# Wizards, Whiskey and Wonderful Things - Concluded



## Silver Moon

This Story Hour is a new module continuing the campaign started in the “Revenge, Renewal and the Promise of a New Year” Story Hour, which can be found at the following link: 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=99053


The story starts on Thursday, March 9th 1882, in the American southwest of an alternative earth, a historically based world that is also populated with D&D races, magic, spells and deities.  

Primary Cast of Characters
Chester Martin - “The Ex-Soldier”, male human fighter/ranger (SteveJung)
Ginnie Flaherty - “The Kid”, female human rogue/wizard (Kriskrafts) 
Jake Cook – “The Gambler”, male human rogue/fighter (Baradtgnome)
Katherine Kale - “The Lady”, female human expert/wizard (Orchid Blossom)
Ruby West - “The Singer”, female human bard/rogue (Queenie)

Secondary Cast of Characters
Nanuet – “The Indian”, male high elf ranger/cleric (Dire Wolf)
Sonoma – “The Senorita”, female wood elf druid/bard (Kriskrafts)



*Prologue One: "Morgan Earp", Friday, January 27th, 1882:*

Morgan Earp sat on the train, traveling northwest and away from to the town of Tombstone, Arizona.  He had settled there with his four brothers, the oldest brother Virgil becoming the town’s Marshall.   Brothers James and Wyatt co-owned the Oriental Saloon in Tombstone, which James managed and bartended at.    That was where the trouble had started nearly four months ago.  

There had been six of them playing poker in the early hours of October 3rd, 1881.  The others at the table had been his brother James, the quick-tempered bartender Buckskin Frank Leslie, the gunslinger Johnny Ringo, a town lay about named Colby Tucker and a newcomer from Massachusetts by the name of Thomas Kale, who sat there with an annoying grin plastered on his face.  At one point Kale stupidly insulted Ringo, but James calmed Johnny down.    

At two in the morning James handed Morgan the keys and headed off to bed.  By then Morgan had lost all of his money to Kale.  Tucker left then too, telling Kale he’d see him back at the boarding house.  Kale continued to play with Ringo and Leslie while Morgan sat at the bar emptying a bottle of whiskey.  Morgan thought he saw Kale cheating but decided to keep that observation to himself.  The game ran for another half-hour with Kale as the big winner for the night.   Each man departed and Morgan locked up the saloon behind him.  He then hurried after Kale, stopping him in the back alleyway.   Grabbing Kale from behind and said, “You owe me my $ 120 dollars back.  I saw you cheating.”  

Kale denied it and accused Morgan of being drunk.  Morgan answered, “You’re the one who’s drunk.  What do you think Leslie or Ringo will do if I tell them you were cheating?”  Kale made some comment about how he doesn’t cheat and wouldn’t stoop to being blackmailed.  He then turned his back on Earp and began to walk away.   Kale was right about one thing, Morgan was drunk, and as a result he was not thinking straight.   He was immediately overwhelmed with anger at this cheating upstart Yankee and before he even realized what he was doing he had drawn his knife and plunged it into Kale’s back.  

Kale fell to the ground and died on the spot.  Morgan just stood there in shock for an unknown period of time.  He then heard someone approaching.   He turned and fled, rounding the corner and then hearing Colby Tucker’s voice exclaim “Tom!”    Morgan went to the home of his brother Virgil and told him what happened.   James Earp arrived shortly thereafter, looking for the Marshall.   Virgil told Morgan, “You stay here I’ll take care of it.”    Virgil was good to his word.   Thomas Kale was taken to the undertaker who was a friend of the Earps' and Morgan’s knife was quietly disposed of. 

Kale had been sickly when he first arrived in town and only recently had he telegrammed Boston for his wife to join him.  Virgil convinced Tucker that it would be easier on her to think that Tom died of a relapse of his illness, that story also told to the local newspapers.   When Katherine Kale got off the train Tucker broke the news to her of her husband’s death.   A funeral service was held at the town’s Boot Hill. 

Morgan expected Mrs. Kale would board a train back to Boston, but she instead moved into her husband’s boarding house.   Whenever Morgan saw Mrs. Kale his guilty conscience would tug at him.   By mid-December he couldn’t take it anymore, so when his brother Wyatt was offered at job as Marshall in the nearby mining town of Promise City Morgan decided to accompany him as Deputy Marshall. 

Two weeks after that Mrs. Kale arrived in Promise City, getting a job as the pianist at a local saloon.   A week later fate put her and Morgan together on a stagecoach that was attacked by outlaws known as the Cowboy Gang.  Morgan was mortally wounded and would have perished if not for Katherine Kale’s valiant efforts to save him.   This caused his already guilty conscience to really bother him so when Morgan was given an opportunity to return to Tombstone he took it.

A week later Mrs. Kale made a return trip to Tombstone.  She claimed to have come to purchase a stone for her husband’s grave but her real reason was to follow up on rumors concerning her husband’s death.   She spoke to both Johnny Ringo and Colby Tucker and Tucker then went into hiding.   Whatever she may have discovered was just hearsay but Tucker was another matter altogether.  He might have seen Morgan fleeing from the crime scene or recognized the knife in Kale’s body.   She may have convinced Tucker to talk to a judge, which could bring harm not only Morgan but the reputations of the entire Earp clan.  

Mrs. Kale headed back to Promise City but said that she planned to return when her husband’s tombstone was ready.   Virgil had the newspapers circulate a story accusing Tucker of being a member of the Cowboy Gang and wanted for participation in a recent stagecoach robbery.   That kept him in hiding and would also discredit any testimony he might give in the future.  Virgil said that if necessary they would accuse Tucker of Kale’s murder and make the charges stick.  

Morgan’s conscience now badgered him even more.  Virgil and James were concerned about their brother’s mental state and convinced him to head back to California for an extended visit with their mother.  As the train pulled away from the station Morgan said to no one in particular, “I’ll be back, maybe in another month or two.  This has to end.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prelude Two" "The Half Breed", January 31st, 1882*

The room was cramped and old. The wood creaked and cracked when walked on. Luc had rented the room above the rowdy saloon two months ago. He had been working as the bouncer/janitor. The saloon owner was a fat jovial dwarf named Henry Shankstone. He was the kind of dwarf who didn't care where you came from,who you were or what you were. He only cared that you were in the saloon to have a good time. Even if you were a man with a past. 

The bar maid Emma had been sneaking looks at Luc since he had arrived. While working he had kept his guns and weapons in his room. Last thing a man on the run wanted was to be challenged by a drunk to a gunfight. Nothing really bad had happened the past two months. Some old prospector had gotten fresh with Emma and Luc had to throw him out. Luc wouldn't have minded staying here. But as was his life, he could never stay in one place for long. It would only be a matter of time until someone found him. 

So it was on the last day of January he stood in front of the mirror in his room shaving. A basin of hot water set on the dresser in front of him and his gun belt ten feet away hanging on the bed post. He heard the creak before he looked in the mirror to see the man standing in the doorway with gun in hand. " Games up half breed," the man said," time to pay yer dues." 

Luc sighed heavily and placed the razor on the dresser where the man could see it. He was a young man hardened by a life of doing the right things the wrong way. Luc judged him to be no more than twenty five years old. " I'm going to give you one chance to put your gun away, turn around and walk out of this saloon, and forget you ever heard of or saw me." 

" Forget it ya yella bellied traitor," the man scoffed," yer worth too much to let go. Besides what are ya gonna do shoot me wit yer finger. Yer guns are over yonder and you ain't that fast. So put yer shirt on and let's go." The man monitoned the gun belt which was occupied by Luc's 
gun. 

A shot rang out in the room. The smoke hovered like a dark cloud that follows a fella and brings him bad luck. The barrel of a gun stuck it's head out from under Luc's right arm. The man brought his left hand up to his chest and came away with fresh blood. He looked at Luc and began brining his own gun up when Luc unleashed two more shots catching the other man in the heart and neck. The man fell backwards with a crash that seemed as if it would bring the entire saloon down with him. 

Luc walked over and put his shirt on. He strapped on his gun belt, strapped a sawed off double barrel to his back, grabbed his saddlebags from the floor, and replaced his silver Colt in the right side of his two gun holster. The other side held an identical gun, only with a black finish. He put his hat on and walked out of the room stepping over the body of the bounty hunter. The smell of gunpowder hung heavily in the air even when he walked down stairs. Henry stood behind the bar on a booster stool cleaning a glass. 

" Henry.... I'm," Luc began before Henry waved him to be silent. 

" No need son," Henry said putting the glass down," I could smell the gunpowder on ya when ye came in here. It was nice having ye son. When you clear up whatever mess yer in I want you to come back. Maybe make ya a partner. Yer too smart to be sweeping floors and tossing out drunks. Now come here and say goodbye." 

Luc crossed the twenty feet that seperated him and the bar. He stuck his hand out and henry grapsed it firmly. When Luc pulled his hand away he had fifty dollars in it. " Henry I can't." Luc protested. 

" Sure you can," Henry half smiled," you need it more'n I do. And if you even think of leaving it I'll put a load of buckshot in yer ass as a goodbye. Now go. The sheriff'll be here any minute." 

" Thank you Henry," Luc said as he backed away to leave," I'll pay you back one day." 

Henry nodded and smiled in response," Get the Hell outta here a fore I turn you in maself." 

With that Luc ran out of the saloon and to the stable. He gave the stable hand five dollars and jumped on his horse and rode out of town as if he was being chased by demons. Which in a way he was. He would never be able to stop running, and they would never stop chasing. He had named his horse Wanderer. It was an irony he smiled at every time he though about it. He almost settled on Outlaw, but thought that was just too blatant. So he rode on. Hoping the next town he came to would be his oasis, his paradise, maybe even his home.


----------



## Piratecat

KidCthulhu has just started running a western game, too. I'm enjoying this!


----------



## Silver Moon

Glad you're enjoying it PC.  Lots more to come.  I hope you're reading my two other western Story Hours as well!  

*Prologue Three: "The French Wizard", February 12th, 1882:*

Over two years earlier Ferdinand de Lesseps had first proposed the construction of a fifty-mile wide sea level canal through the Central American land of Panama. He was the same French engineer who had success constructed the Suez Canal in Egypt just ten years before that.  Lesseps was confident he would complete the canal which would allow for quick passage from east to west, the original goal of Christopher Columbus. He organized investors for the project, creating the French holding company named Compagnie Universelle du Canal Interoceanique. But political instability in France had deterred investment in new ventures and by late 1881 he only had managed to collect 8% of the 400 million francs that he estimated the project would cost. 

But not to be deterred, he used what he had collected and purchased tons of modern equipment, including steam shovels, locomotive and dredges. He had transported to the site this digging equipment along with 2,000 workers. So on Friday, January 20, 1882, the digging for the canal commenced. Their plan was to cut a broad path through the jungle. In the months and years ahead tens of thousands of working class Frenchmen would have to contend with swamps, pumas, jaguars, ticks, fleas, spiders, chiggers, and several species of poisonous snakes. At the end of 1883 the work force will have grown to 13,000, many of whom would perish from disease in this hostile land. By the time in 1894 when the French company eventually goes bankrupt and the project abandoned it will have cost its investors $ 287 million dollars as well as over 20,000 lives. 

One man who would not lose his life on the project was the grand arch mage Marc Andre Guillieaut.  He had been hired to assist with the project but within hours of his arrival on January 20th in the humid, bug infested land he realized that he had made a terrible mistake. Not only was the land inhospitable but there was an absence of magical lay lines in the earth. This location just wouldn't do for him to spend the next decade of his life. 

He confronted Lesseps, who adamantly refused to provide Guillieaut with transportation back to France.  One spell that the arch mage had never been able to successfully master was that of teleport, effectively staranding the man.  So he arranged transportation for himself onto a ship that was leaving Panama and traveling north to American, unsure of exactly where this new path of his life would take him.    The jouney north took several weeks, with him stopping and exploring various places along the way.  

He eventually found himself this day arriving at the port of New Orleans, Louisiana.   He felt immediately at home in the French Quarter of the city.  Not only were the magical lay lines present here but he was told that this was one of the few places in the United States where magic use was not outlawed.   Mages still needed to be discreat, but they did not have to fear being burned as witches or jailed for use of a simple spell.   So he decided to make this city his new home.   Little did he know that a mere five weeks later fate would have other ideas.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prologue Four, "Grasshopper", February 25th, 1882:*

Kwai Chang Caine was the half-orc son of a Chinese orc woman and an American human sailor. As an orphan, he grew up in a Shaolin temple in the Honan Province of China, taught and trained by Master Po and Master Kan. Then in 1874 a relative of the Emperor killed Po and Caine in turn killed him. Caine fled to America where he then attempted to find his half-brother, Danny, while trying to escape American and Chinese bounty hunters. 

During the next seven years of his life he traveled the American west, with adventures in California, Nevada, Arizona and New Mexico. During these journeys he assisted those in need while continuing his search and sharing his philosophy on life. A quiet man, Caine was also capable of great violence, being a master of the martial arts form known as Kung Fu. 

Caine’s travels have now brought to a location in the Arizona Territory, two days ride northwest of Phoenix. This land was the traditional home of the Yavapai Indians, a tribe of around a thousand who are known as the Sun People, the name Enyaeva for "sun" and Pai for "people" combined into the tribe’s name. In 1875 the United States army had moved most of the tribe to a reservation near San Carlos, some 180 miles away, but a few Yavapai had escaped the forced march and remained in the area, including a proud warrior named Chopido. Chopido and Caine recognized each other as kindred spirits and had befriended one another. 

Two days ago Caine and Chopido were traveling through the town of Gillett, along the Agua Fria River. Gillett had a reputation for its share of lawbreaking. It seems that the town's blacksmith had a side job of robbing the Wells Fargo stagecoach outside of town. He was caught when he used his proceeds of his most recent robbery in a poker game. When asked to name his two accomplices in the robbery he pointed outside to the half-orc and his Indian companion who had the misfortune of just being in the neighborhood. 

When the law came to arrest them Caine attempted to explain that they had never met the blacksmith before and knew nothing about a robbery. The Sheriff did not believe them and attempted an arrest but Caine countered with his martial arts skills and left the Sheriff lying incapacitated on the ground. The two had been running since then although Caine was no stranger at running away from trouble. 

They had considered heading toward the reservation near San Carlos for provisions but changed their mind once they learned that a posse had been dispatched towards there looking for them. At the town of Iron Springs they managed to barter some belongings for two mostly wild mustangs, realizing that they could get much further on horseback than on foot. 

Caine asked for suggestions from his companion as to where to go next. Chopido suggested that they head southeast but not to the reservation in Graham County but beyond it to Cochice County, some 300 miles away. He said that a Yavapai cousin of his named Nanuet had recently headed there on a quest and that this cousin might be of assistance to them.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Final Prologue, “The Mysterious Island”, Wednesday, March 6th, 1882:*

The vessel was named the S.S. Jesmond, a British merchant ship of 1495 tons bound for New Orleans with a cargo of dried fruits from its last port of call in Messina, Sicily. David Robson, holder of master’s certificate 27911 in the Queen’s Merchant Marine, captained the Jesmond.

The Jesmond had passed through the straights of Gibraltar on the 1st of March and sailed into the open sea. When the ship reached the position 31° 25' N, 28° 40' W, about 200 miles west of Madeira and about the same distance south of the Azores, it was noted that the ocean had become unusually muddy and that the vessel was passing through enormous shoals of dead fish, as if some sudden disease or underwater explosion had killed them by the millions. Just before the encountering the fish banks, Captain Robson noticed smoke on the horizon, which he presumed came from another ship.

On the following day the fish shoals were even thicker and the smoke on the horizon seemed to be coming from the mountains on an island directly to the west, where, according to the charts, there was no land for thousands of miles. As the Jesmond approached the vicinity of the island, Captain Robson threw out an anchor at about twelve miles offshore to find out whether or not this uncharted island was surrounded by reefs. Even though the charts indicated an area depth of several thousand fathoms, the anchor hit bottom at only seven fathoms.

When Robson went ashore with a landing party they found themselves to be on a large island with no vegetation, no trees, no sandy beaches, bare of all life as if it had just risen from the ocean. The shore they landed on was covered with volcanic debris. As there were no trees, the party could clearly see a plateau beginning several miles away and smoking mountains beyond that.  The landing party rather gingerly headed toward the interior in direction of the mountains, but found that progress was interrupted by a series of deep chasms. To get to the interior would have taken days. They returned to their landing point and examined a broken cliff, part of which seemed to have been split into a mass of loose gravel as if it had recently been subjected to great force.

One of the sailors found an unusual arrowhead in the broken rock, a discovery that led the captain to send for picks and shovels form the ship so that the crew could dig into the gravel.  He and his crew soon uncovered crumbling remains of massive walls.  They continued to dig near the walls for better part of two days, finding bronze swords, rings, mallets, carvings of head figures of birds and animals, and two vases or jars with fragments of bone, and one cranium.  But their greatest find was what appeared to be a mummy enclosed in a stone case, encrusted with volcanic deposit so as to be scarcely distinguished form the rock itself.   The spend much of this day getting the rock sarcophagus aboard the Jesmond as dark clouds began to roll in off of the horizon.  Robson now worried about uncertain weather, decided to abandon further exploration of the island and to resume his course.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One, “Preparations and Pranks”, Thursday, March 9th, 1882, 3:30 P.M. * 

The owners and employees of a particular saloon in Promise City, Arizona situated at the northeast corner of Main and Allen Streets wait in anticipation of the Wells Fargo Stagecoach, scheduled to arrive in approximately two hours. Coming in on today's stage is the talkative Australian halfling by the name of Hezekiah B. Chumbley, a reporter for the Tombstone Epitaph. Normally his arrival would not be so welcomed, but today he is bringing with him the Promise City Edition of his newspaper that features a full-page advertisement placed by Jake Cook announcing the grand reopening of the saloon.

"Oh I can't wait to see the paper today," Ruby says excitedly. She turns to Kate who is sitting calmly in the Lone Star. "Once it gets here we can check it out, then go pick up our new dresses for tonight. I always like getting new dresses. Did you get one for Ginnie too? A new dress that is?"  

Kate smiled at Ruby and picked out a few stitches in the quilt block she was sewing. Ginnie had been surprised when Kate asked to be taught, but seemed to relish being the teacher as much as being a student.   "I had to argue with her about it," Kate laughed, "but I won in the end. She hasn't quite grasped yet the fun of a new dress. I on the other hand.... I'm excited for you about the saloon, but I've always appreciated a reason to buy a new dress."   Ruby then turns to Jake, who is also sitting calmly. "Do we have anything else we need to do? Oh and aren't you excited to see your new room?"

"You two just need to worry about your dresses. That is until you get them." Jake chuckles. "I hope it will be busy." He twirls his hat across the back of his hand. "I'm just biding my time until you show me this fine new room of ours, of course I'm looking forward to anything which improves my standard of living. I am, after all, a creature of comfort." He says with a genuine smile. "It's still a while for the stage, why don't you two get your dresses now, and we can have Maria feed us early here. I'm sure half pint will bring the papers here first. Besides the fact we are the biggest advertiser this time, I think he rather likes being around you two." He chuckles again. 

"And who wouldn't?" Ruby says flipping her hair. "Ok, Jake you ask Maria to get dinner ready and Kate and I will go get our new dresses." Jake replies, "While you're out I'll check with Jeff that all the touch up painting looks good."

Ruby takes Kate's hand as she hurriedly tries to put away her quilting. Ruby drags her out and they head out to get their dresses. "You know Kate, I haven't been this excited in a while. I'm sure it'll be a fun time. And thank you for being excited about the Saloon, I do appreciate it." They reach Kelly's Dry Goods and head inside. They both pick up their new dresses, and Kate picks one up for Ginnie too. “Alright Kate, go get you and Ginnie ready and meet me back at the Lone Star for dinner, ok?” She gives her friend a hug and hurries back to the saloon.

Jake has Maria prepare supper for them early. He also does a walk around with Jeff Mills. "Once again Jeff, you've done outstanding work. Like we planned don't put up the new indoor sign until the after dinner and keep the canvas over the main sign outdoors until we come out and see all the touch up." Jeff nods happily and Jake gives him a hearty pat on the back.  Nanuet arrives early and wanders in to find Jake relaxing with a whiskey. "Hello Mister Jake, the place looks good."  "It does indeed Indian." Jake gets up and shakes his hand. "I am pleased you could join us Nanuet." He offers him a drink and they chat quietly waiting for the others to join them for dinner.

Ruby takes her time getting ready. She brushes her hair then puts it all up, leaving tendrils hanging all around. She puts on her makeup and chooses a simple black velvet ribbon for her neck. She puts on her undergarments, then pick up her dress. She smiles when she does. The dress is a ruby color, with darker garnet accents on the front. It’s tight, like all Ruby’s dresses are. It has a square neckline, with sleeves that sit on her shoulders but have strings of beads that hang off the shoulder. The skirt just hits the top of her shoes in the front but is longer and drags slightly in the back. She finishes by putting on some of the perfume that Jake gave her.  Ruby looks herself over in the mirror and satisfied with what she sees she heads downstairs.

"Simply beautiful, Miss West." Jake greets her with a whistle, gives her a quick spin and then a hug.  Jake, Nanuet and Ruby are waiting for the Chester and Katherine to meet them for dinner at the Lone Star. 

When Ruby sees Chester come in she bounces up and rushes over to greet him.  “Hi Chet! So glad you could make dinner tonight.” Ruby takes Chester by the arm and starts leading him to the table.  "Thanks Ruby. It's always a pleasure."  “Have you had a chance to ask Clarisse out yet? I know you’ve been admiring her.” Ruby gives a little giggle. He replies, "I haven't yet. I don't want to bother her while she's singing. Do you think she's too young for me?" Ruby looks over to Chester. "You're a good guy. She is a bit young but she's not too young. I'm sure you'll be considerate of her youth," Ruby winks. 

They reach the table, where Jake is already sitting with Nanuet. Chester pulls out Ruby’s chair for him and she sits. “Aren’t you such the gentleman,” Ruby says while throwing Jake a glance. “Some men know how to treat a lady….” She leans in close to Jake but says loudly, “Right darling?” and she gives him a kiss. 

When Katherine arrives wearing a dark purple dress with a low, square neckline, the color reminiscent of a rich amethyst. With her is Ginnie, her hair tied simply and neatly, her mint green dress touched off with darker green ribbon. Jake gives Ruby a raised eyebrow and gets up to take Katherine by the elbow. "Good evening Mrs. Kale, my don't you look lovely tonight. Let me get your chair for you." Jake pulls out her chair and helps her into it, every bit the gentleman. He makes a motion towards Ginnie's chair but the girl doesn't wait, Jake just smiles and says nothing about it.

As Jake seated her Kate whispered, "And what was the eyebrow about Mr. Cook? I'd almost think you didn't approve." Jake whispers back quickly before he pulls away. "Sharp eyes Mrs. Kale, apparently I've a break in my poker face. You DO look lovely, and Silver Jake Cook was never one to complain that a dress should cover more of a woman." A flush crawled up Kate's neck and she became acutely aware of the pendant hanging against her skin, more of which was showing than she was used to. Ruby clears her voice loudly while giving Jake a disapproving glance then turns to Chester. Chester unsuccessfully hides a grin. "Ruby, I don't think you have anything to fear from Katherine." “Hum, I suppose you are right Chester.” Ruby has a devilish little grin on her face. “I know he can’t resist me.” She cocks her head and looks right at him, “Right Mr. Cook?” "The word irresistible just seems so inadequate Miss West." He take her hand and kisses it in formal European fashion. Ruby smiles at Jake’s answer. He always knew what to say. 

Chester tips his hat to Kate and Ginnie. "Good evening ladies. Katherine, you look lovely as always." Jake hands Katherine a folded piece of paper. "Can you please give that to Dorita when you get back to the El Parador tonight?" "Of course, Jake," she said and tucked the note into her handbag.  Kate tucked her chair in a little further and raised her voice. "Thank you. Nanuet, Chester, good evening. We should probably enjoy this quiet time, it won't be this way for long.” He replies, "I agree. I almost miss the excitement." 

Kate comments, “No paper yet, Ruby?  Don’t worry, "Chumbley'll be along. He's probably just stopped to sell a few papers on the way."   Ruby comments to Chet, "I do wonder where Chumbley is with the paper. Chester, do you have the time? I think he's late."  "Sure. Let me see." Chester reaches for his pocket watch. Not finding it, he searches his pockets quickly. "That's odd. I though I had it earlier today. Has anyone seen it? Maybe it dropped on the floor." Chester pushes his chair back and begins looking around for the missing watch.  

Before Kate pulled her hand out of her purse she noticed something hard and metallic inside that she couldn't remember putting in it. While she looked at the others, Kate probed in her handbag with her fingers. It was cold metal and disk shaped, and there seemed to be a chain attached. She opens the bag and peers down surreptitiously and sees a pocket watch in her bag. "Ah, Chester?" Kate slowly pulled the watch from her purse, but her gaze fell on Jake. "I think I found it."

Jake holds Katherine’s gaze with a smile. "How fortunate. What time is it?" Jake holds Katherine’s gaze with a smile. "How fortunate. What time is it?" She dropped her voice and said, "Next time, leave me out."  Chester says, "Er. Thank you Katherine. I guess you didn't use your special powers. Right, Mr. Cook?"   He replies, "No, no special powers were needed."

Nanuet watches the exchange between the other four with mild amusement. When he believes no one is looking he casually checks all of his belongings to make sure they are where they belong. 


Flashback to a week earlier, Lazing about their room, Jake takes a sip of whiskey and is looking at Ruby. “Did I ever tell you about Big Abby?" Ruby shakes her head no. "She ran a boarding house in Chicago. She also had a bunch of girls working for her, some soliciting, some scam artists, some both." "I'm not sure I want to know you lived in a house of ill repute." Ruby comments dryly. 

Jake ignores her and continues. "One of their scams was to have one of the girls lift something from one person, pass it to a second girl who would plant it on a different person. They had a number of interesting uses for that little number, none of which made the receiver of the item very happy. If we ever wanted to pull that scam all we would have to do is learn how to pass stuff between us unseen. I know a few ways, I’ll bet you do to. Interested in sharing and practicing?” 

Ruby thinks it over for a moment. “Could come in handy, sure let’s practice that. My skills have been getting rusty lately; I haven’t needed to use them. So first let’s work on that. Give me your wallet.” Jake gives her a funny face. Ruby sticks out her hand. “You know I can just take it, so why don’t you give it to me?” Jake hands her his wallet. “I’m going to hide it and you work on getting it without me knowing.” 

Ruby hides it in a not impossible place. Jake steps towards her and stumbles into her. "Too obvious and you missed, try again." He nods. He turns away before walking past her gently brushing up against her. "Not bad but I felt you take it that time."   "No you didn't." He replies. "Yes I felt you take it." she says hands on her hips. "No you felt me put it back." he says waving some cash in his hand. "I guess I'm out of practice." Ruby takes out the wallet and it is empty. “Alright, I’m impressed, but only slightly,” she says kidding. 

They keep working on getting their skills up to par, giving each other tips as they go. They work on this for a few days until they are both confident in their skills and knowing how the other one works. Ruby finally tells Jake it’s time to try it for real. They decide to use their friends as victims, just in case of the unlikely event they get caught. "Do you think they'll mind?" Asks Jake?


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two “Surprises”, Thursday, March 9th, 1882, 5:30 P.M.* 

Nanuet asks Ruby, "So, besides for keeping you all company is there anything you need me to do tonight to make this evening a success?' “Yes, actually, loosen up a bit and relax tonight,” Ruby replies with a smile. “Especially you, Nanuet. You have been working hard helping get the third floor done and you never seem to reward yourself. So as your boss I am ordering you to have a good time!”  Jake comments, "Thanks for hanging around Nanuet. It is just good to know you are here if something were to go wrong if nothing else."

They all continue to sit around making small talk. Ruby is fidgety, waiting for dinner, waiting for the paper, just waiting. Finally she blurts out, “Come on Jake, I don’t want to wait anymore, let’s go see our new room.” She practically jumps up from the table and starts dragging Jake. She looks back at the others over her shoulder, “We’ll be back in just a bit!” In a voice just loud enough for Ruby and Jake to hear, Chester says to the others, "Sure, just a bit. They're going to miss dinner." Then he gives the pair an innocent look. 

Chester asks, "So Nanuet, what are you going to do, now that the third floor is finished?"  He replies, "Well there is always the ranch for me to tend to, and I am sure I can keep myself busy around here." He says waving his hand in a sweeping gesture around the room. "The last several weeks have been nice, the excitement had been getting a little too much around here. "

Ruby leads Jake up to the third floor. She makes him close his eyes and he hears her open the door. She takes his hand and guides him inside. Ruby whispers to Jake he can open his eyes and he sees her looking giddily excited. “You let me know if you think you can be happy here…” 

The room is L-shaped, extending across the front of the building on Main Street and coming around the corner onto Allen. Jake is standing in the doorway, which is on the left side of the room. The whole room is painted a deep red color. On the wall to the left is a coat rack and hanging there is Jake’s leather duster and Ruby’s traveling jackets and cloaks. 

To the right of the door, flat against the wall, is a big gun cabinet, stocked with their rifles, shotguns and ammunition for all. There are various dressers taken from the other rooms of the saloon all around their room. There is a small table with two wide velvet chairs in the corner. On the table is a couple of glasses, some fine whiskey and, of course, Kentucky bourbon. 

On the far side of the room there is a huge closet with all their clothes hanging inside and their shoes and boots are lined up neatly. Next to that is a large floor length mirror. On the dresser near the mirror is a basin and new scissors and blade for Jake to shave with and a vanity table with Ruby’s makeup and perfume. 

But Jake’s eye is immediately drawn to the huge four-poster canopy bed in the center of the room. It has sheer white curtains all around that are currently pulled back to each bedpost. It is covered with a huge fluffy white bedspread and piled high with soft pillows. Jake then notices all the windows have the same matching sheer curtains and they are blowing from the windows being open. He notes there are also shades to pull down for privacy. There is a nightstand on both sides of the bed with a lantern on each side. 

On the other side of the gun cabinet is a doorway to the other section of the room. In this smaller room there is a larger table with 4 chairs around it. There is a big chair next to the window for reading and a couch next to that. There is a desk and some cabinets for papers. There is also a safe that Jake locates under the desk. It is a two-foot square Diebold safe. He also notes there is another door out of this room. 

When he walks back out to the big part of the room Ruby is sitting on the bed. “I had my eye on this bed the minute I saw it,” she laughs, running her hand across the bedspread. “Oh one more thing,” she says with a smile. She does some quick hand gestures and speaks a few words Jake doesn’t understand and when she is done she slowly waves her hand around the room lighting candles that Jake hadn’t noticed before. They cover all the dressers and bathe the room in soft light. “So what do you think? As far as I can tell there is only one problem,” the smile gets a little wider on her face. As she wiggles her hips on the bed a few times, “The bed squeaks!”

"The bed squeaks, huh." Jake laughs, an easy and free laughter. He takes off his hat and looks around the room one more time. "You have thought of everything. It is truly perfect." He fingers the white curtains on the bed, runs his hand over the velvet of the chair and then picks ups the bourbon and places it back down. "Once again Ruby, you have outdone yourself. I like what I see." He pushes down on the soft comforter enough to make the bed squeak. "Heh, we'll need to fix that." 

He puts his hat back on and offers her a hand. "Save those candles for later, I don't want Chester getting too smug, we should to back downstairs. You are spoiling me rotten, Ruby darling." As he pulls her up off the bed it squeaks again and Ruby giggles. "Heh." He puts his arm around her waist and guides her to the door. "Now I feel bad that I don't have a surprise for you."  They go back and rejoin the others for dinner.

At 7:15 PM the Wells Fargo Stagecoach pulls up to the front door of the Lone Star, more than an hour behind their usual schedule.  Chumbley comes bouncing off of the stage and Chuck Nevers hands down two bound bundles of newspapers to Jeff Mills who helps Chumbley carry them into the Saloon.    The bundles are stacked by the piano and the newspaperman cuts the twice on the top bundle.   Complimentary copies of the 12-page paper are handed to the owners and employees of the saloon. 

The front page features a single front page under the headline _“Escaped Prisoners Seen in Wyoming”,_ which is a follow-up to a story in the prior edition about the New Douglas Gang.   This story carries the bylines of both Hezekiah B. Chumbley of the Tombstone Epitaph and W. A. Eaton of the Cheyenne Transporter   

The article includes interviews with three Cheyenne merchants, a saloonkeeper, a stable master and a general store owner all describing the mannerisms and visual descriptions of recent guests with comparisons to descriptions provided by Chumbley.    The reporters have tentatively concluded that the New Douglas Gang is comprised of Arthur Deadeye Douglas, Mongo Bailey, Pinto Joe Weams, Shotgun Sally Fox, Pamela Yeats, a woman suspected of being the safecracker and former Douglas Gang member Mae Clarke and an unknown elvan Indian whose saddle blanket was of a Navajo design.   The remainder of the article gives histories of the former Douglas Gang, the January 13th Promise City bank robbery and the January 24th jailbreak.

The interior pages include a full-page advertisement for Upton’s Counting House & Brokerage; Half-page advertisements for Lacey’s General Store, the Long Branch Saloon, Kelly’s Dry Good & Tailor, Pierre’s Gunshop & Hardware, and the Bar H Stables; Quarter-page advertisements for Bauer’s Union Market, the Alhambra Saloon, the First National Bank of Promise City, Fly’s Boarding House & Photo Studio, Slade’s Hardware, Cook’s General Store, Drover’s Hotel, and Rixton’s Furniture; and One-eighth page advertisements for the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon, Boyd’s Cigar Store, Mason’s Feed & Grain Store, and Berman’s Mercantile. 

The remaining four pages of content include stories about a shallow grave found in the Dragoon Mountains with four unidentified human male bodies; the Merchant’s Association collecting funds for a town fire wagon; the Promise City Vigilance Committee’s call for a school and a church to be constructed; a profile on Elihu Upton the town’s newest lawyer; a recent altercation at the Long Branch Saloon where gambler Paget Flashman was accused of cheating and barred from returning; and a robbery in the Cochise County town of Bisbee where Mexican bandits Diego Perez and Pepe de Gallego robbed Hawkin’s General Store and then fled back over the border. 

The back page features a full-page advertisement for the saloon, which reads: 

_Grand Reopening   Under new management   The Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon (formerly Lone Star) invites you to enjoy the musical talents of singer extraordinaire Ruby West. Bring in this ad for a 'buy your first drink and get your second one for free'. Only one per person thank you. Your favorite serving staff and dealers that you have come to know are waiting to make your night a memorable one. _ 

As they are reading the advertisement Jake waves Jeff Mills over and the two of them go outside. Jeff climbs the ladder and pulls the canvas off the sign. Ruby and Nanuet followed the others outside. She watched as Jeff pulled the canvas off the new name. She flipped her head back and forth a few times reading and rereading the sign. The words 'Lone Star' are gone. Replacing them in bright red letters trimmed in black is 'Lucky Lady', with a simple queen of hearts logo in the letter 'a'. Jeff climbs down and stands next to Jake, who has only the hint of a smile on his face as he watches the others come out and gaze at the sign for the first time. "Mr. Jake, I know I have said it before, but I like your style."  Nanuet shakes Jake's hand then pats him on the back. "Now where is this dinner I keep hearing about?"

Jake turns to Ruby, "In case there was any doubt, I never believed it was the hat,” he says quietly. "Mr Cook," Ruby said slowly, turning to face him, "Have I told you lately how crazy I am about you?" She stood on her toes and kissed him, not caring that anyone else was around. "And you lied!" She playfully smacked him. "You said you felt bad you didn't have a surprise for me! You're very sneaky..." She kissed him again and ended it with a big hug. She whispered in his ear, "I'm glad you never believed it was the hat. But it worked, right? And we both got way more than either of us could have imagined." She pulled away from him and smiled.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Three, “The Lucky Lady”, Thursday, March 9th, 1882, 7:45 P.M.  * 

The newly renamed Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon is the second oldest drinking establishment in Promise City, Arizona.  It had been built two years earlier by Tom and Maggie Whipple, who had named it the Lone Star.   They began with a singer named Flossie; a combination bartender/bouncer named Jeff Mills and a mediocre gambler by the name Tony Lucky.   The business picked up when superior gambler Job Kane started playing there.   In January the Whipples were divorced and Tom headed off to Denver with Flossie while Maggie went out to California.   Tom sold his half of the saloon to Job Kane and liquor distributor Niles over while Maggie sold hers to gambler Jake Cook and singer Ruby West.  

Hoover handles the daily management operations of the saloon and occasionally tends bar.  Jeff Mills is the head bartender with Hoover’s friend Harry Rote as his assistant bartender and Chester Martin filling in on Jeff's days off.    Ruby is the primary entertainer with Kate Kale as her pianist.  Sonoma Figueres and Clarisse Townsend sing and serve as waitresses along with Mrs. Kale.  Maria Fuente is the saloon’s cook and occasional waitress, with Sonoma filling in as cook on Maria’s days off.   The Indian Nanuet also helps out as needed.

Ruby and Jake were still out front when they saw that everyone returned inside. Ruby glanced at the sign one more time, took Jake's hand tightly in hers and headed back inside. Dinner was on the table and everyone was starting to eat. Ruby ran to the bar and grabbed a bottle of champagne, including some glasses. She poured everyone a drink, including Ginnie and held up her glass, "To the Lucky Lady!"

Kate quietly took the drink Ruby placed in front of Ginnie and moved it out of the girl's reach, replacing it with the glass of water she had been drinking before. She spent a moment looking at each face around the table. Jake and Ruby had been together for nearly two months now, and neither seemed to be in a hurry to move on. Kate kept quiet about the look in Ruby's eyes. She was not as skittish as she had been the first few weeks about getting tied down, but Kate doubted she was quite ready to hear the word love. 

Chester had his interest in Clarisse, and Nanuet seemed to have settled somewhat into life here although she guessed it was still strange for him. She looked fondly over at Ginnie and let out a deep breath. Being quiet and busy suited her, and she was even looking forward to this night.

Ginnie watched as “Ma'am Kate” moved the champagne glass out of what she thought was her reach. As she was looking around the table Ginnie reached the glass and placed it in front of Kate. Ma'am Kate still looked at Ginnie as a child to be cared for and that suited her fine. There was a comfort in the idea of allowing someone else to think about the day to day food shelter and living things, but Ginnie was beginning to tire of sitting in the room for most of the day reading books and making lace. Hopefully tonight would start making her life a little more exciting again. She missed the adrenaline of always being aware and on top of her game. Ginnie was ready to start living a more exciting life again, the question being what would it take to do that.

While they were eating Jeff Mills went upstairs and returned with a painted wooden sign that he hand on the wall behind the bar. It was a smaller version of the Lucky Lady sign outdoors. When he's done he looks to Jake who nods back and smiles.  "I'm done with decorating." He says to Ruby. "It's all yours to handle that again." "Oh, but you did such a good job," Ruby laughs, "I'm going to have to figure out how you kept that secret from me... but for now let's enjoy dinner." As they eat they chat about the new Lucky Lady and the Douglas Gang in Wyoming, but mostly keep it light.

After dinner is over Ruby pulls Ginnie aside and tells her, "Listen, I have a proposition to make to you. We both know we have some um, similar talents. And we know those that have those talents find it easier to spot others who have those talents. Hopefully, it's going to be very crowded here tonight. I'll be busy singing and entertaining and won't be able to keep such a close eye on things. Maybe you wouldn't mind keeping an eye open while enjoying yourself? And if you do a good job then maybe Jake and I might have some ways for you to make some money in the future..."

Tony Lucky arrives and sits down beside Jake. He laughs out, "Nice to see that you decided to name the place after me! But shouldn't it read Lucky's Lady?" "If we want to be accurate it would have read 'Lucky's Ladies'." Jake laughs back with him. "Tell you what. I'll have Jeff get the ladder and give you the paintbrush. Let's see if your feet even get a chance to touch the ground on the way back down before someone shoots you between the eyes." Jake leans in and whispers, "I've seen her shoot, she doesn't miss often."

Tony laughs in return. "Only kidding Boss man. You're predecessor made me promise to keep my hands off of all the female employees, said if I wanted to play here I couldn't play here. I suspect that was because he just wanted to keep them all to himself! Looks like you're continuing that tradition." "Not me, I got my hands full with one." Jake gives him a wink. "Didn't we just discuss her shooting ability?"

Tony replies, "Ah, so that new singer is fair game! Nice to know." Chester acts annoyed by that comment and attempts to change the subject by asking Tony, "Will Job be coming? I know he has tonight off but it is the Grand Reopening." Tony says, "Nope, you won't see him until tomorrow. He's got a Lady friend up in Willcox, northern end of the county, who he's been spending his Wednesdays to Fridays with." Tony heads immediately over to his poker table, where three of his regular players are waiting. Listening to Tony talk, Kate suddenly wished she had a shawl to cover herself up with. Thankfully he'd never shown any interest in her and considering the kind of girl he liked, it was unlikely he ever would. 

Chumbley has finished selling papers to all interested customers in the saloon. He then gets a complimentary tankard of ale from Jeff Mills and heads over to the table to join the others. "One for the road before I go sell my other papers!" he says as he climbs up onto a chair. Jake tried to hide his annoyance when Chumbley came and sat with them.  The diminutive man then downs the entire tankard in around a minute.  It was a relief when Chumbley arrived, and Kate watched amazed as he pulled down his ale.  Jake was about to tell the half-pint not to drink himself dumb, but then thought the better of it. A dumbstruck Chumbley might be an improvement. Instead he just smiled and wished him good luck.

"Where do you put it?" she laughed when he was finished. Chumbley says "And good luck with you're grand reopening." He heads over and picks up the remainder of the first stack of newspapers and bounces out the front door.

Kate stated, "I should go play, it's starting to pick up in here. I know you don't need any encouragement, but be sure to sell plenty of those papers. We want a good crowd here tonight." After speaking witty Ginnie Ruby walks back to the table. She glances around the room before looking back to a blushing Kate. "It's early to start singing. Kate, why don't you play? And while you do that I'll enjoy this champagne that no one wanted to share with me." Ruby pours herself another drink. "I'll share a little more before my game starts up." Jake goes and sits with her. 

Kate exclaims, "I want to celebrate with you Ruby, but you know it's better if I don't drink too much. And Ginnie is really too young to be drinking. Let's give her some time to grow up before we start introducing her to all sorts of interesting vices." Kate leaned over and kissed Ruby's cheek.  "Now, what do you want me to play? Standard songs? I don't know if classical pieces are what you want in here tonight."

"Kate, you are fooling yourself if you think that kid is too young for mostly anything. She has been living on the street how long?" Ruby pauses for a moment, "Well, let's not discuss it tonight anyway. You can play whatever you'd like for now, but later we need standards and fun songs to make the crowd happy. I guess I'll just see what everyone wants to hear as I go. So for now, just make yourself happy." Ruby watched Kate over to the piano with a smile before turning to Jake. 
Kate decided that she would be playing saloon songs all night, so she’d start with some folk songs. They were light songs, appropriate for the mood tonight, but still something Katherine enjoyed playing. She kept her eye out for Ginnie, making sure Ruby didn't give her any more drinks and that no one bothered her.

Jake asks Ruby, "Are you ready for tonight? You should have quite a crowd."  "Ready, what's ready? A wise man once said to me, 'I'm generally not ready for anything I start' and that's pretty much true for me too." Ruby pauses and smiles. "Then again, I slept with him right after he told me that, so I guess there are some things I am always ready for."

"All is good in the world then." Jake gets up and gives her a kiss. "I'm going to go earn us some money, I think there are some folks here who want to leave us some. I'll be right back down stairs" He goes upstairs and changes. He comes back down in his white silk shirt and black linen pants nods to Ruby and welcomes his players. Yes, he thinks to himself, for now all is good in the world. "Let's play."

Back when Job Kane was the main draw for the saloon he wound up playing six nights a week. One of the first things he did upon becoming an owner was decide to take some consecutive nights off during the week, picking Wednesday and Thursday. That had a huge advantage for Jake, as he inherited Job's players on those nights. 

Looking around the table he recognized all five faces currently seated three of whom had been Job's. First there was the tall and clean cut Al Brower, who co-owned the gunshop, cigar shop and the Comique Saloon. Next was Tempel Morand, who managed the Rocking-H Ranch, ten miles southwest of town. He had been spending more time in town in recent weeks helping his uncle Zack with the family's new mining interests. The third of Job's former players was the town's blacksmith, Henry Weller. 

Next was a player who Jake had attracted by the name of Don Wainright. Don and his wife Sandra ran a hardware store in town, which also stocked musical instruments and sheet music. Sandra also knew how to tune the pianos and her skills were greatly needed following the departure of the Whipples. Kate had sparked up a friendship with Sandra as Jake had with Don, who had never played poker before but was starting to get fairly good at it. 

The last player was Alfredo Garcia. The previous owners had enforced a "humans only" policy that the new owners were quick to reverse. Having wood elves Sonoma and Maria helped to communicate that all were welcome. Alfredo was a half-elf who worked at Johnson's Barber and Baths. He didn't consider his poker skills good enough for the weekend crowd but was happy to join Jake's table on Wednesday and Thursday nights.  The other Thursday night semi-regular hadn't arrived yet; the prospector Humphrey Lewis who was one of Jake's partners at the Fisk Mountain Mine.

Ruby drank her champagne and listened to Kate play. The songs she chose seemed to match her lighter mood. She watched Jake get ready to play cards. Ruby planned on "warming up" his table for him when he played, for fun, but not tonight, their grand reopening. Nanuet and Chester were having a lively debate about something and they were laughing and enjoying themselves. It felt good to have a place where they all could come together and relax.  When it was time Ruby happily got on stage and sang her heart out.

During the next hour several new faces showed up at the saloon, many carrying the newspaper ad to get their free drink. Around half of them left after that but others stayed and took in the music. The remaining chairs at both Jake and Tony's tables soon fill up with new players. Jake discovers that the two at his table are a mineworker named Abel Weir and Carl Berman, who Jake has seen around town but never met before. Berman and Don Wainwright happily greet each other and are on a first name basis.

The offer to watch for others that might be aquisitionists felt right to Ginnie so she let Ruby know that she'd keep her eye out while she bussed tables.  The place should be really busy tonight and Ma'am Kate would be busy serving and playing, so that would give Ginnie some real freedom for the first time in a long time. Ginnie scoped out the room seeing where she would be if she was planning to be on the take and marked those spots for "special" watching.  The petite twelve-year old girl surmised that this could be a very lucrative night.

Ruby introduces herself and talks to all the new people in between sets. She'll lightly flirt but generally just try to make them feel at home and relaxed. She sings any requests that are asked for, mostly happy songs with some love ballads thrown in for good measure. As the crowd gets drunker she'll sing some drinking songs to help make sure their glasses stay full. As usual, she'll keep an eye on Kate and Jake, and now Ginnie too as she can.

Chumbley comes back for another pile of newspapers. The next hour goes well. Jake is having a fairly good night at his table, although Tempel Morand is the biggest winner. Both Weller and Garcia drop out of the game. Humphrey Lewis arrives and joins in, as does a cowhand from Morand's ranch named Jack Stuart.   Jake continues to play and gives Ruby a smile.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Four, “"What did I get myself into?", Thursday, March 9th, 1882, 9:30 P.M.*

The last notes of the piano died away just as the last echoes of Ruby's rich voice fell silent. Katherine smiled at her friend. Her happiness shone through her face, her voice, even the way she moved. No matter how many pocket watches Jake slipped into her handbag, she would always be grateful to him for making Ruby this happy. 

She got up from the piano and began helping to serve, making sure she emptied the tip cup before leaving. Ginnie was busy making sure the tables were cleaned up, and Kate noticed that the girl's eyes were busy taking in everything. Maybe Ruby was right, although she wasn't going to be giving the girl alcohol no matter how much time she'd spent living on the streets. 

The time went quickly as she moved from table to table, and thankfully most of the gentlemen kept their hands to themselves. A few admiring glasses made her think twice about the dress she'd chosen, but it felt good to be dressed up again. 

At one point during one of Ruby's singing sets she catches Ginnie gives her a hand signal indicating trouble.   Ginnie then moves quickly over near the front door and brushes up against a man who is pushing his way past other patrons to exit.   Ruby catches Ginnie brush into him and carefully removes something from the man's coat pocket.   Ginnie flashes Ruby an "OK" sign and then heads up to bar and gets the attention of Jeff Mills.  Jeff brushes her off.   

She then heads over to the piano and while Kate is playing tells her "A man dressed as a ranch hand just picked the pocket of that man by the bar in the blue shirt and derby hat.   I redistributed the wealth.  I tried to tell Mills but he just said, "go away little girl"."   Ginnie then drops a pile of bills onto the piano bench and says, "Maybe you should return this to that man.  And please tell Mills that if Ruby wants me to help with security he should listen to me." 

"They have you helping with security?" Kate was about to go on but paused a moment. They weren't asking her to steal, but to watch out for the patrons here. "Just make sure you don't get caught redistributing. Those who pick pockets don't take kindly to having their own emptied. I'll talk to Jeff." 

Kate walked over to the bar with the cash in hand and approached the man in the hat. "Pardon me, sir. One of our staff retrieved your property from a pickpocket. I suppose under new management the local petty thieves will be trying to find out how good our security is. I'm sorry for the inconvenience, your next drink is on us."

Jeff is quick to give the man the free drink while giving Kate an odd look. Once the patron is set with the drink he steps over to the side of the bar and away from customers. "Mrs. Kale, next time you might want to get me to help you. I am the bouncer in this place. You shouldn't be putting yourself in danger."  She replies, "When are you going to start calling me Katherine, Jeff? I think we've known each other long enough." 

Ruby had seen Ginnie's signal from the stage and then watched her deal with the man at the door, quickly and effectively. As long as there was no danger, Ruby wanted to stay out of it and see what the kid would do. She finished up by approaching Kate, not the best choice, but considering she was probably the only person the kid trusted... Kate headed over to Jeff and Ruby watched Ginnie "disappear" back into the crowd. Ruby smiled knowingly and headed over to Jeff and Kate. "Is there a problem?" Kate smiled at Ruby and said, "No. No problems that weren't easily taken care of." 

“As for danger, I wasn't in any. Ginnie saw the man pick the gentlemen's pocket. She tried to tell you, but you shooed her away. Ruby asked her to keep her eyes open, so if she comes over to tell you something it's probably important."  Kate laid her hand on Jeff's arm and smiled up at him. "You know I can handle a dangerous situation, you went with me into one, remember? But if it will make you feel better, I promise I won't try to apprehend any pickpockets without you."

Mills replies "Yes Mrs. Ka...Katherine. I just wouldn't want you to put yourself into harm without there being a need. The same can be said for your little girl too. If I'm not available ask Mr. Martin to help." Kate widened her smile and patted his arm before she let go. "Of course. It's sweet of you to be concerned about us. The best way you can watch out for Ginnie is to listen to what she has to say. I should get back to the piano.  You're wonderful tonight, Ruby," she said before heading back. "It's good to see you so happy. I think this place will work out for you." 

She stopped on the way to talk to Ginnie and said, "He should at least listen to you now, although I think he might pass out if he finds out you've been retrieving property yourself. Just let him think someone got it for you.  The girl answers, " I never intended to let him think that I was acquiring the property or redistributing it and I did bring it to you instead of keeping it myself. I kept up my side of the deal and will continue to.  I am good at what I do and no one expects it and if worse comes to worse...”  Ginnie looked at Kate with a devilish little smile "I can always cry" with that she skips out of Kate’s view to go clear another table and keep an eye on the patrons. Kate just shook her head as she went back to the piano and said to no one in particular, "What did I get myself into?"

Another hour passes. It is now 10:45 PM and the place is still fairly crowded. Temple Morand continues to have a very good night at cards, with newcomer Carl Berman also doing very well. Jake is down a total of $ 20 for the night when he decides to call for a break. Chumbley returns to the Lucky Lady to pick up his final stack of newspapers.

A large group of men come in who Chester, Ruby, Kate and Jake all recognize as Wells Fargo Stage employees Kris Wagner, Chuck Nevers, Chandler Wells, Billy Glass, Newton Gilly and the half-orc Coolie Fagan. This is the first time that they've seen any of these six men in this saloon, as they usually drink over at the Drover's Hotel. All of the men have a copy of the newspaper in hand, apparently having been drawn to the establishment by the offer of the free drink.  

"Gentlemen, what a pleasure to see you," Kate said as she came over to greet them. "Why don't you find yourselves a seat and I'll be right over to get your orders. You've taken care of us quite often, I'm glad for the chance to return the favor. Miss West will be singing again soon, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it." The men find a seat at one of the tables. Kate overhears Wagner tell Fagan "See Coolie, I told you there wouldn't be a problem." Ginnie walks by the table paying no special attention to any of the men, including Never's whose wallet Ruby had watched her expertly lift two months earlier in Tombstone. 

With Jake on a break Ginnie goes over to him and gives him a complete description of the pickpocket that she stopped earlier.  "Ma'am Kate returned the money to the person it had been taken from and Jeff Mills will listen to me now. Oh and it seems that all of your players are playing a clean game but I haven't been able to pay as much attention to that as I might like. You have some areas that make it easy to acquire things from other individuals but I think I have them mostly under surveillance. It should be easier to catch the individuals that wish to ply their trade here, after a while I think they will realize that it would be much better for them to frequent Mr. Adair's establishment.”   

He replies, "Nice work kid. You're all right. Don't do anything stupid for a couple of dollars though." Jake crouches down and shakes her hand. "Extra sharp eyes are always welcome."  With that Ginnie takes the dirty mugs from the table and wipes it down with a clean damp cloth.

As soon as she spots the men from Wells Fargo Ruby bounces over to their table. She approaches Chuck. "Mr. Nevers, " she starts, "My knight in shining armor, you finally came to hear me sing. How lucky for me.  And you brought your friends. I see that Kate is already getting you drinks. Is there anything else I can do for you?" She gives them a smile as they shake their heads no. "Very well, you let me know." She gives Chuck a wink over her shoulder before walking away. 

She sees that Jake is taking a break at the bar so she wanders over to him. "Hey handsome, how is your game going tonight? I can't believe we are still full of people!" She turns her back to the bar and leans her arms back against it, so she has a good view of the room. "I guess I should sing again too, even though it's already around 11:00 P.M."  He replies, "I'm not winning tonight, but that's OK. The folks are having fun, I"ll not lose much." He looks around the room. "I'd stretch it out tonight, after all it is the grand reopening." He laughs. "It's not like we have anywhere to go tomorrow morning."

Ruby laughs back, "But every day we get woken up early! I think we should have later hours anyway, I'm not complaining." Ruby looks around the room until she sees Kate.  "Have you noticed Mrs. Kale lately? She seems so much happier since we got back from Tombstone. She's finally gaining some weight. For a while she was getting pretty thin. And showing some neck with that dress of hers. Next time we go to get dresses together I'll get that neckline even lower. Anyway, I'm glad she is feeling better, can you notice the difference too?" 

Kate returned to the table with Mr. Nevers and his friends and passes out their drinks, making sure to make eye contact with each, especially Mr. Fagan so he would be sure he was welcome. 
Chumbley returns, announcing "All sold! I should have printed 100 more! Nothing like a free drink special to sell more papers!" He heads up to the bar and gets another complimentary tankard of ale from Jeff. "And there is nothing like an ad in your paper to bring in the customers," Kate smiled back at him before heading back over to the piano. She played some saloon songs in the background, content with those until Ruby was ready to sing again.

"Oh, she is playing again, let me go talk to her quickly. We can chat later." Ruby gives Jake a quick kiss and walks to the piano. "Kate, you are playing just wonderfully tonight. And you actually look like you are enjoying yourself, well, minus the work part anyway," Ruby laughs. "It's hard not to when my friends are all so happy. And not too many pinchers tonight, that always improves my mood."  Ruby asks, "How have things been? I know it's busy..."  "Tonight or in general?" Kate laughed. "Tonight, silly! I just wanted to make sure that you weren't having any problems is all. We did make some changes." 

Kate answers, "It's good that it's busy. And good too that there are some non-humans coming in. It's been busy, but exceptionally friendly. I like it."   Ruby glanced around the room and smiled. "I should go sing again. I just wanted to check in with you." She looks back at Kate, and puts her hand on her face. "Just making sure you are happy." "Ruby," she said gently, and a bit surprised. "You're being quite serious. Let's just say happy isn't as far away as it used to be. Happy and I are working on getting reacquainted." Ruby stands up and starts towards the stage. "I just want you to feel happy like I do Kate." With that she climbs the steps and waits for Kate to play.

Niles Hoover comes over to Jake "That ad of yours sure did the trick. We've already honored ninety-six free drink specials tonight, and that's not counting the last two tables of folks who just came in. This Chumbley fellow says he printed and sold two hundred papers, so we can probably expect more tomorrow. It's a good thing I decided to make the Lucky Lady's beverage prices twenty-five percent higher than the Lone Star's were, or we might have lost money on drinks tonight. As it is I figure we've just about broken even." 

The Wells Fargo table responds well to Ruby's singing as do a table full of miners that came in since her previous set.  Kate notices her friend Mr. Austin arrive and take a seat at an empty two-person table over near the stage. He has a relaxed look on his face and after he arranges his tower of coins and then sits back to listen to his friends play and sing.

Kate looked back over her shoulder and smiled at Mr. Austin as she continues to play for Ruby. It was a good night, and while working a saloon wasn't something that made her happy, seeing her friends happy was. It was easy to let herself smile as she played on. 

Things were getting better. She still missed Tom; but as she built a life here she didn't feel so rootless and lost. The Gonzales' had become a surrogate family to her, and her friends had proven time and again they would be there when she needed them. And once she'd known she wasn't really alone, she could concentrate on starting to live again. And having Ginnie to take care of had forced her to not drink herself to sleep and to be productive each day. Katherine looked around the room that held most of the people she loved and smiled again.

And the happy and relaxed Kate finishes the current song. In the immediate silence that follows she hears part of Chumbley's conversation to Jeff Mills, the halfling saying "....had to go back to Tombstone then. Marshall Wyatt rode behind the stage while his Deputy brother Morgan came inside the stagecoach with us to made sure that their prisoner didn't try escaping. That's why we were late getting here." Kate's fingers froze over the keys where they had been about to begin another song.  Blood pounded behind her ears as her breath hissed between her teeth.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Five, “"He’s Back”, Thursday, March 9th, 1882, 11:15 P.M.*

Kate took a few steadying breaths and approached Chumbley and Jeff. Ruby was about to start singing when Kate got up and walked away from the piano. "Uh, Kate...Kate...?" But she was ignored. So she continued to sing a few more songs unaccompanied, keeping a close eye on Kate.

"Jeff, can I have a brandy? I'd meant to ask why you were so late today," Kate said to Chumbley, hiding her shaking hands in the folds of her skirt. "What prisoner was that? He must be dangerous if the Deputy Marshall had to come back with him."   

Chumbley replies "Pony Deal, the same guy Wyatt went out looking for with a posse last month. He showed up back in town yesterday but without his pony, came in on the train. He heard from his friends that the Earps were looking for him. He apparently laid low until the stage was ready to leave today and then got on it at the last minute, apparently with a ticket that a friend picked up for him. But somebody else saw him and told the Earps so they rode out to get him. Stopped the stage around four miles out and made it head back to town, that's why we were late."

Kate responds, "Can't be very smart to get on a stage from a town where the Earps are the law to another town where the Earps are the law."  Chumbley replies, "I doubt he would have stayed long in Promise City. He would have headed out to Galeyville the first chance he got." 

She took a sip of her brandy and casually added. "So the Deputy Marshall will probably be staying with his brother for the night. over at his boarding house?"  He replies, "No, you misunderstood. They had the stage drive back to Tombstone with the prisoner. Once he was dropped off at the jail the Earps stayed there with him."

"Oh, I see," Kate said quietly. "Well, I'm sure it was very exciting." She drained her brandy in one gulp. "Another Jeff?"  Kate didn't go back to the piano, but sat at the bar instead. It was quieting down, no one really needed her at the moment. Ruby's singing was just fine without her playing. She finished that brandy and just had Jeff keep refilling the glass each time it emptied.

Nanuet had been sitting to the side, minding his own business most of the night, but had been steadily consuming whiskey. He got up deciding it was time to tell his friends how much he appreciated all they had done for him and how welcome they made him feel.   He scanned the room and his bleary eyes immediately found Jake and standing at the bar. He saw Ruby give Jake a peck and then head back towards the stage as he got up from his seat, noting that he was dizzy, so he stands still for a few minutes. 

Nanuet eventually lumbers across the room, bumping into and knocking over a chair on his way. He walks right behind Jake and pats him strongly on the back. In a loud, very slurred voice he says "Mr. Jake, have I ever told you what I think about you? You guys" swinging his arm in the general direction of the kitchen and stage "You guys, are the best companions an elf could ask for! I don't know what I would do without you. I just wanted to tell you that..."   He then slumps onto the bar smiling from ear to ear. "I need another whisky."

"You are most welcome my friend." Jake goes around the other side and pours Nanuet another. "Why don't you just take one of the extra rooms tonight, looks like you could use it." He smiles and chats with the increasingly maudlin Indian, but Jake is watching Ruby and Katherine out of the corner of his eye. 

Ruby had started the song like she intended to be accompanied by Katherine’s piano, but quickly switched to an unaccompanied style. Jake had heard enough of Ruby's singing to know the difference rather well. He also caught her watching Katherine, though not obviously. Katherine was facing away from Jake, so he couldn't read her expression. Nothing to do but wait or let it blow over.  "Whoa there, don't be drinking that so fast. I'm not inclined to be carrying you up the stairs."

The Indian replies, “What? You think I can't handle my whiskey? I can handle myself Mr. Jake, you won't need to be carrying me nowhere."  Nanuet turns and watches Ruby singing onstage with an admiring look in his eye. "You know what else Mr. Jake? You are a lucky man, cause you sure got yourself a fine woman there in Miss Ruby. You better take care of her, she is a fine woman she is." "I will not argue the point. I count myself lucky indeed," he replies. 

Nanuet watches intently as Ruby sings the completion of the song. He claps loudly and tries to whistle but only manages to blow air and make little or no sound. He then makes his way up towards the stage, yelling as he stumbles across the room "Let's hear it for Miss Ruby! Prettiest girl and best singer in Promise City!" 

Ruby sees Nanuet working his way across the room. Worried that he might fall or knock someone over she hops off the stage and heads towards him, hoping to reach him and avert potential disaster. She reaches the drunken Indian and extends a hand to help steady his stumble but instead he grabs her and wraps her up in a bear hug lifting her off the ground for a moment. 
Ruby giggles and returns the hug as Nanuet swings her around. He puts her down and promptly falls on the floor. She offers him a hand with a smile, just as Jake makes his way over to help. Feeling woozy he then puts Ruby down, takes a step back and attempts to sit in a chair, missing the seat and ending up on the floor instead.  

Jake is laughing himself silly watching Nanuet. He sees Jeff Mills heading over towards Nanuet but waves him off. Jake strolls over and offers him a hand up saying, "I've been meaning to get some better chairs, by the end of the evening the ones we've got are just too slippery."

Ruby says, "Nanuet, it's much better to see you enjoying yourself then being all serious. I must admit I'm a tiny bit jealous of your current state." Jake and Ruby pull him up, with Jake taking much of the weight. "Thank you for the sweet words," as she gives Nanuet a kiss on the cheek. "Let's go have another drink, shall we?" They lead him over to a table in the corner and help him sit.

Nanuet laughs heartily at his own antics and accepts the assistance from his friends. Sitting down he puts his head in his hands. "See, this is what I mean with friends like this who needs... uh wait, that didn't come out right. I still don't get many of the white man sayings." 

Nanuet continues to laugh with his friends for a few moments. Another round of drinks is brought over and he sips at his slowly. As the conversation continues Nanuet's complexion becomes pale. He jumps up from the table and pushes anyone in his path out of the way as he bolts for the back door.  Immediately after the door closes behind him, the sound of retching can be heard.

Chester says, "Oh, boy. Jeff, hand me a clean rag, please. And put on a fresh pot of coffee, too." Chester strolls out back where Nanuet is vomiting in the alley. "Hey there. Looks like you had too much to drink." He hands the rag to the Indian. "Wipe your mouth with this. I asked Jeff to make some fresh coffee. How are you feeling. I don't think I've ever seen you drunk before. What's up?"

"Well, I have felt worse, and I have felt better." Nanuet says. "So where does that put me? Somewhere in the middle I guess." He wipes his mouth with the rag, but it still doesn't take the smile from his face. Guess I drank too much huh? I was just sitting there thinking about things, and all the nice people I have met recently and all the adventures we have had and uh, the whiskey kept coming so I kept drinking." 

 Jake turns to Ruby, "You still jealous of his condition? No, don't bother answering." They watch Chester attempt to help Nanuet. "That Mr. Martin is a real salt of the earth kind of guy. I can't really picture him punching his superior."  Ruby raises her eyebrow and says, "It was Lieutenant Gamble, wasn't it?"  Jake replies. "Yes. Right. Ok, I can picture it." "Mr. Martin is a good man, a real gentleman, a genuine nice guy." Ruby laughs, "And if I had to spend time with that Gamble guy I probably would have done worse than punch him." 

"Well, no sense in wasting this, right?" She picks up the remainder of Naneut's whiskey and drinks it down. She hears poor Nanuet out back and makes a face. "Oh, he's going to regret this night in the morning." "Girl, I'm not sure where you put all that alcohol you drink." He says shaking his head. Jake looks around and sees that the place is nearly empty, but Niles and Rote are still working to clean up. He continues with a sly grin, "When you're through talking to everyone down here, I'm willing to resume looking."

"Are you complaining that I drink too much Mr. Cook?" Ruby looks at him with furrowed brows. "And resume looking at what?" "I wasn't complaining, Ruby dearest. I was simply at a loss to explain where it all goes. And my natural curiosity about such things drives me to look very carefully and thoroughly to find it." Jake smiles and looks away innocently. "No matter where you may be hiding it."

Ruby’s face relaxes and she giggles. “Oh for a moment I thought there was something about me that you didn’t like. Silly me!” She leans over and gives him a kiss. “Well, then let’s wish everyone a good night and help get Nanuet in bed. Then we can go looking. I’m afraid for your part I’ve hidden it very well and it might take a long time of searching for you to discover my secret.” She slowly gets up, then starts walking towards the kitchen. Knowing Jake is watching her she swings her hips and winks at him over her shoulder.  She yells into the kitchen, "Is everything ok in here Maria? If so we are going to say good night and head to bed soon."  Maria  replies, "I was just cleaning up. Go on up, I'll head back to the El Parador with Mrs. Kale and Mr. Martin." "Thanks, Maria. By the way, the food was excellent, you did a great job yet again. I think tomorrow will be just as busy, so you might want to stock up. Take Harry with you of you need help. Have a good night!" 

Nanuet stands up straight putting both hands on Chester's shoulders and looks him in the eyes. "Chester, you're alright. Now did you say something about coffee?"  Nanuet wobbles his way back inside and finds a seat at a table somewhere near the bar. Chester waits for the coffee to finish brewing and brings a large mug of it over to the elf. By the time he sets the mug on the table Nanuet is slumped over, asleep in his chair.

Ruby heads back out to the main room and sees Chester sitting over by Nanuet. Chester chuckles. He walks over to Jake. "Mr. Cook? Help me get Nanuet up to a room where he can sleep this off. He's not going to feel good tomorrow."  Together, Jake and Chester carry the sleeping elf up to a spare bed. 

Ruby sees Kate sitting at the bar with Ginnie quietly next to her. Kate looks to be swaying slightly so Ruby approaches her. "Um, Kate, is everything alright?" Kate threw back the most recent in the long line of glasses of brandy she'd consumed in the last half-hour. "He's back," she said dully. "In Tombstone."   Ruby is confused and asks, "Who's back? Did someone go somewhere?"  Kate replies, "Morgan Earp, back in Tombstone. He'd gone somewhere, now he's back." 

Ruby takes Kate's glass and bottle and puts it behind the bar. "Kate what are you doing?" She stares hard at her before walking around the bar to the opposite side of where Ginnie is sitting. "You want the kid to see you like this?" she whispers in Kate's ear. Kate tried to focus her eyes and look around the room. Mr. Austin was still at his table, but she couldn't see what he was doing. She could just see Ginnie a bit behind Ruby. "She's seen worse. Weren't you saying that earlier when you tried to give her a drink?"

Ruby says, "Yes but she trusts YOU now to take care of her. How can you take care of her if you're drunk?"  "I didn't know that Morgan Earp went anywhere." Ruby leans in close and whispers in Kate's ear. "Darlin', you need to decide once and for all what you want to do about this problem, and then let's go do it. You'll never move on with your life this way." Jake and Chester come back down the common room.  Ruby pulls away from Kate and says loudly, "Chester, would you be a sweetheart and escort Kate and Ginnie back to the El Parador please?"

Kate continues to stare at the wall and says, "What I want is ten minutes alone with him. His brothers have different ideas. Chester can catch up with us." "Ten minutes," Ruby says to herself. "Ten minutes we can do." Kate got up and got her wrap, her walk unsteady by not dangerously so, and headed for the door.  Ruby turns back to Jake. "Ready to go looking for trouble?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Six, “Luc Arrives”, Thursday, March 9th, 1882, 11:30 P.M.*

"Tonight?! I thought we had other plans?" Jake rubs his eyes. "Since when to we have to look for trouble, it seems to come and sit on our front porch. What do I have to do now?" "Baby," Ruby puts her hands on Jake's face, "The only thing you have to do, the only trouble you are getting into tonight is taking me upstairs. Any other problem can wait until morning, well, afternoon." Ruby took a glance towards the door and watched Chester try to guide Kate though. She hid her disappointment at this new twist and looked back to Jake.  

Meanwhile, several hours earlier, the wind whipped by his ear as Wanderer rode a steady pace. He kept it at an easy run as to not tire himself. Luc had ridden since morning trying to put as much distance between him and trouble. He knew he was in Arizona but hadn't seen a town in days. He had been drinking cactus water and eating beef jerky.... and he needed a good stiff drink. He saw the town ahead around 7:00 in the late evening. The sun was setting behind the plains. Blue sky had made way for hues of orange, yellow and red. 

Luc came into town and found the stable. He paid five dollars and took his horse into the barn. He stroked Wanderer's mane for a time to settle the horse and relax it after a long days travel. He left the barn and picked up the paper at the general store. He looked through to see if he had been spotted by any of the locals. Luckily a gang more wanted than him took all the press. Luc returned to the barn and lay in the hay reading the paper until his eyes quit on him. 

Luc woke up with a start to see it was dark. He could see the interior of the barn. He heard music and cheering somewhere off in the distance. He pulled his pocket watch out as he walked out of the barn. 10:45 P.M. He had recalled reading about the buy one get one free ad for the Lucky Lady. " God I need a whiskey." Luc said as he walked down Main Street. He came to the Lucky Lady and walked in. He strolled up to the saloon.... and realized he still wore his guns." If I get into a gunfight tonight...." Luc thought as he walked inside. 

His worry quickly ended when a large wide-shouldered bearded man who appeared to be in his late twenties with a handgun on his belt stopped him inside the door. The man stood by a large wooden cabinet and said "Check you guns sir?" Looking around Luc saw that this man was the only one in the place that was armed and assumed that he was the bouncer. Noticing Luc's hesitation the man repeats "Your weapon will be safe. The cabinet will be locked unless I'm standing here. Come on in, all are welcome." 

A look of relief and worry passes over Luc's face. He smiles slightly at the bouncer and uses his middle finger and hooks it into the trigger guard of his shotgun and pulls it free. He then uses his right hand to pull his left gun free by it's trigger guard and his right hand to pull his left gun free the same way. Luc wasn't taking chances that the bouncer had an itchy trigger finger. Finally he pulls the bowie knife out of its sheath in his boot. " I like to be prepared." Luc says knowing he usually gets stares when he unarms himself. " That's everything. You got anything to give me so I can get my guns when I leave or you gonna remember my face?" Luc says as he tips up his hat just slightly. 

From the stage, Ruby notices a newcomer enter the bar, noticeably late. She had never seen him around Promise City before. He sits at the bar and orders a drink and after her set Ruby approaches him. “Hey Cowboy, ever been to the Lucky Lady before?” She leans against the bar next to him. He shakes his head no. “Well, you came on a good night. It’s our grand reopening, under new ownership. What’s your name?” 

Luc shoots his whiskey. It burns as he swallows and turns to Ruby. He looks at her for a minute." Names Luc" he says as he motions to the bartender for another shot, "you might want to try one of these other boys. I really don't have too much money. I just came to town not too long ago. 'bout all I have money for is a few drinks and a room." Luc shoots another whiskey and motions for another one putting a dollar down on the bar. 

Ruby laughs. "Luc, You'd better believe it's your loss that my boyfriend over there doesn't like to share me." She motions her head in Jake's general direction. She leans in really close to him, "And he gets to keep his gun on, so I'd be careful if I was you." She leans back away from him slowly. "I'm Ruby. I sing here at the Lucky Lady. We're going to be closing soon, but you should head back here tomorrow night, come and watch me sing. You won't be disappointed." She starts to walk away before turning back. "Oh and if you're looking for a room, try the El Parador. Tell them we sent you, they'll take good care of you." She gives a little wink and hair flip before walking away. 

Luc can't help but laugh. As she walks away Luc shakes his head and says "Woman's got a tongue like a rattler." Luc shoots one more whiskey and walks towards the door. Last thing he needed was for some saloon girl to go tell her honey that some guy made a pass at her.... or in some cases turned her down. Luc had a slight buzz as he took his guns from the big bouncer. Killin' a man isn't as glamorous as folks think. 

Luc left the Lucky Lady debating whether he should go to the El Parador. He had visions of the saloon girl and her boyfriend busting in on him in the middle of the night. Luc went back to the stables and found Wanderer fast asleep. Luc lay down in the hay next to his friend. He was asleep within a few minutes.

Back at the Lucky Lady, Ruby indicates that she is ready to head upstairs. Jake nods twice, smiles and offers his arm. Without further words they head up to their recently completed room. Ruby walks in to their new room and pulls her shoes off, throwing them in the corner. “My feet hurt! That was a lot of standing and singing. I think tomorrow, well, tonight, will be the same. It’s great though, it was a good idea for those coupons and hopefully we can get more people to come more often. I like making money.” Ruby smiles and falls back onto the bed. “I knew you’d be good at this stuff.” 

"Heh, I've always been good at spending it too. Having too much money was never a problem. Coupons were Whipple's idea not mine, saw that the first night you started. I'll steal an idea, just as a well as a dollar from those that deserve it." 

Ruby rolls over onto her side watching Jake take off his gunbelt, looking for a good spot for it in the new room. “I just wanted to tell you again, I really like the new name. When did you come up with that?” 

"The Lone Star just seemed like the Whipple's place, and too much like Texas. We needed a name that let folks know there was gambling and fun inside, plus a beautiful entertainer. I was sitting there looking at my hat and it just struck me. I told you before, it's not the hat." Jake tosses the hat on the bed in front of her. "Maybe you don't believe you have been lucky, but you've been lucky for me." Old habits die hard and Jake hangs his gunbelt within reach of the bed. 

“Yes, you told me it wasn’t the hat.” Ruby grabs Jake’s hat and puts it on her head, laying on her back and holding it with both hands. “But I like this hat! Well, I guess it’s the wearer I like,” as she turns her head to Jake. “No, I haven’t been lucky for myself, always in the wrong place and the wrong time with the wrong people. But I was lucky to meet you, and if I’ve been lucky for you, then all the better. And you really did name it after me, huh?” Ruby lies on the bed, just smiling at Jake for a moment. “Oh, I have something to give you…” She sees a grin grow on Jake’s face, “No, not that, that’s later…” She gets off the bed and walks over to the other room. 

She is in there for a moment before returning with her hands behind her back. As she walks towards Jake, “Something you’ve been wondering about for a while…” She stops right in front of Jake before pulling out a dagger and holding it in front of him. “You wanted this?” 

Jake’s eyes only bulge for a second before his face returns to normal. "Er, not the business end thank you." He delicately runs his index finger along the blade. "Is that the dagger from the rustler's cave? I thought that was part of your share of the goods? Frankly I sort of lost track of who got what, I was pretty happy with the duster." Then he says with a hint of drama, "Did Senior Gonzalez reveal its deep magical secrets?" 

“Oh believe me, getting the business end from me… you’d never know it was coming.” Ruby gets a cocky grin on her face before continuing, “Yes it’s the dagger from the rustler’s cave, cleaned up a bit. Is it my share? Yes, Mr. Gonzales enlightened me about its deep magical secrets, but I guess since you forgot all about it then you’re not interested?” Ruby turns her back to Jake and pretends to walk away. 

"Oh, don't give me the," he feigns a woman’s voice, "Jake, it's not like you to leave money on the table" he coughs and returns to his normal timbre "routine." He waits for a second and when Ruby doesn't respond he says with a slight exaggeration and a hint of emphasis, "Yes, Ruby, I am interested in finding out all about the pretty knife." 

Ruby turns back to Jake with another smile. “Ok, ok. Yes, it is magically enhanced to help hit your target better. Plus it does this,” Ruby smiles and points it away from Jake. As she does she says a word which he does not know, "Incendie.” As she finishes the incantation a flame ignites from tip of the blade. She raises an eyebrow while moving the dagger in her hand. “Now that could be useful.” 

Jake whistles. "It's like one of those new lighter gadget things. Not only would it be handy lighting something, like say a candle or a lamp or some.... dy-na-mite.... you could use it for light in an emergency." Jake strokes his beard a few times. "If there are no bloomin' wizards around, who in Hades makes all this magic stuff that seems to be everywhere I turn?" 

“You are just dying to use the dynamite aren’t you? Such a naughty boy,” Ruby grins and pulls at his beard. Then her face turns serious. “There are probably wizards everywhere here, Jake. Just because there wasn’t many in Philadelphia… well, you know they exist. Plus there is so much money around here, these are the people who can afford to have the magical items. You have to be careful because you never know who could be able to wield that power. Look at Kate, you would have never thought she would be able to, right?” Ruby moves a little closer to Jake, “Or how about me, did you think I would be able to cast a spell on you when we first met?” 

"Not when I first met you, no." Jake pretends to be in torment, "But now that I know the truth and am hopelessly ensorcelled, there is no turning back. Ahhhhh!" Then he laughs hysterically. 

Ruby puts on a pout. “Are you making fun of me Jake?” she whispers. “I’m trying to tell you to be careful and you’re teasing me.” Ruby pauses in thought then starts gently pushing Jake back towards the chair, “Why would you tease me, Mr. Cook? I’m only concerned for your well being…” She pushes him in the chair and sits on his lap. “And you’re right, there is no turning back for either of us, you ARE under my spell, whether you think so or not.” Ruby leans forward and kisses Jake but only for a moment. “I know that you just couldn't go on without me, and that's the way I want it.” 

"Alright princess, I won't make fun of you any more tonight. I will be careful. It's not the wizards that worry me, because I intend to avoid them, its all the stuff everyone seems to have. Seems like I need to put things on an equal footing somehow, but I'm not sure exactly how. Hmmmmm...... So where were we... oh, yes. You have me just the way you want me. Minus the knife of course." 

“Heh.” Ruby reached out her arm and drops the knife on the table. “We’ll think on your question tomorrow. Now about that searching you were talking about…How exactly does one go about that?” Ruby gives Jake a mischievous smile. 

"Can you do that, er, trick with the candles first? I kind of liked that." Ruby nods and recites the incantation again, lighting all the candles. "Yes, very nice. Now if we are going to be thorough that dress will have to go, it is definitely in the way...." Ruby kisses Jake and does exactly what he asks...


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seven, “Food and Beverages”, Thursday, March 9th, 1882, 11:45 P.M.*

Katherine was silent and stiff on the walk home.  It wasn't a long walk, and it was only a few minutes before they walked inside.  Chester followed Kate and Ginnie quietly. There 's been something on her mind ever since that halfling spoke to her. It's too bad, because it looked like she was getting over her husband's death. It's probably nothing. 

Chester walked up to his room and changed for bed. Should I move to the Lone… wait, the Lucky Lady? Wonder if I'll have to pay rent there. Need to ask Ruby about that tomorrow. It's a nice offer. He falls asleep thinking about the new family he's found in Promise City.

Kate followed Ginnie to the stairs and up to their room. She waited there until Ginnie had gotten changed and into bed. She knew that the moment she left the girl would do what she pleased, but so far she seemed to be keeping it pretty tame, so Kate didn't worry about that.  Once Ginnie was at least pretending to be settled Kate left and went into Mr. Gonzales' rooms. He should be back by now. She said the incantation and went into the magnificent rooms behind and started pacing the long front room.

Katherine paced the length of the room a few times with only a few stumbles. Mr. Gonzales usually appeared a minute after she came in. Kate began to poke her head into each room, looking for him. She stepped inside the library and looked at the books that Johnny Ringo claimed belonged to him. Maybe they did and maybe they didn't, but even if she was inclined to give them up, how in the world would they be moved. She grunted and turned her back on the room. 

He wasn't in his bedroom or the laboratory either. She spent a moment looking at the laboratory, with all its tempting bits of glass. There was enough sense left in her to back away and shut the door. Instead she walked over to the fountain and began casting, holding her shaking hand in front of her face. Her hand remained empty as she slurred her way through the spell. "Damn it," she muttered and tried again. This time she said it slow and loud and a blob of glass appeared in her hand. 

Kate looked at the irregularly shaped thing in her hand. It was supposed to be round, but it didn't really matter. The spell wasn't very strong; it could only make fragile and pale imitations that disappeared after a short time. But that was her intention. 

She stepped a bit away from the fountain and looked at the back wall. No one would hear her from in this place. She pulled in a deep breath and screamed as she hurled the ball against the wall. It shattered with satisfying spray of glass and Kate immediately created another and repeated the process. She rapidly ran out of spells, thumped down onto the side of the fountain and put her head in her hands.

Manuel Gonzales enters his mansion and immediately notices all of the broken pieces of colored glass all over the floor and a dejected Kate sitting there. He approaches her without making a sound and stands there for a considerable amount of time until she notices him.  "My little sandpiper, it saddens me to see you so distressed. And you drank far more than you should have back at the Lucky Lady. What exactly was it that the little man told you that brought you to this state?"

She states "I.....Did I tell you? You were away and I can't remember... Ruby told me about Tom, how they lied to me. When I went to Tombstone, the time when I brought Ginnie back, I went looking for Morgan Earp. But his brothers hid him from me. And then he disappeared." "Yes my dear, after I returned from California both you and Ruby told me parts of that story. I was grateful that no harm came to you. The Earps are dangerous people. 

Kate dropped her hands into her lap. "And now he's back. But I don't.... I shouldn't... I can't stop being angry."  He replies, "Anger is fine, but what you do with that anger can be problematic. Right now you have had far too much to drink and am not thinking straight. Although I am at least thankful that you decided to take out your anger in the privacy of this place rather than around town.  What are your thoughts as to how you will handle this?”

She answers, "What is there to do? He's an Earp. I can't so much as set a foot in Tombstone without them knowing they'll just hide him again. Or worse. They know who I care about, and they have Wyatt's eyes here. And they wouldn't hesitate to 'discourage' me by going after those people." 

Kate stood up again, her hands helplessly waving as she continued. "I just want to know the truth! I don't care about judges and charges and courts. All I want is to know why my husband is dead, and I want to hear it from the man who did it. I want him to face me to admit what he did!" 

"What was he thinking? What was he doing out there? Why wasn't he home in his bed instead of out drinking and playing cards? We were supposed to...." Kate's hand flew to her mouth as she sat again and whispered, "I'm sorry. Forgive me."

Manuel gives her a big hug. "My little sandpiper, you know that I want only what is best for you. But now you have been drinking too much, so are not looking at things right. In the morning you will probably be able to look at this more objectively. You should get a good night's sleep first. If you'll wait a minute I can put together a nice herbal tea for you, to help you sleep."

Kate just nodded waiting for the drink. "Isn't the idea of drinking to drink too much?" She had missed her teacher while he was gone, and it was a relief to have this safe place to let everything out. A few minutes later he returned and she took the warm cup in her hands.  "Where were you earlier? I thought for certain you'd be back before Ginnie was settled."

"Mr. Austin was helping out some mutual friends of ours," is his cryptic response. He waits for her to drink the tea and then escorts her back to her room. He gives her a kiss on her forehead and wishes her a goodnight's rest.

Kate managed to pull of the new dress and her corset before crawling into her bed. She'd hoped to have better memories to go with that dress at the end of the night. After a few minutes of struggling with her shoes she managed to get them off and curled up, waiting for the tea to take effect. 

*March 10th, 1882, 7:15 A.M.*

Ruby slowly opened her eyes. She wasn’t accustomed to the new room and the morning light was coming in different spots than she was used to. The bed was comfortable and she was comfortable, up until the part where the splitting headache came on her. Damn champagne. Jake was still sleeping and it was early so she didn’t want to wake him. She pulled herself up slowly, the headache getting worse. She needed coffee. 

Ruby grabbed Jake’s shirt and threw it on, left the room and headed to the kitchen. It seemed the whole place was still asleep. When she got to the kitchen she stood there helplessly, trying to remember what Maria had told her. Where was the stupid coffee? Ok, she went to the pantry and got the coffee out and the pot. She put it on the stove with some water. She stood there waiting. And waiting. Maybe I should turn the stove on, she thinks. She gets the wood, throws it in and uses a spell to light it. She smiles to herself. That wasn’t so hard! 

She decided while she was there she was hungry. Jake would probably be hungry too. Hum, a steak for Jake, he would appreciate that. Ruby grabbed one and another pan. She put the steak in the pan on top of the oven. That’s not too hard either. Then Ruby decides to get adventurous. Pancakes it was. She went back into the pantry, grabbed another pan, a bowl some flour and eggs. 

She laid the items on the counter, looking them over carefully. How hard could pancakes be? She started with the flour. She tried to pour just a little in the bowl but a whole pouf of flour came out, leaving white dust in the air and all over Ruby. Coughing she fanned the air until the flour settled. Ok, I’m making more than I thought. Then she tried cracking the eggs. Pieces of shell kept ending up in the bowl and the battle to get the pieces out waged for a few minutes. She mixed it up but it didn’t look right. She went searching for the milk, which she found. She poured too much milk in, so then she added more flour, which pouffed out again. 

After mixing it up, that finally looks good, so she puts the pan on the oven next to the steak and pours the batter in. Hey, I’m making breakfast! It smelled like something was starting to burn. She checked the coffee, which was ok. Whoops! It was the steak. She grabbed a fork and turned it over. Maybe Jake wouldn’t notice. Damn It! At the Cantina Dorita always made good breakfast and it looked easy. This was getting hard. 

The pancake started to bubble, but didn’t really look like a pancake. Ruby tried to turn it over but it stuck to the pan. She scraped it off and flipped it over, but it was all mangled. Well, maybe the next one will be better. Of course, the next bunch turned out just the same. Ruby was getting frustrated at the situation and the headache was getting worse so she took the coffee off the stove and poured it into a mug. It looked a little thicker than usual, but she tried it anyway. It was immediately spit out. She put the coffeepot on the counter, wondering what she did wrong. 

The pancakes didn’t look nice but she held out hope anyway. One bite proved that hope had failed, they were not cooked on the inside, they were hard on the outside and they tasted like paper. Ruby frowned at the mess that was all around her and she shook her head. She pealed the now blackened burnt steak off the pan and threw it on a plate. She started making her way upstairs but not before a stop at the bar, the only true cure for a hangover headache was whiskey. She grabbed a bottle and made her way back upstairs. 

She put the steak on Jake’s nightstand and had a looonnngggg drink out of the whiskey bottle. She climbed over the covers and hoped the next time she woke up would be better.  

A while later, Nanuet wakes up due to a burning smell assailing his nostrils. He wonders why his head feels like it is in a vice, then begins to remember pieces of the night before. Boy, did I make a fool of myself he thinks. "Oh well, at least it was among friends. Now... what is that smell?" He stands up and immediately puts his hands to his head trying to do something about the throbbing. His mouth feels like leather so he thinks some water will help the situation and heads to the kitchen. 

As Nanuet approaches the kitchen area he realizes that is where the smell is coming from. He walks into the kitchen and his jaw drops. There is flour; eggshells and a few pancake looking objects scattered across the room. The wood stove is still burning so he begins quietly searching for someone who might be around. While searching, he spots a pot of coffee on the countertop. He feels the pot and sees that it is still hot and pours himself a cup. He grabs the mug as he sees footprints leading through the flour and begins to follow them. He makes his way back out of the kitchen and heads up the stairs 

Upstairs, Jake slowly comes to consciousness.  He thinks “Why is Ruby moving around so much? Ah there she stopped. Some time goes by. "Sniff" What is that smell?”  More time goes by. "Sniff” Jake sits up slowly and sees Ruby with her head under the covers and a just started bottle next to her. He smells the air and looks around. He discovers that there is a plate on his nightstand. He swings his legs over the side of the bed and looks that the plate. "What the f..." 

With his fingers he picks up the cold burnt piece of meat that perhaps was once a nice rib-eye steak. With a tsk he drops it back on the plate. He gets up and wipes his fingers on the shirt he threw on the floor. He pulls on some pants and goes to sit in one of the velvet chairs, admiring the room and watching the pile of bedclothes faintly rise and fall with her breathing.

Ruby moans and rolls over, back and forth, until the blankets are barely covering her. With more moaning she opens her eyes again and sees Jake. "Baby, please, please don't let me drink champagne anymore, I mean ever again. I have such a headache." Ruby sits up and Jake notices the dusting of flour. "I made you a steak this morning. Did you try it yet?"

Jake smiles. "Good morning princess. I'm sorry but I slept so late it was cold by the time I woke up." If I was a more kind-hearted man, Jake thinks to himself, “I'd take that poor steak out in back and shoot it out of its misery.” "Oh. I'm sorry. You want me to try to heat it up?" Ruby asks in earnest.

Nanuet has followed the footprints to outside Jake and Ruby's room. He turns away from the door a full smile on his face shakes his head and takes a sip of the coffee. 

"Ah, why don't you..." Jake's answer is interrupted by the sound of someone spitting a mouthful of liquid and then coughing loudly can then be heard outside of Jake and Ruby's room, followed by loud words in native elvish and more coughing. His head turns towards the door and then back to towards his flour spattered girl friend. "Did you feed anyone else this morning?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eight, “Travel Plans”, Friday, March 10th, 1882, 8:30 A.M. * 

Ruby gets out of bed with the sheet and sits sideways on Jake lap, putting her head on his shoulder and pulling her legs up. "No...” she looks up him innocently with big eyes. “Well, I may have left a little mess in the kitchen.” She pauses but then continues on quickly, “I was going to clean it up after I had a little more sleep and my headache went away. But I need some of this," she reaches out far for the whiskey, letting Jake hold her from falling, "To help." She takes another drink, "Aaahhhh." 

With the hand the bottle in is, she points to the room, "So... how do you like the new room now that you've stayed in it? The squeaky bed was kinda, um, funny." "That's a relief." Jake says in a very low voice. "I like it. I still can't get over having a room like this, that actually belongs to us." He brushes some flour out of her hair. "I didn't really notice if the bed was squeaking or not last night. I did hear you get back in this morning though." 

Jake chuckles a bit before continuing. "Ruby darling, you are a fantastic singer, a crack shot, one of the best sleight of hand artists I've ever encountered, and have some other skills that I find most pleasant indeed." He blows on the powder that is still clinging to sheet and it dusts up between them. "I appreciate the kindness to get up and make me breakfast, especially with a champagne hangover." He gently brushes some flour from her cheek. "Let Maria cook. That is why we pay her. Otherwise she'll go hungry and so will we." Jake then takes the bottle out of her hand and has a small swig. "Besides, if the Marshall sees that steak you murdered he'll put you in jail."

"Jake! I didn't murder it, I just cooked it," Ruby says with a small pout. "Besides, Maria doesn't cook breakfast and I was hungry. I'm still hungry..." Ruby puts her head back down on Jake's shoulder and looks around the room. "Yes, it is nice, isn't it? Our very own room. I wanted it to be perfect before you saw it." Ruby is quiet for a few minutes, thinking to herself. She turns her head back to Jake and kisses him. "Oh, good morning, by the way," she says with a smile. 

"What do we have to get done today? I'm going to need a nap later, tonight will be a late night. I think we should stay open as long as people want to stay." "A late night will be fine. Maybe we can keep the music going with some others too and have a little fun ourselves. If not tonight, then another night soon." He sneezes some flour away. "Heh. Today I want to see Condon and Berg, but neither will take long."

"I want to do that tonight! Have fun that is. I want dancing and I want to play cards! And NO champagne..." Ruby says scrunching her face. "I guess I need a bath with all this stupid flour all over the place. Hum... what should I wear tonight?" Ruby seems deep in thought. 

Jake seems deep in his own thought as he scratches his beard. "I want you to look at that gold box. I'm tired of carrying it around. It's the box the South American money was in. Some book too. Anyway, I couldn't sell it in Tucson, there are two many gold and silver boxes around because of all the mines. Why don't you make a guess at what it's worth and we give it to someone who's been helping out. I don't need it."  She replies, "Sure, as soon as we get up I'll look at it. What do you need to see Berg and Condon for? Working on another business deal?"

"I already have too many businesses to run." Jake says with a sigh. "No, I need to make sure that Condon is keeping an eye on Scarface. So I'm gonna tell him a story. I want to ask Berg some questions about Adair. That and I think I'm going to put him on retainer for us." Jake pushes a strand of red hair from her face. "Not that I think we'll need a lawyer any time soon." Jake shrugs. "I will just make me feel better that he is looking out for us."

Nanuet makes his way back downstairs and hears a tapping sound coming from the front door. He heads over that way and sees Manuel Gonzales standing outside with a wooden box in his hands. "Good morning Sir!" Nanuet says holding the door open for him. "I have not seen you in quite some time. Please come in. Is there something I can help you with?"  

He answers, "Yes, do you know if Ruby and Jake are awake yet? I need to talk to the three of you." Nanuet replies, "Well at least one of them was up earlier today for sure. Let me go get them, in the meantime, make yourself at home." Nanuet bounds up the stairs and knocks on the door to Ruby and Jake's room.

Ruby hears the knock and hops off Jake's lap. She opens the door in only the sheet, which she is barely holding up.   "Morning Nanuet, how are you feeling today?" Ruby giggles. "Come in," she says opening the door wide. Nanuet's face immediately turns bright red and he averts his eyes from the scene on the other side of the door. 

He stammers "Well, uh, hem... thanks for the invite, but Mr. Gonzalez, eh, Manuel that is, is downstairs and he needs to speak with us. I will meet you down there."  Nanuet turns and looks at the ground as he walks away from the door. "I'd have looked." Jake says matter of factly as he gets up and puts on his shirt, boots and straps on his favorite Colt.

Ruby turns to Jake, "What? You'd think I was naked or something!" Ruby giggles again. "I wonder what Mr. Gonzales wants? Hum..." She wanders over the closet and starts pulling out clothes. "I guess me looking at that box will have to wait. I'll do it this afternoon." Ruby starts pulling on her clothes. She has Jake do up her corset, "My headache feels much better, thank goodness." She finishes getting dressed. "Ready?" She gives herself one last peek in the mirror before they head downstairs. Jake and Ruby go down stairs and meet Nanuet and Gonzalez. 

"Buenes dias, Senor Gonlazez." Jake says in a friendly tone.  He answers, "Hello. Look, I'll get straight to the point. You all, well maybe not you Nanuet, but you two saw how upset Kate was last night. I spoke to her afterwards, after she...well....she wasn't her usual self. Angry and destructive would be apt terms.   She is beside herself about this Morgan Earp situation. I'm not sure what should be done about this. I have a few ideas, but wanted to talk to the three of you first. How do you think we should proceed?"

"I would be too. Except I would have put a bullet in the man already. I know, that won't do for Kate." Ruby sighs. "She thinks 10 minutes will make her feel better and be able to move on. I think we should get her 10 minutes with Morgan Earp."  Nanuet says, "To be honest with you Mr. Gonzalez, I think that is something only Kate can deal with. It is her demon, she must face it. Of course we, or at least I, will do what I can to help if she were ever to ask or show that she wanted my help."

"Morgan's brothers will do ANYTHING to keep him from going to jail for the murder of Tom Kale. That includes burying Katherine." Jake had started to raise his voice but lowers it again. "I'm not a against doing something." Jake kicks the dirt on the floor. "Old Caleb White once told me, We all live in the protection of certain cowardice’s which we call our principles." He laughs. "Well mine's a pretty short list, but on it is keeping my friends alive. I'll do what it takes, but we need to avoid making the other Earps angry..." Jake then wiggles his Colt Peacemaker in it's holster. ".... or be willing to deal with the consequences."

Gonzales says "Well, I may have only known Katherine for ten weeks now but I think of her like a daughter. I will do what I have to in order to protect her. If I thought that killing Morgan Earp would rid her of those demons I would not hesitate to do so." 

He pauses and then says, "But she wants a conversation, one that his brothers will not allow. My fear was that she would run off to Tombstone when she awoke this morning, so I, well, gave her something to help her sleep. Sleep until after the stagecoach for Tombstone had departed. I also asked Grant Keebler to take her horse out with him as well when he did his morning ride, to keep her from riding off until we've had a chance to talk some sense into her. 

I don't know how to proceed. But regardless of the challenge facing me I have always found preparation to be of importance. The only one of us who knows Tombstone is Katherine, but she's not in the right frame of mind for a scouting mission. I'm inclined to head off there now myself, and was wondering if any of you would care to join me?"

"Count me in," Nanuet states.  Ruby doesn't need to think it over. "Let's go." Then she pauses. "Wait, are you saying you drugged Kate?" Gonzales says "I gave her some special tea to help her sleep, and explained that to her before she drank it." 

"I think we need some supplies in Tombstone for the Lucky Lady. Supplies that are only available in Tombstone. You know which supplies I mean, right Nanuet?" Jake says matter of factly. Nanuet states, "Oh sure, those supplies yeah. I almost forgot all about them."   “What supplies is he talking about?” Nanuet thinks to himself, “Sometimes he loses me with his slick white man ways.”  Jake says, “I have a couple of things to do today before I go though. shouldn't take long."

Gonzales sets his wooden box up on the table and begins to take some items out. Jake and Ruby both recognize the brazier as the one that he uses for the teleportation spell. He then places four other items on the table, one being Sonoma’s hairclip, another being Mr. Austin's glasses, another being a silver ring with a green gem and the final one being a solid black necktie. He says, "I would suggest that you hurry with your errands Mr. Cooke, I would like to be back before Mrs. Kale wakes up and we all still need to change."

"Jake, can't you do that stuff later, when we get back?" Ruby looks closer at the items on the table. "All right, I'll skip one of them. I'll be right back."  Jake rushes over just up the street to Condon's house, to visit with the brother that is not working.   "Mr. Condon," Jake says to Frank with a serious and troubled look on his face "I have some information and have been torn whether to tell you or not. I believe you are an righteous man, so I have come to the conclusion it would be only fair that you should know. It pains me when people spread rumors, and I don't want to be like the kind that do. It is doubly painful when it is someone I know and has said good things ab-" Condon interrupts "Martin! What's Martin up to?" 

"No sir," Jake continues smoothly, "it's not Chester Martin, that boy is honest as the day is long. It's.... it's Danby Jones. I don't really know him very well, and was surprised when he gave me a reference. I needed the work and meant to give you my honest best so I didn't think too much about it. 

Back when I first met Jones there were folks that suggested he had an unsavory reputation. I never saw him do anything of the kind, and that's why it pains me to say anything to you. I doesn't seem right to besmirch a man's reputation on hearsay." Jake looks down at his feet and back to Condon before continuing, the troubled look back on his face. "I myself have been the victim of that. You treated me right though, and I want to pay that back. So don't treat Jones unfairly, just keep an eye on him." 

Jake laughs, "It's not like you've seen him trying to see the combination to the safe, or eavesdropping in on secrets like where the real money is hidden, or had your bank or home keys in his possession." His expression changes to one of contemplation. "You know Jones did imply to me that I owed him a favor for getting the job, not sure what he meant by that...." Jake goes back to smiling. "You won't tell anyone I said anything will you? That really takes a load of my conscience telling you and knowing you'll keep that secret between us and your brother."   Frank takes all of this information in and thanks Jake, finishing with "I'll look into this."

After Jake goes running off Ruby turns to Gonzales. "So, what do we have to do? And what do you mean, get changed?" Ruby pauses. "And I'd like to get some of that tea, the stuff that helps you sleep..."  Gonzales replies, "Oh, I need you awake today my golden eagle.” She answers, "Not for now, the tea. Would I be able to make it for myself, like for a night I couldn't sleep?" 

He asks, “How do you feel about being 'Louise' today?"  She answers, “No I don't mind being Lousie at all. What do I do?" He tells her to put the clip in her hair as Sonoma had done and just say "mo`opuna ula".  Ruby takes a quick look around the room, noting that no one is there. She does as Gonzales tells her and she transforms. She runs over to look at herself in the mirror behind the bar and giggles, especially at the blond hair. "Red is better," she says to herself. "Oh but can't I have a better name that Lousie? How about Lola?" she laughs. Nanuet laughs at Ruby's new name .

He replies "Well, we at least made her dress red for you, although it is a bit more conservative than you are used to. Unfortunately Louise was waitress here long enough that some Tombstone folks might recognize her, so you'd better play her as Sonoma did. Hope you can do a Boston accent."

He turns to Nanuet and says "I have three choices for you. One is a wood elf and the other two are human. You are already familiar with Mr. Austin. The wood elf is a much younger version of myself. The other human is a handsome blonde haired young man wearing traditional western garb."  Nanuet says, "I think I will go for the younger version of you if you don't mind."  Ruby says, "Oh yay! I can't wait to see that!" Gonzales hands him the necktie and tells him to tie it and put it around his neck and then say the phrase "Ungt menneske brun"

Nanuet puts the necktie on and attempts to say the activation phrase "Ungt menneske brun." Nanuet is surprised that the man he turns into is wearing a brown three-piece suit and polished black shoes. He does look like a Gonzales, but at half the age, with not a hint of gray or white in the long dark beard and full head of hair.  Nanuet playfully bumps Ruby out of the way of the mirror so that he can admire his new appearance. "Not too shabby I must say. I could get used to this I think."

"Yes, this neck is rather tight," Ruby replies pulling at it. "But I thought we were going to Tombstone? Do they know her there?" "She's never been there, but this saloon gets a regular mix of folks who frequent both town. And we know that Morgan was here in Promise City while she was playing Lousie. One thing about using magic is you never want to do anything to make people suspect you are using it. For a person to suddenly start acting differently raises suspicion. 

"And Mr. Gonzales, of course I can do the accent!" She starts talking in a nearly perfect Boston accent. With a flourish or her arms, "Don't you know what I really want to do is be an actress?" She spins around the room laughing at her. She looks up to see a not-so-happy Mr. Gonzales. "Alright, I'll behave." She hops up on a poker table, swinging her legs, but least is quiet, until Nanuet transforms that is. "Oh, Mr. Gonzales, you are a very handsome man," Ruby says with only a hint of surprise.

“Now that Mr. Cooke had best hurry back soon or we will have to leave without him,” Manuel says. Jake runs back to the Lucky Lady.  "I'll be right down stairs!" He says as he bolts past them. He grabs his duster, sawed off shotgun, long barrel Colt, and Ruby's dagger and heads back down stairs. He is just finishing putting everything together when he notices the not so subtle change in who is with Gonzalez. "Uh, not more ma..." he stops himself.

"You like blondes mister?" Ruby says in a Boston accent while laughing. "Get changed so we can get out of here. People might get suspicious if I start kissing Miss Ruby's boyfriend." Gonzales has transformed himself into Mr. Austin. He hands the ring to Jake and says "Take off your guns and anything else you are going to want in the other form. Then say, "menehune akahele kultihin"

Gonzales has transformed himself into Mr. Austin. He hands the ring to Jake and says "Take off your guns and anything else you are going to want in the other form. Then say, "menehune akahele kultihin" Jake looks into the mirror sees a tall rugged muscular cowboy with long blonde hair, clean shaven, with deep green eyes whose retina patterns he still recognizes as his own. He is wearing a tan cotton shirt with a beaded swirl design on it, a thick leather belt and darker brown work pants. His feet are in a large pair of brown leather cowboy boots. 

Gonzales says "It unlikely that anyone around her has ever met my friend "Tex" before, but if you can do a Texas accent that would be appreciated. "I'll do the best I can with the accent." Jake says as he puts outfits himself with the weapons. "I can do Missouri real well, but I'll try and do Texas and keep the speech to a minimum." Ruby and Nanuet both look at him with disbelief. "Alright, alright, I'll practice the Texas accent."

Ruby gives a whistle while hopping off the table. "Nice to meet you Tex. How lucky am I, I get to be accompanied by three handsome men today!" She turns to Gonzales, "Are we ready now?" Gonzales says "Yes, gather around.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Nine, “A Very Short Trip”, Friday, March 10th, 1882, 9:00 A.M.*

Gonzales says, "We're pushing the weight limit of this spell at this point. I probably should have had you become Tex after we got there. Should still be okay though." He gets the brazier going and takes out some powder. He then adds, "And be ready to draw fast if you have to. There shouldn't be anyone where I'm taking us, but you never know." He drops the powder in and a cloud of pink smoke encircles them as he states the incantation and motions with his arms. 

The four reappear elsewhere, in a spot that is not the Lucky Lady. They are in a small box canyon, with rock walls on three sides around them and an upward slope out on the other side. The canyon is twenty-feet from side to side and forty feet deep. There is light vegetation. Jake is the first to hear a rattling sound and sees the snake on the ground preparing to strike, around a foot behind 'Louise'.

Jake doesn't hesitate a moment or look around. He quick draws his Colt and fires at the snake until it's dead. Jake's second shot successfully kills the snake. Unfortunately his first shot goes through Ruby's leg, causing severe damage, and she falls to the ground. 

Nanuet exclaims, "Damn it! I could have saved that animal. It was just startled, we bothered it by just showing up here is all." Ruby falls to the ground, cursing her head off. "OOOWWwwww, getting bit by a snake might have been better!" Ruby screamed

Nanuet exclaims, "Jake, what the hell did you do?" The brazier is still going and Manuel immediately casts his remaining teleport spell, bringing them all back to the Lucky Lady. 

Gonzales stops Nanuet from casting the spell until he reaches over and removes the necktie, transforming the Indian back including his necklace. He does the same with Ruby's hairclip. He says, "Without you holy symbol it would have been less effective. We also need to see the real her." Ruby pulled her skirt up high, enough to see the wound. After seeing the wound Ruby turned pale and tried not to get sick.  Nanuet casts his most powerful healing spell that he had memorized for the day. The broken bone, ruined muscle begin to heal, and some of the blood flows back into the wound. The wound seals over. A pool of blood remains on the floor.

Jake doesn't get in the way while Nanuet heals her, but watches intently without a word. As the spell begins to work, he walks over to the bar and grabs a bottle of whiskey. On the walk back he has a drink himself and puts the bottle on the table next to Ruby. "I'm sorry.” he says without meeting her eyes and walks a few feet away.

Ruby looks at her leg again, the wound healing partially, and calms down a bit. She reaches up from the floor to grab the bottle and she takes a very long gulp. She looks at Jake, "You know, if you wanted to look up my skirt you could have just asked." Ruby gives Jake a small smile. "It's ok, you probably just saved my life."

Gonzales removes the "Mr. Austin" glasses and takes the ring back from Jake. "Well, I guess scouting out Tombstone is out for today." He gestures to her leg and says "We had to get back to take care of that, plus we were near the town so the shots would have been heard."  Nanuet comments, "Well if we aren't doing any more adventuring today then I can do a few more healing prayers to help your leg." "That's ok, Nanuet, save your spells. It's just sore now.” 

Ruby says, “But, um, someone want to help me up? I don't like the view from the floor." Nanuet says, "Mr. Jake, I believe that is your duty. Don't want to be stepping on anybody's toes." Jake walks over towards Ruby and bends down. "Yes," he replies mirthlessly, "I would imagine she'd be pretty upset if you stepped on her toes after I shot her in the leg." He picks her up and places her gently on the nearest chair. He sits down behind her. Mr. Jake, you can find humor in any situation can't you?" Nanuet says with a chuckle.  "So, Miss Ruby, should I try and use some more healing on you?"

Ruby sits for a few minutes quietly drinking. She turns to Nanuet. "Thank you, we're lucky to have you around. And you did a good job." She sees Jake sitting quietly and adds, "Look, I feel much better." She stands, cautiously at first but then with some confidence. "I can walk around just fine. I just need to rest it a bit. No dancing for me tonight." She walks over to Jake and sits in one of her favorite spots, on his lap and kisses him. "I guess we'll just have to find something to do where I'm off my feet instead," she smiles at him. "Any ideas?"

Nanuet says, "I don't know where you two find the strength! I am glad I could help. The gift of healing is a great one and I am lucky to have been given the chance to use that gift. I only hope that I am around when you need me." "Strength?" Ruby says innocently, "Strength for what?" 
"Yes, I hope you'll be around to keep saving our butts too. Why don't you move in here then so we can keep you close?"

He replies, "Well, I did buy into that ranch, but I am not sure how much of that is really mine any more since I spent most of my free time doing your construction while the others were building it up. You sure you still got room around here? Seems like this place might get a little crowded. Oh, and don't play coy, you know what the strength comment was all about." "Coy? Me? Never. Yes we have room for you or I wouldn't have asked. By the way, can you make coffee?" Ruby gives him a big grin.

Nanuet replies, “Thanks for your offer, I will consider it. Yes, I can make coffee, but based on what I found in the kitchen this morning someone else is having difficulty. That stuff damn near killed me! I'll go make a fresh pot and see if I can't clean up some of that mess while I am waiting for it to brew." Ruby says nothing, just keeps the angelic smile on.

Gonzales gets some water to put out the fire in the brazier and then repack his things in the box. He says, "You may want to talk to that halfling about information instead, he said he was heading back to Tombstone tonight." "What kind of information do you want us to get? Half Pint will tell us anything he knows." 

Gonzales replies "Yeah, he has loose lips. That isn't the problem. We don't want him telling other people that we were asking. Basically, we need to find out things about Morgan's schedule if we want to ever get him alone without any of his brothers for them to have that conversation. And we have to do it in such a way that he doesn't suspect magic use, unless you're planning to kill him afterwards."

Ruby says, Well, I don't plan on killing Morgan Earp, I really feel like this is Kate's thing and she needs to make the decisions. But you know, Nanuet is right. Kate hasn't asked us to help her, maybe she doesn't want us to help her. And I thought she decided she was going to try getting over it." Ruby sighs, "But I can't stand to see her so angry and upset, just when she was moving on. I'll talk to Chumbley today and see what I can find out." 

Ruby glances around the room. "You know, we'd better get that," she says pointing to the puddle of blood, "Cleaned up before it sets in. And now I definitely need a bath and a clean outfit." She turns back to Jake. "Will you come with me to the bathhouse?"

Jake hadn't answered Ruby so she figured she was on her own. She got off his lap and made her way back up to their room. She took off her dress and examined it, the hole and bloodstains. It had taken her and Kate a considerable amount of time and magic to repair her leather pants from the last time she got shot. But then again, they were both a little better now with controlling their skills with magic. Ruby threw the dress and her underclothes in the corner and started getting dressed again. 

She stood in front of the mirror staring at the scabbed over bullet hole, the dried blood and she sighed. This was going to cause a bruise, probably worse than the last. She struggled with getting her corset on and she realized how tired she was. Staying up late, waking up early, getting shot? Who knew. She needed Mr. Gonzales tea. Instead of continuing to get dressed she laid on the bed and pushed her thoughts away. Maybe she wouldn't sleep but at least she would rest.

Ruby was talking to him but he didn't really hear her. He felt numb. He watched her get up and climb the stairs, favoring one leg. Jake sat there for a few minutes ignoring anybody else in the room. "I can't believe I shot her." The words come out of his mouth without expression. He gets up, kicks a chair over and walks out of the saloon. 

Mechanically, he goes to see Mitchell Berg. He makes small talk with him and then gives him $100. "Will you take that as a retainer? You predicted that one of these days I'll need your services. I hope you are wrong, but if I'm going to be a good customer I should listen to my lawyer. Have that cover Miss West too." Before he goes he asks Berg, "Do you know who owned the Palace before Adair won it in a card game?" 

He replies, "Spencer Jordan, a card shark from California. He moved on after that." 

After visiting with Berg, Jake goes to the El Parador barn and gets his horse. He rides him hard out of town to the area he normally does target practice. He ties off his horse, sets up a small target and quick draws several times. Miss. Miss. Miss. He notices that his hands are shaking. Jake leans his head back and looks at the sky for several long moments before he suddenly screams. He then stomps around abandoning his legendary cool, kicking stones and trees, cursing, and yelling. Panting, he finally stops. Leaning forward, his hands on his knees, his breathing slowly comes back to normal. 

Jake spends the next few minutes collecting bits of wood to use as targets. He arrays them around him on rocks, trees and cactus. Then he stands motionless in the middle with the flap of the duster tucked behind his holster. Without any outward sign his hand flashes past his holster, his gun comes away in a fluid motion, his left hand meets the right, the hammer is fanned while trigger is squeezed, BANG, and the stick splinters. Again. Again. Again. This goes on until through several reloads. He misses a few times, but not many. 

With one bullet left in the cylinder he stops and takes a silver dollar out of his pocket. He walks over to a mesquite tree and nestles it among the branches at eye level. He walks away from it steadily when without warning he spins. The duster flies open revealing his holster, the draw is a blur, hands meet gun, BANG, and a flicker of silver flees the tree to be lost in the desert. Silver Jake Cook looks out over that portion of desert for a while before he transfers the last of his bullets from the long barrel Colt to the fast draw Colt. 

By the time Ruby makes it downstairs she is starving. She enters the kitchen to get herself some lunch and sees Maria cooking. "You're going to have to show me again how to make the coffee," Ruby sighs. Maria thinks to herself "Again? I never showed you before!" She grabs a plate and heads out to the main room. She takes a seat alone at the bar. "Niles, did you ever have one of those days?" Ruby doesn't look up at him as he gives her a whiskey. "Thanks," she says throwing it back.

Jake’s ride back to town is more leisurely. After dropping off his horse he walks back to the Lucky Lady. He stands outside looking at the sign for a moment. "I wonder if she was lucky today." He walks in and sees Ruby. "Hi. I really am sorry."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ten, “The Bank Job”, Friday, March 10th, 1882, 9:15 A.M.*

Chester wakes up and readies himself for work at the bank. He has a quiet breakfast and goes over to the bank. "Hi, Mr. Condon. How are you?"  "Fine, thanks, Chester. How are you. I heard the grand opening of the Lucky Lady went well."  "It did. Everyone had fun, and Jake and Ruby were happy." Condon replies, "I hadn't pictured Jake as a saloon owner. But I had a feeling he wouldn't satisfied with being a bank guard. How about you?"   Chester says, "Haven't thought too much about it, to tell you the truth."  Condon replies, "Fair enough. It's almost opening time now."

At around 11:00 AM Danby Jones comes in to get the lunch orders. When he is over near Chester he whispers "Let Silver Dollar know that tonight's the night. You two meet me in the alleyway between the Indian Head Saloon and the Promise City Herald right after dark."  Chester replies, "Um. Sure, Danby. Why tonight?"  

Jones answers, "It's Friday, they won't discover we're gone until Monday. Gives us the longest amount of time for the getaway. That part of the plan was Silver Dollar's."  Chester answers, "OK. Where'd you plan on going? Silver, uh, Dollar hasn't told me much. Do you have a hideaway set up already?"  Jones replies, “Of course I do, I'm the brains of our trio. Look I gotta go, I'll see you later."

Chester opens his mouth, as if to speak, but closes it. He rubs his forehead and thinks to himself, “If it weren't for the people shooting at me, that guy would be the death of me. I'll have to tell Jake about this.”  A customer walks into the bank just then. "Morning, sir. Please check your weapon at the door. You'll get it back when you leave." The man hands over his pistol. "Thank you."

Morning came with it's bright sunlight streaming in through the windows. For the first time in weeks, Kate woke alone in her room and with a splitting headache. Ginnie must have been out and about already. Kate managed to get herself dressed and downstairs to the Cantina. Dorita came hurrying over a few moments later with a loaded plate, but Kate waved it away. "Just tea and toast for now Dorita, I'll eat more later, I promise." 

Dorita replies "You not more hungry than that? You sleep the morning away. It almost time for lunch!" Kate says, "My stomach is just a little bit delicate this morning. I don't want to make myself sick. If this goes alright I'll think about having some more. Did Ginnie pass through this morning?" "Sonoma take her to ranch. Bring back later," Dorita answered before going off to bring the tea and toast. 

Kate ate slowly, waiting to make sure that everything stayed where it belonged. Riding today would be stupid, she wasn't up to it yet. But it seemed a shame to waste the time that she had to herself. She lifted her eyes after a while and looked around the room, noticing Conrad Booth come in for his late breakfast. She smiled slightly and went back to her tea.

Conrad Booth walks over to Kate's table and asks "Would it be possible for me to join you this fine morning? Oh wait, I recognize that complexion, not so fine. Dorita, we need a glass of my 'wake up special' for Mrs. Kale." "Wake up special? Why do I get the feeling that's going to be worse than the headache I've got now?" He says, "Oh, it will be the worst thing you have ever tasted but it is a great cure for a hangover. Trust me, Dorita has served it up to me on more than one occasion." 

Dorita brings her a mug with a hot bubbly liquid inside that is the color and consistency of mud. Kate blew over the liquid a few times and took a swallow. "Ugh, that's foul. You drink this? On purpose?" Booth tells Kate, "No, I drink that to function. And you do too. Don't worry, I'll order us both up a fine meal to get that taste out of your mouth. She comments, You think I'll be able to eat after this? You have a high opinion of my stomach.” 

 He says, “Now I see that saloon you work at has a new name. I guess I'll get jealous to know that you are the Lucky Lady of that place, I wanted you to fill that role at my gaming table."  Kate smiles and replies, “And I'm sure you know the Lucky Lady in that saloon is Ruby. I don't think Jake told her before he unveiled the sign. They're very happy there, and I think they're both surprised about it," she said and laughed. "So there is no reason for you to be jealous."

Kate took another drink of the foul liquid. "I have to say, I wonder at your judgement. I don't seem to be a very lucky person."  He answers, "That's absurd Katherine, my luck improved the moment I laid eyes on you. No need to drink any more, that should suffice for someone of your size. Give it a few minutes and you head should be clear of your prior overindulgence."

"Oh thank heaven. Sometimes being small pays off," she said pushing the glass away. "That brew works two ways, makes you feel better and encourages you not to get in that condition again." Amazingly the brew did work and when the meal Conrad ordered arrived she was able to eat it.  "I hope we haven't pulled too many people away from your table over at the Long Branch. We're hoping to get most of them from the Palace. I'd hate to think our success came at your expense."

He laughs at that and says "The Long Branch is the oldest saloon in town. Kate Higgins knows what her customers like, and some of that can't be obtained over at your place. I heard that the Palace was none too pleased about you guys, but with Hoover as an owner that Adair won't cut off his nose to spite his face. Expect to be upstaged soon though. The story is that once the Tombstone paper was out yesterday with the full page ad for your place that Adair's boy Bob Scull physically pulled Parker Baxter out of the Gay Lady to get him started on an edition of his paper for today.”

She replies, "Poor Mr. Baxter. If not for Adair his paper would be out of business and the good people of Promise City would have nothing to line their birdcages with. Competition we can handle. It's outright sabotage that upsets us. The Palace crowd is different than our crowd anyway. Things should settle down in a few weeks.  Well, I have a little time to myself today and nothing planned. Any suggestions as to what to do with my time?"

Booth says, "I have no plans until evening. If you'd like, I could rent us a buggy from Drover's Livery and you could then show me this ranch you keep telling me all about." "I don't know, I...." Kate stopped for a moment. "Well, I could use some cheering up. I'm sure you've guessed I did not have a good night last night. Why not? If you're interested in seeing horses and cattle I'll be glad to show them to you. Perhaps you can help me choose a spot for a house."  She then thinks to herself, “And it will keep me from thinking about Morgan Earp. I have to let that go...there's too much at risk now to be foolish, and I promised.”

He exclaims, "A house? You'd be moving out of the El Parador? I'm sorry to hear that. Well if you're moving away then I would definitely want to find out where you live. I've enjoyed your companionship and would hate for that to end."   

She answers, "It's really not far. And it will be some time before I have the money I'd need to build there. I'd like to stay in the El Parador, but especially with Ginnie it's getting a little cramped in my room. I'd like to have something a little more than just a bedroom for myself. I'd still be here everyday, you know that." He says that he is happy to hear that. Following the meal he says that he will go make arrangements for the buggy and that he'll pick her up out front in a half-hour.

Kate went back up to her room to get her hat and jacket. It was March and fairly warm now, but she might want it. She picked up her dress from last night, still on the floor. She cast a Prestidigitation to clean it up, then folded it carefully into her trunk. As she stood back up she saw Tom's picture in it's frame on the nightstand. 

"I made a fool of myself last night my dear, but I said something that maybe I should have said sooner." She sat on the bed and folded her hands in her lap. "I am so angry with you! You know that I've never objected to you having a drink, or to playing cards. But what were you doing getting drunk with people like Frank Leslie and Johnny Ringo? And then to leave alone and go down an alley? I know you know better. After everything we went through to keep you here, to be so careless!" 

She was silent for a moment. "I don't know if you can hear me or not. I like to think you can. No matter how angry I am you know I love you and that's not going to change. No matter what else happens in my life, I could never love anyone the same way I love you." She gently touched the picture and laughed. "And I could never be angry at someone the same way either." 

A deep sigh came up from her throat as she stood and put on her hat. "Now, I'm going to go for a nice drive and show off the ranch. I think you'd be proud of it." With that she quietly shut the door and went downstairs.

Meanwhile, across town, Luc's eyes cracked open around noon. Disorientation took him as he was unsure of where he was. The light streamed through the spaces in the boards of the stable. Wanderer nudged Luc's arm trying to rouse his owner. "I'm up already," Luc said laughing," Ya ain't got to get so pushy."   Luc stood up and stretched. He hadn't had a good sleep like that in months. Luc took out his pocket watch and looked at it and saw the time was four past noon. 

"Haven't slept this long since that drinking binge back in Virginia." He hadn't felt this good after sleep in a long time. Luc patted the horse’s side and walked out of the barn pulling his hat on as he hit the sunlight. "Missed breakfast," he thought as he walked down the street. His stomach rumbled a reply as if saying " No kidding! You gonna feed me or what?!" Luc decided to go back to the Lucky Lady, as it was the only place he knew in town. 

Luc looked around seeing many new faces and what seemed to be a thriving town. Luc hadn't seen a town this prosperous in a long time. Luc walked up to the doors of the Lucky Lady and it hit him. When the Hell would he learn to leave his guns on his saddle. Luc sighed and shook his head as saying " Oh well." He then proceeded to head over to the saloon and get a bite to eat. 

Back at the bank, Frank Condon comes in to see his brother. The two of them head back to the vault to chat in private. Frank then leaves and Morgan stays behind.  Chester thinks, “I wonder what that was about. Well, they don't pay me to be curious. If it were important, they'd tell me.” 

A short while later Danby Jones returns with the lunches from the kitchen of the Double Eagle Boarding house. Morgan is happy to take the steak sandwich that had been ordered for Frank.  When Danby gets near Chester he whispers "Has Silver Dollar been in yet today? Do you expect him?" Chester whispers back, "No, he hasn't. I don't think he'll be here today." Danby answers "No problem, I'll stop by that saloon he hangs out with. Have to get him the spare set of keys to swap over."

Over at the Lucky Lady, Postmaster Eddie Palmer stops in to the Lucky Lady with a small shipping crate for a J. A. Cooke before sitting down to dinner.  Jake had just apologized to Ruby.  She waves to Niles to bring Jake a drink. She doesn't look up from her lunch, "I know you are sorry. And I know you didn't do it on purpose. But Jake," she finally looks up at him and looks right into his eyes, "I don't like it when you don't talk me, when you ignore me." She looks away from Jake's gaze and pushes her plate away.

"I didn't mean to ignore you. I just..., sort of..., you know..." Jake looks down. "Of course you don't know, how could you?" He leans with his back to the bar, his face looking away from hers. He is close enough to her that their arms are touching. "I was inadequate, felt inadequate. I've never shot someone I cared about. There is no time for thinking doing what I do, when it's time to draw instincts take over. Thinking is too slow. There is no room for doubt." He glances over at her. "I just needed to shake that feeling, I'll be alright. If you are."

"Inadequate? You saved me from getting bit by a snake. That could have been much worse than your shot." Ruby is quiet, Jake can tell she is thinking. She whispers, "I've had much worse things happen to me in my life. I just don't want you running away from me. I thought we were past that." Ruby looks back up at Jake, "Please don't do that to me." "I wasn't running away." Jake locks eyes with her. "I just needed some time to get my head back together. I'll quit whining, it was you that got shot."

"Is your head back together then?" Ruby pauses. "So what? I got shot. I'm still here. Let's not fight, ok? It's done with. I'm going to take a bath." She smiles, "Do you want to join me?" He sighs. "I told you I was fine now. A bath is probably a good idea."

Jake notices Danby Jones enter the Lucky Lady and try to get his attention. Jake walks over. "Hi Jones. Trying a different place for lunch today?" Jones says, "Hi Silver Dollar, nice place you have here," as he extends his right hand to Jake for a handshake. Jake extends his hand cautiously, this is not like Jones he thinks. "Thanks. I think we are doing pretty well for ourselves." The hands clasp and Jake can feel a key ring with five keys cupped into Jones's palm. Jones gives him a nod.

Jake puts on a confused face. His hand comes away from the clasp with the keys. He holds his hand palm up with the keys on them between him and Jones. "What's this for?" Jones whispers over "The plan Silver, the plan! Morgan's at the bank now. You need to switch that set with Frank's. Martin is all ready too for this. We roll tonight after it gets dark." Jake closes his fingers around the keys and lowers his arm. "What in Hades are you babbling about. There is NO PLAN! Why do you keep following me around spouting nonsense?"

Jones takes a quick glance around, noting the other dozen or so people in the place. "Ah, I get it," he says softly. He then turns and exits, leaving Jake standing there with the key ring.  Nanuet says, "Something wrong Mr. Jake? You don't seem like yourself today?" Jake was just staring out the door after Jones when Nanuet comes over and speaks to him. Ruby came over right after Nanuet. 

"That Scarface is either the most clever or the most stupid person I have ever met," Jake says as he holds his fingers closed tightly around the keys and brings his fist up to his lips to think. "I'm pretty sure it's the stupid one. Besides shooting my girl friend on an errand to get the Earps mad enough to kill us, and Scarface Jones trying to get me to rob a bank I think that the day has gone remarkably well so far." Jake puts his finger through the key ring and twirls them around his finger. "Of course it is still early." 

"Scarface thinks I'm going to do a switch with Condon and get him the keys he needs to get in the bank. No amount of telling that man I'm not interested seems to slow him down." He stops spinning the keys and holds them tight again. "I'd pull a scam and have him caught, but I'm afraid it will backfire. I need to get these keys back in Condon's possession just in case something goes wrong. I don't need evidence on me."

"Excuse me," says a male wood elf who had been dining alone at one of the tables in the center of the room, as he approaches the swinging exit doors that Jake, Ruby and Nanuet are currently blocking. "Whoops, sorry," Ruby says, pulling Jake and Nanuet out of the way. "Did you enjoy your lunch?" She takes a good look at the man as he walks by. He replies "Yes, thank you. It is good to find places where those of my race are welcome."

Ruby thinks better of starting a whole conversation with the man. "Well, you are welcome here and glad you enjoyed your lunch. Come back again soon, or if you'd really like an enjoyable experience come back tonight and hear me sing." She gives him a warm smile and watches him walk away. 

She turns back to face Jake and Nanuet. "This might not be the best place to discuss Jones. Let's go upstairs to our room." They make their way upstairs and head to the smaller section. Ruby plops down on the couch with a winch, forgetting about her tender thigh. "So, how do you propose we get Mr. Condon back his keys? I don't understand why you don't just tell them. If it comes out that you knew about this and weren't honest they will suspect you."

"If you two weren't standing there to talk to, I'd have walked right over to the bank." Jake looks back from one to the other. "I have talked to them about him this morning, but more in general terms. I also told Chester to watch him and do something, but he hasn't either. At least not that I know." Jake paces a couple of times. "I think I should just go there now, see what is said, leave the keys and then we can talk about it."  Ruby asks, "You want company or are you going alone?" "I'd accept company." Jake starts twirling the keys again. "There is a risk to you two being with me if something goes awry." Jake shrugs. "That's nothing new."

Ruby stops herself from saying "No kidding". Jake can tell Ruby was going to speak and he says, "What?" She shakes her head. "Bad joke. You know I'm coming with you. I like risks." She smiles at him. "The risks have been worth it."  Nanuet comments, "I wouldn't go if there wasn't a risk involved."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eleven, “Kate’s Date”, Friday, March 10th, 1882, 11:45 A.M.*

Kate sees that Conrad Booth has rented the fanciest rig that Drover's Livery owns. It is painted an off-white color with a white fringe curtain over the back and sides. Two fine animals are hooked up to it and Conrad gets down to help her up and into the seat. As she gets in she notices a small picnic basket tucked into the back corner of the floor with what looks to be breadsticks, cheese and a bottle of wine.   

"What's this all about?" Kate asked with a laugh. "It's a bit fancy for an afternoon ride isn't it? And a short ride at that." She got herself settled on the seat and smiled. "It's a nice day for a picnic though." He replies "You did not eat very much at lunch time and I thought that you might get hungry for a snack."  She responds, "I'm not exactly notorious for eating much." 

As Conrad picked up the reins Kate described the best way to get out to the active area of the ranch. "Sonoma, Ginnie, and Flint should all be out there. We can look around a bit, and maybe drive some. It seems a shame to only go a mile or so when you went to all this trouble." Conrad replies, "Well, maybe we could take a longer ride afterwards. I know some very scenic places in the area." "I wouldn't have suspected you of knowing the country well. I would have thought you preferred cities." 

Katherine enjoyed the short ride out to the ranch, talking of nothing in particular and watching the scenery. She enjoyed riding Meribel out, but it was nice to just ride again. Before long they approached the adobe buildings. "Sonoma did most of the work to get the buildings up. I helped as I could, but my knowledge of such things is lacking." Sonoma smiles with pride as she shows the buildings to Mr. Booth. Kate notes that she is very comfortable with this man from all of his meals at the El Parador. She shows him the four existing structures. 

She explains that the first two are for storage, one being a root cellar and pantry for the humans that also has the spring planting seed. The other is a storeroom for feed the animals. She explains "The grasslands give them much of what they need to graze, but to maximize both size and fertility it helps to flush their system with some other grains and nutrients as well." 

She points to a pile of larger thicker trees that Flint has cut, stripped and hauled to the site and says "Those are being shaped by Flint into the beams for the barn. There is a shortage of lumber in town at the moment so we will need to wait a while until we can get to the barn boards. We'll start to put up the frame soon regardless. Once the barn is up we can use the animal feed storehouse for other purposes." 

Next she shows them her house, which she has started to decorate with a combination of wood elvan and high elvan decor. The last building is an empty two-room structure with more walls being added onto the side. She says, "This will be Kate's. It had originally been designed for just her, but that was before Ginnie came into the picture. We're now making it bigger so that both can live here." Booth just nods and does not comment further.

Kate exclaims, "Sonoma, you've worked wonders here, I'm still amazed. And the house is more than I had hoped for so soon. I think Ginnie and I will be happy here. I'll have to get a stove, and I suppose I'll have to learn to cook. I don't think we can live on tea. I wonder if I could get a piano out here. Of course, I'd have to get a piano first." 

Kate looked over at Conrad. She was going to ask what he thought of her little house, but changed her mind. "Perhaps you'd like to see the horses?"  He answers, "Yes indeed. I've known how to ride for the last decade but I've never owned my own horse, and actually don't know that much about them.

Kate gently took his arm and led him toward the area where the horses were corralled. She kept her voice cheerful. "We could have ridden out today then. I can't imagine living without a horse, but I suppose you don't have much need for one. Tom taught me so much. I already knew how to ride when we met, but he taught me how to train horses." 

They arrived at the corral where the wild mustangs are housed. "Of course, he never taught me how to train wild horses, so this is new territory for me. You can always come here to ride, if you like. Training horses is the only skill I have that will support me here. And I like to think Tom and I would have built a place like this," she said with a soft smile.  Booth replies, "I'm sure that he would be proud of what you are accomplishing here."

She says, "I hope so," she said and let the subject drop. Instead she began telling him about the Apache and how they had brought the stock to them. "Nanuet is their ambassador you know, and I am, sort of his assistant. I doubt anyone else would have taken this bit of land, but we are on friendly terms with the Apache in the mountains." 

Kate then took him to the already trained horses and began to explain some of the simpler parts of knowing a good horse, hoping to bring his cheerful mood back. After a while she says, "You know, I'm getting hungry. You must have the gift of prophecy, predicting that," she teased. "Why don't we go find a good spot for a snack?"  He is agreeable to that. He suggests "Why don't we ride a mile or so to the east over near the Cochise Head rock formation. I know of a steam that runs down from that to a grove of shade trees. Should be a nice place for a picnic."

Kate agreed and they walked back to the fancy rig Conrad had rented. "Hopefully no one's cut the trees for lumber," Kate said as he helped her in. They rode out toward the formation, and Kate kept her eyes open, knowing this would be near the border with the Apache. Booth brings the rig to a location near the rock formation. He points out to her how the mountain gets its name, as it looks like a side view of the Indian chief's head. 
http://www.davis-family.org/Sites/Sites-Pages/Image23.html 

He ties up the horses where they can drink from the stream and gets a cotton red-checked pattern blanket out of the back along with the picnic basket. Kate helped spread the blanket, then sat down and watched the water bubble over the rocks as the stream wound through the trees. "It's lovely here," she said after a time. "So peaceful. In Massachusetts the ground will still be covered with snow and everyone will be inside curled up by their fires." 

She listened as Conrad laid out the food and opened the wine. "Thank you for this," she said before turning to look at him. "I know you don't understand everything about, how do I say it, what I've been going through in the last few months. But you've been a friend to me anyway, without pushing to know more. And you've given me someone to spend time with for no reason other than the pleasure of one another’s company. You've helped me more than you know," she finished, turning back to watch the water again.

Booth replies to Kate "I too have appreciated your company these past months as well. Katherine, you are a special person. You do not realize the transformational effect that you have upon others but I have seen it and experienced it first hand. Everyone whose life you have come into contact with comes away better from it. 

I have tried not to pry into your past. The last thing I wish is to bring you pain. I get the impression that this was not how you were brought up, this ranching and house building." The twenty-eight year old handsome young man pauses and it appears that he is carefully trying to decide his next words. He says, "Katherine, the subtle things about you, your mannerisms, your speech patterns, speak of a level of refinement, your upbringing was clearly....better than this. 

Now please do not get the wrong impression about me. I will not deny that I am a fortune hunter, but the fortune that I seek I plan to fully earn myself, not gain from any woman who I might be attached to. However, I am naturally curious about your upbringing and background. You spoke before of your parents having brought you to the theater in New York but I know no more than that about you."

Katherine turned back from the water and looked at him, surprised. "You really don't know any more than that? That first day when I asked you about Irby Cole, you seemed to know so much already. And you always know what's going on around town, I thought you would know about me already."   He replies, "I know what I hear and what I observe.   But I have not asked anyone about your background because it would not have been appropriate.  From the conversation I had with Mr. Cook it appears that your friends are all very protective of your privacy, so I have respected that." 

She says, "Yes, they are protective. But it's protective for you as well. There are things that it might be dangerous for you to know," she said, her mind flashing back to Morgan Earp. "You had a talk with Jake, about me?" Booth replies, "More of a case of him having a talk with me. Sounded more like a father than a friend, it was along the lines of 'what are your intentions'. Don't be angry at him, I would have probably done the same if the situation were reversed."  Kate suddenly laughed. "That's so like him. He tries to play this part of the roguish gambler, but there's more good in him than he likes to admit." 

In answer to his request she says, "I wouldn't say that my upbringing was better than this, just different. I have freedoms here I never dreamed of in Boston. But yes, I was raised very differently than this." Katherine then began to sketch in her life in Boston. How growing up her family's home had often been full of important people, her family being firm abolitionists. The days while her father was gone in the war between the states and the loss of his arm, and how her mother had stopped taking them to church while he was gone. She laughed while explaining that her brother Phillip's first words were in French because it's what they spoke while her father was gone. 

She told him about the happy years after her father came home, and then her two years at finishing school. Her debut ball and the years spent in the whirl of social life where all the girls were looking to find a husband. And then how she met Tom in the stables. She was able to speak about him and remember how happy they were. The only time tears threatened was when she spoke of the times he was so ill he didn't know her. 

"But he finally recovered, but everything was gone and he wouldn't stay well in Massachusetts. So he came here to set up a place for us, and sent for me in October. You can imagine how shocked I was when I got off the train and was told he had died." She looked back out over the water. "I spent three months drinking myself into oblivion in Tombstone before I realized I couldn't stay there. And I couldn't face going back to Boston, so I came here."

He reaches across and places his hand on her arm. "I am sorry that I asked. I have upset you. The last thing that I wish is to cause you pain. But if it any consolation, I am glad that you have come here." "Don't be sorry, Conrad," she said gently. "Talking helps." 

He releases her arm and then makes a poor attempt at changing the subject, telling her about some of the plants and trees that they can see from where they are sitting. She let Conrad change the subject then, listening with interest to what he told her about the landscape. If she was going to live and work here she should know these things.

Kate is surprised by his knowledge as he describes for her the subtle differences between the trees that they can see. Most are the Arizona pine. He says that is the most common, but pointing over to Cochise Head explains that the green at the higher elevations are Ponderosa Pine and Conifer trees and how to tell them apart and that peaks further east also have spruce tree and how those are unique. He then points out the oak trees and explains to her the differences between the Emery Oak, Mexican Blue Oak and Arizona Oak, all of which are growing within their field of vision. 

He says that on the way back he will also point out to her the big-tooth maple and alder trees that grow in the lower canyons.  He then identifies for her several types of flowers, the Yucca plant, Indian Paintbrush and Gaillardia being the ones growing in the most immediate area. The basket was nearly empty now, except for the wine, which Kate had gone light on, conscious of the condition in which she'd awoken that morning. 

She picked up the basket and wandered around the clearing, picking a few of the flowers that Conrad had just identified for her. She chose them carefully, one from here, one from there, so as not to leave any spot lacking for beauty.  She took two of the flowers and stripped the leaves from the stem. One she tucked behind her ear, and the other she slipped into Conrad's buttonhole. "There. You're such a dandy, you weren't complete without a flower," she teased. Kate looked around the spot and sighed. "I suppose, we should be heading back."

"Yes, I suppose we should," he states. He begins to fold up the blanket, the stops and looks up to her. He clearly wants to say something but hesitates. She prompts him and is surprised by his question of "You spoke of your father, is he still alive?"  She answers, "Yes, I've been fortunate. He and my mother are both well. I got a letter not long ago. Why do you ask?"

He hesitates and while still standing eight feet away from her and making no attempt to get any closer says "Katherine. You appear to think that I am a fop and a dandy, disinterested in females, because I have knowledge of plants. That is hardly the case at all. In December I would have not been able to tell you the difference between a pine and a maple tree. I only acquired that knowledge recently so that I could be of help to you. My knowledge of magic is limited, but I do know that components are needed for spells and that many of those components are found in the flora and fauna of the area where wizards reside." 

After a pause he continues "Katherine, I must be totally honest with you. While I greatly appreciate our friendship I had hoped that at some point in the future, after an appropriate period of mourning had passed, our relationship might be more than that. But based upon what you told me today I have to accept the fact that our relationship will never be more than it is now. You have such great love and respect for your parents, and your father being an abolitionist and wounded Union Army veteran I have no doubt that he would never accept you having a relationship with the nephew of the man who murdered President Lincoln."

"Conrad, I.... Do you remember what I said the day you told me why you were no longer allowed in the Comique? It's wrong to punish you for the crimes of another who just happens to be related to you, and whom you've never met. My father raised the woman who feels that way, where do you think I learned it?  My parents had high hopes for me when it came to marriage. When I fell in love with Tom they were disappointed. At first. Socially his family was newly wealthy, and not as high in social circles as we were. And he was Irish." 

She paused and looked Conrad in the eye. "And it didn't make a bit of difference once they saw how happy he made me. As for calling you a dandy," she said as she stepped up to him and straightened his lapel, "I was only teasing you. You're always so well dressed you stand out among all the cowboys and miners here. I never thought you had no interest in women." She blushed a little and stepped back. "I'm not blind.  You know I'm not.....ah, ready. And it may be some time yet before I am. I appreciate everything you've done learning all this, keeping my secrets, and respecting my mourning. I want to continue spending time with you, and maybe someday, well..... that will be then."

He appears to be at a loss for words and merely nods. He folds up the blanket and gathers up any of there other belongs, placing them back inside the carriage. He does extend his hand to help her up into the carriage but aside from that refrains from any other physical contact. On the ride west out of the mountains he continues to point out various other tress and flowers that he has learned of. He asks "Should we go back to your ranch or directly back to town?"

"The ranch please. I want to see if Ginnie wants to go back into town now. I think she's tired of lessons, so she may want to stay out here with Sonoma, which will be up to her. But I do have my own lessons to get to, and then work tonight." Katherine and Conrad arrived back at the ranch and he again offered his hand to help her down. She held onto it a moment longer than strictly necessary as she reached the ground. "I'll go find Ginnie and see if she's ready." 

She found Ginnie with the horses and called her over. "Mr. Booth and I headed back now. Did you want to ride in with us or stay with Sonoma?" Ginnie considered for a moment and decided to stay out on the ranch with Sonoma. "Alright dear, I'll see you later then," Kate said, and resisted the urge to hug the girl. She still didn't seem comfortable with that sort of thing. "Have a good time." 

She walked back out to the rig and let Conrad help her in. "It's just us on the ride home," she said with a smile. As Conrad shook the reins and got the team started Kate asked, "Who's been teaching you about the local plantlife?" He replies "An old wood elvan woman named Mother Jaminez. She knows more about the plants of this region than anybody, been living here for centuries. I tell you Katherine, one advantage to our spending considerable time at the El Parador is that we are among the few humans in town who the long-established wood elves have accepted onto their land. The key is to just treat people as people regardless of race. Not that I have to tell you that, seems your father already did a good job with that lesson."

"He did, but I didn't learn what that really meant until I came here. Nanuet was on the stage when I came from Tombstone, and I was afraid of him. And angry with myself for being afraid. He's the sweetest man, of course, but I let my fears rule me for a while on that ride. I'm still ashamed of myself.   But I'm so thankful I got over those fears. I don't know what I would have done without the El Parador and everyone in it. I needed family and they took me in without a second thought. As did you, in your own way," she said lightly touching his arm.   "I have been transformed as much I have transformed anyone else," she said lightly as she laid her hand back in her lap.

Conrad chuckles, "You were afraid of him? And now you own a ranch together! What a wonderful world this is that we live in."  The carriage arrives back in town just before 3:30 PM. Conrad brings her to the front door of the El Parador and helps her down. "Thank you for a wonderful picnic" he says. Before he lets go of her hand he gives her a kiss on it and then releases it. 

"Thank you for brightening my day. I... Well, I'll see you at dinnertime. And if not then, tomorrow I'm sure." She plucked the flower she'd worn in her hair out and dropped it on the seat as she picked up the small bouquet she'd picked. "To bring you some luck," she smiled before she turned and went into the Cantina.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twelve, “Trouble at the Bank”, Friday, March 10th, 1882, 1:15 P.M.*

Ruby, Jake and Nanuet make their way over to the bank. Ruby comments, "I should probably check on Kate at some point too. I hope she isn't sitting around plotting again..."  They get to bank and head inside.  There are currently no other customers. Frank Condon is sitting at the desk and both tellers are behind the teller's windows. Jake notes that Frank is wearing his sidearm, which he usually keeps inside his desk drawer except for times when he suspects possible trouble. 

Ruby walks up to Chester, "Hi Chet, how's it going today?" he answers, "Just fine Ruby," with a smile.   Condon looks up towards Jake and asks "Here to make a deposit?" "Yes, though an usual one." Jake places the keys on the desk next to him. "Can I sit? Or should we talk somewhere private?" "Private? Then why'd you bring them with you?" Frank states, gesturing to Ruby and Nanuet. “Time to do your stuff” Silver Jake Cook he thinks to himself.  He says to Condon, "They came because they are my friends and I'm a little rattled. Since you have no customers right now, I guess we are private enough." 

Jake lowers his voice and sits. "A man gave me these, told me that I'm supposed to switch these for a set that you have.  I told him I don't know what he's talking about, he makes some vague innuendo and goes away and leaves me with these." Jake takes a deep breath and rubs his throat before continuing.  "Now, I'm not a man of deep thoughts but I suddenly realize this man thinks I'm going to help him do something illegal.  Something I'm certainly not going to do. And worse, I'm carrying keys and look guilty!" 

Jake exhales deeply. "Well, I'm not carrying keys any longer. When we talked this morning I told you that man's name. You must be getting pretty nervous right about now, and suspicious too. The last thing I want is for folks thinking I'm associating with someone planning what he is planning." Jake looks him right in the eyes. "Frank Condon, if I'm making you nervous and you want me to, I'll walk right out of here and leave you to deal with this and not say another word. Instead if you trust me and want some help setting up that weasel, then tell me that." He wipes some nonexistent sweat from his brow with the sleeve of his shirt. "Tell me something though, I'm mighty uncomfortable sitting here after what I just told you."

Frank again gestures to Nanuet and Ruby and says "So, how are they involved in any of this?" "They are not. They were just in the saloon when Jones came in a little while ago. They came over to me after Jones left because my mouth was hanging open. I trust them, they've both saved my skin several times." Jake looks back at them and then back to Condon. "Look, if we are making you nervous we'll leave. You can come see me later if you want." Frank says, "No, stick around. My brother will be coming by soon and I'm sure he'd like to hear what you have to say too." 

Ruby glances at Jake sitting and talking with Condon. Nanuet starts to walk over to them but Ruby grabs his arm. "Better we stay here and keep Chester company." She looks Nanuet in the eyes and he stops walking. They continue to chat with Chester, but Ruby keeps her eyes on Jake.

A customer comes in. Jake, Ruby and Nanuet all recognize him as the same wood elf who had dined at the Lucky Lady and had left there a half-hour earlier. He heads up to the teller's window and fishes out some crumpled bills and a few coins from his picket and talks to new Head Teller Bruce Maxwell about opening an account.

Ruby walks up to the wood elf. "Well, isn't this a coincidence. If I was the paranoid type I would think you were following us,"  He replies, "Following you? I departed from the saloon first. Maybe it is you who are following me."   Ruby laughs. "So, what's your name? Mine's Ruby," she says extending her hand. "Eduardo, Eduardo Rodriguez" He extends his hand in greeting. She notices that while the handshake is firm the hand itself is free of any calluses, bruises or scratches.

Nanuet sighs and says to no one in particular in a low and quiet voice "Hi my name is Ruby, I love talking to strangers and trying to find more trouble than I am already involved in. What other information would you like about me and my companions? Oh, you still don't want to talk to me, that's OK, I will keep talking to you every time I see you around town."  He continues until he feels Ruby's eyes boring a hole into him. He meekly smiles and says "Never mind."

Chester unsuccessfully tries to stifle a laugh. Ruby's look helps him. "Good afternoon. What brings you three to the bank today? Are you carrying any weapons? I'll need to put them in the box here, if you're staying. You now, after the excitement in January, we're being more careful. 

She continues,"Ah, you found out my secret, Mr. Rodriquez. I like to follow all my customers around." She glances at Jake who is still chatting with Condon. "Well, I'll let you get back to your business then.”   He answers, "There is no hurry. The teller says that I need to speak to the bank manager, who is currently busy with your friend."  She says, “I hope we'll be seeing you at the Lucky Lady again soon?"   He replies, "Yes, it was a fine meal. I am told that they have fine entertainment as well."

"You're looking at the entertainment. I sing and sometimes dance. We have poker games too, if that interests you. I'm certainly glad to hear that you enjoyed your meal. You new in town? Here on business?" Ruby pauses, and looks at Nanuet, whose earlier remarks had not escaped her, "Since there is no hurry..." She then thought to herself, “What was taking Jake so long?”

Jake tries to judge Frank Condon's state of mind, whether or not he trusts Jake, and whether or not he is nervously stalling Jake and his friends. "Do you want us to wait outside? I feel funny just hanging around the bank like this, I don't want to concern your customers." Condon replies loud enough for Ruby and Nanuet to hear "Your friends are free to leave. I'd like for you to stick around until my brother arrives.”  Chester hears that and thinks “What's that about? Is he worried about Jake?"

Jake watches the wood elf out of the corner of his eye, looking for anything unusual including weapons, whether hidden or not. " Jake does sense that Frank is nervous.  The wood elf is just waiting patiently by the counter. His attention appears to be focused on Ruby at the moment. The man has a buttoned up waist-length jacket and western-style tie over a cotton shirt. The clothing fits rather tightly so there is no place for any type of firearm other than perhaps a derringer. He does, however, have high wide-brimmed cowboy boots so could conceivably have a weapon concealed in one or both of them.

Chester approaches the wood elf and says, "Excuse me sir. Do you have any weapons. If so, you must check them at the door. You'll get them back when your business is done." He says "Do I look like I'm carrying a weapon? I have not guns. I know how these towns work, one of my race could get shot just for carrying a firearm."  Chester answers, "Well, no. But I have to ask everyone. My mistake, sir." 

Jake gets up and goes over to Nanuet. "Condon is nervous with all us standing here, I'm not sure he trusts me. I think he'd like you and Ruby to go. I don't really want you to, but it would make him less nervous. Maybe you guys could leave and keep an eye on the bank for a bit." Jake stops and scratches his neck. "Why does this seem familiar. You two outside and me inside." He laughs nervously.  Nanuet replies, "OK, we will wait outside and not too far away.  C'mon Miss Ruby, let's go."

"Huh?" Ruby looks away from Eduardo. She surprised herself, having not seen Jake approach. "I'm not going anywhere..." Ruby looks nervous at the prospect of leaving Jake in the bank alone.” Nanuet walks towards Ruby and reaches for her arm slowly and gently, trying to guide her towards the exit. "Mr. Jake needs us to do an errand for him. It can't wait, we need to do it now, please."

"Oh, then why wouldn't he tell me?" Ruby started to worry about this Jake not talking to her thing... She let Nanuet pull her out of the bank but looked back at Jake to try to catch his expression. Jake smiles and nods when Ruby looks at him.  She thinks to herself, “Why wouldn't Jake want us in there after bringing us along? Something just seemed wrong about this whole situation.  

"Sorry, you know I am not good with words" Nanuet says leading Ruby out of the bank. Once they are out of earshot of the people inside he continues. "Jake said that we were making the bank owner nervous. He wants us to wait nearby."  They turn east on South Street. They walk no more than five feet away from the door when they see Warren Earp standing in the alleyway just off of the Street. Ruby pulls her arm away from Nanuet and heads over to Warren. "Good day, Mr. Earp. Out for a stroll?" "Ma'am" is all he says in response to Nanuet and Ruby and continues to watch them.

Something didn't sit right with Ruby. Nanuet is obviously flustered by the appearance of Warren Earp. He tries to keep his cool and lead Ruby away from him, but she obviously has other ideas as she turned on her heel, hair flying, and walks back into the bank.. He stands now in the middle of the street waiting to see what happens next. Warren Earp steps forward and tells Nanuet "I would suggest that you go away now for your own good." 

As Ruby walked past Chester, "It's ok, I just forgot something." She walks up to Jake, who is again sitting at Condon's desk, "Come on, let's go." She puts her hand gently on his arm and squeezes. When Jake looks up at Ruby she starts adjusting the neck of her dress. Jake turns to Frank Condon, "I can't stay longer right now. We can arrange for Morgan and you to talk with me later."

Warren has followed Ruby into the bank and then turns and throws the deadbolt lock on the door behind him.  Jake gets up, tips his hat and starts to follow Ruby out of the bank until he sees Warren lock the door. Chester turns as Earp enters. "Afternoon, Marshall. What's going on? Is Deadeye back in the area or something?" "Something like that" Earp tells Chester. Frank tells Warren "Put up the 'closed' sign, we're done for the day. Warren slides a metal lever to the right on the door, sliding the plate on the other side from covering the word 'open' to 'closed'.

Nanuet steps towards the door as he hears the deadbolt lock but he realizes he is too late. He heads around the side of the bank to see if he can see in through a window or if there is another entrance.  He soon finds that there isn’t, and can’t see anything though the small wire reinforced frosted glass window on the door.   He then sees the sign on the door change. Nanuet realizes that there is no other way in or out and the only window is the tiny one by the door. He waits near the front of the bank, trying to come up with an idea.

With Jake in tow Ruby heads for the door. Warren has already bolted it. "Is there a problem?" Ruby asks defiantly. "Can't say yet. We'll find out soon enough," is Warren's reply.  Ruby exclaims, "What does that mean? You can't keep us here against our will, we didn't do anything!" He replies, "Actually, this badge says that I can." He gestures to Frank Condon and says "His brother and my brother will be along soon enough and then we'll all find out what this is about."

"This is turning into a really BAD day!" Ruby crosses her arms and leans up against the teller window. "Relax Ruby," Jake says, "we'll just wait for the others and see what they have to say. Frank, this is twice now I've taken on a significant personal risk to help safe guard your bank. I understand you need to be cautious, but let's not go overboard. I own property, have money in both banks and am a part owner in a silver mine. The last thing on my mind is doing anything to mess that up. I was trying to be a good citizen and friend." Jake sits back down. "Looks like you see it differently."

Condon answers, "Mr. Cook. Last summer the James gang tormented and terrorized two of my employees and stole more than $ 10,000 from myself and my brother. Not two months ago Deadeye Douglas and his gang were in here threatening all of our lives and causing my Head Teller to have a nervous breakdown and quit. Today you tell me that a trusted employee, one who I have known for far longer than I've known you, is planning to steal from me. I believe I have ample justification to be cautious in this situation." "Heh," says Jake his eyes narrowing, "I met Deadeye Douglas that day too. He left me a couple of presents." Jake shakes his head.  Ruby exclaims, "Can we not talk about that day, please?"

Outside, Nanuet paces back and forth outside, thinking if any of his prayers could help. Standing out here is probably not the best idea. These two will be the end of me I am sure of it. Nanuet walks away trying to find a spot where he can observe the front of the bank without standing immediately in front of it.  He heads next door to the Indian Head saloon and finds a comfortable spot to stand and be out of the way. Another ten minutes pass until Nanuet sees Morgan Condon and Wyatt Earp heading down from Main Street along Front Street, coming up to the back of the bank.

Nanuet notices the two of them and thinks if there is anything he can do. As they approach the bank he steps out and says "Mr. Condon, is the bank closed? Any idea what is going on in there? I was going to do some business but she's locked up tight. I can't read the sign but door is not opening." Morgan sees the sign on the door and says "Looks like they closed early today." Nanuet notes that Morgan Condon is wearing a sidearm and Wyatt Earp has two revolvers on his belt and a shotgun slung over his back. Wyatt says, "Best that you just move along Indian. This does not concern you."

They reach the front door. Wyatt knocks and says "Warren?" Those inside hear this.  Ruby says, "Is this going to take long? I can't keep standing here, I need to sit down." She tries not to look at Jake as she says this. "I hope we can get this over now. Answer all your questions." Jake says flatly. Wyatt unstraps the shotgun from his back as Warren walks back to the door, turns the deadbolt and opens the door. Ruby walks over to the desk and sits in the chair. The wood elf follows Ruby. 

Over at the door Warren lets Wyatt Earp and Morgan Condon inside. He then shuts and relocks the door.  Wyatt walks into the room, raises the shotgun towards Chester and says "Okay Martin. Unfasten your gunbelt nice and slow and hand it to Frank." Chester does as instructed, handing this gunbelt over to Frank Condon. Frank puts it inside his desk drawer and then locks the drawer. 

Wyatt then gestures to Ruby and says "And not one move from you Missy. Watch her Eddie." "Oh, Eddie, and I thought you liked our cooking." Ruby rolls her eyes but doesn't attempt to make any threatening moves. Eduardo does not answer her.  Morgan shakes his head and looks at both Chester and Jake, saying "I'm very disappointed in both of you." Wyatt says, "Enough of that. Martin, Cook, either of you care to make a confession?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirteen, “Arrested”, Friday, March 10th, 1882, 2:00 P.M.*

"Confession? You must be joking." Jake looks at Wyatt. "I'll confess to being naive in trusting that I could tell the Condon's the truth in this matter.  I should have thrown those keys in the street and left you to find out on your own how much you can trust Scarface Jones." 

Jake just shakes his head. "I'm no bank robber. Why in Hades would I need to rob a bank? I've got cash in both banks, own part of a saloon and a percent in a silver mine. There's no sense in throwing all that away even if I was the type to rob a bank. WHICH I AM NOT." Jake finishes with emphasis. "We have done nothing wrong. I gave you a set of keys, if they don't belong to you give them back to Jones."

Chester exclaims, "What in the name of Olympus is going on? We took bullets for you. Jake almost died. Mr. Condon, do you think we're going to rob you? Jones came up to me and Jake trying to wrangle us into helping him. So we both told you about his plan. Don't you believe us?" Chester crosses his arms. "Where is Jones anyway?"

Frank looks up towards Wyatt and says "Martin did try to warn me about Jones, around a month ago. Cook didn't say anything until today." Wyatt replies, "It sounds like I'd better have myself a private talk with Mr. Martin. Eduardo, Warren, please escort Mr. Cook down to my office and lock him up for the time being. Make sure he doesn't have any concealed weapons on his person."

"I've a knife in my boot and a derringer on my back belt." Jake stands slowly and keeps his hands up in the air. "Help yourself." Eduardo retrieves both of the weapons that Jake spoke of and hands them to Warren, who puts them in his coat pocket. While he is doing this Jake manages to get a good look down Eddie's right boot, seeing knives of two different styles and a bulge where a third one is probably concealed. 

Jake says, "Frank, I tried to keep this quiet. I know that folks in town wonder about the safety of the bank since you've been hit so many times. You don't care too much about that now apparently. Mr. Earp would you send someone for my lawyer, Mitchell Berg, after you escort me to your jail? I believe I am in need of one."  

Frank looks to Wyatt and says "He has a point. Do we have to draw attention to this?"  Earp replies "No. This investigation is still very preliminary. I haven't had a chance yet to question two of the suspects." He then glances to Ruby and adds, "or perhaps three." He continues "I want to get all of the facts together before I speak to Judge Isby. He is expected to arrive back this weekend.  We can keep this quiet for now Frank. Eduardo just arrived today and people don't know him or that he's working for me. Eddie, you walk alongside Mr. Cook down to the office. Warren, you follow but keep a distance so it is not obvious that you are together."

"Fine. But I still want to talk to Berg." Jake turns to Eduardo. "Please don't neglect to mention you were in the saloon and saw Jones hand me those keys just a little while ago." He then looks at Ruby. "It will be fine. Berg can represent you also, if there is a problem." Turning back to Eduardo. "Lead on." Jake and Eduardo leave. Warren follows a few minutes later. Morgan Condon relocks the bank door after they go. 

Nanuet sees Jake being escorted out. He decides that it is better to not cause any trouble at this point so he stays out of the way, even stepping into the Indian Head saloon if need be to avoid them. He waits a few moments then looks to see if Ruby comes out of the bank or not. 

Wyatt turns to Ruby and says "So Miss. West, what is you involvement in this?"  She exclaims, "I'm not involved in this, and neither are Jake or Chester. If we were planning on robbing the bank why would we come here and tell you first? That Jones guy has been harassing Jake since he started working at this bank. And why would we throw away everything we worked so hard for around here?"

Wyatt says "Oh, it seems obvious that things have changed and Cook either changed his mind or lost his nerve. But that doesn't mean that he wasn't involved in a conspiracy to commit a bank robbery. As for Martin, I'll find out in the next few minutes what he knows about this.  Miss. West, up until I walked through that door I did not have reason to suspect that you were involved. So if you continue to deny that you are then I guess you're free to go now."

She says, "Yeah, things changed. Jones walk into MY saloon and dropped a set of keys with a plan to rob the bank tonight. That's what changed." Ruby stands slowly. "I'm going to get Mr. Berg." Earp says "Fine, that will save us a trip. Good day Miss West."  Morgan Condon unlocks the door for her to exit. Frank Condon looks over at the teller's windows and says "Bruce, Mark, why don't the two of you go next door to the Indian Head for a snack. We'll come get you when we need you again." Both tellers also leave, and Morgan relocks the door. 

When Nanuet sees Ruby come out of the bank they chat for a moment.   "They are taking Jake to the jail!" Ruby exclaims. "They think we were trying to rob the bank!" "I figured something like that was going on, I saw Jake leaving just a moment ago. What do we do now?" Ruby replies "I am going to see Mr. Berg, Jake asked to see him before he talks to the Earps." Nanuet answers "I am going to find that dirtbag Jones and see if he wants to shed some light on things." 

Once there are only the four of them left in the room Wyatt gestures to the chair that Ruby vacated and says "Mr. Martin. Why don't you have a seat and tell myself and the Condon brothers everything that you know about this potential bank robbery. Take your time and go into as much detail as you know."

Chester takes the offered seat. He isn't happy about these recent events. After taking a moment to relax, he begins. "OK, Marshall. In early January, Jake, that is, Mr. Cook, introduced me to the Condons as a potential guard as a replacement for him. They hired me on and I began working here a couple days later. The day of the Douglas robbery, Jones came up to me and told me the robbery would delayed. Not long after Deadeye Douglas came into the bank in disguise. Mr. Cook gets shot, I get shot. Douglas and part of his gang escape. 

Later on, I ask Jones if he had anything to do with Douglas. He tells me no, but talks as though me, Mr. Cook, and him were still in this together. I get tired of it and walk off. Then I told the Condons what Jones had in mind.  "Today, Jones comes up to me again saying he has the fake keys and the plan is to go tonight. I brush him off and he leaves. That's where you come in."

Frank says, "Why didn't you tell either myself or my brother today! There were times after Jones left where there wasn't anyone except us and the tellers in the room. Why didn't you say something if you weren't involved?  Chester says, "I don't know. I thought he was all talk, I guess. Lucky for you he doesn't know the truth about the money." 

Wyatt Earp says "I'm going to level with you here, Martin. It doesn't look all that good for you. You obviously knew of Danby's plans but kept them to yourself. Seems mighty convenient to deny your involvement now that it's gone sour.   I understand that you and Cook are friends, but you should know that he sold both you and Jones out. We wouldn't be sitting here now if he hadn't betrayed the both of you. This town just got its third lawyer. If you're smart you'll hire yourself a different one than the two of them and cut yourself a deal. I'd say at least two of you are going to prison, you can think about which two you'd rather that be."   Chester says, "What? I do want a lawyer now… Please." 

Wyatt gets up and tells the Condon's "Can you watch him until I can send Warren back? I need to go talk with Cook in private." Frank says, "Sure, we're both armed and there's only one way out of here. Morgan, you go let Marshall Earp out and stay over there and guard the door. I'll stay seated here with Martin." After the Marshall leaves, Chester asks Frank, "Now what?" Frank looks at his watch. "Hope that deputy comes back soon, I'd hate to be closed the rest of the day." 
Morgan just shakes his head at Chester with a disappointed look on his face and says "And we trusted you! All three of you!"

Chester shouts back, "And what about you. I tell you Jones is planning something and you do nothing. Jake hands over the fake keys, and you blame us." The ex-soldier throws his hands in the air in disgust. "Good luck finding guards in the future." Morgan's hand drops near his holster. "You can thank Tyche Jones didn't know about the fake money, otherwise even he could have robbed you blind."

Nanuet heads back to the Lucky Lady and looks for Jeff Mills and Harry Rote. "I need you guys to help me with something. It's a long story and I don't have time to explain. They have Jake at the jail and are accusing him of planning a bank robbery. I need to find Danby Jones, he set this whole mess up. Can you help?"  He replies, "Danby? We both live over at the Double Eagle Boarding House. His room is two doors down from mine. During the day he works at both the bank and over at Drover's Livery. I think he spends most of his time at the Livery since it's owner Austin Blake prefers to spend time at the hotel instead."

Eduardo and Jake arrive at the Marshall's Office. Eddie says "Just wait by the front door until Warren arrives with the key."  Jake says, "So Eduardo, who is setting me up? I mean you just happened to be in my saloon? Are you a law officer interested in the truth, or just helping to put me in Jail?" He replies, "It's not always easy for those of my race to find employment in human communities. I worked with Wyatt Earp back when he was an Assistant Marshall in Dodge City, Kansas. He recently offered me a job here. When I arrived today he put me to work on this case."

"So you were watching me?!" Jake says disgusted. "I know what you mean about folks not giving somebody a break. What was I supposed to do? See what happened when I tried to tell someone about it. Bastards!" Jake looks away from Eduardo. "I'm sure they'll be able to railroad me in. Well congratulations, you got yourself a big name case. Who cares if an innocent man goes to jail or not."

Eduardo replies, "All I know is what I heard, I am not the judge here. It is up to him to decide who is innocent. It does appear that you are jumping to conclusions. All that the Marshall has asked is for us to hold you until he has a chance to talk to you privately about this matter."  Jake says, "Perhaps you are right. Having the Marshall pull a shotgun on me doesn't exactly give me confidence though." Jake adds sarcastically. "I'm sure the poor kid from Philadelphia turned gambler will get a fair chance."

Eduardo states, "He was only being careful and didn't want you or your friends to try anything foolish. Mr. Martin was obviously armed, we now know that you were too and for that matter your friend Ruby may have been as well."  Warren arrives with the key and unlocks the door. The three enter. The building is empty of occupants and Warren unlocks one of the two jail cells and gestures for Jake to enter.

Jake fishes the silver card case out of his pocket and hands it to Warren. He then gets in the cell. "Check it out please, be satisfied that it is only a deck of cards. I'd like it back so I can keep myself occupied."  Warren removes the cards and hands them back to Jake. He says "I'm holding on to the case for now. It's hard enough to be used as a weapon."

Ruby heads over to Mitchell Berg's Office, knocks and walks in. "Mr. Berg?" she calls out. “Come in" he states. He immediately notices that Ruby appears to be upset and offers her a cup of tea. "I'd prefer a whiskey..." She sees his disapproving glance, "Tea is great, thanks." She takes the cup. He asks her to sit and explain what she needs him for.  She proceeds to tell Mitchell Berg the whole story of Jones and how they are questioning Chester and Jake is in jail. 

"So you're his lawyer, let's go get him out of this mess..."  He replies,"I'm his lawyer for business matters. Criminal cases I either take or decline on a case-by-case basis. I won't defend anybody if I think they are guilty of the accused crime, as I can not convincingly make a case to a judge if I do not believe it myself.  From what you told me it sounds like he is innocent, but all of your information is second hand. Were you present and did you hear any of those conversations between Jones, Martin and Cooke? If not, then I will need to talk to Cook before I decide if I am going to take the case."

Berg arrives at the Marshall's Office. Ruby had accompanied him. He asks her to wait outside. She refuses. He tells her "Then you can find him another lawyer. I need to talk to him and him alone." She reluctantly takes a seat on the bench outside of the office.  He goes in side and explains that he needs to talk to Mr. Cook. "You his lawyer?" Warren asks. "That's what this conversation will decide," is Berg's answer. Eduardo notices Ruby outside and decides to head out to keep an eye on her. 

Warren asks if he has any weapons and Berg says that he does not. Warren unlocks the cell and lets Berg inside, then goes and moves his chair to the opposite end of the room, where he can watch both men in the cell while presumably still being far away to not hear what they are saying. "Good afternoon Mr. Berg. Thanks for coming. Sorry I can't offer you anything," Jake tells apologetically.

Keeping his voice low Berg says. "First off, why don't you tell me why you just happened to pick today to put me on retainer? Did you know this was about to happen?"  Jake is taken aback. "No. Serendipity I guess. I hadn't really thought about it. I had been meaning to do that for some time. I was really worried that Evan Adair would start something up between his saloon and ours." Jake lets out a big sigh. "I'm just settling in here, Promise City that is not jail. When Jones came in earlier it spooked me, I've got a lot to lose for a change. If I had been thinking clearly I would have come to you first for advice. If you don't believe me ask Ruby, I told her early today that I was going to put you on retainer for us."

Berg replies, "Well, I'll tell you what I told her. I'm your lawyer for business matters. Criminal cases I'll take or decline on a case-by-case basis. I won't defend anybody who I think is guilty of the crime they are accused of. I need to genuinely believe in my client's innocence. How can I convincingly make a case to a judge if I do not believe it myself?   In this instance, I haven't had a chance to speak to the Marshall yet, which works in your favor, as he probably wouldn't even allow me to talk to you until after he gets to. So, tell me what you have to say before he come back and interrupts us."  

Jake tells his story to Berg, the whole history with Jones and what happened before this day.  “Only a few hours later Jones walks into my saloon and hands me keys. He put keys in my hands. No more innuendo. Now for all I know those keys open the outhouse. I talk to my friends for advice for a couple of minutes. They don't know what to do either. I decide to go to Condon right away. Now I'm in jail." Jake stops talking and looks at Berg. "What else do you want to know?"

He replies "I want you to know that I'm not a fool. You knew damned well what those keys were for, and it wasn't an outhouse. You say something that foolish in front of Judge Isby you might as put a ‘Hang Me Now’ sign around your neck.”  Is that clear?" 

Marshall Earp walks in and yells to Warren "What's Berg doing here!" Warren stammers out "He..he's Cook's lawyer." Berg says, "Actually, I haven't decided to take the case yet. I haven't heard the charges yet."  Earp says "Right now, conspiracy to commit bank robbery, but I'm still working the investigation so that could change. I've talk to the other two co-conspirators and need to hear what Cook has to say. "I'd like to stay for that" Berg says. Earp says, "Okay, keep your mouth shut and turn and look at the wall. Cook you look at me, I don't want you responding based on Berg's signals."  Earp then glares at Cook and says "Start talking. I'm listening."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fourteen, “Jailed”, Friday, March 10th, 1882, 2:45 P.M.*

Luc left the Lucky Lady early afternoon. The sun was bright and it hurt his eyes after being in the shadowy saloon. The food was good and Luc hadn't had a good meal like that in over a month. Luc needed a place to stay. He couldn't sleep in the barn night after night. He also needed a job if he was going to keep eating. He decided to go to the hotel the singer from the Lucky Lady suggested. After that he would look for a job. As he made his way there he noticed a large number of people standing outside the bank.  Luc stopped and asked the nearest person," What's going on?  Someone die?"   “Nope, just closed,” a man says. 

Over at the Marshall’s Office Jake sighs and begins to tell Wyatt Earp his story.  "Jones approaches me not long after I get the job at the bank. He talks in innuendo, implying that the bank would be easy to rob, and that he knows how to do it. I tell him he's crazy, I'm no bank robber and I don't want anything to do with it and he should not think about it."  He pauses and sighs again. "Look Wyatt, at the time I'm new in town, I don't know anybody, and I'm supposed to run to the bank owner and say your trusted employee might have said he's planning to rob the bank? I had met Jones before a long time ago and my personal opinion was that Jones is incompetent, and that nothing was going to come of it." 

Jake describes the other times that Jones contacts him the same way he did with Berg. "Each time, there is enough not said, that he can deny it if I tell someone, each time I tell him he's crazy and I'm not interested. I even told Chester Martin a long while ago to keep an eye out for Jones. Finally this morning I decide to warn Frank Condon. I still didn't have any hard facts to go on. I told him that I didn't know for sure, and didn't want to ruin a man’s reputation, but that Jones had a reputation and was saying strange things to me. 

Only a few hours later Jones walks into my saloon and hands me keys. He put keys in my hands. No more innuendo. I believe your friend Eduardo was in the room at the time, though I didn't know him nor was I paying any attention to him. I talk to my friends for advice for a couple of minutes. They don't know what to do either. I decide to go to Condon right away. I tell him and he asks me to wait around, so I do. From there you know the rest." Jake looks Wyatt in the eyes the entire time he is talking. There is no threat in Jake’s expression, but no pleading either.

Wyatt Earp replies "Cook. I've been at this game that I'm usually able to tell when a man is telling the truth or not. But I've also found that's not always the case with gamblers, they know how to bluff and lie just a little too well.   But that Danby Jones, he's no gambler, he's not even all that bright. He says that you and Martin are in on this, which you even helped with the details of the plan. I stared him down when he said that and by Jupiter and Mars I swear he was being truthful. 

So I'm inclined to believe him instead of you. Thankfully, I'm not the one who has to make that final decision. And don't try to use what you did today as a defense with me, that just shows that you chickened out and decided to sell out your partners. So make yourself comfortable, you're staying in that cell until your trial."

Outside, Ruby sits on the bench, waiting anxiously. She notices Eduardo come out but does not acknowledge him at first. She sits swinging her feet for what feels like an eternity. Finally she jumps up and looks at him, "What is going on? It's taking forever!" She sees a look for concern cross his face. She sits slowly back down and quietly says, "Can you please tell me what's going on, I'm so worried." And there is genuine concern and worry on Ruby's face.

Eduardo calmly states "You friend's lawyer was the one who asked you to remain outside not me. And I've been here with you, so I obviously do not know any more about what is going on inside than you do." 

Berg glares at the Marshall and then agrees to defend Jake. Earp tells Berg "This town only has two jails, and the other one is currently occupied, so Martin will have to be here in the other cell. He'll probably have his own lawyer so you may want to tell your client to not talk to him about the case." Berg replies, "We heard you." 

He unlocks the cell and lets Berg out, then relocks it. Once that is done he tells Warren to go back and get Martin. Ruby and Eduardo look up as Warren Earp walks out. A minute or so later Berg follows, and tells Ruby "The Marshall is holding Mr. Cook until trial, so at least until Monday. You may want to get him some things to keep him occupied. I have agreed to defend him." "Trial? Why is there a trial? I don't understand any of this..." Ruby looks to Mitchell Berg. "In any case, thank you for agreeing to defend him. He IS innocent." 

With that Ruby heads inside to see Jake. Wyatt Earp tells her "Hold on a minute there Miss West. Have a seat", and gestures to a chair. "We have another prisoner on his way over and I'm not taking any chances until he's safely locked away too." Ruby does take the seat and glances over at Jake. She says quietly to Wyatt, so Jake can't hear, "Do you really think Jake is the type of person to rob banks, and stupid enough to do it in this manner? We helped save your brother's life, not because we had to because we wanted to. Do bank robbers do that?"

He replies softly, "Ma'am, I think your friend is an opportunist. When he arrived in town and saw his old riverboat gambling buddy working at the bank he saw an opportunity to get rich. Since then he's found what he considers to be better opportunities and decided this was the easiest way to get rid of his co-conspirator. But his plan backfired and now he's caught and trying to weasel his way out of it."

"If any of that was true why would he come forward? Why not just stay silent? This is what you get from being honest around here?" Ruby shakes her head, "You're so wrong about him. He's just trying to make a life here and you can't just take all that away." Ruby pauses, looks at Jake and the continues under her breath, "I won't let you."

Warren Earp arrives at the bank. He tells Chester "I can tie your hands or we can do this honorably and respectfully. Your choice." In clipped tones, Chester replies, "Honorably will be fine, Marshall. I don't have any place to be."

Warren has Frank get Chester's gun belt out and remove all of the revolver bullets. Chester is then allowed to put the belt back on. Warren says "Let's just walk down the street side-by-side. Don't try anything stupid. Eduardo will be backing me up. You won't see him, but he'll be there." Morgan unlocks the door and the two depart. Frank heads out to, telling his brother "I'll go get the tellers. We can still get in the last half-hour."

Warren Earp arrives a few minutes later with Chester. Wyatt yells to his brother "Why is he armed!" Warren says, "We removed the bullets first. Didn't want to make it obvious what the problem was, as small crowd had formed outside waiting to do their banking. Remember Wyatt, the Merchant's Association pays our salaries, we shouldn't go hurting the Condon's business." Wyatt just grumbles and has the gunbelt removed. He opens up the other cell and has Chester go in. Chester sits down on the bunk in silence. He thinks to himself, “Did Jake give me up? I can't believe it, but I've known him and the others only a couple months. What do I do now?”

Wyatt now allows Ruby to stand and visit with Jake.  She walks over to the cell where they are keeping Jake. She puts her hands on the cell bars and leans in close. Jake can see Ruby is holding back tears. "This is all my fault," she shakes her head, "If I hadn't been distracting you all these weeks you would have taken care of this a long time ago. Now you're in here and... and...a trial.... and Judge Isby..." Ruby looks down and doesn't finish her thought.

"I can't see why any of this is your fault." Jake gives her a hopeful smile. "I live to be distracted." He chuckles and then gets a serious look on his face. "I should have known better. What was I thinking trying to do the proper thing? This morning trying to help Katherine, look what happens. Get Chester a job, and later try and keep the Condons from getting their bank robbed and this. I may not be the smartest boy, but I do learn from my mistakes." 

He takes a deep breath and lets it out slowly. "Don't do anything too foolish, take Bergs advice if you can when he gives it. Ask him if the Condons are pressing these charges. Perhaps they can be convinced by Berg to drop them to avoid the bad press." He stops talking and looks her in the eyes for a minute. "Maybe I'll be lucky. Berg is a good lawyer."

“ Too foolish? What’s that?” Ruby won’t let Jake continue his stare and she looks away. “When you sit and think about it, and you’ll have time to do that now, you WILL realize it my fault. We should have been checking Danby out, finding out what he was really up to, but we didn’t and now you are here.” Ruby continues to look away from Jake, “And you’re right, we keep getting crap for trying to do the right thing around here. I’m done with that, all of it.” She kicks at the bars with her foot. “People like us can never do the right thing, it just never works for us. Why did we even think it could?” 

Ruby sighs. “You know Judge Isby doesn’t like ‘people like us’. That’s what I’m most scared of. You're going to need Berg to be the best lawyer he can be AND some luck.” “I will find out what I can, maybe pay Jones a visit. Why isn’t he in here too?” Ruby shakes her head. “I’m sure there is no good answer for that.” She turns back towards Jake but still doesn’t look at him. “So what do you need?”

He says, "I'll bet Jones is in the other jail. At least that's what I'd guess based on what Wyatt said." In a faint whisper, "I'm sure there is payback for being involved with Katherine asking after Morgan here. So don't give them any additional opportunities with you." He goes back to speaking softly, "What do I need, what do I need.... hum. I don't think they'll let me have whiskey or a female companion." He grins. "I already have a deck of cards, but they are holding the silver case so I don't try and bludgeon my way out of here." He chuckles. "So I just need you to stop blaming yourself, stay out of jail and make the second night of grand opening successful." He kisses his fingertips and reaches through the bars to touch her lips.

"I don't care about the Lucky Lady right now, I can't sing feeling like this." Ruby closes her eyes and feels Jake's fingers on her lips. A tear starts falling and she tries to quickly turn so Jake can't see her crying. She starts walking out, "I'll bring you and Chester some dinner later, find out if he needs anything," and she starts walking out. Jake can see her rubbing her eyes from behind. 

When she gets outside she gives herself a few moments to compose herself before heading back over to Berg's office. 

She knocks on the door and he answers. “Ruby, what are you doing back here?”  She says, “Mr. Berg, I have a few things I need to talk to you about. I need advice, I don’t know what to do.” Ruby sits. “Do you have some time? And everything that gets said between us stays that way, right?”

He replies, "Probably, but if you have information about the bank conspiracy that's a different matter altogether. I've told you before, I don't defend people who I feel are guilty. And if I'm not involved with the case and you're not my client I could be called to testify, in which case I would have to tell what I know." He invites her in and gives her another cup of tea.  “Well, it’s not directly involved in the case…” Ruby takes the tea and actually drinks it this time. 

She says, “I need a will drawn up. I can’t even believe I am doing this. I need to leave my share of the Lucky Lady, and everything else I have, which isn’t much, to someone, in case something happens to me.” Berg looks up at Ruby, “Why do you think something would happen to you?”  She answers, “Because of something I know. And today’s events. Jake IS innocent and I believe there might be more to this than what has been said. Probably not, but it’s possible. I want it written up that if something happens to me this comes out in public. If something happens to Jake, I’ll bring it out myself, but if something happens to me… take it to the Judge, the newspapers, I don’t care.” 

Ruby sighs and begins the story of Thomas Kale. She includes all the details, including the Earps trying to change their story and blame it on Colby Tucker. She indicates that she knows where he is, and therefore if he was needed to testify she would be able to get to him, and that the Earps do not know where he is. “Kate and Jake also know where he is, but I will never let on that anyone knows that but me. It’s just too dangerous for them.” She does not tell him where Tucker is, instead leaving a sealed envelope with her papers. 

He listens intently and nods. He says that he doesn't know if Thomas Kale's death has anything to do with the present situation. This robbery conspiracy looks to be isolated to Promise City. He does then write down some notes of what she said and promises to pass it on to both newspapers if anything should happen to her.  “Now about that will…” She has Berg start to draw up the papers. Ruby finishes up her business with Berg and departs. 

Nanuet heads over to the livery to look for Danby Jones. The only one working the livery is the owner, Austin Blake. He tells Nanuet "Danby didn't come back after lunch, but that's not all that unusual. He also works for Condon's Bank and they pay him better than I do, so if they have work for him he sticks around there instead."  Nanuet replies, "Yeah, I already checked at the bank and he wasn't there. Any other ideas where he might go?" Austin suggests the boarding house. 

After getting no more information from Mr. Blake Nanuet heads dejectedly over to the boarding house where Danby is supposed to live. He enters the boarding house and asks if Mr. Jones is around.  He is told that Jones picked up the lunch for the bank employees a few hours ago and hasn't been back since. They suggest that he check either the bank or the livery. Nanuet scratches his head and heads back to the Lucky Lady hoping that Ruby had more success.

Jake passes the time quietly with the deck of cards. For endless hours he plays some solitaire, does shuffle and cut tricks but mostly manipulation tricks with a single card in each hand. The cards go nimbly back and forth across his fingers, turning this way and that in an entertaining and impressive fashion. Periodically they stop faces out, as if he was giving a show to some unseen audience. But there is no one there to applaud as the Jack of Spades and Queen of Hearts present themselves.

After finishing her business with Mitchell Berg Ruby makes her way back to the Lucky Lady and finds Nanuet there. She sits next to him at the bar, and Hoover brings her a drink. Ruby looks at him, "Jake won't be back for a few days, just so you know." Maria walks in with Harry, arms full of food. Ruby instructs her to make 2 packages of food for Jake and Chester, and 2 plates of dinner. Ruby tells her she will bring it over herself when it's ready. She turns to Nanuet, "This is really bad, I don't know what to do." Nanuet can tell she is on the verge of crying and trying everything she can to keep it in.

"Oh... uh, wow." Nanuet says weakly. He stands up and awkwardly moves to Ruby's side, then stops. He takes out a cloth handkerchief and hands it to her. "Here you look like you might need this." "I don't need this!" Ruby slaps the handkerchief down onto the bar, making a fist around it. "I don't want to need it," she continues quietly, "But I can't help myself," and with that a few tears starting rolling down Ruby's cheeks. "I am so embarrassed," as she tries to wipe them away with Nanuet's handkerchief. "See what I mean about people making you weak..." she says to herself, shaking her head. 

Nanuet says, "We'll figure something out, Jake is innocent and there has to be a way to prove it. Jones is the key, we have to figure what in heck he is thinking and if he was bought out by someone to do this."  She replies, "Let's go upstairs, we have some things to talk about."


----------



## Silver Moon

Hello readers, I hope you're enjoying the story.   Reader's comments are welcomed.   

I've also asked my players to start adding some comments, so please feel free to ask any questions you might have about the campaign, the characters or anything else that comes to mind.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifteen, “Venting”, Friday, March 10th, 1882, 2:45 P.M.*

Over at the Lucky Lady, Nanuet sees that besides for that terrible day in the bank when Jake was mortally wounded, Ruby is more upset than she has ever been. He quickly escorts her upstairs, not saying anything else until they are alone.  "It's OK Ruby, you don't need to be embarrassed. I know you are worried. We've been in some jams before and so far we've gotten out of every one. We'll figure it out."

"I am embarrassed. But thanks Nanuet." Ruby let Nanuet into their room and closes the door. "Make yourself at home." She pulls off her shoes and sits on the bed. "On top of all this, my leg really hurts," she says shaking her head. "And Jake wants me to sing tonight! How can he expect me to do that..." 

She gets up, grabs a bottle of Kentucky Bourbon, pours Nanuet a drink and sits back down on the bed. "There are some things I have to tell you now. Jake and Chester are innocent, we both know that. But others don't see it or don't want to see it. I'm going to tell you a story and then you decide just how far you think you can go..."  Ruby then tells Nanuet the whole Kale story and everything she knows about Danby Jones. Then she gets into Adair, and him almost shooting Jake that night. "I don't know if Adair or the Earps have ANYTHING to do with this, but it's all possible, right?  And Nanuet, I can't lose Jake, I just can't. Not now. he's changed my life."  

Nanuet replies, "And I thought I had been busy since I had been here. OK, nobody is going to lose anybody. We know the truth and that is what is important here. I am not sure if we need to use your information against the Earps or Adair but it is something we can hold in our back pockets. I still think we need to see Jones somehow. That brainless moron is the cause behind this whole mess. I couldn't find him anywhere, I checked the bank, livery and his boarding house."

"He's probably in the other jail, that is what Jake thinks anyway. I have a spell I can use... to read thoughts. I can try to find out what he or someone else is thinking. And I'm also good at manipulating people. But if he is already in jail they would see me influencing him, so that isn't the best idea."  Ruby lies back on the bed, her eyes starting to close slightly. "It's almost time for dinner, I have to bring it over to Jake and Chester when it's ready. Maybe buy some books for them...what else could we bring?" 

Nanuet is thinking and is about to say something to Ruby when he notices she has fallen asleep on the bed. He walks over and covers her up with a blanket.    Nanuet heads over to Judge Lacey's store and buys a few books, not being able to read common he just grabs what he sees on the shelf. He heads back to the Lucky Lady and offers to help get the place ready for the evening. 

Back at the Marshall's Office the town's new lawyer, Elihu Upton, arrives and asks to speak to a Mr. Martin. Chester stands up and steps toward the bars. "I'm Chester Martin. Are you my lawyer?"   Upton says, "Yes, I am. Elihu Upton, Esquire, at your service." Chester shakes hands with the man. "I don't know what they told you, but I'm in here because they think I plotted to rob a bank with a couple of other fellows. Only one of us was doing the planning. He kept coming up to us to trying to get us to join him. I even warned the Condon's about him, but they ignored me."  He asks who the Condons are.  Chester replies, "The Condon's?"  "They're brothers who own Condon's Bank here in town. I'm, was, their guard."  

Upton confers with Wyatt Earp about the need to speak to his client out-of-earshot of the other accused prisoner, since they are being defended separately. Wyatt agrees to let Upton take Chester across the street to the Great Western Boarding House to talk. Wyatt says "My brother Warren will go with you. You and your client can talk in the sitting room. Warren will stay in the next room out-of-earshot but keep the door open. I want him watching the both of you the whole time." Earp unlocks Chester's cell and he heads next door with the lawyer. Once inside the sitting room. He begins by explaining that his fee for all services up to and including the trial will be a total of $ 6.00 payable in advance.

Once it gets close to dinnertime and Maria has the food ready he heads back upstairs and knocks lightly on Ruby's door. "Huh?" Ruby hears a knock and sits up in bed. Her thoughts come back to her and she sighs, then grimaces from the pain in her leg. She gets out of bed and opens the door. Nanuet tells her dinner is ready and that he will accompany her if she likes. She agrees but asks him to meet her downstairs. She brushes her hair and makes herself presentable. I never did get that bath, maybe after I bring dinner, she thinks. She packs up a quick change of clothes to bring to the bathhouse and makes her way downstairs. 

Nanuet and Ruby each take a bag and a plate that Maria had prepared and head back to the jail. Wyatt lets them in. Ruby immediately notices that only Wyatt and Jake are present and Chester's cell is empty. Wyatt insists on checking all of the parcels and uses his knife to poke holes in the various food items.

Nanuet accompanies Ruby up to the cell, helping her carry the food. He gives her the two books that he picked up, Our Martyred President: Life and Public Services of James A. Garfield by the Honorable George B. Loring and Poetical Works of John Greenleaf Whittier.  He says "I think I am going to head out to the ranch and ask Sonoma to come to the Lucky Lady tonight. I think it might be a good idea if she does some of the singing tonight."  Jake says, "Ok, Nanuet, thank you for your help, I appreciate it. Yes, we'll probably need Sonoma for a few days."  Nanuet leaves, heading back to the El Parador for his horse. 

Ruby puts a smile on her face and heads over to Jake. "Dinner!" She looks back over her shoulder to Wyatt. "Can't I go in while he eats dinner?"  Earp replies, "No Ma'am. You can pull up a chair and sit outside of the bars. The only person allowed in a cell with a prisoner is their attorney."

She turns to Jake, "I tried." Looking back to Wyatt, "Can you give him this please..." Ruby points to the dinner and the books. Ruby pulls up a chair. "I don't even know what the books are. I fell asleep and Nanuet went and picked them out. I can bring you something different tomorrow if you like." Jake notices Ruby is having the hardest time looking at him and she keeps looking away.

"Thanks." Jake doesn't try and force eye contact. "How is the most desirable woman in the Americas tonight? Well I hope. I don't have much to talk about, not much happens here." Jake shrugs. "Chester's out with his new lawyer. That's about it. I'll probably have enough time to learn some new card tricks." He finishes matter of fact. 

Ruby finally does look at Jake. "How do you think I am? You're in here." She holds his gaze for a moment before looking away. "I'm sorry," she says quietly as she runs her hands through her hair. "I'm just scared. Maybe you're rubbing off on me too much, but I'm worried this isn't just about the bank." She glances to Wyatt then back to Jake. "I went to Berg, told him some things we know." Ruby starts biting her lip, "In case something happens to us."

Jake was watching Wyatt Earp. He could see him easily while looking at Ruby. It seemed to Jake that Wyatt had spent a very long time on the page of the book he was reading. Jake nods his head in Wyatt's direction ever so slightly and then rubs his ear with his hand. "Yes, there is nothing else to do but trust my lawyer at this point." 'And you' Jake mouths to her and winks.

Ruby nods back and stays silent while Jake eats. Finally he finishes and Ruby stands, "I hate to leave you but I still need to have a bath before tonight." She still has trouble looking at him. "Please tell Chester that plate and package is for him. I'll bring you some lunch tomorrow, there should be something in there for breakfast. Take care of yourself tonight, ok?" Ruby pauses and Jake can tell Ruby is holding something back. Finally she just smiles and says "Goodnight."

Nanuet heads out to the ranch, glad to be out of town for a few minutes and in a more open area. He greets Sonoma and Ginnie and explains that Ruby will need Sonoma's help entertaining tonight and asks if she would be willing to spend the evening at the Lucky Lady and do some singing.  She replies, “Actually I'm very ready to take a break from building and none of the animals are due yet and I have missed speaking to people other than Flint.  

Ginnie looks at the two elfs "Um... going back to town sounds great but I'm really not good at riding a horse. I might be able to make some more money clearing tables again"  Sonoma sets Ginnie on a very calm animal and begins to teach the girl how to ride while heading back into town. Nanuet returns to town with Sonoma and Ginnie. He heads over to the Lucky Lady and offers his help with running the place for the evening.

Kate asked Dorita for a vase for her flowers, then went upstairs to her room and arranged them. She chose another and stripped its leaves to tuck it into the twisted knot of hair on her neck. She then went into Mr. Gonzalez's rooms for her lessons.  Gonzales makes Kate clean up all of the broken glass from the night before. He then spends the next hour teaching her a new spell, Magic Missile, but only after she promises to not throw it at his walls.   He explains to her that the spell acts similar to the wand he had loaned her. He says "The spell has two major advantages. It is very fast to cast and it has unerring aim, so unless the recipient has protections against magic it will cause them harm." 

He then adds "I had an opportunity to cast that spell earlier today. I was out in the desert with your friends and we happened upon a rattlesnake. I was just about cast the spell but your friend Mr. Cook beat me to it, pulling out that gun of his. In hindsight, it might have been better if he had waited for me, as he not only the snake but the leg on my Golden Eagle. Thankfully Nanuet had come along and was able to heal most of the damage."

Kate replies, "But she's alright, isn't she? Of course, you wouldn't be here teaching me if she weren't. Poor Ruby, her legs seem to attract bullets. Jake must be so upset, I don't think shooting Ruby will go down well with him. What were you all doing out in the desert anyway?"  He replies,  “I had asked them to accompany me to help me look around for something that I might need in the future. Pedro and Estaban were busy and you know how Dorita doesn't like for me to go off alone. But after Ruby got hurt we decided to come back to town instead. That's fine, it can wait for another day."

Kate says, "You worried her a great deal when you didn't come back from Los Angeles right away. You worried me as well, to be honest."   Katherine looked down for a moment before speaking again. "And I'm sorry if I worried you last night, but I think I know why I was so angry. One, with Earp being gone from Tombstone, I'd felt as if there was at least some consequence to what he'd done, even if it was small. I had been trying to content myself with that. When I heard he was back..... it took that away. 

But he's not the only one I'm angry with. I've been trying to not feel angry at Tom. I've felt so guilty about it, this anger at him. He died, whatever foolishness he committed, he already paid for it. I felt like I didn't have any right to be angry, and it all came out at once. 

Once I admitted that to myself, it got better. It's certainly not gone, I still want ten minutes with Morgan Earp," she said as her eyes went flat and hard for a moment, "but I don't think I'll have anymore destructive rages. Which I'm also sorry about."  He replies, "No need to be sorry. You picked a good place for it. The only consequence to loosing your temper here is that I make you clean up the your own mess afterwards."

"I don't quite understand that. I used Prestidigitation to make the glass, it should have disappeared after an hour, shouldn't it? Did it have something to do with my emotional state?"   He replies, "No, it has to do with the nature of this place. Any magical item created by a wizard here remains until the wizard wishes it gone. Yes, I know, I could have told you that earlier and saved you the work of using the broom and dustpan, but that was part of the lesson too."

Sonoma gets into town and heads for her grandfather's room to let him know she's there and will be for the next few days.  Ginnie skips into the kitchen and gets her hand slapped for sticking it into Dorita's batter for the sweets for tonight’s supper.  A moment later Kate heard the door open and Sonoma came in. "Sonoma. Thank you for my house," she said walking over to hug her. "I didn't want to say much in front of Conrad, the idea of my moving seems to disturb him."

Sonoma replies, “You needed the house so I am building the house but I have to admit it will be nice when you move in. I'm getting a little tired of singing dwarven drinking songs every night and Flint is not the most expansive conversationalist I have ever spent time with. I do know fifty-seven ways to set dynamite now though.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixteen, “A Quiet Night”, Friday, March 10th, 1882, 4:00 P.M.*

Kate replies with a laugh, "The next time I need to blow something up, I'll be sure to ask your expertise.  It will be nice to have a home again. Actually, it will be nice to have a parlor again. I think Ginnie and I will be happy there, and I know I'll like my neighbor. I am a little worried about keeping up my lessons though. It's going to become fairly obvious that I come here for something other than lunch fairly quickly."

Sonoma replies, “You are already teaching Ginnie and you have the education you need to run a school. Why not start one? That way you could come to town every day for your own lessons and no one would think twice about it” Kate answers, "Why I... I wouldn't even know where to start. Isn't that the purview of the town? But then, there are private schools everywhere. I'd need a building, supplies....," Kate's eyes took on that light of deep thought. "Ruby is always saying I should be teaching. But Sonoma, I spent little enough time helping on the ranch as it is. If I took up teaching when would I help out?"

Sonoma says, “You would make money to buy supplies that we need until we get through the first year.  Also you would come home after school and be there on weekends to train your horses which will make us more money but not right now. It is winter we can not plant yet.  You are my friend but not a knowledgeable builder, I need money for boards and provisions.  If you teach we can buy lumber.  You would do better in a class than trying to make adobe or swinging a hammer.  It will also give the town someone human to trust when it comes time for us to create deals for the ranch.  If the children of town know you the parents will buy lamb and wool and beef from you.  It is a practical business decision.  And you will have a reason to be in town for your own lessons and everyone knows that the food here at the El Parador is the best in town.

Kate says, "It does make sense, although I'm not sure how much money a teacher makes. If I were able to teach in the town's school I would have a salary. If I have to start it myself there will be costs. I'll have to the Merchant's Association, they run most everything here.  But if money is an issue now, I just got my share of some things Jake sold for us. I can take care of the lumber, depending on how much it is.  My life would become very busy. I still help out at the Lucky Lady, which I need to be getting to it must be getting late. Sonoma, if you're going we can walk over together. I'll keeping thinking about the school."

Chester and his lawyer continue to talk in the room at the boarding house.   He tells Upton "I don't have that with me, but in my room at the El Parador, there should be enough. Just ask at the bar, the owners, Pedro or Dorita, can help you. So what do you want to know? I came to town a couple moths ago. I got a job as a guard at Condon's bank. The handyman, Danby Jones, tried to get me involved with his scheme to rob the bank. I refuse and tell the Condons. A month later Jones comes up to me again saying he wants to go today. I figure I can wait until closing to tell the Condons. Then the Marshall arrests me and here I am."

Attorney Upton asks Chester questions regarding a few more details. He then says, "Well, that'll do for now." He turns Chester back over to the Deputy Marshall who walks him back to the jail cell. Upton then goes to visit Pedro and Dorita. Dorita visits the jail afterwards, to confirm from Chester that he has given permission for them to get money from his room to pay Upton. She tells both Chester and Jake "I bring you over breakfast tomorrow."

After securing a room at the El Parador, Luc headed over to the bathhouse and took a much-needed warm bath. His muscles relaxed so much eh almost fell asleep in the tub and drowned. After getting out of the bath he picked out mostly clean clothes and washed the rest in the bath water. He wrung everything out and once he got back to his room he draped it over the bedposts in his room. Luc dressed in the best clothes he had and left his shotgun hanging in the closet. After hearing about the trouble at the bank Luc kept his gunbelt on with his black and silver colts. 

He decided to go back to the Lady Luck for dinner after his last meal there had been some of the best saloon food he had ever had. Luc walked in and left his guns with the big wall of a man. He found a nice cozy table in the front corner a distance away from the stage. He found those looking for entertainment wouldn't bother to sit with him because that would mean they would have to sit far from the stage. He sat to the right of the window and looked out wanting to watch the sunset.

Ruby takes her time walking to the bathhouse. She soaks in the bath for a long time, completely lost in thought. She then makes her way back to the Lucky Lady and waits for the night to begin. When Ruby arrives at the Lucky Lady Tony's game is already in progress. That is typical, with his games usually starting by 7:30, Job Kane at around 8:00 and Jake's at around 8:30. While Jake had inherited players from Job's table on Wednesday and Thursday nights that was not the case with the weekends. So far Jake had picked up a few semi-regulars but none that he could count on each and every week. Therefore few would be overly upset by his not being here this night. 

Niles Hoover had a full crowd at the bar, redeeming ads from the previous day's newspaper. Jeff Mills was on hand. As of late he had gotten into the habit of leaving early on Friday's unless there looked to be trouble, letting Chester handle the last hour or two. Ruby wasn't sure if anyone had spoken to him yet about Chester not being available tonight.

Ruby approaches Jeff. "How are you doing today, Jeff? Listen, Jake's not going to be around tonight, or the next few days for that matter. Neither is Chester. I need you to stick around and be on your toes." Ruby adds quietly, "Please." 

Ruby glanced around the busy saloon. Nanuet was there helping out, and she was happy to see Sonoma keeping busy. Every time someone approached Ruby she would put a fake smile on her face and chat with them, but every time only half listening. She noticed that Kate wasn't there yet, but it was still a bit early. She didn't want to blow this night and this crowd but her heart just wasn't in it.

Kate headed downstairs with Sonoma, but remembered on their way out that Ginnie might want to come along. She told Sonoma to go on ahead and went into the kitchen looking for her ward. 
"I'm off to the Lucky Lady, did you want to come and help out again? I'm sure Ruby and Jake would appreciate it." 

Ginnie quickly agreed and after sticking her finger in another of Dorita's pots ran out of the kitchen with Kate. They walked over to the Lucky Lady, where it was again very busy. Ginnie ran inside and started clearing tables while Kate looked for Ruby.  She saw her leaning against the bar and hurried over. "Ruby honey, Mr. Gonzales said you were hurt. Are you alright?"

Ruby had been waiting to sing, for what she didn't even know. She heard Kate's concerned voice and turned to her, glad to see her face. "Oh my leg, it hurts but Nanuet healed the damage. It should be fine in a few days. And the day that started out bad only got worse." Ruby explains to Kate how Jake and Chester are in jail and the story of what happened with Scarface Jones. She tells it with barely any emotion, her energy waning from this long, busy day.

Katherine reached out and put her arms around Ruby. "I'm so sorry I wasn't here for you. I should have been. Oh honey." She was quiet for a moment as she held her friend. "But they are innocent, and Mr. Berg is an excellent attorney." She brushed back some of Ruby's hair from her face. "And Judge Isby always gives the option of a fine. He may come out poorer, but he'll be okay."

"Judge Isby hates us, Kate." Ruby looked away from her friend. "Yes, I guess now we have to rely on Mitchell Berg." Ruby rubbed her eyes. She really wanted to start drinking, and keep drinking until she couldn't remember any of this. She knew that was a bad idea, Jake was going to be counting on her to be sharp and who knew what she was going to have to do before this was over. She hugged Kate again then slid off her seat. "Ok, let's go do some entertaining." 

Ruby saw the Cowboy from the night before and waved at him as she walked by. He took her up on her offer to hear her sing and from the looks of it so did many others. So while Ruby's heart wasn't in it, she was a good actress, and she did her best to fool everyone into thinking she was fine.

Ruby sang only short sets tonight, but Sonoma was on hand for the longer pieces and Clairesse Townsend came in for her 8:00 PM and 10:00 PM sets as well. Both Job Kane and Tony Lucky had reasonably good nights at the table, with an ample number of new players taking over as others dropped out. The coupon proves to have been a good draw this night as well, plus there are several faces of people who had visited the night before for the first time. 

A number of patrons enter carrying the other paper, The Promise City Herald. Ruby snags a copy at the first opportunity to confirm that there is no mention of the afternoon's arrests. There is no mention at all of it. The front-page story is about the unknown bodies found recently in the Dragoon Mountains, with speculation that they were either Cowboy Gang members or victims of that gang. The second and third pages of the four-page paper have a long story of the Merchant Association’s fund drive to establish fire protection for the town, with a detailed history of all fires to date in Promise City. Half of page three is an ad for Frye's Harness Shop and Bootmaker. The back page is a full page Ad for the Palace Saloon announcing a new entertainment, "Bare knuckled boxing every Saturday Night". It also features a two-for-one drink coupon good for Saturday night only. 

Katherine tried to keep her playing especially energetic, hoping to buoy Ruby's singing. Those who didn't know Ruby wouldn't guess anything was wrong, but Kate could see the tightness around her eyes and hear the tone in her voice that said her heart was hurting. 

While Kate had been pretending everything was fine, Ruby had needed her. Conrad's foul brew had cleared up her headache so easily, she wished there was something like that for Ruby. Something that could fix real problems.  She spent the night playing and serving, until nearly 11:30. Once everything was cleaned up Kate approached Ruby. "Would you like me to stay with you tonight?"

Ruby gave Kate a small smile. Thank you, but I'll be ok. I want to stay here."  Ruby thanked everyone for his or her help. It had been successful tonight, hopefully the new people would want to come back. She helped clean up with her thoughts somewhere else then said goodnight. Niles and Jeff could take care of anything that came up. 

Ruby made her way upstairs, put on Jake's shirt and with a sigh went to bed. Even though she was exhausted sleep would not come. She tossed and turned for hours until she finally got up. She lit a candle and went to the desk. There she sat writing and writing and writing until there were no more thoughts in her head. She smiled at the letter and left it on the desk. When she went back to bed she fell right asleep. 

Nanuet spent the night doing what he could to help out. It was a busy night again with the coupon doing what it was intended. The girls seemed to mostly have the place under control and security was not much of an issue.  After helping to clean up Nanuet spent the night at the Lucky Lady in one of the spare rooms. Not needing much sleep he spent some time with Sonoma asking her how she was and how the ranch was going.  Finally he went to the spare room and did his nightly meditations.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventeen, “Fairy Tales”, Saturday, March 11th, 1882, 5:00 A.M.*

Katherine woke screaming. She hadn't had a dream like that since Morgan Earp had left Tombstone. Kate sat up in bed and pulled her knees up to her chest. There would be no more sleeping tonight unless she.... Kate pulled the blanket tight around her. She would not go downstairs for a drink. If she didn't sleep she didn't sleep. 

It started well enough. Kate arrives in Tombstone and Tom was waiting for her on the platform. The sun was shining, setting off the red in his blond hair and lighting up his eyes. He called her his bonny Katie and kissed her.  And then Morgan Earp appeared behind him with that knife. His brothers pulled her away as she screamed for help, covered in his blood. It was worse than any she'd had before.  She was still awake when the sun crossed the horizon.

Nanuet woke early as always and took a walk around the town watching the sunrise. He thought about stopping at the jail to see Jake and Chester but decided that by himself he might not be welcome and probably wouldn't accomplish much.   Once the town started waking up he headed back to the Lucky Lady and made himself something to eat and coffee.  He left the pot on in case anyone else would be around. 

The next morning Ruby woke late, as usual. She lay in bed just staring at the other empty side. The worry was not gone but she still hadn't come up with any ideas of how to help Jake and Chester. They were just going to have to depend on Mitchell Berg. She hadn't eaten in a while and she was hungry. She dragged herself out of bed and went down to the kitchen. Someone else had made the coffee today and Ruby was thankful for it.  

Nanuet had sat down and was enjoying his second cup when Ruby made her way down stairs.  "Good morning Miss Ruby, you are up early this morning. Hope you got some rest." Ruby sighed and cradled the coffee mug in her hands. "Not much, but that is to be expected, right? Thank you so much for your help last night. My head was in the clouds." She carefully took a sip. "I’m going to head over to the jail, I want to give something to Jake. Would you care you take a walk?"

He replies, "Sure, I would actually. I was out and about already this morning watching the world wake up but I didn't stop over there. Figured I would wait for you I guess. Better get a shawl or something, it's a bit chilly outside this morning." 

Ruby runs upstairs. She rummages through a draw until she comes up with what she is looking for, a book. She heads over to the desk and carefully puts the letter she wrote the night before in an envelope, labeling it Mr. Cook, and tapes it inside one of the pages. She grabs her jacket and heads downstairs.   Nanuet and Ruby head over to the jail. When they arrive Nanuet holds the door for Ruby and follows her inside.

Nanuet heads over to Chester’s cell and chats with Chester for a few minutes while Ruby approaches the Marshall.  Nanuet says, "Hey Mr. Chester, or just Chester I mean. How are you? Well I guess that is a stupid question. Is there anything you need? We got some books for Mr. Jake but didn't get you anything yet, sorry about that."   He replies, "I'm doing OK, Nanuet. How are you? Books would be fine, thanks. Oh and a copy of the latest Harper's Monthly, if you can find it."   

Ruby shows Earp the book. "Something else for Jake to read..." He quickly holds it up and fans the pages then nods. Ruby takes the book and walks towards the jail cells. "Morning Jake, Chester. I won't bother asking how you slept." Jake can immediately tell Ruby is nervous about something, although she isn't acting much different than yesterday. She tells them about last night, how the crowd was large, and she gives them a copy of the Promise City Herald to read. "Who brought you breakfast?" 

Nanuet then walks over to Chester, and Ruby gets closer to Jake. She hands him the book through the bars. "I brought you some other, um, reading, one of my favorite books." Jake looks at the book as Ruby slides it to him. It's her book of Fairy Tales by Hand Christian Anderson. Ruby gives Jake a smile. "I really hope you like it."

Jake smiles. "Thanks. I know what this one means to you." He hands her a book from his bed. "I'll pass on the Garfield book, I don't think I could get through that tedious history. Maybe Chester will want it. And this one..." Jake takes the other one off the bed and holds it up without opening it. He speaks in a formal tone. 

_"Last night I saw the sunset melt through my prison bars, 
Last night across my damp earth floor fell the pale gleam of stars: 
In the coldness and the darkness all through the long night-time, 
My grated casement whited with autumn's early rime.... 

All night I sat unsleeping, for I knew that on the morrow 
The ruler and the cruel priest would mock me in my sorrow. 
Dragged to their place of market, and bargained for and sold, 
Like a lamb before the shambles, like a heifer from the fold!" _ 

"Heh. Back in school I thought Whittier couldn't get any more depressing. I was wrong." He makes a slight grimace before laughing a bit. "I'll read yours though. Fairy tales are about hope, right?"

"Ugh, that's horrible," Ruby grabs the book through the bars. "No more reading that. We can give the other one to Chester. I can bring you something different if you want." She hands the book to Nanuet to pass on. "I'll be back later, with your lunch." She reaches in squeezes Jake arm quickly before starting to follow Nanuet out. She looks back at Jake over her shoulder, "Fairy tales ARE about hope, and happily ever afters, Jake. But mostly they're about love." With that Ruby walks out.

Nanuet says to both Jake and Chester, "We are doing what we can guys, I hope you know that. Hang in there."  Chester winces at the last sentence. "I wish you hadn't said that. I know you're doing your best. I just hope it's enough to get us out of this mess. Thank you."  Nanuet says, "Oh true, didn't mean it that way, you know that."

"Thanks Nanuet. You know I appreciate it." Jake calls out to the Indian as he leaves. Jake gazes out after Ruby leaves for a short while before he lays back down on what passes for a bed in his jail cell. He just stares at the ceiling for a while, lost in his thoughts before he picks up the book. He glances over to make sure that his jailer isn't watching him before he thumbs through it.

When he's sure he is not being watched, Jake opens the book and flips through to check it's contents. He notices a piece of paper that doesn't belong. He backs up a number of pages before it and pretends to be reading one of the stories. He paces himself, taking the appropriate amount of time on each page. When he gets to the letter, he has to read it sideways to keep the book upright and the letter concealed. 

_Dear Jake, 

Here I sit awake in the middle of the night, unable to sleep. I knew this would happen. I thought of drinking until I passed out but realized that I might be more useful if I was clearheaded. So now I’m awake and miserable, thinking about you and missing you and worrying about you. 

I’m sure you noticed I couldn’t look at you yesterday. You don’t belong in jail, we both know it, and it was torture to see you there. Not being able to hug you or kiss you or get close to you, well, you know that’s even worse torture for me. I didn’t want you looking in my eyes and using that uncanny ability you having of reading people, reading me, and seeing how upset I am, knowing everything I am thinking and feeling. 

The more I think about what happened today the more nervous I get. How can it be that telling the truth and doing the right thing leads to this? I do blame myself for your current position. I know that were I not a thought in your mind you would have done something different, maybe spoken up sooner, maybe left town, maybe done worse, but you would have done something. You will not change my thoughts on this, I know it to be true. Maybe we have been spending too much time together? 

So I decided today that I must make myself spend more time away from you, once you get out. You’ll have things to keep you busy, the silver mine and our saloon and I’m sure you’ll find other ways to keep yourself occupied. I will distract you less and it will help you be more on top of important things you and I both should be on top of. It’s for both of our good, when you think about it. I’ll spend my time missing you, but absence makes the heart grow fonder they say, right? So how could my plan be bad? 

Then I realized how stupid I sounded thinking I would be able to stay away from you. This whole jail situation brings up feelings I have never felt before and never thought I would feel. You were right that horrible day you got shot, you do have all the advantage on me, for my feelings must be completely obvious to everyone but myself and I feel foolish now that I am forced to see them. And why have I been ignoring them? I guess I like the ways things are and don’t want them to change. I guess I still don’t believe that things could be different for me or admitting that they finally are could make me lose what I have gained. 

I told you I never believed in fairy tales, but I do believe in you and you’ve given me one, tiara and all. This is the happiest I’ve ever been but it’s also made me the most scared. Scared that I would lose all this and scared that I would lose you. I could make my argument that it makes me weak but I like your argument better, that it’s just life. 

Now I’m laughing at myself because I written a whole letter and not said what I wanted to say. I wanted to say it when I left you yesterday but couldn’t, I was too afraid. And if you were here you would probably tease me for being a silly girl. 

Some time ago I gave you some advice, I told you not to fall in love with me because in the past it always led to trouble. Well, foolish girl that I am, I did not take my own advice. I’ve fallen in love with you. I need you and want you all the time. I KNEW the day I met you that you would be trouble for me, I just didn't think it would be like this. 

I’m terrified because I don’t know if you feel the same way but feel excited that you might. Maybe knowing will make you happy, maybe it will terrify you too. Maybe you don’t feel the same way. No matter what please don’t tell me something just because you think it’s what I want to hear. I only want the truth, I’m tired of men telling me they love me when they don’t. 

I guess it’s a good time to tell you while you have some time to think it over so you can decide how your heart really feels. 

That day in the rain I told you I cared about you and it is still true but that only required a little piece of my heart. Now you have my whole heart, it belongs to you. 

I love you Jacob Alistair Cooke. 

Yours, 
Ruby 

Oh and I will be so nervous to see you after you read this, so no matter what you have to say, please be kind!_

He keeps his poker face, concealing his response throughout. He maintains his measured pace of flipping pages until the end of that fairy tale. He doesn't read those pages any more than he read the ones before the letter. Jake closes the book and puts it under his pillow. Ever so faintly he mutters, "The truth has been nothing but trouble. Do you even know the truth Silver Jake Cook?"   

Ruby says, “Let’s go back to the El Parador and eat. It’s still early enough for breakfast.” Ruby and Nanuet head over and let Dorita make them a nice breakfast. Kate managed to get through Ginnie's lessons despite her sleepless night, and when they went downstairs the others were there having lunch. Ruby picks at her food, too nervous now to eat even though she had been so hungry earlier. The more she thought about it, the more convinced she was that she made a mistake. Having doubts was not like Ruby at all, but this was what Jake did to her. She liked things how they were and she was happy, so why did she take the chance of ruining everything? She heard someone calling her and realized she has been ignoring everyone at the table. “Oh, uh, sorry. I was just thinking… Kate, you know I’m sure Jake and Chester would like a visit from you…” She looks up at the face staring at her. “You know, I’m going to go for a walk.” Before anyone can protest Ruby is gone. 

When Ruby mentioned it, Kate assured her that she was going to go see Jake and Chester, but Ruby was distracted and left a moment later. Nanuet left soon after, and Kate and Ginnie were on their own again.  "Ginnie, why don't you take some time for yourself? I have an errand to run, and then I should go to the jail. I'll see you at dinner time, alright?" 

Ruby makes her way out of town and just walks and walks and walks. She walks past the spot where she and Jake had buried the green ball so long ago and decides to sit and think. Promise City has turned out much differently than I thought it would. Finally she gets back up and wanders back into town. She nods to all the familiar faces but doesn’t stop to chat. 

She arrives at the Lucky Lady and as soon as she walks in Maria is yelling at her. “You’re late! Those boys are probably starving for their lunch! I was just about to go myself.” Ruby replies, “Oh I lost track of time, what time is it?” “It’s 2:00!” Maria says while stuffing Ruby’s hands with the package of lunch and shaking her head. “Opps,” was all Ruby said before heading out the door. 

Jake had spent most of the morning and early afternoon just staring at the ceiling. When he is sure no one will see, he uses his skills to move the letter from the book to his hidden wallet.  Once back at the jail Ruby found it hard to walk in. She paced a few times back and forth before finally entering the jail. She stopped at the Marshall’s desk while he poked through the food. Ruby refused to look up. When he was done she brought Chester his lunch. "Hi Ruby. What kept you? We were about to eat our blankets." Chester pauses when he sees Ruby's face. "Is everything OK?"

"I hope everything's ok, Chester. I'm real sorry keeping your lunch from you. I went for a walk and lost track of time. How are you holding up in here? Anything you need?" She stayed in the same spot while talking to Chester, near Jake, and didn't move. "I'm OK, Ruby, although bored to tears." Chester shrugs. "But I can deal with that. I thought something had gone wrong when you didn't stop by earlier. I asked Nanuet to get me some books. That should tide me over. Do you know when this trial is supposed to happen?" She replies, "Monday. I know, not soon enough for any of us. Now eat your lunch, it's probably cold already." 

She then walked over to Jake. Handing him the lunch, without looking him in the eyes, she says “I shouldn’t have given you that, um, book, I'm sorry. You have enough to worry about right now.” Ruby stood there a few moments feeling very awkward. "I'm uh, going to leave I think. And maybe send someone back with dinner who can get here in a timely manner."  He replies, "Lunch looks good. It's fine, Ruby. I'm not mad at you. I'm just angry that I'm in here. That's all. Good luck tonight." 

Jake sits up and watches her stand awkwardly outside his cell. She is just about to leave when he says. "Thanks again for the book, I really like it. I know you feel awkward here in the jailhouse, but don't stop coming. Heck, then all I'd have to look at is Chester or the Marshall." He stands and chuckles. "I was never big on literature, so I won't pretend to understand all the stories in there. Maybe you can teach me about them when I get out. Although I seem to have plenty of time, it's hard to concentrate in here."

Ruby turns towards to Jake and walks back to him. She grabs the bars of the cell and leans her head up against them. “Jake…..” She stands there for a few moments with her mouth open trying to say something but nothing is coming out. She stays there staring at him until finally she smiles. “I don’t know that I understand all the stories either. I never did before anyway. Maybe we can teach each other.” Her smile grows a little wider, “Besides you’re the brains of this operation, I’m just the distraction...” Ruby bites her lip, "Don't worry Mr. Cook, I'll make sure to come back. I don't have anywhere else important to be."


----------



## baradtgnome

> "Heh. Back in school I thought Whittier couldn't get any more depressing. I was wrong."



Intentional irony.  The poem Jake finds so depressing is actually one of redemption.  The protagonist is eventually freed from jail and the unfair charges.  Very obscure.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighteen, “Blackmail”, Saturday, March 11th, 1882*

Kate went over to Frye's Harness and arranged to have some new clothes made. They would look just like her protective spell when it was cast, so that it would not be obvious when she used the magical armor. She'd have to know there might be danger ahead of time, but she was willing to hedge her bets. Then she headed over to the Marshall's office.

Nanuet heads back to the general store and looks for more books. After the last two did not go over so well he stops to ask Judge Lacey if he has anything that he recommends and makes sure that Mr. Lacey understands that Nanuet can not read so he needs his help picking the books out. He then drops off his findings at the jail for Chester saying "I hope these are good, not sure what they really are about you know."

Chester looks down at the two books.  The first is Uncle Toms Cabin or Life Among the Lowly by Harriet Beecher Stowe, With Introductory Remarks by James Sherman of Surrey Chapel.  George Bell & Sons, York Street Covent Garden London, 1881.  Engravings by Hinchliff. The other is Lives of Andrew Jackson and General Marion: Embracing Anecdotes of Their Characters.  Boston, Lee & Shepard Publishers.  1881 

Chester looks up at Nanuet. "These will be just fine. Thanks again." He holds up Uncle Tom's Cabin, 'Life among the Lowly is were I am now." Then he holds up the other and smiles. "This book is about two human military leaders. Nice choice. By the way, make sure Ruby and Katherine stay safe. With us in here, who knows what trouble they'd get into." He rolls his eyes.

"Why Chester, what a thing to say," Kate said as she came into the Marshall's office. She very carefully avoided looking toward the desk where whichever Earp was on duty would be sitting. He replies, "Sorry, Katherine. Um, I was being ironic. Yeah, ironic. Seeing as we're the ones in jail and all." He gives an unconvincing innocent look. 

She says, "I'm sorry I didn't come sooner. I didn't know until I got to the Lucky Lady last night. I see you're already set for things to read. Is there anything else I can do for either of you?"  He answers, "Not much, I'm afraid. Our lawyers are probably already looking for information themselves. But, thank you for asking."

Ruby stayed where she was, staring at Jake. "Actually, yes, Kate, I think both of these boys need suits. I know Jake does and I haven't seen Chester with one either. Will you join me when we're done here?" "Of course, Ruby, if you think it's necessary," Kate said, a little surprised.  She replies, "You don't think so? They have to go before Judge Isby. He already doesn't like us, Jake and I anyway."

Wyatt interrupts the conversation "No telling what he thinks of you. I guess we'll find out soon enough." Kate walked forward and grasped Ruby's hand, squeezing it tight and keeping her eyes away from Earp. "It never hurts to be presentable," she said as if Earp hadn't spoken at all. "We'll take care of it." Wyatt replies, "Ah, I get. Ignoring me are you now Mrs. Kale. Fine, be that way, I won't be the one to suffer for it."

"Why don't you leave her alone?" Ruby finally turned herself from Jake, "Unless you have something you want to tell all of us?" "It's alright Ruby. Don't worry about me."  Kate turned to face Earp. "What else is there for me to do, Marshall?" she asked quietly, with no trace of challenge in her voice. Wyatt looks around the room, at Chester and Jake in the cells, and Nanuet and Ruby near the cells and then lastly at Kate, staring her straight in the eye. Warren Earp stays over near the door, casually turning the lock to keep anyone else from entering. 

Wyatt states "I’m just saying that Judge Isby has great respect for the law, in fact he relies heavily on the word of the local lawmen. You’ve seen that at prior court hearings. I’ll get to testify first and set the direction of his outlook on the events, based upon the findings of my investigation I’m still busy conducting my investigation, none of my findings are final yet. But based upon what I know right now I’d say that Danby Jones is an idiot, that only he is guilty of anything, and that he just blamed these two in the cells to keep himself out of prison. 

But that’s only what I think right now. I still have at least of couple of days to investigate this case. Personally, this isn’t how I’d rather spend my time. I would much rather be working on investigating the Cowboy Gang stagecoach robberies. But that investigation has run cold, it dried up when we lost the trail of a Mr. Colby Tucker. 

Now, if I should happen to get an anonymous tip as to where this Colby is, and it proves to be correct, then I guess I’d spend the next couple of days on that investigation instead. But until something like that happens I’ll just have to keep working this one. There’s no telling what I might find. Heck, I could even discover that some of you are involved as well."

Kate just looked at Wyatt. "I'd say your first instinct is correct. Jones is an idiot and these two men are innocent of any wrongdoing. I'm sure you'll be convinced of that before the trial on Monday.  We've proved in the past that we are always willing to assist in the keeping of the peace. I remember a cold, wet night in this very office when three of us put ourselves on the line for that very purpose." 

She turned back to the cells. "I'm sorry, I should go. I'll see you outside Ruby," she said and headed for the door, hoping they wouldn't prevent her from leaving. Warren casually unlocks the door and holds it open for Kate to exit. "Someone will be back with dinner." Ruby gives a last glance to Jake before heading to the door.  She stops when she is near Wyatt and says very quietly, "After I finish work tonight we can talk. Where do you want to meet?" "I'll let you know" he whispers back.

Ruby walks out and meets up with Kate. "Let's go get those suits," she says dully.  They make their way over to Kelly's Dry Goods to see what they have in stock. "The gray for Jake and the black for Chester, I'd say." She also suggests a couple vests to match. "We'll take them now, and let you know about the tailoring later, thank you." Kate paid for the suits and left with Ruby. 

"Will you come with me over to the El Parador?" she asked quietly. "I want to give you something." "Of course," Ruby replies and follows Kate back. Kate lead the way up to her room and sat down at the small table. She pulled out a piece of paper and her pen and began neatly writing. After the ink dried she carefully folded the paper and wrote "Marshall Wyatt Earp" on the outside. 

She handed it to her friend. "I'm so sorry. It's my own foolishness that caused this, and I have to take responsibility for it. Just hold on to that until after work tonight, alright? Then take it to the Marshall." "What is this Kate?" "It's what you think it is. I won't be able to come to the Lucky Lady tonight, I'm sure Sonoma can play for you." Kate took a deep breath and blinked back tears.  "I have a few more letters to write and some business to take care of, it could take quite a while."

"And why would you think I would take this to the Marshal?" Ruby had become suspicious of Kate, there was no way she could have heard her talk to Wyatt from outside the jail. "What business do you have that suddenly that has to get done on a Saturday night when we need you?" Ruby's eyebrow was raised and she had a very serious look on her face.

"Read it if you like Ruby. All my business needs to be done today. They claim Mr. Tucker was involved with the Cowboy Gang, which we both know to be a lie. They want him because of what he knows. But their story makes me an accomplice. The moment they have that in hand they'll arrest me. They won't let a chance to be rid of me slip by."

Ruby tucked the note inside her pocket. "Maybe they are right, maybe Mr. Tucker did join the Cowboy Gang. After all, he was there playing cards with Johnny Ringo." Ruby sat on the bed. "But I doubt they'll arrest you Kate, there are too many of us that know the truth and besides, they aren't going to take a chance that you tell the Judge." Ruby sighed. "You need to stay with Mr. Gonzales. You can do your business in his room. Keep Ginnie with you too. I'll take care of the rest." Ruby stood and headed for the door. "Promise me you'll stay with Mr. Gonzales tonight."

"Tom was playing cards with him, are you going to tell me Tom joined the Cowboy Gang too?" Kate shook her head and laid out another piece of paper. "I'm so sorry Ruby. I never meant to hurt any of you. I can do my writing with Mr. Gonzales." "I'm not telling you Tom joined the Cowboy Gang, but the truth is we don't know what Tom and Colby were doing there and we don't know anything about Colby Tucker. Maybe you are better off keeping that in mind." 

"I want to hear you promise me you will stay with Mr. Gonzales tonight. I'm not stupid Kate. We will find a way out of this but not if you go and do something crazy. And you need to make sure to protect Ginnie."  Ruby walked up next to Kate and put her hand on her arm. "You didn't hurt anyone, this isn't your fault." Ruby paused. "But I just can't let them hurt Jake, I know you understand." Kate replies, "I'm not going after the Earps if that's what you mean. They've won. Enough people have been hurt."

"No, it's not what I mean. And I know if you were going to stay with Gonzales you would promise me that you would stay with him. One of us has experience with shady deals, Kate, and it's not you. I can't try to get us all out of this if I don't know what you are going to do.  Look, Jake and Chester are in jail until Monday. You don't need to go off doing something irrational." Ruby laughs, "Save that for me." She pauses, "Hum.. why don't we both go see Mr. Gonzales together, right now?"

Kate looked at Ruby, exasperated. She wasn't going to get rid of Ruby without giving in to something. Maybe her teacher and Ruby could think of an alternative. If not he had to sleep at some point and she could slip away. She gathered her papers and went with Ruby. They head to Mr. Gonzales room.

Ruby and Kate find Gonzales reading inside his mansion. They fill him in on the entire situation and getting threatened by Wyatt Earp. "So, do you have any ideas for us? I'm afraid Kate is going to try something foolish."  Gonzales looks at both Ruby and Kate and says "Ideas? Seems like the key piece of knowledge that everyone needs here is the current whereabouts of this Mr. Tucker. Another talk with him might also be in order, when Kate spoke to him last he was too afraid for his life to think rationally. Do you have any idea where we might find him?" Kate looked up from where she was sitting with red-rimmed eyes. "He's with my family in Boston," she said quietly. "But I can't tell Earp that. I wrote him a note, told him that Mr. Tucker went east. I hoped it would give me enough time to reach Mr. Tucker and warn him."

Gonzales replies, "You think that will satisfy the Earps?" He turns to Ruby and asks "Do you think that will be enough for them?"   She answers, "I don't know. I don't think the Earps will be satisfied until they have Mr. Tucker in a cell, or worse. 

He sits down and thinks for a minute. "Well, going to Boston today isn't possible, I don't have the spells needed to transport us there. We could do it tomorrow, except I've never been there, and can only bring us to somewhere I know. The closest I've ever been to New England is New York City."   Kate says, “The train ride from New York is less than a day. Leaving tomorrow, we'd still be ahead of them. I can't let Jake and Chester go to jail, but I can't betray Tom's friend either. I'm so sorry, I should have gone back to Boston."

Gonzales replies "There's another possibility. It's riskier, but with your help Kate we could do it. I could cast a Detect Thoughts spell on you prior to casting the transport spell and bring us to the image from your mind. But it would have to be a place you know intimately, one that wouldn't have changed since you saw it last, and preferably a place where nobody else will be when we arrive. You would also have to totally open your mind to me, without resisting in any way, otherwise the image would not be complete enough for me to use it."

"There are quiet places in my parents home where no one would be. I know the schedules of the servants, we could avoid them. I don't mind having the spell cast on me." Katherine looked down at the floor. He replies, "That could still be problematic. The furnishings and decor may have been changed since you saw it. Even a different rug could throw off the spell. Then there's also the problem of having to explain to your parents how we got into the house. No, I was thinking of somewhere more remote, maybe an outdoor location shielded from changes in the weather or perhaps an unused barn stall."

Kat asks, "Ruby, do you think the note will be enough for the Earps? I didn't want you to know where I was going, I wanted you to be able to honestly say you didn't know. But I suppose home is the obvious place." "No," Ruby says suddenly. "Your note Kate is not enough to satisfy the Earps and I don't plan on using it to implicate you. You must be crazy to think I would hand them over in writing that you helped Tucker." 

"And nothing short of them having Tucker is going be enough. Wyatt said, 'AND PROVES TRUE.' So what if you get to Boston and warn Tucker? Then the Earps get there and he isn't there and they think we lied and now we're in even more trouble then before. Then they come after all of us and kill us." Ruby pauses, "This needs to end. I think you need to take Mr. Gonzales advice. Talk to Tucker, last time you spoke to him he was irrational. It's time for him to come back. Kate, this must be hard for you, but you have decisions to make. It's either going to be Tucker or all of us."

She replies, "It's not going to be any of us. They want him, they can have him, but they aren't going to like it."  Kate started walking slowly around the room. "I didn't want this, but I'm done playing by their rules." She laughed bitterly. "They had everything they wanted, the fools. When we bring him back, he needs to see Berg. Judge Isby would be better. Before he sees anyone named Earp. 

The Earps are never going to feel safe until everyone who knows this secret is silenced. So we have to bring the secret out. Not in public, I'm not that stupid. But if we can get Berg and Isby to talk to Tucker first, then get Wyatt called in, we might be able to make a little legal arrangement. Our silence for Jake and Chester's freedom, and my time with Morgan. All four of them can stand there with guns drawn on me for all I care, as long as I get to say what I want to say.  Maybe we take him to Morgan first. We can say what needs to be said and then he can tell his brothers to back off. I don't know, I don't want to risk anyone if we can avoid it."  

“It’s too late, we’re all at risk, whether you want to admit it or not.” Ruby ran her hand through her hair. “There is no going back now.”   Kate sighed, “As far as I know, Morgan isn’t here in Promise City and I’m not inclined to do this in Tombstone, on their turf. And they will never agree to see Judge Isby. I don’t know if he is bought or not but if he isn’t and we bring this to him, that’s the end for all of us. Maybe we can get a couple of lawyers involved. I really don’t know that Mitchell Berg will go for any of this but there is only one way to find out. And you can’t trust that leech Fisk, so that only leaves the new guy, who we know nothing about.” 

“You prepare to go to Boston tomorrow and bring Tucker back with you. You stay in tonight and keep yourself safe. I’m going to talk to Wyatt and I’ll see what I can find out, how far I can push him. But I will tell him that you are bringing Tucker back. The Earps can choose to do this quietly or not, it’s their choice.”  Kate nodded and sat down. "There's nothing else we can do, is there? I'm sorry Ruby. I'll do what needs to be done." She folded her hands on the table and looked down at them. "I'm sorry." 

Ruby sat down next to Kate. "I don't know what else to do but force the issue. I had been hoping that you might be able to just live with this, but now the Earp's have made it clear they don't want to let it go. We can't let them blackmail us forever." Ruby put her hand under Kate's chin and gently lifted her face up. Looking her in the eyes, "It's not your fault. But you need to figure out just what you will do to make this go away. We all have to decide that for ourselves." She drooped her and hugged Kate tightly. "Hopefully this will all be over soon, one way or the other."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Nineteen, “Faro vs. Poker”, Saturday, March 11th, 1882, * 

Around a half-hour after Nanuet, Kate and Ruby have left Wyatt sends Warren off on an errand. The Marshall then wanders over to Jake's cell and says "You can probably stop being worried about your fate. I have a hunch that your girlfriend will take care of the problem." "She's very resourceful," Jake comments dryly. "In your mind, what takes care of the problem? You can tell me, it's not like I'm going to tell anyone or anyone would believe me over you."

He replies, "That's the truth. And that Lieutenant Gamble told me about Martin's dishonorable discharge, nobody's going to believe him either, especially Isby. The problem is that until my brothers and I showed up here the Cowboy Gang ran the County. Back then they were even audacious enough to wear red sashes as a badge of membership. We stopped that, made people see them for the criminals that they were. 

The gang was led by this outlaw named Curly Bill Brocius. Turns out he was wanted for cattle rustling in Texas but we didn't find that out until recently. We pushed them underground but they started pushing back. Almost had a big shootout in Tombstone last October but Arcade's Gang intervened and stopped it. I actually started to think that Arcade's Gang was on our side until they gunned down my old friend Doc Holiday the next day. 

In December Curly Bill then made two fatal mistakes. First he shot my brother Virgil, crippled his arm and intensified our resolve to end the gang once and for all. Then he made the mistake of recruiting Deadeye Douglas to join the gang and Deadeye killed him. 

While Virgil was still recovering, figuring a wounded Marshall made for easy pickings, Deadeye had the gang knock off two Tombstone Stages plus that bank robbery here you know all too well about. We've been trying to catch the gang since then. We've apprehended several members but didn't have enough evidence to make any of the charges stick. Our last two leads are Colby Tucker and Pony Deal. Virgil caught Deal two days ago but he's not talking. 

If I can catch Tucker we might be able to get something. Your friend Kale knows more than she's telling, but she may now be more inclined to help. Why she's assisting a robber and possible murderer I can't say, all I can figure is that her late husband may have been involved with the Cowboy Gang too. Said he wanted to start a ranch, that would have made a mighty good cover for rustlers."

Jake says, "I won't argue with you on the Cowboy Gang. I've been shot at by them more times than I care to admit. If it were just about them there isn't much I wouldn't do to see them stopped, shot or hanging by a rope. I just don't see Tucker, or even Kale for that matter, having the spine to join the Cowboy Gang. Or any Cowboy Gang leader with half a wit that would trust either of those two with any real information even if they did have the spine." 

Jake leans back on the bed and puts his hands behind his head. "If you had wanted it, you could've had my help with the Cowboy Gang. I have a nagging suspicion that you have more on your mind than that." Jake fixes Wyatt with his eyes. "So what if you can't find Tucker. Or if he got his throat cut in a whorehouse somewhere? What if you do find him and he won't talk or doesn't know squat? What then? The world doesn't turn on Colby Tucker, at least I don't want my world to turn on him." 

Earp says, "I've already concluded that we won't find him. Thought he might be one of those bodies they found in the Dragoon Mountains a few days back, but he wasn't.  But I do know this. Katherine Kale was the last one to be seen with Tucker, that day back in January when you got off the train in Tombstone. And when my brother Virgil questioned her about Tucker she lied. She can't lie worth a damn Cook, you should know that as well as anybody. So if there's any chance of us finding Tucker it's through her."

Jake replies, "In the mean time, I guess I just sit here and be your leverage on Katherine. I don't know how well that will really work. I don't give a rat's tail what happens to Tucker. I do care quite a bit what happens to me. If this Tucker business doesn't work out for you remember, tell Jake Cook what he should do to avoid going in front of Isby. I can be quite a resourceful guy too." Jake sighs, grabs his hat and places it covering most of his face. "Looks like I have plenty of time to catch up on my rest."

Earp replies, "Don't you go taking that tone with me Cook. You may not approve of my tactics but I'll do whatever needs doing to bring down the Cowboys. After Virgil got shot we sent our wives back to California, too dangerous to have them around. Once these outlaws are done with we can bring our women back and start living our lives again."

"It's not a tone Wyatt, it's a fact. I'm not being smart with you. I'm stuck in here and can't do anything about anything." Jake sits up. "I didn't know you sent your women away. I worry about my woman and all the trouble the Cowboy Gang brings same as you. I'm not going to be slick and say that you and I are alike, because we're not." Jake chuckles.  Wyatt replies, "We're more alike than you realize.” Jake gives him a small smile and a nod. "I'll have the good taste not to point that out to folks." 

Wyatt says, “No, seriously, I hadn't planned to become a lawman again when we settled here. I consider myself a gambler by trade, although my game is faro rather than poker."  

Jack continues, "What I was saying it that this don't mean we couldn't get along over certain goals. Like putting the Cowboy Gang out of business. If we both want the same thing, I could be a whole lot more use out of here than in." Jake watches for his reaction.  Wyatt replies, "Well, I enlisted your aid once, but that was back when I thought this town would be willing to pay you. I have to be careful here too, that Merchant's Association pays my salary, and you're not high on their list." 

Jake comments, "You have seen that I've tussled with them before. The day on the road when Morgan got shot, the night coming back from the mine when we brought one of the men in for you, and a couple of other times. I already have enemies in that gang. I don't want to wait until they come after Ruby or me on their terms." Again, Jake watches his reaction. 

"Since you own the keys, I wait until you get Tucker or not. Why do you think he's part of the gang anyway? What did he do or who was he hanging around with?"  Wyatt answers, "Hard for me to say, that was Virgil's investigation. Warren and Morgan have been back and forth but I haven't been to Tombstone in a long time so all my information is second hand. I just know what they've told me."

Chester leans back in his cell, taking in all this information. He thinks to himself, “The Marshals must really want this Tucker guy, if they're willing to frame me and Jake. What did he do? I mean, sounds like they already know Curly Bill Brocius shot their brother. Wait a minute, if Katherine helped him, he must know something about her husband's murder. That's right, Ruby told me she suspected Morgan Earp. No matter what, things are going to be different around here.”

Jake tells Wyatt, "Fair enough. If you decide not to hang me out to dry perhaps we can come to an understanding on what I can do about the Cowboy Gang. I don't give two craps about a couple dollars a day. I'm more interested in keeping them away from Promise City and the silver mine. And both those are worth a lot more that a couple dollars a day." 

Jake scratches his beard a couple of times before he says, "Anything in your agreement to be Marshall keep you from dealing Faro in town?" Wyatt replies, "No, nothing at all. Dealt Faro in Tombstone even after Virgil made me a deputy." "Seems ironic to be talking business with my jailer." Jake says after a moment of silence.  Wyatt answers, "Not really. Personally, I think you're making a really poor business decision not offering Faro at your saloon. How much do you know about the game of faro compared to that of poker?" 

Jake says, “I'm sure you know more, it's your game like poker's my game.  I've been around. I've dealt Faro too. In a fair game the odds don't favor the house very much, so for that type of gambling craps is better for the house.” Wyatt says, I beg to differ with you on the point about Faro. Maybe on a Mississippi riverboat, filled with seasoned gamblers, the odds don't favor the house, but I've found that our here in the rough-and-tumble Wild West the opposite it. You just need a dealer with a flair for Faro and your honest game can favor the house." 

Jake says, “Well, it is a simple game to learn so it is easier to get new players or those who don't want to spend lots of time learning or aren't that bright. There is more luck involved for the average players than in poker, and less concentration required since you are only playing against the house. It may be simple to play but it is hard to master and the game moves fast. So it's hard to find good dealers. Me, I favor poker because I love playing poker. It was not an economic decision, but a lifestyle." 

Wyatt says, "Which is why you're being a fool not offering the game at the Lucky Lady!  Who is at the poker tables around town? The town businessmen, those laying down roots. They may enjoy the game and spend some money, but that's not where the real money is to be made in a mining town with lots of potential new claims.  This town has at least fifty serious prospectors living right here and probably another two hundred in the hills within an hour's ride. None of them are serious poker players, they're too busy panning, digging or blasting for their fortunes. They're gambling their whole professions on luck. So when they come to town they want a game that relies on more luck and less skill.  If you want to run a poker saloon move to San Francisco or Galveston. But if you want to set up shop in a mining town Faro's the game!” 

Jake stops talking and rubs the side of his face before continuing. "Ruby and I talked about it. The main reason we don't have Faro is we don't know a good Faro dealer who wants to work at the Lucky Lady. Otherwise we'd be doing it now a couple nights a week. We'll be doing some expansion soon and will have room for it all week if it proves popular. If you know a good Faro dealer send him our way."   Earp replies, “Let's see how this whole business pans out with the Cowboy Gang and Tucker, then maybe we can talk further.”

Jake says, "I've got nothing better to do, if you have the time why don't you tell me what kind of information you are trying to find. Maybe I know something of use." Jake suggests and shrugs.  Wyatt replies, "I think I'll hold off on that until I have a better idea of the Tucker situation."

Chester just shakes his head at Jake and Wyatt talking shop. Chester thinks to himself, “He's always looking for an angle. But at least, he and the Marshall have something in common. That should make things easier on us.” 

Back at the El Parador, Kate sighed. "I already decided, I'm just not sure I can live with it.  Over would be good. All over, one way or another."   Ruby kept her mouth shut. Kate would learn to live with whatever she had to do, just like everyone else did. She let go of her friend, sure that she would stay in the El Parador, and stood up. "What do you think, Mr. Gonzales?"

He replies, "I think that tomorrow Kate and I have a trip to make to Boston. Ruby, you're welcome to join us if you'd like, although I imagine that we'll be leaving rather early in the morning and I know you're seldom up then. Check with Nanuet to see if wishes to join us as well, I still have some disguises available."

"I'll let you know later or tomorrow. Thanks Mr. Gonzales." Ruby gives him a kiss on the cheek and a 'please watch out for her tonight' look and leaves.   She heads back to the Lucky Lady and has a seat at the bar. When Nanuet comes in she asks him, "Any plans for tomorrow? Feel like taking a trip?" "If there is one thing I have learned in my time in this place, it's don't make any plans. Where we going?" Nanuet asks.   She says, "Here's not the best place actually, just think about it and I'll give you the details in a bit..." 

Kate was quiet for a while after Ruby left. "You know, he's not going to want to come back with us. How are we going to convince him?"  Gonzales replies, "I'm not sure we can. I don't even know if we want to. Bringing him could very easily be the same as sentencing him to death. Plus, he might reveal to Isby and others how he got back her, and we don't want my use of magic to be public knowledge. 

Kate says, "I've considered that, but not bringing him sentences Jake and Chester. I can't tell Wyatt Earp that Tucker is with my family. And you're right, I don't know how we would even get him here. He already knows about me, but that's a chance I'll have to take. But I don't want to endanger you. As of right now, I think you are the only person I haven't put in danger." 

Gonzales continues, “We need to talk to him, not necessarily return him here against his will. Don't worry though my little Sandpiper, we'll figure out something. Ruby doesn't always think everything through, especially when it comes to that boyfriend of hers. She even thanked him for shooting her in the leg.  Trust me, we will find a way to make this all right. In the meanwhile, figure out what our specific destination is going to be. Personally, I'm looking forward to meeting your family."  "I'm not sure that's possible, making it right. I used to believe that.... Never mind." She took up her pen and began writing again. What they were about to do was not exactly what she had planned, but her affairs should still be in order before tomorrow.   Gonzales left to give her some privacy. 

It was quiet in the room as Katherine's pen moved across the paper. Her instructions were fairly simple. If something were to happen to her, her share of the ranch was to fall half to Ginnie, and the other half split between Sonoma, Nanuet and Flint. If she wasn't interested, Ginnie was to be given any money in her bank account and set up in a boarding school.  Next she began writing notes. One for her friends here in Promise City, one for Conrad Booth, and one for her teacher. She looked around this room where she had first remembered what being happy was like. 

Katherine tucked the notes away, hoping they wouldn't be needed. Without a task to hand, she stood and began to walk, eventually ending in the library. She sat in the only comfortable chair and curled up, wishing for a window. And a window appears on the wall Kate is looking at, the bookcase in that section fading away. The curtains are drawn back but there is no image at all in the glass.

Any other day Kate would have marveled at the sudden appearance of that window, but today she just took it as a matter of course. She imagined the garden beyond her window at her parents, the way it would look in the autumn when the rain was falling and everything looked as if it were weeping.

The glass clears and an image fills the window. It isn't her parent's garden in Boston however. She is looking out from a hillside in a wood elvan town. She can see dozens of adobe structures and a few made of wood. Townspeople are passing by, some of the men in western style clothing but most with bright ponchos and sombreros on their head. The women are mostly in brightly-colored dresses. And the children are all playing happily in the streets. She can see a large body of water in the distance, which appears to be an ocean, with a few ships anchored in the harbor.

Kate looked at the image for a moment, thinking this strange window must show only someplace her teacher wanted to see. She wished the bookcase back and closed her eyes. "Your home?" she said quietly, fully expecting Mr. Gonzales to hear and answer. "Yes" his voice replies as he walks up behind her. "I sensed that the window had appeared. I'm curious how you managed to accomplish it?" 

"You're looking at what had been known as the village of San Juan de los Esteros. Today it is known as Brownsville, Texas, with a population of near 4,000. This is the oldest part of town, where the elves who have resided here for centuries live."  He looks more intently and says "That man, with the long mustache and the blue swirl pattern on his woolen poncho. That is my cousin Carlos. You'd like him, he trains horses too. That boy near him, that would be Carlos's son Ramone. He appears to have grown since I saw him last."

"I just sat down and wished for a window. It was blank, I hoped it would show me something else. I tried to wish it away, that doesn't seem to have worked so well," she paused. "I'm sure I would. Like him, I mean," she said, not really looking. "It's a long time to be away from home."

"Yes, and since the Texas authorities are looking for me it would be dangerous for me to go there. When I first arrived here in Arizona I would spend hours staring out this window. I then forced myself to do it less often. Now that I think of it, the window hasn't been up since you came into my life. It's funny, it's the same window and the same town but I see it differently now. It is now a place of fond memories for me, but I am not longing to be there. This is my home now. Thank you for that Katherine."  He makes a hand gesture and concentrates and then the window disappears and the bookshelves filled with book fill the space again.

Kate says, "Thank you. It's good to know that I helped someone here. You know, Conrad said yesterday that I change people, that they are better for my being there," she stopped and shook her head. "Someone should ask Jake, Chester, and Ruby about that." Mr. Gonzales was quiet while Kate sat in the chair for another minute. "I'm sorry," she said finally, getting up. "I'm just.... it's hard to see anything clearly right now. You've helped me as much, or more, than I've helped you. But I am glad, and you're welcome."

Gonzales suggests to Kate that they head downstairs for some of Dorita’s Saturday night dinner specials. Kate agreed saying, "I think this is the first Saturday since I've been here that I haven't worked. I'm not sure if I can eat, but I'll try. I must look a fright," she finished as she checked her hair by touching the knot at the back of her head. Instead of trying to fix it she just pulled out the pins and let it hang loose.  "It's still early, perhaps it will be quiet yet,'" she said as they left his rooms and went downstairs.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty, “The Priestess”, Saturday, March 11th, 1882,*

The stagecoach rolls into town. A rough looking man saunters out of the Wells Fargo office to help with the bags. He spots a striking young human woman stepping off the coach. She has flowing dark hair and soft olive skin that, he notices, swells and curves in all the right places. He licks his lips and quickens his pace. She looks in his direction and smiles. “Buenos Dias, Senor.” 

“Good day Senorita. How may I help you?” he says looking her up and down. With the same sunny smile she responds “ I am in need of a place to store my things for the moment, a hot meal,” and brushing the dust from her traveling gown, “and a bath” she says. 

“Ah Senorita, I am sure that I can be of assistance. I will store your bags in my office. You may purchase passable fare at the Lucky Lady or the Drover's Hotel… and I will gladly help you bathe.” he leers. She looks up with an amused sparkle in her eyes and laughs “Ah Senor you are so kind and I’m sure the goddess will bless you for such generosity. Let me introduce myself if we are to be friends.” 

She holds out a delicately gloved hand. “My name is Minerva Garcia Florencia and this is my owl Luna,” she says holding up a cage containing a small white owl. “I am hoping that we will come to know one another very well as I will be preaching at the Olympus Church on Sunday.” 

“Pardon me, por favor, Madre,” he stammers. “I had no idea that you were a preacher. You don’t look like…. I mean…. you’re so…. ummm, I did not mean to insult you.” “No offense taken Senor, I shall take it as the complement that it was intended to be.” “Will you be staying in Promise City long, Madre?” 

She puts him at ease by laughing brightly, “Madre? Now you do insult me. Do I look like your mother, Senor?”.. No need to be so formal ” Laughing he says ”No Miss you certainly don’t look like my mother.” “You may call me Senorita Minerva. And yes, I am home to stay” she smiles. “Home to stay? But I haven’t seen you here before. Have I?” he says. “No, She replies. I am new to these parts but I like the looks of this town. It’s just the way I imagined it would be. Full of promise don’t you agree? Now I think Luna and I should find us a bite to eat.” 

“The Lucky Lady is one block down on the left,” he says pointing east. “It can get a mite rough in there at times, Miss. Be careful. Good Luck and May the gods protect you, Miss.” He says. “They may Senor, but I find it more prudent to protect myself.” she takes a small gun from her bag and hides it in the folds of her gown. Picking up Luna in one arm and a delicate tapestry bag with an intricately woven design in the other she moves toward the saloon. 

Minerva pauses, turns back to the man and sweetly calls. “I shall see you at church on Sunday senor!” and with a soft feminine bounce to her step, a satisfied smirk on her full lips and a look of determination in her dark eyes she sets out in search of the saloon. “Well Luna, that’s one down, another 300 or so more to go.”

A short distance away Luc was thinking that he needed a job. The money that Henry had gave him was running low. He might be wanted but he was not going to resort to being a low life to get money. 'bout the only thing he knew how to do was fight and ride. Luc decided he might as well accept it and take up trying to be a bouncer again. First place he tried was obviously the El Parador.

Luc spoke to Pedro, the owner of the place. He told Luc "We don't have any jobs at the moment. Problem you face is that most businesses in town won't hire a half-elf. I'd suggest you ask over at the Lone Star, sorry, I mean Lucky Lady. They just finished adding a floor to the place and are talking about some further construction work. They've hired an Indian who stays here, so are more open minded than most around here."

"You forgot to mention yourself," Luc though to himself as Pedro spoke." Thanks. I'll try the Lady then." Luc turned and walked out. He almost knew Pedro was going to mention that place to him. Seeing as how they just reopened and are trying to keep their legs from the previous business. What was even funnier was that he would have to put up with the Singer's snake tongue again. Maybe he might go a trip there without seeing her, seeing as she was the evening entertainment and this was afternoon. Luc made the walk down to the Lucky Lady. As usual the Big Wall was taking guns at the door. As Luc unarmed himself he said" The owner a this place about?"

Ruby considered letting Niles handle this, but when she looked up he was not to be seen. Yes, the liquor delivery, she remember, that would explain why Harry is behind the bar. She slid off her chair. "And why would a cowboy such as yourself need the owner? If I might be so bold to ask?" Ruby pulled her long hair over her shoulder and cocked her head, waiting for a response.

Luc smiled. " Ma damn luck," he thought to himself as he fixed his hat and looked at the Singer. " Well ma'am I wasn't aware the entertainment was the owner," Luc said with a slight hint of sarcasm," but I was told this is the place to come if a fella was looking for work." Luc walks over to the bar crossing through the sunspots on the hard wood floor. He wanted to laugh from the irony.  "Pedro down at the El Parador said no one hires guys like me. Says you got an Indian workin for ya here. Just figured I'd pop in and see if yer boss'd wanna take me on."

"We do have an Indian that works here and that's him right there." She nods to the bar. "His name is Nanuet. Guys like you? You mean cowboys like you?" Ruby walked a circle around Luc, looking him up and down. "And what DO cowboys like you do, Luc?"

Nanuet looked the half-elf up and down. He realized that he recognized him from hanging around the Lucky Lady the other night. He must be new to town, haven't seem him around he thought to himself.  At first Nanuet didn't like the way this guy talked. Seemed like he needed a lesson in manners, especially when talking to a lady. He opened his mouth to say something, but Ruby seemed to have no trouble handling herself.

Luc looks over at Nanuet as Ruby points to him. He can see the wheels in the Indian’s head turning as he looks Luc up and down. Ruby passes into his vision as she circles him. " You treat everyone like a deer in a wolf pack?" Luc says looking between Ruby and Nanuet," I dunno weather yer sizin me up fer a meal or bein friendly." 

Luc takes his hat off and fixes the inside as it was becoming uncomfortable." And so there's no confusion.... I ain't no cowboy. As far as guys like me...." Luc says pulling his long hair back over his ears to reveal his heritage," guess you could say we don't belong nowhere....nor are we wanted. Jus figured I'd see if you had work." Luc puts his hat back on and looks at Ruby waiting for another sly remark.

Minerva enters the saloon in time to see a young woman circling what appears to be a rather wary looking half elf twirling his hat in his hand. She notes the Indian at the bar watching the scene with amusement in his eyes. Minerva sets Luna and her tapastry bag on the table by the window where she can observe what's going on inside and outside the saloon.

Ruby watched the well-dressed woman enter the Saloon and take in her surroundings. Not very often did women frequent the saloon, alone, and so well dressed. While keeping an eye on her Ruby commented, "You still didn't say what kind of work you were looking for. As for being a cowboy, you look like one to me." Ruby stopped directly in front of him. "You look big and strong. You're hired, but consider it an audition. You'll report to Mr. Mills," she gestures to him, "and you'll do as he tells you. Work out the details with him." She pauses, taps her lip, and smiles, "And you'll report to me." 

She leaves Luc standing there with his mouth hanging open and makes her way over to the new lady. "Good afternoon. Welcome to the Lucky Lady. You must be new in town, I've never seen you before. Name's Ruby," she says cheerfully extending her hand. It's almost like you run this place, she thinks to herself, and it was helping take her mind off the troubles of the day. "How can I help you?"

“Buenos Dios, Ruby, I am Minerva Garcia Florencia and this is Luna, she say's motioning to her owl. My compliments to you. You handled that gentleman very well.  I hope that you can help us. We have been on the road a long while and are in need of a warm meal and a cold drink.”

"Pleasure to meet you." Ruby laughed, "I'm quite used to handling men, as you can imagine, and I'm sure you are too." Ruby paused only a moment before leaning closer to the owl's cage, her long hair flowing forward. "Now here is something you don't see every day, nice to meet you too, Luna." She straightened up. "I don't usually do the serving around here but today I think I'll make an exception. What's your posion, as they say?" Ruby stood there with a smile on her face, trying to size the young woman up.

“Why don't you join me”, Minerva says.  “I'll have whatever you're having but Luna would like some water and a bit of raw meat if you have any on hand. You're the first I've met since I've come into town. Except for the nice man at the Wells Fargo office”. She chuckles, “I think I'm going to really like it here.  Perhaps you could sit for a few moments and head me in the right direction.”

Ruby goes into the kitchen and orders up a plate of food, getting a funny look from Maria when she asks for some raw meat on the side. She gets 2 glasses and some whiskey and joins Minerva at her table. Maria carries out the small bowl of water that Ruby had forgotten.  "So, what are you doing here in Promise City, if I might ask? And Minvera, that's a pretty name, does it mean something?" Ruby leans back in her chair and slowly drinks her whiskey while Minvera speaks.

Minerva raises her glass in a toast.” Gracias, Senorita Ruby. To the Promise of new beginnings!” She downs her drink and a satisfied sigh escapes her lips. Ruby looks at her in surprise and Minerva chuckles. “It was a long road to get here. Luna and I have traveled all the way from Spain.” We plan on making Promise City our home. She pours herself another round and hold the bottle out to Ruby. “Thank the Goddess for leading us here. I come from a small provincial town. A terrible place. Infested with narrow-minded, power hungry wizards.”  She waves her hand in the air as though she is shooing away a pesky fly. “But that’s a story long story for another day.” 

She sits Luna on the top of her cage and strokes her feathers as she feeds her bits of meat. “I wrote ahead to Mr. Judge Lacy. He’s been kind enough to allow us to preach occasionally for the Church of Olympus. I’m not sure if they’re done building it yet though. Do you know of him? I was told to look him up at the General Store when we arrived. I’m hoping he’ll have an idea of where we can find a place to board as well. Perhaps you might know of a place? I suppose I may have to find employment also but I think we have enough money to tide us over for a while and I could always sell some tapestries if I need to”. “You asked of my name. It is a beautiful name isn’t it. Just like the goddess Minerva who led us here.”

Ruby smiles warmly at the woman. "That is some story and you've come quite a distance. Yes, Promise City has changed my life, well, the people in it have anyway." Ruby eyes got a dreamy look as she drifted off in thought for a moment. Then she snapped out of it. "Wizards, huh? I'd like to hear some stories about that." She sighed, "Yes, I know Mr. Lacey. Some events, um, transpired between us and I don't believe he thinks kindly of me anymore. But he seems like a nice man. As for a place to stay, there are many options, but if you are open minded like I think you are then you might enjoy the El Parador. I lived there for a while myself. Tell Dorita and Pedro that I sent you."  "So what will you be preaching about then?" At that moment Luc approached... 

Luc felt it not a good idea to laugh in the face of his new boss. He kept quiet and just smiled letting them think he was happy he was hired. Which he was, ecstatic in fact. He couldn't help but laugh. " You look big and strong," his new boss had said. He walked to the bar and ordered a shot. He quickly drank it and walked over to the table where the well-dressed woman and his boss sat.  " 'scuse me ma'am," Luc says as a small pistol slides out from his sleeve. He puts it on the table and looks at Ruby smiling," you forgot to say smart." Luc leaves the small gun on the table and walks over to see what Mills wanted him to do. He was smiling the whole way. He was beginning to like this town. Minerva gazes intently at Luc as he saunters away. " I think you got yourself a keeper there. Ruby"

Ruby looks up from the table and laughs. She stands and picks up his gun off the table. "Not so smart," she starts, "You're going to need this." She turns back to Minvera, "Excuse me for a moment." She heads over to the Cowboy and puts her arm through his, then leads him to Jeff. "Mr. Mills, Chester is going to be missing for a few days so we're going to need a second bouncer. Luc here is going to fill in. And when Chester comes back he can help you with building out back. Room and board, although he might have to share with Chester. $5 a week. Sound fair?"

"Woman never runs out of things to say," Luc thought as he heard Ruby call after him. He feels an arm slip into his and is startled a second then sees it is just Ruby. "Five dollars a week is fine," Luc says as they walk together," but you can keep that little thing. Ain't good for nothing  'cept up close.... and I mean real close. Besides I can always get another one. It's the ones yer big man has in that cabinet over yonder I want. So I guess my next question is what do you want me to do now boss?"

"Well, Cowboy, you can keep calling me boss for starters, I like that. And Jeff will give you back your guns so you can protect this place and show to you your room. Until he needs you, probbaly not until tonight, make yourself at home. Maybe introduce yourself to the Indian, Nanuet." Ruby gives him a wink and turns on her heel, flipping him with her hair. Nanuet thinks to himself  “Now why did you send him over here? You know I am not the social type.”  Nanuet waits and watches the half-elf to see what he decides to do.

Luc walks over to the cabinet and Mills hands him his guns and bowie knife back. Luc walks over to Nanuet and sits next to him at the bar. He sits with a glass of water as he adjusts himself. He turns to Nanuet and extends his hand," Nanuet huh. Names Luc.... if you don't mind me asking, what tribe do you come from." Nanuet says "Probably never heard of them. Small tribe, mixed in with the Apache now mostly. Yavapi."

Luc thinks for a minute but nothing comes to mind. " Heard of the Apachee but never the Yavapi." Luc slugs his water down and pats Nanuet on the shoulder." I'll see you tonight," Luc says as he gets up to leave" I have a few things to get from the El Parador. Tell the boss lady when she's done entertaining." Luc walks out into the afternoon sun and sighs. "Not a bad start," he thinks," just not sure how long it'll last." Luc walks down the street back to El Parador.

Ruby casually makes her way back over to Minvera. "Now, what were you saying? Oh yes... preaching..." Ruby pours herself another whiskey and refills Minerva's glass too. She glances over at Luc and laughs to herself, “Yeah, Jake is going to LOVE this.”

Nanuet walks over to Ruby.  "What did you go and hire him for? You don't know anything about him and now you are going to let him run around here and be armed? Maybe now was not the best time to be hiring new help, especially strangers. And to let him be running around here with guns? I hope you know what your doing."

Ruby looks up at Nanuet and shrugs. "He looks harmless to me. Besides, I have you around to keep an eye on him." Ruby blinks up at him innocently. "We need someone to help cover Chester being gone. And to help build the new building out back. We can't expect you to do it all yourself. But aren't you sweet for worrying," Ruby hops up and gives Nanuet a kiss on the cheek. "That reminds me, I have some things to discuss with you. After I finish speaking with Miss Minvera. She is going to tell me about her preaching at the new church they are going to build. Care to join us? Or are you busy?"  Nanuet replies, "I'm not busy, but I think I'll stay right here, maybe help with the liquor delivery. Not so sure about all the strangers in town lately. I will get my feel for her from a distance I think."

She answers, “Now, Senor Nanuet, you’re not being very hospitable. If you want to keep me and Luna as customers you’ll have to do better than that.” A hint of a smile makes its way to Minerva's lips. “Course this fine whiskey on your table helps too. Perhaps you’d feel more comfortable if you took the time to sit a spell. I need to be on my way soon but I do hope that we’ll get to know one another better before too long.” 

Minerva is feeling relaxed after a few drinks and a hot meal. She looks at Ruby with warm admiration. She’s really beginning to like this girl. There’s a lot more than fluff under that hat she thinks.  “I like the way you handle yourself Ruby. You sure do keep’em on their toes.” Ruby opens her mouth to reply but Minerva raises her hand in a placating gesture and laughs, “Now don’t go getting all defensive. There’s nothing wrong with using your goddess given talents to smooth the way. It’d be a sin not to use what gifts the gods gave you and you do it just fine.” Looking over to the Indian and polishing off her drink Minerva notes. “Not a very trusting soul, that one. But I think he’s got the right idea. Better to be careful than depend on the gods to intervene for you. Course if he’s really worried about you he probably should be keeping your troubles a little closer to the vest. Still he does appear to be very devoted to you." 

Ruby thinks, this girl doesn’t sound like any preacher I’ve ever heard. Doesn’t look much like one either.  Minerva, relaxed in her chair, continues to pet Luna. She looks Ruby in the eye. “Sounds like you got yourself some troubles, Ruby. From the dreamy look that keeps coming into your eyes I might conclude that it has something to do with a man. But it seems more ominous than that. I’m not going to push you to tell me your secrets but I’m a pretty good judge of people and I feel a Kindred spirit in you. I’m hoping that as you get to know me better you’ll come to trust my council. The goddess knows I could sure use a good friend or two in this town. Luna and I plan on putting roots down here and I like what I’ve seen so far. Promise City seems like a place where Luna and I can both spread our wings. 

I think I’m preaching at the town hall on Sunday. Now I know you’re probably not a traditional church goer but I think you’ll find my sermons a bit more practical and a whole lot less traditional than most. I’d like you to consider sitting in on Sunday. Might be a good distraction for you. Might want to drag Senor Nanuet along too. I think he’d like what I’ve got to say.” And if not well, the show’s free.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-one, “Melancholy Moods”, Saturday, March 11th, 1882:*

Nanuet gets more angry as the new woman talks about him to Ruby. He gets up from his seat and takes a step towards the women.   "Sorry Ma'am it is not my job around here to be hospitable, I'm just the help. It's been a rough couple of days so I ain't in the mood to be having to watch my back and her back”.  He gestures to Ruby, “With all these new people in town." 

He takes a deep breath and wipes his sweaty brow. "You sure seem to think you know a lot about me, having just met me and all. And I sure as heck don't need to be going to no church sermons. I have my ancestors to pray to and that works just fine for me."  Turning to Ruby he says "I will be around either helping with the liquor or giving Maria in the kitchen a hand."  

Minerva looks up. Surprised by Nanuet's angry reaction to her light teasing. She sincerely replies. "My apologies Senor, I certainly meant no insult to you or your ancestors hope that you will forgive me. It is obvious that you are worried about your friend. I should have been more sensitive. Although I must stand by my original observation. That you are a good friend to Ruby.” Nanuet walks off mumbling.

Ruby smiles warmly at Minerva as Nanuet walks away huffing. “Yes, Nanuet is devoted, we have been though a lot together in a short amount of time. Sorry about his attitude, he’s new to civilization.”  Minerva replies, “No need to apologize. The world would be a much better place with more honest men like him in it and less civilized ones don't you think?"  Ruby laughed and took another sip of her drink. “I’m sorry to say you won’t find many trusting souls around here, not in this place anyhow.” 

The smile slowly drops off Ruby’s face. “I’m not going to lie to you. The gods and goddesses you speak of have not looked very kindly on me in my life. I’m not even sure they exist. So while I appreciate the offer I doubt I’ll be at church tomorrow.”    

Minerva says, "I know what you mean. Sometimes it seems the gods are too busy running the worlds to concern themselves with the likes of us. Better to help each other than wait for divine intervention. You let me know if you need either. I'll do what I can."  She leans in and whispers. " You can get that rabbit stuck in a trap look off your face too. "If the truth be told, I'm not much of a churchgoer myself. I find that All praying does is wear out the knees and slow you down. Better to stand and fight for yourself.   I'm doing this sermon as a favor to Senor Lacy for helping me out. Don't know if he'll thank me for it though. I came to Promise City to serve the gods in my own way and that's what I aim to do." 

Ruby says, “As a matter of fact I don’t know where I’ll be at all tomorrow.” Maybe Boot Hill, she thinks to herself. At least then I won’t have to worry about getting out of church.  Ruby sighs, “Yes, I have troubles, some bigger than others and you can just imagine where the man fits into that scenario. If the gods do exist though, I hope they’re watching out for him.” Minerva can clearly see the worry on Ruby’s face, and Ruby catches that she recognizes it. She starts playing with her hair in a nervous way. “He’s in a bad spot currently, as are all my friends, and tonight I have to see what I can do about it. I’ll do anything that I can, but I’m not sure it’ll be enough.” 

“Alright, enough of that. I know you said you had to get going.” Ruby stands. “Kindred spirits, huh? I like the sound of that. Why don’t you come back tonight, and hear me sing. It’s one of two things I’m really good at.” She catches Minerva’s raised eyebrow. “You’ll have to ask the man what the other thing is,” she laughed. “I know you’ll enjoy the El Parador and its diversity.” She reached out her hand and helped Minerva up, “Lunch is on me, hope you enjoyed it.” 

Minerva answers, "I'd love to hear you sing. Luna loves music too. She especially loves the flute." Minerva opens her tapestry bag. Nestled inside is a slender silver instrument.  "Now if I'm to come back later I have a lot to do. " Ruby gives Minerva directions to Judge Lacey's General Store. Minerva picks up Luna and her tapestry bag and heads for the door. She turns back to Ruby. "Please try to smooth things over with your friend. I meant no harm. The goddess be with you, Ruby" and she heads out the door swaying just a little.

Ruby watches her walk out. Yes, I think we will be friends, and she smiles… Now where is Nanuet? Ruby heads out back and finds him helping with the liquor. She brings him upstairs and tells him about the situation with Kate and Gonzales and going to Boston. “And you can decide later if you want to join them, I would imagine you can just show up if you want to go.” 

Nanuet leaves and Ruby collapses on the bed. Soon enough she would bring Jake and Chester their dinner and it was going to be hard to not give away to Jake she planned to meet Wyatt alone. He would never agree to her doing that. Ruby curls up on the bed, and just waits for the time to pass.  Downstairs, Maria and Sonoma get the food ready for the dinner crowd. Luc talks to Jeff Mills about the duties of being a bouncer.

Minerva arrives at Lacey’s General Store, a large wooden building along South Street east of Condon’s Bank. The large single-story clapboard structure is set up with the store occupying the front of the building, with the back right-hand section partitioned off as the living quarters for the owner. 

The store has a wide variety of merchandise, including a bookcase full of new books. A wool union army uniform is proudly displayed upon the wall along with a framed written citation recognizing "Lieutenant Lacey for his bravery during the battle at Mechanicsville on June 27, 1862". The owner is standing behind the counter. He is a handsome man in his late fifties or early sixties, with a wide chest and rugged looks, bald on the top with white along the sides and white muttonchops. 

"Buenos Tardes Senor. I have finally arrived." Mr. Lacey looks up to see a shapely young woman in traveling attire with an owl perched upon her shoulder. "And who might you be, Miss?" He asks. Minerva introduces herself and Luna. She inquires about living accommodations and tomorrow’s service.

He says that the services will be held at the Promise City Town Hall. He says that the building is unfinished, but that they borrow chairs from three of the saloons near it.  He is extremely thrilled that she is in town. He suggests that she find lodgings at the Promise City Hotel, which is two doors east right after Allen Street. He adds "But if you're planning to stay a while you may want to check out one of the boarding houses in the next week or so."

"Si Senor, Luna and I are planning to stay on indefinitely. I appreciate all you are doing for us. I was hoping that you could recommend a boarding house for us to stay? " Judge Lacey says "You're better off waiting until after the service tomorrow, let the boarding house owners know who you are. They don't take in just anybody, but they all regularly attend the worship services. Trust me, one night at the hotel will be all you need."

She tells him that she will see him at the service tomorrow and heads for the Wells Fargo Office to ask the man to send her bags on ahead. She then heads for the hotel.

Over at the El Parador Gonzales suggests to Kate that they head downstairs for some of Dorita’s Saturday night Dinner Specials. Kate agreed saying, "I think this is the first Saturday since I've been here that I haven't worked. I'm not sure if I can eat, but I'll try. I must look a fright," she finished as she checked her hair by touching the knot at the back of her head. Instead of trying to fix it she just pulled out the pins and let it hang loose.  

"It's still early, perhaps it will be quiet yet,'" she said as they left his rooms and went downstairs. They arrive in the Cantina, which has filled up early this night. Dorita has kept a table open for her Grandfather and she and Manuel sit at two of the four tables.  She brings out a flour-tortilla dish that has an interesting spicy smell to it that Kate cannot identify as well as a salad made of fresh greens. 

Kate began eating slowly, finding the spicy food pleasant but hoping it wouldn't upset her stomach. It was just easier to eat than to argue with Dorita about it. "It's busy today," she commented, looking for any familiar faces.  She says, "What will we do after dinner? I don't know if I can stand being cooped up doing nothing, and I'm not sure I can sleep yet."

Gonzales replies, "We're going out for the evening. I believe that tonight is the night that Mr. Barker is playing at the Lucky Lady, and you've always enjoyed his piano playing. But consider this your night off. Once we're done eating lets go back upstairs and I'll work that hair clip into a proper disguise for you. Give some thought as to what you want to look like."

"I do enjoy Mr. Barker's playing, thank you." Kate waits for a moment, then says with a small but genuine smile, "I always thought it would fun to try blonde." They talked quietly through dinner, and Kate was relieved to not see Conrad Booth there. She knew she looked terrible from her sleepless night, and trying to explain to him would be difficult at best.

Across town, Ruby’s eyes slowly opened. She hadn’t realized that she fell asleep. Sleep was becoming less and less reliable lately. She knew tonight would be no different. She dragged herself out of bed and decided that she would get dressed for performing now, just in case something held her up. She looked through her closet and finally decided on the green dress. Jake always loved it when she wore that dress. It was probably the fact that, besides being strapless, the top looked like it was a tad too small, hugging her curves with only a bit of black lace holding in her assets. She also pulled some fresh clothes for him to bring with her. 

She took her time dressing, pulling her corset particularly tight and making sure everything was exactly where she wanted it. She admired herself in the mirror; fixing her hair so it curled just right, falling over her breast. Men are so predictable, she smiled to herself, to my advantage… She needed to look her best, but no matter how she tried she could still see the worry in her own eyes, staring back at her. She secured her guns in their usual spots, her thigh and down the front of her dress. Her dagger was also in place in the back of her hair. 

She took the two suits and Jake’s fresh change of clothes and made her way downstairs. She asked Nanuet to go over to the El Parador and get some fresh clothes for Chester too. Maria was in the kitchen, finishing Jake and Chester’s meals. Ruby took a jug for coffee and filled it. The she took another that she brought out into the main room. No one was there, so she filled it with Kentucky bourbon and put it aside. Maria came out with the dinner plates and headed back into the kitchen. Ruby glanced around no make sure no one was there then said a few words over the jug of bourbon before heading out with Nanuet to the jail. 

They arrived at the jail and Wyatt Earp was still on duty. Ruby showed him the clothes and he carefully went through it. Next he picked through the food. Ruby carefully opened the jug of bourbon. It was steaming and smelled like coffee and Wyatt nodded the ok. “And this one is for you,” she left him the jug that actually was filled with coffee. Then she made her way over to Jake and handed him the clothes and food, then the jug. Nanuet did the same for Chester.  

Ruby asks, “Coffee, Jake?  Remember the first night we shared coffee together, almost three months ago now? The night you told me I was the best thing that happened to you that week. The night you said you wouldn’t pay to see me dance. The night we…” she doesn’t finish that thought, she just smiles. “All because of the coffee.”

Jake sees Ruby come in wearing his favorite green dress. She's putting on a careful show Jake thinks, she's gone to extra care and it shows. "Thanks Darling, that's just what I need. Bored to tears in here. It's almost like you could read my mind." He tries to catch her lovely hazel eyes with his deep brown ones, and gives her a faint raise of his eyebrows.

Ruby nods knowingly, then laughs loudly. "You needed the coffee or the dress?  Listen, I have some things to do tonight, so I'll stay while you eat then I have to leave." Ruby then pulls up the chair and sits, making small talk while Jake and Chester eat. Ruby doesn't act nervous but she is quiet.  After Jake is done eating she stands. She leans forward towards Jake, giving him a good view, and uses her finger to motion him closer. She whispers, "I just want you to know, if anything happens to me, I want you to go to Berg, or at least make sure you talk to him and tell him what happened, ok?"

Jake's eyes were enjoying the cleavage peaking over the top of Ruby's tightly stuffed top when suddenly they snapped up to meet her eyes. They looked serious and scared, and he tried to hold them from fleeing by will alone. His anger started to flair, but instead he found himself just feeling helpless.  He nodded but didn't smile and whispered, "Be careful."

Ruby wrapped her hands around the bars of the cell. "I'll try," she whispered back. "You be careful too." She didn't break his gaze, she hoped it wasn't going to be the last time she looked into his usually twinkling brown eyes. "And don't forget to read your fairy tales. They always make me feel better."

Jake just nods to Ruby and lets go of her eyes. "Thanks to you too, Nanuet."  Chester says, “Thank you both. It smells wonderful. Did Maria make it?" Nanuet hands over the fresh shirt and pants. "Thanks for the change of clothes, too."  Nanuet replies, "Uh yeah, Maria and Sonoma are both in the kitchen right now, Sonoma came into town last night and decided to stay for a few days I think. They both worked on the food I'm sure. Hope it's good." Chester says, "In that case, thank them both for me. How are things between you and her, if I'm not being too nosy. If you don’t want to answer 'cause the Marshall is here, that's fine too."

Nanuet answers, "Not really sure Chet. We haven't been spending too much time together, she is a very independent woman. But yeah, things have been quiet between us. I think she has found her calling with the ranch though."  Chester replies, "I'm sorry to hear that, Nanuet. She is a wonderful girl. Aren't you going to move out there soon?"

He replies, “I don't know. Before this whole fiasco I was finding the company of the new ownership at the Lucky Lady to be my preference. I am sure I will spend time out there, but I am thinking of splitting my time between the ranch and here in town. Ruby offered me a spot at their saloon, but I think they have a full house. We'll see I guess." 

"I think I had better go now. I have a few things to take care of, wanted to re-shoe my horse and stuff. Have a quiet night guys. Ruby, I will see you later over at 'The Lady' "  Nanuet turns and leaves quickly. He heads out of the building and finds a spot nearby where he can hide. He wants to keep an eye on the jail and watch for Ruby. She has certainly been acting strange tonight. he says to himself as he settles in.

Ruby can barely pull herself away from Jake, but she does with no further words and doesn’t look back.   Ruby catches Wyatt’s eye as she walks past him, and she nods. She makes her way outside and when no one is looking she slips into the shadows of the alley. She leans up against the wall, trying to collect herself. She only lets a moment go by before reciting the short incantation to read people’s minds. 

She immediately picks up Jake thoughts.  “Coffee. You vixen! You're a lifesaver!  Wyatt is a good liar or Virgil and Morgan never told him about Morgan's knife in Kale's back. Wyatt acts like he believes the story Virgil tells the world.  Wyatt seems to really want to stop the Cowboy Gang. The Earps sent their women away for safety. He wants them to be able to come back.  
If that's all true, then it's not Tucker he wants but a lead to the Cowboy Gang. Don't give him any new reasons to want me in here!”  

Jake’s thoughts are interrupted when she picks up that Chester likes her in the green dress. Ruby smiles and tries to focus on Jake again.  “Wyatt thinks Deadeye killed Curly Bill and that Tom Kale may have joined Cowboy Gang.  I've been talking to Wyatt about a lot of stuff, trying to keep him as friendly as possible. Me helping fight the Cowboy Gang, him maybe dealing Faro at the Lucky Lady, but he won't tell me what in particular he's trying to find out on the gang. Still holding out for Tucker.  Damn you look good! If only these bars weren't in the way I'd kiss those…”

Her thoughts are interrupted again this time by Wyatt’s and she pays close attention. Wyatt is thinking about where to meet Ruby later and deciding when to send Eduardo over to the Lucky Lady to tell her. He is worried that she is setting him up for an ambush so doesn't want to give her too much advanced notice as to where and plans to keep both Eduardo and Warren nearby just in case. 

Then the spell ends. Ruby tries to sort out what Jake told her. Wyatt doesn’t know. Well, that won’t be for long. She decides to head back to the Lucky Lady. It is Saturday and it’s their busiest night, so the crowd will probably start early plus she hasn’t eaten anything in a while. She looks both ways to make sure no one is looking then slips back onto the main road. She arrives back and the Lucky Lady.  

Nanuet watched Ruby step out of the jail. He kept an eye on her as she tries to slip away. He thought “What the heck is she doing? Ah, she must be casting a spell or something.”  A few minutes later when she starts heading back to the Lucky Lady Nanuet does his best to get ahead of her without being seen and slip in the back door before she arrives. He greets her when she comes in and keeps her company as she eats her small evening meal.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-two, “The Fiancée”, Saturday, March 11th, 1882:*

It is Saturday and it’s their busiest night, so the crowd will probably start early plus Ruby hasn’t eaten anything in a while. She looks both ways to make sure no one is looking then slips back onto the main road. She arrives back and the Lucky Lady and quietly eats something small for dinner.

It starts to get towards evening. This is the week that Helen and Stanley Barker perform at the Lucky Lady rather then the Comique. The Barkers arrive early, at around 6:00 PM, so that can have a nice dinner together and then have Stanley play piano during the hour before Job Kane's poker game begins. Tonight they have a guest with them. 

Ruby and Nanuet are just finishing their meal as the trio enter the Lucky Lady and the guest turns out to be a Mr. George Eastman, a successful photographer and businessman from New York. When Ruby last saw him he also happened to be her fiancée. Helen grins and calls over "Why Constance Grace, please feel free to join us, I believe you already know my cousin George."

Ruby stops dead in her tracks. She knew Helen didn't like her and now she knew why.  Her thoughts race “Of all the cities in the country... you have to be kidding me.” Nanuet looks at yet another stranger who has come into the Lucky Lady. Speaking to no one in particular Nanuet mumbles, "Well Promise City is becoming quite the popular place all of a sudden isn't it. And I see Ruby is making friends again. Great."

Ruby walks slowly over to them. She keeps her eyes set on George. She ignores Helen's smug look. "Mr. Eastman," she holds out her hand to him. George stands and has to restrain himself from grabbing her. "Constance! I thought....well....nevermind what I thought. It is so great to see you again. We need to talk of the future.....I have so much to tell you. I understand that you got impatient with my world wanderings, but that's over now! And my company is a great success, darling, I can now offer you that fortune that you've always wanted!"  His outburst is so loud that every patron in the place has heard it. Helen says, "Sit down Georgie, you're making a fool of yourself."

Nanuet furrows his brow and he almost falls over the chair he was moving when he hears Mr. Eastman's outburst. He heads over to Ruby to see if she needs help and to try and figure out what is going on. "George, I mean Mr. Eastman," Ruby says slowly, "It has been a long time, over four years... I'd like to hear of your adventures but..." Ruby stops. "Do my parents know I am here?"

Helen says "No, after your full name was printed in the paper and I realized who you were I contacted Georgie directly." He says, "Yes, I was in San Francisco at the time. I haven't been back in New York in months. But I can send off a telegram to your parents tomorrow if you'd like. They are such wonderful people! And I know that your mother would welcome an opportunity to re-plan the wedding. She said that she's saved all of her purchases from the last time."

"No!" Ruby said quickly, "No need to contact my parents." Ruby's stomach felt sick. This was the wrong time and place for any of this. "George, I think you misunderstood." She saw his face and was having a hard time finding the right words. "Er, I don't think anything from when I was fourteen would fit me, don't I look different to you? You don't even know me."   "Ruby, is everything OK? Who is this guy and his he bothering you?" Nanuet says loudly as he steps up next to her. He looks around the room for Jeff and Luc. 

Luc leaned against the bar watching like an owl. It was all familiar to him. Another town, another saloon. Being a bouncer was what he knew well. Grab their gun and toss 'em out. But in here he wouldn't need to worry about the gun. No one except him and Mills had one. He sipped his beer and had been nursing it for about an hour. The mug was over half full. He liked it like this. Nice and easy. Standing their his thoughts drifted to Henry. The old dwarf had treated him like a son. Luc sighed and thought of the day he could return and run the saloon with Henry.

George stammers, "Constance, I could never forget you. Hardly a day goes by when I don't think of you. And yes, I can see how you've....blossomed! Constance, seeing you again has made me the happiest man on earth." Helen tugs at his shirt "Georgie, sit down!" "Mr. Eastman," Ruby stood up straight, "There has to be some mistake. This is the worst timing for any of this. Did you really think you were going to come here and... and...what? I don't even know. I need some air." Ruby pushes her way through the now crowded saloon and out to the front porch. She starts biting her lip and fanning herself while pacing back and forth.

Will you please sit down Georgie!" Helen exclaims.  Nanuet snarls "Yeah Georgie, sit down. Don't you even consider following her. She doesn't want your company now. I don't know what the situation is, but just leave her alone for now." He does and mutters "Why yes, but Constance..." Helen interrupts, "Was surprised to see you." Stanley states "We should have warned her. I thought that the surprise was a bad idea." George says, "But I should.." Helen interrupts again, "You should eat. She's obviously overwhelmed with seeing you again. Give her a chance to come to her senses and she'll return. In the meanwhile, let's have a meal."  Sonoma waits on the table and takes their order.

Ruby was utterly overwhelmed. She wanted to be in her bed, with Jake beside her. That was her wish, to stay in bed forever and never deal with marshals and crazy old arranged marriages. Ruby sighed. So much for wishing, foolish girl, it never got you anywhere before. Ruby put a smile on her face and made her way back into the Lucky Lady. She made her way over to the bar and grabbed a whiskey that was sitting there. It was going to be a long night.  She headed outside to think. 

Back at the El Parador, Kate and Gonzales were upstairs in his mansion. Gonzales is excited about modifying the magic item for her. He takes the clip and casts a spell on it. He then says "Come over here". He casts another spell over a silver bowl and fills it with water. He tells her "Say 'show me my thought' to the bowl, it is receptive to them now. Then picture exactly what you want the new you to look like. I will then get a good look and cast it onto the clip."

Katherine focused her mind and created an image. The woman she imagined was a bit taller than her, but not much. She had wide blue eyes and hair the color of honey fixed in a half up, half down style. Her figure was rounder than Kate's own, although not quite as generous as Ruby's. "As long as I get to dream, I might as well dream big," she said with a little blush.

Mr. Gonzales studied the image, then turned the clip in his hand. He held the other over it and spoke the words that completed the spell. "There, try that," he said and handed her the clip.  Kate slipped it into her hair and spoke. She looked down and saw the new figure. She could see the ends of blonde curls resting on her shoulder and the deep blue of the dress. "I don't think anyone will mistake this girl for Katherine Kale." 

Gonzales says "Now she needs an appropriate date to accompany her."  He says puts a ring on his finger and says ""menehune akahele kultihin". He transforms into a very tall rugged muscular cowboy with long blonde hair, clean shaven, with deep green eyes. He is wearing a tan cotton shirt with a beaded swirl design on it, a thick leather belt and darker brown work pants. His feet are in a large pair of brown leather cowboy boots. "Howdy Ma'am, name's Tex" he says with a thick Texas drawl.

Kate laughed at the drawl. "I suppose I'll need a new name too. Do I look like a Madeline? Madeline Anders?" She smoothed her skirt with gloved hands. "Well Tex, would you care to escort Miss Anders to the Lucky Lady?"   Madeline Anders and her friend Tex make their way over to the Lucky Lady. As they near the porch they see Ruby out pacing on it. Madeline almost says something but Tex stops her. The two walk past and into the saloon, Ruby being too mentally distracted to have noticed them.

Luc walks up to the big man " 'Scuse me sir," Luc says trying to look friendly.... which was an effort, "Could you roll up your sleeves and pant legs please." Luc tucks his thumbs into his gun belt as he looks at the big man. Nanuet looks at "Tex" oddly. He thinks to himself, “Isn't that the disguise that Jake was using the other day? Jake's in jail though isn't he. Oh, it must be Mr. Gonzalez using it then? And who is that woman with him? Have to keep an eye on them.”

Tex looks Luc down and says "No sir, I don't believe I will do that. I intend to keep myself fully dressed at all times while inside of this saloon. Feel free to pat me down, I left all of my weapons back at the hotel. Madeline, you go pick us out a nice table while I get things squared away with this little man." "Of course, my dear," she said sweetly, trying to soften her own accent. She went to a nearby table.

Luc laughed. The kind of laugh a man does right before he lays someone out." Well sir I may not have your size but even a rattler'll kill a bull with the right strike." Luc says tipping his hat up to look at the big man. At 6 foot Luc felt 4 foot compared to the big man. 
" Hold yer arms out and keep still," Luc says as he readies to pat the big man down," and don't take this personal."

Nanuet approaches, "It's OK Luc, I know him. He's fine, let him in." Addressing Tex, "How are you today sir? What brings you to the 'Lady' this evening. And I don't believe I have met your lovely companion." Tex says, "Oh I believe that you have Sir, we've both been in town for a while." He holds out the chair for Madeline as she sits. Tex then whispers to Nanuet "Why is Ruby so upset?"

"Ahhh" Nanuet says with a hint of comprehension in his voice nodding to his companion. "The man there with the Barkers must be an old acquaintance of Ruby's. He put her out of sorts, besides the other situation. I am sure she just needs a moment to gather her thoughts." Madeline nodded back and whispered, "He made a scene of some kind?"   Nanuet replies, "Yes he got very excited when he saw her. Said he could never forget her and made like he wanted to grab hold of her. Helen kept him in check but there was definitely something odd going on. They seem to know Ruby's family too."

Meanwhile, back at the Marshall’s office, Chester opens Uncle Tom's Cabin.  He thinks, “Wonder how things are going at the Lucky Lady. Ruby was looking very nice tonight. Jake really is a lucky guy.”   In the other cell Jake was just lying down.  It was a strange feeling, speaking in your mind to someone who you think is there, but not knowing if anyone is listening. Not knowing if the little bit of information you had painstakingly gathered was enough to make a difference or even was delivered. Helpless was one feeling that Silver Jake Cook didn't deal with very well. Angry wouldn't bend his bars, despair wouldn't unlock the cell, sadness wouldn't transport him like Gonzalez's unsettling spells, and worry wouldn't make Ruby safe. 

He drank his bourbon like it was coffee, grateful to have it. It was not his style to escape into a bottle. He drank because he liked it, he acted when he had to, he escaped when the odds were bad. He sat in his cell because he had no other choice, but his turn would come. His turn always came. Though he knows she couldn't still be reading his mind he thinks, be careful Ruby.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-three, “Good help is hard to find”, Saturday, March 11th, 1882:*

Minerva checks into the hotel. She freshens up and gives Luna a bite to eat. "It's been a long day for you, Luna girl. It's probably best that you stay here" She places Luna on her perch and turns to rummage through her trunk for a more festive gown. Ah, the red one I think..She pulls on a distinctly Spanish style gown with a bolero jacket, She has sewn cleverly hidden pockets in the folds of the gown and in the jacket. Minerva tucks a tiny gun into the folds of her dress and hides a silver dagger in the inside pocket of her jacket. She places a festive comb in her hair grabs her tapestry bag and heads for the saloon.

At the Jail, Warren Earp comes in with their friend Eduardo and says "Okay, we've eaten. Get back to the boarding house Wyatt before Peg runs out." The Marshall doesn't have to be told twice and he is out the door. As he shuts the door he says, "They've both eaten and had their evening visitors, shouldn't be any problem for you. See you in a few hours."

Ruby reenters the Lucky Lady Saloon. "Sonoma, would you play for me please? I think I'd like to sing now." Good plan for staying away from Mr. Eastman, she thinks.  Sonoma heads over to the piano bench, intercepting Ginnie along the way and telling her to bring "A good bottle of wine and something nice to eat to that tall Texan and his date. They are customers who I want to take extra special care of." Sonoma turns and sits down, winking at the Great Grandfather who she hasn't seen "play dress up" as "Tex" in decades. From the stage she saw Tex, and was confused for a moment. She guessed Mr. Gonzales was behind Tex, but who was the blond? One of his rumored flings?

Ruby makes her way to the stage and starts singing a set, trying not to look at George. Kate was relieved to see Ginnie come over with a bottle of wine and two glasses. She knew the girl was able to care for herself, but she still worried when she hadn't seen her for a few hours. She had been neglecting her the last few days, but Ginnie sometimes seemed to chafe under Kate's eye. Perhaps Ginnie had enjoyed the time away. 

Kate thought, “Ruby's singing was beautiful, as it always was, but her usual fire was missing. Hopefully by tomorrow night she would have reason to sing again, with all her passion.” Tex heard Madeline sigh softly. "Glass of wine?" she asked, turning to him. Tex happily accepts the offered wine and sits back and enjoys the music. 

From the street Minerva can hear the sounds of sweet singing coming from within the saloon. She enters and takes in the crowd. Ruby is up on stage. She notices the newly hired "cowboy" bouncer patting down a man of huge proportions. Ruby's friend, Nanuet, she notices still doesn’t appear to be smiling. Minerva loves watching the crowd. Luc tipped his hat to the senorita as she entered. Luc wasn't concerned if she was armed. Pretty ladies needed an edge if things got rough. Luc watched the crowd and left Mills by himself at the door to go and resume his spot by the bar. His beer was waiting for him. She finds herself a seat where she can listen and observe.

The saloon was packed by the time Ruby finished. She had been distracted during her set and it wasn't her best singing ever, although Sonoma’s playing guided her though. She noticed the pretty young lady from earlier had joined them. She really just wanted to escape but she felt trapped. Instead she went back to the bar. She knew she was going to have to deal with Eastman sooner or later, but she hoped it was later.

Once Sonoma and Ruby finish up Stanley excuses himself from the table and heads over to the piano. He begins this evening with Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, a piece first played only seven years earlier. Next he goes into the more familiar Beethoven Piano Concerto Number Four in G-major. Her young husband’s playing enrapture Helen Eastman Barker but while George Eastman attempts to watch Stanley his eyes keep wandering back to Ruby. Once the piano began, Madeline's eyes took on a faraway look. Although that face did not show the ravages of the hard day it's owner had, it still visibly relaxed as she took in the music. She was aware enough to notice the strange man still watching Ruby.

Ruby had another whiskey before putting a smile on her face and turning around. She walked around greeting patrons, some new faces but she was starting to recognize regulars and even people just from the street. Their saloon was becoming so successful but it just wasn't the same without Jake, and even Kate missing made Ruby sad. She started making her way across the room.

Luc stood by the door. He did not like the big Texan. There was something about him that made you want to shoot him. An uppity attitude not normal for a man of his size and origin. Luc kept a close eye on him as the piano played. Luc hadn't heard Tchaikovsky in a very long time.

Ruby was headed for Minerva and she noticed Mr. Eastman's eyes on her. She was still in shock that the man was even here, still hoping to get married.  Instead she headed for the table with Tex. She mustered the best smile she could, "Good evening Mr.. er.. Tex. And who is your lovely companion this evening?" Tex exclaims, "Why Miss. Ruby, it is so good to see you again. May I introduce you to my dear friend Madeline Anders. Madeline, Miss. Ruby West, otherwise know around these parts as The Lucky Lady." Ruby laughed, "I don't feel very lucky tonight, Tex. And Madeline is it?" Ruby took a good long look at her. The blond hair and blue eyes reminded her of how Kate had transformed back in Tombstone. 

"Madeline" offered her hand to Ruby. "What a pleasure to hear you sing. And your pianist there is quite fine as well. I enjoyed it thoroughly. I haven't heard anything like it since the last recital I attended, in Boston I believe it was."   "Yes. Boston." Ruby said knowingly. She sat down at their table quickly. "Kate," she whispered, "You are NOT going to believe me. Did I ever tell you how I left New York to get out of an arranged marriage and the torture of boarding school?" She doesn't let her respond, "Well, the man is here! That damn Helen Barker is his cousin! I can't believe this, it's horrible! If my parents were to find out I was here, well, I would have to leave." 

Kate replies, "No, you wouldn't have to leave," she responded softly. "You are an adult and free to do as you choose. You would tell them you are not marrying him and that you have started your own life. It's hard, but there's not much they can do to stop you."  Ruby replies, "Kate you don't know my parents. My father is.. well, let's say he's in politics. And he gets what he wants, even worse, so does my mother. And I refuse to go back to that back stabbing life."

"Well then, Monday after everything is cleared up you can just go have Judge Isby marry you and Jake," Kate said half in jest. "You can't marry that young man if you're already married." Ruby dropped her head into her hands. Kate's idea had merit. The thought occurred to her to tell Eastman she was already married, but then look how much trouble that got her into last time. "I don't know what to do... Maybe I should just talk to him now?"

Tex says, "Or you can just wait until your boyfriend gets out of jail and have him shoot that guy." Both Ruby and Kate turns towards him stern looks, not having expected that from their teacher. He replies, "What, I'm playing Tex here, that's how Texans handle their rivals."  Kate laughs, "Or introduce him to Baxter, he'll tell him you're Mrs. Cookie."

Ruby looks to Tex and says, “Ha. I wish that was a good option. He's crazy, more than four years go by and he still wants to get married! I don't care how much money he has." They both look at Ruby with raised eyebrows, "Ok, ok, money is nice but not a reason to marry someone. Only a good reason to find their wallet." Ruby quickly adds, "On the floor... you know." 

Ruby looked up and saw that Minerva had arrived. Ruby gave her a little wave, gesturing her over to their table. For some reason there was something comforting about her being here. Ruby wasn't about to get into why.   Stanley Barker rounds out his evening of piano concertos with Felix Mendelssohn's Concerto Number Three, a rather romantic piece. While he is playing it up Tony Lucky's poker game gets going. Job Kane arrives near the end of the piece but knows not to begin until after Helen has finished admiring her husband. 

When Stanley finishes Helen jumps to her feet and applauds, joined in by a large number of patrons.   Helen heads over to Job's table while Stanley rejoins George back at the dining table. Job only has four players instead of his usual six and the employees begin to notice that the other patrons are starting to leave while no new ones are entering.  Kate looked around and noticed the saloon emptying out. "There must be something exciting going on to pull people away from here. I'd suggest you sing again, Miss West." Ruby replies, "Sing? Oh, let them leave. It's the fight at the Palace. What am I going to do?" She glanced over her shoulder and noticed Mr. Eastman was still looking at her.

Nanuet was glad to see that Ruby had found her friends. There was something intriguing about the Spanish woman too. Ruby certainly seemed to like her and he should really try and be open minded, after all look at how his friends had accepted him. Still with all that was going on it would be hard to trust new people. Nanuet kept busy helping around but kept an eye on Ruby, he still believed she was up to something strange. Tex leans over and gesturing to Minerva asks Ruby "Who is that stunning woman?"

Ruby waved her over again. "Minerva something.. from Spain. The new preacher. Besides for being beautiful she seems very nice. Something about her," Ruby shrugged. "There certainly is!" Tex exclaims. Then adds "But she's dressed far too fancy for a cowpoke like old Tex here. Damn, I should have come as Mr. Austin instead." 

." They both turned to Tex as he began to talk about the lovely Spanish lady who had come in.  He then is lost heavily in thought and softly says, "She'll have to be careful around town. As you know, there is a fairly large wood elvan population in this town. They have long memories about the Spanish. Many were not treated very well by the Spanish conquerors of prior centuries. Coronado himself abused hundreds of elves during his travels through this region."  

Tex then blinks and both Ruby and Kate can see his mind clicking despite the disguise. He exclaims a bit too loudly, "Coronado! Ruby, that's perfect!" He then notices people looking towards them and lowers his voice. He says, "I can't explain now, but it is very very important that you befriend this woman. She could play a critical role in our future "We're not even sure we have a future past tomorrow," Kate said softly. 

Ruby says, As for Minerva, she said she thought we were kindred spirits. I do like her, it won't be hard to befriend her. Although I DOUBT she's going to get me to go to church." Ruby finally smiles. "Don't worry she'll be over." Ruby stands and straightens her dress. "Let me go try to talk 
to George quickly while Helen is away. I'll get even with her, believe me..."

Tex continues to glance in Minerva's direction and says out loud and not necessarily to his dining companion, "She is a striking woman and apparently well educated. I definitely need to find out more about her." Madeline looked at her teacher with a mixture of amusement, and she was distressed to find jealousy. She had no feeling of that kind for him, but no lady was ever flattered when he companion was fascinated by someone else. 

She sighed softly. "Why don't you go speak to her then?" she suggested in her usual tone of voice, "I think I'll head home." She stood and picked up her handbag. "Thank you for the evening."  He says,"Oh, we can't leave just yet. The evening is still young. Don't you want to see what happens with Ruby's new suitor? I'll wager a dollar that he leaves here with a black eye if he keeps bothering her.  And for the Spanish woman, Tex will not be meeting her. Mr. Austin or Mr. Gonzales might, but that will have to wait for another time."

In his way around straightening up after the people started leaving Nanuet see Luc enjoying his beer at the bar. He heads that way.   "Hey, Luc is it? Don't you have a job to do? I wouldn't let the boss see you doing that. Drink on your own time." he says snatching the beer from his hand and walking away. Luc restrained himself. Being on the run you had to swallow a lot. " I wasn't aware you were an owner too." Luc says as he leans over and grabs another mug.  

Nanuet replies, "I may not be, but I know them pretty well and Miss Ruby would listen to me over you any day my friend. If I were you I would watch my step, let's just leave it at that." Luc curses at Nanuet in Pawnee( roughly translated " My your ancestors grow shaggy fur and get fleas"). " Are you threatening me?" Luc said pushing himself off of the bar," I may be new in town but I don't take gum from nobody. I get paid to guard. Not everyone is gone home yet. When they do I'll be more'n happy to clean up. Until then I watch."

Nanuet exclaims, “What if I am threatening you? Today is not the day to be causing trouble around here, and that is your last warning. You got some nerve, new guy in town, first night on the job. Guards don't drink on the job in this saloon friend. And if you want to consider that a threat you can." 

Luc raises his voice and yells back, “If ya hadn't noticed that beer was mostly full. Only thing I've had all night. Second, I been doing this long before I came here. Made more money too. So don't lecture me about how to do my job. As for threatening me, I've had bigger piles of manure scare me more than the likes a you." Luc curses in Pawnee again and walks out of the saloon. He walked a few doors down from the Lucky Lady and paced. This town was defiantly not going to be boring.  

Back inside, Nanuet looks at Ruby and sees that she is busy. He figures he might as well let her know his feelings anyway. He yells over "That Luc guy you hired is a real piece of work. I think you might want to reconsider your job offer. Besides, he already walked out while on the job." Ruby glanced up, glad to have any reason to not talk to Mr. Eastman. She saw Nanuet point out the door. Ruby headed for the door and saw Luc a few doors down. 

"Hey Cowboy" She walked up to him. "Walking out on your job isn't a good way to keep it. What's the problem?"  Luc didn't answer her. Just another problem to add to the pile. She walked back into the doorway of the Lucky Lady. Lucky, indeed, she thinks. "Wait hold up," Luc calls to her. He never was good at these kinds of things. In the old days all he had to do when someone gave him lip was beat them with his gun belt. But being older and wiser now he saw that didn't solve everything. Especially when you have the Union Army looking for you. Luc need a few minutes to cool down. Then he would head back.

Minerva notices Ruby come back into the saloon and follows her back to her table. Ruby takes Minerva by the hand and they make their way back to the table, before Ruby realizes that she will be introducing Tex and Madeline instead of Mr. Gonzales and Kate.  "Minerva, I want you to meet my friends, Tex and Madeline. I told them you are new in town and they wanted to meet you." She gestures to a chair and Minerva sits. "And what can I get everyone?" Tex says "Well, Ah think that the proper way to greet a fine lady like Minerva to a new town would be with a good bottle of wine. Ruby my dear, please see if Mr. Hoover has something appropriate in stock."

Madeline had been about to excuse herself again when Ruby brought Minerva over. "How do you do?" she said politely and took her seat.  "I hope you'll like it here. It's a nice town." She refused another glass of wine, knowing if she started drinking it she would just keep going. "Ruby honey, why don't you sit down?" Madeline shared a glance with Tex. 

Ruby nods, distractedly, and makes her way over to the bar. She asks Hoover to bring her a good bottle of wine. He does and she returns to the table. She stands there, not paying attention, alternating between watching Mr. Eastman and drifting off into her thoughts. Stanley Barker gets up from the table and approaches Ruby. He says "Miss. West, my friend George was wondering, that is, well, he realizes that his showing up unannounced has come as a bit of a shock for you, so tonight may not be the best time for you to be making your long-term plans. When would be a good time for him to come back to discuss the wedding arrangements?"  Kate notices that Tex finds this interchange amusing.  Kate didn't find it so, Ruby had enough difficulties.

Ruby snapped out of her thoughts and looked at Stanley. Had she been her usual self she would have laughed and said "Never." Instead she brushed past Stanley and walked over to Mr. Eastman. "Can I speak with you outside?" "Why yes dearest Constance," George exclaims and a wide smile comes to his face. Ruby leads George out to the front porch and leans up against the railing. "Mr. Eastman, I am certainly flattered that you would think of me so long after we last met. But if you take a moment to think it over you will realize that we are very different types of people leading very different types of lives. I would not make a good wife for you. I am sure that a man such as yourself would not find it hard to find someone else more willing to share in your adventures."

He replies "I understand. This was too sudden. You need some time to think it over. That's fine, take your time to think more about it. I will be staying with my cousin and her husband for the next week. Goodnight Constance." He reenters the Saloon and lets Mr. Barker know that he is returning to their house. Stanley fishes out a key from his pocket and hands it to Eastman. George then leaves. Madeline watched as Mr. Eastman got a key from Mr. Barker and left. "You'd have lost your dollar," she said to her teacher with some relief before turning back to Minerva. "Miss Minerva, what brings you to Promise City beside fine wine and entertainment?" Ruby watched as Mr. Eastman walked away from the saloon and she sighed. Well, that was certainly a surprise.

Minerva replies to Kate, "Well the wine and the entertainment are certainly a pleasant bonus to be sure. She raises her glass in salute and sips. This is such a lovely wine. "she is pleasantly surprised.  I needed to get away she says looking into her wine and twirling the glass. I feel that the goddess has led me here. There's something special about this town and the people in it. So alive... Luna and I are hoping to make this our home. "Who is Luna?" Tex asks. 

Will you be at services in the morning?” Tex replies, "I'm sorry Ma'am, I have something out of town I need to take care of tomorrow. I'll try to catch your next service though."  Kate says, “No, I'm afraid I have plans in the morning. But you shouldn't worry, you'll have plenty of parishioners eager to hear what you have to say. There are quite a few people in Promise City who will be very happy you're here."   Kate continued making small talk for a while, not inquiring too much about this lady, knowing that she would have to meet her as Katherine. It would be much easier to be surprised by her answers if she didn't already know all about her.

Luc had not yet returned. Ruby hadn't heard the story yet but assumed it has something to do with the Cowboy being a hothead. Like she didn't have enough problems at the moment.  So she went back inside and asked Hoover if he could handle the rest of the crowd. As there was almost no one left he agreed. She took a seat facing the door with Tex, Madeline and Minerva and had a drink. Now all she had to do was wait for Marshal Earp to show up.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-four, “Giving up Tucker to Earp”, Saturday, March 11th, 1882:*

Back at the Promise City Marshall's Office, Jake and Chester are a little surprised when both Wyatt and Warren leave and lock the front door behind them. They do note a shadow of a man with a rifle silhouette against the window curtain outside of the office, standing on the front porch. Neither Chester or Jake can tell who the man with the rifle is, but it does not appear to be Wyatt, Warren or their friend Eduardo. Regardless of who he is, he will not be able to hear any conversation that could now take place between the two prisoners.

Chester whispers to Jake, "Psst. Hey, Jake. What do you think is going on that they'd leave us unguarded? Do you think Katherine will give up Tucker for us?"  "I don't know for sure on either count." Jake sits up and looks at Chester. "I suspect this has something to do with Ruby." 

"Earp seems to be trying to pit one against the other here, what did he tell you?" Jake asks the former soldier.   Chester replies, "Earp? Nothing really. What do you think I should say?"  Jake answers, "I wouldn't be telling them any lies if I was you, but think about what you tell them. They'll twist the truth to get what they want. I'm trying to remember when you and I talked about Jones." Jake scratches his beard. "Once a while back when you first took the job at Condon's and then once after that when I asked you if you had done anything about it. Was that it?" 

Chester replies, "I think so. I've already told Earp that I warned the Condons about Jones a month or two ago. And I told him that I asked Jones about the Douglas robbery and that Scarface said he had nothing to do with that. I didn't say anything about us talking about what to do about Jones."   Jake says, "Keep your wits about you Chester Martin, Wyatt Earp is not a man to mess with."  He answers, "I'll keep that in mind. Hopefully Ruby and Kate can get us out of this. I've been in jail once and I'd like to keep it that way."

It turns out to be a very quiet evening at the Lucky Lady due to the boxing match and drink coupons drawing the non-poker-regulars over to the Palace instead. Helen Barker is the winner at Job's table and they'll end the game early, after which Stanley will play several more piano pieces. It is around 10:30 PM when the wood elf Eduardo comes into the Saloon and glances in Ruby's direction.

Ruby was glad that Kate wasn’t in the room at the moment. She didn't want her worrying or blaming herself any more that she already did. Ruby caught Eduardo's eye and nodded ever so slightly towards the front door. Then without a word to anyone she made her way out the front door and started walking slowly down the street. She glanced over her shoulder only once and saw the wood elf following. She turned down a quieter street and waited.

Eduardo and Ruby continue to make their way on their casual walk around town, coming and going down several streets until they finally end up on Sierra Street between Front and Federal. Eduardo passes the Drover's Hotel and adjacent Corral and continues on towards Federal, turning left behind the house owned by Neil Cassidy. That's when Ruby notices Wyatt Earp just off of Sierra Street leaning against the western fence of the Drover's corral. 

Wyatt nods towards her and says "This is a safe place for us to talk, a fair amount of privacy and the horse sounds will drown out our conversations, but still enough people around if need be." Ruby notes that his assessment is correct, as the Palace Saloon is less than three blocks away within sight down Sierra and the Cochise Boarding House is up Federal Street a mere sixty feet away.

Ruby nods in understanding. "Marshal Earp," Ruby says quietly, "It occurs to me that there are quite a few things we need to discuss and it might take a bit of time. Are you sure this is the right spot?" He replies "Yeah, this is as good a spot as any. We won't be interrupted, my deputies will see to that. So, do you have some information for me about Mr. Tucker?"

“You wouldn’t believe the day I’m having today. Have you ever heard of George Eastman? He is from New York. A photographer, actually. He traveled the world going on grand adventures and all the while amassing a huge fortune. And now through a twist of fate he has arrived here, in Promise City.” Ruby looks up at Wyatt. “To make sure I return to New York with him, as his fiancée, as I was some years back. Seems he’s set on it.” Ruby sighs. “No, I suppose you don’t want to hear about my day.” 

“In any case, Marshall, I can appreciate that you want to find Colby Tucker. And I am going to tell you where he is. But there are some matters that you finding Tucker bring up. What are your intentions with him? What will you do with him after you find him?”  Wyatt replies, "I intend to find out what his involvement is with the Cowboy Gang, what his participation was with the January stagecoach robberies, and also where he's been hiding out these last two months."

She says, “And after you question Mr. Tucker, and explore the information that he has to offer, then what? Will you kill him? Will you seek out everyone else who knows what he knows, and kill them too?” Ruby moves closer to the Marshal. “We both know what you really want Mr. Tucker for, and it’s not because of the Cowboy Gang. If you ever met Mr. Tucker you would know he would probably shoot himself if he ever even saw Johnny Ringo again, in sheer terror.” 

“I know you will stop at nothing to protect your family. But try to understand, I am trying to protect my family, the people I care about too. And to that means we are the same, I will do anything to keep them safe.”

Wyatt replies, "I can't tell you what I'll do with Tucker. If he's guilty of armed robbery then we both know what Judge Isby will do with him. If he's not, and can get me enough information to convict Ringo, Deadeye or some other gang leaders then we could probably work something out with him. Believe me, I know that he isn't the brains behind that group and taking him out of commission will not stop the gang. It's the leaders of that group who I want. 

As to the other thing you're alluding to, I think you and your friend Kale have listened to too many of Tucker and Ringo's lies. I didn't really know Thomas Kale, only met him a few times, but my brother James knew him pretty well. There are different rumors as to what happened to him, and I can't say which is true, but I can tell you that I had nothing to do with any of that. All I know is what I've been told and I'm not going to take the word of a Cowboy Gang member over that of my brothers."

Ruby says, "You honestly don't think that them wanting to find Colby Tucker has anything to do with the fact that he is the witness to your brother and his involvement with Thomas Kale's death?  Look, I could care less about Colby Tucker. I also don’t care who killed Katherine Kale’s husband. Sounds terrible, but he is gone and no matter who did it, he isn’t coming back. What I do care about is my safety and the safety of my friends. 

Kate is a good person and she is wracked with guilt about what happened to Tom. She can’t move on with her life until she hears what really happened and why. If your brother is innocent why doesn’t he talk to Kate and tell her himself? Then she can put the rumor to rest and move on, we can all move on. It's really that simple.  And how do I trust that you will hold up your end of the bargain, about Jake and Chester being innocent and the fact that idiot Danby Jones set them up?"

Wyatt answers, "Ma'am, as you pointed out earlier, your friends Jake and Chester have both been of great help to myself and my family. And as your friend Jake has reminded me, he has his own score to settle with the Cowboys. It's in all of our best interest to be on the same side of this instead of opposite sides. I'm not saying you're in with the Cowboys, but I think that Tucker is and your friend Kale is helping him."

She says, "The Cowboy Gang is after both Jake and I, and we'd both rest easier knowing there were less of them. Whether you think so or not, we are on the same side when it comes to them.  Like I said, Katherine is still devastated by the loss of her husband. She may not be acting sanely due to her grief. You seem like a good man and sure you can understand the pain of losing someone you love. Can't you try to set up a time for Morgan to tell her the truth? It would mean so much for this woman's pain to be over with." 

"One more thing before I tell you where Tucker is. What happens if you can't find him? It has been a while since he went missing."  Wyatt says, "Can't say. I'm not the only Earp out looking for him. If he's around we'll bring him in. If he's further off I guess one of us will have to go and find him."  She says, "All I mean is I am honestly going to tell you where I think he is. I can't guarantee that he stayed there."

Wyatt replies, "Ma'am, do you have something to tell me or not?" Ruby leaned back against the railing of the corral. Wyatt Earp was just not going to be cooperative.   She let out a big sigh. "I believe he went to Boston."  He answers, "Boston. That's where Kale is from isn't it? And why do you think that he is there?"

Ruby says, "I happened to see him that day too, bumped into him on the way to meet Jake. He mentioned something about Boston." Ruby paused then furrowed her brow. "You know, Kate is from Boston. You don't think he was going there to find her family, do you? No, it must be a coincidence." Ruby put a worried look on her face.

He replies, "Well Ma'am, if that's all you know I don't know of how much good it will be to me. Boston's a big city and on the other side of the country. Appreciate the information though, let me know if you hear anything else."  She exclaims, "Hold on, I told you the honest truth about where he went. Don't go pulling the 'I didn't tell you anything' crap now. You need to stick to your word about telling the TRUTH about Jake and Chester."

He answers, "Ma'am, you told me a wild guess based on something you might have heard two months ago. That's a far cry from anything definite. The person who knows something is Kale. I'd suggest that you talk to her if you want me to curtail my investigation of this incident."  Ruby sighed again. "What difference does the truth make? You're not going to hold up to your word anyway." Ruby pulled her hand through her hair. 

She then stammers out, "He's in Boston with Kate's family. And you're just dying to get your hands on Kate as much as Tucker, that much is obvious now. Tucker is the witness to Tom Kale's murder. Kate is helping him because he knows the truth and he thinks you and your brothers are going to kill him because you know that he knows.  Tom Kale was found with your brother's knife in his back. Course you are going to protect each other and try to cover that up. And any other story you heard was lie, from your own brothers. What you call rumor we think is fact."

Earp answers, "Ma'am, you accuse me of not being honest. A minute ago you were only speculating that he might be with Kale's family, now you're telling me that he is. Seems to me you're the one keeping things to yourself, not me. If your friend Kale wants to talk to me she knows where to find me. Now if you'll excuse me, I have prisoners to go check on. May have them for a while too, Isby hasn't made it to town yet."

She cries out, “I just told you everything that she knows. Nothing's going to change on that count.  Why don't you just go threaten Katherine Kale right now, that might work better on her than me."  Ruby turns her back and starts walking away.

A short while later Wyatt and Warren Earp return to the Marshall's office and jail. A cloth and wood army cot is putted out. Wyatt had slept on it the night before. Tonight is Warren's turn. Wyatt tells his brother to be careful and departs, locking the door behind him.

This day had done nothing but push Ruby to her limit. She was trying to stay under control and be reasonable but it seemed that no one else in this damn town was trying. Instead of going back to the Lucky Lady to spend another lonely sleepless night she headed to the Gay Lady, to find Madge Duprey and some very strong whiskey. She spends the next few hours drinking heavily and carousing with Madge, until the point where she can barely make it back to her bed. When she gets back she has a few more drinks until she passes out.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-five, “Messenger of the Gods”, Saturday, March 11th, 1882:*

In response to his earlier question Minerva replies to Tex (Gonzales) "Luna? She is very precious to me. She is a lovely white owl." Minerva gets a wistful look on her face as she remembers." I found her when I was just a child. From a distance she looked as though she were dancing under the moon. When I realized that she was injured, I held out my hand to her and miraculously she was healed. That is when I realized that the Goddess had bestowed upon me the gift. Luna and I have been together ever since" 

Minerva laughs. "As for your being out of town tomorrow morning, I've heard that from several people here this evening. By the Goddess, I believe that by tomorrow Promise City just might turn into a ghost town. Well not to worry, You don't have to attend services to make your donation. I'm sure you'll want to contribute to the building of the new church just the same. I'll gladly accept your contribution this evening and I'll be sure and let Mr. Lacey know where this generous donation came from." She looks at him expectantly.

Tex replies, "I'm sure that you would Ma'am, but the truth is that I've spent all my extra money tonight on the bottle of wine that we're drinking. I plan to come into some more right soon, so you'll get a donation from me, just not right now.  Although, instead of money I might actually be able to help you in other ways. Is there anything else you might need for your church, other than construction materials that is?"

Well Senor Tex, That's a wonderful offer. I haven't actually been in the new church yet so I'm not sure what's in order, but I'm sure Mr. Lacey would know what is needed. What did you have in mind?  Tex replies, "I don't know ma'am, but I have me some connections back in Texas and also in Mexico. I might be able to get a hold of vestments or books of your religion."

"Gracias, Senor I shall be sure and tell Mr. Lacey of your generous gift. Although I don't want to be rude I am afraid I must get back to Luna. Tomorrow will be a busy day. Buenas Nochas Good luck on your travels tomorrow. May the Goddess be with you" With a slight curtsey. Minerva turns and leaves the saloon.

Katherine had gone straight to bed when they returned to the El Parador, and fell asleep almost immediately. It lasted about 45 minutes before she woke screaming again. This time the Earp's killed not only Tom, but Jake and Chester as well when they tried to help her. 

She calmed down after a while, but knew she wouldn't sleep the rest of the night. Still, she was tired of being scared. Tired of the Earps and their absolute refusal to admit what they were looking for. Tired of living in this perpetual darkness. Ruby was right, this had to end. Whether or not she got what she wanted out of Morgan Earp.  She had to choose to either live or die, she couldn't stay in this place in between. And she wasn't particularly interested in dying.

It is around 7:00 AM on Sunday morning when Minerva joins Judge Lacey for a nice home-cooked breakfast on the ground floor of the Promise City Hotel and Cafe. He asks if she is ready to lead the worship service in another hour, and mentions that the services have previously lasted until noon.

"Why thank you for the Breakfast Senor Lacey. I had better hurry if I am to be prepared. I shall go over to the town hall and see how the preparations are going" "I believe that you were planning a brunch after the service so that I may meet the congregation. That is very kind of you. Perhaps one of them will be able to assist me with my living arrangements. I shall see you at the service. Adios." Minerva hurries back to the hotel to retrieve Luna and goes over to the town hall.

The Town hall, unfinished and sparsely furnished is filled with rows unmatched chairs that have obviously been confiscated from the nearby saloons. A small stage has been raised at the front of the room. A huge tapestry woven by Minerva’s own hand over powers the back wall of the stage. It is crafted with the softest of wools and filled with intricate colorful illustrations depicting the 12 heavenly powers. Jupiter is sitting in their mist. Neptune, the ruler of the sea, holds his trident and appears to have just smitten the earth from which a horse has leaped forth. The goddess Minerva shimmering with power is depicted in helmed head with her shield covering her breast. This tapestry is Preacher Minerva’s gift to her namesake. 

Forward of this, facing the room, stands two wooden crates stacked one on the other. Luna sits upon this makeshift podium preening her feathers, unconcerned by the gathering crowd while Minerva softly plays her flute, the favored instrument of the goddess Minerva. 

Minerva is seated on a large pillow and is dressed in loose flowing robes of soft white linen. It V’s at the neck and is cinched at the waist with a golden cord. Upon her head sits a silver circlet of olive leaves. Her dark hair, hanging loosely about her shoulders gives her the appearance of an angel without wings. Around her neck hangs an ornately carved olive leaf pendant of silver, which rises and falls gently on her breast as she plays a tranquil melody on her flute.  Rejoicing this day (and the freedom from her corset) She silently chants as she draws the soft music from her flute “I am the beginning. I am the vestal virgin. I am an innocent offering to the gods. Unmarked by man. Uninfluenced by his touch, his ambitions, and his desires. I am the vessel through which the gods make their will known. 

Her mind wanders. It will not always be so, if the gods will it. Aphrodite and cupid will one day demand their payment also. I know that there is honor in serving them. They are to be revered. But at what price? She recalls the heartache and turmoil that she saw in Ruby’s eyes the previous day and sighs. The gods are a greedy lot. Aphrodite and Cupid most of all.

8:00 arrives The people have gathered. Minerva sets her flute aside and walks sedately to the podium. Luna utters a soft cooing noise and flutters up to perch on Minerva’s shoulder The crowd sees a compelling dark haired women robed in white with a snow white owl perched upon her shoulder. It almost appears as though a soft light glows about her. She is a sight inspired by the goddess, Herself. Minerva stands quietly, commanding the crowd to silence. 

In a clear gentle voice, Minerva recites from the book of the gods. “But a nobler animal was wanted, and Man was made. Prometheus took some of this earth, and kneading it up with water, made man in the image of the gods. He gave him an upright stature, so that while all other animals turn their faces downward, and look to the earth, he raises his to heaven, and gazes on the stars. Prometheus, with the aid of Minerva (Athena), went up to heaven, and lighted his torch at the chariot of the sun. And brought down fire to man. With this gift man was more than a match for all other animals. It enabled him to make weapons wherewith to subdue them; tools with which to cultivate the earth; to warm his dwelling, so as to be comparatively independent of climate; and finally to introduce the arts and to coin money, the means of trade and commerce” 

Minerva pauses and waits while the heavy silence fills the room. (Minerva employs her diplomacy skills) In a voice the cuts the room Minerva announces, “The gods, my friends are busy!” She slaps her hand on the podium. “They have given us their many gifts. It is not reasonable to expect them to concern themselves with the individual! Don’t pray to the gods and goddesses to solve your problems, but rather, pray to that part of the gods that is within you. The gods love triers, not quitters. They love winners, not whiners! Get off your knees and take action! Help yourself. Show the gods that you have the guts and the will to fight for yourself and for your neighbor, that you have the will to do what is right, absent of excuses! 

She lowers her voice, “I walked over to the site of the new church when I came into town yesterday and by the Goddess I am sure that the gods are as disappointed as I was in it’s unfinished state.” She slowly points her finger around the room and with fire in her eyes she raises her voice. “It’s time to stop making excuses; it is time to take action! The gods require you to build a church that is worthy of the gifts that they have bestowed upon you! The gods’ want a church that shouts, “I AM A WINNER”. 

She smiles benevolently and looks around the room. “We have a church to build here folks. It will not be built on the sweat of the gods’ brows. Nor is the gold needed to build it going to fall from Olympus no matter how long or how loud you pray! My dear people, it is time to get OFF of your knees, and DELVE into your wallets! Together we shall build the church of Olympus! Minerva picks up her flute, sits back on her pillow and plays while the money baskets are passed. The crowd digs deep. Mr. Lacy smiling broadly as a result of the overflowing collection baskets, moves to the podium and announces that a brunch will be served to welcome Senorita Minerva Garcia Florentia to the congregation.

The entire dining room as well as the tables on the porch of the Promise City Hotel and Cafe have been set out for the brunch as the congregation heads over there. Russell and Beatrice Lee, owners of the Comstock House Boarding House across the street, invite the overflow crowd to use their first floor dining room as well. Cole Rixton of Rixton's furniture, also across the street, has people carry out some chairs and tables from his store and sets them up in the lot east of the Promise City Hotel for more to dine.  

It is a beautiful day and tables are set up outdoors. Minerva strolls over to Mr. Lacey and in a whisper inquires, "How well did we do in church building donations?"   He replies, Very well, $ 78.55. That's three times more than the other priest, Anson Haggler, ever brought in." 

She also tells him about the man named Tex last night who offered to procure vestments and books for the new church. Mr. Lacey looks at Minerva with a puzzled look on his face. "Tex you say? Hmmm I don't think I've heard of anyone by that name around town." 

She then mingles with the crowd chatting amiably with Luna on her shoulder. She decides to ask about for lodgings other than the El Parador after hearing that the owners names are Pedro and Dorita. Although she has no real prejudices of her own. She is concerned that the Mexican wood elves would not favor a Spanish human in their abode.

This leads to an interesting situation, as the owners of three different boarding houses all indicate a strong interest to having her stay with them.  He says, “One is the Great Western Boarding House where the owner Bill Watkins heads up the Promise City Vigilance Committee that is looking to civilize the town more. He sees a full-time priestess as a way to bring about that stability. 

Next are Russell and Beatrice Lee, who own The Comstock House, which is helping to host this breakfast. All of the other tenants are male, most working for the primary mine in town, and Beatrice would welcome having another woman under her roof. 

The third that has taken an interest is Fly's Boarding House. It is a small boarding house and the most expensive in town, although they would offer Minerva a reduced rate. She finds out from people other than Roger and Janet Fly that one of their boarders died of an illness in January that forced a several-day quarantine of the building and that they have been unable to find another tenant for his room.” 

During the brunch after the service Minerva speaks to Russell and Beatrice Lee, who own The Comstock House, which is helping to host this breakfast. She thanks them for their generosity. Beatrice has heard that Minerva is in need of a home.  " I would surely welcome another woman in the house if you would consider staying on with us, Senorita Minerva. All of the other tenants are male, most working for the primary mine in town, but their not a bad lot. and from the looks on their faces when you were preachin' it looks like you won't have any trouble handlin' them. You had those big fellas quaking in their cowboy boot."

Minerva eyes sparkle. Why Thank you Beatrice. That's a fine compliment. and Yes, I would be honored to live at the Comstock house with you. "I'm thinking a house full of strong men is just what we need to get this church built." She grins.

As the Sunday brunch begins to wind down Minerva marches them two blocks west to the site where the Church is to be constructed. Thus far the work is little more than eight beams that have been erected to show the size of the 25 x 30 two story structure. The beams for the angled roof and possible bell tower have yet to be put in place or even purchased. Minerva has the congregation all gather around inside of the beams as she has a wagon be pulled up to the north end of the group. She climbs up onto the wagon to address them.

She has a fire in her eyes as she leaps upon the wagon. She is an awesome sight to behold, an angel of the gods, glowing with their power. Her long white robes and lustrous black hair streaming in the breeze while Luna sits on her shoulder and stares unblinking at the crowd. 

She raises her hands to the heavens. And in a loud voice proclaims “Look to the gods, not in the heavens but, within you. What do you see? Do you see the majestic bell tower calling you to do the gods work, the beautiful glass windows depicting their wondrous deeds? The beautifully carved doors of this church welcoming you and your family to a better life? Close your eyes and look within. Resolve to make this your priority. We have made a good start today; through your offerings we have raised $78.55.”

“This is a good start. But it is not enough!" she shouts. "The gods need you to step forward and offer your strong backs to build this church. The gods insist that you use the gifts that they have given you to make this church a reality! Offer these gifts back to the gods in the building of their church. We of Promise city are the god’s people. We are People of action. The gods expect each of you to step forward and offer your talents and resources to make this church a reality now!” She pauses for a moment and in a softer tone she continues.  

“I would Thank all of you for making Luna and I so welcome in such a short period of time. I am looking forward to getting to know each and everyone of you as you get to know me. Please feel welcome at my home. I can be reached at the Comstock house, where Mr. and Mrs. Lee have been kind enough to offer me room. May the Goddess bless them. May the goddess bless all of you.” Minerva steps off the wagon and the crowd gathers around her to offer their skill, money and ideas in the building of the church.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 26, “Off to Boston”, Sunday, March 12th, 1882:*

When the sun finally started crossing the horizon Katherine opened her trunk and pulled out one of the black gowns she had worn exclusively while in Tombstone. The rules were less strict here, but in Boston she would be expected to continue to wear black for many months yet. 

There was not much she could do about the dark circles under her eyes, but she took careful pains to make sure she looked neat and cared for. Her parents would already be worried, she didn't want to give them more cause. She left the room and quietly went to see Mr. Gonzales. He would probably not be awake yet, but she could wait.

As Kate enters Gonzales's room she sees Ginnie sitting there in one of the chairs staring at the door. "Ma'am Kate, I know your going somewhere and I know that it is important. You've been having nightmares that wake you and your wearing mourning again. From what I have heard and figured out your heading to Boston to talk with Tucker about your husband's murder again and I'm going with you one way or another and..." she points to a small bag next to the chair "I'm already packed. I lived in Boston for a long time before my family died and they sent me to New York for the orphan train I know the city. I want to visit my parent's grave. So when do we get on the stage? And how do we keep the Marshall from following us?"

Kate knelt down in front of the chair and hugged Ginnie for a moment. She sat back then on her heels and said, "I am wearing mourning again because it is proper back East to do so for much longer than I did here. I will be seeing my family, and it is better to observe the traditions than argue about them. At least for today. 

Yes, I am going to talk to Tucker although I would rather not. I have tried to let go of this, but the Earps want him, and they are threatening my friends to get him. I need to talk with him and see what's to be done. We won't need to worry about the Marshal following us, my teacher is going to help with that. We won't be taking the stage either. I understand wanting to visit your parents. I think we can find time to do that."

Ginnie says, "I know that Mr. Gonzales is a wizard but are they going to let him do something to make the horses go faster? I can't see the coachman letting him do magic to get us to the train to go to Boston quicker. And I'm not sure how changing your hair color would help except for getting us out of town without the marshal knowing who you are and they'd see me and know something was up."

Kate replies, "There are ways to travel without taking the stage, or the train. Mr. Gonzales will be going with us, and we will be back here before bedtime. If I'm to help my friends I must be quick, and there is just no time to wait for the train. You'll see when we go. It's something I am not able to do, so I can't really explain it yet. We will leave here and arrive at my parents home in the blink of an eye. There should be no reason to disguise ourselves." 

Ginnie did not yet know about the rooms beyond this one, and Katherine did not have permission to show her. And he could not come out unless he exposed that door to her.  "We should be leaving soon. He wanted to get an early start, and it will be farther along in the day in Boston."  Ginnie says, “So we are going to use magic to get there?  Okay, I'm ready whenever you are do I need to do anything special to get ready? I think I have everything I might need in my bag.”  Kate answers, "The only thing you need to do to get ready is run into the kitchen and find us something to eat. I think Dorita would rather have us pilfer her kitchen a bit than go without breakfast. You probably have more than you'll need in your bag. Go on now and hurry back."

With that Ginnie scampers to the door then she stops short and turns to Kate.  "I'm going but you need to promise that you won't leave without me while I'm in the kitchen your not the same person who left Boston and I need to make sure that you don't feel like you need to stay there once you get back. After all....I like you"   With that Ginnie bursts though the door as though she's been lit on fire.

Kate stared at the door for a moment after Ginnie ran through it. She shook her head. When she was sure Ginnie was out of earshot she quickly went inside Mr. Gonzales rooms, hoping he was already up and ready. She finds Gonzales ready to go. He asks "Is it just us or have Ruby or Nanuet decided to come along?"

Kate says, "I haven't heard from either of them, so I believe it's just us. Except... Ginnie was waiting in your room for me this morning. She hears far more than she lets on. She wants to come with us. Her parents are buried in Boston, and she wants to visit them. I sent her to the kitchen to get us something to eat, but she'll be back in a minute.  She doesn't know about these rooms, and I didn't want to bring her in without your permission."

"I'm not ready to show her all of this yet, in fact I was only now willing to show Nanuet. Help me move this brazier and powder out into my room in the El Parador, we can go from there." She does so. He then dons the glasses and casts the incantation to transform him into Mr. Austin.  She says, "Do you really feel a disguise is necessary? I've written to my family about my life there. They don't know what you teach me, of course, but they know about Mr. Gonzales with the centuries of knowledge to share. How will I explain Mr. Austin?"

Ginnie pops through the door after a quick knock.  She has a piece of cloth that she has tied up a batch of fresh cornbread with butter jam and thick slices of fried ham wrapped in flat bread.  She takes a quick survey of the room then nods to the appearance of Mr. Austin.  "Ah that explains it" she says almost to herself under her breath then in a normal voice.  "Hello Mr. Gonzales, Ma'am Kate says we are going to use some magic to travel to Boston it should be an interesting day"

He removes the glasses and reverts to his normal appearance. "Well, according to Ma'am Kate I may not need these after all." He puts the glasses in his pocket. He gets the brazier going and powder ready. He instructs Kate and Ginnie to stand around the brazier with him and to hold hands. He says "I have two incantations to do. When I finish the second I will hold out my hands and you should each grab onto one." 

He then says to Kate "I will now cast the detect thoughts spell. Please picture in your mind our destination."  Ginnie says, “Where in Boston are we going? I know the city very well and am very good at seeing again what I saw before. Umm can I help?” "We're going to my parents home, so I think I'll have to handle this one," she said and squeezed Ginnie's hand. 

Kate concentrated on an unused area of the carriage house. Since she and Henry were no longer at home it had been unused for a long time. It was mostly bare and empty, but she remembered and old harness hung on the wall, and the patterns Henry had carved into the boards of the floor with his first knife.  They would be able to approach the house from there with no one realizing they hadn't walked up from the street.  She spent only slightly less effort letting down walls into her mind she hadn't even realized were there.

Ginnie watched the magic being cast and saw as Kate relaxed into the picture in her mind. Then Ginnie made a conscious effort to focus her own mind on nothing at all, a blank whiteness like newly fallen snow or a piece of paper before it was set with ink. Magic was a wonderful but dangerous thing and Ginnie didn't want to take the chance that some stray thought of her own would interrupt the focus of the spells.

Kate only nodded and held her hand out, ready to grasp his when the next incantation ended. He repeated the spell she had seen when they went with Bolivar to Los Angeles, and after the powder was thrown in Kate and Ginnie grasped his hands. "Well done Katherine," is all that Gonzales states as they arrive at the destination.

Ginnie opens her eyes and sees that they are now in small wooden building that is mostly empty she opens her bag and pulls out the shawl that she had packed because she knew it would be much colder in Boston than where she had been living.  She then handed Kate a black woolen shawl and a small fabric wrapped package.  “I didn't want you to be cold. Oh and you can't go home without presents so here.”

"Thank you, dear. I had forgotten how cold it would still be here. Lace for my mother?" Kate hugged Ginnie again. "Thank you." 

In the distance, Kate could hear the sound of a busy cobbled street. She opened her eyes to the empty room in the carriage house. It was quiet. On a Sunday morning no one would be in here. Her parents stayed in until evening most Sundays. "Perfect," she smiled at her teacher. "We can walk up to the house from here with no one knowing we didn't come up from the street." 

Kate took Ginnie's hand and led them out of the smaller room and into the larger where two large carriages and one smaller were housed. All three were a well-kept, shining black. "Papa takes that small one in to the office when he goes. The larger ones are for when we all went together. I don't imagine those see as much use as they did in the past." 

They reached the outside door and walked out to the drive. The house was set back from the street, about forty feet away from the carriage house. The Seagram home was an impressive brick building, three stories high with what could only be called wings on each side. A columned porch led up to a massive front door that Katherine approached without seeming to notice the mass of the place. She pulled out a knob and a bell rang inside the house. "It will be just a moment, I'm sure."

A well dressed gentleman wearing a nicely tailored woolen suit answers the door. "Mr. Emerson, I didn't expect to see you here, and answering the door," Katherine said surprised. "My parents are at home, I assume?"  She moved inside with Ginnie and Mr. Gonzales and Mr. Emerson shut the door. "It's cold to be letting in the draft. Mr. Emerson, may I introduce my friend, Mr. Gonzales from Arizona, and my ward Ginnie."

"A pleasure to meet you all," the man states. "Katherine, it is a pleasure to see you again. My condolences as to the loss of your husband. Your parents held a memorial service for him here in Boston and I read one of my poems at it. I wish that there was more that I could do for you."

Ginnie takes a good look at the gentleman who answered the door. At first she thought it might be the butler but seeing that there are splatters of ink on the tips of his fingers realizes that this is not the owner of the house nor the butler. The owner of the house would be unlikely to use a pen that extensively and the butler would have given himself away as his hands would be chapped and reddish this time of year from working in water and then going out in the cold or answering the door.   

"Pleased to meet you sir" Ginnie says with a little curtsy never taking her eyes off of the family friend that answers the door to another person's house. Emerson? poems? ah now I know who this is I think. humm Ma'am Kate is much more powerful in Boston than I realized I'll have to watch myself just in case.

Gonzales also makes the connection and comments "Ralph Waldo Emerson?" "Why yes, you've read my work?" the man comments. A wide grim fills his face and Manuel replies "Why yes, starting with your first collection of essays Nature up until your collection Letters and Social Aims, published I believe five years ago." Emerson replies, "Six years, close to seven actually. That was my most recent published work. I've been working on more but my health has not been the best these past few years. I've mostly withdrawn from public life these days, although I do make the time to visit special friends." 

Katherine, Ginnie and Manuel enter the building. A man who Kate recognizes as the family butler enters the room. He looks towards Emerson and says "Sir, I could have gotten the door." Emerson replies, "No need Mathias, I was nearby. I may be old but I'm not an invalid, at least not yet."

"Mathias," Kate said warmly. "How nice to see you again. I hope you're well." She walked over and kissed the man on his cheek. "Would you inform my mother that I'm here? I'm sure Mr. Emerson and my father were in the library, no? He can escort us there." The butler heads off as Emerson and Kate head towards the library, with Gonzales discussing Emerson's essays along the way down the corridor.

The front foyer they stood in had a large staircase rising up from the back that split to the right and left. The carpeting was a rich red, and all the exposed wood a dark, polished brown. Artwork hung on the walls and a large window of colored glass stretched to the high ceiling from where it began at the point where the stairs split. 

Mr. Emerson led them off to the right and down a corridor, then through a richly appointed sitting room to an open door. Even from outside the smell of leather and paper was heavy. Kate breathed in that familiar smell and smiled. The library has always been her fathers place and the smell brought back sweet memories of hours spent there. 

Inside the room the walls were lined with books floor to ceiling. Most had been brought over from Germany when his family emigrated many years ago, although Friedrich had continued to enlarge the library. A highly polished, heavy wooden desk sat at the back of the room, and a rich leather sofa and chairs were grouped near the fireplace. The group entered the room and Mr. Emerson said "Friedrich, you have a visitor."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 27, “The Seagrams”, Sunday, March 12th, 1882:*

A tall, stocky man with gray hair turned away from the bookshelf he had been studying and looked toward the door. His left jacket sleeve was pinned up to accommodate the missing bottom half of his arm.  Katherine stood for a moment near the door looking at her father. "Papa," she said softly and hurried across the room to throw herself into his arms. "How I've missed you."
His eyes blink twice and he then hurries across the room towards his daughter at a speed that neither Ginnie or Manuel would have thought possible for a man of his age. He grabs Kate in a warm embrace.

For months Katherine had wanted to be right here to cry away her troubles with her father. And she did find tears in her eyes, but not the ones she had expected. There was only happiness to feel this embrace that couldn't feel like any other. She kissed his cheek and hugged him back, and for a few moments they pretended that no one else was there.  Finally she stepped back a little, her hand still on his good arm. "I should introduce you to my friends. Mr. Gonzales, from Arizona. I've learned a great deal about Mexico and South America from him. And Ginnie, my ward. I wrote you about them."

Kate's father states "A pleasure to meet you all. Kate, I wish you had told us you would be coming. I would have had a carriage waiting for you at the train depot." "We came away in rather a hurry, and I admit, I've gotten out of the habit of thinking someone could come for me in a carriage. I have to do for myself mostly now, you know. Although I still can't cook a thing," she laughed. "I wish I could say we came just to visit, but I'm afraid we have a specific purpose." 

That moment they heard a feminine voice with a French accent just outside the door. Kate turned and hurried to her mother. "Maman," she said, switching to French. The ladies spoke rapidly in that language as they held each other. When they finally separated her mother switched back to English, as she looked her daughter over. "Too thin, too thin! Do they not eat in Arizona? Mathias, tea and cake for Miss Katherine and her guests. And tell cook to add three for luncheon, and make plenty."

As Mathias hurried of, Kate again introduced her friends. Mrs. Seagram leaned down to Ginnie and touched her hair. "Bel enfant, bienvenue à notre famille," she said before she stood back up. 
Looking at her parents, it's easy to see that Katherine favors her father in her dark eyes and hair, but her fair skin comes from her mother. Both are significantly taller then their daughter, however. Amelie's pale hair peeked out from her lace cap and Kate reached out and tucked some back in.

Kate's father turns to Gonzales and says "Am I to understand that you are a Professor of sorts, knowledgeable in a variety of languages with a vast library at your disposal?"  Manuel says, "You flatter me sir, but yes, I do consider myself to be a teacher and am fluent in English, Spanish, French, Latin and Greek. The library had once belonged to a Latin American aristocrat and was given to Kate and myself in gratitude to our helping her with some philanthropic ventures in Los Angeles, California. 

And while Arizona may not offer the educational opportunities as Harvard Katherine has flourished in the environment. She is expanding her knowledge of languages and is learning other new tasks every day. We've also had the opportunity to spend time with the great Simon Bolivar and former Bolivian President Antonio de Surce of Bolivia, who recently visited our town. So you could say that Arizona has helped to broaden her horizons."

Yes a great deal," Kate added. "I never realized how much I didn't know before. And as Harvard would not admit me no matter how good my education, I'm grateful for the opportunity.  The library was a very great gift, but so was Maggie. You remember Papa, the lady who gave me a job? She moved to Los Angeles to run a business that employs women who need help. Something Maggie already had experience with." 

They all settled in the comfortable chairs, Kate taking a seat next to her father on the sofa with Ginnie at her side. Kate then began to tell about the ranch and how it had grown, and that soon she and Ginnie would have a little house to live in there. Finally she related that she had gotten a proper stone put up for Tom. The room was quiet for a moment until Kate said, "You wrote my friend arrived in safety. How does he do here?"

Seagram replies, "Mr. Tucker has done very well for himself. He's found himself a new interest, the stars. I've introduced him to my friend Edward Charles Pickering, who now heads up the Harvard Observatory as its Director. Colby Tucker has shown an aptitude for it and Mr. Pickering will find a place for him at the observatory once he brings his education up to the proper standard." 

Emerson interjects "I have helped with some private tutoring for the young man, which is why I am here today. Mr. Pickering and I were able get Mr. Tucker placed at the school that we both graduated from, Boston Latin High School. Tucker is a few years older than the average student is but his enthusiasm to learn has been impressive enough for the school to support his continued education. He hopes to graduate High School this summer and then begin studies at Harvard in the fall."

"Why, I ..... I had not expected so much. I had only intended to help him start again, I did not know you would take such efforts to help him. He's very grateful, I'm sure." Kate fell quiet and put her own trembling hand in Ginnie's and squeezed it. "Mr. Emerson, you were here about Mr. Tucker's education? I don't suppose he is in the house as well? Where does he stay?"

Kate's father says, "He is staying in one of the guest rooms, he is up there studying right now, and yes, he is very grateful. He says that his life in the Arizona Territory had taken a turn for the worst after Thomas's passing and that he never dreamed of such opportunities.  He credits that entirely to you Katherine." "I didn't do so much, I just put him on the train," Kate said with a glance at her teacher. "I understand after Tom died he had difficulty sleeping, and lost his job when the exhaustion caught up with him during the day.  We will see him a luncheon, I'm sure. And I'd like the chance to speak with him, of course. And there are some business matters, Papa, that it might be best if we speak privately about." 

The group stayed in the library and talked for the better part of an hour before Mathias returned to tell them luncheon was served. The luncheon is served. One other guest arrives to join them, who Kate recognizes as a Massachusetts friend of her father's who had also been active in the abolitionist movement, the writer John Greenleaf Whittier. Whittier lived an hour's carriage ride to the north, in the town of Haverhill, so did not get to Boston all that often.  Gonzales is impressed with the opportunity to meet with and speak to yet another famous writer whose works he had read. He listens with fascination as Emerson speaks of the lengthy visit he received from Walt Whitman the previous September and the many discussions that they had shared. 

Colby Tucker was very, very surprised to see both Kate and Ginnie at the luncheon and was quick to thank them both for helping to get him to Boston. He tells of initially having trouble getting to Boston from Tucson, as somebody on the train had picked his pocket and stolen his money. He hid out that day and had to sneak onto a freight train in the middle of the night that brought him as far as Saint Louis. From there he took some odd jobs for a few days and also sold some possessions until he had saved enough for the train ride to Boston.  

Ginnie interjects "Yes, you were fortunate. Pickpockets can be dangerous people." Kate says, "I'm sorry to hear you had so much trouble. I was worried when it took so long for me to hear you had arrived safely. I hope you'll have some time to speak with me this afternoon, we must be on our way again today."  

After the lunch Mr. Whittier and Mr. Emerson retired to the library, while Katherine went with her father, Mr. Gonzales, Mr. Tucker and Ginnie into his office and shut the door behind them. "Mr. Tucker, I'm very glad to hear that you are doing so well. Quite beyond anything I had hoped for. Tell me, how much about the circumstances of your leaving Arizona did you tell Mr. Seagram?"

Colby is hesitant, but when he speaks it is with a confidence that he lacked in all prior conversations. He then says "I told him what happened. That Thomas didn't die of disease, the Marshall’s brother murdered him. They hid the truth, and when they were afraid that I'd tell you or others they decided to kill me too. You and your friend, Ginnie is it?, helped to get me onto that train, otherwise I'd probably be lying in a grave alongside Thomas."

Kate says, "Good, I won't have to go over all that then. Several days ago Wyatt Earp arrested two of my friends. They had both worked as guards in a bank, and another employee had been trying to get them to help him rob it. They told him each time they weren't interested, but he wouldn't take no for an answer. Last week he decided it was the day, and Jake went to the bank owner and tried to warn him, as Chester had tried to warn him before. Wyatt, despite saying in not so many words that he believes their story, is holding them. 

What he wants is for me to tell him where you are. The story they are passing around is that you were a member of the Cowboy Gang, and they want to talk to you to further their investigation. If they don't get your whereabouts, Earp can make it so that Jake and Chester never see the outside of a cell again.  Mr. Tucker, I don't want to take this new life from you, but I can't let innocent men go to prison either. I must ask you to confirm for me that you were never part of the Cowboy Gang. Then we have to find a way to free Jake and Chester without hurting Mr. Tucker."

Tucker says "We, Thomas and I, were never involved directly with any of that Cowboy Gang. But Mrs. Kale, one thing that you should know is that Thomas had been looking for an investor or two to help get the ranch on its feet. He didn't think that you'd saved enough and also didn't want to ask your father for money. I know that he talked to several people in Tombstone about going in with him on the ranch, and one of them was Johnny Ringo. At the time we didn't know he was involved with that Gang, but according to the January newspapers he is."

Kate says, "I've spoken with Johnny Ringo. He claimed not to be part of the gang, but I don't have much cause to believe him. So they may actually believe you had some involvement." Katherine walked across the room and back. "And they may believe Tom did too. Do you know who else Tom asked? Might you have any information about the gang that we could give the Earps, so they at least won't be able to use this as a story for looking for you anymore?" Tucker says, "I believe he asked Mayor John Clum and saloon owner James Earp." 

Seagram says, "Katherine, you aren't seriously planning to take Mr. Tucker back there. He has a bright future here, and, frankly it sounds far too dangerous." "I want to avoid it if at all possible," she states.  Gonzales interrupts, "Katherine, what is it exactly that the Earps want with Mr. Tucker, I mean, we know what they told you but what is it that they really want?"

She answers, "I have to say, I'm not entirely certain. The day I saw you in Tombstone," she said looking at Colby, "You thought they would kill you because of what you know about how Tom died, and that they thought you would tell me. But I already know. And I've made that fact clear to them. I also tried to assure them I had no intention of pressing charges, but seeing as how they believe I helped you, they don't have any more reason to believe me than I do to believe them. 

I think they want to be assured that no one will come forward with charges against their brother. And I suspect they also want information on the Cowboy Gang. Mr. Tucker said after he spoke to Ruby they hauled him in and interrogated him for hours, then told him not to speak to Ruby, Jake or myself. They're chasing after something they already have, silence from Mr. Tucker and myself."

Tucker speaks up, "I've had a lot of time to think about this.  It's me they are afraid of.   I recognized Morgan Earp's knife.  They know that.  They are afraid that I will come forward and tell that to a Judge or maybe the Arizona Rangers."  Gonzales says, "So, Katherine, do you think that if they believe that Tucker will not come forward with charges that would work?  Because I think that's something we might be able to do." 
She replies, "I think so. From what Mr. Tucker said about Tom asking Johnny Ringo about the ranch, they may also want any information he has about the cowboy gang. But I believe the main issue is Morgan Earp. If they had a guarantee that he wouldn't expose Morgan, he would have no reason to fear for his life any longer." Katherine looked over at her father. "I'm sorry I sent this trouble to you, Papa. I didn't know what else to do. Mr. Gonzales, what do you think we can do?"

Gonzales replies, "The answer presented itself recently. Remember Ruby's recent guest at the Lucky Lady, the one who took a special interest in her. What exactly was his profession?"  She says, "You mean last night? Photography. But how does that help us now?"

Gonzales exclaims, "Exactly, photography! We give the Earps photographic evidence that he's gone! This will be easy. Kate, you have letters that your parents sent you that you received in early February. We have Mr. Tucker write one now telling you of his arrival in Boston and include a photograph or two of him at some famous Boston Landmarks. It's still winter, any picture we have taken today won't look any different than if they had been taken six weeks ago." 

Gonzales then turns to Seagram and asks "Have either you or your wife received any mail this past week from Europe?" He replies, "Yes, my wife received a letter from her cousin in Paris. We were relived to get it, as there has been some political turmoil over there, with the recent fall of their government, so we were concerned with how she was doing." 

Gonzales says, "Perfect. In Tucker's January letter he can mention obtaining passage on a ship heading to Europe. We will just need to find a photograph that is clearly of Paris, maybe that Arch de Triumph that Napoleon built. I can get the picture enlarged enough to then be used as a backdrop and we could then have Tucker photographed in front of it. We include that with another letter from Tucker, this one dated in late February and put it in the envelope as well. He can say he plans to stay in Europe and never return to the United States." 

Seagram says that sounds viable. He says that he will personally head over to the portrait studio of famed photographer Josiah Johnson Hawes on Tremont Street to make the arrangements.  Kate says, "Mr. Tucker, do you think you could include in those letters a bit about the Cowboy Gang? What you told me about Tom looking for investors for the ranch, any other tidbits you might know? The Earps won't know what I had written to you, just write as if you were answering me. Let's make sure they don't have any reason to track you down.  Can all this really be done with photography?"

Seagram says "Hawes can do anything with photography. He was one of the pioneers in the industry, been working with it since its inception over forty years ago. He did some of the earliest work in daguerreotypes.  The outdoor photos are easy, we just need Hawes to send one of his apprentices out with a portable camera unit. It's the Paris photo that will be harder, but I trust that Hawes can manage it. First we need that picture though." 

Seagram calls for Mathias and instructs him "Go find John Roberts on lower Beacon Street. He's with Roberts Brothers Books of Boston. Tell him that I need a book with a recent photograph of the Arch de Triumph in Paris, as large a photo as possible. Let him know that if he can get it here in the next two hours he will get a chance to talk to both John Greenleaf Whittier and Ralph Waldo Emerson. They might even sign a book or two for him."

Kate says, “Mr. Tucker, why don't you get started on those letters? We need to be heading back to Arizona as soon as possible, and you're going to be very busy having your picture taken later." She looked at Mr. Gonzales and over at her father. "Thank you. I didn't know what I was going to do. The letter saying he will not return, along with the photographs should be enough to convince the Earps. And they already know how to keep me quiet," she sighed. "And any information on the Cowboy Gang should allow them to keep up their little story. I won't get my time with Morgan Earp, but I think knowing it's over will help."

Seagram says, "Why do you have to leave? Katherine, this is your family home. We've missed you so, and wouldn't this city be a better place for young Ginnie?"  Ginnie interrupts "Absolutely not. I will not stay in the city that killed my parents and destroyed my life. Over half of this city are Irish and yet we are still treated as second class citizens." 

Gonzales says, "The young lady does have a point. The west promotes equality. Many communities in the territories allow people to vote regardless of race, can that be said of here in the East? Mr. Seagram, you were for the abolition of slavery, and yet many of these freed slaves are still denied the right to vote through new laws that have passed. That is not the case in Arizona. I'm not saying that racism isn't there, but less so than other places. Many places out west even allow women the right to vote.”

Kate interjects, "They are right. Things are very different in the west, and I've been working hard to build a life there. I need to learn to take charge of my own life, and the freedoms of the west allow me to do so."  Kate walked over to her father and linked her arm with his. "Why don't we go to the parlor for a moment?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 28, “A Day in Boston”, Sunday, March 12th, 1882:*

They walked into another room, this one furnished with delicate looking settees and tables. The colors were softer blues and greens. Katherine sat down with her father and took his hand. "Papa, I've missed you too. I have considered coming home many times, but for now I think I must stay in Arizona. You wouldn't believe how many times I've wished for you, when I thought I wouldn't make it through the night. But I have to learn to stand on my own. 

I have friends there who count on me, and you heard Ginnie, she could never live here. And Papa, I'm changing. I'm not sure I could go back to idle days again. I feel the need to be busy and doing.  In a few years I may come back home, after I learn what I could be. Do you understand?"  He replies, "Yes my dear, I believe that I do. Although you may not want to discuss this with your mother, I doubt that she would be as understanding."

Yes, I know," Kate laughed. "You've always understood me better." They stood up and headed back toward his office. "Did I tell you I met the son of the actor Edwin Booth in Promise City?" Kate asked lightly. "He only met his father once, and he is not recognized by him, but he looks just like Edwin Booth did when you took me to the theater. Do you remember?" "Ah yes, I remember it well." Kate and her father continue to talk for the next hour. 

Mr. John Roberts arrives soon with a large book about Europe filled with ten photographs include one of the Arch de Triumph. The picture was a few years old, so the people in it are not all in the latest fashions, but Kate and her father both thought it would be sufficient for their purposes.  Roberts is brought into the sitting room and introduced to Emerson and Whittier. Kate's mother heads off with Ginnie to show her the house. 

Tucker comes downstairs wearing a suit and bringing along another for the other photos. He gets into the carriage with Gonzales, Seagram and Kate. Along the way Gonzales explains to Seagram that in Mexico they do not have the same aversion to magic use in the United States and that he has learned some simple spells, one which he will use to enlarge the photograph.   Seagram laughs and says "I think you might know a bit more magic than that. I did hear my daughter make reference to your being in Arizona last night."  Kate's eyes widened as she realized that she had done exactly that, after being so careful all day to make their timeline vague. But she was encouraged. Perhaps someday she could tell her father what her lessons really were. 

Gonzales carefully removes the photo from the book and casts a pair of Enlarge spells onto it, making a six-by-eight foot portrait backdrop. Gonzales casts a temporary spell on Tucker growing out his facial hair into a beard and mustache to give him a different look for the Paris photo, so that it will look like it was taken a month later. 

They arrive at the Hawes studio. The picture takes a while to set up, as several props need to be found and added to give the illusion of a Paris street. The photo is then taken.  Gonzales removes the facial hair and Tucker changes into the other suit. Hawes sends an assistant out with Gonzales and Tucker to take some pictures around the city. They shoot one near the U.S. Constitution otherwise known as Old Ironsides. They then take another by the Old North Church. 

They return to the studio and the pictures are developed.  They then return to the Seagram mansion along with the photographs. After they returned, they gathered all the evidence they had collected and looked it over. They all agreed that it should be convincing enough for the Earps. 

It was earlier in Arizona than it was here, so Kate took some time to sit with her mother while Mr. Gonzales enjoyed the chance to talk with Mr. Emerson and Mr. Whittier. Before dinner Kate presented her mother with the lace Ginnie had made. "She's very talented," Kate said with some pride. "You won't find finer lace anywhere."  "If you'll excuse me, I'd like to talk with Mr. Tucker for a few moments." Colby Tucker heard his name and came over, offering his arm. She led him away into another, smaller parlor. 

While everyone else is talking Ginnie slips out of the house and heads to the graveyard where the city buries those to poor to supplies the funds for themselves.  In an unmarked section of ground near a large old maple tree that is in back of the churchyard Ginnie looks across the expanse of ground where most of her family lies.  

The tears roll down her face as she tells the dirty winter snow of her travels, the orphanage, someone adopting her baby sister away from her and how she will not ever give up looking for her, the orphan train, the whore house that bought her, her running and living on the streets.  It had been almost three years since she had given herself permission to cry and in a way it felt good, a release that she hadn't had the luxury to give herself if she was to keep herself safe.  When she had cried herself dry she started to talk about the recent events. 

"I almost don't understand it Mama, it's as if I've paid my dues and things are getting better.  I can read now as much as I want to I'm not hungry and if I want to learn something Ma'am Kate lets me find out.  The only thing she wants in return is for me to keep my hands in my own pocket and a bit of lace now and then.  And Mama, magic is real just like Granny used to say, and I think I can learn how to do it like she said her Auntie could.  And when I do I can find Sissy and put us back together again.  I don't think I'm ever going to be hungry or unable to take care of myself again....and I'm going to go back out west.  I can change my world there and no one puts out 'No Irish Need Apply' signs.  

I'm leaving Boston and I don't know when I might come back, but I'm doing well and have the future in front of me and the ability to take it and I'm going to.  I love you and I miss you but I'm ok. Yes I really am OK."     With that she draped a small piece of lace on the lower branch of the maple tree and headed back to the house where HER Ma'am Kate was intense on starting a new life where she was part of a family again. Ginnie slips back into the house and heads to the library where she snuggles into a couch corner with a book open on her lap and a piece of needle lace in her hand to work on

Katherine had taken a seat on a settee and Tucker sat in a chair across from her. "That day in Tombstone, I wanted to ask you some questions. I understand now why you wouldn't answer, but please, answer them now. I had thought to get them from Morgan Earp, but I doubt now that will be possible, and I need to know. What happened the night Tom died?"

Colby says, "What exactly is it that you want to know? I've already told your friends that Morgan did it, it was Morgan's knife that I saw in Tom's back."  Kate replies, "No, not that. Not really. How was he? Was he.... happy? What did you do that night, who was there?" Kate smiled. "Was he winning? I just want to know what went on in the Oriental that night. Not in the alley, I already know that. 

More than that, what did he do in Tombstone? How did he spend his time, was he adjusting, feeling better? I think Tom would have liked the west. To be free of society's constraints and just work and live close to everything. I just want to know how he was."

Colby answers, "Yes, he loved the west. It was the best thing for him both physically and mentally. The only thing he was missing was you. He saw Cochise County as having lots of potential. He figured that the mines will eventually play out, in which case it will be the ranches that support the communities. If you waited until then all the best ranch land would be gone, so the time to buy it was now while everyone was preoccupied with silver instead. 

He wanted investors, so he could buy now what you needed instead of waiting, and didn't want to borrow from your father. He needed to do it himself. We had spoken to Clum, James Earp and Johnny Ringo about it. Time was short, Tom wanted to have what he needed the minute you walked off the train.  That's why we were in the card game at the Oriental Saloon that night. Me, Tom, James and Morgan Earp, Ringo and the bartender Leslie. Tom realized early on that before these guys would partner or invest with anybody they had to know you, and the best place to get to know a gambler is at the card table. Not that Tom was much of a gambler, the three or four times before that he played he'd stay until he lost his ten dollars and would then leave. 

He figured this night would be the same as the others, he'd have a drink, lose his ten bucks, and then wait for a break in the game to talk to Ringo or James. But this night was different, he was elated over your impending arrival and in the first hour had three drinks instead of his usual one. He wasn't drunk, but he was more relaxed. I don't know if it was that, or just plain luck, but he started to win instead of loosing. As the night wore on he found himself up $ 100, then $ 200. He started to think that if his luck kept up he wouldn't be needing investors, with the winnings he'd have enough for the ranch on his own. 

When James Earp decided to call it night I left as well. I should have stayed, damn it! Tom was up almost $ 300 at that point. I wandered back to the boarding house and lay down. I got up a few hours later and Tom still wasn't back, so I went looking for him. The rest you know."

Kate answers, "He should have known better than that. He was the only thing I needed when I stepped off that train. Nothing else mattered, not money or ranches or a fancy place to live. If it had four walls, a roof, and him it would have been enough.  You need to stop blaming yourself for this. Tom wasn't drunk, there was no reason for you to think he couldn't get himself home. As soon as you knew something was wrong you went looking for him. You were a good friend to him, Colby. 

I said some things to you that day in Tombstone, things I shouldn't have. I'm sorry, and I'm glad things are going well for you now.  He replies, "Ma'am, to be totally honest, most of that day is a blur to me. What I remember most is your helping me get to safety...and a new life."   She says, “You'll always be part of this family now, I'm sure you'll make us proud."  He says, “I'll do my best Ma'am. You have a wonderful family with wonderful friends. I can see how you turned out the way that you have." 

Kate pulled out her handkerchief and blotted her damp eyes, but there was a smile on her lips. "Thank you. It's not everything, but I think it's enough."  He answers, "No, thank you, for everything." "Well," Kate looked down for a moment, uncertain. "I guess that ends our meeting of the mutual admiration society," she laughed. "And my friends and I need to be headed back. We still have an errand to run before we leave and I have friends who need me in Promise City." 

They walked back through the house and gathered the others together. "We have to go," Kate said, hugging her mother. "It will be dark before long and we still need to visit Ginnie's parents. Thank you, all of you, for everything." Her parents both give her warm embrace and tell her that she is welcome to return at any point. Her father says, "Please let us know when a good time for a visit would be and we'll come out west."  

Mr. Seagram makes sure that she has the letters from Tucker, the photographs and the envelope sent from Paris. “Yes, I have everything. Tell Henry and Phil I'm sorry I didn't see them. I'm sure it won't be long at all before I'm ready to see all of you in Promise City." After a few more false starts, hugs, and good-byes, Katherine, Ginnie, and Mr. Gonzales head back outside. It had taken a bit of fast talking to get around being sent in a carriage, but her father smoothed that over and they were able to walk unhindered. 

As they walked down the drive Ginnie said, "Ma'am Kate, I've already been to the graveyard, so we can go."  Kate stopped for a minute and looked at the girl. "Ginnie, you shouldn't have run off by... I know you can take care of yourself, but that doesn't mean you always have to. Next time, let me know. We could have come with you, or at least sent someone to keep you safe." 

They slipped back into the carriage house and the unused room at the back. Mr. Gonzales knew their return point very well, so there was only the one incantation this time. It was becoming familiar to Kate, so she knew exactly when to reach out and take his hand. A moment later the three were back in Mr. Gonzales' "public" room. 

Katherine held on to his hand a moment longer. "Thank you for taking me home. I didn't realize how much I needed to go there. And now, I need to go to the Marshal's office. Ginnie, why don't you take those books from Papa back to our room. I'm sure you can find something to entertain you while I'm gone. It shouldn't be long."

Gonzales goes with Kate back to her room to help her get both envelopes to put the letters in and to double check them to make sure they look okay. He gives her a hug and says "Are you sure you want to do this part by yourself? It could be dangerous. Maybe we should get Nanuet or Mr. Booth to go with you."

An outside witness might not be a bad idea. Conrad doesn't know about this, his presence might keep Wyatt Earp from trying anything. If I see him downstairs I'll ask him to come with me. It could be dangerous, but I don't think so. If the Earps had intended me physical harm, they would have done it already. Thank you, for everything. I'll see you in a little while." 

Kate went downstairs and saw Conrad Booth sitting at his dinner. "I wonder if you could do me a favor," she said after she walked over and said hello. "I need to go somewhere, and I'd feel better with an escort. I'll tell you all about it afterward, I promise." Conrad looked up from his dinner, smiling at her voice before his face fell at her appearance. "Katherine, is everything alright? You're in black again."  She says, "Oh, yes. I had to go somewhere today, and it was appropriate to wear black for that errand. Will you come? It won't take long." 

He looks up towards Dorita, who had just brough him his dinner.  "You not eat my food too?" she exclaims.   He replies, "Of course. Dorita, I'll be back, would you keep this warm for me?" He stood and took Katherine's arm.  Kate led the way through the streets, and a few minutes later she and Conrad entered the Marshal's office.

Ginnie dropped the books in their room and then went back to watch Mr. Gonzalas' doorway for Ma'am Kate to leave. After she had headed down stairs Ginnie knocked softly on the door and slipped into the room. Umm...Mr. Gonzalas sir I just want to see if I have this right. With that she repeats the first incantation for the mind reading spell concentrating on both the pitch and cadence of the sounds but purposely not focusing it on any person. Then she repeats the traveling spell following the vocal component with a description of the brassier, the heat level of the fire, the smell colors and texture of the components. "Is that right? I know I'm missing a bit of the magic as the lines in the room don't move for me the way they do for you. but am I close?" 

He gives her a stern stare and says "Young lady, I think I need to talk to Ma'am Kate about this. Please go back to your room and try reading something without incantations in it." Ginnie blushes a deep crimson and shrugs her shoulders, "OK I'll stay away from the spell books... "she looks over her shoulder with a happy guilty little smile as she heads out of the room "for now" with a giggle she closes the door behind her and scampers back to her room to devour the new books Ma'am Kate's father had given her to read.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 29, “Information and Anxieties”, Sunday, March 12th, 1882:*

Nanuet spends his Sunday morning with Maska. She had recovered from her long journeys that she took while helping with the Apache treaty. The two played and Nanuet worked on Maska's training a bit before heading back to town.  It was almost lunchtime at that point so he headed to the Lucky Lady to see if Ruby would be bringing lunch to Chester and Jake. When he arrives he finds out that Ruby has not been seen since the night before. 

He heads upstairs to find her lying in bed, a mostly empty bottle of liquor nearby. "Alright Miss Ruby. Enough is enough!" He walks over and wraps the sheets around her so that she is unable to move her arms and legs. He then hoists her up over his shoulder and heads downstairs and out the door. At some point Ruby wakes up and realizes what is going on and begins to fuss, kicking and screaming. "Hey, put me down! You can't just... What are you doing? Where are we going?" 

Nanuet replies, "You Miss Ruby are a drunk. You need to snap out of it and wake up. You can't help Mr. Jake and Mr. Chester lying in bed all liquored up." "I am not a drunk!" Ruby yells as she keeps trying to kick her way free. Nanuet makes his way through town to the bathhouses. He barges in, past the attendants, and finds the first unoccupied bath. He then unwraps the sheet and before she can kick and flail too much he dumps her into the bath. 

He says, "There! Now are you awake? No more liquor for you until after this whole deal is sorted out. You drink too much! Whiskey is not for solving problems and neither is Bourbon." 
Nanuet finds a towel and throws it to the edge of the bath. He stands nearby watching the drenched woman, waiting for her response.

Ruby sat in the tub, Jake's shirt soaked through, a pout on her face, arms crossed. She started to get out of the tub but when she saw Nanuet's scowling face she slid back in. "You....I....Not fair..." Her voice trailed off. "You don't understand." Then she was quiet. It seemed just a few days earlier Jake had made a comment about her drinking too. She thought it over as Nanuet stood guard over her. 

"I'm afraid something will happen to Jake. And Chester. I went to Wyatt Earp, unless Kate goes to him he will lie about Jake's innocence and Judge Isby will..." She can't finish the thought. "It's not fair!" She continues quietly, "And there is absolutely nothing I can do about it."

Nanuet's scowl softened a bit. He could tell Ruby was genuinely concerned about Jake and Chester. "Miss Ruby, life is not always fair and you can't be the one to solve all the problems. I know it is hard and you are scared. We will figure out how to help Mr. Jake and Mr. Chester. There has to be a way. I know I need Mr. Jake out of jail, because I can't handle you myself too much longer!" 

Nanuet ducks and dodges as the towel, the soap and then the bath brush comes flying at him. He chuckles as the soap hits his face with a splat! "Nice shot! Finish your bath, I will get some clothes for you and have someone who works here bring them to you. We can talk about this when you are done. Then you can explain to me what you mean about going to Mr. Earp and what he wants with Miss Kate."

"I've always been the one to say life isn't fair. But things have changed for me and I like the way they are. So yes, I am scared that something will happen, and to Jake, I just don't want to think about it." 

Ruby is quiet again, then reaches for some shampoo. "Alright I guess I needed a bath anyway," She laughs. As Nanuet is walking though the door she yells out, "And I'll get you back for this!" And under her breath she adds, "But thanks." Ruby strips off Jake's wet shirt and soaks for a long while. As the liquor wore off the pain in her leg started to throb. "Ugh," was all she could say looking at the bruise. She would have to find a way for Jake not to look at it, as it would remind him of what happened. 

Laurie brings in her fresh clothes and Ruby finishes her bath. She heads back to the Lucky Lady, where Nanuet is waiting with coffee. She gladly takes it and sits next to him, recounting the events of the evening before. "Hopefully Kate will have something useful to say when she gets back from Boston."  He exclaims,"Dang, I knew I forgot about doing something this morning. Well I am sure they are fine without me." 

Ruby shrugs. "Like you said, I can't solve all the problems. Now how about we go see Jake and Chester before I starve them again?"  He replies, That sounds like a good idea.  Nanuet and Ruby get some food from Maria and bring an extra plate for whomever may be guarding the prisoners today. They take a brisk walk joking about the bath incident and enter the jail with the food.

Nanuet is nervous around the two men in jail, especially after hearing what Ruby had to say about Wyatt's response to her actions the previous night. He makes sure to keep his distance from the Marshall and since Ruby is playing cards with Jake he figures he will keep Chester company. "Hey there Mister Chest.... I meant hey there Chester. How is that book? I never did learn to read English. Maybe Miss Kate can teach me someday." 

He replies, "It's very good. An interesting story of the lives of the ogres. Next chance you get, ask her to teach you. I'm sure she'll be glad to do it. It'll expand your horizons. By the way, do you have any written histories of your people? I'd be interested in reading them."  Nanuet says, "Of my people, my tribe specifically I don't there has been much written, but I am sure there are books written about elves in general. Maybe Kate would know better.  I will ask her.

Ruby ignores the Earps while Nanuet waits for them to finish going through the food. "Hi Baby," Ruby says with a smile, walking over to Jake's cell. "I really really miss you." She throws her wet hair from one shoulder to the other. "I can't wait for you to get out of here." Nanuet brings over the lunch and hands them to Jake and Chester. "We're going to stay a while today, hope you won't object."

Jake puts the cards down that he was manipulating with his fingers when they come in. "Object? Hardly, I'm happy to see some friendly faces," He gives her a little grin, "and some other friendly parts. Of course I have been able to put this time to good use." He picks up a card and smoothly flips it over and back, in and out with his fingers from one side of his hand to the other and back again. "Impressive, huh?" He gives her a weak grin and a shrug.

"You never know when something like that will come in handy, sometime when you least expect it I'm sure." Ruby pulls up the chair and takes a seat. "Friendly parts, huh? Then maybe I should lose the shawl." She pushes her shoulders back and lets the wrap fall back onto the chair, revealing her usual neckline and falling straps. "How about we play some cards while we talk?" Jake nods and deals a hand, in between eating his lunch. 

"So, it's been, um, hectic around the Saloon. I hired a new guy to take Chester's place while you are in here and then help build the expansion but I'm not sure he's going to work out. He's a tough boy cowboy type. Gave Nanuet some problem last night, although I didn't get the whole story. Plus Adair had some boxing match at his Saloon and most customers left to go there. I had a lot on my mind so I didn't give a damn but in the future we're going to have to do something about that."

Jake carefully catches her eyes as he shuffles and deals again. "Let Adair have his full saloon for now. We really don't care, as long as ours is full. His turn will come soon enough anyway." Jake replies cryptically. Ruby looks at her cards and discards three. "Got yourself a tough boy, huh? As long as he doesn't create trouble, you should be fine. Glad to see you've got it all under control." Jake waits until she looks at him and reacts to his statement so she won't notice him dealing two cards from the bottom and the last from the top. Ruby starts to answer him in an exasperated tone and stops when she picks up her cards; the queen of hearts, jack of spades and seven of clubs. "You ARE doing just fine. It will work out. Our luck will turn. Sometimes luck just needs a little help."

Ruby smiles at her cards then looks up at Jake. "I like what you do to my luck Jake." She keeps smiling at him for a bit before looking back down at her cards. She starts to say something, then stops, and then starts again, then stops. Jake gives her a raised eyebrow. "Just spit it out." "Well, I wasn't going to say anything, not until you got out anyway. There is something else...." Ruby looks away uncomfortably. "Someone showed up last night. That damn Helen Barker... she's a sneaky one... Anyway, this person, the one who showed up, I told you about him, mentioned him really, in passing. George Eastman, do you remember?"

"You told me you got sent off to boarding school to prepare you for a marriage to a Mr. Eastman. That same guy is here? We never did finish that story," Jake continues in a lower voice, "and I'm not sure here is the right time. Is this a problem? Should I be worried about you?" Jake looks her in the eyes. "Or me?"

“Yes, that same guy is here. I can’t believe it either. Mr. George Eastman of Rochester, New York. Apparently his cousin is Helen EASTMAN Barker and as soon as she saw my real name in the paper she telegraphed him. I KNEW I should have lied about that.” Ruby runs her hand through her wet hair. 

“Is it a problem? Well, he’s made his fortune, his company is a huge success, his world travels are over and now he thinks I’m going to marry him, as a matter of fact I think he’s convinced. Does that sound like a problem to you? Or something you would be worried about?”  Jake responds with his poker face on. "Maybe I don't get it. It's only a problem for me if it's you who convinced him. Only a problem for you if I'm in the way. Not a problem at all if he's just plain mistaken, get me out of here and I'll take care of him."

Ruby blinks at Jake, her face not hiding her disappointment. "How can you even say those things to me? Obviously, you don't get it, any of it." Ruby looks away from Jake and begins fidgeting with the cards in her hands. "You think I convinced him that I wanted to marry him, and that you're in the way?" Ruby laughs, but she's not smiling. She pulls her eyes upward holding Jake's gaze. "Neither of those things would be problems for me if that's the way I wanted it, Jake, and you know it." Ruby throws the cards on Jake's bed. "And there is just a slight problem with getting you out or don't you think I tried?" Ruby stands and pushes the chair back. "Maybe I should marry the handsome rich easterner, it's possible that HE would be stupid enough to trust me." For a moment Ruby looks like she is going to leave, but instead slowly takes a seat again, crossing her arms across her chest and pouting.

Nanuet is trying to mind his own business but he has almost automatically taken to keeping an extra eye on Ruby the past few days.  "Everything OK Miss Ruby? Maybe it's time we go? he says, not looking at Jake as he speaks.  Jake leans his forehead against the bars and looks her in the eye again. He gives a dark glance at Nanuet for a moment before he turns his eyes to Ruby and says in a low voice "I'm feeling a bit helpless and useless here." 

Jake’s hands squeeze the bars tightly. "I do think you are doing everything you can to get me out. I never doubted that. You give me a letter that among other things says you might be doing something crazy and not be coming back. So I worry. Now you come back and I feel better. Then you seem afraid to tell me about this Eastman guy and I start to think, why would she be afraid to tell me? Maybe I'm stupid and don't get it. Maybe the letter is a way of saying goodbye?" His hands release the bars and fall to his sides, his head still pressed against the bars. "I'm sorry if I made you angry. I don't think straight in here. Please tell me I'm stupid and make me feel better." Jake is still looking at her but the poker face has melted away to be replaced with an anxious look. “You’re stupid,” She replies.   

Ruby had been looking up at Jake from her chair and her expression relaxed as he talked. She stood up so she was standing in front of him, her face almost level with his. “I didn’t want to tell you about Eastman because I didn’t want to give you another thing to worry about in here. I think you have enough on your mind. Plus,” Ruby blushes slightly, “I thought you might be jealous, well maybe I was hoping you would be.” She continues quickly, “I don’t know what kind of trouble he will be. I imagine I will tell him I don’t want to marry him and he’ll go away. But sometimes they are more persistent and they don’t go away. And from there I don’t know what to do but I’ll figure it out.” 

Ruby steps in closer to the cell, and puts her hands on the bars where Jake’s were. “You're not stupid, I am the stupid one. I shouldn’t have given you that letter or said what I said, at least not while you’re in here and maybe even if you weren’t, it’s not the right time for it. Maybe you’re just not ready to hear it, maybe you never will be, I don’t know.” Ruby starts biting her lip. “I should have kept it to myself. I thought it might make you feel better but instead gave you other things to worry about. But you are right, I wanted you to know in case something did happen to me.” 

Ruby eyes had gone from cloudy to clear while she spoke. She closes the distance to the cell and whispers softly, “Jake, I know you said you didn’t want to talk about it now and that’s fine but understand something. The letter is a way of saying I don’t want to say goodbye. You have nothing to worry about.” She reaches through the bars and puts her hands on his face. “Does any of that make you feel better?” 

Jake pries his head off the bars and sits down. "You don't have to apologize, you didn't do anything wrong." He puts his elbows on his knees and covers his face with his hands. "I just can't think straight in here. I wanted to make sure I knew what you were saying, not imagining things." 

Jake rubs his eyes a couple of times and drags his hands off his face. "We'll talk. Just not in here, not now." He pushes himself off the bed to stand again. "I know you all are doing everything you can to get us out. I'll try and be patient. I do trust you. Tell me if I can do anything. I wish I could be more help with Eastman." 

He forces a smile to his face. “I've never been glad before that a beautiful woman told me I'm stupid." He puts his hands over hers on the bars. "Thanks Ruby."  Ruby smiles back at Jake and whispers, "You know I don't think you're stupid. And you're welcome."

Katherine and Booth had entered the room.  Katherine looked around the room and saw Jake and Ruby intent in their conversation while Nanuet watched concerned from his chair by Chester's cell. She didn't want to interrupt whatever was going on there, so she and Conrad went over to the Marshal's desk. "I have something for you," Kate said calmly, laying the papers down on the desk. "Warren, keep an eye on things" Wyatt says. He picks up the envelopes and heads out the door, gesturing for Kate to follow. Conrad looked down at her and she said quietly, "It's alright. I'll be back." 

Kate followed Wyatt out the door. They cross the street to the Great Western Boarding House. Kate looks hesitant, but Wyatt says "It's okay, we'll stay in the common room as long as nobody is in there". The common room is empty, being after lunch and before the dinner hour. Peg Watkins is around but head upstairs after Wyatt asks her for some privacy. Wyatt sits down and gestures for Kate to do the same. 

He looks at both envelopes and then opens the earlier one. He reads through the letter and looks at the photograph. He says "Your friend Miss West said he was with your family in Boston....says he's going to Europe." He then examines the envelope with the Paris stamp and the letters inside, the one from Tucker and a "cover letter" that Seagram had written to Kate saying that he was forwarding it on. Kate breathes a sigh of relief when Wyatt takes only a quick glance at the Paris photograph. 

He hands them both back and says "Hang on to these. He makes some comments about some of the Cowboy Gang so I might need to use them as his testimony." Wyatt appears to be satisfied and looks like he is about to stand up. Kate tucked the papers back into her handbag. "They will be at your disposal should you need them. Can I assume the Cowboy Gang will now be your primary investigation?" 

He replies "Yes, my investigation of the attempted robbery of Condon's band does not appear to have progressed any further than before."  She replies, "Will you stay for just a moment?" She took a deep breath. "Marshal, we have been at odds with one another, and I do not wish to continue to be so. I never believed Colby Tucker was part of the Cowboy Gang. You saw what he said about Tom looking for investors, and how he felt people would have to get to know him before they would consider it. It's why they were spending time in the Oriental. 

Tom was many things, but not always a good judge of character when it came to business partners. He trusted his assistants in Boston and they robbed us blind while he was ill. It doesn't surprise me that he might have made the same mistake in Tombstone, but he would not have been involved in anything illegal. I hope that you will acquit he and his friend of involvement with the gang. 

I have protected Mr. Tucker's whereabouts from you until now for a different reason, and I'm sure you already know what that is. I had enough circumstances to lend credibility to those rumors, especially the behavior of your brother. Your explanation was perfectly reasonable, except that his strange behavior began before the incident where I helped to save his life. He apologized to me that day, and at the time I didn't understand why.   Well, what I'm trying to say in my long-winded way is I consider all of that to be over now. Mr. Tucker is gone and not returning, and all I want is to move on with my life. I hope we understand one another."

He answers, "I believe that we do. You're wrong in believing the lies that Johnny Ringo told you, but your mind seems to be made up on that. But if you're content to leave it at that we will too." "Johnny Ringo didn't claim to know anything, Marshal. He suggested Frank Leslie. I only tell you that so you know the truth of things." 

With that he stands up and exits, holding the door for Kate. She sees Booth standing on the porch of the Marshall's Office, a worried look on his face. Kate walked through the door and back across the street to the porch where Conrad stood. "I'm alright, Conrad," she said quietly. "How about you?"

He replies, "Just worried about you. Not sure what this is all about, but those are your friends in there behind bars and you're in mourning clothes again. Then you talk privately with the Marshall. My overactive imagination is putting together lots of scenarios but I honestly have no idea what is going on. Why don't we head back to the El Parador and get us a bite. It's a tad early for supper but you look like you can use something to eat."

"It's best you don't understand everything," she said casually as Wyatt went back into the office. "What I could really use is some sleep, but I'll eat a bit before I come back to visit."  Kate led him away from the office and once she was sure they were out of earshot said, "I promised I would explain, and I will. But that's a conversation that will have to wait until we have a private place to hold it."  The two reached the El Parador and Kate went upstairs to change her clothes. She reappeared a few minutes later in the green dress Ruby had given her. "It's been a very long day," Kate said as she sat.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 30, “The Proposal”, Sunday, March 12th, 1882:*

Ruby and Nanuet stay at the jail, chatting and playing cards with Jake and Chester. Ruby tells Jake about the new cleric in town, how nice she is and how she tried to get Ruby to go to church. They both have a good laugh over that. They lose track of time until Maria comes with the dinners for them. Ruby and Nanuet decide to leave the jail for the night. 

Before Ruby leaves she tells Jake she is going to try and take care of the Eastman problem tonight, if she can find him. She saw Kate with Conrad and decided not to bother them. If Kate had found something important she would find her. They head back to the Lucky Lady to have some dinner.

Nanuet says, "Hey Miss Ruby, I don't like the way Jake was looking at me when I asked if you were OK there. I didn't mean any offense. Just looking out for you I guess. Do you think everything is OK? Don't want Mr. Jake or Chester to be mad at me." Ruby laughs and takes Nanuet's hand. "I like you looking out for me, I get in less trouble that way. I'm sure Jake appreciates you taking care of me when he can't. He's feeling a little bit lost being stuck in there with us out here. Don't worry, Jake thinks highly of you." She squeezes his hand before letting go. They walk into the dining room and Ruby looks around to see who is having dinner.

Al Brower is dining with his business partners Pierre Jaquet and Alton Boyd. She sees Jake's occasional player, the wood elf Alfredo Garcia, dining with a female wood elf who she has not met before. Also in the room eating are a table of six men who look like ranchers, who she last saw at the Lucky Lady's grand opening on Thursday night. Tony Lucky and his players have not arrived yet for their Sunday night game.

At the El Parador, Kate and Conrad have a rather quiet dinner. Near the end Booth says "I can see that you are tired, so I won't ask you to join me tonight at the Long Branch. But if you'd care to sit in a week from tonight I would appreciate having you at my table again." "I am tired. I wouldn't make good company tonight. But if you don't mind me losing your money again, I'll be glad to come next week." 

The Cantina was nearly empty, and Conrad had chosen a table well away from any other patrons. Kate waited until Dorita had brought them something to eat. "Settle in, this is a long story," she warned him. "And you may be sorry you asked once you know it all."  She reached into her handbag and pulled out a candle and a small bit of power she had gotten from Mr. Gonzales. She lit the candle and pinched the powder into the flame and spoke a word. "There, now we can speak privately." 

Kate then launched into the story of how Jake and Chester were arrested, what the excuse was and why. She then told the longer story of her husband's death, the lies she was told, and eventually her foolish trip to Tombstone looking for Morgan Earp. How she had helped Tucker run, and that she had gone to Boston today to get the evidence she needed, which was why she had been back in her mourning clothes. She left out having seen Tucker there and any details of what they had done, leaving it simply that she had needed to collect some things from Boston. 

"I know you understand that this must never go beyond us. I think everything will be alright now, but if you're going to be around me, you should know."

Booth listens to Kate without interruption. When she is finished he replies, "Thank you for sharing that all with me. I appreciate your trust in me. I would suggest that you spend the rest of the night in your room, you have done far more in one day than most people do in a week.  And I'm sure that your friends will appreciate what you've done for them. I saw Judge Isby ride into town a few hours ago, so I'm sure this will all be sorted out soon."

She replies, "I should go visit Jake and Chester, and let Ruby know that everything will be alright. After that I plan to take your advice. I haven't slept the last two nights, and it's taking it's toll.  I do trust you. I know you'll respect this confidence as you have the others." "Will you, um, still want me to sit at your table next week?" Kate asked uncertainly. She wasn't sure what Conrad was thinking just now. Perhaps that he'd gotten into more than he wanted to by being around her.

He reaches across the table, avoiding the candle, and grasps onto her hands. "Why of course I do Katherine. You have been through so much, I had thought that your husband had died of illness....to have been murdered. And then for the law to cover it up? Shameful!   Katherine, I have thought long on what we spoke of the other day. It was too soon, I shouldn't have told you my feelings. I can see that now, while your loss may have been last October but these recent events have pushed the memory to the forefront of today. It was selfish of me to have spoken of anything other than you and what you are going through. Please accept my apology."

She replies, "There's nothing to apologize for. How could you have known?  I would rather have honesty between us, I'm tired of people hiding things from me and telling me lies. After today I think I can finally put it behind me. I had wanted to talk to Morgan Earp, I thought I would feel I had done something about how Tom died if I could do that. But it's not true. I did something by making sure his friend's life wasn't ruined. And I am doing something by building that ranch and by taking care of the people I care about. I had let the Earp's take my power away from me, and by moving on with my life, I take it back. 

And the world doesn't revolve around me, after all," she said, lightening the mood. "It was soon, but it was honest, and I thank you for that. And for accepting that time will have to pass before I can answer you one way or another.  And before this gets too serious, I should go to the Lucky Lady and talk to Ruby." She leaned forward, blew out the candle, and stood. "Oh, did my flower bring you any luck?" He smiles and replies "Why yes, it did as a matter of fact. I did very well at my table that night."  "And tonight as well, I hope. Good evening, Conrad," she said with a smile and left the El Parador. 

After they finish eating Ruby turns to Nanuet. "I don't sing tonight, Sonoma does, so I'm not really needed around here. Sundays are a less busy night for us. I'm going to take a walk and see Mr. Eastman, hopefully talk some sense into him. I'll be back in a bit. Oh and if you see Minerva, the new cleric, ask her where I can find her. I thought she might stop by for dinner. Please tell her I would like to talk to her if she's not too busy."   Ruby excuses herself and walks leisurely to the Barker's home. She adjusts her dress, pinches her cheeks and flips her hair a few times, then knocks softly. Stanley Barker opens up the door and sees Ruby standing there. He invites her in. The Barker residence is a 20x30-foot single story clapboard building adjacent to the 15x20 foot photographic studio. The building appears to be divided into three separate rooms, a parlor, a combination kitchen/dining room and a bedroom. The furnishings are all made of either oak or maple and hand-knitted curtains cover the windows. An upright piano is along the right wall next to a wooden rack filled with sheet music. 

There is a pile of bed linens neatly folded and on a chair in the main parlor near the couch that Ruby presumes that George is sleeping on during the visit. A quilting frame is sitting on the main table in the parlor with a partially finished quilt and needles on it. Stanley calls out "Helen, George, we have a visitor". 

Minerva had spent the remainder of the afternoon settling herself and Luna into the Comstock House, moving furniture around and decorating the room to her personal preferences. The room has been made cozy with various tapestries and a colorful blanket on the bed. An unassembled loom sits in the corner and a basket filled with colorful yarns has been placed beside it. Centered on the bureau is an icon of the Goddess Minerva with lit candles on either side. And the tapestry bag containing Minerva's flute lays open on the bedside stand. The window is open and an empty perch sits beside it. Minerva hears a fluttering sound and turns just as Luna flies in the window. The small white owl sits on her perch clasping a small mole in her talons. 

"My I see you've been busy too, Luna!" Why don't we wander over to the Lucky Lady and see if I can find myself a nice dinner too." Perhaps we'll see a friendly face or two while were out. " 
She thinks of her friend Ruby and wonders if she has resolved her problem. Minerva grabs her cloak. She makes a small clicking sound with her tongue and Luna flutters over to land on her shoulder. She is rewarded with a kiss on the cheek, which Luna returns before they head out the door.

Kate’s exhaustion was catching up with her, so she hurried over to the Lucky Lady. She looked around inside. It was still early, so it was rather quiet. The lovely Spanish lady from the night before had returned. She looked content, so her sermon must have gone well. She saw Nanuet sitting over the remains of his dinner and approached. "Nanuet. I haven't seen you much these last few days. I don't suppose Ruby is here still?"

Nanuet replies, “Miss Kate, I have been trying to keep an eye on her since Mr. Jake has been jailed, but let me tell you, it is a chore!   I think that she headed over to the Barker's to talk with that man, Mr. Eastman. That man who was here last night, was really excited to see Miss Ruby. I think she was supposed to marry him or something. Anyway, that is where she is now.”

Kate sat down and smiled. "Ruby never stays still for long, and keeping an eye on her is difficult at best. She's been on her own a long time, and done as she pleased. She's not used to having people watch out for her.   You'll be relieved to know that my meeting with the Marshal went well. I'm certain Jake and Chester will be back with us tomorrow, and you can let Jake take over watching Ruby. Although who'll be watching Jake?  It's probably best she take care of the situation with Mr. Eastman. There is no good in letting him think she is going to marry him. Better to clear it up right away."

Back at the Barker house Helen and George have now come out of the kitchen.  Helen says, "Why Constance Grace, it is good to see you again. Would you care to have a seat in the parlor. Perhaps a cup of tea? Or if you'd prefer something cold some chilled water?" "Um, tea I guess." Ruby glances around before sitting uncomfortably on the edge of the couch. She smiles at the three of them staring at her before setting her gaze on George. "I'd like to talk to you for a bit, if you have the time." "Why yes Constance, we have so much to talk about." 

Helen comes in with a tray that has only three teacups on it. She gestures to the quilt and frame on the table and says, "Stanley, please move your things." He gathers them up and carries them off into the bedroom and does not return. George sits on the couch near Ruby while Helen sits down on another chair in the parlor. "I'd really like to speak to you alone, Mr. Eastman." Ruby takes the teacup in her hand and turns her body towards him and away from Helen.

Helen speaks up "Miss West. Are you asking me to leave my own home? I think not! You've hurt my cousin's feeling before and I will not stand to see you do so again. Anything you have to say to him you can say in front of me!" "No, Mrs. Barker," Ruby replies slowly, while she glances at the woman, "I was not asking you to leave your own home, only give us some privacy. As far as I am concerned any further pain to your cousin has been done by you in writing to him and asking him to come here." Ruby turns her gaze back towards George. "Mr. Eastman, may I ask what your intentions are?"

He replies, "Why to take you back to New York and marry you of course! I can give you a life far greater than any gambler you may have met recently." Ruby inhaled deeply. "But why do you want to marry me? Surely there are more suitable wives out there for you." He replies, "I fell in love with you the day we were introduced. Seeing you now just confirms that, you've blossomed into a beautiful young woman, more than I could have ever hoped for."  Helen interjects "Georgie, calm down."

Ruby starts getting that panicky look in her eyes and she stands. She looks at George's face and can see he is being sincere. This is more serious that I thought. "How can you love me, you don't even know me!" She starts to pace back and forth. 'Mr. Eastman, I don't know you anymore, not that I ever truly did, and I don't love you, isn't that enough to persuade you?" He exclaims "You will over time, we just need to be together!" 

Before she can respond Helen interrupts and says "Miss. West, Thank you for stopping by. It is apparent that this will take longer than a short evening conversation will permit. Perhaps you and Georgie can discuss this tomorrow night over dinner. Melissa Smith serves a fine evening meal over at the Promise City Hotel."  She replies, "I will agree to dinner, if Mr. Eastman agrees, so we can settle this misunderstanding."

He readily agrees. Helen says, "It's settled then. He will meet you at the Lucky Lady Saloon at 5:00 PM to escort you to your dinner. Thank you for stopping by Miss. West, it was good seeing you again." Helen stands and George then does the same. "Until 5:00." Ruby heads for the door and lets Helen open it for her. She walks out without saying another word.  Ruby heads back to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 31, “Ministerial Advice”, Sunday, March 12th, 1882:*

Once back at the Lucky Lady, Ruby sees Kate and Nanuet, and Minerva at a nearby table. She heads over to Minerva’s table and nods for Kate and Nanuet to join her. "Hello, Miss Florencia, how did your sermon go?" Ruby's hands are shaking slightly and she has a distracted look in her eye, as she did the night before. Minerva notices Ruby's shaking hands but says nothing about it. 

"The sermon was very productive.  Shouldn't take much longer to get that church built." She motions to the chair across from her. How about letting me repay you for last nights kindness. I would be honored to buy you a drink."

Ruby laughs lightly and sits. "No need to buy me a drink, I own part of this Saloon." She waves over Sonoma, who knows to bring the whiskey. She gives them each a glass. "I'm glad to hear that your church will be built soon. I've been hearing about it getting built since I got here. And have you found a place to stay yet?" Ruby is impatient for Nanuet and Kate to come over to the table, and she keeps looking to them to see what is taking so long.

"I'll be staying at the Comstock House. It's a pretty enough place. The rent is reasonable and it's very convenient. Right near the church site makes it easy for people to find me. Full of big strong men too! Can't feel much safer than that." Minerva chuckles and pours the whiskey when it arrives. "Well then," Ruby holds up her glass, "To big strong men!" They clink their glasses together and drink. "I've heard the Comstock House is nice, I've only seen it from the outside. And from the talk I heard around town today, you've made a lot of friends. Sounds like you are doing well."

She replies, “Oh we are doing well, aren't we Luna?”  She scratches the owl’s head and Luna nuzzles her cheek.  “We certainly have met a lot of people today. Everyone has been so helpful too.  Of course church building isn't going to pay my rent so I guess I'll have to find another way to support myself. I was considering selling some of my tapestries.  Am I going to meet your friends?" she nods her head toward Kate and Nanuet. "I know that your friend and I didn't get off on the right foot. It would be nice to give it another try." She looks at Kate. "She looks familiar somehow, but I don't think we've met."

"I suppose we had better go over," Kate said to Nanuet. "Although I'm not in the mood to be chided for not going to services."  The two stood and walked over to the table where Ruby and Minerva sat. "I'm sorry Ruby, we were just finishing a short discussion. I'm afraid I can't stay long, I'm quite exhausted and I have one more errand to run before I can go home and go to bed. It's been a long but rewarding day," she said, hoping Ruby took her meaning. "It would be a shame to leave without meeting your friend though," Kate added, looking at Minerva.

"But you met... Oh right." Ruby remembers that last night Kate was not herself. "This is Minerva, the new cleric for the church they are building. Minerva, this is Mrs. Katherine Kale. And you've already met Nanuet. Kate and Nanuet own a ranch outside of town that they just started up. Sit down you two I have to talk to you."  Ruby then asks, "Kate, what did you find out?"

"How do you do?” Kate asks, “My apologies Miss Minerva, business matters. Ruby, we wouldn't want to bore our new acquaintance with business. I can assure you, everything is taken care of, just as you wanted it."  Ruby replies, "Are you sure? Because last night... well... it didn't go so well..."  Minerva interjects, "I am sorry Ruby, I don't want to interrupt your business. Luna and I should be going anyway." She stands up.  Ruby replies, "No, sit and stay, please. You haven't even eaten yet. Besides, you told me yesterday that in time you hoped I would listen to your counsel. Well, I am in need of some advice." 

Ruby sighs, “I am in big trouble now. This guy, Mr. Eastman says he is in love with me and that is why he wants to marry me. I tried to convince him but didn’t have much chance with Helen Barker standing over us. So I agreed to have dinner with him tomorrow. Oh, if Jake finds out he’ll get the wrong idea but I can’t lie to him! I have to be delicate with this situation, I don’t want him running off and contacting my parents and he is rich and maybe influential. Under normal circumstances I would tell him off and be done with it. If that didn't work then I would just leave town. I can't leave town anymore, not with all my friends here. But it doesn't seem like he is going to take no for an answer." Ruby puts her head in her hands.

Minerva answers, "I don't have the answer for you Ruby but I understand how parents can be when you don't do what is expected." She says with a hint of bitterness in her voice. "You can't let what your parents think stop you from following your heart. You must stand your ground with this Mr. Eastman, after all he can't very well drag you back and I won't marry you here." Ruby looks distraught. "You don't strike me as the kind of girl to run away, and as for this Jake, I assume this is the man you have been so worried about? If he cares for you the way you apparently care for him you must trust him to be your ally. By the goddess Ruby, what's the worst thing that could happen?" She raises an eyebrow. "Of course we could arrange a ceremony for you and this Jake fellow... feigned or real...or if it makes it easier for you I could crash your little party tomorrow night and mediate. After all no one likes to refuse the preacher."

Kate interjects, "I suggested the same thing yesterday. You can't marry Mr. Eastman if you're already married.  As for powerful parents, you are old enough now that your life is yours to do with what you will. No one can force you to do anything. And if they were to try physically taking you against your will, there are many here who would stand with you."  Minerva looks at Kate appraisingly. "Well said Kate!, By the way my name is Minerva, I don't think we've been introduced yet but there is something so familiar about you." Turning to Ruby, " you're very fortunate to have such loyal friends. I hope that you will count me among them.  If This Eastman fellow were to try to force your hand he would have to get by me also." Perhaps between the three of us we can come up with a plan."

Ruby rubs her eyes. “You know, this marriage thing…it’s all I hear about and I’m tired of it.” Ruby shakes her head, “You think Jake wants to get married? He would never agree to it. I don’t even know how he really feels about me. I told him how I felt about him, that I cared about him, that I loved him and he said he didn’t understand." Ruby is blushing and clearly uncomfortable. "Of course, I did drop it on him while he was in jail. I was stupid, it was bad timing but I don’t have much experience with this kind of stuff. Regardless of that, it seems like an easy idea to get men to stop asking me to marry them, but he won’t do it, I know it. I can't even think clearly myself to figure if it's a good idea or not." 

“Yes, Jake is the man I’ve been worried about. Currently he’s in jail,” Ruby sees Minerva’s raised eyebrows, “He is completely innocent, of course, and tomorrow the trial will reveal that. We were going to talk about it, my letter, after that. We have had more important things than my feelings to worry about until then.” 

“I know I have to tell Jake but I’ll wait until after the trial so he isn’t thinking about it. I’ll find a way to make Mr. Eastman understand, I hope.” She looks up at her friends. "I'm sorry to drop this on all of you. I'm not used to feeling, well, not... confident."   Minerva states, "There's a time when confidence comes from within yourself and there is a time that confidence comes from faith."  Kate and Ruby look at Minerva with that Oh here comes the have faith in the gods speech.  "Faith in what you know in your heart to be true. " Ruby says, "I know what's in my heart. What I don't know is what's in his. Jake and I are so alike. I told myself I would never let this happen. So he might have too, and be stronger than me to make sure it didn't." 

Kate adds, "Yes, you're usually quite sure of yourself. And you should be now as well. I know Jake is not the marrying kind, but then neither are you. But I'm sure his devotion matches yours, and I know yours to be strong indeed, stronger than any other attachment you might have." 
Kate paused a moment. "I'm not sure what plan could be made, and I know I'm in no condition right now to be helpful. It's been two days since I slept, and I'm afraid I'm not at my best."

Ruby says, "Alright, enough of this. I'm tired and I know Kate is too. The trial is tomorrow, Minerva, I hope you'll come. I'm going to spend the rest of my night upstairs, hopefully sleeping. I wish I had some of Mr. Gonzales tea..." Ruby stands. "Thank you all for the support, I really appreciate it. Nanuet, will you walk the ladies home?" Nanuet agrees and when Minerva is finished eating he escorts them home.   Kate interjects, “Thank you Nanuet, but I need no escort. I still have a visit to make." Nanuet is surprised at Kate's response about not wanting to be walked home saying, "Well, I can't force my company upon you, so have it your way.” 

Kate stopped at the Marshal's office and spoke to both Jake and Chester. She avoided talking about her meeting with Wyatt, only assuring them that everything had been done that could be done, and predicting they would be back with them tomorrow. She hoped they understood what she was trying to tell them.  Ginnie was still devouring books when she returned and climbed into bed. The light wouldn't bother her. 

What did bother Kate was the way she'd felt around Ruby. She'd had a hard time feeling any sympathy for her in this particular predicament.   "Your friend Miss West said he was with your family in Boston...." She heard Wyatt Earp's voice in her mind. So casually he told her that Ruby gave him her family for Jake. She couldn't just say he was in Boston. Yes, Kate herself had told him the same thing, but after she had known he'd have no reason to go there, no reason to threaten her family to get what he wanted.  She could understand giving everything for someone you loved. Kate had been willing to give almost anything for Tom even after he'd died. But somewhere in the back of her mind Kate prayed it never came to a choice between her and Jake again.

Ruby goes to their bedroom and picks out an outfit for the next day. She picks up Jake's shirt off the floor and puts it on and smiles. It still smells like him. Hopefully tomorrow it would be him and not the shirt. With that thought in mind Ruby falls asleep.

Nanuet turns to the Priestess and says, “Miss Minerva, I know we did not get off on the right foot, I only have my own grumpiness to blame for that. Will you allow me the satisfaction of seeing you back to your boarding house safely?"

The priestess replies, “Luna and I would gladly accept your offer Senor Nanuet. Minerva stands and makes a small clicking noise signaling Luna to hop up on her shoulder.  "Senor. I too must apologize for teasing you the other night. It was rude of me to do so when we had barely even met." She gives him a sheepish look and places her arm in his. " Perhaps we can start over. I would hope that we could be friends one day . Do you know Promise City well?" 

Nanuet smiles a boyish grin and blushes as the shapely woman tucks her arm in his. "Well it has been my home for a couple months now. It is a long story how I came here and one that is now in the past. Although I have never lived in a town before I found this place to my liking. I think it has to do more with the people here though, many of which have treated me kindly."  The two made their way out of the Lucky Lady and headed towards the Comstock house at a leisurely pace. The two make small talk as they walk under the stars to the Comstock house. Luna flies on ahead.

Luc had kept it low key over the next day. He had snuck back into the Lucky Lady later after everyone had gone home. He spent the next day doing odds and ends around the saloon trying to avoid everyone. He didn't even bother to see what was going on when he heard Ruby and Nanuet making all that noise. During dinner he stayed out back keeping himself busy. He came in a little after that and took his post by the door.  He then headed back to his bunk, with the odd feeling that something interesting was going to happen soon.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 32, “Released”, Monday, March 13th, 1882:*

Katherine woke just as the sun was coming up over the horizon. She moved from her comfortable bed to the chair by the window and watched. She couldn't remember if she had dreamed, but she had slept soundly and long. Considering how early she'd gone to bed, she was surprised the sun was already rising. 

Yesterday had been a good day, after all was said and done. The trip to Boston was something she had needed badly. She needed to remember Katherine Seagram Kale of Boston. Remember how she had felt there, confident, cared for, strong, and bring that woman back to Arizona. 

A small knot had already formed in the pit of her stomach in anticipation of today's trial, but she knew she had already done everything she could. Her worry was only that Wyatt wouldn't hold up his end of the deal, and despite his family's behavior toward her, she believed he would. Probably foolish to believe it, but it's what her instincts told her.  She took a deep breath, took a book off the top of the pile Ginnie had been pouring through last night, and sat quietly reading in the early morning sunlight.

Chester and Jake are both awakened early at the Marshall's Office by the sound of Wyatt banging a metal pipe against the bars of the jail cells. It is starting to get light outside although the sun has not come up over the horizon, so Jake estimates it to be around 7:00 AM. Earp unlocks both cells and says "Come along, we're having a meeting now with your lawyers and the Judge." 

Chester rubs his eyes and his back. Jail bunks aren't comfortable at all. "OK. OK. I'm up. Where are we going exactly? And what's this meeting about?" Earp replies, "It's about settling this without a formal trial. Condon wants to keep this kept quiet." Chester answers, "Oh. Well, in that case, lead on, Marshall. We don't want to keep the judge waiting."  He thinks to himself, “I guess the ladies gave the Earps what they wanted.”

Eduardo Rodriguez joins Wyatt and they walk alongside Jake and Chester. Few people are about at this early hour and they make their way down to the former Trail Dust Saloon without having to converse with anybody.  They enter the building. Judge Isby is sitting in a chair drinking a mug full of coffee. Both Mitchell Berg and Elihu Upton are seated and each gestures to an empty chair beside them for their clients to sit at. Frank and Morgan Condon are also in the room, seated near Isby. Chester nods his head at the gathered people. "Morning, your Honor, Mr. Condon, Mr. Condon, Mr. Berg, Mr. Upton. So, what happens now?" Wyatt Earp says, "We wait for the other defendant to arrive." 

Jake says nothing and follows as directed. He nods and sits next to Berg. He leans in and says quietly, "I'll follow your guidance." They don't have to wait long until Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter comes in with Danby Jones and Jones's attorney Hamilton Fisk. They sit down.  Judge Isby starts out by saying, "I've already spoken to the lawmen, lawyers and bank owners about some of the facts of the matter. It appears that one, two or three of you conspired to rob Condon's Bank. Due to the efforts of the lawmen the crime never occurred, although the conspiracy itself was a crime. However, going through the process of a public trial appears that it would cause the most harm to the intended victims of the crime, the Condon Brothers. 

So you would-be criminals are getting a break, no trail no further jail time, provided that you agree to keep quiet about this. If I see anything in the newspapers or hear rumors around town that trace back to you we'll all be right back here again, is that clear?" Danby nods vigorously. Isby also looks to Jake and Chester for an affirmative response.  Wyatt speaks up next, "Jones, it appears that at a minimum you were involved with this. The Stagecoach leaves at 9:00 A.M. I expect you to be on it, and to never return to Promise City." 

Frank Condon turns to Chester and Jake and says, "And it's unclear what extent you two were involved. But, just the same, I don't want to ever see either of you again inside my bank. I'll make sure that the balances in each of your bank accounts are transferred to the other bank."  Chester says, "Don't worry about that, Mr. Condon. I certainly won't darken your door anymore." 

"Is that agreeable to everyone?" Isby asks. Berg and Upton both look to their clients and encourage them to comply. "Yes." Says Jake. "I agree." He only looks at his lawyer and the judge. Chester agrees as well, as does Jones. Isby dismisses everyone. Wyatt instructs Warren to follow Jones until he is on the stagecoach. Berg and Upton each ask their clients to stop by and see them later in the day. Wyatt walks Jake and Chester back to the jail to get their things. He unlocks his desk and returns their firearms to each man, unloaded, with the ammunition in small cloth bag separate from the gun. 

He tells Jake "You have no idea how lucky you just got Cooke. Fisk was out to crucify you, and Jones seemed willing to go along with how Fisk wanted to do it. Too bad about Condon now being against you, back when I proposed you as deputy he was one of your few supporters in town."  Wyatt ends the conversation at then, encouraging them to leave, as he would like to go get some breakfast for him. Jake snorts, "Lucky, heh. Ok, thanks Marshall." He leaves the office.  Chester says, "Thanks Marshall. I guess that's the end of that, then."

Outside Jake tucks the knife back in it's home in his boot, hides the derringer in the back holster, and flamboyantly twirls the Colt before depositing it with a satisfying thup back in it's home. Chester leaves the office with Jake, then pauses on the porch. He straps on his gunbelt, adjusting the knife sheath on the side. He says to Jake, "Probably should wait until we're away from here to reload. We don't want to make the Marshall nervous. I'm going back to the El Parador. Maybe I'll see you later today." He heads towards the Lucky Lady, his mood improving as the gets closer.

Chester heads back to the stable to check on his horse. Seeing that he's been taken care of, Chester looks for the stablehand. "Thanks for taking care of my horse while I've been away. Here you go." Chester flips him a quarter. The ex-soldier slowly walks up the stairs to his room. He reloads his Remington and puts his gunbelt on the dresser. Then he falls onto the bed to sleep for the rest of the morning.   

At the Lucky Lady, Jake sticks his head in the kitchen, "Hola Maria, I'm back. Is Miss West up yet?"  "Buenas Diaz Senor! No, Senorita has not come down yet. Welcome back." She calls the last words to his back as he heads up the stairs.  He climbs the first flight at a normal pace but takes the second two steps at a time. Without knocking he enters the room. "Sure, I could have slept late too if the bed in jail was this nice." He drops his gunbelt and bag of loose rounds on the floor. Ruby startles as Jake drops his stuff to the floor. She sits straight up in bed but her eyes are still half closed. "Jake?" She rubs her eyes trying to wake up. "Yup, that's me. Seems I'm not worth the trouble of a trial. Got me up early to tell me that too." Jake says in a jovial fashion. "There is no end to the injustice they put me through."

Ruby breathes a long sigh of relief. "Oh, I was so worried about you going in front of the judge..Wyatt was...well, never mind." Ruby looks to the window. "It is very early isn't it. Are you coming to bed then?" She asks with a smile. He closes the door and says, "What kind of gentleman would I be to turn down such a lovely lady?" Saying that he jumps into the bed. Ruby gives a loud squeal as Jake jumps into bed. She laughs as he makes his way under the covers and pulls her under him. She puts her hands on his face, "I hate it when you're not here." She pulls him to her and kisses him, "Welcome back Mr. Cook." 

A few hours later they wake. Ruby decides to wait to tell Jake about Mr. Eastman. "Let's go downstairs and eat, I'm starving. We can plan how to celebrate you getting out of jail."  They dress and go downstairs to eat.

Well after the sun was fully up, Kate put down her book and got dressed. There was just the trial this morning, and then Kate would be able to put the last few days in the past and get on with her life. She went downstairs for breakfast. The Cantina is fairly quiet, with a few regulars. There are two men sitting at a table who Kate does not recognize, one is an Indian the other is a half-orc.
Kate waited until Dorita came out and sat down a loaded plate.  "Thank you, Dorita," she said, shaking her head. 

On one of her trips past Kate stopped Dorita and quietly asked, "Dorita, who are those men, I haven't seem them before." She says "They just arrive this morning. Their horses very tired. I offer to rent them room but they just want horses taken care of an meal. Must not be planning to stay." "Their horses are tired, hmm? Thank you, Dorita." 

Kate ate her breakfast quickly, then went out to the stables. On her way over the Meribel and the still unnamed stallion she took a look at the strangers horses. Neither house has a saddle, only a blanket. Both are tired and both have the same brand on them. The shoes are poorly shod. Both animals have a wild tendency to them that indicates poor training. Kate thought about those two animals as she cared for Meribel and the stallion. "You really need a name, don't you lad?" she asked as she rubbed the stallion's nose. 

After a while she went back inside and approached the strangers’ table. "Excuse me, gentlemen, I'm sorry to disturb you. I was just out in the stable caring for my animals, and I noticed your horses. Could you tell me where you got them?" They exchange glances. The half-orc looks her directly in the eyes and says "We purchased them last month from a man who caught and was training them? Why do you ask?" 

The half-orc had a calm mannerism about it. Kate also felt something familiar about him but she couldn't place what. She had never known anyone of Chinese descent before.  The Indian asks "Is there a problem Miss?" She glances towards him and notices something familiar about some of the patterns on his clothing, as they resemble those on some of Nanuet's items as well. "I'm sorry, how rude of me. My name is Katherine Kale. If I may?" she asked, gesturing to a chair. 
"No problem at all sir. I ask because I am a horse trainer. I recently acquired a dozen or so wild horses that I'm training myself. I noted that your animals still had a bit of a wild feeling about them. And the shoeing job is not the best I've ever seen." The Indian said, "They were the only transportation we could afford. Miss Kale, do you know many of the people in this town?"

"Oh, I'm sorry, it's Mrs. Kale. I know most of the people who come through the El Parador, and a few others in town. I've only been here about three months. Are you looking for someone in particular?" The Indian speaks next, "We are each looking for relatives. This area was where my cousin Nanuet was traveling. Perhaps you've met him?"

Kate waited a moment, uncertain whether she should tell him about Nanuet. But the spell Kajika had cast so many months ago would keep anyone who wasn't a blood relative from remembering him at all.  She says, "I have met him. He and I, and two others are partners in a ranch just outside of town. He's been staying at a friends saloon the last couple nights." The Indian's face becomes animated and he says "Can you take us to him? It is very important!"

She says, "If you like. In return promise me you'll get your horses reshod," she laughed. "I'll even pay for it, just take the time out to do it. It's not far. If you're ready we can go now." Kate then led the men over to the Lucky Lady. They enter the Lucky Lady and Kate is surprised to see Jake sitting at a table with Ruby, as she thought he was still in jail. 

Ruby and Jake look up to see that Kate has just entered with an Indian and a half-orc. Jake recognizes the Indian's clothing as being the same Yavapai Tribe style that Nanuet wears. Ruby looks at Kate curiously, "Hi Kate... Who are your new friends?"

"Good morning, Ruby." Kate hurried across the room to them. "Jake," she said leaning over to kiss Jake's cheek. "I'm so glad you're back home." She left the rest unsaid, aware of the strangers hanging back.  "These gentlemen are visitors for Nanuet. Would you care to introduce yourselves to Miss Ruby West and Mr. Jake Cooke?" Kate said smoothly, realizing she had never asked their names. The Indian says "My name is Chopido, Nanuet is my cousin. Do you know him?"

"Er, hello Mr. Chopodo. Yes, we know Nanuet, he is staying here with us. I'm not sure he's here now, he usually gets up early and wanders in town or the grove. I can go look." Ruby gets up and goes upstairs looking for Nanuet.   Jake says, "I know Nanuet. I'm a friend of his. Unless Nanuet is a popular name like John." Jake gets up and offers them his hand. "And you are?" He says to the Chinese. "Kwai Chang Caine" the half-orc states.

He's not in his room, so Ruby comes back down and checks the kitchen, where she finds him helping Maria. "Huh, could have saved the trip upstairs." Nanuet furrows his brows at her. "You have someone here to see you." Nanuet follows Ruby out to the main room.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 33, “Nanuet’s Cousin”, Monday, March 13th, 1882:*

Chester wakes up shortly before noon. He washes his face and changes his clothes. Feeling refreshed, Chester decides to leave his gun in his room. I don't want to be bothered with that where I'm going. He goes to the First National Bank of Promise City to open an account with $20. He chuckles to himself, Good thing I didn't have money at Condon's. I don't want to see them right now. Must be time for lunch. I'll stop by the Lucky Lady. 

He enters the saloon to see Jake, Ruby, Nanuet, Kate, and a couple people he doesn't recognize. An elf and a half-orc. He lights a cigarette and walks to the group. "Morning all." Jake says, "Hi Chester. Glad to see you without bars in the way." Jake pats him on the shoulder and then says quietly into his ear. "How does Condon expect you to guard the bank without going inside anyway? You think it will be enough to stand in the street and look tough?" Chester bursts out laughing. "That's great. And here I was thinking I was going to quit over this when they had the nerve to fire me.” 

Chester then adds, “We're going to get a nice reputation. After all, how many people go before Judge Isby and make it out OK?" "Two." Jake replies simply. "And only once. We already offered you room and board here for helping out with security. You can do that until you figure out how else to earn some cash. It seems crowded though, hope you don't mind sharing a room with Nanuet or that new guy or Hoovers alcohol. Frankly I don't know who in Hades is staying here, but you're welcome here." "I'm staying here! That's all that matters, right baby?" She winks at Jake.  Chester asks, "New guy? What new guy? I assume it's someone who isn't here. Maybe I should room with the liquor, just to keep it safe, of course." 

"But yes, why haven't you moved in yet Chet?"  He replies, "I don't know. But, I'm ready now.  But then who would escort Katherine back to the El Parador?” Chester says,  "Sure. Not like I have anything else to do today." He gives a bitter laugh. "I'll be back in a bit."  Ruby smiles innocently and says, "Don't worry Chester. We'll have some building for you to do eventually. But wait, how many jobs have you lost since you been here?" 

"Chester," Kate smiled. "It's good to see you out and about. This is Chopido, and Mr. Caine. They're here to see Nanuet," she finished, nodding toward the kitchen door where Ruby and Nanuet were emerging. Ruby bounces back over to Jake and sits next to him, putting her hand on his leg.  Nanuet walks forward and greets his cousin, surprised to see him. Chester says, "It's nice to see you too, Kate. Sometime I would like to hear the story behind this.” "Yes, I owe you that much," Kate said softly with an apology in her eyes. Chester says, "You don't owe me anything. You can talk when you're good and ready." 

Chester turns and says, “Greetings, Chopido, Mr. Caine. So what are looking for Nanuet for?" 
Nanuet walks forward and greets his cousin, surprised to see him.  Kwai Chang says "Excuse us, we are intruding upon your conversation. Maybe we should go elsewhere to speak to Nanuet."  Kate interjects, "No, no, please. There's no need of that unless you want privacy. We've just had a difficult couple of days. Why don't you have a seat?"

They sit with Nanuet and the others. Chopido says "My cousin, I do not wish to cause you difficulty but my friend Caine and I are both in some difficulty. The two of us were in the wrong place at the wrong time, and were falsely accused of being involved in a robbery."  Chester comments, Chester glances at Jake, "There seems to be a lot of that going around." "Like anyone will believe that." Jake mutters.  Nanuet looks around the table. "My friends, you have been involved in too much trouble lately. Chopido, let's go somewhere more private to discuss your troubles." "You know you're just going to tell us about it later anyway..." Kate smiled and let the statement hang there.

Nanuet and his cousin move off to the other side of the room to talk more privately. Kwai Chang Caine goes to join them but before leaving the others says, "Maybe later you could help me also. I too have a cousin somewhere in this town. He is a human by the name of Job Caine, I believe that he plays cards for a living." "Job plays cards here." Jake replies to the half-orc.  Ruby comments, "Job has a lot of cousins, wasn't Al his cousin too? I wonder what happened to her?"

Kate says, "Job seems to have quite a lot of family. We met his cousin Alison in January. She moved on after about a week. Something about your face was familiar, but I didn't place it before." Kwai Chang Caine replies, "My mother was a Chinese Orc, my father was an American sailor that visited China. My father's brother was Job's father. I have never met Job before but my half-brother Danny spoke of him. I do not know of this Alison."  Ruby says, Kwai Chang Caine replies "My mother was a Chinese Orc, my father was an American sailor that visited China. My father's brother was Job's father. I have never met Job before but my half-brother Danny spoke of him. I do not know of this Alison."

Jake says, “Your cousin should be dealing tonight. Though he doesn't like his poker distracted. Perhaps you should come a little early. Do you think he'll be pleased to meet you?"  Caine replies, "I cannot say. He may not even know about me."  A quick discussion reveals that, while they know that Job has purchased a house somewhere in town, the only ones who have ever been there are Jeff Mills and Tony Lucky, neither of which is around at the moment.

Ruby says, "You'd better come early then, Jake is right, Job doesn't like to be distracted." She turns to Chester. "Why don't you get your stuff and move in today? Seems a good a time as any." Ruby sees Luc out of the corner of her eye. "Hey Cowboy, come over and meet some new people." She leans in close to Jake, "This is the new guy I was telling you about." She looks to Luc. "This is Jake and Chester, you haven't met them yet."  Luc walks over casually. He recognizes Jake from the other night after mistaking him for Ruby's pimp. " This guy must have been born with a deck of cards in his hand" Luc thinks.  

He stands in front of everyone and tips his hat as he extends his hand to both of them  “Luc, you say? Pleased to meet you."  Jake takes a good look at him and meets him eye to eye while shaking his hand. "Where do you come from?" You know," Luc says meeting his gaze, " here and there. I get around a lot. Just looking for a place to call home I guess."  Chester extends his hand. "Nice to meet you, Luc. I see Ruby has taken you under her wing. What brings you to town?"  "Likewise," Luc says holding his gaze with Jake, "Just got into town night before last. First town I saw so I decided to stop and stay a while"  Chester replies, "You'll like it here. Although you'll need to watch yourself around the local law. They can make things hairy if you're in their way."

Ruby says, "Have fun Chet. When Jeff gets back from wherever he is, he'll help you with your room."  She turns back to Kate and Jake. "Oh well, that Luc guy can be talkative when he wants to be." Ruby shrugs. "Jake, any plans for today? I'm guessing no since you didn't know you would be out of jail."  He replies, "Besides not going back to jail, I don't have any plans." Ruby sighs, "Then let's go talk, ok?" Ruby stands, "Will you excuse us? Kate I wanted to find out about your trip, maybe later?" 

Kate says, “Of course. Why don't you stop by the El Parador when you have some time and I'll tell you about it. "I'll meet you there around 6, then. Don't feel like you got to explain yourself to me. You've been under a lot of strain recently and we're all worried about you. See you later." 

Katherine took a seat downstairs at the Lucky Lady, suddenly uncomfortable in this room full of strangers. "Job is a good man," she said to Caine. "I'm sure he'll be pleased to meet you." Ruby takes Jake's hand and leads him upstairs.

Nanuet took his visitors upstairs leaving only Chester and Kate left downstairs. She would have to tell Chester what Earp had wanted from her, but just at this moment she was tired of talking about it. "Why don't you go pack for your move, Chester? But come have one last dinner over at the El Parador, and I can fill you in on what happened. Since there's no trial today, Mr. Berg might have some time to give me some advice. Don't worry, it's not trouble of any kind." 

Katherine picked up her handbag and walked through the streets to Mitchell Berg's office. Mitchell Berg welcomes Kate and asks if she would like a cup of tea. Tea would be lovely, thank you."  She took a seat on the visitor’s side of his desk and waited until the steaming cup was in her hands. "Thank you for taking care of Jake. It was an odd situation, to say the least.”  He replies, "Well thank you, but you're really thanking the wrong person. It was Frank Condon and Marshall Earp that took care of everything, I was more-or-less just an active bystander."   She comments, "Frank Condon? I'm surprised, he didn't seem to believe Jake and Chester's version of events." 

He replies, "That had nothing to do with it. After getting robbed by the James Gang last July and Deadeye Douglas in January he doesn't trust anyone at this point. But his main concern was adverse publicity, since he's having a difficult enough time convincing people that his bank is a safe place for them to put their money. If word got out that his employees were planning to rob him too that would pretty much end his business altogether, so he did what he could to keep this out of the public eye." 

She says, “I have one legal need, and one non-legal question that I hoped you might be able to help me with. Do you have time?"   He says, "I have until lunch. I'm meeting with Judge Isby most of this afternoon to go over various pieces of legal paperwork but am free until then." She replies, "Well, the question first. Several people have told me now that I really should be teaching school. I wondered where I would start inquiries. I've heard mutterings of a school being started here, but I don't have any facts. I'm also not sure what's required to teach legally in the Territory."

He states, "You just need to be hired is all. The town already has a private tutor, but he only teaches children of two families, Doc Eaton's and King family out at the Bar-W Ranch.  The Merchant's Association and the Promise City Vigilance Committee have both talked about a school. But that's not the top priority of either. The Merchant's Association is more concerned about a Fire Wagon and Fire Company given the dynamite explosion last January and the Vigilance Committee is making the church their priority.”

She says, "Well, perhaps that will just have to be later then. I do have plenty on my plate as it is. Perhaps some parents would like another option for a tutor. Now, the legal bit. I'd like to make a legal will please. It will be simple, I just want to make sure my affairs are all in order. Life here seems to be, unpredictable."  Kate then explained that she wanted her share of the ranch split between the other owners, with half of her share given to Ginnie. Also that Ginnie was to have any money in her account and be placed in a boarding school if she desired it. Her books were to go to Ginnie as well, and any other belonging be sent back to Boston. 

Berg takes notes of what Kate wants and says that he can have the paperwork drawn up by Tuesday morning. "Thank you, it will be a weight off my mind. And thank you for the tea." Kate said, standing. "I'll see you tomorrow then."   Kate left Mitchell Berg's office and went back the El Parador. She had told both Ruby and Chester to see her there, so it was best she actually be there.

Nanuet and the two visitors go into one of the rooms on the second floor.  He looks at his cousin and half-orc companion. "I'm sorry cousin, I have been a bit distracted lately. You have my undivided attentions now." He looks over at Luc and still realizes that he doesn't trust him. Looking back at his cousin, catching his eyes, then looking back at Luc he says "Yeah, I think it is best if we discuss this somewhere else. The crowd will start gathering soon. I am sure we can use one of the rooms upstairs, I have been staying here occasionally." 

Nanuet motions for them to follow him as he leads them upstairs to the room he is familiar with. When they are all inside he grabs his cousin in a big bear hug.  "I did not greet you properly cousin, there has just so much going on as of late. So, tell me your troubles again. You said something about being accused of a robbery?"

Chopido says, "Yes, two weeks ago, up in the town of Gillett, near where our tribe's homelands are. The town’s blacksmith was caught with the money from a stagecoach robbery. Three men had robbed the stage, and he named us two as his accomplices. We had never seen him before, we were just travelling through. 

When the Sheriff tried to arrest us Caine fought back, leaving the lawman lying unconscious on the ground. We've been running since then. I was going to go the reservation near San Carlos but learned that a posse had been sent there looking for us. So we came here instead, I remembered this was where you said you were coming to look for the killers of our family. I also didn't know where else to go, and Caine also had a cousin here who he wanted to meet.”

Chester walks back to the El Parador and begins packing. He straps his gunbelt back on. Good thing I haven't collected too much stuff while I've been here. He lugs his suitcases upstairs to his new room. He whistles when he opens the door. "This is nice. They've done a good job with the place."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 34, “The Summons”, Monday, March 13th, 1882:*

Ruby takes Jake's hand and leads him upstairs. They go to their room and Jake shuts the door. Ruby looks at him expectantly. "Not like I don't know what you want to talk about." Jake stands in their room and looks awkward. "You said in the letter you were terrified because you didn’t know if I felt the same way. I have strong feelings for you Ruby West, and I've done things for you that I've never wanted to do for anyone else. You also said don’t tell you something just because I think it’s what you want to hear." He puts his hands on his hips and shakes his head. "Damn, every time I tell the truth around here it brings nothing but trouble." 

Ruby sits on the bed, sitting on her feet. She looks up at Jake. "Look, I said that because not one person who ever said it was telling me the truth. I don't want you to be another in a long list of people that I don't believe or trust. I know the truth has brought us a lot of trouble," Ruby reaches out for Jake's hand, "But let's at least know we can tell the truth to each other, no matter what it is." She looks down. "You don't feel the same way, it's ok. I just don't want things to change. I just wanted you to know how I felt and that I would have done anything to get you out of the whole mess." 

Jake takes her hand briefly to kiss it and then lets it go. He steps over to the window and pushes the curtain aside. Resting his head against his forearm, he leans on the top of the window while looking out. "Sometimes I despise the truth. Folks go around expecting so much from it, thinking it will make things right, but it always is less than they want. Can two people even have the same truth? I don't believe the truth is good for everyone; some folks just aren't made to handle it. Most folks don't really want the truth when they ask for it, what they really want is to feel good. Me, I would rather make them feel good. It works out good for them and good for me. You, however, are asking me for the truth good or bad. I wish you hadn't asked me, but I will tell you." He turns from the window and looks at her. 

In a plaintive gesture he spreads his arms slightly. "I wasn't kidding when I said I won't pretend to understand. Ruby, you want me to give you a yes or no answer. I can't. Not if you want the truth, because the truth is I don't know. Neither was I when I said maybe you could teach me." Jake puts his hands in his pockets and starts to pace. "You know ol' Silver Jake has been known to be a pretty good conniver. Say the right thing, make a lady feel good, get what I want for a while and everyone's happy." He stops pacing near the bed and looks down at her. "Red told me I was married to you but just didn't know it yet. I thought he was joking, or maybe I hoped he was." Ruby raises her eyebrows but says nothing. 

"I'm not a man of deep thoughts, go ahead and laugh but it’s true." Jake sits on the bed next to Ruby. "I plan when I have to but live in the moment when I can. Has something happened to Silver Jake Cook and he just hasn't noticed? Wouldn't be the first time something snuck up on me. It would be the only time for falling in love, if that what this is." He turns and looks her straight in the eyes. "Dammit, how would I know?" 

Ruby reaches out her hand and gently pushes some hair off Jake’s face before running her fingers down his cheek. His brown eyes are serious but she could see the feeling behind them. She leans towards him and whispers, “You know like this.” She kisses him slowly and softly and puts his hand on her chest so he could feel her heart pounding. Moments go by, what feels like an eternity, and Ruby’s kisses get more intense before she finally pulls herself back. Slightly breathless she says quietly, “I know because I feel it. And I know you feel something too.” 

"I can't stop being me, but I will be up front about it." He slides his hand up to her throat and then the side of her face. "I do feel something for you, and I don't want you to lose you. I don't think boring rich men are going to make you happy. I don't know how long you and I can make it work together, but while we do I promise you a time you'll never forget nor regret." Jake finally smiles a bit. "That wasn't very good convincing was it? Have I told you how beautiful you are lately? Have I reminded you yet today that you are the most desirable woman I've ever met? Did I tell you how much I missed those kisses while I was in jail? Maybe we'll make it work a very long time..." He trails off as he wraps his arms around her and returns the kiss. 

Ruby laughs lightly in between kisses, “No, tell me all that again. I never tire of it.” Ruby lets Jake continue to kiss her and she whispers, “I hope it lasts for a very long time, Mr. Cook, I really do.” She locks eyes with Jake, “And maybe we can teach each other what this love thing is about, if you give it a chance.” Ruby pulls Jake to the bed, “But let’s worry about that later,” she smiles as she starts slipping his shirt off. “You were gone a long time…” 

Some time goes by and eventually they fall back to the bed. Jake lies belly down on the bed and Ruby lies on top of him, caressing his back. Ruby casually says, “Oh, I forgot to tell you earlier. I am having dinner tonight with Mr. Eastman.” 

"Hermes!" Jake exclaims without dislodging Ruby from his back and then laughs. "You play me like a blasted violin, woman." He then rolls over and squirms to face her. "You've been doing that since I met you. I must be muy loco over you." 

Ruby holds herself up above Jake, her hair hanging in his face. "Of course you are moy laco or whatever you just said. Wait, what does that mean?" Ruby playfully furrows her brows. "I'm not trying to play you baby, I have to go tell him I won't marry him. Unless you want to do it?" 

"It means very crazy." Jake grabs some of her hair with his teeth and pulls down a bit before letting go. "I'll leave that up to you. If you want, I'll make sure he goes away." Jake smiles a bit at her. "You said he is rich. Do you think he wants to leave any of that here in Promise City or are we supposed to be nice to him?" 

"Very crazy, ha," she leans down and kisses him lightly before pulling herself up again. "He said he made a fortune, for me. But this is tough because he knows my parents and I don't want them to know where I am. Besides, you don't want to meet them. And you already know I don't want to leave." Ruby bites her lip, "So that is why I am having dinner with him. But I tried being nice already, he doesn't seem to get it." Ruby continues dramatically, "And the advice from my friends last night was to get you to marry me instead." Ruby gives him a shocked face before laughing. 

"I think you need some smarter friends. The judgment of anyone who'd recommend me as a husband is suspect."  Ruby laughs hysterically. "I'm sorry, I have to agree with you, you're just not marriage material, Mr. Cook. You're too good in bed." Ruby sits up on Jake's lap. "So, did you have an idea for helping Mr. Eastman leave some of his money here? I could always show him just what kind of a wife I would make." Ruby crunches up her nose as she thinks, "But he might actually enjoy that..." 

"You said you tried to be nice. We shouldn't scam anyone who you might feel guilty about. There is always poker though." Jake seems to lose his interest in the conversation and is gently running his finger up and down Ruby's curves when he abruptly continues. "Might be better just to get him out of town if you are worried about your parents. Seems a shame not to have him redistribute some of his wealth in Promise City though." 

"Guilty? Me? I was only trying to be nice because one, we don't need more enemies and two, yes, my parents would be an issue." Ruby puts her hands over Jake's and helps him find the right curves. "Poker, yes, maybe I'll bring him by. He is staying for a week, not sure if he would leave sooner than that." Ruby is also concentrating more on Jake than their conversation. "MMmmm.. that is nice... you think you could beat him Mr. Cook, he is after all, also vying for my attentions." 

"I don't know if he knows how to play poker or not, I suspect I'd have the upper hand in that." He continues to gently massage her. "Outside of poker, I don't intend to play fair." He turns her and pulls her down to him so that she is laying face up on top of him while he continues to caress her. "I don't mean to brag, Ruby dear, but if I'm not mistaken I already have." 

"Yes, yes," Ruby whispers, "We know all about your upper hands and not playing fair and stealing poor girls hearts...taking all the advantage you can." Ruby reaches her hands over Jake's head. "But you'd better be careful, one of these days someone might do the same to you." She wiggles a little until she is comfortable then closes her eyes. As far as she was concerned she had no where better to be.

A while later Postmaster Eddie Palmer arrives at the Lucky Lady with a letter for Jake Cook. Hoover offers to take it but Palmer is insistent that mail be delivered only to the intended person. Hoover sends Harry Rote up to Jake and Ruby's room to see if Jake can come down.

Ruby wakes from her second cozy nap of the day, very content. She tries to pull herself out from under Jake but even in his sleep he is holding her tight. She gives him a light poke. "Jake," she whispers, "Wake up." She blows gently on his face until he starts to stir. "We should get up sometime today." He releases Ruby, stretches and smiles. "I suppose we ought to..." 

He is interrupted by a knock on the door and Harry's voice. "Jake, there is a letter for you. Can you come down and take it?" "...get up." Jake finishes. "Sure Harry I'll be right down." He gets up and pulls some clothes on, and Ruby does too. They head down together.

Postmaster Palmer hands Jake a letter. It is in a plain brown envelope with no return address and is marked "Jacob Cook, Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon, Promise City, Arizona". He opens it and inside is a sheet of paper with just one word on it, "Tucson", written in red ink.  Jake says, "Mr. Palmer, can I have you deliver my mail to Miss West if I'm not around?"  He replies, "I don't see why not, she is your business partner." What is it, Jake?" Ruby asks curiously, trying to look over his shoulder. Jake stuffs the letter in his pocket and thanks the Postmaster. "Ruby, I need to go up stairs." 

Jake goes quickly up to their room. "I need to pack." He hands her the sheet of paper with just one word on it, "Tucson", written in red ink. "I need to be on the stage tomorrow morning." Ruby starts looking slightly nervous, biting her lip and pulling on her hair. She walks over to Jake and puts her arms around him. "Jake," She looks at him with big eyes, "Do you have to go? I mean, you just got back from jail, and last time you were gone so long... This isn't because of the whole talk we had earlier, is it?" 

"No. Hell no. I don't have too many folks I can call friends," He pushes some stray hair off her face. "or more than friends. Most of them are in Promise City. Only one is in Tucson. Either he's being a bit dramatic or....." Jake doesn't finish that thought. "Look if you were in any trouble there isn't anything that would stop me from coming to help you. I need to get my stuff all together, but tonight I'm all yours."

"Alright." Ruby quietly helps Jake pack his bag. Most of Jake’s getting ready is taken up meticulously cleans his guns, taking extra time with his Peacemaker. After that he packs some clothes, his long barrel Colt, and his sawed off shotgun. He trades his old hunting knife for the fancy new one and takes some time adjusting the sheath so that it is easy to draw and comfortable in his boot. 

When he's not looking Ruby quickly sticks a Queen of Hearts playing card inside the book of Fairy Tales and stuffs it on the bottom of his bag. Then while he finishes she starts getting ready for her evening out with Mr. Eastman. She pulls out her cream dress, the one she bought in Tombstone and slowly gets dressed. When she is finished she sits on the bed, waiting for Jake to be done packing. "I guess I don't need to say I'll miss you."  She replies, "I'm gonna miss you as well. Make that dinner short, I'll be waiting." 

At the end of the afternoon he attempts to see Berg, who had asked him to stop in. After that he makes the rounds and checks in with Katherine, Nanuet and Chester. He lets them know he'll be gone for a few days.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 35, “Dinner Conversations”, Monday, March 13th, 1882:*

Ruby takes a seat downstairs in the main room, waiting for George Eastman to show up. Eastman arrives at the main doorway. He has a bouquet of flowers in his hand, which he gives to Ruby.  He takes Ruby's arm and walks her the whole one block south on Allen Street between the Lucky Lady and Promise City Hotel and Cafe. A table has been prepared for them in advance, with a fine embroidered tablecloth, candles, and better than usual china and silverware. Ruby notes that the tables in the room have also been rearranged to give their table more privacy. 

He has also pre-ordered the meal, the main entree is a roasted chicken prepared with a wine sauce. A very expensive bottle of wine is brought to the table. Ruby let George lead her to dinner and do most of the talking at first. She was impressed by the surroundings and getting treated so well and was actually enjoying herself. And while she looked forward to seeing Jake she knew that she only had a little time before he would be leaving her again and she dreaded it. So, she would take her time with dinner and put it off a little longer. 

Ruby raises her glass of wine to her lips and takes a sip. "Well, Mr. Eastman, you certainly know how to impress a girl. Why don't you tell me of some of your adventures, your travels. I admit I have a weakness for the exotic." Ruby let George lead her to dinner and do most of the talking at first. She was impressed by the surroundings and getting treated so well and was actually enjoying herself. And while she looked forward to seeing Jake she knew that she only had a little time before he would be leaving her again and she dreaded it. So, she would take her time with dinner and put it off a little longer. 

Ruby raises her glass of wine to her lips and takes a sip. "Well, Mr. Eastman, you certainly know how to impress a girl. Why don't you tell me of some of your adventures, your travels. I admit I have a weakness for the exotic." He goes on at length about his world travels, the various counties he has been to and the many things that he has seen. "Well, I must admit to being slightly jealous of your grand adventures. You've done so much in your young life and you are very accomplished." Ruby drinks down her wine. "I just don't see why you would want or need me in your life." She puts her hand on his, "And I'm sure you have women vying for your attentions everywhere you go."

He replies, "Constance, you are the only woman I can think of. And as I told you before, my wandering days are over. The photographic plate business has been very rewarding for me and I am now expanding into the production of cameras. Constance, I am not just talking about machines for professionals to use. I have this vision of making the camera affordable for every household to own one! Constance Grace, we will have more money from this than you ever dreamed of. I can give you the life that you have always wanted!"

"The life I always wanted? I don't even know what that is anymore," she replied quietly. Ruby's glass had been refilled and she took another sip. "Please tell me George, what would our life be like?"  He states, "Why we could live anywhere you wanted to. Manhattan, Albany, Rochester, the Hamptons, any where you wished to in New York state. And we would travel to Europe every year, visit the art museums and historic cities. And we would be part of the society crowd. You could have servants to do whatever you didn't wish to do yourself and you would never have to work again. And your singing, we could build our own concert hall where you could perform whenever you wished! How does that sound Constance Grace?"

"It sounds wonderful actually," she said quietly, "Except for the society part. That's why I left home, all the back stabbers and people being fake. I'm sure you know what I mean. I have no intention on returning to that." Ruby had finally found something she could argue against not wanting. And it was true, there was no way she was ever going back to that.

He exclaims, "That's fine, I could do without the society part as well. They probably wouldn't support my ideas anyway, preferring to keep photography to those who can now afford it instead of providing it to the masses. I also have ideas about running my factory that the elite of society would never agree with, sharing the profits with the workers for instance. So how does that sound Constance Grace, mansions, servants, world travel, your own concert hall in Manhattan and a man who truly loves you."  She says, "George, I have to be honest with you. It does sound good, more than good really. But, I'm sure Helen has told you, I have a boyfriend."

He replies, "Well of course you do. A beautiful woman like you is sure to have attracted lots of boyfriends over the years. But that was because you had given up on me. My fault, running off around the world like I did, I don't blame you for not waiting.  But I'm back now and asking for your hand in marriage. Can this boyfriend of yours offer you what I have?"

"No, he can offer me none of it." Ruby blushed and then was silent for a few moments. There were things that Jake could offer her that George never could. But Ruby had no guarantee that Jake would even come back from Tucson, just as before. And he was the one who that very day had said he wasn't sure how long they could make things work. "George, I have to go now." She stands. "Thank you so much for the lovely dinner." She turns to walk away then pauses and turns back. "Helen said you were in town for a week. Maybe we could have dinner again? I need time to think and maybe spend some time with you." He stands and calls out "I understand Constance. Yes, I plan to stay for the next week or so. Good night."

Jake waits impatiently at the Lucky Lady for Ruby to return. Ruby closed her eyes and paused, briefly, but continued to walk out. She had hoped that Mr. Eastman would not want to see her again and she knew she was not as forceful as she should have been.  She made her way back to the Lucky Lady and looked around for Jake. What she really needed at that moment was him to be his absolutely charming self, the one that she was crazy about and adored, so she could put George Eastman and his fortune and servants and mansions out of her mind.

Jake sees Ruby come into the Lucky Lady with a look of concern on her face. Not good he thinks. To him it appears that she consciously removes that expression before looking around the room. Even worse he thinks. Jake waves and gets up to greet her. "Ruby West, you are positively dazzling. I picture you in my mind when you are away from me, and wonder if that beautiful woman in my head can be real. I must be imagining her. Then when I see you again I realize just how paltry my imagination is." Jake offers her his hand. "What can I do to make my princess happy?"

Ruby takes Jake's hand and smiles at him. "Just stay with me and I'll be happy," she continues quickly, "I mean, for tonight anyway. And be your wonderfully charming self, so I have a fresh reminder while you're gone." Ruby looks into Jake's eyes, "And promise me you'll come back as soon as you can." 

Ruby could see a look of question on Jake's face, although he was trying to hide it. "I don't think Mr. Eastman will be a problem anymore," she lied. "Nothing for you to worry about any way." She avoided his gaze as she spoke but looked up at him at the end. "He doesn't offer me anything I need.  So, why don't you spend the night telling me why you'll miss me when you're away?"

Nothing you need, huh." Jake runs his hand through his hair and scratches the back of his neck. "Nothing for ol' Jake to be fretting about, eh?" Jake stands close and faces her. He traces a finger along her lips while looking in her eyes. "If everything is fine then princess I won't trouble you with my silly questions." 

Jake puts his arm around her and escorts Ruby to the corner of the room. "I won't be gone a hour longer than absolutely necessary." He sits and puts her on his lap. "Tell you ALL the reasons why I'll miss you? I better get started, the stage leaves early in the morning." Jake glibly entertains her with his admiration for a while and finally gets to, "... and the cute way you bite your lip or pull on your hair when you are nervous. Ruby West you are intoxicating, just watching you lifts my soul. I think you are addicting too, but a much finer flower than any poppy could be." Jake's eyes go unfocused for a moment looking beyond her, "I'm a fool for leaving, but Silver Jake Cook stands by his friends." 

The words seem to come out of his lips before he realized he said them. There is the slightest shake of his head and his eyes come back to look at hers. "I'll miss you because you light up the world, for without you it would be a dimmer place indeed." Jake places his free hand on her dress between her breasts. "What is in there girl, what could possibly be in that heart that makes poor Jake so crazy?" He then moves his hand to her mouth, putting fingers on her lips to keep her from answering. "No don't speak yet." 

He gives her a soft kiss. Then he says quietly, "Damn you Ruby West, you are like the very air I breath. Sometimes I'm afraid if I don't have you I'll suffocate." Jake sighs. "Where was I, ah yes, did you know the sound of your laughter is like the sweetest wind chimes tinkling in the spring breeze..."

Ruby didn't hear one word Jake said after that. She didn't care if it was true or he was only saying it to make her feel good or to get what he wanted. It sounded sincere enough for her and it felt true. Jake may not know the truth, but I'm going to make him realize it and feel it like I do.  The night went by with them barely noticing anyone else and it wasn't long before their bed called to them. 

About fifteen minutes before six o'clock Kate went downstairs from her room into the Cantina. Inside her handbag she had a candle an another pinch of the powder that would give privacy. Chester would come in for dinner and she could tell her story for the last time. It was a relief actually, to know she wouldn't have to go through it again, at least not for a long time. 

Kate had been expecting Ruby today as well, but she hadn't come. But she and Jake had been apart for several days, and she probably wanted to spend time with him. The details of her trip to Boston could wait. 

Chester came in and Kate smiled and waved him over, then lit the candle and sprinkled the powder over the flame. He was the last one of her friends who had still been in the El Parador. She did not want to live at the Lucky Lady, but she keenly felt the separation from the others. She supposed it was something she would just have to get used to. 

He says, "Good evening, Katherine. What's with the candle?" She replies, "It's something to keep our conversation private."  "I see. I guess there's more to the story than what you've told the Marshall."  Once Chester was seated and Dorita had brought them each an overflowing plate Kate said, "I know I don't have to tell you, but I want you to understand what happened. And I do appreciate your patience. You sat in jail for days and are still willing to let me keep my secrets. But keeping them hasn't protected you from them, so you might as well know."

Chester says, "Jake told me the bank thing had something to do with you. The Marshall used us as a prod to get what he wanted from you. I admit, I was worried. Wyatt said that he could steer Judge Isby into finding us guilty. I didn't fancy going to prison again. Didn't enjoy that one bit. But now, you've made your peace with the Earps?"

She says, "I....uh, you're been to prison?"  He replies, "Well, the stockade really. You remember Lt. Gamble? When he was my sergeant, we didn't get along, as you probably could've guessed. Anyway, we were arguing and I punched him a couple times. So I got court-martialed, and spent a couple months in the stockade. Then I got a dishonorable discharge. That's basically the reason I came to Arizona." 

A little less confident than she'd been a moment before, Kate quickly sketched in the truth of how Tom died, and the fact that she had helped Tucker run from Tombstone. She liberally left out details from her trip to Boston, telling him only that she needed to go there to get letters from her parents that would prove Tucker was gone. "As for making peace with the Earps, I had already made mine. Wyatt assured me we can consider the matter closed, but he has four brothers that I don't trust. Only time will tell if they've made their peace with me."

"Isn't Morgan the one you bandaged when we got ambushed? You save his life and he isn't man enough to tell you the truth?" Chester shakes his head. "From what I've seen and what you've told me, it's good that Tucker is in Europe. These Earps don't seem to care about justice. Thank you for telling me this, Katherine. It must be hard."

She says, "It has been, but it's been getting better. Yes, that was Morgan I bandaged that day. After Nanuet healed him he woke for just a moment, and when he saw me he said "I'm sorry," before he passed out. It's the only word I've ever had from him. I didn't understand it then, not until Ruby told me what she and Jake had learned in Tombstone. Then a lot of things fell in place. But I'm done letting the Earps drag me into the past. It's time to get on with life. Tom would want that, not to have me obsessing about how he died." Kate and Chester finished the dinner, then she sent him off to the Lucky Lady. 

She didn't work in Monday nights anymore, and Ruby would want to spend her time with Jake tonight. Ginnie was amusing herself in the Cantina, so Kate went upstairs to spend the evening with Mr. Gonzales. His room is empty and Kate finds a note on the wall reading "I will see you tomorrow my little birds".

Luc made himself busy this day. He had a lot on his mind. He was up late cleaning the saloon the night before. He was going on only a few hours sleep. He went to bed the night before in a haze. He lay on the bed a few minutes before sleep took him. Before he fell asleep, he would have bet money he saw someone sitting in the corner of his room.... with feathers on.  Luc couldn't get the image out of his head. There was something familiar about the whole thing. " I'm just going nuts I think." Luc said to himself as he stood out back and light a smoke.

It's a fairly quiet Monday night at the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. Both poker games go well with a fair amount of money for the house. Sonoma provides signing and Clarisse Townsend comes in for two sets as well. A few people who still have coupons from the prior week's paper stop by to redeem them.  Chopido and Caine come in near the end of the evening and sit at a table. Caine asks Sonoma which gambler is Job and then spends the next half-hour watching him from across the room.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 36, “An Over-eager Child”, Tuesday, March 14th, 1882:*

The next morning Ruby watched from bed as Jake got dressed to make the stage. She didn't smile or speak, she just watched. Finally he was packed and ready to go, and he wandered over to the bed. Jake reached for her hand, "Don't be mad at me, you know I have to go." Ruby sighed. "Yes, I know. So go. The sooner you leave the sooner you will come back for me." Jake leaned over and kissed Ruby. "Goodbye for now, Princess." He turned and headed for the door. 

"Jake wait!" Ruby called out from the bed. She jumped up and dragging the sheet she ran to him. "Baby, please be careful." She grabbed him and kissed him passionately. "I'll be here, waiting for you." She gave him a smile and hug before releasing him. "Tell Red I said hi." She watched Jake walk down the stairs before shutting the door. She went to their window and waved to him as he walked down the street. Then she got back in bed and it didn't take long for her to fall back asleep. This time she knew he would be back.

Chester goes to the El Parador stable to get his horse ready for a ride. Once that's done he goes inside to get some breakfast and something for lunch. Chester rides out to the mine to check on the miners.  He reflected on the night before.  Chester had sat quietly at the bar, nursing a beer. He decided that he would have to watch what he does, not knowing what the law would try to use against him or his friends in the future. As for the present… as for the present, he would just enjoy the company of his friends. 

Chester decided that he needed to keep an eye on the new guy, Luc. “There's one who's no stranger to violence.” He thought to himself.  He shook his head and thought “Is Ruby trying to take in every wayward newcomer?”  He had been the first and loudest to applaud Clarisse at the end of her sets. Before he left he had told her how well she sang.  He says out loud “She's a lovely girl. Last night wasn’t the time to ask her out, I was still a bit riled up about the Marshall.  Maybe tonight.” 

The workers at the Fisk Mountain Mine are happy to see him. In addition to the owners Lewis, MacNaulty and Elliott they have hired a half-dozen men to help, consisting of former employees of Brown's Ice House Samson Hill, Beecher Lawson and Will Hickey plus three regular El Parador patrons Arturo Barletta, Manuel Abrego and Jorge Doninguez. Also on hand are two guards who Chester had hired, a wood elf named Alfonso Rios and a human named Paul Dixon.
Chester dismounts and ties his horse to the rail. He pulls out a notebook and pencil. "Good morning guys. Alfonso, Paul, were there any problems?"  “None he replies.   Chester spends the rest of the morning looking around.

Two full nights of restful sleep had made a difference for Kate. The dark circles were disappearing, still there but only shadows now. Kate turned her head this way and that, examining her hair and riding clothes in the mirror, then laughed. "Vain thing," she muttered and turned away from the mirror. She'd slept late today, and Dorita would be fit to be tied if she didn't appear for a meal soon. Kate grabbed her riding jacket and went downstairs to breakfast.

Ruby woke again mid morning. She had spent most of yesterday in bed and was well rested. She got out of bed, and while not entirely thrilled with the idea that Jake was gone she had confidence that she didn't have the last time he left. He'd be back as soon as he could. Ruby had a few errands to do, but decided to start the day by visiting the El Parador. She would enjoy Dorita's breakfast and most likely some sort of lecture, then she would find Kate. She took her time getting dressed and headed over to the El Parador.  Ruby arrives to find both Kate and Ginnie just sitting down for either a late breakfast or early lunch.

Ruby walks over to Kate and kisses her cheek. "Morning!" She nods to Ginnie, "And good morning to you too, kid." Ruby has a seat. "I'm starving! Where is Dorita?" Ruby leans back in her chair. "I want to hear all about your trip to Boston, but first I should tell you, Jake is going to be away for a while again."  Kate exclaims, "Again? Well, I suppose the last time was, what almost a month and a half ago. But I have to wonder where it is he runs off to. It's also none of my business. Are you going to be alright without him, I know you wanted him back with you...."

Ruby sighs, "Business stuff." She runs her hand through her hair. "I was always alright without him before, but I do miss him when he's not around. It's lonely in that big room when you are by yourself. But enough of that, tell me about Boston. How is your family?"

"They're well," Kate said, looking at Ruby. "I didn't see my brothers, but Mother and Father were both there, as well as a couple of family friends. We had a couple very good meals, and I got to sit with Papa for a while and just talk. They want me to come home, of course, and it was tempting. I spent a lot of yesterday thinking about it. But I have too much here to leave now."

"Kate, that's sweet. I'm glad you decided to come back. And I know what you mean about being tempted. Mr. Eastman has a lot of money and that is what tempts me." She turns and looks right at Kate. "I'm shallow like that," she shrugs and laughs. "But you, you have the ranch and I know how much you love it. I haven't been out there in a while. Maybe we can take a ride one of these days.  So, any plans for today?"

"A ride out to the ranch actually," she said, pointing out her clothes. "And I think I want a new dress. No, I know I want a new dress. If you want to go with us, there are some other things I can tell you about my trip. I'm not sure how exciting it will be for you once we get out there, but you're welcome. Did you have any ideas?"

'Well, yes, I did want to close my account at the Condon's Bank, for obvious reason." Ruby raised an eyebrow. "I also wanted to talk to Wyatt Earp, but that could wait. Hold on a minute." Ruby got up from the table and went into the kitchen. A few moments later she came up with a push, but a few plates full of food. "That's more like it." She put the plates down and sat. "I could always use a new dress. Sounds like fun."

"Yes, whatever you want from Earp, it's probably a bad idea to take me along. I never did find out what happened yesterday. I should have asked Chester last night, but I didn't think of it. I was busy telling him the parts he didn't know.  We can go to the bank on the way out of town, then go to Mary Kelley's on the way back in."  Ruby laughed. "You know I spoke with Earp Saturday night. I'm not so sure I'm top on his list either. But let's go find out how he feels, no? Otherwise the rest of the plan sounds good."  "Oh by the way, I need help fixing another dress..." "Yes, I know you talked with Earp, what else could you possibly want with him? How he feels about what?  You ripped another dress?" 

"I only meant seeing him is the only way we'll know how he feels about my visit to him. Don't worry I won't drag you there. Apparently Jake had some talk with him, and I'm going to offer him a job." Ruby looked up at Kate before taking another bite of food, "Yes, only Jake could find a way to offer his jailer a job.”  Kate replies, "Wyatt Earp in the Lucky Lady. Well, at least he'll have to believe you if something crazy happens there some night. There are worse things than having a Marshal for an eyewitness. Why don't you go talk to him after breakfast and meet us back here, then we can go out to the ranch."

“As for the dress, it had nothing to do with Jake," Ruby laughed. "Well," she blushed, "Actually it did. He shot me. It was an accident but now my dress has a hole in it and blood stains. We're going to need to fix it like we fixed my leather pants."

Ginnie says, “Ma'am Kate do you think the dress shop might be interested in some of the lace I have. I wouldn't mind making some money for the material for a dress for myself or for that matter some material to make one of those fancy crazy quilts that I remember from back east.” Kate replies, "I'm certain they would be interested, Ginnie. They would make the dress for you, you know, unless you really enjoy sewing that much. I just can't seem to get the hang of it. A quilt for your bed at our new house would be nice, wouldn't it?" 

Ginnie says, “Um Miss Ruby didn't you fix your pants by sitting in a tub of water? That won't work for a hole. I might be able to fix the dress or at least change it enough so that the hole doesn't show. I never really thought about having someone else sew for me I've been making my own clothing since I was a wee babe and it's a lot less expensive to get fabric than a dress. and you end up with lots of scraps for the crazy quilts.”  Kate replies, "I'm sure Mrs. Kelley has plenty of scraps you could rummage through for your quilt." 

Ruby laughed. "I made them fit nice by sitting in a tub of water. But I got shot in those pants too and yes, there was a hole." Ruby looked to Kate with furrowed brows, "Haven't you shown this girl anything?" She turned back to Ginnie. "There is more than one way to fix a hole, kid. When we do it we'll let you watch, maybe you'll learn something you do pick things up fairly quickly." Kate says, "No, in fact, I haven't. I barely know what I'm doing as far as that goes. I didn't think it was appropriate for me to start teaching someone else." 

"Sounds good. I'm done now actually so I'll run and get changed and then see him and meet you back here." Ruby got up and took a few steps away from the table. "Kate," she waited until she looked up. "I am really glad you decided to stay." With that Ruby headed back to the Lucky Lady. Kate shook her head as Ruby bounced out. It was hard to stay angry with her, and when the moment had come Kate hadn't confronted her about telling Earp that Tucker was with her family. But Kate was honest enough to admit that she had been missing her friend, and she didn't want to upset things. But it would have to be discussed.

Ginnie asks Kate, “Ma'am Kate dress first or after the ranch?”  Kate says, "I had planned on after. Is there anything else around town you need? Or maybe we could look around a little for some furniture for our house." Manuel Gonzales comes downstairs and joins Kate and Ginnie for their meal.  Ginnie says to him “Mr. Gonzalas have you talked to Ma'am Kate yet? and do you need anything we're going shopping today I'm going to trade some of my lace for material for a dress and maybe scraps at the dressmaker for a quilt.”

He replies, "No Ginnie, Katherine and I have not had that opportunity yet. You need to learn some patience child. And no, I do not need anything other than a meal, but thank you for asking."  She says, “I know, but every time I have ever waited for something it has been taken away from me so I don't like to wait as the chance will disappear.”  Kate says, "No one's going to take anything away from you, Ginnie, but I understand how hard it is to wait. What is that about you needed to speak to me?" Kate asked her teacher. 

Gonzales leans over and whispers into her ear "Little Ginnie memorized the incantations and motions that I cast to get us to Boston and has been trying to do them herself." Kate's eyes turned to Ginnie as Mr. Gonzales spoke. Her eyebrows raised but she clamped her lips shut for a moment. "That's incredibly dangerous, is it not?" she asked him in a whisper. Ginnie protests, “I didn't try them. I showed them to you. I know umm it can be dangerous so I wanted to make sure that I was somewhere that was safe and with someone who could stop what I was doing if I didn't get it quite right.” 

Gonzales was about to answer Kate’s question when Ginnie makes her comment. He tells Kate "I think the three of us will need to think about this further. Ginnie, Kate and I will need to talk about this once we've thought this over. We are not opposed to your leaning, and you've shown that you know how to be discreet, we just don't want you to endanger yourself in any way." Kate adds, "And having this secret does endanger you. Ginnie. Please remember that. Secrets of any kind are dangerous."

She answers, “Ma'am Kate I've held more secrets than you'd ever know and I know how to keep them and how dangerous they can be. I promise not to do anything without checking with you first sir. I didn't put any of it down on paper so the only place it is in my head.”

Once back at the Lucky Lady, Ruby ran upstairs and dressed in her leather outfit. It was much more comfortable than the stuffy riding outfit. She put two braids in her hair, grabbed her guns and was off.  She arrived at the Marshall's office quickly. She laughed to herself, she didn't have a knot in her stomach like she last time. She confidently strides in and looked for Wyatt.

Neither Wyatt or Warren are in at the moment. Eduardo Rodriguez is sitting behind the desk. Ruby notices that he is now wearing a Deputy Marshall's badge. Ruby nods to him. "Mr. Rodriquez. How are you today?" He smiles, "I'm just fine Miss West. I didn't think it would happen but the Merchant's Association actually voted to make me a Deputy. It was a close vote. I must say, that Mr. Adair's prejudice against non-humans is about the worst I've ever encountered. Wyatt says that you've had a run-in with him as well.”   

She replies, "Yes, I have had a few runs in with Mr. Adair. Seems he decided he doesn't like me or Jake and is trying to make both of us suffer for it. Tell you the truth, I'm been afraid he might try something worse than just vote against one of us." He says, "Then we have something in common. He said that a wood elf like me should never be allowed to carry a badge or gun. It shows how little he knows, I don't even use revolvers. I find that a well thrown dagger works far better at a short distance." 

She asks, "I'm wondering, Can you tell me where Wyatt is?" He replies, "Probably around half way between here and Tombstone I would imagine. He had some new information he wanted to pass on to his brothers, something I believe you know something about."

"Ah, I should have figured Wyatt would be heading straight to Tombstone." Ruby shrugged.  He says, "Yes, but he didn't want to leave Warren here alone, so had to wait until the Merchant's Association met this morning to vote me in." 

She comments, "Our business will have to wait for another time then. Well, perhaps you might like to come by the Lucky Lady and check us out. You know we accept all races in our Saloon and drinks would be on me, for not holding grudges about my bad behavior last weekend. I was just worried about my boyfriend, I'm sure you understand." Ruby leans back on the desk and smiles at him. 

"Yes Ma'am, and I was truthful with what I told you on Friday. I was there because Wyatt asked me to go there, but I did enjoy enjoy my meal and it is nice to know that there are places that accept all races." Ruby's smile stayed warm. "Shall I expect you to come by tonight then?" He says, "Yes Ma'am. I agreed to take the day shift and Warren will take the night, so I will be off duty unless some trouble should arise."

She says, "You may call me Ruby, Mr. Rodriquez. And perhaps I'll even sing tonight, since you'll be by. I usually have off on Tuesdays. At any rate, I'll see you later." With a wink and a bounce Ruby leaves the jail and heads over to the El Parador to wait for Kate and Ginnie.

Ginnie asks Kate, “Can we go look at the fabric now? I think I might need to make a pair of pants for work on the ranch too.” Kate answers, "Pants are a good idea. I think Ruby wanted to... and there she is," Kate said as Ruby came in. "Ruby would you mind if we went to Mary Kelley's first? It's probably not very polite to go after the ranch when we'll be smelling like a stable." Smelling like a stable?" Ruby crinkled her nose. "Just what were you planning on doing out at the ranch? But sure, we can go to Mary Kelly's first. I never turn down the chance to shop."

Kate says, "What I always do at the ranch, work with the horses. Although today I thought I'd show you our little house, since you haven't been out there for a while. Let's go get a new dress, and Ginnie can get her fabric.  Mr. Gonzales, will you have time for me when we get home?" He replies, "Yes, we have a lot to do together." "Oh what are you two up to now?" Ruby asks curiously. Kate looked at her teacher for a moment, wondering if there was more to that comment than she thought. Ruby obviously thought so. "Nothing outside the usual, as far as I know," she smiled. "I'll see you later, Mr. Gonzales." 

He replies, "That you will. Wear something nice, we may go out for a late supper. You can join us too Ruby if you'd like." He looks at Ginnie's disappointed face and says, "Not you little one, although if you're good today I'll have Dorita work with you tonight on something you may enjoy." "Late Supper? What's that all about? People will be suspicious," Ruby laughed. "A late supper with you might save me from one with Mr. Eastman, though."  They bid Mr. Gonzales farewell and head over to Mary Kelly's Dry Goods.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 37, “Talking about the boys”, Tuesday, March 14th, 1882:*

"The color certainly is stunning," Kate said, admiring the fabric. "It's probably a little much for every day, but I seem to need fancy clothes more often than I would have guessed around here. The neck is a little low though, don't you think? Even lower than on my other new gown." Ruby raises her eyebrow. "Am I ever going to say a neckline is too low? Silly...But you wouldn't want a certain someone to get the idea that you are ready to move on, now would you?" Ruby holds up the stockings, smiling at Kate. "A certain what? Who in the world are you talking about, Ruby?" but her neck was turning red. 

Ruby laughed. "I guess I'm not getting any input on these stockings. I'll just take them both." She turns to walk to the back of the store. "You know who I'm talking about, a certain gentleman who you've been spending many hours with..." Ruby ignores Kate's discomfort and finishes making her choices. "Done when you two are..." Ruby takes a seat on the counter, waiting for Kate and Ginnie.

Mary Kelley examines the lace and tells Ginnie that she would be more than happy to exchange them for fabric. She is particularly interested in Ginnie's reference to quilting, as she has a large wooden barrel filled with various scrap materials.  Ginnie explains that her mother had taught her the "new" fad of crazy quilting before she died in Boston. her family had used the quilting as a very good way of taking lace scraps and using them as display. The materials that are used for the base pieces of the crazy quilt are the velvets and silks of the better dress shops much like the dresses available here. However Ginnie will also explain that she has some experience in pieced work also in cottons and wools and would be very happy to trade lace for scraps.  

"If this is something that you have not availed yourself of Mrs. Kelly I would be happy to show you the technique I was taught." Mary Kelley says that she would be happy to work with Ginnie and suggests that she stop by for a few hours everyday, adding "I have all of the materials and tools here that we would need." I do have my lessons and they take precedence. I would need to make sure that Ma'am Kate approved but it would be nice to work with such wonderful fabrics and good light even for just an hour or so a day. Kate was still admiring the red dress when Ginnie and Mary approached. Mrs. Kelley explains her proposition to have Ginnie work with her at the store.

"There will still be time for lessons, and working is a lesson of it's own. I don't see any reason why you shouldn't spend some time here." Kate agreed. "I take it you were able to come to an agreement about the fabrics as well."  Ginnie interjects, “I think we both will benefit from the arrangement Ma'am Kate. When should I be here? Early afternoon right after lunch might be best because I do a lot of my lessons in the morning and readings after supper. Would that work for you Mrs. Kelly? Ma'am Kate?” Mrs. Kelly says that is fine, that she and her husband close for lunch and noon and reopen at 1:00 PM and stay open until 5:30 PM so anytime during then would be fine.

That sounds just fine Ginnie. Thank you Mrs. Kelley. I'm sure it will work out well for both you and Ginnie." Kate looked over at Ruby and stood up straighter. "I'd like this dress please, but I think it would be a bit big for me. If you can use my measurements you already have to alter it, and I'll come back in a few days for a final fitting? Thank you."  Kate paid for the dress, and Ginnie got a large bag of fabric and scraps for her quilting. Ruby jumped down off the counter, and the three went back to the El Parador to get their horses for the ride out to the ranch.

Ginnie quickly put most of the scraps from the bag in her room at the El Parador pulling just a few wool scraps and stuffing them in her inside pocket. Then she mounted the horse that Ma'am Kate had picked for her.  She still didn't ride well at all and hung on for dear life saying little as they road to the ranch trying desperately not to fall off the horse as they road. Ruby shook her head. "I would offer to teach you to ride, but I'm not the expert here. It would be a smart idea to learn though." "Ginnie, you're making it harder for yourself," Kate said riding up next to her. "Meribel is very gentle, she'll be careful of you." Kate then went through a few pointers on riding, how to sit comfortably, and how important it was for her to stay calm so the horse would stay calm. 

Ruby turned and looked around the ranch. "Wow you've made a lot of progress. Kate, is that your house?" Ruby looked over the land curiously. She watched carefully, ready to grab the reins if necessary as she talked to Ruby. "He's just a friend," she said, picking up the conversation that had begun at Kelley's store. "Right and Jake's my brother." Ruby hopped off her horse. 

Kate ignores the comment and says, "That's Sonoma's house there, ours is the one that's still unfinished. It should be ready soon. Do you have any of those bedframes still free, we're going to need some." Kate slid down off the stallion and helped Ginnie off Meribel. "I think it's riding lessons today dear."  She replies, “Wasn't riding out from town the lesson?  After all, I didn’t fall off.” Ruby laughed at Ginnie. She could be so cute and innocent when she wanted to be. And that was a good thing as far as Ruby was concerned.  Kate tells the girl, "Not falling off is a good start. But you should learn how to fall without hurting yourself, and how to stay on without making your whole body hurt." 

"Well, it looks good," Ruby said looking off into the distance. "Almost done, that's great. You need a fresh start and you said you wanted a home of your own." Ruby got lost in her thoughts for a moment before snapping out of it. "Bedframes.. I'm not sure but I think there should be some left.  Is there anything I can do right now?"

"You could help feed and water the horses. It won't take too long. Then I'm going to work with Ginnie a little bit on riding. I don't think we'll stay out too long today. Let's go take a look inside my house first." "Sure, I can help with the horses." Kate began to lead Ruby and Ginnie over to the house. "I may have to put a small outbuilding in the back. I'd like to get back to studying chemistry, but that's not something you want to mess with in the house." As she opened the door Kate leaned over to Ruby and said, "I didn't know you and Jake were related. Interesting relationship you have there."

"Are you developing a sense of humor, Katherine Kale?" Ruby cocked her head at Kate before flipping her hair. "Fine, have it your way, you and Mr. Booth are just friends... we'll see about that." Ruby wandered the house looking it over. "This is so exiting. I'll never have a place like this, so I'll just have to borrow yours on occasion, when I get the urge to be homey." Ruby touched her lip before chuckling. "Like that will ever happen." 

She continued to wander before calling out from the back room. "Mr. Eastman offered me my own mansion, with servants. And my own concert hall. And as much traveling as I want. Plus he says I wouldn't have to do anything I don't want to, like all that fake society crap." Ruby sighed. "That all sounds pretty tempting, I admit."

Kate replies, "I've always had a sense of humor, Ruby. I just hadn't been feeling much like letting it out.  It is tempting Ruby. To have the home, to travel, everything you could want without having to deal with society rules. What did Jake say?"

"I didn't tell him. Actually I lied and told him he had nothing to worry about." Ruby started to get uncomfortable. "I never dreamed I could or would have any of that. Then again, I never dreamed there would be Jake either. But now it's a problem.  Mr. Eastman seems to have an extraordinary amount of money and if this would have been 3 months ago I might be considering his offer." She looked up at Kate, "Ok, so I am considering his offer anyway. Not really because of him but because of Jake." 

"Jake said he wasn't sure if he loved me and he didn't know how long we could make things last." Ruby kicked at the floor. "So I went to dinner and didn't tell Mr. Eastman what I should have told him." Ruby paused to adjust her dress. "But then I came back to the Lucky Lady and Jake was there and he said without me he would suffocate. Is that true or just Jake trying to get what he wants? I so wish it was true and I could just believe him. I know he loves me, he has to! But then I thought what if he really doesn't and I'm just fooling myself? I was so confused!" 

"But then I decided, I have to follow my heart, right? And that belongs to Jake, so that's where I have to stay. And now I have to make Jake realize it too. And tell poor Mr. Eastman I can't marry him, that I love someone else."  Ginnie interjects, “You are better off telling yourself the truth first. Label each man with the side of the coin when you go to flip the coin.  You'll have one side that you want it to land on while it's in the air the way you want it to turn out is the answer to your problem.  You can make a decision knowing you'll know where your heart lays is it Jake or the money.” 

Ginnie says, “Ma'am Kate while we're here I'd like to check Mr. Flint's jacket and pants for rips I brought some wool scraps so at least I can reinforce the elbows if nothing else.” They locate Flint who is happy for the company of the women. He owns two pairs of clothing so changes into the less tattered set and gives the others to Ginnie to repair. The clothing is dire need of both repairing and cleaning.

Kate greeted Flint with a smile. "We'll have a cup of coffee together before we leave, it must get lonely out here.”  He replies, "Not so much lately, I've had me a regular visitor these days." "Who is that?" Ruby asked suspiciously.  He replies, "An Apache woman. She'd noticed how inept I was at doing things and took pity on me. Showed me how to do some simple things to control the animals and also how to better tend the land. She's been visiting me for a few weeks now. Comes over most nights at around sunset and stays until around midnight. We couldn't speak each other's languages at first but have now managed to teach each other a few hundred words of each."

Ruby interjects, “"Flint, I'm impressed, taking help from the Apache. What's her name?"  He replies, "Her formal name is Naki-Yai but she calls herself Etenia, not sure what the name means yet. And don't go getting any wrong ideas, there ain't nothing romantic going on here. Just a helpful woman keeping me from letting this ranch go to ruin due to my own ignorance about such things."

Kate comments, "Etenia, hmm? Well, I'm sure I'll meet her when Ginnie and I begin spending some nights here in the house. You said she noticed your troubles? I wonder if the Apache are keeping an eye on us?" ," Kate said seriously with only a hint of a smile. "I haven't been out here enough, I'm sorry. Although I have to say, I don't really know how to make the ranch run either. Thank goodness Sonoma has a head for that. 

Kate says, “Ruby and I are just going to take care of the horses a bit and we'll be back." They started walking toward the corral. As Ruby walked with Kate she pulled at her hair. "Even the kid knows more about love than I do, what the hell do I know?" Ruby shakes her head.  Kate answers, "You finally admitted it to yourself, that's a good start. I think that Jake is more cautious, more wary than you are. Once you decide to do something, you throw yourself into it. Jake is always thinking, always looking for the pitfalls and the dangers.  I don't doubt his feelings for you, and you shouldn't doubt them either. It's just going to take him longer to let himself relax.  And yes, you have to follow your heart. I can't say I understand how a man you haven't seen for four years is so certain he's in love with you, but some men are like that."

Ruby answers, "No, Mr. Eastman can't possibly love me. He doesn't know me. Sometimes I think even if Jake really knew me he might not be as. well.. forget it. But Mr. Eastman is no different than all the other men who call love what is really just attraction or excitement or lust or whatever you want to call it. That's nothing new. But for once I want it to be different. And different is either Jake or Mr. Eastman's money. I'd prefer Jake." 

"Jake may not be perfect but he has many endearing qualities about him. He knows just what to say to me at the right moments, he knows what I need, at least most of the time. And have I ever told you how good he is in bed? He knows how to make me melt, he knows exactly the right spots and..." Ruby caught Kate blushing. "Ok, I'll stop," Ruby laughed. "But what about Conrad Booth? You say you're only friends but you certainly have been spending a lot of time with him lately..."  Kate immediately answers, "We would never be so bold as to assume any romantic attachments.”   Ruby gives he a very skeptical look.  Kate answers, "Friends spend time together, Ruby. He's been kind to me these last few months, but all we have been is friends. We went for a drive last Friday. He saw me at the El Parador with my hangover and got Dorita to bring me something to clear it up. Ginnie had gone to the ranch and I didn't want to be by myself, so when he suggested a drive I said yes. 

I showed him the ranch, then we took a drive and had something to eat by a stream in a little grove of trees. And we talked. We talked about my past, about Tom, my family. He didn't know any of it, he's never pushed. He told me I transform people, that he had experienced it firsthand. I wish I had asked him how."  Kate paused, uncertain. "He does care for me," she added, not meeting Ruby's eyes. "But he knows I'm not ready, and he respects that. We will be just friends until I'm ready to decide if there could be more."

"Well, I'm sure your friend Mr. Booth will enjoy your new red dress then, as a friend of course." Ruby smiled and shrugged her shoulders before starting the walk back to the cave. "Ruby?" Kate hurried to catch up with her friend and hugged her tightly for a few moments. "Life used to be a lot simpler for both us of, didn't it?" Ruby hugged Kate back. "Yes it really did." 

They finished up the ranch work before long, and Kate spent a half hour riding with Ginnie, trying to get her used to the feel of a horse beneath her.  Ginnie pulls Kate and Ruby aside during the riding lesson  “Um... is there any way we or you could... you know do something um... "quickly" to get this pair of pants and shirt cleaner. I've patched it best I could but I think it might be able to stand by itself, and I'm not sure if there are visitors living in it but there might be.” Kate laughed. "Yes, we can take care of that." She let Meribel's body shield her from view and cast a couple quick prestidigitation spells and a mend spell, cleaning the clothes and strengthening a couple of the spots where Ginnie's fabric hadn't quite been able to cover the holes.  I don't know how long he'll keep them like that, but it's better for now."

They spent some time talking with Flint before they prepared to ride back to Promise City and their evening appointment with Mr. Gonzales. Once they arrive back at the El Parador Ruby puts her horse away and speaks with Kate.  "Kate, what time is dinner tonight? Mr. Gonzales said wear something special, it's too bad your red dress won't be ready. What are you going to wear.  Any idea where we're going?"

Kate says, "No, I have no idea. I heard nothing about this before this morning. I'm guessing we might be going to see Maggie, but I can't be sure. He could be planning on taking us to Boston for all I know.  I have some nice gowns from Boston that I haven't had the opportunity to wear here. I'll pull one of those out. Hopefully I won't be overdressed. As for what time, I'd guess around seven maybe? Would you like me to help you get ready?"

Ruby replies, "Oh yes, that would be fun! Maybe I'll even wear some jewelry...hum.... Not sure what to wear though. You do such a nice job with my hair. This is exciting, I like surprises, don't you?   I am going to go back to the Lucky Lady. What time will you come by to help me get ready?" "Oh, about five-thirty, alright? We'll need to get back to the El Parador with time for me to dress." Sounds perfect. Meet you there!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 38, “Going to Galeyville”, Tuesday, March 14th, 1882:*

Chester learns that there haven't been any problems either with the mine or the trip back to town. MacNaulty tells him that a load of silver is ready to go back, so Chester says he can escort it back to town. The men load the wagon with the ore. Barletta and Lawson drive the wagon to town with Chester on his horse, watchful for bandits.

Back in town, Ginnie knocks on Mr. Gonzalas's door but it's locked so she heads to Mrs. Kelly's dress shop to begin working on some of the crazy quilting that she had told Mrs. Kelly about.  At the Lucky Lady, Chopido repeated his story to his cousin, "Yes, two weeks ago, up in the town of Gillett, near where our tribe's homelands are. The town’s blacksmith was caught with the money from a stagecoach robbery. Three men had robbed the stage, and he named us two as his accomplices. We had never seen him before; we were just travelling through. 

When the Sheriff tried to arrest us Caine fought back, leaving the lawman lying unconscious on the ground. We've been running since then. I was going to go the reservation near San Carlos but learned that a posse had been sent there looking for us. So we came here instead, I remembered this was where you said you were coming to look for the killers of our family. I also didn't know where else to go and Caine also had a cousin here who he wanted to meet. 

Nanuet had spent time with his cousin getting any other news he had.  "Well that is an interesting story about the Blacksmith. Bad timing, bad luck, wrong place right time, whatever you want to call it. I can help you hide hear for a little while, but you know you can't stay here too long. I have a friend who may be able to help with your appearance. Any other ideas?” They do not. Caine says that they can talk further after he has had a chance to speak to his human cousin. 

Nanuet next sees the pair mid-afternoon on Tuesday March 14th. Caine says that he had a chance to speak to Job and that he has another cousin who he was unaware of, namely Alison Caine. Five years earlier Kwai Chang Caine had met her full-brother Danny, who did not mention Alison at the time. Caine is very anxious to find her and asks Nanuet "Job said that you and your friend Kate were the last ones to see her. Do you know where she might have gone to?"

Nanuet thinks hard on the name. "Alison Caine you say? The name does ring a bell. Ahhh yes.."  Nanuet tells them about Alison and Black Isaac O'Dell. About how they helped him settle his revenge and then shortly after that took off together.  "She came back for a little while but I haven't heard from her in months. Maybe she headed back towards Galeyville. Might still be running with that O'Dell fella."

Kwai Chang Caine and Chopido indicate that they may head off to this Galeyville in search of her. They say they will stop by the Lucky Lady early this evening to see if Cousin Job or any of the others there want to join them. Nanuet exclaims, You can count me in. Maybe I can find another body or two. Heard Galeyville is pretty rough. Best if we leave the women home for this one." 

Nanuet heads around trying to find Chester. He finds out that he went out to the mines so he leaves messages at the El Parador and Lucky Lady that he would like to meet up with him later that day at the latter. He also figures this might be a good chance to see where the new guy’s loyalties lie.  "We'll see what that Luc guy is made up of after all."

Nanuet has nothing to do except wait for Chester to come back to town and for Luc to show up for work. If he sees Job around town he will mention to him that he, Kwai Chang Caine and Chopido will be heading to Galeyville to look for Allison if he is interested in coming. 

Two blocks away, Ruby gives her a smile then heads off to Condon's bank. She walks in with purpose and up to the counter. "I'd like to close my account please." While he is waiting Nanuet also decides that taking his money out of the bank is a good idea. He heads there and see Ruby at the counter. "Good afternoon Miss Ruby. I see you had the same idea that I did? I want to talk to you for a moment when you get the chance." After they finish their business at the bank the two head back to the Lucky Lady. 

"Miss Ruby, I was wondering who else that we know has accounts at the Condon's bank? Do your partners at the Lucky Lady have accounts there and where does the business do it's banking? I think we can convince quite a few people to close their accounts and move them to the other bank. Do you want to do that or just let things go?" Ruby laughs. "I've already thought of that. I'm not sure what bank we use but I will find out." 

Nanuet says, "Also, this new guy Luc. I am not so sure about him. I know he skipped out on work the other night, and you saw what happened his first night between him and me. Well, I want to give him another chance. I am heading to Galeyville soon with my cousin. If you will give Luc some time off then I was figuring on taking him with us. He looks like he knows how to use a gun and from what I hear Galeyville is a rough place. We could use another body on our side and give me a better chance to feel him out."

Ruby starts twirling her hair around her finger and looking up. "I think it should be fine, if you take him that is. I think Jeff can handle the door. I really hired Luc to help with the new construction." Ruby looks at Nanuet. "So sure, take him with you. I trust you and you can let me know what you think of him when you get back. I did tell him it was a try out.  But why are you going to Galeyville?"

"Do you remember Alison Caine? She is Kwai Chang Caine's cousin and he wants to meet her. Last I heard of her she was headed to Galeyville. I haven't had any adventure in a while and would like to spend some more time with my cousin so I figured I would go with them. Not sure when we are leaving but I figure soon, maybe first light tomorrow."

Ruby exclaims, "Yes, I remember Alison. It's nice of you to take them to Galeyville looking for her. But Nanuet, I hope you'll be careful, a lot of the Cowboy Gang is rumored to be there. 
Ruby sighs. "Everyone is leaving, off on adventures and for once I have to stay behind. I hate staying behind you know," she looks at Nanuet with a small pout. "But I guess it was going to happen eventually. When will you be back? Any idea?"

Nanuet smiles and blushes. "Thank you for being concerned for my safety. I will be careful. Hopefully I won't run into any of the Cowboy Gang there.  I am not sure when we will be back. I think the plans will become more defined tonight when I speak with Chopido and Caine again." 
Nanuet walks Ruby back to the Lucky Lady and helps get the place set up for the evening’s business while waiting for Chester or Luc to arrive.

Ruby helps with various jobs around the saloon, always dropping what she is doing to socialize with the customers. When Eduardo comes in for dinner she indicates to Niles that his dinner and drinks are on the house. She sits and chats with him for a while, waiting for Katherine to show up.

After Ruby left the stables, Kate and Ginnie got some clean clothes and went over to Gilson's bathhouse. Kate had a long soak and carefully washed her hair before climbing out and dressing in the plain skirt and blouse. She and Ginnie returned to the El Parador and had a light lunch before Kate left Ginnie to her own devices and went to help Ruby dress. Kate walked into the Lucky Lady and approached the table where Ruby chatting with a half-elf. "I'm sorry to interrupt, Ruby. I hope I didn't keep you waiting too long."

"Oh no, Kate, it's fine. This is Eduardo Rodiquez, our new Deputy Marshal. I asked him to come by for dinner. Excuse me please, Mr. Rodiquez, I have a prior engagement tonight. I hope you enjoy your meal!" 

Ruby and Kate head upstairs. "I was thinking my red dress, it's one of my nicer ones. What do you think?" Kate smiles and Ruby starts getting dressed. "I picked out some real jewelry to wear tonight. Usually I don't bother with it, but this is what it's for right?" She puts on matching ruby necklace, earrings and bracelet. "Don't even remember who gave it to me," Ruby shrugged. Kate helps put her jewelry on and then works with her hair, which is a considerable task. Ruby stares at herself in the mirror for a few moments before approving how she looks. "Ready!" They head back to the El Parador to get Kate dressed.

Chester, Lawson, and Barletta arrive at the smelters without incident. Chester helps the two miners bring the ore into the building. After that he walks his horse to the stables at the El Parador, and brushes it down. The he enters the Lucky Lady. "Good afternoon, Nanuet. How've you been?”  He replies, “OK, I guess. Do you want to come to Galeyville with us? Me, Chopido, and Caine are going there to look for Allison Caine, his cousin. I was waiting for you to come back."  Chester says, "Sure. Let me sit for a second. I just came back from the mine."

Nanuet replies, "That's fine, I don't think we are going just yet. I am waiting for Chopido and Caine to come back and then we can make our plans. I have just heard Galeyville could be a rough place so I figured the more the merrier. Ruby says the Cowboy gang might have some numbers there too so we need to be careful. I think I might invite Luc to come with us, see if he can put his money where his mouth is."

Chester says, "Good idea. Seems like you don't like that Luc very much."  Nanuet answers, "Well he has a big chip on his shoulder, that is for sure. Drinking on the job, not paying attention to his job and giving me a lot of lip, then he didn't show up the next night at all. But Ruby seems to like him, so I figured I would give him another chance. She is right, we have enough enemies around here already."  

Chester comments, "Drinking on the job. That's not good at all. I hope Ruby's right about him. He might give the place a bad name." " Nobody I know I hope," Luc said as he walked up to the two chatting men,  "Can't have no bad element's hangin 'round here."  Nanuet exclaims, "Hey Luc, your ears must be ringing we were just talking about you. Look, you and I got off on the wrong foot. I want to try again, wipe the slate clean and start over." 

Nanuet reaches out his hand and offers it to Luc. "What do you say to a little adventure? My cousin and his friend are in town. They need to visit Galeyville to find somebody. Galeyville can be a rough place from what we have heard and there may be some people there who don't like us. My thinking is that we have strength in numbers. You, me, Chester here and my cousin and Caine at least. I already talked to Ruby and she said you could have the time off. What do you think?"

Luc eyes Nanuet suspiciously as he takes the cigar out of his mouth. Everyone in this town seems to have split personality. One minute they want to kill you and the next they like you. Luc smiles slightly and shakes his head as he extends his hand. " Might as well go along. I could use a little bit of excitement.  Seems all you folks like to do 'round here is gab and point fingers. I think it'll be good to get out of here for a while." Luc shakes Nanuet's hand and turns around and walks away. As he is walking he says without turning " Come get me when you're ready to leave. I'll be around"

Two hours later....Chopido and Caine arrive at the El Parador barn and get their horses ready for the twelve-mile ride east to Galeyville. They wait for Nanuet, Luc and Chester to arrive. "Chester, I think it is time for us to head over to the El Parador now and meet my cousin and Caine. Hopefully we will see Luc on the way." 

The two head to the El Parador ready for adventure. They find Luc coming out of one of the saloons on their way. The three arrive at the stables and greet Caine and Chopido. "Are we ready? Let's try and make it there while there is still light." As Chester checks his saddle, he says, "Ready as I'll ever be. Do you know where to look first, or are we playing it by ear? And do you expect any trouble? I've got my rifle with me just in case."

Nanuet comments, "Good idea bringing the rifle. Been about two months since I have heard anything about Alison best I can recall so I guess we will be playing it by ear. I never expect trouble, but it seems to find us doesn't it?"

The five men ride out of town to the south and then east. They travel for the first few miles to the west of the Chirichaua Mountains, the road then travels east and through the pass between the mountains. None of them can see any Apache warriors but all five sense that they are being watched.  Nanuet comments, "Just keep to the trail and we should be fine. Hopefully they recognize me and just let us pass peacefully."

Chester asks Chopido, "So, how did you know Nanuet was in Promise City?"  Chopido replies, "He told some family this was where he was coming. He was on a quest to find the man who killed most of our family." 

They continue on through the mountains. They do not see any Apache. With the mountains now to the west they can no longer see the setting sun, but there is still enough light in the sky for them to make out the distant town another mile off.  Nanuet comments, “That looks like where we want to be boys."  Nanuet picks up the pace a bit but makes sure his rifle is easily accessible should there be any immediate trouble. "Actually, maybe Chester should head up in front, in case they have a problem with elves?"  Chester says, "Good point. I'll go on ahead."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 39, “The City of New Orleans”, Tuesday, March 14th, 1882:*

In her room, Kate dug through her trunk for one of the few fancy dresses she'd brought from Boston. She pulled out an emerald green gown with beading along the cap sleeves and bodice. The neckline itself was low, with black lace bringing it up higher.  Ruby helped her into the gown, and Kate was pleased that Ruby had to actually pull her corset a bit. She had been too thin before, the corset had hung on her like a stiff shirt. After the dress was on and settled correctly, Kate swept her hair up and pinned it elaborately behind her head in loose, twisted curls. 

"I don't have any jewelry like yours," Kate said, admiring Ruby's necklace, "But I have a few things." She pulled out a gold, diamond shaped brooch set with a single green stone, long black gloves, and three slim gold bangles. Kate turned her head this way and that. "That'll have to do. Let's go overwhelm Mr. Gonzales with our splendor." Ruby and Kate arrived at Mr. Gonzales door and instead of walking right in they knock.

He doesn't answer and they get tired of waiting and go inside. Kate and Ruby state the incantation to open up the secret Mansion. They see Manuel Gonzales waiting inside, attired in the nice suit that Simon Bolivar had purchased for him. Gonzales says "There you are. We're almost ready to go." "We?" Kate asks. Gonzales says, "Yes, Sonoma will be joining us." He calls into the Mansion's main bedroom "Sonoma, they're here. Are you changed yet?"

Sonoma sweeps out of the other room. The upper section of her hair pulled up in a bun and sewn with freshwater pearls. A tall silver comb anchors a delicate black veil that cascades down her back dotted here and there with more fresh water pearls that have a violet hue to them. The deep violet the silk gown fits tightly around her upper body ending in yards and yards of a very full silk skirt. More fresh water pearls close the selves as buttons and the bottom of the gown is encircled with black lace that matches the veil.  "I'm ready whenever you are" she says smiling "It's nice not to be covered with mud for a change.”

Ruby exclaims, "Oh I'm so excited!" Ruby smiled. "Where are we going?" He replies, "New Orleans". Ruby eyes grow large and she grabs Kate's arm. "I always wanted to go to New Orleans!" Ruby jumps up and down a few times. "You know they accept magic there..." She says to Sonoma and says, "I've never seen you all dressed up! You look beautiful! This is going to be fun... wait..." She turns to Gonzales and asks curiously, "Why are we going to New Orleans?"

"For dinner," he replies. She replies, "All the way there just for dinner?" Ruby furrows her brow but only for a moment, "Oh, who cares. Let's go!" Kate gave her teacher an inquiring look but didn't ask any more questions. They would find out what he was up to when he was ready. 
"Sonoma, you're lovely," Kate complemented her. "I'm ready whenever you are." 

He leads them into his workroom where a fire is already burning in his brazier. He says, "You all know the routine." He makes the incantation, tosses in the pink powder and thrusts out his hands. The three women are already holding hands and the two free hands grasp his. The room around them disappears........and they find themselves standing inside of a dark mausoleum filled with caskets, a faint amount of light shining through stained glass windows.  

Gonzales quickly puts out the fire in the brazier before the entire crypt fills up with smoke. Kate covered her mouth and coughed, shrinking back from the nearest casket. "Well, it's private enough, I suppose." Ruby looks around at her new surroundings. "Um.. ewww..." She looks at Manuel. "I know, I know... Can we get out of here please? It's creepy." Sonoma comments, “There is nothing to be worried about.  Any dead that would walk would be from elsewhere.  We are safe here. Ruby says, "Dead that would walk? You mean like Storm?"

He says, "Well yes, we can depart.” The head outside and find themselves surrounded by more crypts. He comments "One thing about New Orleans is that it is so low, below sea level in fact, that they can't bury their dead. So all cemeteries consist of crypts. That greatly assists us wizards in traveling here, providing multiple private places right inside the city. Plus so many people visit these crypts to pay their respects that nobody thinks anything of seeing a group of people exiting from one." 

They pass through some iron gates and find themselves on a busy city street, with gas street lamps illuminating the roadway. Dozens of horse drawn carriages pass going both directions. Elegant mansions line both side of the roadway.  Sonoma asks, “So where are we going to dine?”

He says, "We are going to dine at a restaurant known as the Commander's Palace. Emile Commander established the restaurant two years ago and it already has a reputation as being the finest in the city. It is patronized by all of the most distinguished families. It is at the corner of Washington Avenue and Coliseum Street, around a quarter mile from here. We are a bit early so I thought you might enjoy a short walk around this fine city."

"A walk would be lovely," Kate smiled. "How are we early? Are we expected by someone, or is the restaurant not open yet?"  He says, "We're dining with somebody but we have a little over an hour until our reservation. Come along, I'll show you this city. I know it well, I even lived here for almost a year, but that was a long time ago." Ruby raised her eyebrow at Kate, then took Mr. Gonzales arm. "When did you live here?" she asks as they start walking.

He states, "Well over a century ago, a short while before you were born Sonoma. I was here from summer 1766 until late spring 1767. The City was a bit of a 'no-man's land' at that point. At the end of Europe's Seven-Year-War in the 1763 Treaty of Paris France ceding the city to Spain. But Spain was too preoccupied with their holdings in Central and South America to be bothered with it. They didn't even send an occupying army until 1769. It was nice to be here then, as it was about the only place in the Americas that the European powers left alone."

Ruby says, "You know, it must be nice to live so long, you get to see so many amazing things, see the times change, travel all over. Have a full exciting life. I'm a bit jealous." She is quiet for a moment as they continue to walk. "So, who are we meeting for dinner?"  He replies, "We are dining with a French wizard, the Grand Arch Mage Marc Andre Guillieaut. He is one of the more powerful mages in the entire world, probably not the most powerful, but one of the top dozen or so.”  

Ruby exclaims, "Well, that certainly is exciting. But I wonder, Mr. Gonzales, are you on that list?"   He replies, "Hardly, my skills may appear great to the three of you, but despite my long life I've actually had very little time to advance my skills. That was mostly due to being impoverished for much of my life, as learning wizard magic generally requires monetary resources. Most of what I know I learned only during the half-century of so that I was active in the Mexican Military.” 

Gonzales warns, “He's also a bit of a ladies man, which is part of why I wanted to bring three of you along instead of two. With two he might have misinterpreted one of you as being brought for him as a date. And Ruby, I would advise against excessive flirting with him, he might reciprocate and I haven't trained you yet on how to shield your mind against mind control spells."  Ruby answers, "But what if he tries it anyway? I mean even if I don't act like my normal self, men can be... well... men. Should I be nervous?"

He says, "Well, that is part of why I insisted that we meet in the fanciest restaurant in town. He wants to remain a citizen here, so I doubt he would cause a scene. He's also got other things on his mind right now, so unless you make him focus on you he probably won't."  Sonoma comments, I wouldn't worry too much there are unwritten rules on poaching apprentices I'd just avoid umm... advertising availability.”   

She says, "Alright, I understand. I'll try to behave myself. Besides, I'm not available." Gonzales laughs and says, "I should say so, you have your hands full at the moment with both your boyfriend and your fiancée, there's no need to add a third man to the picture." "He's not my fiancée!" Ruby says forcefully. "And it's not funny." Pouting she says, "Why don't you just show us around?"

"He's a ladies man, hmm? Are you sure you just brought us along to keep his fancy from fixing on one lady, or were you thinking he might be impressed by your good fortune in apprentices?" Kate teased.  "You said this man wants to remain a citizen here? I understood magic was acceptable in New Orleans, are there any restrictions of some kind? Or just against mind control?" 

"Kate, how can you even ask that?" Ruby looked at her friend questioningly. "Would you think that someone controlling your mind would be looked on in a positive way? Just think of what someone could make you do..." Kate says, "Of course they wouldn't be. I only meant to ask if there were other restrictions we needed to be aware of. I don't even want to think of what one could be made to do. I think we should learn those shielding spells." 

Gonzales states, "To understand the role of magic here Katherine you first need to know something about this city.  This land is at the delta of the Mississippi River, but unlike other great rivers, the land within 200 miles of the river's end was marsh like and low, with no obvious high ground for a port city to be built. You have to travel nearly a hundred miles up river, to Baton Rouge, to find high ground. But the river is too shallow for ships and that location was deemed to far to portage goods to. Add to that the low areas were subject to floods, heavy rains, high humidity, hurricanes and home to large quantities of mosquitoes, snakes and alligators. 

The obvious answer was to change the geology and geography of the area, and that was done through a combination of wizard magics and druidic magics. Of course, now that it is part of the United States you will never find mention of that in any school text. They credit all of the changes to marvels of engineering and natural levees that have essentially created a large bowl-shape protective boundary surrounding the city. But the truth was that without magic this city would not be here. 

So magic is no longer allowed, but the locals who have been here for multiple generations all know the truth, and most of them practice magic while behind closed doors. Mages in the city don't flaunt their skills.  To do so could bring them trouble from the tens of thousands of recent Irish and German immigrants to the city who worship the Roman and Norse gods, but it's safe to say that nobody in this city will be hanged for being a witch."

"I wonder how much of what I learned as a child is wrong. It's a shame, even here people have to hide. I wonder how much longer before it's the same in New Orleans as it is in the rest of the country," Kate said sadly.

Gonzales says, "Probably never, the Aristocracy in the city would never allow that. Today New Orleans is the tenth largest city in the United States, with a population of over 225,000. One fifth of those are native born humans , one-fifth half-elven Creole, one-fifth of ogrish blood and the remaining two-fifths recent immigrants mostly from Germany and Ireland.  The Aristocracy of this city are the Creole, do you know much about them?"

Kate replies, "I've heard the term, but I really don't know much about this part of the country. And what I do know I'm not sure I trust. When you say Aristocracy, you mean society, don't you? We don't have Aristocracy in the United States." As they continued their walk towards the restaurant he replies, "Ah, but this is New Orleans, a town of both Spanish and French background. That is but one of many European aspects that has been carried forward. 

To understand the Creole you need to again first understand the history of this city. The Frenchman La Salle first scouted out this land exactly 200 years ago this very year. For the three dozen years thereafter the French used the river, but encountered all of the difficulties of not having a port city at the end of it that I had described. 

In 1718 Frenchmen Jean Baptiste La Moyne and Sieur de Bienville chose this site for the future city of the "Isle d'Orleans." A French engineer named Adrien de Pauger designed the gridiron pattern of streets and alleyways and laid out what was to be. The mages and druids then came in to reshape the land to make this place possible. 

But once that was accomplished there was still a need to populate this place, and the French had a difficult if not near impossible task in trying to convince people to come here. Those who came were the most desperate, the poor, pardoned prisoners, those without hope. The dregs of France but with them they brought new hope. 

In other parts of America the high elves were displaced by the Europeans, not here, as manpower was needed to establish the city regardless of race. So the Choctaws, Chetimaches and Houmas tribes remained and worked alongside the French. They were then joined by wood elves from Texas, Mexico and Latin America that were fleeing from the Spanish. Escaped ogre slaves from the Caribbean also came and were welcomed. With the equality between the races intermarriage soon began and a new race was born calling themselves the Creole. And since this race built the city they became its rulers and leaders. 

When the Spanish attempted to move in they found that the Creole would not be ruled, so they compromised and mingled in, soon intermarrying as well. So now we have this half-elvan race comprised of the blood of French humans, Spanish humans, high elves, wood elves with just enough ogrish blood mixed in to add an inner strength and determination. And all five of those races used wizard magics!    They not only rule here, but the Creole have gone on to establish themselves as leaders of other Caribbean and Latin American nations. Our mutual friend Simon Bolivar was born to Creole parents. "


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 40, “Commander’s Palace”, Tuesday, March 14th, 1882:*

Kate comments, "Very different from what I was taught. I didn't think I needed further education as far as history went, but it seems many things have been rewritten. History should not be mutable. A fascinating city, though. I wish I could spend more than one night." He replies, "You may get your wish, but it's too soon to say at this point. If we need to stay over I'm sure that Guillieaut will be able to provide us lodgings and a change of clothes for tomorrow."

Ruby says, "So, let's go meet this guy, Guil-li-eaut is it? And why are we meeting with him anyway?" Gonzales says, "He contacted me yesterday and asked for this meeting. He was rather cryptic but said enough to indicate that this could be a serious matter. He has a lot of power, but he is alone. He has never left France before. He doesn't know this county and doesn't really know anyone in it and he needs some help. 

He was using a magical spell to contact me and all I could hear was his voice. That was yesterday, which is why I had left the note on my door not to be disturbed. I believe that you really need to be able to look into a person's eyes to be able to gauge their true feelings and intentions. Despite all of his power, one spell that he never mastered was the transportation spell so he couldn't come to me. So I agreed to come to him.   

He then finishes by saying, “And it gives me a chance to show this wonderful city to the three of you."  Ruby gives Mr. Gonzales a kiss on the cheek. "Well, thank you for taking me, well, us, on this grand adventure. And just let me know what I can do to help you." Ruby continues to hold on to Mr. Gonzales as they walk, as she looks around the city in awe.

Katherine smiled her thanks at her teacher while her mind busily worked. A powerful mage needing help. One Mr. Gonzales might be willing to help despite the fact the he suspected him of using mind-controlling spells. It would have to be a very serious matter to make Kate consider helping such a man.

As they walk he explains how New Orleans is sometimes called the "Crescent City" because it of the design shape to go around the bend of the Mississippi River as it flows by the city. This unusual shape means despite the attempt at a grid pattern there is no traditional "north, south, east, or west" mode of getting around, with curvatures of several major streets, so that two streets that may begin at one end of the city as parallel could actually end up perpendicular at the other end. 

They are surprised to see the spires of a large Roman/Greek Church Cathedral from the direction of the historic French Quarter. He says, "Yes, one of the city's many contradictions. While wizard magic was promoted many of the early French founders were also believers in clerical magic who where persecuted in their home county so fled to here. It is not unlike your friend Minerva, who will have far more freedom to practice her religion here than she would have in her native Spain. The Cathedral that you see was originally built in 1724 and rebuilt twice after a hurricane and a fire. The present church is in Jackson Square and was dedicated in 1794." 

They continue onward. Gonzales senses nervousness from the ladies and tells them "Relax my little birds, I was forewarning you about this mage simply as a point of caution. He is not an evil man, just a self-centered one. But he is seeking me out regarding a higher purpose than himself, so I do not believe that any of us have reason to fear him. I would not have brought any of you had I thought this trip fraught with danger. And if worst comes to worst we can always just leave, he won't be able to follow since he doesn't know the spell."

Gonzales leads his three "little birds" into the New Orleans Garden District, which runs from Magazine Street to St. Charles Avenue and from Jackson Avenue to Louisiana Avenue. The area is filled with mansions and foliage that give the district its name. "Are you ready?" he asks. "I'm always ready," Ruby smiles while fussing with her hair. 

Kate was quiet as they walked through the Garden District. It had a sort of otherworldly quality, with the Spanish Moss hanging down from the trees and the thick, moist air. "Yes, I'm ready," Kate answered when Mr. Gonzales asked. "Can you believe I'm actually hungry?" "Good, that's a welcomed change. We're here!" They are outside of a large two-story wooden building painted teal green with white trim and a three-story clock tower in the corner. http://www.commanderspalace.com/new_orleans/index.php 

They enter the building, which has multiple private dining rooms off from the main room. The host approaches the group and says something in French that Ruby and Sonoma don't understand. Gonzales explains who he is looking to see. The man responds. Manuel tells the ladies "He is here." 

They cross the room and are shown a table where a man in a white silk suit is seated. He has a thin white-and-gray van dyke beard and a full head of gray hair. He has a gold vest with a matching gold necktie on his white shirt. Gold cufflinks and a gold necklace accessorize his clothing. Four gold rings with fancy gems are on his fingers, two per hand. Ruby stays behind Mr. Gonzales and waits for him to speak. Katherine blinked. She hadn't thought anyone could wear so much gold at once. Yes, this one had a high opinion of himself. Kate straightened her shoulders and put on her society manners.

The Frenchman stands and bows towards the ladies. He says in English, with heavy French accent, "Hello, such lovely women Mister Gonzales. Ladies, I am Marc Andre Guillieaut. You may address me as Marc." Ruby steps forward and offers her hand. "Pleasure to meet you Mr. Guillieaut, my name is Ruby." 

Gonzales says, "Yes, these three women are my current apprentices. They had never visited this fine city so I thought they would enjoy the trip. I also value their counsel and opinions, so they may be of help in resolving your current predicament."  Guillieaut says, "Yes, but discussion of business can wait until after the meal. This is the finest restaurant in the city." 

Kate bowed her head slightly in greeting. "Bonsoir, monsieur. Je suis Mme Katherine Kale, il est un plaisir de vous rencontrer. J'espère que nous pourrons vous aider."   <<translation: Good evening, Sir. I'm Mrs. Katherine Kale, it's a pleasure to meet you. I hope we'll be able to assist you.>> Vous parle le Francais!" he states. Gonzales says, "Oui, but I am afraid that my other two apprentices do not. Best that we stick with English. 

A waiter is summoned and Guillieaut orders for the entire table. Kate tells the mage, "My mother is French. She and my father were married in Europe, then he brought her back here." The first course is served in short order, consisting of a salad made with artichoke leaves, prosciutto, oven-dried tomatoes, several cheese, olives with roasted eggplant vinaigrette dressing. For Kate it felt strange to be sitting in a fine restaurant, eating this kind of food again. The meal at her parents had been more than she was used to anymore as well, but it was home. Kate ate the salad and kept her eyes and ears open.

Guillieaut monopolizes the conversation, talking mostly of his native France, the beauties of Paris, and the wonderful wines that his family vineyards produce. That reminds him to call over the Wine Steward, and he notes that two of his family's wines are on the menu. He orders two bottles of each to be brought to the table.  The next course is served, consisting of blue crab with cornbread stuffing, caramelized pork belly, wilted cabbage, quince jam and bourbon-sugarcane glaze. Kate sipped the wine out of politeness, but kept her actual consumption light. She was still careful of how much she drank, despite feeling better. Alcohol had a way of making your brain fuzzy, and she had the feeling she would need her head clear.

The next course is served, consisting of a five bean cassoulet croquette, mizuna greens, sunny side up quail egg and duck sauce. "Oh, I can't wait to see what dessert is!" Ruby exclaims as another extravagant course is brought out. "And this wine is very good. I would miss eating like this every day too."

Ruby readily drinks some wine. "I've always wanted to see Paris. My grandmother traveled around the world and she would send me letters from all over. I'm sure it's as beautiful as you describe." "And you are right about this meal, it is delicious." Ruby pushes her hair off her face. "When did you come here to New Orleans?"  He replies, "A mere four weeks ago. I had never set foot outside of France until two months ago, and I miss my homeland." 

Kate comments, "It's a difficult thing, leaving a home you love." He responds, "A home I love? I despise it. For the last decade it has been a cesspool, a place of vile filth ruled over my selfish and corrupt politicians. When I was made a very lucrative offer to participate in a work of greatness I jumped a the chance and took it." Kate says, "In that case it is the France of the past you miss, not the France you left. What endeavor pulled you away?"

Ruby comments, "Yes, a work of greatness? I suppose that has to wait until after dinner for an explanation?"   He replies, "Yes that.  I resigned from participating in that task on the first day. It was not properly researched and I had been misinformed about my role. The proposed project was a fifty-mile long canal between the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans, to be constructed in the Latin America. 

They sought my participation to utilize my more powerful spells to cut down on the construction time. But the place was not one where magic could be fully utilized. The magical ley lines of the earth that we tap into not only were not there, but it was one of the rare places on the planet where a magical dead zone existed. I attempted a few spells, and what was produced was but one-hundredth of what it should have been. It was also a hot, miserable, bug infested place that was not suitable for man nor beast. So I came here instead. 

The dessert cart is brought out. Choices are a Chocolate Molten, which consisted of a white chocolate cafe au lait and chocolate covered espresso beans, a boysenberry tart with a French vanilla whipped cream topping, or a spiced apple cobbler with cheddar cheese topping. "Chocolate for me please," Ruby says with a big smile. Kate waved away the desserts. She had already eaten more than enough to fill her, and their companion didn't do much for her appetite. Thankfully Ruby was up to the task of keeping the man talking.  At least the talk about ley lines was interesting, she would have to remember to ask Mr. Gonzales about where more of these "dead zones" might be. 

Ruby comments, "Now, that sounds like an impossible mission you just described. A canal between the oceans that is. I hope you have found a more attainable pursuit to spend your waking hours."   He replies, "Unfortunately I have. Manuel, would you care to do the honors?" 

He hands Kate a small bag of powder and says, "She has been getting good at this one." He gestures to the lit candle in the center of the table. "Do you hide in corners and watch me?" Kate teased as she sprinkled the powder on the flame. "But thank you for the compliment." The spell didn't have any visual effect, but Kate always felt a strange shimmering at the back of her mind as the spell's effect moved out. She shivered a bit. "We're all set."

The French wizard reaches inside of his coat and takes out a newspaper. He hands it to Gonzales who glances at the cover and tells his apprentices "This is a copy of yesterday's Times Picayune, New Orleans main newspaper." Guilleaut says, "The story is on page six." 

Manuel turns to the page and reads: 

_Mystery at Sea   The British merchant ship, the S.S. Jesmond, made an unscheduled stop in its journey on its way to our city. It had departed from Messina, Sicily with a cargo of dried fruits on February 26th. 

When the ship reached an area 200 miles west of Madeira and 200 miles south of the Azores they noted that the ocean had become unusually muddy and that the vessel was passing through enormous shoals of dead fish. The ship's Captain David Robson then saw smoke on the horizon, which he presumed came from another ship. 

The next day the fish shoals were even thicker and the smoke on the horizon seemed to be coming from the mountains on an island directly to the west, where, according to the charts, there was no land for thousands of miles. Captain Robson anchored offshore, worried that this uncharted island was surrounded by reefs. Even though the charts indicated an area depth of several thousand fathoms, the anchor hit bottom at only seven fathoms. 

Robson went ashore with a landing party and found a large island with no vegetation, no trees, no sandy beaches, bare of all life. The shore they landed on was covered with volcanic debris. With no trees they could easily see a plateau beginning several miles away and smoking mountains beyond that. 

They headed toward the interior in direction of the mountains but found that progress was interrupted by a series of deep chasms. To get to the interior would have taken days. They returned to their landing point and examined a broken cliff, part of which seemed to have been split into a mass of loose gravel as if it had recently been subjected to great force. 

The sailors then found an arrowhead in the broken rock, and Captain Robson send for picks and shovels form the ship so that the crew could dig into the gravel. He and his crew soon uncovered crumbling remains of massive walls. They continued to dig near the walls for better part of two days, finding bronze swords, rings, mallets, carvings of head figures of birds and animals, and two vases or jars with fragments of bone, and one cranium. 

Then they found what appeared to be a mummy enclosed in a stone case, encrusted with volcanic deposit so as to be scarcely distinguished form the rock itself. The rock sarcophagus aboard the Jesmond as dark clouds began to roll in off of the horizon, and Robson resumed his course.  This reporter has examined the artifacts and they appear to be authentic. Robson's plans to donate the artifacts to the British Museum upon his return to England._

"Well, that story is quite exciting, a true adventure if I ever heard one. Where did the Island come from?" Ruby furrowed her brow. "But what does this have to do with you?" In answer to Ruby's question Gonzales turns to Kate and asks "Do you remember what I told you about the origin of all magical writings?" "If I remember correctly, the language used to write magic is Atlantean. Are you suggesting this island is Atlantis?"

Guillieaut replies, "Not just suggesting it, this is the island is Atlantis, or at least a part of the lost continent. French, Spanish and Portuguese scholars have been researching the location of Atlantis for several millennium and this location is consistent with what most have concluded.   He pauses and says, "And therein lies the problem. These artifacts cannot fall into the wrong hands, the result could be disastrous to all who utilize magic."

Kate says, "The Jesmond is a British ship, and they are giving what they've found to the British museum. So these things would fall into a country aligned with Clerical magic. Could they use these artifacts to damage the ley lines somehow?"

The French Wizard replies, "That is just one possibility. The greatest risk is the sarcophagus. Only an Atlantian Emperor would have been buried in such fashion, and they were the mightiest of wizards. But while they were all knowing in terms of wizard magics their knowledge of clerical magics was negligible, as they did not believe in gods. If a grand high priest were to use clerical magics successfully bring this Atlantian back from the dead then his knowledge could be used or misused in any number of ways. It could be disaster for us all who practice magic."

"Back from the dead?" Ruby tapped her lip in thought for a moment. "How is it, sir, that you and Mr. Gonzales are involved in this? I mean, have you just taken it upon yourselves to remedy this situation? Seems like a very large endeavor for just two men to fix... And there is the question of why the island has surfaced... and why now... and who else realizes it is the island of Atlantis, if that truly is what this is... and who would try to bring back this man from the dead..."

Guillieaut says "Ah, so you've grasped several aspects of this problem. You are indeed a wise young woman.” Ruby blushes and bats her eyelashes. "Thank you for the compliment, coming from a man such as yourself it is a high compliment indeed."   He continues, “To answer your questions in order, I knew nothing about this until I read yesterday's newspaper story. It was not safe for me to contact any of my associates in France and the only wizard I knew of in North America was Mr. Gonzales so I contacted him. 

As to how we will remedy this situation that is what we are meeting now to discuss.  Why the island surfaced, well, it sounds like a new volcano was the cause. That will probably lead to a war, as each sea power will claim the island as theirs.  As to who will realize that this is Atlantis, I imagine that hundreds in the city read the article and have reached the same conclusion. A contingent of New Orleans police now surrounds the British ship to keep the curious away.  And while bringing back the dead is both rare and dangerous I suspect that the leaders of many nations would deem this important enough to attempt."

Ruby says, "I suppose time is of the essence in regard to this. What do you propose?" Ruby looks to Katherine to try to gauge what she is thinking about another 'save the world' adventure.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 41, “Boys Night Out”, Tuesday, March 14th, 1882:*

The five men ride towards the town of Galeyville.   Continuing their previous conversation about Nanuet’s quest for vengeance, Chester asks Chopido "Did he succeed?"  Chopido replies, "I haven't asked him yet. Brought enough of my own problems, didn't want to remind him of his." Nanuet interjects “Who are you asking? You are talking about me right? Yeah, I succeeded, that is how I met most of the others, well Ruby, Kate, Storm, Alison and O'Dell anyway."  Chester interjects, "Er, Chopido, but I should have asked you first. Sorry, Nanuet. 

They enter the town of Galeyville, which is comprised of around 120 wooden buildings, around half of which appeared to have been abandoned. The main street was lined with over a dozen saloons filled with people, one of which had piano music coming from inside as well as what appeared to be a lot of activity. It had a sign that read “Silver Star Saloon” above the doorway. "Well, that looks like as good a place as any to get started, unless you want to get room first?" Nanuet says, pointing to the Silver Star Saloon.

Chester says, "This looks like a busy place. Let’s hope elves are welcome." The five enter the saloon. There are thirty patrons inside, twelve at the bar and the other eighteen at five different tables. Two tables are empty. A class mirror behind the bar is cracked and broken in four places. There are at least 200 bullet holes in the walls and ceiling. Most of the furniture shows evidence of having been damaged at some point. 

All but two of the patrons are human, another is an ogre and the last is a dwarf. Most are dressed as prospectors or laborers. There are two people standing behind the bar, one serving drinks and the other holding a shotgun. Luc looked around the saloon. This is one of the worst hell hole places he's been in a long time. " Looks like these boys have a bit of trouble once in a while." Luc says, the sarcasm hits the floor like tobacco spit as he lights a cigar.

Nanuet comments, "Yeah, I am sure they have. Lets be careful, don't need any unnecessary trouble tonight."  Nanuet scans the room carefully as his eyes adjust to the low light trying to see if he recognizes anyone other than his companions.  Nanuet says, "Chester maybe you should do the talking. I mean I have no problem doing it but I am not sure I they take well to my kind."  He replies, "Not a problem. Have anything against me just asking if anyone's seen Allison? What's she look like?" Nanuet gives him a full description of Allison, the best that he can remember. He says to also ask about Isaac O'Dell.

Chester walks up to the bar. "Evening, there. I'd like a round of beers for me and my friends." 
The bartender says, "That'll be two bits." He serves up five beers.   "Thanks. Here you go." Chester puts three-quarters on the bar. "And I'd like to know if you've seen a couple of people around recently."  The bartender replies, "I've seen lots of people. You have names for 'em?"

Chester says, "Names are Allison Caine and Isaac O'Dell. I heard they might be in town."   The entire saloon becomes immediately silent. A trio of humans at the far end of the room stand up, two raising revolvers towards Chester and the other pumping his Henry rifle. Luc spots the guns and shakes his head. " I should have kept riding," Luc says quietly. His hands drop to his gunbelt where he sticks his thumbs into the belt near his guns. 

Chester sighs. He's about had it with people pointing weapons at him. "I take it then, you've heard of them. What in Hades did they do?" "What we're doing to you," one shouts and points his weapon towards Chester and fires. The man beside him says "Goodbye friend of O'Dell," as he fires as well.  The first shot doesn't even come close. The second one goes through Chester's hat, missing his head by a fraction of an inch.
"If I die here someone is gonna regret it" Luc thinks to himself as he ducks to take cover, curses and draws his pistols and fires." "Whoever said we were friends of theirs?" Nanuet hollers. Nanuet unsheathes and throws a knife at the man who fired at Chester. Luc's shot strikes the one holding the Henry rifle in the chest and he collapses to the floor. Nanuet's knife misses, landing with a hard thud into the wall. Four men had been cowering behind a table more towards the middle of the room but one of them says, "The stinking Injuns are attacking white men!" He and his companions reach for their revolvers.

Luc turns and aims at the four new men" Ain't got nothin to do with you boys," Luc says," go back to yer drinks or get out. This isn't what we came here for."  Nanuet yells out, "Chopido and Caine, we need your help here!  They shot at us first!"  Nanuet unslings his rifle but does not fire. Chester flips a table over to use as cover. Then he draws his Remington and fires back. "Why are you shooting at us? Stop this before you get killed."

Caine charges up to the table with the four new men and then dives through the air. He vaults over the table and strikes two of the men in the side of the head dropping them. "We warned you!" Nanuet lets out a war cry and then fires at the man who most recently shot at Chester. Nanuet's shot hits the man in the head and kills him. The third man fires at Nanuet and misses. Caine moves his hands in towards his chest and then flings them outward, striking the other two men and knocking them backwards. 

The man behind the bar with the shotgun yells "ENOUGH" and fires one barrel up into the ceiling. He then swings the shotgun towards the room and says, "Who wants the second barrel?" At the sound of the shouting shotgun wielder Luc spins his guns on his fingers and holster's them. He stands calmly and waits for the situation to be fully defused. "Nobody does. We didn't come here to cause trouble" Nanuet says as he lowers his rifle. "We just came here looking to find someone’s relative is all. No reason for people to die. Chester, you were saying... ?"

The saloon quiets down. People who had moved behind either the bar or tables retake their seats. The third companion of the two dead men hastily exits. Two of the men that Caine had struck help up their fallen friends and escort them outside.  The bartender looks to Chester and Nanuet and says "Can I get you men a drink? You look like you could use one."  Nanuet exclaims, "Yeah, I'll take a whiskey actually. Better make it a double." Nanuet slings his rifle back on his shoulder, rights the table that Chester flipped over and walks over to the bar.

Luc walks to the bar and stands with his back to the bartender keeping an eye on the door and the rest of the room.  Nanuet comments, "Nice shot there Luc, glad you came along. Sorry to get you into this mess though." Luc takes the cigar out of his mouth and blows the smoke out. " When we get back," Luc says putting the cigar in his mouth again," I want a raise."  Nanuet says, "Have to talk to the boss lady about that one."  Chester says, "Nice shooting there, Luc." He turns to the bartender. "A whiskey for me too. "Who were those guys?"

After serving up whiskeys to the men the bartender says to Chester, "So I gather you're the one in this group who is related to O'Dell?"  Chester says, "Me? No, but he's a Caine." He points to Caine. "Why'd those guys start shooting at us?"  While that is going on the bouncer heads across the room, grabs each body by a foot, and unceremoniously drags them both into a door to a backroom. Chester raises an eyebrow at this, but doesn't say anything. I don't think Jake and Ruby would want to do that at the Lucky Lady.

The bartender says "You mentioned O'Dell. Not the best name to drop in here.” The last time he was here Black Isaac O'Dell killed eight people. Their friends remember that." Chester comments, "That's good advice. Thanks. Eight people, huh. How did that happen?" " Maybe he asked about Alison Caine too," Luc says. The sarcasm might as well have hit someone in the face. Chester gives a hard look at Luc.  "You know the nicest people," Luc says and takes a drag on his cigar.  Nanuet replies, "I wouldn't say I know him. He came in with me and a few others, like Miss West on the stage to Promise City. Last I heard of him he had skinned out and headed here with Al Caine."

Nanuet comments, "And I thought it would just help to jar people's memories about Alison Caine. She is the person we are really looking for. They originally came here together so I figured I would mention him as well.”   The bartender replies, "O'Dell had a woman gunslinger with him. Never caught her name though. They moved on some time last month. Couldn't tell you where."   Chester asks, "Anyone else who might know more?"

The bartender replies, “You could ask around town, but there could be some consequences like what you saw here already. Most folk don't stick around long though, the town's been dying since last summer when the silver ran out. Hard to believe but less than a year ago over 500 people lived here and we would get two or three stagecoaches a day. Now we're down to under 100 folks and a stage comes through just once a week now."

Chester says to the bartender, "Do you know where we can get some rooms for the night? A place that'll accept Indians?"   He replies, "No hotels left here, last one burned down in November. But there's lots of places you could sack out. Take your pick, half the buildings in town are unoccupied." "Well, that was easy. Thanks for the info and, um, sorry about the mess." He tosses another quarter on the bar. The bartender says "No need to apologize, we make more money these days selling off the possessions of dead customers than we do on drinks." 

Nanuet turns to Caine. "Well I guess it is up to you if you want to stick around and try and find out where she went to. What do you think?" Kwai Chang Caine says, "Sounds like another dead end. Thank you all for at least helping me check." Chester lights a cigarette. "You're welcome. What're going to do now?"

The five head outside and over to where they tied up their horses. A revolver gunshot then rings out. They see a man stagger out from an alleyway ten feet away. He is the companion of the two men that were killed inside. He collapses, a large bullet hole in his back. In his hands is a sawed off shotgun that hasn't been fired yet. 

Another man steps out from the same alleyway, his gun still smoking and pointing towards the ground. He looks at Nanuet and says "We're even now." Nanuet recognizes him as the former Cowboy Gang member who he and Jake Cook had questioned and released from the bandit's hideout nine weeks earlier.

Chester reaches for his gun, but realizes the man probably saved their skins. "Nanuet, do you know this guy?"  He replies, "Yeah, I know him. He was one of the guys that Jake and I found that night we went looking for the people who were shooting at us on the way to the silver mine. I healed him, gave him a second chance. Now it looks like it paid off." Chester tips his hat to the man, "Thanks pal."

Nanuet then says to the former Cowboy gang member: "Thanks. We're here looking for Alison Caine, any idea where she might have headed off to?”  He replies, "No, but I know who you mean. Only around five or six women left in the town these days so she stuck out, even though she dressed and acted more like a guy. She had that O'Dell fella cleared out three, maybe four weeks ago. Rode east I believe, which would be New Mexico." 

Nanuet asks, “Also, is there a safe place 'round here where we can rest for the night?"  He answers, "Yeah, I have a place down the street. Lots of beds there, it used to be a bunkhouse for one of the mines. I've got three roommates but they won't mind the company as long as you're all willing to take a shift on guard duty."

Nanuet replies, "Well I don't imagine that it would be the best idea to travel back to Promise City tonight. I can handle guard duty, don't need much downtime anyway."  Nanuet turns to the other four with him. "Well, what do you think? Spend the night at the place he mentioned and then head back to Promise City with first light?" Chester replies, "Yeah, let's stay here for the night. I can't see in the dark. You sure you want to handle guard duty by yourself? I can pull guard duty, too."

Nanuet answers, "Oh, I wasn't volunteering to do the whole night myself, just saying I was willing to do my share." The men head to the former bunkhouse that the outlaw directed them to. They introduce themselves and offer to take their turns at watch. Nanuet makes sure to get the layout of the place and note all the potential exits.

The four men at the bunkhouse are a little apprehensive at first, sharing their quarters with strangers. As such, guard duty is shared with one of each group. In what little conversation occurs during the night they discover that Galeyville is a dying community and that robberies and killings are commonplace. The law has all but abandoned the town, and the only time any of the County's Deputy Sheriffs ever come here is to arrest a specific individual for crimes committed elsewhere, not wanting to even hear of the goings on in Galeyville. 

The group are more than willing to move on at first light. Chopido and Caine announce that they are continuing east into New Mexico in search of Alison Caine. Nanuet, Chester and Luc ride back to Promise City without incident, arriving back in town at 7:30 AM.

Nanuet says, "Well gentlemen, that was an interesting trip. Chester, thanks for coming along, trustworthy as always. Luc, you did well. I'll put in a word with the boss for you. I am sure you didn't get much rest last night so maybe you can crash at the Lucky Lady for a while. I'll see you tonight."  Nanuet heads to the Druid's grove and calls for Maska. The two hadn't seen each other in a while and spent the morning in training and in play.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 42, “Girls Night Out”, Tuesday, March 14th, 1882:*

Katherine closed her eyes for a moment. "More than one war would be caused I think. With the knowledge they could gain in Britain, the Clerical countries might decide to reopen hostilities with those who still follow arcane magic. And if they don't, wizards seeking to keep the knowledge from them might." 

When Kate opened her eyes, they looked tired. "The sooner something is done, the better. And the quieter the better as well.  When you say disastrous, what exactly do you mean? Beside all out war, could they learn to just look at someone and detect if they use the arcane arts? Could they poison the lines somehow so we are harmed when we use our skills? Or is it all this and more?"

Guillieaut says, "That's the problem, we don't know! We only have one Atlantian volume, the secret third book that Homer wrote. Homer's other writings all burned with the Library of Alexandria. I'm letting my imagination run wild I know, but worst case scenarios are what we are dealing with here.  Another problem is that so many people in this city have ties to European nations. This information may have already been communicated. When I said that this could be disastrous in the wrong hands I was including both France and Spain in that assessment. The French government is now in anarchy, after the fall of Prime Minister Gambetta in a coup two months back. Spain's present government is not much better."

Gonzales asks when the ship is scheduled to set sail. The Frenchman replies, "At dawn this Saturday, March 18th." Gonzales says, "There is time then, I believe I have a solution. Were you able to locate the sign of good faith that I spoke of yesterday."  Guillieaut says, "Yes." He reaches into a pocket and removes a small pouch made of black velvet which he hands to Manual. Manuel in turn passes it over to Kate and says, "Hang on to this, you may want to use it later."

She asks, "What is this, Professeur aimé?"   He says, "Something I thought that you could use. It is called Dust of Forgetfulness. You sprinkle it onto a person and they have no memory of what transpired in the previous hour. It might help you to get those ten minutes you were looking for."

"Why, I.... Thank you. We will have to discuss your thoughts on that later. Thank you." Kate took a deep breath. "So we really can't trust anyone in Europe with this knowledge, and we certainly can't trust it in the United States. I hate the idea of destroying a possible source of new learning, but this it seems is too dangerous to be let out. Such a shame.  You had an idea, Professeur aimé?"

"I have several. Sonoma, we need you to talk to speak to your other teacher, Mother Jiminez. I suspect that the sudden appearance volcano may be related to the Atlantic Ocean earth spirit having moved to the southern hemisphere to help keep watch over South America.  As for the ship, we obviously have to make sure that those items never make it back to England. I wouldn't want to destroy any of them, just keep them hidden from those who would seek them out. 

Marc, if I were to get an experienced group of adventurers here within the next day or two would you be able to help give them assistance in extracting these artifacts from the vessel?" He replies, "Oui, who do you have in mind?"  Gonzales replies, "I'm thinking of a group known as Arcade's Gang. I've worked with them before. They recently returned to the United States and are in this region at the moment. They had had experience with assignments such as this. And right now they owe me a favor or two."

Ruby comments, "You know where they are? We've been hearing a lot of rumors about them since we've come to Promise City. I didn't think they would ever head back there. Are you in contact with them?" He replies, "Yes, I met with them yesterday. _(In the Arcade’s Gang Story Hour, Chapters 81 & 82, “The Man from Atlantis”) _ 

He then says, “That reminds me...." He fishes into his pocket and takes out a ring, which the women recognize as being the magical device that creates "Tex". He hands the ring over to the French Wizard and says, "If you have the time I would appreciate it if you could recharge this Polymorph Item device. The persona that is currently in it would be too dangerous to ever use again." Kate shook her head. "Not Tex. Poor Madeline has lost her escort. I'm sure you'll tell us later how he met his demise." 

Guillieaut asks, "Do you want me to imprint a new image?" Gonzales replies, "No thank you, I know how to do that myself. You can give the ring to an Arcade's Gang member named Morgana to return to me. She is another of my apprentices." Ruby turns and looks at Mr. Gonzales curiously. "How many apprentices do you have anyway?" "Well, it seems like you have a plan then and you won't be needing us?" Ruby almost breathed a sigh of relief thinking about the danger they would be avoiding, but held it until Mr. Gonzales confirmed her answer. He smiles at her and says, "We can talk about that later. I have a hunch that I might be needing help from all four of my current apprentices by the time we are finished."

Kate nodded at Mr. Gonzales with a half-smile, then looked down at her hands folded in her lap. In the last few quiet weeks, she had realized just how reckless she had been with her life. Helping the Cartwrights, going into the mountains to protect the earth spirit, running off to Tombstone to look for Morgan Earp.  She didn't regret any of it. She had helped people, made a difference, but she had not been responsible for anyone else then. Now there was Ginnie to think of. And her life was no longer burdensome; there were things to live for. It was a new life, and she wanted to see where it would lead. But her new studies were part of that life, perhaps these dangers and responsibilities came with that. She sighed softy and met Ruby's eyes. "I will do what I can, of course."

Ruby let her breath out but it wasn't a relief like she thought it would be. "Whatever you need, Mr. Gonzales, you know we'll help you."  "So...what now?"  Gonzales replies, "Now we thank Mr. Guillieaut for being a wonderful host and inviting us all to this fabulous meal. Marc, that you so very much. While there clearly was a greater purpose for this meeting you could not have found a finer place to hold it. Your family's wines were wonderful and you should take great pride in them. My apprentices and I will be going now, but I'm sure that our paths will cross again. 

You should be meeting my other associates either tomorrow or Thursday. While Morgana is an apprentice and would see this mission as being a greater good I am afraid that her partners have less of an altruistic perspective. I would suggest that you find each of them an appropriate magical item as further incentive to assist in this venture.  I will see what I can do in regards to both the Island and finding a safe location for us to store the artifacts. Good day kind sir." 

Kate tells Marc "Merci du dîner, monsieur. C'était un plaisir de vous rencontrer, ont une soirée plaisante." <<translation: Thank you for dinner, Sir. It was a pleasure to meet you, have a pleasant evening.>> Kate smiled and took her teacher's arm.  Sonoma states, “I would also like to thank you for your hospitality. I will do what I can to find what druid magics may be effected by this new occurrence and assist in whatever way my mentors deem appropriate.”   Ruby states, "And I thank you too, as it has been my pleasure to meet such an interesting and powerful man." She offers her hand again. "Maybe we'll meet again someday?"

The four leave the restaurant. Gonzales leads them in the direction of the French Quarter of the city. He says "And now Katherine and Ruby, you're going to learn one of the main differences between the perspective of the humans and the elves. As you've just heard following that excellent meal, a potential crisis exists, one that could lead to war between nations and possibly jeopardize all that use wizard magics. I'm sure that Guillieut is assuming that I will do what he would in my situation and make this my only priority, spending every waking moment for the next several days searching for solutions. 

But my little birds, the solution is already in place. I have already spoken to Arcade's Gang about this and they are on their way here, I put that in place yesterday. And the trip to Los Angeles will have to wait until tomorrow if we wish to return to Promise City tonight, as I can use only two transportation spells a day. So we've done what we can for right now.  I propose that we now head over to Bourbon Street and find some of the most exciting nightspots that New Orleans has to offer for some good music, lively dancing and just plain fun."
Kate says, "I believe Guillieut assumes many things. I'm sorry, Professeur aimé, I do not like that man. Arrogant is putting it mildly. I hope I was not rude.  As you say, there is nothing more to do tonight. I would enjoy some music, although I can't say I've ever been to a 'night spot.' I'm not certain those are places for me," she finished a bit primly.  He replies, "If you are uncomfortable with the place that Madge Duprey has recommended to me then we can go elsewhere, I also know a quieter place run by some old Creole friends of mine where you will also hear fine music. In fact, why don't we plan on visiting both places, the night is young."

"I'm not uncomfortable. Please, I'm sure whatever you have planned is fine. Ruby and Sonoma would enjoy lively dancing and 'plain fun.' Just promise me, Ruby, that you won't invite all the men to buy me drinks," she said with a little smile. "Don't worry Kate, I won't make that mistake twice." Ruby flipped her hair over her shoulder. "No, I'll ask all the men to buy ME drinks," she laughed. 

Gonzales replies, "Actually I would suggest that we all go light on the drinking. Of those four wine bottles I estimate the Guillieaut consumed around two himself but the four of us managed to empty the other two. We may want to stick to lemonade or good old fashioned southern iced tea for the remainder of the night."  Kate exclaims, "The three of you actually. I didn't have more than half a glass." "Oh, that's no fun. But dancing and excitement does sound fun and I think we can all use some... fun that is." Ruby smiles and looks genuinely happy to be having a fun night out. "Let's go!"  Ruby adjusts her dress strategically, fluffs her hair, then waits for Mr. Gonzales to show them the way.

It was hard not to smile. Ruby's excitement was infectious, and Katherine didn't want to dampen it. And there really was no reason to. There was nothing more to do tonight, and it would be a shame to have come all the way to this beautiful city and not enjoy it.  She looked at Mr. Gonzales and Sonoma. Neither of them would chide her for enjoying herself. She shook her head. She was the only one who still worried about what was proper for a widow. Tonight she would worry about what was proper for Katherine, and that just might mean allowing herself to have a little fun.  "Alright Ruby. But you might have to show me how," she said and smiled.

Gonzales says "When Louis XV transferred Louisiana to his cousin Charles III of Spain they renamed this boulevard Bourbon Street, not for the liquor but because Charles was from the Royal House of Bourbon, the Spanish royal family.  This was originally the Spanish Quarter of the city. Many buildings on this street still show the Spanish influence from the four-decades of their rule. Notice the wrought iron fences and balconies, as well as some of the older houses, which hint of Spanish architecture. It was during the Neopleonic wars and the revolution in Haiti that tens of thousands of French refugees flooded the city and took over this section, making it the French Quarter." 

They continue their walk and he points out several other buildings "This is still called the French Quarter, but after the Civil War most French and Creole moved on to the better parts of the city. During the last few years the famine on the Island of Sicily has brought in over five thousand Italian immigrants who have moved into this section, just as thousands of Irish did during the start of their famine in the generation before that. Kate, I believe that your husband's family was of Irish descent. 

Ruby kept quiet as they walked through the city. The buildings were impressive looking enough, but she didn't really care about any of the history, of the city or the houses or any of it. She was ready to dance and have a bit of fun, hopefully she could get Kate to join her. If Madge had recommended the place they were going, Ruby was sure to love it and she looked forward to arriving.

The hear the sounds of lively music coming from a building at the corner of Bourbon and Toulouse Streets. The sign on the building reads "Madame Antoinette's". Gonzales says "This is the place that Miss. Dupre worked at before. Let's head in." 

The building is 100 by 120 feet in size. It has a high ceiling, 30 feet up. Fancy chandeliers hang from the ceiling. Eighty tables of different sizes fill the room where close to 200 patrons are, a quarter of which are along the bar running the full eastern wall. A large stage, running the full 100-foot width and 20 feet deep is on the far end. A pair of grand pianos is on the stage, one at each end, and a twelve-man orchestra is set up on chairs just before the stage.  Three dozen beautiful French dancing girls wearing low cut black dresses, multiple petticoats, black fishnet stockings and black shoes are dancing together on stage to the lively and festive music.

Ruby stands silently taking in the sight as her smile grows larger and larger. Finally she takes Kate hand, “Let’s go get a table.” They squeeze through the crowd, keeping their eyes open, until they spot a small table near the stage. They make their way to it and sit. “This place is amazing,” Ruby says loudly. She watches the girls dance for a while before announcing, “I’m going to the bar to get a drink. Anyone want anything?” She gets their orders and heads to the bar. 

She crams her way up to the bar and orders two whiskeys and three sweet teas. She bobs her head to the music waiting for the drinks. She gets bumped into a few times so she keeps her eyes open but remains calm and relaxed. The drinks show up and she quickly drinks one of the whiskeys before returning to the table.  “So who wants to dance with me?” Ruby stands at the table with a cocked head and grins.

The dancing girls finish their routine and exit the stage. The orchestra continues and several couples head out to dance. Manuel is thrilled with the prospect of dancing and heads with Ruby out to the dance floor in front of the stage. The orchestra begins with several fast dances for the first fifteen minutes. A pair of pianists take their places at the grand pianos and the orchestra then switches over to the waltz and other slower more formal dances. Ruby discovers that despite his age Manuel is very spry and a good dancer.  Once the orchestra switched to the slower classical pieces Kate began to relax. She and Sonoma sit together and chat while the others dance.

Ruby enjoyed Manuel's company on the dance floor, she could just relax and enjoy herself with him, and she felt safe. After monopolizing him for a good long time Ruby pulled him off the dance floor. "I don't want to keep you to myself all night, maybe Sonoma or Kate would like to dance?" 
Kate says, "I should take my chance while they're still playing my music. Do you need to rest first, Professeur aimé?" "Nonsense my dear, right this way." He pulls Kate out onto the dance floor just as another waltz is beginning. The familiar steps came back easily, and Kate and her teacher sailed gracefully through the dance. As they stepped into the next dance Kate said, "I'm sorry if I haven't been much fun tonight. Sometimes my upbringing still gets the better of me, and I start to think I shouldn't be traveling and enjoying myself."

Ruby glanced around the crowded saloon. "I'm going to look for the owner and introduce myself. But save a few more dances for me please!" She gives him a wink and heads over to the bar. After squeezing in again, she gets the bartenders attention. "Is the owner of this impressive establishment around?" "Oui, Jacques DuMont is the man standing near the stage" he gestures to a man forty feet away in a silk three-piece blue suit with a white silk ascot that has a diamond pin in the middle of it. A beautiful well-dressed young lady is standing to either side of him.

"Thank you sir," Ruby nods and leaves a dollar on the bar. She approaches the well-dressed man with a warm smile.  "Mr. DuMont? My name is Ruby, Ruby West." She extends her hand to him. "I'm a friend of Ms. Duprey's." Dumont replies, "Bonjour jeune dame, vous connaissez mon cher ami Madge ? Comment est elle faisant, j'ai entendu qu'elle est sortie à l'ouest. Queest-ce que je peux faire pour aider une belle femme de yung telle que vous-même ? Est-vous un chanteur ou le danseur peut-être ?"

Ruby laughs and shakes her head. "I don't speak French, the language of love...." Ain't that the truth, she laughs to herself. "Do you speak English?" He shakes his head and says "Je ne parle pas anglais." "Hold on one moment," Ruby holds up her hand in a 'stay right here' motion. 

She approaches Kate and Mr. Gonzales on the dance floor. "Oh, I am sorry to interrupt you... when you are finished Kate, could you come with me? I want to speak to the owner but he only speaks French." "It's alright Ruby, I'll come now." Kate let go of Mr. Gonzales' hands and made a graceful if a bit grandiose curtsey. "I am sure you will save another dance for me as well, Monsieur. But there is another partner for you, yes?" she said looking over to Sonoma. She took Ruby's arm in hers. "Lead on, dear."

"Thank you Kate, you are a sweetheart." Ruby leads Kate back over to Mr. Dumont. "I tried to introduce myself and tell him I am a friend of Ms. Duprey, Madge that is. Can you tell him that?" "Of course Ruby." Kate turned and smiled to the owner and began to explain quickly in French that Miss West is a friend of Miss Duprey. He tells Kate that Madge's name was all he could tell that Ruby was saying before. He repeats what he had said to Ruby "You know my dear friend Madge? How is she doing, I heard that she went out west. What can I do to help a beautiful young woman such as yourself? Are you a singer or dancer perhaps?" He also asks the same of Kate.

Kate translates for Ruby and then tells the gentleman in French  “No, I'm not a singer or a dancer. I do play the piano, although nothing like the fine musicians you have here.” Ruby has Kate translate her saying, "Oh, Madge is very happy at her new Saloon, but it's nothing like this. This place is incredible!" Ruby continues on without stopping explaining about Madge and what she is up to. Both Kate and Mr. DuMont look at Ruby with exasperated looks, for she isn't leaving much time for translation.  Finally she finishes up, "And thank you for the compliment. Yes, I can sing and dance, I sing with Madge sometimes, she has been, um, tutoring me."

Katherine does the best she can trying to keep up with Ruby and not laugh. They chat for another ten minutes and then DuMont excuses himself. He heads up on stage to introduce the next act. The orchestra takes a break and head away from their instruments while the two pianists stay. He introduces his top singer, Jacqueline Lashane Tollier. She comes out in a low-cut red dress that Ruby is immediately envious of. She has a soft sultry voice that has a mesmerizing tone to it. They sit in awe and near silence for the next half hour while she sings her heart out, alternating lyrics between English, French and Italian. 

Afterwards Gonzales comments to the three woman "Of course, you realize that if I do teach you mental magical resistance techniques you won't have quite the same appreciation for magically enhanced performances like the one you just witnessed." Ruby glances at Gonzales with wide eyes. "Oh is that what that feels like? Madge started to teach me how to do that but I've been holding back on trying it. I guess in a big place like this you would need some help." 

She puts her hand on Mr. Gonzales. "Thank you so much for bringing me here, I love it and I'm having so much fun! I could live here, maybe someday..." She retreats into her thoughts for a moment then shakes her daydream off.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 43, “New Orleans Night Life”, Tuesday, March 14th, 1882:*

Kate comments, "I would imagine it's very much the same as learning about music. I rarely just listen to a pianist, I'm always thinking about what they are doing and how I can improve. But there is enjoyment in that too. We may not get the full enjoyment of the enhanced performance, but we would have the fun of understanding every nuance of what is happening." Ruby then says, "We'd better learn those spells, Mr. Gonzales, too many people use them and we're at a disadvantage."

Gonzales replies, "Oh no, not many use them at all. There are only six or seven places in the entire United States where the magical ley lines in the earth cross and magic is widely used, it's just that New Orleans and Cochise County happen to be two of them.   The woman you just heard is the reason that Madge moved on. As good as our friend Miss. Duprey is, Miss Tollier is five years younger and considerably more superior as a singer. Madge isn't one to play second fiddle so she decided to become a bigger fish in a smaller pond so to speak." 

While they are talking a single pianist, playing light early jazz-like tunes is providing the only music. A considerable change in the clientele takes place during this fifteen minutes, with about half of the patrons comprised of most of the better dressed half-elves and humans departing and then being replaced by younger mostly human couples in working class clothes. 

Gonzales explains, "According to Madge this establishment has three separate sets of the entertainment geared to three different crowds. The first show is the after dinner entertainment for the Creole leaders of the town. What will now follow is geared toward the Cajun crowds, who are of French-Canadian and had been forced from Canada over a hundred years ago. They've settled along the entire southern Louisiana coast. There aren't that many here in the city itself but they'll travel here from their own Parishes for the show that we are about to see." 

The next hour consists of Cajun music and dance, with accordion and fiddle being the primary instrument. A dozen dance hall girls dance on stage wearing traditional Cajun dance garb, consisting of cotton floor-length light blue skirts, white blouses and brightly colored carmagnolles (short decorated vests). Most of the dancing is provided by the patrons who fill the dance floor. Kate notices a similarity to some of this with Irish step dancing. Ruby and Sonoma are asked to dance by a pair of handsome young Cajun man and Gonzales encourages both of them to go give it a try.

Ruby gladly accepts and bounces onto the dance floor. She quickly picks up the moves and puts her own little hip swinging flair to it. At one point her gentleman friend puts his hands on her waist to spin her and Ruby immediately thinks of Jake and how she wishes he was there. She pushes the thought back and gets back into the moment, dancing and smiling and laughing. Sonoma follows the steps of the dance with a simple grace no where near as flamboyant as Ruby but with a simple grace all her own

Kate listened to this new kind of music with fascination. There was energy to it, and a story. The kind of lives these people lived was reflected in the way that both heartbreaking sadness and overwhelming joy came from the accordion and the fiddle. And most of all a determination to enjoy life no matter what else might happen.  She laughed watching Ruby and Sonoma learn the new dance, imagining Ruby trying to bring it to Promise City with her.

The music and dancing continue for another half-hour. When it ends Jacqueline Lashane Tollier again takes the stage. She sits in a chair and says first in French and then in English "I will now tell you a story, one that many of you may have heard before from your Canadian parents or grandparents." 

She then tells the story of the Wicked Fairy-wife, stating a few paragraphs in each language at a time. It is a tale of evil, hate, jealousy, compassion and revenge. The title character is a hideously ugly and wicked witch who forces a newly married prince to get rid of his young wife, Josette, and marry her. Josette is sentenced to be hanged; however, the hangman resists and instead blinds her and then releases her to stumble into a forest, assuming that she will perish. Fortunately, a friendly woodchopper and his wife take her in. She soon discovers that she is with child. Years later, Josette's son returns to the palace of the witch. Pretending the be a new servant, he first gains her trust and then plots his revenge on the wicked woman. He slays the witch and rescues his father who he then brings back and reunited with his mother. 

As with the song in the first set, the story is riveting the way she tells it and all of the patrons in the hall listen in near silence as the tale unfolds. When the tale ends the fiddle player then launches into a slow haunting melody and Miss. Tolier then begins to sing a haunting ballad based upon the story she just told. The ballad is entirely in French but Ruby and Sonoma both understand most of it, which they realize must be part of the magical enhancement. When she finishes she receives a standing ovation.

"I'm going to have to learn how to speak other languages, aren't I?" Ruby sighs. "That was wonderful." She turns to Gonzales. "You said there was another place around here you wanted to visit? This one seem good enough to me!"  He says, "You may want to stay Ruby but I'm not so sure about Kate. That concludes the Cajun block. You'll be seeing most of these couples clear out soon and sailors and roughnecks coming in. According to Madge the final entertainment block of the evening is rather bawdy and crude, geared to the wishes and desires of young men. From what Madge says it makes the entertainment at the Gay Lady look tame by comparison."

Ruby exclaims, "Oh, it's been a while since I've been around some really rowdy entertainment. Sailors and roughnecks, huh?" Ruby gets a little mischievous twinkle in her eye. "But then where will you go? I mean, I don't want to get left here in New Orleans," Ruby giggles. "Plus maybe the other spot is fun too?"  Sonoma says, “Then perhaps I think that I may want to leave now also. I've been pinched enough by promise city men I don't want to slap hands here also. Especially after having so much fun so far.”  

"At least with you and Ruby here, the men don't bother to pinch me," Kate laughed. "The music here has been wonderful, but I'd rather go before the rough crowd comes in. It might be a few months yet before I'm ready for that," she finished and grinned at Ruby. Gonzales says, "Well, I'll definitely be taking Kate and Sonoma to the other place in town. If you want to stay here Ruby I'll let you, but not dressed like that!" He reaches into his jacket pocket and removes a pair of eyeglasses. "Decide now Ruby, are you coming with us or staying here as Mr. Austin?"

"I'm not staying here as a man!" She gives Mr. Gonzales a look like 'what are you crazy?' "I've been around sailors and roughnecks before. I worked at places..." her voice trails off as she sees Mr. Gonzales face. "Fine, let's go."

They exit and head down Toulouse Street for two block, turning left onto Chartes. They approach Jackson Square on the right and get a good look at the magnificent cathedral. The then turns right onto Dumaine and continue on towards Decatur. Before reaching the main street he leads them down an alleyway to the their left. They approach the back door of building and he knocks. A window opens and Gonzales says something softly in a mix of French and Spanish. 

The door then opens and a they see a very large man in a dirty plaid shirt, torn trousers long unkempt hair and a long white beard. He gives Gonzales a hug. The women thought he was human at first given his height and size but now note pointed ears indicating a mix of races. 

Manuel tells the women, "The place I want to bring you is a private club. Maurice is a member and will get us in." Maurice excuses himself to go change.  The man who returns five minutes later bears little resemblance to the person they saw a few minutes earlier, as he is wearing a pressed suit and his hair and beard are washed and combed. 

They head north for two blocks back up Dumaine, cross Bourbon Street, and continue on two blocks to Burgundy Street. They approach a building without a sign on it and Maurice talks to the doorman.  The five are admitted. They head down into the basement of the building, surprising in and of itself as New Orleans buildings do not have basements. 

They reach the room, which is sixty by forty feet in length. A raised stage with a grand piano is in the center of the room with chairs on all sides of the room around it. A bar is in the northwest corner and a kitchen is in the southwest corner. There are currently six musicians playing on the stage, using a combination of instruments including some horns and woodwinds of types that none of the women have seen before.  Of the 58 other patrons in the room, 12 are human, 23 appear to be Creole, 11 are full elvan, 9 are ogrish and the other 3 are of a race that none of the women have seen before that they suspect are gnomes.

Gonzales explains that the club is a multi-cultural exchange of music from various lands. He says that the musicians all just come and improvise pieces, experimenting with different instruments and finding different musical combinations. 

Three of the musicians leave and are replaced by five others. A Creole pianist sets the stage for the next piece, beginning with an Old English Standard that Kate recognizes but can't place the name of. He plays through an entire chorus before the next instrument joins in, then others join. Most instruments work although some do not, at which point the musician is signaled to stop and retake their seat in the audience. 

Gonzales points out to the women the various instruments that he recognizes the origin of, namely: 

The didjibodhrán, an Irish frame drum with a stretched goatskin head that you blow into. http://www.oddmusic.com/gallery/om10000.html .  A Russian stringed instrument with a triangular body known as the Balalaika  http://www.oddmusic.com/gallery/om03000.html . 
A circular harp http://www.oddmusic.com/gallery/om07500.html . An East European flute known as a Kaval http://www.oddmusic.com/gallery/om20000.html . And a variety of African rattles http://www.silverbushmusic.com/yrattles.html#anchor26166 . 

Maurice goes over to bar and gets some glasses and a pitcher of a light honey and molasses ale. He then heads over to the kitchen and comes back with a platter filled with various fried meats and vegetables for the group to snack on. Kate nibbled absently on the food while listening to the new music. There were so many new things to hear, new sounds. Living in Arizona was a new experience and she loved it there, but she missed places like this. She wanted to keep seeing more of the world.  The odd ale Maurice brought over was strange, but delicious, and Kate didn't think about how much she drank. Her smile got wider as the night went on.

Ruby was not as thrilled at this place as she was with the idea of being surrounded by a bunch of sailors. But the look on Kate's face made it all worth it. She hadn't seen her friend this happy and relaxed in...well... ever. It was a good start.  So Ruby kept quiet and behaved herself. There would be plenty of time for rowdiness another night.

Gonzales gets the girls and gestures for them to follow him. They go back upstairs to a door on the second floor where a wood elvan man is standing in the doorway with a wide grin on his face. Gonzales and the man embrace and kiss one another on the cheek. They exchange a few words in Spanish and the man then gestures for them to all go inside. 

The enter a living room with nice furniture and take seats in the couch and loveseat. An elvan Indian woman enters the room and Gonzales embraces and kisses her. He then makes introductions, the woman being Rain Tchoupitoulas and the man being her husband Pasqual Alvaro. He introduces the women as "My little birds, my nightingale Sonoma, my golden eagle Ruby and my precious sandpiper Katherine." They talk briefly about somebody called Enrique who Rain says "Is now in the State Legislature in Baton Rouge, one of only three elves to do so." 

Gonzales and Pasqual head into a side room and talk semi-privately, the women just catching an occasional word of Spanish while Rain carries on with some small talk with the ladies, telling them what a great man Gonzales is. He soon returns and the four then depart. 

Maurice is waiting by the main door and joins them as they leave. They wander back towards Bourbon Street and Gonzales tells Maurice about his apprentice Morgana and Arcade's Gang. He asks Maurice to be watching out for them and to introduce Morgana to Rain and Pasqual after they arrive. The big man agrees to do so and then heads back to where he lives while the others continue west down Bourbon Street. 

Gonzales says, "Thank you for that, it was necessary. I also wanted to see my old friends, it had been one-third of a century since I was last able to." He then says, "You seemed to enjoy the Cajun music and dance. How would you like to finish off our evening with some more of that?"  Ruby exclaims, "That sounds like fun, but only if Kate agrees to dance too!" She glances over at Kate and smile with a questioning look. "Mr. Gonzales, who were those people?" Ruby asks as they continue to walk.

He states, "They are co-owners of the private music club in the basement. They are also old friends of mine from the years when I lived here. Back during the Mexican-American war their son Enrique was conscripted by the Mexican Army and being of mixed-race, was assigned to a squadron that was little more than cannon fodder. I managed to get him out of that situation and back home, probably saving his life, to which his parents are eternally grateful.  I wanted you all to meet them in case you ever find yourselves in this city and need some help. They understand what it means for me to call somebody one of my little birds, you can expect them to do anything for you just as they would for me."

"It must be so hard to have to leave your friends behind. I've only come to start to understand that lately." Ruby pauses before continuing. "And you've been all over! I didn't know you lived here. But I guess that is why you know so much about this place."   She tries to fix her hair but realizes it's hopeless after all the dancing she's been doing, so she just pulls it all down. "So, let's go dance the night away."

"Indeed" he says, leading them down Bourbon to a building with a large sign reading "Grande Salle D'Endroit". Gonzales tells the women "This is where the Cajon crowd goes after they leave Antoinette's. According to Madge the musicians and singers here aren't as good but the patrons don't really care at this time of the night, just wanting to have fun. Oh, one more thing, everybody who works here only speaks French so you two had better let Kate or I do the talking."

Ruby laughs. "Mr. Gonzales, be my guest. But don't be telling all the cute men that Kate here is unavailable, she'll be able to understand you..." A few giggles comes out of Ruby before she walks inside.  Kate says, "I can't dance unless someone asks me, Ruby, and with you and Sonoma here I think I'll be able to keep our teacher all to myself. But I promise, if someone asks, I will dance. Within reason, of course. If I've watched him step on someone’s toes....."  Ruby says, "Keep the smile on and someone will ask you Kate. But if you feel more comfortable I'm sure Mr. Gonzales will be willing to keep you to himself all night."

The place is in high gear - about as many people dancing as there were at Antoinette's but in half the floor space, making it appear more crowded. There are four fiddle players and one accordion player on stage that all look genuinely happy playing their music. It takes barely five seconds for the two men that Ruby and Sonoma had danced with earlier to spot them and make their way across the room to ask them to dance.  Ruby leans in to Mr. Gonzales and whispers in his ear, "You will dance with Kate, right?" before letting herself get pulled out to the dance floor. "Let's find a place to sit," Kate said, straining to be heard over the music as Ruby and Sonoma were spirited away. 

Kate comments, "I think I had a bit too much of that ale. You have a lot of friends here." He replies, "Actually no, I only have three friends in this city, and you've just met them. But there are different levels of friendship. Maurice, Pasqual and Rain, they're not just friends but people who will do anything you ask them to do. And I just did, I've asked them to help Arcade's Gang, which potentially puts them in more danger than I care to think about. But Kate, that's what friends do. And if any of those three asked me to risk everything for them I would, in fact I did, which....well....Kate, that's what people like you and me do."

Kate got up on her toes and kissed his cheek, then slipped her arm in his. "I never had to risk anything before I came here. I've learned a lot about sacrifice and risks this last year, and a lot about myself I never knew. It's hard, isn't it, to care so much about people, but I can't imagine another way. But you do sound worried, Grand-père." "You're right and I shouldn't be, at least tonight. Let's take a try at that dancing shall we?"  He pulls her out onto the dance floor and the time then passes far quicker than anybody realizes. It is 1:30 AM by the time Manuel and Kate decide they are exhausted. Ruby and Sonoma are reluctantly pulled away from their dance partners. 

The four make their way back to the crypt that they arrived in and Manuel casts the spell bringing them home, where due to the time difference it is now 1:00 AM. Kate heads back to her room where she finds Ginnie sleeping. Manuel goes downstairs with Ruby and finds handyman Grant Keebler cleaning up. Manuel asks Grant to walk Ruby back to the Lucky Lady before heading back upstairs. 

Ruby arrives at the Lucky Lady where Niles Hoover is cleaning up. He tells her "That Eastman guy was here a few times looking for you. He left you these," handing her a large box of Swiss Chocolates. He tells her "We had a good night. Clarisse cut her sets at the Comique short and spent most of the night singing here. My friend Harry has spent the last month taking piano lessons from Stanley Barker and was thrilled at the chance to play in public for the first time. He wasn't very good at it but the people here didn't seem to mind. Tony and Job both had good nights at their tables."

"That's great news," Ruby smiles as she grabs the chocolates. "You've been going a fantastic job of running this place Mr. Hoover, especially when the rest of us aren't around. I hope you've been enjoying yourself."  Ruby makes her way upstairs to her room. She sits on the bed and sighs while opening the box of chocolates. "Another of my weaknesses," she says out loud. "You know Miss Ruby West, you'd be much better off if you didn't have so many weaknesses." She pops a chocolate into her mouth. "But you'd have so much less fun..." She grins to herself before taking off her dress, putting on one of Jake's shirts and climbing into bed.

Kate went into her room and quietly shut the door even though she knew Ginnie would wake enough to realize who was coming in. After she changed into her nightgown she sat down in front of the mirror and carefully brushed her hair and braided it to keep it from tangling in the night. When she was finished she bent over Ginnie's cot, softly brushed the girl's hair back and kissed her forehead before slipping into her own bed and to sleep. "Night Ma'am Kate, hope you had a good time." Kate watches as Ginnie snuggles into the covers and goes back to sleep


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 44, “Ruby’s Little Visitors”, Wednesday, March 15th, 1882:*

Ruby woke in the middle of the night, her mouth dry. She sleepily wandered downstairs to get a drink. She entered the kitchen and poured herself some water. As she was standing there drinking she heard a clanging noise out back. Not thinking, she headed right out the back door in just her shirt. It was very dark and she didn’t immediately see anything. Then she startled as she heard another clanging. She looked to the spot where the noise came from and there were two little puppies. 

They were both fluffy little things. The bigger one, black, was digging through the trash. The smaller white one was curled up next to the bag. Ruby could tell they were both starving and young. She slowly approached them, and the black one started growling, although obviously too weak and small to really scare her. She kneeled on the ground and slowly reached out her hand. The black ball of fur slowly came towards her and sniffed at her hand. She sat still and let both of them sniff her until they were comfortable. Then she reached out and wrapped her arms around them both, carrying two little balls of fur back inside the kitchen. 

She placed them gently on the floor and got a bowl with some water. The black one nudged the small white to the water first. Ruby kept one eye on them while she went into the pantry and pulled out some scraps. She put them in a bowl next to the water. They both hungrily ate up all the food, plus a second helping Ruby put out. 

Ruby decided to let them stay. They were too small and cute to throw back out on the street. She started to head back to her room and they both followed nervously. “No, stay here,” Ruby said gently. She started walking again and the kept following her. Ruby sighed. She had always wanted a puppy after all. The white one was too small to climb the stairs so Ruby lifted her up while the black one scurried behind. 

Once inside her room Ruby laid some old newspapers of Jake’s out for them to lie on and she climbed back into bed. Then the crying started. And continued. And continued until Ruby got up, picked them up and put them on the bed. They curled up together, next to Ruby. She smiled at the puppies, petting them. At least she wasn't alone anymore. "Lucky and Mischief, that will be your names. Two things I'm good at." She continued to pet them until she fell back asleep.

Sonoma and Gonzales were up reasonably early and headed over to the home the Druid/Mage named Mother Jaminez. She listened to what they had to say and then cast some spells of her own. She said that the absence of the Atlantic Ocean Earth Sprit did indeed appear to be the cause of the new Volcano. The Druid in her was content to just let it occur but the Mage in her realized the danger of the modern man discovering the lost secrets of Atlantis. 

The three decide that they need to go to Los Angels to find their South American friends, as they would need the help of the North American Earth Spirit whose location was known to these men. Gonzales asked Jaminez to accompany him. She was afraid of that idea, which Sonoma knew to be due to the woman's phobia of being around people and new places. Sonoma told her "It will be fine. My Great Grandfather can be trusted and I will go with you. 

Jaminez reluctantly packs what she will need and they head back to Gonzales's room. He does not show the old woman his mansion, leaving instead from his room at the El Parador. They teleport away. He has left behind a note on his bed reading:  

_"Katherine, Sonoma and I have gone to Los Angeles to deal with this crisis. I do not know when we will return, but it may not be for several days. Please don't worry." _

Nanuet’s stomach starts to rumble so he heads to the El Parador for a change to get lunch.  "Good day everybody. Hello Dorita." Nanuet says with a smile. "I am starving and couldn't think of a better place to come in order to change that. Can I get lunch please?

Kate woke a few hours after the sun broke the horizon. The late night of dancing had helped her sleep deeply. Ginnie's cot was empty; hopefully she was downstairs with Dorita. Katherine dressed in a pretty green dress and went over to Mr. Gonzales' room to ask about the dust he had given her the night before. She went inside and found a note on the bed. 

She thought to herself Don't worry! If he hadn't wanted her to worry, he shouldn't have said it. Now she would worry for sure. There was nothing to be done. By the time she could get there on a train they would probably be on their way back. She might need to stay out at the ranch while Sonoma was gone, Flint would need the help.  Kate wandered downstairs to look for Ginnie and found Nanuet digging into a plate. "Good morning," she said, walking over and sitting down.

Nanuet states, "Good day Miss Kate. How are you and the little one doing? Late for you to be getting up isn't it?"  She replies, "Yes, it is a bit late, but we had a late night. Ginnie and I are both doing well. You haven't seen her down here have you?" 

Nanuet replies "I am sure she is around here some.... oh, there she is." Nanuet smiles warmly at the young girl.  Turning back to Kate, Nanuet says "Yes, me and the others had an interesting night ourselves. Let's just say I hope I don't have to go back to Galeyville anytime soon. And if you ever find yourself there don't mention the names Caine or O'Dell."

Ginnie comes out with two big plates piled high with food "Ma'am Kate Mrs. Dorita told me to give one of these to you and see that you ate it. If you’re not going to I'm not going to tell her. You tell her yourself. I've finished my reading for this morning and at some point I have some questions to ask Mr. Gonzalas about some umm... stuff that I'd like to try that I think he should see."  With that she tucks into her second breakfast of the morning with gusto watching and listening to all that is going on around her.

"I've been eating!" Kate said indignantly. "Just because I can't finish off a plate like this doesn't mean I'm not eating." She resisted the perverse desire to refuse to eat out of sheer stubbornness. 
"Mr. Gonzales has gone on a short trip, Ginnie. I'm afraid you'll have to wait a few days to speak to him."  "Why in the world did you go to Galeyville, Nanuet? I've heard it's an awful place. And I wouldn't mention O'Dell anywhere. I get the feeling he leaves trouble behind him wherever he goes."

In the morning Ruby awakens  to find her face getting licked by two little furballs. She smiled, even though it was early. They were too cute not to. She dragged herself out of bed and brought them downstairs to let them out. She fed them again and left them while they were eating. She went back upstairs, got dressed and came back down. She had some coffee and after that gave the puppies baths in the sink. By the light outside it had to be mid morning already. 

Ruby hears Eddie Palmer's voice in the main room. "Mr. Hoover is Jake Cook available?" Hoover replies. "No, he's away on business." "Oh, is Miss West available then?" "Sure, I'll get her," Hoover responds but Ruby is already in the room. "Morning, Mr. Palmer, can I help you?" "Uh, yes, Miss West, there is a letter for Mr. Cook. He said I could deliver his mail to you." Ruby reaches for the letter. "Sure, Mr. Palmer and if I ever get any mail, which is doubtful, you can leave it with him if I'm not available." "Sure thing Miss West, have a good day!" 

Ruby looks at the letter, return address is Chicago. Ruby recalls a conversation she had with Jake 5 weeks earlier..... 

Jake is sitting at a poker table mid morning when Ruby comes down and sees him writing a letter.  "You're up early, conscience bothering you and needed to write it down?" She quips and wipes some sleep from her eye. Jake laughs.  "That would be headlines news; we'd have to tell Chumbley.  No, I'm writing an acquaintance that can help me with a letter scam.  I haven't quite figured out exactly what the scam will be, but I want a hand writing sample.  Then we'll use it annoy Adair, or worse."  

He gives her a rather evil looking grin. "It's too early for me to figure out what the heck you are talking about."  She leans on his back and reads the note. 
"That's fine.  I don't have much more to say about it right now.  I'm still thinking it over."  He waits until she finishes reading.  "You go get some coffee and I'll mail this.  If Abby writes back, then we'll start something."  Ruby yawns and nods and shambles off to find some coffee while Jake mails the letter. 

_Abagail Bowen 
C/O Federal Boarding House 
24 Federal Street 
Chicago Illinois 

Greetings Abby, 

How have you been?  It has been way too long, but it's not likely I'll be in the city any time soon.  Little Jake is doing well all things considered.  To this day nobody throws a boarding house party like Big Abby.   

I have an Abby style business deal going, would you or one of the girls handle the long distance end for me?  Enclosed is a money order for $10 to get your interest.  Use it for a bottle of whiskey and get a PO box.  I'll fill in the details later.  Send me the PO box number as soon as you have it.  If you don't want to play, then buy two bottles and toast me!  Either way write back. 

Jake Cook _

Ruby then opens the letter that had just arrived. 

_Jake Cook 
c/o Postmaster 
Promise City, Arizona 

Hello there Little Jake! 

Never thought we'd hear from you again.  I will say it is a pleasure and would be happy to have you visit, we sure as heck would throw an 'Abby' party for you.  As long as somebody wasn't chasing you, if you know what I mean.   

Sure we'll play, but on one condition; you have to tell us the whole story later on.  Remember if the game is not kosher the fees are higher.  Mattie took care of the post office box for you.  She says to tell you she still remembers how to take care of other things for you if you decide to stop in.  You own post office box 1187.  Tell us what we need to know about the game.  Looking forward to your postal orders. 

Abby _

“Hum… Chicago sounds like fun, minus the Mattie part…I'll have to ask him about that,” thinks Ruby. She brings the letter back upstairs and leaves it on the desk for Jake. Then she heads over to the El Parador to eat and find Kate, not noticing the puppies following her.  Ruby wandered into the Cantina and over to the table with Kate, Nanuet and Ginnie. She hugged all of them and picked some food off Kate's plate before sitting. "Good morning. What are we talking about this fine day?"

"You remember my cousin Chopido and his friend Caine right? Alison Caine is his relation. They wanted to find her so myself, Chester, Luc and the two of them rode out there last night. As close to lawless as a place can get. Town is dying off though, not much left of it. It sounds like we all had eventful evenings last night." 

Nanuet repeats the story in detail to Ruby about the journey to Galeyville. He leaves out the part about the shooting in the presence of Ginnie. "So, where did you go? I heard you stayed out late last night?"  Ruby replies, "Well, I'm glad you are back safe and sound. I heard it's rough in Galeyville with lots of members of the Cowboy Gang hanging out there. We went dancing last night," Ruby says with a knowing smile, and she cradles her coffee. Dorita brings her a plate of food and she digs in, leaving Kate to say anymore.

Kate adds, "Mr. Gonzales took us to a couple places to hear some new music. We had a good time. I take it Alison has moved on.”  He replies, "Yes, she headed out of town several weeks ago apparently."  Kate asks, “What about your cousin and his friend?" "They headed east to keep looking for Alison. I wasn't prepared to move on with them, don't have reason to really. So first light we went our separate ways." 

Dorita shrieks and yells "Out, out, out!" as she notices the pair of scruffy looking puppies that have followed Ruby in.   "Those little rascals yours Miss Ruby?" Nanuet says with a quizzical look on his face.  Ruby nods, "Found them out behind the Lucky Lady early this morning. Aren't they cute? I told Jake I wanted a puppy, but I didn't want to wait for him to get around to it." Ruby says with her trademark smile on her face. "Plus they were starving poor things!"  

Nanuet says, "Well I was almost finished anyway, I'll take them outside for you and keep an eye on them."   Nanuet scoops up the playful puppies and carries them outside, laughing as one of them licks his face.  Kate asks, "Puppies Ruby?" "Why not?" Ruby shrugged. "I always wanted a puppy."  Kate replies, "No reason why not, I'm just a bit surprised. More surprised that you took in two than that you took one in at all. Two puppies are a handful." 

"There was two of them there, what can I say?" Ruby goes back to eating. "They can't be more trouble than anything else around here, especially my friends and all the trouble they get into." Ruby raises an eyebrow and tries not to laugh.

Dorita arrives at the table and wagging her finger at Ruby lets off a long string of Spanish intermixed with English that includes the words "No", "Dog" and "Piddle". She then says "You no bring animal in here again! Why you need dog? You have Jake follow you around." 

Kate nearly choked on the last forkful of food. She swallowed carefully before she let the laughter out. "How very true," she finally managed to get out. "But Jake gets in more trouble than those puppies could." Ruby looks up at Dorita. "I'm going to have to learn what you are saying Dorita. I didn't bring them in, they followed me! And as for Jake, he's not always around..." Ruby finally breaks down and laughs.

Poor Jake," Ruby shakes her head but is still smiling, "It's true. He's the most trouble I've ever been in but I wouldn't change it for anything.   Anyway, I'm sure Nanuet will help me train them into good loyal dogs to watch over all of us and the Lucky Lady."  "That's a good idea, Ruby. It's been quiet so far, but that doesn't mean Adair still won't try something. So what are you up to today? I won't have any lessons for a few days," Kate said, handing Ruby Mr. Gonzales' note.

She says, "Oh, I hope Mr. Gonzales will be ok..." Ruby shakes the thought out of her head.  "Um, no plans for today. I did want another pair of leather pants. Jake likes the pair I have." She gets a dreamy look in her eye for a moment then snaps out of it. "Maybe I should add to that list training puppies." Ruby scrunches her nose. "And avoiding Mr. Eastman. But Kate, you have to taste the chocolates he brought me..." 

"Alright, let me go outside with Nanuet for a while. I'll meet you back here and we can do whatever you'd like, ok?" She squeezes Kate's hand and starts walking out. "Ginnie, you're welcome to join us if you're not busy. Up to you..." Nanuet is sitting on the ground playing with Lucky and Mischief when Ruby walks out.  Ruby walks out and finds Nanuet. "Ok, how do we train puppies?"

He replies, "Well, they are a little young to start much formal training, but we can work on housebreaking and some simple things. Hope you have some patience and some free time!" Nanuet says chuckling. "These two will be a handful. We have to figure out where we are going to keep them for now. Maybe I can build them a pen of some sort if we can find a spot. Can't just leave them upstairs when the Lucky Lady is open for business and can't have them roaming around either."

She replies, "Why not? They've been living on the street, we can't cage them like birds now... Why does everyone always try to take away freedom? I mean, they don't have to stay here if they don't want to. But yes, whatever training they can do, let's start now. We don't want two wild and crazy puppies running around, now do we?" Ruby playfully scoops Lucky into her arms and starts walking to the druids grove while Mischief follows behind, nipping at her heels. 

Ruby puts her down when they get to the grove and they watch the puppies bound around. "So, what do you think? I'd like them to be able to keep guard at the Lucky Lady when they are older. Think you can train them to do that?"  He replies, "With a bit of time I believe I can. It is good that they are still pups, easier to train that way. Oww... although this one, Mischief I believe has been properly named." Nanuet winces and pulls his freshly nipped finger back from the playful pups maw. 

He says, "I didn't mean take away their freedom, I was actually thinking more freedom, just some boundaries. I mean right now they are a little too small to be hanging out in the Lucky Lady during business hours, especially at night when it can get crowded. I figured a pen outside would be better than a room inside locked away somewhere. Believe me, with the way my people have been treated I value freedom as much as anyone else."

Ruby laughed at Nanuet's antics with the puppies. It was a softer side of him than she was used to. "If you'd like to build a boundary for them you can. And just let me know what I can do to help train them." Ruby leans closer to Nanuet and speaks softly, "It would be better if they were trained somewhat before Jake gets back..."  He says, "Well I am an elf, and good with most animals at that, but a miracle worker I am not. I will work with them as much as I can. Hopefully we can keep the mess to a minimum. For now I would keep lots of newspapers around if I were you."

"Good and I really appreciate it. They didn't make any mess last night," Ruby shrugged. "Let's hope it stays that way." Ruby and Nanuet work with the puppies for a while.  "I'm going to get Kate now, she wanted to do some shopping I think. You can come along or stay with the puppies, up to you."   He says, "Geez, although shopping with two women sounds like oh so much fun, I think I'll stay here with them." he says pointing to the canines. "You and Kate can enjoy each others company without me to get between you." 

Silly elf," Ruby says shaking her head. "It's not so bad, shopping that is."  She stands up and stretches a bit. "I'll see you later then. And thanks, for everything." Ruby pats each puppy on the head and walks off.  She goes back to the Cantina to get Kate.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 45, “The Promise City Vigilance Committee”, Wednesday, March 15th, 1882:*

Ruby says, "Let's go to the leather shop first, ok?" Kate agrees and they make their way to Frye's. Kate and Ruby chatted about nothing in particular on the way over. They entered Frye's and Kate smiled. "Good afternoon, Mr. Frye. I don't suppose my order is ready yet? I realize it's a bit early, but as long as we're here..."

Ruby also nods to Mr. Frye as she passes him and Kate by. “Good afternoon, Mr. Frye. I want to thank you for the last pair of leather pants I bought here. Your idea of sitting in the bathtub worked great. And the jacket you made for me is perfect. I’d like to get a pair in black please.” Frye replies, “You’d have to get them a little big again.” “That’s ok, I will if I have to, but let me try these,” she grabs a pair of boys pants off the rack and heads to the back to change. She comes out with the pants on, fitting tight except for the waist. She hops up on the fitting block and holds up her shirt so a bit of skin is showing. “So, what do you think?” 

“I’ve been meaning to ask you a question actually. Why do you keep advertising in that rag that Parker Baxter calls a newspaper? No one reads it anymore anyway, since they never print the truth.”  He replies "Baxter's typesetter, Josiah Young, is married to my niece. I'd hate to see him out of work and he enjoys the print shop job. They've got a young son and a second child on the way. I've got him working here part time, but he would much rather work on the paper than helping out in a leather shop, so I'm doing what I can to keep Baxter in business."

Ruby replies, "What if he got a job working at the other newspaper? I know some people at the paper and I have it on good authority they are considering opening an office here, since they are so successful now."  He says, "I don't know, I've got a good relationship with Baxter so I'd hate to see him go out of business. Maybe that other paper might consider buying him out, that way he'd still save face. As long as I can keep Josiah and Angelica here in town I'll be happy. They're a couple of really good kids."

Ruby exclaims, "Baxter is a liar who makes things up to sell his paper. I'm sure your niece and nephew could do better than work with the likes of him. I would hate to see your business suffer because of that loser and the people he associates with." Ruby swings her hip a little before hopping off the block. "I'll take these and you can let me know if you'd like me to make a referral for you." She heads back to change, "Oh and is Kate's order ready?"

"I'll have it tomorrow," he replies. He then comments to Ruby "Baxter isn't as bad a guy as you think. You should try to get to know him."  She states, "Oh really? Deliberately printing lies about me makes him a wonderful person I'm sure. But thanks for the advice." Ruby thinks twice about buying the pants but she thinks, hell, they looked good and in the long run that benefits me more. She pays him for the pants and waits for Kate.

"Thank you, I appreciate it," Kate says to Mr. Frye, trying to smooth over Ruby's rough edges. "I'll stop by tomorrow."  She took Ruby's arm and led her out. "Ruby, I think you need to back down just a bit. He doesn't have reason to hate Baxter, he just disagrees with you. Don't make him think badly of you.  Now, do you think we could ask Jeff if he'll help me move a couple bed frames out to the ranch? Ginnie and I may need to stay there a few nights until Sonoma gets back. I'll rent a wagon, I'll just need him to help move them on and off and into the house."

"I was only suggesting to the man that he disassociate himself from liars like Baxter before he is looked badly upon for being associated with them. Do you know what I mean?" Ruby confused herself with what she just said, so she shakes her head and then laughs. "Anyway, I got new pants.  Sure we can ask Jeff, I bet he'd like to go for a ride. And Chester's probably around somewhere, he can go with you or stay at the Lucky Lady." 

They casually walk back to the Lucky Lady. They find Jeff, who readily agrees to help Kate. He brings down some bed frames with the help of Nanuet while Kate gets a wagon. Ruby declines the ride out, preferring to stay and help Niles and maybe take a nap. She waves off Kate, Nanuet, Chester and Jeff before heading back inside.  It was mealtime and the saloon was busy. Word of Maria's good cooking was spreading and more and more people were coming for the food. Ruby helps Maria for about two seconds in the kitchen before getting shooed out, so she stays out front alternating between chatting with the customers, helping Hoover and playing with the puppies who follow her all around.

Kate walked quickly over to Drover's Livery and went inside, looking to see if anyone was there. She waited a moment, then stepped into the corral, where she saw a man partially hidden behind a horse. "Excuse me, I need to rent a wagon." He introduces himself as Austin Blake, a name she recognizes as the husband of Vera Blake, owner of both the livery and Drover's Hotel. He asks what type of vehicle she wants, explaining how she has a number of different models. He takes her into the barn and she see two nice touring carriages, one being the carriage that Conrad had rented. He also has four wagons of various styles and weights.

Kate looked at the carriage she and Conrad had gone out in for a moment, then shook her head clears and turned back to Mr. Blake. "I need to move some bedframes, so something large enough to hold them. And the horses to pull it as well." She looked over the wagons and chose one that seemed large enough. "How much will that be? And just out of curiosity, how much is it to rent that rig over there?" she added, indicating the one Conrad had rented.

He answers, "That one is $ 2.00 for a day, the others are $ 1.00. That includes the use of the horse." "That's very reasonable, thank you," Kate said. She dug into her handbag for a dollar and then drove the wagon back to the Lucky Lady. Jeff and Nanuet loaded up the frames, and Kate stayed in the driver's seat as they left Promise City for the ranch.

Once they arrive at the ranch, Kate has the men set up the bedframes in the one complete bedroom. With a little cajoling she gets them to help with the chores, which are done quickly with all the extra hands. Nanuet was more than happy to help Kate move the furniture and do some of the chores around the ranch. He felt guilty about not spending more time there, but still realized how much he was enjoying life around the town lately. 

Kate then drove them back into town and returned the wagon. Once they got back to town Nanuet decided a bath would be a good idea. He headed to the bathhouse to get cleaned up and then back to the Lucky Lady to see if anything needed to be done in preparation for the evening.
Kate returned to the El Parador, unsure what to do with herself.  Chester comes into the Lucky Lady at dinnertime. He laughs when he sees the two puppies nipping at Ruby's heels. "Hi Mr. Hoover. Hi Ruby. It looks like you've found two more lost souls to rescue.

"Hi Chet! Yes, two adorable lost souls I might add," Ruby replies as she leans over and pets the pups. "They fit right in here. Well, Nanuet is off with Kate, tending to their ranch. I don't know what time they'll be back. Who knows where Luc is." Ruby shrugs. "And Jake is gone, so I guess if you could it would be a good idea to hang around tonight." Ruby looks up at Chester. "So did you get everything moved in? He replies, "Yep, everything is in. I didn't have that much to begin with.  She replies, “And how is your room?"  He answers, “It's really nicely furnished, Ruby. Thank you." 

He asks, “You need me to work tonight? I don't see Nanuet or that Luc fellow around." Luc was out back working. He wasn't sure what would happen next. He had killed another man. Hopefully the town was too corrupt to care to report it to the authorities. Luc hoped most of all that no one had seen in which direction they had headed out. This place was beginning to be a bit too much trouble for someone who wanted to keep a low profile. Luc just hoped that was the last of the shoot out escapades.

Minerva has spent the previous day settling in at the Comstock House and getting to know her new landlords, Russell and Beatrice Lee. Beatrice is bright spirited and is thrilled to have another woman in the house. The men who board here seem a bit uncomfortable with having to share the house with a woman boarder and a preacher at that. However so far they have been helpful moving Minerva’s furniture and are attempting to mind their manners. 

Minerva rises early this day and stuffs shoes, a hairbrush, a basket of yarn, a comb and other miscellaneous objects into a bag. She makes a soft clicking sound, signaling Luna to follow her outside. Minerva empties the bag and places the contents randomly around the yard. Today she is continuing to train Luna to fetch an object. Using a mirror, Minerva shines light onto a stone. Luna pounces on the stone, picks it up in her talons and returns it to Minerva. Minerva rewards her with a small piece of raw meat, which Beatrice was kind enough to provide. 

They continue their training through the morning with Minerva making sounds of encouragement and shining light on a variety of objects. Luna is doing a great job fetching and soon Minerva has accumulated a rather sizable pile of rocks, sticks and various items, which Luna has retrieved. Later in the day Minerva and Luna head over to the Lucky Lady in search of refreshments.

Kate stood uncertainly in the Cantina for a few moments, then went into the kitchen, sparing a smile for Conrad Booth as she saw him sitting at one of the far tables. "Dorita?" she asked as she entered. "I wonder if you would do me a favor? Ginnie and I will be moving out to the ranch soon, when the house is done, and I... Well, we'll have to eat. We'll get at least one meal here every day, but we'll have to eat at home now and then too. But I've never learned to cook. Tea is about as much as I can do.  I know you're busy, and dinner is starting soon, but do you think you could find some time in the next few days to give me a few lessons?"

She yells, "You think Dorita have nothing better to do than teach you to cook!" She smiles and says "Only joking with you. I'm happy to teach you to cook." "Thank you, Dorita!" Kate impulsively hugged the other woman. "I'd offer to help you now, but I wouldn't want to do that to your customers, and I don't think you need me in here starting fires. I'm sure I'd manage it somehow. I'll see you tomorrow after the lunch rush is over, how's that?"

Dorita stepped back when Kate let go. "After lunch fine," she said, turning to fill a dinner plate, which she then thrust into Kate's hands. "Funny, you want learn cook, learn to eat first!"  Kate answers, "I eat, Dorita." "Not enough," Dorita said, giving Kate's side a poke. "Still too skinny. Go eat," she finished, shooing her out of the kitchen. Kate found herself suddenly outside the kitchen as the door swung shut. 

She sighed and took the warm plate over to where Mr. Booth was sitting. "How are you today, Conrad? May I sit?"  "Please" he says, as he stands and pulls out a chair for her. He comments, "You have an interesting expression on your face today, a mix of contentment and worry." "Am I so easy to read?" she asked, sitting. "I'll have to work on that or I'll never win at poker, and I'd hate to embarrass my teacher. I'm content because life has slowed down enough for me to keep up. 

Things are well at the ranch and the Lucky Lady, Ginnie is happy, and I had the chance to hear some wonderful music last night. And I'm worried because a friend has gone off to take care of a possibly dangerous problem, and there is no way for me to know if everything is alright. When someone leaves you a note that says don't worry, the first thing you do is worry." Kate took a few bites of food from the plate. "So, what's new in town? I haven't been paying much attention lately."

He replies, "Well, the biggest thing new is the bare-knuckled boxing over at the Palace on Saturday nights. We had a bad day last week at the Long Branch because of that as I'm sure that you did as well. The only other major thing new is that Greek/Roman priestess who hit town recently. She's really gotten the town all excited about the church. It will be interesting to see what happens when she interacts Rebecca King, those two will either love or hate each other."

Kate replies, "Yes, we did have a bad night, but it was just as well. What with the trouble down at the jail none of us were really up to doing our best.  I've met the new Priestess, she's a lovely woman. Promise City seems to be attracting more than its fair share of beautiful women lately. Makes it easy to get lost in the crowd," Kate laughed. "But who is Rebecca King? I don't believe I know her."

He replies, "Mrs. King is the wife of Anse King. They own the Bar-W Ranch around fifteen to twenty miles west of town. She's been the main proponent of the new church, in fact she's the one who bought the land for it. I'm sure you know her type, thinks that having money entitles her to decide what is morally right or wrong for others.  She was the one who sent letters of protest to both the regional church office and the main United States church office in New York City, objecting to the personal habits of the previous itinerant preacher Anson Haggler. You met him at my gambling table, something that Mrs. King strongly disapproves of. 

But she didn't just ask for him to be removed she got specific as to her demands for his replacement. She wanted a young male priest of Italian descent whose family had been in the priesthood for centuries. She also demanded that this priest be married and have children to raise in town. I have a hunch that Minerva is not going to fit her expectation. Should be amusing to watch though, Mrs. King is a prominent member of the Promise City Vigilance Committee and will be coming to town tomorrow for a meeting of that group."

"Oh, she would hate me," Kate laughed. "I don't go to church, I work in a saloon, I have gamblers and singers for friends, occasionally spend my Sunday nights gambling with the priest, and go for unchaperoned buggy rides.  I do know her type. I came up against them on more than one occasion, especially after I married Tom. She could cause me problems, though. I had been thinking of taking up school teaching, but we'd need a school first. And I'm sure the esteemed Mrs. King would have her nose in that. And find me a most unsuitable teacher."

He says, "Oh, you can count on that. She's actually been opposed to having a school, as they live too far outside of town for her grandson Troy to regularly attend. She has a private tutor for Troy, spends half of his time out at their ranch and the other half here in town tutoring Doctor Eaton's children. Doc Eaton is another one who disapproves of saloons, and he's the head of the Vigilance Committee."

Kate answers, "This Vigilance Committee sounds more like the Morality Police.  There's not much she could do about a private school, but I imagine most parents would feel the same way about me." Katherine paused for a moment, then laughed softly. "I never thought I'd be on the wrong side of respectability. When did that happen?  Perhaps I should give the idea up. It was really to give me a reason to be in town daily after I move. But we could use the money for the ranch until it's fully running and paying for itself.... I don't know. It was probably a foolish idea anyway, I'm already busy."

Booth replies, Hogwash, Katherine, there are two dozen children in the area of Promise City and only four of them have parent's who can afford to hire the tutor. I would suggest that you talk to the other families before you discount the idea."  Kate was quiet for a minute. "It would put a bee in Mrs. King's bonnet, wouldn't it? And I admit I rather like that idea. I think I might spend tomorrow making a little tour of the families with children, if you'll tell me who they are, that is."

He says, “Well let's see, excluding Eaton's kids and the King's grandson, the Promise City Bank Manager Paul Steven has two children, the newspaper typesetter Josiah Young has one, Kris Wagner of the Wells Fargo office has a pair of sons, his driver Chuck Nevers has two kids, the Wong family that run the laundry have a boy, the Silver Dollar Saloon owner Haywood Smith has two boys from his wife's first marriage, Juan Tolucca who works for Cassidy Lumber and frequently eats here has four children, the butcher Baines has three kids, the baker Don Hudson has a son, and there's the little Huesca boy who lives her. Plus Ginnie of course. There may be a few more, that's all I can think of right now."

She laughs, "That's ten families, to speak with, although if I get to the Wells Fargo office early enough I should be able to catch Mr. Nevers and Mr. Wagner together. And I have a cooking lesson after lunch...."  

Conrad's eyebrow lifted as she said that. Kate laughed and said, "I never had to do it, but I can boil water at least. I can't sew much either. Ginnie is teaching me that. Anyway, it's likely to take me at least two days to get to everyone, but it sounds like they're all in town, so at least I won't have to go driving all over the county."  Kate folded her napkin and laid it on the table. "I should get over to the Lucky Lady, they'll need me there tonight. Thank you for your help. You must think I give up so easily," she said, shaking her head. "It's not really my way, but I'm still a bit...uncertain of myself here. I don't really fit, but maybe teaching and a little tussle with Mrs. King will help me find my feet."

Conrad tells Kate "If you'd like, I have to get up early tomorrow, so could join you for breakfast."  She says, "I'd be pleased to have the company. I hope you'll forgive me for being nosy, but why do you have to get up early?"  He says, "I have a scheduled meeting with Judge Isby."  She asks, "You don't have to tell me about it of course, but is everything alright?"

He replies, "Oh yes, I'm helping out some friends of mine. You've heard of Arcade's Gang? Well in January they were falsely accused of murder. I now have the evidence to present to the Judge to prove their innocence." "Ah yes, I've heard of them," Kate said, glancing away. "Dorita said they stayed here. I'm glad you can clear up the misunderstanding, it will make her happy, I'm sure."  She looked back up. "I hope you're not grouchy when you get up early."

He answers, "Under normal circumstances I would be but if I get to see your smiling face I'll make an exception. What it really means is that I'll have to call it an early night at the gambling table tonight, that's the real sacrifice."   She smiles and says, "Of course, but it will be a novel experience to get to bed before midnight. Really, if you have enough to get the most expensive buggy from Drover's I think you can afford a couple hours off."

He states, "I suppose you're right. You know, I might as well take the whole night off, maybe sit back and hear you play piano. I'll have to head over to the Long Branch and let Kate Higgins know that I won't be around tonight."

Minerva is deep in thought as she walks to the Lucky Lady. She changes her mind and decides to visit Mr. Lacey's store instead. "Buenos Tardes, Senor Lacey.” 

"Good afternoon to you too Miss Florencia. Are you settling in at the Comstock House?” “Si, Senor, Luna and I are quite comfortable and Bea has been very accommodating. .She is a very good cook too! Isn’t she Luna?” Hearing her name, Luna makes a loud hooting sound. “I think Luna agrees” Mr. Lacey chuckles. “We took in quite a bit of money at the sermon on Sunday. You are quite a persuasive orator Miss Florencia.” 

“Gracias Senor, It is a gift of the goddess and if she wants this church built she will continue to speak through me… which brings me to the reason for my visit this afternoon. "I am always delighted to preach and spread the word of the gods Senor, but I do not need a church in which to do this. If you and the kind folks of Promise City wish this church to be built you will need someone who can manage the project. I am willing to assist in whatever way you feel I am able but I have no experience in church building since I am new to town, I don’t know who must be persuaded to provide the talent, labor or money for such an endeavor.” 

Lacey says, "Well, in my time in town I've seen all three floors of the Lucky Lady Saloon go up, one each year. Mr. Jeff Mills was the construction foreman each time and did an excellent job. You won't find a better manager than him. And I'm not saying that as a friend. I personally can't stand the guy." Minerva frowns. "Can he be trusted? What is it about him that you disapprove of?" 

Lacey says, "Oh, just some left over animosity from each of us serving on different side in the American Civil War. Shouldn't effect you at all. As for his trustworthiness, you can ask the owners of the Lucky Lady about that." She asks, "What can you tell me of the local philanthropists of Promise City? The building of this church is going to take more gold than a collection plate can hold and we're going to need to depend on their generosity. 

Lacey replies, "The land for the church was purchased by Rebecca King, whose husband owns a large ranch west of town. She's been the driving force behind the Church and it's largest contributor." "Another ranch family, the Morands, regularly attends services too and are fairly generous. The other wealthy men in town, Elton Hubbard, Hamilton Fisk and the Condon brothers don't usually attend services. That's about it, but if you can manage to convince these miners that the gods are on their side you can probably expect a windfall if any of them do strike it rich." 

Minerva looks puzzled then says almost to herself "You know it's odd, I met a man named Tex in the Lucky Lady Saloon my first night in town. He very generously offered books and supplies to the church but I haven't seen him around since. I'll have to ask around and see if anyone knows of him" "Don't know him," Lacey replies. He then adds "The previous owners of the Lucky Lady were originally from Texas, so he might have been a friend of theirs. 

She shrugs it off and looks up at Senor Lacy, "We're also going to need local talent." Perhaps you could set up a committee after we find a manager." He replies, "The Promise City Vigilance Committee is meeting tomorrow, they're the ones you'd want to talk to." Minerva says. "“I shall attend this meeting and see what I can do to get things started, Senor Lacey, but I believe that I am better able to serve the gods by ministering to the spiritual needs of their people…which brings me to the second reason for my visit. If I am to stay in Promise City I will need to be able to continue to pay my rent." I have sufficient resources for the time being but my funds won’t last forever." 

She gives him a crooked smile. "I find it more practical to use the talents that the gods have bestowed upon me than to pray for them to toss gold from the heavens. I have been forming a plan that I am hoping you can help me to execute. I have considerable skill with the weaving loom. The Tapestry that was hung at the service on Sunday is one of my designs. Would you be willing to display some of my work in your store and perhaps direct me to other merchants in town who might be willing to do the same?" 

He tells her "I would be honored to have your work here on consignment. You may also want to talk to the Kelley family, they run the tailor and clothing shop in town and know the most about fiber and cloths." She replies, "That is muy excelente. Muchas Gracias Senor. I will bring some tapestries by soon. Adios, and may the goddess smile upon all you do." She turns to leave and Luna flies out the door behind her. "Now for that refreshment at the Lucky Lady" she says to Luna.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 46, “Tucson”, Tuesday, March 14th, 8:30 AM * 

Jake arrives at the Wells Fargo office and purchases a ticket for a round trip to Tombstone and back. He boards the stage. The only other passengers on this trip is a prospector named Henry Robinson who had worked for the Breakheart Mine. He had received a letter from his family saying that his father had passed away so he was making the trip back to his family home in Toledo, Ohio. Marshall Earp then arrives on his horse, apparently planning to accompany the stagecoach to Tombstone. 

The journey is uneventful, arriving at 1:30 PM. That gives Jake some time in town before the 4:00 PM train to Tucson which he spends on some odd errands, making sure to stay clear on any Earps. The 4:00 PM train has around a dozen passengers including Robinson. The journey is uneventful Jake gets off the train at 5:15 PM. 

He heads directly to the Water Hole Saloon. The head guard, Richard, is behind the bar when Jake enters. He looks up and says “He’s waiting for you in the back room Mr. Jacob.” Jake heads out back and Red is indeed waiting for him. “Glad you’ve come me boy” he exclaims as he pulls out a bottle of Kentucky Bourbon. 

"I'm always glad to be seeing you and your best friend there," Jake replies clicking a glass to the bottle, "but what Hades could possibly make you so desperate to send me a note like that one?" 

Red replies, “Sorry Jacob, there’s no crisis, I was just worried about you and wanted an update. I finished up in Benson a few days ago and just got back, so I sent you the note. I wanted to see how things have been going with you and Adair before deciding upon my next destination. I figure I’ll stay here a week or so, and then either head back to Promise City to help you out or head over to Bisbee to gamble for another month.” 

Jake gives him the overall update of what has happened since they were last together, including the trouble with Earp. "No confrontation with Adair in a while." Jake says but then gives him a nasty grin. "I figured it was time for me to cause some trouble for him though. Little things first. I thought I'd start with planting some suspicions in his mind about Kitty's loyalty. Of course not directly from Silver Jake Cook, he'd get them from Kitty herself." 

Red raises his eyebrows in question and Jake continues. "I'll get a sample of Kitty's writing, locate some inside knowledge that she knows and have him find a letter from her offering to sell that knowledge to someone. Perhaps even Fisk." Jake shrugs, "What do you think?" Red replies, "I think you live a dangerous life there Mr. Cooke." 

"You did call me at a bad time though, Ruby's having some trouble with an old friend. A guy by the name of George Eastman. I expect you've heard of him. Anyway, it brings up some uncomfortable past for her and I really should be there instead of drinking bourbon in Tucson." A flash of concern crosses his face. "I'll need to get back as soon as I can." 

Red says, “Well, the train to Tombstone with the passenger car doesn’t leave tomorrow until 2:15 PM, so you’d miss the afternoon Stage to Promise City by a few hours. But if you want I could probably get you on the morning train instead. It’s a freight train and doesn’t take passengers but they have a mail car. One of my bank manager friends could probably get you on as an extra guard given your prior experience as a both bank guard and as a deputy for Wyatt Earp.” 

Jake replies, "Guard duty and me don't seem to get along very well, but I really want to be back. If you can arrange transport on the early train I'd be most grateful." He looks at his old friend for a while before he continues again. "As much as I'd like you have you in Promise City I just don't see that it makes sense. No point in you risking more than you need to over potential problems with Adair. You already decided that was best for you not to linger there. I think I need to figure this one out for myself." 

Red replies, "If that's how you want it, but keep 'Mr. Allister' with you in that case. And if you do need me have somebody get a message to my 'other self' in Bisbee. The town isn't so big that they won't be able to find me." They spend the rest of the evening drinking and talking.

Wednesday, March 15th, 1882: 

Jake gets up early, still a little fuzzy from last nights drinking with Red O'Brien and blearily washes up. While pulling out a change of clothing from his bag a book tumbles to the floor. "Where'd you come from?" He grabs a cover of the book and a playing card slides out face down. He groans and reaches down again and retrieves the queen of hearts. "I may actually have to read this book of fairy tales some day. I hope you weren't marking a page." Jake says to the playing card. He tucks the card back into the book, pats the cover lightly a couple of time and puts it back in the bag with a smile. 

He goes out without waking Red to see Mr. Beck. Jake admires the work, and chats a bit with him before he pays Mr. Beck for the special order. Afterwards Jake heads back to have some breakfast with Red before catching the 10:45 AM train to Tombstone. 

Red explains how he still doesn't want his other identity to be seen with Mr. Jacob, so will have Richard accompany Jake over to the train. They say their good-byes. Red reiterates "Send a telegram to Bisbee if you need me, just make sure that you get somebody neutral to send it in case word gets back to Adair." 

Jake and Richard head over to the train depot. A bank manager named Milton Brown, who Jake hadn't met as himself is waiting and Richard makes the introductions. Brown then brings Jake to the Mail car and introduces him to the mail clerk Walter Spaulding, adding Mr. Cook worked as a Deputy for Wyatt Earp. Spaulding says, "Happy to have you on board, I'll rest easier knowing that you're with me." 

The train pulls out of Tucson at 10:45 AM. Spaulding passes the time sorting mail from one big bag into five smaller bags labeled as "Benson", "Bisbee", "Promise City", "Tombstone" and "New Mexico". He stops and looks at one in his hand and comments "Look's like I got one for you here, Mr. Jacob Cook, Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon. Here, it'll give you something to read on the trip." He hands the letter to Jake.

Jake accepts the letter from Spaulding. He unhurriedly tears it open with his finger and unfolds the single sheet of paper. He leans against the wall of the mail car unperturbed by the rocking and shaking. The only change in his expression as he reads it is a brief and slight rise of his eyebrows. He only reads it once, returning the letter to it's envelope in the same unhurried fashion and slips it into his shirt pocket. 

Jake returns to looking out the mail car windows, not gazing or enjoying the scenery but looking. "Gods, I hate guard duty," He mutters under his breath. Spaulding apparently has very good hearing, replying "Well, I for one am thankful for the company. This gets pretty boring. I usually only get to talk to somebody on the freight trains set to haul gold back from Tombstone, when they sent one to two dozen soldiers along." 

The train reaches Tombstone promptly at noon. Jake makes his way over to the Mexican west side of town where he finds a nice Earp-free Cantina to have lunch at. He then carefully heads over to where the Wells Fargo Stage is waiting and hands his return ticket to Chuck Nevers. Before climbing in he notes several large trunks tied to the top and back of the stage. 

Inside are four other passengers, a dwarven prospector who introduces himself in a thick Scottish accent as Callum Ian McGonigle. The other three include a man in his late forties whose face looks like it was chiseled out of granite with the widest shoulders Jake has ever seen. The iron jaw man introduces himself in an Alabama accent as Markus Jackson. He then gestures to the younger couple and introduces them as his son Billy Bob Jackson and Billy Bob's wife Lurleen. They stagecoach is its usual boring ride, arriving at the Promise City Wells Fargo Office at 5:45 P.M.

After the long stage ride Jake decides to visit the outhouse before heading on into the Lucky Lady. As he exits he encounters Jeff Mills. "Hey! Welcome back Jake." Jeff says warmly. 
"Good to be back. Anything going on I need to know about?" "Naw, all is well. Well enough anyway." Jeff replies and starts to head on his way. 

"Hold up a second Jeff." Jake guides him to the side of the building out of sight. "I've been meaning to ask you about something, and it's quiet enough out here. Some time back you made a comment about the army not liking you. That and I've noticed a reluctance on your part to come out to mine. You've been a good and loyal employee, more like a friend we can trust. Care to tell me what that is all about? I'll keep it between us if you like."

Jeff replies, "Let's just say that the local military leaders weren't too fond of my service in the Confederacy. That's why I can't get work for the railroads or mines, companies dealing directly with the U.S. Government have been instructed that hiring me would jeopardize their contracts." 

That comment comes as a surprise to Jake for a number of reasons. First are all the laws that President Johnson and Congress put into effect affect after the war to try to heal the country. Second, is that Jeff Mills is only in his late twenties, so would have been too young to have served in the Civil War. And third, Jeff speaks with an accent that indicates he's from the Lake Erie region of western New York State, so he never would have pegged him for a Confederate sympathizer. Even though he gave an answer, Jeff appears to be very uncomfortable with Jake's question.

"Huh," Jake scratches his chin while looking at Jeff. "I'm surprised a bit by that, if I am remembering things correctly you were pretty open minded about non humans coming into the saloon. Seems like there is more to this story than you are telling me." Jake pats him on the shoulder. 

"Look Jeff, a man makes his reputation with me by what I see and how he deals with me. I have no qualms about you. I can't be dancing about figuring what you can and can't do if I don't know what's going on with you." He shakes his head. "Someday tell me the whole story if you're up to it, but in the mean time just be plain with me if there is something you rather not do. Don't be making excuses just tell me outright and we'll be fine. I just wish there was a way to get your expertise in the construction out at the mine, perhaps even quietly. I won't ask you to do anything you don't feel right about."

Jeff replies, "Just thinking of you sir. You need to be able to sell your silver to the Government and they won't buy from you if they think I'm involved. But if you want I can take a ride up by your mine this weekend and maybe make you some sketches of what you need to do to get it up and running.  And as for the war, it was about the rights of the individual states and territories to make their own decisions. It was not about slavery. The government did to the south no different than the Earps did to you and Mr. Martin last weekend, just another bully using their power to oppress the weaker one."

Jake keeps his poker face but is suddenly suspicious and surreptitiously looks at Jeff a bit more closely for any evidence of non-human ancestors. "There was one more thing though," Jake raises an eyebrow in false concern but then breaks into a smile, "are you fond of that old pistol of yours or would you be interested in a new one on me? I'd rather the man who helps protect my assets has a good weapon. Consider it a little bonus."

He replies, "Sir, this weapon was a gift from my commanding officer. I'd prefer to keep it, plus you might find yourself in trouble if you go buying firearms for me. But if you want to buy the Lucky Lady weapons and make them available to all the bouncers then I'd be inclined to use them when on duty."

"Jeff, I hope I didn't insult you. I know that a man's firearm can be a very personal choice." Jake unconsciously bumps his Colt with his arm. "I'll stock up the Lucky Lady with a few weapons that can be used if you want." Jake offers his hand to Jeff for a handshake. "No worries Mr. Mills. I'm still convinced I made a good choice asking you to stay with us here at the Lucky Lady. I'd appreciate that sketch if you can do it. We'll keep it quiet. Just think about what I could do for you in return." 

After Jeff replies, Jake let's him back on his way. Silver Jake Cook then walks around to the front door of the Lucky Lady and surveys the interior of the saloon. "Home." He laughs. "Sounds strange coming from my lips."

"Jake?" Ruby knew it was Jake's voice but he couldn't be back so soon. She stands, turns slowly and sees Jake standing in the doorway. She skips over to him, hair bouncing, puppies in tow, before stopping abruptly right in front of him. "What are you doing... or should I say... how did you get back so soon? Is everything ok?" Ruby has a slightly worried look on her face.

He replies, "Everything's fine. Let me go put my stuff away and get changed, then we can talk." Chester gives the two a moment alone, before he crosses the floor. "Hi Jake, how've you been?"Ruby watches Jake greet Chester then walk upstairs.  "Have you eaten Chester? Why don't you eat before it starts getting busy?" Ruby goes into the kitchen and puts down some food for the puppies then heads back out to the bar to wait for Jake.

"Sounds good to me." Chester pokes his head in the kitchen. "Hi Maria. It smells good in here. What's cooking?" Maria says, "Venison stew. Would you like some, Chet?"  "Yes, I would. Thank you. Wonder if it'll be a busy night." Chester grabs a spoon and sits down to eat the stew.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 47, “The Guys Who Couldn’t Shoot Straight”, Wednesday, March 15th, 6:00 P.M.*

The dinner crowd is in full swing at the Lucky Lady. The conversations are then interrupted by the distant sound of gunfire. "Oh boy..." Ruby heads to the door and looks around outside. Three more shots ring out, and at least one sounds to be from a different weapon than the other shots. They appear to be coming from the northwestern end of town.

Jake had just started to get changed when he heard the gunfire. He starts towards the window, but stops suddenly and instead grabs his long barrel Colt before running down the stairs. On the way down he belts it on cross draw opposite his other Colt. "Home." He mutters to himself again just before getting to the bottom floor. He sees Ruby at the doorway and hurries over. Ruby walks outside the Lucky Lady and looks towards the northwestern part of town.

Two more shots ring out, Jake recognizing the second as the distinctive sound of a Colt Peacemaker. The other is from a revolver of a different model. Jake estimates the shots as being fired two or three blocks away. "That's a lot of shooting. Should we go back inside or go get ourselves into some more trouble?" Ruby gives Jake a half smile. "Not like we need the help..."

"I should mind my own business." Jake says to no one in particular. "Chester, you coming? And where in Hades is that Luc guy?" Jake draws the long barrel and cocks it. Chester says, "Let me get my Spencer from the cabinet. Sounds like we'll need some firepower. Think the place will be OK without us?" Chester loads his rifle as he follows Jake to the gunfire.

"Hey, wait for me!" Ruby makes her way back inside before the boys can leave without her. "Jeff..." is all she has to say for him to pass her one of the rifles from behind the bar. "Thanks," she says as she hurries back outside to catch Jake and Chester. Jake buttons his duster with his left hand while moving. "Ruby, do we know where Nanuet is? Gun shots probably mean we'll need healing." She replies, "He was around, maybe in the kitchen with Maria. I'm not sure though." Ruby has to hurry to keep up with Jake's long pace.

 "Let's try not to need healing, ok?" He looks back over his shoulder. "Oh, and try and stay behind me. I haven't even kissed you yet." Ruby smiles. "Yes, baby." She follows behind him closely and lets Chester get in front of her too. Chet says, "Oh good. I thought he was talking to me." The darkness hides the smile on his face. "Don't forget. Cover is your friend. Is it worth getting the Marshall?" He replies, "Chester, if gunfire doesn't call the Marshall I don't know what will."   Nanuet says, "Don't know yet, let's go find out."  Jake stays near the side of buildings and is looking all around and trying to listen for footsteps.

Nanuet comes from the pantry where he was storing some dry goods. "I thought things had been too quiet around here. Let me grab my gun quick before we go." Nanuet heads to get his stuff. He mutters a prayer to his ancestors as he gathers his rifle and knives. "OK, I'm ready, let's see what that is all about."

Across town and a few minutes earlier Katherine tells Conrad, "Well, I just need to go upstairs and change. Will you be coming back here?"  He replies, "For you I would be happy to." Their conversation is then interrupted by the distant sound of gunfire. In a short period of time a total of six shots are fired. Kate's hand went instinctively to her skirt where Tom's pistol was hidden. "Where was that from?" she asked, moving toward the door.
Kate waited a moment, but no one answered, so she looked back at Conrad, then dashed out the front door and looked around. There were others in the street, moving toward the north. Kate hitched up her skirts and began to run, thinking only that she didn't know where Ginnie or any of the others were, and her friends seemed to attract bullets.

Nanuet comes from the pantry where he was storing some dry goods. "I thought things had been too quiet around here. Let me grab my gun quick before we go." Nanuet heads to get his stuff. He mutters a prayer to his ancestors as he gathers his rifle and knives.   "OK, I'm ready, let's see what that is all about."

As Minerva is coming up the steps of the Lucky Lady she hears gunshots and Sees Ruby Rushing out of the building.  “Ruby, What's going on here? If you need healing I'll come along. Do you have an extra weapon somewhere? This derringer isn't going to be much help.”  Nanuet asks, "Miss Minerva, can you fire a rifle? I am not much for using guns anyway." Nanuet holds his rifle out to the preacher woman. Minerva rushes along behind Ruby and the man she assumes to be Jake. As he hands it to Minerva he says, "You DO know how to use this, right?"  Minerva grabs the rifle from Nanuet and says, “I think I can handle this. Thanks.”

Ruby says, "I hope we don't need any healing, but you're more than welcome to come along if you'd like. I took the rifle from the Lucky Lady so here, stay with me and take my gun." Ruby doesn't even stop while lifting her skirts up on one side and pulling out her gun. 

Luc heard the gunshots. He shook his head and stood by the door of the Lady Luck. " Ain't getting in the middle of it," Luc said lighting a thin cigar," don't get paid enough to run towards the gunshots." But what Luc was thinking was he needed to keep a low profile. Don't crap where you eat was his motto. Shooting a fella in another town miles away was fine, but shooting someone 200 hundred feet from where you slept was another.

A crowd is moving to the northwest end of town. The group heads that way, two blocks down Main and then north onto Federal. Just as they are turning the corner another volley of four shots rings out, two from each revolver. The crowd seems to be stopping at the intersection of Sierra and Federal, pointing further north to the Cochise Boarding House. "Do we know anyone staying at the Boarding House?" Ruby gets closer to the crowd, "What's going on?" He says, "I don't know, come on."

The group reaches the crowd, recognizes a few faces including Wells Fargo Driver Chuck Nevers. Minerva is following Nanuet through the crowd. With a motion she sends Luna to safety in a nearby rooftop.  Nanuet comments, "Jake, I hate to say it, but you are the best talker here. Maybe you can find out what is going on? I can say a prayer over you that would at least make someone think twice about taking a shot at you. Oh yeah, and welcome back Mr. Jake." He replies, "OK, maybe that'll work. Let's get closer first." Jake keeps moving. "Oh, and someone ask Nevers if he knows what's going on."

Ruby starts following Jake when she sees Chuck, so she stops, but keeps an eye on where he is going. "Mr. Nevers, do you know what's going on?" Minerva also spots the stage coach driver in the crowd and calls over “Senor Nevers, Do you know what is going on?”  

Jake puts buildings between him and the Cochise to cross the street and then crosses between two homes on the south side of the boarding house. Nanuet follows Jake and loosens one of his knives in its sheath." Two more shots fire, both from the Peacemaker. Jake sees the result of both shots, one passing through a street side window on the second floor of the boarding house, the second blowing a hole in the wall four feet from the window. 

A man who Jake recognizes as a Lucky Lady patron, one of Tony's Regulars (and Ruby would know is named Mike Moore) says, "Damn, they brought the battle upstairs. This thing is going the distance." He looks to Ruby and says, "Someone said Lemuel Bauer walked into the dining room during dinner and just started shooting."  Ruby asks, "Any idea who that guy is or why he started shooting? I don't recognize the name."  Nanuet says, "I don't know who he is either but if I can get within 100 feet or so of him I have a prayer that might be able to temporarily paralyze him."  He moves on.  Minerva notices that Ruby has gotten to Chuck Nevers before her so she continues to follow Nanuet.  

Nevers tells Ruby, "He owns the Union Market over on Fremont Street." Nevers gestures to a woman and says "That Elvira Hooten, she owns The Cochise, maybe she can tell you more." Meanwhile, a chair flies out of the window of a room in the southwest corner of the boarding house's second floor. That is followed by two shots from the gun that isn't the Colt. Ruby cringes as the chair comes flying out the window, followed by the gunshots. She makes her was to the woman Nevers pointed out. "Ms. Hooten, Ruby West, we've never met. Do you need some help with this, uh, situation? What's going on?"

Jake moves to the side of the Cochise and then goes quickly to the door ducking windows on the way. He looks around and listens a brief moment before looking in the door.  Chester slings his rifle onto his back. He yells out, "Everyone go home. It isn't safe out here. Trust me, Doc Eaton's elixirs taste horrible." 

About halfway down the block Kate heard footsteps running behind her. She took a peek behind her and saw Conrad running to catch up. It didn't take long before he was next to her and slowing down to keep her pace. They followed the crowd over to the Cochise Boarding House, and Kate saw Ruby's bright hair in the crowd. She pushed her way over. "What's going on?"

"I was serving dinner. Hooten came in with a gun in his hand and started shooting at poor Tony. Everyone scrambled out of the room. Somebody handed Tony a gun to defend himself with." Ruby sighed. "Something to do with a woman perhaps? Who knows." Ruby pulled her hair back. "Alright, send someone to fetch the Marshal if you haven't already. My friends are already trying to help." 

Nanuet hustles up behind Jake. He turns and tells Minerva to stay back.  "Mr. Jake before you do anything crazy like go inside that building let me do this first."  Nanuet holds the necklace in his hand and chants for a moment before placing his hand on Jake and casts a spell.  He says, "That should help protect you some." Jake looks for a spot in the boarding house that would give him cover from anyone coming down the stairs and then heads for it. Minerva is up against the building, aiming her rifle toward the door. A look of surprise crosses her face when Nanuet cast his protection spell on Jake. 

Jake looks for a spot in the boarding house that would give him cover from anyone coming down the stairs and then heads for it.  Jake hears movement upstairs. Another shot rings out from the unknown revolver. He then hears running followed by another peacemaker shot, then more running.  Nanuet follows behind Jake into the building.

Ruby starts making her way over to the Boarding House and sees Kate. "Just another friendly neighborhood shooting. Come on, I think Jake went in there already, and you know I'm not letting him go in alone." Ruby gets to the House and takes a couple steps in the door to look around. "And I'm not letting you go in alone. You know, someday this kind of thing is going to get us in a lot of trouble," Kate said as she pulled the pistol out of her skirt. "I'd better not have to rip up another petticoat." She followed Ruby into the house.

Jake sees Tony Lucky running away from somebody. Tony charges into a room at the northwestern end of the hall, slamming the door behind him. The man fires his Peacemaker but the chamber is empty. He stops to reload the weapon. "Hold on Mr. Bauer." Jake steps out of his hiding spot, keeping his gun behind his back. "Don't get yourself in any more trouble, please put the gun down. You don't want Tony to get away because you go to jail."

Nanuet spots the man chasing Tony and keeps an eye on him as he finds cover. He then begins the chant necessary to cast another spell. When the chant is finished he stands up and points at the stranger. "Halt!" he commands. Jake notices the man isn't moving, standing like a statue.  Nanuet exclaims, "Wow, I haven't tried that one before. Jake, move quick and disarm him. It won't last too long!" Ignoring Nanuet's warning Minerva had entered the building in time to see him execute his hold spell.

Ruby sees the scene with Jake and Nanuet, and it looks under control.   Jake springs to the man and wrests the gun from his hand. "Someone make sure the Tony isn't going to come out shooting!" "Sure, where is he?" Ruby walks towards the end of the hallway that Jake just nodded to. "Uh, Tony? We stopped the maniac shooter. You can come out now." 

Tony Lucky opens the door a crack and looks outside, "It's safe now?" he asks. Ruby sees that the Tony in question is their Tony, from the Lucky Lady.  "Yes, it's safe, get out here. What did you do to cause this man to come in and shoot up the place trying to get you?" Ruby crosses her arms and waits for him to come out. Kate relaxed then looked back out the door to see Conrad standing uncertainly outside. She gave him a reassuring smile and turned back to listen to Tony's answer.

Jake puts Bauer's unloaded pistol in his belt and checks him for other weapons quickly. Then he stands behind Bauer with his gun on him. "Can someone tie this guy? He probably isn't going to be rational when he comes out of this." Then in a louder voice, "Tony Lucky, I don't know what you did to make this guy angry but lose the pistol before something happens." Tony comes out of the room and hands the pistol over to Jake and says "Sure, I don't really know how to use it anyway. Looks like neither of us hit the other."

Tony says, "I’ve done nothing lately to cause this. I was sleeping with his wife Ilsie, but that was weeks ago!" "Oh," Kate said succinctly, then turned her back and walked out.   "I should shoot you myself," Ruby says shaking her head. "Hey Jake," she calls down the hall, "I think you should let the guy go." She looks back at Tony with a raised eyebrow. "That's a dangerous business you got yourself in, and now we're going to be short a card dealer while you're in jail. That DOES NOT make me happy, Tony."  

Nanuet comments, "Well, I don't know if it is worth getting shot over, but it sure ain't the nicest thing a man could do." Jake tucks this revolver into his empty holster. "Uh, Nanuet, how long is Bauer going to be like this?"  Nanuet replies, "Not long, at the most about 20 seconds, depends on how strong his will is though."

Outside, Chester sees no one is paying him any mind.  He thinks “Probably the most excitement most people here have seen in a year. Us being the exception.” Chester enters the building when he notices that the shooting has stopped or at least paused. Deputy Marshall Eduardo Rodriguez arrives and asks for an explanation of what is going on. Chester crosses his arms and listens. "Hi Marshall. We didn't fire a shot." Rodriguez looks at him. Chester says, "What? I don't want to give you any excuse to put us in jail, that's all."

Kate watched the Deputy Marshall approach the others still near Tony. She turned to Conrad and said, "It looks like we'll be short a gambler tonight, not that he was much of one. Jake will get to run a table. I can't say I'm sorry, I've never liked Tony." Kate stopped and looked at Booth, his face was pale. "What is it?"

Eduardo heads inside and asks what occurred.  "I heard the folks outside say the Mr. Bauer here came in shooting at Mr. Lucky. We didn't arrive until later. Lots of shots fired by both of them. We just dropped in to ask them to stop. Messes up business you know. You are welcome to them." Jake offers helpfully. Eduardo takes both Tony Lucky and Lemuel Buaer into custody, tying their hands behind their backs. He tells them "You picked a bad time for this kind of nonsense, Judge Isby is in town this week, so this will probably be settled tomorrow."

Jake gives Eduardo the guns he collected. "Do you need any help getting them to the jail? If not I need to go back to work." "Back to work? You just got home!" Ruby pouts a little before she starts walking back to the Lucky Lady.
Eduardo replies, "No, shouldn't be a problem. Looks like the fight has gone out of these guys. Thanks for helping out."  The Deputy walks off with his prisoners and the crowd starts to disperse. 

Mrs. Hooten and her husband begin to inspect the damage to their building. Mike Moore shakes his head and says, "I can't believe that neither of them hit the other after all those shots." Jake looks over at Ruby and says quietly. "I can. I've seen Tony play poker."  Then he looks around the group gathered outside the Cochise. "What is it with Promise City? I've never seen so many attractive, armed and dangerous woman in one place in all my life."  Jake sees Ruby stomping away and takes off after her. 

Minerva strolls over to Nanuet and smiles. "That was nice work there. I wasn't aware of your talents." That could have been a very messy situation if not for your fast thinking." "Uh... thanks." Nanuet stammers and blushes.  "I haven't used those prayers before now. I thought it was worth a shot. My ancestors have blessed me this day." 

"Whoa there Miss West!" Jake trots over to stop her. Ruby stops walking and looks at Jake expectantly. He walks over to her and says, "What was I going to say to him, I have to do this?" He picks her up in a sweeping motion and gives her a long kiss.”  Nanuet offers his arm to Minerva and laughs heartily. "Let’s get out of here before these two get serious."

Minerva looks up at Nanuet and laughs "I agree, we may have been safer in here before. I was heading over to the Lucky Lady for a meal and some refreshment. I must find Luna first." she hooks her arm in his and they walk out. Minerva makes a clicking sound and Luna flies down from the roof.

Ruby smiles as Jake sweeps her up. She puts her hand on Jake's face and returns his kiss. "I missed you," she says softly, "Even if you were only gone a couple days. Is everything ok?" "Yes, everything is fine. My friend was just worried about me and was not very clever about asking." He puts her down. "Let's go back, I've been too long without a drink."  

He sees Katherine and Conrad. "Will we be seeing you folks tonight?"  Ruby takes Jake's hand and waits only a moment for Kate to answer before she slowly starts pulling him towards the Lucky Lady.  Kate says, "Yes, we were just getting ready when the shooting started. I need to go back to the El Parador for a few minutes, but we'll be along soon. It's good to see you back, Jake," "It is good to be back." 

Jake lets Ruby lead him on. "Ruby, who is the attractive woman on Nanuet's arm? Will Sonoma be shooting at her? I think I've had enough of that tonight." Ruby looks around until she finds Nanuet. She flips her hair and head back towards Jake. "The attractive woman on Nanuet's arm is Minerva, the new cleric. I told you about her, she tried to get me to go to church, remember?" Ruby smiles knowingly at Jake. "And I doubt Sonoma will be shooting at anyone, especially after the way she was dancing a certain gentleman that was not Nanuet last night." "Why do I have the feeling I am missing a whole lot of what is going on?" Jake shrugs and gives a half smile. "Never mind for now."  She replies, “What? So we have some things to talk about... But let's eat some dinner first.”  Along with the others they head back into the Lucky Lady.

Kate took Conrad's arm then and began to walk sedately back to the Cantina. The first block or so was quiet, then Conrad cleared his throat. "That was a dangerous situation to rush into like that. Is this recklessness what that old wizard is teaching you?""  She replies, "No, my teacher would be scolding me as we speak, I imagine. But my friends were involved, Conrad. I can't just let someone hurt them and that means helping. I would do the same for anyone I care about."  They walked on to the El Parador. "Go talk to Miss Higgins. I want to change my dress. I'll be here when you get back, I promise. No more running into danger tonight."

Chester walks back into the Lucky Lady. Chester sees Luc standing by the door. "Oh, there you are. We were looking for you earlier. How do you like being a bouncer here?" " Not all that bad," Luc said pulling the cigar out of his mouth," not the roughest place I've worked but it definitely has it's moments.” Chester replies, "Oh really? That must have been some place."  Luc asks, “What was all the shooting about?"  Chester answers, “One of the gamblers here, Tony Lucky, was seeing a woman. Her husband didn't like it, so he tried to plug him. Surprisingly, no one got hurt."

"Well as long as I don't have to throw 'em out of here they can shoot at each other all they want," Luc said taking a drag on the cigar," seems this place is never dull. Can't wait to see what you people do for New Year's 'round here!" Chester shrugs. "Beats me. I got to Promise City after New Year's." Jeff then asks Chester, "What happened out there?"  Chet replies, "Oh, a jealous husband and Tony Lucky shot at each other. Neither one got hurt, but the Marshall has them now." He shakes his head. "Anything interesting happen while we were gone?" Chester unloads his Spencer and lock it back into the gun cabinet.

As they enter the Lucky Lady Minerva hands the rifle back to Nanuet.  "Thank you for the loan Senor Nanuet. Thanks to you it was not necessary to use it. Perhaps you would like to sit with me for a bit. I don't know many people in town yet and I am having a bit of a dilemma. Perhaps you could help me." He says, "Perhaps I can and yes, I would like to sit with you for a bit. Your owl is amazing! Not the easiest animal to tame."

She replies, “Ah, I can see that you are a lover of animals also. Luna is very special to me. When I was young I had to keep my talents a secret. Clerics are not well accepted where I come from." A bitter look crosses Minerva's face and she quickly shrugs it off and smiles. "Luna was a gift from the goddess. I found her injured in the woods and discovered that I had the gift of healing. I noticed that you too have been granted gifts from your ancestors." 
Minerva orders whiskey for herself and asks Nanuet if he would like a glass also. 

“And I'll introduce you to Minerva. She's already heard all about you." Ruby giggles a little then guides Jake over to the table where Nanuet and Minerva are sitting.  "Minerva, it's nice to see you again. I've heard you been busy with the new church. I wanted to introduce you to Jake, my boyfriend. Jake, this is Minerva Florencia."

"She's the new preacher?" Jake says with a bit of a surprise in his voice but quickly recovers. He take her hand, gives it a kiss and says in his mangled Spanish, "Me bendicen. La diosa selecciona bien." <<Translation: “I am blessed. the goddess selects well. >> Minerva looks up with her crooked smile and a twinkle in her eyes. She exaggeratedly flutters her lashes and laughs loudly. "Si, Senor, that is very perceptive of you. Let us hope that the committee are so easily convinced."  He releases her hand and puts his arm around Ruby. "Welcome to the Lucky Lady. If you'll all excuse me for a very short while I need to clean up and change after travelling." He looks to Ruby before he lets go of her.  

After Jake walks away Nanuet tells Minerva, "I know Ruby has given you her story about Jake, so I will give you my impressions. Jake is a bit of a scoundrel, a silver-tongued man with a good aim and a better eye. He'll take every advantage, but a better man I could not have stand beside me in any situation. A true friend and companion. That is Silver Jake Cook." 

Minerva says, "I love living in Promise city but I am having a slight problem. I believe that Mr. Lacey and others have the expectation that I will build them a church. I personally don't have any need of a church except as a convenient place to gather the people. The god are everywhere but If I am going to continue to preach here I can hardly refuse outright. So I must find someone who can take this project off my hands. A Senor Jeff Mills was recommended to me but I do not know of him. I was told that the owners of the Lucky Lady would be able to let me know if he is an honest man. Perhaps you know him?”

Nanuet looks over at Ruby. "Well Ruby, before I turn Jeff over to Minerva's charms, I will defer to you, since he is your employee.” Minerva says, "I am glad to hear that Jake is a good man. Ruby deserves that. Although he does seem to be somewhat of a flirt! As for the whiskey if Ruby will join us perhaps we should order a bottle." Minerva turns to Ruby. "That's some cowboy you have there! Now what can you tell me of this Jeff Mills?" Ruby says, "Oh, uh, excuse me too, I have to talk to Jake about a few things, he did just get back. Nanuet will keep you company and make sure you have everything you need and we'll be right back." Ruby starts to follow Jake up the stairs. 

Kate changed out of the green dress and into the yellow dress she'd worn the night she and Ruby had gotten in trouble over at the Palace Saloon. Her hair was a mess, so the let it down and quickly brushed it out, then pinned it up simply. A hat and shawl completed the outfit, and by the time she went downstairs Conrad was waiting.  They walked together to the Lucky Lady.

Nanuet says, “And as for the whiskey, I'll have a double."  "I'll take care of that for you, Nanuet," Kate said as she and Conrad came up behind the table and Ruby ran off toward the stairs. "Conrad Booth, may I introduce Miss Minerva Florencia, the new Priestess.  Oh, and Jeff Mills... He's honest, loyal, dependable, a talented builder, and not as boring as I just made him sound. He's also right over there behind the bar. I'm guessing whiskey for you as well Miss Florencia? Conrad, what can I get you?"

Minerva then turns to Katherine and Conrad as they approach the table. "Senorita Kate, You look lovely this evening as usual." Minerva reaches out to touch the fabric of Kate’s dress" Such a beautiful shade of yellow. Perhaps someday soon you could direct me to the shops in town." Katherine introduces Mr. Booth and Minerva turns to him, smiles her sunny trademark smile and holds out her hand to him, palm down, "It is a pleasure to meet you, Senor. Please join us. I believe we have a bottle on the way."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 48, “Rustling Feathers”, Wednesday, March 15th, 1882 * 

Upstairs, Ruby plops down on the bed while Jake starts to get changed. "So, are you going to tell me about Tucson? Or was it really no big deal?"  Jake stops a moment holding his white silk shirt and says, "Nothing really. Red was worried about me. So I spent the night and managed a ride back in the mail car this morning." He continues to put the shirt on. Ruby furrows her brow. “The mail car? What’s that all about?” 

"If I took the passenger train, I would have missed the afternoon stage and not been back until tomorrow night." Jake replies, “So Red helped me get on the freight train."  ”So you hurried home for me,” Ruby laughs. She starts playing with her hair. "We were busy. Mr. Gonzales took us to New Orleans," Ruby sits up suddenly, "Oh it was so much fun! Have you ever been there? I want to go back; actually there are a lot of places I want to go. Do you want to travel Jake? And have grand adventures?" Ruby sighs, "I want to travel like my grandmother did. And I want to do it with you." 

"Never been to New Orleans." He looks down to finish the buttons on the front of his shirt. "I've been traveling from city to city for five years. This is the first home I've had since leaving Philadelphia. I did spend quite a bit of time in Chicago, but that was never home." Jake pulls up his black linen trousers. "That's not the travel you are talking about though. It would be fun, we just need to straighten things out here in Promise City so we feel safe leaving the saloon with our partners from time to time." 

Jake turns away from her and finishes with his shirt. He turns back and holds up his arm so that his wrist is near Ruby's face. "I made the acquaintance of a fine jeweler in Tucson the last time I was there and ordered these." She sees his new silver cuff links in the shape of a playing card spade with the jack design on its face.  Ruby holds Jake arm close to her face and takes a good look. "They're really nice, that jeweler did a good job." She pauses then looks up at him and grins, "And they're you..." She kisses his hand then falls back on the bed. "...Silver Jake Cook." 

Jake's other hand reaches out and drops a pair of silver earrings on Ruby's midsection. "Ordered these as well. I've always been partial to the queen of hearts, a very lucky lady." Ruby scoops them up. They are a set of heart shaped earrings with the playing card queen design delicately inscribed. 

Ruby sits up to take a closer look at them. Jake can’t tell from the expression on Ruby’s face what she thinks. She looks them over for a very long moment before looking up at Jake. “They are also very beautiful. But did you get them for me because you wanted to or you thought you had to?” She stares up into his eyes as she talks but looks away before he can answer. 

"I had them special ordered weeks ago. I hoped you would be pleased with them, they were designed to be a complimenting set." He holds up one arm to display the cuff link. "You are starting to confuse me, Miss West. If I do something thoughtful you are suspicious, if I don't you are doubtful of me. I ordered these weeks ago because I wanted to, because I care about you, and not only as a gift but so others could see the matching set." Jake tucks his shirt into his pants as he talks. "Are you thinking I did this because of Eastman? I'm sure he could give you queen of diamond earrings carved out of real diamonds from some exotic location if you asked." 

Jake walks over to the mirror to finish buttoning the top of his silk shirt. "He wouldn't know that you were fond of the queen of hearts would he?" Jake is looking at her in the mirror reflection. "Ruby girl, whatever happens, whatever you decide remember this; be wary of the queen of diamonds." He turns and looks at her with a genuine smile. "So, am I going to get to hear you sing tonight?" 

"Weeks ago, huh? A matching set..." she mutters to herself. Ruby sits quietly on the bed, running her finger gently over the earrings. “I’m sorry,” she says softly, still looking at the earrings, “I’m just not used to feeling like this, I never have before, and I am sometimes confused. It’s not because of Eastman, it’s because of me.” 

Ruby stands and walks over to Jake. “Before you left you said you felt like you would suffocate without me. I believe you and it was just what I needed to hear.” Ruby puts the earrings on. “I love them. I don’t mean to seem suspicious, but I’ve received many gifts that had no meaning behind them and sometimes I forget I’m getting my fairy tale. Will you forgive me for being less than gracious?” Ruby smiles at Jake, “How do they look?” Ruby shakes her head back and forth making the earrings swing before putting her arms around Jake’s neck. “Yes, I will sing tonight, and I’ll sing extra special, just for you.” Ruby stands on her toes and kisses Jake. “Thank you Mr. Cook.” 

Ruby continues to talk while she pulls out her cream colored dress. “Oh, so why we went to New Orleans. We met with this French wizard; Mr. Gonzales says he is one of the most powerful wizards in the world. He was very self centered but I was nice to him anyway, you know it’s not wise to make enemies of someone like that. Anyway…” Ruby goes on to explain the whole Atlantis found, and how Arcade’s Gang was supposed to be helping. “And I was relieved it wasn’t us, believe me. But Mr. Gonzales did mention he might need his little birds help before the end.” Ruby shrugs. “I guess we’ll find out.” She stomps her skirt to the ground, and tosses her shirt to the floor. She hooks her corset up the front then wanders over to Jake and puts her back to him. “Tight please,” she says pulling her hair over her shoulder, expecting him to make the laces tighter. He nods and pulls on the laces. 

“But while we were there, we went to some clubs and we danced, I learned some Creole dancing. I do know some different kinds of dancing from girls I’ve worked with, but never Creole dancing, that’s for sure.” She pulls her dress on over her head, “I really wished you were there though, it was fun. We saw this really good singer; she could magically captivate the audience. Ms. Duprey has actually been teaching me how to do that. I might try it on Saturday and see if I can keep some of the crowd from leaving to go watch the boxing match.” She looks herself over in the mirror and smiles at herself. She runs her hand over one of her earrings. “I’m going to have a hard time taking them off!” 

She turns back to Jake. “If you’re up for it, let’s have some fun tonight together after we’re done with work. I think we both need it.”  Jake offers her his arm. "Miss West, may I escort you down stairs? We have customers and friends to entertain, and later ourselves." "Of course, Mr. Cook." She takes his arm and they head back downstairs. 

Downstairs, Minerva exclaims, “Kate, I am so glad you are here this evening I was going to seek you out. and I must say you seem much more relaxed than at our last meeting. It is my good fortune that you are all here this evening." An exasperated sigh escapes her lips. "I must meet with the what do you call them? She searches for the right word. "the Vigilante..? No the Vigilance Committee tomorrow and I know nothing of them. Anything you can tell me about them will help." She pauses trying to remember the English phrase, "What is that expression? Forewarned is forearmed?" Mr. Lacey mentioned several people including a Mrs. King.”

Kate replies, "I'd be glad to show you the shops, but I'm afraid this dress came with me from Boston, as did most of my clothes. But there are some fine things to be found here, and in Tombstone if you don't mind the long stage ride.  I don't know much about the Vigilance Committee, I've made it a practice to stay away from them. But let me get your bottle and then we can talk. It’s not too busy yet, so I can be spared for a little while." Katherine went over to the bar and tucked away her hat and shawl. She did a few other minor tasks, then returned to the table with the whiskey and three glasses. She poured Minerva, Nanuet, and Conrad each a generous glass then took a seat. 

"We were just discussing Mrs. King over at the El Parador. I've never met her, but I understand she is the type of woman who thinks her money buys influence. She paid for the land for the church, and made demands for the kind of Priest she wanted for Promise City to the national council. Her description was quite far from you, Senorita. The only other member I know of is Doctor Eaton, and I have met him. He very seriously disapproves of saloons and those who frequent them. I'm afraid you'll find the committee to be made up of those who feel their own morality is so superior that they must guard everyone else's as well." 

Ruby goes to the kitchen and asks Maria to send out some food for the whole table. Jake is already sitting at the table with their friends. Ruby grabs a good bottle of whiskey and some more glasses, arrives at the table and takes a seat.  "Now, what where we talking about?" she smiles. "The Promise City Vigilance Committee," Kate laughed. "Ugh. Isn't there anything better to talk about?" Ruby rolls her eyes. "Probably, but they are going to intrude upon some of us tomorrow. Miss Florencia has to meet with them in the morning, and if I'm going to start some kind of school I'll have to deal with them at some point. So we are learning about the enemy," Kate laughed.

Ruby says, "Well, that will put a damper on you having a fun time tonight, since you have to get up early and all. Jake and I will just have to have extra fun, for you." Ruby leans closer to Kate and puts her hand on her neck. "Like my new earrings?" "Are we having fun tonight? I don't have to get up much earlier than I usually do, I wouldn't mind going a bit short on sleep.... They're lovely Ruby." Kate looked over at Jake and smiled. "A gift, I take it?" "Yes, a beautiful gift. Part of a set I've been told." Ruby puts her hand over Jake's and smiles at him. "A gift from a not very secret admirer." Jake chuckles. 

Ruby says, "Yes, we have having fun. Celebrating, because we feel like it. And it's been a while. We are hoping you'll all stay too, at least for a while."  "And Mr. Booth," Ruby says smiling at him. "What are you doing here tonight? Don't you have a game to run? Or have you decided you need to have some fun tonight too." Conrad answered, "I have to get up early, so I decided against working tonight in favor of hearing some of the excellent music at your fine establishment." "Well, I'm glad you're joining us. Mr. Booth. We hear so much about you these days." Ruby has a little mischievous grin on and ignores Kate's glance. 

Back to the conversation at hand, Jake says, "A while ago Baxter told me that Jim Eaton, Hamilton Fisk, Bill Watkins who runs the Great Western Boarding House and Frank Condon from the bank made up the Vigilance Committee." Jake’s face takes on a sour look. "He never mentioned Mrs. King, but then he was drunk at the time. Actually, he's drunk most of the time which is Mr. Baxter’s most redeeming quality."  "Imagine the kind of ass he'd be sober," Kate said. "Fisk is on the committee?  He's the biggest crook I've ever heard of. And Mr. Condon as well, hmm? I'm suddenly glad I don't have to go before them."  

Ruby interjects, "Kate, you might have to go before them one day if you do want to start a school. Unless of course, you make it a private school. But we shouldn't scare poor Miss Florencia if she has to meet them tomorrow." Conrad Booth say, "Officially only the men are voting members, but she attends every meeting and bankrolls the group, so unofficially she actually runs it." Kate nodded, "That's usually how it works. But Miss Florencia, you shouldn't take everything we say to heart. We have some history with a few members of the committee that would put us at a disadvantage, a problem you won't have."

Kate then says, "I plan on a private school, if there's enough interest. I don't want any committee sticking its nose in. This town has children of many races, and they all have the right to an education. I get the feeling the committee wouldn't like that. I'm told Mrs. King doesn't like the idea of a school her Grandson can't attend, so I'm sure I'll hear from her." 

Sounds like this Mrs. King is an overstuffed buffoon. I've dealt with her sort before. I really don't have a lot of patience for "civilized folk" "Minerva waves her hand as if waving away a bothersome fly, " who think they have the right to tell good people how to run their lives. I came here to get away from that kind of thinking. But, no they don't scare me. It's just another bothersome nuisance to deal with if I want to make Promise City my home. But I don't really need the "church" to do what I came here to do" She turns to Kate, " Perhaps if you're interested in teaching we can form some kind of an alliance. Although after I speak with the committee you may not want to be associated with us. " She grins and strokes Luna's feathers.

Ruby laughs lightly. "Kate here is associated with us, if that hasn't ruined her reputation I'm sure being associated with you can't hurt her. And Kate knows that Jake and I will help her with the school, with whatever she needs. And Minerva, you seem like you might be able to twist a couple of arms here to help with your church, although helping with it and attending are two very different things," Ruby has a crooked smile on her face. 

Minerva raises her glass in a toast. "here's to rustling some feathers in this town. Sounds like a great reason to celebrate!" Ruby raises her glass and clinks it with Minerva's "To rustling some feathers!" and she drinks her whiskey down. Kate smiled as the others drank the whiskey, then sighed dramatically. "To rustling feathers!" Nanuet raises his glass with the others.   He adds, "I was going to say the same thing though, Miss Kate has been associated with savages like me, so you can't really do much harm Miss Minerva."  Kate says, "Ah, respectability, I may never see thee again. Unless I go back to Boston that is, I am the height of respectable there." Kate stopped and said more seriously, "I'd appreciate any help you can give me, Miss Florencia."  

Ma'am Kate" Ginnie greets Kate with a crooked little smile "Miss Ruby I'm planning on um... working tonight if it's ok with you."  She looks over at Kate "the studies I need to do have been finished I haven't tried the um... other subject I've been thinking about.  But I'm pretty sure that I can manage it very soon and my quilt is coming along quite well they do have some lovely silks to work with at the shop"   Kate replies, "Sure Ginnie, that sounds like a good idea to me. Have you eaten? You should sit and eat with us before you start work." 

Kate slipped her arm around Ginnie's waist and hugged her. "I'm glad you're happy at Mrs. Kelley's Ginnie. We worked pretty hard at your studies for several weeks, it's alright if we go easy for a few days. Sit down and eat some dinner. Mr. Booth and I already ate over at the Cantina.  I believe I am part of the entertainment tonight, Ruby. Sonoma won't be here, remember? You need a pianist."  Kate turns back and asks, "So, will everyone be staying for entertainment tonight then?"

"I knew you would be here Kate, I was wondering about Miss Florencia and Mr. Booth, actually. I'd like to play some cards later, it's been a while."  Maria brings out plates of food and everyone who hasn't eaten eats.

Minerva comments, "Well Ruby, Any help you can give will be welcome, and I won't chide you about attending church. Frankly if it were up to me people would spend less time there and more time helping each other in the real world. If you know what I mean. I've got to find someone to take over this project. I was hoping I could convince Jeff Mills to manage it.   Well it looks as though I’ve already ruined my reputation by frequenting saloons and associating with gamblers, savages and heathens so, I may as well enjoy the evening!! You know, I don't know much about playing cards but it does looks like it could be fun"

"And don't forget saloon girls..." Ruby adds.  "Jeff?" Ruby asks questioningly, "Whatever made you think of him? We need him to be working on some projects for us, but I suppose if he is willing he could help you with the church. What do you think Jake? And for us, let us know what you need us to do.  As for cards, fear not, we can teach you and we promise not to take too much of your money," Ruby teases with an angelic face on. "Ahh, you wouldn't take advantage of a poor preacher girl would you Senorita?" Minerva smiles sweetly in return.

"I see you as neither poor or a girl Miss Florencia, but of course, I do not take advantage of my friends. I am glad you are willing to learn, maybe you'll come around more often if you do." Ruby leans closer to her. "You would have the same as advantage as I at a table, as the men in these parts are not used to having such lovely ladies at their tables. Well, let me start singing now. I'll be back when I take a break. Kate you may play if you'd like or I can sing unaccompanied."  Ruby goes to the stage and sings her first set.

Minerva turns to the little girl and smiles gently. "Buenas Tardes, chicka. My name is Senorita Minerva and what is this I hear about quilting?   I am a weaver myself. I would love to see your work." Minerva shows her, the tapestry bag that encases her flute. Woven upon it is a forest scene. The shadows and tees appear quite lifelike. In the center is a clearing and in the clearing, a young girl and a small white owl dance under the moon.  Do you like animals Ginney? Would you like to hold my owl? She is very friendly."

Kate let go of Ginnie so she could go to Minerva if she wanted. "I came to play Ruby." She went over to the piano and launched into the first piece, her fingers light on the keys. After Ruby finished her set, Kate launched into a fast piece full of twinkling runs and quick fingerings. It was a very difficult piece, but full of exuberance, and Kate flowed through it with the ease of much practice and a light heart.

"We could play some cards for fun later on if you like, but I'll have my hands full with customers for a bit." Jake beams a smile, "You can ask either of those lovely ladies who will assure you that I would be nothing but a gentleman and not take advantage of you." Nanuet raises his eyebrows. "At the Poker table." Jake adds. 

"Regarding Jeff Mills, I am hesitant to offer his services. He is quite busy with his regular work and all the construction we have him involved in. I wouldn't want the poor man to be over worked." A faint smile crosses his lips. "Perhaps we can discuss it more, over the next week. I'm sure Senorita Florencia will be very persuasive with all the benefits that will accrue to us for our assistance, beyond the salvation of our mortal souls. Usted entiende mi significado, senorita?" [translation: You understand my meaning, miss?] 

Jake continues, "The town needs a school, fire fighting equipment and a church among other things. Are you prepared to articulate to the townsfolk why the church should come next?" Jake locks eyes with the preacher. "How much have you raised and how much in total to you need?"

Jake then glances over at Ruby who is singing "Besides possibly offering the services of a construction foreman or a humble donation there may be other ways we could assist the new preacher in her endeavors. We can be somewhat creative and unorthodox." Jake grabs the bottle of whiskey, fills his glass, and raises it to the Spanish preacher before drinking half of it quickly.

Minerva replies, “No Senor , I am not certain that I do understand your meaning as we have just met. Perhaps you can clarify these benefits of which you speak at a later time. It is a lovely evening, Senor Jake, and I would hate to spoil it with talk of business. I agree that we should discuss this after I meet with the committee. As for your soul Senor, if you teach me to play this game of cards well, I shall put in a good word to the goddess for you!  But for now I think I will join Senorita Kate and Ruby." Minerva takes her flute from the case, strolls to the stage and Joins in the merriment, Luna upon hearing her mistress's flute flutters onto the Piano and sways to the music.

"Perdóneme Senorita, Era grosero de mí." [translation: Forgive me miss, it was rude of me.]  Jake says to her as she leaves.  "Please enjoy your evening, I must go to work now. I hope you'll choose to stay late with the rest of us tonight." Jake gives a little laugh and speaks louder so she can hear across the room. "I can always use a good word in the right place." Jake finishes the rest of the whiskey in his glass, adjusts his shirt and new cuff links and heads to his table for the evening game. "Welcome folks. How about a little poker?"

Jake is just starting to deal out when Job Kane walks in and is surprised to see Jake. He says, "I didn't realize that you'd returned, otherwise I'd have taken my usual night off!" "Hi Job, I got in on the stagecoach tonight. You may want to stick around anyway. Mr. Lucky got himself in a little trouble and will be spending the night in jail, so there may be some players looking for a dealer." Jake shrugs and continues to deal. 

Once the set was finished Kate got up and began serving drinks. It was busy tonight, perhaps the music had floated out into the street and brought more people in. She worked her way across the room one table at a time until she made it back to the table where Conrad was still sitting.  Is everything alright here?" she asked cheerfully. "Anything I can get you?" He replies, "Doing fine, it's nice to not have to concentrate on the game for a change."  She said “I  can imagine. You've been running a game seven days a week for quite a while. I'm glad you're enjoying yourself. Just let me know if you need anything, alright?" Kate went back to serving, and then played for Ruby when she sang her second set. Jake's game was in full swing and kept going through the set and after. 

Over at Jake's table Al Brower gestures over to the table with Booth and Kate and tells Jake "You realize that thief is only paying attention to her to worm his way into a gambling table here. It isn't any coincidence that he decided to show up tonight when Tony just happens to be in jail. You hire him and it'll probably make the first page of the next Promise City Herald, and not in a complimentary way."

Jake replies, "I hadn't even thought about it and he hadn't suggested it. He's got a table elsewhere, don't know why he'd want to play here. Perhaps during a break you could enlighten me on the details of what happened at your place to make you feel that way? There will only be honest games at the Lucky Lady." Jake finishes with a couple nods of his head and continues the game.

Ruby had sung a long set and was on a break. First she walked around talking with customers, most of which she already knew. Then she stopped by the friends’ table, full with Nanuet and Chester, Minerva and Mr. Booth. It had been a long time since they were all in the same place, with their friends and Jake and Kate and even Ginnie working. She smiled and hoped nothing would surprise them to ruin their night. 

She walked to the bar and poured herself a very generous glass of whiskey. She started to head for the door but stopped by Jake before she got there. She leaned over, put her arms around him tightly from behind and kissed his neck, then headed outside for some air. For a long time she sat on the porch railing looking inside the crowded saloon. Then she turned her face into the warm breeze that was blowing and closed her eyes, letting a content sigh escape her lips.

Kate noticed Ruby step outside, but didn't follow right after, instead making a round of the room filling orders and chatting. Once Ruby had been on the porch alone for a while, Kate stepped outside and put her arm around Ruby's waist, hugging her lightly. "Once of the luckiest things I've ever done was get on the stage the same day you did, Ruby dear." She smiled and let go. "It's a beautiful night," she finished and turned to head back inside.

"Kate..." Ruby called after her. Kate turned back to face her. "Thanks." Ruby smiled warmly at her friend. 
Ruby asks, "Is Conrad enjoying himself tonight?"  Kate replies, "He seems to be. I don't think he's taken a night off in a long time. It doesn't seem he's had a reason to." "And now he does." Ruby just smiled at her friend. Kate shrugged. "All I said was that he could afford the couple hours off his game to go to bed early. He's the one who decided to come here instead of working at all. And I know that's not what you meant." Ruby only slightly raised an eyebrow to go with the grin on her face.  "You're right... it is a beautiful night."

Kate heads back inside and Ruby continues to sit on the porch. She looks up at the sky and watches the stars. After an undermined length of time she closes her eyes again and falls into that comfortable state between being asleep and awake. The silence is then broken up by the sound of a voice asking "Constance Grace?" 

She opens her eyes to see George Eastman kneeling before her on the porch. He is attired in a blue suit with a gold vest, and a tie with both blue and gold in the pattern over a white silk shirt. His hair and beard look as though he just came from the barbershop. A bouquet of freshly cut flowers is near his feet.  He holds out his hands, and cupped inside of them is a gold ring with a large diamond in the center. She blinks as he says "Constance Grace, will you be my wife?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 49, “The Ring”, Wednesday, March 15th, 1882*

Ruby blinks again and looks at the ring in Mr. Eastman's hand. "It is a very beautiful ring, Mr. Eastman." Ruby slides off the railing and stands before him, trying not to look at it. She reaches out her hand and takes him by the arm. "Stand up," she whispers softly, while looking into the saloon, hoping no one had noticed. "Mr. Eastman, I really do appreciate the effort you have gone through and any woman would be lucky to have you as a husband." She looks him straight in the eyes. "But I just can't marry you. I'm sorry."

He reaches over and grabs her hands, taking them into his in such a way that the outer tips of her fingers touch the ring. He looks her straight in the eyes and says "Constance, there is no need to be so formal, please call me George. I understand, this was too sudden. But I wanted you to know my intentions. You do not need to give me an answer tonight." He withdraws his hands and then reaches into his pocket, taking out a small jewelry box lined with ruby red velvet. He puts the ring into the box and closes it. He then holds out the box to her and says "Please keep this until you have reached your decision."

Ruby looks at the box in her hand for a moment. Then she pushes her hands back out to Eastman, trying to hand him the box. "Mr. Eastman, uh, George, you don't understand. I was trying to be nice and not hurt your feelings." She looks back inside the saloon quickly before turning back to him. "I can't marry you. I can't marry you because I am in love with someone else."  "Who?" he asks. "Do you mean that gambler who my cousin plays cards with? Constance, you're wasting your time on him. If he was truly in love with you wouldn't he be here with you right now?"

"Yes, he's the gambler your cousin plays cards with. He's a business man too." Ruby glances inside the saloon. She continues quietly while looking at Jake, "I never said he was in love with me." Ruby slowly turns her gaze back to Eastman. "But he is here, he's right inside." "Where?" George asks. "Point him out to me." "He's playing cards..." Ruby stops herself. "George, I'm not sure that is a good idea. Do you really want to cause a scene, over me?"

"Over you? Constance, I would do anything for you. Would he?”   He looks inside and sees a group of men at the table. "Is he one of those men? He would rather sit there and play cards with those men than pay any attention to you? And don't try telling me that he has to play, I've been here two nights already. That man sitting over at the bar (as he gestures to Job) is also a gambler here, and could be running that table instead. 

Listen, I understand that you feel a sense of obligation to him. Helen said that he talked you into being the headline act here. But we could find another singer to take your place. That Clairese woman who sang here last night was rather good. She was no Constance Grace West, but then again, who is? Nobody else that I've ever seen."

"Yes, he is one of those men. And he pays me plenty of attention when I need it." Ruby smiles knowingly while continuing to watch Jake play cards. "He didn't talk me into being the headliner here. I had this job before I met him. And George, I own part of this place and I like to sing here." "You would really do anything for me? That's very sweet." Ruby reaches out and touches his face. "And you are a very sweet man. And I don't know if Mr. Cook would do anything for me. But I have to follow my heart, and give him a chance to realize what's in his."

Eastman says, "You need more time to think. Hang on to the ring. We can discuss this tomorrow over dinner, I'll come by and pick you up at five." He then turns to leave, picks up the flowers and hands them to her. "Goodbye, I truly do love you Constance Grace. And if you give yourself the chance I think that you'll find that you are attracted to me as well." "Crap," Ruby says out loud to no one, after Mr. Eastman had run away. She walks back into the saloon, flowers and ring box in hand, not looking very happy.

Kate looked up from the table where she was standing talking with their friends. Ruby was making her way in from outside, flowers in her hands and a disturbed look on her face. "I'll be back." She walked over to her friend. "Ruby, honey, are you okay?" Ruby holds out the flowers and the ring box. "George Eastman won't take no for an answer." She took the box and opened the lid. A large diamond winked in the light, set simply but beautifully. "Impressive," she said softly, then closed the box and handed it back. 

"He will have to take no eventually. That or set up camp in Promise City and ask you to marry him daily for the rest of his life. You know what I think you should do?" Kate took two of the flowers from the bouquet and stripped the leaves. She tucked one into her hair, and the other into Ruby's. "These flowers were given in love, however misguided. So give them to people you love, and don't let George Eastman put a damper on your night. I know you'd rather have "Silver" than diamonds." Ruby looked again to Jake and sighed. "I would rather have silver than diamonds, in this case anyway." She shakes her head. "He thinks we're going to dinner tomorrow night." 

"But you're right, we shouldn't let this ruin our night. Let's get drunk." Ruby puts the ring in her pocket and the flowers on the bar. She leans way over and reaches for a bottle, not bothering to look at what it is. She pours herself a large drink, drinks it down and pours another. "Here," she says, handing the glass to Kate. Ruby takes the bottle and wanders over to Jake. She stands over him for a couple of minutes, but he doesn't seem to notice her. Then she nods to Kate and makes her way to the stage. When Kate is ready Ruby takes to the stage again, stopping often to drink from the bottle. Kate looked at the glass Ruby had thrust in her hand and set it down on the bar. "Hopefully someone will want one of, whatever that is," she said to Jeff. 

With Luc available to act as the bouncer tonight, Chester sits with his friends. He sees Ruby come back inside with flowers and a small dark object. Kate goes over to Ruby, so Chester decides he isn't needed. He listens to the playing of the new preacher, Minerva. If she plays during services, that'll help the time pass more pleasantly. Rev. Haggler just kept droning on and on. Chester's face lights up when Clairese comes in to sing a set of songs. Clairese sits down at one of the smaller tables over near the stage to wait for Ruby to finish singing. Chester looks over at Clairese. He starts to get out of his seat. 

Jake's table had started a little later than usual and the play had been interesting, consequently they had run a bit long without a respite. "Time for a break gentlemen, tend to yourselves for a few minutes. It will keep your games sharp. We've seen some fine poker tonight so far." Jake smiles and encourages the players. 

He stretches and walks to the bar. On the way by he says to Nanuet, "Hey Indian, I meant to tell you earlier but got distracted; that was quick thinking at the boarding house." Jake tips his hat to him but continues to the bar and gets some whiskey. "Thanks White Man." Nanuet says and winks at Jake as he tips his hat. Nanuet turned to his friend Chester and started some small talk.  "Well Chet, how's things been lately at the mine?"

Chester sits back down with a thump. He turns to Nanuet. "Um. Things are going fine there. Haven't had any problems with the Cowboy Gang or claim jumpers. It looks like the mine's a good one. The silver's good quality." He looks back at Clairese. "Could you excuse me for a bit, Nanuet. I have something to take care of." 

Not waiting for a response, Chester walks over to Clairese's table. "He takes off his hat and says, "Good evening, Miss Townsend. Is this seat taken?"  She says, "No, Mr. Martin. Have a seat." He takes the proffered chair. "Thank you. You can Chester, miss, or Chet, if you like. How do you like singing here?" "Mr. Cook and Miss West have been very kind to me. And the crowds are wonderful." "I'm glad to hear that. They are nice people. Would you have dinner with me tomorrow?"  She says, "Ummm...err....well.....where were you thinking of to go for dinner? Would we have a chaperone?"

Jake stays out of the way and watches Ruby for a bit, noticing that she has a bottle with her at the stage. He then notices that both Ruby and Katherine are sporting a flower in their hair and similar flowers are sitting on the bar. "Hmmm."  Although the set isn't over, Jake makes his way to the stage when she finishes the song. He passes Katherine first touching her gently on the shoulder and says, "Stall for half a minute." "Alright." Kate pulled another of the flowers out, stripped the leaves, and snapped the stem off with only about three inches left. She went over to the tables where her friends had been sitting and handed the flower to Conrad. "Your buttonhole is empty again, didn't I tell you something about that the other day?" 

Jake walks deliberately to Ruby, "I've missed your singing, glad I'm getting to hear you tonight." He puts his left hand on the side of her face and then delicately traces her earring with his finger. "It's every bit you as the other is me. Funny isn't it?" He continues with the slightest smile on his face. "It's going to be a long night, so slow down on the bottle a bit and save some Ruby for me. I wouldn't want you to forget the words to someone's special song. I'd like to hear it towards the end of the night if you're up to it." He brushes his finger across her lips. "You better sing some more, your adoring fans are waiting." Jake stands aside and moves back towards his table nodding and smiling to Clairese on his way by.

Jake seemed to have finished whatever he was saying to Ruby. "I have to go play, and keep an eye on Ruby," she smiled and went back over to play, strategically moving the bottle away as Ruby turned to face the audience. Then she sat down to play. Ruby bit her lip and smiled with a twinkle in her eye as Jake walked away. She looked at the bottle and decided to go a little lighter on the drink. She wanted to be able to last as long as she needed to. Ruby saw Kate chatting with Conrad and then she came back to the piano, also a happy smile on her face. Ruby nodded to her and they started their set. Ruby sang her usual passion and enthusiasm and Kate played to match.

Later on after her set, Ruby again heads outside to get some air. She takes her spot on the railing of the porch, taking small sips from her bottle, swinging her legs. She waves and smiles at a few people walking by, getting a couple to stop in for drinks. Jake finally gets to the second break from his game and looks for Ruby. He sees her out the door and meanders his way over. Ruby looks up and sees Jake heading her way. She curves her finger and motions for him to come to her. When he gets close she leans way down, giving Jake a good look down her dress, as she grabs the bottom of her skirts and slowly pulls them up to her knees. She grasps his belt, and slowly makes him come to her. She then wraps her legs around him, locking her ankles behind him. 

“It occurs to me that I did not give you a proper welcome home today Mr. Cook.” Ruby moves her fallen strap back onto her shoulder, before wrapping her arms around Jake’s neck. “I do apologize and plan to make it up to you, if you’ll let me…” Ruby wiggles on the railing just a little closer to Jake. “I’d like you to play the piano for me later, when your game is done. You play almost as well as Kate, I don’t know why you don’t think you do. And you know some songs she doesn’t know.” She lightly runs her fingers up and down the back of Jake’s neck. “You know I’d never forget the words to your song. I’ll sing it in my last set. I told you I would sing it whenever you wanted to hear it.” Ruby pauses and gazes into Jake’s eyes before leaning in close and giving him a long soft kiss. 

"I especially like it when you make it up to me.... hmmm." They continue to kiss for a minute before they both hear a low growling noise. They pull slowly away from each other and glance around. There is a small black fluffy puppy biting the bottom of Jake’s pant leg, pulling at it.  Jake stops and stares down at the black beast trying to shred his trouser. "Get out of here you mutt, I'm busy." He starts to shake it off his leg. "Jake no! Don't hurt it!"  "What?" He sees the look in her eyes. "Oh." Recognition of the look. "Ah." 

He reaches down and picks the animal by the scruff of the neck. Holding it out in front of him and looking it in the face he says, "I'm going to assume that's a dog and not a baby, what was it, dragon? Does it have a name?""No, it's not a baby dragon," Ruby says sarcastically, rolling her eyes. "His name is Mischief. His sister's name is Lucky and I don't know where she is." She reaches out and pets the little rascal. "He was only trying to protect me from you."

"Protect you! Who's gonna protect me?" Jake shakes him a bit in the air and puts him back down. "Mischief, huh." He shakes his head. "Why do I feel like you'll grow into that name. I DID say you could have a puppy." He says as he turns back to Ruby. He pushes the dog away with his leg and moves towards Ruby and stops. "Did you just tell me Mischief has a sister?"

"He'll protect you too," Ruby says as she bends forward and crouches down to the dog, then scoops him up. She looks the pup in the eyes. "This is Jake," she turns Mischief to him, "And we like him. No, actually we love him." Ruby glances at Jake before looking back to the ball of fur. "So make sure to take very good care of him." The dog tries to lick Jake's face but he dodges out of the way. "Aaawwww," Ruby snuggles him and puts him down. "And yes, Mischief has a sister, smaller than him. The poor things were starving Jake and they found their way to our back door." Ruby gives Jake the big innocent eyes and a sweet smile. "Oh you'll love them both, they're so cute..."

Jake laughs, "Mischief and Lucky, huh. I have to get back to the game." He gives her a quick kiss. As he turns he says, "Don't tell me where they sleep yet. I haven't had enough to drink." He goes back into the saloon laughing and shaking his head.

Katherine was relieved to see Ruby drinking less than she had been before Jake spoke to her. Clairese had come in just as they were starting this set, and Chester had gone over to speak to her almost immediately. Kate smiled a bit when she looked at them. None of her friends seemed to be able to resist Cupid's arrows. Minerva had joined them with her flute again, and agreed to accompany Clairese when Ruby's set was finished. 
Meanwhile, "Now where have those little puppies gotten too?" Nanuet wondered out loud. "I knew it would be a bad idea to have them wandering around in here during the busy hours." Nanuet begins walking throughout the Lucky Lady looking for the dogs. He sees a white ball of fur curled up in an empty wooden crate behind the bar and makes his way over to it. He kneels down and scratches the dog between the ears. "Hey little pup, where is your partner in crime? Miss Ruby will be awful upset if anything happens to either of you."

Between sets Minerva, her face is flushed and smiling broadly, returns to the table. She pours herself a shot from the whiskey bottle, downs it in one quick movement, and plops herself down in the seat beside Nanuet and grins. " I am having such a wonderful time! This place is sooo alive! "Leaning towards him she whispers loudly "Now this is the kind of place the gods really love."  She gazes around the room "Looks like one of the gods his having lots of fun tonight.” Yes, Cupid has definitely been quite busy this evening. "You can see his arrows everywhere. "she looks outside and notices Ruby and her man wrapped around each other. 

"Mr. Booth and Katherine seem quite taken with one another this evening, and now Chester seems to be heating things up at the next table too."  Ah, beware the handiwork of the gods..." Nanuet, do you know anything of this card game everyone is playing? I would really like to try my hand at it but everyone seems to be ...involved."

Ruby waits for a moment, then follows Jake in. After the next set was over they could play cards and relax, hopefully dance and definitely drink. Ruby makes her way back to the stage again and starts to sing without Kate. Let her talk to Conrad, Ruby thinks, She needs to have some fun too. 

Kate again made the rounds of the room to fill drink orders before she went and sat down at the table with Conrad. "I feel I've been a poor hostess. I hope you haven't been bored. "He replies, "Not at all, although I do feel that your friends are taking advantage of you. In the few times I've been here only Hoover appeared to make an effort to manage this place, but he isn't even around tonight. If tonight is any example, you do far more than the other three owners do but you aren't included in any of the proceeds. That hardly seems fair."

She answers, "I never thought about it. My job here has always been to play and wait tables, and playing the piano isn't work," she finished with a smile. "Job hasn't had a drink all night, despite sitting at the bar. He's been keeping an eye on everything like Mr. Hoover usually does. Jake has been running his table, and Ruby singing her sets. She hasn't shown it tonight, but she knows the name of every person in this room, what drinks they like, what songs they like. I draw my salary, and it's more than fair for what I do. I don't hire or fire people, I don't make liquor orders or run games, or throw out the rowdies. And if I want a night off, it's no trouble. My work isn't harder, just more...visible."

Katherine looked down at her hands folded in her lap. "It's sweet of you to be concerned," she said, by way of filling the silence. "But I have taken advantage of my friends in so many ways, the little bit I can do here isn't enough to even begin to repay them. I don't know what I would have done here without them.  And I'm talking to much again," she finished with a laugh. "You realize, I don't really know much more about you than you did about me. Tell me about what brought you to Promise City, how long you've been here, what made you stay."

Booth replies, "Ah, well you already know much of my life story. I left California temporarily a few years ago, making trips to different cities for gambling tournaments, but I would always go back to check on my mother. 
Around three years back she convinced me that she could get along without me, so I moved out permanently. I tried several places until I found Promise City. I actually hadn't planned to stay, but then Arcade's Gang went and killed Billy the Kid in my house. My name made it into all of the newspaper accounts and turned me into a known gambler. People coming to town wanted to play at my table and hear the story. I know it probably sounds rather morbid to you, but I've kept the second floor preserved as it was that day and will only give tours to people who play at my table."

She says, "It is rather morbid, but it's part of how you're making your living. I can understand it, but I imagine someday you'll want your house back, all to yourself. You told me you wanted to make your fortune, but do you expect to make it by gambling, or is there something else you want to do?"  He says, "That's a good question, I honestly don't know what I really want to do. Back when I was a teenager I had dreams of joining my father as an actor, but you know how my one meeting with him went. I then tried finding work using my singing voice but that went nowhere. I then found that I had a knack for poker playing."

She replies, "I didn't know you sang. I hope I'll get the pleasure of hearing you someday. But I can see how making a living singing would be difficult. Places like these want women on the stage, you would have to become part of a traveling company, I suppose. Or go to a place like New York where they do operas and such things.  You should spend some time dreaming, you never know what you might enjoy doing. I never thought I'd be a school teacher, but here I am planning on opening a school."

It's now after 10:00 PM and Booth tells Kate "As much as I am enjoying our conversation one of the reasons I didn't run my own table tonight at the Long Branch is that I wanted to get to bed early. So I guess I'd better call it a night. Thank you dear lady for a lovely evening." He leaves money on the table for the two drinks that evening as well as a very generous tip of twice that amount.   

As Jake's game is finishing up he notices that Katherine is up and saying goodnight to Booth. Once Booth is gone and it appears that he isn't coming back Job Kane decides to leave as well, saying goodnight to Jake and Ruby and letting them know that they are now in charge.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 50, “A Night of Fun Among Friends”, Wednesday, March 15th , 1882:*

After Jake thanks and says his goodnights to the players he meanders over to the bar, grabs a bottle of whiskey and bourbon and returns to the table that Nanuet, Minerva and Ruby are sitting at. Chester is somewhere with Clairese, but Jake didn't notice where. He puts the bottles on the table, leaving the bourbon closer to he and Ruby. 

Putting a deck of cards on the table he says to Senorita Florencia, "Still want to learn how to play poker?" "I was just going to say Minerva that this is the man you want to ask about Poker." Nanuet says, pointing to Jake. "I never learned the game as most people wouldn't sit at the table with an Indian, so I never bothered. Can't say gambling holds much appeal to me either, so I guess it worked out for the best." Nanuet sits at the table willing to keep the others company as Jake begins his poker lessons. Minerva pulls her chair up closer to the table taking the bottle from Jake she pours herself a generous serving "I am very excited to learn. Nanuet was unable to explain the rules to me but perhaps we can both learn!" 

Jake lays the cards out face up on the table. "Five cards are dealt. You try and make the best hand of five cards you can. We usually play draw poker, so we'll stick with that. You get one chance to discard and draw some new cards." Jake then begins rearranging the cards on the table to create groups of hands in order of lower to higher. "One pair, two pair, three of a kind, ...." He continues through all the hands while he and Ruby answers questions. "We'll cover betting in a little while. Oh, and never draw to an inside straight UNLESS you are absolutely sure the goddess has stacked the deck." Jake laughs. Minerva raises her eyebrows at Jake. " The Goddess always stacks the deck, Senor, but not always in ones favor."

Minerva looks at Jake with a sly look " You know Senor Jake it never hurts to stack the deck in your favor. Perhaps if you held a game night where you give the proceeds to the church building fund. You would earn the favor of the more people in Promise City. You may find that this not only will draw a larger crowd to your saloon but could make things easier for you in other ways."

"And what ways are you referring to, Miss Minerva, if I may ask?" Ruby does not look up from her hand. "Seeing as how most of the people who want a church are the kind of people who don't want our sort around anyway, I can't see how having a card game here for them would make things easier on us..." Ruby glances up quickly then back again to her hand.  "But do we have to talk business? I thought we were going to relax tonight?" Ruby again pours herself a large glass of bourbon and starts working on it quickly.

As the poker lessons began, Katherine and Ginnie got the saloon cleaned up and ready for the next day. Not feeling like playing cards, Kate then sat down at the piano. She played quietly, beginning with an Irish song Tom had taught her, but then meandering away, playing as her fancy took her. It was a habit that had frustrated her teachers, who felt their job was to teach her to play the classics, not produce her own compositions.  There was happy laughter behind her, and a few minutes later Ginnie sat down on the bench next to her. She sighed contentedly and played on.

Now that the place was empty except for the help and his friends Nanuet relaxes considerably. "How do you find that bourbon? I have always preferred whiskey, but you two (pointing to Ruby and Jake) seem to have a taste for that stuff. Let me try it." Nanuet pours himself a glass from Ruby's bottle and sips lightly tasting the liquor. "Well, it's not too bad. I'll have to add it to my short list of vices." Nanuet says with a smile.

"Tell me Nanuet, how does one get a short list of vices? My list seems to be growing considerably, to my downfall I'm afraid." Ruby has a grin on her face but she looks to Nanuet, expecting an answer. Nanuet blinks, not expecting that question and not having an immediate answer. He hems and haws for a moment, then replies blankly.  "Well, one keeps themselves busy with work. That leaves little time for vices." Ruby nearly spits her drink out. "Work! No wonder I'm a lost cause. I might as well admit my vices will eventually get the best of me and enjoy the ride then, eh?" She finishes her bourbon and pours another one.

"I think Ruby, that you will find that "civilized" people like Mrs. King hide behind their moral outrage as a way to gain power. It is not your vices that they object to but the idea that they are not in control. It makes them uneasy. But not all of the people who want the church are like Mrs. King. Some genuinely want to help the community grow. I think that you will find that those kind of people have no objection to "your sort". And hopefully not to my sort either." Minerva continues to deal the cards. "But you are right this is not the time to discuss business. The idea just popped into my head. I apologize if I offended you." Nanuet laughs heartily. "I think it takes a lot more than that to offend Ruby Miss Minerva."

Ruby laughs too. "Nanuet is right, it does take a lot more than that to offend me, Senorita, I think that's what you say. But I will say that there are a lot of civilized people hiding behind their outrage in this town, people who judge you without even meeting or knowing you. Take your Mr. Lacey, for example. He was quick to judge me based on some false accusations, without ever asking if they were true. At any rate, I don't envy you, you have a hard job ahead of you." 

"I think we're missing all the fun, Ginnie," Kate said as she finished playing. "But it was nice to play just for myself for a little while."   She got up and took a seat at the table with her friends, waving the cards away when Jake moved to deal her in. "Welcome back Katherine. I was just about to propose a toast. "To enjoying the ride!" "Minerva raises her glass.

"Jake, deal her in anyway, I'll help her." Ruby turns to Kate. "Don't you think you should learn how to play? I mean, it is what Mr. Booth does for a living..." Ruby is saved by Minerva's toast. Ruby giggles at it and raises her glass, "To enjoying the ride!" She downs her drink and realizes she is already enjoying it, having that happy fuzzy feeling. 
"Now, poker isn't really about the cards, its about people. You have to learn to play the people at your table and be able to read them. Everyone does something to give themselves and the cards they have away, even the best poker players." 

"For example, Chester here gets a good hand and reaches for his drink, every time. When he is trying to bluff he adjusts his collar." Ruby shrugs. "Sorry Chet, but you do. And Minerva, you and Kate are the same. You both smile when you get good cards. That's a fairly obvious giveaway," Ruby giggles again. "But poor Nanuet. I could probably tell you his exact hand by reading his face. The whole lot of you need to work on your poker faces."

While Ruby was distracted with the toast, Kate again indicated not to deal her in. "I already know how to play, you taught me yourself Ruby, remember? I just don't care to tonight. I'll watch everyone instead, and see if I can spot how they give themselves away." "Kate, playing once does not make you know the game! Poker is something you need to practice at. And if you are going to play, you'd better be good. Believe me I learned that the hard way."

Nanuet looks at his cards and looks back at Ruby. "I am glad you can tell what cards I have, because I sure can't!" 
"What's the matter Miss Kate? Just a friendly game, why don't you want to play?" Kate sighed. "There's nothing the matter, I'm fine. I just don't particularly like poker. Really, nothing more than that. Please go on with the game." 

 Jake interjects, "Katherine, when you sit at Mr. Booth's table it's good that you at least know the basics and the etiquette. I believe it is a way of telling him you appreciate his friendship and respect his table." Jake cuts the deck, does a fancy bridge and shuffle and produces the ace of spades from the deck. He flips it around with his fingers before returning it to the deck. "Thanks for entertaining us on the piano by the way."  She exclaims, "Alright Jake, you win. But you all need to learn to take no for an answer now and then. You read a bit too much into the word. 
As for the piano I was really just playing for myself, but it's nice to hear someone else enjoyed it as well."

Jake manages to get a glass from the rapidly diminishing bourbon bottle. "You can tell quite a bit about someone from their behavior at a poker table. Sometimes it's subtle, other times not. Ruby is right that everyone gives away something, even the best. You'll pardon me if I don't care to discuss mine." Jake just smiles. Ruby raises her glass, "Mr. Cook's poker wisdom! I'd like to hear more of your analysis about that some time." She hiccups and takes a sip. 
"Kate would you prefer to dance instead? I'll dance with you, or you can dance with me I should say..."

Kate laughed and covered her face with her hands. "Stop! I'm fine. We're at the table, we're playing poker, and we’re slowing down on the bourbon so we don't give away our hands. Please just go on!"  The elf says, "Slowing down? I think I need to drink twice as much so I have a chance!" Nanuet looks at his cards and says "When they are all the same color is that a good thing?" "Heh, could be. They need to be all the same shape too!" Jake laughs and slaps the table.  Nanuet asks, "Same shape? All the cards are rectangles aren't they?"

Jake gives up.  "Alright, enough of this poker, philosophy and is everyone OK chit chat. Everyone IS OK. Time to dance. I'll play for a bit." Jake gets up quickly and goes to the piano with his glass of bourbon.   Jake starts playing and Ruby recognized the song. It was an old standard that she had sung early in the night, but somehow the style was different. She recognized the underlying melody, but there was a playful and uplifting quality to it. That and a whole lot more finger work was going on. It was nothing like the sweet, clear, and disciplined classical playing that Katherine could do. Though Ruby herself couldn't play the piano, she had been around enough to recognize the small bits of classical training that she heard peaking through the lively music coming from his playing. It wasn't quite as good as Katherine’s playing but it was enjoyable. 

Kate sat at the table with a stunned look on her face for a few moments. She thinks to herself, “How did a simple ‘I don't care to play,’ turn into the game breaking up? Maybe it's because I'm still sober, or more likely because they are all drunk."  Nanuet offers his arm to Minerva. "I won't admit to being much of a dancer, but I am willing to have some fun and act like I know what I am doing. Care to join me?"  

Ginnie watched the adults with an eye to their interactions with Ma'am Kate thinking about heading back to the keyboard now would be the time to talk to Miss Ruby. But she realizes that Ruby is well on her way to a happy drunk.  "Well no time like the present" Ginnie thinks to herself "Everyone here knows about he magic so this is as good a place as any to start with. I'll just try cleaning up that table and if I end up setting it on fire or anything Ma'am Kate is here to fix it so I should be ok." 

Ginnie focused on the lay lines that crossed the room, weaving the energy just like she would for a piece of lace crossing and twisting it creating the spell until she knew that the forces around her would do her bidding. The words, candance and intonation that she had heard Ruby use came to her with no problem as she released the forces she had formed to do her bidding. It was harder than Ginnie expected to control the spell but it did work. She realized that she could do the magic she just needed time to work on it.

Ruby was watching Jake play while out of the corner of her eye she saw Ginnie trying to cast a spell. It was successful, and the table was cleaned. Ruby smiles and as she is walking her way over to Jake she says to Ginnie quietly, "Good job..." The girl looks up at Ruby and she winks.  Ruby stands next to Jake at the piano. "Good job, baby. I like your playing. Play some fun songs and I'll sing." Jake plays some more rowdy saloon songs and Ruby happily sings along. 

Kate was looking around the room when she noticed Ginnie making some subtle but familiar gestures, then the table she was standing next to was clean. Thankfully Minerva had been distracted dancing with Nanuet. Katherine got up and hurried over as Ruby passed the girl on her way to the piano.  "Ginnie, come with me please." She hurried the girl over to a quiet corner by the kitchen, then got down on her knees so she could look in her eyes. "That was incredibly dangerous Ginnie," she said seriously. "We hardly know Miss Florencia, but we do know she is a Priestess. She doesn't know about me or Ruby. Beside the fact that you have no formal training, to be caught is dangerous for you, for me, and for my teacher. Please don't... don't frighten me like that Ginnie."

Ginnie replies, “I was careful Ma'am Kate. After all magic is magic, priest or magician you take the energy around you and fold it into what you need it to do. She wasn't paying attention and if anyone didn't know what I was doing they would have just thought I cleaned the table with this rag. How am I ever going to get good at it if I don't get a chance to practice? There really isn't anyone here who doesn't understand people using magic and if Mr. Jake didn't see it why would anyone else? You saw because you watch me all the time. Miss Ruby saw and said I did a good job! I made sure that she was close enough to stop any problems that might happened. And after all I just cleaned the table I didn't try the transport spell or anything big.” 

Kate answers, "It's not that simple, Ginnie. There is a great deal you don't know, and as much as magic of any kind may be similar, people have a great many prejudices. And those prejudices can get you killed." Kate hugged the girl tightly. "Please, no more until we can talk to Mr. Gonzales. I love you, and I don't want you to get hurt. I don't think I could.... just wait a few days, alright?" 

After a while Ruby walks over to Chester and asks him to dance. They dance around the floor, Chester tripping Ruby only a few times (or maybe it was the other way around). Ruby giggles and they talk about Clarisse, with Chester impressing Ruby with the fact they have a date the next night. "Hey Chet, why don't you ask Kate to dance, I'm going to dance with Nanuet."  Ruby approaches Nanuet, "Will you dance with me?" "Excuse me Miss Minerva." Turning to Ruby Nanuet winks and says "It would be an honor Miss Ruby."  Nanuet puts his right hand on Ruby's hip and lifts his left arm to about shoulder height. As Ruby reaches for his hand Nanuet switches hands several times with a confused look on his face. Finally Ruby grabs his wrists and guides his hands to the proper position. 

The two sloppily dance around the saloon, as Jake continued to play in his lighthearted style. As they moved around the floor they watched Jake's hands dance lively over the keys, transforming the somewhat staid old standard into a lively toe tapping little tune. Ruby's innate musical ability and years of experience told her quickly that he was improvising most of what he was playing, the only remnant of the original song was the underlying melody. She almost wanted to stop dancing and watch, transfixed on how nimble the hands traveled pleasantly but unorthodoxly across the ivories. 

Suddenly Nanuet's feet get tangled and he stumbles to the ground, interrupting Ruby's fixation on Jake and pulling her down with him.  Nanuet immediately scrambles over to the fallen beauty and says "Oh Miss Ruby, I am so sorry! Are you OK? I think I fell, I mean I think I made you fall, I mean..." He stands up and offers to help Ruby off the floor.

"Oowww. I don't think I had enough to drink to break that fall." Ruby rubs her butt then laughs. "It's ok, Nanuet, I know you didn't mean to throw me on the floor." Before she can say anything else the two puppies come running over and start jumping on Ruby and licking her. Ruby giggles uncontrollably, "Help me up before I drown!" She takes his Nanuet's hand and lets him help her up. "Maybe I should teach you how to dance. What do you think?" She smiles at him sweetly, "But maybe not tonight. I'm sure my alcohol consumption contributed to that accident." The pups are still running around their feet, nipping at them.

The elf says, "I suppose it could come in handy sooner or later. Learning how to dance that is. In the meantime, let me deal with these little rascals." Nanuet begins speaking to the dogs in his native tongue. The dogs seem to respond a bit but they are too excited to pay full attention. He heads towards the back door with the pups eagerly following. "I am going to take them for a stroll. Be right back."

"Good idea, thanks Nanuet." Ruby sees Kate lecturing Ginnie in the corner and she wanders over to them. "Kate, please come dance with me. Chester is dancing with Minerva and I already had my nightly fill of being thrown to the floor by Nanuet. Please," Ruby gives her a big smile. Kate wiped her eyes a bit and let go of Ginnie. "If you promise not to step on my toes, I'll dance, Ruby."

Ginnie hugs Kate back and smiles as she goes to dance with Miss Ruby. "Ok" she thinks to herself "no more new spells until we see Mr. Gonzalas.  But I didn't promise anything about this one and I know I need to work on it.  So I'll just play with it when no one is around it's a lot more fun than cleaning my room another way."  With that she smiles to herself and watches as the adults dance wishing she had something other than two left feet.  "I promise Kate, let's go." Ruby takes Kate's arm and guides her away from Ginnie, but turns her head and winks at the girl. She mouths the word, "Tomorrow," to her as she walks with Kate.  

Nanuet watches the dogs play outside and takes in the cooler night air. After a few minutes he comes back inside, puppies in tow. He finds a few appropriate treats and hands them to the puppies careful not to get his fingers nipped. As he pets the dogs he watches his friends around the room. He notices Ginnie standing on the side watching the dance floor. He gets up and makes his way over to her. 

Nanuet asks, "Ginnie, would you care to take a turn on the dance floor?"  She replies, I'd love to but I can't dance at all. I have two left feet and no rhythm, can't even clap to music and get it right. I love music but I can't hold a tune in a bucket. I'm more likely to hurt you than anything but watching is fun. I'll try if you want but you might want to keep that healing spell you use ready.”  He answers, "I have thick skin, I don't break so easily." Nanuet fingers the totem around his neck. "And I have this on standby if needed." he says with a laugh.  Nanuet leads the young girl out on the dance floor and bows low before they start dancing. The two dance slowly, and a bit clumsily but it is obvious to anyone watching that they are both having fun.

Ruby asks, "You would like to lead or follow, Mrs. Kale?" "Follow please, I never learned the man's part." Kate laughed. "Just try not to knock me over." Ruby grabs Kate and starts spinning her around. "And why would I knock you over? I've been dancing almost my whole life. I even used to get paid to do it, although not quite like this," Ruby giggles. Kate asks, "Did you dance on stage then, like Alexsis did when she was here? Or like the girls in New Orleans?" "Oh I never told you about my dancing career?" Ruby continues to dance Kate around the floor. "Yes I used to dance on the stage like Alexsis and the girls in New Orleans..." Ruby stops talking and Kate can tell she is thinking something over, before she continues slowly, "And I used to do some more, uh, private dancing, too." "Private dancing...." Kate repeated slowly. "You mean one man would pay you to dance with him? Or, or for him?"  She answers, "Both."

Kate asks, “And you've worked in places like the Palace, haven't you? Worked like the girls at the El Parador work," Kate said, her hands shaking slightly. "Yes," Ruby replies slowly, "I used to work at places like the Palace. I told you I danced and I would sing too, but mostly danced." Ruby shakes her head then stops dancing. "What does it matter what I did to get by?" "It doesn't," Kate said softly, laying her hand on Ruby's cheek. "I just hate to think of you having to do those things...But you came here for a different life, and you are building it. And only one man gets Miss Ruby West's attention now.”
"Yes," Ruby says softly, as she watches Jake deftly play the piano, "One man has my attention... As for the rest, we can talk about that another time. After all, tonight is for fun." The smile comes back on Ruby's face and she twirls Kate around in a quick circle. Kate put her hand back in Ruby's and let her spin her around the floor. Ruby would tell her the rest when she was ready; Kate was just happy she was willing to tell this much. 

Her smile came back as they whirled around the room to Jake's lively playing. "Thank you, Ruby. I don't dance enough these days, and you're the only one who asks!"  She replies, "Oh that's because I know you don't want the attention of strange men so I make sure to keep them away with a threatening glance when you're not looking," Ruby teases. Then she giggles again before dipping Kate. "Besides, it's funnier this way..."  “Funnier?" Kate laughed. "I doubt anyone's really looking Ruby. It's not that I don't like a little attention now and then, but attention from men here usually means buying a girl and drink and trying to pinch her. That kind of attention I don't want."

Ruby says, "First of all, you are wrong about men looking. This is the last time I will yell at you for saying that! Conrad looks, and you can't deny it so don't even try.  Getting pinched is a compliment, it means someone thinks you have something worth pinching.  And the same thing with buying a drink, they wouldn't offer if they didn't want to share a drink with you.  You can't be picky about the kind of attention you get, we're in the west, not in stuffy New York or Boston.  Out here men buy drinks and pinch to show their affections instead of doing the stupid courting stuff and you're just going to have to get used to it!"

Kate answers, "Ruby, you don't need to get so worked up about it. I fail to see how making it hard to sit is a sign of affection. It is impossible for a man I've never met to have 'affection' for me. If he's pinching it's because he wants something else. And I realize the courting I know wouldn't work here, but it's all like a foreign language. And Conrad," Kate stopped as she seemed to run out of steam. "Oh Ruby, I'm so confused. Maybe tomorrow afternoon we could have a talk."

Ruby giggled again. "I am NOT worked up Kate, only explaining to you how things work around here is all. You need to lighten up." Ruby glances at Jake, still playing the piano. "Yes, let's talk about Conrad, tomorrow, we can straighten you right out about him" she says somewhat distracted. She looks back at Kate. "I suppose that would be before my date with Mr. Eastman." Ruby shivers at the thought. "Would you play for Jake and I? I'll ask him if he wants to dance with me if you will."

Kate says, "Of course I'll play Ruby, that's something I do know how to do." "Oh Kate you know how to do plenty. Look at what a good dancer you are too!" Ruby gives her a little kiss on the cheek. Then she whispers, "Make sure to play some slow ones at the end..." and she skips off to the piano.  For the second time that night she comes up behind Jake and wraps her arms around him. He continues his lively play as Ruby kisses him and tries to distract him. "Come and dance with me now, you've played enough..."

"Alright, alright, I'll dance. Who's going to play the piano? Does anyone besides Katherine know how?" Jake says as he gets off the bench taking his empty glass with him. "I have no idea, I haven't seen anyone else play and Kate said she would." Ruby shrugs, "But I don't want to force to you dance with me and if you want to keep playing go ahead. You're doing a great job at it, I knew you could really play." She turns and starts walking back to the table to refill her drink.

Jake follows her over holds his glass out after she fills hers. "Force me Miss West? Not hardly, just got carried away with the piano playing. I don't get to do that much any more. Didn't realize I missed it." He drinks some bourbon and puts his glass down. "Ready?" "Well then maybe you should play more often Mr. Cook. I insist on it." Ruby drinks her bourbon, then places her glass down. "I'm ready," she smiles and takes his arm.

Whether it was the drink, Katherine’s lively piano, the evening or their general lack of inhibitions; Jake and Ruby danced in great circles around their friends with exaggerated motions and much twirling, swirling and spinning. There was occasional bumping of a chair or friend, but the pair quickly recovered almost daring the floor to pluck them from their orbit around the room.  "My goodness Miss West," Jake says panting and a light sweat glistening on his forehead, "you dance divinely."

Ruby wipes her hand gently across Jake's forehead. "Thank you," she whispers, looking up at him, "We dance well together, Mr. Cook." She puts her hands on his face and gives him a soft kiss. With a twinkle in her eye she says, "And now I'll wait until you're ready for bed." She leans up against the bar and slowly sips at her drink.  He replies, “"Let's stay up just a little bit longer, but not too long, eh?"  Jake has a few more drinks, and dances with Minerva and even Ginnie. More accurately, he danced with Ginnie on his feet. "Katherine, we'll have to teach someone else to play the piano, or else we'll never get to dance." Jake tells her and sits down next to her at the piano. "But it's getting late tonight, and I am just about ready to call it a night."

"Yes, it's getting late. Playing for all of you is no hardship, I enjoy it. We'll have to get Mr. Gonzales next time. He can't really play, but he can do a good imitation. I haven't seen much of you lately, you're almost a stranger." "Well Mrs. Kale we will have to rectify that. I'll try and stay out of jail and such and you'll have to come by and socialize more often." Jake holds up his glass and says, "To knowing me as well as you dare!" He grins and downs it. "You may regret that toast, Mr. Cook. I seem to be daring a lot more than I used to lately." "I believe that you are, Katherine Kale, and it becomes you." Jake replies with no hint of sarcasm. 

Kate smiled and laid a hand on Jake’s arm for a moment as the other continued to play. She brought the hand back but kept looking at Jake and said, "I understand you had a talk with Conrad. He said you sounded rather like a father," she laughed. Jake laughs too. He stops to answer and then laughs again. "That is the funniest thing I've heard in a long time. I only meant to tell him that you have friends that wouldn't take kindly if he didn't have your best interests at heart, and that they would welcome him if he did." Jake scratches his beard a couple of times and grins, "Probably didn't come out that way." He shrugs. 

She calmed her own laughter enough to say, "It came out fine, he told me not to be mad at you about it. But I do appreciate it," she added more seriously. "It's a little bit like having my brothers back." Probably a little drunker than he would admit, Jake's laughter fades to a more serious expression. He reaches behind him and removes a safely hidden small leather wallet and removes a picture. He looks at it for a moment before handing it to Katherine. In her hand is a small well-worn photograph of a slight young woman with dark eyes, long dark hair and a milky-pale complexion. Hand written on the back is 'I love you Jacob, Virginia'. Though not like looking in the mirror, Katherine is slightly startled to see a close resemblance to herself. "My sister." Jake says quietly. 

"She's lovely," Kate said with a little smile. "You love her, and miss her very much, don't you? What happened to her?" Jake takes the picture back and puts it away. "I assume she is still in Philadelphia. I don't know. I think about her a lot." He stands. "Last time I saw her I had interrupted some wedding plans. It was all for the best." Jake forces a yawn. "You have a pleasant night's sleep, we'll have to do this again soon. What good is owning a saloon if you can't enjoy it." "Not much good at all," she answered lightly. Katherine took his hand and kissed his cheek. "Good night, Jake."

Ruby chats with Nanuet while Jake dances with Minerva. She thanks him for taking good care of the puppies and for being a good friend, but she feels the message is lost on Nanuet in his current state. Ruby quietly watches Jake dance with Ginnie. He is tender and silly with her, and Ruby is surprised to find it a very endearing moment. A smile comes unbidden to her face and Ruby does not stop it.  She bids Chester goodnight also and he promises to make sure Nanuet, Minerva, Kate and Ginnie all get home safe. Kate is talking with Jake, and as Ruby walks by gives Kate’s shoulder a squeeze and whispers goodnight. A quick wave to Minerva and she leaves the room.  Ruby makes her way upstairs to their room, with the puppies in tow.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 51, “An Unexpected Reaction”, Wednesday, March 15th , 1882:*

Ruby lights the candles with some difficulty, her hand being slightly unsteady, and her vision a bit blurry. The puppies lie on a pillow in the corner and fall right asleep. Ruby gazes at herself in the mirror for a long while, gently caressing her earrings every now and then. She decides to get undressed and as she starts to she feels the box.  Ruby knows she should leave it in her pocket, not tempt fate, but she can not resist the temptation and she pulls it out. She stares at the black box in her hand before flipping the lid with her thumb. The diamond glitters in the candlelight. It is by far the largest jewel that Ruby has ever had in her possession. It sparkles and calls to her, tempts her to feel the weight of it. She slowly slides the ring out of the box and slips it onto her finger. 

Downstairs, Luc watches the lively saloon. He watches as the others drink and dance. "and I got yelled at for sipping one beer for six hours?" Luc thinks to himself as he takes a drag off of his cigar. He picks up his mug next to him and takes a drink.

At the table, Chester reflected back upon his conversation from earlier that evening.  He had just Clairesse Townsend where she wanted to dine.  She replied, "I was thinking the Alhambra. I've never been there before and I'd like to try it. Do you have anyone in mind as far as chaperones. I don't really know too many people in town." He laughed. "I'd suggest Ruby and Jake, but I don't think having the bosses around would be too good. Whoever your parents decide is fine by me. I'll take you home after your finished here. OK?"  She replied, "Oh, my parents are no longer living. My only living family is my cousin. She works at the Gay Lady Variety Hall."  That had made him feel awkward.

Chester escorted Clairesse to her home, a room at the Promise City Hotel, after she finishes her last set. She does not allow her to escort her further than the first floor "As it would not be proper."  He stated, "I'll see you tomorrow. Goodnight." He whistled as he returned to the Lucky Lady and saw his friends gathered around a table.  Jake was dealing cards, teaching Minerva how to play poker. "Deal me in on the next hand. It's not often I get a chance to play with the famous Jake Cook," Chet commented.   "Glad to have you Chester, although infamous might be more accurate." Jake gives him a smile and says, "You and your money are always welcome at my table during regular hours too."  "I'll have to take you up on that offer. I'm sure my money will make itself at home at your table. A shave tail like me would make your other players happy."  

Minerva has had quite a bit to drink and has shed her ladylike veneer. She can be heard laughing loudly and using some rather unladylike language as she continues to play cards with Jake and Chester. With a loud guffaw she slams her cards down on the table revealing a Royal Flush. "By the gods, I could really get to like this game! Luck and skill that's what's gotten us to this fine city." She giggles, "Isn't that right Luna?" 

She leans across the table, "So Chester, wanna see Luna's new trick? Gimme a coin." Chester pulls a coin out of his pocket and hands it to Minerva. She holds it in her closed palm and concentrates momentarily. When she opens her palm a soft light is emanating from the coin. Both Jake and Chester look at her with raised eyebrows.  "Naw," she waves her hand away, "That's not the trick. Watch this." She tosses Chester's hat across the room and throws the glowing coin into the hat. 

She whistles once and Luna immediately spreads her wings and glides over to the hat. She picks it up in her talons and flies back depositing the hat on the table. "Good girl Luna!" she says kissing the bird on the cheek. "Pretty good huh!" Minerva beams and hands Chester his hat.   Chester claps. "Very nice, Miss Florencia. Must have been hard to teach Luna that trick."   Nanuet comments, “Very good Miss Minerva! I did not know you had the talents to train animals as well as do the work of the Gods. And let’s not forget pull amazingly good poker hands! Multi-talented indeed!”

"I am a quick learner," she laughs and teases him, "As are you, Senor Nanuet! You appeared quite graceful on the dance floor! She turns to Chester. "You know, Senor Chester, " she pouts, "If we are going to be friends you must stop calling me Miss Florencia." Nuzzling Luna she continues, "She is a very smart bird. Aren't you Luna? I'm not sure if it's a useful trick or not but Luna loves to learn and I derive great joy out of teaching her." 

With a heavy sigh she pushes back from the table and stumbles on the chair. In an attempt to regain her composure she grips the back of the chair and attempts to stand tall. Regally she announces to the room in general, "Much to my regret the hour grows late and if I am to meet with the Committee tomorrow I must be heading home." She mutters something about looking good for the firing squad and clumsily gathers up her belongings. After struggling with her gloves and shawl and dropping them several times she stuffs everything in the flute case. With an exaggerated wave to everyone in the room she calls out, "Muchas Gracias mi Amigos, for such a lovely evening," and unsteadily heads towards the door. 

Nanuet watched Minerva, a little unsteady on her feet , and get ready to leave. She called her owl and turned to head out when he stopped her. "Please, Miss Minerva, if you could stand my company I would like to escort you back to your bed. Uh, umm, I mean escort you so you can go to bed. I mean walk you back to the boarding house!" he says exasperated. Nanuet's face turns a deep shade of crimson after his innocent slip up. 

"I think that perhaps, Senor Nanuet, that I could use your assistance at least as far at the steps of the boarding house." She giggles and accepts his arm. The two lean against each other, both somewhat intoxicated and make their way out of the Lucky Lady. Nanuet escorts Minerva back to her boarding house, changing the subject to animal training to avoid further embarrassment. 

When they arrive he says good night and adds, "I think you add some spice to this town Miss Minerva, I am glad you came." "Gracias Senor, let us hope that they don't run me out on the next train." She reaches up and kisses him gently on the cheek. "You are a fine man, Senor Nanuet. I am glad to have made your acquaintance also. Buenas Noches mi amigo." And Minerva turns and stumbles into the house.

Back upstairs, Ruby extends her arm out far, then holds it close to her face. Ruby is entranced by the ring and everything a ring like that stands for. In her current state it held her as almost if she was under the effect of a spell. She confuses herself with crazy arguments but every thought she has ends with a glance at the ring. She hears footsteps approaching and the door opening and it is as if the spell had been broken. She blinks, drops the box to the floor and quickly flips the ring, stone side in.

Jake enters the room to see Ruby exaggeratedly pull off her shoes and throw them. She stands near the bed, untying the bed curtains from the posts. She lets her long hair down and shakes it loose. “You got a letter, I put it on the desk. Didn’t have a chance to tell you about it earlier…” Jake heads over to the smaller part of their room to read the letter from Abby. He can hear the sound of her dress being dropped to the floor, followed by the distinct sound of the hooks on Ruby’s corset being opened as he reads the letter from Abby, which is immediately followed by more rustling of fabric and some giggling. 

When he gets back to the larger part of the room, Ruby is sitting on her feet on the far side of the bed, in only her underclothes, which are hanging off her. “So,” she says, “What exactly does this Mattie know how to take care of?” Jake sits on the edge of the bed and Ruby starts crawling towards him with a mischievous grin. “Something I should know about?”  Jake laughs. "Mattie and I were, uh, friendly back when I was in Chicago. She could be, how can I put this, very enthusiastic in the right mood. She was pretty enough I suppose, not a beauty. When she wasn't working we had some fun and kept each other from being lonely." He gives her a half smile and a shrug. 

“Like we do…” Ruby answers, “Have some fun and keep each other from being lonely, that is.” She rolls over on her back and puts her head in Jake’s lap. “Why did you leave then?”  "Like we do?" Jake says almost to himself. "Nothing like we do. I don't think she would have brought me to harm, but I didn't trust Mattie. First and foremost Mattie took care of Mattie. We had a relationship of convenience. Sure we may have been partial to each other, but Mattie came around when it was convenient to Mattie." Jake strokes Ruby's hair. "I didn't leave Mattie, I left Chicago. I did and learned everything I needed at the time. I left because there was nothing to keep me." 

Ruby turns on her side, keeping her head in Jake’s lap and faces him. Her undershirt is open at the bottom revealing the curve between her waist and hip and her skirt is bunched up so her legs are free. “But you have something to keep you here and that is why you stay…” she says quietly. 

She starts fiddling with the buttons on his shirt while speaking, opening them one at a time. “So, while you were playing cards Mr. Eastman came by. He got down on his knees in front of me and asked me to marry him on the porch. I told him I couldn’t marry him, gave him the best reason I had. He won’t take no for an answer.” Ruby slips her hand inside Jake’s shirt and runs her finger gently up and down his chest. “He wanted to know where you were but I wouldn’t tell him, didn’t want to interrupt your poker game. He thinks we’re having dinner tomorrow, well, tonight. He gave me this,” Ruby holds up her hand and shows Jake the sparkling diamond. “Just trying it on for fun I guess.” 

Jake eyes the ring like vermin with a poisonous bite. "He wanted to know where I was? Was he thinking of calling me out?" He snorts and shakes his head. "It's big," he says pointing at the ring but doesn't touch it. "Fun, huh." The word hangs in the air. "What is it that makes it hard to send him away? Is it the money? Is it something else? You know I won't let him cause you any trouble if you ask me." 

“I don’t know what he was thinking but I didn’t think you would want to get involved, especially inside the Lucky Lady and most especially while you were playing cards. Why would he call you out?” Ruby sits up and leans on her arms but keeps close to Jake. “Yes, it’s big,” Ruby says pulling it slowly off her finger and looking at it. “I tried to give it back to him but he insisted I take it.” Ruby is quiet for a long moment. 

“I told you, I didn’t want to be mean to him because of my parents. Maybe it’s foolish of me to be afraid of them but I still am.” Ruby is quiet again and she starts twisting her hair around her finger. “Send him away? I thought I was doing that. I told him I wouldn’t marry him, I said I didn’t love him. He had some choice things to say about you and I told him he was wrong. What else should I do? Shoot him?” 

"Eastman must be a persuasive man." Jake says with a raised eyebrow. "Look, I was just joking about him calling me out. I just don't know why he'd want to speak to me. Seems to me no matter how you treat Mr. Eastman your parents are going to find out you are here." Jake lies back across the bed. "Nobody is going to make you do anything you don't want to do. You have friends here that will stand by you. I don't care if it is Eastman or your parents, I won't let anyone push you into something you don't want. All you have to do is ask me, and you have whatever help you need." He strokes her arm and says, "You didn't think I wanted to be involved? How much more involved could I be?" 

“I don’t know Jake, how much more involved could you be?” Ruby repeats back the question to Jake. She lies down next to him, putting her head on his shoulder. She reaches out and opens Jake’s hand, palm up. She drops the ring into his hand and closes his fingers around it. “I’m asking you for your help, Mr. Cook, I want you to help me.” She runs her hand across his chest, up his neck and to his face, ending with her fingers on his lips. “I need you to help me,” she whispers. 

"Done." Jake puts the ring on the nightstand. "Your knight is ready to save you, my princess. Enough of Mr. George Eastman for tonight, he's already taken too much of your precious time. I'll deal with him tomorrow. You were supposed to have worry free fun." Jake waves his hands around in poor imitation of Senor Gonzalez casting a spell. "There, that bad man's evil influence is now dissolved. Feel better?" He rolls over on his side with his head resting on his hand.  “My knight has already saved me,” Ruby smiles. “Yes, I feel better. But I’ll feel much better tomorrow. Nice spell, Mr. Cook. Maybe I’ll try one of my own.” Ruby sits up next to Jake and closes her eyes. 

She starts an incantation, quietly singing words that Jake does not know. She sings them over and over, and Jake notices a very faint breeze start, softly blowing the curtains on the bed. Ruby’s hair moves in the gentle wind and Jake can feel it caress his face as it moves around him. A scent comes to him on the movement, like vanilla and lotus blossom, swirling in and out of his nostrils. Ruby is still singing with her eyes closed and she is concentrating hard. Finally she opens her eyes and moves slowly down towards Jake and kisses him. 

When their lips touch it’s like electricity and Jake gets a tingling sensation as he feels something he’s never experienced before. Suddenly he is flooded with emotion, overcome with feelings not his own. He feels intense love and friendship, trust, contentment but also some confusion, even a bit scared. Ruby pulls back from Jake only a bit. “Did anything happen?” Jake's eyes are a wide open and he does not answer immediately. "What in Hades was that?" “I don’t know,” Ruby smiles hesitantly, “If it worked…I wanted you to know how I feel, to feel what I feel. What was it like?” 

"That isn't going to happen every time you kiss me now is it?" Jake looks a bit unsettled. "It was unnerving, I'm just not used to this magic stuff. It was only a moment but what ever I was feeling was gone and was replaced by what you were feeling? I was just not prepared for that, uh, um..." She notices he is shaking ever so slightly. Ruby backs away from Jake. “Oh, um, I’m sorry. I won’t do it again." She starts biting her lip. "Maybe we’d better just go to bed, I’ve really messed this night up.” He sits upright and a mild shudder takes him. He rubs his arms a few times like it's cold but the room is comfortably cool. Finally he goes across the room for a drink which he quickly consumes.  Ruby sighs and crawls under the covers. She pulls the covers way up and buries her face in the pillow and thinks, “That didn't go as planned... then again it never does...”

Jake and Ruby had retired upstairs, and Miss Florencia had gone back to her boarding house. Nanuet was certainly too drunk to walk them home, and Chester was likely not much better. She and Ginnie would be fine to get home on their own, just this once.  Back in their room Kate hummed softly as she got ready for bed, and fell asleep as soon as her head hit the pillow.

Kate woke early in the morning, refreshed despite how late she had gone to bed. Ginnie was still in her cot but it was hard to tell if she was awake or not. Kate decided to let her sleep. If she wanted to visit families with her later she could, but she had been up late the night before, and Kate would only be downstairs if Ginnie needed her. She dressed in her prim blue, the closest she had to what she imagined a schoolteacher would wear. She pinned her hair up simply, then went downstairs into the Cantina.

The Cantina was quiet, but had more people in it than Katherine had expected this time of morning. Of course, most people had regular jobs to get to, so breakfast would be early. Someday soon she might be one of these early risers, on her way to her own school. Dorita walked briskly over. How early she must get up every day. "Just tea for now Dorita," Kate said quietly. "Mr. Booth will be in for breakfast this morning, I'll eat when he gets here. He hasn't already been, has he?"

Dorita says that he has not, and that she's never seen him up any earlier than 10:30 in the morning. Kate sits and waits. She is surprised to see Juan Gomez come downstairs with a pair of suitcases and pay what he tells Pedro is his final bill. Juan then departs out the front door.  

Luckily the alcohol helped Ruby sleep that night. The next morning she woke as the puppies began crying. She quickly gets out of bed and dresses. She grabs the ring off the table and put it in the box, to keep in her pocket for safekeeping. If she hadn't been in a rush she would have actually taken the time to put it in the safe. She heads downstairs to take the fur balls out of the room before Jake could wake up. She lets them out and refills their food and water. She grabs some muffin to eat for breakfast and downs it with some leftover whiskey. She cleans up from the night before and by then Niles Hoover arrives to start the day. She excuses herself and sits out on the porch, drinks her whiskey and watches the world wander by.

Chester strolls out of the El Parador with a smile on his face. He strikes a match off his boot and lights a cigarette. Ruby sits on the porch, lost in her thoughts. With a raised eyebrow, Chester notes the glass of whiskey in her hand. She doesn't need a lecture from me about drinking in the morning. "Good morning Ruby. I had a lot of fun last night. We haven't had a party like that since January. Seems like that new preacher woman will be an interesting addition to Promise City."

Jake wanders down stairs after getting ready for the morning. He notices Chester go out front and speak to Ruby. Jake decides the kitchen is a better first destination. "Buenas Diaz, Maria." Jake greets her cheerfully. "Just getting some coffee." He picks at some leftovers from last night and then tries to pick at some of whatever it is she is making. "Aye, no!" Maria says slapping his hand. "No done yet, no touch." Jake laughs, "Dorita taught you too well." He wanders out into the main room, and then meanders out to the porch not sure if he is grateful that Chester is there or not.

"Morning Chet, if there can be anything good about mornings," Ruby smiles. The puppies scamper around her feet and then run over to Chester when he walks out. They sniff his feet then head back to Ruby. "I'm glad you had fun last night. You're a good dancer. We should do it more often" Ruby flips her hair then pulls her knees up to her chest on the bench. "Yes, Minerva seems like a very nice lady." She sees Jake walk out onto the porch and glances back down the street to the morning traffic.

Jake takes another sip of his coffee. He nods to Chester, "Morning soldier, morning Ruby." He stands there quietly holding his cup, a thin wisp of steam curling around in front of his face. The gambler glances up and down the street quickly before returning his gaze to the others. Mischief finally decides to get up and sniff around Jake before going back to Ruby. "I wonder if there will be a hearing today for Mr. Lucky?"

Ruby comments, "Good morning Jake, although Chester and I were just discussing if there really is such a thing." Lucky jumps up onto the bench and nudges Ruby with her nose. Ruby puts her arm around the mutt and scratches her head. She takes a drink of her whiskey while continuing to look down the street. "Marshall Rodriquez mentioned that the Judge was in town and would probably take care of the situation. I doubt Mr. Lucky has money to pay for a sentence, if he gets one, so I suppose you had better decide if you want to take his table or not, or if the Lucky Lady is willing to bail him out." Ruby finally looks to Jake and she smiles softly at him while continuing to pet the pup.

"Good morning, Jake. I was just on my way over to the El Parador for breakfast. I'll see you both later." Jake waves as Chester heads off to find breakfast. "Yes, I'm sure cheerful Chester was complaining about morning." He takes another sip of coffee before turning to face Ruby. "I suppose I have had more of my share of days when the morning seemed like the enemy and the light burned my eyes." He chuckles. "Mostly I'm pretty happy with mornings, but I have the luxury of the enjoying the brightness of your smile." 

After some more coffee Jake adds, "Tony Lucky is a fool. We'll see what happens and decide at the time. I'm sure we could figure out how to get along without him. We might even be better off, that could have been the Lucky Lady Bauer was shooting up." Jake just shakes his head. "I suppose that is true. I would have been really angry if that happened here. I have no love for the man, I don't like the way he looks at me, so I don't really care what happens." Ruby goes back to petting Lucky while Mischief continues to prance around her feet.

Jake sits on the bench next to Ruby, both his hands around the mug. "I... So Last night... Um, I was.... Err, I didn't... Oh Hades!" Jake finally says in exasperation. "So, how did you sleep?" He offers lamely. Ruby continues to pet Lucky, who picks her head up and looks at Jake when he sits next to her. 

She answers coolly, "Well, I might have slept better if the last thing I saw wasn't the look of sheer panic on my lover's face at something I had just done.  Unnerved over something that makes me who I am and something that I have already had enough rejection in my life over. So opposed to the warm, content, snuggly 'we just made love' sleep I was planning on, I had the 'I hope he doesn't hate me and want to leave me in the morning' sleep. So how did you sleep?" There is some bite in Ruby's voice and she looks at him with a raised eyebrow, but Jake can tell by her eyes that she is more afraid than anything else.

"Bout as well." He has another gulp of coffee. He leans back against the building. "Hate you? Not hardly. Leaving? No way." He takes in a long slow breath, and let's it out the same. "Was I frightened last night?" He laughs bravely and says in a very low voice. "A bit." 

He rolls the mug back and forth in his hands and glances about to see that no one is near by. "Three months ago I barely knew some of that stuff was possible. Something about it makes me, um, let's just say nervous. So I was getting used to you being able to make some stuff happen. Last night I thought you were just setting the mood, you know like with the candles." He stops and drinks some more. "So there is this exotic smell in the air, and a little breeze. Then I'm ready for that warm romantic kiss. Instead, I... well instead I was just surprised. When I asked you about it, you made it sound like you might not be sure what was happening. I suppose I was liquored up too." He looks down at the porch. "Big brave Jake panicked."

Ruby visibly relaxes. “I apologize, Jake, I didn’t mean to scare you.” She looks down again at Lucky, who is now making her way closer to Jake. She sighs, “I have this thing, this feeling inside of me. It’s not like Kate and studying out of a book. I can try to manipulate it anyway I want to, doesn’t mean it’s going to work. Even sometimes when I get mad or really happy, things just happen and I can’t control them, although since Mr. Gonzales’s been teaching me that doesn’t happen too much anymore.” 

“I was just thinking that maybe if you could feel what I felt, maybe you would understand…well… forget it.” Lucky nudges Jake’s arm with her nose and Ruby smiles at her before looking back at Jake. “She likes you. I haven’t seen her do that to anyone else, she’s shyer than her brother.” Mischief is hopping back and forth on the porch, chasing an unseen enemy. “Anyway, sorry that I surprised you like that and I won’t do it again.” Ruby pulled at her hair in thought.  “Oh but you liked the smell? My two favorite scents, vanilla and a flower someone gave me once. They only open at night, the flower that is. It was rare, and very beautiful.”

"I did ask you to help me understand...." He rubs his eyes with one hand and sighs. "I was thinking in more conventional terms." He reaches out for her hand but hesitates just a second before touching it. Some tension seems to drain out of his shoulders after he does. "We don't have to share my little panic attack, do we? It would probably be best if we just kept it to ourselves." "I won't tell anyone. You're still big brave Jake to me." Ruby picks up Lucky and puts the fur ball on her lap. She moves closer to Jake and with a smile on her face looks him right in the eyes, "So, you're not afraid of me are you?" Smiling he says, "Not anymore than I was when I saw you shoot those rustlers in the caves."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 52, “Jake’s Devious Mind”, Thursday, March 16th , 1882:*

A short while after Kate has been in the Cantina Conrad Booth arrives and joins Kate for breakfast. He makes a comment about how much he dislikes early mornings and how he hopes that Arcade's Gang appreciates the sacrifices that he makes for them.  Kate replies, "I'm sure they appreciate it. 

As for mornings, it is hard to appreciate them when you keep late hours. But there is something beautiful about the early morning, when everything is still and silent, and the sun rises in a riot of colors. You feel like you're the only person in the world, but you aren't lonely, because the earth is there with you and you can feel how you belong to it, and it belongs to you." She stopped suddenly and blushed. "And obviously, one can become philosophical early in the morning." 

She turned the subject then, talking lightly as they ate Dorita's delicious meal. As they were finishing up Kate said, "Oh, I wanted to return this." She reached into her handbag and pulled out the large amount of money he had left her last night. "I don't want your money," she said gently. "You are a friend, to take care of you at the Lucky Lady wasn't work." "Yes, but you were working." He takes back all except for a dollar, commenting "I believe that would be a reasonable tip for the evening. I wouldn't want to you treat me different than other customers of yours." 

Chester walks over to the Cantina. He reaches for the door, but sees Kate sitting with Booth and says to himself, “Whoops. Don't want to butt in there. Guess I'll try the Silver Dollar.”   Kate and Conrad sit and enjoy the breakfast. Near the end of the meal he removes and glances at six small books that he has in his pocket. "What's that?" Kate asks. He replies "The passports for Arcade's Gang. That's how I'm going to prove to the Judge that they were out of the country at the time of the shootings."  She replies, "Passports should do it. I wonder if they'll come back here. I'm rather looking forward to it, except replacing one of their horses. Sure Shot Sam, I think Dorita said? I hope he won't be angry about what happened to his horse." He states, "Yes, Dorita has been worried about that since January. Mr. Gonzales said that he spoke to Sam about it so I guess you'd have to ask him." 

Conrad puts the passports back and then takes out his pocketwatch and glances at it, commenting, "I got up too early, there's still some more time. Just as well, today will be a busy day in Promise City. The Lucky and Bauer trial is at 2:00 and the Vigilance Committee is holding a rally at 3:30. I heard that Baxter was up late last night printing up his rag to sell today. Looks like the halfling will miss it, he isn't expected in until tonight's stage."

Kate answers, "Poor Mr. Chumbley, he hates to miss anything. He really needs to set up an office here so he doesn't have to go back and forth to Tombstone.  I'm afraid I'm going to miss most of the excitement. I have families to talk to this morning, a cooking lesson after lunch, and Flint will need Ginnie and I out at the ranch today. I'm not even sure I'll be back in town tonight, we might sleep out at the house.  What kind of rally is the Vigilance Committee going to hold? Nothing to give us trouble down at the Lucky Lady, I hope." He replies, "Probably, that group would like to see all of the saloons in town close, especially those that have entertainment. But I imagine that the new priestess and the church will be the dominant topic for today."

Kate says, "Probably, poor Miss Minerva. I'll have to work very hard to keep my little school out of that committee's hands. Where is this rally being held? I might have to make the time to walk past and see what's going on. And I can get an idea of what Mrs. King is like." Conrad replies, "They have their non-public sessions at the Great Western Boarding House but for their public meetings, like today's, they meet in the unfinished Town Hall."

She says, "I'll make a point of stopping my before I go out to the ranch. Oh, and I need to go to Frye's today and pick up my new clothes. I think I've overscheduled myself today," she laughed. "I'm already tired and the day is just starting.”

Back at the Lucky Lady, Ruby answers laughing "Oh yes," to Jake’s comment.  "Even then I was worried and looking out for you! And you thought I passed out from those rocks on my head but it was more from the stupidity of me charging in there and shooting a bunch of outlaws." Ruby shakes her head. "That seems like a long time ago." Jake's expression changes quickly, "Hey, come with me upstairs I want to show you something." 

They climb to their room with the puppies in tow. Jake takes out the small crate that was delivered not long ago by the postmaster. The lid was already off and Jake removes the small hand press. "This little tool is a forger's dream. That is if you know how to use it." He smiles broadly. "It takes too much time, effort and resources to forge actual currency and the risk is too great. There are lots of lesser documents that can, with a little clever thinking, get you much greater rewards with very little risk." He is positively beaming. "We are going to use this to get a sample of Kitty Trent's handwriting." He tosses the pieces of the crate top to the puppies on the floor to chew on. "Oh," Ruby laughs looking at the press, "And I thought you were going to show me the bed."   

She runs her finger over it. "And what are we going to do with dear Kitty's handwriting once we have it? And I'm guessing you know how to use this thing?" "It's been a while, but I was pretty good with it." Jake says while laying out the letter set. "I was wondering what Mr. Adair might think if he found a handwritten note from a trusted employee sharing some of his secrets for personal gain?" 

Ruby furrows her brows and looks at Jake with confusion apparent on her face. 

Jake removes a letter from his wallet and places it on the desk. He takes a fresh piece of paper and copies the first line.  Ruby had written:  _Dear Jake, Here I sit awake in the middle of the night, unable to sleep_   He copies it several more times and hands it to Ruby. “Oh you kept that letter?” Ruby replies a bit embarrassed. She looks over what Jake wrote and her eyes narrow slightly, then she smiles. “You got pretty good there towards the end. That first line isn’t too good but you really got very close at the end. I might not even know it wasn’t my own handwriting.” 

"Give me an hour to play with this and finish my idea." Jake gets up and gives her a hug, then pushes her out the door. “Hey…” Ruby pouts as she gets pushed out the door. “Alright, I’ll go help Maria, if she lets me.” Ruby heads downstairs with the puppies in tow and enters the kitchen where Maria is starting lunch. “Need some help?” Maria looks at Ruby with disbelief. “You feel ok Senorita?” “Sure, I’m feeling fine. Just thought I could help,” Ruby shrugs, “I mean, it is my saloon. Plus I’ve been hoping you could teach me how to speak and understand Spanish, at least a little.” Maria looks at Ruby with even more disbelief than before. “I help with your Spanish,” she says slowly, “You not help with lunch. Ok?” Ruby laughs. “Deal.” Maria spends the next hour or so teaching Ruby some basic expressions in Spanish. Ruby thanks her and heads back upstairs. 

Ruby walks back to their room. “Baby, I’m home!” she calls out. She walks over to the office side of their room and sees Jake still sitting at the desk, hands stained with ink, crumpled up papers all over the floor. “You’ve been busy,” she says looking around at the mess. She leans on his back and looks over his shoulder. “Well, how did you do?” 

"How is this?" He hands her an unfolded piece of paper that is printed on the letterhead and handwritten for the rest. 

_Steinberg, Noyce and Peterson Law office 
PO Box 1187 
Chicago, Illinois 

Dear Miss Kitty Trent: 

This is your official notification of the demise of Thaddeus Trent and the disbursement of his assets as directed by his last will and testament. Mr. Trent had substantial financial holdings from his land investments, but had no children to pass them to. This law office, named as executor of Mr. Trent's estate, is following Mr. Trent's final wishes as detailed in his will. Namely, located all living children of his brothers and disperse the assets evenly among them. 

Unfortunately Mr. Trent's brothers have predeceased him, or at least we believe so. There is even some dispute as to how many Trent brothers there actually were. Mr. Trent came from a very poor family and was a self made man. It appears that his brothers were not as fortunate. We find the official records by themselves to be inadequate to identify potential heirs. 

Please contact this office in writing to indicate your interest in the estate of Thaddeus Trent. Please indicate one of the following in your correspondence. 
1. You are certain you are not related or are uninterested in any potential settlement.
2. You are certain you are related and are interested in the potential settlement 
3. You are uncertain if you are related but are interested in potential settlement if proof of relationship can be established. 

Evidence of family relationships will bolster your claim. Please include pertinent family history including names, dates and locations as you know them. Requests to be included in the potential settlement must be postmarked by March 31, 1882 to be considered valid. Research will begin as soon as correspondence is received. 

All correspondence will be kept confidential, and heirs to the estate can consider this law firm to be their attorneys for privacy regulations. This law firm recommends you keep the potential of a settlement on your behalf private to avoid any intrusions by opportunists. 

Best regards, 
Barnaby Mellon 
Bequeathment Clerk_

"I send it to Mattie, she sends to Kitty postmarked from Chicago. Kitty writes back to the PO Box, Mattie sends to me. You read Kitty's mind and tell me a secret about Adair. I write a letter from Kitty to someone, maybe Fisk, maybe someone else. We arrange to have the letter lying around where Adair can find it. We start to put doubt in Adair's mind about his trusted friends. Who knows what he'll do." Jake smiles a nasty smile. "I'll admit it needs a little more work, and is a bit complicated, but I really like it." Jake stands up. "I think it was Mark Twain who said there is more real pleasure to be gotten out of a malicious act, where your heart is in it, than out of thirty acts of a nobler sort." There is a gleam in his eye and a big smug smile on his face. 

Ruby is silent for a few minutes before she finally speaks. “The letter is good, very good. How do we make sure Kitty gives me a secret? We need to work on that. And let’s try to get that rat Baxter involved in this too, if we can. Maybe include something about him being in on it and willing to publish it in his paper?” Ruby is silent again. “I’m in awe of your deviousness Mr. Cook, I’m impressed.” 

Jake picks up a crumbled piece of paper. He draws the dagger from his boot and says “Incendie.” He startles only slightly as the flame emerges from the tip and lights the paper over a metal trash can. "Bad form to leave evidence." He meticulously burns each practice sheet of paper. "We'll have a little time before we get Kitty's response, assuming she does reply. Think about it." Jake addresses an envelope to Kitty Trent care of the postmaster in Promise City. He writes Mattie a letter and puts both in an envelope. He adds a five-dollar money order at the post office and mails it.

Ginnie excuses herself and heads right for the kitchen where she snatches a plate of food from the counter and avoids the snap of a dishrag that just misses her bottom  "Morning Dorita!" Ruby says with a giggle as she pops a sweet pastry that she knows was left on the counter for her into her mouth.  Dorita exclaims, "Go SIT and eat and no talk with mouth full!" "Morning Ma'am Kate, ...sir" she says in between bolted mouthfuls of food. "Slow down Ginnie, it's not going to go anywhere," Kate said with a fond laugh and an amused glance at Conrad.  She asks, "I'm going to visit some of the families with children today, to see if there is any interest in a school, would you like to come?" 

While Jake mails his letter Ruby heads over to the El Parador. Ginnie hurried out the door.  Kate caught a glimpse of Ruby outside as Ginnie ran outside. "That girl moves so fast sometimes it makes my head spin. Sometimes you're right about my luck. I met Ginnie on one of the worst days of my life; but I wouldn't change it for the world."  
She catches Ginnie on her way out the door. 

"Hey Kid," Ruby greets her. "Let's go have a chat." They head outside to the barn and make sure no one is around. "Listen, I know that Kate and Mr. Gonzales are hesitant to help train you in certain matters. I would be willing, although I'm not sure what kind of a teacher I would be. Let me ask you a question. What you did yesterday... how did you feel when you cleared the table? Were you only copying something that you heard before or did that come from inside you?" "I also overheard what Kate said to you and she is right. It is dangerous doing that kind of thing and we have to be careful of who finds out we can do it. I've seen some not so pretty things happen to people with talents like ours." 

Ginnie replies, "Actually what I did wasn't that hard. I heard you say the cleaning spell once. I followed the lines of energy that crosses the room. I made the energy do what I wanted them to do, just like twisting lace and then released it with the words. I do want to learn more but Ma'am Kate is really afraid, but I didn't say anything when she told me to promise not to do any more magic, I just smiled, so if I learned something from you I wouldn't be lying. And I'm getting really tired of waiting especially now that I know how I can make magic work... at least a little."

"Ginnie, you sound so much like me," Ruby laughs and shakes her head, "It's scary." Ruby moves a little closer to the girl. "I will help you then, in whatever way I can. I can use the magic like you can, without the help of books." Ruby leans down to the girls level. "You have a gift and you should practice it, learn to use it to help yourself. Kate is worried, and you should be too, you can't let others know you have this gift, that's very important, do you understand? It can be dangerous too so please, please don't try anything that I don't teach you." 

"Now, you come by the Lucky Lady when you can. Tell Kate you are helping me, which you will be, so you won't be lying. Nothing in this world is free, but I suspect you already know that." Ruby stands up straight again. "By the way, make sure Kate gives you riding lessons. You need to learn that too." Ruby ruffles Ginnie's hair and they make their way back inside the El Parador.

Kate asks Conrad, “The Vigilance Committee….they don't have any actual legal power do they? They just sound like people who have taken this upon themselves." Conrad replies, "Actually, it's a little of both. Two years ago, not long after the town was founded, they had one group called the Promise City Civic Association. It had five main leaders, of which Frank Condon, Doctor James Eaton and Bill Watkins were three of them. Elton Hubbard and Burton Lumley were the other two. Last year they got into a disagreement over the direction the town should go. The first three wanted to 'civilize' the towns and drive out the saloons and roughnecks. But Hubbard's mining operation employs folks who need those vices as a release from their labors and Lumley owns the Gay Lady so the group reached an impasse. 

So the main group disbanded and two new groups rose up to replace it. The high-and-mighty types formed the Promise City Vigilance Committee to promote their 'civilize the town' agenda while the others formed the Promise City Merchant's Association. The Merchant's Association is the more powerful of the two groups, since it pays the salaries for Marshall and his deputies and owns the municipal buildings. But the Vigilance Committee is still a force to be reckoned with and Mrs. King has made the church her focus. That group also supervises Boot Hill, the town cemetery, as burial and respect for the dead generally are done by the churches in most communities."

Kate says, "I'll do my best to stay beneath the notice of both those groups. We have enemies in both those groups, it might be fun to tweak both their noses. I'll have to Jake and Ruby about perhaps getting some things down around here outside of those committees.  What time if your meeting? Soon?"  He nods yes and says, “Well, your employer Niles Hoover is active in the Merchant's Association. Your friend Jake Cooke also joined, but he's missed most of the meetings since that group always meets early in the mornings so as not to interfere with business hours."

She replies, "In other words, it will be difficult to avoid the notice of the Merchant's Association at least. It might be time for Jake to start getting up a bit early now and then. Influence in the Merchant's Association could be a very good thing for us, which I'm sure is why Jake joined. I think I'm starting to get an idea of how things work in Promise City, and we can use all the advantages we can get. Thank you for being my teacher, Conrad." 

Ruby walks in. "Good morning, Kate, Conrad." She faces Conrad. "I hope you enjoyed yourself last night and it won't be the last time you come to relax with us at the Lucky Lady.  So Kate, what are you up to today?"  She replies, "Quite a bit, actually. I have to get my new clothes from Frye's, talk to some of the families with children, get my cooking lesson with Dorita after lunch, and go out to the ranch to help out. Plus Conrad tells me there is a public meeting of the Vigilance Committee at 3:00 this afternoon that I'd like to drop in on, just to see what they do. 
And you and I had something to talk about today, if you recall," she finished, trying not to look over at Conrad. "We can do that right after breakfast, since you are here now. Unless you have someplace you need to be."

Ruby laughs. "You are a busy girl. Yes, I am here to chat. I have some errands to do but they can wait. I'm sure Jake and I will go to Mr. Lucky's hearing later today. I wonder what time that is? They are usually early.  Oh and I told Miss Ginnie here to insist that you give her lessons, riding lessons that is. Very important for her to learn." She smiles knowingly at Ginnie. "So I'm ready to talk when you are." Ruby leans back against the table and waits for Kate.   Kate turned to Ruby and said, "Mr. Lucky's trial is at 2:00 this afternoon, although considering what happened, whatever he gets he deserves. It's his business if he wants to keep his bed filled with a different woman every night, but intruding on a marriage is another thing."

"I'll have to get back to the Lucky Lady to let Jake know. As for Mr. Lucky, you are right to a point. He may have intruded, but he didn't do it alone, and he wasn't the one who was married." Ruby shrugged. "There's just no sanctity in marriage anymore." She tried not to laugh. "But yes, whatever he gets he deserves." 

With that Ruby and Ginnie wanders back into the kitchen to see Dorita. "Hola, cómo son usted Dorita?" she says, and Dorita nearly jumps out of her skin. "What you do with Ruby?" she asks eyeing her suspiciously. Ruby laughs. "It's me. I asked Maria to teach me how to speak Spanish. That's all I can say though." Dorita relaxes and smiles. "You never come here to visit! No Ruby, no Jake, you never come! You look skinny!" she says poking her stomach. Ruby rolls her eyes and smiles. "You're right, we don't come by enough to visit. We'll make a better effort. And you think everyone is skinny!" 

They chat for a little while until it looks like Kate is done talking with Conrad. The talk was lighter for the last few minutes until Conrad left for his meeting. Kate wished him luck, very sincerely, feeling her own guilt for the trouble his friends were in. "I'm sure it will go well, and afterwards you can have a nap," she laughed. A few moments later Ruby came out of the kitchen and back to the table. "We'll be back down in a few minutes, Ginnie," Kate said, "then we'll head over to the Wells Fargo office to speak with Mr. Nevers and Mr. Wager. Ruby lets head upstairs."  Ruby kisses Dorita goodbye and heads back out to Kate.

Katherine took Ruby upstairs to her room and closed the door quietly behind them. "Thanks for coming up, Ruby." 
She paced back and forth a few times before she stopped and looked at Ruby. "I feel like things are going too fast for me to keep up. I never intended anything more than to be friends with Conrad. He's here every day, and especially after all of you moved out, it was nice to have someone to sit and talk with. And he never pushed, it was always simple and easy, nothing else going on. But lately..... he hasn't pushed, but things are changing, and I'm not sure I'm ready for it." 

Ruby smiled and sat on the bed, on her feet. She looked curiously at Kate for a moment before responding. "Well, what's changing? Let's start with that."  Kate says, "The other day, when we went out to the ranch we had a talk. He didn't really know anything about my life before I came here, and he hadn't asked. I told him about my family, my father especially. And then he told me that he had hoped that someday, when my mourning was over, that we might be more than friends. But he was certain that my father wouldn't approve of him. There are reasons, Conrad's family...I can't really get into it, it's not mine to tell.  Anyway, I found myself telling him that someday, maybe....I didn't want him to feel badly, and my father would never hold his family against him. And now, I....I'm thinking of him differently than before. And I....I shouldn't." 

Ruby smiled at her friend. "Kate I don't know anything about the way you were brought up and I really don't know anything about your family. I ran away from that life because it was all silly to me, it never made sense to not follow your own instincts. Why shouldn't you like him if you want to? Who is going to tell you that you shouldn't like him? And how much like are we talking about here?" 

"I'm not in love, if that's what you mean," she said, finally dropping into a chair. "But I'm attracted to him. I'm not afraid of how anyone would react, Ruby. But I didn't think I could feel this so soon. I still miss Tom every minute of every day. Not like before, where I could hardly make myself get out of bed, but.... Logically, I know that there are a million ways to love someone, and I will never love anyone the way I loved my Tom. His absence will always leave a hole in my life. But I feel like I'm betraying him to even think of a man yet." 

"It's natural to be attracted to other people. You shouldn't feel bad about that. I can't pretend to know what it's like to lose a husband or anyone close to me like that." Ruby continues softly, "But don't you think Tom would want you to be happy?"  Kate replies, "Of course he would. Just like I would want him to, if I had died and he was here. It's so strange, he's only been gone for a little more than five months, but I haven't seen him for eight. And before that he was so ill, he was hardly like the man I knew. That month when he was well before he left seems like a dream, as if he's been gone for so much longer." Katherine reached out and picked up Tom's picture. "Yes, he would want me to be happy, I'm just not sure how to do that and honor him at the same time." 

“You honor him by going on and living your life. He wouldn’t want you moping around. Which is what you’ve been doing as far as I can tell. I never thought I would say this, but maybe you just aren’t ready yet, it’s too soon for you.” Ruby pauses and then looks Kate in the eyes. “Well, what’s the rush anyway? If he is a man worth having he’ll wait until you are, ready that is. Give yourself some time.” Kate nodded and was quiet for a few moments. "I'm not quite ready to let him go yet. I need to get used to being an unmarried woman. Then perhaps I can start acting like one. I'd like to go to Tombstone later this week, I want to visit him." 

"That sounds like a good idea, Tombstone. I'll go with you, if you'd like." Ruby smiled at her friend. Then she let out a light laugh. "Who would have ever thought I would be giving out advice on love?" Ruby shook her head. "Let me know when you're ready to do more, uh, personal, things. Now that I can tell you all about."   "I was married for five years Ruby, I do know about the personal things. Quite well." She laughed and said with a little blush, "I miss the personal things a great deal more than I thought I would. It's lonely to climb into bed alone every night. To not be touched or held or....Well, you get the idea." 

"Don't take this the wrong way, but just because you were married doesn't make you a good lover, I've seen that way too many times before." Ruby saw the blush come to Kate's face again. "Ok, it's definitely too soon for that," Ruby laughed. "Just keep it in mind." Ruby paused. "I never used to feel lonely in bed. If I wanted a partner to entertain me I would find one. But since Jake... well, I know what it's like to be lonely. When he's not there I hate it."  With a sudden sparkle Kate answered, "It doesn't mean I wasn't either, but we don't need to discuss that just now. That loneliness is what I've felt every day, Ruby. It's why I would drink myself to sleep at night. But it's getting better. I suppose the day I can climb into bed and be comfortable with just me is the day I'll be ready to entertain the idea of another man." 

"Yes, you've only been with one man and it's a big scary world out there. You should take time to get to know you first, the Katherine that can take care of herself on her own two feet."   Kate moved over to the bed and sat next to Ruby. "I know you're right, and I'm not going to do anything until I'm sure I'm ready. Now if I just knew how to calm these feelings until then."  "I'm sure Dorita has a tea for that..." Ruby replied with a serious face, but it was only seconds before she burst out laughing. "I wish I could help you, sweetie, but I've messed up my own love life to epic proportions, so I wouldn't be taking advice from me." 

Kate hugged her friend and laughed. "You've given good advice today, I just needed to talk about everything. It's hard not to feel guilty, but I'll try. The rest will come when it comes. And I don't think you've messed up your love life, George Eastman will just have to get over you."   Ruby says, "I wasn't talking about George Eastman, I was talking about Jake. Before I came to Promise City I swore I would never ever fall in love. And now look at me!" 

Kate says, "Falling in love is not messing up. You can have fun with a lot of men, and like them, enjoy them. But there is nothing the same as falling in love, and I'm glad you're letting yourself experience that. As much as losing Tom hurts, I wouldn't trade my time with him for anything. And I'm guessing you'd say the same." Ruby laughed. "I'm not letting myself experience anything. It just happened and I couldn't and can't stop it." Ruby shrugged but kept her smile. "I just hope it's not the death of me."   "It won't be," Kate said confidently. And it just might be the making of you, she thought to herself.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 53, “Lucky’s Trial”, Thursday, March 16th , 1882:*

Nanuet woke with a start as a nearby bird sang to the morning sun.  "MMMmmm morning. I remember when early morning used to be my favorite part of the day. Now I stay up to all hours of the night and miss out on the morning. Well, I guess both have their place, now that I have companions to spend time with." Nanuet stretches and adjusts his clothing. "I think today I will get out to the ranch. See Sonoma and Flint. See how things are going out there. Yes, that is my plan for the day." Nanuet heads to the El Parador stables to get his horse. He eats some dry rations rather than stop for a full breakfast. He saddles up the horse and rides slowly out to the ranch taking in the scenery as he meanders along.

After coming back from the post office, Jake goes upstairs and spends some time cleaning his weapons. He makes some tisking sounds at himself for letting them go so long and deliberately takes some extra time thinking he can take care of Ruby's if she comes back soon. Like always, Jake uses cleaning time to do some thinking finding the activity oddly focusing.  While Ruby is away he also takes care of some other matters.  He spends some time hunched over the desk. It doesn't take too long and he is satisfied with the result.

After breakfast, Chester goes to Morand's Cartage to check on the transportation for the mine. "Morning, Zack. How are things going?"  He replies, "Going well Chester. Getting ore from that Fisk Mountain mine is becoming a difficult task, it's too inaccessible. But I think that one of the other mines, the one up near Dos Cabezas, looks like it's about to start playing out. We've only got a handful of miners so far and need to get more.”  Chester replies, "That's good to hear. Are there people in town who can do that kind of work? You should put an advertisement in that Tombstone paper. You know, the one that little Australian sells." "I may just do that," he comments. 

Morand says, “I'll also need security for that. Why don't you take a look at it for me, your friends Sonoma and Nanuet know where it is located.”   Chester answers, “"I'll take a look at it soon. Maybe even today."  Morand says, “Seawell's father in managing that operation. Have you met the Colonel yet?"  Chester says, “No, I don't think I have. Is he here?" Morand answers, "No, he's been to Promise City a few times, but he's living at a boarding house in Dos Cabezas since it's a lot closer to the mine."  Chester replies, "Next time he's in town, I'll have to meet him. See you later, Zack." "Bye, Chester."  

After their talk Ruby kisses Kate on the cheek and wishes her luck with her busy day. "I might see you at that open meeting today, you know, to support Minerva, she'll need it."  Ruby heads back over to the Lucky Lady and looks for Jeff. She finds him in the back, helping Henry carry some liquor in. "Can I talk to you for a moment, Jeff?" He nods and they head into the main room and sit at a table in the corner. "I'd like to have something built and you're the guy to do it. I want a false panel put in my closet, so that I can fit my safe in there. Besides Jake, you are the only one here who knows we have the safe and we'd like to keep it that way. Think you could work on that?" "Of course, Miss West, I'll get on it right away." Ruby thanks him and excuses herself. 

She heads upstairs to see if Jake is there. She quietly enters the room and finds him at the desk again. "What are you working on now?" she asks curiously while plopping down on the couch. "Oh and hi, I'm back." Jake produces his custom made Colt Peacemaker that he is so fond of off the desk. "Cleaning guns. Why don't I do yours too while I'm at it?" 

He moves to the couch and says, "You just relax, I'll get it for you. I know where the revolver is." He kneels on the floor in front of her. With one hand on her hip he slides the other slowly up her leg until he reaches the holster. "Hmmm seems a shame to stop there, but I did offer clean your gun." Without waiting for a response he pops it out of the holster and plops himself down next to her. "Maybe just a kiss for now, wouldn't do to distract your gun cleaner too badly."

"Well, Mr. Cook, I can't guarantee that 'just a kiss' won't distract you beyond your ability to clean my gun..." Ruby leans toward Jake and gives him a long leisurely kiss. She pulls back only slightly and looks him in the eyes, "Distracted yet?" Jake drops Ruby's gun on the floor. "What were we talking about?" "Now, baby, is that any way to treat my gun?" She pushes Jake back on the couch, "Wasn't it you who said, treat her right and she'll be there for you... " she slowly lays on top on him, "And there you go throwing it on the floor like some used up whiskey bottle..." She cocks her head to the side, flipping her hair, looking at Jake with raised eyebrows.

"Gun? What gun?" He reaches up and pulls on her hair to bring her down. "Besides, what kind of idiot do you think I am to prefer cleaning your gun to this." He pulls her the rest of the way down.  Laughingly, she replies, “Don’t be silly, I know there is nothing you prefer to me…” as she kisses him again. Ruby and Jake spend the next couple of hours on the couch, not cleaning guns. 

After breakfast Minerva returns to her room and gathers up three rather large tapestries and struggles down the stairs. "Beatrice" she calls, "I am heading over to Senor Lacey's shop to drop off some of my work and inquire about the time of the meeting today!" and she makes her way out the door and down the road to the store.   At the sound of the door being pushed open, Mr. Lacey turns to see Minerva peaking over a mountain of cloth and rushes to assist her.  "Hola Senor Lacey. How are you on this fine morning?" A smile crosses his face and he replies, "Ah, Minerva, how very nice to see you again. I am well." 

She plops her pile on the countertop. "I have brought you a sampling of my work as promised." He slowly and carefully examines each one and admires the workmanship.  "You mentioned that there was a meeting of the Vigilance committee today that I should attend. I would be grateful if you could tell me where and what time it is being held and what it is to be discussed so I may be prepared."  

He replies, "It will be held at 3:30 PM today at the Promise City Town Hall, the same place we had the church service last Sunday. The building interior isn't finished yet but it has four solid walls, windows and a roof to keep the elements out. The Committee often meets in private but today's is a public session."   "Will you be attending also?" He replies, "I hadn't planned to but if you'd like me to be there I will."  "Si, I would appreciate your support." she says. " Hasta Luego (see you later) Senor" 

After Ruby left Kate stood and looked at herself in the mirror. She always had the sense of an empty space behind her. This time she looked directly at that space and focused on the things that filled it. The window with it's soft white curtains, the nightstand between her bed and Ginnie's cot, the pile of thick books laying on it. "No one here but me, and I seem to be doing alright." She pinned on the blue hat that went with the prim dress, picked up a couple of those books and went downstairs. 

There she found Ginnie pestering Dorita. She gathered her wayward ward and they walked the short distance to the Wells Fargo office and went inside. Kris Wagner is behind the desk. He looks up and says "The stage for Tombstone already left Mrs. Kale. The stage from Benson heading to New Mexico will be by early afternoon if you're looking to board it." "I'm not looking to travel today, Mr. Wagner. I stopped to see you, truth be told. I had hoped to catch Mr. Nevers as well, but that was not to be, apparently. 

I don't want to take up too much of your time, so I'll jump right in. I have been frequently told since I moved here that I should look into teaching school. The problem is, Promise City doesn't have one, and it doesn't look as if a public school will be built for some time. So I am looking into the possibility of starting a private school.  I wonder if you would have any interest in such an enterprise? I am trying to gauge what kind of interest there might be before I get too excited about the idea."

He replies, "Oh, That's wonderful! Emma's been after me for some time about getting some proper schooling for Luke and Jacob. And you didn't miss Chuck, he has today off. Chandler Wells drove the stage today. You'll probably find Chuck over at his house. I'm sure that he and Carrie would be interested too. Their Torry wold be too young but schooling for Gina would be. That's assuming of course that it is within our price ranges, we couldn't afford to hire a high-priced tutor like Doc Eaton did."

She replies, "I would do my best to keep the costs reasonable. Most can't afford to hire a tutor, considering the tutor is trying to make a living teaching just a few children. I will have to find a vacant building, and get supplies, so I am not certain when I could begin, but I'm glad to see you are interested.  What do you feel would be a reasonable tuition? I'm afraid my experiences are all from Boston, and they really don't apply." 

He thinks about it and says, "Well, I guess that would depend on what you required. I'd say most people could probably afford between fifteen and twenty-five cents a day per child. Don't know if that would be enough or not for you."  She replies, "With enough students fifteen to twenty-five cents would be quite satisfactory. I just want enough to cover the school's costs, with a bit left over to help Ginnie and I along until the ranch is up and paying for itself.”

She asks, “You've been very helpful, Mr. Wagner. I don't suppose you know if there are any vacant buildings in town I might be able to buy or rent?" He replies, "At the moment I don't think we have any. The Morands' have been hiring on new people the last few weeks who have taken over all of the rental properties of late. Don't worry though, the way things change in this town I'm sure something will open up again soon."

"I certainly hope so, I don't think parents would want to send their children to the El Parador for school," she joked. "If you could direct me to Mr. Nevers house?"  Mr. Wagner walked with her to the door and gave a quick description of the way to his employee’s house. "Thank you," Kate said. "I'll let you know when there is any news. I hope it won't be long." She and Ginnie then made their way to their next stop.  The Nevers house is on the northwest end of town, not far from the Cochise. Chuck introduces Kate and Ginnie to his wife Carrie Their son Torey is an overactive two-year-old but their daughter Gina is the opposite, quiet and shy. 

They are next directed over to the Stevens home two blocks east where they meet the Banker's wife Mina. She is somewhat reluctant to let them in at first but once she warms to them. She introduces them to her twin five-year-old children Agatha and Jack. She too welcomes the prospect of a school.  They stop by Wong's Laundry on Front Street and talk to the half-orc Charlie Wong about educating his 12-year old son Harry. He is not opposed to the idea, commenting how he would like for the boy to learn American, which is 17-year old daughter Mary never learned. 

Their last stop of the morning is the butcher shop on South Street. Ruby Baines's three children 9-year old Carole, 7-year old Richie and 3-year old Julia are playing out back. Baines says he will be "happy to ship them off for educating." He yells "Hay kids, how would you like to go to school run by Mrs. Kale?" They all yell "YEAH!" Richie then comes up to Kate and says softly "Will your friend Ruby be helping out? She's a great kisser!" Kate held back a laugh and said just as quietly, "I don't even want to know how you know that. She has offered whatever help she can give, so I'm sure we'll see her now and then." 

Ginnie comments, “Ma'am Kate that went pretty well, and right now I bet you could hold classes in the center of town near the tree grove, as long as it isn't raining.  If nothing else it would be a start, lets see, your going to need slates and chalk and whatever books the kids have they can share.  Are you going to teach adults too?  And we can start copybooks with bounded paper to make other books.  That way we can work on our letters and make books to use at the same time!  This is going to be fun, but I'm still going to need afternoons off to work in the shop and umm work on my umm OTHER lessons.” 

Kate replies, “"I'd be glad to teach any adults who want education, although I think most in town are busy with their work. I'm sure we can figure a schedule so you can continue to help Mrs. Kelley. And any other lessons must wait for my Professeur Amie to return."   Ginnie replies, “And the riding lessons can wait as long as they want too.  I'm starting to think that horses just aren't liking me very much.  Maybe I'll just learn to drive something else instead.”

Kate replies, "You are having a riding lesson this afternoon when we go out to the ranch.  The horses are nervous with you because you are nervous with them.  It's important you know how to ride at least well enough to get yourself into town and back without hurrying yourself or the horse.  It's only a mile walk, but if there is ever an emergency you'll need to go quickly, and I'm not planning on buying a buggy or carriage.  Perhaps someday in the future, but not for a long time. Not all lessons are pleasant, Ginnie.  The quicker you learn this one the quicker it will be over."    

Ginnie answers, “Well if I really needed to travel fast soon all I'd need is a brassier like Mr. Gonzales has.  If it is really important enough to need to get there quick then a horse wouldn't be fast enough.”  Kate replies, "Ginnie! It will be a long time before you learn anything that powerful, and you must learn not to talk so casually about such things where you might be heard." Kate took a deep breath and counted to three. "Learning to ride is important. Other means of travel will not always be available.”

Kate hears Ginnie muttering to herself:  "Don’t like horses and they don't like me.  Just end up with a sore bottom and stiff legs and big piles to clean up after them.  And they smell nasty too.  Great big hay-burning things that don't like me.  Don’t want to learn to ride the nasty things with their great big teeth and bad breath.  They can’t even fetch like a dog.  They just run around with people with sore butts on their backs making big piles of poop.”

"You don't have to like it Ginnie. Let's go inside and pick up my clothes." As she finished speaking the two approached Frye's Harness where Kate’s new clothes were ready.  Kate and Ginnie went inside the storefront and looked for Mr. Frye. "I'd like to pick up my order please." Mr. Frye handed her a neatly wrapped, brown-paper package. "Duster, vest, pants, and ah yes," he said, reaching under the counter. "Hat." "Thank you, Mr. Frye. I won't have to soak in a tub for the pants, will I?"  He says, "Well, your friend wanted them extremely tight, and they weren't made for her like these were made for you. So, no, they'll be fine."  "Thank you." Kate counted out the payment. "I'm sure they'll be fine. My regular clothes just can't hold up to all the riding and ranch work I do now. Which I need to be getting to soon. Good afternoon, Mr. Frye." 

Chester leaves the Cartage building and heads back to the El Parador to look for Nanuet or Sonoma.  "Hi Dorita. Nanuet or Sonoma around today?"  She replies, "They not around. Probably both are at ranch. You want lunch? So skinny, need to eat more."  Chester laughs. "OK. OK. You don't need to tell me twice."  While eating, Chester overhears that the trial for Tony Lucky starts at 2 PM. Hmm. I should stop by. See how Judge Isby runs his court. Can't hurt.

Back on the third floor of the Lucky Lady, Ruby and Jake relax in each other’s company, Ruby lying on Jake, her using her finger to trace little hearts on Jake’s chest. Finally Ruby casually stretches for Jake’s pants which are lying on the floor crumpled in a ball next to the couch. “What are you doing?” Jake asks. She reaches into the pocket, finds his watch and flips it open. “We’re going to be late for the trial.” “Huh?” responds Jake. “The trial, for Tony, it’s at 2:00…” Ruby starts getting up, but Jake grabs her wrist. “There’s always time for one more kiss.” Ruby smiles, lays back down and kisses Jake. “We don’t even have to go to the hearing you know…” 

After a bit more kissing they drag themselves off the couch and dress. “I’m hungry!” Ruby declares as they head out. They make a quick stop in the kitchen and grab someone’s sandwich that was sitting on the counter, sharing it as they walk to the trial.  As they near the Arizona Territorial Building (the former Trail Dust Saloon) they see both newspapermen standing outside, one on either side of the front door, each selling their newspapers. Jake is surprised to see Chumbley, as he hadn't been on the stagecoach the day before and it is too early for today's to have arrived.

Ruby and Jake approach Chumbley. "Good afternoon," she says cheerily as Jake tips his hat. "I haven't seen you around. When you get a chance, stop by the Lucky Lady, I'd like to talk to you about something." He replies "Yes, I'm sorry that I haven't been around for several days but my publisher John Clum asked me to head over to Benson to check out a few stories which is what I have been doing for the last few days. They run a stage this way once a week so I brought today's paper with me to Benson so that I could come directly here. I'm really glad that I did what with this trial and all. You must be here to testify for your gambler. Nothing like a good character witness to help set the stage. Sure, I'd be happy to stop by the Lucky Lady to visit with you, unless you'd like me to take you to dinner instead?"

"Well, isn't that sweet of you Chumbley," Ruby smiles at him. "But I'm afraid I already have dinner plans for tonight. Another time perhaps?"  "As far as Mr. Lucky goes, I'm not here to testify on his behalf, I'm just here to see what happens." Ruby adjusts the front of her dress, "When you stop by you'll have to tell me what's so exciting in Benson." Chumbley answer Ruby, "Oh, I'll be happy to do that!" he exclaims, adding "And would you like to purchase a newspaper? Only five cents...." and he then glares at Baxter and adds "AND FOR TWELVE PAGES NOT FOUR!"

“We’ll take one,” Jake says grabbing a paper from Chumbley. He hands Ruby the paper while digging for the nickel. "Good day Chumbley, I'll see you soon." Ruby starts heading inside and as she walks past Baxter’s pile of papers deftly lifts one and hides it behind the one Jake just handed her. Baxter doesn't notice. 

They enter the building, seeing that around twenty chairs are already filled up. Judge Isby arrives shortly thereafter. Isby whispers something to Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter. Hunter then walks over to Ruby and whispers in her ear "The Judge thought that he just saw you steal something. I would suggest that you go pay the newspaper vendor for the oversight otherwise he'll have your trial after Lucky's. It would be a shame to be fined $ 100 over a five-cent newspaper."

Ruby excuses herself and heads back outside to Baxter. She hands him a nickel. Using her diplomacy Ruby says, "Mr. Baxter, I apologize for the oversight. I picked up a paper and I thought Jake was paying for it but he didn't realize I picked it up. Sorry." Jake sits down and saves Ruby a seat. He gives her a questioning look when she sits down but doesn't say anything. Just before the trial starts, Chester ducks into the Arizona Territorial building. He grabs the first available seat.

Warren Earp and Eduardo Rodriguez arrive with Tony Lucky and Lemuel Bauer. Colin Hunter calls the court to order and reads off the charges of discharging firearms in a public place with intent to cause serious harm. The witness list is read consisting of Deputy Marshall Rodriguez, Elvira Hooten, Rolf Larson, Herbert Loomis, Mike Moore, Porter Norris and the accused. The trial moves quickly along. Eduardo gives a recap of how it ended and what he saw at the scene. All of the witnesses were present in the boarding house dining room when Bauer arrived and all tell the same story. 

Tony is asked to testify first. He claims that he acted in self defense, that he was only eating supper at the time and that the gun he fired wasn't even his. Bauer testifies next. He says that he had discovered evidence that his wife Ilsie was having an affair, namely some men’s clothing and messed up bedsheets. When he confronted her she named Tony Lucky as her lover. He said he was just acting in the heat of the moment, and that almost any other married men would have done the same. 

The Judge asks Tony about the affair. Tony says "I did have an affair with Ilsie Bauer but that it had ended five weeks ago. She said that wanted to leave her husband and have a more serious relationship with me. That wasn't what I had in mind so I ended it."  Judge Isby says "I guess we need to hear from Mrs. Bauer. Would one of you lawmen go get her please? I declare a ten minute recess."

Without looking at Jake, "Well, this is been interesting so far." Ruby opens up the Promise City Herald and looks through it. "Ok, ok," she says not looking up. Whispering she says, "I couldn't bear giving him the nickel, ok?" Jake shakes his head and reads Chumbley's paper.   Ruby looks at the Herald. 

Chumbley's paper has as its lead a follow-up about the bodies found the previous week in the Dragoon Mountains. It now names three of the deceased as Ronald Pallis, Ted Netherwood and Joseph Gagliardi. It indicates that all three were members of the Cowboy Gang. Seven of the twelve pages contain ads. There is one story about Virgil Earp asking Wyatt to help him out in Tombstone for the next few weeks and how a new Deputy Marshall who the Earps knew came in to help in the short term.

Ruby’s thought to not pay for Baxter’s paper is reiterated when she sees that the front page headline reads  *"Gambler Lucky Attempts Murder - Lucky Lady Not So Lucky!"*  The story is a brief description of the incident from the day before. The concluding line of the story reads:  _ "In less than three months all three of the Lucky Lady's gamblers have been arrested and spent time in the Promise City Jail. This reporter wonders why anybody would chose to gamble with those who flaunt the law." _ Once again the back page is a full-page ad for the Palace, again promoting the Saturday Night Open Fist Boxing, and including coupons for the second, fourth and sixth drinks at half price. 

"Damn It!" Ruby looks at Jake and thrusts the paper at him. "We HAVE to do something about this..." "Shhhh." Jake says without turning his head. "Not here. Yes, we will take care of this." He says without reading the paper, and imagining what Baxter wrote this time. Jake can tell Ruby is trying to stay calm, crossing her arms across her chest and sitting back with a pout.  

She attempts to changing the subject and says, "I can't wait to hear what Mrs. Bauer has to say..." "Oh, Judge," Jake whispers in a high falsetto into Ruby's ear, "I just couldn't help myself. Gamblers are so irresistible." Ruby finally cracks a smile. "Oh, but they are Mr. Cook." She leans over and kisses him. 'Well, at least this one is..." She puts her head on his shoulder. "Anything good in that paper?" "Nothing earth moving." He hands her the paper. She looks the paper over. "You're right." She starts twirling her hair around her finger. "You know, it was much more fun back in our room..."

Katherine and Ginnie were back out on the street. Kate comments, "There is just the committee meeting to see this afternoon, then we'll be off to the ranch. I wonder if Tony's trial is over yet? We're rather early for the meeting, let's go and see." Kate said and headed toward the former Trail Dust Saloon. Kate and Ginnie arrived at the new courthouse and looked inside. There were still plenty of people inside, and the accused, marshals, and the judge were still there, but obviously business wasn't being done at the moment. Kate scanned the room for Ruby and made her way through the crowd to sit with Ruby and Jake.  Kate asks, "What's going on?" Chester also takes advantage of the break to take a seat near the rest of the group. "How is everyone?" 

Ruby tells Kate,"Oh, we're on break, waiting for Mrs. Bauer. It's been 10 minutes, should be starting up soon. How did your errands go?"  Kate answers, "Very well! There is a great deal of interest in a school. I don't think I'll have any trouble getting students. More likely I'll have trouble getting a location."  Ruby says, "Oh we'll find you a place, how hard can it be? Build one if you have to. All those eager young minds need a place to learn after all..."

Ten minutes becomes twenty. Finally both Deputy Marshalls return. Warren announces "She's gone. And Bauer's Union Market is totally empty, not an item left in the building.”  Chester whispers “"That seems to happen a lot around here. Next time you want someone to leave town, just have the Marshalls look for them." "Be careful what you ask for, soldier boy." Jake laughs and gives him a little push. Chester laughs. "Don't worry. I'm not planning anything. Do they need Mrs. Bauer for the trial?" "In a minute the judge will have figured this all out." Jake says to him. "They'll need her all right, but for a different trial."

Warren continues, “A neighbor remembers seeing a large wagon parked out back last night that was gone this morning." Eduardo says, "I checked with Drover's. They said that yesterday afternoon they sold two draft horses and a large wagon to a young male wood elf. He paid cash and didn't give his name." Ruby laughs and tells Jake, "If I cheated on my husband I'd cut out too." Jake smiles and tries not to laugh. He whispers to Ruby, "They got the wrong guy. Mrs. Bauer is a real bitch." "Oh, what makes her a bitch, that she cheated or that she cheated with more than one man?" She laughs again and shakes her head.  "Neither. That she sent her husband to kill Tony." Jake taps Ruby's nose with his finger. "Were the horses rented before or after he went after Tony? Important question don't you think?"

Ruby scrunches her nose as Jake taps it. "Maybe she didn't send him, maybe he was jealous that she would give herself to someone else when they were supposed to be committed to each other," Ruby gives Jake a look of shock, "But it must have been planned out. At any rate, good question about the horses, I'd like to know the answer to that, just cause I'm curious and all..."  

"That's where he was going!" Kate says to Ruby. "Juan Gomez checked out of the El Parador this morning. I was glad to see him go, even though he didn't bother me after I threatened him with a knife.” Ruby exclaims, "You threatened him with a knife? Where was I?"  Kate answers, "On his lap. It was during the 'happy Ruby' time. I had twisted my ankle and wanted you to help me. He suggested the three of us go upstairs to get better acquainted. I had my little work knife at the time, and told him if he propositioned me again, I'd give him something to help him remember to leave me alone."

Kate says, Excuse me, I should go tell the Marshal." Kate stood and moved over toward Warren Earp. "Marshal, I believe I may know what that young man was." "Yes Mrs. Kale," Warren says, "What do you know about this and how do you know it?" "Hmmm." Jake leans over to Ruby as Katherine speaks to the Marshall. "Looks like there might be a building available for sale. Perhaps a deal can be worked." "That's your department, baby." Ruby smiles at him. "So I wonder, now what happens?" 

Kate tells the Marshall, "I'm sure you know that I live at the El Parador. When I was eating breakfast this morning a wood elven man who has been living there since before I moved in checked out. He's a known letch, he propositioned me while I was still in black, for heaven's sake!  But I was surprised when he checked out so early this morning. I wouldn't put it past him to have run off with the woman. Juan Gomez is his name."

Judge Isby calls the room back to order. He says "Looks like you men were both set up. Now, according to the reports sixteen shots were fired, ten from Mr. Bauer's Colt and six from the Smith & Wesson that Mr. Lucky was using. What do you men have to say about that?" Bauer says "We kept the gun at the store in case of robberies but I'd never fired it before." Isby says, "Yes, but your claiming a moment of passion loses its argument since you reloaded. And you Mr. Lucky?" Tony says, "I never fired a gun before in my life. I wasn't aiming for him, just shooting in the general direction to scare him off." 

Isby says, "Well, both of you men have suffered but I can't go having people shoot up buildings. You each are sentenced to pay the Hootens $ 25 for repairs to their building. Each of you can then spend three months in the Territorial Jail. Each day can be reduced by the paying of a fine of five dollars a day." He asks if there is any further business before the court. Seeing none, he rules the hearing closed.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 54, “Ruby’s Busy Schedule”, Thursday, March 16th , 1882:*

Chester comments to Jake, “"I’d be surprised if they can catch Mrs. Bauer. She and that Gomez are probably halfway to Mexico by now." He then asks, "Has anyone seen Nanuet or Sonoma around? Zack Morand told me they know how to get to one of the mines near Dos Cabezas. That one's starting to produce, so I'm going to check out the route.  I'll see you all later. I'm going to get a shave and a haircut." Chester leaves the Territorial Building and goes around the corner to the barbershop. "Afternoon, Bif. I need a haircut and shave, please. Just came from the trial. Tony Lucky and Bauer were sentenced to three months each."

Warren asks both men if they have the money to pay the restitution and fine. Both have the $ 25, but neither have much more than that. Buaer asks "Is it true that she took everything?" Earp replies, "Didn't leave anything in the building but the dust." Jake wanders up to where they are talking. "Mr. Bauer, do you think you'll be holding onto that property or might you be interested in selling?" He says, “"Selling? I need $ 300 more to pay my fine or else I'm going to prison. Ain't got no choice than to sell it. I figure one of my neighbors, Fly's Boarding House or the Papago Cash Store might be interested. Figure it’s worth a good $ 450.”

Hearing that Kate said sadly from her seat next to Ruby, "Four hundred and fifty dollars.  I had thought perhaps I could buy the building from him, but I can't help feeling that $450 would be better invested in the ranch. And that's if he'd sell it for the fee. He'd be homeless."  "Kate, I told you we would help you and we will." Ruby gave Kate's hand a squeeze. "Excuse me for a moment." 

Jake tells Bauer, "I might know someone who is interested, want me to ask them about it? I assume they could stop by tonight and see you at the jail if you are." Jake assumes a sympathetic expression. "Sure, not like I have much better to do. Come by soon, they'll probably ship me off to the Territorial Prison soon."  While Jake is talking to Bauer Tony Lucky is waving his hands and attempting to get Jake's attention.

Ruby heads up to Judge Isby. She approaches the Judge when no one else is around, "Can I speak with you privately, Judge?" "I um, just wanted to apologize for earlier, the paper thing. It was an honest mistake. I thought my boyfriend was paying for it, like he did for the other paper we bought. I walked in and didn't realize he hasn't seen me pick it up. I just didn't want you to think I would steal anything, none the less a five-cent newspaper." He replies, "I thought that may have been the case, that's why I had the Deputy Sheriff talk to you quietly. One thing you should know about me young lady is that as long as justice is done I'm a happy man." 

She says, "I really appreciate that. I'm kind of embarrassed about the whole thing, and we're already having trouble with Baxter printing lies about us, I didn't need to give him any help in that department. It's hard enough around here trying to make an honest living. Maybe I can make it up to you? If you're interested, I don't know if you would be, but our cook Maria is wonderful. If you'd like to stop by your meals would be on me, as a gesture of thanks." 

He replies, "Ma'am, you wouldn't be trying to bribe a Judge now would you?" Ruby gets a horrified look on her face. "No, not at all! What would I be bribing you for? I was only saying thank you for not making a big deal about the newspaper incident, which shouldn't have been an incident at all, it was just a mistake..." Ruby is acting nervous, "Oh, it's coming out all wrong! I should just shut my mouth." " Isby replies, "Just trying to avoid misunderstandings. I'll have to pass on your offer, I try to avoid places that serve alcohol. I'll be leaving town tomorrow anyway so wouldn't get the chance anyway unless you happen to be available tonight for dinner." 

"Dinner? You'd really like to take me to dinner, Judge?" Ruby blushes and bats her eyelashes a bit. He answers, "Well sure, it's my last meal here in town for another three of four weeks. How about the Promise City Hotel and Restaurant at say, 6:30 P.M." Ruby says, "You know what? I'd really like that. As long as you don't think I'm trying to bride you or anything..." He answers, "Fine, I will meet you there" he says. He nods to her, stands, and heads out the door.

Kate roused herself and walked over to Jake in time to hear him ask Bauer about the building and to hear Bauer's response. She touched Jake's arm lightly and whispered in his ear, "I'll go down right after they take him back to the jail. Tony's trying to get your attention," she finished, waving toward the other gambler.  Jake glances back at Tony and groans, but he knew this was coming. He walks over to Tony Lucky. "Bad turn of events there." Tony says to Jake, "Hi ya Boss. Looks like I'm around $ 400 short here. Why don't you pay the man and then I can get back to work and win it back for you."

"Tony, what would have happened if Mr. Bauer had decided to look for you a little later in the day. Say at your place of work?" Jake's eyes are hard and his expression unreadable. "I am not pleased. With all the money you make, you don't have any stored away? I'm really torn here Mr. Lucky. Even if you do manage to pay me back how do I know the next irate husband won't be shooting up the Lady?"

Lucky replies, "No next husband in the picture boss. Of the two ladies I'm seeing now one is a widow and the other is single. Nothing to worry about there unless they find out about each other, but I don't think that either of them has a gun." "So talk to me about the pay back arrangements, collateral or whatever" Jake sighs. "Make it convincing." Tony says, "Whatever you want boss, you know I'm good for the money. Heck, just ask Job, he's my best friend. He'll put up the cash for me."

Jake asks the Marshall, "When do the money arrangements need to be made to prevent Mr. Lucky from going to Territorial Prison?" Warren says, "Well, we were going to transfer him to Tombstone tomorrow. But the town has two stages there on Friday, so we could wait until the evening stage if you need more time to come up with the money." "I'll stop by later tonight and let you know what we can do." He says to Warren, then turning to Tony Lucky, "Stay out of trouble until them please." 

Ruby heads back to Kate shaking her head. "I must be insane. Kate, feel my head, do I have a fever?" "Why must you be insane, Ruby?" Kate laughed, declining to feel her forehead. "Because I just agreed to have dinner with Judge Isby," she replies.  Kate says, "Ruby, you get the oddest dinner dates. Why in the world did you go over to talk to him in the first place?" 

Jake walks back over to the women. A moment later as Jake approached.   Jake had caught Ruby’s conversation with Kate. "I hope you are hungry, you are also having dinner with Mr. Eastman." Jake says matter of factly. Ruby looks at Jake, trying to read his face. "I never told Mr. Eastman I would have dinner with him. But don't you think it's wise not to turn down the Judge? Especially one who already has a bad impression of us? Maybe I can change his opinion." Ruby laughs. "Chumbley asked me to dinner too." "So have dinner with the Judge later in the evening." Jake frowns. "Hermes." He frowns again. "Damn. You need to have dinner with Eastman, he said five right? Have dinner with Isby at six-thirty or so." Jake scratches his beard. "Let's get out of here."

"Jake, are you helping me set up dinner dates with other men?" Ruby raises an eyebrow. "Yes Eastman said 5:00 and I did not tell him I would have dinner with him! Do I need to have dinner with him? I am supposed to meet the Judge at the same restaurant at 6:30 P.M." "What a mess. Why don't we go to the Vigilance Committee meeting so I can make more dates with everyone but my boyfriend...What was I thinking?" Ruby starts walking out. Turning to Ruby. "I don't mean to tell you your business, but I'd recommend you don't dine with Chumbley too tonight." He adjusts his hat and heads out the door.

As they are leaving Kate asks, "What did Bauer have to say?"   Jake replies, "Seems like he'd rather sell than go to jail. Why don't you find out if his place would be suitable for that school of yours. Then ask around about the fair market price for it. Try Berg or Booth or someone. Let me know what you find out." Then Jake adds, "But find out tonight."  She replies, 'I'm afraid someone will get to it before I can. There's a little time before the committee meeting, maybe I can get a look and still make it. Mr. Berg wasn't here, I suppose I'll have to go to his office. Or I could go see if Conrad is up to going...."  Jake says, "Katherine I'm sure you'll figure it out. I need to get to the bank. Hopefully we'll see you at the Vigilance farce." 

Ruby comments, "I wanted to go to the bank too... Although I'm not sure I have enough time to do what I want to do," Ruby stops and thinks it over for a moment. "Can I come with you?" Jake offers her his arm, "If you have room for me in your busy schedule?" Ruby stops short. "Jake, you aren't mad, are you? I only agreed because I thought it could benefit us in the future..." her voice trails off and she looks concerned, but she takes Jake's arm and holds it tight. "I won't go to dinner with anyone if you tell me you don't want me to."

Jake sighs. "Just frustrated. You are probably right not to turn down the judge." He keeps them walking towards the bank. "I'm trying to help you Ruby. I suppose I should've told you I want you to go to dinner with Eastman, but I didn't want you to worry about it all day." He stops outside the bank and looks her in the eyes and doesn't say anything for a few seconds. "I trust you, right?" She can't tell who he is asking. "Just trust me, I'll get you through the Eastman thing." He doesn't wait for an answer and takes her into the bank. "What did you need money for?"

"Alright, Jake. I do trust you, whether you trust me or not. I'll go to dinner with Eastman if you want me to." "Money? I don't need money. I wanted to introduce myself to the owner of the bank. Plus I wanted to, um, check on something on my account." Ruby shrugs. "What do you need money for?" Jake looks down at his feet and blushes a bit. "In case I decide to save Tony Lucky and buy Katherine her damn school." He them moves quickly to the bank employees to withdraw $800 from his account. Ruby stands behind Jake while he withdraws his money. "You going soft on me, Silver Jake Cook?" she whispers in his ear.  "Don't start on me today." He says without turning around. "What did I do?" Ruby says out loud, maybe to Jake, maybe to no one. 

Minerva had stopped back at the Comstock house to grab some lunch and freshen up and then walks over to the town hall. The building is empty at the moment. Nobody seems to even be around this end of town at the moment. Minerva goes back home and borrows a wheelbarrow, a hammer and some nails from Beatrice. She loads the wheelbarrow up with five tapestries and pushes it back to the empty town hall.  “O.K. Luna, lets set the mood." She spends the rest of the afternoon hanging tapestries about the room. 

Three tapestries are of Bacchus more commonly referred to as Dionysus in this hemisphere. In the first scene Dionysus is seated upon a throne at the right hand of his father Zeus. They are both imbibing. The second scene portrays the most important spring festival of the year, The Festival of Dionysus . It is a beautifully joyous scene. A group of men are merrily playing music on a lush green field studded with flowering fruit trees and new growth. Happy families are dancing, eating and drinking while birds fly in a blue sky dotted with puffy white clouds and fat cattle graze in the background.  The third tapestry is horrifying. A sharp contrast to the previous idyllic image. Dionysus stands at the gates of Olympus laughing down upon Lycurgus, King of the Edonians. The maddened king holds a pair of shears and is pruning the nose, ears, fingers and toes of his son’s corpse. While the land lays torn and barren all around them. 

The fourth tapestry is equally hideous. Depicting the King of Damascus being flayed alive as punishment for his opposition to Dionysus.  And the final tapestry, the largest and most compelling of all, is the one that Minerva hung for Sunday’s sermon depicting the 12 heavenly powers with Jupiter is sitting in their mist. Neptune, the ruler of the sea, holds his trident and appears to have just smitten the earth from which a horse has leaped forth. And the goddess Minerva depicted in helmed head with her shield covering her breast is shimmering with power.  Minerva finishes the job, considers the affect of her setting, brushes her hands together and exclaims to Luna "Ah, Bacchus does loves drama! I hope he will be well pleased with the stage we have set. Now we just have to wait and see what the players do!"

"Well, isn't that colorful" Judge Lacey's deep robust voice exclaims as he walks into the building." While he and Minerva talk several men come in carrying chairs from the Alhambra Saloon to set up for people to sit in. A small crowd starts to gather as well and the men head over to the Comique to borrow more chairs. Minerva recognizes a number of faces from Sunday's worship service. Lacey tells her "The actually Committee won't be here until time for the public meeting to start. They're over at the Great Western Boarding House now having their planning meeting."

Minerva says, "I was not invited to this meeting, nor am I sure that I want to walk into the lions den unprepared. I have heard rumors that I am not what the committee requested for a new preacher.  Do you think it would be wise for me to attend this meeting, Senor Lacey? "

Back at the bank, Jake gets his money. "If you are going to do any business here, I'll wait if you want." "Sure you can wait, if you want to." When Ruby gets to the front of the line she smiles sweetly at the teller. "I'd like to check on my account please." She grabs a piece of paper and scrawls something on it and passes it forward to the teller. "Can I do that?" Nervous at first he is getting held up he relaxes after reading the note. He looks up and Ruby smiles and she winks at him. "Sure Miss West, we can do that." 

"Also, I'd like to meet the owner of the bank, is he here?" "No ma'am Mr. Stevens is not here right now. Is there something else I can help you with?" "No thanks." Ruby walks back over to Jake. "I'm ready. Are we going to the Vigilance Committee hearing? I thought we could give Miss Florencia some friendly faces. She's going to need them."

"We ought to hear what is said in any case. I don't know if our support would be a help or hindrance to her." Jake makes a grimace. "Especially the Vigilance bunch." As they are walking over he says, "I was leaning towards paying Tony's fine and then have him pay me back. I might make him more loyal, and look good to the other staff. I know you don't particularly care for him, but he does have regulars." He glances to her. "What do you think?"

She takes his hand as they walk. "I think I told you earlier that it's up to you. And now you're talking about your own personal money." "Ok, my opinion, I wouldn't want to lose the customers, and I don't want you to have to work all those extra nights when you should be spending them with me." Ruby runs her free hand through her hair. "If you are going to give Tony the money I wouldn't necessarily count on getting it back, unless you take it out of his pay and even then you might not. What happens if one of these crazy guys comes to the Lucky Lady and one of us gets shot?" Ruby pauses. "I guess I had more to say about that than I thought." 

"As for liking him, he doesn't look at me any different then plenty of men around. But if you do help him out and he comes back, why don't you watch for it, then tell me what you think." "So, did I help?" They look up and they are at the half-built town hall. Jake chuckles. "Ya. You think I should do it but wish we could put him in jail." The step aside as men carrying chairs make their way inside. "I'll probably do it, but I'll make him squirm first." Ruby says, "It's like you can read my mind... make sure to make him squirm extra special, just for me. Then you can tell Kate you did it for her, she's offended that he slept with a married woman. You and I both know better though, right?" 

They make their way inside and step out of the way in back. Near the front they see Mr. Lacey and Minerva talking. Jake starts laughing again. "Some of those tapestries are just what the vigilance committee needs." Ruby scrunches her nose. "Ugh, Mr. Lacey." Ruby looks around the room at the tapestries. "Um, what she is trying to do? Those two are hideous." Ruby points to the obvious unhappy ones. "She must be very clever or very crazy." "She's certainly bold." He points the ones Ruby called hideous. "Pretty simple message if you ask me. Defy the god of drink and suffer." Ruby looks at Jake with some admiration. "You're so smart. I didn't see that." 

Ruby faces Jake. "Um, about dinner, does it matter where I go with Mr. Eastman, George, I should say? I don't want to go to the same place I'm supposed to meet Judge Isby at. I was thinking of taking him to the El Parador," Ruby grins. "That might chase him away on its own."  He replies, "I don't think it does. You may be right about the El Parador, it is a friendly place for you. He may have made plans someplace else, but who cares what his plans are, right?" He then looks at her funny and says, "I'm not sure what you mean we know better?"

She says, "Right, I don't care what his plans were, I wasn't figuring on going to dinner with him at all. But if he loves me he'll do what I want, right?" Ruby smiles devilishly. "We know better means we both know Tony wasn't exactly the one who was in the wrong, being he wasn't the one who was married." Ruby pauses for a moment. "But I was also assuming you might have slept with a married woman or two in the past...maybe I'm mistaken?"

Jake looks around to make sure no one is close enough to hear. "I have. Mostly I didn't find out until afterwards that they were." He smiles a broad smile, "Ask me another time about a funny story about that." Then his smile fades as he continues, "A couple times I guess I knew and was too drunk to care. I never chased one, didn't seem right." He takes off his hat and runs a hand through his hair. "If they're chasing after me there wasn't any commitment anyway I figured."

She replies, "I figured as much. And I will ask you sometime about the funny story. But it didn't seem right?" Ruby takes Jake's hat out of his hands and puts it back on his head, adjusting it until it is straight. "Are you telling me that somewhere inside you respect the commitment of marriage?" Ruby raises any eyebrow and looks at him in disbelief.

"Sounds funny when you say it." He admits sheepishly. "No, actually. I respect a person's word if they've proved to me it can be. Most folks are lyin', thievin', cheatin', murderous scum. They get what they deserve, so I have no problems giving them back what they are dishing out to others." He raises and eyebrow and smirks. "Can't help it if I happen to do those things better than they do." He moves his hand across his face as if to wipe the expression off. "The rest, well, I guess I leave them alone." He shrugs. "So who am I to judge which married woman is virtuous and which ones a slut? Until they show their true colors." He scratches his chin. "Of course there is the matter irate husbands with guns."

She interjects, "Or irate wives with guns, but lucky for me most of them would rather shoot their husbands than me." "Well, I guess it's good to know you value someone's word, someone that you trust anyway. Everyone needs to have someone like that, no?" Ruby cocks her head, then adjusts Jake's hat again. He says dryly. "It's not the hat, must be my head is on crooked." He forces down the urge to push his hat back. "Yes, I believe everyone needs at least one person like that. Almost like air."  He waves to Minerva. "I don't know if we are an asset or a liability to her, but at least she'll know we are here."

"I'm guessing liability, if they know we're friends with her." Ruby waves and smiles at Minvera but continues speaking as she does, "I'm sure no matter what she does we can come up with something to anger them even more. Maybe I'll pop a few buttons on my dress," Ruby laughs. "That's what friends are for anyway, right?"

Kate had left Jake and Ruby to work out the dinner situation and found Ginnie. "Let's go take a look at Mr. Bauer's building. It's newly empty, and it might serve our purpose." They hurried out into the street toward Bauer's Union Market. It would take them not far from the El Parador. Kate made a quick decision and detoured to Mr. Booth's house where she knocked firmly on the door.  She hears some rumbling around inside.  He then answers the door. His necktie is unfastened but other than that his is his neat and polished self. She notes that the room behind him is clean and presentable, the four posted bed in the center of the main room neatly made. "Katherine, how wonderful to see you," he exclaims.

"I'd think you'd be tired of me by now," she laughed. "I need your help, it should only take a few minutes. I need an opinion of a piece of property. There is a great deal of interest in a school, and a building just opened up that I might be able to use. But I don't know how to decide on a fair price for it. Can you help?" Katherine tried to keep herself still, but excitement got the better of her as she bounced on her toes. "Of course I would be willing to help. Just wait there while I make myself presentable." He shuts the door. He reopens it less than a minute later, his necktie now tied. Kate couldn't resist teasing him just a bit. "You know, I've seen men tie a necktie before. I've tied men's neckties before. Come, this way." 

A mile away, Nanuet arrives at the ranch.  He sees Sonoma's horse is already corralled there but doesn't see her at the moment. He then notices flint up on top of his hill fiddling with some type of machinery. Nanuet yells up to the dwarf "Howdy Flint! Whatcha working on up there?" He replies, "Nothing really, just an idea that Pete and I toyed with but never got very far. A wind and water powered drill. I came upon it cleaning out the cave. I figured I'd give it one more shot before I give up on mining entirely." Nanuet bounds to the top of the hill where the dwarf is tinkering. "Sounds like something I would know nothing about, but if there is anything I can do to help, just point me to it."

The device consists of a windmill around ten feet in diameter as well as a long metal tube going down to the stream with a hydraulic pump at the stream end. The water flows up and pours into a contraption to help turn the mill and continue the screw-like drill that runs ten feet down and moves up the dirt. The screw is weighted by rocks to help it drop. So far a pile of four feet of dirt has built up as the device turns slowly. 

Flint says "It works very slow, but does it on its own. Should dig around a foot an hour. They key is the side pan that I still need to hook up. The dirt comes up and into the pan which the excess water washes over. Think of it as automatic panning for gold."  Nanuet exclaims, “Wow, very impressive Flint! Again though, the workings of this are way over my head. Can I help you with that pan? 

Nanuet watches the drill work at it's slow, steady pace then asks, “You think you could build another one of these contraptions if someone gave you the money for it? I think Mr. Jake could use something like this out at his mine. "Flint says, "Nope, his mine doesn't have the stream. Besides, they're professionals, they'll have lots of heavy equipment. This makeshift contraption was all that Pete and I could afford. We got it from a mine that went bust over in Pima County." "Good point about the stream. I just remember overhearing that they were having some difficulties there so I figured it might help." 

Nanuet scratches his head and looks at the adobe house. "Have you seen Sonoma yet today, I should probably stop in and say hello."   The dwarf replies, "She's down with the sheep. Seems most of that flock she bought were pregnant. March and April is lamb season so she's checking out when the first ones may be due." "Thanks Flint, good luck with your machine." 

Luc hadn't slept well the night before. He woke up frequently swearing he heard drums and song as if he were at an Indian ceremony. At 4 in the morning Luc woke up for the last time. He lights a cigar and ran his hand through his long hair. He walked over and stared at himself in the mirror. As he looked he could have sworn someone was standing behind him. He turned quickly and no one was there. He sighed and blew out smoke from his mouth. He tied his hair back and dressed. He went down stairs to get some work started. As the day wore on it seemed everyone was off elsewhere. Luc cared little. He just wanted to get some work done to keep his mind from wandering too far.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 55, “The Vigilance Committee Meeting”, Thursday, March 16th , 1882:*

Minerva looks over Senor Lacey's shoulder to see Ruby and Jake waving at her. She excuses herself and rushes over to them. "Come to watch the execution?" she laughs. I think the committee may be holding the trial at the Great Western Boarding house as we speak!"  The smile leaves her face and she looks at them both warmly," This means a lot to me to have your support. I have no idea what this rally is about or even if it involves me. I hope I'm worrying for nothing but I have an uneasy feeling about this." She turns to Jake, maybe having someone here from the Merchants committee will balance the scales a little."

"You can have our support, but you may be better off without it." Jake makes a little frown. "I am not exactly one of the favorite folks with the Vigilance Committee. If I can do anything I will, but I'll keep as low a profile as I can just in case you knowing us is bad for your image with them. I don't know what to expect here either."

Ruby says, "I agree with Jake. You can have it but you might be better off, at least at first, facing them on your own. We'll be around though if you decide you do need us. I think Kate will be by too, but she had a quick errand to run." Ruby smiles back at Minerva. "We'll just hope your gods are watching out for you today. And if they are we can celebrate later." She leans in closer to Minerva. "And if they aren't we'll plot and scheme how to get what you want on our own." "I'm not sure my head can take much more celebrating today" Minerva laughs holding her head, "but It's a comfort to know that, should it become necessary, I won't have to scheme alone." 

Ruby stands up straight again. "Oh nice decorating, by the way." Minerva grins, "Oh, Do you like it? Woven by my own hand. Perhaps someday I could weave something a bit less... dramatic to place over the bar at the Lucky Lady 
She chuckles mischievously," Let us hope the committee has an appreciation of art."

It is almost 3:30 and in addition to Jake, Ruby, Minerva and Judge Lacey sixteen other people have gathered to watch the meeting, four men and twelve women. Most of them are unfamiliar to Jake and Ruby but they do recognize Algelica Young, wife of the Promise City Herald Typesetter, Beth Eaton, wife of the Doctor, Haywood Smith who owns the Silver Dollar Saloon and Attorney Mitchell Berg. The door opens and another familiar face walks in, namely Clairese Townsend. Ruby leans closer to Jake, "I wonder what she's doing here. A little young to be on the Vigilance Committee." 

"The evils of this world know no bounds, thus vigilance must not have boundaries. Therefore those of all ages, races, creeds and sexes must bind together to ensure the salvation of civilization." Jake says with appropriate seriousness. "Well, unless of course you are not human, then you couldn't be on the committee. Yes and if you are a woman you couldn't vote. Oh, you are kind of young so we don't have to listen to you. Ah, yes your financial status too, that would be a good indicator of your ability to be determine what is moral. But outside of all that..." "I'll bet young Miss Townsend finds the committees work a comfort but is torn because of the impact it may have on her ability to have work." Jake shrugs, "That would only be a guess." Ruby rolls her eyes, "Yes, yes, yes... I know. Don't worry, us just sitting here is bringing down the morality of this group..." It's Jake's turn to roll his eyes. "Ok, I'll shut up."  Ruby sits back and waits for the meeting.

A short distance away, Kate juggled her packages and books and grasped Ginnie's hand to keep herself from running. She explained to Conrad Booth what had happened at the trial as they walked over, ending with, "I feel a bit of a vulture, swooping down just when the poor man has lost his business and his wife. But I won't look a gift horse in the mouth either. I want to give him a very fair price, so at least he won't have to go to prison. Here we are." She opened the door and stepped inside.

The building itself is a simple single-story clapboard structure, smaller than the ones around it, being fifteen feet wide and twenty-five feet deep. It has both a front and back door and various counters and shelves.  Conrad says, "I suppose this might work. Is he selling just the store or the house too?" "House?" Kate comments. Booth walks her over to the back window and points to a twenty-by-thirty foot two-story wood-frame house forty feet diagonally across, on East Street behind Fly's Boarding House. "That's where the Bowers lived", he says.

Kate says, "I don't know if he intends to sell the house as well. He'll have to live somewhere. He might decide to leave town, I suppose. I'll ask him when I go see him later. But what would I do with two houses? Admittedly, I have been worried about going from the Lucky Lady back to the ranch late at night. Or I could be sensible and rent it out." Kate turned back to the room they were standing in. "It might be a little tight, but I think this will do. It will have to do unless I want to build, and there's a lumber shortage just now. I could be happy here." "Well, let's go talk to Mr. Bauer," Booth says.

Kate nodded and hurried out into the street. "Hopefully I can settle it quickly, I want to get to the Vigilance Committee meeting before it's too far along. But how much do you think I should offer him? What's a fair price?"  "The store, probably between $ 500 and $ 600. The building isn't that great but the location on Fremont Street would be worth something. The house is probably worth closer to $ 1000, but East Street isn't the most desirable location in town so you could probably knock off a few hundred." 

As they pass by the Town Hall building they see around two dozen people inside. Kate notices that Minerva has put up several tapestries.   A few minutes later Katherine muttered as they entered the jail, "I spend entirely too much time here." She put on a polite smile. "Marshal, may I speak with Mr. Bauer please?" Tony Lucky yells out from the other cell "What about me Kate? Aren't you going to bring me some food and books like you did Job, Jake and Chester?"

Kate turned to the other cell with a withering look. "Mr. Lucky, I have not given you permission to call me by my given name, nor am I likely to. I won't be wasting my time bringing you anything. You spend most of your time amusing yourself, I'd think you could use the rest." Tony angrily replies "Hey, get off your moral high horse Mrs. Kale. At least I run an honest table, which is more than I can say for your boyfriend there."

Kate replies, "How very clever, insulting my friend. Rumormongering only makes you sound ignorant. I have no moral high horse, Mr. Lucky. Amusing yourself is fine, I'm just disgusted with your lack of judgement in amusing yourself with a married woman. I'm even more disgusted with hers. So why don't we agree to mutually despise one another and get on with our lives?"

Tony Lucky wanders back to the rear of his cell and Katherine hears him mutter the phrase "Fornicating Female Dog"** Conrad Booth's face turns red with anger as he balls up his fists and starts to move in the direction of the jail cell. Warren Earp notices this and stands over near the desk, moving his hand towards his revolver. "Conrad, don't!" Kate whispered desperately, putting her hand out to stop him. "Don't get yourself in trouble over it. His opinion means less than nothing."

_(**Family friendly euphemisms used here)._

Booth says, "You're right. Let's talk to Bauer." He steps over to that cell and says, "Hello Lemuel, it's been a while. I was sorry to hear of your predicament but I think that we may be able to help you out here. Word is that you're off to prison unless you come up with some money fast and that your wife took everything in your business and home."  He replies, "Yeah, all that I have left is around $ 160 in the bank." Warren Earp interjects, "No, according to Paul Stevens she took that too. She used it to buy the horses and wagons to leave town in." "WHAT!" he exclaims.  Booth says, "Yes, but my friend Mrs. Kale here may be of some help to you. Katherine?"

Katherine approached the cell. "I'm sorry to meet you under these conditions, Mr. Bauer. I've spent the morning talking to families with children about starting a school. There is a great deal of interest, but I was worried that there were no buildings I could use. I have some money set aside, and I would like to buy your store building if you're willing to sell it. I think it could make an excellent school." He replies, "Sounds good, I figure its worth around $ 750."

"I'm afraid I can't go quite that high. I won't have much left after I buy the building, and I'll still need to put in desks, a blackboard, buy books and other supplies. And I still need to support myself and Ginnie until the school starts turning a profit, which could take over a year. How would you feel about $550? You'll still have your house to sell, which is likely worth a great deal more."

Booth interjects "Actually Lemuel, after what you've gone through the best thing for you would be a fresh start altogether. Here's the deal, we'll give you $ 1,000 right now for both buildings. You might be able to get more, but it would take you time. If you agree now we can get you out of here in a matter of minutes, which will still leave you enough time to grab a lawyer and meet with the Judge today to file divorce papers. Otherwise you'll have to wait a month, being stuck here in this town with nothing to your name." Bauer spends just a minute thinking about it and then says "Sold."

Kate was glad Mr. Bauer was too distracted to read the shock on her face. By the time he answered she'd recovered enough to say, "Very well. We'll be back in a few minutes with the money." She juggled her packages again, caught Ginnie's eye, and went out the door with Conrad behind them. Once they were about half a block away from the jail she stopped and turned to Conrad. "Would you like to explain what just happened in there? We will buy both the store and the house?"

Conrad replies, "Just looking out for your interests, isn't that why you brought me along?   First of all, he was asking you for too much for that little beat up store. The only thing it has going for it was the location on Fremont Street, but for your purposes that location shouldn't matter, so why pay more? And I may have a possible buyer in mind for the store though, who might pay top dollar just because of the location, so the net effect could be that you'll get a much bigger building for far less than you were willing to pay.   Plus we can finish this up this transaction right now, I have enough in my safe to pay him right now. I'll go get the money. Why don't you go get Mr. Berg for the paperwork. If you can't find him then get that new lawyer Upton, don't even think of going to Fisk."

Kate's mouth opened and closed a couple times. "I...I'll go find Mr. Berg. But we need to talk about all this later." She and Ginnie headed off toward Mitchell Berg's office. Ginnie can hear her muttering under her breath. "Only asked for help in assessing the building, not to negotiate for me. Entirely too presumptuous, and now I'll owe him money! Turns out well for the school, but.... It's not his place. Should have discussed it with me first

Ruby had tried to sit quietly for a little while. Finally, "This thing is late starting. I guess they go by their time, huh? Kate's going to miss it, where did she run off to anyway? To go see that building?"   "I've been thinking about some ideas. You want to hear them?" "Ideas? Sure. You know I love to hear the sound of your voice anyway. All that and I get ideas too." Jake looks around. "Perhaps we ought to stand away from the others?"

"What kind of ideas do you get from hearing my voice?" Ruby laughs. She then glances around the room, "If you think we should move we can, but I'm not sure it's necessary. It's not any really big ideas or anything." She thinks about it then shrugs, "Ok, we should stand anyway while we wait because who knows how long this meeting will take and I don't want my butt to get numb." They stand and head outside the door and make their way to a less busy area. 

"Well, you might think it's a stupid idea..." Ruby is hesitant at first now that the time came to say it. She looks down and starts kicking at some pebbles with her toe. "I want to do a play in the Lucky Lady. There is no theater here in Promise City and there's enough people who would come I think. We could do it during the afternoon or we could do it during our less busy nights if you think it would get in the way. We could even do a night of it to benefit Kate's school or Minerva's church or something." She rolls her eyes. "Oh but Jake I really want to do it!" Jake laughs. "Don't go getting offended or upset." He laughs really hard. "I never in a thousand years would have pictured myself as a theatre owner." He puts his hands on her shoulders. "You're crazy. So why not?"  Ruby can see he is thinking. "Sounds like a real civic activity too."

Ruby gives a squeal and a hop. "Oh I'm so excited!" She gives Jake a little kiss, "And now we have to figure out which play to do!   I had something in mind but then I was thinking a singing part would be good so we would have to ask Kate to put songs into the play if she could.  I don't know of any good plays that have good songs for a woman and we're going to have to do auditions for the other parts but I guess we have to figure out what play we're doing first.  And anyway the one I want to do you or Kate would have to help me read it cause I know I couldn't read it on my own..." She looks at Jake who is just shaking his head. "What?"  "Oh, they finally decided to show up for their own meeting, let's go inside. We can talk more later." They both head back inside and have a seat.

The door opens and six people walk in. Jake recognizes the five men as Doctor James Eaton, Great Western Boarding House Owner Bill Watkins, his former employer Frank Condon, the owner of Cook's General Store Zebadiah Cook and Derrick Avery, the head teller of the First National Bank of Promise City. Trailing them is a tall matronly woman wearing a long charcoal gray dress, her steel gray hair tied back in a tight bun. She glances at the wall hangings with a look of disgust on her face. Minerva smiles inwardly as says softly. "Good, I definitely got her attention." 

The five men sit in chairs at a table in the front of the room. A man seated in the front row across from the table stands and gives his chair to the woman. Bill Watkins is apparently the chairman of today's meeting as he pounds a gavel on the table and calls the group to order. He begins by welcoming both Zeb Cook and Derrick Avery as new members of the Executive Committee. He then asks "Mrs. King. Would you be so kind as to take the minutes of today's meeting?" The woman with her hair in the bun replies "I would be honored to." 

The first order of business is to accept the minutes from the February 17th meeting as submitted. Next Frank Condon gives a report of the Promise City Vigilance Committee's treasury as $ 214.36.  Watkins then recognizes Doctor Eaton who stands and declares "The Roman/Greek Church has acted upon our request to remove the easily tempted Reverend Anson Haggler as this town's spiritual leader. Until an appropriate priest can be assigned they have temporarily sent us Mrs. Minerva Garcia Florencia to serve as our Interim Minister. Mrs. Florencia, we welcome your being here to observe our meeting." Minerva notices the "Mrs." preceding her name but chooses not to comment until the scene has played itself out. 

Eaton looks back to Watkins who says, "The next item of business to be discussed is the matter of a proper dress code for the citizens of this town." "They're kidding, right?" Ruby says softly, "They must be insane." Minerva sits quietly with her hands in her lap, reading the reaction of the people in the room. She is delighted with what she sees and laughs inwardly, "Shouldn't be too difficult to get what I want. I just have to wait for them to finish killing themselves off."

Doctor Eaton begins "It has been brought to the attention of this Committee that two of the establishments of entertainment within this town allow females to parade around inside in less than full proper attire. If we wish to establish this community as a family friendly place this cannot be. I make a proposal that a dress code be established for the main dining rooms of each restaurant and saloon in town." 

Watkins calls for discussion on this motion. The group is unanimous that the torso should be fully covered from a point two inches below the neck down to the knees. Some feel that down to the ankles would be more appropriate but storeowner Cook points out that the waitresses need the freedom of movement to get from table to table safely. Discussion of the arms leads to an impasse. They are in agreement that shoulders should be covered but the sleeve length is heavily debated, with Cook wanting to allow up to the armpits while Eaton wants arms covered to the wrists.   Their lack of agreement calls for the motion to be tabled until the next meeting, which is set for two weeks from this date. 

The final item on the day's agenda is a formal protest to the Promise City Merchant's Association for allowing a non-human to be appointed as Deputy Sheriff. The protest calls for the man's immediate dismissal. The motion passes unanimously. Watkins then adjourns the meeting. 

"They can't tell us what we can wear in OUR SALOON or anywhere else for that matter!" Ruby shakes her head. "What a bunch of prudes." Ruby makes her way over to Minerva. She glances around to make sure none of the Committee is nearby. "That went well, huh?' she says quietly. "The nerve of them! Did they say something about Mrs. Florencia? You're not married are you?"
Minerva, eyes dangerously dark hisses under her breath "A bunch of hot winded, pompous asses, they are" . "By the goddess I came from Spain to get away from such bigotry. This is my home now and I will not run from it. Minerva fumes "Cover up in this heat? When heifers fly over the moon! Apparently I am in violation of the dress code." Minerva says derisively as she removes her shawl exposing much of her arms.

"Old Caleb White once told me that Morality is simply the attitude we adopt towards people whom we personally dislike." Jake rubs his hand on the side of his face and looks back and forth between Minerva and Ruby. "I think that folks just try to regulate what they are afraid of; Fear is the mother of morality." Jake looks around the room again. "I really like your tapestries. I guess more accurately, I liked how Mrs. King liked them. Let's think about what happened here some more before you two start scheming." He smiles at the two of them.

"Yeah, they're afraid they might see some breast and like it." Ruby huffs. "Alright let's get out of here then. Or Minerva do you need to speak to them now?"  Ruby also glances at Clairesse to see what her reaction is, trying to guess why she is present. The young lady's facial reaction is unemotional as it had been during most of the meeting. She notices Ruby glancing her direction and quickly exits the building.

Minerva replies, "I should introduce myself to the committee before I leave. I'll catch up with you later. " Minerva stills herself and takes a calming breath. She sets her most charming smile in place and strolls over to Dr. Eaton and Mr. Watkins and extends her hand. "Buenas Tardes, Senores. Allow me to introduce myself, I am Senorita Minerva Garcia Florencia."

Watkins says, "Yes, I know. I attended the services last Sunday. Eaton says, "And my wife and children were in attendance. I'm sorry to have missed it, I had been called away on a medical emergency."  Watkins says, "We hope that you have settled in for your short time here." Eaton adds, "Yes, we'll clear up this misunderstanding with the church.” 

She replies, “I have not been sent here by the church Senor, I have been directed here by the goddess." Minerva gently places a hand each of their shoulders with a gentle smile and look of concern continues in a soothing voice  “She would caution you Senors, Do not be so arrogant as to insult the gods with petty declarations. Do you dare be so bold as to decree that the beauty of Venus be hidden beneath a shroud? I assure you Senors that this is not her will. Ask rather that the earth be forever hidden from the sun for it would be an equally foolhardy request." 

Watkins comments, “Well, somebody obviously thought that sending a Spanish-speaking preacher would help to convert some of those heathen wood elves to the proper faith. But that would just be a waste of your time, best to focus on the true believers." Minerva replies, “Did not the gods create all mankind in their image? Wood elves, dwarves and humans alike? Should we disregard our children, leaving them in the woods for the hungry wolf because they are innocent of our ways? Does a mother reject the infant who suckles at her breast because the babe hungers only for the ambrosia that the breast offers? I tell you Senors, It does not make the mother love her child any less. “ She smiles benevolently “Be assured that the gods recognize all their children.” 

Minerva straightens her shoulders and says in a commanding tone “Senors, Do not presume to place yourselves upon the throne of Olympus. As you can see,” Minerva makes an elaborate gesture towards the tapestries, while casting a ‘Doom’ spell on Watkins.   She says, “The gods do not deal kindly with those who would presume too much.  The goddess would remind you of this that you would rethink whom you serve Senors.  You would be wise to heed my words for the gods choose to speak through me. I am their instrument and have come to Promise City to do their work. If the Committee is willing to help me in their service I will gladly accept their assistance. “

She then adds, “But, Senors, I fear that this committee has it's own agenda which may be in conflict with the gods will.  My allegiance must be to the gods as should yours be.  "She looks at them imploringly. “Will you assist me in their work, Senors? I will be awaiting your answer." She turns to leave and turns back. "I may be reached Comstock House.  Good day to you Senors, May the gods will be done."

Ruby looks to Jake then watches Minerva talking to Eaton and Watkins. "I guess she is better off without us right now? Definitely me, I'm not dressed appropriately," Ruby says snidely. "And I should get back soon to get ready for my dinner with George," Ruby pauses, "...And Judge Isby." She shakes her head and rubs her temples. "Is there anything I should know about why you want me to go with Mr. Eastman tonight?"  "Not really, except that you don't need to worry. Just be your usual wonderful self. I have a feeling everything will work out just the way you want it." Jake gives her a reassuring smile. "You asked me to help, and I am." "Alright, baby." She gives him a smile and a kiss. "I'm going back to the Lucky Lady to get ready." 

The Vigilance Committee Meeting has just ended by the time that Kate and Ginnie walked towards the intersection of Fremont and Main and she sees Mitchell Berg exiting the building where the meeting had been held. They hurry across the street and up to the lawyer. "Mr. Berg," Kate said a bit breathlessly. "I know this is quite irregular, but I wonder if you have a moment to step over to the jail? I didn't see you at the trial this afternoon." She quickly ran down what had happened with Mr. Bauer's wife, and the pending purchase. "We need someone to draw up the papers. I don't know Mr. Upton yet and I wouldn't trust Fisk if my life depended on it."

Mitchell Berg asks Kate for a little more detail about what she is looking for. She briefly explains that Bauer is selling his property, getting released from jail and will then want to see Judge Isby about a divorce. Berg checks his pocket watch and says "It looks like I'm going to have a busy next hour. Okay, I'll head back to my office and get some standard property exchange forms and a divorce decree and meet you at the jail." 

Kate and Ginnie head back to the Marshall's Office. Eduardo Rodrigues makes his way over to the building as well, entering behind Ginnie and Kate. Warren asks him "Was it as bad as we suspected?" Eduardo says, "Yes, I stayed outside of the back door and heard the whole thing. I certainly wouldn't have been welcome inside, in fact they are filing a formal protest over one of my race being made Deputy." Conrad Booth arrives back a few minutes later. They let Bauer out of the cell. Warren Earp collects the money for the fine and restitution for damage. Earp lets him use the desk to write out the names for the property transfers which Bauer signs and both lawmen sign as witnesses. 

Berg tells Conrad and Kate "Bauer assumes his wife still has the original Deeds to the property but I'll file papers with the county recorder invalidating those due to abandonment of property and with this transfer form be able to get new ones are reissued in your names. Actually, do you want both of your names on each property or just one?" Booth says, "That's Mrs. Kale's decision." Kate paused for a moment then decided, "Both on each please. That makes the most sense."

Booth just nods. Berg finishes the paperwork. Bauer gives Booth a key ring and explains the keys to the store and house. A third key is to the outhouse behind the store, but he says that he usually keeps it unlocked. Booth tells Bauer, "Your wife left the store that way too, not that there was anything left for anyone to take." Berg then tells Bauer "We'd better hurry if we want to catch the Judge before he closes up shop for this visit to Promise City." The two of them make their way out the door. 

Warren tells Eduardo "The bank's closed, so I'd better go see Paul Stevens about this fine money as it goes to the Territory. You keep an eye on Lucky." He leaves as well. Booth looks at Kate and Ginnie and says, "I guess we might as well leave too. Mr. Lucky didn't really seem to appreciate our stopping by. But first we'd better go lock up our new property. "Yes, we wouldn't want anyone deciding to try and set themselves up thinking it abandoned property."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 56, “Dinner for Three”, Thursday, March 16th , 1882:*

Kate, Conrad and Ginnie left the Marshall's office and walked toward their new acquisition.  Kate tells Conrad, "I'm sorry if I was harsh earlier. You surprised me, and I wasn't quite sure what to do. I hadn't intended for you to lay out your own money for this, or to even take more than a few minutes of your time. I don't seem to handle shocks very well anymore." He replies, "I'm sorry as well. We should have discussed it first but I saw an opportunity and time was of the essence. By mentioning the Judge leaving town that prompted him to act fast. In my profession I've learned to act quickly. 

As for the possible resale of the store, you would best do that negotiation. The potential buyer is the miner Patrick Seawell. He and the Morand family have partnered but he hasn't established an office yet. I get the impression from what I heard that he would like it to be independent of the Morand Complex at Fremont and Sierra. The location that we just bought would be near the Morands but also separate. You know Seawell far better than I based upon what you've said about when the bandits attacked your stage and he assisted you in saving Deputy Marshall Earp's life." "He's a good man. It will ease my mind some to sell the store building to someone who deserves a good deal. I still feel uneasy about benefiting from Mr. Bauer's misfortune." 

They arrived at the store and locked up the building. "Let's go take a look inside the house. If I'm going to use it for a school, I suppose Ginnie and I could use the upstairs for bedrooms when we need to stay in town overnight."  It is a twenty-by-thirty foot two-story wood-frame house. The door is indeed unlocked and Mrs. Bauer has taken everything that wasn't nailed down with the exception of the large cast iron wood stove in the kitchen, which must have been too heavy for her wagon. The first floor is divided into three rooms, one of which is a large living room that would work well for a classroom. A staircase leads up to the second floor which has slightly less floor space due to the pitched room beginning just five feet above the floor on the two sides. The second floor has a hallway down the center and the rest is divided into one large master bedroom and two smaller rooms.

Kate came back down the stairs with a smile. "It will do very well. Much better than the store building. We can use the lower floor for the school and the kitchen, and Ginnie and I can stay upstairs when needed.  Conrad, you and I will have to discuss the financial arrangements tomorrow. I owe you at least the amount for the house. I'm afraid I've already missed the Committee meeting, but I still have time to get out to the ranch and help out. And give Ginnie her riding lesson, of course."

He replies, "Very well, but before we settle on any finances why don't you see if Seawell is interested in the store and how much he'll pay you for it. And don't feel guilty to get what you can for it. You may want to mention to him that Bauer's selling price for it was $ 750." "I'll do that, then we can talk tomorrow afternoon." 

Kate stood for a moment, uncertain. There was still a tension there she didn't know how to break.   "I appreciate what you did to help me today. I hope someday I'll have the chance to do something to help you. I even appreciate you wanting to hit Tony Lucky. I wanted to hit him. Unfortunately, I'm not very strong, so I doubt it would have knocked any sense into him." Kate walked over and offered her hand. "I'll see you tomorrow." 

She and Ginnie finally got back to the El Parador where she dropped off her packages and changed into riding clothes. She made the ride out and the ride back Ginnie's lesson. She wasn't unsympathetic to the girls dislike of riding, but it was important she know how. Once she was competent, she could stop the lessons and let Ginnie concentrate on something she loved.  They helped out with the evening chores and made it back in time for Kate to bathe, get dinner, and head over to the Lucky Lady to help out for the night.

Ruby walks back to the Lucky Lady in thought.  What could Jake have in mind? I wasn't really worried about dinner until he said not to worry, she thinks. And how could Jake know how I want things to work out? At any rate, I'll just tell Mr. Eastman, er, George, no again and hopefully that will work. But this time I HAVE to be more convincing. Right, more forceful. I can do that, I’m GOOD at that. It was like she was convincing herself. Why IS it such a problem with him? She sighs out loud. Ruby knew the answer to that question but she already made that decision. And what was I thinking agreeing to dinner with the Judge? I know, hopefully it will pay off in the future... 

She gets back to the saloon and heads up to her room. It takes her a long time to decide on the cream colored dress. What is appropriate to wear to dinner with someone who wants to marry you AND a conservative, strict judge? It showed off her neck, with the straps sitting on the edge of her shoulder, but is wasn’t the lowest cut dress she had and that was a good thing. Too low for a judge though? Oh, forget it, what am I worried about? None of this matters anyway, right? She starts dressing while she grumbles to herself. 

She takes her time dressing carefully. She makes sure everything is where it should be but not too much of anything is showing. Not an easy feat in anything I own, she laughs out loud. She brushes the wildness out of her hair, taming it into some curls. She looks herself over in the mirror, stopping to caress the heart shaped earrings dangling from her ears. She hadn’t taken them off since Jake gave them to her. She puts her smile on, nods to herself, and grabs her wrap and heads downstairs. She sits at the bar, having a glass of wine, and waits for George to show up.

George Eastman arrives promptly at five minutes before five. He is attired in a different suit than she had seen him in before, this one a chocolate brown with a tan and gold print vest and gold silk tie over a white shirt. He is wearing a brown bowler hat that compliments the rest of the wardrobe. His beard is neatly trimmed and his hair is combed back and looks to be a little wet, implying that he just came from the barber and bath shop. His face breaks out in a warm smile upon seeing Ruby.

Ruby stands to greet him. "Hello, George. You look very put together." She returns his smile, "Ready for dinner?" Ruby takes his arm. "I want to take you to one of my favorite eating establishments, the El Parador Cantina. You've traveled all over, I'm sure you like a little variety in your life and your food." She gives a little laugh. "Plus I'm friends with the owners. They've become, uh, protective of me, I guess you could say. Anyway, I'm sure you'll enjoy it."

Jake Cook walks into the room promptly after George Eastman does, almost like he was waiting. On his head is his flat brimmed black hat, which barely holds down his full head of brown hair. His beard is neatly trimmed and frames nicely his broad smile. His white silk shirt only rustles slightly as he crosses the room purposely towards Ruby and George. Across his black linen pants is strapped his Colt Peacemaker. His well-worn boots are polished. 
"You must be Mr. Eastman? Good evening. Very kind of you to invite us all to dinner tonight. Ruby was telling me how much you wanted to meet me. I must say I was a bit curious to meet you. I'm glad you are not the kind of man to be embarrassed by the situation." 

He smiles at both of them. "Shall we go?" At first Ruby stands there with her mouth hanging open. She manages to get it closed and she pulls her arm away from Eastman. "You look nice Jake," she says while giving him a cocked head, 'what in Hades are you doing?' questioning look. Jake flashes Ruby her 'go with it' look. "Thank you Miss West, you always have the kindest things to say." Jake gives her a warm and reassuring smile.

Ruby nods, but stares at Jake for a moment before turning back to George then back to Jake. Her hand shoots up and starts fingering her earring before she finally returns the smile to her face. "Mr. Jacob Cook, this is Mr. George Eastman. George, this is Mr. Cook... Jake, my boyfriend." She looks at Jake affectionately as she says his name. Then she stands back and waits.

Eastman gives Cook the once over, then walks towards him so that their faces are no more than a foot apart and says "Sir, I am taking Constance Grace to dinner, not you. At no point were you invited. I had wanted to meet you last night but you were far too interested in playing cards to pay myself or Miss. West any attention. I would suggest that you spend this evening doing more of the same.  And for the record, I am not the least bit intimidated by your firearm display bravado. In general I've found that those who feel the need to draw attention to weapons are merely compensating for other deficiencies."

Jake replies, "Harsh words Mr. Eastman. I suggest you owe Miss West an apology, she is usually quite a good listener and to suggest that she may have misunderstood what you said in such a gruff manner is unbecoming. Furthermore I agreed to change our previous engagement for tonight to accommodate you sir." Jake follows that with several tsk, tsk sounds. "Such a display of anger and verbal abuse is quite unbecoming."

Eastman replies, "Sir, if anybody owes Miss West an apology it is you. We had made dinner plans for just the two of us. Based upon her facial expression a minute ago I would say that she was just as surprised with you inviting yourself to our dinner as I am. In proper society Mr. Cook a gentleman does not invite himself to places where he is not welcome."

“Alright. Nobody owes me an apology… yet.” Ruby sighs. "George, I'm sure I don't need to remind you that this isn’t proper society and I’ve already mentioned my disdain for it. As a matter of record, you agreed that you would be happy to leave it behind. I did tell Jake that you wanted to meet him, I thought you did.  “But why don’t we make the best of things and just go to dinner please. I’m hungry.” She smiles at both of them and flips her hair. “That is if the two of you can get along…”

Eastman says, "Constance, this may not be proper society but good manners call for people to not invite themselves where they are not welcomed. I have no intentions of dining with this man. We should leave now for that restaurant that you suggested. I am only asking you for a few hours of your time. That obviously threatens this man. If you and he have any sort of a real relationship then he shouldn't feel threatened by that."

She exclaims, "He may not be welcomed by you, but he's welcomed by me. If you want to have dinner with me tonight you'll have to have dinner with him. Aren't you interested in my friends and things I care about?" Ruby steps closer to George and looks him in the eyes. "Now, please can we go to dinner?"

He states, "No Constance, I will not reward this man's bad behavior. I had planned to have a private conversation with you. I am going now to the restaurant that you suggested and I hope that you will choose to join me. As for interests, I think it is obvious what each of us has for our primary interest. Constance, my interest is you. I traveled far and wide to be with you. I love you, I wish to marry you, and to give you everything that you have ever wanted. As for Mr. Cook's interest..." He turns back and faces Jake. "Sir, I have but one question for you to answer right now. And I would appreciate an honest and immediate Yes or No answer. If Miss West should decide to leave this gambling establishment which you own would it suffer financially because of her departure?"

Jake replies, "Mr. Eastman, you clearly wish to see things only in black and white, and in money. Miss West is one of four partners in this establishment, and her talents and interest in it do contribute to it's success. So, yes it would suffer some setback if she decided to move on." Jake puts on a serious expression, "The hole that Miss West would leave behind if she left Promise City is far more than financial and impossible to fill."

Eastman turns to her and says, "Well, that should give you pause to think at least. I am leaving. My suggestion is for you to take some time now in private Constance to think over what he and I have both just told you. I suspect that he will instead force his company on you, just as he attempted to force it upon me. But I at least will give you that time to think. You are a grown woman and quite capable of making your own decisions. I will be at that restaurant for the next half hour if you wish to join me."

Ruby watches George walk away. She turns to Jake, "What was that all about?" She shakes her head. "I don't understand." "I guess George doesn't like me very much." Jake scratches his beard. "Funny reaction to the gun. Like I would go anywhere in town without it, let alone leave you unprotected. If I wanted to intimidate him I'd have done it differently. Hermes, his cousin wears a pearl handled one under her dress. I suppose he'd find that intimidating." Jake points up with his finger. "Look, we need to talk. Please?"

Talk? Sure, we can talk." They make their way upstairs to their room. Ruby plops down on the bed. "Do you think I should go and talk to him still?"  He says, "First off, take the ring box out and open it." Ruby looks questioningly at Jake. "Uh... ok." She takes the box out of her pocket. Before she opens it she looks up at Jake but doesn't say anything. She looks back down at the box and opens it slowly. The large sparkly diamond is missing from the setting of the ring. "Um, I'm guessing you have something to do with this?"

He says, "Yes. I was going to use that as a way to have Eastmen react under stress. I figured it would cause an angry outburst and give you a chance to make it easier to tell him to get lost. Of course, I would have assured that you were safe and that it was more elegant than that." He scrapes his foot on the floor. "The stone is in the box, under the velvet ring holder. I didn't substitute it or anything. Tell him it fell off or something. I don't want to complicate things for you. It's obvious that he will only have his conversation with you. If you still want to have it." Jake takes off his hat and throws it in the corner. "The way you asked me for help, it was, uh.... Well I didn't want you to even have to think about it. So I didn't tell you that I was going to go to dinner and about the ring. I was wrong, I should have share that with you. I have a few things to say and will make them quick if you still want to go and talk with him."

Ruby looks at the ring setting while speaking, “It was a good idea Jake.” Then she is quiet. Finally she looks up at Jake. “I’m sorry if I asked you to help in a way that put pressure on you. I told him no already, I don’t know why he didn’t accept it. I shouldn’t have involved you too in this mess.” Ruby starts biting her lip, “I should go speak to him, try to reason with him again, even if I don’t want to.” 

“Jake,” she says touching his hand, “I want to hear what you have to say, and you don’t have to rush. Mr. Eastman, the whole world as far as I am concerned, can wait until you say what you have to say.” Ruby looks him in the eyes and smiles warmly. "No, don't ever feel like you shouldn't involve me in your problems, what are friends for?" 

"Eastman is a strong willed man, that much is clear, and accustomed to getting his way. He probably will not be bound by society ethics either. I won't badmouth him, I don't need to. He was trying to make it clear to you earlier that I wanted you to stay because of the money you make me at the saloon." He holds up his hand. "No, don't answer. I know you don't believe that. He said that I didn't trust you and don't let you make your own decisions, and we know that isn't true either." A short pause. 

"If you want to send him away you need to do it firmly, it is not a negotiation. The El Parador is probably a good place to do it too." Jake moves over to the corner to pick up his hat and begin to pace. "He has a lot of money, something I can only aspire to. It is a tempting situation, enough money for the rest of your life, even if you don't stay married to him. He might actually love Constance Grace, or at least believe he does." 

Jake starts to play with his hat. "Ruby for a long time I didn't ask very much of you, just what ever you wanted to share with me. I was very happy with that. When we first met I was afraid that asking too many questions would make you nervous and drive you away. I was sure you were going to leave anyway, and I was determined to make every day count until then." He clears his throat. "I still am, except I stopped worrying about you running off. The truth is I have a hundred questions, but I just got into the habit of letting you give what you would and figured the answers would come soon enough. Now I realize that you might have thought it was because I didn't care. Or care enough." 

Jake stops his pacing near the bed and looks down at her. "I know you have had a tough time in life. I've heard the conversations you had with Katherine, I know the pieces you have told me, and I know that you don't learn to do private dances of the kind you showed me at church socials. I am also confident that is only part of it." Jake takes a deep breath and puts the hat on his head. "I won't say I don't care, because that isn't exactly right. What I mean is it doesn't make me want you any less. What happened to you, for good or ill made you what you are and brought you here to me. Ruby West, the road you traveled made you what you are. George wants his Constance Grace, Jake needs his Ruby West." Jake steps away from the bed and Ruby looks like she is going to speak. "No, I'm not done." 

"Look here." Jake takes his gun out of his holster in a non-threatening manner. "This is a gun. Call it a pistol, a Colt Peacemaker, a revolver, a side arm or whatever you like. When we say the words we know exactly what it is. Exactly what it is for and what you can do with it." He puts it back in its home. Pointing around the room he continues, "Window, bed, desk, dress; when I say it you know exactly the same." He walks to the table that holds the decanters and pours himself a drink in a leisurely fashion as if he has all the time in the world. He takes a sip, and seems to savor it. A faint sigh escapes his lips. 

"Love." He begins again and looks right into her eyes. "Can you say the same thing about it? Maybe you can. Maybe you can explain it to me, I know you tried to, uh, show me." He looks uncomfortable for a second takes a deep breath and continues. "You asked Jake to tell you the truth. So I did. I don't know what it is or means like I do those other things. Sure I love my sister, but that is brother and sister love. So if I tell you I love you I'd be lying. Not because I don't, but because I don't know love like I do window, bed or desk." He pauses only to run his hand through his hair. "Yes, yes you will say but love is not like that, it is not that simple, you'll know when you are in love. I've seen loads of folks claim to be in love and it doesn't last. This boy's been through a lot since he left home, but being in love wasn't something that happened to Silver Jake. I suppose if it had I wouldn't be here." 

He shakes his head. "I don't even know what I'm trying to say anymore. I need to earn your trust and affection every day. That and what you know about me and how I have treated you since we've met are all that I can use to convince you to stay with me. If you must have more right now, then you'll need to look elsewhere." He takes another sip of the bourbon followed by a grim smile. He turns and sits in a stuffed chair, his body quickly finds its familiar slouching position. Jake's free hand taps his hat back at a rakish angle and the boyish grin creeps slowly back to his face. 

"Ruby West, I'm Silver Jake Cook. I may have surprises left in me, but it should be no surprise to you of all people who I am. Stay with me for the ride, or not. But when you are sure either way, look me in the eye and tell me. I don't know how to get rid of George Eastman, at least not by talking." He snorts. "I'm still willing to help you anyway I can if you want it, but I no longer have any ideas."

Ruby stays completely silent, just looking down at the floor. For the longest time it seems to Jake that she doesn’t even blink. Finally she gets up and shaking slightly pours herself a generous glass of bourbon. She drinks half of it and then refills it before sitting back down on the bed, on her feet. “Friends?” Ruby says slowly, “I’m not sure what you are trying to tell me Jake. You giving up on me?” She has a sad look on her face. “No, don’t say anything, now it’s my turn for you to listen to me.” 

“Once upon a time, I was a young, foolish girl who believed in love.” She stares deep into her glass of bourbon. “I used to believe that loving someone meant you would much rather see that person happy than yourself, and you would give them up if it meant they would be happier without you. I thought it meant you would do anything, and I mean anything for them. That you could trust them and know no matter what you did they would still be there for you.” 

“Then I started hearing men tell me they loved me everywhere I went, because they thought I would sleep with them, they thought I would pay attention to them. So maybe I was wrong about what love is.” Ruby shrugs. “I don’t know what love is either. I do know that you’re the only who hasn’t said it, and that makes you different from the rest. Maybe that means you do? No matter, I respect the fact that you won’t lie to me about it.” 

She continues quietly, “That foolish girl’s version of love, that is how I feel about you. I don’t know why it happened but it did. I would rather see you happy and safe without me than with me if that’s what it takes. I thought I might be able to make you see that you love me too, besides caring for me, but now I’m not so sure. I’m not confident anymore, I’m confused.” 

“I was growing tired of the constant running. If I’m going to be miserable I should at least do it with some comfort, no? I don’t care about George Eastman. I truly doubt that he loves me, I can’t see anyway that is possible, he knows nothing about me.” Ruby pauses. “Three months ago I might not even be thinking this over, I might have just agreed. But then there was you. And you tell me you can’t breathe without me, that you want me and need me and that makes me very happy.” She finally gives a little smile. “So my choice is this. Stay here with you, share a bed with you and be happy while it lasts, but be unsure. As far as I know, it could end tomorrow but that’s the risk I take. Or go with Mr. Eastman and be miserable knowing I’ll never love him but at least I’ll be comfortable knowing what my future holds.” 

Ruby runs her hand through her hair then rubs her eyes. “Maybe if I tell you some things you want to know it will help. What do you want to know about me? Let’s see, my parents were afraid of me because I was born with red hair, an embarrassment to them, so they never cared or loved me in any way. Decided it would be better to get rid of me by marrying me to Mr. Eastman and banishing me to Rochester. So I stole from them and ran away from home. I was 14 years old.” Ruby tells her story slowly and does not to make much eye contact with Jake. 

“I tried singing some places to make money, that always worked at first. I would play cards, which I learned from my friends back in New York, if you could call them that, to make more money. But unfortunately everywhere I went, everywhere I go, people want something from me and I would end up having to leave.  In one city I got cornered, not unlike Maggie Whipple. But unlike Maggie Whipple I only had myself and it wasn’t going well. But out of no where my hero appeared and saved me, he beat the crap out of those two guys. Jimmy Douglas was his name.” Ruby looks up at Jake. “I don’t believe there was any connection to Deadeye.” She looks away again. “Anyway he took me in. I can’t tell you how many times after that I wished I died in that alleyway.” 

“At first things were great. He owned a Saloon, like the Palace, but all I did was sing. He wouldn’t let anyone touch me and I was attracted to someone wanting to take care of me. Eventually we were together, even though he was quite a bit older than me. I thought I loved him, he told me he loved me. Then things started to change. He started showing me a few skills that he thought I would be good at and he was right. You know I’m good with my hands,” she smiles but her eyes are still sad. “I found out he also ran a gang with his brothers. Most of the time he stayed at the Saloon but when he wanted fun he would go out with them too. He taught me how to crack safes, with and without dynamite, but I mostly did it without. They started taking me with them on ‘trips’ to far off towns to rob banks. Oh and Jake, believe me when I say, I was good at it, very good at it. I didn’t want to do it, but I had no choice anymore.” 

“Then things started getting bad. Jimmy wanted me to start dancing so we could scam customers. I would get them drunk, pay attention to them, and tell Jimmy which ones had the money. Found out I was good at that too, very good in fact. Started getting drunk all the time, either that or was high all the time, so all this stuff that was going on didn’t matter. He would share me with his brothers, his friends and anyone who offered enough money. I was out of my mind so I didn’t care. Except that I did care. I thought about trying to leave, but I didn’t have any money of my own. Besides, no one leaves Jimmy if he doesn’t want you to leave.” 

“So one day we made a trip to a bank. When we got there we saw the bank was larger than any we had tried before. I tried to talk them out of it but it was no use. We went in, and I tried to crack the safe but I couldn’t. It was new, and too big. They were yelling at me, the whole thing went bad. The law showed up, big shootout, one of Jimmy’s brothers was killed, plus two other members of the gang, along with a bunch of innocent people.” 

Ruby starts to look very uncomfortable, fidgeting with her dress. “We got back and I thought Jimmy’s brother was going to kill me, blamed me for his brothers death. Jimmy took his brother downstairs and they were drunk and high and screaming at each other. It was my chance to escape, so I quickly shoved a few things in a bag and headed out. Except when I opened the door Jimmy was standing there, furious. I told him I was leaving, said I wasn’t doing any of this anymore. He tried changing my mind by beating the life out of me. Then he took advantage of me, which in the end saved my life. Because he was paying attention to what he was doing and not me. He left his gun on the bed and didn’t see me grab it until I shot him dead, right though the heart. Then I passed out.” 

“When I woke up I was at the Doc’s. He had very kindly told everyone I died. We both would have been dead if Jimmy’s brother found out I was alive and he knew it. He told me the law came and arrested Jimmy’s brother and was going to hang him. Found out later he escaped. The Doc helped me recover, got me off the drugs, and gave me another chance at life. It took a couple of months before I was well. I left there in the middle of the night and never looked back. I heard the Doc was murdered not long after I left though. That made me sad. He was one of very few people to ever me nice to me, not wanting anything in return.” 

Ruby is visibly upset by the revelation of her story. “Since then been doing what I have to for me to get by. I promised myself I wouldn’t let anyone take advantage of me like that again. Easier to just stay away from people then get attached to them.”  She continues very quietly while still looking down, “So you see, I really am what the good citizens of this town think I am.” Tears start falling down her cheeks. “I’m a murderer for helping Jimmy, an alcoholic and drug addict, a thief and a whore. Maybe not all things at the moment, but that will never change, that’s who I am.” She stubbornly pushes the tears off her face. “So, I wouldn’t want to truly love me either. I’ve never done anything to deserve it.” Ruby covers her face with her hands, trying to hide her crying. “You’re the only one I ever told any of that to.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 57, “Party at the El Parador”, Thursday, March 16th , 1882:*

Nanuet spends the rest of the day helping Sonoma and Flint around the ranch.  He is pleased to see that things are going so well and he makes a promise to the two of them that he will be seen there more often. He then calls for Maska and spends some time with her before heading back to town for his evening meal. Nanuet made his way back into town .  He ponders that Kate seemed to be in a rush and preoccupied with a few things. He headed to his room at the Lucky Lady, washed up and changed clothes after his day of chores and headed downstairs to see if anything needed to be done to get ready for the evening.

After getting his hair cut and a shave, Chester stops by the bank to withdraw $10. He jingles the coins in his pocket as he goes to the bathhouse to wash up before his date with Clarisse. Chester has a cleansing bath at Gilson's. After that he realizes he should get flowers. Not knowing where he could buy some, he hurries to the outskirts of the town to pick some. Around 5 PM, Chester gets ready for his date with Clarisse. He changes into his new suit. At least some good came out of being arrested, he thinks wryly. He straps on his gunbelt and takes the flowers to the Promise City Hotel. He waits in the lobby for her to come down. 

Clarisse comes down to join him.   She then looks around and says, "Mr. Martin, where is the chaperone?" Chester stands up to greet Clarisse. "Good evening Miss Townsend. I thought you had a chaperone in mind. I'll have to go find one. Stay right here." Chester hurries to the Lucky Lady. he sees Jeff Mills there. "Jeff. Do you anyone who can chaperone Clarisse on our date? I forgot."

Jeff exclaims, "Chaperone!  What the hell does she need a chaperone for!  She's a grown woman."    Niles Hoover comes over and says, "In certain circles a young woman in her teens would not be seen with a man unless a chaperone is present.   I'd suggest you find an older female woman for that role."  Chester replies, "Damnation. Where am I going to find someone who fits the bill at the last minute? Do you know anyone, Mr. Hoover?" "Nope, good luck son," he says.    Jeff looks at Chester and says "What about your friend Dorita?" He shakes his head. "I completely forgot about her. It's not like I know a whole lot of women here. Thanks a bunch, Jeff."

Upstairs, Ruby has just completed her long speech to Jake and sits up and then sits forward in his chair.  When she finishes he moves over to the bed and sits on it and pulls her towards him, his arms around her.  He just holds her for a while and doesn't say anything. 

"I am not giving up on you Ruby West.   What I tried to say is I would never hold you against your will.  That doesn't mean I don't desperately want you to want to be here."  He reaches down and wipes some tears away.  "Those things you called yourself; those are things you did not who you are.  I don't understand what circumstances you got the name Ruby, but it could not be more perfect.  Something rare and precious, one of the hardest and most durable things, beautiful to look at and a window into the fire in your soul.  You've been to hell and back, and it's you trying to teach me about love." 

Back upstairs at the Lucky Lady Jake doesn't look down and doesn't let her loose.  "Ruby you are my lover, my partner and my friend.  I don't take any of those lightly.  You think I don't want to love you?  Nothing you have told me makes me care for you any less."  Still holding her tightly he strokes her hair, "I've not been through a quarter of what you have.  I'm just a selfish saloon rat who wonders if he is good for you and is trying his best.  I just don't know if my best is good enough.  Jake's wandered the country one place after another, one job after another, making acquaintances and then leaving them.  Except for Red, the first friends I've made are here.  By the gods, what would make me believe that I am capable of promising you a life time of anything.  Jake is full of good intentions, can he keep them?  He finally meets a woman he wants to tell the truth to, but what can he say?" 

"So if you look me in the eye and tell me there is something better for you than Promise City and Jake Cook, some place that makes you happier and safe, I won't stop you."  He stops stroking her hair and grabs her with both hands by her upper arms and looks at her in the face.  "Everything I've given you or done for you has been bestowed freely.  You owe me nothing.  I'm not the altruistic type like that poor doctor who saved you.  I have always wanted something for it, always had a motive.  You…I want you and I need you."  He lets go of her arms, seeming to just become aware he may have been holding her firmly.  "When I look into your eyes I need to see that you are happy here, that you want to be here.  Nothing else will do."

Ruby finally looks Jake in the eyes. Her eyes are wet, puffy and red. “Do I look happy?” She finally gives Jake a small smile and she cocks her head to the side. “There may be something better than Promise City, I’m not sure. But,” she wipes a few more tears away then puts her hands on his face, “There is nothing better for me than you, wherever it is that you go, I want to go too. You do make me happy. I believe in you, the things you do, the choices you make. You always take care of me and watch out for me. You make me very happy in bed and other assorted places,” Ruby smiles knowingly. “You give me everything I want. You gave me a home and someone to count on. As selfish as you think you are you do those things for me. Those are all things that money can’t buy. And maybe one day you’ll realize you do love me too. I don’t need you to say it to feel it’s true.” She leans forward and kisses Jake softly, then hugs him tightly. Without letting go she turns her head and  whispers in his ear. “You have me Mr. Cook. You have everything that I can give.”

Ruby finally pulls herself away from Jake.  "I'm going to see Mr. Eastman, hopefully for the last time. Then I have to see Judge Isby. I wish I didn't have to do it but I already said I would." Ruby sighs and she walks to the mirror. Looking herself over, she fixes her hair. "Maybe he'll be scared away from how I look." She laughs and turns back to Jake. "We can talk more later, ok?" She kisses him again then walks downstairs. She sees Nanuet. "I'm going to the El Parador, want to come along?"

"Sure, I can come along, not much going on here anyway, and I miss Dorita's cooking." Nanuet walks with Ruby out the door into the street. He says, "Miss Ruby, I hate to pry but you look like you might have been crying.  Is everything OK?" Ruby takes Nanuet's arm as they walk. "Everything is ok now," she smiles. "I'm am going to the El Parador to tell Mr. Eastman that I won't marry him." 

Katherine stood in her room at the El Parador.  Ginnie was downstairs, likely pestering Dorita in the kitchen.  Just this morning she and Ruby had been in this room talking about how she needed to stand on her own.  That resolution had not lasted long.   Or maybe it had.  Tomorrow she would be on her own with Mr. Seawell.  She would get the best price for the store she could, and be able to pay Conrad back the rest of his $1000.  In the end it would be her doing.  She had enlisted Conrad's help, she would sell the store building, she would pay for the house and she would set up and run the school.  And if it came to it, she would tell Mrs. King where to stick her opinions. 

The smile she had been resisting broke across her face.  She put that prim blue away and put on the beautiful garnet dress she'd had made for the Lucky Lady's grand opening.  She styled her hair to hang loose down her back and went humming out her door.  Noise floated up from downstairs.  It wasn't unusual of course, but rather than a busy night in the Cantina, it sounded like a party.  

Kate hurried down the stairs to see what was different tonight.  She arrives in the Cantina to see that a party does appear to be in full swing.    A trio of musicians are playing a lively Spanish song, Estaban on the guitar, Pepita Alverez on the maraccas and a male wood elf whose name she doesn't remember playing the fiddle.    Pedro is in the center of a trio of men swaying arm-in-arm and loudly singing the Spanish lyrics in deep rich singing voices that harmonize well.   The one to Pedro's right is gambler Carlos Ramirez while the man to his right is George Eastman. 

Two pairs of dancers are dancing wildly to the music.   One pair is comprised of Dorita and handiman Grant Keebler.  The other pair is comprised of Angelica Huesca and Alfredo Garcia.   The other fifteen patrons of the Cantina are all clapping and singing along to the song. Kate laughed and took a seat at a table, glad Dorita was having a good time. Perhaps she would be less angry that Kate had missed her cooking lesson that afternoon.  With everything that had happened, it had just slipped her mind.  The music was infectious and soon Kate's toe was tapping along with the rhythm.

Chester approaches the El Parador. The sounds of a party can be heard within. He pushes open the doors and walks in. He sees Dorita dancing with Keebler, so he waits for them to finish before going over to her. "Dorita? Could you chaperone Miss Townsend on my date with her, por favor? I didn't plan for that, so I'm sorry for asking you at the last minute."

She replies, "One momento Mr. Martin."   Dorita turns back to her dance partner and says, "Grant, Kate sitting alone and likes sound of music.  Go dance with her."    She turns back to Chester and says, "Ah, Maria tell me about you liking new singer.   I be happy to chaperone.  We go get her and bring her here to have fun."

Chester looks relieved. "Thank you so much, Dorita. I really like her and wanted this to go smoothly, but I forgot about the chaperone issue. I was planning on taking her to the Alhambra, but here is fine too. Let's go." As Chester pulls Dorita away Keebler heads over to Kate, holds out his hand and says, "Dorita says we should dance." "Well, I guess she's not angry at me for missing my lesson this afternoon then.  Let us not defy Dorita, we both know how dangerous that is," she said with a laugh and accepted the hand.  Grant Keebler turned out to be a rather good dancer, and as they moved she managed to ask, "So why the party?" "Does Dorita need a reason?" He says.     

Ruby and Nanuet head into to the El Parador and hear the lively song coming from inside. They walk in the door and Ruby is shocked to see George Eastman standing up singing his heart out. She goes to the bar and gets herself a whiskey. She leans against the bar watching the revelry. Nanuet joins Ruby at the bar and tries to enjoy the music.  He begins tapping his feet to the music but somehow manages stamping out a rhythm all his own.  

He comments, "Mr. Eastman wanted you to marry him?  But didn't he know about Mr. Jake?  I will never understand white people and their courting rituals." Ruby turns to Nanuet. "Oh he knows about Jake. He just doesn't care." Ruby smiles at Nanuet. "Don't worry I'll never understand white people courting rituals either."  She shakes her head. "Let's hope he's in a good enough mood now to accept a no."

The song no sooner ends when the musicians begin another, this one even faster and livelier than the one before.    Conrad Booth enters the Cantina and walks directly up to Grant Keebler and asks "Mind if I cut in?"  Grant steps aside and Kate quickly discovers that her friend is an excellent dancer.  He also sings along to the lyrics in fluent Spanish. She and Conrad moved gracefully even in this lively dance.  "You know, this is the third day in a row I've danced.  I haven't danced this much in years," she said smiling.  "And your voice is excellent, but I didn't realize you spoke Spanish."

He replies, "I'm a quick study and am always trying to learn new things.  You saw that with Mother Jiminez teaching me about plants.   Last year, after I decided to stay her, I had another wood elf teach me his language."  Conrad leans his head to gesture in Pedro's direction.   Actually, he taught me both of his languages.  The elves spoke their own tongue long before those from Spain arrived."  Kate says, "Yes, I thought I was a quick learner, but I see you are far beyond me.  The native language must be beautiful indeed.  You've made a great study of your new home, haven't you?  I would not have guessed it about you."

"Well Katherine, you never know where newfound knowledge will lead you.   Learning the languages spoken here helped me to fit in since I take all of my meals here."  She replies, "Yes, knowledge can take you places you never thought you'd go.  I know I never expected to be here dancing with you in a wood elven Cantina.  But it is a pleasant surprise."

George Eastman breaks away from Pedro and heads towards the bar with a smile on his face.   He reaches the bar and places his hand on it beside Ruby and says, "Constance...no wait, Dorita say you now prefer to use your stage name.  Ruby, let's enjoy this music, I'll teach you this dance if you don't already know it!" "George, I really don't feel like dancing, if you don't mind. I need to talk to you." She says softly. Realizing he doesn't hear her over the noise she says louder, "I need to talk to you!"

He replies, "Absolutely," he says, "You were right.  Thank you." She raises her voice again and leans closer to him, "I was right about what?"  He replies, "A great many things.    You asked if I was interested in your friends and the things that you care about, and you said that the owners of this Cantina were your friends.  Ruby, these are wonderful people.   We had a great conversation and I feel at home here.   It reminds me of the year that I spent in Santo Domingo, they even know all of the same songs.   Music has always been a passion of mine." 

He grins and hands her a glass of wine adding "And you had also said that I would enjoy it here.   You were so right."   He then gestures towards Nanuet and says, "And is this another of your friends?  Please introduce me." Ruby was emotionally spent. She wasn't sure why she decided to come at this point, but she was here. She takes the wine and drinks from it slowly. "Yes, this place is wonderful, they make you feel like family from the minute you meet them. This is my friend Nanuet. He also works with me at The Lucky Lady. Nanuet, this is George Eastman. The man who wants to bring photography to the masses."

Nanuet says, "Photo what?  Is that the box that steals your soul and puts it on paper?" "Yes and no. Yes, it's like a painting but you take it with a camera on paper. It doesn't steal your soul," she laughs. "This is the part where you shake the man's hand." Nanuet offers his hand to George but continues to talk to Ruby.  "I know what you speak of and my people believe that it captures your soul and puts the image on the paper." He finally turns to Mr. Eastman.  "Hello, my name is Nanuet.  Glad to meet you."

He states, "And I am glad to meet you.   Nanuet, I would be very happy to show you my cousin's studio and give you a demonstration on how the process works.  Basically, it uses a process of a dry plate and gelatin to transfer the image.  The camera works like an eye, it takes a look and records it.  But instead of recording it to memory of the mind it records it on paper for all to see.   Actually, paper is an imperfect method.  I've invented a new way, that makes a gelatin film to hold the image with is then transferred by light.  Trust me, the only soul stealing involved is to people like me who become engulfed and fascinated in the process. So Nanuet, what do you do around town?"

"That is a lot of fast talking there Mr. Eastman.  I mean no offense by it, but I just didn't understand a thing you said really."  Nanuet scratches his head for a moment. "What do I do around town?  Well I own part of a ranch and other than that I do odd jobs, and try to keep my friends out of too much trouble.  And what brings you here to this little town Mr. Eastman?"

Eastman replies to Nanuet, "Two things.  First, to upgrade my cousin's studio with the latest equipment.  She and her husband Stanley should have far more success going forward.   I also wanted to see your friend Const..I mean Ruby, her family and mine have known one another for a very long time."  Nanuet answers, "Well it was nice to meet you Mr. Eastman.  Here is Miss Ruby, I think she had something she wanted to talk to you about." 
Nanuet shuffles Ruby towards Mr. Eastman, then walks to the far end of the bar, orders a whiskey and keeps an eye and an ear on the two.

Ruby was now uncomfortably close to Mr. Eastman. But she took advantage of the closeness to get near his ear. "We do need to talk but I don't want to take you away from your fun." "My fun?   I am just getting to know your friends like you asked.   But I understand your wanting some privacy for this moment.  Let's step outside."  He smiles and gestures towards the door.

Ruby makes her way outside first. Once George follows her out she turns back to face him. "George, I don't know what you want from me. I'm glad you're having fun in there." She starts playing with her hair. "What were you trying to say earlier at the Lucky Lady?"

He replies, "I'm trying to say that for the last five years I have not been able to get you out of my mind.  Ruby, I know that if you give me a chance I will make you a wonderful husband.   My business is already a success and I have barely scratched the surface of the potential for it.   With my patents I will be able to hold a monopoly on the photography industry.   We will be wealthy, possibly even millionaires.   I will be able to give you everything that you've ever wanted and we can grow old together.   And Ruby, these friends of yours, they are wonderful.  They could come with us if you would like, I can provide for them too."

She responds softly, "I am so happy that you and your company are successful. And I told you, you will make a great husband for someone, someday. But that person is not me. I like it here, and my friends like it here, they won't want to leave their lives. You want to give me what I want?" She pauses briefly. "I want Jake." The words slip out of her mouth before she even realizes it. She sighs, "I'm sorry George."

He stares directly at her, pauses, and then asks "What did he do after I left?  Did he give you that half-hour to think to yourself like I had requested or did he spend that time talking to you instead?" Just lie, just lie... Ruby thinks. "I talked to him. I needed to know how he felt. What difference does that make? You had a chance to sit down to dinner with him and you turned it down, proving to me that while you said you would do anything for me, you didn't really mean it. I asked you for that, not him." So much for lying, what is wrong with you girl?  He replies, "Ruby, he forced himself onto our dinner uninvited.   I was not going to propose to you again in front of a man who is clearly doing everything he can to manipulate you to serve his own ends."   

Chester and Dorita walked back to the Hotel. "Miss Townsend, this is Mrs. Figueres. She's one of the owners of the El Parador. She's agreed to chaperone us on our date. Are you ready?" "Yes Mr. Martin she says."    The three of them head east down South Street.   Chester spots Minerva coming out of the Comstock House and waves to her.   

Clarisse acts very impressed and asks, "Do you know our new preacher?" He answers, "Yes, she's been over to the Lucky Lady a couple times. A very interesting woman. I haven't heard her preach yet. have you?"  She says, "Oh yes, her sermon was wonderful.   The town is so lucky to have gotten her.  I will be sorry to see her leave." "She's leaving? Why so soon after she got here." Clairese says, "She was only hired as an interim minister.  A new priest will be along shortly."

Minerva waves and strolls over. "Bunos Tardes, Senor Chester, Where are you going on this lovely evening." 
She turns to Clarisse and smiles, "and you Senorita, did I not see you earlier today?" Chester tips his hat. "Good evening, Miss Florencia. We are going over to the El Parador. Mrs. Figureres has kindly agreed to be Miss Townsend's chaperone for tonight. Where are you off to?"  Minerva chats with Chester and Clarisse for a few minutes. " I heard music coming from the east and was just on my way over to see where it was coming from. Perhaps you would like to join me."   

Chester comments, ""Umm. Miss Townsend and me are on a date now. Maybe some other time? Sorry.  So Priestess, you're just here as an interim minister?" Eyeing Clarisse, Minerva responds, "I assure you Senor, I am not going anywhere." Chester fidgets uncomfortably. Uh-oh. This is not good. What can I say? He says, "That's good that you'll stay in town. I've enjoyed talking to you."  She says, "Thank you.  And there is no need to apologize. Enjoy your date Senor Chester, Senorita Clarisse. I bid you both a good evening. "Minerva walks over to the El Parador. As Minerva approaches the El Parador she passes Ruby and Mr. Eastman deep in discussion. Ruby apears to be quite distraught. She catches Ruby's eye points inside and motions I'll be inside if you need me 

The tension that had developed between them during the day melted away as they danced.  Kate was suddenly glad she had left the prim Kate upstairs with the blue dress and brought downstairs the Kate who remembered what it felt like to twirl around a dance floor in a pretty dress on the arm of a handsome man.  "I know I already said it, but thank you for standing up for me with Tony.  I should have kept my opinions to myself, but that man has always made me uncomfortable."

Booth says, "There's nothing wrong with being opinionated.  Especially against those who don't recognize right from wrong.  I don't want to come off like those who held the meeting today in the Town Hall, but marriage is one of those barriers that needs to be recognized." She says, "That's just it.  Really, I don't have a problem with people who are not married acting as they please.  I couldn't be friends with Jake and Ruby if I did," she laughed.  "But once someone makes the decision to be married, they are giving that up.  And people outside the marriage should respect that.  She shook her head and laughed.  "I sound awfully prim now, don't I?"

He laughs "Prim?  Dancing quickly to these lively tunes in a multi-racial environment!  Fear not good lady, nobody in this town will accidentally mistake you for being Rebecca King.  He then chuckles again and says, "I have a hunch that Mrs. King will be busy with a new target instead.  Isn't that the new preacher?  Looks like she's come her to have fun too." As Minerva enters the room and is delighted to hear Spanish music. She notices Kate being led about the floor by Mr. Booth, waves and sits at a table. Kate replies, "Yes, it is.  She had a very good time at the Lucky Lady last night.  We had our after hours party, and she played cards and drank whiskey as well as any of the others," she laughed and waved back at Minerva.  "If I had known such a priestess, I might not have entirely given up church." 

Back on the porch Eastman says, "Ruby, he apparently won't give you an opportunity to decide this for yourself.  I can protect you.  I can get him away from you and make it so that he will not be able to hurt you ever again."
Ruby was starting to actually panic. Just stay calm... The words came out slowly, "And how can you 'get him away'? How can you protect me?" She was simmering underneath but knew she had to stay calm or she, well, they would be at a disadvantage. Is he going to try to hurt Jake? Ruby breathed in and out slowly, waiting for his answer.

Eastman replies, "How?  Ruby, he's just after money.  If I offer him enough he'll be satisfied.  Or we could just get away, I can hire people to help protect you from him.   I can make you safe." "You can offer him all the money you want, he won't take it." Ruby snaps. "I think our conversation is over." She starts walking back inside, but stops and turns back to Eastman. "As a matter of fact, I will prove to you how wrong you are about him. If you can get Jake to take money, any amount of money, with the clear understanding that it is for him to break up with me and leave me, then I will marry you." Ruby stands stubbornly with a look of confidence on her face. "If he doesn't take it you accept that you are wrong about him and that I am staying with him."  

Eastman says, "I accept that challenge.  You stay here while I will go and talk to him." "Right now, as in this minute right now?" Ruby asks, biting her lip.  He says, "Yes right now, unless you'd rather go back inside the Cantina and join me for dinner instead.   I was perfectly content to do that when you arrived.  You're the one that insisted that we talk about Cook instead.   I would much rather relax, have fun and enjoy each others company, but if you insist that this rivalry must be dealt with first then I will go take care of it now and we can then get on with our lives."

"I don't insist on it right now. I have full confidence that you will be proven wrong, now or later. But I don't see much point in talking about our life together unless it is actually going to happen." Ruby puts her nose up in the air. "There is something else, I have an appointment at 6:30 P.M. that I cannot miss. Do you have the time?" "An appointment?   Ah yes, Mr. Cook commented earlier about his having made plans for the two of you this evening.   Trust me, after I speak to him he will cancel those arrangements and we will have the whole evening to ourselves." 

"Alright, George. Go and talk to Jake." Ruby had no intention of missing dinner with the Judge. And to top it off, she was starving. Ruby continued biting her lip. Eastman is so sure of himself. How arrogant! Jake said he didn't know what to do to get rid of Eastman and now, in the end, the answer lies with him and my whole future relies on him. Foolish, Ruby thinks. Maybe not the most foolish thing I've done, but pretty close. Ruby sits slowly on the bench outside the El Parador, and pulls her knees to her chest.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 58, “The Offer”, Thursday, March 16th, 1882:*

After Ruby left Jake paced nervously around the room for a few minutes.  "This is stupid, I can't just stay here," He says out loud. Jake dons his duster and heads over to the jail to speak to Tony Lucky. He arrives at the Marshall's Office.   The door is locked.  He knocks and Eduardo Rodriguez unlocks the door and let's him in.    Jake has apparently interrupted his supper, as Eduardo has a bowl of beef stew, a small loaf of bread and a metal cup with what looks like wine sitting on the table.     

Tony is in the cell and yells up to Jake, "Hey Boss, I hope you brought me some food.  This pointy-eared big-shot refuses to feed me anything." Jake turns and faces the Deputy Marshall.  "Buenas noches Senor Rodriguez.  I apologize for interrupting your supper.  Perhaps I should come back later?  That would give you time to enjoy your meal and beat the tar out of Mr. Lucky if you thought that was appropriate."  Jake doesn't turn to look at Tony, but watches him out of the corner of his eye.

Eduardo rolls his eyes and says, "Oh yes that's all I need.  Half of Promise City already wants to run me out of town on a rail.  That's all I need, a white man claiming that I assaulted him, no matter what the reason.   No thank you Mr. Cook, I'll just sit here and eat my supper." 

Back at the El Parador, after a few more circuits around the room Kate said to Conrad, "I'm a little worried about Mr. Lucky.  I will have to work with him, and I don't know if he's the kind who holds a grudge." Booth says, "Why do you have to work with him?  He doesn't own the place, seems to me they have adequate cause to dismiss him.   And even if they don't then you don't have to go back there.   Between the ranch and school you should have enough income and if you need more I'm sure you could find another job as a pianist or waitress.  I'm sure that Dorita would hire you and I could also talk to Kate Higgins about you working at the Long Branch."

"They could dismiss him, and I imagine if he doesn't come up with the money for the fine they will.  But Job and Jake both like having a few nights off, and without Mr. Lucky they couldn't do that.  I could help Dorita here without feeling guilty, but to work at another saloon?  One that competes with the Lucky Lady?  I would feel as if I had betrayed my friends.  And especially since they all moved there, evenings there give me the chance to spend time with them.  But there is no use in borrowing trouble, I will just have to wait and see how things fall out."  She smiled a wicked little smile.  "If all else fails, I may get to hit Tony Lucky yet."

He smiles back and says, "I can almost guarantee that at least one of us will." Katherine's eyes went dark and serious.  "Conrad, don't go looking for him.  Warren Earp saw how angry you were, if he turns up with black eyes and a broken nose he's going to know where to look.  Or are fist-fights not punishable by law here?"

He replies, "Oh, I won't go looking for him here.   I'm hoping that he can't pay the fine and gets shipped off to the Territorial Prison.   But that's one good thing about prison sentences, you know exactly which day they end.  It would require a trip to Prescott but I plan to be standing right there when he gets out.   He'll get two things from me then, a fist for what he said to you and then a train ticket to somewhere other than Arizona.  You won't have to worry about ever seeing him again."

Kate says, "That's a great deal of trouble for someone who called me a foul name.  Whether or not I see him again is irrelevant, he just doesn't matter.  I doubt Mr. Lucky cares about the exchange, so we can cheerfully ignore one another every night."  Kate smiled warmly and said, "You don't have to go to all that trouble for me, I'm fine.  Really.  Now if you want to track him down for your own fun and amusement, that's something else entirely.  I'm not the only one he insulted."

Booth replies, "Ah, but his only insult to me was just a continuation of the smear to my reputation that I received long ago.    Eventually I hope to have that misunderstanding cleared up.   I'm thick skinned Katherine, but don't take kindly to a lady like you being addressed as he did."

Nanuet noticed Minerva come in and then sit down by herself.  He had been enjoying her company so he decided to join her.  "Two whiskeys please!" he said the barman, then made his way over to her table. "Care for a whiskey Miss Minerva, I noticed you come in just a moment before and figured you might not want to be sitting alone.  You didn't happen to see Miss Ruby when you walked in did you?"  He hands her a whiskey and sits next to her as he speaks.

Minerva is quite pleased to see her new friend. "Ah, Senor Nanuet, I wanted to thank you for escorting me home last evening. . I'm not sure I could have found my way alone." she says brightly and motions to the chair. "Please join me. I would enjoy your company." She raises her glass in a toast and sips it slowly. "Yes, I did see Senorita Ruby,"Mineva nods towards the door " she seems to be in the middle of a serious conversation with that Eastman gentleman."

Nanuet says, "I am not so sure I would call him a gentleman.  Yes, he is civilized and he dresses fancy and speaks well, but he will not leave Miss Ruby alone.  Miss Ruby loves Jake but this man keeps bothering her.  He says he knows her family for many years.  He seems like an OK man, but if Miss Ruby says no then that should be the end of it shouldn't it?  I can't say I know much about love but I am pretty sure pestering someone doesn't make them love you."

Minerva sips her drink and shrugs her shoulders, "I know very little of love but I recognize Senor Eastman. He is the wolf in sheep's clothing. Patient and cunning, used to taking what he wants.  Ruby's friends should guard her closely."  Nanuet says, "That sounds like good advice.  I honestly don't think he is a bad man, I think he just believes he has fallen in love with Miss Ruby and is used to getting what he wants and not being told no." Nanuet gets fidgety and begins looking over his shoulder towards the front door.   "Maybe I should go check on them.  See if everything is OK."

"Senor, I can see that the possibility of your friend's unhappiness weighs upon you. But now is a time for Ruby to stand alone. She, alone must decide her path and may not welcome the intrusion. Perhaps it would be wise to guard her from a distance." "I think Senorita Ruby is safe enough for the moment."  Minerva stands and holds out her hand. "Perhaps a dance would be a good distraction for you"  

"Yes, it does weigh on me.  Having companions is something I am not all that used to.  Most of my life has been spent alone, so these are new and unfamiliar feelings for me.  I believe I will trust your judgement on this for now.  Yes, a dance is a great idea, although I must admit I have no clue what I am doing." Nanuet stands and pulls Minerva's chair out for her and escorts her to the dance floor.

She answers, "Although, I have spent little of my life alone, companionship is foreign to me also. I have always been the outcast.  I have only been in Promise City for a few days and yet I have never felt so at ease. It is odd but, I feel like I belong here. You have all accepted me so readily. I am not accustomed to that. I only hope that it will last."   She smiles, "Oh, I do love this lively music. She swirls onto the dance floor pulling Nanuet in with her."

Although Nanuet does not know this style of dance he is dexterous enough to fake it for the most part.   "You an outcast?"  He spins Minerva deftly.  "I have a hard time believing that someone with your looks and your charm would be an outcast.  I mean not that I don't believe you, just that I don't understand that." Sadness crosses her face and Minerva stumbles.  "Bigotry should not be understood.   But let us not mar this dance with such serious conversation."  She smiles and twirls Nanuet in return. He says, "Well I will agree to that!" Nanuet smiles as the two spin across the dance floor and comments, "You dance divine!"

Chester, Clarisse, and Dorita enter from the side door through the kitchen and take a table at the side of the Cantina's main room. Chester asks, "Miss Townsend. Have you been here before? I used to live here. Dorita and her husband Pedro have been very kind to me. And she is a very good cook. Isn't that right?" She replies, "No, I have never been hear before, nor am I familiar with the cuisine or culture.   We did not have any Mexican restaurants or Mexicans for that matter back in Ohio."

"You're from Ohio? Whereabouts? I'm from Indiana originally." "Akron", is her response.   "So, Miss Townsend. What brought you here to Arizona? Was it the lack of winter?" Chester laughs.  She replies, "No, my father died.   I didn't think I was old enough to be living on my own and had no marital prospects.  My only known cousin was here in this town so this is where I came." Chester looks into her eyes. "No prospects? I find that hard to believe that you haven't had any offers."  She answers, "Well, it's not like I had many opportunities.  I spent most of the three years before my father's death attending a private finishing school for young women." 

He says, "You sing so well. Did you take lessons, or is it a gift from the Muses?"  She says, "No, but my father encouraged it.  My mother had been a professional singer.  He says...said, that I inherited by voice from her.  My cousin is also a singer, she sings over at the Gay Lady."  He replies, "You said your father died. What happened to your mother? Mine died in childbirth, so I never knew her. If you don't want to talk about it, it's OK. We can talk about happier things."

She says, "I don't mind talking about it, my story is the same as yours.  She died giving birth to me and I never knew her.   Father met her in Louisiana right after the war had ended during the Union Army occupation.   After she died he returned to Ohio and did the best he could to raise me but when I started to...well.....physically change."  Her face turns red with embarrassment for having just said that.   She continues, "Well, when he felt it best for me he sent me off to the finishing school.   I wish he hadn't, I would have preferred to spend his final years with him instead of Mrs. Beatrice Schultz." He says, "I take it that Mrs. Schultz wasn't the friendly type. Come on, let's dance. The night is young." Chester takes Clarisse's hands and brings her onto the dance floor.


Ruby sits for an unknown amount of time when Pedro comes out to the porch and sits down beside her.   He smiles and says, "Love is an interesting thing, No?   Miss Ruby, I not as good at this as Dorita or her Grandfather but they both busy right now.   But I do work as bartender for a few centuries now so have learned to listen and give advice.   From what I see you have two boys who want you.  Both very nice boys.   I not like seeing nice boys fight, but sometimes boys will be boys.   You are upset, do not be.   This their fight, not yours.   All you do is get one or the other angry if you get involved.   Do not sit here and worry, come inside, we having party.   Your friends Kate and Chester inside and I know they willing to help you out too.   So come inside, eat, drink, dance.  You feel better then."

Ruby keeps her head on her knees. "Nanuet is in there too, he's been a good friend." Ruby turns her head to face Pedro and smiles sadly at him. "Yes, two boys want me." Ruby pauses in thought. "It is always that way for me. But this time I want one of them in return. I don't want them to fight."   She sighs, "I can't help being upset. I just promised Mr. Eastman if he could get Jake, my boyfriend and the man I love, to give him money to leave me, I would marry him. I don't want to get married. I don't want to leave Jake. I don't want Jake to betray me. I don't want Mr. Eastman to trick Jake into betraying me. I don't want to leave Promise City. How can I not be upset?" 

She puts her face back down on her knees. "And I have another date, I have to go to it now actually." He states, "Another date?   A third man?  Ah, Ruby, I think that you be overdoing it.   Burning the candle at both ends hard enough, no light candle in middle as well."

"Pedro, you may not believe this, but I did not agree to have dinner with Mr. Eastman." Ruby stands. "And my appointment is with Judge Isby, I don't think it's a date, more like having dinner with a friend... even though we not really friends..." Ruby furrows her brow for a moment. "Anyway, I have to go. Thank you for the invitation. Maybe I'll be back later. Please tell my friends that I went to the Promise City Hotel if they need me." She gives Pedro a little kiss on the cheek. "Thank you for trying to help." Ruby walks off and heads to the Promise City Hotel to meet Judge Isby.

Katherine danced until she was exhausted.  Although Conrad monopolized her time, she managed to get in a dance with Pedro, and another with Grant as well.  She finally sat down at the table where Minerva and Nanuet had been sitting.  "I can't go another step.  Of course, I haven't had dinner yet, and hunger isn't helping."  She laid her hand over her chest as she took deep breaths, suddenly aware of the low cut of the dress. 

"You had best eat before you go to your work, Conrad."  With Dorita chaperoning and so many dancers, Kate went into the kitchen herself and pulled a few things Dorita had already cooked together and brought them out. Kate puts the food down on the table where Minerva and Nanuet return to when they finish dancing.   The musicians call for a short break and Pedro makes sure that everyone in the room who wants a drink refill gets one.

Over at the Marshall's Office, a knocking on the door interrupts Jake's conversation with the Deputy Marshall.  Jake then hears a familiar voice from the other side saying, "Marshall?  Are you in there?    I'm a relative of the town's photographers, the Barkers, and could use some assistance from you."

Jake sighs, leans in next to Rodiguez and says in a whisper, "That man is causing me no end of trouble.  He's trying to steal Ruby from me.  I'm sure he's here to say something foul about me and get you to help him cause me trouble."  Jake sighs again and shrugs with depressed look on his face.  "I hope I'm wrong."  He then sits on the edge of the desk and waits for the Deputy Marshall's response.   

Eduardo yells back "What do you want?  I'm busy guarding a prisoner.  Eastman's voice yells back, "I wanted to see if you could accompany me over to the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon.   I need to speak to a man there but have some concerns that he may resort to violence.   A Deputy present in the room would help to ensure that no gunplay occurs."  Eduardo replies, "Then I'd suggest that you just stay away from that place." Eastman answers, "I can't sir, it is a matter of honor."

Jake says, "Thanks Eduardo, that was kind of you.  I suppose I should talk to him.  Do you mind if we let him in?"  Jake laughs.  "I promise I won't shoot him." "One minute sir," Eduardo yells.    He whispers to Jake "Give me your gun, then get over by the cell with your gambler." Jake has a perplexed look on his face.  "Uh, sure."  He puts his Colt on the desk and walks over to the cell.

Eduardo goes to the door and opens it, telling Eastman "Come in."  Eastman does, looking startled to see Jake there.   Eduardo gestures towards him and says, "If that is the man from the Lucky Lady who you wanted to see I disarmed him when he came in to visit his jailed employee.   So you can talk to him now with no worry of violence."  Eastman regains his composure and says, "Er yes, thank you Deputy.  Mr. Cook, could I please have a word with you?" "Yes Mr. Eastman, you may."  Jake faces him expressionless.

Eastman begins, "Yes, Mr. Cook.   I have a matter to discuss with you of the utmost importance.   I understand that you have some serious concerns about my taking Miss. West away from this town.   Sir, you are probably unaware of her upbringing but she was raised in proper society and it is highly unlikely that the lifestyle available to her here will be satisfactory to her in the long run.   Sir, she needs a husband and a stable environment to live in, not life as a singer in a mining town."

Jake replies, "Mr. Eastman, your concern for Miss West is commendable.  However, as you yourself pointed out, she is a grown woman capable of making her own decisions.  You have decided that this lifestyle is unsatisfactory for her."  He remains expressionless.  "I am well aware of her background and what that young woman has been through."

Eastman responds, "Sir, I am only thinking of her best interest.  I can provide her with a lifestyle that you cannot.   I have patented a process for photography that will make it affordable to the common man.   I suspect that within a few years my wealth will be considerable.   Sir, If you were to convince Miss West that I can provide a better future for her, and that you prefer her to go with me, then I can make the future quite lucrative for you as well."  "Mr. Eastman, perhaps you could make yourself clearer.  It is unnecessary to disguise it with formal speech and beating around the bush."  Jake maintains his poker face.

Eastman states, "Sir, I have a business plan set out and have been soliciting partners.   The Eastman-Strong Corporation will be structured with fourteen equal shareholders and myself as Chairman.    The initial investment will be in the range of $ 200,000.   I am offering you a full share in exchange for your cooperation in urging Miss West to leave this town with me.   Within a year you could sell it for the initial investment price, that would bring you close to $ 15,000.    But over time that investment would be worth considerably more.   You would be able to retire for life at a young age.  Sir, opportunities like this seldom occur more than once in a lifetime, you would be a fool to pass it by."

"Thank you for your kind offer Mr. Eastman.  I'll pass however.  Perhaps you have named me correctly sir, Silver Jake Cook the fool.  I don't betray my friends for money, and Ruby West is much more than a friend.  Very much more."  Jake nods.  "Miss West is no prisoner here, she makes her own choices.  I wake up everyday delighted that she has chosen me.  If that's all then I'll bid you goodnight."  Jake starts to turn away but stops with a pained expression on his face briefly. "It must be hard for you sir, even if you feel only a fraction of what I do for her."

Eastman states, "Ah, I understand sir.  You question the wisdom of the investment in a company that does not now exist.  Very well, rather than stock in my future company I am prepared to pay you the value now.   I can contact my bank tomorrow and have them transfer the full amount of $ 15,000 to your bank account.   Would that be sufficient?"  Jake begins to grow frustrated with this and replies, "Mr. Eastman, can you possibly understand that this isn't about money?  Perhaps that is a foreign concept to you.  I don't want your money.  I have something far more valuable."  Jake sighs, "Now if you'll forgive me I do have some business to attend to."

Eastman responds, "Sir, you drive a hard bargain.   You must be good at what you do for a living.  I have other assets at my disposal that I could make liquid in the immediate future.   I could offer you $ 25,000 now and another $ 25,000 by the middle of April.   Surely Sir that would be more than sufficient for you to find yourself another singer and companion.   Do not pass on that again in expectation of more, that is as high as I can go."

Jake whistles a long single note.  "That is a heap of money, Mr. Eastman.  A man should be able to find many interesting diversions to ease his loneliness and assuage his guilt with that much money." After a moment of thought Jake sticks his hand out for a hand shake.  Eastman takes his hand with a confident smile.  Jake says, "I hope I never regret this.  I wish you the best of luck finding those diversions sir."  Jake finally allows himself to smile.  "Thanks, but no thanks.  I hope you won't be too disappointed if Ruby and I don't see you off on the stagecoach when you are finished in Promise City.  We are in the habit of sleeping late."

Eastman releases his hand and says, "Sir, I was serious about that being my highest offer.  I admire your self restraint in this matter."  He lowers his voice and whispers "I follow, you want to keep these men from knowing.  Come by the photo studio and we'll arrange this privately."  With that Eastman heads to the door to depart.

"George Eastman,"  Jake says in a loud voice, "I have had quite enough of you trying to purchase Miss West.  If you don't shut up about it I will be asking the deputy for my gun back."  The gambler Jake Cook crosses the distance to Eastman, a menacing look in his eyes.  He punctuates each of the next words with his index finger on Eastman's chest.  "Ruby West is not for sale, not now, not ever again." Eastman gestures over towards the cell and Marshall and whispers "Good, I'm sure they bought it.  See you later."  He then heads out the door. 

Once Eastman is gone Tony says to Jake, "Well done boss, what an easy mark.  That guy went from fifteen grand to fifty way too easily, you'll certainly be able to get him higher.  Better do it quick though before the Love Potion that Ruby slipped him wears off." Jake stands dumbfounded for a moment.  He turns towards the jail cell and glares at Tony Lucky. 

"And you Tony," Jake says with some aggravation in his tone, "we are trying to run a business where people come to us to be entertained.  Instead you are making them angry and afraid of us.  People are going to worry that the next irate husband walks into the Lucky Lady with his gun blazing.  Now I see you are making an enemy of the Deputy Marshall.  We have made it pretty clear that everyone is welcome at our saloon, but one of my dealers is insulting a Deputy Marshall over his race!"  A noise that is close to a low growl escapes from Jake's lips.  "Is there anything else I ought to know about?"

Lucky states, "Gee no boss, don't mean to get you angry.   And why are you being so friendly with this guy, isn't he the one who spied on you to have you arrested?  Oh yeah, there is one thing.   That crooked gambler Conrad Booth seems to be trying to convince Katie to talk you into replacing me with him.   That would be bad, you'd best get me sprung soon.  Can't have my players waiting."  "If you have any players waiting.  Damn it Lucky, are you hearing anything I am saying?"  Jake just notices that Bauer is not in jail.  "Senor Rodiguez, what happened to Bauer?" "He paid the fine and was released," is Rodriguez's answer.   

Tony interjects "Yeah, I hear you Boss.  No more jealous husbands.  I'll be more careful in the future.   But you shouldn't be blaming me for this one, it was all that Juan Gomez's fault, the stinking Mexican."  Jake says, "You are becoming a big risk Mr. Lucky, you need to stop shooting off your mouth.  If I decide to, how much money do you need loaned to you and how are you going to pay it back?  What percentage from each nights winnings above and beyond the house cut comes back to me?"

Lucky replies, "Oh, you can take most of what I make until I get you paid back.   I don't need much to get by.  Just enough to pay my boarding house, go on an occasional date and make a few visits each week over to the Palace for some special company."  

"Alright, most it is.  You see me at the end of the each evening and we'll divvy up.  Also I think it would be wise to apologize to Senor Rodriguez for your unfortunate comment, I believe he understands the stress you were under and would accept your sincere apology." 

Jake turns to Rodriguez, "I'm willing to loan the money to him, and I have enough with me.  Did you hear what happened at the Vigilance Committee meeting in regards to you today?  They don't seem to happy with your appointment."  Jake picks up his gun of the desk.  "I prefer to judge a man on his actions rather than who his parents were.  You can still have my vote in your favor with the merchants association.  Sorry again for interrupting your dinner, and thanks for the your patience in here tonight."  After taking care of the business of getting Lucky out of Jail, Jake Cook walks slowly back to the Lucky Lady seemingly deep in thought.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 59, “My Dinner with Isby”, Thursday, March 16th, 1882:*

The dance ends and Nanuet tells his companion, "Well Miss Minerva that was fun.  Maybe we can try this again sometime and you can show me the right way to dance like that."  Nanuet says, catching his breath.  He then turns to Kate. "Good evening Miss Kate.  You seem to be spending a lot of time with Mr. Booth.  How is everything else going?  You have been very busy lately, running back and forth."

The Priestess states, "Hola Senorita, My but You and Senor Booth do make quite the handsome couple out there on the dance floor and that dress is spectacular!  I'm not sure if the Vigilance committee will approve but I think it's quite complementary. Red is definitely your color." This is my first time at the El Parador. It is quite colorful. I do miss the Spanish music.  Will you join us? I am curious if you have had any progress with the school you were contemplating."

"Mr. Booth is a good friend," Kate said, smiling warmly at Conrad but glad her blush was covered by the fact she was already rosy red from the dancing.  "And I don't care what the Vigilance Committee thinks about how I dress, and I thank you for the compliment Miss Florencia.   To answer you, Nanuet, I have been busy.  I feel better when I'm busy, there is less time for 'moping.'  Ruby told me this morning that I've been moping about, I suppose she's right."  She stopped and shook her head, "And I am getting distracted.   

There's a great deal of interest in a school, but I had no idea I would be able to start so soon!  Mr. Lucky's trial was today, and it turns out Mr. Bauer's wife ran off with Juan Gomez and everything from the store and house.  Both gentlemen were sentenced to a fine and ninety days in the territorial prison.  Mr. Lucky is still in jail as far as I know, but Conrad and I purchased Mr. Bauer's buildings.  We'll sell the store and then I will pay for the house and use it for my school.  So it will be school during the days, ranch work in afternoon, and piano playing at night.  I will be busy indeed."

Minerva's eyes light up. "I see the Fates have been busy weaving your destiny. This is wonderful news Senorita Katherine .  If the town is to prosper it is vital that it's children be educated and you are the perfect person to undertake such a task. Unbiased, even-tempered and refined. A splendid role model," she beams. "The goddess Minerva has chosen well in you!" 

"She sighs deeply, "I pray the gods step in and assist me so readily. A church is also vital to the prosperity of this town and it is unwise to ignore the gods.  But aside from that, a church is also the foundation of a strong community. It encourages people to gather together and reach out to one another as a family. Ah, I apologize, there I go preaching again." 

Agitated, Minerva's eyes darken. "This Vigilance Committee is going to be quite difficult to circumvent. I have spent most of my life dealing with their sort and I will take no part in an organization that places their desires above those of the people or the gods they profess to serve. I need to find out how much power they have in this town, how much legal sway. And then I need to find allies who will help me to fulfill the gods wishes in spite of them... or we will all be wearing stifling Victorian collars and drinking sparkling cider!  Does anyone at this table know anything about their influence or who I might speak to?"

Kate replies, "I'll be glad to help you in whatever way I can, but I feel I should warn you that I am not a religious woman.  The gods and I both go our own way.  But you need have no worries about me, my late husband was devout and we managed to get on with one another."   Minerva thinks to herself "I used to believe that also but the gods use us as they will."   

She lays her hand on top of Katherine's  "I am not concerned with your religious affiliation, only your friendship and I do appreciate your offer of help. I am sure that it will be needed if I am to stay in Promise City. In the meantime if there is anything I could do to help with the school please let me know. I love children. Perhaps I could teach them to fence, but I suppose that's not a very useful skill in this part of the world." 

Kate comments, "I don't really understand what kind of power the Vigilance Committee has.  I believe they make their decisions, then try to influence the town into accepting them.  What happened at the meeting today?  I'm afraid I missed it in order to secure my school building."

The Priestess replies, "It was dreadful! A pack of fools, hiding their prejudices behind their morality.  No good will come of it." she wags her finger. "Those idiots, Doc Eaton and Mr. Watkins  actually had the gall to instruct  me to ignore the "heathen wood elves and focus on the true believers"  I tell you, I won't tolerate such bigotry!"  Minerva is visibly angry.  "And the Committee voted to instill a dress code for the women. They have banned necklines lower than two inches." She glances down at her own generously cut neckline and smirks. "Oh, but they're still arguing on sleeve length "she sneers. "I think I would like a refill please. She hold her glass out to Mr. Booth."

Nanuet comments, "Well I can't say I know anything about committees, but I have to think that they are being fools.  From what little I know and understand they don't have any real power other than influencing those that do.  I just don't see how a town where most of the income comes from mining and miners could think that they could close down saloons and make dress codes.  Don't think the miners will go much for that, they like to drink and gamble and do other less than honorable activities.  I know I am not really offering advice, just my thoughts on the topic." 

Nanuet smiles and then stands up from the table and nods his head to everyone at the table. "Well, I guess it is time to head back to the Lucky Lady for the evening.  I should really get myself on their payroll." he says shaking his head and chuckling.  Minerva replies, "The gods are not adverse to fun Senor! What would life be without laughter and the joy of companionship.  She smiles and holds out her hand in thanks. "Gracias Senor Nanuet, for taking the time to entertain me. It has been some time since I have had so much fun. Two nights in a row! It seems to be becoming a habit!"  Minerva is suddenly struck by an idea. She turns to Kate and Mr. Booth puts her hand over her mouth.

She exclaims gleefully, "By the Goddess Minerva!... It is time to celebrate the festival of Dionysus! This is the most important festival of the year. It would be the perfect opportunity bring our community together and to engage the Merchants committee in our causes!  People will come from surrounding towns for the celebration so it will bring more business to the stores, and saloons...and you could garner support for your school! Even those who don't have children will surely recognize it as a worthy cause!  Blessed be Dionysus! He has shown us the way to deal with this Committee. They will know that the gods nor the town are in agreement with their 18th Century dark-age thinking!" 

Minerva sits up straighter. Her eyes are sparkling and she is excitedly gesturing with her hands. "We could have a barn dance!  And contests would be great!  The gods love contests. Maybe dig up some local talent and put on a Greek play or a musical or we could have a talent show. Oh and a parade!  And games for the children!  Oh and lots of food and drink! The restaurants and the saloons could compete with one another. And the men could show their cattle roping skills and .." She finally notices that her companions are staring at her in astonishment. "Well," she laughs "you get the idea. What do you think? "

Kate kept quiet about the idea that a God had sent down the idea, saying instead, "It sounds like a great deal of fun, but you would be setting yourself a very large task to include everything you just said.  But I'll be glad to help, and I think Ruby would be ecstatic to," Kate laughed.  "And you're right, I think it would make the people of this town feel more like a community and less like a collection of strangers." 

Mr. Eastman had returned and was playing enthusiastically on the piano.  Estaban joined in and Kate's foot began to tap again. Chester yells to Clarisse above the music, "Are you having fun, Miss Townsend? This town draws some pretty good piano players." She states, "Why yes, more fun that I've had in ages.  What brings you to Arizona all the way from Indiana Mr. Martin?" 

He replies, "I'm glad to hear you're having fun. I served a hitch in the Army for a while in Nebraska. After that I knocked about Dodge City in Kansas. The town started getting boring, so I hopped a train here. Hard to believe I've only been here since January. How do you like living here?"

She says, "I didn't like it at first.   The Saloon where my cousin works represented everything that Mrs. Schultz taught me was wrong with the world.  I don't think my father would have approved either.   Julia had no idea what to do with me and neither did her friend Madge.  I can sign but I can't dance, I'm surprise I haven't stomped your feet yet."  He replies, Chester chuckles. "That's 'cause my feet are trying to stomp yours. As far as Mrs. Schultz goes, she can't be right about everything."  She says, "They had me waitressing during the day and staying in my room reading at the hotel at night.   Singing at the Lucky Lady and the Comique is far more fun." He laughs, "And I'm so glad you did. Otherwise I would never have met you. Let's take a break. What would you like to drink?"

Kate says, "I'd love to dance some more, but I should probably be following Nanuet's example."  She began to gather herself to leave when she stopped and said, "Conrad, how awful of me, I never asked how your errand went this morning!"  Booth says, "It went fine.   The Judge called Elton Hubbard over to join us and the evidence of Arcade's Gang's innocence was clear-cut.  Hubbard has withdrawn the reward, which both newspapermen will print in the next editions of their papers."   She says, "That's very good news, I'm glad to hear it," Kate said with a surprising not of relief in her voice. 

While they are talking Kate sees another familiar face walks in, namely the dwarf Flint accompanied by a female Apache who looks to be the human equivalent of mid-thirties.  She is attired in traditional Indian garb while he has on his leather coat over his work clothes, with a revolver on his bent, shotgun strapped to his back and a bulky satchel over his shoulder which knowing Flint may or may not contain dynamite.

She says, "Miss Florencia, the dwarven gentleman that just came in is one of the partners in the ranch I own part of.  He's rather gruff, but well worth knowing," Kate said as she waved to the dwarf.  "Forgive him if he talks quite a lot about dynamite, it's his favorite thing." Flint and the Apache woman notice them and head over, finding it difficult to move in the now crowded Cantina, as every wood elf in town seems to have come for the celebration.

Kate says, "Good evening, Flint.  It's nice to see you've left the ranch for a night.  I can't stay much longer but please, have a seat," she finished, being sure to smile at his companion. He catches the Indian woman's attention points to Kate and says "Kate".  He points to Conrad and says "Booth".   He looks to Minerva and just shrugs.  He then gestures to the Apache and says "Naki-yai", then adding "It means Two-Moons".

Kate says, "Flint, this is Miss Minerva Florencia, the town's new priestess, and a very unique priestess she is.  Miss Florencia, Mr. Flint Graymountain.  Your companion doesn't speak our tongue?  A shame I don't speak hers either.  Would you tell her I'm pleased to meet her?  I'd heard you had a new friend, Flint." He replies, "Yes, I'll try.  I don't speak very much of her language either."  

He says a few Apache phrases and she seems to relax.   He then turns to Kate and says "Could you keep an eye on her for me and make sure she stays safe.  I'll be back in a while."  Kate says, "Of course, but what is a while, Flint?  I have to go to the Lucky Lady in a few minutes or I'll be late."  He says, "Hopefully not long, I just need to find somebody." Kate nodded to Flint then motioned to a chair.  The Apache woman sat down and Katherine smiled at her, then looked helplessly at Conrad and Minerva and says, "I suddenly wish I knew a few more languages."

Ruby enters the Promise City Hotel and sees Judge Nathan Isby seated at a table in the room.   He stands as she approaches.    Isby is a tall man attired in a dark suit.  He looks to be in his early forties, with dark hair that is starting to gray on his sideburns and long droopy mustache. He has a square-shaped face with a chiseled jaw.    He takes out his pocket watch and checks the time commenting, "Five minutes early.  Punctuality is good.  Thank you for coming."

Ruby breathes a sigh of relief. She hadn't actually known what time it was. She extends her hand to him, "It is my pleasure, Judge Isby." She smiles warmly at him and nods her head before sitting. Hotel and restaurant owner Melissa Lee comes over with a bottle, which she hands to the Judge.  He tells Ruby, "I do not drink and they do not serve alcohol here.  This is a sparkling apple cider that I think you will enjoy."  He pours them each a glass.   

Melissa says "We have a choice of three different entrees tonight.  We have roast chicken cooked with a honey glaze, fresh cut beef steaks or a rattlesnake stew."    Isby asks for a large cut seared flesh of moocow cooked well done. Ruby sits tall with her shoulders back as she leans forward to take the glass. "Thank you, Judge, it sounds lovely." She looks to Smith. "The chicken sounds wonderful, thank you Ms. Lee." She takes a sip from her glass.  "So, Judge, do you normally go out to dinner with the citizens of the cities you preside over?"

He replies, "No Miss West, but I have a serious predicament on my hands that I think you can be of some assistance with.   That, and this is going to be my final meal in Promise City for another three or four weeks and I wanted some company other than Deputy Sheriff Hunter." "Well, I'm glad that you chose to spend your last meal for a while here with me then." Ruby pulls her hair over her shoulder and furrows her brows slightly. "So," she continues curiously, "What kind of serious predicament do you think I can help you with?"

He replies, "I need the help of somebody with good eyes and ears.    As you may know, my circuit covers the east side of Cochice and Graham Counties and I hold court here and in the towns of Clifton, Safford and Wilcox.  A problem has been festering in all of those towns that the local lawmen haven't been able to deal with, namely the Cowboy Gang.   

The thing is, rumors have it that some of the lawman may be working with them.   Hard to know who I can trust these days.  Unfortunately I don't really stay in each town long enough to investigate myself and, well, my reputation proceeds me so people are hesitant to act.   I figure you being a singer at one of the more popular saloons in town, you might hear or see things, especially if you're looking out for them."

Ruby blinks back her surprise. “Your fine reputation does precede you, Judge Isby. You do have a way about you," she smiles. "Yes, the Cowboy Gang is a real problem. I’ve had some trouble with them of my own. I would not be surprised to find out that they had a grip on the law in certain places.”  He states, "I read the newspapers Miss West.   I am aware that you've gone up against the Cowboy Gang before.  And you've lived to tell about it.   But unlike the Earps they don't see you as their enemy so they may not avoid you, or rather, your saloon." 

Ruby takes another sip of her cider. “I am surprised however, Judge, that you would think of me. I just, well, I didn’t think you would have a high opinion of my reputation after what happened at Mr. Kane’s trial.”   He states, "Surprised myself too, hadn't even thought of it until I saw you steal that newspaper.   What you did after you knew you were caught showed me something about you that I thought could be useful for this task.  Not just how you handled the immediate restitution but coming up to speak to me afterwards.  Showed me that you have some character to you." 

She says, “I will help you in any way I can. What do you want me to do and what would you like me to look for?”  He replies, "Thank you.  I'm not asking you to put yourself at risk in any way, just keep your eyes and ears open and report to me what you've seen when I return.   As for the lawmen, I trust Wyatt and Virgil but am not so sure about the two younger Earps.   I don't know this new deputy Rodriguez at all.   But the ones I really don't trust are Coaches County Sheriff Johnny Behan and his Deputy Sheriffs.  They seem a little too friendly with folks who later turn out to be with the Cowboy Gang.   Just be careful Miss West, these are tough customers."

Ruby considers carefully her next words. “Judge Isby, I want to say something and it might not come out the way I want, so please don’t take it the wrong way.” She looks him right in the eyes. “I will admit, I get something out of this. Helping you with the Cowboy Gang and possibly corrupt lawmen helps me and my friends in the long run. But I would also need to know that I could trust you. Trust that if I do give you incriminating information that when you take action it won’t come from you that I gave it. Otherwise I would be putting my life and the lives of the people I love at risk, I am sure you realize that. I don’t have the right to do that to them.” 

He says, "I understand and would expect nothing less.   My life is based upon my reputation.  Before becoming a Judge I served ten years as a lawman.  Trust me, I won't reveal that any information came from you."  She smiles and says, “It must be difficult for you to not know who you can or can’t trust. Me? I really don’t trust anyone.” She thinks about that for a moment then smiles, “Well, almost no one.” She shakes her head. “I don’t envy your job, that’s for sure. I will do as you ask, keep my eyes and ears open and let you know what I find. Besides, this is a much nicer way to see you than in the court room.” 

He smiles and says, "Another reason I chose you for this.  It will look to everybody who notices that I just have a romantic interest in you." She says, “I have some questions though, if you don’t mind me asking. Do you have reason to believe that members of the Cowboy Gang will come to my saloon?"  He states, "I don't, but it's a small town.  You might see them elsewhere.   Honestly, I'm just grasping at straws here but I figure I've got nothing to lose." 

She says, "And you say you know I’ve had tussles with them, how can you be sure they don’t think of me as an enemy?” He replies, " I don't, but your saloon is now more popular that it was when the Whipples owned it and has a new name so I figure they may give it a try. She pauses. “Something else I’m wondering about, of a more personal nature. Do you know if Deadeye Douglas is part of the Cowboy Gang? I know you know what happened with Jake Cook getting shot in the bank and all, and I, you know, I worry about him.” Isby states, " "I believe that he was but moved on.  His gang was seen up in Wyoming while the Cowboy Gang are still active around here." 

Ruby gives a small giggle. “I apologize for the barrage of questions. I let my mouth run away with me again, I do that sometimes,” she blushes slightly.  He says, "No problem, and keep up the giggling and laughing, make's this look like a date.  I probably should even smile, although if I did I doubt anybody would recognize me."  She says, “I appreciate your honesty with me with all my silly questions and you can expect my honesty in return.” 

Ruby smiles at the Judge. “Why your honor, are you that against people liking you that you can’t even smile? I suppose in your line of work it makes it hard to be friendly with people. It must be lonely for you, something I know a lot about until recently.” Ruby unconsciously rubs her lips while she thinks. She leans in closer to him and whispers, “But this isn’t really a date, right? I mean you know I have a boyfriend. I’ve just, uh, had problems with this sort of thing in the past. Miscommunications that is, so I want to make sure we agree.”

He says, "Well no, not hardly.  That wouldn't be appropriate, I'm old enough to be your father.   You can tell Mr. Kane that I have no intention of moving in on his lady." "Good," Ruby replies. She reaches across the table and straightens his tie as she continues to whisper, "I hope you'll never use this against me in a court of law, but I am a good actress, no one will know we're not on a real date." She winks at him then sits back in her chair. 

She flips her hair and says with her voice raised just slightly, "So why will you be gone for so long?"  He replies, "Because I'm responsible for a much larger area than just town.  Wilcox is in the northern part of this county, around forty miles northwest.  Safford is in Graham County, forty miles north of Wilcox, and Clifton is thirty miles northeast of that.  But my circuit region runs another seventy miles north of there, all the way to Springerville.   Then every few months I have to head over to the Capital in Prescott, in the center of the Territory.  Means a lot of traveling.  Good thing I have a reliable horse."

"Yes, good thing. I hope you stay safe with all the dangers out there."   He replies, "That doesn't seem to be a problem any more.  In my two-years on this circuit I've been ambushed three different times.   That's where my lawman training comes in.  First two times I was outnumbered two-to-one and each time I dropped the pair of them on the spot.  The third time there were six of them.   I killed a total of the four men right there and brought the other two in for trial where I sentenced them to hang.   Word of that got around, so the bad guys now make sure to stay way clear of me. "   Ruby looks at the Judge with some admiration. "Very impressive. I'll make sure not to get on your bad side," she laughs. 

Ruby and the Judge continue to have a pleasant dinner. Ruby laughs and flirts and even gets the Judge to crack a smile. At the end of dinner Judge Isby walks Ruby outside and offers to walk her back to the Lucky Lady.  "No thank you, I can walk there myself. Thank you for the lovely dinner." She leans in a gives him a small kiss on the cheek. As she does, "How do I get in touch with you the next time you're in town? If I have some information for you."   He says, "I plan to dine again with you on the evening that I arrive.  I'll let you know I'm back in town.  Be careful now."  He laughs and says "And don't go stealing any more newspapers.  If you do I'll sentence you to spend time with that halfling newspaperman."

"Very well, I'll look forward to it." Ruby nods her head then starts off, but stops and looks back over her shoulder. "I'll make sure to take your advice about the newspaper. That sentence would be awfully harsh!" With that she bounces off. After she is out of sight from the Promise City Hotel Ruby lifts her skirts to her knees and starts running down the street towards the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 60, “Flint's Errand”, Thursday, March 16th, 1882:*

Jake arrives back at the Lucky Lady.  It is still too early to start up his poker game so he gets a whiskey from Jeff Mills and goes outside on the porch.  Some folks go by and each time he forces a smile and gives a friendly greeting, but mostly he just watches the sky.  The sun is already down but the sky is still a light blue fading to the dark blue of a typical Arizona night.  Slowly some stars become visible but Jake makes no effort to count them, just admires them when they make their entrance onto the stage of a night sky.  He drinks his whiskey slowly, savoring the slight bite of the cheaply made brand.  Suddenly he chuckles, and then laughs out loud.  A man and a woman whom he does not know walk by and give him a strange look.  He doesn't seem to care because he is smiling now.

Ruby runs the entire way back to the Lucky Lady. Her hair starts to fall out of the neat style it was in, so Ruby reaches up and pulls it down. She runs right up the steps, onto the porch and into the door of the Lucky Lady before she realizes Jake is sitting outside. She walks the few steps back out and leans up against the railing, breathing heavy. 

She squeezes out the words in between breaths, "What..what... happened.......with Mr....Eastman..." She places her hand on her stomach as if she holds it in her breathing will slow. "What happened?" Her face has extreme concern on it and she starts biting her lip.  Jake stands up slowly and calmly.  Reaching up to her lip he delicately stops her from biting it.  "Well hello to you too princess." He is still smiling.  "Eastman wants me to break up with you so you can go back to a life style more suited to your upbringing.  He offered me some money, but I told him no."  He pushes some hair out of her face.  "How was your dinner? Dinners I should say."

"Oh Jake!" Ruby jumps into Jake's arms, throwing herself against him and squeezing him tightly. "I KNEW you wouldn't do it! I KNEW it!" She buries her face against Jake's neck, letting out a long, deep sigh of relief. Jake can feel the tension just slip out of Ruby's body as she relaxes. "I knew it," she whispers and she starts kissing his neck.

Jake enjoys the affection for a few moments before he says, "I can see how you were frustrated with that guy, he really doesn't take no for an answer.  No matter what I said to him, he refused to believe I was turning him down.  He thinks I'm going to meet him later at the Barker's to discuss this further, and he'll be disappointed."  He looks down at her and says, "It was really eerie, I wonder if he's related to Scarface Jones?  It was just like I was talking to him, no matter what I said he only believes what he wants to hear."

"What?" Suddenly Ruby looks up at Jake. "Uh, that's bad." She looks back down and is quiet. Even without looking can tell Jake's stare is fixed on her.  "Well, it's just that I, uh, told him that if he could get you to take money to break up with me I would marry him." She continues quickly, "But only because I knew you wouldn't." Silence again. "How much did he offer you?"

Jake replies, "He first offered me some stock in a company he is starting, then offered me some cash.  It doesn't matter what he offered, it was no.  Besides I don't want you to be insulted by the petty sum he offered for you, apparently he doesn't think all that highly of you."  Jake laughs. "I want to know," Ruby states stubbornly. "Fifty."  Says Jake

Ruby exclaims, "Fifty... Fifty what? Fifty dollars? That cheap bastard, I'll kill him myself."   Jake states, "I've considered that solution too, but I'm sure it wouldn't take the lawmen too long to make me a suspect."  Jake looks away and laughs a nervous laugh.  "Ya, and that cheap bastard only offered fifty."  Jake lowers his voice.  "Thousand."

Ruby's eyes pop. "Fifty... thousand... dollars? Hermes!" She looks Jake right in the eyes. "You MUST love me Jake to turn that down." Maybe so, maybe so."  Jake throws his head back and laughs.  "I'd only blow it all anyway." 

Jake scoops Ruby up in his arms and spins her around once.  He nuzzles his face into her ear and whispers.  He has a lot to whisper and her face changes to a look of concentration, comprehension, amusement and finally a big smile.  When Jake finishes whispering Ruby begins to giggle.  She giggles long and hard.  She tries to kiss Jake but starts giggling again.  She repeats that several times without really getting a kiss in before she finally lets her head fall back.  She continues giggling freely and swings her hair back and forth.  Jake says with a smirk, "I take it you think I should try it then?"

Ruby gives Jake the smile she has only for him. "Then WE'D get to blow it all together, baby. And wouldn't that be fun..." she says deviously, then continues to giggle, finally getting that kiss in. "Oh and let me tell you about my dinner with Judge Isby. You are NEVER gonna believe this..." They sit closely together on the bench, and making sure no one can listen in, Ruby whispers to Jake what happened and how the Judge wants her to keep an eye out. 

While they are whispering the puppies bound outside and hop on the bench nudging both Jake and Ruby for attention. "Well, what do you think of that, Mr. Cook? Judge Isby wants me to help him! And all because I stole Baxter's newspaper!" "It's far better than getting hung for it."  He shakes his head.  "I guess I'll never understand how some things come together like that."  He takes her arm and escorts her into the Lucky Lady.

Nanuet was making his way back to the Lucky Lady when he saw Ruby, skirts in hand, running down the street.  He starts to yell out to her but figures she is in a rush for a reason and it would be best not to detain her.   He maintains his current pace and walks up to the saloon.  He sees Ruby and Jake engrossed in a conversation and decides to give them some peace.  He makes his way around back and enters the kitchen area. "Greetings Maria, I hope you are well today.  Anything I can help you with?"  Nanuet helps Maria around the kitchen occasionally glancing out to the main area of the saloon to see if either Jake or Ruby has entered.

Ruby sees Nanuet inside. "Hi!" she says cheerily. "You came back.  What was that big party at the El Parador about anyway? And did you eat?" "I think they just wanted to celebrate life.  Not sure there was a reason.  Yeah, I had something to eat.  Can't beat Dorita's cooking."  Nanuet says patting his belly.   "I don't want to be too nosy, but what is going on with that Eastman guy?  He bothering you?"

"Don't worry, dear Nanuet, you cannot be too nosy for me." Ruby giggles. "Yes, he is bothering me, for he won't take no for an answer to his question. He keeps asking me to marry him and even tried to bribe Jake. But he just doesn't realize that Jake and I are meant to be together. Now, I'm going to get Jake something to eat." Ruby bounces off into the kitchen.  

When she returns she finds Jake and Nanuet huddled together, whispering. "What are you two up to?" as she places the plate in front of Jake. "I was just asking Nanuet here if he remembers how to scalp a white man."  Jake replies dead pan.

Nanuet takes out his knife and a whetstone and begins sharpening.  "It's all coming back to me Mr. Jake, it's all coming back." He draws the blade across the stone slowly and deliberately several times.  He then feels the edge of the blade with his thumb.   "That should do just fine." he says as he replaces the blade in it's sheath.

Ruby's eyes widen. "Um, let's try to find another way please," as she looks a bit uncomfortable. "I think I'll have a drink." She gets her usual bottle from behind the bar, pours for Jake and Nanuet, then one for herself. "I'm going to need a lot of these I think."  

Two men and a woman enter the Lucky Lady.   Jake recognizes them from the previous day's stagecoach ride as Markus Jackson, his son Billy Bob Jackson and Billy Bob's wife Lurleen Jackson.    Markus and Billy Bob check their guns at the door with Luc and then head directly towards the bar.    Jeff Mills acts surprised and startled to see them.   Markus whispers something to Jeff.     

Jeff approaches Ruby and Jake and asks "Can I use one of the second floor rooms?  I need to have a private conversation with these people."    Jeff says, "Sure Jeff, I'll cover down here.  Go ahead."  Jake watches them as they head up and tries to take in anything else about them and relationship with Jeff Mills from their postures or expressions.  Jake watches as Markus leads even though Jeff is the one who knows where they are going.  It appears to Jake that Jeff actually stands at attention and his walk up the stair is more of a march.   Billy Bob does likewise.   Lurleen follows further back.  Jake looks around and no one else seemed to have been watching them

Ruby furrows her brow. "I wonder who that was?" She takes a long sip of her drink. "Much better than apple cider," she shivers. "I hope that's not trouble," she says looking up the stairs.  Jake says, "They were on the stage from Tombstone that I came in on.  I think he's from the south near Alabama.  From his build I would have guessed he's in town to fight at Adair's boxing match."  Jake takes a drink.  "Or a one man mining crew."

She says, "That would be bad. We have to figure that problem out, Saturday nights. That's our busiest night. I'm sure you'll come up with something, baby." Ruby goes back to her drink. Jake waits until folks are not looking at him and then leans towards Ruby and whispers, "The big man with Jeff is probably an ex confederate officer.  I'll tell you later."

Ruby raises an eyebrow. "Should I care about that?" She takes another gulp of her drink and refills her glass. "Do you think its trouble? Let's send Nanuet up to listen in," she smiles. "Miss Ruby?" Nanuet expresses his surprise. "What? If there is trouble better you are up there, right? What do you think Jake?"  Jake says, "Jeff has proved his loyalty to us several times, I say let him be.  At least for now."

She says, "I guess I should sing now, even though we have no piano player. I think you'll be extra lucky tonight at your card game, Mr. Cook. And if you are  we can find fun ways to spend the extra winnings." She stands and finishes her drink. She leans forward and gives Jake a peek down her dress and a long kiss. "For good luck." As she walks towards the stage she looks back over her shoulder at him and winks. She gets up on stage and starts with some ballads that work well acapella and showcase her voice.

Back at the El Parador, in discussing the language barrier with Naki-Yai Conrad states, "Sorry, I started with Spanish not Apache.   Where's your friend Nanuet?  He may know some of her tongue." "He went over to the Lucky Lady," she laughed.  "What a night this is turning out to be."  "Naki-yai", Minerva says, "Hable Espanol?" Kate waited to see if the woman could speak Spanish, and if not, she could always try French.

The Indian woman shakes her head.   She points to some of the food on the tray and tilts her head to the side as if to ask if she can have some. "Oh, please," Kate said and slid the plate closer to her.  "Help yourself.  Je ne suppose pas que vous parlez le français?" She again shakes her head no. Minerva suggests, "Perhaps Nanuet will be available to translate."

The Priestess suggests "I'll go over and send Nanuet back.  I'd like to run my ideas for the festival by Jake and Ruby and ask Jake to set up a meeting with the Merchants  Association." Minerva gathers up her shawl and steps outside. "It is a beautiful clear night. Inhaling deeply she comments to no one "Spring is my favorite time of year."  Minerva makes a small clicking sound and Luna Swoops down from the rooftop to land on her arm.

Kate continued to sit with Naki-yai and Conrad, making sure the woman had enough to eat.  "Conrad, I know you need to get to your table, I'll be fine here.  Flint should be back soon."  She impulsively laid her hand on his arm.  "Thank you for everything today, especially the dances."  He replies, "Oh no, thank you.  I haven't had such a full and happy day in quite some time.  But you're right about my table.  Since I took last night off so had best be getting over there before Mrs. Higgins fires me."

"Aren't your days usually happy?" Kate asked seriously.   He replies, "Well, they're not unhappy, but I don't know that I'd call them happy either.   Today is the best day I've had in a while."  She comments, "Of course, we don't want you losing your job after the large investment you made today.  You'll say hello to Mrs. Higgins for me, won't you?" "I will goodbye."   

He starts to walk off.  Then he stops, turns around, walks back and leans over to kiss Kate on the cheek." Kate sat frozen for a moment.  She knew she should move away, not allow it, but by the time she processed the thought his lips were already soft against her cheek.  "Good night, Conrad," she said quietly. "Good night," he answers and quickly heads out the door.    

The woman says something in Apache that Kate doesn't understand.   Angelica Huesca's five-year-old son Ricardo walks up to the table and tells Kate "She's asking if he is your husband."  Kate says, "Oh, thank goodness someone can understand her.  Would you mind sitting down for a minute and helping us talk?"  Ricardo nodded and scrambled up into a chair.  "Thank you."  Kate says, "Please tell her he is not, but is a very good friend.  Also ask if she would like anything more to eat." 

Meanwhile, Flint Greymountain heads directly into the Lucky Lady, walking right by Luc while wearing a shotgun on his back, revolver on his belt and satchel over his shoulder. "Hey Flint," Jake says loudly, "How are you?  What are you doing hombre?" Jake waves Luc off from stopping the dwarf.   

Flint waves for Jake to follow along and walks directly over to Nanuet.  He says, "The guy who murdered Pete is back here in town.  I'm going to make a citizen's arrest when I find him.  You interested in joining me."  Nanuet says, "Absolutely my friend.  I am glad you came to find me before you went and did this." Nanuet turned to Jake and asked "Do you think we should get the law involved?  You seem to know them fairly well."

Flint says, "Actually I came here second.  I looked at the El Parador first.   No point in getting the law until we at least know where he is in town.  My guess is one of the saloons and I don't see him here."  Jake says, "I know them better than I like, Indian."  Jake says with a little sarcasm in his voice.  "Flint pal, who is it you are after?"

Flint replies, "The guy's name is Lane Gifford.  Live here in town for a while.  The Apache spotted him and thirteen of his buddies near the mountains today.  According to that Knowles guy he was one of four guys directly responsible for Pete's death.  We got two of them at the cave in January but Gifford and his buddy Pinto Joe got away.  The Apache followed them today until they got near town.  Eleven then rode off to the Dos Cabezas Mountains but Gifford and one of his friends rode into town.   I have an Apache friend who visited me with her cousin to tell me about it, figuring that I needed to know 'cause of Pete and all."

Jake interjects, "Nanuet, Gifford is the guy who exchanged silver in Tombstone for the $20 bills that paid the outlaws who jumped us that day coming back from the mine."  Jake's eyes start to grow dark.  "And he is friends with Pinto Joe." 

Minerva enters the Lucky Lady to see Jake, Nanuet and the back of a third man having what seems to be a serious conversation. She walks over and places her hand on Nanuet's shoulder. "Pardon Por favor, Senor Nanuet,.." She is surprised to see Flint and turns to him." Senor Flint, there you are!" As Senorita Florencia arrives and Jake says, "Buenos Noches Senorita."  She continues to address Flint and says, "We were wondering what we should do about your friend.   We do not speak her language and I was just coming over to ask Senor Nanuet if he could be our translator. But since you are here, perhaps we should just bring her to the Lucky Lady."  

He replies, "I don't know about this place.  I'd rather her stay there, I trust Pedro and Dorita to run a safe place.  And Kate will keep an eye on her.  Nanuet and I should get our business taken care of quickly then I'll go back and collect her."  Nanuet states, "Pete, I will gladly go with you, but I think she is saying that Kate needs to be here.  She works here you know, plays the piano."  The dwarf replies, "Oh yeah, I forgot about that.  I see her so often out at the ranch that I think of that as her profession now." 

"I am not exactly sure why you brought your friend to town?"  Nanuet says with a puzzled look.   Flint says, "She insisted.  When she say me loading up my weapons and filling my bag with dynamite she got scared of what I was going to do, wouldn't let me go off without her.   Come on Nanuet, you of all people should know how impossible it is to say 'No' to an Indian woman once her mind is made up."

Minerva is taken aback at Flints presumption.   "Si, Senor. Senor Nanuet is correct.  I believe that Senorita Katherine had business at the Lucky Lady this evening. Perhaps you should return to the El Parador and asks her if it is an imposition to tend to your friend before you run your errand." Flint glances at Minerva then just turns back to Jake and Nanuet without any comment. "Senorita,"  Jake says to Minerva, "Flint's long time friend was murdered, the errand you refer to is bringing the man to justice.  Flint and Katherine are friends and business partners."

Nanuet says, "Miss Minerva, may I ask a favor of you?  Would you be so kind as to keep Flint's companion company for a short while we go take care of our business?  That would free up Kate to come here and allow you to return to the party.  I will join you there as soon as our business is finished as I have no further commitments this evening.  Then we can decide what to do with the rest of the evening."

Minerva replies, "I am sorry Senor. I did not realize the situation. But I assure you that your friend will be quite safe at the Lucky Lady. Senor Jake can vouch for that. We could entertain her here and watch over her until you return if that is agreeable. But if you are uncomfortable with that arrangement, than I will gladly stay with her at the El Parador." He glances up on the stage and says "Well, okay if Ruby's around to help watch her.   I trust her."

Ruby saw Flint walk in from the stage and she tried to wave at him, but he was too busy talking with Nanuet and Jake. Then Minerva walked in and joined the conversation. Kate still wasn't there and Jeff was still upstairs. Ruby wondered what they were talking about but kept singing anyway.

Jake tells the dwarf, "Flint, Ruby and I own the Lucky Lady so your friend will be safe here.  Better if all our friends are together.  Why doesn't Minerva go get Katherine and your friend and bring them here.  You and Nanuet go start looking, I'll go find the Marshall and we'll look you up.  Stay outside so we can find you.  What do you think?"

"As you wish Senor." Minerva replies. She turns to Nanuet and asks to speak to him privately for a moment.  "Senor Nanuet, I do not speak this woman's language. But the goddess has granted me the gift to understand her. If you could explain to her that I can understand her even though I do not speak her language it would make the evening less lonely for her."   "Oh and I shall hold you to your promise. May the goddess guard your back "

Sounds like a good plan to me Jake." "Let me grab my pistol first." Nanuet adds quietly. He jogs to his room and grabs the six-shooter.  He checks that it is loaded properly and gives the chamber a spin before heading back out.  He tucks the gun into the waist of his pants. Jake says, "Let's go Flint."  Nanuet says, "Alright hold up.  Let's do this right if we are going to do it at all.  Let me go with Minerva and bring Flint's friend and Kate here.  At least I can translate.  Then Flint and I can go out while Jake gets the Marshall."

Before anyone else can object, Nanuet takes Minerva politely by the arm and escorts her out the door and back toward the El Parador.   "Well, this should be interesting." he says, his voice wavering slightly.

Jake heads over to Ruby and whispers to her what is happening.  "I'm going to interrupt Jeff and have him come down, then I'll go for the Marshall.  Damn, somebody ought to be watching out for Nanuet besides that wild man Flint.  Gotta run."  With that Jake bounds up the stairs.  He finds a closed door and knocks.  Jake hears Jeff Mills voice, "What do you want?" through the door.   Jake hears the noise of chairs moving and a "click" of a firearm being prepped after the initial knock. 

Jake steps away from the front of the door and his hand goes to his Colt.  "Jeff it is Jake.  I need to run out for an emergency and need you to take over until I get back."  "All right.  Coming right down" Jeff yells back through the door.   Around a minute later the door opens and the four head back downstairs and Jake watches Markus lead the group back downstairs, not Jeff.   Jake then goes to his room, dons his duster and straps on the long barrel Colt too before heading back down stairs.

Back at the El Parador, Kate asks Ricardo to translate the question "How is it she came to be in town with Flint tonight." Ricardo does and he then tells Kate "Flint came to town to get revenge on the man who killed his partner Pete.  She came along to try to keep Flint from getting himself killed."   Kate replies, 'Tell her she is very wise, for while Flint is a good man, his temper sometimes gets the better of him.  How did Flint find out who the men were, and that they are in Promise City?" Ricardo translates again and says, "The Apache saw the men come to town.  They are part of the Cowboy Gang.  The one Flint is after is named Lane Gifford, somebody named Knowles knew he killed this Pete guy."  

Nanuet and Minerva enter the El Parador where Angelica Huesca's five-year-old son Ricardo is translating for the Apache woman.  "Senorita Katherine, I met up with Senor Flint. He and Jake and Nanuet have some business to attend to so I told them we would take his friend to the Lucky Lady. This way you can work."   Kate says, "Ricardo, would you please tell her that Flint has met up with some friends, so he will not be going after these men alone.  The friends are men I trust.  Also that we will be going to a different saloon in a few minutes." 

Minerva  nods towards the boy and suggests, " Perhaps we can ask this chiko's mama if he can escort us to the Lucky lady. We could pay him to translate for us."  Kate replies, "That's a good idea, Senorita.  I think I'll invite his mother to come as well, though.  He is very young, she might not like the idea of him in a saloon without her."   Before Kate gets fully across the room Ricardo yells out in Spanish "Pay!  Great."  He then yells across the room in Spanish to a wood elvan woman sitting in the lap of human man "Hey Ma, I'm going off with Mrs. Kate."  "Okay," she yells back.  "Let's go," the boy says in English. "Well, that was easier than I expected," Kate said as they gathered their things to walk over to the Lucky Lady.

The boy and Minerva converse in Spanish about her owl as they all head back to the Lucky Lady. As the five of them head back to the Lucky Lady Nanuet explains to Naki-yai that Minerva can understand her but not speak her language.  He also explains that the boy can translate.  Lastly he tells her that he will be going with Flint to find Lane Gifford and bring him to the Marshall. The five arrive at the Lucky Lady and things seem to be getting busy.  Nanuet makes sure Naki-yai is situated and asks "OK, anything else before Flint and I get going?"

Kate replies, "I think we're settled Nanuet.  Please, all of you be careful.  I'd like all the details when you get back. Minerva assures Nanuet that they will be fine. "Please take care Senor. We will be here when you return." She turns to Ricardo and asks him what he would like to eat. She also asks him to ask Naki-yai what she would like. they place their order and sit listening to Ruby sing while Ricardo pats Luna.

Jake comes down the stairs and heads right to Ruby.  "Your instincts are still better than mine.  Something is up with Jeff and his friends, keep an eye on them and be careful." "Sure, Jake." Jake notices a chilliness in Ruby's response. Jake then heads over to Minerva and whispers in her ear.  He does not wait for a response and heads out the door, buttoning the chest buttons on his duster.  The men depart. 

Kate comments, "Miss Florencia, I hate to leave you to entertain our guest, but I must go play for Ruby.  I'll be back as soon as I can." Katherine then hurried over to the piano and mouthed to Ruby, "I'm so sorry," as she sat down to play."  Ruby finished her song and walked over to Kate. "That's ok I was just finishing up." Ruby walks off the stage and instead of heading for her friends' stomps upstairs to her room.

Kate watched Ruby leave, a little surprised.  She knew that Ruby wouldn't really be upset with her being a bit late.  Jake was on his way out with Flint, so Kate could only guess she had been asked to stay behind.  She wanted to go up and check on her, but with Flint's friend and Ricardo here she needed to keep an eye on them both. She stayed at the piano and played for a while before returning to the table with Miss Florencia sat with their guest.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 61, “Declaration of Love”, Thursday, March 16th, 1882:*

Jake heads directly to the Marshall's office to see if anyone is there, finding it closed and locked.  A block away Nanuet says, "OK Flint, the closest saloon to here is across the street, The Gay Lady.  If he isn't there then we can try the Comique next.  You ready?" Flint and Nanuet head across the street to the Gay Lady.  Nanuet tells Flint.  "You go in first and point him out if you see him.  I have a prayer that may be able to paralyze him for a few moments, no guarantee though." Nanuet follows Flint into the Gay Lady. The place is mobbed with people and a trio of leggy entertainers are dancing up a storm on the stage.   It takes a while to look over the place but at the end Flint concludes "Not here."

Nanuet states, "You sure?  Take a look again before we leave." Flint looks the place over again quickly and replies curtly "Yeah, I'm sure he ain't here, now let's go before he does. "OK, let's try the Comique next." On their way too the Comique they run into Jake, who says nobody is in the Marshall's Office.    Tony Lucky passes the three of them on the street and says to Jake, "Thanks Boss, you won't regret it.  I'm off to my table now."     As he enters the Lucky Lady Jake notes the three members of the Jackson family departing.  The three check out the Comique, which takes far less time to check.   Lane Gifford is not there either.

Ruby sat up in her room for a few minutes and fumed. She was emotional from all the hysterics of the day, her revelation to Jake in particular. She had been so happy just a bit earlier and planned on an enjoyable night. So much for that, she thinks. Well, I'm getting out of here too so I can enjoy myself. 

Ruby had a quick swig out of one of the bottles they had on their table and headed downstairs, quietly. She checked to make sure no one was watching then slipped out the door. She had two choices before her. To her right was the Gay Lady. Not tonight, I'm not up to fighting off the rowdies. That left her option to the left. She headed down the street and before she knew it was standing in front of the El Parador. The party was still in full swing and the smile came back to her face. She knew she could drink and dance and be safe here, and that was just what she wanted. 

She headed inside and squeezed her way to the bar without looking around. "Pedro," she smiled smacking a $20 bill on the bar, "I'm determined to get drunk tonight without a lecture, si? And without any other types of distractions of the sort." Pedro placed a whiskey in front of her, which she promptly downed. "Keep them coming, please." Her head was already feeling better. Now that's more like it... 

Pedro says, "Ah Seniorita Ruby, it is good to see you back."   He turns the bar over to Jose Ramirez and heads through the crowd back over to the piano.     Ruby notes that Chester is sitting at a table talking to Clarisse and Dorita.  Most of the other patrons appear to be Wood Elves.    She is on her third glass of whiskey when she hears George Eastman's singing voice, singing a Spanish duet with Pedro that the crowd all seems to enjoy.  George glances in the direction of the bar and catches Ruby's eye.  His face breaks out in a wide smile.

Ruby had a moment of slight panic before the alcohol got the best of her. What could George Eastman possibly do at this moment to ruin her fast approaching good mood? Nothing as far as she was concerned. She was here to enjoy herself and she was going to. She smiled at George, raised her glass and drank it down, motioning for another.

Back at the Lucky Lady, two songs later Kate returns to the table with Minerva, Niki-Yai and Ricardo.   She finds the multi-cultural nature of the group amusing, and helps herself to some food that Maria brought out for them to eat.   She then notices that while she was distracted with playing piano that Tony Lucky had returned, with him now sitting at his usual table and dealing in some players.     

Job Kane usually has Thursday nights off, but he arrives a few minutes later.  He too is surprised to see Tony.   He goes to the bar and asks Harry Rote, "Where are the other owners?"   Harry replies, "Don't know.  I think I saw Miss West heading upstairs around twenty minutes ago.  Niles headed over to Alhambra to deliver some alcohol, he should be back soon."  Kane approaches Kate, giving the Indian woman and wood elf boy an odd look then asking Kate "What's Lucky doing here?  And where's Cook?  This is supposed to be my night off but I came by to play a few hands with Lucky's players?  Should I take Cook's table instead?"

Kate replies, "I don't know what Mr. Lucky is doing here.  I'd guess Jake bailed him out, unfortunately.  A friend needed some help, so Jake and Nanuet went to help him out.  I think Ruby is unwell, but she didn't say anything to me when she went upstairs.  I'd appreciate it if you took Jake's table, I was a little nervous here with, ah, just Mr. Hoover."   Job noticed that while Kate said Mr. Hoover her eyes flicked over to Tony's table.  He says, "I'll get to work myself, I just wanted to make sure my guests here were comfortable."

Jake seems to be acting a bit nervous and glancing back at the Lucky Lady.  "Nanuet, why don't you two check out the Alhambra, it's right across the street.  Don't do anything without me.  I need to stop in at the Lucky Lady for a quick minute and I'll be back." After Nanuet and Flint check out the Comique they head to the Alhambra as instructed by Jake. Lane Gifford does not appear to be there either, although Nanuet does notice that the three people who had gone upstairs with Jeff Mills are sitting at a corner table there talking quietly to themselves.

Jake sprints over to the saloon and doesn't see Ruby on stage.  He notices Job talking to his table.  He strides quickly over to him and says, "If you could cover for a bit, I have an emergency.  I'll explain later."  Jake heads upstairs looking for Ruby but does not find her.  Coming back down he makes his way to Katherine.  "Where did Ruby go?"  He is uncharacteristically jittery.  "She is not upstairs." 

"She's not?" Kate replied. "I didn't see her come down, as far as I know that's where she should be.  She seemed upset, I thought it was because she had to stay here while the boys went off to help Flint.  I'd guess she slipped out either to find you, or to find some fun of her own.  You were already checking saloons, I'd keep right on doing that, and you'll likely find her.  Don't skip the El Parador just because Flint was already there.  I can't come with you, Flint trusts me to keep an eye on his Apache Lady and there's Angelica's little boy.  You'd better hurry, she tends to be... extreme... when she's upset.  But you already know that."

Minerva looks at Jake's worried frown and a look of dismay crosses her face. "Senor Jake, What do you mean she is not upstairs! " I saw her stomp up the stairs about 20 minutes ago and I have been watching for her return. She did not exit this way. Is she in some kind of trouble?  Perhaps we should go look for her!" Minerva says as she stands up.

Jake is already looking around halfway into Katherine's conversation.  "Uh, ok, thanks Katherine.  Um, if you see her try and keep her here.  Yes, I know it's hard to keep her anywhere." Jake takes Minerva by the elbow and brings her to the doorway.  "I saw you grabbed a gun and tried to help out at the boarding house shoot out.  I assume that means you aren't afraid when the bullets start flying or at least are fool enough not to run away.  Damn it, I don't even know what I'm trying to say, but if you think you can help come with me to the Alhambra, we'll figure out from there."  Jake leaves not even waiting for her answer.  He speaks without looking as he sprints across the street, "I have a second pistol on me if you want one."

Minerva glances at Katherine who nods for her to go. She takes the pistol from Jake and rushes out the door after him. She hoists up her skirts as she runs. and attempts to check the pistols load as she runs. "Does this have a full round in it?"  Jake looks back and says quickly, "Five rounds with an empty under the hammer, double action, so just pull the trigger."  Minerva asks, "What's going on?"   Jake answers, "We are trying to keep Flint from killing Nanuet accidentally."

Back at the El Parador, Ruby made her way over to Pedro and Eastman. She smiled at George and nodded her head, "Mr. Eastman." She turned to Pedro. "Please come and dance with me, Senor Pedro. I wish to dance!" Pedro took Ruby's hand and led her to the dance floor where they danced gracefully around the floor, Ruby mostly leaning on Mr. Fuentes.  When they finally take a break Ruby headed away from George and back to the bar where she consumed a few more beverages. She glanced over her shoulder and didn't see George anywhere.

Chester notices out of the corner of his eye that Ruby is drinking heavily at the bar. He wonders if should do something about, but decides not to. She's a big girl. She can take care of herself. After a while, he thinks, Wait a minute. With her here and Clarisse sitting next to me, who's singing at the Lucky Lady? Something must be bothering Ruby, if she left there. He half rises out of his chair, but sits back down. Nope. Can't do that right now. I'm on a date. Pay attention to Clarisse." Clarisse notices and asks, "Mr. Martin, is something the matter?" "No. It's nothing. Now where were we? Oh yes. What beautiful eyes you have."

Ruby sees Eastman coming back inside and deduces that he had stepped out to pay a visit to the outhouse.   He heads directly to the bar and says "Looks like we have a wedding to plan, Cook accepted my offer." Ruby turns, faces George and smiles at him. "Here have a drink," she says, pushing she whiskey glass towards him. "Why don't we dance instead of planning a wedding?" He downs the drink and says "Dancing sounds like a wonderful idea."   He takes her by the hand and leads her out onto the dance floor.   He then yells something over to Estaban in Spanish and the musician changes to a new and faster tune on the guitar while another male wood elf picks up a pair of wood blocks to accompany him.   

Eastman says, "I learned this dance down in the Dominican Republic, let me teach it to you."  She replies, "Yes, Mr. Eastman, please teach me the dance, I'd love to learn."  "Mr. Eastman?  Please Ruby, call me George."   He spends the next five minutes showing her the various steps and then asks Estaban to play the song once more for her to demonstrate what she learned.

"Alright, George." Ruby lets him lead her around the dance floor. Even being slightly intoxicated she picks up the steps quickly and can keep up. "Oh I love to dance. I think I love dancing almost as much as I love drinking." She has a smile on her face as she twirls around the dance floor. She sighs, "I should be singing right now, but I didn't feel like it." She is quiet for a while as they dance.   She then says, "You know, George, fifty thousand dollars is a lot of money."

George replies, "Oh, he told you?  I'm surprised I didn't think he would.    He drove a hard bargain.  First I offered him stock in my new company but he wasn't interested.   Then I offered him the value of the stock, $ 15,000, but he still wouldn't bite.    But at $ 50,000 he didn't hesitate.  He immediately shook hands on it to close the deal."

She replies, "Yes he told me. He told me that he turned you down. He doesn't want me to leave for any amount of money." Ruby continues to smile as they dance around the floor. "Said you only heard what you wanted to hear.  You must really like me to be willing to spend that much money for me." Ruby stops suddenly in the middle of the dance floor. "But I'm not for sale. I don't want to leave Promise City and my life here and you 
can't make me go with you." She takes his hand. "Now that we got that straight let's have another drink."

Outside, Nanuet sees Jake coming towards him. "Not in here either. Where should we try next? The Long Branch is only a few buildings down the street. But I bet they went right to the seediest place in town though." He looks at Jake and Minerva. "Yes, that would be the Palace."  Jake says, "Let's not criss-cross the town, look in the Rio Grande, Long Branch and Peacock's before we head over that way.  You two check it out, we'll follow you and stay in the street."  Jake says with emphasis, "Please let us know before you do something." 

Nanuet lopes off and Flint marches off surprisingly fast and keeps pace with him.  As soon as they are ahead Jake speaks to Minerva.  "I'm worried that Flint is going to do more than try and catch this guy.  His information comes from a man who can't leave Indian territory to testify.  So it won't hold up in court I wouldn't guess.  However, Gifford was a friend of known outlaws and can be linked to moving some money that was used to pay some outlaws that attacked local miners."  Jake pauses a second and adds, "and me.  If that isn't enough that Ruby West has run off somewhere, and I'm worried.  I don't know what to do about that yet, maybe you have an idea?  Either way, you seem resourceful I can could use some help right now."  Jake points.  "While they are looking in their let's see if anyone is in the Sheriff's office."

Minerva states, "I think Flint may try to do more than catch the man. The Apache woman  that he brought to town tonight said that he is here to get revenge. I will do what I can for you. I have some spells that may help us if the goddess is willing.  As for Ruby she's quite resourceful." They check out the other saloons on Main Street, not finding any Lane Gifford.   They do see Niles Hoover sitting in the Peacock Saloon chatting with the owner and asks him to head back to the Lucky Lady to help keep an eye on things.  The Sheriff's Office remains empty and locked.

"That settles that," Nanuet says. "Let's go to the Palace next." Flint and Nanuet start heading that way. "Wait! Neither of us can get in there. Hey Mr. Jake!" Nanuet calls out. Once Jake catches up he explains the situation. Jake says, "Check out the Silver Dollar first, it is on the way."  All four walk together in that direction. They find that the Silver Dollar is already closed for the evening.  Jake comments, "I don't know what Gifford looks like, how can I find him?  Oh and did I mention to you that Evan Adair tried to kill me once already?" Nanuet replies, "I don't know what he looks like. Flint?"

Flint says, "I vaguely remember him but according to Knowles he is around five-eight, dirty blonde hair, brown beard, rotted teeth, pockmarked face, deep scar above the right eye and a beer belly." The four walk over to the front of the Palace.  Jake takes off the empty holster and gives it to Minerva. Minerva tucks the gun into the secret pocket of her gown where her derringer is also hidden. She hands the holster to Nanuet and puts a charming smile on her face.  

Jake takes off his remaining gun belt and pistol and hands it to Nanuet.  "Take good care of that please."   He starts to turn towards the saloon but stops and says, "Get me a nice plot in Boot Hill, something facing the mountains." 

Back at the El Parador, Eastman had accompanied Ruby to the bar and says, "That Cook is a clever one with words.  We had us an audience during the negotiation, that Lucky guy who works for you and the Deputy Sheriff.    Cook became concerned after he agreed to the deal of their knowing, so made a few comments for their benefit.   But Ruby, he shook on it.  He initiated the handshake and it was immediately after my offer.   Ask any businessman and they'll tell you that is the universal sign of an agreement. 

Sounds to me like he's talking out of both sides of his mouth.  He's still stringing you along until he gets the cold hard cash.   Either that or he lied to me, which I don't take kindly to and he'll come to regret if that is the case. As for you being for sale, Ruby, I'm not buying you.  People can't own other people, that was what that war twenty years ago was all about.   Ruby, I proposed marriage to you and you took my ring with no strings attached.   I'm just tossing some money at a potential problem to make it go away."

Ruby pushes another drink towards Eastman and drinks her own. She continues to smile at him. "I think you have a way with words too, George," she giggles. "You told me to hold onto the ring while I thought about it. I didn't accept it as my acceptance to your proposal. Did that make sense?" She giggles again. "Drink that," she pushes the drink towards him. "Until he actually takes the money from you with the clear understanding of what it's for, him breaking up with me, I won't believe it. Sorry," she shrugs. 

"Now, I am starting to have a good time tonight, so why don't you tell me all about why you like me so much? Why you think I'd make a good wife for you?" She moves a little closer to him and then leans forward just a bit, showing a bit more cleavage. "Don't forget, Georgie, flattery will get you everywhere." She gives him a huge smile. "And while you do that, we'll continue to share this," Ruby leans over the bar and grabs the bottle she has been draining and pours herself another drink.

He states, "Ruby, when our families first arranged the marriage I was hesitant.   My family didn't start out rich.  Back when we were in Watertown New York we were dirt poor, I didn't even have a bedroom, I slept on the floor.  But that changed.   My father and uncle were both successful.   We moved to Rochester and became part of society there.  Our mothers met and saw a potential match.  But five years ago you were still a child, a mere girl of thirteen.  You looked older but lacked the maturity.  I had just learned about the art of photography and wanted to travel, so had no desire to be tied to a girl a decade my junior.  

But my perspective changed almost as soon as I got to Santo Domingo.   The girls there all marry at twelve and thirteen.   And they live happy lives despite their poverty.   It got me thinking about life and the need to enjoy it more fully.   I kept a photographic journal of my travels but the real change was in my heart. And my heart started to long for you.   Whether it was in Santo Domingo, Aberdeen, the French Rivera, Morocco, Cairo or Algiers every time I saw a young woman with your hair length or facial shape I thought of you. 

After I returned home I was crushed to find that you had gone.  Your family did not know how to reach you.  I saw other women socially, but none lived up to the woman that I pictured you as being.   So I threw myself into my work instead.   Ruby, last year alone my sales of photographic plates were close to a half-million dollars.   And that is just the tip of the iceberg.   But what is all the money in the world if I am alone.   

Ruby, the day that I received the letter from my cousin Helen telling me that she had found you was the happiest day of my life.   The future is ours, and I will devote myself towards your eternal happiness.   You will be the Queen of the Photographic World.   And your voice is like that of the gods themselves.    We will build you that concert hall in New York City where you can perform for the thousands.    You dislike society, well those matrons of society will be envious of you.  You are their better and they will be made to see that. 

Ruby, you can't throw away your future on this mining town singing for a bunch of tired prospectors who would rather watch their cards than you.   And this Cook who you think so highly of, where is he?  Why aren't you with him now?   I know why, because you are not the most important thing in his life to him like you are to me."

Ruby places her hand on George's. "That is very sweet. But you are in love with a dream, one that you made up in your head. You love me, why? Because I am beautiful? There are many beautiful women out there. You refuse to admit to yourself that you know nothing about me. And I don't really know anything about you. George, I don't know why you won't trust me when I say I wouldn't be a good wife for you. And you have your new company, you are going to need to spend time on that, not devoting your time to me."

He replies, "I want to learn more about you.   You asked me to get to know your friends so I came here to get to know them.   Please Ruby, tell me about all of the things in life that interest you.  What music do you enjoy most?  What are your favorite meals?  Who are your favorite authors?   What are your attitudes towards the Church?  Towards politics?  Where do you see America twenty years from now?   I want to know what you think."

Ruby answers, "No, George, I don't think you do, want to know what I think, not really."  Eastman replies, "We can do this together.   You throw your self into your job too when you are there, singing your best.   But you don't sing twenty-four hours a day, you devote yourself to other interests too.   I'm excited about my business because I've invented something new, just as that Edison guy and Bell guy have done.   Ruby, the world is changing and we can become part of those changes.   Yes, I am ambitious, that is part of who I am.  But what about you?  Wouldn't you like for thousands to hear and appreciate your voice, to be the talk of the town of whatever city you sing in?  To have people wait in line and pay top dollar to appreciate your voice?"

Ruby says, "So how about we just keep drinking for a while, that's what I like to do. And I like to dance and play cards, that we can do too." Ruby looks him in the eyes. "What do you think?"  He replies, "I think we have probably both had enough to drink for now.  If we keep this up we will not even be able to walk away from here.  Although it is a hotel, I suppose we could get a room."

"George!" She slaps him lightly across the face. "I haven't had enough to drink for you to even suggest such a thing!" He ignores the slap and just laughs saying, "To sleep Ruby, just to sleep.  If we're too drunk to walk we would be too drunk for anything else.  We could get a two-bedroom suite if they have one here."

She exclaims, "Oh sure MR. EASTMAN, you know how many times I heard THAT before?" She crosses her arms and tries to give him a dirty look, although it comes out more comical than anything. "Or are you saying that you DON'T want to sleep with me?"   He replies, "There will be plenty of time for that after we are married." "Oh, so you are turning me down then?" Ruby hiccups. "Never," he says as his eyes grow wide.  "Should I ask about a room?"

"What kind of gentleman would say such a thing?" Ruby slaps him again, then hiccups. "I think you're drunk!" "I think you're right," George replies.  "Maybe we should dance it off, after all, the reason that Pedro and Dorita threw this party was to celebrate our engagement." "What?" Ruby snaps. Ruby immediately finds Pedro and marches up to him. "What's this party for?"

Pedro says, "It started out for you and George.   He said that if you showed up that meant you two were getting married.  But then you left and he told me not to make announcement.   Then I talked to you on the porch.  But by that point the party was already going then, so we didn't see any reason to stop it.  Looks like everyone is having a good time."

Why would you do that? Why would you listen to him?" She points to Eastman. Ruby wobbly stands on a chair, then on a table. "Listen to me right now," Ruby screams at the top of her lungs, "I AM IN LOVE WITH JACOB COOK. I AM NOT MARRYING GEORGE EASTMAN!!!!"  

Silence fills the Cantina as Ruby tries to gracefully climb off the table and chair. She sticks her nose in the air and stomps out of the Cantina. As she passes Pedro, "I thought you were my friends!!  She gets out the front door and leans on the railing of the porch, trying to catch her breath. After Ruby's outburst Eastman made no attempt to follow her.   Instead, he wandered back to the bar and in a serious error in judgement downed two more drinks.   He then drops a $ 50.00 bill onto the bar and staggers out the back door. 

Pedro had gone out onto the porch after Ruby and says, "We are your friends Ruby.  He came over here and said that you told him we were your friends and that you wanted him to get to know us.   He said that you two had been engaged before you came to Arizona and he had again asked you again to be his bride.   Both he and Jake are nice boys, you have good reason to be confused about this."

Ruby sighs. "That's just it. I'm not confused. Jake is not confused," she hiccups, "George is the only one who is confused. I feel bad for him but I turned him down. He tried to bribe Jake to leave me and Jake said no too but he won't accept it. What can I do? He won't go away, he won't leave us alone, he thinks I am going to marry him. I don't want to get married," she whines. Ruby's lips starting quivering and Pedro can tell an outburst of tears are on their way. "I need another drink! *hiccup"

Pedro replies, "No, I think you have enough to drink.   Right now you need to rest.  Why don't you go up to Mr. Gonzales private room, Mr. Eastman will never find you there no matter how hard he tries."   Ruby replies, "Oh, I'm not really worried about him right now. Do you know what time it is?" Pedro steps out from the porch and looks up at the night sky.  He glances back to Ruby and says "Looks like it is between 9:15 and 9:20."   He then sniffs the air and says "Spring rains are on the way."

"Rain tonight? I wish it would rain, I like the rain." "No, not tonight.  The skies are too clear.  Possibly tomorrow, definitely by the weekend.   You may not like Arizona spring storms, there is often more lightning than rain."   

She sighs. "I'm going to get back. If Jake is back he will be worried about me." She kisses Pedro on the cheek. "Thank you for the party"  Ruby hiccups again. He states, "Ruby, we will hold another one for you any time you wish.  You can bring Jake next time instead of George if you prefer, even if he doesn't know our songs and dances." "Good, I will look forward to the rain." She looks up into the sky and smiles. "And I will bring Jake back." She drags her eyes from the sky to Pedro. "Good night, Senor." 

Ruby stumbles her way up to the Street.   Pedro shakes his head and goes back inside.  He assumes that she will safely find her way back to the Lucky Lady, unaware of just how badly he will later feel for making that assumption.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 62, “I get to be the bearer of bad news…”, Thursday, March 16th, 1882:*

Kate continued to play piano back at the Lucky Lady.  After all the trouble getting a translator, Kate realized now that she wouldn't be able to spend time sitting and talking with Flint's friend.  Not much anyway.  She got Jeff and Job to turn the piano so she'd be able to see the room while she played.    Thankfully, Kate already knew what drink Tony Lucky always had, so she didn't have to speak to him when she took that tables orders.

Thankfully Tony Lucky hadn't given her a hard time, and Kate was able to relax.  Once the games were in full swing she left the piano and went to sit with her guest.  Between Jeff and Maria they would be able to handle the smaller crowd.  She smiled warmly at Ricardo and Naki-Yai as she sat down.  "I apologize, I work here and with the others out I must take my turns. Now, tell me about how you met Flint.  I understand you have been out to the ranch before today."

Ricardo translates, "The people, the Apache, we watch the ranch.  We saw that you and the woman Sonoma knew what to do but that Nanuet and Flint did not.  Flint most of all, he was clueless.   But none of the Apache would make the effort to show him.   I finally got angry at the men, watching but not helping, and decided to do it myself.   He is a friend of our Ambassador, we need to help make him successful.   Friends help friends."

Kate says, "I was surprised when Flint took up my suggestion of ranching.  He certainly knows mining better, but that land is not good for mining.  He will learn, especially with friends such as yourself to help him."  She replies, "Oh, he hasn't completely given up on mining.  He's spent the last week hooking up a contraption to dig on its own."   Ricardo looks up after making the translation and says, "That sounds interesting.  Will you take me out to see it Mrs. Kale?" 

Kate tells him, "I'll need to get a look at it first, Ricardo.  If it looks like it won't just blow up or start chasing us on it's own, we'll ask your mother if you can come see.  Please tell her that even if the contraption doesn't work for mining, it might be useful for fence posts or crops, depending on how it works." 

Kate comments to Naki-Yai, "I admit, I have taken some comfort in the thought that your people might be keeping a friendly eye out for us.  Sonoma knows a great deal more than I do, but I do know my horses.  I'm grateful for you help, and I hope your people know we are ready to help them in any way, they need only ask.   How does Flint get on with his learning?"    Naki-Yai answers, "He listens to me.  I think he is lonely, that helps, he is more open to my suggestions than he would be otherwise.   I was told that dwarven society does not value women, but he is humble so he listens to me."

Kate states, "I don't know much about dwarven society, but I know Flint has been around many very capable women lately and he is intelligent enough to realize their worth.  And you're right about him being lonely.  I am so busy lately I don't have time to be the friend I ought.  Of course, we don't have much in common either."

Kate comments, "I should be getting back to the piano, I suppose.  Without Ruby here the crowd will wander away soon enough.  We'll see if I can keep them a little longer."  Katherine sat down at the piano and began some lively tunes.  Her mind wandered away quickly, even as her eyes stayed sharp.  It had been such a topsy-turvy day that her mind couldn't come to rest on one thing.  Her school, being suddenly so much closer to opening it, the trouble with Mr. Lucky, the sudden trouble tonight with Flint and Ruby's running off to who knew where, the manner in which Conrad had said good night.  Her unruly mind would keep going back there.  She vowed greater disciple and focused on her playing and watching.

A few blocks away, Jake walks over to the front door of the Palace Saloon, shows the man he has no side arm and goes inside.  Jake gets a whiskey at the bar and sips it as he looks around the room. Minerva tucks the gun into the secret pocket of her gown where her derringer is also hidden. She hands the holster to Nanuet and puts a charming smile on her face. She enters the saloon behind Jake.

Minerva walks up to Jake and notices a well-dressed man in a pressed suit walk in Jake's direction.   "I'm surprised to see you here," Evan Adair says to Jake, "I imagine you're here about the most recent newspaper story.   Everything in that story was true Cook, all of the Lucky Lady's gamblers have spent time behind bars.   Just because you bribed the Earps to keep it quiet and avoid a trial doesn't mean it didn't happen."

Jake replies, "Newspaper story?  Must have been in Baxter's paper.  I don't read that.  Why would I ask you about that?  You haven't started a career as a journalist have you?"  Jake has a drink.  "It's up to you if you want to ask Wyatt Earp if he's taking bribes.  For the record, I'm not bribing lawmen." Adair replies, "Yeah, right.  Personally I've never known anyone to be stupid enough to come out and admit that they bribed a lawman.  So if that's not why you're here then I'd have to guess that you brought this girl over here as a peace offering to me," as he gestures to Minerva.

"Heh."  Jake and looks to Minerva who's eyebrows just shot up.  "I didn't bring her, she just happened to be coming in too.  Apparently you haven't met Senorita Florencia.  Senorita allow me to introduce to you the owner of this establishment Mr. Evan Adair." While talking Jake continues to surreptitiously scan the room for Gifford.

Minerva's dark eyes flash in irritation, "Beware how you welcome a preacher to town Senor Adair, the gods might take offense at such vulgarity."  Clearly insulted she gives him a hard look, smiles coolly and holds out her hand. "Now let us begin again." " Buenas Tardes, (good evening) Senor Adair. I am The Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia and it is I who have come here to discuss an offer from you. She continues Haughtily "I have little time tonight, and am not inclined to discuss the gods business in this atmosphere.  I shall return tomorrow afternoon.  Perhaps you will give me a kinder reception in the light of day." Minerva continues to nonchalantly scan the room.

Nanuet stands with Flint outside the Palace.  The Dwarf is obviously antsy about moving on. "What is taking them so long?" he grumbles "Have patience Flint.  Jake is not one to rush into a fight.  I am sure he is in there doing what he is supposed to be doing, just in his own way.  We will know if we are needed and when." Nanuet keeps his eyes focused on the surrounding street and routinely checks back to the front door of the Palace for any hints of trouble.  He and Flint then see Deputy Marshall Eduardo Rodriguez, heading east down Sierra from the direction of East Street.    Rodriguez walks directly up to them and says "What are the two of you doing out here?   Don't tell me you're planning to go inside, this place doesn't allow non-humans."

Nanuet speaks up first.  "Just the man we were looking for.  Marshall, there is a man somewhere in this town who murdered a friend of ours a while back.  We know he is here in town and we have been trying to find him and bring him for justice.  We have checked out a couple of the local saloons so far and had no luck.  Jake Cook is inside The Palace right now since as you pointed out, we are not allowed inside.  As soon as he comes out and let's us know what he finds out we will move along." Rodriguez says, "Sounds like a plan.   I'm not going near that place, I'm less welcome there than you two.   The owner is one of several in this town who wants me fired."

Back at the Lucky Lady, Kate is the first to notice a disheveled George Eastman stagger into the Lucky Lady.   He does not appear to be armed so Luc lets him by.   He heads directly to towards the poker table where he slams his hands down on the table, interrupting the game.   Jeff Mills heads out from behind the bar and starts to walk in that direction.   Eastman points to Job and yells "We had a deal!  We shook on it.  She was mine."   He then gets lightheaded and looks like he is about to collapse.  Jeff grabs an empty chair from a nearby table and shoves it under George before he falls down.     The entire saloon is silent for a few minutes while George blinks a few times and appears to regain some composure.   He then looks back at Job Kane and says "You? You're not Cook!"

Kate stepped down from the piano.  There was a much more interesting show going on at Job's table.  "No, he's not," she said as she arrived at the table.  "Jeff, could you get some good strong coffee for Mr. Eastman please?  Sir, why don't we go sit at a quieter table and let these men get on with their game.  Come along now," she said getting him out of his chair and using her shoulder beneath his to support him.

He starts to get up and then collapses onto the floor and jostling the table, knocking off some of the cards and chips.   Job stops his game telling his players "Time for a break, head over to the bar and Niles will serve you up a complimentary round."    Tony had also stopped his game and asks, "What about my players?"  Job says, "Yeah, them too." 

While the poker players all flock to the bar Job and Kate help Eastman up he yells out "This isn't fair.  She was supposed to me mine, Cook said so."   Job asks, "What are you talking about?"  Eastman collapses partially into his arms and in a half-yell, half-cry exclaims "We spent the night together, drinking, dancing, talking about the future......then she announces to the whole place that she loves Cook instead of me and won't marry me!   Damn it!  It isn't fair.  She was mine, not his."

Once they had him safely in a chair Kate said, "I don't know what you think Jake agreed to, but I'm fairly certain you're wrong."  She slipped into a chair on the other side of the table where she could still see Naki-Yai.  "So Ruby is at the El Parador.  That's a relief at least.  Let me ask you Mr. Eastman, if you're sober enough to answer, who did the talking about the future?  You or Ruby?  And as far as who she belongs to, that's for Ruby to decide no matter what agreement you think you have with Jake.  You seem to have a great talent for hearing only things you want to." 

Katherine took a deep breath and said in a gentler tone, "I'm not unsympathetic, sir.  From what I know of you, you seem a very nice man and well worth knowing.  But you have allowed your fancy for a woman you know only in your imagination to blind you.  It's time to open your eyes and see the truth."

He sobs openly and says, "There is no future.  She's gone, gone from me forever..."  He then passes out.   "What does he mean by that?" Job asks.    Mike Moore, one of Tony Lucky's regular players says, "Sounds like he killed her!"    Job says, "Calm down everybody.  Niles, get the smelling salts from behind the bar."   Tony exclaims, "Wouldn't surprise me.  I saw him fighting with Cook earlier about her.  This guy wanted her bad.  I guess he decided that if he couldn't have her then nobody would."

Kate says, "If something had happened to Ruby, we'd know about it by now.  I'm sure she's fine, in nearly the same condition as he is, but fine.  He's spent the last several days refusing to hear the word no.  I think Ruby finally made him understand."

Job says, "Yeah, but we'd better make sure."  He calls for Maria who pops her head out of the kitchen.  "Maria, head over to the El Parador and make sure that Ruby is there and that she's safe."   He then orders Harry Rote to "Go find the Marshall.  If he isn't in his office check at the Great Western Boarding House, he lives there."    Niles hands Job the smelling salts.  Job comments, "Let's wait until the Marshall gets here, just in case."

Back inside the Palace Saloon, Adair states to Minerva, "Oh, so you're this new preacher!".   "Well as far as I'm concerned you and that stinking Committee of yours can go visit the God of the Underworld Hades in the place by the same name!   How dare you people try to rule against how my employees can dress inside of my own building!.  Get out before I throw you out.  You and your overly judgmental friends aren't welcome here!" "Senor,  You are an ignorant buffoon for presuming that the committee and I are of the same mind. It is a wonder you have not driven yourself out of business."   Minerva glances at Jake and he subtlety nods towards the door.  Giving Adair an angry look she turns on her heel and huffs out of the saloon.

Jake shakes his head as he watches Minerva storm out of the saloon.  He drains the rest of his whiskey and says, "Adair, you have a knack for chasing attractive women out of your saloon.  I am surprised at you."  Jake puts the empty glass on the bar.  "The Palace seems dimmer from her departure, so I guess I'll be headed out.  Thanks for your company." 

Jake strolls out the front door and is surprised to see Rodriguez across the street with Nanuet and Flint.  Jake approaches noticing that Minerva is still seething.  "I didn't see him in there.  Buenos noches Senor Rodriguez."  Jake nods.  "We are running out of saloons."  He scratches his beard some and finally says, "Gifford used to live over in a mining camp, anybody know where that was?  If he did ride into town then his horse is likely over at the corral.   We could check that too."

A man walking out of the Palace overhears and says "Gifford?  You looking for Lane Gifford?"   Nanuet says, "Yes, heard he was in town.  Need to speak to him about some unfinished business from a while back.  Know where he is?" The man gestures back to the Palace and says, "Yeah, he's in there.  Went upstairs with Fannie Mitchum around a half-hour ago.  Should be back down soon."  Nanuet thinks to himself, "Only half an hour?" 

When the man passes by Nanuet says,  "Thanks mister.  Appreciate it."  Jake says to Rodriguez, "Gifford may be a link to the Cowboy gang.  He was linked to the money that was used to hire the men that shot Morgan Earp a while back.  Warren could fill you in on it."  Jake takes his gun belt back from Nanuet.  "I'm willing to help you bring him in alive."  Jake says and looks at Flint.

Nanuet turns to Jake and the two walk far enough away that the man whom he just spoke to can not hear him. "Well we know where he is and we have the Marshall here to handle the arrest.  So why don't you head back and see what's left of your card game.  We should be able to handle it from here." Flint says "Let's go!" as he pulls the shotgun from his back.    Rodriguez reaches down and draws a throwing dagger from his boot and says, "Guess we'll find out if the recognize my badge or not."   The Deputy Sheriff walks up into the Saloon.   The bouncer McCoy goes to stop him.

"Really?"  Jake says to no one and walks over towards the Palace to the far left of the doorway.  "Prosper, I wouldn't interfere with the lawman.  Good time to take a break I think, don't you Senorita?."  Jake says with his hand on Colt.

Nanuet comments, "This is not going to be pretty is it?"  He is torn about whether to follow the two into the saloon or to stay here like he suggested.  In the end he decides on neither course. "I am going to go around back in case someone thinks that is a good way to get out of there.  Holler if you need me."  Nanuet pulls out his pistol as he makes his way around the back of the saloon.  Once there he tries to find a shadowy spot to conceal himself where he still has a view of the door.

Rodriguez says, "Sir, we don't want any trouble but one of your customers needs to be questioned regarding the shooting of Morgan Earp two months back.   I don't think that the Earps will take kindly to you harboring a guy who shot his brother." McCoy steps back letting the group enter.   Adair quickly makes his way across the room and asks "What's going on?  This your doing Cook?"

"Not me, you heard the Deputy Marshall.  It wouldn't hurt our stranding with the Earps to bring this guy in though.  You want to help?"  Jake smiles at Adair.  "Somebody needs to keep your customers quiet and calm though.  They won't wander over to the Lucky Lady if we make this quick." Adair asks, "Who is it that you're looking for....Marshall."   Eduardo says, "A man by the name of Lane Gifford."   Adair looks to McCoy who says, "Pockmarked guy with the scar, upstairs with Fannie."   Adair tells McCoy, "Well go get him, we can't keep these....gentlemen...waiting."   McCoy heads upstairs.   

Twenty minutes have goes by at the Lucky Lady when Maria finally returns, out of breath and looking upset.  She exclaims, "Ruby not at El Parador, she said she no marry him," she points to Eastman, "And was coming back here. She left right before he did, Pedro say so." Maria starts to get teary eyed. "Where is she?" "He killed her!" Mike Moore yells.   Another of Tony's players, Billy Glass, exclaims, "Damn, she was a good singer.  Let's string him up."   

Job tells everyone to calm down, but the crowd won't have any of it.  Niles breaks out the shotgun from behind the bar and yells "Saloon's closed, everybody out."    The patrons all file out the door, a few men kicking the unconscious Eastman as they file by him. Maria starts crying. "Poor Miss Ruby. She finally happy here, she told me so."

Kate went over to Maria and put her arms around her.  "Ruby is not dead, do you hear me?  All we know is she left the El Parador and didn't arrive here.  We need to check streets between here and there.  If she is as drunk as he is she might have just stopped to be sick.  I don't suppose you can speak the Apache language Maria?" "No, I don't speak Apache. And Pedro already send someone out to look for Ruby in the street. But I had bad sign today, I knew something bad would happen!" Maria sobs, "Three black birds fly over the Lucky Lady. But later I only see two. Very unlucky." She sobs some more and puts her head in her hands.

Kate exclaims, "Ruby's fine, I'm sure.  The men just took something Mr. Eastman said out of context, but it's best we find her and get it all cleared up.  Can you take Ricardo home for me in a few minutes?" Kate walked over to Naki-Yai and has Ricardo explain the situation.  "We need to look for her, so I guess you'll have to come with me.  I'm not leaving the search to others.  We won't be able to communicate, I can't take Ricardo into this.  Would you be more comfortable staying here?" Katherine waits for the Apache woman's answer and for Job to come back down so they can go find Ruby.

Kate turned frightened eyes to the men in the saloon.  "Thank you for clearing the place out, Mr. Hoover.  Someone will need to stay here to protect him until we know what's really happened."   However, unbeknownst to them, one unfortunate side effect of Hoover clearing out the Lucky Lady is that around two-dozen patrons then fanned out to every other saloon in town with the news of Ruby's demise. 

Billy Glass bursts into the El Parador. "We're forming a posse to string up that Eastman fella. He killed Ruby." Everyone looks up in shock.  Pedro asks, "What do you mean? She's probably at the Lucky Lady." "No. She isn't there. Last anyone saw her, she was talking to that easterner. Then he comes in drunk as a skunk, going on about how she was gone forever. He did it. They closed the Lucky Lady early, but he's still inside. Let's go get him." A few of the customers join Glass at the door over Pedro and Dorita's objections.

Chester looks over at Clarisse. "Miss Townsend, I have to look into this. Ruby's one of my friends." "You're going to hang Mr. Eastman? What about a trial?" Chester pats her hand. "Don't worry. I'm not joining the posse. But I am going to the Lucky Lady to find out what happened. Do you want to come with me? I don't know how long this will take." She replies, "Yes, I'll go with you.  Don't leave me with this mob.   Poor Ruby."  Chester and Clarisse duck out the back door, avoiding the mob. He says, "There's got to be a simple explanation for this. They didn't check her room upstairs. That's got to be it." 

They see another crowd gathering at the front door of the El Parador with Mr. Hoover telling those assembled to go home. Helen Barker is there demanding to see her cousin. Chester looks around and guides Clarisse to the back alley. He fumbles for his key ring and unlocks the door to the kitchen. "Quickly, before someone sees us." He locks the door behind him and goes into the main room. "Katherine, what happened?" He points at the unconscious Eastman. "One of Tony's players came into the El Parador saying that he killed Ruby. Did you look upstairs, yet?" 

"We did, Chester, but she isn't there either. Some of us are going to look for her outside. She was very drunk, so she may have become ill. Could you guard Mr. Eastman until we get this resolved?" "Yeah. Job? Help me get him upstairs to one of the guestrooms. It'll be easier to keep him safe there. Clarisse, just sit tight."  Naki-Yai indicates that she is would like to leave, having the seen the angry mob now growing outside the front door.

Another pair of patrons from the Lucky Lady have now entered the Palace saloon, walking around the deputy and his friends near the doorway, and head over towards the bar. While they are waiting the bartender calls for Adair who excuses himself and goes over to the bar.  He has a short and quiet conversation with two men seated at the bar, one of who Jake recognizes as Judson Willis, a regular at Tony Lucky's table.

Prosper McCoy heads down the stairs, his hands clutching onto Lane Gifford's neck and back.   Gifford is busy pulling up his pants.   When they get to the bottom Deputy Marshall Rodriguez reaches over and pulls off Gifford's belt, saying "I'll take that."   Giffords pants fall down to his feet, eliciting a laugh from the entire Saloon.   

While Rodriguez uses the belt to secure Giffords hands behind his back Adair walks back from the bar, suppressing a smile and being followed by Judson Willis.  Adair walks right up to Cook.  With no small amount of glee in his voice Adair says, "Mr. Cook, I seems that I get to be the bearer of bad news.   Your friend Ruby West has been murdered." 

Silence follows that announcement. Willis then interjects, "I'm sorry Mr. Cook but it's true.  She had dinner with that Eastman guy.   She announced to the whole restaurant that she wouldn't marry him, that she loved you instead.   When she left he followed her out and killed her."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 63, “Ruby's Disappearance", Thursday, March 16th, 1882:*

The words were like physical blows, Ruby West has been murdered.  Each one pounding the air from Jake's chest.  When Willis had finished speaking others were talking around Jake Cook but he didn't hear them.  He was still facing Adair and Willis but didn't see them, didn't really see anything.   It felt like the world stopped, he couldn't breath. 

After what seemed like an eternity Jake finally says, "Where....  where is she?"  Willis responds, "They went out to look for her.  Eastman came into the Lucky Lady looking for you.  To tell you if he couldn't have her you couldn't either."

His hand unconsciously brushed his revolver and such a dark look crossed Jacob Allistair Cooke's face that Willis had a moment of uncertainty and took a step back.  Even the smile left Adair's face for a brief second.  But then he just turned and left the Palace saloon.  He didn't hear the whispers, the talking, and one man laughing and ignored the hand that tried to gently restrain him.  He did not utter another word as he strode purposefully towards the Lucky Lady saloon.  His thoughts grew darker and darker. 

Minerva hears the words and turns to see the shock on Jake's face. It quickly turns from disbelief to murderously dark anger.  She gently places her hand on his shoulder to restrain him but he takes no notice and purposefully turns and leaves the Palace Saloon.  Jake parted the crowd easily and climbed the porch and was stopped at the door.  He wasn't even looking at who it was, nothing registered.  He was looking for just one face.  "Where is Eastman."  Jake says as calmly and as simply as if he misplaced his hat.  His face muscles gave away nothing but his eyes seethed of hatred and unnatural anger.

Back at the Lucky Lady, Kate reassures Maria that Ruby is fine. Maria exclaims, "No! He say she is gone forever! I know something bad happen today!" Maria continues to sob. "How can you not feel bad? She was your friend too! She was good to you!   Poor Senor Jake, what will he do without his Senorita?" Maria's crying gets more hysterical and she runs into Niles Hoover's arms, burying her face.  Job looks up and sees Jake at the door. He hurries over and lets him in, having to push back some of the other crowd from getting inside. Job gives Jake a sympathetic hand on the shoulder. "I guess you heard..."

Katherine pulled herself up as tall as possible and bellowed, "THERE IS NOTHING TO HAVE HEARD, DAMN IT!" Every eye in the room turned to the usually gentle Kate.  She spoke again with an unfamiliar dark edge.  "You listen to me, all of you.  I will NOT mourn a death that we aren't even certain happened!  'She is gone from me forever' is not a murder confession!   How many times have some of you been so drunk you couldn't get home?  Hmm?  I WILL NOT believe she is dead until I see it for myself.  Why don't we do something useful and go find her.  I HAVE HAD ENOUGH OF DEATH, I WILL NOT BORROW IT."

Maria looks up from her crying and says, "Pedro and Dorita already send people out looking. We would hear if they found her. And Miss Ruby never not made it home from drinking," before she buries her head again, still crying hysterically. 

Minerva hurried after Jake and heads into the Lucky Lady where she saw him bursts through the door with a wild look in his eyes. As she enters the Lucky Lady they are met by the sight of the usually docile Katherine Yelling and trying to reason with the bloodthirsty crowd. Minerva places herself squarely in Jake's path and stops him. 

Jake had vaguely heard Job Kane, other people are talking too.  Then Katherine yelled and he looks at her and stares without emotion.  He continues looking around the room, everyone is looking at him.  Face after face after face looking at him, not one of them the face he is searching for.  In a cold monotone voice he begins to say again, "Where is Ea..." but he is interrupted by the priestess who suddenly appears in his path. 

She looks him in the eye "Senor Jake, please listen!  You know, things are not always as they appear.  Do not let your fear get the best of you." "Look at me!" He hears those words but he can't concentrate any more on what she is saying.  Her lips are moving but all Jake can feel is the cold hard feeling in his belly, the one that started as hot anger and now has changed by a flood of emotions to a murderous hate that burns him worse than any heat he has ever felt. 

Minerva commands and places her hand firmly on his chest, and casting a remove fear spell onto Jake.  She then compassionately pleads, "Let us get to the bottom of this before you do something that both you and Ruby will regret." Jake suddenly feels an easy warmth and confidence flow over him, taking the edge off the burning cold feeling in the pit of his stomach.   He blinks hard a few times and says, "What?  What are you saying?"  

Minerva sees a glimmer of recognition in Jake's eyes and in a desperate attempt to focus his attention on her she shakes him hard. " Do you hear me Jake? Things are NOT always as they appear!"  Jake looks her in the eyes and says "I heard you.  What in Hades are you trying to tell me?" 

She replies, "I'm trying to tell you not to let your fear rule your actions.  Don't go off half-cocked. Think! You of all people should know that gossip isn't fact. NO ONE has seen her! NO ONE knows anything!  There is no evidence to indicate that anything has happened to her at all!  She may be fine, she may be hurt but we don't know anything. "We need to find Ruby! and we're standing here wasting time!   Let me go talk to Eastman and find out what really happened. If he really killed her than I won't stand in your way."

Nanuet waited for what seemed like an eternity.  He heard an outburst of laughter from the saloon.  Then only a few moments later, an odd silence.  He waits only a moment longer before he feels his continued tardiness would be detrimental to the situation at hand.   Nanuet makes his way back to the front of the saloon in time to see the Marshall leading a man down the street  restrained with his own belt.  He sees the dwarf loitering nearby, obviously unhappy that his prey was still walking. "Flint, where is Mr. Jake?"   Flint replies, "He just left, headed that way." he says pointing.  "Somebody told him that Ruby was dead, something about some Eastman fella not wanting anyone to have her." 

That was all Nanuet needed to hear.  He knew Eastman would be trouble sooner or later.  He sprinted in the direction Flint had pointed scanning the area for Jake.  He saw him just as he parted the mob and entered the Lucky Lady.   Nanuet followed him inside his pistol still in his hand just in time to hear the exchanges.

Job states, "Katherine, why don't you take Chester and maybe some of those people outside and start looking then? If she was sick on the way you will find her." Warren Earp pushes his way through the crowd and enters the Lucky Lady.   Helen Eastman Barker uses the opportunity to follow right behind him.    "All right now, what's going on here?" Warren asks. 

"Marshall,"  Katherine said with a curt nod.  "Mr. Eastman arrived here not long ago, very drunk.  He said Miss West had announced she would not marry him, and he used the words 'She is gone from me forever.'  Many of our patrons took that to mean he had killed her.  Mr. Hoover closed the saloon and got them out of here before they could do Mr. Eastman any  harm. Ruby left the El Parador shortly before he did and has not arrived here.  I was just going out to look for her.  It's my feeling she just got lost or distracted on her way."

The Deputy exclaims, "Got lost?  It's only two blocks away!  And she's walked it probably a hundred times.   Ma'am, I understand your not wanting to give up hope but it certainly sounds suspicious.   Now where is this Eastman fellow?"  Helen interjects, "Yes, where is my cousin?"

Kate says, "I understand she was very drunk, Marshall.  That does make a difference.  I'll take you to Mr. Eastman, it's up to you whether you allow Mrs. Barker to accompany us." Kate turned to Ricardo.  "Please tell Naki-Yai that we will go back to the El Parador as soon as I am finished with the Marshall."

Helen refuses to be left behind and moves directly up to and behind the Marshall as they follow Kate to the stairs.   "Here, take these" Job says as he hands the Marshall the smelling salts. Kate wasn't quite sure which room they had put Eastman in, but assumed it would be the one Nanuet occasionally used.  She opened the door to see Eastman lying on the bed.  She says, "He passed out on his own, we didn't wake him right away.  With the patrons so worked up we thought it would be better to wait until we could get a Marshall.  He hasn't been out long."

"Alright."  Jake says quietly.  He points, "They are headed upstairs to see him, go ahead."  Like you could really stop me he thinks. Minerva turns and runs up the stairs calling out behind, "Don't do anything rash." Jake lets her go, assumes a not threatening posture and blends into the background for a moment before he quietly follows them up the stairs like it was the most natural thing in the whole world.

Warren Earp hands Helen the smelling salts and draws his gun.  "See if you can get him to wake up without those, otherwise use them."   She tries talking to him, then shaking him.  Neither is successful.  She then takes the smelling salts and breaks them under his nose.  There is no reaction at first, then he coughs and starts to move his face, and eyes still closed.    Jake and Minerva enter the room just then. Helen leans over and says, "Georgie, it's me Helen.  You had yourself too much to drink."    He opens his eyes and starts to sit up in the bed.  His eyes then cross and he collapses back again.

Kate looked over at Warren Earp.  "That's the other reason I don't believe he did anything.  He can't hold his liquor.  I'm a better drunk than he is." She moved casually across the room to stand on the other side of Jake from Minerva.  Earp says, "Well, we tried.  When he finally wakes up I want him behind bars.  Go get that big guy downstairs to help get him out of here."  Helen starts to protest until Warren says, "Do you see that mob outside?  The town jail is the safest place for him at the moment even if he's innocent."

Kate looked at Minerva, then went back downstairs to get Jeff.  "They tried the smelling salts," Kate said, "But he's so drunk he passed out again as soon as he tried to sit up.  Marshall Earp wants to take him to the jail and needs a hand." She and Jeff went back upstairs to the room where Eastman was laid out.  Warren says, "Okay, we'll carry him downstairs and take him out the back.  Please try to distract the crowd out front so that they don't notice us leaving."   Helen announces "I'm going with you Marshall."

Maria waits downstairs, still crying. Finally she heads upstairs to the room. Standing outside the door she says, "What did he say? Did he say where she is? Are we still going to look?" She turns to Nanuet who had followed her up, "Senor Jake upset, you must stay with him. Oh what are we going to do?" She looks down at the puppies under feet who are crying, "And what we do with them? They sad too."

"I'm not going to just stand here, where was she last seen? At the El Parador?"  Jake asks to the room in general.  He doesn't wait for an answer and heads down the stairs. Nanuet head after Jake. "You don't mind if I join you, do you Mr. Jake? Ruby was my friend too."   "Was?"  Jake replies, "You think she's dead too?"   Nanuet says, "Mr. Jake, I have no idea.  You know more than I do.  I came in the door after you and just heard you say, "Where is Eastman?".  Then I heard Kate's explanation.  If you really want my opinion, I don't think Eastman is a killer, he just doesn't seem to have that in him."

Minerva follows Jake out the door. "Wait for me Senor. We will find her together." as they exit the building Minerva makes a clicking noise and Luna flies down from the roof top to land on Minerva's outstretched arm. She casts a Speak with Animal Domain spell and commands the owl, "Find Ruby and show me where she is Luna" .  She raises her arm to the sky and Luna flies off.   

She turns to Jake. "I don't know if she'll have any luck finding her, but she can see much more from above. and she has a keen sense of hearing and sight. If Ruby is outdoors anywhere she should be able to locate her.  Let's check out the El Parador and see if anyone saw anything."

Maria's crying was getting on Kate's.  "He didn't say anything, he just passed out again."  Kate helped get Eastman downstairs, thankful Jake hadn't tried anything rash.  When she got downstairs she stood over by Mr. Hoover and pretended to have a heated conversation, including a good deal of pointing at the crowd outside the door.  In actuality she explained the situation to him. 

Jake, Nanuet and Minerva take their time walking from the Lucky Lady to the El Parador looking for clues along the way.   They find nothing in the block east on Main and block south on Fremont.  As they turn left onto South Street Jake sees something shiny in dirt near the porch steps of the El Parador.  He picks it up finding it to be one of the custom earrings he had given Ruby. Jake picks up the earring.  "This is hers.  We knew she was here already though."   

"Well, Mr. Jake, I am the scout and you are the one who has found the trail.  If I may?" Nanuet kneels down on the ground and begins searching for any clue of Ruby's passage. Jake turns and calls into the El Parador, "Hey, is Pedro here?"   Jake sighs and looks around in all directions.  "Any ideas Nanuet?"

Pedro comes out "Oh Mr. Cook, we are so sorry to hear that trouble may have befallen Ruby.   She was having such a good time here earlier.   I spoke to her not long before she left.  I think it was my talk with her that had her make the announcement about loving you and not that other man.   We've looked all around and asked the neighbors but nobody had seen her."

Jake replies, "Gracias Pedro, I know you are trying.  She left alone and Eastman left alone after her?  No one saw them outside or what direction they went?"  The hard edge in Jake's voice is gone and instead replaced by a plaintive tone.

Pedro says, "She left right after her announcement.  Since she had just declared her love for you I assumed she was going straight back to the Lucky Lady to be with you.   Nobody dared to stop or bother her at that point.   Eastman was sad after she say she would not marry him.  He stay at bar drinking for another fifteen, maybe twenty minutes.  When he leave he head north onto Fremont.  He was alone." "Twenty minutes!"  Jake exclaims and twirls on Nanuet, "Any luck Indian?"

After the Marshall got Eastman out the back Kate gathered Ricardo and Naki-Yai and met the others back at the El Parador.  Inside she looked for Dorita and asked her to watch out for the Apache woman.  "I can't take her with me out looking for Ruby, and I certainly can't take Ricardo.  He can speak with her, so just get him if you need to speak to her.  Hopefully Flint will think to come back here to find her."  She then went out front to join the others, where Nanuet was studying tracks.  Nanuet looks up and tells Jake, "No, no luck. I won't be able to track anything, there are too many fresh tracks.  Now what, Jake?"

He states, "If she was out getting liquored up outside the Lucky Lady it would either be the El Parador or to see Madge at the Gay Lady.  Has anybody checked there?  I hope somebody besides Eastman didn't try to get her tonight.  It's not like we are without enemies."  

Almost automatically Jake pushes the right side of his duster around the back of his holstered Colt.  He then looks around his gathered friends.  "I don't know what to think any more, but if somebody was out after Ruby tonight they could still be out here so be careful and don't be out alone.  I'm going to look in every street and alley in this damn town until I find her." 

Minerva says, "Senor we need a plan if we are going to find her.  I don't know what frame of mind Senorita Ruby was in but it seems to me that if she had just announced to the world that she loves you that she would have come to find you after that. I'm going to start knocking on the doors that lead from the El Parador to the Lucky Lady. If Ruby was coming to find you and something happened on the way maybe somebody on the street heard something.  Which way would she normally have walked home from the El Parador.  Fremont St. or Allen St.?"  He replies, "Freemont.  Thanks for helping." 

Once the Marshall takes Eastman away, Chester comes back downstairs. "Miss Townsend? Would it OK if I ended our date now? With all that's going on, I can't pay attention to you like you deserve. Maybe sometime soon we can pick up where we left off. I'm really sorry."  She responds, "I understand. Would you escort me home, please?"  He says, "Of course. Let me get your coat." 

Chester takes Clarisse back to the Promise City Hotel. They say goodnight and he kisses her on the cheek. "I'll see you later. OK?" Chester rushes to the Lucky Lady. He sees Hoover cleaning the bar. "Mr. Hoover? Have you seen Jake and the others?" "Nope. They left not long after you did. They'll probably still looking for Ruby. Maybe Eastman took her back to his cousin house. That's where he's staying." Hoover tells Chester the way. "I'll try there, then. Thanks." Chester grabs his gunbelt from his room. He runs to the Barker home and knocks on the door.

Stanley Barker opens the door, "Yes?  May I help you?" he asks Chester. "Evening, Mr. Barker. I'm Chester Martin and I'm looking for Miss Ruby West. She's missing. Have you seen her? Your wife's cousin, George, was the last person to see her."    Stanley replies, "No, but I believe that she and George are together so I wouldn't worry if I were you.   They're engaged you know." That's the thing. They aren't together. He came back to the Lucky Lady alone saying that she's gone from him forever. People are out looking for Ruby and he's in the Marshall's hoosegow. You haven't seen them, so goodnight." Chester makes his way to the Lucky Lady.

The Gay Lady proves to be have no Ruby there, nor has anyone seen her this evening.   Several people there had heard the 'news' and offer Jake their condolences. Nanuet turns to Jake. "What do you believe Mr. Jake? You think she's still out there?"  He says, "I believe I am going to keep looking for her until I find her."  He looks down and wanders off to begin checking every street and alley in the dirty little town of Promise City.  Nanuet states, "I have prayed to my ancestors for help, we will find her. Should we split up and make two groups? We can cover the city faster that way."

Minerva says, "Senorita Katherine, You come with me to knock on doors. I'll take the left and you take the right. Let's not wander too far from one another though. As Senor Jake has said. there may be others that we should fear. Are you armed?   Senor Jake  it would be beneficial if you started your search on the alternate route to the Lucky Lady so that we are not covering the same area. Nanuet you go with him you can knock on those door while you keep him from doing anything foolish." Minerva and Katherine start from the El Parador and  head up Fremont Street.

Kate says, "That's what I had been planning to do before the Marshall arrived.  If she had been out in the streets someone would have found her by now.  Yes, I'm armed.  I learned early on not to go around without my pistol."   Kate moved up Freemont Street and began knocking on doors.

Kate balled up her fist and pounded as hard as she could on each door.  She would waited a few more moments if there was no answer.   This was repeated from house to house.  It was getting harder to believe that Ruby was alright.  She still didn't believe Mr. Eastman had done her any harm, but the fact that they couldn't find her....  Kate had seen Ruby drunk often enough to know that she should be able to get herself home.  Ruby had warned her more than once what could happen to a woman alone on the street at night. Kate moved resolutely on to the next building and knocked.

Kate and Minerva continue pounding on doors desperately seeking information as to Ruby's whereabouts. Disheartened, they circle around to the Lucky Lady to check if there is any news.  They continue the loop down Allen Street, knocking on doors as they go, while they search for Nanuet and Jake.  Minerva looks up at the clear night sky to see Luna's ghostly form, silently circling the town.  "It doesn't appear that she's having any luck either," she thinks worriedly.  "Where could that girl be?"  

Minerva clasps her olive leaf amulet. "Please Goddess Minerva, I have been your true and faithful servant.   Help me find Ruby for there is more than one life at stake this night. Ruby and Jake have come to mean much to me in such a short period of time. Please do not let this dark night end in tragedy. I ask for your guidance," she prays fervently. Minerva receives no answers from her prayers.   The group continues to search until almost midnight when they gather back at the Lucky Lady.

Nanuet looks over his exhausted friends.  He can sense their dejection and worry.   "My friends, do not despair.  We still do not know Ruby's fate.  Instead of thinking the worst, let us hope for the best.  It is very late and we are all very tired.  We must be strong for Ruby and for each other.  Please get some rest.  I need little sleep, which I will now take and then begin my prayers.  My ancestors will help guide us." As Nanuet turns away a single tear falls from his eyes.

The atmosphere is wake-like. Kate and Nanuet are talking softly while Jake broods in a corner of the room.   Eyeing him, Minerva grabs a bottle of bourbon from the bar walks over and splashes a generous portion into two glasses. "Drink this" she says handing him the glass. And downing hers.  She places the empty glass on the table. 

"I know you're worried. We all are. But this is a time for cool judgement. Nanuet is right. There is still hope. We were unable to check thoroughly. Several doors were left unopened and no one we spoke to saw Ruby with  Eastman after they left the El Parador. I just don't think he killed her. You need to trust Ruby's instincts Jake.  You of all people, know how resourceful she is. There is nothing more we can do before morning and Eastman isn't going anywhere. In the light of day we will find the answers we seek. I think Nanuet is very wise. We should heed his words," she says and pours them each another round.

Hiram and Edna Cooke were regular churchgoers.  As in everything, Hiram's devotion was equal parts belief and facade to improve the families' chances of moving into higher circles of society.  Edna's devotion was from her heart, and she tried to instill that same devotion in her children.  She was for the most part successful.  The only exception was the Cooke family's constant exception, little Jacob.  

Even at an early age he was unruly and belligerent about going to the temple.  During services he would often sneak off, how he managed to do so was a mystery to the Cooke parents.  Often they would find him with his friends outside the temple and he would be punished.  Edna noticed that just as often he simply wandered the temple.  She also noticed a pattern, as often as not he would be playing or simply standing and staring at the statue in the alcove dedicated to the messenger of the gods.  It was very strange and little Jacob Allistair Cooke always seemed at home there.

"Hope."  Jake laughs a humorless laugh and walks to Nanuet.  Taking him by the shoulders he says, "I will try, I will try."  Jake drinks the bourbon offered by Minerva.  It is warm going down but only reminds him that he introduced the drink to Ruby, but he says nothing about that to them.  He turns to face the three of them and says, "Friends, you have done all you can tonight.  I may not look like I appreciate it but I do more than you can know.  Go to your beds and get some rest we have done all we can do tonight.  I'll walk you ladies home." 

Silently Jake escorts them back to the El Parador and then to the Comstock house.  They each say words to comfort him but he only nods and attempts a smile.  When the door to the Comstock house closes, Jake turns and walks a few steps towards the Lucky Lady before he looks over his shoulder to make sure Minerva is not observing him.  

"Keep an eye on Jake tonight please," Kate said quietly to Nanuet.  "Don't let him do anything stupid, to himself or anyone else.  He just got out of jail, I don't want to see him back in.  I'm going home."  She finished flatly with the beginnings of the dead look she had worn after learning just how her husband had died. 

"OK Miss Kate, I will do what I can to keep him out of trouble."  Nanuet said quietly, looking over his shoulder at Jake and watches him drink the Bourbon that Minerva offered him and felt pity for the man.  "I can only imagine how he feels right now."

Kate walked back to El Parador, alone despite the others with her.  She muttered something to Jake before he left, she had no idea what.  Before she went inside she checked the stables.  Ruby's horse was still there, so she hadn't managed to ride off anywhere.  Finally she went inside and to her room. Strange, on this day where she had moved non-stop, now there was nothing left to do.  Flint and Naki-Yai each had a room here and Kate no longer was responsible for watching out for her.  Ginnie was sleeping, or more precisely had gone back to sleep once she knew who entered the room. 

By rote Katherine managed to get herself undressed and ready for bed.  It was the second time she'd worn that amethyst-colored dress, and once again a promising night had ended in disaster.  Sitting on the bed she could feel that place she had gone to once before.  The dark place where everything was quiet and nothing touched her, nothing hurt, and nothing was. She looked across the room at the cot and the girl sleeping there.  Much as the darkness tempted her, she couldn't go.  She finally allowed herself to fear, and then to cry.

Jake once again walks the streets of Promise City.  He steps take him back over every street and alley but to no avail.  He stops, tired, sore and emotionally drained.  Looking up he finds he is outside the church. He takes a few steps towards the door but he does not enter. "So, I know better than to ask for help this is not your realm.  Will you at least tell me if she lives or not?  Will you give me at least that?"  There is no response. 

"I have always honored you, and I have never asked for much.  Not even this little boon, this one time?"  There is no response. "Fine, have it your way.  It is always your way."  Jake trudges off in the direction of the Lucky Lady.  He enters the dark saloon and grabs a half-empty bottle of whiskey.  Returning to the porch he drinks slowly and watches the sky begin to grow lighter in the east.  Jake Cook was never a man of hope.  Things were or they were not.  He took action when needed and ran away when it was not.  As he finally nodded off to sleep a strange emotion took hold of him replacing some of the fear and hate that was consuming him.  He idly wondered if that was the thing people called hope.

After Kate's pleading Nanuet figured he would not sleep just yet.  He waited for a few moments after Jake and the women left before following.  He kept himself far enough away and walked quietly enough that Jake never saw him.  Nanuet himself scanned the streets and alleyways they walked through looking for a sign, anything that might give him a clue to Ruby's fate.   

He was surprised to see Jake end up at the church for other than taking them in vain Jake seemed to ignore the Gods of his people.  Nanuet again felt pity for Jake and wondered how it must feel to think you have lost someone so close to your heart.  He was so deep in thought when Jake turned from the church and headed back home that he almost missed him walking past.   

Nanuet again followed Jake, trying to remain hidden, wondering if spying was the right thing to do.  Well at least he is heading back to the Lucky Lady he thought to himself as they arrived at the familiar building.  Nanuet continued to observe Jake until he nodded off.  "Sleep well Mr. Jake, tomorrow the light will reveal the mystery that the dark night shrouds from us." 

With that Nanuet left for the grove since tonight he wanted to be out of doors, no roof over him to block the sight of his ancestors in the heavens.  He reached the grove and almost immediately entered his usual trance, hoping daylight would come quickly.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 64, “Laurie Gilson", Thursday, March 16th, 1882, 11:00 P.M. * 

*Twenty-one months earlier...... *
Peter and Laurie Gilson arrived in the newly established mining town of Promise City.   Silver had been discovered at the breakheart mine and had the 'promise' of being of substantial yield, perhaps even greater than the quantities found in Tombstone.   As one of the first businesses in town, they had the choice of real estate in town.  They selected a spot for their bathhouse near the intersection of South and Allen Streets.  It was adjacent to the recently constructed Comstock House Boarding House, built for the Breakheart workers, and across the street from where the Promise City Hotel was slated to be built.   


*Nineteen months earlier.... *
"Sir, the cost of the bath is fifty cents, that was explained when you came in."   "Too damned much, the water weren't even hot," the hairy pot-bellied prospector named Hector Frockley answered as he got dressed.  "Sir, I am a businessman.  You must understand the need to pay for services rendered," Peter explained.   "Ain't got it," Frockley answered.   Peter replied, "Perhaps you have something of value that you could give me instead."   "Yeah, I got this," the man said as he pointed his Smith and Wesson revolver at the bathhouse owner's face and fired. 


*Eighteen months earlier.... *
The crowd at the makeshift courthouse in Wilcox, Arizona was silent.  Newly appointed Judge Nathan Isby had heard all of the evidence.   He had gotten the job due to his reputation as a strict and decisive lawman and they were unsure what to expect.     

Isby announces "Deputy Sheriff Breckenridge, you may release the prisoner.  I find her not guilty.  Mrs. Gilson had ample justification to shoot and kill Hector Frockley.  He had not only just shot her husband Mr. Gilson but was a danger to both her and her other customers."   

Laurie's looks up and says "Thank you Judge.  You are a fair and just man.  If you ever come to Promise City I hope that you take the time to visit the bathhouse."  The Judge looks surprised by that comment and says, "You plan to continue it?"  She replies, "Yes Sir, it is what Peter would have wanted." 


*Three hours earlier*
Ruby West had make it around sixty feet west of the El Parador before the evening's over-indulgence with alcohol gets to her.   She staggers and wanders over to the nearest door which she can barely make out to be Gilson's Bath House.  She collapses onto the front step and pounds on the door.   By the time Laurie Gilson opens the door Ruby is busy throwing up in the nearest rain gutter.   Laurie helps Ruby inside the building and helps her into the bedroom.  Laurie says, "You lie down, I'll go draw you a bath."

"You've very sweet," Ruby slurred as Laurie walked out of the room. She laid back on the bed and the room started spinning. The truth was, her life had started spinning the minute George Eastman walked back into it. He was nice enough and she had been tempted. But Ruby had made her decision to stay with Jake, for good or for bad.   Then there was the issue of fifty thousand dollars. Ruby had no idea George would offer so much for her. And Jake had turned it down, Ruby had no doubts about that. What she did have doubts about was if Jake really wanted it or not. Oh sure, he wanted it, but at what price? 

Ruby sat back up to try to stop the spinning. Laurie came back into the bedroom and guided Ruby to the bath. A nice warm comforting bath. She helped her get her dress off and stayed with her while she soaked. Laurie was talking but Ruby didn't hear anything she said. Laurie tried to get her to drink some coffee but Ruby waved it off. "You think better when you're impaired," Ruby tells her. 

Earlier she had told Jake things she had never told anyone before, but she had also reminded herself of things she tried to forget, about who she really was. Happiness was just something Ruby didn't know how to hold onto. But if she could, she would help Jake be happy, payment for all he had done for her the last three months. 

"Ruby? Ruby!" Ruby snapped out of her thoughts. "Time to get out of the bath, you're falling asleep." Ruby said nothing but stood up, unsteadily, and wrapped herself in the robe from Laurie. Laurie was guiding her somewhere else. "Can you get Jake?" is the last thing Ruby remembered. 

"Why don't you sleep some first, the last thing you need now is more drinking with your boyfriend," Laurie replies as she tucks Ruby into bed and covers her over with a handmade quilt.   "What I don't do for my customers," she says to herself as she gets a mug of coffee.


*Two hours earlier..... *
Laurie Gilson had just tucked Ruby West in and shut the door to the bedroom.   This was the first time that anybody else had spent the night inside the building since Peter had died.   Miss West was a good customer, as were her friends.   Laurie ponders the excessive drinking that must have brought Ruby to find herself in such a state, "Youth is wasted on the young," she thinks. 

In truth, Laurie was not that old herself, having just turned thirty-three.  But she felt older.  The last year-and-a-half had been hard on her.   Business had dropped off after Johnson's Barber and Baths had opened.  And the southeastern end of town, which had once seemed like such a great location had proved less than so.  Most of her neighbors were now of the wood elvan and orcan races, and while they were nice and friendly people they were also poor, opting to bathe downstream in Pine Creek rather than her bathhouse.   

Laurie had gotten into the habit of rising with the sun and going to bed early in the evening.  She had been reading tonight and was about to turn in when Ruby had knocked on the door.   Drawing the bath had also been physically exhausting for Laurie, as the task of hauling the buckets of water was normally done during business hours by her one employee Jules Huetra.     Laurie sat down in her most comfortable chair and started to read again.  She fell asleep within minutes. 


*Now.... *
Knock, Knock, Knock. 
Kate withdrew her hand from the door that she had just rapped on.   They waited for a few minutes and there was still no answer.   No light was visible from inside, the oil in the reading lamp having burned out an hour earlier.    Inside the building Laurie lay sound asleep in the chair, oblivious to the visitors outside. 

Kate balled up her fist and pounded as hard as she could on the door.  She waited a few more moments, then stepped off the porch.  The windows of the bathhouse were dark.  She didn't know Laurie Gilson's habits, but she doubted the owner was out anywhere.  More likely she had turned in early and hadn't seen anything. 

Katherine sighed and gave the door one more try.  It was getting harder to believe that Ruby was alright.  She still didn't believe Mr. Eastman had done her any harm, but the fact that they couldn't find her....  Kate had seen Ruby drunk often enough to know that she should be able to get herself home.  Ruby had warned her more than once what could happen to a woman alone on the street at night. It was obvious if Mrs. Gilson was home, she wasn't going to answer the door.  Kate moved resolutely on to the next building and knocked.

Upstairs, Ruby West continued to sleep the night away in the bed, blissfully unaware of her recently reported death.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 65, “The rumors of your death have been greatly exaggerated", Friday, March 17th, 1882, 7:00 A.M. * 

Laurie Gilson awakes when she hears the sounds from downstairs of her employee Jules Huerta heating up water for the first baths of the day.    She checks her clock in her room, noting that she has overslept.  She had woken up in the chair in the middle of the night and crawled into to opposite side of the bed as Ruby.    Ruby is still sleeping peacefully. 

Laurie gets out of bed, dresses, and heads downstairs to the ground floor where the business is located.    She stops at the desk near the door and writes out a note, which she asks Jules to bring over to Dorita at the El Parador. Sitting on the floorboards of the porch with his back up against the outside wall of the Lucky Lady and his hand still on the whiskey bottle, Jake manages to sleep through a number of changes around him.  The first fingers of light peek over the mountains and trace their way eastward on Main street.  The puppies join him on the front porch with Lucky sleeping curled on his lap and mischief sitting by his feet, apparently preparing to growl and guard Jake from any intrusion.  Dorita Figueres passes by the front porch on her way to the kitchen door, as unaware of Jake on the front porch as he is of her.

At a quarter past seven Dorita lets herself into the kitchen of the Lucky Lady using Maria's key.    She sees Luc sleeping on an army cot set up in the kitchen and since she doesn't know him decides to not wake him up.   She quietly makes her way around him and heads upstairs to the third floor to the room that Maria had told her belonged to Ruby and Jake.  She knocks while saying, "Mr. Cook, Mr. Cook, Ruby is safe." 

When there is no answer to her knock Dorita reaches into her apron and takes out a pencil and small pad of paper.   She writes out: "Sr. Cooke, Rubí es seguro. Ella está en la casa del baño. Sr. Eastman no le mató."**  <<
**Translation ""Mr. Cooke, Ruby is safe.  She is at the bathhouse.  Mr. Eastman did not kill her.">> She slips the note under the door where she assumes he will see it when he wakes up. She then heads back downstairs and exits the building the way she came, being careful not to wake Luc. 

Minerva awakens as Luna flutters in on the cool morning breeze. The rising sun streams in the window to cast itself upon the statues of Minerva and Jupiter, which sit upon the dresser. She sits up, her dark hair falling across bare shoulders, and strokes the bird's snowy white neck feathers  "No luck last night, Luna?  The Goddess did not come to me in dreams to tell of dark deeds. This in itself is a hopeful sign," she says as she clamors out of bed. Moving to the dresser she lights 12 candles, one for each of the main powers of Olympus, and prays for wisdom, strength and courage. A feeling of calm energy penetrates her entire being and a satisfied smile slowly spreads across her face as she gives thanks to her gods. "But let us not depend on the gods too much. For they favor those who help themselves " she reminds herself.  Quickly dressing she rushes back to the Lucky Lady in hopes of good news.

Minerva rushes over to the Lucky Lady. Reaching the porch she notices Jake, slouched in sleep his back up against the wall. Beside him an empty bottle has fallen free from his limp hand. As she climbs the steps the pup called Mischief begins to growl softly.  Bending down before the pup she holds out her hand. "Shhh,  It is o.k. little one, I am a friend" she whispers. When she stretches her hand out farther the pup waddles over and begins to lick it. Minerva, still in a crouch, picks up the little fur ball and scratches him behind the ears.  "Now let's see if his bark is worse than his bite" she whispers. She reaches out and gently shakes Jake while quietly calling his name. "Senor Jake. Senor Jake. Wake up."

Jake lifts his head and his eyes open to see the priestess Minerva standing over him holding one of the puppies, his movement knocks the other off his lap.  At first he seems dazed, and looks around once or twice before he seems to realize where he is.  He rubs his eyes and then suddenly takes his hands away.  "Has anyone found Ruby?"

She replies, "I don't know Senor, I was hoping that you held the answer.  We will inquire together" she says standing up  "but come, let us get you some coffee to clear your head and find some food for these watch dogs of yours."  holding out her hand Minerva helps him up and hands him the puppy. "This one would guard you with his life." she chuckles.

Chester wakes up to the sound of the coffeepot boiling over. "Damn, damn, damn." He grabs the pot and burns himself. "Ow." He's surprised that Luc can sleep through it all. Chester sucks on his hand as he pours a cup.
Jake smiles half-heartedly and takes the dog as they head into the kitchen with the other dog loping along behind.  "Morning Chester."  Jake greets him with a sigh.  "Thanks for the coffee.  No, we don't know about Ruby."  He adds before Chester can ask.   

Jake kicks the end of Luc's makeshift bed, "Hey, it's morning." before the three of them head back into the main room.  Sipping the hot coffee helps remove the bad taste in his mouth.   Unfortunately his stomach takes this time to remind him he didn't eat last night, but he doesn't feel like eating.  He sits at the table holding up his head with his and staring off at nothing.

Minerva rummages through cupboards in search of something to feed the pups. She fills a plate with cheese and bread and places it on the table in front of Jake in the hopes that he will eat. Sitting opposite Jake she feeds bits and pieces of the food to the pups as they scamper around her feet.  She comments, "I would ask how you slept last night but that is self evident. I slept peacefully with no warnings from the goddess. This is a good sign and I am hopeful that we will find Ruby well.  When you are finished with your coffee we shall go to the Marshall and find out what has happened.  If There is news of her whereabouts I believe that he will have gotten it from Senor Eastman by now." She stands and brushes the crumbs from her gown. "Let's go."

Sitting opposite Jake, Minerva sees that his face is drawn with dark circles under his eyes.  His hair is a mess.   Normally his white silk shirt and black linen pants are meticulously cleaned and pressed, but what she can see of them through his unbuttoned duster show wrinkled and soiled.  He nods agreement and stands.  He dumps the rest of the untouched food on the floor and the dogs scamper to it.  Jake has a final gulp of coffee wincing slightly because it's still hot.  He pats Chester on the shoulder, "Later." He follows Minerva, his muscles stiff and his steps leaden.

The sun was well above the horizon by the time Kate woke from her fitful sleep.  Her eyes felt dry and swollen and an ache pounded dully behind them.    She felt tired and beat up, as if she hadn't slept at all.  When she pushed herself up a slip of paper slipped off the bedside table. The note was short, only three words, but it sent Katherine into a frenzy of activity.  She almost ran downstairs in just her robe, but thought better of that and hurriedly dressed, leaving her hair to hang behind her as she ran to the cantina to find Dorita.

Dorita looks up as Kate charges into the room.  "Good morning Katherine.  Ginnie ate and left a few hours ago".   She then asks, "Would you like some breakfast?"   Kate replies, "No.  No breakfast.  Where's Ruby?" Dorita replies, "Should be back at Lucky Lady, I left Mr. Cook a note two hours ago."

Kate says, "I wish you had woken me, Dorita.  I wasn't getting any worthwhile rest anyway.  I was going to go see her, but if she and Jake are together we won't see either of them for hours," she laughed.  "Do the others know?  And has anyone told the Marshall?  He has Mr. Eastman in the jail there, you know.  Although it might be better for him to stay there until the news that Ruby's alright spreads through town."

The wood elf exclaims, "Dorita not your servant!   Laurie Gilson sends note, I leave you note but you not wake up.  I get key from Maria and go to Lucky Lady but Cook not wake up either.   My morning customers eat half-hour late because I busy running around town delivering notes instead of cook for them!  Now you say I should have seen Marshall too!  Nobody else here to cook for El Parador customers!  You steal my daughter for ranch.  You steal my other assistant for Lucky Lady!  Am trying to run a business here!"

Kate pulled herself up tall as she had the night before and said coolly, "Dorita, I ask only so I would not repeat work you may have already done, not to say that you should have done any more.  As for being a servant, I have assumed nothing of the kind.  And I have stolen neither your daughter nor your help.  If you'll excuse me,  I'll leave you to run your business." 

With that Kate turned on her heel and walked resolutely out of the kitchen, through the cantina, and into the street to go to the Marshall's office. Kate arrives at the Marshall's Office.  The doors are locked.  The windows are shuttered and locked on the inside.  She hears voices inside. Kate knocked on the door.  "Marshall.  It's Mrs. Kale.  I have news."

The door is unlocked and she is let inside, the door is then locked behind her.    There are four people inside, Deputy Marshall's Warren Earp and Eduardo Rodriguez and Helen Barker are in the office.  George Eastman in the jail cell unconscious.   Two army cots with blankets are set up in the main room so it appears that the three alternated sleeping and guarding.

Kate gave a little shiver at being locked in any room with an Earp.  "Ruby is safe," she said quickly.  "I haven't seen her yet, I'm just on my way, but I thought you'd want to know.  Dorita left me a note this morning, she said she should be back at the Lucky Lady by now.   I doubt many people know yet, so it's probably safer for Mr. Eastman if he stays here until they do.  Although seeing his condition, that doesn't seem to be an issue.  I'll let you know when I have more details, but I'd like to go see Ruby now please," she finished.

Nanuet had awoke in the pre-dawn hours after his few hours spent in meditation.  He then decided to spend the time until sunrise in prayer to his ancestors.  He had been doing his daily prayers, but not praying at length and right now it seemed that was needed. Nanuet committed himself to his prayer deeply and before he knew it the sun was beating on his neck, finally breaking his concentration.  He decided to head to the El Parador to get a bite to eat since it was right across the street. Nanuet enters the cantina and his stomach growls at the scent of the food.  

He says to the owner, "Good morning Dorita.  I would like some breakfast please.  Any news about Miss Ruby?" he asks. Dorita snaps at him "You too!  I not messenger service.   Here!"  She pulls the note from Laurie Gilson out of her apron and shoves it into Nanuet's hands.  "Oh!  Sorry Dorita, didn't mean to upset you."  Nanuet says taking the note.  He unfolds the paper and looks at it but is unable to make out the writing.  He looks for the first person he recognizes other than Dorita and asks them to read it for him   "Can I still get breakfast?"  Nanuet says, once he is out of Dorita's reach.

Grant Keebler reads the note "Ruby is at my business.  She spent the night here.  Please let her friend Jake know.  Laurie Gilson."  He replies, "Many thanks Mr. Keebler."   Dorita happily gets his breakfast.    While she does so he notices that she is nervous and distracted, something he has never seen from her before. Nanuet noticed that Dorita was out of sorts.  He was unsure of how to approach her but figured he should say something.   "Miss Dorita, I know you are busy, please let me give you a hand.  Is everything OK, you seem to be troubled."

She gestures for him to follow her out into the kitchen where they have more privacy.  She says, "I worry about my Grandfather.   He leave Wednesday on trip with Sonoma and crazy Jiminez lady.   Then he bring Sonoma back yesterday say too dangerous for her to go, but he and Jiminez woman continue on with trip.   The last time he go on trip that he say have great danger my mother and uncle both die.  I fear he not come back."

He says, "OK, I understand your concern.  Maybe there is a way his umm, what does he call them?  Little birds... maybe there is a way they know how to contact him.  I am sure he is OK Dorita, but I understand why you are worried.  First I have to make sure the others know where Ruby is, then I will see what we can do.  Want me to send Maria back to give you a hand so you can relax a little bit?"

Dorita replies, "No, I all right.  Pedro used party idea last night to try and distract me and put me in better mood.  It work until Ruby get missing, then I worry about both her and Grandfather both.  Now just worry about Grandfather." OK Dorita, I will be back, I promise.  You just send someone down to the Lucky Lady if you need anything before I get back."  Nanuet quickly makes his way towards the Lucky Lady.  

A block away, the Marshall unlocks the door and let Kate out.   She notices Jake and Minerva rounding the corner of Main Street onto Fremont.  She made a concerted effort to shake off the unpleasantness of the morning and focused on knowing that Ruby was well.  She picked up her skirts and ran to meet them.  Katherine was just about to ask where Ruby was when she noticed neither he nor Minerva looked happy.  "Jake, didn't you get Dorita's note?  She left me one this morning that Ruby was safe.  When I asked her where she said Ruby should be back at the Lucky Lady by now.  I didn't come right away since I thought," she paused and blushed, "I thought you would be busy."

Jake, who's mind is a little slow from lack of sleep, replies to Katherine.  "No, Ruby's not at the Lucky Lady we just left there."  Then he looks at her with a confused expression before blurting out loudly, "Ruby's safe?  Where is she?"   Kate replies, "Dorita didn't tell me where Ruby spent the night, just that she thought she'd be back at your saloon by now."  Kate gave Jake a quick smile.  "But we both know how late Ruby likes to sleep.  Dorita left you a note at the Lucky Lady, maybe we should go back and see if we can find it?"

Jake turns and runs towards the Lucky Lady.  He stops and says, "What are you waiting for?"  He runs back to the two ladies, grabs a hand from each and drags them half running back to the Lucky Lady. Katherine laughed, picked up a handful of her skirts, and ran.  They were back at the Lucky Lady in moments.  "I don't know where she left the note, but Dorita said you didn't wake up.  Miss Florencia and I will look down here, why don't you look upstairs Jake?"  She went over to the bar and started looking around it.

The trio look were looking around downstairs in the main room, kitchen and outside the kitchen door.  One of the ladies suggests Jake look upstairs on his door and was so excited that he didn't even hear who.  With adrenaline pumping he is mounting the stairs before she finishes speaking.  Seeing nothing on the door or in front he flings the door open.  The draft from the door lifts the note off the floor and Jake snatches it out of the air.  He quickly reads Dorita's note and lets out a whoop.  

Taking the stairs three at a time he rushes down, and then across the room not even slowing when he thrusts the note into Katherine's hand as he passes by.  They can hear him yelling, "She's at Gilson's" as he bounds out the door. As Jake runs out of the Lucky Lady Minerva laughs in relief.  She  looks to the skies. "Thank the Goddess Ruby is well. "  Minerva sits and waits for their return.  Chester says to Minerva, "I think the goddess should keep Dionysus away from Ruby for a while, if you know what I mean. What if Mrs. Gilson hadn't found her first? But I don't know if it's my business."

Jake runs the entire way to Gilson's bath house and just as he tries to stop in front of the door to knock he makes a misstep and bumps chest first into the door and then onto his back side on the ground.  Stunned a second, he shakes his head and climbs back to his feet and knocks loudly on the door while gingerly touching the new bruise on his left cheek. The male wood elf Jules Huerta answers the door.   He has an armful of towels and says "Have a seat, all of the baths are taken at the moment.  One should be free in around ten minutes."

Jake bursts through the door and nearly knocks Jules over but instead grabs him and his towels.  The two teeter back and forth with the bundle before Jake manages to lean against the wall and let him go.  His words come out in a torrent.  "Where's Ruby, is she here?  Where's Laurie, does she know?  Laurie, where are you?  Ruby!  Ruby where are you?  Where is she?" Laurie Gilson comes out of one of the rooms carrying an armful of wet towels.   She looks in the front hallway and says "Jules, what on Earth is going on out here?"

"Laurie!"  Jake cries out.  "Is Ruby here?  Is she all right?"   Mrs. Gilson replies, "She's upstairs, still asleep when I last checked her."   She sets the pile of towels down on the nearest chair and says, "Follow me".    She leads Jake up the stairs to the second floor. Jake follows her quickly and a little too close because she stops, turns and frowns at him. "Er, sorry," he mumbles. 

When they get to the room he sees Ruby still sleeping and gets close to make sure she is breathing.  He turns back to Laurie Gilson and asks, "Is she all right?  Is she?  What happened?"   She replies, "What happened?   Far too much drinking, that's what.  She was wandering around alone last night, stinking drunk, and then collapsed on my doorstep.  She then decorated both my walkway and her dress with the contents of her stomach.    I brought her in, gave her a bath and put her to bed.  I hope you brought her a change of clothes, I had Jules bring the dress that she had been wearing over to Charlie Wong's Cleaners."

Jake gives her a tired smile and heaves a heavy sigh.  "Laurie Gilson you are a godsend.  I was up all night looking for her.  People were saying she was...  never mind what people were saying."  Jake moves surprisingly quickly and gives her an awkward hug.  "Thank you," he adds with a barely detectable cracking of his voice.  He lets go of her before she can protest.  "I'll go get her some clothes right now."  He stops in the doorway and stares at Ruby sleeping in the bed for the length of several breaths before he goes back down the stairs.

On Nanuet's way to the Lucky Lady he passes the bathhouse and sees Kate standing outside, the door flung wide open. He comments, "Well I guess Ruby's fate has been revealed?  That is great!  Kate, if you have a moment I need to talk with you."  Nanuet pulls Kate aside and says "Dorita is really worried about her Grandfather.  Apparently he came back to drop Sonoma off because it was too dangerous for her and then he headed back out.  Is there any way you can contact him, you know, use your magic?"

She replies, "I'm sorry, what little I've learned doesn't cover any kind of communication like that.  I wondered why Sonoma was back, but I had a lot on my mind yesterday and I didn't ask her while I was out at the ranch.  I wish I had.  If wishes were horses....I have been keeping myself busy, so I haven't had too much time to worry.  But Mr. Gonzales has gone off before and left us not knowing anything.  I know a little more this time, so I suppose I've actually worried less."

Jake reaches the door and explains briefly to Katherine and Nanuet what Laurie Gilson told him and that Ruby looks OK.  He has Maria help him gather up a change of clothes for Ruby and then heads back over to the bathhouse.  He places the clothes neatly on the foot of the bed.  He crouches next to the bed looking dirty, tired, wrinkled and bruised.  Jake pushes hit hat back on his head and says, "Ruby?  Princess can you hear me?"  He gently shakes her shoulder through the covers. 

Ruby moans lightly as she is shaken. Jake continues to shake her until she finally cracks open her eyes. "Jake?" She moans again. As her senses comes back to her she starts to feel an unfamiliar bed, hear unfamiliar noises. She looks at Jake, her eyes only opened half way, and furrows her eyebrows. "Where am I?" she says softly. "What happened to you? You look like crap."

He says, "You are at Gilson's.  You happened to me," he says with an enigmatic smile.  "Do you feel up to getting dressed and coming back to the Lucky Lady?" Ruby starts trying to get out of bed but Jake can tell her coordination is off so he gives her an arm to lean on. Jake guesses she is probably still drunk. He helps her get dressed, with Ruby waving off stockings and shoes. 

Downstairs, Laurie Gilson pokes her head out the front door and interrupts Kate and Nanuet, telling them "Your friend Ruby is upstairs now with her friend Jake, but he looks to be as hangover as she is.  They may need the both of you to get them back home.  I'd appreciate some help as I'm trying to run a business here and don't need any more of this nonsense."

Katherine bit her tongue.  Now that the initial rush of learning Ruby was fine was wearing off she was tired, worried, and cranky.  She took a deep breath and said as mildly as she could, "Jake looks like that because we all spent more than half the night searching the city for her.  I knocked on this very door several times.  We woke up half the town looking for her.  And this was after a rumor began going around that she had been murdered.  So you can see how he doesn't appear well rested this morning. I apologize for your trouble and will get ourselves out of your hair as soon as possible.  I'll go up now.  Excuse me, please." 

She went inside and followed the voices to where Ruby and Jake were.  She knocked on the open door and said quietly, "We need to go, Mrs. Gilson has work to do."

They are just about to start downstairs when Kate shows up. "Katherine," Jake nods as he hands her Ruby's shoes and stockings. "Kate!" Ruby calls out loudly. "Can you get some of that tea from Dorita for later?" she asks with a goofy smile. Kate just shakes her head. 

Ruby is about to walk out the door when Jake stops her. "I can't let you walk with no shoes on." He musters his last bit of energy and lifts Ruby off the ground, carrying her one block back to the Lucky Lady. She just buries her head on Jake's neck. He doesn't stop to speak to anyone and brings her right up to their room. 

Ruby smiles at her bed and quickly throws her clothes off. She falls into bed with a sigh before looking at Jake. "Aren't you going to join me?" Jake nods and when he gets into bed Ruby snuggles right up to him. "Were you really worried? I'm sorry if I made you..." Jake interrupts her. "We can talk about it later. Let's get some sleep now, OK?" Ruby doesn't need to be told twice and she closes her eyes and falls asleep almost immediately.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 66, “Back from beyond the grave", Friday, March 17th, 1882, 11:00 A.M. * 

Once Minerva has seen that Ruby is safe she returns to the Comstock House to give thanks to the gods for the girl's safe return.  During lunch she shares her ideas for a Dionysus Festival with Beatrice and then spends some time in the yard practicing with her rapier. After returning to Lori Gilson's for a much-needed bath, she braids her hair and dresses carefully in a simple deep green gown, which hugs her bodice and flares, at her tiny waist. Her only adornment is the familiar olive leaf pendant, which signifies her devotion to the Goddess Minerva.  Placing her derringer in the secret pocket within the folds of her gown and hiding her silver dagger in her heeled boot her ensemble is complete.  She clicks to Luna to follow, glances in the mirror and holds her head up high. There is a defiant look in her eyes and a regal air about her as she returns to the Palace Saloon in search of Senor Adair. 

Minerva took a deep breath, squared her shoulders and walked briskly into the Palace saloon in search of Senor Adair. The Palace is open but only a few people are inside. Two are sitting at the bar drinking coffee. The other is behind the bar, but not somebody that she saw the night before. "Get you something Ma'am?" he asks.   She replies, "Si Senor, Could you please inform Senor Adair that the Priestess Florencia has arrived."

He replies, "He's asleep, I have orders not to wake him. And didn't I hear that he threw you out of here last night?" Minerva hisses out a breath and prays for patience. "No senor, You are mistaken. It was I who had little time to spare for him." She taps her foot "As is now the case. It is unfortunate for him that he has not kept our appointment. I have attempted to be courteous but it appears that he is no more than a ruffian in gentleman's clothing. Please advise him that I will waste no more time on him. If he is interested in hearing my proposal he may attend the Merchants Committee meeting." She turns on her heel and heads for the door.

Kate had followed Jake and Ruby back to the Lucky Lady and watched Jake takes her upstairs. After a few minutes it was obvious they weren't coming back down. "They'll probably sleep most of the day. I suppose there's not much point to sitting around here waiting. I can't go talk to parents today, not looking like I do. But I do have a building to sell."   Kate departs and runs some errands during the next hour. 

After seeing that Ruby and Jake are settled in Nanuet heads back to the El Parador. "Dorita, is Sonoma out at the ranch? I will speak to her and see what she says. I am sure your grandfather is OK, but she might be able to tell me more details."  Dorita replies, "No, I talk to her yesterday. He say he going to danger, not take her. Bring crazy Jiminez woman. I worry."  He replies, "Well is there anything I can do to put your mind at ease? I know you are worried, but he is wiser now than he was in the past, that will help him. There is nothing you can do Dorita, worrying will help no one." Nanuet finally gives up after realized Dorita is not going to respond to his comforting.

Kate arrives and asks, "Nanuet, Chester, do you have any idea where I might find Patrick Seawell?"  Chester thinks for a moment. "He might be at the smelters today. If not, he'll be at the mine. I can go out with you to the mine, if he's there."  Nanuet says, "Sorry Miss Kate, off the top of my head I do not know." He returns to the Lucky Lady and takes the puppies out for some training.

She replies, "Thanks Chester, I appreciate that. I just need to get changed and then we can go to the smelters. I'm not sure I want to go out to the mine today, we'll see what happens at the smelters first."  Kate and Chester then head off to the El Parador where Kate changed into the new leather clothes she'd bought from Frye's. She also snuck some time to study spells, just in case she should need them later. Once she was ready she went back downstairs to meet Chester. Kate and Chester arrive at the Breakheart Stamping Mill and Smelter. The Mine Foreman arrives and introduces himself as 'Boston' Harker in a voice thick with Boston accent.

Chester asks, "Morning Mr. Harker. Is Patrick Seawell here? We want to speak wit' him." Harker replies, "Said he'd be by mid-afternoon with another load of ore. Why don't you come back around two or three."  Chester replies "OK. Thanks."

"Good morning," Katherine said in her own Bostonian accent. "How nice to hear a familiar accent. We'll be certain to stop by later, but if we happen to miss him, could you ask to him to stop by the El Parador and see Mrs. Kale please?" Kate waited a few moments and Harker didn't respond an odd look on his face. "Uh, Mr. Harker?"  He exclaims, "Wow, you do sound like somebody from the old neighborhood! I'm from the North End, what part of the city are you from?" She says, "Beacon Hill. My husband ran a livery business, among other things. What brought you west?"

He says, "This'll probably sound silly to you but it was a hole in the ground. My father wanted to see the Grand Canyon before he died. We saw it, he went back east, I stayed."   She says, "It's not silly at all, as good a reason as any. You must have liked it here, to leave him and stay. I find I like it here a great deal more than I thought I would. Although I imagine it's a bigger change for me."  

He replies, "I like not having to shovel snow. And I like the work better here too. I never had a formal education, worked as a janitor in textile mill. Out here, this job, the main thing you need is common sense and the right attitude. Dangerous work here in the stamping mill but I love it."

"Yes, the lack of snow is rather nice, although I miss it a bit. It's hard to know it's spring when there's no snow to melt. I've gotten myself into a ranch, and I'm starting a school, so if you ever decide you'd like that education...." Kate left it hanging and smiled. "How is the work here dangerous? I don't know much about how smelting works." 

Harker gives Kate and Chester a tour of the mill. The massive machinery essentially uses a combination of steam power and hydraulics to have huge pile-drivers mash the ore, which is then washed away into filers by water from the creek while more water pours onto the equipment to keep it from overheating. The room itself exceeds one hundred degrees and most of the men working inside are shirtless. He explains that it takes about an hour to process a ton of ore.

"It looks like most of the danger here is either getting something caught under those pile drivers, or heat prostration. It's hard work, sir, but honest. I'm not sure I understand liking it," she smiled. "I suppose Chester and I should be going and let you get back to your work. Thank you for your help, Mr. Harker. "I'm glad to have met you, Mr. Harker. We'll see each other again this afternoon, I'm sure."  Kate and Chester walked outside the hot smelter. "Back to the Lucky Lady, Chester?"  

He replies, "Yeah, it's about lunch time. So where was Ruby all this time? I hadn't heard what happened." "She was at Gilson's bath house," Kate said. "Apparently she was sick last night and stopped there. Mrs. Gilson got her cleaned up and put her to bed. She sent Dorita a note this morning to let her know where Ruby was."  
Kate felt a bit strange in her leather pants and vest with the duster flapping around her legs as they walked.  

Chester says, "That's good that she slept indoors last night. I was worried that she'd spent the night outside... Has anyone told the Marshall, so Mr. Eastman can get cut loose?"  Kate answers, "I told the Marshall she was safe this morning. I couldn't tell him exactly where she was though. And for now it might be safer for Mr. Eastman to stay there until word that Ruby is fine filters through town. There are those that might still try to hurt him."

Back at the Lucky Lady Niles Hoover arrives and walks up to Nanuet, placing his hand on the Indian's shoulder. "I'm sorry, I just heard the news. Is Jake up to visiting Richard Lester or should I do that on his behalf?"  Nanuet stands up from playing with the pups. "Huh? Oh, you mean about Ruby. I forgot that not everybody knows yet. We found her, safe and sound. No harm done. Let's just say she didn't have it in her to make it all the way home last night, so she found a safe place to rest till morning. She is upstairs right now, but I think her and Jake wish to not be disturbed right now."

Niles states, "What? But people saw Jake carrying her dead body back here, it's all around town. That was the last thing that halfling saw as he boarded the stage to Tombstone to go write the Ruby West Memorial Edition of his newspaper."  Nanuet exclaims, "Oh, that's just perfect! That little one will spread it everywhere. I guess the stage is probably all the way to Tombstone by now. Jake is not going to be happy when he hears about this. Ruby was just too tired to walk home under her own power... what a mess!"

Niles says, "Yeah, but he won't be back here until tomorrow. We could probably stop him from printing it, Friday is that day that Wells Fargo make two stagecoach runs from Promise City to Tombstone."  Seething with anger, and muttering un-Preistess-like oaths, Minerva stomps into the Lucky Lady. She orders a whiskey and sits staring out the window envisioning all the nasty things she would like to do to Senor Adair and the Vigilance Committee.

"Miss Minevera?" Nanuet turns to Niles and says "I don't speak Spanish, but that didn't sound like something a lady would normally say. Let me see what is going on with her."  Nanuet heads over to the bar and grabs two more glasses of whiskey then sits down next to Minerva. "Something troubling you?" he says as he hands her a second glass of whiskey.

Minerva turns to him and looks at him over the rim of her glass. Her normally cheerful facade is shattered and her rich chocolate eyes are flashing in anger. She slams down her glass. "I have been here less than a week and there has been nothing but trouble! I have the narrow-minded power hungry Vigilance committee trying to dismiss me as a "misunderstanding" and now that dirty, no-good swine Senor Adair arghhh.... They are two sides of the same coin! I W i l l n o t be d i s m i s s ed. I will not tolerate it!

Hoover starts to laugh in response. She turns and gives him an icy stare. He says, "Sorry, but I found that funny. You seeing Adair and the Vigilance Committee as alike, they are probably about as opposite as you can find in this town. But if you aren't fond of Adair then join the club, Ruby and Jake have been scheming to put him out of business for a while now."

Minerva attempts to compose herself when she realizes that Nanuet is not alone. I apologize for my outburst Senor . I don't believe that we have been introduced. However if you are in agreement with my assessment of that snake in the grass, Senor Adair than I am certain that you are a man of good judgement. However I must disagree. Adair and the Committee although they have different goals are like two peas in a pod. " she continues to sip her drink thoughtfully and seethe.

He replies, "Niles Hoover Ma'am, I'm one of the owners of this place. I attended your worship service last Sunday, probably the only one of the Lucky Lady owners that you'll see regularly at services. I'm no fan of that Vigilance Committee either, as they want to prohibit alcoholic beverages and I run all of this town's liquor distribution."

"I am quite pleased to meet you Senor. why don't you sit and keep me company." Minerva states as she motions to the chair."  Nanuet says, "So, what can we do to make sure you stay around for a while? This is not usually my area of expertise, but you can count me as one on your side for sure. I understand your problem and I we will do what we can to keep you in town."

Minerva takes his hand. "Gracias Senor Nanuet. . Although I have only been in town a short while you have proven to be a true and loyal friend." She smiles up at him and teases "I am grateful that you no longer consider me a stranger."  I assure you I have no intention of leaving Promise City. It is important that the town does not fall under the power of the Vigilance Committee. I have been devising a plan..." She tells Nanuet and Mr. Hoover about her ideas for the Dionysus Festival. As she tell them of her plans her anger fades and her enthusiasm bubbles over.

She then asks, "Please, Senor Hoover, I am quite interested to know what you think of my ideas for the Festival. I really think that this would be a wonderful way to unite the town and show them that fun is not evil and can also be quite profitable to the local merchants. May I ask, are you on the Merchants committee? I need to meet with them and secure their cooperation if we are going to succeed in holding this celebration."   Nanuet says, "Good.  Well, right now however I have more urgent matters to attend to."  Nanuet leaves his glass of whiskey for Minerva and scrambles up the stairs to Jake and Ruby's room. 

Earlier, Jake had woken up early afternoon to find Ruby still sleeping. He washed some, puts on some clean clothes and wandered downstairs. There he had Maria make him a platter of leftover food and a pot of coffee. When it is ready he brought it upstairs, munching as he climbed. He poured a cup of the steaming brew and placed it next to Ruby on the nightstand, directing the vapors with his hand across Ruby's face. He sat in a stuffed chair with food on the side table. 

He poured some whiskey into his coffee and slouches down comfortably in the chair before he says loudly, "It's time to wake up."   Ruby smells the coffee and hears Jake's voice calling her. She opens her eyes slowly, but with much less effort than earlier. "Morning Jake." She sits up, a little too quickly, "Oohh, my head. I need this." She stays in bed but drinks her coffee. She looks at Jake to try to gauge his mood before saying anything further.

Jake finishes chewing his mouthful of food and washes it down with some of the whiskey coffee followed by a satisfying "Ahhhh." He watches Ruby watch him and decides to speak first.  "You know if I hadn't spent all night worried sick that you might be hurt or worse, I'd probably contemplate killing you myself." He has another sip of coffee. "It's hard to stay angry under those circumstances. Not impossible mind you but hard." Just the hint of a smile breaks on one side of his face. 

He continues "Apparently Eastman showed up at the Lucky Lady last night, drunk out of his mind looking for me. Folks thought they heard him saying something like 'I lost her' or 'She's gone forever' or some other such words. Next thing you know the whole town thinks he's killed Ruby West. The whole blasted town!" Jake takes another sip of coffee. "Now I don't give a rat's tail what the town thinks, except that the whole blasted town is telling me you are dead. That and Adair is the first one to tell me the news." He pauses and look down into his coffee. "So I spent the whole night walking around Promise City looking for you and wondering if I found you whether you would be alive or not." He stops gazing into the coffee and drinks some more.  "So how was your night?"

"Dead? You thought I was dead?" Ruby is silent for a few moments, and she looks down at the sheets on the bed. "You really thought I was dead? What did Eastman think he was doing?" Ruby says to herself and shakes her head before looking up at Jake. "Uh, somehow sorry doesn't seem like enough.  I was just, um, angry that you left me, after telling me not to leave you, that we had to stay together. And Kate was late, that was annoying. Plus I was, well, really upset over what I told you earlier. I don't feel like we finished talking about that."

She looks up, "So I went to the El Parador, but I didn't know he was going to be there. So I spent the time trying to convince him I wouldn't marry him. Then I found out the party that was going on was an engagement party... for the two of us. And I got really mad. And I embarrassed myself. And maybe you too." She blushes and looks away again. "Then I left to find you but I guess I uh, didn't make it home."

Jake comments, "Angry that I left you, after telling you not to leave me, that we had to stay together.  I did say that. Then Nanuet was going to run off with Flint to either get shot up by the Cowboy Gang or shoot someone and get arrested. So I ran around the block to get the Marshall, so I could convince him to go with them and I could come back here. I couldn't find the Marshall, so I came back here to get YOU because I didn't want YOU to be alone and I needed YOUR help to keep OUR friend alive. I asked Minerva to keep Eastman away from you while I was gone around the block." 

Jake downs the rest of the coffee and stands. "The whole damn think makes me angry." He walks over to the bed. "The whole damn thing makes me loco." He snatches the coffee out of her hands and places it with a loud 'thuck' on the nightstand. "And the whole damn thing pushes me right over the edge, and I should have done this earlier and not stewed about it!" His hands shoot out and grab her shoulders and he gives her a hard kiss right on the lips. "There! Damn you."

Ruby kisses him back before pushing him away slightly. "So... damn me what? What does that mean? Are you still angry with me?" "No." He says quickly. Then, "Yes. I mean no. Well yes, but no. Arrrrggg." He covers his head with his arms. "Of course I'm angry. And I was frightened." He sits on the bed with a dejected sigh. "And more relieved than I can possibly describe when I saw you sleeping in Laurie Gilson's bed. And I have already forgiven you but," his arms drop back to his sides, "things are going to change."

“It must have been horrible for you to think I was dead. I mean, I felt horrible watching you bleed to death. That’s the day I realized that I really cared for you, because I didn’t want to lose you. Was that how you felt Jake? I’m really sorry I did that to you.” Ruby starts biting her lip. "What's going to change?" she asks quietly.
Jake says, "I was hollow and angry and full of hate, plus I was," Jake puts his thumb and index finger a hairs breadth apart, "this close to killing Eastman. But that is not what I want to talk about." He takes a couple breaths.

"There is probably a lot to say between you and me. We don't have to rush we have plenty of time. It can be said when it feels right. What I need to say today is this; I was giving you all the freedom you wanted to keep you around as long as I could. No more. I can't do it. Things have changed for us, both of us. You are mine, Ruby West, mine. I'm not going to share you. You belong here. Just you and me. No more worrying that somebody is going to run, or somebody is sleeping with somebody else, or somebody is in love with somebody else. Done. I want to get back to enjoying every day with you, not trying to figure out how to keep you around another day, week or month." Jake looks at her with a blank expression that he then forces a smile upon. "Can we do that? Can we?"

Ruby is quiet and starts playing with her hair. "So, what you're saying is... you want me and you need me, Mr. Cook?" The grin starts growing on Ruby's face. "Can we do it? Do you think we can do it?" Ruby stands on the bed next to Jake and starts jumping. "Oh but I think it'll take lots of bribing... you know jewelry, perfume, clothes, drinking and dancing, puppies and sex, lots of sex," Ruby giggles. "Can you do that?"

"I'm not so sure about the puppies and sex part, but if we leave them out of the bed I can handle it." Jake puts his hands on his hips and smiles as she bounces. "Damn that bed really does squeak." "Not sure about the sex part? Wait a minute..." Ruby stops bouncing and gets a serious look on her face. "Are you sure you don't want to reconsider that?" She falls onto her knees on the bed. "I might have to reconsider my answer," she tries not to giggle again.

Jake shakes his head and laughs, "I am quite sure I can take care of your bedroom needs Ruby dear. I was just hoping that we could separate the puppies from that particular activity. I told you I don't want to share you, especially in bed." "Jake!" Ruby squeals while smacking him in the arm and more giggling. She continues to laugh for a few minutes before calming down. "I know I can do that Jake. If you know you can do it, then we can do it," she smiles at him. "Let's kiss on it then...." She leans half the way to Jake and waits for him to finish the distance.

Jake leans in readily and kisses her. Then slowly and insistently he pulls her off the bed to stand on the floor with him and kisses her again with his arms wrapped around her. "I can do this. I want to do this. I will do this." He kisses her again, and holds her for a while before he let's go and says, "There were a few other people who spent no small effort looking for you and worrying about you last night. I think you ought to get dressed and we can go down stairs for a little while and reassure them."

Downstairs, Kate and Chester walked into the Lucky Lady. As Kate and Chester entered the Lucky Lady, Miss Florencia was sitting at a table with Niles Hoover talking animatedly. Kate heard the named Dionysis several times, and she could only assume the Priestess was again talking about a festival. She smiled as they sat down at the table.   Minerva says, "Buenos Tardes Senorita Kate and Senor Chester, Please join us! " I was just sharing my ideas for the Festival with Senor Hoover. He was just about to share his views on it. Chester takes a seat. "How is the planning going?"

Hoover states, "As for the Merchant's Association, I am and in good standing with them. Mr. Cook is a member too, but he tends to miss most of the meetings as they are held early in the morning. We will be meeting next week if there is anything in particular that you would like me to present. Personally, I think the celebration sounds great, and not just because I'll sell lots of alcohol. I believe in the gods, they've always steered me right. Even things that appear to go wrong for me turn out to be blessings in disguise."

She replies, 'Gracias Senor Hoover, It would be wonderful if you would present my idea to them. As I am not a member of the committee I would not presume to be able to present the idea myself but I would like to attend this meeting if I may." she sweetly smiles.

Meanwhile, Nanuet has reached the third floor upstairs.  He knocks lightly when he arrives and says "Sorry to disturb you, but I need to talk to Mr. Jake."   "Wait," Ruby says quickly. "I have to say something else." Ruby pulls away, but keeps holding Jake's arms, and she sighs. "About what I said yesterday... about what I used to do, things I did, about," she whispers, "Jimmy... It's important, please don't tell anyone. I don't think our friends would understand, I don't want them to know about any of it." Ruby looks away from Jake clearly embarrassed.  

Nanuet raps on the door a bit louder and raises his voice. "Mr. Jake, I know you are in there and I need to talk to you for just a minute. Then I will let you alone again, I swear!"  Ruby jumps as she is talking about sensitive information and there is a loud knock on the door. She grabs a sheet to cover herself. "You'd better get that."

Jake cracks the door open, "Hey there Indian friend, what is so urgent? We were just talking about coming downstairs." Ruby starts dressing again as Jake talks to Nanuet at the door.  Nanuet says, "Sorry, hope I didn't interrupt anything. Just though you would like to know that Chumbly is on the stage heading back to write up a story about Ruby's death. Told Hoover he saw you carrying her dead body this morning. Should I go stop him?"

"Mierda." Jake says flatly. "We'll be right down. We should try and stop that from getting printed, this has gotten really out of hand. Wait for us." Jake closes the door and waits until he hears Nanuet walk away.  "That part of your life is your story to tell. If you want anyone to hear it, you'll have to tell them." Jake collects his hat and gunbelt. "I've known things like that were in your past since I met you, and I never said a word. That won't change. Let's go before you are headline news all over the country."  "I'm not done talking yet..." She trails off. "Wait what do you mean headline news all over the country?" She furrows her brow at him and he explains as they head downstairs.

Nanuet returns downstairs and sees Minerva talking with Hoover, Chester and Kate.  "I didn't mean to be rude Miss Minerva. The festival sounds great and as long as I have things here under control I would be glad to offer my help." Nanuet smiles and winks. Minerva is very glad that she decided to come to the Lucy Lady. Her mood is much improved and she is enjoying the light banter. With a crooked smile on her full lips she replies. "What would we all do without you Senor. She raises her glass to him and laughs merrily.  "How are things up there, Nanuet? Do you think we'll see either of them before dinner?" Kate laughed.  Nanuet gestures to the staircase. 

As they enter the main room down stairs Jake says in a loud voice, "Back from beyond the grave for an encore performance the phenomenal, Miss Ruby West!" He applauds. Ruby makes a curtsey. Chester stands. "Damn it, Ruby. We were so worried about you. We looked all over. I'm mighty glad you're safe."    "Yes, reports of my death have been greatly exaggerated. I am harder than that to kill," she laughs.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 67, “Purchases and Sales", Friday, March 17th, 1882, 11:00 A.M. * 

Katherine shook her head, walked over to Ruby, and hugged her tightly. "I told those men they were crazy, thinking you were dead. All the same, next time you feel the need to take a late night walk, get someone to go with you, hmm?"  Ruby then says, "If I may ask, where is Mr. Eastman now? Does anyone know?"   

Chester says, "You'll want to go down to the Marshall's. They're hosting Mr. Eastman for the time being." She says, "I'm sorry Chester, and to all of you," she looks at all her friends. "I had a bad day, what can I say? I didn't mean to make you all worry.  I suppose I should go to the jail and get Mr. Eastman out. Poor guy. He was drunker than me apparently."

"You'll forgive me if I don't feel any sympathy for poor George Eastman." Jake replies in an ice cold tone. "I agree though that it probably wouldn't do to prolong Promise City thinking you were murdered." "Well, did you enjoy your time spent in jail?" Ruby sighs. "I guess he deserved it for telling everyone he killed me.. or what did he say, I was lost to him? But it's a good thing Jake, because now he will leave us alone, especially after how I embarrassed him." She gets a crooked smile on her face. She faces Jake. "What do you think I should do, leave him in there?"

Kate says, "I let the Marshall know Ruby was safe on my way here this morning, but he'll still probably want to see her. They may have to keep him there a while longer for his own safety though. We had a saloon full of patrons calling to string him up last night."   Chester states, "Good thing we were guarding him here. No telling how quickly that mob would've strung him up." "Really?" Ruby smiles. "That's good to know."

Minerva interjects, "Senorita Ruby, I am glad that no harm has come to you. " Minerva walks over to Ruby and hugs her. "Perhaps it would be wise to let Helen take care of Senor Eastman. He is very persistent . If you release him he may believe that you are interested." "Good advice probably, but I think George must have the idea by now. I stood on a table and screamed that there was no way I was going to marry him." Ruby blushes slightly. "Not exactly my most eloquent moment but I think it did the trick."

"No he deserves it for making our lives miserable for the better part of a week." Jake grumbles. "Nanuet's asked if he should get over to Tombstone and tell Chumbley the right news story. I think that is a good idea, but he shouldn't go alone. Ruby needs to be seen walking around town, healthy and whole, and the Marshall needs to see that too. After that whatever he wants to do with Eastman is his business. The Lucky Lady needs to get on with business tonight, again to show everyone that Ruby West is fine. Finally, I need a bath." Jake drops himself into a chair.

She says, "That sounds like a good idea. I need to go to the jeweler and I also want to visit Laurie at the Bath House, to thank her, so I can go with you for that." She turns to Kate. "Did you manage to get any of that tea by chance?"  Kate replies, "I wasn't sure what you meant, Ruby. Which tea was that?"  She answers, "The one that makes the headache go away after you drank too much. Dorita has a tea for everything... Oh well, I suppose it's my punishment for making everyone worry."  Kate says, "Oh, the hangover cure? That's not a tea, it's more like drinking mud. Conrad got Dorita to make it for me last Friday. Just go over to the El Parador and ask Dorita for Mr. Booth's wake up special.

"So, what is everyone doing today then? Nanuet, when are you leaving and who will go with him? The coach has already left today, no?" Ruby asks.    Chester comments, "I thought Jake meant for you to go with Nanuet. Just to prove you're still among the living. If not, I can go. It shouldn't take too long."  Nanuet says, "Yes the first coach has left, but Mr. Niles mentioned that it being Friday today there is a second coach. I could always ride out on horseback anyway."

Kate comments, "It's Friday, I think there's another stage today. Whoever goes will have to stay overnight in Tombstone. I don't mind going, I wanted to visit Tom anyway, but that means Ruby can't come with me. I wonder if we couldn't just send a note to Chumbley with Mr. Nevers when he goes back? Or is this one of those things we don't want to leave to anyone else?"  Nanuet says, "I think Jake wanted Ruby to be around here so that people could she her in the flesh."   

Kate states, "Yes, it makes sense for Ruby to be very visible for the next day or so. If Chester can go with Nanuet, I'll stay here."  "Oh good, I get to go out to dinner!" Ruby laughs. "I can be visible, don't worry about that. I'll be right back." Ruby runs upstairs and grabs the ring box off the dresser. She puts it safely in her pocket and heads back downstairs. "Anyone else taking a bath today?"

"And I need some food, I'm starving!" Ruby heads to the kitchen and grabs some lunch from Maria. When Maria see her she screams and starts crying and hugging Ruby. Ruby hugs her back then hurries out of the kitchen. "Gods! What's up with her?" Ruby shakes her head then sits to eat.

Chester says, "OK. let's go, Nanuet. I just got to saddle my horse." Before Nanuet and Chester can leave, Ruby runs out after them. “Please be careful you two. I really appreciate what you are doing for me.” She smiles, reaches down her dress and pulls out some money. “Take this in case you need it.” She hands Nanuet $50. “Don’t spend it all in one place!” Giggling, she kisses each of them. “Come back soon, and safe.” 

"You're welcome, Ruby. We'll be back soon. We can ride faster than the coach."  She smiles again and skips back into the Lucky Lady.  When Ruby goes back inside, he turns to Nanuet. "How come she gave you the money? She doesn't trust me?" he says kiddingly. Come on. Let's get a move on. We need to catch Chumbley to tell him the reports of Ruby's death were greatly exaggerated."  Nanuet grabs a few supplies and heads over to the El Parador with Chester to saddle up their mounts. They head out shortly afterwards riding with purpose, hoping to make good time on the way to Tombstone.

She approaches her friends. “So, we’re all meeting tonight at the El Parador for dinner, right? 5:00? Good we’ll see you all then.” Ruby takes Jake’s hand and they exit the Lucky Lady without waiting for her friends to respond. She looks at Jake. “First the jewelers, then your bath.”   They depart. 

Once the excitement has died down Minerva sits back at the table With Mr. Hoover so that he may answer her question concerning the Merchants Committee meeting.  Hoover replies, "I don't see why you couldn't. I would be happy to introduce you. What exactly do you want to talk to them about? Donations for your church building?"

She replies, "Senor, at the moment I don't have a church or land to build it on. I do not believe it to be the wish of the gods to throw my lot in with the Vigilance Committee. I also don't feel that what they are proposing is in the best interest of the town or it's merchants.  I work for the gods Senor, with or without a church, but the people need a church and if they choose to honor the gods by building a church in which I can preach I would be amenable, otherwise I shall be content to preach on a soap box outside of the Town Hall when the occasion calls for it." 

"For the moment my main interest is in Celebrating the Festival of Dionysus. It is wise to pay him his due... And he does love a good party." She smiles conspiritually.  He smiles, "My favored God, but you've probably already figured that out."   She says, "I would like to present this festival to the Merchants Committee as a business venture for them. They stand to gain much from this event and it would also be a chance to unify the community as well as a lot of fun" she beams. "I would appreciate it if you could set up a meeting as soon as possible since the festival must be held in early spring to insure that the crops are prosperous and the cattle multiply."

He replies, "Sounds great, I'm sure that all of the saloon owners will be in agreement. You realize that this will just exacerbate the rift between the two committees though, not that they didn't ask for it in proposing a dress code for the saloons. That topic is on Tuesday's agenda as well, which I was planning to strongly oppose. I believe that Lumley and Adair are planning to speak against it as well."

"Senor Hoover, The Vigilance committee has already sown the seeds of their demise" she smiles darkly. "They are no more than a committee of fools if they believe that they can lead where few will follow."   Her mouth set in disapproval she continues "It is I, whom the gods have directed to represent them, NOT some self-serving committee who has wrongfully and arrogantly assumed the role of gods. 
This public celebration of Dionysus will open the people's eyes to the truth of it. The people will see that the gods speak through me and will no longer be blinded by a committee that rules in damnation and fear.   I am confident that Dionysus will provide for our success. And then we shall build a church in which ALL are welcome."

Kate sat down at the table with Mr. Hoover and Minerva. Her mind was spinning. In the last two minutes Ruby and Jake had been down, Nanuet and Chester ran off to Tombstone, and Ruby and Jake ran out. Was she the only one standing still? 

She had a couple hours before she had to be back at the smelter. A little time to herself would be no bad thing. She could work out how to apologize to Dorita, for one. She was used to these outbursts from the woman, but after a long night Kate's patience had been thin. In Kate's mind all she had heard was Dorita saying "You are a burden," and that was something she had tried avoid being. 

A ride would clear her head, she was already dressed for it. She'd walk past Mrs. Kelley's to get a glimpse at Ginnie and then go get Meribel.  "We can talk about your festival plans at dinner," Kate said quietly to Minerva. Then she excused herself and left the saloon.

Minerva says her goodbyes and strolls back to the Comstock house to change into something more festive. With a wide smile, a happy bounce to her step , and Luna flying by her side, she returns to the El Parador to meet her new friends for dinner. "We've never had friends before, Luna. Perhaps here we can escape the past. It's a wonderful feeling not to be alone anymore."

Katherine had made a wide circle around the ranch, running and jumping Meribel in ways that would have shocked proper society in Boston. She had given up on keeping her hair neat in just minutes and let it fly out behind. She spent a couple blissful hours not thinking about anything before turning back to Promise City and the smelter. Kate tied Meribel and went inside. "Mr. Harker, how nice to see you again. Is Mr. Sewell here?"  Patrick Seawell steps out from the back room, "Katherine, it is wonderful to see you again. You look well."

"Thank you. I've been out riding, I thought I'd be a mess," she laughed lightly. "I have a bit of business to discuss. Why don't we step outside and I'll tell you about it."  They stepped outside and Kate said, "You might have heard what happened at the trial yesterday afternoon. About Mr. Bauer, very unfortunate business for him. It was providential for me, however. You see, I'm starting a school, and needed a building. I was able to buy his store and house yesterday, but I only need the house. A friend told me you might be interested in the store building as an office."

He replies, "Well, I have been thinking about opening an office here in town. The Seawell-Morand mine near Dos Cabezas still hasn't proven out yet but my father and I both think that it will soon. He and the workers are staying in the town of Dos Cabezas, but the seven other properties that I have purchased with Morand are centrally located to here so this would be the best place for an office. Morands have offered me land north of their compound to build but more in town sounds better. Bauer, you mean where the food market was? What price are you asking?"

"Yes, the food market. Mr. Bauer wanted $750 for the store building, but I had good fortune in getting both buildings for a good price, and I like to pass that on to friends."  Kate smiled and said, "$675 would go a long way toward recouping my costs and helping me get my school set up."  He says, "Sounds reasonable. And after what we went through together in January I'm not going to haggle with you. I'll take me another hour or two to finish up here then I'll stop by the bank for the money. I can meet you in say, ninety minutes, at the County Claims Office to do the paperwork."

That sounds fine, thank you. I'll have to go dig up my friend, his name is on the deed as well so we'll probably need him too. I have to say I'm pleased, I can't think of anyone I'd rather have as a neighbor." Kate took his arm and chatted pleasantly while walking to her horse, then shook his hand. "I'll see you in an hour and a half." 

Katherine mounted her horse and trotted over to Mitchell Berg's office to see if the paperwork was ready.   Berg talks to Kate about what she needs and then takes notes for the new paperwork for her to transfer the ownership of the store from her and Booth to Seawell, and the house to just her. He agrees to meet her at the County Claims Office an hour later.  After talking with Berg Kate slipped back to the El Parador and stabled Meribel, taking the time to make sure the horse was comfortable before she went next door to fetch Conrad so they could get to the claims office on time.

Ruby and Jake head to the Jewelry store.  The mention of the jewelers reminds Jake of something. He pushes the single silver earring into Ruby’s hand and says simply, "You lost something." She looks down at the earring in her hand, then reaches up to her ear. She has a horrified look on her face. “Oh my… Jake, where did you find this? I mean, thank the gods you found it, I would have been devastated to lose it.” She quickly puts it back on and breathes a sigh of relief. “Thank you,” she says simply and kisses Jake’s cheek. “Here we are!” 

They head inside and Ruby approaches the man behind the counter. “Excuse me, Sir, I need to have a stone reset please.” She pulls the box with Eastman’s ring in it out of her pocket and places it in the counter. He picks up the box and looks inside. “What happened…” “Don’t ask,” Ruby interrupts. “Can you fix it?” “Sure, it’ll be a bit.” He takes the ring and heads into the back. 

Ruby takes her time looking around the store. Suddenly she gasps and Jake wanders over. “Look!” She points to a ring behind the glass of the counter, a square ruby surrounded by small diamonds, set in silver.  “Can I see this ring?” Ruby calls out. The man comes out from the back. “Of course Miss…” “West, Miss West. I own part of the Lucky Lady, I sing there too. And this is Mr. Cook, my boyfriend. Oh he owns part of the Lucky Lady too.” The man takes out the ring and places it on Ruby’s already outstretched finger. Of course it fits perfectly. She looks excited. “How much is it?” “This one is $170, a very good price for a beautiful ring.” Ruby’s face drops a bit and she stares at the ring before finally pulling it off. “I’ll have to think about it, thank you.” She turns to Jake, “Let’s go, we’ll come back later.” She thanks the jeweler and they head out. 

Just before they go to Gilson's for a bath, Jake takes them to Lacey's. He has the shop keeper and Ruby help him select $10 worth of items as gifts for Laurie Gilson. "You've seen what she looks at when she comes in here. Not things for her business, but things to pamper herself or a special treat." He places them all in a basket and adds a simple note. 'Thank you, Jake." As they walk out Ruby comments, “Jake, you are so sweet.” 

As they walk to the bath house Ruby swings the basket back and forth, smiling at people passing by. Some give her looks of surprise but she just keeps smiling and walking. “You know, it’s fun coming back from the dead!” she laughs. "You know it finally struck me what you said yesterday." Jake says suddenly to Ruby. "I don't think I've ever heard you call on Hermes before. Have I?" She laughs again. "Where did that come from? No, you haven't. I don't believe in the gods, for good reason I suppose," Ruby replies as she shrugs. "I guess I was just repeating what you say so often." She gives a little smile. "Why do you always choose that particular god anyway? I'm curious." 

"Among other things, Hermes is the god that is concerned with overland travel, oratory and thieves." Jake scratches at his beard a bit before he adds, "and known for his cunning and shrewdness. What better god to have on my side?"  "Hum," Ruby ponders, "Well, I guess you're right. How do you know he's on your side?" 

"I don't know for sure, but it's funny." Jake rubs the back of his neck and looks a little sheepish, "I don't want to sound like the new priestess or anything...." He pauses a moment and looks away from Ruby. "Sure you can make an offering to a god or whatever, but I don't think you choose them. Do you know what I mean?" 

"No, actually I don't," Ruby shrugs again, "Sorry. All I know is that I never had any signs of any gods in my life. Aren't they supposed to help you? You really believe in that stuff? That you can ask them for something and they give it to you?" 

"I'm not exactly a church going guy, you've probably noticed that." Jake gives her a smirk. "I think they are real. I'm not so sure about the just ask and get stuff. I think they have their own agenda, just like us. If you are furthering their cause you get help. If not, well at best you get ignored. As far as I can tell they are a pretty fickle lot."  "So why help them? Especially you, you never go around helping people who don't help you. I'm surprised Jake." "I'm not a preacher or anything. It is just a feeling. Maybe he helps me, maybe he doesn't. Maybe I'm helping him, maybe I'm not. Just hedging my bets." Jake shrugs. 

“Just a feeling, huh? Just like llooovveeee,” Ruby giggles. “Just a feeling.” Jake chuckles and stops walking. They are standing in front of the bath house. They enter and are greeted again by Jules. “Is Ms. Gilson around?” Ruby inquires. “No, she ran out for a few moments, she’ll be back.” “Jake’s going to have a bath. And we’d like to talk to Laurie when she gets back please.” They wait for Jules to draw the bath, then Ruby keeps Jake company while he bathes. She rolls up her sleeves and slowly washes Jake’s back while she talks. 

“You know, I’ve been thinking, what in Hades happened to us? I mean 3 ½ months ago neither of would have turned down fifty thousand dollars for anything! Fifty thousand dollars is a lot of money. I figured you could take it and live a very comfortable life. I know you said you would just blow it but think about it. You would never have to work again, just play cards whenever you felt like it. You could buy your own Kentucky bourbon distillery. You could have your own mansion and someone who could actually cook for you, making your steaks every morning just the way you like if you wished.” Ruby continues to rub Jake’s back, “I was considering accepting George’s proposal, so you could get the money and have everything you ever wanted.” 

She continues quickly, “But I couldn’t do it, I am too selfish. One of my better qualities,” she laughs. “I thought about it and I would miss you so much! I would miss the way you make that little snoring noise at night, I would miss waking up next to you, you wrapped around me, your hair all a mess. The way you smell, the way you look when you are mad at me, because I can always tell you’re not really mad. The way your beard scratches my face when we kiss. The sexy way you look with your shirt off, especially when your pants fall low, your hips sticking out. The way you always pour me my drink first even when you’re really thirsty and the way you put your hand on my back when we walk. I would miss the way your eyes twinkle when you want to take me to bed and the way your cheeks are rosy after you do. The way you call me Princess…yes I would have missed you terribly,” Ruby sighs. “I only entertained that thought for about two seconds. But I’m glad any thoughts like that are over now.”

Jake replies.  "Fifty thousand dollars is a lot of money. Maybe we'll make that much anyway, who knows. I told you, I'd have just blown it looking for someone like you. Except that when the money was gone I wouldn't have you." Jake is quiet for a few moments and all they hear is the splashing of the bath water before he asks, "How did you come to be Ruby instead of Constance?"

“Well, if your name was Constance would you be happy about it?” Ruby scrunches up her nose. “It’s no big deal really. One day I came home from school and I overheard my mother in the other room telling one of her friends how horrid my red hair was. And her friend said she thought it was beautiful, the color of a ruby and that she didn’t appreciate how special it was. I found out later that “friend” was my grandmother. I told you I never met her and I didn’t. I didn’t even see what she looked like that day, I only knew it was her because I heard my parents fighting later that night. She had come to see me but they sent her away. So when I left home I just introduced myself as Ruby. Seemed like it fit.” She shrugs, "And sounds much nicer that Constance. Plus," she smiles, "Red is my favorite color."

They are quiet again for a while. “The thought occurs to me that I should have more serious earlier when you were talking, you know, about us. I’m really happy you want things to change like that. I already told you, I don’t want to share you either. And I don’t want you running off and not coming back. I am yours, and only yours, I hope you know that and feel it to be true.” Ruby leans over the tub and kisses Jake. “And one more thing. I want, no I need to be able to tell you how I feel without you freaking out. Think you can handle that?” 

"Me lose my cool?" Jake says with mock righteousness. "Ok, so one time I go a little crazy. As long as you warn me before you go doing stuff this poor Philadelphia boy hasn't experienced before I can handle it. Just don't expect me to tell you what I'm thinking every minute of the day though. I'll take Ruby the way she is, but it works both ways." 

Ruby laughs. "All I'm saying Jake is I want to be able to tell you that I love you. I don't care if you can't say it back, but I want to be able to tell you that whenever I feel like it. And you don't always have to tell me what you think either. I know the truth." She pauses. "Besides if I want to know what you're thinking you know I can find out without you telling me," she giggles. "I'm not going to do any of that other stuff again. It wasn't very fair of me I suppose and I just don't think you're ready for it." 

"I know those abilities are part of you, and I really wouldn't have it any other way. Just try not to shock me senseless, eh?" He pulls on strands of her hair that are dangling down over him in the tub. "It might be too late for the senseless part," she says giving him a fake look of surprise before she laughs and pulls back on his wet hair. 

After Jake’s bath is over they wait until Laurie can see them. “Ms. Gilson, I want to thank you for taking care of me last night. You showed an extraordinary amount of kindness to me on your part. This is for you, from Jake.” She hands her the basket. “And this is from me, to pay for the bath.” She hands her a folded up bill. “I hope one of these nights you’ll stop by the Lucky Lady after work so we can treat you to a free dinner, some drinks and entertainment. I would really like it if you did.”  Laurie smiles and says "Thank you very much. I can stop by tonight after we close if that is alright with you."

Ruby exclaims, "That would be wonderful. We'll be at the El Parador for dinner from 5:00pm until about 6:30pm. After that we'll be at the Lucky Lady." Ruby takes Laurie by the hands and squeezes. "I really can't thank you enough for taking care of me. I'll see you tonight." She lets go of her hands and Jake and Ruby leave, heading back to the Lucky Lady.

On the way back Jake takes them on a detour to the gun shop and purchases two double action revolvers with a medium barrel length and a double barrel shotgun. On the way back Jake explains to Ruby the conversation he had with Jeff Mills about his background, and then about what happened upstairs last night with Jeff and his friends. "Don't say anything to him yet, but I wanted you to know. Maybe we can deal with this tomorrow. Feel like taking a ride to the mine with Jeff if he still wants to?" "Sure, baby. I haven't seen the mine since the day we took that fun detour with the coach." Ruby scrunches her nose. "Maybe we'll bring some lunch with us, make a day of it."

Jake and Ruby arrive back at the Lucky Lady. Ruby gets a coffee and heads out to the front porch. She sits on the steps and it doesn't take long for the puppies to come running out. She pets and plays with them, smiling and talking with the people passing by in the street.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 68, “Trouble on the Road", Friday, March 17th, 1882, * 

Kate arrives at the door of the Booth residence.   Kate hears Conrad Booth's voice say "Who is there?" in response to her knock.  "It's Katherine. I've talked to Mr. Seawell. I'm meeting him in an hour to fill out paperwork. We'll probably need you as well."  "One minute." He opens the door and looks his impeccable self, tie tied and in his three piece suit. "I hope you managed to get a good price from Seawell," he comments.

Katherine does not look impeccable, still dressed in the leather pants, vest, and duster with her hair loose from her ride. She had the sudden urge to tweak his tie or muss his hair, just to see what would happen. Instead she kept her hands properly to herself and said, "I think so. $675 for the store building. We've been shot at together, so he wasn't inclined to haggle."

Booth says, "Which is why I thought you would do better at the negotiation than I would. Good, that means that the total cost of the house will only be $ 325, which is half to two-thirds below what it is probably worth. Not bad for just a few hours work, we'll turn you into a businesswoman yet." He laughs and says, "That is, if being a rancher, waitress, pianist and teacher aren't enough to keep you occupied."   "You left out student and foster mother," she added lightly. "Did I ever spend days just sitting quietly reading the day away? It seems very long ago." 

Taking on a more serious tone he says, "I've been thinking. We should probably put the house in just your name. You might have difficulty getting people to send their children there if they think the building is owned by a no-account gambler."  "You're not a no-account, and someday people will see it," Kate said, slipping her arm through his. "But I do agree. $325 I can afford, although I feel you should have gotten some profit from this transaction. Still, you'll be no worse off and you'll have my gratitude which I hope counts for something."

"Some profit?  My dear Katherine, having you own a house here in town instead of living 100% of your time out on that ranch of yours is reward enough." He slows the pace and says, "I...uh...would like to apologize for last night. I was having such a happy time that I became...well...I was far too forward. It was inappropriate. It will not happen again."

Katherine was quiet, looking away. "Thank you," she said simply as she squeezed his arm. They walked in silence for half a block before Kate spoke again. "I'm glad you were happy. It was a good day." She paused. "Well, it was a good day until I got to….well, you know.  Things rather fell apart then."  Kate spent the rest of the walk telling Conrad about Ruby's "demise" of the night before and the fear that hadn't been lifted until the morning.  Booth says that he heard about it but since the men spreading the news were drunk he didn't put much stock in it. He says that he is glad that they are safe.   

After arriving at the Lucky Lady Jake gives the purchased weapons to Jeff Mills. "Here you go, put these up for use as you see fit. Maybe you could hide one of the revolvers behind the bar, or make something to hide it there." 

When Jake finds Hoover he sits with him for a while and updates him on what he heard and thought about the Vigilance Committee meeting. "I'm not exactly clear on what real power they have and what real power the Merchant Association has. Could you explain that to me?"   Jake also tells him that he'll be attending the next meeting and intends on casting a supporting vote for Rodriguez.

Hoover replies, "The Merchant's Association is the one with power in that it hires and pays for the Town Marshall. But the problem there is that his and their authority is only limited to the area of the town streets. The places outside of the town, including all of the ranches, are supervised by the Sheriff. 

The Vigilance Committee's official responsibilities are limited to only the church and cemetery, but the want to have more. Basically, they make proposals and if the Merchant's Association also adopts them then the proposals are considered to be town law. There is some overlap between the Committees, the most vocal being Frank Condon and Bill Watkins, so that group is not without its influence. It's funny, that Priestess Minerva is all upset now with Adair just as you and Ruby are, but when it comes to the Vigilance Committee you are on the same page as he is."

Jake asks. " Do you know who really owns the church land."  Hoover replies, "The Vigilance Committee. The Civic Association owned all the town land and when the committee divided the church and cemetery went to them while the other town land was kept by the Merchant's Association. There's also that other church in the southeast part of town. It's privately owned by that Mexican priest that runs it.

Ruby gets bored after a while so she decides to take a walk. She lets Hoover know where she is going before she takes off. She ends up at Lacey's General Store. She finds herself standing at the counter where Mr. Lacey is.  "Good afternoon, Mr. Lacey. I'm looking for a particular book and I hope you can help me. Romeo and Juliet, by Shakespeare. Any chance you have it?" She smiles at him and waits for his response.

He looks momentarily surprised by her entrance. He says, "It is good to see you....well."   She replies, “How else would I be, sir?" She raises an eyebrow for a moment.   He leaves that question hanging without supplying an answer to it. 

She interjects, "Yes, I do have my heart set on Romeo and Juliet, Mr. Lacey. I have heard it's the most amazing romantic love story ever and I'd like to see for myself. I told you a long time ago I like fairy tales. He checks his library and says, "No Miss West, I do not believe I have a copy of that in stock. If you are looking for Shakespeare though I do have "The Merchant of Venice", "Richard III" and "Hamlet". If you have your heart set on that volume I could check with my book distributor and probably get a copy for you by next week."  She asks, “Could you order it for me then?"  He replies, "I would be happy to. I'll send a letter off to him today. Are there any other books that you might be interested in?"

"No thank you, that one will be enough to keep me busy for a long time. You'll let me know when it's here then?" Lacey nods and Ruby wishes him a good day.  She heads back to Hammer's Jewelry. She goes inside and right up to the counter. "Good Afternoon," she says smiling. "Is the ring available yet?"  Dick Hammer has the ring ready, charging her $ 1.50 for the repair. While she is there he also shows her the Ruby ring again. He comments "If somebody could afford to get you this diamond they should certainly be able to afford the ruby."

Ruby pays the $1.50. "Well, that ring is going back to it's owner. I doubt he'll be buying me anything any time soon," she laughs. "Out of curiosity, how much do you think it's worth?”  He replies, "Given the size of the diamond I'd say around $ 2,000. Possibly a little more."  She comments, “As for that one," she glances longingly at the ring, "I just might buy it for myself! A girl shouldn't have to wait around for a man to get her everything she wants." She sighs, "It is kind of expensive though." She scoops up the diamond ring and put it in her pocket, "Thanks Mr. Hammer." 

Back at the Lucky Lady Jake chats with Niles Hoover for a while longer before he heads upstairs to clean up before dinner. He waits for Ruby to go with her to meet their friends at the El Parador for dinner.  Once she has completed her errands Ruby goes back to her room, where Jake is waiting. She puts the ring in the safe before getting ready. She chooses the green dress at Jake's insistence (since the last time she wore it he was in jail) and take her time doing her hair and making herself pretty. They head over to the El Parador to meet everyone for dinner.

Kate and Conrad arrive at the County Claims Office where Mitchell Berg has just arrived. Seawell comes along by the time that Dennis Winston has the paperwork all ready. The transaction moves along smoothly, with Booth collecting the money from Seawell.  Once the business is done Booth invites Seawell, Berg and Winston to all join them for dinner at the El Parador. Winston declines, saying that his wife Sherry will have dinner ready for him at home. Seawell agrees to join them as does Berg. 

Meanwhile, on the road to Tombstone, Nanuet and Chester's ride west had begun uneventfully. By late morning they have reached the crossroad that goes north to Dos Cabezas and west towards Tombstone. At around 1 PM they passed by the road branching off to the south to the Shaw Ranch, which Chester remembers from his initial trip to Promise City. 

They continued west in the direction of the Dragoon Mountain. At around 2:30 PM they near the mountains and then hear the sound from around the bend of approaching horses and some type of vehicle.  "What do you think? I'm sure it's just someone out for a ride. Let's stay on the road."  And the Wells Fargo stage rounds the bend and comes into view. Chester notices that it is traveling at an excessively fast speed, something he hasn't seen since that first day back in January when they had trouble with the outlaws. 

Upon seeing Chester and Nanuet ahead he slows the team up somewhat, more akin to a normal traveling pace.  Chester waves to Nevers. "Afternoon Mr. Nevers. Where're you going in such a hurry? There's no trouble behind you, is there?"  He gestures for them to ride along saying "Sorry can't stop. The only problem with using these horseshoes is that when we stop the animals have to take a long rest." Chester and Nanuet turn around and ride alongside. 

Nevers says "Probably no trouble, but when we were around a mile outside of Tombstone we picked up a tail, a pair of riders I didn't care for the look of. They might not have been any trouble, but we have no passengers on this run and some valuable cargo, so we figured why take chances."

Chester states, "We're headed for Tombstone actually. What'd the riders look like, so we know to watch out for them?"  Nevers replies, "One had denim pants, a robin's egg-blue shirt, brown bandana and brown hat and was riding a chestnut brown horse. The other had black corduroy pants, tan shirt, black leather coat and black hat. He was riding a black horse with white spots on the rear quarter. Good to see you again Mr. Martin, good luck in Tombstone."

Nanuet had let Chester do the talking, and listened intently to the reply.  "Well I have a few prayers that will help us if needed, but two riders hopefully won't cause us trouble. Let's keep going, we can rest when we get to Tombstone."

Chester and Nanuet turn around and resume their ride towards Tombstone, the road running south of the Dragoon Mountains. The next two miles are quiet. As they approach a section of road where a short wooden bridge crosses a stream they see the aforementioned horsemen. They are thirty feet off from the road. The men are both dismounted as their horses drink from the stream.  Nanuet quietly says to Chester "Let's see if we can mind our own business and ride past. No need to go looking for trouble." Nanuet picks up the pace a bit and continues to pass by."

Nanuet may not have been looking for trouble but it appears to have found him. The man with the black leather coat and hat looks up towards the two riders. It has been nine weeks since Nanuet has last seen this man who he immediately recognizes the cattle rustler named Billy Claibourne. He last saw him during the attack on the miner's stage in January. Just from the look on Claibourne's face it is obvious that he recognizes Nanuet, Chester or both.

At the look of alarm, Chester draws his Remington, but keeps it pointed toward the ground. "Afternoon, gentlemen. Out for a ride?"  At the look of alarm, Chester draws his Remington, but keeps it pointed toward the ground. "Afternoon, gentlemen. Out for a ride?"  Nanuet reacts quickly to the look of recognition. "Chester, what are you doing?" he says in a low voice. "These guys don't want to chit chat with us, lets go!"  Nanuet then casts a spell as they ride off. 

Claibourne draws his revolver and his friend follows suit. Claibourne yells “:Stop and get off your horses”  As he points the revolver towards Nanuet a mist then begins to rise up from the ground between them.   Nanuet says, "Well Chester, that mist might buy us a few seconds!”

Chester and Nanuet ride back and to the side while they talk, so as to not be in the exactly the same target spot as they were when Nanuet cast the mist. The cloud makes for a solid wall of vapor. Claibourne fires four shots in rapid succession, all traveling well to Nanuet and Chester's right. He then takes his last two shots of his six-shooter, these being more deliberate with a pause between them, each of these now coming closer to the two. 

Chester and Nanuet both immediately realize that if they continue to ride back in the direction that keeps the cloud between them they should be able to reach a distance of a few hundred feet before the rustlers are able mount up and ride through it.  Nanuet comments, “Either we fight or we get going, what do you think?"

Nanuet points to Chester to ride in the direction that will keep them hidden and put distance between them and Claiborne and his companion. Nanuet then spurs his horse forward and rides hard, keeping his head low to lessen any target he may present when he leaves the cover of the mist barrier.

While Claibourne reloads his weapon his companion fires off six shots into the mist, another four in rapid succession followed by the final two spaced apart. The first five shots all fly to their right, the final shot passing between Chester and Nanuet's horses, which are now around 150 feet away from the mist. Given the angle of the road and foothills they will soon pass out of the protection of the cloud barrier.

Nanuet suddenly has a change of heart. He checks his mount and unslings his rifle. "Last time Claiborne’s messes with us." he says, gritting his teeth. He focuses on the area where he last saw Claiborne and waits for the cloud to clear. A breeze blows and thins the mist. As soon as he can see either of them Nanuet aims and fires.

Nanuet's aim is off, the rifle bullet striking the ground ten feet in front of Claibourne. Both men are still standing where they were earlier, neither having moved towards their mounts. Claibourne's friend is reloading as Billy Claiborne returns fire with his revolver. He again lets off four shots in rapid succession. The first two of these shots are aimed well but slightly high, passing just above Nanuet's left shoulder. The third shot barely grazes Nanuet's left arm. The final shot falls lower, fatally striking the horse that Nanuet is riding.  Nanuet drops off the horse, keeping the fatally wounded beast of burden between him and his enemy. He uses the horses body as cover as he reloads his rifle. 

Chester is confused by Nanuet's actions, saying to himself “I thought he said to keep riding? he thinks as he sees him wheel his mount.”   Chester hears more shots being fired and sees Nanuet’s mount go down and sees the elf wince in pain as a bullet grazes his arm. "Wow, this just got interesting!" he exclaimed. 
Chester unslings his rifle and takes a shot before heading towards where Nanuet is taking cover.

Nanuet then peers over the dead animal and uses the body to steady his arms and takes another shot.  Nanuet's shot strikes Claibourne in his left arm. Claibourne was holding his revolver in both hands so his fifth shot it thrown off, flying wildly to the left. He raises the revolver back up with only his right arm and takes aim at Chester as his companion finishes reloading.

Nanuet continues the pattern of using the horse for cover while reloading and for stabilizing his arms while shooting. He slides back and forth behind the horse’s body, trying to not come up in the same place twice.   After firing, Chester spurs his mount towards Nanuet, dismounts and joins him behind the cover.

Claiborne's last bullet misses Nanuet's head by a couple of inches. He turns around and runs back towards the stream where his and his companion's horses are still standing while his companion kneels down to make himself a smaller target as he raises up his revolver towards Nanuet and Chester to cover Claibourne's retreat. Chester’s first rife shot misses.

"Dang, that was close!" Nanuet exclaims as Chester dismounts his horse and joins Nanuet behind the cover. Chester follows Nanuet's example and braces his arms as he shoots. The two continue to reload and shoot at the two bandits.

Claibourne manages to successfully get to the stream and mount up, gun still in hand but not yet reloaded. His companion lets off another four shots in rapid succession, two hitting the horse carcass and the other two striking Nanuet, one for a serious wound in Nanuet's left shoulder and the second a serious wound to the upper chest below the shoulder. Simultaneous to this Chester lets off three shots from his Spenser rifle at the man firing on them, all missing.

Nanuet grits his teeth after receiving the two wounds. "Keep firing Chester, while I heal myself." Nanuet takes the last three-inch stone and says the command word, waiting for the healing light to take at least some of the pain away.  Chester's military training takes over and he realizes he must keep the two bandits at bay while his injured friend heals himself. He takes aim with the rifle and fires three shots, emptying the rifle. Nanuet sees the necklace blow and feels the energy from the stone in his hand as it begins to glow. 

Chester's first shot barely misses the kneeling man who lets off his fifth shot which misses. Chester adjusts his aim and his second shot is perfect, entering the man's forehead just above the eyes and causing his brain to blow out the back. Chester's final shot is at the mounted Claibourne, hitting him in the back. Claibourne reacts to the hit and then kicks his horse onward, as he starts to ride out of the stream and off towards the nearest hills away from Chester and Nanuet. As he rides away Chester sees him unsnap and draw a fresh revolver from a holster in the horse saddle, replacing it with his empty gun. The dead companion's horse is left behind.

Nanuet watches as the green energy flows from his hand and up to his upper chest and shoulder. The blood begins to flow back into the wounds. The shoulder shot had gone cleanly through but the upper chest wound still contains the bullet which Nanuet then sees get expelled from his body. The wounds then both begin to heal over. 

While the healing is taking place Chester reloads his Spenser rifle. The wounded Claibourne continues to ride away. Nanuet sits up and sees the body by the stream. "Great shot Chet! Well, I think I'll be OK. Let's get out of here before he comes back with friends." Nanuet gathers his supplies from his dead mount and begins searching the dead man and his horse. The man has a wallet containing $ 43.00 and some paperwork that tends to indicate the man was named Monty Blackwell. 

Chester keeps an eye out in the direction where Claiborne rode off.  They mount up to head westward. The horse that Nanuet now rides does not take willingly to a new rider and it takes a few minutes for Nanuet to calm the animal.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 69, “Dinner with some friends", Friday, March 17th, 1882: * 

Kate, Conrad Booth, Mitchell Berg and Patrick Seawell head over to the El Parador, arriving the same time as Minerva and the five of them sit down at one of the Cantina's larger tables. Mitchell Berg gives Minerva a warm greeting saying, "That was a wonderful service you conducted last Sunday. Can we expect more of the same this week?"  

Minerva's eyebrows shoot up in surprise. "Gracias Senor, I hope that you found it enlightening as well?" She continues in a puzzled tone "I was unaware that there was a service this Sunday. It was my understanding that they were held only twice a month."  He replies, "Actually only once a month, Reverend Haggler could only make it to town that often. But Sunday being the Sabbath I guess I just assumed that you would now be holding them weekly."

Dorita arrives to take their orders.  Kate says, "Thank you, Dorita. And I'm sorry, about earlier," she added quietly, her face flushing. She turned back to the table and said, "If you all will excuse me for just a minute, I'll go make myself presentable." Kate went up to her room and stripped off the leathers, cleaning up as best she could and dressing in her elaborate, plum colored dress. Her hair was brushed and pinned up in a soft style. Then she went back downstairs to join the others.

As Kate was taking her seat again Ruby and Jake entered. Kate waved them over. Minerva was talking to Mr. Berg about preaching and Kate took the opportunity to talk to Ruby and Jake. "With all the confusion lately, I didn't get to tell you I got my building! Conrad gave me a hand. We got both buildings from Mr. Bauer, and sold the store building to Mr. Seawell. I'll use the house for the school, and Ginnie and I can stay upstairs when we need to stay in town."

Ruby takes a seat. "Well, Kate, I have no idea what you just said, but it sounds like you got your building for the school! That's wonderful news. More reasons to celebrate!" Ruby notices the looks she is getting from around the table. "What? I didn't say we had to drink to celebrate, did I?" Ruby laughs. Jake interjects, "Good news Katherine. When I went to see Tony Lucky last night I noticed that Bauer was gone and was concerned you wouldn't get the building. I was going to offer to help you, but Mr Booth beat me to it." Jake smiles and nods to him. "I'm very happy for you." He says sincerely.

Kate replies, "You were? That's very sweet of you, Jake, thank you. I don't want to take your money, but I might still need a bit of other help now and then." Kate looked over at Conrad and whispered, "It looks like you won't be taking a trip to Prescott. Mr. Lucky was at work last night."

Ruby states, "Hello, Mr. Booth," She turns and nods, "Mr Berg, Mr. Seawell. We don't see you gentlemen for dinner too often. Will you be joining us at the Lucky Lady after dinner tonight for some entertainment?"  The men exchange glances. Booth says "I'm sorry, but I have a table to run at the Long Branch." Seawell says, "And I have to ride up to Dos Cabezas. I need to bring my father back here tomorrow to help me set up our company's new office. But I'll come by tomorrow night with him if that's okay." She replies, "Of course that's ok, you are always invited to come by. We'll take good care of you whenever that is. 

They turn to Berg who says, "Sure, why not. I'm not one really one for saloons but I've heard your singing from my house up the street. It's high time I came by to show my appreciation."   "Your appreciation? We should be showing appreciation to you! You've always been around to help us when we need it, we're been very lucky to have you as a friend." Ruby pauses, "Although I was wondering if you would still want to be associated with me, seeing as how you were at the Vigilance Committee meeting and apparently they have a problem with the way I dress...." Ruby lets her statement hang in the air.

He laughs and replies, "Of course I was at the meeting. I'm a lawyer, lots of legal work can come from the foolish ideas of equally foolish people." He then glances around the room and softly says to the others at the table, "Please don't repeat that. I do regular business with several of those people."  Ruby smiles at him and leans closer. "I won't repeat that but aren't you then putting your business at risk by being seen with us.. I mean me?"

He laughs, "Not to worry, lawyers are expected to spend time with criminals and undesirables, that's where much most of our business comes from. I must admit, your group has brought me a lot of business as of late."  "I hope our continued business will be more of the kind I had today," Kate said, glad to see this lawyer had a sense of humor. He would be a good ally for all of them. 

Kate looked around the table. She was a little confused by how Mr. Seawell and Conrad dealt with each other. It was hard to tell if they got on with one another or not. At least Conrad had not said anything when she told him Tony Lucky was out of jail, she had been a bit afraid he might do something anyway. But apparently a day to cool off had calmed his temper.

"Criminals and undesirables, huh?" Ruby raises an eyebrow. "Well, I'll take that as a complement, although I'm not sure my friends will," she laughs. "I’m glad to hear that anyway, this is Jake's favorite dress and he'd be awfully disappointed if I couldn't wear it anymore. Don't you agree?" Ruby gives him a mischievous smile while moving her shoulders to show off the dress. "I'm sure you'll have a great time tonight. What's your favorite song? I'll sing it for you."

Berg replies, "Really. Well, I'd have to say that my favorite song is the old Civil War tune "The Girl I Left Behind Me." Do you know it?  Kate says, "I know it. My father used to sing that when I was a little girl, after he came home from the war. I learned to play it early on."  Ruby adds, "Oh yes, I know it and I will sing it for you tonight. But Mr. Berg, is it just a tune you like, or is there a girl you left behind somewhere?"   

He smiles and says "A little of both. My Uncle used to sing it at family functions when I was a boy. But there was a certain young lady named Betsey that I left behind back in Johnstown, Pennsylvania when my family decided to move west.”  "Well, I shall sing it for your Betsey then, that's settled." 

Laurie Gilson enters the El Parador. She begins to move in the direction of the table then notices all of the people at it and stops. She glances back towards the door and it appears that she is thinking of leaving.  "Laurie!" Ruby sees Laurie and jumps up to greet up. She takes her arm and guides her back to the table. "My, this is turning into a nice dinner party, now isn't it. I'm not sure if you all know each other but I'll introduce you all anyway." Ruby goes around the table introducing everyone to Laurie, and gently pushing Laurie into a chair next to Mr. Berg. She tells the story of how Laurie saved her from an early demise at the hands of Mr. Eastman with much exaggeration.

Ruby excuses herself from the table and heads into the kitchen. "Dorita, it's Ruby," she calls out looking around for Dorita. She sees her preparing some food in the corner and starts walking towards her. "We have a lot of people for dinner tonight and could use some of your extra special refreshments."  Dorita innocently replies "Special refreshments? Why whatever do you mean?"  Ruby answers, "I didn't mean anything except for the wonderful food and drink that has no rival anywhere else in this town. What did you think I meant?"  Dorita innocently says, "Oh, I wouldn't know" and hurries off into the kitchen.

Ruby follows quickly after her. "Oh, no Dorita, what does that mean? No holding back now. Listen you owe me for throwing me an engagement party to the wrong guy last night!" Ruby moves closer to her. "Come on, what does that mean?"  Dorita says, “"Oh, at first I thought you were asking for one of my special teas. Perhaps a bottle of wine would be better."  Ruby playfully narrows her eyes, "Yes, I've been wanting to get my hands on some of those teas. Are you telling me the truth?" she smiles. "Or are you trying to keep me out of trouble?"

Dorita's eyes narrow and she says "We can discuss this later if or when my Grandfather returns. Here," she reaches into a cabinet and takes out a bottle of wine. It has dust on it and the writing on the label is in Spanish.  The smile drops off Ruby's face as she takes the bottle. "What do you mean IF he returns?"  Dorita says, "He on dangerous mission. Bring Sonoma back because of risk. Last time he go on mission he call dangerous my mother and uncle not come back."

"Dorita," Ruby says softly, "But that was a long time ago and your grandfather is more powerful and wiser now. And he has friends to help him." She puts her hand on Dorita shoulder. "He's a clever man, he'll be ok." Ruby gives her a big hug from behind. " I wish you could come and hear me sing, I could make you feel better."   The wood elf replies, "No, that not work tonight. That was Pedro's plan yesterday, he decided to hold the party here to distract me from worry. Tonight I too worried to not worry. Probably go to bed early and take special tea to help sleep."

Ruby says, "Go to bed early, let Pedro take care of things. I wish I could help. Mr. Gonzales figured we would only hurt him by being there, that is why he didn't ask us. I'm sorry Dorita." She hugs her again. "Is there anything we can do?" "No thank you," she replies.  "Are you sure? I could help you cook..." Ruby says, the smile returning to her face. Dorita shoos her out of the kitchen, but not before Ruby grabs some plates of food. 

As Ruby got up and went to the kitchen, Kate looked around the table and smiled. "Well, Mr. Seawell, before today it had been quite a while since I'd seen you last. Why don't you tell me all about my new neighbor? How are you new interests working out?"

Seawell replies, "We've been focused on the mine near Dos Cabezas. We have my father managing the operation, he's a retired United State Army Colonel who spent a quarter-century with the Army Corps of Engineers and was their Chief Geologist when he retired. He's one of the best people you'll ever find for finding things in the ground. 

It's funny, but most of what we've done the last month has been intentionally finding water rather than silver. We're making life easier for the farmers who live in the region, irrigating their fields and pastures. As a result they now have time that they never had before, which they spend helping us with the mine. 

My father also believes in sharing the profits with our employees. They get no ownership of the mine itself, but a percentage of any ore that they help extract they get to keep. Most of these farmers are wood elves, who have lived on the land for centuries. Their assistance has been quite beneficial."

Kate says,  “It sounds like a good business. We certainly made the right choice in offering the building to you. If you told most people that farmers welcomed a mine, they wouldn't believe you. But we've had quite a bit of assistance for our ranch from the Apache in the mountains. I've been surprised, I find much more ready assistance here than I ever did in Boston."

Ruby returns to the table with the food and wine then helps herself to wine glass from behind the bar. "So, Laurie, when was the last time you came out for dinner?"  Mrs. Gilson answers, "Oh, that would have been a long time ago, over a year-and-a-half ago. Back when my late husband Peter was still alive."  Ruby states, "That's an awfully long time to go without having a nice dinner out with friends, Ms. Gilson. So it was fortuitous that I stopped to redecorate your walkway then?" Ruby laughs and pours her friends some wine. "To good friends!" she toasts and takes only a small sip.

Minerva sits contentedly sipping her drink, enjoying the buzz of conversation around her.  When Kate finished up her talked with Mr. Seawell, she turned to the new priestess. "Miss Florencia, I believe you wanted to discuss your festival, did you not?"  When everyone is gathered at the table Minerva lays out her ideas for the Festival of Dionysus.   Her hands gesture excitedly as she begins pouring out the details. 
"...And Katherine I was hoping that you would be willing to plan and be in charge of the children's activities. It would be a wonderful way to showcase your teaching skills and to acquaint yourself with the parents and children in and outside of the town. Perhaps you could use the money raised in these activities to procure supplies for the school.” 

Excitedly turning to Ruby and Jake, "...Oh it would be perfect if the owners of the Lucky Lady could coordinate some friendly competition between the saloons.  Ruby you are so talented and you know everyone in town. I would love it if you agreed to putting an entertainment committee together. you know, music, singing, maybe even a play. Music and theater are very important to the festival of Dionysus.  I'm sure the Merchants committee will be quite involved as well. Your business partner Senor Hoover has graciously agreed to set up a meeting and plead our cause." This Festival is going to be a real boon to the town, as well as a LOT of fun!  So what do you all say? Can I count on you? " She looks at each of them with so much enthusiasm and such a hopeful grin. It is difficult to refuse.

Kate replies, "You know I will be happy to help in any way I can, but I think you overestimate my abilities. I haven't spent much time with children, and Tom and I..." she paused and looked down for a moment. "I'll be learning as I go once the school is running, and children here I imagine are rather different in their games than children in Boston. But if you still want me I will try. When do you intend to hold the festival?"

"Oh Katherine this is great," Minerva grasps Katherine's hands and bounces in her seat. "Just Great! I'm sure you will be fabulous, and you won't be alone you know. This is your opportunity to solicit help from the families who have already agreed to educating their children through you. It will give you all a chance get to know one another.  "and as for the best time to hold the festival...,"she places her finger on the side of her face and contemplates "well that will depend on what works for the Merchants Committee, but it is imperative that it be held in early spring. So that means sometime in late March or April. I know that doesn't give us a lot of time but, the sooner the better.

Ruby states, “Minerva, that sounds like a very fun and… ambitious idea! Don’t be surprised if people around here aren’t willing to help you. It would be wonderful if the Merchant Committee helped you but they might not be the helpful sort, if you know what I mean.”  Minerva waves her arm, brushing away the concern, "Oh, no I'm sure they will be a main force in this, after all this is a Merchants festival. It's all about bringing income to the town. They will surly see this as a money making venture. And what's good for the merchants is good for the town. So I'm confident that most everyone in and outside of town, except a select few from the Vigilance committee, will want to participate." 

Ruby smiles, "My, you are very... positive. One of the biggest and most powerful members of the Merchant's Committee is my friend Adair, and he'd say no just to spite you, and us. But I'm sure you will find a way. You are very persuasive."  Ruby pauses then continues quickly, "But I don't have that much experience with them. You may have more luck than us when it comes to them.  Now I told you I would help and I will. I would be happy to sing or help put on a play. I can ask some of my friends to be involved also. I’m not sure about setting up an entertainment committee and planning it all, that’s not really my type of thing.”

Minerva laughs gaily " Now Ruby you can't help but sparkle. It is your gift! And You certainly do have what it takes to form a committee. You've already begun. Now you just gather your friends together and you'll see, they'll be jumping all over you like those cute little puppies of yours begging you to let them help."   Ruby says, “Sparkle, I like Senorita." Ruby winks at her. "I will do what I can, but I can't guarantee anything." She put her finger to her lips. "The puppies are cute, aren't they," she giggles. 

Minerva says, "Well now that that's all settled I would like to propose a toast." She raises her glass up high. Thinking how truly blessed she is to have found such wonderful friends. "To Friendship and Prosperity. May Dionysus continue to smile upon us all!" She spills a small amount of her drink on the floor for the gods and raises the glass to her smiling lips.   Ruby raises her glass with Minerva and takes a sip. She was really starting to like her new friend. "You and I will have to talk about what you expect, for entertainment. You know, what will make your gods happy." 

Kate made the toast, repeating only "To Friendship and Prosperity," and leaving out any reference to Dionysus. She really had no business in a religious festival, but it would help Miss Florencia, and herself. She looked over at Conrad and thought, A businesswoman indeed.   Jake joins them in the toast, no stranger to the god. He wears a faint smile and chuckles to himself thinking that Promise City is never going to be the same. 

Ruby turns to Laurie, who is still looking a little uncomfortable. "Are you having fun Ms. Gilson? We don't normally talk about business at dinner time."  Minerva turns her bright smile to Senora Gilson. "This festival will be exceptionally profitable for you Ms. Gilson. You may want to hire extra help for it, since everyone will be getting all gussied up for evening festivities. Not to mention how dirty the cowboys will get showing of their rodeo stunts! "  

Laurie states, "Oh how right you are about that. My business was mobbed last Saturday, as it is every month before the worship service. But even more so then since they heard the preacher was a woman. We even opened early on Sunday morning for some last minute folks to bathe."   Minerva states, "Glad to see I'm good for business. Maybe I should embroider you a tapestry to hang outside the bathhouse. "cleanliness is next to godliness" "she chuckles.

"Senorita Minerva, what kind of evening activities are you planning? It wouldn't include a costume dance now would it?" Ruby looks at her hopefully.   Minerva exclaims, "A costume dance! What a novel idea! See, you're already full of ideas. I wonder who you could get to host it!"

Ruby states, "We have plenty of space, we could have it at the Lucky Lady. But," she pauses, "Some people won't come to a saloon. Might be better to have to somewhere else." Ruby starts getting excited. "Oh but a costume ball! I've always wanted to go to a costume ball! I already know what I'm going as! How exciting! Isn't it exciting Jake?"  "It is very exciting Ruby." He replies but knows she isn't really listening to his response and remains caught up in the moment.  She squeezes his hand, then turns to Kate, "Isn't it, exciting?"   "Of course, Ruby. I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself wherever it's held. Costume balls are a great deal of fun."

"I went to some as a child but that's not the same... Not like it could be here. Now, partying, that I am good at," she gives a wide grin. "Kate, what will you dress up as? Hum.. who can help me with my costume?" she says out loud but to herself.  Kate states, "I really don't know Ruby. I haven't had more than ten seconds to think about it. Perhaps you could take a look around when we go to Tombstone. Otherwise I'm sure Mrs. Kelley could help you."   Yes, Mrs. Kelley..." Ruby starts drifting off into thought. 

Minerva says, “Katherine, I had forgotten that you are from Boston have you attended many costume balls ? Oh It could be so elegant! Perhaps you and Senora Gilson could put your heads together." I agree with Ruby that the Ball would best be held on neutral ground. Perhaps a Hotel? I'm not familiar with the town so I'm not sure what would be large enough. Perhaps someone could transform their barn?  Or maybe one of the bankers would be willing to help with that.”

Minerva turns to Jake, So Senor what part will you play in this festival. Can I count on the Owners of the Lucky Lady to join the Saloons and Restaurants together in some friendly competition?"  Ruby pipes up suddenly, "Senorita, barns and elegant don't go together. The Promise City Hotel is the nicest we have but they don't serve alcohol. But what if you just set up in the street? A big dance floor and stage, and you could decorate the streets and buildings...   Jake, will you get dressed up?"   "Yes within reason. I do have a reputation to maintain." he laughs as he says it when they all look at him askance. "I didn't specify which reputation."   Ruby squeals and giggles loudly. "Jake's going as a PIRATE, so he can keep his reputation!"  

Ruby turns back to Minerva. "Jake is the smart one around here, he probably has some good ideas..."

"Si, Senor Jake is certainly clever and I can see the ideas swirling in his head as we speak." Minerva teases.    "Can you now?" Jake gently pinches Ruby under the table and winks at her. "We'll see if I can live up to all this expectation. I am willing to contribute, but I won't promise cooperation among the saloons. I think some will, but friendly competition may be a stretch. I'll talk to some of the other owners before the meeting and see if we can generate some support for the festival before the Merchant Association meeting begins."

Thankfully Minerva had moved right on after she had asked Kate about the ball. She already had so much on her plate, taking on another responsibility was impossible. The room was beginning to feel close.   "Please, excuse me for just a moment, I'll be right back," Kate said smiling. She then stood and made her way through the Cantina and onto the front porch where she took a few deep breaths and took a moment to count her blessings. They seemed many today, but they came with responsibilities she wasn't sure she could fill. But tonight was not the time to worry about that.


----------



## Silver Moon

To be continued


----------



## Silver Moon

More computer problems.  Full post below


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 70, “Captured", Friday, March 17th, 1882: * 

Chester and Nanuet get back on the road and continue west to Tombstone. After around half an hour they hear the sound of gunshots. The shots are well to the north, somewhere in the Dragoon Mountains. There are a total of a dozen shots in all, fired as three burst of four continuous shots. They are then followed by another series of four continuous shots coming from a much closer location, somewhere on the road to the east behind them at a distance that Chester estimates to be between a quarter and a half mile.

Nanuet states, "OK, time to ride Chet. Let's see if we can make it to town without any more trouble." Nanuet and Chester spur their mounts forward quickening their pace attemtping to make it to Tombstone. They make good time, covering the next two miles rather quickly. They are still in the last foothills of the Dragoon Mountain range, around five miles east of Tombstone. Storm clouds are starting to accumulate in the sky above and the wind has picked up. 

As they round a bend they see a horse drawn wagon parked on the side of the roadway around 150 feet in front of them. A pair of horses are hitched to the front of the wagon which is facing in the direction of Tombstone. A pair off saddled horses, each with a rifle sticking out of saddle holsters, are off to the side of the wagon. 

There are three men, each of whom is wearing a revolver. One is at the front of the wagon and also has a shotgun by his side. The other two are in the back, prsumably the riders of the other two horses. The two in the back are currently securing a canvas tarp over something large, standing four feet high, in the middle of the back of the wagon. The remainder of the wagon appears to be empty.

Nanuet slows his horse and motions for Chester to do the same. They cautiously approach the wagon and Nanuet scans the men to see if he recognizes any of them. Chester states, "Let's be extra careful. There's a lot of shooting on the road today and you probably can't pray too often. Sorry about earlier. I thought those two would've been more neighborly since we had the drop on them."

Chester and Nanuet continue to ride forward. When they are within fifty-feet of the wagon one of the men in the back of it pulls off the canvas tarp. They find themselves facing the the barrel of a metal cylindrical device first invented in 1862 by Richard J. Gatling, and later updated in 1871, known as a Gatling Gun. 

Chester is familiar with the heavy machine gun from his time in the United States Army. One of the men in the back of the wagon stands ready with the handcrank on the rear of the machine used to realign each of the twenty separate magazines within the drum, each of which fires twenty rounds, for a total of a four-hundred shot capacity. Chester knows that this gun can fire ten rounds in the same amount of time that he could fire back one from his own weapon, which is still holstered. 

The man in the front of the wagon stands and turns towards the two. "Why don't you boys stop right there," he says. Neither Nanuet or Chester recognize any of these three men. Nanuet does as the man says and checks his horse. He waits quietly for the man to continue.

An uncomfortable two minutes of silence pass by.   Nanuet and Chester then hear the sound of horses, not from the road but up on the hill to the north.   They see seven mounted riders on the top of the hill a quarter-mile away riding down towards them, one of whom appears to be Billy Claibourne.   Chester mutters, "Damn. Out of the frying pan, into the fire." Chester looks over the men manning the Gatling gun, trying to tell if they're soldiers or not. Common bandits wouldn't have the resources for that kind of firepower. 

Nanuet takes a deep breath and trots forward.  He speaks loudly and says "Look, are you guys going to help us or kill us?  That there is Billy Claiborne.  Either you are with him and you are going to gun us down or maybe you could help us with that contraption of yours.  Any bounty money can be yours.  What say you?"  The man in the front of the wagon tells Nanuet "You boys just shut up.  If we'd wanted you dead you'd already be in hades by now."
Chester thinks to himself, "What do you want? Are you linking up with Claibourne? Or were you reacting to the gunfire?"

The seven riders start to close.  The one in charge of the wagon tells his two companions "Keep a close eye on these two.   The boss will want to find out what they know."  Nanuet couldn't decide what to do.  Just trying to do a simple errrand he thought.  It always turns into a mess.  But I know one thing, I won't let them take me without a fight!  All the muscles in his body tensed.  He tried to keep himself calm but was finding it difficult.  He did all he could to try and discern what the men wanted. "Who's the boss?  You guys work for that clown Claiborne?  Besides, what makes you think I will tell you anything?"

He replies, "Claibourne and I both work for the boss.   Hey, Billy looks injured.  You do that to him?   Better tell me what you know before he gets here, otherwise I might just turn you over to Billy Boy and let him finish what he started."    Nanuet states, "You should see what we did to Billy's partner.  Watch yourself or you'll be next."

At this point Claibourne and his six companions are now around 300 feet away, each with a weapon in hand.  The man says "Look, I'm not playing games here.  We have you outnumbered five-to-one and outgunned fifty-to-one.  If you want to live you'd better give me that message you were bringing to the Earps."

Chester leans toward Nanuet. He whispers, "What is he talking about? Have any ideas on how to get out of this. There's not much chance for running away. That Gatling gun would cut us to pieces. Unless we go in opposite directions. But one of us would likely die."  Nanuet turns to Chester and says, "The only way I know how to handle things is to tell the truth.  I don't know about you, but they won't get me alive."

Nanuet then turns to the man who gave him the warning and responds calmly.  "There must be some mistake, we have no message for anyone.  We are simply looking for the halfling newspaper man because he wants to publish a story that is incorrect.  And as for your threats, I am not afraid to die."

One of the two men standing beside the gatling gun says "He's lying.   I was in the Palace Saloon last night when this Indian and his friends helped the Elf Deputy arrest Gifford.   He's in tight with the Earps."    The spokesman of the group says, "We want to know what information Gifford spilled.   Tell us now or you'll find I'm not just making threats.  Not being afraid to die is a different think than wanting to die."   The other riders are now around 200 feet away and closing.

Nanuet states, "Yes, I was there when they arrested Gifford.  He killed my friends partner.  I have no idea what he told anybody after they took him away.  Why would I?  I am not the law and neither is he."

The man by the gun says "You weren't just there.  The Palace doesn't allow non-humans so you're lying about that.  You were working with the law.  Your story about that halfling is a pile of cow excriment."   The leader says, "The Earps seem to have trained you well.  But you're taking the wrong side on this one Indian." The seven riders close to 100 feet.

Nanuet states, "You're right, I wasn't just there, we were looking for the man who killed my partners friend and that was one of the places we looked.  And if you really knew what was going on you would know I never went inside the Palace, because as you stated, they don't allow non-humans.  Say what you want about my story, I never lie.  We simply want to make sure a story gets straightened out before it hits the papers is all.  I don't work for or with the Earps.  So say or do what you wish with me, I have no information for you and neither does he."

The riders reach the wagon.   Billy Claibourne is visibly bleeding from the two wounds.   "Good you got them.  Why are they still alive?", he asks.  The man towards the front of the wagon says "The boss will want to find out what they were planning to tell the Earps.  Looks like Gifford talked.  If he spilled the plans we could be walking into an ambush."   

Claibourne says, "Then what Frank?  I get to kill them for shooting me?"     The man replies, "That'll be up to the boss, but right now you'd better get to town and see a doctor.  Robby, you go with him to make sure that he gets there."   Claiboune nods.  He and the one other rustler start to ride off to the west.

Nanuet states, "So, just what exactly do you plan on doing here?  I told you we have no information and we have no idea what Gifford said. So if you want to kill us then get it over with because we have no information."  He says, "You hard of hearing Indian?  I'm taking you to go see the boss.   You may not talk for me but you will for him."   

He gestures up to two of the riders that just rode up and says, "Get their weapons."   The two men ride up alongside Nanuet and Chester.  Nanuet is seething with anger at this point but he looks over at Chester and realizes it would not be fair to him if he was to try anything stupid at this point so he reluctantly lets them approach and offers no resistance.

Chester and Nanuet's weapons are removed.      The man on the wagon tells tells the two men in the wagon.  "Secure the gun but stay close.  If these guys try anything or have friends who try to stop us we may need it fast."   He tells the other five "We're going back to the ranch.   A pair of you should ride alongside each of them, one to each side, the other take up the rear.  We'll lead."

Nanuet rides along, paying attention to his surroundings.  He tries to look at the men closely as they ride so that he can remember them if he needs to in the future.  He awaits anxiously for the trip to end counting the horses steps as they trot along.

They ride north, circumnavigating around several mountains in the Dragoon range.   They then head a bit to the northeast and soon arrive at a valley with a two-acre corral containing thirty cows, a barn and a farmhouse.    They ride down to the area and approach the farmhouse.   The man in charge gets out of the wagon.   

"He tells the four men nearest Nanuet and Chester "Get them off the horses and bring 'em inside."  He tells the others "Put the wagon and horse into the barn."  Nanuet continues to do what the men say, offering no resistance.  Again he looks the men in the face whenever possible trying to imprint them into his memory.  Chester also looks around trying to recognize his surroundings. How far will these guys go to get this information they think Nanuet has? When will the others wonder where we are? He snorts. Where's George Eastman when you need to raise an alarm?

Nanuet and Chester are locked in one of the bedrooms. Chester says, "I don't suppose you can pray for a way out of here. We're in some bad trouble. We don't have what they want and we killed one of them."  Nanuet replies, "I don't have any prayers that can help us."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 71, “Prisoners“, Friday, March 17th, 1882, 3:00 P.M.:*

Nanuet and Chester hear some raised voices outside of the bedroom. The door and walls block most of it but they do catch the following:  "..shot up Billy pretty bad..." then a minute later "...tipped off the Stagecoach" follow by the other voice saying "Damn. Fisk won't be happy, he wanted it..." and then after that "....because we don't know what they were going to tell the Earps."

Chester says to Nanuet, "Things have gone from bad to worse. They think we foiled their stagecoach robbery. Let's check the window. Maybe we can get out that way."  Nanuet replies, "Good idea." He walks over to the window to check it out. While he does so, he mentally calls to his companion Maska in hopes of making a connection with her.

The window is boarded up from the outside and won't open. The door then opens and a man walks in. Two of the rustler that escorted him in come in as well and based upon the body language this new one is clearly the leader. The man has intense deep blue eyes, a thick mustache and receding hairline. He has a firm build and is wearing revolvers on each side, a fast draw revolver on his right and a long barreled revolver on his left. Once the three enter the door is shut behind them.  Chester takes a hard look at the leader. There was something familiar about the guy. He was the bartender at the Oriental Saloon in Tombstone. How'd he get to be the man in charge? 

Nanuet looks the three of them in the eyes ending with the man he perceives to be the boss. "So what do you want to know. I already told your friends we don't know anything."  He replies, "They also said that you've been doing all the talking. So I'd like you to keep your mouth shut Indian and let your friend talk for a change." He looks at Chester and says, "I want the truth. I'm not a patient man. What were you two going to tell the Earps in Tombstone?"  Chester snaps back to the present. "That is the truth. We're not going to see the Earps. Why would I want to do that? I was in their hoosegow before."

He replies, "Ah, you must be Mr. Martin then. I have friends in your town. We heard that you and Cook were arrested, and then let go without trial. So the Earps gave you freedom in exchange for cooperation. Is that it?" Chester replies, "No. That's not it at all. I had a good lawyer. He convinced the judge that it was all Danby Jones's doing. I just played along."

The rustler leader continues to question Chester to no avail. He finally gets frustrated and says, "Fine, we'll leave you here for a while to think about your future and if you want to have one. Strip down to your skivvies, I'm not leaving you any concealed tools or weapons to try to escape." 

Chester shrugs. He strips down to his underclothes. "See? Nothing hidden."  Nanuet also strips, although reluctantly. Maska hadn't answered his call earlier, so he tries again to reach his companion.  "That too," the leader says, pointing to Nanuet's necklace.  "The necklace does not come off. Not while I am still breathing." Nanuet says, his voice remaining steady and calm.  Chester thinks, “Uh-oh. Hope that guy doesn't push too far.”

The man reaches into his pocket, then removes it, something in your hand. "If that's the way you want it," he states and waves his hands at Nanuet. A white powdery substance falls over Nanuet's face and chest. He immediately discovers that he can no longer breathe. Before he passes out Nanuet clutches his hand around the necklace and holds tightly. He does his best not to panic as the asphyxiation occurs.

Chester yells out, “"What in Hades did you do? Stop it."  The two cowboys keep Chester from interfering. Nanuet eventually collapses onto the floor. The leader steps forwards and removes the necklace. He then casts some type of spell over Nanuet, who remains unconscious but Chester can see his chest moving again.  Chester relaxes somewhat when he sees that Nanuet is still breathing. "You satisfied?"

The man replies, "Yes. Don't try anything, that isn't the only magic at my disposal. Think about the situation you are in and maybe you'll be more willing to talk." He has his men gather up Chester and Nanuet's possessions and then they depart, locking the door behind them.  Chester rushes over to Nanuet and shakes him lightly. "Nanuet, wake up. Don't you die."

Nanuet finally wakes up three house later. "What happened? My head hurts." He reaches for his necklace. "Chester, where's my necklace?"  Chester replies, “"Those damn cowboys took it with our clothes. The leader used some sort of magic to choke the life out of you. Then he took it. I recognize that guy, though. He was the bartender at one of the saloons in Tombstone. Sit still while I try to pry the boards off the window."

Chester gets part of the first board off the window and peers out through a crack between that board and the next. Three armed Cowboy Gang members are outside around twenty feet away and watching that corner of the building. It will therefore be impossible to get out that way unseen, at least until it gets dark. 

They look around the room. The floorboards seem solid and from what they saw outside the building was constructed on a low foundation, with not enough of a crawlspace for either to crawl through.  The front of the farmhouse was two-story, but this bedroom is along the single-story side section of the building. The ceiling above is flat, although they remember this part of the building as having had a pitched roof.

Chester will look for a way to get above the ceiling.  Chester lifts up the lighter Nanuet onto his shoulders. They check the room's ceiling boards, finding all of them are firmly in place but notes also that they are made thinner and made of a lighter wood than the wall and floor boards. 

They hear somebody approach quickly get back down. One of the two gunmen who had been with the leader before enters the room carrying two metal buckets. His partner stands outside the door with a rifle pointed into the room. The man only enters the room a few feet then puts down the buckets, saying "Boss said for us to bring you some food and water, you'll be with us for a while. You can use the empty bucket when you need an outhouse." 

He backs out the door, closely watching the pair. The doors are then locked from the outside. One bucket is two-thirds full of water. The other bucket has four cooked ears of corn, a loaf of bread and two hard-boiled eggs.

Chester says, "That's a good sign. They must need us for something other than this message we're supposed to have. That means they're not going to kill us outright. So, there's time to figure out an escape." Chester peels an egg. He thinks out loud, "Were we the primary objective or just one of opportunity? Probably bad luck. I guess the stage was the main target."

The room itself was dark, with only a very faint amount of light coming through the boarded up windows. That light began to fade although sunset was still an hour away. Based upon the smell in the air Nanuet concludes that darker storm clouds had rolled in. 

The storm the begins, with bright flashes of lightening that provided more light through the cracks, however briefly. The two search the barren room, the furniture having been removed. They find a nail. That provides them with a tool to use to then search between cracks in the floorboard where they locate and dig out four more nails, two ten-cent coins, a rolled up two-foot length of fishing line with a fishhook at the end and sewing needle.  Chester asks, "What can we do with this stuff? The fishing line can be a strangling cord, if it comes to that."  Nanuet states, “I suppose we could in a pinch but let's hope it doesn't come to that.” 

Nanuet estimates that it is approximately 9:00 PM when he senses that his animal companion Maska is nearby. The storm begins to intensify.  Nanuet calls to Maska, and tries to sense her well being. He instructs her, if it is safe and she can travel in the storm, to head back to town and go to the Lucky Lady, which she would know the Lucky Lady well as Nanuet stays there sometimes, and try to lead his companions back to where they are being held.  After receiving back a message of worry from Maska, Nanuet mentally reassures her, and asks her again to get to the Lucky Lady, trying somehow to alert his friends to where he and Chester are.

Nanuet tells his friend, “I am not sure if Maska got my message or not, but I tried to send her back to Promise City to get the others. Now I wonder if that wouldn't just be leading them to right into trouble." Chester shakes his head. "I still can't get over the fact that you can talk to your wolf without saying anything. If Maska gets to them, they'll know something's up. I hope that's enough."

Nanuet pauses and circles the room a few times. He peers at the buckets, cups his hands and scoops some water out and drinks before continuing. "I agree that they must need us for something or they would have killed us by now. Let me try to contact Maska again. I suppose we could work on that window again now that it is dark. That rain and thunder is pretty loud, should mask the sound. Although I am not sure where I am going dressed like this." Nanuet says with a laugh trying to lighten the mood a bit. 

Chester smiles. "I think that's the least of our worries. One of us should listen at the door while the other loosens that window. It's a better bet than going into the ceiling. I hope Maska can get the others soon. The cowboys don't strike me as a patient bunch."

Nanuet states, "I have always had a connection with animals, since I was young. Maska is special though, very smart, and we have a unique bond. I just hope that she heard me and is on her way to get them. I'll listen at the door. You work on that window. Try to keep the noise to a minimum though."  Nanuet makes his way over to and then crouches next to the door to the room listens intently. He stays off to the side so that if the door were to be opened he would not be directly in the path.

"Will do. Let's try this." Chester resumes prying the boards off the window.  They time the prying of the boards to coincide with the thunder to mask the noise. They manage to get the first board off and then a flash of lightening brightens the sky. They see two guards still outside, wearing yellow slickers and carrying rifles. Both have moved further over, around fifty feet away, towards the edge of the barn where the roof offers them some protection from the rain.

Chester states, "One down, a couple more to go. Think we can sneak by those guards?"  Nanuet thinks deeply for a moment. "I doubt it. We will make too much noise trying to get out the window and it will probably take us too long to execute. Also, if we do get away they will easily track us in this mud. I think we should loosen up all the boards so that we can easily get them off, then in the morning when I can pray for new spells we can make a better effort. What do you think?"

Chester replies, "Good point. I just hope whatever they're waiting for isn't 'til tomorrow. We shouldn't sleep at the same time, just in case they come back tonight. Do you need to sleep to get your spells back?"  Nanuet answers, "Yes, I actually need about four hours of rest in order to get my spells back. Maybe you should sleep now and then in a few hours I will wake you and you can watch while I rest then after my time you can sleep again?" Nanuet says in a solemn tone. Chester thinks on this for a moment. "OK, Nanuet. Let's get the window boards loosened first. I want to be able to get out of here fast." 

He then states, "Chester, I am sorry to have gotten you into this. It was my idea to chase after Chumbley so he didn't print that story about Ruby's death. I appreciate you being a loyal friend and accompanying me. I am not sure how we can get out of this one, but if we ever do, I owe you one."  Chester replies, "Considering how you've patched me up before, I think we're even. We'll get out of this fine. It's just how much it'll cost us that I'm worried about. I hope this isn't some sort of trap for the others."

Chester and Nanuet spend the next half hour working the boards loose, timing the loudest work to coincide with thunder. They fix them back in place. Once they are done no more than five minutes pass when they hear the sound of the door to the room unlocking.  "Here they come. Hide the nails and fishing line under the bed. Be ready to rush them. I doubt they're here to tuck us in." Chester gives a half-smile.  Nanuet stifles a laugh and then attempts to hide the line and nails before they enter. He then prepares for the door to open.

The door opens and the room fills with light from a lantern in the hallway. It is the same two men, one standing further back with a shotgun.  Chester's guess that they weren't there to tuck them in proves to be incorrect in a sense, in that the man who enters the room has a pair of wool blankets under his arm. In his other hand is a metal bucket. He puts the bucket down, which is empty, and picks up the other one left for a toilet. He then drops the two blankets onto the floor and saying "Boss says it'll be cold tonight."

Chester states, "Er. Much obliged." Once they leave, Chester looks at Nanuet. "Well what do you know. Looks like I was wrong. They're not stupid. That guy with the shotgun was too far to get to before he fired. Something's going on and I don't know what it is. I guess we'll find out in the morning. Hope your god grants you some good prayers."

Nanuet says nothing to the men but nods when they mention that it will be a cold night. "No, they certainly aren't stupid or at least have not seemed to make any mistakes yet. They need us alive for some reason or another, have to figure out what that is. Well, get some rest now, I'll stay up and keep an eye on things."  Chester sleeps until Nanuet estimates it is just after midnight. He then wakes Chester to watch for the remainder of the night while Nanuet sleeps.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 72, “The Calm before the Storm“, Friday, March 17th, 1882,  7:00 P.M.*

Once her mind had quieted Kate turned and went back inside the to her seat at the table. "If you haven't settled it already, I think Ruby is right about having the dancing outdoors. It would be a shame not to enjoy this nice spring weather, and it shouldn't be difficult to build a floor for dancing. Beside, I imagine the other activities will take place outdoors as well."

Kate turned to Conrad and asked, "Do you think Kate Higgins would be interested?"  Conrad replies, "I'm sure that she would be. She's always one for a good party. I think the opposition will come from the Vigilance Committee."

Ruby exclaims, "Minerva, this is a great idea. Mr. Berg and Ms. Gilson, what do you think?" Laurie says, "I don't know. It has been so long since I've thought about anything other than just running my business that I don't know what to think." Kate nodded. "Sometimes a change is just what we need to open our eyes again and bring us out of our shells."   Laurie says, "That's easy for you to say. I heard that you are a widow too, but you have all of your friends to help support you. I've had to struggle every day just to get by ever since my Peter was killed. The first extravagance I've allowed for myself is this meal."

Ruby looks to Laurie. "I'm sorry Laurie, we didn't know." Ruby looks her right in the eyes. "After what you did for me last night, you won't be able to stop me from being your friend, you may even regret your act of kindness one day." Ruby smiles at her. "We know things must be tough for you but I'm glad you came out with us. Everyone needs some fun every once in a while."

"It is not easy to say," Kate said gently. "I was alone in Tombstone for three months before I came here. I had a family in Boston, but I couldn't make myself leave the place where Tom was. I would be there still, alone in a dingy room with only a bottle for company except for the one chance I took. I got on the stage and came here. That decision changed everything."

Laurie puts her hands on Kate's and says, "I'm sorry, I didn't know. It appears that we have some things in common. I wish that I had your strength. When Peter was killed....well....I acted instinctively. Peter had kept a gun inside our cashbox and I used it. I spent the month after that in the Wilcox Jail while they petitioned the Territory for a judge. That month behind bars drained me of any strength that I had left. My trial was the first one that Judge Isby held in this county, and he found me innocent. That's so absurd, how can any person be 'innocent' if they've taken another person's life." She starts to cry and then looks up at those around the table "Oh, I'm so sorry, you were having a fun time, planning your party. And now I've ruined it. I should be leaving."

Ruby hops out of her chair quickly and hugs Laurie tightly. "You haven't ruined anything and we're not letting you go anywhere. You've just given us another reason to make sure the party goes well." Ruby pushes her down gently into her chair. "You only did what you had to do Laurie. We all only do what we have to. You should spend some time with Kate, maybe even out at the ranch. She loves it out there so much, she always comes back refreshed."

Mitchell Berg speaks up and tells Laurie, "Listen to these folks, they're smart people. As for your trial, Judge Isby got that one right. Even if that man hadn't shot your husband you were still well into the law to stop him from firing at anybody else. Businesspeople have a right to protect their businesses. That's especially true of your line of work, as when people are bathing they are most vulnerable, being naked and unarmed. 

I'm sure the knowledge that you keep your customers safe has helped your business. In fact, you should have one of those newspapermen point out that you've successfully protected your customers from danger while your main competitor on the other hand managed to get himself captured and tied up by Deadeye Douglas."

"The ranch for me, is probably like your business is for you. Something we were supposed to do together. It's my way of keeping him with me." Kate reached across the table and took Laurie's hand. "You still have strength, if you'll allow yourself to use it. It hurts. Every time you try to move on, or feel happy, you feel guilty as if life shouldn't be good again. My best help is knowing that Tom would not have wanted me to spend my life grieving and drinking." She smiled softly. "Come see me whenever you wish. A good cry now and then would do us both some good."

Everyone at the table is silent for a few moments. "Alright, enough crying for today!" Ruby gives Laurie a sympathetic glance then a smile.  Berg turns to Minerva and says, "About the festival, anything that can help pull this town together would be a good thing. Right now the town seems to be on a collision course in two separate directions."  Kate comments, "There must be a middle ground, but from what I've heard the Vigilance Committee wants a level of restriction far beyond what you would see in even the most "civilized" of cities. There's nothing wrong with wanting this town to be a safe place for everyone who lives in it, but they must realize that we live in the Arizona Territory, not Rome."

Ruby exclaims, "What power does the Vigilance Committee have anyway? Who cares if they don't like how I dress?"  Kate answers, "They are the only ones who really care, they and a few others who are frightened by people who won't be cowed by pressures of society. They don't really see a low-cut dress, Ruby. They see a woman who has said 'I will live my life the way I want to. I will chose for myself to be single or married, run a business, take a lover, save money or spend it.' They are afraid that independence will spread and they will have to live in a world they can't control."

Ruby states, "Come on, we're done with dinner, let's go to the saloon." Ruby stands. "Mr. Seawell, we'll see you and your father tomorrow?" He nods. "Very good." Ruby bounces off into the kitchen and pays Dorita for the dinner. She gives her another hug. "Feel better. If you need anything, please come and get one of us." Ruby gives her a genuine smile before bouncing back out to her friends. 

"Alright, off we go!" She takes Laurie by the arm and escorts her to the Lucky Lady. "Have you ever played cards, Ms. Glison?"  Laurie replies "Well, when I was a girl my friends and I would play the game Old Maid when our mother's weren't around. Is that what you mean?"  

"No, no Old Maids around here." Ruby squeezes her arm. "We'll have to teach you the game of poker, one of these days." Ruby looks back over her shoulder to where Mitchell Berg and Jake are talking. "What do you think of Mr. Berg?"  She replies, "I don't really know him. He must be a customer of the other bath house, although I could probably talk him into coming to mine instead now that we've been introduced. He seemed inclined towards that given his suggestion earlier."

Ruby replies, "Good, so you won't mind spending some time tonight keeping each other company then? Senorita Florencia will most likely sit with you too. The rest of us have to work, you understand." Ruby points them to a table in a good location. "If you need anything just ask." She heads to the bar and instructs Hoover and Mills to take good care of the table. 

Katherine said good night to Mr. Seawell and Conrad, telling him she would pay him the $325 on Monday to square away the house. She had sensed his discomfort when she was talking about the last few months, so tried to be reassuring when she said good night. She went over to the Lucky Lady then and got to work, laughing a bit as she heard Ruby began matchmaking as she passed by.

As they leave the El Parador Jake is speaking with Mitchell Berg and notices that Minerva seems uncertain if she is following them. "Senorita, you are coming with us, no?" Jake smiles, takes her arm and pulls her along with them. As they leave a white owl flutters down and lands on Minvera's shoulder startling Jake. He recovers quickly and they continue on. 

"Senorita, Mr. Berg seems to think you have an excellent idea as well. He's a good man to know. Perhaps he and I don't see the world exactly the same but he is a man of integrity and he tells you plainly where he stands. I respect that." Jake welcomes them both to the Lucky Lady and Berg finds himself a seat with Ms. Gilson. 

Jake takes Minerva aside for a moment before gathering up his poker players. "Al Brower who is one of the owners of the Comique often comes to play poker here. If he comes tonight I'll mention your idea and suggest he speak with you tonight. He's a good sort too. Have a seat and enjoy yourself, we'll talk later." Jake gets himself a whiskey from the bar and checks with Jeff Mills to make sure everything is well. After that he greets his players and settles down to his game.

Ruby wishes Jake luck with his game, then she heads to the stage and waits for Kate to be ready to play. "I'm going to start with Mr. Berg's song tonight, Kate." Ruby gets to stage and greets everyone to applause. "I'm going to start the night with a song for a friend who is here tonight." She smiles and nods to Mr. Berg and starts her set by singing "The Girl I Left Behind Me."

_I'm lonesome since I crossed the hill,
And o'er the moorland sedgy
Such heavy thoughts my heart do fill,
Since parting with my Betsey
I seek for one as fair and gay,
But find none to remind me
How sweet the hours I passed away,
With the girl I left behind me.

O ne'er shall I foget the night,
the stars were bright above me
And gently lent their silv'ry light
when first she vowed to love me
But now I'm bound to Brighton camp
kind heaven then pray guide me
And send me safely back again,
to the girl I left behind me

Her golden hair in ringlets fair,
her eyes like diamonds shining
Her slender waist, her heavenly face,
that leaves my heart still pining
Ye gods above oh hear my prayer
to my beauteous fair to find me
And send me safely back again,
to the girl I left behind me

The bee shall honey taste no more,
the dove become a ranger
The falling waters cease to roar,
ere I shall seek to change her
The vows we made to heav'n above
shall ever cheer and bind me
In constancy to her I love,
the girl I left behind me._

At the first break Jake takes Al Brower aside and tells him briefly of the Priestess Minerva's festival idea. "Seems to me it would be good for the town, saloons, restaurants and hotels. I figure we can come up with ways that all the saloons benefit and get a shot at some extra income. There are plenty of folks to keep us all busy, there would be no need of cut throat competition. Of course not everyone would feel that way. Why don't you speak with Senorita Florencia yourself and see, she is very persuasive and that is a good sign of the potential success." 

Jake introduces Brower to Minerva, "Senorita Florencia, may I present Al Brower one of the owners of the Comique. I told him briefly of your festival idea, but I'm sure I cannot do it full justice." Jake gets a refill on his glass as Katherine wanders by and listens in on the conversation.
Brower says to Minerva, "I actually own more than just part of the Comique, I'm also part owner in the town's Gun Shop and also the Cigar Shop. I think that all three of my businesses could become part of this festival. Please tell me more."

Senor Bower sits with Minerva as she enthusiastically regales him with her festival ideas, including her thoughts on raising money for a town fire truck as well as supporting the new school. .."And so Senor, you can see how profitable this will for your businesses and the town, both financially as well as spiritually. And it will be such fun! " Finally running out of steam she leans back in her chair and beams at him..." Senor Jake has informed me that you are an honest and clever man, Senor. I welcome your support and thoughts on the matter. "What part would you like to play in the Festival?"

Al replies, "Well, I'm always one for contests. Perhaps some marksmanship contests, and I could donate a new weapon from my gun shop as a prize. For that matter, cigars make good prizes too and it could help to bring me more customers in the future. As for the Comique, it's too small for most of what you're planning but if you decide to split up the evening events into different locations then I'd be happy to offer my saloon."

Minerva is so thrilled by the positive response she can barely contain herself. She reaches over and squeezes his hand while the excitement dances in her eyes. “Oh, a Marksmanship contest! Senor Jake was right, You are such a clever man! Wonderful. wonderful ideas! And prizes too!  Yes, Senorita Katherine and Ruby were also suggesting that we do much of the evening events out doors. Like a street faire! She leans in and says in a loud whisper "I do believe they are conspiring to hold a Costume Ball also! Will you be attending?” She grins at him mischievously and clapping her hands together. "Oh, We shall put on a festival that will have Dionysus blessing the crops and livestock for years to come! "The gods do love a party!"

Ruby finishes her first set and heads outside, like she normally does. She stops along the way to chat happily with customers, going over the story of her demise over and over again. Once outside she breathes in the fresh air and watches the clouds gather, as the wind has begun to whip around. She leans on the railing and closes her eyes, wishing for the rain. Later it would rain, and she would enjoy it.

Laurie Gilson approaches Ruby after she finishes the set and comments "Your singing is wonderful. Thank you for inviting me. I'm going to be going now but I'll stop back tomorrow if that's alright with you." Ruby smiles at Laurie. "Thank you for the compliment, Ms. Gilson, I always like to hear I'm appreciated. Of course we'd be very happy to have you, you'll always be welcome here." Thunder rumbles in the sky, "Hurry home before you get soaked!" Ruby calls out after her. 

While Laurie and Ruby they are talking Mrs. Helen Barker enters the Saloon. She heads immediately for Jake's table and asks "Room for one more?"  "Helen, you have always been welcome at the table, have a seat." Jake smiles and deals her in.  

Helen replies, "Why thank you Mr. Cook. Hello, I believe that I know most of you here," she looks around, "Al, Neil, Henry, Forest....and who might you be?" He replies, "Alfredo, Alfredo Garcia, I work for Biff Johnson." She asks, "Have you been playing here long?" He replies, "Si, Mr. Jake invited me. This is my first Friday night though. I usually play here on Thursday but last night's game, well, you know." She nods and says, "Yes, I remember." 

Ruby saw Helen walk in as she was talking to Laurie. She would go in and ask about George, but not now. She sits on her normal spot on the porch railing and watches the rain fall from the sky with a faint smile. Outside, lightening strikes and rain begins to fall.

Kate heard the thunder crash and smiled. "Here it comes," she said to herself. Mrs. Barker had just come in and gone to Jake's table, which she hoped wasn't a bad sign. She took a quick look around the saloon, noting that everyone seemed to have what they needed for the moment, then slipped outside where Ruby was sitting on the porch. "Good to see, isn't it?"

"Kate!" Ruby smiles, "Come here," she motions to her friend. "Yes, I love the rain, it's so refreshing and cleansing. Except for the mud part," she giggles. Now that Kate was close enough to her, Ruby reaches out and puts her arms around her friend. "So... I heard you refused to believe I was dead. I really appreciate that you know."

"It was such a ridiculous thing," Kate laughed. "Really, Mr. Eastman was so drunk he could barely walk. I talked to him a bit, and told him it was time to face facts. So he said something like 'There is no future, she's gone from me forever!' That's what set the whole thing off. I wasn't too worried until no one could find you. I still didn't think Mr. Eastman had done anything, but we've talked about what can happen to a woman alone, and I was afraid something like that might have happened." 

Kate slipped her arm around Ruby's waist and hugged her back. "It was such a relief to know you spent the night safe. I can't believe I knocked on Laurie Gilson's door last night! I was so close...."  Ruby tightly hugs Kate back. "Poor George," Ruby laughs, "I must have embarrassed him good to do what he did. I'm not sure you or anyone here heard what happened. It's a long story but it ended with...well..." A soft blush appears on Ruby's cheek, "I stood up on a table in the El Parador and screamed that I loved Jake and would never marry Mr. Eastman." She shakes her head. "It's just crazy Kate, I feel like I'm crazy."

"I didn't know there was anything that could still make you blush," Kate teased. "You're not crazy. But love can do that to you. It sends your head out in ten different directions, that's the fun part." 

Jake’s table plays for the next half-hour, Jake winning $ 12 thus far for the night. The winner so far this evening is Blacksmith Henry Weller, having a surprisingly good night and being up over $ 50, although everyone else at the table is confident that his luck will soon turn.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 73, “The Stranger“, Friday, March 17th, 1882, 9:00 P.M.*

Katherine and Ruby are finishing up their conversation when a man rides up. He has on a leather long coat and wide-brimmed hat which are deflecting most of the rain. He hitches up his horse and walks inside. Ruby and Kate both notice his face, clean-shaven except for a neatly cropped mustache, short hair neatly cut, and deep dark eyes. He ignores the women and walks directly into the saloon.

"The silent type. We should probably head in and see what the tall, dark stranger wants." Kate paused a moment. "You know, that face was familiar. The horse even more so. Come on, Ruby, let's go see who he is."  Ruby furrows her brows for a moment. "He looks familiar to me too. You said you recognize his horse? Strange." Ruby hops off the railing. "Yes, let's go. I should ask Mrs. Barker," Ruby says snidely, "How George is. The sooner he leaves Promise City the better for all of us." 

Ruby takes Kate hand and they head back inside. Ruby heads to the bar and looks around for the stranger.   The stranger has just finished taking off his gunbelt, a revolver on each side, and hands the belt over to Luc. He then removes the coat and hat, hands them to Luc as well, and says, "Find somewhere warm to let these dry out and there will be a dollar in it for you." He has on a tailored three-piece chocolate brown suit over a tan cotton shirt with a western style tie. With the exception of this man's well-worn and still wet cowboy boots his wardrobe could double for something of Conrad Booth's.  The stranger gets himself a whiskey from Niles Hoover. 

Kate gets a better look now at the man's face inside of the well lit Saloon and she freezes up.  "Oh no. No, no, no," Kate whispered. She followed Ruby woodenly over toward the bar and laid her suddenly cold hand on her friends arm. Katherine whispered in Ruby's ear, "Johnny Ringo. He knows us, you, me and Jake from the rustlers caves. Why is he here? Why isn't he in Tombstone?"

"Kate," Ruby whispered, "Stay calm. He might not have noticed us yet, he didn't seem to on the way in. Listen, go in the kitchen, quietly take Jeff with you and tell him what is going on. And stay in there but keep your eyes and ears open." Ruby looks at Kate seriously, "Now's not the time to argue, he knows you better than the rest of us, GO." Ruby gives her a little push. Luckily Jeff was already standing near the kitchen. 

Ruby casually walks over to Jake's table. She stands across from where he is sitting and bends forward slightly. That always gets his attention, she laughs to herself. Jake does look up and when he does Ruby discreetly tugs on her ear and earring. Jake nods and she starts walking back across the room, closer to where Ringo is standing. She makes sure to catch Jake's eye, makes sure Ringo isn't looking at her, then ever so slightly nods towards Ringo.  The gunfighter turns and walks directly towards Jake's poker table.  Ruby makes sure to get herself out of the view of Johnny Ringo as he walks towards Jake.  

Kate walked over to Jeff Mills. "Can you give me a hand in the kitchen please, Jeff?"  She slipped into the kitchen and walked to the back door, hopefully out of Maria's hearing. "Jeff, you know Jake, Ruby and I had some exciting times when we first came here. That day we brought Maggie those bed frames from the cattle rustlers caves? That man who just came in is Johnny Ringo. We didn't see him, but he was there that day. He saw the three of us and Nanuet. We don't know why he's here.  Ruby wants me to stay in here, but she wanted you to know what was going on."

Ruby knew that Jake would get the signal she had just given him, the ones they had worked so hard on... 

_Flashback.... February 16, 1882 _
While they are lying in bed one day Ruby looks like she is preoccupied. “What are you thinking about?” Jake asks as he strokes her hair.   “Oh, just thinking about all the trouble we get into. I have been thinking lately that we should have some sort of signals, so we know if we need help, you know things like that. What do you think?” Jake looks confused so Ruby sits up. “Ok, so if I’m standing across the room and you see me going like this,” she quickly runs her fingers of her right hand across her chest from left to right, “What are you going to think?” 

"That you must've dropped crumbs on yourself, if you spilled whiskey you'd use a hanky." Jake says in mock seriousness. "Of course if I ran my hand across your chest it would mean something different." 

Ruby shakes her head and laughs. “No, you would think, I’d better get over there, she needs me NOW.” Ruby pauses and she smiles. “Right? And if I went like this,” she discreetly tugs at her ear, “That would mean, this guy is dangerous, be prepared, watch your back. And if I go like this,” she runs her fingers over her lips, “That means?” 

"Err... chest means you need me now, ear means dangerous guy, so lips must mean.... " Jake scratches his beard a couple of times ".... Jake's an idiot and he still can't figure it out." 

“Lips means come over here and give me a kiss!” Ruby laughs as she leans forward and kisses Jake. Then she leans back, sitting on her feet. “No, really, it means time to create a distraction or go along with a distraction I am creating. We just make up whatever signals we want Jake. We can’t have them be obvious or someone else will guess what they are too.” Ruby stops to ponder for a moment. "I think we should have more, what do you think?” 

"You're right, pulling the ear to get me to listen is a bit too obvious" He rubs his eyes. "OK, it's early still but I'll ask my brain to start working." He sits up also. "But let's make a couple of things simple, I don't remember complicated stuff. Left hand for Jake, right hand for Ruby. So if you want me to create the diversion run the fingers of your left hand over your lips. Fingers of right hand means you are about to create one." Jake stretches his arms and yawns. "Seems to me we ought to have a 'we need to get the heck outta here' signal. We do a lot of that." 

"Yeah, that signal is... if we see the other one running start running too," Ruby giggles. "Oh ok, I'll be serious. How about if we rub our neck? And if we do that we should pick a spot to meet in case we get separated. How about near our horses, just in case it's serious?" 

"No, not rubbing the neck. I do that when I'm tired. Then you'd be hanging 'round the El Parador barn and pissed at me at least once a week." “You’re right I would be mad about that,” Ruby giggles. Jake thinks a moment. "How about adjusting your collar and clasping your hands, like this?" He demonstrates. "Yes, I agree. We should meet at the horses." “Sure,” she replies. 

Ruby stops again to think before smiling. "Of course, you already know the "go with it" look very well. I'm just sorry you figured it out so quickly and it got us in all this marriage trouble." Ruby sighs and sits Indian style. 

"Anyway, how about pay attention and check this person out? If we rub our wrist like this, " Ruby shows him, "Behind someone. What do you think? Can you think of something better?" 
"No, that's good."   Ruby gets serious for a minute. "Jake, did you ever do this before with anyone? Take the time to learn this stuff?" 

"Not with a partner. I did learn some with a bunch of folks in Chicago. But those were specific to whatever scam they were pulling." Jake's eyes goes unfocused in thought for a moment before he looks back and laughs. "I was still pretty new to the whole art, and it didn't always go well. Funny though, it was how I started to learn to fast talk my way out of trouble." His smile fades as he looks her in the eyes and holds the gaze. "You?" 

Ruby’s face remains serious. “Yes, I did this before. Except then it wasn’t my idea and was used to do dangerous things in dangerous situations. No one really suspects a pretty young face, well, until they catch you anyway. Back then when someone told me to do something I did it.” Ruby looks away from Jake’s gaze. “That seems like ages ago,” she says quietly. “Since this was my idea I’m assuming it’s for US, me and you, to get us OUT of dangerous situations, not get us in?” 

Ruby lays back on the bed and stretches. “But we do work well together, don’t we? I feel like we can do anything we put our minds to, if we do it together. Sometimes I think you know what I'm thinking or feeling without me even telling you.” 

"I do feel that way sometimes." Jake looks wistful, and then changes back to his familiar grin. "Of course other times I can tell exactly what you are thinking." He gives her leg a gentle slap. "All right, let’s review those signals again ....." 

_Back to the present…._
After Kate told Jeff what was going on she took a few deep, calming breaths. Right now the man had no weapons, and he'd come in peacefully enough. "It might be nothing Jeff. He might just be here to see where we are, or he might be here for a drink and a hand of cards. You'd better go back out, they might need you." Kate sat down on a crate and rubbed her arms. "It's going to be a long night," she said to no one in particular and sat back to listen to the rain.

The stranger sits down in the remaining empty chair at Jake's table, sipping his whiskey and just watching. Helen wins $ 35 in the current hand. The stranger removes a $ 100 bill from his pocket and then looks up towards Jake. He says in a voice that barely hints of a Texas accent "Hello Sir, I am interested in joining your game tonight. My name is John Peters Ringo." Henry Weller exclaims "Johnny Ringo?" John turns towards him and says, "I'm known by that name, yes." 

Al Brower asks "What brings you to Promise City?" Ringo replies, "I heard that a friend of mine was in the town jail, I came to visit him." 

Helen says, "Deal him in Mr. Cook. His money looks as good as anyone." Ringo replies, "Yes Ma'am, that's true, although I must point out that I have a problem playing at the same table as you." She gives him a sharp look and with anger in her voice says, "You won't play cards with a woman?" He replies, "Your gender isn't the issue. My problem is the bulge in your right calf. It appears that you neglected to check you weapon at the door." 

A long pause follows. She then stands, walks to the door, reaches down and into the slit in her long skirt and removes a pearl-handled revolver from her boot holster. She and hands it to Harry Rote to put away and then returns to the table.

"Welcome Mr. Ringo. If everyone is amenable we will switch to five card stud so we can handle eight hands. Two hole cards, high card showing starts the bidding." Jake smiles, introduces the folks around the table and deals him in.

Ruby wasn't sure if Jake had gotten her signal or not, but she thought it better to get out of Ringo's sight for the moment. She heads into the kitchen and sits next to Kate. "Well, Johnny Ringo just sat down to play cards with Jake and introduced himself as Johnny Ringo." Ruby runs her fingers through her hair and sighs. "This is going to be an interesting night I would say." She is quiet for a few moments while she thinks. 

"I don't think he saw either of us. He knows you better than the rest of us, since you talked to him back in Tombstone. I only was in that jail for a few moments, but this," she pulls on her hair, "Might give me away. How many redheads you think are around these parts anyway?" she smiles nervously. "Maybe if I play dumb like I don't recognize him things will be ok. I should get back out there and sing. What's he going to do, shoot me in front of the whole saloon?" Ruby scrunches up her nose.  I don't want to trap you in here but if things go wrong you can cast your spells from here in without people knowing what you're doing and putting your life at risk. What do you think?"

Katherine replies, "You don't really think he came in here by chance, do you Ruby?"  Ruby answers, "No, I don't think he came in here by chance, although I'm not sure he saw us when he walked in. I'm not a mind reader, I don't know why he came here tonight, the very day after someone asked me to keep my eyes open for people like him showing up here, it's suspicious." 

Kate's hand was steady as she took Ruby's, and her voice was calm. "Billy Claibourne didn't recognize me in those caves, even though he's seen me many times. Johnny Ringo recognized me after only seeing me once before in riding clothes, and probably from a distance. I have no doubt he has recognized both you and Jake by now. 

But I don't think he's here to cause trouble. At least not tonight. I don't think I can stand to just sit here in Maria's way. And why should me life be at any less risk than yours?" She dropped her voice and whispered, "And Maria would see me using spells. And how would I even know when you need me?"

Ruby says, "As for Maria, she used to work at the El Parador, remember? I'm not worried about her seeing spells. What I do worry about is you getting hurt.  I'll leave what you do up to you. I'm going to go out and sing and you can come and play the piano or not. But whatever you do, be careful." Ruby squeezes her hand, then lets go. She smoothes her hair then stands up tall, squaring her shoulders. She adjusts her dress and satisfied she looks her best, heads back out to the main room and up to the stage.  Kate stood up, gave herself a shake, and followed Ruby back out into the saloon where she sat down at the piano and began to play.

As Kate played for Ruby her eyes kept drifting over to Jake's table where Johnny Ringo had been dealt into the game. Out of jail and cleaned up, Kate could see how Tom had perhaps not realized what kind of man Ringo was. If she hadn't known better, she would have assumed he was an educated man and not a threat. And to be honest, Tom hadn't always been the best judge of character. 

When Ruby finished her set Kate stayed at the piano and played a difficult classical piece, trying to keep her mind calm. When the piece ended she looked around the room and saw how busy it had gotten. Apparently Ruby's "death" had brought in patrons despite the rain. Reluctantly she stepped down and began serving drinks.

Kate had signaled the end of Ruby's set by starting to playing some classical music. Ruby knew it helped Kate stay calm, so she wasn't going to complain. Instead of doing too much talking she makes her way back out to the rain. She takes in a deep breath of the now cool air. She was worried about having Ringo at Jake's table, who knew what could go wrong. She sits on the railing for the second time that night and keeps one eye on the rain and one on Johnny Ringo.

Alfredo Garcia is clearly intimidated by Ringo and soon drops out of the game. Henry Weller's winning streak also comes to an abrupt end and he drops out after the fourth hand. After a total of eight hands Jake has won two, Neil Cassidy has won three, Ringo has won two, and Brower has won one. Helen's game is definitely off, but Jake isn't sure if it is because of Ringo, the whole George Eastman situation or the fact that she feels uncomfortable being unarmed. Conversation at the table has been at a minimum.

Most nights Kate would have left Tony Lucky's table for last, but tonight dealing with Mr. Lucky was the least of her concerns. She would have to take care of Jake's table sooner or later. It might as well be sooner.   When the current hand ended she made her way over and cleaned up the glasses from the players who'd dropped out. 

She nodded at the remaining players. "Mrs. Barker, Mr. Cassidy, Mr. Brower, the usual? Something for you, Sir?" Kate finished with a quick glance at Ringo.  He replies, "A good book would be nice."  Without missing a beat she replies, "I'm afraid you're in the wrong establishment for books, Sir. If you're not thirsty I'll fill these other orders," she said and headed over to the bar.

With Luna perched on her shoulder, Minerva has spent the evening sipping her drink while wandering the room and listening to the general buzz and chatter of conversation. She is playing a little game she thinks of as "Who's Who". She is very aware of her surroundings and is enjoying the interactions of the crowd, attempting to make connections and decide what she thinks various people are up to. 

Looking toward the door she saw a man enter the saloon and head for Jake's table. A flustered Ruby and Kate enter behind him and rush into the kitchen. What are those two up to now? she sighs, but decides not to interfere, shaking her head she thinks, Those two always have their heads in a noose about something.. 

She continues to wander the room, keeping an eye on the kitchen door, and stops to observe the card playing table from a distance. Jake is announcing a new game and there seems to be some unpleasant interaction between the new stranger and George Eastman's cousin. Remembering what Senor Jake said about every player giving something away, she discreetly watches the players actions and eyes trying to guess correctly whether or not they are bluffing and what is going on between the players. 

She notices that Ruby and Kate are still looking nervous when they come out of the kitchen, and although she had planned to go home and prepare an enlightening sermon for Sunday, Minerva decides that perhaps she should stay and keep a watchful eye on her friends. Eyes and ears alert she continues the evening playing her game of "Who's Who" while perusing the crowd and listening to the music. 

Minerva waits for Ruby to finish her set and follows her out to the porch. "Hola Ruby. Que pasa ? (what's up?)" Minerva places her hands on the rail and inhales deeply "I do love the smell of rain. Don't you ?"  Ruby turns away from the rain to glance at her friend, but only for a moment. "Si, I do love the rain, the look, the smell, the feel of it. I'm hoping it will still be raining later tonight so I can enjoy it the way I want to." 

Ruby can tell Minerva is looking at her questioningly and she smiles. Quietly she leans towards her, "Have you ever heard of Johnny Ringo?" She looks around to make sure no one is close enough to listen, "Of course you have, everyone has. He is rumored to be the head of the Cowboy Gang now. Well, we had a little, um, incident with him a few months ago." Still sitting on the railing, Ruby sits back against the support. "He just walked into our saloon and is playing cards with Jake."

"No, but he does seem to be making everyone at the card table extremely uncomfortable, and I can see that both you and Kate are quite worried by his appearance. Are you expecting trouble?” Minerva places her hand on Ruby's arm and reassures her. "I shall be close by if you find that you need my assistance."

"I don't know what to expect," Ruby sighs. "I really need a drink right now." She hops off the railing. "Thank you for the offer of your assistance. I hope we don't need it." She puts the smile back on her face. "Let's go back in. We can enjoy the rain later." She takes Minerva by the arm and they walk back inside. 

Ruby introduces Minerva to a few of their regular customers. Some already know of her from her sermon on Sunday. Finally, she takes her to Jake's table. They stop near Helen and Ruby nods a hello. "How is George?" she asks, keeping her eyes off Mr. Ringo.

Ignoring Ruby, Helen stares at Jake until he makes eye contact. She then says, "Mr. Cook, I for one take my poker playing very seriously. If you can't keep your saloon help from interrupting card games that are in progress I'm afraid that I will have to find somewhere else to play."

*"Saloon help?"* Ruby snaps back, as her hazel eyes start to narrow and grow cloudy.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 74, “The Winning Hand”, Friday, March 17th, 1882, 10:00 P.M.*

Kate was just returning to the table with drinks when she heard Helen's comment. She bit her tongue. Certainly she was not the best waitress in town but she had waited until between hands as she always did. From now on Helen Barker could just be thirsty.   She set the drinks on the table and started to walk away, until she heard Ruby's reply. She suddenly busied herself cleaning a table where she could still hear.

Jake tries hard not to laugh, "Helen, I am sure a simple please don't talk to me while I am playing poker to her would have been sufficient. As one of the owners of the Lucky Lady I am sure she would understand and respect your wishes." He holds her gaze with a friendly smile.

Helen exclaims, "Fine, be rude to your customers. See how long you stay in business with that attitude. I fold," she states, tossing down the cards on the table. She gets up from the table and walks over to the bar.  "Don't be mad at us because you made an error in judgment asking your cousin to come here..." Ruby calls after her.  

Kate stepped over to Ruby and said very quietly, "Let it go this time, Ruby. I don't know what is going on with her, but you don't need to respond to her insults. If she riles you up, she wins."  Jake finishes the hand with the others and says, "Gentlemen, I suggest we take a break to refresh ourselves. We will start up again in fifteen minutes and I will see if anyone else wishes to join us."

Helen Barker orders a whiskey from Hoover, downs it in one gulp. She then tells him, "Niles, I'm afraid that you'll have to find yourself a new piano player for Saturday nights. Stanley and I will be spending our time at the Comique instead. And you can tell your partners that they have a lot to learn about who has made an error in judgment." 

She drops a $ 5 bill on the bar, then turns and walks to the front door. She waits while Harry Rote gets her checked revolver. Harry asks, "Will I still be able to get piano lessons from Stanley?" She smiles and says, "Of course Harry, you're always welcome in our home. However, Stanley will have to start charging you for them." She then walks out the door.

Kate slipped her arm around Ruby's waist and said softly, "We knew that was coming the moment she brought George Eastman in here. I'll talk with her tomorrow, if you like, and see if I can't get Mr. Barker back for Saturday nights. Why does she dislike you so?"

Ruby answers, "Why would I want you to talk to her? We run a saloon Kate, not a concert hall. We don't need Stanley Barker coming in here to play his classical music on Saturday nights." Ruby looks to Kate, "You play because it makes you happy and that's fine with me. We don't need him to play music that most of our customers could probably care less about. Besides, we have you if they do." 

"I have no idea why she doesn't like me. I'm sure it has to do with the fact that her husband looked at me and she's jealous. It wouldn't be the first time." Ruby rolls her eyes. "And I was genuinely concerned about George, I don't want him to get hurt. But this whole thing IS her fault."

Kate answers, "I was more concerned about her ill will. She's the kind of woman who will bad-mouth the Lucky Lady all over town. But, I suppose with what happened last night people will assume she just has hard feelings about Mr. Eastman being suspected of murder. It's good of you to be concerned about him. Excuse me, I should get back to work."  Kate walked back to the piano 

Jake quickly goes out the door and on to the porch as Helen leaves. "Helen Barker, you don't need to run away. You can tell me off right here on the porch if you have something to say."  Helen says, "Mr. Cook, please feel free to ask Mr. Kane about my poker playing as it is usually his table I play at, or ask Mr. Brower as I often play at his saloon as well. I take my game very seriously and will not tolerate interruptions during a serious game. It not only throws off a person's concentration but in less than honest games interruptions are often signals to a participant. I'm not saying that happened just now, but Miss West did have an opportunity to see my cards just now. 

As for any other discussion. My cousin made a business proposition to you and has been expecting you to stop by our house to finalize it. That proposition is still on the table. I would suggest that you drop by either tomorrow or Sunday while you still have the opportunity to do so."

Jake answers, "I'm sorry you are angry with me Helen, I've never treated you with anything but respect here. You are still welcome if you decide you wish to return." Jake looks down at his feet. "I thought you of all people might understand. I'll bet you have had your share of folks who said things about you and Stanley, you playing poker, you being an independent soul. How much would it take for you to sell Stanley? I told your cousin no. He won't take no. I won't be stopping by. Good night Helen, be careful of the rain."  Jake's words don't seem to affect Helen Barker. 

Ruby followed Kate to the piano. "You're right about her ill will, but what can we do? You're right too that as long as I won't marry her cousin we'd lose her as a customer." Ruby gives a small laugh. "Jake will be mad at me for interrupting his game. I didn't even think about it to tell you the truth." 

Kate sat down to play, sticking to energetic saloon songs.  "Kate, don't take what I said in the wrong way. I love it when you play, you're so good at it. You can play anything you want to. All I'm saying is that we don't need Stanley Barker coming in to play piano on Saturday nights. Saturdays we have you and Sonoma, both excellent piano players." "What should I do? Go kiss her ass? She caused me so many problems this week."

Kate answers, "I'm not suggesting that. I just thought I might be able to smooth it over. You're right, we don't need Mr. Barker on Saturdays anymore. Maggie and Tom needed him before you came here. There is plenty of other entertainment now. It's your saloon Ruby, I just want it to be successful."

Ruby puts on hand on Kate's face while she plays. "You've very sweet Kate. And you're brave to want to go talk with her. You can try to smooth things over if you want to. I'm sure Jake will appreciate not losing a player for the tables. As for the entertainment," Ruby smiles, "That includes you. I couldn't sing every night without a piano player." 

Ruby stands and winks at Kate before walking over to the bar and pouring herself a whiskey. Then she walks out to the porch where Jake is still standing. "I hope she didn't give it to you too badly out here."

When she walks away, Jake turns to go back into the saloon but Ruby is there. "Not that what you said was helpful," Jake says to Ruby with a laugh, "but I think she was just looking for a reason to have words with you. She would have gone off on you no matter what you said."

Ruby breathes a sigh of relief. "You think so? What I wanted to do was tell her to get her ass out of here and never come back but I thought you'd be mad at me for losing a player for you." Ruby starts playing with her hair, "It really is her fault all this happened. I don't know why she would want me as a cousin anyhow."

Jake laughs hard. When he stops he says, "Probably only to get you married and out of town away from Stanley. She did say that if I wanted to accept Eastman's offer I better stop by the house tomorrow or Sunday or it would be too late. I hope that means he's leaving town and giving up. Perhaps he's too embarrassed to show his face."

"He's still on about that? I figured for sure after last night he'd give up." Ruby scrunches her nose. "And I hope it means he's leaving and not planning on kidnapping me or something stupid like that." Ruby moves a little closer to Jake and plays with his belt. "Listen, I've been thinking. I want something, you want to hear what it is?"  Jake looks down at her hand on his belt. "You've never had to think very long before wanting that before." He tries unsuccessfully to hide a smile.

Ruby looks up at Jake from under her eyelashes. "No silly, not that." Ruby continues quickly, "Well, I do want that but that's for later..." She returns his smile and cocks her head to one side, while continuing to play with his belt. "I want a billiards table for the saloon. It'll be a great addition to the Lucky Lady. Plus I like to play."

"Billiards huh. Well we need more room, so we need to be profitable for the expansion, so figure out how to keep customers. Even the ones you don't like." He takes her hands and kisses them. "I'd better get back inside and get the game going and keep an eye on things." 

As Kate played she kept her eye on Johnny Ringo, drinking at the bar while he waited for Jake's game to resume. She wished there was some way to satisfy him without returning the books. Why she was feeling so stubborn about them was a mystery to her, except that whether or not he'd been part of the rustlers, she was certain he was part of the Cowboy Gang, no matter how cultured he appeared. The thought of giving in, yet again, to someone who wanted something from her grated on her nerves. 

A few minutes later she managed to catch Harry Rote's eye. She signaled him to come over and said, "I'm sorry about your lessons. I'm not the player Mr. Barker is, but I'd be glad to give you what instruction I can, free of charge."

He replies, "Thank you, I'll take you up on that offer. I'd still like to be able to see Mr. Barker at least once a week for lessons. Do you think I might be able to get Miss West to give me a raise so that I can pay for them?"  

She states, "I'm not certain. Miss West is new at business, and I haven't seen enough to guess. I imagine it won't do any harm to ask. If I were you I'd make myself especially useful for a day or two, then approach her. Remember though, there are three other owners here. You could ask Jake, Mr. Kane, or Mr. Hoover as well."

"Oh, I already have Hoover's support. He's been like a father to me. And Mr. Kane knows that Stanley Barker brought in business on Saturday nights, far more than Miss. West realizes. Last week the only one's who showed up once the boxing started at the palace were here to listen to him. If I keep up the lessons we might be able to get him back. He'll listen to me."

"I had thought myself to go talk to Mrs. Barker, but I'm afraid I would only make things worse. She's not someone I really understand. Miss West thought if anyone wanted classical music I could play, but I couldn't replace Mr. Barker. I just don't have the skill. I think if you already have the support of two of the owners you should be able to get Miss West's as well."

Jake escorts Ruby back inside and does a quick sweep of the room with his eyes looking for anything amiss, his players from tonight and any possible additional players he can invite. He'll gather them all up and get started again.

Jake is not able to get any other players, the other patrons in the bar being scared off by Ringo's presence. Jake, Ringo, Cassidy and Brower sit down to play.  Before the game begins Al looks at both Jake and Ringo and says, "You two both live dangerously. Intentionally getting Mrs. Barker angry isn't something I'd want to do."

Jake replies, "Al, you know me by now. I wasn't trying to be smart with her, I was sincere. She's got a burr under her saddle for another reason. She is a feisty one though. Hopefully she'll cool off and reconsider. It would be a shame not to have her company any more."

Johnny Ringo looks at Brower and says, "You said the two of us? What did I do?" Al replies, "You disarmed her, that's probably what threw off her game. She needs everything just so and never goes anywhere without her baby. Trust me, I know, I own the town's gun shop. I've cleaned that gun dozens of times."

Ruby was huffy that Jake blew her off. Fine, she thinks, I'll do it on my own. There's plenty of space in here for a billiards table. She stopped at the bar, had another whiskey, then got back on stage for another set. As she sang she thought about what Jake had said, how Helen mentioned the offer to Jake, yet again. The thought again begins to surface that she should try to speak with George. Maybe on my next break...

Kate actually began to relax through Ruby's set. Johnny Ringo wasn't making any trouble, and the patrons seemed especially happy to hear Ruby tonight. In hindsight, ridiculous as it might have been it was sweet to see how much the patrons cared about Ruby.  Just behind the sound of the music Kate could hear the rain. She was going to get soaked going back to the El Parador. Without Chester here there was no one to escort her back. Hopefully Ringo would be long gone by then.

Al Brower does poorly in the next half-hour of play, as is typical when the night wears on. Neil Cassidy had been playing well for a fair amount of the night, but his game is tapering off as well, winning only one small hand. The main action is now between Jake and Ringo, and Jake gets the idea that Ringo had been intentionally playing less than he was capable of earlier in the night. With the exception of the one hand won by Cassidy the two had been alternating wins the whole half hour, with the money in the pot increasing each time.

Ruby stops daydreaming and starts really singing. She concentrates as best she can on holding the audience, trying to pass on the emotions she is singing about. She sings with more passion than she has in a while. While she sings, she comes off the stage, wandering around the customers, sitting on laps here and there, tapping on hats, taking sips out of unguarded whiskey glasses, flirting and smiling at everyone. 

At the end of her long set she makes her way back up on stage. "And one last song, for my Mr. Cook." There are a few grumbles and boos from the crowd. "Sorry boys," Ruby says with a smile, before starting to sing Jake's song for him.  Jake takes advantage of the extra focus and edge 'his song' gives him and pushes hard on that hand against Ringo.

Jake looks at his current hand. Three Queens - diamonds, spades and clubs, an eight of spades and a four of clubs. He has one last opportunity to throw in and draw more cards before placing bets.  Jake holds the queens and draws two.

Jake first card drawn is an eight of diamonds, and he realizes that if he had kept the other eight he would have had a full house. He then draws the final card - the Queen of Hearts. Al takes three cards this time while Ringo takes one and Neil opts to keep what he had last time. The betting begins, with Neil starting out with $ 25, the biggest opening hand of the night. Al folds. Ringo calls the $ 25 and then raises it another $ 25. They then turn to Jake.

Jake sees his $50 and raises an additional $25.  Neil calls the $ 25 and raises the pot another $ 50. Ringo says, "That's more cash than I have with me at the moment, but I'd like to stay in the game. Mr. Cook, perhaps you may be willing to advance me the money needed. I have this to leave as collateral."   He reaches into his pocket and removes a wrapped piece of cloth. He unfolds the cloth on the table to reveal a piece of jewelry. Jake immediately recognizes Nanuet's necklace, and the cloth that it was wrapped in as being part of Chester's shirt.  

"Sure Mr. Ringo, that'll due." Jake keeps his poker face and tries to judge Neil's position.  

After Ruby finishes her set she wanders over to the bar. She gets Jake a fresh glass of the good whiskey and brings it to him at the table. The players faces look serious, so she leans over and places the glass down in front of Jake. She would ask him later what he thought of his song. As she bent down she saw his hand, 4 Queens. She doesn't give it away but keeps the same smile she walked over with.

Jake covers Ringo's call and calls as well.  The cards are revealed. Neil Cassidy has four of a kind, four Threes and a King. Ringo shows his hand, a full house with three Aces and a pair of Jacks. Jake shows his hand. Neil looks to Jake and says "Looks like you win Mr. Cook."  Jake looks back and forth between Neil and Ringo and says, "I guess it is my night to be lucky."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 75, “The Stand Off”, Friday, March 17th, 1882, 10:45 P.M.*

Ruby giggles, "Nice hand baby." She sees the still serious look on Ringo's and Jake's faces so keeps the comment she was going to make to herself. "Can I get anyone anything, a fresh drink perhaps?"

Ringo folds the cloth back over the necklace and the slides it across the table to Jake. Johnny Ringo then says to Jake, "You hold on to this for now. Is there somewhere more private where the two of us can talk?"  He replies, "Sure".

When Ruby finished her set Kate stepped down as well and began to wend her way through the crowd serving drinks. A big hand was finishing up at Jake's table, and Jake saw Johnny Ringo slide a cloth-wrapped bundle across the table and say something. Whatever sense of relaxation she had achieved disappeared as she made her way closer.

First Jake scoops up the cash on the table and then gathers up the cards. He palms the queen of diamonds as he does so. Taking his time he puts the rest of the cards into his card case. He points at the stairs, "There is a room we can use upstairs." When Ringo looks towards the stairs Jake puts the palmed queen of diamonds into the cloth with the necklace. "Ruby, a couple of whiskeys please before we head up." 

Ruby goes to the bar and gets the whiskeys as she is asked, then returns to the men. Jake puts the cloth wrapped necklace in his pocket before he takes one whiskey from her and hands it to Ringo. He takes his whiskey and turns to go up stairs. When he does he uses the sleight of hand that he and Ruby had practiced dozens of times, using his own body to shield the fluid moments as he handed the cloth package to Ruby. He notices out of the corner of his eye that Minerva is quickly heading towards Ruby and Katherine. Lastly Jake brushes his Colt with his wrist in that reassuring way, and quickly climbs the stairs and leads Ringo into one of the unoccupied rooms. He lets Ringo close the door behind them.

Ruby West had known Silver Jake Cook long enough and intimately enough, more than any other person in her life, to be able to read him flawlessly. Sometimes they joked about their ability to read each other’s minds, knowing what the other one was thinking or wanted almost all the time. Ruby always felt it was something bigger than the two of them, and she didn’t understand it, but never questioned the gift they were given. 

She knew Johnny Ringo was trouble, she had just been waiting for his hand to be revealed. She saw the calm that came over Jake, the calm that came when there was trouble in front of him. She now had something in her pocket that Jake wanted her to see and Minerva was quickly approaching her. She saw the message in Jake’s eyes, for her to stay calm and be smart. She watched him brush his gun, another signal she knew well.

Ruby kept her smile on as she watches Jake walk up the stairs. Ruby puts a finger to her lips, then makes a motion for Minerva and Kate to stay where they are. They hear the door close upstairs. Ruby heads to Jeff, who is standing by the weapons cabinet near the door and whispers to him, “I believe Mr. Ringo wishes to cause us harm. Jeff, you’ve always been a loyal employee. I’m asking you now to continue that. Please, as quietly and as unseen as you can, take all the ammunition out of his weapons.” Jeff nods his head in agreement. 

Earlier that evening Ruby had introduced Minerva to a few of their regular customers. Some already know of her from her sermon on Sunday   Minerva spoke with each of them graciously accepting their compliments and inquiring if they will be attending Sunday's sermon.  Finally, she went to Jake's table.  Minerva stood back while the scene between Ruby and Helen played itself out observing the reactions of the other's at the table. 

As the evening grew later Minerva continued to unobtrusively watch the poker game from a short distance away in an attempt to learn more about the game and this Johnny Ringo that Ruby was so worried about.   When Johnny runs out of money he pulls out a vaguely familiar piece of cloth. Nestled inside is Nanuet's necklace. Knowing that Nanuet would not willingly part with it, Minerva feels fear rise up and grab her throat. keeping her face blank she inches closer and listens in to the conversation. When Jake and Johnny leave the table she makes her way over to Kate and Ruby.  They can see the barely disguised panic in her eyes as she whispers, "Senorita's, we must talk privately." " Where is Senor Nanuet?"

Ruby makes her way quickly back to her friends. “Let’s also head upstairs.” Ruby can hear Jake and Ringo’s voices and they choose a room close, but not too close to them. Once they are inside and the door is shut Ruby looks to Minerva. As she talks she puts her hand in her pocket and touches what Jake had handed her. As she answers Minerva she pulls the cloth out. “Nanuet went to Tombstone with Chester to find Chumbley, to stop him from printing the story about my untimely demise.” With those words Ruby looks down to her hand. She closes her eyes, her fears coming true. It was Chester’s shirt, Nanuet’s necklace, and Jake’s warning sign for her, the Queen of Diamonds. Ruby took a deep breath then looked back at Kate and Minerva. “Ladies, we are in a lot of trouble.” 

“I don’t know what Ringo wants, but I’m telling you right now we’re all in a lot of danger. Obviously the Cowboys have Nanuet and Chester. ” She turns to Minerva and as she does she places the card down her bodice. “Senorita, you seem to want to be friends with us and so far we have no reason not to trust you, although we do not really know you all that well. I’m going to tell you something and hope you will take that this is shared with friendship and trust, and as we don’t have a lot of time I can only hope that you will be ok with it. I am not exactly ‘just a singer’. I have the ability to manipulate…" She pauses for effect then continues with emphasis, "...Magic. And I’m going to be using it now to try to help our friends. I hope you won’t feel the need to turn me in.”

Minerva replies, "Kindred spirits. Remember Ruby? No , I will not turn you in. I know only too well what it's like to live in fear of being discovered." She laughs mirthlessly to herself. A wizard! By Zeus, I find myself befriended by a wizard! What lesson are you trying to teach me now goddess?" 

She grasps Kate and Ruby's hands. "It is true, It has only been six days since my arrival in Promise City, But the gods have conspired to forge a strong bond between us and I for one will remain true to it for good or ill. Nanuet and I share a special connection as well and although I do not know Chester as well, I know of his importance to you. I will do whatever is in my power to insure the safety of all of you."

Ruby gives Minerva a genuine smile and squeezes her hand, and Kate's too. "Yes, I remember. Now's not really the time, but I've been so lucky coming here to Promise City, meeting all of you." She pauses for a moment to look at her friends. "Alright, enough of that. We need a plan. The first thing I'm going to do is read Senor Ringo's thoughts. I'm sure Jake will be counting on that and asking the right questions. And I must do it soon. Do either of you have any ideas?" 

Ruby pauses again. "Just know this. If I can help it I won't let anything happen to either of you, or Jake. And I will kill Johnny Ringo if I have to, to keep that from happening." Both Minerva and Kate can see the serious, murderous look in Ruby's eyes.

"O.k. Let's find out what's going on in that room so we can make a plan. We'll guard you so that you can focus on reading his mind." Minerva pulls her derringer out from the folds of her skirt and snickers. "It Doesn't seem quite adequate does it?"

Ruby glances at her friend. "It's good enough to get the job done, and you'd better believe that it will. No one really comes up here, although it is Friday night at that prospector is usually around." 
Ruby looks at Kate, who is looking a bit pale. "It's going to be ok. Just think about any ideas that can help us while I try to figure out what's on Ringo's mind."

"I've learned a few new tricks lately, I'll make sure you're not interrupted. Find out what he knows, Ruby," Kate said as she slipped Tom's pistol out of it's hiding place in her skirts.  Ruby tries to give a reassuring smile to her friends. She recites the incantation she knows so well, then concentrates. Ruby doesn't see who opens the door, she just makes her way into the hallway. She notices that the door is open a crack so she takes a few steps back into the room and tries to detect the thoughts from where she is.

Jake and Ringo were in the room. Ringo left the door open a crack and motioned for Jake to wait. After a few minutes he sees the other three head upstairs. "I asked for privacy, your friends don't seem to believe in that. I don't care for ambushes either, as I'm sure they are armed.”   He pauses and watches the other three proceed down the hallway and then hears one returning.  He turns back to Jake and says, “Goodnight then, don't try to follow me. Don't leave here for the next five minutes if you ever plan to see your friends again."  Ringo begins to exit the room.

Kate slipped the pistol back into her skirt as the door opened. Ringo hadn't been there long, certainly not long enough for Ruby's spell to work.   Jake draws on him quickly, cocking the hammer with his left hand and ready to pull the trigger with the gun pointed at his upper chest. "Sit down. We didn't talk yet." 

Ringo looks back and tells Jake "So I was right, this was trap. I was willing to talk to you, but not to a lynch mob. I'm leaving. Go ahead and shoot me. Do you honestly think I didn't bring any backup with me? If I don't walk out of this saloon alive neither will anybody else." He turns and starts to walk towards the stairs.  Jake holsters his gun and sits down in the room.

Kate and Minerva can see Ruby concentrating, looking like she is lost in thought. Her face quickly changes emotions and before they can stop her she steps out into the hallway, blocking Ringo from the stairs. She motions for them to stay back in the room and she closes the door behind her. 

Ruby hurries into the hallway, "Wait, Mr. Ringo, please don't leave." She tries to look as non threatening as she can, and watches his reaction before continuing. "Look, I'm not sure what happened in there with Jake, but we only came up here because we are worried about our friends. Please don't leave, tell us what you want." Ruby has a very worried look on her face.

He replies, "I told Cook what I wanted downstairs, he decided not to grant my request. What I want now is for you to move out of my way or do I have to move you myself?"   Why do you have to talk to him, why can't you talk to me?" Ruby asks softly.

"Talking isn't what I do with women who look like you," is his response as he moves forward and she moves to the side to let him pass.   He spell then kicks in and she begins to detect his thoughts.   He starts to descend down the stairs, his back to her, when she says "Sure Mr. Ringo, go ahead, walk away...."

Ringo continues down the stairs, ignoring Ruby. She says, "You think because you work with the law, you got connections, you can get away with whatever you want." He reaches the landing and continues down the remainder of the way to the first floor as calls out to him, "But now you're stuck. Killing us isn't going to get you what you want, you need us alive for that, so eventually you're going to have to trust us, whether you want to or not."

Ruby hurries across the room after him. As he stops and asks Jeff Mills for his gun back she steps in front of him and blurts out "Oh, but I guess girls who look like me don't think like that, we just *beep* right?" Ruby looks him straight in the eyes as she says this.  He stares her back in the eye, lowers his voice, and replies, "Miss, I know for a fact that you are a person of action not words."  As he says that she sees an image from his mind of herself back in the bandit’s caves firing at Curly Bill Brocius and realizes that Ringo was also there at the time.

Ringo takes his gun back, and comments "The weights wrong."  She states, "You are absolutely right, I am a person of action, and I do what I have to help and protect my friends.  We all know the facts of your reputation. I think you were setting us up." She points to Jeff. "Jeff has your ammunition." She continues without giving him a chance to reply, "Did you think we were going to let you come in here and shoot us in our own saloon? Jeff will give it back to you once you're outside." 

He replies, "Don't bother, I have more." He gestures to Jeff and says, "Hat and coat please." Jeff hands them to him. Ringo puts on the coat and says to Ruby, "Don't really care for the fit of this one, too bad I lost my old one."  Ruby takes a good look at the table near the bottom of the stairs, before looking back at Ringo.   “Yes, you're right, it's not a flattering fit. Maybe you shouldn't have left the old one... unattended." She flips her hair and with a smile adds, "That's just a guess of course." 

She takes a step closer to him and says quietly, "You and I are not really all that different you know. Think about what you would have done in our place and our situation." She backs away, leaving him plenty of room to get by. "Just think about it." Johnny Ringo does not respond to that. Instead he says to Ruby, "Tell your friend Warren I'm sorry I missed him tonight, but I'll be sure to catch up with him real soon." 

He puts on his hat, heads outside into the rain and starts to unhitch his horse.  "I don't have any friends by the name of Warren," Ruby calls out after him. "If you referring to who I think you are, I been screwed by them enough times to let them fend for themselves."  Ringo gets on his horse and rides off to the west. With the rain coming down he may or may not have heard Ruby's last outburst.

When Katherine heard Ruby's voice move toward the stairs. It sounded like Ringo was not stopping. She waited a few more minutes, then opened the door quietly and looked out. Ruby had gone downstairs with Ringo.   Kate crossed the hall and stood in the doorway. "Jake?" she said quietly, looking much like a child knowing she had done something naughty. "I'm sorry. What happened?"

He replies, "Sorry? For trying to help your friends? Don't apologize. Nothing happened. He heard you three come up and decided to head out. So I drew on him and told him to sit down. He didn't and I didn't shoot. I should have. I should have killed him right here." Jake looks at her but is looking right through her. 

Ruby turns on her heel and walks to the stairs. Once she is half way up the stairs she bolts for the room Jake is in. She bursts in the door, out of breath, and sees Kate and Jake. Only a moment later Minerva joins them. Once Ruby catches her breath, a torrent of thoughts pour out. 

"That ^&^*$ Ringo. I don't know what happened in here, but he had a spell that would protect him from bullets, although he was scared it might not work. He wanted to hurt me, but he didn't, thinking that Jake would shoot him if he did and he didn't want to take the chance. If any of us shot at him though, they were going to blow up the entire saloon. He's got some guys outside and he's got some friends sitting downstairs. And he was there, there in the room, invisible, the day I killed Curley Bill so he saw everything. Plus he wants me to warn Warren Earp about him coming." Ruby finally stops and takes a breath. She looks at each of her friends in turn, "What in Hades are we going to do?" 

Ruby sits next to Jake on the bed, "I pretended I was scared at first, which I wasn't but... What about Nanuet and Chester? Do you think they're dead?" By her face Jake can tell Ruby is starting to get worried now.

Jake states, "Obviously Ringo wants something from us or for us to do something. He doesn't need them alive to make us believe they are. The thought crossed my mind that he is just trying to finish off those that hit the rustlers cave, and wants us in a convenient spot. I'm not optimistic that Nanuet and Chester are alive, that's is why I wanted to kill him. I should have done it. I don't care how many men he has down stairs." 

Jake looks down at his feet for a moment before looking back at the three women. "Unless someone has a clever idea you should either clear out of town or be prepared to kill them before they kill us. In cold blood if necessary. I'm not giving up on Nanuet and Chester, but I'm prepared for the worst."

Crap, thinks Ruby, Jake thinks Nanuet and Chester are dead. She wasn't really listening to the rest of the conversation, she was lost in thought. If it wasn't for me 'dying' they wouldn't have been  riding to Tombstone and none of this would be happening right now. Damn it! You are a stupid girl, she shakes her head. 

Kate says, "He'll make contact again. He can't get whatever he wants from us if he doesn't, and if he just wanted us dead this saloon wouldn't be standing." She was quiet for a moment, rubbing her arms as if she were cold. 

"I can't just clear out. I got you involved with this, I'm not going to leave you to clean up the mess. How am I going to keep Ginnie safe? We're probably safest at the El Parador, but if we're endangering them.... I don't know. I don't have any clever ideas right now. Ringo holds all the cards.  Who can we count as allies? The Apache watch our ranch, I know, but with the treaty there's not much they can do to help us unless the Cowboys go into the mountains. Much as I hate it, we may have to line up with the Earps."

Jake says, "I'm glad to have you with us in this Katherine, but no looking back about who caused what. It doesn't really matter. Today is what matters." Jake scratches his beard. "No, the Apache can be allies. They don't have to fight, knowing where the cowboy gang is and even more importantly where Nanuet and Chester are..." Jake pauses and looks away, recovers and looks back, "is far more valuable. The Apache seem to watch everything. We need to get word to them. Maybe Nanuet's mentor might have a way to locate him. We also need to tell Gonzalez. Anybody who knows us could be in danger. Nobody goes anywhere without protection. If what Ruby learned is true, then they are probably watching us and maybe even trying to listen in." 

"Ruby, what in Hades were you talking about Ringo having connections with the law or something and needing us?"   “Huh?" Ruby replies to Jake, snapping out of her thoughts, obviously confused. "I was trying to get all my ideas out I don't even remember what I said. What are you asking me? The last thing Ringo said before he rode off was 'Tell your friend Warren I'm sorry I missed him tonight and I'll see him real soon'. He thinks we're friends with the Earps. I told him they messed with us enough times I don't exactly consider them friends but I don't know if he heard me. It is raining pretty hard out there. Is that what you wanted to know?"

Jake replies, “No. But that is important too.” Kate interjects, "I think more why you referred to Ringo as having connections with the law, rather than us, Ruby.  I heard you say that to him in the hallway.”  Jake adds, "You were standing at the top of the stairs yelling down to Ringo. Something about him having connections with the law, thinking he can do whatever he wants, but having to trust us?"

Ruby says, "You heard that too? I wasn't yelling.  I was seeing his thoughts and was trying to find out for Judge Isby if Ringo had any connections to any lawmen anywhere. I was just trying to trick him into thinking it, IF it even is true. The judge thinks the law in certain places are in with the Cowboys. Ringo's only thought was that the Earps want him dead. It would help us to know if he did have connections with the law, I mean, so we know who else to look out for."  "Smart move, trying to get him to think about his law connections." Jake says approvingly. 

"As for trusting us, you both just said he obviously wants us for something and whatever it is he's going to have to trust us if we wants to get whatever it is." Ruby sighs and runs her fingers through her hair, "But I'll tell you, he had this place covered, if we would have done anything but exactly what he wanted, all of us and more would have paid very dearly."

Kate states, "Thankfully that didn't happen. And now we have an idea of how far Ringo is willing to go. Jake is right, we all need to be very careful. I hope he won't try anything over at the El Parador. I might be beneath his notice; I'll be thankful if I am. Beside contacting the Apache, is there anything else we can do? I should warn Sonoma, it's unlikely but they might target the ranch.  Jake, Mr. Gonzales is out of town right now, I don't know when he'll be back. I should go to the Apache myself. I could ride out in disguise so the Cowboys wouldn't know to follow, but I'd have to be myself again before I get there. And we'd have to find someone who could come with me that the Cowboys wouldn't suspect.”

Ruby reminds Kate, "Did you forget you sassed him on your last visit to Tombstone? Or that he knows you have his books? I don't think you'll be under his radar. We'd better warn them at the El Parador and maybe let them...um... hide Ginnie, in case they know your... our ties to her." Ruby gives Kate a knowing glance. 

"Look, we have no idea what he wants. We do knows he wants to threaten us by using our friends. He wanted to talk to Jake. Maybe the rest of us don't matter to him, who knows.  We need to think if there is a way we can find Nanuet and Chester. The Apache is a good idea too. Is Lousie around?"

Kate replies, "I don't know where Louise is right now. I didn't really sass him, Ruby. I just didn't give him what he wanted.”  Ruby states, “"Not giving Johnny Ringo what he wants IS sassing him, Kate." 

Kate says, “I'm worried about staying in the El Parador. I don't want to endanger anyone there, even though it's probably the safest place for me to be. I could go to my house on the ranch, or the new house in town, but staying alone is a bad idea. Ginnie... I just don't know. I can't keep her with me, but I don't know where else to have her go. If they know about her, then leaving her with Dorita doesn't solve anything. She'd refuse to be sent far away, and how could I even get her on a train to Boston?  And I'll have to make sure Conrad keeps away from me. They may know about him, they may not, but either way it's safer for him not to be near me” 

Ruby sighs. "The El Parador is most definitely safer than here. And you can't go and stay by yourself at the ranch or your new house, neither is a wise idea." Ruby meets Katherine's eyes. "Ginnie should stay in Mr. Gonzales room. He's not here so he won't mind. As for Conrad, I doubt Ringo will want to start getting others like him involved."   Kate answers, "Others like him? Ruby, Conrad is my friend, but you didn't see him when we talked to Irby Cole. He's not one to stand up against people like Ringo; he keeps his head down. Unless you just mean Ringo won't involve people outside our core group." 

Kate continues, “. I can go talk to the Apache tomorrow if we can find someone to go with me. I can go in disguise so they won't recognize me. Or perhaps Naki-Yai could carry a message for me."   Ruby says, "Who can we get... I don't know, that's just dangerous. They'll suspect anyone from here. Maybe you could send that Apache lady and Flint... He'd do that for us.”  Kate says, "Flint was there too, not in the caves, but outside. He might be in just as much danger as we are."

Ruby asks, “What do you think, Jake, Minerva?"  "Look Katherine, you can stay here or go to the El Parador. Be where ever you feel safe. I don't know that the Lady IS safe right now. Either way if you are going out tonight I'll bring you. Same for you Minerva." Minerva has a confused look on her face and seems to be having trouble following the conversation.  Jake turns back to Ruby, "What did you mean paid dearly, was there something more than his men downstairs? Is there something else we should be doing right now?"

“Isn't blowing up the Lucky Lady and killing us and all the innocent customers in here enough? They only thing we should be doing is figuring out how to find Nanuet and Chester and that is what I am going to do." Ruby snaps, "I don't care about warning other people who probably have no part in this," she says as she glances at Kate. "We each choose to do what we think we should be doing, what we think is important." 

Ruby stands and walks for the door, "Let me know if the rest of you figure out a plan." She walks out of the room and stomps up the stairs to her bedroom.   Jake gives a heavy sigh, "I'll be right back." As he heads out the door, "Try not to run out on me just yet, I don't know if I can fight the Cowboy gang and chase three head strong women all over town in the rain and keep my sunny disposition."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 76, “I hate it when you’re right”, Friday, March 17th  * 

Jake walks up the stairs thinking about what he is going to say and enters the room none the wiser. He sees Ruby stomping about, gathering her traveling clothes and things she might need to go and find Nanuet and Chester, leaving them together in case she needs them fast.  He goes directly to changing out of his silk and linens.  He says, "I'm not one to tell a woman how to feel, but it isn't your fault that the Cowboy gang is doing all this. You aren't making them hurt anybody. Best we can do is get them back, if they are still alive, don't let them get any more leverage on us by grabbing or threatening others and make them pay, for..." Jake swallows hard, "... for whatever they have done." 

His street clothes back on he straps his long barrel Colt across his regular belt and continues, "So go ahead and let it out, tell me what you are thinking. First tell me this, because I didn't understand what you meant. If I shot Ringo was the cowboy gang going to blow up the Lady later, or is the Lady wired up to blow and I should go do something about that?" Jake puts on his duster and grabs the sawed off shotgun and some extra shells for it while she answers.

Ruby continues to stomp around for a few more moments. “I don’t know Jake. What he thought was, ‘Go ahead and shoot me. Len will give the signal and the boys will blow this place to kingdom come.’ I don’t know what that means, except it sounds really bad.” Ruby’s pile has grown larger and she looks it over. “I think that’s good.” Her leather clothes top a pile of weapons and her backpack, which is full. She finally plops herself down on the bed. 

“How can Kate be so self centered right now, thinking about Conrad? We need to find Nanuet and Chester, I won’t believe that they are dead until I see if for myself. Why would the Cowboys care about him?” She doesn’t let Jake finish, “Right they wouldn’t. And we don’t have time to sit around here and think about all the people who can be hurt because they know us.   And it is my fault, if they didn’t go to Tombstone for that stupid story they would be here and ok.” 

Jake loops the lanyard on his shotgun around his neck and buttons up the top half of the duster, keeping it hidden. "Sure and it's my fault I didn't cut Eastman's throat earlier this week, and it's my fault you are still here in Promise City. While we are at it let's go dig up Pete and kick him for getting killed, we would have never been in the rustlers cave if not for that." 

Jake drops his hat on his head. "If it makes you feel better, part of this is your fault. So what? Katherine's getting attached to Conrad and she's scared, so maybe none of us are thinking straight." Jake opens his nightstand drawer and takes out his old hunting knife and adds that to his belt. "So I think they are dead and you think they are alive. So what? We are both going after them, aren't we? Give me a kiss and get dressed. We'll need all four of us to make sure this building isn't loaded with explosives. Then we are going to find Nanuet and Chester." 

Ruby is quiet for a moment, thinking, then stands up from the bed slowly. “I HATE it when you do that, you know.” Jake raises an eyebrow but Ruby doesn’t see it as she is already starting to take off her dress. “I HATE it when you’re right,” she calls over her shoulder. “And I HATE it when I want to be mad but you know the right things to say.” Ruby drops the dress to the floor and pulls on the leather outfit. “And I HATE it that you didn’t even tell me that I looked good in the green dress before I had to take it off.” It only takes a minute for her to finish dressing. Ruby walks towards Jake and wraps her arms around him in a tight hug. “You really do think they’re dead, don’t you? I’m glad you didn’t kill Ringo because if they are dead he’s going to wish you did him that favor.” 

He says, "Don't dwell on what I think. We just better make sure this building doesn't blow up then, I expect to see you in that dress again someday soon."  Ruby gives him a smile. "Chester likes that dress too you know. So let's go get him so he can enjoy it." Ruby kisses Jake, grabs her pack and guns and starts heading out the room, then stops suddenly. "Jake, we don't know that much about the priestess and if she can handle herself in dangerous situations. I mean, I'm guessing she can but you never know. Promise me you won't let anything happen to her, or Kate. I mean, just watch out for them, please." 

"I'll do what I can to keep them safe." As they leave the room he adds, "Protector of attractive women was not what I had in mind when I used to think I was a ladies man."   She adds, "Yeah well, now you got your hands full with two. And don't forget, it was your idea to come off the market, so you are a ladies man no more! You belong to me, right Mr. Cook?" Ruby gives him a giggle and a wink. "You always make me feel better Jake, I mean it." 

"Yes, I'm off the market." Jake smiles at her as they approach the room where he hopes Katherine and Minerva are waiting. "Now that you feel better, let's try and not be blown to pieces." Ruby gives him another kiss. "Good plan. You want me to come in there with you or can I start investigating outside?"  He says, “Yes, come in. But I agree with you wanting to get out there quick, so WE can go look for dynamite. Ringo's may still have friends in the room downstairs if there are perhaps these two can keep them busy while we check out the outside."

As they walk into the room Ruby says, "Oh I can tell you exactly what the guys downstairs look like. I saw them through Ringo's eyes. They might be gone by now, so we should hurry if we want to get info. Plus we don't want to wait around and give them time to set up another trap for us." 

Ruby turns to Minerva. "I know you said you were in this with us, but it is a very dangerous, life threatening situation. You might want to consider that before you head out with us." Ruby smiles at her, "Although we would be happy to have your help if you're still offering."  Ruby looks at Kate and Minerva. "I'm going out to try to find Nanuet and Chester. I know it's crazy, with this weather and they could be anywhere, but that's what I'm doing unless someone else has another plan."

Jake states, "I'd like nothing better than to, ahem, take care of any of Ringo's friends in the room down stairs. We need to find out about Chester and Nanuet before we start taking any of them out. If we find we have to, we can't leave any evidence before we get our friends back." 

Jake scratches his chin before continuing. "How is this to start? We all go down stairs. If Ruby sees any of Ringo's friends you give us some kind of signal or info so we know which ones. Ruby goes to the kitchen and waits for a minute before going out the kitchen door. I tell Jeff Mills some of what is happening and then hangs around for a minute before he has to visit the outhouse. Katherine and Minerva keep Ringo's friends from going outside, or if they can't let us know somehow. Ruby searches for explosives and Jake covers her. If things go bad, get creative. When the building is safe, we start figuring out how to find them."

"Fine," Kate said flatly, arms still crossed over her chest as they had been since Jake and Ruby came back. She took several steps until she stood in front of Ruby.  "How dare you insinuate that I don't care about Nanuet and Chester?" she grated, barely louder than a whisper. "All we know about where they are is somewhere between here and Tombstone, and they might not even be there. There is magic that could help, but I don't know it and there is no one to help me. I can't go ask if the Apache saw anything now in the night with the Cowboys out there. So forgive me if I tried to think of something I could do rather than everything I can't!" 

As Kate gets in her face Ruby stands tall, a good 4 inches over her, not backing down in the slightest, also crossing her arms. Her eyes are cold and cloudy as she says calmly, “I didn’t insinuate anything, Katherine, it’s just not my style. I’ll tell you how I feel," she continues punctuating each word slowly, "right to your face. You should hear me fairly well from where you are standing. Before I left I did not hear one word about Nanuet or Chester, so what should I think? What I did hear was how hard and dangerous YOUR life is for you and the people around you. You need to decide if you should even stay in Promise City if you think you are putting Ginnie and Conrad in that much danger all the time.” 

“But this isn’t about YOU or what YOU can do, not everything is. It’s about what WE have to do together, that is the only way to get out of this mess. I’m tired of us, and I mean all of us, not working together. We wouldn’t be in half the trouble we get into if we did. If we are going to be friends and survive here, do well here in Promise City, we have to work together.” Ruby puts extra emphasis on the last word. 

Kate backed off a step and said, "I suggest we go over to Drover's and ask if they were seen on the road to Tombstone. It would give us at least an idea of where to start looking. After we're finished here, of course."  

Ruby declares, “Now I’m not going to stand around here arguing another minute. You don’t like my ideas, fine, do as you will. Your idea about checking who might have seen them on the road is a good one, they would have passed the coach if they made it to Tombstone. But first, I’m going to check out this building and make sure it isn’t about to explode.” Ruby turns away from Katherine and looks to Jake. “Well?” She giving him the ‘you wanted me in here’ look.

Kate didn't back away from Ruby either, but now was not the time for an argument. "You know damn well I'm not letting you go anywhere alone. If you're going out to look I'm going too. It's not all about YOU either. We can argue about this later. Jake had a plan, let's do it."   “I'm not trying to make it about me," Ruby replies without turning back to Kate. 

Minerva stands silently taking in all the conversation and waits until Ruby and Kate are done venting their frustration on one another. she sighs and thinks, " Why does Senor Jake always assume that when someone goes missing they must be dead. Such little faith. 

She ignores the scathing comments and faces them all with a calm look about her.  "I think it is a good idea to first make sure that the building is not going to blow up. And I agree that we should take the men downstairs and get whatever information that we can out of them. I don't know if Ruby can still read their minds or not but it would be a good idea to try and do so. I would also like to bring to your attention that Although I have been in your saloon there is no reason for Senor Ringo to associate the new preacher with any of you so I may be able to move more freely.”

“And I would like to point out " she says turning to Jake "that although it is true that Nanuet would not have willingly parted with his amulet, it is still quite possible that he and Chester are alive and we should act on that assumption. We will do them no good by eliminating possible sources of information or ending up in jail. Also If they are indeed alive, they will probably be so in the morning or Senor Ringo would not have wanted to discuss them with you. I'm not sure if searching for them tonight would be very fruitful in this weather. If we wait until the rain stops I can instruct Luna to search from the air while we ride, She has keen night sight as well as sharp hearing and smell, but if you decide that we must ride soon than I shall be willing to do that also. 
However, it would help if I had a horse." 

She turns to Ruby, "And yes, I can handle a gun and am also quite proficient with a rapier ,which is a much quieter weapon. I can also petition the goddess for extra help if we are faced with a confrontation and heal should it become necessary.”  Ruby replies, "I'm afraid my spell has ended, Senorita. I can't detect anyone's thoughts until tomorrow." Ruby sighs, "Those are good talents to have, let's hope we don't have to use them." 

"Alright, I'll head downstairs and will give a," she tugs on her ear, "Behind anyone if they are still here." She puts her hat on her head and without further words heads downstairs. She stops briefly at the bar while the rest of her friends make their way downstairs. Ruby fingers the necklace in her pocket while she waits.   Before Jake goes down stairs Minerva tells him, "If they are heading out the door, I'll have Luna fly out." 

Once they are downstairs Ruby walks towards the back of the saloon, making her way near Tony Lucky's table. She does stop briefly here and there to bid some customers goodnight. She waits until a hand is dealt and the players are looking down and as she walks past them discreetly tugs her ear behind the one known as Len. She continues past and back into the kitchen. She waits a minute, as Jake instructed before going out the back door.  

Minerva gets herself a drink at the bar and then moves to where she can observe the game at Tony Lucky's table and the two doorways to the outside. Luna sits contentedly on her shoulder.  Kate plastered a smile on her face and went back to serving drinks, checking more often on Tony's table than she normally would.

Jake walks over to Jeff Mills pats him on the shoulder and smiles. Jake speaks in a low voice to him so no one can hear and stops speaking if someone comes near. "Keep smiling like I'm telling you a joke. Johnny Ringo, who just left threatened to blow up the Lucky Lady. Ruby and I are going to go out and check to see if he was bluffing." Jake laughs and hits Jeff on the shoulder. "Katherine and Minerva are going to keep any of Ringo's men who are still here from coming out while we check. If things get ugly, help them out." 

Jake finishes in a normal voice, "Don't tell Ruby I told you that one, she wouldn't think it as funny as we do." They laugh some more before  Jake adds, "All this rain makes your bladder active, eh?" He heads to the doorway next to the bar and to the latrine. After making sure he was not followed, he looks around and makes sure he isn't being watched. Then he disappears into the shadows and moves quietly keeping Ruby safe and watching for any of the Cowboy gang outside.  

Once Ruby is out, she silently as she can in the rain, makes her way around the building, looking for any suspicious people or any signs of tampering of the building or explosives. She does her best to hide in the shadows of the buildings, even if the lightning makes it hard.

The rain has intensified and there do not appear to be any people out and about outside. The Lucky Lady has been built with a solid brick foundation, but there are a few ventilation grates on the east and west walls for air to circulate in the crawl space between the ground and floorboards a foot above. A check of the two grates on the east wall looks promising, with enough light coming from the window for Ruby and Jake to see that the paint on the grate screws has not been disturbed. 

They move over to Allen Street and check the east wall. The light isn't as good, but the lightening flashes briefly illuminate the scene. The first grate shows signs of having been removed at one point, the second still has original paint over it. Going back to the other grate, there does not appear to be any rust over the bare metal on the screw, although it has been dry for the past two months so it is still possible that it was removed by Tom Whipple when doing routine maintenance back in January.

Ruby reaches down into Jake's boot and retrieves his dagger. She looks around the street and since no one is crazy enough to be out in this weather the street is deserted. She kneels next to the grate, has Jake cover her anyway, recites the trigger word and a small flame comes out of the tip of the knife. She points the flame in the grate, looking for any sign of recent activity.  Any distinct footprints that might have been left have already been washed away. Based on the missing paint and a partially stripped screw it is clear that at some point a dagger or screwdriver was used at some point to remove this particular grate.

Ruby kneels in front of the grate, leaning back on her feet. She hands Jake the flaming dagger and pulls out of a secret pocket in her jacket what looks like a long leather wallet. When she opens it Jake sees a bunch of tools (thieves tools). She picks the most appropriate tool and unscrews the grate from the wall, pulls it off and moves it to the side. She takes the flaming dagger back from Jake and carefully holds it outside the opening with the light shining inside. Leaning down to the level of the grate she carefully looks inside to see if there is anything there. She decides that if she doesn't see anything she will slowly extend her arm inside, careful not to light any explosives that might be there.

The crawl space has lots of the usual things one would expect to find there - old dried leaves, dead bugs, some rat skeletons and some rusted old nails. But what stands out is a wooden box, 8-inches wide, 6-inces deep and 4-inches high. The box does not appear to have a lid, although neither Ruby or Jake can see what may be inside as the box is around eight feet away from the grate, beneath the kitchen. There are indentations in the dirt where a shovel or rake was used to move the box to that location


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 77, “Splitting Up”, Friday, March 17th  * 

"If it's explosive, how would they have set it off?" Jake says almost thinking out loud. "That thing isn't magical, is it?  Want me to find a rope to throw around it to pull it back, and maybe pole or rake to guide it the rope over the box?"

Ruby replies, "We have no idea what that is Jake, it might not be meant to blow up the building." She looks up at Jake, "Ok, it's probably meant to blow up the building." She points to her bag. "I have some rope in the bag, but have another way to get the box I think. Check the street, make sure no one is around and hold this for me." After Jake confirms there is no one there, he opens his jacket wide to be safe, and she hands him the still lit dagger. He blocks Ruby casting the spell, then leans forward to give her some light. She says some words that Jake doesn't know and concentrates all her energy on moving the box closer to her.

Ruby reaches out with her "Mage Hand" spell. At first it does nothing, then the box begins to wobble from side to side. It then begins to lift up from the ground. Once it is a few inches above the ground Ruby brings it towards her. It soon covers the seven foot distance and comes up towards her hands.

Ruby stands with the box in her hands. She has Jake keep the flame at a safe distance while they look inside the box.  The box has about an inch of a ivory-colored powder in the bottom of it, along with something that has grown black from mold and four rat bodies that are mostly skeletons with a little bit of fur still left on them. Jake sees writing on the side of the box that reads "Rat Poison".

Ruby scrunches her nose. "Eeww, we have rats? Gross!" she says while thrusting the box at Jake and letting it go. She gives a shiver and it's not from the rain.  "Alright, we've checked all over. I think the building is safe enough, don't you? Let's get out of the rain, I'm getting soaked."

"Seems so. We can have Jeff fix the grate later. When we get back inside look around and make sure there isn't anything around that one of our customers brought in that could be explosives. I doubt there is, but one last check couldn't hurt."  Jake enters the Lucky Lady from the same door he exited, and spends some time shaking the water off him. 

While trying to dry off he scans the room taking in anything unusual, including any packages, bags or boxes.  Next, he walks over to the gun cabinet and takes the bullets that Ringo left behind from Harry. "Souvenirs." He jokes with Harry. Jake examines them before dropping them in his pocket. Lastly he heads over behind the bar and waits for Ruby to meet him there.

Ruby walks into the kitchen and shakes the water off her. The puppies come running over and in the process get wet, which start Maria yelling in Spanish. Ruby just shakes her head and leaves her coat on the table. 

Kate nodded and tried to keep her searching unobtrusive as she looked around the inside of the saloon for anything suspicious. It was easy to get behind the bar and take a look. It seemed unlikely there would be anything in the kitchen, as Maria would have caused a ruckus if someone had disturbed her kitchen who did not belong there. Eventually Ruby and Jake came back in.  She didn't go right over, not wanting to indicate trouble any more than had already been done. 

Minerva continues to watch the players of the poker game and doors, listening in to their conversation and watching their body language to see if Len has a partner in the room (she is also checking Len to see if he may have a device or clue of some sort on his person) while she wanders around , nonchalantly looking for places in the room where explosives might be hidden. 

She approaches Kate and places her glass on Kate’s tray, pretending that she is ordering another drink. She whispers to her. "We should be looking for explosives in the room too, under the tables and behind the bar should be searched too. Have you checked the kitchen and under the stairs? Tell Senor Mills to do the same." she smiles as though she is saying "thank-you" and continues her perusal of the room.

Ruby walks into the main room and sees Jake standing by the bar. She takes a long, slow look around the room for things out of place. Except for the fake smile on Katherine she doesn't see anything. Minerva seems to be keeping a good eye out so Ruby wanders over to the bar and Jake. 
She nods for a whiskey from Hoover, which he promptly gives. She drinks it down, then turns her back to the bar and leans on it. Looking at Jake, "You're going to have to help peal out of these pants later." She looks back around the room. "What now?"

Jake replies, "Perhaps Katherine and Minerva want to go back to their rooms and get dressed more appropriately for trouble? Maybe we could have Jeff escort them over. Then we disappear and see if Len leaves and follow him?" 

"They could locate Flint and have him standby if we need him, and maybe even find out from his Apache friend if they would help look for him. Katherine mentioned questioning the stagecoach guys." Jake looks around the room thinking. "I don't like all this magic stuff being used against us, why don't we have all that crap? We do have a piccolo thing, I wonder if Minerva could figure out what to do with it?" He rubs his eyes and says, "Stop me I'm rambling."

Ruby leans over and kisses Jake hard on the lips. "How's that?" she smiles. "All good ideas. I actually have the piccolo and that bell in my bag. Let's gather Minerva and Kate at the corner table and tell them the plan, see if they agree." 

Ruby heads to the table and Jake asks both women to join them.  Once everyone is there they go over the plan. She makes sure no one is closer enough to listen in as she whispers the plan.  "Jeff will escort you two back to home to get you changed, preferably as quick as you can. If you could use Kate's suggestion to check at Drovers, that would be good although I doubt anyone will be there. Try to find someone from Wells Fargo, Mr. Nevers maybe and ask if they passed Nanuet and Chester on the road. Then try to find Flint." 

"Jake and I will be going out. We'll make sure no one follows you from a distance. Either way we'll be doing some following. We'll meet up, we need to pick a spot. Then we go have a little chat with Gifford.  And Senorita, we have an item that you might be able to use. We'll give it to you before you leave.  What do you think?"

Kate listened and nodded as Ruby finished. "It's Friday as well, the stage schedule was different. But it's still worth a try. We could meet at the stables at the El Parador, although that might be a bit obvious."  Jake comments, "As long as you get there unobserved, it will be fine." Jake replies. "Besides, it is a safe place to wait when you are done your errands and by then we may want the horses."  "We can talk more privately there as well. All right, I think I'll go ask Jeff to see me home," Kate said quietly and stood up.  

Jeff Mills reports that he's checked out the saloon and there don't appear to be any surprises left around the room. Tony Lucky calls for a break at his poker table. The one called Len stays seated while Tony heads up to the bar and most of the other players head outside to the outhouse.  

When Jake approaches Minerva she behaves rather formally as though she doesn't know him very well. She quietly explains that it would be to their advantage if the strangers in the room didn't think that they were friends. She tells him that she will wander to the table and listen in to their plan from a distance and then return to the Comstock House to gather the items that she will need.  Using slight of hand Jake places the piccolo in her tapestry bag and with a formal "Good night" goes and sits with Ruby and Katherine. 

Ruby had listened to Minerva and Kate's plans. Before they take their leave Ruby said loudly. "Come on Jake, let's go make the bed squeak." With a wink she takes his hand and they head upstairs. 

Once they get to the second floor Ruby says, "We can't let Len know we're going to be watching him. Come on." Ruby heads into the room with the liquor and squeezes around it. She gets out door and onto the second story balcony. 

Ruby walks over to the edge and looks down. "Once I get down, pass my bag to me."  Jake says, "Sure. I'll bet you won't be surprised to hear me say this isn't the first time I left a building from the second floor in the dark of night."

"No, it's not, which is why I knew you'd be able to do it." Ruby checks to make sure no one is below. She swings her legs over the edge of the railing and, holding onto the edge of the roof lowers herself down to the ground, dropping the difference.

Jake hands down the bag to Ruby when she gestures for it. Jake then tests the edge of the roof to make sure he can grip it, and flips to the ground. "Ready? Let's get hidden across the street where we can see all the doors."  "Sure." They use their skills to move across the street as hidden and silent as they can, which isn't hard in the rain. 

Inside, Kate raised her voice, "Good night then." Kate went behind the bar and got her hat and bag, then asked Jeff to see her home. Once they were outside she asked him for a little detour.  Jeff and Kate reached Drover's and Kate ran inside. It was late by now, and nearly deserted. There was no one inside from the Wells Fargo office, but considering the time it wasn't surprising.  Ruby and Jake see Katherine leave with Jeff but they don't see Minerva. "What is she doing?  She was supposed to leave with Kate and Jeff."

Minerva, sipping her drink, wanders towards their table and stands with her back to them listening to the plan. When they exit the saloon she stays behind and wanders over to the table where Len is sitting alone. "Hola, Senor. Are you enjoying the game tonight?"

He replies, "Si Priestess." He then switches from English to Spanish and says, "I am surprised to see a Messenger of the Gods partaking of the various vices that are offered by the town. I saw you go upstairs with the owners earlier, how is it that you know them?"

She smiles her signature innocent, charming smile. "I am new to town." she laughs " I have been here less than a week so I do not know anyone very well yet. Senor Jake is a member of the Merchants Committee. I am hoping to gain his support for the Festival of Dionysus which I am planning. Do you like living in Promise City Senor?"

He replies, "I don't live here. I have a place up north, near Wilcox. I'm just in town visiting some friends. Heard this place had good entertainment and honest card games so I though I'd give it a try. Name's Lennie, Lennie Wagner."

After waiting outside a while for something to happen Ruby gets restless. "You wait here Jake, I'll be back in a bit."   Ruby heads off quickly and quietly while Jake stares dumbly after her. "Ah, sure." He shrugs and continues to watch the Lucky Lady for Len to depart.

Minerva holds out her hand, "I am Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia. It is a pleasure to meet you Senor Wagnor." I do not know much about cards but I have been watching and it is quite fascinating. As for the Lucky Lady, the owners seem honest enough. Wilcox? I am not familiar with that as I hail from Spain. Where about's is it?"

He replies, "It's a town in the northern end of the county, around thirty miles northwest of here. It is a please to meet you. I would offer to help teach you cards but am not sure that you would be welcomed at this table as the dealer has made many sexist remarks tonight regarding females."

She says, “I don't think that the parishioners would appreciate my attempting to increase the tithe money through gambling" she laughs. I do appreciate the offer though, perhaps another time? I must be going if I am going to finish writing Sunday's sermon in time. You said you were visiting friends in town. What are their names? Perhaps I know of them?”  He states, "Probably not, they live a bit out of town. Charlie and Martha Jones." 

She asks, “Will you be attending services with them on Sunday?”   He answers, "I imagine that I won't be in the area by then, but if I am I will stop by."  She warmly wishes him. Buenas Nochas as she departs.  She leaves the saloon and removes her derringer from it's secret pocket. Looking around to be sure she is not being followed she heads to the Comstock House. 

Kate went back outside and shook her head.  She told Jeff, "Let's get over to the El Parador. I need to change, and this dress is soaked."   Jeff walks Kate to the El Parador. He asks "Do you want me to wait for here you or are you going to be staying here now?"  "Go on home and get dry. If I need to leave again tonight I won't go alone. Thank you, Jeff," Kate said as they stood on the covered porch. 

She tried to shake off all the extra water she could, hoping to avoid dripping all over Dorita's floor. "Good night, be safe." Kate dashed inside and up the stairs as quick as she could. Once inside her room she peeled off the wet gown, got herself dry as possible, and changed into the leather riding clothes she'd been wearing earlier. She leaned over Ginnie's cot and kissed the girls forehead. "I love you, Ginnie," she said quietly, then went back downstairs.

Ruby makes her way to the grove, trying to avoid being seen while not to stepping in any big puddles. If there is any spot around here to cast this spell for Nanuet the grove is good as any. He spends most of his time there and, she laughs to herself, His ancestors should get a good view of me in this rain. She gets to the grove and makes her way to a secluded spot. 

Ruby takes Nanuet’s necklace out of her pocket and kneels back on her feet. She closes her eyes and concentrates on the necklace, feeling the smoothness of the stones that were left, even smelling Nanuet on it. What would Nanuet do, she thinks. He would pray to the gods of nature, who are obviously pretty pissed about something sending us this storm. But that is more Minerva’s thing. I need to think about what powers I have. 

She concentrates and concentrates, her thoughts like a song in her mind. Help me find my friend, she thinks, please send me a clue to help me find him. And help me see it when I get it. In her mind she sees a swirling, twirling, shimmering aura of twinkling lights, like nothing she has seen before and she doesn’t think, just lets her thoughts go. 

She hears a song in her mind, one she has never heard before and it keeps repeating over and over. She stays in this reverie for a while, before finally opening her eyes. Ruby sees an outline of a female centaur Storm Golden Eye standing before her. Standing beside her is a man, also made of light, who Ruby has never seen before. Both are faint, barely visible to Ruby.

Once back at the Comstock House where she retrieves her pistol and Rapier. She changes into a riding skirt, pulls on her boots and tucks her dagger in. As she leaves to head for the stables of the El Parador she throws her green woolen cloak over her shoulders tucks luna under her cloak and clasps the ornate olive leaf clasp. She arrives around back of the El Parador stables to find that no one has arrived yet.

Inside the Cantina, Dorita sees Kate and approaches here. "Katherine, I'm glad you're back. I didn't see you come in. A well dressed friend of your husband stopped by to see you." She gestures to a table in the far corner. Kate looks up to see John Peters Ringo sitting and staring up at her.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 78, “Ringo’s Book”, Friday, March 17th  * 

"Storm?" Ruby asks, "I need help in finding Nanuet, the Cowboy Gang has kidnapped him and I think they mean to harm him. Plus they want to use us for some plans of theirs, what we don't know."  Storm's mouth moves but no sound comes out. Ruby then hears Storm's voice in her head saying "They live. He has sent Maska."

Ruby was filled with relief at Storm's words. Her friends were still alive. "Is Maska coming here? Do you have any idea when she will arrive? Will she be able to take us to them?"  Storm's voice says, "He commanded her to come here to you. It will take her much of the night."

"Thank you Storm, you have been a good friend to Nanuet." Ruby looks up to the sky, "And thanks to whoever should get it for making my spell work!" She watches Storm disappear in front of her before running back to Jake. 

Back inside the El Parador, Kate closed her eyes, took a deep breath, and opened them. "Thank you, Dorita. For everything." There was no getting around it. Kate walked to the table in the far corner. "Always a pleasure to see a friend of my husband," she said as casually as she could manage.

Ringo stands and holds the chair for Katherine to sit while turning and asking Dorita "Please bring me a glass of white wine, and a glass of whatever Katherine's personal preference would be." "Tea, thank you," she said, taking a seat. She folded her hands in her lap, and looked at Ringo as he took his seat. "How kind of you to stop by and see me. I'm sure Tom would have appreciated it." She thinks “As long as we're playing friends, I might as well really play it.”

Ringo replies, "Yes, I miss him, he was a good man." Dorita brings the drinks. John smiles and says, "I'm a very religious man. Before taking a drink I always say a prayer to Dionysus."   She replies, "I am not religious, it was one of the few bones of contention between my husband and I. But feel free to say your prayer, you won't offend me.”

 Ringo just nods. He then begins his prayer, stated in Greek. Kate does not know the exact words he is using but notices something familiar in the tone and flow of the words. He then begins gesturing with his hands with the familiar motion of the Privacy spell that she was taught as he drops some powder from his hand onto the lit candle in the center of the table. He finishes his incantation and looks up to her, adding "I hope you don't mind the smell of incense. It is part of the religious ritual."


"Seems I've missed out on a few things by skipping church. I don't mind." Kate hesitated. Ruby was right that this kind of dealing was something she knew nothing about. "Now that your prayers are finished we can talk.  It's rather late for a social call, I assume you have some business?"

He replies, "Yes, when we spoke in January you asked about Thomas's last card game. I told you then that I was not his killer and that I suspected Buckskin Frank Leslie. I have confirmed that Leslie was also innocent. That narrows the list of suspects to two, Colby Tucker and Morgan Earp. Tucker disappeared the day that we spoke. Earp is now back in Tombstone. I can approach him on your behalf if you would like me to."

Katherine blinked. "I don't understand. It's been many weeks since we spoke, and I have learned what I needed to since then. And somehow I don't think an Earp would treat you very kindly. And what's in it for you?"

Ringo replies, "Revenge, the time of reckoning is at hand. You may have read in the newspaper about four bodies found recently in the Dragoon Mountains. They were friends of mine, and the Earps killed them. This has gone on for too long. I'm offering you a chance to avenge your husband's death, to see that his murderer gets what he deserves. Doesn't that interest you? Unless I am mistaken it did in January."

"January." Kate shook her head. "In January I was one step away from insanity, out of my mind with shock and grief.  Most people I know would consider revenge to be putting a bullet in the man who wronged you. I don't. All I want is to see my husband's killer, for him to look me in the eye and admit what he did. And for him to know the consequences.   Make no mistake, I hate Morgan Earp. But I lived in Tombstone for three months, Mr. Ringo. I saw what the Cowboy Gang does to people. It's not pretty when your choice is between a gang who terrorizes an entire county, and corrupt law."

Ringo replies, "I doubt he would ever admit to you what he did. If you truly wish to look him in the eye for that conversation my friends can grab him and take him to a secluded place for your talk. But if I do that we will not be letting him return to his brothers, that would be fatal for all of us. You know the Earps, the risk would be too great."

She replies, "I do know the Earps. Your offer is... generous, in it's way, but I must refuse. I was on a coach in January, and we were chased down by outlaws. I killed a man that day, defending that coach. I still feel guilt over it, like a stain on my soul. To have your friends grab Morgan Earp would be no different than putting a gun to his head myself. No matter what he did, I couldn't live with that.  You know, I saved Morgan Earp's life that day. Ironic, don't you think? I didn't know then what I know now."

Ringo says, "Well, that is that then. I was not lying when I said that I considered myself a friend of your husband and that he was a good man. I truly wish you no harm, but you have something of mine that I need back. Here." He slides her a folded up piece of paper. She unfolds it to see that it is written in script in Spanish with a flowery signature at the bottom reading, Eduardo Ramon de Coahuila .  He then slides across another piece of paper with a short note written in Latin.

She states, "I'm sorry. I can't.... I don't understand Spanish or Latin. Just English and French. Are we talking about the books again?"    He replies, "In a sense. The Spanish note is my receipt for the library. I did not have it on my person when we last spoke. I purchased them from the Warlord of the Mexican Province centered around the town of Medera. It is less than a week's ride to the south of here if you wish to have the receipt verified. 

The other note is for Mr. Cook. I wrote here while I was waiting for you. I chose Latin as he will need to find either the town's Doctor or one of the Lawyers to translate it for him, and by the time he does that I will be long gone.  Before I go I want one thing from you. What I asked for earlier, a book. Specifically, a book in Latin with a red leather binding and the Roman Numeral XXIII on the spine in gold lettering above the word Augustus. If you would please go get if for me I will then be on my way."

"Mr. Ringo, the books..... They've brought a great deal of joy to someone who is very important to me. Someone who, along with my friends, has helped keep me alive and sane. It breaks my heart to think of taking them away. Could we come to some arrangement? I know I don't have enough money to pay you for them, but perhaps you could give me a list of those you particularly wish back? Or allow me to choose a number to keep for which I could pay.”   

He sits without replying.  She relents and says, “The book you asked for I'll get for you. And I must ask. Our friends... Are they alive?"  He answers, "Yes they are, I have no desire to harm them. Some of my associates do, but I can control those men. As for the books, you say that you can read English and French. And your friend who the books have brought pleasure to is most likely a Spanish speaker. You may keep all of the books in those languages. I am only interested in the ones written in Latin, Greek and the Greek dialect known as Atlantean Script. In exchange for them I will see to it that your friends are returned."

Kate states, "Those did appear to be the most interesting volumes. Things written in Atlantean Script are always worth the reading. If things had been different I think we might have been friends, Mr. Ringo. Do you know, the reason Tom was in the Oriental that night was to ask you to partner with him in a ranch? I think I'd have rather known you that way. It will take some time to get through the volumes and find the texts you require. Would I take them to the same place I took your horse?"

Ringo replies, "Yes, Tom had asked me prior to that about it and I was very interesting in the ranch. We never got to that discussion that last night though, he became preoccupied with cards. Not a great gambler usually, but he was hot that night. Morgan thought he was cheating and, well....you know the rest.   Look, for now I'd be satisfied with just the volume I requested. Could you check for it? I can get instructions to you tomorrow morning as to where to bring the other books for the exchange. I'll be expecting an answer from my question to Cook by that time as well."

Kate nodded and went upstairs. She waited in front of the door to Mr. Gonzales room for a minute, making sure no one followed. Then she slipped inside, quickly said the incantation, and let herself into Mr. Gonzales rooms. 

In the library she stood in front of the tall shelves, her eyes skimming over them for the red-bound book. It took a few minutes, but she eventually found it. She took a moment to look over the shelves, wondering how angry Mr. Gonzales would be when he saw the most valuable texts gone. But she couldn't think of what else to do. Rightfully, they did belong to Mr. Ringo, but she didn't care to think of what he might do with that knowledge. At least for tonight, it was just the one book. Never mind that it was most likely his spellbook. 

Outside, Minerva slowly opens the door to the El Parador sables and steps in out of the rain. She is greeted by the soft neighing of the horses. She approaches each of them and gently rubs their muzzles whispering soft words of reassurance. Luna flies to the rafters where she can get a better view of scurrying mice While Minerva finds a soft spot in the hay of one of the stalls where she hide and watch the door. Her pistol is drawn.

When Ruby gets close to the Lucky Lady and Jake she goes back into the shadows and, walking the long way, silently walks up behind him and grabs him. "Hey lover," she says in a low voice.  Jake startles, "Mierda. I'll get you for that." He stays down but turns to face her. "I've not seen Len come out. What have you been up to?"

She grabs Jake and kisses him. "You will huh? I look forward to it." She looks like a kid with a secret that she can't wait to spill. "They're alive." She smiles at him. "Maska is coming, it will take most of the night for her to get here, but she can lead us back." Ruby continues to ramble, "She'll be tired though, so I don't know if we can find a way to let her rest at least some of the way to where ever they are. I wonder if someone can speak to her, maybe the priestess, she is a cleric like Nanuet. But we have to prepare." 

"I doubt Len will come out soon then. I mean, I thought I made it clear we were going upstairs. The point was that he might follow Kate and Minerva together. You want to go in a grab him? Or just go see Gifford? Or keep waiting here?" Ruby's relief is all over her face and her newfound enthusiasm is obvious.

Jake states, "I'm sure you will get around to telling me how you know that. We should head over to the El Parador stables and let Katherine and the priestess know too. If Len is waiting for us inside then he isn't looking for us outside. After we let the others know we can see about Gifford. Let's stay out of sight just in case there are others."

"You know how I know, Jake," Ruby says raising her eyebrows. "I'm going to have to start giving you lessons every single day until you deal with this, aren't I? What fun can I have with you..." Ruby says devilishly. "Although I did promise you I wouldn't do that anymore," she teases. Ruby looks at him seriously, puts her lips to his ear and whispers, "I used magic, darling." 

"Wait, are we going to see to Len or Gifford? I'm confused. Why wait here for Len then leave? Why don't we just go right in and confront him and make him tell us what the %$% is going on? I don't think the Marshal is going to let us in this late, that's the only problem with Gifford.  You want to go right to the El Parador now?"

He says, "I don't see how we are going to be able to interrogate Len in the saloon with all the witnesses, and if he is waiting for us in there then we'll just be sitting here otherwise. Up until now we didn't have anyway of finding Nanuet and Chester, with Maska we will. Katherine may have learned something from the stage drivers, and anyway they'll be waiting for us in the stables. The El Parador isn't far, it won't take long to let them know what you learned. If you have a better idea, I'm game."

She replies, "I don't. So you want me to wait here for Len or go with you?"  He says, "Why don't we both go, and decide our next move there?"   "Let's go." Jake and Ruby leave the Lucky Lady and make their way over to the El Parador.

Kate quietly left the room and went back downstairs to the table where she handed John Ringo the book. "Why do I feel I'm handing you a loaded weapon?"     He replies "You are just giving me back a treasured possession. Open it up and see the inscription on the inside cover." 

She flips the book and reads: 

_To John, 
This volume details the key years in the life of Caesar Augustus. I have always found great inspiration from this story and hope that you do as well. 
Best of luck and remember all I taught you, 
Armand 
May 2, 1873 _

He says, "See, it's just a personal heirloom. It wasn't even part of the collection that I purchased in Mexico. Your giving it back was a gesture of good faith that I was looking for. I am now more inclined to trust you."

Katherine shook her head. "Strangely, I trust you as well. I don't think lies are one of your vices. I will admit though, that I don't understand you. You're obviously educated, erudite, and skilled. You could make a good living any number of ways. Yet you choose such a life."  He replies, "Part of life is the excitement of living. My background might qualify me for a job working in an office but I would hate it."

"Yes, I bet you would. I would think though that you could find excitement in a slightly less... illegal manner." Kate idly flipped the pages of the book, looking at the unfamiliar script. "I need to learn a few more languages. You have a favorite spot I see, this book looks like a few of my favorites, well read in certain spots," she said, looking at the worn pages.

Kate notices that the most worn pages appear different than the seventy pages that came before them. These center pages have the Latin text on the left hand side, but the right hand side only has Latin on the top and bottom paragraphs. The center paragraphs are instead in the Atlantean script, a different spell on each page. She stops on a page that she recognizes from her own studies as being a Charm Person spell.   Ringo acts nervous, loosing his composure for the first time and reaches over to retrieve the book. He says, "I'll take that if you don't mind."

Kate flipped to the back of the worn area as he was asking for the book. She took a quick look, hoping to gauge how advanced he was, then closed the book and slid it over. "Of course. I'm sure you've been missing this quite a bit."  He says, "I'll be in touch and we can make this exchange tomorrow. We do not have to be on opposite sides of this fight. The Earps have hurt us both. Goodnight Mrs. Kale." He leaves a $ 20 bill on the table to pay for the drinks and then stands and puts his hat and coat back on.

Once at the barn, Jake and Ruby find Minerva there. Ruby asks, "Where is Kate?"  Miverna replies, "I don't know Senorita, I have been waiting here for all of you as you instructed. I have not seen or heard from Senora Katherine since she left the saloon."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 79, “The Note”, Friday, March 17th  * 

In response to the comment that the Earps are both their enemies and they should work together against them Kate tells Ringo “Perhaps not on opposite sides, but I think you understand me well enough to see why I am hesitant to be on the same side. Good night Mr. Ringo."  Kate watched as John Ringo walked out of the El Parador. She leaned over and blew out the candle, then picked up the money and handed it right to Dorita.   

Jake shares that Ruby has learned that Nanuet and Chester are alive and that Nanuet's wolf, Maska, is on the way back here to meet us.   Minerva then says, "Katherine will be worried, we need to tell her we are waiting for the wolf."   

"Seems like I spent enough time sitting in the rain for Katherine to have gotten dressed twenty times," Jake remarks. "That is not a good sign."  "It does seem like she has been gone a long time," replies Minerva, "perhaps you should go inside the El Parador and find out. I think it would be better if the Cowboy gang didn't know I was working with you. I shall wait here for you to return."  

Ruby turns to Minerva. "Nanuet is a priest like you are and he can speak with the wolf. Will you be able to also?"   Minerva replies, “Yes, There is a good possibility that I will be able too, but not for the same reason and only for a limited time.”   Jake turns to Ruby and says, "Let's go in through the kitchen and stay out of sight." She replies, "Good idea." 

Jake and Ruby make their way into the busy kitchen. Since they are known by all they get a few glances but no one yells at them, Dorita not being in the kitchen. Ruby giggles as she grabs at some pastry that is on the counter. She takes a bite then shares some with Jake as they walk. 
They make their way to the door to the main room and the two of them peek in.

Kate headed for the kitchen and it's back door to the stables.  As she approaches the kitchen door only to see it open a crack and Ruby peer out at her.  Katherine thumped back on her heels with a gasp. "You scared me," she whispered. "I'm sorry I'm late, I had a visitor." Now that he was gone her composure was beginning to break. "Let's go out to the stables, I found out some interesting things. The most interesting being that our friends are alright."

Ruby says, Oh, I was just coming to tell you the same thing. How do you know that?" She glances around the dining room looking for anything out of place. "Anyway, let's go, Minerva is waiting." They go back through the kitchen and Ruby grabs some more pastry on the way. They get back outside to the stables where Minerva is waiting. 

Ruby walks over to her horse and pets her. "I haven't ridden her in awhile." Ruby turns back to Kate. "Who was your visitor?" she asks curiously. "And what's our plan going to be now? Should we go back to see if Len is still there so I can try to follow him while we wait for Maska?"

Kate's hands had begun to shake. Now that the need for calm was over, nerves were reasserting themselves.  "Johnny Ringo was waiting for me," she said and handed his note to Jake. "He told Dorita he was a friend of Tom's. That note is in Latin, we'll have to get it translated. He did that purposely, so he would be gone before we knew what it said. 

He said he has no wish to hurt Chester and Nanuet, but some of his companions do. He can control them, and he assured me he would release them in exchange for all the books we took that are not in English, French, or Spanish. I'll get a message tomorrow morning as to how to go about it." Kate paused and sat down in the hay. 

"All he wanted from me tonight was a personal favorite book of his. It looked normal until I flipped through the middle." She dropped her voice. "It was a spell book, I recognized one of the spells. And he used the privacy spell in front of me, saying he needed to say a prayer to Dionysus before his drink. I'm not sure he realized I know, but he got very nervous when I opened that book.  I'm not suggesting we tell anyone, if wizards start exposing each other that knows where it will end. But he doesn't know I'll keep it to myself, which gives us an advantage."

"I was beginning to suspect that Johnny Ringo was a wizard, so it's true." Jake shudders a bit. "What does it mean that you gave him back his spell book?  Katherine," Jake begins and hesitates before continuing, "do you really trust Ringo? I know that you tend to trust people, and you know that I do not. You had the item he wanted to the most in your hand to work a trade with him and you gave it to him. Does he want the other items enough to make sure that Chester and Nanuet come back alive? What if he lied to you?" 

Jake looks from one face to another. "So you all know I see the dark side of people, see the worst they can do. Consider this now. Ringo knows he can blackmail us and get away with it. If he isn't afraid to blackmail us again, it's likely that he will sometime if he is around to do it. We also have an uncomfortable choice to make. If Ringo told Katherine the truth and we follow Maska into the camp, we are putting the boys and ourselves at risk for nothing. If he lied, and we don't, we may never see them alive again." Jake looks at the paper, which is illegible to him, "Can anyone read this damn thing?"

Kate says, "Mitchell Berg should be able to translate it for you. Doc Eaton as well, but we know how well you two get along. We should find out what that says before we make any definite plans.  In exchange for that one book I got Ringo's confidence in my word, at least a level of trust from him. I think he takes that very seriously. Do I trust him? I'm not sure if that's the right word, but I believe he keeps his word once he gives it. I don't think he lied to me. I think.... I think he's looking for allies against the Earps." 

Kate pulled her knees against her chest and looked up at the others. "He offered me Morgan Earp. When I asked what was in it for him he said 'The time of Reckoning has come.' He offered me vengeance, to help me see that Morgan Earp got what's coming to him. I know, harming an Earp is not out of his way, but he seemed desirous of my agreement.  He even offered to bring Earp somewhere so I can have that conversation, and that would be going out of his way, to take him alive rather than just kill him when he gets the chance. 

He left it open, even though I refused him. 'We don't have to be on opposite sides of this fight,' he said. In the end, I think he realized we walk a narrow line with the Earps, friends and foes at the same time. We're a wild card, unpredictable, and he wants us on his side or at least firmly against the Earps before he makes his move. Or I might have finally slipped off the deep end and gone insane," she ended with a weak smile. 

"Oh, what it means that he has his spell book back is that he can cast spells again. But I managed to get a look at the last spell. With a bit of research I should be able to find out how advanced he is."   

Ruby looks over the note, which she can't read, while listening intently to Kate talk. When she finishes, "Why would Ringo talk to you," then Ruby turns and looks at Jake, "And you, but not me? He said, 'Talking's not what I do with women who look like you'." Ruby leans back against a stall. "I think he's scared of me because he saw me shoot Curly Bill." Ruby shakes her head. 

Kate says, "You might be right. I can't speak for Jake, but I think Ringo spoke to me because of Tom. He said a few other things to me that indicate that he liked Tom. He even continued to look into Tom's death after I'd asked him about it. He had suspected Frank Leslie and ruled him out." 

Ruby continues, "Anyway, I suppose when Maska gets here she'll be tired, maybe too tired to show us the way back. So it makes sense to wait until morning at least to get this note translated." Ruby taps the note in Jake's hand. "But it doesn't make sense that he gave Kate his word if we gave back the books he would let Nanuet and Chester go, why would there still be a note for Jake?" Ruby runs her hand through her hair. "Well maybe he wants his coat back too. But why wouldn't he just say that and not run off leaving us with a note. There's gotta be something interesting in there. Think it's too late to get Mitchell?" 

Kate says, "He wrote the note before we talked, but I doubt he would have still sent it if it wasn't still relevant. It's not too terribly late yet, and you seem to have making a friend out of Mitchell Berg. I don't think he'd mind. I can spend the time until Maska comes doing some research unless you want me to come with you."

Ruby says. "One more thing, if we admitted that we knew he was a wizard, it would also let them know that at least one of us is too.   If we want to do something tonight we can go back and look for that guy Len."  "Kate, be careful trusting Mr. Ringo, I don't think he's to be trusted at all. As much as you might trust him, or think he was friends with Tom, you were in the building tonight that he would have blown to pieces without a second thought." Ruby kicks at some hay on the floor. 

Ruby says, "I think your idea is good, we should try to find Mr. Berg tonight then. He might even still be at the Lucky Lady.  Why don't you go do your research but PROMISE you will not leave here without someone with you. It's not safe. We'll go find Berg."

Kate states, "I promise. There's no reason for me to go anywhere. You'll know where to find me when you get back.   And don't worry, I know Ringo wouldn't think twice about killing me if I was in the way."

Blast!" Jake suddenly says and in a flash a hunting knife is in his hand and slammed into a wooden support. "I don't like any of this! I don't like being threatened, I don't like being blackmailed, I don't like my friends being held hostage, and I don't like having others involved in my business just because I can't read this bloody thing!" He says waving the note around. 

He is breathing heavy as he pries the knife out of the post. "Since I don't know where Nanuet is I'm willing to go along for now. At any time if I think Ringo isn't going to deliver them back safe and sound, don't get between him and me. Fine, let's find Berg and see if he can read this to me. Then we can decide to tell the Marshall or Isby tonight, tomorrow or at all. I don't know what to do about Len, maybe the note will help us decide." Jake thrusts his knife back in his belt and kicks the post. "Damn." He takes out his right side Colt, dries it a bit on a handkerchief before spinning the cylinder and putting it snugly back in it's holster. "I'm ready who wants to come to find Berg?"

"Kate is staying here to research. Minerva and I will come with you." She turns to Minerva, "Give us a minute though, ok?"  Ruby takes Jake by the hand and leads him to a more private spot. "Jake, you're totally right being upset, this does suck and I'm pissed off too. I don't trust Ringo at all, believe me. And our friends might not necessarily see things the way we do. But," she takes his face in her hands and looks him in the eyes, "I need you to stay calm." She continues in a whisper, "They are alive and we are going to get them back." She kisses him softly for a moment.

He replies, "Fine. I'll buy they are alive and I'll contain myself. I think we are entirely TOO calm." Jake breathes a heavy sigh. "I'm fine."  "Hey, you're doing better than me, I yelled at Kate." Ruby looks at him seriously, "I was only trying to help. You know whatever ideas you have, I'm with you." 

Ruby smiles at Jake and takes his hand again, leading him back to the ladies. “We’re ready, let’s go.” They escort Kate back inside safely. Jake, Ruby and Minerva make their way through the rain and mud to the Lucky Lady. They enter and check around to see if Berg or Len are still there or if anyone else of note has entered.

Tony Lucky's game has now ended and he and all of his players have departed, including Len. There are only three patrons left at the bar that Hoover is chatting with. Berg isn't present. Minvera stays behind in case Maska shows up. The rain finally stops when Jake and Ruby head up the street to Berg's house, seeing light coming from inside the curtains.

They head up to the door and Ruby knocks. "Mr. Berg, it's Ruby and Jake. We need to speak with you please."  He opens the door and lets them in. Mitchel Berg is still attired as before and appears to have been doing some work at his desk before retiring for the night. He lets the three in and says, "I'd normally offer you some tea, but haven't made a pot tonight since I spent my time at your saloon instead."

And we are very glad you did," responds Ruby, "And insist you do it again soon. Besides," she leans in close, "Laurie said she enjoyed your company and we're hoping she comes back again soon too." Ruby smiles at Berg as she talks. 

"Anyway, we have a matter that has just been brought to our attention and we need some help. It is a private matter, so your discretion would be appreciated." She takes the note from Jake. "We need this translated, it's in Latin and we were told you could read Latin. It's important that we find out what it says as soon as possible or we wouldn't have bothered you so late."

Berg takes the note and sits down at the desk. He reads it through once and comments "This is very odd. It is about armies preparing for battle. But the strange thing is that it isn't addressed to a General. It appears to have been sent to a 'Preparer of Food'. Why would somebody discuss military strategy with kitchen help?"   Ruby looks at Silver Jake Cook but does not answer Mr. Berg's question directly. "That is strange..." 

Jake cuts in, "Could you tell us what the whole thing says please?"  "Okay, just a second." He reads it through once more to himself and then a second time out loud. "It says: 

_Preparer of Food 

You and your forces stand on the battlefield between two mighty armies. The time for battle is at hand. Decide which army to stand with - the Army of the Righteous falsely labeled criminals or the Army of the Charlatans that impersonate the law. Choose now and choose wisely, as only one army will be victorious. It would also be unwise to decide to flee from the field of battle wearing an Army Commander’s armor."_

"Well, that is a weird note, huh?" Jake notices the strain in Ruby's voice. As she stands, "Mr. Berg, we very much appreciate your help with this. Can we compensate you in some way?"  He replies, "No need, you didn't take much of my time. Although I am curious. What is this note all about, an excerpt from a text about the Roman Legion?"

"Why, Mr. Berg," Ruby says taking his arm while walking herself to the door, "I think you might have figured out the mystery. And here we were thinking it might be something important, just because we couldn't read it. I myself feel a bit relieved."  Thanking him again, they say goodnight to Mitchell Berg. Ruby and Jake walk back to the Lucky Lady to get Minerva. 

As they are walking the streets of Promise City heading back towards the El Parador Jake remarks, "Preparer of Food? That's the best he could? Hermes, no wonder he is forced to be an outlaw." While they walk Jake keeps his eyes open to see if they are watched or followed. "We need to all sit down and talk in private. Apparently each of us have a choice to make and we should discuss it before someone," Minerva and Ruby both look at him, "ahem, before Jake does something rash. Let's find Katherine."

Katherine went back upstairs to Mr. Gonzales rooms, tossed her duster across the back of the chair in the library, and got down to research. She went straight for the spell books and carried as many as she could out to the table in the front hall and dug in, looking for anything that matched the last spell in Ringo's spell book.  As she flipped pages she noticed the shaking of her hands getting worse. Her eyes kept blurring and she repeatedly dashed tears out of them as she continued to read.

Kate eventually locates a page with similar symbols and script to the final page she saw in Ringo's book. She doesn't have the ability to actually read this particular spell yet but is able to cross reference the symbol title to a chart of Gonzales's she found in another book, finding it to be what Gonzales had listed as a "4th Level Wizard Spell". Gonzales himself knew spells of one-level higher, so Ringo was not all that powerful a wizard as of yet, but he was still far above Kate's current abilities.

Kate slowly closed up the books and returned them to the shelves. Ringo was not as powerful as her teacher, but he was significantly more powerful than she or Ruby, and she didn't know what he could do with that power. In the next few days he would learn the spells that would help him in his fight. It might have been better to let him go away angry than to have given him that book back. 

She got her jacket back off the chair and went back downstairs. The cantina was quiet, all the patrons gone and only Dorita and Pedro left cleaning up. Kate sat down at a table and waited for the others to return.   Jake and Ruby head back to the Lucky Lady to pick up Minerva, then over to the El Parador for Katherine. 

"Well, what in Hades is he talking about?" Ruby looks at Jake with furrowed brows as they walk, "I don't get it, I mean why does this even involve us?" At that moment they find themselves standing in front of the El Parador. Once inside they see Katherine sitting at a table waiting for them. Ruby greets Dorita and Pedro and gets a bottle of whiskey and some glasses. They sit and tell Kate what the note said.  "I don't know what you think or what Jake had in mind, something about making a choice."

Kate replies, "I'm not sure why Ringo thinks we are involved, but we've certainly been involved with law matters before. We cleaned out his caves, we've done guard duty, and Jake was even a deputy for a night. He might be assuming that we wouldn't stand aside while he fights his battle. What really worries me is his warning against fleeing. Ruby said he was in the caves, so he knows Jake has his duster. But I don't know if he means don't try to stand aside without returning it, or don't try to stand aside at all. 

Does Ringo really think he's righteous? We have three choices. Warn the Earps and stand with them, join up with Ringo, or try to keep out of it. And if we choose the later, we'd best be prepared to defend ourselves against the Cowboys. If anyone can think of another option I'd be glad to hear it."

Jake notices Minerva seems to be following the conversation very closely as if having some difficulty understanding. "Senorita, this must all be very confusing to you. There is much more going on here than just Chester and Nanuet being held hostage. I know you are concerned about them, but in order to help and be safe you need to know many things that came before. Knowing all those things would make you involved far more than you might imagine. If I tell them to you there really is no going back." Jake looks questioningly at the priestess. 

A serene look comes over Minerva as she responds "Senor, I do not fear the path that the goddess has led me down. I shall continue to have faith in her purpose wherever this road shall lead me. Please tell me what I must know."  Jake nods and says, "Well then, may the goddess protect you from our particular brand of madness then." He begins to tell her some stories...


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 80, “Choosing Sides”, Friday, March 17th * 

Jake tells Minerva about Flint's partner Pete, whose murder leads them to the rustlers cave. He tells her about the adventure there. "That is why we were surprised to learn that Johnny Ringo was there invisible. So he, Billy Clairbourne and some guy named Dell all knew we were there. All knew we were part of the group responsible for what happened there. Many of the Cowboy gang met their end that day, not the least of which were the McLaury brothers and Curly Bill Brocious who folks sitting at this table put to rest." 

Jake then tells her all about the trip to the mine and the attack by outlaws. "We have yet to prove it, but only Hamilton Fisk could have substantially gained by having the miners and myself not come back alive. Many of the men involved that day had ties to the Cowboy gang." 

Finally Jake tells her about Katherine's husband Tom. He leaves out many of the painful details about Katherine's life. "Katherine believes that Morgan Earp is responsible for her husband's death. There is enough evidence to indicate that is likely true, including the Earp brothers covering up the details and threatening those who might bring those details to light. That is why I was in jail when you came into town, Wyatt Earp was framing me to blackmail Katherine into giving up a witness."  He looks at Katherine and Ruby, "Did I miss something important?"

"I think that's everything relevant," Kate said quietly. "When I met Johnny Ringo in Tombstone, he was in jail on charges from the Earps, but he was being held in the county jail for some reason. Sheriff Behan seemed annoyed, at the very least by that. When Ringo wanted to talk to me, I said the sheriff probably wouldn't allow it, hoping he would help me. But he just said he didn't care. 

I don't know if that's relevant, but it seemed strange to me. That's when Ringo suggested it might have been Frank Leslie who killed Tom. Which also seems strange to me, considering we're fairly certain Leslie is part of the gang too."

Ruby drinks down her whiskey. "Cowboys, Earps.. I don't really care about any of them and I'm not willing to risk my life for either. I want Nanuet and Chester back. I want to live at the Lucky Lady in peace. So far both of those groups have threatened the people I love and to disrupt my life. But even if we stay out I bet we'll end up having to choose no matter what. Jake is right, while the Earps have blackmailed us, the Cowboys have openly come after us. At least the Earps have been at our side occasionally." Ruby looks at Kate, "But I don't see how you could want to work with or help any of the Earps after what they took from you."

Kate ran her hand through her hair. "I would prefer to stay out of this, but I don't think it's possible. It's tempting to let Johnny Ringo bring me Morgan Earp, but what happens after that? The Cowboy's get rid of any semblance of law. Living here becomes dangerous for anyone who isn't with him or her. Yes, we might have the protection of having helped them, but who knows what strings they might attach to us. 

You're right Ruby. I want nothing to do with helping the Earps. But I would far rather live under the Earp's rule than the Cowboy's. Although I'll admit, I'm taking some pleasure in the thought of making the Earp's beholden to me."  “What does that mean?" Ruby looks at her curiously.

Kate shook her head "Maybe nothing. From what we know the Earp's don't know Ringo is ready to make his move. And there are only the four of them, five if James joins in to help them. The Cowboy's will have them greatly outnumbered. Our help would be very important for them. And if any of them are capable of the least amount of feeling, I rather like the idea of them feeling guilt and remorse over the fact that I'm willing to help them despite everything they've done to me.   They killed my husband, blackmailed his widow, and terrorized my friends. To owe those same people their lives would smart a great deal, I think. And I like the idea of their discomfort."

"Oh I see..." Ruby replies shaking her head. "Smart thinking Kate.  Well, no matter what side we choose, I can't see sitting here while our friends are held hostage. We need to decide if we should go and save them or try to work a deal with Ringo, even though he is not to be trusted at all. I mean, I have this ability that can, uh, make people well, see me in a more favorable light, and make them be more willing to do what I want them to do. He might have the same kind of thing and try to use it on us."  Ruby pauses. "I do like Deputy Marshall Rodriquez, he seems nice enough. He's going to wish he never came here though."

"Oh yes, my research. You're right Ruby, he has that same skill you do, and more. He's not as powerful as our teacher, but he's not far behind. Definitely beyond you and I."  "Crap." Ruby starts biting her lip as she thinks. "Who knows how many Cowboys have those same skills. I mean, I'm sure not to that extent or Ringo wouldn't be in charge." Ruby glances around the room. "You know, this might not be the best place to be talking about this, plus I am getting tired, it's been a really long day. Coming back from the dead is tiring work," she gave a little smile. 

Ruby says, "I don't think Maska will be here until morning, she is far away, which means if and when we go it will be a long trip. Kate, did you say Ringo was going to give you a sign or something tomorrow? I mean, if you're not here for it then he'll know we are up to something."

Kate says, "I'm supposed to get instructions on where to take the books in the morning. I don't know how they're coming. And he expects and answer from Jake in the morning, so he must be planning on coming back here for that. I can trade the books for Nanuet and Chester. If we join up with the Earps after that, I might just get them back in a day or two. Hopefully before our teacher knows they're gone."

Ruby replies, "Well, they don't really belong to him anyway. I'm sure he won't be mad knowing that they went to save Nanuet and Chester."   Kate states, "It's not important, I'm just being optimistic thinking I'll be in a position for it to matter if he is. Do we have any other ideas for tonight? If not I should get the ransom ready. At least Ringo is clear about it when he's blackmailing you."

Jake has been quiet letting Ruby and Katherine speak for a while. Finally he says, "That all depends on whether or not we are going to join Mr. Ringo's war and on which side. If we are going to wait until we get Nanuet and Chester back to take any action or even make a decision, then I guess we have nothing else to do. Frankly I can't really imagine Ringo trusting me to be on his side. Plus all he has done is threaten me to convince me to help him. I don't like giving in to blackmail, those kind never stop once they know you will comply." 

Jake takes a long slow breath in and lets it out with a sigh. "If we decide to actively oppose the Cowboy gang we should tell Isby and the marshals at least some of what is going on in the morning. That and there is a Mr. Gifford in jail that may prove to be useful. I wonder who Maska is going to come to and should we be waiting where the wolf can get to us?"

Kate says, "You know my thoughts. Standing aside is preferable but likely impossible. This is what I would do, which means there will probably be at least ten things wrong in it. I would make the exchange in the morning, the books for our friends. Then I would give Ringo his answer, which would be that we will not be joining him. Then we find Warren Earp and warn him, and find out what to do next. Judge Isby isn't in town, so we can't tell him, and Wyatt Earp is in Tombstone at the moment. After that those who are inclined to pray can do so. Since we'll probably spend the next week or more being shot at, we'll need all the help we can get."

Jake states, "What's really wrong is we are at the whims of Johnny Ringo and the Cowboy gang. I agree we really don't want to be on either side, but if we tell him we don't choose a side regardless of his bluster and threats is he really willing to force us over to Earps side? I'm on my side, and if he wants war with us, then we'll work with who ever is against him until it's done. Better yet, tell him nothing and let him worry and wonder." Jake runs his hand through his hair and scratches the back of his head. "Since I can't figure out exactly what else to do tonight, I suppose I wait."

Minerva is overwhelmed by all the new information that Jake has just told her. she mulls it all over while listening to the group weighs the pros and cons of the situation.  She says, "I do not think it is wise to trust our friends safety to this Johnny Ringo's word. A wolf in sheep clothing is no less of a wolf. He strikes me as a ruthless man of convenience, not a man of honor and he has already proven himself a liar. I do not advise we should wait overly long to begin our search for Senor Nanuet and Senor Chester for although they may be alive presently, I am sure that being in the hands of such disreputable men places them in harms way. When Maska arrives, I will speak to him and then I think we should set out in search of our friends. But What ever decision is agreed upon, it would be prudent for everyone to get some sleep and we can take turns watching for his arrival."

Kate interjects, "Intolerable as it is, it will be quicker in the end to wait for Maska. We won't waste time wandering without a clue.  I still hold out hope Ringo will keep his word, but I'm prepared for him not to. Jake, whatever you decide I will go with, as long as it's not joining the Cowboy's. Since you don't want any of us going out alone, we can either meet up here or someone can come get me to bring me wherever you want to meet. Since everything seems to rest on what happens in the morning, I'm going to go collect the books and pretend to sleep."

Minerva says, "Cowering down to blackmail leaves a sour taste upon my tongue! Do not let his promises cloud your vision, Senora Katherine. These books of which you speak sound quite dangerous in unscrupulous hands and from what you say, Senor Ringo sounds like a powerful wizard. Giving him those books could be our own undoing. I am certain he would not hesitate to use the knowledge in those books to harm us. Would it not be preferable to free our friends before he is able to act and keep such dangerous weapons from him as well? I don't think we should tell him that we are not joining him. He will figure it out soon enough. What is the purpose of angering him in such a fashion? It would only endanger our friends further.”

Kate says, "Whatever we do, it won't be until morning. Of course I would rather not give him what he wants, but it may be the only option. If it can be done your way, Senorita, I would be thrilled. I'll see all of you in the morning, or when there's news. Maska is intelligent, she'll find a way to one of us when she gets here. I don't have anything more to add, or any skill with this sort of thing anyway. I'll go with whatever you decide. Good night." 

Minerva states, “Let us hope that it is the will of the gods, to end this thing quickly and to get our friends home safely. I agree there is no more that we can do this night until we hear from the wolf. Minerva turns to Jake and Ruby. "Luna and I would like to stay here this night and wait for his arrival if that is amenable. I will go back to the Comstock House and get what we will need for the night and for our journey. " Buenos Nochas Senora Kate. Hasta Manana."  With that Kate went back upstairs to Mr. Gonzales rooms to pile up books and try to discover a way to read a language she didn't know, or copy them somehow.  Ruby and Jake retire to their room and Minerva returns with Luna to make her comfortable in the saloon and await the arrival of the wolf.

Mid-way through the night Luna alerts Minerva that a wolf is approaching the Lucky Lady. Maska lets off a low howl. Upstairs in Jake and Ruby's room the puppies awaken to the sound of the howl and begin barking.  Minerva goes upstairs and awakens Jake and Ruby with the news and then heads back downstairs. She gives the wolf some water and a bite to eat from the kitchen and checks him over for wounds while speaking soothingly to him.  

Ruby had used her magic to dry her leather outfit earlier so now put it back on. She and Jake gather their substantial pile of weapons, gear and traveling clothes and head down the stairs to Minerva and Nanuet's wolf. The clock shows that it is now 1:45 A.M.  At Gonzales library Kate is sound asleep at the desk, having barely gotten a few pages copied when exhaustion overcame her.

Once Minerva has fed Maska and looked her over for injuries she prays for a moment and then begins speaking to Maska. "We have been expecting you my friend. Tell us where Nanuet is"  Maska indicates that Nanuet is being held prisoner in a farmhouse near the mountains in the direction of the sunset. 

Minerva asks, "How far away are they?." Maska indicates that she has been walking and running for 5 hours.  Minerva asks, "Are you able to lead us back to them?." Maska indicates that she can but if the group is leaving now she would prefer to ride on something as she is exhausted.  "What landmarks did you pass on the way?" She describes the mountain range and the farmhouse being near the upper corner on the Promise City rather than Tombstone side of the range. 

The Priestess then asks, "How many men did you see at the farmhouse?"  Maska communicates that she has detected the scents of eighteen different people although all may not have been there.  Minvera tells her owl, "Luna, When we get there fly to a safe spot and stay hidden. If you see men Hoot once for each man you see. Remember our trick. If I do this," She raises her arm and points upward. "Fly high and screech as loud as you can. Try and stay out of sight." 

She turns back to the wolf, "Maska, Our time to speak is running short. When we can no longer speak. Growl low to warn us of trouble." "May the goddess keep you safe from harm." Minerva hugs the wolf tightly. "You have a brave and true heart my friend. I am honored to make your acquaintance and Senor Nanuet is doubly blessed that you have chosen to befriend him" She reassures her "Together we shall rescue your companion and see him And Senor Chester safely home." Maska places her paw in Minerva's hand as if to shake on it and the spell ends.

Jake comments to Ruby, "Katherine still trusts Ringo, but I still don't. I just don't understand what kind of power he has, or how to fight his magic. That book he just got back, can he use it right away or does it take time? Ruby you also said he was protected from my bullets with magic, is there anyway around that? Does it run out or can we make it go away? Or is there a way to make my bullets go through his protection?" 

Jake is scratching his beard and thinking hard. "I don't know if we should rush off or rescue them now or not. My heart tells me we should. If we put Maska on a litter it would still take us nearly six hours to get there, including the time to get ready to leave. That would be past sunrise and we wouldn't have the surprise of darkness. I wonder where Ringo will be? He may or may not show to meet Katherine. Should we leave Katherine to meet with Ringo or who he sends? Would she want to come with us if we were going on a rescue? The three of us and Maska are not a lot against up to eighteen Cowboy gang members. I'll bet Flint would come with us. I wonder if that Apache woman could get us some kind of help. If we get the marshal or Isby involved now we will have decided whose side we are on in Ringo's war...." 

Ruby touches Jake's shoulder and interrupts his rambling. "Slow down lover, give us a chance to answer."  After Jake stops speaking Ruby starts pacing back in forth, furrowing her brow and tapping her lip, finally she sighs. “We have a lot of decisions to make and not a lot of time to make them.  Look, my instincts also tell me to go ourselves and bring Nanuet and Chester back. But I’m just not sure that is the right thing to do. Maybe we should wait for the book deal to go down and find out if Ringo is telling the truth or not about our friends. I mean, let’s say he does intend to follow through. Kate gives him the books, we get our friends.”

She pauses, :”After Jake stops speaking Ruby starts pacing back in forth, furrowing her brow and tapping her lip, finally she sighs. “We have a lot of decisions to make and not a lot of time to make them.” 

“Look, my instincts also tell me to go ourselves and bring Nanuet and Chester back. But I’m just not sure that is the right thing to do. Maybe we should wait for the book deal to go down and find out if Ringo is telling the truth or not about our friends. I mean, let’s say he does intend to follow through. Kate gives him the books, we get our friends. Well, maybe Ringo already has them on their way here so he can do that. I’ll never trust what Ringo says but that doesn’t mean he IS lying.” 

“And yes, we would be greatly outnumbered and need a good plan of action to succeed being so outnumbered.” Ruby stops to think. “But… if Kate were to not show up that would probably be big trouble so I really think we need her to meet him again, so we would be down at least her. I’m not sure she would agree to stay behind.” 

“I wouldn’t have given him the book, although I’m sure that’s not the only one he has for his spells.” Ruby runs her hand through her messy hair. “Jake, you and I are going to have a private talk one of these days about the way things are in the world. I’ve seen many things on my travels, good and bad and you are at a disadvantage not knowing. Some people have a gift like me and don’t need books. Other people need to study those books to be able to do what I do, so yes it would take time. There is a way to cancel the effects of magic but that is not a skill that I know or am powerful enough for. I’m sure there is also a way to make your bullets get through spells like that but again that is not something I know. Perhaps some of those books Ringo wants back has some of those answers. But you know me,” she smiles, “I’m not big on reading OR studying.” As she says this she looks Jake right in the eyes and raises her eyebrows. 

She looks toward Minerva. “Can you think of any spell that would let you communicate with Nanuet or Chester? If we do wait until tomorrow I can also read his mind again while the deal goes down to find out what he is really thinking and if he is trying to scam us.”

Ruby continues, “One thing is clear to me though. If we want to live in this town and stay in business we're going to have to side with the Earps. Even if we just pretend to be on their side. Otherwise they will make our lives a living hell, and they do have the power to do that, look at what they have done already. Unless we can find a way to make the Cowboys and the Earps both think we're on their side. I don't see another option." She stops pacing in front of Jake and looks right at him. "I'm sorry but I can't stand to see you in jail again."

She pauses, “Well, maybe Ringo already has them on their way here so he can do that. I’ll never trust what Ringo says but that doesn’t mean he IS lying. And yes, we would be greatly outnumbered and need a good plan of action to succeed being so outnumbered.” Ruby stops to think. “But… if Kate were to not show up that would probably be big trouble so I really think we need her to meet him again, so we would be down at least her. I’m not sure she would agree to stay behind.” 

She then defiantly states, “I wouldn’t have given him the book, although I’m sure that’s not the only one he has for his spells.” Ruby runs her hand through her messy hair. “Jake, you and I are going to have a private talk one of these days about the way things are in the world. I’ve seen many things on my travels, good and bad and you are at a disadvantage not knowing. Some people have a gift like me and don’t need books. Other people need to study those books to be able to do what I do, so yes it would take time. There is a way to cancel the effects of magic but that is not a skill that I know or am powerful enough for. I’m sure there is also a way to make your bullets get through spells like that but again that is not something I know. Perhaps some of those books Ringo wants back has some of those answers. But you know me,” she smiles, “I’m not big on reading OR studying.” As she says this she looks Jake right in the eyes and raises her eyebrows. 

Minerva states, “I question why Senor Ringo is so anxious to have these books. I fear that they could present a danger to us and others if he should acquire them. Also, once the books are no longer in our hands we are no longer able to use them as leverage to insure our friends return.  She looks at everyone darkly, I do not trust his intent. He has already lied about the function of the one book that Senora Katherine gave him by saying it had no value other than a sentimental one. 

There is no cause to believe that he would not lie again. I am hesitant to leave Senora Katherine  here to deal with such a ruthless man. He is by your own admission, a wizard who possesses greater power than your own and cannot be trusted not to harm her in our absence. I would like to see us stay together for safety's sake and we really could use her help in freeing our friends.  As I told Katherine earlier, I am uneasy about delaying our departure. 

I can speak to the animals again after dawn but Maska is to tired to travel. I could tell Luna the location that Maska has relayed to us and send her with a message tied to her leg but she does not know of this farmhouse and there is no guarantee that she would recognize the location from the description alone. The longer Senor Chester and Senor Nanuet are held captive the graver their danger. I think that we should also consider the possibility that Nanuet and Chester will not wait overly long for our arrival. When Maska does not return they will assume that she did not arrive here safely If they do not realize the great number of men holding them captive they could be making an escape attempt on their own.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 81, “Heading Out”, Friday, March 17th * 

Ruby states, “The books are of no matter. If we can get our friends back by giving the books, so be it, I don’t care what kind of value they are, our friends are more important. As for the value of that particular book, we weren’t there, we don’t know exactly what was said. But I don’t fault him for lying about that book, if that is what he did, any wizard would do the same to get something like that back.” 

The point of the books is to get our friends back. Who said we would give up the books without getting our friends in return? I thought that was the point, and the instructions were going to be given to Katherine today on how to make the exchange. If we cannot leave Katherine behind then we cannot go at all. Ringo will know we are up to something if Katherine does not show up and can order them killed though magical means before we will even arrive there. It is not a smart plan. So either she stays or we all stay. 

Personally I don’t like leaving her alone either and she doesn’t have much experience with dealings with these kinds of people. I would rather burn that book than return it but that was her choice and it is done. But we can insist on being there or we can at least counsel Kate on what to do. Ringo will have to know that without us, or Katherine at least, he will not get the books back ever until our friends come back to us and therefore our friends are valuable and should be kept safe until at least this deal is done.” 

“Like I said, they may already be on their way here and not still at the farmhouse, making a trip there worthless. Maska is tired, it is the middle of the night and if we ride hard we will be tired too and not at our best to fight eighteen men, plus the Indians we will come across on the way there, not counting whatever other creatures roam at night.  I think we should wait until morning and find out what plan Ringo has for exchanging the books with our friends. Then we decide if we ride out or make the exchange.”

Jake listens intently to Ruby and Minerva. "Ruby girl, I think your instincts are right. We will end up helping the Earps and we ought to go rescue our friends now. I think its go with our heart time. Do the Earps and Isby want the Cowboy gang bad enough to get out of bed in the middle of the night? I'm sure Flint will help Nanuet, and I bet he's itching to use that dynamite of his." 

Jake laughs, "We're talking all this common sense and I could only think that Nanuet wouldn't let me rot there. And neither would you. So neither will I. If we can get some more help, we should go." He looks to Minerva. "The gods hate a coward, eh?"   Minerva laughs, "I see last weeks sermon made it to your ears, Senor"

Ruby breathes a very heavy sigh. "You two go, find whoever you can to go with you. I'm staying with Kate. Hopefully I'll help her with Ringo tomorrow and Nanuet and Chester will be here safe and Ringo will have his damn books and it'll be over with. If it doesn't go as planned, well, we'll try to find you to help. If you don't see Nanuet and Chester figure they are here and come home, don't do anything stupid." Ruby looks away from Jake, knowing he won't like this plan.

Oh," escapes Jake's lips unbidden. "That definitely shifts the odds against us then, having no magic to oppose Ringo if he is there. We wait then." Jake reaches down and rubs the wolf's fur. "Maska will need a safe place to sleep. Senorita Minerva, you must get some rest too, I don't believe you have had any. I'll be rising before sun up to gather what support I can for tomorrow from Jeff Mills, Flint and Warren Earp. I am now convinced that Ringo will have his war, and that it will do us harm if we take no action. I won't be the recurring victim of his blackmail. Why wait for the barbarians to be at the gate? If he wants war so badly let's bring it to him, let's make it unattractive to be a member of the Cowboy gang shall we?"

Ruby looks at Jake with some admiration. "I like that idea," Ruby says with a small smile, "Make it unattractive to be a Cowboy." She sits next to him. "Jake, I don't know if anything I can do magic or otherwise can oppose Johnny Ringo. I am only worried that if we don't show up at the meeting in the morning, he will know we left and order them killed. I usually follow my instincts but they aren't always right. I'm trying to do the smart thing this time instead of following my feelings and ending up doing something dumb, something that can get our friends killed." Ruby looks down. "I already feel guilty enough for them getting caught 'cause of me."

Jake replies, "Even if Ringo gives them up, who's hostage next. Maybe he just threatens us with blowing up the Lucky Lady every week to keep us in line and doing his bidding. Are you going to live like that? I'm not." Jake takes off his hat and taps his knees with it impatiently. "What if he shows up for the trade and starts renegotiating the deal to get more. Why not, we are the weak victims of blackmail. Are we going to deny him? Sure, we say no to him. Ok, he says, so I'll show you how serious I am. Are you ready for that? I am not." Jake looks her in the eyes. "I am not." 

"Running away is easier in some ways, but we decided to stay. Staying means we have to fight or be victims. I will not be a victim. Maybe my idea is a crappy one, but I'm not staying to be a victim. Giving him more power and more power over us is the wrong answer.  Don't make me do this without you. Instead of denying what you know in your heart is right, be smart and figure out how to fool or delay Ringo so he doesn't know Katherine is not meeting with him, or at least so he doesn't know we are rescuing them. Your magic does not have to be more powerful than Ringo's, but without you and Katherine we have none on our side. If you think about it I bet you could convince others to help us too." Jake stops the tapping and puts the hat firmly on his head. "I'm out of clever plans, I'll listen if someone has one. I'm for a good old fashioned surprise party and rescue."

Ruby's eyes widen as Jake speaks these words. "Let's go back upstairs...NOW." She grabs Jake tightly by the arm and starts pulling him. When they get back up to their room Ruby closes the door before looking at Jake with some annoyance. "Are you crazy? You just told Minerva that Katherine could use magic. She didn't know and it is Kate's right to decide who she wants to tell. You HAVE to be more careful Jake, don’t you know what can happen?" 

"All right, all right, I'm sorry. I know what can happen. I just thought I heard Katherine tell us in front of Minerva that Ringo is more powerful that you two, that the he had a spell book, but he wasn't more powerful than your teacher. I don't think the Senorita is stupid, and therefore understood what Katherine said since you already told her your specialty." 

Ruby plops down on the bed and puts her head in her hands. "I don't know what to do. I don't want you going anywhere without me, I really don’t. And if it was just me I probably would be gone already. Maybe we can leave Jeff with Kate?” She looks at Jake confused before shaking her head. “I don’t want to leave Kate. I was also really hoping to NOT give Ringo any answer so he didn’t know we weren’t on his side. But by doing this, we are sending a message, and his anger will be greater. You think staying is going to make him mad? Us not being there in the morning is going to make him madder. Are you prepared for his anger to be taken out on us? How much are you willing to lose when he DOES decide to show us how serious he is? What if Nanuet and Chester are dead now, and because we go Kate dies too. Or Minerva. Or...” Ruby pauses, "Me or you. I don't want to lose you. We need to make the right choice." 

"We are going to have to confront Johnny Ringo sometime. We can't wait until he gets more powerful. If we bow down to his blackmail he will just push us and push us until we snap. What will be the blackmail the time we snap, and how much more dangerous will it be?" Jake paces right in front of the bed. "What if they are dead? You told me a few minutes ago they aren't! Yes of course it is dangerous. Believe what you will, but I am certain it is more dangerous in the long run not to go. Yes, I agree it is better to leave Ringo wondering, and maybe we still can if we do it right." Jake stops pacing and sits next to her. "I can make all kinds of arguments for going and for not going. It comes down to this, if it weren't for you and Nanuet I would have been dead that day in the bank. How can I leave his life in Johnny Ringo's hands?" 

Ruby sighs. “They WERE alive, when I did my spell just a while ago. But how do we know Ringo didn’t get pissed and give the orders to have them killed.” Ruby starts playing with her hair, unsure of how to proceed. She continues quietly, “You’re right. Nanuet saved your life, I understand that you feel the need to go for him. I want to go for him too. It’s just for once I have more to think of besides myself. And when Ringo finds out what we’re done, after we get them back…” Ruby shudders, “I’m scared Jake.” 

"You're scared? I'm terrified." Jake laughs darkly. "I'm scared regularly. What has that to do with anything? This time it is Chester and Nanuet that they have. Next time the Cowboys take you or me or Katherine. Which time does someone not come back alive?" Jake stands up suddenly. "Every ounce of my body screams that letting Ringo make our decisions just delays one of our friends inevitable death. I can't live here and be his puppet." 

Ruby stands and faces Jake. She takes his hands in hers. "Baby, I can see you feel really strongly about this. I'm not against what you want to do, I'm just not sure it's the right thing. But what I do know is to stand by your side is the right thing for me, and I'll do it, whatever you think is right. 

He replies, "Right or wrong let's do it. Jake Cook stands by his friends. Thanks Ruby, I...." Jake stops talking and hugs her firmly, almost squeezing the breath from her. "Thanks."  Ruby lets out a small grunt as Jake squeezes her. After a moment she hugs him back, "You're welcome," she whispers and kisses his cheek. "Now let's go get our friends."  He replies, “Come on we have a lot to do.” 

Jake and Ruby approach Jeff’s door and explain that they will need his help. He prepares a bag and comes with them. They pick up Minerva at the Comstock House before heading to the El Parador to get Kate.  There is no one inside at this early hour except for Dorita and Pedro. 

Ruby approaches Dorita. “Senora, a group of us are making a dangerous trip today. Could you pack us some food we can eat while we are traveling?” Dorita nods and heads into the kitchen. She emerges with some packages of food and pulls Ruby aside. “These help you, special tea. You use.” There are nine bottles, three of each tea. Dorita explains what each tea does so Ruby understands. Ruby hugs her tightly. “You ARE the best!” She gives her a kiss on the cheek. “Thank you.” 

Ruby excuses herself and asks Jake to go find Flint and Naki-Yaki while she gets Kate. She knocks softly on Kate’s door and waits for an answer.   After waiting a few moments with no answer, Ruby went a door or two down the hall and stepped into Mr. Gonzales room, opening the secret door and going inside. There was no one in the front hall, but there was a dim light coming from the library. Ruby stepped inside and saw Kate asleep with her head on an open book, pen near her hand. 

Someone shaking her shoulder woke Kate up out of her uncomfortable sleep. She sat up and rubbed her face, leaving a bit of ink across her cheek. "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to fall asleep, I... Never mind, there's news?"  Ruby quickly filled her in on the situation and Kate nodded. "I'll get my guns and be ready in a minute. I'll meet you downstairs."  Ruby headed back downstairs and waited for Kate, and Jake to return hopefully with Flint and his friend. While she waited she prepared her horse to ride.

Kate tucked away her work and went to her room. She made sure she had both the derringer and Tom's pistol, that both were loaded and that she had extra ammunition for them. Then she took a moment to collect her money from the different places in her room where she kept it and put enough in an enveloped to pay Conrad for the house. She tucked it with her other papers with a note that read only, "You know what it's for." Hat and duster in hand, she went downstairs to join the others for a late night ride.

Jake locates Flint and his Apache friend, and fills him in quickly on the situation. "Come down stairs and meet with Katherine and Ruby as fast as you can." Jake heads back down stairs to meet up with the others.  Jake was waiting downstairs when Kate arrived. A few moments later Flint and Naki-Yai also came down. Kate turned to Jake. "So, we're going? Are we getting anyone else as well?"

Ruby walks back into the Cantina with Jeff in tow. "Only one last stop to make, if we decide to. The Marshall's Office. It's that or we go now." She looks around the group waiting for a reply.  Kate says, "More is better," Kate said, trying not to grit her teeth. "I'd like all the backup we can get. I forgot something, I'll be right back." She ran back up to her room and grabbed the bag of bandages she'd rolled back when they had protected the Earth spirit, then went back downstairs.

Jeff Mills arrives at the El Parador, a revolver on his belt and his old single-shot rifle flung over his shoulder.  Jake says, "I want to tell Warren Earp and Rodriguez, maybe they'll offer help. Is Isby in town, is that something you think would be worth sharing with him? Katherine, can you, Minerva and Jeff rig up something for Maska to give the wolf a rest on the way?"

"Judge Isby is gone now and he won't be back for four weeks. The night he comes back we have a date and I'll tell him then." Ruby looks around at the shocked faces. "What?" She smiles, "Come on let's go to the office. Oh and button up, it's still raining hard out there." Ruby turns on her heel and walks back out to her horse.

Jake follows Ruby out and over to the Marshall’s office. He knocks on the door and says loudly. "It's Jake Cook. I need to talk to you."  There is some movement inside and then a candle is lit. Eduardo Rodriguez opens the door. The wood elf is dressed in red long johns and holding a revolver. "What's the emergency?" he asks.

"Can you step out a moment?" Jake then says quietly, "I don't want Gifford to hear. It's the Cowboy gang. They have hostages and we are going to get them back. Thought you and Warren ought to know, and maybe even offer to help."  Eduardo says, "Can't leave the prisoner and you won't be let into the Boarding House at this hour to get Warren. Tell me what you know and we can figure this out in the morning."

Ruby states, "We can't wait until morning, I'm sure you understand. But maybe you could send some backups if you think of someone you can trust tomorrow. We might need some help by then."  Jake explains that Nanuet and Chester are being held captive, Johnny Ringo is holding them to blackmail us, and Ringo also wants to have a war with the Earps. "Other than that, everything is fine in Promise City. If you can't come with us, at least don't let anyone know we left town. That and keep any Cowboy gang members from coming after us in the morning." He give Rodriguez the rough directions he knows to the ranch. "Any words of wisdom?"

Eduardo replies, “Other than that you're crazy to go I can't think of anything. But if they were my friends I'd do the same thing. Warren and I will keep an eye out for Ringo."  They leave the Marshall’s office and head back to the barn. "We'll need extra horses for Nanuet and Chester in case we can't steal any. Flint do you have plenty of dynamite? How are we taking Maska?"

Ruby says, "Maybe Dorita or Grant have some ideas? The only thing I can think of is to pull something behind one of the horses, or bring a cart. I bet there is one around here we can use. If we have to move fast we'll have to leave it though."    

Jeff says that he can carry the wolf across his lap, that he's big and strong enough to handle it. He suggests wrapping the wolf partially in a blanket to make her more comfortable.  Kate says, "Also to help hide her scent a bit. Horses don't always like wolves.  We can ride through the ranch and get a couple extra horses. I have two here in the stables, so someone can ride Meribel and I'll take the stallion."

Ruby says, “"Or we can do that. Maska is that ok with you?" When the wolf doesn't take off Ruby takes that as an ok.   "Alright let's go. I have some food and some tea from Dorita I'll tell you about when we get out of here." Ruby mounts her horse.

"Anybody need anything else?" Jake asks as he holsters his shotgun and rifle on the horse. He puts the saddle bags full of ammo across the back and the six sticks of dynamite he had from Flint previously in his pockets wrapped in cloth. He checks his revolvers and sawed off shotgun and mounts up.  Kate says, "I can't think of anything else. Let's go."

Minerva finds a blanket to wrap Maska in and packs her saddlebag with some rope she finds in the barn. She also packs enough food and water for both herself and Maska. She straps on her pistol and rapier and places the rifle in the holster of the saddle. Her dagger is in it's customary spot in her boot. She mounts her horse and tucks Luna under her cloak to keep her dry.

The ride west begins uneventfully. The group has traveled the road many times, but never in the dead of night. They hear animals in the distance. Luna alerts Minerva that elves are watching them as they travel south of the Dos Cabezas Mountain range. They continue east towards the Dragoon Mountains as the first light of dawn begins to rise from behind them.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 82, “Back at the Cowboy’s Farmhouse”, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 5:45 A.M:*

Chester had slept until Nanuet estimated it is just after midnight. He then wakes Chester to watch for the remainder of the night while Nanuet slept. Chester notices the first light of false dawn creeping over the horizon and guesses it to be between 5:30 and 6:00 A.M.

Chester gently shakes Nanuet out of his Reverie. "Psst. Sun'll be up soon. Hopefully it'll be warmer. The blanket helped some. I bet we're both used to sleeping in the cold, though. It's a good time for praying. Only mine don't really have much of an effect."

Nanuet stirs when Chester nudges him. "Yes Chet, it is a good time for praying, I will ask my ancestors for their wisdom and knowledge and see what gifts they are willing to bestow upon us. And although you may not think so, your prayers may have more power than you realize." Chester replies, "Wise words, Nanuet. I'll have to confess to Sister Florencia about my weak faith when I see her. Do you know if Maska has made it back to our friends yet?" 

Nanuet begins his morning ritual trying to be quiet enough to not draw attention to those outside the room.  Chester listens at the door for the guards.  Chester hears snoring coming from the other side of the locked door. Nanuet does not sense Maska. 

He tells Chester, "No, I cannot sense her presence, which I believe is a good thing, it means that she is not nearby and hopefully is with our friends. I have completed my prayers for the day, I am not sure if we are willing to risk an attempted escape using what little magic I have. I have prayed for the same spell that formed the mists yesterday, as well as one that may temporarily put fear in our enemies, and one that gives me a chance to force one other to obey my command. The rest are minor spells, utilities at best.  

Chester and Nanuet both hear from outside what sounds like a fire crackling. They look through a crack between the window boards and see three guards outside are huddled around a campfire about seventy feet away, drinking from a steaming pot of coffee.

Nanuet comments, “Perhaps sitting tight and waiting for Maska to return with allies is our best course? What do you think?"  Chester replies, "Until I can get heeled I'll be pretty useless. Sounds like you can distract only two of the guards out there and even then not for long. I don't like those odds. Plus I can't see the Gatling gun. That would end any escape real fast." He begins pacing the floor.

Nanuet states, "Ah yes, I had forgotten about that gun machine that they also have. That would certainly cut our day short if it were used against us. I am as frustrated as you, but I think we need to bide our time and wait. The only other idea I have is to possibly jump the guards the next time they come with food or whatnot."

Chester stops his pacing. "I know. I know. If the guards don't get lazy, then jumping them would not be wise. They're prepared for that. But, we'll have to keep it in mind if we feel that we're no longer important to them." He lets out a breath. "Got any meditation tricks you could show me?"  The Indian replies, "Meditation tricks? Why do you ask? I think humans have a difficult time entering the state we elves call reverie, but I could show you how we do it."  Chester answers, "Well. I'm getting antsy, so I can't think straight. Basic stuff would be fine."  Nanuet begins showing Chester the basic steps he takes while entering his state of reverie. Chester just begins getting comfortable when the door to the room opening interrupts them. 

There are three men this time, two of whom Nanuet and Chester recognize from the road ambush. These two are outside of the doorway holding revolvers while the third comes in with a pair of buckets, and empty one that he replaces the waste bucket with and another half-filled with an amber colored liquid that smells like beer. The men then leave, locking the door behind them.

Chester whistles in appreciation. "They certainly are well-organized. The one with the bucket isn't heeled, so there's no weapon to grab from him. They must have a strong leader, because Claibourne hasn't killed us for killing Blackwell, yet. We better not drink the beer. We should have clear heads."

Nanuet states, "Why beer this time of day? Odd that they didn't say anything about it either. I'm gonna try some." As Nanuet walks to the bucket he continues speaking. "Yes I agree, they certainly must have a leader whom they believe in." He then kneels down to the bucket.  Nanuet dips his hands in the amber liquid and then cups them together scooping some of the liquid out. He then takes just a sip.  Chester asks, "How is it?"  

Nanuet decides that it's not the best beer that he's ever tasted but it appears to be okay.  He tells Chester, "Well it really is beer. Just wanted to check. I agree that we should abstain. Now back to the meditation. Sit back down and focus on your recent past. Try and relive those thoughts in your mind. At any point you can freeze the thoughts and examine them closer. That is reverie, except as you progress you can basically relive more and more of your past and learn from it. You must focus completely though."

"OK." Chester sits silently for a while with his eyes closed. Then he shakes his head. "Sorry. I can't concentrate. I'm still trying to listen for the guards."  Nanuet replies, "I understand, maybe not the best time to learn how to enter reverie. I am still unsure if humans can even do so. How long do you suppose we wait until we try to get out of here?"

Chester says, "I'll try again later, another day. As far as escape goes, darkness would be nice, but that's half a day away. Maybe when the guards come to take us out of here. They'll have to come in the room. Although, how many guards are there?"  Nanuet says, "Good question. We have seen a lot of different faces. I just don't know how much longer I can bear to sit here and just be a pawn in whatever plan they have.”  Chester replies, "But without better intelligence, who knows what's out there. 

Nanuet says, “They would have killed us by now if they didn't need us, I can't stop thinking about that fact." Chester resumes pacing. "Why are they keeping us alive? And why haven't they asked us more questions. Did they believe us?"

Meanwhile, a mile to the south the others are heading towards the farmhouse.   The group traveled more cautiously after they leave the road and traveled northward along the eastern edge of the mountains. 

As they are riding along, the heavy rain drips from their hats and coats.  Jake suddenly says to Ruby in a quiet voice, "I know this is probably the wrong time to bring this up. When you told me about Eastman proposing, you said you were wearing the ring for fun. And you were looking at it in an odd way, perhaps longingly? You said you tried to turn him down but he wouldn't listen, and I experienced that too later. I had to offer my help a number of times before you would accept it. At the time I was beginning to wonder if I was standing in your way to a better life. We have talked since then, and I'm not asking for more reassurance. It does seem to me now there was something else, something more." 

Jake doesn't finish the thought. He does not look up at Ruby as he continues to guide his mount through the mud. He does ride near her. The only noise heard above the constant rain are the sucking sounds made by the hoofs and the breathing of the horses.  Ruby starts looking uncomfortable almost immediately as Jake brings up the subject. “You’re right, this is a bad time to bring this up.” She continues quietly, “And you might not like the answers you get.” 

Ruby looks around like she wants to escape. Finally she looks at Jake then squeezes her eyes shut. “Fine,” she says tensely. “Look, I didn’t want to ask for your help with Eastman because I wanted to get rid of him on my own. I’m not used to needing anyone, for any reason. I never had a problem getting rid of would be husbands before, but as I’ve thought about it that’s because if they got too persistent I would just leave wherever I was. I didn’t want you to have to help me. I’ve been taking care of myself my whole life, I can take care of myself, even if you don’t think so.” 

“As for the other thing,” Ruby starts blushing, “Well, uh, the ring is huge, what can I say, I’m greedy. I wouldn’t mind walking around with a gem like that on my finger.” Ruby can tell Jake isn’t buying her answer.   Ok, I admit, I was thinking of what it would be like to be married. I ran away from home so I wouldn’t have to get married to Eastman in the first place. I never thought I would get married, so some man could own me, and tell me what to do and where to go, what to wear, what to make him for dinner. I just never considered it. Until then. But I wasn’t thinking of what it would be like to marry George.” Ruby continues slowly, biting her lip, “I was thinking of what it would be like to marry you.” She is quiet, giving what she said time to sink in. 

He replies, "I don't doubt that you can take care of yourself Ruby West. Sometimes problems can turn out to be bigger than one person. Would you rather I didn't worry at all?" Jake finally takes his eyes off the path for a moment to look at her before returning to guiding the horse. Jake chuckles and adds, "I wonder what kind of husband Jake Cook would make." 

“No, I like you worrying about me.” She pauses, playing with the reigns in her hands. “What is a husband anyway? I was only thinking of what kind of person you are, how we are together. I was thinking of what it would be like, to know we would always be together, not worrying that one of us would leave or that someone could tear us apart. That we would always love each other and be there for each other, that I could wake up in your arms every day, my favorite thing,” Ruby smiles at the thought, “And that you would take care of me, I wouldn’t have to take care of myself all the time anymore. And that wearing a ring like that would show everyone that I was yours, and you would have one showing everyone you were mine too.” Ruby sighs. “And then you told me you didn’t know how long we could make things last.” 

“I know you don’t want to get married, probably ever. You probably don’t even want to be as serious as we are, maybe you wish we weren’t.” She doesn’t let him interrupt, “I know you like having a pretty girl on your arm and the sex is, well, the best I've ever had. And I do adore you. Those things make you happy now. Someday they won’t be enough for you.” 

“I had been longing for some stability, which you have given to me. And you’ll never know how much I appreciate it and needed it. And George, while I feel nothing for him, could offer me more stability than I’ll ever have the chance at again in my life. But,” she finally looks up at Jake, “I love you, not him. And maybe there will come a day when what you offer isn’t enough for me either. But I’m taking my chance. I’m taking my chance that I will have a better life, I’m just figuring on it being with you.” Ruby pushes some rain off her face. "Ruby Cooke, what would our friends think?" she says with a small smile. 

Ruby shrugs, “You wanted to know what I was thinking of, or longing for you said, and now you know.”  "Mrs. Ruby Cookie." Jake says it out loud and then laughs. "Our friends would imagine that Hades has frozen solid and that you have gone totally insane." He shakes his head scattering the small puddles of water from the top of his hat. "Stability? From me? Marriage?" Jake is quiet for a minute. "I did ask, didn't I?" Again quiet and the splashing of mud. "Insane or not, if I must have a woman in love with me, I'm happy it's you. You are like no one else, Ruby, no one comes close." 

“Mrs. Ruby Cookie…” Ruby gives Jake a halfhearted smile. “You know what my life was life before I met you. I was tired of moving from town to town. I wasn’t happy having to leave and having no friends. You gave me a home, even though to you it’s just a place to store your gear, to me its home. Jake, you bought me a saloon, for Pete’s sake! You gave me someone I can trust in to look out for me, for us. I even got my puppies. That’s the most stability I’ve had, well, ever.” 

“Why am I insane for wanting something better for us? Why am I insane for being in love with you? I don’t think our friends would think what you think they would. Maybe you should ask them.” Ruby is quiet in her thoughts. “Would you be happier if I didn’t love you?” Ruby doesn’t look at Jake as she asks her question. 

"Happier? No. I don't think that would make me happier." Jake wipes some rain from his face. "I just never figured anybody in their right mind would want to be married to Jake Cook. It's not like I have been a model of reliability and trustworthiness. I'm just... just surprised." 

“You have been to me, reliable and trustworthy. And I have been honest and given my trust to you, something very hard for me to do, but it just seems to come natural with you. I wish I could have lied to you about this, I didn’t want you to know how I felt.” Ruby looks down, the rain falling off her hat and onto her legs. “I feel stupid that I even had these thoughts at all. But I did, and I didn’t ask for any of this.” 

"You can drive yourself crazy talking like that." Jake laughs, "Listen to me, I'm calling you crazy again. What I mean is don't lie to me and don't feel stupid. What kind of idiot doesn't tell a beautiful and talented woman that he loves her after she tells him the same?" Silence. "Since leaving home I've gone from one town to another, never staying too long. I made friends, made money, had a life and then lost it all each time. So then I move to another town and started over. I was pretty good at making a new life and even better at losing it. Never a care in the world, Jake Cook the happy wanderer. Except now I am afraid for the first time that I will lose it all again." More silence. "You have something I don't have, at least not yet. Call it confidence, faith, hope or whatever. You have it in me, but I don't think I deserve it. At least not yet. Perhaps I just need some time." 

She replies, “You’re not an idiot, far from it. And it only makes you more special that you won’t say something that isn’t true, even if it does, um, well, even if it is what I want to hear. But I don’t need to hear it, I want to feel it, and whether you think it or not I do. I told you I’m a stupid foolish girl, and maybe it’s true and I’m fooling myself. I don’t care, let me be foolish then.  Are you afraid to lose this life because of me?” Ruby looks over Jake with wide, curious eyes. He glances at her looking at him and looks back to the trail. "Yes." 

She says, “Jake, you have made me happier than I’ve ever been. How is that not deserving?” Ruby gives Jake the smile she has just for him, “And you can’t lose me, if you have to leave, I’m going with you, I thought that was the deal.” Ruby pushes at some wet hair that is plastered to her head, pulling it behind her ear. “I don’t know what I have to do to make you see it. I was never one for hope or faith. Maybe time is all you need; maybe you will never feel the same.” Ruby silently looks across the rainy land for many moments. “I accept that one day things will be the same for me again as they were before. People like us don't get fairy tales and happy endings. But we can enjoy each other now, if that’s all we have.” 

"I didn't mean to get you all riled up over it. I may not see what you see yet, but I'm not all doom and gloom either. And yes, if we have to leave we do it together." Ruby's mention of hope makes Jake think about the morning sitting on the porch and wondering if she was alive. What were those last thoughts before drifting off to sleep, was that hope? "We can only play the cards we are dealt, Ruby girl. Now that doesn't mean we just give up and wait for bad things to happen, far from it. Red used to tell me, 'Never play in a rigged game, unless you rig it yourself'. That's good advice. While I may not be convinced that the cards will fall our way, that does not mean I am not doing what I can to improve the odds. Why just wish for good luck when you can make your own, right?" 

"So let's enjoy what we have, just in case it doesn't last. But let's not give up on making it last. Ok?" Jake looks at her with a reassuring smile. 'Well, I wasn't sure that was the way you wanted it to go, so that's good to know." Ruby returns his smile. “I’m not giving up, Mr. Cook, far from it. I’ve been known to convince a person or two of wanting things they never knew they wanted. I’ll just have to try harder is all.” She responds confidently as her smile grows wider. “I’m sure you won’t mind.”

Maska has Jeff set him down as they near an area by the northern foothills. At around 7:00 AM when the group is nearing the top of a hill when Maska begins to hunch down and pat at the ground with her paws.  Jake signals for all to stop and then be quiet. He and Ruby creep to the edge to look.  Ruby moves up quietly with Jake and looks in the direction Maska indicated.  Kate held the reins and kept the stallion quiet, keeping watch around the back as Ruby and Jake slipped to the top of the hill.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 83, “Battle Preparations”, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 7:15 A.M:*

Minerva releases Luna, who immediately flies high over the ranch in an attempt to determine how many men are present. She then finds a hidden spot to land.  

Ruby and Jake are now at the top of the hill and see a valley below with a two-acre corral containing thirty cows and ten horses, a barn and a farmhouse. They also see nine men. Three near a fire by the back woods 80 feet from the farmhouse. The farmhouse is two-stories high in the front and a single story high in the rear. Two men are at the right front corner between the farmhouse and the barn's front doors, and another three between the other front corner of the farmhouse and the corral. The ninth man was with the two men out front and heads into the farmhouse. All of the men are wearing western clothing including cowboys’ hats and have both revolvers and rifles. 

Looking down, there appears to be two main ways into the valley, a road from the mountains that ends at the barn and farmhouse doors and a smaller foot trail that runs from the rear of the corral into a forested area with a stream. It also looks possible to climb down the lightly forested far hill that leads up to the rear of the barn.

Ruby looks back to Maska, looking her in the eyes. Then she whispers to Jake, "I wonder if Maska has her link with Nanuet, then he'd learn we're here and be ready to help, if he can." Ruby motions to the wolf.  The wolf ignores Ruby, looking to be heavily in thought.  

Inside the house, Nanuet snaps to attention then appears to be deep in thought as he holds up a single hand for a moment.  "Maska is back, hopefully with the others. Snap to it soldier, time to be alert. Things are about to get real interesting' 'round here."  Chester says, "Right." He then  retrieves the fishing line from under the bed. Then he moves the boards enough so he can see out the window.  Nanuet says, "Let me know what you see, I am going to listen at the door."

Ruby turns back to Jake again. "We could also get that pen open and let the animals go, that would get some of the men off guard."  He says, "That would be mighty useful if she could. A distraction is a good idea too." 

Jake crawls back to describe the situation to the others. "I'm thinking of sneaking down and getting in a better position. It sure would be handy to be able to disable some of those men magically and quietly."   

Ruby again looks at Jake with surprise. Jeff didn't know of Ruby's talents yet. Well, I guess there is no time like the present.... "I can only hold one of them for a short period of time. I might be able to sing and distract them though but that isn't quiet. I can try to put some of them to sleep that should work for a group of them. Also there is this..." She pulls out the potions and tells everyone what they do. "But that would require us to get close enough and for them to drink them." She tries to make like the information she just gave out was the most nature thing in the world.

Kate says, "Spooking the animals would be easy enough, and we might be able to open the pen. If we're going to sneak I'd suggest picketing the horses a way back. Gunfire might spook them, and it's just hard to sneak on a horse."  Jake says, "Good thinking, you and the others take care of that and I'll watch the valley a little longer."   Jake sneaks back to the edge and tries to learn more useful knowledge of the area below and looking for where the boys might be kept.  

To Ruby Kate said, "Being able to sound like one of them might be useful, especially like Ringo, if he isn't here. And heightened senses might be good for us as well. Everyone dismount. Jeff, Flint, will you help me take the horses back a bit and we'll tie them to some trees." Kate went with the other two men and took care of the horses, arriving back just a couple minutes later.

Ruby went back up the hill.  Ruby asks, "Jake you want me to put some of them to sleep? What should we do?"  Jake whispers to Ruby, "Last time someone did that gun fire woke them. So save that for the right time. If we sleep them we have to be able to quickly capture or quietly kill them."

She says, "Well, what did you mean by disabling them magically? You have something else up your sleeve I don't know about?"  He says, “No, that is what I was talking about. Problem is the others down there can see them. Looks like fireworks time. Unless somebody has a bold plan, let's go back to the others and decide."   

She says, "A bold plan? Can you and I sneak up behind one of the smaller groups? Let the rest of the party come from the front and you and I get them from behind. And we take those potions before we go."  He says, "How about if Ruby, Maska and I climb down behind the barn while the others go around and take the trail. We'll need to wait for both sides to be in position and will need a signal."  She replies, "Good idea Jake." 

As Kate returned with Jeff and Flint she allowed herself to fall several steps behind. She began to mutter under her breath, just to get them used to the sound of her voice behind them. A moment later she added hand gestures and cast the protection spell. Hopefully, since she was already wearing clothes nearly identical, no one would notice the change.

Minerva makes a small clicking noise and Luna silently glides over to the party. Minerva says a short prayer and speaks to Maska. "Tell me which building that Senor Nanuet and Chester are in. How can we get Senor Nanuet his necklace?"

Ruby digs through her bag and takes out the potions. She hands one to Jake and keeps one for herself (the sensory potions). "Can Maska signal? Hum, I don't know if we can get her to. What about Luna? Minerva, can you have her give us a signal when you are in place?" She takes two sleep potions and 1 voice potion and puts all the potions back in her bag, then gives the rest to Katherine and Minerva. 

"And just so we're all clear... we're not here to be nice. Last time we left people, well, they're still after us." Ruby has a calm look on her face but a coldness in her eyes. "Got that?"  "Yes, I understand. Let's get this over with," Kate said as she pulled out her pistol.

Nanuet becomes unnerved as he and Chester wait.  "What do you see out there Chet? Any sign of them? Stupid me, I guess we would know if they were spotted wouldn't we? Well maybe they are able to give us some sort of sign? See anything? Anything at all?"   Chester replies, "Nothing yet. But like you said, if Maska is here, then the others are nearby. I bet Jake and Ruby are pretty good at hiding."

Jake takes his rifle from his horse and offers the shotgun to anyone who needs it. He puts some shells in his pocket for the sawed-off shotgun and loosens the duster on his right side to access his Colt for a quick draw.  Ruby makes sure her dagger and other tools are in the correct spots in her jacket. She ties some rope around a loop on the jacket. She double checks her pistol and puts it away. She takes the rifle and waits for everyone to agree to the plan. 

Jake notices that Minerva is concentrating with the wolf. When she finishes he says, "Anything new?"   She replies,  “Maska says that Nanuet and Chester are at the rear of the farmhouse.”  She asks the wolf “Can you tell them that we are here and don't do anything foolish?  We will try to get the necklace to them.”   Ruby thinks to herself “Let's hope he doesn't need it.”  She says “Luna, I will launch you into the air when we are in position.  When the rest of our group is in position fly back to me.”

Jake states, "I suppose we have a plan then. The rest of you go around by the stream, when you are in place use the signal. Ruby and I will make some kind of loud noise and you can take action. Flint, try not to blow us up OK? Let's go"  "Jake, before we go, please don't do anything crazy down there." Ruby looks at him seriously for a moment before looking away. "Let's go."

"Alright," Kate said looking at Minerva, Jeff, and Flint. "Let's go. We may not be as quiet as those two, but let's be as quiet as we can." She began to make her way to the trail, the others following behind.  With a grim expression of acceptance, Minerva grabs her rifle, ammunition and rope from the horse and follows Kate, Flint and Jeff around out of sight to the woods down the trail. "When we are about to engage these ruffians I would like to take a short moment to pray for the Goddess's blessing on our group."  Kate suggests, “I'd do that before we send the signal then, as usually you don't get much warning." Kate led the group as close as they could go down the trail without being seen and waited.

Jake, Ruby, & Maska climb down the lightly forested far hill that leads up to the rear of the barn, trying to stay hidden. When they arrive they search the back of the barn for a way in, and look around cautiously.  The barn has a rear door but it appears to be locked from the inside. The only window in the rear of the barn is on the upper loft floor and is currently shuttered.

Inside, Nanuet states "Chester, the others are here, I am sure of it now. Maska has given that much information. I will stay by the door ready to pounce if it is opened. You keep an eye out outside."  Chester replies, "OK. Great. I hope they brought enough firepower." His eyes widen in alarm. "Warn them about the Gatling gun. It'll tear them to bits."

I will try and warn them, but I am not sure how effectively a wolf can communicate "Watch out for the Gatling gun." Nanuet focuses on Maska trying to glean as much information from her as he can while also putting the picture of the gun into her head along with a sense of warning about it.

Ruby and Jake arrive at the locked rear door of the barn.  Ruby carefully and quietly checks over the barn door, hoping to find a way to use her special tools to get the lock open from this side.  Ruby is able to use her tools to get into the crack in the door and lift the inside latch. The barn appears to be dark inside. They open the door a crack and the large wooden building appears to be currently unoccupied. They see a wagon in the center of the room covered over with a tarp.  Ruby slowly and again quietly makes her way towards the wagon and peeks under the tarp while Jake looks around the rest of the barn.

Kate’s group reaches their destination.   Minerva says, “I'll send Luna up now to signal we're in place.”  Jake is watching around and sees the white owl fly by. "They are in place. We are on." He looks around inside the building before entering to make sure there are no animals to make noise. They continue to move silently and checkout the interior and make sure no one is hiding in the wagon.

Jake and Ruby both come to an abrupt stop when they hear the sound of snoring coming from up in the barn loft. The second level of the barn consists of a U-shaped balcony along the sides and rear of the barn, ten feet deep on all sides that has hay bales stacked two high along the entire outer edge overlooking the open center. Jake is in the exposed open area in the center ten feet from the wagon while Ruby is at the wagon. 

Listening closer, they pinpoint the sound as coming from the loft towards the rear of the barn. They are equidistant to the two closest ladders up to the loft, in each of the back rear corners of the barn. There are two more ladders up in the front corners of the barn. Each of these four ladders looks to end at a two-foot square hinged door along the loft floor and all four doors are currently closed.

Even though Ruby hears the snoring she continues to very quietly remove her dagger and cut one of the ties on the tarp on the wagon to peek inside. After that she waits for Jake to give her further instructions.

Kate watched as the owl flew out above the farmhouse. More and more now she wanted this to be over, to get back to the El Parador. There was too much going on in too many different places. Was she really of any use here? 

Before she could go too far down that line of thinking she turned her mind to the large corral. If she could get close enough, she should be able to spook the animals inside and open the gate. Spooked animals add confusion, and they could use all of that on the other side they could get. She turned to Minerva and said, "Now is probably the time for your prayers if you feel the need to say them. There's no way to know when Jake will start this."

Minerva recognizes the familiar sound of unbelieving sarcasm in the tone of Katherine's words but dismisses them, patiently explaining. "Senora, Senor Jake will send us his signal when all is ready and then I shall ask for the help of the Goddess. It will not take long for her to answer my plea." 
Minerva turns to the group. "There are three men between the farmhouse and the corral and another two men at the right front corner between the farmhouse and the barn's front door. Senor Jake said that he would make a large noise to alert us when he is ready. This will also attract attention to the barn. Perhaps we can create another diversion to enhance the confusion. It would be good to get the men to come closer to us somehow without giving ourselves away. Does anyone have an idea as to how we can do this?”

Kate replies, "I had some thoughts about that, but I need to close. Closer than we want to be. I can get the corral open and get the animals excited. It should give these men something else to think about, but to get close enough I'd be in plain sight."

“I am not willing to jeopardize your safety Senora." Minerva whispers. "We will find another way" 
She gazes up the trail with a thoughtful expression. "Hmmm, It looks like we might be able to get closer to those men if we go further into the woods to the right. Do you see that spot over there?" Minerva points out and toward the right. "It looks to be about 30 ft closer than where we are now. If we're really quiet perhaps we can get there and when Senor Jake makes the loud noise they will be distracted towards it. I'll say a little tiny prayer" she puts her thumb and pointer finger together to indicate very little and grins at Katherine "and then we will just shoot them!" 

A light comes into her eyes as the time for confrontation grows near. "I'm pretty handy with my Papa's rifle" she says patting it affectionately. "It is more than adequate to hit from that distance. I was told that Senor Flint is quite handy with dynamite also." She pats his shoulder and gives him a brilliant smile. "I am sure that he could make quite a diversion if we need one. Eh Senor?" She chuckles softly. "How far do you think you could toss that fire cracker? and how big of a boom will it make?"

Flint replies, "How big a boom do you want? I brought twenty sticks and can fasten them together if we want. I can toss a single a good 100 feet. I can get a triple up to 150 feet, that weighs more but the shape makes it fly better."    Minerva raises her eyebrows. "THAT is very impressive! Senor." she says softly. "Could you use it to eliminate those three men and time its fuse so that they would be unable to toss it back upon us?"   He replies, "Sure, I'm an expert at timing my dynamite throws. And if I use a triple that should still be effective even if my aim is slightly off. I could probably even get that other group between the house and barn if I had to." 

"And those men by the woods near the fire, are they too far away?"  He replies, "From here, I'm afraid so. We can see fine around those saplings in between but they would work as a barrier. Unless my shot were perfect the dynamite would be deflected off them, could even bounce back to us. I could move closer to them but then couldn't either of these groups here in front."

Katherine says "Speaking of that we'd better move if that's where we want to be. Closer is better, I'm a terrible shot." Minerva says, " Do not berate yourself for your lack of skill in this, Senora. The gods who guide us do not bestow all of their gifts upon us. Only those, which we are most suited to. And for the little time I have known you I can see that they have bestowed many upon you. Do not worry for if they desire it you will surely hit your mark. She turns to the others. "Senora is correct, we should hurry and get in position. Lead the way Senora, por favor. We shall follow."

Kate says, "A boom would certainly cause all the distraction we could want. I'd think one would be enough, we wouldn't want you to run out of dynamite, and if we're in those trees you won't have to throw it all that far. if that's where we want to be. 

Kate was quiet for a minute, thinking about the teas Ruby had brought from Dorita. She had originally thought perhaps one of them might try to sound like Ringo, but she knew she couldn't pull off his attitude Then it occurred to her that someone else's voice might be just as distracting. 

"Where do you think you can most effective, Flint? That's probably where we should be. I might be able to add a little more confusion to our little plan. It might just cause a bit of panic if they thought the Earp's had come for them. I've heard Wyatt speak enough, with that tea I could imitate his voice and shout from out of sight."

Kate was quiet for a minute, thinking about the teas Ruby had brought from Dorita. She had originally thought perhaps one of them might try to sound like Ringo, but she knew she couldn't pull off his attitude Then it occurred to her that someone else's voice might be just as distracting. 

"Where do you think you can most effective, Flint? That's probably where we should be. I might be able to add a little more confusion to our little plan. It might just cause a bit of panic if they thought the Earp's had come for them. I've heard Wyatt speak enough, with that tea I could imitate his voice and shout from out of sight."

Minerva explains to Flint that when they hear the signal from Jake he should toss the dynamite and take out the 3 men farthest from them at the front of the barn. "We will shoot the 3 men closest to us. Jeff you aim for the one on the left, Katherine you take the one in the middle and I'll shoot the man on the right. If it looks like someone's going to toss that dynamite back at us I'll shoot them instead of my man. O.K? Is everyone in agreement?" 

She continues, “As soon as I hear the signal I am going to say a quick prayer to insure that the Goddess will guide our bullets. If anyone of you should be ready to shoot again before I am be sure and take the opportunity. The men at the fire should come running when they hear the commotion so be ready to take them out as well. Maska counted the scent of 18 men. We have only accounted for 9 so there may be more in the farmhouse or the barn. If they come out of either, shoot them." She turns to Flint with a smirk on her face "Senor Flint DO NOT blow up the farmhouse. Nanuet and Chester are in the back room. If there is enough of a diversion and we have an opportunity, I will ask the goddess for sanctuary. I will no longer be able to fight but I will be protected. We can then sneak around the back and try and get them out. I wish we had that necklace though! "

Kate says, "Senorita, all I have is a pistol, we're about at the limit of how far it can shoot. I'll try, but I wouldn't count on my being able to take him down.  I think we should try to clear the way before we try going inside to get Chester and Nanuet. Distraction is good, but for every man still standing when we go to get them, that's another man to go after Jake and Ruby."

"Si, Senora , we must see what doors the Goddess opens for us first. I agree, we should not attempt a rescue unless the opportunity presents itself. But once we have liberated Senors Chester and Nanuet we will have two more allies deal with these murderous rogues." 
Minerva looks to Katherine in surprise upon learning that she only has a pistol. "I believe there is an extra shotgun on one of the horses but I do not think that we can make our way back there in time. "Senor Flint, do you have a weapon with more range that the Senora can use while you are tossing your firecrackers?" 

Inside the barn, Jake silently steps back under the balcony and looks up to see through the cracks in the floor enough to determine how many bodies are sleeping up above. He also is looking to gauge the strength of the floor against the blast of a stick of dynamite while he looks for possible locations to place sticks that would send to the gods anyone on the balcony.  Jake notices that Ruby would be easily visible to anyone looking over the hay bales on the balcony. He noiselessly waves his arms, getting her attention, and motions for her to come to him.

Ruby takes another quick glance under the tarp before heading back to Jake. Once there she points up to where the snoring is coming from. She motions to the ladder and herself, then to the spot where Jake has the dynamite. Then she gives him a questioning look, waiting for some sort of response.

Jake pulls her close, presses his mouth to her ear and whispers faintly into her ear, "Climb the ladder and see if the door is open. Make no noise. if it won't open or is going to make any noise stop and come back. we need to know how many are up there." Jake listens carefully while she does this.

Ruby nods and does as Jake asks. She very quietly approaches the ladder closest to where the snoring is coming from. She places her dagger back in its spot in her jacket, then begins to ascend the ladder.  When she gets to the top she inspects the trap door, checking to see if it's locked. If it's locked she will check what kind of lock it is and see if she can pick it, but won't open it, just head back down. If it's not locked she will slowly push up and at the first sign of even the slightest noise she will stop pushing. If there is no noise she will open it just enough to peek up into the loft but won't climb up.

There is no visible locking mechanism on it but it won't open when pushed. Examining around the crack she sees a slight break that she concludes is a swing bolt fastened on the other side.  Ruby heads back down to Jake and shakes her head, indicating she can't open the trapdoor.

Jake nods in understanding. He takes out two sticks of dynamite and twists the fuses together in the manner Flint showed him, leaving the fuses long. He places these two sticks on the top of the ladder in one back corner with the fuse hanging down. He makes a similar bundle with the fuses slightly shorter and places them on the other back ladder at the top rung. He holds one finger upright to his lips and takes Ruby's hand. He leads her silently underneath the right side balcony to the front of the barn. 

Pulling her close he whispers faintly in her ear, "Watch the balcony, I need to look out front. If the guards are close we'll shoot them, run to the back and out the door. I'll light the fuses on the way out." Ruby nods a bit apprehensively and draws her pistol and watches the balcony as Jake moves silently to the doors holding his rifle. He looks for the largest cracks and peers through looking for the two cowboys between the barn and the farmhouse to determine how far away they are.

The crack in the door that Jake looks though is wide enough for him to peer out but not wide enough to stick a gun through. He sees the same five men as before, the pair 35 feet away between the barn and house and the other three 80 feet away between the house and corral. 

The ninth man who he had first seen now comes out of the farmhouse carrying a steaming hot pot of coffee. He approaches the closer pair who each pick up a ceramic mug that are then topped off with coffee. The new man says something to the pair of them while gesturing towards the barn. The man then turns and walks in the direction of the corral and the other three men.

Continuing to be silent, Jake moves quickly under the balcony with Ruby and indicates to the back of the barn. They take Maska with them. Jakes tosses his rifle out the back door and pushes Maska out. He removes the last two sticks of dynamite from his pockets and hands them to Ruby. He then takes cuts two short bits of rope from her coil. He climbs back up the ladders and secures the explosives, and double checks the fuses on the them. Yes they are plenty long enough he thinks. 

Jake takes the flame capable dagger out of his boot. He points to himself and then the dynamite on the ladders. He then points to himself and Ruby followed by miming throwing the dynamite in his hands. He carefully to points to the midsection of the balconies on each side of the barn. Ruby nods her understanding. Jake counts off the seconds to walk out under the edge of the balcony in the back, lob the dynamite unhurriedly over the bales on the balcony and sprint out the door. Yes, he thinks, not leaving enough fuse for someone to grab the dynamite and throw it back and not standing under the target in case we miss. Then a few seconds later the dynamite in the back ladders goes off. Here comes the noise I promised. 

Using the 'rule of thumb' Flint showed him, he measures the fuses and cuts them with the knife. He plants Ruby under the middle of the back balcony, smiles broadly at her and give her a kiss. He climbs first the ladder with the explosives that have the longest fuse and lights it with the dagger. Then quickly the other. He then rushes to Ruby and lights the dynamite. They take a couple of steps out from under the balcony, toss the dynamite over the bales on each side in the center and run out the back door.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 84, “Assault on the Farmhouse”, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 8:00 A.M:*

As Ruby and Jake run out and before diving Ruby quickly makes sure her rifle is ready for action. She takes a dive behind cover with Jake and waits for the explosion.

A little more than one hundred feet away Minerva asks Jeff, “Senor Mills, what do you have for firepower?"   He begins to reply, "Well Ma'am, I have a.." The conversation is then interrupted by the sound of an explosion in the barn, with part of the barn's sidewall basting out and showering the ground with flaming straw and splinters. It is immediately followed by a louder second explosion and then a third. All six men before them react the same, turning towards the barn while drawing their weapons.

The farmhouse shakes from the explosion. The tremendous explosions break the previous silence and cause Nanuet to jump in fright.  "Whoa! What was that?" Nanuet catches his breath and gathers his wits. "My guess is Flint is involved in that!" Nanuet says excitedly. Chester says, "That was some blast. Does Flint have a cannon?" 

Nanuet replies, "Chester, rip those boards off and let them know where we are, but don't go getting yourself shot!"  Nanuet gets ready by the door should it open he will attempt to grab and push anyone coming in and move across the space of the doorframe.  "I'm working on it." Chester starts pushing and pulling the boards off the window, pausing after each one to check if anyone is looking their way. 

The first board is no longer gone from the window when Chester sees all three men by the campfire aim and fire their rifles at him. He ducks down as a bullet passes through his left shoulder. Nanuet sees several more bullets then fly through the wall and window boards, several barely missing. 

Chester collapses as the bullet strikes. "Ow. Get down! There are at least three guards out there firing on our position. Plus there's a fire in the barn. Let's get away from the outer wall. It's not stopping those bullets."

Kate watched with wide eyes as the barn flew apart in all directions. When Jakes said a loud noise, he wasn't kidding. She lifted her pistol and took careful aim at the man in the center of the group Minerva had indicated. "Now's the time Flint, one or three, whatever you can manage."  Not wanting to tip them off before the dynamite flew, Kate held off on squeezing the trigger until Flint made his throw, using the extra time to aim.

Those out front hear the sound of rifle fire from the rear of the farmhouse as the barn begins to engulf with flames from the rapidly catching hay bales. There are now holes in both sides of the barn with flames pouring out. Minerva hears the explosion and immediately begins to pray.  

Flint is ready to strike a match to light the dynamite when he hears the sound of gunfire from the rear group firing at the farmhouse. "Cover me," he says as he charges out of the woods towards the side of the farmhouse carrying two three-stick bundles that are both still unlit. Thankfully none of the other six men in the two front groups see him immediately, as their attention still focused on the barn.  

Professional football is still a decade away, as it will be 1892 when the Allegheny Athletic Association decides to start a professional team in Pittsburgh, but Flint's toss of the three bundled sticks of dynamite would have made any future football coach proud. Having moved out into the open to clear the potential obstacles posed by the saplings, the bundle sails high into the air and lands perfectly right inside the still burning campfire near three men with rifles. 

The men caught the sudden movement with their peripheral vision and knew that something landed into the fire, but none of them managed to see exactly what. So instead of running they just changed targets, turning to shoot at Flint rather than the wall. But only one of the three managed to get his retargeted shot off before the dynamite exploded, and that shot sailed harmlessly above Flint's head. 

The tremendous explosion that follows covers the entire area with debris, including flaming embers, coals and red-hot rocks from the fire circle. The man closest to the fire is killed instantly. The second is mortally wounded.  His soon-to-be-dead companion shields the third from the brunt of the blast, and none of his wounds would have killed him except for the fact that his shirt catches fire. A combination of gunpowder residue and dried alcohol on his shirt cause it to immediately combust. He panics, so rather than dropping and rolling to put the fire out he instead turns and runs away from the farmhouse and towards the distant hills. He will eventually manage to get nearly sixty feet away before the flames fatally overtake him.

After the barn explosions Jake checks quickly to see that Ruby and Maska are unharmed. As he is grabbing his rifle off the ground he hears another explosion from behind the farmhouse. "Flint," he mutters to himself and laughs. Looking at the barn going up in flames he says to Ruby, "I guess we won't run back in there just yet. How about we go around the backside of the barn? We need to find Chester and Nanuet fast."

Ruby says, "Well, we know they are inside the farmhouse, right?" Ruby says while standing and wiping dirt and debris off. "We can head to the back side of the barn, cross over to the house, shoot anyone in our way." Ruby wipes her face leaving a smudge of dirt across her cheek. "Let's go," she smiles. They quickly make their way to the backside of the barn, staying as close to the wall as they can, avoiding any areas that look like they might have been affected by the blast. They peer around the corner to check out the situation.

A fearless light enters Minerva’s eyes as she turns and shoots her rifle, aiming at the man on the right as planned.  Kate kept her eyes very carefully away from the man burning to death and fired at the center man of the group Minerva shot at.  Minerva's shot goes through the man's back, puncturing a lung and major blood vessel and he collapses to the ground. Kate's shot totally misses. 

Jake and Ruby stay low alongside the barn and see that the two men who are closest are moving towards the front barn doors. Of the other four, they see one collapse. His two companions begin to pivot around. The man who had been walking between the two is now running towards the front door. Jake and Ruby also see rifle barrels now pointing out from two front windows of the farmhouse, one on the ground level and another on the second floor.  Ruby holds up her rifle, takes aim at the man running towards the house and shoots at him.

Ruby's shot misses the man, but does draw his attention. He turns yells "They're over there, behind the barn," while pointing towards Ruby and Jake. The two men nearing the barn door move quickly over to the corner of the barn and the one in front peers around the corner while aiming his revolver.  Ruby looks to Jake quickly, "Might be time to put that shotgun to use!"

Inside the farmhouse, Nanuet crawls towards Chester staying as low as he can. He then drags the former soldier away from the outer wall and to a corner of the room. "Dang It! Chet, I thought I told you not to get shot!" Nanuet says as jokingly as possible considering the situation.

Nanuet wraps one of the blankets around Chester's shoulder. "You should be alright for now. Looks like the bullet went through you." The pair flinches when the second explosion occurs. Chester says, "This is some rescue. Flint is really cutting loose out there. Do you hear anything?"

Minerva, quickly reloads aims and shoots at the middleman as he starts to run. "Senor Flint, Toss another stick, they are heading for the barn!"  Minerva's shot misses. Flint hears her and starts to run back towards the front of the farmhouse along the side wall, the other bundle of three unlit dynamite sticks tucked under his arm. One of the two still standing men nearer to Minerva and Kate turns and fires his revolver twice at Flint, the first shot going wide but the second coming much closer.  

Minerva gives an unladylike curse while reloading. Aims and shoots at the man who is trying to gun down her friend.  Kate looked at the pistol in her hand. "Oh, forget it," she muttered and began casting the last spell Mr. Gonzales had taught her before he went away. She aimed it at the third man in the group and said, "Jeff, time to work!"

Jake swings out his saw-off shot and lets the man peering around the corner have one barrel, while he tries to dodge the possible shot from the man's revolver.  The man fires first but his shot misses. Jake's shot blows his head off. The man's partner opts to not fire. Jake and Ruby then hear the sound of one of the barn's doors opening.  Jake rushes to the corner, peeks and let's off the remaining barrel of the shotgun at any opponent there.

A pair of light beams shoots out from Kate's fingers, one striking the man's gun hand and the other on the pressure point of his gun arm. The impact is not enough to incapacity the man but does cause him to drop his weapon. A mask of fear covers his face and he turns around and runs towards the horse corral. 

The other man continues to fire at Flint, who has stopped to light the dynamite. The man's first two shots miss. The third shot hits Flint in his left hand. The dwarf ignores the injury and picks up the lit dynamite and prepares to throw it. Meanwhile, the man nears the house fires three shots at Jake, the first two missing and the third hitting Jake's shoulder but deflecting off of the duster for no damage.

"Jake!" Ruby screams as the bullets come flying towards him. She sees the third hit Jake and she momentarily panics before she realizes the bullet deflected off him. She quickly breathes a sigh of relief, uses two hands to aim her rifle, plants her feet and shoots at the man who just shot at Jake.

"I'm Ok." Jake says to Ruby. "I'm going after the guy who went into the barn, we can't have someone behind us." Jake runs across the front of the barn and rolls through the open door and comes up to shoot the man he expects to be hiding behind the door or inside the barn with the shotgun.

Minerva curses again and carefully aiming shoots at the man who is firing at Flint.  Kate lifted the pistol again and took another shot at the man fleeing from the magic missiles.  Minerva and Kate both miss. Ruby however has great success, shooting the man right between the eyes. 

Flint has run out by the corner of the farmhouse looking for a target for this dynamite. He considers tossing it towards the man shooting at him but changes his mind as a triple would probably also catch Minerva and Kate in the debris field. He then sees the rifle barrel protruding from the first floor window. With his right fist he smashes the shutter and windowpane along the other window of the same room and then drops the dynamite inside.  

Minerva watches Flint in disbelief "What in Hades is he doing! I told him not to blow up the farmhouse!!!!"  "Flint doesn't think very clearly when he's blowing things up," Kate said, trying one more time for the man firing at Flint.  Come on Goddess don't fail me now Minerva thinks as she reloads and shoots once again at the man firing at Flint.   Kate misses yet again. Minerva is more successful, hitting the man in the arm. The wound does not appear serious, but he stops shooting although he is still holding his revolver. 

Jake successfully tumbles into the barn and points his gun where he suspects the man is, but doesn't see him there. It is hard to see as the entire building is filled with dark smoke. The hay bales in the balconies are all fully engulfed with flames. The fire has ridden up to the pitched roof, which is now catching the upper beams and cedar shingles. Flaming pieces of hay are falling all around.  

Jake then notices the man, over by the wagon in the center of the room working frantically to remove the tarp. Jake shoots the man at the tarp with the shotgun, then releases it to hang by the lanyard attached to the stock. Jake's second shotgun blasts takes off the head of this man. Enough of the tarp has now been revolved for him to see that the item in the wagon is a gattling gun.

Ruby quickly makes her way over to the barn doors and peeks inside. She sees Jake right there but it's smoky and she can't see anything else, so she keeps her back against the outside of the barn. Instead she turns and looks towards the guns that are pointing out towards them from the farmhouse.  Ruby looks for the rifle barrel sticking out and fires.  While using two hands and shooting her rifle toward the farmhouse she yells out, "Jake, still have things under control?"

The front corner room of the farmhouse explodes in a massive explosion, which blows the rifle and part of the arm holding it out of the front where the window used to be. The second floor above that room then collapses downward on top of the first floor. A cloud of dust and billows up from that corner of the building. Flint is knocked to the ground by the blast but quickly rises.  

Nanuet and Chester hear the sound of the explosion elsewhere in the building.  They then look up at the sound of the window boards being kicked in. They see Jeff Mills standing there with a rifle. He yells, "Good, I found you. Let's go."  Chester says, "I'm glad to see a friendly face. Where are the others? And are the cowboys taken out?" Jeff replies, "Not yet. There are still some of them in the house. Let's go." 

Chester asks, "You have an extra six-shooter on you? They took ours. Probably don't have extra clothes too?"   Nanuet and Chester follow Jeff out the window. Chester asks, "So, what's the plan, Jeff? Is there a rally point?"   "The plan was to find you. Here," he states and he hands his rifle to Chester, choosing to keep his old cap and ball revolver for himself.  Chester laughs, then winces from the shoulder wound. "That's a good plan. Let's not hold it up, then. Lead on." The three scramble back the way Jeff came in.

Minerva looks up to see Luna's ghostly white shape silently gliding toward her. Luna gently lands on Minerva shoulder and a stunned expression comes over Minerva's face. She turns to Senora Kate and with tears in her eyes and tremor in her voice says. "Jeff has gotten to Senor Chester and Nanuet." Katherine notices that Minerva is visibly shaken. "The goddess has granted me a wonderful boon. Luna has never communicated with me before without a spell." 

The man at the horse corral has now opened up the gate and jumps barebacked onto the nearest horse.  Kate patted her arm quickly. "Cover me, I need to get closer," Kate said and ran for the gate, hoping to get close enough to cast a Daze spell at the man trying to escape.   

Kate realizes that the man is a bit too far out of range for the spell, but notes that he is having trouble controlling the horse without any saddle, tack or harness on him. She also notes Chester's horse, which she helped train, is now only fifteen feet away from her.  Kate ran for Chester's horse and threw her arms around its neck, pulling herself up. She felt better as soon as she was on horseback. She gave a quick command and they began toward the man on horseback, hoping to get close to him, between him and the gate.

Jake quickly looks around and listens for any evidence of others alive in the barn. If he is sure there are none he leaves the barn quickly. "Got him," he says to Ruby. He then scans the outside for opponents.  "Good job baby," Ruby says giving him a quick kiss. "I think this is a big enough distraction. Now, onto the house to get Nanuet and Chester?"  Up front, the rifle pointing out from the second floor window is pulled in

"That's what we came here ..." Jake doesn't finish the sentence when he notices the wounded gang member with the revolver and begins to unload his draw weapon at him.  "Alright then." She watches Jake unload his weapon but only for a moment. Knowing there are still men in the farmhouse she takes a good look before starting a full on run to the house. She keeps her eye on the upper window, ready to dodge any shots that might come from there. 

Jake's first shot is a wound to the man's chest. The man starts to stagger as Jake's second shot goes into his abdomen. Amazingly the man has enough stamina to turn towards Jake and start to raise his gun. Jake then calmly fires his third shot into the man's forehead. 

Minerva sends Luna out to locate Maska, Chester and Nanuet. She continues to watch the farmhouse and Notices Ruby run inside. She looks in the upper windows and shoots if she sees someone who isn't Ruby at the window.

Out back, Jeff helps to get Nanuet and Chester get away from farmhouse, which is now burning in the right front corner. They head in the direction of the stream and woods 60 feet to the side of the farmhouse rear.  Chester sits down against a tree. Nanuet asks, "Where are Mr. Jake and the others? Are they coming here soon?"

Ruby runs until she reaches the door of the farmhouse.  Ruby pulls out her pistol, then kicks the door in, ducking to the side after she does so.  The room to her right is now on fire. before her is a hallway running back, with rooms off to the left. She hears the sound of footsteps rapidly descending down a staircase further back. She will not be able to see who is on the stairs until he reaches the bottom of them, twenty feet further down the corridor.

Ruby quietly and slowly moves down the corridor, towards the stairs, with her gun raised. She waits to see who is there and if it isn't a friend she will shoot.  A man reaches the bottom of the staircase and turns. Ruby immediately recognizes him as the man who Johnny Ringo had signaled to the previous night in the Lucky Lady. He has a rifle in his hand that he begins to raise. She fires and misses.

Jake just manages to see Jeff, Chester and Nanuet heading away from the house and yells, "Ruby, get out of the house they are out here!" He holsters his Colt while he runs to the corner of the barn to retrieve is dropped rifle. Then he walks towards the farmhouse watching all the windows. Minerva waits a moment but doesn't see anyone in the windows. She runs down the hill watching for shooters and into the front of the farmhouse in search of Ruby.

Kate and the man she is chasing both ride along the roadway leading to the farmhouse. She is far more familiar with riding this way than he is and soon manages to close within distance to cast her planned spell. It is successful and under the influence of it he is no longer able to keep balance on the horse and falls from it.   Jake notices this and calculates whether he has a shot at this man without endangering Katherine.

Kate knew that the spell would only confuse the man for a few seconds. Kate rode close to the prone man and waited until his eyes cleared. "Try to run away and I'll run you down," she said, pistol in hand.  He looks up at her and looks like he is about to say something when Jake's shot enters his side. The man slumps over dead.

Back inside the burning farmhouse Ruby sees the man raise his rifle.  She tries to duck into one of the rooms in the hallway, while taking another shot at him.  Ruby grazes the man in his lower abdomen before ducking into a room.  She yells out, "So, how do you like it when someone comes to YOUR home and threatens you?!?"   He jumps back to the bottom of the staircase out of her line of fire. She then hears him beginning to utter an incantation that Ruby recognizes as the same one that Sonoma uses to make herself invisible.  

Crap! thinks Ruby, I have to get him now or he'll kill me... While he is still reciting the words to his spell she comes back out of the room, moves into the hallway to where she thinks she can hit him and based on where his voice was she fires her gun to the area until it is empty.  Ruby sees him fading out as she fires her first shot, which barely misses. She hears him starting to move from where he was and continues to fire where she believes him to be. Her fourth and fifth shots both connect and she hears him slump onto the floor, although she is still unable to see him.

Kate gasped as the bullet entered the man. She turned her head and saw Jake. "Jeff got them out, it's time to go! Where's Ruby?"   After Jake fires he hears the shots in the farmhouse. He drops his rifle and charges for the farmhouse door, drawing his Colt again and dagger in the off hand. Jake does not respond to Kate as he had already turned and run into the house after hearing several gunshots.  Kate hesitated, unsure what to do.

"Damn it!" Ruby says out loud to no one. She pulls out her dagger and she starts moving towards the stairs, which are closer to the middle of the house. "Nanuet! Chester!" She starts calling out, hoping to hear an answer. As she gets near where she thinks the invisible man fell she will use her foot to kick around before heading up towards the stairs. 

Jake enters the farmhouse, the fire now beginning to spread. He sees Ruby down the hallway holding a smoking gun in her hand. He does not see who she was shooting at.  "Ruby, let's go. The boys are outside!" Jake continues to scan for opponents and steps aside so Ruby can run out the door while he covers her back.

She startles when she hears Jake behind her. "They are? Thank your god Jake. There is a guy right there," she points to the area where she thinks the man fell. "He went invisible but I think I shot him anyway. I don’t' know if he's dead or not." She takes another look at the burning house and dodges some falling rubble. 

She manages to kick his rifle away from him, it then becoming visible. She locates where he is on the floor.  Ruby grabs his rifle and gives him a swift kick.  "Time to go!" She grabs Jake hand and they run out of the farmhouse.   

Once Ruby and Jake get outside Ruby runs around until she finds Nanuet and Chester. She dives onto both of them, a look of relief coming over her, "Oh, I cannot even TELL YOU how happy I am you are ok!" She hugs both of them tightly and repeatedly.  Chester replies, “"Probably as happy as I am to see all of you. I was worried what those cowboys were going to do with us.”   

"I believe this is yours," Ruby says to Nanuet, handing him back his necklace at the same time Maska comes running over to Nanuet and tackles him.  Then she turns to Jake. "Good job, Mr. Cook, I'm impressed," she says while wiping some dirt off his face. "You didn't even lose your lucky hat."




_DM's note: This was the first full-party combat sequence of the module, I hope you all enjoyed it.   Reader's comments regarding the module are always welcomed! _


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 85, “Assessment”, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 8:15 A.M:*

Once Ruby and Jake came running out of the house, Kate urged the horse back into the corral where she located Chester's horse and whistled. She took both back to the trail where Minerva had stayed and met with the others.

Chester exclaims, “They thought we were going to Tombstone with a message for the Earps. Did you get all of them?" He starts shivering. "Anyone have jackets we could borrow. They took our clothes." He grins sheepishly. He shakes hands with Jake, "Thanks for coming to get us. Wasn't sure how long they were going to keep us around."

Kate slid down to the ground and smiled at her friends. "I have a whole new appreciation for dynamite. It's good to have you with us again," Kate said looking to Chester and Nanuet. "There's a lot to catch you up on. Nanuet, I hope you don't mind I borrowed your horse, I..." Her face turned suddenly crimson as she looked at the men. She dug into her coat pocket, pulled out several rolled bandages and handed them to Nanuet. "Maybe you could, um... 

Kate says, "We need to stop that fire from spreading. The buildings can burn to the ground for all I care, but we don't want to be the cause of a wildfire. If we clear those saplings and any loose stuff from around the buildings it should be all right. And we should try to get the animals away from the heat."

On the subject of the fires and heat, the barn roof now collapses, causing sections of both sides to also cave in. The thirty cows and eight horses in the corrals begin to panic.

Luna flies back to land on Minerva's outstretched arm and communicates the location of the rest of the party. In awe of this new gift and with gratitude that her friends are safe Minerva raises her eyes to the heavens and gives thanks. The aftershock of battle is upon her and she begins to shake as the adrenaline drains from her system. 

At she realizes how close she has come to losing her new friends it is replaced with a slow burning anger.  Fueled by her fear, her anger increases as she races up the hill, swearing like a cowboy on a cattle herd." Spying Flint and Jeff she quickly closes the distance and begins yelling as she stalks toward them.  Her temper is in full swing as places herself in Flints face. 

"ARE YOU CRAZY!!? I TOLD YOU NOT TO BOLW UP THE DAMNED FARMHOUSE!!” 
Wheeling around she turns her wrath on Jeff poking a finger in his chest as he backs up. "AND YOU!!! WHAT IN HADES DID YOU THINK YOU WERE DOING RUNNING OFF LIKE THAT WITHOUT TELLING ME WHERE YOU WERE GOING?!! YOU COULD HAVE BEEN KILLED!!" She stands there with balled fists and with an impotent fury continues " WE HAD A PLAN! YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO FOLLOW THE PLAN!! YOU ARE BOTH MUEY LOCO!!!” 

Her dark eyes smoldering she turns in search of another target and sees the others staring at her as though she is the one that has gone loco. The haze slowly clears from her eyes she notices Chester and Nanuet. A small sound like a sob escapes her lips as she hurries over to hug them both fiercely. "You are safe.. I thought you were in that burning farmhouse.. I thought I lost you.... If Luna hadn’t told me.... " She is overcome with relief and hugs them harder. "Ah, Thank the goddess we are all safe. Chester flinches as she hugs him "Senor, You are hurt! Sit down. I will tend to you . She takes a calming breath to regain her composure and casts heal upon his wound. 

As she stands back up she suddenly realizes that they are all but naked. "Well at least you two still have your dignity. I seem to have misplaced mine" she laughs and places her cloak around Chester. "Ah I think you need this more than I , Senor."  Nanuet accepts the embraces from his friends and offers a quick but sincere "Thanks." Once that he sees that Chester is being tended to he heads to the corral and begins attempting to calm the animals and get them away from the fire.  Minerva suggests,” Perhaps there is some clothing here that Senors Nanuet and Chester can wear. It is a long ride back to Promise City "

Kate watched Minerva run from hot to cold, knowing she herself had done the same from time to time. "I'm going to need some help," Kate said and then began to run down the road, leaving Chester's horse where it was. She stuck her hand in her pocket, checking to see how many bandages she had left. It might be necessary to blindfold the horses to stop their panicking. Once she got there, she began the work of getting the animals out of the corral and up the trail.

Jake organizes collecting up the dead bodies, belongings and guns of the fallen gang members. He secretly asks Ruby to check to see if anything here is magical. "If we are going to have a war let us not leave any useful tools behind." Jake then checks them himself for valuables, information or useful items. Once all items they are interested in are removed Jake asks the group, "Should we toss them in the barn? It would keep the vultures off them."

Katherine brushed herself off and moved the rest of the animals up the hill. It was a relief to get away from the smell of burning flesh that occasionally wafted over from the burning barn. She wasn't sure how much longer she could keep her stomach under control, especially as she moved around the burning building, removing any loose debris that could catch fire and allow it to spread from the buildings to the countryside. 

Once the bodies were nearly cleared up, Kate recruited Jeff and Flint to help clear the saplings. She hated to see the young trees cut, but better those few than the whole hill. She finally joined the others on the trail, pale-faced and exhausted. 

Jeff, Jake, Chester and Nanuet are busy carrying the bodies to the barn to create a funeral pyre when a large quantity of gunshots then ring out. They quickly realize that the shots are coming from the burning barn debris, as literally hundreds of bullets fly out in all directions from there. Four bullets hit the body that Jeff is carry across his chest. Two barely miss Nanuet. One gazes Chester's shoulder. Three deflect off of Jake's duster and another plugs a hole through his Lucky Hat. Jake's skull is untouched, but the bullet does manage to knock the hat from his head and leaves a steak of gray across his hair where the bullet parted it. 

Everyone dives to the ground as all of the 400 rounds of ammunition from inside the overheated and split gattling gun continue to go off. When things finally quiet down they find that the only real casualty is one of the cows that took a stray shot in his neck.

"Will this day ever end?" Nanuet hollers out in frustration once things settle down. He picks up Jake's hat and hands it back to him. "You're gonna need a new one of these to cover up that new hairdo of yours." Nanuet says, a smile naturally coming to his face. "Is everyone OK? I still have a few healing prayers I could use today."

Jake rubs the burned bullet track in his hair and wrinkles his nose at the burnt smell. "That was a bit close, wasn't it. I'm fine Indian, nothing a couple of shots of whisker can't cure." After they gather up themselves and spoils of this battle, but before they head up the hill to their horses Jake says, "So now what? We did what we came to do and the Cowboys no longer have this hold on us. Johnny Ringo is off trying to arrange Chester and Nanuet's release, and will not be very happy. Do we just head back to Promise City or what?"

Kate says, "I'm not certain. I myself want to get back to Promise City. You're right, Ringo was expecting quite a lot this morning and I'm sure is very disappointed. Who knows what has happened? We didn't tell anyone what we were doing, and Dorita thinks Ringo is a friend of Tom's. They could tell him things without realizing the damage he could do with them. That doesn't necessarily make going right back to Promise City the best course. We aren't that far from Tombstone, and the Earp's need to be warned."

Chester comments, “The Cowboys thought we had a message for the Earps. That's one reason they caught us. Now we do. If there are more of that bunch still alive, we're going to need the law's help."

Minerva looks to Jake while futilely brushing the red dirt from her riding skirt. "Well, I for one, would like to get back in time for Sunday Sermon. I have a point or two that I'd like to get across to the Vigilance Committee and I'd like to gather more support for the Festival as well. She looks pointedly at each of them. "Now I know that most of you here are not "Church Goers" and some of you are down right skeptics. That's o.k. BUT I could really use all of your support at this one sermon." 

Katherine and Ruby look away uncomfortably and Minerva puts up her hand." Now I don't usually take this tact to get people to church on Sunday but in all fairness I have more than proven my friendship and loyalty by blindly following you all into more than one precarious situation in the short time since we've met. Now I ask that you do the same for me."

Jake laughs and laughs. "Si Senorita, going to church is a precarious situation for many of us." Jake laughs again but seeing that the priestess does not seem to think it is as funny as he does he tries to contain his laughter. "Si, I will go. This one time anyway. I would argue that my presence is not going to help you, but Jake Cook stands by his friends. So I'll brave the dangers of this Sunday's sermon." He says in mock seriousness.

Chester nods his head in agreement. "Of course sister. I'd be glad too. Although in my current state of dress, I may cause more problems for you. Thank you for your prayers. One of the Cowboys got me good." He asks Jake, "Any chance you found my and Nanuet's weapons?"   Jake replies, "I don't know what they look like, but we have a pile of weapons here. Hopefully you can find something you like."

Chester picks through the pile hoping to find his old weapons. He carried them through his time in the Army and would be sorry to find them gone. After sorting through the pile, he hoots in triumph. "Got 'em. Here's your rifle, too Nanuet."  Chester grabs another single action revolver, a Colt, this time from the pile. "It's always handy to have a second gun around here." 

Nanuet says, "At the very least I think we may need to get back to Promise City to regroup. My horse is dead, although I think I may be able to find a suitable replacement, but my weapon and clothes are gone as well. Chester is injured and weaponless; and you all have to be exhausted. Oh, and Miss West, I believe I owe you $50, sorry about that ma'am." 

Nanuet stops for a moment, then continues speaking: "The problem with that plan is Ringo is there and doesn't know about this mess we made for him here. So it might be a better idea to try and get to him now, surprise him a bit. I am sure we could stake out the road between here and Promise City, he will have to come back eventually, but that leaves him there, unchecked until he decides it is time to come back.  Guess I didn't clear much up with those thoughts did I?"

Kate says, "Yes you did. We go home. Who knows what Ringo is up to and we are too tired to keep running around like this. The Cowboys have decided to finish it with the Earps one way or another, and for some reason they aren't letting us stand aside. You'll all excuse me for a moment?" Kate asked, her face an ugly shade of green.   Chester comments, “Wonder how he'll react to seeing us free and clear? That'd be something to see."

Kate walked away from the group and into the trees until she felt reasonably private. It took a moment to unclench her fists and reveal the bloody half-moons in her palms. What Tom had not managed to accomplish in five years of marriage, Minerva now would by manipulating her sense of obligation. Kate finally lost the battle for control of her stomach and was sick behind one of the trees. After another minute or so, when both her stomach and temper were under control she went back to the group on the trail. "I'm sorry, it's been a long day. We should go, wherever it is we're going."

Kate asks Chester and Nanuet, “Can either of you ride bareback? We have plenty of horses now but no tack for them. I don't mind riding without if one of you would rather ride my stallion back. 
As long as there's no objections to going back to Promise City, we should get moving. It will take us longer trying to drive those cows.”

While everyone talked over the plan, Ruby also searched, then detected for magic on the items that Jake had piled up. While the spell is still going and her friends are discussing what to do she wandered around the entire area looking for any other magic that might be in place. She reloaded both her guns and also the new rifle she picked up inside the farmhouse. She deliberately kept herself out of Minvera's conversation, making no comment on attending church services. 

Finally Ruby pipes up, "I can ride back with Jake on his horse and either Nanuet or Chester can use my horse. That should help. And we should get going, we might be able to get back before Ringo knows what happened here."

Jake reloads his weapons while the group is deciding what to do. "I am happy to get back to Promise City, if that is what everyone wants to do. That's my preference. I'm no cowpoke but it seems to me it will be much slower driving cattle. I'm not complaining, and I'm not suggesting we should split up either. I agree it would be foolish to leave these head behind." Jake idly fingers the hole in his hat while he talks.

Ruby finally sees the hole in Jake's hat, "What happened to your lucky hat?" she says with a pout forming.  Jake flings his hat over to Ruby and runs a hand through his hair. "I probably needed a haircut anyway. Next time I'll have the barber do it. Know anybody who can fix the hat?" Jake grins and shrugs.

Ruby looks horrified from Jake's hat to his head. "Oh Jake..." her voice trails off and she looks back at the hat in her hands. "If something would have happened to you...." her voice trails off again. She kicks some dirt with her boot and doesn't say anything else.

Chester says, "I can ride bareback. Been a while, but it shouldn't be too hard."  Kate interjects, "That sounds fine Chester. Nanuet, why don't you take my stallion since I didn't see your horse among the others? I'd like to ride one of the new horses and see how their training is.  Since we're all agreed, lets get started. I'm not really anxious to see Johnny Ringo today, but it will have to be done eventually." Kate made sure she had everything and then headed back on the way to the horses.

"Sure thing Kate, I'd be honored to ride your fine mount. First let me see if I can fix Mr. Jake's hat." Nanuet takes Jake's hat from Ruby and begins a simple prayer, concentrating on patching the hole.   He asks, "So, where exactly are we headed? Bringing these cattle somewhere close by or trying to make it all the way back to Promise City?"

Jake walks over to Nanuet and examines the hat. "You're a pretty handy guy. Glad we decided to rescue you, otherwise I'd have to buy another hat. On the way back don't forget to tell us what happened to get you here." Then he turns to Ruby. "Everything is fine now, I ducked and the hat took one for me. Pretty lucky, huh?" 

Jake works his arm around Ruby, who is carrying the rifle she took from the man in the farmhouse, and addresses the group. "Looks like we agree to head back to Promise City. Gather up those weapons, and if anybody needs something take it now. Katherine, you and Flint you may want keep the livestock out of town for sometime. There are two ranches I know about on the way back. One is the King's Bar-W Ranch, which is closer but a little out of the way; and the other is Shaw's Lazy-S Ranch, which is farther but closer to a straight line back to Promise City. I don't know the King's very well. They are a bit uptight. I'd recommend going to the Lazy-S. Shaw has had long struggles with the Cowboy gang and seems to think very highly of anyone who goes up against them. That and he rather enjoys Miss West's company." Jake gives her a little squeeze. "Besides, he might have information about the gang's latest activities that we could use. What do you want to do?" 

Kate replies, "That sounds fine to me. I was a bit worried about taking these animals back to the ranch myself, and we'll move quicker without them." Kate went over to the weapon pile and pulled out a shotgun, then slid it behind the saddlebags on the stallion Nanuet would be riding. "I need all the advantages I can get," she said with a shrug. 

Chester says, "Sounds good, Jake. Mr. Shaw can vouch for us, incase there's a question of ownership with the livestock." He mounts his horse. "So, anyone ever drive cattle before?" He notices Kate's green look and trots over. "You feeling OK there, Kate? You look a little green around the edges."  She replies, "I'm fine, it'll pass. This isn't the way I usually start my day." 

A short while later, Jake takes a quiet moment with Katherine. "Since you are the horse expert, I wonder if you wouldn't mind making sure that anybody who would like a horse from this bunch gets one. I don't need anything, you and Flint keep all the livestock left for the ranch. I know Senorita Florencia needs a horse, it might be a nice gesture of thanks if you helped her select a suitable one. I know you'll take care of Nanuet. I don't know if any of the others have any horse needs." Jake stops and looks around before continuing, "Are you alright?"

"Should I be?" she asked before she took a deep breath and said, "I'll pull horses from the ones already on the ranch. These horses are even more recognizable than the cattle, we should leave them with the Shaws as well. Since I'm already familiar with the horses on the ranch I can make better choices." 

"Thanks. And yes, you should be. Nanuet and Chester are alive and free. I'm glad for you, that you will never be accustomed to what you just did." Jake turns to go back to Ruby, " I guess I meant that I hope you are OK. I didn't mean to further upset you."  "You didn't," she said dully. "I'm just.... I'm tired, that's all, and there's no rest to come."

Ruby comments, "I like Mr. Shaw and I'm sure him and his daughters will be helpful. We can stop there, it's a good idea. Don't forget that Ringo is in Promise City, maybe even waiting for us. I don't know anything about moving cattle and how long that will take, so I won't be helpful with that at all." 

After the conversation continues on Ruby puts her head on Jake's shoulder and nuzzles him. She puts her lips to his ear and whispers, "The only thing I found that was magical are the bullets in this gun," she nods to the rifle in her hand. "Could be helpful against Ringo's spell."

"Yes." Jake says thoughtfully. "Yes, that would be just the thing. Oh and here." He says removing from under his belt a six shot double action revolver. "It's in decent shape, you should have an extra just in case. The former owner has no more use for it."

Ruby takes the gun and puts it in her saddlebag. "Thanks for looking our for me baby." She gives him a kiss. "Let's get going now before more Cowboys show up, ok?" Ruby hops up onto her horse and waits for the others.

After retrieving his rifle from Chester and as much ammunition he can find in a minute or so Nanuet hops aboard Kate's horse and joins Ruby in waiting for the others.

Minerva keeps a concerned eye on Katherine from a distance. "Well that was an interesting shade of green. Not the affect I usually have on people. she chuckles to herself as she reloads and straps her rifle to her mount. "Well whatever the problem is the sooner she face's it the sooner it will go away. Hmmm, Looks like Ruby is avoiding me also. "

Kate pulled herself up on one of the extra horses, her stomach still a little off. None of them really knew how to drive cattle, Kate wasn't sure how she'd gotten them this far. It wasn't long before she was thinking that perhaps cows just weren't worth this much trouble.

A wave of tiredness had overcome Ruby. They hadn't slept much last night and the adrenaline of the situation had worn off. Her friends were struggling with moving the cattle and she was trying not to fall off her horse as her eyes started to close.

Jake rides over to Ruby and pushes his horse up again hers. "Hey, ride with me for a while. You can nap and I'll hold you. It's not like we are going anyway fast with these cattle. I've seen cat herds more organized than this." Jake ties Ruby's horse behind his and slowly follows the group as they chase the stray heads that sadly seem to out number the few that are acting like a herd. 

Ruby slides over carefully to Jake’s horse while he holds hers close. She nestles back into Jake, getting comfortable once he puts his arms around her. She leans her head back, turns her face to his neck and almost immediately falls asleep with a small smile on her face.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 86, “Cattle Drive”, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 9:00 A.M.*

Back in Promise City, Dorita is unsure what to do about the man waiting for Kate. Kate had left in the middle of the night with Ruby and Jake on what Ruby had called "a dangerous trip", but no further details. 

Dorita calls Ginnie aside and tells her "See that man sitting there. He a friend of Kate's late husband. She has drink with him last night. He here now looking for her. She leave during night with Ruby and Jake. I not know why. Ruby say dangerous, me think they looking for my grandfather. Could you please go talk to that man?"

Ginnie replies, “I'll see what I can do ma'am but if you hear some things that might be umm... a little off the mark don't worry about them. I'm going to find out who he is and what he really wants first, I have learned not to trust anyone who sets foot in this town looking for Ma'am Kate or any of her friends.”   "Thank you," Dorita says, "How should I introduce you to him?"

Ginnie states, “Don't worry about it I think I can take it from here I'll let you know what happens.”  With that she picks up a pitcher of fresh milk and a coffee cup and heads over to the gentleman's table.  "Good morning my name is Ginnie would you like milk in your coffee?

He smiles a friendly smile and says, "Yes child, that would be fine. And could you ask the woman to prepare me a simple breakfast while I wait?"  She replies, "Sure Dorita makes the best food in town what are you waiting for?   Oops… Shouldn’t have said that Ma'am Kate says I'm always sticking my nose in business I don't have any mind in"

He smiles, "Did I hear you say Ma'am Kate? Would that perhaps be Mrs. Katherine Kale you are speaking of?"   Ginnie replies, “Yes sir, she's my teacher and other things. Sometimes I help Dorita in the morning before lessons. Why do you know Ma'am Kate? Um sir do you have a name I should call you by?” 

He replies, "I am John Peters, I was a friend of Katherine's late husband Thomas. I came to this town on an errand and wanted to visit with her. Do you know where she is? She said that she would join me for breakfast this morning."

Ginnie states, “Well, she was gone when I got up this morning so I'm figuring that she may have headed out to the ranch before lessons start.  So you knew her husband?  She doesn't talk about him much except for the times before they came out west.  What was he like?”   

Peters replies, "Tom was a friendly man. He has asked me about investing in the ranch that he was planning to build. He was sick when he first came to Tombstone but got better. He often played cards with me and some of my friends. Spoke mostly of his Katie. After meeting her for the first time last night I can see why, she's quite the woman." 

He drinks a sip of his coffee and says, "I'm sorry that I missed her. I had thought we would be meeting for breakfast, but I guess that wasn't definite. So you say she is probably out at this ranch of hers. Is it far? I would like to get a chance to say goodbye to her before I leave town. Maybe I could ride out there if you could give me directions. Or better yet, maybe you could show me. I'd pay you for the errand."

She answers, “It's a ways but let me get your breakfast first and I'll see what I can do.”  With that Ginnie scampers into the kitchen.   She tells the middle-aged wood elf “Dorita, his name is John Peters. He says he was a friend of Ma'am Kate's husband but I don't trust him.  No one came to the burial when it happened other than Ma'am Kate and me.  Or for that matter I don't trust anyone who ever came from Tombstone.  Get Ricky in here for me.” Ginnie waits while Dorita gets young Ricardo Hueseca, a wood-elf the human-equivalent of four who is the son of one of the El Parador working girls.    

Ginnie tells him, “I need you to go to the Post Office to check to see if that man John Peters is wanted for anything.  Then if you don't find anything out go to the wood elf at the Marshal's office, only the wood elf, to see if this man is a bounty hunter of any kind or something else that might cause Ma'am Kate trouble.  If nothing comes up check with the Deputy Sheriff to see if he knows anything about this man.  If you find anything at all get back here fast before you go to the next place.  Let Dorita know she'll flag me down. This is really important.”   

Ginnie waits until Ricky flies out the door.  She tells Dorita, “I let him think that Ma'am Kate might have ridden out to the ranch and he wants me to take him there. If I need to keep him busy I'll want someone to go with me as I don't trust him as far as I can throw him. I'll bring out two plates when I get his breakfast and see what else I can find out from him while he eats. As long as I'm still pretending to be a silly little talkative girl he'll think I'm babbling so he'll pump me for information while I try to get some from him.  I'll let you know what else I come up with as I go back and forth to the kitchen.  If I think there's trouble I can't get out of I'll drop my knife.”

Dorita tells Ginnie to be careful. She advises against taking this man to the ranch out of concern for her daughter Sonoma, who is the only one out at the ranch at the moment since Flint had gone with the others.  Ginnie brings the food back to the table. 

Peters thanks her and starts to eat while asking again about Kate.  Ginnie says, “Ma'am Kate came here to make a ranch but she's also a good teacher. So what were you looking for Ma'am Kate for? It's been a while since her husband died. Where were you when they had the stone laid or the burial? Ma'am Kate was told that no one showed up when he was buried and the same thing happened when the marker was put in place.”

John Peters replies "I was out of town at the time of the first burial and I believe that the stone marker was placed when I was in jail. That was just a misunderstanding between myself and the Earps and I was let go. From what I hear similar things have happened here in this town. I'll never understand why people decided to put badges on that family. What do people in this town say about that?"

Ginnie replies, “Well, I know that the Earps aren't in the school and they don't have kids that might be taking classes with Ma'am Kate but they didn‘t stop her from putting the school together. What where you in jail for? Lots of people seem to get caught doing things they get tossed in jail for. you must not have made a lot of money at cards if you were in jail as the judge almost always gives people the chance to pay their way out of their terms. So what do you actually do for a living?”

He replies, "My being in jail was just a misunderstanding. They thought I was involved with something that I wasn't and the Judge made them let me go.  Perchance did Mrs. Kale leave any sort of note for me? She was going to check with her friend Mr. Cook about a potential business matter and said she'd have an answer."

John Peters and Ginnie continue to talk. He asks her more questions about the ranch and she is vague in her answers. He asks about other places that Kate has been and how she went about getting the ranch. Ginnie quickly states something about it being "an idea that she got at the deed place", meaning the County Claims Office. 

He then mishears her and says, "D-place, what D-place are you talking about? Do you mean Denver?" Ginnie says, "No, I'm not sure what I meant. I don't know if she's ever been to Denver. Have you?" He says that he has and she immediately exclaims "Really! What's it like?" He spends the next twenty minutes telling her about Denver Colorado.  Ginnie continues to ply her companion with coffee and keep him talking at the El Parador for as long as possible while she waits for Ricky to return with some information.  


Meanwhile, some thirty-odd miles to the west, Nanuet rides across in back of the herd while trying to gather up a rather obnoxious dark brown beast with one broken horn.  Jake tries to imagine where a rib eye comes from but can't figure it out. "Hey Indian! Why don't we shoot them all and drag them to the ranch, it might be faster." 

Jake then rides over towards where Katherine is looking rather exasperated. "I think I told you about that old coot, Caleb White? He used to say to me," Jake changes his voice to sound old and gravelly, " Silver Dollar, if you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin. Katherine, if you can gather them all together I can beat them in a game of poker. And I never met a rib eye I didn't like. Outside of that I don't know what to do with these bloody beasts."

Kate looked around at the straying animals and the others trying to keep the slow moving cattle from wandering off in all directions. Flint seemed to be taking special delight in slapping them on the backside with his reins.  "I don't know either. I never signed up for cows you know, horses are a lot more manageable. We can't afford the time it's going to take to move them, but I hate to just leave them to wander." 

A moment later Jeff approached and said, "Why don't we send someone ahead to one of the ranches? They could get some experienced people to drive these cattle."  Kate nodded. "Jeff, either you're a genius, or you got more sleep than the rest of us last night. That's a good idea, Jake. You and Ruby could go ahead, you already know the Shaws. I wouldn't mind letting them keep an extra animal or two for moving these beasts if it gets us back to Promise City faster."

He replies, “"That always happens, I open my mouth and I have to do work. You'd think I'd learn by now." Jake smiles to Katherine. "All right princess, wake up. We have to ride." Jake shakes Ruby gently.  They take a few minutes to get ready, including have a quick bite to eat and drink. They bid their companions well and ride off to the Shaw ranch in search of some assistance.

Minerva rides zigzag along the back of the herd with Nanuet as they struggle to keep the herd from scattering in all directions. She is tired and giddy from lack of sleep and exertion but manages to keep her humor as she yells over to Nanuet "I feel about as useless as teat on a bull!" She giggles as a particularly belligerent bull suddenly decides to stop for a snack. She makes ineffective clucking noises as she tries to persuade the stubborn brute to keep moving. 

She exclaims, "Gods, these beasts are about as cooperative as the Olympus Church congregation on a Saturday night! It's going to take a miracle to move this herd. Unfortunately I'm fresh out! Any idea's?" She laughs uncontrollably, overcome by the ridiculousness of their situation."

""Saying 'Ya ya' might help." Chester shrugs. "Well, it might." The cattle mill about in the middle of the road. "Come on. Get moving or we'll turn you into steaks right here. Never thought I'd be half-naked and herding cattle."

" Minerva closes her eyes to the sun and stretches her arms up to the heavens. She arches her aching back and yawns. With her dark hair streaming behind her and her breasts swelling over her bodice she is oblivious to the affect her movement has on the two men. " 
"Perhaps you could demonstrate for me, Senor Chester. I am so tired, I think my ya ya may be broken!"

Well everybody is a comedian today aren't they!" Nanuet says shaking his head while wearing a smirk. "I see Jake and Ruby are riding off to get some help, somebody who knows what they are doing I hope. I guess for now we just try and keep them together and heading that way. It never looked too hard when I saw cowboys doing it, but these beasts have a mind of their own for sure." Nanuet says before riding off to wrangle up a pair of cows who have wandered off in search of their own path.

Minerva looks back in response to Nanuet's comment and starts laughing all over again. She point's behind him. " It looks like Maska and Luna want a part in this circus too!" Maska is trotting in the rear with Luna perched at attention on her back. "What an unlikely pair!"

Nanuet turns to look at the "unlikely pair" that Minerva mentioned and couldn't help but laugh. He was about to start speaking about his perplexity concerning how the owl was perched on the wolf without causing Maska severe discomfort when Minerva began responding to Chester so he deferred his attention to her. He turns and notices her stretching and immediately turns red. "Yes, I am sure we are all tired and need rest, but the more we concentrate on the task at hand the sooner we can get that respite we so desperately need."

Katherine pulled off her hat and wiped the sweat off her forehead. The sun was getting warmer by the minute, and it wasn't long before she peeled off the duster and vest. She was quiet as the others joked and laughed, trying to keep her mind distracted from the events of the last day by focusing on moving those damn cattle. 

She turned to look at Maska when Minerva pointed out the odd pairing and saw the stretching the so unnerved the men. For a moment she looked down at her own neat and slim but petite figure and sighed. The next moment a sudden giggle escaped her lips. 

In the last half day Chester and Nanuet had been kidnapped, Johnny Ringo had told them they were to be in a war whether they wanted to or not, and they had fought a battle. Johnny Ringo was probably in the El Parador night now, and her friends were trying to move this stubborn herd of cows more than a few feet an hour, and she was worried about the size of her bust? Kate buried her hands in the horses mane to keep from falling off as she shook with helpless laughter.

Chester, Flint, Jeff, Kate, Minerva and Nanuet continue to try to herd the cattle southward in the direction of the main road, still more than a mile away. The morning sun is bearing down on them, bearing no resemblance to the clouds and showers of the previous evening. 

Ruby and Jake barely reach the main road when they hear the sound of approaching horses coming from the direction of Tombstone. It is too late to hide so they reach for their weapons and prepare for the worst. They then relax when the Wells Fargo Stage comes into view, their friend Chuck Nevers driving the stage and Newton Gilly riding shotgun. 

Jake now recalls that on weekends the stage does an extra Friday night run, staying overnight in Tombstone, and then returning to Promise City in the morning. Jake checks his pocket watch, reading 9:45 A.M., which would be just about right for the stage's schedule assuming that it left Tombstone at 9:00 A.M. As he sees Jake and Ruby, Nevers slows the stage and then brings it to a halt as he reaches them. "Hello, what are you doing way out here this early in the morning?" he asks.

"Yes, a god awful time to be out if you ask me." Jake takes a deep breath and realizes just how tired he is. "We are helping out some friends who were worried about the Cowboy gang. We are headed to the Lazy-S Ranch right now. Have you fellas seen any trouble from the gang this morning or yesterday?"

Chuck says, "We saw a few guys yesterday who we didn't like the look of but none today. You're welcome to ride alongside us to the Lazy-S, more safety in numbers. If you want you can tie your horses to the coach and ride inside, we only have one passenger with us on this run. Although you may find him to be a bit talkative."

Ruby looked at Jake, "Oh please let's ride inside. I'm so tired, even if Chumbley is in there. Besides I been meaning to talk with him anyway." Ruby looks at Jake with big pleading eyes, the ones he can't say no to. "Good!" She says with a smile. "Thank you Mr. Nevers, we really appreciate it." 

Ruby and Jake get off their horses and tie them to the back of the stage. They get inside and take a seat. She exclaims, "Hello, Mr. Chumbley, how are you today?"

The halfling looks up, sees Ruby, and all the blood drains from his face. He then faints dead away. Ruby then notices the two stacks of newspapers on the floor of the coach with the headline *"Ruby West Murdered!" *


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 87, “Chumbley’s Surprise”, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 9:45 A.M.

Chuck Nevers bursts out laughing. He says, "Wish we could do that on all of the runs, I swear, he scares away our customers with his chatter."  Nevers then adds, "Too bad he won't stay that way for the trip. We could really give the rig a good run, although I doubt your horses would be able to keep up."

Ruby laughs. "Poor guy, we can't leave him like that! We're the only ones on the coach for today anyway, let me help him. You guys can get going if you'd like." Ruby kneels on the floor and leans over Chumbley, her long hair brushing his face. She gently shakes him and says softly, "Chumbley, come on Chumbley wake up..." She runs her fingers over his cheek as she speaks, trying to get him to wake up.

Ruby bounds into the stagecoach before Jake can even say a word. "Sure Ruby," He says to himself, "that is a good idea." He shakes his head and dismounts. He quickly ties the horses to the back of the stage, grabs their rifles and shotgun off the horse and climbs inside just in time to see Ruby leaning over the prone halfing. 

"Maybe you should let him rest for a bit, it might be the only sleep you get." Jake says to Ruby as he closes the door and pounds on the side of the stage twice. "All set here Chuck. Thanks again, and don't forget to wake us in the unlikely event we manage to get any sleep back here."  Ruby looks up from her position over the halfling. "Oh sure... I get it." She smiles at Jake as she gets up off the floor and takes a seat on the bench, patting the seat next to her.

"You get it, huh." Jake leans back on the seat and closes his eyes. "Explain it to me someday. I wonder how half pint's paper sales will be?"  Ruby furrows her brows. "Oh you mean you really want to get some sleep?" Ruby starts to put on her pout but stops. "I guess I am still really tired." 

She snuggles up next to Jake, putting her head on his shoulder and pulling her feet up. "I do want to talk to him though, about the other newspaper," she says with a yawn. She leans forward and grabs a paper, "Maybe I should read about my murder, might be an interesting story." She holds the paper up and starts reading.

A while later the Wells Fargo Stage reaches the turn in the road that heads south a few miles to the Shaw's Ranch. Taking the turn jostles all three sleeping individuals inside the coach awake. Chumbley stands up on the coach floor and stares in awe at Ruby exclaiming "You're Alive!" Once she blinks her eyes open he pounces on her and gives her a big hug exclaiming "I though...oh....You're Alive!"

Ruby had started to wake up in her usual way, slowly opening her eyes and making soft moaning 'do I really have to wake up' noises when she was suddenly pounced upon by the enthusiastic halfing. 

Ruby giggles and wraps her arms around the halfling, returning his hug, although a bit sleepily. "Yes, I'm alive. It was all a big misunderstanding," Ruby smiles. "And I'm glad to know that you were so concerned!" Ruby fakes a frown as she lets Chumbley go, "Although I'm afraid your newspaper got the story wrong, I hope you won't get in any sort of trouble."   He says, "Oh, that, yes I guess I'll have to take this stage back to Tombstone on the round trip to print up a new front page and head back to Promise City tomorrow with the revised copies." 

She asks, "Did you distribute any of these in Tombstone? I wouldn't think anyone there would care to hear of news of my premature death anyway."  He replies, "Oh no, this is the Promise City Edition. The only stories that would hit both town's papers would be things of mutual interest. Say, what's been happening in Promise City since I left yesterday morning? Anything of interest that I could use for a new front-page story? And tell me about your supposed death! Oh, I'm so glad that you are alive. I would have missed you terribly. Indeed I would have."

Ruby pats the little halfling on the head. "Thanks Chumbley, I really mean it." Ruby proceeds to tell him of her "death", her side of it anyway. She laughs as she tells it but notices Jake doesn't think it's so funny. "Jake can tell you the other part of the story, like what happened while I slept the night away at Laurie's." Again, Jake doesn't look too happy with Ruby. 

"Er, um, hum... what else has been going on?" Ruby starts changing the subject, "Well, Johnny Ringo is in town. I'm sure that'll get people stirred up."  He says, “"Ringo. In Promise City? He's never gone there before. What's he doing there?"  She replies, "Why Chumbley, what makes you think I would know that?" She watches the halfling's face turn dejected. "Course, if I had to guess, it might be because a certain friend of his is in the jail, a man by the name of Gifford perhaps?"

He states, "Lane Gifford! I've heard about him. He was partner to Pinto Joe Weams, probably had a hand in Weams escape from jail in January. Does that mean that Deadeye Douglas is back too? I heard he was up in Wyoming."  Ruby's eyes widen. "I haven't seen Deadeye and I haven't heard that he was around. I HOPE he's not around, you know he shot Jake the last time he was here." Ruby looks at Jake nervously. 

She shakes her head, shaking off the thought. "Listen, I do want to hear the news from you, what's going on in Tombstone and stuff, but I also have some business I want to talk to you about. A business opportunity for you to think about. Interested?"

Jake is careful not to interrupt the conversation between Ruby and Chumbley. He is perfectly happy letting Ruby do all the talking to the diminutive newspaperman. He's really not a bad sort, thinks Jake, so why can I clearly see my hands around his throat? Jake shakes his head and continues to listening without giving any indication he is going to answer.

Chumbley states, "Business? What type of business? I might be interested, but I already have a job that I enjoy. What's happening in Tombstone you say, lots going on there. They have a new acting company that just came to town. Putting on shows starting tonight in Schieffelin Hall. The headliner of the acting troupe is Miss Josephine Sarah Marcus of California, you may have heard of her. All the prominent folks in town are going to the big premiere tonight. So I guess my having to go back to Tombstone to reprint the front page is actually a good thing, since I'll get to see the show."

Ruby exclaims, "An acting company? Oh I wish I could go too! I have heard of Miss Josephine. I'll be very jealous of you Mr. Chumbley, getting to see her act. As a matter of fact, if you can keep a secret," Ruby looks around like she is watching for people spying, "You can't tell anyone, no one knows yet. I want to do a play at the Lucky Lady. I'm going to do a play, Jake said it was ok. You'll come and see me, won't you?" 

"As for the business, it has to do with your newspaper. You once mentioned opening an office in Promise City. I know of someone who you absolutely HAVE to hire! But now is not the time for talk of this business. I want to save some time when you're at the Lucky Lady so we can speak of it."

He states, "Oh, of course I'll go to the play. I'll also spend all the time you want me too at the Lucky Lady. I really enjoyed that room you let me stay in a week ago. You should turn it into a regular hotel, it's far nicer than the Promise City Hotel. And your entertainment is top notch. The acting company will be in town for a week or two so there will be other opportunities for you to see them if you come to Tombstone at some point. As for the Promise City Office, I would like that as all this traveling gets old after a while. But that's not my decision, it would be up to my boss John Clum, and he isn't likely to want to make the investment in a building, printing press and all of the equipment. One reason we have this set up is it makes better use of what he already owns."

"Ask Mr. Clum," Jake says suddenly, "what kind of investment it would be worth to see Baxter out of business."    Ruby adds, "Oh yeah, that is what I meant to get at but you distracted me with all this talk of fun! We, Jake and I, have been on a little mission, you know, to help you out. And we decided that it would be in everyone's best interest if you, and your boss, bought out Baxter's newspaper," Ruby states matter of fact.

Chumbley exclaims, "BAXTER! Oh, that's a whole new issue altogether. He'd love to drive that guy out of business. You should probably talk to him the next time you're in Tombstone. He's no longer Tombstone's Mayor so has more time on his hands these days so might be interested in more business ventures."  Jake comments, “I must have missed that story in your paper, who's mayor now?"  Chumbley replies, "That would be John S. Carr, who is also the town's main blacksmith."

"Oh Jake, can we go to Tombstone to see the show, can we? I really want to..." Ruby grabs on to Jake's arm and squeezes. "It would be so much fun!"  "We have a few odd jobs to take care of before we could go," Jake says pleasantly but with a serious look on his face. "I would enjoy it. I'd be happy to take you after we handle our business."  Ruby giggles and claps her hands together. "It's been a long time since we went out on a real date, it would be so wonderful..." Ruby's voice trails off and her eyes go unfocused as she starts daydreaming.

"Jake you can find a way to turn anything into business can't you?" Ruby says, snapping out of her daydream. "Well, we can make a visit to Clum while we are in Tombstone."  

She turns back to the halfling, “Chumbley, thanks for the compliments. We thought about possibly turning the Lucky Lady into a hotel in the future. We just don't know much about the hotel business and would need to find someone who did to help us out.  So, anything else interesting going on in Tombstone? Better tell us quickly, we're almost at the Shaws."

Chumbley states, "No, things have been quiet. Almost peaceful like. Look's like Tombstone's wild and lawless days are now behind us."  She says, "Oh yeah? And why do you think that is? The Earps?"  Chumbley replies, "Of course the Earps. They've driven the Cowboy Gang out of business. I'll bet that's the last we've ever heard of those cattle rustlers."

"Really?" Ruby replies with an edge to her voice, "I don't think that's the last we've heard of them by far... As a matter of fact I think..." her voice trails off before she finishes her thought.   "Hmmm....You'll bet, huh." Jake smiles at Chumbley. "That probably explains why I'm the gambler and you are the newspaper man."

Ruby and Jake have been gone for two hours, during which time the other six manage to finally coax, prod and maneuver the twenty-nine cattle to the main road. They feel proud of the accomplishment, although in truth the wolf and owl did far more of the wrangling than the humans and elf. 

Chester is turning red due to the sun.  He explains once again, "Er. Um. Miss Florencia. You sort of yell at the cows and try to guide them with your horse. You're definitely a better preacher than the previous one."  Not understanding what the connection could be between preaching and cattle herding, Minerva opens her eyes and glances in the men's direction. 

She is startled by their red coloring and begins to scold. "By the god's Senors you will get the sun stroke! You must drink more water in this heat! You are both getting quite overheated!" She digs in her saddlebag and rides over to Chester and hands him her water skin. "Yes, cold water would be good. Thank you miss." Chester awkwardly avoids Minerva's gaze. After taking a long drink, he hands the water-skin to Nanuet. "You heard what she said. Drink up."

"Oh, uh sure Chester." Nanuet replies, unable to take his eyes off Minerva. "I could use some water, sure."  Finally snapping out of his "trance" Nanuet exclaims. "Hey look, we made it to the road. Hopefully it will be a little easier now."

Katherine finally got her laughter under control and slipped down off the horse, intending to switch to another. At this rate, she'd have the chance to try most of these new animals. Nanuet and Chester were still fascinated by Minerva. Kate laughed again. With those reactions, you'd think they hadn't seen a woman in months. She stopped near Jeff's horse. "Thank you, Jeff. You did well back there, and you're very patient to help us move these animals."

He replies, "Not a problem, but that's not my real concern. It's been four hours since we attacked the farmhouse and we're now only two or three miles from there. How long will it be until some of the Cowboy gang arrive and find what we've done.  We're a bit safer now that we're on the main road as far as having all of the animal tracks behind us, but we're still far from safe. Do you really think heading east is the best idea? Promise City is still thirty miles away, Tombstone is only eight miles west from this point."

She says, "I don't know, Jeff. I didn't expect these animals to slow us down this much. Honestly, I wouldn't mind abandoning the cows to their own devices, but Flint might object to that. If we switch routes now, Jake and Ruby won't be able to find us when they come back, and there are some people in Promise City I need to get back to.  Still, if we get attacked on the way back and never get there.... What do you think?"

Jeff answers, "I don't know what to think. You're right about Flint, he seems a little...single focused. Let's see what Chester, Nanuet and Minerva think. It's their lives on the line too."  Kate nodded and walked next to Jeff's horse as they went over where the others were sharing a drink. She waved Flint over. "Jeff and I have been talking, and I think we need to reconsider our strategy." Kate quickly sketched out what Jeff had mentioned. "We're not going anywhere fast, we're going to be easy to find if any Cowboys go to that house. If we abandon the cows we can move a lot faster. We could head for Tombstone, or move faster toward Promise City."

Chester states, "You don't need the cattle for your ranch? If we leave them here, they might just stay where they are. Then we can pick them up later. But we should head for the Lazy S Ranch. It's on the way to Promise City. We don't want to miss Jake and Ruby. If any surviving cowboys find them..."

Kate states, "We could use the cattle out at the ranch, but cattle are no good to the dead. Which we very well could be if we stay out here in the open. Flint, Nanuet, it's your ranch too. Minerva?"  

Minerva listens to Katherine’s arguments.  She states, “I think it's to soon to consider changing the plan. There is no reason to think that anything has happened to Senor Jake and Senorita Ruby. They know where we are and they are expecting us to be on this route. If we head in another direction they won't know where to find us. I vote that we continue heading toward the ranch.”  "I'm hesitant to change direction myself. What about abandoning the cows? Flint?"  Flint just nods.

Jeff agrees but adds, "I think we need to be a little better organized about this cattle driving, we might be able to get much better speed. Let's group them closer together, using the road itself to help herd them. Nanuet, your wolf seems to keep them moving, why don't you and her take up the rear to keep the stragglers headed forward. 

Kate, you seem to do best with the horses and these horses seem willing to take some direction. Get these new horses lined up and keep them moving on one side of the road next to the cattle, that'll keep the cattle from heading off to that side. Chester and I can ride on the other side to keep them going. Flint, you take the lead but your job isn't the cattle, it's to watch out for trouble and be the first line of defense. Actually, take point, a few hundred feet out ahead. Minerva, I don't know you and your skills as well. How do you think you and your owl can best help this operation?" 

Minerva replies, "Well Jeff, I’m going to send Luna aloft to warn us of trouble coming down the road. I do have some skill handling animals and so I'll just keep flanking the cows and help keep them moving unless Katherine needs help with the horses."  Jeff says, "Good.”  Minerva instructs Luna to fly ahead in search of riders and continues to "Ya! Ya!" in an attempt to get the cattle moving again. sure wish I cold still talk to the animals she thinks.

Kate listened closely as Jeff outlined his idea, then moved to round up the horses. She pulled herself up on a different horse than she'd been riding before. The horses responded well to verbal instructions, and she got them into the line with only a little trouble. She placed herself near the front of the line and waited for the others to be ready.

Chester gets into position opposite Kate. He checks his rifle and pistol to make sure they're loaded. "I'm ready."  Jeff says, "Okay, everybody has their assignments. Flint, fall out and take point. Let's ride troops."   Chester calls back to Jeff, "Spent some time in the service, too? I didn't know that."  

Jeff actually blushes and says, "Well..err...yeah, I guess you could say that. I'd rather not talk about it."  Chester replies, "Oh. OK, then. I know what that's like. But I figured I couldn't hide from it for long. Where'd you learn to handle cattle?"  

Jeff replies, "I've never handled cattle until today. But I've learned over time how to organize and take charge of a disorganized mob. Doesn't really matter the setting, the Army, construction of the Lone Star-Lucky Lady, or organizing this cattle drive. It's all the same, figure out the objective, organize everyone's strengths and tackle the problem. Hell, even that arrogant William Whipple took orders from me."  Kate adds, “"He needed to take them from somebody. I'm not sorry to have seen the last of that man."   Chester adds, "That was a sight to see. He must have been surprised that someone stood up to him like that." 

Nanuet falls to the back of the small herd and does his best with Maska's help to keep the stragglers from falling to far behind. "We must look like a bunch of fools... especially myself and Chester and the owl and wolf." he says out loud but to no one in particular.    Chester says, "We do, but we're out of the cowboys' grasp. I'll make that trade any day. Before I forget, thank Maska for me. We'd probably still be in that house if it wasn't for her."

Kate turned her head and smiled at Nanuet. "I'm sure I look just as foolish as you do. Well, not quite as foolish, I have more clothes than you. You're going to have a harsh sunburn."  He replies, "You're going to have a harsh sunburn. I may, but I have spent my entire life out in the sun, in hardly more clothing than this. " Nanuet turns for a moment "Ooops, let me get that one over there, Maska seems otherwise occupied."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 88, “Help from the Lazy-S”, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 11:30 A.M.*

Nanuet wheels his mount and gallops back to round up another slow moving bovine before returning to his conversation with Kate. "Well, if this works out it should be a nice addition to the ranch. It will definitely change the schedule of things around there, I mean with this many heads of cattle we may be able to start earning some money soon."

Kate answers, "I hope so. Sonoma thinks we should be able to do well in the birthing department. I never imagined we'd have so much stock so soon. Of course, that depends on how many of these head of cattle we can find proper owners for and how many we actually keep.  I need to get the word out about horses soon. With these and the ones the Apache brought us, we're going to have over two dozen. I want our ranch to be known for well-trained horses, but the ones that were already trained I'm almost ready to call acceptably trained to sell."

Nanuet comments, "Sounds like you have been working hard then. Sorry, I haven't been around the ranch much, Jake and Ruby seem to keep me pretty busy around the Lucky Lady. I am sure we will have little trouble selling horses that have already been trained, especially well trained. Did we ever name our ranch? We're going to need a name if we are going to start doing business."

"Flint named his twenty original acres Pete's Ranch in honor of his partner. It might upset him if we changed that. But maybe a second, more public name? I don't know... It's something to think about. And don't worry about not being around much. It's been quiet enough so far that we've been able to handle it. Now, when planting time comes we expect to see you out there sweating like the rest of us!" Kate finished with a laugh.  

He answers, “"Sweating is something I can do, never hid from work. I will be around more often I promise, and Pete's Ranch sounds good to me, just figured we needed a name."  Kate replies, "I know you'll be there when we need you. I'd like to be able to work something into the name in honor of Tom as well. I wish I could move his resting place from Tombstone to the ranch," she finished quietly.  

Nanuet says, "Sounds like a grand idea Miss Kate, the name that is. Not that I am an expert, but if you need an extra hand with moving your late husband, I would be honored if you consider me."  She states, "I'm not sure it's even possible. And imagine what the Earp's would do if I wanted to move him. But if it does look possible, I'd be glad of your help."  Chester adds, ""Am I welcome, too? It'll do me good to do some outdoors work."  She states, "Of course you're welcome. We can always use an extra hand."

The events of the last few days begin to catch up to Minerva as she plods along listening to the friendly banter of her comrades. She occasionally looks to the sky in search of Luna as she drowsily hums a tune that she heard recently. Something about deer and antelope playing.

Meanwhile, fifteen miles to the east the stagecoach pulls into the Lazy-S ranch. Ranch hand Tim Kilpin meets the stage.  Ruby steps off the coach and greets Tim. "Good morning. Is Mr. Shaw around? Can you tell him Miss Ruby West would like to speak with him?"

It takes very little time from when Tim heads into the main house with the message until Emery Shaw arrives. His son Humphrey and daughter Tricia follow him outside.  Nevers and Gilly help start unhitching Jake and Ruby's horses from the stage. Chumbley says goodbye to Ruby. The stage gets ready to head back to the main road for the remainder of their trip to Promise City.

Jake gathers the weapons and takes the horses from the back of the stage that was just untied. He puts the rifles on the horses, and leads the horses following Ruby. "Thanks again Chuck. We'll see you soon in Promise City." 

Ruby extends her hand to Shaw. "Mr. Shaw, how are you? We have a little problem and we are hoping you can help us, you've been so generous with your help in the past."  He smiles and says, "Why certainly Miss. West. What seems to be the problem?"  She replies, "Maybe we should go inside or somewhere more private? What we have to talk about is a, uh, sensitive subject."

He answers, "Why certainly. Humphrey, make sure that the hands feed and water their horses. Miss West, Mr. Cook, if you would please follow me." Tricia wasn't invited but follows along. Shaw leads them back into the main dining room where they had met before. He heads over to a liquor cabinet and takes out a bottle of good whiskey and three glasses. Tricia stays further back by the doorway to the room.

Jake takes the glass and says, "Sir you are a gentleman and a life saver." Jake smiles and takes the whiskey from Shaw. "To your health and your family."  Shaw says, "Well speaking of family, if you're going to stand there listening you might as well come in Tricia."  She says, "Don't mind if I do." She helps herself to a glass from the cabinet and pours herself some of the whiskey.

Ruby takes a sip of whiskey before beginning her tale. "Mr. Shaw, what we have to tell you is sensitive information and could put us at risk." She looks up at him from under her eyelashes, "But I feel like we can trust you. You've been so generous with your help to us, to me." 

"We've been thrust into a war, a war in which we want no part of. A war between the Earps and the Cowboy Gang. Johnny Ringo had some of our friends kidnapped as a way of blackmailing us into helping him. We decided to take matters into our own hands. We rode out early this morning and rescued our friends, killing many Cowboys in the process. I believe Johnny Ringo was or is waiting for us back in Promise City." Ruby stops to casually run her hand through her hair. 

"We believe we left none alive back at their farmhouse. We didn't want to leave the animals with no one to take care of them. We want to take their cattle and horses as payment for trouble they have put us through. The problem is, we don't know how to move a herd of cattle. That is where we would like your help. In return, we'd be happy to give you some of the stock for your help."

He replies, "I've had four cattle rustled from my ranch last weekend, so some of that stock might be mine already. Honestly, I think we'd need to get the law to help find the rightful owners of the animals, to keep them would make us no worse than the Cowboys. How far away is this farmhouse that the cattle are at?"

"I have no problem with getting the law involved. To tell you the truth, I could care less about the cattle. I'm more worried about the Cowboy Gang right now." Ruby describes how far away the farmhouse is and the route the rest were supposed to take.

Jake savors the whiskey before responding. "I have no personal interest in the cattle, and I agree with you but I'll let you work that out with Katherine Kale. I just don't want the Cowboy gang to keep them to fund their foul activities."

Shaw exclaims, "I agree. You started something, I'll help you finish it. Tricia, go tell Humphrey, Tim, Jude, Jeff and Abner to get their gear. Full coats, side arms and rifles for this one, just tell 'em cowboy gang. Just show us where to go Mr. Cook and we'll help you out. Tricia will help to keep Miss West safe here."

Jake says, "Thank you Mr. Shaw. Don't underestimate Miss West sir, she is more than capable." Jake turns to Ruby, "Do you want to rest here or come back along. Don't forget we need to get to Promise City after this."  "I'm not staying behind!" Ruby says forcefully. "I'm coming with you."

Tricia follows up Ruby's exclamation with "I am too, Ellen and the other hands can handle things around here until we're back."  Shaw starts to protest but his daughter is defiant. He looks to Jake and says "Do you want to help me with this discussion?"

Jake laughs, "I imagine that your daughter inherits her spunk from her mother, and you probably never won an argument with her either." Jake turns to Tricia, "We'd welcome your company if you can follow directions if there is trouble." Jake looks her hard in the eye. "If you promise me."  Tricia stares back, a slight smile coming to her lips. She lowers her voice an octave and replies, "I'll promise you whatever you'd like Mr. Cook."

Ruby raises an eyebrow. "I think she should STAY. We don't have time to be babysitting."  "Babysitting! I'm older than you are Miss West!" Tricia exclaims.  Jake interjects, "No, Ruby, I think she should come along." Jake turns to Emery and his daughter. "The only promise I want from you Miss Shaw is that you'll listen to your father or myself it there is a problem. Fair enough? I think we should refresh ourselves for just a few minutes before we head out."

"What?" Ruby says is disbelief.  She narrows her eyes at Jake, staring at him for a moment before stomping outside. The Shaws both head off to get ready and organize the men.  Jake chuckles to himself and downs the rest of his whiskey. He helps himself to another drink from Shaws bottle and says out loud, "Damn wildcat that woman." He chuckles again.  Jake located the outhouse, then finds some clean water to refill his water skins and washes his face before returning to his horse. He passes the time by drawing and twirling his Colt in and out of the holster until the others are ready to go.

The Shaws are soon ready to go. Emery reintroduces the hands to Jake and Ruby by name, not remembering which ones they have met before. The men are Tim Kiplin, Jude Gleeson, Jeff Hummel and Abner Mingle. Adding Ruby and Jake and along with Emery, Humphrey and Tricia Shaw that makes nine. Ruby smiles and nods to each hand. She doesn't speak to Jake. She turns up her nose then trots her horse up near Mr. Shaw.

They head out, covering the three miles to the main road rather quickly and then turning west.  During the ride out, Jake manages to get his horse along side Emery Shaw's for a short time so they can talk.  Jake says, "I know you have been a bastion against the Cowboy gang for some time out here. Being involved with us on this one may be far more dangerous than you first imagine. Back when you hosted the Cartwrights everyone believed that they raided the Cowboy's rustler cave. Well the truth of the matter is we were there and were every bit as involved as the Cartwrights were, maybe even more. I kept it quiet to keep the women safe. It wasn't the Cartwrights that killed the McLaury brothers and Curly Bill." 

Jake is quiet for a moment. "Anyway, believe what you like. Just know the truth of the danger and keep your family safe." Jake looks over at Ruby. "I intend to remove any threat to those I care about."

Shaw replies, "We're of the same mind there Mr. Cook. In case you haven't noticed, I happen raise cattle for a living. I'd be doing everything in my power to rid the world of those rustlers even if your and my paths had never crossed. As for what you've accomplished, that's nothing to be ashamed of. I'm proud to ride by your side."  Jake just nods and says to Emery Shaw, "I'm long overdue to come out to your ranch for a night of poker." 

He smiles and then rides over to Ruby. "What do you think?" He says to Ruby who is looking away from him. "Seems like that Tricia Shaw likes me." Jake looks straight ahead and tries not to laugh. "I'll bet she is mighty jealous though, the word is that Jake Cook's girl is the prettiest on the continent."

Ruby keeps her nose in the air. "There is NO good reason why she had to come, Mr. Cook. We don't need to be worrying about her boy crazy ways on this trip. And you had to disagree with me in front of everyone..." Ruby keeps her face turned away from Jake but doesn't ride away from him.

"Boy crazy?" Jake laughs out loud. "Yessem, this po' boy is just shua confounded over all this attention." He laughs some more. "That Jake Cook is some pain in the behind, ain't he? You just never know what he's likely to do. I just don't understand what you see in him. Why don't you ditch that boy and come with me behind the barn? How about it?"

Ruby looks down and tries not to crack a smile. "I don't know what I see in him either sometimes." Ruby flips her hair from one side to the other and finally looks at Jake. "And just what exactly would we do behind the barn sir? I'm not sure I'm that type of girl." Ruby's full lips start to show the sign of a smile forming.

Dark storm clouds begin to form on the western horizon but appear to still be an hour or two away, although the smell of rain is in the air again.   Dark storm clouds begin to form on the western horizon but appear to still be an hour or two away, although the smell of rain is in the air again.  Jake eyes the storm clouds as he talks to Ruby, "I don't mean to sulley your honor fair maiden, but I would sorely like to get you out of those leathers."

"Oh." Ruby replies. "Then I'm exactly that type of girl," as she bites her lip. "And you must be my knight in shining armor." Finally she lets a small laugh escape her lips. She looks up at Jake and stares him in the eyes, "You know I hate when you do that."

“I really like it when you smile like that," Jake pushes his horse right along side Ruby's. "and I especially like it that you hate it when I do that." He leans quickly across and kisses her and then puts his horse in a gallop towards the head of their group.

Ruby shakes her head as she watches Jake ride away. That boy is going to be the death of me, she thinks. She watches as the angry rain clouds gather and says out loud to no one, "Glad I wanted these pants tight." She laughs. As they ride on she makes sure her guns are all ready and easily reachable.

Another hour has now gone by for both groups, with it now nearing 1:00 P.M. The Shaw group has covered ten miles west along the main road while the cattle wranglers have now gone three miles east on the road. Five miles now separates the two groups.   

Nanuet, Minerva and Kate all notice when Luna flies back down from her higher elevation.  Nanuet says, "Hey Minerva, there is your friend. Any news?"  As Minerva scans skies in search of Luna she notices the ominous clouds moving in. she continues to sing in an effort to keep the cows calm knowing that a thunderstorm would almost surely cause a stampede. 

_As I was a-walking one morning for pleasure 
I spied a cowpuncher a-riding along, 
His hat was throwed back and his spurs was a-jingling, 
As he approach'd me was a-singing this song. 

"Whoopee ti-yi-yo, git along, little dogies, 
It's your misfortune and none of my own. 
Whoopee ti-yi-yo, git along, little dogies, 
For you know Wyoming will be your new home. 

Early in the spring we round up the dogies, 
Mark and brand them and bob off their tails, 
Round up our horses, load up the chuck-wagon, 
Then throw the dogies upon the North trail." _

Luna descends on her shoulder. "Hola Luna, did you see anything out there?"   After a minute she announces, "Si, Senor Nanuet, Luna says there are two separate groups of riders heading towards us. One group of nine riders is five to six miles ahead riding west towards us and another group of seven riders is two to three miles behind them also riding towards us.  They are all too far away for her to tell if Jake and Ruby are part of either group."

Chester looks up at the sky. "Hmm. Looks like rain. I hope cows don't mind getting wet."   Minerva says, “Sound like we're in for some pretty dark weather! A good thunderstorm could cause this beef to stampede. We should find ourselves a place to hide in the event that the riders coming toward us aren't friendly."  Nanuet suggests, "Let me send Maska to do some scouting. She should be able to get close enough to see if our companions are with either group."  

Minerva states, "Sending Maska is a good idea. I would send Luna up but there is no place for her to hide and I would not want her to get too close.   The wind is picking up but we should have at least another hour before the storm arrives. I do not see a place where we can readily hide twenty-nine cattle and a pack of horses. I will have Luna scout it out so that we can move the cattle off the road. Chester states, "If the cowboys are coming, then I'll be ready to pay back their hospitality. Once they find out what we've done, there will be no quarter given." 

Minerva smiles and suggests, “In the meantime perhaps we should keep singing."  Chester says, “I don't know many songs. Maybe you can teach us some."   She says, “Well, Senor Chester, I don't know may cowboy songs either but I find that when I sing it helps my English. Perhaps music would soothe the beasts. I know that Luna love it when I play." Minerva reaches into her saddlebag and takes out her flute." Please, everyone, sing if you are familiar with the words." and she begins playing The Yellow Rose of Texas

Kate says, "I doubt my singing would soothe anything, Miss Florencia. It's not among my talents. Luckily for us it is among yours." Kate wiped her forehead and put her hat back on. That coming storm was trouble, but at least it would cool them off. Hopefully the first group of riders was their friends. They were going to need the extra help. She was low on any kind of spells and they were all tired.

Minerva laughs lightheartedly, "I am sure that you can sing at least as well as most cowboys, Senora Katherine. Besides I don't think that the cows are very critical. It's not talent that soothes them, it's the heart of the singer and you have plenty of that!" She smiles affectionately at Kate. 

Minerva looks up as Luna flies toward her. She holds out her arm as Luna lands on it. Minerva appears to be listening and the look of wonder reappears on her face.  Nanuet tells Maska to scout ahead to see if Ruby and Jake are with the nearest group of riders. Either way she is to return after she spots the first group. He will keep in contact with her for as long as he can.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 89, “All Together Again”, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 2:00 P.M. * 

Minerva turns to the others and announces, "There really doesn't seem to be a good place to hide. The closest would be that small rocky hill over there." she says pointing into the distance. It's around a seventy-foot elevation and a few hundred feet wide. It's only about a quarter mile diagonal from here. and it would provide some cover from the road but we would have to keep the herd close together on the other side to keep them from being seen from all parts of the road. I'm not sure if we are capable of that, but perhaps we could leave the animals here as a distraction and we could hide there. What do you think?" 

Chester states, "Sounds like a defensible position, Miss Florencia, er Minerva. We can't control the cows well enough to hide them as well, so leave them in the open. They won't go far. A couple of us can climb the hill to spot the other groups before they find us." 

Minerva states, “Maska should be returning with more information soon. We must have faith that help will arrive but in the mean time it is not wise to depend too much on the charity of gods. Let us ride over to those rocks and see how defendable they really are." Expecting Chester to follow, Minerva turns her mount and heads for the hills. Katherine looked back at Jeff and laughed. "Your troops are getting disorganized again." 

Minerva, Chester and Jeff check out the hill. The western side has a low incline so getting up would not be a burden. The back side of the hill has a wide "V" shape to it, so it looks like it would be more possible to hide the herd than originally thought, although time was running out to do so before visitors arrived. Chester manages to find several large boulders on the top of the hill that would provide reasonable cover to fire rifles from. 

Minerva states, "Well I suppose this is the best we can do." Minerva say's peering down at the road from their position in the rocks. “Senor Chester, you were a professional soldier, were you not? What do you think? Can we adequately defend ourselves from here?" She then turns to Jeff "Do you think we have enough time to get the cattle and horses up here and hidden in that V? It took us a very long time to get them from the ranch to this point. I would rather leave them in the road than give ourselves away before we are ready." 

Jeff says, "I don't know. We have no idea who these people coming are. We won't be able to get them moved before the first group gets here but we might for the second group." Minerva considers Jeff's response. "Well, if we can't move the herd in time than we should just leave them where they are and get ourselves into position up here. As Senor Chester has pointed out, they aren't going anywhere and I'm not inclined to get caught with my pants down." she says, raising her eyebrows and grinning widely at Chester. 

She says, "If we find that it's the cowboy gang coming back this way then perhaps we can trigger a stampede." Let's go back down and discuss this with the others. I have a feeling that there's more than a storm brewing here and we're running out of time." 

The others were not gone very long before they were heading back to where Kate, Nanuet and Flint had stayed with the herd. Between the three who had gone to the hill the terrain and ideas were quickly summed up. She says, "Maska will be back soon and able to let us know if Jake and Ruby are in either group. Couldn't we start moving the cattle toward the hill? If they aren't with the first group we can abandon them and hide when Maska tells us. If they are in the first group, we'd have time to hide them. Don't mistake me, I'm not willing to risk our lives for these cows. If you all think it's best we abandon them now, that's what we'll do." Chester is the first back and caught the tail end of her comment. He says, “"If we move them toward the hill and don't get them hidden, the herd will make it easier to find us." 

A short distance east, Ruby kept her horse in the back, trying to stay away from Tricia. Ruby wasn't actually worried about her, or about Jake. She just more ticked that Jake had disagreed with her in front of everyone. Why it bothered her so much, she wasn't sure. 

She watched Jake ride up front, so confident and sure of himself, talking with Emery, no doubt trying to win him over. She knew she wouldn't stay mad at him, as much as she wanted to. He just had an easygoing way about him, one that made you want to be his friend and, more importantly, trust him. And Jake did stand by his friends, that was for sure. She had been confused about what to do, but getting Nanuet and Chester back was the only real goal and they had accomplished that. Hopefully soon they would be finished with this little excursion. She had one errand to do this day and she wanted it over with. 

She looked back up at Jake, he was smiling and chatting with anyone who would listen. A little shiver ran though her as she watched him and she smiled to herself before looking off into the distance as they rode on. 

Less than two miles away, Maska came loping up behind the group who had left the road to examine the hill. Nanuet smiled to see her safely return. He concentrated on her thoughts. She had definitely recognized people in the closer group. Jake and Ruby were with them for sure. He says, "Well, we have time if we want to move the cattle. Jake and Ruby are approaching with that first group. If you ask me I say we stay on the road and keep moving. Moving the cattle off the road is only going to delay us and if we need it we have some allies coming should the second group prove hostile." 

Chester states, "That sounds good. The people from the ranch should help better the odds if the other group is from the cowboys." Minerva says, " I am hesitant to keep moving down the road. Luna did not see any real cover farther ahead." Minerva says thoughtfully. "She said that Jake and Ruby are bringing seven people with them to help. If there are seven riders in the second group that will be fourteen against seven in our favor if they do prove to be hostile but I still do not want to risk our lives by being caught in the open." 

The priestess taps her finger on her lips "Assuming that they are bringing experienced cowboys with them and assuming that the second group is still two or three miles behind them, then we may have time to move these cows but it is cutting it very close. I agree with Chester. We don't want to move them half way and not be able to finish the job. We could wait until help arrives. They should be here very soon since they were only a couple of miles out when Luna spotted them. If they don't think they can move them in time than we leave the herd here and head for the rocks. What do you think?" 

Kate states, "It sounds fine to me. We'd probably still be standing here in the road discussing it when they get here anyway," she laughed. "And I could use a break." Nanuet exclaims, "OK, so that's settled. We make our stand here, and hope that the second group is friendly. Jake, Ruby and the others should be here soon, we can take a break like Katherine suggested until they get here." 

Nanuet dismounts and grabs a water skin. He drinks deeply then pours a bit on his head to help cool him off. He offers some to Maska as well. After his drink and feeling a bit refreshed Nanuet makes his way over to Minerva who is sitting on the side of the road resting. "I didn't get a chance to say thanks. I hardly know you, I mean you have only been in town for about a week, and here you are risking your life to help rescue me and Chester. I, uh, I really appreciate that. I just hope you know what you are getting yourself into." 

Nanuet smiles as he speaks but his posture is slightly awkward and a bit uncomfortable and he avoids eye contact with Minerva. Minerva gives Nanuet an easy smile.” I must trust that the goddess knows where she leads me but it does seem odd, does it not, that our lives should have become intertwined so quickly? I do not usually run off risking life and limb so readily but I could not risk losing such a fine dancing partner.” She teases. 

Nanuet laughs heartily. The teasing note suddenly leaves her voice as she looks into his eyes. "I know that we did not get off to a very good start, Senor, but I feel that we are somehow connected, and I could not stand idle, knowing that you were in danger." She glances over at Luna, her head tucked under her wing, asleep on Maska's back. "They share a special bond also. We are no more an unlikely pair than those two." 

He says, "Yes, I still feel bad about that initial meeting of ours. I was just in a bad mood, and I am glad to see that we have moved past that. Possibly the connection has something to do with our spirituality and love for the outdoors and animals. I am sure we could find many interesting things to talk about." They hear Jeff announcing the distant arrival of Jake and Ruby. 

"Looks like break time is over Senorita" Minerva gives him a crooked smile as he helps her up off the ground. "We will make a deal then. she says. When we return to town we will take the time to become better acquainted. "I would love to hear how you and Maska came to be." She holds out her hand to Nanuet. He smiles and takes her hand. "Deal", he says as they shake on it. A mile away the nine riders now come into view. While they are still a distance off to make out specific people the light reflecting off of Ruby's flowing hair is unmistakable. 

Ahead, Jake notices that his and Ruby's horses are getting tired and in hindsight he thinks that they should have probably left them at the Shaw ranch and borrowed fresh ones instead. He figures they must be close and that assumption is then confirmed when they round a bend in the road and see the group of animals and riders a mile ahead. 

Nanuet states, "Well, Miss Kate, doesn't look like our break will be lengthy, there they are now." Nanuet points towards the approaching riders, specifically at Ruby. "No way of hiding that head of locks is there?" Kate replies, "Indeed there is not. I'm glad they're back, I'll feel a lot more comfortable with a few more people around us. I just hope that other group coming has nothing to do with us and we can get home today." 

As they get closer Jake waves and hails his companions. When they are all together he introduces the Shaw's and their ranch hands all around. He leaves Katherine to speak with Emery Shaw, and attends to his and Ruby's horses. "I think we pushed our horses a bit too much in the last day." Jake says to Nanuet, "Can you give me a hand picking out two horses from these others and moving the saddles over?" 

Kate says, "It's a pleasure to finally meet you, Mr. Shaw. Mr. Cook and Miss West have told me such nice things about you, which must be true, seeing you're here to help us out. Once we reach your ranch, we'll have to go through these cattle and see if any of them belong to you. We've been keeping our eyes open, and there is another group of riders coming down the road, perhaps two miles behind you. That hill over there has a surprising amount of room behind it, enough to hide the herd. Is there any chance we could get them there before the riders pass? If they're not friendly I don't fancy being in a firefight in the middle of a herd of cattle." 

Shaw is in the middle of listening to Kate when he stops abruptly as he notices Jeff Mills. He points and Jeff and exclaims, "What is HE doing here and why is he armed? You allow this Sucesh Bastard to carry guns and fire at Americans?" 

Ruby hears Shaw's outburst and walks over to him, placing her hand on his arm. "What's the problem, Mr. Shaw?" He exclaims, "The problem is that you've given a gun to this stinking traitor. I'd sooner stand alongside the Cowboy Gang than the likes of him." Ruby raises her eyebrows, "What do you mean, a traitor? I don't understand.." Ruby's voice trails off as she looks at Jeff. Chester says, "Jeff can't be a Reb. He's not much older than I am." 

Jeff walks right up to Shaw’s horse and says to the man, "Sir, I work for Mr. Cook. The Cowboy Gang kidnapped two of my coworkers and he asked me to help rescue them. When an employer asks for help it is the obligation of his employees to assist, especially for a noble cause. I didn't fire any weapons back at the ranch, all I did was help to free my coworkers from the building. I'm not planning to shoot at anybody now, I won't give the Army an excuse to sting me up. I only brought this old pistol for self-defense, but you can take it if that will make you feel better." 

Ruby cuts Jeff off, "What is he talking about Jeff? You have been nothing but helpful and loyal to us. What does he mean traitor?" Ruby scans around for Jake. "Jake! Get over here please!" she calls out. Kate states, "Mr. Shaw, I don't understand. Jeff can't be more than a few years older than me, and I was only a little girl during the war. He could not have been...." She looked over at Jeff, waiting for Shaw to take his weapon. "Why would the Army want to hang you?" 

Shaw looks at Kate and says, "So, he hasn't told you? Mills served under Sherod Hunter, the Reb Officer that fought the Union Army right here in southeastern Arizona. Sherod Hunter refused to accept that the war was over back in '65 and hopped the border to Mexico to regroup. Still is as far as anybody knows, and Mills here is a key part of Hunter's New Confederacy. Isn't that true Mills?" Jeff just stands there and does not answer either Kate or Shaw's questions. 

Chester listens as Shaw explains who Mills is connected to. He states, "I haven't seen him do anything untrustworthy. He helped rescue me and Nanuet. That's all I need to know. We can talk about this later. Right now we have to set up an ambush." 

Kate's eyes focused on Jeff for a minute, trying to understand how he could have served under this Hunter in the past or the present, and why he wouldn't explain. Finally she pulled her eye away and looked at the rancher. "Mr. Shaw, I can't say I understand any of this, but I do know there is another group of riders coming down that road toward us. Mr. Mills is here now and that can't be changed. Perhaps we can delay this discussion until after the danger is past?" 

Shaw says "Fine, give me that gun Mills." Jeff hands it over without hesitation. Shaw then turns back to Kate and says, "What were you saying earlier?" Kate waited until Jake arrived to answer, although she was fairly certain he'd been close enough to hear at least the last moments of the conversation with Shaw. "There are riders coming up the road, but we don't know if they're friendly. They were a couple miles behind you when you arrived, they are probably closer now. That hill over there has more room behind it than it appears to. We could hide the herd there if there's time. I don't think a firefight in the middle of all these cattle is a good idea." 

Shaw says, "A couple of miles? Not sure if there would be time to move the herd even if we wanted to. How do you know they were following us?" Jake finishes moving the saddle onto another horse and comes back to Shaw and Katherine to see what was all the commotion. He arrives just as Shaw ask Katherine how she knows about someone follow them. "Someone is following us?" 

"She didn't say someone was following us," Ruby butted in, "She said there were riders on the road behind us. Which doesn't mean they weren't following us. It could be someone from, uh, Promise City. Maybe we should just get off the road already. Are we prepared for another fight, if that is what is coming?" 

"Why would we get off the road?" Jake asks. Ruby states, “All I'm saying is we aren't going to stand in the middle of the road to fight them, if it is them, are we?" Ruby rolls her eyes. "Let's at least make a plan..." Her voice trails off. "Ok fine, forget it." Ruby walks back to her horse, grabs her rifle and waits. He replies, "No, you are right as usual, we need a plan. But this time we can spend our time working on the plan instead of deciding to do something or not." Jake walks over to Ruby and whispers in her ear. 

Jake comments, "The only riders we should be worried about would be the Cowboy gang. Do we know how many riders are coming up the road? If they are not the Cowboy gang we have nothing to worry about, and if they are we should finish what we started. What do you say Mr. Shaw?" The rancher replies, "I didn't come this far to hide from the Cowboy Gang. Let's load up." 

Kate pulled out Tom's pistol and replaced the bullets she had used at the farmhouse. "I thought that's how you'd feel about it, I was more worried about the gunfire scaring the cattle and causing a stampede. But I suppose it took dynamite to really get them worked up earlier." Ruby pulls out the rifle she picked up at the farmhouse while she whispers back to Jake. 


Ranch hands Tim Kiplin and Jeff Hummel ride up to Emery Shaw. Tim says, "Three of these cows have the Lazy-S brand on them." Shaw says loud enough for the others present from his ranch to hear "Well, if there was ever any doubt before that settles it. They took our cows, this is our fight, and they started it. Rifles ready folks." 

He turns to his daughter and says, "Tricia, you ride over behind Mr. Martin there. He may not look it based on how he is dressed now, but he has Army training behind him that you don't have. Do as he tells you to." 

Chester comments, "Nice to see you again, Miss Shaw. Too bad it isn't at a better time. Sorry about my state of dress, but the cowboys took my clothes." He spits at the ground. "Don't leave my side and everything should be OK." Chester speaks up. "There's a hill over yonder. We should take advantage of it. We'll have some cover. If we can't get the cows behind the hill before the other riders get here, then we'll have to leave them here. We don't know who's coming this way. Don't shoot unless you're sure it's the cowboys." 

Shaw's mention of the rifles reminded Kate of the shotgun she'd picked up at the farmhouse. She rode over to the stallion and pulled the shotgun out. The men at the farmhouse hadn't had much opportunity for shooting, so hopefully it had a couple shots in it. 

Ruby wriggles out of her jacket. "That's better," she says moving around. It was easier to move with the jacket off. She puts her dagger in her boot and her pistol on her gunbelt for easier access. 
Ruby and Jake walk back over to the group. Ruby looks to Shaw, "If it IS the Cowboys, be ready for uh, untraditional means of fighting." 

Shaw, his two children, and four ranch hands each load a dozen cartridges into the magazine of the identical bolt-action repeater rifles that they brought. Jake has never seen this particular long-barreled rifle before. Shaw notices his interest and says, "It's the Swiss Vetterli 1881 Model, the best long-barreled rifle ever made. The Swiss Army now uses them for border protection. It shoots accurately for almost a mile." 

Jake gives a low whistle. "Very impressive. How far would you say that hilltop is from the closest point on the road?" Jake scratches his beard. Shaw estimates just over a half mile. "On the other hand though, perhaps one of the ladies fell off her horse when a rattler made it rear up. She could be resting off the road on a blanket and that would give us a reason for stopping the cattle drive here in the middle of the road." 

Minerva calls Luna and places an image of Ringo in her mind and communicates "Fly to the approaching group and tell me if he is with them. Try and stay out of sight." Luna flies off. 
She turns to Jeff and whispers in his ear. "Senor, you should be armed." and she discreetly hands him her pistol and walks away. She then calls Flint over" I am going to sit on the side of the road and act as though I am hurt. I would like you to attend to me..and be prepared to throw your sticks if I give you the word." Minerva sits forward of the cattle and places her shotgun on the ground under the fold of her skirt. 

Jake examines the road up ahead eighty feet or so from the men and cattle for cactus, brush or trees that might be enough to conceal a person on either side who was skilled in hiding from sight, not finding anything closer than the hill. Kate states, "It may already be too late to get to the hill, and I don't like the idea of that group coming into sight while our backs are turned. The hill would have been nice, but I think we'd better prepare to meet them here." 

Jake says, "I suspect we want them to get as close as possible before they know how many we are and who. Ruby, cover that pretty hair of yours and get lost in the cattle. I am going to stay hidden in the cattle as well so they don't recognize me." Jake takes his rifle off the horse and crouches among the milling cattle. "I didn't realize just how bad these beasts really smelled," he mumbles to himself. 

"Cover my hair?" Ruby repeats, shaking her head. "Uh, my hair might not be the only recognizable thing on me," she says glancing over her shoulder at her butt. "And that I can't hide." 
Jake chuckles and quietly says, "Girl, they are not going to recognize your behind from a mile away no matter how famous you are." Ruby raises another eyebrow in Jake's direction but smiles as she speaks, "You sure about that?" 

Ruby goes back to her horse and gets her hat, stuffing her hair up in it as she walks over to the cattle to hide. She keeps herself in position, facing the road in the direction from which they came and the new group is approaching. She keeps her rifle readied. Kate stuffed her braid up under her hat, and put the leather vest and duster back on. The jacket, as well as sitting on the horse should disguise the roundness of her hips, and she was small enough on top that she should be able to pass for a boy unless someone looked directly at her. She laid the shotgun crosswise in front of her, keeping one hand on it. Then she moved the horse back to her original position on the side of the herd and hoped the group would just pass them by. 

Nanuet prepares his rifle that Chester had retrieved from the pile back at the farmhouse. He listens to the discussions about the plan while moving to the front of the group, keeping his eyes on the road ahead looking for a cloud of dust or anything else that would show how close the approaching group was. He also tells Maska to get herself and Luna off the road and find a suitable spot to wait. 

Ruby turns back to the direction of the others, "Let's just stay in our positions and wait. If it's Cowboys we take them out. Enough talking about it."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 90, “The Return of Billy Claibourne“, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 3:00 P.M. * 

Luna flies up and forward. She is little more than a half-mile away and 600 feet in the air when she returns and lands on Minerva's arm. Luna returns and lands beside Minerva on the ground. Minerva calls the others over and translates for Luna. 

The seven riders come around the bend. All are wearing traditional western attire - cowboy hats, cotton shirts, blue jeans. Two have chaps, four have leather jackets, and three have bandanas. All also appear to have either a rifle or shotgun sticking from the horse's saddles. They are still to far away to make out faces, which would also be true of the group. 

Minerva communicates that the man who had gone upstairs at the Lucky Lady with Jake is not among the seven men riding towards them, who she saw to be no more than a third-mile from the bend in the road. She does recognize one of the men as having been at the Lucky Lady last night, playing at the other gambling table. Kate nodded and urged her horse back to her spot next to the herd, keeping her hand on the shotgun where she could raise it quickly if needed. 

Minerva continues to translate as she listens to Luna. " the clothing on one man is identical to the man Lennie Wagner that I spoke with. He was at Tony Lucky's table the night before." Nanuet turned back and headed towards the cattle and mounted Kate's horse again. "Looks like it is going to be trouble folks. I am almost certain that one of those folks is Billy Claibourne and another one looks just like one of the fella's that detained Chester and myself yesterday. Be ready for a fight." 

"Claibourne? I let him live once, I won't make that mistake again," Jake says to no one in particular. He moves himself around to make sure he can get to the horse he saddled earlier just in case he needs to give chase. The seven riders are now around seven-eighths of a mile distant and still riding forward. 

Emery Shaw commands "Lazy-S's, Geronimo Drill Pattern B. Stow on two if they break." Ruby looks at Jake from her hiding place and whispers quietly, "Seems Mr. Shaw knows what he's doing huh? Poor Billy," she says sarcastically, "He doesn't know what's coming." 

"Ruby," Jake calls out quietly, "you might want to save the best bullets for Ringo if he really isn't here." "I was just thinking the same thing," she whispers back. Ruby also moves near her horse. She loosely ties him down to a nearby shrub that is surrounded by the cattle. She makes sure the farmhouse rifle and her shotgun are easily accessible from the side of the horse and takes her regular rifle in her hand. Then she continues to wait until they get closer. 

Minerva continues to sit on the ground, looking deceptively innocent, her skirt fanned out around her. However, She has her finger on the trigger of her cocked rifle, which is hidden, under the edge of her skirt. At three-quarters of a mile distance the riders begin to slow while still moving forward. Minerva watches the riders approach trying to discern what they will do and says to herself, "If it looks like there's a spell caster in the bunch, by the goddess, I will shoot them before they can act." 

Kate's horse was growing restive beneath her. She consciously relaxed her body, trying to communicate calmness to the animal. Even though she was ready, Kate would not fire before they did. Looking around, she thought she might be in the minority on that. 

They continue to get closer, now at around 3,000 feet distant (roughly five-eights of a mile). They continue forward. Billy Claiborne's facial features can now be made out to those who have met him before. He is riding slightly ahead of the other six. Three of the riders pull their revolvers out of belt or harness holsters. 

The lead rider reaches the half-mile point. One of the men points at the group and says something to Claibourne. Claiborne raises his hand and the group stops, now around 2,500 feet away. Once Kate could see that Nanuet was right and Billy Claibourne was part of that group, she gave up any hope she'd had of getting through this without a fight. The thought that this could finally be the last time she ever saw him at least gave her some grim satisfaction, even as she wished her protection spell was still active. 

The Cowboys charge. Three have revolvers in hand. Claibourne and two others grab repeating rifles from their saddle holsters. The final one falls further back behind the others and removes what looks like a two-foot long metal rod from his saddle holster. Kate had an idea what that metal rod was. Mr. Gonzales had once lent her one that wasn't much different. She snapped the shotgun up, took aim, and fired at the man with the metal rod. 

Trisha Shaw pushes a stray wisp of hair out of her face with one hand, and strokes her horse's neck with the other. Then she raises and aims her rifle with a lopsided grin. "Let's do this." Nanuet gives a war cry and aims his rifle at Claiborne from his horse, taking one shot. He then moves his horse in a defensive maneuver. Trisha, straw-blonde hair flying behind her, aims at Claibourne, sighting down the barrel of the gun, and squeezes off a shot. 

Nanuet's shot is true to its mark but deflects off of Claibourne's leather coat, in the same manner as he's seen them do to Jake's magical duster. The Cowboy gang all lets off a weapon's volley, but the distance between the group is very great and only one hit is one of the cows, taking a bullet in the rear flank. Surprisingly Kate's shot is close, hitting the horse that the man with the rod is carrying. The horse is wounded and stops, rearing up. The man does all he can to control the beast without dropping the rod. The other six riders continue to close, now at a distance of 1,600 feet. 

Minerva quickly kneels, rests her elbow on her knee and shoots at the man with the metal rod. Then scrambles up and moves behind a cow. Ruby decided hiding behind the cattle was too much trouble. Now that the fighting began there was no point in hiding really. As soon as she hears Nanuet confirm the charge she gracefully hops up on her horse. She swings her hair to one side, out of her vision. She puts Claibourne in her sight but sees Nanuet's shot deflect off his duster. She quickly switches rifles, now using the one from the farmhouse. She grasps her rifle with two hands and takes careful aim at Billy Claibourne, letting off a shot that rings out loudly. 

Minerva and Ruby both miss. Claibourne yells off a loud yell and kicks his horse forward into an even faster gallop. Three of the five riders behind him do likewise. The other two ride off to the side of the road and stop, raising their rifles. The front four are now 1,200 feet away, the two with rifles are 1,400 feet away, and the one with the rod is around 1,700 feet away. 

"Oh damn!" Kate muttered under her breath, more sorry that she'd hit the horse than missed the man. She tried one more time to hit the man with the metal rod. Jake moves over between two cattle, kneels and steadies his arm on his knee. He aims carefully at the man to Claibourne's right, a brief holding of the breath and squeezes off a shot. He repeats until the man is down. Minerva's eyes go unfocused as she says a quick prayer to the goddess. Asking her to bestow her Blessing upon them. 

Nanuet takes aim and fires again, this time aiming for Claiborne's horse, hoping to stop his charge. Ruby waits a moment, watching her shot miss. Ignoring the fact they are getting in position to shoot at them, Ruby again steadies her gun and with two hands and shoots at Claibourne. Minerva prays for Divine Favor and shoots at the man with the metal rod again. 

Moving targets prove difficult, as Nanuet, Ruby and Kate all miss. The four charging forward all let off volleys with their firearms, one hitting and killing ranch hand Tim Kiplin's horse. Trisha is the only one from the Shaw Ranch to have fired yet. "Left Pair" Shaw yells, as he, his son, and three other ranch hands take aim and fire at the two riflemen further back. One of the riflemen is hit twice, one being a headshot, and he slumps over in the saddle. Jake manages to hit the man on Claibourne's side in the shoulder. 

Trisha yells something inarticulate, spurring her horse forward, and fires at Claibourne a second time. Chester thinks, “What in Hades does she think she think she's doing? All the women around here must be crazy. I better get after her. Shaw will kill me if anything happens to her.” He urges his horse forward, since he lost his spurs to the cowboys. On the way to Tricia, he raises his rifle and squeezes off a couple shots at Claibourne calling out “That's for taking me hostage. I am not your pawn.” 

Tricia's shot misses, as do both that Chester fires. He spurs his horse forward to keep up with Chester, feeling rather unprotected in just his underwear. Minerva's shot also misses. “What is that stupid girl doing?" Ruby mutters to herself, watching Tricia charge off. She switches rifles, back to her own, and begins shooting at Claibourne again, using two hands to steady the gun, aiming more towards the area of his head. 

The man with the wand point it upward and a beam of light shoots high in the air. It then descends. It lands well to the left of the group, erupting in a massive fireball. This causes the cattle and rider-less horses to begin to panic. “Holy mother of Zeus“ Minerva yells, when the fireball goes off. "Flint use a stick! Minerva aims and fires at the wizard again. "Meirda!" Jake exclaims. "Shaw, kill the bastard with the metal rod." Jake continues to fire at the same man. 

Nanuet sees that the others have targeted the man with the rod, which was producing balls of flame so he continued to target Claibourne's mount and fires another shot. Kate threw the shotgun to the ground, and drew her pistol. She broke off from the side of the now panicked animals and took a shot at the closest Cowboy. 

Ruby manages to hit Claiborne, but it is only a minor wound to his leg. He has closed to 900 feet and she can see that Jake's shoulder shot to the man on Claiborne's right poked a hole in the leather coat and blood is oozing from the wound. Shaw and his men let off another volley into the remaining riflemen further back, who had managed to successfully hit Humphrey Shaw for a minor wound in the upper leg. The rifleman is hit in his arm and shoulder, causing him to drop the rifle. He dismounts to retrieve the weapon. 

The man with the Rod uses it again, this time causing the fireball to erupt on the road 200 feet ahead of the party. Chester and Tricia's horses are closest. She manages to stay on and calm her mount, but as Chester was riding without reins and saddle he is thrown from his animal. He appears to be okay, although a little worse for the wear. 

Ruby exclaims, "Damn!" When the huge fireball goes off Ruby can feel her horse start to get jittery. She squeezes her thighs tighter on the horse, to calm the animal and so she doesn't fall off. She starts talking to herself out loud, "You know, I really want that thing, it could be useful," she says to her horse. "And it does seem that if we can't hit him while he's moving, he won't be able to hit us either. Maybe Tricia isn't as stupid as she looks." 

With that Ruby spurs her horse forward and uses her legs to keep him moving but not in a straight line. She rides slightly off the road. She takes another shot at Claibourne as she rides towards him. If he tries to shoot at her she attempt to move her horse out of the way. 

Minerva manages to hit the man with the rod in the upper arm just under the right shoulder. Her prayer seems to have been heard and blood squirts from the wound like water streaming from a fountain. Nanuet manages to hit Claiborne's horse. The animal lets out a yell and stops, reacting to the wound. Kate misses as does Ruby. The two non-wounded enemies charge forward and ire at Tricia, both missing. 

"Damn It Ruby," Jake yells, "We are going to be blow to bits! Can you think of anything?" He looks for Ruby but sees she is already gone, riding towards Claibourne. He then grabs the reins of the horse he saddles and leaps on. He puts his rifle in the holster and pulls out his sawed-off shotgun from under his duster. "Did I ever tell you how much I hate blasted heroes?" Jake screams as he rides off to the right side and out towards the Cowboys gang, going out far enough so that he isn't blocking any shots from the group. 

Shaw and his men, including Tim Kiplin who is now back on his feet, let off a final volley at the rifleman who had dismounted. One shot hits and kills the horse, two other shots strike the man who falls to the ground. Ruby rides hard to get closer to Claibourne while his horse is faltering. She slows her horse and stops, again uses both hands and aims at Claibourne while his horse is stopped. 

Kate spurred her horse on faster, already chiding herself for stupidity, but there was no way she was going to hit anyone from so far away. As she rode she took another shot at the man with the metal rod. As he is riding Jake keeps low on the horse and to the opposite side to keep as much cover as he can from the horse. He directs his horse parallel to the incoming Cowboys but in the direction of the man with the metal rod. Trisha veers towards Claibourne, then stops as his horse stops. Like Ruby, she aims two-handed at him. She's smiling, just a little. 

Ruby and Tricia simultaneously strike Claibourne. Tricia's shot hits square in the middle of the chest but appears to have no effect. Ruby's however is just below where the leather coat ends, causing a serious wound to the abdomen. Claibourne fires back, hitting Ruby in the shoulder. 

"#*&(#*^(%^%$$" Ruby screams out in pain, some very un-lady like explicative. She drops her rifle to the ground, not being able to hold the weight of it. Instead she pulls out her pistol and again spurs her horse forward in a fast gallop. 

The man furthest away with the rod pulls a blue cloth from his coat pocket, which he slaps onto the wound, causing the flow of blood to immediately stop. He turns back towards the group and raises the rod again. "To Hades with you!" Minerva yell and shoots at the man again. 

Guided perhaps by the gods, Minerva's shot enters his left eye and blows out half of his brains. Kate watched as her target's head exploded, but not from her doing. She kept riding and shot at the nearest Cowboy. Minerva laughs "A gift from me to you Hades, Let's see if we can give him some company." She picks the next closest target and shoots again, missing the opponent. 

Jake sees the man with the rod go down so starts to focus on the Claibourne and the men charging. He tries to keep his horse zigzagging as much as possible. He holds his shot until he can get within 100 feet of them, at which time he will cut his horse a hard left and shoot both barrels of the sawed-off shot gun at the largest concentration of them. 

Trisha curses loudly and in Claibourne's direction as she once again fires right at him. Wincing in pain, Ruby uses the arm that hasn't been shot to shoot again at Claibourne when she is close enough. She aims for his head and continues to shoot until her gun is unloaded. Ruby lets off the first three shots from her pistol at Claiborne, all missing horribly. He in turn fires on Tricia, hitting her left hand that is steadying the rifle for a minor wound and preventing her from being able to fire off a shot this round. 

Shaw points to the man who Jake had hit, as he is closest to Ruby and Tricia's location and orders a volley there saying "Mount". The horse is hit by multiple shots and falls, rolling over and crushing the rider. The two unwounded riders have now closed to 300 feet and both appear to take aim at Nanuet with their revolvers. 

Kate cut back and spurred the horse at top speed toward the uninjured men getting ready to fire on Nanuet. She fired the pistol at the closer one and kept riding at speed, intending to run full speed into the man’s mount. "Mierda! Nanuet, Look out!" Minerva turns and shoots at one of the men aiming at Nanuet. Kate and Minerva both miss. 


Nanuet spurs his mount, heading off the road, hoping he is in time to provide the riders a moving target. He then wheels his mount and charges right towards the men, attempting to use the butt of his rifle like a lance to knock the closest man from his horse. Four revolver shots ring out around towards Nanuet from the two horsemen. Three shots miss but one hits him in the lower arm. 

Kate gave up on shooting but didn't stop her headlong charge at her target, intending to use the horse as her weapon. With the pistol still her hand she'll try to hit the man with it like a club when she gets there. 

Ruby looks down at her own arm, blood quickly seeping through her white shirt. She winces again. "This ends now," she says out loud. “Yeah, before I pass out…”, she thinks. She rides her horse hard again, gets a bit closer, then stops and unloads the final three shots in her pistol. Trisha shouts another curse and wrings her hand angrily. She carefully shoots again, wincing. 

Tricia's shot is well aimed, the bullet penetrating Billy Claibourne's head and the corpse falls from the horse. The other two Cowboy Gang riders now notice that nobody is alive behind them and break to the side, with Kate, Jake and Ruby all charging towards them. Shaw has his men fire on the furthest away of this fleeing pair, three bullets fatally hitting the man in the back and neck. The remaining gang member kicks his horse into a gallop. 

Ruby decides against giving chase to the last man. Kate however, spurred her horse to match his speed and tried taking another shot. Considering how many times she'd missed, by sheer probability she'd have to hit sometime. Although it is still farther away than he wanted to be, Jake shoots off both barrels of the shotgun at the last man, mostly because he doesn't want the loaded double barrel shotgun bouncing around when he draws his pistol. 

The law of averages proves itself out as Kate's shot enters through the man's back and heart, exiting out of the front of the chest. The body begins to slump over as the first barrel of Jake's shotgun blasts the body's left side and part of the horse. His immediate follow up shot finishes off the horse.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 91, “The Walking Wounded“, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 3:30 P.M. * 

As the target of his chase falls to the ground from multiple shots Jake pulls up his horse and looks quickly around for additional Cowboy gang while he cross draws his long barreled revolver. He scans the open ground back and forth not seeing any and not seeing any of his party taking aim anywhere. 

Time seemed to slow as Kate lowered Tom's pistol. She stared at the body for a few long moments before she leaned forward and wrapped her arms around the horse, burying her face in it's mane. She turned the animal so her back would be to the body when she opened her eyes. She started the horse back toward the others at a walk, unsure she could stay on going any faster. After a night with perhaps an hour of sleep, a long ride, and two battles on an empty stomach, all she wanted was to go back to the El Parador and crawl into bed. 

Chester dusts himself off and holsters his Remington. He runs toward Tricia. "What do you think you were doing? You could have gotten yourself killed. You were supposed to stay near me, not charging forth like that. That's how people die, by not following orders." He sees her hand. "Do you have any bandages on you? You got winged there. Damn lucky, if you ask me. Kate? Do you have any bandages? Miss Shaw here got hurt." 

Chester notices that Kate is barely holding together. "Miss Shaw, follow me. We need to get you patched up and Mrs. Kale looks exhausted. Kate, do you have any bandages?" Kate wordlessly pulls some from her saddlebag and hands them to Chester. He checks Tricia's wound and wraps it. "There. That should hold it. I didn't know those guys had dynamite." 

Kate began to shake off the exhausted shock that had settled on her at the end of the fight There would be time for that later. She looked at Chester and said, "Not dynamite. I saw dynamite at the farmhouse. I'd lay down money that was magic." Chester whispers into her ear, "I kind of figured that since the guy pointed one of those metal sticks at us. But I don't know how the Shaws feel about magic." "The same way as most others, I imagine," she whispered while extending her hand. "Would we give me a hand down please?" Chester helped her slip off the horse and steadied her for a moment. 

Ruby makes her way over to Claibourne's body. She winces again as she slides off her horse. She gives him a good pat, "Good boy, I think I'll keep you." She looks down again at her arm, the blood now soaking her whole sleeve. She peeks inside her shirt and grimaces. Not only did it look gross now but was going to leave a huge bruise that wouldn't be covered by pants or a skirt. Ruby shivers at the ugliness of her injury. 

She shakes her head and hair free from her hat as she walks over to Claibourne. She takes a good look at him, ending in a swift kick to his side to make sure he is really dead. She pulls his jacket off him, no easy feat with one good arm. She goes though his saddlebag and gathers his guns and other equipment together. Then she falls to her knees and holding her shoulder in pain she tries to concentrate to cast a spell. The pain is too great and she knows the spell won't work, so instead she holds her arm and waits for either her friends to get to her or to pass out. 

Nanuet hollers in pain as the bullet penetrates his lower arm. He drops the rifle he was going to use as a club but manages to maintain a hold on the reins. He assesses the situation and sees Ruby swooning from her injuries so he makes his way over to her and dismounts, clenching his teeth against the pain from his own wound. "Ruby, Ruby... look at me. How badly are you hurt? I have some healing of my own, but it is not all that strong. Let me see that wound." 

Ruby looks at Nanuet then down at her bloody shirt. Then she looks at Nanuet and his bloody arm. "No... you should heal yourself first, you're hurt too." He says, "I'll be fine, let me help you. You have lost a lot of blood." Nanuet begins his prayers and using his own magic he casts a healing prayer on Ruby 

"No, I said heal yourself first!" Ruby resists Nanuet but he heals her anyway. "Oh," she says relaxing, "That feels a little better." She opens the top buttons on her shirt and pulls it off her shoulder. She sees blood still streaming out of the wound. "How's it look, it still hurts?" Nanuet starts to move a little closer, "I should warn you I didn't wear my riding corset today. Too constrictive," she smiles. 

Shaw's men begin to gather up the surviving Cowboy Gang horses, with Tim Kiplin choosing one to replace his lost mount. The saddles are pulled from the dead horses and one downed horse that is still barely alive is put out of its misery. Kiplin also finds a spare change of clothes in one of the Cowboy Gang horse's saddlebags, which he hands to Chester. 

Emery Shaw approaches his daughter. The man has an angry look on his face and he shouts, "Young Lady! Exactly what was the meaning of that foolishness! You were supposed to stick with the plan!" She defiantly yells back, "What plan? How in Hades was I supposed to know what Geronimo Drill Pattern B was? You never included Ellen or me in your Apace Raid drills. You just had us to hide in our rooms." 

He lowers his voice and replies, "That's why I told you to stick with Martin. I wasn't going to talk about our ranch defenses in front of the Indian or the traitor." Nanuet hears and approaches Shaw. He states, "The Indian has a name. You can call me Nanuet. I am one of the people who helped keep the Apache from going on the warpath not too long ago, you can thank me another time. I know you will never be able to trust me, but I thought you might be interested in that information. Now, do any of your men need healing?" 

Trisha pulls a rag out of her pocket and, staring her father down, starts to wind it defiantly around her injured left hand. "I can take care of myself, Pa," she says angrily, when Nanuet is finished. "I ain't a little girl any more." She turns to survey the scene, then looks back at Nanuet. "Ruby took a bullet," she says solemnly. "In the shoulder." She glances around again. "But I lost her. Not rightly sure where she is." Nanuet says, "Yes, I already took a look at Miss Ruby. Glad to see that you are OK. If no one else is hurt then I will return my attentions to her." 

Tricia says, "I don't see anyone else hurt." She gives Nanuet a brief and wavering smile. "Leastways, not on our side." Nanuet says, "Yes, we won the fight, but violence is not always something to be proud of. I think we had no choice this time, but it is not something I would go looking for regularly." Nanuet pauses, then laughs. "Although it seems to come find us with much regularity." Turning serious once again he adds. "You would do well though to heed your father, he only cares about you and your safety." 

Fire flashes in Trisha's eyes as she looks right at Nanuet. "I ain't a kid," she says quietly, "and I know how to take care of myself. Hell, I can shoot better than half the men standing here. But does he notice that? No, all he cares about is that me an' Ellen stay locked up in that house." She glances over at her father, who has turned away to bark orders to some of the others. "Well, I ain't his property," she mutters, "and I won't live like that no more. I won't!" 

Ruby was glad that Nanuet had walked away. Her arm still hurt bad but there were others that needed healing, himself and Chester particularly, and she didn't want to take all the healing herself. If she could concentrate she could heal herself or help heal the others, so she tried again but couldn't. She stayed on the ground, holding her arm, trying not to move in case she got sick from the pain. 

Jake he sees Ruby on the ground holding her arm. "Damn!" Again, Jake kicks his horse hard and rides over to her. He arrives just as Nanuet is leaving and nearly leaps off the horse and lets the reins go. He kneels close behind her, careful not to touch her shoulder. "Hey girl, you forgot to duck," he says without humor. "Rest on me if you want." 

"I did," she says with a smile, "Forget to duck. You'll have to go over that with me again. At least I took my leather jacket off before I got shot, it's a pain in the a$$ to fix leather with bullet holes in it. Oooww," she winces again as she moves to rest on Jake. "The bullet is still in there. I didn't want to tell Nanuet, I know the others need to get healed too." 

Ruby looks at her bare, bloody shoulder and starts to grow pale before looking away. "How does it look?" He replies, "Not too good. I guess you didn't hear me say I don't care for heroes." Jake looks around for Nanuet and yells to him. Nanuet turns away from Tricia for a moment then turns back. "I hear you, I really do. I have to go see what Jake needs right now. Glad that you are OK." 
Nanuet jogs over to where Ruby and Jake are, wincing from his own wound. Jake tells Ruby, "We are going to get you taken care of right now." 

When Nanuet arrives Jake says, "She's worse off than she pretends and thinks the bullet is in there. Can you take it out?" "I'm not pretending..." She starts to protest but sees the look on Jake's face and stops. "Well, it didn't come out the back, right? So it's still in there." She leans forward to show the back of her shoulder. Ruby winces again. "%&^%@$@ Claibourne!" She leans back again on Jake. Nanuet says, "I will need to use the necklace, but that should work. Miss West, you are tougher than you look, either that or my judgment is failing. Lie still." 

Nanuet starts taking his necklace off. "No!" Ruby cries out, "Don't use that me." Nanuet startles and stops. Ruby takes his hand. "Look, we need that for when we are really seriously hurt, which seems to happen a lot around here. I can make it to a doctor and he can help, or Senor Valdez at the church in town. Please save that precious gift for when we really need it." 

Nanuet replies, "Then I cannot, only the power of the necklace can do that. I have another of the prayers that I already used. Let me look closer at the wound." "That you can do," Ruby smiles up at him as he looks her over. She says loudly, "Don't get too much pleasure looking down my shirt Senor Nanuet, you'll make my man jealous!" she giggles. Nanuet replies, "Well, she is laughing, that much is good. Mr. Jake, you know her better than any of us, do you think she is well enough to make it back to town?" 

Jake says, "I think she could, but it is a long way. Um, .... do you know how to take the bullet out the way the doc does and then stop the bleeding? Maybe Minerva does, she a healer too, isn't she? Or maybe Shaw has somebody with some skill?" Jake pauses and looks around. "OK, she's tough and will make probably make it to town OK, but what if we run into more trouble. I mean she's right about the necklace and all... I just figured you were so handy with all that healing stuff that you could do anything the doc does only better." Jake shrugs. 

Left by herself, Trisha marches over to her horse and mounts her, ties her hair back into a loose ponytail and straps her rifle to her back. Then she leans forward, resting her elbows on the horse's neck, and stares at the blood seeping through the makeshift bandage on her hand. 

Kate’s opinion of Emery Shaw had dropped when she heard how he referred to Nanuet, but to hear her friend stand up for himself as he wouldn't have done a few months ago gave her the first reason she'd had to smile all day. 

Kate began looking around to see if anyone needed bandaging. With Nanuet and Minerva there few people would have to travel wounded, but there were certain to be some small hurts she could help with. Kate got her first good look at Ruby's wound when Nanuet went over to tend her. Jake was already there, and there was nothing Kate could do better than Nanuet could. Considering the words they'd had earlier, it would probably be better if she stayed away. She took a deep breath and went to tend the wounded. 

When Minerva notices Jake and Nanuet huddled around Ruby she rushes over. "Ruby are you o.k.?" Seeing her pale complexion and blood stained shirt she quickly bends forward. "Well of course you're not. Let me see if I can be of some assistance." She warms her hands over Ruby's shoulder and casts a healing spell. "Well I don't think that helped very much. I'll try and slow down the bleeding a little more.” She casts another spell. "Did that help a little? Let's see if we can at least get you a bit more comfortable for now. I have a bit of healing ability" she says pulling some herbs out of her saddlebag." 

"Impressive Miss Minerva. Perhaps we can share some knowledge on herbal remedies as well. But now I have no excuse to look at Miss Ruby's bust!" Nanuet says with a laugh and a wink. Ruby laughs at Nanuet's comment. "The way I keep getting shot you'll have plenty of excuses!" 

Ruby grins up at him and the priestess, "Oh and Minvera wouldn't be the first woman to want a peek either," she laughs. "Healers," she says shaking her head, "Please don't waste any more prayers on me. I don't think this bullet is coming out without the help of a doctor, although I do feel better." She looks down at the wound again and sees it's scabbed up. "See it's better, not bleeding, so stop all the fuss. I like attention but not like this. And Nanuet, you're still injured yourself!" 

Trisha sits up a little straighter and spurs her horse to a gentle walking pace. She guides her horse over to where Ruby and the others are huddled, and hops down to crouch by Nanuet. "What can I do to help?" she says. Nanuet sees that Minerva seems to have things under control so he turns back to Tricia. "I think we have everything under control. If you have a water skin with some clean water I think that might be useful to wash out the wound." 

"Sure thing." Trisha reaches up to her horse's saddlebag and fetches out a leather water skin, half full of water, and a handful of rags. She passes them to Nanuet. "This is Reenie, by the way," she says, gesturing to her horse. 

Ruby grabs onto Jake and has him help her up. She pretends to be sturdier than she is, doing a good job at acting. She turns to Jake, "Um, his jacket is like the one you're wearing, we should take it. I bet his bullets are good too. I'm uh, not in a good enough mood right now to find out." She wobbles slightly as she stands. 

Jake gets Minerva to hold onto Ruby for a few minutes while he goes to speak to Emery Shaw. Jake asks him to have his men gather up the dead men and gear. Shaw replies, "We could leave them behind that hill over there, but we don't have anything sufficient to move the bodies of the dead horses and cow so anyone coming along will know something happened here." 

Jake says, "I'd like to check them over and see what we can learn from them about others. It would also be best not to leave them here and let the Cowboys know what happened. The less they know the better. Afterwards we can bury or burn them as you see fit." Shaw replies, "Burning would signal any other Cowboys in the area and we didn't bring anything to bury with. I say behind that hill is best. 

Looking up at the sky Shaw says, "Time's a issue too. That storm will be along soon. Probably safer to leave the road if the Cowboys are riding it, we got lucky this time. If we leave before the storm hits the rain should wash away any tracks loose tracks we leave on the dry road and countryside. But if it starts raining first the cattle and horse's hooves will sink into the mud and leave a trail that anybody could follow." 

After speaking with Shaw, Jake locates Katherine and speaks privately to her. "If you are up to it and can do it secretly, I'd like you to check the pile of bodies for magic items. We need every edge we can get before this little war if over." Jake pushes his hat back. "I know, this is dirty business. We need to persevere though. We aren't through yet." 

Kate says, “No, this will go on for a while. I have enough left to check their things, but I'll need a private moment with none of Shaw's people paying attention. You obviously know we'd like to pick up that rod if we can manage it without Shaw getting curious. There we a couple interesting jackets as well. I'm going to go 'tend the horses' for a moment. Their bodies should cover me well enough." She went over behind some of the horses, far away from any of Shaw's men. When she was certain no one was looking she muttered a quick incantation under breath, hiding the gestures behind the body of the nearest animal. She then turned her eyes to the battlefield. 

Katherine quickly scans over the weapons, various items of clothing and other items pulled from the seven bodies. This takes a few minutes, during which she examines a number of items. She then picks up the rod and examines it more closely. It is thirty-inches long and appears to be solid except for a hollow section the last three inches of what appears to be the top end. The other end has indentations in the metal where a person would place their hands and thumbs to grip the item, much in the way that people in ancient times wielded a two-handed sword. She also notices markings along the side of the rod. Some of the engravings look to be written in Spanish and others in Atlantian script. 

Last she examines seven cloth patches that she found in the pocket of the man who had the rod. They appear to be made mostly of cotton, but the center section is solid with a half inch of what appears to be solidified blue powder on it. She recalls watching him slap one of these on his wound during the battle. She checks his wound, pealing the patch off of him. The used patch no longer has any powder at all but the wound looks to have been mostly healed, with the various shell fragments all sticking to the cloth rather than having remained in his wound. 

Kate took the rod and the patches and shoved them into her pockets while the others were distracted with the planning. She felt rather like a vulture, picking over the dead. She picked up a couple other small items and one of the revolvers, then found Jake and pulled him aside. 

"They had quite a lot," she said quietly. Kate reached into her pocket and pulled out a silver spoon and a ring. "I don't know what they do, but they're magical. Claibourne's jacket as well, and the ammunition in some of the guns," she said, describing the bodies that had the magical bullets. "I didn't want Shaw to notice me picking them over too much, and coming back with five guns would be fairly obvious." 

As Jake goes off, Trisha gets to her feet and mounts Reenie again. She strokes the horse's neck, gently, as she looks over at Jake talking to her father, and then back down at Ruby, Minerva and Nanuet. "You folks going straight back to Promise City?" 

Minerva pats Ruby on her good shoulder and straightens up to face the spunky strawberry blond, "Hola" She smiles "I don't believe we've met but I would like to thank you for your help today. My name is Minerva Garcia Florencia. You have a lot of courage!" I believe that we are heading back to town soon, at least I hope so, I have a sermon that needs preaching" 

"It's a pleasure to meet you, ma'am," says Trisha. "My name's Patricia Shaw. You can call me Trisha." She looks over her shoulder at her father once again, and says, "May I come with you to town? I..." She flounders a little, as if searching for an excuse. "I'd sure like to hear you preach, ma'am." 

"Yes, town would be good. I think I still need the doctor," Ruby says sheepishly. "Look, I want to keep this Stallion, he did good by me today. Maybe the Shaws want to take care of the cattle for us, considering some of them already belong to them. If no one claims the others we can talk about what to do with the rest another time." Ruby starts to wobble again. "Er, let's try to hurry up the cleanup, ok?" 

Ruby lets herself fall back to the ground, then she lays on her side, her head propped by her good arm. She watches the men start rounding up the dead bodies and cattle and her friends prepare for continuing the trip. She was tired to begin with and now with her injury she was just as exhausted as before she got her nap. Ruby's eyes slowly close and she passes out into a deep sleep. 

Trisha hops to the ground again, gingerly touching the sleeping Ruby's arm. "This ain't pretty," she says to Minerva, "and I'm no healer, but it ain't good that she passed out. Ma'am, we should get her to a doctor, and now. We can lead that stallion of hers, if you like, but I'll take her on my horse." With Minerva's help, Trisha helps Ruby onto Reenie, and mounts behind her. She takes the reins of the stallion that was carrying Ruby, and leading him, begins to ride toward town. 

Nanuet is busy helping the other men with picking up the bodies and other manual work when he spots Tricia with Ruby slumped over a horse being led away from the area. "Hey! Where are you taking Miss Ruby? Where are you going? She is injured and needs a doctor! Mr. Jake! Hey Jake, that girl, that Tricia girl is taking Ruby away!" 

"Wait!" calls Trisha. "I'm takin' her back to town, that's all! I know she needs a doctor, Nanuet, I ain't kidnapping her!" Minerva yells out, "Senorita Wait, It is not safe on the road. I will gather others to ride ahead with us." She turns to Nanuet, Chester, Flint and Jeff. "Senors would you please accompany us back to town. Senor Jake and Katherine. Please catch up with us when you are done here. Gracias and Hasta Luego." She calls and they all ride off." 

Chester says, "Whoa. Whoa. It's not a good idea to split up now. That group of cowboys probably would have killed either one of our groups separately. The Shaws are going to have their hands full getting the cattle back to their ranch. They can't do that and guard themselves." Chester turns to Nanuet, "Do you think she'll be OK for now, or should she see the doc right away?" Nanuet looks Ruby over again, "I think she'll be ok, she's just having a rough day, like the rest of us," Nanuet winces again from his own unhealed injury. "I wouldn't take too long, just in case."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 92, “Leaving? What a good idea!“ Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 3:45 P.M. * 

Shaw tells Jake, "We could leave these bodies behind that hill over there, but we don't have anything sufficient to move the bodies of the dead horses and cow so anyone coming along will know something happened here. Burning would signal any other Cowboys in the area and we didn't bring anything to bury with. I say behind that hill is best. 

Looking up at the sky Shaw says, "Time's a issue too. That storm will be along soon. Probably safer to leave the road if the Cowboys are riding it, we got lucky this time. If we leave before the storm hits the rain should wash away any tracks loose tracks we leave on the dry road and countryside. But if it starts raining first the cattle and horse's hooves will sink into the mud and leave a trail that anybody could follow." 

Humphrey Shaw and his ranch hands are busy checking the cattle. They ride back to where Emery is talking to Jake and Humphrey says, "Five of these cattle have Bar-W brands on them." Emery tells Jake, "That's the King Ranch, around eight miles south of here. That's half the distance to my ranch, I suggest we drive these animals there instead. Humphrey and Tim could ride on ahead and get Ashley King and his boys to ride back and help us, maybe meet us half way." 

Jake replies, "Fine, you know the area Mr. Shaw. What do we do next to get back to Promise City? Or isn't that viable. Some folks here need more medical attention and we are worried about some people in town who don't know what is happening with the Cowboy gang. I'm all for moving quickly." 

Emery says, "Let's stay together until we meet up with the Kings, you could then ride east. That would have you a few miles parallel the road until you're most of the way back." Emery Shaw then orders his son and men to each take a body and rides them over and dumps them behind the hill. Nanuet says, "Thanks for giving us some direction Mr. Shaw. I think we are all a little tired at this point." 

Nanuet helps the men finish any work that has to get done so that the group can move on. Shaw's ranch hands appreciate Nanuet's help moving the bodies. Once they are on the far side of the hill Humphrey Shaw calls Nanuet aside. He says, "Nanuet, I apologize for my father's comment earlier. You need to understand something about him. Back in the late fifties and early sixties Cochise went on the warpath and tried to kill every settler in these parts. Hundreds were killed, in fact we were one of the few families to survive. Ellen and I were just children then, Tricia hadn't even been born, but I remember my parents' fear. Things like that don't end. I appreciate what you've did in January, and my father does too, but he's too proud to tell you." 

Nanuet replies, "Well, I can certainly understand that, but I can say the same thing for white men, especially soldiers. All I ask for is to be judged on my actions, not my race. Thanks though, big of you to take a moment to explain that to me. Now, let's get these cattle moving." 

Jake throws an empty set of saddle bags over his shoulder and set's about looking over the bodies for valuables or information. Jake makes sure he gathers up all the guns and loose bullets he can find, just to be sure. 

The group leaves the roadway and head south. Humphrey Shaw and Tim Kiplin ride on ahead at a full gallop. The storm clouds roll in with the initial band of the storm consisting of violent thunder clasps and a short but vigorous downpour. The group is thankful to have experienced wranglers among them to keep the cattle calm. The storm then shifts to being only a light drizzle. 

As the riders from Shaw’s ranch ride ahead to stop Trish from riding off Ruby started to wake. She felt the wound in her shoulder start to throb. She felt the warm body beneath her, and Jake’s arms around her and she smiled. She turned her head towards his neck and snuggled her face up against him. She ran her hand up his thigh, then moved to kiss him. Just before their lips touched she opened her eyes and saw it wasn’t Jake, but Tricia Shaw. 

“You!” she said loudly, her eyes opening wide, “What do you think you’re doing?” Ruby jerked away from Tricia. The horse was now stopped so Ruby slid herself off, momentarily forgetting about her shoulder. As she slid off the horse the pain overwhelmed her, and her feet gave way. Ruby ended up on her knees, throwing up right at the feet of the woman who had tried to steal her man. 

After she finished vomiting she leaned back on her feet and wiped her mouth. She glanced at her shoulder, getting a good look at the wound, which was curious to Ruby, how it got so clean. Then she noticed her white shirt, except for the bloodstain, was completely soaked through and… transparent. 'Ok, rain solves that mystery' she thinks, shaking her wet hair around her. This was turning into one great day. 

Trisha dismounts to kneel by Ruby and touch her good shoulder gently. "It's all right," she says softly. "I'm trying to help you, Miss West. I was headed for town. To a doctor." She smiles, waveringly. "You're gonna be okay." "Trying to help me! You're trying to steal my boyfriend!" Ruby shakes off Tricia's hand from her shoulder, before putting her hand up to her mouth, trying not to throw up again. 

"What?" Trisha stands up, staring furiously down at Ruby. "If I was trying to make it with Jake, what in the hell would I be doing here with you?" Ruby slowly stands, her face growing paler, her eyes getting stormy. "You'd be standing here with me because Jake would NEVER go for someone like YOU, that's why. He's already got everything he'll ever need, and I'm sure he'd tell you that himself." Ruby's eyes narrow as she stands up tall, towering over Tricia. 

Trisha stares at Ruby for a second, going from angry to icy calm in a matter of seconds. "I ain't interested in Jake, Ruby," she says. "I know you don't believe me. I know what I said... but I ain't. I just needed my Pa to believe that." Ruby spits back, "Why should I believe you? You promised him anything he wanted, right in front of me." Then she wavers on her feet, her stomach churning on her. 

She steadies her self before continuing, slightly less angry, "Why would you need your father to believe that if it wasn't true?" "It's complicated," says Trisha. "It's just... it's complicated. But if he thinks I'm runnin' after your man, or half the guys round the ranch, just like Ellen does, well, he'll always be looking in the wrong place." She looks away from Ruby, towards her father, then back again. "And that suits us... I mean, it suits me just fine." 

"Us?" Ruby body relaxes at Tricia's explanation, well, everything except her stomach. She puts her hand flat on it, like it will help calm the nauseous ness inside. "So," Ruby says, quickly putting things together, "You got a boyfriend and don't want your father to know." Ruby gives Tricia a small smile, the only one she can muster. "Well, you said complicated. A man is the only thing in this world that truly is complicated." 

Ruby sighs, "I need to sit." She plops herself down on the ground again. She glances around for Jake, who is talking to Emery Shaw. Then she looks back up at Tricia. She continues with a serious tone, "Jake is the only thing I don't have a sense of humor about. You'd better not be lying to me. If you aren't lying, you and me could be great friends. If you are lying..." Ruby's voice trails off and she doesn't finish her thought. 

Trisha sits down beside Ruby. "I'm not lying. I swear, I ain't." There's a short, but fairly companionable silence. Then Trisha holds out one hand. "So," she says, "friends?" Ruby looks up at her, growing paler by the minute. She seems to telling the truth... She extends her hand, "Friends." Then she proceeds to throw up at her feet. Wiping her mouth again, "Sorry," she says sheepishly. "I need some bourbon, at least some whiskey, something to help with this," she nods towards her shoulder. 

Trisha nods and gets up to feel inside one of Reenie's saddlebags. After a minute or so, she fishes out a little hip flask. She unscrews the cap and holds it out to Ruby. "It ain't bourbon," she says, smiling, "but it's pretty good." Ruby takes the bottle from Tricia and takes a huge swig. "No, not bourbon, but then again, not much is." She takes another drink, "Aaahhhhh. Could you get..." 

Ruby's voice stops short. "Forget it. Help me get up please, I'm going to find Jake so we can get out of here." Trisha squats down and gently helps Ruby to her feet. "We're gonna be back in Promise City real soon, okay? Come on." 

Jake finishes speaking with Emery Shaw and comes to check on Ruby. He finds Tricia Shaw helping her up. Ruby's normally wild hair is stringy and stuck to her face, her shirt soaked, blood stained and adhering to her body, her face is pale, and all around her is evidence of someone had been sick. As she stands she is wobbly, holding onto Tricia with one hand and a small flask in the other. Her usually full lips are thin and light blue. "It's not every woman who can look this good without makeup." Jake says dryly. "Are you cold? Let me find you a blanket." 

She turns to Tricia and takes another swig before handing her back the bottle. "Thanks, that's some really good scotch. I guess you take after your father in that regard. You're coming back to Promise City?" Then she faces Jake, "You're such a good liar, Mr. Cook," Ruby gives him a small smile. "Yes, I'm cold and now that it got wet I doubt my jacket would fit. A blanket would be nice, or a warm body. Can we please get going? I don't want Nanuet to use his necklace on me but if we take too long he might have to." 

"Yeah," says Trisha, "I'm coming back." Once again, almost nervous, she looks across at her father, but he's not looking her way. She slips the flask back into Reenie's saddlebag, and makes a show of digging around inside them for something else, very careful not to look at Jake. "I think I have a shawl in here somewhere, if that'll do. That way we can get going..." another nervous look over her shoulder "...right now." 

Jake grabs the driest blanket he can find and gets Chester to move Jake's saddle and gear to a fresher horse. "Nanuet, can you gather everyone up and get us going?" Jake wraps Ruby up in the blanket and holds her to keep her warm, he hides the fact that he is nearly nodding off himself. When they are ready to leave, he mounts first and gets help bringing Ruby up. Before they ride he stows his sawed-off shotgun in the saddle bag and trades his long barrel pistol for one of the ones Katherine identified for him earlier, hoping he has no more use for guns today. Holding Ruby gently he says to Nanuet, "Indian, get us someplace safe and soon." 

Nanuet looks over at Ruby checking on her condition. He sees her talking with Tricia Shaw, the spitfire who seemed to have taken a liking to the group. He saw them exchange a flask and then saw Ruby drinking from it so he made his way over to the women. "Ruby you know better than to be drinking after you have lost so much blood! And if you didn't you know now. I am sure you think it will make you feel better but it ain't a good idea. Please refrain from drinking for now." 

Ruby looked at Nanuet with raised eyebrows, "Are you being serious. I GOT SHOT... What better time is there for a drink?" She continues softly, "I know you're trying to look out for me and I appreciate it." Ruby gives Nanuet a good looking at. "You know, you look pretty pale. Did you heal yourself?" Before she knew it Chester was lifting her onto Jake's horse. She calls out to Nanuet, "You better look at your own wound Mister!" 

Nanuet turns to the others. "I think we need to get moving. Ruby needs a doctor and getting cold and wet is not the best thing for her." Nanuet walks over and begins helping everyone get his or her gear together, mount back up and get going. Trisha hops onto Reenie again, looking about her. "Who's missing?" she asks. "We gotta round up Minerva, Chester and Kate, right?" 

Minerva walks her horse over to where Jake, Ruby and Tricia are standing. She says to Ruby, "Looks like you are ready to go home NOW." "Yes, I AM ready," Ruby replies to Minerva before she walks away. Ruby starts snuggling up to Jake, being very careful to leave her wounded arm hanging loose. "I'm warmer now, baby, thank you. I want to kiss you but, er, I'm not going to." She helps Jake wrap his arms around her and leans back into him. "I'll try not to sleep again, Nanuet says I should stay awake. I hope we can get home soon. I think it's a Kentucky Bourbon kind of day." 

Minerva states, “We should not linger any longer. It looks like we are all ready. Senor Jake be sure and hold her firmly, It will be an uncomfortable ride for her. Senorita Tricia, will you be accompanying us to Promise City? Perhaps you would like me to say something to your papa in your behalf? We would hate to see you miss my sermon tomorrow" she says with a wicked smile. 

Trisha smiles at Minerva, equally wickedly. "That'd be real kind, ma'am," she says. "I'd love to hear your sermon, if that's all right." "I shall see what I can do. I am sure that your papa will appreciate my interest in your spiritual well being. " she winks as she walks away toward Mr. Shaw. 

Kate had never gotten down off her horse, so she was ready to go. Ruby's bandage should really be changed after the soaking they got from the rain, Kate had even been in the process of finding out if she had enough left to do it when the others were mounting up again and twitching to go. She shrugged and rode up to the others so they would know she was ready. 

Nanuet smiled and was glad to hear that Ruby was at least acting like her usual self. He looked at the wound on his arm. It didn't look that bad. I have one healing spell left without utilizing the necklace. I had better hold onto it in case Ruby needs it or we run into something unexpected on the trip home." he thought. 

He says, "Speaking of Kentucky Bourbon I never did make it to Tombstone with that $50. I was planning on bringing a bottle back for you to celebrate your return from the Dead. Not sure I will be heading that way again any time soon though!" he added with a chuckle. The comfy smile quickly dropped off Ruby's face as she looked over to the Indian. "Nanuet, I'm really sorry, I mean, it's my fault you two were out here..." Kate noticed the wound untended on Nanuet's arm, surprised no one had even bandaged it. She rode up quietly next to him and started wrapping without interrupting his conversation with Ruby. 

He replies, "Awww, don't worry about that. It was my idea to come out here. As it turns out we had to face some of our demons anyway. If you think about it if I didn't get captured you guys would have not had to be out here getting shot at, rained on, forced to drive smelly cattle and various other unpleasantries. Besides, if I could do it over again I would have done the same." Ruby smiles at him again. "Thank you," she says simply. She nods to Kate, who is now bandaging Nanuet. "Let Kate take care of you, she's good at that." 

Nanuet ignores the both of them and then yells, "Hey Minerva, I thought you had a sermon to write? Let's get outta here!" Minerva says " You get started and I'll catch up. This will only take a second and Jake won't be able to move very fast anyway." Nanuet says, "True enough, I'll wait for you though if you don't mind." 

Minerva straightens her shoulders giving herself an air of solemn dignity and walks over to introduce herself to Mr. Shaw. She extends her hand in a formal greeting "Buenas Dias Senor, I am the Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia, and I would like to thank you so very much for your assistance this day. You, Senor are certainly blessed by the gods to have such fine brave daughters. It would please me to take Tricia to Promise City and allow her to attend services tomorrow. It is difficult growing up in this wilderness and I am sure that it would benefit her spiritually to do so. I do realize that she is a headstrong girl and church will do her good. I can assure you that we will take very good care of her. Do I have your permission Senor? He says, "I'll have to think about that." 

“Now Jake please ride over to Shaw before we leave.” Jake guides the horse over and stops next to Emery Shaw. “Mr. Shaw,” she says extending her hand from up on Jake’s horse with only a slight grimace, “I must once again thank you for the kindness and help you’ve given me and my friends. As you could see,” Ruby says nodding to her shoulder, “We really needed it. And I still hope that you’ll find some time to come and hear me sing at the Lucky Lady. You won’t be disappointed,” As she talks Ruby flashes him a brief smile, all she can muster at the moment. “So promise me you’ll come soon.” She looks at him expectantly. “Farewell, for now.” 

With Minerva, Ruby and Jake all away near her father, Trisha turns to Kate with a shy smile. "Everybody patched up good?" Emery Shaw yells “Okay everybody, let’s ride.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 93, “Ruby Succumbs“, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 4:30 P.M. * 

During the ride to the King's ranch Jake speaks privately with Emery Shaw. Jake says, "It was quite impressive and effective the way you and your men performed. Shaw replies, “"It's what I was taught. A group of men will do best if instead of each picking their own target they all fire at the same one. Builds confidence, since enough shooters guarantees a hit and each man will then think they did it. Scares the hell out of the enemy too seeing multiple shooters going for them." 

Jake asks, “Were you an officer in the army too?” Shaw replies, "Afraid so. It's a long story but we seem to have the time for it. I tried to stay out of the war at first, just wanting to keep my family safe back at the Lazy-S. The Territory was quick to join the Confederacy. In '62 Mill's commander Sherod Hunter led a campaign near Tucson against Union troops from California. He used hit-and-run tactics, only killed a few men, but destroyed a lot of supplies. The Union decided it wasn't worth the effort to try hunting him down and abandoned the Territory. 

After that Hunter was promoted to Colonel and moved on to Texas with his men for a few years. The War didn't play much of a part in daily life after that. Then in '64 when the Confederacy was loosing bad Hunter came back to Arizona and New Mexico Territory to get recruits and managed to get a whole lot of them. Made loyal Unionists like myself mad as hell and I decided to do something about it. 

Tim Kiplin and Abner Mingle agreed to run the Lazy-S while I was away. The family headed to Chicago where my in-laws lived, my wife Victoria and the children staying there for the rest of the war. I enlisted in the 12th Illinois Cavalry, a highly decorated unit that had fought at Gettysburg the previous year. I was made a Captain. I spent the remainder of the war with the unit in Louisiana, Tennessee, Arkansas and Texas driving back the enemy and taking prisoners. When the war ended we remained in Memphis for the start of reconstruction and weren't mustered out until May of '66. I made some good friendships in the war, but those two years away from my family were the hardest.” 

Jake says, “You were certainly right about those rifles, they must have cost you a pretty penny. How hard is it to get one?" Shaw replies, "Very hard to get, they're made exclusively by and for the Swiss Military." He laughs and says "But I think I know where you might be able to get one. I would have outfitted you folks with them now for this trip except that I figured this wasn't the time for you to experiment with an unfamiliar weapon. I tell you, the only reason that Cochise never took out the Lazy-S was that our rifles had longer range than his did. It's always a winning strategy if you can hit them and they can't hit you. " 

Jake also tells Shaw the location of the Cowboy ranch they raided earlier. "I don't know how they managed it, but they had a Gattling gun. I think we destroyed it in the fire, but it would be good to make sure. I don't know if you and your men can go by there sometime." Shaw says, "Not really fond of Gattling's contraptions, used them some in the war. It takes away from the fine art out of true marksmanship. Plus, they're heavy to lug around and require constant maintenance, jamming and breaking down more often than not. 

Jake says, "I do appreciate all your help.....I'll take your warning about Jeff Mills and look into it. So far he's been nothing but a loyal employee including risking his life on this little outing today, which is no small thing. Could I have his old pistol back? I believe it has sentimental value for him." Shaw hands it back saying, "This single-shot antique wouldn't do him much good anyway. These things work better as clubs than pistols." 

Jake offers him a handshake and says “It would be good to see you again." Shaw says, “And the same to you. I don't mind Tricia going to town with you folks to attend Church, especially since I won't be at the ranch tonight to keep an eye on her, but I expect you to make sure that she is kept safe. Keep her locked in one of those rooms at your Saloon and make sure that she's alone." 

On the subject of Trisha, Kate rides up to her and begins discussing the group’s injuries. Kate says, "I don't know. Seems everyone is neglecting himself or herself today. I'll just have to sneak up on any more untended wounds I notice. That one's not quite untended," she said pointing out Tricia's hand, "but if it's wet through it should be redone." "Got a point," says Trisha, reaching into her saddlebag for another handful of rags and stripping the old bandage off the wound. "Are you all right? Not hurt or anything?" 

Kate says, "Don't use those rags, I have plenty of bandages." Kate pulled out another clean strip of fabric and wound it around the wound. "I'm not hurt, no one ever sees me as much of a threat." "Thank you, ma'am," Trisha says as Kate bandages her wound. She tucks the rags back into the saddlebag and strokes Reenie's neck. She pauses, then says, "Everybody was right. You sure are nice, Mrs. Kale." 

At around 5:00 P.M. the riders from the Bar-W ranch approach with Humphrey and Tim. The leader of this new group is Ashley King, and those who attended the Vigilance Committee Meeting can see a strong visual resemblance between this young man and his prim-and-proper mother Rebecca. With him are ranch hands Ned Lay and Coffee Mann. 

Ashley talks briefly with Emery Shaw. Ashley then gives Trisha a toothy grin and makes a comment about him being a "Knight in shining armor come to the rescue of his princess". 

Emery tells Jake, "Just head east from here. In around ten miles you'll cross the road leading to my ranch. A big hill will be before you, crossing around north will bring you within sight of the main road so go on the south side. Since you'll be that close you may want to stop at the Lazy-S and rest up for a bit before moving on. I'm sure that my daughter Ellen would be happy to play hostess to you. If you do that please tell her we'll probably spend the night at the Bar-W and move the herd back to the Lazy-S tomorrow." 

It only takes Ruby a few minutes after the start of their ride to the Shaw ranch before she passes out into a deep sleep again. Jeff Mills tells Nanuet "If you have something to help her I think you'd better use it, she's in worse shape than she'll admit to." At the same time Jeff makes his comment to Nanuet, Jake notices that Ruby's body has gone limp in his arms. 

"Nanuet! Minerva!" Jake yells loudly while pulling up his horse quickly. He gets whoever is closest to help him get her off the horse and resting on the ground. "Nanuet, use the necklace now!" Ruby is still completely limp as they pull her off the horse and lay her on the ground. “Ruby, Ruby wake up,” Nanuet says shaking her. Her skin is pale as snow and she remains unresponsive. 

“Damn it!” Nanuet curses, looking very concerned, “She said she was ok.” He doesn’t bother with the buttons on her shirt, instead ripping it open. “Minerva, help me,” he orders. Nanuet looks Ruby and her wound over carefully. Minerva helps Nanuet as best she can with her healing skills but quickly looks up at him and says calmly but with an edge of panic, "Senor, I have not the experience or skills to heal a hurt that grievous. The goddess has yet to grant me divine power great enough." 

"Nanuet," Jake interrupts, "the bullet has to come out now. It's killing her, she's going to bleed to death. If you don't take it out by hand or with your ancestors help right now she is going to die." "Mister Jake, I'm trying to see how hurt she is," Nanuet says, gritting his teeth, trying to stay calm, "Unless you want to do this yourself? Using the wrong stone could be fatal, now stop yelling at me and let me check her over!" 

Kate had jumped down off her horse and run over with her bag full of bandages. "Back up a bit, Jake, let me in," she said softly. She cleared away the last of the wet bandages. "Just let me know what I can do to help. If it comes down to it I'll help you get the bullet out." 

As Nanuet is checking her over and her friends are standing over her talking, Ruby’s eyes crack open weakly, although no one notices. She suddenly realizes she has no energy and can barely move. Nanuet must have been right about that liquor, she thinks, it’s going to be the death of me. She turns her head ever so slightly scanning for Jake. She sees him out of the corner of her eye, and she manages to weakly call his name, “Mr. Cook…” 

Jake moves around down by her feet so she can see him without turning her head. "No need to be so formal. I'm here Ruby, stay with us. Nanuet will take care of you just fine." He tries hard to keep the worry from his face and voice, "Girl, just keep being a fighter. Don't you dare go anywhere without me, you promised." His voice cracks only a bit, "You promised." 

Ruby looks down at Jake, trying to be strong but so frightened. She can see her friend’s grave faces all around her. She says something that no one can hear, her voice is soft and weak. Jake moves from Ruby’s feet and kneels next to her head. Ruby looks into Jake’s eyes, and they look back at her serious and solemn. Ruby whispers something but Jake still can’t hear her, so he leans in closer. Ruby whispers something into his ear. 

At the same time Nanuet turns to Minerva, “Some prayers to your goddess might be good around now Senorita.” Nanuet begins his prayer to his ancestors in a most serious tone, grasping the necklace in his hand tightly, removing one of the stones from it. 

Underneath the sound of Nanuet's prayers Kate's voice came, unintelligible to the others. One hand lay on Ruby's shoulder near the wound, the other brushed wet hair away from the girl's face. 
"Ills ont pris assez. Vous devez rester ici, Ruby. Ne les laissez pas vous prendre aussi." Kate stopped and sniffled then continued in French. "Je ne peux pas poursuivre sans vous ici, vous sais cela. Je n'ai pas tant d'amis que je peux me permettre de les perdre. Vous prise juste dessus." 

Chester looks on in shock. "She was doing fine a few minutes ago. What happened?" Not being skilled in the healing arts, he keeps watch. "Father Apollo, aid their work. Please, don't let this woman die. There are many who care about her." Near to him, Trisha is dismounting to get to her knees and close her eyes in silent prayer for Ruby. 

As soft as she's ever spoken and with great effort Ruby whispers to Jake, "I will fight, baby, I'm trying." Ruby lets out a soft sigh, like her breath is leaving her. She takes a few short breaths before she continues weakly, “I've loved you more than I ever loved anyone and you've made me so happy. Now kiss me baby…please…” Her voice trails off at the end, barely audible. Using her last ounce of strength she slowly lifts her hand to Jake's face, touching his cheek and beard. 

Careful not to interfere with Nanuet's ministrations, Jake kisses her lightly upon the lips. He is startled how cold they feel, but he doesn't pull away. Ruby's eyes close and her hand falls limp to the ground. A couple of tears make a clean path down her dirty face. He quickly takes her hand in his and holds it firmly as if preventing her from leaving. His poker face now gone, he watches Nanuet helplessly. Jake can see only the slightest rise and fall of her chest as the short moments of the Indian's work seems to drag on like hours. "Your time is not done Ruby West," Jake says very quietly, "Just hold on, there are more songs to sing." He kisses her hand. "I know there are." 

"Da'nzho" Nanuet exclaims. Those words had been used before, but only when someone was in serious condition. The power of the necklace was strong, but it was limited in its uses making it very precious. 

The necklace began to emit a silver-gold glow and soon the color of bright turquoise could be seen seeping from the cracks between Nanuet's fingers as he held the stone (2.5 inch, cure serious) over Ruby's injury. The turquoise light then flowed from his hand as he opened it, and washed over the injury. Slowly the wound began to heal. A green light from within the wound also became visible as the bullet worked its way to the surface and fell to the ground. A scar would be left behind, one that Ruby would always have to remind her of the wound and it seriousness. She continued to sleep, but her color had returned some and her breathing was steadier. 

"She'll live," Nanuet said, standing up. "She has lost a lot of blood though and will need to rest. The sooner we get her warm and dry the better." He turned his back and began to walk away from the group but then spun around and added "Let's hope that once again the rumors of Ruby's death were greatly exaggerated." then winked and smiled. 

With those words Jake exhaled, he had not been consciously aware he was holding his breath. He nods at Minerva's words. Quietly he wraps the blanket around Ruby and then gingerly raises her enough so he can sit on the ground and warm her with his body heat. "She needs a little while to rest without moving and get warm." He says without looking up to see who he is talking to. Jake arranges her wet hair outside the blanket and holds her still. After a few minutes he speaks again, "Somebody ask Nanuet if she will be able to ride with me or do we need another way to move her." 

Kate choked back a sob and covered her eyes. She was thankful the others were busy with Ruby and didn't notice. Even as the others moved she continued to sit as tears and rain mixed on her face. In a few moments she looked up and started listening to the others. 

She waited until Jake and Ruby were mounted and Miss Shaw was distracted. "Let me do something for her," she said quietly to Jake, checking one more time to be sure she was unobserved. Kate rapidly cast her last two spells. The first pulled the water out of Ruby's clothes and hair, and the second warmed the blanket that was wrapped around her. "That will stay warm for an hour, she should be more comfortable now." Kate took off her duster and arranged it under the now cozy blanket and over Ruby. "It's still raining some, that should keep her from getting wet again. Let's get home." 

Jake waits until she finishes making Ruby more comfortable. "Give me a poke with something if I start to doze off," he says to Katherine and rubs his eyes. "Not too hard though, I bruise easy." He forces some short laughter. "Thanks. I'll just follow somebody." He replies, "I'll try, but I think I'll be asleep myself. Truth be told, Chester and Nanuet probably got more rest last night than we did. I just hope no one tramples me when I fall off my horse." 

Minerva stops praying and opens her eyes as she hears Nanuet say that Ruby will live." She looks up at him as he jokes about Ruby's death and gives him a crooked smile, understanding that his joke is a way to relieve the fear of almost losing his friend again. "Perhaps we should bring her to the Shaw ranch and get her out of those wet clothes. She needs to warm up and rest if she is going to recover." 

Nanuet tells Jake, "She should be able to ride with you, the bullet is out and the wound is healed. I am just concerned with how much blood she lost, only time can replace that. The sooner she gets to rest inside the better." Chester comments, "Who has the fastest horse? This chill can't be good for her. That was some mighty fine work, Nanuet." 

Trisha says, "Reenie's pretty fast, and she's strong enough to carry two," says Trisha. She stands up from where she was kneeling, and hands the reins to Jake. "You take good care of her, now." She's looking at Ruby as she says it, and it's not clear if she's talking about Ruby or the horse. Jake nods a bit dumbly, looking like someone who hasn't slept more than a couple of hours in the last two days, which he hasn't. "Um, thanks. We won't be racing ahead, so just all stay together." He looks around a couple of times and then points to a horse. "I was riding that one, it's not even mine." He laughs, "Tricia, Your father told me to watch out for you." He laughs again 

Trisha smiles at Jake: "No, Mr. Cook," she says. "My Pa told you I was to go to church, stay in my room and not speak to nobody. Am I right?" She turns away and helps the others get Ruby onto Reenie before mounting the horse Jake was riding. "He got a name?" she asks. He doesn’t respond. 

Nanuet states, "Don't worry, I will keep everyone on the trail and plodding forward. Rest while you can, the horses should have no trouble staying on the road and I will be awake." The group rides on for the next hour. The rain continues to be light, although thunder and lightening can be seen and heard well to the northwest.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 94, “At the Lazy-S Ranch“, Saturday, March 18th, 1882, 5:00 P.M. * 

They eventually reach the north/south road that connects the Lazy S Ranch to the main road. Tricia estimates that they are around a mile north of the ranch and leads the group onward. As they near the ranch a man wearing a yellow rain slicker and carrying a shotgun greets them. Tricia recognizes him as Calvin Hardey, one of the ranch hands. "Afternoon, Calvin," says Trisha. "Great weather, huh?" 

He replies, "Yeah, but odd for March, we usually don't get stuff like this until late summer." Calvin asks about Emery Shaw and the others who rode off with him. Trisha explains what happened at the battle, then gestures to Ruby. "She's hurt pretty bad," she says. "We need to get her into a bed, let her rest awhile." 

Chester looks miserable in the rain. "Do you have a fire going? We've been riding for a while in this weather. I'd love to dry off." Calvin says, "Should be one going in the house. Emery wanted most of us to stand guard until he comes back. Don Colburn and my brother Henry are watching the Herd. Dick Murphy and Bob Graham are watching the house and barn. Paul Towle and Raphael Garcia should be inside with Miss Ellen". 

He replies, "Thank you. Don't know if you remember us from a few months back. I'm Chester Martin. Nice to see you again." He shakes hands with Calvin. 

Kate looked from one face to the next, seeing the same weariness as she knew was on her own. Stopping here was the right thing to do, but she desperately wanted to push on to Promise City. She was worried about what had happened this morning with Ringo. She wanted to see Ginnie was safe with her own eyes, to warn Sonoma about what was going on, and to give Dorita one less thing to worry about. 

She shivered and sneezed, then leaned over to Jake. "You want to tuck Ruby inside or move on?" Flint says, "Bring her in, at least for a while. Her lips are blue again." Jake wearily nods in agreement. "Lets go in for a bit, then decide." 

They arrive at the main house, a huge two-story wooden building with thirty rooms inside. Dick Murphy is on the porch guarding and helps them lift Ruby off of the horse. He assists Jake in carrying her inside. He and Bob Graham then take the horses over to the barn. Back inside, Raphael Garcia comes out from the kitchen where he has been preparing dinner and helps get Ruby some warm blankets to wrap over her near the burning fireplace. 

Kate knelt down next to Ruby and felt her forehead. It was really too early to tell if she would be sick or not. Kate turned her head away and sneezed. The heat from the fireplace was too much after the chill that had settled into her bones. She sat down in a chair a few feet farther back and looked around, fighting her desire to sleep. 

Ruby did not awaken during the ride to the ranch. Jake keeps his hand on her stomach to make sure her breathing continues to be normal... just in case. After a bit Ruby starts trying to cuddle with Jake and she begins making the soft little moaning noises she makes when sleeping comfortably, and Jake relaxes. 

After setting Ruby down, Jake peels of his duster and hat. He stands by the fire for a few minutes before sitting back down next to Ruby. He tries to stay awake and watch her but quickly fails. He is sleeping when Ruby wakes up. Ruby barely moves as they move her from the horse to the house. 

They place her by the fire and she warms up quickly. As she comes to she starts to feel some pain in her shoulder, but nothing like earlier. Now she just feels weak and tired. She feels Kate’s hand gently brush her forehead. She cracks open her eyes and watches her friends talk around her, all looking weary and haggard. Finally with a small smile she speaks, "You all look like crap." 

Kate replies, "At least I look better than I feel. How are you feeling, Ruby? Any aches, beside in your shoulder?" "My whole body hurts." Ruby gingerly touches her shoulder. "Oooww. Are you hurt? Is everyone ok?" Ruby looks around the room, but her gaze sets upon the sleeping Jake. Kate says, "I'm alright, physically anyway. So is everyone else. You were the only..." Kate stopped and cleared her throat. "Do you want to spend the night here? It's warm, you can rest and eat." "I was the only what...?" Ruby is interrupted by the yelling from upstairs. 

Tricia Shaw had gone upstairs looking for her sister Ellen. Those downstairs hears some yelling. Eventually both young women return. Not long after that the Shaw Ranch's carriage and wagon driver Paul Toole also descends the second floor staircase, looking a little disheveled. Kate says to Ruby, "Or maybe that problem has already been solved.” 

Ruby tells Kate, I want to go home, but I can't ride. What does everyone else want to do?" Kate let out a deep breath and said, "I want to go home too. Miss Shaw, I don't suppose you called the carriage driver for us?" Ellen says, "Oh, are you in need of the carriage tonight? It is very poor weather to be going traveling." 

Kate answers, "Quite poor, but I think we'd like to get home yet tonight. We don't really need a carriage, we can ride. I just wondered since your sister had planned on going into town with us. It would certainly be better for Ruby." Ruby uses her last bit of energy and slowly reaches her arm out for Jake. She pushes some wet hair off his face, "Jake, wake up..." 

Jake startles and leaps to his feet and has his Colt half drawn before he stops. "Heh." He looks around the room and then back to Ruby, "You're looking better." "Thanks," Ruby tries to smile. "Come here," she says wearily. Jake sits next to her on the couch but Ruby doesn't have enough energy to move so far. "Jake, I want to go home, can we?" 

Tricia and Ellen go off into a side room. More yelling follows. No complete sentences are heard but the name "Paul" is stated more than once. Kate sighed. She hadn't meant to start an argument between the sisters. It was obvious that Ellen and Paul had been "entertaining" one another upstairs, and Ellen didn't want to give up her father free time with her paramour. Kate didn't have enough left to care. A carriage was better for Ruby, and that was more important then Ellen Shaw's love life. 

Before Chester heads inside, he takes Jeff aside. "Jeff, remember when I asked you if you had served in the Army? And you didn't want to talk about it. Well, it's time to tell your side of the story." 

Jeff tells Chester, "It's a long story. Starts with my Great-Grandfather. He helped build the Erie Canal back in the 1820's. He settled down on a plot of land on the canal that he bought from the canal owners. Worked it for the rest of his life, using mules to haul boats and barges along the canal. My Grandfather and Father did the same. That's what they were still doing when I was born back in October 1853. Then in '58 we got swindled. Our land was stolen from us. But the thieves had the state politicians in their back pockets and threatened eviction. He tried to appeal to the Federal Government but they backed the thieves too. 

We came out west then. My Grandfather didn't survive the journey west. He was healthy enough but his spirit was broken. Father blamed the politicians and developed a hatred for the Government. We settled in the area. When Arizona joined the Confederacy in '62 he was the first to join up. Was part of Sheord Hunter's troops. Fought here in Arizona and then moved on with Hunter to Texas. My father was with him at the battle of Brashier City, Louisiana in '64. That was a great Confederate Victory. They captured 1,300 Union prisoners, 11 heavy siege guns and over $ 2 million dollars worth of supplies. Only lost three men, but my father was one of them. 

Not long after that Major General John Bankhead Magruder, who headed the Confederate States Military Department of Texas, New Mexico and Arizona, send Sherod back to New Mexico and Arizona to recruit new forces. I signed up. I was only eleven, but had sprouted up early, being the same height and build that I am today. I lied and said I was eighteen. They knew I was younger than that but probably figured me for fifteen or sixteen. I was with Hunter's Brigade for the rest of the war." 

Chester comments, "That was dreadfully risky. Why would you abandon your family at such a young age? Your mother must have worried sick." Jeff Mills says, "She'd died by then, I was on my own anyway. Sherod Hunter became like a second father to me. Always looked after me. In '65 hundreds of Secessionists were escaping from Union-controlled Territory to Mexico. Colonel Hunter took it upon himself to reorganize them into a coherent fighting force. He knew we needed to be taken seriously. 

But Hunter's aims weren't to re-ignite the whole war, just to create a place for those who believed in State's rights to live. He through that President Johnson would be willing to concede The Arizona and New Mexico Territories to the Confederacy as long as we allowed the United States railroads to travel through them. That was the main reason for the Gadsten Purchase to begin with, to secure land for a railroad linking Texas to California. Colonel Hunter crossed back into the states in '66 for a secret meeting with representatives of President Johnson but nothing came of that meeting. 

Then in '68 Grant was elected president and Hunter realized that Grant would never negotiate with him. Colonel Hunter disbanded the unit but kept in touch with each of us. Grant left office in '77 and Rutherford Hayes took office, a truly honest man if there ever was one.” Chester comments, “I've got a bone to pick with President Hayes, but on the whole he was an honest man.” 

Jeff continues, “Hayes’s policies were for southern reconciliation. Hunter called us all back to Mexico and started negotiations again. But then silver and gold were discovered in the territories and the Government was less inclined to deal. That's when things got really difficult and I had a falling out with Colonel Hunter. I left Mexico and came back here again. The Government's been after me ever since, as has Sherod. Chet, I'm stuck in the middle of a damned tug of war and neither side will listen to me." 

Back inside, Jake rubs his eyes. "Ya. We'll figure something out." He looks around for Tricia but doesn't see her. Quickly he hears her though. He follows the sound of the women's voices. Nanuet interjects, “"Well, I can't answer for how the rest of you feel but I got my rest last night and I am OK to continue on. Ruby seems to be doing OK so I don't have a problem with it if we want to keep going. Besides, I wouldn't want us to put a burden on these kind folks." Ruby says, "I'm just really tired and beat up, I want to go home. How bad am I anyway?" 

Tricia heads out to the barn. She comes back a few minutes later and announces "I told them to hook up the coach. Paul, get your rain slicker, you're going to need it." Ellen starts to open her mouth to protest but one 'Shut up or I'll tell father' look from Tricia silences her. 

Kate says, "Thank you, Miss Shaw. We appreciate the trouble you're taking for us." Kate turned to Ruby and said, "You'll be fine, and you just need some rest. It was an ugly wound, but you knew that. You'll be home in no time now and you can rest in your own bed." She pulled herself out of the chair, glad she hadn't let herself fall asleep. Once she did that, there would be no moving again for hours. "Come on Ruby, let's get you ready to go." 

Ruby laughs to herself “She just has this motherly way about her“ . She's come very far from the women I met on the stage that day for sure. Ruby watched Kate look over all her friends, concerned about all of them. One of Kate's greatest strengths was the caring and love she had for others, sometimes foolishly naive and trusting but that is what made her who she was. 

Ruby smiles up at Kate as she adjusts the blanket around her. Ruby reaches out her hand and grabs Kate's, although weakly. Looking her in the eyes she says softly, "Thank you, Katherine Kale." Ruby breaks her gaze on Kate and turns her head. "I'll be glad to be home." 

"Where's Chester and Jeff?" Jake asks and then heads out to get everyone together. Outside Chester asks, "Why are they still after you? I mean you haven't taken up arms against the Union in years. And Hunter should be able to take no for an answer, right? Anyway, you need to tell Jake at least some of what you've told me." Jeff hesitates to answer and looks relieved when Jake comes over and interrupts them. 

Jake says, "Chester, can you, Nanuet and Tricia figure out how we get back? Who rides horses, who's in the coach and whatever else is important. I'm tired, I can't think." Jake walks over to Jeff Mills while the plans are being made. He puts Jeff's old revolver in Jeff's hands in a way that others in the room wouldn't notice and blocks the view of the man putting it away. "Thanks. We need to talk sometime soon." Jake pats him on the shoulder and smiles before going back to help Ruby get ready to travel. 

Bob Graham comes in soon and announces that the horse team is hooked up to the carriage. He tells the group "Your horses are as tired as you guys look. Better leave them here tonight, we can have somebody ride them into Promise City tomorrow for you." Flint announces that he's staying at the ranch to help with the new cattle when they arrive the next day. Tricia replies "Good, it's going to be a crowded enough carriage as it is. Who wants to ride shotgun topside?" 

Chester states, "Sure, Jake. Ruby should definitely be in the coach. It'll be bumpy, but it'll keep the rain off her. Kate doesn't look well either. You look like you're about to fall asleep on your feet, so in the coach you go. Don't want you falling off your horse." Chester smiles. "Minerva can make sure Ruby does well. I can ride ahead of the coach to scout out the path." 

Kate says, "That sounds fine Chester, except why don't you just ride on the coach. As Mr. Graham said, the horses are tired." Chester replies, "Because there may still be cowboys out there. I don't want to get caught by surprise again. They won't be good hosts the next time." She says, "I don't have the energy to argue with you, Chester. Do it however you like." 

Kate turns to the hand and says, "Thank you, Mr. Graham, you've been very kind." Once she was sure Ruby was settled Kate gathered her own things and got into the carriage. Nanuet says, "Not sure how many can fit on or in the coach, but I can ride or sit on top. The ladies should be the ones in the coach. How many does it seat?" 

Before getting into the coach, Jake gathers up all his and Ruby's gear and weapons from their horses. He groans a bit under the weight. Ruby marvels at how gingerly everyone is treating her. They help her into the coach, a coach she is familiar with. At one point Jake is loading gear and they are alone. Ruby looks up at him, "Over there," she points, "Is the good stuff." Jake starts moving past her and she grabs his arm, "Jake, what happened? I don't remember that much. Everyone looks so... grim." 

Jake smiles and drops his bundle in a loud clunk. People are climbing in and he squeezes in next to Ruby. "Lucky Jake Cook to be here in this nice warm coach with all these beautiful women." He leans in close to Ruby and whispers in her ear. "We thought we were going to lose you. You didn't listen when I said no hero stuff." Jake takes hold of her hand and leans back with his eyes close. 

Ruby raises her eyebrows, "You did?" She looks at Jake who already has his eyes closed and another wave of exhaustion comes over her. She looks around the coach, her friends looking how she is feeling. Now was not the time to ask more questions. She leans into Jake and falls right asleep. 

Minerva had fallen fast asleep as soon as she lay in front of the warm fire. She awakened to the shouting going on upstairs and prepared to journey back to Promise City. She gathered up her belongings called to Luna and crawled into the coach "I have got to rest before this sermon. Can't give the Vigilance Committee ‘what for’ if I can't stay awake" she thinks before resuming her nap. 

Tricia has Raphael Garcia bring out a good-sized trunk which is fastened onto the top of the carriage. Jake, Kate, Minerva, Nanuet, Ruby and Tricia go inside. Jeff heads up top, being loaned a large rain slicker by Graham. Chester rides alongside. 

The Concord Coach is quite lavish, with well cushioned seats covered with red velvet that matches the interior side of the window curtains, the outside of the curtains being a charcoal gray. The inside of the coach is paneled with mahogany wood. The interior is illuminated by a gas lantern suspended from the center of the ceiling. The coach also has a small liquor cabinet that is presently stocked with Scotch Whiskey, Gin and a bottle of Tequila with four glasses made of fine-cut crystal are attached to the cabinet. 

Kate looked at the opulent coach, feeling very at home in such surroundings. "That seems quite a large trunk for one night, Miss Shaw. How long is the trip into Promise City from here?" Trisha shrugs and says, "It's only a couple of hours, Mrs. Kale. We should be there by mid-evening." She pauses, looking back at the house; Ellen is standing in the doorway, looking sullen and angry. "But I might be staying a while." Saying nothing else, Trisha gets on board. 

Paul takes a back way rather than the main road to avoid the Cowboy Gang. The less traveled path is far more hilly and bumpier than the main road, and there is continuous thunder and lightening, but all of that is oblivious to most of those inside the carriage who sleep like babies. 

Minerva sleeps for a while and awakens to see everyone sleeping peacefully around her. She pulls out a pencil and paper and works on touching up her sermon. She is still quite tired and a bit cranky and so is not very charitable in her remarks. She looks over what she has written and a wicked smile plays across her lips." Hmm a bit harsh but they DO have it coming to them." she thinks and reaches down to pour herself a small glass of tequila to ease her aching muscles, while she ponders what else she can say to make the committee squirm.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 95, “Home Again“, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 7:00 P.M. * 

The coach pulls up to the front door of the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. Chester calls out, "Hey, we're home now. I need to change and eat. Then sleep. Ugh. I hate rain." Nanuet comments, “Well when I left on my little errand I never figured it would end like this and I never thought I would be this happy to see this place." 

"Almost home," Kate said, still half asleep. "I have another block or so to go. Let's get Ruby inside and settled, then I need to get back to the El Parador." She rubbed her eyes and climbed out, her body stiff from staying still after moving for so long. "I can't wait to get to bed." 

After a little bit of sleep, Jakes mind begins to function again. While he gathers up his stuff he talks, "Let's unload here and get any news of what is going on first. Someone will need to get the Marshall, but don't tell him much let me handle that. Katherine shouldn't go over to the El Parador alone, after we make sure things are well here she should have an escort." Ruby wakes, but barely, when the coach stops. "Jaaakkkeeeeeeee," Ruby whines, "Take me to bed." And," Jake continues wincing a bit, "I'll help Ruby upstairs." 

Paul offers to drop Mrs. Kale off at her hotel. Tricia has Jeff Mills held get the trunk down from the carriage and carry it inside the Lucky Lady. She tells Jeff "Just put it in my room, where ever that might be." 

Kate says, "You don't mind if I go, do you Jake? I know you want to get information, but I'm not sure how much longer I can keep going. Unless you really object, I'll let Paul take me home. I doubt my appointment waited this long for me." "If you are sure you'll be safe enough, go." Jake looks a little worried. "Just be careful." 

Minerva stays in the carriage with Kate. "I'll stop over at the El Parador with you before I head home. I definitely need to take a bath before church tomorrow though" "Let's go," Kate said to Paul and the coach jostled forward. "There's no baths at the El Parador, you know. We'll have to send someone to escort you home from the El Parador. None of us should be walking out alone." 

Jake checks in with Hoover before going upstairs. "Is everything OK here? Anything strange going on in town or have you seen that Ringo character hanging around?" Hoover replies, "Nope, it's been a quiet day. Expect it to be a quiet night too, between the weather and the boxing over at the Palace. Tony and Job should be able to handle the tables, you look like you need a break." 

"I look like hell you mean." Jake manages a real laugh. Then he says quietly to Hoover, "The Cowboy gang is causing all kinds of trouble, so keep your eyes open. Don't hesitate to get me if anything seems wrong. But yes, I need some sleep." Jake takes Ruby upstairs, and then makes another trip for all the gear. 

Jake helps Ruby pull off her clothes and puts her in bed before leaving. Jake is gone a moment before Ruby pulls herself up. With great effort she walks over to the mirror and looks at her wound. She touches it and it stings, so she pulls her hand back. She breathes a very heavy sigh as she looks her body over. Scars were not something Ruby was good at accepting and this one was very visible. Her legs start to give out a bit so she walks back over to the bed. There is some fresh water in a bowl next to the bed, and Ruby carefully wipes her face and her injury clean. She climbs back in bed and lies flat staring at the ceiling, the memories of her friends standing over her as she was dying coming back to her. Ruby turns on her side, pulls her knees to her chest, and starts crying. 

Chester climbs the stairs up to his room. He grabs a towel and dries himself off. He changes into fresh clothes, then spends some time cleaning his revolvers and rifle. He leaves them upstairs, while he goes down to the bar. Chester sees Harry Rote. "Hi Harry. Could I have a beer, please. It's been a long day. How's that Luc been working out?" Harry replies, "He's gone. That cousin of Nanuet's and the half-orc came by late morning. Said they needed some help. He felt obligated to them after the trouble you guys got into over in Galeyville and decided to go off with them. Not sure exactly where they rode off to." 

Since all the others are off Nanuet decides to stay and watch over the Lucky Lady. He puts on a clean set of clothes, rebraids his hair and takes a seat at a corner table with a glass of whiskey. Chester sees Nanuet at the corner table. "Hey there. How are you doing? I'm thinking of getting something to eat. Want anything?" 

Nanuet replies, "Actually, that is a great idea. It's been so long since we had something decent to eat." Chester says, "Let me go in the kitchen and ask Maria." Chester heads back. "Maria, could me and Nanuet get something for dinner, please?" She states, “Here's some buffalo stew and a couple slices of bread." "Thank you," he replies. 

Nanuet sees Chester returning with the bowls of stew and bread. "Thanks Chet, no matter what the other's say about you, I think you're OK." he says with his trademark wink and smile. Chester laughs. "Thanks, I think. Just what are the others saying? You're not what I expected either." He walks over to the bar and gets a bottle of whiskey. "I think we need some more of this too. What do you say?" Chester states, "You've twisted my arm. Make it a double." 

Nanuet pours two healthy sized glasses of whiskey and begins digging into his stew ravenously. "Mmmph mmmph mmmphps" he says back to Chester then spits out his food in a loud guffaw. He swallows then continues. "They don't say anything, I was just kidding. Jake seems to trust you which says a lot, and I trust you to. You're a stand up guy and I like having you around Chet." Chester replies, "Very funny. You're all my friends, so I like being around you. Nobody's judgmental. I guess it's because we all have some dark places in our pasts." 

Jake drags himself back up the stairs and unceremoniously drops the gear one last time, in the corner of their room. "I should go over and find Warren Earp and," he finally notices Ruby is crying. "Hey, does it still hurt that bad?" Jake quickly strips off his duster and hat. Ruby hadn't heard Jake come in their room and was surprised to hear his voice. She quickly tries to wipe her face clean. "Uh, no it's ok, I'm fine. You should go see Warren, that's a good idea." 

He asks, "You sure?" Ruby nods her head. Jake takes a minute to clean his face and hands, looks at his clothes and just shakes his head. He puts his duster and hat back on and says to Ruby before leaving, "Rest, I'll be quick about it." As soon as Jake leaves, the memories of the events of the day and especially the emotions overwhelm Ruby and she starts crying again. She curls up again and cries until she passes out from the sheer exhaustion of it all. 

The coach drops Minerva and Kate off at the doorstep of the El Parador. Paul doesn't waste any time before riding off to head back to the Shaw ranch. As the two women approach the doorway they hear piano playing and singing from inside. 

The Cantina is nice and lively. An auburn-haired half-elvan woman attired in Indian-style buckskin clothing is seated at the piano bench, playing and singing Irish folk songs. Most of the tables are filled with the usual patrons, with Carlos Ramirez leading a card game, Pepita Alvarez and Angelica Huesca entertaining a pair of male patrons at another table, and many of the other Saturday night regulars eating and drinking. One table has an odd collection of men who neither women have seen before, two human men in cowboy garb, a teenage boy in cowboy garb, a half-orc in Chinese clothing and a human in a suit and tie. 

Kate took off her jacket and breathed a deep sigh. Not long now and she could get some rest, as long as everything was alright here. "Miss Florencia, I'm going to find Dorita and Ginnie and make sure everything is ok, then I have every intention of going straight to bed. I'm not sure what your plans are, but I should be back out in a minute." Minerva replies, "My plan, Senora is to be sure that everything is well with you before I head off to a bath a meal and a bed. " 

Kate headed off to the kitchen and went inside, leaning against the wall to keep standing. "Dorita? Has everything been alright today? Where's Ginnie?" Dorita states, "Everything fine. Better than fine, Grandfather come back safe. Ginnie up in room studying, Grandfather give her new book to read. She help me serve supper then go upstairs to read. She very excited about book." Kate let out a long breath and caught herself before she could fall. Her hands were shaking. "Thank you, Dorita. I'll go upstairs and see your Grandfather, then I'm going to bed." 

Minerva, dirty and weary from this horrific day sits at a table, eyeing the odd assortment of men at the table across from her while she waits for Kate to return. Kate stumbled out of the kitchen and back into the Cantina proper. She spotted Grant Keebler on the way and brought him over to Minerva. "Everything's fine," she told the priestess. "Miss Florencia would like to go over to the bathhouse. Would you escort her please? Thanks. And thank you, Miss Florencia, for today. Good night." 

Minerva returns to the Comstock House and tiptoes up the stairs to avoid questions from Bea and Rustle. She gathers up clean clothing and various toiletries and heads over to the bathhouse. Clean and slightly refreshed she returns to the Comstock house in search of a light meal before she retires to her room to finish the preparations for tomorrows sermon "Well that should just about cover it" she say's with an evil gleam in her eye as she puts down her pencil. She stretches and yawns, strips off her clothes and crawls under the covers. She glances over to the icons of Minerva and Jupiter on her dresser "Good night Minerva, Good night Zeus. Thanks for your help" she whispers and drifts off to sleep. 

Kate made her way upstairs and into her teacher’s rooms. "Mr. Gonzales?" She finds him in the library, sitting in a padded chair with his head leaning over onto the desk and on his arm. He is sound asleep and lightly snoring. She concludes that he must have had a long and busy day as well. She didn't want to wake him, but she knew from experience that he'd be sorry he slept that way in the morning. 

She went into his bedroom and picked up a blanket and brought it back to the library. She shook him for a few moments, seeing if she could wake him enough to get him to go to bed. Gonzales awakens and rubs his eyes. He notices Kate and says "Sandpiper....what time is it?" "Somewhere between 7:00 and 7:30 P.M.” she replies. She laid the blanket across his shoulders. "Go to bed, you'll be stiff if you sleep here. I'm going to sleep myself, we can talk tomorrow. I'm glad you're back safe." 

Jake leaves by the Lucky Lady’s front door, pulling his collar up and hat down, and heads over to the Marshall's office looking for Warren Earp. Warren is in when Jake arrives. Gesturing to Lane Gifford in the cell Warren says "Hello, I gather this conversation isn't for his ears?" Jake nods yes and follows Warren for a quiet conversation where no one else can hear them. Jake says, "I'm bone tired, but you need to know a few things. This conversation isn't for the Marshall either, it is for Warren Earp. Do you understand what I mean." Jake waits for him to acknowledge before continuing. "I think we have some common problems." 

Jake tells him about Johnny Ringo coming to the Lucky Lady, his friends as hostages, and Ringo's threat of war with the Earps. "I hope Rodriguez told you I came by last night? Well, we got our friends back safely. Unfortunately there was an accident and the ranch the Cowboy gang was using burned to the ground." Jake pauses and nods before continuing, "Warren, they had a Gattling gun! I believe it was destroyed in the fire though." 

Jake then tells about returning the stolen cattle to the Shaws. "While we were with the Shaws another group of Cowboy gang attacked us on the road. As far as we know, there are no living Cowboy gang members who witnessed either event." Jake pauses again to let that sink in. "We have not seen Ringo since last night though, and I worry about what he is up to. I don't know if he knows any of this happened yet. Something close to twenty members of the Cowboy gang turned in their membership today." 

Jake pauses and then concludes, "Now, I don't know what to do next but lots of folks are in danger including you and your brothers. Do you think Marshall Warren Earp will have any questions for this law-abiding citizen regarding today's unfortunate events? I don't want to be on the wrong side of the law on this, and Ringo is going to be big trouble for both of us." 

Warren says, "Sounds like they got what they deserved. They kidnapped your friends, you rescued them, doesn't sound like anything else for me to do. Besides, my authority is here in the town and near it. I didn't see fire from any burning places today, so it sounds like this took place outside of my jurisdiction. My only suggestion is that you don't tell the Deputy Sheriff. His boss Sheriff Behan is friendly with the Cowboys." 

"I'll take that advice." Jake scratches his chin, "Did you get anything out of Gifford? I'd sure like to know who paid money to stop us the day your brother got shot." Warren says, "No, he's been as tight lipped as they get. He had one visitor early this morning, a Len Wagner, but they didn't say much of anything to each other." 

Jake replies, "Nor are they likely to again until the afterlife...." Jake stifles a yawn. "Kindly let me know if you hear any other word on any Cowboy gang in town. I need to get some sleep. Watch your back." Jake bids him good night and heads back to his room at the saloon. 

Nanuet and Chester had actually gotten more sleep than any of the others, so they offer to take bouncer/guard duty this evening and send the exhausted Jeff Mills off to bed. As Hoover had predicted, it turns out to be a quiet night, with few patrons other than the players at the two poker tables, and those have fewer than usual. Trisha Shaw begins the night at Tony Lucky's poker table but doesn't care for the lewd way he looks at her so moves over to Job's table instead. 

Back at the El Parador, Katherine interrupts Ginnie's reading. Kate notices the book's subject, The Iliad by Homer. The book is in the original Greek and Ginnie has been writing out a translation in English. The particular chapter she is translating is about the fate of Atlantis. "Ma'am Kate!" she yells upon Katherine's entry. 

Ginnie tells Kate about the morning's visit from Mr. John Peters. Ginnie says, "He asked a lot of questions about you but I didn't tell him anything. I don't trust him. I did check him out, there weren't any wanted posters of him at either the Marshall or Sheriff's offices and the Deputy Marshall didn't know anything about him. He stayed an hour and then left. Wanted to know where your ranch was but I wouldn't tell him. He said he was a friend of your husband but since he hadn't been at either memorial service I figured that he was lying." 

Kate replies, you did just the right thing, Ginnie. That man was Johnny Ringo. He did know my husband, but I don't think he knew him enough to call him a friend. Yesterday Nanuet and Mr. Martin started for Tombstone, and the Cowboy Gang grabbed them. Last night we went and got them back. It's not the first time we've crossed the Cowboy Gang, Ginnie. Johnny Ringo was here to blackmail me in order to secure their release. 

We both have to be careful the next few days Ginnie. Johnny Ringo intends to have his war with the Earps, and he doesn't intend to let us sit on the sidelines." Kate went over and hugged the girl. "I'm not trying to frighten you, but I thought you should know what's happening. I know the girl I met in Tombstone can keep her head on her shoulders. Probably better than I can." She let go and sat back on her heels. "And now I have got to get some sleep. You go right ahead and keep reading, the light won't bother me." 

Kate started getting changed for bed and asked, "Ringo didn't leave any message? I'm rather surprised he came himself, he only said I'd receive instructions, not that I'd see him." Ginnie says, “No Ma'am. Well, actually, he started to write out something in Latin but I was following along as he wrote. When he realized that I was able to understand it he changed his mind and crumbled it up. He tossed it down outside but I had Ricardo fetch it." 

She reaches into her pocket and hands over the crumbled up note. Ginnie translates "I asked for an answer from you and Food Preparer, Now I will..." "That's all he wrote. By Food Preparer does he mean Mr. Cook? I thought at first he meant Dorita, especially since she can read Latin, but she didn't think so as he hadn't asked her much of anything before." Kate sat down next to Ginnie and sighed. "Yes, he means Mr. Cook. It's not hard to guess what he's going to do, or at least try to do, and I'm too tired to even be afraid." She slipped her arm around Ginnie's shoulder and hugged her again. "I'm glad you're safe. I don't know how far Ringo will go, but I'm afraid it's farther than I could even imagine.” 

Ginnie says, "I'm sorry Ma'am Kate, I didn't recognize him. I'd seen Johnny Ringo before in Tombstone but never up close, and then he had long hair and wore cowboy clothes, not at all like the man who was here this morning." Kate replies, "It's alright Ginnie. Ringo looked different the last time I saw him too, but I was only inches away from him. His face was hard to forget. I may have to be away a lot in the next few days, you'll have to be careful and stick close to Dorita and Mr. Gonzales. But we can talk more about that tomorrow. I need to rest, I'm no good to anyone like this." 

Kate staggered over to her bed, sneezed a couple times, and crawled in. "Good night, Ginnie." "Goodnight Ma'am Kate. I'll probably be in rather late, Dorita has asked me to help her out in the kitchen. She's short handed tonight since Sonoma is still out at the ranch and Pedro and Jose are heading off to help out some friends. Saturdays are still the busiest night here at the Cantina, that fighting over at the Palace hasn't hurt our business any since most of our patrons are non-humans and aren't allowed into the Palace. Don't worry about me missing sleep, I slept late this morning with you away." 

Kate says, "Keep your eyes open, dear. I didn't tell Dorita what's happening, I should..." She was actually trying to make her body move, but it was barely responsive and she was almost asleep already. "Can you tell Dorita what I told you please? Be careful," she finished as her eyes dropped closed. 

At around nine-thirty, Trisha calls it a night at the poker table and slips out of the Lucky Lady. She walks through the dark streets of Promise City, doing her best to stay unnoticed, and swiftly finds her way to the Alhambra Saloon. She opens the door rather cautiously. The saloon is almost empty, except for the bartender, watching her a little as he cleans a glass, and a few lone men dotted about. 

Trisha looks about, a little warily, and for a minute she doesn't see who she's looking for. Then a young man at a table near the bar looks up from his drink, and his eyes light up. She makes for his table, barely keeping herself from running. "I thought you'd never come," he says, taking her hand. “I thought you wouldn't be here," she replies. She sits down beside him and they kiss gently. "I missed you, Simon." 

He smiles at her, and she rests her head on his shoulder. "Darling," the young man says, "I've been hoping this day would come. Will you father come for you?" "Probably," says Trisha with a sigh. "But it shouldn't be for a few days. He thinks I'm here to hear a lady preach in the morning - so by the time he figures out I'm not coming back, it oughta be too late for him to do anything about it." She looks into his eyes. "Right?" 

He replies, "Right, but I'm worried about what he'll do to Pa. You father founded this region, we're just a pair of no-account newcomers. We don't even own the land we're mining on, just leasing it. Where are you staying? Is there room for me there?" Trisha sits up a little straighter. "I got a room at the Lucky Lady," she says. "But it'll mean sneaking around again. My Pa's friendly with the owners, and he's got them keeping an eye on me. And no doubt he told Jake Cook to make sure I didn't speak to no men." She smiles. "Let alone share a bed with one." 

"We'll be careful," Simon replies. He then says, "But we should have us some level of privacy in here to talk at least. Most of the folks have gone off to watch some boxing at one of the other saloons. And the owner, Mr. Lord, will let us use the little room out back if we slip him a few bucks. He was saving the room for a halfling friend to use tonight but the little guy won't be back until tomorrow." "Sounds good to me," says Trisha. "Truth be told, Ruby and Jake are pretty beat right now. We wait a couple hours, probably nobody will notice us sneaking back."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 96, “Wonderful Things“, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 10:30 P.M. * 

A few hours pass until Kate is awakened by a booming thunderclap and bright flash of lightening. Before falling back to sleep she notices light inside of her room. She opens her eyes to see the spirit of the deceased centaur Storm Golden Eye standing before, comprised of translucent light. Storm speaks saying, "Katherine, I have need of you to deliver a message for me." 

Kate pushed herself up, squeezed her eyes shut, and opened them again. She wasn't sure if Storm was really here or if she was hallucinating. "Storm? You know I'll do whatever I can, but I can't guarantee my state of mind." Storm replies, "Katherine, I must go. I will be heading to another realm, one that I may not return from. 

I need for you to speak with Nanuet. Tell him that I am proud of him. He has done well, far better than I could have expected. He no longer needs by assistance, he has found another. While he and the woman known as Minerva are both novice priests their strengths and weaknesses compliment one another and they can each learn much from the other. Between her, Kajika and Maska he will learn what he needs. 

My predecessors for Apache Ambassadors have returned, so he need not shoulder that responsibility any longer. They will carry that task from this point forward, although the Apache will forever remain his friends and appreciate all that he has done for him. Do you understand what I have told you?" Katherine replies, "I believe so, and I will tell him. But why do you not speak directly to him?" 

Storm replies, "I will not be alone on this journey. My traveling companion wanted to say a final goodbye." She then hears the word "Katie" spoken from a voice that she never expected to hear again. Standing now beside Storm is the form of Thomas Kale, made of the same translucent light as the centaur. "I will wait for you," Storm states to Thomas as she fades away. Thomas steps forward, taking Kate's hands in his. She can feel his familiar caress as the two look into each others eyes. 

Kate lifted her hand and gingerly touched his face, as if afraid her touch would break whatever spell brought him there. She drank in the sight of him, the pale, reddish hair, the bright blue eyes, the hint of a smile at the corners of his mouth. Her voice broke. "Tom." 

She stepped in and buried her face in his shoulder. For an endless moment they stayed locked in their embrace, then a hand lifted her face and her tears were wiped away by gentle fingers. "No more tears, Katie." She swallowed and nodded, never taking her eyes from his face. "How is this possible? I thought....I thought you had...moved on." 

He replies, "Storm explained that to me. Most people do when they die, provided that those they know let them. People who wouldn’t let me go have kept me here. First it was Colby Tucker, he was distraught and wouldn't allow me to move on. He knew I was dead but wanted it to all be just a bad dream. He kept my spirit in Tombstone...and then you arrived and stayed as well. Between the two of you I was rooted to the town where I had perished until the two of you accepted it. He eventually did...you...well, I don't have to remind you of your months in Tombstone. 

You finally moved on, coming here and allowing your friends to help you see beyond the past and to the future. I would have finally moved on then, in January, but then became rooted to Tombstone yet again, this time by my killer. Your presence stirred up guilt, haunting his every moment while both awake and in his dreams. He couldn't get me...what he did to me...out of his mind so here I remained, with Morgan Earp keeping me here. 

But that has now ended. He....he was shot just a few minutes ago and is now dying. When his spirit moves on mine finally will as well. I will be going to a better destination than he will. We had been told that the dead move on to the realm of Hades, as Storm assures me most followers of the Greek and Roman church does. She says that it is a place of despair. She has offered to bring me to somewhere better for eternity, a place of her religion. And she says that you can join me there too when your time comes, which hopefully won't be for many many decades." 

Kate answers, "You know I would follow you anywhere, even into Hades. But I hated the thought of you there. Storm is wise and kind, I know any place she considers worthy to go to be a place you'll be happy in. And I will follow you when the time is right." Kate slipped back down to the bed, her hand still holding her husband's. "Sit with me?" 

Tom folded his long legs and sat on the bed, pulling Kate against him with an arm around her waist and taking her hand with his free hand. She leaned against him and sighed. "I miss you so much. I miss waking up with you, riding with you, fighting with you," she smiled. "Especially going to bed with you and falling asleep listening to you breathe. Sometimes I forget and think you'll just come walking in the door, and it breaks my heart when I remember. It all happened so suddenly. I was so happy coming to you and then everything changed." 

He pulls her close into a long embrace and the two fall back onto the bed. The hug seems to last forever. He strokes her hair and says, "I know Katie, and I wish things had turned out differently." The two fall into a deep passionate kiss. 

He says, "I'd like to be interred on your ranch rather than in Tombstone. Storm says that I will always be able to hear when you talk to me. This is the final time that we'll get to see one another, and this meeting is a great gift from the gods. As a spirit I shouldn't have any physical substance but Storm was able to tap into the earth magics of this region to grant me this...that's why we're having this unusual weather." 

Another long kiss follows. "Our time is short...we should make the most of it." His hands remove her nightclothes. His spirit form is attired in the clothing that he wore the day he died....but those garments fade away, revealing his body. Katie feels his bare chest against hers, stronger, healthier and more robust than when she had seen him last. 

Kate explored his body with her hands as he worked the thick braid of her hair loose to spill over her shoulders. Every nerve was awake, the feel of his skin was sending shivers down her spine. She pressed herself harder against him, as if she couldn't get close enough. The exhaustion of the day was gone; she couldn't even remember what it felt like. All she could feel was him in this strong body she remembered from years ago. She let go of everything and made love to her husband with a passion that her friends would never have suspected lived in the modest Mrs. Kale. 

And so they continued for quite some time as the weather raged outside. At the very climax of the love making a massive bolt of lightening came down from the sky directly towards the El Parador. As it neared the roof it forked into three separate bolts, striking down in a triangle around the building, temporarily illuminating the structure while doing no permanent damage save for three scorch marks in the earth where the bolts struck. A massive roar of thunder follows and then the storm begins to dissipate. 

Thomas Kale looks into his wife's eyes and says "Goodbye Katie, I love you" as he begins to fade away, her hands passing through the light where his solid body was just seconds before. "I love you, Tom. I'll bring you home." she cried after the fading form, knowing he heard. "Tell Storm I thank her, for everything." 

Katherine lay breathing deeply for a few long moments in the warm, twisted sheets. It hadn't been just a dream, she was certain of it. She could still feel him, still smell his cologne in the air. With shaking hands she reached for her robe and wrapped it around her overheated skin. She went to the window and opened it, listening to the rain. From this night she would always find the sound of a storm to be one of the sweetest sounds in the world. 

Light reappears inside of the room and Storm Golden Eye stands before Kate one more. Storm says "It is time. Morgan Earp is no more, Tom's bond to this realm has been broken. I will bring him now to a place of eternal happiness. Please show the proper thanks to the gods for this wonderful thing that they have brought you." 

Kate nodded. "Of course. I can't tell you how grateful I am," she said, her flesh still quivering and covered with goose bumps. "But I do not know your gods, or how to properly thank them. I need instruction." 

Storm says "It was not just my gods and those of the Apache that were involved in this. The gods of this region's elves are indeed grateful to you for helping to save the earth spirit and for keeping the Apache from being killed, and were able to assist. But it was Thomas's devotion to his gods that brought about this meeting. And also your actions as well, for choosing a marker for his grave that honored the Goddess Diana. That act alone swayed her to become personally involved in tonight's miracle." 

"Diana?" Kate dropped weakly into the chair by the window. "The stone was the right thing to do. It is Tom's, it should reflect his feelings, not mine. I have been to church once since I was five years old, and that was my wedding day. There was... when my father went to the war...." she stopped. "I do not even know the gods of my Father, Storm. What do I do?" 

The centaur replies, "What do you do? You honor Diana's gift. Most people believe the Greek and Roman deities to be the same but just with different names. That is not entirely true. The Greeks worship Artemis as the Goddess of the Hunt and the Moon. The Goddess worshipped as Diana is both of those, but she is also the Roman Goddess of Fertility. You can honor her gift to the two of you by raising your son to be a good man." 

"My son? Storm, I...." She was thankful she was sitting as her head swam. Her hands were already unconsciously laid over her stomach. "This is the miracle." Kate tried to go on, but her voice broke and she covered her face with her hands and cried. 

Storm replies, "Yes, his seed is within you. Consider this part of the balance of life. Until today you influenced the lives of others but you never began or ended a life. Now on the same day that a man died by your hands you have an opportunity to bring a new man into the world." 

"May I raise a better man than the one whose life I ended today," she prayed fervently. "But today was not the first time I killed a man. Once before I.... They attacked our coach, we had to defend ourselves." 

Storm states, "Your attack did not kill either of those men. One of those men did die from his injuries, but from the wound that Nanuet had caused not from yours, and he would have survived had he sought medical attention. Jake and Nanuet were aware of that, they found the pair in the bandit's cave. The other man, a Mr. Carl Rollins, is alive and well. He had been healed by Nanuet and then released. Mr. Rollins returned the favor just last week when he saved Nanuet and Chester's lives during their visit to Galeyville." 

Kate sighed and sagged back against the chair back. "Thank you. I doubt Jake and Nanuet even knew I had injured either of those men. When shooting starts it's impossible to keep track of who did what. Thank you for telling me. And thank you for taking care of Tom. I have no idea how you found him, but I'm so glad you did." 

Storm replies, "It would have been hard for me not to see him as he was the only spirit looming in Tombstone who had a good aura. When he followed you around town on your last two visits there it became obvious who he was. I have to be going now. Give Nanuet the message that I told you earlier. Say goodbye to the others for me as well." She then begins to fade away, as Tom had ten minutes earlier. 

"Goodbye, Storm," Katherine said softly as the spirit faded away. She stayed in her chair by the window for a long while, listening as the rain slowed and eventually stopped. Speaking with Storm had forced her to start thinking, but she still felt wrapped in the light Tom had brought. Her skin was still hot to the touch, her heart still beating hard. 

She had no idea how long Tom had been there, or how long she had been wrapped in her dreams, but eventually she realized Ginnie would be back soon. She could not be found like this, dressing gown half on and sitting up. Reluctantly she slipped back into her nightgown and crawled into bed. His scent still lingered in the sheets. Kate buried her face against the pillow and breathed deep. After a long while sleep came again, filled with dreams she had believed long lost.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 97, “The Complication“, Saturday, March 18th , 1882, 11:30 P.M. * 

Nanuet and Chester spent the evening watching over things at the Lucky Lady and keeping each other company. It was not long after the patrons left when Nanuet felt the need for rest. He bid Chester a good night and made his way to the grove. Yes, there was a storm but he felt that he needed to be out of doors with no roof over his head tonight. "Ruby would probably have something to say if she saw me outside tonight." he said laughing softly. He wrapped himself in a blanket, covering his head and made his way to the nearby grove. He found a sheltered spot and made himself as comfortable as he could and then commenced his reverie. Tonight’s would be an interesting one with all of the days events to consider. 

Several hours later Nanuet is awakened from his trance by a tremendous thunderclap nearby. He quickly gets to his feet and exits the grove looking to see if the lightning had struck any buildings, as it certainly had been close enough. Seeing that the town was apparently untouched he turned inward to his own thoughts. It was now a new day, but the sun had not yet risen. Sunday, the day that those who worshipped the Greek and Roman Gods had chosen for their day of worship to their Gods. If that was the day they had chosen it was certainly good enough for him. Nanuet made his way back into the grove and fell to his knees and prayed. He prayed for the spirits of those men who had fallen yesterday, prayed for the health and safety of his friends and prayed for the continued guidance of his ancestors. 

At the sound of the lightning bolt almost hitting the El Parador Chester wakes up in his room at the Lucky Lady. A nightmare about a Gatling gun killing all his friends flits from his memory. Sleep doesn't return, so he quietly walks down the stairs to the kitchen to get a glass of water. On his way there, he changes his mind and stops at the bar. Chester pours himself some whiskey and sits at one of the tables. 

He says, "Martin, you were a damn fool to let yourself get caught by the cowboys. After the gunfight you shouldn't have taken the road. Stupid, stupid, stupid. Nanuet and the others could've been killed. Lucky the cowboys' guard was down. And now there's going to be a war. Though, how many cowboys can there be? We're all going to have to be much more careful in the days to come." He sits in silence until sunrise, sipping at the whiskey. 

It's almost midnight when, holding hands, Trisha and Simon emerge from the Alhambra. She is quite small and slight, and he tall and slim, with dark hair. They take their time getting back to the Lucky Lady, talking quietly as they walk. 

They reach the door of the Lucky Lady, and Trisha suddenly grips Simon's arm, holding him back. "I don't think this is such a good idea," she says, "us just walking right in. What if somebody sees?" "I thought your Pa's friends were going to be asleep by now," Simon says. "Aren't they the only ones that know who you are?" "Ye-es," says Trisha, "but... Oh, maybe I'm just being stupid." She takes a deep breath, holds onto Simon's hand, and pushes open the door of the Lucky Lady. 

The saloon is empty other than the man called Harry who is busy moping the floor. He glances to the door and says "I was told not to lock up until after you came back Miss Shaw. Who's your friend?" Trisha blinks, stutters, and almost bolts, but Simon holds onto her hand tightly, and she glances back at him for reassurance. No more sneaking around, she thinks, and draws her up. "This is my - " she looks back at him again " - fiancé, Simon Taylor." 

"Taylor...any relation to Scott Taylor, the bank teller?" Simon says, "Err, probably not." Harry says, "Well, welcome to the Lucky Lady. Nice of you to escort Miss. Shaw back." Harry grabs a tray and picks up some glasses over at the table near the stage. He then heads off into the kitchen with the tray. 

Trisha points Simon upstairs. "Quick," she says, "While he's in the kitchen. But be quiet." Simon heads over to the staircase and makes his way upstairs, quickly getting to the second floor. Tricia follows and is halfway up when Harry returns. "Did you young man leave?" he asks. "Yeah," says Trisha, "he's got quite a walk home. And I'm beat - good night, Harry. Thanks for waiting up." She smiles at him, and heads upstairs. 

Not too long after she fell asleep, Ruby woke. Her throat was dry and she still had no energy. Jake hadn't returned yet, so Ruby drags herself slowly out of bed. She throws on his shirt, barely buttons it, and then starts stumbling her way downstairs. Half way down she bumps into a strange man. Sleepily, eyes half closed she asks quietly, "Who are you?" Simon actually stumbles down a step, completely surprised. "I... uh..." he stammers. 

Ruby hears a quiet voice whisper, "Simon?" Then Trisha Shaw appears out of the darkness. She sees Ruby, and gasps, grabs at Simon's arm, and tries to usher him further up the stairs. He doesn't move. "Um... evening, Miss West," says Trisha in a low voice, trying not to be heard by Harry. "Tricia," Ruby nods at the woman. "Is this your complication?" she asks with a yawn. She tries to stifle it by putting her hand to her mouth, not noticing Jake's shirt rising dangerous high on her. 

"Uh...." Trisha squeezes Simon's arm tighter. "....yeah. This is Simon." "Hi Simon. Ruby," she says while removing her hand from her still yawning mouth and stretching it to him. "Have you seen Jake yet? It's so late." Simon, looking stunned, takes Ruby's hand and shakes it absently, looking in bewilderment at Trisha, who's stumbling over her words. 

"I... we... um... we just got here. Didn't see him downstairs. Harry's locking up." She pauses, then says, "How's your arm?" All the while, she's trying to lead a reluctant Simon around Ruby and up the stairs. It hurts." Ruby touches her shoulder, like she had almost forgotten. "Hum..." she furrows her brows and talks to herself, "Where is he?" 

She looks back at the nervous looking pair. "Simon, is there something wrong?" Simon jumps when Ruby speaks to him: "What? Me? No!" He looks down at Trisha, who is still holding onto his hand. "I just... it's been a kind of tense night," he finishes, smiling at her. "I just want to get to bed," says Trisha. 

Their eyes meet, and Simon leans in to kiss her. She closes her eyes. "That's better," he says, as he pulls away. Now, seeming more composed, he follows Trisha past Ruby and a couple of steps up. Trisha stops to turn. "You should get some rest, Miss West," says Trisha. "I'm sure Jake isn’t wandered far." Now Simon is leading Trisha further up. "Feel better, miss," he says to Ruby. "Sure." Ruby seems distracted, already looking down the stairs. Her eyes are still trying to close on her and she is struggling to stay upright. "Good night," she says without a second glance at the couple. 

Trisha leads Simon to her room and ushers him inside, but doesn't go in, instead leaning against the doorframe and watching him unbutton his shirt, smiling. "What?" he says. "Nothing," she replies. "Look, you hole up in here. I'm going to talk to Miss West. I won't be long." She closes the door on him as he's pulling off his shirt, and quietly walks back downstairs. 

Ruby grabs onto the railing, holding her up as she walks. Ruby finally makes it downstairs, although wobbly. She gets to the kitchen, and makes herself some water. A moment later two little fur balls attack her legs and she has to grab the table to not topple over. She sits on the floor and lets the puppies lick and kiss her as she pets them. "Hello babies," she smiles at each of them. "Who would have taken care of you if I didn't make it back?" 

Trisha sees Ruby playing with a pair of puppies. She sits at the table, resting her chin in her hands. Ruby looks up from her fur balls. "I thought you were going to bed with your complication..." Ruby looks up at Tricia with a tired smile. "I am," says Trisha. "In a minute." She grasps for a reason to have come down, just for a moment. "I wanted to see if you were okay," she says. 

"What's ok? My shoulder hurts, but it will heal. For the second time in my life I almost died for real. But this time was different, this time I had reasons to want to make it." She looks at the puppies blissfully jumping all over her as she stretches her long legs out. "Jake hates them." Ruby smiles, "The puppies that is." "They're cute," says Trisha, reaching out to pet one. "I love dogs." 

"They are cute. I always wanted a puppy but never stayed around anywhere long enough to have a place for one. The white one is Lucky the black one is Mischief." Ruby laughs,” I tried to run, twice since I been here. But Jake wouldn't let me." She continues to pet the dogs, Lucky taking a spot on her lap, while Mischief starts over towards Tricia. 

Tricia, smiles. "I know what you mean," she says, "about having a reason to live. I got Simon now. You know, this ain't like Ellen and Paul, fooling around when Pa's out. I'm gonna marry him." Ruby replies, "Marry Simon, huh? He's cute enough. But why do you want to get married?" 

Trisha takes Mischief into her lap and pets him thoughtfully. "It's the only way I can get away from my Pa," she says after a long while. "As long as I depend on Pa, I can't be my own woman. Simon's not like him. He'd let me live my own life." 

Ruby smiles at Tricia. "You and I have two VERY different views of marriage. Marriage is a trap, not an escape. You should just stand up for yourself and leave your father, that's being your own woman. Why you would want a man to own you I have no idea." Ruby shrugs then leans over and gives Lucky a kiss. "Even the right man." 

"That's what you think? It's about ownership?" Trisha smiles wistfully. "You never met my Ma. If you had, you couldn't ever say marriage was a trap. Even married to my Pa - and you know him, he's the most controlling man in the world - even married to him, she was a free spirit right up to the day she died. You just ask my Pa some time." Trisha pets Mischief a little more and puts him back on the ground: "You go back to your Mama now, little fella." Then she gets up, yawning. 

"I better get back to my man," she says. "Good night, Miss West." And, staggering a little, she walks back upstairs, opens her bedroom door, and finds Simon, his shirt unbuttoned, sitting on the bed looking out of the window. She shuts the door, draws the shade, and goes to him. 

Ruby watches Tricia walk away and shakes her head. She had seen enough in the world to know that marriage was not a dream and certainly not a salvation. She had known very few people who even kept to their vows. She had surprised herself with the momentary insane thought of what it would be like to marry Jake. Ruby knew Jake never intended to get married and neither did she. 

Ruby rises warily from the floor and finishes her water. At that moment Jake comes in the back door, only in his pants. She looks at him curiously. "What are you doing out of bed?" Jake asks. "I just needed a drin... what are you doing outside with no shirt?" 

"Using the outhouse, is that ok with you?" he replies with a chuckle. "Oh, right. I'm just really tired." Jake notices Ruby's eyes are starting to close. He gets her another glass of water and helps her back upstairs, puppies in tow. They fall into bed with out a word and both of them are asleep before their heads hit the pillow. 

Minerva awakens at sunrise when Luna flutters through the open window. She stretches and yawns enjoying the the cool breeze that flutters against her bare skin. Still a bit tired and sore from the stress of the previous day she rises and dresses for morning services. It does not take long to slip into the simple white robe and as she is cinching the golden cord around her waist she hears a knock on the door. 

She is surprised to see Deputy Marshall Eduardo Rodriguez standing on the other side wearing a grim expression and holding his hat in his hands. "I am sorry to disturb you Priestess, but I have some terrible news. Warren Earps brother, Morgan, was shot and killed in Tombstone late last night. Warren has asked that you include his family in your prayers at service this morning." 

She responds, "I am very sorry to hear this Senor. Of course, I will provide what comfort that I can. Will Senor Earp be at services this morning?" He says, “No Priestess, A rider from Tombstone arrived at dawn to inform Warren of his brothers death and he is riding alongside the morning stagecoach to Tombstone to go and be with his other family members." 

She says, "Please give him my condolences when you see him Senor. I will pray for him and his family as well as for the soul of Morgan." Minerva bids the Deputy a good day and closes the door to finish getting ready. She scoops up a large tapestry and an equally bulky pillow along with other assorted items she will need for the service. Struggling with the unwieldy load she peaks over the top and notices the paper she has scribbled her sermon on. " Don't want to forget that!" She chuckles as she reaches from behind her pile to grab it. Juggling the bulky load she makes her way carefully down the stairs and over to the town hall with Luna in her wake. 

Trisha wakes at sunup to find Simon gone. She sits straight up in bed, looking around the room. His clothes are gone, and hers - strewn all over the floor when she fell asleep last night - have been neatly folded on top of her trunk. Simon can't stand a mess. He's never done this before. They've spent the night together a few times in the past couple of months, and it's always been Trisha who disappeared before morning, hurrying to be home before the ranch hands started to get up for early-morning chores. 

Miserably, Trisha wraps the bed sheet around her, and puts her feet on the floor. Later, after she's washed and dressed, she sits in the kitchen of the Lucky Lady, drinking a glass of water and picking at a slice of dry bread, staring unhappily at nothing in particular. 

Jake wakes early and just holds Ruby for while, being careful of her tender shoulder. Eventually Ruby stirs and opens a sleepy eye with a yawn, "You're up too early." "I told Minerva I'd be at service today." He replies, "I didn't expect that I'd be up all night long at the time, but I did tell her I'd be there. I should go soon." Jake pushes some stray hairs away from her eyes, "You can go back to sleep." 

"I don't want you to leave me, Jake." Ruby pushes her face against Jake's neck. "I don't think the way she asked everyone was very nice. It's one thing to do a favor but..." Ruby's voice trails off as she wraps her arms around Jake squeezing him tight into a hug. "Oooww," she winces at the movement of her shoulder and lets out a long breath, but doesn't let go. "Don't leave, please..." she says with a sleepy smile. 

Ruby looks into Jake's eyes and sees that her efforts will be fruitless. "I know, Silver Jake Cook stands by his friends," she says flatly. She lets go of him and rolls to the edge of the bed, throwing her legs over. She rubs her sleepy eyes and touches the floor with her toes, lightly swinging her legs back and forth. "I guess I'll just go about my day. I don't think I could fall back asleep now anyway, especially if you're not here, although I still feel pretty weak. Nanuet said it would take a while to be back to normal, he said I lost a lot of blood." 

I don't remember how she asked." Jake rubs his eyes to get the sleep out of them. "I do remember that she walked the streets of Promise City helping me look for you the night that Eastman caused all the trouble, and then she ran out into the desert to fight Cowboys and get Nanuet and Chester. Wasn't you who told me she was all right?" He gets up and walks to the table that is home to the decanters of alcohol and pours himself a double whiskey. "This will make the sermon a bit better. I've gone to church over far less than that." He looks up at nothing and then chuckles before his face turns serious again. "Is something bothering you?" 

Ruby quickly starts rambling, "Yes, I told you I liked her and I do. But what she said was, 'I did this for you, now do this for me'. Friends don't do that. We didn't force her to come. I heard her sermon last week was about building the church. Who cares about the church? I said I would help her with her festival, isn't that enough? I told you I don't believe..." Ruby hesitates slightly before continuing, "...in your gods." 

"My gods," Jake snorts a laugh, "yes they often consult me for advice. Look I don't really care if you believe or not." He pauses with a smile, "I believe in you, that's enough for me." He walks over and pulls her standing to give her an embrace. 

Ruby continues to stretch her legs and run her toes on the floor, watching her feet as she talks. "What's wrong? Well, I almost died yesterday and I don't want to be alone." Ruby finally stops kicking her legs and slides off the bed slowly. "You'd better hurry, you'll be late." 

He says, "I'll be quick about it and come back. I can understand that yesterday was difficult." He pulls up her face with his finger under her chin and gives her a kiss. "Play with the dogs or something, and I'll be back in no time." When they are finished Jake gets dressed and armed and heads over to hear Minerva’s sermon. 

Quite early, Trisha gets up and walks to the Town Hall to hear Minerva speak. By the time she gets there, the place is already filling up, but she manages to get a seat near the back. She glances around a bit desperately, but can't see Simon, or indeed anyone she knows. She sits, leaning forward with her elbows on her knees, staring at the floor. But she is so absorbed in her own thoughts that she is unlikely to hear a word of Minerva's sermon.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 98, “Minerva’s Sermon“, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 7:45 A.M. * 

Ruby sighs as she looks around the room. Playing with the dogs wasn't going to keep her mind off yesterday’s events. She gathers a pretty cream dress with small peach flowers on it into a bag and heads downstairs. She was hungry but would wait to eat. Chester was at the bar drinking, apparently he needs some whiskey to get through the service too, Ruby laughs to herself. She stops at the bar to say hi and have a couple of drinks, feeling better as soon as the smoothness of the brandy starts down her throat. She stops to pet the fur balls then heads out. 

She walks slowly down the street, passing people all dressed up for the morning's services. She knocks on the bathhouse door and Jules lets her in. He tells her, "Normally we are closed on Sunday but Ms. Gilson said if you ever came by to let you in. I'll go draw you a bath." Ruby waits patiently in silence until the bath is ready. 

She makes her way to their steam filled room, and she can smell the scent of lavender. Apparently Laurie had said to take good care of them. Ruby glances at her bath then at her shoulder and shakes her head. She drops her clothes to the floor and carefully gets in the bath. She washes her hair gingerly, her shoulder hurting worse than she thought it should. After she is clean she lies back and just relaxes, almost falling asleep. 

Two blocks away, Minerva has once again miraculously transformed the unfinished town hall into a place of worship, Her place of worship. As the people enter the Town Hall for the Priestess' second sermon, the now familiar tapestry depicting the 12 heavenly powers captures their attention. The mismatched saloon chairs, on loan from local proprietors, have been place in military straight rows dominating the center of the room, and the small snowy white owl, that they have come to recognize as the Priestess’s constant companion, is perched unconcernedly upon the soapbox podium preening her feathers. Soft, exotic music flows from the priestess’ flute and wafts through the air, lulling the supplicants to peace like a soft breeze on a drowsy summer day. 

The Sun had been up when Nanuet opened his eyes this day. It seemed that the day was going to be a beautiful one. He spent the late morning walking around the desert area near the mineshaft where he had met with Kajika in the past. The desert was an amazing place after it received rainfall and he just strolled around the area observing the flora and fauna of the area before he returned to town. He headed towards the building where services were being held and made his way around the back of the structure where he could be seated without being seen to easily and hopefully could hear Minerva's sermon. 

The young Priestess, dressed in her soft white robes with her silver circlet of olive leaves nestled in her dark flowing hair, is seated upon the large white pillow, an aura of soft light radiating around her, enhancing her innocent, heavenly appearance. In communion with the gods, she is oblivious to all as she silently chants her mantra over and over “I am the beginning. I am the vestal virgin. I am an innocent offering to the gods. Unmarked by man. Uninfluenced by his touch, his ambitions, and his desires. I am the vessel through which the gods make their will known. " 

Sensing that everyone is seated Minerva, sets her flute aside and walks sedately, to the podium. The owl flutters over to perch upon her shoulder and the two ghostly white figures stare intently around the room quieting the murmuring crowd. “Before we begin today’s sermon, I would like everyone to stand and pray for the soul of Marshall Earp’s brother, Morgan. Morgan was fatally shot last night. Marshall Earp has gone to Tombstone to be with his family. Let us pray for his family also.” She says and bows her head as a wave of disbelief washes over the crowd. 

When Ruby is done with her bath she throws her hair into a messy pile on her head, wet tendrils hanging down all over. She dresses then realizes her fresh wound is very visible in this dress. She stands for a long while, staring at herself in the mirror before tuning away deliberately. She leaves $2.00 on the counter and leaves. 

As she walks, she figures on getting some food. Miss Florencia's sermon should have started by now, she thinks, Maybe I'll go by and take a peek before I eat. Ruby heads over to the Town Hall and hears Minerva’s voice, although she cannot see her, the place is packed. She squeezes inside and stands with her back against the wall, listening to what the priestess has to say. 

After several minutes of silence her voice skillfully rings out, like a knife striking fine crystal, captivating all while her gestures lull and etch colorful images into their minds. “Picture your life as a journey, a path through the woods… Each time the path forks, Faith will choose the way or fear and doubt will block it.” She pauses to let her words penetrate. 

Those were the words being spoken as Ruby squeezed in the room. As Minerva spoke Ruby glanced around the crowded room. Mr. Lacey was sitting up front, paying close attention, nodding his head along with her sermon and smiling. Ruby noticed Mitchell Berg, sitting near the middle of the crowd, looking comfortable next to Laurie Gilson. She smiled to herself at that particular turn of events. 

“FEAR HUNTS!” the Priestess bellows, shattering the peaceful image. “Its arrow strikes DEEP in the heart and mind of this congregation.” Pointing an accusatory finger around the room she continues in a thunderous voice of doom “There are those in this room whose path to faith has been blocked. BLOCKED by their own fear and doubt, those who wear their righteousness as an aegis upon their breast against it. This shield blocks their hearts and minds to the will of the gods as surely as the fallen tree blocks the wooded path…Battered from within by their own fear these misguided souls are compelled to strike back with rules with which to bind and control that which they do not understand! 

FEAR HUNTS… and it feeds …and it grows… destroying all it touches... killing beauty, and truth and light until all are left cowering in fearful, faithless darkness.” Minerva’s entire countenance changes, as the light around her brightens. Eyes aglow with the joy of her faith, a beatific smile on her full lips, the Priestess’ continues in a sweet fervent voice. “Do YOU have Faith?” 

“THE FAITHFUL need not be afraid of what they do not comprehend for a true believer rejoices in the mysteries of the universe, and revels in the diversity of our world and in the uniqueness of each individual. THE FAITHFUL tread the undisclosed path ignorant of fear... Like the child clasping his mother’s hand on an unknown journey, THE FAITHFUL… ACCEPT and TRUST that the gods will guide them to their destination just as the child accepts and trusts its mother.” 

With lightening speed her voice whips out, dark and dangerous, her eyes flash and her full mouth becomes a grim line. “Recently, certain misguided committee members DIRECTED me to ignore those who were not of our ways. They dared instruct that I should only focus on the “true believers” of Promise City.” 

Jake shakes his head and watches the crowd thinking She's good to her word, she's not only chosen a path but also put a big fork in the road for the others. He listens to her sermon and watches the crowd reaction, trying to note who will be with the priestess and who will be one of her obstacles. 

Minerva leans forward over the podium. “The gods warn EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU!” Her eyes fill with disapproval as she scans the room looking directly into the hearts of each committee member, “Abandon your shields of righteous indignation! They do naught but protect the fear that grows and festers within you!” Nanuet listened intently, taking in her words. "She certainly speaks with conviction and passion." he thought. 


She holds her hands out, palms up in a pleading gesture and her voice gentles like that of a mother reasoning with a child. “ It is not too late to open your hearts and minds to the path of light where all fear is vanquished by Faith. Segregation and control are naught but the rancid carcass, which your putrid fear feeds upon. It is NOT the will of the gods’ that you should dominate, separate OR abandon their children, BUT that you should rejoice and revel in their uniqueness. 

Her voice takes on a deep, intense resonance. “ For it is written that all mankind are created in their image. Wood elves, dwarves and humans alike. The gods demand a church unified in it’s diversity, not one in which we abandon our children, leaving them in the woods for the hungry wolf because they are innocent of our ways. The gods do not will a church in which their people cower down in fear, for they created man to stand proudly upright in the light and parade the gifts that they have given him.” 

A long pause follows. She reaches out to the entire congregation and happily continues “It is spring, a time of renewal and awakening, the time of Dionysus, the time to Rejoice in the unique gifts that the gods have bestowed upon each of their people. Her voice rings out “The opportunity to open your hearts and give honor to Dionysus is at hand. He, the most diverse of all the gods, invites you to play and celebrate in His honor.” 

Minerva excitedly outlines the details for the festival including her hopes of raising money for the new school and fire truck. She emphasizes the importance of everyone contributing in whatever way they can. “Senor Lacey will be standing at the exit to assist you with the sign up sheet at the end of the service. By celebrating our diversity we become unified! We will sing and dance and play in his honor. Our crops will be plentiful and our livestock increased tenfold! This is the will of the gods! So be it” 

Rebecca King was also sitting near the front, not nodding, looking quite miserable actually. By the time Minerva started talking about the festival she had a look of pure disgust on her face. She rose and with much drama walked down the center aisle with her nose in the air, pushing her way through the crowd at the back. A few people Ruby didn’t know followed her out. 

Minerva turns and walks back to her pillow where she sits and plays her flute while the money baskets are passed. “Well my Goddess, it is done. There are those in this room who will be swayed to my aid and those who will secretly plot my demise. Let us hope I have more supporters than assassins,” she sighs. 

The sound of the flute catches Trisha's attention, drawing her out of her troubled thoughts. She looks up to see Minerva seated, and money baskets being passed around. When they reach her, she pulls a handful of coins out of her pocket and drops them into the basket, then turns away and stares at the floor again. When the rest of the congregation starts to get up and leave, Trisha stays seated, but she looks around, hoping to see Simon in the crowd. He's not there. As the hall empties, Trisha remains in her seat, eyes closed, with tears starting to roll down her face. 

After the sermon was over Lacey made his way to the back and a crowd of people gathered around him to sign up for the festival. Ruby heard many comments from people as they left, some very happy with the new priestess, others not so much. “How could she want to include the heathens?” was a common comment she heard. Another was, “Isn’t it wonderful how she wants to get money for the school house and the fire truck aside from the church? She must really care about our community.” 

Ruby smiled at Mitchell and Laurie as they walked by. Laurie noticed Ruby’s wet hair and commented, “You must have had a bath. I hope Jules took care of you.” “Yes, Ruby replied, “He did and I very much appreciate it. You don’t know how bad I needed it.” Mitchell cut in, “We’re going to lunch, would you like to join us?” “No thank you,” she said simply. They said good-bye and departed. 

After the crowd thins out a bit Ruby approached Mr. Lacey. He was still scribbling on his pad of paper and didn’t look up. He heard Ruby’s unique voice, “I guess I’m the entertainment committee,” she laughed. Lacey looked up with a blush, “Sorry Miss West, I didn’t see you standing there.” She smiled at him, “That’s ok, you’re busy. You can mark me down, I think Miss Florienca already has.” Lacey started stuttering but Ruby acted like she didn’t notice. “Have a nice Sunday Mr. Lacey.” Ruby saw Tricia sitting by herself looking forlorn. I have my own problems, she thought. She doesn’t approach her instead taking a seat in the back. 

Jake just sits and watches as the crowd files out and notices with some surprise that Ruby was in the back. As the church empties he notices Tricia Shaw. He approaches her and says, "Powerful sermon Miss Shaw don't you think? It seems to have struck you particularly hard." Jake doesn't look too close at her face after seeing the tears. "I'll walk with you back to the Lucky Lady if you care to, I promised Miss West I wouldn't tarry here. Wipe your face, it won't help you to have townsfolk gabbing about you regardless the source of those tears." 

Trisha looks up at Jake and wipes her face. Then she gets up. "Thank you, Mr. Cook," she says. "It was, uh... well, truth be told, I wasn't really listening to too much of it," she says. "You'd be wise not to tell her that. Tenacious is that one, she'd just give you the sermon again right then and there." Jake chuckles. They walk together in silence. They walk out of the hall and towards the Lucky Lady. 

Nanuet waited till the crowd had dissipated before making his way out from behind the building. He was hesitant to enter but decided there was not a reason not to, that Minerva had said his kind would be welcomed. Nanuet spotted Jake and nodded as he was speaking with Tricia. He made his way to the front of the church and sat listening to Minerva play the soft music on her flute. 

Morning came soon enough, and despite her busy night, Kate woke at a decent hour feeling energized. Ginnie was curled up on her cot. Kate knelt next to her and brushed the hair away from her forehead. Together they had made a little family for themselves. Kate had never thought it would grow this way. 

Kate washed up at the basin and dressed herself in Tom's favorite green dress. Her hair was quickly and simply put up, and she went downstairs. She was anxious to find Nanuet and the others, but for once Dorita had no trouble getting her to stop for breakfast before she rushed out the door. It was Sunday morning, and Miss Florencia expected most of them at her service. It was probably almost over by now, but the others might still be there. She headed for the unfinished town hall. 

Minerva sits upon her pillow, softly playing her flute. When she senses that the townspeople have all left she opens her eyes to see Nanuet sitting at her feet, peacefully watching her. She gives him a gentle smile, "Hola, Senor. I am very pleased that you are here today. It was not so bad was it?" she teases. "I am famished," she announces giving him a dazzling smile. "Let us find something to eat. I will return to clean up later." 

Nanuet helps her to her feet and as she stands she looks over Nanuet's shoulder. A surprised look crosses her face and is quickly replaced by a satisfied smile. She whispers to Nanuet "This is indeed a day for miracles. Look who is here." She hurries to the back of the room to welcome her friend. " Katherine, How are you this morning? she says taking Kate's hands. She eyes her more critically taking in not only the beautiful gown, but the soft rosy flush of her skin and the bright glow of her eyes. "My Senora, Church must really agree with you. You are positively breathtaking this morning. " 

Nanuet quickly follows behind Minerva to join her and Kate. "Good morning Miss Kate, how are you today?" "Very well, thank you Nanuet. I just arrived Miss Florencia, looking for our friend here, actually," she said smiling at Nanuet. "I'm sure your sermon will have the town buzzing this week just as it did last. Nanuet, I have a message for you from a friend, and messages for some others as well. If you're both ready to head over to the Lucky Lady, I can tell everyone at once." He replies, “Well, I was actually heading there next. Just wanted to see how the sermon went and seeing who was in attendance. I'm ready.” 

As Ruby had waited after the sermon, she fingered the box that was hidden in her pocket. Earlier she had opened the safe and taken it with her, knowing this would be her last chance to return it to its owner. He was not present at the sermon, and that surprised Ruby. Of course, the crowd was large and it was entirely possible she just overlooked him. Nevertheless, the box would need to be returned. Finally she became too inpatient to wait any longer. She stood and made her way outside, walking quickly, ending at the doorstep of Helen and Stanley Barker. She knocked and waited for someone to answer. 

Stanley Barker opens the door. He is wearing casual clothes and a flour-covered patchwork apron. Ruby takes in the smell molasses cookies baking. As the door is opening Ruby quickly tugs at her dress, straining to pull the sleeve over her wound. She stands up tall and puts a smile on her face. "Good morning Mr. Barker. Something smells lovely. Is Mr. Eastman here? I really need to speak with him." 

Stanley backs slightly inside and Ruby suddenly reaches out for his arm. "Wait, I mean, uh," she releases his arm, "I just wanted to say, I know Helen is really mad at me about everything that happened, but there are many people who like to hear you play on Saturday nights at the Lucky Lady and I hope you'll still consider playing there, you'd be punishing them as much as me." Ruby gives him a hopeful smile. "Anyway, is George here?" 

Stanley replies, "Actually he and Helen took the morning stagecoach to Tombstone. They thought that there would be interest in photographs of this Earp situation. I stayed as my specialty is portraits of people, not funerals, and besides, George is a better photographer than I am. Helen wouldn't approve of my inviting you inside in her absence but if you wait here I can get you some fresh cookies. They just came out of the oven. We can then discuss some of these other issues." 

Ruby's face drops. "Oh I missed him? Is he gone for good?" He replies, "I don't know. He took all of his things with him, but he does travel light. We'll just have to wait until Helen returns to see if he is with her." 

She shakes off her little outburst, "Oh yes, I'll wait here for you to return." Stanley heads back inside and Ruby sits on their porch step. She had been hoping to get rid of the nagging feeling in the pit of her stomach, the one she didn't have much experience with. If George was gone she might never be rid of it. She again put her hand on the box in her pocket and waited for Stanley to come back out. 

Stanley returns with a plate of with six of best smelling cookies that Ruby has ever seen. He says, "It's an old family recipe." He gestures for her to sit on a porch chair as he sits in another, putting the plate on a small table between them. He offers her a cookie before taking one for him. 

After they have each consumed a cookie he says, "I'm sorry about not being able to play any more at the Lucky Lady, but Helen is firm on that subject. The patrons won't suffer, as they can still come to hear me every Saturday night at the Comique. And you say that Helen will be mad at the way things have happened...does that mean that you've decided to accept George's proposal?" 

"Stanley, do you, for a second, believe I would be a good wife to George? Or anyone for that matter?" Ruby runs her hand through her hair. "No, don't answer that. Why is Helen so adamant to have me marry George? She absolutely hates me, why would she want to be related to me? I don't get it. I would think she would want someone to give him what he needs. She is mad simply because I asked her how George was. I feel bad about what happened after I left him the other night." Ruby shakes her head and looks at the remaining half of her second cookie in her hand before taking a bite.. "These are really good, Stanley and I'm hungry. I should probably go." 

He replies, "Have another. I think you're confused. Helen doesn't want you to marry George, she just wants her cousin Georgie to get over you and move on with his life. She's been hearing about his precious 'Constance Grace West' for years now, who disappeared to who knows where. She wants him to find a good and decent wife, and knows that he won't until he knows this relationship between George and you is final. As you may have noticed, she tends to be direct, and so the most direct way for her to deal with this was by putting the two of you together. 

Unfortunately things got out of hand with the murder accusation and the more public aspect of this could potentially damage his reputation if or when the account is published. That could have an negative effect on his business plans. When she heard about the Earp murder she saw it as an opportunity to salvage the situation. Any disturbances in this town will be overshadowed by the publicity of his photographs becoming the ones printed worldwide recording the Earp funeral as well as pictures of any follow up news. She assumes that Wyatt will soon find those responsible, which means a hearing or hanging. And any paper that wants to use his photographs will think twice about printing a negative story about him. So George will probably remain in Tombstone until all of this shakes out, Helen may as well. We'll have to wait and see." 

Good and decent wife, huh?" is Ruby's answer to Stanley's explanations. "Look, I told him plainly from the beginning I wasn't going to marry him. I told him he was crazy asking Jake to pay money to leave me. What else can I do? Helen has no right to put this on me." Ruby takes another cookie, taking a small bite. "I ran away from home so I wouldn't have to marry George. Apparently my parents failed to mention that to him. It's none of anyone's business what I've been doing since then. 

Ruby stands. "I'm supposed to be going to Tombstone this week. Maybe I'll see him there but it's not wise for Helen and I to spend too much time together. I have to be honest, Stanley," she says with emphasis, "You're a nice guy and you deserve better than Helen bossing you around constantly. And now that she isn't going to be frequenting the Lucky Lady I don't have any reason whatsoever to see her and it's best that way. If you were smart you'd take these cookies," she holds her hand up dramatically before finishing it, "Make yourself your own cookie business and stop letting her walk all over you." 

Ruby shrugs. "Just some silly advice I guess." She steps down to the road and turns back. "I am sorry though that I won't get to hear you play anymore. You're very good. Thank you for the cookies, I appreciate it. Good bye, Mr. Barker." Ruby bids Mr. Helen Barker goodbye and starts her walk back to the Lucky Lady. As soon as she turns her back to him her eyes narrow and a plan starts to form in her mind. Who the hell does Helen Barker think she is anyway? She wanders her way back in thought, still getting strange looks from people, and for being rumored to be dead she guesses.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 99, “Whiskey before Breakfast“, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 10:30 A.M. * 

As Jake and Trisha enter the nearly empty saloon Jake finally speaks again, "Make yourself at home, not much going on here today. Sunday tends to be slow. When are you headed back to the ranch?" Trisha stops dead in her tracks and raises her chin defiantly to look directly at Jake. "I'm not, Mr. Cook. I'm not going home." 

"Oh." Jake takes off his hat and scratches his head. "Oh." He drops his hat back on his head. "I guess there is something going on here and as usual I am probably the last to know. Look, if you and your father are having some trouble please don't make me look like the bad guy to him. Now I see he was trying to tell me something yesterday, and I was a bit preoccupied and didn't get the message." 

Jake indicates towards some chairs at a table and they sit down. "You're a bit old to be running away from home don't you think?" "I don't intend to make you out to be the bad guy," says Trisha frankly, "nor do I intend to stay here longer than a couple days. And I'm not running, Mr. Cook just making a life for myself." 

Ruby arrives at the Lucky Lady and finds Jake and Tricia sitting at a table together. Ruby walks up behind Jake and wraps her arms around his neck, although more gently than usual. She kisses his neck then then sits next to him. "Morning Tricia," Ruby says while adjusting her still wet hair. "How is, what was his name, Simon? He seemed a bit uncomfortable at my choice of wardrobe last night." She looks at Jake, "I'm starving! Did you eat?" Jake notices Ruby seems energized a bit and the familiar fire he knows well is burning in her eyes. 

Trisha shrugs, one-shouldered. "He, uh..." She takes a breath. "He took off in the night. Not rightly sure where he is just now." As Tricia answers his question Ruby sweeps into the Lucky Lady like a spring wind. "Simon?" Emery Shaw's conversation flashes back into memory. "You had a Simon here last night? Mierda. You just make sure your father doesn't find out and take it out on me." Jake shakes his head. "I don't care if you choose to sleep with every Simon in the territories, just tell your father you are not coming home first before he finds out would you? Hermes Tricia , I'd be willing to help you but be smart about. I have enough people angry at me, I don't need your help adding to the list I seem to be doing fine on my own." 

"No Ruby, I didn't eat and I'm starving too. I'll get enough for company, I have a feeling we'll have more visitors soon." Jake sees Henry and asks him to send a boy or someone over to the Promise City Hotel and ask Mrs. Smith to send enough breakfast over for about dozen folks and gives Henry enough money for the food and something for the delivery boy. 

He turns to Ruby, "Besides Tricia's little dalliance, Morgan's dead, Miverva's whacked the hornet's nest, who knows where Ringo is, Gifford's sure to be trouble still, and you have that look in your eyes." Jake rests his hat on the table and chuckles darkly. "Looks like it's whiskey for breakfast again." He retrieves a full bottle from the bar and as many glasses as he can carry. 

Trisha takes a deep breath. "I sure don't want to cause you any trouble, Mr. Cook," she says. "I need to find me a job and a new place to stay. Wouldn't happen to know of a ranch nearby looking for hands, would you?" He asks, "Why would you Simon take off in the middle of the night?" 

She eyes the whiskey as Jake comes back from the bar. "I could sure do with a drop of that this morning," she says, smiling, as he sits down. She watches him pour the whiskey, passes a glass to Ruby, and takes one herself. "I don't know," she says in answer to his question, "I..." She sighs. "Any time I'd been with him before, it was always me that had to run back to the ranch at four in the morning. I don't know what happened last night." Trisha takes a hefty swig of her whiskey and slams the glass down on the table. "Maybe he just decided he don't want me, after all." 

"Well," Ruby starts while helping Jake with the glasses, "Does Simon live in Promise City? Maybe he just went home. I have to say I'm not the type to stick around the next morning either, well, I wasn't anyway," she gives Jake a sideways glance as she smiles and pours the whiskey. "His father's a prospector here," says Trisha. "Simon does his books, so he lives here but his father still spends some time back East. So, he probably just went home then. No reason to get worried yet. Besides, frowning gives you wrinkles and you don't want that!" Ruby gives Tricia an easy smile. 

Jake interjects, "Not wanting to cause me trouble, my good Miss Shaw is quite different than NOT causing me trouble. Cheers." Jake says before sipping his whiskey. "The only other ranchers besides your family that I know well is Katherine Kale, Nanuet and Sonoma. I don't know if they need any help yet, they are just getting started." 

Trisha finishes her whiskey. "Mrs. Kale owns a ranch?" she says. "With Nanuet? I guess I'll speak to the two of them today." She pushes her glass away and shakes her head a little as she's getting up. "That's good stuff." She goes to the stairs, then turns back to Jake and Ruby. "You won't get in any trouble because of me, Mr. Cook," she says carefully. "Just say I took off and you don't know where I went." She smiles. "I'll get my things." And with that, she turns to head up the stairs. 

Ruby breaks her gaze from Jake and looks at Tricia, "We'll get in MORE trouble if you run off and we have to answer to your father that we don't know where you are...Why are you getting your stuff anyway? Where are you going to go?" 

"I don't know," says Trisha, sagging a little. "But I don't want to impose on you guys any longer than I have to." She leans against the wall. "I'm going write to Pa," she says. "But I don't want to do that till I have work, or he'll just up and fetch me home - I don't want that." Trisha folds her arms across her stomach and rests her head against the wall. "Ugh," she says, "maybe drinking that whiskey wasn't such a good idea." 

Jake says, "Sit down and have breakfast, you'll feel better. Don't make me shoot you for trying to leave." Jake keeps his poker face on. "Get your head straight woman, write your father a letter indeed. He'll be here right after he gets it anyway, why not tell him to his face?" Jake just shakes his head again. "Not used to whiskey for breakfast I guess." 

Trisha comes back to the table and sits again, playing with her glass with one hand, but keeping the other on her stomach. "Thanks," she says in a small voice. There's a long pause, as Trisha stares at the table. Then she says softly, "He is going to be so mad." “They're always mad," Ruby says rolling her eyes. "Listen, you are a woman now and old enough you don't need to be listening to your father. I happen to know something about this topic. Just figure out what you have to do and do it. You'll be much better off in the end." 

Trisha smiles weakly. "I know," she says. "It's just - " She swallows, and gets up. "'Excuse me, I need a glass of water," she says, and heads for the kitchen at a fast walk. Half a minute later, Jake and Ruby hear the outside door bang shut. Ruby looks at Jake, "You were right about her and the whiskey." Ruby nods to the kitchen. "Some people shouldn't drink before noon. I, luckily, am not one of them," She smiles and holds up her glass for a refill. 

Ruby pulls her feet up on her chair as she drinks the whiskey. "I heard Minerva's talk, at least some of it. It certainly will be trouble." She furrows her brow, "Morgan who is dead?" Then Ruby leans in closer to Jake, "And what look exactly do I have in my eyes, Mr. Cook?" At that very moment both her straps of her dress slide off her shoulders and she grins. 

Jake isn't looking at her eyes as he slowly and gently places her straps back on her shoulders. "You have that mischievous look," he finally replies looking back at her face. "Minerva asked the congregation to pray for the recently departed soul of Morgan Earp. Apparently someone killed him last night in Tombstone." Jake has on his poker face for this little bit of news. 

“Morgan Earp is dead, huh? That should make Kate happy." Ruby stops to ponder for a moment, "I guess Mr. Ringo started his war then. Let's hope it stays in Tombstone." She raises her glass to her own last comment and drinks down the whiskey quickly. "Speaking of Tombstone, I need to get there. I've decided I really don't like Helen Barker." Ruby's eyes twinkle as she speaks. "And you did promise you would take me to the theater..." He does not immediately respond. 

"Now about Tombstone, when can we go Jake?" The fur balls come bounding in the front archway and immediately start jumping on Jake and Ruby. Ruby leans over and scratches Lucky behind the ear while Mischief starts jumping on Jake's boot. 

Jake teases the dog with his boot, letting it bite at him a bit before answering Ruby. "I guess you are all better, Nanuet's medicine is sure strong. Either that or you're thinking I was right about there being more real pleasure to be gotten out of a malicious act. I hope you know what you are getting into, seeing the play is fine but Eastman has been nothing but trouble..." 

Trisha makes it to the outhouse before she throws up. She comes back to the kitchen, draws herself a glass of water, and splashes some more water on her face before coming back to sit with Ruby and Jake. When she returns, she looks slightly pale, but perks up as soon as she sees the puppies. She puts her water glass on the table and reaches down to pet Mischief. 

Jake stops speaking when Tricia comes back into the room. She rescues Jake from the dog. Trisha lifts Mischief onto her lap and pets him as she listens to Jake and Ruby talk. Then she gently sets him back on the floor and gets up. "I'm going upstairs," she says. "I have to write to my father." In her room, Trisha digs in her trunk for pen and paper, then sits on the bed. She starts: Dear Pa, then she stops, her pen hovering over the paper. She stares out of the window at the street below, thinking. 

Jake says, "Ruby if you think the road is safe, we could go Monday or Tuesday. Probably better to take the stage. I'd like to be back Wednesday if we are going." He looks around the room, "I wonder what's keeping breakfast." 

"This isn't about George, it's about Helen. What, you still worried I'll run off and marry another man?" Ruby teases. She reaches up and touches her shoulder softly. "I might not feel better now, but it I will before we go. And if you don't want to go you don't have to, I can go by myself and I'd be fine, Jake." She nods to Trisha when she sits back at the table. 

Ruby glances over her shoulder at the door, "Yeah what is keeping breakfast? I'm starving and if I don't start eating soon I'll start getting drunk!" She says while taking another small sip of her whiskey. "What's Wednesday?" 

Nanuet, Minerva and Kate head over to the Lucky Lady hoping to find the rest of their companions. They opened the door to see Jake and Ruby along with the pups seated at a familiar table sipping whiskey. "A little early for that isn't it?" Nanuet scoffed. 

"Hey, I almost died yesterday, you're supposed to be nice to me today and that means all the whiskey I want!" Ruby replies with her trademark smile before hopping out of her chair and giving Nanuet a big hug. "I need to speak with you later," she whispers in his ear, almost falling into him as a lightheaded feeling comes over her. Nanuet helps steady her and she finally stops wobbling. 

Ruby nods and smiles at Kate and Minerva before wavering a bit again, then sits. "Heh, must have gotten up too fast." Chester walks in right after the ladies. "Wow, everyone is here, this is a rare event. I guess that's what happens when you get up early," Ruby says rolling her eyes. 

Chester wags his finger at Ruby. "Imagine that. See what you get for clean living." Ruby sticks her tongue out at him. "Morning everyone. Everyone sleep OK? That thunderclap last night woke me up and I wasn't able to get back to sleep.” At the mention of that thunderclap a rosy blush crept up Kate's neck. She kept her eyes demurely down, looking at the plate she couldn't touch. Dorita had taken full advantage of her willingness to eat this morning. 

"What you need is food Ruby. You'll get your strength back faster from breakfast than you will from whiskey, as much fun as whiskey is," Kate said, kissing Ruby's cheek. "I think I'd like a little something less robust for the morning. Perhaps some tea. I have some news to share once we're all settled." Kate set her hat down on the bar and walked into the kitchen to start some water heating, then returned at took a seat at the table. Chester says, “I'll make some coffee. So, what news do you have, Kate?" 

Ruby says, "I slept great, well, I think I passed out, until someone had to get up so early to go to church anyway. Imagine that," Ruby rolls her eyes again. "No offense Senorita," Ruby smiles at Minerva. 

Nanuet nods in acknowledgement to Ruby's request to talk at a later moment. "Tea sounds like a great idea Kate, if you don't mind could you put some on for me as well?" Turning to Ruby and Jake "Well I am glad to see everyone is feeling a bit better after yesterday. Someday we will have to sit down and talk about all that actually went on while we were separated and see if we can put anything together. I heard Morgan Earp has passed, of violent means I have little doubt. Wonder if that means this little war has begun." 

"I would have some food if it was here! I think we'd better ask Maria to leave us something for the mornings." Ruby looks up like she is making a mental note to herself. "I DO think Ringo started his war, I'm glad it's in Tombstone and not here, yet anyway. I don't think anyone at this table will miss Morgan Earp. Did I ever tell you he tried to take me behind the rocks for some, uh, fun, the day we got attacked?" She makes sure to look away from Jake when she says this. 

Trisha writes, Dear Pa, I am not coming home. It is time for me to leave the ranch. I have moved to Promise City, and you can leave a message for me at the Lucky Lady until I find a permanent address. Please do not worry about me. I am fine. Your loving daughter, Trisha 

She folds the letter and puts it into an envelope, and walks downstairs. She stops on the bottom step, just for a moment, then starts walking towards the table where the six of them are seated. 

"Good morning everybody," she says with a small smile. Nanuet states, "Good morning Miss Shaw. I trust that you are well this morning?" "I'm fine, thank you," Trisha lies - she still has a queasy stomach from the whiskey, which is unusual for her. "And yourself? Would you happen to know where I can put this in the mail?" she asks, gesturing vaguely with the letter. Kate states, "Good morning, Miss Shaw." 

Breakfast arrives in a stack of trays and plates, which Jake has the boy leave on the table. "There you go, breakfast is served. Ah, whiskey and eggs, almost as good as bourbon and rib-eye." Jake hauls out a stack of plates, knives and forks from the kitchen. "You'll forgive me if I don't serve. Now you can talk and eat." After he puts on the pot of coffee, Chester sits down and helps himself to the steak and eggs. "This is good. Where's it from?" "Promise City Hotel," Ruby says with a mouth full of egg, "The food is from the Promise City Hotel." 

When the food arrives, instinct kicks in and Trisha begins to serve the food onto plates and hand it around - first to Mrs. Kale, then Minerva, then Ruby, then Nanuet, then Chester, then Jake. Finally she serves herself a small portion and sits down at the table, picking at it but not really eating. 

Ruby takes another sip of whiskey, despite glances from Kate and Nanuet. "So, what's your news Kate? Maybe Mr. Gonzales is back? He's been gone awfully long. Kate says, "Mr. Gonzales is back, and that is one piece of news. He was very tired last night, so we didn't get to talk. There were some strangers in the Cantina last night that I can only assume were his other friends, so I assume all went well. 

"Oh good, " Ruby says, "I was getting worried about Mr. Gonzales and I'd like to talk to him about some things." Ruby scoops some eggs and toast on a plate and eats heartily as she looks at the faces of her friends surrounding the table. 

Kate continues, “The next piece of news is that Johnny Ringo did come to the Cantina yesterday morning. He spoke with Ginnie at length. She said he began to leave a message, but he realized she was able to read his Latin and threw it out. She got it back. It basically said he had expected an answer from you, Jake, and to see me. And now he was going to... That's where he stopped writing. I can only assume that he was going to Tombstone. Considering what happened to Morgan Earp last night, it makes sense. 

And I had a visit from Storm last night. Nanuet, she had a specific message for you, if you would like to hear it in private, you can come help me with the tea, otherwise, I can tell you now." "No, you can tell me now," Nanuet replies, "I don't keep any secrets from my friends." 

Kate nodded and smiled. "She said to tell you that she is very proud of you. You have come farther in a short time than she could have imagined. You no longer need her, she said. That between Maska, Kajika, and now Miss Florencia you have all you need to continue on your path. That your strengths and weaknesses compliment Miss Florencia's, and you can help one another. 

Also, the former Apache ambassador has returned, you no longer must shoulder that responsibility, although the Apache will always remain friends to you. She also asked me to say goodbye to all of you. She is moving on now, we will not see her again." 

A smile creeps onto Nanuet's face as he listens to the praise that Storm had for him. It was bittersweet though as he felt a connection to her, someone willing to die for a cause she didn't believe in only to foster a new friendship, and now she was truly gone. In the end it was her sacrifice that brought Ruby, Nanuet and Kate closer together. 

He says, "Thanks for the message, I appreciate it. Although I wish I could have seen her myself one last time. I hope she finds peaceful rest." A long uncomfortable pause settles on the room before Nanuet continues, his gaze shifting to Minerva. "And I look forward to continuing to strengthen our friendship Minerva, I think we can work well together as Storm has said." 

Ruby says, “Well that is news I suppose, no more Storm. I guess she'll be better off where ever she is going than hanging around here haunting people." She looks at Nanuet's stern face, "Uh, yeah, but you know I was just kidding, she was a big help to us." The teakettle began to whistle in the kitchen. Kate got up to fetch it, but stopped to whisper in Ruby's ear on the way past, "I did ask if he wanted to hear it privately." She give Ruby a sweet smile and disappeared into the kitchen. 

Jake says, "She talked to the storm last night? I thought she toned down that drinking of hers... oof." Jake finishes as Ruby elbows him in ribs. "So this centaur ghost creature that I've managed to never be around when she appears to you guys came to see Katherine last night and say goodbye? Go figure." Jake stuffs more food in his mouth. 

"That's what she said. But maybe she was just tired or something. Anyway, you can relax, Kate said she is gone now. Don't worry Jake, I'll be the only one haunting you, luckily I survived yesterday," Ruby jokes. "Nanuet you should be proud of yourself, look how far you've come in the past three months and how much good you've done." Ruby gives him a special glance when she looks up from her plate of food. "You know, I need one of Dorita's muffins, I'm soooo hungry! I'm going to have to stop there later." 

Ruby shrugs. "Hey, so you two get to work together now, huh?" She tries to change the subject by looking at Minerva and Nanuet. "That should be fun..." Minerva had listened to Katherine's story. "Visited by spirits. She thinks. Well that would account for her new congenial attitude toward church but by the look of her, something else is up here" 

She says, "Si, Senor Nanuet and I do feel an unusually strong connection but as yet do not know what it means. Pass the eggs Por Favor." She eats a bite then continues, " The Goddess has seen fit to lead Luna and I to Promise City. We shall trust in her judgment. It does seems that we are forging an unusually strong bond with all of you" she says filling her plate with a hearty helping of everything on the table. "I have always been alone and not much liked by most. I am usually quite untrusting. It is such an odd feeling to have friends. But I shall not question such a gift!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 100, “Revelations“, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 11:30 A.M. * 

Chester turns to Minerva. "That was a good sermon, Minerva. You'll have that new church in no time." She pours herself a glass of whisky and smiles at Chester over the rim of her glass. "I am afraid senor, that if the Vigilance Committee gets their way I will not be the one building their church. But, perhaps we will just build one of our own. eh? "Something warm and welcoming to all, with lots of windows and doors." 

Taking a sip of her whisky she sighs in satisfaction. "You are correct Senor Jake almost as tasty as Bourbon and rib eye." She puts her glass down and picks up her fork before she continues in a more serious tone. "I want you all to know how much I appreciate your attendance at services this morning. I realize it was quite" she pauses searching for the right words "difficult for some of you and it was unlike me to take such an approach to garner your support in such a fashion, but I will not apologize for it. I had a great need to fill that room with positive energy... of which you all have much. The other reason I wanted you there is because I have come to trust you all. 

I took a dangerous stand with the committee this morning and wanted your opinion and your protection if it came to that. It was also easier show you what I had done than it would have been for me to try and explain it. They are such a dark force to combat and I am sure that I am even farther out of favor with some of them now. I do not know what lengths they will go to eliminate me. They have been controlling, narrow-minded and bigoted in their judgments in the past and some of them will continue to be so unless I can either make them understand the error of their ways or remove their power." 

Minerva sits back and wipes the corner of her lip delicately with her napkin. "So tell me," she says with a crooked smile " what did you think of my sermon? Do you think that it had the desired affect on any of them? "she asks as she chuckles. Nanuet states, "Well if the desired effect was to stir up a hornets nest, then I think you have done admirably well! I am not sure if you sermon will help them to see the errors of their ways or to make them want to be rid of you sooner. I hope it is the former." "That, Senor, was precisely my intent." she laughs delightedly. "I do not wish to wonder how many hornets there are in the nest. They are easier dealt with out in the open." 

After Nanuet speaks no one else is answering so Jake speaks up. "Don't have your expectations too high, Senorita. Most of these folks only listen when you tell them what they want to hear. It is going to take more than your fiery words to change attitudes in most of them. Take the Doc Eaton for example, he is probably a fine man. He came right out and told me he wanted Ruby and I to move away. We are not the kind of folks they want in their town. You may move some fence sitters, but as long as the committee believes it has the power I don't think they will see any need to change. I don't know most of them very well, so I can't say for sure." 

Jake enjoys a sip of whiskey before continuing. "In my opinion there are more cattle in these parts besides them at the ranches. Most of the town would follow a leader if the right one came along." He downs the last of his glass and rests it on the table in front of him. "Besides, not everyone believes that the gods motives are always beneficial to their flock. I will honor the gods, Senorita, but my experience is to not always trust them." 
Minerva turns to Jake. "I am not worried about swaying opinion. Men who speak their mind, like Doc Eaton will do the right thing once they know what it are. They only require guidance. It is those of darker hearts who hide behind their devotion that concern me. As for trusting the gods to do our will Senor, you are wise not to do so. but a clever man would do well to appease them." 

Chester adds, "Luckily the committee members don't seem the type for violence. But politics, that'll be a horse of a different color. They're the experts and they know the turf better. For what it's worth, you have my support." She replies, "I'll not play the politics game Senor, I will perform the will of the gods with or without a church. Neither the Committee nor a church is necessary to me. But it would benefit the town if those of Mrs. King's ilk could be swayed." 

Ruby asks, "So, what's everyone doing today?" Kate replies, "I didn't have any particular plans. We don't know what the Cowboy Gang is up to, so we should still be wary. Johnny Ringo won't like what happened yesterday. I have no doubt he'll know who raided their hideout. Otherwise, I think I'll have a talk with Mr. Gonzales and spend some time with Ginnie. And Ruby, if you'd like maybe we could umm... talk later?" 

Ruby eyes Kate suspiciously for a moment. "It's been a long time since you wanted to talk Kate..." As she looks at her friend she notices a slighter brighter Kate then normal. She must want to talk about Conrad again, Ruby moans to herself. Then her face lightens up as she eats her toast, "But sure, we can talk." Ruby finishes and pushes her plate away, then sips at her whiskey. "How you you think your sermon went, Minerva? Seems like you got a lot of people to sign up and help with the festival." 

Everyone was finished with breakfast and relaxing around the table. "You know, I'm still hungry. To the Cantina it is." Ruby gets up, gives Jake a couple if kisses then excuses her. "Kate are you coming? We can chat on the way..." Ruby was still weak but saw her friends were worried about her so she was putting on a brave face. 

"Of course." Kate stood up and went over to Ruby, putting a companionable arm around her waist that just happened to also support her. "Dorita stuffed me full this morning. I was hungry and she took advantage of me. I have no doubt she'll be thrilled to finish filling you up." Kate smiled at the others. "We'll see you all in a little while," she said and headed with Ruby out to the El Parador. 

Ruby appreciated the support from Kate while they walked. Kate notices as soon as they walk out the door Ruby's posture relaxes and she stumbles a bit here and there. "Too much whiskey" is her excuse. They arrive at the El Parador and Ruby's catches a glimpse of her face in the mirror. "Ugh, I'm pale. Why didn't someone tell me I look like crap? I should have stayed in bed, but I really needed the bath," she sighs. "Maybe a nice mid day nap... Now, where is Dorita?" "Probably in the kitchen," Kate said and steered Ruby toward the back of the room. 

"Good morning, Dorita," Kate said as she opened the door and followed Ruby in. She pulled a chair into the kitchen for Ruby and let the door close. "Thanks, Kate." Before Ruby sits she hugs Dorita gently. "So I heard your grandfather is back, you must be relieved." Ruby makes an effort to hold her strap up on her shoulder so Dorita can't see her injury. Ruby grabs a muffin off the counter and sits in the chair, taking a big bite. "Yummmyy, my favorite," she smiles. 

"Anyway, I didn't come just for the muffin, although I would have, these are so good." Ruby glances up at Dorita. "I need some tea. I KNOW you know how to make the ones I want. I need two... tea that gives you... stamina. I would like them for tonight. Have any lying around possibly?" 

Dorita looks oddly at Ruby, "Stamina? What you mean?" “Stamina, you know, energy, strength, vigor….” Ruby looks at Dorita and smiles. She stands and picks at a plate of food she is preparing on the counter. “You know exactly what I mean, Senora.” Ruby laughs. She wobbles slightly, so she leans up against the table to support herself before picking again at the plate. 

Dorita smiles and says "I think I know what you mean. I can put together a tea. So sad, Mr. Cook too young to have that problem." Ruby smiles back. "Oh believe me, Mr. Cook does NOT have that problem. As a matter of fact..." Ruby stops herself, realizing she's about to give away very private information. "I appreciate you making me the tea." Ruby hugs Dorita again and whispers in her ear, "And I can use some of that other tea, too, the one Sonoma gave me. Although it's been more in whiskey or coffee than tea." Ruby stands back up straight and giggles. 

Kate looked at Ruby with one eyebrow raised. She hoped Ruby wasn't planning to try to get back to her usual "activities" too soon. "Than you, Dorita. I'll be back down in a while, I think I'll visit with your Grandfather for a while. Are you ready to go upstairs, Ruby?" "Yes, I'm ready. Getting comfortable would be nice." Ruby grabbed at the plate on the table one final time. She hadn't realized just how hungry she still was. "Oh, I'll stop in for the tea later, Dorita. And thank you!" 
Ruby followed Kate upstairs to her room. 

Kate ushered Ruby inside her room and quietly shut the door behind. Ginnie was downstairs, her cot neatly made up. Kate got Ruby settled in the chair by the window. "How are you feeling, Ruby? You should be fine, but your blood is thin right now. More food, less whiskey. Just for a day or two." 

Ruby pulled her feet up underneath her on the chair. "I'm ok." Ruby saw Kate's face and smiled, "Ok, you don't believe me. I will be ok, how is that?" Ruby let her long hair down, trying to shake out the dampness. "I'm tired," she said, and Kate could see the weariness in her eyes, "And actually, pretty scared." Katherine sat on the edge of Ginnie's cot and took Ruby's hand. "Yes, you will be all right, just take care of yourself. It's easier to get sick when you're already weakened. What are you scared of, Ruby?" she asked gently. 

"Sick? I hadn't thought about that. It was just really scary to be laying there, I mean, I didn't think I was that bad off. Then all of a sudden it just got worse and I was having a hard time breathing and it was so ... cold." 

Ruby sighs. "I never told you, I almost died once before, someone, well, someone beat me really bad." Ruby looked away from Kate with a faraway look in her eyes. "But that time I didn't care if I died, maybe I even hoped for it. This time I was really sad, of what I was leaving behind. You, and Nanuet and Chester, even Minerva and..." she paused for a long moment, "and Jake. I felt like I was being kept here by sheer will, and I had only moments left before Nanuet saved me." Ruby shuddered. "It was just very scary." She laid her head back on the chair and smiled at Kate. "But I'm here now and we're not here to talk about me." 

Kate says, "It doesn't matter why we're here, we can always talk about you, Ruby dear. We were scared too. Hopefully that will never, never happen again, but don't underestimate what a bullet still inside is doing to you. Better to be healed than take the chance." Kate smiled softly at Ruby squeezing her hand for a moment before she walked to the window where she stood with the sunlight setting her hair to glowing. 

"I wanted to tell Nanuet, but with Miss Florencia and Miss Shaw there.... Storm came to me last night because she wasn't traveling alone." Kate turned her face to Ruby. "She brought Tom with her." "Tom?" Ruby furrowed her brows for a moment then a memory came rushing back to her. "Oh, I think I saw him! The night before ... when I used a spell... I saw Storm she told me Nanuet and Chester were still alive, she had someone with her, a man. But I was so distracted..." Her voice trailed off as she looked at Tom's picture. "It was him." She looked up at Kate and said in awe, "So you got to speak to him?" 

A smile broke across Kate’s face even as she blushed. "Yes. You remember how Storm was when we protected the Earth spirit, how she was solid? He was here, Ruby. We talked about how he had gotten trapped here by people who wouldn't let him go, and about how Storm was taking him to a better place than Hades to rest. And then we didn't talk at all," she said, turning scarlet. 

Ruby furrowed her brow again in puzzlement. "What do you mean Kate? I mean, I hear what you're saying, but while I saw Storm looked solid, she was still, well ... dead. How did he get trapped? And what do you mean you didn't talk at all? I'm confused." 

Kate replies, "When someone dies, their soul moves on to the afterlife, unless someone is holding on to them. At first, Colby Tucker wanted to believe it was all a bad dream, so Tom's spirit was tethered to Tombstone. Then I arrived and spent those three months trying to forget he was dead, and I held him there. I finally came here, but every time Morgan Earp saw me his guilt got worse and tied Tom back to the place where he died. Storm said she had seen his spirit following me every time I went to Tombstone, it's how she knew who he was." 

"Poor Tom, that sounds horrible." Ruby lets Kate continue. "Yes, Storm was still dead, and Tom is as well." Kate paused and took Ruby's hand again. "Ruby, you remember how it stormed when we had Storm with us? Just like the storm last night? It took the power of gods to bring him to me. The gods of the Apache and the wood elves, and the goddess Diana. They gave him a real physical body, and we ... well, we didn't waste the time talking." 

Ruby pulls her hand away from Kate. "Are you feeling ok? I think I hear what you're telling me but..." Ruby is quiet for another long moment. "I don't believe in the gods and I thought you didn't either. I think you dreamed this, we were all exhausted and beat up, Kate I think you just had a dream, a very strange dream." 

Kate replies, "I have never denied the existence of the gods, Ruby, just their worthiness of being worshipped. It was Tom's devotion to his gods that moved Diana to intervene. I know the moment Morgan Earp died; that was the moment Tom had to leave, the moment that huge thunderclap sounded. Look around the El Parador, Ruby. The lighting struck three places around this building. You don't have to believe me, Ruby dear. I know how it sounds, but the proof will come. You'll see." 

Ruby states, "Do you know how it sounds? It's not that I don't want to believe you, but think about what you're telling me. Your dead husband was given a body by the gods so you two could ...sleep together? It had to have been a dream. Gods don't exist." 

Kate went over and hugged Ruby. "There was more to it than that, Ruby, I..." she stopped. Right now Ruby could never accept the idea that she was carrying a child. "If it was a dream, it was a damn good one," Kate smiled. "Now I've worried you, I didn't want to do that. Maybe you're right, but I never had a dream that made me feel this good." 

Ruby hugged Kate back and hid her wince at the pull on her shoulder. What a bad spot for a gunshot, she thinks to herself before shaking the thought away. "That's the good thing about dreams, they can be so good, especially if they come true." Ruby laughed to herself. She hadn't had a good dream in as long as she could remember and she didn't believe in them either. "I do hope you're feeling ok, you do have me worried. But I am glad that you saw Tom and felt good about it. And here I thought we were going to be talking about Conrad," Ruby smiled and gave a small laugh. "You do look happy today. After yesterday I am surprised." 

"So am I. I was very unhappy last night, so much so that I felt sick. I killed a man yesterday, Ruby, and I can never take that back. I watched men burn to death and blown to pieces. And then Miss Florencia and her coercion..." Kate sighed. "How do I explain? Tom's death was so sudden, so unexplained, it's weighed on my mind for a long time. That weight is gone. I know Tom can rest in peace now, and not in Hades, in a place of happiness. It put my mind at rest, and that relief is all I can feel this morning. The worries will not come back. I was a little surprised to hear people making plans for the next few days. The Cowboy Gang isn't through with us. We are in as much danger now as we were yesterday." 

"We will always be in danger here in Promise City and Tombstone, always Kate, and you would do well to remember that. So unless you plan on leaving you have to deal with it as it comes." Ruby paused and considered her next words carefully. "I didn't say anything to Jake, but I was hoping on our little side trip to Tombstone we might encounter Ringo and can finish this, one way or another. I know it might be foolish of me to think, but I'd rather keep him away from here, away from the Lucky Lady and away from you and the others." 

"Plus...I want to see George again. I really do feel bad about what happened and it is my fault. I'm not doing well with this guilt thing and Stanley Barker doesn't know if he's coming back or not. No one really knows it, but we do have a history together and George really was one of the only people in my childhood that was nice to me." Ruby smiled fondly, "And he gave me my first kiss." 

"George seems like a good man, just caught in a bad situation. Someone encouraged him to fall in love with Ruby West, and it's easy enough to do that without help," Kate smiled. "But be careful, he seems a bit... obsessive. He has gotten the idea now that you will not marry him, hopefully your seeing him will not change that. 

What trip to Tombstone is this? I know you and I were going to go, but this sounds different. I know you want to keep us out of danger, but I don't think we can avoid it, and I don't think it's a good idea to just wait for the Cowboys to come get us. We need to be proactive, and I can't...." She stopped herself before she mentioned her condition. "I don't like the idea of waiting for the Cowboys to pick us off one by one. I think we need to join with the Earps." 

"Jake is taking me to Tombstone to the theater, he promised he would. This isn't the time for you and I to go, there will be time for that later." Ruby sighed and leaned her head back against the chair, her flawless skin turning pale. "If Ringo is there maybe we can deal with him. But I'm not going to live my entire life in fear of when he'll show up. When he sees what we've done, he'll come I'm sure. We haven't been waiting around for the Cowboys, we rode off and found them. And if they Cowboys have been trying to pick us off one by one they haven't been doing a very good job, have they?" Ruby smiled up at Kate but only briefly. "The Earps are not to be trusted and I don't know they would be any help for us. Jake did go last night and speak to Warren. I don't know what came from that. I don't even really want to think about all this anymore." 

Ruby smiled at Kate again, this time the smile staying on her face. "But that black stallion I rode yesterday was a good find. I think he's had some training, but will you finish training him for me? He looks young but I was impressed he didn't throw me when that ball of fire came so close." "That's one thing you can say for the Cowboy's horses. No matter what the level of their training, they are used to loud bangs and fire going off around them. Off course I'll finish his training for you, but I'll have to do it soon. Planting time is coming, and lambing time if I understand correctly. We're going to get pretty busy." 

"I suppose you're right, about the horses." Ruby is quiet again, playing with her hair. "Listen, the other night, when we got in the fight....It's just...You're so busy. You spend all your time at the ranch or with Conrad, or Ginnie, now the school...." Her voice trails off. Ruby continues quietly, "We never get to spend time together anymore. And when we do you talk about Conrad." 

"I had to keep myself busy. If I didn’t I had time to think, and if I had time to think I thought about Tom or Morgan Earp. I promised you I'd try to get over it, and try I did." Kate stopped and looked away. "You all have your own problems; I don't need to be troubling you with mine. Besides, after Miss Florencia arrived... you all seem so delighted with her... I didn't think you'd miss me much." She was quiet for a moment, her head tilted down. Then she lifted it and said with a little fire, "And I seem to remember several conversations where I was trying to stop you from talking about Conrad." 

“Kate, Minerva’s only been here what, a week? And yes, she’s nice and you haven’t been around, but it’s silly to think we wouldn’t miss you. As for your problems, weren’t we all involved in helping with this Earp situation, figuring out what happened, defending ourselves against what occurred because of it? It’s what we’ve been doing. That’s what friends do.” Ruby stretches out her long legs, then pulls her skirt up and adjusts her stockings. “As for Conrad, it seemed like a good diversion and I know you really like him, and that’s great. But I didn’t realize he would get more time than me or that he would be your concern when Nanuet and Chester got kidnapped." 

"I guess things just changed a lot when I moved into the Lucky Lady with Jake.” Kate says, "He wasn't my concern, Ruby. I gave ideas for what to do about Nanuet and Chester, and no one said much about them. They may have been poor ideas, but I offered them. When no one seemed very interested I thought about what I could do myself, since I couldn't seem to help, and that was protect the people at the El Parador, and Conrad counts among them. 

I eat meals with him because he is there to eat with, and I do enjoy his company. I have spent more time with him this week because he helped me get the building for the school. I didn't want to bother all of you with that; as I said, you have your own concerns. And you are usually busy with something yourself, Ruby. Yes, usually with Jake and you two don't need a third wheel." 

Ruby says, ”I think we both know Conrad is more than just someone to eat with and there is nothing wrong with that. And Jake and I would have been more than happy to help you with the school, we told you that many times. As a matter of fact, Jake had gone to the bank and taken the money out of his account, in case you needed it.” 

Ruby adjusts her skirt then stands. “Yes, I suppose we are both busy these days. This being responsible thing sucks.” Ruby ran her hand over her stomach and straightened out the rest of her dress. She pulled the again wayward straps back onto her shoulders and sighed. “I should go, I need to talk to Nanuet and get some rest. I do feel sort of light headed. If you see Mr. Gonzales will you tell him I’ve missed him and I’m glad he’s returned?” 

"Wait, Ruby. I hate when things aren't right between us, and they don't feel right. I know it's just my foolishness when it comes to asking for help. Just once Jake suggested that a problem of mine wasn't everyone else's, and since then I've tried to avoid asking for any help at all. I know you would help me if I need it, I just take things too much to heart sometimes." 

She hugged Ruby, then brushed some of the damp hair away from her forehead. "No more being too busy, from now on we make time, alright? I miss you." 

“Well, Jake wasn’t being very nice that day, was he?” Ruby smiled and hugged Kate tightly in return. “Yes, we should make time, I agree.” Ruby continued softly, “I miss you too. And I’m jealous of Conrad and Ginnie and the ranch getting all your time.” Ruby finally let go of her friend. “Maybe you can give me some French lessons. Ever since we went to New Orleans I’ve been thinking about that singer and wanting to learn some new things. But NO BOOKS! Just talking.” Ruby finally let out a small laugh. "It's harder that way, but we can try. You do look pale, let's get Grant Keebler to walk you back, I don't like the idea of you going alone. I'll come check on you later, and I'll tell Mr. Gonzales you missed him." Kate helped Ruby up out of the chair. "I love you, be careful." 

"Oh I'll be fine..." Ruby's voice trailed off as Kate continued to talk. Kate noticed Ruby look slightly uncomfortable for a moment, but then recover and stand straight. Ruby inhales a deep breath and then lets it out slowly. "I love you too Kate, you've been my best friend. I know that can't be easy sometimes." "I'm no picnic either, Ruby dear," Kate laughed. She closed the door behind them and watched to make sure Ruby got down the stairs alright. She caught Grant Keeblers eye and nodded toward Ruby, hoping he'd understand and went to see Mr. Gonzales.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 101, “Minerva’s Committee“, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 1:00 P.M. * 

Back at the Lucky Lady Jake says, "Senorita, I'm not sure I understand what your plan is. I suppose I don't need to, we'll help you were we can." Jake pushes out his chair and gets up. 
"I have an errand to run folks, make yourselves at home. I'll be back shortly." He leaves them chatting and heads out. 

Jake makes his way over to Hammer's jewelry store and inquires about the ruby ring Miss West was partial to. He chats with him for a while and then examines the ring carefully before offering the man $150 for it. "I'm sure all the people who will see Ruby wearing this when she performs will be asking about it. You know how women are, she'll be proudly telling them what great jewelry you carry." Jake buys the ring and heads back to the saloon. 

Jake comes back to the Lucky Lady but most of his friends are gone. He catches Nanuet making himself useful, "You just can't be lazy can you? I could almost feel guilty watching you work." Jake laughs, "Almost. Come on upstairs with me I want to show you something." 

Up in his room Jake points to a pile in the corner near the desk. "Here is some stuff we took from Cowboys yesterday. I asked Katherine to tell me if anything was enchanted, and she said the bullets in these guns were." Jake then carefully takes each of the weapons from the pile and places them on the desk. There is one revolver and four rifles. Jake starts removing the ammunition from them and indicates Nanuet should do the same. Once they are all removed Jake and Nanuet examine them carefully and compare them to the other loose rounds that Jake took from the cowboys. 

Nanuet replies, "OK, so any idea how many of the bullets are magical, or what exactly they do? Magic is a power with many variations as I am sure you have noticed by now. I mean I know you can't tell yourself, but did anyone else happen to figure it out?" Nanuet picks up the guns one by one and looks them over carefully trying to not if there are any special markings or features. 

"You got me, Indian. I was hoping you'd know more than me. I didn't want to leave anything good behind, and Katherine said to get these items. Before I came to Promise City, magic was stuff for children’s bedtime stories." Jake shrugs. Nanuet says, "Well I can tell which ones are magical but as far as what they do, not really. Before I came to Promise City, guns were only used by white men." 

When Minerva stops back at the Comstock House she is surprised to see that the dining room is packed. She recognizes some of the faces from the worship service although doesn't know most of the people by name yet, others are faces of people she recognizes as Lucky Lady patrons, and others are faces are people she has never seen. Judge Lacey is sitting at the head of one table with Russell Lee at the head of the other. 

Beatrice Lee approaches her and says, "Minerva, immediately following the service the entire Vigilance Committee went into a private meeting over at the Great Western Boarding House. They're still meeting now. We decided to hold our own here to counter whatever they come up with and help plan this festival of yours. 

Judge Lacey stands and introduces those present, town blacksmith Henry Weller, Alhambra Saloon owner Steve Lord, Comique Variety Hall and Saloon Owners Al Brower and Pierre Jaquet, Boyd's Cigar Store Manager Alton Boyd, Niles Hoover who co-owns the Lucky Lady, Long Branch Saloon Owner Kate Higgins, Brown's Ice House owner Hannibal Brown and his son Maxwell, Mine Cartage Company Owner Zackary Morand, Tannery owner Trector Driscoll, Gay Lady Dance Hall and Saloon owner Burton Lumley and Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter. 

Minerva is beaming "I am very pleased that you have all come. Please Let us sit and share ideas. Tell me what you have in mind." She says. Lacey says "We want to have a Festival Committee all firmed up before the other group decides to veto the whole idea. We really need that Fire equipment and many of us here also don't subscribe to their narrow interpretation of how the church should be run. Now's the time to establish you as our Town Preacher, and this Festival is a good way to do that." 

Niles Hoover says, "Priestess, is there anybody else who you know of that should serve on this Committee?" She replies, “Gentlemen and Ladies, I am pleased that we are all of the same mind. I have spoken to a few people who are willing to assist. Senorita Ruby West of the Lucky Lady has volunteered to help with the "arts" part of the festival. Organizing music and possibly performing a play and Senor Jake Cook, also of the Lucky Lady is also willing to assist perhaps the saloon owners could put their heads together and come up with something. I also feel that Senor Katherine Kale should be involved. She will be opening a school for the children in the area and would be a wise choice to organize some activities for the children. 

And you Senor Hoover, you had mentioned organizing shooting competitions did you not? I would like to add as much diversity to the festival as possible. It would be wonderful if we could include some of the local Indian and Mexican folklore and culture as well. Is there not a Mexican priest on the outskirts of town? Perhaps we could involve him as well." We should advertise also, and very soon!. The sooner the Festival date is published the less chance the Vigilance committee has of sabotaging it. We should discuss a date immediately." 

Steve Lord says, "Well, as far as publishing is concerned the halfling newspaperman Chumbley is expected to arrive on the stagecoach this evening, so we could fill him in today." Hoover says, "I've been thinking about that. Sunday would be ideal for a worship service as part of the festival, but Sunday nights aren't the best to celebrate Dionysus, given that people have to work the next day. How about we start this on a Saturday afternoon and run it through to a Sunday afternoon." Minerva smiles broadly at him, "Very wise and thoughtful Senor Hoover. We could even do a sunset service Saturday night to kickoff the festivities. I like your suggestion." 

Ruby walked slowly down the stairs and headed back to the kitchen. Two small bottles like the ones she had given Ruby the day before were waiting on the table, along with a small package of tealeaves. Ruby smiled and put them in her pockets. "Thank you Dorita, you're the best!" Ruby said with her trademark smile. "And I'm quite sure Mr. Cook will thank you too, for all of this," she says with a wink. "And now I'm off to see what other troubles I can get into. Thanks again." 

Kate arrives in Gonzalas's rooms. He is not there, and his beds in both the El Parador and his mansion do not appear to have been slept in. She notes that his traveling clothes are also gone. Kate sighed and spent a few moments looked for any kind of note. Finding none, she quickly slipped back downstairs to meet Ruby. They might as well stay together. She caught her coming back out of the kitchen with her teas. "He's gone again," Kate said quietly to Ruby, "So we wait again. I might as well come back to the Lady with you." 

Ruby and Kate walk back to the Lucky Lady. "Kate, I'm going to rest I think, but if you see Nanuet can you send him up please?" Ruby gives Kate a quick hug then heads upstairs. She hears some noise coming from their room, so she sweeps in and calls out, "Baby?" Then she sees Jake and Nanuet standing over a pile of... stuff. "Oh, are you two busy?" Ruby asks sitting on the bed. "Nanuet, I wanted to talk to you, maybe take a walk?" "Sure, we can walk. It's nice out today anyway." Ruby gives Jake a kiss then heads downstairs with Nanuet. Ruby and Nanuet leave to go for their walk. 

Suddenly alone in the Lucky Lady, Kate cleaned up the ruins of the group's breakfast, humming under her breath. Once Ruby got back with Nanuet and actually get to resting, she could go back to the El Parador and spend some time with Ginnie. There were still many things to worry about, but Kate wasn't afraid. Not for herself, at least. Just uncertain. 

She had no idea what to do next. She didn't like the idea of just waiting for the Gang to make a move, but she doubted she could convince the others to go to the Earp's especially considering she really shouldn't go with them. Once the breakfast was cleaned up Kate sat down at the piano and played wonderingly, hoping a direction would come to her mind. 

Ruby explains what happened while him and Chester were held captive and he in return tells his story and when he learned. They walk around town with the puppies in tow until they end up at the grove. 

“You know,” Ruby begins, “When you were gone and Ringo came to the Lucky Lady, I came here and well, I asked your ancestors to help me. And then Storm showed up, like my spell worked and she heard me, I almost couldn’t believe it.” He says, "I am not all that surprised, your talents and abilities are more varied than you believe them to be. You may never become the most powerful at one focus, but you will grow and branch out like this mighty tree here, your roots growing stronger as your branches spread out to encompass more." 

Nanuet kneels down to play with the puppies. "I apologize, I have been slacking on my duties to train these little pups, hopefully things will be quiet for a little while so I can spend some more time with them so that they will serve you better." She says, "You are so wise, Nanuet, you always say things that make me feel good." Ruby also leans down and pets the puppies, who are rambunctiously bouncing around. "You have no need to apologize ever. The puppies are great." 

Ruby giggles, "Well, maybe Jake doesn't think so, they seem to like to chew on him." Ruby watches Nanuet for a moment before putting her hand gently on his arm. "I need to tell you how much I appreciate what you did yesterday..." When Nanuet looks up he sees Ruby's eyes start to get wet. "You were the one, you really saved my life." 

Nanuet lifts her head gently and then wipes her eyes with a gentle touch. "I am still unsure why I was given this gift, but I am grateful for it as it has come in handy more than once. It was the necklace really, and I wish I knew it was so bad sooner or I think it would have been a little less dramatic for all of us. I see that you are feeling better, but I am afraid you will have that scar for good." he says reaching out to her shoulder. "I think I will try and visit Kajika soon, to see if I can expand my healing abilities, so I do not need to rely on the necklace as often." 

“Well, that’s my fault. I didn’t realize it was so bad either, I thought I could have made it to the doctor. But you are the only one who can use that necklace and without you and the power of your ancestors…” Ruby shakes her head. “Maybe one day we can talk about your ancestors. You worship them like gods I guess? I don’t believe in the gods.” Ruby looks away, “Or maybe I do and I just think they abandoned me, I don’t know. I’ve never seen any proof of them myself. I have no faith in them or almost anything for that matter, except maybe myself... or maybe Jake.” 

“The scar,” she says looking down at her shoulder, “Yes, my body isn’t as perfect as it once was.” Ruby looks sad as she speaks, “I’ve gotten quite a few scars since I’ve been here in Promise City.” She looks up again at Nanuet. “Expanding your healing abilities can’t be a bad thing can it?” she smiles. “Well, if there is anything I can ever do for you, I know I won’t ever be able to pay you back, but anything at all you can think of, please tell me. And I mean anything.” 

"Again you sell yourself short. You have already done much for me. Before I came here I was alone, all the time alone. You and Jake, Kate, Chester, Minerva and so many others have become my friends and family. To me that is a great treasure. To be honest with you I do not quiet put my faith in the Gods either, even the Gods of my people. My family raised me, taught me, showed me the ways of the world, so it is to them that I pray and ask for guidance. There are spirits out there though that are greater than others, and I know they watch over us to." 

“You have faith in something, you are lucky.” Ruby takes Nanuet’s hands in hers. “I was alone too, so don’t sell yourself short either. You have been a good friend, the best kind of friend, to both me and Jake and we both know it and appreciate it.” Ruby smiles, “Jake thought very highly of you, even before yesterday. You did the same for him that you did for me. I hope you’ll plan on sticking around here for a long time, as long as we are here anyway.” 

"I had not planned on leaving any time soon. As a matter of fact, I have no real plans at all. I like it here, well enough to stick around anyway, and one lesson I have learned lately is that no matter what plans you make fate has it's own desires." Nanuet pauses slightly before continuing. "Glad that you have settled in a bit too, I know it was hard for you to stop running. Hard for both of I guess, used to living a life on the move where it doesn't really matter what you leave behind you because you aren't going back. I think I kinda like this way of life better, how about you?" 

"Stop running?" Ruby looks a little uncomfortable for a moment, then relaxes, "Ok, so I'm that obvious, huh?" she laughs. "Yes, this way of life is much better, I'm very happy here, happier than I've ever been in my life. Except for the getting shot and almost dying part. Alright, I'm getting a bit tired, I don't think I got enough sleep last night." 

Nanuet finally notices Ruby is still pale. "There are really only two things I can offer you in thanks, two things that I'm any good at. One is a song, the other..." Ruby leans in closer to Nanuet and kisses him softly on the lips, for just a second too long, "Thank you Nanuet." She smiles at him and starts heading back to the Lucky Lady, the puppies jumping all around her as she walks. 

Nanuet stands stunned for a moment, the warmth of Ruby's soft lips lingering. He is unsure what to say or do next. He puts his hands to his lips and breathes deeply. "Well, she doesn't lie, she is good at it." he says for no one in particular. 

Jake comes down stairs to the main room to find Katherine toying with the piano. "Hello Katherine, feeling better today?" She replies, "Yes, much better. Ruby seems better too, although she should slow down a bit and rest." Kate played a few more bars, smiling over her shoulder at Jake. "I am worried though. I don't like sitting doing nothing when the Cowboy's have started their war." 

Jake comes over close and says quietly so only the two of them can hear. "We collected some tools yesterday. Knowing what they are and can do would give us an advantage. Can you do it? Or get Gonzalez to do it? It's not something that I can do. We need any advantage we can get." 

Kate kept her voice low as well. "Mr. Gonzales is gone again, he took his traveling clothes. Not even a note this time. I might be able to find some information about those items, but I won't be able to tell you exactly what they do. There are different kinds of enchantments, the best I can do is give you a general idea. Like if the enchantment is meant to defend, harm, and affect the mind... you see? I won't be able to tell you the exact effect." 

Markus Jackson enters the Lucky Lady followed by his son Billy Bob and Billy's wife Lurleen. They walk up to the bar and Jackson asks Harry Rote "Is Mills around?" Harry replies, "Haven't seen him yet today sir. Would you care for a drink?" Right after the Jackson's walk in, Ruby does too. She sees Jake and Kate, but stops at the bar. "I would like a drink Harry. So, you're friends of Jeff?" Ruby asks while leaning back against the bar. 

"Yeah, is he around?" Jackson asks in his thick Alabama accent. Jake stops talking to Katherine and listens to the conversation at the bar. She replies, "He should be, I'm not exactly sure where he is at the moment." Ruby nods to Harry as he gives her the drink, "Can you see if Jeff is in?" . Harry heads upstairs looking for Jeff. "Jake?" Kate said quietly as she turned her head. She saw the strangers at the bar and turned back, leading her playing into a quiet piece that would let Jake hear. 

Ruby turns back to Jackson and asks, "So, how do you know him?" What business is that of yours?" Jackson asks Harry comes down and says, "Not in his room, must be out. Doesn't he have today off?" Ruby replies, "Thanks Harry." She turns back to Jackson and sips her drink. "Well, he does work for me, so his business is my business. Sorry, it appears he's out. Do you want to leave a message?" "No, we'll be back later," he says. The three turn and head towards the door. "Alright then. I'll tell Jeff you stopped by. And oh, we have a great chef if you're in need of dinner," Ruby calls after them. 

Jake turns away from the others and says in a whisper, "Tell us what you can, and help us decide who can benefit best. We'll take the risk. We need your guidance." "I'll do what I can. I need to see them again, probably at the El Parador. I might need to do some research." Kate smiled suddenly and said in the same whisper, "It's nice to be needed." He replies, "Come upstairs and I'll put the bullets in a bag. Mostly, I think I wonder about the items you already have at the El Parador." Jake and Katherine go upstairs, where Jake gives her the bullets in a small pouch. "I'll let you let yourself out. Maybe if I stay up here Ruby will finally come up and get some rest." 

Chester comes down the stairs as the trio leaves the front door . "So who were those people" Ruby says, "Friends of Jeff's. They seemed pretty frustrated, not sure if it's because he's not here or maybe they're mad at him. I wonder if he slept in today, like I wish I had." Chester replies, "Hmph. Kinda suspicious, them showing up after Jeff tells us his past. Oh well. Guess I'm a bit paranoid today. You can still take a nap. What's stopping you?" 

"Nothing, I'm going. I'm glad everyone is so worried about me." Ruby gives him a smile, then kisses his cheek. "No more getting kidnapped," Ruby says sternly, "That's an order." She turns on her heel and goes up to her room. Chester calls after her. "Yes, ma'am." He shakes his head and says to Harry, "There's nothing that'll keep her down. Thank the gods." 

Kate smiles and tells Jake, "I'll go down the back way. I'll be back as soon as I can, but this may take a while. I'm no expert." Kate smiled and slipped out of the room and down the stairs, out the back door and back to the El Parador. 

Ruby finally makes it back to their room, where Jake is sitting in the chair reading over an old newspaper. Ruby comes in silently, pulls her shoes off and then her dress, leaving her corset and underclothes on. She throws the dress on the other chair then walks over to Jake. She takes the paper out of one of Jake’s hands, and plops down on his lap. She wraps her arms around his neck and puts her head on his shoulder, her legs dangling over the side of the chair. “Hi baby,” is all she says. 

“How’d your little chat with Katherine go?” Jake asks, moving some hair off her face. Ruby lets out an “Ugh,” and shakes her head. “Well, she thinks that Storm brought her dead husband to her and that the goddess Diana gave him a body so he could say goodbye properly.” Ruby doesn’t need to see Jake’s face before she continues, “Yes, she thinks she made love to her dead husband last night. So I reminded her that I don’t believe in the gods and that she must have just been exhausted and had a dream. Either that or she slept with Conrad and doesn’t want to admit it.” Ruby pulls herself closer to Jake, “I’m worried about her.” 

Jake drops the paper on the floor. "That IS quite a story. You think all this stress has finally gotten to her? Why would she need to make up any story at all if she slept with Conrad.” "Because despite what you think it's not proper for a woman to sleep with a man when you're not married," Ruby teases, "That's why. Kate wouldn't think of sleeping with someone unless she was married. So maybe she was tired and did it, and now is embarrassed." Ruby shrugs, "I don't know. She should know we wouldn't care." Ruby puts her nose up against Jake's neck and breathes in deeply, enjoying his musky scent. "I think she was dreaming, everyone was exhausted yesterday." 

"Gods," he says while twirling some of her hair that fell forward, "why do people feel compelled to blather on about it when they do something they don't want people to know." Jake tickles Ruby's chin with the hair he was twirling. "So, what kind of trouble are you plotting in Tombstone? What did Helen Barker do now?" 

"Helen Barker deliberately brought her cousin here so she could make me hurt him. I know you may not think so, but George Eastman isn't really that bad of a man, he's just misguided. And for all he's done, he's only done it to try to make me happy. Unfortunately for him, he just doesn't know what DOES make me happy," Ruby picks her up head, caresses Jake’s face with her fingertips and kisses him softly. "I DO feel bad that he ended up in jail, it was my fault he got drunk. I can't help it. We do have some history together; maybe that's why I have this feeling." 

The she leans in close and whispers in his ear... "Damn, that's a fools errand. If you ask me, it's way too much effort for very little satisfaction. This is only going to be trouble, I can see that clearly. I won't stop you, but if I have to deal with obstinate George Eastman trying to buy Ruby West again I doubt I will be as polite as last time." Jake leans his head way back in the chair. "I would be nice to be back for Wednesday night, my poker players are starting to forget what I look like." 

"Yeah, but you don't have Helen Barker looking down at you, calling you the help, do you?" Ruby's eyes start to grow fiery again, "Look, all I did was talk to her husband one night and she's hated me ever since, even before she knew who I was. She was ALWAYS jealous of my father’s fortune and always jealous that I got the attention and not her. I'm glad that you can play nice, let her take your money at the card table and kiss her ass when necessary but I don't want to continue living her letting her think she pulled something over on me" Ruby clenches her jaw and crosses her arms. “Why should I let her treat me that way? And why shouldn’t George know?” 

"Woo hoo!" Jake says laughing so hard Ruby is almost bouncing on his chest, "That was no small feat keeping all that bottled up inside there woman." Jake gently but persistently uncrosses her arms. "You have your fun anyway you like, but let's set the record straight shall we? I don't wish to kiss Helen's scrawny little ass nor does she win more money from me than she leaves here. Although it's no consolation to you I'm sure, but her weekly poker playing helps pay for the whiskey we so enjoy." He drapes Ruby's arms back around his neck. "I don't give a rat's tail about what George knows either way." He pulls his head back to get a look at her face; her eyes are cloudy gray and her jaw muscles are still tight. "It's going to be hard to kiss me grinding those teeth like that." 

“Well, she’s not planning on coming back. She already informed Stanley he was playing piano at the Comique from now on.” Ruby puts her head back down on Jake’s shoulder and he can hear her taking deep breaths in and out. He feels her body relaxing, although slowly, and her breathing finally returns to normal. They sit quietly for a few minutes in silence. Ruby closes her eyes and twirls a single finger in Jake’s hair. Finally she breaks the silence, “So,” she starts quietly, “What were you thinking yesterday, you know, when you thought I was going to die?” She continues to twirl her finger and she keeps her eyes closed and relaxed. 

Ruby can feel the change in Jake's breathing as soon as she finished speaking. He expels a large breath and says, "Thanks for bringing that up." He waits a moment before speaking again. "I knew you could die, I know we almost lost you, but I also believed that you weren't going to die yesterday. It wasn't your time. Not that I wasn't worried mind you. You know how I am about feeling helpless, and at that point there was nothing that I could do to help you." He is quiet again. 

“Am I supposed to act like it didn’t happen?” Ruby opens her eyes and looks at Jake. “How did you know it wasn’t my time? I wish I had the same confidence, I thought I was going to die.” She calmly stares at him for a moment. “But you did help me.” 

"I don't know how you are supposed to act. Am I supposed to enjoy talking about it? Seeing it again in my mind? We both know what it's like on each side don't we?" He gazes into her eyes which have started to change from stormy gray to warm green. "Don't you just ever know something? Like who's standing behind you or what card is going to come up next? I don't know if we are we ever really sure of much, but somehow some part of me said it wasn't your time to leave. The rest of me was indescribably glad that small part of me was right. I don't understand how I helped you." 

“No,” Ruby replies softly, “You’re not supposed to enjoy it.” Ruby puts her hand on Jake’s face and gently turns it to hers. “If you weren’t there, if you weren’t here in my life I don’t know that I would have wanted to make it so badly. I couldn’t bare the thought of leaving you behind.” Ruby puts her head back down in Jake’s shoulder. “It must have been a really bad week to be Ruby West’s boyfriend, huh?” 

"We've had better weeks." He strokes her hair. "Yes, we've had better weeks. So lets make this one better shall we?" "I'm sorry, baby, I really am. Yes, let's make this a better week." Ruby leans down and picks up Jake's paper, handing it back to him. Then she puts her head back down and settles in to Jake's lap. She plays with her hair for a few minutes, but it doesn't take her long to fall fast asleep. Jake soon drops his paper as he dozes off as well.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 102, “Magic Identification“ , Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 2:00 P.M. * 

Harry replies, "Yep. That Miss West sure is a spitfire." Chester says, "You don't know the half of it, Harry." He goes out to the stables where he brushes down his horse. "Let's call you 'Lookout.' How do you like that?" The horse knickers. "I'll take that for a yes." After Lookout is cared for, Chester goes to Gilson's to have a bath. Those explosions kicked up a lot of dirt. 

Kate let herself in Mr. Gonzales' rooms, found a few books and laid out all the items they had gathered from the Cowboys and cast detect magic. She kept up her concentration, waiting for them to reveal their strength and schools of magic. Kate notes that the items that glow as being the most magical are the leather jacket and the metal rod. Six bullets from one revolver appear to be almost as magical. Five bullets from another revolver appear to be less magical. The twelve rifle cartridges appear to have the weakest magic. 

She is unable to detect the magic from the cartridges from the other two rifles. Kate set aside the magical rod, since they already knew what that did. She focused her awareness on what type of magic was on each item, making sure the spoon and ring were also in view. With Kate's continued focus the ring glows a medium range of magic while the spoon indicates a lesser degree. 

Her further concentration shows that the strongest revolver bullets are pyrotechnic in nature. The spoon is transmutation magic. The jacket indicates abjuration with a focus in defensive magic. The rifle cartridges indicate some type of enchantment. Kate focused for another moment on the ring, hoping to get a little more from it. Afterwards, she packed all the things away in a bag and went back downstairs. She kept her eyes open for Ginnie so she could make sure the girl was alright before she went back over to the Lucky Lady. 

Minerva spends a couple of hours with the newly formed "Church Committee" planning the Festival and getting to know her newfound allies. Everyone unanimously agrees that it is a good idea to kick the festivities off with a Parade down the main street on Saturday April 1st and Sunday April 2nd. Steve Lord agrees to seek out Chumbley as soon as he gets to town to work out the advertising. 

Al Brower had agreed to donate a weapon to the shooting competition. Hoover agreed to speak to him about it and also speak to Jake about organizing the saloons. Minerva says that she will speak with Ruby and Kate about their part in the festivities and Beatrice enthusiastically volunteer to organize a Blue Ribbon Pie Bake off. When the meeting adjourns, Minerva retires to her room to thank the goddess for her good fortune and make further plans before heading over to the Lucky Lady to share her good fortune. 

A couple hours go by and Jake wakes up. He attempts to get up without waking Ruby, but can't manage it. "You can go back to sleep if you are still tired, but you'd be more comfortable in bed. I was thinking of visiting Gifford and Rodriguez." Ruby stretches her arms and legs. "No, I feel better actually. I'll go with you." Ruby gets off Jake's lap, but not before stealing a kiss. She dresses herself again and checks herself out in the mirror at length. Finally she turns to Jake, "Ready!" 

Jake and Ruby head down stairs as Katherine arrives. "Do you have something to tell us?" "A few things, let's go back inside your room." Chester walks back to the Lucky Lady to see Kate, Jake, and Ruby talking. "Afternoon, folks. What's going on?" 

They tramped back up the stairs and Kate laid out the items. She began pointing things out and explaining. "These bullets have some kind of pyrotechnics, they might explode on contact, or just start you on fire. The rifle bullets have some kind of mind-affecting thing on them, I have no idea what. The jacket is protective, like Jakes. It might be stronger, it might not, I can't tell. The spoon changes things, the ring has a moderate amount of magic, but I can't tell what it does. That's the best I could do." 

Ruby says, "Well, the spoon probably gives food or something like that. I don't know about bullets being mind affecting... that seems strange. I wonder about the ring. You should bring it to Mr. Gonzales, he can tell us." Jake says, "So now we need to figure out how to best use all this. I'm best with a pistol, and I wouldn't mind setting Mr. Ringo on fire if he causes any trouble." 

He looks at all the others, "Someone was wearing the ring, and so it can't be bad can it? Couldn't someone just put it on and see what happens?" Ruby says, "Sometimes you need to know a word." Jake is looking at Ruby like she is crazy so she grabs the ring and puts it on. "I'm not sure that's the best idea, Ruby...." Kate said even as Ruby slipped it on. "Bullets don't do much good with me, and I don't get shot at much so someone else should use the jacket." Chester says, "I'm with Ruby. Mind-affecting bullets seem really odd.” Jake says, "They probably blow your brains out." All three of them turn and look at Jake . 

Chester interrupts this awkward moment by asking “As far as the jacket, could I try it on?" Jake says, "Um, ya, try the jacket on." He says to Jake, "Very funny. Maybe we should just fire one outside of town." Jake says, "No don't waste them, we'll find out when using them. But good idea about trying to remember what happened at the shoot out." 

Chester snaps his fingers. "Did anyone notice anything strange during the gunfight? Like being unusually scared?" Kate replies, "Maybe they make you afraid? Of course, bullets make me afraid without any magical help. You can try the jacket as far as I'm concerned, Chester." Nothing happens when Ruby puts the ring on, so she takes it off and inspects it, casting detect magic fully, also looking for inscription. "Maybe I'll keep it on for the heck of it and find out what happens." 

Chester slips the jacket on. "So, how's it look? I don't feel any different." Ruby replies, "Chester you are as handsome as always, it looks good on you. And it will probably only make you feel different when you see the bullet going straight for your heart bounce off. Just remember the jacket doesn't cover your head. I think I have to get one of those for me." He blushes. "Thanks, Ruby. Sure you don't want this then? I'm probably more in danger of getting captured than shot." 

Ruby laughs. "I'm sure that isn't true, Chester. You've been in plenty of gunfights with us. I just don't know if the jacket will fit me. I mean, I have to admit, the thought of not getting shot again," she reaches up and touches her shoulder, "Does appeal to me. But I have these," Ruby says and runs her hands over her hips, "And I bet this jacket doesn't." He replies, "Yeah. That's true. The cowboy we got this from sure didn't look like you. Maybe that ring can protect you." 

Ruby replies, "Of COURSE he didn't look like me, silly, he was a man and he was dead. I'll keep the ring on unless someone wants to take it to find out what it does. Hope it's not something bad!" Ruby fixes the collar on the jacket on Chester. "I told you it looks good on you. 

Kate says, "Chester, you'll still want to avoid bullets if you can. I don't think that will stop a well-aimed shot. I'll hold on to the metal rod. We already know what that does, but unless someone heard the word that activates it, it's just a club at the moment. I'll take the spoon as well, we can decide what to do with it once we know it's purpose for certain." Chester gives a comforting smile. "Don't worry, Kate. I'll still remember to duck when I'm under fire." Kate looked at the rifle ammunition. "I don't remember anything odd happening during the shooting, but then the Cowboy's didn't get many shots before they were down." 

Ruby comments, “Now, Jake, you wanted to go somewhere?" "Yes, we'd better get going if we are going to get to see Rodriguez and his prisoner." Jake nods to Ruby "Let's do this for now..." Jake grabs the pyrotechnic rounds, one other revolver round and two rifle rounds. "Since Katherine doesn't need the bullets you take the rest of these Chet and share with Nanuet and Minerva if you all want some. I don't think Nanuet often uses a pistol so give him four rifle rounds, you and Minerva take two pistol and two rifle each." 

While Jake is talking he empties the five rounds from his long barrel Colt and puts in five pyrotechnic rounds. "Remind them to save them for when they are really needed, like against somebody who is protected somehow from regular rounds and tell them what we know about them. Keep the jacket for now, and talk with the others and see if they agree to how we distributed this. We can always move items around if we need to later." Chester says, "OK. That makes sense. I'll leave the jacket in my room for now. Nanuet's at the grove, right?" "That's where I left him," Ruby replies. 

Jake turns back to Katherine, "What were those cloth patches? Should we split those up too?" 
She says, "They heal. I don't think they'd be good for a large wound, but one of the Cowboy's put one over his wound and it healed, at least somewhat. We should all have at least one." Katherine gives Jake, Ruby and Chester one each. "I will make sure Minerva and Nanuet each get one." 

Jake hands Ruby the remaining rounds from his hand, one pyrotechnic, one other revolver and two rifle rounds. "OK, Katherine you will try and learn about the other items. Depending on how busy everyone is, we may not see you before we leave for Tombstone tomorrow morning. I'm taking Ruby there for a little entertainment. We will also find out first hand what happened to Morgan. We should be back Wednesday night." 

Jake reaches for his duster, "Oh, and is anybody short on living expenses? The Cowboy gang donated a small amount of cash." Chester says, "Yeah. I'm a bit strapped for cash. How much did they have? I'll consider it payment for taking me hostage. I can give some to Nanuet, too." Jake reaches into a pocket of his duster and pulls out a pile of bills and coins. He stuffs them into Chester's hands. "Here, look after Nanuet, Katherine and Minerva. I don't know who needs it. I'm set." Chester replies, "Thanks. I'll get it to them." 

"I've already learned everything I can about those items. If you want more information you'll either have to wait until I get smarter, or my teacher returns," Kate answered. The finish talking, Chester offers to escort Katherine back to the El Parador, while Jake and Ruby head over to see Rodriguez at the jail. 

After Chester dropped Katherine off at the El Parador, she went upstairs to her room and fetched paper and her pen. She stowed the magical items she still had away in Mr. Gonzales' rooms and went downstairs to have lunch and write. Ruby had not believed her, if she hadn't seen Tom herself the night before, Ruby probably wouldn't have even believed Kate had seen him at all. 

It would probably be the same with anyone she tried to tell. Poor Katherine, finally gone off her rocker. Mr. Gonzales might believe her, she'd have to feel him out about his feelings about gods first. There were a few questions she needed answered. It would be easier if he understood why she was asking, but that might not be possible. 

She ordered a late lunch and sat writing, making sure to carefully date the document and include enough details of the day that it could not be doubted she had written it in March. After the baby came she would let them see it; that she had known impossibly early that she was pregnant, that it would be a boy. It was the best she could think of at the moment to convince them. 

Chester walks to the grove, jingling the bullets in his hand. He finds Nanuet meditating. "Hey there. Sorry to bother you." Nanuet says, "No bother, Chester. What brings you to the grove? I don't think you've been here before. Are you here to learn more about meditation?" 

Chester laughs. "I wasn't planning on it, but now that you mention it, that's a good idea. But, the original reason I came by was to give you your share of what the cowboys were carrying." He counts out four rifle bullets and $23. "Here it is. Kate said the bullets were magical. Something about enchantments. So about meditating. How do we start?" 

Nanuet says, "Well thanks for the items, I am sure they will come in useful eventually. As for the meditating, as you call it, first you must get comfortable, easier for some more than others, but you can't have something like that distract you." Chester and Nanuet settle down and get a comfortable spot. "Now, the next part is the tricky part. You have to basically close yourself down to the outside world, block out the sights, sounds, smells, and touches. You have to be able to focus those things inward. Closing your eyes helps." 

Nanuet gets up and stands next to Chester as he clenches his eyes tight and holds his breath. "You have to relax Chet, you are trying to hard. Take a good deep breath and then try not to think about anything for a moment, or maybe picture a blank slate or a cloudless blue sky. Nod to me when you have that image." It takes a few moments and Chester fidgets a bit but then nods his head eventually. 

"Good, now what I usually do is re-live the events of the day in my mind. I look for things that I may have missed, details you might say. Work on that for a few minutes, try and recall everything exactly as it happened. Try not to skip over anything as you never know what details may prove important another day." 

Nanuet settles back down near Chester and refocuses his reverie also. After a few moments, he gets a startled look on his face. He gets up and nudges Chester, who may or may not have fallen asleep. "Chet, snap out of it! I have to go find Jake and the others, there is something I forgot to tell them. You can stay here if you want, but I am going to try and find them now." 

With that Nanuet walks at a brisk pace over to the Lucky Lady. As he enters he scans the room for Jake or Ruby quickly and then the kitchen and stock room. He bounds up the stairs two at a time heading up to their room and knocks. There is no answer but he puts his head to the door and listens carefully. "Dang, not there either he says." after a few silent moments. I guess I'll just wait a few minutes to see if they come back. He then heads downstairs and finds something to keep him busy. 

Kate finished her document, absently nibbling at the lunch until it was gone. She had avoided thinking about it so far, but Ruby had brought Conrad up this morning, and Kate's mind was clear enough to begin to think about the difficulties that would be coming. The first being to tell Conrad she wouldn't be going to the Long Branch tonight. 

She had expected to see him come in for his late breakfast, but perhaps she'd missed him already. A note seemed such a cold thing, but she wasn't sure what else to do. The Shaws would be by with their horses later and she had no idea where she might end up. She sighed and began writing. 

After an while meditating, Chester gets restless. He ducks into the Lucky Lady. "Nanuet, have you seen Miss Florencia? I wanted to know if she'd chaperone Miss Townsend tomorrow night." 
He says "Sorry, Chester. She's not here. Have you tried the boarding house?" Chet replies, "Not yet. Thanks." 

Chester walks down Allen Street to the Comstock House. He knocks on the door and is answered by Beatrice Lee. She says, "Good afternoon, sir. How may I help you?" "Afternoon, ma'am. I'd like to talk to Miss Florencia, please." "Have a seat in the parlor and I'll fetch her for you." 

Minerva is busy assembling her loom when she is interrupted by a soft knock on the door. "Miss Minerva, there is a handsome young gentleman waiting for you in the parlor." Gracias, Senora Russell, I will be but a moment" she replies tightening a bolt. Minerva enters the parlor to see Chester sitting on the edge of his seat, his calloused hands restlessly twirling his hat between his knees. 

"Buenas Tardes Senor Chester. This is a pleasant surprise! She smiles brightly as she moves briskly across the room to greet him. " You are looking much refreshed!" To what do I owe the honor of your visit?" 
Chester gets up from his chair and waits for Minerva to sit before he does. "Good afternoon, Minerva. I wanted to ask a favor. Um, I'm dating a young woman. Her name is Clarisse Townsend and she sometimes sings at the Lucky Lady. Anyway, I wanted to ask her out tomorrow night. She needs to be chaperoned and I was wondering if you would do that for me." 

Ah, and here I thought you had come a courting' " Minerva says with a twinkle in her eye. 
"Si, I do recall meeting Senorita Townsend. You were sitting with her at the Lucky Lady. Were you not? You appeared quite smitten with her." She teases. "She strikes me as a lovely young woman. " I have never been a duena before Senor" She laughs "and you being such a gentleman, it hardly seems necessary but if she is agreeable to it I would not be adverse to chaperoning the two of you." 

Chester appears relieved. "Thank you so much, Minerva. I guess 'duena' is the Spanish word for chaperone. I haven't asked her yet if she's free tomorrow. I wanted to have someone in place, before I asked. Last time I had to run around looking for a chaperone. Heh. I'll see you later." 

Chester strolls, whistling, to the Promise City Hotel. "Good afternoon, Mr. Smith. Can I speak with Miss Townsend, please?" Mr. Smith says, "Sure, Mr. Martin. How are you?" Chet answers, "I can't complain. How's business been?" Smith says, "Not too bad. Let me see if Miss Townsend is in." 

Clarisse comes down the stairs with her cousin, Julia Barbeau. "Good afternoon, Mr. Martin. What brings you here today?" Chester replies, "I wanted to know if you would accompany me to the Alhambra tomorrow night. I've asked Miss Florencia, the new Minster, to chaperone. If that's OK." She replies "That would be fine, except I'm scheduled to sing for an hour starting at 9:00 PM over at the Comique. Would we be finished by then?" 

Chester says, "Yeah. That'll be fine. I'll come get you here around 6 o'clock. Hopefully nothing happens tomorrow. Not sure if you heard, but we found Miss West safe and sound. She was staying with Mrs. Gilson for the night and didn't tell anyone." Clarisse says, "I'm glad she's well. Everyone was so worried about her. It even made the front page of the papers. Has the Marshall released poor Mr. Eastman?" Chester replies, "Once we figured out what had gone on, he got cut loose. Not sure if he went back East yet or not. Where will you be tonight?" Clarisse is about to answer when a rifle shot rings out.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 103, “Hello Mr. Ringo”, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 3:00 P.M. * 

Jake and Ruby make their way to the Marshall's office before dinnertime and find Rodriguez sharpening a knife and Gifford looking bored. "Hola Eduardo, Cómo es usted?" "Bien, Senor. Y ti?" The deputy replies looking up from his knife "Muy bein, muy bien." Ruby enters right behind Jake and flashes Eduardo Rodriguez a dazzling smile. 

Jake and Ruby enter the building. Lane Gifford is locked in the far cell. Eduardo is behind the desk. He gets up and walks towards Ruby and Jake after they enter asking softly "Have you heard anything else about the Cowboys?" Jake nods yes and winks at Rodriguez before he continues, "We would like to have a word with your guest, if you don't mind. You are welcome to listen in." 

Eduardo replies, "Go ahead, but don't expect him to tell you anything. His lips are sealed." Jake says, "Ruby, could you check and see if anybody is about outside before we begin so we are not interrupted for a few minutes?" Ruby nods, says, "Why certainly," and steps outside and around the corner. 

Ruby carefully glances around to make sure no one is in the area and as quiet as she can she casts her Detect Thoughts spell. She starts concentrating on the thoughts inside the jail building, as usual first having to block out Jake. She turns her concentration on Gifford and returns inside. Jake begins, "Mr. Gifford, I was interested in knowing who gave you the silver back some months ago that you used to purchase all those twenty dollar bills in Tombstone. It seems they were later used to pay some desperados to attack some miners and their friends." 

Gifford does not respond. Jake continues, "I was hoping you would be more helpful to me. I don't think I have met a man who needed a friend more than you in many years." Jake pauses only briefly. "You have some folks accusing you of the murder of an old prospector some months ago, the Cowboy gang is sure you gave away the location of their hidden ranch which only yesterday was raided and burnt to the ground, and an important and dangerous man in town which doesn't want to be linked to any of these incidents knows you can link him." Again Jake pauses for emphasis. 

"I'm sure that man is wondering just how tight lipped you are staying. I hear he is not the trusting sort. I hear bad things happen to those who cross him. I'm sure the rumor will somehow get to him that you told the Marshall all you know to save your hide. You are probably safer in jail than out don't you think?" Jake turns and looks to Ruby and shrugs. Then to Rodriguez, "How much is his bail? If someone paid it he'd have to leave wouldn't he?" Jake let's the question hangs. 

Gifford turns his back. Jake interjects, "I'd say you need some help Mr. Gifford." Gifford finally turns around and says, "Not from the likes of you." Ruby gives a little snort. "That's not very smart Mr. Gifford," and turns her back to him, leaning up against the desk. She nods her head to Jake in a 'watch him' kind of motion. 

"To answer your question, Marshall Rodriquez, many, many Cowboys met their very untimely death as of late. As a matter of fact I personally blew the head off of Billy Claibourne, although not before he gave me this." Ruby pulls her dress strap off her shoulder to show him her scar. "Like Jake said, there was an unfortunate accident at their farmhouse and it completely burnt down to the ground. I don't believe anyone made it out, except our friends of course." 

Jake seems a little surprised when Ruby says out loud that she killed Claibourne but quickly recovers. "Len won't be visiting you again Gifford, unless you believe in ghosts. Ringo is going to be mad when he finds out you told us the location of the farmhouse and about the Gattling Gun. I think your friend in town will be angry too over implicating him in the miner raid." Jake chuckles to him, "You know that old saying? If I was a gambling man.... Well, I AM a gambling man and I'd say with all the people that want you dead the only really long money is on you surviving the week." 

Gifford glares at Jake, saying nothing. Jake takes Rodriguez out on the porch and says quietly, "Ruby wasn't making that up. I don't know what Warren told you but quite a few of the Cowboy gang are gone now. I'm going to be out of town for a couple of days, we are going to Tombstone, but I'll ask a few friends to look in on you it you'd like?" 

Jake and Rodriguez notice a man approaching on foot. He is wearing a gray cowboy hat, brown leather vest over a blue and green plaid cotton shirt. He has on leather pants and cowboy boots. He appears to be unarmed. He approaches the door to the Marshall's Office and Rodriguez asks "May I help you?" "Is Marshall Earp in today?" the man asks. Rodriguez replies, "No sir, is there something you wish me to ask him?" 

The man replies, "I was going to ask about that Gifford guy. Is he still here?" Rodriguez says, "Yes he is. Are you a friend of his?" The man says, "I wouldn't exactly call myself a friend but I would like to speak to him if you don't mind." Rodriguez comments, "You appear to be unarmed." He replies, "I am". Rodriguez says, "Then you may go see him." Ruby sees the Deputy Sheriff enter the Marshall's Office followed by the unknown man and Jake following. 

Ruby takes a good look at the man as he walks in and she flashes him a smile. She continues to lean against the desk, pretending to look at her fingernails, while trying to listen to what they say. The man goes right up to the bars and gets Lane Gifford's attention. Gifford moves over closer and the man says something softly to him that Jake and Rodriguez are unable to hear. They do hear Gifford reply "I didn't, I swear it!" The man turns, having apparently said all that he has to say, and starts to walk back towards the door. 

"I don't believe we have had the pleasure, I'm Jake Cook." He says to the man and nods in a friendly manner. "I run a game over at the Lucky Lady." "Cook?" the man says, "I think I've heard of you. Thanks for the invitation. Have a nice day." The man departs. Lane Gifford does not say anything after the man leaves but Ruby and Jake both note that his hands are shaking and he has started to sweat. 

Ruby glances over to Gifford. "Well, I guess we were right about someone being mad at you giving away too much info, huh? Giving away valuable information like that, it could really get you in trouble... I think Mr. Cook could be persuaded to offer his help again..." Gifford looks at Ruby and Jake then turns to Eduardo and says "You gotta move me to some place safe. They're coming for me!" Eduardo says, "You're not going anywhere." Gifford says, "Then I want to talk to my lawyer, right now! Go get Fisk!" Eduardo smiles and replies, "I don't believe he has Sunday office hours." 

"Ruby, I don't think there is anything else we can do here." Jake shrugs his shoulders. "We ought to get back to the saloon. Senior Rodriguez, I'll speak to my friends, be careful. Mr. Gifford, I... well make your peace with the gods, sir. I wouldn't bet on us meeting again. It's a shame." Jake offers his arm to Ruby. 

Ruby and Jake stroll towards the door arm-in-arm. They are five feet from the door when the doorknob turns and the door quickly opens up. Standing immediately before them is Mr. John Peters Ringo. He pushes the door back so that it is completely open. Rather than a suit he is attired in his standard Cowboy clothes including chaps over denim pants, a leather jacket over a yellow cotton shirt, red bandana around his neck and a brown leather cowboy hat. Jake and Ruby both note that he isn't wearing a gun belt and has no visible weapons. 

"Leaving so soon? Did I come at a bad time?" he asks. Jake says, “Hello Mr. Ringo. No not a bad time. We were finished speaking with Senor Rodriguez, and didn't wish to keep him from his business any longer." Ringo looks towards Eduardo and says, "Deputy Rodriquez, I just heard about what happened to Morgan Earp and wanted to come by and offer my condolences to Warren. Would he be around?" Eduardo replies, "He is not available at the moment." 

"So, Mr. Ringo, you decided to stick around town? I thought you might have left by now," Ruby says, looking directly at him. He replies, "Yes I did leave. I was here on Friday night but yesterday I had business in the town of Dos Cabezas. In fact, you can ask your friend Patrick Seawell about that, I played poker with him and his father last night at the Lobo Grande Saloon in that town. I came here today to attend the worship services but arrived too late. Then I heard about poor Mr. Earp and decided to come by to talk to Warren. I am so sorry that I've missed him." 

Ruby says, "Well, that really isn't my business, is it? Too bad you missed the service, the new priestess has some inspiring words for her congregation. And I'm sure Warren will appreciate you dropping by to give your condolences, it's so nice of you." Ringo steps into the room and looking towards Ruby and Jake says, "Well, I won't be keeping the two of you." He then glances towards Eduardo and says, "I do have a few more things to say to Mr. Rodriguez regarding this particular matter." 

Ruby catches Ringo's eye, and as she does deftly pulls her hanky out of her pocket using her body to block the move from him. She drops it on the desk then breaks her glance with Ringo. "All right then, have a good night." Ruby walks to the door and waits for Jake to follow. Jake follows Ruby out the door. He tries not to make it obvious but looks around outside the jail for any of Ringo's friends. 

"So, should we leave Marshall Rodriquez to his own devices or walk back in there? Ringo is forcing us to choose sides right now," Ruby whispers. "I really like him, I might feel bad if something happened to him." As they walk a few steps Jake continues to surreptitiously look for Cowboy gang members and says, "I don't know if Ringo has the nerve to do anything in broad daylight or not. Rodriguez is alright, let's keep an eye on him. I just wish we could get word to Nanuet or Chester or someone. If this turns ugly it would be nice to have more of our friends around, and NO I'm not leaving you alone to go get them." 

Ruby smiles at Jake and runs her fingers over his cheek, "You know me too well baby." She pauses, "But... I can HIDE and they wouldn't even see me..." "Ok, ok... damn Ringo, why did he have to go and get us involved? Good thing I loaded those bullets when you gave them to me, huh?" She rolls her eyes at Jake. "How long do we wait until we go back in? I wouldn't wait too much longer." 

Jake replies, "If he was going to do something to Rodriguez, why would he wait unless he is watching us?" They keeping walking slowly. "Turn around now, hide or go around the corner on Main Street load you gun and come back. I don't have a good guess which is right. You did something before you left the office, what was it?" 

"I left something for us to go back and get," she says quietly. "My gun is already loaded, let's go back in." Before they turn back Ruby reaches into her pocket and then says loudly, "Of honey, I must have left it in the Marshall's office. I have to go back and get it." Ruby takes Jake's hand and they casually walk back to the Jail, entering without knocking. 

Ruby and Jake quietly enter the office. Ringo has his back to the door and Eduardo is looking him square in the eye. Eduardo clearly sees the door open and the two in the doorway but his eyes never waiver from Ringo's gaze. Johnny either doesn't hear the door or just doesn't care, with Ruby and Jake catching the tail end of his conversation with the lawman. 

"....feel somewhat responsible for what happened. But I didn't expect her to up and run off to Tombstone and kill him." Eduardo answers, "That's all just speculation. Do you have any evidence that she was responsible?" 

Ringo replies, "Well, her landlady and ward both indicated said that she had gone out of town, she wasn't at her job last night nor did anybody see her around town, and her horse was back in the stables this morning. She knows her way around Tombstone and had both motive and opportunity. I think that's more than enough for you to bring her in for questioning. Look, all you really need to do is go check her firearms and see if they've been used recently." 

Jake gestures for Ruby to stay quiet and back out of the door. He then knocks on the door and opens it noisily. "Excuse us, Ruby forgot something." Ruby walks in and over to the desk, acting like she doesn't notice what is going on. "There it is!" she says as she reaches for her hanky, laying on the desk on some papers. She picks it up and dusts it off, then looks up at Rodriquez and Ringo. She furrows her brows. "Is everything ok in here? You two look serious." Her back is mostly to Ringo and she gives the slightest glance of acknowledgement to Rodriquez. 

Johnny says, "I think I'm just about done here. I guess I'll be going now." He turns to head towards the door. "Well, good bye again, Mr. Ringo." Ruby turns again to Rodriquez. "And I forgot to remind you earlier to stop by the Lucky Lady for dinner again. We do enjoy your company." 

Jake steps out of the way and lets Ringo pass out the door. Ringo heads out the door. While exiting a rifle shot rings out. Ruby, Jake and Eduardo see a bullet pass within inches of Johnny's head and flies into the room, striking the front of the wooden desk. 

Ringo quickly moves back into the Marshall's Office while diligently looking outside for the shooter. Two more shots are fired. One strikes the floor just inside the doorway where Ringo had been a moment before. The other hits his upper right leg and apparently hits a bone based upon a loud 'crack' sound. Ringo falls to the floor, blood pouring from the wound. 

"Damn It!" Ruby yells at Ringo, "I'm not getting shot because of you AGAIN!” 

Katherine's head snapped up as she heard shots ring out in the distance. It was obviously in town. She snatched up her letters, hitched up her skirts and ran toward the sound. 

Nanuet's head turns at the sound of gunshots. “That must right in town!“, he thinks and runs towards the door. Before he exits the Lucky Lady he casts Sanctuary upon himself and checks that his pair of knives are secure. He then exits the saloon and heads towards the direction of the gunshot in full sprint. 

Chester pulls her down onto the floor. He says to Julia, "Get down, ma'am. I don't know where that's coming from. Stay here. I'll find out. The next two shots follow. It's coming from the east. That's the Marshall's office." He reaches for his pistol, only to remember he didn't bring it with him. "Damn. I'd be a lot more useful, if I were heeled. Stay down until you know it's safe. I'll be back." Chester hurries toward the Lucky Lady to grab his rifle from the gun cabinet.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 104, “Shooting on Fremont Street”, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 3:15 P.M. * 

Kate exits from the front door of the El Parador just as the door to the Marshall's Office slams shut. The only movement she sees is people scrambling from the street to safety. She then catches a glimpse of movement above her and to the right She looks up to see two rifle barrels pointing from windows along the west wall of the Great Western Boarding House, both pointing towards the Marshall's Office. One is from the same second floor room that she had seen Morgan Earp staying in two months earlier. The other is from a third floor room directly above it. 

Inside the Marshall’s Office, Ruby yells, “Jake, close that door and get out of the way!" Ruby grabs Ringo by the shoulder and roughly pulls him behind the desk. "Did you see who was out there shooting?" As she talks she takes the hanky that is still in her hand, kneels besides Ringo and presses it against his wound. "Hold that on there." She leans in closer to him so only he can hear, "Is this your little distraction to get this idiot," she nods to Gifford, "Out of jail?" 

He exclaims "Jupiter and Mars! Woman, are you daft? They're trying to kill me." While he says this to her he reaches inside of his coat to his shirt pocket and takes out a metal flask. Jake dives and rolls to get behind the door to kicks it shut. Two bullets strike him but deflect off of his duster, one lodging itself in the floor the other in the wall. He kicks the door shut. "That's the trouble with these small western towns, it's so hard to be accepted." He then crawls quickly across to a spot under the window. "Senor, some rifles por favor?" 

Eduardo heads over to the gun rack on the sidewall and take out a key chain to unlock the lock and chain holding the firearms in place. While he is unlocking it Eduardo says "Those bullets struck from a downward angle from almost directly across. They've probably coming from the Great Western Boarding House, probably from a third floor window." 

Ruby narrows her eyes at Ringo and replies, “I wouldn't put it past you. Why shouldn't we throw you out there and let them have you? See what your friends did to me," She pulls her dress quickly off her shoulder, "They tried to kill me. Maybe we should repay your kindness. What do you think Jake? Why should we risk our lives for him?" Jake is listening for sounds outside and waiting for a rifle, "What? Risk our lives for him? We should just worry about ducking right now." 

Ringo ignores Ruby and Jake's banter, unscrewing the cap and putting the flask to his lips. He lifts up the flask and continues to hold it up as he is apparently planning to drink the entire contents. Ruby attempts to grab the flask from Ringo. "Are you crazy? You shouldn't be drinking in your condition..." He reaches up with his other arm and grabs her arm to stop her. "Let go of me!" Ruby smacks his arm away. 

Ruby exclaims, "Who is out there Ringo?" He turns away from her until he has finished drinking the contents of the flask. He then shoves the empty container back into his pocket and says "How should I know? I didn't see anybody. Why don't you go outside and ask them?" Ruby again narrows her eyes at Ringo. "Well, I wonder why anyone would want to kill you, Mr. Ringo." Ruby stands and heads towards Rodriquez. "You'd better give me a gun too, since we don't know who is out there." Jake looks at Ruby and sees the stormy look brewing in her eyes. 

Kate dashed across the street and into the front door of the Great Western Boarding House, looking for anyone who might still be downstairs. The first floor of the Great Western Boarding House is crowded, with the five members of the Vigilance Committee and Mrs. King still inside the Common Room. As Kate enters she sees Bill Watkins is handing rifles to the other men and saying "..heard a rumor that Arcade's Gang was seen back in town. It must be them out there shooting up the place." 

Kate took a couple deep breaths and looked around the room. "Mr. Watkins, one is shooting from Morgan Earp's old room on the second floor, the other from the room directly above. I didn't see who was shooting. It seems like only one from each room. You don't know who's up there?" 

Great Western Boarding House Owner Bill Watkins has handed rifles to banker Frank Condon, Cook's General Store owner Zebadiah Cook and bank teller Derrick Avery, and keeping one for himself. Rebecca King and Doctor Eaton remain unarmed. In response to Kate's comment Watkins says "Morgan's room? That's Warren's room now. The one above it is Wyatt's. They're both in Tombstone, those rooms should be empty!" He looks towards the men and says "Follow me boys," and heads in the direction of the staircase up. Eaton and King remain in the common room. 

Kate fought the urge to pull the pistol out of its hiding place and follow the men. They would just make her stay downstairs anyway, and beside, she couldn't just run into gunfights now. She probably shouldn't even have left the El Parador. She went over to one of the windows facing the Marshall's office and stood to one side peeking out, watching to see if anyone showed themselves. Kate hears the men head up the stairs rather loudly and thinks to herself "Bulls in a china shop". 

She hears the men move to the room above. While still looking outside towards the Marshall's Office she hears a "thud" sound right outside of the window she's peering from as the dust on the street right in front of her is disturbed. A small amount of dust settles on the bottom of an invisible shape in front of her so that she can barely make out the outline of a pair boots and the bottom of the legs of the man wearing them. 

Jake takes a rifle from Rodriguez, sticks his hat on the end of the rifle barrel and pushes on the curtain on the opposite side of the window. Two shots strike the window, breaking the glass although the reinforced wire mesh in the glass keeps any shards from flying into the room. "Seems like someone picked a spot with a good view." Jake looks around the wall and says, "Senor, are there any hidden spots to shoot from in here?" 

Eduardo says, "No, and there's only one way out, the same way you came in. Smart of the Earps to put in the special glass on the windows." Ruby also takes a rifle from Rodriquez but keeps an eye on Ringo. "We don't even know who is out there." She looks over the rifle then glances back at Gifford. "Maybe someone came for him, he did mention it, didn't he?" 

Ringo says "The Earps have lots of friends in this town and with the exception of James Earp I've never gotten along too well with them. Could be that someone suspects I had something to do with Morgan's death." 

At the Lucky Lady, Chester sees Nanuet running toward the gunfire. He thinks “Good, there'll be people I can trust there. Harry Rote is ducked behind the bar with the shotgun in his hands and calls out, "What's going on out there, Chester?" Chester replies, "There're gunshots coming from around the Marshall's office. Rifle fire from the sounds of it. I'm going out there to check it out. Keep your eyes peeled for any of the Cowboy Gang. They've got to be involved in this." 

Harry replies, "Will do. Your Indian friend just left here, not more than a minute ago." Chester says, "Thanks. I saw him outside. Where are Ruby and Jake?" Harry answers, "Not sure. They left a while ago." Chester says, "I hope they're not mixed up in this. Sit tight." Chester checks to make sure his rifle is loaded and rushes from cover to cover across Main Street and down the alleyway between the Town Hall and the Alhambra. 

Eduardo head over near the broken window and stands to the side of it while he uses the butt end of his rifle to break out more of the glass and wire. No shots follow. He peers out and comments "The only open windows are in Wyatt and Warren's rooms." Ringo exclaims "The Earps are trying to kill me?" Eduardo replies, "Not hardly, they're both in Tombstone. And they didn't leave their windows open when they left." 

Kate threw up the window sash, leaned out and trying to grasp an ankle with both hands and yelled, "Down here!" The man manages to pulls back towards the street before she grabs him. Upstairs, two of the men are busy searching the room while the other two are heading up to Wyatt's room on the third floor. Across the street Deputy Rodriguez comments to Jake "What's your friend Kale doing?" Jake sees Kate leaning out of the first floor window of the Great Western and grabbing at the air. 

Shortly after Chester leaves Minerva hears shots ring out. " What was that!" she says to Luna. She grabs her loaded Rifle and Pistols shoves them in her skirt and heads for the sound. As she is running up the street she sees Kate leaning out the window of the Great Western grabbing at something unseen and yelling "Down here!" Minerva pulls into the shadow of the building and focuses her attention on the ground outside the window where Kate is grabbing and says to Luna "Can you tell what she's grabbing at?" 

Jake's first thought is Katherine is seeing things again. Jake yells, "Katherine, what in Hades are you doing? Didn't you hear the gunshots?" Ruby turns her back to the front window and looks at Ringo while speaking. "Jake, what is Kate doing out there? Do you see who was taking the shots?" She keeps her eyes trained on Ringo, occasionally glancing at Gifford, her rifle readied. 

Nanuet follows Chester around the back of the jail. "What's going on in there Chester? Seems like someone is shooting at the jail! I don't have a weapon on me other than my knives." Chester replies, "I don't know. I was visiting Clarisse when I heard shots coming from near the Marshall's office. I wasn't heeled so I went to get my rifle. I don't know where the others are. Do you? Try to get the attention of whoever's inside. I'll sneak down the alley here to look for where the fire came from." Chester slowly crawls down the alley north of the office. He peeks his head out and sees Kate grabbing at thin air. "What is she doing?" 

Kate yells across the street, "Jake? I heard a thud outside the window and dust kicked up! I think the shooter jumped out. We've seen this before, when we were chased back from the mine remember? The invisible rider?" Smoke begins to pour out of the open third floor of the Great Western Boarding house. 

Ruby starts to smell smoke, "What the heck..." Ruby moves over to Jake quickly and whispers in his ear, "Keep an eye on Ringo, and don’t let him cast a spell." Jake turns his body and does what Ruby says. "Let's find out if the shooter is still out there. Everyone get back" Once everyone clears the path of the door Ruby turns the door knob, stands to the side and kicks the door back open. 

Eduardo says, "The rifles seem to be gone, but now Wyatt's room looks like it's on fire." Ruby, Chester, Nanuet, Jake and Minerva all look up to see the window curtains in the room are burning with black smoke billowing out of the room. "That can't be good," Ruby says flatly. "Maybe whoever it was thought Ringo here was Wyatt or Warren." She sighs, "And we have no fire truck... What will they do about the fire?" 

Kate sniffed the air for a moment, looked up, then pulled her head back inside and addressed Dr. Eaton and Mrs. King. "There's smoke coming out of the third floor window; I think Wyatt's room is on fire. They'll need help to get it under control before it spreads. We'll need buckets. Where's the nearest water source?" 

Ruby question about what will be done about the fire gets an immediate answer to her question as Bill Watkins and Zeb Cook both reach Wyatt's room. They find Wyatt's clothes had been piled on the bed, coated with kerosene and then lit on fire as well as the window curtains. First the two men grab the corners of the curtain rods and fling the whole flaming thing out the window. This is followed by them doing the same with the yet unburnt corners of the blanket on the bed that haven't caught yet. Pieces of flaming cloth, burning wool and various items of torched clothing rain down upon Fremont Street. Kate heard the something else hit the ground and spun back to the window to see the pile of burning clothes and bedding. She mutters, "Or maybe not." 

Ruby immediately turns back to Ringo and walks slowly towards him. "You still trying to say you and your friends had nothing to do with this...?" She continues to walk towards him slowly as she speaks. Ringo yells, "Damn you woman. You're as bad as your friends the Earps, trying to blame me for everything that goes wrong. I come in here to pay my respects and try to uphold the law, get shot for my troubles, and now get falsely accused." 

"Damn me?" Ruby continues walking towards him. "As far as I know, the Earps don't like us either...Only a week ago Jake was in jail to further their own plots, so don't be acting like we're best buddies with them. It was YOU that put us in the middle of your..." Ruby's voice trails off but her eyebrows shoot up. "You KNOW what I'm talking about, don't play innocent." She stands right in front of him. "I pulled you in here to be nice, maybe I should have left you outside for whomever it is to finish the job they started. We don't want to be enemies with you, looks like you got enough of those on your own." 

Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter makes his way down the street, gun in hand. He stops at the door of the Marshall's Office and asks "What's going on?" Eduardo says, "Somebody shot Johnny Ringo," gesturing to the man. Hunter asks "Should I get the Doc?" 

Ringo replies, "Nah, it's not that bad. Just get somebody to go fetch me my horse from the Papago Cash Store and I'll be on my way." A crowd begins to gather outside by the burning debris. They move back as the men upstairs push the burning mattress out of the window. That appears to be the last of it, as the smoke from the room above dissipates. 

Chester sees Hunter walking down the street, gun drawn. He turns his head. "Nanuet, take my rifle and watch for trouble. The deputy thinks it's safe, so I'll going to the boarding house. Maybe Kate knows what happened." Nanuet says, "OK, Chester. Be careful." He replies, "I will. Just watch where you point the rifle. The law's probably nervous." Chester pushes his way through the crowd. "Excuse me. Coming through.” Colin Hunter tells a man he knows to head up the street to the store and get Johnny Ringo's horse. Eduardo asks him "Watch the office please while I find out what happened." 

Dr. Eaton and Mrs. King continued staring at her as if she had two heads. They hadn't spoken a word to her, even when she'd told them the building could be on fire. She waited a moment and then walked out the door into the street. As she leaves King says to Eaton "Who does she think she is?" He replies, "Thinks she wants to be a school teacher." 

Kate stopped and turned slowly on her heel to face the two still inside the boarding house. Each step was slow and deliberate, she almost seemed to grow taller with each step until she stood only a few steps in front of them. She stood straight and looked them each in the eye. "Who do I think I am? I think I'm the kind of person who gives you nightmares. Maybe even more so than Miss West or Mr. Cook. Them you can put a neat little label on, at least in your mind. 'Bad sort,' and fight a noble crusade against them. But me... My crimes aren't obvious, just insidious. I have friends who aren't human, and worse, some who aren't considered decent. I ride astride and run my ranch with my non-human partners, I play piano in a saloon. 

And yet I can be counted on to help my neighbors when I can, for no reason other than it's the right thing to do. I will help this town in every small way I can. And I couldn't care less about your approval or the approval of your Committee. I have a question for you. Who do you think you are, trying to force your version of morality on everyone else? Does people having charge of their own lives make you that afraid?" Kate didn't wait for any kind of answer. She turned away again and walked back out into the street. 

Ruby starts walking towards the door when she stops suddenly and turns head, looking back to her shoulder, narrowing her eyes and throwing Ringo a nasty glance. Then she flips her hair and continues out the door. Jake stays in the office and on alert when he sees Rodriquez leave. He brushes his Colt unconsciously while he looks around for trouble. 

Chester is alongside the west wall of the Great Western as Kate exit’s the building. He says, “Kate, do you know what happened? I heard gunfire and now someone's room caught fire?" Kate replies, "There were men in Warren and Wyatt Earp's rooms, taking shots at the jail." 

Ruby makes her way over to Kate and Chester. "What the heck was that all about? Someone just shot Johnny Ringo and Jake almost got shot. I pulled Ringo in to get the door shut but now that I think about it I should have left him out here." Ruby shudders. "I don't know what I was thinking." Kate says, "I don't know what it was about, I think the shooters got away. It was the right thing to do Ruby, pulling Ringo back. Tempting to leave him though." 

"Very tempting indeed," Ruby said without much emotion. The adrenaline was starting to wear off and Ruby was growing weary. Not physically, except for the pain of a bruise her wound seemed better. It was more emotional, and not something Ruby knew how to handle well. "Um, do you have any guesses to who it was Kate?" She replies, "No, I didn't see either of them." She dropped her voice and added, "I think one of them jumped. I heard the sound when he landed, and the dust he kicked up seemed to show a pair of boots. Invisible, using magic."


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 105, “Ringo‘s Threats”, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 3:30 P.M. 

In response to Ruby’s earlier comment Chester tells her "I hate to say it, but Kate's right. You're better than Ringo, and now he knows that." Ruby tells Kate, "I thought I heard you yell that across the street but I wasn't sure. I have no idea what is going on. Did anyone get hurt inside?" Kate answers, "I don't think so. The men haven't come back from upstairs yet, but I think if someone had been hurt they'd be hurrying down for the Doctor.” 

Across the street, Ike Sherman, manager of the Papago Cash Store, rides Johnny Ringo's horse up to the Marshall's Office. He ties the horse to the rail out front and heads inside. Kate asks Ruby, “What was going on in the Marshall's office? I'd guess you and Jake were trying to find out what happened last night, but is Johnny Ringo there? Mr. Sherman just brought his horse over." 

"Last night?" Ruby says while rubbing her temples slowly, "Um, Jake wanted to try to question Gifford before we leave for Tombstone." Nanuet shows up just as Minerva does. "Huh, everyone is here. Anyway he thinks he's the key to who sold us out on our little excursion to the mine. He wouldn't talk though, then someone came in and," Ruby glances around to make sure no one is close enough to hear her whisper, "I overheard him say 'you shouldn't have told the Earps about the farmhouse' then he left and Gifford freaked out. Guess he's in trouble now..." Ruby shrugs, "Then the shooting started." She starts unconsciously rubbing her wound. "It sure is hot out here," she says tugging on her neckline, glancing around nervously. 

"They just started shooting at the building? That seems rather pointless." Kate looked at Ruby, seeing the fatigue on her face. "I think you need some more rest, Ruby dear. After we're finished here you should go back to the Lady and relax. Did you say if Ringo was there? I thought the next time we'd see him it would be at the other end of a gun." 

"Yes, yes Ringo was inside. He still is. He got shot but he took a potion to help himself, I'm pretty sure." Suddenly Ruby remembered what she heard him say. "Oh Kate, it's... it's... he was trying to tell..." Ruby rubs her scar again. "It IS hot out here, I think I need some something to drink." Kate replies, "Ruby, just a few hours ago I told you, less whiskey until your blood recovers itself. Do you need to sit down?" Kate stepped next to Ruby and slipped a supporting arm around her waist. "What could Ringo have to say that could possibly upset you this much? He can't hurt us with words." "Water, I just want some water." Ruby is quiet for a moment, Kate can tell she is thinking. "You're wrong Kate, words can hurt us..." 

Chester calls over Nanuet saying, "Hey Nanuet, let's see if we can track these guys down. I hope the crowd hasn't messed things up too much." Nanuet replies, "Good idea, let's do that if we can. It's still muddy from the rain yesterday, that might help." 

Nanuet and Chester are able to locate the tracks of the man Kate had been grabbing at. Nanuet deduces that he started to walk slowly away and then began to run. "Must have been when the flaming stuff started to rain down," Chester chuckles. They manage to follow the tracks up the street to the Papago Cash Store where they enter the corral. The horses in the corral have disturbed the dirt too much to track further. There are five different fresh horse tracks heading off in three different directions from the corral, so they are unsure exactly which one was his. Nanuet says, "Well there are only two of us and three different directions to go. I think we are out of luck here, let's go back and tell the others what we found out." 

At that moment Jake exits the jail and comes over to where Kate, Minerva and Ruby are standing. He notices Ruby rubbing her scar and Kate's arm around her waist but says nothing. She turns to give him a small smile and notices something on his duster. With a furrowed brow she steps towards him and takes a closer look at the two scuffs. “What happened to your jacket?” Ruby asks with a puzzled look on her face. 

Jake is hesitant at first but finally says, “It’s from two bullets, when I was closing the door. They deflected off my jacket.” “What?” Ruby’s face drop as she runs her fingers over the scuffs, right over where Jake’s heart would be. “You... you got shot?” Ruby hands start to tremble and she starts getting pale. “Ruby, they deflected off my jacket, I didn't get shot,” Jake answers. “You got shot?” she says again, almost daze like. She looks up at her friends, her eyes starting to well up with tears. 

She says nothing, but grabs the bottom of her skirt, pulling it up to her knees, turns on her heel and starts running, running as fast as she can back to the Lucky Lady. Halfway there she finds herself on the ground, having run into a man walking down the street. She could barely see, her tears running down her cheeks. “I’m..I’m..so-soory,” she stutters as the man tries to help her up. “Oh you tore your stockings… Are you ok Miss West?” he asks but Ruby is already running again, all the way back to the Lucky Lady. 

She enters and ignoring Harry and Nile’s questions about what happened continues to run up the stairs into her room. Out of breath she stands in front of the closet and pulls out her bag from up high on a shelf. She starts yanking out clothes throwing dresses left and right. She jams a few dresses into the bag, stuffs some shoes in, carelessly throws in jewelry, before her emotions overwhelm her. She grabs the edge of the bed and sinks to the floor, facing the wall as she sobs, gasping for breath. 

"Ruby!" Kate looked around the scene and then over at Jake. "What in the world? Listen, ah, the shooters got away, I think at least one was using magic to make himself invisible. Nanuet and Chester are trying to track him. I'll go after Ruby, unless you want to. I don't know what has upset her so, except the idea of you being shot again. She might need you more than me right now." 

Nanuet and Chester head back to where they left the others. Nanuet asks, "Where Ruby go?" 
"She ran off towards the Lucky Lady" is echoed back and several arms point in that direction. 
Nanuet says, "Well we followed the tracks to the stables but there are a few fresh sets of horse tracks leading off, no way to tell which are his." Nanuet pauses then begins again "Ran off you say? Is everything alright?" 

"I'll go see what is wrong." Jake tells Katherine, "I don't seem to be much help here." Jake walks back to the Lucky Lady. Kate tells Nanuet, “I'm not sure. I think the last couple days have been hard on her, and she's not resting enough. Hopefully she just needs a good cry, and Jake knows the best way to comfort her.” 

Chester says, "Nanuet, I've got to get back to Clarisse. Put my rifle back in the gun cabinet. Thanks." Chester walks back to the Promise City Hotel. Clarisse is sitting with Julia in the parlor. Clarisse asks, "What was the matter, Mr. Martin? Gunfire is becoming more common these days." 

"Someone was shooting at the Marshall's office. No one was hurt as far as I can tell. Don't worry. Deputy Sheriff Hunter and Deputy Marshall Rodriguez are looking for the shooter." Clarisse's eyes get big. "He got away? What if he starts shooting again?" "Since you or Miss Barbeau aren't lawmen, you're not a target, I'm sure. Now, I'll see you before six. Try to keep your mind off it. Bye ladies." 

Jake quickly tells Harry and Nile that there was shooting at the jail but everyone is fine. They let him know that Ruby ran upstairs a minute before Jake arrived. When he enters there room he sees some of Ruby's dresses strewn about the floor and a travel bag covered with some of her possessions. He hears someone sobbing and finds Ruby on the floor facing away. Jake deposits his hat on the bed and lowers himself on the floor next to her head. "We have this big beautiful room full of comfortable places to rest and you choose the hard wood floor." He reaches out and strokes her hair. 

Ruby jumps when she hears Jake speak. She hadn't heard him come in or even sit next to her. She quickly wipes her eyes but doesn't turn to face him. "I-I-w-we have to leave," she continues to sob, although more quietly than before, "We have to leave Promise City. We have to go far away where no one knows who we are. I don't want to stay here anymore." "Ah, I see. Had enough then." Jake replies in a neutral tone. 

"Yes." Ruby wipes her eyes again. "Have-haven't you?" Her chest rises and falls with each sob, but her hair still hides her face. "Hmmmm. That is a good question. I am tired of being shot at, and having to be nice to folks that I don't like." Jake scratches his chin, "Hanging around to fight IS something I am not accustomed to. I suppose we could sell off everything at a loss....." He leans back against the bed. "I'm sure Chester, Nanuet and Katherine would write. Well at least Chester and Katherine would, I'm not sure Nanuet knows how to write." 

"I'm tired of being shot at too. I almost DIED yesterday. If you didn't have that jacket on, you might have died tonight. Last week you were in jail to further the stupid Earps cause. We're in the middle of everything and we didn't ask for any of it." Ruby finally turns to look up at Jake, tears steaming down her face. "They'll understand," she says, "They have to. If they were smart they would leave too." 

Jake replies to Ruby, "Smart, now there is something I've not been accused of many times. So are you really willing to leave the others to whatever the Cowboy gang is going to do to them?" She replies, "No, let's stay and get murdered instead because they don't want to leave." Ruby stands up off the floor and starts stuffing more random things in her bag. She gulps, "Maybe you should leave me alone right now and go find out what everyone else is up to. I'm sure Ringo has something up his sleeve and the Cowboys are around." She continues to stiffly put things in her bag, avoiding catching Jake's glance. He says, "Maybe. Is that what you really want? To be alone?" 

She exclaims, "I think you should be concerned about our friends, they need you." She eyes her bag, stuffed full. "I told you what I wanted. I don't want to die here in this crappy town. The rest is up to you." "Is it?" Jake replies. . 

Chester makes his way to the Morand Cartage office to see if everything is OK with security of the ore trips. Zach Morand tells Chester, "Everything is running smoothly. Haven't even heard much from the Cowboy Gang." "That's good. Hopefully they'll stay quiet." Chester walks back to the Lucky Lady to fetch his gunbelt and the magic bullets. 

Back at the Marshall's Office, Ike Sherman helps Johnny Ringo out of the building and up onto his horse. Johnny glares over in at where Minerva and Kate are standing near the boarding house. Kate met Johnny Ringo's eyes and unflinchingly stared back. She patted Minerva's arm and moved until the crowd was behind her, leaving only the street between Kate and Ringo. Ringo rides across the street towards Kate, never breaking eye contact with her. He stops his horse right beside her. 

Kate lifted her hand and laid it on the horse’s muzzle. It nickered softly, familiar with Kate. "This is a good animal," she said quietly. "I didn't expect to see you here again." He replies, "I believe that you still have something of mine. We need to discuss my getting it back." She answers, "I think you already got the most important piece. It's a shame we can't be on the same side, we might have been friends under different circumstances." 

He answers, "Circumstances change. It would be to your advantage to return my property to me. Surely a pile of books is not more important to you than...say....your place of employment." She looks him square in the eye and replies, "I've been thinking of leaving my employment, actually. Life is so busy you know, and waitressing isn't what I was made for. Seems to me you place a great deal of value on that pile of books. A man going into war can't even know if he'll be around to read them tomorrow." 

Ringo says, "I've always found that it is important to make the time to read a good book. Expanding one's knowledge should never be underestimated with. And it's probably a good thing that you're not set on being at the Lucky Lady forever, since it won't exist for very much longer." 

She asks, "Why would you trust me again? Not that I didn't intend to keep my end of the bargain, but it did become moot. You didn't have anything to offer me anymore." He replies, "Oh? I don't? Have you seen that little girl of your lately? Ginnie I believe her name is." 

Kate took a deep breath and tried to keep her voice steady. "This morning. She's a smart girl, she knows to watch out for you." He replies, "Very confident of you. I'll make you a deal. Go back to your room at the El Parador and find me eight of the books that I asked about. That's about all that will fit in my saddlebag for now. Then I will tell you where you can find Ginnie. Don't worry, she's still alive, and if I get what I want no harm will come to her." 

Out in the street in front of the jail, the priestess Minerva listens to the conversation between Johnny Ringo and Katherine with growing alarm. She shifts uneasily where she is standing and continues to listen. Kate's eyes went flat. "Where do I bring them?" He replies, "Get them now. I'll wait." 

Kate turned her back to Ringo and walked calmly back to the El Parador. She made no fast moves until she was inside the Cantina, then she made a beeline for Dorita. "Have you seen Ginnie in the last few minutes, Dorita?" Dorita says, "Last few minutes? No, she go to Kelly Dry Goods to make lace two hours ago. Why you ask?" 

"Damn it! I'm sorry Dorita, I can't explain now. I...." She ran out of the kitchen and upstairs. First into her room, where she made a mess throwing her clothes around, making sure there was no one invisible inside. Then she went across the hall and into Mr. Gonzales outside room. She repeated the procedure there with a blanket, waving it into every part of the room, making sure it didn't hit anything it shouldn't. Once she was sure she was alone she went into the secret rooms and tried to pick out the most harmless of the books he wanted. 

Minerva watches Ringo for a few minutes before heading over to the El Parador to locate Katherine. Kate cannot read Greek or Latin but does recognize Atlanetean text so ignores the volumes written in those languages. She selects eight of the thinnest volumes and fans the pages to ensure that Atlantean writing is not intermixed as it had been in his spell book. 

Chester is at the Lucky Lady and thinks “I bet Pierre can tell me what these do.” Chester cinches up his belt and makes sure his new Colt is snug in its holster. He enters the Gun Shop two doors down. "Afternoon, Pierre. I was wondering if you could help me figure out what this ammo does. You know, like that hand cannon a couple months ago." Chester lays out his magic bullets. Pierre examines them. "Oui, these are special. If you leave me one of each I will be able to figure them out for you by tomorrow." 

Back at the Lucky Lady, Jake stands and looks at Ruby, "We can't get a stage tonight, I don't know if I want to ride out of here on horse just now." He walks to the door, "I have some work to do to sell some assets." He waits a moment and then turns to leave 

Ruby looks down at her bag. "It's Sunday. You can't get anything done today. Why don't you just take me to Tombstone then you can come back and do your business and I'll wait there for you." 
She plops down on the bed and puts her head in her hands. The tears are still streaming down her face. "I just can't do it anymore, Jake, I can't," she says quietly. "It's not fair, nothing is ever fair for me." 

Jake says, "No, I believe it has not been. Ruby, I don't think it is safe to ride to Tombstone tonight. Tombstone might not be safe either. But you are wrong about one thing, I can give Berg power of attorney to make transactions for me and talk to Hoover about buying our shares of the saloon. I'll be back in a little while." 

"I didn't mean tonight, I meant tomorrow, for Tombstone," she says softly. "And from there..." her voice trails off. "I know you don't want to leave here, why would you? You're happy here, aren't you? But aren't you tired of all this? We never get to just play cards and sing and get drunk. It's so serious all the time." 

Over at the El Parador, Kate took the slim volumes in her shaking hands, took a deep breath, and left the rooms. As she came down the stairs and saw Minerva just starting up. "Miss Florencia? I'm sorry, I have to go, and whatever it is will have to wait." She replies, "Senora, getting your young friend back should not wait, no?" Minerva looks sharply at Katherine, "Let me help you make sure we get the chica back safely." 

Kate replies, "It seems pretty simple to me. I give Ringo these, he tells me where she is, and I go get her. I'm not even sure he does have her. I almost expect him to tell me she off making lace at Kelley's and laugh while he rides away. I've already taken longer than I should have. If you have a suggestion make it quickly." Minerva replies, "Then let me run to Senora Kelley's and check for you?" Kate replies, "If you can manage it without being seen.” Minerva goes to the back door and looks about carefully to be sure that no one is watching. 

Outside, Nanuet who had been standing idly by, not sure what he should be doing, his head swiveling back and forth watching the action decided that now was the time to act. He lifted the rifle and pointed it towards Johnny Ringo, specifically his head. "Mr. Ringo, I want you to get off that horse right now and then keep your hands up. I want you to march right over to the Marshall's office and tell them just exactly what you told Miss Kate about Ginnie. I don't think we allow kidnapping around these parts." 

Ringo calmly says to Nanuet "Don't be stupid Indian. Lower that gun right now and the girl will live." Nanuet states, "I was kind enough to use your name Mr. Ringo, you can use mine. Get off the horse and you will live. You think that bullet in your leg hurt? How do you think one in your head will feel? I don't take kindly to your threats towards my friends." 

Ringo answers, "And do you think that your friend Katherine will appreciate you getting her girl Ginnie killed through an act of foolish bravado? Go ahead and shoot. I can guarantee that you'll die before I do." 

Nanuet answers, “Like I told your lackeys Mr. Ringo, I am not afraid of dying, I have a better place to go to when I die. You however will lie in eternal torment in Hades for the poor choices you have made in life. This is the last time I will tell you to get off that horse. You will mention to the Marshall what you said about destroying the Lucky Lady as well." 

Nanuets voice does not waver as he speaks and he takes two steps forward as he talks louder exclaiming, “Marshall, I need your assistance out here please. Mr. Ringo has a few confessions he would like to make." Ringo kicks his horse and starts to gallop off across South Street towards the south end of Fremont Street. 

Nanuet raises the rifle takes as many shots as he can once he sees Ringo spur the horse, deciding to save the last shot for the horse. Even as Minerva was leaving Kate heard more shots ring out in the street. She ran back outside and saw Ringo riding away with Nanuet firing after. "No! Nanuet stop! Please!" Nanuet hears the cries from Kate but she is too late. He continues firing. 

Kate sees Nanuet's first shot miss. The second hits Johnny's back but deflects harmlessly off of his leather coat. The third shot also misses. The fourth shot is perfectly aimed, striking the back of Johnny's head just above the jacket collar but it also bounces off with no effect. 

Another shot then rings out. Nanuet feels bullet hit him in the center of the back. Kate sees the bullet exit out of the front of the chest as her friend as Nanuet collapses into the street.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 106, “Another Miracle”, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 4:00 P.M. * 

Jake replies to Ruby, "Too damn serious. So let's go to Tombstone and take in a show, and have some fun. They we come back to Promise City or we don't. Oh, forgot my hat..." Jake strides to the bed as he hears more gunshots. "Mierda, not again." Jake runs out of the room and heads towards the stairs. Ruby wipes off her face, and assuming it again has something to do with the Cowboys grabs a shotgun and rifle. She sniffles and goes down the stairs a minute after Jake. 

At the gun shop, Chester says, "That's great. Here you go. I'll be back tomorrow then." Rifle shots echo down the street. Pierre says, "Most unusual to hear that twice in one day." 

"What the..." Chester's face goes pale. "Damn. That sounded like a Spencer. I gotta go, Pierre." Chester runs towards the noise, reaching the intersection of Main and Fremont to see Nanuet firing at the fleeing Ringo. He yells to the Indian, "What in Hades are you doing? Are you trying to get yourself killed?" Another shot rings out and Nanuet collapses into the street. 

Kate sees the shooter, a man dressed in cowboy garb, sixty feet up the street in front of the Town Hall building. He is holding a rifle and shifts his aim towards Kate. "Get down!" Kate screamed into the Cantina, then dove inside, hoping the door would block any shots. 

"Nanuet! He's hit." Chester sees the shooter appear out of thin air. "There you are. I should have known." Chester ducks around the corner of the town hall and cross-draws his two revolvers. 
Jake arrives at the front door of the Lucky Lady. He sees Chester move behind the corner of the building 75 feet away and prepare his weapons. Jake draws his Colt. Ruby follows behind Jake, although she is a bit behind him. She sees Jake pull his gun, so she starts running and as she does double checks the rifle is ready to go. 

No sooner had Minerva left the El Parador when gunshots split the air. “Mierda" she says and doubles back around the corner. when she sees that Nanuet has been hit she rushes into the street Shouting his name. "Nanuet!" Chester cocks the hammers and reaches around the building to fire at the man. He yells to the Priestess, "Minerva. Get out of the street. The Cowboy's not that far from you." She moves herself to block the cowboy from Nanuet's body. and casts a Sanctuary spell on herself. 

Chester fires both his pistols at the Cowboy. "You're not getting away this time." The left-handed shot is not well aimed and the shot goes wild. The pistol in his right hand however is perfectly aimed and fired as the bullet hits the back of the man's head and the shooter falls to the ground. 

Jake runs up to the corner with Chester, "What in Hades is going on?" Chester replies, 
“Nanuet was shooting at somebody. Then an invisible guy shot him in the back. I think I got him. He's probably alone, as no one else has started shooting." With these words Ruby runs faster than before, past Jake. 

Minerva bends down and cradles his head in her lap. "Johnny.... Ringo... he's…….getting away. He has Ginnie and is going to... to do something terrible at the Lucky Lady." he says in a weak voice, blood trickling from his mouth as he speaks. Minerva sits in the street, holding Nanuet and praying to the goddess "Please don't let him die!" she begs He softly mutters, “Miss Minerva, it is okay if I die. My ancestors call to me, this is my time.” 

She states, “No Senor it is NOT your time! I am not done with you yet!!!” She rips the necklace from Nanuet's Neck and begins to pray. "The necklace will not work for you, you must be of Elvan blood, Nanuet says. She says, “No Senor, I will not believe that, lie still and pray with me!” A long stone on the necklace, the second largest one, begins to glow. His eyes widen a bit in disbelief as the stone starts to glow. Nanuet says, " Am not sure I have the strength left to pray Miss Minerva... and Ringo, he is getting away... and Ginnie and the Lucky Lady... Ruby went back there..."his voice trails off. Nanuet looses consciousness as the entire necklace now begins to glow. 

Kate stayed crouched down for a moment, then realized the shot she thought was coming at her never materialized. She cracked open the door to see the shooter falling from to the Street. Eduardo Rodriguez exits the Marshall's Office holding a rifle. Some of the others had already reached Nanuet, she dashed out into the street to join them. Chester calls out to Deputy Rodriguez. "Some guy just shot our friend. He's over here." 

Miss Florencia was praying over him, the stone from the necklace was glowing, trying to do its work, but Minerva didn't quite know how. Kate says, "Put the stone in his hand, Senorita, and close his fist around it." Minerva, helplessly crying and stroking Nanuet’s hair looks up when she hears Kate yell. She places the stone in Nanuet’s hand and prays with all she has. "Please, Please don't let him die. She bends down and kisses his fore head "The necklace too, Senorita," Kate said, gently putting one end in Nanuet's hand while leaving the other in Minerva's. She spared a quick glance to see if Ringo was still in sight. 

Not slowing at the intersection Ruby continues to run to Nanuet, throwing herself on the ground next to him. "Nanuet, hold on," Ruby says trying not to look at his blood soaked shirt, "Look your necklace is working," Ruby sobs as she takes his hand. Nanuet starts to smile, then coughs weakly. "Miss Ruby is that you?" His free hand reaches out in the direction of her voice. 
"Miss Ruby, can you sing for me? Sing me a pretty song, just one last time... " 

Ruby's face scrunches in pain as she hears Nanuet's words. She shakes her head as she cries, "No... you're going to be ok..." But the color has drained out of Nanuet and he is grower paler by the second. She gulps and fights back her tears, and tries to sing Nanuet's favorite song, an old Elvan tune. Her voice cracks as she sings and her tears fall onto him as Minerva continues her fervent prayers. 

Jake peaks around the corner and sees a man lying in the street, the same one that threatened Gifford in the jail not long before. Then he notices Minerva, Ruby and Katherine bending over what he assumes is Nanuet. Jake runs over to make sure the man down is dead and scans the area for any other danger. Chester runs to Nanuet. He asks to nobody in particular, "How is he doing? Can you heal him? He's got this necklace." 

Minerva feels a flow of energy around her as her hands begin to glow a bright white/yellow color similar to what you see when looking directly into the sun. Simultaneous to this Nanuet's hand begins to glow green. The glow from all three hands then move out over his body and towards his chest. The gold light then begins to spiral clockwise and wind into smaller circles as the green light spirals counterclockwise, also winding into smaller circles. As the two paths of light intersect the colors merge until a swirl of gold/green light then covers over the wound. 

The blood covering his chest then begins to recede back into his chest and the wound begins to heal. The healing then stops and begins to reverse itself, the blood starting to flow outward again. Minerva hears a feminine voice inside her head telling her to cast her remaining healing spell. She does so and a new wave of golden light flows out from Minerva hands and onto the wound. The blood then changes color from red to a reddish gold color as it flows back into his body. 

The wound seals up as the skin folds back over itself, leaving an X shaped scar where the bullet had exited. The glowing color then begins to fade. The green fades completely. Nanuet's hand falls open, revealing a combination of green and gold dust. The necklace then stops glowing. The six stones remaining in the necklace are no longer pure turquoise in color as they now all have specks of gold as well. Minerva is physically and emotionally drained and can barely remain conscious. Minerva gently kisses the x-shapped scar and lays her head down on Nanuet’s chest. "Thank you goddess" she whispers and closes her eyes. 

Kate let out a long explosive breath. "Good job, Senorita. Thank you." Two miracles in one day.” She laid one hand on Nanuet's for a moment before she stood next to the pile of books she had dropped when she arrived. She began to scan the streets, looking for Ringo. He is nowhere to be seen. 

Now that the second round of shooting in less than a half-hour has ended people begin to come out of hiding to find out what is going on. Kate sees an oddly dressed man wearing standing in the doorway of the El Parador wearing only red long underwear, a cowboy hand and a gun belt. Bill Watkins gives him a dirty look and the man heads back inside. 

Chester looks on in awe. "Miss Florencia, you are truly blessed by the gods. Thank you." Minerva starts to slump over. Chester catches her. "Easy there. That must have taken a lot out of you. Let me get you into the boarding house to sit. Can he be moved?" Minerva replies in a barely audible whisper. ""Si, It is best to get Senor Nanuet out of the road." Her voice trembles "Please, Senor... I am unable to stand." If you could carry me..." 

"Actually, the Lucky Lady's not too far. I can take you there." Chester reaches for his rifle and slings it onto his back. Then he lifts Minerva and cradles her. "Jake, Ruby, she says that we can move him. Can you do it?" 

Ruby stops singing and pulls some hair off Nanuet's face. "We need to get him back to the Lucky Lady to rest. And it looks like Minerva needs to rest too." Ruby kisses Nanuet's cheek and makes her way over to the man she recognizes from earlier. She starts searching him over, especially looking for any kind of identifying information, keeping his weapon close to her. 

Finding the man dead, and not seeing any danger he holsters his weapon. "Ruby he's the same one that visited Gifford." Jake turns and sees Katherine running, "Now what?" "Katherine, what is wrong now?" "Oh no, no, no." Kate scrabbled in the dirt for the books, then ran with her arms full toward Mary Kelly's shop. She yells "Ringo said he has Ginnie! She's supposed to be at Mary Kelly's, I have to look! If she's not there..." Kate kept running. 

Jake says, "Ruby, I'll follow Katherine. I'll meet you at the Lady, get everyone there." Jake runs after Katherine. Minerva immediately falls asleep in Chester's arms. Ruby says, "Chester, bring her to the Lucky Lady please. We'll put her in a spare room." 

Everyone is gone, leaving Ruby with Nanuet. "Hey you," Ruby calls out to some guy on the street. "Can you help me move my injured friend please?" They each take a side and carry Nanuet back to the Lucky Lady, Ruby with some difficulty. As soon as she gets in the Lucky Lady Harry and Niles run over and take Nanuet carrying him up the stairs. Ruby sighs, takes a bottle of bourbon and heads up to Nanuet's room, puppies in tow. 

Kate covers the four blocks to the corner of Front and Sierra in record time. Jake has a longer running stride and manages to reach the front door of Kelly's Dry Goods and Tailor right behind her. Kate barges in without knocking to see Mary Kelly and Ginnie sitting in a pair of chairs working on lace. Ginnie looks up and says, "Ma'am Kate, is something wrong?" Mary asks "Was that shooting we heard?" 

"Ginnie!" Kate dropped the books with a clatter and rushed over, taking the girl in her arms without regard for the lace in her hands. "Oh thank goodness," she said softly as she began to cry and rock back and forth. 

Jake is right behind her and says, "Katherine talk later, let's get you two either back to the Lucky Lady or the El Parador right now." Jake is looking out the front door up and down the street. "Now, gather up your stuff Ginnie. Right now." "I'm sorry, Jake. Of course, we should go," Kate said, letting go of Ginnie. "Yes, that was shooting. You'll be fine here, Mrs. Kelley. Some members of the Cowboy Gang with a personal grudge. We have to go. Hurry now Ginnie." 

At the Lucky Lady, Ruby fetches some water and clean cloth. She sends Harry to get some of Jake's fresh clothes. She pulls off Nanuet's shirt and begins to clean him off, a task she is growing weary of. She gently washes him and changes his clothes. In between she takes long gulps of bourbon. Once he is clean she gets him settled, and sings to him as she strokes his hair. 

Chester brings the sleeping priestess into the Lucky Lady and puts her in the nearest spare room. "Rest easy, Minerva." He leaves the door ajar and knocks on Nanuet's door. "Ruby? It's Chester. Can I come in? Minerva's sleeping in one of the spare rooms." Ruby says in a weary voice, "Come on in, Chet." 

"Now that is the song I wanted to hear." says Nanuet weakly as he stirs. He reaches for Ruby's hand as it strokes his hair and holds it. "Now, were even." he says managing a smile and light laugh. " 

Ruby breathes a huge sigh of relief. "Oh Nanuet," as she starts to cry again. "Damn It! Why am I always crying around you!" She takes a swing of the bourbon. "You want some?" She holds out the bottle to Nanuet. "Or Chet, you want some?" He says, "Yeah. Give me the bottle." He takes a drink. "This has not been a good week." 

She turns back to Nanuet. "What do you mean we're even?" He says, “We're even because you saved me now. Not quite sure, but I think I was pretty bad shape for a moment there." "How did I save you?" Ruby asks while taking another drink. "I'm really going to need this tonight. It's just getting too dangerous around here." 

He replies, "I held on to the sound of your voice, that is the thread that kept me in the weave of the living world. I think I would be gone without it. Thank you." Nanuet says, before getting choked up too much to speak. Tears fall from his eyes and run down his face. "Oh, that is so very sweet. I.. I can't believe I did that for you." Ruby reaches over and wipes the tears off Nanuet's face. The puppies run into the room but Chester keeps them from jumping on the bed. They both give small barks in protest. 

He asks, is everyone else OK?" She pauses, "Yes everyone else is alright, except the guy who shot you. Chet here blew his brains out." She gestures for Chester to sit on the bed next to her. He replies, "It was nothing. I just happened to get there first. Ruby, did you find out who he was?" He sits on the bed and grins. "Jake won't be jealous, will he?" He says to Nanuet. "What happened? I thought once the invisible guy left and that was it. Did he have help?" 

"He had come in earlier to the jail and threatened Gifford. He said 'You shouldn't have told the Earps where the farmhouse was.' Gifford was really scared after that and said they were coming for him." Ruby takes the bottle back and drinks. "Why would Jake be jealous?" Chester gives Ruby an innocent look, "Jake might be jealous that you're alone with two men with him not being one of them." Ruby starts to give a sly smile and smart aleck answer but the smile drops off her face before she does. 

Ruby continues with Nanuet, "Minerva did something, I don't even know, like a miracle or something. She used your necklace. She's exhausted so we put her in the other room to rest." Nanuet answers, "I'll pass on the bourbon for now, thanks. he says with a wink. "Nice shot Chet, thanks for protecting the ladies. Sounds like I owe my biggest thanks to Minerva though." 

Nanuet then says, "I think I really might have screwed up though, he got away and he has Ginnie, he said he did. Oh my, and he said, he said that he would do something to the Lucky Lady too!" Chester exclaims, "What? Kate's little girl? We got to look for her. Do we know where the cowboys have another hideout? I got to get that jacket." 

Nanuet says, "What invisible guy? I was going to kill that Johnny Ringo guy. I couldn't listen to him threaten Miss Kate about the books and Ginnie and then say that he was going to destroy the Lucky Lady too. I lost my cool and started shooting at him when he wouldn't get off his horse. Then I think I got shot in the back." 

Chester says, "The guy who shot at Jake and Ruby from the boarding house. The one we tracked to the livery. He must have doubled back. When you shot Ringo, he shot you. Did you hit him?" Nanuet replies, "I did hit him, I mean I should have hit him, one of my shots was a good one for sure, but it just bounced away from his head, even without the jacket for protection." Chester whistles. "So, Ringo is a wizard like you and Mr. Gonzalez, Kate? That sounds like that protection spell you use. We can't let him get those books. Who knows what's inside." 

Ruby takes a big breath in. "I don't know about Ginnie. I guess Kate ran off to see where she was. I wouldn't put it past Ringo to lie about having her, but I also wouldn't put it past him to take her either. Try not to worry about that now, you need to rest." She squeezes his hand. "And he's threatened to do something to the Lucky Lady before also, but we're still here. Try to rest, that's an order." Ruby finally gives him a smile, while fixing his hair again. "You're so brave." Nanuet answers, "Brave or stupid? I will try and rest, but I need to know where the others are before I will get any peace." 

Jake escorts them to where ever Katherine feels safest. He nervously scans the streets and buildings as they make their way, all the while urging them to move quickly. Jake, Kate and Ginnie travel the two blocks back to the Lucky Lady without incident. 

Kate let Jake take them back to the Lady for now. Since Ginnie was with her, she wanted to check on Nanuet and Minerva. "We'll need to go back to the El Parador in a while. I can keep Ginnie safer there." Kate shuffled the stack of books and realized she still had her note for Conrad crumpled up in her hand. She would just have to explain later, there was no time for that now. 

Kate put her arm around the confused Ginnie's shoulders and said, "Let's go up and see Nanuet. He'll be worried about you. Mr. Ringo was just here, he told me he'd taken you. I wasn't sure if I should believe him or not, but I wasn't taking any chances. I don't know how the shooting started, but Nanuet was hurt. Not to worry, he'll be fine." 

Kate knocked lightly on the door to Nanuet's room then came quietly in. "As you can see, the reports of Ginnie's kidnapping were greatly exaggerated. The only thing Ringo could have told me was that she was at Mary Kelly's, exactly where she was supposed to be." Chester says, "Glad to see you safe and sound, Ginnie. We'll all have to be extra watchful for the Cowboys from now on." 

Nanuet lets out an audible sigh. "I am so glad you are safe, both of you. Is Mr. Jake with you? I am so sorry Miss Kate, I shouldn't have put that little girl in danger." Nanuet becomes choked up again and puts his hands to his face. Ruby breathes another sigh of relief. "Thank goodness she's ok. She's too smart to get caught by someone like Ringo, right Ginnie?" Ruby doesn't sound very convinced. 

She walked over and gently took his hands away from his face. "Enough of that, now. We've all had a few hard days. If I'd spent the last day held captive, I don't think I'd have much patience either. Don't punish yourself anymore.” Nanuet takes his hands from his face at Kate's urging. 

Nanuet says, "Thank you Miss Kate, I am just glad that everyone is OK." 

Kate continues, “I can tell you, Ringo really wants those books. I wish I could read them; at least get an idea why." Ruby says, "Can't we ask Mr. Gonzales? He has probably read them, at least looked them over.. or can." "Where is Jake?" Ruby asks concerned. Kate answers, "Jake is back, he should be up in a minute. Mr. Gonzales is gone again, no note this time. He was so exhausted last night we didn't get a chance to talk. I think Ringo might have spells hidden in some of the books." 

"Where did he go now?" Ruby says exasperated. "Running off again. Ringo can NOT get those books back. And they are safe enough he can never find them. The problem is, he knows where we all stay and can find us." 

"Yes, Ringo is a wizard. He has the ability to protect himself with spells that can stop bullets. Since he got shot earlier, he must have protected himself with a potion. I tried to stop him from drinking it but he grabbed me. I think the whole him getting shot thing might have been a ruse, to distract us from Gifford. Why would one of the Cowboys shoot him? Unless that guy wasn't a Cowboy... but he was a Cowboy he is the one who threatened Gifford. Unless Ringo isn't a Cowboy, but he is... Oh!" 

Ruby sits back on the bed. "I'm confused. Jake is the smart one, he should figure this out. And someone should check on Minerva. I'll be back in a few minutes." Chester says, "I can do it." He creeps down the hall, so as to not wake Minerva. Bottle in hand, Ruby heads downstairs and finds Harry and Niles, and Jake. She explains the situation and the fact that they need to find Jeff. "We desperately need to keep a vigil on this place, Ringo has threatened to blow up the Lucky Lady." 

Chester pushes open the door and peeks his head into the room. "He whispers, "Minerva, are you awake?" He only hears her measured breathing. Chester walks back to Nanuet's room. "She's still asleep. Nanuet, does that happen to you when you've healed people?" Kate replies, "She did more than that Chester. The necklace was made for an Elf, the power of the Apache is in it. Minerva's power comes from other gods. I don't know what was involved in making it work, but I think she might have been a sort of bridge." Kate reached out and lifted one of the stones, looking at the gold flecks winking back at her. “More than that, another god or goddess left their imprint as well."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 107, “The New Deputy”, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 4:45 P.M. * 

Chester says, "That was quite a miracle then. Hey, Nanuet. The gods must have more for you to do here. By the way Kate, That group of cowboys was carrying some money. Here's your share for all the trouble they've caused us." Chester hands her $23. Kate says, "I really don't need.... Well, I do have a school to furnish. Plus my house at the ranch and the upstairs of the schoolhouse. Alright," she finished and took the folded bills and tucked them into her pocket. 

Downstairs, Burton Lumbley, owner of the Gay Lady and current Chairman of the Promise City Merchant's Association drops by the Lucky Lady to tell Association Members Niles Hoover and Jake Cook that he's called for an emergency meeting at 5:00 PM over at the Town Hall. Niles asks "Should we bring chairs?" Burton replies, "No, it won't be a long meeting." 

"Mr. Lumbley," Ruby approaches him, hand outstretched, "In all this time I have lived in Promise City you and I have never been properly introduced. Ruby West, I'm a friend of Ms. Duprey's." "Pleasure to meet you Miss West," he replies taking her hand, but looking distracted. 

She smiles at him, "I know you have business to attend to, so I won't keep you. Could you please tell Madge I need to speak with her and will come by later today? I would so appreciate it." He nods and Ruby excuses herself. She goes over to the bar and makes herself a drink of whiskey. She looks at it before taking a sip. "You know," she says out loud to no one, "Kate was probably right, I shouldn't be drinking this. Oh well." She drinks it down and places the glass on the bar. "THAT was the last one for now, Ruby West." 

After the men are speaking Ruby heads to Jake. "I'm going to take a little walk while you have your meeting, but first I'm going to check on Nanuet and Minerva. Will you come right back and let me know what happened?" He replies, "Yes, of course." Jake goes upstairs with Ruby to see Nanuet and the others. He makes light chat seeing how tired and drawn everyone is but asks them to stay here until he gets back from the Merchant's meeting. After making certain everyone is well, he takes Ruby aside and has her relate everything the others have learned and shared. 

"Nanuet's bullets bounced off Ringo?" Jake has a strange look on his face and scratches his beard. "So how did he get wounded earlier? Hmmm. Damn that Ringo." Jake puts his arms around Ruby, "I know you won't stay in any more than I will. Just be careful wandering around town. All this does is make a body wonder if we did the right thing buying the saloon from Maggie that day." He suddenly snaps his fingers, "Speaking of Maggie I clear forgot I got a letter from her. She says to say hello to Katherine." 

Jake loosens his belt and reaches in to retrieve his small secret wallet, removes a letter and then hides the wallet again. "Here, read it if you like, or let Katherine read it out loud. She might be interested and school teachers need to be good at that sort of thing." Jake laughs and there is a twinkle in his eye. "I need to make a quick stop to see Rodriguez before the meeting, so I have to run. 

“I was just going to head over there, I have some business too." Ruby says with a hard look in her eye. "OK, I don't have much time. I'll just tell you what I was thinking and your can handle it with your business. Check to see if there are real blood stains on the floor where Ringo got shot. That and make sure Rodriguez knows that Ringo is probably one of the leaders of the Cowboy gang and not to trust Colin Hunter." He puts his arms back around her and nearly pushes her over backwards with a kiss. "Let's not forget how to live, see you in a little while." 

Jake then heads over to the Merchant's meeting. Ruby smiles at Jake as he runs off down the steps. Why would Maggie send Jake a letter? She looks at the letter in her hand and reads it, her eyes growing wide and a half smile forming. "Jake..." she calls out but he is already gone. Ruby sighs. This letter will take a bit of explanation, she thinks, better to save it for later, after the business. She sticks it down her bodice and smoothes her dress flat. She sticks her head inside Nanuet's room. 

"Nanuet, you must get some rest! Kate why don't you take Ginnie downstairs and feed her. If you'd like to nap use our room. Or maybe Ginnie would like to play with the puppies? And I wonder what happened to Tricia Shaw? She must have run off with that boyfriend of hers." Ruby doesn't wait for any answers as she looks distracted and she starts heading out. 

The Promise City Merchants Association was founded in 1881 after the prior Promise City Civic Association broke into two factions. In the year since its founding the group has managed to get the exterior of a town hall built, purchased land for a school, built a municipal storage shed and hired a Town Marshall and Deputies to keep the peace. 

The membership currently consists of 55 town merchants. All merchant businesses in town are required to join although mines, ranches, farms and businesses without permanent structures are exempt from membership. All members contribute monthly dues. Each business is allowed only one voting member. Members of the public are allowed to attend and the press is usually in attendance. Meetings are usually held twice a month, from 7:00 to 8:00 AM on a weekday. 

Jake Cook arrives at 4:50 PM at the emergency session. Jake had replaced Tom Whipple as a member in January. Niles Hoover arrives soon thereafter. Although Niles is co-owner of the Lucky Lady he has his own vote as he maintains his liquor distribution as a separate business. 

Burton Lumley begins the meeting promptly at 5:00 PM. He thanks everybody for coming on such short notice and notes that 42 members are present. Jake notes that two of the four female members are present, namely Kate Higgins of the Long Branch Saloon and Laurie Gilson of Gilson's baths. Absent are Kay Kaufman of the Promise City Cooper Shop and Helen Barker of Barker's Photography Studio. Both non-human members are present, half-orc Harry Wong of Wong's Laundry and wood elf Pedro Figures of the El Parador. Also present is Angelica Young of the Promise City Herald taking notes. 

Burton states "The reason for this meeting should be obvious to everyone. We have a lack of lawmen at the moment and the Cowboy Gang is taking advantage of that fact. There were two shootouts here just a little over an hour ago." Michael George of Peacock's Saloon states "The Earps have a right to attend their brother's funeral." Bill Watkins interjects "I told you it was a mistake hiring Earp." The room erupts in multiple simultaneous conversations. 

Burton calls the meeting back to order. "I'm not saying they didn't have a legitimate reason to leave but the truth is that we need Wyatt and Warren back here to do the job we hired them for. I propose that we send a sub-committee comprised of three members to Tombstone to recall them. We need them back here now!" 

Kris Wagner says that he cannot go but does offer to provide the subcommittee free passage on the stagecoach the next morning. He adds "But unless you can convince him to get packed and come back in the hour before the stage leaves for the return trip you'll have to spend a night there." Lumley replies, "Getting Wyatt to do something he's not inclined to won't be easy. I doubt we'll be back until Tuesday." 

Roger Fly of Fly's Boarding House and Photo studio says, "Then I'll go. My brother owns a Boarding House in Tombstone and currently has some vacant rooms. The subcommittee can stay there, but I doubt he'd pay for our meals. Neil Cassidy of Cassidy Lumber says, "You can count me in then. I have partial ownership of a saloon in Tombstone. We can eat there." 

Evan Adair of the Palace Saloon says, "We also need to address the more immediate problem. We need somebody in this town to uphold the law other than a wood elf who won't carry a gun and is glued to his prisoner in the jail." Sam Slade of Slade's Hardware says, "Why is that prisoner even here?" "Murder charge," Lumley interjects. 

Lawyer Hamilton Fisk says, "That murder took place at a ranch a mile away. Outside of the town's jurisdiction. This should be a County matter instead." Attorney Mitchell Berg says, "Well, this town has never incorporated itself with the Arizona Territory so technically there is no town jurisdiction and it can all fall under County Law. We've just never wanted the Sheriff’s department involved in town matters." "More a case of them not wanting our problems" Laurie Gilson interjects. Fisk says, "I say we turn this prisoner over to Deputy Sheriff Hunter." 

Adair says, "We still have a problem of needing a lawman to maintain order until the Earps return. I propose that we fire that wood elf and hire somebody competent." Berg says, "Adair, we all know your opinion of non-humans. Let's not fire the only lawman we currently have. But I do think hiring another deputy might be in order." 

Cole Rixton of Rixton's Furniture says, "Why not pin a badge on the man who stopped the most recent shootout, Chester Martin. He's a former soldier and stood up to Deadeye Douglas when Condon's Bank was robbed last January." Frank Condon looks like he is about to say something but then opts not to. "Who was that guy Martin shot?" lawyer Elihu Upton asks. Peter Lovelace of the Rio Grande Hotel and Cafe says "Pony Deal. He's been to my restaurant before. Rumor has it that he was one of the top lieutenants of the Cowboy Gang." 

Jake listens quietly for a while and tries to read expressions to see who is aligned with whom. Then he hears Chester’s name come up and steps forward. "That Martin is a brave lad, good to his word too. I'll second that nomination. I don't know if he wants the job or not. Maybe you could talk him into it at least for a short time. I agree that it would be foolish to lose another lawman at this time but we do need to get Rodriguez out of that jail and on to the street. Why don't we hire some men to be sort of junior deputies to guard the prisoner only. They won't be law on the street, it gets Rodriguez out doing his job, and the Earps won't be mad that we transferred their prisoner. It could be hard enough getting them back right away without giving him more reason to be angry. Why, they may even want to come back sooner to find out what Gifford knows about the gang and Morgan's murder. If Martin wants the job, let him hire a few men for guard duty until the Earps come back." 

Jake starts to step back then says, "Oh, and I'm headed to Tombstone anyway on business if you want me on the subcommittee." 

In response to Jake's comments Sam Slade says, "If the Earps want to question this Gifford then why don't we ship him off to Tombstone tomorrow too. As for hiring more deputies, you may be made of money Mr. Cook but the rest of us aren't." Mitchell Berg says, "I'm not suggesting that we hire a group, only one more, at least until the Earps return." Niles Hoover says, "Excuse me for a minute and I'll go see if I can find Mr. Martin to see if he is even interested." 

Doctor Eaton interjects "Just bring him here, don't say why yet. I'm not convinced we're interested in him specifically." Evan Adair says, "Yeah I'm not sure about him either. He's friend with that Indian who has been loitering around town the last month or so." Travis Calhoun of the Gunsight Brickyard interjects "That Indian is named Nanuet and he's done some work for me. He's a good man." Zack Morand says, "I've worked with him too, keep your racist comments to yourself Adair." 

Jake says, "Mr. Slade, I appreciate your concern about the costs, but Bill Watkins could have lost his business today in a fire caused by these outlaws. That could have been any of our establishments. I shudder to think of the costs to rebuild. I'm just tossing out ideas. We might have to spend a little more in the short term to resolve this problem. Your point is well made." 

Burton Lumley yells out, "Gentlemen, no reason to fight among ourselves. Before we decide who to hire shouldn't we first vote if we even want a third Deputy Marshall? We can decide who afterwards" A short discussion follows, with most opposed not in favor of the cost of an extra $ 50 a month to the Association. A vote is taken with thirty-four in favor six opposed, and two abstentions. 

Al Brower says, "On the subject of the prisoner Gifford. I've heard a rumor that the reason that Pony Deal and Johnny Ringo were in town today was because of him. Does anyone know if that is true?" Jake interjects, "Seems like the Cowboy gang is afraid Gifford will talk to the law. If that's true he could be the key to breaking that gang's hold on the county. Sure would help business if that were to happen." 

Doctor Eaton says, "All the more reason to get him out of town. His presence here is a danger to our families. Put him on the stage in the morning if you think that Cassidy, Cook and Fly can handle him." Kris Wagner says, "I'll add a second man on shotgun for the ride just in case." 

"Will that really keep the Cowboys away?" Laurie Gilson asks. Rufus Davis of the Arizona Billiard Hall says, "It should. I overheard a conversation in my billiard hall on Saturday night between some guys from Galeyville. They talked about the Cowboy Gang so at least one of them must have been a member. Said that Deadeye Douglas left the Territory after that jailbreak and since then four heavy hitters in the Gang have been in a power struggle for leadership. Two of 'em were Deal and Ringo. The other two they mentioned are Billy Claibourne and Frank Stilwell, both Tombstone folks, so there's no reason for them to come back here once Gifford is gone." "Unless they want to play pool" somebody mutters from the back of the room. 

Niles Hoover had been asked to get Chester from the Lucky Lady. Hoover finds him sitting in the common room. "Hey, Chester. Could you come with me? The Merchants Association would like to see you." Chester replies, "Why me? I'm not a shopkeeper." Niles says, "I can't tell you. Trust me, you'll want to hear this. Just hear us out." Chet says, "OK. I wasn't doing much anyway. Lead on. Say, aren't the Condons members?" Hover answers, "They are, but they only have one vote, like the rest of the members." 

Hoover enters the room with Chester in tow. "Here he is." Chester removes his hat and looks over the crowd, staring an extra second at Frank Condon. He nods to Jake. "Afternoon folks. What's this about? Mr. Hoover wouldn't tell me." Mr. Lumbley speaks, "Ah, Mr. Martin. Welcome to this meeting of the Merchant's Association. Fine bit of marksmanship getting Pony Deal today. With him gone, the Cowboy Gang has lost another leader." Chester clears his throat. 

Lumbley continues, "Right, the reason we've asked you here is to offer you a position as Deputy Marshall for Promise City. We're a growing town and we need more lawmen. Are you interested?" Chester says, "I might be. What are the duties and how much is the pay?" 

Lumley replies, "It pays $ 50 a month. You have to pay for most of your own expenses. You could use either the town-own weapons or your own. We'll pay for all of your ammunition. You basically work for the Town Marshall and enforce the law here in Promise City. Generally the land outside of town falls out of your jurisdiction, although you are allowed to go further out to investigate crimes and hunt down criminals wanted for crimes committed here in town. For now we'd just want you to keep an eye on things here in town until Marshall Earp returns." 

Adair protests "You can't offer him the job, we haven't voted on that yet." Lumley tells him "Evan, I was just answering his question. I know we have to put that to a vote." He turns back to Chester and says, "As my fellow Association member has pointed out, we just voted to hire another Deputy Marshall but a second vote is needed to appoint somebody specific. Could you please tell the group why you think you are qualified for the job?" 

Chester straightens and says, "Well, sir. The way I see it, the biggest threat to the town comes from the Cowboy Gang. I'm no friend to them, since they tried to kill me a few times already. We need to show them that murder won't be allowed, if this town is going to be the place most of us want it to be. Since I've been here in Promise City, I've been a bouncer, a bank guard..." Chester looks at Condon, almost daring him to say something. "and, I run security for one of the local mines. As some of you may know, I was a cavalry scout with the United States Army. So, I am no stranger to keeping the peace." 

Evan Adair says, "Under what circumstances did you leave the Army, Mr. Martin?" Chester looks down for a second. He looks up and replies, "I was dishonorably discharged a couple years ago for striking a superior officer. We had a... disagreement." 

Pedro stands and says "Mr. Martin has been staying at my hotel. He's a good man. His disagreement was that he punched his commanding officer in the face for treating people unfairly. In the time that he has been in town he has been a good friend to all honest men." Condon again looks like he wants to stay something but keeps quiet. 

Mitchell Berg says, "He sounds willing. Are there any others of you who wish to volunteer instead?" Sam Slade says "How about that Newton Gilly who rides shotgun for Wells Fargo." Kris Wagner replies, "You're not stealing my best shooter. The stagecoach needs him as much as anyone." There don't appear to be any other suggestions. 

It is put to a vote and Chester is elected Deputy Marshall by a vote of 31 to 11. A badge is pinned on him. Lumley says, "We have a meeting scheduled for Tuesday morning at 7:00. If we get Wyatt back tomorrow night we'll hold it then. Otherwise we'll postpone it until the morning after the Marshall returns. I call this meeting adjourned." Lumley tells Chester "Let's head over to the Marshall's Office to get you a badge and tell your fellow Deputy that he now has a partner." Chester replies, Thank you, Mr. Lumley. I can't wait to get started. By the way, who do I report to? The Earps?" 

Lumley replies, "Yes, Wyatt Earp is your new boss. Until he's back in town take direction from Deputy Rodriguez. He may have less than a week's seniority on you but Wyatt trained him in the duties and responsibilities of the job. If you have any problems with him come see me privately at the Gay Lady, don't express them in public. Is that clear?" Chester answers, "Crystal. I shouldn't have a problem with him, though." 

Chester sees Jake waving him over. "Excuse me. I won't be long." Jake intercepts Chester outside the meeting, "Congratulations soldier! You have a new career. I bet Miss Townsend will be impressed." Jake gives him a nudge of his elbow. "After you finish checking in at your new office, come on back to the Lady for dinner. Folks will want to congratulate you, and we should all talk before Ruby and I head over to Tombstone." 

Chester replies, "Thanks Jake. I guess she will. This is a big thing. And you bet I'll be at the Lucky Lady. If the cowboys want a fight, then they've got one coming to them. See you later." Chester rejoins Lumley. "Lead the way. I'm sure Deputy Rodriguez needs a break." Jake leaves Deputy Marshall Martin with a hearty pat on the back. Jake calls out to Fly and Cassidy, "I'll see you gentlemen in the morning." 

Lumley and Martin enters the Marshall's office. Lumbley says, "Deputy? This is Chester Martin. He's the new deputy Marshall. Until Marshall Earp returns from his family business, teach Martin how things run around here." "I've met Mr. Martin a couple times before. No hard feelings from that business with the Condons?" Eduardo reaches out his hand. Chester shakes it. "Nope. You were just doing your duty. Jake and I are out of jail and Jones is out of town. I'm here to help you out, Deputy." Lumbley says, "I've got to get back to the Gay Lady. I'll leave you two to get acquainted." 

Rodriquez gives Chester the tour of the jail, showing him what each key is for and explaining all of the weapons. He asks Chet about the meeting and laughs when Chester explains the vote was 3 to 1 in favor. "Better than me, my vote was twenty-six in favor and twenty-four opposed. And I wouldn't have gotten that if Wyatt hadn't been planning to leave town the next morning and stated as much." 

They chat for a while longer and then Eduardo says, "Look, this came as a surprise to you. Why don't you go get some supper and relax a bit. I have this guy for now, although if you're willing to take the overnight shift here I'd be very appreciative." "Thanks. I can watch him tonight. You want anything from the Lucky Lady? You know how dinner is." "That would be great. See you later." Chester walks out the door of the office and brushes his sleeve on the badge. He shakes his head and says softly, "Who would have thought? An honest-to-goodness lawman.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 108, “A Letter from California”, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 5:00 P.M. * 

Kate made sure Nanuet was comfortable, then took Ginnie downstairs. They raided the pantry a bit and sat together downstairs at the Lucky Lady. Kate swallowed and looked at the girl. "Ginnie, I'm sorry. I've neglected you lately. I know you don't want a mother, you had your own. You're an independent girl and I know you are capable of taking care of yourself, so I've tried to let you do that as much as I can. Maybe a little too much. I don't want to restrict you, but for the next few weeks at least we must keep very close track of each other." 

Ginnie replies, “Ma'am Kate I need to take a looks at those books that Johnny Ringo wanted and I need to see if I can read them. The only way I'm going to be safe is to learn the magic that seems to scare you so much even though you use it yourself. I learned that you can only fight and stay safe when you understand and can use your enemies strengths against them, and where the cowboy gang and Johnny Ringo is concerned that means I need an edge that they won't expect and that is magic. Right now he thinks of me as a slightly flighty 8-year-old empty-headed little girl because I didn't trust him and that is what he expects from me because that is what I wanted him to see but I need more than that. I'll stay where you know where I am and not get into a place where there can be any danger that I can't handle but I need to learn the magic too. 

Kate replies, "It's not that I'm afraid of the magic Ginnie, I'm afraid of what can happen if you get caught using it. And I'm not a competent teacher for you yet; I barely know what I'm doing myself. My teacher has been away lately, so I haven't been able to discuss your education with him. Perhaps we can start with some small things, hopefully they will be enough. I hope you'll never have to deal with any of the Cowboys, a foolish hope I suppose. I have a few of the books here, why don't we take a look at them?" 

As Ruby gets closer to the jail, her eyes grow stormy and she starts to clench her jaw, thinking about what she has to do. She enters the porch of the jail, she reaches down and grabs her gun off her leg. She stomps into the jail and thrusts her gun at Rodriquez, who has a shocked look on his face, and leaves it his hands. 

She continues on her path and before he knows it Ruby reaches through the bars of the cell and grabs Gifford by the collar, pulling him roughly up against the cold metal. "Now Mr. Gifford you and I are going to have a little chat," she spits out, "And this time you are going to cooperate, you understand? You want to know why? Right now my friends and me are the only reason you are still alive. The man who came in here and threatened you is dead, for shooting someone I care about very much, so I'm not in the mood to be nice." She lets him loose slightly before banging him up against the bars again. "Oh, I'm sure they'll send someone else here to finish the job, you know I'm right. You and I now have a common enemy. The way I see it, we're your only hope of getting out of here alive you little weasel, so start spilling." 

He glares at her and says "Go to Hades! Only a few of those guys want me gone and you just said you killed one of those. I've got lots of friends who will take care of me." "Oh sure, this coming from the guy who was just crying to get you out of here." Ruby lets go of his collar with a push. 

"Marshall, how much is Mr. Gifford's bail?" she asks without turning her gaze away from him. "There's a few other friends waiting out there for him," Ruby laughs viciously. "It IS too bad you gave away the location of the farmhouse. All your friends who were there are DEAD and now certain other friends of yours are a bit ticked about it." 

Rodriguez replies, "The Judge left town before he was captured and only he can set bail. This guy is here for several weeks until the Judge comes back." Ruby replies, "Oh yes, I remember. The judge is my friend, he told me he was leaving at dinner the other night. Too bad Mr. Gifford, you won't be alive when he returns." 

Ruby turns her back to him and glances at the floor when Ringo had been. Jake had asked her to check out the bloodstain on the floor. After she looks it over for a few moments, she looks back to Rodriquez. "I suppose the war has begun Mr. Rodriquez." She leans in closer to the Marshal. "Jake wanted me to warn you about Hunter. We have reason to suspect he has links to the Cowboy Gang. Don't trust him." She stands up straight again and continues loudly, "And if Mr. Gifford decides he likes his life and wants to talk to me, you know where to find me." 

Ruby leaves the jail and casually walks over to the Gay Lady. She orders a drink at the bar then asks to speak with Madge. Miss Duprey joins her and they have a conversation about what has been going on with the Cowboy Gang. Afterwards Madge shows Ruby around the Gay Lady, showing her the many improvements she has made to the place. She concludes by saying "While to doesn't compare to where I worked in New Orleans, I have come to love it here." 

"Oh! I forgot to tell you... I took a trip to New Orleans with Mr. Gonzales. What a wonderful city! We went to the place you used to work and met your old boss. Kate had to translate for me though, I don't speak French, yet anyway. We danced most of the night away. But Madge, you HAVE done a wonderful job here, this is just the kind of place I would like to have one day. And I'm glad you are here or we might not have met." 

"On another topic... I told the new priestess that I would help her with her festival. I'm hoping you and your girls could help out. We can sing and or dance, family style, of course," Ruby laughs, "Or Minerva mentioned a Greek play of some sort? I'm up for anything. Would you be interested in helping out? The festival will be two weeks from today, I believe." 

"Of course, ma petite soeur aux cheveux rouge, anything you need or want that I can do for you. Please let me know." Ruby smiles and gives Madge a hug and kiss on each cheek. "Thank you so much. I really needed your advice." With that she heads out the door and back to the Lucky Lady. 

Her two fur balls greet her on the porch and she takes a moment to pet them both. Once she enters she asks Harry if anyone is around and he tells her Kate and Ginnie are in the kitchen. Ruby heads there and finds the two picking at some food. She hops up on the counter and helps herself to some cheese off Kate's plate. "So, are you two alright from earlier? How about Nanuet and Minerva, have you checked on them lately?" 

"You've not even been gone a half-hour Ruby. I haven't wanted to disturb them. I'm sure they're fine but we can go up and check if you like. I'm alright, and more importantly Ginnie is safe," Kate said with a fond smile. "I wasn't hurt at all, though I had a very unpleasant conversation with Johnny Ringo. I came out of the El Parador just in time to see Nanuet shot, then the shooter took aim at me. I ducked back inside, I don't know why he didn't shoot, I didn't think I was that fast. I didn't have my pistol so I couldn't shoot back." Kate shook her head. "But it's all over, for now at least." 

"Johnny Ringo, right. Ginnie, why don't you go play with the puppies?" Ruby says in a tone that is more telling than asking. Ginnie rolls her eyes but moves off to the side a bit to pet them. Ruby continues quietly. "Don't get too upset, Kate, I don't think anything will come of it, but Ringo was in the jail trying to blame Morgan Earp's death on you. Something about Ringo looking for you, you and your horse being gone during the same period of time, how you were then back in the morning, that you had the motive and to check your gun for signs of being fired. I don't think Marshal Rodriquez believed him so I wouldn't be too worried but I wanted to let you know. Even before that Jake had told Warren where we went, although I'm not sure if he specifically mentioned who was there or not." She picks again off Kate's plate and starts swinging her legs. "Like I said, I wouldn't worry about it too much at this point. Let's see what Jake has to say when he gets back." 

Kate closed her eyes for a moment. "And to think, just a day or two ago he was offering me Morgan Earp's head. It's easily disproved even if Marshall Rodriguez does look into the accusation. They all saw me come into the El Parador last night after seven, I saw Ginnie upstairs in our room and then went to bed. Morgan was shot around ten o'clock I think, and Ginnie would have come back up to go to sleep by midnight or one. There is no way I could have made the trip. 
I haven't really had the chance to think about the fact that he's dead, Ruby. It's so mixed up with other things I don't know what to feel." 

Ruby replies, "I'm sure you are. But once you narrow it down to the fact he killed your husband... well, there isn't much sympathy there. Unfortunately, Ringo is forcing us to work with his brothers now," Ruby rolls her eyes. "Maybe they aren't as bad as we think?" Ruby says almost questioningly before shaking her head. "I know what you mean about feeling mixed up. I'm not having a good couple of days myself," she sighs. 

"I know," Kate said, hugging Ruby. "And I don't see it getting any easier any time soon. But I'm tired of being pushed and blackmailed, and I'll be damned if I'll let them defeat me. I've come too far and worked too hard to give up, as terrified as I am." She pushed a lock of hair away from Ruby's face. "And I know you don't like being defeated any more than I do. Do you want to talk about what's mixing you up?" Kate asked, glancing over at Ginnie, whose ears she was sure were perked up and taking in everything. 

"There's nothing to talk about really. I'm just tired of getting shot at and having my friends and people I love shot at and almost dying, them and especially me." Ruby shrugs. "Oh but hey, Jake wanted me to give this to you," she says reaching down her bodice. "A letter. He wants you to read it out loud to everyone, says you need to practice for your teaching days," Ruby laughs. She holds the letter out to Kate. 

Kate took the letter from Ruby and glanced at the envelope. "Oh, from Maggie! I've been wondering how she's getting along. I've been terrible about writing, I keep intending to and then something distracts me. I hope Jake won't mind if I read it to myself first," she laughed. "Reading it out loud goes better if you've already read it once or twice, you know," she finished and eagerly pulled out the folded pages to read. Her eyes moved quickly down the page, and although she knew it wasn't the point she was pleased to see how excited Maggie might have been to see Kate there. "My twin has been busy, but happy from the sound of it. Jake doesn't mind this being read aloud? Some of it is rather personal." 

Ruby laughs again. "He won't mind believe me." Ruby's thoughts drift to the day she stole his letters and read them and she pulls on her hair. "It takes a lot more than that to bother Jake." Ruby smiles as Kate reads the letter. "Jake gave it to me and said to give it to you to read out loud. And I guess he doesn't mind any longer talking about his sister. Did he ever tell you about her?" 

Kate replies, "Only a little bit. He showed me her picture, and explained who she was. She and I are very alike, it seems, in more than appearance. He seemed uncomfortable talking about her; I think he loves her very much. He didn't say much about her, just let me see her picture." 

"He does love her very much." Ruby sits quietly for a for moments. "I don't know what he would want you to know but I guess since he's passing out the letter he might not mind talking about her anymore..." Ruby's voice trails off as she considers what to say next. "Well, he left his family and home because he was protecting her." Ruby smiles. "As much as Jake wants us to think he's a scoundrel he's a good man. I wish I had someone like that to take care of and love me." 

"You do, Ruby," Kate said in a mild voice. "You have that very same man loving and caring for you. Not to mention me," she teased. "I've been saying Jake is a good man for months, but we'll keep playing along with his scoundrel game." 

Ruby answers, "Oh, he cares for me, for sure. And we're working on the love part, I hope I can get him to realize it. I don't ever want to lose him." Ruby continues to swing her legs and play with her hair. "I don't know what Jake would do if he actually realized he wasn't as much a scoundrel as he thinks he is. We'd better let him keep his illusions," Ruby laughs. 

"He'll grow out of them someday," Kate laughed. "Now, if you're not going to rest yourself, lets go back out in the front room. Ginnie and I were looking at those books Ringo wanted, she can actually read them, thank goodness. And I can start you on a little French. Ginnie, let's get back to our studying while we wait for Jake and Chester to get back." 

Ruby says, "He'll grow out of them someday," Kate laughed. "Now, if you're not going to rest yourself, lets go back out in the front room. Ginnie and I were looking at those books Ringo wanted, she can actually read them, thank goodness. And I can start you on a little French. 

Ginnie, let's get back to our studying while we wait for Jake and Chester to get back." Kate was hesitant to agree. Miss Duprey was a stranger to her and as much as her nature resisted it, she had begun to accept that people could not always be taken at face value and trusted. Still, Ruby was persistent, and reminded her that Mr. Gonzales had recommended the woman as a teacher. Finally Kate agreed and the three took the books and left the Lucky Lady. 

Ruby led the way and soon Kate was being introduced to Miss Duprey. "Miss West said you were interested in these volumes. We have a bit of time if you'd like to take a look." Madge looks over the books "Oh, these are in Latin. I'm afraid I cannot read it. Many French words are Latin in origin, but not enough for me to make sense of." "Yes, I also read French, and I can't get much out of them myself. Ginnie can read them," Kate said smiling fondly at the girl, "But Ruby seemed to think you might have something else to offer. I apologize if we've disturbed you." 

She says, "It is quite all right. Come by the Gay Lady sometime, we put on quite the show." Kate replies, "Yes, I've heard so from more than one person. The trouble with working at a saloon is you rarely get to stop by another, but perhaps I will find time soon. Thank you, we should be getting back. Have a good night, Miss Duprey." 

Kate led Ruby and Ginnie back to the Lucky Lady, feeling rather foolish. Ruby must not have told her the books were in Latin, or she had some other reason for wanting Kate to go there. Once they returned to the Lady they settled into a corner table. Ginnie plunged into the Latin texts, and Kate began to patiently school Ruby in the very basics of the French language. 

After a while Ruby loses interest in her French lessons. "I wonder when Jake is getting back," Ruby says while looking at the door. She continues to glance at the door every so often and barely notices when Kate has stopped the lesson and is staring at Ruby. "I was never good at lessons," Ruby says sheepishly, "Sorry. I do still feel a bit tired, maybe I should rest for a little while. You will stay, right?" 

"I'll stay," she said gently. "I think you might need the immersion method of learning a language. I just speak it around you until you start to understand," she teased. "Go get some rest, Ginnie and I will work on these books. Oh, ah, I might need to send a note, is there someone who could take it for me, do you think?" 

Ruby giggles, "Well, I know a few french words and phrases I learned that way, but we don't repeat them in polite society." She giggles again. "Yes, I will go and rest. I don't think I fully caught up after yesterday and I'm tired." As she speaks she rubs her shoulder but she catches herself and stops. "Yes, you can ask Harry to deliver your letter, or Jeff if he shows up. I'm sure either of them would be glad to do it," Ruby says with a yawn. "Make yourself at home, use a room or whatever you need." She gives Kate and Ginnie a small smile. "I'll see you soon." 

Ruby heads upstairs and this time changes out of her dress and clothes and into the closest of Jake's shirts on the floor. She climbs onto to the bed, not bothering to get under the covers. She stretches her long legs out, rolls onto her belly and is asleep before her head hits the pillow. 
Kate scratched out a new note for Conrad Booth, giving up on the one that she had crushed in her hand when she ran out of the El Parador earlier. She said only that she was needed by her friends tonight and could not go to the Long Branch. After a bit of thought she penned another for Dorita. She had probably frightened her earlier, then had not come back to explain. She gave both to Harry Rote and asked him to take them to the El Parador. 

Once she was finished she turned to Ginnie and asked, "Well, what's the verdict on the books?" After Ruby walks upstairs and Ginnie is sure she is out of earshot she looks at Kate and sighs. 

"Ma'am Kate I told both you and Ruby I could read those books but it seems you were the only one who actually heard me say it. And the next time Ruby tells me to "go play with the puppies" I'm going to let her know that I don't like dogs, I like them even less than horses and I don't like horses either. I've heard every one of the conversations and there is a good chance that my life may depend on the things she thinks aren't important enough for me to know or I'm not old enough for. 

I'm glad she trusts the woman she brought us to because she thought she could read the books but I'm really glad that she couldn't read these. There is a lot of things in a couple of them that could be very useful and very dangerous if Johnny Ringo had gotten his hands on them or for that matter anyone who had a thirst for power and the ability to use magic. 

One book talks all about spell components in this area and is definitely something I need to study more as I want to make sure I fully understand what I'm reading. It also is something I think we're going to need if we're going to keep the magic use quiet. Being a young girl is great cover for going to pick pretty flowers and interesting things and I think that we're going to need a source of components that is more reliable than trying to buy them from people hiding the fact that they understand how magic works. 

The other books talks something about a hidden wood elven village where the people were wiped out by small pox. The man who wrote it talked about how they used magic he wasn't used to but he really didn't seem to understand what that actually meant. I need to work on that one some more too. Four are history texts that Ringo would have cared less about but are good practice and not a bad bunch of stories. "Two are very important for you" Ginnie says with a smirk "because they will help teach you in beginning Latin. We can start YOUR lessons later." 

We need to make sure that the first two I told you about are safe when I'm not working on them. And we might want to keep this quiet until I'm sure about what I read. I can just see people wanting to head off on a grand adventure if they think there are magic toys to be played with and I want to make sure I'm prepared before we get ourselves into that situation. I think that a nap might be a good idea I want to look at these books with fresh eyes and right now I'm a little tired. 

Kate says, "The place where we keep the books is very safe. No one who shouldn't see them can find them. You just have to ask me when you want one and I can get it for you. I don't want to be mysterious with you about where they are, but this secret is not mine to tell." With a little laugh she said, "As for Latin lessons, I am certainly in need. Hopefully you'll have more luck with that than with teaching me to sew. 

Mr. Booth knows a great deal about the local plants as well. Between him, my teacher, and this volume we should be able to get what we need. And I have some excuse for plant gathering myself. I've made some study of Chemistry, which I've hoped to get back to soon. Plants are used in those studies as well." 

Kate neatly piled the books up. "I was surprised when Ruby asked you to go play with the puppies. Usually she is the one telling me you are old enough to handle things. But I knew you would hear everything, and I make it a policy not to argue with people who have been shot in the last day. Let's go upstairs and find a place for you to rest." 

Kate picked up the books and went with Ginnie upstairs, peeking into rooms until she found an empty one. "Here we are," she said. As Ginnie got herself settled on the bed Kate asked, "Ginnie, what did your parents teach you about gods?" Ginnie just shrugs her shoulders and says “Not much.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 109, “Evening Conversations”, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 5:30 P.M. * 

On his way back to the Lucky Lady, the gambler Cook says aloud to himself, "It's about time the cards fell our way." There is a spring in his step as he enters the saloon. He speaks to Henry and asks him to arrange some dinner to be brought in for his friends. Whistling, Jake then ascends the stairs to his room and opens the door without knocking. Ruby is sleeping and Jake stops whistling quickly and starts to go back out the door to let her sleep. 

Instead he laughs out loud and jumps on the bed. "It's past noon, even alcoholics like us should be up by now." Ruby moans and slowly flops over on the bed next to Jake. One side of her face is red and lined with pillow marks and her hair is flat. She pushes her knees together and stretches her legs. Finally she sets her hazel eyes on Jake. 

"You look like you're in a good mood," she says with a yawn, "I guess the meeting was ok? Forget that, it can wait..." Ruby rolls over next to Jake and puts her arms around him, squeezing tightly, not letting go. He is quiet at first and then says, "Yes, I suppose the meeting went well." Smiling, he strokes her hair, "They didn't give out hugs there, and if even if they were this is still better." 

The gambler known as Silver Jake Cook certainly wasn't an overpowering figure. He wasn't particularly tall and he didn't have a bulky physique. No one would remember him for being the strongest man in Promise City. But his arms were strong and powerful enough that when she was wrapped in them this was the only place singer Ruby West ever really felt safe, protected and loved. Ruby nuzzles Jake’s neck, throws one leg over him and continues to squeeze him a while longer. Finally she pulls her face back just a bit and looks him in the eyes. “I’m sorry I was such a baby earlier. I shouldn’t have yelled at you and made a mess.” 

"For what?" He replies, "Not to worry, we just need to have more fun. That'll cure you right up. Off to Tombstone we go tomorrow." Ruby smiles at Jake, "Yes, some fun should do it." She leans her face closer to Jake's again and kisses him softly for a moment. "I can't wait." Ruby rolls onto her back and stares up at the ceiling. "I suppose you want me to get ready so we can go downstairs and talk with everyone, right?" She turns her head and stares at Jake, then smiles again. "I know I'm right." 

"Mostly right, but first I need you to talk to Katherine privately about something." Ruby looks curiously at Jake, "What?" "I don't care, make something up. Actually I need to talk to Ginnie and you are my excuse." Jake hangs his feet over the edge of the bed. "The girl needs to know a few things and Katherine would have chickens if she heard me talking to her the way I intend to." 

"Oh boy," Ruby smiles. "You'd better watch out for that kid," she says climbing off the bed, "She has some bite to her. Of course, she doesn't realize you and I both bite back." She starts unbuttoning Jake's shirt to get herself dressed. She slips it off her shoulder then stops. "First you have to kiss me, then I'll do anything you ask." She gives Jake a huge grin and raises her eyebrow. 

Jake gladly gives Ruby a kiss, almost long enough to become distracted. "Um, right, we have work to do. Ginnie's probably OK, given what she's been through it's no wonder she has a bite. Hopefully she can figure out who to bite though." Jake adds, "I hardly know her. Not like there is much I know that Katherine wants her to learn." He looks at Ruby for a moment and laughs. "It would be funny though." 

Ruby finishes getting dressed and the two of them look for Katherine and Ginnie. They find them resting in one of the rooms on the second floor, Ginnie wakes promptly when they enter. Jake takes notice of that but doesn't say anything. "Hey Ginnie, let's you and I leave these two ladies alone to chat for a few minutes. Miss West has something private to discuss with Mrs. Kale. I thought I heard that Mr. Hoover has got a new shipment of sarsaparilla in and we can try it. Or maybe that was Tequila, you know I get confused easily." Jake adds with a smirk. Katherine wakes as well and stretches daintily. 

"I'm not really ready to go yet" Ginnie responds with her fists balled up. "Now, now trust Jake this one time, it will be for the best." Jake gently but firmly nudges her out of the room. She is about to forcibly resist and Jake adds in a stern tone, "Now young lady." She calculatingly looks at him. She folds her arms across her chest in pretended protest but lets him move her out. They sit down in a corner of the saloon away from others so they can speak quietly. She says "So you have something that's worth my while to listen to?" 

"Your 'Mam Kate' has become the focus of Johnny Ringo because of those books, because she has a big heart, and Ringo thinks that she'll break and give up the books to save lives of her friends . She did it for Nanuet and Chester, she was trying to do it because Ringo implied he had you hostage. As long as he thinks he can use her, she's not safe, you're not safe, and none of us are safe. I don't want Johnny Ringo to have those books and I don't want the Cowboy gang to have any leverage on us to give them over. Therefore I need your help." Jake let's that sink in a moment. 

"Ruby didn't have anything to tell Katherine. I needed to talk to you. I know you are book smart and are trying to help understand the books Ringo wants, but I need something else from you too. We either have to put you in a safe place, maybe even far away, or you need to make sure you can't get snatched. You know, don't go around alone, don't go where you can get caught, just don't be an easy target. Even better if you can keep Katherine from being an easy target. You're a street-smart cookie, keep her safe and make her think it's her idea. She is too trusting; she doesn't worry when she ought to worry. With your help maybe we can keep Ringo from even having another chance of asking her for the books. If you can learn something that can be used against him, even better. Hopefully, he'll get his justice soon and we won't have to worry about it after that." Jake taps his forefinger on his lips thinking. "What do you say, can I count on you?" 

Ginnie replies, “Well I have already checked out the books and I think I might know what he was looking for and have already made sure that they will be where he can't get his hands on them when I'm not dealing with the specific translation. If he demands books again I have already earmarked the ones that he will be given to satisfy him that what he is looking for isn't in these books or at least we don't have them anymore. I also have made plans not to be alone anymore and have made sure that I have a "playmate" with me at all times who won't ask questions and will still provide me with cover.” 

He says, "Good that you have some safe books to give if we must. I just don't want to see it get to the point where he has leverage and need to fool him with books. Leverage is another word for saying someone we like in danger." Jake scratches his beard and says, "We are all going to have dinner in a little while, stay with us and you'll hear everything we know." 

She continues, “As far as Ma'am Kate goes she does have a very good heart and is very willing to do what she thinks she needs to protect her friends but she should be very busy with the school being put into place and it's not unusual for students to stick around their teacher when not in school so she should have less alone time herself. I need to know what is going on because if I don't I'm very likely to get killed from a lack of information not because I'm being stupid so it's up to you to keep me informed for the things Ma'am Kate isn't sure of. And by the way the next time you talk to Ruby you want to tell her that I really don't like dogs, Thanks. Is there anything else you feel I've missed?” 

"Ya," Jake chuckles, "you didn't tell me if you wanted the sarsaparilla or the tequila." She says, “I'll stick with the soda someone needs to be able to walk you all home. But If I'm really good can I get a cookie too?” "Good? To Hades with being good. Stick to being clever young lady, I'll buy you a bag of cookies." Jake goes to see Hoover to get them some drinks. 

Once Jake gets Ginnie out of the room Ruby falls back on the bed next to Kate. "Jake thinks we're talking about women stuff. I want to talk about Jake," Ruby giggles. "I guess that is woman stuff, huh?" Ruby stretches out her legs again. "Oh my nap was so nice, I wish I didn't have to get up. I feel so stupid, running off like that earlier. Look what I did," Ruby says pulling up her skirt, lifting her legs in the air to show Kate her skinned knees. "Silly, huh? I just got so overwhelmed, me almost dying yesterday, Nanuet almost dying today, and whatever Minerva did, which seems like a miracle." She lets her legs fall back to the bed and looks at Kate, "I guess I'm crazy huh?" 

Kate replies, "You're not crazy, Ruby. Do you realize how amazing it is that all of us can have days like we've had lately and still keep going? Most people I've known would be falling apart. Yet here we are. Afraid, yes, but still going. That's a miracle too. We all have moments where we need to fall apart, so we can stay together later." 

Ruby laughs, "This IS me falling apart Kate! Anyway..." Ruby starts playing with her hair, "So Jake and I are going to Tombstone. I want to do something special and fun but I don't know what. It's so rare these days just playing cards and drinking might be special and fun. Jake is taking me to the show. I thought maybe a picnic too. I like to ride sometimes just to ride. Do you have any other ideas? Since you lived there for three months?" 

Kate answers, "Honey, when I lived there, it was in a dark little room. Now and then I would venture out for another bottle of something. I certainly didn't go out and have any fun. It's mostly like it is here, saloons and gambling. A little more fine dining, and the theatre." "Oh yeah, I forgot. Sorry." Ruby puts her hand on Kate's arm. "Well, it's not like that anymore! Our lives are both very different than they were before." 

Ruby is quiet for a long moment. "You know earlier when we were talking about Jake and his sister? And you said I do have someone like that, to care for me and love me, meaning Jake? I know he loves me, but he doesn't know it. I mean, I think he does..." Ruby says hesitantly. "He's the only man in my life to not say he loves me. Well, besides my father. I don't know how to make him see it." 

Kate answers, "You remember in January, when you were telling me that you were afraid you were falling in love? Or really, afraid of being in love? Jake is afraid too. He knows first hand that loving someone can make you take risks you usually wouldn't take, and has dangers that you can't always see. I think he sees it, but he's hiding. He's as scared as you were, you were just more courageous." "I remember. What dangers are there that I wouldn't know?" Ruby asks with furrowed brows. 

Then she giggles, "I was courageous?" She stops giggling and looks up at the ceiling. "I hope you're right, I'm just not sure..." She looks back to Kate, "So tell me, what is so great about getting married?" 'Not specific dangers Ruby. More like your feelings running amok and not being able to control them." 

Kate sat up on the bed and leaned against the wall, pulling her knees up and smiling. "Being married is.... I won't lie to you, it's not wonderful for everyone. So many people marry for the wrong reasons, and they're miserable. Some people change over the years and grow apart, and they're no longer suited. But for some people... Tom and I... Being married was wonderful. It was a way to make a home together, to say to the world and each other that we were so certain of our love that we were willing to tie ourselves together forever. That we were going to stay by each other no matter what. I know, that can be done without getting married. But there's something.... When you make vows to each other. I can't explain it." 

Ruby answers, “I already know about the feelings running amok part Kate. My emotions have never been like this, I feel like I am insane sometimes.” Ruby is then quiet while Katherine explains about marriage, with a twinkle in her eye. She stays silent and still, listening intently until she finishes. “I don’t know that I get the marriage thing. I was hoping for some backup in case George Eastman tries to make a speech again.” Silence. “But the being certain about your love part sounds good,” Ruby says as the corner of her lips rise into a soft smile. “And the staying by each other’s side no matter what.” 

Ruby considers telling Kate how she wanted to leave Promise City earlier but kept quiet. Kate had enough to worry about. Ruby plays with her hair for a while then sits up. “I wish you could explain it because I’m confused about a lot of things lately, stuff I’ve never thought about before. And it’s filling my head with silly thoughts and keeping all the good, fun, naughty thoughts out!” Ruby giggles again, but Kate senses some real confusion in Ruby’s words. 

Kate smiled. "I'm sure there is nothing that could push the fun, naughty thought from your mind. 
There's one other thing about marriage. You declare to the world that you will stay together, that you're one. It also implies exclusion. Tom was a handsome man, and women noticed. I took a lot of pleasure in being introduced as Mrs. Kale and seeing their faces fall. Marriage is also a way of declaring that your partner is not available to others. That you're not available to others. That's why I was so offended by what Tony Lucky did. Well, by what Mrs. Bauer did, actually. When you marry you make a promise, and she broke it. And Mr. Lucky should know enough to respect that promise." 

Ruby replies, 'Well, didn't you get bored though, being with the ssaammmmeeee person every day? I mean, eventually I would think you would get bored after a while." Ruby ponders and touches her lips as she speaks softly, "I want other women to know they can't have Jake. He's mine, you know? I was really angry at Tricia Shaw yesterday..." Ruby voice trails off, then she shakes her head her long hair going flying. "I have to stop thinking like this! 

"As for Mr. Lucky, I don't believe he was at fault at all. He's not the one who broke the promise, now is he? Are you mad at me, I've slept with plenty of married men," she says matter of factly. "Why should it make a difference to me if they want to be cheaters? I didn't make anyone come to my bed, believe me." 

Kate answers, "Can you ever imagine being bored with Jake? I'm sure some people do get bored, but I never did. I don't think my parents are tired of each other. You become so entwined in each other's lives, you can't imagine life without them. And no, I'm not mad at you. Tony Lucky.... he's always frightened me a bit. There's something predatory about him, I don't like it. Conrad almost hit him when he was in jail, we had words and he called me... Well, I won't repeat it. You're right, no one makes someone cheat. As I said, it was Mrs. Bauer mostly." 

Ruby says, “Hum… Could I be bored with Jake? Mr. Cook is definitely NOT boring. But who knows how I will feel down the road and if he can keep me interested. He might get bored with me.” Ruby stops, then starts laughing hysterically. “Right, get bored with me.” She continues to laugh. “Poor Mr. Cook can’t live without his Ruby West, it’s so sad.” More laughter, that stops suddenly. "But I do love him and want to make him happy and want him to love me too and want him to want to always stay with me." Ruby exhales after that long sentence. "See, there I go being all crazy again! He'll never want to stay with me if I keep acting like I should be put of my misery like a horse or something." 

“As for Mr. Lucky, I’ve seen his type. He thinks he’s a gift to women, but please. I don’t like him either, he’s given me that look too many times, you know the ‘I want you in my bed’ look but I am used to that so just shrug it off. Just ignore him. Or maybe I’ll tell Jake to fire him when we get a faro dealer.” 

Kate says, "No, don't do that, unless you want him gone for your own reasons. He's the least of my problems. As far as Jake goes, remember Ruby, it's only been about three months. Give him some time. Let's go down and get some dinner.” Kate then laughs, “Who knows what Jake is teaching my Ginnie.” 

"Kate, understand something. In my world three months is an eternity." Ruby looks at her friend with a serious expression before breaking into a smile of her own. "Yes I am starving! Let's go downstairs." 

Ruby takes Kate by the hand and bounds down the steps. She was starting to feel better from the ordeal of the last couple of days, her skin was almost back to normal and the twinkle in her eye had retuned. She sees Jake and Ginnie, eating cookies, and bounces over landing on Jake's lap. She reaches for a cookie, "Oh is this what we're having for dinner tonight? We're going to need some milk then," Ruby giggles.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 110, “The Veil of Dreams”, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 5:45 P.M. * 

Nanuet stirred from his rest, his wound was healed, only the scar remained and he felt alright. He sat up slowly and swung his feet off the bed. He adjusted the ill-fitting clothes that belonged to Jake and made his way out of the room. He had no trouble finding the room where Minerva was taking her rest and he quietly entered. He found her still sleeping peacefully so he found a chair and pulled it over to her bedside. He swept the hair from her face so he could see all the features and muttered a single word. "Nea'eše." 

Minerva hears the familiar voice as if at a great distance. She sighs softly, a ghost of a smile fluttering across her red lips as she continues dreaming. Nanuet sits by her bedside struggling to stay awake. He watches the even steady breaths coming from Minerva and nods off a few times. He begins quietly humming to keep himself awake and when he finds himself nodding off he paces the floor before settling back by Minerva's bedside. 

Minerva crossed through the Veil of Dreams to find herself upon a wooded path deep in the forest. She looks around in awe as a dreamy smile dances across her face and into her eyes. Sunlight shimmers through treetops kissing her brow with its soft, warm touch. Wild flowers are scattered in all directions beyond the path, their colors soft and varied, yet so vivid and rich it is like some fabulous tapestry woven by the gods. The air, thick with the scent of flowers and ancient earth embraces her with its sensuous musky scents. 

She cocks her head and listens but the forest sounds, like the ground she treads upon, are dampened by fallen leaves, and a moss so soft and green it invites her to stay and rest upon it. Yet she is compelled forward, drawn to a strangely beautiful humming in the distance. 

As she slowly walks down the path she is reminded of the soft drone of bumble bees’ wings on a sultry summer afternoon, but it is a sweeter sound than this, full of emotion and promise, she thinks. “Perhaps fairies inhabit these woods.” She says aloud, but the thick forest air muffles her words. Looking ahead she spies a fork in the path and quickens her pace. Before it stands a dark figure. He has a fierce male beauty, a warrior's body, tough and tight and carrying the marks of battle. His eyes… She can feel the power of them as she approaches without fear. 

“Why have you brought me here?” she asks. “It is time for you to choose.” He responds in a deep, yet gentle voice. She gazes beyond him to the right. There lies a well-trod path trampled smooth by the passage of many who have come before. She turns and studies the path to her left. It is much more treacherous, not much more than an empty stream-bed it is strewn with rocks and brambles and yet not so overgrown that it is impossible to navigate, She musses. Minerva raises her eyes and questioningly meets the steady gaze of the ancient Elven warrior. 

“It is for you to choose.” He says. She stands unmoving, a deer on alert, her body tense with the strain of listening while her dark doe colored eyes scan the distance …. and she hears it softy floating up the left path toward her...The faint musical humming. She turns back and smiles up at the warrior. “Gracias,” she says as she curtseys gracefully. In one fluid movement she raises her skirts to protect them from the brambles, turns and lightly bounds down the un-trodden path. 

Minerva slowley awakens from her dream. She has no idea where she is or how she got there. The last thing she remembers is begging for Nanuet's life, but rather than feeling panic upon awakening, she feels rested and at peace. She turns her head and is not surprised to see the Indian's dark eyes watching her, his brow furrowed in worry. She reaches up and cups his face gently in her hand. "Do not look so sad. Senor. All is well." she says softly and smiles. 

"Sorrow is not how I would describe how I feel now." Nanuet replies timidly taking Minerva's hands in his own. "Concerned, awed, amazed, befuddled, nervous, excited... those words all come to mind, but not sad." he says, a light smile cracking his lips. "I do not know how or what you did, and I am not sure how I can thank you but... well, you saved my life." 

Nanuet waits for Minerva to respond, looking deeply into her eyes for as long as he can bear before turning his head away ever so slightly. “Oh my, You must have been have been sitting in that chair quite a while“, She teases. She takes his hands. “Senor, have you ever heard of the Veil of Dreams? I was there this day. I believe that I was summoned by one of your ancestors. I do not know why he would choose to do so but, it appears that we have much to discuss. Minerva rises from the bed and gently kisses the blushing Indian. "Thank you for guarding my dreams. Now let us find some food. I am absolutley ravenous!" She laughs and taking his hand leads him to the door. 

Nanuet had barely a moment to comprehend the kiss from Minerva before she took his hand and began leading him out the door. "What is this veil of dreams she speaks of? he wondered. "Yes, food sounds like a great idea!" Nanuet said with much enthusiasm. He stepped forward and opened the door for her not letting go of her with the other hand. He couldn't get the thoughts out of his head, this woman that he originally met with indifference not so long ago was now captivating. Yes, much to talk about, but where to start? "So what is this veil of dreams you mentioned?" he says as he walks with her out to the common room of the Lucky Lady. 

As Nanuet escorts Minerva to the dining room she explains, "There are two Veils, or curtains that separate our world from that of the gods. The Veil of Power which crosses into the realm of the gods. They do not suffer the presence of Mortals there, Except, perhaps for those such as Hercules." she chuckles "The gods use this doorway to observe and manipulate events in our realm as pleases them. The second veil, the Veil of Dreams is a sort of middle ground. Since the gods are not allowed to directly manipulate mortals." Nanuet looks at Minerva quizically, 

She answers, "Si, Senor even the gods must follow the rules, They, under special circumstances, will bring a mortal into this middle relm so that they may attempt to influence them by imparting knowledge of importance to them . But whatever decision is made it must be the Mortal's choice. The gods can only hope that the mortal will choose the path that the god desires. I crossed the Veil of Dreams this very day as you stood guard over me." She smiles at the look of disbelief on his face. "I know that it is difficult to comprehend. It does not happen often. " 

"It is unwise to allow the spirit to leave the body as you know, other darker forces can interfere and the spirit may be lost. But you were there to guard me and the gods must have deemed you worthy of such guardianship. It was no dream, Senor. I heard you humming. You led me back. Muchas Gracias" She says and squeezes his arm. Shestopes and faces him. Looking him solemnly in the eye she asks, "It is of paramount importance that you understand what happened this day. Do you believe I speak the truth, Senor?" 

"I would prefer to share the details of my journey with you later when whe have the time and privacy to discuss it as it concerns you also." she smiles up at him. "But I am surprised that you are not aware of the Veils, as the Warrior who summoned me, although older than you, bore you a striking resemblance." 

“The Veils, are not something I am familiar with." He replies. "I have never studied any formal religion. I have always just believed to be watched over by my ancestors and since I was young I have always looked to them for support and talked to them. I always believed they could hear me if I could not hear them. Kajika has shown me how to focus some spiritual energy and work some prayers, which reminds me I need to go and see him again soon." 

Minerva listens intently but decides not to persue the converstation at this time. She asks, "By the way what does Nea ese mean?" Nanuet Responds, "It means Thank you“ “Your Thanks is not necessary." Minerva says. "I could not have let you die." She says warmly. 

The two then enter the common room as the others gather and take seats. Nanuet pulls out Minerva's chair for her and then drags one over next to her and sits down. The main room quickly fills up with their friends. Gathered around the tables are Katherine, Ginnie, Ruby, Jake, Nanuet and, Minerva. 

Jake says, "I have lot's of news, but first let me just say the town appointed a new Deputy Marshall today. So when Chester arrives congratulate him. Dinner will be here shortly, it has already been ordered." "Chester? Our Chester Martin? That must have been an interesting meeting..." Ruby says with raised eyebrows while reaching for another cookie. 

Amid the buzz of conversation and questions Jake waves Katherine over, "When the food arrives and Chet's here can you keep our conversation private?" She says, "I don't have a candle, I'll need you to get one. But...." Kate tucked her hand into a hidden pocket in her skirt, feeling the different components she now discreetly carried. The little paper packet was under her fingers. "Yes, I can handle that." "Excellent." Jake gives her a smile and retrieves a candle. They drink and chat amicably waiting for the guest of honor. 

A block away, Chester says to himself “I better get home. They're waiting for me." Chester soon pushes open the swinging doors to the Lucky Lady. Jeff is the first to see him. "Evening, Chester. I heard what happened. Congratulations." Jeff slaps him on the back. Chester laughs and pats Jeff on the shoulder. "Thanks, Jeff. I gotta turn over a new leaf now." He makes his way to the table where his friends sit. Chester gives a big smile. "How's everyone doing tonight?" 

"Chester," Kate smiled and stood up to kiss his cheek. "From the smile I'd guess you're pleased with your new job. Come sit with us." Jake exclaims, "Come on everyone, gather round, rather round. Grab a glass and something to drink, it is only fitting we toast soldier boy here." Jake grabs his drink and says, "Excuse me, deputy marshall soldier boy." 

Everyone crowds in with their glasses in hand and Jake clears his throat, "To the town of Promise City's new deputy marshall. Our own Chester Martin makes good. I'm glad they finally recognized you for the fine upstanding citizen that you are, nobody deserves this more than you. May your courage never fail you, may your gun shoot straight, and don't forget to duck. Salud Chet!" Voices chuckle and several 'to Chet' affirmations are heard before glasses clink together. 

There is more laughter and chatting for a few minutes before the food arrives. It is quickly distributed and Jake asks everyone to take their place. He nods to Katherine and continues keeping the attention of the group, "I have quite a bit to share so I'll go first while you eat." 
As Jake begins to speak, Katherine makes sure her back is to the room and lights the candle, sprinkling the powder into the flame just after the flame springs up. She spoke the words softly, and once she felt the magic take took her seat. 

Jake continues not waiting for Katherine to finish and keeping attention on himself. "The merchant association meeting was called to discuss what to do about the violence and lack of the Earps. The association is sending a group of three members to Tombstone to fetch the Earps back. Since Ruby and I were going tomorrow anyway, I volunteered to be one of them. It was also quickly decided that another deputy was in order. You might be interested to know Chet, that Cole Rixton suggested you for the job. He was impressed by the fact that you stopped the shootout." 

Jake relates the other details of the meeting to everyone before he talks specifically about the Cowboy gang. "The association is afraid that having Gifford here is going to cause more trouble, so they want to ship him off to Tombstone. Davis of the Billiard place said he overheard some folks from Galeyville talking about a power struggle in the Cowboy gang. Says he heard that Pony Deal, Johnny Ringo, Billy Claibourne and Frank Stilwell all wanted the top job. Seems like you narrowed the field of contenders Chet, the man you killed was Pony Deal. Since we know that Claibourne is also out of the running it seems like it is between Ringo and Stilwell if the rumor is true. I wonder if Stilwell was one of the Cowboys we left in the desert?" Jake looks around from face to face before he continues, "So there is one thing that bothers me, if Deal was one of the men that shot at Ringo from the boarding house, and if it wasn't some trick," Jake stops and looks to Ruby. "No, the blood stain looked real." She says. 

He continues, "then why would Deal shoot at Ringo and then shoot at Nanuet to protect Ringo. Unless he wasn't shooting at Nanuet for Ringo's protection." Jake says that last sentance like he was thinking out loud. "Before I let others share what each of you know so we can all be prepared, remember this. Until we finish this disagreement with the gang, be smart. Don't go places alone, or in obviously dangerous places. They are liable to kidnapped or murder without any notice." Jake glances at Katherine and then back to the rest of the group. "Lastly, Ringo must not be allowed any more of those books. We all need to help make sure that does not happen." Jake picks up his glass and nods indicating he is finished speaking. 

Nanuet listens intently as Jake speaks. Unconciously his hand moves to the new scar that he bears on his torso. He waits until he is finished speaking then he talks. "Yes, we do need to share what little we actually know. I never got a chance to tell you all what Chester and I heard when we were guests at the farmhouse. There was an arguement outside our door. Fisk's name was mentioned. Something about him not being happy and thinking that we were going to tell the Earps something. Not sure if it means anything or not." 

Chester says, "The cowboys also thought me and Nanuet were delivering a message to the Earps in Tombstone. I don't know if they were planning on killing Morgan Earp then or what. But we've chosen a side in this war between the two groups. So we're all targets." 

Ginnie interjects, “Johnny Ringo tipped his hand and believes that I would be an easy mark for kidnapping. He even convinced Ma'am Kate of that, although she should have known better, and that is about as far from the truth as he can get. He also believes that I'm an empty headed little girl who isn't bright enough to follow a conversation or keep my mind on a subject and that I can be tempted with sweets. Well the sweets part he has right. 

The reason he wanted thoses books is that one of them is litteraly an encylopedia of local spell componets. With the view most people have of magic it is invaluable to us and as a magic user to him although I'm not sure if he realizes how extensive it actually is. It isn't a problem for a young girl to go picking flowers and collecting strange things and I have talked to my friend from the cantina and he's willing to go with me on my collecting "adventures" so I won't be alone ever. This book does mean that I really need to work on my advanced Latin more, and we're going to need a safe space to test the componets once I'm pretty sure that I have collected the right ones so we don't have any surprises in the middle of a battle.” 

Kate says, "I wasn't convinced he had you, Ginnie. In fact, Miss Florencia was going to go check for you at Mrs. Kelley's before I took those books out. Then the shooting started and it became a moot point. And so you're aware, there are at least a hundred or more books that Ringo wants. That's a lot of reading ahead. He asked me for all the books in Greek, Latin, and Atlantean. I pulled those particular books just because they were small, I had nothing else to go by so I hoped at least shorter books held less information than larger ones." 

Ginnie says, “I think I better invest in a bunch of cookies, a cow and a comfy chair. My latin is good my greek is passible and I'm still struggling with Atlantian. Do we actually want to ear mark some of the books as "useable for emergency blackmail" status? The stuff that I can read and copy as lessons but really isn't going to give him anything that would be worthwhile or dangerous to us?” 

Kate replies, "It certainly won't hurt. Let's hope we won't have to give him anything. It won't take him long to figure out we're keeping certain volumes out of his hands. They used to be his books, after all. He knows what's in that library." Ginnie interjects, “But right now he doesn't think any of us can read the languages that are in them and so we just hand him a mixed group of books in a language if we absulotly have to hand him something. And we make it look like we're obllivious to the information we've gotten from them. It works as a backup if we have no other recourse.” 

Kate nodded to Ginnie, then looked over at Nanuet. "Hamilton Fisk was mentioned? We knew he was a snake, but I can't say I'm surprised to hear his name linked with the Cowboy Gang. I don't think there's anything I know that the rest of you don't. When I spoke with Ringo the first time he tried to play friends. He offered me Morgan Earp, to bring him somewhere so I could talk to him, with the understanding he wouldn't be allowed to return to his brothers. I turned him down. 

He talked about Tom," she says with a disturbed look. "Said he thought he was a good man. I'm not sure why he wanted us with him so badly. Maybe it has to do with the power struggle inside the gang." 

Nanuet states, "I am really confused though over the days events. Why would somebody shoot at Ringo, then shoot at me for shooting Ringo like Jake was saying. I really have no idea. How many Cowboys are there? Seeems like there numbers have been thinned significantly lately. Do you think they will stop to regroup or will this war that has been declared keep up? It sounds like they don't even have a leader, a leaderless army can't be a very effective one. Sorry, I'm just rambling here." 

Chester says, "Rambling can lead to unexpected answers. It seems like they have an unlimited number of cowboys, don't they? A leaderless army may not be as good, but they can be more dangerous. With a leader, you can figure out his strategy. A mob can go in any direction all at once. Especially now that we've hit them hard."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 111, “Plans”, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 6:30 P.M. * 

Chester takes a drink. He looks at Jake and Ruby, "You two get anything from the prisoner? I'll be guarding him tonight, so I can give it a try." Jake says, "There were two shooters this afternoon, one is not accounted for. If the gang still wants to free or kill Gifford they have tonight, in the morning when he is put on the stage, and the stage ride. Chester you need to figure out what help you will need if any before he is safely on the stage." Jake keeps picking at his food. 

Chester replies, "I agree. With the Earps out of town, it's just me and Deputy Rodriguez. It'll be easier to get him out now. Rodriguez needs to get some sleep, though. If I could have one person outside of the office until Gifford gets on that stage, I'd be grateful. 

Jake continues, "I'm sure that the Cowboy gang know that Gifford is being moved, they must have at least one friend on the Merchant Association. Take Ike Sherman for example; I'll bet he is either connected to the gang or a member of it and uses the Papago Cash Store as a handy place to communicate and supply. Katherine isn't that where Ringo had you leave his horse a while back?" Jake smirks and says, "I bet a clever lawman could gather some useful information watching the place secretly, that is sometime later in the week when he isn't doing guard duty." Chester replies, "I hear you. Who knows what a fellow can see while on patrol?" 

"I wonder," Jake goes back to scratching at his beard, "if Ringo could be fooled into thinking the books were out of your reach Katherine; stolen, burned, destroyed or whatever." He looks at she and Ginnie. "Something to consider anyway." 

Kate says, "I'm not certain. We might start a rumor around someone who we suspect has connections to the gang. Mr. Sherman maybe. Jake, what do you plan to do in Tombstone, if you don't mind my asking? You'll be seeing the Earps, what do you plan to tell them?" 

He answers, "Ruby and I were going to go and get away for a few days of fun, at least that was our plan prior to war breaking out. I thought it would be a good idea to find out first hand what really happened to Morgan and talk with Wyatt unofficially about which Cowboy gang members were no longer a problem for them. Seems like the association now wants me to help convince Wyatt to come back immediately. I have no idea yet how I would do that. I'm sure I'll think of something. I'll probably just listen to how the other two going with me mess it up, and then do something different." 

Jake laughs. "Speaking of the Earps, there are only three Earp lawmen now. This cheap town may have been thinking that Chester's appointment was temporary and that two Earps would be coming back as lawmen. That may not be the case. Two may stay in Tombstone and only one come back here. That is if they even have the stomach to finish this fight. They could always find the murderer and then move on." 

Chester says, "Jake, you and Ruby be extra careful. When me and Nanuet ran into the cowboys the second time that day, they were waiting. And they had the Gatling gun. I hope whoever's left don't have another one." Jake says, "Chet, if they have a Gatling gun waiting for us, I may just put a bow on Gifford’s head and make a peace offering." Ruby raises an eyebrow, "You have to bring Gifford on the stage? That's a recipe for disaster." 

Jake answers, "That is the Merchant Associations plan, if they forgot and he stayed here I would be pleased. I suggested leaving him here was a good way to get Wyatt back to further question him. Nobody bought it." 

Kate interjects, "I don't see the Earp's tucking tail and running. They'll stay around at least long enough to deal with the Gang, after that it's anybody's guess. I'm sorry, I'm not much help here. Unless we're going to go after the Cowboys all we can do is keep living and keep our eyes open. I don't like how long this could go on for if that's the path. 

When I talked to Ringo, he said he didn't wish me any harm, that he didn't wish Nanuet and Chester any harm. I still believe him," Kate raised her hand as she saw several mouths open. "I also believe he won't hesitate to kill any of us if we are even a little bit in his way. Chester adds, "Yeah, but was that before we killed dozens of his men?" 

Jake says, "Well Mrs. Kale, there is only one person standing in his way of getting those books. There is only one of us that can get to them." Ruby coughs as Jake makes this statement. Jake reaches for a bottle to refill his glass. "Unless of course you count me who is trying to stand between you and him." "How else can you two help? Besides putting Ringo in a six foot hole?" Jake laughs darkly, "We need information and tools. Who are the gang members in town, and how do we get through Ringo's protection." "That a good mission to put you two on," Ruby says looking at Kate and Ginnie. "Ginnie seems to be very good at getting information. Hopefully Mr. Gonzales comes back and can help with the other part." 

Kate nods and says, “Trying to make Ringo think the books are gone is a good idea, but you all know how good I am at lying. A rumor planted at the Cash Store could get back to Ringo, it would give him one less reason to consider us in the way. So Chester will try to get something out of Gifford. Is there anything Ginnie and I can go beside find out what's in those books?" Ruby states, "Gifford's not talking, I tried. And if I can't get the information, I doubt Chester will either." Kate says, "You're likely right. Chester doesn't quite have your persuasiveness," Kate smiled at Ruby. 

Chester nods. "No one would suspect a kid of being a spy. By the way, Kate. When you get a chance, could you teach me about this magic you and Mr. Gonzalez use? It seems like wizards are a dime a dozen around here. I don't want to be caught unprepared." Kate says, "I'm not sure there's much I can teach you, but we can talk. I'll do what I can." Chester says, "That's OK. I don't want to learn how to use it, just what to watch out for. Consider me practice for teaching children." 

Kate looked over at Ruby when she coughed, but kept quiet. The best way to keep a secret was to keep the number of people who knew it small. "I can't read Latin or Greek, and I don't think we have time for Ginnie to teach me. I can do the other research while she works on the books. I have to pay Conrad for the school building tomorrow, I could ask him who Fisk seems close with. Fisk plays over at the Long Branch, Conrad might have seen something." 

Ruby sighs. "Kate, you may not know much, but we NEED you to find out. We need help and you're the one who has to do it. Ginnie can help she seems to be able to read the books. Or find a way to get to Gonzales. Or ask Dorita, or maybe Sonoma, maybe it runs in the family. I already tried asking my mentor, you saw where that got us. Finding out about Fisk is a good idea, as is the rumor." 

Nanuet interjects, "Well, after my recent loss of temper almost got me killed I am ready to do what needs to be done to resolve this. What can I do while you two are gone?" Chester states, "Well, after my recent loss of temper almost got me killed I am ready to do what needs to be done to resolve this. What can I do while you two are gone?" 

Jake adds, "I think that is a good idea, helping Chester. Actually I don't care if Gifford's Cowboy friends manage to silence him. I'm more worried about Chester being a casualty of the gang trying. It might be even more useful to know who is trying, or simply take out more of the gang. It isn't really worth risking either one of you to save that scum if things get rough. Especially since we'd just be saving him for a date with a rope or Flint's revenge bullet in the back." 

"And you two have to keep an eye on the Lucky Lady and Kate and Ginnie and Minerva and Tricia." Ruby pauses. "And the puppies." Pauses again. "And each other." Whoa, I can only be so many places at once." Nanuet says laughing heartily. "I am sure there is enough around here to keep me busy. Should I stay with Chester at the jail or at least close by or should I stay here and keep an eye on the Lucky Lady. I would say that there are enough people around here to watch this place and that someone should be with Chester." 

Chester says, “I think close by would be better. You can be a surprise reserve. Thing is where would you stay? I don’t know if the Great Western or Comstock House would let you in." Nanuet says, "I can find a hiding spot, I am pretty good at that. And I don't really sleep so that is not a problem either." 

Ruby says, 'When you're not there you can be here. You DO actually both live here. And I think Minerva should come stay here too. I would say the same about Kate and Ginnie but they are probably safer at the El Parador." Kate says, "We're closer to our work there as well. Any changes in our usual routines could make the Gang suspect we're up to something. Beside, it might be better if we aren't all together, it makes it harder for them to kill several birds with one stone." 

Nanuet asks, "Is there room for all of us? I guess there is. I don't need much sleep, but Chester has to sleep some time. Like I said, it sounds like there is enough for us to do just keeping things in line around here. I just don't want to miss any opportunities to do something that might help our cause." 

Jake states, "Another thing, somebody said Pony Deal was invisible. Hermes, how can we know where our enemies are if they can keep turning invisible! Is there anything we can do about that? Any way of knowing they are there or how to find them?" Ruby states, "That is another thing for Kate to try to find out. Or ask Sonoma, she has that particular ability." Kate offers, "I can talk to Sonoma. Miss Florencia needs a horse, I believe, so we can go out to the ranch….together” Kate made sure to emphasize, "Perhaps with a couple other companions, and ask her. 

"Nanuet, I wish I had a good overall plan. Besides what Ruby just said, the only other idea I have is to watch the Papago store." Jake rubs the back of his neck and looks through the Indian for a moment. "Unless you have a wagon load of books that we could have Katherine load up to give to Ringo to keep Ginnie safe. You know, and then on the way out of town near the Papago store somebody could find out and have an argument with her and burn them so Ringo can't have them. Then Katherine to run crying back to the El Parador." Everyone has stopped talking and is looking at Jake. "Ok, so it isn't my best idea. At least I'm trying." 

Kate says, “know it's frustrating Jake, I don't have any ideas either. I think we just don't know enough yet, so for now we try to find it. You can let us know what you find in Tombstone, we'll find out what we can here. After that we should be able to plan better." 

Ruby states, know it's frustrating Jake, I don't have any ideas either. I think we just don't know enough yet, so for now we try to find it. You can let us know what you find in Tombstone, we'll find out what we can here. After that we should be able to plan better." 

Nanuet looks over at Minerva and sees that she is restless. "Well I guess that is all for now. Chester I will see you later over at the jail. We can figure out my stake out spot then." Restless, Minerva leaves the table and steps out onto the porch, Nanuet grabs a bottle of whiskey and follows her out the door. 

Ginnie looks at Jake with a tilt to her head, You know it might work" she mutters to herself as they sit at the table and watch as Nanuet and Minerva leave with a bottle and a blanket. "We actually could put together a wagon of books. Jake when your in Tombstone could you "check out" the prices of paper, if anyone asks you could say your a business man seeing about resale prices for the local newspaper. I'm going to need to make some copies of the books that I'm studying for notes anyway and corrections for when I'm doing the translation. There's nothing to say that I can't bind those scrap papers into books and we can use the bad copies to burn in a wagon if we have to. The local tannery would have all of the leather I might need for covers. It's not perfect but might work for a backup. 

"Sure, I'll check. I'm sure you don't need all that paper to be blank, maybe we can get scraps from the newspaper too. I just don't know how much I could bring back on the stage. It would be no good if the gang is watching us and see us lug all that paper into the El Parador. You'll have pretty sore hands making all those books kid." Jake chuckles, "Don't worry about what I'll say to get paper, something always seems to come to me. My curse you know." 

Ruby shakes her head and smiles at Jake as she finishes her dinner. He was so right. 

"Well, Nanuet and Minerva and are off, Chester, you should probably be off soon for your new job. Kate, would you like us to walk you back to the El Parador? I think I will hang around the saloon tonight, maybe even sing a little but get to bed early. This has been a tough week. What do you think baby?" Jake nods and smiles. "Sounds fine to me." Chester says, "Yep. Wouldn't be good to be late on my first day. When you see Nanuet, ask him to stop by the jail, so we can plan. Thanks." 

"Yes, Ginnie and I need to get back. You know, I just sent Conrad Booth a note that I couldn't go to the Long Branch with him tonight. I almost wish I hadn't, I might have been able to learn something." She gathered up the books and papers, including her personal things. "I'm ready whenever you are." 

"There's no reason why you can't still go, just tell him your plans changed. When you show up I'm sure he'll be happy to see you and won't care. And he'll keep an eye on you." Kate decides to return to the El Parador. Ruby and Jake walk Katherine and Ginnie back and say goodnight. 

Chester stops by the kitchen. "Maria? Can I get some dinner for Deputy Rodriguez, please? I'm heading over there now." Maria says, "Felicitations, Senor Chester on your new job. I have some venison and potatoes that Senor Rodriguez should like." She quickly grills a venison steak and wraps the plate in paper. She hands it to Chester. "Thank you Maria. I'm off." 

Chester delivers the food to the office. "Evening, Eduardo. How's the prisoner doing?" "He's been good, so far. No visitors." Eduardo gestures toward the parcel. "Is that for me?" "Yep. Dig in. It's venison and potatoes fresh out of the kitchen." "Eduardo talks around a forkful of meat, "Tell Maria that this is very good." Chester says with a laugh, "You tell her that yourself next time you're in the Lucky Lady. Is there anything I need to know about guarding him?" 

"Not much. Keep the door closed and the shades drawn, to throw off the aim of anyone who shoots at the jail. And there's a pot of coffee on the stove to keep you up. Here are the keys. This one's to the door, this one's to Gifford's cell, and this one is to the rifle rack. Ammo's in the drawer. I'm exhausted, so I'll see you tomorrow." "Sleep tight." When Eduardo leaves, Chester locks the door and sits at the desk so that he can keep an eye on Gifford and the front door at the same time. He pulls out a copy of last month's Harper's Monthly and begins reading, looking around every few minutes. 

After dropping them off Jake and Ruby walk slowly back to the Lucky Lady hand in hand. They spend a quiet night at the saloon, Ruby singing a set and socializing and Jake playing cards with the extra customers who don't fit at Job's table. 

Jake has been watching for Jeff Mills during the night, and when he finally finds him asks him takes him aside where no one can hear them for a couple of minutes. "Hey, Jeff. Look, I meant to thank you for coming along with us on the little trip to the ranch house. Your loyalty means a lot to me. I won't pretend to understand what in Hades is going on in your life, you have some kind of mess going. I was a bit put off the other night when your southern friend was here; I heard the click of the hammer on the other side of the door after I knocked. Bad idea to have the boss shot in his own saloon. Some day soon you'll have to tell me more about Jeff Mills, but not tonight I'm bone weary." Jake runs a hand through his hair, "I still trust you Jeff, keep an eye on things while I'm away. Watch out for the Cowboy gang they may be looking for revenge on any of us or the building itself. Here," Jake stuffs a fifty dollar bill Jeff's shirt pocket, "Is a little bonus. I don't believe money buys friendship or loyalty, but Hermes I don't know what to do you help you out. You've certainly earned something for all the extra duty you been doing." 

At about 10 PM Ruby and Jake head upstairs to their room, both tired. They start packing their bags carefully but before long Ruby scraps that idea, opting for the comfort of their bed instead. Jake soon follows, opting for the comfort of Ruby. 

Trisha Shaw rolls over and sits up in bed, where she's been since she staggered upstairs after throwing up her eggs. At least she doesn't feel sick any more, she thinks. Slowly and cautiously, she gets out of bed. She stares out of the window as she brushes her hair and dresses, then makes her way down the stairs. 

The Lucky Lady is pretty quiet. With her letter in her hand, Trisha heads outside, a little nervously. She's been to Promise City a couple of times before, but she's never really been free to walk around the town, so she takes her time looking for somewhere to mail her letter, looking around at everything. She looks up at the Alhambra as she passes it, but doesn't go in. When she's put her letter in the mail, she starts to walk, slowly, back to the Lady. She heads along Main, brushing her hair out of her eyes, and stops very suddenly as the door of the Lady comes into view... 

Kate got Ginnie settled back at the El Parador with the books, and fetched a couple more for her to look at as well. The next few days would be full of reading for Ginnie, and for Kate full of the struggle with magical research. 

She briefly considered going over to the Long Branch, but her real reason for not going was still there. After spending last night with Tom, how could she go spend this one with Conrad Booth? True there was nothing between them, officially at least. But she knew he had hopes and she wasn't sure it was right to encourage them any further. 

For a couple hours she stayed in her room helping Ginnie as best she could. Once the Cantina grew quieter Kate went downstairs to see Dorita. She helped clean up, and when they both happened to be in the kitchen together she spoke. "Dorita, I'm sorry if I frightened you today. There is a lot going on, and I think you should know about it. But before I tell you these things, I want to be sure you want to know about the trouble my friends and I are in. Sometimes ignorance can protect you, although it certainly didn't stop Johnny Ringo from coming here posing as a friend of Tom's."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 112, “Minerva’s Story”, Sunday, March 19th , 1882, 7:30 P.M. * 

“Of course you tell. Tell while you wipe," Dorita said, handing Kate a dish towel. Kate picked up a plate and began talking. "You know that we've crossed the Cowboy Gang several times," she began, then launched into the story. Some Dorita already knew, some she didn't. Kate was surprised at how much she had to tell in order to make everything make sense, right down to the fact that Morgan Earp had killed Tom. About Flint's partner and helping the Cartwrights, the books and Jake's jacket. Ringo's offer to bring her Morgan Earp, the kidnapping of Nanuet and Chester, his demands that they choose a side, and today's threats and fears. 

"I never thought helping someone would lead to all this," Kate said finally. "I'm sorry to bring this trouble to you, but now that Ringo has declared his war, I hope this will be over soon. I don't think he'll do anything here, but it's only right that you should know." Dorita says, "You poor little girl, I sorry that I let that man in here. He dress nice and say he friend of your husband. I keep him away if he come back. You should tell Grandfather about all of this when you see him." 

Kate replies, "There's nothing to be sorry for. I think he believes he was Tom's friend, and he can be pleasant enough when he wants to be. I'll talk to your Grandfather as soon as possible." She replies, "He stayed out at the ranch this night with Sonoma. If you decide to ride there I need you to bring out some horses. Enough in the stables now without needing extras." 

As they are finishing up the conversation a strange man sticks him head into the kitchen. He is human, with olive-colored skin, dark hair, and a long dark mustache. He says in a thick Italian accent "Mrs. Figueres, what-a-time should I be down for-a-breakfast? Oh, excuse me, I not know you have a guest." Dorita says, "I start cooking shortly after sunup, although most of your employers sleep late so no need to rush. And no be so formal Joseppi, call me Dorita. This is my friend Katherine. She lives here too." "A pleasure," he states, making a formal bow towards Kate. He then departs. 

Kate says, "I must say Dorita, you get the most unusual guests here. After all the different people I've seen I shouldn't be surprised to see an Italian. Who are his employers?" She replies, Some previous guests who returned, they known as Arcade's Gang. Joseppi is their chef. They buy house down street and will move out soon but he helping me cook here until then. He know how to cook lots of new recipies and what he cook last night taste very good. I maybe make arrangements for him to cook here a night or two every week." 

"And give you a bit of a break, which you deserve," Kate said and kissed Dorita's cheek. "How would we all get on without you?" Kate hung the dishtowel to dry. "I was planning on going out to the ranch tomorrow anyway. I'll take whichever horses out you wish and talk to your Grandfather. I didn't know where he went, I thought he had gone away again. I'm relieved he was with Sonoma, I've been worried about her out there alone.” 

Dorita replies, "Oh, he did go away. He help Arcade's Gang fight French Army in New Mexico mountains. They all get back. Some go straight to ranch and Grandfather decide to stay there. The horses to take out are two big black stallions, they hard to miss." 
"Two black stallions. Yes, they would be hard to miss." Kate says, “Now I should get myself to bed. Good night, Dorita. Thank you." Ginnie's eyes were dropping when Kate returned to their room. She closed the books and declared bedtime for both of them. 

Across town, Nanuet takes Minerva’s arm, "Let me show you an area where I like to walk. I hope you will find it as beautiful as I do. This desert area can be an amazing place when seen in the right light." The evening air is chill as the two stroll wordlessly through town. When they reach the grove across from the El Parador Nanuet speaks. "It will be chilly where we are going, let me get something for you, wait here for a moment." 

Nanuet hands the bottle of whiskey to Minerva and heads into the grove. Shortly he returns with two blankets. "Here, wrap this around your shoulders, it should keep you warm." The other larger 
one he keeps rolled up and holds under his arm. Nanuet leads Minerva out of town past the druid grove and towards the abandoned mineshaft. He points out any interesting things as they pass and when they reach a clearing he stops. 

"Taa'eeše'he" he says softly as he guides her eyes to the moon. She stands with her back to him gazing up it. "Your language is so beautiful” He replies, "I feel that the moon is so close to us out here. Not sure why, but I have always had a special place for her. Maybe because she kept me company on so many lonely nights." 

Minerva notices the momentary sadness darken his eyes. He turns back to her as he begins to unroll the larger blanket, " I know so little about you, tell me your story." Nanuet settles himself on the blanket and motions for Minerva to join him. She takes her time arranging herself on the blanket, stretching her legs out before her and meticulously tucking her skirts around them as she carefully arranges her thoughts. Seemingly satisfied she turns to him with unwavering eyes to be sure he understands says: 

"I have told NO one of my past Senor, but we are bound together by a power stronger than either of us, and so I will trust you to keep my secrets." She gives him a small smile in an attempt to reassure herself that she is about to do the right thing. Nanuet returns the smile and then speaks. "I know we are bound, if by nothing else then by fate. I am an honest man and you can trust me to keep anything secret if that is your wish. I do not want to put you under any pressure, you do not need to tell me anything you are unsure of." ”No, it is necessary that you know.” She says. 

She takes a deep, calming breath and continues quietly "As you know I hail from Spain. I do not know what you know of this place but it is not a cleric friendly place." She laughs darkly as she sweeps the hair from her face in a nervous gesture and reaching forward plucks a blade of grass. "I was raised in a provincial town, the kind where everybody knows everybody’s business, where tradition is worshipped more frequently than the gods and," she spits out the bitter word "wizards... rule with dirty hands." 

She glances at him with an angry glint in her eye and continues her story. "The gods have bestowed The Gifts upon you also so you will understand what I am about to tell you. It will be a relief to do so. "she says reaching up and briefly touching his face. "At a young age I was able to manage simple spells. I found that I could heal animals and playmates of minor injuries, create light without fire to read in the dark barn ... that sort of thing, and I heard voices too." she continues to worry the blade of grass between her fingers. 

"When my Papa, I have no Mama, realized that I could do such things he punished me quite severely to try and protect me, he said. He knew that the wrath of the wizards would have been much worse, but as you know when the gods call you it is impossible not to do their bidding. So I was always in trouble and as you know the gods sometimes are no help in that area at all. After all they are busy and don’t have much time to concern themselves with the individual, what with whole worlds to look after.” She musses darkly. 

She sighs and looks at the moon. "Anyway, As I got older I learned to disguise my gifts as more acceptable skills in order to do the gods bidding. People knew though and would come to me in secret when they needed healing." " My Papa tried to keep me out of mischief by taking me out on the hunt regularly. That's how I learned to handle firearms. " 

She chuckles remembering him fondly "Papa, tried everything to get me to tow the line but I always fooled him. I practiced the flute and trained to be a proper lady. It didn't take long to learn that a charmingly sweet smile and sharp wit could explain my actions away but when that didn't work I learned that “running and hiding were better attributes than kneeling and praying for deliverance.” 

As I grew into womanhood I guess I just got angrier at all the prejudices and hypocrisy of such a small town and I wasn't always so careful to hide my gifts so I learned to stand and fight." Papa was involved in the town politics but once he could no longer hide my "deformity" the wizards made it ... difficult for us. When I was nineteen I returned home one day to find that the town folk, mostly wizards, had confronted Papa with their suspicions that I was a cleric." Minerva's eyes fill with tears and her voice thickens with emotion. "He tried to defend my honor... I was too late....They killed him." she says softly but Nanuet can feel her trembling with anger. 

"I went into a rage and extracted my revenge. I'm not sure how many died. It doesn't matter." she says openly weeping now as she rocks with her head bowed and hands around her knees. She attempts to steady herself. "You know most of the rest. I boarded a ship to America and wandered for two years taking up posts as a preacher in different northern towns but I was angry and my views were too "liberal". I had a friend who knew Mr. Lacey and as the goddess would have it the preacher position had just been vacated. So Luna and I hopped a train to Arizona, to Promise City. The Goddess led us here, Nanuet, I will trust that she has her reasons, Senor but I believe that you are one of them." 

Nanuet moved closer and held the now openly weeping woman in his arms. "I had no idea, I am not well traveled or worldly and know little of the other lands, especially those across the ocean. You are strong for holding on to your faith after all the trouble it has brought you.” She answers, "Oh, I have no doubt that gods exist. They have placed themselves in my path even when I did not desire it… but perhaps they put these obstacles before me to strengthen my resolve. They are not a kind lot, are they?" 

“I am sorry that you have felt so much pain in your short lifetime. Someday soon I will share my past with you also, but it is also a sad story and there have been enough tears for one night." Nanuet squeezed Minerva tighter slowly rocking as he speaks. "Let us only tell happy stories for the rest of the night, ones that will make us laugh and weep only tears of joy." 

Shaking herself to dispel the melancholy mood she sighs. "Si senor, I agree. As my Papa used to say "A man is never so lonely as when he is surrounded by the past. My papa was a wise man." 
"Yes, he sounds like a very wise man and it seems some of his wisdom was passed on to you." 

Minerva and Nanuet sit in companionable silence as the moon rises higher in the sky. After a while she tells him of her journey through the Veil of Dreams. "I am certain he was your ancestor. He had your eyes, and this mark upon his arm. Minerva describes a simple pattern, not unlike those common to the natives of the area. As she finishes the description Nanuet takes her hand and traces the lines on the blanket upon which they sit. "Yes, I know those markings... " he says, with wonder in his voice. 

She rises up on her knees and facing him takes his hands excitedly. “And then there is what happened when I healed you. I have never done that before! I have never felt that way before! Do you know what it means? It's meaning is NOT clear to me." 

He says, "You must remember I was not quite paying attention fully when that was going on. I see my necklace has a new look and one of the stones is gone, but what exactly happened.” She replies, “I do not remember it clearly. I remember there were colors and It was as if my own life force was being drawn from me.” It is late and you and you have promised Chester your help. We should be going.” 

Nanuet walked Minerva back to her room at the boarding house. "Goodnight Senorita." Nanuet said, roughly pronouncing the last word. "I will see you tomorrow. Until then sleep well and my the Goddess protect you." 

Minerva stands in her room facing the icons of Minerva and Jupiter. She lights candles and prepares to give thanks for the day. Her mind wanders to all that has happened that day. The rescue and gunfights, the overwhelming fear when she thought that Nanuet would die, the strange healing that the gods worked through her, the dream journey she took which led to her decision to share her past with Nanuet and now her overwhelming confusion resulting from the comfort that he offered her this evening. Unable to focus on the task at hand Minerva slumps into a nearby chair and tries to sort it all out. 

“So much has transpired this day! What does it all mean my goddess? What is it that you desire from me? It is obvious that you have placed this man in my path, but to what purpose? Is it a binding of our spirits that you seek? And why? Will we be stronger for it? Or do you intend to us to bind as man and woman. I am confused by my feelings. I do not know what you want from me!” Agitated, she pushes herself out of the chair, and begins to pace back and forth addressing the statues on the dresser. “I have never felt such cold fear as when I believed that I had lost him, nor such a sense of power as when I healed him… or such warm comfort as when he held me in his arms.” She sighs softly. A mischievous smile spreads across her face as she stops in front of the icons. “Yes, I know that it was much more than comfort that I felt.” Her eyes darken, “This is what I fear most. ” 

She is lost in thought when Luna flies in through the window and lands on her perch. “ah Luna, my chicka, what trouble have you been getting into this evening?” Minerva appears to be listening to the bird. “You are hunting with the wolf now?” Minerva says in surprise and listens again. “Yes, I know it is good to have a companion, but I fear the price which must be paid for such comfort." "Well I am no nearer the answers either, Luna." "Yes, my chicka you are right, perhaps things will be clearer tomorrow." She blows out the candles and dropping her clothes to the floor crawls into bed. 

Nanuet made his way over to the jail. He saw that the shades were drawn. He walked to the front door and rapped lightly. Chester startled when he heard the rapping at the door. "Oh, maybe that is Nanuet, he thought." then stood up and went to the door, peeking out the curtain. 

"Glad to see you Nanuet, how are you?" Nanuet replies, "I'm fine Chet, how are things inside?" 
"Fine, why don't you come inside?" Nanuet says, "Nah, I think I am going to stay outside and watch from here, if that's OK with you. I will not go to far, just around the area. I'm going to call Maska too so that she can help us keep an eye on things. " 

Maska arrives shortly thereafter and is let into the Office. Not long thereafter she begins sniffing at the now dried blood stains from earlier. She then begins to lick the floor, lapping up the blood, which is something that Nanuet has never seen her do before with human blood. 

"Hey Chet, what do you make of this? I ain't never seen her drink at that before." Nanuet calls to Maska to have her stop lapping at the blood. He kneels down wetting his finger and then taking a taste. Nanuet is not 100% sure, but the blood has the taste and flavor of that from a bloody steak. 

Nanuet says, "Well Chet, I can't be certain, but I don't believe this is human blood after all. Ever have a nice juicy steak, still red in the middle? That is the taste I am reminded of and explains why Maska took a liking to it." Nanuet kneels down and pats the wolf gently. "Good girl Maska, good girl" He tells Chester, "It looks like Mr. Ringo did trick us today after all. Best be on our toes." 

Chester asks, "Why fake being shot? Was he trying to get townspeople on his side? Or did he want to draw Jake, Ruby, or Eduardo out of the building? I can't make sense of it. We'll have to bring this up to the others. Maybe they can figure it out. Keep your eyes peeled and your ears too. There may be another invisible guy out there. What kind of signal should we have if there something unusual?" Chester smiles ruefully. "Or will gunfire be enough?" 

The night at the Marshall's office passes uneventfully. With Nanuet and Maska present Chester is able to get a reasonable night's sleep. They have no difficutly at all from Gifford aside from the fact that he snores. Eduardo arrives at around 7:00 AM to relieve Chester. Chester says, "Morning Eduardo. There were no problems last night. The prisoner slept most of the time. Have a good rest?" He replies, "Good morning to you too. Slept well. But I'll sleep better once Gifford is safely in the Tombstone jail. I'll see you later." 

Eduardo says, "While you're out please stop by the Wells Fargo Office. It would probably be safer if they ride the stagecoach right up to the door to pick Gifford up instead of us escorting him through the streets." 

As Chester heads out of the office Nanuet approaches him and says, "Well that was easy enough, I could get used to a night like that. Good work Chet. I have been pondering what you said about why would a man fake being shot. I could only guess that it would have something to do with causing a distraction to engage the deputy so that Gifford could be dealt with, whatever they have in mind for him. Let's see if we can't make it back to the Lucky Lady before Jake and Ruby leave for the stage." Nanuet heads back to the Lucky Lady. When he arrives he explains about the blood on the floor and that they had a peaceful night at the jail.


----------



## Silver Moon

_[DM’s Note: The events of this chapter transpire immediately after my other gaming group’s Eighth Arcade’s Gang module “The Man from Atlantis” which had been played concurrently to this game. Those stories can be found in the Arcade's Gang Story Hour.] _ 


*Chapter 113, “New Arrivals in Town”, Monday, March 20th, 1882, 7:30 A.M. * 

"It's off to the ranch this morning, Ginnie," Kate broke the news the next morning. "But there will be important talk there today, and I know you wouldn't want to miss that." A good nights sleep did a lot for both of them, and they were sitting in the Cantina by eight in the morning. Just as Dorita brought them each a plate. 

The sun streams through the open window waking Minerva from her restless slumber. It is still quite early, barely sunrise. She rises from the bed uninhibited by her lack of clothing and gives quick thanks to her gods before dressing. Her mind is still unsettled from the events of the day before. She decides that a good workout with her rapier would be the perfect activity to refocus her thoughts so she spends the early morning hours going through her paces with the sharp blade. Feeling much more herself she heads over to the El Parador in search of Katherine and a hearty breakfast. 

Kate sees Miss Florencia entered the Cantina with her usual smile. Kate smiled and waved her over. She says, "Good morning. I thought we could go get you a horse today. The Shaws will have brought our animals to the ranch yesterday as well, and there are some people there I'd like to talk to. Would you care to come?" 

Minerva's face lights up at the suggestion of acquiring a horse and getting out of town for the day. "That would be lovely! Senora." She pauses for a moment. "Do you think that it is wise that we travel alone though? I believe that the others are concerned about our traveling alone. Perhaps we should ask Senor Chester and Senor Nanuet to accompany us. It is a beautiful day for a ride. I am sure it would not be a hardship for them." Kate says, "Chester might have duties to attend to today, but I'm sure Nanuet would be amenable if we can find him." 

"Buena Dias, Ginnie!, How are you on this fine morning? Will you be going to the ranch also? I would dearly love to see some of your embroidery, if we have time." She sits down and turns to Dorita with a warm smile. Shes inquires about her health and orders her breakfast.. 

They are served breakfast by the man Joseppi who Kate had met before. He is wearing wool pants and a white apron over a shirt. Minerva notices that he has a bandage over his upper arm and shoulder. When he sees the medallion to the Goddess Minerva that she is wearing he stops and says a prayer in Italian to the Roman Goddess. 

Kate picked at her plate nervously as Miss Florencia spoke to Dorita and then Joseppi. She noticed the bandage on his arm, thinking he must have been hurt when Arcade's Gang was fighting the French Army. Minerva rises from her seat and without a word places her hands over the man's bandaged arm. She says a silent prayer and says. "May the Goddess guard smile upon you this day Senor." 

"Grazie," he states in a thick Italian accent. He says, "Minerva is a great Goddess, almost as great as her father Jupiter. Do you attend the La Chiesa here in la Citta di la Promessa?" She replies, “Si, Senor they are both to be revered and honored. The La chiesa? I am afraid I do not know that word.” I am the priestess currently doing the gods work in this community. Please allow me to introduce myself. I am Senorita Minerva Garcia Florencia and whom Senor do I have the honor of meeting?" 

He replies, "Ah, the Priestess! Then you do know of the la chiesa. The English word....Church. Florencia, that is an Italian name, no? I am Joseppi Franjoluppi." She replies, "No Senor, I am a Spaniard. But we are neighbors and that is close enough. "She laughs brightly. "What brings you to our fine town Senor? You must have arrived quite recently as I did not see you at services yesterday and from the looks of your arm I would say that you had a difficult journey." 

He says, "Si, I arrived last night. I am sorry that I missed your services. How I came to be here is a long story, but the short version is that I have only been in this country for the last two days. Before that I was a conscript, forced into the service of the French military. That was how I was wounded. My new employers rescued me....well, actually, first they shot me...but then they rescued me. I am grateful to be here in the United States of America." 

Kate says, "I'm glad to hear your difficult journey has ended here in Promise City. From what Dorita has told me of your skills, we should be grateful as well. Your employers have taken a house in town I understand. I hope that means we will see more of you." He replies, "Yes, America great land of opportunity. And I will be able to worship the Gods as they should be, the French did not allow me that luxury these last two years." 

A shadow fell over Katherine's face but her voice remained steady. "Yes, worship is encouraged here. America has her faults, but interfering with the gods is not one of them. I'm sure you'll be very happy here." 

Minerva says, “It has been a pleasure to meet you Senor, I am sure that you will find that Promise City lives up to it's name. I myself have only been here but one short week and already it feels like home to me. Unlike the narrow minded countries which we immigrate from because of the many freedoms we enjoy here this is a town open to many possibilities. I look forward to seeing you at services.” 

Kate waited while Minerva and Joseppi exchanged words, and once he had gone back to the kitchen Kate spoke. "Miss Florencia, I wonder if I could ask you something? You noticed yesterday that I was... different. I didn't mention in front of the others what happened, but I find I need your advice. Would you mind?" "No, Senora, I am pleased that you feel that you can do so. You know that you can trust me to keep your confidence. Perhaps we should find a more private place?" 

The kitchen door shut and nobody else was in the room at the time except for them and Ginnie, allowing for the privacy that Kate was looking for. Minerva finishes up her breakfast and says to Katherine. " We seem to be alone. Would you like to tell me your problem? now? " 

"I think we'll be fine here." Kate looked at Ginnie for a moment and then back over to Minerva. She took a deep breath and said, "You heard me tell Nanuet of our friend Storm's message. She came to me rather than him because she was not alone." 

Kate looked down at her hands in her lap, twisting her napkin. "The spirit of my husband was also with her. We were granted perhaps an hour together, and he was granted a physical form for that time. I have many to thank for that gift. The gods of the Apache and of the wood elves, and the goddess Diana. Tom was devout, and when I chose his grave marker I chose one that honored her. Storm told me she was moved to help us by those actions. I wish to thank her, but I don't know how." 

Minerva is not surprised by this. "Si Senora, I saw the lightning bolts of Jupiter surround the El Parador that night. When I saw you the next morning I was sure that some miracle had occurred. I will tell you what to do." she says and proceeds to tell her what she needs to do to honor the goddess Diana. "Is there nothing else you wish to tell me Katherine?" 

A rosy blush crept up Kate's neck and into her cheeks. "Not in detail. I told Ruby what happened, how we... Well, she said I must have been dreaming. She might be thinking I've finally gone crazy right about now. It's a relief that at least one person can believe this happened, someone who'll remember this when...." Kate realized her hand was pressed over her stomach. 

"I think I ate a bit too much this morning," she said with a little laugh. "Why don't we go for that ride? Dorita has a couple horses she needs taken out, we can ride them over. We can check the Lady for Nanuet, or the grove, it shouldn't take long to find him." 

Kate asked Ginnie to put together a little lunch basket for them while she and Minerva go find Nanuet. The two women check the grove, and then go to the Lucky Lady where they asked Niles Hoover if he had returned yet. Kate let Minerva go upstairs and check for him while she sat down for a moment. Minerva and Sonoma had never met, and she wasn't sure how they would feel about one another. Especially with regards to Nanuet. But then, that was none of her business and there was no use borrowing trouble. Minerva came back down, followed a few minutes later by Nanuet. 

Nanuet welcomed the opportunity to ride out to the ranch. He needed to be outdoors in the fresh air. He walks alongside thinking of conversation that might be productive. "Good morning ladies, I trust you all slept well? I am not sure if you heard or not, but Chester had an uneventful night over at the jail. I did discover something odd however. The bloodstain on the floor does not appear to be human blood... we think it may be cow's blood. Ringo tried to pull a fast one on us." 

"I'm glad somebody slept well" Minerva thinks looking toward Nanuet with a wry smile. 
"Well Senor Jake guessed correctly then. It was a set up. We should be very careful today. Remember there is still at least one man out there that we have not found and he may have the means to make himself invisible. We should be extra alert and also take care what we say on the open road. And we should have our weapons ready in case there is trouble. Senor Chester gave me some of those special bullets also. Does anyone else have any? "Minerva's owl can be seen flying ahead of them. "Luna will let us know if she sees anyone approaching." 

Nanuet nods and replies. "Yes, I agree we need to be cautious. I am not sure who else has those special bullets. Shall we go in and give Kate a hand with the horses?" Nanuet leads Minerva into the stables looking for Kate and offering to help with the mounts. 

Ginnie puts together a big lunch and packs some of Dorita's preserves to begin stocking the kitchen at the house. She then puts together a second basket filled with empty jars, small boxes, and pieces of waxed paper along with a grease pencil and a pair of heavy work gloves then goes looking for Kate first in the room where she grabs her copied notes. Not finding her there she looks around the cantina and then heads into the barn. 

Kate heads out to the El Parador's stables to get her horse. She freezes when she gets near, hearing a strange male voice inside and instantly thinking of the Cowboy Gang. She then hears the distinctive sound of a grooming brush simultaneous to the talking. She nears, and is surprised to hear the voice speaking in German, saying "Ja sind Sie solch ein schönes Mädchen, und ich bin jetzt der, zum Nehmen des guten um Ihnen zu kümmern.". <<translation: Yes, you are such a beautiful girl, and I will now be the one to take good care of you.>> 

As she nears she sees a man wearing simple cloth work clothes and brushing a brown mare that Kate has not seen at the El Parador before. There are three more unfamiliar horses in the stable including the two black stallions that Dorita spoke of. She is very surprised at the specific breed of the stallions, Arabian horses, which she had only seen before in the United States at equestrian shows. All four new horses look to be well cared for. 

Kate was careful to make some noise as she came in, so she wouldn't startle the man. She walked over to the Arabian's and looked carefully but kept her hands to herself. "Guten Morgen. Excuse me, these are stunning animals. May I? He says, "Yah, Guten Morgen to you. Are you German? Yes, these are very fine animals." He gestures to the mare that he is brushing and says, "This one will be mine. I have always desired to own a horse." 

She says, "My father is German, I'm afraid good morning is about all I know how to say in his language." Kate laid her hand on the Arabian's nose and rubbed it. Owning a horse is a wonderful thing. The first thing I did when I arrived here was buy a horse." She walked over to the man and offered her hand. "I'm Mrs. Katherine Kale. Are you new to the El Parador? I don't recall seeing you before." He is about to reply when he notices the others entering the barn. 

Ginnie arrives followed by the others and says, “Um Ma'am Kate I need your help um... putting away some of the things in the room before we leave and then I'm ready to go I have my list of plants that I need to look for the research project I'm working on and I really want to check out at the ranch to see what we might have on hand out there to start with.” 

"Yes Ginnie, I can help you in a moment." Kate waved the girl over and noticed Nanuet and Minerva also entering. "My ward, Ginnie," she introduced her. "And my friends, Miss Minerva Florencia and Nanuet." 

He says, "Hello, My name is Hans, Hans Schmidt. Although if I decide to stay in the United States I will probably Americanize my last name to Smith. Yes Mrs. Kale, I am new here, but it looks like I may be staying." "How did you come to Promise City, if you don't mind my asking? And who do these magnificent horses belong to?" 

He says, "My services were recently acquired by some wealthy business people. I am a professional driver. These four animals belong to them. They maintain their vehicle at a location outside of town so they have provided me with this mare to retrieve it at times when they wish to travel." She says, "It must be an unusual vehicle, if they don't want to bring it into town. But it must be a pleasure to have that fine mare. 

Ginnie interrupts, “Ma'am Kate excuse me Mr. Smith, you told me not to leave my books around the room but I don't know where you want me to put them and I don't think they should be left out if we aren't going to be here.” Kate says, “Alright Ginnie, I'll go put them away in just a moment." 

Kate says, “Will you excuse me, I do have one small thing left to do here before we leave. Ginnie, why don't you stay here with Miss Florencia and Nanuet, I'll be right back." Kate ran back upstairs and moved the books back into Mr. Gonzales rooms. She checked to make sure she had both her pistol and the shotgun she'd taken from the Cowboys as well as her Derringer. The leather duster went on over the riding leathers and she went back down to the stables. 

Minerva approaches Mr. Smith, "Welcome Senor", Minerva says as she introduces herself. "Whom do you drive for Senor. Perhaps I know them as I am the preacher of this fair town.” He says, "My employer is Mr. Josiah Arcadiam, son of an English Lord. He seems to be a fine man." 

She says, “There seem to be quite a few new additions to our town this morning." she jokes. "Are you an acquaintance of Joseppi as well?" He states, "Yah, Mr. Franjoluppi is also in the employ of Mr. Arcadiam and his associates." "Please let me know if I can assist you in settling in" she offers graciously. 

He states, "Thank you Ma'am. Would you know if there is by chance a temple to the Norse Gods anywhere in this vicinity?" She says, “If there is, I am not aware of it. There are not many places of worship in the area. I conduct services in the unfinished town hall.” Hans replies "Thank you then, good day." He goes back to brushing his mare. 

"We'll have to ride two to a horse, I'm afraid," Kate said when she got back. "But it's a short ride so it shouldn't tax them. Everyone ready?" Nanuet looked at Minerva and chuckled. "Guess that leaves the two of us. Perhaps it's best if you ride in front like Ginnie. As Kate said it's a short ride." Nanuet mounted the black stallion and then offered his hand to Minerva. 

Dorita comes out to the barn with Flint's friend Naki-Yai. She assures Hans that it is alright for her friends to borrow the horses, that Nanuet and Kate are co-owners of the ranch where the two Arabian horses will be stabled. She also says "You can use this horse too if you bring it back," gesturing not to Han's horse but to the other new mare. "It Shotgun Sam's new horse, to replace one that get killed, but he not even see it yet so it okay to borrow." 

"Thank you, Dorita." They got Naki-yai settled on the third horse. "Do you have any messages for anyone out at the ranch?" Dorita says "Just tell them to be safe. And for Grandfather to stay put for a change. Last night I get first good night sleep in a week." "I think we'd all sleep better at night if your Grandfather stayed in one place. I'll tell him," Kate smiled. "And if we're all ready, let's be on our way."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 114, “To Tombstone Again,” Monday, March 20th, 1882, 8:15 A.M. * 

Across town, Jake starts to wake slowly, having that feeling that someone is watching him. He feels soft lips against his and opens his eyes, large hazel eyes staring back at him. Ruby pulls back a little, her hair hanging over one shoulder, and she smiles widely, "Good morning baby. I would ask you to start our vacation early," she says tickling him, "But if we don't get out of bed soon and pack we'll miss the stage." 

"No, that wouldn't do at all." Jake notices the improvement in her mood but does not comment on it. "We have a show to catch, don't we?" He climbs out of bed and then abruptly reaches back and lifts Ruby out and swings her around. "No being lazy today, we can be lazy tomorrow." Laughing he rests her on her feet and sets to packing. 

When Jake is finished packing he has a rather full carpet bag that contains a variety of traveling and dress clothing. He has also prepared a backpack which has his carbine strapped to the outside and a sawed-off shotgun inside along with plenty of ammunition for all the weapons he is taking with him. At the last minute he also puts his old hunting knife inside. Ruby notices that instead of packing an extra pistol like he normally does, Jake straps an second pistol on himself before donning his duster. He then goes through an elaborate albeit brief touch and check of each revolver, the derringer and the boot knife. Each is adjusted for comfort and checked for ease of removal. Seeming satisfied, he covers his head with the black hat. 

Ruby dresses in travel clothes, leaving her long jacket and hat to the side for last. She puts her green dress in her bag with emphasis, winking to Jake as she does. She packs other various items of clothing, jewelry, perfume and makeup. Finally she heads to the safe, which is now disguised by the false closet wall that Jeff Mills constructed, and takes out the cloth wrapped tiara, which she places carefully in her pocket, along with the small black velvet box that has been taking up residence for the past week. While she has it open Jake deposits some cash in the safe, "Poker winnings." She leaves Jake to gather her weapons for her. 

While he is putting Ruby's rifle with his and her extra pistol in his pack he says, "Ruby, you seemed to have something stuck," Jake stops for emphasis, "in your throat when I said only one of us can get to the books yesterday. I don't even know where the books are, I just thought Katherine had them locked up somewhere. Should I be worried about where they are or who can get to them?" 

Ruby looks up from her packing, “They are locked up. No, you don’t need to worry. They are probably in the safest place in all of Promise City, if you could say that.” She stops her train of thought carefully choosing her next words, “I can get to them. But Ringo will never find where they are, even if he ransacks the entire El Parador. They are safe. And if necessary Kate can put herself and Ginnie and anyone else in real danger with the books too.” Jake shakes his head. "I'll just never get used to this. Sounds good, spooky but good.” 

Looking up from her packing, “Poor little Jake,” Ruby says in a mocking tone, “Afraid of things he can’t see and things that go bump in the night…” She walks over to him and places her hand on his face, “It must be scary to not know,” she says seriously, “You and I are going to have a talk one of these days, darling, so you won’t be so spooked. What do you think?” 

"Afraid? Me?" He puts his hands on his hips. "Damn right I am. So educate me. I won't promise to lose my healthy concern over those kinds of matters but I'd rather know what I'm dealing with." 

Ruby takes Jake’s hands off his hips and puts them on her waist. “Oh, Mr. Cook, you have no idea how much fun it is for me to educate you.” She kisses him playfully while looking him in the eyes. “Don’t be afraid. I’ll teach you things you need to know. And what I don’t know we’ll find out together. You might even grow to like it, after all,” she smiles, “You like me, right?” "No, I treasure, cherish and adore you," he says with a wink, "but that is different magic." 

Ruby leans closer to Jake and putting her fingers though the loops in his pants, pulls him the rest of the way to her. She kisses him passionately for a moment before steeping back away. She smiles, then turns on her heel and bounces out of the room, leaving her packed bag on the bed for Jake. He shakes his head and picks up all the bags. 

As they walk down the stairs Jake say, "Let's make sure we see Chester before the stage leaves. I have one more thing to tell him." They arrive downstairs in main room of the Lucky Lady, looking for Chester. Ruby gets them some breakfast and they eat while chatting with Niles Hoover. 

Niles says "Sorry that I can't go with you but somebody has to stay here and run the place. Job should be back from visiting his lady friend so he can help out." 

Hoover then says, "Oh, and here's some reading material for your trip." He hands over two newspapers, a copy of the Tombstone Epitaph Promise City Edition and a copy of the Promise City Herald. Both have front page stories about Morgan Earp's death. He says, "Chumbley came by last night with his paper after you went to bed. The Epitaph has a lot more detail about what occurred in Tombstone than the local paper so I thought you'd want to know what you were walking in to." 

He shrugs his shoulders and says, "And yes, I know you don't like us supporting the Herald but they have a rather complimentary story on page one about Deputy Marshall Chester Martin so decided to make an exception this time. That kid, Angelica Young was going around selling those this morning, around an hour ago. Since she was the one covering the Merchant's Association meeting yesterday instead of Baxter I figured the story might be accurate for a change." 

"Don't worry Niles. I'll take care of my man," Ruby says giving Jake a little squeeze. "Besides, you ARE the one who has to run this place, you do such a good job. Thanks for the papers," Ruby says grabbing them. "That girl seems sweet enough and I've been trying to talk to Chumbley about hiring her. I just haven't had the chance. It's Baxter we don't like. He turned us into Mr. and Mrs. Cookie." 

Nanuet and Chester then both arrive. After Nanuet tells his story Jake says quietly, "I was thinking, maybe you or Chester could check over Pony Deal's gear and clothes. Even better if you can arrange Katherine to do her special check of them. If he had anything unusual we want to make sure we can take advantage of it. Understand?" 

Chester says, "Yep. Anything in particular to look for? I'll give it a good once over once I get some breakfast. By the way, we didn't tell Deputy Rodriguez about the blood. Better safe than sorry." 

"I'm sure they can take care of that. I also found this receipt in his wallet. Maybe Tombstone will have some answers about that." Ruby looks at the faces staring at her. "Um, I just wanted to find out who he was..." She looks uncomfortable for a moment, then quickly continues, "Time to go! Stage, we don't want to miss it. Come on Jake..." Ruby rises and starts tugging at him. 

As Ruby is dragging Jake away Nanuet tries to continue the conversation. "Yeah, I understand. Pony Deal huh? Isn't he one of the big shots in the Cowboy Gang? Score another one for us then huh? Hey, when can we expect you guys back? I don't want to be worrying about you guys unnecessarily. Hope you guys have fun, don't worry about things here, we can handle it!" 

"He was," Ruby answers. "We're supposed to be back by Wednesday night. And you just keep yourself safe and take it easy." Ruby kisses Nanuet on the cheek. "I plan on having lots of fun! Hopefully Jake will play along. Take care of the pups, they'll miss me I'm sure." She smiles at Nanuet, gives each pup a good head patting then continues to drag Jake out. "Bye!" she yells out over her shoulder. 

Chester says, "Oh wait. I'll go over to the stagecoach office with you, I need to ask them for a favor." When the trio get outside, Jake asks Chester, "How'd your first night go? I guess pretty good since I didn't hear any shooting. So what do you need to go see the Wells Fargo people about?" Chester says, "I wanted to ask them if they'd drive the stage to the jail. That way Eduardo and I don't have to walk Gifford down the street." 

Jake comments, "Hmm. Makes sense. Too bad that Gifford's going to be on the same stage as Ruby and me." Chester says, "There's only one trip a day. Just bad timing, I guess." Jake shakes his head. "This will be an interesting ride." When they get to the office, Chester takes Chuck Nevers aside. "Could you drive the coach to the jail to pick up the prisoner, Gifford? It'll be safer than walking him down the street." 

Chuck checks with his boss Kris Wagner, who wholeheartedly agrees. Wagner tells Chester that he's sending both Billy Glass and Newton Gilly on shotgun duty as an added precaution. Jake lets the drovers take the bags of clothing and stow them but brings the pack of weapons inside the stagecoach with him. 

Nanuet heads upstairs to his room to get a few hours of reverie in before continuing the day. He sits in his usual cross-legged position closes his eyes and clears his mind to begin the daily ritual. Or tries to clear his mind. He takes a deep breath and tries to focus his thoughts inward, but again he fails. Instead the picture in his mind is of a striking young human woman. She has flowing dark hair and soft olive skin that, he notices, swells and curves in all the right places. 

Although at first frustrated with his inability to maintain the concentration necessary for his usual recuperative trance he realizes that day dreaming about Minerva is much more pleasurable than reflecting on other recent events. He gives in and lays down on the comfortable bed, another luxury he denies himself most days and instead of reliving his past he wonders about the future. He thinks about his recent experiences with the woman he only met so recently, named after a goddess, hailing from across the ocean, brought here by chance. "Chance or fate?" he says as he drifts off to sleep. A sweet feminine voice echoes back in his mind "It is neither of those senor, but it is the will of the Gods." 

Jake is soon joined by Roger Fly and Neil Cassidy who arrive at the street outside the carrige. Jake notes that both men are well armed. Neil is not only wearing the double-action Colt Thunderer that he regularly checks at the Lucky Lady but also has Sharps Big Fifty breechloader rifle slung over his shoulder. Fly has a Colt Peacemaker on his belt and a Remingon-Whitmore M1873 double-barreled shotgun. Jake steps outside to them. 

Neil says, "Jake, I don't know if you've ever been introduced yet. Roger runs the best boarding house in Promise City, two of my lumberyard employees live there." Roger gives Jake a firm handshake and says, "Pleasure to meet you sir." 

"Good morning Roger, mine as well. It looks to be fine weather, here's hoping we don't have to warm up all this iron we are carrying, eh?" Jake looks to Neil and says, "Neil's not one to give away compliments so readily," wondering to himself if that was true, "you must have a fine place indeed." 

Ruby watches Jake climb into the coach with all the weapons. No doubt he was in there situating himself, looking for the spot with the best advantage and worst weakness, placing the weapons in prime grabbing positions. Ruby wasn't going to worry about any of that. She had been hoping that Gifford wouldn't end up on the stage with them and it would be a quiet ride. 

She desperately needed some relaxing, some peace and quiet, to think, figure things out. She wanted to spend some time with Jake, just the two of them alone, quality time to remind her who he was, but more importantly, who she was. 

Jake was obviously distracted with their safety, so Ruby heads inside the office to purchase her ticket. Kris Wagner tries to dissuade her from buying a ticket on the stage, but Ruby insists she has business in Tombstone and that she can take care of herself. As she exits the office she watches Neil Cassidy and Roger Fly approach the coach. "Hello Mr. Cassidy, good morning." she nods to him, "And Mr. Fly, we haven't been introduced. Ruby West," she says extending her hand. "I've been meaning to come down to your studio and introduce myself, and get some pictures taken, but I've just been so busy with the Saloon. You'll have to forgive me," she smiles sweetly, batting her eyelashes only slightly. "It's a beautiful day for a ride, it's a shame it's under these circumstances." 

He replies, "Charmed to meet you as well Miss. West. I had just assumed you had your formal portrait done at the other photography studio since that photographer works at your saloon on weekends." 

"Thank you, Mr. Fly." She grasps his hand gently and ladylike, then slowly lets go. "Well, Mr. Barker no longer works at the Lucky Lady. And I haven't had any formal portraits done, but I was hoping to get one of Mr. Cook and myself. Perhaps when we return from Tombstone?" 

Those at the stage are joined by one more passenger, the only paying passenger on this trip, namely the halfling reporter Chumbley. The five climb into the coach as Nevers, Gilly and Glass take their positions up top. They ride over to the Marshall's Office, stopping as close to the door as possible. 

Jake and the guards asll watch the street, windows, alleys and roof tops. Jake glances about the ground looking for footsteps or dust without bodies. He'd be wary of anything unusual happening this early, like a wagon or something else large nearby or coming by. He also listens for the sounds of footsteps and/or the metal on metal sound of weapons being prepared for shooting. 

Both Deputy Marshalls assist with the transfer of the prisoner. They have tied his hands behind his back and tied a gag over his mouth as they walk him to the door and out to the carriage. He is loaded on board without incident. He is crammed into a seat between Cassidy and Fly, with Jake, Ruby and Chumbley seated on the other side. Rodriguez wishes them luck. The stage rides out of town. 

Ruby doesn't bother watching Gifford as he already has three men's eyes trained on him. Instead she turns her attention to Chumbley. "So, you have any exciting news for us today, Mr. Chumbley?" He says, "Well, I see that you already have copies of both newspapers in your hands, so I doubt I've anything more than what you've read. Oh, if you don't mind, could I take a look at that copy of the Promise City Herald?" 

"Sure," Ruby replies handing him the paper. "I guess I'd better read them then to find out what's going on, huh? No more false reports of my death I hope," she giggles. She then settles in between Jake and Chumbley and reads the paper. When's she's done she'll trade Chumbley and read the other to see if there is any different news. 

Jake looks relieved that the halfling isn't running off at the mouth. The main story in the Epitaph is about Morgan Earp's death. It tells how all five Earp brothers attended the Saturday night play entertainment at the Schieffelin Hall. Afterwards Wyatt and Morgan headed to Campbell and Hatch's Saloon for billiards. At approximately 10:30 PM two shots rip through the window of the rear door. One smashes into the wall above Wyatt's head, the other penetrates Morgan through the small of his back, shattering his spine. It passes right through his body and lodges in the thigh of George Berry. George Parsons, life long friend of Wyatt Earp, was a witness and was sure that one of the assassins was Frank Stilwell. 

The main story in the Herald is also about Morgan Earp's death, although it doesn't have the same level of detail. That paper also has a story about the previous day's Merchant's Association meeting and the appointment of the new Deputy Marshall. Cole Rixton and Zack Morand, both of whom spoke in favor of Mr. Chester Martin, are interviewed by the reporter and have high praises for the man. Martin's employer Frank Condon is also interviewed and his reply is "Well, I guess that means you won't be seeing him guarding my bank any more. But not to worry, between my brother Morgan and I your money will be safe there." 

Another story tells of the prior afternoon's shootings of Johnny Ringo and Nanuet. The story is sparse about who Nanuet is, just mentioning that he is an Indian who occasionally works for the Gunsight Brick Yard and Lucky Lady Saloon. It does describe in detail the healing that Minerva performed and has high praise for her being sent to the community.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 115, “The Ride to Tombstone” Monday, March 20th, 1882, 9:45 A.M. * 

Chester helped load Gifford onto the stage. He says cheerily, "I hope to never see you again in Promise City. Have a nice trip." Once the coach drives out of sight, he says to Eduardo, "Do you need me for anything else around the office? If not, I'm going across the street to see if anyone knows anything about those people shooting at us the other day." Eduardo answers, "Gifford was the only reason someone had to be here all the time. Go ahead." Chester says, "Thanks. I'll let you know what I find out." 

As the stagecoach leaves town Jake reads for a while over Ruby's shoulder but soon tires of that. "Neil, which saloon in Tombstone are you part owner? How does that work for you, being away most of the time? I'm always looking for investment opportunities but I'm not sure about owning something and not being around much to see it's operations." He replies, "I own twenty-five percent of the Silver Nugget Saloon. I lived in Tombstone prior to coming to Promise City and owned it then. When I left my partners were happy to keep me on, so I could return in case the lumber business didn't work out. I don't have to be there very often because I have partners who I trust." 

Jake listens carefully to his answer before turning to Roger Fly and asking, "When I first came to town I was surprised to learn there were two photography establishments. Is there really enough business in Promise City for both of you? How are the Barkers as competition?" 

Fly states, "The Barkers are tough competition. If not for the boarding house I doubt we'd be able to stay in business. My prices are lower but they have better equipment and can do fancier work. I got into this business through my brother Camillus Sidney Fly and his wife Mary. They own and manage a boarding house and photo studio in Tombstone. When Promise City was being established he suggested that I set up a comparable operation here." 

Some more time passes and Jake looks back at Neil Cassidy and says, "Isn't it funny how fast rumors get started and travel? Somebody at the saloon last night told me they overheard two guys talking at the Papago store about how everyone in town knows Gifford here blabbed everything he knows to Warren Earp including something about Hamilton Fisk. Somebody out of the blue thinks up something and next thing you know it is being told like it is fact. People are sure funny. I bet Fisk would have them dragged into court and brought up on liable charges in no time if he heard it. He doesn't strike me as the kind of man who has much sense of humor." Jake watches Gifford's face out of the corner of his eye. 

"I'm sure glad that talk was only last night. If that talked had started early enough in the week to get back to the right ears and you really were from the Cowboy gang Gifford well..." Jake chuckles, "it seems to me the gang would want to talk to you pretty bad. I'm happy you'll be the lawman's problem in a little while." Gifford begins to sweat and his hands start to shake. 

Ruby states, "Me too, Jake, I'm glad that talk was only last night. Cause I heard that A LOT of Cowboys died, and that Ringo wanted to talk as well as possibly that Mr. Fisk. As a matter of fact I am pretty sure I heard that Ringo was coming by last night to talk to Mr. Gifford about the same thing and if we didn't happen to be there well... Mr. Gifford here might have done a lot of talking." Ruby shrugs but looks Gifford right in the eyes. "Rumors are funny that way." 

Ruby is silent for a moment. "Course, being that was just a rumor and all... Gifford here might be wishing he had told the Earps or their associates something. Because another rumor going around is that they are REAL ticked about poor Morgan being shot and they aren't bothering to talk to anyone suspected of being a Cowboy. And you know how those Earps are," Ruby shrugs again. 

Gifford struggles in his seat and indicates that he wants the gab removed. Neil Cassidy pushes him back and says "Too late for that stupid. We couldn't do anything with you even if we wanted to, we're not lawmen." 

"Oh, but Mr. Cassidy, wouldn't it be interesting to hear what Mr. Gifford has to say? I mean, Mr. Chumbley here, being a newspaper man and all, could certainly attest to the Earps whatever Mr. Gifford thinks he has to say. Might be useful for them, instead of them just killing him on the spot." Ruby shrugs again. "Then again, what do I know?" 

Fly says, "Okay, let's hear what he has to say." The gag is removed and Gifford blurts out "I didn't say anything to anybody, you gotta believe me. Fisk is my lawyer, he told me to keep quiet, said that would be safest. I've told nothing to nobody!" "Keep quiet about what, Mr. Gifford?" Ruby asks innocently. "If you want us to help you, you should tell us what you know." 

He blurts out "There's a guy who's been setting this whole thing up, bankrolling the Cowboys. He keeps a low profile, never does anything directly. Uses these two other guys as his shills, they pretend to be the leaders of the Gang, but it's really the power guy behind the scenes who is pulling all the strings. I'm really low on the food chain, you want those two leaders and the money man." 

"And do you know who the two leaders and the moneyman are? I bet the Earps would be awfully considerate of you giving them this info. Heck, we don't know, the information you have might be really important to them, so important we'd better make sure we get you to Tombstone alive and let them know what you know." Ruby smiles at Gifford reassuringly. 

Gifford says, "Yeah, I know who all three of them are. It was four, but you killed Pony Deal. But I'm not dealing with you guys, what I know is the only leverage I have to keep the Earps from killing me outright, and I don't expect them to abide by any arrangement they weren't a party to." 

"Well, that sure sounds like a plausible story and a good reason for you not to tell us anything." Ruby pauses and taps her lips in thought. "On the other hand, you could just be a real good liar," she says with a raised eyebrow. "Why should we believe any of this and risk our lives, if that time comes, to get you to the Earps?" He exclaims, "Fine, don't believe me. Stop the stage right now and let me out, I'll take my chances." Ruby smiles sweetly, "You wish." 

"Make that two. Billy Claibourne is also dead." Jake adds dryly. "Since you let your mouth run off everyone around town is saying the other two are Stilwell and Ringo. Seems to me the Earps don't need you to tell them twice. Guess all you have left is the money man. Looks like your value is diminishing rapidly." 

His eyes grow wide as Jake states that and he begins to sweat more. He starts to speak but his lip quivers. He pauses and thinks for a few minutes and then says with a meager attempt to add confidence to his voice., "There are close to a hundred in the county of know of the gang leadership, the identity of the money man is only known to a handful of us. I think the Earps may want to hear what I say." 

Jake chuckles, "Well then, perhaps you do have something with which to bargain. Maybe I can convince Wyatt he should consider bargaining with you. He may be a little out of sorts right now, with his brother freshly murdered." 

Jake turns to admire Ruby for a moment, seemingly to have left the conversation when he suddenly says, "There is the little matter of close to a hundred folks in the county convincing each other that the information coming out about the gang is from Lane Gifford and not each other. Which probably means some number of them would take violent action to keep you from getting to the speak to the Earps again. Let us now hope that they don't have an ambush planned on the road to Tombstone. Look around Gifford, there isn't anybody in this stage going to throw themselves in the way of a bullet meant for you." 

"Go ahead and put the gag back on him, I don't think he has anything else he wants to tell us." Cassidy does so and says, "Yep, I'm no lawman. If anybody stops the stage to get this guy I say we just turn him over to them." 

The remainder of the stagecoach ride to Tombstone proves to be without incident. Gifford is given another chance to talk but remains quiet, apparently thinking he has the best chance with the Earps. It is around 12:30 PM when they near the town, hearing the sounds from the stamping mills from about a half-mile out. 

Now that they are nearing the end of the coach ride, Ruby turns to Chumbley. "Is your boss still considering opening an office in Promise City?" Chumbley smiles and says "Funny that you should ask that. I plan to talk to him this afternoon about that very subject." She says, "Oh really? Isn't that a coincidence. Maybe you can take us to meet him sometime. I'd love to tell him what a professional and honest job you do and what great help you've been to us, Mr. Chumbley." Ruby gives him a sweet smile. 

"Oh, well then you should probably meet him soon then. His name is John Clum and he is the editor of the Epitaph. He used to be Mayor of town too but isn't at the moment. Probably will run again at some point." Ruby says, "Well whenever you think it would be a good time, let us know. We'll be in town a couple of days, we leave on Wednesday.” He answers, "Well, I plan to talk to Mr. Clum later this after noon, early evening at the most. I'm planning to give him an ultimatum. So I'd suggest that you talk to him first." 

Ruby raises her eyebrows at Chumbley. "An ultimatum, huh? Is that in regard to opening the new office? You must be so tired running back and forth all the time." He leans in close and whispers into her ear "I am getting tired of the travel. It's not only inconvenient but keeps the news from being as current as it could be. Don't tell anybody, but I am currently entertaining another job offer. If Clum doesn't agree then I intend to give him my resignation." 

Ruby smiles and acts nonchalant. She leans in and whispers back, "I won't tell anyone, but who is the job offer from? I'd miss you if you weren't around." He leans in even closer and whispers "I'm been offered the job of Editor-in-Chief of the Promise City Herald." She exclaims, "You can't!" Ruby realizes that everyone in the stage is looking at her. "You can't not tell me what the best dinner in town is Chumbley..." She gives him a glance, hoping he catches on. Once everyone stops staring she leans back in closer again, "But that paper is not honest. Who offered you the job?" 

He says, "Why, the new owners did. Baxter is gone, they bought him out. He packed up and left town early yesterday morning. He's probably in Benson by now." "Well, I'm certainly not sad to see him go." Ruby then eyes him slightly suspiciously, "Who are the new owners?" He whisper's back "Arcade's Gang. They had a major run in with Baxter their first time they were in town so decided to cut right to the chase this time and buy him out." 

Ruby continues to keep her voice low, "I thought they were outlaws...then again I'm Mrs. Cookie the prostitute," Ruby laughs lightly under her breath. "Well tell me, Chumbley, what would you like? To stay at your paper with an office in Promise City or to go to the Herald? I'm not sure your new bosses would like our relationship." 

Chumbley replies, "They aren't my new bosses yet, well maybe they are, this is confusing. I need to have that talk with Mr. Clum then I can decide better what to do next. And why wouldn't they like our relationship? I wasn't aware that we even had a relationship yet? Wouldn't Mr. Cook get jealous?" 

She says, "Well, I was asking your opinion as I can, on occasion, be very persuasive and if you wanted to change papers then I wouldn't go and talk to Blum. But if you want to give it a chance I will go and tell him what a great reporter you are and how silly he would be to let you go." 

"As for our relationship," she says a bit louder, "Yes, Mr. Cook IS a jealous man and he likes to keep me to himself. But you and I are friends and I just wanted to make sure we keep it that way." She leans in closer again, "And I'd like to make sure I have someone to tell all my juicy stories to who will get them right. So I'd like to make sure we stay friends." With that she gives him a little kiss on the cheek. 

Ruby can see the town of Tombstone now quickly approaching them. She turns her attentions to Roger Fly. "Mr. Fly, I would like to come by and get my picture taken later this week. Maybe you and I can come to some sort of arrangement that can benefit both of us. I've been told I'm quite photogenic. Perhaps you can take some pictures of me free of charge and you can display them, maybe I can display some at the Lucky Lady. Once I see the superior quality, which I am sure they'll be, I can also recommend your services when I'm singing. I bet with all the new business you'd get you'd be able to upgrade your equipment." 

"Also, I'm on the committee for the festival..." Ruby stops to tap her lips for a moment. "If I could get a look at your work, perhaps I could recommend you for our official photographer? Would you be interested?" Fly says, "Why yes, I would be very interested in doing both of those things." 

She replies, "Oh that's wonderful! Now all I have to do is convince my boyfriend to join me, as I do so desire a photograph of him so I can admire it while he is away." Ruby glances at Jake, not sure what his reaction will be. "I will stop by and see you at the end of the week then. We can talk about the festival then if you'd like." She then asks, "Oh Chumbley, one more question. Do you happen to know where Mr. George Eastman is staying? He is here in town with his cousin Helen Eastman Barker." He replies, "No, I saw them get off the Stage yesterday but I left just an hour later so don't know where they went. My guess is that they're probably staying at either the Grand Hotel or the Cosmopolitan Hotel." 

She replies, "I'll make sure to check there then. Thanks a lot." Ruby takes a look out the window, then gathers up her papers and her bag. "Well, looks like we're here. I'm glad that went off without any problems." Jake chooses to just smile and keep quiet when Ruby wonders out loud what he will think. He continues to keep an eye outside the stage even though they are close to town. 

Chuck Nevers drives the stagecoach directly to the Tombstone Marshall's Office and Jail. Jake and Ruby notices that the hole in the jail's side wall has been repaired since they had visited here in January. The Wells Fargo Stage gets as close to the door as possible and Nevers climbs down and opens the side door while Gilly and Glass stand ready with their firearms. 

A man who they recognize as Tombstone's Deputy Marshall, Marshall Williams, comes to the door. As he is also the Wells Fargo Regional Director, and therefore the boss's boss, the three Wells Fargo employees are on their most professional behavior as Nevers quickly fills Williams in on what has transpired. 

Neil Cassidy says "Let's get this guy off as quickly as possible. I'm here to get a Town Marshall back, not make myself a target." He has Jake and Roger help him get Gifford up and into the building. Deputy Marshall Williams unlocks a cell and Gifford is quickly placed inside, hands still tied and gag still on him. 

Jake asks, "Marshall, where are the Earps? I want to make sure they know Gifford is here.” Williams replies, He replies, "You missed them by about an hour. Morgan's body left by train at noon, to be buried at their family plot in California. James Earp is accompanying the body back to California accompanied by James wife and stepdaughter who will remain there. They have to change trains in Tucson, so the other three brothers went along to serve as pallbearers for the transfer to the other train. Virgil, Wyatt and Warren should all be back here on the first train tomorrow." 

Jake adds, “Oh, and I'll be in town for a couple of days so perhaps you'd still like to have that conversation." Williams answers, "Good, let me know where you're staying and I'll drop by." "I'll send word after we check in somewhere." A smirk appears on Jake's face, "I'm sure a fine detective like yourself would know anyway." 

"Looks like you gentlemen will be in town overnight after all. How about I meet you at the train station when the Earps arrive tomorrow?" 

"I was coming to town anyway on my own expense for a some business and some pleasure. That was a very generous offer on your part but there is no need to burden your brother on my account. I'll let you know where I am staying, you don't really need me until the Earps are back in town, do you?" Fly says, "Aren't you going to be staying with us at my brother's boarding house? That was what had been decided at the Committee meeting." Jake answers, "I was coming to town anyway on my own expense for a some business and some pleasure. That was a very generous offer on your part but there is no need to burden your brother on my account. I'll let you know where I am staying, you don't really need me until the Earps are back in town, do you?" 

"No, I suppose not," Fly states. Cassidy says, "But do make a point to drop by the Silver Dollar Saloon tonight." He then laughs and says, "Give me an opportunity to beat you at cards at my saloon rather than yours." Ruby says, "Well, Mr. Cassidy, now that we won't be at my saloon perhaps you'll give ME a chance to beat you at cards." She smiles at him, "That is, if you won't hold it against me if I win." 

Neil says, "Why no my dear, I would never hold anything against you. Although Mr. Cook will probably warn you, I am rather good at poker. I'm not sure which of us has won more from the other over time but overall I'd say that we are close to even." She answers, "Oh, I remember how good you are, you've had quite a few winning nights if I recall. Perhaps you'll go easy on me then and let me win a few hands, just so I don't feel left out." Ruby gives him a mischievous smile while twirling her finger around a curl in her hair.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 116, “Surprises at the Ranch”, Monday, March 20th, 1882, 11:00 A.M. * 

The ride out to the ranch is uneventful. All three animals appear to be excellent animals and are not at all tired from the trip, despite two having more than one rider. 

What the group sees when they arrive far exceeds their expectations. It has only been a few days since they have left and it is hard to imagine that this is the same ranch. There appear to be three times the number of animals than they last saw. In addition to the twenty-nine sheep last there fourteen lambs are running about. Of the original twenty cattle four have given birth to calves. Another penned off area has all of the newly acquired cattle from the farmhouse. 

And there are now three horse corrals rather than one. The first corral has the horses from before and the new ones from the farmhouse. The second corral has eleven horses, seven of the size, breed and markings as that which Naki-Yai is riding and four more black Arabian stallions matching the pair they are riding on. The third corral has the horses belonging to the party that had been left at the Shaw ranch as well as six more belonging to Emery Shaw and five of his Ranch hands who are busy helping Flint put up wooden fencing rather than ropes around the various corrals. 

Nanuet says, "Well it sure looks like this place has been busy. I am sure to get a scolding from Sonoma for not being around more to help!" Sonoma and Gonzales walk out to greet the others. Emery and Flint also head over, Flint and Naki-Yai embracing one another. Emery says "I don't see my daughter with you. Is she still in town?" 

"Yes," Kate said absently as her eyes roamed over the changed ranch. "Yes, she's in town. We didn't see her this morning or we would have brought her out. Sonoma, this is miraculous. So many changes.... Mr. Gonzales," Kate smiled as he came forward and helped Ginnie down. Katherine followed her to the ground and embraced her teacher. "There is much to talk of." 

"Mr. Shaw, thank you for your help. You have been more than generous, even helping here. I'm sorry... I'm a bit overwhelmed." Emery replies, "Well, my boys and Flint brought the new animals out yesterday. When they got back to the Bar-S they said that what you had set up here was sufficient for what you had before, but not with all of the new animals and the other new horses that Mr. Gonzales brought. So we decided to ride back here and help turn this into a proper ranch." He pauses and then says, "And I also came to fetch my wayward daughter." 

Kate replies, "Yes, with the new silver strike lumber was scarce, we had to get along as we could until demand slowed. I saw your daughter last night at the Lucky Lady. You could either go there, or return with us later and we can take you. I expect we'll be here most of the day though. Are there any cattle left we still need to return to their proper owners?" 

"There probably are but it's hard to tell now. We pulled out the ones that we knew the brands for. Today I've noticed that the brands on the other ones are now gone, crazy that, but I guess what's done is done. Plus the County Sheriff is probably too busy now to be bothered with looking at cattle. Not sure if you heard yet, but there was some trouble in Tombstone." 

He pauses and says, "As long as my daughter is fine then I guess I'm in no rush. We might as well finish the work we started here. Plus it will give my oxen a chance to rest after hauling those heavy wagons of lumber." He gestures behind him and around the hill where she now notices eight oxen grazing in a field around a quarter mile off. 

He says, "So later today is fine. Miss. West had invited me to visit her saloon and my boys probably will deserve a night on the town after all this. I imagine there aren't too many places in the town where we'd be welcome, what with two of my workers having elvan blood in them." 

Nanuet and Minerva trot up to the others. Nanuet hops off the horse and then helps Minerva dismount. "Hello Flint, I am sure you remember Miss Florencia. Mr. Gonzalez, Sonoma, how are you? I don't believe you have met Miss Minerva before. She is the new priestess in town." 

"We heard that Morgan Earp had been killed. We had some trouble in Promise City as well, a prisoner who is a member of the Cowboy Gang. Someone took some shots at the jail. I believe they are moving the prisoner to Tombstone today. 

But on a lighter note, you will be most welcome at the Lucky Lady, as well as the El Parador should you stop there. As you can see, I wouldn't be much help with fence building, but I should have a look at those horses. That's my job around here. Thank you again, Sir. You've been a kind friend. 

Ginnie, why don't you take our lunch basket into Sonoma's house. And you had some things to collect for your studies, yes? Just don't go off on your own, come back to us if you can't find someone to go with you and one of us will. Mr. Gonzales, would you care to come with to the horse corrals?" He answers, "Certainly my little sandpiper. Come take a look at the new acquisitions, I need your opinion about one of them." 

"Am I to teach you again? That didn't go so well last time," Kate smiled as they walked, leading the horses. He replies, "Oh, I've had a lot more experience since then." He shows her the horse in question, a brown mare. "I rode her for nearly seventy miles from New Mexico. My little bird Morgana spoke to her first and that seemed to help. Morgana says that she is mine if I wish to keep her. I'm inclined to say yes but wanted you to check her first." 

Kate says, "I'm to tell you from your Granddaughter to stay put. Your bad habits have been keeping her up at night." He says, "Oh, well, I do have one more trip to make this week, but it should be far less dangerous. I'll go back to town first to reassure her fears. The errand can probably wait until at least tomorrow." 

She let her light tone slide away. "There is a great deal to talk about. Some you must have heard from Mr. Shaw about our latest run-in with the Cowboys. But there is a great deal more and it will probably take some time. I'd like to hear what you've been up to. And where did all these beautiful horses come from? They are not ours, so I assume we are taking care of them for someone?" 

He replies, "Spoils of war, just like the ones you brought in. These didn't come from the Cowboy Gang though. Some French wizards brought them in from the Sahara desert. The mares were with the French Foreign Legion and the stallions belonged to some Arab allies of theirs. Only one Legionnaire survived the battle and he has chosen to remain here, so that shouldn't be an issue. A half-dozen Arabs did manage to escape but they rode off in the direction of Mexico so I doubt we'll see them here again. 

So these new mounts belong to Arcade's Gang. Morgana suggested that they be left here at Sonoma's Ranch. She is hoping that in lieu of boarding fees you might be able to work out an arrangement to use the Arabian stallions for stud purposes, as their offspring would be of excellent stock." 

Kate answers, "Oh yes, I believe that can be arranged. I had not dreamed to have such horses to begin with. The value in the future will be far greater than any boarding fees we could have charged. Now, let me take a look at your mare here." Kate began to look carefully over the animal. "She seems fit as far as I can see. In a little while I can run her through her paces, see how her training is. But my first instinct is that she's a worthwhile girl." 

Kate paused and looked at her teacher. "I wish you didn't have to go away again. But I suppose what must be, must be.” He replies, "This should be the last trip for a while, and it is only a short errand, a few hours at the most. We need to speak to a businessman down in a city down in Mexico. Once that's done I plan to stay put in Promise City. Honest. 

Kate says, “There is a great deal I wish to tell you. Could we go for a little walk?" He answers, "Yes my dear, I would like to hear what you have been up to." Kate took her teacher's arm and walked with him away from the busy part of the ranch. "Some of this you already know," she began and then launched into the same story she had told Dorita the night before, leaving out nothing. 

"Ringo has started his war, and it seems Morgan Earp is the first casualty. I don't know what to feel about that. We cannot stay out of it. We killed a great many Cowboys getting Nanuet and Chester back, I'm sure Ringo will consider that a choosing of sides. Jake and Ruby have gone off to Tombstone to see what they can find out.” 

Kate pauses and says, “I would like your permission to show Ginnie your rooms. It is too soon, I know, but I may need to hide her in them." He replies, "Oh I quite agree." And with a grin on his face and a twinkle in his eye he says, "It may be too soon for you but probably not for her." Kate answers, "I can barely keep up with her as it is. We'll have to keep a sharp eye on her." 

She was quiet for a moment but it was obvious she wasn't finished speaking. "The night we got back, Storm Golden Eye spoke to me, and she brought Tom." Kate's eyes shone. "If I tell you something, will you promise me to keep it between us?" He says, "Of course I will keep your confidence, I'm surprised you would even ask." 

"Well, it's the kind of confidence that some might think they were doing better by me to tell others." She paused. "Depending on what you believe about gods you may just think I'm crazy. 
When Storm brought Tom, he was like she has been sometimes. Solid. I could touch him, feel him... and we took advantage of that," she said blushing. "His spirit was held here by those who wouldn't let him go, the last being Morgan Earp. We were together until the moment Morgan died, and then he was gone. Storm has taken him to a place of her people. 

I'm sorry, I'm babbling. I spoke with Storm again... after. She told me that more had happened than just a way to say good-bye. A gift from the gods. I'll need your help. I can't avoid the danger we're already in, and I need you to help me protect Tom's son." 

Gonzales remains quite while Kate speaks but his face take on a number of different expressions. "Tom's son....hmmm. Not many people would believe that story but in my eight centuries on this planet I've learned that stranger things have happened. The gods and the spirits can do many things. Within the last two weeks a massive island with an ancient city rose to the surface of the ocean and with my assistance is now back deep beneath the waves, and that too was done through the assistance of the gods. 

Actually the protection of a child can be easily accomplished, I in fact have magic item that will accomplish just that, namely the magical rings that you've seen Angelica and Pepita wearing around the Cantina. Given their occupations there is always the possibility that they could find themselves with child so we have let them borrow the rings. It was very helpful during both of Angelica's pregnancies. 

But my little birds take priority over friends of my little birds, and Sonoma knows a spell that will prevent pregnancies from occurring, so that would be a non-issue. Of course, asking one of them for the ring back and them then seeing it on you, well, they and a few others around the Cantina would be able to figure our why. But we can ask them to keep that knowledge to themselves." 

Kate replies, “I had hoped to keep it to myself for a little while, it's a rather pleasant secret to have, but safety has to be my first concern. I'm not quite sure I even believe it yet. Once I feel different, perhaps then it will truly sink in. I suppose the townsfolk will come up with their own explanations for how this happened. Don't worry, I never planned to try to get them to believe this child is Tom's. I only hope to convince my friends. I suppose Dorita is one of the people in the Cantina who knows what the rings do?" 

He smiles and says "Of course, one of them was her's. But she also has a special knack of recognizing a maternal glow, usually long before the woman herself knows that she is expecting, so I doubt this will come as any surprise to her." "It's only been a day and a half! I doubt she knows quite yet. She didn't mention it to me last night." Kate sighed. "She's going to boss me around terribly, isn't she?" He smiles and asks, "Was that a rhetorical question?" 

Kate then asks, "Will she be able to believe me, or will she be trying to find out who fathered this baby?" He replies, "Oh, I'm sure that she'll believe that Conrad Booth is the father, but if you tell her otherwise I'm sure that she will humor you and pretend to go along with whatever you tell her." 

Kate stumbled to a stop. "Conrad! I hadn't even... She's not the only one that will think so, either. But he'll know he's not. There has been nothing between us, but I know he hopes and I have told him that I'm not ready. He'll believe I lied to him. He'll be so hurt, and if he won't believe the truth there will be nothing I can do to ease it." 

"Pretend to go along with whatever I tell her?" He replies, "Yes, she's good about things like that." Kate nodded. "We should go back, I suppose. Dorita is a worry for this evening, and Conrad....The Cowboys are the immediate worry. For now we are going to gather what information we can. Can you think of anything else we can do?" 

He replies, "At the moment, no. In the meanwhile, I believe that I should talk to that Minerva, and out here is a private enough place for a conversation. She hasn't met me as myself yet and she won't be meeting Tex again, yet he did make her a promise that I'd like to follow though on. Does she know that you and Ruby's use of wizard magics?" 

Kate replies, "Yes. Over the last few days it was necessary, and she remembers persecution well enough not to wish it on others. She may also know who our teacher is." Kate met his eyes. "I'm sorry, I was careful not to mention your name, but the others asked if you could help more than once and she is clever." 

He says, "Just as well, she'll have to find out eventually if I ever hope to....well...never mind. There's enough to worry about right now with the Cowboy Gang. To save time why don't you just introduce me to her as your teacher and the truth behind our previous meeting." 

Nanuet turns to Minerva. "Why don't you spend some time with Kate, I would like to help the men here with their work." Turning to Mr. Shaw, "That is if they could use another pair of hands. It's the least I could do to show my appreciation for your help." Shaw replies, "Your help would be appreciated." He brings Nanuet over to the men and says "You've already met Calvin Hardy, Raphael Garcia and Jeff Hummel. The other two here are Jim Crawland and Billy Black Crow, this is Nanuet." Black Crow appears to be of Apache descent. 

Nanuet walks over to each of the men offering to shake each of their hands. He wastes no time getting to work helping the men with the fence and any other work they have. 

Kate squeezed his arm and led him back toward the buzz of activity. Nanuet was helping the men from Shaw's ranch and Miss Florencia was standing outside one of the horse corrals, peering inside. When she looked over her shoulder Kate waved her over. 

They were still quite far from the others when Minerva reached them. "Miss Florencia, may I introduce my teacher, Mr. Manuel Gonzales? Professeur aimé, Miss Minerva Florencia. Miss Florencia, you've met my teacher once before. In fact, you'd met me before Ruby introduced you to Katherine Kale. Do you remember a Miss Madeline Anders and her companion Tex?" 

"Buenas dias, Senor," the priestess says with a slight curtsy. "You are Senora Kale's professor?" Minvera wears a very pleasant and polite smile but her eyes show a certain suspicion. "Si Senora, I remember meeting them. They were very warm and gracious towards me." Kate says, "It wasn't safe for Katherine to be out that night, so my teacher gave me another identity. May I also introduce you to Tex again?" 

Minerva turns to Senor Gonzales the polite smile still pasted on her face. "These damned wizards are popping up all over the place. she thinks. Ah, Well, hmmm. she shakes his hand but there is no warmth in it. She is unable to hide the slightly sarcastic anger in her words "Would it not have been simpler to just spend a pleasant evening embroidering, Katherine?" She replies, "I don't embroider. If I had stayed in that night I would have driven myself crazy with worry." 

Kate consciously forced her body to relax. "I'll leave you to your business, Professeur aimé. I have work to do." With that Kate walked quickly back toward the horse corrals. I almost forgot what that woman is, she berated herself as she went to find her teachers new horse and put it through it's paces. 

Minerva looks the professor up and down. "I seem to recall that Tex made the church quite a generous offer that evening. Does he intend to abide by it or was that also part of your deception?" Take a little aback by the polite rebuke he pauses. Then attempting a smiles says "Many apologies, I had not meant to deceive you dear woman. That particular evening Katherine was in need of both company and a night off from her regular responsibilities, so the change of appearance seemed to be in order. 'Tex' had every intention of making a return but the particular piece of magic that created him no longer functions that way. 

However, I have done as I said I would. I have found some very interesting objects for your church. There are currently right here on this ranch, in Sonoma's house, if you would like to take a look at them now." 

When she hears the sincerity in his apology, Minerva's smile warms several degrees. "I accept your apology Senor." She says with a slight curtsey. "Forgive my abruptness also. I do not care overly for deception no matter how innocent the intent may be but it is reassuring that you are a man of your word and are willing to make good on Tex's offer. Please lead the way." she says and lightly places her arm though his. 

Ginnie comes running up to Kate at breakneck speed. "Ma'am Kate Ma'am Kate We have a gold mine right here on the ranch so far I've been able to identify six different plants that can be used for things we need and one of them makes candy too!" "I'd say the candy is the most important part!" Kate smiled. "When we move here you're going to have to teach me to make some. Why don't you show me these plants?" Kate said, shooing the horse back into the corral and carefully latching the gate. Some time with Ginnie should brighten her mood again. 

Ginnie pulls Kate over to a plant that to her looks like every other cactus she has seen since she moved to the west. “This may be the most important one we have on the ranch that I know for sure right now! It's called a barrel cactus the pulp makes the candy but it also has magical uses too. The sharp hooked spikes can be used in spells that make people or things stay put and pieces can be dried and ground for spells that have things to do with directions because the cactus always leans south when it grows. I've started to collect the fallen spikes and have them in this labeled jar but be careful because they are very sharp. There was more about the spikes being used in spells that required sharp things but I'm not fully comfortable with my translation yet to be sure. I also want to be careful of how I gather this stuff because I don't want to destroy the plant but at the same time I need to make sure that the pieces have the full potency. But I have all my notes in this notebook but you may not be able to read it because I put it in code just in case.” 

"I'm glad you want to take so much care with this, Ginnie. And right now you know much better than I do. I've been thinking of putting up a small building here for this kind of work. My studies in chemistry and the little bit of medial knowledge I have should explain it being here. Chemistry makes smoke and sometimes explosions. You don't do it in the house." Kate paused for a moment. "We're rich girls, you know that Ginnie? A house here, a house in town, all the books we could want and the time to study them, and lots and lots of friends." 

Nanuet continues working with Shaw's men making sure to learn as much as he can when they work on something he doesn't know how to do. He seems to get along well with the others and they sing songs to help pass the time.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 117, "The Grand Hotel", Monday March 20th, 1882, 2:30 P.M. * 

After the stage gets to the office and Jake collects the luggage he says to Ruby, "Where do you want to stay? I don't know which is the best place in town, but before I suggest we just get the best room in town maybe you want to find out where Eastman is staying. That might help you decide where you want to stay, or not stay." 

Ruby gets off the stage and stretches her arms over her head. "Ugh, I hate those bumpy rides." She rubs her neck, "I need a massage!" She looks over to Jake, burdened with bags. "Here let me take one," she says reaching for her bag. "Why would where Mr. Eastman is staying make a difference where we stay? I think the Grand is the nicest, let's stay there. I want a tub in our room so I can't take a nice long bath in peace." "Why indeed." Jake mutters. "The Grand it is then." 

Ruby sighs in return. "Would you like me to go to every hotel in Tombstone to find out where Mr. Eastman is staying right now so your vacation isn't ruined by you having to see him, Jake?" "No," Jake responds in a monotone, "but thanks for the sincere offer. Look there is the Grand." 

Ruby gives Jake a sideways glance as they walk. "It WAS a sincere offer. Maybe you don't understand that I need to relax on this trip. This has been a really tough week for us and I want us both to have a pleasurable time. It's really important to me, I think you know important. I didn't come here to to do business." Ruby pauses considering her words. "And if you seeing George Eastman staying where we are staying is going to bother you, well, I don't care of we stay in a box as long as we're together." They stop outside the doors of the Grand Hotel. 

"Sorry, but it didn't sound sincere. If you say it was I accept that." Jake looks her in the eye. "No, you didn't come here just to relax. Who are you trying to convince? I do believe that you need to get away, forget about Promise City for a bit and to have fun. We will. At least, I'll try my best to give you the chance." 

"I was sincere and suggested you might want to know where George was staying before deciding where to stay or not stay. You told me you have some personal business with George," Jake clears his throat, "and Helen. Since I don't know what exactly you have in mind, and I don't need to know," he nods his head, "how is it I could judge whether being in the same hotel or not was a good idea? If it is a surprise to you that I don't like Eastman or would rather not see him, then you haven't been paying attention. I did tell you that I wouldn't hinder you from whatever you planned and I am good to my word." Looking slightly annoyed he glances up and down the street. "Shall we check into the Grand?" 

Ruby purses her lips together, trying to keep a barrage of come backs from flying out. She tightens her grip on her bag and starts walking into the Grand. As she walks, without turning back to face him Ruby calls out, "I'm going to pretend like you are grumpy from the long, hot, dirty stagecoach ride we just took." She walks half way to the counter, then stops and waits for Jake. 

Jake walks casually past Ruby towards the counter and says softly in a light hearted tone, "I know you are a better actress than that." He puts the bags down and says to the person there, "I'd like the best room you have available for two nights. Can we arrange a hot bath in that room immediately? The young lady is positively suffering from the torturous stagecoach ride." 

Ruby narrows her eyes at Jake as he walks away but the thought of getting her bath immediately eases some of the tension. She walks up next to Jake at the counter and adds, "And can you arrange for two horses and a picnic lunch for late tomorrow morning please?" 

Jake puts some change on the counter. "Could you send a boy to let Deputy Marshall Williams know I am staying here, he is expecting me. Also, have the boy let Misters Fly and Cassidy over at Fly's boarding house know I am here. Could you tell me what time the first train from Tuscon arrives tomorrow? I am expecting someone on it." He replies, "There's a freight train that gets in between 11:30 and noon. Passenger train doesn't get in until around 4:00 P.M." 

Ruby raises her eyesbrows and mutters under her breath, "That's the whole damn day. So much for my picnic..." Continuing in a louder voice with a bit of edge, "Could you tell us where the room is please?" He replies, "Number 21. Top of the staircase and to the left, first door on the left. I'll get somebody to bring up your bags." "Thank you." Ruby starts walking away then stops, "Oh and the bath..." The clerk nods and heads upstairs to # 21. 

As they walk to the stairs they look around. Downstairs has a parlor and the walls are adorned with rare and costly oil paintings. The furniture is of walnut with rich cushions of silk and a piano is in the far corner. The adjacent dining room is of the same good taste, with three chandeliers, handsome centerpieces on each rich walnut table, and place settings of cut glass, china, and fine silverware of the latest style in cutlery. 

There is a wide and handsome staircase covered by an elegant carpet and supporting a heavy black walnut banister. Upstairs they see a main hallway leading to several rooms. 
Ruby walks slowly, taking her time admiring the hotel. She finds #21 and opens the door, knowing the room will be just as nice. 

As Ruby heads up the stairs, Jake just stands there and says, "Mierda." He takes a deep breath before quietly saying to the man, "Apparently my lady friend will need some extra care for this stay." Jake tries a smile and puts a five dollar bill in the man's pocket. "That is for you. Do what you can. We'll still be wanting thoses horses and lunch for tomorrow. Have someone find us a bottle of Kentucky bourbon and several bunches of red flowers. The flowers can wait until after dinner, I'm afraid I need the bourbon as soon as you can. Thank you." Jake follows Ruby up the stairs. 

Jake and Ruby enter the room and it's the same luxury as the rest of the hotel. Ruby drops her jacket and hat to the floor and plops down on the huge fluffly bed, pushing her shoes off as she does. She arches her back and stretches trying to release all the stress that has been building up the past week. She closes her eyes, her breathing measured. She lets out a huge breath, "Where is that bath?" She turns her head and looks at Jake. "You know what I want more than a bath right now?" Jake pushes his hat back on his head while Ruby stares at him from the bed, "A kiss." 

Jake deposits his pack of weapons on the floor and walks over towards the bed. "Damn, I asked for the clerk for a bunch of stuff to be sent up but I didn't ask for one of those. I thought I had remembered everything." He talks off his hat, scratches his head and looks perplexed. Dropping his hat, he lunges down and pulls Ruby up by the arms and gives her a kiss, interrupted only a couple of times by laughing. 

Ruby wraps her arms around Jake's neck and continues their kiss. She pulls off Jake's duster and throws it on the edge of the bed. She is still laughing but her laughter slowly fades away and she touches their noses together, just staring at Jake. She finally says, "No more fighting Jake, promise me please?" 

He replies, "Fighting? What fighting? Woman, when Jake and Ruby start fighting people will clear the streets. Instead of worrying about fighting start thinking about amusement. I'll find out about the show you want to see. We can plan dinner, maybe the show tonight and cap it off at the Silver Dollar afterwards if we still have time." 

"Oh when are you going to do all that, find out about the show I mean? And why wouldn't we have time? We're in Tombstone, we can stay up all night playing cards if you want." Ruby pauses for a moment, "And I want you to keep me company while I take a bath." She pauses again, "I guess you don't have to, it might be better to get the show taken care of." He states, "We can just send someone to arrange seating for us and tell us the time, we are having a holiday aren't we?" "Yes we are," Ruby says slowly with a extra wide smile, "Send the boy who comes to draw the bath. That way you won't even have to leave the room and can spend the extra time kissing me! " 

Jake happily obliges Ruby until the boy shows up. He draws the bath and Jake asks him to find out what time the show is and to inquire about getting a box or some seats for tonights show. The boy fills the tub with bubbles which delights Ruby, and he winks to Jake on his way out. The door isn't even shut before Ruby is throwing off her clothes and climbing in with a satisified "Aahhhhh...." 

Ruby washes, happily taking her sweet time enjoying the hot water and bubbles. Then she leans back to soak but can't seem to get comfortable. "Do you want to join me or are you busy?" she asks, already knowing the answer. "Busy?" Jake snorts. He pulls a chair over near the tub and hangs his clothes and gunbelts on it. Coincidentally, his guns are in reach of the tub. The tub not being very large, it takes a few moments, movements, giggles and laughs to get both of them settled inside. 

Ruby very contentedly snuggles up to Jake, the feeling of his breathing and warm body on hers reassures and relaxes her. They rest like that for a while before Ruby breaks the silence. “Baby… we need to...” Ruby pauses not wanting to continue, “...Talk,” she says hesitantly, “About George Eastman.” She feels Jake tense up immediately so she turns to face him. “Listen, I know you are…I know you don’t want to talk about him. But you have to understand something.” Ruby sighs, “I know you care about me. Aren’t there many things you would do for me?” 

"If I need to understand something, explain it to me." He says rather sternly. "Do you think that I don't like Eastman becauses he offends my delicate sensibilities? Arrrrrghh." He takes a sharp breath and let's it out long and slow with a sigh. "I'm listening." 

Ruby blinks at Jake's cold response but composes herself before continuing. "You didn't answer my question, but we both know the answer. There are many thing you would do and have done for me. That is all George was doing." 

Ruby sighs softly, “George was one of the only people nice to me when I was young. And the truth is, he always was in love with me. I believe he truly loves that girl, the one from our youth, but I’m not that girl anymore, he just doesn’t realize, I was NEVER that girl. He never really knew me, I didn’t let him. Maybe if I did things would have been different for me…” Her voice trails off and she looks away. 

“I can understand you being nervous about him,” she looks back at Jake staring him in the eyes, “But you don’t need to be. Even though you don’t feel the same way for me,” she clutches his face with her hands, bubbles dripping off her arms, “I LOVE you, I can’t help myself. I’m crazy about YOU and you don’t need to worry about me running off with George or anyone else for that matter.” 

Jake stands up and steps out of the tub. He begins dressing without drying himself. "Did I tell you I believed you before? That you wanted to stay with me and not leave with George. I did. I told you that. I believed you. What is so hard about that? You want me to say it? You want to hear it out loud? OK. I'm jealous. I'm afraid to lose you. I'm scared you are trying to convince yourself, because the only other person in the room believed you. I wasn't even suspicious when we chased Eastman here to Tombstone." 

He ties up his pants without even slowing down in his tirade. "Blasted George is just like me, just trying to do things for you? Hermes! Well Jake Cook didn't try and make a backroom deal. He didn't make an offer to buy you for cash like a whore or some slave, without your say in the matter. Jake Cook wants you to be with him, but more important he wants you to be happy. Jake Cook let you choose because he cares what you want, cause he believes you can make your own choices. Jake Cook won't keep you if you don't want to be kept." 

"So George was nice to you. Terrific, send him a thank you card. Bake him a bloody cake! Maybe things could have been different? Things can be different if you want them too. You are smart, talented and beautiful and can have anything you want. Anybody you want for that matter." 

Jake finishes buttoning his shirt untucked over his pants. "Where is that blasted clerk with the bloody bourbon." Her turns and looks at Ruby, "I am crazy about you, make no mistake. It's just too crowded in that tub right now with the three of us there. I need a drink." He slings his favored Colt gunbelt over his shoulder and walks to the door. "I'll be downstairs at the bar waiting for when it's just you and me again. I will believe you, just be damn sure you do too." Jake slams the door on his way out. 

Ruby blinks in shock at Jake’ reaction to what she said. “Didn’t I say I loved him?” she says loud out, the shock wearing off, the anger setting in, “And THAT is the reaction I get? Telling him I love him isn't enough enough anymore? What the hell is wrong with that boy??” Furious, Ruby climbs out of the tub and without drying off grabs the nearest towel and stomps down the stairs, leaving bubbles as she goes. 

She finds her way to the bar, ignoring the glances from the other patrons. Jake is sitting there, seething. She walks up to him holding her towel with one hand and grabs him roughly by the face with the other, turning him to face her. “And I was going to say before you stomped off, that if I don’t return his ring it will always be between you and I, don’t you understand? So I have to see him and finish this, for us. That is, if there still IS an US as one of US is acting like a damn child and what is that particular person going to do every time this happens, because in my experience it happens a lot. So unless that person is prepared to get married so by law he can shoot every person who looks in the other person’s direction… we have a problem.” Ruby turns and starts stomping off. 

"I didn't start name calling," Jake says forcing his voice to stay calm, "I didn't put something between us, I didn't spoil a private moment by talking about how wonderful someone else is, and bartender I DIDN'T get that whiskey yet." The bartender very quickly hands him the whiskey. 

Jake take the whiskey and continues, "I also don't quite understand what in your experience happens a lot? Ruining romantic moments by talking about how nice other men are? Or should I be expecting a large number of ring bearing men to show up that I can be judged against? I don't even know WHAT in Hades you are on about now, we weren't even talking about how men look at you or that blasted ring!" 

Ruby takes a few deep breaths. She had stopped stomping when Jake started speaking but she didn’t turn to face him. Her hands are shaking and she clutches at the towel tightly so it wouldn’t show. “Then I guess I owe you an apology then, for ruining your romantic moment and putting something between us, and for having someone who would want me to marry him,” she says softly. Her anger was quickly tuning into hurt feelings and she knew how bad she was at dealing with that so she starts walking away again without another word. 

Jake turns to the bartender and in response to the whiskey says, "Thanks. I really need that." Jake is quiet for a bit after Ruby goes back to the room. He motions the bartender over again, "Look, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to growl at you." He waves his hand over his glass. "Fill it up again." Silver Jake Cook sighs a heavy sigh, "That woman makes me crazy some days. I'm usually a patient man." Jake laughs at himself, "No that's not true. It is true that she can spin me around like nobody I have ever met." 

Ruby stoped at the main desk on her way back up the stairs, the poor clerk looking frightened. “Can you please tell me if Mr. George Eastman is staying here?” Ruby asks. “Um..I’m, um…” he stammers, “Not supposed to…” His voice trails off seeing Ruby’s glare. “14, He’s staying in room 14.” Ruby doesn’t bother to thank him, she just walks back upstairs to her room. 

Ruby is upset and confused as she pulls on her black bathrobe. It is sheer and frilly, not usually something she would wear but it was to have been a surprise for Jake. She takes out a fresh dress and lays it carefully on the bed. Next she throws the few items she had taken out back into her bag. Every feeling in her was telling her to run away, and as hard as she was trying to fight it, she wasn’t winning. 

She sits at the vanity, picks up a brush and starts mindlessly brushing her hair. She focuses on herself in the mirror and she notices a few tears stream down her cheeks. “This is what you get for trying to care about someone,” she says out loud to herself, shaking her wet head, “Only heartache and hurt. And it’s ALWAYS your own fault. And,” she gulps and forces out the last words, “He will never understand and he will never love you like you love him. He will never love you at all because you are a stupid, foolish girl.” Ruby heart is beating fast with her realization and she momentarily braces herself on the vanity looking closer at herself in the mirror before going back to mindlessly brushing her hair. 

After her hair has been more than sufficiently brushed 5 times over Ruby rises from the vanity and she puts her dress on in a daze. She doesn't pay much attention to herself, she is lost in her thoughts. She makes sure her bag is packed up and ready to go. She pushes the black velvet box into her pocket and, forgetting her shoes she wanders down to room #14. She wipes some tears off her face then knocks softly. "George?" 

Meanwhile, downstairs, Jake soon drains the second glass of whiskey in one shot. "What's the name of the best restaurant in town? Our little fights can be fierce, but making up is worth it." That familiar twinkle starts to return to Jake's eye. 

The bartender says, "The best restaurant in town is the one right here, and I'm not just saying that because I'm an employee, ask anybody in town and they'll tell you the same. But after this place I'd suggest Gregory's over on Fremont Street." As he suggests that Jake remembers dining there once before with Ruby two months earlier. 

"Well my good man since you are so bold as to recommend this fine establishment I will trust you. That works out just fine. Please let the chef know the Cook party of two will be dining here tonight before the show. Have him select the menu, and make it memorable." 

Jake stops in to see the desk clerk and asks for the best tickets he can acquire for the show tonight. "Let me know what the start time is, and have the chef let us know what time to be down for his special dinner." Jake starts to walk away but turns back and asks, "Oh, and did you manage to find any Kentucky Bourbon?" He replies, "Yes sir, but it wasn't easy to acquire. The liqour distributor only had one bottle left and he was saving it special for one of the Wells Fargo Stagecoach drivers. I had to tip him an extra dollar above the selling price to obtain it for you." Laughing hard Jake replies, "I bet I just outbid myself for that bottle. Put it on my bill."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 118, “Ranch Chats”, Monday, March 20th, 1882, 1:00 P.M. * 

In response to Kate’s comment about all of their new activities Ginnie says, “Yeah, and we'll do great providing we don't get shot at too often by the Cowboy Gang or anyone else that gets mad at us…….Um if I'm doing all this studying do I have to learn how to ride and muck out stalls?” 

Kate laughed. "Unfortunately yes. It will be a long time before you learn to travel by other means, and sometimes those other means just aren't possible. You've seen what's needed. You can't take a brazier with you everywhere you go. I'm not asking you to be a champion rider. Once you're proficient you can stop riding lessons. Mucking stalls is just one of those chores that needs doing, so we'll all be doing it." 

Kate hears Ginnie mutter to herself "I need to find a way to always pack a brazier." She looks up and says to Kate, “Well right now I'm just planning on gathering components and keeping my notes until I can be more sure about how magic works. I think we need a dependable inventory before we start to rely on it. Can I have a shelve in the kitchen for the things I'm working on until we get a building up and ready to go?” 

Kate answers, "Of course. As long as you don't mind if I accidentally cook with them. I wonder if Dorita will still teach me after I missed our first lesson? Alright, why don't you show me what we're looking for and I'll help." 

Ginnie responds, “I think I'd better keep my stuff in my room. Most of the things in the bottles I have now at best will give you a really bad belly ache. Maybe I need to make sure that we stock up the pantry with stuff from Dorita. I don't want to spend my entire life out here eating cactus and tea because you don't know how to cook anything else. How are you at boiling eggs? And how can you know chemistry and not be able to make yourself supper?” Kate answers, "I just never needed to cook, it's always been done for me. And chemistry doesn't need to taste good. I'm sure I can do it, I just need to learn. It can't be that different." 

Kate spent some time with Ginnie looking for the components, and once she was sure Ginnie was staying in full sight of everyone she went back to the horse corrals. She then got started with checking the training of the Cowboy Gang horses they had gotten in their latest confrontation. 

After working up a good sweat Nanuet decided that it was a good time for a break. He makes his way to the house looking for a drink. He finds the well but is too dirty to drink from his hands so he heads inside the Adobe home that is now there. He finds some clay mugs and grabs one. As he turns back around he sees Sonoma standing there quietly. "Hi Sonoma. Impressive work you have done here. I was just going to get a drink from the well, would you like some water?" 

Sonoma replies, “Nanuet I'm fine I have missed you but have kept busy here. There is much that needs to be done if we are to make this a profitable venture however I believe that the ranch will become very successful especially if the recent events are as good as they seem to be on the surface.” 

He answers, “I am glad you have kept busy, but I was never worried about that. You seem to always have so many things to do. You have done such a wonderful job with things here on the ranch. Dorita must be very proud of you.” She says, “My mother doesn't really understand why I don't want to just take over the cantina. She would be much happier if I stopped all of the magic and druid studies and just waited tables and cooked. But we have started something here for us.” 
With that she steps over to Nanuet runs a damp cloth over his forehead and gives him a very passionate kiss. 

A wave of confusion comes over Nanuet. He stumbles backwards, shocked by the advance from Sonoma. He gently pushes her back, standing there jaw gaping. "I uh... I guess absences make the heart grow fonder?" the elf stammers. "I mean I am not sure what to think right now." 

She says, “What do you mean? I build a house that we share. We bought shares in the ranch and I have been doing my best to make our investments profitable. You told me to do what I needed to do to make this ranch work for us so that is what I have been trying to do. Did I forget to include so something that you thought we would need?” 

He replies, “No, no... you have done everything here to make this a wonderful place. But we don't share the house, I am never here. You have turned yourself so much into your work, you seemed to have no time for us. You have just been spending all your time working, I... well Sonoma, you ignored me and my needs until now." 

She states, “You asked me to take care of the ranch so I did. It has not been a very long time you knew where I was and what I was doing. You have been spending your time with your friends as you wished to. I assumed if you needed something else you knew where I was.” 

He replies, "You chose to take care of the ranch, I never assigned that duty to you. I am very grateful that you took that burden upon yourself and I am awed at what you have accomplished. But when we were here together, you seemed to have no romantic feelings towards me. I took no offense and decided to spend my time in town with our friends. I am very confused Sonoma. I did not think you cared for me." Her eyes widen. 

Nanuet waits for Sonoma to reply but she stands, speechless. Nanuet continues speaking. 
"I hungered for companionship and romance. I thought I overstepped my bounds and you were not interested. That you were just being a good friend. Even that you felt sorry for me. I don't really feel what I thought was growing between us. I can't be what you want me to be. " 

Nanuet again waits for a response from Sonoma, but finds none forthcoming. "I'm sorry Sonoma, I hope we can still be friends." With that he turns and leaves the house. He says to himself, “What is that word that Jake says all the time? Oh yes, Meirda!” 

Across the field, Gonzales escorts Minerva to Sonoma's building. Just inside is a canvas tarp covering over something. He approaches it and removes the tarp. Minerva sees before her a pair of three-foot high Ceramic Urns with one with a depiction of Jupiter the other of Minerva. 

He says, "These are originals, made approximately 1,500 years ago near the end of the Roman Empire. They had been ferried away from Italy just prior to the invasion of the Germanic hoards that ravaged western civilization. Their journey to America began over a century ago and they eventually found their way to southern California to what is now Los Angeles. They have been generously donated to your church by James Toberman, the previous Los Angeles Mayor, who I had the privilege of being the house guest of earlier this year." 

"Oh my gods! Oh, my gods!", Minerva repeats over and over, overwhelmed by the spectacular gift. She rushes forward and bending down caresses the statues as she examines them. She turns tear filled eyes to Senor Gonzalas "They are sooo beautiful!" She quickly stands and embraces him in her excitement. "Gracias Senor." she says kissing him on both cheeks. "The gods shall surly repay such generosity" 

She is quiet for a few moments thinking about the Vigilance Committee and the possibility that they might try and take the precious icons from her and says, " Perhaps we should leave them hidden here for now. They are so valuable. It would not be wise to let others know of their existence just yet." 

He states, "Why yes, I quite agree. Until the church is permanently constructed they should remain in safe keeping. Fear not, I have a special place to keep them for the time being where they will come to no harm.” He smiles and says, "And about the previous misunderstanding, at no point did I mean to deceive you. In fact, if you ask Katherine she will confirm that night nine days ago I specifically mentioned to her that I did not wish to meet you as Tex but at a later date as myself. It was Ruby who pulled you over to the table and made the introductions. You have probably noticed by now that once Ruby decides to do something there is no stopping her." 

Minerva laughs heartily "She certainly is an exceptional young woman isn't she? She reminds me of the wild horses that roam the plains So unpredictable and spirited. I've grown very fond of her in such a short time." Gonzales replies, "As have I, although I do worry about her. I'm not altogether sure about her taste in men. I fear that her friend Jake will one day be the death of her." 

Minerva replies, "He has many qualities which could be considered flaws by some but he has proven himself to be a loyal and caring man. I know that Senor Jake cares deeply for Senorita Ruby and would lay his life down to save hers. I have seen it." She says in rebuke. "It is not for us to question the workings of Venus, Senor." 

"I have been thinking on this generous gift" she says motioning to the statues. "Why would you bestow such priceless items to me at this time? You do not even know me." She looks at him directly. "I feel that you have something more to reveal. You know that I do not care for deception. Please tell me what it is that you desire in return." 

He looks at her and says, "The gods do indeed grant you great wisdom. While I rely on wizard magics I too have great belief in the deities, and unlike most who focus upon their own specific religions and deny the existence of other gods, I believe that multiple pantheons exist. I believe in your gods, Nanuet's gods, and the gods worshipped by my race." She replies, “As do I Senor. I am pleased to hear it for I have not met a wizard yet who acknowledged anything but his own magic and was beginning to lose hope." she says giving no further explanation. 

He pauses and then says, "Well, I suppose that I could just tell you that I find you physically attractive and have a strong desire for a relationship...that would be true. You no doubt have that effect on many men. However, the full truth is that for decades I have been seeking a solution to a particular problem and feel that the gods have sent you here as that solution.” Minerva shook her hair back and laughed at his flirtatious remark. As he continues the smile drains from her face. 

"It seems that the gods have a great number of plans for me since my arrival in Promise City, but whether or not they have sent me here to assist you remains to be seen." He replies, "I would never begin to presume the will of the gods, my assumption is based only on the fact that your life and that of my apprentices now appears to be linked." 

He continues, “But now is not the time to discuss the specifics of that, I have waited decades and waiting a little should not matter. Right now we should focus on helping to protect our friends from this Cowboy Gang.” She cocks her head in an exaggerated flirtatious manner, gives him a quizzical look and says in a lazy, sultry voice "You certainly do know how to catch a girl's attention Senor,...what could possibly wait decades and yet be so urgent? Such a riddle must not go unanswered, for my weakness lies in my curious nature." Her smile warms slightly "when we have dealt with this gang of cowboys I would be willing to hear your story." 

He replies, “Thank you. It is a deeply personal story, and not one that I have any desire to repeat. In fact, so far I have only shared it with one of my four apprentices." He asks, “To that end may I ask, in which languages are you proficient?" She answers, "I can understand a few words of the western languages which are similar to my own native tongue and my English is passable but I do not speak any other language as yet. 

Minerva shakes his hand, "Senor Gonzales, before I take my leave I would like to thank you once again for your fine and generous gift. I will assume that it was a gift freely given to the gods, whether or not I choose to help you in your mysterious task.” He replies, "Absolutely. A gift is always just that. You do not know me yet but you will find that I am an honorable man who always keeps his promises." 

She says, “It is getting late and I believe that I have a horse to choose from among these fine animals before we head back to town. Gracias Senor. Adios" She turns on her heel and with swaying hips goes in search of Katherine. 

Kate was again working with her mentor's horse when she saw Minerva come out of Sonoma's house. She signaled the animal and began leading it back to the corral. When the other woman approached Kate put on her most professional tone. "If you're ready, I'll show you the horses I'd recommend." She led Minerva over to one of the corrals. 

"I've had these horses here for several months, so I've had some time to work with them. Some of the newer horses and better stock, but I haven't had much time with them. Feel free to take a look and see what you'd like." 

Nanuet eaves the house. He sees Kate and Minerva looking over some horses and makes his way over. "Howdy ladies, how are things going so far? Don't suppose you have a good one for me since mine kinda got shot up on my little expedition to Tombstone?" he says to Kate, a forced grin on his face. 

"Of course," Kate said, her manner warming considerably for Nanuet. She noted but didn't mention the strain on his face. "I have a couple fine geldings that I think might do very well for you. Steady, plenty of endurance, and I've worked with them enough to be certain of their training. This one has a bit of a mischievous streak in him," she said, patting a solid chestnut flank. "His friend there is more serious, but probably not as much fun." 

He says, "Steady, plenty of endurance and a hint of mischief, that sounds like a winner to me. Any insight on that Minerva?" Minerva notices Katharine’s stiff spine and sighs to herself. "She is such a temperamental one. He is a beautiful animal." she says nuzzling the horses face. "She looks around the yard and notices a large black stallion trotting around the corral. "Oh! Now that is the spirited young man for me!" she says to Katherine. "Is he one I am able to choose from?" 

She replies, "Ah, let me make sure. Ruby had chosen a black stallion herself." Kate looked over the horse Minerva wanted and noticed white patches just above the hooves. The animal Ruby had chosen was pure black. "Ah yes. I know this young man. He is very spirited. If you choose him, I'd suggest you give up riding side-saddle. I suggest it anyway, it's downright dangerous." 

Minerva claps her hands together in delight and dashes over to the corral, Surprising the onlookers by lifting her skirts and hopping over the fence in a rather unladylike manner. 
She stops once inside the gate and approaches the black stallion slowly while speaking softly to him in Spanish. “No le dañaré. ¿Puedo montarle? Usted es tan hermoso. Tendremos grandes aventuras juntas." <<transplation: “I will not harm you. May I ride you? You are so beautiful. We shall have great adventures together.”>> 

The horse calms and stands still as she nears. She continues to speak softly as she examines his teeth, hooves and flanks and legs. Satisfied she She climbs on his back holding him with her legs she whispers in his ear begins to lead him around the ring. 

Nanuet continues to look at the mount that Kate recommended. He says to Kate, "Well Miss Kate, I trust your judgment, I am sure this will be a fine mount. Hopefully he can serve me longer than the last one did." Nanuet wanders over and spends a few moments with the gelding that Kate had suggested to him. He is obviously distraught though and his usual abilities to handle animals is compromised by his agitated state. He returns back to the two women. "Well what else do we have left to do out here? I should get back to town soon to keep an eye on the Lucky Lady and see if Chester wants help at the jail again tonight." 

Kate says, “I had hoped to spend the day, although I do need to be back by dinnertime. Mr. Gonzales intends to return later and talk to Dorita, so if you and Miss Florencia wanted to head back, I won't be alone. Is everything alright? You're anxious, he can tell," she said lightly, touching the prancing gelding. 

He says, “"No, everything is not OK, but the situation is umm..." he glances at Minerva then back to Kate and lowers his voice, "personal. I think it might be best if I leave now. I can call Maska to accompany me if Minerva is enjoying herself. You ladies probably could use some time without a meddling man in your way." 

"Miss Florencia and I have no special business, and I for one don't mind a man meddling now and then. But I understand," Kate said, laying her hand on his arm without further comment. "And it is better perhaps if you don't ride back with my mentor." "Mr. Gonzalez? Why, he has always been nice enough to me." Nanuet says trying to goad Kate. Kate met Nanuet's eyes for a long moment before she spoke. "Of course. But even friends are sometimes upset with one another, are they not?" She let out a deep breath. "You're a good man; whatever's troubling you I know you'll do the best you can. Go on home," she said gently. 

Minerva says, "No, Senor Nanuet, Luna and I will accompany you. We must be getting back also." She Chuckles "We are to chaperone Senor Chester and his Clarisse this evening. He would be disappointed if we were late. Perhaps you would care to join us in our chaperone duties and we could find time to finish our discussion from last evening. Give me a moment to saddle up my new mount and we can be on our way." Kate says, "I doubt you'll be late, it's barely afternoon. It's a nice afternoon for a ride though, I'm sure you'll enjoy it." 

Nanuet states, Thanks Minerva, I appreciate the company. Perhaps the chaperoning duties is a good idea. I could use some lessons on being civil." he says with a wink, his mood lightening a bit. "But whatever will I wear?" he says with a soft chuckle. Miss Kate, are you sure you and Miss Ginnie will be OK? I do feel bad leaving you here. Is Mr. Gonzalez going to escort you back to town?" Kate says, "I'm sure he will. And if he can't for some reason, there is a ranch full of people here at the moment who could fill in. There's nothing to worry about." 

"Nanuet states, Well, that is settled then, as soon as Minerva is ready we'll be off. Thanks for being understanding Miss Kate. I'll see you later tonight, make sure you get home OK, and I have a favor I need to ask you later also. See you then." Nanuet mounts the new gelding that was chosen and waits for Minerva. 

Minerva mounts her new steed and rides off with Nanuet. Luna flies on ahead to alert them of anyone on the road. "Gracias, Senor. I do appreciate your willingness to accompany me this evening. Honestly, I don't think that Chester and Clarisse need a chaperone. They will be surrounded by people in the saloon. I'm not sure what I am expected to do if they choose to go off on their own." she smirks. "After all they are adults. I'm not sure that I would be able to prevent a romantic encounter if it came to that. " She chuckles. 

Nanuet says, “Chester is an adult yes, Clarisse is still young. I do not understand all the rituals of the human world, but I understand that it may not be appropriate for them to go off alone yet. I may be mistaken but I believe it was the young lady who requested a chaperone, she hardly knows Mr. Chester yet." Kate sighed with relief as the two rode away.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 119, “Magical Bullets”, Monday, March 20th, 1882, 3:00 P.M. * 

Nanuet spurs his mount on gently trying to keep up with Minerva. "You ride well Senorita!" he says as he gallops up next to her. "Does your new mount meet your expectations?" Nanuet slows his mount to comply with Minerva's adjusted speed. He listens carefully and ponders for a moment before replying. 

"Well we have already established that the man you saw in your dreams was an ancestor of mine. That pleases me to no end, my faith has been strengthened enormously by that revelation. All of my beliefs have been confirmed, my ancestors do watch over us! Not all my people believe that the worship of the ancestors is of importance, but that is always the way I have chosen." 

"But it puzzles me that he has shown up in your dreams, that I have no understanding of. He obviously wanted you to make a choice, and your choice was between the easy trail and the difficult climb. Nothing about the journey or the destination were revealed, I think that is still to be determined." 

She replies, "I have never been summoned through the veil by any other than a god of Olympus before. I am sure that the summons from your ancestor means that we are somehow meant to share the same path. Storm also mentioned that She was no longer needed here since I was now here. I know that I should leave it in the hands of the gods but it is so frustrating when their meaning is not made clear." 

She spends the rest of the ride in silence thinking about what it could all possibly mean. When they reach town she thanks Nanuet for the escort and makes arrangements to meet him later for there chaperone duties. 

Nanuet heads to the Lucky Lady and checks in to see how things are going and to see if anything needs attending to. Once that is taken care of he gathers together what money he has and heads over to Lacey's General Store. He enters timidly and begins heading towards the counter, then turns away and frantically begins looking for clothes. As soon as he spots some men’s clothing he heads in that direction and begins rifling through the items awkwardly. 

Nanuet gathers some items of clothing together and heads to the counter. "Hello Mister Lacey" he says, in a wavering voice, "I uh need to buy some clothes" laying a wad of money on the counter he pushes the clothes a little closer to the storekeeper. Lacey picks up the items of clothing and looks quizzically at Nanuet. "I think we can do better" he says as he holds up the clothes "These will never fit you and would look quite comical as well. Lets see what we can do for you." 

Judge Lacey picks out a pair of linen pants, a cotton shirt and a vest as well as a pair of shoes for Nanuet. He helps the elf sort out the money and gives him his change. "So, what is the occasion for the new clothes?" 

"I am assisting the new preacher in her chaperone duties tonight, I wanted to look the part. Thanks for your help." Nanuet leaves a dollar on the counter for Judge Lacey and heads back to the Lucky Lady with his new clothing in hand. He washes up and combs out his hair and rebraids it. He fumbles with the simple braid and is unhappy with the results, undoing and redoing the braid several times until he is satisfied. He then bides the time until he is supposed to meet Minerva. 

Meanwhile, Minerva fills her bag with an assortment of pleasant smelling toiletries and makes her way over to the bathhouse. Her hair curls around her face as the steam rises from the bath and she sinks lower into the water enjoying the luxury. As she begins to relax she finds her mind wandering back to the previous night and attempts to examine her feelings objectively. Well, there is only one way to be sure" she thinks and steps out of the tub with a mischievous twinkle in her eye. 

Across town, Chester walks into the Great Western Boarding House. "Good afternoon. I'm looking for anyone who was here during the shooting." Bill Watkins, the owner, comes to the door. "Greetings, Deputy Martin. I'm Bill Watkins, the owner of the Great Western. How can I help you?" Chester says, "I wanted to find out who shot up the Marshall's office. I heard there were two gunmen. Pony Deal was most likely one of them. Do you have any idea who the other could be?" 

Watkins replies, "Afraid not, nobody got a good look at him. We were meeting in here at the time so they must have snuck up the stairs nice and quiet. Managed to get both Earps rooms unlocked. With figure that they were trying to make a statement to the Earps, letting them know that they're not even safe in their own rooms. Terrible shame, all of Wyatt’s things getting burnt up like that, but at the time we could do was get the stuff tossed outside as quickly as possible.” Chester replies, "Yeah, I saw. That was quick work. Good thing someone is getting him back. Shame about his brother, though." 

Watkins says, The only possible suspect I could think of was Hank Hill. He used to live here at the Great Western last year so knows his way around the place. Threw in with Arcade's Gang last summer and I kicked him out. He left town with them last November, but yesterday right after the shooting I saw him back in town and standing over the entrance El Parador. He kinda stood out, wearing just his long red underwear with his hat and gun belt. He saw me looking at him and went back into the El Parador afterwards." 

Chester repeats, "Hank Hill. I'll find out what he has to say. Thank you, Mr. Watkins." Chester enters the Marshall's office. "Mr. Watkins at the Great Western didn't see anyone enter the Earps' rooms. But he thinks a Hank Hill might have been a part of this. Says he threw in with Arcade's Gang. Do you know anything about him?" Eduardo says, "No, I haven't been here long enough to know the names of too many townspeople. D you know where to find him?" Chester says, "Yeah. He's supposed to be stopping at the El Parador. I'll ask Dorita if she knows him well." 

Chester arrives at the El Parador. It is between the lunch and dinner hours and the Cantina is empty on this Monday afternoon except for young Ricardo who is washing down the tables. Hearing the front door open Dorita pops her head out of the kitchen and with a bit of a laugh says "Ah, is Lawman Chester hungry? I make something up for him?" 

Chester waves his hands. "No, no, Dorita. I'm fine, thanks. I'm looking into the shooting at the Great Western the other day. I heard that Hank Hill is stopping here. Do you know where I can find him? I want to ask him some questions." 

Dorita replies, "He out right now. But he no do shooting yesterday. He and friends out all night Saturday with Mr. Gonzales. They not get back until noon on Sunday when they eat and then go to bed. The shooting wake Mr. Hill up so he come downstairs to see what happening. He then went back to room to sleep. He nice man, only kill outlaws. Now sit, I get you food." 

Chester laughs. "OK. OK, Dorita. You don't have to tell me twice. I do need to talk to him myself, though. As far as only killing outlaws, Johnny Ringo fits the bill. If you see Mr. Hill before I do, ask him to come by the Marshall's office. Thanks Dorita." She says, "You don't believe me, Lawman Chester?" He answers, "It's not that. Of course I trust you. But someone almost killed Ruby and Jake trying to get Ringo. And I want to find out who." 

She says, "All right, but Mr. Hill won't be happy coming to the Marshall's." He answers, "It's just a friendly talk. Nothing to worry about, since he wasn't involved." Dorita serves Chester a large bowl of chili. "Mmm. This is good." He starts fanning his face. "Umm. It's a bit spicy." 

She says, "It's not too spicy. Just right. You need to eat more peppers if you stay around here. Enjoy flavor better." Chester gulps down his glass of water. He gasps, "More water, please?" Once he finishes the chili, Chester visits the gunsmith. Pierre is busy with another customer, so he waits, until the shop is empty. "Afternoon, Pierre. What can you tell me about the bullets." 

"Good afternoon, Chester. Congratulations on becoming Deputy Marshall. Is it hot out? You're sweating." He says, "It's warm out. I just had some chili at the El Parador. It's very spicy. I don't know if Dorita puts gunpowder in there or what." 

Pierre takes Chester further into the back room. He says, "Mr. Martin, when you asked me to examine your ammunition that was prior to you becoming a lawman. I am curious. What are your thoughts regarding items powered by wizard magic? Do you view the ownership of such things are being illegal?" 

Chester states, "If you had asked me a year ago, I would have regarded sorceress items as evil. Since arriving here in Promise City, I realize that isn't true. Sorcery is no different than priestly miracles. I don't know if I'll ever be completely OK with it, but live and let live.” He replies, "That is a very enlightened view and I am happy to hear that you feel that way. As you probably know, I am originally from France, where magic is freely practiced. Some of my knowledge of magical ammunition comes first hand, in that I have the ability to do some minor enchantments as well as identify those done by others." 

Chester says, "As far as owning sorcerous things, I'll look the other way. I mean, I still have that Bailey pistol and ammo. So, I'd have to turn myself in. Don't worry, there a quite a few people in town who own such items." Pierre asks, "Speaking of that pistol, have you done anything about getting it to Bailey to repair?" 

Chester states, "You know, I plum forgot about it. Things were crazy at the time. I even forgot where he lived. Could you tell me again?" Pierre states, "In Mexico, between two and three hundred miles from here. But he might not be inclined to fix the gun for a lawman and former Union soldier. He may have even heard about you, since his great nephew Mongo Bailey was one of the robbers at the January bank robbery where you got shot." 

Chester replies, "I see what you mean. He might even think I was hunting Mongo. Hmm. I could find someone else to bring it in. But then Bailey would recognize it as belonging to Curly Bill Bronchus." Pierre answers, "You might ask your friend Jeff Mills, I believe that he and Bailey are associated with one another." 

"They are? I had no idea. I'll have to ask him about that." Chester looks behind him at the door. "What can you tell me about the ammunition?" Pierre says, "You have an interesting assortment here, all magical." Chester asks, "Do you know what spells are on them? They must be very powerful." 

Pierre states, They very from weak to very powerful. The weakest are the result of a "Magic Weapon" spell. That turns non-magical ammunition into magical. Normally the effect is only temporary, but I've found that here in Eastern Cochise County the magic remains as long as it is not taken out of the region. I only know of two people around who know this spell and I'm one of them. Since I didn't create these they would have been made by Johnny Ringo." Chester states, "That figures, since they came a member of the Cowboy Gang. Do you do business with them?" 

Pierre continues, evading Chester’s question, and stating "These revolver shells that you see here have pyrotechnic magics attached. They work similar to the red shells for your hand cannon, only with a lesser explosion. But these shells have one major difference to yours. The immediate fire created by them continues to burn hot around the bullet for nearly an hour, so if it finds itself lodged inside a body....well, it is painfully fatal." 

Chester lets out a low whistle. "Good thing I wasn't hit with one of those. These revolver bullets can become magical and these burn. How about the rifle bullets?" Pierre replies, Those are rare, not sure who may have made them. Possibly Bailey, he has access to Mexican wizards. They have a spell effect associated with them. A person struck by one of those bullets becomes immobile, held in place just as the comparable wizard spell." 

"That's interesting." Chester sweeps the bullets into his hand. "How much do I owe you?" He laughs and says, "As if I would charge the Lawman protecting me from the Cowboy Gang! Your continued silence about my special skills is all I ask." 

"Thanks again. Your secret is safe with me. But I didn't know you had trouble with the cowboys, too. If they hassle you, come see me at the office or the Lucky Lady." Chester points to his Colt Peacemaker. "When I come into some money, I'm going to want to trade this in for another Remington '75. It's a nice piece, but I'd like to have matching weapons. Looks better that way. I'll see you later." Chester looks at his watch. "I have to get ready for my date tonight. I need a bath." 

Back at the ranch, Kate spent a large part of the afternoon working with the horses, and checking on Ginnie who made sure to stay in sight of the people working the ranch. About mid-afternoon she set out in search of her mentor. She should have just enough time for a leisurely bath and to dress before Conrad would be at the El Parador for dinner. She could pay him for the house and have that all taken care of. 

Kate found her teacher outside Sonoma's house. "Can you escort Ginnie and I back to the El Parador? Nanuet and Miss Florencia went back a little while ago, and it's not safe for us to go alone. And I need that new piece of jewelry." Gonzales replies, "Yes, the Lazy-S Ranchers are just about ready to leave too. There's safety in numbers so we might as well all ride together." 

Kate replies, "That sounds good. You can ride your new horse. I ran her through her paces and she did very well. Just promise she'll get out of that stable now and then. I'll go get Ginnie and Meribel and we'll be right with you." 

Kate found her charge with a big smile on her face and a bag stuffed full of components. Instead of making her ride alone, Kate got her settled in front of her on Meribel as the group made ready to ride to Promise City. Sonoma came out to say good-bye, and Kate noted the strain on her face. She would have to come back out and talk with Sonoma tomorrow. 

Within a half hour, the party at the ranch were moving back toward Promise City. Kate rode with Ginnie nodding off to sleep in front of her. A day outdoors was making Kate a little tired herself. 
They arrived at the El Parador in short order. "Mr. Shaw, the El Parador has wonderful food, and I'm sure they'd be happy to take care of you. Otherwise the Lucky Lady would welcome you as well, but Mr. Cook and Miss West have gone to Tombstone on business. 

Shaw says "I'll see you later then." He and his men head inside to see about lodgings. Dorita explains apologetically that they only have one room available at the moment. She suggests that they might check with the Promise City Hotel, but that it only takes human guests. Shaw pays for the room for his two Elvan ranch hands. He tells the human ranchers "You guys go get yourself rooms at that other place, I'll probably bunk down where ever my daughter is." 

"You should find your daughter in the Lucky Lady, Mr. Shaw. Thank you again for all your help. Work that would have taken us the better part of a week got done in one afternoon. It's a great relief." Kate turns to her mentor and says, “Mr. Gonzales, I'm going to have a bath, then I'll come back and we can take of our other business?" 

Kate and Ginnie went inside and up to their room. Kate packed herself a small bag to take to the bathhouse. She received a warm welcome from Laurie Gilson and spent almost an hour soaking in the steaming tub, liberally sprinkled with several pleasant smelling bath oils. She felt ten times better with her hair washed and back in a proper dress. She indulged in a moment of vanity, admiring the yellow dress. 

Kate's escort from the El Parador was outside when she emerged. They walked back and Kate looked for her teacher. She finds him inside his mansion, sitting in a chair and drinking a glass of wine. "Ah, my little Sandpiper. So good of you to join me. I'm afraid that I did not do well today. I wanted so hard to get on Minerva's good side that I overdid it. She is a smart lady and now she is suspicious of me. Oh Katherine, what are we to do. She is my last hope." 

Kate sat on the floor at his feet. "She was suspicious from the moment she knew you were a wizard. And abominably rude as well. She almost had me fooled, I had almost forgotten what the servants of the gods can...." Kate stopped and shook her head. "What is she your last hope for? To do with your twin?" 

Gonzales replies, "Why yes. You remember what I said before, of the need to locate Coronado's Sword. It is the only thing that can destroy that infernal mirror. My research has traced his route to this very location. The land that he and his troops camped upon was where Promise City now stands. 

According to diaries made by some of his troops on the day that he and his guards went into the mountains to hide the sword and other treasures they returned the same evening. That means that the items are no more than a half day walk from here, in either the Chiricahua or Dos Cabezas Mountains. Coronado was a paranoid man. He feared the native elves of both here and Mexico. He also feared other explorers from England, France, Italy and Portugal. So he placed magical curses and wards on the location of the hidden treasure so that only a human Spaniard can reach them." 

"And so Miss Florencia becomes very important." Kate sighed. "I don't know how you "overdid' it, but I'm sure it's not irretrievable. Miss Florencia is learning to trust wizards. She seems to trust Ruby and I, she has not turned anyone in for being a wizard. I think you'll have to be patient. Trust builds slowly. I know you believe in gods, especially if you had their help to put an island back under the sea. Let her see that you are not like the wizards she has known. It is her nature to make friends, and if you are open to her, she will. In time." 

"I'm not sure I'll be much help," she added. "I have my own difficulties trusting servants of the Greek and Roman gods." Manuel Gonzales sits pensive for a while. He then bursts out in a loud belly laugh. He then smiles and says, "Thank you my little sandpiper. That is very good advice. Here you are, just a quarter-century old, telling a man who has lived for over eight centuries to learn to be patient. That is rich! Especially since it is also true. You have wisdom beyond your years." 

"It's easier to counsel patience than to practice it," she laughed. "I've learned some wisdom, but sometimes I feel as if I am still a child. We humans don't have centuries to learn in, we have to hurry up and learn patience," she teased. "You have already been patient, but it is always harder when we see the goal in reach, isn't it?” He replies, "Hardly within reach, I have no idea where in the mountains this great treasure is hidden. But the pieces are at least starting to now fall into place." 

She says, “At least for tonight I can distract you. I don't work on Monday's and I think it's time for more lessons. I just have to see Conrad this evening and pay for my school building, then we can study." "That would be very nice. I have been doing so much traveling during this last week-and-a-half that I desire a chance to just stay put. I do have one suggestion though, please bring Ginnie. For her own safety we need to show her this place as well as get her to help check those books. We'll coordinate it so that I can open the doorway to here before she enters my other room as I'm not ready yet to teach her how to get into here on her own." 

"I understand. I'll stop up after dinner and warn you about the invasion," she laughed. "I should go down to dinner, I'm afraid I disappointed Conrad yesterday, and I don't want to do it again today." Kate kissed his cheek. "I'm glad you're back. I always feel a little lost without my proffeseur. I'll see you soon."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 120, “Confrontation with Helen”, Monday, March 20th, 1882, 3:45 P.M. * 

Ruby has knocked on the door to George Eastman’s hotel room in Tombstone and is impatiently waiting for an answer. The door to the adjacent Room # 15 opens and then immediately shuts before Ruby can see who is there. Ruby knocks again, "Mr. Eastman please come out and talk to me..." 

The door opens. Helen Eastman Barker is on the other side of it. Ruby sees that nobody else is in the room at the moment and the adjoining door inside leading to Room # 15 is now open. Helen states, "Why hello Constance Grace, what a pleasant surprise." "Hello Mrs. Barker," she says flatly. Trying to stand up straight she puts her shoulders back, "I'd like to speak to George." "Oh, I'm sure that you do," Helen says, a smirk curling her lips. 

“So Helen," Ruby starts slowly walking towards her, "I saw Stanley. He knows how to make some really good cookies, don't you agree?” Ruby smirks back and stares hard at her. “I have HIM to thank for telling me where George is." Ruby pauses, eyeing the open door. "So why did you do it? Why would you want to hurt your cousin so badly? I mean, I know when we were children you never liked me, jealous of the attention your cousin gave me and my father's fortune. And after you threatened me not to see him anymore I did what you asked, for George. So why would you now ask him to come here so he could get hurt again? When it was YOU all along telling me not to marry him?" 

Ruby pushes her way past Helen and looks around the room quickly. Seeing the open door she heads right for it, she is only looking for George Eastman. Helen exclaims "What a bunch of Cow Manure! We were never children together, I'm nearly twice your age! Your perspective is as warped as your memory. When we saw each other in the Lone Star Saloon last January you didn't even remember having ever met me before. It wasn't until after Georgie arrived that you recalled our few previous encounters. Nobody ever threatened you Constance....well, maybe your mother did but nobody from my family. You ran away, plain and simple, and broke his heart." 

Ruby replies, "Oh well, at the time you certainly acted like a child I suppose that is what I remember. And yes, I didn't recognize you, I tried to forget you and all the mean things you said to me and the threats you gave me. Of course you are going to deny it. But it's YOUR fault that George's heart is broken, why do you think I ran away?" Ruby starts raising her voice, "On top of everything at least I thought it was over but you made it worse by asking him to come back here so you could embarrass and hurt him again! Your own family, how could you do that to him? He's a good man and you are deliberately hurting him!" 

Ruby pushes her way over to the other doorway, seeing the adjacent room also empty other any other individual. She notices luggage and photography equipment in both room. Helen shuts the door to the hallway and says, "Maybe if you're finished with your little temper tantrum we can sit and talk like civilized people." Ruby purses her lips and holds back the biting remark. "What could you possibly have to say to me, Mrs. Barker? You've already tried to embarrass me, you've put me down and now you're calling me a liar." With that Ruby takes a seat. 

Helen replies, "I've done nothing of the kind. I've merely pointed out that your memory appears to be rather selective. By your own admission you've tried to forget the past so it shouldn't be surprising that you've managed to blur some of the details. That is understandable, you were very young at the time and were awash with new emotions. 

Georgie never got over you Constance, he needs some finality in his life. He shouldn't go on chasing after a dream he will never reach, he has too much potential for that. But I am not the one who is causing him harm, you are. You accepted his ring but have been stringing him along now for over a week now, making him think that you are interested in him. I realize what you are doing here and I don't like it." 

"What am I doing here Mrs. Barker? YOU invited him, not me." Ruby pauses, "This is none of your business but I tried NOT to accept his ring, he made me take it. I told him no very clearly from the beginning. I was and am genuinely concerned about his well being and instead of just saying, 'He's ok Ruby' you caused a scene in MY saloon and now have made some of my employees upset that Stanley will no longer be playing there. You can deceive yourself about what happened between us when we were younger but I didn't forget and you WILL NOT blame this on me." 

Helen responds, "Well Constance, why is it that you have now come to Tombstone?" Ruby answers, "To attend the show at the theater. Why does that matter to you?" Helen states, "It matters because I do care about my cousin. I saw you get off of that stagecoach with Mr. Cook. For the theater? Well there are no performances taking place in my cousin's room. I'm wise to you Miss. West. You and Mr. Cook are nothing more than a pair of grifters, out to con as much money as you possibly can from my cousin. I will not allow that to happen." 

Ruby sighs. "You know nothing about me and," she continues sternly with emphasis, "LEAVE JAKE OUT OF THIS. He has nothing to do with this. But again you threaten me. What exactly do you think you will do to me, Mrs. Barker?" Ruby raises her eyebrow. 

Helen states, "I will show my cousin the type of person you actually are. A person who for her own selfish reasons managed to break up the Whipple's marriage and cheat them out of their Saloon. And you came very close to cheating Georgie out of fifty-thousand of his hard-earned dollars, but your Mr. Cook got greedy and overplayed his hand. Holding out for more money was your big mistake." 

She walks over to the door and says, "You and Mr. Cook must have realized that by now, which is why you've now chased after him to Tombstone. But you're too late. He's gone on Tucson with the Earps, to photograph their funeral procession. He was planning to return with them tomorrow but you've convinced me to head over to the telegraph office right now and wire him to keep on going and not come back here." She opens the door and says, "You lose this hand Miss West. Now get out of our rooms." 

Ruby exclaims, "You are a stupid foolish woman, Mrs. Barker. And you know nothing about anything. First of all, Maggie sold us her share of the saloon for her own reasons that YOU cannot even comprehend. Again, that is none of your business although you act like it is. Mr. Cook didn't take the $50,000 because your cousin's offer was completely offensive to me and to himself. You should be ashamed to even be talking of such things and your entire family will be embarrassed to know what the two of you have been up to out here." Ruby continues with a bite in her voice, "You, greedy and selfish as you ever were, cannot understand it has nothing to do with the money. Some people are above such things but I suppose when you come from practical poverty you wouldn't understand that." 

"I came here for this," she pulls the ring box out of her pocket, "To once again put this extremely expensive ring where it belongs and make sure George is alright. But you have once again ruined your cousin's chance at having any happy encounters." "Go ahead and wire him. You forget that I know where he lives and he will know the truth about you." Ruby stands and full of more fire than before walks past Helen, brushing into her. As she walks past she makes one final comment, "More one thing, I don't lose Mrs. Barker. Oh, how I'm going to LOVE being cousins with you." With a satisfied smirk she walks down the hall. 

The smile stays on Ruby's face until she returns to her room. Once inside the fire inside her burns down a bit. It felt really good to blow off steam on Mrs. Helen Barker. "Maybe I was a bit irrational earlier," she says out loud to herself, "Irrational about Jake anyway." She pulls the ring out of her pocket and puts it on her finger and admires it. "So beautiful... and so sorry you have to go." 

Maybe it was the bath a short while earlier....or the warm weather.....or the anger cursing inside her....or perhaps a combination of all of those. But Ruby's hands have swelled slightly in size and she suddenly discovers that the ring is stuck and will not come off. Ruby struggles as best she can to get the ring off her finger but to no avail. She tugs, pulls, curses, spits on it, begs and yanks but it won't come off. 

Meanwhile, Jake grabs the bottle and two glass from the bar and makes his way leisurely up the stairs. He opens the door to their room and holds out the bottle. "I brought a peace offering. Can we go back to this holiday being about us?" Ruby jumps and with a guilty face she puts her hands behind her back. "Er... sure, yes, that is what I want, it's all about us, me and you, you and me, Ruby and Jake and sex, lots of sex." 

"Errrr, good. I think." Jake puts the glasses down and opens the bottle to pour, "I arranged for dinner and sent out for some show tickets. They'll send someone up to let us know what time." Jake starts to pour the first glass and stops. "Damn, woman, what is wrong with you?" Ruby keeps her hands behind her back and she smiles lamely at Jake. "Look, I don't want to fight anymore, I really don't want to fight. Can I get that promise now that we won't fight anymore?" 

Jake eyes her suspiciously. "I did not come back up here to fight with you Ruby West," he says slowly and clearly while he pretends to focus on pouring two equal glasses of bourbon. "It sure sounds to me you are not done testing my patience." With two fingers, he idly rotates his glass on the end table in short and quick increments. The room is silent as he does this repeatedly until, "No." He looks up at her. "That's a fool's promise." He releases the glass and in a flash has drawn his Colt. With his arm extended the pistol spins in his hand and then he flips it over once so he is holding it by the barrel, with the grip towards Ruby. "Why don't you just shoot me now and get it over with." 

Ruby reaches out with her right hand, keeping the left behind her back, and takes Jake's gun. She keeps her eyes on him and slowly walks backwards, leaving it on the dresser. "Well, that's a little better I suppose." Then she walks back to the table and picks up her drink, shooting it all back and extending it for a refill. "How about we stay in tonight? We could have so much fun..." She jiggles her glass back and forth waiting for the refill she knows she is going to need. 

With raised eyebrows he refills her glass. "All I have heard for days and days is how badly you needed to get away, to have fun, to see this show. I have dinner planned, show tickets on the way and then we were off to the saloon for poker. If I am recalling properly you have been itching for a poker game as well." Jake rests the bottle back on the table next to his untasted bourbon glass. "We've come all the way to Tombstone to lock ourselves in this room?" 

"Things change?" she mutters sheepishly, looking at her still bare feet. Knowing there is no way Jake is going to take this any way but bad she shoots the next drink down, leaving the glass on the table. She starts biting her lip as she speaks, "You see, I went to find George, so this could be over with..." She sees Jake's facial expression and starts pulling on her hair with her right hand. Changing thoughts she continues, "I, uh, was going to..." she pauses trying to find the right words, "You said...uh, it's like this...uh..." The words won't come so Ruby slowly pulls her left hand from behind her back. She puts a huge smile on her face, "Wanna get married?" and she waits for the explosion. 

He replies, "If I did it looks like I would have to get in line." Calmly he refills her glass and picks up his own. Raising it up he asks, "Are congratulations in order?" She answers, "Only if you're going to marry me." He says, "Let's drink to unexpected surprises instead. May they be more pleasant in the future." He reaches out and touches his glass to hers and has a taste followed by a quiet, "Ah." 

He grabs the wooden high back chair and flips it around to sit in it backwards. He lays his arms across the top and rests his chin on his arms. "Caleb White said to me... You remember me telling you about Caleb White before?" Ruby nods hesitantly. "Caleb said, Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who would want to live in an institution?" Jake's eyes look up at Ruby's face. "Admit it, you can't hide it from me anymore, Hermes sent you to torture me." "So I take it that's a no?" Ruby says with a look of disappointment on her face. 

Jake raises his head and takes another sip of the bourbon. "I think that I am missing a puzzle piece here. Follow along if you can. We rush off to Tombstone to have a fun and intimate time together, and you can do some unspecified business with the man who gave you that ring and his cousin. We are having an intimate time together so you can tell me how nice, rich and wonderful George is but you love me anyway. While I take a breather from that to get my head straight I arrange all the entertainment for which you have been begging me. I come back up stairs to make peace so we can enjoy the two days we both desperately need, time where we can spend on just us, getting to know each other even more. And you tell me it just about you and me, but now you don't want to go out, you are wearing his engagement ring and want to know if I want to get married." Jake drains the rest of the bourbon in his glass. 

"Girl, have pity on this poor boy. I don't think I could be any more confused. Is there a chance that any of this makes sense? No, no, it can't. I am expecting too much." He shakes his head and continues in a heart-breaking tone. "Is there some remote possibility that Ruby and Jake can go back to enjoying themselves, spending time together getting to know each other without the rest of the world barging in? No saving the world, no complicated plans, no talk of marriage or investments or future plans." He rubs his eyes and then his temples. His elbows on the chair back, he rests his head in his hands and finishes, "I'm not even sure I know who I am anymore." 

Ruby looks at Jake, the confusion so obvious on his face it actually hurt her. “The ring, it won’t come off,” she blurts out, “I decided to sell it. George isn’t coming back; at least I don’t think so. I put it on because it is a beautiful ring, and I love jewelry, I just put it on for no good reason and now it won’t come off, it’s stuck.” 

“We did not come here, I did not come here for George. I asked you to take me to the show and I had no idea he would be here. But once I found out I figured it was a good time to finish this business. I know you are worried about it or you wouldn’t have gotten so angry.” Ruby picks up her glass in her hands, the beads of perspiration dripping onto her fingers as she holds it. “I was only kidding about the getting married stuff. I thought you’d be mad I put the ring on and now it won’t come off. If we go out anywhere people will think we are getting married and I figured that would bother you so that is why I said stay in. I already told you I know you don’t ever want to get married to me.” 

Ruby walks over to Jake, puts her drink down and takes his face in her hands, forcing him to look at her. “Baby, I’m so sorry…” her voice trails off and everything else she wants to say is forgotten. “I DO love you, more than anything, and I have given you everything I have to give. I’m sorry if it’s not enough or it confuses you.” She lets her hands drop and walks over to the bed, sitting uncomfortably on the edge. 

"Why is everything so complicated?" Jake stands up from the chair. "We have enough trouble without inventing it." He draws a really deep breath and pushes it out. "Now I have dinner, a show and poker afterwards planned for tonight. Are you coming with me or do I have to find another date?" Ruby's eyes grow large and she starts biting her lip as Jake speaks these last words. "A-A-Another date, what do you mean?" Her lip start quivering and her eyes start filling with tears, "What do y-y-yoou mean?" 

He answers, "Hermes! Don't start blabbering. I have a perfectly good evening planned for us, and I'm not going to wasted it. So, will you join me tonight?" "So you are really saying that if I don't say yes that you would find someone else to go with you?" The expression on Ruby's face has gone from upset to practically heartbroken. "Yes that is exactly what I said and no I didn't mean a word of it." In exasperation he adds, "Now that you've called my bluff will you go out with me tonight?" 

Ruby lets out a huge sigh of relief and visibly relaxes, although still noticeably upset. "Yes, I'll go out with you. But what about this," she says holding up her finger with the big sparkly hard to miss diamond on it. Jake whips out his knife and says with a dark smile, "How bad do you want it off?" Ruby's mouth drops open and she pulls her finger back quickly. She rises off the bed and walks over to the window, grabbing and downing her drink on the way. "I really need to get drunk RIGHT NOW." 

"I'm kidding, I'm kidding." He says putting away the knife and laughing. "Turn it around for now, and we'll go out and shop for some formal gloves that match your outfit. The gloves should hide the ring for dinner and the show pretty easily. May not work for Poker though. Perhaps once you are relaxed the finger will be less swelled. If not, we'll locate some ice." He comes up behind her and wraps his arms around her waist. "We can handle the cards we are dealt. Don't worry." 

Ruby places her arms over Jake's and tilts her head to the side, resting it on his chest. His embrace always made her feel better. She stayed like that for long moments, letting her problems melt away. Finally she turned back to Jake, putting her arms around his neck. "I HATE gloves. But I'll do it for you if you want me to." She leans in and kisses him. "You scared me, Jake." 

"We are even then." He says and kisses her hard. "If you don't want gloves then let's try the ice now. I'm sure we can get ice water here, I have bought just about everything else in town from them. No more serious talk for now." He steps away from their embrace and prods her chest with his index finger. "I want YOU to entertain me. We can do the business we have, go shopping or whatever until dinner but while we are doing it I want you to think about keeping me amused. That way you'll be too busy to worry about the rest of the world. It will be there tomorrow waiting for us."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 121, “Dinner Dates”, Monday, March 20th, 1882, 5:00 P.M.*

After her bath Minerva returns to her room. She still has a gleam in her eye as she rifles through her armoire looking for the perfect gown. Ah, this one will do nicely she says pulling out a gown the color of pale buttercups. She takes her time dressing and stands before the mirror inspecting her handiwork. Her olive skin and midnight hair are a striking contrast to the soft yellow of the gown. It’s snug fitting bodice, and square cut neckline, reveals much more than the Vigilance committee would approve of she thinks wickedly. She pays special attention to her hair, brushing it until it shines and softly curls about her face and down her back. 

She places a dab of sweet smelling perfume behind each ear and in the cleavage of her bodice for good measure. She turns to the icon’s of her gods, and says “You know that I am not a patient woman. Whatever you have in mind I would appreciate it if you didn’t take your time about it.” 
She still has time before Chester arrives to pick her up. As she looks about the room for something to occupy her, she notices the piccolo that Jake gave her two night ago. He said that it was magic. I wonder what it does? she thinks. She examines it closely and realizes that although it is not a flute it is quite similar. Overcome by curiosity She sits on the bed and begins to play a soft tune.

Kate went back to her room and got the envelope that held the money to pay for her school building. She tucked it in her handbag and went down to wait for Conrad Booth to come for dinner.  Conrad arrives shortly there after with a warm smile on his face as he approaches Kate and asks her to join him for dinner. He points out Cole Rixton, the neighbor who owns the furniture store and says "I'm told that he was the one who suggested Chester for lawman. You may want to talk to him soon about furnishings for your new school and home in town."

"And the house on the ranch," she reminded him lightly. "I'm not sure how much farther my money is going to stretch. Speaking of..." Kate reached into her handbag and handed him the envelope. "No more money between us. 

Chester seems very proud, and he's taking his new position very seriously. I think he likes having work where he's helping people. Mr. Rixon made a good choice. I'll speak to him tomorrow. There is so much to do, I'm also to help Miss Florencia with her festival. I'm not going to have time to breathe."

Chester gets a fresh bath at Gilson's. After his bath, Chester picks some spring flowers outside of town. He goes back to his room and changes into the suit the others bought him while he was in jail. Under his coat he wears just his Remington. A lawman has got to be ready for anything. Around 5:30 he walks to Minerva's boarding house and asks if she's in.

Minerva is just tucking her derringer in the little pocket of her gown when Bea knocks on the door. "Miss Florencia, Your date has arrived." Minerva slides her feet into soft yellow slippers and opens the door. Bea's eyes widen as she takes in the sight. "My don't you look beautiful this evening. That is one lucky young man waiting in our parlor." 

Minerva laughs in response, "No Bea, I am only just the chaperone. Seems our new Debuty Marshall needs some guarding this evening. Me a duena, If the gods had told me that this would be my purpose in Promise City I would not have believed them! She twirls in her gown, I did not want to feel too matronly." Bea laughs well, you certainly don't look like any nanny that I have ever seen!"  The two women descend the stairs to meet Chester in the parlor. 

"Buenas Tardes, Deputy. My, my you DO look handsome this evening. Miss Townsend is a very lucky young lady!" Chester doffs his hat. "Good evening ladies. You look especially pretty tonight, Minerva."  She walks up to him and in an Uncharacteristically maternal gesture adjusts his tie. "Shall we go then? We don't want to keep your date waiting."   "Oh, I hope you don't mind, I invited Senor Nanuet to join us this evening. We can sit at another table if you wish. This will provide you with a little privacy and Miss Townsend should still feel that she is being properly chaperoned."

He replies, "Nanuet's welcome to join us. If you don't mind being at another table, it'd be good. Thank you again for doing this. Let's go." The two walk to the Promise City Hotel to wait for Clarisse. It isn't long before she comes down the stairs in a dark blue dress. Chester tips his hat to her. "Evening Miss Townsend. You look dreadfully nice tonight. These are for you." He hands her the bouquet of flowers. "I believe you've met Miss Florencia before. She's our chaperone tonight." 

Clarisse says, "It's nice to see you again Sister Florencia. It looks to be cool this evening. You may want to wear a shawl." To Chester she says, "Thank you, Mr. Martin. I'll put these in water." She brings the flowers up to her room and comes back down to the parlor. Chester holds out his arm and says, "Let's go. I heard the Alhambra is a good place to eat."

Dinner is served simultaneously to three couples at the two different eating establishments  At the Alhambra Chester and Clairesse are served a roasted chicken breasts with a mixed bean salad, side of buttered carrots and fresh baked corn bread. Nanuet and Minerva are served beef tenderloins over rice with a side of mixed bean salad and fresh baked corn bread.  And at the El Parador, 

Nanuet pulls the chair out for Minerva and waits for her to be seated before sitting down himself. He thanks the server for the food and then addresses Minerva. "Well Senorita, I must say that you look especially nice tonight. I am honored and humbled to be sharing a table with such a beauty. I am sure Chester appreciates you doing this service for him and I am unquestionably glad that I was invited to accompany you."

Minerva laughs lightly, "It is I who am honored Senor Nanuet. And I must say that you look quite lovely this evening also.  I am most grateful that you could join me. It would have been rather uncomfortable to sit at that table," she nods her head toward Chester and Clarisse "don't you agree?" 

At the El Parador, Katherine and Conrad are served beef and bean enchiladas topped with two types of cheese with Spanish rice, refried beans, and a spicy chicken vegetable soup.  There was a bit of an awkward silence as Dorita brought them plates piled with the spicy Mexican food Kate had learned to enjoy. Kate twisted her napkin in her lap before she laid it over her skirt. 
"I'm very sorry, about yesterday. I... Would you believe I have more secrets than I did the last time we talked?" she said, trying for light and failing.

Conrad replies, "There is no need to apologize, you lead a very busy life these days. I was just concerned that your absence is because of your new occupation, not wanting the school teacher to be seen cavorting with gamblers." He says that in a joking manner and with a smile on his face, but Kate senses that there is some degree of truth behind his words.

"Conrad, no," she said, laying her hand briefly on his arm. "You have met my other friends, haven't you? You know, the singer and the gambler? And yesterday I told Mrs. King just what I thought of her, so our friendship is probably at the bottom of her list of my faults. If parents have trouble with who my friends are, they can keep their children at home. 

Ever since that night when everyone thought Ruby had been killed, things have been crazy. Johnny Ringo showed up at the Lucky Lady the next night, and it only got worse from there. Apparently our business with the Cowboys isn't finished."  He exclaims, "Isn't finished....in what way? Should I be armed?"

"Perhaps. I don't know." Kate looked around the room. She had been staying at the El Parador long enough to recognize the regulars. There was no one there who shouldn't be. Kate sighed and asked Conrad to light the candle on the table. She pulled a pinch of powder out of her handbag and checked to make sure no one was paying attention before she made their table private. 

"Johnny Ringo wants a reckoning with the Earps, and he wanted us on his side." Kate then began to explain the events of the last few days, starting with the kidnapping of Nanuet and Chester, through Ringo's bluff regarding Ginnie and the shooting yesterday, and up to the Shaw's bringing the new stock over to the ranch and helping them out that day. 

"First Ringo tried to bring me to his side by offering me Morgan Earp and playing on the fact that he knew Tom. He tried to trade me Nanuet and Chester, then he threatened Ginnie because he knew I couldn't risk her, even if I didn't believe him. He wants those books desperately, and we can't let him have them. I don't know if they would try to use you. We've made ourselves enemies to the Cowboys. Perhaps it's you who shouldn't be seen with me, rather than the other way around."

Conrad says, "I'm not that worried. Arcade's Gang has returned and are staying there so I doubt that the Cowboy's are dumb enough to risk making enemies of them. And if what he really wants are those books then there's no risk of him trying to burn this place down, as they would be destroyed in the process. 

But just the same, after dinner I think I'll head back to home and strap on my sidearm. I usually don't bother since I'd have to check it at the Long Branch anyway, but I should probably keep it near me for the indefinite future." Noting the candle he says, "But since we're sharing secrets and have privacy I'll point out that I'm actually not unarmed right now. I have a single-shot derringer and throwing dagger both where I can get at them in an emergency. My employer Kate Higgins doesn't know about those and I'd like to keep it that way, but you should know just in case."

Kate says, "I don't check my derringer at the Lucky Lady either. Jake doesn't think where I keep it is a good place, obvious when I draw it. But really, if I need it, does it matter who sees?" I'm sorry to bring this trouble to you, I hope it's as you say and they'll have no reason to trouble you. I feel rather trapped myself, I have so much to do, and I can't go anywhere alone. 

Kate was quiet for a moment. There was one other thing he should know, but she hadn't planned on telling anyone else until the time when her body told her it was true. But if she told him now, so early before anyone could really know, perhaps the truth would be easier to believe. She twisted her napkin again.  "This will seem like a strange question, but what do you believe about gods?"

Conrad replies, "Ah yes, I knew that would come up eventually. You recall my telling Reverend Anson Haggler that I would attend church some time, and now you've gone and made friends with the new Priestess. Honestly, I don't know whether they exist or not. Never really gave it that much thought. I suppose if I did believe I would worship a god of good luck."

She replies, "I don't attend church either, Conrad. I do believe in the exsistance of the gods, but I have never believed in their worthiness to be worshipped. I just...." Kate looked away nervously. "I have seen much since I came here to tell me just how little I understood the world. There are some things I have not told you, because I wasn't sure you could believe them, and I wouldn't want you to think I'd finally gone crazy."

He replies, "Well, if you are going to try to convince me that the gods exist you'd best do that another time, I'd prefer to enjoy my dinner without engaging in a debate about religion."  "I'm not going to try to convince you. As I said, I'm not a religious woman." Kate swallowed. He will never believe the truth about this baby, she thought sadly. Perhaps she overestimated his affection; perhaps it wouldn't hurt him as much as she thought. Regardless, now wasn't the time. 

Dorita comes out of the kitchen with Ginnie tagging behind her babbling at high speeds about the plants and spices in the kitchen. Dorita sits Ginnie down at a table with a huge plate of food. "Talk, talk, talk, question, question, question!  You give me no peace since you come back!  You eat and wait for Ma'am Kate here no more questions you sit and stay!"  With that she waves down Kate points to Ginnie and makes sure on no uncertain terms by giving Kate the look that the girl is to stay out of the kitchen.  Kate gave Ginnie a long look and watched for a moment to make sure she stayed put. 

Kate tells Conrad "I'm only helping Miss Florencia as a favor. I'd far rather stay away from this festival." There was an uncomfortable silence as they both ate. "I'm sorry, I've ruined our nice dinner. Perhaps I should go. I... thank you, for your help with the school building," she finished and began collecting her things.

Even as Kate picked up her handbag she felt it gently but firmly plucked from her hands and set back on the table. "Nonsense. The only way to ruin dinner is to leave me to finish it alone. I get lonesome eating by myself these days. Besides, I have strict orders from Dorita to make sure you eat," he finished and handed her the fork she had abandoned. "So you finally met Mrs. King. What did you say to her?" Conrad asked, changing the subject. 

Kate began slowly, still uncomfortable and worried. But soon enough the story of her encounter with Mrs. King got her riled up again, and they had a pleasant enough time discussing the failings of those Kate had soon dubbed the "Morality Police." She was still out of sorts, but hoped Conrad would attribute that to the difficult days she'd had.  After dinner he gave her the same warm good-bye he always did, saying as usual that he hoped to see her the next day, then went to his work. 

At the Alhambra, Minverva continues to make small talk about their new horses and the trip to the ranch. She tells him of Mr. Gonzales and Kate's masquerade. "I do not like being deceived and when I mentioned to Kate that perhaps she could have just stayed home that night instead, She got quite insulted and stomped away. She tends to overreact where I am concerned but perhaps in time she will stop thinking of me as "the preacher who's come to judge her" and recognize me for the friend that I am . After all, It was not I who was pretending to be someone who I am not. I should not let it bother me, but I have not had much luck with wizards in the past." she says knowing that Nanuet understands. 

She goes on to tell Nanuet of Mr. Gonzales gifts of the Minerva and Jupiter icons. "When I laid my eyes on them they took my breath away. They are absolutely splendid. I am sure they are priceless artifacts. I could not help but wonder why he would bestow such a gift on me. 
He has something that he is hiding and I do not know if I can trust him. Katherine seems too, but her heart is much kinder than mine. What do you know of him?"

He replies, "I have not spent much time with him, but the girls have, they both seem to trust him. I have spent time among his family though, especially when I first came here and they are good people. I can see with your past why you might have issues, but remember the others do not know what I know." Nanuet then lowers his voice before continuing, "And please keep the talk of wizards in private, it may cause more trouble than we need." 

Nanuet has a bite of his supper and glances over at the other couple before continuing. "Miss Kate does not put her faith in the Gods right now, perhaps she never will. From my understanding she believes that they exist but not that they are beings worthy of our worship." Nanuet can see that the last comment has irked Minerva and he places his hand on her arm to calm her. "Not everybody has the same beliefs, that is how this world works. The Gods though, they work in strange ways and perhaps someday she will see that they watch over her and have sway in her life whether she puts her faith in them or not." 

"About your other comments, just take the treasures that Mr. Gonzalez offers as gifts, as that is how they are presented. We will see his motives later as they are revealed. And yes, I do believe it would have been uncomfortable for you to be seated at the other table, so I am glad that I was able to save you from that."

"It seems so odd to me that they should hide the fact that they are wizards. Where I come from Wizards were the oppressors " Minerva says in a confidential tone. "You are a very wise man, and I would do well to remember that I once walked in their shoes. I know what a terrifying position it is to be in. What it is like to hide who you are." She shakes her dark curls "It is no wonder that she does not trust me. I will try and be more patient with her. Perhaps we can learn from each other."  She grasps his hands in hers and looks into his eyes. "Thank you for listening to me, Nanuet. It means a lot to me to have someone that I can confide in. Someone that I can trust."

Nanuet's eyes meet Minerva's and he falters for a moment, unable to speak for a brief period. He smiles and pulls his gaze away, then talks. "When you spend a lot of time alone, listening is something that you become very good at." Nanet says solemnly. "In my long life I will have many tales to listen to and I hope I can take some wisdom from each one."

At the next table over, Chester asks Clarisse, "Mmm. How do you like the chicken, Miss Townsend? The corn bread's good, too. How have you been? I haven't seen you lately and I've missed you."  She replies, "It's only been a few days. And you've been rather busy yourself Marshall Martin."

Chester replies, "I guess I have Mr. Rixton to thank for that. I haven't had much to do yet. Just transferring a prisoner to the stagecoach. I'll be busy until the Earps get back. The Cowboy Gang is having a power struggle. That's why they're causing more trouble these days. Try to be careful. Don't go around alone. The cowboys may try to go after me and my friends. But enough of such grim talk. Tell me what songs you're singing tonight."

She rattles off the names of a dozen songs, only two or three of which Chester recognizes. She then tells him about growing up back east and how much she disliked the girls boarding school that he father had sent her to. That was where she learned about being a proper lady, but from what she's seen in Promise City, the west doesn't appear to have the same value system as what she learned in school. She then lowers her voice and tells Chester of some of the more scandalous things she's heard his cousin mention that go on at the Gay Lady.

He says with a wink, "Oh really. Nothing illegal, I hope. Why didn't you like the boarding school? Not many people have such a chance to get a good education."   She replies, "Oh, the book learning was fine. I just didn't care for the headmistress that much." She pauses and then says, "I guess the main think I disliked was that it kept me away from my father during his final years. I would have liked to have spent that time with him."  Chester states, "That's a shame. You must have loved him very much. He sounds like a nice man. I would have liked to meet him."  

Minerva notices Nanuet's discomfort and keeps the conversation light for the remainder of the meal, while keeping a casual eye on Chester and Clarisse. "I believe that Clarisse is working at the Lucky Lady this evening. Chester will let us know when our duties are over. If you wish we can join them there or perhaps we could go for an after dinner stroll if you have no where else that you must be."   "I should check in on things at the Lucky Lady, especially with Jake and Ruby away, but I think I would like a stroll, that would be nice, besides I think I owe you a story."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 122, “Dinner and a Play”, Monday, March 20th, 1882, 5:00 P.M.*

Ruby declares "No more being serious. I'm just not very relaxed with this bad week that's why I needed to come here with you. I'll try to do better." Ruby kisses Jake back, just as hard as he kissed her. "How's that?" she smiles, "Better?"  "Now, let's get some ice and then we can go see Mr. Clum. What else do we HAVE to do today? I like shopping," she says, her smile growing wider.   "Let's figure it out on the way." Jake says pushing her towards her shoes, "It will do good to move around."

"Ok, ok." Ruby puts her stockings and shoes on quickly. She checks herself out in the mirror, trying to push down her fluffy hair. "Too much brushing," she says to reflection, shaking her hair around her. "Ready!" she says cheerfully, pushing her arm though Jake's. 

They make their way downstairs and stop at the desk for directions to the newspaper office, to see Mr. Clum. They walk over slowly, with every step Ruby felt better. Once at the office they knock and enter. "Hello? We're looking for Mr. Clum..."  A tall, handsome man with a receeding hairline wearing a nice suit and with a brushy mustache walks over towards them. "Hello, I am John Clum. How can I help you?"

Ruby stands up tall and reaches out her hand, flashing a dazzling smile. "Mr. Clum, we meet at last. My name is Ruby West, this is Jake Cook. We own the Lucky Lady Saloon in Promise City. We're friends of Chumbley's."  He states, "Ah yes, the young lady who forced a reprint of my paper by not being dead! Not that I'm complaining, you're good paying customers. Now what can I do for you?"   "Yes, that was a rather unfortunate incident," she laughs. "I'm also not complaining." 

"Well, we are here in town for personal reasons and we figured we'd stop in and tell you what a wonderful reporter Chumbley is. Truth be told, the other newspaper man is a drunk and gets all the stories wrong, constantly printing false facts and such. But Mr. Chumbley always strives to get all facts correct, down to the smallest detail. But all this traveling is killing the poor halfling! It's very difficult for him to keep current on all the news. Perhaps you would consider opening an office for him in Promise City? He'd be wonderful, I know it. I mean, we weren't going to put an ad in the paper," she turns momentarily to Jake, "Right darling?" She flips her hair back to Clum, "But Chumbley convinced us and we are very glad we did. Our Grand Opening was very successful." 

"Anyway, I just felt you should know he's a very valuable asset to you and I hope you realize it, and don't let someone else snatch him away!"  Clum replies, "Oh, I appreciate the hard work the little guy does, and he's well paid for this efforts. I don't think the riding back bothers him that much, it gives him a chance to chat with the other folks on the stage. Nice of you to speak well of him though. Well, if there's nothing else I need to get back to work. With all of the Cowboy Gang goings on we're putting out a paper a day!"

"You're quite welcome. But just to add, you might make more money in Promise City if the news was slightly more current." She continues quickly with a smile, "Of course, you don't need me to tell you that  Yes, we've had some Cowboy Gang run ins ourselves as of late. They seem to have taken a liking to us. What's the latest news? Or should I buy a paper?" Ruby laughs.

He states, You should buy a paper, but I'll tell you the top story. Reliable witnesses to the shooting of Morgan Earp confirm that Frank Stilwell was one of those responsible and Ike Clanton is also suspected as being invovled."  She states, "That certainly IS a big story. Where do you think this Stilwell fellow is? Here in Tombstone?"   Clum replies, "He and the Clantons haven't been seen since Saturday night. Marshall Williams rode out to the Clanton Ranch this morning and neither Ike or Billy Clanton were around."

Jake states, "I'll be a big spender and purchase one, it only seems fair." "Well, good to know we shouldn't be in much danger here. Thank you Mr. Clum and it was a pleasure meeting you. Jake will take a paper for us and I'll leave the two of you to your other business.. But I do hope if you're ever in Promise City you'll come and hear me sing. Then I can get an official review!" She turns on her heel and gives him a smile over her shoulder before bouncing outside to wait for Jake. 

Before they leave Jake inquires about purchasing for a nominal fee any large stacks of unsold papers they may have. He explains he wants them for packing material. Jake also inquires about purchasing some blank paper for hand making books for a friend of his.   Clum says, "Sorry, but we sell any unsold newspapers to the dynamite factory. They use them as packing material too."

While outside there Ruby glances around the street watching the days interactions, relaxing as every moment passes.  After saying goodbye to Mr. Clum Jake takes Ruby by the arm and says, "Let's see if Deputy Marshall Williams wants to talk to us and then do some shopping."  "Alright baby. I feel better already." She lets Jake lead the way to the Marshal.

Jake and Ruby arrive at the jail looking for Marshall Williams.  They arrive to find the jail door locked. Looking through the window Williams appears to be inside, holding a shotgun in his lap. Jake raps on the door.   William's looks out before unlocking the door. He ushers Jake and Ruby inside. "Just being careful," he states adding "I'll feel better when another Deputy gets back."  

"Sure, I can understand that. Does that mean you'd rather not talk then? It's not for his ears." Jake says gesturing towards Gifford.  Marshall replies, "I don't think it matters much if we talk in front of him or not . My guess is that as soon as Wyatt returns he'll shoot and kill Gifford within a few moments."   "They have certainly sped up the court system here in Tombstone." Jake comments dryly.   Williams says, "The circuit judge won't be back for a few weeks. Wyatt is not inclined to wait in his current mood." 

Jake continues, "Gifford may know something Wyatt does not, you might try and slow him down a tad.”   Willaim’s says, "I'm not sure that he has anything Wyatt doesn't already been told. Two of the Cowboy Gang, , Sherm MacMasters, and Turkey Creek Johnson, didn't go along with what happened to Morgan and have decided to switch sides. They've told the Earp brothers everything they knew and are now with them." 

Jake says, “I was hoping you were more willing to trade information on the Cowboy gang since the last we spoke."    William’s replies, "What do you want to know?"  Jake states, "What can you tell me about Johnny Ringo? I think he's trying to kill me and I'd like to stop him."  "You think?" Ruby cuts in, "He IS trying to kill us. And he wanted us to try to help kill the Earps too. Bastard. And look what Billy Claibourne did!" She shows her bruised shoulder and scar. "So I returned the favor but he wasn't as lucky as me."

"Yes, I was going to tell you Billy Claibourne is dead and therefore the fight over who will lead the gang gets narrower." Jake looks at Ruby and sighs.  She furrows her brows at him curiously but says nothing.

Williams lowers his voice and glances back to the cell. He says, "Maybe we shouldn't be speaking in front of Gifford. According to MacMasters and Johnson both Stilwell and Ringo think the Earps were responsible for what happened out at the farmhouse, not you. They killed Morgan as revenge for what happened to their friends."

"Yes, perhaps we better talk another time." Jake says. "If any of the gang speaks to Gifford, would you let me know? It may be important, you understand."   Williams replies, "Yeah, according to MacMasters and Williams there were three pairs all seeking to be the top leader. They were involved in a game of one-upmanship. One of those groups was Billy Claibourne with Joshua Ramsey as his second. Both of them were killed out at the farmhouse. The next pair is Silwell with Ike Clanton as his second. The final pair are Ringo with Pony Deal as his second. 

Each of those three pairs apparently had their own financial backing too. We suspect Silwell and Clanton are backed by Ike's brother Phineas.  We're not sure of who was financing Ringo and Deal but we think it's somebody further east, from either Galeyville or Promise City. Claibourne and Ramsey we think were back were backed by somebody further north, from either the town of Dos Cabezas or Willcox, but I guess now we'll never know with them and their followers all dead."

Jake says, "You heard that the new deputy in Promise City killed Pony Deal?"  Williams replies, "No I hadn't. That's news to me. I don't think that the Earps have heard that yet either. Good, one less Cowboy to worry about, although that may just make Ringo angry. Seems to me that he'd be going after that Deputy instead of you. We'd better keep a close eye on Buckskin Frank Leslie then. He's always tried to distance himself from the Cowboys, even works as a bartender at the Earp's Oriental Saloon. According to MacMasters he's in thick with Ringo's faction. With Deal gone Ringo may look to making Leslie his new second."

Jake says, "That's good to know. Look we have more to talk about, just not here. One more thing before we leave today, which faction was Gifford in? I assume Ringo’s? I bet he knows who is financing that group."   William’s replies, "I can't say, I'm not that familiar with him, just heard his name before. He's not from Tombstone. Ringo's main base of operation was Galeyville so if Gifford was from the eastern part of the county then he was one of Ringo's boys."

Jake states, "Good enough. Good luck until the Earps get back, and keep your head down. We can talk tomorrow out of earshot of him if Earps get back. I'll be leaving on the Wednesday stage." 

Once outside Jake says to Ruby, "Darling, treasure of my eye, if that fat smelly no account Gifford tells the gang that Ruby West wiped out the farm house and the others they probably won't be sending you a thank you card. I assume we can trust Williams but I don't really know that yet. He did tell us useful things, but that doesn't mean he is not connected for sure. Please try not to put a target on your back, it doesn't match your outfit." Jake takes her hands and accidentally bumps the ring. "Let's go shopping."

Ruby considers Jake's words for a moment before speaking. "If that fat smelly no account tells them that they'll all laugh at him. No one would believe that little ol' me wiped out the entire farmhouse and all those Cowboys. But you're right, I shouldn't have said anything. Maybe you could remind me from now on? I seem to forget." Ruby kisses Jake gently while looking him in the eyes, "Thank you for looking out for me. No one really ever has." With that she grabs his hand and they take off for a whirl wind shopping spree. 

They casually walk up and down the streets, entering many stores, having most of their packages delivered to their hotel. Jake notices Ruby's stress seems to be melting away. Any comments about the ring on her finger she just smiles and says nothing. Ruby happily models dresses for Jake and he chooses one for the next night and a couple more to bring home. Jake also chooses some new outfits and he surprisingly doesn't mind getting them fitted and tailored. They buy Chester a cigar as a congratulations for becoming the new Deputy Marshal. 

They look in the Gun shop for anything unique or interesting. Ruby drags Jake into the jewelry store but she doesn't find anything she likes as much as the ruby ring she has her eye on in Promise City. They stop in Fly's photo shop and introduce themselves. Of course while they are out they buy chocolates. After an afternoon of shopping they head back to their room to get ready for dinner. 

Ruby dons Jake's favorite green dress and wears only her silver heart earrings and a simple black choker. She makes sure to take a shawl to cover her bruise. Jake gets dressed in one of his new outfits and Ruby helps him with his matching spade cufflinks. Once they are ready they head downstairs to have dinner.

Jake holds the chair for Ruby at their table. He orders two whiskeys and a pitcher of ice water. "I don't even know what the menu is," He chuckles, "I told the chef to make it special." He flexes his arms a bit, still testing the fit of his new ash grey waist coat. The thought crosses his mind to have some more unnoticable pockets sewn into both the inside and out. He folds his hands on the table and just watches Ruby's eyes. 

She is looking about the room and back to her dress to make sure it is resting flawlessly on her. It isn't, he notes to himself, and it shouldn't be. Jake always thought she looked better with something a little out of place, it was truer to her nature. Besides, she'd be beautiful in a feed sack. Ruby catches him staring at her but as she is going to speak, the waiter brings the whiskey and ice water. 

Jake just nods as thanks and reaches across for her left hand. He takes it up to his lips and gives her fingers a slow and simple kiss. Instead of letting her hand go he plunges it into the ice water. Ruby gives a little gasp but Jake just smiles at her and stares into her eyes. It seems like she wants to speak but Jake with his overpowering smile stares her down. 

After what is probably longer than necessary, he removes her hand from the water and gently twists the ring off. She pulls her hand back leaving the ring in Jake's fingers. While she is drying her hand with the pale linen napkin he is drying the ring on the reddish brown scarf that tops his white linen shirt. He then takes some time admiring the stone in the lamp light before speaking. "Pretty. I can see why you were tempted to put it on."

"It is VERY pretty," Ruby replies, "But you've saved me from the evil curse of it, yet again you are my knight in shining armor," she teases then continues softly, "What would I do without you?" Those words come out of Ruby's mouth as serious as anything she has ever said. "Why don't you put that away before it ensnares me again.  So are you going to tell me how much you like your green dress this time before it has to come off?" she smiles, her eyes glittering in the candlelight. She throws her shoulders back and gives a little wiggle.

Jake puts the ring over the first knuckle of the smallest finger of his left hand with the stone facing his palm. "That is a wonderful color on you, contending inadequately with your eyes and hair for attention. It does wrap you nicely, like a holiday present. A delight to behold and me eager to unwrap it. I must be the envy of every man in Promise City." 

He then starts turning the ring back and forth on his finger while his eyes travel over her shoulders, up her neck, lips, eyes, hair and back again. A crooked smile creeps on to his face and he reaches for his whiskey. Keeping his eyes locked on hers, he drinks nearly all the whiskey in his glass and places it down in the center of the table, leaving only about one quarter of an inch of liquid in the bottom. "Cursed, huh. That won't do. No self respecting knight should let that stand. Curses have to be lifted before the rental armor goes back." He carelessly drops the ring into his glass with a plop and clink. "Know any good magic words from that fairy tale book?" 

”I know quite a few magic words… Kentucky Bourbon… Dancing…. Green dresses…Take me to bed…They all work,” Ruby giggles. “Oh you want REAL magic words? Ok then, how about…. Magus Addictio … That should do the trick for whatever you’ve got in mind.” 

Jake swirls the whiskey and ring around in glass, the ring clinks faintly as it goes around, and holds the glass at an angle over the candle flame. Ruby looks on curiously, her eyebrows furrowed. When he is satisfied that it has warmed up sufficiently he tilts it a little more and lets some whiskey drip down the side of the glass. In a quick sweeping move he passes the side of the glass through the flame, lighting the dripping whiskey and leading the flame into the glass. He replaces the glass in the center of the table, the whiskey burning brightly. Ruby watches both mesmerized and amused. Jake wiggles his fingers over the glass and says “Magus Addictio!” Grinning he places his hand completely over the glass and the flame goes out. He fishes out the ring with two fingers and dips it and shakes it in the ice water. He picks up the whiskey glass in his other hand and finishes it off. "Good knights are not wasteful,” he says with a wink. Finally he dries the ring on his neck scarf again. 

Extending the ring out in front of Ruby, he turns is slowly back and forth letting the candle light reflect and shine on it almost mesmerizing. "Look carefully. Can you feel anything? Do you have a strong desire to marry George Eastman? Are you feeling ensnared or enslaved?" 

Ruby carefully and thoroughly gazes at the ring. She squints her eyes and moves her head back and forth looking at every angle, letting her long hair caress her shoulders as she does. Suddenly she blurts out, “Nope, no desire whatsoever. As a matter of fact I have no desire to even talk to or see George Eastman ever again. I’m amazed by how proficient my knight is. Although, wait a minute, I think I do feel something…” Ruby furrows her brows playfully, “I am feeling a bit spellbound at the moment…yes, it’s this funny tingly feeling inside… I think it’s coming from…you.” One of the corners of her lips slowly rises turning into a half smile. “Yes, you’ve got me. Now the question is, what are you going to do with me?”

Jake closes one eye and scratches his beard several times, "That is quite a conundrum. I'll have do ponder that... but for now," he reaches out and takes her right hand, "why don't you wear this." He pushes the ring onto her finger. "It's perfectly safe now, and I'm sure my friend won't mind you borrowing it for our evening out. Seems a shame to hide it in a box when it looks perfectly lovely all sparkly and bright there on your hand." Jake releases her hand as the waiter arrives and serves them. While the waiter is pouring the wine, Jake says, "I can suffer through what other people think, as long as I am sure of what you think." 

Ruby and Jake are served a dinner consisting of a walnut salad with dried tomatoes, an onion soup, and a venison loin with mushroom gravy, baked rolls. A fine bottle of wine accompanies the meal. Jake nods to the waiter as he finishes pouring and departs, "I thought you might be telling me you were having doubts, or worse." He raises his glass to her and waits for her to do the same. "No doubts." He says with a smile, "to no doubts."  

Ruby raises her glass with one hand and rests the other on Jake's thigh. She flashes him a dazzling smile, the one she has just for him. "No doubts." They both breathe a sigh of relief as they clink their glasses together and sip their wine. "Very nice," Ruby comments and takes another sip.  During the dinner the hotel clerk delivers the ticket to the table, commenting "Best two seats in the house." They proceed to Schieffelin Hall, built the previous year and named after Ed Schieffelin, Tombstone's founder when he first discovered silver there a mere five years earlier. 

This evening's performance is by Pauline Markham's entertainment troupe, with Josephine Marcus in the lead performance. They dedicate this night's show to Morgan Earp, who had been in attendance at the premiere on Saturday night. The show itself is a three act summary of dramas, with excepts from various Shakespearian plays and Italian operas. While both Ruby and Jake had witnessed better performances before it is certainly above-average for what one might expect in a rural mining town.

Ruby sits in awe at the show. The seats actually were the best in the house and it had been a long time since she could enjoy a performance and it was even more special to be sharing it with Jake.   After the show is over Ruby gives Jake a passionate kiss. "Thank you baby for taking me here. I'm having a great time," and Jake can tell by the smile on her face that she means it.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 123, “Star Gazing”, Monday, March 20th, 1882, 6:30 P.M.*

When the meal at the Alhambra is finished Chester arrives at their table and they go over to the Lucky Lady together.  Nanuet smiles and lightly squeezes Minerva's hand as they get up to leave.  He says, "I am sorry if I seem nervous this evening. I have a few things to sort out and... well I just can't seem to think straight around you. You are a captivating woman in many ways."   

Minerva lowers her lashes in what appears to be modesty, as she attempts to hide her own vulnerable feelings. ‘Captivating‘ Minerva thinks. What an appropriate word for how I feel. I do feel like a prisoner, for these are not feelings that I would choose freely. I have never felt this fluttering before and I can not seem to reason clearly. I do not care to be led by emotion or by the gods for that matter, and would feel much better if I could be sure that these feelings were true and not brought on by circumstance." 

She looks back up at Nanuet and her eyes soften in affection as she smiles demurely and murmurs,” Yes, It seems that I have a few things to sort out also." 

They arrive at the Lucky Lady.  Nanuet checks in and tends to any chores that need to be done. Before doing so he makes sure that Minerva is comfortable and gets her a drink. Nanuet tries to be brisk in his duties and finds himself going out of his way to keep an eye on Minerva. As his work is nearly done he calls out to Chester that he needs a hand with something quickly. 

Minerva sits at the table sipping her drink, perhaps a little to quickly, and attempts to strike up a conversation with Clarisse. She talks about Chester, putting in a good word or two for him, telling Clarisse how dependable and thoughtful he is "He is such a gentleman to have brought you flowers.... and doesn't he look handsome this evening, all gussied up in his suit." They discuss his new position as Deputy Marshall, which Clarisse seems much impressed with, and go on to talk about more neutral topics such as the new church and the festival coming up. 

It seems like Minerva is doing most of the talking and eventually the conversation tapers off. Minerva keeps looking toward the back room where Chester and Nanuet have disappeared and finally getting too fidgety to sit any longer she makes her excuses to Clarisse and goes outside to stand on the porch and gaze at the stars. As she does so Luna spots her and swoops down to keep her company.

Nanuet says, "Chet, come here for a minute please, I need a hand with something."  "Sure, be right there. Excuse me for just a moment Clarisse, I am sure this won't take long."   Nanuet walks to the stock room and Chester follows. Nanuet waits for Chester before lifting a large crate. "Thanks for the hand, I really just wanted to ask you how things were going with Clarisse."

Chester replies "Well, we have only been on a few dates, but I think it is going well. She is a young girl looking for a respectable man and me being deputy now should work in my favor. Thanks for helping me out with the chaperoning tonight. So what's going on with you and Minerva, you seem to be spending quite a bit of time together. I saw you looking at her at dinner. And what about Sonoma?" 

"What about Sonoma?" Nanuet snapped, then sighed. "Sorry Chet, forgive me. It's been a long day." Nanuet begins to unpack the crate and organize his thoughts before continuing. "The way I saw it, nothing between Sonoma and I never really evolved. She has her mind on many other things, or so I thought. I had thought that it wasn't working out between us and had been keeping my distance to not cause problems, she however had just been doing what she thought I wanted and working hard on the ranch. 

You should take a ride out sometime, it is really something to see now. Anyways, she still has feelings for me, or at least she did earlier today. I didn't know what to expect, but certainly not that. I, well I think I have some sort of bond with Minerva. I like her, we seem to complement each other well. Not sure where it will lead, but I think I would like to explore the options. If it is OK with you and your date is over I think Minerva and I are going to go for a stroll now. Thanks for the help." 

Nanuet returns out of the back room to see Clarisse sitting alone and Minerva nowhere to be found.  "She went outside, on the porch I think, to get some air." Clarisse says in a sweet voice. 
"Thanks, I know you have to sing tonight so Minerva and I are going to go catch up on some things. I hope you and Chester had a nice evening." Nanuet straightens his clothes and grabs a flower from a vase on the bar. "Ruby's touch I am sure he thinks. He breaks the stem off so that it is only a few inches long and then heads out to the porch.  Nanuet watches Minerva through the door way for a moment then steps outside. 

Following her set of songs Clarisse returns to Chester's table. Before they engage in conversation Harry Rote, who had been the accompanist on piano comes over. He says to Clarisse "That was wonderful. I'm sorry that you were so limited by having to sing the few songs that I can play." She smiles back at him and says, "There is nothing to apologize for Harry, you're new at this, and you've great expanded your repertoire considerably in just the past week." He replies, "Just the past few days actually. With Helen Barker out of town Stanley has been able to spend most of yesterday and today teaching these to me. I've only been able to pay him for my regular one-hour lesson but he doesn't mind spending the extra time. I think he's feeling more than a little guilty about not being able to play here anymore."

"We won't tell Mrs. Barker about any of that will we, Miss Townsend?" Chester says to Harry, "Your secret is safe with us, Harry. She's not someone to have mad at you." Harry chuckles, "You're right about that, Chester. Or should I say, Deputy Martin." Chester replies, "Hey. We've known each other long enough not to be formal." 

Clarisse says, "Have you asked Mrs. Kale for some lessons? She knows quite a lot about music. She favors classical music, but some of the customers like the change of pace."  "I'll ask her the next time I see her." Harry goes back on stage to play some lively bar songs. Chester leans closer to Clarisse. "Have I ever told you that your singing was first thing that got me to notice you?" 
She replies, "No, you haven't. It seems like being a Marshall agrees with you, Mr. Martin. You look happier and more sure of yourself." 

"I do? Hmm. Must be because I can do some good here in town. The Cowboys are getting more and more dangerous. I need to see that my friends will be safe. Are you going to sing some more? I could spend the whole night listening to you." Clarisse giggles, "You're too kind. I'll go back up, but for now let's just talk."

Outside, Nanuet approaches Minerva and says, "Here, I thought this might go well with your dress, you can put it in your hair." He reaches to tuck the flower behind her hair. "Ready for that walk we talked about earlier?"  Minerva reaches up and gently touches the flower in her hair. "Oh! How sweet." she says, surprised by the gesture. "No one has ever given me a flower. Gracias." She tucks her arm companionably in his and they set out on their stroll through the streets of Promise City‘s music and laughter can be heard through the swinging doors of the saloons as they head for the edge of town.

Nanuet states, "So, today has been an eventful day. This is a good way to end it. A stroll through a peaceful town with a beautiful woman on my arm. The stars are always out around here and seem so close. Sometimes I feel as though I could reach out and grab one."

Minerva gives Nanuet an amused look, "Since this is one of the few days since I've moved here that I haven't been involved in a gunfight or a rescue mission or had to calm a hysterical cowboy while we searched for his missing lover I would say that today has been pleasantly un-eventful." 
She looks up at the twinkling stars of the night sky. "If you look at the constellations you can see the gods sitting among the stars. Is it true that in your culture your ancestors watch you from above also?"

He replies, "It is my personal belief that they do watch from above, yes. Can you show me any constellations? I have used the stars to guide me on several occasions, but I have never seen the Gods among them."

Mineva stops walking and positions Nanuet in the direction that she wants him to look. She lays one hand on his back and leans her head in close beside his so that they are looking at the same spot in the sky. She looks to the heavens and begins pointing out the most obvious objects. 
"Do you see that bright object up there? That is Mercury, he is the speedy messenger god and moves very fast through the sky delivering his messages. He is the one that Senor Jake honors as Hermes. And sitting in the heavens over there, the big blood-red one, that is Mars. He is the god of war. I'm sure that he is having himself a grand time with the cowboy gang and the Earps." She says without humor. 

"And way up there, do you see it? "She tilts her head way back, exposing her slender neck, and stretching upwards points high in the sky. "The one that shines most brightly of all?" She leans in closer to guide him, causing his head to angle in the direction that she is pointing. She is unaware of the affect that she is having as, her soft, fragrant hair brushes his face. 

Her voice takes on a soft reverent tone. "She is Venus, The goddess of love and beauty. Of all the gods and goddesses in the heavens, she is the most powerful for she is never distracted from her duties and thinks of nothing but love..." Almost to herself, Mineva continues "and the one to be feared most.. for the quickest way to the soul is through the heart.” She says unconsciously, placing her hand over her heart.. "You can be certain that if she should instruct her son, Cupid, to target you with his arrow, that his aim will be true." 

Minerva grows silent, suddenly aware of the darkness and Nanuet's closeness, but she does not move away. Instead she stands silently under the desert stars and as she gazes up at the goddess of love, she ponders the power of her gods and the man who stands beside her.  Nanuet lowers his head and turns around slowly, his face only inches from Minerva's. He looks into her eyes and he speaks softly, barely above a whisper. "So the Gods control even who we love? Is it possible to fall in love without the Gods intervention?"

Minerva turns into his embrace and with a tremor in her voice whispers uncertainly, "I do not know." She holds his eyes with her own. "For I have never loved before..." she almost says "now." but catches herself before the thought escapes.  She shakes her head and with more conviction softly continues, "No, I will not believe it. The gods can not force me to love, they are only allowed to show me the love that is before me." 

"Do you not believe in fate, Nanuet? The gods are. We cannot change their will anymore than we can breath without air. We can only choose to accept or deny the path that they place before us."
"I do believe in fate, yes." Nanuet says, then turns his head to the side. "I... I just am a little overwhelmed at the moment. Let's not kid ourselves, there is definitely something growing between us, and I do want to explore the possibilities, believe me. It's just that you made me think with what you said about the Gods and Cupid's arrow. Let's keep walking and I can try and explain." 

Nanuet offers his hand to Minerva before he begins walking. "When I first came to this town I was lonely. I came here to take care of something, something that I had been pursuing for a long time.” Minerva notices the haunted look in his eyes.   

He continues, “Then once the task was completed, I realized how empty my life really was and how alone I was. I sought companionship with Sonoma, the young wood elf that resides at the ranch now and works at the Lucky Lady sometimes. I courted her, and while it all started out OK, it soon withered, or so I thought. She seemed preoccupied with working on the ranch and I thought that the relationship just didn't work out. I moved on and filled my time with helping my new friends and with our adventures." 

Nanuet stops and glances at Minerva, "Are you with me so far?" Minerva nods so Nanuet continues.  "With the recent events between us, the healing you performed on me, your dream, and the sharing of your past I know a bond is forming between us.”   She states, "But, I felt the bond when I first saw you, before everything that happened. It is why I followed you to the cowboy ranch. It's what caused me to cure you beyond my abilities.” 

He says, “Earlier today I went to speak with Sonoma, just a friendly gesture. It did not go as planned. She still has feelings for me and I was surprised to find that out, as she have never before displayed them that I could recall. I let her know that I wanted to remain friends but not pursue anything else romantically." 

Nanuet stops his steps and again looks into Minerva's eyes. "So, it is your comment about the Gods and Cupid's aim being true that has sent my head spinning a bit. I do not want to anger the Gods or fight against their will, but at the same time I think I have moved on and no longer have a romantic interest in Sonoma. My change in feelings had occurred before we had even met and today was just a chance to express that to her, although the timing seems interesting, perhaps just a coincidence. I am just not sure what to do at this point. I know I am blabbering on now."

She sighs in confusion and growing frustration as she tries to explain, "So much has happened so quickly. . I am so confused...I have never felt this way and I do not like or recognize these feelings that I have for you. They are so strange and quite unsettling to me," she says turning away, clenching her fists as she talks into the empty sky. 

"I did not come to Promise City in search of romance. I was content with my own company. I knew my purpose. And now the goddess has led me here, I do not know for what purpose.” She turns and looks at him, the uncertainty apparent in her eyes. "Don't you see, I know that I must trust her, but she's not being very clear, and well, damn it! I have no experience in these matters and I just don't know what I'm supposed to do with these feelings!" 

Minerva turns away again and stares into the night struggling to regain her composure. "By the goddess I am blathering like an idiot! she thinks. Embarrassed by her outburst she turns back to Nanuet and attempts to lighten the situation. " I am fairly certain that the gods will not punish you for no longer having a romantic interest in Sonoma. I do not think that Romantic interests are the same as love are they? "As I said, I have no experience in this area. Perhaps we should seek council from Ruby when she returns from Tombstone. I am sure she would know the answer."

Nanuet stands, shocked by Minerva's outburst. He tries to react, to answer and respond to the questions and comments as they come flying from the woman's lips, but she keeps going, even clenching her fists at points. Finally she calms and turns back to him. Nanuet refrains from moving to comfort her, not wanting to confuse things more. Instead he tries to keep the mood light and talks. 

"No, certainly not the same as love. That is something I have yet to experience as well. It scares me to think that Ruby may be the one that we should seek council from but I suppose you are right, she may have some insight into this. In the meantime, I see nothing wrong with enjoying each other's company. Shall we walk?"

Minerva, nods relieved that Nanuet did not come right out and call her a crazy woman. Gods, what had come over her? Well perhaps, she was crazy, but with everything that happened in the last few days it was certainly understandable if she was losing her mind!  She takes the arm that Nanuet offers and walks beside him in silence.

Nanuet and Minerva walk together arm in arm in a comfortable silence for quite some time. 

"Well, I am not sure I have ever really been over in this area before. Time to head back I think, I'll walk you back to the boarding house." They continue to walk leisurely, sharing some light conversations, discussing Minerva's plan for the upcoming festival, Nanuet's lack of plans for his future, and other goings on. 

"Well, we're here. Another day gone by. Have a pleasant sleep Miss Florencia, perhaps we can share a meal tomorrow? I have to visit Miss Kate, have a favor to ask her, but other than that don't really have any plans. Keep an eye on things for Jake and Ruby I guess, nothing too taxing."
Minerva smiles up at Nanuet and bids him a good night reassuring him that she had a lovely evening and will see him tomorrow.  

She climbs the stairs to her room and shutting the door behind her with a fire in her eyes stomps over to the icons on the dresser and demands "I don't know what you have in mind for me goddess, but I have made an utter fool of myself this evening and am none the wiser for it. I do not understand these turbulent feelings. nor do I like them! I would appreciate a little more clarity from you." She sighs heavily and plops down on the bed. "It's times like this that I wish I had a mother to talk to." she moans. 

She strips off her dress and crawls under the covers but She soon realizes that with all this self pity and confusion running around her head that sleep is impossible. She gets back up and throwing on a loose fitting robe sneaks back down the stairs and into the yard, where she practices with her rapier until the goddess Aurora arrives to puts out the stars. She pushes herself hard, clearing her mind of all thought as she focuses on the fencing positions. 1st, 2nd, ....Finally, exhausted and panting, beads of sweat shimmering on her brow she drags herself back up the stairs, drops her clothes to the floor and falls into the bed.

After escorting Minerva home, Nanuet passes by the Lucky Lady to make sure things are OK. Once that is done he decides to spend the night at the grove. He calls to Maska, preferring not to be alone. "So girl, what do you think? I think I am crazy too. I got kissed by someone I didn't expect to today, and didn't kiss the one I really wanted to. Irony." Nanuet talks with Maska at some length, trying to sort out his thoughts before doing his usual reverie.

At the Lucky Lady, Chester and Clarisse chat for a half-hour, mostly upon his and her reflections of the town and the people living in it. She appears to be immensely proud to be seen with the new Sheriff. She says, "I have one more set to sing here then have to head over to the Comique. I had tonight off but Al asked me to sing a few songs there to finish up the night."

He says, "I'll be glad to escort you over there. I can think of no better place than to be with you." Clarisse sings to loud and boisterous applause. She thanks Harry for accompanying her and leaves the stage. "That was great. They really like you out there. Take a breath before you go over to the Comique." She sits for a while. "I'm alright now. Let's go. I don't want to keep them waiting." 

Chester takes her arm in his. "What a wonderful night. A beautiful woman at my side who sings her heart out. A job I can feel proud of. It can't get any better than this." Clarisse sings a larger set of songs at the Comique. At her break Chester walks over to the stage with a glass of water. "Here you go, Miss Townsend." She takes a long drink. "Thank you Mr. Martin. I can't wait until Harry can play these tunes. A variety is more interesting for me and the customers." "Well I think they're plenty interested. I'll see you back to the Hotel when you're done." 

When Clarisse finishes performing, Chester walks her home. They stop at the front door. "I had a lovely evening. Can I call you Clarisse? Miss Townsend is so formal. You can call me Chester, but my friends call me Chet." "I had a wonderful time, too... Chet. Good night." "When I find out my schedule, then I can set up another date. Would you be interested?" "Yes, I would. Try not to get tangled up with those Cowboys again." 

"I can't make any promises, but I'll try." Chester leans in and kisses her. he wraps her in his arms and they stand there for a minute. Finally she pulls away. "I hope I wasn't being too forward."  "Oh no. No one's ever kissed me like that before. It felt very nice. If I can't feel safe with a Deputy Marshall, who can I feel safe with? I must go before my cousin wonders where I am." She reluctantly lets go of Chester's hand before going inside. Chester goes home to sleep with a big grin on his face.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 124, “Poker in Tombstone”, Monday, March 20th, 1882, 6:45 P.M.*

Some seventy miles to the northwest of Tombstone is the town of Tucson.    The Earp Brothers have just loaded Morgan’s Casket on the westbound train to California. James Earp is saying goodbye to his brothers as he prepares to board the train. His wife and stepdaughter are already on board and Wyatt is saying his goodbyes when he spots somebody familiar further down the tracks peering out from behind another parked train. 

Wyatt instructs Virgil and James to remain talking on the platform while he heads onto the train and then slips out the door on the opposite side. He grabs his brother Warren and new allies Sherm MacMasters and Turkey Creek Johnson. The four of them make their way around the long way where they manage to spy Ike Clanton and Frank Stilwell carrying rifles and watching Virgil and James. Wyatt deduces that they are waiting for him to exit the train and rejoin his brothers. 

Just as the train is about to leave at 7:00pm  James Earp climbs on board, leaving Virgil standing alone on the tracks. There is some hurried conversation between the Clantons and Stilwell. Stillwell then raises his rifle towards Virgil while Ike continues to argue. “Let’s do it,” Wyatt exclaims as he and his companions step forward. A voice from somewhere further over that sounds very much like Billy Clanton’s yells, “Look out Ike.” 

Ike Clanton drops his gun and manages to roll beneath the nearest train while Stilwell starts to turn. He is partially turned around and now facing the Wyatt and his three companions when his body gets riddled with bullets and buckshot. They briefly look for the two Clanton brothers but both seem to have high tailed it out of there. 

Warren reminds Wyatt that they have no formal jurisdiction in Tucson or Pima County for that matter. “Good point,” Wyatt says, commenting that nobody has come to investigate the shots. MacMasters says “May not have heard it, the train was just pulling out then.” They four collect Virgil and head back to their hotel, leaving Stilwell’s body lying beside the train tracks.

Back in Tombstone, Ruby loops her arm through Jake's and they head over to Neil Cassidy's Saloon to play cards.   Standing outside Jake retrieves his pocket watch from his new vest, which causes him to admire the vest again. "I have to admit," he says running his thumb over a lapel of dark brown silk, "at first I wasn't sure this looked good on me, but as usual you were correct." 

He checks the time and deposits the watch back, tracing a finger over one of the flowers in the thick pattern of woven roses, dusty rose in color over deep brown background. He brushes his the wool pants with his hands, the fabric dark brown like the lapels of his vest but with a tight and fine golden plaid. Satisfied he is presentable, he takes Ruby's hands and turns her one way and then the other. "Perfect," he nods and smiles. "Let us go in. Something about the name of this saloon is familiar....." 

Ruby gives a little curtsey at the compliment then takes Jake's hand to enter the saloon. "Yes, Silver Jake Cook, it does have a ring to it," she giggles. She stops suddenly in the doorway and looks at Jake with a grin, "Have I ever told you how handsome you are? How irresistible you are?"   

"You may have once, but my memory is a bit faulty." He squeezes her hand, "Feel free to remind me."   Ruby laughs and says, "You are the most handsome and sexy man I've ever known! How is that?" She giggles, gives him a quick kiss and they continue inside. 

The saloon isn't very crowded, it is a Monday night and they spot Cassidy right away. They approach him and Ruby notices Jake's eyes darting around looking for anything or anyone out of place. She squeezes his hand and smiles brightly at Cassidy, reaching out her right hand to him, "Good evening Neil." He takes her hand and kisses it, "Good evening Ruby," he nods, then extends his hand to Jake, "Jake. Glad the two of you decided to take me up on my offer. What can I get you?" 

"I'm feeling adventurous, why don't you serve us something, that isn't beer, you reserve for your favorite customers," Jake answers as he shakes Neil’s hand warmly. When Cassidy leaves them to have his bartender get the drinks Jake says to Ruby, "Are we going to play at different tables tonight, or are you going to clean me out?"

"Oh I don't want to not play with you baby..." Then she realizes Jake is kidding with her and she gives him a playful pinch on the arm. "Just for that I AM going to clean you out!" Cassidy brings them some drinks and after a few more minutes of chat they all head to a table.

Cassidy introduces Jake and Ruby two his partners, "This is Mike Liberty, he owns half of this place, and Finn O'Connor who owns the other quarter. Gentlemen, this is Jake Cook and Ruby West, they own half of the place that I gamble at in Promise City."   Finn acts as dealer, as Cassidy, Ruby and Jake are dealt in. The other two players at the table are introduced as Charlie Johnson and Paul Rivera.  Roger Fly comes in shortly thereafter for a bit to eat.

Between hands Jake asks Charlie in a amicable tone, "A bunch of Johnsons around these parts. Are you related to the Johnsons that own the barber shop in Promise City or a guy around here who goes by the name Turkey Creek?"  He replies "Neither, I'm related to the Johnsons of Rock Ridge."

The game starts with some friendly conversation, everyone being taken by Ruby's charms. However, soon enough the hands start getting large and the men start thinking about their cards instead of how much cleavage she is showing each time she wins a hand. The experienced card players very quickly determine that neither Johnson or Rivera are any good at poker. 

When they stop briefly to refresh drinks, Rivera has already lost over $50. The dealer Finn seems to be saddled with terrible luck tonight. He loses a big hand to Jakes three tens with three nines and another big hand to Ruby's ten high straight with an eight high straight. When they stop for the first break Rivera has lost around $90 and says he won't be joining them when they start back up. He mumbles something about being out classed and needing enough money left for a couple of drinks and a cheap whore at the cribs. Ruby giggles out loud at this despite trying to hold it in. The dealer is down over $100, having lost another big hand to Ruby who is up nearly $90 and ahead of everyone. Johnson, despite his lack of poker skills is about even, while Jake and Neil are both up.

Finn starts the game back aggressively when the break is over, determined to change his luck. Unfortunately he is dead wrong, losing one hand after another to Jake, and suckering Ruby in as well. Halfway to the next break he has lost another $100 and Jake covers him on his last bet that he was sure he was going to win. Although he seems angry, Finn apologizes and says he rather not play anymore tonight. Neil seems surprised, knowing that Finn has more cash reserves than that but doesn't say anything to him. Jake at this point is up over $200 and Johnson is still about even, periodically drawing good cards. 

"Jake," Neil says, "Why don't you deal? It would be my honor."  Jake answers, "Oh, no, Neil. This is your joint and I'm on holiday. I trust you, go ahead and lead us." Jake pushes him the cards Ruby has nearly lost everything she won before the first break and starts to pout. Jake catches her eye and shakes his head slightly, taking a slow deep breath. She nods, takes a breath and gets back to the game. The cards go quickly and at the second break Ruby is up over $100 including taking $50 from Jake in a big hand, Neil has lost all his winnings and is about even, Jake is still ahead but by less than $200 and Johnson to everyone's amazement is still about even. 

During the break Ruby is positively giddy, "This is so much fun! Winning is definitely better than losing," she says smiling from ear to ear. "Those sayings about being a good sport and enjoying the game are a load of crap."   Jake laughs, clicks his glass on hers and says, "You have discovered the truth of the matter, Ruby West." 

Jake stops to see Finn, chats with him for a minute. Finn confesses that his mind was elsewhere, having some personal trouble. Jake nods and pretends to listen for a bit with the appropriate sincerity, satisfied that Finn isn't angry with him he excuses himself to go back to the game.

They settle in after the break just the four of them; Cassidy, Cook, Johnson and West. Before very long Ruby and Jake are winning hand after hand from Neil Cassidy, and in no time he is down over $140 dollars split evenly between them. Johnson continues to keep about even, still not playing well but drawing just the right cards here and there. There drinks are refreshed and they continue at it. 

"Neil," Ruby say with a charming smile and a little forward lean towards him, "I feel bad that we are taking all your money tonight. Well, maybe just a little bad." She says with a laugh. "No don't feel bad Ruby, I am about to win it all back." 

Neil, however is quite wrong. Because out of the blue in a really big hand Johnson calls when Jake was sure the man would drop and won with a full house cleaning out Neil's table stake. Johnson now was nearly $90 over where he started, Ruby was up over $150 and Jake had amassed $275 over where he started. 

"That's enough for me tonight folks," Neil says all around and then to Johnson, "I suppose you are ready to take your winnings and go?"   "I think my luck is just getting hot if we can still play?" He replies and Neil looks surprised. "Fine by me, if you would like to see if you can win my money from Jake Cook. Jake would you deal after the break.?"  Jake, who was also surprised says, "Uh, sure. I'd be happy to."

"Jake, It's getting late and I still want to dance. Why don't you just tell him no?" Ruby rubs her body suggestively against Jake. "Now stop that, that's not fair." He says but doesn't stop her. "We've cleaned out both owners and it would be bad to blow off one of his customers. We'll play a little longer to make him happy. You could always pretend to be yawning and give us an excuse to not do this all night long." "So just clean him out and be done with it." 

"If it were just that easy." He replies and guides her back to the table. First hand back into the game everyone has very good cards, but Johnson was right his luck was good and with four sevens he took the largest pot of the night. Jake deals again and it is obvious that once again everyone has good cards. Jake calls him and Johnson lays a full house, threes over tens, and starts to pull in another good size pot when Ruby says, "Tut, tut Mr. Johnson I believe this one is mine" She demurely lays down her cards to reveal a full house queens over sixes. Behind her Neil Cassidy is chuckling. 

Charlie Johnson recovers himself and apologizes to Ruby. He looks at the stack of money in front of him, the predatory look on Jake's face, and finally at Neil Cassidy mouthing silently, 'Take it home, you fool'. Johnson suddenly yawns, and says, "It is very late. I wouldn't want to keep you tied up any longer Miss West." He bids goodnight and pulls the $223 over his starting stake into his pockets. He finishes his drink at the bar and is out the door. 

Ruby is just about bouncing in her seat and clapping her hands. "That was sooooo much fun. Did you see the look on his face?" She giggles and then laughs. "Yah, I did." Though he is still ahead for the evening, Jake calculates he lost $200 in the last two hands. "I'm up almost $80, but you my dear Ruby took away around as much Charlie Johnson for the evening. Congratulations." "Can we do this tomorrow?" She says giddily. Before Jake can answer she says, "Let's go dancing."

Jake replies, “Let me just finish up here.” Ruby slips a few bills deep down her bodice, getting a raised eyebrow from Jake then asks him to hold onto the rest for her. She bids everyone goodnight, kisses Jake and heads outside. Jake also says goodnight then takes care of the bill, which is fairly small considering what they drank. Jake makes sure to thank Cassidy again for his hospitality then meets up with Ruby outside. 

They wander around Tombstone until they hear some lively music and they follow the sound to a saloon that is still mobbed with people. They head inside to the sight of a bawdy scene, girls dancing on stage, people dancing in various spots around the saloon, some respectably, some not, drinks being spilled everywhere, poker playing, fights, drunks passed out in the corners and everything in between. Ruby smiles and takes Jake by the hand pulling him inside.

Jake and Ruby follow what they believe are dance hall sounds, finding themselves at the Bird Cage Theater. They very quickly discover that they have wandered into a brothel, with music and dancing taking place by women attired in low cut and revealing clothing. The dancing is rather poor but the man at the piano is playing rather well. Ruby and Jake look over to recognize the man as Roger Fly, who had slipped out of the Silver Dollar Saloon earlier when they were playing poker.

Ruby looks about, finally recognizing the place for what it is and shrugs. Jake smiles and says, "Hold on a minute." He heads over to Roger Fly and drops a dollar in his cup. "Fine piano playing." A couple of girls come up behind Jake; one starts running her hand through his hair and the other grabs his arm and puts it around her.

Roger looks up and his face turns red with embarrassment. He sheepishly comments, "I...er....didn't expect to see any of you here. Please don't tell my wife Janet. She's very active with the Vigilance Committee and won't even let me set foot in the saloons back in town."    "Never saw a thing. Not to worry Mr. Smith." Jake nods a couple of times. "Too bad though, I was going to ask you if you wanted to play at the Lucky Lady some time. Keep it in mind." 

"Uh ladies, not tonight thanks." He tries to untangle himself and they resist and laugh. Jake points to Ruby, "See that woman over there? The one with the mighty evil expression on her face? I think she is about to come over here and remove your livers and feed them back to you. Trust me, you don't want that she is an awful cook." The ladies laugh nervously and let go of him, one mutters 'your loss'.  Jake winds his way back through the crowd to Ruby, "Let's try another spot." 
"If you want to..." She replies.

Ruby and Jake let their ears guide them to another location, looking for music, drink and dancing. "They all can't be whore houses." Jake comments.  "At this hour, they could be." Ruby replies with a serious expression and then laughs and pulls on his arm towards the sounds of music.  After walking around the town for a bit they finally find a suitable dance hall. Once inside they grab a small table in a corner and order a round of drinks. 

As soon as they finish enjoying their fine whiskey Ruby laughs, “Well, aren’t you going to ask me to dance?”  Jake chuckles in return, “So impatient, Miss West,” while shaking his head. “Of course, will you honor me by being my dance partner this very fine evening? I’d like to be the envy of every man in here.” Ruby smiles and takes Jake’s hand leading him out to the dance floor. Jake starts spinning Ruby before they are even there and she grabs on tight while he swings her around. 

They continue to dance and drink for a couple of hours, turning down anyone who asks either of them for dances.  By the end of the evening, which is actually morning, Ruby and Jake are satisfied they are drunk enough so they sloppily head back to their room. Even in his drunken state Jake continues to be paranoid looking around and Ruby laughs at him every time she sees his eyes dart to the side. 

Once back at the Grand they try to pretend like they aren’t drunk as they pass the desk clerk and stumble up the steps. They get back to their room and Ruby says, “Tomorrow, Mr. Cook, we are going to finish that bath we started!” She takes off her clothes giggling and with exaggerating motions and falls into the bed. Jake fumbles with his buttons for a minute before he gets his clothes off, then dives into the bed too. "Well, this night is certainly going better than the day went..." she says as Jake pulls her under the blankets...


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 125, “Magical Rings and Spoons”, Monday, March 20th, 1882, 7:30 P.M.*

At the El Parador Kate stopped at Ginnie's table on her way upstairs and said "Please stay out of Dorita's kitchen for the night. I'm just going upstairs for a few minutes, and after you've finished your dinner I have something to show you."  Kate warned Mr. Gonzales, and a few minutes later she brought Ginnie into the wizard's public rooms and through the door that was now exposed for the girl to see.

Ginnie walks through the door of room, her face goes through many very subtle changes while Kate watches starting with surprise, then confusion, realization, and then analysis the entire event takes less than five seconds and only because Kate knows Ginnie well can she see the changes at all.  As Kate watched Ginnie, she remembered how she had rediscovered happiness here. "This is our safe place, Ginnie dear. In more ways than one." 

Gonzales gives Kate a smile and says "Perhaps you would like to give your ward a tour my little Sandpiper?"  "Of course," she answered, a genuine smile on her face even though a shadow still hung over it. Kate laid her hand on Ginnie's shoulder and guided her through the long front room with it's plain table and fountain of an elven figure. "This is where I study. We often sit out here when we just want to talk about something. In here," she said opening another door, "is the workshop. I haven't done anything in here yet, but this is where we would make magical potions and such things. Not a place for anyone with clumsy fingers." 

The door to Mr. Gonzales bedroom was open, so Kate let Ginnie peek inside. "This is my teacher's real room. It's rare to find him actually in the outside room. Now, here is the room that I think you will really be interested in," Kate said, leading the girl over to the library. She looked down at Ginnie and opened the door, revealing the shelves lined with volume after volume, with room for a great many more. The rest of the furniture consisted of a desk and a couple comfortable chairs. "We took most of these books from Johnny Ringo. They aren't all about magic, many are just ordinary books which are treasures in and of themselves." Kate waited a moment. "What do you think, Ginnie?"

She watched as Ginnie took the few short steps to the shelves and began devouring the titles with her eyes. Kate leaned against the doorframe and sighed. How could it be that a few months ago she thought children would never be a part of her life?   Kate heard her teacher approach from behind. "I'm not sure I'm ready for all this," she said to him, her hands clasped over her stomach.  

Gonzales says, "But she is. Come Ginne." They walk over to a desk that has two stacks of books piled on it. He says, "I haven't had a chance to check these yet. They're all in Latin. I'd like you to start reading them, as you did for those other eight books. This is a very important responsibility and I would normally not entrust this to one as young as you. But you are old beyond your years and I trust you. Katherine and I will be over in my workshop." She begins to devour the texts as Gonzales leads Kate into the workshop. 

He tells her "It is alright. I have alarms that will alert me if she tries to venture where she shouldn't, although I suspect she will do exactly as I have instructed her."  "I think it's a case of telling her to do just what she wanted to anyway. She has a good head on her shoulders, if she can control her excitement she'll be fine. I've seen her try a couple simple spells, one right in the Lucky Lady. That's mostly what I'm afraid of, that she will think she is unseen when she isn't. I brought her here, anything that happens to her....." Kate stopped and shook her head. "There's no use worrying about that. So, what is our lesson for the night?"

He replies, "Tonight we will work on the spells of Nystrul. He was a great wizard in the Fourth Century. He came from Milan, the same Italian city that our new friend Joseppi is originally from." He goes to his desk and removes many pieces of paper. He says, "But it is equally important that we also work on your scribing skills. If you can create a scroll of a spell then you can maximize the number of spells available to you. A scroll could also be used by one trained to read them, which would include your friends Ruby and Sonoma, and Ginnie soon I would imagine." 

Ginnie begins reading the text that were assigned to her translating and transcribing them into English as she reads. On a second piece of paper she writes down anything she can hear from Ma'am Kate's lessons which she will tuck into the small pocket she has made under her sash if she hears anyone coming from the other room.

Gonzales and Kate spend the next two hours with him teaching her the basic mechanics of magical writing, explaining the variations of ink and paper and how those can make subtle influences on the spell's effect. He also explains the importance of the setting in which the scroll is scribed, as places with heavier magical ley lines make the magical writings less susceptible to becoming damanged.

It was odd to see the lines of strange writing across the page, still distinctly in her own hand. The details were important, and it felt strong here in these rooms. "It seems to me using scrolls would be fairly obvious. The times when you would need them most would be when you could not, when others could see you. Or is it rather like using a derringer? If you need it that badly, it doesn't matter who sees? Is a scroll magically protected somehow. For example, it won't burn easily? What happens after you've read the words?"

Gonzales lets out a loud belly laugh "Like a derringer! What an analogy. Katherine, you always have to be careful. Scrolls are one of he easiest things to deal with. They could be left in a book, under a plate on a table, better yet, fastened to the bottom of a plate. The art of being subtle is very important. The art of misdirection is also valuable, which is the purpose of these spells. 
So, let me now teach you those spells. You've actually now written most of them with my help, you're just missing a few key words." 

He spends the next hour training her in the first spells, Nystul's Magical Aura. He explains, "What the spell does is create a false magical aura around an item. The spell itself is easy to cast but requires passing a small square of silk over the item, which can be obvious. But if you use the component at the time of spell creation then you don't need it at the time of casting." 

He then teaches her the second spell, Nystul's Undetectable Aura. He explains how the spell is the opposite of the other, it allows a genuine magical item to be masked so that the magic cannot be detected." When they are done he says, "Using these wisely will help with Ringo. You're biggest asset now is that he is unaware of the power that You and Ruby can control. If you can misdirect him, make him think the magic is coming from somewhere other than you, then you'll have an advantage."

She replies, "Something like what I did in buying the leathers, so when I use the protection spell my appearance will change as little as possible. But you have to be prepared then, and have scrolls in places where you are likely to be. And the right scroll at that. A bit complicated. From what I saw, Ringo isn't far behind you in skill. Can Ruby and I really match him in any way?"

Gonzales replies, "It is best not to try. A one-on-one match with him and either of you would not be wise. Best to stick with your friends. But in the mean while you should take this again." He hands her the Wand of Magic Missiles that he had loaned her for the stagecoach ride in January.

"Thank you. There are a few things we collected from the Cowboys; I tucked them away in here for safe keeping." Kate turned the wand over in her hands. "I used this spell at the farmhouse. We were concealed in the trees. The look of terror on the man's face when they struck him...." She shivered slightly. 

She went and fetched the wand and spoon. "There are some other things as well, but they've been dispersed among the others. I was able to glean some information about them, enough to get an idea of what they did.”  He replies, "Ah, excellent. I'll take a look at these items and let you know by tomorrow." 

She asks, “The rings the Pepita and Angelica wear, how do they work?"   He says, "Well, it's complicated but basically they create an invulnerable protective shell around the baby.  Diseases, spells and physical objects are unable to break through, so the baby itself will not come to any harm.  It also gives added strength to the mother, essentially stabilizing the body.  So you would not have to deal with things like morning sickness or extreme fatigue that normally accompanies pregnancies."

She replies, "So the only thing that can hurt the baby is... well... if I should be killed. I'll have to make sure that doesn't happen.  There are a few other things we collected, I might still have some. I'll dig them up for you. I do have a few of these," she said, taking out the patches she had kept for herself. "They do some healing, but we aren't sure how much. The others have some bullets, Chester has a jacket.... I think I'm forgetting something. I'll remember. 

I think it's time I was in bed, and Ginnie too. We'll see you tomorrow morning, I know you have that errand you wanted to run, so we'll get out of your hair early. We'll talk about these objects and I can get the ring? Who should I expect to understand what it means?"

He states, “The Rings? Well lets see, Pedro, Dorita and Sonoma of course. Obviously Pepita and Angelica will know, and Maria of course. And Maria's brother Estaban. Possibly Grant. I don't think that Carlos or Jose know what the rings do, but they will recognize it as one that belonged to one of the girls. I guess that's it. Oh, and Conrad Booth will probably also figure out where the ring came from, based upon what you said nothing escapes his notice."

"That's quite a few people. I'll make sure to ask Maria to keep it to herself." She sighed. "That's the price of safety, I suppose. As for Mr. Booth, knowing where they came from and why are two very different things. I guess we will soon see just how observant he is." 

Kate spent another half-hour chatting with her teacher, glad of this time to relax. She always missed him when he was gone, his rooms were always here to refuge in, but it wasn't the same without him inside. After a while she got Ginnie and they went off to bed, waking bright and early and refreshed the next day.

Chester wakes up with the sun. He washes his face and dresses for work, whistling one of the songs Clarisse sang the previous night. Finally he straps on his gun belt and puts on his hat. The Deputy Marshall goes over to the EL Parador to eat breakfast. He says, "Good morning, Dorita. How are you today?" as he sits down. 

She replies, "Good. Good. Better if you eat. Can't catch thieves on empty stomach." Chester waves his hands in mock surrender. "You don't have to convince me. I'll have some eggs and a glass of buttermilk, please." "Still don't know why you drink that. It's better for making flapjacks." 
"It's something I picked up in the Army. Lots of cavalry troopers drink it."

An hour later, Katherine and Ginnie join Gonzales for breakfast downstairs. The candle is lit and Ginnie then gives a short summary to both of the volumes she read the night before. Four look to only be histories. A fifth is an translation of speeches by a 12th century French diplomat, but there are some handwritten notes in the side margin that might be nothing or might be some of code. 

Gonzales says that today he will be making the side trip down to the city of Chihuahua, Mexico with a few members of Arcade's gang. He expects to be back by mid-afternoon at the latest. He also hands Kate the magical spoon, telling her that it is a Spoon of Purity. He explains that the item was created originally for Kings back in the middle ages, who feared that their food might be poisoned. By using the spoon to stir any liquid up to a gallon in volume it makes it drinkable, negating any poisons or diseases. He adds "This is a handy item to have in the wilderness, as you can't always find drinkable water. Sailors also value the item, as it enables seawater to transform into fresh drinkable water."

Kate answers, "We guessed it was something to do with changing food in some way. Or perhaps creating it if you didn't have any. This is one of things you'll never think of until you really need it." She tucked the spoon away in her purse.

Ginnie begins reading the text that were assigned to her translating and transcribing them into English as she reads. On a second piece of paper she writes down anything she can hear from Ma'am Kate's lessons which she will tuck into the small pocket she has made under her sash if she hears anyone coming from the other room.

She says, "I hope your errand will go well today, and I'm glad it won't be a long one. I should probably head over to the Lucky Lady and check in with Nanuet and Miss Florencia, see if there is anything we want to do today. But before I do, I should probably get that ring and then run before your Granddaughter sees it. I'm not sure I'm ready to handle her just yet."
He replies, "Okay, I'll go talk to Pepita. Meet me on the porch swing in a few minutes and I'll pass it to you discretely."  

Morning arrives to soon for Minerva, she is tired and sore from over exertion and a sleepless night. Sensing that Luna is watching her she cracks open a gritty eye and mumbles "Aren't owls supposed to sleep during the day?" Luna responds with a soft hoot and flutters over to her perch where she can watch the cranky priestess from a safe distance. 

Minerva pulls herself out of bed and gives grudging thanks to the goddess and Jupiter, apologizing for her impatience of the night before but at the same time reminding them that "I could use a little more guidance, here". She dresses quickly and thinking that a hearty breakfast might be just the thing to clear the cobwebs from her head, descends the stairs in search of Bea and to see if the miners have left any breakfast crumbs uneaten. 

She enters the kitchen and is greeted by the comforting scent of sausage and bacon frying and the clatter of dishes. Bea is busy at the stove "I heard you out in the yard last night. Sounds like you had some trouble sleeping. I thought you could use a good start to your day" Minerva hugs Bea in appreciation of her maternal instincts. "The goddess Diana has surely smiled down upon me today! Bless you, Bea. I feel better already." She smiles and takes a seat at the table. 
Bea pours them each a cup of coffee and Minerva eats her meal as she listens to Bea chatter on about the bake off. 

"Oh, my yes, It's all very exciting. Almost all of the ladies in town are entering their best jams and pies. Well, except for that Mrs. King woman." she says waving her hand dismissively. 
"And we've decided to hold a raffle and use the money to help purchase books for the church. Don't you think that's a marvelous idea?" Not waiting for an answer she continues "Oh, and you'll never believe what we're offering as a prize to the winners! A chance to go to Tombstone to see that performance by Pauline Markham's entertainment troupe. You know the one with Josephine Marcus in the lead performance. I heard it was absolutely wonderful! ... Bea chats on unaware that Minerva isn't listening, oblivious to faraway look in her eye. 

"So what do you think? Isn't it coming along nicely? Bea says. Minerva snaps out of her reverie "What? Oh yes, You are doing a splendid job Bea. It sounds like you have everything under control. Um, I have to go now." Minerva says and hugging the woman again strolls over to the Lucky Lady in search of Chester. 

She enters the saloon to find Jeff Mills cleaning up from the night before. "Buenas Dias, Senor Mills. How are you today?" She is soon sorry that she asked as she is forced to listen politely and make appropriate sounds of sympathy as he tells her how much work it is running the place when two of it’s owners are out of town and "Chester is too busy flashing that shiny tin badge of his and that Indian hasn't shown up yet today. How am I supposed to run the place without any help?"   She says, “I am looking for Senor Chester, do you know where I might find him?"

Nanuet comes out of his reverie shortly after sunrise. Maska has already left him, probably long ago. He stretches and yawns, stands and begins to slowly limber up his body. "Now I know why most people sleep indoors" he chuckles as he works the knots out. "Time to head over to the Lady and see how she is this morning." 

Nanuet makes his way through town to the Lucky Lady saloon just in time to hear a comment about the Indian who didn't show up yet. He waits a moment outside to hear if anything else would be said about him, but then he hears Minerva's sympathetic voice replying to Jeff. He pushes open the doors and announces his presence. 

"Hey Jeff, didn't realize you needed help this morning or I would have been here already. And good morning Miss Minerva, I trust you slept well last night?"   Nanuet makes his way past her and over to Jeff so that he can receive instructions for the work that needed to be done.

She replies, "Buenas Dias to you also Nanuet. Yes I slept fine. I trust you did also?" And without waiting for a response she turns to Jeff.  Well, Senor Mills, it looks like your help has arrived. I'll be on my way then. If Senor Martin arrives please tell him that I would like to speak with him. I will go check and see if he is at the jail." Minerva says and departs.

Nanuet is half listening to Jeff Mills as he rattles of the work that needs to be done around the Lucky Lady as he sees Minerva leave. She seems like she was mad, hmm... should have done more than say hello I guess. "Yup, I hear ya Jeff, I'll be right back to give you hand, I uh I need to check on someone."   Nanuet hustles out the back entrance and makes his way behind the saloon and heads to a spot where can head off Minerva.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 126, “Being watched”, Tuesday, March 21st, 1882, 10:00 A.M.*

After breakfast, Chester makes his way to the office. "Morning, Eduardo. Anything happening?" "You see me sitting here reading the newspaper? Of course there's nothing going on. I don't know what you plan on finding out about the shooting. You got Pony Deal." Chester replies, "Yeah, but I heard there was a second shooter. I'm going to Papago's to ask around. OK?"  Eddie replies, "Just be careful. You don't know who might sympathize with the cowboys."  Chet says, "Will do. I'll see you later."

A short distance away, Nanuet steps out in front of the priestess and says "Sorry Minerva, I didn't expect to see you there and I just felt bad that Jeff was left with all that work, especially with Jake and Ruby away. You're not mad are you?"

"No, I am not angry" she sighs in exasperation. "But I did not sleep well last night and I did find it irritating that you would trust that I had." Her face reddens in embarrassment as she sees the shocked expression on his face and realizes that she has once again lost her temper. 

She places her hand on his arm, "I am sorry Nanuet, I did not mean to snap at you, but I am tired and confused and have just spent the better part of my morning listening to mindless chatter. I have no patience for it today. Please accept my apologies. I am not usually so volatile. I am on my way to find Chester. I was hoping that he had found out something about the magic bullets that he gave me. Will I be seeing you later, perhaps?"

"I had my hopes set on it." Nanuet says with a smile. "I apologize for my comments, they did not intend to offend. Why did you not sleep well? What is troubling you? Are you in pain of any sort or ailing in any way?"  Minerva looks at Nanuet. She opens her mouth , but before the sarcasm can escape she shuts it again in exasperation and just shakes her head. "No, I am fine, Senor. 

As Minerva is walking toward the jail she sees Chester stepping out the door.  "Buena Dias, Marshall!" She calls. I would like to have a word with you if you have a moment in your busy schedule."   he makes a bit of small talk, asking him how he and Senorita Townsend are getting along.”   He replies, "We're doing just fine. Thank you again for acting as duena for us. I noticed you and Nanuet hit it off as well." 

She asks if he had found out anything about the magic bullets. What they do, how they work, duration of the magic...  Chester takes her aside. "The revolver bullet with the red stripe will burn whatever it hits. The other will improve your aim. And the rifle bullets paralyze whoever you hit with them for a short time. Amazing what you can do with magic

She leans in close and in a whisper, confides "Sometimes, when I am in great need the gods will grant me the ability to improve a weapon's aim like that but my prayer request is only granted for a short time. Do these bullets work like that or do they retain their power? I don't really know all that much about wizard magic."   He says, "I think it just works for that particular bullet. Too bad the cowboy we got them from didn't have more on him."

Minerva eyes light with excitement. "Do You mean that one type of those bullets keeps it's magic? Which one? Did Senor Pierre tell you how or why? What did he say? iIf this is true than maybe I or Senorita Ruby or Senora Kate could learn how to do this to other bullets."

As far as I know, the rifle bullets and the fire bullet hold their sorcery. The person I talked to told me that the other bullet only holds its spell as long as it's in this area." Nanuet sees that Minerva is engaged in conversation with Chester so he takes his leave. Before he does so he says to Minerva "I'm heading back to the Lucky Lady then, perhaps you want to meet me there for lunch."  She replies, “I should be done my business around noon. I shall meet you at the Lucky Lady then." she says and turns away to talk to Chester before she says something that she will surly regret.” 

Minerva tells Chester, “I am happy for you Senor, or should I say Deputy Marshal? Miss Townsend seems like a lovely young lady." she winks and says "I put in a few good words for you last night I am glad that she took them to heart. You are a fine man. As for Senor Nanuet and I, well he has been a very good friend to me and I do enjoy his company."   He replies, "Call me Chester, please. Or Chet if you want. All the others do. And thanks for putting in a good word for me." 

Nanuet returns to the Lucky Lady and helps Jeff get things sorted out. He spends the remainder of the morning working, but takes a moment to head into the kitchen and speak with Maria. "Maria, I need a favor. Could you cook something extra nice for lunch today? I am having lunch with some special company and would like it to be memorable for her."   Maria giggles and bats her eyes "You are having lunch with that priestess woman aren't you? I will make you special food. You will like, you'll see."  Nanuet answers, "Thank you Maria, I appreciate it." 

Nanuet returns to his work, but as hard as puts himself to task on his chores he cannot get the shapely Spainard out of his mind. He catches himself several times daydreaming about the entrancing smell of her hair, the smooth touch of her skin, the sultry tone to her voice, and the soul captivating enchantment of her dark eyes. "Nanuet, are you working' or daydreaming?" says Jeff in a mocking tone "C'mon buddy I want this place looking good for when Jake and Ruby get back."   "Sorry, got a few things on my mind, but it looks like I still got more work done than you slowpoke!" Nanuet says laughing and returning to his work.

A block away, Chester says to Minerva, “I guess Kate can learn this. Whoa. What do you mean Ruby can learn this? I didn't know she could use sorcery."  Minerva quickly responds, “Did I not hear you ask Katherine to teach you some magic, also? I’m not sure how all this magic works, But if Katherine can teach you to do this surely she can teach others as well. Are you a wizard?” 

Chester chuckles "Oh. I asked if she could teach me some things about magic. I'm not cut out for flinging spells. Sometimes it seems like I'm the only one around who doesn't though." 
"Yes," Minerva agrees, " It does seem that way at times doesn't it? I shall see you later. Please feel free to call on me if you need a chaperone for Senorita Townsend. You do make a lovely couple."  Minerva bids Chet a good day and walks to the El Parador in the hopes of finding Katherine and finishing their discussion.

After talking to Minerva, Chester continues on his way to Papago's Cash Shop. He greets Ike Sherman. "Good morning, Mr. Sherman. How are you?"   "Fine thanks, Deputy. Here on business?"  "Yep. When Johnny Ringo was in here the day of the shooting at the Marshall's Office, was there anyone wit' him?"  Ike says, "He rode in with Thad Gormley, why?"

Chester replies, "I wanted to talk to some witnesses to Ringo's shooting. See if they have something to share. So you know where Mr. Gormley is?"   Sherman replies, "No, but he's probably around town somewhere, his horse is still being boarded here. He said he was looking for some mining work, you may want to check with the Breakheart Mine, I hear they're hiring."

"Great. Thank you."   Chester walks across town to the Silverbell Mining Offices. He pushes open the door. "Good morning, Mr. Hogan." Hogan looks up in surprise. "Martin! What are you doing back here. Lose another job?"   Chester says, "No. As a matter of fact, I'm the new Deputy Marshall. Now, I was told that Thad Gormley came here looking for work. Is he at the mine?"

Hogan replies, "Never heard of him. They made you a Deputy? Zeus and Hercules, what is this world coming to!"  Chester answers, "Yes, they did. Has anyone come in looking for work in the past couple days?"  Hogan replies, "Shamus O'Hara who works up at the stamping mill has a nephew coming in who has been promised a job. That's about it as far as I know."  Chester scratches his head. "OK. I'll be going then. Thanks." 

Chester makes his way to the Breakheart mine head. He walks over to the foreman. "Morning. I'm Deputy Marshall Martin. Is there a Thad Gormley working here?"  Mine foreman 'Boston' Harker replies, "You mean Ajax Gormley? Yeah, he's up at the stamping mill today. Why?"   Chester replies, "I don't think so. I was told that this Thad came looking for work here in the past couple days. I remember Ajax. Maybe they're related. I'll go to the mill and ask him myself."

Five minutes later Ajax is talking to the Deputy.  "Yeah, we're related. He my good-for-nothing nephew," Ajax comments. "Wanted to get him a job here but it sounded like too much work to suit him. He wouldn't even come for an interview with Hogan." 

Chester asks, "You haven't seen him around recently, have you?" Ajax shakes his head in response and replies, "No idea. Haven't seen the lad in weeks, spends most of his time over in Galeyville drinking his life away. Chip off the old block that one, my brother was never worth a damn either."   "OK. Looks like a dead end. Thanks for the information." 

Chester leaves the mill and goes back to the Office. "Any word from the Marshall or the guys that went to get him?"  Eduardo says, "Nope. Not a peep. They better get the Marshall back soon. Those cowboys are planning something. I can feel it."

At the El Parador, Kate and Ginnie went outside and sat quietly on the porch swing, watching the citizens of Promise City go about their day. She was nervous for a moment, sitting so exposed, but it was unlikely that the Cowboys would be lying in wait for them. After all, they had the Earps to worry about first.  The two chatted for a few minutes until Mr. Gonzales came out and sat down with them.

Gonzales sits down and chats with Kate and Ginnie for a few minutes. Kate then notices him suddenly tense up. "Ginnie, please go back inside and spend a few minutes with Dorita. We'll be along in a minute." Ginnie hesitates, then gets up and heads inside.

Kate sensed her teacher's tension and tried to sharpen her senses. She knew a spell that would let her see magical auras, but she couldn't cast it here in sight of anyone looking. Her hand slipped down to the folds of her skirt and wrapped around the handle of her pistol. "What's the matter?" she asked quietly.  As Minerva arrives at the El Parador she notices Ginny going back inside while Kate and Gonzales are sitting outside.

He replies, "Don't panic. I just saw a glint of light where there shouldn't be one. Here comes Minerva, you can turn your head to talk to her without making your movement obvious. Across the street and around 125 feet down. Corner window on the second story of the Promise City Hotel. The window is up so it isn't the glass and the curtain moved before and after I saw the reflection. Could just be somebody's eyeglasses, but it might be a rifle sight. Not too many people use them, but sharpshooters often do."

Kate didn't nod, although her breathing quickened. She put on a smile and turned her head saying "Good morning, Miss Florencia. I was just coming to see you." Meanwhile, her eyes go past the priestess to look in the window of the Promise City Hotel, her hand still wrapped around the pistol.

Minerva notices the stiffness of Katherine’s response and that she is looking past her. She replies Yes I wanted to discuss something with you. as she slips her hand into the secret pocket of her gown. She steps out of Kate’s line of sight and turns slowly toward the street.  Kate notices the curtain move again and there is indeed light reflecting. She thankfully doesn't see a rifle barrel but there are two hands holding some-type of scope. 

Gonzales uses the opportunity to also give Minerva a warm smile and hearty laugh moving his head around. He then says in Spanish "Priestess, please head into the Cantina."   Minerva smiles brightly and continues talking as she enters the Cantina.

He then lowers his voice and softly tells Kate in French "I see it too. A bit big in diameter for a rifle scope. Probably a magnifying telescope and definitely watching us."  Kate also switched to French. "My husband's "friend" might suspect my abilities. Whoever it is might be watching for that. Or just keeping on eye on the El Parador, knowing that we frequent the Cantina. Is there any way to discover who it is?"  

He replies, “Yes. I'm afraid that if we all leave then he or she might too. But I'm not making you a target. I need you to get some things from my sanctuary, get Ginnie to help you, time is of the essence. 

Head inside and hurry up to my workshop. On the third shelf in the far corner is a blue jar with a clear powder. Let Ginnie get that one. Have her take it to the stables and coat a front horseshoe of two horses with it, preferably after first coating the hooves with honey so the powder will stick. while you go into my bedroom. The wardrobe closet has a false bottom. Find a scroll with blue and silver stripes painted on the end. Get two of the men inside to ride the horses around and hitch them to the railings on both ends of the porch. You then cast the scroll spell from the window behind me. Keep the curtains drawn, your voice will still carry. It will then be safe for you and Minerva to come back out here."

"I understand," she said, then switched back to English. "I'll just go ask Dorita for you," she said and went inside. Once the door closed behind her she went over to Ginnie and Minerva. "I apologize, Miss Florencia. Someone was watching us from across the street, concealed inside the hotel. Ginnie, I need you to come with me. We'll be back down in a moment and then Miss Florencia and I can go back outside and speak with Mr. Gonzales." 

Kate stopped and had a word with Grant Keebler and Maria's brother Estaban, asking them to accompany Ginnie into the stables when she came back down, and then ride the horses out front and tie them as Mr. Gonzales had instructed. 

They then dashed up the stairs and Kate spoke the words to open the door despite Ginnie's presence. The girls ears were pricked up; Kate was sure she was paying close attention to how this door opened. Kate explained to her about the jar and what to do with it, including the honey. "Don't wait for me, go when you've found it. Quickly now." 

Kate went into the bedroom and worked up the floor. There were several scrolls secreted away down here, and it took Kate a few moments to find the one with the blue and silver stripes. She grabbed a book from the library to tuck it inside. She had heard Ginnie leave a few moments ago. Kate followed, going quickly but not running. Once she was downstairs she went to the window and waited for the horses to be in place.

A few moments after Ginnie reentered the Cantina, Kate saw Grant and Estaban casually ride around to the front of the Cantina and tie the horses at opposite ends. They gave a friendly greeting to Mr. Gonzales and came back inside. 

Kate flipped open the book to where she had hidden the scroll. She took a moment to concentrate, then read the words clearly. She made certain to not touch the curtains, trying not to give away her presence. The words on the paper blurred and disappeared after she read them. The curtains kept her from seeing whatever might have happened, but she felt the magic release. 

She stood up and turned to the priestess. "Miss Florencia, would you care to join us outside?" Kate handed Ginnie the book she had taken, a French volume, then went outside with Minerva and took her seat again next to her teacher. "Did everything work alright?" she asked in French.

Gonzales replies, "Yes, perfectly. We're now safe. An invisible barrier, as strong as a brick wall, is now erected between the horses and rising up ten feet in the air. You two may want to sit on the porch steps and persuade anybody who comes by to enter not too, or they'll walk right into it."

Kate also switched back to English. "Dorita won't like that," she said, settling on the stairs so she could see the hotel. "Chasing all her business away. How are we supposed to convince people they don't want her breakfast?" He replies, "Well, we're between meal times. Think of any excuse, say that they're cleaning inside or something." 

She looked up toward the window and caught a flash of light. "Still there, we must be fascinating." Kate tried to see inside the window without being obvious. "Who is that up there?"  He replies, "I have no idea, but we can take our time to figure this out on our own and what to do next. We can even move the barrier if we want, that's the advantage to casting it on horse hooves. Ladies, any suggestions?"

Minerva states, “Perhaps it would be best just to go inside. I wished to speak to you in private Senora but it does not seem that this is a good time to talk. I will return later."  Kate states, "There is no reason to leave, Miss Florencia. We are safe now, and we may be able to get some information from this. And I was going to come to the Lady anyway. This way I don't have to break Jake's commandment and go out alone." 

Well, if we go right over, it's going to be obvious to our watcher what's going on. We could go back inside and come out the back, come to the street a little farther down so we could go in, but then we would lose the barrier. Or I could go over wearing a different face. A spell could blow back the curtain to that room so we could see better, but casting it would be a bit obvious, I'd have to go inside to do it. What do you think, Miss Florencia?"

Senorita Florencia replies, "The kind of power that the gods grant me does not allow for becoming invisible or creating falsehoods or have I yet attained the prowess to hold a man immobile." She winks at Katherine, "So Senora, if we are to learn who is up there we must use our more mundane talents the gods have bestowed upon us to fool whomever is spying upon us."

Kate states, "Well, I'll start with the simplest then. I'll use a spell from inside to push that curtain aside, little a fluttering breeze. Both of you keep your eyes open. I'll bring drinks back out, so I'll have a reason to go in. 

After that, we can try some more mundane options." Kate stood up and went back into the Cantina and behind the window again, then cast a cantrip, hoping to flutter the curtain in the window across the way. The spell does not work. Kate returns outside and Gonzales says, "I suspected that would be the case. You are too far away from the Promise City Hotel. Perhaps somebody from the Cantina should go get the Deputy Marshalls to help with this predicament."

"It was worth a try," she said, and handed each of the others a glass of water. "I don't know why I didn't think to send someone for a Marshall, I seem to look for the absolute most complicated way to do something lately. I suppose I'm used to the Marshall's being Earps, and we know how much they would have been willing to help me. 

Kate went inside to get the last glass of water and asked Grant Keebler if he would run over to the Marshall's office and bring someone over. She wrote a quick note, then went back out and joined the others. "Grant will go, he'll bring the Marshall in the back way. I sent a note along with him, so he might decide to check out the hotel first."

Minerva stands with her back to the window and says, "Well there is no law against looking out the window so I'm not sure that Deputy Rodriquez will intervene and Senor Chet is not there. I heard him say he was going up to the mill. While Grant is going to get Deputy Rodriguez, I will go back to the Lucky Lady and get some other assistance. Senor Mills and Nanuet are there. Who ever is doing the watching is watching you and Katherine. If you two remain here they are likely to stay and watch you. This will afford us the opportunity to go over to the Hotel and see who it is. I will go out the back door. It will be safer that way." 

Minerva casually goes back into the Cantina and then lifts her skirts and rushes out the back door to the Lucky Lady. Kate watched as Minerva went casually back into the Cantina. "I wonder what she wanted to talk about? I asked her about how to thank Diana, and I think she suspected I wasn't telling her everything." Kate sighed. "Now we wait."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 127, “Gifford’s Fate”, Tuesday, March 21st, 1882, 9:00 A.M.*

Ruby and Jake are awakened with a knock on the door. They hear Big Nose Kate's voice outside the door saying "Mr. Cook, Deputy Marshall Williams needs to speak to you at your earliest convenience. He's asked that you join him and your friends over at Fly's Boarding House on Fremont Street."

"Damn," Jake mutters, "it ought to be illegal to wake folks up in a fancy hotel." He rolls over a little too far and falls to the floor with a thud. He sits there for a minute before Ruby groggily asks, "Jake, what are you doing?"   "I'm trying to remember where I left my head." He slowly rises off the floor, "I guess I'll just go on without it." He meanders around the room for a moment before he locates some clothes and starts to put them on. A

s the fog starts to lift from his head he comments out loud, "Meet with my friends at Fly's? Mierda, he wants to talk to me with Cassidy and Fly. It must be about Gifford." While pulling on his pants he stumbles over to the bed to talk to Ruby. She's pulled the blankets over her head and Jake has to feel around with his hands to find her. He peels the blankets back to expose her face, which elicits from Ruby a low moan and some clawing around at the air looking for the missing blanket. "Why don't you come with me? Something feels wrong. I'd rather you weren't here alone anyway, and you might have some insight to what we hear from Williams." She stuffs her head under the pillow and Jake can't understand her muffled reply. He lifts the pillow off her head. "What?"

Ruby moans again before peeking her eyes open. Suddenly, “We’re on vacation!” she shouts at him. “No business!” She pulls the pillow out from Jake’s hands and deposits it back over her head. “Damn it woman, why are you yelling?” Jake cringes. “Come on, get up. I don’t want to go anywhere without your beautiful face in view.” 

Ruby knows Jake is waiting and staring at her, so she slowly pulls the pillow down, and as it moves it takes her knotty red hair with it, covering her face. “Whatever happened to breakfast in bed…getting brought eggs and bacon and chocolate cake and coffee without having to get up…” she sighs, “Oh how I long for those days sometimes…” Ruby sits up in bed. “You’re going to owe me, Mr. Cook.”

"Yes, yes, Jake is going to pay." He sits on the wooden high backed chair and starts pulling his boots on, thinking that chocolate cake is not what his stomach needs at this particular moment. He finally gets one boot on and cradles his head in his hands for a few moments before working on the other. "Coffee. I think I need coffee." He finally pushes this other foot into the boot with a groan, and starts slowly strapping on his weapons followed by his duster and hat. He sits back down on the high backed chair and leans his head way back which causes his hat to fall off. He waits quietly and motionless for Ruby to finish, wishing he didn't have to bend down to pick up his hat.

Ruby gives a long exaggerated stretch before letting her feet hit the floor. She stretches her arms over her head again and catches a glimpse of herself in the mirror as she does. The corners of her mouth turn upwards as she admires herself, turning back and forth slightly to get a better view. Finally she breaks her stare, and with the same smile on her face she gets dressed. She was already feeling much better than the past week, her old self quickly returning. 

With a small bounce in her step she heads over to where Jake is sitting and picks up his hat off the floor. She lifts her skirts and straddles Jake, landing with a plop on his lap. She gently places his hat on his head and adjusting it she says, “Come on, we both need some coffee.” She pauses, “And kisses, they are always good for breakfast too.” She leans in and kisses him passionately. “Wake up!”

Jake stands and leans on Ruby, "You're too blasted cheerful. And loud, you're too blasted cheerful and loud." He yawns and mutters, "Take me to the coffee."  Ruby laughs, "We're on vacation, what's not to be happy about?" Jake raises an eyebrow, but Ruby continues before he can comment, "You've never complained about me being loud before baby," with a mischievous smile. "Now let's go." 

They make their way down stairs to find some coffee and something to eat on the way. The serving person is new and a bit flustered and says they need to sit down to get service. Jake gets a foul look on his face and opens the flap on the right side of his duster but Ruby pushes it back before the waiter can see Jake's Colt. 

Ruby leans Jake against the wall and takes the waiter aside. Jake watches her bat her eyes, touch his shoulder and give him a dazzling smile. He still seems uncertain to Jake. Ruby then shrugs her shoulder, points to Jake and whispers in the man's ear. His eyes get big and he rushes into the kitchen. Two minutes later he comes back with two mugs of coffee and a large strudel. He goes back to the kitchen without making eye contact with Jake. 

As they leave the Grand Hotel Jake says, "Alright, what did you say to him?"  Ruby smiles, "Nothing that isn't true. Oh wait, I forgot something!" Ruby hurries back inside and heads to the desk. She asks for paper and a pen, and scrawls a quick note, handing it back to the desk clerk.  
She makes it clear that the note is specifically for Mr. George Eastman and George Eastman alone with very specific instructions given that it is only to be given to him.   It reads.

_Dear George, 

As I am sure you've heard by now, I am currently in Tombstone. I came to attend the theater but as I've been told you are not returning to Promise City I would also like to return something to you that belongs to you. I had an unfortunate incident with Helen and I'm not sure she can be relied on to give you my message. She refused to tell me if you were ok. 

Please try to see me George. I would very much like to know that you are alright after that dreadful night. I am asking that you meet me alone, so just the two of us can talk. I will be here until Wednesday's stage. Leave me a note with the clerk and I'll be sure to get it. 

Ruby_

She then heads to meet back up with Jake. Walking slowly they make their way to Fly's boarding house. Once there they go right in and ask after Deputy Marshall Williams.

Roger's brother greets them at the door. Once Jake introduces himself the man says "Go right on into the dining room, they're waiting." Jake and Ruby enter. Williams is in the room, standing by himself. Fly and Cassidy are both seated at the table drinking coffee and chatting among themselves. Williams turns and says, "Okay, you're all here now. I have some bad news to tell you, Lane Gifford is dead."  "What happened?" Ruby asks. "Not that I'm surprised..."

Williams says, "A little after 7:00 AM Deputy Sheriff Breckenridge came by the Marshall's Office and Jail. He had picked me up some breakfast for me since I was tied to the office with the prisoner. I didn't think anything of it, as he's always been a stand up guy. He left, I locked the door, and then sat down and ate the food. When I woke up a half-hour later the door was still locked but Gifford was lying dead in his cell with a bullet hole in his forehead."

"Have you previously had any suspicions about Breckenridge?" Ruby asks while glancing at Jake, desperately trying to rub the sleep from his eyes.. "Where is he now?"   Williams replies, "I caught up with Breckenridge at his house a few minutes ago. He was shocked when I told him what happened. I've learned to tell when a person is lying and I'd say he was genuinely surprised. He told me that it was his boss, Sheriff Behan, had instructed him to bring me the food and even told him what restaurant to get it from. I've asked Breckenridge to not discuss this with Behan."

Jake yawns again, "Does Breckenridge understand how much trouble he could be in if Behan blames him? How loyal is this guy to Behan?"  "Which restaurant was it? I'd rather not eat there."  Williams replies, "Breckenridge takes his job as a Deputy seriously, which includes chain of command. I doubt Behan will do anything to harm him. The restaurant was the Raging Steer over on Third Street."

Ruby says, "I don't suppose you got any information out of him before his untimely death?" Williams replies, "No, he was still closed lip. Was worried about the Earps though, not that it matters much now."  Ruby glances around to make sure no others are in the area. "He did tell us he knew these supposed 'moneymen' who are backing the Cowboys. Perhaps it's Behan? Or Behan also knows who it is?"

Jake's eyes start to focus and he looks at Williams and the others while rubbing his beard. "I have some questions.... Who has a key to the office? Did anyone hear the gunshot? Who knows Gifford is dead? Is it few enough people to control it and see who knows who shouldn't know yet?"

Williams answers, "The keys only belong to the Marshall and Deputy Marshalls. With Virgil, Wyatt out of town and Morgan dead that just leaves myself and Deputy Marshall Collins. But Collins is out of town at the moment. I don't know about the gunshot, somebody probably heard it but I haven't had the time to check yet. After locking the office up I went directly to Breckenridge, then to the Grand Hotel and here to alert you all. As far as I know that's all who know about it so far, and Breckenridge agreed to keep this quiet."

Jake states, "Someone could have Morgan's keys, but they couldn't have known Gifford was coming to town."  Williams says, "Actually, Warren has Morgan's set."  Jake says, "I didn't mean to imply before that Behan was going to go after Breckenridge. Somebody is going to get blamed for this. Right now you and Breckenridge would be the major suspects if someone was looking into this. If Behan is a part of it, you can be sure he isn't going to let the blame reach him if he can help it." 

Jake looks around at everyone again. "Keep it quiet until the Earps get back. No one talks to anyone about it. Later, if we find out someone is talking it could lead us back to who is involved. I'm sure you can make it so it looks like Gifford is just sleeping or something if folks come by." He nods at Williams.  "Oh, where is Collins by the way?"  Williams replies, "Wyatt sent him out on an assignment. I'm not at liberty to discuss the details."

"Fine. Just wondering if he is a suspect." Jake shrugs and then rubs his eyes. "I can't think of anything else right now, can any of you? If not then Ruby and I are going to get lost for a few hours and let Williams pretend to guard Gifford and see what happens."  Williams says "Be careful." He turns to Fly and Cassidy and says, "Not sure which train Wyatt will be on." Cassidy says, "If he's on the first one we'll head straight to the office and jail."

"Be careful? Do you think there is a reason we are in danger?" Ruby asks with furrowed brows, some stress creeping back in.  "Please let us know if the Earps are on that train. If we're not back leave a note at the Grand for us? Or would you prefer we just check in?"  Williams tells them he will leave them a note at their hotel or send a messenger. Jake and Ruby bid them farewell. 
As they walk back to the Grand Jake chuckles darkly and Ruby asks, "What's funny" "I was still waiting for Williams to tell us the bad news." Jake replies with a smirk. 

"Funny," Ruby replies but her thoughts are elsewhere. Finally she speaks up, “Why did you want to leave the Bird Cage last night?”   "When we were there, the only women inside were whores. I didn't feel like telling every guy that came over to you all night to get lost." Jake shrugs, "Fly's piano playing wasn't bad. I told him let me know if he wanted to play at the lady." Jake tells Ruby what Roger Fly told him about Fly's wife Janet. 

Ruby starts to comment about the Bird Cage, but realizes Jake has a good point. Although it would be likely she would be approached anywhere they went, a whorehouse could lead to trouble. “You so very smart, Mr. Cook, about the Bird Cage and about Mr. Fly. We will be seeing him at the end of the week for our photograph. Maybe we can convince him then of playing at the Lucky Lady. But I also think Mr. Rote has been trying to learn how to play. I think Kate is under too much stress and we’re going to have to fire her for her own good,” Ruby laughs. “But we’ll have to keep her on the payroll until that school or the ranch is up and running. Then she could come when she felt like it. But let’s not talk about that now, ok? And we’ll find somewhere else to go dancing tonight. Somewhere better than where we went last night.  Now let's go have our picnic."

They arrive back at the Grand and approach the front desk, inquiring about their lunch and horses. The clerk tells them the lunch is already packed on one of the horses and the horses are out front waiting for them. He also describes a route to a nice area, with a stream and shade. They thank the friendly boy and head outside, with Jake making a quick trip to grab his weapons. 

When they get there they notice the horses are of extremely fine quality, well groomed and trained. Jake helps Ruby climb up and realizes that she is wearing a dress and not her riding gear. She smiles down at Jake and waits for him before they ride out together. Jake straps his weapon pack on the back of his horse and tries not to dwell on the reason he is dragging it around. 

They follow the boy’s directions and even though it is easy to find it doesn’t look like it is a very used area. The hop off their horses and Jake ties them down as Ruby starts investigating. 

It is a perfectly beautiful day, not a cloud in the sky and a comfortable temperature. The ground is filled with patches of wildflowers in all colors and the stream is crystal clear. “It almost seems to perfect to be true, doesn’t it?” Ruby calls out as she continues to glance around. Jake makes a tripod out of the two rifles and a dead tree branch on which he hangs his duster and tops with his hat. He leaves his pack next to the tripod and begins put out the packed lunch. 

Finally Ruby’s gaze falls on Jake, who is finishing putting out the blanket and lunch. She meanders her way back over to him, taking in the scenery along the way. Before Jake knows it Ruby is pulling her dress off her shoulders and sliding out of it. What’s left is her white underclothes, skirt hanging low and top off her shoulders, both edged delicately in eyelet lace. “Aahhh that is soooo much better, don’t you agree? It’s too nice out to be hidden in a stuffy dress.” 

Jake smiles a simple and warm smile. "Hidden? There is no way to hide you Ruby West. When you rode into this glade even the flowers got jealous. That does look more comfortable." “It is,” she says simply, returning the smile. Without warning she takes a couple more steps towards Jake and in one swift move unbuttons and removes his shirt. “There, that wasn’t so hard now was it? Of course now I will be completely and utterly distracted from eating my lunch,” she says playfully as she plops down onto the soft blanket. She leisurely pulls off her boots then pulls her skirt to the top of her thighs, starting to remove her stockings. She glances up at Jake staring and laughs, “You want to help?” 

"Just enjoying the show. If I help, lunch will be over before we begin. Part of a picnic is enjoying the view." Jake sits down and pulls off his boots. Laying down he sighs contentedly and turns facing Ruby. 

Ruby reaches over to Jake and tussles his hair before finishing her show. She stretches out her long legs daring the sun to warm them. She looks up into the sky and enjoys the mild breeze, her hair moving gently around her. Moments pass before either of them speak. “You know, one of life’s little pleasures is a day like this. I’m really glad we made it here, I wasn’t sure we would have time.” Her eyes move to the horses and an idea comes to mind. “Baby, do you like to ride? I know you asked Kate for lessons, are you good?” 

"She's taught me some. I'm probably equal parts taught and a knack for learning stuff like that. I'm not as good as Katherine, but I can ride. What did you have in mind?" 

“What do you think I have in mind? A ride of course…” Ruby stands and grabbing Jake’s hands pulls him up. She nears her horse, petting the dark brown stallion gently as she looks into his eyes. She smiles mischievously, apparently getting an unspoken question answered. She hops up and immediately spurs him forward. Answering the challenge, his front legs rise off the ground in a jump and he races off.   He comments, "So much for a lazy lunch."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 128, “Gormley”, Tuesday, March 21st, 1882, 11:00 A.M.*

When Minerva arrives at the Lucky Lady she explains the situation to Nanuet and Jeff. "They do not know who is watching them. It could be one of those cowboys. I have my pistol in my skirts but perhaps we should have something more powerful in case it is that Ringo person. She takes Nanuet aside and tells him what the various "magic" bullets do. "Do you have any of the hold person bullets? Maybe we could hit who ever it is with one of those. They are busy watching Katherine and her friend, so perhaps we could surprise who ever it is. What do you think?"

"Well I will get my rifle and head back with you. I don't think I have any of those magic bullets that you speak of, but I'm also not keen on shooting at someone when I don't know who I am shooting at. Has anyone tried entering the hotel? Is there a back entrance? A way we could get inside without being seen by our mysterious spy? Jeff, you've lived around here longer than I have, is there another way in that you know of?"

Jeff replies, "Yes, there's a back door for people who want to get to their rooms without having to travel through the restaurant. Goes up a back staircase. The hallway runs square down the center of the second floor, with rooms on either side. Should be able to reach the corner room without a problem. Let's go."

Kate chatted about inconsequential things with Mr. Gonzales, hoping it was entertaining their watcher. The minutes that passed before they could see Minerva coming down the street seemed long, but eventually she came down the street with Nanuet and Jeff.

Grant rushes into the Marshall's Office. "Deputies. Mrs. Kale wanted me to come get you both. Here's a note." Chester reads the note and shows it to Eduardo. "Kate says that someone is watching the El Parador from the Promise City Hotel. She says to come in from the kitchen door to avoid being seen. I wonder if this is related to the shooting."   Eduardo says, "OK, Chester. Let's go and find out what's happening. Senor Keebler, lead the way." 

Grant brings them into the El Parador kitchen. "Wait here. I'll get Mrs. Kale." He goes out onto the porch. "Mrs. Kale, the deputies are here in the kitchen."  Kate walks back inside. "Chester, Deputy Rodriguez, I'm glad you both could make it. there's somebody spying on the El Parador from across the street. Could you look into it?" Eduardo says, "How can you tell?"  She replies, 
"The person is using a spyglass. Not an everyday occurrence, don't you think?" 

"I guess you're right. Chester you go in the back door of the Hotel and I'll go in the front. Then we'll go upstairs. Don't draw your weapon, unless someone draws on you. OK?" "Sounds good to me. Hopefully there's a good explanation behind this." Kate says, "I'll go back out onto the front porch. Who ever it is, they are probably watching me and Mr. Gonzalez."

She adds, "I saw the others from the Lucky Lady heading down the street, you might not be alone when you go inside. Gentlemen, Pony Deal pointed that rifle at me from the top of the town hall, I don't know why he didn't shoot when I ducked inside. I don't like the idea of someone watching the place where I live. Whatever you can find out, I'd appreciate. Better to stay unseen if you can. Thank you." Kate stepped back outside and sat down again on the stairs.

Jeff, Nanuet and Minerva are making their way towards the hotel when they see Deputy Rodriguez entering the front of the building. "Well there goes the idea of surprise I guess." says Nanuet in an agitated tone. "Let's make our way around back anyways before they see us so at least they won't know how many of us there are." Nanuet and Minerva follow Jeff around the back of the hotel.

Minerva whispers. "Perhaps we should ask the clerk who is staying that room before we go up and make a scene. We should probably cover all the exits as well. It wouldn't do to sneak in the back and have them waltz out the front door. "

Chester and Eduardo go out the back way of the El Parador. There they split up. Chester goes north on the east side of the El Parador, heads west behind the Great Western and his new Office, until he reaches the back of the Hotel. Eduardo goes west behind the buildings on South St., come up north on Allen to the front door. Ask they agreed, He gives a whistle then he goes inside. Chester hearing the whistle goes in the back door.   

Jeff, Minerva and Nanuet are now walking south down Allen street between the Rio Grande and the cooper shop when they notice Eduardo Rodriguez enter the Promise City Hotel front door.  Well, unless there is a third exit then I think we have all the exits covered and it looks like the two deputies have it under control. Perhaps one of us should go out front in case he manages to slip past and makes his way out there. Which do you prefer Jeff?" 

Jeff replies "I'll stay here and you two can watch the front. Just holler if you need help." Nanuet and Minerva split up and each walk up a different side of the hotel and meet at the front waiting for something to happen. "Never a dull day in these parts is there? I wonder if Jake and Ruby are having as much excitement."

Minerva comments, Oh, You know Jake and Ruby! Something exciting always pops up to get those two in trouble. Let's just hope it has nothing to do with the cowboy gang or the Earps"  Nanuet answers, "Yes, let's hope. I also hope this doesn't ruin our lunch, I asked Maria to cook up something extra nice for us today."

Katherine was careful not to let her expression change as the Marshalls moved into the back of the hotel and her friends covered the door. Instead she kept talking to her teacher, babbling on about the ranch and the school; hoping to give nothing to their watcher. Her hand was in her skirts, close to the pistol. Even with the wall there, she was nervous. She hated being stuck here playing bait, not able to help or know what was happening, just waiting for the sound of gunfire and hoping it wouldn't come.

Chester surprises the cook in the kitchen. "Sorry, ma'am. I'm here on official business. Just passing through." He reaches the front desk after Eduardo does. The half-elf asks Melissa Smith the innkeeper, "Mrs. Smith, who's staying in the room overlooking the southeast corner?"  "A Mr. Gormley rented it," She replies. "Is there some trouble?"
Armed with that information, Eduardo quickly communicates it to Chester, Minerva, Jeff and Nanuet. Chester says, "That's the guy I was looking for, came into town with Ringo and stayed." Jeff interjects, "Well, there's only one staircase up to the second floor, but one of the windows to his room is right above the front porch, so he could try escaping out that way if we spook him. How should we handle this?"

Nanuet states, "Well you two are deputies and one should probably go up and the other should stay here, that way either way he decides to go there will be a lawman. Up to you who wants to go up to the room. I am willing to go up if someone wants to stay down here in case he does try to escape."

Chester says to his fellow deputy, "Nanuet and I can go up to the room." To Minerva and Jeff, he says, "Are you two heeled?" He receives nods. "How about Jeff and Eduardo, you wait out front incase he tries to jump out the window. Minerva? Can you wait here in the lobby, in case he gets past me and Nanuet? Everyone be careful and we don't know if he's done anything wrong yet."

"Si, Senor Chet, I can stay here and keep him from leaving, but I do not know what this man looks like. I shall stand here and visit with Senora Smith." She notices that the woman is pale, with a fearful look in her eyes and so smiles her brightest and most reassuring smile and pats her arm. "I am sure this nice lady will be kind enough to tell me If Senor Gormley is descending the stairs. Is that agreeable with you Senora?" She says to the innkeeper. Minerva keeps her free hand on her gun, which is tucked in her skirts. She chats with the woman about the hot weather and the festival to keep her calm while she watches the stairs. 

"Now Senora, do not be so nervous. There is no need. I am sure that all is well. The deputy just wants to ask Mr. Gormley some questions. Now if you could watch the stairs while we talk and just place your hand on mine if he begins to descend the stairs I shall keep him occupied until the Deputy arrives."

Nanuet checks his rifle to make sure it is all set to go. He gives Minerva a serious look and says "Be careful, these guys are dangerous as we all know too well by now." He turns to Chester "Lead the way lawman."  Chester and Nanuet arrive at the door to the room. A quick check of the doorknob shows the door to be locked. They do not hear any sounds inside.

Nanuet asks, "Do we break the door down or do we get a key from the front desk? I would imagine that they would have a key that opens all the doors right?"  Chester replies, "We could try knocking first. I'm sure they have a key downstairs in case Gormley doesn't open the door." Nanuet says, "See Chet that is why we keep you around! I would have never thought of that!" Nanuet laughs and shakes his head at his own inability to see the obvious solution.

Chester motions Nanuet to the left side of the door. "Ready? Here goes." Chester pounds on the door. "Mr. Gormley? This is Deputy Marshall Martin. Please open the door, I want to talk to you." He then stands to the right of the door and waits for a response.  The door does not immediately open and there is no response. 

Meanwhile, some 140 feet to the east, Kate and Manuel watch as the man and telescope move back into the room and away from the east facing window. No more than fifteen seconds later they see a scruffy looking young man holding a telescope and a revolver climb out of the south facing window of the same room and out onto the front porch roof of the Promise City Hotel.

"Damn," Kate muttered as she estimated the distance. "He's too far away for anything but something flashy, and I don't want to be in jail with him." She stood up casually. "How far apart can the horses go?" she asked, pulling herself up on one as if a ride was what she had intended all morning.  Gonzales hops onto the other and says, "Let's find out. And with a wide grin says, "I guess all that riding practice will come in handy."

Kate got herself settled on the horse, sitting uncomfortably sideways in a saddle not made for it. She clicked her tongue and moved forward at a brisk pace, purposeful but not hurried, careful to keep the man in sight.  "A bit of slippery ground should slow him down when we're close enough. Otherwise we cut him off. This wall is impenetrable, yes?  Might be amusing to see him run into it. We'll signal Jeff and Marshall Rodriguez when we pass by."

Back upstairs, Chester pounds on their door again. "Gormley, open up." Still no response. "Hmm. We don't have a warrant or anything. I'll go get the key. No sense in busting down the door. Keep watch, but he may turn invisible." Chester comes down the stairs. "Mrs. Smith? Can I have the key for Mr. Gormley's room?" 

She says in a wavering voice, "I can't let you have the key, but I can go upstairs. Is he dangerous?"  Chester says, "I don't think so, ma'am. I just want to ask him some questions."  Mrs. Smith knocks on the door, "Mr. Gormley, it's Mrs. Smith. I'm opening the door." She turns the key in the lock. Chester gently moves her aside and opens the door.  Nobody is inside but the window is open. 

Below, Gonzales is doing his best to keep pace with Kate. The man has left the window and is moving across the roof towards the northwest corner, where there is a gutter drain that he may attempt to slide down. Gonzales comments, "Notice how he scurries across the roof, must be awkward footing. Do you have that wand handy?"

Kate slipped her hand down to her skirts where the want was nestled with her pistol. "I have it. Considering the situation lately, it would be foolish not to carry it. It's rather flashy though, are you sure we'd want to use it?"  He replies, "The streets aren't that crowded, I don't think anybody is looking. A single bolt to the back of the knees should do the trick."

Kate took a casual look around as she pulled the slender rod from her skirt. She kept it down close to her leg so it wouldn't be seen. She pulled her horse closer to Mr. Gonzales', shielding herself from as many eyes as she could, then pointed the wand and spoke the command word, focusing on hitting the man behind his knees.

The beam of light shoots out and flies upward. Kate and Gonzales had reached the Hotel so the beam only has thirty-five feet to travel. Gormley was already moving too quickly across a roof that was at a thirty degree slant, and his leg bends in on him as the leg collapses. He tumbles down and falls from the roof but manages to grab onto the edge with both hands, dangling there.

Kate put on a shocked face, or as close as she could come, and pulled the horse up short. "Sir! However did you manage to do that?" She nudged the horse forward again, with Mr. Gonzales going to the other side, blocking the man from having a clear escape route.  She looked around and let her eyes light on Marshall Rodriguez and Jeff standing at the hotel's front door. 

"Marshall! We need some help here!" she said moving close as if to get the horse under the man. Gonzales moves his horse forward too, essentially pushing an invisible wall into him. When pushed he looses his grip and falls, landing at the feet of Rodriguez and Mills.

Kate slid down off the horse and feigned concern. "Are you hurt?" She picked up the weapon and telescope the man had dropped when he fell off the roof. "Interesting items you have here. Not many who carry a telescope. What in the world were you doing on the roof?"  Gormley looks up at Kate and says, "I'm an astronomer!"

Kate states, "The suns been up for hours, and it will be many more before there are any stars to be seen. Unless it was a different kind of star you were interested in."  Kate looked up at Jeff. "I believe we have some astronomically minded friends nearby. I'm sure they would be interested in talking to...I'm sorry, how rude. I didn't ask your name. Who might you be?" He replies, "I'm...Jones...Mark Jones." 

Mrs. Smith is now standing at the doorstep alongside Chester and Nanuet and interjects "Actually I believe your name is Thaddeus Gormley. And I prefer my patrons to leave through the doors instead of the windows. You'd better find yourself somewhere else to stay than here." Rodriguez says, "I believe that I know just the place."

Kate states, "Mr. Gormley, how unkind to conceal your real name. It seems Marshall Rodriguez here has a comfortable place for you to reconsider that, and some other statements you might want to make. Marshall, might you need me for anything?"   Eduardo replies, "Not that I can think of. I believe we have this under control." He and Chester grab Gormley and march him off to the jail. Gonzales makes a gesture to cancel the scroll spell on the horses.

Chester thanks everyone for helping. Once they get to the jail, Eduardo pushes Gormley into an empty cell. Chester says, "I've been looking all over for you Thad. You're a hard man to pin down." He motions to the items Gormley had on him. "So what were you planning to do with these? Doing a little hunting, maybe?"

He says, "No, I'm an astronomer. I thought that there was supposed to be a eclipse during the day today but I must have gotten my dates wrong. It'll probably come tomorrow."  Chester says, "A lunar eclipse, huh. What's with the weapon? Don't know too many stars that shoot at you. And how do you know Johnny Ringo?"  Gormley replies, "Ringo? I've played cards before with him in Galeyville. Don't know him other than that. And most people in this town have a gun of some sort, why are you picking on me?" 

Rodriguez says, "Because I think you're a liar. Give me a few minutes and I'll prove it." He opens the front door and calls out to one of Juan Tulucca's children. They have a short exchange in Spanish and the boy runs off. 

A few minutes later the boy returns and talks to Eduardo in Spanish. The Deputy Marshall turns to Gormley with a big smile and says, "Okay Mr. Astronomy, according to Old Mother Jiminez the next lunar eclipse isn't scheduled to occur until June 1st of this year."  Gormley starts to ask nervous and then says, "I need to see my Uncle Ajax. He works over at the big mine in town."

Chester replies, "I just saw him earlier today. He's mighty disappointed in you. Said he told you his mine was looking for workers, but you didn't want to work hard. Isn't that right? I can still go get him if you want, but how about you tell us just what you were doing spying on that saloon."  Gormley looks flustered. He then says to Chester "Is there a law in this town that you can't look out a window?"

Chester answers, "Nope. But there is one about shooting at a town Marshall. There were two men shooting at this office a couple days ago. One of them is dead and I think you are the other. I heard you were seen with Johnny Ringo the day of the shooting."  Gormley answers, "Yeah, so what? He was the guy who got shot, not the shooter. What makes you think that I was the other guy in the Great Western?"

Chester states, "That's interesting. How did you know the shots came from the Great Western? It's not like it was published in the newspaper or anything."  He answers, "Half the town knew that 'cause of all the burning stuff that they threw out the window. Not like that was any secret."  Chester sighs. "All right. I'll get your uncle. I sure hope that your talking to us won't get back to the Cowboys." Chester opens the door and pauses, before leaving for the mine.

Kate looked at Minerva, Nanuet, and Jeff after Chester and Marshall Rodriguez took the man away. "I'm willing to bet there's someone watching the Lucky Lady too. Maybe we should go take a look?"   After watching the scene unfold outside the building Nanuet smiles at Minerva and says "I always seem to be late to the party." He then turns to Kate and says "Yeah, that is a good idea. Maybe we should stop at the jail first and grab Chester so we have a lawman with us first in case anyone else needs arresting today." 

Nanuet, Kate, Jeff and Minerva head by the jail and ask Chester to come by the Lucky Lady once he is done at the jail, explaining that they want to check the place for spies as well.  Before heading off with the others, Kate handed the reins of her horse to her teacher. "You enjoyed that, didn't you?" she said, noting the sparkle in his eyes. "Would you let Ginnie know everything is alright and I'll be back in a little while?" 

"Of course, my little sandpiper." He took the reins from her and deftly slipped a ring into her hand as he did so. "Take care." "I will. I hope your errand goes well, Mr. Gonzales. I'll be home later," she smiled, slipping the ring onto her finger and then joined Nanuet, Minerva, and Jeff. The foursome then head to the Lady and begin scoping out the surrounding area for anything suspicious.

Kate says, "If they're doing the same thing here, they'll be watching the front door. I'll go upstairs and look out the windows. I didn't spot the other man, Mr. Gonzales did. We might want to note anyone was isn't usually around as well."

Nanuet begins asking the others to help him search the Lucky Lady inside and out. "We should search every room, high and low. Then search around the perimeter of the building too. Jeff, I'll take the ladies and we'll check out the inside while you take a walk around the outside of the building and look for anything suspicious. Then we can swap and each cover each other. Don't want to miss anything. Alright then, let's get to work, I'm starving and need to eat lunch!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 129, “The Question Game”, Tuesday, March 21st, 1882, 11:30 A.M.*

Jake climbs into the saddle and says to the animal, "Are you going to let her make you look stupid and slow?" Jake kicks the horse forward and brings it up to speed. Instead of following the path that Ruby takes he makes slight variations so it easier for his horse to catch up. Ruby has a good lead but Jake is content to make steady progress. He watches her bounce a bit coming down from the jumps and guesses she is not a better rider than he. As he drives his horse to jump some sage brush he curses, "If I fall off this blasted horse and get full of cactus needles I'm going to tan her behind." 

Ruby rides her horse hard and fast, jumping over any obstacles in their way. Her underclothes billow around her body, daring the wind to try to snatch them away. Her long hair flies freely behind her, dancing in flight. She stops the horse at the top of a steep hill where a cocky grin comes to her face. She urges the horse forward with confidence. 

When he sees her stop to look back he kicks the horse hard and leans forward, "It sure would be nice if one of us knew how to race. Yah, yah!"  Laughter escapes Ruby’s lips unbidden, the freedom of this ride overcoming her with delight. She pushes her horse forward, down to the bottom of the rolling hill and into the stream that passes by. Water flies up around them and she abruptly stops her horse in the middle of the stream, waiting for Jake to catch up. When he does he can see her chest rising and falling with heavy breathing and her face beams like a ray of sunshine. 

"You look hot," he says and suddenly charges his horse into the stream spraying up water around him and onto Ruby and her horse. "Hungry yet?" Ruby lets out a playful scream as she gets sprayed with the cool water, dripping off her in spots. “Very,” she replies pushing her horse up against Jake’s. She hands him her horse’s reigns then deftly moves from her horse to his, facing him. Her bare legs rest over his and she wraps her arms around his neck. “How about you?” 

He looks into her green eyes and says, "What were we talking about?"  “We were talking about lunch…,” she kisses him softly, “And being hungry…,” she kisses him again, wiggling closer, “And maybe we should go back now,” she says only inches from his face. “What do you think?” 
"I really like looking into your eyes." He presses his body against hers, "I like some other things too. We should get back though." 

Ruby gasps softly at the warmth of Jake’s body on hers. She fights the fiery feeling growing inside her and instead of giving in she bites her lip, then sighs. “I suppose we should,” she says dramatically. “You know how to ride, take us back.” Jake chuckles slightly and starts taking them back. 

Ruby rests her head against Jake’s chest and holds him tight as he rides them back to their grove. Every bump pushes their bodies together and they both enjoy the pleasurable sensations. Once back they tie up their horses and lie back down on the blanket. They eat and drink their lunch in comfortable silence. After lunch Ruby lays her head in Jake’s lap. “I want to ask you some questions. I don’t want some silly answer that isn’t really an answer answers either,” she reaches up and pinches his arm. "And I figure for every question I get to ask you can ask one too. What do you think?” "Seems fair." He says hesitantly, "Ladies go first." 

“Alright,” she says smiling up at Jake, “Why did you keep that $100 bill I signed in your wallet when I first gave it to you?”  "Ooh, no easy warm up questions for Silver Jake Cook. She goes right to the serious stuff." His eyebrows come together as he rubs one cheek for a moment. His face relaxes and he says, "It was the only memento I had from you at the time if you ran away. Back then, I was sure you were going to. I'll give you a bonus answer; I still carry it." It is only a second before he continues, "What did your family do to become wealthy?" 

Ruby’s face immediately drops. “Wouldn’t you rather have a different question?” "I figured that was easy, what in Hades do I know?" Jake shrugs and says, "At the dawn of time the rules to the question game were set down in stone. If a question isn't answered, the game is over." 

Ruby wants to smile at Jake’s comment but can’t with the question hanging over her. “Ok no easy questions for me either…” She breathes in very deeply, “It’s old money, very old money. My family is in politics.” She sees Jake’s face pushing her for more information. “Damn it!,” she mutters. “My grandfather on my father’s side is Lord Arthur West; he sits on the House of Lords.” Without looking at Jake’s reaction she continues, “My Uncle will inherit the title. He has no children. My father came here to make his own success. He was jealous of not getting the title. My father still works in politics as far as I know but he brought his very large share of inheritance with him here to America.” Ruby finally looks to Jake, “I’m their only heir.” 

"Impressive." Jake affects a comic English accent. "Would you like some tea with your scone Lady West?"   “Very funny,” she says with no humor in her voice. Ruby adjusts her head back and forth on Jake’s lap, trying to get comfortable before asking her next question. “If I hadn’t read your letters would you have ever told me about your sister?” 

"Hmmm.... good question. I wonder," Jake looks down at her and seems thoughtful. "I'll take the question to mean not that I have a sister, but the circumstances of my leaving home. It is not something I enjoy reliving. At the risk of giving you an answer that isn't an answer I'll say I trust you enough to have told you the truth about it. If it seemed important for you to know or you had asked I would have told you." He gives her a little smirk and pulls a strand of hair off her face. "Where did the heiress West grow up?" 

"Mostly New York City. Our main home is in Washington Square Park. We have, or I should say they have, an estate on Long Island and a house in Rochester. That's how I met..." Ruby pauses then continues slowly, "You know who." She pauses again pondering her next question. "Have you ever had a real girlfriend before?" "What makes a real girlfriend? No, no, that is not my question." He smiles a rather enigmatic smile and answers, "Yes. Do I have one now?" 

"Yes you have one now, silly, even if she isn't very good at it. But what was she like?" Jake taps his finger on his lips and looks across the stream wondering why Ruby assumed there was only one. In the shadow of a boulder a long legged bird spears a lizard with its sharp beak reminding him of Rachael. "What was she like? She was a pretty girl, all curvy with blonde hair. A tad manipulative." He ends with a chuckle and looks back down at Ruby. "Did you ever take wedding vows?" 

Ruby remains silent for a long time before answering simply, "Yes." She looks away from Jake and is quiet for another moment before asking her next question. "Pretty huh? Did you love her?" 
"No." Jake says without hesitation. "No." He looks unwaveringly at her face for his next question. "Did you love him?" "No." Ruby stares back up at Jake, "Did YOU ever take marriage vows?" 

Jake's face relaxes and a slight and gentle smile returns to it. "No. Never." He takes his time and reaches over and takes one of her hands in his, stroking her palm. "What happened to your grandmother?"   She says, “I told you already, once the other members of my family found out she could do things they made her leave. They were scared, kind of like you are, but not tolerant. My mother is the one who told on her. Not acceptable for a family like ours, they said. After that Mother was raised by my grandfather. My grandmother left and as far as I know started traveling around the world. I wish I knew where she was.” Ruby reaches up and runs her fingers through Jake’s hair. “Did you come CLOSE to taking marriage vows?” 

He laughs, "Marriage, marriage, marriage, it's all about marriage. No, not even engaged, at least from my view. How old where you when you learned you could do things?"  "Oh I am just checking that there isn't any reason for me to be jealous about this... pretty, curvy blond girl. And you say not from your view, huh? In Jake speak that means from her view YES." Ruby lightly squeezes Jake's hand in hers. "I always knew I could do things, although they were always simple. When I was really young stuff would just happen when I got mad, a glass would fall off the table or the shade would fly up or something." Ruby shrugs. “Always had it in me, I just learned to control it.” 

Ruby looks at Jake’s hand in hers, running her fingers over it. Then she furrows her brows, “What happened to your hand? You have a scar here I never noticed before.” She runs a finger delicately over the tiny white circular scar residing on the palm of his right hand.   Jake frowns slightly and looks at his hand that Ruby is holding open...

Jake reflects back to his childhood.   Edna Cooke always told young Jacob that the gods worked their wills through humans great or small. He believed that, much like he believed in fairy god mothers, enchanted swords and dragons. Jacob was a curious boy and always had a constant barrage of questions. As the years passed the unsatisfactory answers accumulated to a pile as high as the legendary dragon's treasure, his childhood beliefs were shredded and slain by the sharp sword of logic, glittering dreams were returned back to their common components as if by a wave of a magic wand. The gods voices remained silent. Such was the state of young Jacob Cooke's beliefs when he entered his teenage years. 

Then the dreams started. Simple dreams picturing him performing some simple act or speaking to someone. The dreams always ended the same way, images of dire consequences if Jacob did not comply. Morning came and the dreams were still vivid in his mind, so vivid he almost believed he was actually there. It took some time to understand, but with experience he learned that his sleep would be increasingly troubled to the point of sleepless terror if he didn't comply. Jacob chose to comply. The dreams were infrequent and harmless so he kept them his secret. 

Some time after Jacob Cooke's fourteenth birthday something changed. Although the dreams did not become more frequent, what they asked of him became more challenging and sometimes even dangerous. Ever rebellious, Jacob was troubled by this change and tried hard to comprehend it. When he finally gathered together his memories and mulled it over several things became apparent. The tasks set before him always used his innate talents of a quick hand, quick wit or silver tongue. The were a small number of people who were the repeated benefactors from his tasks. His dreams always contained fleeting images of a man with winged sandals, a broad-brimmed hat and a staff. Determined to understand the dreams fully he left pen, ink and paper by his bed side to make detailed notes of his next dream. 

Weeks went by before, unheralded, Jake received another dream. He was to steal a wallet from a teacher and hide it in another student's jacket. Jacob wrote detailed notes of his dream before going to school. Even at this young age, Jacob had already learned how to deftly use his hands to remove items from people without their knowledge, and had used this talent for his own greedy ends. At school he was able to complete the transfer easily and unnoticed. The victim of the prank was a class bully. This bully frequently threatened a promising student who was a mousy young man and never stood up to his intimidator. Jake had on several previous occasions rescued the mousy boy with dream instructed action. The wallet was discovered missing, the class room searched and the bully was soon expelled. The teacher did not believe the bully's plea of innocence. 

Back home from school Jacob read his notes eagerly looking for clues to his mysterious dreams. Two snakes wrapped four times around a staff, he read his own handwriting from the night before and it called to mind words he had heard in church. The fleeting man in the dream with the winged sandals and broad brimmed hat carried the Kerykeion! "You are mad, an idiot or both Jacob Cooke," he said to himself out loud, "Hermes in my dreams?" 

Late that night Jacob hesitantly shared his story with his sister, Virginia. She was alternately incredulous, excited and afraid. She insisted that he tell their mother, but Jacob would have none of that and swore her to secrecy. She eventually convinced him to visit the church and see the priest. Much later that same night, young Jacob once again snuck out of the house as he was want to do but this time he was headed to church. The irony of sneaking out of the house to go to church was not lost on the youngest Cooke. On the way, he lost his nerve to speak to the priest, and rationalized that the priest would be sleeping at this late hour anyway. Once again, like in years before Jacob Cooke found himself standing in the alcove that housed the familiar statue of Hermes, the messenger of the gods. 

He had a thousand questions buy couldn't articulate any of them. After standing there for a long time in the dark and echo prone church Jacob finally muttered in a voice both quiet and afraid, "Why me?" An indeterminable amount of time passes and there was no answer. Apprehensive and ashamed, he went home not the least bit wiser. He never spoke again to his sister of his dreams though she asked him many times. 

As time went on he began to feel infantile and foolish for giving in to strange dreams, and his teenage rebellion soon overwhelmed his fear of the dreams and he resolved to deny the next dream. The Jacob Cooke most people knew was lazy and avoided work. He could be stubborn and tenacious on those rare times he chose to be, and this was one of those times. For a score of evenings he denied the dreams, suffered the increasing terrors each night after sleepless night. Eventually the dreams ended; he had persevered and triumphed! The day after the first blissfully pleasant nights sleep he was ecstatic. Whatever caused the dream could be denied, no one could control Jacob Alistair Cooke. That sunny afternoon during a trip to the outdoor market for his mother, feeling confident, arrogant and impervious he decided to pick up some pocket money for his own entertainment. As he had done a dozen times before, he selected a mark and performed his routine. He waited until he had to squeeze by the man in the crowd, quickly and deftly he bumped the man and grabbed the contents of a pocket. 

A sharp pain stung his hand as he pulled away. He hid his pain and concealed his hand until he could duck down a nearby alleyway. There he opened his fingers to see blood dripping from his hand, his prize an ornate pin which had stuck deeply into his palm. He quickly removed the pin and bound his hand with his handkerchief. Alone in that alleyway cursing himself and his luck, he finally noticed the emblem that adorned the pin. It was the familiar Kerykeion! Shaken, he went home and hid the pin deep in a dresser drawer. 

Over the next two weeks Jacob suffered as his hand became infected and it took several unpleasant medical treatments to cure. Some days after his hand was well he gained the courage and the pent up rage to sneak out of the house during the night and visit the church again. Standing in the alcove he stared at his open hand, the pin resting next to the white scar in his palm. Finally he spoke in a sarcastic tone, "So you made your point." Jacob gazed up at the face of the statue a moment before continuing. "Even if I can't gain from any of this at least tell me why." The church was quiet and the young man's heart beat fast in his ears. 

"Each must contribute back the gifts the gods have given them," a deep and resonating voice sounded in young Cooke's ears. His eyes bulged, his pulse raced and he slowly backed away from the statue. He looked hard at the shadow hidden face of the statue, were the lips moving? He turned to flee and ran smack into a mountain of a man garbed in long loose robes. Jacob lost his balance and fell to the ground hard, his hand closing instinctively around the pin. "You may not see how you gain," the large man continued, "for the gods plans are more complicated that our mere mortal minds can comprehend. If the messenger of the gods calls to you, then you have his gifts and need to repay him with your service. You may never understand how it benefits you. Serve him well and you will walk in his grace." 

The fright receding to be replaced by embarrassment, Jacob Cooke stood up and brushed off his clothes. He forced a bravado to his voice and replied, "Heh. That's horse crap." Saying no more the young man stomped out of the church. When he got home he hid the pin back in his dresser drawer. The next time a dream came to him, Jacob followed the instructions. 

A year goes by and as do several dreams. Jacob follows the instructions each time but for days after is surly and quick to anger. Shortly after his fifteenth birthday, fights begin between his sister Virginia and their father. At first Jacob is unaware of them, having worn down his parents resolve he is spending more and more time away from the house on his own. One night during dinner Hiram Cooke and his daughter exchange harsh words and the girl flees the table in tears. Thus Jacob learns of his sister's dilemma of an arranged marriage and is distraught over it. Not knowing where to turn for help he does something he has never down before, Jacob Alistair Cooke gets down on his knees and prays to Hermes for guidance. 

The youngest Cooke was not above stealing what he desired, but he was too proud to beg. Praying for guidance he reasoned, was not the same as praying for deliverance. Besides, had he not done the god's bidding for several years? This was merely his reward for services rendered. So he prayed and went to sleep waiting for the dream. The dream did not come that night, nor did it come the next twelve nights no matter how hard or long he prayed. In five days the engagement would be announced, Hiram Cooke's only daughter was to be traded off to the miserable son of a wealthy Grosvenor in exchange for connections to improve the family name. Virginia was in tears every day and night. Jacob felt helpless. His worry for his sister gnawed at his heart and darkened his soul with anger. That night he went back to the church and knelt down in the familiar alcove. 

"I have never asked anything of you, except to tell me why. You chose not to grant that." He prayed aloud and two thin lines of tears rolled down his cheeks. "Ask what you want of me, anything at all. In return I just ask that you give me guidance, like you have before. I will follow your guidance, please wise Hermes, show me how to save Virginia from this unjust marriage." 

Jacob woke the next morning from a fitful night of sleep, a night of sleep that was free of dreams. 
He did not even pretend to attend school this day, using none of his tricks or falsehoods to cover his absence. Instead he went to the church again, back to the familiar alcove. 

"You heartless bastard!" He pointed at the statue and screamed. The few weekday church goers and lowly acolytes turned their heads towards him. "You take, and you take, and you take, and you give nothing in return! You care nothing for justice! You care nothing for those you use! What has she ever done to deserve this?" Jacob stops his tirade and composes himself. His eyes go cold, his face becomes hard, but there is a white hot anger in his chest. "Fine then, have it your way. Not like I have any choice in the matter." He turns to leave and says without looking back, "I am done with hope. I can't wait for your guidance. I am done being used." Outside he pats the hidden hunting knife in his jacket and says to himself, "Perhaps that Grosvener fellow will have some sense when I show him the knife, because if we have to meet a second time it won't be to show it to him." 

That night the pending engagement was called off. That night Hiram Cooke turned his son Jacob away from home while the whole family watched, while Virginia cried. That night Jacob met his sister Virginia secretly to say goodbye. He refused her entreaties to stay, and though her tears rent his heart he knew he must leave. "Marry who you choose, he will not dare arrange a marriage for you again. Just tell him I am watching." 

He decided not to spend another night in the city of his childhood. He chose to flee Philadelphia that very night leaving behind the only person he cared about. The last building Jacob Cooke entered before leaving the city was his familiar local church. His feet knew the way to the alcove but no words were spoken. He didn't even glace up at the statue when he unceremoniously dropped the pin, silver and gold with the twined snakes around a staff, into the offering plate. His fear and frustration, his hate and anger, all his emotions were spent. He left the church empty. He left Philadelphia heading west, leaving his dreams and childhood behind.

Although it has only been a few seconds Jake realizes he was day dreaming and quickly responds, "Um, I was about fourteen and feeling cocky over some teenage exploit and decided I could do anything. Well anything that day was to pick some guy's pocket in broad day light at the market. I was pretty good, and got away with it. Unfortunately it was an ornate piece of jewelry with a long sharp pin and it embedded in my tender palm when I grabbed it. To make a long story shorter, it got infected, I suffered and got better, earned a scar and learned a hard lesson." He flexes his hand a couple of times and says, "Do you hate your parents?" 

Ruby is quiet as she kisses Jake's scar gently. "Hate is a strong word." Ruby is then silent again and Jake is about to speak but suddenly Ruby starts talking, "Yes, I hate them. There is nothing nice or kind about them. They never loved me, they always wished I was someone different. And they ALWAYS find a way to get their way. You know how your parents wanted to get into society? Well, my parents ARE society. Back stabbing, fake, manipulative, greedy people. I learned some things from them, how to get things I want. That's about it." Silence again. "And if they find me and want me to come home, they will find a way to make me, Jake." Jake can feel Ruby's body tense and shiver at the thought.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 130, “A Lazy Afternoon”, Tuesday, March 21st, 1882, 12:15 P.M.*

There is more silence but eventually Ruby relaxes again. “What do you think of each of our friends? I’m curious.”   "Oh, no." Jake responds with a laugh, "Now you are abusing the question game. It really is supposed to be yes or no questions. It's fine that we broke that rule but now you think you are getting all those answers with one question? I'm not falling for that." He punctuates his last statement with a gentle poke on her nose. "Invalid question, ask again." 

Ruby playfully acts shocked, "Abusing! Why I never... Ok, how about this one... what’s your favorite thing about me?"  "May the gods have mercy upon my degenerate soul if I get this one wrong,” Jake says comically with eyes bulging. He taps his finger on her hand a number of times before he says, “You are more alive than anyone I have ever met." He stops tapping and smiles as if to say don't ask me to explain. The smile on his face slowly fades and a serious expression takes over. "Is your husband dead?" 

“Yes, he’s dead,” she responds without much emotion. Ruby laughs at something unknown then continues, “And I only meant if you liked my butt or my lips or my something else…,” she smiles mischievously, “Better. Not all this deep stuff,” she giggles. “So what was this girl’s name? It wasn’t Mattie, was it?”   "No, it wasn't Mattie." Jake laughs too. "No, not Mattie. Her name was Rachael." Jake goes back to tapping on her hand with his finger. "I'll give you a free question, I've suddenly lost the desire to ask any more today." 

"How come?" Ruby asks curiously. "Wait! That's not my question. But I still want to know why... My question is... Will you take a photograph with me later this week...ppllleeesssseeeee...." Ruby gives Jake a huge grin and big green pleading eyes while she reaches up with both hands behind his neck and pulls his face towards hers, "Plleeeaaasssseeee, bbaaabbbyyyyy," she giggles.  “Another unfair use of the question game," Jake laughs and throws her off his lap. "Cheater!" He cries. "Game over, I'll submit to having my picture taken but no more of this abuse of the sanctity of the question game." 

“Heeeyyy…,” Ruby laughs as Jake pushes her. Her huge grin turns into a genuine smile as she looks back at him over her shoulder, “Good, I really wanted one, a picture of you and me. Now let me give you something you really want.” Ruby moves closer then pushes Jake gently down onto the blanket, face down. She straddles him and starts giving him a back massage. “Why don’t you just close your eyes and enjoy the nice weather? A nap would be so nice…” Once again, Jake doesn't resist. 

Ruby slowly and deeply rubs the muscles in Jake’s back, eliciting some contented moans and sighs, herself taking satisfaction in making Jake happy and relaxed. It’s not long before she hears the soft familiar snoring that she loves so much. She keeps running her fingers over his back for a while before she climbs off gently and without waking him. She lays next to him, watching him sleep, brushing the hair off his face so she can admire him. She had been really scared the day before that they were not going to be together anymore and she really needed last night and today to get back to herself after the crazy week. Eventually last nights antics catch up to her and she falls asleep too. 

Ruby wakes first after a short nap and again watches Jake, still sleeping soundly. She rises off the blanket and quietly goes about picking wildflowers. Humming to herself, she gathers a large bouquet full of variety, each flower seeming to be more full of scent and color than the last. She takes her time, enjoying the simple task, occasionally stopping to look back and smile at the sleeping Jake. Finally she sits on the edge of the blanket, her skirts pulled up again to enjoy the sunlight. She carefully places flowers up in her hair, occasionally stopping to smell one or run a soft flower over her lips. 

Jake eventually wakes but he doesn't open his eyes. He can feel the sun penetrating the trees and its rays reaching his back. The sounds of the stream, birds and light wind are all soothing. He can also hear the slight rustle of someone sitting next to him and the aroma of flowers. If I open my eyes will it go away? He pops an eye open and watches Ruby. Her thick red hair burning over her white undergarments was striking. There was something peaceful and special about the look on her face, the flowers that adorned her and the way the sunlight danced on and around her this day. And as much as Jake admired and lusted after her shapely form, it was her face that always captivated him. He admired her high and delicate cheek bones, full rich lips that were almost as expressive as her eyes, and those eyes shaped like rich almonds that today contained dark emeralds that glittered and twinkled. He kept his breathing constant and moved not an inch, knowing eventually she would see he was awake but wanting to cherish the scene for a little longer. 

Ruby watches as a pair of birds fly together, dancing around each other to some melody she couldn’t hear and it made her smile. So far today had been so different from yesterday, so peaceful and relaxing and calm and full of happiness and laughter. She glances back over at her Jake, he would awake soon. Ruby quietly moves closer to him, trying to let his peaceful slumber remain a few moments longer. She lay next to him on the blanket, stretching out her legs then turning on her side to face him. She has a single flower in her hand and is smelling it when she catches Jake opening his eyes. She caresses his face with the flower as he yawns. “Hello sleepy head,” she says softly. “How was your nap?” 

"Pleasant and rejuvenating. Quite a decadent treat for a saloon rat to lay about in the open air." 
Ruby listens intently to Jake’s answer but remains silent. They lay there just staring into each other’s eyes. Finally Ruby speaks. “Baby, will you do something for me?” She pushes some hair off his face, “You once told me that I was yours, I want to hear it again. Tell me you’re mine, that you belong to me and that I belong to you. I want to hear you say it.” 

"Ruby West, you are my girl." Jake replies without blinking. "I don't want anybody else. I am your man."  Ruby smiles softly at his words. “I am your girl. I don’t want anybody else either. And I don’t want to think about a time when that won’t be true.” Ruby reaches out her hand and cups Jake’s face, her thumb caressing his cheek. She leans forward and kisses him gently, pulling away so slowly that their lips stick together after the kiss is over. Jake senses something different in Ruby, in her stare and in her voice, a tenderness he hasn’t seen before and even vulnerability. She stares up at Jake with big eyes, her emotions plain for him to see. “Will you make love to me Jake?”   "Yes," he whispers and tenderly pulls her close, "Yes, of course." 

Ruby kisses him again, taking much pleasure in the feel of his lips on hers. Jake runs his hand up and down Ruby’s thigh as they kiss. He puts his hand behind the crook of her knee and suddenly pulls it up to his waist, pulling her leg over his and forcing her closer. She pushes her body the rest of the way so she is leaning up against him. Ruby fights the fiery desire welling up in her again, and tries to hold back the longing to just take what she, and what she knows he, wants. These moments feel unreal to Ruby, like she is lost in some sort of dream or she is under a magic spell. Time is stopped and no one else exists but the two of them. Everything around them seems in slow motion, from the soft song of the birds being sung just for them to the leaves and flowers gently falling off the trees, drifting in the air weightless. 

She takes Jake’s hand and puts it on her face, then guides it down her neck, ending between her breasts, over her heart. Jake can feel it pounding, and the beating grows with his touch on her. “I am so crazy about you, baby,” she whispers, “Whenever I feel like I should run away all I want to do is run to you; everything is right in your arms. I would do anything for you; do anything you asked of me. I never thought I would feel this way but I can’t help myself. I am so in love with you…” she says each word slowly and deliberately, “Jacob Alistair Cook.” 

He pulls her over on top of him and kisses her lips hungrily. "Maybe the sun," he says panting slightly and nostrils flaring, "Will just freeze there in the sky for us... and let this go on forever." His hands slide smoothly under the garments covering her back. "Either way, I'm going to have to... give that clerk... a bigger tip."  With his hands gripped tightly on her back, Jake’s hunger for her finally takes over and Ruby gives in to both of their desires, and they make love until early afternoon.  

Resting afterwards contented in each other’s arms, Ruby runs her fingers across Jake’s chest, as she always does. “I will always remember this perfect moment with you Jake.” She seals her promise to Jake and herself with a romantic kiss. “I hope you will too.” He kisses her fingers, "It would be hard to forget." They linger lazily for some time before they reluctantly dress, pack and ride slowly back to Tombstone. As they ride away Ruby glances back at the grove over her shoulder and smiles.

Once back at the Grand Ruby and Jake tie up their horses out front and head back inside. Ruby stops at the desk and asks the clerk to get someone to draw a bath for her. The clerk indicates there is no note for her and she heads upstairs. 

She arranges a fresh dress on the bed for after her bath and starts getting her new dress and accessories ready for this evening. Once the bath is drawn Ruby slips slowly into the hot water and bubbles. "I wish I had a bath in our room at the Lucky Lady," she say out loud to herself before leaning back. She glances at Jake but says nothing to him.  After her bath is over and she is nice and clean and dressed Ruby suggests, "Let's check again downstairs if there is any notes for us, if not let's go over to the jail and find out if there is any new information."

There are no notes downstairs. They hear the train whistle in the background and the clock reads 4:30 PM, indicating that the train that had arrived from Tucson is now leaving to return to there. As Jake and Ruby go to head out of the front door of the Grand Hotel they nearly collide with Helen Barker, who is coming back into the hotel. She is wearing traveling clothes and carrying a large cloth travel bag with a paisley design on it.  Jake is polite, "Mrs. Barker, Good afternoon," and he tips his hat. 

"Helen," Ruby says curtly. "Send George off with a proper farewell?"  She replies, "Yes, as a matter of fact I did. He departed from Tucson on an westbound train at noon. He's probably out of the Territory by now. I told you yesterday that your scheme has failed. I can now guarantee that it has. It is safe to say that you won't be seeing Georgie ever again."

"You SO sure it has failed, Mrs. Barker?" Ruby grabs Jake by the belt and kisses him very passionately in front of Helen. "Hear that baby? We don't ever have to see him again. If only I could say the same about Helen here."  Helen marches indignantly into the Grand Hotel without responding. 

Jake and Ruby heard over to the Marshall's Office and Jail. The building is locked and dark inside. Nobody appears to be around.  They knock, to double check that no one is there. After that they head over to Fly's to try to find Cassidy and Fly and get the information from them.

Mary Edith Goodrich and Camillus Sidney Fly invite Jake and Ruby in. In response to the inquiry they say, "No, they left a few hours ago, we haven't seen them since." As Ruby and Jake are leaving Mary Edith says, "And call us Mollie and Buck, everybody else does."  "Thanks Mollie!" Ruby calls back over her shoulder. 

Next they head to the Crystal Palace Saloon and the office on the second floor.  There are three offices on the second floor. One belongs to the Circuit Judge, the second to Sheriff and the third to Marshall.  The Marshall's is the only one open at the moment, with Marshall Virgil Earp sitting behind the desk.

"Good afternoon Marshall. My condolences to your family on your loss. I was looking for Wyatt." Jake says solemnly.  Virgil looks up and says, "And exactly who are you again?"  He replies, "Ah, yes, forgive me. I am Jake Cook and this is Miss Ruby West. We own a saloon over in Promise City."

Virgil says, "Oh, yes. You looked familiar. Morgan introduced me to you at the train station a couple of months back. Mr. Cook, I know that Wyatt has said before that he trusts you, and normally that alone would be good enough for me. But under the present circumstances I'm not inclined to trust lots of the people I know. You're a stranger to me."

"Quite understandable given the circumstances. You will not be offended then if I admit the same for you. We will make ourselves available to you when you feel comfortable then, we are staying at the Grand." Jake looks at Ruby for a brief moment and then back to Virgil. 

"I have information to share with Wyatt regarding the Cowboy gang, I am a member of the Merchants Committee sent from Promise City to speak to Wyatt, and I was the one who told Deputy Williams to keep his little problem secret this morning until you and your brother arrived back in town to decide what to do about it." Jake offers his arm to Ruby. "I might add I am probably the most sympathetic member of the Merchants Committee that was sent to speak to your brother."

Virgil looks Jake in the eye and says, "I don't know where he is Mr. Cook. That's the truth. That's how Wyatt wants it. He's trying to keep me out of this so that I can continue to do my job here."  Jake answers, "I'll take your word for it. Unless you wish to suddenly have some trust in me, let me know when we can talk. I can appreciate your caution, I have had too many close calls with the Cowboy gang in the last week myself." He turns to Ruby, "An early dinner at the Grand then?"  "Certainly." She takes Jake's arm. "Goodbye Marshal Earp." She nods to him. 

Once outside the Saloon, "Where else can we look? Maybe the train station? Or do you really just want to go for dinner?"   He says, "Williams, Fly, Cassidy and now the Earps all know where to find us now. All of Cochise country probably does. If they want or need us, they will find us. Just because Virgil doesn't know where Wyatt is, doesn't mean he doesn't know how to get word to him. Let's have a leisurely dinner." 

Jake guides her towards the hotel. "What scheme?"   "You're right baby, as usual. Let's have a nice dinner." She pauses the blurts out, "But I'm not dressed for dinner yet!"  "Scheme? What are you talking about?"   He replies, "We have plenty of time, you can take your time getting dressed." They take some more steps quietly and says, "Helen said something about a scheme. Of course it did get me a rather forceful kiss, for which I am grateful."

"You like forceful kisses? No, not MY Mr. Cook..." Ruby smiles and takes Jake's hand as they walk. "You wanted to be rid of Mr. Eastman, right? I really didn't come here to see George, even though you don't believe me," Ruby doesn't let Jake interrupt her, "But it seemed as good a time as any to deal with this. I don’t want you and I to fight about it anymore." 

Ruby pushes some stray hair off her face, "Helen thinks we're grifters, trying to con George out of his $50,000. She threatened me, said she didn't like what we were doing and wasn't going to allow it. I reminded her of an incident we had when we were younger and she denied it. Got defensive. She was already my enemy, Jake, she put herself in that position. Stanley was never coming back to the Lucky Lady and neither was she. She invited George here to prove what a bad wife I'd be. She challenged me by saying that I had lost this hand." 

"So in the end, I scared her by telling her I was going to love being cousins with her." Ruby laughs. "It got her to wire him to make sure he never comes back, just in case.  Of course, she didn't realize that was the goal all along."

He answers, "Don't be so defensive yourself. Someone walks up to us and says our scheme isn't working might just catch my attention. Some places put you in prison for schemes." He pinches her on the behind. "I have tried hard to avoid prison.  I am not going to lament the loss of Helen Barker as a customer. What's done is done. We do have a business to consider, so we just need to minimize any bad blood or problems she could cause. There are other folks who want to spend their money at the Lucky Lady, they just don't know it yet. Who wouldn't want to hear Ruby West's golden voice?"

Ruby squeal at the pinch and giggles. "Right... who wouldn't want to hear me sing." She is quiet then until they get back to their room. Finally she asks, "You don't have any comment about Mr. Eastman? I thought you would be pleased."   He says, "Ruby, what do you wish me to say? I AM pleased that he's gone. I AM glad you took care of it. It just seems whenever we even talk about that guy there is trouble between us. I AM trying to make this a pleasant trip away for you, for us. I am happy to just have him fade away."

Ruby sighs. "You wanted him gone and I made him leave. Yes, I thought you would be happy. I wanted him gone too, for us.  You'll probably get mad but I want to tell you one final story about George Eastman, but it’s really a story about me." Before Jake can interrupt, she pushes him down in the chair. "Just hear me out ok?" 

"When I was a child, I was always surrounded by people being fake, wanting to be around me for my parents money or because they wanted something, you know... boys," she laughs, "They were always pestering me. When I was twelve, they would follow me around like little puppy dogs. Hoping to get on my good side so they could marry into the family fortune I suppose. Not that I cared much, but it kept me from having any time alone or pursuing other activities not proper for a young lady with my heritage." 

Ruby starts to dress as she speaks. "So one day, there were about six boys over. And I wanted them to leave me alone. So I took off my platinum ring, the one inscribed with a C, and threw it in the lake. I declared that whoever found it, I would marry. Well, they all dived in and tried to find it, including George. And they all gave up after not too long, the pursuit boring them I guess, or me just not being important enough," she shrugs and laughs. "But not George. He came back, every single day that summer, swimming in the lake, looking for that ring." Ruby has a far off look in her eyes. "No one ever found it." 

"The point is," Ruby steps up to the mirror, smoothing out her dress, "that before YOU, George was the only one who truly cared about me, even if he cared about someone he didn't know anything about. In my life there haven’t been many I ever felt really cared me. How could I disregard that, however misguided the feelings were? That is the reason why I can't hate Mr. Eastman.” She pins her hair up into a fancy style. “I know you are jealous and you don’t believe me, but you have no reason to fear him anymore, actually you never did. I never loved him and I never will.” Ruby walks over to her bag, taking out Jake’s tiara. She places it on her head and pins it on. “And now he is gone and we have no reason to ever talk about him again.” 

“And I am here with you. YOU are the only one to ever really care about ME, you know me, who I really am, you look out for me, you do things no one else ever has. And I love YOU. I can only hope that one day you would jump in that lake looking for my ring.”   She turns to face Jake, her new rose colored gown in place. Besides the tiara she wears her heart shaped earrings and the diamond ring on her right hand. She approaches him and puts a finger under his chin, gently forcing his face up to look at her. “I told you earlier today I would do anything for you. YOU are my knight in shining armor. And now,” she smiles at him, “It’s just us, a fairy tale knight and his princess.”  Jake sits there quiet for a while just looking at her, looking for something to say. Finally all he can say is, "You look lovely, every bit the princess that you are."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 131, “In need of new lawmen”, Tuesday, March 21st, 1882, 4:00 P.M.*

Again Jake is silent for a few more moments before he gives a little snort of a laugh and says, "Can I get off the chair now and get dressed too?"   He dons the other outfit he purchased when they went shopping and puts the same ash gray waist coat over it. "Ruby, I... I mean... let's go, I'm hungry."

Ruby doesn't move after Jake's comment, she just looks at him. Finally she speaks, "Look if I got the you caring about me part wrong, well, I didn't mean anything by it. But unless you have the burning desire to set me straight let me keep my fantasies, ok?"  She grabs her shawl and waits by the door. "I was thinking maybe we could go back to the show tonight. I really enjoyed it. Box seats this time."

"See, there it is again." Jake blocks the door with his body. "Every time we talk about that guy somebody takes something wrong. Enough about all that, let his shadow pass and leave no doubts. Let your caring and infatuated boy friend take you to dinner now." He takes her hand and kisses it. "Save your fantasy energy for something more productive." He opens the door and gives a little bow. "I'm sure that clever hotel clerk can arrange some box seats for us."

"As you wish," Ruby responds with a grin. "My fantasies are already working overtime. Now let's go find out about those seats." She gives Jake a kiss then heads down the stairs.  Ruby stops at the bottom of the stairs, leaning against the wall, letting Jake speak to the desk clerk.  Jake speaks to the desk clerk for a couple of minutes quietly, out of earshot from Ruby. He thanks him for the service so far, especially the picnic spot. 

Jake gives him $50 towards the bill, "I know the hotel has been buying many things on my behalf, and this is for you," handing him another $5. "But, my good man the red flowers didn't show up last night." The man suddenly looks panicked. "Oh, Mr. Cook, I apologize I - " Jake cuts him off. "That's alright. Just have them there for first thing in the morning, no excuses. And can you arrange a private box for the show tonight? Good." Jake returns to Ruby and tells her the show should be taken care of.

"Great," Ruby smiles suspiciously, "It was so enjoyable last night, I bet it'll be even better tonight." They start walking to the restaurant but Ruby runs back to the clerk and says quietly, "Could you send up a rib-eye tomorrow morning, say 11am? Include a very large glass of good whiskey." She turns to walk back to Jake, then stops. "Oh and some chocolate cake too," she giggles. 

Walking back over to Jake with a flip or her hair, she takes his arm. They are seated at private table near the front window. Jake orders some wine while they look over their menus. "So tonight, after the show... Do you want to go back to the Silver Dollar? Or try another fine gambling establishment? Or something totally different?"

He replies, "Hmmm, I don't know. Cassidy may not want to have you play cards again there no matter how much he wants to see your, ahem, pretty face. You took away a good haul. We should stop by and at least be friendly, if they invite us to stay we can decide then. Might be more interesting to play where we are not known. Tell you what, we will let the wind blow us where it will." 

They chat about nothing in particular for a while before Jake says, "I wonder if someone here has a faro board they want to sell. Might be our opportunity to get one cheap. You and Wyatt Earp both think we could make could money with it, so why not? Just another step towards making the Lucky Lady the best saloon in the territory."

"Well, we should offer what our customers want, no?" Ruby says while sipping her wine, "I think you'll agree variety is the spice of life. We have lots of plans to discuss, we should get started on expanding the Lucky Lady soon. I want to keep Nanuet busy and out of trouble. Plus I want a better stage and kitchen for Maria AND a bath, plus a billiard table." 

"We can ask around, maybe ask Neil if he's still here. I wonder if they left today or if they are with Wyatt. I hope you're not slacking on your duties by being here with me." Ruby bats her eyelashes a couple of times then gets a more serious look on her face. "I do wish we knew what was going on."

"We will find out soon enough. Relax, you need behave as promised. Remember? You are supposed to entertain me." He says with a broad smile. He leans back and adjusts the dark maroon scarf that sits around the neck of his pale yellow silk shirt. "You have got the whole saloon thing figured out. All that beauty and brains too, I am such a lucky man." 

He leans in towards her across the table. "Do you want a bath for our guests or a private bath tub for Ruby West? I am sure we could arrange for a private tub for you, have someone fill it up with clean water at night and I bet you know how to warm the water yourself don't you? If we do that then you'd never get to see Mrs. Gilson though."

"A private bath tub for Miss West, and of course, if Mr. Cook wants to share, well, Miss West will consider all requests." Ruby raises her eyebrow. "You already know the answer to that other question," she giggles. "Entertain you, huh? I know what you want." Ruby stands and glance around the restaurant. It isn't too crowded, so she stands up and starts singing a sweet song for Jake.   When Ruby is finished singing Jake applauds and several restaurant patrons join in.  Ruby gives a little curtsey and sits back down as their meal has shown up. 

They enjoy their fine meal, gossiping about all their friends back in Promise City.  By the time they're finished it's almost 6:00 P.M..  "Now what do you want to do until the show at 8PM? We could walk around town, we could go over to Neil’s saloon and say hi liked we planned, although we might miss the show if we start playing cards," Ruby giggles. "What do you think?"   

He says, "Let's swing by the Marshall's office again just to see if Wyatt is back and check to see if the other men at back at Fly's or not. They could be eating dinner at the saloon, we could try there next and ask about a faro table." Jake rises and pulls out her chair for her. "We have plenty of time, it is not far to any of those places." After he helps her rise, he straightens his new vest, the black one with diagonal silver lines that make diamond shapes, and brushes off his woolen trousers. The dark gray herringbone pattern matches quite well with the vest and waist coat, damn he thinks, all that and she has astounding fashion sense too.

Ruby watches Jake fix his jacket and smiles. A man who likes to look good.. Before she gets lost in her thoughts she takes his arm. "Off to the Marshal's Office again then. I know it's just because you want to show me off," she laughs.  They head over to the Marshall's Office first.  Jake and Ruby find the Marshall's Office and Jail still locked and dark. Checking at Fly's brother Buck says, "They're both over at the saloon, apparently they've been there all afternoon."

"What kind of example does that set, spending all day and night in a saloon?" Jake quips to Ruby on their way over.  Ruby laughs freely at Jake's comment and moves her hair around. "I hope I can wish lots of money again if we come back later to play cards. I liked that."  They enter the saloon and look around for Cassidy or Fly.

They see both men sitting together and talking in a booth in the very back corner of the saloon. Neil's partner is dealing another poker game but makes no attempt to invite Ruby or Jake to join him. Aside from the poker players there are five other patrons of the saloon, two seated in stools at the bar dressed as ranchers and three seated at one of the tables dressed as businessmen and playing some sort of card game that appears to be neither poker or faro.  Jake is sorely tempted to go over and observe the game but instead he heads over to the two men in the back for whom he was looking.

They gesture for him a Ruby to sit down. A half-empty bottle of Scotch is on the table, the only glass being in front of Cassidy. Roger says to Jake, "Good, you're here. What are we going to do?"   "We take care of the most pressing issues first. We need more glasses." Jakes say with a serious tone. "Uh, what are we going to do about what?"  

Cassidy gets up and walks half way to the bar. He stops and calls over to a man working at the bar "Bobby, two glasses for my friends. And bring us some of that chicken, they looked good." 
He returns to the table as the young man hurries over with the glasses and a plate of barbequed chicken legs. Once the boy leaves Roger says, "What are we going to do about a Town Marshall?"   Jake replies, "I don't understand. What's wrong with Wyatt Earp?"

Neil says, "Didn't you hear? He's now a wanted man. Sheriff Behan is organizing a posse to go hunt him down."   Jake replies, "Roger, Why don't I try some of this scotch that Neil is enjoying and you tell me all what is going on and I won't have to ask so many stupid questions." Jake pushes the two empty glasses over to Cassidy to fill.

Roger says, "Well, we met Wyatt when his train pulled in at 11:30. Him, Warren and those two other guys go off and went straight to the Cosmopolitan Hotel while Virgil went to the Jail. We followed Wyatt. We weren't there five minutes when Sheriff Behan shows up and tells Wyatt "I want to see you." Wyatt gives him a dirty look and with his hand near his holster replies, "You've seen me once too often." Guess that scared Behan because he left. 

Neil interrupts, "He asked for some time to settle in and get a bite to eat. We said we'd be back later to see him. Word was then floating around town about Frank Stilwell of the Cowboy Gang being found dead in Tucson." 

Roger continues, "We right headed back to the Cosmopolitan but Wyatt and his men had already left. We sat down there to wait but they didn't come back." Neil says, "Then we heard about Behan's posse. The Sheriff got a telegram from the Tucson authorities to arrest Wyatt for the cold blooded murder of Frank Stilwell. Behan's now recruited some of the worst sorts around for this posse of his.  He’s deputized Buckskin Frank Leslie, Charlie Villiers and Bronco Madson, the worst cold-blooded killers in these parts."

Ruby glances around making sure no one is listening then continues in a whisper. "Do you think Behan is one of the moneymen that Gifford was talking about? Part of the Cowboy Gang?"   Neil says, "I don't know him much, he arrived in town around the time I left for Promise City. My partners tell me that he and Wyatt have a lot of bad blood between them, going all the way back to late 1880 when they both served as Deputy Sheriffs together." 

Roger says, "According to my brother Buck that intensified last week. That actress Josie and Behan apparently go way back, some sort of romance between them. But at Saturday night's performance neither she or Wyatt could take their eyes off of each other. A lot of people noticed that, including Behan."  Ruby smiles. "Always over a woman." She shakes her head. 

Jake says, "I'd say it is pretty simple. The sub-committee's work is done. You can't convince Wyatt to come back if you can't find him. If he does come back he'll be sitting in a jail cell until a judge can sort things out. Look's like our Marshall is on leave." Jake takes a taste of the scotch and swishes it around in his mouth. "I doubt the Merchant association will consider our mandate included to find a new Marshall and make an offer. I'd say enjoy yourself and head back to Promise City." He shakes his head back and forth, "I think this is an acquired taste."

Ruby interjects, "Jake is right, the Merchant's Association isn't going to appoint someone just because you think that's the right person. Staying out of Wyatt's way right now is probably a good idea."   Ruby takes a sip of the scotch, scrunches her nose, then place her glass back on the table. "Have the two of you come up with any ideas? I mean, I doubt there is anything we can do to help the situation between Behan and Earp, do you agree?"

Neil says, "Yeah, we've been bouncing ideas off of each other for the last few hours. But it's not just a new Marshall that we need, Wyatt took Warren with him. We're down two lawmen." Roger says, "Good thing we voted in that Martin guy. You folks know him don't you?"  Ruby states, "Yes we do. A very upstanding citizen." Jake replies, "She’s right, we do know him well. He's a straight shooter. Typical soldier type, does what he's told and good with his guns. I wouldn't worry about his honesty. I wonder who else would make a good lawman, even temporarily?"

Ruby glances at Jake. "Well, we'll need to find two Marshals when we get back then. I guess that means Rodriquez just got promoted. He seems like a good guy too, I'm happy with him in charge, although not all the City will be because of his race. You gentleman aren't racist are you?" Ruby looks at them with a smile on her face.  

"Not likely," Jake snorts as she is talking and tries another sip of the scotch.  "Oh, are you going to do it, Mr. Cook?" Ruby snips back.  Jake chokes on his scotch. When he is done coughing he says, "You didn't hear the Merchants Committee on that topic. Without Wyatt in town he may not even have enough support to keep his job let alone be Marshall."  "No, I didn't hear what the Merchant's Committee had to say about it. Poor guy, I hope he doesn't get fired." 

Roger says, "You asked if I am a racist? Are you kidding? One of the boarders at my boarding house is a half-orc! Coolie Fagan, who works for Wells Fargo!"   Neil says, "And I'm one of the few businesses in town who hires wood elves. You've both met Juan Tolucca. He's my best employee. But you're right, Adair and his ilk would never accept a non-human Marshall."

Ruby shrugs. "Well, there isn't much you can do. You can't choose the new Marshal's. What ideas did you come up with today?"  Neil says, "The Scotch was the best I could come up with."  Jake raises his glass to Neil, "A man of vision." He takes another sip, still not sure if he likes it or not. 

Roger says, "Yeah, and heading back to Promise City tomorrow."  Ruby declares, "Gentlemen, this isn't a terrible thing. We'll find someone new, perhaps someone better. Don't worry." She lifts her glass up, "To new beginnings," and she takes another sip of her scotch.  Jake says, "I'll bet lawmen will be hard to come by right about now with the Cowboy gang active and Earps leaving the job for one reason or another. Anybody else around these parts ever express interest in the job?"  Ruby adds, "And who has been considered in the past?"

Roger says, "Bill Watkins has. But that would be the same as putting the Vigilance Committee in charge of the town. My wife would love that idea, and probably divorce me if I don't support it too." Neil says, "I doubt that Fisk, Adair or Lumley would ever support Watkins, and those three have a lot of influence."

Ruby says, "I hope I'm not being too forward, but it sounds like your wife needs a wild and crazy night out on the town, Mr. Fly." Ruby gives him a knowing smile. "You never know, it could help.  But yes, it would be unwise to put the Vigilance Committee in charge of the city. They are already trying to cause too much trouble."

Jake states, "We have a show to catch gentlemen, perhaps you'll be around later? We'll stop by and see. Either way I expect we'll all be on the stage back to Promise City tomorrow. Are you ready Miss West?"  "Yes, Mr. Cook I'm ready. Don't despair gentlemen, it'll work out." She rises from her seat, "I hope we'll see you later looking a little happier." She smiles and takes Jake's arm.

On the way to the theatre Jake whispers into Ruby's ear, "I wonder if Josie and Wyatt have gotten beyond staring at each other? If they have she might be a way to contact him. Seems foolish not to try but I wonder if it is really a good idea or not." Jake then chuckles and says aloud, "Not that something being a bad idea ever stopped me."  At the theatre Jake gives them the tickets to the private box, and asks for pen and paper. He writes a quick note: 

_Miss Josie, We thoroughly enjoyed your performance last night, so much so we had to come back again tonight. Would you do us the honor of allowing us to congratulate you in person after the show?_  He writes the box number on the note and gives it to the man with a dollar, "Please see that she gets this." 

After they are escorted to the box and they are seated he says, "Now we enjoy the show."  Ruby notes as they enter the box it’s made for four people, with a thick red curtain over the back for privacy. Ruby runs her hand over the thick velvet as she walks past. Jake looks to Ruby, “I bought all four seats so I wouldn’t have to worry about some jealous man watching you instead of the show.” He stands behind her chair and waits for her to sit before he sits next to her. 

Ruby smiles mischievously and kisses Jake. “Have I mentioned that I’ve seen this show already? It was certainly excellent, I particularly liked the third act, but perhaps some other entertainment might be in order…” Confused, Jake looks sideways at Ruby, “What, you want to leave the theater? You made me buy this damn box.” Some of the candles around the theater are blown out, the performance is about to begin. 

“No, Mr. Cook,” Ruby says with a smirk, rising from her chair, “Let’s find out how good your poker face really is…” As Ruby stands her tiara falls off her head and she says loudly, “Oops! I dropped something,” she says falling to her knees with a mischievous grin, “Now where could it have gone to…”    The first act begins immediately. Jake finds the act mighty stimulating.  By the intermission between the first and second acts Ruby finally locates her fallen jewelry and manages to attach it more securely to her hair.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 132, “Setting a Trap”, Tuesday, March 21st, 1882, 12:00 P.M.*

When she returned to the El Parador, Kate sat and had lunch with Ginnie, careful to keep her hands out of sight whenever possible. She would have to deal with Dorita sooner or later, but just at this moment she wanted to avoid it. 

After lunch she let Ginnie into Mr. Gonzales rooms to resume her studies while Kate went back to their room and pulled out her box of Tom's things. She talked to her husband as she went through the things; the first time since he'd told her he would always hear. It was an hour before she returned to Ginnie to spend the afternoon in study. 

As Chester opens the door he sees Postmaster Edward Palmer standing on the porch, apparently about to knock. Palmer says, "I have a letter here for the Town Marshall from the Territorial Court, needs to be signed for." Chester replies, "I'll sign." Palmer replies, "Guess that's all right what with the Marshall out of town." Chester writes his name and title on the sheet and Palmer hands him over a tan wire bound package with the Territorial Seal stamped on it. 

Chester’s heads back inside and Eduardo asks "What have you got there?" The bundle contains a cardboard envelope inside of which is a letter. The letter is dated Sunday, March 19th and reads: 

_Marshall Earp, 

I heard about the killing of your brother Morgan Earp in Tombstone. My deepest condolences for your family's loss. I should be finishing up in Wilcox on either Monday or Tuesday. I think I'll be returning to Promise City instead of heading up to the towns in Graham County. It sounds like you could be needing me soon. 

Judge Nathan Isby_

Chester hands Eduardo the letter. "It's from Judge Isby. He's coming back soon."   Chester notices that Gormley starts to act nervous upon hearing that.  Chester motions with his eyes toward Gormley. Eduardo picks up on that and says, "Yep. It says here that he could be here as early as today."   Chester says, "I'm sure the Judge would be very interested in what you have to say. We could help you tell your side of the story."

Gormley blurts out, "If I tell you what I know will you let me go? Before Hanging Nat Isby gets here?"   Chester rubs his chin. "That depends on what you have to say. What do you have?" He closes and locks the door and takes a seat at the desk. Eduardo leans forward.

Gormley says, "Johnny Ringo....he told me to stay in the corner room and watch the El Parador. I'm to tell him when he returns to town what Mrs. Kale and her friends are doing. But my main job is to make sure that large quantities of books aren't removed from the El Parador, and if they are I’m to follow and find out where they are moved to. That's all I know, honest." Eduardo says, "Tell you what. I'll go and get the priest Thomas Valdez. He knows a spell that will confirm if you're telling the truth or not." Deputy Rodriguez leaves.

Chester states, "Do you know when Ringo is due back? He won't be happy that you failed in this mission. You might give him false information, as if you did see what Mrs. Kale and the others were doing. It'll be dangerous. If he finds out, he'll kill you outright. If we found out that you double-crossed us. That could earn you a trip to the gallows."  

Gormley says, "I don't know when he'll be back, he'll contact me. But I'm willing to cooperate with you guys, honest. I just don't want to hang. I didn't do nothing!"  Chester says, "OK. OK. Calm down. Deputy Rodriguez will be back soon with the priest. Then we can talk about what you can do for us."  Rodriguez and Valdez arrive around five minutes later.  Chester states, "Good afternoon, reverend. Mr. Gormley here has some things to say and we'd like to know if he's telling the truth or not. Is that OK with you?" 

Valdez replies, "I see no problem with that. let me prepare the proper prayer." He casts zone of truth "Now everyone in the building cannot lie." He nods to the two Marshalls.  Eduardo asks, "Are you working for the Cowboy Gang?"  Gormley replies, "Yes."  Chester says, "What did Johnny Ringo tell you to do?"  Gormley states, "He wanted me to spy on Mrs. Kale and her friends. And he wanted me to know if books were being moved out of the El Parador." 

Chester nods and says, "Will you do some things for us. Give Ringo false information and such?" 
Gormley answers, "Anything you want. Just don't let Judge Isby find out that I'm with Johnny."  

Gormley then looks to Chester and asks, "Are you going to let me out of this cell?"  "Yeah. Yeah. Hold your horses. So what are you going to tell Ringo?" He unlocks the cell door.  He replies, "What do you want me to tell Ringo?"  Chester thinks over it for a moment. "Tell him that the Indian took a wagon load of books left town going toward Dos Cabezos."  Gormley leaves. 

Eduardo says, "Thanks for coming over, padre."  Chester adds, "Yes. Thank you for helping us out. he's a big link to the Cowboy gang. Hopefully Ringo will go on a wild goose chase looking for those books."  Chester asks, "You want to have lunch at the Lucky Lady?"   Eduardo replies, "Sounds good to me. Let's go." 

At the Lucky Lady, Minerva, Kate and Nanuet start with the upstairs and make a methodical search of each room. Opening closets and checking under the beds as well as asking anyone they come across if they have seen anybody or anything unusual that morning. When they have finished with the upstairs they do the same thing on the main floor of the building.

Kate, Minerva, Nanuet and Jeff reconvene back on the ground floor, having found no "surprises" at the Lucky Lady. Jeff questions if they should maybe board up the windows in the second floor room where the liquor is stored just to be on the safe side.  Chester states, "Sounds like a good idea to me Jeff. Minerva, if you could give me just a few more minutes to take care of that then we can eat lunch?"  Nanuet and Jeff eagerly grab some lumber stored behind the Lucky Lady and get to work boarding up the windows to the room that Jeff mentioned.

Once things settle down, Minerva approaches Katherine and asks to speak to her in private.  Minerva says, "Senora, It will be necessary for you to prepare for the ceremony to thank the goddess Diana . Although, It would be helpful if I knew the reason for your change of heart, it is not required for what you must do."   Kate states, "It's not a change of heart. I already told you why I wish to thank Diana, she brought my husband to me, if only for a short time. But I won't suddenly start attending services every Sunday or become pious. I'm very grateful to Diana, I can't say how much, and I wish to thank her. I have no reason to change my opinion of the other gods."

Minerva places her hand gently on Katherine's shoulder and looks deep into her eyes. Satisfied with what she sees she nods, "That is an honest enough answer. I will not push you. It is enough that you see the wisdom in giving thanks to one who has shown you favor." Minerva's tone becomes more business like. "Now this is what you must do to prepare."  Minerva details what Katherine must gather for the ceremony and how she is to prepare herself for it. "It should take a day or two to prepare. I will pray on it and tell you when the time is right." She answers Katherine's many questions and gives reassurance. "Now if you will excuse me, I have promised Nanuet that I would join him for the noon meal."

Nanuet finishes his work boarding up the room with the liquor on the second floor. He then heads downstairs and checks in with Maria to see that lunch is ready. He then cleans himself up and looks for Minerva. He finds her standing with Kate.   "So ladies, I think the Lucky Lady is safe for now. I thought Chester was coming right over, he must have found out something if he is detained."

Kate says, "Both are good news. I'm beginning to think Ringo meant to blow up the Lady with magic. The saloon has been thoroughly checked over twice with no sign of explosives. We know the Cowboys use magic, so I think we need to keep our eyes open.  Now I believe you both had a lunch to eat, and I should get back to Ginnie. I'll get Jeff to walk me back."  Nanuet says, "So Miss Minerva, I asked Maria to make lunch for us as you know. I hope you are hungry. Another eventful moment in our little town here wouldn't you say?" Nanuet continues the conversation as he leads Minerva to a table in the corner.

Minerva says, “He is probably interrogating the prisoner. Let us hope that, that Senor Gormley has given him some useful information. I am getting rather hungry. Excuse my while I go and freshen up. Than we shall dine if that is agreeable to you, Senor."  He replies, "Quite agreeable. I'll get everything ready while you freshen up." 

Nanuet heads into the kitchen and gets everything needed to set the table. He grabs the flower vase from the bar that he raided the other day and sets that in the middle of the table. He asks Maria to bring the food out as soon as it is ready. "Hope it is not too spicy!" Nanuet says lightheartedly to the young wood elf. "No, not too spicy, just spicy enough for you too. Now go, I bring food when ready. five minutes."  Nanuet heads back to the main room and sets the table, then is seated waiting for Minerva's return.

Minerva re enters Jake and Ruby’s room and fills a basin with water that she has scented from a bottle on Ruby's dresser. She freshens up and re enters the saloon to find Nanuet waiting for her at the table. She takes up the conversation where he left off "There certainly is never a quiet moment in this town!"

He says, "I think we have just the right combination of people who attract trouble. Maybe it was our fate to be drawn together here in this town to do some deed or maybe we are just lucky that way."   

She laughs, "Perhaps that is it! The god Hermes is a real prankster. I believe that Senor Jake keeps him entertained most of the time. Perhaps when he comes back from Tombstone the god will no longer need us for his entertainment"   At that moment, Maria brings the food out to the table. "Chiles Renellos" she announces as she places a plate in front of each of them. "Poblano chiles stuffed with beef. I hope you like!" Maria can't help but giggle as she walks away looking back over her shoulder before entering the kitchen.

Minerva looks toward the sounds of Maria's giggling and then back at Nanuet. "Is there a secret joke between you two?"  He says, "I don't think so, I don't keep many secrets. I do believe I know why she giggles though, I think she believes we are a couple."  

"I asked her not to make it too spicy, I am not a lover of spicy foods. I like my food plain and simple I guess. Not sure what that says about me, if anything." Nanuet says with an uneasy laugh.  Minerva replies, "It says, Senor, that you are a man who knows what he likes to eat and is not afraid to say so. Tell me, do you like everything in your life to be plain and simple? From what I can see the only thing plain and simple in your life is the food that you eat. " 

He says, "Shall we make a toast? How about a drink to new friendships?"  "Si, Nanuet, that is a fine idea." , she says and raises her glass "To new friendships, and new beginnings. May the gods lead us down the path of happiness!" she spills a small amount of her drink on the floor in an offering to the gods before raising the glass to her own lips.

He says, "I am not sure I choose the things in my life or if they are chosen for me. I am a simple man who believes in honesty and a hard days work. I take things as they are laid before me and do what I feel is right."  Nanuet takes a bite of the food, which as it turns out is mildly spicy, but certainly more than he is comfortable with. He tries to keep a straight face as he chews and swallows. He grabs his drink and slowly but steadily gulps half of it down. "See, sometimes you can't avoid the spice even if you try."

Minerva chuckles at the pained look on his face as he gulps down water.   She continues to eat with gusto and laughs. "We are so different you and I. I live for spice!"  They continue to laugh and make light conversation as the eat and refill their glasses.  He says, "Well Miss Minerva, thank you for your pleasant company. I don't really have anything planned for the rest of the day except hanging around here. How about you? I am sure your festival work is keeping you busy."

She replies, “Si, but it is coming together quite nicely." Minerva tell him about the various aspects of the festival and who is involved. "Would you be willing to share some of your culture at the Festival, Nanuet? I know that you do not care much for such displays but it would help to dispel prejudices. If people were more educated they would be more accepting of the different cultures in the area. Perhaps we could get some support from the local hualapai and Navajo nations also. What do you think?"

He states, "I am willing to help, not sure about the others though. There is not much love for the white people around here. I have a feeling though that a display of my culture would meet with much ridicule, but I am willing to try."

Deputies Rodriguez and Martin arrive at the Lucky Lady.  The pair see Nanuet and Minerva. Chester asks, "Afternoon. Mind if we join you?"  Nanuet says, “Always room for more at my table Chet. Greetings Mr. Rodriguez. So, did you guys find out anything from the astronomer?"

Chester looks around, but sees no one else. He says, "He was working with Ringo after all. Ringo told him to keep watch over Kate and all of us. Gormley was to pay special attention to large numbers of books leaving the El Parador. Those are the books Ringo was holding us hostage for, right?"  The Indian says, "That's what Kate said."  Chester replies, "I convinced him to lie to Ringo. He's going to tell the guy that you took a wagon full of books toward Dos Cabezos. So, you may want to lie low for a day or two."

Nanuet replies, "Hmm I may want to, or I have to. Well I was thinking of heading out to see Kajika soon anyways, maybe once Jake and Ruby return I will do just that."  Minerva, looks alarmed, "Senor Chet, you told him to say that Nanuet took the books? Have you released him yet? We will need a plan to trap Senor Ringo and Keep Nanuet safe before you do."

Chester says, "Well I said 'the Indian' took the books. Wasn't going to share your name with him. Sorry about volunteering you for that. It was the only thing I could think of. We just let him go. He said he was waiting for Ringo to come back to town. Can you think of anyway to trap Ringo, Minerva?"

Nanuet says, "Yeah, I am not sure sending the last leader of the Cowboy gang on my trail without warning me first was the best idea. Maybe Mr. Gonzalez can help me change my appearance again? I had planned on being around here when Jake and Ruby got back into town."

Minerva suggests, “We could go up toward Dos Cabezos, place the wagon some place where he would find it ,without the Indian in it, and trap it.. but I'm not familiar with that area or how to trap a wagon." she says shrugging her shoulders and looking worried.”

Nanuet states, "We could just do nothing and I could stay here. Let Ringo do what he may. He may not even buy it. How do we even know this guy will tell him what we want him to, let alone that Ringo will believe him? He probably saw that he got arrested anyway, or someone that has eyes here that reports to him saw him. Your idea does have merit though Minerva, although like you I have no skills necessary to accomplish it."  Chester says, "We don't. He's scared of Judge Isby, although that's not strange. If Ringo believes him, he'll go running off. If not, then maybe, he'll start doubting his other spies. never thought it'd be me stirring up a bit of chaos."

"Well one thing I am certain of, and that is that we are safer if we stay together. You almost died once and I do not know if I could save you again if you were seriously hurt. Whatever we do , we do together." Minerva says with a stubborn gleam in her eye.

"Nanuet says, I agree to that. I let my anger get too much control of me that day and almost paid with my life and put others at harm. I do not wish for that again. I agree that we stick together. We should ask Miss Kate too. She is a very smart woman and may have some tricks we have not thought of."

Nanuet, Minerva, Chester and Rodriguez finish their meal. Nanuet spends the rest of the day around the Lucky Lady making sure everything is in order. After the meal is done though he approaches Minerva.   "I know our lunch got interrupted, hard to find a moments peace around here sometimes. I promised to tell you my story so would you be willing to meet me later tonight? We can go for a ride or something. I think it should be safe enough."

She states, "Si, I think a ride would be a nice end to the day. Perhaps, around sunset when it is a bit cooler? We have had a fair amount of rain and the desert flowers should be showing off their colors about now. I do not know much about the Arizona flora, but Bea has told me that when the conditions are right and the desert flowers grace us with their blooms that it is a sight to rival the beauty of Venus." 

Nanuet meet's Minerva at the Comstock house on his new mount. "Mine hasn't told me his name yet." Minerva says affectionately patting her new stallion as she straightens his saddle. "I think he is waiting to see if I am worthy of him." She places the bit in his mouth, making sure that it is seated properly and gives him a light kiss on the cheek before springing into the saddle. She has with her a new parasol that she straps behind her and she checks the fold of her skirts to be sure that her pistol is secure in it's secret pocket. "Please Nanuet, you may lead the way." She says cheerfully and not waiting for a reply gently kicks her mount and heads toward the desert.

Nanuet spurs his mount forward to catch up with the quick acting woman. "I agree that when caught at the right moment the desert will come alive and reveal it's wonders. Let's see what we can discover."


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 133, “Josephine Marcus”, Tuesday, March 21st, 1882, 9:00 P.M.

The two are nestled cozily with their seats pushed together and Jake's arm around her when an usher arrives with a note.   _Always happy to meet my fans.   Josie _  Jake and Ruby watch the show with a bit of laughing, snuggling and kissing mixed in. 

After the show is over they stop at the bar and have a drink. Jake asks for some pen and paper and as they enjoy their beverages he writes up a note. Then they make their way over to the stage area and wait for Josie to come out.

When the door opens Josephine Marcus notices Jake and Ruby. She lets out a loud explanation "Ruby! It is so wonderful to see you again", even though they have never met. She rushes over and gives Ruby a warm embrace whispering "Play along, we're being watched".

Ruby hugs her in return and smiles, "Yes, it's been too long!" She whispers back,"Is there anywhere private we can go?" Then she kisses Josephine's cheek, "We have much to catch up on. Let's go get a drink and start our stories right away. This is my new boyfriend, Jacob Cook."

Josie says, "Yes, come with me. Ruby you just have to tell me everything that's happened to you since that night in Omaha." They quickly make their way over to the Lazy Ace Saloon. She leads them through the main room and into a back room. As she shuts the room she whispers "They can't see us in here but could still be listening at the door or the windows." She then exclaims, "Ruby, tell me about what you've been doing this past year!" She gestures for Ruby to speak loudly.

Ruby speaks loudly as she describes in detail what she's been up to, mostly talking about Promise City and how she's been performing in her very own saloon every night.   As she speaks she gestures for Jake to take out his note from earlier.  Jake chimes in during the conversation at an appropriate time and says, "Of course I didn't expect you to know Ruby." Then he secretly passes the note to Josie 

The note reads: _We know Wyatt from Promise City. I have some information for him, I don't know how important it is. I don't know if he needs assistance. We will be leaving Tombstone headed back on the stage tomorrow. We will be around town tonight, and are staying at the Grand. He is probably being cautious, you can prove it is me by telling him I said I still prefer poker to faro. Burn this note._

Jake says:"It would have been different if I had known you were expecting her."  Josie flips the paper over and writes. _"I was with Wyatt this afternoon. He asked about you and Mr. Cassidy. I'll pass on your message. He trusts Kate, the owner of the Grand Hotel, so I'll get a message to you through her."_

Ruby nods her acknowledgement. "Now Jake and I have some other plans for this evening. What are you doing tonight? And how long are you in town?" Ruby scrawls on the paper,  _"Make sure to ask him if he needs anything from us..."_  Josie nods and replies, "I'm not sure how long the Acting Company will be in town. Probably until people stop showing up for the show. We usually spend a good month at any one place. Thank you for the offer to go out but I'm rather tired and will probably turn in soon."

Jake rises and says, "Well then, we won't keep you. It was a pleasure meeting you."  On the way out, in a voice loud enough so Josie can hear him, he says, "What do you say Ruby, stop by Neil’s saloon and see what is happening there for a little while before we go dancing?" Ruby nods yes and they stroll over to find Neil Cassidy.

Arm in arm, one half the owners of the Lucky Lady saloon enter the saloon looking for their friend Neil Cassidy. Ruby spots him behind the bar speaking with his bartender. She and Jake take a seat there and chat about nothing for a while with Neil, not telling him about their private contact with the actress Josie. 

Jake snaps his fingers as if he just remembered something. "Neil, any idea if somebody in Tombstone has a faro table they might want to sell? We've been thinking to add one." Neil agrees to have his partners ask around for them and see, commenting that with so many saloons in town and how often they open and close there must be one. 

Then Jake leans in and quietly asks him for a favor. "I'm playing kind of a joke on someone, and I don't want them to find out. I need a big chest full of old books. I don't care what they are, or what condition, because they will never be read. If you could find some kid or somebody that wants to a buck or two collecting a chest full and can keep his mouth shut I would really appreciate it." Jake chuckles and adds, "I'll give you an insight to one of our regular players bluffing tricks for it." 

Neil smiles subtly and taps his hands together. "Done." His smile gets bigger.  "Here is five bucks for the kid, books and shipping. Don't let anyone know there are books in the chest. Have them shipped to you in Promise City and I'll get them from you there." They chat some more before Ruby starts looking around for a poker game. 

Neil notices that and says, "Finn wants another try at making his money at poker. Now I would never ask you to lose, but could you quit if you start winning big? If Finn loses his shirt again he's going to be mad at me for inviting you folks over." Jake nods sympathetically, and Ruby says with a charming smile, "Oh, don't you worry Neil, we'll take good care of Finn." 

On the way over Jake whispers, "Be nice now." Ruby only laughs.  There are a couple of seats still open on a game starting up, and Finn invites them to sit down. Quick introductions are made and the game begins. In the first few hands Ruby plays poorly and looses around $50 mostly to Finn. Jake doesn't makes eye contact with her after those hands but doesn't convey anything. Jake plays even for a while during which time Ruby wins some money back from Finn. The other men's fortunes go up and down rather quickly but no one is close to being out. 

The play is unispiring, and Jake thinks that Ruby is as bored as he so he forces some bigger pots. Jake, Ruby and Finn were all ahead at this time anyway so Jake figured the risk was low. In a matter of five hands Ruby wins $50 from the bald man with the brown shirt and then loses the same $50 to Jake; Jake has won just over $100 and Finn cleans out one of the other players for almost $150. Finn calls a break, two of the newcomers are wiped out and the third is down only $30 but looks like he feels outclassed at the table. Jake apologizes that they won't be back after break, "Looks like you've shaken off whatever was bothering you yesterday." Indeed Finn was up $172 for the set. Jake didn't mind though he was taking away $134 and Ruby another $43. He'll do better attracting new money if we aren't sitting there, Jake thinks as they leave. 

"How about some more dancing?" He asks Ruby. "What took you so long to ask?" She asks Jake. 
They go off in search of music and dancing.   They enter the dancehall and the atmosphere is definitely more exciting than the night before. This place is packed full of people drinking, laughing, playing cards and dancing. There is a band instead of just a piano. They survey the place and decide to stay. Ruby squeezes up to the bar with Jake staying close behind her, resting his hands on the bar around her while they wait. 

Ruby orders them 4 whiskeys and she turns around to face Jake with one in each hand, her body pressing up against his tightly. “What should we toast to tonight baby?”  "Hmmm, how about the band? May their music sound better with every drink!" 

They touch their glasses together with a clink before slamming them back quickly, Jake with an audible “Aaaahhhh,” and Ruby with a scrunched up nose. She leans back and grabs the other two. “This should make us both loose enough to dance all night,” she laughs and drinks her second one down. With that she pushes past Jake and bounces out to the middle of the dance floor, waiting for him, laughing and smiling. Jake shakes his head and mumbles, “These are meant to be enjoyed…” then drinks it down, slamming the glass on the bar. He dodges through the crowd to the dance floor, then scoops Ruby up into his arm and lifts her off the ground, spinning her around. Ruby responds by throwing her head back with more smiles and giggles then finally a warm kiss as Jake deposits her back to the ground. With that they start their dance. 

An hour goes by before they decide to take a break. Sweaty and panting they grab some drinks from the bar and head outside for some air. They both sit on the railing of the porch, the loud sounds of the music wafting out the open door. Ruby quietly stares up at the stars for a while twirling her hair around her finger before looking back at Jake. His cheeks are flush, his hair plastered to his forehead in spots and he is staring right at her with his intense, sparkling brown eyes. Ruby gives a little shudder at his stare. She sometimes felt like it could cut right through her into her soul. Jake's eyebrows come together, “Are you cold?” Ruby shakes her head no. “You look very sexy right now baby, you really do,” Ruby says sincerely. “I mean, you’re handsome to start but something about the way you look right now…” She doesn’t finish her thought. 

It must be the inspiration," Jake replies smoothly, "I am positively strengthened by your mere presence, you kindle a flame in me I cannot explain."  “You know what? I am having fun here but let’s go back to the room, we can play cards and finish off that bottle we have waiting, what do you think?” 

"Yes, I like it. I have grown weary of sharing your radiant looks with those other jealous eyes," Jake grins and takes her arm, "It is time to have you all for myself."  They stop at the desk and ask the clerk to send up a tray with some light food on it. Once back up at the room they kick their shoes off and set up cards. Ruby reaches up the back of her dress and pulls something out, handing it to Jake. “By the way, this is yours.” 

"Thanks for carrying that. Hermes, all that weight was wearing me down. I suppose it is light enough for me to carry now?" Jake asks wryly. “Perhaps you should look. I only stole it back from the kid who stole it from you,” Ruby replies casually. “I figured we didn’t need anymore drama so I swiped it back without telling you,” she pauses then giggles, “Or him. Now come on, deal some cards. What should we play for this time?” 

"Drunk and distracted, bad combination. I should know better. I do know better, which is why most of my money is in the other wallet." He reaches out and pushes the shoulder strap off Ruby's unscarred shoulder and down her arm, leaving her shoulder bare and showing more ample bosom. "Seems I enjoy the distraction too much. I've only ever played cards for money or sex. Seems like you already have all of both from me." He chuckles. "Five dollars ante, bet in fives, five card draw, one draw three card maximum and seven hands. Overall winner gets......" 

“Anything they want! Since I’m going to win, I want anything I want. If you win you get anything you want. Brave enough for that bet?”   "No! I am not brave. I have never been brave, and will not likely be brave anytime soon. Haven't you learned a bloody thing about me?" He reaches over and opens the bottle of bourbon. "Damned sure of yourself though aren't you? Fool I am, and drunk enough too. I'll take your bet." 

"And what do you mean you played for sex? You're a naughty boy Jake Cook." "Yes I am a naughty boy and naughty boys don't live on money alone." Jake pours a drink for each of them. 
Ruby acts shocked, then laughs. “I guess I shouldn’t say anything, that’s how…” her voice trails off as she clamps her mouth shut. She wasn’t going to ruin this moment by running her mouth off again. Instead Ruby narrows her eyes playfully, “You’re just trying to make me jealous. Well, it won’t work this time Mr. Cook. I’m on to you.” Ruby takes a drink from her glass. “I’m not as foolish as I look.” 

Ruby looks at the cards in her hand. Slightly blurry, she has to squint to see them. She had a plan, and it was a good one. She would let Jake think he was going to win, then come on strong in the end when he wasn’t paying attention any longer. “Hum… I’ll take 2 please,” she hiccups. 

Jake nimbly handled the cards and kept the game moving along. He was accustomed to being drunk, and could deal even when he couldn't walk. He wasn't sure if he could in fact walk right now. But he was winning, pleasantly drunk and enjoying the company. He thought about cheating, but the cards were coming his way. He laughed at the pouting expression Ruby feigned when he won the first two hands but inside thought she is up to something. Then he thought that he didn't really care. 

So far her plan was working. Due to her being really good at cheating or just plain old drunk Ruby had lost the first two hands and tied Jake the third. Now was the time to make her move. “Daaarrrrling…,” she purrs, leaning way over the cards towards him making a good show of her cleavage, “I need more…” she bites her lip, “…Bourbon!” She holds her glass out, quite aware of the effect she was having on Jake. 

He reaches to pour but positions the bottle just short of her glass making her lean just a little farther forward. "That's better," he says. "You look crooked my dear," and with that reaches forward and knocks the other shoulder strap onto her arm. "Much better." 

Ruby plays dumb with a smile, “Now that my glass is full, yes, much better.” She slowly sits back and looks at her cards. She has a heart flush to the queen, her favorite card. “Baby, you can’t win this hand,” she says confidently throwing her cards down on the bed.   Jake looks at her cards and laughs heartily. “You’d be right if that 10 was a heart and not a diamond.” 

“What?” Ruby picks up the 10 and puts it right up to her nose. It was a diamond and not a heart. “Dammit!” she swears, throwing it down, this time with a real pout. “Deal again!” she commands. As Jake deals Ruby gets her composure back and puts the smile back on her face. “I did that on purpose, just letting you think you have a chance,” she says sweetly. “Now let’s see…” She looks at her cards again, this time making very sure she knows what she’s got. 

She watches Jake’s eyes and can see they are getting unfocused. She glances at the bottle, half full. She looks back to her cards and starts tapping her lips with her finger as she tries to decide what to do. “Hum…hum… is it me or is it getting hot in here?” she asks as she lets her fingers slide down her neck and end on her breast. She pulls slightly at her dress, “It IS getting hot in here…” 

Jake watched her fingers and felt his own temperature rise. I am going to enjoy this so much, he thinks, and she is so good at this I am tempted to let her win. Even as drunk as he was, the devious little voice that lived deep inside him still spoke clearly and enticingly. Ruby saw the leer of a smile that sprang to his face and was sure that she had him. Jake swallows and says, "Mighty darn hot, I agree. Why don't you crack open a window and loosen that pretty dress of yours." 

“I think I will,” she answers, still moving her fingers, “But first,” Ruby continues, “I’m going to win this hand.” They throw down their cards and Ruby is right, she does win. At this point she is down $80 from where she started $160 away from Jake. She gets a cocky smile then stumbles off the bed to the window. 

As she opens it a blast of cool air comes in, sending her long hair flying around her. She giggles then turns back to Jake. As she walks she loosens the ribbons on the front of her dress but doesn’t remove it. “There, that should help.” She continues in an innocent voice, “But didn’t you mention that you were hot too?” She suddenly reaches out and rips Jake’s shirt open, button popping and flying everywhere. “There, that should help,” she repeats to Jake with a grin. She bounces back into her chair, taking her seat across from Jake. 

When Ruby was opening the window Jake quickly counted his money, twice. Then in his fuzzy brain he counted the hands they had played; one, two, three, four, five. Good, that only leaves two more. Is that right? Five and two is seven, right! 

"I should really take these boots off, my poor feet would sure feel better. Besides," he says looking at her daringly exposed flesh, "I don't think I'll be needing them soon." Jake takes another sip of his bourbon and slouches in his chair without making a move to take the boots off.  “You don’t need them now silly.” Ruby gets out of her chair and kneels down in front of Jake. She puts her hands up his pant leg and, wrapping her warm hands around his leg, slowly pulls his boots off, one at a time. She looks up at Jake from under her eyelashes before rising leisurely from the floor. 

While Ruby is seductively removing his boots, he is momentarily entranced. Gods! She is astounding! Focus Jacob, focus, he tells himself, you'll get to that soon enough. No, the other lustful voice inside says, now is not soon enough! It will be worth it says the devious voice, it will be worth it. Jake arranges his money in three piles from right to left; $30, $40 and the rest. He does this subtly and surreptitiously. All you have to do, you worthless sot, is lose what is in each pile in order, think you can do that? Ruby bends and turns so seductively that Jake's tongue seems to swell in his mouth. He wants her so bad it hurts. 

She adjusts her gown and, satisfied that it’s hanging off just the right amount, Ruby sits and continues with the next hand. Jake is obviously barely paying attention to the cards anymore and she easily wins the next hand, leaving only a $50 difference to make up for the last hand. 

“Alright baby, are you ready for the last hand? Don’t forget the winner gets anything they want!” she hiccups. “I wonder, what am I going to ask for?” She runs her fingers through her hair, leaving it fluffy. 

"Let your imagination run wild girl." Jake says chuckling. Just count the bets, he thinks, to Hades with the cards. Come on Jacob just make sure you leave enough to call with from the pile on the right.  The final hand is dealt and both Jake and Ruby are having trouble comprehending what’s in their hands. A smile comes to Ruby face when she finds the Queens of Hearts. “Baby, baby...” Ruby sings, “Baby… what am I going to ask of you when I win?” Jake is really focusing, she can’t tell if he’s looking at his cards or her breasts. She laughs, “Come on, don’t be shy, bet all your money. You already said I have all your money and all your sex, you might as well give them both freely.”  Jake asks for one card, not even really looking at what is in his hand. He just wants the card game to be finished. He is only paying attention to Ruby and his last bet. "I've got you this time." he says with a wide happy grin. 

Ruby shakes her head at Jake. “No you don’t!” Another loud hiccup slips out of Ruby’s mouth surprising her. She giggles and touches her fingers on her lips again, “Ooppsss. I may have drunk too much tonight. No matter, I’m about to win anything I want from you, Mr. Cook.” She leans forward, placing her cards down on the table, a full house, Queens over Jacks. Her dress start falling off but she quickly grabs it and holds it up with one hand. “Well, let’s see your cards…” Licking his lips, Jake throws down his hand. Ruby looks at it, “Ha! You don’t have anything! And look at my hand Queens over Jacks.” Ruby is practically bouncing off her seat. “I won.” 

"You won," Jake says feigning disappointment in his voice. At least he thinks he is. "Here you go," he says pushing the $80 pot towards her. He tries hard not to smirk.  Ruby jumps up, takes the money and throws it up in the air, letting it fall like leaves to the ground. As she watches it fall she tilts her head and looks at the money curiously. “Hey wait a minute… did you cheat?” She glances at Jake’s raised eyebrow. “You did that on purpose! You didn’t bet all your money so I would lose!” She puts on a real pout and as she stands in front of him. “Ok, ok... you win,” she says slowly, “You were right, you GOT me. Now what are you going to ask for, since you can ask for annnnyyytthhiinnnggg?” 

He stands up a bit unbalanced, almost surprised that he can stand. He comes up behind Ruby and wraps his arms around her mid section and presses his body close to hers. He can feel her warmth and the faint smell of flowers in her hair. Focus, Jacob, focus. He lets his hands wander down her legs and then up the side of her torso before going back down her arms. He pulls her hands up to her shoulders, kissing one hand and then the other. "Anything I want, but there are so many things I want from you. I must tell you I want all of them very badly right now." Without releasing her hands he begins kissing her neck. "Since I should decide before I can't think of anything but you, I'll take this," he says his fingers holding the ring on her right hand. 

A gasp escapes Ruby’s lips when his body touches her. She closes her eyes and lets her head fall back onto Jake’s shoulder, exposing more of her slender neck to him. As he kisses her neck she practically purrs. She reaches back with her left hand, putting her fingers in Jake’s hair. She opens her fingers on her right hand without hestitation, letting Jake slide the ring off her finger. She tries to speak, but it’s getting harder to do anything but give into the sensations running up and down her body. “But what are you going to do with it? Why do you want it?” 

He quickly slips the ring onto his little finger, and then returns his attention to running his hands over Ruby's slightly shivering body. "Why?" He says between long slow kisses. "I'm hoping you'll want to win it back," he lied with ease. He then pushes the loosened dress top down to her waist. "Enough talking," he whispers breathily into her ear. 

As Jake pulls her clothes off Ruby practically collapses from the desire coursing though her. Her knees feel weak, her arms are like jelly, her entire body feels like it is melting. She turns and grasping Jake’s neck so she doesn’t collapse, desperately kisses him, her lips and body practically begging him to take her. She quickly discovers that begging is not at all necessary as he clumsily removes the rest of their clothes and pushes her to the bed. Rapacious and drunk, passionate and urgent, they collapse together on the bed. Amid the gasps and moans, the torrid flame that is Ruby West and Jake Cook burns feverishly for a while before the room is quiet.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 134, “Desert Flowers”, Tuesday, March 21st, 1882, 2:00 P.M.

Nanuet leads Minerva out of town and down a path they have not trodden previously. They only ride for about 10 minutes when they come to top of a low rise and can see a wide open flat area below them. The rocky area is not barren but instead is covered in wildflowers and cacti of various shapes and colors. "There you see, the desert does not always hide it's beauty, it sometimes just needs to be seen in the right light."  

Minerva is stuck by Nanuet’s words and thinks "You are like the Desert, Nanuet." Hiding yourself behind those brooding eyes and quiet exterior." She watches as he attempts to educate her on the local flora but does not hear what he is saying as she studies him in an attempt to sort out her own feelings. 

Nanuet hops off his mount and offers a hand to Minerva and helps her from her horse. "Let's go take a closer look."  Nanuet leads Minerva down the hill and into the field below. Once there he points out several of the flowers by their common names. "This one is Mantana Vehepse or Milkweed" he says pointing to a plant with thin white stalks ending in narrow petal yellow flowers. "And this one is the White Mallow" he says pointing to a delicate looking large white bloom. "This one may be my favorite yet. Nanuet kneels down near a long stalk that has about a dozen large purple flowers on it. "Penstemon, this one is called." Nanuet spends the time as long as Minerva will listen naming all the flowers they see.

He wasn’t rash and boisterous like other men she had encountered. Not prone to snap judgments as she could be. Sure, You could assume that his quiet, steady nature and even temperament were due to shyness but those who knew him well would disagree. Those that he allowed into his life learned that he guarded his deep passions and beliefs and shared them, and his fierce loyalty, only with those whom he deemed worthy. His friends, the few that he had, also knew that once he had made up his mind, he was quick to act. 

Yes, it was true that he was often cautious and methodical in his approach to a problem, whereas she would just go with her gut feelings and deal with the consequences later, but she liked that about him. His steady ways balanced her own explosive nature and, she reasoned, he could be trusted to keep his word and get the job done. 

She had never depended on or trusted anybody that way before. It was an oddly comforting feeling to know that she was no longer alone in the world, that someone actually cared about her well-being …and she KNEW, even though she didn’t always appreciate it, that he didn’t just “say things” to please her or to get his own way. Well that was an understatement for sure", she thought dourly, "It was easier to pull a rat out of a rattler than it was to get the words she wanted to hear out of him" 

No, his words and gestures were ALWAYS a result of deep contemplation and so could be counted as true, and not the result of impulse, or temper… as hers so often were. “We are like two sides of the same coin.” She thought and smiled wryly at the irony of the gods. 

Her eyes narrowed as she focused on his features while he continued to point out the desert landscape.  What was it about him that caused the breath to catch in her throat and this strange tangle of nerves in her stomach? You wouldn’t refer to him as a handsome man. Arresting was a better description, she mussed as she unconsciously twisted a strand of her dark hair and continued to study him unawares. 

Everything about him seemed rough and rugged, his sharp nose, his hollow cheeks, even his complexion, ruddy and weathered from a life out of doors in the dry, western heat reminded her of the beautiful angles and shadows of the Arizona landscape which had molded him. 
He was not an overly large or muscular man. He had a runner’s body, lean and tight. She could easily picture him gracefully leaping over rocks and rugged terrain like the wild elk that inhabited area, and like those noble beasts he held himself aloof with an air of quiet strength and dignity. 

Maybe it was the primitive half-savage look of him or his long chestnut braid, which he kept neatly tied with a string of beaded leather, combined with his mysterious ways, which caused women to glance twice, and other men to make a wide berth when passing him on the street. 
“I wonder what it would feel like to loose that braid and run my fingers through that wild silken mane.” she thought and held her fist to her stomach to quiet the unfamiliar fluttering that she had come to associate with his nearness.   

She shook her head lightly to clear her thoughts and refocused on his face. Of all his features, it was his eyes that drew Minerva in. Those deep, moody eyes framed by a strong line of brows. She had seen those dark eyes flash in anger and battle fever, had felt them warm and soften with kindness and understanding, and had watched on in confusion and frustration, as they turned cloudy and unreadable when he masked his feelings from her. Those eyes, she sighed, She could lose her “self” in those eyes if she wasn't careful. She feared those dark shrewd eyes that could pierce her soul and know what was in her heart. 

Nanuet, sensing that he was being observed paused in his dissertation and looked over at Minerva with a timid smile and a questioning look in those beautiful savage eyes. She smiled in return and bravely met his gaze, but not willing to give herself away, quickly averted her own eyes before he could shine a light on her heart. 

"Well! That is all very interesting. You certainly know your flowers, Nanuet. I have an interest in herbs and botany. Perhaps some other time you could share your knowledge of some of their uses with me. OH! I brought a bottle of wine and Bea gave me a small basket of food. This looks like a lovely spot to settle and watch the sun set. Let me get it from my bag." She says in an overly bright voice and talking much to quickly. She nervously wipes her palms on her skirt and scrambles off like a skittish rabbit to retrieve the basket from her saddlebag.

Nanuet takes this chance alone to wipe his sweaty palms on his pant legs and swallows hard trying to force his dry mouth to produce some moisture.  Why am I like this around her?  She seems to understand me better than most others, I should feel more comfortable around her.  Perhaps it is her beauty?  Maybe it is the passion that she lives her life with that enchants me.  I suppose it is all those things.  She returns now and my knees feel weak.  Do I tell her?  Not yet, speak with Ruby first, she will know how to do this right. 

"Well this is a surprise, sharing two meals on the same day with you Priestess is an honor." 

Nanuet takes the blanket from her and spreads it evenly on the ground being sure to leave the fauna untouched.  He allows Minerva to sit first and then he sits immediately beside her.  Nanuet opens the wine as Minerva unpacks the food.  They have some light conversation, Nanuet remarking that Bea is an excellent cook and he would like to sample more of her food.  There are several awkward moments where the two reach for the same object at the same time and more than once find their hands touching.  This occurs once when they are packing up and Nanuet holds fast onto her hand this time and looks into Minerva's eyes.  He holds her gaze staring deeply for several moments.  He opens his mouth as if to speak, but then the words fail him.  He lets her hand go and shyly turns away and begins folding the blanket.   

After the picnic Nanuet escorts Minerva back to the boarding house and bids her goodnight.  Before she walks away he leans quickly forward and gives her a quick kiss on the cheek.  Before he can see her reaction he scurries away, heading towards the Lucky Lady.  Nanuet spends a restless night at the Lucky Lady.  He completes his reverie but not without difficulty, his mind wandering to the vision of Minerva.  

The rest of the day passes uneventfully for the Deputies. Evening arrives and Chester leaves the office for the Lucky Lady.  Chester has a nice chat with Niles Hoover and listens to Kate play piano for Clarisse.   At around 9:00 PM miner Ajax Gormley walks in and asks "Mind if I talk you to you for a minute Marshall?"

Chester replies, "Not at all, Ajax. Let's go outside for some privacy." They step onto the front porch. "Is this about Thad?"  Ajax replies, "Yep.  Melissa Smith evicted him from the Promise City Hotel because of that incident earlier today.   I wanted to let you know that Thad is staying with me now.   I share a small house with Brian Kelso over on East Street, next to the Wong family."  Chester answers, "Thank you for telling me. It must be hard to see a nephew mixed up with the wrong bunch like that."

Ajax slumps a little and says, "Marshall, I appreciate what you did with the boy, not arresting him and all.   Right now Thad is a nervous wreck, I've had to get an elixir from Doc Eaton just so the boy could get some sleep.   And speaking of Elixirs." 

He reaches into his pocket and takes out a metal drinking flask, handing it to Chester.   "Ringo had given that to Thad.  It contains a magical elixir that makes a person invisible.  Yeah, I know, sounds far fetched.   But that's what he and Pony Deal used the other day at the Great Western.  I'll get Thad to tell you the whole story later.  Figured it was best to get that out of the house before he panics and uses the damned thing.   Magic's a dangerous thing, not something for a young man to get messed up with."

Chester looks at Ajax in feigned surprise. "Magic? That's serious stuff. A fellow could get into big trouble for having that. It's a good thing you took this from him." Chester puts the flask in a pocket. "When he wants to tell me the whole story, have him drop by the office. Keep him away from Ringo. The guy had Thad spying on townspeople. He's a dangerous man." Chester pats Ajax on the shoulder and goes back inside.

Chester sits at his table watching Clarisse sing. How did I get so lucky to have a woman like her in my life? I need to ask Minerva if she would chaperone us again.   When Clarisse is finished for the night, Chester walks her home. "If Miss Florencia is available, would you like to have dinner with me again? How's Thursday sound?"   She replies, "Of course, Chester. Can we go to the El Parador again? I had so much fun."  "It's a date then. Goodnight Clarisse." He leans in and kisses her. Some time passes before they let go.  "Goodnight, Chester." She goes inside. Chester turns and heads for home.

Mid-way through the night at the Lucky Lady Patrick Seawell arrives with a distinguished older gentleman.    They take a seat at the table near the stage.   When Kate comes by to take their order Patrick introduces her to his father, Colonel Michael Seawell, retired United States Army.   He tells his father "And this is Katherine Kale, the woman who I told you about.  She saved Deputy Marshall Earp's life in January.  She is also the one who sold us the building for our office."

Kate blushed lightly.  "How do you do, Colonel?  It's a pleasure to meet you.  I'm afraid your son doesn't give himself enough credit.  I would not have been able to help the Marshall without his assistance."  She shrugged and smiled.  "I'm not very strong.  And I was glad to be able to put the building in a friend's hands.  I got a good deal and I enjoyed passing it on."

The Colonel continues to chat with Kate for several more minutes.  He is very polite and gracious and in many ways reminds Kate of her father.   He says that he plans to spend the next few days getting their office in order.  Kate talked a bit about her father and his time in the army, where he had also been a Colonel before he was discharged.   

"I'll be trying to get my school in order.  I hope you won't mind children around.  Once the school is up and running they'll be back and forth, but we'll try to be good neighbors.  If there's anything I can do for you in the next few days, just let me know.  Now, is there anything I can play for you?  I know most of the standard songs, and many classical pieces, although there isn't much call for those."  Kate finished the conversation and was walked back to the El Parador.  She was glad to get to bed early on Tuesday night.


----------



## baradtgnome

Who would have thought.  Fantasy, rpg, western, adventure, p0rn - ya gotta love it.  but what is up with that Jake character?


----------



## Steve Jung

He's a wild one, that Jake.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 135, “Meeting with the Goddess”, Wednesday, March 22nd , 1882, 12:00 P.M.* 

Still sweaty from the passion they shared, Jake closes his eyes and wraps his arms around Ruby, and passes out. She should be passing out too, but instead her mind is reeling. She is not sure if it’s the euphoria she is experiencing from the pleasure of having Jake and the pleasure of him having her, the overwhelming emotions she has been feeling lately or the liquor. 

Ruby considers the past two days, full of fun and happiness, minus a few snags. I feel so much better, she thinks, Spending this time with Jake has brought me back to myself, made me feel alive again. I do love him. Sure, I was wrong last time I thought I loved someone, but this time is different, this time I know it and feel it with everything I am. It just feels right, like it was always meant to be. She smiles to herself, And doesn't it sound funny that you, Ruby West, would ever believe in fate or destiny? She tosses in the bed, kicking the blankets off. 

I should be so happy I’ve finally found someone who cares enough about me to not abuse me, to look after me, take care of me. He knows who I am and wants to be around me anyway. I’ve lived my whole life with no love, why should now be any different? I love him, why isn’t that enough? Ruby sighs out loud, but Jake doesn’t move. She squiggles and faces him in the bed, moving a strand of damp hair off his face. “You need a haircut,” she whispers quietly and smiles. 

Staring at him for an unknown period of time, she finally asks the question, “Why can’t you love me, Jake? Why won’t you love me?” Just admitting that out loud hurt Ruby and made her heart ache. A couple of tears flow down her smooth rosy cheeks. I have loved him and given him everything I could, I just don’t have anything more to give. I don’t think he believes me when I say I love him, he never believed me about George. 

We’ve been together three whole months already, a lifetime, practically an eternity! I told him how I felt, laid my heart on the line, made myself vulnerable and he said nothing in return, just a kiss to get what he wanted. Not that I should be complaining, I wanted it too, it's just... 

Face it girl, if he was ever going to love you, he would have known it by now. Perhaps he needs more than what you have to offer. Or perhaps, she thinks darkly, he really is like all the others who only want one thing from you. Hollow and empty with no feeling for you, just lustful desire. No, she reprimands herself, Jake is different, he does care about me and she refuses to entertain the thought further. 

You know the truth, that you are destined to never be loved, as your life has been before, it always will be the same. And as lonely as you’ve been, you’ve survived. Just accept your fate and be done with it. Ruby finally closes her eyes, the remaining tears squeezing out as she does. I thought I already had… With that thought she falls asleep. 

Jake sleeps soundly oblivious to the rising of Ruby’s spirit as she is summoned through the Veil of Dreams. 
Ruby awakens abruptly to find herself standing in the desert under a hard white moon as fog slithers gray shapes along the ground. The eerie chill of the cold barren landscape creeps deep into her bones causing a sad and haunted look to cloud her eyes as she is overcome by a feeling of profound loneliness. A desperate cry escapes into the night but she does not recognize the sound of her own grief as she keens, like a wounded animal, to the comfortless sky. 
“ SO ALONE ! W H Y AM I ALWAYS SO ALONE?!" 

Crumbling to her knees, Ruby sinks to the lifeless desert floor and watches in despair as the greedy sand steals her tears away. “No one will ever know that I have wept here. No one will care.” She whispers forlornly. She picks up the salty sand and lets it fall through her fingers. “The love that pours from my heart is no different than these desert tears. It nourishes nothing. Nothing! It is wasted!” She weeps bitterly “Nothing ever grows of it. Nothing ever will.” 

Time is lost and her sobs slowly subside to ragged breathing. She lays in the cool sand her mind as empty as the sky. The faint tinkling of music reaches her ears, it is a sound so soft that she has to still her breathing and strain to listen. She can barely hear it. Just a wisp floating over the hill. It seems to be calling to her. “Is this the life you choose for yourself?” it whispers. 

Her eyes dart around in a panic and stumbling on the soft sand in her haste she scurries over the next rise. As she tops the crest of a dune she is met with the most astonishing sight. It is not the miles of sand that amaze her, but the startling and unexpected sight of the woman. A stunning contrast to the bleak scenery, she lies draped over an ornate chaise lounge. 
Ruby continues approaching slowly. Mesmerized by the woman’s unearthly beauty, Ruby marvels at the golden hair, yellow as daffodils and how it appears to cascade over the woman's delicate, alabaster shoulders and small firm breasts. 

“Her naked form is so smooth and flawless it must surely have been sculpted by Michael Angelo… or perhaps by one of the gods themselves,” Ruby whispers in awe “for look, even the moon cannot resist such loveliness as it reaches down from the heavens and gently caresses the exquisite body with its soft luminescent light.” “There is something so familiar about her, I can feel it like an ache in my heart and yet I KNOW that I have never encountered anything as beautiful before.” 

As she nears, she is surprised to see a rosy-cheeked toddler sitting at the woman’s feet. He plays contentedly tracing hearts with arrows through them in the sand. The cherub is scantily clad, revealing rolls of soft, chubby flesh. An archer’s bow rests in his lap and a golden quiver of blood red arrows is tossed carelessly on the ground at his side. Ruby’s lips begin to part in that special, gentle smile that females reserve for babies and puppies, but it quickly vanishes to be replaced by cold suspicion when her gaze is met with ancient, knowing eyes. 

The beautiful apparition watches Ruby's reaction, amusement dancing in her eyes and in a voice musical and strong, faintly exotic, she repeats; Is THIS the life you choose for yourself?" “Who are you?” Ruby wonders aloud, her voice echoing off of the shimmering sand. The woman responds with a cocky half-smile and twirls her golden tresses in a perfect parody of Ruby’s own familiar flirtatious pose. “You do not recognize me?" She smirks and waves her hand in a dismissive gesture. “It does not matter. It is sufficient that I recognize you, Ruby West.” 

“Where am I?” Ruby demands as she shivers and holds herself against the coldness of the place. 
“Has not the Priestess Minerva told you of her own recent journey to this realm?” “I do not believe in such things.” Ruby says, eyeing the woman defiantly. “Your belief is not required for the life YOU have chosen, Ruby West.” “Why have you brought me here?” Ruby persists, as she angrily wipes tears of confusion from her eyes. 

“Do not despair, I offer you only what you desire, my favored one. But first you must answer the question.” She points around to the harsh desolate landscape. “Is THIS the life you choose for yourself?” "What I desire?" Ruby repeats softly, "Your favored one? I don't understand." She shakes her head, sending her flaming red hair dancing about her. "The life I live is NOT of MY choosing if that is what you are asking," Ruby stubbornly clenching her fists as she spits the words, "It's what was given to me, left to me by those that would be unkind." 

Filled with the bitterness of her own cold response, she shivers silently as the night swallows her anger. Empty and defeated she lowers her eyes and hangs her head low. Her voice becomes quiet as a butterfly's flapping wings. "This is not what I would choose. I don’t want to be alone anymore." 

“And yet you have not chosen otherwise.” the woman calmly replies and sweeps her hand to encompass the empty desert. A waterfall appears. It sparkles in the moonlight as it falls upon the desert floor creating a crystal blue pool that quickly overflows it’s banks. As the newly formed stream runs merrily on its way it nourishes all that it touches, replacing the thirsty sand with an oasis of lush green foliage. The earth around them awakens and begins to bloom with new life as a variety of flowers and exotic plants spring up from the rich soil transforming the lifeless landscape with their bold, vivid colors. 

As Ruby drinks in the wondrous sights she hears familiar laughter and turns to discover her twin perched on a rock enjoying a warm spring day. All of her friends are present gathered around her laughing and teasing in easy camaraderie. Jake, her handsome lover, sits at her feet, relaxed and content. He is laughing in appreciation of some witty remark she has just made and his eyes are bright with admiration and love for her. It is easy to see that all the love she has yearned for over the years is returned tenfold and that she is cherished by her companions. Tears shimmer in her eyes as she beholds the mirage of her deepest desires. She turns to the goddess with an expression of desperate longing. 

The woman smiles tenderly. “You have but to honor me to have it my child. It is already yours. You need only accept it as the gift that it is--Yet you continue to disappoint me” She chides. “I have always favored you, bestowed my most precious gifts upon you and YET you choose to waste them as tears upon the sand. You are an ungrateful child to think that you can steal love from the gods. It cannot be stolen. Love is a gift. You can choose to accept it or deny it. 

But tribute must be paid to US for such a precious boon,” she says motioning to the child playing in the sand. “Love is OUR domain and WE bestow our gifts upon those whom we choose to show favor. Yet despite our intentions you stubbornly choose to remain blind to our very existence. 
“Mark my words,” she admonishes. “For so long as you do not recognize us, so shall you remain blind to the love you receive from others.” 

The woman gracefully rises from her rest and unconcerned by her lack of clothing lightly takes Ruby by the hand and leads her through the lush paradise to a garden of roses. She reaches out and plucks a single perfect red rose releasing its intoxicating perfume to the air. “They are beautiful are they not?” She says brushing its soft petals across Ruby’s cheek. “Do you know why I christened roses “the flower of love”?” and not waiting for a response she places the blossom in the palm of Ruby’s hand and cruelly squeezes it shut around the stem. Ruby cries out and pulls away as the razor sharp thorns cut deep into her palm. 

“ Love is painful, Ruby West. You cannot hold it in your hand and remain unscathed by it. Love demands the greatest price of all for its acceptance is the fastest way to the soul. Open your heart and soul to me, Ruby West, and I will grant you what you desire most. Your time is running out. Honor us for the gifts of love that we have bestowed upon you before they are, forever, lost to you.” It is the time that you mortals mark as Spring. A time of renewal. The time to give honor to the gods for life and love. The choice is yours to make, Ruby West. The Priestess will know what to do." 

Ruby awakens and bolts straight up in her bed, shaking and soaked in a cold sweat. She blinks her eyes a few times until she recognizes the hotel room. She could see a tiny bit of light peeking through the open window. Ruby sighs in relief, “Only a dream, it was only a dream.” She blinks again and lets out a long slow breath, “Only a dream.” 

Suddenly a loud gasp escapes her lips as she looks down at her clenched fist. She realizes she is still clutching the rose from her dream in her bloodied palm. Trembling, the rose falls from her hand onto the bed, drops of blood and a couple of tears following it. 

She holds her bloodied hand away from her staring at it, as she clutches at the blankets around her with the other, holding them to her still cold and shivering body. Shocked, awed and scared, she doesn't move, she just stares at the perfect red rose lying in her lap.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 136, “Summons from Earp”, Wednesday, March 22nd , 1882, 8:00 A.M.* 

Time goes by, Ruby is unsure of how much actually passes. Eventually she climbs out of the bed. She picks up the rose and places it on the small table near the window. Then she sits in the chair next to the table, lost in her thoughts. There is a knock on the door and Ruby startles out of her thoughts. 

Morning light has come and she is still sitting in the chair. Jake is still snoring fitfully. She wraps herself in a robe and opens the door to see one of the hotel staff with his arms overflowing with flowers, all of them some shade of red. She blinks a few times before she finally says, "Oh, yes bring them right in." The man quickly places the bouquets of roses, red yucca, mixed wild flowers and a dish of cactus flowers around the room trying hard to pretend not to notice the mess or Jake sleeping on the bed. He also tries not to stare over long at the parts of Ruby the robe does not hide. 

"Where... who ordered the flowers?" She asks him, still not fully aware. "The man ordered them." He replies quietly and then quickly leaves not waiting for a tip. Jake starts to stir at the sound of the closing door. Ruby looks at him and then seems to come out of her morning stupor. Moving quickly to the door she opens it and calls to the man going down the hall. "I've changed my mind, have them make the breakfast now and send it up when it is done." 

Ruby heads back in the room and quietly sits back in the chair, pulling her feet up underneath her. She looks to Jake, then around at the bountiful flowers. A small smile comes to ger lips, then she looks back to Jake, watching him slowly wake up. 

The noise of the door opening and closing twice was enough to make Jake aware of the dull throbbing pain in the front of his head. "Ugh." He rolls onto his side and when his stomach doesn't protest he thinks, good sign. I wonder if there is any of that bourbon left, hair of the dog and all. He cracks his eyes open and in his blurred vision he sees splotches of red. "Mierda," he mumbles, "I've drunk so much my eyes are bleeding." He rubs his eyes and attempts to sit up, but the dull throb protests and he lays back down. 

"Ugh." Finally he opens his eyes again and they slowly come into focus. "Flowers? Right, flowers." He reaches over with his arm to find Ruby but she is not lying there. Of course stupid, somebody answered the door. He turns his head around and sees her sitting in the chair, with her legs tucked underneath her. He smiles at her, which makes his head hurt too. They just stare at each other for a while. Jake finally says, "Do you like them?" 

The small smile comes back to her face as she looks around at each bouquet in turn. "Yes, they are very pretty." Jake does not notice her glance at the single red rose. Again they just stare at each other for a while. "You will probably not be surprised when I tell you my head hurts." Jake tries again to sit up and succeeds. 

Ruby starts to speak but there is a knock at the door. She accepts a tray from the man and puts it on the end table. "Steak and whiskey for you. Cake for me." The smell of the freshly cooked rib-eye causes some parts of his brain to wake up and his stomach to grumble. The newly awakened parts of his brain also throb dully in concert with the rest. "The steak smells good, but I think I need the whiskey first. You are just too good to me." 

Ruby says nothing, but rises from the chair and reaches for the large glass of whiskey. She carries it over to Jake and sitting on the bed next to him, passes it to him. Then she notices her other hand, the dried blood still there. She stares at her hand for a bit before taking a napkin off the tray and, dipping it in some water, wipes her hand clean. Ruby's eyes widen slightly as she notices the wound is not only still bleeding lightly but it's in the shape of a heart. 

Using the napkin she covers it quickly as she shakes her head. "Drink your whiskey, Jake, it'll make you feel better." She wished she had ordered some whiskey for herself but had the feeling that whiskey wasn't going to be the cure for this problem. He asks, "What's wrong with your hand?" She looks Jake in the eyes for a long moment. She starts to speak but then stops herself. "I...uh..." she looks down at her hand and closes it tight. "I just scraped it," she lied, "It's nothing, it's fine." And there is no way you would believe me if I told you the truth... 

Jake nods and pulls on some pants. It takes a few sips of whiskey before he is ready for the steak, which he eats slowly at first and then devours the rest. Ruby picks at her cake in a disinterested way. They are both fairly quiet, and chat about nothing. 

Downstairs in the Grand Hotel a 5' 7" 135 lb man wearing a fringed buckskin leather jacket and matching six shooters continues talking to the clerk at the desk. "Those two always sleep in this late?" The clerk replies sheepishly "Uhh... well they did come in late last night sir." "I know what time they came in, I didn't ask that! Nevermind, I'll just have to keep an eye on things." 

The clerk is rather shaken as the man walks slowly away from the counter. He thinks about warning the guests in room 21 but since the man didn't leave he figured he was best to stay put. "Buckskin" Frank Leslie was not someone to trifle with. 

Big Nose Kate had led a long life, several different types of lives in fact since her birth into European aristocracy. Her present life involved running the best hotel and restaurant in Tombstone and brought about interactions with such men as Wyatt Earp and Jake Cook, the current errand she was on concerning both of them. Jake and Ruby's leisurely Wednesday morning in their hotel room is interrupted by Kate's knock on the door, followed by her saying "Mr. Cook, are you there?" 

Jake answers the door, barefoot and shirtless. "Good morning." "May I come in?" she asks. Jake notes that she looks worried. "Uh, sure." He steps aside to let her in. He looks up and down the hallway before closing the door. Ruby turns her head to look as Jake invites Kate inside. The thought occurs to her that she is still sitting in her bathrobe, but the care is fleeting. She nods hello but doesn't say anything. 

She states, "Mr. Cook, I have a message to you from from Wyatt. He wants to meet with you and Mr. Cassidy at Brunckow's Cabin as soon as possible. Mr. Cassidy will know where that is. He said for you to not bring Fly, or even tell him about the meeting. Also, Buckskin Frank Leslie is downstairs and asking for you. He's been watching the place since last night and has become bold enough to now inquire directly. Behan deputized him, so he now has a badge and has a right to question you. I have a back door and can arrange to have some horses delivered over to Mr. Cassidy’s saloon." 

Jake turns to Ruby, "How would you like to take a ride this morning? It won't be as much fun as yesterday's ride, but seems like we ought to." Ruby thinks it over a moment before answering, "I'm not sure I would be welcome on this ride." "I didn't ask you if you were welcome, I asked you if you would come along." Jake watches Kate's expression out of the corner of his eye. "You already know where we are going, you know everything that I do, I don't really like the idea of leaving you for Leslie to find, and I'd rather have you with me than alone. Now if this is a trap or somehow we get followed then I've put you in danger." Jake shrugs. "How can you rescue my ass if you don't come along?" 

A small smile came to Ruby's lips. "You're right," she says rising from her chair, "Of course I'll ride with you." He says, "Well Kate, seems like we are in your capable hands. Give us a couple of minutes to get dressed and then lead us out of here." Kate steps outside the room to let Jake and Ruby dress. "I didn't bring real riding clothes," Ruby comments. "I'll have to go in a dress." 

He replies, “Wear some of my clothes if you'd rather. I don't really think it is a trap, just my naturally suspicious nature. I can't think of any reason why Wyatt would try to set me up. Even if he doesn't like me, I should be useful. You know, the enemy of my enemy is my friend, or at least someone to be used for a while." Jake talks while dressing, strapping on both pistols, both knives, buttoning up the duster to cover as much of him as possible, and shouldering the weapons pack. 

She finds a clean napkin and wipes her hand again, still looking in disbelief at the deep but small wound. "Do you think this is a trap? What do you think Leslie wants with you?" Jake says, "Who knows, maybe Wyatt does trust me... I'm not sure that Leslie is just looking for me, but maybe he is. Both of us have been around when lots of Cowboys turned up dead, that is probably enough reason. If what we heard is true, Leslie could have been put on our trail by Ringo. So Leslie could think we could lead him to Wyatt, could think we are just a problem, or might even know we were involved in the ranch and road attacks that thinned out the Cowboy gang's members." Jake pulls his hat down firmly on his head. "Another murderous Cowboy with a badge." He shakes his head, "Judge Isby is really slacking." 

Ruby laughs for the first time this day at Jake's remark. "I guess he is. I'll make sure to tell him you said so when I see him next." She chooses some black pants and a white shirt of Jake's, the closest fit she can find, and dresses. She rolls up the arms to her wrists, then pulls her boots on. "Ready," she says while putting her gun in her pocket. "Let's go." 

Once Ruby and Jake are ready to go they head out the door where Big Nose Kate is waiting for them. She says, "Not the main staircase, follow me. They head into a room at the back rear corner of the hotel to what looks to be no more than a storage closet. She leans over and removes some loose floorboards, revealing a trap door down to the first floor with a ladder. She leads the way, with them arriving in a pantry on the first floor. Kate listens at the door then exits. She motions for Ruby and Jake to follow and they find themselves in the kitchen of the restaurant. "Hurry, out the back," she says, gesturing to a back door. 

Jake goes first making sure they are not seen out the back door. "Which is the best way to get there without being seen?" He asks Kate. She says, “Stick to the back alleys and cross in the middle of Fourth and Third Streets. That'll get you to the back door of the saloon. I'll arrange for three saddled horses to be there in fifteen minutes." Jake and Ruby follow Kates directions, keeping out of site, and doing their best to keep from being recognized. At the back of the saloon they ask after Cassidy. 

"What's taking him so long?" Ruby says while looking at Jake. She didn't need to glance around the streets, he was doing enough of that for the both of them. "I wonder if anyone's told him yet that you two were summoned." The three horses arrive before Cassidy does, being delivered by the same hotel clerk who had been answering Jake's requests since they had arrived in Tombstone. He says, "Let me know when you're through with them and I'll return them." Cassidy arrives momentarily, exclaiming "What's the emergency!" 

Ruby reconizes her horse from the previous day and smiles. She hops up onto the brown stallion and leans forward, petting him gently. "I believe you've been summoned." Ruby lets Jake briefly explain the situation. Once he's done Ruby speaks up again, "And we have a coach to catch later so we'd better be off." 

They ride south for a few miles while Cassidy tells Ruby and Jake a bit about their destination. Ruby was having a hard time paying attention to Cassidy's story. Not only did she have very little sleep plus a hangover, the distubing dream was on her mind and she continually glances at her hand. 

He says, "Frederick Brunckow was a German miner, one of the first humans to come to this county after the Gadsten Purchase. I think the only human here longer was Emery Shaw. Anyway, Brunchow found silver in the San Pedro River around twenty-five years ago. Staked his claim and started mining, with visions of being rich. Hired on a mining engineer, a machinist, a cook and several dozen Mexican wood elf laborers. Built a large stone cabin as his headquarters. 

The machinist needed new parts at one point in 1860 and rode off to Fort Buchanan forty miles away. When he returned he found Brunckow and the engineer dead from rather violent deaths and nobody else around. The cook was eventually found wounded, and said that the Mexicans had revolted and robbed the place. Some of the elves were found and claimed that the cook was the one who killed them. That mystery was never solved and the mine was abandoned. 

Brunckow was a fool. Not only did he hire unreliable people but he was digging in the wrong place. It never occurred to him that the silver had flowed from further upriver. Ironically, when Ed Schieffelin discovered the main silver lode here in Tombstone five years back he was using Brunckow's cabin to stay in." Finally Ruby looks up, "That's a creepy story. I wonder what actually happened?" she says to no one. 

Cassidy replies, "I don't know but it gets creepier, they say that the cabin is haunted. And not just the ghosts of Brunchow and his engineer Moss, they say that close to twenty men have died in that cabin. Odd place for Earp to pick for a meeting, but it's safe to say that Behan wouldn't think to look there." Ruby says, "And I was going to make a joke saying I hope the place isn't haunted. How silly of me," she says flatly. "But 20 men? That's a lot." 

She glances around the desert before speaking again, "Mr. Cassidy, any idea of why Wyatt would ask for you and Jake but not Mr. Fly?" Cassidy replies, “No idea, we'll have to ask him." She says, "Well, Wyatt must have had his reasons. Let's just get there and see what he wants."


----------



## Queenie

baradtgnome said:
			
		

> but what is up with that Jake character?




He's a young lazy gambler and saloon rat, what did you expect from him?   

Lucky for him things are about to change...


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 137, “Wyatt Earp the Fugitive”, Wednesday, March 22nd , 1882, 9:00 A.M. * 

They arrive at a bluff with the cabin in the distance a quarter-mile away. They then spot a lone rider who they recognize as Warren Earp alongside aside a rocky outcropping near them. He rides forward and says, “Follow me.” As they near the cabin they pass areas where two more gunmen are strategically positioned behind large rocks. 

Warren comments, “If anybody has following you they’ll handle it.” Cassidy asks, “Are those guys Turkey Creek Johnson and Sherm McMasters?” Warren nods back that they are. They reach the cabin, where Wyatt is waiting for them and ushers them inside. Warren ties up the horses and then follows them into the cabin. 

Wyatt says, “I asked you guys here so that Warren and I can formally resign from our duties as lawmen.” He then hands Cassidy both badges. Jake states, "I suppose you know that Behan has a posse looking for you, and that Buckskin Leslie has a badge on in Tombstone. What are you going to do now?" 

Earp replies, "Yes, I heard that Behan had deputized Leslie and two of his friends. That’ll make those three off limits for now. If we were to kill a lawman they would have the authority to send the Arizona Rangers and other Territorial law after us. I’m just glad that Behan is leading the posse instead of Buckskin Frank. Behan’s no outdoorsman, so we should have no trouble avoiding that group. 

Ringo had told his men that “The time of reckoning is at hand“. He is correct, but he’ll find himself on the receiving end. Without the restrictions that come from that badge there will be no stopping us. I do have to keep Virgil out of this. In Tucson I made sure that he stayed by the train and had nothing to do with Stilwel. If Behan is able to force him out of the Marshall’s job then Tombstone goes to Hades-in-a-hand-basket and the Cowboy’s win. 

“It’s time to strike while the iron is hot. The Cowboy Gang is now in a state of disarray. If we can hit them before they reorganize the gang can be shut down for good. Cook, you have as big a score against these guys as I do. You’re welcome to ride with us. Otherwise it's just me, Warren, Johnson and McMasters.” 

Cassidy asks, “About Johnson and McMasters, can you really trust those guys? They were part of the Cowboy Gang.” Wyatt says, “Yes, I trust them wholeheartedly. If they were going to betray myself and Warren they had the perfect opportunity to do so in Tucson when we were moving up on Stilwel. They stuck by us then, and will going forward. And you just saw what the Ringo did with Gifford, these two know there's no turning back. They’re now committed to this as much as Warren and I are. They’ve also been invaluable in filling us in on the history and inner workings of the Cowboy Gang, which will help immensely with dismantling it.” 

Jake says, "It's no secret that the Cowboys been trying to put us in the ground for some time now, I'd be happy to return the favor. Depending on what you have in mind and when, there are others that would help. Before we discuss this any more, Neil do you want to hear this or not? It see that Wyatt trusts you, but you don't have to lie about not knowing what is being planned if you don't listen." Neil says, "Do you take me for a coward Cook?" 

Wyatt interjects, "Nobody's saying that Neil, he's just making sure you realize the stakes here. I knew that you two played poker together and I am usually a good judge of character. I figured that you were of the same mind as us on these matters. But Cook's right, if you stick around you'll be hearing some rather frank talk about recent encounters with the Cowboy Gang that the papers only detailed a fraction of. You can head outside the cabin in you want and none of us will think any worse of you." Cassidy replies, "I came here to talk with you Wyatt. That's what I'm doing." 

Wyatt replies, "Fair enough, I expected as much. That's why I asked you to not bring Fly. His wife is heavily affiliated with the town’s Vigilance Committee. If word gets back to them of some of our extracurricular activities there’s no telling how they’d use it against both of you in the future. Plus Roger's brother Buck is good friends with Johnny Ringo so there's no point in us taking unnecessary chances." 

Ruby sat by silently listening to the men talk about war. She was desperately hoping Jake wasn't signing himself up for his funeral. As much as she disliked Wyatt and the Earps, at least they had been trying to protect their family. Ringo, now there was a man she despised, forcing them to choose sides in his little war. And the Cowboys had openly come after them to get what they wanted, so the choice was obvious. But what Wyatt was proposing was extremely dangerous, and Ruby knew it. She sighed and continued to watch and listen to the men talk. 

Jake turns to Cassidy and states, "Like Wyatt said, no offense Neil, just giving you an out. I'm up to my eyebrows in trouble with the Cowboy gang. Remember when the Barkley family were around and they shot up the Cowboy gang? Well that was us, with some help from the Barkleys. I tried to keep it quiet, but Ringo knows. They'll be after me, my friends and my business if they aren't stopped. I'm glad to have you on board, I hope you don't regret it." 

He glances at Ruby and then turns back to Wyatt. "I don't know what you know about the latest activity. You probably know by now we raided the Cowboy ranch to free the Indian and Chester Martin. Sadly, none of the Cowboy gang who we found there lived to tell the story. I believe that guy Len was there, and they had a Gatling gun that we destroyed when the barn burnt down. Later on we ran into more of the gang on the road. Fortunately, the Shaws were with us." 

Jake raises an eyebrow, "Once again, sad to say, none of the Cowboy gang lived to tell the story. Seems to be a pattern. Claibourne died there on the road. Between the ranch and road about twenty Cowboy gang members went on to their rewards. Lastly, there was some shooting in Promise City just three days ago and Martin killed Pony Deal. Earned him a job as Deputy Marshall." Jake looks sharply at Wyatt. "The only other thing I could say is we are pretty sure that Hamilton Fisk is one of the money men for the gang. Now I'm sure you know a whole lot more than me...." 

Wyatt replies, "Well, that consistent with the history I've got from Johnson and McMasters. Guess I'll start from the beginning. The Cowboy Gang started was the brainchild of the Clantons. The Clantons own a ranch outside of Tombstone, been around since before Tombstone was founded. Old Man Clanton organized the cattle rustlers, which at one point numbered as high as three hundred. Most of the cattle they stole were from across the border in Mexico, so they didn’t have to worry about the United States law. But last August the Mexicans got wise to them and lured Old Man Clanton and around a dozen of his rustlers into an ambush, killing them all. 

After that his sons Phineas, Ike and Billy all tried to lead the gang. First off they decided to avoid Mexico so as not to share their father's fate. So they branched out to ranches as far west as California, as far north as Utah and as far east as Texas. Since they were now operating in the states they needed protected so they started bribing the County Sheriff, not just Behan but the ones before him too. But we messed up that plan when my brother Virgil became Tombstone's Marshall and couldn’t be bought. Also, none of Old Man Clanton’s three sons were much as far as gang leadership was concerned, Phineas not being much of a risk taker, Ike being a drunk and Billy being a hothead. 

That's when Curly Bill Brocius stepped in and took charge. Things went well for them after that. The silver had played out in Galeyville so the remains of that town soon became a magnet for criminals to gather, increasing the Gang's ranks. Curly then set up shop in the hills nearby with the cooperation of the Apache chief Geronimo. But then Curly Bill messed up and invited Deadeye Douglas to join the gang. That was last January. Curly wound up dead, Deadeye getting the credit for killing him, although we know it was you guys who actually did it. 

Deadeye was happy to take the credit for that killing since it made the gang afraid of him. He then organized a series of six stagecoach robberies. I guess don’t have to tell you folks about that Ruby and Jake since you had the misfortune to be riding on the stages during two of them. 

Only two of the six robberies were successful, with several dozen Cowboy Gang casualties. That resulted in Deadeye getting into a heated argument with the Gang’s three top lieutenants, Billy Claibourne, Johnny Ringo and Frank Stilwel about the future direction of the gang. They all decided to stop going after stagecoaches but couldn't agree on what next. Deadeye wanted to switch to robbing banks while the others wanted to go back to cattle rustling. About the only thing they could agree on is they needed to get their sawbones back.” 

Ruby suddenly speaks up, "What's a sawbones?" she asks with furrowed brows. Earp replies, “Sawbones? Oh, that’s a nickname for a doctor. A couple of things that never made any sense to me was why Dudley Yeats took those shots at me, or why his wife suddenly decided to become an outlaw. Turns out that those two had been affiliated with the Cowboy Gang for well over a year at that point. Dudley and Pamela Yeats had both worked in an Army Hospital for many years, met there in fact, and while neither were licensed physicians they both knew a lot about doctoring. Their Trail Dust Saloon in Promise City was just a front, where they ran an unlicensed medical practice from the back room of their saloon with the Cowboy Gang as their customers. 

That incident at the Trail Dust happened on the afternoon of the day when you had taken on a bunch from that gang in the morning. You had left a bunch of wounded, some of whom had made their way into town for doctoring. So when I showed up at the Trail Dust that afternoon to ask Dudley about his Merchant’s Association dues there were Cowboy Gang members recovering from wounds in their back room, including Claibourne. When I started walking towards that part of the building Dudley panicked and began shooting to distract me. 

So I arrested Dudley Yeats, he was sentenced by Judge Isby and was then shipped off to Tombstone. Johnny Ringo allowed himself to be arrested and jailed on unrelated charges just to be there to make sure that Yeats hadn’t talk. Deadeye then managed to bust Yeats and some of the other Gang members out of jail, and since they were then obligated to him for the rescue, were convinced to join him for the bank robbery. You know all about that one too Cook, since you got shot up pretty bad. 

That failed robbery caused a big revolt in the Gang’s leadership since two men got killed for almost no reward. Deadeye felt a sense of obligation to mount another jailbreak to free the captured Pinto Joe Weems and Pamela Yeats. Claiborne, Stilwell and Ringo strongly disagreed with that idea, figuring it was just another bad idea, plus by then they had lost their confidence in Deadeye as leader. 

So Douglas quit the gang, taking Shotgun Sally Fox and Mongo Bailey with him, he mounted a successful jailbreak, and then left the Territory and were last seen in Wyoming. In hindsight that was a pretty stupid move on the Gang’s part, as they not only needed Deadeye’s reputation to help hold the gang together but loosing Pamela Yeats left them without a Doc. Seems she was the top sawbones, not her husband. 

In the two months since the Gang was in flux, with each of the three remaining leaders not supporting one another but instead organizing their own factions and securing their own sponsors. Stilwel’s faction was headquartered in Tombstone, Claiborne’s at the farmhouse near Dos Cabezas and Ringo’s in Galeyville. 

Things heated up two weeks ago when Morgan caught some rustlers moving cattle through the Dragoon Mountains. He shot and killed all four of them, but there were two more that he hadn't seen who escaped and reported back to Stilwel. He called a council with Claibourne and Ringo and they decided that this was now their time of reckoning against the Earps. 

They started preparing for war, stocking large quantities of weapons and ammunition at the farmhouse while Ringo tried to simultaneously recover some items of his that he said he needed which were lost when Curly Bill died. Claiborne managed to steal a Gattling gun from Fort Huachuca and they were bringing it back to the farmhouse when your friends Martin and Nanuet has the misfortune of running into them on the road. As Gifford had just been caught in Promise City before that they assumed Martin and Nanuet were heading to Tombstone with a message for me. 

You guys managed to mess up their war plans by then hitting Claiborne’s stronghold, killing Claiborne and all of his followers and destroying all of their stockpiled weapons including the Gattling gun. You were right in thinking that you didn’t leave any witnesses, so they naturally assumed that we Earps who were responsible. Probably still think that unless you’ve told folks otherwise. 

Stilwel and Ringo jointly decided to make Virgil and me suffer for what we did by first killing off our siblings. Among their planned targets were my brother James as well as his wife and daughter. That went beyond the pale for Johnson and McMasters. If the leaders had kept it just to the lawmen it would have been one thing, but James and his family were totally innocent. When Johnson and McMasters objected Ringo backtracked and convinced those two he’d abandon that plan and come up with something else. But was lying to them and went ahead with the attacks on Morgan and Warren anyway. That’s when Johnson and McMasters decided to change sides.” 

Ruby states, "That's a lot of information Mr. Earp, you must trust us. To be honest, we tried to stay out of all this. But Ringo came to the Lucky Lady and threatened us and the Saloon. Then he implied that he kidnapped Mrs. Kale's ward to get those items you referred to back. So I can understand wanting to protect the people you care about and keep them safe. What are you planning next? What do you want us, or Jake, to do?" Ruby asks the last question a bit nervously. 

Earp states, "At this point I have to trust some folks, and since you've actually killed far more Cowboy Gang members that I have why shouldn't I trust you? Right now the Gang is divided. You killed all of Claiborne’s group and part of Ringo's. With Stilwel and Deal now gone that creates further chaos and a deeper leadership vacuum. Leslie is now caught up with Behan's posse so can't do much gang leadership without implicating Behan. So that pretty much leaves only Ringo to try to keep this together. 

Johnson and McMasters were with Stilwel's faction and know who almost all of those guys are, so we're going to pick them off one-by-one until there aren't any more left. You're welcome to join us. Or, if you'd prefer, head back east and see what you can do about Ringo and his Galeyville faction. Sounds like that might be more of your immediate concern anyway, but with Warren gone he might just leave Promise City alone." 

Ruby closes her eyes. "I don't think Ringo is going to leave us alone." She opens her eyes and looks right at Wyatt. "Do you have any advice on how we can get to him? We've tried to shoot him and something seems... amiss." 

Earp replies, "I'm not sure exactly what you mean. He might leave you alone though. He thinks we were responsible for the farmhouse and that shooting in Promise City on Sunday was targeted at Warren. Since there is no telegraph service to Promise City the Cowboy Gang figured that the first word of Morgan’s death wouldn’t arrive until the Sunday evening stage arrived, so they planned on the afternoon assassination of Warren before he even knew that his brother was dead. 

Ringo and Deal went there to kill him. Ringo was checking to see if he was in the jail while Deal checked out our rooms at the Great Western. If Warren been in either place he would have been killed. As it was though, he wasn't even in town. I had sent a rider overnight with the news about Morgan and Warren left on that morning’s stage unbeknownst to the Gang. It’s funny, well over half of Promise City had known that since it was apparently announced at the worship service that morning, but cattle rustlers and murderers don’t regularly attend church services. So they went to 
all that effort for nothing, with Ringo blowing the alibi that he was working so hard to establish." 

Ruby excuses herself and makes her way outside of the house. Before she sits on a bench she notices one of the men behind the rocks smoking a cigarette. She glances down the road and figures enough time has gone by that if someone were following them they would have known by now. She makes her way over to the man. Without asking his name she asks, "Can I get one?" He looks her up and down but she ignores him and asks again, "A cigarette, can I have one?" He smiles, nods and lights one for her. "Thanks." She heads back to the porch and sits on the steps, nervously smoking her cigarette, waiting for the rest of the meeting to be over. 

Inside, Jake says, "I don't believe that Ringo is going to leave us alone, best we could expect is for him to regroup and get stronger which only delays the reckoning. With Deal dead and Leslie busy in Tombstone who else is Ringo going to rely on as top men?” Earp replies, "Can't think of anybody other than the Clantons." Jake asks, “Do you know how many men he may have in Galeyville?” Earp replies, "No, not much is known about them, which is why they needed Gifford dead. He was with that group and could have told everything." 

Jake says, “How long do you think it will take you to clean up the rest of Stilwell's men? If it was fast enough I'd say we work together to finish that job and then we go after Ringo, the last real leader needs to be put away quickly. If you think it is going to be many days, then I don't think I can leave Ringo that much breathing room." Earp answers, "With Behan after us it could take weeks. It's a safe bet that they'll be expecting us to hit the Clanton Ranch so we'll strike elsewhere instead until we can draw them away from it." 

"Weeks." Jake repeats. "I can't disappear for weeks. Besides fighting this war in Promise City, what do you need from me? How do we work together?" Earp says, "I could get word to you on occasion. If you could find out more about the Galeyville group that would help. Other than that I'm not sure, we'll be playing this day-by-day." "So that's it then for now?" Jake turns to Neil and asks, "What are you planning on telling folks about how you got the Earps resignations and the badges?" Neil replies, "For most folks we could just say that they were left for us at either the Cosmopolitan Hotel or Oriental Saloon. But I think that we should probably tell both of the Deputy Marshalls the whole story." 

Jake says, "Wyatt, are you going to use this place after we leave? I'm not sure we should tell the whole story, won't that put the Deputies in an awkward situation?" Wyatt says, "No, I doubt I'll be coming back here. Please pass on to Eduardo what I have told you, he may need to know that. Honestly, I'm sorry now that I asked him out here." Jake offers Wyatt his hand, "Good luck then, good hunting." 

As Jake and Ruby begin to walk away Wyatt says, "Miss. West, may I speak with you for a moment?" "If there's a law against smoking you can't arrest me now, Mr. Earp," Ruby smiles. Once she sees the look on his face she continues quickly, "I was only kidding Wyatt, of course." 
She takes his arm and walks him to a more private spot. They stop walking and she looks at him curiously. "What can I do for you?" 

He asks, “Could you please get a message to Josie for me? Ask her to get out of Tombstone as soon as she is able. I’d hate for anything to happen to her." He pauses and then says, "This is insane! She’s Behan’s gal! And I just met her for the very first time last week, and yet there’s a connection there….kind of hard to explain. Now I’m trusting her, a relative stranger and the girlfriend of my enemy with my very life and yet I have no worries about her betraying me. Does that make any sense to you Miss West?” 

For once Ruby gives Wyatt Earp a genuine, warm smile. "Yes, it makes sense. Sometimes fate has more plans for you than you have for yourself. I will give her your message and make her understand the urgency. By the way, how do you know Behan is with the Cowboys for sure? There is someone I know who would like that kind of information." Wyatt replies, "Sherm McMasters saw Behan and Stilwel planning together. I've always suspected his involvement, this just confirms it." 

Ruby takes a puff on her cigarette. "Thanks, I appreciate that information. I'll get that message to Josie." She starts walking away, but turns back. "Take care of yourself." With that she walks back to Jake. When everyone is ready, they mount up and head back to Tombstone.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 138, “Hands and Rings”, Wednesday, March 22nd , 1882, 11:00 A.M.*

Jake, Ruby and Neil ride into town carefully from the northern hills and make their way over to the back of the Silver Dollar where they lock up the horses. It is just before noon. Neil says "I'll see the two of you on the stagecoach in a couple of hours."  Ruby asks, "Mr. Cassidy, I have a questions for you. You've been around Tombstone a lot longer than I have. Could you tell me where we might find someone... French?"

He says, "Yes, I believe that the tailor and dressmaker is from France. Why?"  She replies, "Oh, just a silly question Jake and I have a little argument about. We decided the only way to get the answer was to ask someone from France. Where can we find him?"  He replies, "I think his shop is over on Fremont Street".  After he answers Ruby says, "Thank you. And see you on the stage." She nods to him then she and Jake head off to the hotel.

Jake and Ruby make their way back to the grand Hotel. On the way Jake tells her what was said at the cabin when she went outside. She shares Wyatt's request to her. Near the hotel Jake says, "Leslie is probably still looking for us. We just enjoyed the morning, another nice ride before we have to head back to Promise City." They go inside and make their way up to their room.

Once back in their room she changes back into her traveling dress. She starts slowly packing her things back into her bag. Jake can tell she is still off in her thoughts, day dreaming while moving around the room mindlessly. Every once in a while she glances down at the palm of her hand. Finally she sits on the edge of the bed. Looking up at Jake she asks, "How did you sleep last night?" 

"I was too drunk to know." Jake chuckles. "I'd rather think about the parts of the evening before sleep," he says grinning. The grin fades when he sees the expression on her face doesn't change with his attempt to make her smile. "What's wrong?"  Ruby looks at him nervously. "Something happened last night... something... well... I'm afraid to tell you, you'll think I'm crazy." 

She looks back down at her palm and rubs it. "I think I'm crazy."  Jake comes over and tries to take her hand and open her palm. She resists, and he says sarcastically, "You going to make me ask pretty please?" She frowns at him and he pulls her fingers open. "That is not a scrape, it is a puncture." 

"I know," Ruby says hanging her head slightly. "I didn't want to lie to you, I hate thinking of us not telling the truth to each other. You're the only one who I can tell the truth to but this is just... unbelievable." She picks her head up and looks Jake in the eyes. She takes a very deep breath and says, "I had a dream last night, except it wasn't really a dream, I don't think it was a dream. I was cold and alone and I woke up feeling cold and alone, even though you were right next to me." She looks at Jake, trying to gauge his reaction before she continues. 

Jake's brows come together, "You had a dream except it wasn't a dream? Ruby, I don't follow you. Were you sleep walking?"  “I don’t think so.” Ruby shakes her head, “I told you it was crazy!” She is quiet for a few moments again. “I only ever have nightmares. And this scared me, but it wasn’t like a nightmare. It was, well, it felt REAL.” 

“In my dream there was a beautiful woman, the most beautiful woman I’ve ever seen, with long blond hair and she was flawless in every way. She seemed not of this world. And at her feet sat a child, a baby, who carried a bow and quiver filled with red arrows. And she asked me, why did I choose to live a life as barren as cold desert we were standing in. I replied I didn’t choose, it was forced on me. And she responded that I had done nothing to change it. And that as long as I ignored her, them, I would never know love or happiness, and that my time was running out. That the priestess Minerva would know what I had to do.” 

“And something else. This woman, she created a garden out of nothing, in the middle of this desert. A garden of roses. And she asked if I knew why she chose the rose as the flower of love. And as she said it, she handed me a rose, but she closed my hand tightly around it and I was injured by the thorns. And then I woke up. And that was in my hand,” Ruby says pointing to the perfect red rose, “And this is from that.” She holds out her hand to Jake again. Her palm has a few deep thorn marks, but in the center is the deepest, the one that resembles a heart. 

“So, I don’t know how you could NOT think I was crazy as I think I was visited by Aphrodite and Cupid.” Ruby hangs her head again, obviously embarrassed.  "Mierda." Jake says flatly and looks at his own scarred palm and then up at Ruby. "Mierda." “What? Are you thinking about just how insane I must be for even telling you this?” Jake sees she has a scared look in her eyes. 

He replies, "No. I was just thinking that maybe a temporary bit of insanity might be safer than being noticed by the gods." He finds the bottle of bourbon that still has a little bit left in it. He has a swig and hands it to Ruby. "I believe that the gods sometimes, uh, communicate with us mortals through our, um, dreams." He looks at her rather pathetically, "Or I was insane for several years." 
Ruby looks at the bottle before taking a long drink from it. “I don’t think it was a dream or how could I have gotten this?” She holds up her palm again then takes another gulp. “What are you saying? This has happened to you too?” 

"I don't know, maybe, not exactly the same." Jake looks down at his feet before continuing. "I used to get dreams, very vivid ones, that told me to do things. If I didn't do those things straight away, I would get more dreams each more unpleasant than the last until the nightmares were so bad I couldn't sleep." He looks up at her. "I came to believe that Hermes was in my dreams. Silly, huh?" He looks back down at his feet, "I decided one day to see if I could, you know, outlast the bad dreams. I wanted to see if I was master of my life." Jake's voice cracks and he coughs a couple of times. "I did, it was hard but I did." 

"Remember yesterday you asked about this?" Jake holds up his right hand, with his scarred palm facing Ruby. "That is what I was all cocky about, Jacob Cooke thought he had outlasted dreams sent to him by the god Hermes. So that day he heads off to the market ready to strut his stuff." Jake laughs a little nervous laugh. "So the hard lesson I learned was this; the pin I stole, the pin that embedded in my hand, that got infected and made me suffer for over two weeks had the Kerykeion on it." Ruby looks at Jake without comprehension at this revelation. "The symbol of the messenger of the gods is two snakes wrapped four times around a staff. It is called the Kerykeion." 

“And Hermes is the messenger of the gods?” Ruby pauses to take this fact in. “Mierda.” She takes another big gulp before handing the mostly empty bottle back to Jake. “So that’s why you follow Hermes and believe in him. Because you tried to defy him and he sent you a message anyway.” She looks him right in the eyes, “There’s a lot I don’t know about you Jacob Cook.” Ruby runs her fingers through her hair and sighs, “So,” she says quietly, “If I don’t do what Aphrodite commands then what she said will happen, I will be lonely and unhappy forever.” 

Jake finishes the bottle. "I don't know, Ruby, I just don't know. My experience with the gods was an unpleasant one for me. I wouldn't say I follow Hermes, but I give him his due. I have no love for that bastard." Jake tosses the empty bottle on the bed. "I am certain the priestess will tell a different story. Perhaps her relationship with the gods is more cordial. I can only tell you it can be perilous to defy the gods." 

"We need another bottle," Ruby says matter of factly. "Do you still have the dreams?" "No." Jake says quietly. "Not since," he pauses and takes a breath, "not since I left Philadelphia.”  “I guess that would be good reason for you to stay away.” Ruby looks down at her palm again before grabbing the sheet next to her. “So you believe that the gods really do exist and affect the things we do?” As Ruby asks she twists the sheet in her hands. “Do you think your…gifts were given by Hermes himself?” 

Jake snorts, "My gifts! What gifts?" He spits on the floor. "That is what that pompous priest said to me. Each must contribute back the gifts the gods have given them. Pah." Jake goes back to packing his gear. "I do believe the gods exist, I can't prove it but I believe. So I guess I believe they can affect the world." 

Ruby blinks in surprise at Jake’s sudden outburst. “Well…,” she starts slowly, watching him pack, “You are really good at cards, one of the best I’ve ever seen. That’s because you are smart and quick, quick thinking and quick witted, and you’re really good with your hands…” A smile comes unbidden to Ruby’s face. “Really really good. And you spin that Colt around like no one I’ve ever seen either. You’re cunning, shrewd, crafty, clever, extremely insightful And…,” a small blush comes to Ruby’s face, “There is something about your eyes, it’s like you can see right into me. I’d call those things gifts.” 

"Maybe you are right. I'm sure Senorita Florencia would advise us that all we are comes from the gods. I only know how I have been treated. I don't really care what others say, I judge a man or god on how they deal with me. Maybe the goddess does want to help you, maybe she is benevolent. I wouldn't know. Maybe the goddess gets something out of helping you." Jake stops and looks at Ruby, looks right in her hazel eyes. "It really comes down to this; What does the goddess want from you and are you willing to pay the price for what she promises? That, Ruby West, is something only you can answer." 

Ruby lets Jake’s statement hang in the air for what seems like an eternity. “You know,” Ruby continues quietly breaking Jake’s gaze, “I could never understand why my parents hated me. It was easier to think the gods had abandoned me, although I could never figure that out either. Easier to say they just didn’t exist then accept I had done something wrong to push them away. But when I was young I would have done anything to make my parents love me.” 

"I guess I was lucky,” Jake says with a laugh, "I knew exactly why my father despised me and why I despised him." Jake comes over to Ruby and takes both her hands, being gentle with her wounded palm. "What if, as a child, you hadn't done anything to deserve how you were treated? What if it was not your fault at all? Who said life is fair?" Jake chuckles and says, "Old Caleb White once told me, if the gods had more respect for money, they would have given it to a higher class of people." 

"It should be no surprise to you that I am a naturally distrusting kind of guy and I just don't trust the gods. Wouldn't it be nice though, if for you it was all just a misunderstanding and Ruby West had a patroness?" Jake kisses each of her hands in turn. "You deserve it." 

Ruby smiles up at Jake, then stands. She pulls her hands away from him before suddenly wrapping her arms around him in a tight hug. She doesn’t let go but she pulls her face back to look at him. “She says I’m to honor her, give her my heart and soul. I will speak to the Priestess as soon as I can and find out what I have to do.”

Ruby gathers up all her flowers into a few huge bunches. "I don't think I really thanked you earlier for these. They are very beautiful and very romantic. I wish we didn't have to leave here." She places her perfect red rose behind her ear. "That should stay safe there for now." She looks over the room. "Are you ready? We should go run our errands. And we should eat something before we get back on the coach."

As quickly as possible Jake and Ruby find a large, safe looking bank in town where Jake deposits $500. Then they arrange their return stage seats before heading over to Fremont Street and the French tailor.  They walk up Fremont Street until they find the tailor shop. They enter and see a man working diligently sewing a hem on a pair of pants. Ruby approaches him. “Bonjour, monsieur, vous sont le… errr…tailor?”* she giggles, “I don’t know that word in French.” 

He states, "Oui. I am Jacques Francois DuBois. How may I be of assistance to you?"   She glances around the shop to make sure no one else is around. "Well, I have a question for you. You might think it's silly. It IS silly, but humor me." She looks him in the eyes with a serious look on her face and holds out her hand. "I've heard the french people are good at identifying certain items. Rings being one of them. Since I know nothing about this kind of thing I thought I would ask someone who might have that particular talent." She holds out her finger with the ring on it. "Do you know what I mean, Monsieur?"

He states, "Ah, what a beautiful ring. But why would one go to a tailor to have it identified, a jeweler would know far more about metals and stones. Perhaps it is, how do you say, the ambiance that you are more interested in? I could certainly tell you my opinion, but perhaps you would be more interested in a dress? I have many over here on the rack to choose from."

Ruby smiles with confidence. "Your dresses are certainly beautiful and I might want to purchase one before I leave. But I would like your opinion on the ambiance, as you put it, of this particular ring."  He states, "Ah, but to properly view a woman's ring it should be on her hand...and she should be properly attired. Choose a dress that you wish to purchase and try it on, then I will be able to better view the entire picture!"  Jake says, "My girl can't have too many dresses, go ahead."

"Well, let's see..." Ruby walks over to the rack and runs her hands over the dresses. "What do you think Jake? They're all very pretty but which do you prefer? I don't have a pink dress yet. Or maybe the lilac?" She holds up both dresses in front of her.  "Lilac." He says and looks pleased.  "Lilac." Ruby takes the dress behind the curtained off section and changes into the lilac gown. She sweeps back out into the main room. "What do you think?" she says spinning around.  "I think you need to buy it." Jake says with a grin.  

DuBois says, "Ah yes, but there is now the matter of the price. This lilac dress would normally sell for $ 8.00, but you also wanted an opinion on how well it would go with the ring. Let's say $ 20.00 for the clothing and opinion, that of course would include tailoring."  She replies, "My darling boyfriend says I must buy it, so we shall buy it. And I look forward to your opinion." Ruby holds out her hand again and as she does the straps fall off her shoulders and she giggles. "I need the tailoring too," she laughs.

He takes her hand and says a number of words in French. Ruby notices a slight glow from his hands that covers over her ring finger and the ring. The light returns to his hand. He looks up to her and says, "A fine ring indeed, although hardly one for the desert. This ring would be more at home near a body of water. I feel that at such a place you would stand out in this dress and be radiant, all the world would look to you and even the water would welcome your presence and allow you to glide across it as though it were solid ground."

"Well, that is quite impressive, Monsieur," she glances at Jake. "Of course, I look radiant most places I go," she grins. "I wonder, do you perhaps sell other items that might be more inclined for the desert? Or perhaps for getting shot at while in the desert?"   He states, "Ah, accessories to compliment a desert wardrobe. Alas, I have none at the moment. But I will keep my eye open for such a thing and notify you as to when I have located some. Now hold still while I take the proper measurements to alter this garment to properly fit you."

"That would be wonderful!" Ruby tries to hold still while the tailor takes her measurements, holding her arms out to the side. She giggles as he measures around her bust, "I know, all my dress are big to fit that particular blessing of mine." She smiles at Jake while he takes the rest of her measurments.  Jake returns her smile. 

"Accessories or clothing for men or women that are especially durable are of great interest to us. Those that might prevent bullet holes would be just the addition to our wardrobe." Jake says to the French man. Jake gives the man their names and explains they own the Lucky Lady. He instructs him to contact them if he can acquire or make such items.  The tailor says that he will. He asks Ruby to change and says that when the dress is ready he will send it on to them in Promise City unless they wish to come back the next day to pick it up. "Vous remercier bon monsieur," Ruby says. As they walk out the door, "Well, those french lessons with Kate are paying off. Although that's about all I know," she laughs.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 139, “I wish I was homeward bound”, Wednesday, March 22nd , 1882, 1:00 P.M.

Ruby says, “Let's go find Josie."  They make their way over to the theater. They stop at the bar for a drink and again ask for a pen and paper. This time Ruby writes a note. As she does she asks the bartender to please tell Josie that her friend Ruby is here to say good bye. He leaves to find her.

Josephine Marcus comes out of the back room and invites Jake and Ruby to join her. They head into the room where two other members of the acting company are present, a handsome young male actor who she introduces as Mr. Fabian and a costume/script girl named Hannah Powers. She introduces them to Ruby and Jake, explaining how she and Ruby once acted together with a company in Omaha, Nebraska. While Hannah and Fabian engage Jake in conversation at normal to high sound levels Josephine and Ruby move a short distance back for a short conversation.

Ruby says loudly, "My dear Josephine, Jake and I will be leaving today so I wanted to say goodbye. It's been so good to see you and other friends." Ruby leans in and hugs Josie, whispering in her ear. "Wyatt is very concerned about you. Behan is involved in the Cowboy Gang and he asks that you leave Tombstone as soon as you can." Ruby pauses but stays close. "He really cares about you, Josephine." She gives her a squeeze, then lets go, standing up straight. 

"I am so jealous. While I love singing on the stage, I really wish I was acting, I wish I could be as good as you!" Ruby laughs. "We're having a festival in Promise City and the local Priestess is a friend. If you have the chance maybe you'd like to stop by, perhaps even participate. The Priestess wants a play but I'm not sure I'll have enough time to prepare one. She'll have to do with my singing. Anyway, it's next weekend, if you get an opportunity."

Josie replies, "Next weekend? I'll talk to Pauline Markham about having the Entertainment troop make a visit there for the festival. I'll send you a note if she agrees."  "Oh!" Ruby impulsively hugs Josie again. "That would be wonderful! And we could spend more time together, our visit here was so short." As she hugs her Ruby deftly slips the previously written note into her pocket, which reads:

_Josie, 

Please heed Wyatt's words and leave Tombstone as soon as you can. I have admired you for a long time and would be devastated if anything were to happen to you. The Cowboys mean business and they will stop at nothing to get what they want. No one is safe. 

I meant what I said about the show, it IS wonderful and you are a great actress, I admire you and your talent. 

Take Care. 

Love, 
Ruby West 

PS Feel free to contact me anytime at the Lucky Lady in Promise City._

Ruby says, "Well, it is time for us to get going unfortunately. The show is wonderful, good luck with it and I hope to see you soon."   She says goodbye. Ruby and Jake make their way back to the Grand Hotel to collect their luggage as it is almost time to board the stagecoach.

Ruby and Jake head upstairs to gather their belongings. Ruby places the tiara back in her pocket and without a word hands Jake the black velvet box for the diamond ring. She keeps her single rose behind her ear and gathers up her bunches of roses and carries them herself. Jake carries the weapons pack, everything else they leave for the valet.   Jake stops at the desk and pays up with the clerk. Then they head to the coach.

While they are walking but before they get to the stage Jake says to Ruby, "I especially enjoyed myself here with you, I'm glad we did this. Would you come back with me again another time?"  Ruby takes Jake's hand as their continue to walk. "You know, I hadn't decided if I was returning back to Promise City until yesterday. Nanuet had said something to me to make me reconsider after he got shot but it wasn't until I spent the day with you yesterday that I really realized it." 

Jake gives her a sideways glance, "Realized what?"  Ruby smiles. "Realized I couldn't leave if I wanted to. Between you and them, our friends, I can't leave. I just wish my brain would understand that already!" Ruby gives Jake a small peck on the cheek, trying to remain balanced as they walk and she holds her armful of flowers. "Of course I'll come back with you, anytime you want."

The Wells Fargo Stage is sitting in its usual spot for the return trip to Promise City. Chuck Nevers and Newton Gilly are busy loading luggage onto it. The entire top and rear are stuffed full of trunks, suitcases, boxes, crates, a few small pieces of furniture and a wire basked with two live chickens.  Roger Fly and Neil Cassidy are standing alongside with their travel bags. Neil asks "Should we put our bag insides with us?" Nevers replies, "No room, full trip this time. Pass up your bags and I'll tie them down."

They load Jake and Ruby's bags up top too, but she takes her flowers inside with her, gently placing them underneath the seat open. Every once in a while she moves her hand to touch the rose behind her ear.  "Mr. Cassidy, did you find out about that Faro table by any chance?" she asks while climbing inside.  "No, afraid not," he states. 

Ruby, Jake, Neil and Roger climb in and sit on the available bench on the rear side of the carriage. The front bench is filled with a family, comprised of a woman and her nine children. Seated on the bench are the woman and four teenage children ranging in ages from 13 to 17. Each of the five also have a child in their lap, ranging in age from 1 to 6. All ten have the same carrot-orange colored hair and faces of freckles. Of the nine children the oldest and youngest are boys, the other seven being girls including what appear to be two pairs of twins.

Jake tips his hat to the woman, "Afternoon 'Mam." He introduces himself and the others.  Ruby keeps her displeasure to herself as she plasters a smile on her face. She squeezes in between Mr. Cassidy and Jake, trying to get comfortable for the what was now going to be loonnnggggg ride.

The woman speaks with a thick Irish accent. She introduces herself as Meghan O'Hara. She then introduces her children in descending order by age as Patrick, Shannon, Cathleen, Colleen, Mary, Caitlin, Kellie, Patricia and Shamus. 

The door of the stage opens up and Chuck Nevers pokes his head inside. He looks at the bench with Jake, Ruby, Neil and Roger and says, "Better squeeze over, we've got one more." Helen Barker begins to enter the coach and then notices who is inside. She gives the bench with the four adults an angry stare and then says in a voice full of distain "I'll ride up top with the drivers." She leaves and slams the door behind her. "How rude," Mrs. O'Hara exclaims.

"You have NO idea," Ruby mutters. "Oh my," she says louder with fake sincerity, "I HOPE it doesn't rain."   Mrs. O'Hara says, "I should hope not. Our items would get all wet and take forever to dry. Who exactly was that rude woman? Do you know her?"  "Yes, ma'am, I know her. That is Helen Barker Eastman. Her and her husband Stanley own a photography studio in Promise City."   Roger Fly interjects "I'm afraid that she was rude on my account. I operate a photography studio in Promise City and she does not care for the competition." 

Ruby asks, "If I might be nosey, why are you coming to our little city?"  She replies, "My husband passed on recently. My brother-in-law Shamus O'Hara works there in the largest of the town's mines. Shamus has spoken to his employers and they have offered my son Patrick a job there as well."

"Well, my good friend is starting a school, which no doubt you will be interested in," Ruby smiles. "As for Helen, it's not just Mr. Fly as the competition, she is mad that her cousin fell in love with me. It's caused much discord as of late.   Where will you live?"   Mrs O'Hara says, "I don't know yet. Shamus lives in a boarding house so I doubt they'd have rooms. We'll find something though, Bridgit and Diancecht always provide. Now, this school of your friend, is it a public school or is tuition required?"

Ruby replies, "To be honest, I'm not sure. But I'm sure that if tuition is involved something can be arranged, for my friend is very kind hearted and I'm sure will not turn anyone away." Ruby smiles kindly at the woman, for her children are behaving. "We are having a festival next weekend and I believe that some of the funds raised are going towards the new school. Perhaps you can work out an arrangement with Mrs. Kale to help with the festival in exchange for tuition."

Mrs. O'Hara replies, "Aye, After my Patty came to America with his brothers and we remained in Ireland I found work at the University in exchange for schooling for the four children that we had at that time. If your friend is willing I'm sure that a comparable arrangement could perhaps be worked out." The eldest girl interjects "Mother, I am old enough to work as well." Mrs. O'Hara replies, "That you are Shannon, although I am not certain what employment there is in a mining town that would be suitable for a young woman such as yourself."

Ruby asks Shannon, "Certainly you have some gifts, what kind of things are you good at?"   Shannon replies, "Well, I am fairly good at painting portraits and landscapes, but I doubt there is much call for that in a mining town. Beyond that all I know are the common household skills of cooking, cleaning and sewing as I've helped mother take care of my siblings all of my life."

"Sweetie, don't worry. You'll definitely find a job with those skills." Ruby smiles. "And maybe one day you can paint something for me for our Saloon. When we arrive in Promise City let us know where you are staying and we can put you in touch with Katherine Kale."   Ruby settles back in for the ride but refuses to let her tired eyes close.

The next two hours of the stagecoach ride proceed in relative quiet. The entire O'Hara family uses the family productively, with the five youngest each using hand-held drop spindles similar in design to a child's toy top to quietly spin wool roving into yarn. The twin thirteen-year old girls hold and read a book together titled "Liberty" by John Mills. Shannon is reading an economics book by the noted Scotsman John Smith. Patrick and his mother hold up a Tucson newspaper that they simultaneously read together. 

When Meghan and Patrick finish with the first section of the paper Neil Cassidy asks if he can borrow it. They pass it over and he starts to read. A short while later Neil comments "This is interesting. It says that the author Samuel Clemens, who writes under the pen name Mark Twain, will be coming to Arizona next week. He'll be lecturing about his new book 'The Prince and the Pauper' in Prescott on Tuesday and in Tucson on Thursday. He'll then be going on to Albiquerque the following week." 

Neil pauses and says "You don't suppose that we could wire him an invite to this Festival that the Priestess is holding do you?" Roger Fly says, "I hardly think it would be appropriate. It is a religious festival." Neil says, "I've read his books, he frequently speaks of the Greek and Roman gods." Fly answers, "Yes, but in a sarcastic manner." Neil says, "That's his style, and it's the absurdity of people he is commenting on, not the gods themselves. Twain is also known to enjoy a good party, which is what it sounds like we will be throwing."

"Mr. Clemens also enjoys playing poker." Jake states matter of factly.  "It certainly doesn't hurt to ask if he'd like to attend our festivities. And if you know how to ask in the right way you can usually get what you want," laughs Ruby. "We would just need to figure out how to contact him in Tucson."  Ruby looks to Jake, "Won't the priestess be surprised with all the guests we're lining up for her festival? I think we've done our fair share of work. I still have to work on my costume, I haven't started that yet!"

"I doubt the priestess will be satisfied that we are done working on the festival." Jake leans back with his hat down over his eyes. "Just a hunch."  "I didn't say done..." Ruby's voice trails off as she sees Jake get comfortable. "Humph." I guess our conversation is over...  She wasn't sure how she was going to keep herself awake the next two hours but she was determined.

It is 6:00 PM on Wednesday evening when the Wells Fargo Stage arrives in Promise City. Helen Barker immediately climbs off and suitcases in hand marches back towards her home before she has to interact with anybody else on board. 

Chuck Nevers opens the coach door for the others to exit. He asks Mrs. O'Hara if there is somewhere he can take her to so that her family won't have to drag all of their possessions through the street. She replies "My brother-in-law boards at the Cochice Boarding House so I guess you can bring us there for now." The O'Hara family remains on board while Ruby, Jake, Neil and Roger exit. 

Newton Gilly helps to unstrap and hand down their luggage. Neil tells Jake and Roger "I'll go inform Burton Lumley that we're back so that he can schedule the Merchant's Association Meeting for tomorrow morning."  Ruby says, "Mr. Cassidy, we'd like to get started building on addition soon, so we'll be needing supplies from you. I've never had to do any of kind of business like this before but I believe it's customary for us to discuss prices?" Ruby gives him a sweet smile.

He replies, "Well, I'm not quite up to a night of poker but I'll stop by the Lucky Lady tonight anyway and we can discuss that further. Lumber is in scarce supply these days, what with the Seawell-Morand Mining Company buying most of it up for their mines, but I'll make sure to take care of your needs."  "Thanks Mr. Cassidy, I appreciate that." She nods at him then Ruby and Jake head back to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 140, “Ceremony Preparation”, Wednesday, March 22nd , 1882:

Wednesday morning she had Ginnie bring her something to eat upstairs, then hurried out with one of the kind men who worked at the El Parador. Perhaps they already knew why she needed an escort, perhaps not, but they were nice enough not to ask or complain about spending some time accompanying her. 

She spent the morning visiting the families with children she had not yet had the chance to meet, letting them know that she would be starting a school fairly soon and listening to any ideas they had. She then did some shopping, picking up some of the items she would need for the festival. The games for children here would be more active than those she had often played. These were not children who spent their hours in a parlor. 

By afternoon she was on her way out to the ranch to do some work and chat with Sonoma. She had not had a chance to speak to her since they were last out, and she wanted to lend an ear in case Sonoma needed to talk. She returned to Promise City, soaked in a hot bath, and was back at the Cantina by late afternoon in time for dinner.

Minerva spends the day keeping to herself and taking care of festival business. She continues working on her loom, making little tapestries to sell at the festival as well. After her bath, Kate had gone back up to her room. Her hair was loose as she liked to leave it when it was damp, and she'd dressed herself in her rust red dress. Half-gloves covered her hands. You're just putting off the inevitable, you know, she chastised herself and pulled them off. Shaking her head she went down to the evening meal at the Cantina.

Dorita comes over to the table to take Kate's order.  She says, "Whatever you have on hand today is fine, Dorita. I would like some tea though. Have you seen your Grandfather this afternoon? I hope Ginnie hasn't been driving him crazy with her questions." Kate said, chatting away a bit nervously. "I see Mr. Booth isn't here yet. We had a little disagreement the other day, I hope I haven't chased one of your customers off."

She replies, "Mr. Booth here for lunch earlier. Grandfather went on errand with two of Arcade's Gang, say he be back later. What can I get you to eat?"  "Well, that's good. As I said, tea, and whatever you're making for tonight." Dorita's eyes narrowed a bit and she quickly muttered out some specific items. She grabbed her napkin off the table and began to twist it in her lap, but stopped when she noticed light flash of the new ring. "I'm rather hungry tonight, if you have a little dessert tonight I'll take that as well," she finished with what she hoped was a distracting smile.   Oh, stop it, she said to herself and folded her hands neatly on the table.

Just as she finished speaking Miss Florencia hurried into the Cantina and up to her table. She spoke excitedly, overriding whatever Dorita was about to say. She reminds her of what she must do to prepare repeating the same instructions that she gave Ruby. You should bathe in Rose scented water and leave your hair unbound. Do not wear any type of adornments and meet me, with your horse, at the Comstock house as soon as you are ready.  "But, I just... Nevermind," she finished as the Priestess ran off. "I guess dinner will have to be when I get back, thank you Dorita," she said and gave the woman a kiss on the cheek. Then she left to bathe. Again.

As they walk back into the Lucky Lady Ruby comments. "I need to find Minerva as soon as I can. And then I need a bath!" The puppies come running out to greet them as the near and Ruby happily stops to pet them.  Once inside Jake greets Niles, "Afternoon Hoover. Anything exciting happen while we were away?"   He replies, "No, it's been pretty quiet around here. Uneventful night last night. Glad to have you back."

Maria comes running out of the kitchen and hugs both Jake and Ruby. She starts asking a barrage of questions and Ruby just laughs. "Si, I will tell you all about the trip and the show later..." she smiles, "But for now can you put these beautiful flowers up in my room? Gracias." Maria takes the huge bouquet of flowers, minus a handful Ruby keeps, and takes them upstairs. Ruby places the others she kept separate in a glass on the bar.  When she finally looks up she notices Nanuet, Minerva and Chester all eating dinner together. She smiles and strides over.

"Nanuet, Chester, Minerva" Ruby nods to them. "I hope you haven't missed us too much while we've been away." Ruby notices Nanuet start to say something but stops, almost embarrassed. She takes note but says nothing. Instead she turns to the priestess. "May I speak with you in private, Minerva? I have something important I'd like to discuss with you." 

"Senorita Ruby!" Minerva exclaims and turns with a bright smile, when she hears the familiar voice "You are back! I hope your trip was as exciting as you had hoped!" She narrows her eyes when she sees the slightly fearful look on Ruby's face. "What is wrong? Let us find a place to talk."  Ruby smiles and takes Minerva’s arm. "Yes, it was very exciting and a lot happened. I'd like nothing more to talk." Ruby leads her upstairs to their room. As they walk Minerva notices a perfect red rose in Ruby's hand. 

"Jake's downstairs chatting, and you know how he likes to talk. We should have some privacy here for a while." Once they sit on the bed and get comfortable Ruby begins her story. She tells Minerva the dream in its entirety, concluding with holding out her hand to show her the wounds on her palm. "The goddess said to speak to you, that you would know what to do. I thought perhaps I just had a very crazy dream, except for this," she holds up her hand, "I would have thought that true. I have so many questions." 

Minerva listens without interruption and then closely examines the wounds on Ruby's palm. She looks up in awe, "It is quite rare for the gods to leave a mortal with proof of their visit through the Veil. Venus must believe that it is imperative to sway you, to leave you with such a tangible warning. The gods cannot force us to their will. They can only show us our choices. Have you made yours, Ruby? I will answer what questions that I am able." 

Ruby quickly sends a barrage of questions at Minerva, "The Veil? What is that? So this wasn't a dream? I don’t understand what she wants from me. She said I was her favored one, what does that mean? Is she saying that if I don't honor her I won't ever have love or be happy? And how do I honor her, how do I give her my heart and soul like she asked?" Ruby pauses, then continues slowly, "And she said love demands the greatest price. What is the price?" Ruby looks at Minerva with the same scared face as earlier, her hazel eyes large and frightened. 

A smile flits across Minerva's face and she holds up her hand, "O.K. You have many questions,” she laughs. “Let me see if I may answer them....one at a time. She referred to you as her favored one? If this is so you are indeed blessed!” 

“No, I do not believe that what you had was a dream. Your spirit actually journeyed through the Veil. I may have explained the Veil when I told you of my journey there. It is a door way to place between our world and Olympus. In rare instances, when the gods cannot get our attention though normal dreams, they are able to summon our spirits to this place to make their message clearer. Does this make sense to you? It is like the difference between a telegraph and a face to face encounter.” Ruby nods but stays silent. 

“You ask me what she wants from you? She has made herself clear. She wants you to accept her and recognize her and her son, as the bearer of all your wonderful gifts." Minerva reaches out a hand and strokes Ruby's fiery red curls. "She has certainly favored you with far more gifts than is usual.” 

“As for the price of such a gift? I fear to think of it," she shivers and crosses her arms thinking of Nanuet. "The acceptance of such a gift bears the greatest price of all. You will surely receive much love and happiness in return, but to love so whole heartedly you also risk an equal amount of sorrow. For to receive such a boon you must open your heart wide and make yourself vulnerable to both. As she told you, you cannot love and remain unscathed by it." 

She looks deeply into Ruby's eyes and mirrors her own fearful expression. "There is no greater wound than an injury to the heart, Ruby. In order to accept this gift you must give love to the gods in return. They are a greedy lot, Venus and Cupid most of all.” “I know how much you love Senor Jake. If you choose this path, I will tell you what to do. I will help you,” she says and embraces Ruby with tears in her eyes. 

Ruby hugs Minerva tightly in return. “I do love him, with all my heart, I can’t help myself," she says quietly, glancing at the door. "I would do anything for him.” Ruby pauses and bites her lip, trying to decide if she should reveal her secrets to Minerva. With her voice soft she continues, “I’ve been through some things, bad things, that happened in my life and I swore to myself I wouldn’t let it happen to me again, I wouldn’t let myself get used or…hurt. And that I would never love anyone because I was very wrong about it before. And then I met Jake and it was like a fire was lit in my heart, or even in my soul, and I knew from the beginning…” Ruby’s voice trails off. 

“But the last thing I want is to hear he loves me and it not be true. I have a hard time…trusting people. So many men have said they love me and I know it’s not true, for they don’t even know me or what’s in my heart. But Jake does, he knows. And he cares about me, I know he does, but he struggles. I tell him that I love him and how I care about him and he cannot answer in return. Sometimes I feel like he loves me so much and I am happy and content to feel that way without the words but other times I feel like he wants to tell me something, tell me he doesn’t care like I do, but he can't. I am very confused.” This time the tears come to Ruby’s eyes. “I will honor the goddess Aphrodite but I don’t know that this feeling will ever go away.” 

Minerva holds Ruby close and gently rocks her. "Shhh, you must have faith Ruby, I too have had my dealings with the gods and know that their ways often seem cruel, but I believe that they show us both sides of the coin to enable us to choose for they cannot force us to accept or love them.” 
“If they did not show you darkness, how would you be able to measure the strength of the light? Yes, you have had a hard life. Do not be bitter for it is this dark path which has made you strong and allowed you to see that which is not love.” 

“Do you not see the lesson? It is the darkness that enables you to recognize the light. Because of your past you will know and treasure the strength of the love which the goddess shines upon you in equal measure. I am certain that Senor Jake loves you deeply, I can see the light of it in his eyes, but even if he were to say the words to you, you would doubt him. You must accept the source of the love before you can accept the love.” 

“You must choose to accept that all love ultimately comes from the goddess. For all things under heaven and earth come from the gods and they demand to be recognized. Venus, or Aphrodite as you call her, must love you very deeply to have journeyed through the Veil with you. Trust in the goddess Ruby. You are her favored one. Did she not say so?" 

Ruby wipes the tears away and smiles. “Yes, she did say that I was her favored one. It’s sort of hard to believe. But I will do my best to have faith.” They talk quietly for a long time. Minerva reassures and instructs Ruby on what she must do to prepare for the ceremony. She tells her how Katherine has come to her also and asked to give thanks to Diana. 

"It is an auspicious sign that we three mortal woman are destined to give thanks to the three goddesses at this time of renewal. Only wonderful things can come of it." Ruby does not ask about Kate’s change of heart, she is too busy trying to sort out her own confused feelings. But once Minerva leaves she is confident about what she has to do.

Ruby sets about quickly unpacking a few items by throwing things from her bag to the floor. She gathers up a simple fresh dress and takes off her jewelry, except her heart shaped earrings. Jake finally arrives upstairs. "Ugh, I'm exhausted!" He says dropping his bags to the floor. "I need a drink and a nap before poker tonight." Then he notices Ruby is focused on what she is doing. "What's going on?" he asks. 

"I spoke with Minerva. She told me what I have to do, and what I have to do is tonight." Confident things are in place she turns to him. "I'm to go with her into the desert. First I have to go take a bath." She runs her fingers lightly over her earrings. "She said no jewelry. I haven't taken these off since you gave them to me. Would you hold on to them until I get back please?"
Jake seems confused and concerned. "Ya, sure, I'll hold them." 

He takes them and puts them in his shirt pocket. It seems like he starts to say something several times before finally, "Good luck."  Ruby takes Jake's face in her hands. "I'm doing this for me, but I'm doing it for you too. Maybe it was always meant to be this way." She kisses Jake with a lot of emotion before stepping away. "Thanks baby."

So much to say, thinks Jake, but now is not the time. I want so badly that the goddess does mean you well. Jake just nods and follows Ruby to the door when she leaves, waving as she goes. Fear for Ruby and other mixed emotions wash the thoughts of a nap away. When she is out of sight he makes his way over to the El Parador.

Minerva leaves Ruby and hurries off to Gilson’s to bathe.   Minerva arrives just as Laurie Gilson was getting ready to close, but she agrees to stay open longer and has Jules fill up a tub. While they are waiting Laurie asks Minerva some questions about the upcoming festival and what role she can have in participation, commenting how it feels so unusual to be socially active again.

"I know what you mean. I was alone for a long time too. It is so wonderful to be able to interact with people. And the People of Promise City are so friendly and helpful. I think the festival will help to bring the townspeople even closer together and get us all working in a positive direction. There is nothing like the feeling of knowing that you make a difference in your neighbors life.. Do you not agree? " she says as she sprinkles rose water into the tub and steps into the warm fragrant, bath.

Ruby heads for Gilson's. She knocks and Laurie answers. "Your friend Minerva is here, she said you were coming. Is there something special going on tonight?" Ruby just smiles. "I need some rose petals please." Laurie hands Ruby the rose petals and shows her to the bath. Once inside Ruby slips into the steaming hot water and spreads the rose petals around her. She breathes in the scent with her eyes closed and it reminds her of Jake, the flowers she gathered on their picnic and all the beautiful flowers he just gave her. She washes her hair first, then the rest of her thoroughly. 

Once done she dons her fresh clothes and leaving her long hair unbound she heads to the El Parador. She doesn't go inside, instead heading for the stables and her new black stallion. She guides her horse to the Comstock, pets him quickly, ties him up and goes inside to Minerva's room.

Kate kept her bath short, having bathed already not more than two hours ago. She took her time back at the El Parador, sifting again through her box of Tom's things. After a time she thought long enough for Miss Florencia to have finished her bath, she slipped down to the stable, got Meribel, and went over to the Comstock House in search of the Priestess.

Minerva answers the door when she hears Katherine's soft knock. "Come in, Por Favor, Ruby is already here." Katherine enters to see Ruby sitting on the bed and they smile at one another in mutual re-assurance. Minerva opens a cedar chest and pulls out some garments. Once everyone is ready they quietly descend the stairs and mount their horses.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 141, “Service in the Desert”, Wednesday, March 22nd , 1882:

It is a clear spring night. The previous day has marked the vernal equinox, it is a time of balance, a time of renewal, and a time of new beginnings. It has been an exceptionally good year for rain and the gods have been kind, providing a profusion of desert blooms. Their sweet perfume and muted, evening colors add to the surreal scene, as the light of Sol turns soft and gray. 

Three women ride silently into the desert. They are identical in their attire, and can only be distinguished by the contrasting colors of their cascading hair and their varying height. The leader, although similar in height to the one that follows, has rich dark locks as black as a moonless night while the other has a mass of flaming red tresses that flicker and dance as they catch the light of the setting sun. The third also has rich black hair but is quite petite and could easily be mistaken for a child as she silently dismounts and stands shivering in nervous anticipation. 

They walk in a single line, toward the sun god Sol, but he slides over the horizon without bidding them good luck or farewell, leaving them to wait in shadow for the coming of Diana. They are a haunting sight, as they continue to move, bare footed, and silent as wraiths, through the warm sand. Upon each of their brow sits the familiar olive leaf laurel that Minerva wears as part of her Sunday Service attire. Simple white robes cinched at the waist with gold cords enhance their eerie ghost-like appearance as the moon goddess rises up in the sky to greet them. 

The Priestess Minerva turns to the other two and gently but firmly admonishes them; “Know this. Just as every god demands tribute so does every gift bring a penalty. This is how the Fates weave destiny. Whatever comes of this night, you must remember that you chose your path freely and without reservation. Do either of you wish to recant your choice?” 

"No, for once my destiny is clear," Ruby smiles while pulling her unbound hair off her shoulders, confident in her answer.   Katherine speaks with quiet resolve "I cannot recant. I have already received and accepted my gift. I have realized what some of the penalties will be in the days since. The value of the gift far outweighs them.” She unconsciously places a hand on her stomach. “I cannot imagine a penalty it would not outweigh."

"Very well, let us begin," the Priestess says with resolve. She retrieves a large silver bowl from her saddlebag, returns to the two women and places it on the desert floor between them. The three women form a circle around it as the moon goddess Diana smiles down in approval. The Young Priestess raises her hands in supplication and prays silently over the bowl. It miraculously fills with water causing the luminescent light of the moon goddess to reflect in the bowl and cast her light back upon the women, bathing them in her unearthly aura. 

In unspoken readiness all three women simultaneously drop their robes to the desert floor, revealing their innocent feminine beauty to the gods above. All semblance of modesty vanishes as they firmly clasp one another’s hands and, as one, raise their arms and faces skyward toward Olympus. There is no sense of shame in their posture as they stand proudly and powerfully feminine, legs slightly apart and stretch up on their toes to offer thanks and acknowledge that they are created in the image of the three goddesses whom they have come to pay tribute to. 

Minerva’s sweet voice rings out in the still desert air. “Through the will of the gods and the Three Fates, the lives of Ruby, Katherine and Minerva are intertwined. We have come here this night, as one, to pay tribute and to accept the gifts of the goddesses. Let the bonds of friendship and trust that are forged here under the sight of the three goddesses hold true. Let the circle that we form bring us together and hold fast against our enemies, for this is the will of the gods." 

"Venus, goddess of love and beauty, we acknowledge you and pay you tribute. We accept that the greater the gift, the greater the price that must be paid and so it is that with great love comes great heartache. This is the will of the gods. Grant us your favor and guide our hearts that we may remain open and unafraid of your power, which is love. As we acknowledge your gifts of love so are we able to recognize the love of others." 

Ruby steps forward and places the bloodied rose from her dream in the bowl gently. "Diana, goddess of the moon who shines her light upon us in our darkest hours, goddess of fertility, nurturer of life, we acknowledge you and pay you tribute. Grant us the ability to nurture one another without the need for understanding, as does a mother to her child. Shine your light upon our path. Guide and protect the love which grows within each of us.” 

Minerva looks into Katherine’s eyes and with warm affection, glances at her belly and smiles knowingly. Katherine places her wedding band, the mortal symbol of the eternal circle of love, life and wisdom into the bowl. 

"Minerva, warrior goddess, goddess of wisdom and strategy we acknowledge you and pay you tribute. In your boundless wisdom, grant us the gift of compassion for one another. For compassion is the best part of wisdom. But grant us also, your courage to stand and fight when we must and the wisdom to know when to walk away. Guide our steps so that we may love and live wisely thus completing the circle of life." Minerva takes an olive leaf from each woman’s crown and places it in the bowl. The three women reform the circle and once again join hands. 

“Let us celebrate Love, Life and Wisdom, as we give thanks to you, Venus, Diana and Minerva. We acknowledge and pay tribute to these three for without one the circle is broken and the rest will cease to be.”  She then recites poetry: 

_For from Love springs Life 
From Life grows Wisdom 
And from Wisdom, Love is renewed. 
May this circle remain eternal. 
It is the will of the gods."_

When the ceremony is complete the three women lower their arms and Ruby walks over to the silver bowl. Her eye is caught by a bright gleam in the bottom of the bowl. She lets out a cry of astonished delight as she reaches into the bowl and pulls out the rose, and then the three olive branches, and Katherine’s wedding band, which are now perfectly preserved in hard ice like material.

Kate hurried over and pulled out her ring. "What is it?" she asked, turning the glittering ring in the moonlight. With a sudden panic she tried to put the ring back on, to make sure it would still fit her finger with this coating on it.

Minerva rushes over when she hears the commotion. " By the goddesses it is another miracle!" She holds up the olive pendants. "They are so beautiful. It is as though the moon goddess has wrapped herself around them!" She gives one to Ruby and one to Katherine. "Let us each keep one as a reminder of this night and what has transpired between us." She hugs them both close.

Katherine allowed herself to be embraced, but her mind was in a fog and her own arms stayed in front of her, touching the wedding band that thankfully still fit her finger. The olive leaf was clutched in the other hand. "I um... I'm cold," she said once the Priestess had released them and she went back to get her robe.

Minerva picks the bowl and her robe up off the ground. She places her arms through the sleeves of her robe and walks over to her horse to put the bowl back into her saddlebag. As she nears Katherine she stops and places her hand on her shoulder and softly asks "Are you alright, Senora? Do not be afraid I shall keep your secret safe for as long as you wish it to remain so."

"I'm alright, just.... it was not what I expected. Services in Boston were never anything like that." Minerva laughs "No, I am certain that they do not have services like this in Boston.”  Kate reached into the pocket of the robe and pulled out the other ring and slipped it back on. "I don't want it to be a secret, well maybe from the boys," she said with a little smile. "But how can anyone believe me? I tried to tell Ruby, but even the idea that I had been with my husband... she thought I was mad, I'm certain. I didn't even get around to him," she said, glancing down. 

Minerva replies, “You may be surprised to find out who will believe you. And as for those who do not, the ones who truly love you will continue to do so despite what they believe. Trust in your friends to stand by you. That is my advice to you. It may take them a while to accept the truth but they will come around.” 

Kate replies, "It is a secret from most, for now. Especially the boys, they'll lock me up and throw away the key. I'll bear the penalties, but sometimes it will be hard.”   Minerva answers, “Yes it will be hard but trust in the gods Katherine. They will show you the way... And if they are too slow than we shall figure it our ourselves.   Kate says, “There's someone it's going to hurt very much, in more ways than one, that is the worst of them," she said with eyes full of tears. “   Minerva says, “You are speaking of Senor Booth. He seems to be a man of honor and he cares about you. Perhaps he will surprise you.” 

Kate shook her head and found a smile. "I think the time to tell Ruby is now, while she's still receptive to the idea."   Minerva replies, “I am not certain that tonight is the right time, we are all weary and she has much to think over herself right now. Perhaps tomorrow would be a better time but I will leave that up to you." She says and leaves Katherine to her own thoughts.

Katherine nodded. The Priestess was probably right, they were all a little dazed and Ruby would have her own thoughts right now, just as she did herself. 

Kate wandered slightly away from the others and sat on the ground, pulling her knees up to her chest. She still felt naked to the moonlight, as if her skin no longer hid her soul and the hard knot of distrust she carried within her was clearly visible. It had been there so long she had stopped noticing its weight, and yet it didn't feel quite as tight in her chest as it had.  Kate wiped her eyes and sat for a moment longer before going back to find Ruby. 

Ruby accepts Minerva's embrace but she is really in a daze. After Minerva lets her go and walks away, Ruby stares at the rose in her hand, twirling it around, watching it shimmer and shine in the moonlight. It was captivating and mesmerizing, and Ruby felt she couldn't break her stare on it. 

Finally a cool breeze surrounds her and she shivers slightly. She grabs at her robe with one hand and mindlessly slips back into it. She keeps staring at her rose, completely lost in her own thoughts and a small smile comes to her face. Ruby couldn't wait to return to Jake.

Kate notes that there was a new light in her friends eyes, a kind of peace, perhaps, that hadn't been there before. Kate approached Ruby, who still held the perfect rose in her hand, and gently hugged her. "I'm glad you're home. I missed you," she said simply.   Ruby snaps out of her trance hearing Katherine's voice. She smiles and returns her friends embrace, hugging her tightly. "I missed you too. I'm glad to be home." 

She glances around the moonlit desert, it's beauty looking somehow different than it had before. "I'm surprised to see you here," she comments. "Then again I'm surprised to see me here," she says while suddenly looking Katherine right in the eyes, "But things are different now, Kate." She looks down at the rose in her hands, "In a good way though." 

She looks up and declares, "I'm hungry! I haven't eaten since this morning. And Jake will want to know we're ok. If we're done here for now let's go back. We'll have plenty of time to talk later, I have a lot to tell you."   Ruby is lost in thought for a moment before her hazel eyes suddenly become alive again as the final bit of her haze falls away. "Yes, let's go back." She takes her olive leaf and gently places it in her robes and keeping the rose in her hand she hops up on her horse and waits for the others.    The three ladies ride silently through the cool desert, all engrossed in their thoughts over what they just experienced.   

Two hours earlier, Jake arrived at the El Parador and shortly thereafter the halfling named Chumbley comes bounding into the saloon with a stack of newspapers in hand. He is almost always in a cheerful mood, but tonight seems to be especially excited. He loudly proclaims, “Promise City Mirror! Volume One, Issue One! Get one before they’re gone! Only a nickel!”

Jake waves the Halfling over. "I'll take one shorty," and gives him a nickel. "I take it from the new name and number that you accepted the position with the new paper."  Chumbley replies "That I did. I’m hoping that the name change will help to keep advertisers from both papers. I'm told you wouldn't allow the Herald to even be sold at your place of business, I hope you don't feel that way about The Mirror. 

The Herald’s main advertiser was the Palace, and I’d hate to lose a patron who buys the entire back page. But he hates the Lucky Lady. I want to advertise for you guys too! You’re my friends! Anyway, I didn’t have time to solicit advertisers for this issue so I ran a bunch of free ads. I didn’t do one for the Lucky Lady since Adair paid for his ad this time out and I didn’t want to upset him, but I did run one for Hoover’s Liquors, so that should still help your business some."

"I understand Chumbley." Jake nods and hopes he can get on with his business soon before the short man starts talking endlessly. "Adair is a dead end, but not a nice guy to cross either. We'd be happy to advertise in your new paper. Come back and talk to Ruby about it, between the Lucky Lady and all the other businesses that we are friends with it will more than make up for Adair." Jake waves goodbye and searches for Pedro. 

When he finds him Jake greets him warmly, "Hola Amigo! Listen, I have been meaning to ask you something. The night that Ruby and that Eastman guy got really drunk and made spectacles of themselves here what was it that Ruby said? Somebody told me she climbed up on a chair or table or something."

He laughs and says "I don't remember the exact words but basically she climbed on the table and screamed to that Eastman guy that she wouldn't marry him, she was in love with Jake Cook."  "Gracias, Pedro mi amigo, gracias," Jake replies suddenly seeming distracted. He rubs his chin and then refocuses on Pedro. "Have you seen Senor Gonzalez? I need to speak to him."

Pedro replies, "He went out of town with a couple of folks from Arcade's Gang. Should be back later tonight. As for Miss Ruby, I'm not sure if I should congratulate you or feel sorry for you. Probably a little of both."   "Heh." Jake laughs as Pedro's comment gets his attention. "This from the man who married Dorita." Jake pats his shoulder in a friendly way and says, "Could you let Senor Gonzalez know I would very much like to speak with him in private? Gracias amigo, buenos noches."


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 142, “The woman in white”, Wednesday, March 22nd , 1882:

Once the ceremony has ended the three women ride back to town. The other two women look a bit dazed and Minerva, feeling strangely unsettled, also rides silently, contemplating what has occurred and what it means to her. "Ruby seems to have a real glow about her as does Katherine. It is odd that I should be the one to wonder what this night has meant to me. I was so hoping that the solution to my own dilemma would be revealed to me this evening. 

Perhaps, I am not being open enough to the will of the goddesses? Oh, but it is such a frightening step to take, to reveal my heart to one that I know so little about. I have told him too much already. My head tells me that it is unwise but my heart feels like I have always known him." She continues to argue with herself. "Am I willing to open myself to such pain? Could it possibly be worth the price that I will be asked to pay? " Minerva sighs, feeling no closer to the answers than she was earlier. 

"Perhaps Ruby holds the answer! I have always thought that there was much more than fluff under that pretty head of hair" She perks up as the idea hits her. "Yes, I shall speak to Ruby. I am not accustomed to turning to others for assistance, but after this night, I do feel much closer to her now. Perhaps this is part of the lesson that I am meant to learn." Much relieved that she has decided on a course of action. 

Nanuet had managed to keep himself busy most of the day and was glad to see his friends return to Promise City safely. Ruby had disappeared again as quickly as she had appeared. Jake also seemed busy, and Chester was not around, probably busy with his new position Nanuet thought. 
Nanuet continued to work into the evening, one companion of his that could always be found and in which he found comfort. It was easy to take your mind off things when there was work to be done. 

Jake makes his way back to the Lucky Lady to take up the mantle of dealer for the evening.  As Jake is just settling into the evening routine at the Lucky Lady when Job Kane strolls in. "Hi Jake, good to see you again. I wasn't sure if you were coming back today so I stuck around instead of heading up to see my lady friend in Wilcox. How are you doing?"  

Jake replies, "Very well, Job, very well. Thanks for looking out for things again. When are you going to bring that lady friend closer to your business, you deserve her company more often."  Job says, "I may bring her down here next week for this festival." 

When Jake has an opportunity he takes a look at the newspaper. The paper is eight pages long, consisting of three pages of news and five pages of advertisements. The paper sports a wide and elaborately drawn title “Promise City Mirror” beneath which it reads “Hezekiah B. Chumbley, Editor-in-Chief”. Both of the front-page stories have his name for the byline while the other stories are a mix between his stories and those by Angelica Young, and one short piece about leatherworking has the byline of Josiah Young. 

The front page story reads *“Wyatt Earp Wanted for Murder”*. It has only a brief summary, as Chumbley had left Tombstone on Tuesday shortly after Behan had received the telegram so Chumbley didn’t have time to gather more facts. 

The other front page story concerns the New Douglas Gang. It states: _“The Gang spent the first week of March in Cheyenne, Wyoming. Safecracker Mae West apparently made the mistake of using her actual name which was recognized by a local businessman who alerted W.A. Eaton, the editor of the city’s newspaper the Cheyenne Transporter. Eaton then contacted Editor Chumbley by telegraph for detailed descriptions. 

The initial story appeared on March 9th and 10th in different editions of the Tombstone Epitaph and would have appeared on the 10th and 11th editions of the Transporter except for the fact that the Douglas Gang spotted Editor Eaton watching them and took the man prisoner. Eaton was found tied and gagged but otherwise unharmed in the Douglas Gang’s boarding house on Monday, March 13th. The Gang apparently had last been seen in town on the evening of Friday the 10th. 

On the same day that Eaton was found word reached Cheyenne of the robbery of a stagecoach a day’s north of Cheyenne that took place the day before. The stage was traveling from the goldfields of Deadwood, South Dakota with three prospectors and their gold. The bodies of the Wells Fargo driver, a guard and a soldier sent to accompany the stage were found dead several days later. The three prospectors were tied up and left in the nearby forests. 

The New Douglas Gang took the entire stagecoach and neither the stage or its team of horses have been seen since. The Wells Fargo Company has posted a $ 1,000 reward for the safe return of the rig and team and also offered a $ 2,500 reward for the capture or killing of the New Douglas Gang._

At around 9:00 PM Burton Lumley comes into the Lucky Lady to inform Hoover and Cook that the Merchant's Association Meeting will be at 7:00 A.M. the next day at the town hall. He asks that they open up the Lucky Lady prior to that so that people can borrow chairs to use for the meeting.  They tell Lumley they will have it open as requested. Jake goes back to finishing his game for the night, wondering about Ruby and the other women. He keeps his eye's open for Gonzalez just in case he decides to stop in and save Jake from going back to the El Parador after his game is over.   

At around 9:45 PM a neatly dressed man carrying a single long-stemmed pink rose arrives. He stands six-foot-four with short strawberry blonde hair worn in a crew cut, clean shaven and attired in a robins-egg blue three-piece suit, polished shoes and a sliver ring with a clear blue stone on his right hand. He checks a long-barreled colt with Jeff Mills at the door.  Jake takes a look at the man's face, initially suspecting that it could be another of Manuel Gonzales's disguises, but the eyes are unfamiliar. The man takes a seat at the stage and listens to Clarisse’s singing. 

Job Kane heads over to the table and states "Welcome to Promise City Kevin, glad you decided to pay a visit my saloon. Can I get you something?" He smiles and replies in a British Accent, "A glass of red wine if you don't mind Job. Are you dealing tomorrow?" Kane replies, "No, my partner Mr. Cook has the table tonight and tomorrow. I'll save you a seat for Friday if you are interested." The man goes back to giving Clarisse his undivided attention as Job gets the man his drink.

Once the women had arrived back at Promise City Ruby wastes no time tying up her horse at the El Parador. Without asking what they are doing for the rest of the evening, she gives Katherine and Minerva hugs and a quick kiss on the cheek before heading out.   Minerva returns to the Comstock house and retires for the night. Too tired to even remove her robe, she falls on the bed and does not awaken until sunrise the next day. 

Ruby meanders her way back to the Lucky Lady dreaming, forgetting her clothes are at the Comstock and she is still wearing Minerva's white robes and is barefoot.   Jake is a bit startled to see Ruby enter the Lucky Lady dressed like a priestess. “Mierda“, he thinks, “What has Aphrodite demanded of her?” 

She walks into the Lucky Lady and seeing Jake is playing, doesn't want to interrupt him so she heads for the kitchen, giving him a wave but not knowing if he saw her or not. Maria stares at her new outfit but Ruby doesn't comprehend, instead asking for a plate of food and nibbling on some cheese while she waits.  

Nanuet made his way into the kitchen and noticed Ruby, he had to take a second look when he realized that she was wearing robes similar to what Minerva wore to Sunday services and was lacking shoes.  "Umm... good evening Miss Ruby, I never got a chance to say welcome back. I hope your trip was good and that you got a chance to relax some. Still have never gotten a chance to see Tombstone myself, never quite made it there last time I tried" he chuckled "and when I first took the stage from Tombstone to Promise City it was only a quick stop on the way." 

"When you have few minutes I need to talk to you in private, nothing dangerous, but I need your advice."   Ruby turns when she hears Nanuet's voice. "I missed you!" she says cheerfully. "Sure, I have time now if that's ok." She grabs her plate and says, "Is the front porch ok or would you like to go upstairs?"  Nanuet replies, "I guess I would prefer upstairs as my... my issue involves someone else whom could possibly appear on that porch too. If you don't mind of course, now would be fine." 

Clarisse finishes singer her set of songs. There is some applause, most notably from the nicely dressed gentleman who Job referred to as Kevin. Clarisse gestures to her pianist, Harry Rote, who stands and takes a bow before heading back to the front door to relieve Jeff with the gun check duties.  As Clarisse descends from the stage the well dressed young man approaches her and says, "That was wonderful. I had heard of your singing and it is as beautiful and moving as I was told." He then holds out his hand with the pink rose and says, "This is for you Miss. West."

Clarisse smiles and says, "Why thank you, but I am afraid that I am not Miss. West. My name is Clarisse Townsend."  He is clearly embarrassed by this revelation but recovers quickly, stating "Then I must apologize. I had been told that Miss. West was the primary singer and this establishment and that she had a voice that the Gods would envy. After hearing your wonderful music I naturally assumed that was you. 

Regrettably, this rose must go to another. I was not the sender although I was pleased with being assigned the errand when I though you to be the recipient. When I next come to hear your voice I will be sure to bring you more than just a single flower. And as much as I would prefer to stay and speak with you further, I do have a duty to perform. Where might I find Miss. West?" 

Clarisse says, "I believe that I saw her go into the kitchen." He excuses himself and goes to the kitchen door, knocking upon it.   Nanuet hears the knock on the door and spins around. He gives Ruby a puzzled look and walks over to the door and opens it.  "Of course, we can go upstairs." Ruby starts walking towards the door and just as they are going to walk through, there is a knock. Ruby looks curiously to see who is knocking on their kitchen door as Nanuet opens it.

As the door opens a tall well dressed young man is standing there holding a pink rose. He looks at Maria, Nanuet and Ruby, and focusing upon Ruby asks "Miss West?" When she replies, "Yes" he then hands her the rose. Before she gets a chance to speak he says, "Judge Nathan Isby requests the presence of your company tomorrow at noon for a meal at the Rio Grande Cafe and Hotel. I am to await your response to his invitation."

Ruby takes the rose, puts it to her nose and inhales deeply. "I love roses," she says with a smile. "Yes, I'd be honored to meet the Judge for lunch. You may tell him I accept."   The man thanks her, nods, then leaves the Lucky Lady.  

Chester notes with some interest when the messenger goes up to Clarisse. Must be a fan. He leaps out of chair when the messenger gives her the rose. Before he can make his way to the stage, she gives back the flower and directs the stranger to the kitchen. Chester gives Clarisse a kiss. "Who was that?" 

"He thought I was Miss West. He had a message to deliver to her." She pauses. "Are you jealous?"   Chester looks at the ground. "Um. Yes, I am. Sorry." She touches his arm. "Don't be, silly. You're the only one for me. But it is nice to get flowers." Chester laughs. "I get the hint. Now rest that beautiful voice of yours. Let me get you some water."

Ruby turns back to Nanuet. "My schedule fills up so fast!" She takes his arm, "Let's go upstairs." 
As they walk through the Lucky Lady to get to the stairs Ruby stops behind Jake, puts her arms around his neck and whispers in his ear, "Hi Lover, I'm back." She kisses his neck then continues on her way up to her room with Nanuet. Jake notes that when she comes by and embraces him, she seems happy and relaxed.  He thinks, “At least I don't have to worry about them making it back safe. Maybe the Cowboy gang is the least of my worries.” Jake tries to focus on his game knowing he'll find out soon enough what price the goddess has extracted from Ruby.

She closes the door behind Nanuet. "Feel free to get comfortable," she says while plopping down on the bed. "What's up?"   The Indian states, "Not sure where to start. You, the one person I could think of when it comes to handling matters of the heart, leaves for a few days and my need for one of your wisdom becomes a priority." He takes a deep breath and sits hard on the bed, a look of frustration conquering his usually stoic face. "You know that I was courting Sonoma awhile back. Well, to keep it short, lets just say that I assumed incorrectly that my feelings for her were unwanted. I assumed she was not truly interested in her and for some time I have just kept things friendly. 

The other day I went out to the ranch with Miss Kate and Priestess Minerva and found my assumption to be incorrect. Sonoma displayed affections for me, stronger than she ever has. Problem is that I have since moved on, and now I know no longer desire her. Not uncommon among my people to have many relationships, but when I tried to talk to her about it she was unresponsive." Ruby begins to speak but Nanuet holds up his hands to stop her. "Wait, there is more, it gets more complicated. 

Lately Minerva and I have been spending a lot of time together. She has shared her past with me and displayed a trust in me that she claims she has given to no one else. I find myself wanting to spend more and more time with her, and to also share things with her. She is such a beautiful and lively woman and I can't stop thinking about her. As far as I can tell there seems some willingness in her to advance our relationship forward, but I am at a loss. I am unsure of what to do about Sonoma and also if, how and when I should move the relationship with Minerva beyond one of just friendship." Nanuet takes a deep breath as his shoulder slump forward. "Is it always this complicated Miss Ruby?"

Ruby listens quietly as Nanuet pours his heart out. A smile comes to her face as she thinks, he's asking ME for advice about this stuff?  She twirls her roses, one red, one pink, in her hand as Nanuet finishes speaking. "Yes, it is always this complicated but it's also this simple at the same time. From the sound of your voice you are starting to care for Minerva, more than just friends. So it's simple, you have to follow your heart." 

"I can't blame you that you would be attracted to Minerva, she is very beautiful and there is something about her that makes you want to be around her and trust her." She pauses, choosing her next words carefully. "Sonoma is very young for an elf. If you've made your feelings known to her then you should feel free to move on."  Ruby suddenly laughs. "If you like her, then what are you doing sitting here with me? I guess you shouldn't rush into things like I would. Let's see, tell me what you are feeling about Minerva and we can decide how far gone you actually are."

He sys, "How do I feel about her? Well for the first time since my early youth I have failed to complete reverie because I could not keep my mind off of her. I daydream now at work, and you know I always take my work seriously. Everything about her seems special. The things she says, the smile she wears, the way she walks. I have seen her looking at me sometimes and I feel like she can see right inside of me. She is so opposite if me yet we seem to fit just right, like the pieces of a child’s jigsaw puzzle."

Ruby's eyes widen. "Oh boy... it may be too late for my help, Nanuet," Ruby says seriously then breaks out laughing. "Ok, ok, I'm only kidding! But one thing. You must be sure you want to proceed before I help you. You rushed into something with Sonoma and although you have moved on, it sounds like she might not have. There is nothing worse than a broken heart, so be very sure of your feelings for Minerva before you go forward."

He replies, "I am not saying I plan on rushing into things, but I also don't want to mess things up. How should I proceed, what is the next move?" Nanuet and Ruby spend some time together, Ruby sharing her advice with Nanuet. After a while they come up with a plan on how Nanuet should go about pursuing the Priestess Minerva.

"Thanks Ruby, I knew you could help me. Now remember, not a word to Minerva, I want this to be a surprise. " Nanuet gets up and walks to the door, before leaving he says "I think we all need to get together and have a meal soon so that we can all get caught up on news while we were separated."  "We will. That reminds me, I'm still hungry!" Ruby stands. "We have a lot to talk about. Maybe tomorrow night, as it appears I have a date for lunch," she laughs. "Now let's go downstairs." 

They start to head for the door but Ruby suddenly reaches out and embraces Nanuet. "Thank you for trusting me with your troubles. It's nice to have friends, huh?"  He replies, "I have discovered that having friends is much more valuable than I ever realized, thanks for helping to show me that." Nanuet returns the embrace and ushers Ruby out the door. "I know I kidnapped you from the kitchen so you'd better get something to eat."

"Yes, I'm starving!" They head back downstairs. Jake is still playing cards so Ruby heads back into the kitchen and quickly eats some food.  Nanuet makes sure Ruby finds enough to eat. He then heads out to the main room to make sure everything is OK. He sees Jake still playing cards so he takes a seat in the corner out of the way and keeps an eye on the patrons of the Lucky Lady.

Ruby takes a seat at the bar and has a whiskey. She gets lost in her thoughts almost immediately as she sips her drink. After just a small amount of time Ruby finds herself yawning. She hadn't really slept the night before and she hadn't allowed herself to sleep on the coach ride. 

Suddenly she remembers she is wearing Minerva's white robes. Slightly embarrassed, she finishes her whiskey and heads back upstairs. Once there she starts choosing another dress but finds her yawns growing stronger and the lure of the bed overcoming her. Jake had left his bag on the floor so Ruby rifles through it and finds a shirt. She puts it to her nose, and confirming it smells like Jake before she slips into it.  She falls onto the bed, her still unbound hair spreading out on her pillow, framing her face. She fights to keep her eyes open, waiting for Jake to show up.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 143, “More Advice”, Wednesday, March 22nd , 1882:*

Katherine had intended to go back to the Lucky Lady with Ruby, but she ran off so quickly she didn't have a chance. Instead she dressed again at the Comstock House, thanked Miss Florencia more warmly than she had spoken to her ever before, then went back to the El Parador. She walked alone, something Jake would not have approved of, but just now she felt very protected. Nothing was going to bother her on this short walk. 

Once she arrived back at the El Parador Kate went right to the kitchen in search of Dorita. "I've been very foolish," she said plainly when she found her. "So I'm just going to show you something." Kate then took Dorita's hand so the ring was plainly visible.  Dorita smiles and says, "It looks lovely. The stone's color goes well with your eyes."   

Kate backed up a bit. "You knew already, didn't you? I had expected... well. A little bit of a fuss, I suppose," she laughed. "I could really use some dinner, I'm starved."  Dorita says, "Not my business to pry....but you will make lovely baby. But you must learn to eat first, glad you finally realize that. Me bring food."

"I've been eating just fine for a couple months now," she said and hugged Dortia. "I'm sure you know it's quiet for now. You'll know who around the Cantina will know from the ring, otherwise just your Grandfather and Ruby and the Priestess. I'll need help from you. I don't really know anything about doing this... and I don't think my friends do either. Doing this alone would be hard."

Dorita states, "I help you out and Mr. Booth will too. He make a nice father to your baby."  Kate exclaims, "Conrad isn't... It's a long story. I went with Miss Florencia tonight to give thanks for this baby. And I must thank the gods of your people and the Apache as well for giving me a child with my husband. Last Saturday during that storm he was here. 

I hope that Conrad will help me. Most of the town will believe as you did, and they'll have no reason to believe otherwise. He might choose to stay away from me. It will be a long while yet before it's obvious, he may be able to avoid the suspicion."  Dorita says, "It not my concern who the sire is, I just say that Mr. Booth will make a nice father to the baby. I don't think he will want to stay away from you. He once say that his parents not married to each other, he understand."

"Perhaps he will. But that is a worry for tomorrow. For tonight I think I'll just worry about dinner." Kate picked up a plate and let Dorita load it heavily with food. "There. Now all I need is a cup of tea and I'll be all set."   At the kitchen door she turned to look back and said, "Thank you, Dorita." Then she went out into the Cantina and ate her dinner. She even took a turn or two at the piano with Estaban before heading off to bed.

The rest of Jake's game passes uneventfully. He bids his players good night and surveys the Lucky Lady. Chester has gone off with Clarisse, but it appears to Jake the new Deputy Marshall was in good spirits. Nanuet was in constant motion, maybe more than usual, keeping himself busy looking after the saloon. Jake waves to him, "Thanks for looking after things. We'll catch up tomorrow." 

Anxious to speak to Ruby and yet unsure what to ask or if he is ready to hear what the goddess has asked of her, Jake leaves the saloon to find Gonzalez. He arrives at the El Parador to discover the old elf has still not returned. Jake uses the time on the walk back to prepare what he will say to Ruby. Back at the Lucky Lady, Nanuet stays until the last customers leaves.  He helps close the place down for the evening and then heads out to the grove for his nightly rest. He felt better after talking with Ruby, his thoughts were pleasant as he prepared his mind for reverie. 

Outside the door to their room Jake still doesn't know what to say. The gods hate a coward, he thinks to himself and opens the door. The painful irony of that thought hits him as he sees Ruby on the bed sleeping. He is at once disappointed and relieved.   He goes about getting himself ready for bed quietly as not to wake Ruby. He keeps glancing at her sleeping on the bed to reassure himself that she wasn't sleeping in the white robe. You are a fool Jake Cook, did you really think she would be wearing it to bed? When he can find nothing else to do before climbing into the bed he extinguishes the oil lamp. 

Moonlight still brightens the room and illuminates Ruby's face. It takes on a peaceful look in sleep, none of her worries, guile or manipulation apparent. Her lovely complexion is heightened in contrast to her hair that covers the pillow around her. That hair which still radiates a deep red hue in defiance of the pale color robbing light that filters through the windows. Jake watches her for a short while, trying to give in to the part of him which was relieved that she was sleeping. He fails. 
Silver Jake Cook reaches out gently and shakes her shoulder, "Ruby?"

Ruby keeps hey eyes shut, but the corners of her full lips rise into a smile as she turns her head towards Jake’s voice. She reaches out for him and after feeling him, wiggles closer to him. “Hi handsome,” she says in a soft, sleepy voice. She finally cracks her eyes open slowly and her smile grows a little wider when she sees Jake looking down at her. Then she comprehends the look of concern on his face and furrows her brows, “What’s wrong baby?”

"What's wrong? Er, nothing. I was, uh, just worried about you. You look fine, so what's to worry right?" Jake laughs nervously. "Everything IS fine, right?" "You don't need to worry, everything is more than fine." Ruby runs her fingers through Jake's hair, twirling it around her fingers lazily. "I feel really good. I did what Minerva told me to do, what Aphrodite asked of me. And I will continue to do so."   Ruby gently pulls Jake head towards her and softly kisses him. "I have confidence that she will keep her word and watch over us now, baby." 

"That's good." He says somewhat hesitantly, "You can't have too many friends in high places." He forces a chuckle. "I noticed you were wearing the same white robe that Minerva wears when she leads the services. What did Aphrodite ask of you? It wasn't anything dangerous or ... um, uh, something that was a big change for you?" 

“Oh, I just forgot to change when we got back. I was really hungry and I wanted to see you and, well, I was thinking about what just happened, so I left my clothes at Minerva’s” Ruby pauses and turns her head, looking at the perfectly glittering rose on their table. “I don’t think it was too dangerous. We had a ceremony, we being me, Minerva and Kate. We honored the goddesses Minerva, Diana and Aphrodite. We stood in the desert with nothing on but the moonlight and asked them for their guidance and thanked them for their gifts. I thanked Aphrodite for making me in her image, giving me the gift of beauty and song. And they were happy with us, for they gave us a gift in return. Look at my rose.” 

As Jake turns to look at the rose Ruby continues, “All she asks of me is that I love her the way I love you, to give her a piece of my heart and soul. And to thank her for bringing you into my life I will surely do it.” 

"Ah, good." Jake seems relieved and confused, "I don't mean just good... You know it's great the you have made peace with the goddess and all... um, oh blast." He climbs into bed with her and covers the two of them and wraps his arms around her. "What I mean is it was hard enough making sure I didn't lose you to a rich man, I didn't know how I would fair against a goddess. No that's not what I mean either.... No, you don't have to say anything. I am just delighted to have you here safe and in my arms and not worried about where you are going next for a change." 

Ruby snuggles closer to Jake, pushing her nose against his neck, throwing her leg over his hip. “No, you don’t have to worry, I’m not going anywhere. As a matter of fact, you probably couldn’t get rid of me if you tried.” Ruby closes her eyes and enjoys Jake’s warmth for a few moments before speaking. “You know, you never really did have to worry, baby. You know I'm yours." Ruby opens her eyes and looks up at Jake, "Is there something else? You just seem… nervous.” 

"I was just worrying over nothing," he says and the tension continues to drain from him. "I was just letting my imagination run wild. Let's get a good nights rest for a change, there is a Merchant Association meeting tomorrow and I need to be there. I don't want to think about it tonight. No worries tonight," he finishes and keeps her close. Ruby again closes her eyes and snuggles her face to Jake. "Alright baby." She yawns and continues sleepily. "Do you want me to go with you to the meeting?" Another yawn and she continues even quieter, "Oh and Judge Isby wants to meet me for lunch..." Her voice starts to trail off.  He lets sleep overtake her. We can ignore our worries until the morning.

Jake wakes early with the sun, as he usually does when he hasn't been up all night drinking. His stretching wakes Ruby. "Good morning," he kisses her and slips out of bed before she can tangle him up in her smooth arms and legs. "I need to get to the meeting on time. You can sleep in if you want since we only get one voting member for the saloon. It ought to be interesting though, since we need a new marshal. This town is so polarized I'm sure this will be ugly. If you decide not to come, don't go too far. I bet you'll need to know what happened." 

Ruby stretches her long legs and watches Jake start to dress with a dreamy look. As he does she starts rambling on, ignoring his comments about the meeting. “Baby, I had a dream last night,” she says with a small smile, “I want to tell you about it while you get dressed.” She doesn’t stop to look at Jake’s expression just continues talking with a faraway look in her eyes. 

“We were at this beautiful mansion, it was huge! I don’t know where it was, I don’t think I’ve ever seen it before, although it seemed familiar. Inside there were tons of people, all our friends were there, milling around and dancing and there was food and drink everywhere. Everyone was dressed up. 

I had on this stunning evening gown, it was creamy colored, but in the light it reflected golden threads. It had a huge billowing skirt, and the top was fitted tight and off my shoulders, just the way you like it. It was a very fancy dress, and it fit perfectly! It was the kind of dress I wore as a child to social functions, well, I guess it was slightly more grown up than that. And you, you had on a formal tuxedo, with the tails and everything. You never looked so handsome, all dressed up like that. 

And we ate and drank and we talked with everyone and even when we were apart we always looked for each other, catching each others glances, smiling across the room with the smiles we only have for each other. Then we danced and danced and everyone was watching us because we looked so good, spinning around the dance floor. But eventually everyone disappeared to us; even though they were there it was like they weren’t. 

After a while we wanted to be somewhere more private, so we snuck outside and down the steps though the garden. We found a spot under these huge trees that were covered with pink flowers and we kissed and kissed and a warm breeze started blowing and the petals were coming off the trees and floating down all around us. So we lay down under the trees in the pink petals and we made love all afternoon and even into the night. But at night the little light bugs came out and it was like fairy lights all around us. And we were so happy, no one shooting at us, no one hated us, no troubles or worries, we had everything we needed and wanted, and we had each other. It was a perfect day, a perfect moment in time.” 

Finally Ruby snaps out of her reverie and look at Jake. “I know it probably sounds stupid to you. A foolish girl’s fairy tale I guess. But you know what? I haven’t had a dream that I can remember that wasn’t a nightmare since I was a child.” 

Jake had just completed tying the leather lace at the bottom of his holster to his leg when Ruby said the words 'no one shooting at us'. Seems like there is no end of ironies in my life lately, he thinks. Resisting the urge to look down at his Colt he says, "It does not sound stupid at all. We must have a gown like that made for you someday, it sounds stunning. I can't say I have ever worn a tuxedo." He grabs his duster and hat then walks to her side. "What a lovely dream. Whatever your friend in high places is doing for you, it becomes you." Since she didn't really hear what I said about the meeting, he smiles to himself and then asks Ruby, "Leave me a message if you go off before I come back so I can find you in case I have a need. If your social calendar is open, perhaps we can do dinner." He is wearing a friendly smile. 

"Darling, you ARE my social calendar." Ruby returns his smile. "Yes, dinner will be lovely. I am meeting with the Judge for lunch today, I am sure you'll want to hear all about that. And I am going to go and buy that ruby ring with the money I won in Tombstone." She looks excited at the thought. "I will leave you a note if I go far, but I doubt I will. I want to find out what happens at the meeting." She settles back into bed. "It will be difficult today, having had you all to myself the past few days, now I have to share you again. Kiss me again before you leave." She looks up at Jake expectantly. 

As he kisses her he wonders, What are the chances the jeweler has two of those rings? I better make sure he remembers not to say who bought it. Ruby gives Jake a long kiss, not wanting to let go. I know I can tempt him back into bed but I shouldn't, the meeting is important. She finally releases him, reluctantly. "Off you go Mr. Cook! Go do your civic duty. Don't miss me too much while we're apart." "As if not missing you was possible," he quips as he exits the room. 

Jake is at the door and Ruby has her eyes closed when suddenly she bolts upright. "Jake, wait! My earrings, do you still have them?" Ruby looks slightly panicky as she speaks. "Right on your night stand." He calls from the hallway. Ruby breathes a sigh of relief before reaching over and putting them back on. Then she falls back into the softness of their bed.

It doesn't take Ruby long before she falls alseep. Not too much time passes before Ruby hears a knock on her door. She slowly drags herself out of bed and answers it, still wearing only Jake’s shirt. "Hola, Ruby, Como estas?" Minerva says with a smile plastered on her face. Ruby looks at Minerva and shrewdly guesses that something is terribly amiss. "May I speak to you privately?" 

“Of course,” Ruby replies, rubbing the sleep out of her eyes, “You don’t need to ask. Come on in.” Minerva enters the room and Ruby closes the door behind them. She smiles at her dark haired friend, “I’m great today, really great, but the more important question seems to be, how are you?” Ruby sits on the bed while Minerva paces and begins speaking. 

"I know that I have not known you very long, and that I have no right to bother you like this. And I don't usually inconvenience others with my problems, well I NEVER have before but.... I just don't know what to think or what to do...," she says ringing her hands and pacing. 

"I have never had a woman in my life to talk too. I don't know how to ask these questions." She glances quickly at Ruby and then glances away. "Please stop me if you are offended." She takes a deep breath and plunges in. "You see, I have these feelings... in my stomach. Like a hard knot. It is so tight sometimes that it makes me nauseous,” she says placing her hand on her stomach. “And then my heart pounds, like it is going to explode right out of my chest and I can hear it, like waves crashing in my ears. It is very deafening and I can't focus on anything. And…and I get light headed and I cannot breath! It is such an awful feeling and I cannot make it go away! I need to make it go away! What is happening to me? What am I to do? I think I might die from it." She says forlornly as she slumps on the bed. 

Ruby looks at Minerva with a serious expression before breaking out in a smile. “Let me guess… this feeling starts when you are around someone? A certain elf in particular?” Minerva nods her heads nervously in response. Ruby suddenly takes Minerva into a tight embrace. “Relax! It’s ok… It’s not an awful feeling, it’s the best feeling in the world! As you would say, sent from Aphrodite herself…,” Ruby pushes a strand of dark hair off of Minerva’s face, “You’re falling in love.” 

Minerva looks at her, horrified. “How can you say that? You must be mistaken! These terrible debilitating feelings can not be love! I am sure that I am sick. Is there no remedy that you can provide me to make me feel better, perhaps some herb or magical remedy? Please," Minerva says with fear in her eyes. “I need you to cure me.” 

”Argh! I cannot fall in love! It mustn’t be so. I have too much to do!” Agitated, she jumps off the bed and paces around the room throwing her arms up. “How can I know for certain? I do not know if I am ready for this. Ah, the gods are so cruel. I am doomed!” She turns and looks at Ruby with tears in her eyes. “He does not return my feelings. He talks of nothing but friendship and refers to me as ‘Priestess’.” 

Ruby tries to hold back, but the giggle escapes her lips anyway. “I’m sorry,” she says compassionately, “I don’t mean to laugh. Come and sit here.” Ruby pats the edge of the bed again. “Now listen, being in love IS the most WONDERFUL experience you will ever have. At times the feelings will overwhelm you and make you feel out of control, and you ARE out of control, but that’s what makes them so wonderful. There is no cure for love, you can only give in to it. And you are never ready for love, it sneaks up on you at the most inopportune times. But you shouldn’t deny the gift that Aphrodite has sent you!” Ruby smiles, “She must have really been thankful for the ceremony.” Minerva sits next to her and Ruby wipes her tears away. 

“To feel the warmth of your lovers lips on yours, to smell him on you and have that scent always remind you of him no matter where you are, and when he touches you, you shiver in delight and longing, the absolute ecstasy of a night of passion, oh there is no greater feeling!” Ruby gets a dreamy look in her eyes and continues softly, “And to know, through good or bad, you have someone to trust, someone to comfort you, someone who will always care and understand, someone you would do anything for and he would do the same for you, to give everything you have but never feel empty. This is what you WANT Minerva, believe me. And if it is before you, you would be a fool to let it go for it is an elusive and very rare gift.” 

“Now about Nanuet, I believe you are wrong about his feelings. Try to remember he is of a different race than us. They are long lived and like to take things slow. And also, I’m sure you know, when he came here to Promise City he rushed into something with someone he didn’t know very well. Things didn’t work out and perhaps he is afraid to rush into something again. Besides, it always takes men longer to figure out what we women know from the beginning,” Ruby chuckles. “Sometimes you have to take matters into your own hands. Now THAT is something I am good at.” 

“Minerva looks at her as if she has lost her mind. “Yes well, that is all good and easy for you to say. It is obvious that Jake loves you and you know…Well, you know how to love him back, but I have no experience. I don’t know what to do or what to expect. It’s not like they write books about this sort of thing. And it all feels so … strange. Besides as you have said, Nanuet is an elf. He is not like other men. I will be dead or at least old and decrepit before he realizes his feelings for me. I do not have the time or the patience for it! If I am to take matters into my own hands I am going to need assistance. You have to help me!” she pleads. 

“Calm down, Minerva, I will help you!” Ruby laughs and smiles again at her friend. “Try this.” She gets up and pours Minerva a whiskey. “This will help you calm down,” she says handing her the glass. “Now, you may not believe this, but your heart will tell you what to do when the time is right, how to love Nanuet in return. You don’t need experience. Sure, the physical stuff is better when you know what to do, but everything else is just what comes natural. You can’t make a mistake. But we will make him see and understand how you feel about him. Nanuet is a simple man. Let’s start with that.” 

Ruby and Minerva speak for a long time. Minerva seems to have calmed down some, feeling better with a plan in place. “And Minerva, one more thing,” Ruby suddenly states sternly, “You are not inconveniencing me in any way, this is what friends are for! To tell you the truth before I came to Promise City I didn’t have any women in my life to talk to either. But that time is behind us now, right? And it was you who said we were somehow connected, from the very beginning. I would be very upset to know you had something to talk about and didn’t come to me, so I am glad that you did.” Ruby hugs her friend again. “It’ll be ok. Just remember, you told me, this is a gift and a curse, you have to take the good with the bad.”

"Yes, it is the bad that I am afraid of." Minerva says. "But since the goddess has led me to you, I will trust that you know what you are about. After all YOU are her favored one." she laughs. "Oh, Poor Nanuet, he has no idea who he is dealing with. He doesn't stand a chance does he?! Gracias, Ruby" she says and twirling back before she leaves, envelopes her friend in a big hug and still laughing, rushes back down the stairs.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 144, “The Merchant’s Association”, Thursday, March 23rd , 1882:*

Ruby watches Minerva sprint from her room as she shakes her head. Why is everyone always in such a rush around here? Ruby sits in the big chair by the window and pulls her leg up underneath her. Let's see... lunch, jewelry shopping, what other trouble can I get into today? I haven't had a chance to talk to Kate in a while, maybe a visit to the El Parador. Ruby glances around the room, full of red flowers. And today I think I'll wear flowers in my hair. 

Nanuet had been outside training the puppies when he saw Minerva leave. Jake is at that meeting, now would be a good time to work on my surprise with Ruby!. Nanuet finishes with the dogs and is sure to find them some choice scraps from the kitchen as a reward. He cleans himself up and then makes his way upstairs and knocks on Ruby's door. 

Ruby’s thoughts are then interrupted by a knock.  "Miss Ruby, I know you are not sleeping this late! I spent the morning working with your pups, now time for you to help me."  She smiles and opens the door. The puppies run in and start jumping on her. She picks up Lucky and cuddles with her, rubbing her nose on the pup's wet nose. "I missed you too!" She turns to Nanuet. "Come on in."

Nanuet spends some time with Ruby working in secret on what they had discussed the previous evening. After some time Ruby reminds Nanuet that she has to get ready for a lunch engagement, he thanks her for her time and takes his leave of her. He makes his way to the Promise City hotel to make arrangements for dinner. "Yes, that is a table for two, we'll be sure to be dressed appropriately. Thanks again!" 

He then makes his way to the Comstock house in search of Minerva. "Hello Bea, would the Priestess Minerva happen to be in?"  Bea, responds that she believes that Minerva is out back practicing. "She certainly has been spending a lot of time swinging that sword of hers. So much pent up energy. That girl never sits still." she says shaking her head.

Bea shows Nanuet the way to the back yard where Minerva can be found practicing. "Thank you kindly ma'am. I also wanted to let you know that I enjoyed the food you packed for the Priestess the other night, it was delicious." "Oh, you're too kind!" Bea exclaimed, blushing slightly. "Well I have work to attend to." she says as she shuffles off. 

Nanuet finds a place where he can watch Minerva while remaining concealed. He studies her form closely, almost like a large cat on the hunt, studying his prey. Her hair, damp with perspiration clung to her smooth skin in dark ringlets. Her graceful form moved back and forth as she swung her rapier at an unseen foe. The gown that she wore hid her slender figure but Nanuet was almost glad for that. Nanuet could feel something moving within his spirit. He fought back the desire to run to her and sweep her up in his arms. Slowly and quietly he made his way into the yard trying to not disturb her practice. He got as close as could and still remain safe from the blade of the rapier before he spoke. 

"One of these days you are going to hurt someone with that thing." he says loudly, startling the young maiden. "And with the skill you display I can only hope it will not be me!"  Minerva lowered her blade and turned to see the dark eyed Indian grinning at her. Hiding her nervousness she turned and with an exaggerated swing of her hips sauntered over and stood before him. He could not help but notice the way her lightly labored breathing caused her breasts to rise and fall over the scoop neck of her blouse, or the light sheen of sweat which covered her exposed skin. 

Standing close she grinned and wickedly replied, "Si Senor, one can only hope." And laughing she wiped the sweat from her brow on the sleeve of her blouse.  “This is a pleasant surprise. To what do I owe the honor of your presence on this fine afternoon?"

"Well I am glad to know that my presence pleases you." Nanuet says with a wink. He then clears his throat and in his best impression of a formal voice he states "I had enjoyed your company so much the other night when we chaperoned Chester and Clarisse that I wanted to invite you to dinner again this evening, just the two of us. If you would be so kind to accompany me I have made a 6:30 reservation at the finest restaurant in town."

Nanuet's invitation and bold wink take Minerva by surprise and she looks at him blankly, "Dinner? You want to go to dinner. At the finest restaurant in town... "  "Yes, Senorita, Dinner. Tonight at 6:30. Is that agreeable with you?!" he replies, inwardly smiling that he has set her off balance. 

"OH! Why Si, Senor, That would be lovely." She looks down at her disheveled appearance and back up at the amused look on Nanuet's face. "Well then, I think that perhaps, I should freshen up before this evening. It would not do to appear at the best restaurant in town dressed as I am. If you will excuse me, Senor I shall be ready promptly at 6:30." she says and regally walks out of the yard. She strolls around the corner and checks to be sure that he can't see her and then bolts back to the Lucky Lady to find Ruby for the second time in less than a few hours.

After Nanuet left Ruby starts preparing for lunch. I wonder what Jake is up to after that meeting? It must be over by now. she thinks as she selects her clothes for the day. She chooses a ruby red dress with black lacing to match her red flowers. She carefully dresses and places three large red blossoms in her hair. She picks up her single red rose from the goddess and puts it to her nose. Even though it is now covered with the glittery substance she can still smell it. Already you set me to work, she laughs to herself, Helping my friends find their love and happiness. Shaking her fiery red hair around her, And my greatest challenge is to be my own. 

She sighs and places it back on the table.  Fingering her earrings she heads for the door when she is again interrupted by a knock.  Minerva had run up the stairs to Ruby's room and knocks frantically on the door. "Hold your horses, I'm coming," Ruby says and pulls the door open. Minerva enters without waiting to be invited in. 

"Senor Nanuet has asked me to dinner! I do not know what to do. Not that I think that he would be anything less than proper, he treats me like his sister. I attempted to gain his attentions with my attire the last time that we dined but apparently he did not notice. Por Favor, Ruby. Show me what to do so that he will notice that I am a woman. I don't even know how to kiss a man!" She says in a panic. 

Ruby laughs, shaking her head. “Alright, come in, come in.” She guides the jittery Minerva back into her room. “I hope you at least accepted his dinner invitation!” she laughs. “I will help you dress tonight for dinner.” She looks Minerva up and down. Almost the same height and build, she notes. She goes to her closet and pulls out her used to be favorite dress, the red one. “You will wear this gown, you will look like the beautiful and exotic Spanish flower that you are. And believe me, there will be no way he won’t notice you are a woman! Of course, when you wear this dress you’ll be showing off some of your most womanly assets, this is no time to be shy,” Ruby smiles knowingly. “I wore this dress on my first date with Jake.” 

“Now, how to kiss a man, well… there are lots of different ways. But in your case, I think the best thing to do is make him come to you, but let him know you are willing. So what you do is this.” She takes Minerva’s arms gently and stands her straight. “Now I’m you, ok?” She stands next to Minerva and flips her hair, pushing it off her face. “You must have a look in your eyes that show you want the kiss, so make eye contact but don’t stare too hard or he’ll get scared. It helps if you bat your eyelashes a bit, you know, look up at him. Then you lean in slowly,” 

Ruby starts to lean in, “And make your lips look nice and kissable like this,” Ruby parts her lips slightly, “And only go most of the way. Stop about here,” Ruby is only inches from Minerva’s face, “And then close your eyes and wait. There is NO question that he will come to you. And then,” Ruby hugs her friend, “The sweetest reward will be yours.” "Like this?" Minerva says puckering her lips in the mirror.  "No, no, not so obvious! Look, watch me," laughs Ruby and demonstrates in the mirror. "See, soft and subtle like this. Just part them slightly." 

Minerva observes Ruby. “Well you certainly do that well, but what if he doesn't respond? I will look foolish standing there with my lips jutting out like a fish!" She says and puckers her lips in an exaggerated kiss.  “He will respond, trust me. After all, you are a beautiful woman and men cannot resist our charms!” Ruby and Minerva spend some time together in front of the mirror practicing, puckering their lips, making ‘come hither’ eyes and romancing the pillows until they both dissolve in a fit of giggles. 

Kate began her morning two hours earlier with a large breakfast provided by Dorita and some letter writing. The letter Maggie sent to Jake had reminded her that she still had not written Maggie herself. She wrote a nice chatty letter, leaving out most of the danger they were currently in.  She had woken early, and as she was finishing up she noticed Pedro getting ready to leave. She heard him mention a Merchant's Association meeting and approached him. "Would you mind if I went with you? I'm going to have to join the Association soon, I'd like to see what it's about."

Pedro tells Kate "You are welcome to attend. Non-members are always free to sit in, although they cannot address the group unless first recognized by the chairman. I would be happy to have your company. Only two of the fifty-five or so members are non-human, myself and Mr. Wong, and I always feel somewhat out of place there."

Jake has found a seat beside Niles Hoover. The Town Hall is packed, with Hoover commenting that the only time more people were ever there was during Minerva's first worship service. Burton Lumley is holding a clipboard and checking off names. When nearly every seat borrowed from the Comique, Lucky Lady and Alhambra are filled Bill Watkins grabs a few men to go get more from the Great Western. They soon return with the chairs. 

Niles comments to Burton when he walks by, "Full house, huh?" Lumley replies, yeah, what with all the spectators. He gestures to the side wall where twenty-five filled chairs for non-members sit. Jake recognizes Stanley Barker, Chumbley, Melissa Smith, bank teller and Vigilance Committee Member Derrik Avery, Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter, rancher Forest Morand, Postmaster Eddie Palmer and mine owner Elton Hubbard among those seated to observe. Among the observers are a blond woman dressed in Indian garb, a half-orc wearing oriental armor and two armed men dressed in cowboy garb. 

Niles asks "Who we waiting for?" Lumley replies "Only ones missing are that wood elf Pedro and Ike Sherman from the Papago Cash Store. Ike's not in town right now but his wife Jesse is sitting over with the audience to watch. She asked to vote for him but our bylaws don't allow that." 

Chester helps bring over chairs from the Lucky Lady to the Town Hall. Then he leans against the door frame. Eduardo figured that Chester had pulled guard duty before in the service, so he'd be well-suited for keeping a watch for trouble outside the Merchants Association meeting. He holds his rifle in his right hand casually and thinks “I wonder what they're talking about in there“.

Pedro arrives, accompanied by Kate. He takes one of two remaining seats in the members area and she finds her way over to the audience, sitting in one of two empty chairs, which are on either side of Chumbley.  "Good morning, Mr. Chumbley," Kate said quietly. "Hard at work already, I see. Are these meetings always so crowded?" "No, never" he replies.

Burton heads up to the podium to start the meeting.  The meeting begins with Lumley striking the gavel against the podium to silence all conversation in the room. He begins "The first item is to introduce the Association to two new members, who I ask to stand when your name is called. The first is Colonel Michael Seawell, who is the Managing Director of the Seawell-Morand Mining Company. They have established offices in the building that formally housed Bauer's Union Market. 

The second new member replaces Parker Baxter of the Promise City Herald, namely the owner and publisher of the town’s new paper, the Promise City Mirror, Mr. Josiah Arcadiam. Would both of the new members please stand. As Arcadiam stands a number of people point and say "Arcade!" Others point to the two cowboys seated with the woman in Indian garb and the half-orc and comment about them being Arcade's Gang. The looks on the faces of the five Vigilance Committee Members show their displeasure to this turn of events. 

Lumley pounds the gavel and says, "All right. Let's get right o it. Most of you have either read the newspaper or heard the rumor that our Town Marshall Wyatt Earp will not be returning. Neither will his brother, Deputy Marshall Warren Earp. Our representatives went to Tombstone and the Earps turned in their badges." Lumley holds up the two metal circles, each with a star in the center. Some muffled comments fill the room. 

He continues "So the only items of business on today's agenda will be the appointment of two new lawmen." A short debate follows as to the need for a total of four. Adair states "We should get rid of that wood elf. He doesn't even carry a gun. The only reason that he hasn't been killed by somebody yet was that he was a friend of Wyatt Earp." Neil Cassidy says, "I've dined with Mr. Rodriguez and have gotten to know him. He prefers to use knives to handguns, but is also proficient in using a rifle. He has also done a commendable job as Deputy Marshall." Adair says, "Figures you'd defend him, elf lover." Lumley pounds the gavel to call the room back to order. 

Lumley says, "This Association has appointed both Mr. Rodriguez and Mr. Martin as Deputy Marshals and we need to retain them." Mitchell Berg says, "In order to maintain continuity with this change in lawmen I make a motion that both current Deputy Marshals retain their present position for a period of not less than least three-months." Cole Rixton seconds the motion. A short debate follows, with Frank Condon objecting to making any long-term commitments, stating that the new Marshall should have the authority to hire and fire his deputies. Fisk agrees with Condon, but his saying that appears to hurt rather than help that position. Lumley calls for the vote.  The vote passes by a vote of 33 to 21. 

The discussion then turns to the appointment of a new Town Marshall. A long debate follows about the type of person to find, with the crowd evenly divided between hiring an experience lawman or appointing a town resident. Sam Slade suggests "Let's do both and hire Colin Hunter." Lumley asks Hunter if he would be interested in the position. The Deputy Sheriff declines, saying that for the time being he is content with his present job, given the undefined jurisdiction of the Marshall's job. But he does add "However, if this town ever decides to incorporate I might be interested in running for the position." 

Hamilton Fisk then says, "If it is a present Deputy Sheriff that we are looking to hire then another one of Sheriff Behan's men would be a good choice. He has a Deputy by the name of Buckskin Frank Leslie who I believe might be interested." This leads to considerable side conversations in the room, as Leslie's reputation is well know in this county. Chumbley mutters "Maybe I should have stayed in Tombstone. If they hire him I'm out of here."   “"I might consider going with you. He can't seriously think that would pass. Mr. Fisk is a snake, but I never thought he was stupid. He's showing his unsavory connections," Kate whispered back.

Porter Norris of the Indian Head Saloon seconds Fisk's nomination of Leslie. A debate follows during which Leslie's history is discussed. Chumbley is called upon to confirm or deny some of the rumors about Leslie.   The halfling says "While Leslie is probably the fastest gun in the county, could have given Deadeye Douglas a run for his money, he has a quick temper and doesn't answer well to authority figures. He has a reputation for spending time with loose women, even during his previous marriage to a woman whose husband Leslie killed when he caught them having an affair. He works as a bartender and is known to drink to excess." 

The Vigilance Committee Members all express their dissatisfaction over this nomination and several townspeople are swayed. The vote isn't even close, coming out a lopsided 7 in favor, 36 against and 11 abstentions.   Frank Condon then stands and nominates Bill Watkins. Zeb Cook immediately seconds that nomination. Watkins stands and begins to outline all that he will do for the town as Marshall in what sounds more like an acceptance speech than a nomination.

Kate clenched her hands around her handbag. Much as Mr. Watkins was a decent man, voting him in would be voting the Vigilance Committee into power. And if they were too morally strict for her.... Leslie might have been better.

Jake asks Lumley to be recognized. "Bill is a fine man and an outstanding citizen. However, he doesn't have the experience necessary for the job, and there is the conflict of interest between the Vigilance Committee and being the law enforcer of the town. This country was built on the separation of church and state. 

Both are important for the well being of the community, and the separation of those are also crucial to it's well being. I won't pretend to be able to speak with eloquence on the topic, but neither will I challenge the wisdom of the founding fathers on it." Jake moves his gaze around the room as if to look for someone with more wisdom than the founding fathers before continuing. "Why don't we consider promoting Chester Martin to the position, this group already decided he was the next best choice for Deputy. He has proven he is not afraid of the Cowboy gang, I nominate him."

Doctor Eaton says "Point of Order. Mr. Chairman, a motion is currently on the floor for a vote on Mr. Watkins. A second motion cannot be entertained until that vote is cast." Lumley says, "You are correct sir. I believe that we should hear any further discussion on Mr. Watkin's qualifications." Several more people then speak, all in favor, praising Bill Watkins for his contributions to the town.  Hamilton Fisk then stands and says "Are you people crazy? There was a shooting incident last Sunday. The shooters fired from inside Mr. Watkins boarding house while he was there! He can't even police his own business let alone the town!" 

The familiar voice of Judge Nathan Isby then speaks from the back door, stating "I believe that I can shed some more light on that subject. I am not a resident of your town but if the Chair would be kind enough to recognize me I believe I can be of assistance."  Lumley immediately recognizes the Judge, who walks toward the front of the room. 

Isby calls Bill Watkins forward and hands him a round iron ring with three keys on it and says "Is this yours?" Watkins says, "No, I do not believe so." Isby then calls Lincoln Hood, the town's locksmith forward and says, "Mr. Hood, we spoke last night. Could you please tell the Association about these keys?" Hood says, "Yes, I made these last week for Kirby Watkins, he said that his father asked for them to be made." Bill Watkins looks dumbfounded. Isby asks, "Mr. Watkins, where is your son now?" Watkins replies, "Away, doing some business for me in Tucson." 

Isby says "No Sir, he is not. Mr. Watkins, my suggestion is that you withdraw your name from nomination, as you now have family matters to attend to instead which should require your immediate attention. Your son Kirby is currently being held at the Willcox Jail. I have a confession from him that he provided these keys to Mr. Pony Deal. These keys are to the Great Western Boarding House's back door and the rooms that belonged to the Earps. He was unaware of what Deal had intended and I have not charged him with any crime. I have asked the Deputy Sheriff in Willcox to release the boy to you." Watkins withdraws his name from nomination. 

Lumley takes up Cook's motion which is seconded by Cole Rixton. Frank Condon then stands and says, "Mr. Cook. I believe that your nomination contradicts an earlier vote, where this body decided that Mr. Martin should serve for three months in the capacity of Deputy Marshall. As you know, Mr. Martin worked for me as a guard, he has both his strengths and weaknesses. While I could speak to these issues I would prefer to keep my thoughts to myself. So as not to contradict our earlier vote perhaps you would wish to withdraw your nomination instead?"

"We all have our strengths and weaknesses sir, and there are many stories to tell." Jake locks his gaze with Condon. "If the chairman would allow me, I rescind my nomination at this time to allow for other nominations to be made. However, I reserve the right place the nomination on the floor again for a vote if another suitable candidate is not found. Like all of you, I am anxious to keep the town safe and prosperous."


----------



## Queenie

That was a fun post to write, Ruby and Minerva romancing their pillows. I can just picture it


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 145, “Finding a Marshall”, Thursday, March 23rd , 1882:*

Mitchell Berg stands and says, "I am certain that this body should be able to find a suitable candidate. One whose moral caliber would not be objectionable to the members of the Vigilance Committee but also not looking to close down all of the saloons in town." Austin Blake of Drover's Hotel and Livery blurts out "What about you?"  Berg is surprised and says, "I didn't mean..." Don Wainwright of Wainwright's Store says, "Who better than a man who has studied the law to enforce it?" Dick Lester of Lester's Funeral Parlor say, "Well, he's probably one of the most honest men in town."

"I would be loathe to have Mr. Berg give up his services as a lawyer in town, he provides a valuable service. One that is every bit as valuable as the Marshall's job." Jake states and looks at Berg. "However, if Mr. Berg desires to contribute to the community by expressing his interest in the position I will support it."

A smile twitched at the corner of Kate's mouth. Berg obviously wasn't sure about taking the job, which was just as well as far as she was concerned. He might not be familiar with the enforcement part of the work, but Chester and Deputy Rodriguez were. He could do very well. Kate looked over at Jake to see how he liked the suggestion.

Hamilton Fisk stands in anger and says of his rival lawyer "That's absurd! He couldn't practice law and be Marshall! That is a total conflict of interest!" Berg replies, "Obviously I could not bring cases before the Judge as a lawyer if I were also Marshall, but I would hope to still be able to prepare legal documents." 

Even Adair then stands and says, "He doesn't even carry a gun! He's just as bad as that wood elf!" Jumping on that bandwagon Fisk asks Berg "Do you even own a gun?" Berg replies, "Not presently, but I have shot before." A few people in the room snicker at that response. 

Helen Barker stands and then exclaims "Well, if firearms use is the only qualification then pin the badge on me. I can outshoot any man in town!" That comment receives laughter from throughout the room. When the laugher dies down she turns to Jake and asks "Mr. Cook. Would you happen to have a deck of cards on your person?"

Jake answers, "Mrs. Barker I do in fact have a deck of cards on my person. I'm not sure that I understand how that helps us select a new Marshall. Perhaps you could enlighten us all to your thinking?"  She smiles and says "Please humor me for a minute. If you could please remove the deck and hand them to Doctor James Eaton." Eaton says, "Ma'am, I do not..." She gives the Doctor a forceful look and says, "Please, this will only take a moment. Mr. Cook, the cards please."

Jake removes the silver case from his pocket. He opens the case and removes the cards, replacing the case in his pocket. He splits the deck putting a half in each hand, fans the cards, and shuffles them back together. He squares the deck off, taps it on the back of his chair and hands it to Dr Eaton without a word.

Helen tells Doctor Eaton "James, I have often observed you playing baseball in the field north of the town with your sons Tad and Philby. I know that you have a fine pitching arm. Kindly toss those cards up towards the ceiling as high as you can." He says, "Mrs. Barker, I do not..." She sharply says, "Just Do It!" He does as instructed. 

As the cards leave his hand she begins to raise her right leg while reaching down to the slit in her skirt with her right arm. In rapid succession she draws her pearl-handled Colt revolver from her boot holster and points the gun upward just as the cards reach the apogee of their ascent. As they begin to separate and filter down into the room she fires off four shots, striking a number of cards while they are in the air. 

Deputy Marshall Chester Martin hears the shots and charges into the room. By that point she has already returned her gun to its holster. He doesn't see anybody in the room with a gun, only dozens of cards falling down around various people seated in chairs, with Jake, Doctor Eaton and Helen Barker still standing.

"Very good Mrs. Barker, you have slain my unarmed deck of cards." Jake comments and does not attempt to recover the deck.  Helen says calmly and matter-of-factly "Check the aces." Those seated near the fallen cards rummage through the pile, holding up the four Ace cards once they find them. The Ace of Spades, Hearts and Clubs each have a bullet hole right in the center of the card. The Ace of Diamonds has a bullet hole around three-quarters of an inch left of center. She comments, "Damn, I'm out of practice."

Chester points his gun to the ground, but doesn't holster it. "What in blazes is going on in here? Is anyone hurt?"  Lumley says, "Everything's fine, Deputy. Mrs. Barker was just giving us a demonstration of her shooting skills."  Chester looks at Mrs. Barker. She gives him a look that dares him to say something. Chester doesn't take the bait, shakes his head, and leaves the room. He thinks to himself, “Gunplay in the Town Hall. Is she crazy?”   

Isby approaches Chester and says "You may want to stick around."  He replies, "Sure thing, your honor. Bet you didn't expect to see me wearing a badge."  Isby responds, "I can't say I did, Deputy Martin. I'm glad you decided to enforce the law rather than break it." Chester snorts. "What did you want me to stick around for?" 

Up front, Sam Slade exclaims "That must have been a trick, she used magic." Gunsmith Pierre Jacquet stands and says "No, that is how she shoots. I've gone target shooting with her on a number of occasions and have also serviced that revolver many times. It was presented to her by Samuel Colt himself for her marksmanship skills." Town Butcher Ruby Baines stands and says "I'll attest to that, I was there. She beat out over a thousand men at the Baltimore Fair to win it. And most of the guys she was shooting against were Army veterans." 

Randall Mason of Mason's Feed & Grain says, "But she just put four holes into our new roof!" Helen exclaims "Marshall Berg can deduct the cost of the repairs from my first month's Deputy pay." That comment causes some commotion in the room and Stanley Barker's face turns ashen at the prospect of that. 

Lumley pounds the gavel to restore the room to order. He says, "Well, Mrs. Barker, that was some rather impressive shooting. Although to be totally honest I was even more impressed that you managed to get Doc Eaton to actually touch a deck of playing cards." That comment results in a loud round of laughter, helping to break the tension in the room. 

Lumley says, "Mr. Berg, are you willing to accept the nomination for Marshall?" Berg replies, "Absolutely, provided that Helen will give me some points on shooting." That results in more laughter. Berg then says, "I do feel that the town should incorporate, at which time the Marshall will become an elected position. But I am willing to wear the badge until then." Lumley says, "I'll put incorporation on the agenda for our meeting next week. Let's all vote now on the nomination." Berg wins by a resounding 41 to 8 with 5 abstentions. 

Kate Higgins of the Long Branch Saloon stands and then says "I nominate Helen Barker for the position of Deputy Marshall." Laurie Gilson stands and says "I second the nomination." Chester comments to nobody in particular, "That's interesting. A woman Deputy Marshall. Who would have thought that could happen?"  Chumbley whispers over to Katherine "Ah, this makes sense. Articles of Incorporation would include specifying exactly who has the right to vote. If Barker is a town official that'll almost guarantee that women will be permitted to." 

A lengthy and very lively debate follows. Several women in the audience leave the building, soon returning with many of the wives of the various members. Prior to the vote being cast Helen asks for a short five-minute recess, during which time the wives each head over to and speak with their husbands. Helen avoids Stanley, instead heading over to Cook and Hoover. She tells them both "If I win that'll mean I'll be permitted to carry my gun into your establishment again. I'll bring you a replacement deck of cards tomorrow night Mr. Cook." 

The vote is called for. She manages to squeak by with a win on a vote of 18 in favor, 15 opposed and 21 abstentions. Lumley quickly calls for a motion to dismiss the meeting before anybody suggests a three-month appointment as they had for Martin and Rodriguez. He calls for the next meeting of the group to be the following Tuesday morning.   The meeting adjourns. Helen locks her harm in Berg's and says, "Well Boss, Let's go see our new Office."

Before he can leave the meeting Jake grabs Mr. Hammer and reminds him not to tell Ruby who bought the ring she was admiring. Then Jake runs to catch up with Mitchell Berg and Helen Barker. 

"I won't congratulate you two, but I will wish you luck. You don't yet know what you just got yourselves into. I have some information the previous Marshall asked me to share with his former deputies, I think he'd want me to share with you as well. You will need to know all of this for the days ahead not only to keep Promise City safe, but to safeguard yourselves and any of those to which you are close." Jake finishes that sentence by looking at Helen. "Mitchell, when you have settled in gather up your deputies and arrange to speak to me today."  Jake leaves the dispersing crowd shaking his head and muttering to himself. "It could have been worse. Of course I still have to tell Ruby what happened."

Kate said good bye to Chumbley and tried to work her way through the crowd toward Jake. He was already on his way out the door before she even got halfway there. Instead she headed back toward Pedro. "Well, that was... Interesting. It could have come out a lot worse. I'm not sure about Mrs. Barker, she seems to have a quick temper, not a good trait for a law officer. But Mr. Chumbley pointed out that with her as a Deputy it will be hard to deny women the right to vote after we incorporate. I have to say I do like that." 

He laughs and says, "Yes, I think what we saw played out today was a variation of the ancient Greek play Lysistrata. Are you familiar with that work?"  “Yes, I am," she laughed. "I'm glad our ladies didn't have to go quite that far. We would have a lot of surly husbands on our hands." 

He states, "Yes, but the question regarding gender is only one of the two battles to be fought regarding who will be entitled to vote. Mrs. Barker made a strong statement today, if Articles of Incorporation are drawn up women may indeed get the right to vote in this town. The other battle however will not be so easy, namely giving that right to non-humans. While many of the Association members have a woman influencing them they don't have non-humans living under their roofs. The support today for Deputy Marshall Rodriguez will help, but it will be difficult." 

She says, "It will be difficult. I've met many people here who know that whatever race you are, you deserve respect, and I'm sure that would extend to voting. And then there are those like Adair. You know I'll make my opinion clear to anyone who asks," she finished, squeezing his arm. 

He replies, "Yes, but you are not a member of the Merchant's Association. There are only two non-human members and they don't pay much attention to us. And before any Articles of Incorporation are drawn up the Vigilance Committee also has to sign off on them, that will be a harder sell. Perhaps if we ask her Minerva might preach on the subject of tolerance and equality this Sunday. That could help get people thinking before Tuesday's meeting."   She answers, "I will be. Before the next meeting if I need to be. I have the money for the dues, and the permanent structure. I don't see why I couldn't start right away." 

After the meeting, Minerva approaches Katherine and asks her how she is feeling today and if she has recovered from their outing of the night before.  Kate replies, "Mostly. I'm still... It's odd to go from such a thing back to my usual life. I'm afraid it will be some time before I can... reconcile some things."  The Priestess then walks over to Laurie Gilson’s bath house to freshen up and talk to Laurie about her offer to help with the festival. As Laurie helps her prepare for her bath, Minerva tells her that she would love to have her assist with the Festival. She asks her what skills or talents she has that she could use to contribute to the Festival.

Laurie replies, "Skills? I don't have any skills. All I can do is manage a bath house. I'm no pianist, or singer or dancer."  “Oh, Senora Gilson,” she laughs "You have the most sought after talent in the world. You are able to run this bathhouse, and keep everything straight and organized and keep your customers happy. I am embarrassed to admit that the gods did not bestow that gift upon me.  There is so much to keep track of, who's planning what, who's donating what, where all the events are being held and when. It makes my head spin to even think about it! If you could help me keep it all straight, I would be so grateful!"

Laurie replies, "Oh, is that all. That will be easy to do, and I think that Mr. Lacey has already started some of that work. I'll talk to him about that at the earliest opportunity. Between the two of us you should have nothing to worry about."  Minerva hugs Senora Gilson gratefully. "Oh, Gracias! You are certainly a gift of the gods. Bless you Senora, you are a lifesaver! Now I must hurry home to get ready for my next appointment. Adios" She turns back as she is leaving. "I will be back tomorrow and you can begin to dig me out of this mess!" 

Kate walked back to the El Parador with Pedro and sat with Ginnie as she ate her breakfast. Then, instead of letting her go back to the books, she took her next door to Mr. Rixton's furniture shop. 
"Good morning, Mr. Rixton. I hope you'll be able to help me. You might have heard I'm planning on starting a school. I'm going to need school desks, or at least benches and tables. I'm also going to need some home furniture. Since I'll be needing so much, I hoped we might be able to arrange for a bit of a discount?"

He replies, "Oh absolutely. We should probably work out the specifications for student desks. The advantage to buying them locally is that I can have them made to the appropriate size for each student. In the meanwhile I have several tables and chairs in stock that could help get you started."

She states, "That would be wonderful. Much more comfortable for them than desks that are too big for the little ones and too small for the older. I'm sure the tables and chairs will do just fine for now. Is it possible to rent them until I get the desks?  We'll also need a couple beds, some parlor and kitchen furniture, and other bedroom things."  He replies, "Well why don't you take a walk thorough my store and pick out whatever pieces are of interest to you. Don't worry about payment, we'll work something out."

"That's very generous, sir," Kate said, surprised. "Ginnnie, why don't you see if there is anything you like in particular." Kate looked around and spotted a few sturdy, simple pieces that would do well for the ranch house. For the house in town she chose things a little nicer for the parlor, and a pretty vanity set as a treat for herself. She showed Mr. Rixton what she was interested in and asked, "About how much do you think this would come to?"

He says, "Oh, around $ 80. If you put $ 20 down and agree to pay $ 5 a week until the balance is paid we can get you set up right away."  She answers, "I can put the twenty down right away. I'd like to add four more kitchen chairs, if you don't mind. Now, will I need to arrange for moving the furniture?"

He states, "I can get my friends over at the El Parador to help me move them for you, just tell me where you want them delivered to."  She replies, "Some of it will go to the old Bauer house. I'll be using it for the school building and be living upstairs. The rest will go out to my ranch, about a mile out of town. I'm not sure I'm ready to have it all moved yet, would it be possible for you to hold it for me for a few days?”  He answers, “Of course. I'm always willing to help a fellow member of Dorita's extended family."  "Fortunate are we whom Dortia has taken under her wing," she smiled.

She adds, “Oh, and might it be possible to get a few pieces I don't see here? A couple of vanities and chests of drawers?"  He replies, "Absolutely, that would be fun. Let me know the number of drawers and size that you want each and I'll get started on them right away."  Kate thanked Mr. Rixton and described what she had in mind, telling him to feel free to be creative if he liked. 

She then took Ginnie back home and spent some time with her in Mr. Gonzales' rooms before heading over to the Lucky Lady to meet with the others. The meeting left her with much to think on, and she spent a great deal of the rest of the afternoon doing just that, as well as finally taking the time to consider what had happened the night before. 

Discomfort didn't get even close to how she was feeling. Her own fear and distrust warred with the feeling of comfort she had experienced during their moonlight ritual. She could never believe, as Miss Florencia seemed to, that the gods had their hands in everything; some control of her own life must belong to her. Giving up any of that control to a god terrified her. 

And there was the matter of the Cowboy Gang. Life seemed surreal, going about as if everything was normal, living her every day life, and then finding she didn't dare send furniture to her new home for fear it would be seen and the gang would target the school building. Underneath it all was that radiant contentment she felt, knowing that she had the one thing she had thought she would always be denied. Sometimes it seemed that soon she must split in two. 

She cleared her head when a tray of food arrived at her door. Dinner hour was almost past, and as Dorita said, if she would not come to dinner, dinner would come to her. She ate obediently and then dressed in the gown she'd had made for the Lucky Lady's reopening. That would please Ruby for their night of fun, it was the lowest cut thing she had that wasn't an evening gown. Once she was dressed she went downstairs where Grant Keebler waited to walk her to work.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 146, “Another Lunch Date with the Judge”, Thursday, March 23rd , 1882, 11:30 A.M.:*

Ruby tells Minerva, “Now, I really have to get to lunch or I’ll be late. I’ll come over to the Comstock early like 5:00 P.M.  because I also have a date tonight for dinner.” Ruby smiles again. “Oh and don’t forget what we said earlier, about the surprise for Nanuet. Although the dress alone will be a big enough surprise I’m sure!” She kisses Minerva’s cheek and gives her a little push out the door, walking downstairs with her.

Ruby says a quick hello and goodbye without getting any more information to Jeff, Harry and Niles before heading out. She goes the whole two doors down to Hammer's Jewelry store and enters with a smile. "Mr. Hammer," she calls out, "I'm finally here to buy my ruby ring..." He looks up with a smile, sees Ruby and the smile drops. He starts stammering, 'Er, um, Miss West, yes, how are you?" "I'm fine, very well actually. And you?" she asks cheerily. 

"I'm good. Actually that ring is no longer available to purchase," Hammer states. "Perhaps you'd like to look for something else?" Ruby smile fades with the news. "Oh. Someone else bought it?" she says sadly. "Well... yes. Are you sure I can't interest you in something else?" "No, no thank you." Ruby responds sullenly and walks out of the shop. Who bought my ring? I knew I should have gotten it sooner! Now I'll always be thinking about it. I really wanted it too. 

She sighs, then puts another smile on her face. Then she heads to the Rio Grande Hotel, arriving with two minutes to spare. She glances around, looking for the Judge.  Judge Isby arrives promptly at exactly noon.  "Hello, Judge Isby, it's a pleasure to see you so soon." She extends her hand to him. "I thought you were to be away for a few more weeks."  He replies, "The situation with the Earps and Cowboys prompted my return here. Let's head inside." "That sounds good to me. Judge." Ruby makes sure to sit straight up and be on her best behavior

The Rio Grande Hotel and Café which is a 25x30 foot single story brick building. It had once had hotel rooms but has now been redesigned as a restaurant. The waitress Tricia Christian arrives at the table to take their orders, mentioning the daily special of a T-Bone cut steak with fried sweet potatoes and corn bread.

She says, "Thank you for the rose, by the way. I loved it. Who was that nice man you sent to deliver it?"  He replies, "That's Kevin Tomlinson. I telegrammed the Territorial Attorney General from Wilcox and requested an appropriation to hire myself a law clerk. Since the fines I issue bring in provide substantial funding to the Territory's coffers so they didn't argue with me. Kevin lived in Wilcox, doing several part-time clerical and accounting jobs and was the ideal candidate. He's also a crack shot, and it's probably not very safe for me to travel alone these days."

"Oh, you're right about that. It's not very safe for anyone to travel these days." Ruby unconsciously puts her hand to her shoulder. "So what have you been up to while you've been away?"    He replies, “Been away? It's been less than a week Miss. West! I have four towns I hold court in. Since leaving here I've just been doing my regular duties up in Wilcox. I was about to head up to my two towns in Graham County when I heard about Morgan Earp. Then on Monday some Cowboy Gang information fell into my lap so I decided that I should come back here instead.”

Ruby looks at him surprised at his reaction. "Well, I was just asking to be nice..." her voice trails off and she sits quietly with her hands in her lap.  He says, "Yes, well this is public enough for people to think this a social engagement. That flower delivery should help too. 

As you may have heard, I caught Kirby Watkins with two Cowboy Gang members in Wilcox. He was thankfully unarmed, which is why he is still alive, the other two were foolish enough to draw on me. After killing those two in front of him he sang like a bird. Seems he got mixed up with the gang in Galeyville, where he would sneak off to play cards behind his prim-and-proper father's back. 

So I had to come back here to let Bill Watkins know what his kid was up to and also wanted to find out what you've heard about the Gang's most recent activities and to also warn you that Ringo has plans to blow up your saloon."   Ruby's voice caught in her throat. "Well, uh, we did know that but we thought he might just leave us alone now. Is he still planning that?" Ruby twisted her napkin in her lap and started biting her lip. "Do you have any information about his plans?" Ruby looks at the Judge trying to hide her nervousness.

Isby says, "Yes, apparently he planned that a week ago but was uncertain if some books he wanted were stored there or in the El Parador. Once your friend Mrs. Kale provided him with that answer the other place became fair game. His plan was apparently to do that last Sunday but your friends drove him out of town before he had the chance to. I wish I could tell you more but Kirby only had limited information. But I know for a fact that he told me everything he knew."

"Dammit!" Ruby swore under her breath, shaking her head. Once again Kate's naiveté had potentially hurt them. Ruby West, pull yourself together. It's a good thing Kate doesn't know about these things. It’s everything that is good about her… Ruby shook off her thoughts and took a deep breath, and as she exhaled the smile returned to her face. 

“Do I still have your word that what I say to you here is off the record, between you and me?” She smiles sweetly at him as she waits for his response.  "Yes, of course," is Isby's reply. He then smiles and adds, "Unless you want to swear your undying love to me. That I'd probably want to have published in the newspaper for everybody to read."

Ruby raises an eyebrow. "I don't think you could handle me swearing my undying love for you Judge. That is a tougher assignment than dealing with the Cowboys." Ruby laughs, "But I'd want someone's undying love for me published in the newspapers too."

He laughs and says, "You know that I'm only joking. The only other thing that Kirby knew was that Ringo was looking for Warren although he didn't know that Ringo and Deal were actually planning to kill him. What exactly have you heard?"  "Oh I know you are," she teases back. “Alright, here is what happened in the past week.” 

Ruby starts quietly telling the story of how Ringo came to the Lucky Lady and threatened them, Nanuet and Chester were kidnapped and how Ruby’s gang of friends stormed the farmhouse to save them. She tells of meeting with Claibourne in the road and getting shot by him and almost dying, then the next day confronting Ringo at the jail and the shooting of Pony Deal, with Ringo saying he also kidnapped Ginnie and this time Nanuet almost dying. She does add that it was curious that a direct rifle shot to his head seemed to bounce off. Next is her and Jake’s trip to Tombstone. She gives particular emphasis to the information from Wyatt and all she knows about Behan. She tells every detail truthfully to the best of her memory. 

"I'm trusting you with a lot of personal knowledge now, Judge, I hope you won't go back on your word and use it against a poor innocent girl like myself. I really am trying to help you know. We would gladly go after Ringo ourselves for the trouble he has caused but he seems well, more powerful than us, to be quite frank. But I don't think we can sit around and wait for him to come and kill us."

He replies, "Miss. West, you will not regret placing your trust in me. The Cowboys are a cancer on this land and any help you can be in their elimination is greatly appreciated. It sounds like the Dos Cabezas faction is gone and that the Earps will deal with the Tombstone faction. Both of those towns are outside of my Territorial Jurisdiction, but Promise City and Galeyville fall right inside my region. 

And if it will give you peace of mind I'll share one of my secrets with you so that this isn't just a one-way street. My new law clerk Kevin, that ring which he wears is magical. It allows him to tell if somebody is being truthful or not, which is how I know that Kirby Watson was telling me all that he knew. 

We need to move against Ringo and his remaining forces, although I am still not sure how. This Gormley fellow that Deputy Marshall Marshall spoke to might be of help, but Ringo may already know that we're on to him. It would be even better if we could maybe get another of the Galeyville Cowboys onto our side, I'm sure I could obtain a full pardon from the Governor in exchange for information. Kirby gave me a half-dozen names, but I do not know any of them offhand."

Magic, huh?" Ruby replies, glancing at his hand trying not to be obvious, "I'll have to remember to always be truthful then," she giggles. "What names do you have?” Ruby asks, “Maybe I have heard of them."   “Okay, their names are John Bell, Lester Olivier, George Otis Grosvenor, Rudolph Foote, Sherwin Allen and Riff 'Alabama' McNally,” Isby replies. 

"I don't think I have heard of any of them, although that Grosvenor name sounds familiar... well, perhaps my friends have heard of them.  Will you be in town long? Maybe we can come up with a plan together to eliminate our common enemy." Ruby flips her hair.  "I think I'll be staying for a while, probably until this festival is over,” Isby replies. “Is there any information I shouldn't share with my friends?" Ruby asks. 

"Well, that depends in part on how you define 'friends', you seem to have a lot of them. You should tell all of your coworkers about Ringo's plans for the Lucky Lady so that they can help protect it. Those names of the Galeyville Gang should probably only be shared with the few people who you trust to help you deal with them. And please keep the information about Kevin's ring to yourself." 

"You secret is safe with me, Ruby replies, putting her hands over his for a moment. “Where are you staying, in case I need to get in touch with you?” He replies, "Kevin and I stay at the Territorial Building where I now hold court, the former Trail Dust Saloon. The former owners had left behind several cots in the back room, which your hospital explanation now explains why. Ironic, me now staying where the Cowboy Gang was at. Make's me glad I replaced the mattresses with new ones, as well as new locks on the doors." 

"Ewww," Ruby shivers. "I would offer for you to stay with us at the Lucky Lady, but that might seem improper to you. And the fact that the Cowboys are trying to blow it up would probably make it less appealing," Ruby laughs. "Well, the offer stands. But you should look into sprucing your new offices up a bit. I mean, it doesn't do for the Judge to not have nice quarters. I had a lot of fun redecorating the upstairs when we did our renovations to the Saloon and it makes it so much more homey." 

"Well I appreciate the offer, but I also have a reputation to maintain here. I figure it won't hurt too much having an old coot like me being seen with an attractive young woman like you, they'll figure...well...you can guess what they'll figure. But if I start hanging out at saloons that'll make it hard for people to think I hate all saloons. I don't actually, but I don't care for all the nonsense and foolishness that seems to occur at many of them. I'm a man who likes things orderly and meticulous and above all things, honest. Honest and orderly saloons are few and far between." 

"I understand," Ruby replies. "And you're right about saloons; I've been in some pretty rough ones. But if you ever get an urge, the Lucky Lady is known to be the most honest in town. I believe the Comique is also known for their honesty. Anyway, just a thought."   After they finish Ruby thanks the Judge and kisses his cheek. "What a very enjoyable lunch, I hope we'll do it again soon!" The Judge blushes slightly and Ruby laughs. "Good day!" 

The weight that had been on her shoulders had lifted. The Judge was going to either take care of the Cowboys himself or at least help them. He really wasn't as bad as everyone said he was. 

As Ruby wanders her way back to the Lucky Lady she stops and talks with townsfolk here and there. She couldn't wait to sing tonight, it felt like it had been ages.  

Once back inside she heads to the bar for a whiskey and sees Jake waiting for her there. She smiles and wraps her arms around him. "Hi baby," she says and gives him a small kiss. "How is your day so far?"  

"The best way to describe it is unexpected." Jake proceeds to tell her all about the meeting. "So instead of Watkins or Leslie for Marshall we got Berg. Which is for sure a good thing, but I hate to lose the best lawyer in town if I need to go before the judge again. I don't know what in Hades to make of Helen Barker. She certainly is a good shot. Why she would want the job of deputy I'm not sure. That and the comments she made afterwards about coming back to the Lucky Lady." Jake shakes his head. "I need to talk to that woman and understand what she is thinking before this gets way any farther out of hand."

Ruby nods along as Jake talks and she sips at her whiskey. That's until he gets to the part about Helen Barker. She lets Jake finish speaking, but her jaw clenches more and more before he's done. "Helen Barker is not invited here anymore, Jake, badge or not. This is terrible news, what in Hades were they thinking?" Ruby starts getting that stormy look in her eye.

He replies, "I do not know what they were thinking but clearly the women of the town got behind her nomination and convinced their men folk to vote for her. We are going to need to come to some understanding, it won't due to have her dead body show up mysteriously in town." Jake says with a smile and rubs the back of Ruby's neck in a feeble attempt to relax her. "Not only is she law now, she also has the backing from the women folks. I just don't know what to make of all this yet. Have a little patience and see what old Jake can find out before you mete out any more vengeance."

"Damn It!" Ruby breaks Jake's grip on her and hops off her stool. She starts pacing back and forth. "This is exactly what happened in the last stupid town I was in before I came here! All the women hated me because they were JEALOUS." Ruby kicks the stool she was just sitting on over. "I don't have any patience, and you should know that Jacob Cook." She looks him in the eyes only briefly before turning away and continuing her quick pacing. "And she threatened me, and she's going to put me in jail for doing nothing I'm sure." 

She stops pacing and looks at Jake again. "I'm not going to jail. I'm going to have to move out of Promise City. And I had just decided that I was going to stay IN Promise City." She eyes another stool, "Damn It!" she swears again and kicks it over.   

Jake takes a deep breath and scratches the back of his head. "I'm not letting you go to jail. Berg is Marshall now and I'm sure he won't let her come after you. Don't forget that the Merchants Association hires and fires the law here, if she gets out of line we will get her fired. Just stay out of her way until I can talk to her and find out for sure what is on her mind." Jake drags another stool over to Ruby and says, "Go ahead."

"Yeah? What are you going to do about it when she comes for me?" Ruby narrows her eyes at Jake then kicks the stool out of his hands before stomping into the kitchen and out through the back door. Once there she slumps against the wall of the building and pulls her knees to her chest. She buries her face in her hands and tries to calm down.  Jake sees that Henry has been standing far out of the way and being quiet. Jake shrugs and says, "I think she is done with the stools now." 

He slowly follows her out back and sits down next to her. "The last time you were this upset and I was sitting down next to you trying to convince you that everything would turn out right it was outside the El Parador. We were discussing how to make the Baxter paper problem go away. We got through that, and we'll get through this." Jake takes his hat off and tosses it onto the toe of his boot. "Then we didn't have any influence in town, or any friends in the Marshall's office or on the judges bench. We also have money, enough to stay out of most trouble that Helen could cause IF she is going to cause any." He reaches over pries a couple of fingers away from her eye and whispers through a big smile, "I bet Mrs. Barker doesn't have a goddess on her side either. Certainly not that one if looks are any indication."

Ruby can't help herself and she giggles against her own will. She picks her head up and looks at Jake. "I don't know how you do that to me." She looks down the small alley to the street, watching people hurry on their way. "YOU have money, I don't have any but what's invested in this place, which Ringo is planning on blowing up by the way. Because of Katherine." 

Suddenly the puppies come running out and start jumping all over Jake and Ruby. Ruby tries to pet them but they are rambunctious and won't stay still.  She sighs and says, "I guess I have a lot to tell you too. Although now my good mood for the day is ruined."

"We will have to figure out what to do about getting your good mood back. In the mean time, why don't we gather the others up for a bit and share what we learned in Tombstone. It might save somebody's life."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 147, “Date Preparations”, Thursday, March 23rd , 1882,  1:00 P.M.:*

After inviting Minerva to dinner Nanuet spends the bulk of the afternoon at the Lucky Lady. He helps around the place, constantly seeming to be a good mood, humming songs, smiling and just generally happy. 

Ruby agrees with Jake’s suggestion to talk to the others and they round up Katherine, Nanuet, Minerva and Chester. At Jakes insistence, Katherine provides secrecy with the candle. Jake starts by sharing what Wyatt Earp told them in Tombstone, and about Gifford. Ruby tells them about Josie and what she just learned from Judge Isby. Jake talks about the morning Merchants meeting for those that weren't there. Chester tells what he knows about Gormley. Everyone takes turns filling in small gaps they think are important. It is a lot to digest and many of them have errands to run and appointments to keep so they agree to gather again tomorrow some time to decide what to do about it all. They quickly disperse without further discussion.

Jake heads over to the El Parador looking for Senor Gonzalez.  Ruby watches Jake leave on some other unknown mission. Once he got an idea in his head he was usually relentless about it. It was for the better, Ruby had a lot of thinking to do, and she needed to do it alone. 

Before Kate left the Lucky Lady Ruby approached her and asked, "Would it be alright if I stayed with you tonight? I have a lot on my mind and need some time to think. I'm not even sure I'm going to do it but figured I should ask you before I decide." "Of course it's alright," Kate said with a smile. "Is everything alright?"

"Yes, everything is just fine," Ruby smiles. "I think I'd like to go out to the Gay Lady tonight after work, you're welcome to come along if you'd like. I just need to get away from...here... for a bit. Last night gave me much to think about, I'm sure it's the same for you. I'm not even positive that I will want to stick with this plan later but I'm keeping my options open."

Kate answers, "I'll be glad to spend some time with you, we don't do that enough lately. I think some fun is in order."   Ruby replies, "Yes, some fun IS in order. I was in such a good mood today before that Helen Barker news. I didn't tell you but we had a fight in Tombstone." Ruby pauses, but doesn't continue the story. "Anyway, fun it is." She gives Kate a quick but firm hug then bounces her way out the door, the prospect of fun lifting her spirits a bit.

Frustrated, Jake comes back from the El Parador without locating the old elf.  Jake writes a letter quickly to Mr. Beck in Tucson. He indicates that he has a diamond solitaire ring he may wish to sell, describes the diamond ring, and shares the estimate by the 'lesser qualified jeweler' of $2,000. Jake asks him if he thought he could find a customer for such a fine piece and if so, when is he interested in having Jake bring it in. Jake mails the letter and returns to the Lucky Lady.  He bumps into Nanuet who hasn't run off to his dinner with Minerva yet. Jake takes him outside to speak privately with him. 

"Nanuet, I really haven't had a chance to thank you for taking care of things around here. I do appreciate it. Let me know if you need anything." Jake seems distracted. "Too much is happening too fast, you know? There are personal things I need to take care of but it is hard for me to concentrate on them while I am worried about the safety of my friends, worried about Ruby. I'm not used to having so many friends. It used to be so easy. I'd sell of everything quick, get on my horse in the middle of the night and the troubles are gone. New town, new start. Funny that I don't even consider that right now. Instead, I'm standing to fight and trying to figure out how to hunt down and kill Johnny Ringo. What in Hades happened to me?" 

He looks down at his boots for a few moments and then back to Nanuet. "Listen to me," Jake says laughing, "putting you in a fine mood for your date with that black haired beauty. Never mind all that for now, you have more important things to worry about." Jake grins and takes Nanuet by both shoulders. "When you run out of things to say or when your tongue gets tied in knots here is what you do. Look at her face, don't get embarrassed just take your time. Look and admire every bit of her face and think about how she makes you feel. Then say whatever simple thought about how lovely she is that comes into your mind." 

Jake pats him on both arms and finishes with, "After that you are on your own." Jake reaches into his wallet and takes out some money. "You wouldn't be offended if I paid you for all your work around here, would you?"   "Thanks for the advice Mister Jake. Just so you know, Miss Ruby loaned me your 3 piece gray suit. With that on my side how can I fail?" Nanuet jokingly nudges Jake and laughs. 

Nanuet says, "As for your other thoughts, you are growing up.”    It took all Jake had not to laugh when his friend shared that bit of wisdom.   Nanuet continues, “Everyone does eventually. My people were much like you say you were, always ready to move on at the sign of trouble, when the need arose, or simply when they felt it was time for change. Adapting from that nomad way of life is not easy, you have to realize things are not as temporary, that each action has consequences and now you will be around to see what they are. You have friends, use our strengths to help you. I know you probably don't want to hear this Mister Jake, but we look up to you, you seem to have taken the position of chief in our little tribe.”   

Just when Jake recovered from not laughing, he was now challenged not to show the panic in his face at that comment.   Nanuet continues “The task is not an enviable one, but it is a position of honor and so far you have worn it well. I for one will be with you every step of the way. But that is enough of that for now.”   Keeping his poker face, Jake just listens politely while thinking He cannot be serious! They are looking to me for leadership! Mierda, what have I done? What am I going to do?   He mentally shakes it off

Nanuet accepts only some of the money from Jake, only a few dollars, and not without a few words. “Thank you very much Mister Jake, it has been a pleasure to be able to assist you in your work. All I ask now is for a paying position when it comes time to build the addition on to the Lucky Lady again. My money is running short, but I wish to earn my way and will not accept charity. Now, I need your help putting this contraption of a suit on, I can't even begin to figure it out."

Jake then takes Nanuet upstairs to assist him with the suit. Jake talks little beyond helping Nanuet getting dressed. "You look fine. If you want to pretend to be a sophisticated easterner, keep your money in the vest pocket." When Nanuet complies, Jake finishes adjusting the suit during which time his quick fingers replace the paper money in the vest pocket with five ten dollar bills. "Seems strange for me to be doing this. I was the youngest of my family, so I never helped anyone like this. Good luck Indian. Remember, Women are meant to be appreciated and complimented, not to be understood."

Nanuet took a look at himself in the mirror. The suit was different, but a good suit could help make anyone look good. "Thanks for the advice again Mister Jake, appreciated and complimented, not to be understood. I shall do my best to remember that. I'll be off now, thanks again for everything."

After Nanuet leaves Jake paces about out back of the saloon for a little while. Not able to focus long on any one of his concerns for long he finally gives up and mutters to himself, "There is no problem too big that it can't be ignored for a little while in order to spend some time with a pretty lady." 

Late afternoon Nanuet heads out of town and returns with a rather large bouquet of hand picked wildflowers, mostly of the same type he had shown to Minerva only a couple days before. He finds a piece of ribbon and binds the flowers together and places them aside. He then gets himself cleaned up and dressed for the evening.

After Minerva's bath she returns home to wait for Ruby.  Ruby shows up at the Comstock house and knocks on Minerva's door promptly at 5:00. She hears Minerva's voice and enters. "Senorita Ruby, I am so glad that you are here," she says and warmly embraces her friend. “I am so nervous. I have been going over and over your instructions. I am quite excited also, for surely the goddess Venus would not have sent you to me if she did not want me to tread this path." Her eyes grow momentarily stormy. "Still, I am not a patient woman and I am not very good at being subtle... and I do not care for this feeling of uncertainty. It will be a relief to know how Nanuet feels about me one way or the other. Now let us get to work." 

Ruby places the dress and accessories on the bed and sits Minerva down in a chair in front of a mirror. She starts brushing Minerva's long dark hair and Minerva notices Ruby looks a bit distracted but says nothing.  Finally Ruby speaks up. "I don't think I told you, but I really appreciate last night, it was very special and wouldn’t have happened without your help. I have been trying to figure things out today. You know, it's not that I didn't believe in the gods. I just couldn't understand why they would abandon me all this time." 

"I spent many hours as a child, trying to figure that out also. The gods do not abandon us, they are just busy and do not count time as we do. When we really require their assistance I believe that they do provide for us. They sent you to my aid, and me and Katherine to yours. Did they not? The gods have given us one another. The three of us complete a circle." 

“Oh, I’m not so sure the goddesses sent us all here, but I suppose it could have been fate,” Ruby continues to brush her friend’s hair. Minerva, smiles inwardly but says nothing to this, knowing that the three fates are gods also. 

Ruby continues "You said perhaps they left me alone so I could learn what happiness and love was really about. I have a confession to make." She moves forward and stands in front of Minerva. "You know how I feel about Jake. But I have never been in love before him. I thought I was once but I was wrong and this is nothing like that. And all the things I told you earlier today? That is how I feel about him. I mean, sure I've felt desire before but not like this, there is so much more to it." Ruby shakes her head quickly then stands behind Minerva again, starting to pin her hair up. "I just thought you should know. I might be an expert on kissing and other physical things but I'm no expert on love." 

"You are more of an expert that I on both counts!" she laughs. "We are bound to love only one in this life, Ruby. You are bound to Jake and he to you. Whether or not he says the words, it is no less true. I have a confession to make also." Minerva looks to Ruby with all the fear that a vulnerable heart can hold showing in her eyes. "I lied when I said that it would be a relief to know that Nanuet did not care for me. I know in my heart that we are bound in some way. I don't know WHAT I shall do if he turns me away."  Putting on a brave smile she says jokingly, "But with you on my side, this beautiful gown, and my newly learned lessons in love, that could not possibly happen. We have the goddesses on our side Ruby." 

Ruby is thoughtful for a few moments before a flash of concern crosses her face. She puts her hands on Minerva's shoulders and gently but persistently turns her around so she is facing Ruby. "I only wish the best things for you but do not confuse desire with love. I know I love Jake but we have spent a lot of time together. Even so I am not sure of his feelings for me, I don't think he knows himself. I don't think anyone can see something that he cannot see himself and I wish people would stop saying that.” Ruby sighs, “But after last night I am content to wait, sure that eventually he will figure it out. And I am not a patient girl either." 

"Now you... you BARELY know Nanuet, what, a week and a half? The giddy feelings of the beginnings of romance can make you not think straight; it is too soon to know that you could be bound together forever. The feelings you described to me earlier can be the start of love but also can be your body telling you it wants something. Why rush things? Let them take their natural course. You have all the time in the world. You don’t want the bad things that come with love, right? A broken heart is hard to mend, Senorita, you are better off not giving your heart until you are more certain." 

Minerva frowns as Ruby voices her own doubts of the day before, but she pushes them away. "No, It is more than ‘romantic’ feelings. If that was all it was at stake, I would not be so afraid. I do not know how we are bound, but after my own journey through the Veil of Dreams and the visit from Storm Eagle eye, I know that we are. And he is so sweet and comfortable. I feel like I have always known him” Minerva responds to Ruby's concerned look. "And I also know that it does not make any sense to you, but I have never felt such a strong connection to another and I must have faith that the gods will it so. I do have faith in the gods but I have always been alone and content to be so. Now I find that I must open my heart to another and I do not know how." 

Ruby looks deep into Minerva’s eyes. “I do not doubt you Senorita,” Ruby says warmly, “Only presenting you with other suggestions as well. I told you, I am happy for you.” Ruby smiles and turns Minerva back around. "I'm almost finished with your hair." She pins Minerva's black tresses up, leaving a few tendrils hanging down. She helps her pull her corset very tight, reminding her it will pay off in the end. She suggests that Minerva wear ruby earrings to match the dress but Minerva insists on wearing the crystallized olive leaf from last night’s ceremony, which she has hung on a silver chain, and her silver olive leaf earrings. They slip the dress on, and while it is a tiny bit big on the top, Ruby tightens some laces inside to pull it snug. She steps back and looks at the Spanish beauty. 

“You look beautiful Minerva, Nanuet is sure to fall in love tonight,” she smiles knowingly. “Try not to worry, you’ll be surprised at how things go if you can just relax. Besides, worrying gives you wrinkles,” she laughs. "This corset will give me wrinkles and how am I to relax if I can not exhale!" Minerva says with a grimace as she concentrates on breathing. "Trust me it will be worth it, for love is worth any price, no? Have a wonderful time and I expect a full report!” Ruby gives her a wink and a hug and with that slips out the door.

Once Ruby left the nervous Minerva she headed back to the Lucky Lady. Jake wanted to have dinner, and even though it was nothing special she always wanted to look nice for him. So she took her time getting ready, making sure everything was in place before heading back downstairs. She stopped in the kitchen, asking Maria what was for dinner and grabbed some candles while she was at it. She took a basket of breads and muffins and headed out to the main room, nibbling on some bread. She also got some wine from behind the bar. 

Nanuet arrived at the Comstock house wearing Jake's borrowed suit and carrying a large bouquet of flowers. He stood outside adjusting the suit and fidgeting. Now, remember all the things that Ruby said, just be yourself, she must like you, she did say 'Yes' after all. He cleared his throat, made one last adjustment of the sleeves on the shirt and then stepped into the Comstock House. 

"Good evening Miss Bea, good to see you again today. Would you happen to know if Miss Minerva is ready? She is to accompany to me to dinner this evening." 

Bea smiled at Nanuet "My, you look handsome this evening! If you would please wait in the parlor I shall tell Miss Florencia that you have arrived. Please feel free to serve yourself refreshments. " 

Meanwhile, upstairs Minerva is attempting to keep herself calm. She adjusts and readjusts the low neckline of her ruby red gown, and looks critically at her hair. Ruby had scooped it up in a mass of curls, revealing her long slender neck and a pair of dangling olive leaf earrings. Fidgeting with the soft tendrils of hair, which frame her face, she expresses her doubts to her gods and Luna. “I certainly hope that Ruby knows what she is talking about…. Yes, I will keep faith... I KNOW that you have sent her to my aid, but she is such an unlikely messenger.” she turns toward the bird “Yes, Luna I know you like Senor Nanuet. I do too. I just wish that I knew whether or not the feeling was mutual.” 

She turns this way and that admiring her reflection in the mirror and making little adjustments. “Still, Ruby certainly knows just the right outfit to wear to capture a man’s attention.” She says practicing her 'come hither' eyes as she picks up a bottle of perfume and dabs it on her neck, behind her ears and in the cleavage of her gown for good measure. She gives her reflection a crooked smile. “And if this dress doesn’t do the trick, I will just have to accept that elves are not like other men.” 

When she hears Bea knock on the door she takes a deep breath to calm her fluttering nerves before answering. Confident that the gods and, hopefully, Ruby know what they are doing even if she didn’t and knowing that her goddess given gifts were displayed to their fullest advantage, she follows Bea down the stairs.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 148, “Dinner Dates”, Thursday, March 23rd , 1882, 5:00 P.M.:*

Minerva enters the parlor to see Nanuet dressed in a suit. In his arms is a large bouquet of wild flowers tied loosely in a yellow ribbon tied in a bow. His back is to her as he nervously shifts his weight back and forth from one foot to the other. When he hears her enter he turns around quickly and his jaw drops immediately. Mierda, Nanuet says unconsciously in a whisper and he almost drops the flowers when he sees Minerva in the revealing dress. His eyes meet hers for a moment then slowly scan her from head to toe, absorbing every detail. Finally he composes himself and is able to speak. "I brought you some flowers, perhaps they should be put in water now?" He walks over slowly still entranced by her appearance and hands her the bouquet and a cactus flower. 

Minerva’s breath catches in her throat when she sees the hungry look in his eyes. “Well I guess he is like other men.” Refusing to blush at his leisurely perusal of her attire she buries her face in the fragrant blooms. “Oh, they are so beautiful! No one has ever given me flowers before. Gracias Nanuet”, she said as she stretches up on her toes and kisses him lightly on the cheek. “I saved this one for you to carry if you like or perhaps for your hair," He says referring to the cactus flower. “Oh Nanuet, such a lovely color! I recognize this one from our walk last evening. It was very sweet of you to pick these for me. Si, I shall wear it in my hair, but I have no mirror. Would you like to help me place it?” 

Nanuet finds himself blushing in reaction to the soft touch of her lips upon his cheek. He takes a step closer to her, his nostrils assailed by the beautiful scent of the perfume Minerva wears. With his free hand he tenderly sweeps her raven colored hair back revealing her ear. He gently places the delicate flower behind her ear and adjusts it so that it will stay in place. He is so close he can feel the warmth of her breath on him; he stays there for a moment, a tingling sensation covering his body, before taking a step back and smiling warmly. "There, that looks perfect." 

Overcome by the nearness of him, her heart pounding in her throat, Minerva stands frozen in time unable to move as he steps in and, with a gentle caress of his calloused hand, places the flower behind her ear. Her mouth is suddenly dry as her eyes lock with his and a warning, barely audible over the crashing waves of her turbulent emotions, whispers to herself that she is in very deep trouble. 

The moment is dispelled when one of the miners, who live in the house, enters the parlor in search of his spectacles, causing Minerva to jump back as though scorched by fire. Flustered and clutching her flowers too tightly, she excuses herself and rushes out of the room using the excuse that 'the flowers need water'. 

Unable to breath she rounds the corner and leans her back up against the wall and closes her eyes. She presses her hand to her pounding heart, fearing, as she had told Ruby, that it would explode right out of her. This is not a wonderful feeling at all, Ruby! . She thinks in a panic as she tries to breath in the too tight corset. She takes her time to regain her composure before returning to Nanuet.  He waited patiently for Minerva to return, taking the free time to calm his nerves. Has she grown even more beautiful since the last time I saw her? Is that possible? he thought to himself as he awaited her return. 

In only a moment she was back, descending the stairs, her long slender legs revealed with each stride down the steps. Nanuet offered his arm to the Spanish beauty and together they exited the Comstock Boarding house and made their way to the Promise City Hotel.

Jake enters through the side door of the Lucky Lady and notices Ruby sitting alone. He watches her for a minute, she is trying to appear patient. Jake judges she is slowly losing that battle. His spirits lifting he approaches her from behind. "Ruby, no matter what my troubles could be simply seeing you is like an elixir. You are a feast for my eyes and warmth for my heart." He lets his fingers drag softly across her shoulders and down her arm when he sits down next to her. "What shall we do for dinner?"

Before answering she leans over and kisses Jake softly on the lips. She takes her time, enjoying their kiss, before she pulls away. "I thought we could eat here," she gestures to the candles, "Unless you have other plans?"  He says, "We could go over to the Promise City Hotel, peek in the window and giggle at the Indian and the Spaniard." He pushes his hat back on his head and smiles a little to broadly. "No, you are my plans."

Ruby giggles, "Yes we could. But I would rather spend my time with you." She puts her hand on Jake's thigh. "I told Maria we were having dinner so she'll be bringing it out shortly. I don't think I told you, but I spent the entire morning, from right after you left for your meeting through lunch, counseling Minerva, then Nanuet, then Minerva again about courting, dating and love." She rolls her eyes, "I know, what do I know about love? I warned them," she shrugs with a smile.

"A new career for Miss West! Back east they pay big money for matchmakers." Jake smiles and avoids responding to Ruby's Love remark. Damn it, Ruby I am trying to figure it out! "I am certain with your guidance they are cared for well. Perhaps we should run over to the El Parador and send them some minstrels briefly? I'm sure for some pocket change they would be willing to make a stop there before the evenings work. Or have we meddled enough already?"

Ruby laughs, "We don't need to do that," and leans close to Jake, whispering something in his ear. He laughs heartily. "Sounds like you have been busy!"   "Yes, but it will be well worth it to see them both happy." Ruby smiles. "I can't wait to hear how it went. Minerva was so worried that Nanuet didn't care for her but I didn't want to give the surprise away. I'm sure they'll have a wonderful time and perhaps tomorrow there will be a new couple to talk about. I guess Aphrodite did have some plans for me." Ruby takes a sip of her wine. 

“So, you mentioned some troubles...” Her smile slowly fades as she looks Jake in the eyes with concern on her face, “Why don’t you tell me what’s on your mind? Maybe I can help?”  Jake's smile fades with Ruby's. "I'm sure you will help, I am confident you will be there for me." That is part of my problem Ruby West. "I didn't mean to bring a serious mood to dinner, I was supposed to help improve your mood. I am doing a pitiable job of that. I promise to share my burden with you, just not at dinner please. Later tonight or tomorrow, whenever you please, but allow me at least be uplifting company for you for now."

"Of course, baby." Ruby tries to give him a reassuring smile but it doesn't seem to be working so instead gives him another kiss. Maria comes out with the food and places it on the table for them, giving them a silly smile and chuckle before she scurries back into the kitchen. "Um... this smells good," Ruby says digging right in.

Ruby glances around the room, making sure no one is listening to them before continuing, “There is something I didn’t mention at our little meeting earlier. Judge Isby’s companion, Kevin, wears a magical ring with a blue stone. He says Kevin can always tell when someone is telling the truth or not. I did tell him I wouldn’t tell anyone,” she smiles, “But you’re not just anyone, are you?” Jake grins and lets her continue. 

“I’ve been thinking about this, I think we should bring some of those books here, and make it seen that we are doing it. That way if we are being watched, I mean, I’m sure we are, then Ringo won’t want to blow up the Lucky Lady. For now anyway." "It could work. Of course then we'd have to protect them, unless we only bring over ones that have no value. Either way we have to watch for thieves. Maybe even catch one?" 

"I thought it was a good idea. We could hide them, at least some of them, you know where. They haven't tried to get them from the El Parador yet. But if you think it's more unsafe that our current predicament than maybe we shouldn't. I'm already very worried about this place." "No, I don't think having books here makes us less safe." Jake glances around. "Let's not discuss that right here though." Ruby nods and changes the subject. 

“I was thinking, tonight… well... I’m going to go to the Gay Lady after work. I was thinking that I’m sure you could use some time away from me, I’m always hanging on you and maybe you’d just like some time alone for a change.” Ruby continues quickly, “I’m going to take Kate, a sort of girl’s night out. I think she could use the relaxation also. With Madge there, we’ll be safe so you won’t need to worry.” I hope he’s buying this… “I’ll walk back with Kate and stay with her at the El Parador, so I don’t wake you. I’m sure we’ll stay out late. And that way no one is walking alone.” 

Jake wonders if he hid the surprise and disappointment on his face. What did I do? Is this something to do with the goddess? A couple of nearly witty quips crawl out to his tongue and perish there. "Uh, sure, if that is what you want. Maybe the guys and I will find some trouble to get into. Girls night out, sounds like fun for you." He says and forces a smile on his face. You are an idiot Jacob Cooke, ask her what is wrong. 

Ruby looks down at her plate. She hadn't thought that Jake would agree so easily. Maybe he really did want time away from me. "Ok, it's a plan then," she says hesitantly. She picks at the food on her plate for a while before reaching for her wine glass and taking a few big gulps. Finally she looks up, "So... pictures tomorrow? At Fly's? And maybe we should try to get to the mine with Jeff. Or you should anyway..." 

"Pictures? Sure, we can do that tomorrow. You are right about the mine though I don't know if tomorrow works. You don't want to come?" Why doesn't she want to go to the mine? Why the sudden rush for a picture? Control your imagination you fool. Ruby looks surprised. "Oh, of course I want to go to the mine. I just figured it was your business, maybe you didn't want me there," she says nonchalantly. "Why doesn't tomorrow work? Do you have other plans already?" 

Realizing he was tensing up he relaxes a bit. "No, not me. I just don't know about Jeff Mills. He is so full of surprises I just don't know if I can get him to go tomorrow. I do need to get out there soon." Why wouldn't I want her there? Did I miss something? Is she mad at me? Did I do something wrong? "Ruby, did I.....um, did I... tell you that Rixton seconded my nomination of Chester for Marshall?" Jacob you coward, ask her! "He must be really impressed with our boy." 

Ruby furrows her brows at Jake’s comment. “No,” she says slowly, “You didn’t tell me about Rixton. I didn’t even know that Chester knew him. Well, if you want to, ask Jeff and see if he’s available, I know you’ve wanted to get there for a while. But Jake,” she looks him in the eyes, “He DOES work for us. He should be available whenever you want him available.” He almost looks nervous She keeps her eyes locked on Jake’s. “Is something wrong?” 

"No. Yes. No." Jake glances down at his untouched food and then back to Ruby. Forgot that was there. "Are you mad at me?"  Ruby looks at Jake quizzically. "Mad at you? Why would I be mad at you?" Ruby laughs, "I think by now you can tell when I'm mad. Why would you think that?" Ruby pauses in thought then continues suspiciously, "Should I be mad at you?" "No. No, you shouldn't." Jake looks uncomfortable. "I'm really being entertaining aren't I?" He finally lifts his fork and takes a bit of the food and thinks for a minute. "Tell me about your festival plans." 

Ruby thoughts are immediately swayed from the previous topic. She starts rambling about what she’s done already, putting Madge’s girl to the task of making them costumes and picking out songs. She reminds him that she asked Josie and the theater troupe to come and Fly's to be the official photographer. “Oh and my costume for the ball, I’m so excited, I have to stop by Mary Kelley’s and get her working on that. I’m not going to tell you what it is, it’s a surprise but I know you’ll love it! What are you going to dress as?” Ruby doesn't wait for an answer as she continues her excited speech. She doesn't notice that Jake isn't even paying attention to her. 

Finally they finish their meal. Even though it is only 7:30 Ruby is in a much better mood so she decides to start a set of songs early for the late dinner crowd. She sings passionately and looks relaxed, and she sings mostly cheerful and upbeat songs, a good portion of which are love songs.

As they make their way over to the Promise City Hotel, several people stop and make comments amongst themselves, some even bold enough to point. “Minerva notices and thinks darkly that tongues will be wagging tomorrow. She ignores the stares and slipping her arm tighter through Nanuet’s, continues to chat. He seems oblivious to the attention and escorts Minerva briskly to their destination. They enter the two-story clapboard building and are seated at a table in the corner. A woman in a calico dress greets the pair and asks for their drink orders. 

"Whiskey" Nanuet replies quickly. "I would like I a whiskey." "Oh, I'm sorry sir there is no alcohol served here, but we have a nice fresh brewed iced tea and nice cool lemonade." Minerva sits opposite Nanuet quite impressed with the elegant surroundings and appearing quite at ease, while inwardly she is as jittery as a Mexican jumping bean. "How am I going to hold myself together with lemonade?" she wonders but smiles easily at their hostess. "Lemonade will be fine. Gracias, Senora." 

She continues to attempt to make light conversation, discussing the news of the new Marshall and Helen Eastman as deputy. As they talk she forgets her nervousness and is once again amazed by how comfortable she feels around him.  Nanuet engages in the chatter, remarking how Berg has helped his friends out several times and that Jake respects him. He then mentions in a sarcastic tone that Ruby must be so thrilled that Helen Barker was the law now. "I had to repair two stools that Ruby took her frustrations out on when she found out" he said with a chuckle. "Those two women have no love for one another that is for sure. Not to change the subject but how is the planning for the festival going?" 

"It is going quite well." She says warming to her favorite topic. "It is only another week away and everyone seems to have their parts well in hand and, Thank the gods, Lori Gilson has agreed to keep things organized for me. There is so much to keep track of and I just can’t seem to keep it all straight. I seem to be so distracted lately" she says giving him a meaningful look as she reaches for her lemonade and causing the low cut gown to accentuate her more pronounced gifts, as Ruby had instructed her. 

Nanuet's eyes wander from his drink to the view presented to him. He clears his throat and practically chokes on the words he next tries to speak. "Oh good, glad to hear it." He gulps down some of his own drink before continuing. "If there is anything for me to do to help, besides the bit on my culture that is, just let me know. I'd be glad to help. Oh, I think our food is ready."  Minerva notices Nanuet's discomfort and quickly hides her grin behind her napkin. 

The same woman who served their drinks now serves them a dinner of breaded pork chops, roasted corn removed from the cob and candied sweet potatoes. A loaf of corn bread and whipped butter is also placed on the table in front of them.  "My how delicious!" Minerva says as she offers Nanuet the bread and butter. She also refills his lemonade treating him to the enticing view each time she leans forward.  She easily notices Nanuet diverting his eyes to her exposed cleavage each time she bends forward. He makes no comments about it though and the two enjoy the meal both discussing how good the food is and making other chatter. 

As he talks on she thinks about what she is doing and although normally she has no qualms about using her charms to get what she wants, she feels guilty taking unfair advantage of Nanuet. ”Perhaps Ruby’s instructions do not apply here. I am not comfortable either. I should just be myself and have faith that it will all work out."  When the meal is finished Nanuet takes Minerva's hand and smiles, looking into her eyes he speaks "Once again, I enjoyed your company. I must say that you are stunning in that dress. You are quite a beautiful woman Minerva, and very charming." 

Minerva’s heart is warmed by the sincerity that she sees in his eyes as she returns his gaze and clasps his hand in return. “Gracias Nanuet, You have made this a very special night for me. You have gone to a great deal of trouble, the beautiful flowers and the lovely meal. and you look so dashing in that fine suit, although I would wager that you would rather be in your usual garments, picnicking under the stars” she chuckles... I feel like a fairy princess in a storybook.” 

"I too feel as though this is all part of a fantastic story. I feel myself wanting to pinch myself to know if all this is all real. It seems like it is all happening so fast." Nanuet notices Minerva's expression drop slightly with those words. He quickly tightens his grip on her hand and places his other hand on top and tries to reassure her. "It is not a bad thing, just an observation. We have known each other only a short time, but I feel a strong bond with you. A bond that I would like to see become stronger." 

"Yes, Minerva says, hope flashing in her eyes, I would like that too but, I must be honest with you about my feelings. I have never felt this way before about another and it is rather frightening. Ruby suggested that I be subtle and use my feminine charms to make you fall in love with me," she says looking slightly embarrassed. "but that is just not my way. I also told myself that I would be patient, but I'm not very good at that either" she says with a crooked smile "What I am trying to say Nanuet, is that," she screws up her courage and rushes on... "I do not want to scare you away, but I cannot play games with you. I need to know how you feel about me. If you tell me that the bond that we share is spiritual only and that you have no other feelings for me than I will accept that as the will of the gods, but I fear that my feelings for you go deeper." She says, lowering her eyes as she nervously waits for his response. 

Nanuet smiles, and notices the woman who has waited on them for dinner seems to have at least half an ear on their conversation.  "This is probably bad timing" Nanuet says "but perhaps we should carry out this conversation elsewhere, somewhere more private. We could change clothes and then perhaps I can show you the grove that I have adopted and use as my home from time to time when I feel like staying out of doors, unless you have a different idea. Do not think I am making light of what you said, and you will have an answer, that I promise." 

Nanuet reaches into his pocket to retrieve the money he had received from Jake earlier so that he can pay for dinner. He notices that the amount has changed and he smirks. "See the Gods have blessed us already" he laughs, "my money seems to have multiplied while in my pocket." He pays for dinner, leaving a generous tip and escorts Minerva back to the Comstock house so that she can change to more comfortable clothes. "I'll be back in just a bit and we can finish our conversation."

Nanuet and Minerva walk over to the Comstock House and Minerva, rushes up the stairs to change into more appropriate clothes. She is quick about it, tearing through her wardrobe in search of more comfortable attire. She whips the gown over her head and pulls off the corset with a loud groan as her ribs are released from their cruel confinement. "Ah! That is so much better. Why would anyone willingly wear such a torture device?" she says inhaling deeply and kicking it across the room. "It is just not natural!" 

She quickly dons a simple white Spanish style peasant blouse that sits on the edge of her shoulders, but is not quite as revealing as Ruby's gown, and decides to leave on the miraculous pendant that was created during last night’s ceremony. She slips into a flowing brown suede skirt that hugs her tiny waist and a pair of comfortable boots, in which she places her silver dagger. She looks in the mirror to be sure that she is ready and realizes that her hair is much too fancy and so pulls out the pins releasing the mass of curls to fall loosely around her shoulders. 

Nanuet practically skips back to the Lucky Lady. He heads to his room and removes the suit, hasily but careful not to do any damged to the borrowed clothing. He slips on a pair of fringed leggings, moccasins and a leather vest adorned with many various symbols of the sun. He splashes some water on his face and then heads back to the Comstock to meet Minerva again. As he walks he scoops up about a half dozen pebbles in his hand. When he arrives, he says outloud to no one in particular "Here goes nothing." 

He begins throwing the pebbles one by one at Minerva's window, waiting about 10 seconds between each one . He then waits for her on the street below. Minerva looks down at the icons of her goddess Minerva and Jupiter on her dresser and lights a candle “I think that you are about to make your intent clear. I only ask that you guide me so that I do not make a fool of myself come what may. ” 

The response to her prayer is immediate and unexpected as she is hit in the arm by a small rock. She looks about trying to figure out what is going on when several more small rocks come flying through her window. She looks out to see the Indian grinning up at her. "I'll be right down!" she calls gaily. As she is about to walk out the door her eye is caught by the light of the moon shining on her flute. She tosses it in it’s tapestry bag and takes it with her as she flies down the stairs and into the yard, with an equally silly grin on her face. 

Nanuet hesitates for just a moment, but the moment is too long. Minerva is gone from the window in a flash before he can take his intended actions. Well I guess that means she'll just have to wait a bit longer he says to himself. He meets Minerva at the door and leads her to the grove across from the El Parador.  Minerva is entranced by the beauty of the grove. "Do you live here?" He replies, "Sometimes, less now than I used to, but I still come here when I feel like being out of doors. The priest at the church is kind enough to allow me to stay and I in turn tend to the plants and animals within." 

Nanuet gives her a tour of the grove and then they settle down in the area where he usually spends most of his time. He lays out a blanket for them to sit on. "So, you want to know how I feel about you? I will tell you this, that your advances do not go unnoticed, and my feelings for you are more than just spiritual. I am attracted to you in many ways and have the desire to pursue a romantic relationship with you. My words may not be eloquent and they certainly are simple, but that is me, this is what you get."

Minerva is relieved by his frankness but is also confused by his words at the same time. "I much prefer honest words to eloquent ones and I have already admitted that I am drawn to you in more than in a spiritual way, but I have never had a 'romantic relationship', and so although your words are simple, I am still confused by them." she says looking at him with big innocent eyes. Could you be more clear ?" Nanuet appears flustered by Minerva's comments. He stands up and paces for a few moments. Finally he kneels down beside her and leans in slowly, then kisses her tenderly on the lips. "Is that more clear?" he says, his voice wavering slightly. 

Minerva leans into the kiss, everything that Ruby taught her is forgotten, as he steals her breath away. When he pulls away she stares at him, with her heart in her eyes "Yes" she sighs softly. Nanuet responds to her answer with another kiss, more passionate than the first, wrapping Minerva in his arms. The two embrace each other for several moments, neither wanting the moment to end. Finally they separate, each looking deeply into the other's eyes. "You have stolen my heart Minerva." Nanuet says in a soft voice. “And you, mine" she whispers, no longer afraid let him see what is in her heart.

Nanuet and Minerva talk quietly for a while content in one another’s arms. Minerva looks up at the moon goddess Diana, smiling down upon them and contemplates the events of the night before, and what has transpired this evening. She gives thanks to the three goddesses. It grows late and the couple return to town, specifically the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 149, “Moonlight Serenade”, Thursday, March 23rd , 1882, 8:00 P.M.:*

Chester and Eduardo had showed the office to Berg and Helen and Eduardo filled them in on the basics of keeping the peace in town. A work schedule was drawn up. The rest of the day passed by uneventfully. 

Chester picks some wildflowers outside of town and shows up at the Promise City Hotel. Clarisse comes down the stairs and Chester greets her with a kiss. "Good evening, Clarisse. You look as lovely as always. I brought you some flowers. No roses, I'm afraid." She blushes. "These are wonderful without roses. You look handsome yourself. Where shall we go tonight?"   He says, 
"Minerva had other plans, so I thought we could just go to the Lucky Lady. If that's OK." 

She goes upstairs and asks her cousin. She returns and says "Julia says it's fine, seeing that you're a Marshall."  He replies, "Well, then let's go before she changes her mind."  They take a table in the corner and have a nice dinner. Chester tells her about how Mitchell Berg and Helen Barker are new marshals. He asks her out to the festival and she says yes.

Clarisse comments "I've seen you at church. I assume that you believe in the gods. Do you think they will bless our festival? Back at the boarding school I was taught that places like this town are avoided by the gods because of all of the hedonistic human behavior."

He says, "I believe the gods help guide us through our lives here on earth. I don't doubt that they'll bless the festival. Miss Florencia is very devout and energetic. I feel the gods are drawn to places like this. Many people here would benefit from the gods' interest. Anyway, isn't Dionysus worthy of worship?"

Clarisse replies, "Oh, the Headmistress explained about him and Pan. They are the left-over gods, so that those not worthy of worshipping a proper god will still have somebody to pray too. I was talking to my friend Beth about that recently and she agreed. Neither of us are sure why the Priestess decided to honor him, unless it is her way to hook all of the heathens who frequent the saloons into becoming regular churchgoers."

He says, "Maybe. It would keep the church healthy. More likely she wants all the gods and townspeople to feel welcome. Even the left-overs." Chester says with a wink. "You never know when one of the Olympians is listening."

Chester becomes distracted by the man who has entered the room. He is wearing tight fitting pants, a sleeveless shirt and low shoes, which make it obvious that he is unarmed. But he does not appear to be a man who needs weapons to cause damage. The man stands six-foot-six and weighs somewhere between 250 and 275 pounds. He is very muscular, with bulging biceps and a thick neck. His head is bald and his nose appears to have been broken before. The man appears to be fully human, although before this moment Chester has only seen that type of physique on a half-ogre.

He thinks to himself, Looks like a half-ogre, but he could pass pretty well for human. As long as he doesn't cause a problem, I've got no beef with him. Ah. Here comes Jeff.   Jeff Mills goes over to the man and ask him to check his weapons at the door. The half-ogre says, "I'm not heeled. See?"  The large bald man then says "I'm looking for the Deputy Marshall. Is he around?" Jeff briefly glances in Chester's direction but does not point him out to the man.

Chester gives Jeff a quick look. He continues talking with Clarisse about her life at the boarding school. The lawman glances back at the bar and sees the man still there. He sighs. "Excuse me, Clarisse. Duty calls again. I think we'll need to go to Tombstone if we want some peace." Chester strolls over to the half-ogre. "I'm Deputy Marshall Martin. Who are you?"

He replies in a deep voice that has a slight hint of an Irish accent, "My name is Finnigan. Come with me, you're wanted elsewhere."   Chester raises an eyebrow. "Going to tell me where I am wanted?"   He says, "Another saloon. Let's go, the boss doesn't like to be kept waiting."  Chester says, "Let me say goodbye to my friend, please." The man says, "Make it quick." 

Chester goes back to Clarisse. "I have to go. I'll make this up to you later. We're going to be at another saloon. Jeff can walk you back. I'm really sorry." Chester kisses her on the cheek. "I'm not sure about this. He doesn't look like a nice person." "I'll be fine. Don't worry."  Chester walks back. "Let's go. Don't want to keep the boss waiting."

Kate watched from a few feet away, getting a bad feeling from this stranger. If someone needed help from the law they would say so right out. Someone trying to get Chester alone was suspicious at least.  Kate nodded at Chester and walked by with her tray.  Kate stepped out onto the porch of the Lucky Lady, watching where Chester and the man disappear to.

Jake's table has been rather dull this evening. The winning keeps alternating between the players Alfredo Garcia, Carl Berman, Don Wainwright and Efron White (who is a miner at the Lucky Deuce Mine).

Manuel Gonzales walks into the Lucky Lady at around 10:00 P.M. with a broad smile on his face, and takes a seat near the stage to listen to Ruby and Kate's music.   Ruby is quite surprised and delighted to see Mr. Gonzales, not in disguise, and in her saloon. She immediately switched to some Elven songs, which the crowd seemed to love.  Kate smiled at her teacher and kept playing through the set. Ruby was in wonderful voice tonight, the idea of a night out seemed to agree with her. 

Once Ruby took her bow, Kate fetched her apron and went over to their teacher. "That's a big smile," she said. "Care to share where it came from?"    He replies, "Chihuahua".  She replies, "Isn't that a kind of dog? Or have you been drinking?"   

He answers, "Yes to both. It is also the name of both a Mexican Province and a Mexican city that serves as the Province's Capitol.  That city is where the breed little dog originated from. Yesterday I brought my little bird Morgana and her friend Hank down there on an errand. I ran into an old friend, and went back there today to spend some more time with her."  "Oooh, it's that kind of smile," Kate teased. "I'll get you a glass of wine to celebrate that smile. I hope we'll see you now and then," she said with a saucy grin and went to get the drink.    

Ruby approaches Mr. Gonzales and kisses his cheek. "Hi! It's been a while since I saw you last." Ruby plops herself down in the chair next to him. "I hope you've been staying out of trouble,"  He blushes.   Ruby catches the blush. "Mr. Gonzales! You have been getting into trouble! Well, good for you, it's about time," Ruby laughs. 

Ruby smiles michiefvously. "I have a favor to ask. I'm hoping you can come by on Saturday. I'd like to try that thing I've been working on with you and Madge, but you said it would be best if you were here. So can you come?"    He replies, "Certainly, I do not have any plans for that day."

She says, "And thank you for Saturday. I guess you've heard of the boxing that goes on and many of our patrons leave to go see that. Well, all the patrons that can get in anyway. So it's about time to try that skill out I believe." Ruby squeezes his arm. "So, any reason you came out tonight, or just visiting with your little birds?"

He says, "Well, Ginnie is reading in my library. She's a nice girl, but tonight I felt more like music and adult company. Plus I missed the two of you."  Ruby is a little taken aback by Mr. Gonzales comment. There was warmth behind it, a warmth Ruby hadn't really considered before. She smiles, "Well, I'm glad you did, I missed you too." 

Although relieved that he was able to distract Ruby, and pleased that she seemed to be in a good mood, Jake remained suspicious. Even the joy of listening to Ruby sing did not wash away all of the nagging doubt. He consciously avoided making large bets tonight knowing that he was distracted.  When he notices the old elf enter the room he flags Katherine over when she passes by. "A whiskey Mrs. Kale, and would you ask Senor Gonzalez if he would have a word with me at the next break?"

"Of course, I'll take care of it." Kate took drink orders from the others at the table and stopped by Mr. Gonzales and Ruby's table with his wine on the way back. "Ask him what he's been up to the last day, Ruby. I'm sure it would be interesting," she laughed.   Ruby raises an eyebrow, "So what have you been up to?" She looks over to Jake's table. "Maybe you'd better wait to tell me, it looks like Jake is going on break now."

As she set his wine down she said quietly, "Jake would like to talk to you at his next break."   Kate then moved back to Jake's table with the drinks.   Jake chats briefly with his players as they break, congratulating them on their fine play and encouraging them to be back in twenty minutes. He then heads over behind the bar and palms a candle while saying hello to Henry. Jake then moves over towards the stairs and waits.  Gonzales tells Ruby "Excuse me." He stands and walks over to Jake.

"Senor, if you would be so kind?" Jake indicates the stairs. At the top he opens the door to one of Hoovers storage rooms and lights the candle with the enchanted dagger. After Gonzalez has entered and closes the door behind. "Again Senor, if you would be so kind to keep our conversation confidential? I have news to share and advice to ask of you."

Gonzales replies, "Confidential? And I am expected to believe that Ruby won't ask you to repeat everything we say together? Mr. Cook, I am a man who can be trustworthy, but if what you have to say could bring potential harm to any of my relatives or my little birds then no, I will not promise to keep your secrets."

"Forgive me Senor, I did not make myself clear. I am feeling a bit emotional and do not know the appropriate words to use when referring to the special skills you and your apprentices have." Jake points to the candle. "Could you make it so others cannot listen in on us? You may freely tell whoever you desire what I tell you. Ruby and Katherine know most of what I am going to say, and will know the rest soon enough."

"Ah. you wish the privacy spell," Gonzlales states. He removes a handkerchief from his pocket and unfolds it. A green powder is within which he pinches onto the candle and then casts the incantation. "It is done, we now have the privacy you desire. What is it that you wish from me?"

"First, you are correct your birds and your family may be in danger. You probably know most of this, but may not know it all." Jake quickly and succinctly tells the facts of the Cowboy story to date, including all the recent happenings. "I felt that it was important that you knew everything that I did in this matter to protect your family. So the last serious threat seems to be Johnny Ringo, who also appears to be a wizard. Unfortunately in giving a book to him, Katherine has let it be know she can be black mailed. Between that and all the blood that has been spilt I do not believe I can convince Mr Ringo to flee or come to terms. In order to protect those I care about I find myself decided to hunt down this Johnny Ringo and kill him." 

Jake stops and looks at Gonzalez. "Not that killing is foreign to me, but I have never chased down a man to kill him." Jake shakes his head. "That is not the advice I need Senor. Ruby has told me that he has some magic that protects him from bullets. We have seen it work against the Indian's rifle shots. I need to know about this protection. Is there a way through it?" Jake hands him the revolver with the incendiary bullets in it. "Will these bullets penetrate his protection? Would his protection stop my knife?"

Gonzales replies, "I honestly do not know. There are a number of factors at work here. First, I would need to know exactly what type of magical protection he was using. There are many different kinds and they all work differently. Second, I would need to evaluate each against the magical weapon being used. Another factor would be magical ley lines of the earth and where he or you were in relation to them. Then there is the other factor of the accuracy of the attack itself. 

Mr. Cook, Ringo's biggest advantage isn't magic, it is his allies. If you go off alone into land that he and his men know well and you do not then you are at a great disadvantage. And bringing your friends could endanger them as well. His other advantage is that he has scared you. You now lack the confidence that I have seen before from you. Going off with that attitude would almost ensure your death."

"Fairly put, Senor. I understand my mental state and will address that. I do not intend to hunt this man like Nanuet would. I will hunt him like Jake Cook knows how. I also know I cannot do this thing alone, and that even if I wanted to those I am trying to protect would not allow me to." Jake takes back the gun from Gonzalez. "So that is why I am so out of sorts, Senor. I am convinced of a course of action to save those I care about that must put them in danger." 

Jake sits on a case of whiskey. "I am a man of odds Senor, I was looking for ways to improve them. I will take apart Ringo's organization a man at a time, I will use every dirty trick I know, I will be relentless and cruel to those who would oppose me in this matter. It would help my confidence immensely to know the next time I meet Johnny Ringo I have a way to kill him."

Gonzales replies, "There are no guarantees Mr. Cook. However, as you say, you are a man of odds, I believe that I could increase those odds.  There is a certain spell that I know which has the ability to negate magic in a specified area. The effect is only temporary, lasting less than a minute, but in that time any magical spell would cease and magic items would temporarily stop. Katherine, Ruby and Sonoma are not experienced enough to learn that spell, however I could provide each with a magical scroll containing that spell which they can read. 

Note however that the creation of a spell scroll takes time. Thankfully young Ginnie appears to have an aptitude for some of the preliminary steps of that and would be willing and able to assist. But I doubt that I could produce more than one such scroll a day, and under ideal circumstances I would want them to practice using it at least once before being required to do so in a combat situation."

Jake listens carefully to what the old elf says and then is quiet for a moment. "If you would take that course of action Senor, I would be in your debt. There is much work I need to do, I did not mean to imply I was riding to Galeyville tonight. Perhaps we will have the time needed to prepare for such an encounter." Jake stands. "Gracias Senor Gonzalez, Gracias. If other wisdom occurs to you, I would be interested in listening to it." Jake pauses to make certain Gonzalez has nothing else to say to him before extinguishing the candle.

Gonzales returns downstairs and to the main room. Both Kate and Ruby notice that the relaxed happiness that was on his face earlier is now gone. He bids them both goodnight, with a forced smile, and then departs out the front door.  Kate watching her teacher walk away. Obviously Jake had told him some things he didn't want to hear. 

Jake jokes with the men waiting for him at the table and restarts his game.  Ruby is oblivious to all the drama surrounding her. Instead she approaches Kate. "Let's go now, it's 10:45 and my last set is over. Harry can play for the customers who are left."    She says, "Yes, in just a moment. Chester just went off a while ago with some man, I didn't like the look of him," she said, I want to wait until I knew he is safely back.

As Minerva and Nanuet approach the saloon they see Ruby and Kate on the porch. They approach, both eager to speak to Ruby about the nights events. "Good evening Miss Kate, Miss Ruby. Things are well I hope?"

Kate says, "As far as I know. Chester was just called away, I believe to the Palace. I hope everything is alright. Ruby and I were just on our way out. We have a little stop to make on the way home. You two look like you had a good night," she said with a smile.  "Sorry to have delayed you, Ruby. Are you ready?"

Ruby saw the smile on Nanuet and Minerva's faces. "I guess I don't need to ask how things went?" she giggles. "And Kate is right, we're just on our way out. How about we meet up tomorrow and you two can tell me all about it."  Nanuet says, "Sounds like a good plan to me, should we set a time? Speaking of time where are you two headed this late?"

"Oh I do have some plans tomorrow but I'm sure you'll find me around," Ruby smiles. "Kate and I are having a girl's night out tonight at the Gay Lady. We would have asked Minerva but figured she might be busy. Now excuse me, I‘m going to go in and say good bye to Jake."  Ruby approaches him even though he is in the middle of a card game. She waits for the hand to be over then interrupts. "Jake? I'm going to leave now."

He excuses himself from the game, "I'll only be a minute." He walks her to the door. "Have fun. Um, is everything really alright? No, no, I know of course it is." He looks into her eyes, brushes the back of his hand down her check and gives her a brief kiss before turning quickly and heading back to the game. Compose yourself Cook!

Ruby didn't have time to respond to Jake before he walked away. She sighs. I guess he really did want to be rid of me... Ruby puts a smile on her face then heads back to Kate. "Ready!" she says faking some cheeriness. She was good at acting and she would fool even herself.

Nanuet replies, “OK, you know I'll be around here anyways. See you then.  Nanuet nods to Kate and then leads Minerva inside following Ruby.   Kate says, “I'm ready, dear. Let's go." Kate breathed out a sigh of relief as they walked out and she saw Chester coming back out of the Palace. She went with Ruby with a lighter heart than a few moments before.

Nanuet finds a table and helps Minerva get seated. He then gets a bottle of whiskey and a couple of glasses then heads back to the table. "Here, this is for the drinks we were denied earlier. I think we both could have used one then, I know I was a bit nervous." He pours two ample glasses of whiskey, handing one to Minerva.

"At least one!" she said smiling into his eyes.  “Do you remember the first time that we met? You were not quite so cordial then, and refused my invitation to join me for a glass of whisky. So much has happened since then. I think that now that we understand one another better that it would be appropriate to toast to 'new beginnings'“

"To new beginnings!" Nanuet exclaims and raises his glass. The two glasses clink and they down the whiskey quickly. There are a few more drinks and some more light conversation. Soon though the excitement and nervousness of the day has both of them yawning." 

"I think perhaps it is time to call it an evening. May I walk you back to your room?" Nanuet puts the remains of the whiskey bottle back behind the bar and then walks Minerva back to the Comstock house. "Now I have a surprise for you, when you go up to your room, open the shutters and I shall give it to you." He gives her another sweet kiss before opening the door to the boarding house.

"Another surprise? You are not what you appear Senor, You seem to be FULL of surprises." she narrows her eyes in mock suspision. "You are not going to throw more rocks at me are you? she teases and before he can answer she gives him one last kiss and bounces up the stairs. She hurries over to the window and throws open the shutters.

As Nanuet looks up to Minerva he flashes back to earlier in the day when Ruby helped him prepare for this moment: Nanuet knocked lightly on the door to Ruby and Jake's room. 

"Come on in!" Ruby replied in her bubbly voice. Nanuet slowly opened the door and scanned the room. Ruby was there standing in Jake’s shirt looking sleepy. Nanuet took one step into the room. "No one else is here right, I mean Jake isn't coming back right away is he? I... well I am a bit embarrassed, I've been thinking about this and I don't know if I can do it." 

“No, Jake should be out for a while,” Ruby replied. “And of course you can do it.” She took his arm and gently but persistently guided him into one of the soft chairs, “If you care for her, you will do it. And if she cares for you, there is no way she will see anything but the most perfect performance. And I have a secret to share that will help you.” 

Ruby took one of the decanters and poured two glasses half full of whiskey. She pushed one towards Nanuet. “When you sing a song of woe, you must think of something sad, to get you in the right frame of mind. It affects everything about you, the way you stand, the way your voice sounds. You think of your most sad memory and it comes out through the song. Likewise, you sing a song of love and friendship that is what you must think of. Think of the love from your family and from us,” she smiled knowing Nanuet knew what she meant, “And the fun times we have had and the closeness we share. You must pass on the love and friendship through the song as you sing. And she will feel the love and friendship and be grateful.” Ruby raised her glass to her lips and sipped. 

“And if that doesn’t work try the liquor,” she giggled. “Now, the first thing to do is choose a song, unless you have one in mind already?” 

"I have not chosen one yet. The songs of my people are moving and beautiful, but she will not understand the words. I want this to make an immediate impression, not to have to explain it to her. I need to find a song that expresses how I feel, that I want to explore things further with her, that she is a beautiful and intriguing woman. That there is unlimited potential for the two of us should we move forward together. And it needs to be in English. Any ideas? You know quite a few songs." 

"Well, let's see." Ruby starts singing some songs for Nanuet. He is very choosey commenting, "That's not quite right... not the feeling I want to get across... too sad... not sure about mentioning true love just yet... too difficult to sing that one..." 

As Ruby exasperatedly sings the 21st song Nanuet reacts, "That's it! That's the one, it's perfect!" Ruby smiles and drinks another glass of whiskey. "Thank Aphrodite; I don't know how many more songs I know!" She laughs at her own joke, "Nanuet, I love to see this change that has come over you. Even your eyes are smiling when you talk about her." 

Nanuet is smiling, humming the tune to the song when Ruby mentions seeing changes in him. "Is it that obvious? Perhaps she already knows my intentions then? Regardless I want to do this. I want to make it known. I am sure you need a break. Perhaps now that we have picked the song you can actually teach me to sing it next time." 

“It’s obvious to me, maybe not as obvious to her. This will prove to her that your intentions are strong and true and that you will make a worthy partner.” Ruby sits. “If you give me a few minutes I can start teaching it to you. When will you sing it? And I think you should take her on a real date, girls like that, you know? A nice restaurant for a change where you both can get dressed up and enjoy.” 

"Well I planned on serenading her with the song, like I have heard about in stories. I was hoping to awaken her by making a noise outside her window and then singing from the street below. That seemed appropriate to me." Nanuet pauses then fiddles with his braid for a minute. "A nice restaurant huh? Where around here is a nice restaurant, to me anywhere they cook your food is nice! Other problem is that I don't have much money right now, but with the addition being put on the Lady I figured I would be making a bit when that starts. Sure, we can start now if you like, I guess I will be the one doing the singing now anyways, so you can rest your voice." 

"The Promise City Hotel is the nicest restaurant in town. I am SURE Minerva would like to get dressed up and have you take her there." Ruby pauses in thought. "Yes, we will need you now with the addition and also more guard duty at night as Chester is busy with his new job. Perhaps it's time we ask Jake about a bonus for you..." Ruby smiles knowingly while tapping her lips. "Ok, let's hear you sing." 

"Ok, here goes nothing..." ... So forget about your yesterdays of sorrow 
And forget about the darkness you have seen,  For there's only you and me at the edge of an endless sea, And remember that the only time is now .” 

Nanuet’s voice is passable, to anyone listening it would have been a routine performance, not spectacular but not painful to the ears either. Ruby claps her hands. “Nanuet that was great! She’s sure to love it. You just have to keep practicing a bit. When will you do this, soon?” 

"Well then I should go see if they have any tables available for this evening. Then perhaps after I escort her home I shall present my song to her. Thanks so much for all your help Miss Ruby. Jake sure is a lucky guy. The two of you are great friends." 

Ruby gives Nanuet a warm genuine smile. “Thanks Nanuet, you can have my help anytime.” She kisses him on the cheek. “Tonight will be perfect, she’ll love it. Oh and don’t forget to wear something nice, maybe borrow a suit from Jake?” Ruby heads to the closet and pulls out Jake’ gray suit. “Try this, it should fit. And flowers, girls love flowers. We love chocolate too,” Ruby giggles. “Just be yourself, try that. She’s sure to adore you if you be yourself.”

Nanuet forces his mind back into the present. He looks up at the moon smiling down upon him and then at the woman doing the same. He gives her a smile and then begins to sing: 

_Oh I know there is no place you can go to 
And I know you don't know anyone at all 
So come walking in the sun with me my little one 
And remember that the only time is now 

Well strange is the story your eyes tell me 
And quiet all the few words that you say 
So come and hold my hand for you see I'd understand 
And remember that the only time is now 

Oh I come to you a ragged laughing stranger 
And you come to me an angel of the night 
So I'll dance and we will sing, for it doesn't mean a thing 
To remember that the only time is now 

So forget about your yesterdays of sorrow 
And forget about the darkness you have seen 
For there's only you and me at the edge of an endless sea 
And remember that the only time is now _

Minerva sits on the window seat in the moonlight, tears streaming down her cheeks as she is entranced by the bitter sweet words. Nanuet's rich baratone voice washes away the sadness of the song, bringing comfort and joy to the words. "How does he know my heart so well? How can that be? We have only just met?" and yet she can see that he knows the truth of them as his eyes smile up at her in mutual understanding. 

When the serenade is over Minerva is unable to speak, not trust herself to say the right words she disappears from the window, but quickly returns and places the flute to her full red lips. She sits, smiling down at him, with tears of happiness in her eyes while she softly plays the haunting melody back to him.

Nanuet smiles as the sounds of the flute meet his ears. He waits, staring up at the Spanish beauty seated in the windowsill above him the moonlight washing over her figure. When she finishes he blows a kiss to her and says "I will miss you until tomorrow. Sleep well Minerva."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 150, “The Palace and the Gay Lady”, Thursday, March 23rd , 1882, 10:30 P.M.:*

Chester follows the man east and then north, stopping in front of the Palace Saloon. They enter the building and Deacon McCoy begins to ask Chester for his gun until he notices the badge. "Ah, the lawman who knows how to shoot he comments." The tall man gestures to a door and says "The Boss is waiting for you in there."  Chester nods to McCoy. He opens the door and enters. "Evening, Mr. Adair. What's this about?"

Adair replies, "It's about you Mr. Martin. Today our Association voted to keep you on for the next three months. I want to know a little about the man who I just hired to protect me and my business. You can begin by telling me who you work for - the Merchant's Association, Mr. Berg or Mr. Cook. Next I would like to know what your opinion is about having to work alongside a woman and a stinking elf. Lastly, I would like to hear more about your military background."

He replies firmly, "I work for the Merchant's Association. Mr. Berg is now my direct superior, though. Any orders would have to go through him. If you're going to call Deputy Rodriguez a 'stinking elf,' I have nothing further to say to you." Chester pivots on his heel.   Adair says nothing as Chester moves to walk away. Neither McCoy or Flannigan make any attempt to stop him. One of the working girls at the Palace does make eye contact with Chester on his way out, and he reads a combination of both fear and pity in her gaze.

He gives her a look that says, I know what I'm doing. Once he leaves the Palace, though, he shudders. I hope I did the right thing. maybe Adair and Ringo will try to kill me and get each other instead. 

Looking around, he walks back to the Lucky Lady. He sees Ruby and Kate on the front porch.    "Good evening ladies. Where are you two going?"  Kate breathed out a sigh of relief as they walked out and she saw Chester coming back out of the Palace.    Ruby replies, "Good to see you return, Katherine here was worried about you! We're going to the Gay Lady to see my friend Madge."

Kate says, "I was worried. Adair doesn't seem to have many qualms when it comes to getting what he wants. We're all meeting tomorrow again, you'll let us all know if it was anything serious?"   Kate went with Ruby with a lighter heart than a few moments before.  "I'm ready, dear. Let's go."   As they walk over to the Gay Lady Ruby pushes the thoughts of Jake out of her mind. She was determined to have fun tonight, without Mr. Cook. 

On the subject of Mr. Cook, he has just asked the reason for Helen Barker’s interest in the Deputy position.    Niles Hoover replies, "Well, according to Harry she wanted the Deputy Marshall's job for three reasons, absolutely none of which have anything to do with law enforcement in this town. Her main reason was what she said to us at the meeting, she wants to play poker at your table again Job. But she's superstitious, won't play without her loaded colt strapped to her boot. So with a badge she won't have to check it. 

Her second reason was to promote woman's rights, wanting them to be included in the vote if the town decides to incorporate. Her final reason is that she wants to be able to shoot Johnny Ringo dead. She took his comment last weekend that forced her to disarm very personally and wants revenge. With the badge there won't be repercussions for that. Can you imagine that, her wanting to actually get into a gunfight with a killer like him just because he embarrassed her!"

Jake just shakes his head. "You are right, she is muy loco." Jake downs a second shot of tequila. "She and Ruby are also having quite an argument at the moment too. All of this can only lead to trouble." As he is pouring a third shot Jake adds, "Of course we can't have too many people trying to kill Ringo."   Or too many people wanting to play at my table either," Job laughs. 

Hoover says, "Yeah, come to think of it, is it really a bad thing to have somebody whose main goals in life are to give us their money and kill our known enemies?"  Jake raises his glass to Niles and Job. "That is why I like partnering with you gentlemen, your unique ability to find good in what to others appears like insanity." Jake gives them a wink and downs the tequila with a shudder.   Niles and Job both decide that they prefer whiskey instead and grab a bottle. 

Chester sits back down next to Clarisse. "Can I have a double whiskey? Thanks."  She asks, "Chester. What's wrong?"    He replies, "Nothing. Just wondering if I did the smart thing."   She says, "I'm sure you did the right thing. That's one of the things I admire about you."  He answers, 
"Oh? What else is there?" They talk for another hour until it gets late and for him to walk her home.

Ruby takes Kate’s hand as they enter the bustling saloon known as the Gay Lady Dance Hall and Saloon.  Madge Duprey was up on stage and Ruby caught her gaze and she nodded in return. She leads them to the crowded bar where no space is available. A couple of men move out of the way so they can get closer and Ruby gives them a dazzling smile, “Thanks, boys.” She turns back to Kate, “Now, what can I get you?” she yells over the music. 

"Wine if they have it," she yelled back. "Is it always like this in here?"   “Yes!” Ruby responds with a laugh. She orders Kate’s wine and herself some whiskey. The drinks arrive quickly, the bartender recognizing Ruby. Ruby hands Kate her wine and hold up her whiskey, “To always being friends,” Ruby toasts, clinks her glass on Kate’s and drinks it down quickly. 

Kate took a healthy swallow of the wine and toasted, finishing it off with a hug. "So what do we do? The only other time I did anything like this was our visit to the Palace, and that didn't go so well," she laughed. Kate’s thoughts are interrupted by a voice from the stage. 

Madge states, “Now normally I’m done for the night, but I’m going to sing one last song and I’d like to invite my friend Miss Ruby West up to the stage to sing it with me.” Ruby tries to shake her head no, but a couple of hands are already pushing her up to the stage. She feigns being embarrassed but heads up. The men in the crowd start cheering, and leering, and there are some crude comments called out. Ruby grins at the attention and smiles, “Now, now, you have many fine and beautiful woman here who are more than willing to dance for you, you’ll have to make do with my vocal talents tonight.” There are some groans from the crowd but Ruby just laughs. Then Madge and Ruby launch into the song, taking turns singing different parts as if they had practiced it a million times. 

_Oh hard is my fortune and hard is my fate, 
Controlled by my mother so early and late, 
And when I get married just to end all the strife, 
Controlled by a man for the rest of my life. 

O, young men go a-courting' they dress up so fine, 
They cheat the girls up, that is all their design; 
They'll titter, they'll tatter, 
They'll laugh and they'll lie, 
They'll cheat the girls up till they're ready to die. 

When young men go a-courtin' they stay up all night, 
Get out in the mornin' and look like a fright; 
They saddle their horses, they rock and they reel, 
Dag-gone them old girls, how sleepy I do feel! 

O, bachelor's hall it is bound to be best, 
Get drunk or stay sober, lay down take your rest, 
No woman to scold you, no children to bawl, 
So happy is the man that keeps bachelor's hall. _

*The Bachelor’s Hall by Lesley Nelson-Burns 

Ruby and Madge curtsey to the thundering applause, and once it dies down a bit Ruby makes her way back to Kate. “Oh that was fun!” She motions for another whiskey. “So, what do you want to do tonight? I see a few men giving you glances Katherine Kale. Or would you rather keep this a true girl’s night out? We can drink and dance or just talk.” 

Kate blushed and said, "Are you sure they aren't just looking at you, Ruby? I think.... I think I might like to dance, and then talk. But not so much with the drinking, at least for me." 

“I’m sure Kate they are looking at you. Why do you never think men look at you? You’re a pretty girl. And look at all the dirty mining town women around here,” Ruby laughs. “Alright, let’s dance then.” She takes Kate’s hand and they head out to the dance floor. 

It isn't long after they go out to dance that some men ask to cut in and they go off with different respective partners. Kate was surprised to find that some of them indeed seemed to watch her rather than Ruby or Madge. An hour later Kate sat back down exhausted, followed shortly by Ruby. "How was your time in Tombstone? I know you were looking forward to getting away." 

Ruby smiles at Kate, although she now looks a bit distracted. “It’s was wonderful actually.” Ruby starts telling Kate about Tombstone but her mind was on Jake and how she wished he was the one dancing with her instead of some drooling strange men. She tells her about the show and all the romance that they shared. She left out the picnic, feeling that moment was too special and magical to share just yet. Out of the corner of her eye she sees another man about to approach her. “Kate, why don’t we go back to your room? It’s getting late and we will be more comfortable there.” 

"If you like," Kate said, pushing away her only half drunken glass of wine. She and Ruby made the short walk back the El Parador and up to her room. Ginnie wasn't there yet. Kate would have to go get her after they finished their talk.

Back at the Lucky Lady, Niles and Job continue to sit and drink with Jake until the last patrons decide to leave. The Lucky Lady is then locked up for the night. Harry and Niles head off back to their rooms at the Double Eagle Boarding House. Chester walks Maria back to her room at the El Parador. Jeff heads upstairs to his room. Job bids Jake goodnight before leaving to head back to his house.

Kate could tell Ruby was becoming quickly distracted as they enter her room. “Anything you want to talk about?” she asks. Ruby smiles at her friend. Kate could always tell when something was up. 

Ruby begins by telling Kate about her dream she had in Tombstone about the goddess Aphrodite. How Minerva told her it wasn’t a dream but a trip to the Veil of Dreams where Aphrodite herself came to Ruby to implore her to become a believer. And if she did she would have the love that she desperately longed for. “And I wouldn’t have believed it if not for this,” she holds out her hand, palm up, the wound still looking fresh, “And the rose. The one I brought to that ceremony. It’s the one from my dream; I woke up with it in my hand.” 

"I can hardly believe myself that you believe it. Just a few days ago you were quite firmly stating your disbelief in the gods," Kate said.  Ruby sighs. “I know. But honestly, it’s not that I didn’t believe in them, I just…You know I’ve had some… troubles and I just couldn’t understand why the gods would abandon me like that. I was only a child! What could I have done?” Ruby has a sad look in her eyes but before long it vanishes. “But I guess now they want me to know something different. There is something else on my mind too.” 

“One of the things about Eastman, something you don’t know but something I told Jake recently… A very long time ago, when I was younger, I was always surrounded by people being fake, especially boys who thought if they kissed up to me they might one day share in the…” Ruby stops speaking, realizing that Kate didn’t know about her background and where she came from. “Well, let’s just say they thought they would get something from me. So one day, there were some boys over, so to tease them I took off one of my rings and threw it in the lake. I declared that whoever found it, I would marry. Well, they all dived in and tried to find it, including George.” Ruby laughs, "No one ever found it." 

“Now I know you think I’m crazy for telling you this but there is a reason. I had a dream last night, this time it was a real dream, not one I woke up with any injuries. Actually when I woke I felt happy and content and maybe even excited. Which is strange, given the dream.” She proceeds to tell Kate the same dream she told Jake that very morning, about her and Jake being all dressed up and being so happy surrounded by friends, the people they considered their family and the contentment and love Ruby felt with Jake. 

“Well, I sort of lied to Jake a tiny bit. Not exactly lied just left some parts out.” She looks up at Kate, “Ok, I lied. The mansion wasn’t a mansion, it was here in Promise City, the new church that has yet to be finished I’m guessing. And the tree with the pink flowers was in the grove, the one where Nanuet stays sometimes. And... the biggest part I left out… that ring I told you about? The one that no one ever found? It was on my finger. And I realized that the C didn’t stand for Constance like it did when I was young, but for Cooke.” She looks away from Kate with a far off look in her eyes. “And Jake was wearing one too. We were married! It was our wedding.” 

She looks back to Kate. “Yes, that idea scares the hell out of me. How could I wake up feeling so happy? I don’t want to get married! At least I don’t think I do… argghhh!” Ruby lets out a huge frustrated breath before collapsing on the bed. “Is that what the goddess is asking of me? Or is she saying that's my punishment if I don’t do what she wants?” Ruby realizes the stupidity of that comment and she finally laughs. “I’m scared Kate. I’d do anything for Jake, including that. I don’t like this whole goddess running my life bit. But I believe it and have to give it a chance for things to be different. I mean, they are different but I want them to stay this way or perhaps even be…better.” She looks up at the ceiling, “Now you can tell me how crazy I am.” 

"I'm sorry to disappoint you, but I don't think you're crazy. You have always had love, Ruby. At least since you come to Promise City, but you pushed it away from you even as you tried to accept it. Venus left you evidence of her presence. And her very existence is evidence of the truth of love. By accepting her, you accept that love is a real thing. Do you understand what I'm trying to say?” 

Ruby nods, “Yes, she told me the same thing. I only pushed it away because I didn’t, I mean, I don’t want to get hurt, get my heartbroken.”  ”I wouldn't focus too much on the marriage part of your dream. I would say it represents the closeness you want. You want Jake to be the one the can overcome the challenges that come with courting Ruby West, and you want the surety that married people feel, even if you don't want to actually be married. If you want to please Venus, give love and accept it. I am no priestess, but I think that will be enough. 

I'm confused too. I told you a few days ago about Storm and Tom, and that Diana had a hand in it. I know you thought I was crazy then, maybe you don't think so now. I hope not, anyway. I always thought the gods were uncaring, capricious, self-obsessed, jealous; beings I would not want to place my fate in the hands of. That opinion is not entirely changed, but I have seen some evidence the last few days that.... So far it seems Venus and Diana want to bring us happiness. Giving up some control seems to be the price. It can be a difficult price to pay." 

Ruby is quiet, carefully thinking over what Kate said. “You are right; I can’t imagine Jake ever loving me SO much that he would give up all others. Not only that but be so willing to want everyone to know it too. I mean, it’s a hard thing for me to imagine, but like I said, I would do it for him.” Ruby blushes, “I guess I wouldn’t mind everyone knowing that we are together. It used to be such a nauseating thought to me, to be controlled by a man.” Ruby shakes her head back and forth. “But now I can see with the right man, it doesn’t have to be that way…” her voice trails off. 

She sighs and rubs her eyes. “I wanted to come out tonight to see if I could be my old self, the one who takes care of herself and, while I care for Jake, realize that my every minute can’t be about him. Obviously I’m not doing that well,” she laughs. “And you know what? I’m starting to think I don’t care. I don’t know exactly what the goddess wants from me, but if I can figure it out I’ll do it. She wants me to honor her and love her. Maybe it IS as simple as giving love.” Ruby laughs again, “I spent the morning counseling Minerva and Nanuet about love. Jake says it’s my new calling.” Ruby is quiet for a few moments before pushing her hair off her face, “I am confident now that Aphrodite will do what she said she would. That I will honor her and in return I will have love. And especially after tonight I am very confident my feelings are true Jake and I are really and truly meant to be together. He just needs to figure it out too. And he will. I’ll give him all the time he needs.” 

She looks at Kate again and yawns, “But you’re right; I did think you were crazy. I’m still having problems with this whole thing. It’s not as if you can become a believer overnight. At least I’m closer to believing that Tom actually was here. But that’s a very large gift.” Ruby is quiet, obviously starting to get lost in her dreams and the things they’ve been talking about. 

Kate leaned back with Ruby's head against her shoulder and stroked her hair. "Yes, it's a very large gift. But I chose a stone for Tom with her image on it, and you know those goddess are vain creatures," she laughed. "She may want more from me in the future, I don't know.  With the right man," Kate said, going back to Ruby's concerns, "There is no control. He is a partner.   Nanuet and Miss Florencia? Well, I can't say I didn't see it coming," she laughed. 

“With the right man…” Ruby repeats back softly, then yawns. “Yes, I can see it.” She snaps out of her daydream. “Yes, the two of them were pretty obvious. I don’t think Sonoma is very happy. But that is a story for another day. Can I borrow a nightgown? I’m getting pretty tired.”   
"I'm tired too. Hopefully one of my nightgowns will fit you," she laughed. The largest of them strained a bit across Ruby's chest, but it would do. "I have to go get Ginnie, then I'll be back." 

“Alright.” Ruby stretches her long limbs across Kate’s bed and watches her leave to retrieve Ginnie. It felt so strange to not be in her own bed back at the Lucky Lady. Is this what it feels like to not be home? She wonders with another yawn.  A few minutes later Kate returned with Ginnie. They both changed clothes and climbed into bed. She should make sure Ginnie got out tomorrow. Too much time with those books wasn't good for her. Kate made sure Ginnie was settled comfortably, then climbed into the crowded bed with Ruby and fell quickly to sleep.

Jake sits at the same table for some time, regretting the loss of company and the distraction. He has a few more tequilas and decides he better go upstairs before he cannot walk any more. He stands and learns that perhaps he cannot walk. It takes a while but he stumbles up the stairs only tripping seven or eight times. Finally in their room he looks at the empty bed for a while. 

Deciding that it is getting hard to stand, he moves across the room to sit and pull off his boots. Instead Ruby's vanity finds it's way into his path and he sticks his hand into one of her cosmetics. He holds up his hand and wrinkles his nose at the mess. Impulsively he smears it on the mirror writing the letters 'Ruby I L' before stopping and wiping off the L and continuing "Miss You'. He then looks around for the stuffed chair and launches himself to it. He turns to sit, misses and lands on the floor. Jake contemplates getting back up and sitting in the chair but instead slumps over and falls asleep.

Ruby’s borrowed nightgown felt scratchy against her skin and tight, particularly across her bosom. It didn’t take long for Kate to fall asleep; Ruby heard her breathing slow and become more regular. Ruby tossed and turned, thinking over all they had discussed. What in Hades am I doing here? Why aren’t I where I really want to be? 

With that thought Ruby rose quietly from the bed and exited the room. Kate will know where I went, she smiles to herself, Back where I belong. Silently Ruby exits the El Parador and walks back to the Lucky Lady. Barefoot and in the borrowed white gown the moon lights her way back home, glittering off her pale skin and deep red hair as she walks. 

The Lucky Lady is also quiet. The puppies greet her enthusiastically at the door, but do not bark for their master. Ruby climbs the stairs with a smile on her face. Without a sound she opens the door and enters her room. 

Before her she finds Jake sleeping, although on the floor instead of the bed. Immediately her nostrils are assaulted with the strong smell of liquor. She shakes her head and kneels next to him on the floor and watches him sleep. She looks over his face, really looks at it. His chin beard is neatly kept, his cheeks slightly flushed. She watches his naked chest rise and fall with his breathing, his light snoring now a soothing sound to her. She only briefly looks at his scar, the reminder of how close she was to loosing him. His thick brown wavy hair covers part of his face and Ruby moves to push the stray stands off his face. Her heart feels like it skips a beat as she imagines her future with him, so handsome and so right for her. She leans down and presses her lips against his. They were warm and inviting, even if she could still taste the tequila on them.

Jake doesn't wake with Ruby's kiss. Nor does he wakes when she tries to shake his shoulder. So instead she yanks the blanket off the bed and arranges it on the floor next to Jake. Ruby gently pulls off Jake's boots and pants. She slips out of the tight borrowed gown and lies on the blanket next to him. She reaches over and with a smile guides Jake over next to her onto the blanket. She covers them with the blanket, making it snug. His head finds its way onto her shoulder and she wraps her arms around him. It only takes a few blissful moments before Ruby is asleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 151, “Fencing Practice”, Thursday, March 23rd, 1882, 10:30 P.M.*

Minerva catches Nanuets's kiss and presses it to her heart. She turns from window, with a dreamy look in her eyes as she imagines herself once again in in his strong arms. She wraps her arms around herself and dances slowly about the room while softly humming Nanuet’s song. She will always think of it as Nanuet’s song. Their song. She thinks giddily as she is once again swamped by these tender new feelings. She throws her arms out and spins, her skirt twirling around her, and laughs gleefully “Ruby, was right after all. I do feel WONDERFUL!" 

After a time she calms down and regains some of her composure.  "Who would have thought that I would find myself upon this path?" She musses in awe as she disrobes and stands before her gods, looking much like the young goddess she worships, as her innocent beauty is exposed to the moonlight. She gives thanks for this new beginning and a chance to love another ”I am no longer alone.” She sighs contentedly as sleep takes her.

Nanuet returns to the grove that night after serenading Minerva. Back to the spot where they kissed for the first time, back to the spot where they shared meaningful conversation. He stretched out upon the blanket that was still laid out upon the ground. He spent time mulling over the evenings events, knowing that he had made the right choice, knowing that the time was right. Eventually he began his reverie and then waited for the sun to rise on a new day. "To new beginnings."

Minerva has two dreams that night, both of the gods. The first is of the Goddess Venus, embracing her and showering her with streams of multi-colored light. Several winged fairy creatures fly by her and Venus to give their blessings and two of the fairies have the faces of Nanuet and Ruby.   Minerva lies peacefully, a ghost of a smile on her lips as moon light streams across the bed. 

The second dream begins with Venus who then passes Minerva off to the Charities, the daughters of Jupiter and Eurynome who are the attendants of Venus and the incarnations of Grace and Charm. They take a long walk through green mountains looking at the various animals and plants. They then come upon a barren land, where all the trees are withered and dead and animal carcasses lie decomposing on the land. When Minerva turns to the Charities they are gone, replaced by two other deities - Discordia, the Goddess of Discord and Strife and beside her Furiae, the punisher of the unfaithful.  She begins to toss and turn and mutter in her sleep. 

She then hears laughing and standing before her are two beings. The one that is laughing is Mars, the God of War. Standing beside him is the man known as Johnny Ringo. Minerva awakens, covered in sweat.  She leaps out of bed, a wild panic in her eyes and holds herself against the terror of the dark summoning "Diablo, What can it mean?!" "Johnny Ringo and Mars? Goddess Minerva, Father Jupiter, Protect us!" she prays. The sun is just coming over the horizon.

Minerva paces back and forth trying to get the dream straight in her head and figure out it's meaning. It is barely past dawn when she dresses and returns to the grove in search of Nanuet. She finds him sitting on the blanket that they had shared the night before and rushes over and tells him about the terrible warning. 

She tells him that she saw the goddess Discordia and Furiae and "The land was barren and desolate, strewn with decomposing animal carcasses and Mar's stood their laughing and Johnny Ringo was at his side with that smug look on his face! I do not think that we can avoid this confrontation. Something bad is going to happen and it's going to happen soon! " she says the fear still evident in her eyes. "

"Well then we best do what we can to be prepared for it." Nanuet says smiling and wrapping his arms around Minerva to comfort her. He gently rocks back and forth as he talks. "We are going to meet up with everyone later today, we will share that dream with them along with anything else we know. Our wisdom will guide us, our strength will help us accomplish the tasks we set before ourselves. We are in a war Minerva, make no mistake. It is up to us to determine who enjoys the victor's spoils."

Once Minerva is in Nanuet's arms the logic and confidence of his words causes her panic to recede and she is able to think clearly.  "I am not afraid to stand and fight, and even relish the opportunity to eliminate evil from this earth. Johnny Ringo is an evil man, very much like the wizards who killed Papa. I will not allow him to harm those that I love and look forward to his demise." She says with a hard look in her eyes. "But my dream tells me that Mar's has decided to satisfy his hunger for savage violence and bloodshed by taking sides with him. this will make him a formidable enemy." She shudders in Nanuet's arms." 

"But we are extremely fortunate that the Goddesses Venus and Minerva favor us for they have no sympathy for Mars and his senseless brutality or one as evil as Ringo. Minerva puts her arms around Nanuet's neck and smiles confidently. " I am confident that Minerva will not let us come to harm. She will show us the way to win this war. Did you know that she was not birthed like other gods? She leaped forth from her father, Jupiter's, head already wise and mature and fully armed for battle. All successful Captains pray to her before they go into battle for they know that she is the wisest of all the gods when it comes to tactics of war." 

"Well it is still much too early to seek out the others. What shall we do to pass the time? She smiles up at him with a mischievous grin and with an inviting look in her eyes she tries out the kissing instructions that Ruby gave her.

Nanuet watches Minerva as she looks into his eyes batting her eyelashes and leaning in. Her eyes close as she leans in and parts her lips ever so slightly. Nanuet feels his knees weaken as he falls prey to Minerva's charms. He cocks his neck and leans the rest of the way until he feels the press of her warm, full lips against his. His arms wrap tighter around the raven haired beauty and he holds her embraced in a passionate kiss until his breath is spent.

As Nanuet leans in for the kiss nerves begin to dance over Minerva's skin and quickly race a path to her belly. As her blood begins to sizzle she raises her hand to his shoulder in dazed defense but on a small moan finds herself clinging tighter and responding with equal fervor as he devastates her mouth. When he finally releases her, her hands slide limply to her sides as her heart continues pounding in her throat, blocking any coherent words from escaping. She looks at him with dreamy eyes and says "Well" and with great enthusiasm repeats the experiment. 

The two sit and pass the time, kissing and talking and kissing some more.. Minerva tells him about her first dream and how two of the fairies had his and Ruby's faces. "I believe that Venus has given us her blessing and is pleased with all of us."

He says, "Faeries with the faces of your friends? Sounds like a good omen to me, although I know little of faeries and Roman goddesses. I have much to learn on that subject. Speaking of much to learn, I have the need to travel to visit a friend soon. I won't be gone long, but I will most likely be leaving tomorrow unless anything else comes up. I will probably only be gone for the day and I just wanted to make you aware. I know you have your festival to work on and I would like to make the journey alone." Nanuet pauses there trying to read her expression.

Minerva takes his hand but does not pry into his reasons for leaving. "It is probably wise for you to disappear for a day or so since the Cowboy gang thinks that you are traveling with a wagon full of Ringo's books. If you must go promise me you will be very careful. I could not bear to lose you." She says and wraps her arms around him.

Nanuet returns the embrace, then slowly separates himself from Minerva, just enough so he can see her face. "I will promise you that I will be careful. It has just been some time since I have seen my mentor, the one who has given me this necklace, the shaman who has opened my heart and mind to the powers of healing and other magics. I will not be traveling alone, for he also befriended me to Maska and she will accompany me."  The embrace resumes and for several moments no words are spoken. Then Nanuet says in a soft voice "And I could not bear to be lost to you either."   

After discussing the plans for the next few days Nanuet tells Minerva that he should get some work done. He reminds her that they were supposed to meet with their friends to share knowledge and make plans for the immediate future.  “I will see you later today. "Minerva replies and kisses him one last time before she goes back to the Comstock house."  He leaves the grove and heads to the Lucky Lady where he goes about his usual chores. He takes some time out to play with the puppies, training them a bit more.

Chester wakes up early Friday morning. He cleans his pistols and replaces the bullets. While reloading, he drops a cartridge under the bed. Reaching for it, his hand brushes against the gun case holding the hand cannon. "I forgot about that. Better ask Jeff if he can help me out." He finds Jeff sweeping out the kitchen. "Hey, Jeff? Could you help me something in my room?"  "OK, Chester. What's this about?" He replies, "Something that only you can do. Come upstairs." 

In the room, Chester pulls out the case from under his bed. "This gun is damaged and I want to fix it."  Jeff says, "Why don't you take it to the gunshop then?"  Chester answers, "I did, but Pierre can't fix it. It was made by a man named Bailey. Now do you understand why I need your help?"

Jeff stiffens up. "Bailey you say. That could present a problem, you're talking three days ride each way. I don't mind going for you, but from what Niles said to me now doesn't seem like the best time for the Lucky Lady to be without its guards, especially with you now having other responsibilities. Plus Sheriff Colin Hunter always follows me whenever I leave town, if he sees me heading towards Mexico he'll alert the army at Fort Huachuca and they'd probably confiscate the gun if they caught me with it."

Chester replies, "So you know where he is? Pierre told me, but I didn't know where it was. I'm in no hurry to get this fixed. It's been like this for a couple months. I agree we need to fix the Cowboy thing first. As far as Hunter is concerned, I wonder how far he'd follow you. We could ride out separately, then I give you the gun outside of town."

He answers, "Depends on which way I go. If I head anywhere near the mountains he won't stop following me. Heck, he's even been following some of you guys when you've headed off into the mountains. That day that Booth and Katherine rode off on that fancy buggy he followed them. That man is nothing if not persistent."

In the morning Kate dressed in her soft grey skirt and blouse, leaving the jacket behind. She and Ginnie had a quick breakfast and then went upstairs to see Mr. Gonzales. It had made her heart hurt to see the happy look on his face last night replaced by that grim visage. Ruby had needed her last night, but this morning would be for her teacher.  Ginnie went right to her work while Kate found Mr. Gonzales. She kissed his cheek affectionately and sat down across from him. 

They exchanged a few pleasantries before Kate asked, "What did Jake tell you last night that upset you so?"    "When doesn't that man sour my mood?" He sighs and states, "He told me all about the Cowboy Gang situation and his desire to thrust you all into this war against Ringo, then pressed me for details about Ringo's magic and how it works, which I frankly know nothing about. I regret that he ever found out that I was a wizard. Katherine, be careful around Cook, he is dangerous. Right now he is in the wrong frame of mind for this endeavor and I fear that he will get all of you killed."

Kate answers, "There can't be much he told you that you didn't already know. Jake can't thrust us into the war with Ringo, we were already involved. We've all avoided laying blame, but it could be said it's all my fault. Nanuet and I were the ones who wanted to go help the Cartwrights, I'm the one who wanted those books. I've made many mistakes, we all have. 

Jake asked you about the magic because you know more than any of us. Where else was he to turn? I will take care, and make sure Jake is thinking clearly before we do anything. But we can't go on this way. Yesterday I bought furniture for my new homes, and I realized I didn't dare have it sent for fear the Cowboy's would see. I'm afraid of the Cowboys, but I'm more afraid of continuing to live like this."

Gonzales says, "Little bird, my precious little bird, I will not let harm come to you. But I cannot be with you always and I fear that Cook is too reckless. I have agreed to help to. You have used a scroll once, and with Ginnie's help I can make up several more with a spell on it that can temporarily counter Ringo's magic. She and I can start that this afternoon. But right now I have myself another appointment. Wait here while I change." 

He heads off into his bedroom. When he returns he is wearing a white quilted cotton fencing uniform, holding a fencing foil and carrying a wire mask to use to cover his face.  Kate smiled when he came out. "I'm not sure what kind of appointment calls for that kind of dress. Hopefully not one with your new lady friend," she teased.

"Oh no, I'm off for some exercise. I believe that you've met Mr. Schmidt. The errand in Chihuahua concerned his previous employer. As Mr. Schmidt came her unexpectedly and will not be returning to there he had me retrieve the possessions that he had left behind. I was pleasantly surprised to see fencing garb among it. He and I spoke about that last night. I learned how to fight with a sword shortly after the Spanish invaded this continent, but am currently several decades out of practice, so he has agreed to do some sparring with me. When I was back in Mexico yesterday I had another old friend obtain this uniform and foil for me. You're welcome to come along and watch if you would like."

She states, "I think I will. It would be nice to do something else for a while, as long as I'll be back by lunchtime. I have a kind of appointment myself, with someone who doesn't know we have an appointment." She shook her head clear. "I'm sorry, that is for later. Let's go."

They do not have far to travel, simply downstairs and out the back door. A 30x60 foot area has been marked off with wooden stakes and ropes west of the El Parador and Brown's Ice House and behind Gilson's Baths, Rixton's Furniture and the Comstock House. A line has been marked in the dirt down the center of the rectangle, dividing it into two 30x30 foot squares. All of the employees of both the El Parador and Brown's Ice House have gathered around to watch. 

Manuel takes his place inside the ring near the line in one square with Hans on the opposite. Hannibal Brown announces that he will referee this match, with his son Max and daughter Liza acting as timekeepers. 

This area behind the buildings remains shaded by the hills immediately south and east of it until mid-to-late morning and Brown announces that the match will last until the sun begins to shine down onto the roped off section. Each round will last for five-minutes followed by a five-minute break, for which he has provided a pitcher of ice water for each participant. The winner will be the one with the most successful jabs to the torso and in the event of a tie the winner will be the one who has managed to spend the least amount of time in his own square. 

The match begins. It is rather stimulating to watch and Katherine notices that Manuel is in better physical shape than she had realized. Despite all of the loud noise coming from the stamping mill a quarter mile to the west, the distinct sounds of metal striking metal soon resonates through the town and a crowd begins to gather.

Katherine smiled as the area around the ring began to fill up. Surely some of the people had work they should be doing on a Friday morning. But how often did they have a chance to see a fencing match? Considering the draw, it might be a good thing to have at Miss Florencia's festival. She would have to remember to mention it.  As the crowd grew larger Kate looked to see if anyone she knew was in it.

Kate notices that Judge Isby and his assistant Kevin Tomlinson soon arrive to watch. The first round ends and Gonzales happily gets himself a drink of the ice water. "Ah, if only I was six-centuries old again. Then I would really give him a run for his money. Pedro says, "You're not doing so badly, you've each scored two hits on the other." Manuel says, "Yes, but he's been going easy on me." 

Hans Schmidt does as well, but he is not perspiring to the extent that Manuel is. He has far fewer friends in his corner, basically just Joseppi Franjoluppi, Angelica Young and her young son Mark. The next round begins. Manuel taking it slow and Hans as well. Kate hears a familiar voice say "Hello" and she turns to see Conrad Booth now standing beside her, a wide grin on his face.

Good morning," Kate said smiling back at him while suddenly unsure of what to do with her hands. "It's rather early for you, isn't it?   Conrad says, "Yes, but I heard this going on outside. Manuel against that new German guy, Schmidt wasn't it?" Conrad turns to watch the match, commenting "Nice advance....ah, good attack-au for from Schmidt....Manuel is a bit slow on the coup lance....oh, good feint by Schmidt" Manuel then makes an aggressive attack immediately after a parry of Schmidt's attack and strikes Han's chest. "Great riposte!" Conrad exclaims.

Kate turned from watching the match to looking at Conrad. "Trees, plants, cards, Spanish, Singing, and now fencing. Perhaps it would be easier for you to give me a list of the things you don't know about." She applauded the hit with the rest of the crowd. "Exciting, isn't it?"  Conrad says, "Kate, you forget that I grew up in the theater. Fencing is one of the skills that all of the actors have to learn for the Shakespearian plays. I learned to fence before I learned to read." 

The round ends and the participants head back for some more water. Manuel looks very tired and Schmidt is beginning to as well. Conrad jokes "I would offer to take his place except that I haven't the proper attire. I'll have to stop by Mary and Kevin Kelly's shop today and have them make me a proper uniform."  "You're thinking of challenging these gentlemen then? That might be interesting to watch. Of course, you could always wear it to the costume dance being planned for Miss Florencia's festival.  It looks tiring, but fun. I'd almost like to learn myself. Mr. Gonzales looks tired, I hope he's not overdoing it."

The third round totally belongs to Hans, who scores twelve hits to Gonzales's one. When the round ends Gonzales removes the mask and says, "That's all I've got." "Then maybe I can step in for you?" Tomlinson suggests. Gonzales hands him the foil and mask and says, "Be my guest." 
Kate tells her teacher, "I'm impressed. That was excellent, especially for a man of many centuries," she teased. "Age is a state of mind, and yours is still young."   He replies, “Thank you my little bird but I do not feel so young at the moment.” 

Tomlinson removes his suit jacket and tie, still keeping on his dress shirt, handing them to Judge Isby. He then removes his cuff links and rolls up his shirt sleeves.  The next round begins. It starts out slow, with the two combatants each measuring the other's talents. A large number of parries follow and it appears that both are focused on defense rather than offense. The round ends with a tie score of zero to zero.  

Kate watched as Judge Isby's new assistant gave Hans a run for his money. "It seems you don't need the proper attire," she said to Conrad. He replies, “He may not but I do. One must always look one's best when in the public eye.”   Kate says, "I'm no expert, but it seems they were just testing each other. He's quite good, isn't he?"   Conrad replies, “The tall one is extremely good, I think we'll find out exactly how well in the next round.”

Just before the beginning of the next round Kate leaned over to her teacher. "It seems there are quite a few partners for you in town. A little practice would get your stamina back up again.  People seem to enjoy watching it, you might like to suggest to Miss Florencia a small competition as part of her festival. I'm sure she'd appreciate your interest."

The next round goes quickly, with Tomlinson winning five to two. Not long after they end the sun crests over the top of the hill and shines down onto the field of play. Brown declares the fencing over for the day. Tomlinson and Schmidt both agree to meet back there at 9:00 AM the following day and invite Manuel as well. He laughs and says, "I'll let you two tire each other out first, then I'll play the loser." 

Following the fencing competition Dorita invites all three competitors back to the El Parador for some brunch, saying that they must have worked up an appetite. Once near the Cantina both Angelica and Pepita fawn and swarm over Manuel as though he were a conquering hero. Kate notes that he is now happy again, as he had been the night before when he arrived at the Lucky Lady. Kate notes that he is now happy again, as he had been the night before when he arrived at the Lucky Lady. She pursed her lips slightly, watching the girls fawn over the elderly elf. "Overdoing it a bit, aren't they?" she said to no on in particular. Still, she was glad to see the smile returned to his face. 

Angelica Young has followed the crowd and she is now busy interviewing both Schmidt and Tomlinson about their backgrounds. Kate catches Kevin Tomlinson saying something about having been on the fencing team at Oxford.  Kate stored away that bit of information, hoping she might be introduced someday soon. Someone with an Oxford education might have some advice or skills to help with the school.

The crowd begins to break up. Booth tells Kate "I was only kidding earlier, but if this will be part of the festival I think that I actually will stop by the Kelly's and see about a uniform."  Kate says, "I can't guarantee it, but Miss Florencia wanted competition, and this seemed to be quite popular. I can't see any reason why she would refuse."  

Kate was quiet for a moment as they turned and headed back toward the El Parador. "Why don't you get yourself some breakfast, and then I wonder if you wouldn't mind going for a short walk with me? Maybe across the way into the grove?"   That would be fine. I could use a meal right about now. 

Dorita has a full house as quite a few people who had been watching the fencing match have followed the participants inside. As such, Kate and Conrad have to wait for a while until she is able to take their brunch orders. But the time passes quickly as Estaban pulls out his guitar and Grant Keebler accompanies him on the fiddle. Kate notices for the first time that the piano is missing. It is around 11:30 AM when they finish the meal.  "Let me go say goodbye to Mr. Gonzales and we can go. I'll be right back." 

Kate went in search of her teacher and found him still surrounded by admirers. Vain thing. "I'm going for a little walk now, and then over to the Lucky Lady. I'll be back later. What happened to the piano?"  Gonzales says, "It was Morgana's. Yesterday she had it moved down to her new home. Enjoy your walk. I'll be upstairs working with Ginnie when you return."  Kate sighed softly. "I will miss playing it. I'll see you in a little while." 

"If you're ready," Kate said as returned to Conrad. He took her arm and they went out the front door and toward the grove. They were quiet as they entered the canopy of trees, with it's dappled sunlight peeking through to the ground. After a time they reached a small clearing and Kate detached herself from his arm. "It's lovely here isn't it? So strange in the middle of town." She was quiet again for a moment. Now that the time was here it was much more difficult even than she had imagined. "There is something I want to tell you, away from prying eyes as well as ears."  Conrad gives Kate a half smile. He stands beside her and looks at her silently with anticipation. He starts to fidget with his hands.

"I, ah...." She stopped and paced a bit. "I can't believe I'm telling you about this. In Boston a woman would never speak of such a thing, much less.... I know you accept that magic is real, and that things can happen that most would consider impossible. Something impossible has happened to me."  Kate made herself stop pacing and face him. "It's a long story. There is some magic and some other things few would believe, but the long and short of it is... I... I'm going to have a baby."

Of all the things that Booth had possibly expected for Katherine to say, that wasn't one of them. He just stands there dumbfounded. He then blinks and says, "I.....oh.....magic you say...." He then balls up his fists and his face turns beat red with anger. "I'll kill him!" Conrad exclaims and turns around then takes two steps back towards the El Parador.

Kate ran around until she was in front of him and pushed her hand against his chest. "No! No, he had nothing to do with it. Please. Please listen."   "Dirty old man, taking advantage of you, he'll get what he has coming!" Conrad exclaims. He moves quickly to the side to get around Kate and continues to march towards the El Parador, fists still balled up.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 152, “Picture Time”, Friday, March 24th 1882, 9:15 A.M.*

Morning comes and unsurprisingly Ruby wakes first. She stays very still, watching Jake sleep, enjoying the moment. She turns her head towards the warm light coming through the window and she is surprised to see ‘Ruby I Miss You’ scrawled in Jake’s handwriting on her mirror. She leans her head forward and kisses Jake again. “I missed you too,” she says softly. “And I’m sorry.”

Jake groans and winces when he opens his eye's to tiny slits. "I learned an important lesson last night," Jake says slowly and seriously, "Drinking too much Tequila can leave you with a mean hangover." He moans a bit and then says with a bit of a surprise in his gravely voice, "You came back."  Ruby runs her fingers through Jake's thick hair. "Did you really think I wasn't going to?"

"A little part of me was worried, but that little part talked really loud." He covers his eyes with his arm and softly moans out, "Mierda."  His voice is horse and he speaks slowly but he does continue. "I am glad you came back. I was acting foolish yesterday. I didn't buy into your poor excuse for not coming back, but was afraid to ask why. I don't much care if you need a girls night out, or any other time for yourself. You aren't a prisoner here. I just let my imagination run wild, seeing trouble in every little thing. I should have just said something."

“Jacob Cook, you are a silly man. You should have just said something.” Ruby tenderly kisses Jake again before continuing softly. “I didn’t mean to make you worry. I was the foolish one for thinking I belonged anywhere but here, with you. Listen, you know I had that dream and I’ve been trying to figure things out for myself. I didn’t want to scare you with some of the thoughts I’ve been having. I thought if I was away from you then maybe I could think straight.”

He tries to sit up but his pounding head protests. "Ugh. I don't think I am ready to think straight yet. I need some water, and then I need some whiskey." Ruby nurses Jake for a little while with an amused look on her face. "After poker was done, Job and Niles came over and told me how bad I played." Jake makes another grimace. "They kept me company for a while. After that it was just me and the tequila. I don't remember coming to bed, well to the floor." Jake settles himself into the stuffed chair and motions Ruby to come sit on his lap. 

"Job and Niles also told me about Mrs. Barker's motivations for wanting to be deputy. She is superstitious about playing without her lucky pistol, wants to influence the town ordinances on women voting, and wants to kill Johnny Ringo for embarrassing her at the table. They think she is crazy, and they are probably right." Ruby takes in a sharp breath to speak and Jake puts a finger to her lips. "I'm not ready for you to be that loud. You can have your turn later." 

She starts to protest but Jake keeps talking, "Yesterday you wanted to know what is troubling me? I have decided I need to hunt down Johnny Ringo and kill him. I don't just mean kill him if we get a chance, and I don't mean that I am going to be all loco and ride out of here like the cavalry either. I do mean to take apart his gang and kill him. Do it slowly, methodically and mercilessly. I don't want to wait for him to come at us again, I want to put an end to this. We do it on our terms. It is time for him to be afraid."

Ruby slips into Jake’s shirt and slides onto his lap, her arms wrapped around one side of his neck, leaving his other hand free for his whiskey. She bends her knees and rests her feet on the arm rest. She is quiet rubbing her fingers across her lips as she thinks over his declaration of intentions. Ruby adds, “As for Helen, well, she is insane that’s no secret. And there are plenty of saloons around that will allow her to keep her gun on while playing cards so I’m sure she’ll find somewhere to be happy.”

“And the books,” she says simply. “We bring Ringo to us, use the books as bait. I figured when we talked about it yesterday that is what we would do.” Ruby looks out the window momentarily. “I can understand why thinking about Ringo would make you play badly but to get drunk over him? That's not like you.”  "I won't stand for him threatening the people I care about any more. I also won't run this time." Jake swallows hard before he says, "Nanuet told me he and the others see me as the leader of out little troop. Tribe he called us." Jake snorts after he says that. "I'm not accustomed to making decisions for others, I don't like how it feels. I also knew when I decided to go after Ringo to keep you and the others safe that none of you would let me do this alone. So to keep us all safe I need to put us all in harms way. I just didn't like the way it made me feel."

"Our fearless leader," Ruby smiles before turning serious. She puts a couple of fingers under Jake's chin and persistently turns his face to hers. "We're already in harm's way, you didn't put us here. You're only trying to figure out a way to get us out of this trouble. And yes, I... I mean... we would follow you where ever you go and whatever you do. No matter what that means in the end." 

Ruby releases her grip on Jake's chin. "You're right it has to end, if we're to stay here we can't continue like this, always looking over our shoulder, afraid to walk down the street. Someone like Kate, like Minerva, they need to be able to live their lives." Ruby again looks away from Jake and to the window, "They might want husbands, families one day... you or I might not always be around to look after them, we can't leave them with danger like this."

"I know you didn't mean it that way, but every time I wrestle down the panic feeling I get about you running off you mention leaving." He grabs the end of her hair and pulls her down to him. She is off balance and they bump heads. "Ow." Jake shuts his eyes hard. "Fine, that was stupid. I'm not even smart enough to swear off drinking after feeling like this. I know I'd be lying anyway." He turns his head towards her and says, "Kiss me before I hurt myself again." 

“Leaving’s always been my way Jake.” A dark look crosses Ruby’s eyes. “I didn’t mean leaving, I meant if you or I or both of us don’t return from one of these little outings that have been becoming more frequent. Our luck can’t hold out forever can it? I don’t have any false illusions.” 
"Yes, we are leavers. Familiar habits die hard." Jake frowns. "What a poor companion I am becoming, generating all these morbid thoughts. Of course our luck can't hold out forever, we just need it to hold out a long time." He chuckles, "I need to help you build some false illusions." 

Ruby smiles at Jake, although he can't tell if it's genuine or not. "You can try." "To live is the rarest thing in the world, Ruby West. Most people exist, that is all. We live." Jake sighs. "We have a lot of work to do. Berg, the books, the names Isby gave you, festival crap, get some night time security for the saloon all need working on. Oh, about Gonzalez." Jake tells Ruby all about his conversation with the old wizard. 

Afterwards he is stroking his beard and Ruby says, "Spill it, what are you thinking about?"   "The festival," he flashes his wicked smile, "I wonder if we could use festival planning as a cover to help find out information about Ringo's gang and those names in particular?" 

Ruby shakes her head, her hair flying around her and the dark thoughts finally leaving her mind. “Yes, work, work, work. Blah.” Ruby shakes her head again. “We certainly have a lot to do. I don’t know what these ley lines are that you and Mr. Gonzales are talking about. He may have mentioned it but you know my memory isn’t the best. That or I wasn’t really paying attention in the first place,” she smiles. “I will try to speak to him. He’s going to come by the saloon on Saturday so I can try something new, something to keep the crowd in place. That’s something else we need to take care of,” Ruby rolls her eyes. “Of course using the festival is a good idea. But that might mean you actually getting involved with it,” she says innocently. 

"And hey, you don't think that Grovesnor guy has anything to do with... no, it can't be the same family, can it?"  He says, "I would doubt it. Besides I don't hold any grudge against them. It was my fathers doing." An evil smile crosses his face. "Well, who knows if it was the same family I might enjoy it."  "You might, you naughty boy.." In a playful tone Ruby continues, “Now about this kiss you were referring to, you know, the one you asked for after you tried to knock me silly so I wouldn’t remember that my boyfriend is a lousy drunk…” she teases, “What’s in it for me?”

"Lousy! Hardly. Nanuet is a lousy drunk, that savage can hardly hold his liquor. I put an admirable dent in that bottle senorita, and that was after enjoying my nightly poker whiskey. I even found my way upstairs... somehow." Jake stretches, starting to feel better. “What’s in it for you?" Jake frowns again then suddenly flashes a crooked smile. "Consider it one of your daily offerings to the goddess?”

“Savage!” Ruby acts shocked, “How could you say that about our friend? He could kick your butt…now you’re going to have to bribe me so I don’t tell him you said that,” she giggles. “You’re going to try to use this goddess stuff on my all the time now, aren’t you? Huumm..” Ruby bites her lip and moves her face within inches of Jake’s. “I’m not sure I’m buying that Mr. Cook. Although I guess if I want to get what I want I’d better start paying up huh?” With that she leans in the rest of the way and kisses Jake passionately. “How’s that for my daily offering?”  He states, "That was divine. How could the goddess not be pleased?"

Ruby smiles at Jake and kisses him again. “Now we’re going over to the El Parador for breakfast and you’re going to drink that foul wake up hang over concoction of Dorita’s so you will be fresh for the photograph you promised me... So it's time to get dressed. I'm going to wear my green dress, what are you going to wear?” She hops off Jake's lap and starts dressing.

"I'll be wearing that rank bile she calls a cure if any of it crosses my lips," He grouses. Jake tosses back the rest of his own cure and rises. "I'll wear the new black and silver vest." Though not as quickly as Ruby is moving, Jake washes up and dresses.  Ruby shakes her head and adjusts the dark maroon scarf on his pale yellow silk shirt, straightens the black vest with silver diamonds and brushes the dark grey woolen herringbone pants with her hand. "Heh, I almost look conscious," he says and she only laughs.

Ruby looks Jake up and down. He was no worse for the night before, even if he did have a hangover. She wouldn't make him drink Dorita's tea, it was foul, no doubt, if he didn't need to. He looks quite handsome, she thinks, it'll be a good photograph so I can always remember how he looks right now. Ruby just stares at him and smiles. 

"Alright, you look passable," she teases, "Let's go get our photograph taken then." Jake and Ruby grab some apples on their way out and eat them as they walk. "We'll eat afterwards," Ruby comments. Soon they arrive at Fly's Photography studio. “Hello Mr. Fly, we’re here for our photograph,” Ruby calls out.   He greets them warmly and gets to work. 

Mr. Fly goes about preparing to take their picture. Ruby watches him excitedly as he arranges the drapes and the backdrop just so. Fly pushes two stools next to each other and motions for them to sit. Ruby watches Jake sit uncomfortably on the stool and smiles. She strides towards him and bending forward, while keeping her eyes locked on his, she gently pushes his knees apart. Then she slides the other stool in between Jake’s legs and hops on. She pulls her long hair over her shoulder, exposing her slender neck to Jake. She leans back and rests her head on his shoulder. Jake doesn’t need to be told to wrap his arms around Ruby. “We’re ready,” she says to Fly, “Take a good one, it's going to last forever.”

Fly takes their photograph and says "Stay there, I'm going to take another." He goes about resetting all the machinery. Meanwhile Jake whispers something in Ruby's ear causing many smiles and giggles. The second photo is taken, with Jake and Ruby looking much more relaxed and like themselves. 

After Fly is finished him and Ruby discuss when she should come back for her 'other' photos, the ones for the Lucky Lady and his advertising, and also the festival plans. They thank him and head out. "Thanks baby, it means a lot to me that you did that for me," Ruby says kissing his cheek. "Now let's eat at the Promise City Hotel for breakfast." 

Jake agrees and they head over. As they walk Ruby takes Jake's hand. "So, are you going to tell me why you've been acting so nuts lately?" she asks glancing at him.   Jake looks a little embarrassed but it passes quickly. "Yes," he says simply, "First we get some food started." They order breakfast and enjoy a few sips of coffee while waiting for it. "You see it’s very simple... in a complicated way. That's not a very good start is it?" Ruby gives Jake a confused look but says nothing. 

"Now don't be getting mad at me for this first part, but even though my head knows you aren't going anywhere a little piece of my heart worries still. You said it yourself, leaving is your way and all you have known. I watched the expression on your face over the last couple of weeks, trying to decide to stay or run over and over again. Then I am just getting over the whole surprise visitor from Rochester nonsense when you show up wearing priestess robes after telling me the goddess has called to you. So you convince me there is nothing to that but then the next night you don't want to sleep in your own bed! I am trying, Ruby West, to believe every word you tell me. That little piece of my heart will quiet down when I stop seeing the ‘I need to run’ panic on your face every day. I'm here, you're here and most of me believes you. You'll have to settle for that for now." 

“I’m not mad.” Ruby is quiet for a moment, twirling her hair on her finger. Finally she speaks up, “You’re right about all of that, I’ve been acting crazy too. All I can tell you is I’m really trying. And… I’m not going anywhere without you. That you can believe,” Ruby says placing her hand over his on the table. “The robes, no, I’m not becoming a priestess of Aphrodite. Minerva made me wear them for that ceremony to honor the goddess. I was so excited to come back and see you that I forgot to go back and get my clothes. But I can’t lie and tell you nothing came from that dream. There is a reason that she came to me and I can't deny that I hope what she said comes true.” 

Jake looks like he is going to ask her a question but instead just nods. "Now leaving isn't just your way is it? I have been wrestling with selling everything, putting us on some horses and hightailing it out of here. Maybe I've seemed confident to you about staying put, but the thought of running for it has crossed my mind a few times..... each day. The thing is, I just can't bring myself to do it. What if there IS something special about us that is HERE? Plus we do have a business and friends. Not everyone in town is trying to kill us." Jake chuckles at that. "Damn It!, in the last few days I discovered I have been calling the saloon home. I looked in the mirror and saw the same face, but who in Hades had taken over my head? I began to wonder if I was loco for real, if I was truly making bad choices, stupid choices." 

“I didn’t know you thought about leaving.” Ruby actually seems relieved at this comment. “I thought I was the only one who thought that way sometimes. Last night, not being in our bed, for the first time I actually felt like I missed being home. That I wasn’t where I should be. You know, there with you.” She smiles at Jake, “So I know what you mean.” She scrunches her nose at Jake and cocks her head, “But what do you mean making stupid choices?” 

"That takes me to the last thing that has been making me loco, and the one that is most complicated." Jake stops speaking while their food is placed before them. He smiles and nods thanks. He starts again but more quietly. "If I am not going to run, neither I am just going to sit and be a target. I can't imagine that my friend Johnny is going to negotiate a peace, or realize he is outmatched and run away. So that only leaves the war. No matter how many of his soldiers we put in a grave, he will just hire more. That means to end the war, my friend needs to go to his reward. Now it wouldn't be the first time I helped someone find their reward, it is not something I talk about. Nor am I particularly troubled that I have done so. Those times were necessary and unexpected; I was usually given no real choice. Here I am making a choice and planning it. It feels, different." Jake shrugs and has a few bites of food while Melissa moves around the room. 

He waits until she is back in the kitchen. "That is only a small part of it. I have taken plenty of risks and I will take plenty more I imagine. Those were my choice. Here I am making a choice that will bring more than me into danger. I know full well that you and the others will not let me do this alone. Not only that, but the Indian tells me I'm the blasted chief! So I make this decision not only for me, but for other lives I care about. I was having a little trouble with the irony of risking the lives I am trying to protect." 

Ruby picks at her food as Jake talks, trying to take in and understand everything he is saying. “I don’t know how you feel,” she says slowly, “I’ve never had to make decisions for anyone but myself. So why don’t you offer everyone a choice? Tell them this is what you’re doing and make sure they understand what is at stake before they agree. And just know that when they do agree, you have to make smart decisions.” Ruby thinks over her last comment. “So what you are really saying is you’re scared of making the wrong choices, that for maybe the first time you’re not only thinking about what’s best for you.” 

"Easy girl, don't give me too much credit." Jake frowns. "I dunno, maybe. Would you stay behind at the saloon if you didn't like the plan? Would you let me do it my way alone? Even if I asked you to let me go after him alone?" "No," she answers without hesitation, "But we both know that one, I'm just a stupid foolish girl and two, I'm crazy about you. Don't go where the other can't follow, right?" Ruby looks at Jake then looks away. "How can I save your butt if I'm not there?" she smiles. 

"Indeed, how could you?" Jake laughs. "Like I said, like you said, I make the decision, others will follow. I'm also not buying the stupid foolish stuff. Besides all that, I am tired of being a meager companion." 

"So is Silver Jake Cook a fool? Perhaps instead he is reckless and egotistical? I am neither. Gonzalez was right. So was Job. I already knew what they told me though. I already knew I just needed my confidence back. Turns out the answers are simple. Are you going to run again? Probably not, but if you do I'll just throw you in the mud again. Is the Lucky Lady my home? It is for now. If I stop liking it or Ringo blows it up, I'll make a new home. Should I be risking my closest friend’s lives? I know that the odds must be better for all of us to survive if we go after Ringo, Jake style, than if we just wait for him. Could I be wrong about some of those things? I could. I do believe, right here,” Jake taps his chest, "that those are the best odds I can come up with. We will make some mistakes for sure, but at the end of the night we will have won the pot. Sometimes the best time to figure out who you really are is when you are drunk out of your head." Jake smiles, looking confident with a twinkle in his eye. "How's your eggs?" 

Ruby looks down at her cold eggs which she has been pushing around with her fork. Then she looks up at Jake and rising from her chair, she leans across the table, “That’s my baby,” she says before grabbing his face and planting a big kiss on his lips. “I think I’d better get drunk out of my head tonight,” she laughs as she sits back down. “Do you feel better now?” "Even with a bit of a hangover, I feel better. Maybe better than I have in a very long time." 

Ruby gives Jake a genuine smile, "I'm very happy to hear you say that. I really want you to be happy." Ruby waves for Melissa Smith and asks for some fresh eggs. "So who ever said you were a meager companion?" Ruby chuckles. "I did. No one had to tell me, I could see it in their faces lately. You, Nanuet, others would leave a conversation with me afraid, upset, unhappy, uncertain or worse. That is NOT Silver Jake Cook. I won't stand for it any more." 

Jake laughs again. "That's not how it used to be. Even my old pokers players when I took their money used to go away happy. Well, maybe I'm exaggerating a little. Existing just won't do Miss West, we are going to live."   Ruby takes her coffee and raises it. "To living!" She waits for Jake to raise his coffee too, "And to friends, and home and love," she shrugs with a smile, "I had to say it." Jake just laughs and taps his cup to hers.

After breakfast Jake and Ruby leisurely walk back to the Lucky Lady. "So I've been thinking," Ruby asks, "What do you think of a kissing booth for the festival? That could make a lot of money, don't you think?"  He replies, "Don't you think the vigilance committee will be angry if all the women in town are lined up to kiss me? I wonder if Dorita has an ointment for chapped lips."

Ruby laughs, "No darling, they would be VERY angry because their husbands would be lined up to kiss ME." Ruby takes Jake hand and swings it as they keep walking. "They're already jealous, so who cares. Just think of all that money though..."  "I just don't feel like sharing. They can look but no touching. Those are my lips now." He laughs, "Besides Dorita's chapped lip ointment probably tastes like her hangover cure."

"Probably," Ruby laughs as she puts her arm around Jake's waist, "You'll just have to keep these lips of yours busy on your own then and Minerva will have to find someone else for her kissing booth." She gives him a squeeze. "So tell me how much you missed me last night."

Jake seems back to himself and does indeed tell Ruby how much he missed her, waxing eloquent about her beauty and how much he enjoys her company. He throws in some more personal favorites while he is at it.   Back at the saloon Jake tells her he needs to spend some time running this place, "You are welcome to work or maybe just go have some fun." She seems to prefer to avoid work and Jake smiles unsurprised. 

Jake goes up to change from his picture outfit. A few minutes later he comes down stairs, his lanky frame covered in a light brown shirt and dark brown trousers. His well worn boots move with a spring in his step and his flat brimmed black hat sits level trying to hold in his short but thick brown hair under it. Instead of just his favorite fast draw Colt Peacemaker hung low on his right side he also has another pistol holstered higher and cross draw on the other side. The extra weight does not seem to bother him physically or mentally. He seems lost in thought, stroking his bearded chin but there is a faint smile on his face. He scratches his cheek, thinking he could have done a better job shaving. "I shouldn't be holding a razor that early and hung over." That seems to amuse him. 

Jake spends the rest of the morning at the Lucky Lady checking, looking, inspecting and planning. He locates individually Henry, Niles, Job and Jeff. Each he reminds about the Cowboy threat to blow the place up, and asks for their ideas about defending against that. He also asks for the names of any trustworthy and competent folks who might be interested in earning some cash in the short term for watching the Lucky Lady at night. "Might be prudent until the Cowboy trouble is over." He makes mental notes of some things to change, places to watch for trouble. None of it darkens his mood, he seems pleased no matter what he finds. He also tells Chester to send for him when Berg would like to hear what he has to tell the new marshal and his deputies.

Satisfied with Jake's compliments Ruby also seems to be lighter in mood. She also goes upstairs and changes into a white blouse and thin white skirt. She keeps her boots off, heading downstairs barefoot. She spends the rest of the morning on stage, practicing some dancing and new songs, trying different combinations of melodies and dance steps. She gracefully glides around the stage, letting her hair and feet move freely. Occasionally Harry isn’t busy and he comes and plays for her.

After her morning of practicing Ruby gets her boots and wanders her way over to Kelly's Dry Goods. She speaks with Mrs. Kelly and gives her specific instructions for the costume she would like made. Kelly measures her and agrees to have it finished by Thursday, excited by the prospect of doing something challenging and different. 

Next Ruby heads over to Lacey's. "Mr. Lacey?" she calls out after entering the store, looking for the owner.   Judge Lacey stands up from a seat in the corner of the room where he had been blocked from Ruby's view by a table full of merchandise. As she approaches she sees on the chair some white material as well as needle and thread, as it appears that he was sewing something. He asks, "What can I do for you Miss West?"

"Good afternoon Mr. Lacey. I was wondering if my book had come in yet. I ordered it two weeks ago."   He replies, "Why yes, it came in on yesterday's stagecoach. That little man Chumbley was in here this morning selling me an advertisement for his newspaper and I asked him to pass on the message to you when he saw you."   She says, "Oh. I just haven't seen him yet today. I'm so excited to get started with it! It's going to be tough for me to get through but I'm determined." 

She looks curiously at the white material. "I'm curious, what were you working on, if I might ask?"   He replies, "Oh, I started it as my costume for the festival next week, I was originally going to go as the hero Odysseus so was making a toga. But last night I was talking to Laurie Gilson and she convinced me that I would make a better pirate.”   

"Yes," Ruby laughs, "You'd be a wonderful pirate, I can see it. I think Jake Cook should be a pirate too, but I don't know if he'll really dress in costume. I just came from Mary Kelly's, she's going to help with my costume. I'm sure you guessed I don't know how to sew." Ruby cocks her head, "Who was Odysseus?"   He replies, "He was a great Greek hero. So you've never read Homer's Odyssey? Here, I have a copy right here, you can borrow it for as long as you'd like."  

A blush comes across Ruby's face, "I really shouldn't take your book, you know, being so busy and all...but you're very kind to offer." He then says, “So I didn't know what I'd do with this, then today there was a fencing match over at the El Parador. Old man Gonzales lost to a pair of young whippersnappers. They're going at it again tomorrow so instead of having him embarrass himself again I thought I'd give him an opponent more his age, so am turning this into a fencing jacket and plastron. Don't know how well I'll do, I haven't used a sword since the war."

Ruby states, "Did you say fencing? Mr. Gonzales knows how to fence? And you too? Who else was playing? Oh I'm mad I missed it. I always thought it looked so exciting to learn to use a sword, I know it's not exactly the same thing. Maybe I should take some lessons myself, you know, to keep myself out of trouble." Ruby flips her hair over her shoulder. "What do you think?"

He replies, "The other two men were that tall young guy who was with Judge Isby and another guy who I don't know but have seen around town this week. They'll be another contest tomorrow morning before nine if you'd like to watch. I'm not sure how well I'll do with a fencing foil, I have used one before but most of my experience is with real swords."

She says, "Oh that's Kevin Tom... something, the man with Judge Isby. Maybe I will come and watch although I'm not quite accustomed to rising so early." Ruby continues softly, "I guess you had to use your sword often in the war?"

He replies, "Just a few times thankfully. Saved several of my men with it, that's what earned me the citation.”       "I'm sure it was well earned." Ruby is quiet for a moment before she speaks again. "I should be going. How much do I owe you for my book?"  Lacey tells her that because it was special ordered it will cost her a $1. She takes the book by Homer, thanks and pays Mr. Lacey and heads back to the Lucky Lady.

Ruby returns to the Lucky Lady. She wanders around looking for her friends, none of which can be found. So instead she places her gun in its normal home and walks over to the El Parador where she prepares, then mounts her horse. 

She rides out to the spot where her and Jake had once done weapons training. She ties up her horse then glances around the landscape, taking in the scenery. She finds the tree that her and Jake napped under then made herself comfortable. She pulls up her skirts, takes out her book and opens to the first page. 

_Two households, both alike in dignity, 
In fair Verona, where we lay our scene, 
From ancient grudge break to new mutiny, 
Where civil blood makes civil hands unclean. 
From forth the fatal loins of these two foes 
A pair of star-crossed lovers take their life; 
Whose misadventur’d piteous overthrows 
Do with their death bury their parents’ strife. 
The fearful passage of their death-mark’d love, 
And the continuance of their parents’ rage, 
Which, but their children’s end, nought could remove, 
Is now the two hours’ traffick of our stage; 
The which if you with patient ears attend, 
What here shall miss, our toil shall strive to mend. _

Ruby scrunches her nose as she looks at the front cover. She slams the book closed in a huff and throws it to the ground. What in Hades did that mean? she thinks, glad that the frustrated look on her face wasn’t witnessed by anyone. “Stupid book.” She pushes it further away from her. “Ruby West, how are you going to perform this if you can’t even understand it?” She sighs loudly. 

She looks up at the landscape again and her thoughts start filling her head. She leans her head back against the tree and stares up into the sky. 

Jake was acting so strange yesterday, but it seems like today he is back to his old self. That little speech earlier, well, it certainly is reassuring that he feels better. And he mentioned worrying about me; he mentioned a little piece of his heart worrying about me. Ruby couldn’t stop the smile that came unbidden to her face. 

Girl, why have you been so unsure of him? Look at all the crazy things he’s done. Just as he said earlier, he only knew you a couple of weeks when he came after you and threw you in the mud. And what about the saloon? He made a home for you! Why have you doubted his feelings? It’s not like you Ruby to not be confident and sure. She pulls at her hair as her thoughts keep assailing her. And what about everything that happened with George? Have you ever seen a man so jealous over you? Ok, you have... Ruby actually laughs out loud at that not new revelation. But I think Jake really means it. Her laughter dies down and a serious expression overcomes her face. He turned down $50,000. Now THAT is something no one has ever done for me. All her thoughts focus on that last very real event that had occurred. She thinks on it for some time, her heart and mind in battle for what could possibly be the truth staring her right in the face. 

This whole love thing has you in such a knot and you need to get a hold of yourself! It’s obvious that you’ve been blinded by your own confusion, and how could Jacob Cook not love you? You’re beautiful, sexy, talented, smart, ok maybe not so smart, but he doesn’t care about that anyway, and have the ability to charm any man you wish. AND now you’re a favored one of Aphrodite, whatever that means but it has to be good right? SHE showed you the vision of Jake being happy and SHE sent you that dream of you and Jake getting married, so it’s meant to be. Fate, Destiny, whatever that crap is, that’s it. It’s fate. And you need to do whatever it takes to help keep it this way. 

Ruby stands slowly, not her old self but somehow new and different. She pats her black stallion, his coat shining in the bright sun. She hops up and doesn’t waste any time starting him towards home.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 153, “Reactions and Introductions”, Friday, March 24th, 1882, 9:30 A.M.*

Kate grabbed onto the arm of an irate Conrad Booth and pulled with all the strength she had. "Conrad Booth! Don't be a fool. He hasn't touched me, and if you'd stop and listen I can explain was really did happen."   She prayed he would listen to her and stop, but just in case she mentally prepared herself to use a charm spell. They were still far enough in the trees that she could use it unobserved.

Conrad stops, turns, and looks at her, his facial expressions alternating between anger and confusion.  "Please," she said gently, guiding him back toward the clearing in the grove.  "I began this badly. I was so worried about telling you that I did it all wrong. I should have explained first. You remember the strange weather we had last January, and then again last Saturday night?"  He just nods.

She continues, “Both times, powerful earth magics were being used. The first time it was to allow a friend, Storm Goldeneye, to be present with us even though she had died a few weeks before. She had a task to complete before she went to her rest.  

Saturday it was also to allow someone who died before their time to complete one last task. I said good-bye to Tom that night. It was his spirit that was in the room with me, but powerful magic was used to make his spirit flesh. Someone was grateful to both Tom and I, for different reasons, and they gave us that gift of time. And the gift of the child I thought we would never have." 

She squeezed his arm. "Mr. Gonzales doesn't have that kind of power. It's not the kind of magic he knows and uses. The only thing he has to do with this is believing me when I told him what had happened."   A look of deep regret and sadness comes across her face. "I know, it's a fantastic story. If you believe nothing else, believe my teacher has never touched me in such a way. But I hope you know, as outlandish as it may sound, I would not lie to you."

Conrad stands there for what seems to an eternity without speaking. She can normally read his emotional state but right now he is a blank slate.  He finally says, "Katherine, I believe that you believe what you have just told me. As far as you know that is the truth. But magic can be used to alter a person's thoughts. Can you tell me for a fact that Gonzales does not have that type of magic available to him? Katherine, he is a lonely old man. That demonstration we just saw shows how he wishes himself to be and act young again. You've spent much time alone with him....."

For just a moment Kate considered the Dust of Forgetfulness she had been given by the wizard in New Orleans. But if she used it, she would just have to go through this again.  Kate allowed herself to sink to her knees, head hanging down. "I don't know how to convince you," she said looking up. "You could ask Ruby, Nanuet, or Sonoma about Storm Goldeneye, they can tell you the truth of the odd weather and it's cause. 

I spoke to Tom. We talked about how his spirit had been trapped. First by his friend Colby Tucker, then me, then by Morgan Earp's guilt. He couldn't move on because we held him here. When Morgan Earp died he was finally released. I know the exact moment Morgan Earp died, it was the same moment Tom left me, the moment that lightning strike fell around the El Parador. Besides, Mr. Gonzales was gone with Arcade's Gang when Tom was with me. And I already know I'm carrying a child, even though it's not even been a week. Most women wouldn't know for a month or more. I know because I was told. 

Do you really think he could craft a spell to give me a memory of a man he's never seen, speaking of things he wouldn't know, and be certain I would become pregnant? And know it will be a boy? Fertility magic is not an arcane art.   Oh, and Ruby saw Tom the night before! She came here to the grove, looking for some way to find out if Nanuet and Chester were still alive. Storm answered her question, and Tom was with her. They meant to give me a warning, so I would know that Tom was coming to me the next night, but Ruby was so excited to learn our friends were still alive that she ran off before they could tell her."

Conrad is quiet for a very long time. He then says, "This is a lot to absorb. Katherine......I.....I don't know what you want or expect me to say. Most of what you are saying is counter to what I believe....I....I can't accept the premise that your husband's ghost made you pregnant. If you told....if you tell that to other people they will probably have you committed to an institution for the insane."  He pauses again and asks "Does Dorita know?"

Kate replies, "Dorita knows.  I didn't tell you this because I expect anything of you. The only thing I wanted was to avoid causing you pain, which I knew wasn't possible, and for you to know that I didn't lie to you when I said I wasn't ready. I have no intention of telling the town who fathered this child. They will draw their own conclusions, and I think you know what they will be." Kate dropped her eyes, blinking to clear her eyes of the tears shimmering in them. 

"I wanted to tell you now so you could... It's still very early, and you have enough rumors following you. I don't want to bring more trouble to your door. I'll understand if you want to keep away from me from now on. Perhaps it will be long enough before they discover it that you can escape the rumors." Kate's voice broke and tears were falling freely now.   "I hope that won't be your choice, but I'll understand."

Conrad says, "I...I need to think. I'm going back to my home for now." He turns and begins to walk away.   "Conrad, I.... I understand. I'm sorry, so sorry." She let him leave, there was nothing more to say. He walked away to the sounds of rustling leaves, songbirds in the trees, and a woman's tears. 

Kate stayed there in grove for a long while after the tears finally stopped. She wasn't the kind of woman who could cry and still look pretty, her eyes would be swollen and her face a patchy red. Still, she had to go back. She had to go to the Lucky Lady this afternoon.  She had done this all wrong, let her own fears get the better of her instead of thinking. She thought again of the Dust of Forgetfulness, but how could she stand to be near him, see him smile as if nothing happened and not feel doubly guilty?   She finally stood up and walked alone back to the El Parador. In her room she laid down with a cool cloth over her eyes for a while before she checked in with Mr. Gonzales.

Manuel takes one look at Kate as she enters his workshop and stops what he is working on. He walks over to her and gives her a long deep hug, which seems to last forever. He leads her back into the workshop and has her sit. He asks, "What has made my little bird so sad?"

"I told Conrad this morning. It had to be done, he had to know sooner rather than later. He didn't take it well. I did it all wrong.... And I mentioned magic so the first thing he thought was that you had," Kate stopped and blushed hard. "I'm not sure I convinced him otherwise, but at least he didn't come looking for you.  I told him the truth, but his belief just can't stretch that far. I hurt him very badly, and I'm afraid I've lost my friend," she finished, fighting against the tears that threatened again.

Gonzales is patient and gives her reassuring comments. He has her go back and tell him the full conversation that she had with Conrad and asks where he is now.   He then gives her another long hug and says, "There is no need to cry my little bird. I can fix this problem for you."   She states, "How can you change what a person will believe? He does not believe gods exist, I didn't even try to mention Diana to him. I'm sure that extends to Earth spirits and ghostly husbands." 

Kate wiped her eyes. "I'm sorry, what do you suggest?"   Gonzales smiles and says "Have you forgotten where he gained his knowledge of flowers and trees? He is a student of Mother Jiminez. Students listen to their teachers, even if the subject is a different one than what they have previously studied. She knows far more about the spirits of the earth than any of us. Let her be the one to explain it to him."   She replies, "I had not forgotten. In fact, I was rather depending on his studies with her to least keep his mind a bit open. I have never seen her, and I thought you didn't trust her? I know you didn't care for Sonoma's studying with her."    

He replies, "A lot has changed since then. Last week she accompanied Sonoma and myself first to California and then to Canada. Sonoma helped to establish a rapport and trust between her two teachers. I still feel that Jiminez is a powerful and dangerous woman, but I would now trust her with my life because I have.  And she has repaid that trust. The second day, after we returned Sonoma to the ranch, we went to Atlantis itself. She was instrumental in returning the vast island to the bottom of the ocean." 

He releases his embrace and says, "I will go to her now. I will ask her to please go and visit Mr. Booth. I will tell her that he is confused and needs knowledge of the spirits of the earth that recently visited this region."  Kate says, "Thank you. It will ease my mind to know that he can at least believe the truth. I think I can bear it better if he chooses to keep away if I at least know he isn't hurting. I have to go to the Lucky Lady this afternoon, but I will see you after, alright?"  He says, "That is fine. I will see you later." 

When Kate exits the El Parador a short while later she sees an interesting sight over on East Street around fifty feet diagonal from the El Parador and due east of the Great Western Boarding House. At that location are a group of three wood-and-adobe houses adjacent to each other, one of which is owned by a pair of miners, another owned by the Wong family, but the third had been empty. 

That appears to no longer be the case as a large family appears to now be moving in. She counts a total of nine orange-haired youngsters ranging in ages from one to seventeen and their parents, who share the same orange-colored hair. They are unloading suitcases and boxes from a wagon and she also notices a wire cage with a pair of chickens.

Kate's eyes widened for a moment and says softly to herself, “The size of my school may have just doubled.”  She changed her path to take her over to the family, although she wasn't sure how to introduce herself. She went over to the woman she assumed must be the mother of this brood.  "Excuse me? I know it's terribly rude of me, but I just couldn't help coming over to introduce myself. We don't see a sight like this very often," she said with a smile. "I'm Mrs. Katherine Kale."

The woman, who appears to be in her mid-thirties and in reasonably good physical shape, says in a thick Irish accent. "Hello, my name is Meghan O'Hara. We are new to town. My son Patrick"...she calls over the oldest boy.."will be working at the Breakheart Mine with my brother-in-law Shamus." She gestures to the older gentleman who Kate had assumed to be the woman's husband.

"How do you do?" Kate nodded at Patrick even as her throat caught at the familiar accent.  "I'm glad to see another family moving in. You'll be tired tonight, I'm sure. I live just down the street there, at the El Parador Hotel and Cantina. They have wonderful Mexican food there that I'd be glad to treat you to if you're interested." Kate looked at the busy activity around her. "I'm sorry to interrupt, let me give you a hand."

Meghan appreciates Kate's help. The house they are moving into is rather small, a mere ten by fifteen feet dividing into two rooms. But several bunk beds have been put in, making enough bedding for the children. Meghan explains that the mine's owner Elton Hubbard is the building's landlord and the rent will be deduced from Patrick's pay. Patrick will actually be staying at the Cochise Boarding House with his Uncle Shamus and Shannon will as well, having found temporary employment with the Hooten family that own the Cochise. The house will therefore provide ample space for Meghan and her youngest seven children.

Kate says, "You seem to have all your ducks in a row already. There are a lot of opportunities here for those willing to look for them. I am a partner in a ranch just outside town, and I'm planning to open a school soon. There's also a festival planned for next weekend. It is officially in honor of the god Dionysus, but it is also meant to bring the community together. You've come at a good time."

Mrs. O’Hara says, "A school. Would you be the friend of Miss West?"  Kate says, "You've met Ruby? Yes, she is my friend, and a very good one. When did you meet her?"    Meghan replies, "On the stagecoach ride into town Wednesday afternoon. She spoke very highly of you. I asked her about the school, if it was a public school or required private tuition and she said the latter. I was hoping to have an opportunity to discuss that with you. 

I strongly desire to see that my children are educated but cannot afford to pay tuition at this point. Miss. West seemed to think that we might be able to come to some sort of arrangement. I had worked out something similar back in Ireland to provide a quality education of my four eldest children after my husband and his brothers left for work in America."

Kate says, "I'm certain we can. I inquired about the possibility of a public school first, there was talk of one when I first came here, but it doesn't seem to be happening anytime soon. Apparently there is an influential woman who opposes one because her grandson lives too far away to attend it." Kate shook her head.  "There are always going to be some chores that need doing around the school. I saw you have some chickens, when I move into my own home I'm sure I'd need eggs, or perhaps a few live chicks to take out to the ranch. Why don't you tell me what you might have in trade, and how many children you'd want to enroll?"

Meghan introduces her children in descending order by age as seventeen-year-old Patrick, sixteen-year-old Shannon, twin thirteen-year olds Cathleen and Colleen, twin six-year olds Mary and Caitlin, four-year-old Kellie, three-year-old Patricia and one-year-old Shamus.  She says, "My oldest four received a fine education at the University in Belfast, established by Queen Victoria in 1845. The University is well known for its college-level curriculum in engineering, agriculture, physics, music, archaeology and Irish studies. But they also teach younger students, the children of professors, university staff and immediate neighbors of the school. 

After my husband had left I went there and found employment with the professors in the Archaeology Department. For seven years my children received one of the finest educations they could have. Patrick and Shannon still remember most of that so will not require further education, but the twins Kathleen and Colleen have forgotten much during the six years that we have been here in America so could use more education at this point. All of the younger children lack an education other than what little I could provide them, so will be in need of the schooling."

Kate replies, "I'm afraid my own education is not nearly as prestigious. I was tutored as a child in Boston, and sent to a finishing school when I was fourteen. Thankfully my father was of the mind that a good education was important, so the school taught more than etiquette, music, and languages. Still, it's likely that your two oldest could teach as well or better than I.”  

Meghan says, "I am sure that they could, but I'm afraid that I need for both of them to work to support the rest of the family. My husband died last year and it has been difficult for us to get by."   "I'm very sorry," Kate said gently "My own husband passed on last October, but I was fortunate in family and friends who helped me through those first months." 

Kate says, “Most of the children in town will have received little to no education, and some speak Spanish as their first language. You're older twins will probably be far ahead of the others. I had planned to have a simple curriculum to begin, perhaps having a four day school week and using Fridays to teach the more advanced subjects to those students whose parents with them to get more than reading, writing, arithmetic, history and geography. 

But I now see what you can offer me. You have worked in a school, seen how they work. Between yourself and Patrick and Shannon, you could help me fill in the holes in my own education.   And, if your work allows it, to fill in for me on days when I cannot be there. There is always sickness, emergencies, and the unexpected to deal with and I have no one to cover for me if I can't be there."    

Mrs. O'Hara replies, "Oh, don't misunderstand. I personally never received a formal education so am not qualified to teach…..well…..maybe I could be of some assistance. My Grandfather taught me to read, my Grandmother taught me all about healing herbs, and my mother taught me very good household skills. At the University I worked as a Professor's assistant doing whatever was needed, be cleaning, filing or helping the students as needed. And with my healing skills I also assisted the University's Physician as a nurse whenever there was a need for that."

Kate says, "Everyone is qualified to teach something, whether it is history or arithmetic, or caring and compassion. But I think we have found the way you can help me. I don't care for the town doctor, so if I come to you first, I'd appreciate it. Plus, I admit, I never learned to keep a house. In Boston we had a household staff, and I have lived in hotels since I came to Arizona. If you could teach me those things, cooking, sewing, cleaning, I would be very grateful, and consider it an excellent trade for tuition."

"Why thank you Mrs. Kale. I was hoping that we could work something out. I can now see why this community is called Promise City. I would have sent Patrick here at any rate, he needs a strong male influence like his Uncle Shamus will be able to provide. I am just glad that the rest of the family can be here with him.  Thank you for helping us get settled in. I believe that I will take you up on the suggestion of dining at that Cantina. It's that building over there isn't it?"

Kate replies, "Yes. I have an appointment this afternoon, so I'm not sure when I'll return there. The food is wonderful, although different than what you're used to I'd wager. Dorita's a lovely woman, she'll take good care of you.  I should go make my appointment. It was a pleasure to meet you, Mrs. O'Hara."   After their goodbyes, Kate walked over to the Lucky Lady. She realized half-way there that she had not gotten an escort. Jake would give her a hard time if he realized it. Well, someone could walk her back and truthfully, it was nice to be alone now and then.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 154, “The Mexican Fire Rod”, Friday, March 24th, 1882, 11:30 A.M.*

Ruby returns to the Lucky Lady, having been gone only about an hour and half. She enters the kitchen and as Maria makes her some lunch she tells her about Tombstone and the show.  After her lunch Ruby becomes bored, so she walks back over to Fly's.  No one else is there except for Mr. Fly. As she brushes her hair she convinces him now would be a good time to start taking some of those other photographs. "But first, I would like something special." She whispers in his ear and while he blushes Ruby convinces him to do it.  

He arranges her as quickly as he can, takes the photograph and when it's done he laughs, "I believe someone's going to be very happy with that photo!" Afterwards Ruby goes through his collection of clothes and tries on different outfits. He takes his time taking many different photographs, in different styles and poses. "I'm sure at least a few of those came out well," Ruby winks at him. 

During their time together Ruby suggests that he takes photographs of the festival, but also sets up an area where people can get their family portraits taken on that day, since most of them will be dressed nicely and have an opportunity to do it.   She thanks him again and is about to leave when Mr. Fly says, "Don't you want your photograph from earlier, Miss West?" Ruby is surprised that it is done already. "Of course," she replies and eagerly awaits it. 

She can do nothing but smile when she looks at it. Both of their eyes were twinkling with meaning behind them and they looked so happy and so perfect together. "You were right about the pose, it suits the two of you," Fly comments. Ruby profusely thanks him again, picks out a picture frame and tries to pay him. "Oh, Mr. Cook already took care of everything." Ruby nods, "Of course he did. Thank you again and have a good day."  She walks down the street, happy and confident, clutching her new photograph in her hand.

Instead of walking back to the Lucky Lady Ruby detours to the El Parador. She climbs the stairs to Mr. Gonzales room and knocks.   Gonzales happily lets Ruby in. Ginnie is still working in the library and he urges her to go downstairs and get a bite to eat. He ushers Ruby into the workshop and explains to her about the Dispel Magic scrolls that he is working on that he had talked to Mr. Cook about. 

"Scroll creation is a long and arduous task. To do it properly includes preparation of both the paper and ink, involving enchantments on both to retain the magical writings and also protect the parchment or paper from dangers such as fire or water. Writing the words to the spell is more than cartography as well, it requires precise penmanship, as one mistake with writing each Atlantian character could prevent the spell from working. Young Ginnie has shown an aptitude for magical writings and I am having her assist me. She is preparing the initial text which I am then re-inking with the enchantment. 

Placing the enchantment is a two-step process as well. First is the initial text which prepares the paper to actually receive the spell. Studying the spell to place upon the scroll is the most critically important part, which I would only do when I am refreshed and relaxed, as again any misstep would negate the process completely. Once the spell is on the scroll it then requires one final magical spell to activate, then it could be used by anyone trained in magic use.  Oh, you probably didn't want such a technical explanation. What is it that you came to see me about?"

"That's ok, I don't mind the lesson," she giggles. "And we've been really worried about this situation so any help you can give us is greatly appreciated. That's why I came actually. I'm wondering, would you be able to teach me how to use that wind of fire that we got from the Cowboy Gang? I have a feeling we're going to need it."  He says "Yes, I could teach you how to use that. Do you have it with you, I would like to examine it further."

"No, Kate had it, I thought she gave it to you. Maybe it's here? If not I'll have to ask her for it." 
Mr. Gonzales sets about looking for the wand. Ruby comments, "So I heard you were fencing today, how did you do? Mr. Lacey is putting together an outfit so he can play against you."  He replies, "Mr. Lacey? I didn't know he knew how to fence. We should have set up a ring long ago." 

He rechecks a box at the far end of the workroom. He unwraps a red velvet cloth that contains a two-and-a-half-foot long metal rod and a short piece of parchment and asks "Is this is?" Ruby exclaims, "Yes!" He says, "I'm sorry, with all that his been going on these days I have been an absent-minded professor."

Ruby suddenly hops up and gives Mr. Gonzales a tight embrace. "No apologies necessary. I know you've been busy, we all have been. But especially you with that whole Atlantis thing. Some time when we have more time I'd like you to tell me what happened, if it's all been resolved." Ruby takes the wand from Mr. Gonzales. "Now, how do you use this thing?" she asks while swinging it around in her hand.

He holds up the rod, which is thirty-inches long and appears to be solid except for a hollow section the last three inches of what appears to be the top end. The other end has indentations in the metal where a person would place their hands and thumbs to grip the item, much in the way that people in ancient times wielded a two-handed sword. Ruby notices markings along the side of the rod. Some of the engravings look to be written in Spanish and others in Atlantian script.  He laughs and replies "I should know how to us it, it's mine."

Ruby is surprised, "It is? How did the Cowboys get it?"   He replies, "I have absolutely no idea. I haven't seen one of these in three-dozen years. I'm frankly surprised that one of them still exists."  "Well, now we have it back," Ruby laughs. "Do these things run out? And what's this script say? I guess you have to do this," she grips the rod with her hands and thumbs in her best guess, "And then say what's written here?"

He says, "Yes, that is essentially it. I did not want to make these items too complicated, as I needed sailors with a minimum of knowledge of magic to use them.    This is a Mexican Fire Rod and as far as I know only twenty-two of them were ever created. It was a collaborative effort by myself and two other Mexican wizards. As you may recall, I was once an Admiral in the Mexican Navy. We outfitted our finest eight ships with these, two to four per ship. The indentation on the end is to give it the appearance of it being a small cannon when mounted on the ship. In fact, it is far more powerful than most cannon. 

Some magical items, such as my Wand of Magic Missiles, can be recharged. These can not. When each of these was new it had a total of fifty charges. This particular one has thirty-eight charges still remaining in it.   The writing on the side in Spanish indicates the name of the Mexican Artillerist who this specific rod was assigned to, in this case a Lieutenant Frederico Alezla Valdes. I personally trained all twenty-two men but do not remember their specific names any longer. It would take some further research through past associates of mine but I should be able to eventually determine from that which vessel this rod was assigned to and how it was lost. 

Most of these were used up during the Mexican-American War that took place from 1846 to 1848. Mexico did badly during the war. I was part of a fleet that prepared for an American invasion in the Gulf of Mexico, but the only Naval encounters in the war were along the Pacific Coast instead. Most battles were land battles that took place within two hundred miles of where we are now. Mexico lost California and much of New Mexico and Arizona as a result of the war. 

The end of the war also temporarily forced Santa Anna and myself into temporary exile in Jamaica and then later Venezuela. The ship that brought us to exile had three of these mounted on it, which I believed at the time to be the last three Fire Rods and only ship of the eight that still existed at that point. I do not recall a Lieutenant Valdez being on that ship, so this must have come from another vessel."

Ruby listens curiously to Gonzales explanation. "So this thing has made a long trip then?”  He replies, “Probably, but possibly not. I recall that one ship was lost in the Gulf of California, between the Baja Peninsula and Sonora. That is just a couple of hundred miles southwest of here. If could have been salvaged from that vessel.” 

Ruby is thoughtful for a moment, "You're life has been very full, interesting, and... meaningful, Mr. Gonzales." She looks down at the rod on her hand. "Mexican Fire Rod," she repeats.  "What's Jamaica and Venezuela like? I'm desperate to travel, although certainly not under the same circumstances as you."    He states, I did not care for Jamaica. The people there very poor and the politicians ruling the island care only for themselves. Venezuela was nice, although our stay there did not last long, with Santa Anna regaining power in Mexico less than five years after we had left. That however, only lasted for two years."

"I don't really know anything about history. You're a walking lesson!" Ruby exclaims. "And I know you've been stuck here, you need a vacation too."  Ruby realizes that some of this is probably painful memories for Gonzales so she quickly changes the subject. "So what does this Atlantian script say? Must be what you have to repeat to make this wand work."

He says, "Yes and it will not take me long to teach it to you. But given how you are casually flinging it around I felt it best to not to do that here in my workshop, not wanting it to be accidentally destroyed." He has a broad smile on his face as he says that so she realizes that he is for-the-most part joking with her. 

He then says, "Unlike the Wand of Missiles, this item can miss it's target. I believe you were on the receiving end of several misses. But to practice using it will exhaust some of the remaining charges so I'm not sure if you want to do that. If you do, then we could go out into the desert tomorrow and practice."  

Ruby giggles as she realizes that she IS flinging the wand around. "Heh, good point." Ruby considers for a moment before responding, "Yes, I really don't want to waste the charges but it's probably a good idea to try a couple.  Tomorrow it is. I'm good at shooting and aiming guns, is it like that? Or is there something similar I can practice with so I don't waste the charges?”  He replies, “No, this is a rather unique item. Even if we use two charges that would still leave three dozen for later usage." 

She says, “Good.  Jake wanted us to practice with our guns and try out that bell we have, to test it. Do you mind if he comes along?"   Ruby remembers the photo and skips to the table where she has left it. "Look what we did today!" she says with a huge grin on her face as she thrusts it towards him.    He replies,  “Actually I do mind. The last time I invited him along on one of our outings he shot you. He would not be able to use either item anyway, not having wizard skills. If you want another companion I would prefer Katherine, Sonoma or Madge.”  He glances at the photo and says, "Very nice. Can I safely assume that this was done by Mr. Fly rather than the Barkers?"

The disappointment on Ruby's face is apparent. "Yes, My. Fly took the photograph. You know what happened with the Barkers. Mrs. Barker insulted and threatened me, all because George wanted to marry me. Now I'm sure she'll be out to get me."  She looks at her feet and starts biting her lip. "You don't like Jake, do you?"

He replies, "No, I do not. He is reckless and has endangered the lives of you and your friends. Yes, before you say it I will, I am also reckless and have endangered the lives of you and your friends. But I have much more life experience as well as magical skills to fall back upon. 

I know that he has many skills of his own, but most of those are geared toward individual rather than group actions.  I think as a military leader and family patriarch, thinking of my group before I think of myself. He may eventually get to that point, but he is not there yet. His first instincts are towards self-preservation rather than protecting others around him. And right now Johnny Ringo has managed to take away Mr. Cook's single greatest asset, his self confidence."

Ruby takes the picture and holds it closer to her body. “Whatever you said to him last night made him realize he lost some of his confidence along the way. He knows what he has to do to make us all safe and he feels terrible about the fact that we WON’T let him do it alone. But he is confident in what he has to do. Are we supposed to sit and wait here for Johnny Ringo to come and kill us? He’s already come into our saloon and threatened to blow it up, he told us he kidnapped Ginnie, he DID kidnap Nanuet and Chester. His friends shoot at us everywhere we go. Maybe you didn’t hear but Billy Claiborne shot me on Saturday and I almost died. Nanuet got shot and almost died Sunday.” 

“Do you have a better plan for us?” she asks with tears welling in her eyes. “A lot has happened while you’ve been away.   And you’re so wrong about him. Look at all the things he’s done for me, he bought a saloon for me, he’s stuck around here for me, he turned down $50,000 that George Eastman offered him to break up with me.” Ruby continues with emphasis, “Fifty. Thousand. Dollars! And he’s kept me from doing some really stupid things over the course of the time we’ve been here. He gave me a home and a life I could be happy with. So if you count me as one of your group you should realize that he makes me happy, like no one ever has. I have fallen in love with him. I’m sorry you can’t see the good things about him.”

Gonzales replies, "I never said that Mr. Cook didn't have positive traits. He does, and he has made you happy. But Ruby, he has also put you at risk. On that morning that we went to Tombstone both myself and Nanuet could have very quickly protected you from that rattlesnake without putting you at risk. But we never had the opportunity because he act instinctively. 

Ruby, I recognize that you are in love with him. You should recognize that love is an emotion that is second only to the emotion of anger when it comes to clouding a person's judgment. That prevents one from being able to look at things objectively. You see the best in Jake and ignore the flaws. But right now those flaws could get you killed, which is my primary concern.  

Why should I wish for him to come along tomorrow? He can use neither the rod or the bell. He has no knowledge of magic. He is a normally good with a firearm, except that until he fully gets his confidence back I would not trust his shots to be accurate.  So the only reason that I would have for wanting him to come along with us would be to use him as bait, to draw Johnny Ringo out in the open. And I will not do that, he deserves better than to be treated like that. I value the books in the library but will use them as bait long before I ever put another person's life needlessly in danger."

"I understand," Ruby replies quietly. "How is he supposed to prove to you that he has his confidence back?"  Before Gonzales can answer Ruby continues, "Forget it, it's not important. You won't believe him anyway."  Ruby sighs, "I think we should make it known we are moving the books, at least some of the less valuable ones. That way Ringo will come for us and we can hopefully end this."  She takes the wand and her photograph and walks to the door. "I bet Kate would be good at that scroll stuff."   He replies, "She might, but she has been rather busy as of late. I will see you tomorrow. We can ride out either late morning or early afternoon."

"That's an understatement if I ever heard one. See you tomorrow."  Ruby leaves and on her way out says hello and goodbye to Dorita so she doesn't get mad. She tucks the wand inside her skirt so it can't be seen and heads outside into the warm Arizona air. She considers looking for Chumbley but instead goes back to the Lucky Lady. She hides the wand in a hidden spot in her room. Grabbing a lemonade and the puppies and sits out on the front porch, skirt hiked up, sunning in the beautiful weather.

Ruby doesn't have to wait long until the perpetually happy Chumbley bounces up onto the steps to talk to her.  "Hello Miss West, it is so nice to see you again. Thank you for speaking to Mr. Clum in Tombstone. I appreciate it. He wasn't willing to establish a permanent office here so I decided to take Mr. Arcadiam up on his offer to run the Herald, now the Mirror. That's what I wanted to speak to you about. I was wondering if you would be interested in advertising in the Mirror? We will have another edition out tomorrow."

She smiles and says, "Well congratulations on your new job then, Mr. Chumbley. Why don't you have a seat and we can talk about it." Ruby gets up and enters the Lucky Lady, returning with some cookies and a lemonade for Chumbley. She hands him the glass and plate before sitting and stretching our her long legs again. "Now, tell me something, how did Adair take this news? Considering that was his only form of advertising, I'm guessing not too well."

As Kate approached the saloon she saw Ruby sitting on the porch with her puppies and talking to the diminutive newspaperman. Kate hoped her face had recovered from her earlier tears, and checked her high-collared white blouse and grey skirt for anything out of place. "You left me alone in the middle of the night," Kate teased, "but I see you found your way home alright."

"Hi Kate. Yes," she smiles, "I did. I hope you didn't mind too much but I knew you would know where I went." Ruby hops up again, and again returns with a lemonade for Kate. "Chumbley's just about to tell me how Adair took the news of his biased newspaper being bought out."  "Thank you," she said, taking the drink. 

She nods to Kate. "Chumbley, is your old boss going to keep distributing his paper here?"   He replies, "I strongly doubt it. The only reason it was a success before, given the time delay caused by the stagecoaches, was that it was going against a paper run by a washed-out drunk and I was willing to put so much effort into it. He's smart enough to know that he won't be able to compete against me. I should be generally free of competition.  But I won't be surprised though if he does show up for the festival with a special edition given the large crowds that will be turning out for that. Can't see him passing up that opportunity."   Kate says, "I would be thrilled to hear how Mr. Adair took that news."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 155, “A Chat with the Deputies”, Friday, March 24th, 1882, 1:00 PM *

Marshall Berg calls his three deputies into the office for a meeting. He says, "We have a few problems at the moment, the biggest of which is the Cowboy Gang. One of the townspeople has important information regarding them and will be along soon to talk to us. Before that I have some other things to discuss. 

The vote at yesterday's meeting was long and contentious. None of you three have the overwhelming support of the town and several people question my ability as well. We can't have that. We need to gain the respect of this town and project confidence and professionalism. To that end I want you to make sure that when we are in public people address us respectfully by our titles. I am to be addressed as Marshall Berg. Each of you should be addressed by the title of Deputy Marshall, Deputy or Marshall followed by your last name. The only exception to that will be Stanley Barker, who obviously is free to call his wife by her first name, but I expect the respectful names from everybody else. Although inside this room or just among us Mitch, Eddie, Chet and Helen are fine.  Do any of you have any questions?"

Chester pipes up, "What's our relationship to Deputy Sheriff Hunter?"   Berg replies, "We don't have one. Our jurisdiction is the town, his is the county. But since we're not an incorporated town we have no set boundaries, so technically he can enforce the law here as well. But he usually doesn't bother, leaving town matters to the Marshal. Earp pretty much ignored him except for when this jail was full, in which case he used that jail as well if he needed it."

Chester replies, "OK. I wanted to know so we don't butt heads with the Sheriff. Good thing he leaves us be. That could be messy."   Berg agrees. They talk for a few more minutes about Johnny Ringo when Berg sees somebody at the door. He heads over and lets in Jake Cook, locking the door behind him. Helen looks a bit uncomfortable.   Berg tells the deputies "Mr. Cook has a message to us from my predecessor, Marshall Wyatt Earp. Mr. Cook..." 

Jake begins, "As I said before to, the previous Marshall asked me to share a story with his former deputies. Mitchell I have great respect for you, and you will need to know all this to do your job and keep yourself alive. I just ask that you all keep the parts about me and my friends to yourselves." 

True to his word to Wyatt Earp, Jake holds nothing back and shares everything that Wyatt told him. From the beginnings of the Cowboy gang with the Clantons, Curly Bill Brocious death, Dead-eye Douglas arrival, stagecoach robberies, the Yeats, bank robbery and breakup with Douglas, the different factions, the kidnapping rescue, Claibournes attack on the road, Morgan's murder, Johnson and McMasters changing sides and Wyatt's actions. 

"Chester can tell you more about his captivity, and the recent shooting involving Pony Deal. Johnny Ringo wants revenge, and wants to have his gang be the power in the county. Among other things he has threatened to blow up the Lucky Lady, threatened to kidnap the Katherine Kale's ward Ginnie, and had his men shoot up the jail in broad daylight. The gang has already shown they are not above murdering the families of the local law officers." Jake's gaze sweeps across all four of them and ends with Helen Barker. 

"There is significant bad blood between me and the Cowboy gang. I foolishly went along to recover some rustled cattle with the Cartwrights a couple of months back. Some gang members mistook me and my Colt for Dead-eye Douglas. It wasn't Dead-eye's gang that killed Brocious and the McLaury brothers that day it was, um, me and my friends." Jake clears his throat thinking, Damn Nanuet I almost said tribe. 

"The Cowboy gang and some hired thugs attacked us coming back from Fisk Mountain and paid dearly for it. They ambushed us another night after that and we hunted them down and brought those in for justice. I'm sure if Chester hasn't already told you about the farm house and attack on the road he will." Jake takes a deep breath and lets it out slowly before he says, "I provided the Earps help against the Cowboys before, if you are straight with me I'll make the same offer. This town will become worse than a hellhole if the Cowboy gang is allowed to survive."

Chester picks up the thread. "I don't know if you noticed, but the Condons don't like me or Jake much. We used to be guards at their bank. After Deadeye robbed the place, Danby Jones told them we were involved. Eventually Jones was told to leave the area and the charges dropped against Jake and me. You should remember that, Marshall Berg. 

Recently Nanuet, my Indian friend, and I were riding to Tombstone to tell the Tombstone Epitaph to stop the presses. On the way, we found Billy Claibourne and another Cowboy. We shot it out and the other cowboy was killed. Leaving there, we came across a bunch of the Cowboys with a Gattling gun. They captured us and brought us to their farmhouse hideout. They thought we were delivering a message to the Earps, probably a warning to Morgan Earp. the next day Jake and the rest of our friends broke us out, killing most of the Cowboys there."

Jake continues ""As a citizen and member of the Merchant Association, I expect you folks to keep the gang from blowing up my saloon. As member of the community I am willing to defend my home." 

Jake takes his hat off and runs a hand through his hair, giving him a moment to think. "Oh, one more thing. I couldn't prove it in a court of law, but there is a small mountain of circumstantial evidence that points to Hamilton Fisk being the money man for one of the factions probably Ringo's, and that the county sheriff's are probably on the Cowboy payroll." Jake settles his hat back on his head and extends his hand to Mitchell Berg. "So Mitchell, are congratulations in order on your new appointment? Or would you rather stick with good luck?" 

Berg shakes his hand but does not immediately answer. He ponders what Jake just said for a minute and then replies "I appreciate being told the information. However, Mr. Cook, I am going to ask that you do not take any further direct actions unless one of the four Marshals is also present. We have the authority to enforce law in this town, you do not. The Earps may have supported vigilante justice but I'm afraid that I can not and will not. Doing so can lead to anarchy. People need to respect the law. You have a right to protect your property but beyond that it's not your jurisdiction."

He keeps his poker face through Berg's response. "I understand," Jake replies, "Marshall." He listens to Chester’s question and the answer.  "There are some estimates of the Cowboy gang being in the hundreds. Even if Ringo only has the loyalty of a quarter of that, that would give him at a minimum several dozen men. There are four of you. Perhaps you should petition the Association for the right to deputize additional deputies under your direction for short emergencies." Jake tips his hat. "Gentlemen, Mahm, I will bid you good day. You know where to find me."  After Jake leaves the Jail he walks slowly back to the saloon. Outside the saloon he looks up at the sign, then the whole building. "Home." Jake chuckles enters his home.

After Jake leaves Chester asks, "So when can we act? A 'they got to fire first' kind of thing?"   Berg replies, "No, waiting for them to fire at you is suicidal. If you see Ringo or any of his known associates and it is possible you should first attempt to arrest them. But you are free to take whatever action is appropriate for the specific circumstances. You have a badge now, with it comes the responsibility to use it wisely."

Chester snaps his fingers. "Before I forget. Eduardo and I caught Thad Gormley spying on the El Parador. He's Ajax's nephew. Anyway, we questioned him and found out it was him and Pony Deal who shot at the office the other day. I told him to lie to Ringo about what he saw and let him go. Ajax said he'd be back to tell us more about what Ringo is planning."

Berg says "Do you know where he is now? It sounds like we need that information sooner rather than later."  Chester indicates that he is staying with Gormley over on East Street. Berg asks Helen and Eduardo to stay at Marshall's Office as he and Chester head off to see Mr. Gormley. 

Along the way Chester sees Clarisse and two other women who he has seen around town but does not know by name exiting the Great Western Boarding house. Both are carrying large cloth bags and he spots knitting needles sticking out from the bags.  Chester waves at Clarisse. She sees him and waves back. Clarisse asks her companions to wait and walks to Chester. "Good afternoon, Chet. Where are you going?" 

Berg clears his throat. Chester says, "Hold on a second Marshall." He takes Clarisse aside. "Good afternoon to you too. I'm on official business, right now. I can't talk long. Are you doing some knitting?"  She pouts. "You can make it up by coming to see me."  He kisses her. "You know I will. I'll see you later."  Chester says to Berg. "Sorry about that Marshall. Let's hope Gormley's information is good."

Berg and Martin arrive at the Gormley home. Ajax Gormley and his room mate Brian Kelso are not home, but neither of them are who the lawman have come to see. Thaddeus Gormley lets them into the house. Berg begins by introducing himself as the new Town Marshall and letting Gormley know that Judge Isby has arrived in town. "Son, if I believe that you are lying to me you will spend the weekend behind bars and see the Judge on Monday. If that happens I will try to protect you behind bars, but you should know that the last man being held, Lane Gifford, was killed in jail by the Cowboy Gang despite a lawman guarding him at the time." 

Thaddeus appears to be very intimidated by that preamble. He quickly tells them about riding into town with Ringo and Deal. Deal went off to ge the keys to the boarding house and Ringo gave them the flask with the invisibility elixir. With that and the keys they had no difficulty getting into Morgan and Wyatt's rooms. Deal was assigned the tricky shooting, with Thad told to just fire warning shots to keep anybody from trying to leave the Marshall's Office. 

He says that he was as surprised as anybody when Deal shot and hit Ringo, that wasn't part of the plan at all. Following the shooting Thad was told to go to the corner room at the Promise City Hotel that had been rented for him and watch the El Parador to make sure that no books were moved. He was given the flask to keep in the event that he needed to use it to escape, but got so scared when Chester knocked out the door that he didn't think to use it.

Chester pulls the flask out of his pocket. "Here it is, Marshall."  Berg says, "Dispose of that, Deputy. Don't forget magic's illegal in town."  Chester slips the flask back into his pocket. "Of course, sir." Berg says, "I hear you're willing to help us. Is that so?" Thad says, "I don't want to go to jail. Isby'll throw the book at me." Berg replies, "That's Judge Isby, son." 

"Sorry, Marshall. I haven't seen Johnny yet. The Deputy asked me to tell him that he saw the Indian that hangs out with the widow Kale driving a wagon out of town with the books." Chester interrupts, "How 'bout you leave the Indian out of this. Just say someone drove the wagon out of town. It was night, so you couldn't tell who it was."

Berg tells Gormley "You just stay tight and let us know if Ringo makes contact with you." Berg and Chester make their way back to the Marshall's Office. He says, "I figure that Chet and I should take the Saturday night shift. That's when the Palace has their boxing so human male lawmen would probably be best if we have to go there. So we'll be taking tonight off and leaving the town in the capable hands of you two", as he gestures to Eddie and Helen.

Chester says, "Has Adair brought any of you before him? I sent for me last night. Said he wanted to talk. He asked who I thought I was working for. Then he asked me how I felt working alongside the two of you." He motions to Helen and Eduardo. "Even insulted you to boot. I walked out of his office when he did that. I don't know what trouble he'll try to start."

“He hasn't spoken to any of the other lawmen.”. Berg comments "All the more reason for us to be on duty tomorrow Chet and make an appearance at the Palace. Helen, Eddie, I'll be at my home tonight if anything comes up requiring a lawman at the Palace. Come and get me, don't attempt to go there yourself."  Chester answers, "If you need me, I'll be at the Lucky Lady." 

Jake spends an hour after coming back to the saloon cleaning his weapons. He was beginning to fall back into his old routines, and it felt good. He used the time to organize his thoughts, remembering all the small facts different folks told him about the Cowboy gang. We have much work to do, he thinks, but this could even be enjoyable.

After discussing the plans for the next few days Nanuet tells Minerva that he should get some work done. He reminds her that they were supposed to meet with their friends to share knowledge and make plans for the immediate future. He leaves the grove and heads to the Lucky Lady where he goes about his usual chores. He takes some time out to play with the puppies, training them a bit more.   “I will see you later today. "Minerva replies and kisses him one last time before she goes back to the Comstock house."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 156, “Chumbley’s Paper”, Friday, March 24th, 1882, 2:00 PM *

Chumbley exclaims to Ruby and Kate, "Oh, he is continuing to advertise, has the whole last page just as he did with the Herald. Josiah Young handled that negotiation, since I'm not allowed into the Place, non-human you know. Anyway, Josiah made it clear that we would be accepting ads from any saloon in town, including yours. But to sweeten the pot we've agreed to have Angelica Young write up a short story for tomorrow's edition about the Palace's new fighter, a pugilist named Flannigan. I don't feel bad since it really is news, the guy is undefeated after two Saturday nights. And further promotion of this guy will help for the festival, since I assume that the open-fisted boxing will be a key event, given how big a draw it is."

"I see," Ruby replies. "Why would you want to advertise a business in your paper that is racist against you?"   He replies, "Miss. West...Ruby...I don't own the newspaper, I am just its editor. Until my publisher instructs me to not take advertisements from him I will continue to do so. And a full-page back cover sells for $ 30.00 an issue, that's too tempting just throw away. But I will not allow his advertising content to include anything racist and I'm sure that my publisher will support me on that decision. Mrs. Arcadiam is also non-human, a half-elf, and she had her own run-in with Adair last year." 

He then pauses, a rare occurance for him, and states "Besides, it may all be a moot point. If the town does go forward with discussion of incorporating a hot topic will be who has the right to vote. I will be writing editorials in support of non-humans, something I know a great deal about, which may prompt him to cancel his advertisements altogether."  

Ruby replies, "Perhaps. But he is a lowlife scoundrel and you'd do well to remember that. I don't know who this Mrs. Arcadiam but I can only imagine what sort of 'run in' she had with him. Either she must desperately need the money or is fine letting her husband continue to insult her by letting him advertise for someone like Adair."  "I guess you won't be staying with us anymore. And you'll be so busy around town we'll never see you. If you can spare the time, you might want to stop by here tomorrow night. I'm going to put some extra effort into my singing and the show should be captivating."  

He replies, "Oh Ruby, are you kidding? You won't be able to get rid of me. Don't know where I'll be staying long-term. I'm still at the Alhambra but Mr. Lord tolerated me as a once or twice a week guest, not sure that he wants me full time. As for Mrs. Arcadiam, she's a singer who is better known around town as Morgana. Her run in had to do with her visit there last year. She went there one day to audition for a singing job, but dressed as a rich easterner and with her pointed ears covered. He told her to come back the next day to negotiate pay. She came back in her Indian garb and he wouldn't let her into the building, called Marshall Hollister to arrest her instead. She's no fan of Adair, nor is her husband. But they hated Mr. Baxter's bias and will not be hypocrites by imposing one of their own. Honest news, honest reporting, no favors or grudges against people just because they like or dislike them."

Kate laughs, "Also, they'll be getting a large pocket load of Adair's money.  I hope you'll support the vote for women as well, Mr. Chumbley. I think you'll agree we support the town just as much as the men, and should have just as much say in how it runs."   

"I don't think such a thing exists. But we'll see I guess. I've never met this Morgana to judge." "If you're going to be living here now you'll have to find a place to live, Chumbley."  Ruby rolls her eyes, "And when is this vote taking place? I'm sick of hearing about it already."  He replies, "Oh, it may not even happen. Mitchell Berg has been suggesting it for a while now, and he holds more influence now. The Merchant's Association has the topic on their agenda for next Tuesday's meeting."

"Interesting about the vote. I'm sure you're really hoping it happens soon so you can have a say in what goes on around here. Berg is a good man, if he can get it done he will."  "As long as you're here, and since you're my answer man, I have a question for you. Have you ever heard of any of these people?" Ruby lists off the names John Bell, Lester Olivier, George Otis Grosvenor, Rudolph Foote, Sherwin Allen and Riff 'Alabama' McNally. "I figured you might have heard of at least one of them, maybe from here or maybe Tombstone."

"I've heard of two of them. Sherwin Allen and Riff 'Alabama' McNally were arrested last year by Promise City's Marshall Hollister for possible involvement with some cattle rustling but they were released after their alibis checked out as legit."   Ruby taps her lips, "Hmmm, I wonder where they are now?...Oh well, let's not talk about this anymore. It's sullying my good mood.  So are you coming by tomorrow night?"

He says, "Of course, you've probably be seeing me on a regular basis from now on."   Ruby flashes him a dazzling smile. "How wonderful!" Jake is going to be so delighted, Ruby thinks. "I'm glad you'll be by, it should be special. Did you hear about the fencing match today? There's going to be one tomorrow morning too. I think I'm going to ask someone for lessons. What do you guys think?"  Ruby sips her lemonade, still enjoying the sun, "Hey, have you heard where Ike Sherman went? He missed that big Merchant's meeting yesterday."

Chumbley says, "Nope, maybe he'll be on today's stage. I heard about the fencing, my reporter Angelica was there. She'll have a write up about both matches for tomorrow night's paper."  "Good, I'd like to read about it, I missed it." Ruby quietly sips at her lemonade, while a lull falls over the conversation.  Finally she speaks up, "I have to admit Chumbley, I have a problem putting an ad in your paper. Something irks me about you and your paper supporting Adair, hypocrite or not. Especially since he's tried to kill me and Jake."

Chumbley pleads, "But I'm not supporting Adair, he's supporting the Mirror. We're not discriminating against anybody and trying to present the news in an unbiased manner. 

You don't have to put an advertisement in if you don't want to. Why don't you discuss it with your business partners. I don't need an answer right away, the deadline for the final printing isn't until noon tomorrow."   "Alright." Ruby picks up her lemonade. "I think I've had enough sun for now." 

Ruby heads inside and stops at the bar. "Mr. Hoover, you're our business manager. Chumbley is outside and wants to know if we want to put an ad in his new newspaper."  She sits at the bar and waits for Katherine to come inside.

Kate looked at Chumbley with an understanding smile. "Don't feel badly, the others will talk her around. Your paper is the only game in town now. She knows you don't really support Adair. I should go inside. I'll see you later."   She picked up her glass and went inside. She hugged Ruby then sat down. "What have you been up to since you snuck out of my room last night?"

Ruby smiles. "Oh, I've been busy doing errands. I went riding, that was nice. I realized that my skills have become a bit rusty, it's been a long time since I had lessons. Oh, look!" She reaches behind the bar and retrieves the photograph of her and Jake, showing it to Kate.  "Ruby, that's wonderful. You both look so happy. Jake does clean up well, doesn't he? Did you have this done in Tombstone?"

Ruby laughs. "Yes he does, isn't he handsome?" Ruby says with a dreamy smile. "We had this done at Fly's this morning actually. I didn't think it would be ready so quickly but when I returned this afternoon it was done.   I really hope you didn't worry after I snuck out last night. That reminds me, I really appreciate that, I didn't know I needed to talk and figure things out so badly. I feel much better today."

Kate replies, "It's what I'm here for. I'm glad it helped you, sometimes we just need to say what's on our minds to see an answer. It's wonderful to see you so happy. I was surprised to see you on Wednesday night. I had asked Miss Florencia a few days ago to help me thank Diana, and now I understand why you wanted to thank Venus.   It's an odd conversation for the two of us, isn't it?"

"For us, yes. I really still don't believe it." Ruby shrugs, "But we'll see, right?   I am surprised that you believe me. I wouldn't believe me."    Kate responds, "Like I said last night, I have always believed in the gods existence, I'd just never seen anything good come of them before.   And how could a goddess of love not love you? Now, if it had been a goddess of virginity, that I'd have trouble believing."

Ruby puts on a shocked face, "How could you say that!" before breaking out in hysterical laughter. "Honestly, I don't know what a goddess of love has to do with me. Goddess of beauty and desire I can buy. Love? Now that's stretching it."     "She is in charge of beauty and desire too. I can see how much better you feel, and if Venus does that, then I'll put her with Diana on the short list of gods I respect."  Kate sighed softly and took a drink of the lemonade. "I met someone new in town today, a Mrs. O'Hara. So many children! But they all seemed good and well-mannered, the two eldest already have jobs. They were moving in next to the Wong's."

Ruby answers, "Oh, she found somewhere to stay, that's good. Yes, I was NOT happy when I got on that coach ride Wednesday, except her children, all 30 of them, seemed to be very well mannered. I hope you don't mind, I told them you would probably be willing to help them with the tuition."

"I don't mind. She's going to teach me how to keep house," Kate laughed. "I can't cook anymore than to make tea. I don't know how to wash clothes, clean a stove, mend anything. All that education and I can't do anything really useful. I wouldn't really turn anyone away, but if the other families are paying tuition, it's not fair to take anyone for free. She'll also substitute for me if I can't teach for some reason. Being sick or something, you understand.  "That's good you worked things out already. I don't know how to do any of those things either. Good thing I found a man who doesn't care, huh?" she giggles.  Kate says, "I don't have to worry about a man. But I do have a ward that doesn't want to starve to death after we move out of the El Parador."   

Kate adds, “That handsome new assistant of Judge Isby's was fencing today. He was quite good. I heard him say he was on the fencing team at Oxford."  Ruby replies, "Yes, that's Kevin. He is handsome," she says casually taking a sip of lemonade, "He delivered that rose to me from Judge Isby. I'm going to ask him for lessons actually."   "You'll make Judge Isby jealous," Kate teased. "He'll be kicking himself for bringing that boy here to steal his girl away."

"Right, Ginnie probably knows how to do all that stuff already, what are you worried about?" Ruby laughs.  "As for the Judge, that is strictly," she leans in and whispers to Kate, "Business." She laughs, "But that would be funny for the Judge to get jealous. I have to admit he seems to be loosening up a bit over the course of the last two dates. Although I still doubt I'd get him in the kissing booth!"

"Kissing booth? Apparently this is a festival to Venus as well. But I would guess devotions to Dionysis often lead to devotions to Venus," Kate smiled.  "Oh, remind me to suggest to Miss Florencia that we add fencing to the festivities. It seemed to prove quite popular this morining, and there are enough people with the skill to make it interesting."

"Well, I thought a kissing booth would make a lot of money AND piss off the vigilance committee but Jake said no way. I kinda like that, to tell you the truth. He said he doesn't want to share me. "I'll ty to remember about the fencing. I have to tell her about Mr. Fly being the official photographer too. Lately I've been distracted and haven't been remembering things very well.  So you were at the match. I went to Lacey's and he was making an outfit to challenge Mr. Gonzales, it's pretty funny. I'm going to try to make it to the match tomorrow."

Kate says, "He could use someone a little closer to his own age. He is young at heart, but even for an elf he's far along in life. Mr. Schmidt took it easy on him, I think, but he still could only go about three rounds. I think you'll enjoy watching it.   Pepita and Angelica overdid it a bit afterward. They were all over him as if he were a returning hero. It seemed out of place."

Ruby replies, "That's sound funny. I wonder if he'll play again tomorrow? You know, probably more than I, that Mr. Gonzales has done much to help this country, maybe even the world. Kinda unbelievable actually. So maybe he deserves a little fanfare," Ruby laughs but then gets serious. "He doesn't like Jake." 

"Anyway, I don’' want to talk about that now. I'm in a good mood. As a matter of fact, I'm going upstairs to take a nap. See you for work tonight! Or maybe you'll even come by for dinner." Ruby heads upstairs where she kisses Jake then lies on the bed, watching him clean guns for a while. Stretching out, she grabs a pillow, turns on her belly and gets comfortable.

Left suddenly alone at the Lucky Lady, Kate went back out to the porch and sat down. It was good to feel the sun and wind on her face and listen to the sounds of the town. She was still worried and upset, but she was at least satisfied that she had done the right thing. Even if she had done it all wrong. And there was still reason to be happy. 

She came in after a time and sat down at the piano, aware this was the only place she could play now. She filled her time with music until she realized it had gotten too late for their meeting. Even though she was still without an escort, she slipped back to the El Parador to help Ginnie and her teacher for a while before returning to the Lucky Lady for work.

A short while later Ruby wakes refreshed from her nap. She is happy to see that Jake had joined her.  Together they get ready for the night then head downstairs for a late dinner. Nanuet greets Jake and Ruby when the come down for dinner. Realizing how late it is he says "Well I guess the meeting is off for now. I was planning on leaving to see Kajika tomorrow but I guess that is postponed for now, I wouldn't want to leave without sitting down with all of us first. I know you too have things to do, I plan on being around the rest of the night to keep an eye on things."

"We'll have to do our planning meeting tomorrow," Ruby comments, "I'm in too good of a mood to ruin it with that kind of talk."   They eat dinner and Jake prepares for his card game and Ruby will begin her set shortly.

Friday night was normally the busiest night of the week at the Lucky Lady, and this Friday was no different. The crowd seemed even larger than usual and kept the entire staff on their toes for the whole evening. Even Ruby had to step behind the bar a few times to help out with orders. Of course, she really didn't mind, helping herself to a small drink every once in a while. She sang as she did the night before, happy and passionate. She only threw in a few haunting melodies at the request of the patrons. 

Before she knew it, 1:00 A.M. was upon them and the crowd was finally thinning. Ruby gathered some bottles of various liquors and glasses and put them on their usual reserved table in the corner. Minerva and Chester were already sitting, drinking and chatting happily. Once the saloon was cleaned, they sit around for a while but everyone decides they are too tired to stay up drinking and talking so they choose to get together on Saturday night instead.  Everyone heads off to bed.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 157, “Fencing, Gossip and Volunteers”, Saturday, March 25th, 1882, 8:00 AM *

Ruby wakes at what for her is very early, kisses a still sleeping Jake, then leaves to go to the fencing match, hiding the wand in her skirts.   Waking at the same time, Saturday morning came very late for Kate. She hadn't really done much on Friday, but she had exhausted herself emotionally and the sleep was something she needed. 

She dressed in the green dress Ruby had given her, then brushed her hair out and pinned it up simply. She had little concern with looking pretty, just presentable. Ginnie was already at breakfast when Kate arrived, and they ate quietly together. It wasn't safe to talk about what Ginnie was doing with her days. Before long Ruby arrived for the fencing match and they went outside to observe.

What the heck am I doing up so early? Ruby thinks as she stands in the early morning sun. People were gathering for the fencing match, and what seemed like a good idea yesterday suddenly seemed like a huge mistake.  

Finally, Ruby sees who she had been looking for. "Kate, I'll be right back," she says as she begins squeezing through the crowd towards the other side of the ring. "Mr. Tomlinson, Ruby West, we met a couple of nights ago," she says offering her hand, "I heard you're very good at this fencing stuff. I came to watch you today."

Tomlinson replies, "Why yes, I remember. I am quite good at this fencing, was on the team at Oxford. Had I known this would be happening here I wouldn't have left my equipment back in Willcox. Say, aren't you the business partner of Job Kane? Do you know if he is planning to go there to visit his friend Bernice anytime soon? If so he could bring my equipment back."

"Yes I am, actually. He visits her every week. I can ask him if you'd like. And I have a personal favor to ask of you too." She flashes him a dazzling smile. "Would you be willing to give me some lessons perhaps? I've always been interested. My parents said it was too dangerous to give me lessons when I was younger."  He replies, "Why certainly, I would be happy to give you lessons. When would you like to begin?"  Ruby squeezes his arm, "Great! How about early next week?"  "That would be fine" he replies. 

A crowd of around sixty townspeople have gathered for the event. Tomlinson and Schmidt begin, agreeing to a five-round match. By the second round it becomes obvious to those who had not seen the previous day's competition that Tomlinson outclasses his opponent. At the completion of five rounds Tomlinson has scored twenty-five hits to Schmidt's seven.   

Kate had been nervous while waiting for the matches to begin, standing among the others from the El Parador trying to remain unnoticed. But as the match began, she became more excited and was soon clapping along with the others.  Mr. Tomlinson was certainly skilled. Far more than any others here but it was certainly fun to watch.    Gonzales and Lacey prepare to take on one another in the next series of competitions.  Kate cordially wished Mr. Lacey and her teacher good luck. "And don't be too hard on one another," she teased.

Ruby cheers excitedly as she watches the matches, cheering for Kevin in the first match, then cheering for Mr. Gonzales in the second.  "Kate! I can't wait to take a lesson! But you know what, I'm starving, I should have eaten something before we came!"  Kate replies, "It won't go on much longer. Then we can go inside and Dorita can feed you. In fact, she'll probably feed me again!"

Lacey and Gonzales had both agree to a three-round match, with Tomlinson serving as referee. Lacey had done a commendable job on his home-made uniform, it being nearly the equal to Gonzales's professionally made one. Unlike the more loose-fitting clothing that Lacey often wears, this uniform is more form fitting, showing off Lacey's muscular frame.  As the match progresses it is clear that Lacey makes a point to keep himself physically fit and he does not appear to tire. His fencing moves however are rather sloppy and Gonzales soon takes a strong lead which he maintains and improves upon as the match progresses. 

At the end of the three-round match Gonzales has scored twenty-two hits to Lacey's twelve. Gonzales is nowhere near as exhausted as he was the previous day. Dorita invites all participants back to the El Parador. Lacey declines, saying that he does not go into saloons.  

Lacey then tells Gonzales "You won today. Too bad we didn't have real swords, I'm much better with one of them this a thin foil." Manuel says, "I prefer the sword myself, and may be able to scare up a few. How about a rematch tomorrow with proper weapons?" Lacey replies, "Tomorrow? Tomorrow is Sunday, the Priestess holds services in the morning." Gonzales replies, "Monday then?" Lacey replies, "I'll see you then sir." 

Most of the crowd heads back there, but around a dozen people stick around as Tomlinson gives an instructional lesson on the history of fencing.  Once inside the El Parador Chumbley makes the rounds, interviewing both Gonzales and Schmidt. When Tomlinson arrives Chumbley corners him as well for a very lengthy conversations.  Gonzales receives a large number of congratulations but with Dorita sharply watching the two working girls refrain from excessive displays of affection.

After Ruby grabs a plate of food she approaches Gonzales. "Quite impressive, Mr. Gonzales. It's one thing to hear about it, another to actually see you in action. Kevin is going to be giving me lessons next week. After I'm done eating, if you are ready, we can go riding."  He replies, "Give me fifteen minutes." Ruby tells Kate that her and their teacher are going for a ride and will be back soon. 

Kate chuckled to herself to see Chumbley running about the El Parador getting his story. And apparently she hadn't been the only one to notice Pepita and Angelica's behavior the day before. She had always thought the girls did not approach members of the family because they were members of the family for all intents and purposes. But perhaps they had only thought the elderly elf too far along in life to be interested in their charms. Whatever the reason, Dorita was making sure it didn't happen again. Conrad was not in the Cantina, and Kate wasn't certain if she was grateful or not. Well, it is earlier than they fenced yesterday. Likely he's still asleep. She tried to believe that. 

It was beginning to feel crowded in the Cantina. Kate decided it was a good time to go over to Mary Kelley's and pick up the dress she had ordered weeks ago. It had probably been ready for some time. She knew she should find an escort, but everyone was so busy she didn't want to bother them. But as she stepped outside Grand Keebler appeared at her side. "Not supposed to let you go about alone."  "Thank you," she said simply and walked over to Mary Kelley's.  "Mrs. Kelley? I've come for my dress. I'm sorry it's taken me so long."

"Oh, not a problem. Here is, please try it on to make sure that all of the measurements are correct." Kate does so and it fits perfectly. Mary compliments Kate on doing a fine job raising Ginnie and shows off some lace that Ginnie has taught her to make.  Kate replies, "Thank you. Although I must give the credit to Ginnie's mother. She's nearly grown already despite how young she looks, and very capable. All she really needs from me is to feed her desire to learn, and to make sure she has a home, clothes, and food so she can focus on growing up. That lace is lovely, you're doing very well." 

While Kate is still present sixteen-year-old Shannon O'Hara arrives. She gives Mary a pleasant greeting and then begins to work with Mary's sewing machine. Mary smiles and says to Kate, "I appear to be taking on more assistants every day."  Kate replies, "You may be needing them. There seems to be a great deal of interest in fencing clothes at the moment, and with the festival next weekend I'm sure people will want new trimmings if not new clothes."  Kate took another look at herself in the red dress. She'd never had a dress that made her look quite so... full-busted. "It's a beautiful dress. Do you think it's a bit low in the front?"

Mary replies, "It depends on when and where you plan to wear it. I wouldn't wear it to teach school or when speaking to the parents of the students. But it might be very appropriate for one of the evening events at next weekend's festival. I'm certain that your gambler friend will appreciate it."

"I..I'm not certain I'll be attending any of the evening events at the festival," she said, suddenly looking away. "But don't worry, I'm sure to find a reason to wear this beautiful gown. I'm sorry Ginnie has not been by so much recently," she changed the subject quickly. "But she will be back, perhaps in a few more days."  Kate changed back into her own clothes and paid for the red dress. "Thank you, Mrs. Kelley," Kate said, then went back outside. 

She and Grant Keebler then walked over to Judge Lacey's store.  "Mr. Lacey? I wonder if you could help me. I'm going to need to order some school books."   Kate notes that he is in a particularly good mood. Lacey smiles and says, "Oh yes, I've heard that you were interested in starting a school. I have around a dozen children's books in stock which I will be happy to donate. I also have two large slates, six small hand slates and a box of chalk to give you as well. If you're looking for new textbooks those would need to be special ordered, and I'd have to charge you for them."

"Why Mr. Lacey, that's very generous of you. I had no idea so many people in town really wanted a school here, public or otherwise. I will be needing some textbooks, and I'm more than happy to pay for them. Really, you've already been generous enough.   You look as if you've been enjoying yourself today. I think the fencing agreed with you."

He replies, "Oh, it has. But truth be told, it was all to impress a young woman. Worked too, I don't think she perceives me as an old man after seeing me fence, even though I did lose today. I'll take old man Gonzales next time, now that I've figured out his fighting style."  "Mr. Gonzales can be a surprising man, although you seem experienced. It will be interesting to see how that match comes out. 

"A young woman?" Kate smiled. "I have to admit I'm curious as to what young lady has caught your eye."  He answers, "Oh, I suppose I shouldn't say just yet. But thankfully Priestess Minerva has arranged for us to spend a lot of time together in the next week. The Priestess is quite the young woman herself, if I were twenty years younger I'd have considered a relationship with her. But I'm out of my league on that one, rumor has it that another young man has set his sights on her and I don't think he'll be taking no for an answer."

"From what I've seen, that young man won't have to.  I should have guessed you'd be a romantic soul," Kate smiled. "Love seems to be in the air; but it is spring. I think I shall be content to sit on the sidelines and watch. Now, for schoolbooks. Might you have a catalog, or list of some sort?"

He replies, "No, not for textbooks. My distributor mails me a list of what he has in stock every other week or so, but tailors it towards my customers. Hasn't been much call for textbooks around here until now. I'll send him off a letter on Monday asking what he has though. If you have something specific in mind I can ask him about it."

"Let me make you a list. There are a few specific books, and then I'll list which subjects I'm interested in." Mr. Lacey produced paper and pen, and Kate wrote a neat list, one that was longer than she'd expected. "I'll need several copies of each book I choose. I know it's usual for students to bring their own books, but if they are already paying tuition I think I can provide the texts. I'll be needing a blackboard as well, if you could order that, please." 

Mr. Lacey took the list and placed it carefully with some other papers. He added the blackboard to the list, then filled a basket with the children's books and other items he meant to donate. "Thank you again, so much Mr. Lacey."  She was about to leave when she turned back and said, "It's a terrible thing, I'm in such a gossipy mood today. I know of one young man courting Miss Florencia, I wonder if we're speaking of the same one?"  He replies, "Oh, I don't know that they've starting formally courting yet. They met last week somewhere outside of town and he's come to town a few times since then asking around about her."

Kate answers, Then we're certainly not talking about the same man. I'm afraid the man who won't take no will have to learn to. Miss Florencia is being rather prettily courted by a friend of mine, and seems quite happy with him. You must know who this young man is. I'm afire with curiosity," she laughed lightly.   Lacey laughs and says, "Oh, I'm not one to be spreading gossip. Let's just say that his mother will not approve and leave it at that."

"Alright," she laughed, "Far be it from me to tempt you." She lifted the basket and nodded. "Thank you for this. I'm sure I'll be back again with all the preparations for the festivities. Good morning, Mr. Lacey."  Kate went away from the store smiling more than she had in the last day. There was something in the air, and it was hard to stay in her own dark thoughts when there was so much excitement around. She decided she had kept Grant Keebler out long enough and went back to the El Parador to spend some time helping Ginnie and her teacher as well as working on the curriculum for her school. 

Saturday morning, Chester watches the fencing matches with many of the townspeople. He doesn't stick around for the history lesson, instead having a bite at the El Parador.   He reflects back on the conversation the he had with Jake the previous evening just before turning in.  Jake had said, Deputy Martin, could I have a word with you? I was wondering what you wanted to do about you helping out at the Lucky Lady. You have new job responsibilities and some folks might be talking if you were working the Lucky Lady too. 

You need to decide, and it is up to you if you wish to clear it with your new boss. I'm sure we could still have an arrangement if you would like to continue to room here even if you decide that you can't do work for us."   Chester replied, "I'll have to ask the Marshall if it's OK to still be your bouncer on my nights off. He might see it as a conflict of interest. If not, I'll be happy to pay rent." 

Jake continued, "Now that I am done with the deputy, I need to know from my friend Chester whether or not we can continue to speak freely to him or if he now has to report anything we might say to Marshall Berg. I'll respect however you want it to be, but we both need to be clear on what our relationship is. Don't you think?"  

Chester answered, "Yep. The Marshall hasn't said anything to me about reporting back to him on things you or the others say to me. So I won't.” "What if he does ask you to report on us?" Jake asks pointedly.  "Then I won't. And I'll tell him that too, even if it means quitting. You're practically my family." Chester smiles and adds, "Blood's thicker than tin."   "Funny guy you are Chester Martin," Jake slaps him on the arm. 

Chester comments, “The Cowboy thing is trickier. It came before I became a Deputy, so going after them is no problem.  But, now I have responsibilities to uphold the law in town. I need to be careful in what do publicly. By the way, Adair brought me before him last night. He wanted to know who I was taking my orders from, Berg, the Association, or you. I told him Berg was my superior. Adair didn't like the idea of Helen or Eduardo being deputies. He called Eduardo, a 'stinking elf.' When he said that, I turned around and walked out. He didn't try to stop me, but I wonder if I did the right thing."

Jake commented, "My guess is you either work for Adair or you are his enemy. He has tried to kill me just because Ruby slapped him. I would watch your step with him, he is bad to the core."  Chester replied, "I kind of thought as much. As I was walking out, one of the girls gave me a pitying look. He's not the first man to have it in for me here and he won't be the last. I just wish I knew if he's going to do something about it."  Jake answered, "Chet, you need to assume he is. My bet is he'll carry that grudge for a long time."  Jake had then bid him good night

Before Minerva leaves the Comstock she drafts a letter to Mr. Shaw asking him if he would be willing to stage rodeo events. She then spends the day visiting various townsfolk to solicit their involvement in the festival and mails her letter on the way.  She finds Mr. Bower at the Cigar shop. "Hola, Senor Bower, Como Esta? I have come to thank you for your generous donation for the festival." 

She says smiling brightly  "I certainly do appreciate how supportive you have been since my arrival, you have been a real blessing to me!" She pauses a moment. "I was also thinking that perhaps you would enjoy taking charge of the Marksmanship part of our festival. Your superior knowledge and skill with firearms makes you the perfect person to coordinate and judge this contest. The people of Promise city respect your authority in this skill. May I count on you, Senor?" she says as she continues to smile sweetly. If you have any questions Please see Senora Gilson. She is in charge of organizing the activities. 

Minerva continues on her quest and searches out Clarisse to ask her if she would be willing to co-ordinate the Costume Ball. “I am sure that they taught you the etiquette of hosting such a large event when you were at boarding school? Senorita, you are PERFECT for this. Your charm and talents will surely make this the most successful event of the ENTIRE Festival." she laughs and leaning in she whispers "Senor Martin will stand very tall, for everyone knows that he is courting you." 

Before the overwhelmed girl can find her voice, Minerva hugs her tightly. "Gracias, Senorita, I knew that I could count on you. Now, Please be sure and co-ordinate your plans with Senora Gilson. She is in charge of overseeing the organizing of the events. In a whirlwind she turns "I cannot wait to see the look on Senor Martin's face when I inform him that his sweetheart has agreed to coordinate the most prestigious event of the whole festival! I am sure that he will burst with pride!" And while Clarisse sputters and stares wide eyed, Minerva rushes out. 

She next visits Chester at the jail to ask if perhaps he could put a crew together to build a podium in the street for speeches and judging the parade. "We also need some kind of dance floor for the Costume Ball." She then tells him that Clarisse has agreed to co-ordinate the ball "without so much as a single word of protest! She is a lovely girl Deputy Martin." 

She turns to the new Marshall, "We will need Judges too , Senor Marshall. I will leave that to you and Judge Isby to perform those duties as the leaders of this community. You should recruit one or two more from the merchants committee to complete your forum." She hugs him enthusiastically. "Everything is falling into place. This will be such a splendid event!" and not allowing room for discussion she once again makes a hasty retreat. 

As the men turn to look at one another she pops her head back in the door "Oh, and be sure to keep Senora Gilson abreast of your plans. She is in charge of holding this festival together!" and then she is gone. With a look of amusement on her face she continues on her mission to relinquish herself of the responsibility for the Festival. 

Her last visit before lunch is to Mr. Hoover at the Lucky Lady.  "Senor, I was wondering if you were in contact with the various vineyards in the area. Since this is a Festival to Honor Dionysus, it is imperative that we have a variety of wine on hand for the festivities. I was hoping that you could invite the various Vintners in the area to attend the Festival." 

She leans in and with a conspiratorial wink adds, " I may be mentioning at Sunday's sermon that wine is the primary libation with which to honor Dionysus next weekend so those that have it on hand should do a very brisk business. Now, I think I shall have some lunch and give thanks to the gods for a productive mornings work. A glass of wine seems an appropriate offering, does it not? I do so enjoy doing the gods work" She says with a throaty laugh.

Hoover replies, "Ma'am, I can assure you that I have already made arrangements for a variety of wines to be available, however there are no vineyards in the area. Arizona Territory, New Mexico Territory and Chihuahua Mexico are mostly desert. The few people growing crops are hay and other feed for cattle. There are vintners in California and further south and east in Mexico, but that is about the closest you'll find."
Not long after the breakfast meal Gonzales and Ruby meet up at the stables. He shows her his new horse, telling her how he rode it back from New Mexico along with Arcade's Gang.  They ride east for a few miles, passing the large mountain and rock formation known as Cochise Head. They continue a short while north, staying just outside of the Apache's territory and at the southeastern end of the Dos Cabezas Mountains. He says, "We don't want to be seen. Since we're so close to Apache Territory other humans won't be around. I would have been worried before about the Apache themselves, given Geronimo's hatred of wood elves, but Morgana arranged for me to meet them last week so I no longer fear them."

Ruby replies, "I keep hearing a lot about this Morgana. What's she like? I have to admit it bothers me that there will be no other paper in town and they will be supporting someone like Adair. Chumbley said it was because they didn't want to be hypocrites but I just don't believe things like that. Everyone has something they want.   How does she know the Apache?"

He answers, "Morgana. Oh she's a walking contradiction. Impulsive and yet thoughtful and precise, a loner and yet married to Arcade. She is both human and Elvan and co-exists in both societies but is not completely comfortable in either. She is both a bard and druid. You really should meet her some time. She knows the Apache because she is a student of Mother Jaminez who is part-Apache. And she worked with many Apache back when she was an employee on Forest Morand's ranch. 

I'm not sure exactly what you mean about the newspapers. I'd heard about the new one that the halfling was running but haven't had a chance to read it yet. I believe that Arcade's Gang bought out Baxter just as a way to get rid of him and his yellow journalism, which if memory serves is something that you shouldn't mind. Plus they got one of the nicer houses in town out of the deal."

"I keep hearing about her, I'm sure I will meet her one day. A bard and a druid, that is unusual, isn't it? Perhaps she'll wander into our saloon to hear me sing. Besides, is she is friends with you she must be nice." Ruby hops off her horse, "And yes, I am happy that Baxter is gone. No more Mrs. Cookie references!" she laughs.  She whips the wand out of the back of her waistband, "Ok, how far does this ball of fire go? It seemed fairly far when it was coming right at us."

He replies, "Oh, it can shoot up to a mile. In fact, you should probably have at least a quarter mile distance when you shoot it off. Also be sure that there aren't any trees, buildings, rocks, cliffs or other obstacles in between you and the target. If it hits those it could explode prematurely, or worse, could ricochet off of that and bounce back to you before exploding. 

But before we practice with that I want to you first use this." He pulls out his Wand of Magic Missiles. "I've let Katherine use this before but somebody else should be trained in it too in case she is injured and it is still needed. It fires off a magical projectile similar to an arrow, but made of light that gives a solid hit upon impact. It also has unerring aim, meaning that it will hit who or what you target. The key though is to be very clear with your thoughts, make sure that your final thought is the intended target. If you are mentally distracted by an ally and think of them instead just before you plan to use it you could inadvertently send the beam into the ally rather than your initial target. 

You can also target a specific area on the target, but that takes far more concentration to accomplish. The beam of light could also be used to hit inanimate objects as well. I have used it before to set off traps and to release animals from a corral by pushing open a gate."  They spend the next ten minutes with her further explaining the use. He then uses it once and then has her try it three times, getting more specific with each target.

Ruby concentrates on her targets, the last being a small clay colored rock resting on a larger rock in the far distance. The white beam of light shoots out from the wand and hits the small rock, knocking it to the ground. “Wow,” comments Ruby, “I know I couldn’t do that with my gun, that’s really useful.” She seems thoughtful, “I’m not sure I’ve seen Kate use this come to think of it. I definitely got the hang of this one.” 

A mischievous grin starts to grow on her face as she hands the Magic Missile wand back to Gonzales. “Now I’m ready for this.” Ruby pulls the grey metal rod out again. She looks over the words written on the side, not the Spanish words, but the Atlantian script. She repeats the words in her mind, making sure they are clear, asking Gonzales a couple of pronunciations but not speaking the whole phrase at once. 

Finally she places her hands and fingers in the correct locations, chooses a spot that she guesses is about a half-mile away, aims and recites the incantation. Ruby doesn’t expect the reaction from the shot and the kickback from it knocks her on her butt. She watches from the ground as the small but powerful red bead flies through the air and upon reaching its destination explodes into a huge ball of fire. She is more amazed that immediately after the explosion the ball of fire implodes on itself, disappearing, leaving only some small brush flaming. 

Ruby rises off the ground with wide eyes and exclaims, “Mierda.” She wipes off her butt as Gonzales laughs at her. “I might have forgotten to mention that last part.”   “I’m going to try again,” Ruby states with a determined look in her eye. She chooses a spot a little further away and, repeating the same procedure as before she shoots a ball of fire into the distance. This time she stays on her feet, to her satisfaction. Ruby decides to try one final shot, this one as close as she dares. They can practically feel the heat coming off the last explosion as Ruby watches in fascination. “Well, this one should come in handy too,” she smiles while placing the wand back into its hiding spot.   

“Let’s try this bell,” Ruby pulls it out of her pocket. “I already know it can keep a spell caster from being able to cast, I’m just not sure how far it works. And I’m assuming that it would work equally as well on us too, if we’re in range?”   Manuel indicates to Ruby that he is equally curious about the specific workings of the Bell of Interruption. 

They spend the next hour experimenting with it. The sound of the bell when struck continues to resonate for up to three minutes following it being struck, during which they find that spells cannot be cast within a quarter-mile radius over open land. They find some caves that somewhat muffles the sound from the other side, considerably shortening the range. They also discover that magic spells cast prior to sounding the bell remain, it is only new spells that it prevents the casting of.   Once they are done playing with the bell they ride back to town. On the ride back they chat a little more about magic before Ruby asks about what he was up to on his trip and why he seemed so happy when he returned.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 158, “Ruby’s Confession”, Saturday, March 25th, 1882, 11:00 AM *

Answering Ruby’s question about his previously happy mood Gonzales replies, "Oh, I ran into an old friend down in Mexico. She and I became reacquainted." Once back in town, Ruby stables her horse as does Mr. Gonzales. "One more thing," she says glancing around to make sure no one is listening in, "This," she says patting the wand in the secret spot, "How do you defend against something like it? I mean, is diving out of the way your only option?"   

He says, "You best option is to not put yourself in a situation where you become a target, but that is not always possible. Magical protections help, like that coat that Mr. Cook has. But in your case, given how well you shoot, I would say that your best defense is a good offense." "That sounds like good advice, Mr. Gonzales," Ruby nods, "Very good advice, thanks."  

Ruby makes a stop at the leather shop, buying some simple black leather string before heading back to the Lucky Lady.  Ruby heads upstairs looking for Jake.   When she enters their room she sees Jake in a familiar position, sitting slouched in the stuffed chair his bootless feet hanging over the arm. He is examining something held between his fingers, but she saw that he glanced towards her and back to his concentration quickly. The only evidence that he noticed her was the growing smirk on his face. 

Ruby raises an eyebrow at him, 'What are you up to? You have that look in your eye..." she says suspiciously, but with a smile on her face. "I'm bored,” Jake says and drops the object in his shirt pocket. Ruby sees a sparkle as he does so, and knows it is the diamond solitaire ring. "You feeling lucky, luck lady? I'll cut you for the cash in this pocket," he pats his left front trouser pocket with his left hand, "against all the cash you have on you. I'm feeling generous today. I'll tell you that I have five paper notes in it but I won't tell you the denominations." Jake's smirk has gotten enormous. 

"I'm always feeling lucky," replies Ruby. "But I still want to know what you're up to. I should warn you, I don't have too much money on me at the moment."   "Why are you so suspicious of me all the time?" he answers with a chuckle. Jake takes the silver card case out of his other trouser pocket, removes the cards and shuffles. He lays the cards on the small table and says, "Ladies first." She cuts and flips over the top card, the five of clubs.  Ruby raises an eyebrow again while reaching down her bodice and pulling out a small wad of bills, throwing the money on the table. 

"Not very good, I thought you'd be lucky today. Plus you are giving up already, not a very good sign. Let's see that means I have about three chances in ten of drawing worse, so about seven in ten of at least a draw if not outright beating your card." His smirk hasn't lessened one bit.   "Oh, I'm not giving up, you should know me better than that," she smiles and sits on Jake's lap, "Let's see your card." 

He restacks the cards and makes his cut, dropping the card he had in his palm on top of his draw half when he adjusts the cards with his left hand. Ruby does not see him do this. With supreme confidence he reaches for the card with his right hand. As he turns over the two of spades he looks crestfallen. "Just proves once again that luck is relative. You only have to be luckier than the other person at any given time." He forces a smile back on his face and fishes out the notes in his pocket. He hands them all crumpled up to her. 

Ruby straightens the bills. One after another, she discovers that each is a $100 note.  Ruby looks at the bills and smiles, "Shopping spree perhaps?" She shakes her long hair off her shoulders then jams the money back in Jake's shirt pocket. "What's this all about?" 

"That night I took the ring as my winnings,” Jake almost said the night of the dream but thought the better of it. "I had selfish motives. No, I didn't care about the money, I just didn't want you to have one more opportunity to chase down Eastman to give it back. I also didn't want you to have access to ready cash if you panicked again and tried to run. Lastly I wanted to give you a story for later if you were asked to give it back. You can honestly say you lost it in a card game." 

He pauses to look her in the eyes, though not smiling his face is friendly and open. There was another reason , Jake thinks, but I'm not ready for that one . "I sent a letter to a jeweler I met in Tucson asking him if he could sell it." He removes the ring from his pocket. "It is up to you what you wish to do with it. Just tell me what you want and I'll make it square, all honestly of course." "Selfish, huh?" Ruby quietly looks at the ring in Jake's hands. "I already decided at that point I wasn't giving it back." She stares back into Jake's eyes, "You really are jealous of him, aren't you?" 

"There was something about him, when ever you, he and I were concerned it meant trouble. Arguments, words taken the wrong way, suspicions, hurt feelings, you name it we experienced it. I didn't bring this up to talk about him. I did what I thought was best when I took this from you. Now I think it's best for you to decide what to do with it. You shouldn't feel you are dependent on me for money." Jake slowly turns the ring back and forth in his hands. "If the Hammer is correct, this is worth half of what the saloon was worth when we bought it." 

Ruby rises off of Jake's lap and replies stubbornly, "I'm not dependant on you for money. I can make my own money." She snatches the ring from Jake. "I can get one of these whenever I want to."   "I never had so much trouble giving somebody back their money." He reaches out and pulls her hard back down to his lap. "Damn you woman, can't you just accept that I felt like I took advantage of you, and trust you and want to help you? Can't you believe I think you can take care of yourself?" He grabs two handfuls of hair and pulls her face close to his, almost nose to nose. Suddenly he can't stop laughing. "Why is it that I can sweet talk half the world into doing the most ridiculous things but I can't seem to have a serious conversation without saying something that offends you?" 

Ruby pouts, “I don’t know, why?” She stares at Jake while he continues to laugh at her. She moves her face even closer to him, so their lips are almost touching, “I don’t know if I should kiss you or slap you right now.”    "Pity me, will you? I just get all flustered sometimes, with my heart pounding so hard. If you slap me you might bruise those pretty fingers of yours." She is too close to see if his mouth is grinning, but she can guess from the twinkle in his eyes. He releases her hair and slides his hands to her neck, cupping her head. "Maybe you don't slap me enough. It is a fact that I never tire of your kisses." 

"Leave your heart out of this, Mr. Cook," she says with a sly grin, "And no, you definitely don't get slapped enough. But I will agree with the kisses part," as she leans the little distance that is still between them, kissing him slowly, teasing him with small kisses.  "Now about that ring, it's from Tiffany's. Have you ever heard of Tiffany's?"  He replies, "No." 

She says, “It’s the most famous jewelry store probably in the world. Every girl dreams of getting a ring from Tiffany’s. Of course, how can I wear this ring? One, I’m not engaged and two, it’s from someone you absolutely hate. So as beautiful as it is, it’s going to sit in a box in the safe until I get curious and try it on and it gets stuck again, causing more panic attacks for everyone. That or were not together anymore, which isn’t going to happen either. So, just the sight of this ring is going to bring bad memories with it. The truth is, I don’t know what to do with it.” She resists the urge to put it on her finger, keeping it in her fist. 

"Sometimes I think that Eris herself sent that man." Jake shakes his head. "So you don't want me to sell it?"  She says, "Fine, sell it." She opens Jake's hand, forces the ring into it and closes his fist around it. Then she gets off his lap again and reaches for a drink. "Go ahead and sell it already. I don't know why you didn't yet."   Jake takes the ring box out of his pocket and slides the ring into its resting place. He closes the box with a snap. "Because it is not mine to sell." He walks to the safe which is open, and deposits the ring box there. He closes the safe, spins the combination and replaces the false wall. 

Coming up behind Ruby he wraps one arm around her waist and takes the whiskey out of her hand. "I won't be mad when I come into the room and find you wearing it." He drinks half the contents and places it back in her hand. He sniffs deeply a couple of times while nuzzling her neck. "You smell nice. Enough of the diamond today. When you know in your heart what you want to do with it, then it will be settled. Of course that means I still get an 'anything I want' from the card game." He leaves a kiss on her neck and laughs wickedly. "Is it time for lunch?" 

Damn It! He knows that gets me every time Ruby has to summon all her strength to not give in to Jake’s kiss and nuzzling. She turns and faces him, ignoring his comment. “Jake, sell the ring. I don’t want to talk about it anymore.” She puts her hands on his face, “You can still get an anything you want, just get rid of it, ok?” She gives him another slow and deep kiss. “And yes, it’s almost time for lunch. What did you feel like having? Although that seems a bit wasteful to ask for that for anything you want.” She looks up at him with from under her long eyelashes with big innocent eyes. 

"Heh, I'll let you know when I'm cashing that in, and not for lunch." He pulls on his boots, straps on his revolvers and starts leading her to the stairs. "Perhaps the El Parador and visit with Dorita and Pedro?" "Yes that's fine. But Jake," she stops suddenly, "You didn't answer about the ring." 
"I sent Mr. Beck a letter, if he thinks he can sell it we can take it to him. It will be hard to sell it around here, I will keep looking for you. Satisfied?" "Oh, so we could take a trip to Tucson? Would you take me to meet Red?" Ruby looks at him curiously, waiting for the answer. "As for satisfied...I will be after you kiss me again." 

"I'm sure we could make arrangements to meet Red. Although I worry that Mr. Van Horne took a little to much pleasure looking at you," he adds teasingly. Jake pulls her close and gives her another kiss. "Satisfied, hum.... perhaps you are for now." He reaches down and scoops up his duster and pulls her along towards the door. "I am hungry." "I want to meet your friends or even your family, your sister," she says walking down the steps.   "That reminds me about the letter Maggie wrote, I wonder if that really was Virginia? Outside of her if you want to meet my family you can do it without me." Jake says with a hint of disgust in his voice.   Ruby says, "I only meant your sister, I didn't mean anyone else." 

As they walk to the El Parador Ruby asks, "So, what's it going to take for me to prove I'm not going to run... without you."   "Don't run without me." Jake shrugs. "It is going to be fine. The first time I had to trick you promise to not to leave without saying goodbye. I don't feel like I need to ask for that promise anymore."  

They look up and find they are standing outside the El Parador. "Look at me," she says looking deep into his eyes, holding his face in her hands. "I am not going anywhere without you. Not now, not for a very long time, maybe not ever. Repeat after me, Ruby West is not going anywhere without her handsome lover Jacob Cook." She looks at him expectantly.  "It doesn't sound the same when I say Jake Cook is handsome." He smiles and says, "I know Ruby, you aren't going anywhere without me."

"Good. Now let's go eat." They enter the Cantina and take their old table in the dining room.  She says, "Hey, did I tell you that I'm going to take fencing lessons? It seems to be the current craze."  Jake replies, "Not me. It would just be another way for you to prove your hands are faster than mine. I'll stick to the my Colt."  "Oh, it's just for fun," Ruby shrugs. "I'm sure I'll get bored quickly." Ruby picks at some bread from the basket on the table. 

She asks, "Why did you want to visit with Dorita and Pedro?"  "No reason other than I like them." Jake responds. "If I see Conrad Booth I do have questions for him, but I can ask him any time."  "Well, say hello, here she comes. Buenas tardes Dorita. What's for lunch?" Ruby gives her a dazzling smile.  Dorita offers them a spicy beef and pork stew with corn-pepper bread on the side. She doesn't even ask what they want for a beverage, bringing a half-filled bottle of Kentucky Bourbon to the table.

"Dorita, have I ever told you that you're the best at what you do!" Ruby calls after her as she scurries back into the kitchen.  Ruby is quiet as she eats her lunch. Finally she looks up at Jake, her cheeks slightly flush. "Jake, I have to ask a favor of you. Will you help me read a book?"  Ruby suddenly becomes very embarrassed. "Oh you know, forget it, I was just, uh, kidding. I'm going to uh, be right back."  

Jake was about to ask her a question when she leapt from the table. What in Hades was that all about?  She hurries into the kitchen after Dorita. "Ugh, that was stupid," she exclaims to no one. Then she looks up at Dorita. "Yes, I just embarrassed myself. I keep doing that."

Dorita sighs "At least I don't have to tell you to eat. You may want to come back for supper tonight. The Italian chef Joseppi offer to cook meal tonight and Ramirez brothers offer to run Cantina. Pedro and I have the night off! He taking me out to dinner!"   Ruby laughs, "Yes, I get FAT from eating TOO much around here of your good cooking!" Ruby runs a hand over her slim belly. "I have to dance around my room in my underwear every night to burn off those muffins of yours!" As she talks she grabs one. "And where are you going to eat tomorrow night? Going on a date, how cute!"

Dorita replies, "Well, Grandfather do so much traveling lately that we not ask him to take us anywhere so we stay in town. Not many restaurants will let those of our race in, and some would but the other patrons not make us feel welcome. We probably go to Drovers Hotel, they not bothered by other races. They have regular customers of half-orc Coolie Fagan who works for Wells Fargo and also Manuel and Enrico Escobar who work for the Morands."

"Of course," Ruby replies casually, "You could come to OUR saloon, the Lucky Lady, and let us take care of you for a night. Then again, you might just want to get away from all of us I suppose," Ruby teases. "And tonight I am singing special! It would be even more special if you came. But I can understand waiting to be alone though, so don't feel bad to say no. Your grandfather is coming by, he said he would."  Dorita replies, "We will come by later to hear you singing later but no for dinner. Maria get all her recipes from me, eating her cooking not new for us. Want to try different person's cooking."

"Of course. Well, have a wonderful dinner then, you deserve a night off." Ruby kisses her cheek and makes sure to take the muffins with her when she exits the kitchen.  Back at the table Ruby tries to hide the still small blush on her cheeks. "Look, muffins! Yeah, so, what do you have planned for after lunch?"

"A hundred things to do and I don't feel like doing any of them." He savors a bite of Dorita's stew and then a sip of bourbon. "So what is so funny about asking me to read a book?" Jake then does a poor imitation of Ruby's voice, "Oh, forget it, I was just kidding."   "Funny? No not funny." The blush on Ruby's face grows rosier and she looks away from Jake, clearly uncomfortable.  Jake stops eating. "Did I say something wrong?"

"No," she responds quickly, "No, you didn't say anything wrong."   She continues to keep her gaze off of Jake. "Damn It," she mutters under her breath, grabbing the tablecloth and twisting it in her hands, "Look, contrary to what you may think, I'm not perfect. And when I say I'm stupid I mean it." Ruby looks down at her hand, now more embarrassed than Jake has ever seen her. She continues very softly, "I can't read good."   "You can't read well," Jake replies quickly and without thought. "Oh, I'm sorry I didn't...."   "Right," she replies. 

Ruby's cheeks start to burn with embarrassment and she gets a knot in the pit of her stomach. Before Jake can respond any further she stands up and rushes outside. Once there she leans against the wall of the Cantina and fans her face. "Once again you prove just how stupid you are, Ruby West," she says quietly, to no one in particular.  “Clever Mr. Cook." Jake looks at the door, down at his meal and then his drink. "Keep your priorities man." He quickly downs his bourbon and heads out the door. 

Once outside he look in the street and then left and right. Finally seeing Ruby he walks casually over to her. "I am so relieved. I was having a tough time deciding whether to throw myself off the top of the Lucky Lady or shoot myself. I figured you were too perfect and I just couldn't stand it that I was sullying your perfection. Now that I know you are only nearly perfect I can work on convincing myself that the gods will let me hang around you." Jake puts one hand on the wall and leans forward very close to her. "Many books are highly overrated, did you know that? Have I mentioned before that you are lovely even when you checks are bright red?"

Ruby tries to turn her head so she doesn't have to look at Jake. The thought of running even further away occurs to her but Jake is cleverly blocking her against the wall. She is too embarrassed to even respond his comments, for fear of saying something else that makes her feel worse.  Jake puts his remaining hand on the wall on her other side. "Are trying to spare my feelings? Is this your way of telling me I need to cancel that set of encyclopedia's I ordered you and buy you a gold necklace instead?" He pushes his nose into her ear. "Come on, damn you, laugh. It doesn't get any funnier. I'm not vaudeville, just a gambler."

Ruby looks Jake in the eyes. "And I'm just a dancer who can't read very... well." She puts her hands on Jake's arm, thinking of breaking his grip on the wall but instead just holding onto him. "I wanted you to help me read the book for my play. But obviously if I can't read it and understand it then I shouldn't be trying to perform it."

Looking straight back into her eyes he replies, "We may all be in the gutter my dear Ruby, but some of us are looking at the stars. What happened to that fiery girl that couldn't be stopped? Did you forget to look up? If you can remember the lines does it matter whether you read them yourself or someone reads them to you?"

"I guess not..." She turns her face away again. "I thought it would be ok to tell you, but I'm embarrassed and then you went and..." She kicks at some dirt on the ground. "Just forget it, ok? Let's go back to looking at the stars instead."   "You thought it would be OK to tell me.... but it isn't? Is that what I hear you saying? I'm glad I'm good enough company to watch the stars, that is some consolation." He doesn't move his arms from enclosing her against the wall.

"I thought you would understand. I thought you would help me read the book, even though I am embarrassed in front of you that I can't read very good. I didn't think you would make me feel worse by correcting my stupid mistake." Ruby finally looks at Jake again. "You're the only one who I care about what he thinks about me."

"Look, I didn't mean anything by correcting you it was just habit. I'm sorry. Will you forgive me or do I have to throw myself off the saloon? I can't shoot myself because Chester will arrest me for disturbing the peace."  Ruby finally cracks a small smile. Still blushing she says, "You're funny. No killing yourself or I'll have to go through this again with someone else." 

"I'm sorry too, I'm just...I just don't want you to think less of me. Let's go finish lunch. Either that or kiss me, people are staring to stare," she says with her smile slightly larger then before.  "Yes Miss West." Jake pulls her from the wall and dips her like a dance move while giving her a long and enthusiastic kiss. Afterwards he pulls her upright and starts her towards the Cantina doorway. "Lunch is getting cold."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 159, “Helen’s Apology”, Saturday, March 25th, 1882, 12:30 PM *

As they eat their lunch Ruby tells Jake about the book she needs help reading, "Romeo and Juliet." She asks Jake if they can return to the El Parador for dinner, as the new Italian guy is cooking. Jake agrees, suggesting that they tell everyone to meet them late afternoon at the Lucky Lady before dinner for planning. They finish lunch and start to head home. “I’ll meet you back at the Lucky Lady, I have to go do something.” Ruby runs to Fly’s and picks up her special photograph that she took yesterday before retuning to the Saloon. 

She changes into something light and spends the afternoon again practicing her singing and dancing. This thrills some of the late lunch and early dinner patrons who are happy to watch the show as she glides and sings her way around the stage and the whole saloon. She takes a few breaks outside with lemonade to enjoy the sun, her skin starting to tan, becoming a light brown hue. Ruby is ecstatic to find out that her lilac gown from Tombstone arrived on yesterday’s stage coach with Mr. Nevers and she declares she will wear it this night.

Chester had lunch at the El Parador. After that, he practices shooting with both hands outside of town. When late afternoon comes, he takes a bath at Gilson's, washing the dirt and grit away. He  eats an early dinner at the Lucky Lady with Nanuet. Then he shows up at the Marshalls' office for his shift with Berg.   "Evening, Mitch. You ever seen these boxing matches at the Palace before?"  Berg answers, "Yep. They're quite good. The last one went twelve rounds. How about you, Chester?"  "Can't say I have. If there's trouble at the Palace, maybe I'll catch a peek. Mitch? Is it OK for me to work as a bouncer at the Lucky Lady when I'm not on duty?" 

Berg replies, "Sorry, but no. I know Cook's your friend, but we've got to avoid appearance of improprieties in our relationships with business owners."  Chester asks, "Improprieties?"   “Improper acts, Chester. If you were to work there, then the other saloon owners might think that you'd be less willing to enforce the law at the Lucky Lady. Or that you'd pay more attention to wrong doing at their establishments. Do you understand?"   Chester says, "I do. Just thought I'd ask. Is my security business with the Morands and Jake okay then?"  Berg says, "That should be fine. It's less visible, so I don't see a problem. Anything else on your mind?"   Berg says, "Nope. Just needed to figure out this lawman business."

Kate went obediently for lunch when Mr. Gonzales sent her and headed over to the Lucky Lady by way of Gilson's bathhouse later in the afternoon.

Jake spends the afternoon leisurely. He sits on the porch drinking cool drinks. He chats with Jeff Mills about the saloon construction, Hoovers separate shed for liquor storage and what will be needed for the silver mine. Bored, he spends some time throwing his hunting knife into a crate out back. He watches Ruby practice. Again he finds himself out front relaxing on the porch. He keeps his eye open for Helen Barker or Conrad Booth to have a conversation with each of them.   He notices Mrs. Barker down the street on Fremont crossing Main, heading from the Marshall's Office.

Jake leaves the saloon and hustles down the street. He calls out to her "Mrs. Barker, may I have a word with you?"  She continues up Fremont for a few more steps, then stops in front of Boyd's Cigar Store and turns. She stands and waits for Jake to come to her.  Jake approaches and keeps his face neutral. "Good afternoon, Mrs. Barker. Deputy Barker if you prefer. If you'll pardon me saying so, I was a bit confused that you wished to come back to the Lucky Lady. After everything you said previously I was more that a little bit surprised at what you said at the Merchants Association meeting. Nice shooting by the way."

Helen Barker replies to Jake, "Miss. West talked me into it. First she went to my house and spoke to my husband about our coming back, telling him how unfair it would be to the listeners of his music for us to leave. She then went to my hotel room in Tombstone and made the exact same request of me. I spoke to Stanley about it after I returned to Promise City and he is in complete agreement. I had lunch yesterday with Job, and apologized. He was very pleased and said that he would be very glad to have me continue to play at his and your saloon. We would have come last night except that Marshall Berg assigned me to work. We will be by this evening at the usual time."

Jake comments, "You apologized to Job Kane?"  Helen replies, "Yes I did. That scene I made at the saloon the other night was uncalled for. I was angry and said a few things that I shouldn't have. And I caused Job unnecessary distress, making him think that he lost one of his long-time players."   Jake says, "Mrs Barker, prior to the last week or so I thought we had a cordial relationship. I respected you for having the courage to make your own way regardless of conventions in a man's world here out west. I thought perhaps we could become friends. I even looked the other way about your concealed pistol; I knew it was there the first night you played at my table." 

Jake sighs. "Beyond all the trouble that was caused in the last week it culminated with you accusing me of being a grifter. I can imagine the words that passed between you and Ruby made that seem like a compliment. Now it is admirable that you apologized to your long time friend Job Kane, however it seems like there are a couple more fences to be mended."   

Mrs. Barker says, "Very well, I apologize to you too then for anything that might have been inadvertently said during the heat of anger. I'll remind you at the time of my last conversation with Miss. West she had just broken the heart of my dear cousin, almost getting him killed in the process. I believe that I had every right to be upset. Nor did I go out of my way to start that fight in Tombstone, my cousin and I even left town to avoid it. She was the one who chased after us, going directly to our hotel room. I did not seek that argument, she brought it to me, and I am not one to back down from any fight."

Jake answers, "I respect that, and Ruby West is of the same mold. So if one of you doesn't reach the hand out to the other soon, then a fight there will be." Jake takes off his hat and runs a hand through his hair. "Thank you for the apology. If it means anything, Ruby and I had plans to travel to Tombstone prior to your cousin arriving. We did not go there seeking him. Now I will remind you that your cousin caused us no little distress either. So let me apologize for anything I might have said or came close to doing during his visit." 

Jake places the hat back on his head at an angle and his face gets serious. "Think of how you were feeling about your Stanley in the Marshall's office when I mentioned the Cowboy Gang's predilection for harming relatives. Now imagine how it would feel unsuccessfully searching Promise City all night long because you thought somebody had harmed your Stanley. I was in those shoes thinking your cousin had harmed Ruby, and I wish you never have to experience that. 

Perhaps you don't know me very well yet, Mrs Barker, but I don't back down from a fight either. Not against the Cowboy Gang, not for my girl." Jake softens his look. "I can also come to recognize the difference between a misunderstanding and malice. I accepted your apology because I don't believe what you did was in malice." Jake looks around the street and kicks the dirt a couple of times. "This is a small town. Seems to me your experience in the Lucky Lady would be significantly more pleasurable if you and Miss West could make peace. What do you think Mrs. Barker?  Thank you for hearing me out."

She replies, "I believe that there is sufficient blame in this situation to be shared all around and that Miss. West and I probably both owe apologies to one another for things that were said. However, I honestly do not expect her to offer me one, and please do not expect me to apologize to her without getting one in return. So my recommendation is that we all just put this whole unfortunate incident behind us and move forward as though it did not happen."

"I have a bad feeling about that, letting anger and bad blood fester. I hope you reconsider" Jake tips his hat, "Good day Deputy Barker." Jake makes his way back to the Lucky Lady. When Job arrives he tells him about his conversation with Helen Barker. "Job, why didn't you talk to Ruby about your conversation with Mrs Barker?"  "Oh, I'm sure she'll be fine." Job winks at Jake, "Besides, handling Ruby is your specialty." 

Jake says, "Ya, after hours though. Listen, Barker insulted Ruby that night and treated her like scullery staff. Ruby is not going to let that go that easy. You need to talk to Ruby BEFORE the Barkers arrive or things could get really ugly. I'll try and talk to Ruby about it before you talk to her, but you are a fool if you think everything will just blow over." Jake shakes his head. "Don't forget."

Chester has relived Mrs. Barker from duty watching the Marshall’s Office and stayed another couple of hours until Eduardo manages to get a meal and relieve him for a dinner break. Chester again sees Clarisse leaving the Great Western Boarding House in the company of two other women, both of whom he has seen around town but does not know the names of. All three are carrying large bags that appear to be filled with quilting materials.

"Good evening ladies. I don't think I've met your friends before. I'm Chester Martin." He tips his hat.  Clarisse introduces her friends as Beth Eaton and Janet Fly.   Clarisse says to her friends, "Chet's a Deputy Marshall. Didn't I tell you he was handsome?"  Chester turns to Beth. "Is your father, Dr. Eaton?"   She says, "No, but my husband is, Marshall. I believe you've been to the office before, am I right?"  He answers, "Yep. I got hurt in a bank robbery and he gave me some medicine that eased the pain. Sorry about mistaking you for his daughter. You look very youthful."  She replies, "And no one so young could be married to a man as old as my James?" He replies, "It's not what I meant, but I'll stop before I embarrass myself further." 

Chester asks the group in general, "Where are you ladies headed with all that wool? Is there a quilting bee I don't know about?"  Clarisse says, "Actually we're done for the day. Peg Watkins runs a quilting circle that we belong to."    He asks, "Are you going to show any of your work at the festival? I bet it would be popular."

Beth and Janet both exchange looks. Clarisse says, "Yes we will. The sewing circle was unsure about supporting this festival but I convinced them to reconsider. I explained to them what I had told you earlier, how this is the Priestesses way to bring the heathens to worship the gods." Beth says, "Yes, I suppose even the undesirables in the town have a right to learn how to properly worship the true deities."

Chester pauses for a moment. "Yes, I believe the priestess is making an effort to reach out to everyone. She really wants to bring the gods' message to the people. Are you on your way home? I'd be happy to escort you home." Beth says, "That's mighty kind of you, Marshall. Could you hold our bags, too?"

They walk to the Eaton household on the western end of town, a well-made two-story brick building on the opposite side of Federal Street than Cassidy's lumber. Along the way they talk about the Eaton's new neighbors who have moved into the house that previously belonged to Parker Baxter. Janet Fly, wife of Roger Fly, has nothing good to say about 'Arcade's Gang'. 

Beth says "I'm trying to give them the benefit of the doubt. Baxter was no bargain to have for a neighbor either with his excessive drinking and odd work hours. So far they have been well behaved. I believe that they are trying to become more respectable, and we should support them in those efforts. Did you hear, Arcade is actually Josiah Arcadiam, the son of an English Lord! That's where they've been the last several months."   They reach the house and Beth invites Janet inside. Clarisse says she will continue to walk with Chester.   

Chester says, "That's interesting. I wonder what he's doing here, then. Isn't he the new owner of the newspaper?"  Beth says, "Yes. That's why Baxter left. He was fired. New owners usually want their own people in charge. Although, I don't know why Arcade picked that Australian fellow." "I see. Good night Mrs. Eaton, Mrs. Fly." 

As they walk to the Promise City Hotel, Chester says, "I didn't know you quilted, Clarisse. How long have you been doing it?"  "Since I was very young. My mother taught me. Are you handy?" 
He says,  “I learned a little carpentry working on additions to the Lucky Lady. I grew up on a horse farm, so I'm pretty good at taking care of horses. That's one of the reasons I joined the cavalry."  

She comments, "You were in the cavalry? You must have been dashing. Riding out to protect innocent people from robbers and marauding Indians."  He says, "It wasn't that exciting. Most of the time, we were doing work in the fort. But I still love riding. We should do that one day. What do you think?"  She replies, "I'd love to. You'll have to teach me."  He answers, "Excellent. There's something I need to do tonight, so I'll see you later. Goodnight, Clarisse." 
"Goodnight, Chet," she states. 

After Lunch Minerva goes over to Lacey's store to ask if he would take charge of organizing the crafters tables. "Perhaps we could set up a market place area and sell spots for people to show their wares on. We could use the proceeds to help support Our congregation. "I am worried that the Vigilance Committee will continue their prejudiced behaviors toward the non humans and if they do not agree to include ALL of the townspeople in their community than we will have to find a place of our own where all of the gods people are welcome." 

Lacey smiles and says "Not to worry, the Vigilance Committee has decided to actually support the festival. They were originally leaning the other way, I'm not sure exactly what changed their minds. Anyway, Laurie and I are in conversations with the Committee Members and their supporters about having a number of booths and events at the festival. I should give you forewarning that they are definitely looking for family-oriented events during daylight hours and hope to restrict any more adult-oriented activities and any excessive drinking until after it gets dark." 

"I was also wondering if you would be willing to ask someone to display my tapestry bags that I have completed." She then pushes a large bag up onto the counter and from it pulls out a dozen bags of various sizes, ranging from small clutches to bags large enough to carry wool. Each colorful bag has a different scene woven into it.. One is of two puppies, that look just like Mischief and Lucky, frolicking, another of families on a picnic and children playing, four have colorful flower designs, one with desert flowers, and her three most recent designs are of familiar scenes from around town. One is of a young girl about nine who looks quite like Ginnie. She is sitting quietly in a chair with her legs crossed and her tongue sticking out a little in concentration as she works her lace. Another is of a happy couple, performing a Spanish dance in what is obviously the El Parador and the third is of the Main street of town. In it you can make out, the Harness shop and Bootmaker, the Wells Fargo office, with a stage coach in front of it and the Hardware store and Music shop. 

She says, "I have managed to weave these five since my arrival" she says indicating the desert flowers, the puppies and the town scenes. "The other's are bags that I brought with me. Has anyone shown an interest in the wall hangings that I have given you previously?"  He replies, "A lot of lookers but no buyers yet."

Nanuet's plans to depart that day to see Kajika were put off because of the rescheduling of the get together with his companions. He spends the morning working on his clothing, mending and making new leggings and a vest. He spends the afternoon at the Lucky Lady playfully chasing away the men who get too flirtatious with Ruby as she practices and doing chores. Prior to when the meeting is to take place he will head to the Comstock House to walk with Minerva.

As Nanuet passes the Lucky Lady the puppies run out to greet him and they follow him to the Comstock House to pick up Minerva for their talk and dinner. He gives the message to Bea that he is there, then patiently waits outside for her, petting the playful pups.

Minerva, Luna and Nanuet arrive early for the meeting at the Lucky Lady. Nanuet excuses himself for some last minute preparations. Minerva orders bourbon and finds herself a seat where she can watch the door while she waits for the others to arrive. Jake approaches the table where Minerva is sitting alone. "Le importa si me siento aqui?" (*do you mind if I sit here?) Como esta usted? (*how are you?)  "Excelente, Senor!, y tu?" "Bien, Gracias. Senorita, por favor. (May I ask you a question?")   "Si, Senor Jake, It is not often that I have the pleasure of your company." She says with a welcoming smile as she gestures to the empty chair. "How may I assist you?" 

Jake accepts the offered chair and does a surreptitious look around to make sure no one is paying them undue attention or listening. "Do the gods speak to you Senorita, or at least your goddess?"   Minerva quickly conceals her look of surprise at the unexpected question and puts down her glass. "Si, Senor Jake. They have done so since I was a child."  "Really talk to you? Forgive me if this sounds rude, but I am not asking about some vague feeling you may have Senorita. I was wondering about whether there was some substantial communication of some sort." 

"Si, Senor, They really talk to me. When I was a child I would hear their voices. She looks at him and chuckles. "And, Si, there were many times that I wished that I were deaf also. They still communicate with me but they often make their will known to me in other ways such as omens or dreams. I had such a dream recently. It was a warning of the coming cowboy gang war. I was going to share it with all of you at the meeting but I will share it with you now. Also on occasion, rarely, when they are unable to make their will known through ordinary means they will summon a mortal spirit to them, as they did to Senorita Ruby and me most recently." 

She searches his face. "The gods speak to everyone Senor. You have but to listen." Jake's eyes go large only for a second when Minerva mentions dreams. When it is his turn to speak it all comes out in a rush. "How do you know it is the gods and not just a bit of food that your stomach didn't favor? Or perhaps just the days worries come back to haunt your sleeping moments? Once you decide to honor the gods and your thoughts are constantly about them Senorita, wouldn't that make you dream of them? How do you really know it is the gods? You had your spirit summoned? You dreamed of a Cowboy Gang war?" 

Minerva recognizes Jake's fleeting look of panic before he deftly conceals it. She leans in and places her hand over his and continues patiently explaining. "When the god's speak to you, it is unlikely that you would confuse their vision with an ordinary dream. It is much more vivid. Much more... substantial than a dream and unlike a dream it does not fade away like wisps of smoke on the air.” Often times after a, shall we call it 'a dream visit’, you will feel a strong compulsion to take some sort of action. And if per chance you are able to convince yourself that it was only a dream and attempt to ignore the compulsion, well..., the gods can be very persistent and will most likely make their will known by other means." 

She then describes in great detail the dream that she had about Mar's siding with Johnny Ringo, including the sounds and sights, the physical feeling of the dry parched land against her skin, and the rancid smell of rotting carcasses. She ends her story by describing the overwhelming sense of dread that followed her into wakefulness. "I know that it was no ordinary dream and that there will be dire consequences if I choose to ignore such a warning.” 

She then describes her spirit journey through the Veil of Dreams, and how Nanuet's ancestor, summoned her there. "To be summoned through the veil is a rare occurrence, even rarer that someone not of Olympus would summon a mortal through the veil, but apparently it can be done." she says shrugging her shoulders in simple acceptance. "That is how it was with me. Now Senor, it is your turn to tell me of your experience.” she says with compassion in her eyes as she patiently waits for him to decide whether or not he can trust her. 

"Mierda." He says very quietly. "I always knew they were from a god, I was just hoping that I was wrong."  A crooked smile comes unbidden to her lips. "Si, I often feel that way also. Now tell me, do you know which god has visited you?" 

For several long moments Jake looks at Minerva with a blank expression. "Hermes." Again he is quiet. Finally he says, "I was young and there were many dreams. The dreams requested that I solve certain problems. I did as the dreams bid. Once I denied them." Jake's expression finally changes to wry smile. "It was an uncomfortable experience. After that I did as the dreams bid. Before my sixteenth birthday I asked him for some assistance and he chose not to provide it. I expressed my dissatisfaction and have had no more dreams since." The blank expression returns to Jake's face. "I am sorry to have troubled you Senorita and thank you for sharing your private experiences with me." 

"Senor Jake, you are no trouble to me. Por favor, do not think of me as 'the preacher'. We are much more than that. We are friends who can count on one another in our time of need. It is obvious to me that something is troubling you. You did not just come here to share a tale with, me did you? Tell me how may I help you." 

"No I didn't come to share a tale with you. I have wondered for a long time whether I was just a foolish child or an unlucky one. You have answered the question for me. I am grateful. I have not had a dream like that in five years Senorita; I do not have a need. Expect perhaps to continue to escape notice." Jake smiles a gentle smile. "Ruby often asks me for advice. I needed to understand my own experience better before I offer any advice. I have tried not to have my unpleasant encounter with the gods taint hers. Perhaps her goddess will be more kind." 

"I believe that she will, Senor. The Priestess steeples her hands, rests her chin against them and closes her eyes as she opens herself to the goddess Minerva in the hopes that she will impart some wisdom to help Jake see the truth. Knowing that he is not the kind of man to accept sympathy, she decides on the path of logic. “You say that you have come to me seeking knowledge. So let us look upon this as a logic problem then. It is a fact that you are quite a lucky hombre. You cannot deny it. You have extraordinary luck in cards, in love and in life. In fact I would say that you have beaten the odds quite soundly in all three areas.” 

She says with humor. “You are spontaneous in your action and rely on this luck, to draw your winning hand at the poker table. You depend on this luck to save you when you are in trouble, which is quite frequent I might add, and you believe that you are the luckiest man in Promise City to have the love of Ruby West. You also profess to believe that Hermes, the god of Luck does indeed exist and in fact has made his will known to you on several occasions. If this is so than it also follows that you must believe that it is he who has watched over you these many years and spared you much misfortune and grief. To say that you have gone unnoticed is illogical. How else do you explain odd defying luck such as yours? I do not know why you are angry with him, but it is obvious that he has not forsaken you! 

“I must apologize,” she says with a sheepish grin, “but I am a preacher and so cannot resist leaving you with a tiny bit of advice to mull over.” She sips her bourbon and putting her glass back down takes his hand in both of hers and meets his unreadable eyes. In a gentle, but firm voice she says, “Perhaps it would be prudent release the bitterness from your heart and thank him before he tires of the game and withdraws his favor. You have much to lose by doing otherwise.” 

As she says this the others begin filing in for their meeting. She releases his hand and rises to greet them. If the last five years were spent sparing me misfortune and grief, Jake thinks I'd hate to see what happens when you are ignored. He sighs and joins the others.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 160, “Jake’s Declaration of War”, Saturday, March 25th, 1882, 5:30 PM *

Everyone at the Lucky Lady is taking their time as they wait for Chester, chatting about news around town, so Ruby pulls Minerva aside. "So, we've been busy the past couple of days. You haven't told me yet how your date with Nanuet went. I mean, it must have gone well, you two seem to be together now but I want details! So, spill? How'd it go?" Ruby stands facing Minerva with a smile. 

Minerva gets a dreamy look in her eyes "Oh, Ruby it was wonderful just as you said it would be! He feels the way that I do. I was so worried for nothing. He says that we have a bond and that he feels that it is more than just spiritual, and when he kissed me...," she sighs, "Well let me just say that it was quite a religious experience," she says with a twinkle in her eye. 

"At the end of the evening, when I was back in my room, he serenaded me from my window! It was very moving, Oh, I am so excited, I can not sleep, but I have so much energy! I have gotten more done today than in my entire time in Promise City!" She laughs and hugs her friend. "Gracias Ruby, for everything!" "You're very welcome." Ruby tightly hugs Minerva back. "Oh yes, he was just as nervous as you were when he came knocking on my door. I am surprised that the two of you did not bump into one another!" Ruby looks into Minerva's eyes. "But I didn't want to ruin the surprise by telling you how he felt. You needed to hear it from him." She laughs, "And it took forever to find the right song!" 

"Oh, I am so happy for you! Now the two of you have to take good care of each other." "Si, it felt as though he knew what was in my soul. And how are you feeling since our little dance in the desert?"  "How am I feeling? Well, I don't know. I guess I'm still a bit confused but some things seem clearer to me. Like, last night I saw Mr. Gonzales. Before I didn't realize how much he cared about me and how much I cared about him. It seems different now. After doing some soul searching I have to admit a few things to myself, the goddess must be watching over me." Ruby smiles. "I guess you are asking about Jake?" 

"Si, are you still confused about his feelings for you?" "No, not really confused. He cares for me, how could he not, right?" she laughs. "But I will give him time to realize it. I don't have that panicky feeling anymore. He will realize it one day. I just have to do a better job of showing him what love really is. I know we were meant to find each other, to be together, maybe for always. And I hope the goddess will hold true to her word." 

"I am sure that she will, she did not lie when she called you her favored one, and would not have given us such a sign as when she created the crystal leaves otherwise." "Why do you think the goddesses gave us the gift of the olive leaves? What are they for?"  She replies, "I honestly don't know. I wear mine on a chain as a reminder of the bond that the three of us share." Ruby considers that for a moment. "I think they gave them to us so we could remember that they watch over us and love us, especially when we make them happy. I don't need it to remind us of our bond," Ruby says hugging Minerva again. 

"I do not know what power if any that they may hold and the goddesses have not made clear the intent of the pendants or their intent for the three of us. The goddess will let us know what to do with them in time." A smile slowly crosses her face... "What do you have in mind, Ruby West?" 
Ruby leans close to Minerva and whispers in her ear. Minerva's eyes widen and she exclaims, "Oh, I don't know that is a good idea, their meaning is not yet clear." She looks at Ruby's crestfallen face, then smiles, "But perhaps it is a love potion!" 

Chester runs into the Lucky Lady. "Sorry I'm late everyone, I'm only on a break for now." 
"Well," Ruby replies, "That job is sure keeping you busy! I hope you'll be back tonight for our poker game!" "Of course I'll be here," he smiles back.  They all take their seats around the table and Ruby pours bourbon for everyone except Kate, who chooses iced tea instead. 
"Ok, baby," Ruby smiles at Jake, "You have all of our undivided attentions."

Jake hands Katherine a candle and some matches. "Mrs. Kale would you be so kind as to light the candle, it makes the table look nice among other things."  She says, "Of course." With a now practiced hand Kate quickly lit the candle, doing it so smoothly that unless one knew what to watch for, they wouldn't see anything out of place. 

After Katherine is done Jake begins promptly "I am not going to sit and be a target, nor will I stand for you all to be one either. I don't believe John Ringo is willing to negotiate peace, nor do I think he will accept that he could be outmatched and run away. Since that only leaves his so called war, I have decided to actively hunt down Mr. Ringo and kill him." Jake holds his hand up as several of them look like they will speak. 

"I am not going to ride in like the US Calvary after him and his gang. I don't have the skills of a hunter like Nanuet. I will be hunting him Silver Jake Cook style. Don't waste your breath trying to change my mind. Taking the fight to him is less risky that just sitting around waiting his pleasure. We have plenty of leads, we just haven't followed them. I intend find out all I can about him and his gang. Ruin their plans, set traps for them, plant misinformation, set them against each other, and generally take apart his organization a piece at a time until it leads to Mr. Ringo." Jake scans their faces while giving them a moment to think and respond.

Chester states, "Whoa, there. I'm all for taking Ringo and the cowboys down, but plotting to kill him is close to the line, if not over it. If you have your mind set on it, don't do it in town. Or at least make sure Ringo's got a gun in his hand. 'Cause if Berg or the other deputies hear this, they'll keep an extra close eye on all of us. Jake, I promised you that I'm not a spy for the Marshall, so I'm just giving you advice, OK?"

"Then we need to make sure they don't hear this." Jake keeps his expression neutral. "Chester, I AM crossing the line. You don't need to be involved and can walk away any time if you think that is best. I am not planning on making it obvious or going to jail. It is too early to tell where this will lead. If Ringo or his men are in town I would be happy to have the law go shoot them instead."  Chester is silent for a while. He then says, "I'm already involved. They've shot at each and every one of us. They've kidnapped me and Nanuet. And they threatened us and our home. just tell me when you're going out, so I can 'forget' my badge."

Kate states, "The law is all well and good, but there is only so much they can do about the Gang unless they come into town and cause obvious trouble. The way it operates is meant to get around them. And I'm fairly certain the next time we see Ringo there we be plenty of guns in hand." 

"You're right about Ringo, Jake" Kate said quietly but firmly. "There is something about him... Something broken. He has done all the negotiating with us he will, and he has supreme confidence in himself. His rivals have been dropping like flies, I'm sure he thinks he's in a good position. I won't try to change your mind. I'm tired of looking over my shoulder all the time, and of not being able to walk alone even in broad daylight. I don't like it, but it's necessary. I'm not a strategist or a marksman, you all know that, but I have a few useful talents to add to the efforts. Let's do what needs doing so we can get on with our lives."

Minerva agrees that it is not wise to wait for the cowboy gang to bring the war to town. "I know that a war is coming. I was warned in a dream last night" She tells them about her second dream involving Ringo and Mars the god of war. "Discordia and Furiae are also getting involved. 
We are at a significant advantage however, since the goddess Minerva will be on our side and there is no other god who can match her for war tactics. I will pray for her guidance. Perhaps this would be a good time for each of you to seek guidance from whatever gods you have the favor of also, but I must agree with Senor Jake. we must act and we must act soon. If they bring their war to town many people including women and children will be placed in harms way.”

Ruby states, "I don't think we can match them on their turf. We have to bring them to town, or better yet, get them in a neutral area. We set a trap, take the books, use them as bait, act like we're bringing them somewhere out of town, lure them out of hiding."

Chumbley arrives at the Lucky Lady with a stack of newspapers with the headline "Earp War Ignites!"  Not wanting to talk to Chumbley right now Jake asks Chester to buy a couple papers and waits until he is back with them before they continue speaking. "Ruby you can find out what else half pint knows later."  Chester heads over, "Evening Chumbley. Let me have a couple papers, please. Four bits, right?" Chester hands the halfling two quarters. "Here you go." Chester hands one of the papers to Jake and scans the front page of the other.

Kate states, "The books would make good bait. We could load a wagon with the French, English, and Spanish volumes, they'll make an impressive pile. Meanwhile the dangerous volumes would stay safe where they are."   Ruby suggests, "We can ask Shaw if he'll help, which we already know he will. We can spread the rumor we're bringing the books to him. You know we'll get attacked on the road to his place."  Kate states, "The timing could be tricky on that. The Shaws could set up an ambush, but we'd have to make sure the Cowboys know far enough ahead in order for them to react. We wouldn't want to get all the way to the ranch before they attack. Is Ike Sherman back yet? He's a friend of Ringo."

"Think about all we know," Jake says, "We have some names of Ringo's gang from Judge Isby. They are John Bell, Lester Olivier, George Otis Grosvenor, Rudolph Foote, Sherwin Allen and Riff 'Alabama' McNally. We should not tell anyone the real reason we are looking for these men. 
Wyatt Earp told me that Buck Fly, Roger's brother, was good friends with Ringo    We have been pretty sure right along that the Papago store was a place the gang frequented. Ike Sherman seems to be a friend of his and was suspiciously absent at the last Merchants meeting. 

Rufus Davis of the Arizona Billiard Hall said guys from Galeyville come into his place. He's heard Cowboy gang talk there.  Peter Lovelace of the Rio Grande Hotel said Pony Deal had been to his restaurant before.  We know they used to gather at the Trail Dust. We should draw that out on a map and see if there is something in common with them all.  We know Galeyville is Ringo's home territory and source of guns for hire.  Any ideas on how to use any of that?" 

"Nanuet," Jake turns to the Indian, "Should we check the small caves again? Maybe just see if there are foot prints or use of some sort?  What about the large rustler caves? Do you think the Apache would tell us if they are in use?"

"It can't hurt to recheck the caves," answers Nanuet. "And I'm pretty sure we can find out if the larger caves are in use again, although I think Flint blew most of what was there up."   Ruby butts in, "What kind of time frame are you thinking of here? That is a lot of information to sort out."  "I figure we dig up information for a couple of days and see what we got before we take any planned action like a trap." Jake smiles, "Any gang members that fall into our lap are a different story."

"I don't think it's too tricky. We make it known around town that we are moving a large quantity of books on a certain day. That information will be sure to get back to whoever wants to know. I'm not suggesting the Shaws set up an ambush. I‘m suggesting we do it. Just have a couple of us takes the books and the rest follow unseen."

Kate says, "Flint's lady friend Naki-Yai is Apache. She told me they watch our ranch. Most of us have a friendly relationship with the Apache, Nanuet and I especially. I can ask Naki-Yai if I can speak with some of her people, or if she'll ask for me."

"Let's take a look what's in the newspaper while we talk." Jake suggests.   The Promise City Mirror front page story details that on Wednesday the Earps rode into camp of Pete Spence, a suspected Cowboy Gang member. Spence was not around but a half-breed human/Apache friend of Spence by the name of Florentino was. Florentino was later found dead. 

On Thursday both the Tombstone Epitaph and Wells Fargo Company came out in support of the Earps and their current quest.   There are also rumors that the Earps had a shootout on Thursday afternoon with a large number of Cowboy Gang members near Iron Springs, although no details are known yet about that encounter other than the fact that the Earps are said to have survived and several Cowboy Gang members were apparently killed.

When the newspaper is set down the back page is now visible. It is another full-page advertisement with two drink coupons for the Palace Saloon. The advertisement tells of the Saturday Night bare-knuckled boxing featuring undefeated champion Iron Fist Flannigan. It states that he will take on all challengers and lists that he is already scheduled to fight Alcorn Roony, Rex Hooper, Jervis Clifton, Rudy Foote and Bill Cleaver.   Ruby exclaims, "Well there you go, Ruby Foote!. A couple of us can still get into the Palace Saloon... Go check out boxing tonight. The Judge said our best chance is getting one of them onto our side."

"I like the book trap idea, we need to keep working on it, but don't set a date yet." Jake's eyes go unfocused for a second before he slaps his hand down on the table. "I'm an idiot."  "That's not something you should admit in public, baby." Ruby says giggling.  Kate says, "Jake, what's the problem?"  

"The Rio Grande is next to the pool hall which is next to Fisk's office which only has an alley between it and the old Trail Dust." Jake sighs. "Still right near there is the Long Branch that Fisk is always in, the barber shop and the Sheriff's office." Jake looks around. "Is anybody following me?  So there is a couple of other places there too, including a burned down place that used to house liquor. I'm not necessarily suggesting Hoover might be in on it, but damn it, he may know something. I have never asked him. It is pretty clear what area we should be watching don't you think?"

"We have a pool hall here in Promise City?" exclaims Ruby.    Chester comments, "At least it keeps the cowboys in a small area. Easier to keep a watch on."  Kate says, "I didn't think the Cowboy Gang had such a strong presence in Promise City, but maybe they do. Considering how they were using the Trail Dust...I don't remember seeing anyone suspicious in the Long Branch when I went with Conrad, but I didn't know to look. You think Sheriff Hunter might be involved?"    Jake says, "I do. Until we prove otherwise don't trust him."

Jake says, "Okay folks, sign up for information gathering. We have Katherine contacting the Apaches about the caves. I want to have a conversation with Conrad Booth, he seems to know what goes on in town. I'll take Hoover too. Maybe I'll get a shave at the barber shop next to the Sheriff's office. You following my thinking here?  

Chester you handle Berg and the law. Do what you can to keep their eye's in that area. When we have a trap planned you can feed it to Gormely."  Chester says, "I can stop in to see what Hunter knows. I'll just say I'm introducing myself. I asked Gormley to tell Ringo that an unknown driver took a wagon out of town. If you want, I can tell him to just say nothing's changed, if that could mess up the ambush plans."

Kate says, "I wish we knew for certain about Hunter. He would be a good way to pass on false information, too. Chester could talk to him under the guise of the lawmen keeping the lines of communication open.  Also to send out false information, or other rumors we want them to hear... I'm probably a good candidate for that. I don't lie very well, true, but they would never believe Ruby or Jake dropping sensitive information accidentally. They might believe I would be naive enough though."  Jake replies, "Good ideas Katherine. Yes Chester, have Gormley say nothing moved yet until we know our plan. Go ahead and check out Hunter the way Katherine suggested."

Minerva sits quietly listening. When Jake asks for volunteers to gather information she speaks up "I shall go to the store of Mr. Sherman and see if I can find out where he is or where he has been. I could also speak with Mrs. Fly after the sermon tomorrow on the pretext of setting up a quilting booth for the festival and find a way to steer the conversation around to her husbands brother."

"Just let me know when the plan is set and what I have to do," Ruby says.  Kate says, "We might want to have someone spend some time gambling in the Long Branch, as well. Fisk plays there, who knows what else might be going on?"   Ruby interjects, "I can do that."

Jake watches the conversation going back and forth, ideas flowing and friends encouraging each other with growing pleasure. "Good Minerva, take those. Ruby perhaps you need to visit a billiard hall, sounds like you are good at that game?"   Ruby smiles, "What do you think?"

Jake says, "This is an excellent start. Keep the ideas coming. We should gather every day to share what we know. If you can't make it tell either myself or Katherine, we will pass the information on. Katherine if I am not available hold the meeting." The smile flees Jake's face. "Please let me know before doing anything risky. If you can't at least take someone with you."  Chester exclaims, "Me, do anything risky? Not likely. But I get your point. If the cowboys have help in town, we have to be very careful about how we go about this."  Jake says, "Chester, can you check your schedule and see if you are free to take Katherine out tomorrow? If not, another one of us will."

Kate turns to Minerva and says, "Festival preparations would be a good way for you to gather information. You have reason to talk to just about anyone you want.”  Looking back towards Jake she asks, “Does the Merchant's Association keep records on votes? It's a long shot, but we might be able to discover who some of Ike Sherman's friends are by seeing if he consistently votes with anyone in particular."    

Jake replies, "Can you check with Chumbley on that first? There might be newspaper records. I bet Ike's votes are the same as Fisk's. It would be interesting to see who consistently votes together with that group."  Kate says, "I can do that. I'll be joining the Merchant's Association, I have good reason to be looking into it."

Chester asks, "Jake, do you remember who voted for or against each of the new Marshals? If Fisk, Sherman, or the others voted for one of us, it'd be interesting to know. Do we think Adair is mixed up in this? He called me before him a couple nights ago. He wanted to know just who I worked for and he had some insults for Helen and Eduardo. I walked out on him. Now he has another reason to be mad at us."  Jake states, I don't remember exactly who voted, maybe Katherine can find that out.  As for Adair, I wish I knew. I wouldn't feel bad if he went down during this whether he is or isn't"

Kate says, "I'll go out to the ranch tomorrow and talk to Flint, and try to meet with the Apache, but I'll need someone to go with me. I know it's inconvenient to have me over at the El Parador, but it would look suspicious if I move now. Usually Grant or Estaban can walk me where I need to go, but I don't want to drag one of them with me on this."   Ruby adds, "But it is safer, no doubt."  

Kate took Ruby's hand for a moment and squeezed it. "That reminds me. The threat against the Lucky Lady still stands. We've searched it top to bottom a couple times and found nothing. I think they would use a rod like the one we took from the Cowboys when we got Nanuet and Chester back. We should keep as close a watch as we can."    "Which I now know how to properly use, by the way," Ruby adds with a twinkle in her eye.

Nanuet asks, "Is there anything I can do?"  Jake states, "You are going to lead us to the small caves soon, I just don't know when and who is coming. You also are one of the best at hiding and watching after hours. Could you do some watching for activity around that block? You might even check up on who is going to see Gormley."   "Yes, when I return I can keep watch at night. I don't need much sleep," Nanuet replies.  Kate suggests, "Also, Kajika is also Apache, isn't he? A talk with him might be helpful."  Nanuet replies, "Yes, I've been trying to see him for a few days now, I'm planning on going tomorrow."

Jake states, "Before we break up, did anybody learn anything that they didn't get a chance to share yet?"   Kate replies, "I don't think so. But there's a lot of information floating around in my mind right now. I'll let you know if I think of anything else." 

Ruby asks, 'Who's going to the boxing match?"   Jake says, "They won't let Nanuet in, you and I are working not to mention we are the most popular folks there."  Kate interjects, "They would never believe me coming in for boxing."  Nanuet states, "Well, I'm not allowed in and I don't think Kate is either. But this is probably a job for you Jake. Maybe you should go on a break."   Jake sighs. "Alright, I'll see if I can get over there. Maybe Chester can stop in too in his official capacity."

Ruby says, "Did you not mention those names specifically darling? Don't be sighing at me." Ruby pushes the newspaper towards Jake and points to the ad for the Palace Saloon. "I doubt Mr. Foote will be wanting to speak with Chester in his official capacity."   Chester says, "Me and Berg are on duty tonight in case there's trouble at the Palace. Don't know if we'll be there or if we wait until we're called."

Jake asks, "Ruby, Do we think Isby would give Berg an arrest warrant for questioning that guy?"   She answers, "I have no idea but we I can ask. I really don't see why he would. You can't just go arrest Cowboys because they are rumored to be Cowboys. What Isby said was we need more of them on our side. I don’t' know how we can convince them though."   Jake says, "What we need is more information. There are many ways of convincing them to talk. Take Gifford as an example."  Chester asks, "Did he spill the beans to the Earps?"  Jake says, "No but he did confirm a few things to use before Behan arranged to have him killed." 

Ruby exclaims, "Take Gifford what? I did my best with him and we couldn't get him to crack until he was on the coach to Tombstone to see Earp, who he knew was going to kill him because of the murder of Morgan. That's not going to work this time."   Jake concludes, "We can always use Gifford as an example of what not to do." 

Chester says, "If we want to get some of the cowboys on our side, we'll need to figure out what they care about, what their weak spots are."    Kate says, "When we cleaned out the Rustler's caves, what was the man's name, the one who stayed with the Apache? He might have a few things to tell us as well."  Jake says, "Add that to your Apache questions. If that is it for tonight, let's get to our business then." He holds up his glass. "To luck."

Chester raises his glass. "May the gods smile upon us."   Ruby hesitantly holds up her glass, then says forcefully, "We make our own luck," before clinking her glass to Jake's.  "Luck, made or granted," Kate added before drinking.    Ruby says, "Very well put Mrs. Kale. Now let's go get some of that Italian food, I'm hungry!  And don't forget, tonight after work, poker and drinking!" Kate says, "Italian food sounds good. I'm starving. If everyone's ready?" she asked leaning over the candle. When there are no objections she lightly blows out the flame. "Let's go."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 161, “"I knew I forgot to talk to you about something.", Saturday, March 25th, 1882, 7:30 PM *

Ruby walks near Kate. "Order me something good for dinner." She continues loudly, "I'll be at the Cantina in a bit." Ruby, I..." Kate sighed and continued walking home with Chester, Nanuet, and Miss Florencia, losing Jake along the way as well.  With that Ruby starts walking in the direction of the Trail Dust Saloon.  Ruby arrives at the former Trail Dust Saloon. She notices that the old sign is gone and replaced with one reading "Arizona Territorial Offices". The door is locked.  Ruby knocks loudly. "Judge Isby, Mr. Tomlinson, are you in?"  

Jake pulls on his duster and hat, settles his revolvers and says, "I'll be back in a little while," to Harry. He waits until the others are out the door and follows them.   Jake goes down Allen street and turns down South Street towards the El Parador but tarries outside Gilson's watching the Trail Dust for Ruby.   

Tomlinson answers the door "Ah, Miss West. I was just preparing to leave. Please come in" He lets her inside. She hears Isby's voice yell out from the back room "Who is it Kevin?"   She states, "You may call me Ruby, Mr. Tomlinson. Especially since you've been so kind to offer me lessons." Ruby steps further into the room. "It's Ruby West, Judge Isby. I would like to speak with you if you have a moment."

Isby comes out. He is wearing his dress trouser and a shirt, but this is the first time she has seen him without a suit jacket and tie. The top button on the shirt is also unbuttoned. He says, "Well Hello Miss. West. It is nice to see you again."   She replies, "It's nice to see you too. I just wanted to come by and thank you for dinner the other night." She gives him a smile and a very small glance towards Kevin. I hope he understands what I'm getting at she thinks. Is it ok to speak in front of Kevin?”

Isby says, "Kevin, lock the door." Kevin does so, but from the inside. Isby gestures to Ruby to sit down. Before she speaks he says, "I think I know why you're here. I saw the newspaper too. Mr. Rudolph Foote is fighting tonight at the Palace. Based upon talking to others, if the fighters are in the order listed, he probably won't go up against Flannigan until 9:30, take or leave fifteen minutes. What are you thinking?"

Ruby smiles. "I should have known you wouldn't need me to tell you this," she smiles. “I wasn’t sure how you wanted to proceed. Would you like to deal with this yourself? Bring him in for questioning? Or should we, me and my friends, try to speak to him ourselves and see what we can find out?”

Isby says, "Well, Kevin and I are too conspicuous and I don't think we have enough yet to hold him on, just some name spoken under duress. But I'd say we need to keep an eye on this guy and find out where he goes. Then again, if this Finnigan is as good as they say the only place he may go is to the land of dreams, as in a knockout punch."

Ruby giggles. "You have a way with words Judge. Alright, I'll have someone trail him tonight, that is, if he survives the fight. But we shouldn't try to talk to him yet, right?" He replies, "Correct." Ruby pauses, wondering if she should really trust the man sitting before her.  "Um, something else. We have decided to go after Johnny Ringo. He has threatened us one too many times. I just thought you should know. You know, that trust thing and all."   

He states, "That sounds like a dangerous proposition and I would advise against it. Behan is already after the Earps for taking the law into their own hands, you don't want his to have Deputies Hunter and Nagle going after you and your friends as well. You're better off just finding out what you can and bringing the information to me, or get it to the Earps and let them handle it."

She says, "That does sound like wise advice, Judge Isby. Maybe I can get my friends to agree to that." She rises from her chair. "Thank you for seeing me. I asked Mr. Tomlinson to give me fencing lessons so we can also pass information that way. I thought you would like that," she smiles at him. "I will let you know what I find out." She offers him her hand. "Have a good evening."

He takes her arm in his and says, "And you Miss. West." He then escorts her out of the front door and within sight of several passers by says, "Until tomorrow my sweet". He then lifts up her hand and kisses it softly.    She feigns a blush and bats her eyelashes a couple of times before sweeping out the door. 

She casually strolls from the building, in case someone is watching. She hums to herself as she walks. She sees Jake leaning up against a building as she walks. "Spying on me again are we? Or can you just not bare to have me out of your sight?"  "Both." He walks in step with her. "Looks like he'd get in line at the kissing booth."  She says, "Jealous? It wouldn't be all dirty miners wanting to kiss me."   As he escorts her into the El Parador Jake adds, "Yes, I understand a couple of them take baths."

Ruby stops short. "You ARE jealous!" She grabs Jake's arm tightly before he walks away and snuggles up to his ear. "Judge Isby does not want us talking to that Foote fellow. Only follow him and gather information." She keeps her lips only slightly away from his ear. "So just how jealous are you?"  He answers, "Just enough to make you feel wanted but not so much that I have to go to jail." 

Nanuet holds Minerva's hand as they walk. She notices him blushing slightly as he starts to speak, the words tumbling out. "Miss Minerva, I wanted to ask you a question. I hope you won't take this the wrong way or anything, but I wanted to know if you'd like to join me tomorrow, to meet Kajika. I mean, after your services. We might be gone for the whole day, maybe even overnight, or two days, I'm never sure. But I sure would like your company, if you're free. I know you are busy with the festival and all."

She says, “I would be honored to meet Kajika, and I would feel better if you were not traveling unaccompanied, but I will not be finished with services until noon and then I should try and speak with Mr. Shaw. If you can wait until then, I would be pleased to accompany you. I do not have much planning to do for the festival since I have spent much of today turning the duties over to others.”   Nanuet squeezes the Spanish beauty's delicate hand. "Of course I can wait for you. I have no set time. But I have been trying to go for a few days now. And I must admit, with you accompanying me the company will be greatly improved over my last trips."

Minerva smiles up at him. "I am looking forward to it." She is quiet for a while and then asks "How long do you think we will be gone?  Do you think that we will be needed here?I am afraid that the Cowboys may make their move while we are away."   He says, "I don't know. Maybe only a day. But me seeing Kajika is better for all of us. He may have information we can use and also, he teaches me the ways of healing, which I have had to call upon a lot with this bunch. I am grateful of the things he has taught me, for with that and the necklace I have saved the lives of both Mr. Jake and Miss Ruby."   

He stops and looks Minerva in the eyes. "If you think you will be needed here then you should stay. It would not do to have you with me and be worried."  "She leans up and kisses him lightly on the lips. "If I do not go with you I will be worried. I shall be ready about 1 o'clock"  He says, "Very well. Do you need me for anything tomorrow earlier in the day?"

At the Cantina, the four sat down at a large table. It felt odd not to see Dorita come bustling out of the kitchen. "It's almost like old times, all of us eating here," she said.  Chester replies, "Those were the days. Hard to believe it's just been a few months. How have you been, Kate. I haven't talked to you in a while?"   She replies, "I'm alright Chester. I've been very busy with the children's activities for the festival and setting up my school. It's a little lonely over here by myself sometimes."  He says, "But you have Mr. Booth to keep you company. He seems quite taken with you."

She says, "He's not... It's not the same as having all of you around all the time. But I could have lived at the Lucky Lady if I wanted. Things are just a little bit upside down right now.  But how about yourself? You like being a Marshall?"  Chester replies, "It's been good so far. There hasn't been too much trouble in town. I'm not sure how things are going to work out with Mitch and Helen yet. Eduardo's got the most experience being a lawman. I hope I don't have to choose between the law and what Jake has planned. On the bright side, Clarisse is impressed."

Minerva can see that Kate is uncomfortable talking about Mr. Booth and so changes the subject. "So Chester do you think that you will be able to help with the Festival? I have so much organizing left to do. I'm going to go and speak to some of the store owners tomorrow about donating goods. Do you think that Clarisse will want to get her quilting circle involved. I am going to speak to Mrs. Fly about it at church tomorrow. Perhaps you would like to come along. She may be more inclined to speak with me if you and Clarisse are present.

Chester says, "I just saw them today, as a matter of fact. I think they'd be willing to showcase some of their quilts. I have to warn you. Mrs. Fly and Mrs. Eaton are not keen on honoring Dionysus, but they're looking on the festival as reaching out to unbelievers."    Minerva replies, “Si, I know that they are not pleased. That is why I would appreciate it if you would be available when I speak with them. They will be much more comfortable talking if you are present."  

He says, “"It would be my pleasure, Minerva. I guess you want to do it soon, since the festival is coming up soon."  She replies, "If you could escort Senorita Townsend to services. We could speak with Mrs. Fly directly after as she should be in attendance also."  He says, "Yep. That'll work fine. Is there anything I could do for the festival?"

Ruby and Jake arrive and he pulls out her chair and smiles.  Ruby sits, noting that Jake deliberately ignored her comment about Isby.   The friend all sit and enjoy a wonderful Italian meal, something they aren't used to.  Minerva says to Chester, “I think that you will have enough to do putting a crew of men together to build the podium for the judging and the dance floor for the ball and making sure that everyone enjoys the festival safely. I am sure that there will be much consuming of wine, since it is traditional to drink wine in honor of Dionysus so will have your hands full."  

He replies, "That'll be fun. I wonder what we'll do when the jail is full of drunks."  Minerva laughs. "Bring the party indoors of course! Oh, this is going to be such Fun!"  Kate says, "Brew a lot of coffee, I imagine."  Chester smiles. "That I know how to do. Is anyone here getting a special costume for the ball? I can't think of anything."  "I am!" Ruby says excitedly. "I ordered it already!"    

Kate says, "I'm not certain I'll be attending. I'll be taking care of the children's activities, and I may be very tired by the end of the day. A decorative mask should do you quite well. An animal of some kind would be nice."  Chester says, "An animal mask, hmm. Sorry about the questions. I've never been to a costume ball before."

Ruby exclaims, "Not attending! Kate, that's not funny. You need to work on your sense of humor."   Kate answers, "It wasn't supposed to be funny. If I'm not too tired, I'll go. If I am, I'll go to bed instead. Seems sensible to me," she finished. There was no point in arguing her other reasons here, especially as they would probably upset Miss Florencia.

Ruby answers, "Sensible? There is nothing sensible about it. It's a party! You need to relax and have fun. Besides, I'm sure Conrad will ask you to be his date. How can you say no to a fun night of dancing and drinking and mystery? You never know who is who at a costume ball. It's romantic and exciting.  Romance is all you're thinking of lately, isn't it?" Kate answered, side-stepping Ruby's comments. "Love seems to be all around lately. It's rather fun to watch."

There is no more talk of Cowboys or Indians and they all relax as much as they can.  After dinner everyone heads back to the Lucky Lady.    Minerva and Nanuet walk over to the Lucky Lady.  She tells Nanuet, “Between playing nice with Mrs. Fly of the Vigilance Committee and services I shall be quite busy. I shall pack this evening and be ready when you arrive at 1. "  

Nanuet tells Minerva. "I am looking forward to all of us getting together, we need to relax. But I think I have to keep my eye on this fellow who will be boxing, so I will have to be gone part of the night. I hope you will be alright?"  She says, "I need to get back and pack and finish my sermon if I am going to relax at the Lucky Lady later. I shall see you there." Nanuet escorts Minerva to the Comstock house and then heads over to the boxing match."

On the way back to the Lucky Lady Jake whispers to Ruby. "I still want to get a look at this guy. Should we ask Nanuet to follow him? He won't know who to follow if we don't get a description for him."   She says, "Yes, Nanuet can follow him tonight. Nanuet knows as much as we do. You can go watch the fight if you want. The Judge guesses he'll be on around 9:30. But you'll miss my singing. Unless of course, you'd like me to try my luck at getting into the Palace."  

Ruby arrives to see Stanley Barker playing the piano and Helen Barker sitting alongside Al Brower, Pierre Jaquet, Ned Walters and Neil Cassidy at Job Kane's table. Job looks like he is about to begin the game, just waiting for Stanley to finish the current piece of music.   Ruby stops short at the door. "What is she doing here?"   

Jake grabs Ruby's arm and takes her back outside. "I knew I forgot to talk to you about something."  Ruby tries to pull her arm away from Jake. "What do you mean, forgot to talk to me?" She narrows her eyes. "It's very simple, go in there and remove her from my saloon."   "It's not very simple, will you listen to me for a minute?" 

Jake proceeds to tell her about his conversation with Helen Barker. "So she apologized to Job, I guess because that was easy for her. Then she apologized to me, but I told her you and she need to make peace. I also told Job that he needed to talk to you about it." Jake tries to shift her looking at him instead of inside the saloon. "Unfortunately, we, um, took longer at dinner than I thought. Sorry for the unpleasant surprise. Seems like she would apologize to you, but would expect one in return." He continues to block her from going in.

Ruby continues slowly, "So what you're saying is not only is she IN my saloon, but EVERYONE else got an apology and knew she was coming?" Ruby eyes start to grow stormy and she tries to pull her arm away from Jake again.    Jake exclaims, "Look.. at.. me. I forgot to tell you that I talked to her, I meant to. I said I was sorry. I got distracted by all the planning. You can holler at me later for being forgetful." 

"I didn't invite her back, Job did. You have two other partners in this saloon you need to consider besides me. I don't give a rat's tail if she comes back or not. But running in there and causing a scene is not a good business move. If you do that folks will take her side because you look like the unreasonable one." 

Jake sticks his head in the saloon and says, "Job, we need your assistance out here right now." "So, you can have a fight with Job over this, or you can think about it before you start yelling. There are reasons you might not want to toss her out on her behind even if she deserves it. Maybe even ask somebody for advice if you want. You need to figure out how to handle this if you are going to stay here and be a saloon owner." Jake Whispers, "You are NOT some emptied head saloon dancer," and lets go of her arm.

Breathing heavily, Ruby responds, "I'M being unreasonable? So it's ok for me to be insulted and abused and I have to take it because I own this place? And everyone else is fine with that? Having my name on the deed obviously means nothing, Helen Barker is more important to have around here. Because I sure don't hear anyone caring about that. Sure, I understand, I am being completely unreasonable.  You know Jake, you've really hurt my feelings TWICE today. I'm not used to that from you and I don't like it." 

Ruby turns on her heel, storms past Job and stomps up the stairs.  "That could have gone better." Jake says to no one.  He looks at Job and says, "We ran late coming back from dinner." Jake shrugs apologetically. "I think I need a drink."  From the bar Jake waves to a table of poker players awaiting a dealer. "Be right there." Harry fills him a glass of whiskey and he takes a sip. 

"You know Harry, some of today went really well. Other parts of today didn't go quite so well. You might say they were cow dung." Harry tries to nod sympathetically without laughing. "I don't have a real comfortable feeling about the rest of the evening either."   Jake does not go upstairs to change but instead hangs his duster over his chair-back and welcomes the men interested in playing poker tonight.

Upstairs Ruby changes into her new lilac gown while trying to calm down. “I can’t BELIEVE Jake said that!” Ruby mocks Jake’s voice, “You’re not some empty headed saloon dancer… Miss West you should be better than Helen Barker, we need her money… so let her walk all over you, so what if she insulted you, it wasn’t me, so what do I care? Oh, the rest of us got apologies so that should be good enough for you. So what if the sight of her makes you ill? You own a saloon now. So what if you’ve done everything I ever ask of you, do more.” Ruby sticks her tongue out and rolls her eyes at no one. 

She looks down at the puppies at her feet, who are happily listening to her tirade. “I’m getting tired of this getting walked over crap, what do you two think?” They wag their tails enthusiastically in response. “Ever since we got to this town I haven’t been acting like myself, doing what Mr. Cook suggested because it’s better for someone, maybe better for him. Perhaps it’s time to find another job. One where I can make more money and have less stress.” She stands up tall. “So,” she smoothes down the front of her dress. “Do I even sing tonight? Because it seems like I’m the only one who cares about the dwindling Saturday night crowd. Everyone else is more worried about Deputy Barker. And since she’s here and I’m not that important…” 

She stands in front of the mirror, admiring the gown. She is surprised at how well the dress fits, better than any gown has ever fit her before. She adjusts her shoulder straps and bosom, satisfied she is tantalizing alluring. She is pleased with how she looks and she stares at herself in the mirror for a few moments, fluffing her hair, her spirits lifting. “Let’s go downstairs little ones,” she says sweetly, “We have some men to tempt.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 162, "Saturday Night’s Alright for Fighting", Saturday, March 25th, 1882, 8:00 PM *

She sweeps down the stairs with a smile Jake hasn't seen before. It's not genuine, although looks that way, but manipulative, focused, and angry. She does not look his way instead she greets a few customers warmly before heading out to the porch.

Ruby bums a cigarette off a customer who is coming inside the Lucky Lady. She smokes it calmly while looking at the stars, a relief to have something in her control, something she desperately wanted and needed. She chats with more customers as she smokes, a couple of men join her. After her cigarette she enters the Lucky Lady and without even glancing at Jake she strides towards the stage for her set.

Kate had heard a little of the argument on the porch as they had arrived, and seeing Ruby ignore Jake, it was obvious she was still angry about Helen Barker's presence. Kate removed her apron and hurried over to play for Ruby.  Jake's table this night includes regulars Alfredo Garcia and Don Wainright, semi-regulars Zachary Morand and Carl Berman, and a fresh face who introduces himself as Wilbur Korman.

Just like the previous two Saturdays, the building clears out once the boxing at the Palace begins. One difference this week is that Tony's game also breaks up shortly thereafter, with most of his players deciding to go see the fight. Tony shrugs his shoulders, closes up his game, and leaves to go see what the excitement is all about. At this point the patrons of the Lucky Lady consist of the players at the two poker tables plus another five people seated at two tables near the stage who have been present on all previous nights of Stanley Barker's performances. 

Nanuet has casually made his way over to the Palace Saloon. He slips into the shadows and keeps his eyes and ears open for mentions of Rudy Foote.

Bea and Russell are talking in the parlor of the Comstock House when Minerva returns. She stops in to let them know that she will be away for a day or two. She is evasive just saying that she has business of a religious nature out of town and not to worry as she will not be traveling alone. 
Before they can ask more questions she politely excuses herself and climbs the stairs to her room to begin packing. She assumes that she will be sleeping out of doors and so packs appropriately. She cleans her weapons and inventories her ammunition, being sure to pack the magic bullets that Chester gave her for her rifle and pistol. 

She reviews her sermon for the morning and cuts out several sections, thus shortening the service by about an hour, and then tucking her derringer in her gown and grabbing the parasol which hides her rapier, she turns to Luna, and asks her to fly over to where the boxing is being held and keep an eye on Nanuet. "If it appears that he may be in any danger, come and find me at the Lucky Lady. Gracias, Luna"  Minerva's thoughts are interrupted by a knock on the door. She hears Bea's voice sound out "Priestess, you have a visitor waiting for you downstairs."

Minerva descends the stairs to see who could possibly be looking for her at this hour.  A young man is waiting for her in the common room. He is a handsome man dressed in a well-tailored three-piece suit with a white silk shirt and European-style tie. She does not recognize him at first until he looks in her direction and smiles his Cheshire-cat grin. 

It has been over a week since she last saw Ashley King, out on the trail after the fight with the Cowboy Gang when he and his ranch hands helped with the herd of cattle. At that time his attention was focused upon Tricia Shaw and he appeared to barely notice the Priestess. That no longer seems to the case, as he stands and smiles at her. She notices that he has brought a bottle of wine with him.

Minerva pastes an easy smile on her face and placing her parasol and flute case on the chair extends her hand. "Buenas Tardes Senor King. How may I assist you?" while she thinks "What on earth could Mrs. King's son want with me at this hour? I hope this doesn't take too long"  She does not offer him a seat but continues to stand waiting for him to state his business.

He replies, "Buenas Tardes Senorita. I apologize for disturbing you so late in the evening but I just arrived in town. I came to attend your worship service tomorrow but wanted to speak to you first.   I also apologize for not realizing who you were last week when we first met. I am glad to see that you made it safely back to town. The next time you are that close to our ranch you really must come for a visit.   The main reason that I wanted to see you was to let you know that my mother has convinced the Vigilance Committee to help promote your festival. To that end, she has asked me to spend the next week in town doing anything that I can to help you with the event."

Minerva's eyes grow momentarily wary but she continues to smile politely. "That is very gracious of your mother, Senor King. Senora Gilson will be very grateful for your assistance as she is in charge of the overall organizing of the festival. I will introduce you to her after services tomorrow. I do not want to appear rude but it is growing late and I am meeting someone.”  A look of surprise crosses his face. He recovers quickly and says, "Yes, Well I hope that we will have an opportunity to spend some time together in the next few days. My family has considerable resources and could be of great help to your religious efforts."

She replies, "The gods always look favorably upon those who are willing to reach out financially to others but I am afraid that I am not the person to speak to in that regard as I am only the temporary preacher until the mistake can be rectified. Perhaps it is Senor Lacey whom you should discuss your Family's wealth with. She says holding her smile in place. "Now if you will excuse me I must be going." She shakes his hand. "I shall see you at services tomorrow, senor?"

He says "Of course, and I also brought you this as a present, as a welcome to the community. Given that Dionysus is the subject of the festival I thought this would be appropriate." He hands her the bottle of wine.

"Minerva's smile warms. "Gracias Senor. How thoughtful." she says accepting the bottle from him. Mrs. King would surely disapprove of such an offering. Perhaps his intentions are honorable,.. even if he was sent by his rattler of a Madre. "It is quite an appropriate gesture for the occasion and it is customary to share such a gift with the giver, but unfortunately the hour grows late and I must be going." 

Feeling momentarily guilty she impulsively says. "Such a tribute to the gods should not be refused. I will have some free time later in the week. If you are agreeable, I shall save it until then and we can toast Dionysus together. I am on my way to a private gathering at the Lucky Lady but if you are going that way we could walk together and you can tell me what changed your Madre’s mind. Perhaps you can tell me a bit about the others also so that I can work on persuading them as well. I am so new to town I can not keep them all straight in my head. She laughs lightly and picking up her belongings, places her arm through his and leads him towards the door."

He smiles and says "Peg Watkins runs a quilting circle for several of the women in town. They discussed the matter and came to the conclusion that the festival would be a good way to bring non-believers to the gods." The two continue to walk through the street and he says, "I think you and the Committee just got off to a bad start. They had been led to expect a married male priest with a family to be sent so your arrival threw them off. I believe that once they get to know you better they will be more accepting."

"Well, It is obvious that my appearance was quite a surprise to them, still, they were very vocal about how they felt about my gender, my marital status and my views. But if your Madre is coming around in her thinking than perhaps there is hope for the others. "It would help me to soften them up if I knew who all the Vigilance committee members were and a bit about them, you know like, who they associate with and how conservative they may be. Perhaps you could help me with that. Now I know that Mrs. Fly is one of the quilters as well. Is her husband, what is his name? Buck, on the Committee as well? I know that the lawyer, Senor Fisk is on the committee but I do not know much about him either."

He says, "Fisk isn't on the committee, they wouldn't have him. Mrs. Fly's husband is Roger. I think he has a brother called Buck in Tombstone. I have an idea, why don't we meet for lunch or dinner sometime soon and I can tell you more about the group."

Back at the Lucky Lady, at around 8:30 two familiar couples arrive, namely Pedro and Dorita Figueres and Kevin and Mary Kelly, none of four having ever been to the Lucky Lady before. They carefully move two of the smaller tables next to each other so that the four can sit together and Pedro goes to the bar to get their drink order from Harry Rote. For the first time this evening a genuine smile crosses Ruby's face and she sings the last three songs of this set with new gusto. 

The musicians stop for a break at 8:45 PM. Job calls for a break at his poker table as well, so that Stanley can play another piece of music again with Helen's full attention.  Kevin Tomlinson arrives shortly thereafter and joins Job over at the bar for a drink. Job asks, "So what brings you to my saloon?" Tomlinson tells him, "I was supposed to play poker at the Long Branch tonight except that my dealer, Booth, is out sick. I've heard enough about that other dealer, Fisk, to know not to play at his table." Job says, "Well, you're welcome to join my game. But I will warn you though, my players are much better than the Wilcox crowd is."

Kate looked up from behind the bar where she was filling a drink order before going to chat with Dorita, Pedro, and the Kelley's. "Mr. Booth is ill? Did they say what was wrong?"  He says, "No, Kate Higgins just said he wouldn't be coming there tonight. They had already given their third gambler Norman Wilkie the night off, since Saturday's aren't as busy as they used to be. I had no intention of playing with Fisk, especially since I knew where Job was and had played with him before up in Wilcox."

Ruby sweeps over to Dorita, Pedro and the Kelley's. Surely chatting with them would improve her mood. She was curious as to where Jake went but had decided to let him go without snooping. "Good evening! How was your dinner out? Our dinner at the El Parador was excellent. How did you like my singing? I chose those sings just for you," she says with a smile. "I don't think any of you have heard me sing before!"

Dorita replies, "Not true, I hear you sing softly to yourself from time to time, although I not think you know I in earshot. I not hear you perform. You were very good." Pedro says, "Better than just very good. Dinner at Drover's was fine, but the best part was that the Kelly's here joined us. 
Mary Kelly laughs and says "Yes, is appears that Dorita and I have a lot in common, we both spend our time trying to teach and help that whirlwind of a child known as Ginnie."

Ruby laughs, "Yes, that Ginnie is a tough cookie for sure. Smart too. She's even worked here. And Mrs. Kelly's has the finest dresses around!" Ruby exclaims, "She's even doing my costume for the ball." 

Ruby's mood lightened even more with the compliments of her singing and the presence of Dorita. She was the closest thing Ruby had to a real mother and even if she spent most of her time yelling at her, Ruby knew she cared. "Can I get you anything? Drinks? Tonight it's on the house. And, I should tell Maria you're here, she'd be mad if we didn't. Oh, and if you want to hear anything specific for my next set, let me know!"

Dorita rattles off the name of four Spanish songs, only one of which Ruby has actually heard before as Maria often sings it while she cooks. Maria's singing ability is mediocre at best, but well enough that Ruby feels confident with the tune and lyrics. Pedro asks for a bottle of white wine, preferably from the vineyards of California.

Ruby runs off behind the bar and consults with Niles as to their best bottle of white wine from California. On her way back to the table she pops her head into the kitchen, informing Maria of their special guests. She returns to the table with the bottle and 4 glasses for the wine. She chats for a few moments with them, then excuses herself. 

Jake also calls his table for a break. "Fifteen minutes gentlemen. Don't miss the first hand back, I'll throw in a few extra dollars in the ante just to make things interesting." Jake wastes no time and heads over to Jeff and leaves his two gun belts and duster with him. "Take good care of these, I'll be back in fifteen. I need to see what is happening at the Palace." With that, Jake casually walks out the side door like he is headed for the outhouse. Once outside he hustles over to the Palace. 

Even from the outside the Palace Saloon is crowded and noisy. Without his duster it is readily evident that Jake isn't wearing a side arm but he stops and lets McCoy look him over anyway. McCoy grunts at him and makes a small motion with his head indicating Jake can go in.   Jake quickly attempts to lose himself in the crowd. He locates some group of folks he doesn't know and settles next to them. "How's the entertainment? Is this Finnegan fellow as good as they say?" 

He then enthusiastically asks, "I heard that if anyone is going to be able to beat him it would be either Rudy Foote or Bill Cleaver. Do you folks know Which ones are those two? You got any money on anyone? What odds did you get?"    "Ain't nobody going to bet against Finnegan," one guy says. Another says, "Only money to be made is beating Finnegan, Adair has put up $ 100 to the first man who does that." 

A feminine voice says, "Something we can help you with Mr. Cook?" He turns to see Adair's woman Kitty Trent standing beside him in a slinky low-cut black dress, her hands on her hips and looking a bit annoyed.   He smiles and replies, "Now that is mighty neighborly of you Miss Trent, but I do believe I am quite comfortable. Just stopping in for a minute. Any of you gentlemen need anything while Miss Trent is here?" 

"These men were just saying how impressed they were with Mr. Finnegan. Seems unlikely that anybody is going to earn that $100 Mr. Adair put up.”  She says, "I'm sure that Mr. Adair will be willing to put you in next if you are interested in trying."   Jake answers, "I'm certain that Mr. Adair would be willing to put me in the ring even if I wasn't interested." 

He replies, “Somebody outside was flapping their lips about a Rudy Foote that was going to take that money, I was just curious which one he was. Do you know Miss Trent or are you not a fan of fisticuffs?"  She says, "Mr. Cook, you are welcome to stay and watch the fight, I believe we have a few more fighters before we get to Foote. However, I should point out that we have a two drink minimum on fight nights and I don't see anything in your hands. What can I get for you?"

Well, are you ready?" the Marshall asks. "As ready as ever," Chester replies. The two of walk up the steps to the Palace Saloon's main doorway and enter the building. The doorman notices their badges and does not ask either man for their weapons.  There are at least sixty people inside, probably closer to eighty. That would normally make the building crowded enough if not for the twelve-foot square makeshift boxing ring that has been erected in the center of the room. No boxers are in the ring at the moment. 

Chester asks, "Are we looking out for anything in particular?" Berg says, "No, just keep your eye out for trouble. Because the Palace is checking weapons, things should be less dangerous. Watch out for pickpockets. They thrive in situations like this." He replies, "Will do, Marshall." Chester then notices Jake Cook is at the Palace, speaking to Adair's girl Kitty.  Chester catches Jake's eye and waves.

Jake replies to Miss Trent, "I can't really stay, just a quick friendly visit. Thanks for the special attention, I appreciate being treated with such grace. Perhaps another time." Jake tips his hat to Miss Trent and wanders past Deputy Martin on his way out.  "Chet, I couldn't figure out which one is Foote. Nanuet is outside hiding and waiting to follow him. Get a description and get it to him. I have to go."   

Jake leaves and hustles back to the Lucky Lady. He comes back in the side door and waves to his players. He quickly picks up his stuff from Jeff Mills and gets back to his seat. "I'm ready when you all are," Jake announces and puts a $10 bill in the center of the table. "A little extra ante." He waves to Katherine, makes a hand motion for a drink and gives her a smile.

Ruby finds herself out on the porch, looking for Jake. As angry as she was, she was also worried. She guessed that Jake went to the Palace to find out about the Cowboy, but regardless, she knew Adair would be all over him if he saw him. She gazes down the street for a while but after some time she thinks about returning to the stage.    Ruby hears Stanley Barker's piece end. When she steps back inside she sees Kate sitting and chatting with Pedro, Dorita and the Kelly's. Both poker games have resumed, Jake having apparently come in through the back door.

Relieved Jake has returned Ruby returns to the stage. She doesn't wait for Kate to start singing, assuming that she wouldn't be able to play Dorita's request. Ruby puts her all into singing the Spanish song, really singing from the heart, trying to impress her friends.  Ruby's singing is spectacular. A few bars into the song Stanley Barker moves to the piano and begins to play the piece, apparently familiar with it, but plays softly so as not to in any way overpower the singing. At the end of the song Dorita and Pedro stand and applaud, while Stanley very discretely slides away from the piano bench before his wife notices him being Ruby's accompanist.

Minerva Florencia and Ashley King arrive at the stairs of the Lucky Lady.  She turns to him "I do appreciate your taking the time. I think that knowing more about the people that I must shepherd will be very helpful to me. As I said earlier, I am not available until later in the week but if you check back with me on Wednesday I should have some time available. In the mean time please do visit Senora Gilson. I know that she will appreciate your offer of assistance. "She hold out her hand to shake his. "Gracias, Senor. I shall see you at services tomorrow."  Ashley King smiles and says, "Until we meet again Priestess and may the Gods watch over you." He bows, then turns and walks off down the street.

On stage, Ruby curtseys, then nods to Stanley in thanks, making sure Helen is paying attention to her cards and not to them. Kate is stilling chatting, so Ruby continues to sing unaccompanied. Ruby felt there was something freeing about singing alone, you could let yourself wander in whatever direction you chose, faster, slower, giving into your own whims. Ruby didn't mind singing that way at all and she focused on singing mostly Spanish songs before switching to some Irish lullabies, in honor of their guests.

Back at the Palace, Chester says to Berg, "I'll be back in a minute. I want to see who's fighting tonight. He goes to the barkeep. "Evening there. Are the boxers around? I want to see them in person, so I can figure out who's going to win."  The bartender points to the ring and says, "There's one. That's Hooper." Rex Hooper is announced as the next fighter. A tall man with a short black beard steps into the ring. He has removed his shoes and shirt and is wearing only cotton trousers and socks. He has the work of a hard laborer, with a series of scars on his side. He is also missing two fingers on his right hand. 

Flannigan steps into the ring from the other side. He is attired only in a pair of knee-length pants held on with a rope belt. The shirtless man's muscles are very visible. Chester had spent considerable time in the service working alongside half-ogres and ogres who were known as Buffalo Soldier. The muscle tone and body shape on Flannigan are obvious to him, although the skin tone and facial features do not give hint to any parentage rather than human. 

A short write-up in the newspaper indicated that the pugilist was the son of Irish fighter Paddy "Guts" Finnegan who fought in New York City in the 1850's and early 1860's. Chester surmises from Finnegan's age that it must have been around that time that Paddy met up with a female half-ogre. He finds it amusing that this man is the star of the events at this humans-only tavern, where Chester alone has deduced the fighter's secret.  Chester smiles and thinks, “I bet Adair has no idea. He would never have agreed to have Finnegan is he knew.” 

Ruby sings for another half hour. As she leaves the stage Stanley Barker walks up to her and says, "Thank you so very much for inviting us back here Miss West. I spoke to Helen about your conversation with me and she said you had discussed it with her as well in Tombstone. You are quite right, it would have been unfair to your customers for us to have stayed away. Please accept this as a token of our appreciation." He hands her a metal tin that is eight inches square and three inches high. She slips off the lid to see that it is filled with his toll house cookies.

'Thank you so much, Mr. Barker," Ruby responds with genuine sincerity. She takes a bite of one of the cookies. "These are so good I doubt I'll share them." Smiling, she continues, " And I'm sure our patrons thank you too," she nods to the few customers still remaining. "I would hug you but doubt Mrs. Barker would appreciate that. So instead I'll offer if you have a song you'd like to hear let me know and I'll be glad to sing it."

He replies, "Oh yes, that would be wonderful. If you could wait until Mr. Kane's table takes another break to sing it I would appreciate hearing Sir. Arthur Sullivan and W.S. Gilbert's song 'Sweethearts'.  "I will be sure to do that," she smiles. Ruby takes her time speaking with the remaining customers before heading to her normal break spot on the porch to look at the stars.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 163, "Discovers and Disagreements", Saturday, March 25th, 1882, 9:00 PM *

Chester asks the bartender, "Which one's Foote? I'd heard good things about him."   The bartender points to a pair of men who instead of watching the fight are sitting on a couch on the far wall with two of the Palace's working girls in their laps. The bartender says "The one in the blue shirt is Foote." 

Chester gets a good look at the man. It is hard to tell exactly with the man seated but he looks to be just under six-feet in height with a bit of a beer gut on him. His hair is a medium brown but his unkempt beard has some steaks of gray in it. He also has one other distinguishing mark, a long scar that starts on the right side of his neck and runs diagonally up to the middle of his chin. The man alongside him is taller and thinner, looking to be maybe late teens or early twenties but with prematurely white hair worn in a crew cut. Neither man is dressed very well.

Rex Hooper is tough and manages to make it into the sixth minute of the boxing match until a right cross takes him out. The next fighter is announced as Robert Pierce and Adair says the fight will start in ten minutes. Hooper is carried out of the ring while Flannigan climbs out and is handed a tankard of water by the young lady who Chester had made eye contact with during his last visit to the Palace.   

Chester asks, "Who's the guy next to him? Looks too small to be a boxer."   He is told, "Don't know, they came in together. Friends from Galeyville I suppose." Berg comes over and says, "Come on Martin, time to check out a few more places around town. We'll come back here later."

Nanuet who had been waiting nearby in the shadows was confused when he saw Jake leave and got no sign from him. He had seen Chester enter, but realized he was working so he may not be able to pass information so easily. He waited watching the doorway trying to listen for any names that he recognized, especially Foote.

Chester and Berg exit the building. "Where to now?" Chester asks. Berg replies, "I want to stop back at my office then we should probably check out the Lucky Lady, Gay Lady and Long Branch." Nanuet moves just enough to catch Chester's attention and the Deputy says, "I'll meet you at the Lucky Lady." "Very well," Berg replies. 

Chester walks away in a different direction over towards an alleyway that Nanuet can reach without being seen by the bouncer McCoy over at the Palace. Once there Chester gives Nanuet a good description of Foote and his companion. 

Kate concludes her conversation with Kevin Tomlinson, "I see. You're very wise, I wouldn't play at a table with Fisk either. Thank you, I'm sorry to have interrupted."  Kate hurried away to deliver the drinks, then sat down with Dorita, Pedro, and the Kelley's. It was quiet enough that she could keep up without much effort, and it was nice to just sit and talk, and eventually laugh. She had the feeling Dorita knew something was wrong, but then Dorita always seemed to know these things. 

Finishing up their conversation Ruby curtseys, then nods to Stanley in thanks, making sure Helen is paying attention to her cards and not to them.   Kate is stilling chatting, so Ruby continues to sing unaccompanied. Ruby felt there was something freeing about singing alone, you could let yourself wander in whatever direction you chose, faster, slower, giving into your own whims. Ruby didn't mind singing that way at all and she focused on singing mostly Spanish songs before switching to some Irish lullabies, in honor of their guests.  Ruby did this set unaccompanied. She seemed to be happy that way, so Kate didn't move to accompany her. 

After thanking Senor King for escorting her to the Lucky Lady Minerva enters to find Kate serving drinks to the dwindling crowd and Ruby singing for Dorita and Pedro. She sits in one of the many empty chairs, orders a drink and passes the time waiting for Nanuet, listening to Ruby sing.   

Ruby sings for another half hour. As she leaves the stage Stanley Barker walks up to her and says, "Thank you so very much for inviting us back here Miss West. I spoke to Helen about your conversation with me and she said you had discussed it with her as well in Tombstone. You are quite right, it would have been unfair to your customers for us to have stayed away. Please accept this as a token of our appreciation." He hands her a metal tin that is eight inches square and three inches high. She slips off the lid to see that it is filled with his toll house cookies.

'Thank you so much, Mr. Barker," Ruby responds with genuine sincerity. She takes a bite of one of the cookies. "These are so good I doubt I'll share them." Smiling, she continues, " And I'm sure our patrons thank you too," she nods to the few customers still remaining. "I would hug you but doubt Mrs. Barker would appreciate that. So instead I'll offer if you have a song you'd like to hear let me know and I'll be glad to sing it."

He replies, "Oh yes, that would be wonderful. If you could wait until Mr. Kane's table takes another break to sing it I would appreciate hearing Sir. Arthur Sullivan and W.S. Gilbert's song 'Sweethearts'.  "I will be sure to do that," she smiles. Ruby takes her time speaking with the remaining customers before heading to her normal break spot on the porch to look at the stars.

The evening wore on, Kate alternating between playing, serving, and chatting. When Miss Florencia came in Kate got her a drink and sat to talk with her.  

Chester heads over to the Lucky Lady, arriving there before Berg. He walks through the building, has a short conversation with his friends and at Dorita's insistence pokes his head into the kitchen to get a quick bite of food from Maria.   

Berg arrives and they continue their rounds, spending a half-hour at both the Gay Lady and Long Branch. Neither saloon has much of a crowd, although at the Gay Lady Madge Duprey, Julia Barbeau and Fifi LaFarge put on a lively and entertaining dancing routine as though the house were packed. Chester notices a definite resemblance between Julia and her cousin Clarisse and concludes that both women must take after their mothers, who were sisters. The visit to the Long Branch is less exciting as the only patrons are four men playing poker with Hamilton Fisk and none of the four working girls appear to be around. 

They make a wider circle around town to make sure that nothing out-of-the-ordinary is happening. When they near the Indian Head Saloon over on South Street Nanuet makes his presence known again to Chester and points towards that building. The Marshall and Deputy enter, finding the smoke-filled 20 by 25 foot room filled with a dozen men, including a recently battered Rudy Foote. All conversations cease as the men enter the building. 

One man at the bar nods to Berg and says, "Got a badge now I see." "Indeed I do Mr. Wilton," is Berg's reply. Berg talks briefly with saloon manager Porter Norris about how business is. The lawmen then depart.   Once they are a good hundred feet away Berg says, "I defended that guy last year on a drunk and disorderly charge. Thought he was just a stranger in a bad situation but later found out that he rode with Curly Bill. We'll have to keep on eye on that place, although our visit just now probably spooked them enough for tonight. Remind me to talk later to Elton Hubbard, he rents that building to Norris."

Berg and Martin continue with their rounds. Nanuet stays outside observing the Indian Head Saloon for a while longer. He positions himself on the side of the newspaper office rather than the bank. If there are any windows that appear unobserved he will try and listen in for a while.   Nanuet only catches some of the louder comments made, listening for anything of interest. Most are routine, discussing women, alcohol and card playing. Through a dirty window Nanuet sees that several card games are in process. 

At the Lucky Lady, Jake becomes determined to entertain his players tonight, making sure they will want to come back and have no thoughts that boxing may be better. Jake throws all his concentration into the game and the Lucky Lady around him fades away. He quickly takes a few hands for some working money and proceeds to liven up the game. Pots grow large quickly, betting is aggressive but he keeps the banter friendly and humorous. He works hard to make sure if one player starts to win too much that he takes some money back and loses it to another. No one stays ahead long, the stack of money moving quickly around the table. 

The enthusiasm for tonight’s game is such the players decide to skip the second break and continue. Jake can see the familiar look of enjoyment and greed on the faces at his table. Eventually the men are getting a bit antsy having skipped break. Satisfied that each will have some good stories to tell about tonight’s play and that no one went away with too big a loss, Jake winds up the evening a little early for a Saturday night. He spends a few minutes each with Wilbur and Carl who seem to be ready to head home, then with Don and Alfredo who stay a little longer. Finally he shares a drink with Zach Morand letting him update Jake on his business interests. With all of them Jake compliments them on their play, relives a particularly good hand they had, and finally gives them a tip on improving their poker. 

Content that he handled his table well, even though he was down a few dollars, Jake lets his poker face fall and a smile comes to his face. Then he remembers that he and Ruby had words earlier and she spent the first half of the night avoiding his glances. "Right." His smile fades. He gets another whiskey and returns to his table. 

Jake is sitting high on the back of the chair with his feet on the seat. His upside down hat is on the poker table. The young gambler is methodically tossing cards from a deck in his hand into the hat. His eyes move from the hat for each throw to Ruby and back repeatedly. He makes no attempt to hide his glances at Ruby. His face, however, remains an unreadable mask.   Jake's glances do not go unnoticed. After Ruby finishes her last set and says goodnight to a couple of patrons she starts making her way to him. No matter what was going to happen she preferred to have it over with so she could get drunk. 

Berg and Martin note that the Arizona Billiard Hall and Peacock's Saloon appear to have closed early. They check out the Alhambra, finding only owner Steve Lord and his friend Chumbley inside, then go to the Comique, which only has a handful of patrons playing Faro at Rolf Larsen's table. Manager Warren Watson tells Chester that he send Clarisse home early since business was off. 

They hear the Wells Fargo Stagecoach ride into town from Tombstone and wander that way. They see Nevers and Gilly squaring things away and Berg suggests "Let's head over to Drover's Hotel and Restaurant, they'll be there in a few minutes." Indeed, the stage men soon arrive and before they can join all of their friends at another table Berg offers Nevers a drink at the bar. 

"So, what's new in Tombstone?" Berg asks. Chuck Nevers drinks the beer that Berg buys for him and replies, "More information about that Thursday shootout over at Iron Springs. Wyatt took on the Cowboys single-handed. The groups were on opposite sides of a rushing stream and Wyatt walked right towards them guns blazing, making himself a target. Amazingly none of the two-dozen or so shots fired at him hit, and he managed to kill five of the Cowboys. Ringo however managed to get away." 

Back at the Lucky Lady, Job Kane's game breaks up at around 11:15 PM. Helen Barker is the winner of the night, coming out $ 120 ahead. Job is up $ 90 and Neil is up $ 75. Most of the money this night was lost by prospector Ned Walters, who lost over $ 300 but he got lucky on the final hand winning a $ 35 pot so Job had decided to end the game then while Walters was in a better mood. Helen doesn't mind, as Stanley is anxious to play again. They begin with a two-person piece with Harry Rote taking a seat beside his teacher. After that Stanley launches into a rendition of Tchaikovsky’s Sleeping Beauty ballet suite. 

Job and Tomlinson remain at the table and chat after the others leave.  Neil Cassidy heads over to Minerva's table and reintroduces himself to her. He asks if he can join her for a few minutes.  He tells her "On the ride back from Tombstone with Ruby and Jake I saw in the Tucson paper that Samuel Clemens, known by his pen name Mark Twain, will be in this area next week on a lecture circuit promoting his new book. I spoke to Judge Lacey about it and he thought it would be a good idea to invite the author to the celebration, thinking that would draw in a lot of people. Lacey's book distributor works with the publishing house for Twain's books so should be able to contact him. This afternoon we had a telegram sent off to him from Tombstone with the invitation. We should have an answer in a day or two."

She replies, "How are you this evening, Senor Cassidy? Samuel Clemens! That is wonderful news. I have heard of him. He is certainly an interesting author. Quite entertaining. I especially enjoy his sharp observations of life. I am sure that he will draw a crowd. The festival is coming together quite nicely. Speaking of newspapers. I was hoping to publish the event in the Tombstone paper along with an itinerary , as well as any other surrounding papers and maybe place posters in the outlying towns. I believe that Steve Lord had offered to take care of that but I have not spoken to him since our original meeting. Would you be willing to remind him when you see him?" They sit together and listen to Ruby sing while they make small talk.

Job gets up and walks over to Jake a few minutes later. "Jake, I never made it up to Wilcox this week and would like to talk to my lady friend about the festival. Kevin also wants me to pick up some of his things too. Plus Chumbley wants me to run an errand for him there too. Could we maybe switch nights this week, with you taking Monday and I'll do Wednesday for you? I'd head out tomorrow morning and be back before Tuesday night's games."

Jake replies, "Sure Partner, my pleasure. Do you need more time than that? If you are late getting back I'll cover Wednesday."   Job answers, "Oh, more time might be helpful. My lady friend may take a bit of convincing to come along, she hasn't set foot from Wilcox since her husband died two years ago. Okay, how about we flip this week. You cover Monday and Tuesday for me and I'll plan on covering Wednesday and Thursday for you. We'll figure out the weekend once the festival schedule is ironed out."

Jake says, "She's a widower, huh? Seems to happen in Arizona quite a bit. What's her name, if it isn't a secret?"  Job tells Jake, "My lady friend is named Bernice Turner, I'm hoping you'll get to meet her next weekend.  Jake says, "Chumbley's got you running errands for him now? I guess better that than have to listen to his prattle. He's not a bad sort, I would probably even like him if I could muzzle him."

Job replies, “Chumbley just needs himself a new source of information to the outside world. The telegram operator in Tombstone is close friends with John Clum of the Epitaph and Chumbley is afraid that any information sent through there will come to him secondhand and he'll be scooped. So he wants me to send out telegrams from the Wilcox office to his associates at other newspapers letting them know he has changed jobs and to wire him through there instead or to write to him here." 

He hesitates a minute and says, "Speaking of Chumbley, we need to have a talk some time when Niles is around about that newspaper. Ruby is under the impression that we shouldn't be advertising in his paper since he still runs ads for the Palace. She seems to think that we are somehow hurting Adair by not promoting our business. I can't say that I follow the logic of that, seems to me our keeping quiet only helps him. 

So we're not in the current paper which is okay for now I guess, but that little halfling is planning to put out special editions for each day of the festival. With possibly hundreds of new folks coming in from out of town it strikes me that it would be a mistake to be the only saloon in town that doesn't let people know what we're doing during the Festival of Dionysus."

Ruby had been on her way to Jake when Job approached. She caught the tail end of their conversation stating, "I told Niles to take care of that, he is the business manager after all and should be making those decisions. I didn't tell him not to advertise."    

Job looks up and says, "Chumbley told Niles that you didn't want to advertise. Nile's wasn't going to go against your wishes. He put an advertisement in the paper for his liquor business but not the Lucky Lady."  Ruby exclaims, "I did not tell Chumbley we weren't going to advertise either. He said he needed to know by 12 noon today and I came in and told Mr. Hoover to please take care of it." 

Ruby's slightly improved mood was starting to vanish. "Look, now that there is only one paper in town I don't see how we can't put anything in it. My conversation was between Chumbley and myself but if you don't believe me, ask Kate, she was there. Why would I go to Niles, tell him to make the decision, yet go to Chumbley and tell him no? I guess you all really do thinking I'm an empty headed saloon girl."

"Ruby," Jake says shaking his head, "perhaps you are being a little bit sensitive, they really were only trying..” Ruby cuts Jake off with, "Sensitive?" Ruby grits her teeth. She narrows her eyes at Jake then speaks slowly, "I'd like to talk to you outside. Now." She starts walking out to the porch.  "Since you asked so nice." Jake throws his cards into his hat and takes it with him. "Nice dress. It really does look good on you. Of course everything looks good on you."  "Does this frown look good on me then?" Ruby huffs, "Because I'm not happy and I don't like having it there

Back at the Indian Head Saloon Porter Norris turns off the lantern and locks the front door shortly before midnight. The other men remain inside, rolling out bedrolls onto the floor, the room now lit by a few candles. The conversations inside are quieter but so is the background noises in the town, most businesses having now closed, enabling Nanuet is able to better make out conversations. 

He hears them talking about "Johnny getting his ass kicked by Earp at Iron Springs".  A short while later Nanuet hears them talking about the Gang needing to get a hold of some more weapons. "Shoulda hit the place tonight," one man says. The other replies, "Not with that new Marshall watching the town like a hawk. Johnny just wants us to keep an eye on the place and learn the routine. He'll figure out the plan of attack after he gets here."

Jake follows Ruby out and sits on the railing. He grabs the deck and drops his hat on the porch floor.    Nanuet has made his way back to the Lucky Lady knowing it is late, hoping that Minerva had waited for him so at least he could walk her back to the Comstock.  Nanuet sees Jake and Ruby out on the front porch and neither looks to be in the best of moods so he heads around back and comes in that way. 

Inside, Nanuet is happy to see the others still there. He sees Kate sitting with Minerva and motions for her to be quiet. Nanuet then sneaks behind Minerva and gently but quickly places his hands over her eyes from behind. "Guess who?" he says attempting to change his accent to the local dialect"

Laughing in delight Minerva raises her arms and holds his wrists as a smile spreads across her face. "Ah, Now let me think which of my many admirers it could be." She teases, "Ahh, I recognize the feel of those big strong hands." And taking his hands from her face she plants a kiss on each and turning gives him a wide smile. "You are a bit late for our date, Senor Nanuet." she says jokingly reprimanding him, "but I shall allow you to escort me home." 

As she says this Luna silently glides through the door and lands on the back of a nearby chair. "Gracias, Luna" she says thanking the bird for watching over Nanuet. "   "I think the two of you would prefer to be alone," Kate said with a gentle smile and headed over to the piano after Stanly Barker was finished to play some simple but pretty folk songs.

Meanwhile, the lawmen have spent a while at Drovers with the Wells Fargo men and a few cattlemen from some smaller ranches in the area who have dropped by there. It is around 11:45 PM when the two lawmen leave Drover's. "Back to the Palace," Berg states.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 164, "Revelations from crazy people", Saturday, March 25th, 1882, 11:45 PM *

Out on the porch, Ruby says to Jake, “Just when I was starting to get over your previous insults of the day, you say that. WHY would you embarrass me like that in front of Job? Saying I'm being sensitive? I'm getting blamed for something that isn't my fault. How is that being sensitive?" She walks back and forth and back and forth across the porch, waving her arms as she speaks. "I don't think I'm being appreciated around here. I bring in a hell of a lot more money than Helen Barker does, but yet SHE'S the one everyone is caring about.  So fine, no one cares what I think or how I feel, so I try to put it behind me, then I turn around and someone is saying I'M the reason we don't have an add in the paper and our business is going to suffer, because our BUSINESS MANAGER didn't take care of it! It's totally crap." 

Ruby points her finger at Jake, "And YOU," she turns her glaring eyes at Jake, "YOU insult me THREE TIMES today! I hope you have some good explanation because I just can't come up with any reasons on my own. We're supposed to be partners and partners don't make each other look bad." She stands in front of Jake and crosses her arms. "Well, what do you have to say for yourself??"

"What do I have to say for myself?" Jake tossed a card in his hat on the porch floor. "I AM sorry I hurt your feelings. I apologized this morning. What I said on the porch, I didn't mean it to come out that way. What I said IS true even if it came out wrong; You are NOT some emptied head saloon dancer and I never thought of you that way. Insulted? You stomped off before I had a chance to speak. Insulted! Not appreciated! I thought you would want me to help you look out for your investment in the saloon." 

Jake continues with his voice raised a bit. "If you don't want me to do that, fine. If I'm out of line, tell me." He then turns and pretends to speak to someone sitting next to him on the railing. "What is she doing in my saloon she says to me. Go throw her out she says to me." He turns back to Ruby. "What am I your bloody bouncer? I'll sell you my share of the saloon to you if that's how it is. I'll gladly work for you if that is how you want it. That is, if you think I'm good enough to run a table and bounce in YOUR saloon. Otherwise I'll just come in here every night and listen to you sing, of course if you'll let me in YOUR saloon." He flings the next card with some force, missing the hat by a wide margin. 

Jake now speaks rapidly and even louder. "No one cares about how you think? Apparently they do or they would have just ignored what ever misunderstanding there was. What? You can't believe there could have been a misunderstanding, you can't give your friends and partners a little slack if they make a mistake? Don't appreciated you? Everyone is trying to make this thing a success together, doing what they can to have it make money and grow. Everyone is behind YOUR plan to make it bigger and make changes. Give them a break; they are worried about losing business too. Not sensitive! They have been so afraid of hurting your feelings that they are coming to me with every problem because they don't want to make you upset. I have never put up with grief like this from any other woman I have ever been with. If I wasn't so blasted in love with you I wouldn't stand for this one minute longer." 

A card is thrown more forcefully and misses again. "I have half a mind to put you over my knee. A good explanation! Not likely! Woman, your antics make me behave like an idiot sometime. Not that I give a rat's tail what other people really think about me. Partners don't make each other look bad! I was talking to you in private or with another partner. Partners should be able to talk to one another and say things nobody else can say to them without them blowing their top like a volcano! Hermes, give me patience. Argh, some days you make me absolutely crazy. Like that 'saying what you have to say then walking off' thing. You've been doing that since we met. How in Hades am I supposed to figure out if you'll be cross because I followed you or all chafed up if I don't? Do you expect me to trail you around like one of your puppies? Speaking of puppies, one of those little monsters is chewing up my boots again!" He sends another card without even looking at the hat. "And another thing!" Ruby interrupts Jake before he can continue.

“I make YOU crazy, you make ME crazy! You…” Ruby begins her response to Jake’s tirade when suddenly her anger is interrupted by her brain processing everything he said. She blinks, stares at Jake, blinks again, looks down at Mischief chewing on Jake’s boot and blinks again. “What did you say?”   He says, "You heard me, I have half a mind to put you over my knee and your dog is chewing my boot again!"

Ruby leans down slowly and pulls Mischief off of Jake, cradling him in her arms. "Our dog. He's our dog." She stands and the corners of her full lips turn upward ever so slightly. "You might enjoy that Mr. Cook, putting me over your knee. But that's not the part I was asking about."  He states, "Oh, I suppose I insulted you a fourth time!" He flings another card up in the air.

Ruby reaches out with her free hand and grabs the card before it begins its descent to the ground. She glances at it and a huge smile comes to her face. She reaches out her hand to Jake, holding the card out to him. "That depends. If you really meant it or not."  Jake sputters and his brows furrow. "Are you making fun of me? What is so funny?" He looks at the card.

"Funny? Not funny. A coincidence I guess." Jake again looks at the Queen of Hearts in his hand as Ruby shrugs. "Not making fun of you." Maybe he doesn't realize what he said? She puts Mischief on the ground and the two puppies scamper off together. Ruby just stands in front of Jake, silent and confused.   Jake waves the card at her, "I..." He looks again at the card and back to Ruby who is quiet and no longer smiling. "You..." He looks at the card again. "I... What just happened?"

Ruby shakes her head. "I don't know. You flipped the card." She looks down, wishing the puppies were still there so she had an excuse to look away from Jake and it wasn't so obvious she was afraid to look at him. "I, uh, just thought I heard you say something. I guess I was wrong."  Jake is still breathing heavy from his ranting and he slides off the railing. "What are you talking about? You come out here and get me all riled up and then go meek as a lamb. If you mean this," he waves the card, "don't be insulted by me throwing it. I didn't know it was that particular card. I'm not throwing you away."

Ruby stood there blinking at Jake. He doesn't realize he said it. The elation she had felt a moment ago slips away and tears start to well in her eyes. Her pouty lips start to tremble. "I.. I didn't think you were." She would normally flee the scene in embarrassment but since Jake had just yelled at her for doing that... No, she had no choice but to stay.

"Oh, blast it! Now what did I do?" Jake says rather loudly and makes a heavy sigh. He drops the rest of the deck into his hat. "Will you at least give me a hint?" He slides the queen half way into her dress just below the shoulder. "I have been trying so hard today to make things better but everything I do seems to come out wrong. Old Caleb used to tell me, 'Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity'. Can't you just help your poor old Jake out a little bit? Just call me stupid and tell me what's wrong?" He puts a curled finger under her chin. "Please?"

Ruby shakes her head and tries to avoid Jake's gaze but she can't. Finally she looks into his eyes and she sputters, "I...I... Y-y-you said you were in love with me. I waited s-s-so long for you to s-s-say it but you don't even know you said it so how can you really m-m-mean it if you didn't mean to say it or y-y-ou don't even know y-y-ou did?" She looks away but grabs his belt buckle, "J-j-just forget it. It's not important right now."

"Of course I am, how could you think otherwise?" Jake says it as it if was the most obvious thing in the universe. "Besides, how else would you explain me behaving like a blooming dimwitted dolt around you all the time?"

Ruby looks back up at Jake with big eyes, "But you never said it, you said you didn't know what love was..." Ruby's emotions start swinging wildly in the other direction and even though there are still tears, her eyes start to shine. She tugs at his belt again. "I don't think you act like a dolt," she says cocking her head, "Well, most of the time..." A small smile starts to reappear on her lips.  Jake answers, "I would have gotten to it..." 

Inside, Nanuet admires the warming smile from Minerva before leaning in and returning the kisses, but to her lips instead. "Aww, you figured it out so easily!" he chuckles. "And what is this about your many admirers? Well at least I know I won the race" he quips. He pulls up a chair and sits down, I know it is rather late he says, but can I at least share a drink with my friends before I walk you home? I had some minor success during my stakeout and would like to share the information, but I am not sure what is going on with Ruby and Jake on the front porch. They didn't look too thrilled with each other when I came back, that is why I snuck in the back way." 

Nanuet pours himself a whiskey and slowly sips at the drink.  Minerva states, "Si, There always seems to be sparks flying between those two. But I am certain that they will kiss and make up soon and then you can tell us what you have learned." she returns his kiss. "Let's see what is keeping them, I know it is getting late and you have your sermon tomorrow." 

Nanuet gets up from the table and heads over to the front door. He knocks lightly to announce his presence before sticking his head out the doorway. "Whenever you two are finished doing whatever it is you are doing I have some information to share and a woman to escort home."   Jake turns and says, ”Err, ya we'll be right in…” Nanuet doesn't wait for a reply but heads back inside.

He turns.  “So, Ruby, need to holler at me any more right now?" Jake asks a bit sheepishly.  Ruby smiles at Jake, and wipes the tears out of her eyes. "No, no more yelling." She pauses and bites at her lip. "But if you could get to it again really soon, well, that would make me very very happy. Maybe even forget about everything that happened today." Ruby leans forward and presses her body against Jake's, and kisses him slowly.   "Well don't forget about everything from today, a few good things happened besides figuring out that I love you." Jake picks her up, cradles her in his arms and brings them back inside the saloon.

Nanuet sits back down at the table next to Minerva "So are they ready for the likes of me to attend your sermon tomorrow, rather than wait outside like I did the previous week?"   ""Well" Minerva says with a twinkle in her eye, "I am pretty sure that I will have their full attention. Tomorrow's sermon should be rather entertaining if not enlightening. Of Course I could just be digging my own grave with the Vigilance Committee. Which reminds me. I had a visit this evening from Mrs. King's son, Ashley. He says that his Madre convinced the Committee to support the festival! He's offered to have dinner with me later this week so that we can discuss the committee members. Perhaps it will help me to understand these people better. Being such a prominent part of the town he may know something about the people that we are looking for also."

Nanuet answers, "Not sure that he hangs out with the sort of folks that we are looking for, but maybe he knows something. Of course it is certainly important to be friendly with the Vigilance Committee for someone in your position. We want them to see that you should be the permanent priestess and forget that business about looking for someone else."

As Jake and Ruby are reentering the saloon the Barkers are departing, arm in arm. Helen has in her hands a small wrapped package which she hands to Jake and says, "Good to my word Mr. Cook, here is that replacement deck of cards that I promised you." Stanley makes eye contact with Ruby and says "Thank you again for inviting us back Miss. West."

As Jake's hands are full, Ruby takes the cards from Helen. "Thank you for coming back and for the cookies," she says happily. She thinks before continuing, "We ALL appreciate it. See you next week!" The Barkers leave and Ruby looks at Jake with a silly smile. "What? Nothing can ruin my good mood now." She kisses Jake again and he notices her cheeks are flush and her eyes are twinkling. Her goofy grin won't leave her face.  Jake deposits her at the table where their friends are and goes to get the liquor.  Ruby sits on her feet at the table and says giddily, "So what are we talking about?"   "Well, You certainly look like you won that argument!, Senorita Ruby." Minerva teases. "I will stay for a drink but I really must go soon. I have a sermon to preach tomorrow and Nanuet has asked me to visit Kajika with him.

Kate was just finishing up one of the simple songs she was playing as Jake deposited Ruby at the table with Minerva and Nanuet. She played through the rest of the tune, then went over to join them.   She catches the tail end of Minerva’s comment and says, "Surely you can give us an hour? It isn't really very late yet, you would still be home in plenty of time to get a good nights sleep for your sermon tomorrow."

"Kate! You played so wonderfully tonight," Ruby smiles. "Now," she says, 'What does everyone want to drink? I feel like having some fun!" Ruby pours generous glasses of whiskey for Nanuet and Minerva and for herself and Jake Kentucky bourbons. "Kate?"  "Tea sounds good to me. I never really liked whiskey you know," she laughed. "I'm glad to see you smiling so much."  

"Tea? Tea isn't any fun, Kate." Ruby starts to say something else but stops. "I'd make you some water for your tea but I might burn the kitchen down. I've been instructed to stay out," she giggles. "And thanks. I like smiling too." She glances at Jake quickly. "So, tea for Kate. Fun for everyone else. To fun!" she raises her glass. 

Ruby asks, "I wonder where Chester is? Jake why don't you deal us while we wait."  Kate says, "I think Chester has to work tonight, Ruby. One of the downsides of being a Marshall is working when everyone else is having fun. I'll get the tea when I'm ready for it."      "Oh, he didn't mention it this afternoon. He didn't say he couldn't make it. Oh well." Ruby shrugs, "More for us to drink."

"This should be interesting, playing poker. Well Jake, I can lose back the money you snuck in my pocket the other night when I borrowed your suit, or was that Ruby? Either way... thanks. By the way, I got a bit of information hanging around the Palace and the Indian Head Saloon. Nothing too crazy, but first of all, Foote and a few others sleep over there, at the Indian Head. They are looking for weapons and mentioned 'hitting' someplace but are skittish because of the new Marshall poking around. Wonder if they are thinking of holding up the gunsmith? They also were talking about the Earps getting the better of Ringo, Johnny getting his butt kicked I believe they said."

Kate says, "This Rudy Foote is supposed to be part of the Cowboy Gang, yes? They might have been talking about the Gunsmiths, or they might have been talking about the Lucky Lady. Either way, I'm glad our new Marshall's presence are putting a crimp in their plans. I wish we knew who else was sleeping there, we'd get a good idea of who a few of the Cowboys in town are. And the owners of the saloon must at least be sympathetic to them as well."

Nanuet replies, "One other thing, they are not planning on acting till Ringo gets back. They said that he told them to just keep an eye on things. They didn't mention the Lucky Lady, but I suppose it could have been what they mentioned. I can stay watch for a while, till early morning at least if we think that is necessary."

Ruby states, "Watch! We're supposed to be having fun. That can wait until tomorrow. Or I guess you could do it later? Well, it's up to you. Any other news we have to pass around? You know, so we can get the business out of the way." Ruby quickly drinks her bourbon, as does Jake. She refills for both of them.  Kate says, "No business from me, I would guess that's it for now.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 165, "Story Telling", Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 12:15 AM *

Kate says, "So, what are we doing tonight?"   "Drink, poker, tell stories, drink, have sex. How does that sound?" Ruby giggles.  Kate blushed rosy red and said, "I don't think the last one is on my agenda for the night, but I can play cards and tell stories." While everyone is relaxing and chatting Jake opens the wrapped package that Ruby accepted from Helen for him.   

Kate mentions that Minerva may only be able to stay an hour or so.  "Even if she won't give us an hour or so, we'll take one." Jake chuckles. "OK, so I'll start." He grabs Ruby off the table and deposits her on his lap.  Jake tells about drinking a bit too much at a saloon in a small town in Missouri. "I don't even remember its name. I had a couple extra dollars in my pocket from poker and as usual there were whores hanging around the winners. One of them talked me into going back to her place."  "Only one, darling?" Ruby comments with a sly smile, "You must not have been doing too well that night."   

He continues, "Ahem... Anyway, sometime before dawn this woman shakes me and is saying, 'I heard the door! Its my husband!' I rolled out of bed, stumbled around and pulled on my pants just as the bedroom door opened. This man just about roars and starts to draw his side arm. My guns and other stuff were across the room so I just panicked and dove out the window. As I hit the porch roof I remembered we were on the second floor. I did manage to grab a gutter and swing down before I broke my neck. The woman's rose bushes didn't fare so well though when my bare back landed on them." Jake winces. 

"Luckily it was dark and I couldn't see his face so I guessed he couldn't see mine. I went into town and bought some used clothes before going back to his house early." Jake shakes his head up and down in response to the looks of incredulity. "He had my Colt! So I show up pretending to be a tough looking bounty hunter. 'Heard you had a break in last night, I'm looking for an outlaw named Billy Bronson,' I tell him. Then I describe myself. He is embarrassed but before he can deny it, I offer him $5 for Bronson's stuff as evidence and clues to help me find him. I let him negotiate up to $10 for my gear and money; he asks me to keep the break in quiet. He hadn't searched through my clothes very well, so hadn't found my money stash. I hadn't planned on spending $10 on a whore, but I also didn't count on her husband collecting the fee for her." 

Ruby laughs, "I'd pay $10 to see you drive out the second story window. That must have been funny. Except for the murder of the poor woman's rose bushes of course."  Kate ignored her blushing and hoped everyone else would too. 

Kate says, "I'm afraid I don't have any stories quite that...exciting. This happened shortly after Papa returned from the war. We were all just getting used to him being home again, and speaking English again," she laughed. "While he was gone we all spoke French. 

Anyway, it was the first party my parents had given since Papa came home, and the first I was to be allowed to attend. I was seven years old at the time and so excited to be allowed to go to dinner and watch the dancing, even for a little while. So Maman got me dressed in my pretty blue dress with my little polished shoes and white stockings and a matching blue ribbon in my hair. It was very long then, down to my waist and curly but lighter than it is now. 

Well, a servant came with some emergency or another and I was left alone in Maman and Papa's room. A minute later my brother Henry came in. He was about ten years old at the time and chafing at the fancy clothes he had to wear. He dug in Papa's drawers and pulled out the boot-black. He wasn't supposed to do it himself, but just the fact that he wasn't supposed to made him want to do it. 

I, of course, started giving him a hard time about it. He had a cloth in one hand and a blacking brush in the other, and when I'd pushed him just a bit too far he flung the brush at me. Henry always had good aim, and the back of the brush smacked against the back of my head, rolled and slid down my hair, leaving it all black and sticky with polish. 

Of course I started to cry. Henry ran over and hugged me and said "I'll fix it Jacqueline, I'll fix it." Maman has always called me by my middle name and the boys had picked up the habit. Anyway, Henry sat me down and started brushing, thinking he could get the polish out. He tried dumping just about every bottle of anything Maman had on her vanity on it. I must have smelled like a bawdy-house, and I was still sticky. 

Finally Henry dug in a drawer and came out with a pair of scissors saying "I'm afraid it's going to have to come off." Oh, it was awful. Poor Maman came back to find all my pretty curls on the floor, her bottles empty, and her eldest son wielding a pair of scissors like a mad barber. Neither of us went to that party that night, and my hair never was curly again. It's gotten a little wavy again over the years, but sometimes I miss those curls," she laughed.

Harry and Maria had already left for bed. Jeff Mills was still around, having checked the weapons and been doing some cleaning up in the main room. He wanders over to the table and says "I have an embarrassing story from my youth if anybody is interested." The group asks him to sit and join them and Jake pours the big man a drink. 

He begins, "I've told my background to Mr. Martin but not the rest of you. I was born back in western New York State. My Great-Grandfather had helped to build the Erie Canal back in the 1820's. He settled down on a plot of land on the canal that he bought from the canal owners. He worked it for the rest of his life, using mules to haul boats and barges along the canal and my Grandfather and Father did the same. That's what they were still doing when I was born back in October 1853. 

One day in spring of '58 a barge with livestock arrived to be towed west to east along the property. Grandfather and I were along the western depot while Father was a few miles east towing another barge. But Grandfather was asleep and with all of the wisdom of a boy not yet five I decided not to wake him, that I could do it myself. After all, I had seen them hook up the mule team to the barges lots of times before and I also had Linley to help, he was a freed ogre slave who worked with us. 

However, the part of the operation Linley didn't know was the knot tying to the barges, Father and Grandfather always did that part. But I could tie my shoes so I just tied the ropes the same. We got maybe a half-mile when my knots came untied. The barge continued on under its own inertia, pulling away from the shore. It ran aground along the opposite side, but hit the shore hard breaking some of the fencing holding in the cattle, who then wandered off the barge. It took the whole family the better part of the afternoon to round up all the stray cattle, so last week when I said I hadn't herded cattle ever before I guess that wasn't altogether true. Father wound up not only giving that barge free passage but having to pay $ 2 for the damages to the barge's fence."

Nanuet says, I have a story more along the lines of Jake's. In the time that I have left my home I have traveled quite a bit. At first I was not so familiar with uh... local customs as I am now. I had been in a town for a few days and had been taking all my meals at a local saloon. I noticed one of the waitresses had been quite friendly with me, day after day, so finally one day I bought her a drink.”  Nanuet pauses for a moment watching Minerva's reaction before continuing. 

“So, one thing led to another and she led me to a back room. Next thing I know she is asking me for money! Five dollars I think it was. Now mind you I have no idea what a whore is at this point and had no expectations to be paying for anything. Five dollars was more money than I was making in a week and I had no way to pay. Suddenly I found myself running down the street dodging bullets from the bouncer of the saloon. Thankfully unlike Jake I still had my clothes on. As I have said before, I just don't understand your white man ways!”

Minerva enjoys listening to the stories and laughs along with the others. She says, “Well, since we are coming to the festival of Dionysus, I shall share with you my first experience celebrating His greatness.  When I was growing up I had this friend named Talia. The gods had given her special talents also and she was really the only one that I could talk to about my own cleric abilities. I was in the habit of sneaking out at night to meet with her to study and practice my god given talents. 

Anyway, one spring night, when we were about fourteen and she was spending the night at my house, we decided that it was absolutely necessary to give tribute to the god Dionysus.” 
Minerva gets a faraway look in her eye and a small smile comes to her face as she fondly remembers the event. “We snuck into papa’s cabinet and borrowed several bottles of wine. We made our way to the beach and built ourselves a little fire and consumed every one of those bottles of wine in honor of Dionysus. Well next thing you know, the power of Dionysus having taken over our spirits, bodies and our minds, we ripped off our clothes leaving them in taters and started dancing and singing, very loudly, under the moon. It was a wonderful feeling, being filled with the power of the god, and we were having such a magnificent time. 

Now sometimes the gods speak to you in a funny way and Talia and I got the idea in our young wine filled heads, that Dionysus wanted us to spread the word to all the people, so we hopped our horses and rode through the town, singing his praises, covered by nothing more than our long dark hair. It was quite late at night and, fortunately for us, not many people were about. 

Now mind you we had left all of our clothes on the beach.” she chuckles. “Before Papa retired for the night he checked my bed and when he didn’t find me and Talia he went out looking for us. When he finally made his way to the beach all he found was several empty bottles of his very best wines and our tattered clothes. Well naturally he thought that evil had befallen us and so gathered together a search party. 

Having spread the word as much as we could, without falling off of our horses, we went back to the beach laughing and hooting and singing Dionysus’s praises. When we arrived at the water's edge, half the town was waiting for us”. Minerva laughs heartily, “I'll never forget the look in Papa's eyes. He put the switch to us that night. But I was never sure if he was more angry that we had scared him, that we had showed up naked or that we had drank all of his prize imported wine!”

Jeff Mills lets out a loud belly laugh. He says "I had a similar experience with my encounter with alcohol, although in my case we kept our clothes on and it was with a keg of beer that belonged to my commanding officer. The punishment also included a visit to the woodshed and a switch. I was only eleven at the time."

Kate says, "In my case we snuck out of boarding school. One of the girls had hidden a stash of sweets and wine out in the wilderness beyond the grounds. We climbed out our window in our nightclothes and had a grand party in the woods. I don't know how five drunk fifteen year old girls got back inside without getting caught. As it was, we only got punished for eating in bed, since we'd all crawled in with crumbs and such still on us. But I think the hangover was punishment enough.”   Minerva interjects, "Si, I do recall that the pain in my head the next day was far worse than the pain on my bottom!"

Jake looks around at his friends and chuckles softly to himself. I don't even remember my first hangover. I don't even remember not being hung over. Good thing not everyone is like you Mr. Cook. Still it is nice to be able to have friends and not be run out of town. Jake reaches for his bourbon. "Here is to surviving hangovers. Seems like it takes more than that to slow this crew down."   Kate laughed. "I had a hangover for three months straight and still managed to do what I needed to. It does indeed take a lot more to keep us down."

Jeff pours himself another glass of whiskey while Kate is talking and downs it. He follows up her comment with, "In my case seems like it is the entire United States and Confederate militaries who are still trying to keep me down, but I persevere. I want to thank all of you for accepting me for who I am . Other than Tom and Maggie Whipple you are the only ones since my folks died who haven't been wanting me just for their own selfish purposes."

Jake says, "We are glad to have you, Jeff Mills. You are a stand up guy as far as we are concerned. Heh, the entire United States and Confederate armies have it in for you? Well you have done fine work there, a man can't be too careful in the choice of his enemies, you know." Jake laughs and smiles at Jeff. "I don't think I can even top that one."

Ruby says, "I hate to break the news to you Jeff, but we do have our own selfish purposes. You see, me and Mr. Cook here are very lazy, and if you weren't around then we'd have to do all that work ourselves," Ruby says with a huge smile on her face. She raises her glass, "To perseverance!" and downs it. Then she giggles, "That seems to be a common toast around here." 

"I suppose since we're telling stories about trouble I'll have to tell you mine too. Well, I mean, I have lots of stories about me and trouble, but I think this is a good one to start.  When I first left home I tried to play cards to make money. That way I didn’t have to have the schedule and responsibility of singing or dancing and could wander as I wanted to.” 

“Well one night I was sitting at the table in some town in South Dakota, I think it was anyway, and this group of cowboys came walking in the door. I kept my eye on them, guessing they would be trouble, but I didn’t have to look far. They came over and their leader joined into the game I was playing.” 

“We played about an hour when this guy started trying to bait people into making bets that were more than money. He bet one guy for his horse, another for his watch. Well when he got to me, he said ‘If you lose we sleep together.’ I laughed and replied, ‘I don’t sleep with anyone I’m not married to.’ She looks around the table at her friends, “Yes, yes, try to contain yourselves; I know the thought is ridiculous. Anyway, the game was nearing the end and I noticed this guy cheating. Regardless I had a really good hand so I wasn’t that concerned.” 

“Of course, I would come to regret ever stepping into that saloon on that night. His hand was better than mine and as I protested his cheating I heard the distinctive sound of guns cocking behind me. “He said… ‘Time to pay up on our deal ma’am’. I again protested, gently of course, that we had made no such deal but he wasn’t having my refusal. 10 minutes later we were standing at the priest’s door, who got the courtesy of a late night wake up call with a shotgun.” 

“Off to the church we went, the priest and I still at gunpoint. Kinda makes it hard to say no, if you know what I mean. So there I was saying ‘I do’ with a gun pointed at my head. He said, ‘I always wanted to have a little lady.’ I of course almost threw up. I had no idea what I was going to do.” 

“Next thing we know, another group of cowboys come barging into the church. Apparently they had some issues with my new husband. Shots were fired and the priest and I dove under the front pew. When the shots stopped we crawled out from the pew and as we rose off the floor saw the results of the fight. All around us were dead cowboys, including my new husband. The priest and I decided the best course of action would be to keep it to ourselves, that I said yes and that he preformed the ceremony, you know, under those circumstances. He said he’d take care of the wedding party. We shook hands and I got the heck out of town.” 

“I learned two lessons that night. One, I needed to get myself a gun, which I did. Two, I had better improve my card game, which I also did.” Ruby shrugs. “So that’s my story. You have to watch out for those cowboys and gamblers,” she laughs.   Mills pours himself another drink. "That's quite a story. I have no aversion to hard work Miss. Ruby, so you and Mr. Cook can continue to be as lazy as you would like."

Ruby laughs. "Yes, I know, it IS quite a story. But trouble seems to follow me everywhere I go." She looks at Jake, her arms around his neck, trying to gauge his reaction. "But yes, Jeff, we are glad you are here." "And what a fun bunch of stories. Of course, at the rate we're going, we'll have LOTS of new stories to add."  Ruby pours herself and Jake another round of bourbon.

Nanuet says, “I don't mind work either, and I am looking forward to getting started on that new addition. Maybe after the festival?   Ruby states, "Yes, we are starting soon. I already started speaking with Mr. Cassidy about the lumber. I have to talk to, what’s-his-name? About the bricks. My brain is slightly fuzzy at the moment."   

Mills replies, "Sounds good Nanuet. The brickyard owners are Travis and Jem Calhoun. Travis plays at Job's table here on Monday nights. They haven't had any customers since we completed the third floor so they've just been making bricks for future sales. We could probably get not only a good price on the bricks but also get all four of their owners and employees to sign on to help us build."

Ruby says, 'Well, perhaps we'll go visit them on Monday then instead of waiting until they show up here. Keep you boys busy and out of trouble!"   Kate laughs, "But if we keep them out of trouble, we won't get any more stories!"   Ruby laughs, "I'm sure both of them have plenty of stories! Besides no matter what we do, it seems the trouble finds us anyway." 

Jeff replies to Ruby's comment about visiting the brickyard, "That's probably a good idea given that Job said that you and he were swapping nights this week Mr. Cook. Travis didn't have a very good experience the only other time he played at your table. That was a couple of months back, when Job was in jail and Tom asked you to fill in. Tom asked you to let Travis win, so that he'd be in a good mood for the previous brick negotiation, but instead you beat the pants off of him. Boy, old Tomcat Whipple was fuming that night."

Ruby says, "Thanks for the tip. I had forgotten about that. Although we should probably let Niles do the negotiating, he is supposed to be our business manager. Maybe we should let you do it Jeff, you're a smart guy." Ruby pauses. "I guess we keep you busy enough without adding more stuff for you to do." "Yeah, Tom was pretty pissy that week. I guess I don't blame him with all those personal problems and all."   Ruby says, "So, how about some cards then? Jake's got a nice new deck from Helen Barker, he needs help breaking it in."  

Kate says, "I don't blame him either, but I'm still glad to have seen the last of him and his father. You dragged me right out of here that Saturday when he was looking at me, Ruby. I never understood why that made you so angry," Kate chuckled and shook her head. "I do miss Maggie though."   Ruby laughs. "Well, it had something to do with someone's hangover cure, a little green ball and repenting..." Ruby shakes her head. "I believe Dorita's tea works better."  "Ugh, that is a vile concoction, but it does work.  I'll head out to the ranch tomorrow and talk to Flint about contacting Naki-Yai."

"Well just so everybody knows, after the sermon tomorrow I am taking Minerva with me and we are going to visit Kajika. Shouldn't be away long, I figure we will be back Monday, but no guarantees. I can go check out the small caves after that."   Nanuet fills his whiskey and offers to fill anyone else who needs it.  "While I'm up should I start the water for your tea Miss Kate?"   She replies, "Thank you Nanuet, that's very kind of you." 

Jeff says to Ruby, "Maybe Niles and you should both talk to the Calhouns, I've noticed how persuasive you can be at times."  Ruby says, "Why thank you Jeff, what a nice compliment. I think I'll take that advice, or maybe even send Niles after I go." Ruby thinks she smiles at Jeff, although it's no different from the smile that won't leave her face this night. "I'm very glad you joined us tonight. Some time soon you will have to elaborate on your past history. I am a very curious kind of girl, you know."   

"Now let's play some cards for a while, shall we?" As Jake deals Ruby continues, "Kate, you don't waste any time getting your errands done, do you? Course, my assignments are more night time activities." They all chat and play cards for a while, no one really caring who is winning or losing. Ruby stays snug on Jake's lap, laughing and drinking and smiling at everyone.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 166, "A Late Night Chat", Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 12:45 AM *

Ruby thoughts are getting more and more fuzzy and what's in her mind her starts coming out her mouth without consideration. "Hey, did you get a chance to work with my new horse?" "The quicker done the better, then I can go back to fun," Kate said, smiling at Ruby. "And I can combine working with your horse with that trip tomorrow. I haven't been able to spend much time out at the ranch, since someone needs to accompany me every time I go."  Ruby asks, "What about Conrad? I'm sure he'd go with you."   "I haven't seen him for a day or so, and I heard tonight that he's ill," she said quickly looking down at her cards.  

Ruby asks, "Ill? Is he alright?"  Kate replies, "Mr. Tomlinson didn't know. Just that he didn't go to work tonight, so the only dealer at the Long Branch was Fisk. I...I'm sure it's not serious, he was fine yesterday morning."  Jake says, "Really? I want to speak with him, maybe I'll stop in and see him tomorrow. If Chet can't ride out with you, I'll go. I can't stay though. If someone else can't get you later in the day I'll ride back out if you like."   

Jake adjusts his cards not really pay close attention to anything in particular.  Kate says, "Thank you Jake. Once I get out there I'm sure Flint or Sonoma could ride back with me. It's probably better to go see Conrad, there's no telling how long before he feels well enough to venture out."  "Oh? What do you have to do?" Ruby is quickly distracted by another thought. "Baby, why don't you tell all of us about Rachael? Seems like now would be a good time for another story."  Kate says, "Oh, who's Rachael? It must be interesting if Ruby wants to hear about another woman."

"Yes, Jake, tell us all about interesting Rachael." Ruby is still smiling and happy, and on her way to drunk. "She was Jake's old girlfriend, well one of them anyway."    "Tells us about Rachael?" Jake scratches his neck and looks down Ruby sitting on his lap. He shrugs and has another sip of bourbon. "If you all insist." 

"It was near Saint Louis Missouri and I had been having a bad several weeks. Broke, hungry and recently running for three days straight from bad decision compounded by an ornery recipient of that decision, I stumbled into a work for food and shelter bit at a small time temple. Heh, the quality of the work they got from me was about equal to the taste of the food. Anyway, the local preacher had a daughter. Rachael stood about five foot seven inches with blonde hair and a shapely figure. She caught my eye and I caught hers. 

After some weeks and behind her daddy's back we had a little thing going on." Jake shrugs. "I hadn't seen too much of the world then so at the time I thought she had the body of a goddess, the face of angel, and could... well let's just say she had talents that impressed a very young Jake Cook. Next thing I know she is trying to make me a moral and upstanding young man." Jake shakes his head and rolls his eyes. "For a while I went along with it. I had a place to stay, food in my belly and something to occupy my time. I even considered staying." Jake gives a chuckle at that. "Well, more accurately the thought crossed my mind. Some days passed and I learned that she was telling her friends that she had turned Jake Cook around and that he was going to propose to her." 

Jake takes a sip of his bourbon before continuing. "I didn't really feel deeply for her. And you know what, I never believed she cared deeply for me. I think that Jake Cook was more of a challenge and trophy, save the wayward young man from his wicked path in the world." He looks down and laughs at that. "After all she was a preacher's daughter. I did feel something for her and didn't want to just run out. I had enjoyed my time with her, mostly." Again Jake chuckles. "You see she did this nasty streak that she hid behind those blue eyes of hers and it snuck out sometimes." 

Jake shudders. "So eventually I got the courage up and told her that though I did care something for her, we just weren't right for each other, our worlds were too far apart, and I didn't want to pretend she had my heart and later hurt her bad. Unfortunately, she didn't take it too well." Jake grins and has another sip from his drink. "It was almost a week later when I hit Kansas City that the deepest cuts and worst bruises finally healed over."  Kate covered her mouth and laughed hard. "I get the feeling you consider that beating a fair trade for your freedom," she choked out.  "I guess I never thought of it that way." Jake laughs and watches Ruby's face. 

Ruby's face is unreadable, although her smile has seemed to dim somewhat it's still there. "No more stories tonight," she declares, finishing her bourbon with a hiccup. "Save some for another day."  She unsteadily fills her glass again, and drinks it slowly. "It's getting late and some of you have early and busy days tomorrow. We should do this every week. Too bad Chester missed it. I guess were going to be seeing a lot less of him from now on."  Kate says, "Maybe. But I think once the Cowboy thing is passed he'll have more free time again. Let's hope so, anyway. We'll make sure to get him next time."

Jake helps Ruby up off his lap and the two of them hold each other up and bid everyone good night. There is much hugging, back slapping and hand shaking before Jeff Mills locks the door. Jake and Ruby climb the stairs amid much laughing and stumbling before finally reaching their room.

"Miss Kate, would you like us to walk you home?" Nanuet asks.  "Thank you, Nanuet. You're very kind." Kate got her hat and bag and joined Nanuet and Minerva for the short walk to the El Parador.  Once Nanuet dropped off Kate, he walked hand in hand with Minerva to the Comstock. He bids her goodnight with a kiss. He returns to the Lucky Lady and makes sure she is locked up. Then he slides into the shadows and keeps a watchful eye on the area all night

Once inside Jake and Ruby begin undressing in the normal fashion, drunken, uncoordinated and attempting to help each other. Suddenly Ruby sits on the bed, her laughter fading away, and she looks dreamily at the perfect rose sitting in an empty glass on her night stand. "Ja-ke," she slurs, "Am I the prettiest girl you've even been with? Am I prettier than Mattie or Rachael?" 

"You are far more beautiful than poor plain Mattie. Rachael was pretty like a porcelain doll in a glass case or a statue in church, but pretty in a cold and brittle way. You are beautiful and warm and sexy and alive and fun and exciting and... did I say beautiful yet?" He says as he seems to have gotten his arm stuck in his inside-out shirt sleeve taking it off. 

Ruby pulls at Jake's sleeve and tries to pull and push him at the same time, sending him sprawling on the bed. "Whoops," she says innocently, putting her fingers to her lips. "Sorry." She tries to keep a straight face but giggles abound. "Yes, you said beautiful but you can never say a word like beautiful enough. Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful!" Ruby stops to hiccup. "But am I more beautifuler than anyone else you've been with I don't know about?" 

"You are more beautifuler than anyone I've every been with whether I knew about it or not." Jake says firmly and as serious as he can muster sprawled on the bed. Ruby start scrunching her nose trying to figure out what Jake just said but decides instead to focus on the more beautifuler part. Only half undressed, she flops down on the bed next to Jake and looks at him seriously. "And you want me more than you ever wanted them whether you knew it or not?" 

"Yes." Then he cocks his head sideways a moment in thought before straightening it. "Yes. I want you more than I have ever wanted anybody elsh. And I knew it, um know it." Ruby rolls half ways towards Jake then sits up quickly. The sudden change in atmosphere throws her off and it takes a moment for the daze to wear off and the room to stop spinning. She pulls her skirt up and deposits herself on Jake's lap, her bare legs touching his arms. Leaning over him she continues, "AND you need me more than you ever ever needed anything in the whole wide world?" 

"Yes, ever. I mean anything. More than, I mean." He seems to be distracted by her legs. Ruby grabs his cheeks with one hand, squishing them together pursing his lips, "Pay attention, baby!" Ruby releases her grip then sits up straight. "I have surprise for you. Since you need me and want me and know I'm more beautifuler than anyone you ever met. But you have to find it. If you want to that is. I'm sure many a man or even a wo-man would be happier to have it. But I want you to have it if you can find it." 

"Huh?" Ruby's legs are calling to him. "I have to find what? Oh, right it is a prize, um surprise. Give me a hint where to look. Is it in Arizona?" "Yes," she giggles, "It is in Arizona. It is in Promise City too. It's in this room. The hint is it is something you really want." "Can we play the hot and cold game, would you tell me when I am hot?" Jake grabs the edge of her skirt with both hands. Ruby squeals, "You ARE hot but you're not in the right spot!" She falls over onto the bed giggling next to Jake. "Damn." He mutters. "How about here?" he tumbles off the bed and lands next to his night stand. 

“No, silly!” she laughs. She hangs over the edge of the bed, making a nice view of her cleavage. “Ok, I’ll help you out. I hope you like it. I’ll be devastated if you don’t.” She tries to act serious by putting on a pout but is cracking a smile. She reaches down the front of her bodice and pulls out some paper. Jake recognizes the Jack of Spades playing card that he gave Ruby three months ago. 

Behind it Ruby separates another piece of thick paper. As she hands it to Jake with a hiccup and a half grin he recognizes it as a wallet sized photograph. The photograph is of Ruby, lying flat in what looks like sheets, covered only by another thin white sheet. Her hair is spread out all around her, her arms are stretched over her head, her legs almost completely bare and she has a sexy come hither look on her face. Ruby bites her lip as she watches Jake look over the photo. “It’s for your wallet.” 

"Almost as good as the real thing." He say looking up at her and back down to the picture. "Almost. I like it," he says and makes a motion to get up and doesn't really make any progress. "It really won't make it easier to be away if I am, but I'll like having it anyway." He tries to get up again and slips. He reaches out his hand, "How about a little help?"   "You really like it? You're supposed to tell me how beautifuler, wonderful, sexy, adorable and addicting I am!" She reaches out her hand to Jake, "Come on I'll help you. Make me save you ass again..." 

"It seems to be all of me that needs saving down here," Jake says rather pathetically. He climbs up Ruby's outstretched arm, needing the balance more than the strength. In the process he nearly pulls her onto the floor. After a rather awkward moment of helping each other they find themselves both on the bed and seem surprised. "Did I mention how beautiful and warm and sexy and alive and fun and exciting you were? Did I say beautifuler yet?" 

"Yes, but I LIKE to hear it!!" she announces. Ruby gives Jake a full kiss on the lips. “I’ll try to remember: Note to Ruby West! More than Jake Cook’s ass needs saving!” she giggles. “Something else, I want to give you. This is serious though. Think you can be serious for a minute or two?” Jake nods with what he thinks is an appropriately sincere look on his face. 

Ruby rolls over on the bed until she is lying right on her side, directly next to Jake. She gives him a smile and a kiss. She starts getting lost in the kiss until she pulls herself away reluctantly. “That was nice.” She has a dreamy look on her face and she just lies there looking into Jake’s eyes. For a moment Jake thinks she might be falling asleep. Finally she snaps out of it and shakes her head, trying to think straight. “I want to give you something really important.” She starts fumbling around in her bodice again. 

"I should look in there more often." He smiles and then remembers he is supposed to be serious. “You could,” Ruby replies without laughing, still digging, “What you like about me is in there.” Jake seems puzzled by that reply. His alcohol fuzzy brain isn't sure what to ask. Ruby finally reaches her goal, for now the frustrated look falls off her face, replaced by a satisfied one. “Here,” she says while reaching out her hand to Jake. He sees some black leather cord falling through her fingers but not what’s inside her closed fist. He reaches his hand out under hers. "What iss it?" 

She places her hand over Jake’s, depositing what she was holding into his palm. Jake looks down at it and he sees Ruby’s crystal olive leaf pendant, the one from the ceremony. “I put some cord on it so you can wear it I want you to wear it I want Aphrodite to look after you for me please say you’ll wear it if you’re too embarrassed to wear it, at least keep it in your pocket or something… ppplllease.” She looks at him with big pleading eyes and says softly, “Please wear it,” she continues with emphasis, “Jacob Cook.” 

"Yessh, OK." He continues to look at it uncomprehendingly. "I could wear it under my shirt?" He holds it up and looks from Ruby to the leaf and back several times. "Um, thank you. What iss it?" “It is blessed by the gods, er, goddesses.” She reaches out and takes the leaf from Jake and she clumsily tries to tie it around his neck. It takes a good amount of effort and time hanging over Jake to get it done. “It’s very special, special gift that was mine but I’m giving it to you. From our ceremony, we were wearing these crown thingies of this,” she points to the pendant, “Leafs. And Minerva put them in the bowl thingie with my rose from my dream. And it was a leaf and now it’s shiny like this.” She holds the pendant up to his nose. “Understand?” 

Jake nods his head up and down several times and then side to side once. "You are giving to me something that was yoursh, the goddessessess gave it to you. No, Minerva made it shiny. No, the bowl..." Jake scrunches up his face and says, "I'll wear it." 

“It means I love you very very very very much and want you to be safe and sound so you can always be with me. It means I am asking Aphrodite to watch over you instead of me.” Ruby nods her head with satisfaction, thinking she just made everything totally clear. Jake nods his head up and down again then says loudly, "Hey, wait! I want her to watch over you!" "Then you have to ask her silly." Ruby lets herself roll onto her back so she is looking up at the ceiling. "That's all, I have no more gifts for you tonight, well, this morning." 

Jake frowns at that. "It was a surprise. They are very nice, the gifts they are very nice. Aphroe-ditee likes YOU, not me. The goddess is not going to listen to me. How am I going to make her protect YOU if I have your shiny leaves?" "She doesn't like me, well she does because I'm beautiful, but she likes that I love you because she is the goddess of love and beauty. So you can ask her cause you love me and she likes that too." Ruby finishes her statement with a barrage of hiccups. "See, it must be true." Ruby stretches on the bed and spreads her hair around her head as she does. "Course it was also blessed by the goddesses of fertility and war." 

Jake's eyes get big and look down at the leaf hanging around his neck. "You sure Dorita's tea leaves are stronger than the goddess of fertile, fertile, the goddess of making babies blessing?" 
Ruby turns her face to Jake, a mix of surprise and shock on it. "You think babies are a blessing?" she gulps.  "No! Not to me!" He swings the leaf pendant back and forth. "You said the goddesh who gives babies bleshed this too. I said, um I don't know what I said." He looks a little lost. "This isn't going to make babies, is it?" 

Ruby visibly relaxes at Jake’s statement. “If it is then I’m glad I gave it to you, cause I’m not having any babies!” Ruby breaks out into a fit of giggles. “Leaves don’t make babies, people make babies. You sure are silly.”  Jake rolls over on the bed next to Ruby. "My thinking is broken." 

"Yes it is. It's too bad cause everyone replies on you to do their thinking." Ruby grabs at the pendant, looking at it again, "Just wear it. You can thank me all proper in the morning, I mean later today, today is tomorrow, yesterday is gone, I mean in the morning." Ruby rolls onto her side, her back to Jake, her head resting on her arm. "My thinking’s broken too. I hope it comes back in the morning." 

"I thought you said it was tomorrow, today?" He rolls over and throws one arm around her. "We just need some sleep, yesterday so..." He doesn't finish his sentence before his eyes close. Ruby cuddles closer to Jake, pushing her back up against him and leaning her head on his arm, and she quickly falls asleep too.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 167, “Messages of the Gods", Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 1:00 AM *

When Berg and Marin arrive The Palace Saloon has become even more crowded. As they go through the door a battered and unconscious man with a swelling eye and lip is being pulled out of the ring. Evan Adair says, "One more fight of the night and it promises to be the best! Bill Cleaver is primed and ready while Finnegan is getting really tired so it should be close to even, but the house will still back Finnegan so you can triple your money if Cleaver wins." A number of people rush over to Adair to get in on that action. 

Cleaver climbs into the ring. Before the fight begins Adair says, "Be sure to stick around after the fight, Jane "Little Britches" Boag will be doing her famous Dance of the Veils which none of you will want to miss." Berg tells Chester "I caught that last week, it's worth watching." 

Back at the Palace, the fight begins and progresses slowly. Chester cannot tell if Flannigan is indeed tiring or if he is just stretching this last fight out. Both men get in solid blows on their opponent. Ten minutes into the fight Cleaver gets in a right hook that drops Finnegan but the man is up again almost instantly, with a look of mean determination on his face. In revenge for the punch Finnegan charges his opponent and pummels him with a series of pile-driver hits to the torso. The twelve-minute bell sounds and a three minute break is called for. Chester hears somebody say that this was the first fight of the night to go to a second round. 

Once into the second round it doesn't take long for Finnegan to establish a solid lead and Cleaver begins to falter. A full-fisted swing right into Cleaver's nose sends him to the mat and he doesn't get back up. Berg moves forward to make sure that the man is still alive as silence fills the room. Smelling salts are used and Cleaver begins to stir, upon which a loud round of applause follows. Even those who lost money appear to have been sufficiently entertained and there are few complaints about the match.

Before any of the crowd departs Kitty Trent stands up on the Palace's small corner stage area and announces "Now that the barbarians are finished pummeling one another we will start the true entertainment for men. If I could have your attention please. Will those who have seen the Veil Dance before please move back to allow first-time visitors a space near the stage for better viewing?" A number of men are shoved forward. Berg notices the bouncer McCoy is still over at the front door and tells Chester "You'd better go up there too, just in case there's any trouble. You are new here." 

Chester finds himself to the left of the stage right in front, a few men having parted to allow the lawman through. While that is going on four small braziers, essentially metal bowls with holders designed to fix them to the top of poles, are placed on the four corner poles of the boxing ring. They are filled with some type of incense which is lit, filling the room with a yellowish smoke. Chester notes that the new smoke doesn't blend with the cigarette and cigar smoke in the room but instead seems to displace it, pushing the white smoke out of the doors and windows. Chester picks up a smell of honey with a hint of vanilla from the yellowish mist that now fills the room. 

Kitty Trent is handed a silver flute. She sits on the edge of the stage and begins to play. The woman who had made eye contact before with Chester steps out from behind a curtain, wearing a long white robe. She glides to the center of the stage and dances a ballet-type dance at the end of which she unties the robe and lets it drop to the stage, then kicking it off. Beneath the robe she is attired in dozens of brightly colored silk handkerchiefs of various colors tied to either a silver-plated braided rope belt on her waist or to a matching silver-plated braided rope necklace. 

She begins a sensual dance around the stage that captivates the attention of everyone in the room. As the tempo of the music picks up she gyrates faster, allowing the veils to swirl and momentarily expose sections of flesh covered by them. After ten minutes the tempo slows and she beings to circle the stage and starts to remove the veils, letting them fall into the audience. A pink sink veil is draped across Chester's shoulder and he detects a stronger scent that smells somewhat like apricots coming from the veil. 

The music changes again and the dancer begins a series of suggestive moves simulating sexual activity and pulls more veils from their fastenings. When the dance climaxes she is attired only in the two silver pieces of rope. Chester finds himself both aroused and feeling lightheaded, similar to a state of intoxication although he knows that he had nothing alcoholic to drink this evening. 

The dancer comes to the front of the stage and says something that Chester has a hard time making out the words to. He thinks he hears the word 'Acolyte' stated as all of the working girls from the Palace walk up to the stage wearing only shear white tunics. Chester recognizes among the women the three human prostitutes who normally work at the Long Branch as well as Fifi LaFarge from the Gay Lady. 

The dancer says, "Aphrodite sends her blessings to us all. The festival in to honor her is but a week away. We must all do our parts to bring her love to Promise City and make this town that of the Goddess." One of the acolytes hands the woman a silver necklace from which hangs on the end of the chain a teardrop shaped diamond that is over an inch long. She holds out the jewelry and allows the diamond to sway like a pendulum. She speaks of sleep and the veil of dreams and Chester feels his eyes going heavy. His head falls to the side. 

He is awakened by the sound of applause. The woman is still standing on stage, attired now in the white robe she initially wore and all of the room is clapping for her. He does the same and rejoins Berg. The various women in the shear dresses are each in the process of each linking up with men in the room and bringing them upstairs. 

Berg and his Deputy depart. Once outside Berg smile and says "Phenomenal dance, don't you think. Well, it was a rather quiet night, just the way we like it. See you tomorrow."  Chester makes his way back to the Lucky Lady, figuring it to be around 1:00 A.M. The saloon is locked and dark so he uses his key to let himself in. He looks at the clock on the wall and sees that it is now 2:45 in the morning. He no longer feels intoxicated although he is rather tired and also finds himself longing for Clarisse's company.

Minerva's dream this night begins at the Festival. The townspeople are all laughing and dancing. She is in Nanuet's arms and the two of them are the toast of the town, with everyone smiling and laughing as the two spin around the dance floor. As the evening progresses Nanuet suggests that they ride out to his ranch. The two gallop out on their horses and soon arrive. Nanuet asks about Sonoma and Flint tells him "She is gone, her heart was broken." That saddens Nanuet but Minerva's embrace brings a smile back to his face. 

The pleasant scene is broken by the sound of gunfire and Flint collapses before him, his back now filled with holes and blood. Minerva screams. Before them now stands the God Mars, with Johnny Ringo to his right holding a smoking gun and a wood elvan woman to his left at who Nanuets exclaims "Sonoma, why did you bring them here?" She replies, "I did not, you brought them here. If you had stayed with me this would not have occurred." 

The Goddess Venus then appears and says "Be gone woman, you do not deserve him. The Goddess of Love has commanded that they remain together." Venus waves her hands and Mars and his companions vanish. She then wraps her arms around both Minerva and Nanuet and the three embrace. Minerva smiles and tells the Goddess "And we will be together now." 

Venus replies, "No child, this is but a dream. I have extended my protection over the town of Promise City and will watch over and bless the two of you there. But if Nanuet leaves my protection then Mars and his Priest will find him." Venus then slowly fades away. Mars and Ringo then appear again, Ringo now has a gun in each hand. He points one gun at Nanuet, the other at Minerva, and begins to fire.  

Minerva again awakens covered in perspiration.  She sits up and shudders "By the goddess! What is happening? I must warn Nanuet!" Minerva hurriedly throws on the clothes of the night before and without, combing her tangled mass of dark hair she races over to the grove where she finds Nanuet once again in reverie, him having been there since 4:00 A.M.. She races into his arms, the horror of the dream still evident in the wildness of her eyes. 

She tells him of her dream and repeats what the goddess told her. "and she said that she has extended her protection over the town of Promise City and will watch over and bless the two of us here. But if You leave her protection then Mars and his Priest will find you. Then she disappeared and Mars and Ringo appeared again, Ringo had a gun in each hand, and he was firing at us. It is a warning from the goddess Venus. If we leave Promise City we will be in grave danger!"

Nanuet holds Minerva tightly and gently rocks her back and forth, aware of her frightened state. Being deep in his trance when she came to him he is slow to speak, trying to comprehend what she is saying. "OK Minerva, it's OK. I am not going anywhere yet, so we are not in danger at the moment." He leans back and gently sweeps the hair from her face so that he can see her eyes. 

"When you say Mars and his Priest, do you really think Mars is here? Johnny Ringo is a man, and I will not fear another man. I do not fear death either, for if it is the time for me to meet my ancestors, as I said in the street that day, then it is time. However, I feel the Gods have some unfinished business for me here still and that is why they saved me, by sending you to me. We can't live our lives in fear of Ringo, because then he has won. That is how men like him gain power, through the fear of others."

Nanuet's rational words penetrate Minerva's panic. Her eyes darken and she squares her shoulders and stands straighter "I am not afraid of death Nanuet... or of any man or god for that matter. My only fear is losing you! I could not bear it."  

She shakes her head, angry with herself for her emotional outburst. "I have never allowed myself to be ruled by emotion before and I will not do so now, But I have never tasted such fear as when I thought that you were dead. I am not myself lately and did not mean to come running to you like some silly helpless female. Forgive me, my mind was clouded by the dream. She pauses as if in thought and then looks into his face with a grim smile. 

"I will go with you to seek Kajika if that is what you desire. The goddess Venus said that she could not or would not protect us if we left Promise City, I do not know what her interest is in Promise City or why she chose to scare me so but I will choose my own path. We will be thankful to her for the warning and be doubly cautious. She is not the only goddess who's favor that I hold. I am confident that Minerva will protect us."

Nanuet replies, "I did not mean to say that you were weak minded. We need to heed our emotions as well as use logic, but not immediately give in to either one. I myself have been very guilty of being ruled by emotions and more than once it has almost cost me my life, most recently when you saved me. We can make our own choices and ask the Gods to watch us, guide us and protect us. They will make up their own minds as well."  Nanuet again pulled Minerva close to him and then whispered. "But it is early now and the grove is peaceful. Lay with me for a while as the world is still waking up."

Minerva is overcome by a feeling of wellbeing as she lays in Nanuet's arms. This is where I am meant to be. It is MY will. she thinks as she traces her fingers over the taut muscles of his shoulders to wrap her arms around his neck. Acknowledging the familiar fluttering in her belly she looses herself in the heat of his kisses. 

Time passes unnoticed and Minerva opens her eyes to see that the sun has risen higher in the sky. She leaps up from the blanket. "Oh my goddess! I am late! I must prepare the hall for the sermon! Meirda! Oh, My hair... I have to go. Nanuet, will you help me with the hall? I will never get it done in time!" she drags him up by the arm and laughing runs back to the Comstock house where she piles him up with supplies and sends him to the town hall to prepare.  Before he can reply Minerva has already given him orders. He happily goes about his tasks, ignoring the strange looks he gets as he sets up the hall and awaits Minerva's return from freshening up.

Distracted by her dream of the night before Minerva, puts the finishing touches on the town hall that would turn it into a place of worship. She notes that Nanuet has done exactly what she had asked of him and has hung the tapestry of the twelve powers of Olympus behind the podium. In addition to this she had given him only tapestries that depicted happy scenes of Dionysus to display about the hall. There has been enough fear for one day.. She thinks grimly. I will not manipulate these people with it as I have been. She shudders shaking off the horror of her dream. 

The priestess Minerva sits on her pillow, once again dressed in the robes of the vestal virgin and recites her mantra as she plays her flute. “I am the beginning. I am the vestal virgin. I am an innocent offering to the gods. Unmarked by man. Uninfluenced by his touch, his ambitions, his desires. I am the vessel through which the gods make their will known.  But her mind is filled with Nanuet… The musky, earthy scent of him, the sweet taste of his lips, the heat of his embrace, the smoldering look in his eyes,... and she cannot focus on the words. It may be that I am no longer uninfluenced, she sighs and starts her mantra again forcing all thoughts out of her mind. 

As she approaches the podium she is pleased that she recognizes faces in the crowd. She notices that Ashley King is in attendance, sitting front and center, and acknowledges him with a slight smile and nod of her head.. She continues to scan the crowd and is delighted to note that Ruby and Jake are also present again, even though they are hiding in the back looking a bit hung over. She smiles warmly at Nanuet, who has bravely found a seat beside Chester and Clarisse. 

This is her third sermon and she is at ease discussing the Festival and how it will benefit all of Promise City. She speaks of her vision of a unified town filled with love and harmony, that includes all of the gods people, giving a fiery sermon condemning exclusion from establishments based on race or gender. She encourages the congregation to use the festival as a means to get to know their neighbor whether they are dwarven, ork, elven or human. She speaks of new fire equipment and the new school as well as building a new church where all can come together in peace to worship. She spends the remainder of the sermon educating her people on the will of the god Dionysus. 

“It is written that Dionysus speaks to us through the wine, which he invented on Mount Nyssa. He has since spread the art of tending grapes around the world so that we may drink his god nectar and be greater than ourselves, thus enabling us to do work that we otherwise could not do. 
Now, there are some in Promise City, who frown upon the imbibing of the gift of Dionysus; I would argue that to refuse such a gift is to close your heart to the god.” 

Minerva smiles in remembrance of the story that she had told the night before “As my wise friend and mentor back in Spain, Talia Rushmore, so astutely observed when she raised her glass in tribute, ‘To pray is fine, but to drink wine, divine.’… For when influenced by wine, one may feel possessed by a greater power because, unlike the other gods, Dionysus is not only outside his believers, but also within them. 

But beware the over consumption of such a gift when you are celebrating next weekend, for wine, having been created by Dionysus, reflects both sides of his nature. On one hand, Dionysus brings joy and divine ecstasy and on the other, he brings brutality, thoughtlessness and rage. If used in moderation wine can be good, but if abused it can overcome a mere mortal and be deadly. The god of wine has been known to drive a man mad and no normal fetters can hold him. 

Dionysus is the god of re-birth. He is the celebration of the joys and pleasures of life. He causes the animals and trees and plants to prosper and multiply, as do all creatures that acknowledge his domain.” She raises up her arms in celebration and proclaims “ So my friends let us go forth and work together and Celebrate in his name for it is the will of the gods.”  “BUT…” She cheerfully admonishes the congregation as she wags her finger at them “When you DO partake in the consumption of his gift, keep in mind that YOU are NOT a GOD!”

When the sermon is ended Minerva makes her way around the room smiling and hugging and shaking hands while making small talk and accepting compliments from various people. She eventually makes her way over to Jake and Ruby and tells them how pleased she is to see them. "I do appreciate your coming. It looks as though it took quite a bit of effort on your parts to get here!" she says noticing the greenish cast to their skin and the pained pained expressions on their faces. 

"By the way, I had a wonderful time last night. Thank you so much for including me." Chester and I are going to try and talk to Mrs. Fly and find out what she knows about Buck before I leave here and then I'm going to go over to the Papago store and find out where Senor Sherman is. Are there any particular questions I should be asking?" After that, Nanuet and I are supposed to visit Kajika," she says and bites her lip in an unsuccessful attempt to hide the look of fear enters her eyes.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 168, “Sunday Morning Service", Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 7:45 AM *

That morning, before Jake opens his eyes, he feels Ruby’s arms wrapped tightly around him, her fingers twirling lazily in his hair. He squints his eyes open and finds her staring up at him. “Good morning, baby,” she says softly, “Do you still love me today?”    "Of course." Jake rubs some sleep from his eyes. "It's early, why are you awake?"  Hearing Jake's affirmation puts a large yet sleepy smile on Ruby's face. 

"I woke up so I could do this..." She moves her face closer to Jake's and slowly kisses his still bourbon tasting lips. "Yummy," she says in a low, not yet woken up voice. She kisses him again. "Yesterday was the best day. I feel like I'm dreaming and I don't want to get out of bed for fear I might wake up."  "If you don't get out of bed you can't come back to bed." Even as Jake says this his face takes on a confused look. "I'm sure I meant something clever there. Are we going to go support our friend the Priestess again this week at church? I wonder what kind of trouble she is going to stir up today? They might not even notice us napping through the sermon." 

Ruby gently runs her fingers across the olive leaf pendant hanging from Jake's neck. "I suppose since we're up we should go. I have to thank the goddess Aphrodite after all. But we have some time, the sun isn't through the shades yet, so it is early."  Jake vaguely remembers talking about the olive leaf from last night. "What am I supposed to do with this again besides wear it? I still don't understand, doesn't your goddess want you to wear it?" 

Ruby caresses Jake's chest. "Just wear it, nothing more. It's not like she gave me personal instructions that said I had to wear it. It came from the ceremony. It was a gift from her and the other goddesses to us. And I want you to wear it so she can send us extra blessings from wherever she is, and protect you for me."  "Wear it I shall..." He says and thinks even though I suspect all gifts from gods.  "Good!" Ruby smiles and kisses Jake again but as she pulls herself away the smile falls from her face. She appears thoughtful before speaking, choosing her words carefully, "Last night, we were talking and it sort of came up, I just want to be clear… You don’t want babies, do you?” 

Jake's eyes get large and he says quickly, "No children. None. What a terrible thing that would be for all involved." Then he relaxes and laughs. "One of me is plenty. Many people feel that one of me is too much already. No thank you darling, no babies."  "I wasn't offering," Ruby says without a smile. Then a huge sigh of relief escapes her lips and her whole body relaxes. "That's good, I was a little nervous there for a minute, I thought you were trying to say babies were a blessing last night. I blame the alcohol." Finally she laughs too. "Yes, that would be a tragedy of epic proportions. As a matter of fact, I'd better find a druid or cleric and get that spell cast on me again, just in case. I'm not good at remembering that tea." She taps her lips, "Maybe you should come and get it cast on you too, just in case..." 

"Whatever it takes," Jakes says. "Within reason," he adds quickly.  Ruby laughs again, "Don't worry, I don't want to spoil our fun," she says mischievously. She suddenly sits up and straddles Jake. Leaning over him, her long hair hanging forward brushing his chest she says, "So, you didn't tell me what you thought of my story last night."    "You don't give my poor head any time to get going do you? It was a good and funny story. You also answered the questions I hadn't asked you yet about being married." He twirls his fingers around some long strands of hair and tugs gently. "Did you only get married that one time, Ruby girl, or are there more stories to be told?" 

"Oh," Ruby feigns hurt feelings, "I'll leave you alone then, give you time to wake up." She lets herself fall off his lap and onto the bed, facing away from him. "You let me know when you're awake," she says, her face over her shoulder, trying not to laugh.  "Are you going to make me pay for EVERY word that comes out of my mouth today too? Turn back over and answer the question since you reminded me."  Ruby laughs and rolls over but doesn't touch Jake. "Answer the question, very well. No, I didn't give your poor head any time to get going." Giggles burst from Ruby's mouth and she laughs hysterically for a moment. She notices Jake doesn't look happy. "Ok, ok..." She bites on her lip, "No, I only got married that one time. But it didn't mean anything, honest." Her lips part again into the smile she can't keep off her face. "Are you jealous?" 

"Jealous of a man who held a priest at gunpoint to say wedding vows? Not hardly. I just wanted to make sure no live husbands are going to show up and shoot at me. At the moment I have enough folks who want to put holes in me. I'm not saying I would never be jealous...." Jake's eyes get a hint of mischief in them. "Seems to me I supplied two stories last night to everyone else’s one. I'm glad my girl doesn't get jealous otherwise I could have been in big trouble." 

"No, no husbands. I can't account for all the jealous lovers though or men who thought they were boyfriends." She turns her head and looks at Jake. "Make no mistake, I am jealous, very very jealous. I'm jealous of Rachael and especially that you said you felt something for her and you thought about staying. If you stayed there then we might never have met. Although I may have passed through Missouri once..." She reaches her hand out and caresses Jake's cheek. "But you can tell me how much more you like me than her or any of them and I'll believe you." 

"There is nobody else that compares to you, girl. You are stuck with me now." He hold her hand to his cheek a moment before kissing her fingers. "No, I knew being with her wasn't the right place for me. When you are broke, lonely and lost you consider all kinds of things. The only ones I left behind that I really missed were Red and Virginia. He's managed to find me. Which reminds me, I need to get that letter back from Katherine. Someday I'll locate her too."  "Baby, you aren't broke, lonely or lost anymore. And the right place for you is here, with me." Ruby smiles, the special smile she has just for Jake. "I like being stuck with you." She leans forward and kisses him. "I'd rather kiss you but I'd bet you really want something to drink right now." 

She climbs out of bed and laughs at herself, still wearing her corset and underskirt. "We were pretty drunk last night, we didn't even get our clothes off!" She pours Jake a generous glass from their personal stash of bourbon.   The letter said your sister was headed to California, no? Why don’t we try to find her there?” She sits back on the bed with the glass and takes a drink before handing it to Jake.  "The secret to not having a hangover is not being sober." He takes a sip and then another. "Ah. We are assuming that woman was Virginia. We don't know, California is a very big place and I just shouldn't be distracted by that now." 

Ruby shrugs, "That's up to you." She looks at the glass of bourbon in Jake's hand. "I don't really get bad hangovers. Now champagne..." Ruby shudders, "That was bad." She stands and starts pulling off her clothes. "Besides, I would rather get my clothes off than be drunk. If I had to make a choice that is." She walks to her vanity and gets a brush. She stands in front of her long mirror and starts brushing her hair. "What do you think darling?"  Jake gets up and starts to clean up enroute to getting dressed, taking sips of bourbon along the way. "About me watching you inadequately dressed in front of the mirror brushing your hair, or about whether I'd rather be drunk or take your clothes off? Just fine thank you and I could skip a drink or two." Jake splashes water on his face. 

Ruby continues to stare at herself in the mirror as she brushes the tangles out. "Rather be drunk or take my clothes off I meant." She stops brushing her hair and turns sideways. Looking critically in the mirror she mutters to herself, "Maybe I should lay off the muffins..." She furrows her brows then shakes her head and smiles, "Nah." She walks over to Jake and squeezes between him and the dresser. "Give me a hug. Please."  He shakes his face and wet edges of his hair on her and embraces her before she can complain. 

Ruby lets out a playful scream as she tries to escape but Jake has already grabbed her. She wraps her arms around his neck tightly and squeezes before kissing him again. Without letting go she asks, "What do we have to do today? I was thinking of seeing Mr. Gonzales after Minerva's sermon. After we eat. And plus I think I need some more shooting practice. If we are going up against Ringo, every shot is going to count." 

"I agree. I've seen this trick of getting off two shots quick. Watch." He releases her and quickly straps on his Colt. He points the barrel up, pulls the hammer back half way and rotates the cylinder slowly. The bullets drop out one after another on the bed until there are five together. He spins the cylinder and releases the hammer. With a twirl of the pistol he deposits it in the holster with a satisfying thunk. "Watch closely." He faces the mirror and in a flash the Colt Peacemaker comes out of its leather home. On the way, Jake's thumb pulls back the hammer and as the barrel comes level there is a click sound followed by his left hand slapping back the hammer followed by and immediate second click. The gun spins twice on his finger and lands back by his side. He performs it several more times. "I need to practice this with live rounds. I saw Red do this, I also saw some others do this before. I'm ready for this." 

"Remind me not to piss you off," she says with a serious look on her face, before breaking into a smile. "That's very impressive and it does look like you're ready for it. I'll make sure to stand behind you if we get in a battle."   "While you are seeing Gonzalez I'll visit with Conrad Booth. If Nanuet hasn't told Chester and our friends at the Gun Shop about what he heard I'll do that. I think I need a haircut and look-listen in at Johnson’s."   "Find out what's wrong with Conrad. I'm sure Kate would like to know." Ruby steps towards Jake again and runs her finger through his hair. "Don't get it too short, I like doing this." She twirls his hair around her fingers. 

"Maybe I'll ask for a shave and a trim instead." He finishes cleaning up and getting ready to go out, sporting both revolvers as he has been of late.  Ruby goes about getting dressed. She pulls out her cream gown with the pale peach flowers on it, a dress she hasn't worn in a long time. She hums to herself as she dresses, seemingly unaffected by the amount of liquor consumed the night before or the early hour. Suddenly she speaks up, "By the way, the answer to your question is, I always want you to follow me."  Jake looks up from gathering his duster with a confused look on his face. "Oh." He laughs hard for almost a minute before he says, "I'll remember that. Ready for Church?" 

Ruby takes one final glance in the mirror, pushing her hair behind her ears. “Yes, baby, I’m ready.” She takes his arm and they head downstairs. They both squint as the bright sun hits them. “Oh, maybe we should have had some coffee before we attempted to come out,” she laughs. 
They take a seat in the back and both of them laugh as they watch the other slouch down in their seats, waiting for the show to begin.  

During the service Nanuet had sat among his friends trying to blend in as much as possible. Some thoughts about his own beliefs and the religion of his people crossed his mind. He fought back the debate that is going on in his head about his own religion and that of Minerva and the others. He forced himself to put those thoughts to the side, but knows that it will be something to discuss going forward.  The sermon ended with Minerva wagging her finger at the congregation and the people reacting. Once the sermon is over Nanuet gets up from his chair, he does not depart but again he tries to be inconspicuous and stands off to the side.

After the sermon is over, Ruby turns to Jake, "Well, I'm glad that we choose to overindulge in bourbon rather than the drink of the gods, eh? Just what we need, gods being mad at us too."   Minerva comes over and thanks them for coming.  Ruby replies, "You're quite welcome. We wouldn't want to have a party without you, now would we?"

Minerva mentions checking on Sherman .  Jake says, "We want to know where he went off to or who he went to see without him knowing we are trying to use him to track down more Cowboy gang members. I don't know how you do it. It must have been important for him to miss the Merchants Association meeting. Unless he figures that the law have already made the connection to him and he ran." Jake strokes his beard.   Nanuet then mentions visiting Kajika to which Jake looks quickly back forth between Nanuet and Minerva. "What's wrong?"

"I've had another warning" she blurts out and quickly tells them of her dream. "I don't understand what is happening here. So many dreams by so many people. The gods do not usually pay such close attention to the goings on of such a little town as Promise City. What is their interest here? It appears that the gods are taking sides and we are stuck in the middle. Should we heed the warning and stay put? Or is it more important that we seek Kajika? the choice is Nanuet's to make. If he goes I am going with him."

A concerned look crosses Ruby face and her smile fades. "You think our dreams mean something more than what they appear to mean? You think the gods are trying to use us for something?" She tries very hard not to nervously glance at Jake.

Jake asks, "What about Sonoma and Flint? I wonder if it is safe for them out at the Ranch? Neither of those two would abandon the ranch willingly but they might listen to Gonzalez. Nanuet you should..." Jake stops himself, "Uh, maybe not. Ruby why don't you share some of that with Gonzalez and see what he thinks. It may be that the Apache are watching out for them."  She says, "Alright I will. But breakfast first, I'm hungry and need some coffee."

Jake chuckles a bit, "I hope you weren't asking me for advice on heeding the gods warnings, Senorita. Nanuet, will you have a chance to speak to Chester before you leave? He should know about what you heard. Then we can decide whether to tell the gun shop or not."   Minerva doesn't answer Ruby but instead turns to Jake, the fear now mixed with anger, "I see nothing to laugh at Senor Jake, You KNOW how the gods can be!"  She huffs off in search of Chester so that she can have him present when she speaks with Senora Fly."

"Damn it, Jake, what the hell just happened?" Ruby gets her anxiety under control. "Ok, why don't we go eat? She's obviously pissy about something. And to think we dragged our butts out of bed to be here!"  Jake replies, "I seem to have a special talent for making women stomp off." He slides his arm through Ruby's at the elbow. "Coffee and breakfast sound good. Nanuet, are you going with that other wildcat or having breakfast with us?"

Nanuet says, "Hey Minerva, where are you going? Wait just a second!" Nanuet turns to Jake "I guess I should have time to talk with Chester, not sure where he is or what his work schedule is like but I will try and find him. Looks like I'm not going anywhere soon." he then turns and jogs after Minerva.

Minerva turns when she hears Nanuet and swallows the lump in her throat but her fists are clenched and her eyes are still flashing. "I am sorry, Nanuet but that man can be such a jack ass at times! Doesn't he understand how serious this is? He of all people should know how the gods can manipulate... and to MAKE FUN of my fear like that? Well I won't stand for it, this is not a joking matter! Lives are at stake. The lives of people that he claims to care about!.. and he thinks it's FUNNY!?! she hisses, her voice rises close to hysterics.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 169, “A Magic Lesson", Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 7:30 AM *

Kate and Ginnie are awakened by the sound of a knock on the door. They hear Manuel Gonzalez’s voice say "Rise and shine my little birds, we have work to do today. I'll have breakfast waiting for you in my workroom."  Ginnie rubs the sleep out of her eyes. The book she had been working on when she fell asleep was still laying on the bed her notebook fallen on the floor had crumpled a few pages with her notes she gathered her books straightened the pages and threw on the first semi clean dress she could lay her hands on all before Kate was really awakened    

"Ma'am Kate we need to get up and go now", she said as she threw some water on her face and made sure that her hands at least were clean of dirt if not of ink.  Ginnie scribbles a quick note and places it where Kate can't miss it "Time for lessons in the teacher's room see you there" and slips out the door.   Ginnie arrives and Gonzales gives her a warm smile. 

"Hello, you may have noticed my greeting this morning. I now consider you to be one of my little birds, which you know means that you are either a female member of my immediate family or one of my apprentices, actually, come to think of it, they are the same thing, one is just through blood. I haven't fully decided what species of bird yet, but I'll have that figured out by the end of the day.   Of my other birds here in Promise City who you know, Dorita is my robin, Sonoma is my nightingale, Katherine is my sandpiper and Ruby is my golden eagle. You will be a type of bird that blends into its surroundings and is very intelligent. Probably not a songbird though, as your singing voice is, well, let's say that nobody will mistake you for a saloon singer."

Ginnie replies, “Thank you for the kind words but I can't carry a tune in a bucket I can't even hum well although I do know all the words.  What are we going to do today?  I've gotten much of the translations that we needed done and have made copies in English so that some of the others can study them too.” 

She pulls out a piece of paper and says, “Here is a list of the components I found on the ranch and the way I prepared them for storage. I don't think I can keep them in the kitchen at the ranch as Ma'am Kate can't tell one from another and I'm afraid she might toss something in a cup thinking it would make tea. I've put in a shelve in my room for now labeled with things like "really pretty flowers I found near the hill" and a separate code on the label that tells me what they actually are and what I can use them for.

He replies, "We will continue with the Dispel Magic scrolls. I want to spend the next few hours writing out one like you did yesterday. I will then enchant both of those with your assistance. If Katherine joins us I will then teach the both of you something else that might be of help against Mr. Ringo."

Ginnie settles in the corner where she has placed a small table and chair. She shapes a fresh left turned quill and takes the specially made ink in the well that she has been told has been specifically created to manufacture this specific scroll. She places the fresh sheet of velum with a distinct left handed tilt and begins quietly and carefully working on the task of making the perfectly shaped letters to create the scroll.

Kate pulled herself out of bed a moment after Ginnie ran out of the room. Where the girl got her energy, Kate had no idea. She got herself dressed and brushed her hair out, letting it hang loose behind her. The dark circles were appearing again under her eyes. She must stop this worrying. There was so much to be happy about. She took a deep breath and went to her teacher's rooms. 

"Good morning, Ginnie dear," she said when she came in, stopping to kiss the girls forehead and smile at Mr. Gonzales. "What is the lesson for today?"   He replies, "I am enchanting two of the Dispel Magic scrolls that I had promised Mr. Cook. Tomorrow I will have a third and can then give you, Ruby and Ginnie a demonstration on the spell and provide a scroll for each of you to carry. There is also one other spell that I wish to teach both you and Ginnie today that could come in handy should Mr. Ringo decide to pay us a visit."

Kate nodded. "Thank you, we can use every advantage we can get and being able to knock down Ringo's magic is a definite advantage. I must go out to the ranch today as well, to try and speak to the Apache and find out if they've seen any Gang activity. It looks like I'll be having a busy day. What does the new spell do?"

He replies, "It is only a matter of time until Mr. Ringo returns. When he was here last he told you that he had kidnapped Ginnie and would only return her if you gave him the books that he seeks. He knows that the threat worked, since you would have complied, the only thing that prevented it was Nanuet deciding to fire upon Mr. Ringo and nearly getting himself killed in the process. 

Since Ringo now knows that kidnapping Ginnie could get him those books he may try that again, only this time it wouldn't be a bluff. I've tried to keep her here as much as possible, but this room should not become her prison. But he has no idea that she is knowledgeable in magic, and that should be a huge advantage to us if he does attempt a kidnapping. 

Thus far Ginnie you have learned a few cantrips but it is now time for you to learn a full spell. The spell that I have in mind is known by many different names depending upon where you study. Some call it Illusionary Object, others know it as Silent Image and yet others call it Phantasmal Force. It is your basic illusion spell. Of the eight schools of magic Illusionary magic is the easiest and quickest to learn which is why I wish to start my newest little bird with this. 

Johnny Ringo has power and could most likely see through an illusion thrown up before him if given a chance to think about it. So the key is to make the illusion something that will have him react with instinct rather than thought. I have just the image in mind that should accomplish this. 
As a demonstration of the spell he waves his hand, tossing a bit of wool and says, 'Holy Crud' as the incantation. An image appears before them of Wyatt Earp that appears so realistic that neither Ginnie or Kate can see anything to make you think otherwise. 

Gonzales says, "We will spend the morning practicing that. The material component for this spell is a bit of fleece, something you will have no problem acquiring. I have chosen to use an incantation in English rather than another language as we do not want to draw attention to the fact that a spell is being cast. It sounds like a normal exclamation nobody should think otherwise. We could come up with something other than 'Holy Crud', but I have never heard either of you use that phrase and yet it sounds natural enough for somebody from Promise City to use, especially when faced with a mortal enemy."

Ginnie states, :I need to see what I wish to create in my mind before I cast the spell is that right? So this incantation could as easily create an illusionary rattlesnake as it could Wyatt Earp?  And the more detailed I can visualize the image the more realistic it becomes to those who see it?”

He states, "Ah, but the spell has no verbal component. A rattlesnake should have a rattle. But the spell can also be cast several hundred feet away. If Ringo sees Earp at a distance, too far in fact for sound to be heard, he will not notice that anything is amiss. Even if the distraction is only for a few seconds it may cause him to fire his gun in the wrong direction instead of at one of you. And those seconds may be all the time Mr. Martin, Mr. Cook or Miss. West need to deal with him permanently."

Kate says, "There is a cantrip that will create sounds, so if you were quick enough, could you not add sound a moment later? How long does the illusion last?"  He replies, "It lasts as long as the caster continues to concentrate upon it, but that will require full concentration or it will disappear. Inanimate objects are the easiest since they won't be expected to change. An illusion of a person will be expected to move so you need to continually have it make movements and react to actions around it. 

The trickiest part about casting an illusion of a person is if you cast it outside in the sun, as the illusion will not cast a shadow but you can make a shadow part of the illusion itself. But you then have to make sure that the angle of the shadow is consistent and that if the figure moves the shadow does accordingly. Also, if a cloud moves in and blocks the sun you need to make the shadow vanish and reappear the instant the sun returns."  Kate replies, "Let's hope it's overcast the day we need this. Holding concentration would be difficult in a firefight, especially to that level of detail. 

Kate was quiet thinking about the other things Mr. Gonzales had said. She moved over to Ginnie and put an arm around her shoulder to hug her lightly. "What else could I have done?" she asked finally in a calm voice. "The others, they don't say anything but I know they think I was wrong. That I've made everything worse. But what else could I have done? The first time I was alone with him downstairs, no one else knew who he was, and I didn't know him well enough to know if he would kill me right there. The second time I didn't really believe him, but I couldn't stake Ginnie's life on that belief."

Gonzales "Katherine, you should not feel guilty. You were being who you are. Yes, Jake and Ruby would have done things differently but they are not you."   She replies, "But if who I am is naive and foolish, does that not also make me dangerous? I don't want anyone to suffer because of my actions. There has been enough of that."

He states, "Because of your actions? Katherine, you did not start this. There are a vast number of initiators of this who deserve for more blame than you. Take your pick, Johnny Ringo, Wyatt Earp, Morgan Earp, Curly Bill Brocius, Flint Greymountain, or even myself are probably far more to blame. While you are at it you can pile some blame on the earth spirits, the nature gods, the Native American Elvan Gods and the Gods of the Greek/Roman pantheon. You can probably then add the names of another dozen or two townspeople from here and at least another dozen from Tombstone!"

Kate reached out and squeezed his hand. "I wasn't speaking quite so generally," she said with a little smile. "I know this all began long before I came here, and I'm not looking to lay blame. I just know that I'm inexperienced with these kinds of things and probably more prone to doing something wrong at just the wrong time. So when I ask what else could I have done, I really want to know. No other option even occurred to me."

He says, "Katherine, you have done nothing except for being yourself and that is all that I or anybody else in town should ask of you. Besides, the past is behind us, that ship has sailed. Excessive reflection on might-have-beens only serves to erode self-confidence and plays into the hands of your opponents. You need to focus forward and to that end I can offer some advantages. 

Today you and Ginnie will learn this new spell. By tomorrow I will have the scrolls for the both of you and Ruby. You and Ruby are already versed in the use of the Wand of Magic Missiles. Yesterday she and I practiced using the Fireball Rod that you had obtained from the Cowboy Gang and she is quite good at using it, far better than the men I had trained in the use of it before. 

You also have that Hand Cannon that you took from Curly Bill, although using it could backfire. Seeing their former leader's weapon might have the side effect of causing the cowboys to seek revenge against you and will confirm to them that you were his killers. But it could also erode their morale knowing that they are facing people who defeated the mightiest of the leaders, plus they will remember the damage that the weapon can inflict."

While this discussion is going on Ginnie grabs a clean sheet of paper from her note book separate from the scroll that she has been working on and begins scribbling down notes on the spell in a code that Kate doesn't understand.  She says, "It's also difficult to use and carry. The last time we did I used all my spells making the men large enough to handle it. Let us work on this spell then, enough with the dark thoughts. Although I may have a favor to ask of you later." 

She looked over Ginnie's shoulder at the indecipherable notes the girl was making. "Obviously Ginnie already is working on it, although it looks like her notes are for her alone."

They began going through the process of learning the spell. Ginnie creates a Wyatt that has his hat shading over his face blocking much of the image the clothing is easy to recognize as are the belt, holster, and gun that is placed in his hand.  "I've never been good at seeing whole faces I usually keep watching the eyes and that makes it hard to shape the rest of the face correctly so I figured if the hat was in the way it would help until I'm sure I can make he seem real.”

Kate found the spell itself fairly simple, but her first couple tries made a very odd looking Wyatt. In her mind, the name Earp conjured up images of Morgan, and the first two illusions looked like a mix between Wyatt and his brother. Kate finally managed to focus her mind on Wyatt only by remembering her conversation with him in the Great Western boarding house. "I'm sorry it took so long," she said when she finally got it right. "Thinking of the Earps doesn't really make my mind calm."

Gonzales creates another image of Wyatt for them to study. He says, "We could work on a different illusion if you can think of one that might also fluster Ringo, this was the best idea that I could come up with."  She says, "No, I think you're right about Wyatt. At least, if there's something that would scare Ringo more I don't know it. Nanuet told us last night that Ringo's men got shot up pretty badly by Wyatt a day or two ago."  

Ginnie interjects, “I really think that he uses some powerful magic I heard that he's never been hit by a bullet in his entire life.”   Kate says, "Well, that's what the scrolls are for. I think Mr. Ringo will be very surprised when he is suddenly no longer invulnerable. Where did you hear that, Ginnie?   There must be something else, something from his past he's afraid of. A man doesn't become like him without reason. But we don't know what that is, and I don't think we can discover it."   

Kate focused on the illusion created for them, then neatly recreated it. "I think I'm getting the hang of this."   As Ginnie took another turn at the spell, Kate spoke quietly to their teacher. "The favor I was going to ask for. Last night I heard that Conrad is ill. I wanted to check on him myself, but I'm not sure I would be welcome. Do you think someone could stop over and make sure he's alright?"

Gonzales replies, "Dorita and Pedro have seen Mother Jimenez bringing meals over to his house for him. She knows more about natural medicines than anybody, so if he really is ill she should be able to cure him."   "If he's ill? I suppose learning gods and spirits you didn't believe in truly exist might unsettle one. I just wish I knew if he was alright; I feel responsible." She sighed. "Where does Mother Jimenez live?"

He replies, "She lives over on East Street in the series of inter-connected adobe and wood buildings. Hers is along the alleyway between the buildings near the hill, next to Rufus Davis's and across from Alfredo Garcia's."    Kate nodded and let the subject drop. She watched Ginnie work at the spell, and took a couple more turns herself to be sure she had it down.  "Thank you," Kate said and hugged her teacher. "I should get moving with my other errands for the day. I have to find someone to accompany me out to the ranch, and I'd like to be back before it's late."     

On Sunday morning Chester awaked from a restless sleep. He has a feeling that he hadn't felt since Chicago. "Something's going to happen. And not anything good. I wish I could remember what it was, though." He goes through his morning routine, trying to call up the memory from his mind. He walks over to the Promise City Hotel to walk Clarisse to the services. "Good morning, Clarisse. How are you?" 

"And a good morning to you, as well, Chet." She pauses, with a concerned look. "Is there something the matter? You look tired."  He says, "It's nothing. Just didn't get a good night's sleep. Are you ready to go to church?"  She replies, "Yes. I'm so excited about the ball. Mrs. Fly and Mrs. Eaton had some good suggestions for making it a success." They start walking up Allen Street.  He asks, "Oh? Like what?" 

She says, "You know. Things to make the celebration more in keeping with the gods' wishes. Like limiting people to two drinks." Chester stops. "Oh no. People aren't going to like that. They like to drink at parties." "But, they'll get drunk. And that causes wildness and improper behavior."   "That's kind of the point to a party, Clarisse. I think you should get rid of the limit." She says, "But getting drunk is an insult to the gods. It's a sign of savagery." 

He replies, "I admit drunkenness taken to excess isn't good for your soul, but it can't hurt once in a while. And not everyone is going to do it. Plus you'll have me there. Surely I can handle a bunch of drunks." She says, "I'll think about it, Chet. Maybe I can get Mrs. Fly and Mrs. Eaton to change their minds."  "If I remember correctly, Minerva asked you to be in charge of the ball, not them. It's good to respect your elders, but they've got to give you some too. We better hurry. We don't want to be late for church." 

Chester and Clarisse find good seats for the services. Nanuet comes and sits next to them. Upon seeing the Indian, Chester realizes what he was trying to recall. But he couldn't interrupt just to warn Nanuet about leaving town. The lawman fidgets in his seat throughout the service. He doesn't notice the priestess getting flushed at the beginning of the service.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 170, “Mother Jaminez‘s Words", Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 11:15 AM *

After she left Mr. Gonzales' rooms Kate dressed in her black riding leathers and went downstairs.  She asked Dorita to have Chester wait for her when he arrived, then found Estaban. "Would you mind walking me across town? I just need to run a short errand, then I'm coming right back here."  Estaban indicates that he will happy to escort Kate wherever she wishes to go. He adds "Pedro told us about that Johnny Ringo threatening young Ginnie, we will all do what we can to watch our for you and your little one."

Kate looked up at him with a heartfelt smile. "Thank you. You've all been... How did I ever get so lucky?" She slipped her arm in his, followed Mr. Gonzales' directions to the house where Mother Jimenez lived and she knocked on the door.   The door opens. A very old wood elf woman stands before her, the human equivalent of eighties or perhaps nineties. The woman's clothing looks to have been made from hand-spun threads, the clothing consisting of a plain chemise top, multi-colored hand-dyed vest and long skirt matching the vest. Her feet are bare. 

The single-room adobe building is sparsely furnished, with a straw mat atop the dirt ground, three large overstuffed pillows with pillowcases that match the woman's clothing, and two wooden chairs. Wooden bookcases line two of the walls, although the shelves are all filled with plants, herbs and ceramic containers rather than books. One corner of the room has a corner cabinet on which sits a brazier and other items similar to those in Gonzales's workroom. 

The woman exchanges words with Estaban in a language that Kate concludes was the original Elvan tongue spoken in this region before the Spanish conquerors forced their own language onto the people. Estaban says, "You will be safe." He departs as the woman gestures for Kate to enter. She then gestures to both a chair and a pillow and says, "Please sit on whichever you wish".

Kate looked around the colorful room, so much different than what she had expected. "Ah, thank you," she said uncertainly, choosing the pillow on the floor. She had always liked sitting on floors, and since she was wearing her riding clothes she could do it without being indecent. "I'm sorry to disturb you, I won't take up much of your time. You... you already know why I'm here?" she asked.

As soon as Mother Jimenez closes the door Katherine feels a wave of calm wash over her. Feelings of confusion and doubt that she has had seem to evaporate. But she senses that it is not from the woman but the room itself that has brought this calming effect. It is a similar feeling to that which she felt earlier today when in Gonzales's rooms, which she credited then to the feeling of safety and familiarity of the place, while this room she had never been in prior to now.  Jimenez sit on one of the other pillows and a period of silence passes before she answers Kate's question. "Mr. Gonzales asked me to speak to Mr. Booth on your behalf. I assume that is why you are here. Have you changed your mind? Do you wish me to stay away from him now?"  

Kate answers, "No, I am grateful to you for going to him, I know I cannot ease his pain. Your knowledge may be able to do that. And I of course would not interfere between a teacher and a student.  I am here because I heard last night that Conrad was ill. I wanted to check on him myself, but I wasn't sure I would be wanted. I only wanted to know if he is alright, or will be alright. I am curious about what he had told you and how he feels, but I understand he may have spoken in confidence."

Mother Jimenez replies, "You are asking if Conrad is ill? In part yes, he suffers from the same ailment that most of the town is now under, namely the divine influence of the Greek Priestess. One unintended consequence of the Earth Spirits involvement here a few months ago is that this area of this world has now drawn the attention of other deities. You personally are a direct recipient of this, but so too is this Priestess whose Goddess has granted her favor. She seeks to bend the will of this town to her desires and beliefs whether they wish it or not.”

Kate states, "I don't quite understand. The only priestess here is Miss Florencia, and she reveres Minerva, and has for many years. Is there another priestess?"   Kate was quiet for a minute. "I am not surprised the Greek gods and their servants have little interest in the town's willingness to follow them. It is not the first time I have been caught in such a thing. Is there anything to be done, or must we just weather this storm?" 

Jimenez states, “I have erected clerical wards to shield his home from these outside influences just as I have here in my own home, which will enable him to reflect now with his mind rather than with his emotions."   Kate says, "I felt the difference when you closed the door. So Conrad's feeling for me were, how do I say, exaggerated, or perhaps not even of his own soul?" she said uncertainly.

Jimenez states, "Yes, there is another Priestess. Had I meant your friend I would have identified her with the Roman Pantheon, not the Greek. There is a Priestess of Aphrodite who also holds Sunday services in this town. Nearly half of this town's population attended her services today. Aphrodite is not an evil Goddess, just a vain and selfish one. She demands the worship of herself at the exclusion of all others. To this end she has used and misused her gift of love to distract the other six priests who reside within a mile's radius of this community. Only I have been immune to this, as my power is sufficient to ward off these, plus I am well past the years where affairs of the heart control my actions. 

Conrad does not need outside influences to feel love for you. Due to what I have explained to him he now believes the truth of the miracle that the gods have bestowed on you.”  Kate says, "So at least his mind is more at ease. Thank you." 

Jimenez continues, “But along with that belief has come an irrational jealousy caused by Aphrodite, as that is another of her talents. While you wear Aphrodite's token around your neck he cannot but help to by influenced by her when he is near you. For that reason I have told him to stay away, and not to speak to you of feelings and futures until you are free of her control."

Kate pulled off the olive leaf necklace and held it away from her as if it were a snake. "I went with Miss Florencia and Ruby to give Diana thanks. The ritual also thanked Minerva and Aphrodite, who has recently touched Ruby. I have never seen Ruby so happy...."  Her eyes narrowed as her fist clenched around the pendant. "Will they never stop trying to take me against my will? My ring, is it still safe to wear? Is there anything we can do to break Aphrodite's hold and bring people back to their senses?"

The wood elvan woman states, "Your ring is safe, it is a combination of wizard magics and those bestowed by the gods of nature. Gonzales does not even know it but that ring and its counterpart on his other friend were both created by myself nearly a half-millennia ago. It will bring safety to you and your child.”   "I thought it would only protect the baby?" Kate said while removing her wedding ring. "But the ring I meant was this one. It was also used in the ritual.  Jimenez states, "Leave it with me. I can strip Aphrodite's influence from it."   Kate handed the old woman her wedding band as well as the pendant. "I know it will only be an olive leaf, but Miss Florencia felt it was a symbol of the bond between the three of us." 

Jimenez continues, “As for your friends....getting them to part with those tokens will not be easy. Three of the priests I spoke of a moment ago are close friends of yours, your ranch co-owners and the Roman Priestess. You have already seen how Aphrodite has distracted them and set them both towards and apart from one another. 

Priestess Florencia seeks to hold a Festival to honor the Greek/Roman Pantheon which plays right into the hands of Aphrodite, who will use it to permanently ensnare this community. While the Priestess wears the token it will continue to allow the Love Goddess to over shadow the Goddess who the priestess is named for. She has also manipulated emotions to keep your friend Nanuet from seeking his mentor while simultaneously keeping Sonoma away from this town and her mentor, myself. 

Kate says, "Nanuet is going to Kajika today, and taking Priestess Florencia with him. I will be at the ranch today, and can ask Sonoma if she would accompany me back. We are not going about alone right now, for other reasons."   Jimenez replies, "Nanuet's mentor has the power to shield them both from this Priestess's influence, especially if they are a distance off. But while that may be what they plan to do I doubt those events will occur unless you help to make it so. You must be careful how you go about this, they will not be inclined to believe what I have shared with you. Love is an emotion that transcends logic." 

Jimenez adds, “Two of the other priests, Thomas Valdez of the Mexican and Celtic Church and Nils Thorrsohn of the Norse Church are now caught up in a love triangle with one of the Priestesses acolytes and I fear that violence will soon follow.   The other priest of this area....he...well...that man she seeks to destroy completely and she has already set the events into motion to bring that about."   Jimenez replies, "So my friends are the only ones I'll be able to help at all? And who is the other priest?"

She replies, “Among the Greek Pantheon there are many opposites and among those are Love and War. And as you may have observed, quite often opposites attract. Aphrodite and Ares once had a love affair which ended rather badly. To this day their followers seek to destroy each other. This Priestess of Love has managed to help influence the most strong-willed of this region, including yourself, to violently oppose the Priest of Ares, who you know as the man named Johnny Ringo."

"Ringo," Kate said, shaking her head. "You know that we can't leave him to his own devices. I'm sure Ares is playing his games as well, and it involves the deaths of my friends and I. But how is it possible this priestess has affected us; I don't even know who she is?   I will do my best to make sure Minerva and Nanuet go to Kajika. I won't tell them what I've learned, hopefully our need to get information about the Cowboy Gang will give them enough will, along with my prodding. I will leave it to Kajika to tell them the truth, it will be easier for them to believe."

Jimenez replies "The Priestess uses distraction and misdirection. As long as her enemies, potential rivals or those with strong enough willpower to resist her are fighting with each other they leave her free to act. The Ares priest appears to be obsessed with this town, which is irrational. With the Earps after him the smartest course of action would simply be to leave. But he is drawn to this place it as a moth is drawn to a flame, and that I suspect is due to her influence over him."

"I have something he wants. Books we took the first time we encountered members of the Cowboy Gang. Books with dangerous knowledge that must be kept from him. I don't think that's enough to fascinate him, but I'm sure it's a factor.   I'll do my best to wake my friends to what is going on. But who is the Priestess? I know how to break her influence for my friends, but how else do we lessen her influence?"

Jimenez says, “She is at the Palace Saloon, she has made that her Temple to Aphrodite. Her influence grows as her church grows, while the distracted priests are allowing their followers to turn elsewhere."   Kate says, "I understand. I will try to bring the priests I know back to their senses. Subtly, of course.  I should go, I've taken up enough of your time. Thank you for sharing your wisdom. And for helping Conrad. I'm very grateful." 

Kate pushed herself up off the floor to stand. "Estaban went back to the El Parador. I suppose I will have to go back by myself, I'll just have to hurry."   Mother Jimenez opens the door and heads across the way, pounding on the door. Alfredo Garcia opens it The woman says, "You take Mrs. Kale back to El Parador...NOW!" He does as instructed.

"I, ah, thank you," she said again to Mother Jimenez before she walked away with Mr. Garcia, a regular at the Lucky Lady. She chatted pleasantly with him about his luck at cards, and in a few minutes she was back at the El Parador.   Kate looked around for Chester, but he was not there yet. It wasn't quite noon, Miss Florencia's services might not be over yet. She took a seat downstairs in the Cantina and ordered lunch.

Over at the church, after the services end, Chester pulls Nanuet aside. "Nanuet. I had a terrible dream last night. I couldn't remember it until I saw you." Nanuet grabs Chester shoulders. "Slow down. Remember the mediations I taught you." 

Chester closes his eyes and takes a deep breath. He releases it and says, "I saw you riding out of town. Out of nowhere came Johnny Ringo surrounded by hundreds of cowboys. He had a Gatling gun and before you could run, he cut you down. You can't leave town. It's too dangerous."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 171, “Love is in the air“, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 11:30 AM *

Nanuet tells Chester, "Well you aren't the first person to say that this morning. It's just a dream Chet, doesn't mean that is going to come true. I still believe that if it is my time then it is my time. Minerva is meeting me later and we will decide what to do. I plan on bringing Maska with me, she can scout ahead, hopefully unnoticed and warn us if need be."

Chester asks, "Who else said that?"   Nanuet replies, "Miss Minerva had a dream where Venus warned her that Ringo and Mars were ganging up together. They killed Flint, but Venus told her that we were under her protection, but only if we stayed in town."  Chester says, "Listen, I know you can take care of yourself. It's just that the last time I felt this, a lot of innocent people died. You can't go. If not for my sake, then for Minerva's. What if she were hurt, too?"

Nanuet replies, "That would be a tragedy indeed, but haven't you ever had dreams before? Dreams that didn't come true? How come everybody had dreams but me, and it is my life that seems to be in danger. Since all this has cropped up we haven't made our final plans yet. I am meeting Minerva later at the Lucky Lady. We'll go from there."



A short distance away Jake says to Ruby, "Yes, a late breakfast and coffee. What a fine idea." He waves goodbye to Nanuet who isn't looking at him anyway. “The priestess has worries. We all have worries. Some of us handle our worries better than others. Let's eat at the El Parador so you can corner Gonzalez after we are done eating." They go and see Dorita for Sunday after sermon breakfast.

Burton Lumley approaches in Minerva‘s direction. She hadn't seen him during the sermon so assumes that he just arrives. He yells over "Priestess, I need some of your time. There are a number of matters that need to be settled regarding this upcoming festival."  

Nanuet says, "Minerva, I am sure Jake wasn't purposefully making fun of the Gods. Please try and stay calm for now, you have people who need to talk with you. We can talk about this later. I'll start cleaning up." Nanuet puts his arms gently on Minerva's shoulders. "Remember, you were told we were protected here. Now, Priestess, you are wanted." He hugs her and then ushers her towards Burton Lumley.

Minerva looks into Nanuet's eyes and nods. "I'll clean up and meet you at the Lucky Lady, we can discuss our plans then."  Nanuet then diligently begins taking down the tapestries and other decorations. He puts away chairs with the others and then takes the tapestries to the Lucky Lady where he stores them in his room. He then picks up a broom and begins working on sweeping up the main room of his favorite saloon.

Outside, She fixes her smile and approaches Mr. Lumley. "Senor Lumley" she says cheerfully "of course I have time for you. How may I help?"  He says, "Could you please follow me, over to the Gay Lady? We need to have a meeting about this Festival."    "Senor Lumley, It will take me a few minutes to finish up here. I shall meet you at the Gay Lady in ten minutes if that is agreeable to you." 

Minerva composes herself and smiling approaches Chester and Clarisse. "Buenas Dias, Senorita, Chester. I was hoping that you could introduce me to Senora Fly so that we could discuss including the quilts in the festival."     She then pulls Chester aside. She explains that something has come up and she must go. She asks him if he will try and find out exactly who Buck Fly is, what the family thinks of him and if he has been in town recently. "Anything you find out will be helpful. Gracias Chester." she says and leaves

Kate waved to Ruby and Jake as they came in for what could only assume would be breakfast for them. They both still had that blurry-eyed look that was usually cleared up with a couple cups of coffee.   "How was church?" she asked.  "I was very nearly inspired." Jake comments dryly.

Ruby, Katherine and Jake chat a while over coffee while waiting for Dorita to server up some breakfast. "I keep forgetting, can I have the letter Maggie wrote back? Did you share it with our friends?"  She says, “"I'll bring it down to you before I leave for the ranch. I did share it, and we all got a smile out of it.  "Have you seen Senor Gonzalez?" Ruby asks Katherine. "I need to speak with him about a couple of things." Jake whispers, "Minerva has had another troubling dream. One that wasn't pleasant about the Flint and Sonoma at the ranch." In hushed tones Jake relates what the priestess told them earlier. "It is certainly getting strange around here."

Katherine replies, "Mr. Gonzales is upstairs with Ginnie, I'm sure he'll be glad to see you," Kate smiled. "I wouldn't worry too much about Miss Florencia's dreams. There may be some truth in it, but I'd guess it's also mixed up with fear and guilt. I would take a message of caution from it, but nothing else." 

Ruby states, "Oh no Kate, that's not true. The messages that come across in dreams CAN come to be, no matter how crazy they sound. We should take more than a message of caution from it." Ruby has a very serious expression on her face until she is distracted by the food showing up. 
"Oh good! I thought I was going to have to go in the kitchen and cook it myself." She digs in heartily, forgetting the previous topic of conversation. 

As Ruby turned her head toward the kitchen for a moment to see Dorita bustle out, Kate caught Jake's eye and mouthed, "We need to talk."   Jake says, "Katherine, have you made arrangements or would you like me to ride out with you?"    She says, "I haven't. I was waiting to see if Chester arrived. Anyone from the El Parador could accompany me, but I have imposed on them quite a bit already. I'd be glad to have you ride out with me."

After eating her breakfast Ruby rises from the table. "Are we still going riding later baby?" Ruby asks Jake. "Yes, meet me at the Lucky Lady after your uh, meeting." Jake replies. Ruby nods in response. "Bye Kate, enjoy your trip to the ranch." Her voice is bubbly and she starts to bounce away but Jake grabs her wrist and raises an eyebrow at her. "Oh," she giggles before coming back to him and gives him a lingering kiss. "Bye baby." She winks at him then sweeps across the room, saying hello and good afternoon to everyone who looks at her.

After Ruby left, Kate quickly lit the candle on the table and pinched in the privacy powder. "I visited Mother Jaminez this morning. She is one of Sonoma's teachers, and she has been taking care of Conrad over the last day or so. She told me some things you need to know. Truthfully, we all need to know them, but you may be the only one able to see it right now.  Have you noticed how love seems to be in the air lately?”  He replies, "Certainly no lack of lust anyway. The town has gone loco." 

Kate says, “It's no coincidence. Apparently, the incident with the Earth Spirits in January drew the attention of quite a few deities. Aphrodite wants to make Promise City hers, and hers alone. There is a priestess of Aphrodite somewhere in the Palace Saloon, using it as her temple.  Aphrodite's influence is everywhere. She is attempting to distract the priests of other gods so she can filch their followers. Minerva's dream last night was likely and attempt to keep she and Nanuet away from Kajika, as he can shield them from her influence. Sonoma has been kept away from Mother Jaminez for the same reason. 

The priests of the Mexican/Celtic church and the Norse church are both enamored of one of the priestesses acolytes, and Johnny Ringo, priest of Ares, is obsessed with Promise City for some unknown reason.”  He exclaims, "Mierda! He is a priest of Ares! I thought you said he was a wizard?"   Kate says, "He was as far as I knew. I don't know if he has any clerical powers, but he is definitely an adherent of Ares." 

Kate continues, “She seems to consider us a threat to her aims as well. Mother Jaminez said that even Ringo's war with the Earps is being twisted to suit her purposes, keeping those of us strong willed enough to resist her from doing so. If we're busy, we can't interfere with her priestess' activities.  We still need to deal with the Cowboy Gang, I don't think we should change what we are doing in that regard, but we should be aware of these other things going on. We must get Nanuet and Miss Florencia to Kajika so he can clear their minds. I will try to get Sonoma to come with me back to town and get her to Mother Jaminez. 

I know Ruby has been touched by Aphrodite, and she seems happier now than I've ever seen her before. I don't want to take that from her. Aphrodite is not evil, and as far as I know she hasn't demanded that Ruby help in this. I think Ruby needs Aphrodite as much as the goddess needs her. I'm not sure what to do as far as Ruby is concerned.”  Jake states, "I'll tell her, um, soon. She needs to know. Just not today."  

Kate says, "No, not today. There is one difference between Ruby and the rest of this town. I know Ruby hates the idea of being used. Remind her if she feels that way the she is the only one Aphrodite asked to accept her. And that was all she asked. I get the feeling Ruby is a special case." 

Kate says, “When you go to see Conrad, pay attention to how you feel when you go in the house. Mother Jaminez has warded it against Aphrodite's influence. If you mind seems clearer, her hand is on you somehow. I gave Mother Jaminez the token we gained at our ritual, apparently it was also a tool for the goddess."

Jake rubs his hand over his chest where the olive leaf is resting under his shirt and pretends to scratch an itch. "What reason do you have to trust Jaminez? She has her interests just like the gods do and may not have told you all the truth either. She is just another priestess for a different god, don't ever forget that. I don't know what to make of this all. I have absolutely no doubt that the goddess of love would use each and everyone one of us to her own ends. Those ends may or may not beneficial to us. As you say she is not normally known as a malignant force, however she may truly be uninterested in the other outcomes as long as she gets her influence. Mierda, what a mess." Jake leans his head back and rubs his eyes. "I am every bit as suspicious of the gods as you are Katherine, but we have to deal with them and placate them as best we can. Just denying them can have, let us say unfortunate consequences." 

"My first priority still has to be making sure Ringo and his Cowboys do us no more harm. It just may be that I have to do it differently than planned." She says, "You're absolutely right about Ringo. This all started long before Aphrodite got interested in our town. We just need to be aware of everything." He says cryptically and strokes his beard. "I think you are doing the right next steps for you. I'll take you out to the ranch. If you don't come back with some of them, Ruby and I will ride out and get you later today. I'll get my gear and meet you at the stables." 

Ruby heads right up to Gonzales room and lets herself in, and then into the mansion. She finds Gonzales and Ginnie working hard on something. "Good afternoon!" she chirps, scaring Ginnie out of her concentration. "Whoops, sorry.  So, what happened to you last night, teacher? You were supposed to come by the Lucky Lady. I want to learn how to do that thing, you know, the one the singer did in New Orleans. It's really important to me. Can we work on it today? Please, I really want to." 

Ruby glances at the pile of papers on the desk and Ginnie's ink stained hands. "Although you do look busy. What are you doing? Oh, and by the way, Miss Florienca had a dream and Jake thought I should tell you, in case you believe in that kind of stuff." She glances at Ginnie and thinks about not continuing, but does anyway. "She's had a couple of dreams. I'm not normally someone who believes in dreams but I had one too and I did what the dream, a goddess actually, told me and my dream came true! Oh, I'm so happy today!" With a goofy grin on her face she plops down in the nearest chair. "But her dream isn't very happy I'm afraid." She continues babbling on, telling Mr. Gonzales about the dream and the possible threat to Flint and Sonoma. 

"Kate is heading out there now I think. She's going to warn them." Ruby sighs. "As happy as I am, I have to admit, I think the Ringo thing is going to happen soon, whatever is going to happen. Nanuet went spying last night and heard some Cowboys say Ringo was coming back here. So we'd all better get prepared. I'm glad you taught me, you know, what you taught me."

Gonzales replies, "I had planned to stop by but then Pedro and Dorita decided to go there and I was afraid that my presence would change the dynamic of their date. They get out so seldom I wanted the night to be perfect. I'm sure that when you went out on dates Ruby you didn't want your Grandfather going along.” 

Ruby says, "For the record, my parents didn't let me go on dates. They always planned on arranging my marriage. And my grandfather, he's well, an important man, and would never have the time or a care to go on dates with me anyway. Plus he's in England." She shrugs, "Someone's got to run the country. Or act like it anyway."

He replies, “Ginnie and I are working on those scrolls. By tomorrow I should have three of them finished, one of you, Kate and Ginnie. I will then teach you their usage. We have another hour or so to go on these. You can stay and help or come back later and I will teach you that spell. It is called Enthrall. What you saw in New Orleans was also used in conjunction with some of the Bardic abilities which I do not know but Madge should be able to teach you."  "Um, sure, if you think I can help you I will," she says happily.

They spend the next two hours working on the scrolls. Ruby is amazed at how easily Ginnie is able to mark out the Atlantean script. She helps with the quills and with a minor enchantment spell that Gonzales teaches her to keep the ink and paper receptive for magic creation. Following that he takes them into the workroom and casts the spells onto the paper itself. He tells the women "There is still one more step but it has to be done later. Thank you Ginnie."   The girl heads off and he begins to work with Ruby on the Enthrall spell.

Ruby comments that she will go see Madge as soon as she can, hopefully today because Sundays are slow. Plus she wants to check on the girls are doing with the planning of the show. She tells Gonzales her plans to go practicing with Jake this afternoon too.   "So, what will you do about Sonoma? What do you think of these dreams?" 

He replies, "I believe in the gods of my people, and that other gods exist as well, but my preference is to rely and depend upon what I know not the will of the divine. So I am not sure of what to think. But if you suspect that Sonoma is in any danger I will go out to the ranch and bring her back here."

"She may be in danger just from being involved in the ranch with Katherine and Nanuet. Even though she has been spending her time out there, Johnny Ringo may know of her association with us. In any case, Kate is going to bring her back."  

Ruby finally breaks back into her smile. "And I thought for sure you'd be curious about my grandfather. Then again, you probably already know.”   "I know nothing about your grandfather. I know very little about your background Ruby, you were so guarded before that I decided not to press you with questions you were not comfortable with. I am assume that our relationship may continue for many years, and probably include several more trips like our recent one to New Orleans, so there will be ample opportunities for you to tell me about yourself when you are ready." 

Ruby scrunches up her nose as she thinks over Gonzales statement. "You are right, especially when I came here, while I wanted things to be different I didn't really have plans on staying. And I am definitely not used to talking about my past. No one else knows or has asked, well, no one except for Jake. I would like to take more trips, the last one was fun, even if it was for less than perfect reasons." 

He states, "Oh we will, there are dozens of places in the world that I have been to and would like to share with my little birds. I look forward to being able to show you around Athens, Jiddah, Madrid and Yaxchilan.   She exclaims, "Oh you have no idea how I look forward to going! Where is Jiddah and" Yaxchilan? I've never heard of either of those places." 

He says, "Jiddah is a city in Arabia, filled with festinating people and things. Magic is freely used there as well.”   The excitement grows on Ruby's face. "Oh Arabia, please promise to take me soon, I so want to go there," Ruby is practically jumping up and down like a little kid asking for candy. "Please," she lays her hand on his arm, "I've heard so many stories, it's so exotic and romantic... Please take us there soon."

He smiles "Relax, calm down. We will go once all of this Cowboy Gang business is over and done with.”   "That is so soon!" Ruby practically jumps into Mr. Gonzales arms to hug him. "I'm so excited!"  He states, "Calm down my golden eagle! Save some of this enthusiasm for the festival. I'm looking forward to a dance.  And in answer to your previous question Yaxhilan is a community along the Usumaacinta River that serves as the border between Mexico and Guatemala. A great Mayan temple stand at that location. It is also not far from Chicozapote Falls. As waterfalls go, there are far bigger and more impressive ones but there is something magical to the water there." 

"Alright," Ruby laughs, "I'll try to calm down. Things have just being going so well for me the past couple of days. It's like a new life or something. Well, since I came here to Promise City really." She squeezes his arm. "And you may even have more than one dance, if I can keep up with you that is," she winks at him. "I must admit, I am looking forward to the festival. I think it will be a good time for all and maybe even bring some of the community together, which would make me very happy. But," she continues thoughtfully, "I'm also not sure about doing it to honor all these gods of Minerva's."

She asks, “So, you are planning to attend the festival? I was thinking of asking the boys from downstairs to play some music, that would be a great way to introduce those not familiar with the Elven way of doing things."   He replies, "I think that would be very interesting. We will have to see what the events for this festival are going to be. I imagine that most will revolve around traditional human activities but there might be some that my race can participate in as well."

She states, "Oh good! Tell me, what kind of events would people of your race like to participate in? I am the entertainment coordinator, Minerva backed me into that," she laughs. "I'd love to make it diverse and maybe even get to try something new."

"My people celebrate through singing, dancing, eating and drinking just like all others, except that the music, songs, food and beverages are traditional to our people. Mexican elvan celebrations usually also include shooting off fireworks, but under the present circumstances of this town that might not be wise."

"I'll try to make sure that Minerva includes some of those things, I mean, how can we have a festival without Dorita's cooking?" Ruby furrows her brows for a moment. "But why would fireworks be a bad idea? That would be a great idea!"   He states, "The town has no fire company or fire fighting equipment. A stray firework could easily turn this town into an inferno. While that might make this Festival a memorable one I don't imagine that would be anybody's preference. "

Ruby thanks Mr. Gonzales with a kiss on the cheek and another hug. "Thank you, teacher, for all the help you have given. I guess tomorrow I will see you to practice that spell with Kate." She nods to Ginnie. "Good job kid! Now I shall be off." With that Ruby bounces out the door. 

As she makes her way further out the Cantina and towards the Lucky Lady she feels something change. Her light and happy mood remains but the air almost feels heavy. Heavy with what, she wasn't sure but as she glances around the city everyone she looks at or hears seems to be experiencing some sort of exaggerated emotion.  Ruby shakes it off as her new view of the world, now that she had someone who truly loved her everything looked different.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 172, “Festival Organizing“, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 12:00 PM *

It is noon when Minerva arrives at the Gay Lady. Sunday is the slowest day of the week for the town's saloons and this saloon hasn't officially opened for business yet. Minerva sees a table with nine men and two woman waiting for her. She knows most of the people at the table. Niles Hoover of the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon and also Hoover's Liquors, Al Brower and Pierre Jaquet of the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon and Haywood Smith of the Silver Dollar Saloon had all attended her morning worship service. 

She has previously met Steve Lord of the Alhambra Saloon , Burton Lumley of the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon, Kate Higgins of the Long Branch Saloon and Evan Adair of the Palace Saloon. She is introduced to Darla Peacock of Peacock's Saloon, Austin Blake of Drover's and Porter Norris of the Indian Head Saloon. She notes that every drinking establishment in town is represented at this table except for the El Parador Cantina. 

"Thank you for coming," Lumley states.  "Buenas Dias, Senors, Senora, “She says nodding her head in welcome. "I see that we are having an impromptu meeting." She looks around the table and counts heads. "I also see that I am not the last to arrive."  "This is all of us," Lumley states. Al Brower interjects "I stopped by the El Parador but Pedro wasn't around and Dorita said she was busy cooking." Adair says, "And Hoover her can represent his saloon."

She states, "Well then, We can begin, although it would be better if Senora Gilson were here as she and Senor Lacy are in charge of co-coordinating everything. Well I do not have time to find them now so, Who would like to start?" She says taking a seat and looking from one to the other expectantly.  Steve Lord says, "Priestess, that's part of the problem, Lacey and Gilson that is." Adair interjects "You've been double-dealing us from the start on this Festival stuff, why else would you put a couple of tea-totelers in charge of it." 

Lumley says, "What my colleague is staying is that the idea of a Festival for Dionysus sounded like a lucrative venture for us but is now looking otherwise. Mr. Lacey is a fine man but will not set foot in an establishment that serves alcohol, Mrs. Gilson does not drink either. They are planning a number of events that do not include our establishments at all, nothing to take place in any saloons until after dark." 

Al Brower says, "And at today's service you spoke against people drinking to excess, which ties in with what my singer Clarisse had said to me last night. She said that you put her in charge of all evening events. Well she's friends with the Vigilance Committee and they've talked her into limiting drinks at the festival to only two per individual." Adair interjects "Yeah, I told you guys this was all just a Vigilance Committee sham from the get go. This Priestess is thick as thieves with those high-and-mighty moral busybodies."

Minerva turns to Adair with a steely look in her eyes. "Senor Adair, When I came to Promise City you accused me of being a prostitute "a peace offering to you" is how I believe that you put it, and now you insist that I am a straight laced prig from the Vigilance Committee. You Senor are a fickle man who's words cannot be trusted! Did I not come to your saloon when I had been in town barely three days to discuss the festival and what it would mean to your business? Yet you made it clear that I was not welcome there. I told you then that I would not waste my time on you and I do not intend to do so now.. However these gentlemen and lady" she says nodding to the others "have legitimate concerns which I will clarify for their benefit, If they can persuade you to keep your mouth shut." 

"Senors and Senora," she says turning her back to Adair, "Given the information that you have acquired, I can certainly understand your concerns. Let me put your minds at ease. First of all Senor Lacey and Senora Gilson are in charge of the 'co-coordinating' of the events. They are not in charge or have authority over the events themselves. The Festival is to be divided up into different parts. baking contests, marksmanship contest, children's games, nightly entertainment etc..

Now, some of these parts are family oriented and it would not be safe have children involved in activities that encouraged alcohol since some might unwisely overindulge in a nectar that they know little about. As for the saloons participation in the festival, it was my understanding that Senor Cook was to speak to the various saloon owners to make sure that the saloons had friendly competitions and various activities which would entice people to come through their doors. 

Perhaps he has not had the opportunity to do so, but it is still the responsibility of each saloon to make sure that they are included in such a way that turns them a profit. Now that you do know what to do you can work out a plan amongst yourselves. As for wine, Senor Hoover assured me that there would be an ample supply on hand. 

She turns to Senor Lumley, "I did not warn people of drinking to excess, Senor. I warned them of drinking wine to excess! The people of Promise city have little experience with wine as it is not produced in these parts. Wine is not like other liquors. It is a product of a god filled with a god's power and influence! I would be remiss in my duties as preacher if I did not educate people on the possible affects of such a nectar. 

As for the Costume Ball which I put Senorita Townsend in charge of...It is my understanding that it will take place out of doors and the guests will move freely through the streets and in and out of the various saloons, so I do not see how that could hurt your businesses. I believe that Senorita Townsend has the expertise to make this Ball an elegant success and I have tried to include everyone who WANTS to be included" she says turning a steely eye on Adair. 

"I must make it clear, I will not accept the exclusion of anyone from participating whether they are saloon owners, Vigilance Committee members or non-humans. This festival is for everyone and so Everyone will have to bend a little and work together. This Festival could be the most profitable event that Promise City has ever seen. It is being advertised in all the neighboring towns and so people will come from all around to attend the Ball as well the more family oriented activities. I might also suggest that someone put up tents outside of town to hold the overflow of people who will attend since All of the hotels will be full."

Adair is about to respond to Minerva but Lumley cuts him off and says, "No, Mr. Cook has not had an opportunity to speak to any of us yet about this. He probably wouldn't be the best one anyone for that task, as I know he has had past disagreements with some of us present here. 

Priestess, all but one of the drinking establishments in town is represented here. Why don't we all sit down right now and spend the next hour or two planning this all out in detail. The sooner we know exactly what is going to take place the easier it will be for us to plan for each of our establishments." 

Pierre says, "Yes, and Mr. Chumbley has spoken to many of us about placing advertisements with him. He plans to print a mid-week paper with details about the upcoming festival and then produce a special edition for each of the two days of the festival. He's offered a special price for anybody who places ads in all three papers, but to do that we first need to know what to say." The Gay Lady's bartender John Hagan has arrived. Lumley tells him "We're staying closed for a while John." He then hands the man $ 20 and says, "Please head over to the Promise City Hotel and bring back enough a lunch for each of us."

Minerva spends the next two hours placating the saloon owners and participating in the planning, making suggestions about food and entertainment. "Senorita West has been approaching various establishments to try and co-ordinate entertainment. You should speak to her regarding this aspect." Inwardly Minerva is fuming, I do not have time for this. Other people are supposed to be dealing with these petty details. I am a priestess of Olympus, not an entertainment director! 

Before she departs she assures the owners that their fears of a two drink limit are unfounded since 1) Wine is an essential element of the celebration of Dionysus and it would be an insult to the god to limit it. 2) Since it is a religious component of the festival, the Ball coordinator, however benign her intent, does not have the authority to make that decision. 3) Even if she did have that authority, which she doesn't, it would be impossible to impose such a limit. and 3) and if it were possible, which it isn't, Since there would be at least 10 times the people frequenting the saloons at any given time, the Festival of Dionysus, would bring with it a huge increase in Saloon business anyway. She finishes by assuring them that she will straighten out this misunderstanding. 

Minerva stops at the Lucky Lady to fill Nanuet in on the latest complication. She is quite frustrated by all the extra work that seems to keep preventing their departure. "I relegated the responsibility for every aspect of this Festival, except the religious component, to somebody. I should not have to be smoothing ruffled feathers, but it seems that the saloon owners, do not have someone to lead them. I had thought that Senor Jake and Senor Hoover were going to speak to them, but they have not and the Festival is less than a week away. "I can not leave just yet. I have to find Senorita Townsend and make sure that she understands her role before we depart. Do you know where I might find her?"

Nanuet says, "I really don't know, last I saw her was with Chester. I don't really keep tabs on her, but let's go look. Maybe Chester knows where she is. I think she lives in one of the boarding houses, but I can't recall which one."   

"Gracias, Nanuet. I know which one she lives in." she says reaching up to kiss him. "I would enjoy your company and when we are done with this business we can be on our way." Minerva and Nanuet walk over to Clarisse’s'. Minerva is still in a rather foul mood as she stands before the door thinking of her wasted morning. She takes a deep breath to clear her mind, reminding herself that perhaps she should have made it clearer to Clarisse what the girl did and did not have the authority to decide on her own. Minerva smoothes her skirt, plasters a cheerful smile on her face and knocks.

Hannah Milford comes to the door of the Double Eagle Boarding House. Minerva recognizes her from the three previous worship services. "Oh, please come in Priestess. You are always welcome at the Double Eagle. Are things not working out for you at the Comstock House? I still have one more available room here if you are interested."   She states, "Gracias, Senora, but life at the Comstock house is lovely. Senor and Senora Lee are very kind to me." 

Minerva and Nanuet explain that they are looking for Clarisse. Hannah tells them which room is hers. They go and knock. Clarisse opens the door. She smiles and says, "Good afternoon, priestess. It's a pleasure to see you. That was a lovely service today. How are preparations for the festival going? The gods will surely be pleased. Where are my manners? Let's go to the sitting room."  Nanuet decides to wait outside the Double Eagle, not wanting to get involved with the politics of the festival. He looks at the sun to determine the time of day.

Minerva follows Clarisse into the sitting room. "I am interested to hear what ideas you have come up with so far for the Costume Ball. It is going to be quite an exciting event." Minerva says pleasantly.  Clarisse replies, "Well, I am thinking that it should begin around 8:00 P.M. or so, as costumes would look more mysterious or interesting under the light of lanterns. 

I am thinking that 8:00 PM would probably also be appropriate as the children's bedtime. We could probably do a children's costume contest in the hour prior to that so that they do not feel left out. Mrs. Kale is planning to open a school, and has a building but it is not furnished yet. I am thinking that the children could spend the night in that building with appropriate adult supervision, that way they would already be acquainted with the building when classes begin, and the parents would not have to worry about their young ones and be able to enjoy the ball. 

The ball itself would last for two-and-a-half hours. We would mark off two blocks of Main Street for it, from Fremont to Front Streets. Seven of the town's eating drinking establishments are along that two block stretch, the Comique, Gay Lady, Lucky Lady, Peacock, Long Branch, Rio Grande and Alhambra. Food and drink would be available in all of those with each participant purchasing food and beverage tokens redeemable at any of those places. That way we could also limit how much each person drinks, since we would not want anybody to overindulge. 

The event would include forty-five minutes of socializing followed by an hour of dancing and then forty-five minutes of awards for the best and most interesting costumes and closing speeches. 

After that the next two-and-a-half hours, from 10:30 PM until 1:00 PM would consist of smaller, more individualized events at the other eating and drinking establishments in town not along Main Street, in order to be fair to everyone."

Jake makes a quick side trip to purchase some dynamite. "I'm headed out to see Flint and he needs another dozen sticks for some project. First time I ever saw a rancher go through so much of this stuff, but you know those dwarves!" Jake says humorously. 

Katherine finds him with his horse ready to go. Shotgun and rifle in their saddle holsters and his duster buttoned up tight. There is some food, water and dynamite stored unseen in the saddle bags. Jake's face is hidden by the midday sun's shadow below his flat brimmed black hat, but Katherine can still see he is smiling. "Fine day for a ride Mrs. Kale. Let us be going."

"Indeed it is," Kate answered with a smile warmer than it had been for some time. Her talk with Mother Jaminez seemed to have lifted her spirits, letting her worry less about Conrad and enjoy the day. A ride was a ride after all. 

Kate began to chatter as they rode out. As Jake answered pleasantly she studied him with a sideways glance. She'd always known he was handsome, it must have been the smile that added the extra something special about him today. "My, it's warm today, isn't it?" she asked and removed the leather duster, followed by the vest. "And it's only early spring. I can't imagine what summer will be like." Kate nudged her horse to ride a little closer to Jake's. 

They continued on and Kate found her palms growing moist. She wiped them on the leather pants and unbuttoned the high collar of her shirt. Her chest felt tight, like it always used to when... Kate pulled up on Meribel's reins and pulled her a bit away from Jake, keeping her eyes to herself as they arrived at the ranch.

Jake and Kate arrive at the ranch. The see that Flint has erected some type of mechanical contraption on top of the hill that seems to be slowly moving in a clockwise location and also has a pipe running down to the stream.   Kate asks, "Flint, what in the world is that?"   He says, "Mechanical prospecting equipment. I still think there are precious metals in that hill!"  

She says, "That I couldn't tell you. But if you find some with that contraption, you'll not only get the silver, you'll might make a fortune selling your invention!" He states, "Nah, too slow for most people. This stream doesn't have the hydro-power to process more than a few hundred pounds of dirt and gravel a day. But it takes me no time, it's almost all automatic. I just have to check and dump out the wire screens an hour or so every day."

She states, "It hasn't, oh, I don't know.... moved by itself or anything, has it? I seem to remember Naki-Yai describing this contraption, and one of the children at the El Parador wanted to see it. I told him I'd bring him if it was safe."   He says, "Bring him out, it's safe. Far safer than the contraptions being used out in California. Those contraptions destroy the land, this actually replenishes it! The sifted soil can be blended in with the natural fertilizer that the animals leave behind to make plantable soil for the sandier sections of our land! We've managed to set up a fifty-foot square section already."

Kate says, "Flint, you and Sonoma are amazing. I'd love to see it. I'll need a tour, this place changes so fast. When does planting begin? I know we'll need all our hands here when the time comes."

Sonoma arrives as Kate asks her question to Flint. She replies "Full fledge planting will be soon I have been waiting for the weather to calm a bit. It has been an unusual year the seedlings for many of the transplantable items were begun shortly after we purchased the land and are in beds along the back of the tunnel and the cellar of the house. I have begun to harden them off but am still slightly afraid of the storm season. 

Direct seeding for grains and hay can begin right before the full moon at the end of the month. I have only limited planted planned for this year but we should be self-sufficient with enough extra to begin making back the investment provided we do not have a disaster. I plan to expand the cash crops next year. This year I though I would mostly concentrate on the animals as that seemed to be what would be most immediately profitable and interested more of the partners."

"Well, horses are where my knowledge is. I had never even thought of crops until you brought it up. It's a very lucky thing you decided to partner. Will you need me to hold off on starting the school so I can help with the planting?"

Jake notes that there are considerably more animals present than he expected, far more than just those recently acquired from the Cowboy Gang.  On the ride out, Jake and Katherine chat randomly. Several times he looks over his shoulder back at Promise City. "I wonder if Ruby is all right." When Katherine questions him further he says, "Oh, I know she is fine with the old coot. Just jumpy I guess." 

Jake chats with Sonoma and Flint for a few minutes, each time the conversation comes around to what Ruby is up to regarding the festival, their trip to tombstone, and the saloon changes she is planning.  "Anything else you need Katherine? I am supposed to meet Ruby soon. We'll look for you, and if we don't see you we will ride out later."  

"No, I think I'll be fine for now," Kate said with a warm smile. Standing just a bit closer than was really necessary, Kate laid her hand on his arm for a moment, then pulled it away as if he was on fire. "By the gods," she muttered and grabbed Jake's arm to pull him away. "There is something wrong here," she said, keeping her voice down. "All you can think about is Ruby, more so than usual, and all I can think about is touching you."

Jake grins from ear to ear and says, "So what did you think was wrong?" Kate caught herself sliding her hand up his arm and snatched it away. "Jake, I'm not kidding. I have never looked at you this way before today. Considering what we were talking about earlier, don't you think it's strange?"   She started pacing a few short steps back and forth. "I got rid of my pendant, why am I feeling this? Does she have some other way of manipulating me?"

Jake frowns a bit and then laughs. "You could have kept that little nugget to yourself." Jake strokes his beard several times and an evil grin comes over his face. He grabs at Katherine and embraces her tightly and gives her a warm kiss on the lips. Before she can react, he pushes her away and leaps into his saddle. 

Laughing he says, "I'm sure you'll be mad at me later. I think I know why you feel that way, I'm off to see what I can do about it. Sorry for the tease, Katherine Kale. I couldn't help myself, but you need another funny story." As his horse starts away, Jake pulls up and calls out, "I do care for you like a sister though." With that he gallops away laughing like a fool.

"Jake, you ass!" she shouted after him with a laugh. He really was rather charming, in his own way. She waited a moment until she got her breath again, then went back over to Flint and Sonoma.   Sonoma watched as Jake grabs Kate and kisses her then rides off in a cloud of dust  “You know that is the same look I got from Nanuet when I kissed him what is going on?  I thought Jake was with Ruby"

"He is with Ruby. I..." Kate looked at Sonoma and remembered Mother Jimenez’s warning. "He was just giving me a hard time... I think. There are all sorts of oddities going on just now. I was hoping I could convince you to ride back into town with me later, Sonoma. Jake doesn't want me riding alone because of the Cowboy Gang. I can get you up to speed about them today."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 173, “High Emotions“, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 1:00 PM *

Minerva waits patiently while Clarisse describes at length her vision of how the festival should go.   She then begins her reply, “Eight O’clock sounds like a good time to begin but I do not think that it is appropriate to ask Senora Kale to offer her building. It is still under renovation and I am fairly certain that she will not want others using it. 

Senorita, I can see that you have given this a lot of consideration but you must keep leave the religious aspects of the festival to me. You must keep in mind that this is not just an ordinary Party. It is the most important Religious festival of the year. To truly honor Dionysus, It must last at least until after midnight and I must insist that we not risk insulting him by regulating the consumption of wine, Dionysus is known to have a temper and may make our crops and our livestock unfertile if we were to anger him. It would definitely not be in the best interest of the town to provoke him. 

As I explained at services this morning, Wine is no ordinary liquor it is a product of a god. I have attempted to educate the masses as to it's possible effects, but part of the reason for it's consumption is to open oneself up to the voice of the god. The responsibility for it's consumption must be left up to the individual. After all, they are not children, unable to use their own judgment.  As for marking off the streets and limiting access to only certain establishments? I am sorry but that would be unfair to a large portion of the businesses in town. No, The Costume Ball must be free and include all who wish to attend. I will not deny business to those who do not fall in the parameters that you have suggested.  Now please, tell me, what sort of decorations have you come up with? and Have you had the opportunity to make up flyers yet?  

Clarisse replies, "No Priestess, I have been planning out the ball. I understand what you are saying about wine, but it would be awful if people were to overindulge in drinking other spirits. That could lead to improper behavior and that would be disrespectful to the other gods."  Minerva replies, "It would not be any different than it is on any other night. We cannot deny the merchants in town their business. Besides, I am sure that Deputy Marshall Martin, will keep the rowdy’s in line. He is such a commanding figure, do you not agree?"

Clarisse answers, "Oh, Chet...Deputy Marshall Martin is a wonderful man! But there are only five lawmen in this town and hundreds of people will be attending. If you can at least focus the events in a concentrated area then they would be able to supervise, but if you have things taking place simultaneously all over town without any limits on alcoholic consumption then chaos will reign. Mrs. Shultz had very stern warnings about tempting the Fates with too much disorder."   Minerva replies, "Senorita, Do you respect my judgment as a Priestess of Olympus?"

Clarisse is taken back by the rebuke. She lowers her head and says softly "Please forgive me."   Minerva says to Clarisse: "Senorita Townsend, I ask that you trust my judgment as a Priestess of Olympus. I know that I have placed you in an awkward position by asking you to run this committee, since others, who have hardened their hearts to him, may be whispering in your ear that Dionysus does not deserve to be recognized. That is quite untrue .Dionysus is far older than most other gods and is the only one to have been reborn. It is for this reason that it would be unwise not to pay him his due. He is a very powerful god." 

"B...b...but Priestess," the young woman stammers. "That is not what they teach back in the East. The Priests at the Church, and Mrs. Schultz, they explained how Dionysus and Pan, they are the left-over gods. The only reason that the great gods of Olympus allow such degradation and vice to even exist is to be able to attract the heathens to the church, so that they can then learn about the more proper deities."

"It is not polite to refer to those who are innocent of our ways as heathens, Clarisse. Is a child to be considered a heathen because he cannot recite the names of the Twelve Powers?" she says in a mildly chastising tone. "I can see why you are confused if that is what you were taught, but to say that Dionysus, one of the oldest and most revered gods on the mount is a 'left-over god' ?,well your teachers have gone too far in their prejudices. It is lucky for you that I am here to set you straight before he turns his wrath on you for such blasphemy. But you did not know the error of your ways, so I would not fret if I were you. Perhaps that is why it was the gods will that you run the ball? It will give you the opportunity to set things right with him."





Minerva places her hand on Clarisse's shoulder and with a beaming smile says "I chose for you, Clarisse, for this most important task because I have great faith that you will head the will of he god and honor him well by throwing him a party such as has never been seen before. Now I must be going and I may be away for a day or so, but please come and visit me as I am quite anxious to hear all about your plans!" 

Minerva gives Clarisse a big hug and leaves. Nanuet is waiting outside to walk her back to the Lucky Lady. "I think that went rather well," she musses,"…but we will shall see. Let us hurry before someone else finds a need for me."   Nanuet follows Minerva back to the Lucky Lady. 

As Ruby makes her way further out the Cantina and towards the Lucky Lady she feels something change. Her light and happy mood remains but the air almost feels heavy. Heavy with what, she wasn't sure but as she glances around the city everyone she looks at or hears seems to be experiencing some sort of exaggerated emotion. 

Ruby shakes it off as her new view of the world, now that she had someone who truly loved her everything looked different.  Back at the Lucky Lady Ruby takes a seat and waits for Jake. Minerva happens to wander into the Lucky Lady. "Afternoon Minerva, why haven't you left yet?"

Minerva still frazzled from her visit with Clarisse and out of patience snaps at Ruby, "So why haven't you approached the saloon owners yet? The festival is less than a week away!” "Why should I have to approach the saloon owners?” Ruby replies, “They have absolutely nothing to do with arranging entertainment."  Minerva exclaims, "Well were exactly do you think that the entertainment is going to be held and who is going to do the entertaining?" 

Ruby replies, “This is supposed to be a town festival and the entertaining is supposed to be occurring outside on the stage that Chester is supposed to be building. We can’t choose one saloon over another! And I’m going to be doing the entertaining, with Madge and her girls.” 

Minerva answers, "Don't you think that it would be fairer to offer all the saloons the same opportunity to be involved? As you said it is a town festival. Some of the other saloons may grumble if only saloon involved in the entertainment was the Lucky Lady, especially since the entertainment coordinator is one of the owners. Adair just accused me of pulling a sham in conjunction with the Vigilance Committee and he doesn't have any reason to dislike me. I can't imagine what he would accuse the Lucky Lady of.” 

Ruby says, “Um, Madge is from the Gay Lady Saloon. Priestess, I don’t think you have learned much of this town in your couple of weeks here. The only other saloons in town with entertainment, that isn’t prostitution, and I’m assuming that isn’t what you mean by entertainment, is the Comique, which we share Clarisse, and the Palace and as I’m not allowed in there and Mr. Adair wants to kill me so I’m not likely to deal with him. I suppose I could go there anyway and try to get some of their second rate singers to help out. If that will make you feel better I will.” 

Ruby thinks about her next words carefully, “Look, you came here to Promise City, got an idea for a festival, then dumped all the responsibility on everyone else. YOU are the priestess and this is YOUR festival. You are responsible for taking charge of it, not us. And you should especially not be complaining about how people are going about the tasks YOU assigned everyone, even without some of them agreeing to do so. So you can’t complain if people don’t do things the way you want them done.” 

Minerva's voice rises a bit higher "I did not come up with an idea for a festival anymore than I came up with the idea for a desert ceremony. It is the will of the gods and as the preacher of this community; I am insuring that the people honor the gods properly. And, it is not MY festival to run. The responsibility belongs to the townspeople. It is their town that will benefit! I do not stand to gain anything but a headache from any of this. My JOB is to guide them, not to be part of every damned committee for every damned activity that someone comes up with! Now I hear a rumor that they want to include fencing matches and I'm sure that somehow someone will try to make THAT my responsibility also!” 

"Their town? I thought this was your town too. You can always cancel this festival if it’s getting to be too much responsibility for you.” Ruby huffs. “Maybe you should have made that clearer at the beginning then. I agreed to help you out and do you a favor, not honor your gods!" Ruby snaps back, "You put people who you barely know in charge of events that can ruin the whole thing! Like Clarisse taking care of the costume ball. She will ruin it and take all the fun out!" 

Minerva eyes widen in frustrated surprise. "You wanted to run the Ball?! How was I to know that you wanted to run the Ball? I had to put a gun to your head to convince you to head the entertainment!”  Ruby says, “I didn’t say I wanted to organize the costume ball. But it was my idea and I wanted it to be fun for everyone.”   Minerva replies, "Then why don't you do the neighborly thing and offer to lend a hand?"   Ruby says, “It will not work out for Clarisse and I to work together. This I know for sure. I’m trying to help YOU here Minerva and as far as I’m concerned I’m already leading a hand, more than I would do for most others.” 

Minerva is frustrated and angry from dealing with the saloon owners and Clarisse. It seems that everyone wants a piece of her, but she appalled when she realizes that she is now yelling at her friend and the fight goes out of her like a deflated balloon.  She takes a deep breath, suddenly bone weary, and speaks more gently, "Ruby, forgive me, por favor, I do not mean to take my frustrations out on you. You just happen to be in the line of fire,” She says with a sheepish grin. "I know that you mean well, but the Ball is a full time commitment and Clarisse has more time to focus on it and, well, I was trying to involve her for Senor Chester's sake. He seems quite smitten with her and I thought that perhaps I had found a way to make her fit in.” 

“I must also admit that I am using her as a way to extend an olive branch to the Vigilance Committee. It would be unfair of me to exclude anyone from the festival planning, including the Vigilance Committee and Clarisse is the easiest one of that bunch to deal with. For all of her bluster she is still quite willing to follow orders. She is young and her schooling has trained her to respect the wishes of a 'Priestess of Olympus.' She is so thrilled to be able to plan the theme, send out flyers, and decorate. And she can work with Senor Chester overseeing the building of the dance floors." 

Ruby relaxes at Minerva’s apology. “Clarisse is not on the Vigilance Committee, she just attends the meetings. I don’t know how that is going to help do anything but ruin the party. I’ve never seen her thrilled about anything, she is quiet and reserved.” Ruby continues, "In my mind the ball is dancing in the street with costumes and music. There is no etiquette required. That would certainly keep people away, this is a town full of miners, what do they know about etiquette? And I have had much more training in that area than Clarisse anyway!" 

Minerva answers, “Si, I agree with you, you do have more training, but you are already organizing the entertainment and with the imminent war with the Cowboy Gang, to distract you more would be dangerous for us all. Ruby we need you to stay focused on figuring out a way to keep the town safe from Johnny Ringo.”   “How did I get in charge of protecting the town from Johnny Ringo?” Ruby sighs, “Well, I know what you mean anyway. I have just been looking forward to the dance and I don’t have much faith in Clarisse to make everyone feel welcome, myself included.” 

"We never seem to have any difficulty making our own fun, I am sure that next weekend will be no exception!" Minerva chuckles.  She adds, “By the way I must apologize to you and Senor Jake for my blowing up after the sermon this morning. But that horrible dream was still so fresh in my mind, and when Senor Jake tried to cheer my by making light of it... well,” she shrugs her shoulders sheepishly, “I guess I just snapped. I seem to be quite emotional lately! Is this a normal part of love?” 

“Luckily Jake isn’t the kind of man to get easily insulted about things like that. It’s fine, we know you are under a lot of stress. I can imagine the dream must have been horrible. We’ll all be glad when this is over, one way or the other.”  Finally Ruby smiles and embraces her friend, “Yes, love makes you crazy and makes you do crazy, crazy things. You can’t think straight when real love is involved and it gets you in plenty of trouble.”  

When Ruby embraces Minerva, Minerva can feel that something is wrong.  She pulls back and searches Ruby's face. “The pendant, you gave it to Senor Jake didn't you? I can feel its absence, Ruby. I think that you must get it back."  “Why? It’s mine to do with what I will. What difference does it make?”  Minerva replies, “I do not know but something is wrong. But, there is something about you that is not quite right! "I do not care for you to hug me. It is quite unpleasant!"

Ruby is taken aback. "What? Are you feeling ok?" Ruby reaches out to touch Minerva's arm. "I am happy today because Aphrodite has given me what I wanted. That is what is different about me, how can you say that is not right. It's the most right and natural thing in the world." Ruby furrows her brows. "But why would you insult me so and say it is unpleasant to be near me?"

Minerva jumps back, “Por Favor, Ruby Do not touch me!" I do not know what is happening and I am not trying to insult you, but euuuu! She says as if trying to get bugs off of her. "Something is very, very wrong!"   "And you think it's the pendant?" Ruby says insulted anyway. "What a poor excuse. I think you're just mad about me giving you my mind about your festival. But if that's the way it is..." She reaches towards Minerva and rips the pendant off her neck. "Any better?" she asks with a raised eyebrow.

Nanuet had followed Minerva back to the Lucky Lady. When she began her conversation with Ruby he continued the work that he had started earlier and apparently remained unnoticed. He begins to worry about two women as they squabble with each other but becomes particularly concerned with Minerva when she remarks about the presence of Ruby being unsettling. 

"Now Minerva, what has come over you. That is just not right!" He walks over to her and spins her around. "What has come over you? This is unlike you. Snapping at everyone and then telling Ruby her mere presence disturbs you. Perhaps the festival has overwhelmed you."

Nanuet spins Minerva around just as Ruby pulls the pendant from her neck. "Get your hands off of me! I am not trying to insult her! Something is Wrong, I tell you! When she touches me it is as though desert beetles are crawling all over me! Do you not feel it? Touch her yourself and you will see. You do not understand, Nanuet. she gave away the Pendant!"

Jake rides hard into town and over to the El Parador looking for Senorita Florencia. Not finding her there he heads back to the Lucky Lady.   Jake walks into the Lucky Lady to see Ruby, Minerva and Nanuet speaking loudly and gesticulating wildly. It does not look pretty. "What in Hades is going on here!" he yells loudly and walks into the middle of them. 

"Nanuet, quick pour some drinks. Minerva, I need to talk to you NOW, out that door. Ruby," Jake grabs her and kisses her passionately, "I love you. Sit down."  Ruby's smile returns to her face as soon as she sees Jake. She had been seconds away from throwing Minerva out of her saloon. Instead she does as Jake says and sits at the table, waiting for her drink. 

Jake grabs Minerva's arm and drags her out the back door.   Nanuet spins between Jake and Minerva and confusion overwhelms him as Jake practically dragged Minerva away.  Nanuet does as Jake says as he seems to be the only one making any kind of sense and heads to the bar to start pouring drinks. "Miss Ruby I apologize for Minerva's behavior. She is not herself. I don't know what is wrong but there is something strange and unnatural going on."  She glances at Minerva's pendant, still in her hand. "What is going on Nanuet?" 

Ruby exclaims, "She needs to apologize for herself, but I appreciate the gesture." Ruby throws the pendant on the table. "What is going on around here? When I was walking earlier it seemed like everyone was under some sort of spell, so happy, so sad, so angry." Ruby shrugs. "Me, I'm happy," she smiles then drinks her whiskey. "Sit with me, Nanuet."

Nanuet pours four drinks and carries them over to the table where Ruby is sitting. He does not sit however but begins pacing back and forth. "I don't know what is going on. Minerva comes to me this morning speaking of these horrible dreams. I calmed her down and we spent some time together just enjoying the morning. Then since her sermon she has been exploding at everybody and then telling you that you make her skin crawl. I have no clue what is going on but I know I don't like it." 

He steps up to the table, grabs a drink and slams it back quickly. "I'm going to need another one of these."  "Me too." She takes Jake's and drinks it down. "Maybe you should go after Minerva, you know her better than anyone. How could she say that about me? I don't understand."

Jake drags Minerva, who is still yelling and trying to pull away from him, out the door. All he can make out is something about Ruby and the pendant.  "Yes, yes," and he gently pushes her up against the wall in back of the Lucky Lady. He unbuttons his duster and then starts unbuttoning his shirt.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 174, “Have you gone mad?”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 1:30 PM *

Sonoma tells Kate, “When Nanuet was last here I got the feeling that he needed his space so I decided to do as he asked and make the ranch as profitable as possible. He seemed uncomfortable with my affection so I took that to mean that I was moving too fast with our relationship. I realize that as an elf things often move much slower than with human relationships and we hadn't even know each other for very long before things just felt right for me with him. I realized that I had moved far too quickly because I had gotten use the to pace of humans living in Promise city. I thought it would be much better for me to stay out here and let some time pass before I talked with him again. I care for him greatly and do not want to push him away by seeming too forward.”

Kate replies, "Sonoma, being human, it's hard for me to understand the slower pace elves would take. To me, Ruby and Jake took it very fast. When I met Tom I knew there was something, but it was months before we even spent time alone together. Well, as alone as society allows, and more than a year before we became engaged. 

I don't know Nanuet's mind, dear. I think he's confused, and perhaps things did happen too fast for him. He lived for one purpose for a long time, and when that purpose was fulfilled he was at a loss. Then a pretty, intelligent, warm girl comes along and sets his mind to reeling. Perhaps time is what he needs. But that doesn't need to stop you from riding back with me tonight. We don't have to see Nanuet. You can visit your great-grandfather, and Ginnie would be excited to show you everything she's learned."

Sonoma replies, “It is very kind of you to say that.  I set Nanuet's mind reeling for he does the same with my heart. I do miss him greatly and wish to be with him however I do not want him to feel that I am chasing him if he needs time away to be with his friends. I have been away from town for a long time and do wish to see what Ginnie has learned and I should bring Dorita some of the spring lamb... Give me a little while to get everything arranged and I will return with you to town.”

Kate replies, "There's no great hurry. I have some work to do here, and then I'll help you get things together," Kate said and hugged Sonoma. Kate took a few steps closer to Flint where he had gone to give the ladies some privacy. "Flint, has Naki-yai been here lately?"   He lowers his head and says in a sad voice "No, my Etenia is gone. She went back to the Apache and did not return. I can only presume that they did not approve of our going into town for those several days."

"I'm sorry Flint," Kate said sincerely, putting her hand on his shoulder. "I like her very much and had hoped to see her. I must speak to the Apache today, do you know how she usually went back?"   "I never really paid attention to where she came from or went to. Mostly, off that way," he said, sadly waving. 

"It's alright, Flint. I think I'll save my visit to the Apache for tomorrow. I'm going to get Sonoma into town. I'm sorry to leave you with the chores for the day, but I'm sure you can handle it. I'll get Sonoma back to you soon." Kate patted the dwarf's shoulder and ran after Sonoma. "Let me help you get ready and we can go into town."

Kate helped Sonoma put together her packages, finding that handling raw meat was an excellent cure for the last vestiges of the desire that had been trying overcome her in Jake's presence.  The two women went out and packed up their horses. "There. I'm sure your family will be glad to see you. I don't work tonight, so we can have a nice night at the El Parador. Are you ready to go Sonoma?"

Sonoma replies, “I guess so although I feel that I should stay at the ranch because I feel bad about leaving Flint with all the animal chores.  However, I guess it might be time for me to go back at least for a little while.  Who knows? Maybe if we're both at the Cantina Nanuet be more like himself.  The walks were very nice,” Sonoma says with a faraway look in her eyes and a blush coming to her cheeks.

"Yes, I remember going for walks and rides with Tom. Those quiet times were some of my favorite times, when there is nothing to do but enjoy one another's company."   Kate kept talking as they mounted up and got moving, careful not to challenge any thoughts of love Sonoma had. 

In town, Chester spent the earlier part of the afternoon drawing up plans for the stage. They're crude, but get the general idea across. He goes to the lumberyard to see Mr. Cassidy. Cassidy takes a look at the plans and laughs. "Not much experience with woodworking, Marshall? Give it to me and come back tomorrow. I'll draw these up proper like and figure out how much lumber you need. OK?"  "That's fine. I also need a podium for the award ceremony. Can you do that, too?"  He replies, "I should have some pre-drawn plans around somewhere." 

Chester stops by to visit Clarisse. "What's wrong, Clarisse?"   She buries her face into his shoulder. "I think I've disappointed the priestess. She thought I was favoring certain businesses and she didn't like the idea of restricting drinking."  Chester pats her back. "There, there. This is a big event for her. All the town will be watching. She just wants the festival to honor the gods properly. I'll talk to her later."

Chester walks into the Lucky Lady. "Is Minerva around. I want to talk to her. She has Clarisse upset over this ball."  Ruby replies, "She's not feeling well right now Chet. It's not a good time." 
Ruby points to a chair. "How's the new job going? You missed our fun last night, I thought you were going to join us."

Chester takes the seat. "It's going well. I was keeping an eye on all the saloons. The boxing was fun to see. That Finnegan is some fighter. The challengers didn't stand a chance. I told Nanuet about Foote. Did he follow him? After the fight, there was something called the dance of the veils or something like that." He blushes. "It was very, um, nice. But don't tell Clarisse that. Anyway, at the end of the dance, the dancer said 'acolyte' and mentioned Aphrodite. It was like I was in a dream. Weird, huh?

Ruby's eyes widen. "Dance of the Veils? I may had heard about that..." She looks at Chester curiously, "Since when is the Dance of the Veils part of a lawman's duty, Chet?"  He replies, "Um, er, I was looking for trouble at the Palace. I had to stay. It's my job." He gives an unconvincing grin.   She raises an eyebrow at him.  

While she is waiting for his response, she picks up Minerva's pendant and puts it around her neck. "There, for safe keeping. Now she won't be able to get it back so easily," Ruby says out loud with a shake of her head.   Chester comments, "That's funny. The dancer last night had a necklace too. Hers had a long diamond on it, though. While I was watching it, I felt sleepy." 

Outside, as Jake has backed Minerva up against a wall and begins to unbutton his shirt she  exclaims, "Senor Jake What are YOU DOING?”    Nanuet hears Minerva yelling something from behind the saloon. He puts the glass down on the table and runs to the back of the saloon. He sees Minerva struggling to make her way back inside and sees Jake working the buttons no his shirt. 
"Just what in Hades is going on here? Minerva are you OK? Jake what's going on?"  Ruby hears that and stands.  Chester gets up from his chair. "Ruby, I better see what's going on."   She says, "I'm going with you. Minerva must be going mad." She follows Chester out the door.

Minerva slaps Jake soundly across the face This entire town has gone loco!" Minerva continues to try to break away and make her way back to Ruby.  "Ow!" Jake yells. "Damn you women, can't you make up your mind whether you are going to slap me or kiss me!" He pushes her back again towards the wall. "Look at me! Where in Hades did you get these things?" He says waving the olive leaf pendant that hangs around his neck.

"Why you dirty @#$%^&, Get YOUR HANDS OFF OF ME!" Minerva claws at him and yells for help.   Jake covers his face and ducks, "No, wait, listen, ow!"  Minerva, now furious continues to fight like a wildcat.   Jake steps back still covering his head.   Chester headed out the kitchen to see Minerva hits Jake. "

"Don't you think," Jake says ducking and the blood running down his cheek, "that you have," he ducks another swing, "caused enough," and then she whacks him across the temple and he falls backwards, "trouble."  “I have caused trouble!” She yells as she slaps him again, “Who do you think you are?!...dragging me out to the back of the saloon to have your way with me!?”   "I don't see how you can think that," he says lying in the dirt with blood trickling down his cheek. "It seems like nothing is going my way."

Chester yells, “What are you doing? Stop that.” He tries to separate the pair.  Nanuet forces himself between the two and screams at the top of his lungs. "STOP THIS NONSENSE!" Then grabs Minerva's arms and forces them to her sides. "Everybody inside now. No more secrets, no more going off anywhere. Everybody inside and take a seat!"     "LET GO OF ME!" she yells and kicks Nanuet for good measure "I AM NOT DONE WITH HIM YET!

Nanuet is unable to maintain his hold on Minerva after she kicks him. He does his best to keep her away from Jake. "Chester, get Jake inside." he says struggling with Minerva. "She needs to calm herself down."  Minerva exclaims, "Have you gone mad?  He was taking his clothes off! Look at his shirt! He had me pinned against the wall! Nanuet Let Go Of ME!"   Jake exclaims, "No, wait, listen... didn't I already say that?" He wipes his cheek and looks at his blood stained hand. "Yuck."

Ruby sees Minerva acting uncontrollably and Jake's scratched face. She quickly glances around the street to make sure no one is looking then starts an incantation.  Minerva's face goes blank and she begins to collapse. Nanuet's reflexes are quick and he manages to catch her before she strikes the ground.  Ruby states, "Thank goodness. What in Hades is wrong with her?? She just went crazy..." Ruby moves towards Jake and touches his face gently. "Are you alright?"  "Ouch." He winces. "Help me up."  As he gets to his feet he mumbles, "There never seems to be any middle ground with me." He points to the saloon, "Let's go inside I need that drink."

Chester reaches for Jake, when Minerva collapses. "What just happened? Is she OK? Jake what is going on. I hear yelling, then I find you bleeding and Minerva hitting people."  Nanuet states, "OK, give me some space!" Nanuet carries Minerva inside and lays her down on the ground as gently as possible. "Somebody get me some water!" he says, the words choked by his emotions. He begins checking her over for any obvious signs of why she collapsed.   "She's fine!" Ruby exclaims, "I put her crazy ass to sleep."  She reaches out her hand to Jake and helps him up. 

They all head back inside.  Jake says, "Chet, I needed to talk to her quickly before everyone else came out." He sits down with a grimace. "I guess she didn't like my manners." The olive leaf pendant hangs loose from his unbuttoned shirt. He motions to Ruby to come sit with him, "But bring a drink."   Ruby fetches Jake a whiskey and sits on his lap before handing him the drink. She takes a clean napkin and licks it, then cleans off his face. "Not so bad, just a scratch."

Nanuet says to Ruby, "So you just put her to sleep? Just like that? How do I wake her up? She's not crazy, something is influencing her. You know this is not how she acts!"  Jake takes a sip of whiskey and winces slightly at having his cheek cleaned. "When you think it is safe to wake up Miss Wildcat there, go ahead. I don't want to have to explain this twice." He notices Ruby is wearing an olive leaf pendant.  He asks, "You have another one?"  She replies, "It's hers. I yanked it off her neck when she went crazy. She seemed to think me giving mine to you had something to do with the fact that I made her skin crawl."

Ruby says, "Maybe she needs to sleep it off. Yes, I put her to sleep! She was screaming and attacking people, you included. If it was someone else doing that to us we would shoot them. It's simple to wake her up, just shake her. But give her a few moments." Ruby grabs the glass from Jake and takes a drink before handing it back. "Well, what could it be? Did she get poisoned somehow?"

Chester asks Ruby, "Where did you get those necklaces? Maybe they're causing this."  "Ruby, would you take it off please?" Jake looks serious. "Just put it on the table."  "Why?" she states.   "As far as I can tell she is physically fine." Nanuet says still kneeling over her. "What else could make her act like this. She must be under a spell of some sort. Removing the necklace didn't seem to make a difference and you are wearing one now without a problem, the same one she wore as a matter of fact."

Jake states, "I don't know for sure, but that one does not belong to you. This one does." He points to the one around his neck. "I promised you I would wear it and I am. So humor me and take that one off."  He looks at Nanuet. "Unfortunately, we will need the priestesses help to figure it out. I don't know if I'll survive that again though."

Ruby states, "I only put it on to keep her from getting at it." Ruby pulls Minerva's necklace off and throws it on the table. "The effects won't last long. If you think you are ready to contain her, wake her up now. Or if you think we should leave then we will."

Nanuet states, "I isn’t waking her up with either of you two present that's for sure. How long will your spell last Ruby?"   Jake states, "My good sense tells me that is a fine idea, except we need to get to the bottom of this soon before somebody really gets hurt." He winces again as Ruby cleans his cheek. "Somebody else."  

Ruby kisses his cheek. "There all better baby. Now I have something I need to go do. I promised I would do it so I have to. But I'll be back soon." Ruby kisses Jake on the lips. "Maybe you should go for a walk and let them handle this when Minerva wakes up."  Chester suggests, “How about you go to the other side of the room before Nanuet wakes her up?"  Jake says, "Ok, Ok, I'll come back in a little while."  

Nanuet suggests, "Maybe it's best if you leave the room. Or I guess I could take her upstairs to another room and wake her there. Let me do that, so she is not in the same surroundings when she wakes up. Sorry about that scratch Jake." Nanuet scoops Minerva up gently trying his best not to wake her. "That's twice in a few minutes that I've had to apologize for her, I wish I knew what was going on." Nanuet heads to his room and lays Minerva on the bed.

Nanuet turns back after laying Minerva down and gently shuts the door to avoid making noise. He kneels down next to her and begins a prayer, asking his ancestors to relieve Minerva of any ills that are inflicting her either physically or mentally. He prays for her well being and health, for her protection and for her safety. He breathes deeply and then attempts to shake her awake. 

Chester mutters, "How is she? I hope that spell doesn't last long. She'll be mad when she gets up, though."  Jake buttons up his shirt and moves the leaf inside of it. "I'll head over to see Conrad Booth. Maybe he'll be there and not punch me out."  Ruby says, "Good idea, let's go." They walk outside together.  She then comments, "That was very strange."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 175, “Aphrodite’s Priestess”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 2:00 PM *

Jake tells Ruby, "Yes, everyone is acting strange." He decides it is not the right time to tell her that Katherine was attracted to him. "If you are feeling strange, just come back to the saloon. I'll be back soon."   She replies, "So will I."  Ruby decides now is the time to try to visit the Palace Saloon, to get her mind off of Minerva's crazy behavior. She fixes her hair, adjusts her bosom and heads over. She walks right up to the door and waits to be greeted. 

Thankfully the three faces she hopes to avoid seeing - Evan Adair, Kitty Trent and Deacon McCoy are not there. The place is almost deserted, with bartender Dave Carleen being behind the bar and one working girl on duty. There are only two customers sitting at a table talking to each other in slurred speech.  Ruby wanders in casually and walks up to the bar. "A whiskey please." While she waits she makes sure to lean forward on the bar just a little bit. "So, is there anyone around here I can speak to about getting some entertainment?" 

He replies, "Evan and Kitty aren't around at the moment. Hold on." He yells to the woman in the room "Hey Fannie, head upstairs and see if Little Britches is up yet!" The woman does as instructed.   Five minutes pass and a young woman comes walking down the stairs. Ruby had seen her around town and in the Palace two months earlier but there is something different about her now. Ruby sees a glow around the woman and a sense of warmth and passion that she has only felt once before, in the ceremony with Minerva and Kate a few nights earlier. 

She then sees that the woman has in her hand a red rose almost identical to that of Ruby's, including the special coating that it received in the ceremony.  Ruby approaches her, and with a slight bit of awe in her voice she speaks. “Good afternoon, I’m Ruby, Ruby West.” She extends her hand to the woman.  The woman gives Ruby a deep hug and says "Sister!" Ruby feels warmth and happiness in response despite the sense of confusion by the woman's actions. 

Ruby hugs her back, although reluctantly. “Have we met before? And if I might ask, where did you get that rose?”   "We are sisters...followers of Aphrodite. One minute please." She stops and turns to the two men at the table and says, "Out, be gone from my sight." The two men stand and stagger out the door. She then turns to the bartender and says "You were not invited to witness this private moment either. Please leave and lock the door behind you." He does as instructed, leaving them alone in the Palace's main room. 

Ruby stares at the woman in wonder. “How did you do that?”  She replies, "The Gods can have a strong influence on a weak mind"   Ruby looks at her with wide eyes. “I should warn you, I’m not supposed to be in here. Mr. Adair doesn’t like me.”  The woman replies, "I am not overly fond of him myself. But he can serve Aphrodite just as any other man in this town can. His saloon is now my Temple, and a worthy Temple it is. All followers of Aphrodite are welcome here. Please feel free to come and join us for our worship service next Sunday." 

Ruby asks, “What is it that you do to serve Aphrodite? She asked me to honor her and I have been trying to think of something appropriate. She has given me what she knew I wanted and I need to thank her in return. I’m not sure I want to wait until next Sunday. Besides, he won’t let me in. He’s actually tried to kill me.”  The woman replies,  "He will not any longer, I will not allow it. You can help me honor her by making this community one of Love, dedicated to the Love of our Goddess! The time is near! The festival next weekend will bring great praises to Aphrodite and make this place a beacon of worship to her!” 

Ruby stands blinking at the woman. “Well...I have been trying to bring some couples together. And I have taught my boyfriend what love is about. What is it you do during services? The services of the priestess Minerva are rather boring. I’m not really the church going type.”  The woman replies, "At services we sing and dance and tell the men how to honor the Goddess! My acolytes and I use the time to plan against those who would oppose the Goddess of Love and her church, the closed-minded prudes on the Vigilance Committee, and our enemy, Ares the God of War and his hand-picked priest of this region Johnny Ringo." 

Ruby smiles, “I can do all of those things. It seems our goals are the same.” Ruby pauses in thought. “But Johnny Ringo is a priest of Ares? I thought he was a wizard. He has been my enemy for some time and I would like nothing more than to destroy him.”   She says, "I am not aware that he knows any wizardry? Only that he is a follower and priest of the War God. Our goals are the same, I am glad that we found one another sister. I sense that you could be the strongest of all of my acolytes! Your singing will honor the Goddess!" 

“Maybe he’s been a priest all along and we’ve been wrong?” Ruby thinks out loud. “But no, he has spell books…” She shakes her head. “What is it you want me to do...Miss… I don’t even know your name!”   

She replies, “"It is not what I want but what the Goddess Aphrodite wants. You need to ask her that yourself, although I can help you to do that. But first, I wish to know more of you. Come, help yourself to anything over at the bar and join me."  The woman heads to the bar and opens up a new bottle of red wine, pouring it into a long thin glass. She then heads over towards a long red-velvet couch with silk pillows and reclines on it.

Ruby leans over the bar and helps herself to the Kentucky Bourbon. She joins the woman, sitting on the edge of the couch. She pours herself a generous glass. "What do you want to know?"  She says, "I am curious how long you have worshipped the Goddess and what brought you here to this community."

Ruby says, "I don't think you could say I worship the goddess. I had this dream, only recently. When I woke I had this," she holds up her hand with the small heart shaped fresh scar, "And a perfect red rose, just like yours. Aphrodite was in my dream, as was Cupid. And she said I was her favored one and she wanted to give me the things I have been missing all these years. She only wanted me to love her in return. So, I am new to this worshipping thing." 

"As for here? I drifted here," she shrugs. "I was in Tombstone. And before that... all over. Never happy. Until here," she smiles.    The woman replies, "I believe that the Goddess brought us both here. This is our destiny."   "By this you mean this town? I'm not so sure”, Ruby smiles.  "My destiny is with a man and if he leaves I leave too. The goddess approves of him and us." Ruby looks around the saloon, "You didn't answer my question, what do you want me to do? At least tell me what your name is."

She replies, “My name is Jane Boag, although most folks have called me by the unflattering nickname of "Little Britches".   "Nice to meet you Jane," Ruby extends her hand and the two woman touch each other's hands gently. "I probably shouldn't linger here too much longer. How will I know what you want me to do?”  She says, “Ruby, sister, I do not want you to do anything. You are the only person in this town who I do not need to give direction to, Aphrodite already speaks to you as she does to me.”   

Ruby states, "Then I am right to listen to what she tells me in my heart. That is a relief to me to hear.  The festival is next weekend." Suddenly Ruby smiles again, "Oh the reason I stopped by. Entertainment for the festival. I'm in charge, if you can believe that," she says flipping her hair. "Would anyone from the Palace like to participate?" Jane finally lets Ruby's hand go.

Jane states, "That is a great task, as the festival is to honor the Greek Pantheon. Thankfully you have found a priestess of that pantheon to assist. I will be happy to help you coordinate the entertainment. The worship service earlier today has left me drained but I will seek you tomorrow and we can work on this together."  Ruby says, "Oh, I have heard someone here did the Dance of the Veils. Was that you?"  Jane replies, The Dance honors Aphrodite, it is the ritual that begins the service of worship.   "I certainly know that dance can set a man's heart on fire," she smiles mischievously. 

"Rest and I will try to stop by tomorrow then." Ruby stands slowly, hesitant to leave as she doesn't want the passionate and accepting feelings that are surrounding her to disappear.  Jane stands and walks her to the door. From the moment Ruby saw the woman standing on the stairs she had such a commanding presence that it is surprising to find that she stands a mere five-foot-two, a half-foot shorter than Ruby. Jane unlocks the door and says, "Until tomorrow." She then leans forward and gives Ruby a short kiss on the lips.

Ruby returns the kiss almost as if not under her own control. She doesn't answer the priestess, just gracefully exits the Palace. Once outside she touches her fingers to her lips, the passionate and warm feelings inside her growing stronger.   The air still felt heavy and now almost exotic to Ruby as she meandered her way back to the Lucky Lady.

Jake walked over to Conrad Booth's home and knocked on the door.  He hears somebody stumbling around inside. Conrad Booth opens the door. This is the only time that Jake has seen him without a suit and tie on, although he is still wearing dress pants and a dress shirt with only the top button not fastened. "Oh, I was expecting Mother Jimenez" he states.   Jake says, "Do you have a few minutes for me? I have some questions you may be able to help me with and a favor to ask."

He replies, "Oh, why yes. Please come in."  Jake enters, noting a sweet honey smell in the room and potted plants in the four corners. As soon as the door is shut he feels very different, as though a great weight has just been lifted from him. His emotions are no longer jumbled up and while he still longs to be with Ruby those feelings reside only in his mind and not elsewhere on his anatomy.

"Hmmm..." Jake says and then shakes his head. "Thanks for seeing me. Let's try the favor first, it is the easiest. Do you still have your costumes from the stage days? I need something for the ball. I was hoping for something like an English gentlemen, cape and all. I'd take whatever you would loan me though, I'm stuck and costumes are not something you find readily in a mining town."

He replies, "We think alike in that regard. I do not presently have any but when I heard that there would be a costume ball I took the liberty of sending a telegram off to San Francisco. Based upon the reply I can expect a container with costumes to arrive probably mid-week, so will let you know when they are here."

"Thank you very much." Jake takes a seat. "You are one of the best set of eyes and ears in this town. I needs some information if you are willing. I bet you already know why I want to know. If you don't feel safe telling me, I'd understand."  

Jakes asks him if he knows if John Bell, Lester Olivier, George Otis Grosvenor, Rudolph Foote, Sherwin Allen or Riff 'Alabama' McNally are in town or anything about them. "We do know that Foote is in town."   Conrad replies, "I'm afraid that I've been in here for the last few days so don't know what is going on in town at the moment. I've met Grosvenor and Allen before, they've played at Fisk's table at the Long Branch. They don't live in town, I think they live in Galeyville, or at least they used to. I may have also met some of the others but don't recognize the names." 

Jake then asks if he knows where Ike Sherman from the Papago took off to a few days ago. Also, does he hear much about the Indian Head or any of the older places Ringo's friends used to hang out at.  

Conrad says, "Ringo himself doesn't come around here, I think the incidents in the past few weeks were the first time he's set foot in Promise City. That's actually rather odd given that he's seen regularly in both Tombstone and Galeyville. You'd think that with this town as the only community in between he'd stop here. I heard that Ike was just on a supply run buying goods for his store. I heard that he'll be back tonight or tomorrow. That Merchant's Association meeting the other day was called on rather short notice since they didn't know when you guys would be back from Tombstone. I'm not surprised more folks didn't miss it."

"Are you really sick? You don't look it." Jake scratches his beard. "That was rather rude, wasn't it. Again, I won't be offended if you tell me it's none of my business. Do you need anything, since you don't seem to be going out?"   Conrad replies, "I've been feeling poorly these past few days Mr. Cook. Mother Jimenez has brought me some herbal soups which have been very beneficial, they have helped to clear my head so that I can now think clearly.  Mr. Cook, could you please do me a favor?"

Jake answers, "Ask away, you have been very kind to me."  Conrad replies, "I anticipate that I will be back to my former self by tomorrow. Could you please ask your employee, Mrs. Kale, if she might be willing to join me for a picnic lunch? Our previous time together went poorly, but I was to blame for that and owe her an apology. I will plan on picking her up at the El Parador tomorrow at around 11:00 AM unless I hear otherwise."

He replies, "Certainly, Conrad. It is true that Katherine works for us, but she is more a friend than an employee. You know that. I'll tell her." Jake bids him good day and thanks him again.  After leaving Booth's house Jake just about stumbles when a wave of feeling hits him. "Damn," he mumbles, "got to do something about that one way or another." He makes his way to the Lucky Lady.

Minerva slowly opens her eyes and sees the look of concern on Nanuet's face. "Where am I?" she says as she sits up.  Nanuet replies, “You're upstairs in my room in the Lucky Lady. How do you feel? Ruby had to cast a sleep spell on you, you were acting crazy. Remind me to watch out for your kick next time you are scrapping OK?"

She replies, “I was not the one acting crazy. Senor Jake came in to the saloon grabbed me and dragged me all the way to the back, where he then pushed me up against the wall and began taking his shirt off. When I tried to walk away he pushed me against the wall again and said that I should make up my mind whether I wanted to hit him or kiss him. So I hit him! Didn't you hear me yelling for help? He has gone Loco and then you find it necessary to restrain me? You are all loco!"

Nanuet replies, "He was just trying to show you the pendant and wanted to ask you questions about it. Not sure why he had to bring you out back to do that, and yes, everyone seems to be acting crazy lately. I'm not sure why, but you seem to have the worst of it at the moment. Besides, I wasn't trying to restrain you, I was trying to hold you lovingly in my arms." Nanuet winks, trying to lighten the mood for a moment.

She replies, “I certainly feel like I'm surrounded by all this craziness but I am Not the one who is acting crazy! I merely tried to explain to Ruby that there was something terribly wrong with her. I could sense it. It's because she gave Jake her pendant. Each time she touched me I was overcome with this terrible repulsive feeling. I wasn't trying to insult her, I was trying to tell her! Oh, I'm not making sense. 

And if Jake was just trying to show me the pendant, why didn't he just say so? I thought that he was overcome with it's power... telling me to kiss him and removing his shirt. He is muey loco also! He deserved what he got for scaring me that way. I won't apologize for it. However, I am sorry for kicking you. And tell me again.. why are we in your room? she says and puts her arms around his neck."

Chester finds himself alone in the common room. "I still need to talk to Minerva." He goes up to her room and knocks. "Minerva, Nanuet? Can I come in? I need to talk to Minerva."   Nanuet replies, "Geez Chester give us a minute to sort things out. Didn't you see what just happened down there? And she took it easy on Jake and me!"   

Nanuet returns her embrace and tells her "Ruby cast a spell on you before you mauled her man any more. It put you to sleep and I figured it was best if they weren't around when you woke up, so I brought you up here. Do you still want to go today or do you want to stay and try and get to the bottom of what is going on around here? You have so much work to do with the festival too." 

Chester knocks on the door again, "I really need to talk with her." "C'mon in Chet, but if she starts swinging you are on your own." Nanuet releases Minerva and then pulls her to her feet.  Chester says, "Sorry to bother you, Minerva. Clarisse was upset at something you said to her about the festival. What was it?"

Minerva raises her eyebrows in surprise. "I am not sure what you mean, Senor, she was a bit upset earlier in our visit but I had thought that we had straightened everything out. Perhaps you should ask her what is bothering her. I would not feel right discussing her private matters without her permission."  Chester replies, "I guess I will. Are the gods coming closer to the town? It seems like people are acting strangely around here recently."

Minerva replies, “I am sorry that I cannot be more helpful Senor Chester, I hope you understand my position. People are indeed acting quite strange. I was sure that you had come to accuse me of something. You are the only one I have met today who hasn't. And everyone seems to be having dreams. I think that it is important for you to know of my visitation last night and the previous night also. 

Minerva once again describes her dreams, including the possible danger to Flint, Nanuet and herself. She tells her that she doesn't think that Sonoma is in danger since she was standing with Ringo which in itself was very disturbing. Minerva tells him of the warning that Mars and Ringo have joined forces. 

She states, "There seems to be an extraordinary amount of attention being paid to Promise City, that combined with the way people are behaving and the strange reaction to these pendants really has me worried." I believed that the pendants were a gift from the three goddesses but now I am not so sure, Minerva is not a chaotic goddess and neither is Diana. I am becoming quite worried for the safety of the town Chester, especially with the festival so close at hand. I hope that you have a sufficient amount of law enforcers on hand for it.

Chester finishes his conversation with Minerva and leaves the couple alone in Nanuet's room. Nanuet is surprised by the look of hunger in her eyes as she crosses the room and wraps her arms around him, but he gently unwinds her arms and says "We have to decide what we are going to do." 

Minerva works on keeping herself from touching him. "You asked me what I want to do," she says trying to control the pout that she feels coming on. "I'm not sure that I can make a logical decision. What I want," she says running her hand up his arm, "And what we should do does not seem to be the same thing. I feel a little more in control now but I do not trust my emotions. I think that they may be clouding my judgment." She says as she once again tries to worm her way into his arms. "That is not to say that I am crazy, Nanuet, other's are acting quite out of character also don’t you think?" Are says and works on nibbling his ear. 

Nanuet feels himself getting wrapped up in the moment, wanting to take Minerva and have his way with her right then and there. The warmth of her breath causes the hair on his neck to stand on end and chills to run up and down his spine. I do not trust my emotions. I think that they may be clouding my judgment. Minerva's voice echoes in his head. 

"Look, this whole town has gone crazy, I don't trust anyone here," he says summoning his will and again forcing Minerva to separate from him. "I think Kajika can help. You have to tell me though that you can focus. I am not sure what dangers await us on the journey and I need to know that you are aware of what is going on."   "Oh , I am very aware of what is going on," she says in a husky voice. "It feels rather nice." 

Nanuet says, "Minerva, we don't have time for this right now. Snap out of it! Look, I am leaving now, are you coming with me or not?"  Minerva shakes her head to clear it." Si, I am coming with you. I am already packed. We should go now. Are you ready?"  Nanuet nods "That's better. Let me grab a few things and we can go. Can you write a note to let the others know we left. I don't want to make this a long goodbye, I just want to get out of here. There should be some paper over there." he says pointing to a table in the corner. 

Nanuet packs his meager belongings, making sure to include his rifle, bow, arrows, and knives. The rifle, unstrung bow and quiver are wrapped in a bed roll. He grabs a water skin and a few other belongings while Minerva pens the note. 

_Dear Friends, 
Nanuet and I have gone to Kajika to seek guidance. Something is terribly wrong in Promise City. Emotions are much to high Try to stay focused on gathering information while we are gone. 
p.s. Dear Ruby I am quite sorry for my yelling at you. Dear Jake I am also sorry for beating you up, I know that you were unable to control yourself. Please forgive me 
Minerva _

Nanuet takes the note from Minerva and places it under Jake and Ruby's door. "Are you Ready?" He says "Let's get out of here!"  Nanuet and Minerva sneak over to the Comstock house. Minerva sneaks up the stairs grabs her gear and explains to Luna, who follows her back out. Nanuet is waiting with the horses. The two, mount and quickly gallop out of town.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 176, “Sonoma’s Lament”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 2:30 PM *

When they were almost home Kate said, "I have a little errand I need to run, do mind a short detour?"   Sonoma replies, “Where do you need to go? the meat really shouldn't be left too long without cooking it will spoil quickly in the heat.”   

Kate says, "Oh, it will only take a moment. Certainly not long enough to spoil the meat. A couple friends did me favors this morning, I need to return them. Mr. Garcia for the Lucky Lady is one." Kate turned Meribel toward Garcia's house, keeping her real destination secret until they are dismounting in front of Garcia's house.  "I'm so glad you came with me Sonoma," she said loudly toward Mother Jaminez's door. "We miss having you here."

Sonoma seems to be agitated and avoids looking in the direction of her mentor's home   “I am feeling badly about leaving Flint with the chores at the ranch could you possibly deliver the packages to Dorita I really feel that I must return to the animals that were left in my charge it is not fair to Flint or them to have someone who does not understand them left in charge.”  With that she begins to transfer the packages quickly to Kate's horse.  “Tell My mother I'm fine.”

"Flint is fine. In fact, I'll go back tonight and help him if you are so worried about it. Estaban and Grant have been very generous, escorting me where I need to go." Kate stopped Sonoma's hands. "Tell your Mother yourself," Kate said, slipping her arm in Sonoma's and gently leading her toward her Mentor's door.

Kate feels every muscle in Sonoma’s body stiffen as she touches her arm.  “I really feel that I need to go back I don't belong in town and my mentor will think I am derelict in my duty if I am not caring for the animals I am responsible for.”  With that she attempts to shrug her way out of Kate's hold and mount her horse.

Kate didn't want to resort to a spell to bring Sonoma to her mentor's door. "Sonoma, your mentor will not think the less of you for spending one night away. She is wise, and knows that we all need a little break now and then." She casually took the reins of Sonoma's horse. "Come, the sooner we are done here, the sooner we can go to the El Parador."   She looked at the ground and noticed a fair sized stone. She tried to take a step with Sonoma in tow and kicked the stone over to Mother Jaminez's door, hoping the old woman would take it for a knock.

Sonoma replies, “I really have nothing that I should do here and a lot that needs to be done at the ranch. It was a mistake for me to think I should come into town. I need to go back to the ranch Nanuet will come for me when he is ready and I'll wait at the ranch for him that way he knows where I am. I really shouldn't be in town. Please release my horse so that I can go back away from this town to where I belong.”

"Not until I understand. I have never seen you so stubborn in my life, Sonoma Figueres. The ranch is perfectly fine. You have devoted every moment to it for weeks. One night will do no harm."  Kate looked around the street and saw no one. She was shielded between Sonoma's body and the horse. She quickly cast a cantrip to open the door to Mother Jaminez's house and said loudly, "We'll just say hello Sonoma. After that you can go back to the ranch if you want. You'll get back quicker if you quit arguing with me about it."

Sonoma replies, “I am who I am and stubborn is something that has been bred into my family for generations if you don't believe me go try to change your mentor's mind once he has made it up.  I don't belong in this town I belong out on the ranch I shouldn't be here and there is nothing for me here I can practice the skills I have much better in the open air away from this city with it's people. There is no reason for me to be here I don't belong here anymore I belong on the ranch away from this town and that is where I'm going to go.”

Kate's cantrip does not work against Mother Jaminez's door. The shutters over the windows are shut and latched.  Kate was at a loss. She had gotten Sonoma to within a few feet of the door, and yet couldn't get her inside. She knew she wasn't strong enough to drag her physically, and it was the height of rudeness to use magic against a fellow apprentice. If it worked, Sonoma would forgive her. If it didn't..... Kate kept firm hold on the reins of Sonoma's horse. 

Kat exclaims, "Will you at least wait here while I talk to her? She has been helping Conrad and I just need to speak to her about it."    Sonoma exclaims, “Fine I'll stay here long enough to load the packages onto your horse then I'm going back to where I belong out of this town where I can breathe to wait for Nanuet in our home.”  

Kate hurried over to the door and knocked, calling out, "Mother Jimenez? It's Mrs. Kale." She kept her eye on Sonoma, ready to cast a grease spell to keep her from leaving if it looked like she was going to flee.   As Kate watches Sonoma unpacks and repacks the horses with record speed nearly overloading the bags to ensure that everything she had packed is on Kate's horse.

As soon as she has repacked the horse Sonoma mounts her horse she waves to Kate as she heads the animal in the direction of the ranch. "Tell my great grandfather I am fine and let my mother know I am eating well the house is finished if they wish to visit me, goodbye Kate I will see you when you return to the ranch" With that she speaks to her horse and begins to head back to the ranch.   She yells back, "Let Nanuet know I'll be waiting for him at home"

"Sonoma, wait." Kate ran over and jumped on her own horse, easily keeping pace with the other woman. "At least come see Ginnie at the El Parador. She'll be so disappointed if you don't stop."  Sonoma replies, “You can bring Ginnie out to the ranch, it's much nicer there than in town anyway lots of places for her to roam. Lots of open space and places to breathe. I don't really want to go into the town any further than I have already it isn't somewhere I should be. I really can't go into town.  Tell Ginnie I said hello and I'll help her put up some of the vegetables I have planted when they are ready to can.”

Kate exclaims, "Sonoma, listen to yourself. You lived in town for a long time, you sound as if you're afraid of it. And Ginnie prefers town, from what I can tell.  Alright, I give up. But I'm riding back with you, it's not safe to go alone. Which means we still need to stop at the El Parador to drop off the lamb. We'll get Estaban to ride with us so I can come back."

Sonoma states, “Kate I can't help it. I really feel that the town is the last place on earth I want to be. I can ride invisible back to the ranch but I will go with you long enough to make sure that you are safe, drop off the meat and see if there is anything Dorita or my great grandfather need from me but I'm not staying any longer than I absolutely need to.”

Kate says, "That's fine, Sonoma. They'll be glad to see you, and then we'll get you back out to the ranch. We can worry about why you don't want to stay later. I'll go with you to see your great-grandfather." When they arrived at the El Parador, Kate and Sonoma tied their horses out front and went inside with the packages.

Sonoma grabs the first batch of packages from Kate's horse and heads into the kitchen where she dumps them on the kitchen table she then quickly sorts through them for the meat packages and heads to the cooling cellar with the other packs of cheeses and butter. As she opens the door when she comes up the stairs Dorita is standing there arms crossed. 

A tirade of Spanish comes out of Dorita's mouth at a speed that Kate's not sure anyone can fully understand.  Twice Sonoma tries to speak and fails near the end of the yelling Dorita switches to English. "You no come home! You no send message! You bring lamb and run! NO you upstairs now and see your great grandfather!"

Kate had seen Dorita tirade often enough that this one only left her standing with mouth wide open for a moment.   "Of course she should. That was part of the plan all along." Kate slipped her arm in Sonoma's. "Come along, we'll go upstairs for a few minutes and check in with your great grandfather." She threw a smile over her shoulder at Dorita as she led Sonoma out of the room and up the stairs to her teacher's rooms.

Sonoma follows Kate upstairs and through Gonzales's normal room in the El Parador and through the dimensional door. As soon as they enter the other room Kate immediately feels any pent up sexual tension evaporate and a wave of calm washes over her. The change in Sonoma is even more distinct and she almost collapses from the change. Kate grabs her for support and Sonoma says "What...what is happening?"

"Let's both sit down before we fall over. I've had quite the busy day trying to get you somewhere that would clear your head." Kate breathed out a heavy sigh, glad to be rid of the last vestiges of her earlier encounter. 

Kate led Sonoma over to the long table and they both took a seat. "I visited Mother Jimenez this morning. I had some concerns about something and sought her council, which is why I was trying to get you into her home. These rooms are calm because they are not really in Promise City. Mother Jaminez's home is calm because she had warded it against the power influencing the city." 

Kate called for her teacher to join them, and the began explaining what the old woman had told her that morning, getting much more specific than she had with Jake. She also filled Sonoma in on the ritual she, Ruby, and Minerva had performed in thanks, touching only briefly on why she needed to thank Diana. "The business with Jake out at the ranch...I was feeling Aphrodite's influence again. For some reason he seemed very appealing this afternoon. I'm sure Jake wasn't himself either. I'm just glad a kiss was all there was, I don't want to have to deal with Ruby! 

For most people her influence seems fairly small, and mostly benign. Those who hadn't thought of love for a long time have woken up a bit, people are feeling a little more intently. It's not really a bad thing. But she is interfering with the other gods, keeping their priests away. You were a target of that, Sonoma."

Gonzales ponders that "I am surprised that I have not noticed any difference, then again, it is not at all unusual for me to have thoughts of love on my mind. It does explain my recent desire to return to Mexico to visit my....friend."   Kate adds, "You also have these rooms that guard you from the constant influence." 

He then says, "Aphrodite, or Venus as she is also known, is said to be a good god and I have no reason to doubt it. Please take into account that Jimenez takes a more neutral approach to life, as nature itself tends towards neutrality rather than good or evil. She would view things that upset the balance as bad, while I on the other hand would view good as, well, good. And given all of the violence and despair that has plagued this region her influence could be a very positive thing for this town."

Kate says, "In most of what is happening, I agree with you. Especially how happy Ruby has been. But for those she is seeking to distract... it is not good. The pendant I gave up, I was wearing it when I spoke to Conrad last and I was afraid of his jealousy. Just now at the ranch with Jake I could hardly contain myself. She is playing with Sonoma, Nanuet, and Minerva, and with the other local priests to get her way. I don't wish to eliminate her influence, even if there was a remote chance I could. But if hers is the only influence? There is a darker side to love, Professuer aime. We must still be able to think with our heads."

Gonzales asks, "Tell me again about these pendants, how exactly did you three come by them?"  She replies, "I asked Miss Florencia to help me thank Diana. When the day came and we rode out into the desert, Ruby came with us. She was just back from Tombstone. We performed a ritual of thanks to Diana, Minerva, and Aphrodite. It was not what I had expected, and I wasn't quite comfortable with paying tribute to the other goddesses. I... Well, let's just say that I have reasons to distrust the gods. But there was a great feeling of connection. 

As part of the ritual we each placed something in a bowl of water. Ruby placed a rose, I placed my wedding band, and the Priestess placed the olive leaves. We were all wearing crowns of them, and one was from each of us. After the ritual they were encased somehow, and I believe we all later began wearing them around our necks. 

I'm afraid that I will have offended Aphrodite by having the pendant and my wedding band stripped of her influence, but I must be able to think clearly, and so must those around me. But I think I may go to the ranch tonight and try, in my own stumbling way, to honor her. As Jake has said, it is unwise to ignore the gods."  Gonzales looks at Sonoma and her current confusion and says "I am not sure that the ranch is safe, look how my Great Granddaughter has been effected when she was there.”  Kate says, "I thought of the ranch because, well... we were not dressed during the ceremony and it wouldn't do to do such a thing near town where I might be seen. 

He replies, “Help me to better understand this. What prayers to Venus were stated at this ceremony that you participated in?" Kate doesn't remember the exact words. Gonzales goes into his work room and finds an elixir. He tells her "Drink this, it will allow you to pull a specific memory from deep in your subconscious into the forefront of your mind." 

She does so and then recalls the ceremony again as though it had just occurred. Kate says, "The Priestess' prayer was "Venus, goddess of love and beauty, we acknowledge you and pay you tribute. We accept that the greater the gift, the greater the price that must be paid and so it is that with great love comes great heartache. This is the will of the gods. Grant us your favor and guide our hearts that we may remain open and unafraid of your power, which is love. As we acknowledge your gifts of love so are we able to recognize the love of others." 

Gonzales pauses and says "Grant us your favor....and she provided pendants to do just that. And the priestess asked to "Remain open and unafraid" of her power and now you fear it, or you did when you gave up the pendant that the Goddess had given you. Katherine, for the immediate future I would suggest that you remain here in these rooms. I need to go speak to Minerva about this."

She states, "I just seem to stumble from one mistake to another, don't I? I can stay here and talk with Sonoma and study with Ginnie. But Miss Florencia is also being affected, she may not be very reasonable. Or she may overreact to everything. Be careful."

Gonzales has been gone from his rooms for around an hour when he returns. He tells Sonoma and Kate "Minerva is gone, she left town with Nanuet and may not be returning anytime soon. I guess I'll need to find another Greek or Roman Priest to talk to about this. Let me think."  He sits down at his desk, pours himself a glass of wine and just sits back. He then sits up and exclaims "I've got it! Aristotle Theopolis! Sonoma and Katherine, are you up to making a trip to Athens!"

Kate exclaims, "Athens? As in Athens, Greece? If that's what we have to do. I have never been concerned about the gods before, but they seem to have noticed us now. And I do feel regret about acting so quickly. I could have just put the token away, not worn it but kept it. I want to make things right.  I will need to put on some appropriate clothes," she said, gesturing to the leathers she currently wore. "At least Miss Florencia and Nanuet made it out of town. Kajika should be able to clear their minds."

He replies, "Personally, I would prefer for both of you to stay in these rooms until we get this underlying magic issue straightened out. But yes, appropriate clothing will be essential, the man I hope to see is now very high ranking in the church so we should all be wearing our best. Ask Ginnie to get whatever the two of you may need." 

He looks at his pocket watch and says, "They are nine hours time different so it would now be well into the night, he's probably asleep by now. Let's plan on leaving some time between 8:00 and 9:00 PM our time, which will put our arrival at early morning in Greece. That'll give us all a few hours to rest, clean up and change."

Kate says, "I feel I should be doing something with the time, but I suppose a rest would be good. Ginnie, would you bring me my cream-colored dress with the violet piping? And my jewelry-box, please. We'll need something to eat as well. Stop down and ask Dorita for a tray for all of us? There's no need to be in a hurry about it, you've been cooped up in here too long. I could use a bath, but I suppose that isn't possible."

Gonzales says, "Sorry, I can't do that. Water creation is a clerical skill not a wizard one." But I've already taught you a few cantrips that you can use to make yourself clean. I'll give you all the privacy you want, I'm off to my rooms to take a nap."

Kate chatted with Sonoma for a while, sharing the meal that Ginnie brought back for them and filling her friend in on the developments with the Cowboy Gang. After a while she went into the library to cast the spells that would freshen her up. She knew she was clean afterward, but there was just something about the refreshed feeling of a bath the spell couldn't capture. 

It was a relief to stay in these rooms for a while where her emotions could calm and she could be herself again. But she was still afraid. She had not realized the importance of the pendant, and now she had likely angered a goddess. Not only that, her natural distrust was roiling full-force. In her mind a scene replayed over and over. That horrible woman holding her baby brother as he cried, Maman in the doorway shouting, herself as a little girl hiding behind Henry as he tried to keep them from taking his sister away. 

She shivered. You're a grown woman now, Katherine. No one can hurt you like that again. Kate got down to the business of getting ready to go, putting on the fine dress and carefully brushing and pinning her hair.  In the main room Ginnie had another meal for her, and she sat down to eat it and wait for her teacher. "Ma'am Kate, Dorita gave me this note for you," Ginnie said as she sat down to the loaded plate. Kate thought Dorita was really overdoing it a bit. She didn't need to eat this much.  She unfolded the paper and read Ruby's note. Her hand shook slightly as she folded it back up and put it away. She must make things right before tomorrow.

Sonoma looks toward Kate after her meal and hands her a basin of clear warm water she herself looks much better not only cleaner but somehow less stressed and relaxed   “My great grandfather may not be able to provide you with water for bathing but I can.”   "Thank you, Sonoma," Kate said with a smile. "I'll feel much better this way." 

The young elf asks, “Who is this priestess that you have spoken of? it seems that she is causing you much trouble in the guise of helping you. And why is she out of town with Nanuet?  Have the gods so clouded her mind that Nanuet's mentor is needed to help her?”   

Kate replies, "She was out at the ranch with us the other day, I thought you had met her. Her name if Minerva Florencia, originally from Spain, I believe. She hasn't meant to cause any trouble, and I don't think this current trouble is any fault of hers. I asked her to help me thank Diana for bringing Tom to me, and apparently Ruby asked her to help her thank Aphrodite, so she combined the rituals. 

I haven't seen her today, but I would guess her mind is as clouded as yours was, perhaps more with the pendant around her neck. Aphrodite wants the priests of others to be distracted so she can act freely. She is with Nanuet because," Kate paused and looked down for a moment. "Well, they have been keeping time together. I don't know how much of that is Aphrodite distracting two priests, or how much might be genuine. Nanuet has wanted to see Kajika for some time, and with this Cowboy Gang problem we hoped Kajika might have some insight."

Sonoma replies, “I see... that would explain some of his reaction to me when he was at the ranch. I believed that he just needed space and time to see what his feelings were after the troubles he had been through and stayed at the ranch to allow him that space. It seems that this goddess of "love" is a selfish person who seeks to use people and their emotions as play toys. I was kept at the ranch to allow Nanuet to dally with this priestess and cause all of this emotional turmoil.”

Kate says, "I imagine she is somewhat selfish. Goddesses don't hear the word no too often. I think Aphrodite is mostly good, but fallible. Her dealing with Ruby I have no quarrel with. She asked Ruby for her acceptance, and in exchange Ruby can see the love that has always surrounded her but she never trusted."   Sonoma asks, “Did you not say that part of the ceremony included great gifts as well as great heartbreak? I think that part of your prayers I will fulfill for you if he wishes to be with the priestess I wish him well. If it is this goddesses' doing I will welcome his return to me.”

Kate states, "You have more patience than I would, Sonoma. Or perhaps it's the Elvan way of looking at things. What do you mean 'part of your prayers I will fulfill for you?'"  Sonoma states, “Ss not heartbreak part of what you spoke in the prayers?  It seems that there is a very good chance that I will receive that portion if Nanuet is truly in love with this Priestess and as you have already had the heartbreak of loosing the one you love I will take that measure for you in stead.”

Kate wrapped her arms around her friend. "I wish it could work that way. And I hope you will not have more heartbreak than you can bear. It comes to us all. And my gift from Diana," Kate let go and held Sonoma's hand with the one that bore the ring. "I will bear what I must for this gift. We will help one another bear what we must."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 177, “Lover’s Quarrel”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 2:30 PM *

Jake is inside the Lucky Lady waiting impatiently for Ruby. He brightens and seems relieved when she casually enters the saloon. He sweeps her up and gives her a welcome kiss. Ruby can't help but notice the three dark stripes down his left cheek. 

"We need to talk. I'd rather be doing other things right now, but that is part of what we need to talk about." He runs a finger across her shoulder and shrugs as he does so. "I had hoped to talk to Minerva first and get some proof but last time it didn't go so well." His right hand strays to his right temple where Ruby notices the starting signs of a bruise. 

"After breakfast, Katherine told me about her conversation with the Jimenez woman." Jake relates what Katherine told him.  "On the ride out of town, the farther away I went the more thoughts of you clouded my thinking. At the ranch I couldn't even finish a sentence without talking about you. Now, it is most pleasant thinking about you, don't misunderstand me." Jake's finger wanders back to trace along her shoulder. 

"I just couldn't focus on anything else. I went into Booth's home and Katherine was right. He claimed that Jimenez was taking care of him for some illness and I found that my thinking cleared. When I left his house some of the cloudy feeling came back, but no way near as powerful as before." He runs a finger down her chin to the top of her dress. "There is definitely something about this little olive leaf you gave me. Did I mention that it may be making women who didn't find me desirable before suddenly very interested in touching me?" He chuckles briefly and lets his finger trace back up the side of her neck and behind her ear. "I didn't take the pendant off because, well, I promised I would wear it." 

He shakes his head a bit and withdraws his hand. "I didn't want to darken your new found relationship with the goddess with my suspicions but things have gotten out of hand. I really don't trust Jimenez any more than I do Gonzalez or the gods. Everyone has a motive. Until you understand the motive it is hard to trust anyone. I have made it no secret that I don't trust the gods. I was just wishing for your sake it would be different for you. Maybe it will be. That is what I wanted to talk to priestess Florencia about." Jake places his hand on her hip and exerts a little pressure towards him, his nostrils flaring with the intake of breath. "I don't think this little pendant makes me care for you any more, but it certainly makes me want to have you more."

As Jake is speaking Ruby looks him up and down, watching his movements, especially concentrating on his lips. Finally he finishes speaking and she smiles, looking up at him from under her long eyelashes, “And what’s wrong with that?” Ruby replies in a sultry voice. She steps towards Jake and pushes her lips firmly against his. She kisses him slowly and deeply while running her hands up his chest to his neck. “I don’t see the problem.”

"Maybe calling it a problem is a little harsh...." Jake puts his other hand on her hip as well and holds her close. They kiss deeply for a minute before Jake moves to kissing her neck. "I don't know if we can rely on Mr. Ringo to have the good taste not to murder us while we are feeling this way."

Ruby closes her eyes and lets her head fall to the side, exposing more of her slender neck to Jake. She wraps her arms tighter around his neck, pulling herself even closer. "We? I'm not the one thinking my feelings for the other are somehow influenced." Once Ruby says this Jake can feel the necklace being pulled off. Ruby steps away from Jake, the pendant in her hand. "Maybe you'll be able to get me off your mind now." 

Ruby takes the necklace and ties it around her own neck. As she does, she eyes the other pendant, still on the table. She picks it up and puts it in her pocket. "I hope Minerva is feeling better. I'll save this for her until she is.   By the way, Ringo is a chosen of the God of War, just as Minerva's dream predicted."

"Oh." Jake stands there surprised with his hands still extended. "You just don't like to warn me about things do you." He realizes his arms are still where Ruby was and awkwardly puts them down. Although not clouded like before, Jake can feel the faint traces of the pendant's effect dissipate. "Did you have a dream about Ringo too? Jimenez told Katherine he was a priest or something of Ares as well." Jake takes a step closer to Ruby   "Maybe I'll be able to get you off my mind? You say that like I did something wrong. Heh, its not exactly like I was trying hard not to think about you."

“Warn you about what? How am I supposed to feel? I fell in love with you a long time ago Jacob Cook.”  He replies, "Warn me about yanking off the pendant and stoppin' the kisses. I was enjoying that!" Ruby takes a step back for Jake’s step forward. “Suddenly you say you love me but now you’re saying that you believe the whole town is under the influence of the goddess of love. That would mean you too and that your feelings aren’t your own.”  He replies, "Stop putting words in my mouth." 

She continues, “Then you say you could only think of me earlier like it’s a bad thing.”  He answers, "No, it was like being tired, drunk and watching you prance around naked." He runs his gaze up and down her with a silly grin on his face. "I just couldn't focus on anything else and my mind was cloudy." 

She says, “I think about you all the time, even when I don’t want to. And I want you all the time, especially a moment ago. That’s what real love is.”  He states, "What do you mean, especially a moment ago?"  She answers, “What do you think I mean? When I walked in here I only wanted one thing. And that was you. I was feeling especially warm and tingly. I wasn’t kissing you like I’d kiss my father now was I?”  He answers, "No, that is not how I would describe them. Scorching is probably closer." 

She continues, “ So am I supposed to be happy that you think that's not real? I KNOW my feelings are true.” Ruby fingers the pendant around her neck then holds her head high. “So I’m giving you what you want. To be free of this. And maybe you’ll be free of your unnatural compulsion to think of me.” 

Jake takes another step towards her to offset the one she took back. "Will you just shut up a minute? So I suddenly tell you that I love you amidst all this strangeness. It does sound suspicious. I spent a long time thinking about all the different feelings I had for you and how they changed. The day I thought Curly Bill killed you in the cave; you prancing away from me out near the stream before we got together; our first night in my room; all those times when you looked like you were going to run; sitting in the mud in the street; when the cowboys shot you; when, ahem, I shot you; when I thought Eastman killed you; and how I feel right now looking at you; you want to know what changed and when?" 

Ruby looks hesitantly at him, "What?"  He says, "Nothing. Nothing changed. I've felt the same way right along. I just needed to figure out what it was." Jake takes another step forward very close to her. "The pendant just makes me feel drugged, and parts of me... well perhaps a little enthusiastic. Katherine ask me if I felt relieved to be free of Rachael. The answer is no, because no one can keep me or make me feel something that isn't natural. I didn't need to feel free of her because I had never given myself to her. I didn't have the natural compulsion to think about a woman all the time like I do now."   

Ruby listens quietly as Jake talks. Her emotions change rapidly and the confusion is evident on her face.  Finally she speaks slowly. “"Nothing changed?" She lets that thought seep into her brain for a moment. "You should have an idea of how hard it is for me to believe you or anyone when they say they love me. But you waited so long and when you said it, I had no questions in my mind or my heart that you truly meant it. And in that moment I was happier than I have ever been. Everything bad that has happened to me disappeared.” 

Ruby looks up at Jake and bites her lip. “Have you given yourself to me?”   Jake smiles a faint smile and a thousand clever remarks fight to leap from his lips. Instead he just says, "Yes. Nothing has changed, Ruby West, because I fell in love with you weeks ago and just didn't know what to call it." 

She says, "You might want to consider that my goddess may have had plans on this city for longer than a few weeks... And I couldn't bare it if you broke my heart Mr. Cook." Ruby seems lost in thought for a moment before smiling. "I may have left out some parts of the dream that I had in Tombstone, Mr. Cook. If I am to believe that Aphrodite looks after me then I am also to believe that you and I are meant to be together and that we make her happy. So I believe my feelings to be true and I also believe your feelings to be true. Nothing can change that now." 

She pauses and her tone of voice changes as she asks, “And what are you talking about, women having desires to touch you?”    He answers, "Oh, nothing much. Just seemed like the opposite sex took a bigger interest in me."  “What does that mean?” she asks with a raised eyebrow. “It means something or you wouldn’t have said it. What happened?”

"Heh, the funniest thing happened." Much to Ruby's surprise Jake blushes, and Jake never blushes. "Katherine Kale, um, she um, she mentioned that she was finding me attractive, and that she hadn't before."   Jake blushing catches Ruby off guard. "Kate, our Kate?" Ruby isn't laughing or smiling. "Tell me what happened. She said that to you on your ride?"

He says, "She was acting funny on the ride, but I didn't realize it until afterwards. When we were at the ranch she made some comment about wanting to touch me and didn't that seem strange." Jake shrugs and grins. "What's so strange about a woman wanting to touch me? I thought she was teasing me. So then she went on about it being part of all this strangeness in town, which makes sense." Jake drags his foot on the floor boards, "So there I was thinking I need to hurry back here to you, and I just wanted to tease her back quickly but I couldn't think of anything. So I just...." 

"You just what?" She says impatiently.   "I, um, just, um, kissed her. Then I ran to my horse and galloped away hollering that I cared for her like a sister and laughing. Seemed funny at the time." He drags his foot again. "I think she called me a name." Jake shrugs his shoulders, tilts his head to one side and attempts a disarming smile.

Jake's smile doesn't work. Ruby's happy, warm, tingly and loving feelings turn into something quite different, more like raging passion, as her hand flies out and slaps Jake hard across the face. She turns on her heel and stomps towards the stairs.  At that very moment Neil Cassidy comes walking in the door. Ruby detours from the stairs, grabs a surprised Mr. Cassidy and kisses him full on the lips, pressing herself up against him. 

She turns back towards Jake, "There, I feel much better," and swinging her hips, climbs up the stairs.  "So Neil," Jake says rubbing his freshly slapped cheek, "how do you like our new customer welcome we are trying out?"  Before Neil can respond Jake pats him on the shoulder and says, "I think we are going to stick with the drink coupons instead, it hurts less." Still rubbing his cheek Jake stoically climbs the stairs. 

As he approaches the door to their room he calls out, "Ruby, I'm sensing a little anger in your mood darling."   Jake enters their bedroom and sees Ruby pacing back and forth across the wooden floor. She hears Jake enter and she spins around wildly. Walking towards him with a determined look in her eye she gets close to him then swings her hand to slap him again. Jake ducks and she knocks the hat off his head. 

He exclaims, "How many times will you have to hit me before you feel better?" He calls out quickly, "My teeth are going to come loose."  She replies, "I don't know. Let's find out." She swings again and this time Jake grabs her by the wrist. She tries to pull away but he won't let her. As she continues to try to break free she snaps, "Katherine? How could you kiss her? And how could she be such a back stabber? All this time telling me how you love me... When she was just waiting for the right time to try to get you herself! All those made up feelings about Conrad..." Ruby tugs hard but Jake isn't letting go, instead grabbing her other wrist too. 

"Whoa, there, it was because of the pendant you gave me. She knew something was up. She said as much. How would you feel if somebody said to you, now isn't that strange that I should find YOU attractive." Jake continues to struggle with her wrists, "I was pissed off for a minute. It's not like I was really hiding anything from you." He ducks a slash from her fingernails. "Katherine is about as attracted to me as you are to Flint. You aren't attracted to Flint are you?" 

"No!" Ruby yells at him, "I'm not attracted to Flint! So stupid..." she mutters. Since Jake has her wrists firmly she pushes her body towards towards him hoping to break his grip. Instead he hits the wall and she bangs up against him. "She's always said you were handsome and a good man." She could feel the heat coming off his body, his breath on her face, and some of her earlier feelings of longing start coming back to her. 

"Ouch!" He exclaims as his head bangs off the wall. "Katherine? Katherine Kale? You have got to be kidding. Oof!" Her shoulder pushes into his ribs. "That would be like lusting after my sister. It WAS like kissing my sister!" He tries to turn her around and pin her to the wall. Instead she kicks aside one foot and pushes his. He falls with her on top of him with a thud. "Mierda." He mutters as he loses hold of one wrist and flails around with his hand trying alternately grab it and keep it from slapping his face again. Breathing heavy he says, "When was the last time I told you how beautiful you are when you try to kill me?" 

Ruby is also breathing hard, her heart and head fighting with each other. She starts to tire and calm down slightly, giving Jake enough advantage to grab her wrist again. She isn't fighting as hard so Jake takes the opportunity to pull her to him. She tries to turn her face away but finds she can't so instead puts her face close to his, letting her hair fall over him. "Why do you make me so crazy, huh?" she says staring him in the eyes, "You ARE going to break my heart one of these days Mr. Cook..." 

"Only if we hang it on my cheek Miss West, for there it will certainly be pummeled. Otherwise I'll do what I can to keep it whole." That familiar grin starts to creep onto his face, regardless of the red hand print on one cheek and the dark scratch marks on the other. 

Ruby's breasts swell over the top of her gown with every heavy breath she takes. Jake's sincerity takes her by surprise and her breath catches in her throat. Instead of trying to slap him again, she finishes the distance between them and kisses him, deeply, passionately and practically out of control. His lips feel right on hers and the passion and warm feelings come flooding back. She presses the rest of her body to his, hoping he'll want her as badly as she wants him. 

Jake is still holding her wrists and does so perhaps overlong, but eagerly accepts the kiss and the feel of her body on his. Maybe if I just shut up this time, he thinks. When he releases her wrists, he hesitates a moment as if he expects her to slap him again before he wraps his arms around her. He ignores the hard floor and instead enjoys the feel of her laying on him. 

Ruby stops kissing Jake and puts her hands on his face, forgetting his injuries. She looks him in the eyes, "No more kissing anyone but me. My lips are jealous. That's an order." Ruby doesn't wait for his response before kissing him passionately again. They spend the next hour making up from their fight with much banging, gasping, crashing and laughing coming from their room.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 178, “Into Apache Lands”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 2:45 PM *

Nanuet and Minerva ride hard until they are quite far from town. The farther they get from Promise City the more Minerva feels like herself.  They slow to a walk and she rides beside Nanuet but is unable to meet his gaze." ummm, Nanuet, I am sorry for my behavior today. I assure you that I am usually, shall we say, more in control of my actions. I don't usually treat my friends that way. and then the way that I crawled all over you, well... I am sorry. I hope that you are not too angry with me."

Nanuet listens intently, his chest rising and falling rapidly as he breathes hard from the ride. He wipes the sweat from his brow and a smile creeps on his face as Minerva mentions her busy hands. "I didn't mind having you crawl all over me" he says with a wink. "Just maybe not the best time for it. I know you weren't yourself back there. Something is happening and it does seem like it is focused on the town, like people are being brainwashed or something. We can rest here if you need to, but I'd like to spend the least amount of time that we can stopped and more time on the move if you get what I mean."

Minerva smiles but does not respond to the comment. "No I do not need to rest. But we shouldn't ride the horses to hard and we should probably find them some water."  Nanuet leads Minerva and the horses to the nearest source of water. He takes a minute to fill the water skin and splash the cooling water on his face. He watches the horses drink deeply before he speaks. "You don't think all this emotional craziness back in town had anything to do with bringing us together do you? I don't think it did, but the thought keeps creeping into my mind."

Minerva stops and considers the question. She examines her feelings now that she has distanced herself from the town. "No, I do not. I know that my emotions although exaggerated were my own. Just because I was unable to prevent myself from acting on my frustration toward others and my physical feelings towards you, does not make those emotions any less real. Look at me, I am no longer under the influence of whatever forces are controlling Promise City and yet my stomach still flutters and my heart still fills with tender emotions whenever I look at you. No, Nanuet," she says kneeling before him and taking his hands "I do not think that a bond such as ours is forged or broken just because a god wishes it. They cannot entice us to tried upon a path which does not already exist. "

Nanuet kneels also so that he can be level with Minerva. "Then my fears are assuaged. I too feel that although our emotions may be enhanced by the goings on in town, they are still our own. I am glad you came with me, that we could make this trip together. Come now, we must be going." The two struggle to their feet and in a few moments are back on the trail heading towards Apache lands.

Minerva and Nanuet ride in quiet companionship, while Luna flies above ready to warn them of any thing unusual. Minerva sighs, breaking the silence. " It is a beautiful land. When you took me to the desert to show me the flowers I knew that I loved you, even then. I recall thinking how beautiful you are, like the Arizona Landscape so rugged and alive like the ever changing angles and shadows of the land. I am not familiar with this land. Do you know it well? Will we arrive at our destination today? Tell me about Kajika." Minerva says while scanning their surroundings for trouble.

Nanuet remains quiet for some time mulling over Minerva's words. A multitude of thoughts fly through his mind, none of them lingering long enough to take hold. Did she just say she loved me? How does she know what love is? Has she ever been in love before? She is too young to understand love! Do I love her? 

"I do not know this particular land as well as I should, but I am familiar with the general type of landscape. Barring anything unusual, we should arrive in Apache land shortly. Kajika is a wise man, a shaman of the Apache. His wisdom runs deep, but he is a man of few words preferring for his students to learn on their own. He bestowed the gift of the necklace on me, and changed me from a simple woodsman, to someone with divine powers."

The horses rested, Nanuet and Minerva continue on their trek eastward into the Chiricahua Mountains as he answers her questions.  She asks Nanuet, "Have you known Kajika long? How did you come to be his student?"    He replies, "It is an interesting story, happened shortly after we came to town and it was basically an accident."  Nanuet tells the story of how they met and helped Flint, met the Apache and Kajika and how he got the necklace.

Nanuet guides Minerva and her mount down a tricky ravine. The sun beat down on them without mercy and both were now beginning to feel the power of the sun. Nanuet looked to the sky. "My people, the Yavapai, that means 'People of the Sun'. My people worship it as well as our ancestors. I have always used the Sun to guide me in my travels and still to this day I thank he for her warmth and her light, for her unwavering devotion in watching us day after day. The Sun truly blesses this territory." 

As he continues to look to the Sun he sees a shadow swoop through his vision. Ah yes, the Suns companion, Luna!" Nanuet chuckles. "You must miss your friend noble bird, let me call to Maska." Nanuet concentrates on the wolf's location and mentally calls to her to join him.   "Here, have a drink" Nanuet says handing Minerva the water skin. "We still have some ways to go."

"The sun is a powerful god." Minerva says wiping the sweat from her brow. " But like all god's he can be both warm and loving or harsh and unforgiving. Your people are wise to worship him. 
I was wondering where Maska was. I do not know what I would do without my Luna. She has been my only companion for such a long time. It was only when I rescued you and Senor Chester that, the goddess Minerva had granted us the gift of communication with one another. I have told you how I found her injured in the forest. Tell me of you and Maska. How is it that you came together? Were you always able to communicate? " Minerva says as she drinks the water that Nanuet has offered.

"Maska is another gift from Kajika. When he taught me the ways of the shaman he brought Maska and I together. From the moment I first met her I was able to communicate with her over some distance, it has long been a gift of mine to communicate with animals. It sounds like you have known Luna longer than I Maska. When I was younger and before I was forced to leave my people I had many animal companions. All of my friends were animal kind for most of my life" he says as his eyes get a far away look and he starts getting lost in the past. 

A look of sadness comes over Minerva's eyes. "You were forced to leave your people? You haven't told me your past yet, please tell me now."  He states, "I promised I would tell you about my past. It is only fair since you shared yours with me. Ruby and Kate know a bit about it, I don't think anyone else really does." 

Nanuet takes a deep breath, closes his eyes for a moment then reopens them and begins speaking in a measured and even tone. 

"From an early age I have spent much of my time alone. I was trained to be a scout for my people, the Yavapai. Scout is a noble and necessary position, but one that requires solitude. I spent the majority of my days away from my community, in the surrounding mountains and woodlands tracking game and keeping an eye open for any trouble." 

"I will not say that I did not have any relationships in my life, but those that I did have were superficial and unfulfilling. As the years went by even my family and I became more distant, and I became more of a loner. I always cared about my tribe and in truth the entire tribe was my family and I was their guardian from the outside world." 

Nanuet pauses, swallows hard and continues, his voice now wavering ever so slightly. "As the humans began to settle in the surrounding lands a new age for my people began. We no longer moved in search of game or shelter, but also to avoid the white man and their lust for controlling the land and it's resources. I was away from my home and my people more and more, always on the lookout for danger."   Again Nanuet stops and for a few moments gathers his composure before continuing. "As the white men came we eventually lost our lands to them and were forced to move to an Apache reservation. Life there was difficult, my people were mistreated, and eventually were starving." 

"Then, much like you, in one day my life changed completely. I left the reservation to find food, to see what I could do to help my tribe. I had not been gone long when the horrible sounds of battle drew me back home. I returned to find my people… my family… my tribe…slaughtered. Men, women, children; all gone. If any of my immediate family were spared I did not find them. The Army said that they had revolted and they had to quell an uprising. I found out from the few survivors the truth. A drunken soldier made advances on one of the elven women, when she refused him he became violent and some of my people stopped him. He fired at them and started the slaughter." 

Nanuet stops for a moment, holding back tears. He breathes and then continues, a passion showing in his eyes.  "I took my revenge over time, hunting down the man who started the killings that day. He had since left the army, but I followed him here and here is where revenge was realized. Storm Golden-eye was also lost to the mortal realms that day, the price she paid for my revenge. That day is when I met Ruby and Kate, and then soon after Jake and Chester and many others, including you of course. You are my family now."

Minerva sighs sadly; her eyes filled with unshed tears as she quietly shares in his pain. " Papa was right, Nanuet.” she says hoarsely, holding back her own need. “A man IS never so lonely as when he is surrounded by his past." She gathers him in her arms and holds him close. They sit in silence for a long time taking comfort in one another. 

“Let us vow to leave our painful pasts behind us and look to the future from this moment on. We have had too much sorrow to hold in our hearts. It is time to be free of it. The gods have smiled upon us, Nanuet. We have a chance for a new beginning together, and wonderful new friends. You are most fortunate to have found a new family. It is apparent that they care for you a great deal... as do I." she says softly and continues "and I am honored that you include me as one that you care about. I can only hope that it is the will of the gods that the others will come to know me and accept me without reservation, as you have. I thought that, after our night in the desert together that, Ruby and Katherine and myself had grown closer but.. Right now I not even sure if they are speaking to me." 

"Come,” Minerva says rising, "the sooner we get to Kajika the sooner we can fix things." Minerva helps him up and wraps her arms around him one final time before they continue their journey.  Nanuet takes comfort in Minerva's words as well as in her arms. He breathes deeply taking in the scent of her hair and feeling the warmth of her body as it presses against him. "Thank you for letting me tell my story Minerva, it has been kept inside for too long. It is true that Promise City is a chance for a new beginning and with you I have that opportunity for a new life as well." He pauses, for a moment gazing into Minerva's eyes before Maska gets restless. "Let us not linger here any longer, I am eager to see what Kajika has to say." 

The two continue their journey for some time before Nanuet comments again. "Something is strange here, we are several miles into Apache territory and yet there is no one here. Under normal circumstances we would have many eyes upon us by now, but yet I do not feel their presence. He hops off his horse and looks at the ground. These tracks are not recent and I do not see any newer ones. No one has been here for some time." 

Nanuet leads Minerva on at an accelerated pace now nervously looking about for any sign of the Apache.   Nanuet and Minerva have traveled deep into the mountains, far further than Nanuet has ever known the Apache to be. He also does not sense that they are being watched. When the sun has reached the point that indicates that it is approximately 5:15 PM both Luna and Maska alert their companions that someone or something is approaching.

"Luna, what is it that you see? How far is it." Nanuet asks Maska the same questions as they draw their weapons and look around them in search of a place of concealment.  Maska indicates to Maska that she detects a smell that is neither horse or elf but has elements of both. Luna sees a lone horse-shaped creature moving through the heavy brush but has no clear view of it yet.

"Minerva, you can put your weapon away, and there is no need to hide. I believe it is a centaur and they are friends of the Apache."   Nanuet calls out "Greetings, it is Nanuet and Maska, we seek Kajika, shaman of the Apache. I have brought a companion with me" in both common and Apache.

A tall male centaur comes forward. He has on a headdress with a few feathers, indicating that he is a high ranking member of his tribe although less than a chief. More distinct is the blanket draped over his back, his only clothing, which is not Apache but have the same markings as that which had been worn my Storm Golden Eye. Although she has heard tell of Storm Golden-eye, Minerva has never encountered such a magnificent creature before. She is reassured by Nanuet’s words and puts her weapon away, to stand in silent awe as the two warriors greet one another.

The centaur says in Common "I presume that you are the one known as Nanuet."  Nanuet bows to the noble creature. "Yes, I am Nanuet of the Yavapai. This is my companion Minerva. I seek counsel with the shaman Kajika. Where have the Apache gone to? Is this land no longer their home?'

The centaur replies, "It is but they have temporarily moved deeper into the mountains to escape from dangerous magic caused by the humans.  I am Qualtaqa, I was the Apache Ambassador prior to you. I was away but have returned to resume my duties. I am thankful for all that you have done for the people in my absence. If you will follow me I will bring you to Shaman Kajika."  He replies, "Thank you Qualtaqa, I am grateful for your assistance." Nanuet and Minerva let Qualtaqa lead the way.

Minerva, Nanuet and Kajika travel for another mile-and-a-half, ending in a valley filled with teepees and other makeshift structures. They see somewhere between 500 and 600 Apaches, mostly women, children and elders. They circumnavigate around the camp and continue onward for to the next hill where they climb. At the top of the hill is a ten-foot diameter stone circle of rocks. Wood has been set out in the center of the circle for a fire although it has not been lit yet. There are three Apache near the circle, all attired in Shaman garb. Kajika stands in the center of them.

Nanuet asks, "Qualtaqa, do you know what ceremony they are preparing for? I don't want to interrupt anything that would be ruined by my presence. Again I thank you for your guidance." Nanuet says, bowing in respect again.    Maska however is not as reserved as Nanuet and immediately runs towards Kajika, tail wagging with excitement.   Qualtaqa replies, "We have been waiting for you. Now you are here. You and the woman should step forward."  Luna sits on Minerva 's Shoulder as she discreetly takes in her surroundings she is unafraid as she silently follows Nanuet.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 179, “Practice makes perfect”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 3:00 PM *

Clarisse Townsend drops by the Marshall's Office mid-afternoon while Chester is on duty. With apprehension in her voice she asks "Well? Did you talk to the Priestess? Is she angry with me?"   Chester puts his hand on her arm. "I did talk to her. She isn't mad at you, dear. She just wants the ball to be fun for everyone. Limiting drinks will just anger most of the townsfolk. I know you disapprove of drunkenness. But, it's only this one day. And it's to honor the gods. Think of the people who will deepen their relationship with the gods as a result of the festival."

She says, "The Priestess told me things about Dionysus that were different than I had learned before. But Chet, I'm concerned about the other women in my sewing circle. Mrs. King decided to support this festival primarily due to the limitations on drinking. If this turns into a drunken free-for-all she will feel angry and betrayed, as will the others."  He replies, "Something tells me that my being there won't soothe them. Maybe a higher drink limit would work as a compromise? I don't know, five? How about telling them that some will regret drinking and come seek the church?"

Over at the Lucky Lady, Ruby sings Jake a song and heals the scratches on his face. She laughs at the his red cheek and tells him, "That one you keep."   Ruby and Jake redress, this time in riding clothes. Jake gathers up all the weapons and ammo and they head downstairs.   On the way out of their room Jake notices a note on the floor and snatches it up. "Mr. Hoover, we're going riding. And tonight we will be going to bed early and wish not to be disturbed. Is there any business we need to take care of before we leave?"

Niles replies, "No, Job left this morning to Wilcox, said he'd be back on Wednesday. Clarisse said she'd be by to sing a set or two and Harry will play for her. Expecting it to be a pretty quiet night."  Ruby states, "Jake and I will be back for dinner, Jake will take Job's table and I will even sing. I'm feeling very... inspired today," she smiles and glances at Jake. "But we will retire early. Jake and I have some things to talk over."   

He replies, "Ruby, it's Sunday. Job doesn't have a table, Tony's the only one who deals on Sunday night. It's tomorrow and Tuesday that Job deals. But we'd be happy to have you sing, we could even give Clarisse the night off if you'd like."  Ruby giggles, "THAT is why you are our business manager and not me. I don't remember what nights I work half the time! Yes, give Clarisse the night off and I'll sing." 

Ruby says, "Oh and one more thing. I never told Mr. Chumbley to not run an ad in the paper. We can't not have any advertising. Also, any ideas for the saloon you may come up with for the festival are welcome. Maybe we can do some sort of pay one price type thing, that could really bring people in. And also think about setting up something outside to sell your wares. I'll be performing and perhaps some fans might follow me back here afterwards. But I do plan on attending the ball outside.  At any rate, you should get an ad in the paper."

Niles replies, "Thanks, Chumbley wasn't sure and I didn't want to upset you. Should work though, I got in a case of twelve-year-old scotch that I've advertised and managed to sell for $ 1.50 more per bottle than usual. Paid for the ad and then some."   She says, "Upset me? Normally it takes more that that to upset me. Seems to be something going around, everyone is acting crazy lately.”  He says, "Well, you have been rather emotional as of late. I figured it was on account of that cousin of Mrs. Barker."   She says, "No, it wasn't on account of him, well, I guess partially it was but... let's leave that story for another day, ok?" she glances at Jake again. "Let's just say it should be taken care of now.” 

She says, “Good for you with that sale. Who bought it?”  He replies, “"Several different customers. Lumley bought two bottles. Bob Scull bought three. Sold five more each to individual customers. Still have two more but I imagine they'll go soon."   She states, “At any rate, an ad will be helpful for us. And again, try to come up with some ideas for the festival."  He replies, “"Oh, all of the saloon owners got together for a while with the Priestess right after her service to hash out ideas. We'll meet again in a few days to finalize things." While Ruby speaks with Hoover, Jake reads the note from Minerva  

Ruby motions for Jake to come over to her. She says, “Have a good day Niles!" She holds Jake’s  hand then kisses him. "Ready?"    He hands Ruby the note. "At least she won't be smacking me anymore today."  "I need to leave a message for Katherine at the El Parador when we get our horses. Conrad wants to see her tomorrow." "Maybe you shouldn't be seeing Katherine right now." Ruby says more order like than suggestion like.

Jake replies, What ever you want Ruby dear." On the walk over Jake tells her the message Conrad gave him. You can tell her, or leave her a note, or whatever you feel comfortable with. I'm outta fresh cheeks. I'll go get the horses ready." He gives her a wink.  Ruby enters the El Parador and glances around. Not wanting to see Katherine herself she scrawls a quick note at the bar and leaves it with Pedro for her.  It reads: “Katherine~ Conrad will pick you up for a picnic tomorrow at 11am. ~RW.”  

Ruby enters the kitchen and finds it curiously empty. She shrugs, and gathers some cheese, bread and muffins for a snack and gets a bottle of whiskey from Pedro on her way to the stable.  Walking out, munching on some cheese, Ruby finds Jake with the ready horses. She pats her black stallion. "I guess I ought to give you a name, huh? Maybe you'll tell me what it is today," she smiles. She puts the food in the saddlebag and looks to Jake. "I'm ready when you are."

They ride out of town to the general area where they usually practice, out of sight and sound of the town. Jake is careful to look around and check the distance to make sure they aren't being followed or watched on the way there. On the ride Jake shares what Conrad Booth told him about the Cowboy gang. "Not too much new, but maybe when he is back moving around town he'll find out more." 

"Look," he finally says after a few minutes of silence, "the whole kissing Katherine thing, that really didn't mean anything. It was just a mean joke I played on her and at the time I thought it was funny." He grins. "Ok, I'll admit, I still think it was funny but I won't do it again. I'm sorry it hurt your feelings. I'm a changed man, that won't happen again." Ruby shoots him a look. "OK, I'm not really a changed man, but it still won't happen again." He tries to look serious but can't help smirking. "Really, it won't. But you should have seen the look on Katherine's face." He takes a deep breath and is able to control his near laughing. "Only Ruby West's lips for Jake Cook and no more ill considered jokes either. Well one's involving women’s lips or other body parts anyway."

Ruby gives Jake a sideways glance. "I hope so. Because I love you but this girl won't stand for her man cheating on her." Ruby turns her eyes forward again. "I'm going to have some words with Mrs. Kale." She finally cracks a smile. "I'm sure her face WAS quite funny to see, I doubt she's ever had a kiss like that before." She puts her fingers to her own lips, "I hope Mr. Cassidy won't hold his kiss against me."

"After a kiss from Ruby West? I'm more worried he'll be trying to hold you against him." Jake grins and points. "Over there, that's a good spot."  They ride over and tie the horses in the shade of a mesquite tree in a small clearing surrounded by cactus.  Ruby giggles. "You're so funny, Mr. Cook. See then you'd better watch out, I have them lined up already if you get out of line..." 

After tying up their horses Jake prepares all the weapons. Ruby watches him intently with a smile and he catches her a few times. Once Jake is finished they begin their practicing.  Jake removes the enchanted rounds from his second pistol and pockets them. He loads six normal shells in their place, and puts a sixth round under the hammer of his fast draw pistol that he usually leaves empty for safety. 

Expressionless, he stands opposite a saguaro cactus. His face gives away nothing as his hand yanks Colt Peacemaker out of its holster. Just like he showed Ruby that morning in the bedroom, just like he had many times before, he pulls back the hammer with his thumb and as the barrel comes level there is a click. This time Jake is confident he is ready and is practicing with live fire. This time the sound that follows is the distinct report of a Colt Peacemaker. His left hand is already slapping back the hammer followed by another click and the accompanying sound and flame. Without pause he continues to unload the six rounds into the hapless cactus until the cylinder is empty. "Better." He says without turning around to his companion. "Not good enough yet." 

He could do the next part in his sleep. The hammer comes back half way, the barrel points up, push down on the casing release and rotate the cylinder. Again and again. He loads six shots in the pistol, positions himself opposite the cactus and starts again. In seconds it is time to reload. This continues for several minutes, each time a little faster and a little more accurate before he draws the second pistol and rapidly unloads it into the target cactus. An acrid cloud of gunsmoke hangs around him in the still desert air. He stops for some water and makes eye contact with Ruby. "You never answered me about Ringo. How did you know he was 'favored' of Ares if not from Minerva's dream or from what Jimenez said?" He wipes the gunpowder residue from his hands with a rag. "It was not a dream was it?"

She replies, "No, not a dream," Ruby comments as she shoots at a cactus not already shot up by Jake. She looks from the target to Jake. "The priestess of Aphrodite told me."  He replies, "Of course, how silly of me. We should have asked the priestess of Aphrodite right from the beginning." Jake takes out a hand full of rounds from his pocket and begins reloading his pistols. "When exactly did we get a priestess of Aphrodite and where do we hide her?"

Ruby shrugs. "I didn't ask her how long she's been here. Longer than me. By the way, how long were you in Promise City before we met?" Ruby looks at Jake curiously, surprised she never thought to ask him before.  Jake replies, "I don't know, maybe a week or so." Jake puts the loaded pistols back in the holsters. "We were talking about this priestess of Aphrodite. Is there a reason you don't want me to know?"

She answers, "No, I just thought of that question and figured I should ask you before I forgot." She shoots off the remaining ammunition on her gun then reloads and puts it away, sitting in the grass. “The priestess lives at the Palace. Minerva was complaining that I wasn’t including enough of the other saloons in the entertainment. Yes, I know that pretty much the others only offer girls but I guess she didn’t realize that. Anyway, I didn’t tell you I was going there earlier because, well, you didn't ask and I knew you wouldn’t let me go if you did.” 

“So it turns out that there was nothing to worry about. The priestess has turned the Palace Saloon into a temple to Aphrodite,” Ruby says as if the revelation was no big deal. “When I walked in she called me her sister and said she knew I was favored by the goddess. Then she kicked everyone out so we could talk. She said she won’t let Adair try to kill me again. And that I wasn’t being influenced by her because the goddess talks to me herself, which she did, that dream I had.” 

“She wants me to come to services next Sunday. But see, the good thing is she says they aren’t boring like regular services, its singing and dancing.” Ruby continues, talking to herself with furrowed brows, “Oh, I forgot to tell her I can dance too.”  She snaps out of it. “Anyway, she is the one who said that Ringo was a chosen of Ares and he is our enemy, which he is. And the Vigilance Committee too. So the way I see it, we have a lot of common goals. But we thought he was a wizard because of those spell books. Priests don't use spell books, wizards do."

Jake notices that his mouth is hanging open and closes it. "I was in the Palace last night looking for Foote, like you suggested. It didn't look much like a temple to Aphrodite with all those boxers beating each other senseless." Jake stands there thinking and blinking. "Influenced by her? She could influence you?" 

He starts talking faster. "Who else is influenced and how would we know? You just met her and you trust her? She can control Adair? What does she mean influenced? Are you sure she didn't influence you?" He stops suddenly and sits on a rock. After staring at Ruby for a moment he wipes the sweat from his brow with a sleeve and replaces his hat. "I don't mean to be so suspicious, and we certainly need allies against Ringo, but I just can't help myself. I've been suspicious way too long to just suddenly stop."

Ruby moves over to Jake, stopping when she is kneeling in front of him. She wraps her arms around his neck and kisses him until his body relaxes. "It's OK, baby, try to stay calm," she smiles, keeping her arms around his neck. "Now let's see. Chester told me he went in as the boxing was finishing. He saw the Dance of the Veils, and she told me today that is the opening of the service. She said Adair was under her control. I didn't see if for myself. What I did see was her telling everyone to get out and they did." 

"Yes, I trust her. I can't explain it but as soon as we met I felt like I was close to her, warm and trusting. My feelings are my own, I know they are."  "Look, Aphrodite wants this town to be a beacon of love and beauty. And what's wrong with that? Wouldn't it be better to be led by a goddess of love and beauty then by war? I think would you be in heaven, Mr. Cook." 

"As for being influenced, you yourself told me about a dream you had that asked you to do things right? Isn't that a way of influencing people? Besides, they can't make anyone do anything they don't want to do, right? It's our choice. They can ask but whether we listen or not is up to us. But look, I listened and look at what we got? Each other. You're everything I wanted, even if I didn't know it," she laughs. "Did I answer your questions?"

"I will take the goddess of love over the god of war if I get the choice. I am just not done being suspicious yet. So, you do what you believe is right and I get to be suspicious and protect you." He rubs his hands on her arms. "I need to think about it some more. Let's finish target practice and have something to eat."

In the evening, Eduardo stops in the Marshal’s office. "Good evening, Marshal Martin, Miss Townsend. I can take over things from here. Have a good night." Chester says, "Thanks, Marshall Rodriguez. It's been quiet. have a good night yourself." Clarisse adds, "Good night, Marshall."   They go to the Lucky Lady, Clarisse hanging on Chester's arm. The sound of piano playing wafts from the saloon.   "Evening, Jake, Ruby. How are you?" Chester recognizes the man with the crew cut, but keeps the smile on his face.

"I'll never turn down your protection," she kisses him again. "But you think I'm crazy, right? I can take you to meet her if you'd like. Jane, that's her name. Then you can ask your own questions." Ruby stands, "Now, let's finish. I told Niles I would sing tonight." She reaches down and grabs Jake by the wrists, pulling him to his feet. Ruby and Jake have a quick snack then continue their practice. Ruby is amazed at Jake's quickness and ability with his guns. "You've really improved with them since we met!" 

After they finish they get on their horses and head back to town. Back the El Parador Ruby speaks to her horse, "Soon, I'll take you out again and maybe then you'll tell me your name." She gives him a little peck then Jake and Ruby go back to the Lucky Lady.  They change out of their riding clothes and into their night time outfits before having dinner. Ruby gets some plates from Maria and they sit to enjoy dinner at their usual table.

After dinner Ruby takes to stage with a flourish. She begins her set with Harry accompanying her, occasionally singing acapella to give him a break. Even though there aren't many customers, Sunday being their slowest night of the week, Ruby sings with all the passion she has been experiencing lately. Even Harry's playing sounds better with the emotion she is singing with this night. Jake watches her intently from their table, but still keeps one eye on who is coming and going.

Neil Cassidy enters and walks over towards the stage, taking a seat at the closest table to Ruby and looking up at her with a look of desire on his face.  After her set is over Ruby thanks Harry and walks off the stage. She had noticed Neil come in watch her sing, but his glances weren't much different from other looks she received every day. She decides to apologize for earlier so she stops quickly at the bar and gets two whiskeys. She nods at Jake then walks to Cassidy's table. "Nice to see you Mr. Cassidy. How are you this evening?"

"Ruby, please call me Neil" he states as he gestures for her to take a seat beside him.  Ruby smiles. "Alright, Neil." She lifts a whiskey and offers it to him, "Thirsty?"   He slides his chair closer to her and says, "I believe that we have some unfinished business from earlier..."  She states, "Now, Neil, it's Sunday night and I am sure you're not really in the mood to discuss business. If you insist I hope you'll be agreeable to giving us a good price on that lumber." 

Ruby places the whiskey in front of Neil and drinks her own down quickly.  Neil begins to stand up and then immediately bends over, grabbing Ruby by the shoulders and giving her a full kiss on the lips. He then lets her go and exclaims "There, I feel much better."  "Neil!" Ruby is caught off guard and actually blushes. "Well... that was a surprise." She continues quickly, "A nice one, of course. I guess I still owe you an apology from earlier. I hope you're not too angry with me?" She bites her lip, waiting for a response. She doesn't dare look in Jake's direction.

Neil smiles and says, "No apology necessary." He then laughs out loud and says "I figured if you and Jake can use me as a pawn in your fights I owed you back one. No hard feelings?" He then looks towards Jake and says, "Her kisses are nice Jake, but if you don't mind I think I'll take you up on that drink coupon offer instead."

Ruby feigns shock. "A drink coupon over my kisses! I'm insulted!" Then she laughs. "No hard feelings. It was a good kiss, no a great kiss. And now I got two to his one," she giggles. "So thanks!"   "If you don't want that whiskey, feel free to ask Niles to get you what you want. He knows you're a good friend."   Neil picks up the whiskey and says "That's fine, come join us Jake." He downs the drink and says, "Now, you were talking about lumber...."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 180, “You haven't told Pierre?”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 7:00 PM *

Ruby answers, "Ah yes, it is time for us to begin our new construction and we need lots of lumber! But I think I heard you had a rush on it not too long ago so I hope you have what we need," she smiles. "But it IS Sunday night and I am sure you don't want to discuss this now. Would you like us to stop by your store instead?"  He replies, "Sure, that's fine. I'll be turning in soon anyway, just thought I'd stop by to pay you back from before. Some day you'll have to tell me what that was all about."

Ruby laughs. "I think I'll leave that to Jake. He loves to tell stories. Now if you'll excuse me, I'll leave you two to chat and start my next set."  Ruby heads back to the stage, singing two more sets for the nights, although shorter than usual.   Jake joins them and chats some, but let's Ruby handle the discussion about the building material.  Jake has a relaxing evening hanging about the saloon. Besides listening to Ruby he helps with the security and gives Harry a break at the piano. 

During the evening when he can get a few uninterrupted minutes with him, Jake talks to Niles. "Your place was right near the Trail Dust, I have been meaning to ask you about what you saw going on there. It seems we learn every day how much more the Yeats were involved in the cowboy gang. Did you have any dealings with the gang back then or notice any folks that seemed to be close to the Yeats that have been identified as gang members? Don't be holding anything back partner, our saloon could be a target and I want to make sure we are doing everything we can to protect it."

Niles replies, "My contact was with Dudley Yeats not his customers, since he got his liquor from me but I also had a bar so he didn't want them coming into my place. I heard that he had some of the highest drink prices in town, which kept most folks away, but he seemed to have a fairly regular crowd of rowdies. The beverages that I sold to him were mostly the ordinary stuff, local beers, ales and whiskeys. Ordered an odd brand of Mexican Tequila for him from time to time. He once had me order a fancy French wine too. Come to think of it, since his place has closed I've ordered that same Tequila brand twice for the Indian Head Saloon."

Jake asks, "What brand would that be?"  He keeps looking for Chester to come closer to him,  needing to ask him what he is going to do about the information Nanuet gave him.  He replies, "The Orendian Family brand, produced at their plantation outside Tequila, Mexico."  

Ruby schmooze with the customers who are there, spending a good amount of time with them, talking about the festival and local gossip.   In the midst of this socializing she approaches a trio of men who arrived during her final set who she had not seen at the Lucky Lady before. One is a short, fat man balding in his mid-thirties, another is a brown haired man with a long brown and red beard who appears to be in his late twenties, the third is tall and thin, looking to be maybe late teens or early twenties with prematurely white hair worn in a crew cut. All three men are poorly dressed and order beer to drink.

Ruby gets their beers herself. On return she gives each of them a smile as she passes them their order. "So, I haven't seen you all around here before. New to town or just the saloon?" she asks cheerily. "Or did you come just to hear me sing?"  

The balding man speaks to her in a thick Southern accent "Well Ma'am, we've heard some mighty fine things about your singing so we thought we'd wander over her to check it out. Name's Riff, my friends here are Ambrose" as he points to the bearded one, "...and Roy", gesturing to the younger man. We've been ranching over in Texas and decided to head further west. Heard there were some good ranches in these parts who might be looking for some help."

"Ruby West," she says, as she extends her hand to each of them. "Well, I am flattered that you came to OUR saloon then. We do have some of the best ranches around, that is certain. Where are you staying, if I'm not being too nosy? I might have some leads on jobs for you but would have to check with the owners first."  The men exchange glances. Riff says, "We're camped 
outside of town."

She replies, "It's ok. I'm sure I'll see you around in here and if I hear anything I'll pass it on to you here. I know a few owners of local ranches.  Have you heard we're having a festival next weekend? It's going to be fun for everyone. You won't want to miss it."  The bearded man says in a Texas accent "No, haven't heard anything about that. What is the occasion?"  She says, "Oh it's a festival to honor the gods, especially Dionysus. But to tell you the truth," she leans in closer to him, "It's just another reason to have a party and get drunk," she giggles before standing up again.

Jake makes mental note of the three ranchers talking to Ruby. The fat bald man and the bearded one are doing all of the talking. The tall man with the white crew cut however keeps looking towards the staircase up to the second floor.  Chester recognizes the man with the crew cut, but keeps the smile on his face.

Ruby approaches Chester and Clarisse, "Good evening Chester. Hope all is well. If you're hungry, why don't you ask Maria for a plate?"  He says, "It is. Isn't that right, Clarisse?"   Clarisse says, "Oh yes. I'm just very nervous about the costume ball."  He says, "Stop by our table later." Chester recognizes the man with the crew cut, but keeps the smile on his face.

Chester and Clarisse take an empty table. He goes to the kitchen door to ask for dinner for two.  "Why are you nervous about the Costume Ball?" Ruby asks Clarisse before they walk away.  Clarisse says, "The Priestess had put me in charge but now she doesn't like my ideas for it. I was thinking that it should be held outside on Main Streets, along the two blocks between Fremont and Front. It would run for half the night, with events tied to all eight restaurants and saloons adjacent. Then to be fair to the other saloons, other events would be held there for the rest of the night. But she wants everything to be held everywhere simultaneously. Don't you think that will be confusing?"

Ruby replies, "Well, yes, I had the same conversation with her. I thought the ball would be outside too, in one area. Any other way is silly really. Perhaps we can have it outside and every saloon can set up a tent or something. How can you have dancing all over? Then it's not a ball it's dancing at saloons. Maybe if each saloon has different events then people will want to go to each saloon in turn. Oh, also, I want to include some Mexican dancing. Definitely Mexican music. Have you planned any dance contests or anything like that?"

Clarisse says, "Oh no, I'm afraid I don't know much about dancing. Mrs. Beatrice Shultze was totally against the practice, she said that it could lead to improper fraternization with the opposite gender."  "Clarisse, what do you think a ball is all about?" Ruby smiles at her, laying her hand on Clarisse's arm, "And you don't believe that anymore do you?"

Clarisse replies, "No, of course not. With proper and appropriate supervision people can be expected to keep any improper thoughts that they might have under control. The importance will be for the local authorities to make sure that no excessive drinking occurs, as that could lead to uninhibited behavior."  Ruby exclaims, "Uninhibited behavior? Clarisse you live in a town of miners filled with saloons. You're not going to stop people from drinking and you really have no right to think you can."

When Jake is finished talking, Chester waves him over. "Jake, I saw the guy with the white hair before. He was at the Palace with Foote."   Jake asks Chester to come with him and take a look at something, "We'll leave the Ball planning to the beautiful ladies here."  Jake takes him outside and pretends to point at the roof of the saloon and scratch his head. "I guess we'll try to find out there names. Not sure what Berg wants us to do though. We'll think of something. What did you think of what Nanuet told you? What place do you think they are going to hit for the weapons? Have you told Berg?"

Chester replies, "Ruby was talking to them when I entered. Maybe she found out something? When we were at the Indian Head, Berg talked to some guy named Watson. He said that Watson rode with Curly Bill Brocious. As far as the weapons, the best bet would be the gun shop. We should warn Pierre. They might be thinking of the Marshall's office, but that would be very risky for them."

Jake stops looking at the roof and looks at Chester. "You haven't told Pierre? Nanuet did talk to you didn't he? Mierda! I don't know who else has enough weapons besides Pierre. Look somebody has to talk to Pierre or Al Brower. I need to get back inside, I don't like the way one of them was looking at the stairs going up inside the Lucky Lady. Figure out what you want to do and then let me know. Chet, I can't believe nobody has talked to Pierre or Al!" Jake shakes his head and leave Chester standing outside the door. 

Jake wanders over to the three men that Ruby were talking to and sits down with them. "Good evening gentlemen, anybody here like some good poker? If so come on back any night this week. We have some pretty good players here, and the games are always interesting." Jake waves Harry over. "Set these men up on me, what are you drinking?"  "Beer" the man with the balding southern drawl replies.

"Where are you men staying," Jake asks the man with the sparse vocabulary. "Do you think you like to come back for some poker?"   "We're camped outside of town," the balding man say. Jake pinpoints the man's accent as that of somebody from Mobile. The eyes of the man with the crew cut continue to glance towards the stairs although he now keeps his head facing in Jake's direction. Jake's eyes bulge slightly, “Your camping outside of town!? You folks are brave indeed. Haven't you heard the stories about Wyatt Earp?"   

Ruby looks at Clarisse. "I think this discussion should wait until we don't have customers here, Clarisse." With that she turns from her back to her new "friends".  She hears the man with the beard say to Jake, "Thanks for the friendly gesture sir. I can assure you that my friends and I will definitely make it a point to return to this saloon."    "Oh, isn't that a nice thing to say!" Ruby exclaims. She very quickly glances at Jake while rubbing her wrist. "I'm going to get a snack in the kitchen, I'll be right back." 

Ruby makes her way to the kitchen and looks around. Maria is not there, the whole kitchen is empty. She gathers together a plate of cheese and breads and places it on the counter. She quickly mutters an incantation as quietly as she can. She continues to concentrate but picks up the plate and heads back to the table, just as Jake is telling his story.  She doesn't interrupt him, she just places the plate on the table and sits.

Jake lowers his voice, leans towards them and speaks conspiratorially. "That Earp has only one thing on his mind, kill everyone who has had anything to do with the cowboy gang. Now, I'm not saying you folks are part of the gang, but if anyone you are camping with has been associated with the gang at any time... well let's just say the whole camp is in danger." Jake looks around quickly to make sure no one is listening in. "I'm hearing it said that since his brother was murdered he made a deal. A deal with a power that is better of left unnamed. That deal lets him move as silent as death. That deal keeps any bullet forged by mortal hands from harming him. I'm hearing it said that he has been showing up suddenly and quietly. He has been killing without worrying about getting himself shot. When he is finished killing those outside of town... well then he'll start coming into town." Jake looks around again to make sure no one is listening and then laughs a nervous laugh. 

Ruby had difficulty at first with the Detect Thoughts spell, picking up some prominent and lewd thoughts about her from both Tony Lucky and one of his players, a man whose last name appropriately was Wolfe. She also detects thoughts from Clarisse which consist of self-chastisement for having improper thoughts regarding Chester that she wishes to suppress due to their inappropriateness.  She then concentrates on the three men, finding the minds of both the balding and bearded men are closed to her but the young man with the white crew cut is an open book.

Jake sits back up straight again. "I'm sure those are just crazy stories, right? I'll just be staying in town until the law gets him locked up either way. I did hear from a more reliable source that some of the gang members joined up with Earp and that he spared them. I know Wyatt Earp, and I wouldn't cross that man. I wouldn't say I'm a friend of his, don't know if that man has any friends. At least I know that I can talk to him, and not likely to get shot first and asked questions second. If I had the unfortunate luck to have a friend that was a known gang member I would be going out of my way to make sure the Earps knew I was not involved. Well, like I said that is all crazy talk." Jake stretches his arms and laughs again. 

"You keep us in mind, we'll be looking out for you. We'll take care of you here like no place else in town." Jake gives the men a broad smile and a nod of his head as he get's up. "Enjoy your drinks gentlemen."    "Oh!" Ruby exclaims, "I forgot to tell Jeff about that thing we were discussing earlier, Jake." 

Ruby stands from the table and heads to Jeff, standing at the door. She stands very close to him and speaks in a low voice. "Close and lock the front door. No one gets out. There is BIG trouble from those guys and someone upstairs. We have to alert Chester and cover the back door. I need to get upstairs right now. These guys DO NOT get out, you understand?" Jeff nods his head yes. 

Ruby sees the puppies out of the corner of her eye. "How did you little trouble makers get out from upstairs? Come on, up you go..." She has a smile on her face as she leads the pups to the stairs. She stops at the bottom. "Hey baby, don't forget you made that bet with me, the one I won with the queen of diamonds? Time to pay up when I get back..." She makes sure that Jake sees her tug on her ear then follows the pups upstairs. As soon as she is out of sight she pulls her gun off her thigh and readies it. She lets the pups get to the top of the stairs first. She stops at the top, listening and looking at the room with the liquor in it, and waits to see if the dogs respond.

The door to the room at the top of the stairs where Niles Hoover keeps his liquor is currently shut. Listening at the door she does not hear anything inside. She does not have a key, Niles and Harry having the only keys to that particular room.   Ruby sticks her gun in the front of her dress but within quick reach. She uses her quick and silent fingers to try the door knob. The door is locked. She reaches up and pulls a small metal pick out of her hairclip. Glancing back and forth down the hallway and still seeing no one, she continues to use her nimble fingers as she inserts the pick into the lock.  

Chester goes back inside the Lucky Lady. "Clarisse, let's go to the Comique. We haven't been there in a while." On their way there, Chester says, "Sorry about this. I need to talk to Mr. Brower or Mr. Jacquet. I don't like the looks of the three Jake and Ruby were talking to earlier." 

Clarisse pouts. "You're always doing things for other people. Why can't you concentrate on me for once?"  "Because those men are with the Cowboy Gang. They're up to no good. I need to warn Brower or Jacquet. OK? I'll make this up to you." "Fine. Let's get this over with." They get to the Comique and Chester looks for Al or Pierre.

Back at the Lucky Lady, Ruby has to fiddle with the lock a little but soon hears the distinct "click" sound of the locking mechanism moving and door unlocking.  "There we go," Ruby says out loud, "That door always sticks! Come on pups, let's go find that wine Mr. Hoover was looking for." Before she enters she tucks her gun into the back of her skirt, for faster grabbing. Ruby starts singing out loud as she walks in the room, the pups prancing around her feet. She shuts the door, leaving only about two inches open behind her, just enough for the pups to get out if necessary. Her singing masks the casting of a sleep spell.   Both puppies curl up and fall asleep. She doesn't hear any other sounds in the room.  She keeps her eyes and ears pealed as she enters the room.

Ruby laughs. "You lazy pups! Get up!" She pushes each of them gently with her toe. She makes sure to keep an eye on the door and the window, looking for any movement. She also glances at the floor for any kind of footprints.   She starts looking around at the liquor bottles. "Now, where could that wine be?" She pretends like she is looking for a bottle of wine while really searching for dynamite or any traces of a setup.

Jake makes his way to Harry. He leans in and whispers, "Pretend you are going to the outhouse and get Chester Martin. He just left for the Comique. Go now."  Jake then wanders over to Niles and says softly. "See those three men at the table I was talking with? If I have to run up the stairs you get the shot gun and don't let them follow. Something is up, something bad." Then Jake goes over to stand behind and a few feet away from the three of them.

Ruby looks around the room and does not see anything amiss. There is no dynamite in sight as to the best of her knowledge the boxes, crates and kegs are lined up on the selves along the walls, although it has been a while since she last looked into this room so can't swear to the quantities or placement of specific items. She manages to locate a wine rack that Niles has arranged along the far wall . Both windows in the room look to still be boarded up. The puppies awaken from her nudging.

She walks over to the wine rack and pretends to be looking it over, while keeping her eye on the rest of the room. She keeps one eye on the puppies to see if they act unusual. She picks up a bottle of wine, "Is this it? Hmmm...." Ruby lets it drop from her hands, trying to influence it's fall in such a way to spread the contents over a large portion of the floor. "Whoops!"  Ruby watches the contents spread across the floor and flow under the shelves and around the kegs. She does not see anything interfere with or deflect the flow of the liquid.

"Mr. Hoover is going to be SO mad at us!" She looks down at the puppies with a smile. "Oh look, here is the bottle!" Ruby reaches for a bottle and takes it in her hand. "Let's go little ones..." Ruby takes the bottle and exits the room, leaving the door open a tiny crack.  She exits the room then starts down the stairs. She stops at the top, out of sight of the room with the liquor in it. She slides into the shadows the best she can, flattening herself against the wall. She waits there, listening for any noise in the room.

Harry loops around the back of the Lucky Lady and catches Chester as he enters the Comique. Breathing heavily, he says, "Chester... you got... to get back... to the Lucky Lady. There's going to be some trouble and they need you."  "What? OK. Hold on. Harry, could you take Miss Townsend back to the Double Eagle?" He turns to Clarisse. "I have to go. Please stay home for now. This could be bad and I don't want you caught up in it. I couldn't live with myself if something happened to you." 

She pleads, "Don't go Chet. The others can take care of this. Why do you have to always have to do it?"  He replies, "Because they're my friends and it's my duty to protect them and everyone else in town. I'll be careful. Now go." He kisses her, mindful of Harry's presence. Harry and Clarisse leave for the Boarding House.  Chester comes back into the Lucky Lady. "I'm back. Clarisse took ill so I took her home to rest."

When Chester arrives Jake walks to the bar and looks over the top of it. "Hey Jeff, come here a minute. We need some scotch." Jake also waves Chester over to the bar.  Then in a very quiet voice Jake says, "Jeff, she's been gone too long. What did she tell you? I think you should get up there with her. Chester and I can watch these three. Whatever we do Chet, don't let them get away."  Chester asks, "What's going on? I was on my way to warn Al and Pierre when Harry caught me. He'll be back in a bit. I asked him to take Clarisse home. She wasn't happy about it."

Ruby has been watching the hallway and door for some time now when Jeff Mills comes heading up the stairs from the first floor.  She puts her fingers to her lips indicating quiet. "There is someone invisible in the liquor room," she says as quiet as she can, "But I didn't hear or see anything. I might have put him to sleep. I'm not sure what to do besides bust in there."  Jeff replies, "You could let me bust in there instead. You shouldn't be putting yourself in danger Ruby, I'm the bouncer around here."

Ruby sighs, "Alright. I'll stay out here in case he gets out. The windows are boarded up so he can't get out that way." She puts her hand on his arm, "Be careful Jeff. He could shoot you and you would never know it was coming."   She pulls her gun out and readies it again, then nods to Jeff.   Jeff opens the door and enters. He takes a step into the darkened room. 

His second step reaches the section of floor saturated with wine and the heel of his foot slips on the liquid. He starts to fall and reaches out to grab the shelving, which due to his strength begin to tilt inward. He sees this and releases the shelves, falling to the ground, with a case of beer falling from the top shelf towards him. He manages to deflect the case with his right arm, five of the twelve bottles spilling out and breaking.  

Downstairs, the occupants of the main room hear the "thump" of Jeff hitting the floor followed by the distinctive sound of breaking glass.  Chester looks at the stairs. "What was that?" He whispers to Jake, "It'd be better if you take a look rather than me since you're an owner. I can keep a watch on those three."  Jake heads upstairs. The three at the table start to look nervous and decide to leave. The balding one drop a few dollar coin on the table and they stand up to leave.

Chester walks over to their table. He puts his hands on the shoulders of the balding man. "Going so soon, gentlemen? The night is young. Please, have another round on me." He waves at Harry, who has just returned from the Double Eagle. "Harry, another round for my friends."  "Mighty neighborly of you Lawman," the balding man says. The three sit back down as the one with the beard scoops up and pockets the dollar that had been dropped onto the table. 

"Jeff!" Ruby runs into the storage room, not knowing what happened. She quickly surveys the scene and kneels next to Jeff. "Are you ok?" She looks him in the eyes, "I forgot to tell you I got the bottle of wine already..."   Jeff looks down at his pant legs, which are now coated with red wine and says, "Good, that means that isn't my blood."    Ruby helps him up but continues to look around the room. "What a mess. Hoover is going to be mad! Hope this wasn't for the festival..."   

Jake has now reached Ruby and Jeff. Jeff is still lying on his back on the floor.   Ruby gives Jake a "look" as she glances around the room.  She kneels down next to Jeff and looks him over for injuries. "I accidentally dropped some wine and Jeff fell."   Jake helps Jeff up and listens carefully for anything out of place. "I see Lucky and Mischief, where's Princess?" Jake turns and looks at Ruby and says in a loud angry voice. "If that third dog of yours is in one of these rooms upstairs chewing up somebody's good boots there will be hell to pay." 

"Jeff, go get the sawdust to clean this up and put some in the hallway too. That will keep us from tracking it downstairs. Ruby you keep those other two mutts in the hallway with you while I find the other one. We are going to talk about this when I find her!" Jake gives Ruby a wink.

Downstairs, Chester grabs the beer from the bar and brings it to the table. "My pleasure. Mind if I join you?" He sits down at the table. "So, what brings you to Promise City? I like to get to know the townspeople."  The balding man does the talking, "Hello, name's Riff. We're ranchers who got tired of Texas. We heard that southern Arizona was prime grazing land, with a number of ranches, so decided to head over this way to check it out. We hear that there will be a festival next weekend so will probably want to stick around until at least then." His two companions both nod and drink their beer.

Chester shakes Riff's hand. "I'm Chester. Nice to meet you. There are a bunch of ranches around. They're always looking for help. The festival to Dionysus is next week. Don't miss it. I hear the saloons might have drink specials."  The men finish their drinks, thank Chester for his hospitality and then stand up to leave.  The deputy exclaims,   "No. Stay. Have another round. I think Miss West is due to perform again. You don't want to miss that." Chester thinks, They better figure out what to do. These guys are itching to leave. It's hard thinking of excuses.

The balding man tells Chester, "Nah, it's getting late and we have to ride back at the camp. But you can tell the little lady that we'll be back to see her again real soon." The three men begin heading towards the door.   Jeff heads downstairs to get a burlap bag of sawdust from the kitchen as Jake, Ruby and the puppies remain upstairs in the hallway outside of the liquor room.

Jake is trying to figure out exactly what Ruby is telling him. There is someone or something in this room? With all this talk of blowing up the saloon he decides it is better to look for live explosives first.   Having not heard the hiss or smelled the distinctive burn of fuse material in the liquor storage room, Jake moves quickly into the rooms on either side of that room. Each time paying close attention to the wall bordering the liquor storage. He looks with the door open, listens and sniffs the air. He also closes the door with him inside looking for the glow of burning fuse in the dark. All the while muttering things like, "When I catch that mangy cur, I am going to kick her sorry tail."

After Jake checks the room for dynamite Ruby reenters. She eyes a bottle of beer, the contents very slowly leaking out the bent cap. She pushes the cap flat with her finger over the hole, then shakes it up the best she can.  She then uses her thumb to release the pressure, the beer sprays all over the room and she makes certain she watches as it falls over the area.

As the spray hits near the boarded up windows she sees the liquid deflect off of something invisible, just beneath where the window is on the wall. The object is way too small to be a person, but something is there. She stops and looks closer, now seeing some liquid remaining and dripping down from the floor from something ten inches high and three or four inches in diameter. 

Calling up her magical detection abilities she attempts to have her mind penetrate through the invisibility, making out four sticks of dynamite fastened together and fastened by a pair of fishing hooks to the window sill. The sticks have fuses that are twisted together with one longer fuse which goes up to the window and out a thin crack between two of the boards.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 181, “Kajika’s Questions”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 6:30 PM *

Kajika motions for everyone to be seated. Qualtaqa kneels down and the other sit Indian-style. Kajika asks Nanuet for his necklace. Nanuet removes it and hands it to his mentor. Kajika spends several minutes examining it and the six remaining stones. He then casts some type of spell over it. 

He hands the necklace back to Nanuet and says "I can no longer use it. It is now an amalgam of both our the Native American High Elves and those of the Roman Pantheon and can only be used by those who actively worship both. I sense that each of you worships one group of deities and has respect for but is lacking in knowledge of the worship of the others' deities. I would like each of you to careful consider who you are and what you want. While there is precedent for the gods of the Native People working and being worshiped alongside other deities that has not been the practice of the Apache. That statement is not meant as a judgment, just a fact, and I am flexible to an ever changing outlook as the gods dictate. But I needs some important answers from the both of you. 

First, I am curious how the necklace came to be in this state and would like to hear the tale. Second, please tell me what you hope the future to hold for each of you as an individual. Lastly, decide now if a polytheistic outlook towards two distinctly different pantheons is something that you can truly devote yourself to or if you wish to have the present amalgam reversed."

Nanuet listens to the words of his mentor and several of the words fall heavy upon him as he is sure they were meant to. He begins by answering the easiest question first. "I can tell my part of how the necklace came to be and what I understand happened after that, Minerva will have to further explain what happened with it." 

Nanuet relays the story of how he fired at Ringo and had no effect and that he was then mortally wounded by an invisible shooter. He points out the scar on his chest before proceeding. He then tells how he was preparing to pass onto the next world when Minerva came upon him and prayed for him to recover and that she took the necklace from him and attempted to use it. "I explained to her that it would not work, because she is not an elf, and then the next thing I remember I woke up alive and healed. Perhaps she can tell you the rest of what she did.”

Kajika replies, “"It sounds as though our gods were not ready to have you leave. If she had attempted to use that necklace on anybody else, even another Apache, it would not have functioned. She appears to have also needed her own gods as well, which explains the amalgam. Her deities needed ours for the necklace's power while ours needed hers to channel the magic through." 

Nanuet states, “As far as life as an individual, I simply wish to remain an honest and hardworking person. I also wish to continue to grow in wisdom and knowledge. I do not strive to gain power or to do great things, but I will do what is asked of me and will bear the burdens that fall upon me.  The question in regards to religion is one that I only began to ask myself. I would request more time to learn about the other pantheons if possible, but if a decision is required now then I will choose to devote myself to the multiple pantheons. I truly believe that the Gods are the same beings and are just seen in a different light by different mortals."

Kajika answers, "I do not share that belief but that is my own opinion, yours may be the correct view. The only decision that must be made now is regarding this necklace. In its present form its application would be very limited, as it would simultaneously require the both of you to use it."  Nanuet states, "I agree that the Gods seem to have some reason for me to stay here in this world yet. So is there a way to return it to it's original form? What is required of me to do so?"

Kajika replies, "There is, but it will take me several days to repair. You would also be vulnerable, as she would probably be unable to use the necklace to heal you again, as she could now. The gods are unlikely to grant you another such miracle if your response to this one is to reject what they have now created."

Nanuet says, "Yes, but if one of us gets injured will the other be able to use the necklace on that person as Minerva did for me? I do not want to cross the Gods but this necklace is not only for my own benefit, it must be used on our companions as well and their interests must be considered. I have not yet learned enough to further my own healing powers or I might make the decision with less worry."

Kajika answers, "In its present form this necklace would require both of you to use it. I would assume that one of you could use it on the other, as happened before. If I change it back to its previous form that may not be the case."   Nanuet replies, "We will keep the necklace in it's present form and accept that it is the will of the Gods that Minerva and I be bound together."

Kajika says, "I do not know that the gods will that for all time, only that they did so to save your life. As I said before, our gods working with those of other pantheons is not without precedent. Have you ever heard of the Cloudriders?"  Nanuet answers, "I have not, but the name sounds so majestic. Can you tell me more about them?"

Kajika answers, "The humans know of them only as an ancient myth but as it has been fewer generations for the High Elves we are closer to the truth about them.   The Cloudriders began as humans who originally lived in Asia, along the coastline near where the Chinese city of Hong Kong now stands. Asia is now the home of the orc and half-orc, but approximately 6,000 years ago humans also lived there. These humans were highly religious, and most of the Chinese Pantheon now worshiped by the orcs began as human-worshipped deities. 

One of these was Huan-Ti, the God of War. Unlike our War God Tobadzistsini or Minerva's War God Mars, Huan-Ti was not evil but was good. He promoted war as a holy way for his people to preserve their way of life against their barbaric neighbors. Eventually the barbarians became more powerful and the humans had to abandon their home. They became seafarers, setting out on small boats, as they had no shipbuilding technology. 

Their boats were thrown upon the mighty ocean and would have perished, but Huan-Ti appealed to the other deities to help save them. Our Wind God, Hotoru, was the only one to answer that plea. He and Huan-Ti were of the same nature, viewing the Earth and its people from a perspective of both good and chaos. Huan-Ti brought these people to a large island in the center of the great Pacific Ocean known as Rapa Nui where they erected elaborate monuments to the deities. 

But the land proved to be unable to sustain life for the long-term. So in a blessing from the combined deities Huan-Ti and Hoturo, now known by the people as the Twin Gods, their stone city was levitated up into the air and placed upon the clouds, to travel the Earth. 

Their journeys brought them to all continents and the gods provided them with winged horses know as Pegasi to venture to the earth for provisions and to aid the civilizations who lived there. As Hoturu was worshipped by the High Elves they became kindred spirits and several dozen high elves joined the Cloudriders in their city above. Legends of our people speak of them, and you will find references to them in the writings of the Sumerians, Egyptians and some of the most ancient Greek texts. They and their city then mysteriously vanished from the world some 2,500 years ago." 

Nanuet states, "So that legend says that the Pantheons coexist and have worked together in the past. That gives me much hope."   Kajika says, "Yes, they exist. The deities of most Pantheons however do not choose to associate with others. There are also many instances of our gods working with those of the Celts. A number of Irish and Scottish humans who believe in the gods of nature live amongst the native people. Qualtaqa's companion Morgana is one of those, her father is a human of Irish descent while her mother is of the native elvan people. Her full name is Morgana Talks-with-trees O'Shea. She believes in and worships the nature gods of both the elves and humans. She resides in Promise City again and might be of some help to you in the future."

Nanuet answers, "Morgana has an interesting heritage. I will be sure to remember her for future endeavors. Qualtaqa mentioned that you moved to get away from magic, can you speak more about why you moved further away from Promise City?"   Kajika replies, "I can, but before I do I would ask that your companion answer my remaining questions to her. Minerva, please tell me what you hope the future to hold for you as an individual and also answer if a polytheistic outlook towards two distinctly different pantheons is something that you can truly devote yourself to?"

Nanuet steps aside and urges Minerva to step forward. He gives her a reassuring smile and waits with the others for her reply.  Minerva steps forward and bows formally to Kajika, and solemnly replies,” I am but a simple servant of the gods. They have granted me many gifts with which to serve them and the people who inhabit their earth. I have done so since I was a child and will continue to do so for as long as they will it. I also believe, as does Senor Nanuet, that the gods are honored with many names and many tales across the earth. 

It was the gods of our combined Pantheons who chose to allow me the ability to combine their powers to heal him. I take this as a sign of their acceptance and believe that by doing so they have bestowed their blessing on us. Nanuet's ancestor also summoned me through the veil of dreams to direct me to the path which Nanuet stands upon. I do not desire to put asunder that which the gods have bound together." she says and bows in respect before she steps back.

After hearing that Kajika nods. He then says something to Qualtaqa and his two apprentices and they stand and depart.  He tells Nanuet and Minerva "I have asked them to gather their religious items and return here in a quarter hour. I have some information to tell you that you may find distressing and you might to unreceptive to what I have to say. I want you to feel free to express your thoughts and feelings without the others present. 

These feelings that the two of you now have towards one another may not be real. And if they are real they have been manipulated through divine enhancement. Minerva, you are not the only priest of your pantheon within Promise City. There is another, who like you, is not very experienced. This priest follows the Deity of Love. This priest has magical items blessed by the Love Deity that they have not been properly versed in the use of and yet have impulsively gone ahead and used these to promote the Love Goddess through the exclusion of all other deities. I do not believe the actions of this priest are malicious, merely myopic in their focus, doing what they believe is best to promote the Goddess of Love. 

But all of the priests of the area have been effected by this as have most of the humans and elves in and near the town. The sphere of influence of this deity has expanded, which is why I have convinced Geronimo to move back the tribe. But this means that we are unable to watch the movement of the humans, including your ranch which we have offered to protect. 

I will be performing a ritual now for Qualtaqa and my two apprentices, to allow them to shun this undue influence so that the three of them can again focus their thoughts towards their own deities and then serve as the eyes and ears of this tribe. I could include the two of you in this ritual as well. But the risk of that is that you may discover that these feelings you have are not genuine. I will now leave you alone to discuss this and think of your decisions."

As Kajika leaves Nanuet turns to face Minerva. The radiantly beautiful Spaniard, dusty from the trail, her hair still clinging to her body smiles back at him. He tries to read her face, studying her expression. "We have discussed this possibility to some degree already and I think we both believe that our feelings for one another are real. I am willing to have any influence over me stripped away, and I do believe that my feelings towards you will remain unchanged. What do you say?"

She smiles radiantly in return and places her hand on the side of his face, she looks deeply into his warm brown eyes. "I have no doubts. It will only confirm what my heart tells me is true."   Nanuet places his hand on Minerva's then leans in and gives her a kiss. After the moment passes the two stand hand in hand waiting for the shaman to return, confident in their decision.  Kajika returns to await their answer.

Minerva and Nanuet step forward together and Nanuet responds in his deep melodious voice, "It is our desire to participate in the ceremony." Minerva nods in affirmation. 
"We have many concerns about what is happening between the gods and fear for the safety of the People of Promise City as well as your own people. Will you speak with us after the ceremony? We cannot stay overlong. We are needed back home."

Kajika replies, "You may participate in the ceremony but I will need for Nanuet to remain here afterwards. I need to provide further training to Nanuet which will require time tomorrow. You could safely stay here with him, or you could return to Promise City with Qualtaqa."   She replies, "Padre Kajika, My heart is open to the gods of the Apache. I embrace their people as well." she smiles and holds her hands out imploringly "If I am welcome here, I would like to stay and learn the ways of the Apache."

Nanuet smiles when he hears Minerva's response.  "I apologize Kajika, for being away for so long. I thank you for taking time to impart your wisdom upon me. We are ready to begin the ceremony."  "That would be acceptable," Kajika states to Minerva. To Nanuet he states, "We welcome your return to us." 

The centaur and two elvan apprentices return. Kajika has all six take positions around the fire pit and hands each a wooden stick around four feet long with the bark stripped off and elvan symbols painted on them, the paint on each stick a different color. He lights the fire and begins a chant. Drum sounds reverberate from the trees in all directions although the drummers remain unseen. As the tempo of the music picks up the fire greatly intensifies. After ten minutes there is a roaring bonfire before them, although surprisingly little heat radiates from it, allowing the six to remain close to it. 

The chant abruptly ends and the drumming ceases. Kajika motions for each to toss their stick onto the fire. Each burning stick lets off a colored smoke the same color as the symbols painted on it. The smoke blends with the smoke from the fire, then mushrooms fifteen feet up and slowly bends down, ending on the ground behind them and encasing them all in a half circle dome of smoke above but clear air around them. 

Kajika then says a prayer in three languages, ancient elvan, English, and a third language unknown to Minerva and Nanuet. They English prayer is "Great spirits, come and watch those within this sacred circle. Allow them clear communication to the deities that they have devoted themselves towards while preventing other deities from entering their thoughts and hearts." 

Kajika then picks up a simple wooden flute and sits. He plays a soft melody as the fire quickly extinguishes itself, soon being nothing more than cooling coals. When the cloud dissipates the sun has set on the horizon. Nanuet sees from the stars that several hours have passed although to those in the ceremony it seems like less than an hour. 

Before the last of the embers fades Kajika places five torches against the coals and they ignite. He hands a torch to each participant in the ceremony. He casts a spell and a cool icy wind emits from his hands and covers the coals causing them all to darken. 

He then removes from his belt pouch five ceramic containers. They are each around an inch in diameter, shaped like a small pot, and fastened with a leather cord. He scoops ash from the fire into each pot. He then places a small matching ceramic lid upon each pot and casts a spell over them. He hands one to each participant. Looking at the items, the seal between the pots and lid is not longer apparent and each appears to be solid. Kajika commands "Wear this on your person, either around your neck or on your belt. It will carry the protection from this ceremony with you."

Nanuet answers, "Thank you great Kajika. Once again you have proven yourself invaluable. Your wisdom and power is great."  Kajika commands the five "You should all go and rest now. We will meet again in the morning." He stands and departs. Maska and Luna approach, as does a gray fox that is the animal companion to one of the apprentices.  Nanuet greets Maska and the fox as well. 

Although tired, Minerva has a serene look about her and there are tears running down her cheeks. Luna flies over and lands on her arm. She places her hand on Nanuet's shoulder and smiles at him. "Will you assist me? I must find a place to pray."   Nanuet replies, "Yes Minerva, we will go find a place now. Forgive my ignorance, but what are your requirements for your prayers? Do you need anything special?"

Minerva replies: "I have what I require in my pack. Other than that I would prefer to pray under the moon.  I have much to give thanks for and would like to do it properly, but it is more important that I have someplace private."  Nanuet says, "Someplace, private? Well once we get away from the edge of camp, it should be fairly private, but I am sure the Apache watch all of the surrounding area. I will not leave you alone outside of the camp either. The Apache do not know you and it is not the safest place."

She states, "Si, it is best that you guard me as I will not be paying attention to my surroundings." 
Minerva finds her pack and takes out her Minerva and Jupiter icons as well as her 12 candles and returns to Nanuet "I am ready."  Minerva takes Nanuet's hand as they walk and smiles up at him.  

She says, “I feel so much better now. I must thank Padre Kajika in the morning. I must surely have been under Aphrodite’s influence. It is as though a barrier has been removed and I can once again feel the presence of my goddess Minerva. I have been very frustrated by my inability to communicate with her and I have missed her. The Ceremony that I performed in the desert with Kate and Ruby was intended to honor the Roman gods. It angers me to know that another goddess would usurp a ceremony intended to honor others and go so far as to trick us the way Aphrodite did with those pendants. Do you feel any different?" 

"I guess I do. I must be honest and say that my thoughts have been preoccupied with you and the Cowboy Gang as of late and I have not done much prayer recently. I do feel my mind is much clearer, less sluggish. I have not studied your pantheon and was not aware that prayers to one God or Goddess could be stolen and used to power another, that must be disconcerting." 
"Si, It is very disconcerting. I feel as though something precious has been stolen from me. I am not sure that I can trust my feelings any more. " she says rubbing her arms as though the thought chills her.  They crest a small hill and reveal a suitable spot on the other side. 

"How about down there, is that a suitable spot for you?" Minerva stops. The worry apparent n her eyes. "Nanuet when I asked if you felt any different, I meant about us." Nanuet stifles a laugh, remembering what happened to Jake earlier in the day. He deftly steps closer to her and then bends down and swoops her off of her feet. He begins kissing her passionately and then lets out a primal holler at the top of his lungs. He then begins to charge down the hill while still holding her in his arms. 

Minerva lets out a scream and laughing and yelling at the same time hold on tightly. Once Nanuet reaches the spot he had pointed out from the hilltop above he slowly kneels to one knee and then places Minerva gently upon it as if it were a seat. He smiles at her "Yes, I feel different. I know that I love you Minerva and that it is from my own heart, untainted and true." Minerva's eyes grow wide and tears of relief and joy run freely down her face as she throws her arms around him "Oh, Nanuet. I love you also, I could not love another!" She wraps herself around him and knocks him to the ground with the passion of her kiss.

Nanuet pulls Minerva down on top of him and holds her tightly. "I could stay like this forever" he says in a dreamy voice. "Just holding you in my arms, knowing what we feel for each other is real. But" Nanuet turns his head away slightly "you had better do what you have to do so we can go back to camp. I don't know how safe we are out here."

Minerva gives Nanuet one last playful kiss and pulls herself up. "It would be so lovely to lie here with you under the stars tonight, but you are correct in assuming that it may not be safe out here. Por Favor, stay here and watch over me, mi amor.” She says as she picks up her pack and walks off in search of a boulder that will suffice as a makeshift altar. Her task is made easier by the soft light provided by the goddess, Diana, who smiles benevolently down upon the young couple and she soon finds what she is searching for. 

Having performed this ceremony on countless occasions, she is swift in her work. She withdraws her Minerva and Jupiter Icons from her pack and, thinking how blessed she is to once again be in sync with her gods, caresses them lovingly before she sets them upon the stone. She also takes out twelve white candles, each representing one of the twelve main powers of Olympus. These she assembles in a crescent shape pattern around the icons. 

Nanuet stands a respectful distance away so as not to distract her while she prepares to connect with her gods. She stands with her back to him and he is unable to make out more than her silhouette in the moonlight as he patiently stands guard. Minerva is no longer aware of his presence and when all is in readiness, she turns toward the makeshift altar and says a short prayer causing the candles to spring to life before her. In one fluid movement she drops her clothes to the ground and raises her arms to the heavens displaying the gift of her beauty to those who created her as she chants in a high clear voice filled with unmistakable joy and celebration. She welcomes her gods into her heart.

Nanuet's jaw drops in shock and awe as Minerva's clothes fall to the ground. Once he regains his composure he turns his back on the exposed priestess and attempts to focus on keeping an open eye on his surroundings. He fights the urge to look back over his shoulder but soon he loses the battle against his will and finds himself looking back at her naked form.

Minerva completes her ceremony and unselfconsciously dresses and packs up her belongings before she returns to Nanuet. She is feeling quite serene and has a radiant smile on her face as she approaches him. "Gracias, Nanuet. Shall we return to camp now?"  "Yes, I suppose we should. I am sure we can find a place to camp there among the Apache. That would be much safer." 

Nanuet and Minerva walk back towards the camp in silence. Finally Nanuet speaks.  "So do you always.... umm... do you always pray with... well, uh... with no clothes on?"   Minerva is surprised by the question. "Si, I have always done so. It is how I offer thanks and acknowledge that I am created in the image of the goddesses. I performed a similar ceremony with Ruby and Kate a few days ago. I forgot that you did not know our ways and I did not think to forewarn you. I apologize if I made you uncomfortable."

He replies, "I wouldn't say uncomfortable, I just didn't expect it is all. Just a bit surprised I suppose. Well here we are, hope you don't mind spending a night under the stars."   Nanuet lays out the bedrolls next to each other and sits upon his waiting for Minerva to join him.

Minerva sits forward of Nanuet so that he can hold her in his arms as they gaze up into the night sky. It is filled with a billion twinkling stars. Minerva points to the milky path across the sky. "In our culture we believe that, that is the road to the palace of heaven. My goddess is up there watching over us. She tilts her head back to him and says "I know that there is much to be concerned about, but I am so happy right now it is difficult to be worried." She says snuggling closer.

"Tonight we put our cares aside and relax. Who knows when the next time we have to lay relaxed in each others arms." Nanuet begins massaging Minerva's shoulders gently and humming the song that he serenaded her with.   Minerva softly sings the words as Nanuet hums the tune but it is not long before the day's events catch up with her and Nanuet’s gentle hands coax her weary muscles into relaxing. she mumbles the last lines  "So forget about your yesterdays of sorrow.  And forget about the darkness you have seen  For there's only you and me ...." before she turns into Nanuet's arms and falls asleep.   

Once Minerva’s breathing is regular he lays her down and makes sure she is comfortable. He watches her for some time, alternating between gazing at her and the stars.  Eventually Nanuet enters reverie and washes away the weariness of the day.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 182, “Ruby’s Bluff”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 9:00 PM *

Oh crap... Ruby stands silent and still for what seems like an eternity but is only a couple of seconds. She keeps her eyes on the dynamite while backing out of the room.   She calls down the hallway, "Uh, Jake, I think I found her..."  Jake quickly come to the hallway outside the liquor storage room. "Where is she?"

"She's in here," she replies, "And she's been very very bad." She leans closer to him and whispers in his ear. "Dynamite, four invisible sticks near the window with the fuse going out the window. I'm going to try to disarm it. You go get everyone out downstairs. Figure out what to do with those men. At least one of them knew this was going on. Get Chester to arrest them, the Judge wanted them anyway. I'm going to fix this problem," she nods back into the room and starts inside.  Jake stops her, grabbing her arm. Before he can speak she kisses him hard. "I know. Now go and don't let anyone interrupt me." 

She walks back in the room and grabs a couple of bottles of beer, keeping them nearby. She kneels in front of the invisible dynamite and says out loud, "I can't bring you any love if I'm dead, Goddess, so I hope you're watching out for me."  With that Ruby starts concentrating and tries to disable the dynamite bomb.  Jake starts down the stairs and then pauses, grabs the pups each by the scruff of the neck and heads down the stairs.  

Ruby takes a deep breath in. If I don't get this done we'll ALL be dead... She ignores the gun fire and continues concentrating on the task, 'seeing' through the invisibility and working on unwinding the fuses on the dynamite.  It had been a while since she really dealt with a setup like this but she still could do it in her sleep. It was the being invisible part that was new but so far so good. She wipes some perspiration off her forehead with her arm and continues her work.

Chester had followed the men over to the door. The bearded one tries the knob and finds it locked. "Hey, what's the idea he says." "Not too neighborly locking in the customers," the man with the balding head states. They continue to stand near the door and question Chester, who does not immediately reply. 

When Jake gets to the bottom he pushes the pups in the direction of the side door. "Tony, your game needs a break for a few minutes right NOW. Harry, take a bottle and refresh Tony's customers outside on us and don't let anyone else in that isn't a lawman.   Tony gets up and opens the side door. The puppies hurry out and his customers begin to as well. Harry grabs a bottle of whiskey and a handful of glasses and heads in that direction. The three men by the front door walk away from Chester and also move quickly towards the now open side door. 

Jake says, “Jeff! The marshal wants to question these men and would like your assistance."  Hearing that the tall man in the crew cut breaks into a run towards the side door. The beaded one begins to reach inside his shirt. The balding man turns towards Chester.   "Look out Chester!"   Not taking his eyes off the men, Chester yells to Harry, "Harry, go get Marshall Berg. If he's not at the office, check at his home."

Jake fast draws his Colt and shoots the man reaching inside his shirt.  The shot misses the man by around two inches, the bullet striking the side wall. The man removes his hand, a cigar now in it, and exclaims "What the hell!"  "Sit down and keep your hands on the table." Jake tells him. "Marshall you want me to catch that guy?" Jake asks as he moves quickly across the room and out the door. "Jeff, keep them here and help the Marshall." 

Jeff Mills hurls the sawdust bag at the man running out the door and then grabs a whiskey bottle.  Jeff overthrows, missing the man but hitting Tony's player Jim Wolfe and knocking the man against the wall. The tall man with the crew cut makes it out the door but is still within sight.  Jake yells at the man, "Hey, you, the Marshall wants to talk to you!" and runs after him.

Chester yells back. "Go. Bring him back here." He draws his six guns and trains them on the bearded man and the balding one. "Now just sit back down. You all are wanted for questioning by Judge Isby."   When Jake exits the side door of the Lucky Lady he spots the man on across Allen Street ducking into the alleyway between the rear door of the Gay Lady and Hudson's Bakery. Jake follows, expecting the man to continue west behind the buildings on Main Street and then head south towards the Indian Head Saloon. Instead, the man turns north at the rear of the Bakery. Instead of going into the Alleyway Jake stays on Allen heading north to the other corner of the Bakery. 

He catches a glimpse of the man heading towards the alleyway between the Silver Dollar Saloon and Barker's Photographic Studio, using the Silver Dollar's outhouse as partial cover. The man is forty feet from Jake as he begins to enter the alley between the rear of the two buildings and the outhouse.   Jake hollers at the top of his voice, "Marshall Barker, help us catch that man!" and moves towards him a few steps so the man will think Jake is following then cuts hard to continue to parallel his path

Back at the Lucky Lady, Ruby successfully disconnects all five fuses so that the fuses on the four individual sticks of dynamite are no longer connected to themselves or to the longer fuse. She looks at the boards over the windows, seeing that two of the four nails holding the plank where the invisible fuse cord goes through have been removed and the other two nails aren't fully in but have just been pushed back in place to hold the plank on.

Ruby breathes a sigh of relief as she wipes the beads of sweat off her forehead again. She gathers the invisible dynamite, placing the invisible fuses in the band of her skirt. She realizes that the Mr. Foote could still be around but guesses that since he finished his job he is long gone.  She heads downstairs and surveys the scene. Mr. Wolfe is picking himself up off the floor looking dizzy. She approaches the two remaining men who are now sitting. "Let's get them tied up, shall we?" Niles, who is standing mouth agape, shotgun in hand, hurries over with some rope. "Where is the other one?" 

Jeff replies, "He ran out the side door. Mr. Cook followed him." Ruby took another deep breath to hide her concern and instead focused on the remaining two. "Jeff, would you do the honors?" As Jeff ties their hands behind their backs, Ruby slides onto the table between them. "Now boys, I am so disappointed in you. Here I am thinking you came to hear me sing and that we were going to be great friends," she says swinging her legs, "When all the while you were up to no good. Friends don't do that, now do they?"  

Neither of the men answer Ruby, which makes a crooked half smile come to her face. "I see you have forgotten your manners.  Chester holsters his weapons, but remains standing. What is she talking about? They've been down here all night as far as I can tell. I'll let her go on.   Alright, let's start with this."   She holds up her hand, her palm flat, the two sticks of invisible dynamite being seen only by her. "Where did this come from?" she asks sweetly.

Riff looks up at Ruby. "What are you crazy?" he laughs nervously, "There isn't anything in your hand." He turns to his friend then to Jeff. "I think she's had too much to drink." His friend the bearded man returns the nervous laugh. "I don't know what is going on here, but you're all crazy." 
Ruby smiles, then grabs Riff roughly by his shirt collar, pulling his face close to hers. She stares him in the eyes as she slides one invisible stick into his pants pocket then presses it to his leg. Then she whispers in his ear in a sultry voice, "Is that dynamite in your pocket or are you just really happy to see me?" 

She sits back with a satisfied grin, pulling the hair off her face. "I'm sure people will think you're crazy when you go running down the street claiming to have an invisible LIT stick of dynamite in your pants, don't you think?"  Beads of sweat now drip down his forehead. "So, why don't you start talking then. Because once you lose your usefulness that's exactly what's going to happen." 

She slides off the table, giving him a minute to think this over while she approaches Mr. Wolfe, who is looking very rattled as he pulls out a cigarette. "I'm not sure what happened to you, why don't you have a seat?" She pours him a whiskey and hands it to him, then lights his cigarette when his hands are shaking too much to do it himself. She takes another one and lights it for herself. 

She walks causally back over and sits again on the table between the two sweaty men, smoking her cigarette. She takes note that every time she puts her hand near the man's pants he flinches in his seat. "Problem?" she smiles innocently.   Ruby lifts her skirts up to her thighs, revealing her wine and beer soaked stockings. "Now look, I ruined my favorite pair of stockings while I was upstairs taking care of this problem. That makes me very mad," she says, suddenly pushing Riff back in his seat with her foot pressed firmly against his chest. "Start spilling."

Riff is still acting very nervous. His bearded friend shakes his head "no". The bearded one says, "Lady, we're just ranchers looking for work. I don't know nothing about any magical dynamite. Is it a crime to come into a saloon to drink and listen to music is it? You folks are the ones who locked us in, we was just trying to leave."

Ruby keeps her foot firmly in place. "I'd want to leave too knowing what was going on." She turns back to Riff. "Tell me about your friend, why don't you? The one who ran off." She pushes her foot just a little harder onto his chest. "You good friends?"  "Nah," he says. He gestures to his bearded companion and says "We're good friends, worked together for years. Just met those other two back in Galeyville. They was heading this way and it's safer to travel in numbers around these parts."

She replies, "What other two? The man who took off out of here and..."   He answers, "Oh, he had a buddy, Rudy something. Didn't join us tonight, got the stuffing beaten out of him last night at the Palace against that Finnegan guy."  Ruby listens and watches carefully as the man answers her questions. "Rudy Foote that would be. Yes, I heard it was quite a fight. And what do you know about these new friends of yours? And speak up, Deputy Marshall Martin wants to hear what you have to say."  

Chester nods and says, "If I like what I hear, I'll tell the judge you were cooperative. He'll go easy on you. Did Foote tell you why him and his friend were coming here?" Chester thinks, Where is Foote? I hope that he's still at the Palace and not looking for Jake.  Riff says, "Foote didn't come here, he stayed back at the camp. Still recovering from that beating he took yesterday."  Chester says, "Did you see the fight? That Finnegan's good. Who's idea was it to come to the Lucky Lady rather than the Palace? Friends of the fighters might have gotten free drinks there."

Ruby shakes her head. Poor Chester is always the last one to know.  She interrupts Chester speaking, "Look, I don't think you're telling the truth." She pushes her foot a little harder into his chest. "And I'm getting bored sitting here. And," a evil smile comes to her face, "My cigarette is getting a little low. You'd better start telling me the truth. Who sent you here?"

Riff replies, "It was Roy's idea to come here. Given all this hassle I wish we'd gone to the Palace instead. Look, Ambrose and I are leaving done, we've had it with this cow manure."  "Alright, have it your way." Ruby slides off the table and takes another invisible stick of dynamite, this time placing it in the bearded guys pocket. "Jeff, let's escort these men outside, I don't want to be cleaning up guts off the floor."  Riff stands up suddenly and reaches his tied hands around from behind his back towards his pants pocket in an attempt to pull out the dynamite stick.  

Chester draws his Remington. "Whoa there. Let go of whatever that is and lower your hands, please."   Ruby exclaims, "It's dynamite, Marshal, and we're about to take a walk outside and blow these two to Hades, as they were about to do to us with the help of their new friends." Ruby continues with mock sympathy, "Sorry you two innocently picked the wrong friends." She continues, "And since these two have nothing to help us help them, well, it's the end of the line. Because I don't like it when people come into," she starts screaming, "MY SALOON AND TRY TO BLOW IT UP!"

The bearded on is the first to break. He yells out "NO, don't kill us! We didn't do nothing, it was those guys. It was their plan! We were just going along for..." "SHUT UP YOU IDIOT!" Riff exclaims. "But 'Bama, they're gonna kill us! This is the guy who shot Pony!" Riff snaps back, "And you're gonna end up like Gifford if you don't shut your yap!"    Chester says, "'Bama, eh? You must be Riff McNally. Don't deny it. Though, I'd ask myself, which has a shorter fuse, the dynamite or Miss West."

"And if you DON'T start talking you're going to find out what the inside of these fireworks look like!" Ruby yells, smacking the table with her hand.  She calms herself down and pushes her hair off her face. "Oh forget it. You're going to wish we killed you, you bastards. Instead I have a fate much worse in store."   She turns to Chester, "These two are worthless. Good thing Hanging Nate Isby is in town, we'll have some hangings just in time for next weekend's festivities." She laughs, "He probably won't even give them a real trial now that we know they've got nothing to share. That is, if they survive the night. As soon as Berg gets here let's take them to jail."

Chester states "That's true. After what happened to Gifford, who knows what could happen in jail. Us marshals have been known to fall asleep while on duty." He pauses. "You might want to put out the dynamite now. We don't want to blow up the jail."  Ruby shakes her head again. "Chet, Chet, Chet, would I light the dynamite here in the Lucky Lady? That's what we are trying to avoid. I'm for taking these two useless men, if you can call them that, outside and lighting it with my few last remaining puffs. Judge Isby won't mind me saving him the hassle of pretending to have a trial. And then you won't have to worry about getting attacked over these two in jail." 

Ruby turns to the men, "But I really want to know one thing. Why does your boss Ringo think we're so inept? I mean, time after time we've been blowing you Cowboys to pieces and yet, he still persists in continuing to send you all here to meet your maker. So either he really has it out for all you Cowboys or he really thinks we're that helpless. What do you two think?" Ruby asks with a smile while moving the hand with the cigarette dangerously close to the bald man's pants.

Ambrose exclaims "Ringo ain't around, he..." Riff yells "You shut up you idjit! They're bluffing! They ain't gonna hurt us."   Chester says, "Really? There are a couple dozen cowboys who'd disagree with you. If you could talk to ghosts, that is. But you both probably already know how long a snitch lasts in jail around here. We know you haven't spilled your guts, but does Ringo?" 

"No? Alright." Ruby turns to Jeff. "Where's the best spot, we can tie em up and blow em, up without hurting anyone we like. Perhaps we should leave them outside the Indian Head Saloon... Yes, let's do that." Ruby grabs the bald guy by the shirt. "You take that one. Marshal, up to you if you want to join us or not. Niles can follow us with that shot gun of his. Ready Jeff?"

Chester scratches his chin with his free hand. "Is there a mine open at this hour? We could kill two birds with one stone. I'm sure someone would appreciate a free blast. Let's keep them separated." He whispers to Niles, "Let's walk slowly with Ambrose here. He's ready to talk. But not with Riff around."

Glaring at Ruby Jake states, "Sorry Ma'am, that would be cold blooded murder. I'm afraid that you'll have to find somebody else to do that for you." He turns and exits the room through the door to the kitchen.    "Chester, you and Niles stay here with these two." Ruby hurries out to the kitchen and she catches Jeff by the arm. 

She whispers, "I'm only bluffing them Jeff. I didn't even put the fuses on the dynamite. It's here," she pulls the invisible fuses out of her dress, "Ok, so you can't see them but they're here. They have to go to the jail, but I'm trying to get them to talk before they get murdered by their own. I'm waiting for some other law person to take them to jail, I guess Chet isn't going to do it."

Jeff replies, "Oh, well, it seems that Ambrose believes you, you sure had me fooled. Miss. West, please don't put me into situations like that again. I've been pushed around and manipulated by just about everyone I've known for the last eighteen years, including a lot of people I trusted. Miss. West, if either of those guys goes and tells the Judge that I was part of a threat to kill them then it'll be me seeing the gallows, not them. The Government has been looking for any excuse to string me up. Look, I've got to go think. I think I'll stay over at Job's place tonight instead of here."

"Jeff," Ruby says softly, "We're not going to let anything happen to you. But understand something. They snuck in here and placed invisible dynamite in our liquor room. In case you don't realize, that would probably have incinerated the entire block and surrounding area, including all of us. We're just trying to end all this so we can ALL go on with our lives.  I didn't and would never ask you to commit a murder on our behalf. I was speaking to the bouncer of the Lucky Lady, not our friend Jeff. The Judge will know if they are telling the truth, and the truth is you AREN'T involved in any type of murder conspiracy." 

He says, "Ma'am, my duties as bouncer included stopping them and tying them up. Once they were secured and the building was safe I had done my job. Planning to blow them up alive...that's something else entirely."  Ruby thinks for a moment. "Do you have reason to believe that Judge Isby would harm you? You're not quitting are you?" She glances around, "And where the heck is Jake? He's better at this than I am."

Mills replies, "Miss. West, Right not I'm not sure of anything. I need to go think. But Yes, Judge Isby has every reason to harm me, as does Deputy Sheriff Hunter. They've both been after me for ages, in fact Hunter's only here in this town because of me. They may not actually hang me, but they'd sure as Hades use that and anything else they can as leverage to try to get information out of me. And if I don't tell them what they want to know, which I won't, then a noose will probably be the result. It doesn't matter that these guys may be the Cowboy Gang, you saw Emery Shaw's reaction to me a week ago, it didn't matter who the opponents were."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 183, “Shooting on Sierra Street”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 9:15 PM *

Jake continued north on Allen alongside the eastern wall of the Silver Dollar Saloon. Glancing through the saloon's windows, he sees the tall man has reached Sierra and then turns right onto the street, moving east and heading towards Jake. Jake stops at the corner of the building, just before Sierra.  Jake still has his Colt in his hand and will melt into the dimness at the corner. Jake decides that if 'Whitey' comes close enough to the corner, Jake will thrust out his foot and attempt to trip him. 

Instead the man stops and pauses as he nears the corner. Jake leaps out just before the man passes by the corner and exclaims. "You must be getting tired. Why don't we talk?" Jake adds in his most intimidating tone, "unless you'd rather do something that looks like drawing a gun and I have to shoot you."  The man stops and slowly begins to raise his hands, palms open. 

Jake then feels the barrel of a gun press against his right forehead as the invisible man holding it materializes on Sierra Street beside him. From the corner of his eye Jake can make out that the man is tall and wide, with a broken nose and several bruises on his face. Sixty feet further west down Sierra Street Jake sees Helen Barker exit from the front door of her home, her Colt in her right hand. With the white-haired man with his back to her and tall bruised one watching Jake neither have noticed her yet.

The man says "Why don't you just drop that gun of yours."    Jake replies, "It's a Colt, it will fire if I drop it. I'll place it down."  Jake slowly and deliberately pulls back the hammer and gently places it forward. Then he releases the grip and the pistol pivots on his finger so he can grab the barrel with his hand. Continuing to move slowly and hold the mans attention, Jake holds his left hand up in the air and places the gun on the ground taking a step directly backwards while doing so. Jake takes another step back when rising, trying to keep the large man from looking in Helen Barker's direction. Jake slowly raises his right hand in the air. "I just keep trying to talk to you guys, but you'd rather blow things up. You can't be being paid enough to want to be on the Earp’s dead man list."

Helen Barker then fires, blowing out the brains of the large man pointing at gun towards Jake. The white haired one dives towards Jake's colt lying on the ground.   Jake attempts to kick his Colt away from the man while cross drawing his other pistol. "I really wouldn't if I were you," Jake says while taking aim at him, prepared to fire.

Jake goes to kick the gun but the man grabs and scoops it up with his other hand. Jake fires his other gun. The gun strikes the man and a fireball erupts. Jake successfully dives and tumbles onto the street to keep from getting engulfed in the flames, although his pants do get a few scorch marks. 

Helen moves forward while taking two more shots into the burning man's back, guaranteeing his demise. A crowd begins to gather, including the customers from the Silver Dollar Saloon, who notice the saloon's wooden steps beside the man are starting to catch. Saloon owner Haywood Smith gets a couple of men to help him dump a rain barrel over onto the fire and burning corpse. Helen Barker picks up Jake's Peacemaker and hands it back to him.

"Thanks," Jake brushes the dirt off it before holstering it. "...and thanks. Sorry to interrupt your Sunday night but these guys were trying to blow up the Lucky Lady. Chester had me chase this one," Jake says pointing to the charred body and then to the large man, "and this one just appeared out of nowhere. He has two other guys at the Lucky Lady he is questioning. They had explosives, I suppose I must have hit whatever he was carrying." 

Jake takes a minute to search the men for clues, weapons, valuables or items that look like they could be enchanted. Anything small enough to be removed unseen will be. When he and Helen can speak away from the crowd, Jake says, "These are two of the five men that Isby had information suggesting they were part of Ringo's gang. It does not look like they will be talking though." Jake looks around and sighs. "I need to get back there now, come along if you like." He heads back quickly to the Lucky Lady.

Half way back he runs into Marshall Berg, exiting his house on Allen Street. "What was all that shooting?" he exclaims.   Jake replies, "Some of the Cowboy gang tried to dynamite the Lucky Lady. We stopped them and Chester had me chase down one that ran out the door. He has the other two at the saloon. When I caught the guy and had the drop on him, that fighter, Rudy Foote, appeared next to me out of no where with a gun to my head." 

Jake puts his hand emulating a gun to his temple. "Marshall, literally out of no where. Fortunately for me Marshall Barker had heard me hollering for her when the other buy ran by her studio. She shot Foote in the head. The other guy dove for my gun that was on the ground. I tried to kick it away but he grabbed it anyway. Your deputy and I both shot him. Both these guys were among the five names that Isby gave us to watch out for." 

Fifty feet to the south Jeff goes to open the back door from the kitchen. He and Ruby both now see Jake on Allen Street next to the vacant lot between the Lucky Lady and Mitchell Berg's house, talking to Marshall Berg. Jeff says, "Well, there's Jake and the Marshall. I'll be seeing you tomorrow I guess." He heads off and up Allen Street, stopping to talk to Berg and Cook.  Ruby watches Jeff walk away, glad that she had been convincing but concerned that she upset him. Not wanting to let the Cowboys escape she decided to take care of the Jeff issue later. She heads back into the main room.  

Jeff tells the men, "You men are both needed at the Lucky Lady. Miss West has some prisoners for you."  Jake says, "Chester still has them? Good. We better get going..." Berg starts to walk but Jake says, "I'll be right with you." He lets Berg move away before saying, "Um, Jeff, where are you going?"

Jeff answers, "To Job's house. He gave me his spare key and asked me to keep an eye on the place whenever he's away. I'm...I'm going to spend the night there. Miss West....well...she crossed over a line. She says that she was only bluffing but I'm not so sure. I do my job to the best of my ability but there are things I won't do. William Whipple found that out when he went to hit Sonoma. The job's important but not more important than my self respect."

"Oh." Jake scratches his beard. "If that is what you think is best for tonight. I'll go find out for myself what happened, but give Ruby a fair shake. The Cowboy gang don't play by any rules so it is hard to deal with them. They almost blew us all to kingdom come and it was Ruby who figured it out and I assume disarmed the explosive." 

Jake pats him on the shoulder. "Let's talk tomorrow. Things aren't always what they appear Mr. Mills. I remember hearing a hammer click in my own saloon when I knocked on a door. A door which YOU were on the other side. I could have assumed the worst at that time and chose not to. I hope you'll give us the same chance. Sleep well, Jeff."  Jeff nods, then turns and walks away towards the northern part of town.  Mitchell Berg had glanced down Sierra Street, seeing that Deputy Marshal Barker had matters under control. He joins Jake and says, "Shall we see what this is about?"  "Yes" Jake replies and they walk to the Lucky Lady. 

"Alright," Ruby states inside while staring hard at the two men, "Either of you have something to say before go for our little walk?" As she speaks she runs her hand across the table, picking up the other two sticks of dynamite. "Why be wasteful..." she says with the evil grin reappearing on her face. 

She walks over to Chester and puts an invisible stick in his hand. "This one's for Riff. Why don't you and Niles start taking him out of here?" Chester nods and they start towards the door. Ruby walks over to Ambrose and slowly puts the stick into his other pocket while standing close to him, staring him in the eyes. "You sure there isn't anything else you'd like to add? Maybe you can convince me to change my mind about this plan."   He says, "I'm just a little guy. The one you want is Roy, he's the brains of the outfit."

Ruby runs her finger across Ambrose's cheek and says sweetly, "But Roy isn't here right now, is he? He ran off and left you. You're here and you can help yourself by telling me what you know." Chester puts the dynamite in his own pocket. He and Niles walk McNally out of the Lucky Lady. "Are you sure you don't have anything to say, Alabama? Judge Isby is very interested in talking to you.”   He replies, "Yeah, go to hell! Do you honestly think Ringo's done with this place? Isby may be harsh but he plays by the rules. You all ain't gonna kill me or Ambrose, leastwise not without a trial and appeal. By that time all of you will be dead."

Chester states, "Maybe, but imagine what Ringo will do to you. Maybe Isby will give you a shorter sentence than usual. Maybe Ringo thinks you ratted him out even if you don't. So you might as well talk." Chester shrugs. "Your choice."  The man spits onto Chester's shirt.  Jake arrives with the Marshal, seeing Chester with one of the men.   

Chester states, "That wasn't neighborly. I bought you a round after all. Between you and me, I heard a rumor that the judge has had lunch a couple times with Miss West. That might sway his opinion of people who tried to blow her up." Chester sees Jake and Berg. "Oh look, there's Mr. Cook. Odd. I don't see your friend who ran out. Hi Jake, Marshall. I'm on my way to jail. Ruby has the other guy back at the Lucky Lady. Where's the third guy?"   Jake answers, "The white haired guy? He got shot right after Marshal Barker shot Foote dead." Jake turns to Riff. "Seems like you guys joined the right gang if you want to rise to the top quickly. Lot's of vacancies all the time.  Deputy, you want to fill Marshall Berg in on what happened?"

"Sure. Marshall, this is Riff 'Alabama' McNally. Him, a guy named Ambrose, and a white-haired guy. He was the fellow hanging around Rudy Foote when we were at the Palace. Ruby suspects something and goes upstairs. She finds some dynamite in one of the rooms up there. We lock the doors to prevent them from getting away. The white-haired guy runs out the back and Jake chases him. I have Riff and Ruby is talking to Ambrose back at the saloon."

Inside, Ambrose tells Ruby "I don't know much. This was all 'Bama's idea. He decided to join those guys in Galeyville. We did come here from Texas to find ranching jobs, but 'Bama like the sound of rustling better, said it required the same sills but sounded like easier work. We've been in Galeyville for around a month now. Ringo used other guys instead of us, didn't want new folks who he didn't trust. But they're all either dead or busy so he brought us on this run. There, I told you what I knew."

She states, "Of course they are, they were either killed by Wyatt or us. What was your job here on 'this run'. And where is he and when is he coming back here. Don't lie because we already know he's planning it."   Ambrose replies, "I don't completely know. We were told to come here and just wait in case Roy's friend needed our assistance. We were told to make sure that we stayed here at least an hour. Roy was the guy in charge, you'll have to ask him."

"If he's still alive, maybe I will." Ruby takes the sticks of dynamite out of his pockets and sticks them in hers. "Let's go." She grabs Ambrose by the back of his shirt and starts dragging him out the door, catching up with Chester.   Jake sees Ruby coming out the door with the red bearded guy. He leaves Berg with Chester and walks quickly over. "Whitey and Foote are dead. You able to take care of the dog?"   "Sorry to hear about that," she replies sarcastically. "Yes, I took care of that very naughty dog, although it wasn't easy."

Jake asks, "Are you done with them? Shall we let the law take them away?"  "I'm done with this one," she pushes Ambrose forward.  Jake turns to his gambler and says, "Tony, if there is anything left of your game feel free." Jake motions for Ruby to follow him and he pushes the red bearded man over to Berg and Chester. "All yours, we'll walk with you to the jail." 

Jake let's the lawmen and their new prisoners get ahead of he and Ruby. "Anything you want to tell Berg?”   "Like what?" she replies.  Jake says, “"I don't know. My girl is resourceful. I assume you kept yourself busy while I was running through the alleys of Promise City. If there is nothing he needs to hear tonight, then we'll make it quick.  I just want to make sure he knows what Nanuet heard about them looking for weapons. We can tell him once those guys are behind bars."   

Ruby asks, "What happened to the guy with the white hair you were chasing, Roy?"   Jake tells the whole story quietly. "Imagine my surprise when I shot him with one of those fancy rounds. Boom! A bigger flash than a gun rag full of oil and powder. As if he wouldn't be dead after that, Barker shot him twice more." 

"I wish I knew were they were getting all these invisibility potions or whatever and stop it. How in the flames of Hades to they make objects invisible too? I wonder how that big boxer guy got into the locked liquor storage. Didn't seem to me he would be nimble with his hands." Jake finishes with a raised eyebrow.  

"Well, Roy was the one with the information," Ruby replies. She walks up behind Riff and checks to make sure no one is paying attention to her before she deftly lifts the invisible stick out of his pocket. Then she turns to Berg. "Ringo's going to be back in town sometime soon. Seems the guy with the real info is dead."  She stops walking. "I'm going to head back to the Lucky Lady. Marshal, if you need me to answer any questions you can find me tomorrow."

"Wait." He walks over and gives her a hug. "I'll be quick...." Turns her around towards the saloon and unseen by the others leaves on her person a Bowie knife, wallet and whiskey flask. He whispers in her ear, "These were on Foote. If you can check them..." then releasing her and resuming normal speech, "....talking to the Marshall."  

As Jake catches up with the lawmen he overhears Chester tell Berg about the weapons. I guess I don't need to tell Berg. Jake says good night at the jail and heads back to the Lucky Lady.  Ruby also heads back to the Lucky Lady, having left only Tony and Harry there.  "Is everything ok down here now?"  Harry says, "Yeah, sounds fine. Maria and her boyfriend came back a few minutes ago. They're upstairs in her room now. Not much else going on around here tonight." Tony says, "Game broke up before I could win anything. Guess I'll try my luck again tomorrow. Goodnight Ruby."

"Her boyfriend, huh? I didn't know she had a boyfriend." She taps her lips, "Good night Tony. Try to keep yourself out of trouble." She turns to Harry. "Can you stay down here for a bit. I'd like to go to my room for a while." Harry replies, "Of course Ruby."  Ruby heads upstairs and collapses on the bed. She finally lets the tension out with a big breath. I could really use a bath, a drink and a massage. Well, I can get one of those things. She stands and helps herself to a drink. Then she pulls out the items Jake handed her and checks them over.

The wallet contains $ 120 in cash, all in crisp new twenty dollar bills. It also feels more solid that a thin cowhide wallet should be. She finds a hidden compartment from which she pulls out a flat piece of leather with custom pockets with some very nicely made lock picks and skeleton keys. The Bowie knife feels lighter than it should and she assumes it has some sort of magic on it although she is unable to detect what. The flask does not contain whiskey but is instead one-third filled with a clear liquid that radiates a magical aura.

Ruby smiles as she takes a close look at the lock picks. These might come in handy She places them back in the small leather case and picks up the knife. She stabs it into a pile of newspapers on the table. She takes the flask and carefully spills a couple of drops onto the newspaper, watching to see if anything will happen.  Ruby's experiment with the knife does not reveal anything in particular.  When nothing happens Ruby shrugs and heads back downstairs.

As he's walking to the office with Berg, Chester says, "Marshall? I heard that the cowboys are planning on robbing a place sometime soon. Maybe the gunshop."    Berg replies to Chester, "What makes you think they would attempt there?" Chester says, "My informant overheard some of the cowboys talking about needing more weapons and wanting to hit the place as soon as possible."

Berg quietly whispers to Chet, "Well, I want to question these two, I've got Eduardo watching Ike Sherman's place, and Helen has her hands full with the two bodies. Al Brower and Pierre Jacquet both have rooms over at the Double Eagle Boarding House. Why don't you head over there and let them know."  "Sure thing, boss. See you in a bit." Chester turns and goes up Fremont Street. Reaching the Double Eagle, he knocks on the door. 

Clay Milford answers. "Evening Marshall. Bit late to be calling on Miss Townsend, don't you think?"  "Unfortunately this is a business visit. Is Al or Pierre in? I need to talk to them."   Both men are in. They meet Chester in the Boarding House's dining room. "Is this about that shooting we heard earlier?" Al asks.   Chester says, "Sort of. I heard that the Cowboy Gang is planning on robbing a place soon. Apparently they need more guns, so naturally the gunshop was tops on the list. When was the last time you were there?"

Pierre has a panicked look on his face. He says, "We were only open for a few hours this afternoon. It has been empty for a while." "Let's go," Al states.  The three of them make their way down Fremont and Main and enter through the front door. The place is a mess, with things scattered everywhere and the safe is open. The back door is also unlocked. Al finds a candle where the wax is still hot and says, "This happened within the last hour." Pierre does a quick inventory and says "They left all of the used firearms but took everything new. Eighteen rifles and twenty-three revolvers. They also took everything in the safe, which included several boxes of special ammunition."

"Damnation. I better tell Berg. Maybe the guns are still in the area. I'm really sorry about this."  Chester runs back to the office. "Marshall, come outside. I need to talk to you."  They go onto the front porch. "The cowboys hit the gunshop. They took a bunch of rifles and revolvers. Al thinks it was no more than an hour ago. The guns might be at the Indian Head."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 184, “Athens”, Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 8:30 PM *

At approximately 8:30 PM Manuel Gonzales emerges from his bedroom, happy and rested. He is wearing the nice three-piece suit that Antonio de Sucre and Simon Bolivar had purchased for him. "Well ladies, are you ready?" he asks.   Sonoma states, “As ready as I can be. I do enjoy these trips however I enjoy them more when it is not something that must be undertaken but is more of a trip to be enjoyed for the pleasure of it.”

He then says, "Katherine, your ring is more clerical than wizard in origin so will not show up as Wizard magic but it is essential that all other items of wizard magic origin remain behind."  "I have no other magical items on me right now. I left them with my riding clothes. I didn't think I needed them here. I'm as ready as I'm going to be," Kate said with her voice shaking slightly. "This will not be so terrible with you both with me."

Gonzales turns to Ginnie and says, "If you are going to be joining us you had best go and change into something more appropriate, such as your best dress." Kate interjects "You want her to come with us?" He replies, "Well, Katherine, since neither you or Sonoma known the Greek language, and Ginnie does, I thought it might be helpful to have another translator along. We found during the New Orleans trip that it was helpful to have two who knew the local language." 

He turns back to Ginnie and says, "Hurry along, we can't wait all day." Ginnie does as told, scampering out the room. Once she is gone he adds "I would also prefer to have her somewhere that I can keep an eye on her."  Kate says, "That reasoning I can understand. I'm not sure leaving her alone here with all these interesting things is the best idea."  A few minutes later Ginnie came running back in wearing the mint green dress they'd gotten for the reopening of the Lucky Lady. Kate quickly took her brush to the girls hair, replaiting the braids neatly and tying them off with the matching ribbons. "There," she said, hugging the girl. "Will we make you proud?"

Gonzales has the three females accompany him into the workroom. He lights his brazier and tosses in the pink powder. Familiar with the routine, all of the women grasp hands as he casts the incantation.  They arrive in a stone alcove that is around eight feet across and three to eight feet deep. It is on the side of a hill where they are standing at a sharp angle and have to re-adjust their footing to keep from falling over. The eastern sun is just coming over the horizon. Gonzales looks around and says, "We made it." He climbs out from the alcove and helps the women out. 

They are indeed on the side of a hill, the largest hill in Athens in fact, overlooking the city below. Further up the hill at the top they can see the Acropolis, a massive stone temple with vast pillars constructed to honor the Goddess Athena some 2,500 years earlier.  Further down the hill along the same side they see the Theater of Dionysus, a 20,000 seat stone amphitheater with a large multi-story building and wall along the east facing side. Gonzales explains that the theater was constructed a century earlier than the Acropolis and designed to seat the entire population of the city at the time, where great festivals were held every May that consisted of much fighting, dancing, singing and of course, typical Greek feasting. 

He says "We're hardly dressed for the hike down the rocky hill but I had to bring us to somewhere that was safe, unchanged since I was here last and would also be unoccupied."    Ginnie quickly pulls out her notebooks and begins scribbling at a high rate of speed. Bending over she snatches a bit of a plant and presses it between two pages of the book and starts to write again.

As they walk down to the city they can not only see all of the ancient stone temples to the gods, all in excellent condition as a result of the continuous worship to the gods over the millennia, but they also see what appears to be a modern city at the bottom.   Gonzales explains this to them. "Athens was always the center of their religion, but until this last past century it was not their political center. 

That changed in 1838 when it was chosen as capital of Greece. Between then and now a thorough attempt was made to turn the city into a modern capital. Much of the current city planning standards are mirrored after the great European cities and architects, engineers and men of arts from throughout Europe have been invited here to participate in the rebirth of the city. Most of this work has been financed through private rather than public funding, which has led it to take on more of a business perspective." 

He points to the distance and says, "The most impressive of the new architecture is the parliament building, that stone building on the far horizon, but a little more than forty years ago. As the city has expanded and modernized so have the opportunities within in. In the last half century the city's population has grown from 12,000 to its present population of 65,000."

Despite herself, Katherine was impressed with the beauty of the city. There was an ancientness about it that could not be matched by the cities of the United States. Even though the modern part of Athens was new, it still felt like a place that had been lived in forever.  "Where are we headed to, Professeur amie?"

Gonzales replies, "We need to head over to Vassilissis Olgas Avenue, where we will go to the Temple of Zeus. It was built in around the year 300 and at that time was the most impressive of all the temples to the gods, more so than the two that you have already seen. Less than a century later was destroyed by invading barbarians. But it was then rebuilt, on an even grander scale. From that point onward it has been the center of the Greek Church hierarchy. The Patriarch of the Greek Church resides there. 

The man who I will attempt to gain an audience with, Archbishop Aristotle Theopolis, was a high priest on the Patriarch's administrative staff when I met him around three decades ago. He is now the Patriarch-Elect, the second highest ranking member of the Greek Church and tied with his Roman counterpart for third and fourth highest ranked positions among the combined Greek and Roman Churches."

Kate says, "You don't do anything halfway, do you?”  Gonzales replies, "Well, it's not like I associate with Greek or Roman priests on a regular basis. He's the just first one I thought of. He may not be available at all but I figured it was worth a try. This is a very serious affair, I will not allow anything to manipulate my Sonoma or the man that she has chosen." 

Kate asks, “What does he know of what you are? And how will you introduce Ginnie and I? Sonoma is your family, her relationship to you is easy. We human girls are obviously not, and I get the feeling our true association is to be secret."  He replies, "I will explain that I am now living in America and that you two are both Americans. I plan to tell him the truth about what we know, obviously leaving out any reference to Wizard Magic usage, but otherwise explain the situation."

Kate says, "I will follow your lead then. It is true you are all my family now at the El Parador, and that is association enough. Have a care though. If we see him, this man is a priest and may not be interested in interfering with a gods will. And from my experience, priests have a high opinion of their own will as well."  Gonzales replies, "He is first and foremost a Priest of Zeus. He may have very definite opinions of one of his deities interfering with another of his deities."  "He may have some reason to help us then," Kate said, slightly cheered. "I'm sorry, trust of the servants of the Greek and Roman gods doesn't come easily to me. But I will try."  

Gonzales replies, "The possible problem with his help is that it is Aphrodite and not Venus who is interfering with Diana and not Artemis. Yes, the Deities are the same. But only outside of Italy and Greece the Church is known as the Greek/Roman Church or in some places as the Roman/Greek Church. In Italy only the Roman is Worshipped and in Greece only the Greek in Worshipped. They don't even acknowledge the other church within their own county. In fact, it is only due to the efforts of King Henry VIII a few centuries back that there is a combined church outside of Italy and Greece."

Kate says, "Is she interfering with Diana? I know she is interfering with Minerva, since that is who Miss Florencia reveres, but she does seem to try to give all gods their due. But with Aphrodite's gifts at the ritual, perhaps the other goddesses did not know about it.   Oh, I don't know! How did I ever get mixed up in religious matters?" Kate took a few more careful steps down the hill and a deep breath to calm herself. "Perhaps it is good we are here. I seem to need guidance."  

He says, "Diana is the goddess that has granted you her favor. You had hoped to honor her, but Aphrodite apparently decided to misuse that to favor herself."  She replies, "Yes, she did. And I don't like her using me to cloud the minds of others, either." Kate looked over at Ginnie and realized she had never asked the girl if she wanted to revere any gods, or if she had a faith of her own. She must ask soon. "Well, I will hope we can gain an audience and learn how to deal with this. I'm grateful you have many friends, Mr. Gonzales."

Gonzales and his entourage arrive at the Temple to the Olympian Zeus. The complex of buildings are massive and based upon the architecture show evidence of having been constructed over different time periods. A new section is under construction with that part of the building blocked off.  Gonzales begins a series of interviews with various clerks and lower-ranked priests who apparently handle most unscheduled inquiries. Gonzales does all of the talking but when an opportunity exists Ginnie fills Kate and Sonoma in on most of what she is able to decipher, apologizing for the fact that her Greek knowledge is with written rather than spoken so she is only catching around eighty percent of what is said. 

She adds that many of these priests have never seen an elf before, let alone one who had actually met the Patriarch-elect before, so Gonzales has continued success and moving up the bureaucratic ladder.   After a little over an hour that included discussions with eight different individuals the four are brought to a nicely furnish parlor-style room where a High Priest who is a senior member of the Patriarch-Elect's staff will grant them an audience. The four wait alone in the room for the man to arrive.

Kate had some familiarity with bureaucracy, and was impressed with the speed with which they had moved up the chain. They sat now waiting for the last hurdle and Kate focused on keeping her hands still. She dug deep into her education and remembered finishing school. If you cannot be calm, be proper. She mentally put on her society manners and felt steadier.   “Any last minute advice?" she asked her teacher.   He replies, "Yes, be honest and use your head."  She says, "Honesty I can give. I'm not so sure about using my head, I seem to have some trouble with that now and then," she said trying for light.

The High Priest arrives. He converses in Greek with Gonzales for close to a half-hour, during which it is not possible for Ginnie to communicate to the others what is being said. He then leaves.    Gonzales says "He has asked us to wait a little longer. He will recommend that we speak directly to Arch-Bishop and Patriarch-elect Aristotle Theopolis. He expects to return shortly and bring us to the man." 

Apparently our timing is very good. There have been problems in America with the United States with the combined Roman/Greek. The large influx of nearly one-hundred-thousand Italian immigrants within the last quarter-century has resulted in a proposal to abandon the combined church in America and replace it with one that only answers to Rome. The Greek Church obviously does not want that, as other countries might then follow. They are therefore very sensitive right now to issues with the United States regarding conflicts within the church itself."

Kate says, "I never paid much attention, but now that I think of it Tom used to come back from church talking about some such notion. He seemed to be bothered by it, saying the combined church is what we've had in the United States and there was no reason to be changing. I've been wishing I'd paid more attention. As he was in many things, it seems Tom was wiser than I in these matters."

The High Priest returns to the room with Gonzales, Kate, Ginnie and Sonoma. He asks them to follow him and leads them through the vast building. They reach a cavernous room with forty-foot high marble pillars leading up to a flat roof. The walls of the room have stone frescos on them depicting the various Greek Gods. Massive windows of stained glass are also dedicated to a dozen different deities. At the front of the room is a thirty-foot high statue of Zeus. At each of his feet are ornate gold high-backed chairs with gold and silver embroidery on the plush white cushions. 

A man sits in one of the chairs. He is plump, with a full head of white hair and matching neatly cropped beard. His brown eyes appear to have a sparkle to them. He has on a long white robe with embroidery similar to that on the chair. He also wears a square-shaped low hat of white and silver silk atop his head. An elaborate gold ring adorns one finger and a scepter is hooked to one arm of the chair. 

There are twenty other people in the room. Fourteen are dressed as guards, but have swords rather than firearms. They are wearing white and gold uniforms with sashes and wide hats with tassels. Curiously, three of the fourteen are female. At a long table near the front sit four clerks, wearing simple white tunics over cloth shirts and leggings. Before each of them are large open books, with inkwells and quills near the hands of each. The remaining two people are dressed as priests and standing a few feet behind the man in the chair.   As they walked through the temple and entered the guard-lined room, Kate felt smaller and smaller. Never had she seen a place like this, and being strangers in this place put them at a great disadvantage. She took a deep breath and squared her shoulders. 

The High Priest walks forward and announces to the room "Manuel Gonzales, formerly of Mexico and now a resident of the United States." Two of the four clerks make notations in their books. As they near Ginnie notes that of the four books, two are being transcribed in Greek and two in Latin. Gonzales ushers his companions to join him. He bows and says in Greek, "I am grateful that you have granted me this audience Arch Bishop Theopolis. Two of my friends do not speak this language. Would it be permissible for us to converse in the English Language?" 

The Arch-Bishop and Patriarch-Elect nods and says in English, "As you know, I am fluent in several languages, English being one of them. Mr. Gonzales, I was under the impression that you had risen to the Presidency of your native Mexico. How is it that you find yourself in the United States?"  Manuel says, "Your Excellency, that is a different Manuel Gonzales, it is a common name. After Santa Anna left office I retired from public service. I now live a simple life in the Arizona Territory where I reside with my Granddaughter and her family.

May I introduce you to my Great Granddaughter Sonoma." He gestures to the wood elf. "My other two companions are Mrs. Katherine Kale, who is establishing a school in our community and her ward Ginnie." The man nods to all three women.   You're never wrong with good manners. "Your Excellency," she said quietly but clearly as she executed the kind of curtsey she had not used since her days in Boston society.

Gonzales makes his case to the Arch-Bishop "The reason I am here concerns my new home. This matter has caused me much distress. I could have brought this to the Church Officials in our county but whereas they are currently predisposed towards the Roman rather than Greek church I felt that your preference would be for me to bypass the normal channels and bring it directly to your attention. 

In our town there is a Priestess of Aphrodite. She wishes to make hers the only Goddess worshipped in the town, to the exclusion of all others. While her enthusiasm is commendable, her actions themselves have been problematic. Most troubling is that she has intentionally used the gift of love to distract the other priests of the area and keep them from their own gods. Both of the women with me victims of this. 

My Great Granddaughter is a priestess of the Elvan Gods of Nature. Her mentor is a High Priestess of those gods and has the power to negate the Aphrodite Priestess's powers, so this Priestess has abused her powers to keep my relative from her mentor. The town has two more priests, one who follows the Norse gods and another who follows the Celtic. A follower of Aphrodite now has these two men locked into a love triangle, and both are ignoring their congregations. 

Something similar has happened to another priest in town, who follows the elvan gods. He has been overcome by feelings of love as well and is ignoring his responsibilities to his people. But these abuses of her powers are not limited to other pantheons. The main religious leader of the town is a Roman Priestess. Her authority has been subverted and she is also now swept up by love. 

Lastly, there is my friend Katherine who stands beside me. She was recently granted a great favor by the Goddess Diana, who you know as Artemis. She wanted to thank the Goddess Diana through a ceremony. Unbeknownst to her, Aphrodite usurped the ceremony, accepting the thanks meant for another, and gave her a Love Token in return to bind her to Aphrodite instead." 
The Arch-Bishop pauses as he takes all of this in. He turns to Katherine and asks, "How do you view what has transpired?"   

Kate took a moment to carefully choose her words. "I view these events with much confusion and some apprehension. I do not believe there is malice in them. I would welcome more of Aphrodite's influence in our town, but untempered love and passions inflamed beyond all reason often lead to chaos. The gods together bring a balance, and as our Priestess has said all the gods should be given their due. The Priestess of Aphrodite is preventing this." Kate paused for a moment, hoping she was saying the right things. "The matter of the ceremony.... I do not wish Diana to think me ungrateful, and it grieves me to think I may never be able to honor her as I should."    

The Arch-Bishop says, "I believe that I understand some of what transpired in your specific case. You are indeed a victim, of an ancient rivalry between two deities. Diana is indeed known as Artemis to the Greeks just as Aphrodite is known as Venus to the Romans. In both pantheons Aphrodite is the Goddess of Love, Beauty and Passion. In both pantheons Artemis is the Goddess of the Hunt, the Moon and Animals. But one difference between the worship of these deities by the Greek and the Roman peoples is the area of Fertility, which the Romans credit to Diana and the Greeks to Aphrodite. Was the favor that you were thanking her for related to Fertility?"

A rosy blush crept up Kate's cheeks but she kept her head up. "Yes. I now carry my husband's child, conceived after his death. He was a devout man and I chose a stone for him that honored Diana. It is my understanding that his devotion and my choice gave her reason to look kindly on us."

Ginnie purposely keeps her posture and face blank at Kate's announcement that she is pregnant but her mind begins to race. She clutches the small bag of lace at her waist like a swimmer holding a life jacket as she begins to plan what she will do with her life. ....... With the baby Ma'am Kate will not want me anymore so I'm going to have to find a way to make it on my own again. I should be able to make enough from my lace to maybe get a room at the cantina and I think that I still should be able to study. 

The thoughts race through her head at break neck speed but she realizes that the one thing she has going for her right now is her mind and she can't afford to be distracted from the conversations and information so purposely schools her mind away from this disaster and watches as the Greek and Latin translations are being scribed as they speak.

Sonoma has a vastly different reaction.  She smiled softly at the idea of Kate becoming a mother. She had enjoyed being with Ginnie so much that the addition to their little family would be welcome although difficult to explain. Here they may believe that she had been blessed by a goddess but back home in town it would be harder to convince people of it. It would also be difficult for Kate to run a school as a single widow when she began to show. It looked to be an interesting nine months to come.

The Arch-Bishop says, "I appreciate your bringing this to me. Here in Greece the priests have a lot of latitude with their communities in regards to the worship of the Gods. That is not so in America, where the United States Constitution guarantees the freedom of religious worship. It sounds as though this Priestess has overstepped her authority in that regards. I will contact the Greek/Roman authorities responsible for the worship in....what did you say the community was named?" Gonzales says, "Promise City, in Cochise County, Arizona Territory." "Yes, they will be made aware of the situation, but I will be sure to get the message communicated to those who wish to see the combined church structure preserved." 

He then says, "My telegrams will reach your town long before ships and trains can return you there, so hopefully when you arrive the situation will already be resolved. But just to be on the safe side I can prepare a clerical ward for each of you to prevent this Aphrodite Priestess from invading your thoughts and feelings. It will take me three to four hours to prepare them for you so you might as well use that time to visit our fine city."  Kate replies, "Thank you, Your Excellency. We would be most grateful. I hope once this situation is resolved I may honor both Diana and Aphrodite as they deserve."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 185, “Magical Lessons“ , Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 10:00 PM *

Downstairs, Jake helps Harry cleanup the main room, or more accurately helps as little as possible and sips a drink. Jake locks the doors again.  Once downstairs she heads over to Jake and proceeds to tell him in detail what happened, explaining about how she detected Roy's thoughts, found the invisible dynamite and disarmed it but not whomever set it, and questioning the cowboys. She also includes what happened with Jeff and her concern that he really did believe her and might not be coming back.

"That explains one of my questions. Need a drink?" Jake asks holding up the bottle he has been hovering over.  "Yes," she grabs the bottle and takes a swig, "Which question was that? And that leads me to believe there are more..."   "The ones I babbled on about when we were walking towards the jail a little while ago. Big Mr. Foote did have nimble fingers."  Ruby rolls her eyes. "You never give up when you have something in mind, do you?" 

She takes another large swig out of the bottle. "Yes I found some tools of the trade in the stuff you gave me. I'm guessing that the knife is magical and there is some kind of potion in the whiskey bottle. I don't know about the other stuff Jake. You have to ask someone who might have the answers, it's not me. Go ask Dorita about the potions, she might know. Maybe Mr. Gonzales knows about the invisible stuff." She takes another swig. "What else do you want to know?"

Jake shrugs. "But speaking of never giving up when I have something in mind...." He says and lets his eyes travel up and down her figure. She takes another gulp, then a smile comes to her face. "And what did you have in mind then?"  He replies, "I was thinking it was time for bed."  "Before we go upstairs I want to talk about something that’s been on my mind." "Go ahead." Jake replies unconcerned. 

She says, "Well, it may not seem that important to you but it's really important to me. You know, the whole kiss incident. If you hadn't told me I might never have found out about it. But you did tell me. You were honest, even though you did something really," she continues with emphasis, "Dumb, and hurt my feelings by doing it, at least you were honest about it. I really appreciate that and admire you for doing it. Telling me the truth, that is, not the kissing part." Ruby puts her hand on Jake's face and looks him in the eyes, "I want us to always be honest with each other." 

"I agree. Not about it being dumb but about telling the truth." Jakes smirks and says, "It hasn't been easy teaching this dog a new trick though. I'm trying hard." "Oh, so you're saying it wasn't dumb..." Jake can't tell if Ruby is joking or not. "I believe there is something in the US Constitution about self incrimination.... I have already apologized and said I would refrain from any similar activities in the future." Jake smiles disarmingly, "What else did you want to talk about?" 

"I don't see any constitution here," Ruby says without a smile before breaking into giggles, pressing herself up against him tighter. "I was only kidding silly. I know you are trying really hard and you're mostly doing a great job. I just wanted you to know. And for us to agree about telling the truth to each other." "Good. Just like we said before." 

"But it's important to say it again and be clear, right?" Jake nods in agreement. "As for what else, you and I have some business to attend to tonight. But before we do I'm going to move some valuables to the El Parador where they will be safer."  "All I have in there is the tiara with your ring, the legal papers for the saloon and the silver mine, and some cash. You know safes better than I, and how protected things are at the El Parador, put what you think is wise there. Just leave some cash." 

"That's all? Those two items of jewelry are worth more than our share in this saloon. The safe IS safe, but I'm not sure it could withstand am explosion fueled by a room full of liquor. The El Parador? It's untouchable." "Which means I probably can't touch it. You know better, go ahead. You seem sure that it makes sense. I trust your judgment." Jake gives her a little squeeze around the waist and has another sip of the whiskey. 

"No, you can't touch it. But I can. I'll take care of it now." She pulls away from Jake but doesn't leave. She pulls her hair off her face and says softly, "It just seems to me that they aren't going to stop until they actually blow this place up. The only REAL things I care about are you and the puppies. Of course, our friends too but I can't keep them locked away," she laughs lightly. "And you and the puppies I can't live without." She shrugs. "The other stuff... well, why not be prepared." 

"Being prepared makes sense." Jake looks around surreptitiously and speaks softly. "No, they aren't going to stop until their leaders are gone. Therefore I still believe my plan is correct. A saloon can be rebuilt. If there is another attack on the saloon just make sure you aren't taking too much risk saving the saloon that I lose my Ruby West....." 

Jake fixes a look into her eyes and smiles gently. "You seem worried about the saloon and who knows what else, probably with good reason. I am just tired of worrying. Instead, I am just going to do things about it. If you are worried about the saloon, and Cowboys and what ever else don't let that worry to extend to you and me, we are fine. We are better than fine. Ruby West I love you and I am confident in you. If you would like me to act more worried about the troubles the outside world pushes on us, I can work on that... tomorrow." Jake gives her another smirk. 

'What did I just tell you? The only things in here I care about are you and the puppies, and our friends, who can take care of themselves. So that leaves me to take care of the puppies and you." She wraps her arms around Jake again and kisses him. "But I will take your advice and not be foolish in the future. Ok, I will TRY not to be foolish." She gives Jake his smile, "I love you too and I'm confident in you too, baby. Now let me go do that stuff." Ruby kisses him again then swings her hips as she walks away, and glancing back at him over her shoulder, she winks at him. 

"The only thing better than a good saloon," Jake says out loud to himself, "is a good saloon with a view."   Ruby runs up the stairs and gathers together the diamond ring, tiara, paperwork for the Lucky Lady, the silver mine and her green dress. Jake walks her over to the El Parador and Ruby makes him wait downstairs while she runs up and leaves the items in Gonzales secret room. They head immediately back to the Lucky Lady.

Ruby grabs Jake’s hand and leads him upstairs to their room. Candles are lit and the curtains are pulled. “Now, everyone has been instructed not to bother us tonight baby. We have some work to do or some fun to be had, depending on how you look at it. You ready?” Ruby smiles and raises her eyebrow. "Work? Since when has coming to bed with the candles lit been work? I think the staff already knows not to bother us when the bed is squeaking." Jake chuckles and then gets a slightly hesitant look before saying, "Ready for what?" 

"Don't get all nervous on me now," Ruby smiles. "We're going to play..." she raises an eyebrow, "With magic." Before Jake can protest Ruby continues, "You NEED to be more comfortable with this, especially if we’re to go up against Ringo and his gang. I've never known you to not take advantage of things that can help, you and us, make things easier and give US the advantage in situations. The more you know the more you can use it to benefit us and it will also help you in case people try using it on you against your will. Besides," she leans in close to Jake, "It'll be fun, I promise." 

"Heh, it was really fun last time." Jake walks over to the small table that holds the decorative drink containers. He selects the whiskey, pours a double shot and drinks it in one motion. "Ahh." The glass returns to the table with a satisfying 'thuck'. "I am ready. I am also muy loco." "It was only not fun because you weren't ready for it. And you're not crazy, you just need to be... adventurous. You can do that, can't you?" Ruby takes Jake by the hand and pulls him to the bed. They sit down and Ruby pulls her feet up underneath her. "Get comfortable honey," she instructs. "Now... tell me something that you desire." 

"There is nothing magic about that..." Jake says with a grin and reaches for Ruby. Ruby giggles and playfully slaps Jake's hands away. "Come on Jake, I'm being serious." "What," Jake feigns being insulted, "you think I don't desire you? Hmmph." He scratches the side of his face and says, "Desire? What do you mean desire? I've got what I want. You want me to wish for something? Like a new pair of riding gloves? I don't understand what you want me to do." 

“Oh, I know you desire me, you can’t help yourself. But that’s for later.” As Ruby talks she pulls her legs out from under her and pulls off her garters and still wet stockings, throwing them on the floor. “There that’s better.” She looks up at Jake. “I just meant something simple that you would like. Forget that, we’ll start with something else. Let’s play cards.” 

Ruby reaches into Jake’s pocket and pulls out his silver card case. She takes out the cards, shuffles and deals them. “Before we start I’m going to cast a spell on you. Don’t resist it; I want you to learn what it feels like. We can practice another day on you resisting me, although we both know how hard it is for you,” Ruby laughs. “Ready?” 

"Don't resist it!" Jake looks a bit uncomfortable. "Sure, I'm not resisting. At least I don't think I am." Ruby recites an incantation that Jake hasn’t heard from her before. “Now,” she says with a smile, “Let’s make a wager on this game, shall we? What will you ask for if you win, Mr. Cook? I already know what I’m going to ask for. I want that ruby ring that we saw in the jewelry store a while back. He doesn’t know someone already bought it, but it will get my point across. And I want YOU to buy it for me; I think it would be really special to come from you. And like my beautiful earrings every time I look at it I’ll think of you. So if I win, that’s what I want.” 

"Errrr, I don't know what I want." He still looks a little uncomfortable, but not as bad as earlier. "What I mean is, there isn't anything as valuable as that ruby ring that I am currently hankering for. If I win, you will have to surprise me."  “Alright, I’ll surprise you then.” They start to play and Ruby moves close to Jake, sitting next to him. Jake can smell Ruby she is sitting so close. As she looks at her cards, “You know, I want that ring so bad, and it would make me ssssooooo happy to have it, and I would be so grateful if you just let me win.” She leans over his hands that are holding the cards and kisses him slowly. “I know you never let me win at cards, you always want me to do it on my own, but maybe just this once…” She smiles at him as she looks up from under her eyelashes. 

"Let you win? What fun would that be for you? You are a good enough card player to beat me, you just don't believe it. I'll take two" Smiling, he locks eyes with her and holds her gaze so she doesn't see him palm his discards. Ruby laughs as she stares back into Jake’s twinkling brown eyes. “It would be fun because I would get what I want and I’d be happy. And I know how much you like to make me happy.” She kisses him again then sits back suddenly. “I’ll take one.” She throws one card down and deals Jake his two and her one with a mischievous grin on her face. 

Jake takes his two and arranges to miss a flush by one card, discarding the palmed cards when Ruby glances down at her hand. Ruby smiles as she places her hand on the bed, a straight, nine high. "Well?" she looks at him, waiting for him to drop his cards.  Jake puts his cards down deliberately. Four clubs and a diamond, jack high. "Looks like you won." 

“Yay!” Ruby claps her hands together. “I won,” she says again looking Jake directly in the eyes. “I guess you have to buy me that ring now!” Ruby picks up the cards and shuffles them in her hands as she talks. “Oh and baby, something else I’ve been thinking about lately. Your gun,” she says moving closer to Jake again, lightly fingering his gunbelt. “You know, your gun, your Colt. I mean, it has so much history for you and I know how much you love it and depend on it. But I was thinking that maybe you’d want me to have it. I mean, we could get you a new one, nice, shiny and new, and it would mean a lot to me if I got to carry it around…What do you think?” 

"My Colt?" Jake's voice cracks. "Why would you want my Colt? OK, I mean I did shoot you once with it, but that was an accident. Mostly, you know, I mean... err not my Colt." Jake looks at her with some surprise. "You don't really want me to give up my Colt?"  "Yes, I want you to give me your Colt or I wouldn't have asked." Ruby lips start to form into a pout. "But why wouldn't you want to give it to me? I asked nicely, I've been a good girlfriend, haven't I?" She again moves closer to him and whispers in his ear, "I promise I'll take good care of it, just like I take good care of you." She pulls her feet underneath her and leans back only slightly, "PPLLLLEEAAASSSEEEE, Jake..." 

"Ruby," Jake has a confused look on his face, "I don't want to give you my Colt just because you want to carry it around. I would gladly give it up if it meant preventing something bad happening to you. It's not a bloody piece of jewelry; it's how I stay alive. Any plain new gun is not just the same."   “No, I want it to protect myself. Don’t you want me to protect myself?” Ruby starts to look upset. “I didn’t say it was jewelry, I know it’s important…How could you think I would think so poorly of your precious Colt? Won’t you even think about it?” 

"Think about it? I am thinking about it, because you asked. I just don't understand. It doesn't make any sense; you don't use a single action revolver." Jake frowns, "If it means that much to you, I'll teach you how to use a single action and have another one built for me...."  “Oh baby,” Ruby starts to smile, “I knew you would give me what I wanted, that’s why I love you soooo much…” Ruby leans over Jake again and kisses him hard. “You’re the best.” 

"Ruby girl, you just hold on here a few minutes, I need to step outside for a minute. I'll hurry back." Ruby starts to protest but Jake moves quickly out the door and closes it behind him. After he is gone for over ten minutes she starts looking for her shoes to go find him, but instead she hears foot steps coming up the stairs. The door opens and Jake comes back in, smiling broadly but his left sleeve is torn and blood stained. 

Ruby jumps off the bed, looking extremely concerned. "Jake, what happened to you? Where did you go? What happened to your arm?" "My arm?" Jake looks down at his arm and frowns. "Must have happened when I broke the window." The smile comes back to his face.  "What window?" Ruby still has a look of concern on her face. She tries to take Jake's shirt off but he resists. "I'm fine, don't worry about my arm. The window in the door that was locked." 

He starts fishing in his pocket for something, still grinning ear to ear. "What the hell is going on, Jacob Alistair Cook?"  "Don't be angry, I'm just trying to make you happy." Jake's left arm is hanging loose. He loses his smile and says almost pathetically, "I thought you really wanted this?" Displayed in the palm of his hand is a ring, a glint of red flashes in the candle light. Ruby looks curiously at the ring in his hand, not registering it is the ring she wanted. She sits next to Jake and puts her hand on his face. “I know you are trying to make me happy,” she sighs, pulling her hand back. “It’s not your fault. But you’re going to be really mad at me in a minute.” Ruby starts to move her hand but Jake grabs her wrist.   "No, princess I'm not mad. Should I be?" The pathetic look is replaced by Jake's trademark grin. Then he starts to laugh and Ruby notices he is holding her wrist with his left arm and the bloody torn sleeve is dangling but his arm does not seem to have any blood on it.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 186, “ More Magic“ , Sunday, March 26th, 1882, 10:00 PM *

Jake notices that Ruby's eyes start to change color as she stands, so he starts to talk fast, "Err I thought it would be funny... um, don't be mad I had bought the ring a long time ago... Harry thought I was crazy tearing my sleeve and putting the blood from the meat on it... I was trying to decide when to give it to you... I thought you'd laugh, you said you wanted to have fun.... ah, have I told you how crazy I am about you?" 

“Jake!” Ruby smacks him in the arm as she yells at him, “How could you tease me like that? You and your damn jokes!” Her pout has retuned and she turns her body away from him. She is quiet for a moment, her face hidden by her long hair hanging down. She looks at the ring in his hand and says quietly, “YOU bought the ring? I went to the store and it was gone. Did you really buy the ring for me?” Then she looks up at him, locking eyes, “No, tell me how crazy you are about me.” 

As he rises from the bed, "I thought you'd laugh...." Jake looks sheepish, "Crazy in love enough to buy you this ring? I wanted it to be a surprise. I guess I ruined that, huh?" Jake takes a step closer and stands behind her. He moves his hand holding the ring around in front of her and moves it back and forth. "Come on, don't be mad at me. I know you want it." He says in a sing-song voice. 

“Oh it was a surprise alright,” she replies. “I thought you were really hurt." She again glances down at the shimmering ring in Jake's hand. "I do want it.” She spins around and pushes her body against Jake's. Then she sticks her hand out, waiting for him to place it on her slender finger. Jake adroitly flips the ring around in his hand then wiggles it onto her finger. "Looks like it was made to be there, doesn't it?" He watches her move her hand and admire the ring. "Why did you think I would be mad?" 

“I thought you would be mad because I made you think you needed to get me that ring so badly that you would head to the store and steal it.” Ruby continues to look at the ring on her finger. “I really love it. And I really love that you bought it for me without me even asking.” She stands on her toes to be eye level with Jake and kisses him. 

“It was the spell; I thought it was the spell anyway. Well, I guess it didn’t work.” Ruby shakes her head, “I was trying to show you what someone would do under the effects of a certain spell. What I forgot to realize is that you are already charmed by me,” she laughs. “I didn’t know you already bought the ring,” she says again gazing lovingly at it on her finger. "What spell, what was it supposed to do to me?"  Ruby looks away from her finger and to Jake. “You heard me casting it. It was supposed to make everything I say seem favorable to you. Make you do everything I want you to,” she laughs, “Although not really, it’s not that powerful.” 

“But admit it, you were going to give me your gun, at least you considered it. I would never ask you for your Colt baby, you should know that. I know how much it means to you.” She takes Jake by the hand, leading him to the comfy chairs by the small table. Two bourbons are waiting there for them. “Anyway, see what someone can do to you, given a spell like that? I want you to be able to realize what can happen and to practice resisting letting it happen to you.” Ruby lets herself fall back into one of the chairs. 

While Ruby is talking Jake takes of his ruined shirt and throws it in the corner. Still standing he reaches for a bourbon and says nothing. Ruby happily watches Jake remove his shirt and admires him for a bit before snapping out of her reverie with a smile. “Some other things I want to tell you…” Ruby lifts her glass to her lips and takes a sip of her bourbon, “There are many different kinds of people who can use magic. Someone like me, I just have the magic inside me and I have to figure out how to let it out. Someone like Kate, she can study it out of a book and learn it that way. Her way she can choose the type of magic or spells she wants. I can only try to find what’s already inside of me. I suppose I could study too, but what fun would that be?” Ruby shrugs. 

“Booorringgg.” Ruby exaggerates the word. “Kate will be able to cast many more spells that I ever will. But people like Kate needs books to study their spells out of, people like Ringo, if he is a wizard, I’m not sure at this point. Anyway, without their spell books, once they cast a spell they can’t recast it until they study it again.” Jake sips the bourbon while she talks. Ruby can tell he is listening very carefully to what she is saying, and his eyes give away that he is thinking. 

“I also have my singing. Some people have told me it’s magical,” she smiles mysteriously, “Maybe it is. You seem to think it is.” Jake nods his head up and down in agreement. “So that’s your lesson for today. Do you have any questions?”  Jake continues to looks Ruby in the face and takes a sip of bourbon, obviously thinking. He remains quiet for a few minutes before he finally asks, "How would I know I was.... what do you call it? Ensorcerelled? Magicked? Would I know?" 

“Did you know when I did it to you just now? You’ve never felt me reading your thoughts before, right? If someone is powerful and good enough, no you wouldn’t know. But we can practice; you can try to resist me casting spells on you. You use your mind. If we practice you’ll get better. And we also have to find a way to fight against those who have other kinds of magic, like protections. 

We’re at a disadvantage with someone like Ringo, he can protect himself from things we can do, so if he just bides his time he’ll get us eventually. If we want to stay here and live here we have to be able to defend ourselves and our castle, right? We have to find a way, we’re all trying to get information, I know.” Ruby sighs, “Maybe Red could help us, for the future. I'd like to meet him anyway, maybe you and I could take a trip. And there is Mr. Gonzales. He’s been a really big help. But… he’s an elf, he doesn’t have the immediacy that we have.” 

Again, Jake is quiet sipping his bourbon. He finally sits down in the other chair. "No, I could not tell." Another sip and silence. "Am I now?"  "Yes," Ruby replies. "I tried to dispel it before but you stopped me. That particular spell lasts a long time, hours." 

Jake is quiet again, only his eyes are moving. Finally after what seems a long time he laughs. "Figures." He laughs again shaking his head before taking another drink. "If you are done teaching me for tonight, I'll try to behave this time and let you dispel it. "Well, I'm done with that kind of magic anyway. I still have a few more ideas, much more fun though." With a wave of her hand she says, "Eradico." 

Jake watches closely as Ruby dispels the magic on him. He feels nothing. He asks, “So, you can cast a spell and make someone do things you want or feel the way you want them to and it’s possible that person can’t even tell?”  “Yes,” Ruby replies. “I could make someone see my point of view, do things that I want them to do, even make them say they love me.” 

Jake thinks this through before he scratches his chin and tilts his head. "So there I am, walking into a candle lit room with the beautiful Ruby West. The curtains are drawn and she tells me the help has been instructed to leave us alone. Things are looking pretty good Jake thinks." Jake downs the last half of his bourbon and grins. "Then she says we are going to have fun with magic. So poor innocent Jake," Ruby raises her eyebrows and gives him a look but he continues, "... ahem, poor innocent Jake expects that she will make candles fly about the room or turn his hat purple or make pigeons appear or something. 

Once again Jake has guessed wrong. However in her wisdom Ruby has taught Jake some valuable lessons tonight, regardless of his comic interruptions. And her advice on what we do in the future to protect ourselves is also correct." He reaches over and refills both their glasses. "Now Jake thinks very highly of this Miss West, so highly that he trusts her with his life, and other important assets. So before we continue with the promised FUN part of the evening let me tell you this. Jake does not want to ever wonder if what he feels for the beautiful and talented Miss West is anything but what comes from that depraved little heart of his. Today he believes that to be true, like he said earlier and further more he believes that those feelings came about naturally in the way mortals with depraved hearts one day find out they are cursed with feelings of love and not some outside influence of any kind. That being said, I am now looking forward to the promised fun without further interruption by any work." Jake raises his glass in a toast. "To my always beautiful and frequently unpredictable Ruby West. To a long time together." 

Ruby takes a moment to let what Jake said seep in. She gets out of her chair and stands before him, taking his glass out of his hand. She takes his hands in hers. “I swear on my life I have never used any magic on you to manipulate how you feel about me. And I promise I never will.” Ruby stares hard at Jake. “I want what we have to be real; whatever comes with that, it’s all I really want. Please believe me, Jake.” 

"Damn it Ruby," he reaches out and pulls her to his lap. "Didn't you hear anything I just said to you? Hermes girl, I just told you I believed that before you even said anything, are you feeling guilty or something? I'll accept that promise too, I believe you! I said what I said because you know how I feel about magic, and I still let you use magic on me. Let me feel a bit squeamish over it will ya? Meirda!" Jake lets out an exasperated sound. "You don't have to beg me to believe what I already believe!" He grabs her by the shoulders and starts laughing, "Do I have to shake you until you believe me?" Still laughing he shakes her, gently mocking anger. Then he puts his face right up against hers, eye to eye and speaks very slowly. "I..... believe..... you...." 

Ruby puts her hands on Jake's face, "I just didn't know why you would say that..." Ruby's voice trails off as she sees Jake's eyebrow shoot up, "Ok, ok, you believe me, good. Enough of that. More of this," she leans in and kisses him passionately for a few moments before pulling away. 

“I told you were would have some fun. “I want to show you there are another ways to use magic. You’ve never asked me to dance for you since the night you asked me to be your girl. Didn’t you like my dancing?” She looks at Jake, her full lips slightly parted and mischief in her eyes. "I truly did enjoy your dancing." 

Ruby runs her fingers through Jake’s hair. “On the other side of the world there is a place called Morocco. It’s in Northern Africa, although I’m sure you knew that. Now, close your eyes and use your imagination. I’m going to tell you a story; it’s a true story, one I learned on my travels.” Ruby runs her fingers lightly over Jake’s eyes, closing them, before getting off his lap. As Ruby continues to talk he can hear soft rustling noises. 

She uses a dramatic voice as she speaks, “Imagine a dusty land, the Sahara Desert, but around it cities filled with color and life. The air in the streets is heavy, filled with the scent of exotic spices and music like you have never heard, it enchants you with just one note.” 

“And in this land there was a woman who loved a man. He was a prince, handsome and kind. She was a just a peasant who worshipped him from afar. But she desired him, so she went to the town elder, a woman rumored to be a witch. It turned out the woman wasn’t a witch, just a woman who knew how to get what she wanted, was taught by someone like her, a secret so great and powerful. The two became friends and finally the old lady taught the young woman her secret, dancing. Not just dancing but a special kind of dancing, a kind of dancing to make any man fall in love with the one who uses it. The old woman passed to her a weapon, one to help with her mission, an outfit to entice and tempt even the stoutest man.” 

“So when she was finally ready and fully trained she headed to the Palace and snuck in as a serving girl. That night there was a huge party with all kinds of food and entertainment. She had her special outfit on and she summoned all her courage as she made her way out onto the floor of the hall. She quietly started to sing and dance, focusing all her energy on the Prince, ignoring all others. Her sweet voice cut through the noise and captured the attention of the Prince. He watched her, entranced by her song and most especially her dance.” 

Suddenly Jake hears Ruby start singing a song, not in a language he knows but something much more foreign. He opens his eyes and sees her wrapped in layers of sheer fabric, not able to see what is underneath. She has a gold jeweled headdress in her long hair, hair that curls all the way down her back. As she dances around and slowly pulls off the wrap he sees Ruby wearing a red and gold two piece outfit matching the headdress. Ruby’s breasts swell over the jeweled cups of the top, held up only by ties around her neck and back. The skirt is in two parts, sitting very low on her hips. A piece of fabric barely covers her front and back, and the rest flowing sheer fabric being held on only by a couple of ties on her curvy hips. Her long legs peek out on both sides. 

Ruby slowly lets the wrap fall to the floor as she continues her song and dance. She glides around the floor gracefully, her hips swaying back and forth in ways Jake has never seen her move, her skin glittering in the candlelight. She turns her back to Jake and continues her lithe movements. “Now, Mr. Cook,” Ruby says in a low voice with her face turned over her shoulder. Colored by the candle light, her blood hued hair caresses her nearly bare back as it undulates in the shadowy glow, “I hope you are appreciating this; it’s called belly dancing. Only someone with a lot of money gets to see this dance, or…” Her voice trails off as she elegantly dances right up to Jake, her arms swaying in the air over her head, her bare belly and hips gyrating only inches away from his face, “Someone I love. Which leaves only… you.” 

"I will savor every moment," He replies quietly and blows a little air on her belly. “Good,” Ruby whispers back. As Jake blows on her she puts her hands gently on his face, and closes her eyes briefly, enjoying the sensation. Then she leans down, almost losing her top, and gives him a soft kiss. 

As she continues to dance back and forth in front of him she starts moving her hands in a circular motion, and singing what sounds almost like chanting. A small bubble of iridescent light forms in her hands, growing to the size of an orange. Ruby’s singing stops but the bubble stays in place. She brings her hands up to her face, purses her lips and blows on the bubble. As she does the bubble seems to explode into a million little bubbles some of which float down and pop on Jake, others that swirl and twirl around Ruby as she dances. 

As the twinkling bubbles pop the air starts getting heavy, the temperature rising slightly and the room fills with an exotic aroma of some sort of spice. There is a sound, a distant music, like twinkling chimes. Ruby continues to dance seductively around Jake as she speaks, “And if you close your eyes again you can imagine you’re really there…” she says softly. 

Jake starts to feel warm so he kicks off his boots. "Close my eyes?" He replies slowly and softy, "That seems a damn foolish thing to be doing right about now. I'll imagine with my eyes wide open." His nostrils flair and take in the wisps of spicy cinnamon. That fades to be replaced by the sharp smell of cloves and then that by the subtle and earthier aroma of saffron. He sips his bourbon and finds that even the subtle sweetness, burnt caramel and faint vanilla flavors seem to swirl on his tongue. He chuckles and licks his lips. 

Ruby continues to dance around the room swinging and swaying her hips to a song only she hears, closing her eyes as if she is imagining she is there too. Her skirt twirls out gracefully around her as she spins around, the remaining bubbles following her orbit. She stops spinning suddenly, her hair continuing to move until it rests equally over the front of her shoulders. She strides over to Jake with purpose, then turns her back to him, watching over her shoulder, waiting for him to undo the ties on her top. He reaches up and unties the lower one first and then the one on her neck. When the strings fall away he runs his finger slowly along her spine, from her shoulders to her lower back. 

Jake watches goose bumps run up Ruby’s back and she gives a small shiver before turning to face him. Her long hair is still hanging over her shoulders, covering her. Ruby starts backing slowly away from Jake, “So,” she says in a sultry voice, “Did you like your lesson, Mr. Cook?”  Jake gets up from his chair and follows her across the room, "I have new appreciation for dancing." 
"You do? I thought you would like that," Ruby raises an eyebrow but still continues to back away from Jake slowly. "But that's not what I meant, I meant the magic." Her back suddenly hits the post of the bed and she stops up against it. 

"It is your particular talent for using what you know that I find most alluring," Jake says and he walks slowly towards her. "I've met lots of folks who were a fountain of knowledge," he continues getting very close to her without touching her, "Ruby's fountain glitters like diamonds, the drops fall with the delicate sounds of wind chimes, and the wind is filled with the aroma of rare orchids." Jake finishes with his breath heavy in her ear. "I'm here to drink from the fountain." 

Jake could hear the sharp intake of Ruby’s breath with his last words whispered to her. She arches her back and slowly stretches her arms over her head, pulling her long hair over her shoulders to her back, revealing herself to Jake before closing the small distance between them and leaning against him. She closes her eyes and presses her soft full lips up against Jake’s, which are warm and inviting. She kisses him gently but gradually her kisses get more intense and insistent. He feels her chest rise and fall with each heavy breath she takes. 

The touch of her bare skin on his is nearly electric. Jake crushes her to himself, his arms pulling her tightly to him, aware of every contact of Ruby's hot flesh on him. He feels her yearning lips, soft arms, firm breasts, smooth belly on him and it is suddenly too much; he is crazed with desire. There is an awkward and urgent fumbling of four hands on the remaining clothing which falls to the ground. Jake is pushing her, while Ruby is pulling him and they fall deep into the blankets on the bed. Lost in the loose bedclothes, they writhe passionately and with abandon.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 187, “ Visiting Greece“ , Monday, March 27th, 1882, 10:00 AM *

Ten minutes later Manuel, Sonoma, Ginnie and Kate depart the Temple to the Olympian Zeus and onto the streets of Athens. He asks, "Well ladies, is there anywhere in particular that you would like to visit while we are here with a few spare hours on our hands?"   Once outside the temple Kate let go of her iron self-control. Her hands shook and she took several deep breaths. She slipped an arm around Ginnie's shoulders, taking comfort in the girl's presence. 

Kate says, "I don't really know much about the city, or at least what's to be seen. I think I've had enough of temples for today. I wouldn't find a meal to be amiss."  Gonzales replies to Katherine, "Oh, there are many places in this city that aren't temples, follow me." 

He brings them to the Arch of Hadrian. "This great stone structure was erected in honor of the Roman emperor Hadrian seventeen hundred years previously. The arch was built over the line of an ancient road that led from the area of the Acropolis and the Athenian Agora to the Olympian and southeast Athens. The inscription on the western side of the arch reads "This is Athens, the former city of Theseus." They walk around to the eastern side of the arch were he reads the inscriptions "This is the city of Hadrian and not of Theseus" 

He then smiles and says "But the best part about this arch is that it can be seen from over there." He points to a large stone restaurant with the name "Oceanus and Poseidon" written on the wooden sign in three different languages. "Three decades ago I had the finest seafood meal that I have ever eaten in my entire life. Shall we go see if the quality has been maintained?"

"That sounds lovely," Kate said and took his arm. She checked to be sure Ginnie and Sonoma were still with them and they went on their way.   "You can feel how old this city is, can't you? I never took the grand tour, but I always imagine Europe would feel old. Athens feels ancient."  He replies, "Oh, it's not that only, only around three thousand years. There are cities in China and Egypt that are far older."   "Three thousand years is a great deal older than I am," she said lightly. 

The four sit down and a waiter comes to their table. Gonzales orders a number of different things in Greek. Several plates and bowls of food are brought over for them to dine family style. Gonzales explains what each dish is, a combination of various types of fish and crustaceans cooked in a variety of different ways and with various sauces, fruits, vegetables and wines.

Kate sampled bits of everything, hungry despite the meal she'd eaten before they left. Seafood of any kind was something she hadn't tasted in months, and eating was something she had just begun to enjoy again. As the meal went on the last of Kate's nerves melted and she enjoyed being in the company of people she loved and who knew her secret.

By the time dinner was over Kate was beginning to feel tired. In Arizona it was near bedtime, and it had been a long day.  "We have some time left, and now that we're fed, I think I'm going to need something to keep me awake. Perhaps we could visit a market or someplace with music? I suppose it's early for that here..."   Gonzales replies, "Yes, but there are still some interesting things to see. And none of them will involve temples. 

He brings them down to the Roman Agora. They pass through the four pillared gate which he explains was built by the Emperor Augustus almost two-thousand years earlier. Adjacent to that is the Tower of Winds, which he explains had a hydraulic clock with a sundial and weather vane. He explains how the tower form of the marble octagon corresponds to the eight winds whose symbolic winged figures are represented on the frieze. 

He then says, "And once again, the best thing about this location is what it is near. Over there is Telly's Vineyards. They make some of the finest wines in Greece. We are having a Festival to Dionysus next weekend and I think this would be a good thing to pick up."  "You're still trying to get on Miss Florencia's good side, I see," Kate teased. "But that does sound like an excellent idea indeed. You know, I had a bit of wine with Ruby the other night, and I think I'm losing my taste for it. Or maybe the Gay Lady just has poor wine."

They enter the shop and Gonzales asks to speak to Telly. A man of around forty comes to him. Manuel says in Greek "Ah, I knew your father. When I was here last you were nine years old. It is good to see that you have carried on the family tradition. My associates only speak English, do you or any of your employees know the language?"  Telly does, explaining "I have learned the English language to sell to distributors in that country. Welcome to the family vineyards. We have been making fine wines for seven centuries."

Kate replies, "Thank you. Seven centuries, your family must have grown very skilled in such time. Mr. Gonzales tells me there is no finer place for wine in the city or the world. I know a little about making wines, but not much. I'd be very curious to see how it's done. Or, if that's not possible, to taste the results," she said with a smile.  "There is to be a festival in our town, and wine will be a very important part of it. Perhaps you could recommend some good vintages."

Telly says that he would be happy to show his operation to the ladies and to let them try some samples of their wares. The vintner takes them on a tour. He explains "Seven centuries is not long. The earliest evidence of winemaking in Greece is a stone foot press at Vathipetro on Crete, which is some 3,500 years old. That actually pre-dates Greek Civilization as we know it, the people of that time being known as the Minoan. 

Greece Culture as we know it began some 2,500 to 2,700 years ago when the land and its people underwent major cultural, political and economic transformations. Urbanization transpired them and the Greek written language emerged with the adoption of the Greek alphabet. The first written references to Dionysus appear at that time in the writings of Homer. 

It is known that, at various times, the Greek wines of Hios, Thassos and Lesvos were highly regarded. Sweet wines were as highly prized in ancient as they are in Greece today, perhaps, in part for their staying power, although aesthetics would more likely have accounted for their popularity. Much has been made of the tendency of the Greeks to mix wine with water and to add other ingredients, such as honey and spices. We would not do that today, but those practices are indicative of a broadminded, creative and culturally integrated wine making tradition. 

Winemaking in Greece flourished, even during the times of Roman, Byzantine, Ottoman and Venetian occupations of the land. When Greece regained their independence little more than seventy-years ago that was ironically the only time that our trade suffered, as we were a free people but poor and disorganized, which hampered our ability to trade with Europe. Vintners of France and Italy soon overtook the market for wine in places where we should have been exporting to. Without the customer base our trade suffered and many vineyards went abandoned. 

But a number of family vintners, including my family's, are determined to bring about a rebirth of Greek wines. We have shifted our orientation towards high-production low-elevation farming and the planting of the dual use currant vines. Important wine ventures now recognized for their quality produce are Ahaïa Clauss, Cambas, Kourtakis and the Boutari Company."  The tour end at the combination warehouse/store where the wines are kept. 

He offers them samples of five different family wines. Gonzales selects three of the sweet red wines and asks to purchase a gallon jug of each.  Along with the late hour, for her at least, and the wine, Kate was starting to feel sleepy. She still enjoyed the samples and said so. "I will let my family back in Boston know about your vineyards. My mother would be very pleased with these wines."

Gonzales and the women return to the Temple of the Olympian Zeus. They are expected and are brought directly to Patriarch-elect Theopolis. The man gives each of them a gold wristlet. Each consists of a a half-circle and two hinged quarter-circles that snap together. Various Greek runes and writings appear on the larger section. They appear to have been made for men and are rather large on the women's wrists, especially Ginnie. 

He brings them over to a fountain and has them each put the arm with the wristlet inside. He then casts a spell and the clear water turns a deep blue color. He says a number of prayers in Greek. He then has them remove their hands. Each of the wristlets now fits each wearer perfectly. The hinges and clasps appear to be missing and the Greek runes are faint and barely visible.

Kate looked closely at the gold band encircling her glistening wet hand. She slid her finger along it's surface, feeling for the hinges or the place where they joined. Before the pendant from Aphrodite, she had never worn a religious token. This one she would wear gladly.   "Thank you, Your Excellency. I am relieved to know that my mind and those of my friends will remain our own. You have been very kind." She paused. "Is seems to be all one piece now. Amazing."

The priest replies "And thank you for going to the effort of bringing this directly to my attention. This wristlet is of Zeus, but will not bind you to him. It will allow each of you to worship whomever you wish without any of Zeus's pantheon, under either their Greek or Roman names, from interfering with your thoughts and actions. Should you ever wish to remove the item it is a quick process but would require a High Priest of Zeus to perform the ceremony."

"I can see no reason to need to remove it, so I must hope that another, less drastic event might occur so that we might meet again." Kate repeated her formal curtsey she had executed earlier.  Gonzales thanks the priest. The four head outside. Gonzales asks the women "It's a little before eleven now, which would be around two in the morning back home. Are you three feeling up to making the hike back up the mountain or should we find some lodgings here in the city to rest?"

Kate thought for a moment. "I am quite tired, and a rest sounds good. But....I had a note from Ruby today, Conrad wants to see me tomorrow morning at eleven. Can we be sure to be back in time?"   He states, "Oh, well perhaps we'd better go back now then. If you tell Dorita to be sure to wake you at a specific time you can guarantee it will happen." 

He decided to minimize the amount of physical exertion and flags down a cart-for-hire pulled by two horses. He hires the man to take them to the Acropolis but to drop them at the lower gardens rather than the Pantheon. This takes a half-hour of relaxing sitting rather than walking. All are tired but the view is too breathtaking to sleep.  They reach the destination. Once the driver leaves he tells the women "I thought that a quarter mile downhill would be easier than a half mile up."

"Yes, it would be easier. I feel a bit better for the rest as well. Someday we'll have to come back and stay overnight. I'm sorry to make you hurry." Kate let Sonoma take her Great-Grandfather's arm and instead walked with Ginnie. It didn't take long to walk the quarter-mile to where they began and reform the circle to travel home.

Gonzales retrieves the brazier and powder from where he had carefully hidden them. It takes little time to get the fire going and he begins the spell. They soon vanish and reappear in his workroom. 
Gonzales carefully places the three wine jugs into his workroom. He then says, "Well, I'm exhausted. Katherine and Ginnie, it is way past your bedtime as well. Let Sonoma know when you want to be awakened and she will pass that information on to her mother."

Kate gave her teacher a quick hug. "Thank you. I know it was just as important to take care of this for you as it was for us, but it is still a great load off my mind. What would we do without you." She then turned to Sonoma and hugged her as well. "I'm glad to have you back to yourself. I've missed having you around. You can ask your mother to wake me around 9:30, please."  Lastly she put her arm around Ginnie's shoulders. "We'll see you tomorrow." 

She guided the girl out and back to their own room. They were both quiet as they got ready for bed, putting on crisp white nightgowns and plaiting long hair so it wouldn't tangle in the night. After Ginnie crawled under her sheets Kate sat down on the edge of Ginnie's bed. "I wish I could have told you about the baby in a less... well public place. But it has only been a week and I have not been sure quite what to do. There will be many difficulties with this blessing. But I consider myself a very lucky woman, Ginnie. Somehow you and I, two girls lost found each other. And now we can add one more to our family. What more could I ask for?" Kate leaned down and kissed Ginnie's forehead.

Katherine feels like her head has barely touched the pillow when she hears the knocking on the door and Dorita's call. She notes that Ginnie is already up and gone.  "Yes Dorita, thank you," Kate called. "Has Ginnie been down to breakfast yet?"  Dorita replies, "Si. She is helping Mrs. O'Hara clean up the house you buy. Say it needs a good sweeping, moping and airing out."  Kate answers, "I'm sure it does. Thank you, Dorita. I'll be down in a moment." 

She dressed simply in a pale striped skirt and high necked white blouse with a cameo pinned the base of the collar. A pale shawl around her shoulders and a parasol completed her outfit. She carefully brushed out her hair and pulled the front back into a knot, leaving the rest to hang loose down her back.  When she was ready Kate went downstairs and had a light breakfast. "Dorita, would you mind packing a small lunch basket? I think I'll take it down to Ginnie and Mrs. O'Hara. As a thanks."

By the time Kate had finished her breakfast and Dorita had brought the basket, it was a bit late for her to be leaving. Instead, she ran up to her room and wrote a quick note thanking Mrs. O'Hara and Ginnie for their work and admonishing them not to work too hard. Dorita assured her that Grant or Estaban would run it over at lunchtime.  She then settled in to wait for Conrad. The bracelet on her wrist glinted in the light, reminding her that the knots in her stomach were all her own.

Conrad arrives to pick Katherine up promptly at 11:00 A.M. He is driving the same carriage and horses that he had used for their picnic two weeks earlier. As usual, he is stylishly dressed in a three-piece silver suit with a white silk shirt and silver necktie with a subtle sky-blue floral print in it. His hair is still a bit damp, indicating that he has recently come from one of the bathhouses, probably Johnson's as his mustache and goatee are neatly trimmed and the hair cut. He stops the carriage and approaches Kate, an odd expression on his face, sort of a mix of both happiness and apprehensiveness.

Kate stood up and looked down for a moment, mirroring his expression on her own face. She walked the last few steps to where he was standing. "Good morning," she said. "I'm ... It's good to see you're feeling better."  He takes her hand and helps her up onto the carriage. He climbs in himself and says, "We should wait until we are free of the undue influence hanging over this town."  She says, "I understand. We can talk over things once we have some privacy." 

Conrad started the horses and Kate sat quietly, waiting to see where they would go.  Conrad drives east, towards the Chiricahua Mountains. They soon reach the area near where they had done the previous picnic. He rides around for a short wile looking about. He tells Kate "Look for a tree that is marked." 

Kate looks around as well. It takes a few more minutes until they see an Oak with strips of cloth dyed the same color as Mother Jaminez's skirt had been. He rides over to it and secures the horses. They walk around the tree with Conrad looking for and finding four black onyx stones which collectively make a fifty-foot square with the tree in the center. Conrad says, "It is safe between these rocks. She has warded it as she did my house and her home." 

He returns to the carriage and retrieves a blanket and large picnic basket. He sets up the picnic area, first removing from the basket two china plates, crystal wine glasses and two sets of fine silverware. He then removes two silver platters covered over with silver lids followed by a bottle of wine. He places an embroidered tablecloth over the basket, turning it into a table and places the dishes on top. He uncovers the dishes, the plates each having a roasted chicken breast, a bean medley, baked potato and corn bread. He then opens the wine bottle and pours them each a glass.

Kate hung back as Conrad set out the picnic, approaching only as he covered the impromptu table and poured the wine. "You put a lot of thought into this, I see. Mother Jimenez must think a great deal of you to go to all this trouble for you." She took a sip of the wine. "A lot has happened since... since I saw you last. I hope Mother Jimenez was able to help you."

He says, "Yes, she explained a lot. Kate, I....I don't know exactly what to say. When you told me your news....well, I was overcome by feelings of confusion and disbelief.  After Mother Jimenez explained it to me and made me realize that what you told me was true....well...my feelings were replaced with jealousy. She...she helped to cure me of that. Pointed out that I had not only known of your marriage but would have assumed that you and your husband had had marital relations. She also emphasized how it was foolish of me to be jealous of a man who you would never see again. Oh Kate, I've been such a fool."

She replies, "No, you haven't been a fool. After I asked what you believed about gods, I knew you weren't going to believe what I had to tell you. Considering what you believed then, confusion and disbelief were only natural. I was surprised that you would think that Mr. Gonzales and I had... well...you know.    And that jealousy wasn't all you. Aphrodite has been playing with all of us. That pendant around my neck wasn't helping anything either. There's enough foolishness to go around on both sides. 

I know, this can't be good news to you, but it has made me very happy. I was married for five years and never had any children. I was afraid that I couldn't." Kate paused and looked down at her hands. "My only true worry has been about how this affects you. I am more than willing to accept the consequences of having this baby without a husband. I'm just sorry that you will have to bear consequences for something that you didn't do."

He says, "But Katherine, that would be so unfair to your child. Trust me I know, you recall that my parents were not married. But your boy shouldn't have to live with that stigma, because it is untrue. His parents were married although none will believe that under the circumstances. Kate....you do not have to accept the consequences of having a baby without a husband. Will you consent to being my wife?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 188, “Cowboy Trials”, Monday, March 27th, 1882, 6:15 AM *

Nanuet wakes just before the sun and begins his humble prayers trying not to wake Minerva.  Minerva is awakened by the warmth of the sun on her skin. She lies still and watches Nanuet as he prays. "It is not a dream." she thinks as her heart fills once again with joy. She quietly stands and packs up her bedroll as she waits for him to finish.

Nanuet finishes his prayers and heads over to Minerva. "Good morning Priestess" he says with a smile and a tender kiss "I hope you slept well. We should find something to eat and then hopefully Kajika will meet with us again."

"Si, I slept like a little bambina in your arms." she says returning the kiss "You know I really like this!" She says as she lowers her lips to his again. "I am starving. We ate very little yesterday." Looking around she wonders. " What has happened to Luna and Maska? I hope that their new friend did not eat her for dinner." she jokes. And as she says this Luna flies over the hill to greet her.

Nanuet says, "Ah, there is Luna now, and I am sure Maska sleeps. She would not let herself go hungry so I reason that she spent the night hunting. Come let us hunt down our own breakfast." Nanuet and Minerva make there way among the Apache and find some food. Nanuet offers to pay for their meal. They are both ravenous and scarf the food down hungrily. After the meal they seek Kajika.

Kajika spends the morning teaching both Nanuet and Minerva about the ways of the Apache and of some spells that neither of them had attempted to cast before. He apologizes to Minerva that he can only show her part of what she needs, as she will also need guidance from somebody of her own faith. He adds "The night that Storm Goldeneye left this realm she approached me and told me of how your path and Nanuet’s would be as one. She also said that a mentor for you would be drawn to here just as Nanuet and I were drawn together."

Nanuet replies "Thank you again for imparting your wisdom upon us. I miss Storm greatly and still regret her loss. I am honored that she continued to take interest in me even after it was my lust for revenge that cost her her life."

“Si, Storm Goldeneye was a brave and true friend. She returned to this realm since than to help us find Nanuet when he was in trouble and said something similar. A mentor? for me? I had thought that Nanuet would teach me the ways of your gods as I would teach him our ways. Do you know who it is? But we must be going soon. Will I meet this mentor before we depart?"

Kajika replies, "I have no idea who this mentor will be, but they will be someone from your own religion, probably a High Priest or High Priestess, with the skills and experience to teach you how to better be a priest of your faith. My suggestion would be for you to speak to your gods about this individual, it is through their will that you will be drawn together."

When Sonoma woke it was still early in the day even though she had gotten in late at night and was used to not sleeping well and getting up to care for the livestock at dawn. She headed downstairs to the kitchen where Dorita pushed a breakfast sandwich into her hand and stated “You go see your mentor!  The deputy was stabbed last night and is there it is time for you to do what you suppose to do. He is almost dead you go fix it!  Now go.”

In the morning Ruby stretches her long arms and legs as she slowly wakes from her slumber. Jake seemed to be sleeping, even though he was normally up at this time, although his breathing indicated he would awaken soon. Instead of wrapping her arms and legs around him she exits the bed and starts preparing for the day. She looks at herself in the mirror, naked except for the shiny ruby and diamond ring on her finger and the green olive leaf hanging around her neck. She smiles as she runs her fingers lightly over the pendant. 

She puts on her underclothes then sits at her vanity, slowly brushing her hair, letting the warmth f the rays of sun peeking through the windows caress her. Finally she walks back over to the bed and sits, staring at him. Finally she lays next to Jake, so her face is close to his. She gently pokes him. "Do you still love me today?" she asks with a soft smile.

He opens his eyes and yawns. "Yup." Stretching his arms over his head he says, "It's nice waking up to look at the prettiest sight in Promise City." He yawns again. "I'm hungry. We should have breakfast before we have to save the world or kill more Cowboys or whatever. I hate shooting people before I've had my coffee."  Ruby eyes twinkle at Jake's affirmation and she smiles. "Yes, breakfast sounds good. What do you have to do today? I have to see the judge, maybe take a fencing lesson and visit Jane." She pulls herself to the edge of the bed and sits up, feet swinging. She glances at her new ring and her smile grows larger.

"Nice ring. Look at that baby shine." Jake smirks, "Somebody must love you.  What to do today. Hmmmm.... I think I'll get a shave at Johnson’s, just to poke around. We need a new lawyer, our old one changed careers. I'll talk to Berg about what he thinks of that new guy. El-ooh-whoo or what ever his name is. What else, hmmm... need to clean my pistols, hang around being lazy... I'm covering for Job tonight." Jake rubs his eyes. "Coffee. I need some good old Arbuckle’s."

"Yes, someone does loves me, and he really means it. And this time I love him in return." She looks at Jake over her shoulder lovingly.  "I like the being lazy part. I don't know why I woke up so early today. Maybe we can meet up for baths and naps later." She thinks for a moment, "Do you want to meet Jane?"  "Baths and naps are good." Jake stretches again and sits up. "I do want to meet Jane, but not yet. I need to finish thinking about what you told me first." He gives a last big yawn before standing. "Monday. No Maria. I guess we go out for breakfast. Promise City Hotel today?"

"Best breakfast in town, right?" she smiles. Jake and Ruby get ready for the day, then head over to the Promise City Hotel for breakfast.  Ruby asks, "What do you have to think about?" Jake gives her a funny look and she continues, "About Jane and what I told you?"

"You know me, I need time to sort through things. It troubles me that folks might not be able to make their own decisions. Maybe Priestess Jane means well overall. She seems to let you make your own choices and feel a kindred way towards you. But what about everyone else? You gave me a lot to think about last night. I need to put that all together. Just because I believe that you would never use any of this in a way that was bad for me doesn't mean I trust anyone else that way." 

Jake shrugs and grins. "Sort of like Gonzalez. Just because he takes care of you, doesn't mean he takes care of everyone. You know what I mean?"   "Not make their own decisions?" Ruby furrows her brows for a moment, then relaxes her face, eating a forkful of eggs. "I know what you mean, but I don't know what you mean. Yes, Mr. Gonzales takes care of me, in a way. But he doesn't force me to do anything and Jane won't either. Even my dream, you know which one, I had a choice to make. But I made it and things have been great, well, great in regard to that anyway." 

Ruby shrugs. "You don't have to meet her, that's fine. I'm sure you have LOTS to think about after yesterday." She looks down at her plate. "This was a good breakfast, I didn't realize how hungry I was, especially now that it's gone. You help me work up a good appetite Mr. Cook, especially after last night..."

As Jake and Ruby head outside from the Promise City Hotel, on the northeastern corner of Allen and South, they see that a crowd has gathered outside of the building on the northwestern corner of the intersection, the Arizona Territorial Office.  They walk over and ask someone in the crowd, "What's going on?"  Don Wainwright, a regular player at Jake's table, replies to Ruby "Judge is about to open up for trial. Couple of the cowboy gang, heard they tried to simultaneously kill all three of the Deputy Marshals last night. They say that Rodriguez guy is close to death."

Ruby looks shocked, "That's horrible!" Ruby pushes her way to the front, desperately looking for Chester.  Ruby sees Chumbley arriving. She grabs Jake's hand and pushes her way through the crowd to him. "Oh Chumbley, do you know what happened?" she asks, very worried.  

The Halfling replies, "Trial in a few minutes Ruby. The Marshall arrested two of the Cowboys last night when they tried to kill Deputy Martin. Another two tried for Deputy Barker, but she got the drop on them. Those guys are over in Lester's Funeral Parlor right now. Two more went after Deputy Rodriguez. Left him for dead, but word is he's still clinging to life, that elf's a tough one. Heard that the Cowboys also robbed the gun shop too! And the Marshall's ordered the Indian Head Saloon closed until further notice. Guess we'll find out more in a few minutes, should be a quick trial what with the lawmen getting attacked. Isby hasn't got patience at all for things like that."

"Is Chester alright? Where is he now? Where is Rodriquez? How can I get in to see the judge before the trial, it's important?" she asks quickly.  Chumbley says, "I Heard that Rodriquez was with some elvan witch doctor. I think the other lawmen are with the prisoners. Don't think anybody will get into the Office Building until the open it up to the public. The Judge is inside now talking to Brower and Jaquet."

Ruby sighs in relief, "So Chester must be ok then." She looks around nervously, "I have some information, it might be important, I don't know." Ruby pushes her way to the door and knocks as loud as she can, guessing it won't be heard with all the ruckus going on.  She sees Isby inside talking to Al and Pierre. Kevin Tomlinson is near the door and notices Ruby. He shakes his head "no" at her.

She makes a motion with her hand, indicating writing.   Chumbley had followed her and Jake up to the door and she grabs the notepad from the halfling. She quickly scrawls a note, makes sure Kevin is watching and indicates she is putting it under the door. 



			
				“Note” said:
			
		

> Judge Isby ~
> 
> It might be helpful to know that 4 men tried to blow up the Lucky Lady last night with invisible dynamite. Yes, invisible. Rudy Foote, now deceased, broke into our liquor room and set it up. Roy, I'm not sure if that is his real name, was also shot and killed last night by Deputy Marshal Barker. The two other men with them was Ambrose and Riff, Alabama, one of the men you were looking for.
> 
> The only information I got from them was that Johnny Ringo isn't currently in town but he is planning on coming back soon. Roy was the one in charge but you're not going to get much information from him now. Riff an Ambrose came from Texas to find ranching jobs but decided rustling would be better. They all joined up with each other in Galeyville about a month ago.
> 
> I was just on my way to give you this information this morning. Good luck and be careful.
> 
> ~Ruby West




After sliding it under the door she waits and hopes Kevin will give it to the Judge.  Tomlinson picks up the note, reads it, then brings it over to the Judge.  Ruby nods at him after he reads it. "I really hope Rodriquez is ok. We should stop over there and check on him. Maybe bring him some food or something, for when he wakes up. He's been pretty nice to us." Ruby is talking out loud but not really to anyone in particular. "And that takes care of both of our first chores for the day." 
She stands and waits with the rest of the crowd until the doors are opened.

The doors to the Arizona Territorial Office finally open and the crowd pours in. Chumbley asks Ruby for his notebook back. The chairs all fill up, Ruby grabbing two for her and Jake. Another dozen people stand in the back. Tomlinson goes to the door and wait. Shortly thereafter the man named Ambrose is escorted in by Marshall Berg along with his attorney Elihu Upton. Ruby almost doesn't recognize the man as Ambrose is now wearing an ill-fitting two-piece suit over a new dress shirt and tie. His long red beard has been shaved off and his hair has been cut short. Clean-shaven she estimates that he is probably much younger than he looked before, probably only late teens or very early twenties.

Ruby leans closer to Jake. "That's the attorney you wanted to hire? I guess it would have been too obvious for Fisk to take the case himself." She is quiet for a few moments. "I can't wait for this to get started so I can find out what happened."

Hamilton Fisk arrives a few minutes later, handing a note to Tomlinson. The clerk reads it and then brings the note to Isby. The black-robed Judge reads it and nods to Tomlinson who calls the court to order. Isby begins "Mr. Fisk. Your complaint is noted and now on record. This court stands by my earlier ruling. Your client Mr. McNally may not be present during Mr. Gamlin's trial. 
Last night he was clearly intimidating Mr. Gamlin, urging him not to speak. It is the opinion of this court that such behavior would continue. Furthermore, while you are welcome to sit during this trial, but as an agent for Mr. McNally you are so ordered not to speak or be held for contempt of court." Fisk justs nods in response. He walks over to an occupied chair and the man sitting in it gets up and gives Fisk the seat.

"That explains about the lawyer," Ruby says quietly to Jake. "If anyone is going to talk, it's this guy. He's the one who was talking last night, but I don't know how much he knows."   Isby says, "Mr. Upton, are you prepared to speak for your client?" The lawyer stands and says "Yes sir. Mr. Ambrose Gamlin is a rancher, originally from Plano, Texas. When the rancher he had been working for decided to sell the farm he and his companion Mr. Riff Alabama McNally headed west in search of new employment. 

In early February they arrived in the Arizona Territory at the town of Galeyville, where they had the misfortune of running into Johnny Ringo. They were hired to herd cattle, originally thinking them to be owned by Ringo but later discovered that they had been rustled. Mr. Gamlin was clearly intimated by the men and feared the consequences of attempting to leave their employ. As grounds for this concern I will draw the court's attention to the recent situation involving another who attempted to leave Mr. Ringo's employ, one Lane Gifford." "So noted," Isby states. 

Upton continues "On Friday Ringo convinced Mr. Gamlin, Mr. McNally d four other members of the Gang to come here to Promise City where they were to meet up with a Mr. Thaddeus Gromley who had been left in the town on surveillance detail." Isby says "And the names of these other four people were?" 

Upton quickly confers with his client and then states "Roy Carroll, Rudolph Foote, John Bell and Sherwin Allen." "Please continue," the Judge states. Upton says, "They spent both Friday and Saturday nights staying at the Indian Head Saloon where arrangements had been made with the Manager Porter Norris. For the first forty-eight hours that they were in town they committed no crimes of any sort. 

On Sunday afternoon Johnny Ringo was said to have arrived in town although Mr. Gamlin did not see him. Ringo spoke only to Mr. Carroll and Mr. Bell. Mr. Gamlin has no direct knowledge of any crimes they were to commit, only that they were to keep any lawmen occupied and away from the city block of Main Street between Fremont and Allen Streets between the hour of 9:30 PM to 10:30 P.M. Mr. Gamlin and Mr. McNally engaged Deputy Marshall Martin in a long conversation within a saloon in town during that time. Mr. Carroll had initially joined them but then left. Mr. Gamlin has no knowledge of what Mr. Foote, Mr. Bell and Mr. Allen were doing during this time. 

Following their arrest by Marshall Berg Mr. Gamlin decided to cooperate. In return for this cooperation we are asking the Arizona Territory for a dismissal of charges and to provide protective custody." Isby says, "I will take that under advisement. Marshall, please return Mr. Gamlin to custody and see that Mr. McNally is brought here."

Ruby narrows her eyes and grits her teeth. "So them blowing us up this time was just a distraction with pleasant benefits for Ringo," she says keeping her voice down. She takes Jake's hand then lets out a long breath. "I really can't wait to hear what Riff has to say. Especially now that his partner has given him up." Jake squeezes her hand in his and looks her in the eyes. "I don't think I need to tell you not to speak up today." Ruby nods in understanding and calms herself down. They wait for the next part of the trail to continue.

McNally is soon brought in by Chester Martin and Mitchell Berg. Like Gamlin before him, Fisk does the talking for his client. He describes McNally as a decorated Confederate war hero, citing several engagements that he fought in during the war. He tells of Riff finding work after the war in Texas and then moving to Arizona. He spins a tale of woe about his client being a misinformed patsy, unaware that Ringo was anything but an honest rancher. He denies that Mr. McNally had any knowledge of wrongdoings taking place the night before. 

Isby says, "Thank you Mr. Fisk. I have but a single question for your client to answer." "Sir, I speak for my client," Fisk replies. Isby says, "Then your client can stay in the Arizona Territorial Prison until he has voice enough to answer my one and only question." McNally pulls on Fisk's shirt and they confer. Fisk says, "You may ask your question." Isby asks "Mr. McNally, is everything that Mr. Fisk has just stated true?" McNally enthusiastically states "Yes".  Isby says, "I have written documentation that Mr. Riff McNally of Mobile, Alabama did indeed serve in the Confederate army, but he was a deserter who saw no engagements. I therefore find the entire testimony to be unreliable.”  

The judge continues, “Mr. McNally, a Deputy Marshall was nearly killed last night, attempts were made on the lives of two other Deputy Marshals and over $ 1,000 in firearms and ammunition were stolen. Those are all very serious crimes, any one of which I have previously had people hanged for. Based upon your lack of cooperation and dishonesty to this court I have no choice but to assume that you were involved in this conspiracy. I sentence you to be held in the Territorial Prison for a period of not less than fifty years. If new evidence is brought to my attention to prove your innocence I will entertain the prospect of holding another trial. Marshall, please remove this man and make arrangements to have him transferred to Prescott at the earliest opportunity." 

Tomlinson asks if there is any other business to be brought before the court. Hearing none, he calls the court dismissed.  Ruby leans next to Jake and whispers in his ear, "Why didn't he hang him? I don't get it." Jake shrugs. "And what about the other guy? Letting him off for cooperating?"   Ruby excuses herself from Jake for a moment and stands alone near the front of the 'court', listening to rumors and waiting to see if Judge Isby wants to speak to her.

She has to wait for nearly fifteen minutes which to Ruby seems like an eternity, during which time Jake leaves the building with Al Brower. The building is eventually cleared out except for the final dozen people.  When there are only six Isby walks over to Ruby and gives her a warm embrace exclaiming "Ruby Darling!" Tomlinson uses that has his cue to usher the stragglers out the door which he then locks. Isby immediately breaks the embrace and says "That seemed to go well, the town should be buzzing in no time with the rumors of our affair."

Ruby returns his embrace with a smile, "In this town, I'm quite sure it will. Rumors, particularly of affairs seem to fly around here.  I wasn't sure if I should try to speak to you or not," she continues in hushed tones. "Did you get my note? I was on my way to see you this morning to tell you what happened last night."   He replies, "Yes, of course. It helped to know that prior to the trial. Berg and Martin had told me most of that but you provided a few more details, they hadn't mentioned that the dynamite was magically protected. 

Now comes the true test, keeping Gamlin alive. Their lawyers spoke to them now but Kevin was present when Berg questioned them earlier so knows the truth of this. According to Kevin, the kid told all that he knew but his friend hasn't. Once McNally is away from Fisk's influence he's more likely to talk, especially if we can prove that we kept Gamlin from Ringo's clutches. He'll also be more inclined to talk now that he has fifty years of prison ahead of him. He's thirty-seven now so for all practical purposes he's just received a death sentence, just a very slow one." 

Isby sends Kevin off to the back room. He tells Ruby "Since Martin was at your saloon at the time and the other two were killed by Mrs. Barker near her home it was logical to say that they were the targets of the attack rather than your saloon and your boyfriend. That may actually be the truth, hard to say since both of those Cowboys are dead. No point in announcing to the whole town that the Lucky Lady is a Cowboy target, you'd never see any business there ever again. 

It looks like Rodriguez was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. Berg had him watching Ike Sherman's store and corral, which is apparently where the Cowboys went right after the robbery. Rodriguez was stabbed over a dozen times so I'm not surprised they assumed he was dead. It's a wonder he pulled through."  "Poor Mr. Rodriquez," Ruby says, shaking her head, "I'm going to try to stop by later and see him. He's been pretty good to us." 

"Thank you for not mentioning the attack at the Lucky Lady, I appreciate it. But I fear that it won't be the last and next time we might not be so lucky. If you hadn't given me those names, well, let's just say I'm grateful.  The Cowboys seem to have a lot of magic at their disposal. It has come to our attention that Ringo is a priest of the god Ares, the god of war. Somehow he's been able to protect himself from our bullets, although my friends and I are working on ways around that. And now that they've hit the gunshop they've rearmed themselves." Ruby shudders. "This isn't going to be easy." 

"Good luck with getting that information from McNally. It could be something very useful, to change the tide, so to speak. I don't think I need to tell you to be careful," she says with sincerity.  As she is telling Isby to be careful Kevin returns from the back with a box of chocolates, which he hands to Isby. Isby offers them to Ruby, "These are for you, to help keep up appearances." Ruby takes them happily, "Why thank you Judge, I will enjoy every last one of them." 

Tomlinson then speaks to Ruby, "Sorry about the fencing lesson, with the trial it will be too crazy this morning."  "No problem," Ruby replies, "Perhaps tomorrow?" Kevin agrees and Ruby says she will stop by. Judge Isby walks her to the door when Kevin calls out, "Oh, Miss West... that uh, Clarisse, is she working tonight?"  

"Yes, Mr. Tomlinson, she is singing tonight, if you want to stop by. But I should warn you, Deputy Marshal Martin is currently courting her. Stop by anyway and hear her sing, I'm sure she'd appreciate it." Ruby looks to the Judge and smiles, "Love seems to be everywhere these days!" The Judge opens the door and then takes her hand and kisses it. "Indeed," he replies. With that Ruby exits the Territorial Office

Across town, Ginnie went to the house and scrubbed and swept until it was sparkling clean. She removed the few things she had placed in the room she had chosen for herself expecting that Mrs. Kale would wish to turn the room into a nursery for the baby when it came.  She had been in a servant position before and she could do that again as long as there was still food on the table that she didn't have to steal and a roof that didn't leak. Her job at the dressmaker's shop brought in some money and she should be able to keep her head above water with what she had stashed away and could continue to make until she needed to move on.  She would have to study quickly before that disappeared too well it had been nice while it was happening. she'd find a way to survive, she always did.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 189, “Catching Flies with Honey”, Monday, March 27th, 1882, 10:30 AM *

Jake asks Al Brower, "Did I hear correctly? The gun shop got cleaned out? Mierda. I'm sorry for you two. Maybe it was lucky that you weren't there. I don't think the gang is in the habit of leaving witnesses behind. Just how bad was it? What did they get that we should be worried about?" Jake finishes that last sentence away from the dispersing crowd. 

Al says, "Yeah, they got all the new weapons, eighteen rifles and twenty-three revolvers. They also cleaned out the safe, which had twenty-five boxes of Pierre's special ammunition in it."   "Just how special Al? Is there anything we can do to be safer against it?"  Al says, "You'd have to ask Pierre, he knows the specifics. He said that all but four of the boxes had a full twelve cartridges in them, a total of two-hundred-and-eighty rounds being taken."

After Jake chats with Brower for a few minutes he sees Ruby arrive.   He notices that she has something in her hand.  She says, "A perk," as she holds  up the chocolates. "I loovvve chocolate. Anyway, since our first appointments of the day are cancelled, you want have baths now and I can tell you what I learned? Or do you want to wait until later?"  He replies, "Sure. Seems like a good time for that."

Ruby and Jake head back over to the Lucky Lady and get clean clothes before stopping at Gilson's. Laurie enthusiastically greets them before having Jules set them up with two baths. Once they are settled and soaking in the hot water Ruby quietly explains to Jake what she learned from the Judge.

"I wonder if we could have prevented that if we had got the info to Brower in time. Mighty distracted we have all been. I thought that Nanuet and Chester would have taken care of that earlier. I should have checked with Chet sooner." Jake shrugs and makes small waves in his bath. "Ringo doesn't seem to care about being secretive any more. I wonder if Berg and the Judge will just start hauling in suspected members based on Ambrose's testimony. How in Hades will Berg keep that guy alive?" Jake just shakes his head.

Ruby turns her wet head and glances at Jake. "Baby, we can't do everything and we can't be in charge of everything. Those guys have to help out too. They're busy, we're busy, everyone is busy. It's not your fault. Now we have to deal with the consequences. I don't how much they got but I'm sure it's enough," she sighs. "I don't know how they will keep those Cowboys alive and I don't care. I only care that you aren't a marshal anymore." She smiles as she raises her leg up to wash it, the scented bubbles sliding off as she does. "Any other business to discuss before we can enjoy our baths?"  Jake grins at Ruby, "No, no more business..." They enjoy the rest of their baths, and no business is spoken about. 

After their baths Ruby and Jake agree to meet shortly at the Lucky Lady to be lazy. Jake heads over to Johnson's to get a shave. He keeps his eyes and ears open for any kind of interesting information. 

Ruby meanwhile heads to the Palace Saloon to meet up with Jane again.  Ruby arrives at the Palace. Prosper McCoy is at the door and says more as a statement than a question, "What the hell do you want West!"  She states, "That's Miss West to you, Mr. McCoy. Please tell Jane I'm here to see her."  He turns and yells inside "Somebody go wake up Little Britches, she's got company". He turns back to Ruby and says "Better move away from the door West before the boss sees you and shoots you for trespassing."

"MISS West. And you could say please, didn't your mother teach you any manners?" Ruby retorts. She decides not to pursue it any further so she sits out on the porch, waiting for the priestess to join her.  Jane Boag arrives in the doorway a few minutes later. She looks like an entirely different person than the one who Ruby had met the day before. The petite woman is attired in a long heavy calico skirt, long sleeved blouse buttoned all the way up to the neck, grey velvet vest which works to suppresses the woman's ample chest and plain tan shoes. The only visible jewelry is a white cameo broach of a woman's face pinned to the collar of the blouse. She looks far more like a prim schoolmarm than a Priestess of Aphrodite.

Ruby smiles at her curiously but says nothing about her strange attire. "Good afternoon, Jane. How are you today? I came by to discuss the plans for the festival."   She smiles and says "Yes, that is my plan for today as well. One thing that I've learned over the years is that the best planning is done when you can get others to volunteer to do most of the heavy lifting. Let's head around town and enlist all of the aid that we will need to make this happen. Hmmm, I wonder if your clothes are conservative enough? We will be visiting some of the Vigilance Committee."

Ruby looks surprised, "The Vigilance Committee? What have they got to do with entertainment? And what's wrong with my dress?" Ruby says while looking down at it.  Jane replies, "You can catch more flies with honey than vinegar my dear. Have some faith sister, that Committee is not without its influence. Right now we need the support of the entire town to turn this event into the Festival that will solidify Aphrodite's ongoing love for the town and its residents. 

Our entertainment will be more risqué than that Committee would ever approve of so it is necessary to lay the groundwork with a wee bit of misdirection before they are fully aware of what is transpiring before their very eyes. Part of that misdirection includes this 'costume' that I am wearing. If you plan to accompany me today you should be likewise attired."

"I don't own anything like that. I could put a shawl on, that's about it."  Ruby considers her next words carefully, thinking about Jake. "Jane, what kind of entertainment are you thinking of? I want to honor the goddess like I said I would. I don't want to influence anyone into doing something they don't want to do."   Jane replies, "Ruby, every time you sing to a room full of people you are influencing people. You convince people to part with their hard earned money, do you think that is something that they normally want to do? How many people do you see just walking around throwing money into the street?"

Ruby states, "Yes, but they have a choice to walk into my saloon or not. I suppose it's the same thing for the festival. But I don't want to do anything too exciting too early in the evening, there will be children around. Now after that..." her smile grows wider.  "Alright, do you have a shawl for me? Then we can get going. I'm curious as to what you have planned. I don't think any of the Vigilance Committee is going to listen to me."

Jane says to Ruby, "We can start with Judge Lacey's store. He is an organizer of this festival so we will need his sign off. He avoids saloons so this may be a hard sell, but we can at least pick you up something to cover yourself with there."    "Alright," Ruby says hesitantly. They begin the walk over to the General Store. 

"I'm not sure I need Mr. Lacey's Approval. Minerva put me in charge of the entertainment, she didn't say anything about having to ask anyone's permission. I already asked Madge and her girls are working on costumes. I only figured on some singing and dancing, we need a band for the costume ball, and I was hoping to use the Mexicans from the El Parador, they are so much fun." She slows her long stride so Jane can keep up. "I should also mention, Mr. Lacey and I have some, uh... history."

Jane laughs, "And you've only been in town a few months, you are busy! A gambler, saloon owner, store owner, newspaperman, eastern businessman, and a judge! Are there any others who I haven't heard about?"   Ruby laughs, "I don't know what you're talking about! What are these rumors about? The gambler and saloon owner are one in the same, the others.. well..." Ruby furrows her brows, "Newspaper man? Who's that? Wait, who are all these people you are talking about? I've been true to my boyfriend!"

Jane states, "Word is you have something going with the halfling newspaperman, he's told several people how attracted he is to you and how you've showered him with affection. The saloon owner was Tomcat Whipple of course, nobody in town believes he kept his hands off of you. And are you now denying that you're now with Judge Isby? Some sexual arrangement to keep him from sentencing your boyfriend Cook two weeks back?"

Ruby realizes that her mouth is hanging open and closes it quickly. "Well for the record... I uh.... it's like this.... OK, nothing is going on with the halfling." She continues quickly, "Or Tom, nothing went on with him, although no one is going to believe that." She realizes she can't say anything about the Judge or she'll make people suspicious. She says slowly, "I won't deny that the Judge is interested in me...And I'm surprised that anyone would think that Judge Isby would go for an arrangement like that. Oh look, here we are at Lacey's." 

She changes the subject by running in the door. "Mr. Lacey? It's Ruby West. Where are you hiding? I've come to talk about the festival."  "Oh Yes!" Lacey exclaims. "This is so exciting! I'm so glad you are here. We've come up with a vast number of things to include. We will have competitions of sport, baking and craft judging, and of course reverent services to the deities on Sundays! Miss. West, who is your friend? Somebody new in town?"

"I'm glad you are so enthusiastic, I'm sure Miss Florencia appreciates the help. I'm in charge of the entertainment, since the festival is coming soon I figured I'd better get working on it!"  Ruby turns to Jane, "No, she isn't new to town. This is Jane. Jane, Mr. Lacey."

She smiles sweetly at him and says, "Why Mr. Lacey, I have heard so much about you. This town is so fortunate to have a decorated war hero such as you as one of its protectors. I am a singer and dancer at one of the saloons here in town, but I hear that you do not visit them, which would explain why we have not met before. I am also a second generation Priestess of the Greek Gods. I hope to some day aspire to the devotion that my mother showed to the gods. I was hoping that we could work my sermons into the festivities in addition to Miss. Florencia's."   He replies, "Why yes, I am certain that we could do that!"

"Well, I'm glad that is settled." She turns to Jane, "Mr. Lacey used to listen to me sing from his home until he moved his store here. That is how we met, he wanted to put a face to the voice." She smiles at Lacey. "But I only get to see him now when I need to buy something, as you mentioned, he doesn't visit saloons."  Lacey smiles and says, "I'm sorry to both of you for that, but I made a promise to my late wife that I would never set foot in a saloon again and a promise is a promise."

Ruby states, "I know, it's a rare thing for someone to keep a promise these days, it's something to be admired, don't be sorry.  So, we should be going. It's busy visiting all these people! Do either of you have any other business that needs to be taken care of?" She looks at Jane, "Oh yes," Ruby says rolling her eyes, "I need a shawl. Jane, I have one back at the saloon..." Ruby notices Jane's expression on her face. "ALRIGHT!" 

Ruby practically stomps down the aisle and chooses a pale peach skirt and a plain white shirt. She takes the purchases into the back and changes. She walks out, looking mostly prim and proper, except for the four buttons unbuttoned on the top of the shirt and her curly wild hair hanging mostly loose. "There, is that better?"  She pays Lacey while she waits for Jane to complain. "Have a good day Mr. Lacey. If we need anything else we'll return later in the week. Oh, I'll send Harry over to fetch my dress later, thanks." She smiles sweetly at him before turning on her heel and walking out the door.  When Jane arrives outside Ruby quickly asks, "Where to next?"

Jane replies, "The Promise City National Bank. I have $ 200 to open an account with. The Head Teller Dennis Avery is now on the Vigilance Committee. He's also single and is attracted to the Ice House owner's daughter Liza Brown. Let's just play this one by ear, you can take the lead if you want."   As they walk over Ruby asks, "What did you have in mind? I still don't understand what the Vigilance Committee has to do with the entertainment..."  The priestess replies, "They have nothing to do with it, which is what we want to maintain. If they start to issue restrictions and ultimatums it will make matters difficult. Unless of course, this outfit is how you want to dress to perform.”

"Most definitely NOT," Ruby responds, tugging at the shirt around her neck. "But everyone knows love is a GOOD thing," she says as she gazes at her new ruby ring with a dreamy look in her eyes.  Jane says, “What I have in mind is just making Mr. Avery receptive to the fact that Love is a good thing and that the Goddess of Love should be welcomed."

Ruby says, "I think I'll just watch you for now, so I have a better idea what you're thinking of. If necessary I'll step in and help, that shouldn't be a problem." They see the bank down the street. As they approach Ruby adds, "By the way, I can dance too, besides just sing. I'm a better dancer than I am a singer actually, or so I've been told."

Jane and Ruby arrive at the bank. The bank manager Paul Stevens is not around at the moment and Mr. Avery is approached about her opening and account. They sit at the desk, he bringing an extra chair over for Ruby. Jane begins with small talk, telling Mr. Avery about her observations of the town and the wonderful people in it. She flatters the town's devotion to the gods and mentions how she is a devout believer in the Gods. He talks of his own devotion. 

She then says that she needs to open an account for the Church of Aphrodite. He looks surprised and says that he has heard of no such church. She replies, "It is just being established. My mother was a Priestess of Aphrodite and I wish to found a church in her memory." He looks uncertain of how to reply and consoles her for her loss. She gets out the money, the top bill of which appears to have a light powder atop it. She fakes a sneeze, blowing the powder up into his face. He takes the money and establishes the account. 

She then tells him how handsome he is and asks if he has a girlfriend. He says that he does not. She suggests "Maybe I could introduce you to a friend of mine, Liza Brown. Her father owns the ice house." He stammers out "I know, we've met, but she is seeing Mr. Rixton." Jane says, "But she is attracted to YOU."    He seems surprised and says, "She told you that?" 

Jane smiles and says, "Not in so many words, but I know women. Trust me, when the Dance of Aphrodite is performed at the festival it will be you and not Rixton who she will want to be with. That is, if you would like me to talk to her on your behalf....." "Oh Yes!" he exclaims. She replies, "I will tell you how the conversation goes when I return tomorrow." She then stands and says, "Shall we go Ruby?"

Ruby answers, "If you've done with your business." She smiles at Mr. Avery, looking into his eyes as she does. "Have a good day, Mr. Avery."  Once outside Ruby corners Jane. "What was that? I mean, what was that powder I saw? If Liza is with someone else, why would she change her mind from one man to another just seeing the dance? If she already loves someone how is it Aphrodite's will to break that?"

Jane says, "Oh, she doesn't love Rixton at all, she just sees him socially to pacify her father. The man who she was in love with was the wood elf Juan Gomez, a gambler at the El Parador. They had a secret love affair going but he then ran off with Ilsie Bauer over a weeks ago. She has had a broken heart ever since. Mr. Avery and her will make a fine couple, they will both be happy.  The important thing now is that he will not be opposed to our planning singing and dancing to honor Aphrodite. Come now, let's go visit the other banker on the Committee, he's also single."

Ruby decided not to pursue the comments further and instead follows Jane to their next destination. She would have to think about what exactly was going on before acting.   Jane leads Ruby over to Condon's Bank. They enter and see that Frank Condon is the brother on duty today, sitting at his desk. "Just the man we want to see," Jane says and walks towards the desk. "I should mention Jane, I have some history with him too," Ruby whispers as they walk up to him. "Good Afternoon, Mr. Condon."

He looks up at them and in a voice that shows a level of irritation says, "Miss West, Miss Boag, I can't imagine what brings the two of you both here together. I thought that your saloons were busy feuding!"   Jane reaches into her pocketbook and makes a flashy show of abruptly tossing down a wad of money, at least fifty bills totaling several hundred dollars which fall all over his desk. She exclaims with an angry tone in her voice, "We came here to open an account for a new Church to the Greek Gods, or is our money and support of the gods not good enough for you!" 

Her outburst has the desired effect. His jaw drops and he says, "Oh, I, uh, of course we support the gods! Please, have a seat." He yells to the teller Bruce Maxwell "Bruce, bring another chair over here for Miss. West."  Ruby smiles sweetly at Mr. Condon. He blushes and looks away, starting some paperwork. "So, Mr. Condon, are you planning on attending the festival next weekend?"  He says, "My brother probably will. I'm not really one for parties."

Ruby states, "Oh, but parties can be so much fun! Besides, there are going to be a couple of important services to honor the gods and goddesses this weekend, you wouldn't want to miss them." She looks to Jane to see if she has something more specific in mind for Condon.  Jane says, "Mr. Condon, I know that you do not frequent saloons, but there are other places to find companionship. You should not be lonely. The festival will attract women who meet your standards." As she says this she helps him gather up the money. She tells him that there is $ 350, but he still insists on counting it all out himself. 

He says, "And you wish this account to be in your name?" She replies, "No, open the account for the Church of Greek Gods. My mother was a Priestess to the gods, who I worship devoutly. Which Gods do you favor Mr. Condon?"    He replies, "Well, using the Greek names I would say that Zeus, Prometheus and Apollo would be the three." She replies, "Apollo? Did you know that in addition to being the Sun God he is also a God of Music? There will be considerable music performed at the festival. I'm certain that a man with such a deep speaking voice as yours must also have a fine singing voice. Perhaps we could work together on a duet, a ballad to revere your gods." 

He is taken aback by that and says, "Well, umm, my parents often said that I could sing well. I will have to give it some thought." She says, "Well, please decide soon, we would need to rehearse. I will stop by tomorrow to see what you have decided."    Ruby smiles at him. "Consider it, we could use some varied entertainment at our festival and it never hurts to honor the gods, you just might get something you've been looking for or even something you never knew you wanted." 

They stand and bid Condon farewell. As they walk Ruby asks, "Are you really going to sing with him?" Jane says, "Absolutely. We need at least three of the five Committee members to support us, and those are the only two single ones. With married couples you have to convince both of them. But I'm tired now, too much work for one morning and these clothes are going to be the death of me. I'll meet up with you again later if you are free."

"I agree," says Ruby, still pulling on her shirt, "I don't know how anyone can wear this stuff! We can finish later or tomorrow." They continue to walk back to the Palace Saloon. "Who are the other committee members? Maybe I will come up with an idea to convince them of their support." 
Jane says, "Bill Watson, Doctor James Eaton and Zebadiah Cook. Watson is currently out of town, seeing to his son up in Wilcox so hopefully won't be back by then. By all accounts the Cooks, Zeb and Helen, are very much in love with each other. We might be able to sway them over to our cause, perhaps talk them into renewing their wedding vows as part of the festival. Eaton is a whole different matter altogether and his young wife Elizabeth is worse. I'm not sure how we'll convince either of them." 

"Well, isn't it good that the Cooks are in love? I mean, that's what Aphrodite is about and they should be thankful that they found each other and that she sent her blessings to them. If I have a chance I'll speak to them, but perhaps it's better if we go together. Renewing their vows is very romantic and would be good for the festival. Maybe we should ask all the married couples, I mean, offer them a chance to do that at the festival. And maybe even ask Aphrodite to bless all the new loves around this place," she smiles. "Seems to be a lot of her blessings lately." 

"What is with the Eaton's? I mean, I know they hate people like us, but is there more to it?"   Jane says, "Oh, he hates life in general, we're just a convenient target for his anger. He was a military officer, career Navy. Met Elizabeth a little over a decade ago when his ship became stationed in California. She was just a teenager then while he was in his thirties. After their third child was born five years ago, and Elizabeth was tired of his constantly being away at sea, she made him quit the Navy, convincing him to be a small town doctor instead. He hates it and resents her because of that decision. He does adore his kids though."

They arrive at the Palace, "By the way, Mr. McCoy wasn't very nice to me when I showed up, he wouldn't let me in and said I'd better leave or Adair would shoot me. Perhaps you should come by the Lucky Lady from now on."  She says, "Yes, well my influence over them today is far weaker than it was yesterday when we were all energized by the worship services. I will stop by the Lucky Lady from now on."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 190, “The Zeppelin”, Monday, March 27th, 1882, 10:30 AM *

Chester goes to return the prisoners to jail. The Deputy states, "Hey, Riff. Hope the Territorial Prison is to your liking. 'Cause you're going to be there a long time. Either of you want to tell us who tried to kill Deputy Rodriguez?"   They are silent.  Chester is then told by Berg to bring McNally to Morand's Cartage rather than to the jail. When they arrive Zack Morand ushers them into the building, keeping his shotgun leveled on the prisoner. He tells Chet, "Undo the hand cuffs and both of you find some coveralls in that pile to change into."

Chester pulls out a set of coveralls that look like they fit McNally. He throws them at the prisoner. "McNally, put those on first." McNally growls, but does as he's told. Chester picks out a set and changes into them. "Are we putting the manacles back on him?"  Morands says to Chester "Yeah, he gets the manacles back, but put them in the front. He can hold something in his arms so they won't be noticed." Berg arrives with the other prisoner Ambrose Gamlin. McNally looks like he's ready to jump up and strangle his former friend. 

Berg says, "Okay gentlemen, it's like this. You've all heard what happened to Lane Gifford. It's safe to say that you'll suffer the same fate if you don't cooperate. We have a way to get both of you out of the county without any of the townsfolk or Cowboy Gang knowing where you've gone to. The only other option is to go out by stagecoach, on a schedule that everybody knows. So Let's get on these coverall. Get some coal from the stove and rub it on your face and grab a hat from that hat rack. We're all riding out of town on a Morand ore cart, looking like a bunch of mine workers heading out to one of the mines."

Both prisoners have their manacles covered with burlap bags. The two lawmen, Chester Martin and Mitchell Berg, keep their weapons out of sight. Zack Morand does the driving while his men Bud Newkirk and Doug Manson sit on the end of the wagon with shotguns in hand. The wagon pulls out of town and proceeds to the northeast, in the direction of the Fisk Mountain mine.

Chester says, "Keep your eyes peeled. Those cowboys have a sixth sense about these kinds of things." He says to Ambrose and Riff, "Do you boys know of any rescue attempts? In all the excitement, you just might end up shot by your friends. So, if you know anything, you better tell us." Chester cradles his rifle, hidden under a burlap bag, and looks for an ambush.

Ambrose says, "I told all I knew." McNally angrily exclaims, "Idiot, that'll get us both killed." "Enough of that, keep quiet," Marshall Berg exclaims.  Chester has ridden this route enough to realize after a few miles that they were exactly traveling the route to the Fisk Mountain Mine. He realizes that Berg's plan, whatever it is, may work as a Morand ore wagon full of workers is a regular sight these days, especially on a Monday.

Chester says, "We're in luck, Marshall. I've ridden this route before, so I know where likely ambush points are. I'll tell you before we get to them."  The trip goes without any problems. As they near the mine, within a quarter-mile of the small mountain, the driver turns off the roadway. Rather than going to the side where the mining is taking place they head to the opposite side of the mountain. 

Right in the middle of the valley between Fisk Mountain and Bowie Mountain Chester sees an amazing sight. Both prisoners are also in awe of it. Before them is a long black cigar-shaped hot air balloon. It is 240 feet in length and 60 feet at its widest point, with a rudder on the back. Beneath it are cables, ropes and rigging that support a rectangular compartment with windows on all sides, twenty-five-feet long and ten-feet high and wide. The compartment is on the ground with several people near it. A number of ropes attached to various anchor points hold the contraption down.

Chester gives an impressed whistle. "That is some hot-air balloon. I heard stories from Civil War veterans about these being used as spotting platforms. This one looks like it can move. Is it taking the prisoners to Prescott?"  Berg says, "No, we're not going that far. But it'll get us out of the county. We'll bring them up to San Carlos in Gila County, a little under half-way to Prescott. Arizona Rangers will take them from there."   Chester nods. "We should be a lot less vulnerable to the cowboys hundreds of feet in the air." 

Chester is greeted by the Aeronaut (pilot) Hans Schmidt, who he has met and had meals with at the El Parador. Schmidt had previous told Chet and Kate that he was the professional driver for Arcade's Gang, but it is quite a surprise to see the vehicle that he drives for them.   Schmidt shakes hands with Chester and Berg. "Nice to see you, Herr Marshall Berg and you as well, Herr Deputy Martin. Isn't my zeppelin a wonderful thing?" 

Chester replies, "You told me you were a driver, but I thought it was a wagon, not this." He waves his hand at the zeppelin. "I didn't realize Arcade's Gang was this rich."  Berg says, "It was very nice of them to let us borrow their zeppelin and you, too. I appreciate it, Mr. Schmidt. Getting these gentlemen to Prescott is a lot less dangerous now." 

Chester starts to light a cigarette. Schmidt says, "Herr Deputy Martin. I must ask that you not smoke near the zeppelin. It is filled with hydrogen, which is highly flammable."  Chester pales and puts away the match. "Sorry about that. I didn't know. I imagine a thing that big would burn a long time."

Chester spends most of the flight watching over the prisoners. When Berg relieves him, he takes a peek out the window. "This is an amazing view, Mr. Schmidt. I can see why you became an aeronaut. How long are we going to be up here? I'm a bit nervous leaving my friends behind." 
"Not long, Herr Deputy. We will give these men to the Rangers and then we can go home, ja?" "Yep."

The zeppelin arrives at the outskirts of San Carlos just after sundown. Waiting for Chester and the others are a few men wearing badges. On Schmidt's orders sandbags are tied to the aircraft, holding it down on the ground. Berg, Schmidt, Chester, and the prisoners exit. An older man with a mustache walks over to the group. "Which one of you is Marshall Berg? I'm Captain Burt Mossman of the Arizona Rangers." 

Berg comes forward and shakes hands with the man. "I'm Mitchell Berg. This is my deputy, Chester Martin and our pilot, Hans Schmidt. And these are the prisoners, Riff 'Alabama' McNally and Ambrose Gamlin. Here's the paperwork from Judge Isby." Mossman looks over the pages, "Everything looks to be in order. Let's get these guys to the jail for the night. Follow me, gentlemen." Chester and Berg take the arms of Riff and Ambrose. 

The Rangers surround them, weapons drawn, and escort them to the town jail. Once they drop off the prisoners, the Rangers show the men from Promise City the hotel they'll be staying at for the night. Schmidt explains, "I cannot fly when it is dark. Landmarks would be too hard to see. We'll get aloft early tomorrow morning." The group retires to a nearby saloon to swap stories and to give advice to Berg and Chester. 

Jake chats amicably with Biff Johnson, asks about new comers to town and his festival plans. "Should be good for your business before the big dance ball."  When he is finished he heads back to the Lucky Lady. Once upstairs, he practices again the rapid shot with his Colt empty of rounds.  After practicing and cleaning his pistols he goes down stairs to wait for Ruby. Bored he retrieves the letter from Maggie that Katherine returned to him. 



			
				Maggie Whipple said:
			
		

> Hello Jake,
> 
> I’m sure you are surprised to get a letter from me.  I have to admit, although I knew I’d be writing back to Promise City I had assumed my first letter back would be addressed to Katherine Kale.
> 
> Strangely, that is how this came about.  I saw a woman come into our restaurant that from a distance looked like our friend Katherine.  She was facing mostly away from me and was displaying the early signs of being with child.  Not able to contain myself, I ran to her yelling, “Katherine, Katherine.”  When I burst upon her, she turned and I discovered that it was not Mrs. Kale.  This young woman also had a toddler girl in tow.  Red faced I apologized for embarrassing her; she was gracious and introduced herself.  Trying to ease my own embarrassment I talked on and on about how from a distance she looked like my friend from back east.  She also said she had grown up back east..  I’m afraid the excitement of even for a brief moment thinking I saw Katherine, and with child, had me rambling on and on with the poor woman.  She told me that she and her husband were active in helping the homeless and run always for their own reasons, and were curious about the restaurant and it’s success.  That lead to her asking how I got came to be associated with the program.  Feeling that I was with a kindred spirit, I told her my story.  While I was telling her about selling the Lone Star her eyes grew wide.  I turned to see what she was looking at, and immediately excused myself to handle a problem with the new waiter and a well-to-do customer.
> 
> When I returned she was gone.  One of the girls saw a young man arrive and make a comment about their train leaving, the woman nodded, the man picked up the toddler and they left.  I had assumed she was very experienced in the restaurant business to have noticed the problem, but as I reflected on it later I become sure she was not, and would not have seen the problem that I had.
> 
> I don’t know if this was important or not, but the woman grew up in Philadelphia, her first name was Virginia, and her eye’s bulged when I told her I sold my saloon to Ruby West and Jake Cook.
> 
> Give Katherine my best regards, tell her I will write soon.
> 
> Maggie Whipple.




He stares at the letter a while wondering if it could be true.   After her afternoon with Jane, Ruby returns to the Lucky Lady and finds Jake staring at a letter. She enters the room silently, and he doesn't hear her anyway, he's lost in his thoughts. Ruby leans on his back, looking over his shoulder. "Hello, lover, what'ca looking at?" She recognizes the letter and comments, "I don't see why we can't take a trip to see if we can find her...You know, a vacation. And if we can't, well, we'll enjoy ourselves anyway. And if it is..." she lets her voice trail off.

Jake smiles up at her. "I don't even know if this is her. I have always wanted to see California. It has been a long time since I've seen an ocean. No time for that now, maybe some day." He pulls Ruby down to his lap. "That's better."  "Much better," Ruby says, then nuzzles Jake's neck. "I've always wanted to see California too. And you have to admit, it does sound like it could be her..." Ruby nuzzles some more. "I have some things to tell you, but maybe later. Let's be lazy now," she says with a grin.  ...and they are. 

During the afternoon Jake keeps an eye open for Jeff Mills or Mitchell Berg, both of whom he wishes to speak to.  Time passes in the afternoon lazily at the Lucky Lady. Out of the blue Jake decides to take a walk and see Pierre. "I want to ask him about the ammunition Brower said was stolen. Then we can visit Senor Valdez for a few minutes." 

Ruby agrees to go with him and they wander over to the gun shop. Jake chats with Pierre briefly, giving him his condolences about the theft. Jake also tells him that Brower told him about the stolen rounds but only in general. "I understand you would wish to keep them from being a topic of discussion in public. However since I seem to be in a struggle with the Cowboy gang any information you could share on what they now have or how I could protect myself would be greatly appreciated. Understand that I would not share what you tell me publicly."   Pierre says, "Oui, it is not a subject that I care to discuss in public. There could be...consequences. Perhaps you can stop back later when you are alone." 

They chat with Pierre a little while longer before wishing him well and heading over to Senor Valdez's church.   They find that the church locked and the priest not around.  Jake tells Ruby he'll meet her back at the Lucky Lady in a few minutes. "I'm going back to see Pierre. I was surprised that he wouldn't talk in front of you. I'll find out what he has to say and meet you shortly." 

Ruby is only slightly offended that Jake wouldn't speak up for her right then and there when Pierre asked him to come back with out her. Ruby hated to be excluded from anything.   She heads back to the Lucky Lady. Niles is behind the bar. "Afternoon, Mr. Hoover. Have you heard what happened with the Marshals? And have you by any chance heard where Mr. Rodriguez is recuperating?"

Niles replies, "I haven't heard anything more than what was said at the court trial, but there is somebody who usually knows what is going on in this town. He's been waiting for you for around ten minutes now." He gestures over to a table in the corner where Chumbley is sitting, drinking a beer."  "Thanks Niles," she nods. She heads over to Chumbley with a fresh beer for him. 

"Afternoon, Chumbley. How are you today? Hard to keep up with all the news lately, isn't it?" she laughs.  He has a more serious look on his face than usual. He says, "Yes indeed. I had planned to have a Wednesday paper, but I now have so much news that I'm going to be getting a paper out first thing tomorrow. I just came by to clarify a few facts from you about a couple of stories. First, about the attack targeted towards Deputy Martin and second about the love affair that you are having with Judge Isby."

"Does my love life make the news now, Mr. Chumbley?" Ruby asks trying to keep a serious face in return. She pushes the fresh beer in front of him and sits.  He replies, "Not at all. I don't print gossip in my paper. But I do not think that you're having an affair with him at all. What the two of you are up to may indeed be newsworthy."

She states, "My, aren't you nosy! Well, he's taken me to dinner a few times, what's wrong with that? He's lonely and doesn't know too many people around here. It's rather boring to be honest. Of course, if you believe the gossip, I'm sleeping with him as an arrangement to keep Jake out of jail. Don't really know who would believe that about Judge Isby." She raises an eyebrow at him. "What do YOU think we're up to?" she says, a half grin coming to her face.

Chumbley takes out his notebook and opens to a specific page. He slides it across the table to her. It is a darkened page that was clearly the one beneath the page that she had written her note on, which he has done a coal rubbing on the impressions made by her pen. She can clearly read the words: 



			
				note said:
			
		

> Judge Isby ~
> 
> It might be helpful to know that 4 men tried to blow up the Lucky Lady last night with invisible dynamite. Yes, invisible. Rudy Foote, now deceased, broke into our liquor room and set it up. Roy, I'm not sure if that is his real name, was also shot and killed last night by Deputy Marshal Barker. The two other men with them was Ambrose and Riff, Alabama, one of the men you were looking for.
> 
> The only information I got from them was that Johnny Ringo isn't currently in town but he is planning on coming back soon. Roy was the one in charge but you're not going to get much information from him now. Riff an  Ambrose came from Texas to find ranching jobs but decided rustling would be better. They all joined up with each other in Galeyville about a month ago.
> 
> I was just on my way to give you this information this morning. Good luck and be careful.
> 
> ~Ruby West




"What's your point?" asks Rub casually. "I thought he would want to know what happened here last night since it involved those two Cowboys he was sentencing. Berg was already informed but I thought the Judge might have some extra questions."  Chumbley says, "This doesn't read like a love letter. I think there's more going on here. It's no secret that you and Mr. Cook have clashed with the Cowboy Gang before. And absolutely nothing was said earlier about invisible dynamite. Makes for a good story though."

"I never said I loved him, did I? I told you, I wanted to give him that information in case he wanted to ask questions before or during the trial, to help give those Cowboys what they deserve." Ruby face gets more serious. "You know Chumbley, I thought we were friends, that you would spy on me like this is very disheartening. Friends don't do that to each other. And you mentioning this in your paper could have very bad consequences for me and my friends and the place where I live, put our lives in even more danger than they already are."

He replies, "We are friends which is why I'm here talking to you. Do you think Baxter or any other newspaperman would? And I'm not spying on you, you wrote that in my notebook! I realize that printing that about the Lucky Lady could cause you trouble. What I want to know from you is what parts of this can I print, either now or at some time in the future? I have an obligation to my readers too."

She says, "No, Baxter would just make up his own story. I wrote that on a piece of paper that came out of your notebook. You used extraordinary means to read what I wrote in private and now I just don't know if I can trust you. I am disappointed in you."  She sighs, "If you have to print anything I suppose you could mention that Johnny Ringo is coming back to town and for people to be on alert, although how you know that should be kept a secret. Then again that might cause a panic among the people and ruin the festival planned for the weekend, which is supposed to bring this town together." 

"The fact that the two of them met in Texas and came from Galeyville, I don't see why you can't print that."" "As for the attack, I think I would prefer you keep that out of your paper for now. We'd lose all our business. And the fact that magical dynamite would terrify some people in town so I wouldn't print that now either, too many questions will come from it. Maybe after all this is finished you can print your story."

He says, "Okay, that sounds like a plan. I'll minimize what I write now in return for an exclusive later. Ruby, I don't want to upset you, but you have to understand, we Halflings are a very compulsive race. We have an ingrained curiosity about everything, which is part of what makes me a good reporter."

"I don't mind talking to YOU Chumbley. I DO mind the printing of information that could get me or my friends or the people I loved killed. And you might not want to count on that exclusive, I might not be alive to give it." She says this as an exaggeration but realizes it is more true than not. "And from now on I won't be borrowing your notepad."  

She starts drinking Chumbley's untouched beer. "Any more questions for me? Why don't you run some stories on the festival? Or perhaps you should do some investigating about that Finnegan fellow who keeps beating the tar out of everyone.""  Chumbley replies, "No, I ran the Finnegan story last week, no point in repeating it. I'll print a story about the festival, although the event schedule still hasn't been finalized. I planned to also do a story about tomorrow's Merchant's Association Meeting, but Judge Isby has asked them to postpone it until later this week.

She asks, "Do you know where Mr. Rodriquez is recuperating then? I was thinking of stopping by."  Chumbley says, "Yes, he's at the home of that wood elf witch-woman Jaminez. Doc Eaton's fit to be tied over that, since he thinks she's unqualified to help anybody, Valdez too. He may have a point, Eaton's a skilled surgeon with lots of experience with weapon wounds, so Rodriguez probably would have done well under his care."

'Witch woman, huh? Well, I still think I'll stop by." Ruby stands and starts heading back over to the bar before turning back to Chumbley.  "For the record, I'm NOT sleeping with Judge Isby." 
With that she sits at the bar and asks Niles for a whiskey instead of the beer.

She asks, "Have you seen or heard from Jeff today?"  Niles replies "Yes, he said that he'd need most of today off but that he would be back tonight."  Ruby breathes a sigh of relief. "That's good to hear, thanks." She finishes her whiskey then heads upstairs to her room. Quickly disposing of the restrictive clothing she lays on the bed, getting lost in her thoughts.

Jake headed back to the gun shop and Pierre to learn what he can before going back to the saloon.  Pierre welcomes Jake into the building and locks the door behind him. The Frenchman says "Thank you for coming back. It is important that you know about this. I am know that you and Deputy Martin are aware of my...well...special talents. I wasn't sure about Miss West and her opinions about those who use wizard magics."

Jake says, "Miss West can be trusted to be discrete. Someone close to her was persecuted for being associated with the arts. She would be very sympathetic to your need for secrecy."  Pierre says, "Nice to know, I wasn't sure. Mr. Martin had shared with me that you and he knew of the Hand Cannon, so I knew that you knew what I had shared with him. We like to keep these things quiet. 

But I guess that Ringo knew what I was doing. They somehow managed to crack my safe, took everything in it. I lost twenty-five cases of special ammunition. Fifteen were those that I made myself, basically regular cartridges that have a spell cast on them making them magical. It's usually a temporary spell but in this region the magic stays on it. 

The other ten boxes were more powerful, things that I got from elsewhere. Three full boxes were 52 caliber exploding shells for the Spencer Carbine rifles. Another partial case had the same thing for the 50-calibur Sharps Big 50 rifle. Another box has Long Distance 44-40 shells which could be used in either a Winchester rifle or Colt Frontier revolver, but could go four times the normal distance. Another box had 45-calibur shells for a Colt Peacemaker or Smith and Wesson Schofield revolver that cause wounds that cannot be magically healed.” 

Jake has a shocked look on his face.  Pierre continues “Another partial case of 45-caliburs physically draw themselves to warm-blooded targets. Another partial case had Derringer shells that induce sleep once the shell is into the blood stream. Another partial case had 44-calibur Henry rifle ammunition that cuts through any magical armor. Last there was a full case of 41-calibur Colt Thunderer shells that make whatever gets hit by them temporarily disappear. I don't mean invisibility, whoever is hit literally vanishes, reappearing in the same spot a few minutes later."  Jake listens intently. He manages to restrain himself from crying out 'Mierda' several times as Pierre describes the ammunition.  

Jake asks, "Ringo has some kind of protection against bullets. He's been hit and they bounce off. Do you have any idea what it might take to get through that protection?  Pierre says, "Well yes, those Henry rifle shells would have done exactly that."  Jake asks, “Is there anything that can be done to protect against any of those special rounds of your?”  

Pierre replies, "You'd have to ask a more powerful wizard that I. I'm afraid that I am very specialized in my abilities, basically magical ammunition, and only the simple ones at that. I've heard that some wizards can enchant clothing, essentially create magical armor not unlike those used by the knights of old. That might be your best option." 

Jake asks, “Any chance you'll be getting your hands on any new rounds soon that might be useful against these guys if someone was buying? " When they finish speaking Jake heads back to the Lucky Lady.”  He says, "Not anytime soon. There's a guy down in Mexico who specializes in those, in fact, he's the man who made that Hand Cannon for Curly Bill. Your employee Jeff Mills knows him. But that's over 300 miles away and most of it across open desert. It would take you the better part of a week to travel there each way."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 191, “The Chase”, Monday, March 27th, 1882, 12:00 PM *

Conrad Booth asked Katherine Kale “Will you consent to being my wife?"   The glass fell from Kate's hand and landed sideways on the makeshift table. "Oh," Kate said, taking her napkin and sopping up the spilled wine. "I'm sorry. I...." She twisted her hands for a moment before she looked back at him. 

"That is a very generous offer, Conrad. But you must think very carefully about what you've just asked me. We haven't known one another long. I would be with you every morning when you woke, and every night when you went to sleep. And the days in between. You would suddenly have a daughter to raise and a baby on the way. Your life would be very different, and you might find yourself wishing you had not asked in a few months."

He states, "Kate, you do not understand. While I would very much like to make a life with you I know that you are not ready. You were not ready to start again when it had been nine months since you last saw your husband, now it has only been nine days.   I am suggesting that we marry now, or rather this weekend at the festival, while your pregnancy is in its very early stages. Mother Jimenez feels that your pregnancy will go full term. She says that doesn't happen often around here, that births after eight months are not unusual. Nobody would ever suspect, especially if the Priestess should say a blessing in the ceremony for children. 

Kate, this would be the best for everyone. If you would like, you could even file for divorce in a month or two. I have no doubt that we could devise a story where Judge Isby would consider me not worthy of you, given my reputation as a dishonest gambler, and grant it to you. This would be the best thing for both you and your son."   

Kate looked at him with tears quivering in her eyes. "You would do all this just to protect my reputation? Perhaps it would be best for my son, maybe even for me, but is it best for you?   as it so awful for you, growing up without your father?"     He replies, "Kate, this isn't about my growing up without a father. It's about us. I needed for Mother Jimenez to prepare this place so that you would realize that nothing was influencing me other than my own heart. Kate....I love you."

Kate closed her eyes for a moment and covered her face with her hands. It was several long moments before she lowered her hands and spoke again.  "I believe you," she said softly. "And I care for you, but I need time. This is very sudden, and I'm..." she shook her head. "I don't know what I am. It is nearly a week until the festival, please give me that time to think things over. It's not a decision to be made in haste."

Conrad replies, "I agree. Why don't we finish the meal? And you can tell me about that new piece of jewelry that you are wearing."  "Which one?" she asked in a sudden flash of humor, even as she wiped her eyes with her handkerchief. She took a few bites of food before going on, glad to have some distraction. "The ring is loaned from the girls at the El Parador. It will protect the baby from harm, and myself to a certain extent. Mr. Gonzales said only the baby and Mother Jimenez said it would protect us both, so I'm not depending on it for myself. With the trouble with the Cowboy Gang I couldn't guarantee the baby's safety. 

The bracelet..." Kate took a look around and dropped her voice despite the fact that it was unlikely anyone was around. "My teacher and I went to see a priest yesterday about the situation here. He gave us these to protect us from undue influence. So wherever I am now, no god of the Greek or Romans can affect my mind. He and Ginnie have them too, as well as Sonoma. She was very badly affected, it's good to see her herself again."

Conrad replies, "That is good to know, especially about Ginnie as I was worried how this would impact one as young as her. What that Aphrodite Priestess is doing is wrong. Influencing the minds and thoughts of individuals without their consent is something that should not be allowed to continue. Although I am unclear as to what specifically can be done."

Kate replies, "Ginnie has been in a protected place, like you have, and now she has one of these bracelets. I love her so much. She has been a big part of what kept me going, along with Ruby and Jake and my family at the El Parador. It's a relief that she can come out now, safe from influence at least. 

The priest we saw yesterday is a powerful man. Officials from the church should be coming to deal with the problem soon. Sonoma has been freed from her, and yesterday Nanuet and Minerva went to see his mentor. Mother Jimenez said he would be able to free both of their minds. With some of the other priests free, they will be able to tend more closely to their congregations. Mr. Valdez and the Norse priest are still affected. Getting them inside a protected place would clear them for a time, but I don't know how to protect them outside.  The Aphrodite Priestess might notice her power waning, as well. I will have to start watching for her as well as the Cowboy Gang."

Conrad and Kate continue their lunch, eating all of the food. She notices that he has four glasses of the wine. The air is a pleasant seventy-three degrees with a light breeze. The sun is shining down, although they are shaded by the tree. The conversation remains light, with some talk of the festival. He comments about needing to still see the Kelly's about having a fencing uniform tailored for him.

Kate says, "I'm looking forward to seeing the fencing and how you fair against Judge Isby's clerk. He seems very experienced. You'd best talk to Mrs. Kelley soon. With a costume party going on, I'm sure the Kelley's will be busy. Mrs. Kelley has a new assistant now, the eldest girl from the O'Hara family. They just moved in next to the Wong's. I'll probably have at least five of them in my school. There are nine or ten children altogether in that family.  I told Ruby that I might not attend the ball and she wasn't having any of it. Still, I'll be working with children all day, and who will work at the Lucky Lady if we all go dancing?"

He replies, "You may wish to reconsider. When I heard that there would be a costume ball I sent a telegram off to my mother's theater in San Francisco, asking for them to send what they could spare. It should arrive in the next few days so I will have a wide selection for you to choose from."

Kate's eyes lit up a bit. "It has been a long time since I went to a real party." She shook her head. "I don't know why I get so stubborn about not doing things I would enjoy. I suppose I still feel I shouldn't be enjoying myself, it must be my eastern upbringing. Why in the world did you have them send ladies costumes?" she finished with a laugh.  He smiles and said, "Well, I had hoped to maybe bring a date with me. You may not have heard the rumors but there is a certain young lady in town who has caught my eye."

Kate laughs, "Are there rumors about such a thing? My goodness, this town does seem to be quite the gossip mill. I think that young lady would be very pleased to attend the costume dance with you. After all, you and she have danced together before.  You're very different from the man I first met, Conrad. But I'm glad to see your humor hasn't changed."

He smiles and replies, "It is the pleasure of your company that brings out the best in me. Please give serious consideration to what I have asked. I think that we..." The expression on his faces suddenly changes as he focuses to the south. He then stands and looks around, both west and north. A very serious expression now covers his face.  "Conrad, what is it?" she said quietly, slipping her hand into her skirt where Tom's pistol was tucked away.

Conrad replies, "I'm not sure. I saw some birds fly off a mile to the northwest a few minutes ago but didn't think anything of it. Then a larger flock of a different type of bird just flew off rather quickly and loudly three-quarters of a mile southwest. And if you look west, along the roadway that we traveled on, there's a very faint cloud of dust above the road three-quarters of a mile to a mile that way that seems to be getting closer. The tree line will block whoever or whatever it is for another few minutes until we can see them. I have a bad feeling about this."

"So do I." Kate reached up and Conrad took her hand and helped her up. "The other night we were sharing what we've learned about the Cowboys. Chester said the last time we drove out toward the mountains Deputy Sheriff Hunter followed us. I was so nervous I didn't think of it today. We suspect he might be part of the Gang. They don't have any reason to be after you...." she said, looking at him seriously. 

"We should hide if we can. If I have to use my abilities to defend us... well, we'd have to be sure they couldn't get word back to town about what I can do. I can do something to protect you, but you'd look different and we can't be sure there isn't someone looking now."  

He replies, "Kate, since we've got a few minutes until anybody arrives shouldn't we run? We've got a carriage and two good horses. The only direction open would be east, into the mountains. That's Apache Territory so they may not follow. We're not supposed to go there either, but you said you've got a good relationship with the Apache. Quite frankly I'd rather take my chances with the elves than the Cowboy Gang, know matter who I look like."

She says, "You're right. Leave everything, let's go while we can. Are you a good enough rider to go bareback? The carriage will be slower, although it will block their view of us some."  Conrad replies, "I'd rather not spend the time unhitching the horses right now, time is of the essence. Plus I've never ridden bareback before. The carriage will offer us some protection. I also have a shotgun under the seat, it'll be a lot easier to shoot from carriage than a moving horse."

"Alright, the carriage it is, then." Kate hitched up her skirts and ran over, clamoring in on her own. She dug under the seat for the shotgun as Conrad climbed into the driver's seat. "I'm not much of a shot, but I know how to handle it at least. Let's go."  The rifle is a double-barrel Remington-Whitmore. Conrad tells her "It's not loaded. There's a small metal box in the corner with the ammunition."  She opens the box to see that it contains only four cartridges.

"Not much ammunition," she said, calmly loading the shotgun as the carriage started forward. She laid the pistol in her lap and held the shotgun. "I'm guessing you brought this because of the Cowboys?"  He replies, "No, If I had I would have brought far more ammunition. I brought it in case of wolves or bears, this is a pretty remote area. If wild animals are hungry enough they might try to attack a horse. I've never had to use more than both barrels before, so figured enough for one reload would be plenty. Sorry. I also have my pocket Derringer, but that's only good for one close-range shot. I keep an emergency knife in my boot too, which thankfully I've never had to use."

Kate says, "Let's not make today the first time. I have a derringer as well. With my pistol it gives us a few more shots. I'd rather depend on your driving through, Conrad." Kate tried to keep herself calm. "Seems we've both been a bit distracted lately."

Conrad and Kate travel for a half-mile east followed by a half-mile to the southeast. Conrad does what he can to keep the carriage on as straight a path as they can. As they continue they begins to reach higher elevations. Looking back Kate can see seven rides over a mile back. It is too far away to make out detail but she can see that one of the horses exactly matches the color and markings of Johnny Ringo's.

"There's seven of them, a mile back. They'll be moving faster than we are. I'm almost flattered they thought they'd need so many for the two of us." Kate turned to look at Conrad. "One of the horses belongs to Johnny Ringo, I can't see well enough to tell if it's him, but I don't think he's one to let anyone else ride his horse.  Nanuet shot him square in the head the other day, and it bounced off. We may not be able to stop him if it comes to that."

Conrad says, "Well we don't have to worry about them shooting at us if they're that far back. Too far for an accurate shot." He no sooner says that when a shot sounds and a bullet flies through the leather backing on the carriage and across the passenger compartment, missing Kate's head by around a foot and Conrad's by six inches. Conrad looks nervous, but trying to maintain his composure says, "That was probably just a lucky shot."

"Lucky or not, a little more speed wouldn't go amiss. Stay calm now, I'm going to give you a little protection." Kate quickly spoke the incantation, balancing the shotgun on her lap as she made the gestures and touched Conrad, releasing the Mage Armor spell that would give him some protection. "It won't stop everything, but it will turn grazes into misses."  She then hefted the shotgun and looked behind them.

Conrad decides to change direction, getting out of the straight away and putting more obstacles between them and their pursuers. The road is rougher but it prevents any shots from being fired at them. They manage to continue on for another half-mile, getting deeper into Apache territory. 

Conrad is paying full attention to this race, until he finds himself heading down into a box canyon. He turns shapely to the right to avoid it, almost overturning the carriage as the right wheels tip high up into the air. But the vehicle rights itself and he careens off and upward to avoid the dead-end canyon and get onto higher ground. As they continue to rise up the hillside four of the seven Cowboy riders come into view. 

Kate is unmistaken in identifying Ringo this time, leading the group some three-quarters of a mile back. He unslings his rifle and fires. The shot hits a tree twenty feet before the carriage and to the right, which burst into flames. Conrad quickly steers the horse to the left to get around it.  "There's four of them, closer now. Ringo is here." 

Kate held up the rifle waiting for any of them to be in range. She looked at the horse again, sad that she might have to shoot it instead of Ringo. That horse had been on her ranch for a while, and she hated the thought of hurting it.  "I have an idea," she said suddenly. Kate pursed her lips and whistled through her teeth, using signals she had been training Ringo's horse to understand. If she was lucky, the horse would remember and turn to run back the way it came.

There is no noticeable reaction from the horse to Kate's whistle, although they are still quite a distance off so the sound may not have carried. Conrad turns into a small forest of scrub bushes and saplings, no tree more than twelve feet high. This proves successful, as the carriage is able to successfully ride over the trees, bending them down in the process while providing full cover around them to deflect any bullets. It also creates obstacles for those following, the bent trees making hurdles for the horses to have to either jump over to go around. 

They then run into a section of large rocks, eventually finding themselves trapped in a rocky area where they can travel no further in the carriage. "Too risky to try going back. I guess you need to teach me that bareback maneuver," he says to Kate.   She says, "Get them unhitched. Cut what you have to, try to leave some of the bridle, it'll give you something to hold onto." As they both worked at freeing the horses Kate gave him some quick tips on riding bareback. 

"Hold onto the mane, or the bridle if it's still on. Don't sit too stiffly, you need to bend with the horse or you'll fall off. Don't try anything tricky. Keep down low, you'll make less of a target for them to shoot at and it will be easier to stay on."   Kate stuffed the ammunition for the rifle in her pocket and handed him her pistol. "It's loaded, six shots. I'll keep the shotgun, I can ride bareback without holding on."  Conrad scrambled up onto his horse, and Kate unabashedly hiked up her skirts to ride astride on hers. "Let's go."

Conrad proves to be a quick learner on how to ride bareback, although it has been said that necessity is the mother of invention. They find that despite both the lack of saddles and that these horses were trained for carriages rather than riders they are making better time. The are also now able to choose paths that provide even better cover, although they are leaving a trail easy enough for those behind them to follow. 

Kate is surprised that no Apache have been encountered yet, as they have now traveled at least a couple of miles into their territory. As they climb another hill and can get a better view behind them they make out dust on the hill a half mile back where they presume the quartet of riders are. They spot the other three rides on higher ground around a mile back.

"Why did they split up? I don't understand... Of course I don't understand them going to this much effort just to chase me down. They're still too far away for me to do anything.   We should have run into the Apache by now. We're only going to be able to keep going like this for so long. If we don't come across the Apache we could be in trouble. Flint said Naki-Yai was no longer visiting the ranch, I hope they haven't gone."   Kate nudged her horse to more speed. "I bet you didn't plan on all this excitement today."  He attempts a smile and says, "I will never complain that life with you is dull and uneventful."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 192, “The Reluctant Hero”, Monday, March 27th, 1882, 6:00 AM *

Nanuet had awakened that morning just before the sun and begins his humble prayers trying not to wake Minerva.  Minerva is awakened by the warmth of the sun on her skin. She lies still and watches Nanuet as he prays. "It is not a dream." she thinks as her heart fills once again with joy. She quietly stands and packs up her bedroll as she waits for him to finish.

Nanuet finishes his prayers and heads over to Minerva. "Good morning Priestess" he says with a smile and a tender kiss "I hope you slept well. We should find something to eat and then hopefully Kajika will meet with us again."  "Si, I slept like a little bambina in your arms." she says returning the kiss "You know I really like this!" She says as she lowers her lips to his again. 

She states, "I am starving. We ate very little yesterday." Looking around she wonders. " What has happened to Luna and Maska? I hope that their new friend did not eat her for dinner." she jokes. And as she says this Luna flies over the hill to greet her.  Nanuet says, "Ah, there is Luna now, and I am sure Maska sleeps. She would not let herself go hungry so I reason that she spent the night hunting. Come let us hunt down our own breakfast." 

Nanuet and Minerva make there way among the Apache and find some food. Nanuet offers to pay for their meal. They are both ravenous and scarf the food down hungrily. After the meal they seek Kajika.   Kajika spends the morning teaching both Nanuet and Minerva about the ways of the Apache and of some spells that neither of them had attempted to cast before. He apologizes to Minerva that he can only show her part of what she needs, as she will also need guidance from somebody of her own faith. 

He adds "The night that Storm Goldeneye left this realm she approached me and told me of how your path and Nanuet’s would be as one. She also said that a mentor for you would be drawn to here just as Nanuet and I were drawn together."  Nanuet replies "Thank you again for imparting your wisdom upon us. I miss Storm greatly and still regret her loss. I am honored that she continued to take interest in me even after it was my lust for revenge that cost her her life."

Minerva states, “Si, Storm Goldeneye was a brave and true friend. She returned to this realm since than to help us find Nanuet when he was in trouble and said something similar.  A mentor? for me? I had thought that Nanuet would teach me the ways of your gods as I would teach him our ways. Do you know who it is? But we must be going soon. Will I meet this mentor before we depart?"

Kajika replies, "I have no idea who this mentor will be, but they will be someone from your own religion, probably a High Priest or High Priestess, with the skills and experience to teach you how to better be a priest of your faith. My suggestion would be for you to speak to your gods about this individual, it is through their will that you will be drawn together."

It is early afternoon and Kajika is in the midst of training Nanuet in another spell when they are interrupted by Flint's friend Naki-Yai. The Apache woman rides up on a horse pulling Nanuet and Minerva's horses. She speaks to Kajika in the Apache tongue. He turns to Nanuet and says, "The human woman that you own the ranch with is in danger. She and a companion are being chased by members of the Cowboy Gang, including the one you call Ringo. They are just currently a little over a mile to our north and moving in a southeasterly direction."

Nanuet states, "I knew we couldn't escape trouble out here." Nanuet goes to his bundle of belongings to retrieve his rifle and ammunition. He checks that his knives are secure. He then heads back to the horses and others. "I have no expectations from anyone here, Ringo is a dangerous enemy, but I must go and help my friends. Kajika, if you could help it would be greatly appreciated as I know Ringo has magic more powerful than I have been able to overcome in the past. Minerva, you can do what you wish, but my thoughts are for your safety and that is here in this camp."

Minerva states, "And mine for yours. No I am coming. Senor Ringo must be stopped. We must hurry." Minerva grabs her rifle and digs the magic bullets out of her pack. "Nanuet did Chester give you any of these bullets?" She says as she mounts her horse. She calls to Luna and tells her to fly ahead and bring back information.

Kajika says, " They are still in the area that we moved back from, but they head in the direction where the families are. If they come closer to where the people they will regret it, the Apache have hundreds of warriors and their magic will prove ineffective against such a large grouping. I must stay with the people but you may take this". He removes a pouch from his belt and hands it to Nanuet. "The powder must first become lightly dampened to be effective and the word "Ka-din-ya" spoken. It will then make all other magic where the powder lies cease to function."

Nanuet says, "Thank you Kajika for this gift of magic. If I cover an area with it, will magic that enters it cease to function or will only the magic already in the area that I use it in stop working. Can I spread it out over an area and then try and lead Ringo to that spot? How long will it last?"  Kajika replies, "You have many questions. It prevents both wizard and clerical magics for as long as the powder remains lightly moist. Once it dries the power will cease, but if it becomes too wet it will wash away. While the magic is in effect it will prevent both clerical and wizard magics from entering or functioning in the area and to a height equal to the width of the area affected."

With that knowledge in hand Nanuet heads in the direction Naki-Ya told them that the trouble was brewing. Minerva follows behind. Nanuet will watch and listen for any sign of riders such as disturbed wildlife, clouds of dust, etc.  Nanuet turns around when he hears another mount following them. Naki-Ya had also decided to join them. 

Nanuet turns around to speak to her. "Naki-Ya, you are coming also I see. Are you prepared for a battle? I know little of your skills."  Nanuet's Apache is poor but sufficient enough for him to understand. She replies, "I know this land, you do not. We go together if we are to save them and protect my people."  He replies, "I always appreciate a guide, just stick close by." Nanuet keeps Naki-Ya and Minerva close to him, riding conservative and letting Naki-Ya direct them.

Kate and Conrad continue onward.  "Never a dull moment," she muttered to herself and pulled her skirts further up in case she needed to move more freely on the horse. She kept low with the shotgun in her hands, praying they would reach the Apache before the horses played out.

Conrad and Kate continue onward. Kate begins to find some of the area they are in familiar, thinking that they are near the location where she, Nanuet, Flint, Sonoma and the Cartwrights had first met with the Apache. They are now in a lightly wooded area, the thin forests blocking their view from those following them. They soon reach a stream, around five feet across. Kate says, 
"We can't see them right now, they might not be able to see us. We've ridden the horses pretty hard, but not so long that their muscles will react badly to cold water. If we ride in the stream for a bit, they might have to stop to pick up our trail again."

Conrad and Kate follow the stream as it flows south. The stream bottom is rocky and they have to proceed slowly and carefully in order prevent the horse's hooves from getting caught between the rocks.  She states, "We don't want to stay in here too long."   Kate led Conrad down the stream, keeping her ears open for sounds of their pursuers. Once they had gone about five hundred feet, Kate stopped and let her horse drink for a slow count of ten, then led the way onto the stream bank and pushed the horse to speed again.

Kate and Conrad continue onward. They ride vigorously as the forests clear out. They soon see movement a quarter-mile back, but now there are only two riders. Conrad tells Kate, "Those four must have split up at the stream, not knowing if we went north or south. However, I'd bet that the other two probably aren't much further back."

She says, "I prefer two to four, but you're probably right. And they're getting a lot closer. We don't have much more time, I don't think," she finished and grasped the rifle, ready to start firing.  Kate and Conrad proceeded on. She sees that the trees and bushes are thinning out as the elevation increases and there is unfortunately nowhere to go south, southeast or southwest that doesn't go higher and above the tree line. It had been a good run, probably five or six miles with horses not trained for this but holding up well none-the-less. But the horses were tired and tiring more as they climbed, as soon she and Conrad would be out in the open again.

Kate spots an area with a flat rock plateau with high flat rocks on the rear and right and three to five foot high rocks covering most of the front, making a natural wall. She decides that the plateau has enough space to put the horses and fire from the front. But they have perhaps four-tenths of a mile, most of it across open terrain climbing up at a forty-degree angle to get there.

Nanuet, Minerva and Naki-Yai travel for a little more than a half-mile, ending at a cliff side overlooking a sloping mountain going down, ending in a forested area with a stream. At first neither Nanuet or Minerva see anything. Then Naki-Yai points to the end of the tree line saying in Apache "There, she and her friend are down there." Nanuet spots them around three-quarters of a mile below and to the left.

"I see them now, thank you Naki-Ya. I think it is too risky to signal to them. I guess we should just try and head to them. Do you see anyone pursuing them still?" Nanuet scans the area for signs of anyone else. He takes his time looking and relooking before moving on.

Below, Kate nodded toward the plateau and says, "There, that's the best spot," . "We just have to get there somehow. We'll have to make a dash for it. I have an idea. Wait for my signal before you move."  She took a few deep breaths and pictured what the two of them looked like, tired and windblown on their horses. Once the image was constructed in her mind, Kate cast the new spell she had learned, sending the illusionary doubles shooting out of the tree line about 25 feet away from them and heading off to the right side of the plateau.

Rifle fire soon erupts from the a patch of forest a quarter mile to the left of her.  Up above, Nanuet sees Kate and Conrad moving out into the open and then sees the two men who he assumes are Cowboy Gang members, in the trees no more than a half-mile below him and firing at his friend and her companion.  Kate held back on the signal, waiting either for the lull that would mean they were reloading the rifles, or for the gunmen to follow the illusions away.

Nanuet looks for a spot where he will have cover and still be able to see the two Cowboy gang members. He then targets one carefully, steadying his arm before shooting his rifle.  Despite the long distance the shot it true, striking the shooter in his gun arm and causing him to drop the rifle The other man continues to fire at Katherine and her friend Conrad as they ride up the mountain. "The gods must be looking favorably upon you," Naki-Yai tells Nanuet in Apache. 

Katherine continues to concentrate upon the illusion. Conrad saw Nanuet's rifle flash from higher up the mountain and heard the shot. He says, "Damn, they're ahead of us now too. It must have been those other three."  Minerva sends Luna up and tells her to screech to alert Katherine that they are in the area. "Stay high Luna, I don't want you hurt. and return and tell me what you see" 

She then aims her rifle and shoots at the cowboy that she can see most clearly.  Minerva’s shot also rings true, despite the distance, striking the other cowboy in his shoulder. Both men do not appear to be seriously hurt, but they stop shooting at Nanuet and Kate as they begin to move back the nearest cover, a large rock thirty feet from them, pulling their horses with them. 

The illusionary Kate and Conrad continue to ride towards cover, almost reaching a rocky plateau further up  Naki Yai points to some movement over near the edge of the woods. Minerva is alerted by Luna of the same movement Naki sees, as well as more movement in the woods around a quarter-mile further back from there. An owl's eyesight is far superior to humanoids at night, but during the day is not much better than a human's, so the bird is still unable to differentiate exactly who is where.  Minerva takes a quick moment to pray in Spanish. "Minerva querido, en su sabiduría divina. Dirija por favor nuestras acciones which translates as “Dear Minerva in your divine wisdom, please guide our actions.”   

Kate sent the illusion cutting around the plateau until it was out of their sight and then let the illusion go. She turned to look at Conrad and took his hand, not bothering to hide the fear in her eyes. "I'm out of tricks. We could stay here and hope they try to track the doubles, but I think we'll be found. We have to get to those rocks."

Conrad replies, "With those other three on the peaks higher up? That would be suicide, they'd cut us down in a minute. Those other two were firing from that side and have stopped. They're probably reloading or waiting for those fake versions of us to fire back down. Why don't I see if I can sneak up on them now before those other two show up? They won't be looking out for us, thinking we're up at the plateau."

Kate answers, "I don't think we should split up, but I don't know how quiet I can be. Still, I think we should go together. Tie the horses and leave them here. You can go ahead of me, but I'm keeping you in sight."   Conrad and Kate make their way through the forest east. They stop when they see movement ahead 100 feet ahead which they make out to be over behind a large rock. They see two horses but no riders yet.    Above, Naki-Yai tracks movement below saying "Those two groups are moving together."

Kate quietly hefted the rifle and crouched down. "I'll be able to see you from here," she whispered. "I'm not quiet enough to go closer. What do you think?"  Conrad replies, "I've played a number of heroes on the stage, but never one in real life." He opens and rechecks the revolver. He then removes his Derringer from the small of his back, placing it in his sock and also pulls his dagger slightly out from the sheathe inside his boot for easy access.  He moves forward, using the rock itself as cover until he is up close. He then stays low and heads around the front of the rock, low to the ground. Kate loses sight of him.

Kate kept her ears open and moved forward, staying as crouched down as she could with the rifle still pointed forward. She moved somewhat to the side, hoping to be able to see around the rock.  Kate recognizes the sound of her late husband's gun going off. She hears three shots in rapid succession followed by a shot from a different revolver. One of the horses moves as a result of the sound and she can now see one of the Cowboys holding a pistol and preparing to fire again.

Kate sighted down the rifle, remembering Jake's instructions. Aim for the torso, squeeze, don't pull. No tricks. She took careful aim at the Cowboy and squeezed the trigger.  Kate's aim is off but she does manage to hit, the bullet passing through the man's leg. That delays him firing and two more shots ring out from her late husband's gun immediately after which the Cowboy falls back dead. Kate rushes forward to see Conrad standing there, gun still in hand, with a shocked look on his face.  Up above, Minerva and the two elven warriors hear the shots and carefully move in that direction being careful to stay out of sight.

Kate approached him carefully, laying her hand on his arm. "Conrad. Are you hurt? Are you alright?" she asked gently, remembering what its like to have just killed someone.  The sound of Kate's voice breaks Conrad out of his stupor. He looks up "Kate...I'm fine. He shot at me but it bounced off...your magic saved my life."  She replies lightly, "Well don't get too grateful, I seem to be the one who put it in danger in the first place," Her voice turned more serious. "That magic is a handy thing now and then." 

Conrad quickly looks over the situation and says, "Their horses have saddles and harnesses. We could make it to the plateau much faster." Gesturing to the man on the ground between them he says, "I'm about the same height and build as him. I could put on his shirt, vest and hat, that may fool those guys higher up. If we rode close, make it look like I'm trying to catch you, then they might not fire."

"Try it. I think if you put the clothes on now over the spell they should show instead of the way the spell makes you look. We're best off in those rocks now since we don't know where all the others are, and we certainly can't reach any of them."  Kate took the opportunity to load another round into the shotgun and reload Tom's revolver. "I don't have anymore rounds," she warned Conrad.

Conrad says "Pick up their revolvers. One of them has a rifle in his saddle too." He removes the shirt, hat and vest from the first man he had killed. He takes off his suit jacket and is reaching for his vest buttons when he looks up at Kate and says, "Katherine, please turn around."  "I won't be able to see anything, Conrad. The spell..." She stopped and shook her head. "I'll keep myself busy collecting guns." Kate moved around the area collecting the firearms and keeping her back to Conrad, although his insistence made her curious enough to take one quick peek.

Conrad very carefully unbuttons his vest, unties his necktie and then unbuttons his dress shirt. Beneath he wears a cotton undershirt over what Kate notices is a fairly muscular body. He quickly puts on the Cowboy's shirt, leather vest and cowboy hat. He then neatly folds his own clothing and puts them into the horse's saddlebag. He then takes one of the guns that Kate had picked up. 
They climb up onto the horses and begin to ride out towards the plateau. 

Things have now been quiet below for a few minutes, Nanuet says, "Yes, let's work our way closer, I can't see them well enough here. Although, giving up the high ground may be a mistake." 
Nanuet is hesitant and Minerva turns around and sees Nanuet embattled in his own debate.  "OK, let's move. Try and stay low and covered. Naki Ya, what is the best way to get down there without being exposed?"  She indicates the best path. They begin to move when they see movement down at the trees near where the shots were fired. They quickly hurry back to the safety behind the rocks.

Conrad holds the gun in his hand, pointing it upward and has his horse stay with Kate's as he yells out "Stop Woman!"  A half-mile up, Nanuet, Minerva and Naki-Yai see Kate charge out of the trees from where the shooting took place. A member of the Cowboy Gang is riding right behind her, hollering for her to stop and waving a pistol.

Kate fought down the insane desire to laugh as Conrad yelled behind her, looking out of place in his Cowboy clothes with the pants from his fine suit. She leaned down lower over her horse and encouraged it to go faster toward the plateau, gripping a pistol obviously in one hand and trying to look as if she were uncertain if she should shoot or keep running.

Minerva races toward the sound but maintains her cover. She comes around the bend just as Katherine and the Cowboy break through the trees. She yells out "Katherine!" takes aim and, if there is a clear shot, fires her rifle at the cowboy.  Minerva's abilities with a rifle are nowhere as good as that of her pistol and rapier and the shot misses by a good eight feet, striking the rocks. 

Both Kate and Conrad hear the shot and urge their horses further forward and up the mountain. "They're not buying it," Kate yelled. "Just run!" She maneuvered her horse so it was between Conrad and the direction the shot came from, pushing for the plateau. She stuffed the pistol back in her skirt and pulled out the shotgun instead.

Minerva and Nanuet notice the Cowboy now riding alongside Kate and no longer threatening her so stop firing.  Kate and Conrad note no more shots from above. They are uncertain of why but don't complain. They are around twenty feet from the plateau when two more shots fire out, these from down below by the tree line. Both shots strike the horse Kate is riding, one in the torso the other in the head. The animal starts to fall.  Kate let her years of lessons take over, jumping clear of the horse with the shotgun in her hand to avoid being crushed beneath it. "Keep going!" she shouted to Conrad, intending to scramble up the last twenty feet.

Conrad does as Kate instructs but also pulls off the cowboy hat and fires two shots from his horse down where the shots came from to make himself their target rather than Kate. His strategy works as a shot is fired at him. It strikes him square in the front right torso and then explodes in a fireball.   The blast knocks him off the horse, which is actually fortunate as the fireball blast also kills the animal which would have otherwise fallen on him. Kate sees Conrad lying unmoving on the rocks. 

Up above, Nanuet, Minerva and Naki-Yai see the two Cowboy Gang members three-quarters of a mile away from them who have fired on Kate and the man who they now recognize as Conrad Booth. They cannot make out specifically who the Cowboys are until Minerva receives a closer view from the aloft Luna. The shooter on the right, whose rifle just shot the fireball bullet, is Johnny Ringo.


----------



## Silver Moon

_[DM’s note:  I’m very proud of the second half of this chapter and the next several because I had nothing to do with them.  I went away with my son to Cub Scout Camp for five days and the players kept the story going without me!]_ 


*Chapter 193, “Indians to the Rescue”, Monday, March 27th, 1882, 1:30 PM *

"Conrad!" Kate screamed and fired the shotgun down to where the shot came from. She then scrambled over the rocks to where Conrad was lying, praying he was still alive.   Kate finds that the magical Mage Armor is now gone but that it appeared to have absorbed the brunt of the blast. She finds no bullet holes on Conrad and the clothing does not appear burnt although it does have a smoke smell to it. He is unconscious but breathing and there is a gash across his forehead where he scraped against a rock when he fell. 

Kate realizes that the plateau, now only twelve feet away, might as well be twelve miles. However, the fallen horse does provide a barrier between them and the lower shooters although they will now be sitting ducks to the Cowboy Gang members above them.   Kate positioned herself to block any shots that would come at Conrad from behind and laid the shotgun's barrel over the fallen horses flank to steady it. "If we're going, we're not going alone," she said quietly. She took aim at the shooters down below and fired.

Katherine had pulled the Spencer Carbine rifle from the saddle of the fallen horse. She had never fired a rifle of this specific type before, although she had seen both Jake and Chester use theirs. The question of who to target becomes moot the instant that she realizes that one of the two shooters is Ringo. She slowly depresses her finger on the trigger and is knocked slightly back by the recoil. 

She looks up to see how well her marksmanship was. Her aim was on target for direction but not for distance, with the bullet hitting the rocks fifteen feet directly in front of Ringo. But the shell inside the rifle turns out to be another incendiary one as a large fireball erupts, showering Ringo and his horse in rocks, gravel and flaming twigs. The horse rears up on its hind legs as Ringo tries to gain control of it.

Watching Ringo's horse rear back, Kate waited for most of the debris to fall and tried again the whistled signal to tell his horse to turn and run the other way. As she finished the signal she positioned herself and fired again at Ringo.  The horse either doesn't hear Kate or is too distracted. Ringo rights the mount just as Kate's next shot strikes. Her aim is worse this time, the fireball erupting on open ground between and in front of Ringo and his companion, with only a minimum of debris flying at both. This does cause them to both turn and run, riding back into the safety of the partial forests.

This could be her only chance to get up into those rocks, but Kate couldn't leave Conrad there undefended. She ripped off a piece of her petticoat and dabbed at the blood on his forehead. "You've got to wake up for me, Conrad. I don't think I can move you." Kate got behind his head, hooked her arms under his, and tried to pull him up to the plateau.  Once she begins to move him he starts to regain consciousness. He blinks twice and says, "I guess I must be dead, I'm looking at an angel."

"Thank the gods. You're still earthbound for now, Conrad. There'll be time for flattery later," she finished and let go of him to grab the rifle again. "We have to get up there." She hooked one arm back underneath him and helped him get up onto the plateau while keeping her eyes open for Johnny Ringo's return.  He sees movement in the trees, Ringo and his companion apparently riding away as fast as possible. She then hears a screech and sees an owl flying in the sky. Conrad sees it too and says, "That's odd, those are usually nocturnal birds."

"Luna," Kate said quietly. "Miss Florencia's owl. The people above only fired when you were pretending to chase me... I think we've been trying to fool people who could help us."   She got Conrad all the way into the plateau and tucked behind a large rock. Blushing a bit, she ripped a large piece out of her petticoat and waved the white fabric toward the people above. "Minerva!" she shouted.

She waved only for a few moments then got back down to Conrad. During the year she had cared for Tom, and even before working in the livery she had learned a few things about medicine. People were always stubbing toes, banging limbs or having any of a dozen other accidents. Kate took the piece of petticoat she'd ripped off and used it to clean the cut on Conrad's head as much as she could. "Does anything hurt especially?" she asked. "I'm sure you're one big ache right now, but does anything stand out?" She carefully felt his arms and legs, flexing his joints to make sure everything still worked the way it should.

He moves around a little, smiles, and says, "My side feels sore, I must have landed on a rock. The honest truth is that I'm probably far more sore in places from riding that horse bareback for several miles than from anything that the Cowboy's have dished out."   She replies, "Well, there's nothing I can do to help with, ah, that. But once we are back in Promise City Dr. Kale prescribes a cold compress for today, and a long, hot soak tomorrow.” 

She sighs, “I'm so sorry about all this, Conrad. You might want reconsider whether you want your life to be quite this exciting."  He replies, "Why Kate, because of this mad chase during the last hour? We're both alive right now only of what each of us did to help the other. That strikes me as an excellent foundation for a long-term relationship. After all this I don't expect you to make an immediate decision but my previous offer still stands."

She took his hand in both of hers and said, "You're a good man. You probably don't hear that often enough." "Minerva should be here soon. I suspect with Nanuet, I don't know who the third person was. An Apache, I suppose. Then we can get started back home. Johnny Ringo seems to have run off. Hopefully he's given up for today. Perhaps we can get an Apache escort back to the edges of their land."

When they realize that it is Conrad and not a cowboy with Kate, Minerva, Nanuet and Naki ya quickly make their way down the slope. Minerva aims her pistol with the magic bullets just as Ringo turns tail and runs. "MEIRDE" she yells and she runs down the rest of the way to meet Katherine and Conrad. Nanuet and Naki Ya are right behind her. "Are you o.k.? what are you doing out here?" she says as she bends quickly to check Conrad's injuries. "It is a miracle that you survived that blast!"

"Thank goodness you're here," Kate said, finally allowing herself to slump down against the rocks and relax. "We rode a bit out of town for a picnic. We had been there some time when Conrad noticed dust kicked up on the road coming toward us. Something told us they weren't going to be friendly, so we got in the carriage and ran. We abandoned it when the terrain got too rough and rode the horses. We've gone about six miles to get here. 

We killed two Cowboys down there, and it was Johnny Ringo firing those exploding shells. We thought you were more Cowboys and tried to fool you with the Cowboy clothes. Seems it worked." Kate shook her head and her hands started to shake. "There were seven of them, just for us. They chased us for miles."

Nanuet joins Minerva in checking over Conrad's wounds. He asks Minerva to keep her eyes out for any Cowboy's while he tends to the gash on Conrad's head. "Mr. Conrad, I am a healer, I am going to take care of that cut, just give me a moment." Nanuet casts cure light wounds on Conrad, specifically targeting the gash on his forehead.

Kate and Conrad took about ten minutes to catch their breath, and there is no sign of the return of any Cowboy Gang members. Once Nanuet has healed Conrad he looked over at Kate for a moment then back to Nanuet. "Give us a few minutes to rest and then we can go. How did you find us?"   The Indian replies, "Yeah, get a rest I am sure you need it. The owl is Miss Florencia's companion, she sent her to look for you two and then we followed. I'm going to keep an eye out while you rest. Let me know when you can move."

Once they were ready, Nanuet and Conrad went down to get the carriage horses while Kate and Minerva took the saddlebags and saddles off the Cowboy horses that had been killed in the mad dash for the plateau.  The five mount their horses and make their way back to the Apache camp. when they arrive, Minerva pulls Katherine aside and asks her what she and Conrad are doing this far from Promise City. "Nanuet and I have some business to finish here. When we are done we will accompany you back home"  After the spell was cast Conrad reached up and touched the newly healed skin. He sat up straighter against the rock. "Thanks, that's a lot better." 

"As I said, we were just out picnicking. The Cowboys chased us a long way. If you mean what were we doing out in the first place..." Kate blushed slightly. "I told him a few days ago about... you know. We had a lot to work out. Conrad had a place made for us where Aphrodite's influence would be negated." 

Kate looked carefully at Miss Florencia and asked, "How are you feeling, by the way? I'm guessing you reached Kajika?"   She says, “I feel much clearer now. Much closer to my goddess, Minerva. Aphrodite was trying to keep me from her. It seems that her priestess, is trying to gain control of the entire town. We will have to deal with her as soon as we return. But," Minerva smiles radiantly, unable to contain her joy. "She did not influence Nanuet's feelings for me or mine for him. We are protected from her influence now." she says fingering the little jar around her neck. "He has since told me that he loves me!." 

Kate had a quick thought of Sonoma, but said nothing. "I am protected as well," she said, showing the gold bangle on her wrist. "I managed to get Sonoma to a place that was free of influence, which was no mean trick. Aphrodite wanted to keep her away from her mentor and her gods as well, it has been happening to anyone in the area who is the priest of any god. My teacher took of to a High Priest of Zeus.   There should be some help from the Church organization coming, but I agree with you about the Priestess. We shouldn't wait.”  Minerva states, "I wasn't aware that there was a high priest of Zeus in Promise City."   Kate says, "There is not. We had to do some traveling to speak with him. 

Kate continues, “I'm worried about Ruby though. I think her case is different. Aphrodite gave her a choice, asked for her devotion, and she has been so happy. I don't want to take that from her. And more love around us isn't bad in and of itself, but it cannot be allowed to rule us." 

Minerva says, "I agree that Ruby's case is different. "Minerva says with a frown. "I do not think that we should worry about her, but perhaps we should be a little wary of her actions until this is all straightened out. She is quite devoted to Aphrodite and may not take kindly to our interference... But I agree, as much as I hate to go against the will of a benevolent god, we must halt whatever plans Aphrodite has. As you said, Love is a wonderful thing. but like all else it must be kept in balance.”

Kate says, "Why don't we speak to Ruby first, perhaps we can help her understand we only want to make sure others are free to continue their devotions to other gods, not to turn them away from Aphrodite. In fact, I would give her reverence just for her kindness to Ruby. I should tell you," Kate said nervously. "I put the pendant away from me. I gave it to someone to strip Aphrodite's influence from it, along with my ring. Their very presence affected those around me. I hope you understand. And I hope you will help me thank Diana again. I think our last ceremony was overshadowed by Aphrodite."  

The Priestess then asks, “What of you and Conrad? Did he accept the truth about the bambino?"  "Not at first. And with Aphrodite's token around my neck," Kate shuddered. "He thought Mr. Gonzales had done something to me... His jealousy was terrible.  We sent Mother Jimenez to talk with him. He understands now, and believes it. And he understands that this town will think he is the father. We were...ah... discussing what to do."

Minerva raises an eyebrow, "It is apparent that he is quite taken with you. And he seems to be a man of principal as well. Has he offered to stand by you?"   Kate's face turned bright red. "Yes. He has asked me to marry him."

Once they had reached the Apache, Conrad found a bit of privacy and returned a few minutes later back in his elegant, but now slightly wrinkled suit, looking much more comfortable.   As Conrad is changing his clothes Nanuet approaches Kate. "So did you happen to see any of the men who were chasing you? Did you recognize any of them. We should take a look in those saddlebags, see if there is anything useful in there."

She states, "The only one I recognized was Johnny Ringo. There were seven altogether. We killed two, the ones who were shooting at the illusions of us that I sent riding up toward the plateau. They split up after we rode in a stream for a while, they wouldn't have been able to tell which way we went. 

This rifle seems to be loaded with those exploding bullets," Kate said, handing him the Spencer Carbine. "I didn't manage to hit Ringo with them, but I'll take making him run away for today. They had a couple pistols too, but we didn't fire them, so I don't know what they're loaded with. Otherwise it just seems to be the usual things, clothes, some food and water."

"We managed to hit a pair as well, not fatal if I had to guess at the wounds, but it gave them something to think about." Nanuet takes the rifle, and checks the ammunition. "Well we could definitely use the magically enhanced ammo. Were there any more bullets like this among the stuff? We could use those. Mind if I hold onto this?"

Kate says, "Please do. You're a much better shot than I am. I will take one of the pistols though. I don't think there's any more of that ammunition. I didn't find any more, at least. You might have hit the same two we did. Conrad snuck up on them, so I didn't see them, but since you were the three we thought were Cowboys who shot in that direction, it stands to reason. I'm glad you finally made it out to Kajika, I know it's been weighing on your mind. Clearer now, I hope?"

Nanuet answers, "Yes, Kajika was able to do a ritual that will shield myself and Minerva from the effects of what is going on in Promise City. Speaking of him, I must visit with him again before we leave. I will be back shortly." 

Nanuet asks Minerva to stay with Kate and Conrad while he takes Naki - Ya back to visit Kajika. He fills Kajika in on what happened and thanks Naki-Ya for putting herself in harm's way to help them. Nanuet spends some time with Kajika and when he rejoins his companions the stones that were missing from the necklace have been renewed and look the same as the original stones.

"I get the feeling we'll be needed those," Kate said quietly as Nanuet returned. "If you're ready, I'm ready to go home and have a nice, hot bath. After that I'll come over to the Lucky Lady and we can fill the others in on what happened." As they got the horses ready to go Conrad walked over to Kate and handed her Tom's pistol. "Thank you. I'll carry one of the pistols the Cowboys had." 

Kate put the pistol away and they were approached by a centaur. The only other Kate had ever seen was Storm Goldeneye and it was hard not to stare. "I am Qualtaqa," he said politely. "I will go with you back to Promise City."   Nanuet states, "Yes, I had planned to head back at this time anyways. Didn't plan for the side trek, but I am glad we could help. We will have to be careful though, I am sure they could still be close." 

Nanuet and Minerva pack their belongings, Nanuet keeping the new rifle close at hand and are ready to head back to Promise City.  "We'll have to get the carriage on the way back, we abandoned it in the trees when we drove ourselves to a dead end," Kate told them. Qualtaqa spoke up, saying "Do not worry about the carriage. Some of our people will bring it to your ranch tomorrow." "Thank you," Kate said and mounted the carriage horse, now thankfully with a saddle. The group rode out from the Apache lands back toward Promise City, all eyes and ears sharp for any sign of the Cowboy Gang. 

They took a much easier pace back than Kate and Conrad had taken on the way out, so it was later in the afternoon before they got back to the picnic site. The Cowboys had obviously stopped and checked it out before moving on. Kate's shawl and parasol that she had abandoned there were destroyed from being ridden over, the dishes and wine bottle broken. They stopped to clean up the mess and arrived back in Promise City around 4:00 pm.

Once the horses are stabled Nanuet brings Minerva to the boarding house. "Why don't you freshen up, do whatever you need to do and I will meet you later over at the Lucky Lady. Things seem to be somewhat sane around here right now. If you need me for anything I will be there. I will leave word if I need to head anywhere else." 

Nanuet then heads back to his room in the saloon. He washes up and changes clothes. He takes a look at the rifle and the exploding ammunition. These will come in handy he thinks. He then takes out the powder that Kajika gave him and puts his mind to work thinking how he can put the power to use.

Kate and Conrad took the carriage horses into the stable at the El Parador and took off all the tack that had come from the Cowboys, storing it for Kate to take out to the ranch when she could. "What will you tell them over at Drover's?" He says, "That I'll pay them extra for the time the carriage is out, and that we ran into trouble with bandits. There's on the hole in the back for damage, I don't think they'll be too upset." 

She nodded. "You should get home. You don't have any protection from Aphrodite and I can get someone to walk me over to the bathhouse."  He nodded. "It's not too bad now that I haven't been living in it for days. In fact, I think I'll be able to take my meals at the El Parador again, so perhaps I'll see you then." He lifted her hand and kissed it lightly before taking the reins of the horses and leading them away toward the livery.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 194, “Jake’s Concerns”, Monday, March 27th, 1882, 5:30 PM *

Ruby waits for Jake, still lying on the bed, thinking through the days events. Jake comes up to their room, looking for Ruby. He enters the room and finding her there, sits on the bed next to her. "Hello, Princess," he looks down at her and moves some hair off her face. She smiles back up at him, "Hi baby." She slowly pulls his hat off his head and throws it next to them on the bed. She runs her hand over his face, "Good job at the barbers, did you learn anything while you were there?" 

"Nothing. Nothing at all." Jake shrugs, "Except that Bif does a pretty good job."  She says, “At least you tried, it was a good idea. I guess if you keep going there for a shave you might find something out eventually.” Ruby sighs, "I need to tell you what I found out. I learned a lot of stuff and some other things... well... I'm confused. I need your advice but I'm not sure I should say anything..." Ruby has a conflicted look on her face. "I mean, I want to tell you but I'm not sure..." 

"You are not sure about what? That I won't like what you say or you won't like the advice I give you?"  “You won’t like what I say and it will make you nervous. I always value your advice even if I don’t take it,” she smiles.  "If I start getting a nervous condition I might have to start taking elixirs." Jake smirks. "I wonder whose is worse tasting, Doc Eaton's or Dorita's? Do you think they use the same recipes?" They both laugh, and Jake says, "Go ahead make me nervous." 

"Let me start with what I learned from the Judge. Well, let me start with the rumor... I'm not sure how you will feel about it, you might not even care. Apparently, people think I'm $#%^ing the Judge, an arrangement made to keep you from going to jail a couple of weeks ago." Ruby waits and watches Jake's reaction.  "Figures." He shakes his head. "I don't know what we do about that right now. No, I don't like it but I'm not going to be angry at you over it, if that is what you are asking." 

“No, I’m not asking you, I’m telling you that’s what people think. I know you wouldn’t be mad at me, it’s not my fault. But people might have a different opinion of you, or make certain judgments, thinking that you would think it’s ok to let your girlfriend do that to keep you out of jail.”  Jake frowns. "I know. Go on."  "Here is what Isby told me, I knew something was up with him not hanging those two“ and she relays the rest of the conversation with the Judge. “So that explains a lot." 

"I suppose we should be grateful that the whole world doesn't know the Cowboy gang is trying to blow up the saloon." Jake strokes his beard while Ruby continues.  "I agree, it would be bad for all of us. Which is another thing…Remember how I used Chumbley's notepad to write that note? Well, he made a marking and read the note, he knows something is up, that little..." Ruby stops herself, then sighs, "He is jealous too, Jane told me he has been telling people he is attracted to me and how I shower him with attention..." 

"I wonder if that has gotten worse since all this strangeness has happened?" Jake chuckles, perhaps a bit darkly. "It's one thing to have all the men in town wanting your attention, but if it starts getting out of hand what will it take to slow it down a bit? Does your jealous boy friend need to gun someone down?"  “What has gotten worse? Chumbley being nosy? He said it was his people’s curious nature. I told him I was very disappointed in him. He agreed not to print anything revealing… yet. I don’t know if he’ll be true to his word or not.” 

“As for the other stuff… I hope you don’t have to gun anyone down, I don’t want you going to jail again. I’m selfish, I want you here in my bed every morning and every night.” She gently tugs on his shirt and pulls him down on the bed next to her. “I need you in my bed every morning and every night.” She kisses him then starts playing with his belt buckle. “I honestly don’t know how to slow down people’s affections for me. You’re going to have to let it be known that I am your girl and you’re not sharing me. How do you do that?” 

"No matter how I do it, people won't respect it unless I back it up. You are a beautiful and flirtatious woman Ruby West. Unless you change your ways, fear of Jake Cook is about the only thing that will keep them from going beyond looking. Let that be for now, I'll think of something." 
"Hhmmm… so what else? Niles said that Jeff needed off today. I guess that means he isn't quitting. He was really upset yesterday. Should I try talking to him? Or just let it go?" 

"I think we need to talk to him. His worries shouldn't be allowed to fester. I did talk to him briefly last night and reminded him of the trust we put in him even with his questionable behavior and background." Jake sits up and pulls off his boots before lying back down again and letting Ruby snuggle up to him. "I don't know who he trusts the most, maybe it's Chester. It does show that we need to be more careful what we do in front of Jeff Mills." 

“I agree. But I honestly didn’t think he would believe I would ask him to kill someone like that. I think he is overly paranoid about whatever information he knows. It’s time we find out what that is all about. I mean, it could be bad for us if what he says is true, that both armies are after him. I mean, you and I aren’t exactly law abiding citizens and if he is being watched… Anyway, I appreciate the work he’s done for us and he’s been mostly loyal, I would consider him an ally. So we should find out what we can do to help.” 

"Not law abiding citizens!" Jake says with mock shock on his face. "We need some quiet time with Mr. Mills so he can tell us his story." Ruby nods in agreement.  Jake then tells Ruby what about his conversation with Pierre. I think he'd talk to you in the future. He just needed some private reassurance." 

“Alright,” she says still tugging at Jake’s belt, “I was a bit ticked that I was getting excluded but I guess I can understand. But good gods, what are we going to do now that the Cowboys have all that ammunition to use against us? I guess you should have gotten to Pierre quicker. I don’t know why Chester or Nanuet didn’t do it earlier. Maybe you have to make sure people understand the urgency in these matters.” Ruby makes eye contact with Jake for a moment, trying not to show her fear. “This is shaping up to be some epic battle that I’m not sure we can win.” 

"We will win, girl, don't you believe otherwise. Ringo has gone too far and made too many enemies. If he had done his dirty work slower and smarter he could win. He has come out and become a public enemy of all the wrong people." Jake's eyes start to wander up and down Ruby's figure. Ruby is quiet for a moment, trying to believe Jake’s reassurances. She notices him looking her own and it distracts her, reminding her of the rest of her news. “As if we… I mean I… don’t have enough troubles, I went with Jane and we visited both banks, we saw Mr. Avery and then Mr. Condon. But…” She stops speaking. 

Jake nudges her, “What is it?” “The thing is…” Ruby shakes her head. “I don’t know. You know how you are worried about being influenced by someone? Well, I think Jane may be trying to influence people, I’m not entirely sure.” Ruby sighs, “You see Jake, I had that dream. And I am very sure of what the goddess told me. And she was right about what I wanted and what she said would happen if I did honor her came true. But she also said I had to make a choice. It’s up to people to decide if they want to follow or not. I said I would honor her but there are things I refuse to do. I know what the goddess wants from me, well I mostly know. Jane…” her voice trails off again. 

“I am in charge of the entertainment for the festival and I have been arranging it. But Jane wants to, no she’s planning on, having a service to Aphrodite during the festival. I said I would help, I can sing and I can dance, that’s easy. I just don’t know if she has something else in mind too.” 

"How does Ruby West think the goddess feels about deception to gain worshippers? Is this Jane out of line in the goddesses views? Perhaps a bit too enthusiastic?" Jake pauses to admire her neckline. "I may lie to folks, create opportunities, help folks see choices that they didn’t notice before, and maybe help then see things in a different light but I don't change their thoughts or control their actions. I always believed folks need to live their own lives." 

Jake smiles and says, "If this Jane has the temerity to put on an Aphrodite ceremony for the whole town and lets folks decide for themselves... well good for her. I say she deserves the chance and let her go. Of course if Ruby West chooses to assist her then Ruby will get what she earns good and bad from it." Jake's expression changes to a serious one. "Now if she is going to somehow influence folks, take the decision out of their hands and make them do what Jane wants, then I would have to oppose that." 

Ruby is quiet again. “Yes,” she proceeds slowly, “Perhaps she IS a bit enthusiastic. Jake, you know I don’t really know anything about the gods. I always felt they abandoned me my whole life and that they were selfish to do that to me. But now I feel like there is a reason to why things happen, even if I don’t know what it is. Is it possible that the gods try to manipulate us? Of course. Do I think they try to? Sure, I guess they probably do. But she told me… I had to choose. And I believe that to be true. I’m not going to lie and say I’ve never manipulated anyone to get what I want. But I don’t think that is what she wants. At least, that is not what she told me.” 
Ruby furrows her brows. “What bad to you think can come from helping with the ceremony? 

"If the ceremony draws the ire of the Vigilance Committee whoever was involved in it would certainly be the focus of their attention." Jake turns his head quickly, "Oh, and what did you mean you don't know what else she has in mind? I don't know very much about the priestesses of Aphrodite except that I have heard it said," Jake clears his throat and looks at Ruby, "well they say they are just a higher class of whore. I don't know myself and that seems a harsh view." 

“I don’t know what she intends to do with this ceremony of hers.” Ruby shrugs, “I don’t know if there is more to it or not and she isn’t being forthcoming, not yet anyway. The way I see it, if people want to come and watch it’s their choice. I have no issue with that, no one is forcing them as much as no one is forcing them to come to Minerva’s sermons or the festival in general. I sing at the Lucky Lady, people come by choice. And my experience has been the same for when I have danced. And if some other… feelings…of love or desire… come from the ceremony and someone decides they want more from it, well, what’s wrong with that? Does singing or dancing make someone a whore?” 

"No, singing and dancing doesn't make someone a whore. Plain and simple, taking money from the first person with a fist full of dollars to go out back for sex is whorin'. Somebody attends a ceremony and they get their own ideas, that's just fine. You just showed me that it is possible for folks to get somebody else's ideas. If this Jane is making it easier for them to choose the Aphrodite path, good for her. If she is selecting the path for them, that crosses the line." Jake starts to run a finger down her neck. "I don't know what to make of this whole thing. I've never been to an Aphrodite ceremony so I can't tell. This Jane is one of the entertainers at the Palace; you know what Adair expects of them." Jake raises an eyebrow, "Speaking of jealous boyfriends, are you not the least bit suspicious what else could be asked of you during a ceremony like that?" 

“What could be asked of me? I know what Aphrodite wants. What are you concerned about?”  He says, "I'm concerned about sharing you. Is the dance anything like the dance you did for me? What happens next in a ceremony like that? After the dance do all the men go home spiritually enriched or is there some satisfying the needs of the flesh?" Jake traces his finger from her neck over her underclothes to her belly. "Where is the line Ruby West? Where is the place that the feelings we have for each other don't allow you to go? The flirty smile and the low cut dress? The sensuous song? The risqué dance? That all seems harmless enough. It's part of what drew me to you and part of who you are. I understand that. After that, what next might Jane or the goddess suggest you do? It would be your choice of course. Just how much of this beautiful skin would you show to those hungry worshippers in the name of the goddess? Just where does it stop when you unleash all that desire?" He lays his hand flat on her belly. "I worship at the temple of Ruby West. How many more do you need?" 

She whispers her answer, “I need only you.” Ruby lays her hand over Jake’s and gently guides it under her top so it’s resting in the same spot on her belly, but on her skin rather than her chemise. She keeps her voice low as she continues speaking, “I need and want to thank the goddess. The dance? Yes, it’s like the dance I did for you. I don’t know what happens next, I have never been to a ceremony either.” Ruby slides her legs on the bed, forcing her skirt to rise, exposing her legs. “I’m true to you, baby, I won’t do anything you don’t want me to. You don’t have to share me. Others desires is not my concern.” She reaches her hand up and traces a finger across Jake’s cheek before she lifts her head off the bed and kisses him slowly. She lays her head back on the bed then looks him in the eyes, “Do you not want me to sing or dance?” 

"That's like asking a bird not to fly or asking Jake not to play poker." He chuckles. "Why in blazes would I want to share THAT particular dance with anyone if I don't have to share it? I know what it does for me." His hand starts to wander. "Honor your goddess in a way that is fitting. Just imagine what it would be like if our places were exchanged. Don't do anything that would cause Ruby would shoot Jake." He chuckles again before kissing her neck. 

Ruby starts finding it hard to concentrate as Jake’s kisses also begin to wander. “So, are you saying you don’t want me showing any of this?” Ruby says, starting to pull the straps down on her top with a mischievous smile. "Anything that remains hidden by those skimpy dance hall dresses is mine. I don't want you to feel like you can't give proper homage to your goddess." Jake nudges the straps even lower. "Whenever you are feeling pious I would provide you what meager assistance I can." 

Ruby smiles and pulls Jake’s head up gently by his hair so he is looking at her. “I thank her by loving you and making you happy and making you desire me. That is what she wants. But rest assured, I won’t dance, only sing. And if you come with me, I’ll only be singing to you.” "I suppose we'll have to work extra diligently here to make sure the goddess doesn't think you are holding back on her......."  Ruby smiles again and bites her lip as she considers continuing the conversation but is quickly distracted by the look in Jake’s eyes. Instead she wraps her legs around him and lets him get back to the kissing and wandering and thanking Aphrodite she loves so much.

Ruby and Jake continue to lay around and laze with each other. Finally Ruby feels her stomach rumbling so they decide to get some dinner before Jake will take the table for the night. Ruby takes her time dressing, figuring she will do some singing this night. She wears her ruby gown with the loose straps to match her new ruby ring and secures her olive leaf pendant. Since she made the cord long enough to fit Jake the pendant lies hidden in her dress. Her heart earrings and her smile in place she tells Jake, "I'll meet you downstairs," as he is taking his time getting ready.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 195, “I don't want Jake any more than I want to catch smallpox!”, Monday, March 27th, 1882, 6:00 PM *

Kate went upstairs and changed clothes and had a short talk with Ginnie before Estaban escorted her to the bathhouse where she took a long, hot soak. There were the beginnings of what would be some spectacular bruises forming on her side and stomach from jumping from the horse.  Once she felt better she dressed in the prim blue she'd brought and had Estaban escort her to the Lucky Lady where she ordered some dinner and waited for Nanuet and Minerva to arrive and for the others to make an appearance.

Nanuet was deep in thought but getting nowhere. "Time to stretch" he said to no one in particular. He starts making his way downstairs looking to see if anyone is around when he remembers the last time Ruby and Minerva were in the same room together. Well this is going to be a scene to remember when they get back together he thinks to himself.  Bright eyed and rosy cheeked, Ruby meets up with Nanuet on the stairs, "Oh you're back!" she says cheerfully, embracing him. "How was your trip?"

He replies, "It was a little more eventful than I had hoped for... we had some um... unexpected visitors. C'mon downstairs and we'll talk about it, it has to do with our pal Johnny Ringo."  "Oh no... Is everyone ok?" Ruby asks concerned. "And, uh, we had some problems here too. We should have everyone together before we go over everything, Jake will want to hear what is going on and he'll be down in a couple of minutes." She takes Nanuet's arm and they head down the stairs. 

Once they are in the main room Ruby is immediately filled with intense emotion as she sees Kate sitting at their table. She stops short and Nanuet, still holding her arm looks at her curiously, "What's wrong?" Ruby takes a deep breath and tries to control the emotions welling up in her. She uses her free hand to push the hair off her face. "Nothing," she says curtly, "Let's go." 
They approach their normal table and while Nanuet then goes to the bar to get a bottle of whiskey, Ruby sits silently.

Kate looked up and smiled at Nanuet and Ruby approached the table. Ruby took a seat and Nanuet went off to get the nightly bottle of whiskey. Over her teacup Kate noticed the bright new sparkle on Ruby's finger, and an usual silence from Ruby herself.  "Ruby, that ring is stunning!" she said sincerely. "It must be from Jake."  Ruby looks down at the ring on her finger then back up to Kate. "Who else would it be from? He is my lover and my boyfriend."

Nanuet immediately notices the heat from Ruby. "Ruby, what's up? Is everything OK? You seem a little out of sorts."  Ruby replies, "Oh no Nanuet, I'm just fine. Except for almost getting blown to pieces last night along with the saloon, I'm great. It seems to be Katherine here that has a problem, informing my boyfriend of her desire for him. Not very friend like if you ask me."

"What?" Nanuet exclaimed! "Blow up the Lady? Desire for Jake? Are those necklace things acting up again? What happened? I thought Kate was with Mr. Conrad?"  Ruby glances around to make sure no one is close enough to be listening in. "Yes, some Cowboys snuck in last night and planted some invisible dynamite. Not very easy to disarm when you can't see it. Then the Marshals were attacked, Marshal Rodquiez is almost dead, he was stabbed. Judge Isby had a trial today and sentenced them to 50 years in prison." 

In a sharp, mocking tone Ruby continues, "As for the other issue, I was also fooled into thinking our sweet innocent Katherine was with Conrad. But apparently all this time she's been telling me what a good man he is, she was just convincing herself, waiting for the right time I guess? I don't know." As Ruby speaks she stares Kate in the eyes. "Why don't you tell us Kate, why you decided NOW to let Jake know how you felt about him. Is it because you're jealous that he loves me?"

Kate's eyes went flat and hard. She'd had enough for one day.  "I told Jake yesterday because yesterday was the first, last, and only time I felt any desire for him at all. And I told him because I knew those feelings weren't mine; that they were coming from outside myself. Since you know about that, I assume Jake told you about Aphrodite's influence over this town. It was a symptom of that and I told him so he would get away from me before anything happened that would be a betrayal of my friend. I don't want Jake any more than I want to catch smallpox!   Now, would you like to discuss some actual problems or keeping working on made-up ones?"

Minerva freshens up and strolls over to the Lucky Lady in search of her friends. She sees Nanuet, Kate and Ruby as she enters and takes a seat at their table. "Buenas Tardes everyone." She notices that Ruby and Katherine don't look very happy. "Que Pasa?" (what's going on?)  Without taking her eyes off of Kate Ruby replies to Minerva, "We're discussing how Kate told Jake that she found him attractive. She says Aphrodite made her do it."

Ruby returns the cold stare to Kate. "I find that a very convenient excuse. Aphrodite influencing this entire town.." Ruby pulls her olive leaf out of her dress, holding it in her hand, "Pendants making people act like lunatics. Did she make the words come out of your mouth? You couldn't possibly keep that to yourself? And she was what, forcing you to do something that would be a betrayal of your friend?" Ruby stands from the table. "You must think me really stupid to believe that. And considering you both admit to this happening I find it hard to believe it a made up problem."  Minerva's eyes go wide when she sees the pendant. Not again!  She exclaims, "Aphrodite seems to be having a great deal of influence on a good many people in town. "

Kate replies, "No, I did not say Aphrodite made me do it. I said she is influencing this town and those feelings were not mine. I chose to take an action that would make him go away from me, so I could get control of my emotions back. I got rid of my pendant, Ruby. Why don't you put yours upstairs in a safe place and see if you don't feel differently when you come down?"

"Normally you don't tell someone you find them attractive to make them get away from you. And I'm telling you right now, it's not the pendant. It's the betrayal from my friend that I am upset about." Ruby takes the pendant off her neck and leaves it on the table. "Will that make you happy?" She walks over to the bar and gets herself a drink.

Nanuet looks back and forth between Ruby and Katherine with raised eyebrows. Minerva walks in and he gives her a quick but wary smile.  Kate picked up the pendant and handed it to Nanuet. "Take that upstairs out of the room. Someplace safe, I don't want her thinking we were trying to steal it from her." 

She turned to Minerva. "I didn't expect this, but I should have. It's very much like Conrad's jealousy was. I don't have much patience tonight; being chased and shot at will do that to you. If she keeps this up I'm leaving." Nanuet took the pendant and went up the stairs and Kate waited for Ruby to come back.

Nanuet took the pendant upstairs. The door was open and Jake was still there getting ready. Nanuet knocked on the door. "Uh, Mr. Jake? Kate wanted me to bring this up here, she says to put it somewhere safe."  "Heh," Jake laughs, "This thing causing trouble again?" He puts it inside the safe. "I don't think I want to know. I'll be down in a few more minutes and I'm sure I'll find out then." Nanuet nods and some back downstairs, heading to Ruby instead of Kate. 

"Miss Ruby, I don't want you to get mad at me or anything, but don't you find it suspicious that Miss Kate suddenly feels this way? Look at how Minerva acted the other day. Something suspicious is going on." Ruby slowly looks at Nanuet. "Yes, something strange is going on. I don't know what." Nanuet puts his hand on Ruby's arm. "Why don't we stay calm, and go back and eat dinner. We can try to figure out what's going on." Ruby insists, "I want an apology." 

Nanuet replies, "I understand. I'm not saying to forget everything that is going on, but let's think about it. Plus we should all know what is going on with the Cowboys." Ruby nods in agreement and reluctantly rejoins the table.  Kate and Ruby were both silent for the first few moments. "Tell me about what happened last night. Ringo tried to follow through on his threat to blow up the saloon? He obviously didn't succeed.  What was all that about a trial?"

"Some Cowboys came by last night and planted some invisible dynamite," she says quietly. Ruby pushes her hair off her face and takes a sip of her whiskey. "Luckily we figured it out and found it, and I.. we got rid of it." Ruby continues telling them the whole story, constantly making sure no one is around to listen. Jake arrives in the middle of the story. Ruby finishes by telling them of the trial. "So what happened, you said something about Johnny Ringo?"

"Conrad and I went out to picnic, there were some things we needed to work out. After about an hour he saw dust being kicked up the road we had taken out...." Kate went on with the story, explaining how they had run and how she had first recognized Ringo's horse. Riding in the stream, killing the two Cowboys and trying to get to the plateau. She emphasized the ammunition they used, and the fact that the mage armor spell seemed to protect Conrad from the worst of the magical blast. "They had no reason to go after him, just me," she finished quietly. "Seven of them."

"Are you sure they have no reason to go after Conrad?" Ruby asks. "Oh, I saved the best news for last... they broke into the gun shop and stole about as much magical ammunition as you can imagine. Very cheery news."   Kate says, "Wonderful. Well, we will have the scrolls to stop magical effects. Let's hope they give us some protection. The matter of Conrad... they only tried to hurt him when he shot at them, otherwise they aimed for me."

Nanuet says, "Well none of this is good news except that we are all here to tell these stories. I am very worried about them getting all that magic ammunition. Any encounter with any of them could be very bad for any of us if they have cases full of magic bullets. We must be very vigilante. And what about the festival? Are the plans for it to continue, I mean it sounds like they might be planning something big. I can't imagine what would happen if they attacked the town during the festival!"

“We can not cancel the Festival!” Minerva says adamantly. “Dionysus would get quite upset if we canceled. It would be a grave insult and he might wither the crops and cause illness among the livestock or worse! Beside that the merchants would not tolerate the loss of business and I couldn't tolerate the smug look on the face of the Vigilance Committee members. 

No, I don't believe that canceling the Festival is going to stop the clash between the gods. They will use the cowboy gang and us as pawns in their game whether or not the Festival takes place. We will not be able to prevent it from being played out. What we must do, is find a way to use the Festival and maybe even Aphrodite's distraction to our advantage. Perhaps we can find a way to ensnare the Cowboy gang in her spell? After all they can't attack the town if their all in rutting like bulls now can they?" she says with a wicked smile.

Nanuet states, "Not sure there is any love in Johnny Ringo's heart to begin with. I am just worried about innocent people who should not have to be involved in this. I know you don't want to cancel but how will you feel if anything happens to innocent women and children because of Ringo and his lust for violence. People like Conrad shouldn't have to fear for their lives."  Ruby asks, "What do you all keep talking about, Aphrodite's influence? She is here making people do things they don't want to do? I don't understand."

Minerva turns to Ruby and explains about the pendants and what Kajika told them as well. "We did this ceremony to clear our minds of her influence and then he gave us these charms to protect us. Conrad was under her spell as well. But you'll have to ask Katherine about that."  Minerva says, “Do you think that canceling the festival will stop Johnny Ringo and his gang? As long as they are free to terrorize people like Conrad will never be safe."   "Look, I am not saying to cancel it, I am just saying that we have to be careful and consider the possibility that it may be disrupted by the cowboy gang. I think it could be a mess if Ringo and his friends shows up and terrorizes a bunch of drunken revelers." 

Ruby says, "Protect you? Don't you think it's selfish of you to ask Aphrodite for her blessing then turn it away? I'm not going to anger a god like that."  Nanuet says, "But people who did not ask for anyone's blessing are being influenced as well. They say that there is a priestess here using her powers to put the town under a spell basically... to "force" them to worship Aphrodite or carry out her will."  Minerva says, "Kajika did not say that it was Aphrodite, directly that was influencing everyone. He said that there was this priestess in town who was misusing her power. I'm sure that her intentions are good, but she should not be taking peoples choices from them. She is upsetting the balance. Do you know who he is talking about?"  

Ruby raises an eyebrow, "What has that got to do with our pendants?"  Then turning to Ruby Nanuet says, "My guess is that those pendants are a link to Aphrodite in some way, that they were touched by her and hold some of her power."   "Then why wouldn't I wear it, if it is a gift from her?" Ruby looks at Jake, then at Nanuet. "Or are you trying to say that everything that's happened since we did our ceremony, when we ASKED HER FOR HER BLESSINGS, isn't real or something? Because I won't believe it."

Nanuet states, "I am not saying that things that happened are not real, I am saying though that some people seemed to be influenced by the pendants or by some sort of spell that is being cast over the town. That explains the event between Jake and Kate. He was wearing a pendant at the time wasn't he?" 

Minerva says, “Our pendants seem to be unbalanced also. When I placed them in the bowl it was intended as an offering to Minerva. Aphrodite somehow managed to eliminate the other two goddesses from the ceremony. When all three of us wore the pendants we were open to the love of one another. as we had asked to be. but... when any of us remove them. we become angry and repulsed by one another. It is not right that she should control our emotions that way. 

And when other's wear the pendants anyone of the opposite sex becomes attracted to them. My own emotions were a bit shall we say enhanced, but fortunately Nanuet is a gentleman" she laughs and winks at Nanuet and then stops and thinks about what she just said. "Maybe there is a way to use the pendants to our advantage with the cowboy gang." Well the point I'm trying to make is that Aphrodite seems to be taking advantage of this priestess's zeal to bind the town to her."

Ruby says, "I was just wearing my pendant and yet managed to keep myself calm. What proof do you have of this priestess trying to influence people?"  Nanuet says, "I personally don't have proof, just what I have observed, what I have felt, how I feel now that Kajika has cast a protective spell over me and what Kajika has told us. For me that is enough to be wary."

"You already know what I believe to be real." Jake says looking Ruby directly in the eyes. "That doesn't change." He then looks back to the group. "It seems to me Aphrodite or her priestess is causing some kind of distraction here. Who is affected or by how much is certainly debatable. Unfortunately, what ever is going on is distracting us from the real problem of the Cowboy gang. Let us not over react regarding Aphrodite, it is unwise to draw the ire of a friendly goddess." 

Jake snaps his fingers. "Ringo is also behaving oddly. He seems too smart for some of the things he is doing. Is it possible he is affected by this? Could it be he has escalated his war because of feelings he has over a woman in Promise City?" Looks of surprise and disbelief greet Jake's glance around the table to be replaced by faces thinking. "It's a long shot but if it were true and we knew who that person was....."

Ruby calms down a bit at Jake's reassurance. But are all my friends going mad?  "I don't know about your woman theory, it could be true, but I have another idea. Ringo is a cleric of the god of war, Ares. Ares is the enemy of Aphrodite. So he must be jealous of Aphrodite sending her blessings here, so he has sent Ringo to destroy the good that she has done."  Nanuet says, "Well, if mortals are now being used openly as the tools of the Gods then that does make sense."

Minerva states, "I agree with Senor Jake, we need to focus on the Cowboy Gang. I do not think that Aphrodite is siding with Mars but she is unwittingly helping his cause by causing all this confusion." She turns to Ruby. "Ruby, perhaps we should visit this Priestess, if you know who she is, explain to her what is happening and seek her aid in defeating the Cowboy Gang."  "Aphrodite is the sworn enemy of Ares, she is not trying to help him she is trying to destroy him." Ruby thinks carefully. "You haven't told me what proof you have about the priestess. I can see that you are confused but if you've never met her how can she be influencing you?"

Minerva says, " This priestess intentionally tried to keep me from hearing the will of my goddess. I know how I feel now that I am under the protection of this charm." She says pointing to her chest. "Kajika has said that the Apache have had to move farther away from Promise City to escape her influence, and Sr. Gonzales and Katherine spoke to the high priest of the Greek church about her also. You need to speak to your mentor, Ruby. He will explain it to you."

"I saw him yesterday he said no such thing. And if what you are saying is true then this priestess must be very powerful indeed to keep you from hearing your own goddess." Ruby kept her next comment to herself as Minerva would surely be offended. "You told me yourself how to honor the goddess and I'm not going to turn my back on that now because you think it went wrong." 

Minerva says, “I am not suggesting that you do not honor the goddess Aphrodite, Ruby. I too honor Venus. She is not evil and does much good in the world, but perhaps this priestess in her enthusiasm, has used her power appropriately and by doing so has shifted the balance of power in Olympus. Do not blind yourself to all else as you once blinded yourself to Her. Your eyes must remain open so that you may decide for yourself. Balance must be maintained. Por Favor, I am your friend. Do not be angry with me."

Ruby also kept her thoughts about the priestess to herself. She would be seeing her the next day and ask her some questions then. "So what is the next step in the war against the Cowboys?" Nanuet says, "Well, not that it is a plan, but it is a tool we can use. Kajika gave me this powder that can be used to cancel magical effects. It needs to be sprinkled on the ground and then moistened. We could use it to help combat his magical defenses and the ammo that he has. The trick is to get him in the right spot at the right time."

Well, don't make me angry then. I don't want to talk about this anymore." Ruby drinks her whiskey down, "If you persist I will get mad. I have heard no proof today, only words." Ruby walks away from the table and sticks her head in the kitchen, asking Harry to bring them out some supper. She stops at the bar and gets a bottle of bourbon, to help improve her mood. She stands at the bar for a few moments, trying to clear her head. 

Why are they all acting crazy? She pours herself a drink and gets lost in her thoughts. I have had the same doubts about Jane but have no proof yet. I don't want to anger Aphrodite and have her take away her blessings or make things less clear. Too long I've lived not being happy. I won't give it up. They must be weak to let someone control them so easily. Or the priestess is very very powerful but that is doubtful. Perhaps I should give them the same lesson I gave Jake... A smile comes to Ruby's face remembering Jake's lessons. I will have to look into this more, ask better questions when I meet with Jane tomorrow. Ruby looks back over her shoulder at her friends. I know they wouldn't hurt me on purpose but this all just seems so strange...

Jake shares the information about the special ammunition. "Please don't share that outside of our circle, it would put Pierre in danger. It was interesting to hear him say that a temporary magic stays permanent here in Cochise country. No wonder so many blasted wizards seem to be drawn here." Jake notices Katherine looking at him oddly. "Ahem, our friends excepted of course." After they are done eating and talking, Jake excuses himself to go visit Pedro at the El Parador. "I won't be gone long. I'll be back in time for poker."

Nanuet makes sure Minerva does not need him for anything and let's her know he will be working here the rest of the night. "Perhaps a walk later if you like, but we have to be careful, we know trouble is close." He kisses her longingly and then gets ready to work the evening at the saloon.

Ruby finally lets her thoughts go and rejoins her friends, her bright eyes back. She doesn't bring up anymore talk of the goddess or the Cowboys. She shows off her new ring proudly to anyone who will listen. Jake leaves for a walk and Ruby stays behind to help Harry in the kitchen. Until he kicks her out anyway. She amuses herself on the porch with the puppies for a while and chats with Kate and Minerva, although still refusing to bring any of the previous nonsense up. She asks them if they will stay for the evening. "Even though it's usually our night off Jake is going to play and I am going to sing." Ruby notices Kevin Tomlinson come into the saloon and she watches him order a beer and have a seat out of the corner of her eye.

Kate stayed quiet as Ruby chatted as if nothing had ever been said. She let Minerva answer whether she would stay for the night, waiting for her chance to leave. The others were working or busy or would put up a fuss if she told them she wanted to go. Once everyone else was inside she went to the porch and sat in the cool evening air, breathing deep. Too much had happened today. She wanted to get drunk, but knew that was the worst idea she could have. It had been hard to stop getting drunk every night, if she let herself start, she might never stop. She sighed and sat on the steps, refusing to think at all.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 196, “Jake’s Walk“, Monday, March 27th, 1882, 7:30 PM *

Minerva tells Nanuet "I would like to take a bath, but I will be back and we can walk later." She steps out onto the porch and puts her arm around Katherine. "It has been a long day and you look weary. If you would like someone to talk to about Conrad and what is happening to you please remember that I am your friend and will gladly listen."

Kate says, "That went just about as badly as it could possibly go. The worst part is, I don't think Ruby was being affected in any way at all. That anger was all hers, and if that's true we are not the friends I thought we were. She should know I would never try to take what is hers, not in my right mind. And even then I did the only thing I could think of to stop the situation. After this Cowboy Gang business is finished... I don't know."  

Kate replies, "I hope it will be alright. Ruby was my first friend here, and although we don't spend the time together we used to, everything feels topsy-turvy when things aren't right between us." She looked at Minerva. "And about Conrad, I'm so confused. There's too much, I can't wrap my head around it."

Minerva guffaws, "Not as badly as my encounter with her yesterday! I made the mistake of telling Ruby that it was unpleasant when she touched me. Actually she made my skin crawl. She wouldn't listen when I tried to tell her that it wasn't her that something was making me feel that way. She got all offended and started yelling Next thing I know everyone thinks that its me that's gone berserk. I slapped Jake across the face, kicked Nanuet in the shin and then Ruby cast a sleep spell on me! I wanted to warn you about that this afternoon but we got interrupted." 

I wouldn't worry to much Ruby is a very spirited woman but she'll come to her senses. As for Conrad, It is obvious that he cares for you very much. I know that you still miss your Tom, but do you think that you could grow to love Conrad also? It would certainly make your life and that of your son's much easier if you could."

Kate says, "I think I could, but not in the same way. The love I gave Tom is his, but there are as many kinds of love as stars in the sky. And I'm a different woman than the one who married Tom Kale. But Tom has only been gone for six months, and I still miss him everyday. I still feel like his wife. 

I never thought I'd marry again, but somewhere in my mind I knew if I wanted children I would have to. And what about Conrad? He told me he loved me today... what if I marry him and he begins to resent me? Or I begin to resent him? Isn't it cruel to ask him to live with a woman whom he can't treat as a wife in private? If we divorced as he suggested we could if I wanted, it would seem odd for us to go back to being friends like we are now. Is practicality a good way to start a marriage? Do we take a chance on me being able to love him without feeling guilt every day for the rest of my life?"

Minerva replies, “This is the west, Katherine. Practicality is a necessity. There aren't many women in this part of the world and you would make Conrad a fine wife. There's certainly no reason to feel guilty about it or to think that your love for him would not grow. It sounds like you have a lot to think about, and not a lot of time to make your decision. "

"Yes, and I can't devote the time to it I should, not with the Cowboys out there. He wants to marry at the festival, soon enough to make the town think my son is his. I'm not wise enough to make this choice, Minerva. Thank you for listening," Kate said quietly. "I still want to thank Diana. If I did my own ceremony, would it be acceptable?"

Well, If you find that you need an ear. I will be here for you. Yes I think that it would be wise to perform another ceremony to thank Diana. It does not have to be so elaborate though. If you talk she will listen and perhaps if you listen she will talk." Minerva gives Katherine a hug and moves off the porch. she retrieves clean cloths from home and takes a bath a Gilson's Bath house. She takes her time dressing making sure that her hair and clothes will be pleasing to her new love. Afterward she searches out Nanuet, looking forward to his company and spending time in his strong arms exploring her new feelings.

Once Minerva shows up Nanuet's smile brightens considerably. She waits inside the Lucky Lady, listening to Ruby sing but mostly watching Nanuet as he moves around the room being helpful where he can. At the end of the night, Nanuet offers Minerva his arm, "Ready for our walk? We will take our time walking you home."

Nanuet and Minerva spent an hour leisurely walking around town before he finally dropped her off at her boarding house. He sung the song he serenaded her with only a few nights ago, only this time from the porch rather than from the street below. They held each other for a few moments, neither wanting to separate from the other. A sweet kiss ended the night and each went their separate ways. 

Kate stayed on the porch for a time after Minerva left, then quietly found Jeff Mills to walk her back to the El Parador. No one would notice her slipping off. At the El Parador Kate spent some time sitting downstairs in the Cantina, enjoying the friendly feeling among the patrons. She was feeling a growing tendency to isolate herself, and it wasn't a good thing. 

Finally she went upstairs and spent some time with Ginnie. There was something wrong there as well, but Kate didn't want to push. If in a day or two it was still there, she would see if she could get the girl to talk about it. At the end of a very long Monday Kate finally climbed into bed and laid awake for a long time trying to work through everything before she fell asleep.

Ruby enters the Lucky Lady and walks over to Kevin. "Mr. Tomlinson, so you decided to join us tonight. Glad that you did. I am looking forward to my lessons tomorrow, hopefully there wont' be any emergencies to upset our plans again." "I'm glad to give them, Miss West," he replies, "I look forward to it." Ruby chats amicably with him for a while, then excuses herself to do a set of songs. 

While she is singing she notices Clarisse arrive and Kevin invites her to sit with him. Chester is still at work and hasn't arrived yet so Clarisse accepts. Ruby sings, drinks and chats with the customers, who are happy to have her as she usually doesn't sing on Mondays.

Jake visits Pedro at the El Parador. He chats with him for a while about this and that before asking him about local artisans. "Are there locals that make statues? I would imagine that with wood being scarce there wouldn't be many carvers."   "Si, Senor, not many carvers." Pedro tells him. "Weaving and working with clay or tile are common. Do you seek decoration for the saloon? There are muy hermosa jars and pots from clay. Painted tiles too can be bought." 

"Yes, I am looking for decorations," Jake says and strokes his beard. Jake gets the names of some local families that make attractive items. They chat some more before Pedro excuses himself to attend to the evening crowd at the El Parador. Jake heads back to start his game at the Lucky Lady.

Jake returns from the El Parador nods politely without stopping to Katherine and Minerva who are talking on the porch. "Best if I stay away from those two for a bit," he mumbles to himself.  He greets Ruby at the bar with a hug from behind, obtains a bourbon from Harry and makes his way to Job Kane's Monday regulars. Jake spends the evening playing casually, listening to Ruby and going easy on Job's regular players.

The night is a typical Monday and Jake's game doesn't go very late. Harry has the cleanup under control and Jeff Mills is back but keeping to himself. Jake judges that he is not ready to talk so he lets him be. "Ruby, I'm not ready for bed yet. I'm going to take a walk, maybe keep my eyes and ears open for some information, but mostly just to stretch my legs before bed time."  Ruby is a little suspicious but Jake's expression does not indicate that he is up to something so she doesn't protest. 

"Really," He assures her, "I'll stay out of trouble." Jake leaves by the front door and walks a loop around by the El Parador and back to make sure no one is following him. Satisfied, he continues on his errand to the incomplete church building. 

Jake strolls the empty church frame. It looks very different in the dark, empty of chairs and people. "Not much like the neighborhood temple back in Philadelphia." Arms folded, he stands for a long time looking at the empty space where the Priestess Florencia hangs her tapestries. He looks up at the roof, then side to side before looking back to the empty place in the front. "Seems strange not knowing where to talk to, I was used to having a statue to look at. That is probably stupid too." 

Jake moves his hands to his pockets and takes a step forward. "Was the priestess right? Have you been looking after me? Or am I right and you are a selfish bastard that doesn't really care if I needed your guidance?" A moment passes. "Perhaps we are both right." Jake takes another step forward. "A long time has passed. Well a long time for me anyway. I'm guessing Virginia is away from our parents now, maybe I don't care what happened anymore. No, that's not true, but I know I can go on." 

Silver Jake Cook is quiet again for a few minutes. "Your half sister is creating quite a stir here in Promise City. Her and a bunch of the others of your kind seem to have a perverse interest in this pathetic little town. I can't quite figure what to make of it, or what to do." He laughs, "No, don't send me a dream. We already have a bunch of dreamers running amok like lunatics trying to do the gods will." Jake looks around the empty church. "I'm not even sure why I came tonight." 

He shakes his head. "Look, I'm going to try to figure this out myself. I don't really care how many people Aphrodite has going about berserk in love. I just figure when it's all done the town folks ought to be able to still live their lives here, raise their kids, run their little businesses, and have some entertainment in the saloons when the day is over. Lots more people shouldn't need to die to get there." Jake's hand unconsciously brushes his Peacemaker. "So if I should get into trouble... you know, I mean after all Ares is involved....." 

Jake turns and walks towards the doorway. "You know, this town could use an icon to Hermes. Seems a crime that it doesn't have one. I'll be damned if I'll let the vigilance committee own it though. Still, I think I'll look into that." As he steps into the street he says, "Seems to me it would do this town some good."  Jake does not look back as he walks casually to the Lucky Lady. Standing outside he says to himself, "Home. It still seems unnatural." He let's himself in through the locked front door and locks it up after him. He bids Harry good night and goes upstairs to his room. He enters without knocking.

Ruby breathes a sigh of relief once the night is over. There was tension in the air and it seemed to nag at her, even when she tried to push it aside. Things needed to be made right, but she didn't know how to do it.  Ruby drops her clothes to the floor and chooses a mostly clean shirt of Jake's, taking a deep breath of the musky scent before sliding into it. She pulls her long hair down and brushes it thoroughly before having a small bourbon nightcap. 

She opens all the windows, letting the cool evening breeze fill the room. Soon enough it would be hot and open windows wouldn't give any relief. But for now it was very enjoyable on her mostly bare skin. The white window and bed curtains waved in the breeze and it swirled the scent of her red flowers from Jake around the room. They were almost dead, all except for the perfect red rose from her dream. She picks it up and runs it across her face before placing it back on the table. She lays in bed, wondering where Jake is, knowing she wouldn't sleep without him next to her. She stares at her ring and smiles, knowing she would never take it off by choice. 

Finally Jake enters the room. She watches him start to get undressed. "Where did you go baby?" she asks curiously, stretching her long legs as she speaks.   "I needed some time to think, a sort of praying in my own way. Nothing you need to be worried about. Jake is just trying to find his way through everything that is happening." He smiles a reassuring kind of smile. "No, the answers to all my questions didn't come down from the sky. Nor did I expect them to, or want them that way. I'll know what to do when I am needed." 

Some of his habits never change. Lately though he has changed his habit of hanging his Peacemaker alone on his bedpost. For the past several days he has been hanging both his pistols there. That done he climbs into the bed with his girl.  Ruby immediately cuddles up to Jake, putting her nose to his neck and letting him wrap his arms around her. She reaches up and starts twirling her finger in his thick brown hair.  "So," she says sleepily, "You never asked me what happened..."

"Um, what do you mean what happened? Did I miss something?" Jake replies, looking down at the wild red hair covering his chest. "My story, about the prince and the girl. You never asked."  "Ah," Jake replies, "So what happened?"  Ruby smiles and cuddles closer and yawns as she speaks quietly, "They fell in love, he made her his princess and they lived happily ever after."   "I like a happy ending." Jake says in a very quiet voice. "Me too." She gives Jake a soft sleepy kiss, "I love you Jacob Cook." Ruby is asleep before she realizes that Jake hasn't answered, but fallen asleep too.

Chester spends most of the flight watching over the prisoners. When Berg relieves him, he takes a peek out the window. "This is an amazing view, Mr. Schmidt. I can see why you became an aeronaut. How long are we going to be up here? I'm a bit nervous leaving my friends behind." "Not long, Herr Deputy. We will give these men to the Rangers and then we can go home, ja?"  He replies, "Yep."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 197, “Learning New Things“, Tuesday, March 28th, 1882, 7:30 AM *

Ruby wakes and a smile comes to her face when she sees Jake sleepily staring at her. “Morning baby, do you still love me today?” Ruby asks softly, her first words of the day husky. “Of course,” Jake replies, kissing her forehead before letting his eyes fall shut again. Ruby lays content in his arms for a while but finally she decides to get up. 

She prepares for the day quietly so she doesn’t wake Jake. She puts on a light white top and skirt, not sure what she should wear for her lessons. She messily pulls half her hair back as usual before placing the olive leaf pendant back on. She doesn’t waste thoughts on the days events which come back to her when she puts the necklace on. She leaves a note for Jake, then kisses her sleeping companion before heading downstairs. 

Grabbing some breakfast on the way out, Ruby casually meanders her way to the former Trail Dust Saloon while eating a muffin. She notices as she walks that the air still feels heavy and it seems everywhere she goes people’s emotions are exaggerated, passionate discussions and arguments being heard everywhere. 

She knocks on the door and Kevin is waiting for her. “Morning Miss West, how are you today?” She gives him a bright smile, “Very well, thank you. And you may call me Ruby.” He replies, “And you can call me Kevin then, it’s only fair.” “Agreed,” Ruby responds. “So, where do we practice?” “We need somewhere with space, I was thinking that we could ride out of town. Might feel good to get away.”  Ruby agrees and Kevin gathers up the equipment while she wanders around the old saloon. “Where is the Judge?” she asks curiously. “Breakfast,” he answers. 

The head to the El Parador where they take Ruby and Jake’s horses out. They find an area not too far out of town and Kevin unpacks the gear. “I wasn’t sure what to wear,” Ruby laughs, “Hope this is ok.” “Should be fine, you won’t have any restrictions with that outfit,” he laughs with a raised eyebrow. Ruby has a brief moment of embarrassment but it quickly passes when Kevin hands her a rapier. Ruby looks at it quizzically, “This is a REAL sword, not a fencing thingies..” He laughs, “You mean a foil? No it’s not. It’s easier, although maybe not as safe, to learn with the real thing. Besides, I have a feeling you know how to handle dangerous situations, and perhaps what you really want to learn is this,” he says swinging the rapier through the air with a swoosh, “And not how to fence.” 

Kevin begins by giving Ruby a brief history of the ‘Art of Defense’ but he can see she grows bored quickly. He then launches into teaching her how to hold the rapier, the tactics of advancing and retreating, and the position of on guard and how to properly lunge. He takes particular care to make sure her feet are positioned properly which makes Ruby laugh. "If I really get into a swordfight I'm going to be worried about getting stabbed, not my feet!" Kevin proceeds to explain the importance of positioning again. 

Ruby picks the sport up quickly but Kevin is still in no danger as it is obvious he is extremely good, easily blocking and dodging out of the way. They spar until sweat forms on them and Ruby finally tires. They chat for a while while having some beverages before deciding to head back to town.   They return the horses to the stables and Ruby thanks Kevin for the lesson. “You still have much to learn Miss West, so I expect to see you again soon for more lessons.” Ruby squeezes his arm, “I will see you tomorrow then. Thank you!” With that she bounces off, back to the Lucky Lady.

Ruby finds Jake, who is impatiently waiting for her return. "Got your note, how was your lesson?" Jake asks. "Let's just say you shouldn't piss me off when I have a sword in my hand," Ruby giggles. "It was fine. I need more lessons and Kevin is willing to give them so I think I'll be seeing him tomorrow." Jake nods. "I thought we could do some shooting practice and I had Maria make us some lunch to bring with us. You feel up to it or are you too worn out from your lesson?" Ruby smiles and moves her hair from one shoulder to the other with a flip of her head, "I'm never too worn out to spend time with you. Let's go." 

They ride out to their normal spot where they spend a few hours practicing, chatting lightly, eating then being lazy in the sun. Jake notes that Ruby's skin is starting to brown rather than burn, which seems odd given her fair complexion. They ride back to town slowly, both seemingly slightly more relaxed than they have been of late. Ruby spends the afternoon practicing new songs and dancing and chatting with Hoover about ideas for the festival. 

She also spends some time making signs to hang around town. The signs read: "Come be a part of the festival! All types of entertainers needed and welcome. Please see Ruby West at the Lucky Lady Thursday afternoon between the hours of 1-4pm." When she is finished making them Harry offers to hang them around town. Jake spends the afternoon lazily watching Ruby.

Kate was very quiet the next morning, going about her business and hoping to keep from being noticed. Dorita served her another large breakfast which she ate without complaint before going upstairs to spend a few hours with her mentor. Ginnie was quiet as well, but she was absorbed in the books with more fervor than before, if that was possible. 

Afterward Kate spent the morning finalizing her plans for the children's activates at the festival. A visit with Mr. Winston at the land office confirmed that she could set up anywhere on the land just behind the last plots in town. She decided on the area they usually rode through to get the ranch, since she was familiar with it. She dropped a copy of her plans off at Miss Florencia's boarding house, then went over to the newspaper office. 

"Good morning, Mr. Chumbley. I thought you might be interested in this for your paper, although you may want to wait to run it until you have all the events." The halfling looked it over quickly. "Thank you, Mrs. Kale!" he said with only a bit less than his usual excitement. "I've been worried about getting a schedule out before the festival. We want to make sure everyone knows what's happening, and I'll probably be able to get a twelve pager covering everything beside the papers I'll print for sale during! It's so exciting, isn't it?" 

"Yes, of course. I'll see you at the next Merchant's Association meeting. I'm sure you'll be covering it, and I must begin to pay my dues. I'd like to have some influence if the town incorporates. You understand." "Yes, indeed I do, Mrs. Kale." "In fact, I wonder if you might have some back issues of your Tombstone papers with stories about the meetings? I would be interested in seeing some of what they've done in the past." "I might have a few, I can look them up for you if you want to stop by again in a few days." "Thank you. I'll see you again soon, I'm sure," Kate said quickly before Chumbley could go on. "I must go. Thank you."

When Kate returned to the El Parador, Dorita sat her down with a generous lunch and said, "You eat that, then you come to kitchen. Your house almost ready, I can't make sure you eat always. You asked to learn to cook, so you come learn." Kate smiled despite herself. Making messes in the kitchen would be better than trying not to think, and Dorita was a delight. She managed to get most of the food down, then followed orders. 

The first thing Dorita did when she entered the kitchen was to tie a large apron around her. "You will make mess. Apprentices always do. Now we cook." Over the next two hours Kate learned some of the very basics of breakfast. Hard-boiling eggs, frying bacon, and toasting bread without burning it. Once it was clear Kate had the aptitude for cooking if not the experience, they moved on to scrambled eggs and omelets with cheese and vegetables. 

"I wish I could stay here tonight instead of going to the Lady," Kate said after a while. "Why you say that? You play piano there, always make you happy to play." "Usually it would, but.... well, Ruby and I had a disagreement and I'd rather not worry about it today. But I suppose I must go." 
Dorita watched her with a sharp eye all through the lesson. After it was over the elven woman said, "Now, you go up to your room and rest. You need plenty of rest." 

"I'm really not tired, Dorita." Kate lifted her hand with the ring on it. "This helps keep me from getting tired and sick."   "Hmph. Grandfather not woman. He think that ring fix everything, but you still have to take care of yourself. And sometimes head need rest too. I check on you in a little while and you better be resting."  "Yes Dorita," Kate said and kissed the woman on the cheek before she went up to her room to take Dorita's 'advice.' 

A few minutes after Kate retired to her room Dorita strode into the Lucky Lady and right up to Ruby where she was sitting with Jake sharing a whiskey.  "You come to El Parador now," she said bluntly. "Kate sad today and needs her friend. She say you disagree, but I know when it more than disagreement. When she no want to come here, it more than disagreement. We go now and fix."

"Dorita, I'm not sure that's a good idea right..." Ruby hasn't finished her statement when Dorita grabs her by the arm and starts pulling her out of her chair, "Hey..." she protests but Dorita insists, "You two foolish, like children. You two fix. I no see sad faces around here. Kate sad face, you sad face, everyone sad face," she said pulling her towards the door, "You fix NOW." 

Ruby looks over her shoulder desperately at Jake who just shrugs and chuckles as Dorita pulls her away.  Dorita continues to drag Ruby through the streets and to the El Parador, up the stairs and right to Kate's room. She doesn't knock she just opens the door and pushes Ruby in. She sticks her head in. "You two fix, you no come out until you fix." The door slams behind Ruby hitting her in the butt as it does. She turns to the door and tries the knob but it is locked. Ruby shakes her head and the corners of her lips rise. Dorita is just like the mother I never had. Not sure if that is a good thing or not. 

Ruby rubs her butt as she walks slowly into the room and sits on the edge of the bed. She glances at Kate, who has a look of shock on her face at the intrusion. "I think we are stuck in here for a while."  Kate shuffled herself on the bed until she was sitting up against the headboard. She had been half-asleep when Dorita pushed Ruby through the door. She blinked a few times and said, "I suppose we are." Silence stretched between them as Kate tried to figure out what to say.

Ruby continues to sit, looking around the cramped room. It had been a while since she was here and it looked different with the addition of Ginnie's belongings.  Finally Ruby stands and walks to the window. She looks down to the street. I could climb out, she thinks, but it might look funny being daylight... No, she knew she was stuck. Dorita would only come and get her anyway. The uncomfortable silence continues to hang in the air until Ruby speaks, still looking out the window. 
"Where's Ginnie?"

"In Mr. Gonzales' room. She's been quiet since we came back from Greece to talk to the High Priest. Something's on her mind but she doesn't seem ready to talk yet." The silence stretched again until Kate could barely stand it. "I know you don't want to talk about it, but no one explained very well about the influence in town yesterday. Maybe because we don't truly understand it ourselves. But one thing I know is you are different. Aphrodite asked you to make a choice. You made it, and you've found happiness in it. We could all do with accepting more love in our life. I think you are not touched, or at least touched lightly by the influence because you have voluntarily given yourself to the goddess. There is no need. 

I don't believe there is any malice intended by Aphrodite's priestess. She is zealous in a good cause, but it cannot be right to unknowingly and unwillingly move people away from the gods they revere and toward another. I felt two things out at the ranch with Jake yesterday. You already know what one was. The other, buried underneath it was absolute terror. Just yesterday morning I found out what could be happening, and I will not be controlled by servants of the gods, not again! Not ever again," she added quietly.

“Greece? When did you go to Greece?” Ruby looks back over her shoulder at Kate. “Look, I don’t see the point in saying things over and over. You’re right, I AM different. But I don’t feel any different like everyone else keeps saying they feel. It seems like everyone around me is going crazy. Minerva telling me I’m repulsive, Minerva and Nanuet falling for each other so quickly, you and… what happened. I just don’t know how you and Jake could do that to me, Kate. You really hurt me because I trust you. I never trust anyone for this exact reason. And even if I want to trust both of you, how can I?” 

Ruby flops back in the chair near the window and pulls her feet up underneath herself. Then she stares right at Kate, “It’s not like you, I realize that.” Ruby is quiet for a long moment. “But where is the proof of this priestess interfering with other people’s gods? Everyone places blame on her, but what is she doing? How does everyone know it’s her?

"We don't," Kate said simply. "We have only what we have seen and heard. The Priestess is a theory, but it is our only lead. It could be wrong, but we won't know unless we try to find out. And if we don't try and it is right.... it could be too late.  This is what I have seen. In Mr. Gonzales rooms and in Mother Jimenez’s house, I felt very different, as if my head had been stuffed with wool until I walked in. All these turbulent emotions I'd been having calmed. They were still there, but they no longer interfered with my ability to think. 

I have seen that while I was wearing the pendant, Conrad has bouts of jealousy so bad I was afraid of him. I did not have it yesterday, and he was himself. I had to trick Sonoma into leaving the ranch. She tried to run away from Mother Jimenez’s house, and the woman is her mentor. Even being in town seemed almost painful to her. That stopped once she got to Mr. Gonzalez's rooms, and she now has a bracelet from the Priest of Zeus that will stop any gods unwanted influence, and she has been herself since. 

We don't know that it's the work of Aphrodite's priestess. But heightened emotions, increased feelings of desire, jealously, these are all Aphrodite's area of influence. It is the logical place to start looking.  As for the incident with Jake... I may not be very experienced but I spent plenty of time flirting with men. One thing I know, telling them it's strange and wrong to be attracted to them is not a way to attract them. Neither is immediately trying to figure out what in the world could be so drastically wrong to make you want him when you never would have considered it before.   Nanuet said Jake was wearing your pendant. I think when worn by you it works as it should. Perhaps on someone it wasn't made for, it goes a little crazy. I don't know."

Ruby fingers the pendant around her neck as Kate speaks. She is quiet, thinking over all Kate has told her. "I haven't felt any of that. I haven't seen any of that, except for Minerva, but how well do we really know her anyway? She should be the expert on all this god stuff. She's the one who led the ceremony that gave us these pendants. She says it was her wearing her pendant that made her go nuts." 

"But I'll tell you, I'm not about to go pissing off a goddess, especially one that has given me what I want after all this time. You don't understand, I've had no family, I've been so lonely, always alone, my whole life. That is all different now. Jake loves me and I love him. I have friends, people who care about me..." her voice trails off and she shakes her head, looking out the window again. "And I'll do what I have to, to make sure it doesn't change." 

Ruby sighs, "And no matter what the reason is, it still hurts me to hear you say you... hear you say what you are saying about Jake. And you're wrong about what you just said to me, some men are very attracted to a woman saying it's wrong to want them.  So all the rest of you think this is true. What are you... we... supposed to do about it then?"

Kate answers, "No one's saying you should stop honoring Aphrodite. Ruby, I would honor her just for making you so happy, and I have.... doubts... about gods. And I'm not asking you not to feel hurt, you should feel what you feel. I only ask that you remember that I do love you, and I wouldn't never try to hurt you that way. I would leave Promise City first. And I wouldn't want a man who thought it was attractive that I was disturbed by my feelings," Kate finished with a shudder. 

"To be honest, I don't know what we should, or what we can do about it. But I do think we must be aware. The priests of the other gods, except for the Norse priest, have all been returned to their right minds. Hopefully they will tend their congregations again. It should help."  Ruby kept quiet about her involvement with the priestess. She wasn't sure who she could trust with it, she wasn't even sure she could trust Jake at this point.  Ruby starts tugging at her hair, "You said earlier something about being controlled by the servants of the gods... what does that mean?"

Kate closed her eyes for a moment and took a deep breath. "I... It was a long time ago." Kate was quiet again for a minute. "When I was a little girl my father went to the war. My mother is French, and she attended church only because it made my father happy. After he left she kept taking us, but more and more she was uncomfortable and after a few months she stopped. 

Then the priests started visiting. Maman would cry after they left, and we all came to hate them. They would talk to Henry and I and tell us that our mother was a wicked woman, how we were abominations in the eyes of the gods, how Papa would be punished for marrying a wizard woman. Maman doesn't know the first thing about magic, but being French was enough to condemn her in their eyes. It just kept getting worse. I doubt they would have cared if Papa had not been influential, but we were a known family and I think they were very concerned we 'set a good example.' 

One day they walked into the nursery where Henry and I were playing. This horrible woman had my baby brother in her arms and Maman was in the door, screaming at them. Henry got in front of me in the corner, trying to keep them away. One of them pushed him and grabbed me... They would have taken us away." Kate stopped and swallowed as her voice went hoarse. "We had already lost our Papa, barely old enough to understand he might not come home, and then they wanted to take our Mother away from us too." 

She blinked and tears fell from her eyes. "Matthias, our butler, and a friend of the family came in then, both armed. They threatened the priests, I really think they would have shot them if they had tried to take us out of the house. I don't remember much after that. Just clinging to Henry and to Maman, and crying. Screaming nightmares for weeks. They tried to control us, not with magic, but nonetheless they tried to make us do their will. And I won't let anyone do that to me again, Ruby." She choked back a sob. "I just can't."

Ruby comes over and sits next to Kate on the bed, letting her friend rest her head on her shoulder. "Don't worry Kate, we won't let anyone control us, not clerics or wizards or mentors or friends or lovers. We are not meant to be used like that," she says, stroking Kate's long brown hair. 

Ruby sits quietly and lets Kate cry it out. Now she knew why Kate had hated the gods and it was certainly a good reason. She must have been struggling with this all day yesterday... thinks Ruby. 
"I don't know what to do either. It's hard for me because I don't feel it like the rest of you do. Maybe she is forgetting about me again," Ruby tries to act lighthearted but Kate senses it isn't a joke. "I'll keep my eyes open when I can."

Kate pulled back a bit so she could look in Ruby's eyes. "Exactly the opposite, Ruby. She has not forgotten you, how could she?" She stopped to push a bit of hair out of Ruby's face. "That you don't feel it is a mark of how special you are, how confident she if of you. You don't need a nudge to do her work, you do it as naturally as you breathe.  Keep our eyes open is all any of us can really do. I'll do the same." 

She took a handkerchief off the bedside table and wiped her eyes. "There's something else I'd like to tell you, of a personal nature, but you must not tell Jake. If you don't want to keep secrets from him I'll keep it to myself. But don't worry, it's not about Jake, I just don't want him to know just now. Not Nanuet or Chester either. It's rather a woman thing."

Ruby looks away from Kate, and she starts tugging on her hair again before looking down at the ring on her finger. "I want to be here for you Kate, I really do, but I just can't lie to Jake, I can't. We can't have any secrets between us. I don't have to tell him whatever you tell me but if he asks me..." Ruby's voice trails off and she turns her gaze back to Kate. "What could it be that you don't want Jake to know, anyway? If it's woman stuff he probably won't want to know."

Kate states, “'Ruby, if Jake manages to ask you about this, he deserves to know," Kate laughed. "Now especially you probably think it was very strange for me to be wanting to honor a god at all, but for whatever reasons Diana looked kindly on me. I got to say goodbye to Tom, something I needed very much. But there was something more. 

Diana is the goddess of the moon, the hunt," Kate paused, flushing a bit. "And fertility. Thanks to her, come December I'll be giving birth to Tom's son."  Ruby sat in stunned silence. A million thoughts ran through her head and tried to escape her lips but she kept all the thoughts inside, trying to straighten them out. Finally she said, "That's horrible news, Kate. I'm so sorry."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 198, “Together for Dinner“,  Monday, March 27th, 1882, 8:00 PM *

The zeppelin arrives at the outskirts of San Carlos just after sundown. Waiting for Chester and the others are a few men wearing badges. On Schmidt's orders sandbags are tied to the aircraft, holding it down on the ground. Berg, Schmidt, Chester, and the prisoners exit. An older man with a mustache walks over to the group. "Which one of you is Marshall Berg? I'm Captain Burt Mossman of the Arizona Rangers." 

Berg comes forward and shakes hands with the man. "I'm Mitchell Berg. This is my deputy, Chester Martin and our pilot, Hans Schmidt. And these are the prisoners, Riff 'Alabama' McNally and Ambrose Gamlin. Here's the paperwork from Judge Isby." Mossman looks over the pages, "Everything looks to be in order. Let's get these guys to the jail for the night. Follow me, gentlemen." Chester and Berg take the arms of Riff and Ambrose. The Rangers surround them, weapons drawn, and escort them to the town jail. Once they drop off the prisoners, the Rangers show the men from Promise City the hotel they'll be staying at for the night. Schmidt explains, "I cannot fly when it is dark. Landmarks would be too hard to see. We'll get aloft early tomorrow morning." The group retires to a nearby saloon to swap stories and to give advice to Berg and Chester. 

The next morning, Berg, Chester, and Schmidt say their goodbyes to Mossman and the other rangers. Chester says, "Glad that the prisoner transfer went without a hitch. But I'll be glad to get back to town, just the same." Berg says, "Yep. I hope the cowboys haven't caused too much trouble for Helen while we were gone. Mr. Schmidt, are you ready to cast off?"   "Ja, Herr Marshall." He calls out to the rangers, "Please release the lines now. Danke." 

Back in Promise City, Kate has just told Ruby about her condition and Ruby has given her condolences stating, “That's horrible news, Kate. I'm so sorry."   "I'm not," Kate said stoutly. "For five years all I wanted was a child. I've been so afraid that I wasn't... that I couldn't. I want this baby, Ruby, despite all the hardships that will come with him."

Ruby exclaims, "Kate, think about this for a minute. You're not living the pampered life of an easterner anymore. This is the West and maybe you haven't considered all the hardships that can come with this. How are you going to make money taking care of a child? How are you going to protect this child? Especially with all the dangers we have been facing." Ruby stands and moves over to the window again. "Unless you are planning to move back east, which may be your only option."

Kate answers, "I've been thinking about it for a week now. I have partners at the ranch who can help take up the slack. The school will be a difficulty, but there's no reason I can't teach for the next few months at least. Once it becomes obvious, well.... Let's say my reputation will likely suffer.   Mr. Gonzales has given me some help with the protection. A ring that protects the baby from harm, and keeps me from getting very tired or having morning sickness. In fact, I think the ring might have saved me yesterday. The Cowboys shot my horse out from under me, but I think they might have been aiming for me. And there is ah... another option."

"Katherine Kale," Ruby spins to face Kate again, "If you really want this child like you say you do, you won't rely on a ring for protection. What if it fails to work? No one can guarantee that it will forever or even that it will when you really need it! And if something happened you'd never forgive yourself." Ruby stops her little rant.   "What do you mean, there is another option? If you are pregnant like you say you are the only option for you is to have it."

Kate answers, "You're right, I can't depend on only the ring. But I also can't depend on being able to walk up to Johnny Ringo and say 'Please can you wait to carry out your insane grudge until I've given birth?' The best way to protect him is to make the threat stop. And I'm not abandoning all of you, that's not an option. The other option.... Last week I told Conrad. I thought he should have the chance to start staying away from me, to avoid the suspicion of having fathered my baby. Yesterday we went out to talk things over, and he asked me to marry him."

Ruby again sits in the chair, slowly. "This news just gets worse and worse. You're not going to tell me you're dying too, are you?" Ruby graps the sides of the chair with a tight grip. "You're not going to marry him, are you? I mean, that's a horrible reason to get married. You'll regret it, Kate. Unless..." Ruby pauses, "No, forget it." 

"Listen, marrying Conrad might make things easier for you in some ways but why would you want to do that to yourself? You were free and now you are tying yourself down, to a baby... a husband... this town.  Conrad seems like a nice guy and all... but.. but.. I can't even believe that you believe any of this for a minute. It's not like the sensible Katherine Kale."

Kate walked over and knelt on the floor next to the chair. "Ruby, I'm not like you, fond of going from place to place, moving along when you get tired. I came here to live and be a part of this place. I welcome those ties. I haven't made any decisions about Conrad yet, except to go with him to the costume ball at the festival. 

It has been strange, believing it so easily. Perhaps because Storm told me I was pregnant, and I trust her. Perhaps because Dorita believes it and she seems to have a talent for knowing. I'm just barely beginning to feel a little different, but I'll know for certain in a few days. I admit, I haven't felt very sensible lately."

"It was only a week ago, wasn't it? It would be way too early to feel different." Ruby looks down at Kate and sighs. "However this whole thing came to be doesn't matter. If it really is true, well, I'm sure you'll find a way to deal with it. You might be better off staying here and letting Dorita take care of you." Ruby places her hand on Kate's. "Jake and I will do what we can, which I doubt is really much." She laughs, "At least we won't be the center of the Vigilance Committee's anger anymore. Well, if you don't marry Conrad that is. I suppose that was very gentlemanly of him to ask.  Of course, you'll have to stop working at the Lucky Lady but I'm sure you planned on that anyway."

Kate says, "The only thing you and Jake need to do is keep on being my friends. I won't ask you to baby sit, I promise. I'm not sure how gentlemanly of Conrad it was to ask. I know him well enough to know he has his own motives. His mother wasn't married when she had him, and he knows how hard it can be to grow up with the stigma. But he also told me he loves me yesterday, I'm sure he's not blind to the advantages of making me off limits to any other man while he tries to win me. I'm sure I don't know what he sees in me, but he sees something. And why would I have to stop working? Well, after he comes, yes, but I'll be fine for many months yet."

"I think having a big fat baby belly is enough to keep most men off limits Kate." Ruby said without a hint of humor in her voice. "Well, I don't know what Conrad is up to either, I don't know him well at all except that he is a gambler and most gamblers are absolute scoundrels." Ruby smiles and shrugs. "You're going to have to figure that one out on your own. Maybe he really does love you. More importantly the question you have to figure out is if you love him." 

"You haven't been around too many pregnant people, have you? The time will soon come where you won't want to be standing on your feet at 1 AM serving drinks. Trust me, I know. Mommies don't work in saloons for a reason."  "Oh, and you could ask all you want. I don't baby sit and I don't kid sit either. That's just bad news for me and the kid."

"Ruby dear, I love you but there was a reason I wasn't going to ask you," she said suddenly laughing. "I'll deal with this one day at a time. For now just don't say anything to the boys. We need them focused on the Cowboy Gang. A lot of the people in the El Parador know because they knew what this ring meant. Otherwise just Conrad and Miss Florencia know. I wouldn't have told her, but she guessed on her own."

Ruby says, "Yes, Miss Florencia seems to be very observant.  Don't forget Kate, if Jake asks me I can't and won't lie to him. Seems that they are going to find out soon enough anyway. You only have about 4 months of freedom left before everyone figures it out." Ruby starts to stand and offers Kate a hand to help her off the floor. "Now, think Dorita will let us out of here? I'm starving. Unless you have more news for me..."

"No, no more news. Thank goodness. Like I said, if Jake thinks to ask I'll be surprised, and I won't blame you for answering honestly. I'll bet if we try it Dorita has already opened it. I wouldn't be surprised if she was outside the door listening," she laughed.  "I'm hungry too. Always lately, but I think that's more from starving myself for months than anything else."

"You did get pretty skinny there for a while. Eating is good. And fun. But not as fun as drinking. Let's go get some dinner." Ruby grabs Kate by the arm and starts dragging her out. The door is, as suspected, now open.  They make their way over to the Lucky Lady .

Earlier, while Ruby was getting yelled at by Dorita, Jake made another stop at Pierre's gun shop. He makes some friendly conversation before he says, "Listen, I was thinking about what you said yesterday and it comes to my mind that this thing with Ringo is coming to a head, probably here in Promise City. I know I said it yesterday but I want to say it again.  Is there any way to get through Ringo‘s magical protection?”  Pierre replies, “Well yes, those stolen Henry rifle shells would have done exactly that." 

Jake says, “If there is any way you can get more of that special ammunition of yours, well, some of folks would be mighty appreciative. Folks lives might actually depend on it. So the faster you could acquire more, and the more you can acquire, the better.  Could you make any?"    

Pierre says, "You'd have to ask a more powerful wizard that I. I'm afraid that I am very specialized in my abilities, basically magical ammunition, and only the simple ones at that. I've heard that some wizards can enchant clothing, essentially create magical armor not unlike those used by the knights of old. That might be your best option." 

“Any chance you could get some?” Jake asks,   Pierre nods in understanding. "Not any time soon.  I am working on it Mr. Cook, but these things take time. Magical items are illegal in the United States and I cannot just send a letter or telegram to connections in Mexico or France without risk of being discovered.    There's a guy down in Mexico who specializes in those, in fact, he's the man who made that Hand Cannon for Curly Bill. Your employee Jeff Mills knows him. But that's over 300 miles away and most of it across open desert. It would take you the better part of a week to travel there each way."  "Good, keep doing what you can," Jake replies, sticking his hands in his pockets. "I'll stop by later in the week to see how that is coming along then."

Tuesday started early with Nanuet. He did some work in the grove as the sun rose to greet him. He noticed Ruby at the stables with the newcomer who had been with the judge. Tomlinson I think I heard someone say his name was he thought. He didn't think much about it but made a mental note. He spent the rest of the day helping Minerva with festival chores. Once his hunger pangs got the best of him he and Minerva headed to the Lucky Lady for dinner and to see their friends.

The zeppelin makes it back to its home before darkness falls. Chester and Berg ride back to the office. Helen Barker is sitting behind the desk. "Evening Mitch, Chester. How was the trip?"   Berg says, "It went smoothly. Arcade's zeppelin was a great help. We had no problems with the cowboys. Riff and Ambrose should be on the way to Prescott now. I guess things were quiet around here?" 

Helen replies, "You guess right. Not a peep. Eduardo is still at Mother Jimenez's. Not much change there."   Berg says, "I'll go see him later. Go home and get some rest, you too, Chester. I'll hold down the fort tonight. Chester, go to the Promise City hotel and get some dinner for me, please." "Sure thing, Mitch. Goodnight Helen." "Goodnight, gents." Chester gets the food for Berg, then heads to his room and changes. Then goes down to the main room for dinner.

Kate and Ruby arrive at the Lucky Lady where they find Jake, Nanuet, Minerva and Chester all waiting for them.  Chester says, "Evening, you two. How've you been? Me and Berg got the prisoners over to the Arizona Rangers, so they should be at the prison by now."  Nanuet says, "That is pretty quick Chet. Guess there was no trouble?"   He replies, "Nope. None at all." 

Kate interjects, "Well, it's good to hear something went smoothly for you Marshals. You've been having a rough time of it."  He replies, "Yeah, we have. Does anyone know how Eduardo is?"  Kate says, "I haven't heard specifically, but he is under the care of two priests. I think if he weren't going to pull though, we would have heard already. Likely he just needs some time to rest."  "I'm going to visit him tomorrow. He is at Mother Jiminez's House. Someone said she was a witch!" Ruby fakes acting shocked.  Chester says, ""A witch? Here in Promise City. Unbelievable." "She's a druid actually," Kate said, smiling at Ruby's silliness. "Just another kind of priestess really. And Sonoma's mentor. She is very wise, but of course she has her own way of looking at things."  He shakes his head.  

Nanuet states, "Yes, we had druids among my people. Please let me know when you are going tomorrow, I would like to go with you and see if there is anything I can do to be of assistance."  "I will. I have a busy day, meetings with a few people, but I'll try to find you before I leave." Ruby rolls her eyes, "Hey, it's hard having such a full social calendar!"  Chester adds, “I'll go see Eduardo tomorrow, then. Let him get rest. And all that for a distraction. I'd love to get Ringo in my sights." 

Nanuet is happy to see his friends arrive at the Lucky Lady as he was concerned when he and Minerva arrived and they weren't around.  "Come, sit with us and have dinner" Nanuet says with a wide grin. "Maria is making chicken tonight and biscuits. I love her biscuits" he says as he stuffs one in his mouth, crumbs falling to the floor around him. Ruby laughs at Nanuet and shakes her head. "We can't take you anywhere!"   Nanuet continues to eat heartily as he talks. He however abstains from alcohol and is instead drinking iced tea.

Ruby asks, "Has anyone gotten their costumes yet for the ball?"  Nanuet's face turns red as he answers Ruby's question. "Hmm... knew I forgot something. I think I might be going as an Indian, I have that costume already."    Kate says, "I'll have mine in a few days. Conrad telegraphed the theater where is mother works. They are sending a few things to choose from."    Ruby says, "There you go, Nanuet, maybe Conrad has a costume for you." 

"Nanuet could go as a member of the Vigilance Committee," Kate teased. "I'm sure we could find you a dull suit. You could look down your nose at everyone and decry their debauchery."  “Hmmm... well it would certainly be out of character for me. I am still itching from borrowing Mr. Jake's suit!"  Ruby laughs hysterically. "But I'm quite sure Minerva appreciated the effort." 

Nanuet then says, "Yes, I guess I will have to see what Conrad has. Do you have any idea what costume you are wearing Minerva?"  Minerva who has been listening intently smiles and winks. "It's a secret!" she says.  "Secret, secret! We'll see if our men can reconize us in our costumes!" 
Jake replies, "Darling, if I can see your eyes or your...," he lets his eyes wander, "Ahem, other assets, I'll know it's you."  Ruby giggles. "We'll see."

Ruby then  exclaims, "Chet! It's good to see you! Glad the transfer went well. Oh before I forget!" Ruby jumps up from the table and runs upstairs.  Once she returns she offers Chester a fine cigar. "We forgot, Jake and I bought this for you in Tombstone, as a congrats for making Marshal."  Chester says, "Thanks, Ruby. You too, Jake. It smells nice. I'll save this for after dinner."  Maria brings their dinners out to the table and everyone starts eating heartily.

Kate says, "Oh, Chester, you weren't hear yesterday to get caught up on everyone's news. Conrad and I, Nanuet and Minerva had some trouble with the Cowboy Gang yesterday." Kate went on to describe to Chester what had happened as briefly as she could without leaving out anything of importance.  Chester says, "I hope Conrad's OK. You got really lucky out there. I don't know how they found you, though."

After a few moments Kate began to notice Jeff Mills standing a bit behind the table, listening intently. When she finished explaining she turned and said, "Jeff, is something wrong?"  "Mrs. K... Kate," he began, looking uncomfortable. "I saw you getting in the carriage yesterday, and after it pulled away, I saw Deputy Sheriff Hunter follow you out of town. So I followed him. He took off after he realized you were just having a picnic, and I headed back for town another way. I should have warned you, or at least stayed around and kept a watch. I'm sorry."   "Jeff, there's nothing to be sorry for," Kate said quietly. "You thought the danger was past, and if you had been seen I'm sure there would have been questions. Everything came out all right in the end."

Chester says, "I need to stop by the lumberyard soon. Neil is fixing up my blueprints for the stage and giving me an idea on how much wood we'll need."  Minerva exclaims, "You haven't started yet? The stage is an important part of the festival."  "I know, Minerva. It'll get done. Hey Jeff, are you free to help me build this thing? Nanuet, can you help me too?"  Chester says, "I wouldn't have it any other way Chet. Just let me know where to be and I'll be there."

"Yes, Jeff, don't feel too badly, everyone is ok." Ruby quickly changes the subject. "Oh! I need to see Neil too! You know, to negotiate the lumber... Ah, so much to do..." Ruby shakes her head. She avoids the glance Jake gives her when she mentions seeing Neil.  "Alright, enough chit chat. Some of us have jobs to do," she rolls her eyes. "Come on, honey," she pulls Jake up. "The rest of you feel free to stay and hear me sing. Or you can leave your money with Jake if you'd prefer," she winks.  

Nanuet states, "Never did get the hang of poker, I think I just take my usual spot and keep an eye on things."  Chester says, "Well, deal me in there, Jake."  "Of course, Chet. Come on and have a seat." Jake amicably greets all his players for the evening. Again, Jake takes it pretty easy on Job's players, not wanting to scare anyone away in his absence.  Nanuet finds himself drawn to the table and Jake has to warn him about standing over players while there are cards in play. He sits with Minerva where he can see the room and watch Ruby perform.

Ruby sings her little heart out, and in a romantic gesture, she sings the song she taught Nanuet while Kate plays the piano, so Nanuet and Minerva can dance. Surprisingly a few other couples join them on the dance floor so Ruby continues with more love songs for a bit. It seemed people heard the melodies and even came in off the street to hear the tales of love and passion.

Nanuet looks around him seeing the unusual amount of couples joining he and Minerva on the dance floor. His dancing has improved a bit since the drunken spin he took on this same floor with a different partner not that long ago. Nanuet winks at Ruby as they pass her by and Minerva has a blissful look in her eyes. 

Nanuet chuckles a bit then says to Minerva, "Well that song is ruined now that you have heard it sung by the best voice in Promise City. I can't hold up to that, but at least we know that we can hear it whenever we come here."  Minerva smiles back at Nanuet and replies "It never sounded better to me than the first time I heard it from you, because I know it came from the heart." The two finish their dance and head to the bar for drinks.  Ruby continues to sing while Jake plays. Clarisse also sings a set and while she does Ruby heads out to the porch to gaze at the stars. Kate joins her and they sit in comfortable silence. 

Chester wins a couple hands, but soon realizes he is outclassed by the others at the table. After losing $10, he folds for the night. "Thanks for the game, Jake. But I'm going to have practice more. Goodnight, gentlemen." Chester walks over to the bar to get a beer. He lights his cigar and breathes deeply. "Mmm. That's nice." Nanuet and Minerva pull up stools besides him. "Having fun?"

"Absolutely. I have fun when I am among friends, companions and the people that I love" he says glancing at Minerva. "I just hope we get to have many more nights like this one. I worry about the events that may unfold soon." Nanuet says, his voice becoming solemn.   "Yeah. But the gods will protect us with this festival coming up. If not we have guns." Chester chuckles. 

The night at the Lucky Lady passes uneventfully. Nanuet and Minerva escort Kate home at the end of the evening. Chester walks Clarisse home, also taking his time.  He says, "I've missed you these past couple days, Clarisse."  She says, "Where have you been? You just vanished. I was dreadfully worried that the cowboys had gotten you."  "Well, you can see that I'm safe and sound. I had to do some Marshall business. Couple of prisoners needed escorting to prison. It was very hush-hush, so I couldn't tell you." He kisses her passionately. After a while, they part.  "Please be careful, Chet. Mr. Tomlinson was telling me stories about what happened to some of the lawmen he knew. Their poor families."  "He did, did he? I'm sure he was telling tall tales."

Ruby heads upstairs while Jake helps Jeff lock up.  By the time Jake arrives upstairs Ruby is already attired in his shirt, standing at the window letting the cool air wash over her. She turns to face Jake and after he pulls off his shirt she asks, “Will you dance with me?” 

Jake smiles, “How could anyone turn down a beautiful woman such as yourself?” Ruby giggles and falls into his arms. They dance around the room acting goofy and laughing, with Jake sweeping Ruby around, dipping and twirling her, until she wraps her arms around his neck tightly and won’t let go.  “I’m so happy baby,” Ruby says to him before kissing him passionately. Jake scoops her up by the thighs and she wraps her long legs around him. He stands holding them up, swaying back and forth gently while she continues kissing him. “Take me to bed, Mr. Cook,” Ruby demands quietly and Jake happily complies.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 199, “Ruby’s Wednesday“,  Wednesday, March 29th, 1882, 10:00 AM *

The next morning Ruby sleeps in a bit later. Again she meets with Kevin after breakfast and they ride out as they did the previous day. He goes over with her what she learned from the day before and adds learning the passing step. They continue to practice and again Ruby seems improved in her technique. Kevin asks Ruby about Clarisse and Ruby gives him what little information she knows. After lessons she agrees to continue meeting Kevin when she can.

Next Ruby heads over to Mary Kelly’s store. She notices the store is busier then usual. “Oh yes,” Mary explains, “Between the festival and the fencing outfits everyone wants I’m very busy!” Ruby looks concerned, “Did you manage to finish my costume for the ball?” Mary laughs, “Of course Miss West, you are one of my best customers! Ginnie’s been helping too.” Ruby breathes a sigh of relief as Mary fetches her costume. Ruby’s breath is then taken away when she sees it and she claps her hands together in excitement, “Oh it looks so wonderfully perfect! Just the way I imagined it!” She scoops Mary into a big hug. “Thank you, thank you, thank you!” 

“There is something else,” Mary says. “You see, I had an idea for a gown and well, I want you to see it.” Ruby furrows her brows, “A gown, for me?” “Yes,” Mary responds, “For you. As I said, you are one of my best customers but it also benefits me. It looks good when you wear the gowns I create and I think I know your preferred style by now. Come, let me show it to you.” 

She guides Ruby into the back room where she pulls the sheet off a mannequin. Ruby’s eyes nearly pop out of her head when she sees the vision. “You made that for me?”  “Try it on dear, let’s see how it fits.” Ruby gladly tries the gown on and it fits as if it were a second skin. Mary ohhs and aahhsss over it, tugging and pulling until she finally steps back. “It needs nothing my dear. You are gorgeous and now you have a gown that is worthy of your beauty.” “Jake is going to LOVE this,” Ruby smiles, looking at herself in the mirror, turning this way and that. “I’ll take it.” Mary tries to not accept any money for the gown but Ruby isn’t having it. She accidentally leaves a $20 bill on the counter when she leaves with her new gown and costume. 

She heads back to the Lucky Lady to meet Jake for lunch. She makes sure to sneak in and hide her costume and new dress in the back of the closet so Jake won’t sneak an early peek.  While eating lunch Eddie Palmer enters the Lucky Lady looking for Jake. He leaves a letter with Jake and Ruby notices a slight expression of surprise momentarily cross Jake’s face.   “What is it,” she asks, “Is it from Mattie?” “No, it’s from Philadelphia.” Ruby’s eyes widen and she hurries over to lean on his back to look over his shoulder.

Jake opens the letter and finds it written in the familiar script of his mother.


> Mr. Jacob Alistair Cooke
> Promise City, Arizona Territory
> 
> Dear Son,
> 
> I thank the gods that they continue to watch over you and that you are well.  I imagine your father is pleased that you are doing honest work and that his long hours of training with you in the family business was not wasted.  I have read each of your letters to him, but he refuses to talk about you.
> 
> At this time our health is good, though your father had the cough this past winter and it took several weeks for it to pass.  Your brothers are both working in the business and are doing well, the business flourishes with their hard work.
> 
> Virginia finally married three years ago.




At this point in the letter, right in the middle of a paragraph Jake notices the slow and deliberate script is replaced by a more hurried one.  Still clearly his mother's hand though.



> Her husband is a newly graduated lawyer from Massachusetts by the name of James George Maguire.  Just a month prior to your last letter arriving they departed for California to make their fortune. In my next letter to them I will forward your current address.  It will be some time, we do not yet know where they will decide to make their home.
> 
> Jacob, it is your father's wish that I do not answer your letters.  I write this in secret.  I am certain he will find out eventually and be angry.  Stay in good health and write again when you may.
> 
> You are in my prayers,
> Edna Ruth Cooke




"Seems like that really could have been Virginia in Los Angeles."  Is all Jake says.  “Yes, it really does. Maggie said she had a kid with her.” Ruby stops in thought. “You think your father might harm your mother because of this letter?"  Ruby asks with some concern. 

"Father hit mother?  It would never happen.  Oh, sure he'll holler or not speak to her or make her life miserable for a few days but that would be the extent of it."  Jake replies without any concern in his voice.  To Ruby's unasked question he replies, "I owe my mother the courtesy of writing periodically.  That is all."  “I understand. Seems like she is grateful for it.” Ruby gives Jake a big hug. “You ok?” “Sure, it’s good to know they’re alright.” Ruby nods then lets it go.

After lunch Ruby spends some time with Madge over at the Gay Lady. She sits with her mentor and the girls, deciding which songs to sing. They practice the songs and some dancing, and try on their costumes for the show so the girls can make alterations. Ruby also spends some private time with Madge, who shows her the intricacies of the Enthrall spell that Mr. Gonzales had taught her a few days earlier.

Madge thoroughly enjoys the two hours that she spends teaching her the spell, . When they are done Madge says, "It is so great to be able to cast that again. That Enchantment is one of the most wonderful feelings, to be able to communicate with your audience with such purity. An artist always wishes to be able to convey exactly what they feel and with this particular spell it is possible. They know what you want them to know and feel what you want them to feel. I employed it to great effect in New Orleans. I have truly missed being able to use it here. With this upcoming festival I will finally get to use it again."

Ruby asks, "Is there a reason why you haven't used it since?"   Madge laughs and says "Yeah, a damned good reason! The Gay Lady makes most of its money from gambling. If I were caught using any type of enchantment spell in the place we'd all be out of a job. Spells like Charm, Detect Thoughs and Entrall directly influence behavior. It is way too risky to ever attempt such a spell when gambling is going on. 

Hell, you're one of the Lucky Lady's owners, as are two of its gamblers. If you get caught doing one of those spells there everyone will assume that all of the games are crooked. That saloon and all of its gamblers would be permanently finished in this town."   Ruby smiles michieviously, "Then best to not get caught, eh? Yes, it will be fun to use the spell. Will anything special happen when we do it together?"  

Madge replies, "Only if we practice together, then we can focus on either doing some of the same elements simultaneously or in alternating sections. What exactly did you have in mind?"  Ruby answers, "Oh, I don't know. You mentioned using it during the festival. I guess I thought we would use it for our little set together. What did you mean?"

Madge says, "Well, first of all, we need to figure out when and where we will be doing our singing from. Right now there's still no concensus about exactly what will take place when. Each saloon is planning its own thing, but the Gay Lady is no longer available for me on Saturday night as that acting company from Tombstone has rented it out that night, it having a larger stage than the Palace, Comique and Lucky Lady."

"This is getting silly. We're supposed to be having all this on the stage in the middle of town, not in the individual saloons. The point is to bring the town together, not separate them. Miss Floriencia has done a poor job making this clear. I'm going to have to take care of this somehow." 

"Did you say the acting company from Tombstone! Oh that's great! Josie decided to take me up on my offer. How exciting.   Look, I'm going to get this set up so all the acts are on the one stage in the middle of town. That's what I've been planning on anyway. So much work to be done..."   Ruby excuses herself from Madge and heads right over to Lacey's. She enters his store and calls out, "Mr. Lacey, are you in?"  

She hears Laurie Gilson's voice yell out "We're over here Ruby". She heads to the right side of the room and sees that he and Laurie Gilson are sitting at a desk with diagrams of the town and various pages of notes written out.   "Good afternoon. I see you two are hard at work with festival plans. That is what I am here to talk to you about.  It seems there is some confusion about the plans for the festival. We are having this to bring the town together and from what I hear we are just separating everyone." 

"I have been working on the entertainment. Madge and her girls, and perhaps Clarisse Townsend will be singing and dancing for a set. I asked the acting troupe from Tombstone to come and it seems that have agreed. I also asked the band from the El Parador to play for the ball. They assure me they know many types of music. Tomorrow I asked for an open call for people with any kind of talents to come and sign up for entertainment. I am hoping to have some kid appropriate during the day and more adult entertainment at night, during the costume ball.  But the problem is I have figured this will all be occurring on the main stage in the middle of town. This is very important to the success of the festival. What plans do you have currently?"

He looks up at her and says, "Well, I'm just as confused about this whole thing as you are. Personally, I'm kinda hoping things will take place on the town stage, since I can't go into any saloons.  Clarisse had a pretty good schedule all worked, which would have had things at the Main Street saloons and restaurants during the first part of the night and all of the other saloons for the second part, but Priestess Florencia vetoed it. I know that she's met with all of the saloon owners and they've all got their own Saturday night events now lined up for the whole evening instead with her blessing. 

We'd better get this straightened out soon, as that Chumbley guy's paper is going to press Friday saying what everyone is doing on their own. Seemed pretty chaotic to me, but then again, Dionysus is a chaotic Deity."

Ruby states, "I don't think there is much to work out. We should be having everyone out on the main stage. Saloons are not the right place for children and people who don't choose to go in to one. Minerva told me that we are in charge, since it's own town. I would like to hear Clarisse's schedule but the Ball should be outside and run late. Why do we need to have events at the saloons? Why don't we just have the entire festival outside on the streets?"

Lacey replies, "Hold on, am I talking to the Lucky Lady owner or a member of the Vigilance Committee? The saloon owners want events at their saloons to make money! You cut that out, they cut their support, and you're back to having an empty stage while everybody is off watching the boxing matches instead."

Ruby rolls her eyes. "I THOUGHT the point of this festival was to bring this city together. I'm wrong about that? I didn't say not to find a way for the saloons to make money." Ruby shrugs. "Fine. Do it your way. I'll tell Miss Floriencia to take care of the entertainment herself."

Lacey says, "Hold on Miss West! I'm not saying that this disorganized chaos won't work, seems to me up until now we've just had too many Chiefs and not enough Indians." Laurie says, "Actually, more the opposite from my point of view, we're still waiting for a Chief to step up and take charge. Ruby, is that you?"

"I think you've been inhaling too much scented bath water Ms. Gilson." Then she laughs, thinking about Nanuet referring to Jake as the Chief of their little tribe. "No one is going to listen to me about this. But this chaos isn't working. And we don't have much time to get this all finished." 
Ruby taps her lips, "I suppose I could think of an idea to make it work better but like I said, I doubt anyone would listen."

"We understand," Lacey replies. He says, "Clarisse wanted to end the Children's events at 8:00 PM Saturday and have babysitting arranged for them, but Priestess Florencia didn't like that idea either.  Right now we're just planning out the afternoon events. We're trying to make that part of the day like a country fair, minus the livestock judging, as cow manure isn't exactly the ambiance we're trying for."

Ruby replies, "Let me think about it. I'll try to come up with something for the evening. 8PM is late, the children's events should stop by 7. I'll see who comes by tomorrow and hopefully there will be something for the kids that can be played on the main stage during the day. I'll try to let you know by tomorrow night."

Late afternoon Ruby is practicing on stage when she sees the petite, primly dressed priestess enter the Lucky Lady. Ruby waves her over. “Good afternoon,” Ruby says climbing off the stage, “Can I get you anything Jane?”   Jane smiles and nods her head. “Yes, actually, what I want is you.”
Ruby raises an eyebrow and is about to speak when Jane continues, “… to help me convince the Cooks this afternoon to renew their vows at the festival.”

“Aahhhh, I see,” Ruby says, returning Jane’s smile. “I will help you. But as you can see, I’m going to have to change.” Ruby excuses herself to get changed and she grumbles as she puts on her pale peach skirt and stuffy white shirt. She meets Jane downstairs and they head over to the Cooks.

Jeb and Helen are both home and they invite Ruby and Jane inside, offering them each a lemonade. Ruby lets Jane do the talking, paying very careful attention to what she is doing. Jane tries to convince them to renew their vows to show the community how wonderful and rewarding it is to be in love and what a good example they set for the community. They tell Jane that they will consider it and get back to her later in the day if she will stop by. After they exit Jane says to Ruby, “I think I convinced them. If so, we are all set!”

“Jane,” Ruby says stopping in the street. “I want to know about the ceremony. Tell me about it.” 
She answers, “So many questions, Sister. Let the goddess lead you.”  “I am,” Ruby smiles at Jane, “I’m asking about you.” Jane looks at Ruby, then laughs. “Perhaps tomorrow I will tell you about it.” Then she starts walking again. “Come now, I have a duet to practice.”   “He said yes?” The surprise was evident on Ruby’s face.  “Of course he did, darling.” Ruby lets Jane drop her off at the Lucky Lady while Jane continues on to the bank to meet with Mr. Condon.

Right before dinner Ruby finds Nanuet and they decide to make their visit now. Ruby asks Maria to make up a basket of easy to eat food, heavy on the sweet stuff. They bring it to Mother Jiminez’s house to call on Marshal Rodriquez but the old druid says that he’s not up to visitors just yet but she’ll give him the basket. Ruby and Nanuet return to the Lucky Lady for dinner.  At dinner they discuss the days newspaper. Ruby notes with satisfaction that Chumbley's article about Sunday's events does not include any sensitive information, like he said it wouldn't. 

The other main story in the paper concerns the previous week's shootout between Wyatt Earp and the Cowboy Gang at Iron Springs. The story reads: 

_Wyatt and his men were going to make camp at the springs. They had started relaxing, getting ready to make camp. Wyatt dismounted with loosened gunbelt, when something warned him of danger. He had his shotgun in hand and leading his horse as he moves forward; the other men, still mounted, were to the rear. 

The springs consists of a hollow and as Wyatt moves into sight it becomes obvious that they had walked into an ambush with men springing up from behind rocks. The rustlers, except for their leader Billy Clanton, merge into the cottonwoods to start firing. Wyatt squeezes off both triggers of his shotgun and cuts Billy nearly in half. One of Wyatt's men, Texas Jack, has his horse shot out from under him and the rest of the men are startled. Warren Earp orders a retreat, assuming that his brother will agree and follow. 

Meanwhile with loosened gunbelt falling around his thighs, Wyatt has trouble remounting and is under a barrage a fire. Miraculously he isn't hit by any of the shots being fired at him as he wanders into the stream between him and the cottonwoods. He continues to fire off shot after shot, leaving Cowboy Gang members Johnny Barnes, Jim Crane, Harry Head and Bill Leonard deal alongside their leader Clanton. 

When news of the incident reached Tombstone of Billy Clanton's death his brother Phineas Clanton posted a $ 10,000 reward for Wyatt Earp and his band. That offer has prompted dozen of men to join Sheriff Johnny Behan's posse. [/B]

They also admire the ad that Niles had placed for the Lucky Lady. For the first time it includes the information about the private party / poker room they have for rent.  That reminds Ruby she needs to discuss an idea with Niles so she excuses herself momentarily. She explains the concept of 'pay one price' and giving the customer all they can drink for that price. "It might be a good way to get people in at the festival, plus for the Saturday night boxing matches too." Niles says he will think it over, needing to come up with the right price if the idea is to be successful.

Ruby and Jake spend Wednesday night singing and playing poker and it's blissfully uneventful. Ruby considers playing poker with Hamilton Fisk but Jake decides he doesn't want he doing that just yet. At the end of the night they help clean the place up and head to bed early.

Ginnie spent as much time these days as she could pouring over the books and making her own copies of what she thought might be important for her later. After all she really wasn't sure how long she would be able to access the books with the situation that Mrs. Kale had put herself in. 
When she wasn't reading and copying the books she was sewing and making lace for the festival. Ginnie was stashing every penny she could away and this was the best sales she would likely make for the next year. Right now the shop was as busy as could be but that was because everyone wanted something special for the ball. There would be a lull because of all the new clothing that had been made. 

She also started a lunch delivery service from the cantina for the workers that couldn't get away from their jobs long enough to wait for a meal to be cooked and served. The tips weren't great but it was free money although the beer pails were a little heavy no one else had thought of it yet so if someone wanted lunch delivered they came to her.  She's make it work hopefully by the time the baby came she'd have enough knowledge money and supplies that she could go back on her own comfortably and be able to actually rent a room somewhere instead of going back onto the streets.

Wednesday came and Katherine was still in a fog of thought. Ruby's reaction to her news had been disappointing, but she should have expected it. As much as she loved Ruby, the two of them were very different. Things that Kate very much wanted would seem a prison to her friend. For Kate Ruby's version of freedom was nothing more than being lost. Katherine needed roots before she could feel free. 

She felt the need to be doing something about the Cowboy Gang, but it wasn't time yet. The others hadn't all gotten their information yet. At least now they knew they were being watched. All they had to do was send one or two out toward the mountains and set up an ambush of their own.  So for today there was some time. She spent her first couple hours with Mr. Gonzales and Ginnie as she had been trying to do every day. A talk with Ginnie was definitely in order. She had not really said anything about the baby when Kate tried to talk to her about it, and she wasn't sure how to go about it again. 

Later she had Estaban walk her over to the hardware store. "Good morning," Kate said pleasantly to Sandra Wainwright as she came in. "Any new music lately?"  "Katherine, it's been weeks since we saw you last," Sandra said, coming out to give Kate a quick hug. "Stop and have tea with me." 
"If you like. I'm sorry I haven't been by. The last few weeks have been busy."  "With school planning I imagine. That's a big undertaking."  Kate sighed a bit. "More than I could imagine. Then this festival coming up...." 

The ladies left Estaban to browse the music selections and shared a cup of tea. Kate mostly talked about her school and her work, and Sandra talked about the store and how her husband had been extra-attentive lately. A development she found particularly pleasing.  "There was a fire in the kitchen over at the Rio Grande yesterday that did some damage," Sandra added as an afterthought.  "That's a shame. Any idea how it started?" 

Sandra shrugged. "It's a kitchen, they tend to catch fire now and then. There are some who think the Cowboy Gang might have had a hand in it, but what benefit would there be for them? I say the simplest solution is probably truth. We do need a fire company in this town though. Seems something is always burning."  Kate nodded her agreement. "I should go. I don't want to keep Estaban waiting. I'll try to stop in again in a day or two. Thank you for the tea."  "Anytime Katherine. It's always nice to see you."

Kate had another cooking lesson in the afternoon, and spent the rest of her time with Mr. Gonzales. She returned from work at the Lucky Lady at a reasonable hour, early enough that Ginnie had not yet come to bed. 

Katherine changed into her nightdress, then opened the window and let the moonlight stream into the room. She carefully unpacked a small parcel she had gotten from Lacey's store. Sitting on the floor, she put the two small cones of incense on her lap desk in front of her along with a small bowl of water and a candle. She hummed as she unbound her hair and brushed it until it hung loose and shining. 

When she was ready, Kate cast a cantrip and lit the candle and the incense. She took a few deep breaths and concentrated on feeling the light of the moon on her face. After the air was sweet with the incense, Kate repeated the words Minerva had spoken in their ritual. 

"Diana, goddess of the moon who shines her light upon us in our darkest hours, goddess of fertility, nurturer of life, we acknowledge you and pay you tribute. Grant us the ability to nurture one another without the need for understanding, as does a mother to her child. Shine your light upon our path. Guide and protect the love which grows within each of us." 

Her ring still being with Mother Jimenez, Kate slipped a necklace Tom had given her into the water. "Diana, I have not been a woman of great faith. Words don't seem enough to express my gratitude, but I have not learned how to open my heart to the gods. Our priestess said if I talk, you will listen, and if I listen you may speak. Forgive me my misteps as I learn to open myself to you. Shine your light upon my path, as I am in need of guidance." 

Kate sat in silence and watched the moonlight reflect off the water until the incense burned away. She pinched the candle out and wrapped herself in her soft robe to go fetch her too studious daughter._


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 200, “Thursday Morning“,  Thursday, March 30th, 1882, 8:00 AM *

Like every morning since the picnic, Kate woke with her mind in a cloud of confusion. Even in her dreams she seemed to be turning over the possibilities in her mind, and each time she thought she'd made a choice, the other choice suddenly seemed to be the right one.   She would have to see Conrad today, if only to find out if he had gone out to get the carriage back, or if he waited for someone from the ranch to go with him. But he always slept late and she had a few hours before he would be downstairs. 

Kate got herself dressed, leaving her hair loose and went into her teacher's rooms. She didn't see him immediately but found Ginnie easily enough, hunched over a book. Ginnie's eyes still looked tired, and she was starting to get circles under them. Kate slipped over to her and gave her a hug. "You're working too hard, Ginnie," she said. "You need to rest more." Then she turned to the door where Mr. Gonzales was just coming in and said, "Good morning. I'm not too early for you, I hope."   "Not too early, but I am on my way out. I'm going to talk to Judge Lacey about the fencing competition. I'll see you girls this afternoon," he said with a twinkle then headed humming for the door.

Jake wakes early and watches Ruby sleeping for a while before deciding to get up. Hearing him move about the room she stirs and wakes. "Good morning Ruby," Jake says cheerily. "What are your big plans for today? Will there be more lessons with the sword today?"  Ruby stretches with a yawn, "First you have to tell me you love me, then I'll answer your questions..." she says with a sleepy smile.  "I love you, princess." 

Ruby smiles and sits up slowly, stretching again. "If I have time I'll take more sword lessons. I think I'm getting pretty good. You should see me! And I'm going to practice for the festival with Madge. And after lunch, if you remember, I had Harry put up those signs for people to come by to audition for the festival. 1-4 I think I said. That should be fun, if you want to keep me company."  "I may, depends on how my morning goes. I have a few errands to do this morning, if you will be around for lunch I'll let you know how they went." They make small talk while Jake finishes dressing, strapping on both revolvers and pulling on his duster. He kisses her and heads out.

Jake's first stop is to see Minerva Florencia. She says jokingly, "Is it noon already Senor?" "No, Senorita, it is not noon yet. Your eyes do not deceive you. I sometimes rise early." Jake coughs, "Though not often. Por Favor, I do have a favor to ask of you."  Minerva eyes him warily. "Not the kind of favor you were asking of me behind the saloon I hope." 

"Ah, that." Jake rubs his hand against the cheek the priestess had so ably scratched. "You misunderstood my intentions, Senorita. I thought that there was about to be a fight in the Lucky Lady between you and Ruby and tried to get you out side quickly so I could ask you about the pendant I was wearing. I thought I had little time before Ruby came out and was unbuttoning my shirt to show you the pendant and ask you a question about it." Jake shrugs. "I suppose I should apologize. You have little to worry, you defended yourself quite effectively." 

Minerva tries to hide her smile. "Si, I am quite able to take care of myself, Senor. Now how may I assist you this morning?" "Do you have a religious book with paintings of the deities that I may borrow for a while?" Jake asks.  "Si, I do. I will go and get them. Please make yourself at home. I will be right back. " She goes to her room and retrieves the book from her chest. What could he possibly want with this? She returns smiling and hands him the book. "Are you going to commission a statue for our new church, Senor Jake?" 

Jake was slouching in a chair when she came back down the stairs. He rises and accepts the book. He flips throught the pages and nods to himself, apparently satisfied with what he sees. "A statue for the church?" Jake raises his eyebrows. "No, not a statue, Priestess. Something suitable though. You are very perceptive." He closes the book and looks her in the eyes. "Statue makers do not seem to be common in this area. I am going to have something made, I would perfer to keep it discrete right now. Also, I do not wish my gift to be at the whims of the viligance committee. Before I give it, I will make some arrangements to make certain it is displayed properly. If you have control of the church then that will be easy." 

Minerva nods approvingly. "I am sure that the gods will look favorably upon your contribution. I shall keep your confidence for as long as you wish. Let me know if I may help in any way. " she says walking him to the door. "You may return the book at your leisure."  "Gracias, Senorita."

Jake takes the religious book he has borrowed from Priestess Florencia and goes to see the family that Pedro recommended as being particularly talented with mosiac tile. "Buenes diaz" Jake greets the Martinez family and explains that he is looking for mosiac tile art and asks to see some examples of their work. Jose and Sophina show him a number of small mosaics in their small home. Pleased with what he is shown, he opens the page from the book with a copy of a painting of Hermes, complete with hat, winged sandals and staff. "This is what I want." He says simply. "Except this high," he says stretching his hand over his head. 

Jake chats with them for a while, getting a lesson in mosiacs and letting them proudly show more of their work. Eventually Jake brings the conversation around to the price and amount of time needed to make the tiles. "Sooner is better, but take the time that is necessary to do the best work." The couple leave the room and speak to each other quietly before returning and offer to do the work for a $100. This is a good price, Jake thinks, I couldn't get this done for double that price on east coast. Knowing he could negotiate further, he chooses not to. "It is a deal." Jake gives them $20 to get started. "Let me know when you think it can be completed."  

After leaving the Martinez home Jake makes his way to the Marshall's office. "Good morning Marshall Berg." Jake greets him cheerily. "Since it appears you can't continue to fulfill all your duties as a lawyer for your clients I was wondering if you would share your opinion of Mr Upton with me? If for some reason I need to go in front of Judge Isby I certainly won't be selecting Mr Fisk to help me."   Berg replies, "Can't really say, he hasn't done much yet. He's planning to specialize in insurance rather than litigation, but I think he's waiting until after this Cowboy Gang situation blows over before starting, too much of a high-risk venture otherwise. I hope you continue to come to me for legal paperwork, I'm still allowed to do that on the side."   Jake says, "You've done a good job, I'll will if I can." 

After listening to Berg's assessment of Elihu Upton, Jake asks him, "Chester said that you were with him at the Palace last Saturday night. Were they pretending that was some kind of worship ceremony? I was confused by what I heard. What do you think was going on?"    Berg says, "Oh that. Adair has his gals do that every week when the boxing ends to keep the patrons from leaving. Nothing religious about it, she may have made some comments about Venus, but basically all she did was an elaborate strip tease. Started with a dress made of silk handkerchiefs and ended with only a belt, necklace and bracelet and I can assure you, the jewelry wasn't what people were looking at." 

Jake asks, "Do you know much about an entertainer there? Jane I believe her name was."   Berg replies, "Yes, Jane Boag. She came into town last September with two other Palace workers, Fannie Mitchum and Leslie Hutton. They had worked together in Kansas City brothel that Boag's mother ran. I only know this because they had me notorize some legal documents for them when Boag received inheritance money from the estate of Boag's mother.”  They finishing chatting and Jake heads back to the Lucky Lady in plenty of time before lunch with Ruby.   

After Ruby drags herself out of bed she heads over to Kevin's once again. They ride to the same spot as before. Today's lesson consists of learning the 4 primary guard positions.  Ruby asks Kevin, "So, have you worked long with the Judge? He says you met up where his other office is."

Kevin replies, "Not long, a little over a week. But I've helped him out before in Wilcox. I started there in 1880 as a clerk for one of the mines but it went bust late last year. Been trying to scrape out a living since then doing a variety of part-time jobs. This is a great opportunity, the Judge says that if I give him a year he'll recommend me for an Executive Secretary position at the Territorial Legislature. And Isby is one guy that the Governor listens to, so that promise is as good as gold."

She replies, "I know that he really depends on you Kevin. I'm sure you'll get what you want. The Judge is in a bad spot right now and he needs your help.  Anyway, we should get back, I have lots to do today and preparations for the festival. I somehow let myself get suckered into that," she shakes her head.  They head back to town and Ruby meets Jake for lunch at the Lucky Lady.

"Guess what?" Ruby says walking into the saloon, "I forgot to ask you," she says walking up to Jake, "I want you to take me out to dinner on Friday night. Someplace nice...Will you?" She cocks her head to the side while flipping her hair. "Please baby..."   Laughing Jake replies, "Sure, let me take you out. What is the occasion?"  Ruby takes Jake's hand and leads him to a table. "Do we need an occasion?"

"Not at all." They ask Maria to make them some lunch. When she heads off Jake says "Just before coming back I stopped in to see Mitchell Berg. I asked him about the lawyer Elihu Upton. He didn't know much about him except that he came here to start some insurance business. A town without fire extinguishing equipment and in the middle of a war. I hope he is a better lawyer than a business planner because if we need to go before Isby it is either him or Fisk." 

"I also asked Berg about the ceremony at the Palace. Want to know what he said?" Jake keeps his expression neutral.   "Sure," Ruby replies, sitting on her feet in her chair.   Jake tries to give her Berg's account of the evening and what he said about Jane nearly verbatim. "Berg's a fairly level headed guy. He didn't seem to think anyone was taking it seriously as a ceremony, except maybe Jane." Jake shrugs. "That probably leaves you with more questions than answers. Oddly enough the part I thought was worth noting was the jewelry."

Ruby says, "That's one person's opinion Jake. How does Berg know that others weren't affected differently? Besides, didn't we talk about the desire part earlier... You can't tell me if you saw that dance that you wouldn't feel anything, " Ruby teases, lightly pinching his arm. "What's interesting about the jewelry?"    He replies, "You tell me. A woman is doing a strip tease so why leave that particular jewelry? He didn't describe it, but wouldn't she wear something exotic, alluring, mysterious or something that drew attention somewhere? Mr. Berg referred to them almost as distractions. Especially a bracelet." Jake shrugs. "Seems out of place."

"Something has to hold the hankies on, right?" Ruby shakes her head then giggles. "And geez, I've never heard of a woman wearing a bracelet for jewelry before. It's just unheard of. You're right, there MUST be something to it." She giggles again before noticing Jake's glance of disapproval. "Alright, what are you thinking?"   "Don't give me too much credit. I just thought it was odd." Jake shrugs again. "You asked my opinion before. I just thought I would ask around a bit and tell you what I found. Just being protective of my girl. You are probably right it is nothing."

Ruby's smile widens, "You did? Of course I want your opinion. I saw Jane yesterday and I think she's coming by today. She wanted to convince some Vigilance Committee members to attend the ceremony this weekend. And she wanted my help, although I really didn't do much. Convincing the two bankers to attend, and yesterday the Cooks to renew their marriage vows, so I helped, what's the harm in that?"  He says, "None."  She adds, "I LOVE it when you're protective of me, Mr. Cook."

Jake says, "I stopped by to see Senorita Florencia this morning. Remember the afternoon where she went a little crazy? Apparently she thought I was... that I was going to... ahem, she thought I took her out back to have my way with her."  Ruby's eyes widen. "She MUST have been crazy. Doesn't she know you save that for me?" 

Jake unconsciously rubs his cheek again. "That's why she beat the tar out of me. I don't know if she believes me now that I was only trying to show her the pendant I was wearing, but she was civil enough.  Which leads me to the reason I visited her. I borrowed a book on the deities." Jake looks at Ruby and wags his index finger, "Don't you dare laugh at me but I'm having a mosaic of Hermes made."   A genuine look of surprise crosses Ruby's face. "Really? Have you decided to start uh, speaking to him again? Did you.." she glances around making sure no one is close by, and she whispers, "Have another dream? Why are you doing it?"

"No, I haven't had another dream, thank Herm-," Jake catches himself and laughs. "No dreams. I just figured what the heck, with all this god stuff going on in this little town I would improve my odds." Jake shrugs for the third time. "I'm not entirely sure why I'm doing it. It can't hurt right?"   She says, "No, it can't hurt."

Maria brings Jake and Ruby out their food, a spicy chicken dish with a side of Spanish rice and creamed corn. There are no other patrons around when Jeff Mills arrives. He has his suitcase with him, having spent the last few night's at Job Kane's house, and Job is expected back this evening. Jeff heads upstairs to his room with it. He had been to work the night before, but seemed to go out of his way to avoid Jake, Ruby and Niles. He comes down a few minutes later and asks Maria for some lunch.  Jake notices Jeff and nods to Ruby. "Hey Jeff, care to join us?"

She also nods to Jeff, "Yes, Jeff, come and join us. I'll get you some lunch from Maria." Ruby hops up and rushes into the kitchen before Jeff can respond. She comes out with a plate and sets it on their table, again sitting on her feet.   Jeff sits down with Ruby and Jake. He eats his food and doesn't make eye contact with them. They note that he is drinking water rather than the single mug of beer that he usually has with his mid-day meal.

Ruby states, "Jeff, I can see that you are a bit more.. quiet than usual. We need to speak about the other night. And it's time for you to tell us why you have two armies trying to hunt you down. We can't help you if we don't know what's going on.   First of all, did you see what happened with the Marshal? He was attacked by the Cowboys and is clinging to life. They aren't playing by the rules. I know that I can be very convincing, but I NEVER intended for you to kill anyone."

He looks up and says, "Miss. Ruby, Yes, I suppose that I do owe you a better explanation about my background. Maybe then you'll understand my reluctance to trust folks. For the last fifteen years everybody I've trusted has then gone and then asked me betray my own personal code, just assuming that I'd follow their orders. Look Miss. Ruby, I'll tell you more and we're alone now but that won't last. Could you maybe do that trick with the candle and powder to give us some privacy?"

She says, "I appreciate your willingness to be honest. But I don't have any of what you refer to. That's Kate's thing. Perhaps we could go upstairs to our room, the office. That will be more private. What do you two think?"   "Sure, that's fine," Jeff says.  Jake nods yes and leads them up the stairs.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 201, “Ginnie’s Assumptions“,  Thursday, March 30th, 1882, 8:00 AM *

Kate and Ginnie were quietly eating their Thursday lunch at the El Parador when Conrad Booth enters the building. He smiles and nods in their direction, but takes a seat at a different table.  Kate's eyes followed Conrad as he sat down away from them. "Ginnie, I need to ask Mr. Booth a question, I'll be right back. I want you to stay here and eat. You've been working far too hard lately." 

Kate got up and walked over to Conrad's table. "I just, ah, wanted to know if you had gone back out for the carriage, or if you were waiting for one of us to go with you."     He replies, "Your partner Flint brought it to town earlier this morning. Austin Blake over at Drover's estimates the damages to it will run me between $ 10.00 and $ 20.00. Seems that in addition to the bullet holes one of the wheels got damaged on our mad dash."

Ginnie quickly eats her lunch and watches as Mrs. Kale goes over to talk to Conrad Booth. As soon as she finishes she hurries to the kitchen to pick up her food orders and grabs the shoulder carrier for the buckets of beer that she has been using for delivery.  She knew that she didn't have much time for delivery before she was due at the shop and with the extra orders she'd be busy until after dark. Then it was more books until she fell asleep over them in the corner of the room or Mr. Gonzales threw her out to go to bed. The pace was grueling but she knew it wouldn't last for much longer and she needed to get as much done as she could while she had the time.

Kate says, "I'm sorry. It was rather an expensive picnic in the end, wasn't it? I'll pay for the damages, it's not your fault. What did you tell them happened?"   Conrad blinks, "Expensive picnic? Given what I had to say to you I would have spent at least that on dinner at a fancy hotel if we were in a major city. I told them that we were attacked by the Cowboy Gang. Given what happened with the Deputies what was Mr. Blake going to say? 

At least he got the carriage back, otherwise it would have been really expensive. Katherine, I do not expect you to pay for the damages, in fact, I will not accept any money from you for it. I also don't want to rush you into a decision on such an important matter, but circumstances do not really afford us the opportunity to wait very much longer."   

Kate looked down at the floor, her hands clasped in front of her. "I know. I just... There is a little time yet. This decision will affect both of us, for a long time to come and I'm... There are more people to consider than you and I and him," she finished quietly. "We have until Sunday. Please, as soon as I know you will know."  She looked around the busy Cantina and put on a smile. 

She asks, "So you will let me know when those costumes get here?"  He says, "Yes, I received a letter from mother. She sent them via Wells Fargo, so they should be on tonight's stagecoach. She says that most are Elizabethan garb, but they are also sending some from a play they did on the French Revolution and another on the Trojan War."

"Well, I am French, it's probably appropriate. Although the costumes from the Trojan War could be interesting. I should get back to..." Kate looked over her shoulder to the table. "Where's Ginnie?" Her head swiveled around, looking. "I asked her to stay at the table. I'm sorry, I have to go." Kate hurried over to the kitchen, where Dorita told her Ginnie had gone off on lunch deliveries. "And she moves faster than I can keep up. Well, I know where she will end up. Thank you, Dorita." 

She didn't bother finding someone to walk her, although she noticed Grant Keebler fall in with her as she hurried away to Mary Kelly's. Once inside she was glad to see she had gotten there before Ginnie. "I see you're busy. I hate to rob you of Ginnie, but I will need her for a while this afternoon. Can you make sure to send her home early please? I'm going to wait here for her, but I don't want to make her leave right away."

It was a little past one when Ginnie got to the dress shop. She was tired from the lunch run and her dress smelled slightly of the beer that had splashed on the hem of her dress. One of the men she served had bumped into the pail and sloshed some beer on her. She washed her hands rinsed out the dress and headed into the shop.   Kate kept her face calm as Ginnie walked in, just looking steadily at her, unconsciously imitating her mother's cool look that had always warned her she was in trouble. 

"Well, that was a fine way to go off without even a good-bye. I had expected to finish lunch with you, Ginnie."   The girl answers, "Mrs. Kale I realized that your friend had appeared in the cantina and you would wish to speak with him. I also had lunch runs to make and a job that was expecting me and I did not wish to interrupt your conversation.  If I unintentionally disrupted your expectations of the day I am sorry." 

Ginnie picks up her needle and her fingers begin to fly at her stitching as she sits in the chair in the corner.  "Is that something that I can do to help you?"   Kate walked over and knelt down next to Ginnie's chair so she could speak without others hearing.  "I'm worried about you. You haven't called me Mrs. Kale since the day we came back from Tombstone, and now suddenly I am Mrs. Kale again. I had only one question to ask Mr. Booth, and as I said to you, I intended to come right back. 

I'm not upset about my expectations, I'm worried you are working yourself too hard. You have been very quiet since our trip, and it's not like you. I want you to come home early tonight, we can have dinner together and then talk. No books until after we talk."  Kate looked at Ginnie, not hiding the fear in her eyes. "I'm sorry if you've been unhappy living with me. I love you, Ginnie, if you are unhappy I want to fix it."

Ginnie searched Kate's eyes with an intensity that actually made Kate uncomfortable. There was an icy distrust to the girl's gaze that Kate hadn't see since the first day she had met her in the shed.   Ginnie muttered to herself under her breath. Kate had to strain but heard it because of the amount of attention she had recently needed to pay to things going on around her "I see... no books... as I expected." 

In a very polite business like tone loud enough for the conversation to be heard by others Ginnie said "As you wish Mrs. Kale, I will see you when I am released from my duties here tonight at dinner"   With that she bent over her work beading a piece of lace that was meant for a costume gown for the ball coming up.  "As you expected? Ginnie what is going on?" 

Kate stood up and looked at Mary Kelley. "I'm sorry, I'm afraid I need to speak to Ginnie privately just now. Is there someplace quiet we could go?" "There's a storage room in the back," she said. "Ginnie knows the way."  "Thank you, Mrs. Kelley. Lead the way Ginnie."   

Ginnie places her work on the chair and leads Kate to the back room it is tightly packed with many mostly finished garments ready for the final fitting before the ball. Ginnie turns as Kate shuts the door a needle flying in her hand creating lace from a small ball that has been tucked into her sash. "How may I help you?" The voice is impersonal and the small body reeks of hostility and stress. Every muscle of the 67 pound body is strung tight as if ready to take a blow.

"This isn't about me, Ginnie. It's about you," she said gently. "Since we came back from Athens you've been quiet. And you've started working yourself to the bone. I'm worried." Kate hesitated. "I'm sorry about the way you found out about the baby. I know it was a shock, but I had to be honest with that priest. I'm still getting used to the idea myself. Things will change, and that can be frightening. But there is something that won't change. We made a family for ourselves, and anyone else who comes along just makes it larger. Your place is yours. No one, not even a baby, can push you out of it. I haven't called you my daughter because you had a mother of your own, but in my heart you're my daughter, and every day I love you more than the day before."

Ginnie replies, “That is kind of you to say Mrs. Kale and I do believe that you believe that ...for now. However I know better. You took me on to fill a void that you had and for a while it was nice to feel that I belonged again but things have changed. You will now have your own child and I know what happens when a baby becomes part of your life. Others become unimportant and when they are not of your own blood you'll resent the fact that you took on this extra burden. 

I've been through this before and know what will happen. I have been saving and should be able to move on before I become more of a burden in your life. The house has been cleaned and the room that you will want for the nursery has been prepared. I've labeled all of the cooking spices and left lists of the "special ingredients" that I have collected from your land on a shelve in the pantry at the ranch I have kept half of the ingredients as payment for labor provided. 

There is no problem if I need to remove myself from the room at the cantina. I have set up a small placement in the barn and should be able to rent that space with the money I have been bringing in from the lunch runs. Is there anything else that I need to cover?”  

Kate says, "You are not a burden Ginnie! And there is no reason for you to leave our room at the Cantina. Did your mother love you less when your brothers and sisters came along? Do I love my family less because I have made the Figueres part of my family? Do I no longer love my father because I see Mr. Gonzales the same way? If I were to marry again, would that mean I no longer love Tom?   There is infinite room for love, Ginnie. The more people you love, your heart just grows bigger to make room. You've been a blessing, and I don't think I could bear it if you went away."

Ginnie says, “I was very young when my mother died. I don't really remember anything other than taking care of my younger sister and working to put food on the table, just as those older than me did. So for me, yes, when a child comes into the "family" things change and not in a good way. 
You do not see me as a burden now but that will change. I have done my best not to need much from you, although you seem to want to give more than I can pay. I have been saving and should be able to pay back anything that I might owe you in time. 

I would not know your feelings for your father nor how you feel towards Mr. Gonzales as that is something I have had little experience with my father spent most of the time on the streets of Boston trying to pick up day labor jobs so I didn't really see him that much when he was home. 
I have never been married and it is unlikely that anyone would ever want to marry me once never mind getting remarried so I really have no point of reference. 

Love is a dangerous way to allow others to injure you. I expected after being told of your position that things would change and the opportunities that I had been offered would disappear and I was correct. the first thing you said was "no more books". As expected, the education that I had been offered was taken away as it had been before. The next thing will be the shelter and that is also expected and I had prepared for both of those.  I know what my life is and always has been. It has been a nice reprieve Mrs. Kale, but I'm not blinding myself to the truth of my life. Thank you for the time that you have given me. I understand that I will need to move on and I'm prepared for it.”

"Ginnie you're making an awful lot of assumptions. When I said no books I meant only that we had to talk before you went back to your studying. Not that you would never go back to them at all. In fact, since we have talked now you can go straight back to them after work if that's what you want to do." 

Kate stepped closer and brushed a stray bit of hair away from Ginnie's forehead. "You're more like Ruby than I'd realized. Both of you always watching for the bitter in the sweet. Expecting everyone to take with one hand while giving with the other.  You owe me nothing. Any payment I needed I have received just from your presence, from being needed by someone. I will accept no money from you, no goods. What I have given, I have given freely and I will continue to do so. You will not need to move on unless you yourself wish it. I will never wish it. All I ask of you is to continue to accept what I'm willing to give, and try to also prepare for the fact that the time will never come when I want you to move on. Will you do that at least?"

A single tear slides out of the girl's eye all the muscles tighten then the girl just crumbles to the floor the tears flowing unhindered. "You say that now but it's going to change! The baby will come and your not going to want me anymore. They didn't want me in the first house after my mother died and the second one was just to take care of their kitchen and they found someone else for that too. The orphanage didn‘t want to keep me and the place they sent me to was worse than anywhere I ever want to end up being again. I can't keep getting thrown away I can't do that anymore. You say it's not going to change but it will and I can't let myself love someone and then get thrown away again. I'm just too tired."

Katherine got down on the floor and took Ginnie in her arms. She didn't speak right away, just let her cry. "If I had had your life, I wouldn't trust me either," she said finally. "As much as I want you to believe me, words are only words. Actions are what will prove the truth of them. There may be more changes very soon; let me prove to you that your place will always be here. You don't have to love me, just stay and let me love you."

Ginnie eventually pulls herself back together wipes the tears from her face and pulls back from Kate searching her face. Kate can see that the girl is waiting for the lie or to find a way to gage the price tag that staying will cost her.   "I'll stay for now... but I'm not unpacking. You'll change your mind you'll see. I need to get back to work. I get paid by the piece and the work is going to be gone after the festival. I'll be at the cantina for supper."  With that she pushes past Kate and opens the door to some much welcome fresh air and her chair in the corner of the shop.

Kate stayed in the back room for a few more minutes. It would be a long nine months for Ginnie, constantly waiting for the day she changed her mind. That day wouldn't come, but Ginnie would be waiting for it. She sighed and followed Ginnie out of the room. 

She stopped and said good-bye to Mrs. Kelley, then kissed Ginnie on the forehead before she went back to the El Parador.  She sees that sawhorses have been set up blocking off Main Street from the west side of Allen to the east side of Front. Five different carts from both Morand Cartage and Drover's Livery are busy delivering timber to that city block for construction of the stage. Neil Cassidy is supervising a team consisting of his three employees and a dozen volunteers. The wood is a mix of rough round logs and finished cut boards. He explains how they are going to lay down all of the logs east-west to make a solid elevated platform then pile dirt and sand on top to level it off. A layer of straw will then be put down followed by the finished boards placed north-south.

Kate reached the El Parador and went to Mr. Gonzales rooms. "Are you here?" she called out. "I am here, my little Sandpiper." He looked at her and immediately came over and hugged her. "Another difficult day?" "That's an understatement. I don't know what to do. Again," she said, laughing at herself. "Please, lets sit, I need to talk." 

Once they were both settled with glasses of iced tea, Katherine began to talk. She told him of Ruby's reaction to her news and of Conrad's offer. Lastly she told him of the talk she'd just had with Ginnie and her fear that Ginnie was going to have a very hard time ahead, if she didn't just run off. "I have made the decision a dozen times by now. I decide to decline his offer, and then I'm sure accepting is the right thing to do. That I am fond of him and it could save my school by keeping my reputation intact. It would give my boy legitimacy in the eyes of the world. 

Then I decide to accept and immediately think I should decline. Wondering what people will think of me, marrying again so soon and feeling guilty, wondering how I can live with him and not really be a wife. Wondering where we would live.... And now with Ginnie? Would she take a marriage the same way as she does the baby? Will she think I no longer want her? Or if she does accept it, perhaps she just wouldn't want to live with him. If I did marry him I might be able to prove to her that I want her in my family, or maybe it would drive her away."  Kate laid her hand on his arm. "I must make my own decision, but I could use some help in clearing up my thinking. More importantly, what can I do to ease Ginnie's mind about the future?"

"Kate, Ginnie is now one of my little birds. This situation is not your problem it is our problem. She listens to me, we will work this through." As for your other decision, let me take each of your points one at a time.   First, you say you are fond of him. That is good but not the basis of a marriage. If I had married every woman I was fond of...okay, maybe that's not the best example. Let's move on. 

Second, you say that you could save your school by keeping your reputation intact. That's just silly, as the school hasn't even started yet. By the time anyone knows your expecting the school will or won't be established based upon itself.   Third, it would give my boy legitimacy in the eyes of the world. You are one-hundred percent correct in that assessment. But if you were to leave here with your son and go where nobody knows you all you would have to say is that he is the son of your late husband and nobody would be the wiser. You could even get a priest to confirm that with a lie detection spell. 

Fourth, you wonder what people will think of you, marrying again so soon. Well, they'll all think far worse things once your pregnancy is noticed, so it is by far the easier choice.   Fifth, feeling guilty, wondering how you can live with him and not really be a wife. That's entirely your decision. I'm sure that he hopes that your relationship will evolve into a real one and he strikes me as enough of a gentleman to allow you the time to either reach that conclusion or file for divorce if that is not to be the case. 

Sixth, wondering where you would live. Between the ranch, school building, El Parador, Lucky Lady and Conrad's house it seems that you have five possible places to live. That should be the least of your worries. It sounds like whatever you decide he is okay with separate bedrooms. Seventh, Ginnie. How she would take a marriage, if she'd see it the same way as she does the baby. Probably, but you have to make this decision based upon something other than her fears and paranoid, especially given that her concerns are ungrounded. 

Eighth, Conrad himself. He is a good man who does appear to care deeply for you. He put his own life at great risk for you on Monday, something he would not have done for anybody just a few months back. He is smart, handsome, thoughtful and as we already know, able to be discreet when needed." He then grins and says "And he appears support your studying wizardry with me as long as we curtail having a romance. That presents no problem for me, as I would never get involved with one of my little birds. That may however prove difficult for you given how irresistible I am."

Kate laughed suddenly. "Don't take it too hard, Professeur aime, but I think I can resist one I think of as a father." She paused to let the laughter pass. "Thank you. I will give it some more thought; I must decide very soon. I hope we can comfort Ginnie, but we are dealing with a heart, not a head. She said she believed me, but she also believes I will change my mind. She's been terribly hurt, and I'm not sure she can believe until her heart heals. She'll be downstairs for dinner after work. Please sit with us tonight, I think we'd be rather strained alone." 

Katherine took a deep breath and squared her shoulders. "Now, how is the work in the scrolls coming, and what can I do to help?"   He replies, "Well, I have now completed five scrolls. I want you, Ruby, Ginnie and Sonoma to each take one. We will use the fifth for practice. You and Sonoma have both cast spells from scrolls before so we should have one of the others use it. Normally I would suggest Ginnie, but given her current mental state she might perceive that as a lack of confidence in her, needing to see her and her alone try it, so we might ask Ruby instead. Ruby tends to enjoying trying out new things anyway, so I doubt she'll mind. 

As for Ginnie's reaction to Conrad, I would suggest that you ask her directly. Ginnie is smart, regardless of the current paranoia. She now knows you are expecting and what that will do to an unmarried woman's reputation. Heck, I wouldn't put it past the Vigilance Committee to want you to wear a scarlet "A" on your clothing like the Nathanial Hawthorne novel. If Ginnie is explained how this is just a paper marriage to save your reputation she may very well understand and agree."

"You talk as if I'd already accepted. But Ginnie should know about the offer. I thought of it earlier, but it wasn't a good time to bring it up, obviously.”  He replies, "Only in regards to the Ginnie issue, if your answer is going to be no then it is not necessary to bother the child at all." She says, “There are some definite advantages to saying yes. I wouldn't have to explain to my family. I'm not looking forward to that. But... well, we'll see.”  He answers, "There are also definite advantages to saying no. You have to think this one through yourself." 

She says, “Would you like me to tell Ruby to stop by tomorrow when I'm at work tonight? We should all get those scrolls in our possession. You never know when we might need them."  He states, "Whenever we can assemble the four of you would be best."   "I'll try to bring us all in tomorrow. I should go out to the ranch anyway so I can fetch Sonoma." Kate hugged her teacher. "Thank you for listening. Sometimes you just need to say things out loud. I will see you tomorrow." 

Katherine went downstairs for another cooking lesson with Dorita, this time learning how to cut up different kinds of meats and some simple preparations. Afterwards she washed her hands very thoroughly before going upstairs to nap before heading down to dinner and then off to work for the night.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 202, “Jeff’s Story“,  Thursday, March 30th, 1882, 12:30 PM *

Ruby, Jake and Jeff settle in to the office side of their room. Ruby plops herself down on the couch. "Have a seat Jeff, make yourself comfortable."  Jeff Mills sits down in the chair. He says, "I've decided not to quit, if that's what you want to know."   Jake says, "That's a good start. Look Jeff, I told you this before, if we don't know what in blue blazes is going on with you we can't help. We'll even if we can't help we don't know how to avoid trouble for you."

Jeff says, "Well, the other night I told you about growing up as the fourth generation of Erie Canal workers, my Great-Grandfather having helped build the canal back in the 1820's. He had settled on a plot of land on the canal that he bought from the canal owners. He work it for the rest of his life using mules to haul boats and barges along the canal, passing the job on to his son. My Grandfather and Father both did the same 

That story I told you, back in '58, took place not long before my family got swindled. Our land was stolen from us by a bunch of crooked lawyers, they make that Fisk guy look like Mr. Honest by comparison. They came onto our land with forged deeds, claiming to have owned it and said that my Great-Grandfather's deed was a fake. Turns out they had the state politicians in their back pockets. We appealed to the Federal Government also, but those politicians had been paid off too so they also backed the thieves. 

We were evicted and decided to move on out west. My Grandfather didn't survive the trip. He was healthy enough but his spirit was broken. After his passed Father blamed the Government. We settled in the Arizona Territory. When Arizona joined the Confederacy, well Father was the first to join up.  He was a member of Sheord Hunter's troops. Fought here in Arizona and then moved on with Hunter to Texas. My father was with him at the battle of Brashier City, Louisiana in '64. That was a huge Confederate Victory. They captured 1,300 Union prisoners, 11 heavy siege guns and over $ 2 million dollars worth of supplies. Only lost three men, but my father was one of them. Part of me died too when I heard the news."  

Jake listens intently and nods for Jeff to go on.  "That's very sad Jeff." Ruby furrows her brows. "But why would that make both the armies want you?"  Jeff continues, "Well, there I was, a ten-year old boy on his own, my Mom having died of illness the previous winter. Then Major General John Bankhead Magruder, who headed the Confederate States Military Department of Texas, New Mexico and Arizona, send Sherod Hunter back to New Mexico and Arizona to recruit new forces for the Confederacy. 

You have to understand, I shared my father's sentiment for hating the Union given what the Government had done to my family. I was proud that my father had died for a cause that he believed in, and I had no other future plans. So I signed up. I was only eleven by that time, but had sprouted up early. I was the same height and build that I am today. I lied and told them I was eighteen. They had to have known I was younger but probably figured me for fifteen or sixteen. 

I fought with Hunter's Brigade for the rest of the war. Sherod Hunter became a second father to me. Always looked after me, trusted me more than any other man under his command. By then I also knew this land like the back of my hand. A special assignment came up where they needed a local scout, and he assigned me to it. Worst thing that ever happened to me. I'll come back to that in a minute. 

Moving ahead, Lee surrendered to Grant in '65 and hundreds of Secessionists started escaping from Union-controlled Territory to Mexico. Colonel Hunter took it upon himself to reorganize these troops into a coherent fighting force, which would be needed if we were to be taken seriously by the Government. Hunter didn't want to reignite the war, he just wanted to create a place for those who believed in State's rights to live in peace. 

The Colonel thought that President Johnson would be willing to concede The Arizona and New Mexico Territories to the Confederacy if we were to allow the United States railroads to travel through them. That was the main reason for the Gadsten Purchase to begin with, to secure land for a railroad linking Texas to California. Lincoln would never have agreed, but Johnson was willing to talk at least. Colonel Hunter crossed back into the states in '66 for a secret meeting with representatives of President Johnson but unfortunately nothing came of that meeting."  Jeff stops and pours himself some of the bourbon.  Ruby says, "I don't know much of historic events, I admit. Please go on, I want to know how this effects you now."  

Mills continues, "Well, Ulysses S. Grant was elected president in 1868. Colonel Hunter realized that old U.S. Grant would never negotiate with him. So Colonel Hunter disbanded the unit and sent us all back to the states. But he made a point to keep in touch with each of us. When Grant left office in '77 and Rutherford Hayes took office he called us back together. Hayes had support for southern reconciliation and this would have gone a long way. Hunter started negotiations again but then silver and gold were discovered here in the territories and the Government became less inclined to deal. 

That's when things got really difficult and I had a major falling out with Colonel Hunter. I left Mexico again and came back here for good. And because of what I know both the Federal Government or the New Confederate Government have been hounding me ever since. As I told Chet, I'm stuck in the middle of a damned tug of war and neither side will listen to me." He slams his fist on the table as he makes that statement.

Ruby says, "Jeff, I'm just a simple saloon singer. Was there some kind of hidden information in what you just told us? I don't understand what it is you know that they are willing to hunt you for."   Jeff breathes in and sighs, "There are millions of reasons Miss. West why, and every one of them is made of gold."   "Oh..." Ruby says with her eyebrows raised. "Ok, well, that explains a lot. How did you find this information?"

Jeff replies, "I was with the Confederate brigade sent to bury it. That was the special assignment. When it looked like Richmond was going to fall they shipped out the entire Confederate Treasury, valued at over two million dollars at the time. Sent a whole brigade to guard it. Went by rail through Texas and then over land from there. By the time it got to Arizona the Yankees were closing in so Colonel Hunter decided it was best to hide it. 

He sent me with the brigade since I knew the area. Thing is, they were all good ole boys from the deep south, and with my New York accent more than one of them was sure I was a Yankee spy. So they didn't trust me, left me at the base camp under guard when they went up into the mountains to hide it. 

That brigade then headed down into Mexico. The fool Major leading it got lost and wandered into the wrong place, ruled over by a Mexican Warlord who didn't like trespassers. A small army of wood elves ambushed them, not one human survived. That only left three people remaining with any inclination of where it had been buried, myself and two Captains who had been reassigned shortly after it had been hidden. But like me, the Captains had never left the base camp. 

In March of '66 Hunter sent both of them back to Arizona disguised as prospectors to find it. Not long after that Captain James K. Powell turned up dead, his body filled with Apache arrows. Captain Jack Carter just vanished. Colonel Hunter assumed he had found the gold and made off with it, so spent the next decade trying to find the man.  Carter eventually turned up, a decade later in '76, right here in Cochise County. The guy had gone insane, told some fool story of wandering into a cave and falling through a hole to the planet Mars.  He kept raving about his lost Princess Dejah. I think they shipped him off to an asylum. 

That's when Colonel Hunter and I had the falling out. He accused me of knowing where the gold was and hiding it from him. Seems he thought that with the money he could bribe the Government into giving him some land for his New Confederacy. I decided not to tell what I knew, and came back here.   

But by then word had also reached the U.S. Military, who also applied pressure to get me to talk. I won't tell them either, so they've blackballed me, won't let me find employment with any Federal contractors.  I'm the most popular guy around, except they could care less about me, all they want is the gold. Only folks who ever just accepted me for me are you guys and the Whipples."

Ruby says, "I don't understand one thing. Why don't you go GET the gold, move away and live a life of luxury? That's what I would do anyway."   She meets Jeff stare. "Well, we would miss you, of course. But sometimes you have to think of yourself."   Jake chuckles. "Because he doesn't know exactly where it is, only approximately. If he found the gold then there is nothing stopping both sides from taking it from him and his life wouldn't be worth two bits." 

Jeff says, "Well, the thought had occurred to me, but like Jake says, I still don't know exactly where it is. But I'm pretty good at figuring out logistics. I knew where the base camp was, how many men they had, how many trunks of gold they had and how long they were gone. The men hadn't brought that much digging equipment with them so the two Captains assumed the stuff had been just hidden in a cave. But over the years I did some background checking, and one of the Lieutenants who had gone on the digging detail was the son of a New Orleans wizard, so I figure he knew some digging spells and the stuff was buried instead. 

So four years back I wired Linley to come out here, he was the freed slave who worked with my family back in New York. We spent close to two years up in the mountains looking until the Deputy Sheriff showed up and started shadowing us. We then started checking out the other two local mountain ranges, where I knew the stuff wasn't but we wanted to throw him off. Not long after that this town got going.   I decided to stay around and stop looking. Linley moved over to Deming, a New Mexico town around seventy-five miles east of here. Only people who would hire me then were the Whipples here at what was the Lone Star, them having strong Confederate leanings from their Texas days. 

Thing is, I don't really want all of that gold, neither does Linley. We just want enough to go back to New York and buy up the family land again. Several generations of both of our families are buried on that land and we'd like to see our relatives who have died since we left brought back there for a proper burial among their kin folk."

Jake strokes his chin and looks at Jeff. "Was that Hunter that came to visit recently or one of his agents?"  Jeff replies, "That was Colonel Markus Jackson, Colonel Hunter's second-in-command. They want the gold again, or at least enough information from me to look themselves. 

All they know now is that it's in one of the mountain ranges in the area. The base camp was right where the town of Promise City now stands, but unlike me they don't know how far the group traveled. So as far as they know it's anywhere in the Dragoon, Dos Cabezas or Chiricahua Mountains. That's all the Government knows too since we threw off Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter. By the way, he's Colonel Sherod Hunter's nephew. Not sure which side he's actually working for or if he's just out to find it for himself."

Ruby stays quiet in thought, tapping her lips. Finally she speaks. "Ok, now I understand why there are two armies after you. And it would probably be quite hard to get it with them always shadowing you." She looks up at Jeff. "I don't want you to think we're using you either, so I don't think I should make any suggestions about it."   "How much do you need to get your land in New York back?"   He replies, "Don't know. But I figure if we find it there will be more than enough. That gold was worth over two million during the war. Prices have gone up considerably since then, so it's probably now worth between three and four million.

Jake says, "Jeff, let me think about what you told me. I'll recommend as a friend that you don't tell that story to anyone else for now. Is there any more to the story?"   Jeff replies, "Only one's I've ever told all that to are you two and the Whipples, oh, and Linley of course. Nothing more to the story other than the specifics about the digging detail, which no offense, but I don't tell those to anybody.”  “Wise, very wise. You keep it that way." Jake says nodding. 

Jeff says, “My alone knowing those details are the only thing that makes me more valuable alive than dead to everyone else."   Jake replies, "Fair enough Mr. Mills. I ask the YOU let ME know when trouble comes knocking so we can work it out together. 

Jake says, "After this Cowboy gang problem is resolved, we can talk more about this if you would care to. Perhaps we could come up with a solution to your problem." Jake's eyes twinkle. "In the mean time just stay around the Lucky Lady with us and we'll see if we can keep both sides off your back for a little while."

Jeff says, "Thank you Mister Cook. All I ask is that you don't put me in a situation again where the Government could haul me up on charges to try to get the information out of me. As bouncer here I can do whatever is necessary to defend the place, but as I told Miss. West the other day, once those men had been disarmed and the place secured my job here was done. Anything beyond that wouldn't have ever held up in court."

Ruby interjects, "Just remember we didn't know any of that information, Jeff. We wouldn't knowingly put you or anyone else in danger. As a matter of fact it's just the opposite, although I'm not quite sure how that happened."    

"I understand now why you've been hesitant to see to Mr. Cook's silver mine. But if there is a way you can help get that silver out, I'm sure Mr. Cook's generous nature would show. That has been an issue..."   

Jake laughs out loud. "I've not heard that said too many times. I do need some help, or should I say the miners need some guidance on the construction. We can work that out after the festival and this damned Cowboy gang infestation. As always Jeff, I'll see to it that you are adequately rewarded for your contribution.  I do wonder, now that I know more of the story, if Sheriff Hunter is involved with the Cowboy gang too or just interested in watching everyone that is close to Jeff, thinking they might lead Hunter to clues about the gold."

Ruby states, "Anyway, it's almost 1:00 and I have to get back downstairs. We might be needing you too, depending on how many people show up."   The one o'clock hour comes and goes without anybody showing up at the Lucky Lady. At 2:00 PM two people arrive, a pair of plump and rather dirty brothers named Michael and Stanislov Polaski, one carrying a tuba the other with an accordion. They play her a polka and are actually rather good, although it is a type of music she isn't all that experienced with. Still, it is very danceable.

Ruby was only slightly disheartened at the turn out for entertainers, as the whole festival plans have seem to become a mess anyway. She wasn't going to worry about it too much as this all started as a favor for her friend. Then again, she had hoped to get some ideas over who could play her Romeo for the play she planned and the two dirty polka players just wouldn't fit the bill. She told the brothers they could play for the festival and she asked them to check back on Saturday for the time.  Still, she would hang around and drink while she waited, hoping someone else might still turn up.

At 2:45 PM Jane Boag enters the Lucky Lady followed by an entourage of nine other women. All are wearing nice dresses but nothing too revealing. Jane make the introductions to Ruby. "My Palace coworkers Abilene Annie Lambert, Leslie Hutton, Louise Vogel, Fannie Mitchum, and Marnie Keppler; Hildy Jackson and Nancy Myers from the Long Branch; and Julia Barbeau and Fifi LaFarge from the Gay Lady."   "Good afternoon, ladies, Jane." Ruby nods. "Are you all here to sign up for entertainment for the festival?"

Jane says "Yes, we are. We're all experienced entertainers and have been practicing together. We're all set with two family-friendly songs and dances for earlier in the evening and one far more suggestive number for after midnight when hopefully all little children and prudish Vigilance Committee members will have gone off to bed."  Ruby smiles but keeps her suspicions to herself. "Now that sounds good!" 

She offers a seat to the women and sits herself, "So what do you have planned?"  Jane says, "Well, we'd show you but your stage isn't large enough for the ten of us. We will require that there be a piano at the side of the stage to provide the music, we'll bring out own pianist. Our earliest number is a medley of songs by Sir. Arthur Sullivan, with fairly conservative dance moments and we'll wear what we have on now. The Vigilance Committee will probably not object, even thought it is being performed by a group of whores. Our next number is a combination of French-Canadian and American dances and songs, where we plan to wear dresses that may show off just a little cleavage and a lot of leg. I haven't decided on the attire yet for the final number and am open to your suggestions."

Ruby says, "Ms. Duprey and myself have been practicing songs together, with the girls from the Gay Lady. That should be plenty of entertainment then. Do you have any preferences for times?" Ruby laughs, "I'm sure you know that I could care less about the members of a certain Committee.  As for the later show, is that the one you would like me to help you with? I'm not very clear on that yet."   "We can plan that out later, the two of us. I don't want to tie all of the other women up."   Ruby replies, "Alright, I'll see you later then!"  Jane turns and departs with the other women.  Another lull follows.


----------



## Queenie

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Carter eventually turned up, a decade later in '76, right here in Cochise County. The guy had gone insane, told some fool story of wandering into a cave and falling through a hole to the planet Mars.  He kept raving about his lost Princess Dejah. I think they shipped him off to an asylum.




This is the kind of hidden stuff that makes this game / story so amazing!


----------



## Silver Moon

Yeah, I was tempted to do more with John Carter, given that "Princess of Mars" begins right around where Promise City is, but thought that might be a little too over-the-top. 


*Chapter 203, “Jake’s Audition“,  Thursday, March 30th, 1882, 3:30 PM *

Chester has gone to visit wounded Deputy Eduardo Rodriguez and asks him how he is doing.  Eduardo replies, "Chet, I could be up and about now. Both Valdez and Jimenez know a lot of healing magic. I'm as good as new, a few scars, but otherwise okay. I could have been back to work yesterday, but Jimenez wouldn't let me go. Now Dorita's holding me here, and I know better than to cross her. But please tell Marshall Berg that I'll be back on duty in time for the festival, you guys are going to need me then."

Chester pats Eduardo's shoulder. "I know what you mean there about Dorita. She means business. Anyway, I'm glad to see you're doing well. We got really worried when we heard the news. I'll tell the Marshall you'll be fit for duty soon. Get some rest. Dorita won't be happy unless you do, OK?" 

Chester stops in the Marshall's Office. Berg is there doing paperwork. "Hey, Mitch. I just saw Eduardo. He'll be fit for duty in time for the festival. He's itching to get back to work." Berg says, "Good, good. We'll be very busy, I imagine. Are you helping build the stage for the festival?"  Chester replies, "Yep. I was just heading over there now. See you later."

Back at the Lucky Lady, while sitting around bored waiting for more 'entertainers' to arrive Jake speaks chats a while with Niles. They talk about erecting the secure storage building on the property for his liquor business. "We need to get that stuff out of the saloon so we don't have another repeat of the dynamite attack". They agree readily on this.   Jake also asks Niles to tell him immediately on his next order of the Orendian Tequila. "I'm betting that is a warning sign for where the Cowboy gang is going to be meeting next."

Stanley Barker stops by the Lucky Lady. He hands Ruby a small cardboard box and says "You've tried my molasses and toll house recipes before. Today it's gingerbread cookies and sugar cookies. I would be willing to help with the entertainment at the festival if you need me. Also, I heard that there would be a pie baking contest. I was wondering if you could you please check to see if they might be willing to have a cookie baking contest too?"

"Mind if I try one now?" Ruby samples a cookie. He smiles and replies, "Help yourself, the whole box is for you. The gingerbread cookies just came out of the oven so should still be warm."  "It would be a crime to not have a cookie baking contest Mr. Barker. "And I'd be grateful to have you play for a bit on the main stage.  Ruby gets Stanley a lemonade. "How are things working out with your wife's new profession?"   He makes a distasteful face and softly says, "I would greatly prefer that she shoot people with her camera than her Colt."

Ruby tries a gingerbread cookie. "These are so good Mr. Barker. I wonder, might you be interested in making some of these for the saloon? Think about it." "As for your wife, I know what it's like to have someone you love in the line of fire." They chat for a while then Ruby bids him good day.

Jake has been watching the rather skimpy showing of entertainers come for try outs and starts to feel bad for Ruby.  When Stanley leaves, Jake approaches Ruby. "Excuse me Miss West, I read a sign somewhere that you were looking for entertainers? I could play a little piano in the early evening for some dancing if that was helpful. Would you like to hear me play? I know you need to audition me first because there is so much competition for the available time slots." 

"Oh, and sign me up for some children’s entertainment. I can do some kid acceptable fun for about fifteen minutes worth that even the vigilance committee couldn't have a problem with. I'll have to practice up a bit over the next couple of days, but I should be fine."  She replies, "You want to contribute? Well, I suppose if I get a private audition I'll consider it," she teases. "Of course that includes hearing you play."

"You are cruel hard Missy West." Jake says feigning his feelings are hurt. He wanders over to the piano and sits down. He starts playing softly, an old drinking song but jazzed up a bit. 

"There are loads of homeless teenaged boys hanging round saloons looking for some work. And the pay?" Jake snorts a laugh. "Cash if they can get it, just room and board if they are lucky, more likely some leftover food and a bit of whiskey, and in some case just a chance to see a pretty lady." He raises his eyebrows at Ruby. "There's fierce competition for what little work there is. I had no interest in shoveling manure out of the barn, and boys who can clean and sweep are two bits a dozen. But a lad who can clean and sweep, says polite words to the customers and can play a little piano when the regular guy takes a break gets a leg up." 

He stops playing, turns around and leans his elbows irreverently on the piano with a 'bring'. "I know some songs but not very many. My folks tried to have me learn the piano for real as a kid, but I just wasted their money. I had a few players show me some but mostly I watched and listened to some of the old timers who just had a knack. I learned some riffs, chords and tricks to apply to any song. Since I didn't do too many songs early on in the evening folks hardly noticed my songs often sounded similar. By the time it was late, well, folks hardly notice anything then anyway." 

A cheerful laugh emerges from him and the twinkle is in his eye. "It wasn't often that I accompanied the singer, mostly I just made up stuff around a song that I mostly knew. So it made me different than the other boys, and handy to have around the saloon. Sometimes I'd get tips and drinks from the customers. Besides the ladies seemed to like the piano playing kid better than the one with the manure under his finger nails."  Jake turns back to the piano and plays another lively drinking song.

Ruby sits next to him on the piano bench while he plays. "You are better then you think you are." She hums and sings along to parts and where he improvises she improvises too.  Finally she asks, "Do you ever regret the ways things went for you as a kid?"

Jakes doesn't stop playing but instead changes to another tune, that sounds vaguely like a ballad Ruby knows but can't put her finger on. He plays quietly and says, "Regret? I never thought of it that way. Angry at times, sure." He plays a few more bars. "Regret." He says like he is thinking. "I guess I don't spend much time worrying that I did the wrong thing, whether I did or didn't. So not much regret. I suppose you could say I spend my time in today making it better." 

"So," He turns to look at her and says cheerfully . "Do I get a spot?   I was serious about the children’s entertainment too. I promise, there will be no whorehouse jokes." Jake laughs out loud long and hard. "At least not at the children’s entertainment."

Ruby cocks her head, flipping her hair in the process. She leans towards Jake and gives him a small kiss. "Not only do you get a spot in the show, you get a spot in my heart.  As for the children's entertainment, I bet you'd be really good at it. I have to work on a schedule but consider yourself hired. Maybe you can show me some of your tricks later," Ruby smiles. 

Ruby looks hesitant to continue but does, although slowly. "I... I don't know what to do. I don't want to worry about any of this or really, I shouldn't be worrying about any of this." She looks Jake in the eyes, "Jane that is. I can't figure what she's up to, if anything. I can't figure if I should go along. I'm confused."

"You're not getting suspicious now are you?" Jake puts his arm around her. "Treat her like anyone else that has not earned your trust. She believes she represents the goddess, but she isn't the goddess. She is just like you or me." Jake laughs then. "Well, that is improbable.  If she isn't earning your trust them let her take the risk of whatever she is doing."

Ruby replies, "The thing is, I want to help with a ceremony for the goddess. But Jane won't tell me anything about it, she keeps saying later or gives no answer answers, like someone else I know," she says giving Jake a little poke in the side. "So I don't know if I should go along or not." 

"You said something that made me think. If I let them entertain and they do something crazy, then I was the one in charge, right? I'll get blamed and I know you don't want to bring the Vigilance Committee down on us, or anyone else for that matter."  "Mostly us," He says with a smirk. "Better not to give the Vigilance Committee any leverage like town outrage." 

Ruby pouts. "It's much easier to just sing and take your clothes off then plan all this crap!" "Sometimes it is best to stick to your talents." He scratches the side of his face and says, "I didn't exactly mean that the way it sounded. This kind of thing is not exactly my expertise either. I don't mind jumping in and solving a problem here or there to help things along but it won't help matters to trade Ruby not knowing what to do to Jake not knowing what to do." He plays a little flourish on the piano. "At least if you can't figure it out you can give them a dazzling smile and ask for help."

"You're right. I shouldn't have gotten involved in any of this."  Ruby walks over to the bar, exchanging her lemonade for a whiskey and a gingersnap. She shrugs as she returns to Jake, "Too late now. But if I'm going to be involved I might as well go all the way. We'll see what happens." 
Ruby tries to banish any more thoughts of worry from her mind.

After four o'clock Jake and Ruby take a walk to Elihu Upton's office.  "I used to keep Mitchell Berg on retainer for legal work in front of Judge Isby. It can be tough to own a saloon in this town. Would you be interested?"  "Why yes, I would," he replies.  Jake asks him. Ruby adds with a sweet smile, "And tell us a little about yourself and why we should want you as our lawyer over Mr. Fisk."   

He replies, "Well, I do not know much about Mr. Fisk's background but I can tell you about mine. I'm a third generation lawyer, graduated seventh in my class from Yale Law School and spent three years as a junior partner with the well-known New York City law firm of Maurice, Lawrence and Kurley. I am also bonded as a Insurance Agent with the insurance department of my former law firm and have applied to the Territorial Governor to begin selling policies within Arizona. And unlike Fisk, I do not work alone, having recently hired Hatcher Meeks as a clerk and accountant to work with me."

Ruby asks, "So you're planning on staying in town long then? How did you end up here in Promise City?"   He states, "Mathematical analysis. Both the New Mexico and Arizona Territories appeared on paper to be underserved by attorneys and insurance agents. I cross-referenced the populations, number of crimes, wealth, present number of lawyers and growth projections for twenty different communities and Promise City came up with the highest ratio for success. It appears that I have chosen right, given the Mr. Berg has ended most of his business."

She says, "Very interesting. I don't know much about math but we certainly need some lawyers around this place.   Mr. Cook and I would like to put you on retainer, in the unlikely event of needing your services." Jake coughs in the background. "Ok, it might not be so unlikely," she shrugs.   Jake approaches him with a $100 bill in his hand. "This should cover Miss West and myself," as he hands the bill to him.

Elihu Upton calls in his clerk, Mr. Meeks, from the back room. The scrawny looking man quickly arrives and asks what he can do for them. Upton hands him the $ 100 bill and says, "Please make out a receipt for Mr. Cook and Miss. West. Then run that bill over to Condon's Bank and deposit it into the firm's account."   "You don't waste any time, do you?  I know that you're fairly new to town. I hope you'll stop by the Lucky Lady and see our saloon firsthand. I've heard there is a wonderfully talented singer there," she giggles.  He smiles and says, "I'll try to do that some time."

"I hope you'll do more than try Mr. Upton. We have the best customers and can introduce you to many fine citizens of our little city. We take the very best care of our customers and we'd do the same for you." Ruby realizes she is flirting, flashing her dazzling smile and playing with her hair. She clasps her hands behind her back and just stands there smiling, trying to stop the unconscious behavior.

Jake holds his snickering in rather well over the Ruby’s on and off flirting.  They bid Upton good day and head back to the Lucky Lady.   Ruby takes Jake's hand as they walk. "Minerva must be busy I haven't seen her around in a couple of days. I hope she stops by soon I need to speak to her. And Niles, we should go see him about the new construction. I hope that little kissing incident doesn't adversely affect the price of our lumber." 

Ruby glances sideways at Jake, "Although it seems kind of funny talking about building more when what we have is in such danger of getting blown up. I keep feeling like I shouldn't be making any plans for the future."   "Keeping making the plans we'll get through it. I won't say I'm not worried, but just sure we'll manage." Jake then says quickly in a low voice. "That reminds me; the invisible dynamite, is it still invisible? Can we figure out how they do that?"

"You really don't worry about much, do you? Ah.." she sighs, "I used to be like that when I was young and innocent." Then she laughs.   "Yes, it's still invisible," she whispers back. "I don't know if we can figure out how to do that, is there something you want to tell me?" she smirks but keeps the innocent look on her face.  "The possibilities are endless if we figure that out. No I don't have anything particular in mind." As they continue to walk Jake laughs abruptly, "I wonder if I was ever innocent."

"I'm sure at some point you were. Not sure what happened to you at a young age to change it though." She shrugs. "Me, I got the bad girl traits passed down from my parents.  As for the other thing, I guess I could take it out of town and try to figure it out. I don't know how receptive Mr. Gonzales will be to teaching me that spell. He might realize it will be used to cause trouble."  Jake says, "Heh, just don't mention my name with the idea and you'll be fine."

"As much as he may not like you, he knows you look out for me." She grips Jake's hand tighter in hers. "But I have also told him some of my past, he knows more than anyone else here in Promise City besides you." Ruby shrugs, "No one asks, I guess they don't want to know. Better that way anyway cause there isn't much to tell that would be acceptable by most of our friends standards." 

"Anyway, I'll try to see him later and find out if he has time. I still need to talk to Minerva and Jane is coming back at some point so I'm pretty busy. But I always have time to get out of here for a bit to relax.  Now let's go see Neil."   "Sure, but I need to stop by Lacey's first before I forget. It will be quick."  At Lacey's Jake purchases a number of colored neckerchiefs, four children’s balls and a cheap cloth bag to keep them in.  "I'm set. Let us see Mr. Cassidy now."   

They find Cassidy in the middle of Main Street, directing the workers at the stage. 

"Good afternoon, well, evening, Mr. Cassidy. Jake and I are here to speak about the lumber for the Saloon." Ruby starts giving him a general idea about what they will need. "No need to get specific Ruby. Jeff stopped by and told me what you would be needing." "Oh that's wonderful!" Ruby replies. 

"Yes, and I have a proposition for you." He gestures to the stage they are building. "We're going to need to do something with this lumber after the festival is over. I could give this to you, for an excellent price, to get your construction started. You can use it for the floorboards. Otherwise it's going to take a few weeks for another batch of lumber to be ready."  Ruby looks to Jake, "What do you think? I don't want to wait to get started with the construction."

Nanuet, who had volunteered to help build the stage stopped his work and tried to listen in on the conversation eager to hear what Ruby and Mr. Cassidy were discussing. He had enjoyed the construction work and felt he was learning quite a bit. He was excited to have the work to keep him busy also, although helping Minerva with the festival work had filled that void the past several days.  He interjects, "Sounds like a good deal to me Miss Ruby. Of course the decision is yours but no reason to waste time when this lumber will still be very useful."

Jake says, "Sounds fine to me, but you should be asking your construction foreman. What in Hades do I know about this stuff?" Grinning he says, "I've never built anything that stood before."  Ruby says, "I wasn't asking your opinion on the wood, just whether we should consider the used lumber or not. But next time I'll remember not to ask your opinion," Ruby huffs. 

She turns to the Indian and says, "Thank you Nanuet, an opinion I can use." When Ruby turns to speak to Nanuet he puts a hand on his hips, scrunches up his face and mouths the words silently back to her while wagging his finger. The others look at Jake but he has his hands in his pockets when she looks back.

Ruby turns to Neil. "Yes, we'll take it. Work out the details for the delivery with Nanuet please. And Jeff will let you know how much else we need after this. Of course, we know you'll take good care of us," Ruby winks at him. She bids Cassidy good evening and walks off to the side. "Thank you Nanuet for the help. I'm glad you stepped in since now you are next in charge, after Jeff Mills. This, of course, means you'll have to receive a salary. Is that acceptable to you?" Ruby asks with a grin.

Nanuet exclaims, "Me? Next in charge? A salary? I... well I don't know what to say Miss Ruby. I don't mind working for room and board but... well I guess if I am to court Miss Minerva properly then some extra money would be handy. I accept!" he says holding out his hand. Before she can shake it, he pulls it back and wipes it off before offering it again.

She looks at his still dirty hand and hesitates, but then puts her soft hand in his gently. "I know you'll do a good job for us Nanuet," she says and shakes his hand. "We can work out a fair salary later. Are you coming for dinner?" She narrows her eyes at Jake briefly. "Humph," she says with an exaggerated shoulder in the air before spinning on her heel and swinging her hips as she walks away.

"Wouldn't miss Maria's supper if I could help it. Whatever you think is fair Miss Ruby. Best be getting back to work. If you see Minerva tell her I was thinking of her."   Ruby replies, "I will. I have been waiting to see her actually, we need to talk about this festival. At any rate, we'll see you for dinner."  Nanuet heads back to work doing his best to work with those who seem to know what they are doing and assisting them more than just doing menial labor.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 204, “Festival Events“,  Thursday, March 30th, 1882, 4:30 PM *

Judge Lacey runs up to Minerva when he sees her walking along South Street. He is waving a paper in his hand. "Priestess, he's Coming!" She pauses and asks, "Who is coming?" He replies, "Mark Twain! He says that he would be honored to speak at our festival. He says to expect him to arrive in town on Saturday afternoon or early evening depending upon when the stages are running. I know that Kris Wagner has arranged for a number of extra Wells Fargo stages to run from Friday to Monday to accommodate the crowds from out of town, so that shouldn't be an issue! Priestess! We can start advertising this!" 

She takes a look at the telegram and it is what Lacey has paraphrased, also including the sentence "I am anxious to see the where Doc Holiday left this Earth in Tombstone and where Billy the Kid did so in Promise City."  Minerva's face lights up. "This is wonderful news, Senor Lacey. I am sure the merchants will be very pleased by Senor Clemens appearance. How are the other events shaping up? I am sure that you and Senora Gilson have things well in hand."

Minerva bids Mr. Lacy good day and continues on her way to the El Parador in search of Katherine. She finds her in the kitchen, looking like the cooking is getting the best of her. Minerva hides her smile but is unable to keep the twinkle out of her eyes as she looks at her floured covered friend. "Hola, Kate. Learning to bake today?" 

"I have come to see how you are doing with the Children's activities. I had an Idea that I wanted to share. Back in Spain we had a fair every year. I used to really love mutton Busting. We, the children that is, would ride the sheep and see how long we could stay on. It was great fun. What do you think? Maybe you could get some of the ranchers to help you out with that. I think that they young Senor King is in town and he did offer to help in any what that he could."


"I left you a list of activities at your boarding house, did you not get it?" Kate asked and wiped her hands on a towel.  She replies, "No, I have not seen Bea today." 

Kate says, "I'm sure your idea is fine, and we have quite a few sheep out at the ranch, but I must say, the poor sheep!  I'm sure young Mr. King is very kind, but I had words with his mother last week so I doubt he would be willing to help me.  I'll ask Chester if someone can build a temporary pen for the sheep.   She replies, "I would not measure him against his Madre. I do not think that Senor King is much like his Madre. He came to visit me earlier in the week and he seems quite sincere. as for the mutton Busting, It does not hurt the sheep and it is quite a comical event. The children really love it, but some of them do develop sore bottoms as a result though." She laughs.

Speaking of help, I think I will need a person or two to help me run things for the children.  I thought I would ask Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Wainwright to give me a hand.  Let me run upstairs and get my copy of the list so you can look it over."  It only took a moment for Kate to fetch the paper and come back into the kitchen.  "Here it is."


			
				List said:
			
		

> Saturday beginning at 1:00 pm.
> 
> Always available--
> 
> Hopscotch
> Marbles (All marbles provided by myself, children keep what they win playing)
> Graces  (Each child holds two sticks, they use them to throw and catch hoops.)
> Battledores and Shuttlecocks (Badminton)
> Jump ropes
> 
> Scheduled games:
> 
> 1:30 pm
> Tug-of-War
> 
> 2:30 pm
> Hoop rolling
> 
> 3:30 pm
> Foot races
> 
> 4:30 pm
> Lawn bowling
> 
> 5:30 pm
> Baseball
> 
> All games are stopped at 7:00 pm
> 
> No events scheduled for Sunday, although all games will be available to play.




"This is so Wonderful." Minerva says as she peruses the list. "The Children's games are my very favorite events. The sound of their laughter and excitement makes my heart light.”  Kate replies, "It's not that I think Mr. King would be like his mother, only that he may have heard about our altercation. If so, he would not wish to upset his mother by giving me assistance." 

Minerva says, “Speaking of Children, how is Ginny? I am going to ask her if she would like to display some of my tapestry work with her lace. I would pay her a commission for her sales of course."   Kate says, "Ginnie is... adjusting to the idea of an addition to our family. I'm not certain what her plans for the festival are, but you can find her at Mary Kelley's just now. I'm sure she'll be glad of any opportunity."

"Gracias Kate, I will go and find her now while it is fresh in my mind. You look wonderful, by the way. "she says and hugs her friend before grabbing a hot cookie." Mmmm Not bad! Adios!"   Minerva makes her way over to Kelley's and shares her proposal with Ginny.

Kate‘s cooking lesson from Dorita continued.  "My cookies better than 'Not bad,'" Dorita said with a huff. "I'm sure she was just trying to give me a hard time, Dorita. She doesn't know I didn't make those."  "Of course you not make those, too soon for baking for you!" Dorita waggled her finger at the plate of flour in front of Kate. "Get chicken, it not dredge itself."  "Yes Dorita," she said and did as she was told. They finished her days lesson with fried chicken, then Kate went upstairs to take a nap.

Jake watches Ruby walk away with a little smirk followed by a shrug of his shoulders. "I think she needs a little time to cool off."  He walks over to the Arizona Billiard Hall. "Hey there Rufus, how are you today?"  "Fine Jake, doing fine. What can we do for you? Set you up with a table, I didn't think this was your game?"  "I had an hour to burn, thought I would stop in." There are not many men in at this hour but Jake says, "Introduce me around, maybe somebody here wants a shot at my money." 

Rufus Davis introduces Jake to the men one at a time. Jake is not a bad billiards player, but makes sure that even if he could win he manages to lose on a missed risky shot. After three games, Jake leaves and heads back to the Lucky Lady, the several dollars lost the price of the names of the men in the billiard hall.

Shortly after Ruby returns to the Lucky Lady Jane arrives again to speak to Ruby alone. Ruby takes her to a more private table in the corner of the Saloon. “So,” Ruby begins, “Are you going to tell me about the ceremony now? I want to help but I don’t know anything about it.”  Jane smiles at Ruby, “Sister, you are so impatient. Answer me this question, Do you wish to please the goddess?” 

Ruby doesn’t need to think of her answer, “Of course. I really want to thank her. But I have had too much unwanted trouble lately and don’t want to get myself in anymore than I already am.” “No trouble,” Jane answers, “It’s your choice.”  “I know,” Ruby scrunches her nose, “But I want to make the right choice. I spoke to Jake about it. He listens but has no answers. Only that he doesn’t want to share me.” Ruby shrugs, “I can’t blame him, I don’t have any answers either.” 

“The answer is simple, Sister,” Jane places her hand over Ruby’s. “The goddess is telling you what to do, you just have to do it.”  “And what do you want me to do?”  Jane answers, “I want you to do what you will. But if I had my way you would dance the Dance of the Veils.”  Ruby’s eyes widen slightly and she tries to keep herself from looking surprised. “I thought YOU did the Dance of the Veils.” 

“I do. We will both do it. You will go first.” Jane can immediately tell Ruby is wavering. She continues, “The goddess made you in her image for a reason. Your beauty and talents should not go unknown and unappreciated. You know in your heart she will be pleased if you do the dance for her. You will pass on her feelings of love and desire to all those who so desperately need and want them. For those of us who are chosen, it is easy to do. It is our duty to do so.” 

“But…”  Ruby next words are halted by Jane’s finger brushing her lips. “No buts. Search your heart and you will find the answer you seek.” Jane rises from the table. “I am going to plan on you doing the dance. If you decide not to, you may take a smaller role if you wish. Let me know if you change your mind.”  With that Jane exits the Lucky Lady leaving a speechless Ruby behind.

As Jane is walking out, Minerva walks in. Ruby's brain was already spinning overtime about Jane's request. She waves to Minerva who smiles and approaches. Ruby asks Minerva to have a seat at their table and she gets her a whiskey. She smiles sweetly, "We need to have a discussion about the festival plans. At this late date there is still confusion about some things. Do you have time?" 

Minerva recognizes the confrontational look in Ruby's eyes and responds with an equally sugary smile. "I have a few minutes. Let us sit and talk." She says and sits in a chair with a table between them.  "Good," Ruby replies, wary of Minerva's smile. "I've been working on the entertainment but there seems to be some... confusion about the matter. Chester is building a big huge stage in the middle of town for everyone to gather at and that is where all this entertainment is supposed to go, but when I spoke to Judge Lacey he seemed a bit out of sorts, saying that you told him not to have it there? I didn't think that could be possible because the point of this festival was to bring this city together, not separate them. Am I correct in my thinking?" 

“Senorita Townsend was planning on excluding the saloons. And, understandably, the saloon owners were up in arms because of this. I told her that she could not do so and I told them to decide what part they wanted to play and to coordinate their events with Senora Gilson. I do not know what has been decided. Senora Gilson would have all that information.”  Ruby takes a sip of her whiskey before continuing. "Senora Gilson has no such information, she is just as clueless as Senor Lacey. They wanted me to figure it out and talk with you." 

Ruby sits up straighter in her chair and states, "The entertainment will be held on the main stage and the ball will be held there also. Any saloon not right there can set up a tent along the way if they want and sell what they wish. That should take care of that problem." "That is muey excelente, Ruby. You should tell your idea to Senora Gilson. I am sure that the saloon owners will appreciate being closer to the activities, especially when the Ball starts. People will not want to leave in search of libation. How is the entertainment shaping up?" 

"It's shaping up just fine. I am disappointed at the turnout but there should be enough entertainment for most of the day. Jake even offered to play and entertain the children for a bit." Ruby pauses, then continues slowly. "I have also planned some more 'adult' entertainment for later in the evening, which I am considering taking part in." "Oh? What is it?"  "What is what? It's entertainment meant for adults," Ruby laughs. "Surely you realize the difference." 

"Ruby, what part are you taking in the entertainment? What are you doing?" she says narrowing her eyes. Ruby laughs lightly, "You worry too much, Miss Florencia. I'm going to do what I do best." Ruby stops and considers her words. "I mean, second best." "And what might that be?" 
A huge smile grows on Ruby's face, "Well, I suppose you'll have to either ask Jake or wait for the festival and be surprised." 

Minerva sighs and rolls her eyes dramatically, "By the goddess, I know that smile! You are up to something, Ruby West." she smirks. "Talk to Jake? I may just do that!" She stands and moves around the table to lay her hand on Ruby's shoulder and says more seriously, "Por favor, be careful what you do mi Amiga, strange things are happening and I do not want you harmed." 

"I realize that everyone around here has been affected by... something.." Ruby smiles, "And I've decided I'm not going to worry about it anymore. I would like to have a little fun and receive some favor in return. I do appreciate the concern though." She squeezes Minerva's hand. "Thanks for taking the time to straighten things out. Hopefully things will run more smoothly now." She glances around the saloon. "I wonder where he is?" She shakes her hair around her. "Anyway, I'm sure you're busy with your plans..."

Kate woke from her nap with time to spare before dinner. She replaited her hair and decided to go see Mrs. O'Hara. She slipped out of the El Parador with no one seeing her so for once managed to go somewhere alone. Her knock was quickly answered and she was ushered inside the busy house. 
"I've come at a bad time, you're getting ready for dinner."  "Nonsense," Mrs. O'Hara smiled. "There's plenty to help get the dinner on. Sit down now." In about a minute Kate was tucked into a chair with a drink. 

"Thank you for the tea. And for helping Ginnie with our house, which is why I came."  "'Twas nothing," Mrs. O'Hara said as her busy hands kept moving. "Your Ginnie is a good, industrious girl there. We had a nice little picnic with your basket when it came. I hoped she might come by and make friends with my girls here, but she always seems to be busy." 

"Yes, I can't convince her to slow down," Kate said, concerned. "But I hope once I open the school she will get to know some of the other children.  I also came to ask you a favor. I am in charge of the children's activities for the festival this weekend, and I may need another adult or two to keep things running smoothly. Since much of your family are likely to be there anyway, I hoped you might help." 

"Well, Shannon will be helping Mrs. Kelley those days. But I think between myself and Patrick we should be able to give you a hand."  "Thank you, it's a load off my mind. It would just be impossible to do everything at once. Plus there is likely to be horse racing, and since I'm raising horses I thought I should participate to make people aware." Kate stood up. "I should go and let you sit down to your dinner. Thank you."  "You're welcome to stay Mrs. Kale," the other woman said with a friendly smile. "You're very kind, but Ginnie will be expecting me over at the Cantina. Thanks again, and for the tea," Kate said as Mrs. O'Hara escorted her to the door.

Mr. Gonzales joined Ginnie and Kate for an uncomfortable dinner, then took the young girl upstairs to her studies. Conrad had entered while they were eating but again took a seat at a different table. Kate kept her seat this time, then went upstairs for a quiet hour of reading before heading over to the Lucky Lady for work.

Jake stops on the porch of his saloon in the doorway. His duster is unbuttoned and the criss-cross of a pair of gunbelts is visible. He pushes his hat back on his head and scratches an itch on his brow. Stamping the loose dust off his boots he enters the saloon. 

He sees Jeff Mills and Harry Rote busy getting ready for the evening. He can hear kitchen noises and assumes it is Maria. It appears to him that Ruby and Minerva are just finishing a conversation. Jake approaches the table the two women are at and flips a chair around to sit on it backwards, his hands holding the chair back in front of him. "Buenos trades, senoritas." 

"I've changed my mind," he says looking at Ruby. "I want to go out tonight instead of Friday. Job is already working my table tonight and you need a break from this vexing festival business before you bite my poor head clean off. Be ready in an hour. I'll go over and tell Mrs. Smith to be ready for us. Anything special you want her to make?"

A look of surprise momentarily crosses Ruby's face before she smiles. "That's a great idea! But I have to take a bath... and only an hour? I'd better run." She stands from the table, her dizzy mind showing in her eyes, "I hope we're done here Minerva, I have to get ready for dinner. I'll, uh, talk to you later." 

She bounces her way to the stairs where she pauses and turns back to the two of them. "Chocolate," she says grinning at Jake. "Tell her something chocolate." With that she climbs the stairs quickly. She gathers a simple skirt and shirt and heads over to Gilson's for her bath. They are just about to close but Ruby convinces them one more bath of the bath won't hurt. As Ruby bathes Laurie does some cleaning around the room on the other side of the curtain so they can chat. 

Ruby explains the plan for the festival, that all the acts will be on the main stage and the saloons off of Main Street can set up tents along the way to sell their wares. She tells her the schedule for the entertainment and Laurie writes it down, saying she will pass it on to Judge Lacey.

Minerva continues to sit after Ruby bounces off. "Senor Jake, I am worried about that girl. She is up to something. something that she does 'second best'. She won't tell me what it is but did say that I should ask you about it. Is our Ruby getting into more hot water?"   

"I have no doubt she is." Jake says with a smile. "That is what she does." His smile fades, "Second best? Something she does second best? I'm not sure... I wonder though....." Jake stands. "It must have something to do with the public ceremony to Aphrodite," he says and strokes his beard while looking at Minerva. "Perhaps you should plan to be there for that ceremony Senorita. I do not know what it will bring but I have an uncomfortable feeling about it. It may be that I am just overprotective. Still...." Jake shrugs yet again today.   "I'm headed to the Promise City Hotel to speak with Melissa Smith for a minute, why don't you walk with me?"

She hesitates and looks toward the stairs. "Si, I will walk with you. I was hoping to talk to Ruby about another matter," she says blushing slightly, "but she is off and running again. Well, I suppose that it can wait until manyana."  She allows Jake to escort her out of the saloon. "I really am concerned about her. She is the one that brought up the subject of some adult entertainment that she considering participating in, she looked so worried about it but when I tried to get specifics out of her she just laughed it off."

"You can still have that talk with her when we are through, she has an hour to get ready. I've never known a woman who prefers to get ready without the company of another woman anyway.  I do have my worries about what Ruby is getting into. Who am I to get between someone and their deity? It's not like Silver Jake Cook has been a shining example of how to maintain a spiritual relationship with a god." Jake chuckles and scratches behind his ear as they walk. "Some people are meant to be a good example, I suspect I am just going to have to settle for being a frightful warning." Jake continues to laugh apparently finding that particularly humorous.

Minerva looks at him and laughs, "Mi Padre used to say something similar about me. 
No it is not wise to get between a person and their god but it is important to know that it is the god's will that you are following and not that of someone else. How is your little project going? Have you found my book adequate for your need?"

"The book? Yes I believe it will be adequate for the task." Jake is quiet for a dozen footsteps before he adds, "I did consider your advise regarding the gods." He is quiet again until they near the hotel. 

"I'm not so good at apologies when I don't think I have done anything wrong." Jake gives her a look and a small smile. "We just had a misunderstanding out behind the Lucky Lady. It's not that I haven't had my face slapped before for things I'd said, but I would never, you know, force myself...." Jake's small smile turns into a grin. "It is regrettable that we had that misunderstanding. I hope we can continue to be friends." He doesn't wait for her reply and bounds up the stairs. 

Jake and Minerva enter the Promise City Hotel and he asks for Melissa Smith. "Mrs. Smith, Ruby West and I would like to stop in for a special dinner tonight. Do you think you could make room for us?" "Of course Mr. Cook," she replies, "but on short notice you'll have to choose from what I have in the kitchen." 

Jake leans in to her and says quietly, "Melissa, what you do with food ought to be illegal, for we are all addicted to your cooking. Treat us to whatever you think is wonderful, and if you can have something chocolate for Ruby that would do ME a world of good." Melissa Smith hides her little smirk in her apron and nods yes several times to Jake. He gives her a smile with a tip of his hat and leads Minerva out the door.

They re-enter the street and Minerva turns to Jake. "Senor Jake, I too owe you an apology. I knew that you were not that kind of man, but well, "she shrugs her shoulders, "There are many strange things taking place lately. Por Favor, I want you to know that you can count on my friendship. By the way I would like to thank you for helping Nanuet dress for our date. It was quite a successful evening." she beams. "You are a good friend." she say and hugs him. "Now I must go and find Nanuet and ask him to escort me to the Ball. Do you know where I might find him?"

"He might be at the Lucky Lady, I really don't know where he is. Funny that one, he tends to be around when I need him though." 

"Senorita, used es una mujer hermosa." {you are a beautiful woman}" Jake says matter of factly. "Forgive my brazenness, but it seems strange to me that given all the men in Spain that not one of them was able to win your heart in the years since your maturity. Is it the way of your vows to remain uncommitted to a man? I watch you and my Indian friend becoming, ahem, close." 

Jake laughs, "You've got that poor savage following you around like one of Ruby's puppies. It would be fair for you to say that it is none of my business. Yet I worry about Nanuet. In some ways he is like a teenager just learning about girls." Jake removes his hat and runs his hand through his hair. "Damn, I don't know exactly what I'm trying to say. I just hope that the two of you are headed for the same place in your lives. If not one or both of you is going to get burned." Jake kicks some dirt with his boot. "Just say shut up Jake."

"No, You are Nanuet's friend and you are my amigo also." she says placing her hand on his. "I am honored that you can speak your mind without reservation. It is the test of a true friend to be able to do so. You ask if my vows prevent me from having a man in my life. No they do not but until recently it has been my heart that has prevented me from doing so. Do not worry for Nanuet. I will not hurt him. There can be no other beside Nanuet. I knew that when I met him. It is true that we are in love and that it all happened very quickly. But I am not afraid of what the future will bring and neither is he. Our union is blessed by the gods senor."

The gods, hmmm. Well, I wish you luck and perseverance. Will you be coming back to the Lucky Lady in search of Nanuet or Ruby?"  "Si, I must find Nanuet. I will talk to Ruby in the morning." Jake offers her his arm and they walk back quietly to the saloon.   "Good evening, Senorita." He says and makes his way up stairs. 

Once there he washes up. He selects one of the new outfits Ruby helped him select in Tombstone, the one with the woven rose vest and plaid pants of dark brown and fine gold colored thread. He feels a bit naked without the gun belts and only the derringer. At the last minute he tucks the double action revolver in the back of his trousers and covers it with the ash grey waist coat. "I'll be glad when Johnny Ringo is in a six foot hole," he mumbles before going downstairs. Once down stairs he snaps his fingers and walks quickly over to Drovers. After some time there he comes back to the saloon to wait for Ruby and enjoy a drink.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 205, “A Date to the Ball and a Wager”,  Thursday, March 30th, 1882, 5:00 PM *

At around 5:00 PM on Thursday evening the O'Hara's twin-thirteen year old girls, Colleen and Cathleen, see Katherine Kale on South Street near the El Parador Hotel.  Colleen asks "Mrs. Kale, could we see Ginnie for a little while?"   "Of course you can, if she'd back from Mrs. Kelley's. Come inside with me." 

Kate led the girls into the Cantina and sat them down at a table near the window. "I'll just run upstairs and check." She hurried upstairs and checked first in their room, and then went into Mr. Gonzales' rooms where she found Ginnie. "Ginnie, can you come downstairs please? Colleen and Cathleen O'Hara are downstairs looking for you." Ginnie didn't speak, just nodded and went quietly out the door. Kate followed down to the Cantina, but let the girls alone, instead going into the kitchen to discuss dinner with Dorita.

A few blocks away, even though the rest of the men had long ago called it quits Nanuet was still hard at work on the stage. "I just want it to be perfect" he thinks to himself. The ends of these planks should be even, let me see if I can fix that." He continued to work, his rough hands battered after a long day of working with wood and tools, his clothes were soiled but not torn, a testament to the work that he put into making them. He wiped the sweat from his brow for what seemed the millionth time and tossed the long braid of dark hair over his shoulder so that it would be out of the way and he could concentrate. He quietly hummed a native song to himself as he worked, oblivious to his surroundings.

Minerva leaves the Lucky Lady and follows the sounds of nails being pounded into board. As she nears the sound stops and she can hear Nanuet talking. She is taken unawares by the sight that greets her as she rounds the corner. He is standing with his back to her, stripped to the waist and glistening with sweat in the sunlight. Her breath catches in her throat and then quickens as the familiar tangle of nerves takes over. 

Unconsciously placing her hand on her belly, she steps back into the shadow of a building to compose her self and admire his sleek, work hardened body. His physique is lean and compact, the strong muscles of his back and arms are taut, sinewy tendons standing out from a day of hard labor. As she watches him wipe the sweat from his brow her mind wanders to her plan for Festival night and a rosy flush of heat creeps up her skin to her face. She shakes her head and laughs at herself as she steps out of the shadow and smiling radiantly she calls to him.  “Buenos Tardes, Mi Amor!”

Nanuet is startled momentarily by the female voice. It is only a moment before he realizes who it is, but that lapse is all it takes for him to smack his thumb rather than the nail he was holding. "Meirda!" he exclaims as he drops the hammer which then lands on his foot. He hops up and down for a moment before sitting down on the edge of the stage, his throbbing thumb being held in his other hand. 

"Buenos Tardes Minerva" he says in a weak voice. "Whatever that means." He then gets to his feet and makes his way over to her shaking out his injured hand. "What do you think of your stage my love? It is not done quite yet, but it is coming along nicely I think." His eyes are drawn to the cleavage that is exposed by her white peasant blouse, he then realizes what he is doing but chooses to allow his eyes to continue to wander taking in her curvy form.

Minerva is assailed by the strong masculine scent of him. she hurries over and picks up his injured hand and puts it to her lips. " 'Buenos Tardes' It is a well wish. it would translate to 'good late day' in English.. but it does not look like your having one." she says as she kisses his thumb and then then turns his hand over to kiss his palm.  Nanuet allows Minerva to tend to his wounded hand and winches slightly from the kiss. "Buenos Tardes means good day, I will have to remember that. In my language good day would be eseeva epeva'e." 

She glances up at him. "The stage looks muey excelente! so straight and even. Is all you do of such high quality?   Would you have dinner with me this evening mi amor?" she says disregarding his sweaty chest and wrapping her arms around his neck. "I have not seen you at all this day."  Nanuet chuckles, "I am just learning, but thank you for the compliment. I have watched the men and between working on this and the addition to the Lucky Lady I am learning." 

"I would love to have dinner with you, but I should get washed up first. Where should we go?" "Kate was cooking fried chicken over at the El Parador today and that smelled delicious, let's eat there tonight." Nanuet grabs his tools and his vest, and escorts Minerva to the El Parador. He tells her to head inside while he gets washed up. A few moments later he meets her inside for dinner.

Minerva sits at the table waiting for Nanuet. She bites her lip and taps her foot as she ponders why he has not invited her to the Ball yet. "He seems quite happy with me. I can not imagine that he would invite another in my stead. Perhaps he doesn't want to go? Oh but I do so want to attend. It will be such a grand party." Nanuet re-enters the room and notices, Minerva lost in thought.

Nanuet makes his way across the El Parador greeting those that he knows and apologizing for not visiting more frequently.  Dorita comes out of the kitchen and sees Nanuet. Immediately she begins berating him.  "Who are you? Where you come from? You are stranger here, you never come by! My food no good for you? You no like my food?" she swats at him with the towel in her hand. "You had a room here, you sleep in my stables, I see you across the street in the grove, but you no come and see me." 

Nanuet’s face turns red as he dodges the playful swats by Dorita. "Sorry Dorita, I promise I will come around more often if you promise to stop yelling. Dorita I heard you were giving lessons in cooking fried chicken today, any chance of getting some of that, we're starving? All this work on the festival makes a man hungry!" 

Dorita laughs, "You came to right place if you hungry. I fix you big plate, be right back."  Nanuet sits down across from Minerva as she stifles a giggle. "She is a great cook, I am sure the food will be wonderful. She trained Maria, the girl who cooks at the Lucky Lady. So, is everything coming together for the festival? Only one day left!"

"I believe so. Everyone seems to be quite industrious. I tried to keep my hand out of it so that others would be forced to work together. It became rather heated for a while they worked out the kinks but everyone seems to be working together rather nicely now... Although, I must admit, they are all a bit irritated with me for stepping aside. Still, the festival will be a success, they can all take the credit for it and it will have been a good lesson for them all in how to work out their differences." She smirks and shrugs her shoulders.  "It is difficult to believe that it is only one day away. Will you be attending any of the events?" she says hopefully.

"Well I heard someone mention a horse race and also cattle roping. If I am not too busy helping you or the others then I suppose I would try my hand in those sporting events. I would like to take in some of the entertainment as well. What about you, did you have certain events you had your heart set on attending?" The food arrives, a heaping plate of chicken and biscuits. Nanuet eagerly digs in, forgetting his manners.

Minerva watches him devour his chicken for a moment before carefully sampling her own fare. 
"I am not busy at all during the festival except for a prayer to kick it off and possibly a sermon on Sunday. I was considering participating in the fencing matches, I have had no one to practice with since my arrival, but I do not have any equipment and I sincerely doubt they will allow me to brandish my rapier!" she chuckles. 

"Perhaps I can find someone willing to loan me their garb and foil for the event. Otherwise I will be content to watch. I am definitely going to make time for the children's games though. I've convinced Katherine to include Mutton Busting as an event. I always had great fun with that one as a child. I was quite good at it... and they may need someone to do a little light healing of sore little bottoms when it is over." she smirks as she raises her fork. Was there any special evening festivities that you wanted to attend?" she says hoping that he will get the hint.

"Evening festivities? Aren't we all going to the ball then? Ruby said we needed costumes. I think I finally decided on what I am going to wear. What? Is something wrong? You were going to go the ball right?" He puts the food down trying to read Minerva's face. "Did I do something wrong?"  Minerva laughs with relief and puts her hand over his. "Nanuet, it is customary to ask the girl to attend with you. "She shakes her head "I think that we have much to learn about each other's customs. Would you like to attend the ball together then?"

"My apologies Minerva, I did not realize. Forgive my ignorance. Let's do this properly then and let me ask you."  Nanuet pushes the food aside and takes Minerva's hand in his own. He looks into her eyes and says "I would by honored if you would accompany me to the upcoming costume ball."  She states, "And I would be honored to attend with you. Tell me, what are you going to wear?"

He says, “Well, I figured a sense of irony would suit me best, so I am going to go as a cowboy. Spurs and all. How about you?"  "Minerva laughs loudly. "Yes, that is quite ironic. Me, well, I would rather not say what I am wearing. I thought that it would be rather fun to see if you could find me in the crowd. Do you think that you are up to the challenge?" she says with a mischievous twinkle in her. "Perhaps we should make a wager to make it more interesting?"

"A wager? You mean like in a poker game." Nanuet replies  "Well, yes, like that but I was thinking something other than money, something a bit more creative." Minerva says, batting her eyelashes "Something romantic." Nanuet scratches his head and nibbles at a biscuit. Something romantic she said, what is romantic? "How about the loser of the wager must act as servant to the other for a day, a full 24 hours? That could be romantic depending on the whims of the master." he replies with a smirk and a wink.

Minerva quickly hides her surprise at such a bold proposal and replaces it with a feline smile. "24 hours? With you as my slave?" she purrs "Si, I will wager that, since I am certain to win." she beams and holds out her hand to shake on it. 

She goes on to talk about the festival including the information that Samuel Clemens will be among the invited guests. On a more serious not she says "We must talk to the others and find out what we can do to protect the festival from Johnny Ringo. Do you know what distance that powder that Kajika gave you will cover? If we could dispel the magic in the area we could save this town from both Him and the Aphrodite priestess. I am going to have to find out who she is and have a word with her. She is distracting everyone from a very dangerous situation"

"Yes, a meeting with everyone is a good idea, I am certainly nervous about Ringo's potential influence on the festival, although it does not seem to be slowing anything down! I am sure Chester will have the other lawmen on high alert. I just hope we can recognize any trouble before it starts. They appear to have mastered invisibility, turning both themselves and objects invisible. As far as the powder goes, there is not that much and the ground has to be kept wet... I don't think it would cover a very large area."  "And certain to win you say? Confidence is a good trait to have, but I have spent my entire life tracking my prey, will this be any different?"

"Do you consider me prey, then?" she chuckles. "And overconfidence will be your doom," she smirks " as I will not be so easily outmaneuvered."  The couple finishes their dinner with some more idle chit chat and jests at one another. The food of course is excellent and soon they are full. Nanuet asks for a basket for leftovers and is soon accommodated. "So my beautiful Spanish rose, what are your plans for this evening. I must admit I am physically weary but not wiped out yet."

She states, "I am yours for the evening. Mi amor. "  Well, I should check in at the Lucky Lady and see about having the rest of the night off... then we can spend some time together. All of this festival work has kept us both quite busy. Perhaps I will show you my costume so you can help make sure it looks right before I make a fool of myself in front of the entire town. 

Nanuet pays for the food and then escorts Minerva to the Lucky Lady. They sit and have a few drinks and see if Nanuet is needed for the night. Niles approaches Nanuet "Ruby and Jake are out for the night, having a late dinner I suppose, I think Clarisse is supposed to sing and Jakes table is covered. Jeff is here, why don't you take a break, I know you have been working hard. You know what they say about all work and no play." 

"Thanks Niles, I think I take a bottle of..." he turns to Minerva waiting for a cue. "Whiskey" she replies. "This bottle of whiskey. See you tomorrow Niles." Nanuet takes the bottle and escorts Minerva out the front door of the Lucky Lady. "So where too now my love?"

Why don't you show me your costume." she says, figuring that it will give her an advantage to win the bet if she knows what he will be wearing to the Ball.  "Then maybe we can take this bottle and go somewhere and relax. You have had a long day, mi amor.I will rub your shoulders if you wish."

"That I might like. Well since I already told you what I would be wearing I guess there is no harm in showing you. C'mon lets go take a look." Nanuet leads Minerva to his room where the costume is stored. A pair of denim jeans, cowboy boots, leather chaps with fringe, a belt with a large buckle, a red button down shirt with white trim and red kerchief along with a large wide brimmed hat are all arranged on the bed. 

"There it is" he says pointing to the outfit. "Figured I would keep it nice there and since I don't usually use the bed that seemed like the best place. Still not sure what to do with my hair though. Never met too many cowboys with long hair."  She replies, "Do you always sleep in the grove? You will be the most handsome cowboy in Promise City. "she says holding up the shirt. You could wear your hair tucked in the hat, or perhaps comb it out. Some cowboys have long hair and I would love to see all that beautiful hair loose about your shoulders."

"Well if I can please you that easily then consider it down, down and loose it is. To answer your other question, no, I don't always sleep in the grove. I don't sleep.”  She replies, "What do you mean you don't sleep. Everybody sleeps, Nanuet."   He says, "It is a gift of our people, we do not sleep. Humans sleep, the ogres sleep, animals sleep; but elves, we do not require sleep. We spend a few hours a day in meditation reliving our day and other important events of our lives. Chester tried a few times, not sure if he met with much success. More of our culture to share I guess." 

He says, “I meditate every day, for about four hours." Nanuet points to a woven mat that is rolled up and placed under the bed. "I usually sit on there and make myself comfortable. Beds just end up giving me a sore back.  So you've seen the costume, where to now? Our picnic spot, back where you first told me your story?"  "Si, There are many stars out tonight. I would like that." Nanuet picks up a blanket and the bottle of whiskey and they walk, hand in hand, to their favorite spot.

Minerva and Nanuet make their way out to their nighttime picnic spot. Nanuet lays a blanket out and sits with his legs folded beneath him. Minerva kneels behind Nanuet and kneads his knotted shoulders and back, while rambling softly of how beautiful the night is and how she especially loves warm spring evenings like this one where she can gaze up into the heavens with her sweet Amor. He leans back into her competent hands and feels the tension of the day drain away as he listens to the soothing melody of her Spanish accent. 

"Why don’t you open the whiskey, mi amor? It will help you to relax.” she says as she continues to work her magic. “I would not want to drink alone.” he says and grabbing her wrists, pulls her around and sits her on his lap.  She giggles as she falls into his arms and brushes her hand over his cheek. 

“I suppose that I could have a sip or two to keep you company. I do love whiskey. When I was younger, back in Spain, My friend Talia and I used to play this silly game, We would ask one another questions and if the answer was yes, we would have to take a swig from the bottle. It was a fun way to discover one another’s secrets and a good excuse to drink Papa's whiskey.” she smiles in remembrance, "we knew all of one another's secrets. I miss her terribly sometimes" she sighs. She turns in his lap. "What do you say would you like to share your secrets with me? I will let you go first” 

Nanuet laughs heartily. "You and this Talia were quite a pair. Sounds like you got into a lot of trouble together, riding naked through the town and stealing all your Papa's liquor, I wonder what other trouble you got into. OK, I will begin. First question. Do you love me?"  "That's not fair! You know that answer already." she kisses him gently on the lips then grabs the bottle and takes a healthy gulp. "Si, I love you Nanuet."  "Ok, first real question. Do you miss home? Spain I mean, do you miss it?" 

"You already had a question silly." It is my turn to ask one, but I will answer anyway. No, I do not miss Spain. I was not free there, and you know what they did to my father. I do miss the ocean though and my friend, Talia. I do miss her so very much."  "My turn. Do you love me?" she teases. "Alright, I will ask a real question. Remember you must always tell the truth. Have you ever been in love before?" 

"Well I will answer the first question. Yes, I do love you. The ocean, I have never seen it, it must be magnificent. No, I thought I was in love before, but now I realize it was not love. I have never felt like this before, this has to be what love feels like. Hmm, another question for you."  "Nanuet it is not your turn yet. You answered two yes's that is 2 swallows for you." 
Nanuet does as instructed and then asks "Did you always want to be a priestess or do you feel it was forced upon you?" 

"You are cheating Nanuet. That is two questions! "she says punching him playfully in the chest. "Being a Priestess is not something that I do, it is what I am. I can not change that anymore than I can change from a woman to a man. The gods called to me long before I can remember.. So, was it forced upon me? Si, I suppose so, but I never considered any other possibility so I must answer yes to both questions." she says and takes two swigs from the bottle. She coughs as the warm liquid burns its way down her throat. "This is very good whiskey! Very smooth" she croaks. "My turn again. Do you like being with humans better than elves?" 

"That is a tough question, it depends on the humans I guess. Overall I would have to say yes, since I have friends who care about me and a woman who loves me for who I really am." he says holding her tighter. "I had a different role among my people and spent much time alone. I do miss some of the culture though, the ceremony and the slower more deliberate way of life. Maska and Kajika help to fill that void though. Since I said yes I guess I owe you a swig." Nanuet takes a few small gulps from the bottle not wanting to fall behind. "Let me think... are you... ticklish?" Nanuet begins gently clawing at Minerva's ribs waiting to see her response. 

"No! No! She shrieks and laughs as she squirms in his lap trying to get away. Si, Si, now stop. You, Senor are not playing fair! And I have had more of this than you have" she says and takes another swig. "Have you ever been with another woman? NO, no wait. Let me ask another question. Have you ever not been with a woman?" she says and she tries to focus on his face. 

"You mean have I been with a man or something worse? No! I have been with other women yes, but not many. I did not love any of them like I said, but us elves tend to, well be frisky when we are younger." Nanuet takes a drink from the bottle to appease the fickle priestess while he thinks of another question. "You must have a drink for each one! It is only fair." she smirks and begins to giggle as she hands him the bottle. "How many women?" she says narrowing her eyes in mock anger, but she cannot hold the stern expression and starts giggling again. 

"You are going to have to carry me back, I hope you are up to the task." Nanuet turns his head to shield his actions and takes several swallows, before turning back around. "There, done." 
"Nanuet You do not play fair."  "All is fair in love and war and this is love." he grins as he tries to dodge her playful slaps. "I have another question, will you teach me about your Gods? About Minerva and Dionysius, and all the others? I want to learn." 

Her eyes widen with pleasure. "Si, Do you mean it? I was hoping that you would ask. I will teach you how to pray to them also if you wish. Will you teach me of yours also? Oh, Nanuet , together we will hold the favor of all the gods!" 

"You forgot to drink, but to answer your question" taking another swig and then handing the bottle to Minerva "yes, I will teach you how I pray. My people mostly worship the Sun as I have said, and our ancestors and the other powers of Nature." By now, Minerva notices that Nanuet's voice is beginning to slur. "Enough questions for now, I want a kiss. My last question is will you give me a kiss?" he says, mixing the words together. 

"Her eyes are bright with happiness and too much whiskey as she clumsily throws herself on him, knocking him over with the force of her body. "Si, I like that question very much!" she lowers her mouth to his in a passionate kiss. The bottle is empty and the two, holding one another up, make their way back to town. "Let us see what is happening at the Lucky Lady." Maybe Jake and Ruby are back. You steer" she says as she tries to focus. Nanuet puts his arms around Minerva’s waist and they stumble into the saloon.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 206, “A night out”,  Thursday, March 30th, 1882, 6:00 PM *

After her bath Ruby quickly dresses in her plain clothes and bids Laurie good evening. Back at the Lucky Lady Ruby asks Harry to get a message to Clarisse, that she will most likely not be singing this evening and could she please cover for her.   

Ruby runs upstairs and does not see Jake. She quickly casts a couple of minor spells to mostly dry her thick curly hair. She brushes it thoroughly, admiring herself in the mirror as she does. She carefully chooses a sheer delicate black chemise to go under her black satin corset. She pulls the ribbons as tight as she can, knowing her new dress hides nothing. Sheer black stockings and garter complete the outfit. 

She dresses in her underclothes, covers herself with her robe then starts pinning the sides of her long hair up while she hums to herself. She leaves the rest curling freely down her back. She lightly runs her fingers over her shiny silver heart earrings and the only other jewelry she wears is the ruby ring that never leaves her finger. Some charcoal around her eyes, some rouge and a bit of lipstick are all applied with great care. She sprays herself with a small amount of sweet perfume before standing and heading to the closet. 

She carefully pulls her new dress out and looks upon it lovingly. She slips it over her head, then pulls the ribbons on the back tight as she did on her corset. She chooses her best pair of ankle boots and laces them up. She stands, again admiring every angle of herself in the mirror, smoothing the gown here and there. She slips the straps to the perfect spot off her shoulders and, leaning forward, adjusts her bosom to her liking. She runs her hands over her small waist, the dress accentuating every curve. Satisfied she looks perfect she starts heading for the door before she stops. She grabs the photograph of her and Jake off the dresser and kisses it, before placing it affectionately back in its place. She blissfully bounces downs the stairs, only half an hour late.

Jake looks up and sees Ruby sweeping down the stairs. She is adorned in a skin tight red confection of a dress with a black velvet floral pattern all over it. The top is cut low as is typical of Ruby's dresses but the split on the side of her dress goes shockingly high. The shoulder straps sit delicately on her shoulders and the long train sweeps the steps as she walks. With each step of her long legs, her black garters with red ribbon and the slightly tanned flesh of her upper thigh peek through the slit in the side that is cut to her hip. 

Jake's tongue grows thick in his mouth and swallowing suddenly becomes a challenge. He attempts clearing his throat several times and is saved the embarrassment of not being able to speak by the slow and dramatic pace of Ruby's decent down the stairs.  She walks stately and sensually towards the table he is sitting at. He rises quickly and knocks the chair over behind him. He coughs once more and manages to blurt out, "It must be the civilized world."

Ruby looks at Jake curiously as she slowly bends forward and lifts the chair back to its normal position. With the smallest hint of a smile on her lips she asks, "And what does that mean?"  Jake looks from the chair to Ruby and blinks a couple of time before regaining his composure. "Forgive my paltry imagination and previous slights against you with my meager adorations. Ruby West, you must be the most beautiful woman in the civilized world." 

Ruby's attention is drawn to the sound of a pair of horses and the jingle of harness pulling up to the front of the Lucky Lady. "My lady, our ride is here." Jake is starting to gain back his smooth speech. "I am truly torn, for I should savor every moment of you dressed like this but I suddenly want to carry you back up the stairs."

Ruby looks Jake up and down slowly. "Don't you look handsome tonight, baby." She moves closer to Jake and whispers to him while keeping her eyes locked on his, "Darling, there will be plenty of time for carrying later...at least I hope you won't forget." Ruby smiles at Jake, sweetly and seductively at the same time. "So I take it you like my new dress?" she says while moving her head to her hair caresses her back.  "And what's this about a ride?" She takes Jake's hand and she pulls him out to the porch

Waiting in front was a open top carriage and a driver lead by two mostly white horses. Jake bows and offers her his hand to help her into. "Best Austin Blake could do on short notice. I had to tell him three times that I wanted the carriage to take you from here to the Promise City Hotel before he believed me. He thinks I am crazy." As Ruby climbs past him into the carriage he leans in conspiratorially and whispers, "He's right, I am."

Ruby climbs into the carriage with Jake's assistance and makes herself comfortable, arranging her dress just so around her, making sure to leave some skin showing. She keeps the sweet, sexy smile on her face, and her eyes gaze at Jake adoringly. "Perhaps we can go for a ride before we have our dinner? You can tell me just how crazy you are."  "My good man," Jake says to the driver, "take us on a short ride around the town before dinner." He turns to Ruby. "This way our meal does not get cold. We can dally on a ride afterwards to your hearts content." 

As the driver trots slowly around the short main streets of Promise City Jake hooks Ruby's arm through his arm and clasps her hand with both of his hands. "Is it not enough that you make my heart yearn for you dear Ruby, that you also make that same heart pound ferociously with a greedy desire and kindle a voracious craving in the rest of this poor weak flesh? Truth be told, I would have it no other way and yet I am still astonished and delighted with each new day." The carriage pulls up in front of the Promise City Hotel and Jake leaps out to help Ruby down from the carriage.

Ruby lets her eyes wander between Jake's gaze and his lips, watching and listening intently as he speaks. "It will only be enough darling when I know that you desire me and need me as much as I desire you and need you. And that nothing can ever come between us." Ruby leans towards Jake and kisses his lips lightly while running her fingers across his cheek. Then she leans her head back against carriage and looks up to the stars. "Not even the gods can change how I feel about you."

Do not taunt the gods my dear, Jake thinks but says nothing about it. "We shall toast to starry nights and certain love then."  Ruby smiles, "I like that and I'll hold you to it."  As they enter the hotel dining area Jake greets Mrs. Smith warmly and ignores her frequent glances at Ruby's daring outfit. "Could you provide some of your famous fare to our driver as well Mrs. Smith? Please put it on my bill." Jake holds a chair out for his date and helps her with the extensive train.

"Isn't that sweet of you to get the driver some dinner..." She continues to look at Jake adoringly. "You surprise me everyday with the things you do."   Melissa comes over with a menu for Jake to look over. While he is checking it out Ruby looks around the room and sighs. This is like the dinners we had in Tombstone. I hope we can get a night of peace and relaxation. She gets lost in her thoughts for a few moments, twirling some hair around a finger, before setting her gaze back to Jake. "So baby, tell me something else about you that I don't know. I want to know all about my handsome Jacob Cook."

"Like what? That I don't smoke or chew tobacco? A vile habit that is." Jake rubs his beard. "I don't like beer, braggarts or boors." He smiles and continues, "Or did you mean what have I done? I worked the riverboats from St Louis to Memphis as general help. I worked the boats from Memphis to Vicksburg as a gambler after I elaborated on my vast experience as a dealer. After that I worked a bit on the boats between St Louis and Memphis again, but that time as a dealer. I think I even spent an evening in the Lone Star Saloon in Denver a year or so ago. That memory is a little vague though due to the quality or quantity of whiskey involved." Jake smiles while he folds his arms on the table in front of him and leans forward. "Is that what you meant? It would be only equitable that my lovely companion do the same."

“Hmmm...A vile habit, huh?” She says this out loud while she looks at the ceiling before setting her gaze back on Jake. “Yes, any old thing would have done. I am sure that you have lived much in your nineteen years of life and I want to know all about it, good AND bad. What you like AND what you’ve done.” 

“I spent a lot of time in Kansas City, well, a lot for me anyway. My favorite color is red but you’ve probably figured that one out already,” she giggles. Then she face turns more serious. “I’ve had a noose around my neck and didn’t particularly like the experience, it’s one I hope to never repeat.” She shivers but continues anyway, “I actually like to sing and dance but it’s not a good way to make money. And…” she grins as she copies Jake’s position, leaning forward on the table, “I really like it when you kiss my neck. Actually I just really like it when you kiss me at all. You’re the best kisser I’ve ever had the pleasure of kissing.”

"How fortunate, for I like kissing your neck." Jake spends a quiet moment gazing at her neck and below before continuing. "Kansas City, huh." Jake unconsciously rubs his hand around his neck. "I do remember them being fond of hanging in that area. You can tell me that story another time. It's a wonder we didn't meet in Kansas City. You know I was there for a while too before heading off to Denver." Jake looks up as Melissa Smith begins bringing in their food. "Ah, here it is." "You've been to a lot of places. I have too but most of them I don't remember," she shrugs. "Oh this looks great!" Ruby takes a big breath in of onion soup.  "Where are some places you want to visit? When is your birthday? Besides whiskey and poker what else do you like to do for fun?" After Ruby's barrage of questions she takes a sip of soup.

"I can honestly say that there are few places that I have dreamed about one day visiting. It is more I enjoy myself nearly everywhere I go." Jake takes a few spoonfuls of soup. "The soup is excellent. Jacob Alistair Cooke came into the world on Wednesday, May 15th, in the year 1861. Although I do not have recollection of that early in my childhood it was told to me afterwards that my father viewed another child at that point in time to be a nuisance and a drain on the family resources during a period of need. This was told to me by my eldest brother Charles. It is possible that Charles made this up to taunt me, but it seems credible years later. Not satisfied to simply be a nuisance by my mere existence I soon strove to be a clever nuisance." Jake smiles and enjoys some more soup. 

"What else do I like to do? Eat good food. Gaze at a beautiful woman." He whispers, "Run a good scam." He stops eating and looks at Ruby. "Since I moved around a lot I didn't get to do anything for long. I am easily entertained by many things. Your turn."

Ruby laughs. "I've always wanted to go everywhere. I want to have grand adventures all over the world. I used to dream about my grandmother and what it would be like digging through tombs in the pyramids Egypt, all the old churches and art in Italy, belly dancing in Morocco," she starts speaking faster, "Turkey, gay Paree," she giggles, "India, some exotic beach somewhere like Fiji or Tahiti, maybe come across some pirates in the Spanish Main." She shrugs. "I'll never get most of those places. I'll probably never get to any of them. But I can dream right?" 

She looks Jake in the eyes, "You know, I had stopped dreaming for many years. I mean I used to dream of escaping but slowly even those dreams kind of died away and I was just left with what I had, which was nothing. Until you anyway." She shrugs again and has a couple more spoonfuls of soup. "Let's see, I ruined my parents lives on June 2. So we both have birthdays coming up. What do you want for your birthday baby?"

He leers at her and then laughs. "No I guess I don't want to wait for my birthday for that. I don't know, I have not thought about birthday presents for quite a while. I'm sure you'll be giving me hints about yours though." He finishes his soup. "That'll keep me from doing something stupid."

Ruby laughs, "You get that whenever you want it, you certainly don't have to wait until your birthday! Besides, I couldn't wait until your birthday either." "I haven't thought about birthday presents in a long time either. But this year is different no? But I already got my birthday present so there won't be any hints from me." Ruby pauses and looks thoughtful. "But you could give me a birthday party. I haven't had one since I was a child."  Mrs. Smith takes away the soup and places their dinner plates before them. "A party we can do."

Ruby smiles up at Jake then looks down at her plate. "UUmmm I love a good steak. It's been a while." Ruby picks up her knife and starts delicately cutting up her steak.  "I like parties. I used to have them but they were the boring kinds of parties," she rolls her eyes, "I'm sure the kind your parents wanted to go to. Why don't you tell me what Abby's boarding parties were like?" 

Jake nearly chokes on a bite of food. "Abby's boarding house parties?" Jake makes sure that Melissa Smith is not in the room. "After all but the best customers went away she'd lock the doors and you'd have thought Dionysus himself had arrived. The drinks would flow and food would appear from who knows where. There was always music; people were crowded into rooms and hallways singing and dancing the night away." 

Jake chuckles, "She needed the sturdiest tables in the neighborhood cause somebody was always dancing on them. No fancy ball gowns or stiff collars to be seen there, no matter what time of year it soon became too warm to be wearing much of anything. Not that there was ever much fancy clothing on Abby's girls mind you. This would go on until day break with those that hadn't gone off to other more private entertainments or passed out. Abby was a lot of things, and not many them what you might call high moral character but she would not tolerate meanness. Whether you roomed there, worked there or just enjoyed the girls you would be out on your behind at the first sign of a mean streak. Everybody at Abby's enjoyed the parties." 

Ruby sighs dreamily, "Now THAT sounds like a good fun party. I haven't been to a party like that in ages." She glances around at the crowd. "And it definitely wouldn't happen here, not with our friends and not in Promise City. Not without a lot of help from Aphrodite anyway," she smirks. 

"So, would you come with me to visit all those exotic locals?" She glances around quickly before leaning across the table and whispering, "Mr. G said he would take me traveling." She sits back up straight and brings her fork to her mouth. "Of course, I don't know if he really meant it or not."   "I'd follow you anywhere. I like traveling." Jake sighs and wipes his mouth with is hand. "At least I like traveling most ways. HIS way of traveling still makes me a tad nervous." He laughs hesitantly. "I'll do it, but I don't have to enjoy the ride."

Ruby just stares at Jake for a moment. "You would really? You're so cute baby!" Ruby takes another bite of food. "No, you don't have to like it. I don't even know it would happen, even though he said he would do it." She shrugs, "He doesn't like you very much. He thinks you're getting so into something dangerous." She shakes her head, "He doesn't see it's not you, that we've had no choice."

"I don't mind so much. I don't think he likes any men hanging around his flock of pigeons or whatever. Who would blame him surrounding himself with young women."   "Pigeons! Humph." Ruby puts a small pout on her face. "You just called me a pigeon, that's not very romantic." 

Mrs. Smith arrives with dessert and clears away their plates, "Someone thought chocolate was a good idea?" She winks at Jake and quickly heads back into the kitchen.  Ruby's face breaks out into a large grin. "Chocolate!" She looks down at the chocolate torte in front of her. Her eyes widen as she picks up the bright red strawberry that is resting on the plate. She twirls it in her fingers, "This may be better than the chocolate!" She takes a bite and closes her eyes, enjoying that sweet berry. "Yummy. Thank you for dinner, I wish it didn't have to end."

He replies, "We can still have a carriage ride. Since I buttered him up with some of Mrs. Smith's cooking and a little extra coin, I'm sure he'd be happy to take us on a romantic ride." He samples the dessert and adds, "Unless you would rather have the ride without a nosey driver?"   Ruby smiles, "Would YOU rather have the ride without the nosey driver?"  Jake answers, "You know, he was looking rather tired. I think I'll send him home and drive the carriage back myself."  Ruby's smile grows wider and she looks back to her dessert. "Good idea." She enjoys her dessert but seems to be eating it rather quickly.

After they finish desert Jake escorts Ruby to the carriage. He speaks quietly to the driver and thanks him for waiting. Then he sends him home early. "I'll bring the carriage back later tonight." 

Jake drives it the short distance to the Lucky Lady and hops out. "I'll be right back." He is gone only two minutes before climbing back on. He snaps the reins and guides the horses in a big circle around town before heading east. He lets the horses clop along lazily outside of town for some time before pulling the rig off the trail. 

They enter into a clearing surrounded by mesquite trees that look eerily like gaunt guardians in the dark. Ruby can see that the stars already are burning brightly in the sky as he climbs over the seat back to the rear seat and places his revolver on the floor of the carriage. Then he removes something from the inside pocket of his jacket and sits next to her. He fumbles with it for a moment before Ruby sees the faintest reflection of silver and smells the sweet aroma of bourbon. He hands her the open flask and says, "To starry nights and certain love, my dear Ruby West."

Ruby takes the flask and holds it up. “To starry nights and certain love, my darling Jacob Cook,” she repeats quietly then takes a large sip. She passes the flask back to Jake before giving him a leisurely soft kiss. Then she slouches in the seat and leaning her head back against the carriage she gazes up at the stars. Jake also takes a drink then does the same. Ruby takes his hand and grips it tightly in hers while keeping her eyes on the star filled sky. The moon bathes them in her soft pale light and only the occasional sound of the night time creatures can be heard. They sit quietly in the silence of the night as time passes, occasionally taking sips from the flask. 

Without breaking her stare upon the stars Ruby says softly, “Sometimes I feel like I’m dreaming and I’m scared one of these days I’ll wake up. It’s all too good to be true.”   Jake doesn't turn from looking skyward when he says, "Not to worry Miss West, if we wake up and find out something is not quite right we will just have to go back to bed."   "That's always the answer, huh?" Ruby moves closer to Jake and rests her head on his shoulder but keeps her eyes on the sky. "Everything is always right in our bed."   She is quiet for a bit before she lifts her head and looks at Jake, "Do you think we'll always be together?"

Jake opens his mouth to answer and hears the crack and sound outside the carriage. "Ruby darling," He says loudly, "I am so sure of it that I am going to get down on my knees...." as he says this he passes her his derringer that quickly comes out of his belt holster. Getting down on his knees he reaches on the floor boards and retrieves his revolver, ".... and swear to you that I'll love you forever, and..."  With that statement of Jake's, the peaceful sounds of the night are disturbed by the cracking of a tree branch and the stifled voice of someone outside the carriage.


----------



## Silver Moon

_DM's note: I was going to have to miss our weekly online night so instead of canceling the game I assigned an NPC to each of the players for that night. Based on the following chapter I'd say they did fine. _


*Chapter 207, “Challenges”,  Thursday, March 30th, 1882, 8:00 PM *

Grant Keebler walked Kate over to the Lucky Lady. Inside she had expected to see her friends; instead she found they were all elsewhere for the evening. She sighed and greeted Job and Jeff before making a round of the room to take and fill orders. 

"Mr. Tomlinson, how nice to see you," she smiled as she approached the table closest to the stage. "Those are lovely," she said pointing to a small bouquet of flowers in front of him. "You think so, Mrs. Kale? I don't know much about flowers myself." "You don't need to know much to recognize beauty, Mr. Tomlinson. Can I get you another drink?" He shook his head. "I'm all set. Is Miss Townsend singing tonight?" 

"Miss West seems to be out for the evening, so I imagine she will be. Soon, considering the time. You'll excuse me, I hope? Just let us know if you get hungry and Maria will take good care of you," Kate smiled and walked away. Chester better put in an appearance tonight. His competition seems to be serious.

Chester comes into the Lucky Lady from Gilson's bathhouse, his gunbelt over his shoulder. "Evening Kate. That stage is coming together really well. Nanuet is putting in some long hours out there. I guess he wants to impress out local priestess." She says, "Speaking of impressing women, it appears that Judge Isby's assistant has brought flowers for Clarisse." 

"What? Let me change. Then I'll set Mr. Tomlinson straight. Don't worry, I'm just going to talk to him." He rushes back to his room and changes into a fresh set of clothes. Chester heads for Kevin's table. "Mr. Tomlinson, can I sit here? I'd like to be close to the stage." Kevin replies, "Be my guest, Deputy. I heard Miss Townsend is singing tonight. I brought these flowers for her." Chester takes off his hat and scratches his head. "About that. I don't know if you know, but Miss Townsend and I are seeing each other."  "Yes, Miss West informed me," Kevin responds. "And what a lucky man you are. You can just consider me a fan," he smiles cockily.

Chester hears the challenge in the other man's tone. "You have good taste there, Mr. Tomlinson. And I do consider myself a lucky man, indeed. I hear you're a fencer."  He replies, "I am. Quite good as a matter of fact."   Chester says, "Never had the chance. I know my way around a cavalry saber, though. But that was a practical matter. Life and death."  "It's not much different really. Perhaps you and I could spar one of these days," Kevin replies, "Maybe at the festival? Of course, we'll make sure not to schedule it while Miss Townsend is singing."

Kate kept her eye on the table where Chester and Kevin Tomlinson were talking. She was too far away to hear anything, but at least there didn't seem to be any imminent danger.  Once everyone in the room seemed settled Kate traded her apron for a seat at the piano, she had only played one song before she heard a light step behind her and Clarisse's voice saying, "Good evening, Chester. Mr. Tomlinson."

Kevin immediately stands. "Good evening Miss Townsend. These are for you." He hands the flowers to her as she blushes. "I look forward to hearing you sing tonight. Deputy Marshal Martin and I were just talking about sparring during the festival."    "Oh but that would be dangerous, wouldn't it? I heard about the fencing matches, I suppose they wouldn't include it in the festival if it wasn't safe. I'm sure it would be very interesting to watch," Clarisse said.

"That's settled, then. I challenge you to a duel, Mr. Tomlinson. Do you have extra foils, I think you call them? My old saber would be too dangerous in a sporting arena. That's a new song, isn't it, Clarisse? It's very nice."  "Yes, I have extra foils." He reaches out his hand to Chester, "I accept your challenge Mr. Martin and look forward to the sport." He gives Chester a wide grin.
Chester shakes Kevin's hand. "May the best man win. Will regular duds be fine or are there uniforms? I'm looking forward to this." Chester gives a smile to match Kevin's.

"We can use regular clothes if you prefer. But there might be fencing uniforms available, I will leave the choice up to you." He motions to Katherine. "I am also looking for to this. A worthy opponent, indeed. Now," he says glancing to the stage, "Will you sit with me and listen to the lovely Clarisse sing tonight?"   "I guess I will. What are your intentions toward her, if I might ask?"

"Intentions? I am a fan, just like you are Mr. Martin." He smiles casually as he watches Clarisse on the stage.    Chester raises an eyebrow, but doesn't reply. "What are you drinking? Next one's on me. I insist. After all, if you're working with Judge Isby, I'll be seeing a lot of you."  Tomlinson says, "How kind of you Mr. Martin. A beer is fine, thank you.  Yes, I suppose we will be working together. You're new to law enforcement, no? How do you like the job so far?"

Chester gets a couple of beers from Harry. "Yes, I am. It's nice to help keep law and order here in town. The recent trouble with the Cowboy Gang has just brought that into focus. No need to be formal, I'm not on duty. You can call me Chester. Can I call you Kevin?"   "Absolutely," he replies casually. "I haven't been here long but already there has been a good amount of trouble. Of course, that is why Judge Isby hired me on. Keeps things interesting to say the least. I have to say, I like it here so far."  Chester takes a long pull from his mug. "That's good. From what I've seen, Promise City certainly isn't boring. But there's something to be said for boring every once in a while."  

A tall man with dark hair and light blue eyes enters the Lucky Lady. Kate thinks she may recognize him but can't place the face. Jeff checks him at the door and he has no weapons. He sits at a small table in the corner.  Since Clarisse seemed to be distracted by the men, Kate got up and approached the not so strange stranger at the corner table. "Good evening. Can I get you something?"  He replies, "Yes, please. I'd like a red wine, preferably a decent one."

"I'll see what I can do," Kate said with a smile and went behind the bar. With the festival this weekend Mr. Hoover had gotten in quite a bit of wine. Only a couple bottles were at the bar, but they were good if not excellent. She went back to the table and said, "We don't have much call for wine, but we have better than usual with the festival coming up. If you're still here on Saturday night you should be able to get some very good wine." She started to step away and then turned back. "I hope you'll forgive me, but you seem terribly familiar and I can't seem to place you. Have we met?"

"I'll be here Saturday," he smiles as he stands. "We may have met." He reaches out his hand, "Colin Turner. I've been here in Promise City before, on business. Although the last time I was here the saloon was called the Lone Star."  Kate smiled and shook the man's hand. "Katherine Kale. Well, now I'm surprised I remember. Those were busy days when it was still the Lone Star. The new owners decided to give it a new name, the Lone Star was kind of a family name for the old owners.  I'm sure you'll enjoy the festival. Is that what brings you this trip?"

"Business as usual," he sighs. "And last time I was here in the Lon... I mean Lucky Lady, I heard the heavenly singing of Miss West so I decided to come back and hear her sing."   As he talks he looks at Kate with his piercing eyes and doesn't break his stare. "Well, ah, if business is what keeps you coming back, then it's a good thing," Kate said, finally looking down to break his intense stare. 

"I'm afraid Miss West has the evening off." She looked over toward the stage. "Miss Townsend will be on stage tonight. But Miss West will be back tomorrow night, and I believe she is performing at the festival, so you will have several more chances."   "Oh," he responds, obviously disappointed. "Well, I shall see her tomorrow evening then. But perhaps you might make some time tonight to share some of this wine with me. I am often on the road and don't get to spend time with too many beautiful women."

"I'd think you'd want to find a beautiful woman to share your wine with then," Kate said blushing. "Perhaps after the first set I might have a glass."    "Why Mrs. Katherine Kale, do not put yourself down, for you are a beautiful woman. And I shall look forward to you sharing that glass with me." He continues his intense stare.   "Yes, of course," Kate said, resisting the urge to rub her arms as if she had the chills. "Ah, is there anything you'd like to hear?"

"Whatever you desire to play my dear. I am a lover of all music." His smile is disarming and he nods to Kate. "Play your favorite, that way I will experience what it is you love."    "As you like," Kate said and smiled despite herself. She went to the piano, seeing Mr. Tomlinson wave her over. She sat down at the piano and played a set for Clarisse, followed by the waltz by Strauss she had often played at the El Parador.

After the waltz, Kate again donned her apron and made a round of the room refilling drinks and taking new orders. Once that was finished she picked up another wine glass and the wine bottle and went back to the corner table. "I hope you found Miss Townsend's singing pleasant. She is very different from Miss West, but lovely in her own way."

He stands when Kate approaches and pulls out the chair for her, gesturing for her to sit. "Yes, Miss Townsend's singing was pleasant as was your superior playing. You must have been well trained for I have an ear for such things." He waits for Kate to sit before he joins her. He takes the wine from her and pours her a generous glass, handing it to her. "I find that variety is the spice of life, don't you?"

Kate took a small sip. "I find that more true now since I moved west. In Boston it seemed everyone valued everything staying exactly the same. Well, everything below the surface anyway."  "Yes, I quite understand what you mean. Some parts of society value things remaining the same. I find that absolutely dull." He takes a sip of his wine, "And where is Miss West tonight, If I may be so bold?"  "Ah, and Miss West is not dull," Kate said, now feeling she understood why she was sitting here talking to this handsome man. "I honestly don't know where she is tonight. I had expected her here. I imagine she and Mr. Cook are taking some private time together."

He replies, "You are not dull either my dear, I hope you are not offended by my questions. Who is this Mr. Cook you speak of?"  He takes another sip of his drink and adds, “As for you, why don't you tell me about yourself? As I said earlier, I am so often alone and sharing some time with a young lady such as yourself is very pleasing to me. How did you come to Promise City?"

Kate replies, "I'm not offended, just well aware that Miss West is... shall we say, unusual. Mr. Cook and she both own part of this saloon. Mr. Cook also runs a table most nights. Myself, there is nothing very interesting to tell. I," Katherine took a deep breath, as she always did before answering this question, "I arrived in Tombstone in October to meet my husband. He had been ill back east and moved out here to make a place for us. He passed away while I was making the journey." She stopped and swallowed, but she had promised Tom no more tears. 

"I stayed there until January when I moved here. Since then I've bought part of a ranch with friends, and will be opening a school soon. I'll be living above stairs in the school building with my ward."  "That is a sad story indeed. And yet you have prevailed and made a life for yourself. That is to be admired Mrs. Kale."  She says, "Unusual in that she is a very young woman with a great deal of experience in the world. She knows her mind and lives her life as she chooses. She is not afraid of shedding societies expectations, and that is unusual." 

Colin gives her a warm smile. "It sounds like an interesting story to me. Why do you put yourself down so?"   "Put myself down? I would not say I had. I only..." she looked down for a moment, those icy blue eyes had been piercing through her again. "Perhaps because it is the life I live everyday it seems ordinary."  He answers, "I would say your life is quite unordinary, Mrs. Kale. And I would like to hear more about it at some point. But I think I am taking up much of your time, and while I like speaking with you I also like hearing you play. Maybe we can talk again later?" He takes another sip of his wine but does not take his eyes off her.

A few miles away, Jake hears a sound outside when he is telling Ruby ".... and swear to you that I'll love you forever, and..."   He rolls out of the carriage on the side of the noise and comes up with the pistol cocked and aimed at the source of the sound, " promise to kill any bastard that tries to harm you."

Jake's exit of the carriage is greeted by a bright flash of light that temporarily blinds him. Jake rolls again so he is a more difficult target. The sounds of someone running can be heard but it takes a moment before Jake's vision clears. Once he can see again the man has made it to the trees and had heavy cover.   "Jake!" Ruby calls out and takes a shot with Jake's derringer before he gets too far away.

Ruby, having been inside the carriage when the initial flash went off was not blinded but still had a tough time seeing clearly at first. Her vision soon adjusted and she squeezed off a shot. The small weapon however is designed for short range and the shot misses, although not by the margin the target would have liked.   "Damn it," Ruby swears as her shot misses. "Are you ok baby?" she calls out as she jumps off the carriage.

Jake, still partially blinded, moves to tree cover and takes aim, making sure the man continues to flee.  The man does continue to flee and soon mounts a horse hidden nearby. He rides away hard, not looking back.

"Yes, I'm fine." Jake kicks the tree and turns to Ruby. "All I have is those damn flaming rounds in this thing. I didn't want to waste them or I would have unloaded on whoever it was." He walks over and hugs her with his left hand, his right still holding the Colt. "It probably wouldn't have been the smartest thing to do, but I am sick of Cowboy Gang trouble.  What was that flash? Did he use magic on me?"

"Why can't those %$%^$ just leave us alone!" Ruby yells out. Visibly upset, she rolls into Jake's hug and smushes her face against Jake's chest. Her voice muffled she responds, "I don't think it was magic he used on you. Just some sort of gunpowder contraption."   Jake releases the hammer on the pistol and rolls the cylinder back so the gun won't accidentally fire. Jake starts to chuckle and then to laugh, "I wonder if that coyote tracking us knows how lucky he was that we went to Mrs. Smiths for dinner." 

Ruby looks up at him and says, "What does that have to do with anything?"  "We can't get liquored up there," he puts the pistol in his belt and sweeps her off her feet, "because if I had a few drinks in me I probably wouldn't have thought about saving the rounds and he'd be blown to Hades."

Wrapping her arms around Jake's neck Ruby lets the pout fall off her face and she giggles as he lifts her off the ground. "But I was having such a nice time and he ruined it!   Did you see who it was? I think I might have. I mean, I got a little bit of a glimpse. I don't know who it was but I thought I might have seen him before. I'm not sure. I wish I was drunk so I didn't care so much."

"Naught but a passing cloud on our starry night." Jake swings her around several times, his boots crunching on the desert sand. "I have the most desirable woman all to myself under a perfect night of stars. Nothing is ruined." He carries her to the carriage and puts her in it. "I'll be right back." 

He walks to the edge of the clearing, removing his reddish brown scarf. He ties it to a tree that would be visible from the trail. Coming back he says, "We can ask Nanuet to come out and see if he can learn anything from the tracks in the morning." Jake mounts the carriage and frowns. "Bastard made me spill the bourbon." He finds the stopper and places it in the empty flask before returning it to his waist coat. 

"Let's enjoy the stars for a little while longer." He sits and puts his arm around her. "Then we can go back and dance the last songs at the Lucky Lady so I can show you off in that wonderful new dress."   Ruby smiles at Jake as she gets comfortable in his arms and looks back up to the sky. She knew Jake would be watching the trees. Only a brief amount of time goes by before she asks, without looking away from the starry sky, "Did you mean what you said?"

"That you look wonderful in that dress?" Jake sees her expression and judges that was not it. "Oh, the long time question." Jake chuckles, "You can thank our coyote friend again for that because I was about to just say yes." He pulls her a little closer, "I get some of my best words under pressure. I did mean it."

"That you will love me forever... it means so much to me for you to say that...and mean it." Ruby lightly runs her fingers across Jake's cheek then applies slight pressure to turn his head towards hers. She kisses him softly while looking him in the eyes. "I love you baby. Let's go back soon so you can take me to bed."  "You don't need to ask me twice..." He returns the kiss and then climbs back into the front to drive the carriage, only taking a moment to tuck the revolver into the back of this trousers. On the way back he makes the horses go faster than he did coming out. 

They leave the rig at Drovers and walk hand in hand to the Lucky Lady.  They walk casually back into the Lucky Lady, which is still packed with people. Ruby unconsciously squeezes Jake's hand and smiles as they enter their saloon. 

Chester is sitting with Kevin Tomlinson and Clarisse and Katherine is talking with a handsome man that Ruby recognizes as someone who has been in the Lucky Lady but not for a while. It looks like the two of them are deep in conversation as they laugh and seem very interested in what the other is saying. "Let's make up for our losing our bourbon, shall we?" Ruby doesn't bother to go behind the bar, instead leaning over it, leaving Jake with a good view of her rear. She grabs a bottle and two glasses then slides off the bar. She pours two extremely generous glasses for them and passes one to Jake. "Here's to forever Mr. Cook..."

"Forever, starry nights and certain love." He sips the bourbon twice and then quaffs half the glass. 
"Why isn't there music playing in my saloon? I still want that dance."  Ruby raises her glass to Jake's toast and takes a sip of her bourbon. "I don't know...maybe because Mrs. Kale is involved in an engaging conversation, as is Miss Townsend. Let's ask them to play, shall we? I want to dance too." Ruby takes a large gulp of her bourbon then takes Jake by the hand leading him over to Kate. 

"Excuse me Mrs. Kale, would you mind playing us a song?" Ruby says interrupting her conversation with Turner. As soon as she speaks a smile comes to Colin's face and he slowly turns to look at Ruby but doesn't say anything. Ruby doesn't even look at him.   "Something lively, Mrs. Kale if you would be so kind." Jake adds.  Ruby says to Jake, "Lively... But I want something slow. Can you play lively then slow?"  Jake answers, "Perfect, two songs then!"

"Why is everyone calling me Mrs. Kale all of the sudden, have you all forgotten my name? I was just getting up to play, Ruby. Lively then slow. You'll excuse me, I hope?" Kate said to Mr. Turner, noting his attention had already shifted. She headed back toward the piano, ignoring the leer she got from Tony Lucky as she passed by. Clarisse got up from where she was sitting with Chester and Mr. Tomlinson, and Kate launched into a lively tune which Clarisse's voice soon joined.

Jake notices the look that the man is giving Ruby. Jake takes Ruby by the hand, puts an arm around her waist and launches into a lively dance step around the room. They dodge chairs, tables and people prancing and dancing around the room. Ruby's dress twirls about as Jake spins her and her legs show frequently through the prominent slit in the side of the dress. The lively song finishes and Jake crushes her close to him for the slow ballad.

Ruby puts her arms around her man's neck and sighs contentedly as he holds her as tight as he can by her waist. The feeling of Jake's hands gripping her back make her feel protected but at the same time her knees feel weak and her stomach churns with knots. Even after all the time they were together he could still make her melt, like no man before. 

Ruby closes her eyes and lets Jake guide her around the floor. She breathes in his musky scent and pushes her nose against his neck. Before long she can't help herself, she starts nuzzling his neck as if they were alone and no one else existed. She let her hand wander to his shirt and she unbuttons the top two buttons revealing more neck to kiss. Finally her lips find their way to his and she kisses him passionately, her feelings of love and lust overwhelming her.

His pulse quickening, he guides Ruby towards the stairs, "Thank you for the song, Katherine, it was most enjoyable." Arm firmly around her waist he leads Ruby up the stairs.  "Yes, thank you Kate!" Ruby calls over her shoulder as Jake pushes her. 

Ruby grabs Jake and kisses him all the way back into their room, laughing and giggling loudly. Jake slams the door behind them and comes for Ruby, grabbing her again around the waist. "Oh," she says breathlessly as Jake kisses her neck, "The dress worked so well I'm not sure I should take it off!" 

"Heh," Jake responds before pulling at the ribbons in the back to loosen it. "I guess that means you really like it, huh?" She smiles as he tugs.  "The dress looks wonderful on you, and now I shall enjoy taking it off of you as well." Jake continues loosening the back. "I am quite done just looking." He tries for a little while to be patient and remove it in a slow and tantalizing way. With a sharp intake of breath he abandons that course and haphazardly pulls off the remainder her clothes while she tears at his. They don't really notice but the bed still squeaks.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 208, “The Facts of Life”,  Thursday, March 30th , 1882, 11:00 PM *

Since the Lucky Lady was close to empty when they arrived Nanuet and Minerva did not stay long. Nanuet escorted Minerva back to her boarding room and kissed her good night. He thought about trying to accompany her into the room but decided that she had not shown readiness for that just yet. No, I will wait until the signs are clear, besides you are both too drunk right now he thought to himself and left it with just a kiss. 

He headed back to the grove and took his nightly rest, only to rise before the sun. His eyes quickly adjusted to the darkness, and he set about working in the grove. He took a quiet meal by himself for breakfast and then decided to head to the Lucky Lady to see if he could be of help, feeling guilty for not staying around the previous evening. 

Niles Hoover was there to meet him. "Well we did get a delivery of liquor and wine for the festival, that needs to be sorted and put away. I am sure Maria could use help getting things set up in the kitchen as well. We'll keep you busy."   Nanuet winked in return, "And that is how I like it, keeps my mind from wandering."

Ruby's eyes don't even open in the early morning before the sleepy smile comes to her face. She breathes in deeply, the scent and warmth of her man next to her thrilling her.   Keeping her eyes closed she snuggles towards him, "Tell me you love me baby," she says softly.   Before Jake can answer there is a frantic knock on the door. 

“What in blazes is that at this hour?” Jake groans still half asleep, reaching for his guns.  Bleary eyed Ruby repeats Jake’s moan, drags herself out of bed to answer the door and finds Minerva there.  “Por favor, Ruby, I need to speak to you,” she glances around nervously, “In private,” she whispers. “Alright, alright, give me a minute we can go downstairs.” Ruby glances back at her nice warm inviting bed where Jake is already sleeping again and sighs. "I still want an answer when I get back!" she says even though no one is listening. 

Once downstairs they get some coffee and as there is only Maria in the kitchen they take a seat at their normal table. “What’s up?” Ruby asks with a yawn. “I need to know some...woman things. I have decided that I am going to make love with Nanuet.” She raises her hand. "He does not know it yet. Do you think that he will object?” “Oh? When is this going to take place?” Ruby asks, rubbing her eyes. 

“Tomorrow, after the ball,” Minerva replies nervously. “But you didn’t answer my question, do you think he’ll object?”  Ruby raises an eyebrow then giggles, “Senorita, I have never known a man to object. Ever. Never. Not once. Get the point?” Ruby gives Minerva a genuine smile, “I doubt very much that he will object. He loves you.” Her smile grows wider, “And you’ve finally asked me something I know something about! What do you want to know?” 

"I am not worried about the loving part so much. The goddess will guide me and well after all, there were many sheep and cattle farms where I come from and so I am familiar with THAT concept, but what I would like to know is, well, what can I do NOT to make a baby?” Ruby’s eyes widen and she pushes her coffee away. “I’m not going to need THAT this morning to wake up.” She smiles at her still frantic friend. “Ok, we’re going to have to have a long talk. I’m not sure you can rely on the sheep and cattle to know what to do. But don’t worry, I’ll help you. I’ll be right back.” 

Ruby heads into the kitchen and returns with a little packet and a cup of tea. “This is from Dorita at the El Parador. It’s her special tea, she gave it to me when I first stayed with Jake.” She smiles again and a twinkle appears in her eyes as she spoons some leaves into the cup and swirls it around. “I don’t need it. There are many ways to not make babies. This is one of them. Another is to have a spell cast on you. Druids do it and some clerics too although it must be more powerful than you are ready for. I don’t take a chance with tea. I would never remember to drink it every day anyway.” She pushes the cup to Minerva. 

Minerva eyes the tea with skepticism. "What if it doesn’t work? You say that you have not tried it. What if it doesn't work? Maybe Nanuet knows a spell."   “I have tried it; I just also have the spell cast on me. But that is because I have had LOTS of chances for it not to work. Believe me, you can trust Dorita, it will work.” Ruby places her hand on Minerva’s. “And just a little bit of advice. It might ruin the mood to ask Nanuet to cast a spell like that on you.” 

“Now, we need to talk about this sheep thing. Just how much do you know about making love?” Ruby asks carefully.  Minerva says, "We all have the same parts, Ruby! It doesn’t look very difficult. The sheep certainly have no problem with it."  Ruby hangs her head and holds it up with her hands while shaking it. Then she looks back to Minerva trying not to laugh. “We are not SHEEP. Get the SHEEP out of your mind, ok?” 

Minerva scowls. "No need to get huffy about it. You asked if I knew what parts were involved and I told you. And Si, I know that we are not sheep. Sheep don't kiss and I’m confident that I've mastered that part of it. Nanuet and I have been practicing quite a bit,” she says unable to hold back a foolish grin. 

“I’m not getting huffy! Just making sure we both know what we’re talking about. And I’m sure you’ve heard the phrase ‘practice makes perfect’. It’s true you know.” Ruby sighs, and continues to keep the giggles in. “Nanuet will know what to do. Even though he says he is a loner he has lived many many years and I’m sure he has not be without companionship. You have to try to relax about the experience and just stay in the moment. The feelings will overwhelm you but that’s ok, it’s part of the fun.” 

"Si, He does tend to make my head spin. It was quite disconcerting at first, but I am no longer afraid now that I know what to expect. It is a very pleasant feeling once you know how to let go, don't you agree?” She picks up the tea and wrinkles her nose at the smell "Now, you ARE certain that this will do the trick?” She drinks it back like a shot of whiskey.  “Yes, I agree making love is the most magical thing there is, when you do it with someone you actually love.” A slight blush creeps onto Ruby’s cheeks. “That part is new for me too but really very wonderful.” She gazes at her ruby ring as she twists it around her finger while she speaks. 

“Ugh!” Minerva spits out, finishing the tea. “Gracias, Ruby. I do not know what I would do without you,” she says pocketing the tea packet.  “You’re welcome. I wouldn’t be honoring Aphrodite very well if I didn’t help you now would I?”  “Now let me give you some other advice…” Ruby smiles. She leans in close to Minerva and whispers some pointers in her ear. Both women break out in giggles.  Minerva’s eyes open wide, “You can do THAT?”  “Oh yes, and believe me, you will enjoy it very, very much.” She gives Minerva a knowing smile.

After she is done speaking with Minerva Ruby heads back upstairs. She sits by Jake and moves his hair off his face until he wakes. "Good morning sleepy head." She waits until his eyes open and he wakes up. "Any plans for today?"  Jake yawns and says, "Good morning love." He stretches. "Plans? Yes I suppose I do. See Conrad about a costume. If there is time maybe some target practice. Some other stuff I can't remember now."

Ruby says, "First I'm going to see Mr. Gonzales. Actually, first I'm going to kiss you!" she says giggling. Leaning over him she kisses his lips gently. "Ok, I'm going to see Mr. Gonzales and see if he will teach me how to do that... trick." She sits back up. "Speaking of costumes, I can't wait for you to see mine! I wonder if you'll be able to find me when I have it on..." she teases. "And I can't wait to see you in one too, so you'd better get over there and get one!" 

"If I have time I might get more sword lessons from Kevin, but that isn't so important. I think I'm forgetting something too..." she says tapping her lips. "I'm sure something will come up. I can always practice for the show with Madge or Jane." Ruby pauses and considers her next words carefully. "There is something else I need to tell you. This weekend, I have a feeling that Ringo is going to show up." She tugs on her hair, "We have to make sure to keep our friends safe. It's important."

With that Jake gets up. "What in blue blazes do I do with that little bit of news? I worry about our friends too, are you telling me to hide them away for the festival or never let them out of my sight?" Jake starts to get dressed and sighs, "I'm sorry, I don't mean to snap at you. What do you mean a feeling? What are you not telling me?"

She replies, "About Ringo, no I don't know anything. But doesn't it make sense that if he is going to strike he does it when we and the town town are distracted and overwhelmed with new people? I mean, look out the window! When I was downstairs it was unusually busy on the street."  Ruby starts biting her lip. "About our friends... it's just.... I mean.... well, lets just make the ones who aren't as good at protecting themselves stay safe and uninjured." She looks away from Jake, continuing to nibble on her bottom lip.

"I tried to keep everyone at least going out with someone for protection. I keep my eyes open when I can." Jake says buttoning up his shirt. "Damn, woman what are you not telling me?"   "What?" Ruby tries to ask innocently. She gets off the bed and turns her back to Jake, starting to get dressed but really is doing it to keep her face turned away from Jake as she attempts to lie to him after giving away more than she should. "It's just that certain of us may have certain conditions that make getting shot more undesirable... you know, like me, I just don't feel like getting shot anymore."

"The day I understand what women are saying to me I will certainly go mad and expire." He shakes his head. Ruby never turns away to get dressed, he thinks to himself, suddenly she is shy? "So which ones of us have conditions that make getting shot more desirable?" Jake laughs in spite of his annoyance. He remembers to reload his derringer and holster it. 

He grabs his duster and gunbelts and kisses her on the way by. "When you figure out what you are trying to tell me, or hide from me, or what you want me to do just tell me. OK? I'm going to get some coffee." He walks to the door and smiles broadly, "Have I told you that you make me crazy?" Then he heads down the stairs.

Jake catches Chester Martin on the Deputy Marshall's way out the door to start his work day. "Hey, Chet! Hold on." Jake walks over to him. "Has there been anymore contact by the Cowboy Gang with Gormley? Who has been checking up on him?"  Chester says with a smile, "Morning Jake. Don't let the Marshall hear you calling me Chet while I'm on duty. He wants us to be professional and all. As far as Gormley goes, he hasn't said anything to us about seeing Ringo yet. On our patrols, we make sure to walk by his place. You haven't heard anything, have you?"

"No, Deputy, I haven't." Jake tries not to snicker.   "How do we know if you are on duty or not? Do we check for the tin star? Or should we just call you Deputy Marshall Martin all the time?" Jake tries to keep a serious face but is not doing very well.

Chester scratches his head. "Good point. Scrap the Deputy part. Otherwise it'll get too confusing. If the Marshall has a problem with that, then we'll deal with it then. Did you see that caravan that pulled up? Looks like they have all sorts of stuff. Hopefully all that money changing hands doesn't draw the wrong element." Chester moves on. 

Just as Jake is contemplating having some breakfast, Neil Cassidy comes into the saloon and approaches Jake, "Good morning, I was on my way by and thought I would tell you the stage delivered that trunk full of books you wanted last night.  I still don't understand what you are going to do with them."  Jake replies, "Thanks Neil.  Sometimes a good joke is worth a little extra effort.  If it goes as planned I'll tell you the whole story.  I'll have somebody come by and pick it up.  Do you mind if they do it out of the back?"   "No, not at all."  Neil laughs and looks at Jake peculiarly.  "You take your jokes mighty seriously."  Jake pats his arm and says, "Nothing like a good belly laugh, eh?"

After Neil leaves Jake goes over to the El Parador and arranges for the trunk to be brought back to the barn.  "Use the back door at Cassidy's.  Mrs. Kale will let you know what to do with the trunk later on."  Jake leaves Katherine a folded note with Dorita before heading back to the Lucky Lady for his breakfast.



			
				Note from Jake said:
			
		

> Katherine,
> There is now a trunk of old books in the El Parador barn that the staff think belongs to you.  It is to be used if suddenly we decide we need a decoy.  We aren't planning on bringing them to the Lucky Lady as a ruse at this time, nor do we have any plans for them.  Just a contingency.
> Jake




Kate woke Friday morning alone in her room, like most mornings. This morning though she missed Ginnie and wondered if the girl had always doubted, and so kept away. She shook her head. Mr. Gonzales was right. Her adopted family here would help and everything would be alright. She got herself dressed and down to the Cantina for breakfast. Conrad wasn't usually up and about yet as far as she knew. She would have to ask him at lunch about the costumes. Voices broke into her thoughts as she was mechanically eating. 

While Kate is eating her breakfast at the El Parador she is approached by Colleen and Cathleen O'Hara.  Colleen exclaims, "Hello Mrs. Kale, Ginnie told us that there is a horse race and that you own a ranch. We have raced before. We were wondering if we could borrow some horses?" 

"Good morning, girls." Kate paused and laid down her fork. "I had planned to race myself. I wouldn't mind loaning the horses, but I would want to see you both ride first, and talk to your mother. Racing can be dangerous."

Cathleen says "We've raced before. We work as a team. I sprint the first half and tire out the competition trying to keep up with a little girl. Then when my horse tires I back off and let Colleen sprint to the finish line against all of the other tuckered out animals."  Colleen says, "Mother knows we ride. We were taught at the University stables. We helped the stable master there."

"I don't doubt your mother knows, but I would still want to check with her. It's only polite. And I'm sure you're training is more than adequate." Kate smiled at the girls with a twinkle in her eyes. "But you really shouldn't tell your secrets to the competition."




"Damn It!" Ruby cursed as Jake left. She looks down at the puppies, "It's impossible to lie to him or keep things from him but I told Kate!" She finishes getting dressed with a frown on her face, confused. Ruby heads over to see Mr. Gonzales. Barely inside his room she blurts out, "I want to know how to make things invisible!" Mr. Gonzales laughs, "Good morning to you too my Golden Eagle." 

He spends the next half-hour telling her about the bending of light rays. He explains how the person is not actually invisible but that the magic wraps light around the person so that they and their possessions are not visible. He explains how the spell caster themselves helps to power the spell, so that it is easiest to cast and maintain it upon yourself, harder to cast it upon another, and hardest to cast it upon a non-living object. 

For today's lesson he will teach her simply how to make herself invisible, also explaining how doing any act to draw attention to herself will negate the magic. At the end of the lesson he suggests that she practice it once or twice more this day and that on Saturday he can teach her the Detect Invisibility spell, which is a layered spell that incorporates both the Detect Magic and Invisibility spells, so first requires proficiency in both. 

Ruby is very thankful for the lesson and promises she will practice and be back first thing in the morning for the next lesson. They chat about the festival plans for a minute but Ruby leaves out any mention of the dance she may or may not do.  

On leaving the El Parador Jake is mentally still working on the fast shot trick he's been practicing.  He strains to remember what Red showed him long ago.  He hadn't really been ready then, but he knew he was now....


			
				Flash back - Having lunch on the ride south of Kansas City said:
			
		

> " .... You be getting' pretty fast there Jacob me boy," Red says to Jake as he places a couple of empty whiskey bottles on the fence rail, "but just getting that fancy Colt of yours outta the holster faster than the other guy isn't good enough if there is more than one other guy."
> 
> "I can pull them off pretty fast, partner, you've seen me.  Besides I'll just talk my way out most of the time-"  Jake is interrupted by Red drawing, spinning around and fanning his pistol twice in rapid succession.  The whiskey bottles shatter and fall from the fence.  "What happens when them two burley lads in the alleyway decide they want to let their iron do the talking me boy?"
> 
> "How did you do that?"  Jake says with his mouth nearly hanging open.  "I'll show ye, but first we'll work with the double barrel shotgun."  Red digs through his large travel bag, "It all has to do with not moving the barrel for the second shot until the first one has left the weapon, you see..."



.... he is lost in thought moving towards the saloon and he suddenly remembers that Wyatt had said something similar....


			
				Flash back - Promise City a few weeks back said:
			
		

> Jake is nearly finished his target shooting when he sees Wyatt Earp riding up to him.  Jake waves his over with his hands empty and weapons resting on a large rock.  "Just seeing what the noise was all about," Earp tells the gambler Cook.  "Show me what you can do."  Jake sets up some targets again and does some practice.  Wyatt nods approvingly, "Not bad, not bad.  How are you with that rifle of yours?"  Jake picks ups his rifle and indicates that Earp should join him.  They point out six birds sitting on a large cactus in the distance.  "Go!"  Earp says and four shots ring out as the birds scatter and drop from their roost.
> 
> Jake has only shot once to Wyatt Earps three shots.  "How did you do that?" Jake says trying to keep his mouth from hanging open.  "There is a trick on these repeaters to move the bolt quickly, you have to learn your weapon but most can do it."  Wyatt Earp continues, "The key to accuracy is not moving the barrel for the next shot until the first shot has cleared the weapon..."




Jake comes out of his reverie and he sees Helen Barker.  He waves to her and cross the street to speak to her.  "Morning Deputy, can I ask you a question?"  "Certainly Mr. Cook, the town law is always available to help."  She answers in a friendly tone.  "No, you misunderstand,"  He says, "I have a question, more like a favor to ask Helen Barker, the crack shot.  The way you were able to fire so many shots so fast that day in the Merchants Association meeting.  I've seen it done before and can almost do it myself but I am just not quite there."

Helen Barker looks a little smug and replies, "I could probably help you, of course it would have to be citizen Barker doing so." "I understand perfectly."  Jake says, "I'm sure I can return the favor some other way."  "Yes, I would expect so,"  She says matter of factly.  "Let's get out of town a little ways so the gun fire doesn't spook anyone."  She points and Jake follows her.  "Dry fire that gun of yours and show me what you are doing.  You know the secret is not just the fast shooting but keeping the barrel aimed properly at the target until the round is well clear...."

After spending time with Deputy Marshall Barker learning the finer points of rapid shoot at different targets, Jake heads back to the Lucky Lady. The unexpected interruptions have passed most of the morning and he is famished. When he arrives back at the saloon it is nearly noon and he immediately seeks out Maria for some food and coffee.

After her magic lesson Ruby finds she is hungry so heads downstairs to the Cantina to get some late breakfast / early lunch.  Dorita heads right over to Ruby's table. "You never come here!" Ruby smiles and shakes her head. "I know... I know... we don't come by enough... but you love us anyway," she flashes Dorita a dazzling smile. "Could I get something to eat please?" Dorita wags her finger but heads into the kitchen.   When Ruby looks up Mr. Gonzales is standing next to her. "You don't mind if I eat with you, do you? You always run off so fast." 

"Of course Mr. G. Have a seat." Gonzales grins back at her and sits. They enjoy a pleasant mid morning meal. Gonzales mentions that Kate has something for Ruby to 'practice' with. Ruby furrows her brows but doesn't ask any further questions here in public.

After her leisurely lunch with Mr. Gonzales Ruby hangs around the El Parador waiting for Katherine. Unsure of when she will show up she instead decides to return to the Lucky Lady to wait for a familiar face. She wants to practice her new spell out of town but wants someone to accompany her. 

As she walks she notices the huge influx of people and flurry of activity so she takes her time walking, listening to the crowds of excited people talking. When she looks up she is standing outside of a huge area of tents where goods are being set up. She curiously looks around checking out the wares. She reminds herself to make time tomorrow to do some shopping before turning herself in the direction of the Lucky Lady to wait.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 209, “Sir. Charles Sterling’s Traveling Retail Emporium”,  Friday, March 31st , 1882, 8:30 AM *

A caravan consisting of thirty horse-drawn and oxen-drawn wheeled vehicles arrive in town. Twenty-two of these turn off of the main road around 150 feet north of Sierra Street while the remaining eight head on into town. These eight it turns out are people coming to the fair who chose to ride alongside the larger group for safety. 

The main caravan heads west to a four-acre rectangular area that starts 100-feet north of behind the buildings on Sierra. Eighteen of these vehicles are fair-sized wagons loaded to overflowing with goods. The other four vehicles consist of three buggies and an older model Concord Coach. Each vehicle also is towing additional horses or oxen, enough so that all beasts of burden can be rotated for fresh ones. They stop just before some stakes and ropes. This land belongs to Elton Hubbard, who earlier in the week had marked off with stakes and ropes this rectangular section running parallel to Sierra Street and where Fremont, Allen and Front Streets end. 

Hubbard soon gets word that the caravan has arrived and heads up to greet the caravan leader, a tall-thin man with a British Accent riding in a fancy horse drawn single-seat buggy. The remainder of the caravan occupants consist of two-dozen humans, all who look to be between twenty and thirty years of age. Also with them are two male ogres, three male half-orcs and a female halfling. All twenty-five humans are attractive and appear to be in excellent physical shape and dressed in comfortable work clothes, with the woman wearing pants rather than dresses. The other six also look to be the equivalent of those ages of their own races, and also attired in work clothes. 

The wagons pull into the roped off area and a beehive of activity. Metal piping is removed from one wagon and the eight-to-ten foot long sections are fitted together to form two thirty-foot high flagpoles where are dropped into holes dug into the ground by the ogres twenty-five feet apart and secured with ropes. A United States flag is raised to the top of one and a British flag to the top of the other. A five-foot high and twenty-five foot wide banner is the hoisted up the poles and pulled taunt beneath the flags. In elaborate red, white and blue lettering the flag reads “Sir. Charles Sterling’s Traveling Retail Emporium”. 

Most of the individuals all begin unloading and erecting canvas tents of various sizes while two of the humans and the half-orcs ride a wagon full of wooden and metal buckets west to Pine Creek. Another two humans assist the orges in erecting some portable metal fencing on the northwestern end of the area where they then corral most of the horses and oxen. 

Five metal bathtubs of various sizes that have been nested together are then unloaded and placed into a pair of eight-foot square tents as the bucket wagon returns and the men start to fill the tubs. Several trunks are also offloaded from a wagon into the same two tents. 

This activity continues for another hour. Most of the wagons have sides that fold down into shelves to display goods and once they are where the leader wants them the horses and oxen are unhitched, the wheels blocked, and a canvas tent then is erected around it. The remaining wagons are also unloaded of their goods and then moved over to the northern end of the roped off area where they are parked alongside the Concord Coach and the three buggies. 

Once each wagon area is all set up the individuals head over to the two bath tents, one for men the other for women. Each reappears ten to fifteen minutes later attired in very nice clothing appropriate to their gender. Curiously, each item of clothing be it dresses, jewelry, shoes, belts, suits, shirts, pants, suspenders, hats and wigs all have the price tags still hanging from them. A few signs are then put up around the encampment reading "Attire currently being modeled will be include free laundering". 

It soon appears that nearly everything present in the encampment can be purchased as oversized price tags are fixed upon every vehicle, animal, fencing, flagpoles, trunk and container. Once every member of the company is bathed and attired in fine clothing, including the orcs and ogres, the water in the tubs is drained using faucets and rubber tubing, the tubs are scrubbed out, and prices attached to them as well. 

While all of the activity has been going on Elton Hubbard, his clerk Earl Hogan, and Merchant's Association President Burton Lumley have been paying visits to all of the Promise City Merchants. In order to help dispel resentment towards their new short-term competitors each merchant is informed that the Emporium will not open to the general public until 2:00 PM and that prior to that only the town's merchants will be allowed to purchase comparable items to those which they sell themselves, and at a ten-percent discount. 

Each Promise City Merchant is given a stamped slip of paper with their own type of business listed and told that only those items can be purchased from the Emporium in advance. Niles Hoover is given a slip reading "Alcohol and Spirits". Kate, Sonoma and Nanuet are each given a slip reading "Horses and Livestock".

The Caravan's Leader, Sir Charles Sterling, has set up a wagon with the sign reading "Sterling's Sterling - Jewelry, Watches and other Finely Made Items".  He has for sale decorative pocket watches with various illustrations of places, animals, flowers, deities and ships with prices ranging from $ 7 to $ 36; Vest chains $ 4 to $ 21; Pens $ 1.25 to $ 3.00; Canes with fancy heads and tips $ 4 to $ 25; Jewelry chains $ .50 to $ 5; Silver nail files, combs, hand-held mirrors, and brushes $ 2 to $ 18 each; assorted rings, bracelets and necklaces from $ 1 to $ 100; field glasses (binoculars) $ 7 to $ 18; spy glasses (telescopes) $ 3 to $ 20; two microscopes $ 15 and $ 20; eyeglasses $ 1 to $ 3; Compasses $ 1 to $ 4; a Surveyors Compass $ 40; wall clocks $ 4 to $ 30; desk clocks $ 2 to $ 25; metal boxes $ 1 to $ 20; and several pairs of gold plated dentures for $ 10 to $ 25.

The next merchant has a sign reading "Doctor Bernard Fowler - Elixirs for All Ailments". He has hundreds of bottles labeled for nearly every possible ailment including headaches, colds, coughs, feminine complication, worms, obesity, and diphtheria. He also sells various soaps ranging from three-cents to $ 1 a bar. 

Next to Doctor Fowler is "Brett Saunder's Spirits", which is filled with nearly fifty cases of alcohol, each box labeled for a different type. He also sells tobacco in 10-pound drums for 27-cents to $ 1.50; 

The next wagon has a sign reading "Douglas and Patricia Monroe - Metals Items". Most of the wagon has pots, pans, bowls and metal serving plates. But also on the wagon are various musical instruments including Harmonicas for $ 1 to $ 3; Trombones from $ 9 to $ 20; Cornets from $ 9 to $ 23; Fifes from $ 1 to $ 3; Piccolos from $ 1 to $ 4; Flutes from $ 3 to $ 15; and a Tuba for $ 34.

Three separate wagons tended by a human and the three half-orcs have the sign "Clarke Whitaker - Tools". On his first two wagons he has every possible hand tool one could think of, including files, drills, planes, screwdrivers, pliers, saws, scissors, shovels, picks, hoes, rakes, pitchforks all with prices ranging from as low as twenty-cents for the smallest chisel to $ 12 for the largest two-man saw. He also has grinding wheels for $ 4; emery wheels from $ 2 to $ 4; anvils from $ 1 to $ 3; and coffee grinders from $ 2 to $ 18. On the final wagon he has some more exotic items including a typewriter for $ 23; several bicycles with a large wheel in front and small wheel behind from $ 8 to $ 20; tennis rackets from $ 1 to $ 4; baseball mitts from $ 1 to $ 3; metal catcher's masks from $ 1 to $ 3; fishing rods from $ 1 to $ 4; fishing reels from $ 1 to $6; and a portable forge for $ 75.

Under the sign "Sam Torrey - Musical Instruments" is a wagon filled with dozens of guitars $ 6 to $ 23; banjos $ 3 to $ 8; Mandolins $ 3 to $ 6; autoharps/zithers $ 3 to $ 12; accordions $ 7 to $ 20; and violins $ 3 to $ 20. He also has a shelf of sheet music for sale from $ .10 to $ 1.00 each. 

The next wagon is "Tyrill Salisbury - Books" and features several hundred books organized by category. Most books sell for $ 1 to $ 3. A set of encyclopedias sells for $ 15; He also has two shelves of blank books labeled 'stationary' that sell for $ .50 to $ 2 each depending upon thickness. Lastly, he has a bookcase filled with rolls and rolls of paper wallpaper selling for 10-cents a roll. 

The next wagon reads "Bradley Jacobs - Weapons". He has Winchester rifles for $ 10 to $ 27; Remington shotguns from $ 30 to $ 50; Spencer rifles from $ 5 to $ 30; all types of revolvers from $ 5 to $ 35; over 100 knives from $ .25 to $ 5; swords ranging from $ 3 to $ 25. He also sells duck decoys from $ 2 to $ 6; bird call whistles from $ .50 to $ 1; and a full suit of English Hunting Clothes for $ 25.

The next three wagons are the two clothing merchants, the signs reading "Alexander Kotowski and Septhany Nonovik - Clothing". Clothing of nearly every type imaginable can be found on these wagons. 

"Duncan Willey - Tents and Tarps" is in front of one of the larger canvas tents. Various canvas tarps are sitting inside of the tent. 

"Gerald and Donna Atwood - Hats and Wigs" is next, with fur hats, straw hats, fedoras, derbies, silk top hats; wigs of all lengths and colors; and toupees. Prices range from $ .25 for a clip on woman's hairpieces to $ 10 for a full woman's wig; men's hats from $ .50 to $ 10; women's hats from $ 1 to $ 25. 


Next is "Sydhie Tyler - Chairs and Blankets". The female halfling is there selling cloth and rope hammocks from $ 1 to $ 4; folding wood and cloth chairs from $ 1 to $ 3; and blankets of all types and sizes from $ 1 to $ 35. 

Beyond that is "Marc & Florence LaBrecque - Glassware" Featured here are glass dining sets from $ 6 to $ 20; various other glass objects including pitchers, platters, bowls, and candleholders from $ 1 to $ 15. Also for sale here are window glass from $ 2 to $ 6 a pane; door glass from $ 4 to $ 20 based upon the size and etching; and mirrors of various sizes ranging from $ 1 to $ 20 with the exception of an elaborate 4 x 10 foot mirror with wooden frame selling for $ 75. 

"Isaac Christopher Taylor - Conveyances" is set up over by the vehicles, with the door of the Concord Coach open to show off the fancy interior. The coach has a $ 500 price tag on it; plain wagons sell for $ 100 to $ 300; the sales wagons with the collapsible sides sell for $ 200 to $ 400; the two single-seat buggies have prices of $ 125 and $ 150; the double-seat buggy has a $ 200 price tag; also for sale are leather buggy seats without the benches for $ 5 to $ 23 and buggy tops from $ 23 to $ 45. 

The two ogres are set up by the animals. One sign reads "Gnort - Oxen" the other sign reads "Noah 'Grunt' O'Connor - Horses". Prices range from $ 20 to 150 per animal with the exception of one horse, that looks to be a racing horse, with a $ 500 price tag on it.

After her leisurely lunch with Mr. Gonzales Ruby hangs around the El Parador waiting for Katherine. Unsure of when she will show up she instead decides to return to the Lucky Lady to wait for a familiar face. She wants to practice her new spell out of town but wants someone to accompany her. 

As she walks she notices the huge influx of people and flurry of activity so she takes her time walking, listening to the crowds of excited people talking. When she looks up she is standing outside of a huge area of tents where goods are being set up. She curiously looks around checking out the wares. She reminds herself to make time tomorrow to do some shopping before turning herself in the direction of the Lucky Lady to wait.

Kate tells the O’Hara girls "I'll stop by and see your mother later in the day when I have some time to go out to the ranch. Then we can go out and take a look at what horses might suit you. I'll see you in a little while," she smiled and went into the kitchen were she had seen Sonoma earlier. "Sonoma, would you like to go with me over to the Lucky Lady? We should fetch Ruby for a lesson." 

Sonoma brushed her hands clean and came along. They made a detour over to the hardware store so Kate could ask Sandra Wainwright to give her a hand on Saturday with the children. Once her help was secured, they walked curiously near the new wagons that had rolled in that morning and discussed whether they wanted to buy any stock or not with the papers they had both received that morning.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 210, “Searching for Aphrodite’s Priestess”,  Friday, March 31st , 1882, 11:30 A.M.*

After spending time with Deputy Marshall Barker learning the finer points of rapid shoot at different targets, Jake heads back to the Lucky Lady. The unexpected interruptions have passed most of the morning and he is famished. When he arrives back at the saloon it is nearly noon and he immediately seeks out Maria for some food and coffee.

Not long thereafter Ruby arrives at the Lucky Lady and finds Jake devouring a plate of food. She sneaks up behind him and puts her hands over his eyes. "Guess who?" she whispers, letting her lips touch his ear as she speaks.  He replies, "As if I wouldn't know the sensual touch of those hands, the brush of those full lips, the scent of your perfume or your angel like voice whispering in my ear." Jake drops the fork from his hand. "Besides, if it was anyone else, Ruby would have shot her by now."

"And that's why I love you baby." Ruby gives him a wet kiss on his neck before sliding onto his lap. "Mr. G. taught me a new skill,: Ruby says raising an eyebrow, "I need to go practice. Will you come along?"  "I'd be happy too. Where are we going?" Jake replies as he spots Minerva in the doorway.   Ruby says, "Out of town, our normal spot is fine." 

It is now noon and Minerva walks into the Lucky Lady with Luna perched on her shoulder. She observes the scene between Jake and Ruby for a moment and walks over. “Hola, mi amigos. Senor Jake may I have a word when you are not busy, por favor." She turns to Ruby and smiles. "I do not want to interrupt and I think that my stomach can tolerate food now," she says with a mock sick expression. "I will get some lunch for Luna and I and we can talk after. " she says to Jake.  He replies, "Si, Senorita in a few minutes." 

Minerva finds a seat far away from Jake and Ruby to give them privacy.   Jake asks, "Ruby, what is she talking about. What is wrong with her stomach?"   Ruby answers, "I don't know, why don't you ask her? She wants to talk to you anyway..."

Minerva orders a light lunch of grapes, cheese and bread, unable to stomach much more after last night’s adventure and the awful tasting tea that Ruby gave her that morning, and inquires as to Nanuet’s whereabouts.  “Si, Priestess he is outback unloading wine for the festival.”  A smile lights up her face “Por favor, tell him to join me for lunch and could you please provide enough cheese and bread for the two of us? and a little plate of meat for Luna. Oh, and add two glasses of whiskey to the order, por favor.” 

Nanuet comes out shortly after. “Hello Luna,” he says scratching her between the shoulders. “What is all this, my Sweet Desert Flower?” He leans over to take in her scent and kisses her before he takes a seat opposite and eagerly begins devouring the food before him. 

Minerva’s eyes sparkle in amusement. “I thought that perhaps you would be feeling poorly after last night, mi amor, but I am obviously the only one suffering here. Perhaps I said yes one time too many?” she laughs as she holds her aching head. “How can you eat like that? My stomach feels like it is filled with Mexican jumping beans! And some of them have taken residence up in my head. I thought that perhaps the whiskey would help.” she says picking up her glass to sip. 

"Thanks" he says and grabs the glass to sip while continuing to shovel the food in. He looks up at her with twinkling eyes, talking with his mouth full.  “YES too many times? Oh no my sweet, the last YES was the best one of all!” he winks and goes back to his meal while she watches on in astonishment at his savage style.  Eventually he slows down and they spend their lunch time with their heads together teasing and talking the sweet nonsense of a couple in the throes of new love.

Kate and Sonoma arrived at the Lucky Lady where Ruby was sitting having a drink. Kate went over and hugged her friend. "Good morning, Ruby. How would you feel about lessons? Our friend has something ready for us."   Ruby reaches up and hugs her back. "Lessons? What kind of lessons? Jake and I were going to head out of town so I can do some practicing..."   As Ruby speaks to Katherine and Nanuet heads back to work, Jake takes a seat at Minerva's table. 

Kate sat down close to Ruby so she could keep her voice low. "Our scrolls are ready. The ones to dispel Ringo's advantage. He wants us to come learn how to use them. I have used that particular tool once before, and Sonoma has on several occasions, but you haven't. I think he wants to have you practice with the scroll and the rest of us become familiar with it."  Ruby answers, "Oh? Do we need him to show us how to do it then?"

Kate replies, “It's not a spell any of us knows, so yes. Do you think you'll have time sometime today?"     Ruby shrugs. "Sure, I guess so. Now or later, either way. Have to be back early tonight, I'm sure we will be packed and I need to take extra time getting ready. I spend the morning practicing with him already. Funny he didn't mention it." 

Jake asks Minerva, "What is it you need, Senorita?"   She replies, "When Nanuet and I went to see Kajika, he told us that a priestess of Aphrodite was working to control the people in town. Katherine said that the High priest in Greece said basically the same thing. I must talk to this priestess and set her straight. She is distracting the people and upsetting the balance of power. I have nothing against love, but her meddling is doing more harm than good. 

Now, I am sure that once I point out the error of her ways that she will gladly work with us to defeat Mars and Johnny Ringo since Aphrodite and he are on opposite sides of this war, but I do not know who she is. I think that Ruby knows more than what she is telling and I do not think that she will reveal the name of this priestess. I would not expect you to tell your lover's secrets but She could be in danger, Senor Jake and she DID tell me to ask you..." 

"Why would she not tell you the name of the priestess?" Jake suddenly looks troubled. "She told you to ask me who the priestess was?"   "Not exactly" she says fingering the charm that Kajika gave her, "but when I asked her about the adult entertainment that she is going to be performing in she said that I should ask you about it. Do you think that she is involved with this priestess? We must find out who she is. We do not have much time." she pleads "I have a sore feeling that the war of the gods is approaching quickly. I do not have time to play games with Ruby, You must tell me what you suspect before it is too late." 

"I have not met this so called priestess, though I could probably locate her. You think that Ruby won't tell you because she is playing a game?" Jake looks rather sternly at Minerva, "You should choose your words more carefully. If you have asked Ruby who is the priestess and she has refused to tell you I can only surmise that she is afraid of what you would do with that knowledge." Jake takes off his hat and throws it on the table. "Something is wrong, I am sure of it. I am not sure what to do about it. I do not doubt your sincerity, Senorita. Neither do I forget the aid and friendship you have offered at no small risk to yourself. However I wonder the outcome when the righteous priestess of Minerva meets the righteous priestess of Aphrodite." 

"I am not trying to be righteous. Nor am I trying to prevent anyone from worshiping their gods or goddesses. But from what I am told that is exactly what this priestess is doing. she must be fairly powerful, also. She was able to keep me from hearing the will of my own Goddess and was forcing me to her own. No one should be forced to do anyone else’s will. It is just plain WRONG! That is why Kajika gave me this charm. But others are not so protected. I am trying to keep Ruby and my friends and the town safe from such coercion.  

Are you not willing to do the same? Do you disagree that it is wrong? I can tell that you suspect that she is hiding the truth from you also. That can only meant that she is doing something that she is afraid we will object too. It may be that this priestess is pressuring her into doing something that she is not sure is the right thing to do. I cannot think of any other reason that she would be so evasive with us. You could come with me and speak to this priestess if would make you feel better but somebody has to do something today. We are out of time."

"I agree that no one should be forced to do anyone's will." Jake sighs. "Do you remember when you first discovered you were special to your goddess? What would you have done if someone meddled in that relationship? Ruby believes that her current good fortune is owed to her honoring Aphrodite. That girl has been through Hades and back, and I won't have her faith in a bright future crushed." 

He glances across the room to where Ruby is talking with Katherine.  Ruby in turn glances over at Jake and Minerva, "I wonder what they are talking about that Minerva couldn't say in front of me."  She turns back to Kate, "Anyway, do you want to do it now or later?"  "I told him yesterday that I would ask you last night, but you weren't here. He probably thought you already knew.  I have quite a few things to do today myself. Why don't we do it later, maybe around 4:00? Then we can all go make ourselves beautiful afterward."

Ruby furrows her brows, watching Minerva hurry out of the saloon. She keeps her eye on priestess, "Sure, 4:00 is fine." She looks back to Kate. "Yeah, that's fine."  Kate asks, "Ruby, are you alright? You're a bit distracted."  "Um, yes. Sorry. I was just wondering what they were talking about. Minerva has been up to something lately." 

She puts her attention back to Kate. "Last night... I got a new dress. Mary made it for me and asked Jake to take me out to dinner so I could tease him with it," Ruby smiles. "I know, I'm so mean to that poor boy. But it worked, it always does."  "Ruby dear, no offense to Mrs. Kelley's fine work, but you could ask Jake to take you out to dinner and... other things wearing a burlap sack and it would work. He doesn't need inducement," she said with a laugh.   Ruby can't hold back the giggles at Kate's comment. "Still, I like to look good for him." 

"I don't know what Miss Florencia and Jake could be talking about. To be honest, I don't really want to think about it. I know it's wrong of me, Miss Florencia has been nothing but helpful and trustworthy, but she is still what she is and I have... difficulties... in allowing myself to trust her."

"I can understand that, after the story you told me. I really think she' up to something and I don't trust her either right now." Ruby shrugs. "Oh well, I have other more important things to worry about."  "How about we go see Mr. Gonzales now? I'm curious now how to use the... you know... thing... he's going to teach. Can we go now instead of four?"  Katherine laughs, "That's fine Ruby." 

At the other table, Minerva sighs in frustration, "That is what I am trying to make sure is NOT going on. I want to be sure that this priestess, with all her good intent, is not interfering with Ruby's relationship with her goddess. Why would I try and keep Ruby from worshiping her Goddess? I am the one who helped her to find her way back to Venus in the first place." 

Jake scratches his beard as he considers her words, "I also won't have my friends harmed. I don't have the tangible power of the gods to help me, Senorita. I only have more ordinary tools and I am not afraid to use the ones I have no matter what the risk." Jake taps on the brim of his hat in the center of the table. 

"Would you recognize a priestess Senorita if you met one? One of a goddess not far from your own?" Jake scratches his chin before he continues quietly. "In a town like this, if I were looking for a priestess of Aphrodite and there was no visible church I would probably look for the fanciest whorehouse in town. I bet too if you talked to the town Marshall he would tell you that he watched some show last Saturday night after fisticuffs where a woman made a reference to the goddess of love. I believe Deputy Chester Martin was there too." 

Jake reaches out and grabs his hat. "I prefer not to search for this alleged priestess myself right now. I am still uncertain of my course. I will not stand for any of you to be harmed though. Cuidese, mi amiga. {take care my friend} Let me know if you need my protection." Jake stands and replaces his hat. His smile seems to be a tired one. "I'd much prefer that to avenging any harm done to you." She can see his smile change quickly from strained and tired to the mischievous look that she is more accustomed to on his face. "Le deseo un día agradable, Senorita." {I wish you a pleasant day} 

"Gracias, Senor! Minerva says her face relaxing as relief washes over her. I hope that I do not need to take you up on your offer but be sure that I will if the need arises. She reaches up and kisses him on the cheek. You are a good man Senor Jake, no matter what anybody says," she chuckles. "May the gods keep the wolves in the hill Senor." she says as she quickly departs.

Ruby hops up and tells Kate, "Ok, let me go tell Jake we‘re leaving." She runs over to him and blurts out, "What were you two talking about?"   Jake chuckles, "Always have to know everything..." and bops her on the nose. Ruby pouts for two seconds before perking up again. "I'm going to go over to the El Parador with Kate. I'll be back a little later, ok? I'm not sure if I will still need to go out and practice but we'll see afterwards."  She kisses Jake then her, Sonoma and Katherine return to the Cantina. 

Kate and Ruby stood up and Kate linked her arm through her friends. "As for looking good, I think we girls all like to see a man's jaw drop to the floor now and then, don't we?"  When they reached the El Parador Kate waited downstairs for Ginnie to return from her lunch deliveries. Ruby heads up to Gonzales room with Sonoma while Kate fetches Ginnie.   Kate spoke a word or two in Ginnie’s ear and the two went upstairs to Mr. Gonzales rooms where Sonoma and Ruby had already gone.  "Here we are," Kate said cheerfully, trying to ignore Ginnie's sour face. "I believe you had a lesson for us, Professeur aime?"

Once inside the secret mansion Mr. Gonzales hands out the scrolls and gives then instructions on how to read them effectively. Ginnie's eyes and ears perk up when she realizes she is getting a magic lesson and actually given something magical to hold onto and use.  He then has them exit the mansion together and return to the Cantina. He brings them downstairs and out to the stable where he checks to make sure that they are alone. 

Mr. Gonzales then instructs Ruby to attempt to use the dispel magic scroll on him. "But how will I know if it worked or not?" she asks curiously.  "You'll know," he replies and quickly mutters some words. Suddenly he vanishes from before their eyes. "But I can't see you!" "Ah, but you can hear me and you know where I last was," he says. 

"Ok..." Ruby mutters, only slightly hesitant. She begins reading the words on the scroll and 'aims' for the area where Mr. Gonzales was last standing. He reappears, explaining how any magic spells in his vicinity would have ceased to function. He also points out that magical items would stop working while the spell was taking effect, but that their magic would return shortly thereafter. 

He also warns them to never attempt to cast Dispel Magic while inside of his magical house, as "The result would be not very good as the dispelled area would cease to exist."  Ruby's eyes widen. "I could cast.. I mean I could do something that powerful?"  He replies "It is the nature of the house itself. It is carved out of inter-dimensional space, so once it is gone it is gone. The rest of the mansion would remain but there would be a blank void where the area of effect had been."  Ruby's eyes widen even more. "Good to know. Oh about that other spell... how long does that one last?"

He replies, "Only right then, although spells are permanently dispelled and usually any magical elixirs caught in the area of effect will also lose any magic potency. Other magic will return to normal once the immediate effect passes."  "I meant the one that makes you," she continues in a whisper, "Disappear."  He replies, "As long as you want or until you do something to draw physical attention to yourself. Talking alone won't disrupt it, but casting an offensive spell will."  "Wow, that's a long time. Well, thanks Mr. G, If that's if for the lesson I should go and practice it so tomorrow I can learn the other part."

Kate looked over at Ruby and smiled. "With what you said about magical items, it seems this spell can cancel more than one magical effect at a time. How much of an area does it cover? Could we cast it on a specific person so the effect moves with him?"   He replies, "There are three ways that you can use the spell. It can be focused upon an area of effect up to a thirty-foot radius, or it can be targeted on an individual creature or item, or it can be used as a counter-spell, to negate a very specific spell. I will warn you, it may not always work or the effects could simply be temporary, in the round that it is cast in. However, these scrolls being written as they were will help. The last item that you should know is that these are written so that they can be cast up to 190 feet away from the target or targeted area."

Minerva begins rushing toward the Marshal’s office and abruptly stops to reconsider her actions "What are the chances that I will get shy Deputy Chester to talk to me about some dance that he saw in a whore house? I have a better chance of getting Mrs. King to take off her clothes and dance under the moon." she shakes her head. "Let me think" she looks up and down the street "Now _what would Sr. Jake consider to be the fanciest whorehouse in town." _She turns on her heel and strides toward the Palace.

Minerva puts on her friendly face and steps into the Palace Saloon.  The Palace's bouncer, Prosper McCoy steps out in front of Minerva and says, "After your last visit here Mr. Adair asked that you not be allowed to return."  Buenos Dias Senor, Por Favor, I am not here to cause trouble," she says giving him her most charming smile. "I am here to see your Lead dancer could you Please tell her that the Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia of the Roman Church requests an audience with her?"

McCoy turns the door over to bartender Dave Carleen, telling him "Adair doesn't want this woman inside. I'll be right back."  McCoy heads upstairs, soon returning with a woman who Minerva remembers seeing with Adair during her previous Palace visit. The woman heads outside and says "What do you want? Is this about the festival?"  “Buenas Dias, No this is not about the festival. Is there someplace we can talk in private?" She smiles.  The woman nods her head west and says, "The Silver Dollar Saloon is two doors down, we can get a table there." 

The two reach the building which is small and nearly deserted. They sit at one of the tables while a woman approaches, introduces herself as the owner Alice Smith, and asks if they would like anything to eat or drink. The woman from the Palace says, "Yes, a glass of your Sarsaparilla." Minerva recognizes the name of the non-alcoholic drink as it had originated in Spain. Sarsaparilla got its name from two Spanish words: "zarza" and "parilla," referring to the thorny vines of the plant. It had been first introduced into Europe as medicine back in the 1500s.

Minerva also orders a glass of sarsaparilla while studying her companion. "I am sorry I should have introduced myself. My name is Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia. May I ask your name and are you the lead dancer at the Palace Saloon?"   She replies, "Yes, I am the lead dancer, lead singer and lead...well...entertainer at the Palace. My name is Kitty Trent. Now what is it that you wished to talk about? Are you wanting to make an apology to Evan?"

Minerva raises her eyebrow and sips her Sarsaparilla "An apology to who? Oh Senor Adair. No I do not owe him anything. I asked you here to find out what part the Priestess of Aphrodite was going to play in the festival.”   Kitty replies, "Oh, the Palace will be honoring Aphrodite, as well as Hermes and Dionysus, as each is the patron deity to the three services that our establishment offers to our customers. I will also be playing flute for the dancers during three of the songs at the festival."

Minerva asks, "Is it the Palace that will be honoring her or the Priestesses of Aphrodite who make their abode there?"   Kitty replies, "We will honor all three deities. Even refers to it as honoring those who believe in 'Liquor, Lust and Luck.' This idea of yours should be very good for business."   Minerva replies, “Yes well I need to speak with the priestess of Aphrodite before the ceremony to make sure that the gods are honored properly."  "Aren't you the Priestess of the Greek Gods?" Kitty asks.

Minerva replies, "Yes I am, and as such, it is my job to be sure that the god's which are to be honored during this festival are worshiped in such a way that none of them will take offense. There are other darker deeds which may transpire also. If you are not the priestess that I seek it would be wise for you to lead me to her."   Kitty replies, "I am not aware of who you are speaking of. Three of my dancers previously worked at a Kansas City Brothel that was run by an Aphrodite Priestess but that woman died in a fire there last year."

"Oh, that is sad!" she says in sympathy. "I must speak to them. One of them may be the Priestess that I am looking for. I would appreciate it if you introduced me to them immediately. We are running out of time."   Miss Trent replies, "I'm sorry but Mr. Adair left strict orders that you are not to set foot in the Palace again after your last confrontation with him. I will talk to them on your behalf and mention it to them."  

Minerva responds with a sense of urgency. "Senorita, Por Favor it is imperative that you convince them to speak with me. The people of Promise city are in danger and I need their help. When you speak to them tell them that Venus has spoken to me in a dream and I must discuss it with them. I will walk you back to the Palace and wait outside while you relay my message."

They walk back to the Palace. Kitty heads inside. Minerva waits for nearly a half hour until Miss. Trent returns. She tells Minerva "They're not the one you’re looking for. I would suggest that you maybe try either the Gay Lady or the Long Branch."  Minerva looks into her eyes "Are you certain?"   "Si, Priestess, I am certain." Senorita Trent responds sincerely batting an eye. 

"Gracias," Minerva says the smile leaving her face. " Stay safe Senorita Trent, and pray that this evil does not find it's way to your doorstep.""She is lying to me. "I will not find help here she thinks. The disheartened priestess, lost in thought, does not even notice the caravan of wagons, brightly showing off their wares as she finds her way back to the Comstock House.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 211, “Shopping and Crowds“, Friday, March 31st , 1882, 1:00 P.M.*

As it is after lunch time and Jake figures Conrad should be finished his first meal of the day, whatever he chooses to call it. Jake wanders over to Conrad's home and enquires about the costumes that he had sent for. "Now what do you have for me in that trunk of yours?" Jake asks "Here is the closest thing to what you asked for." Conrad holds it up, turns it and hands it to Jake. 

"Oh." He looks at it a moment and holds it not too close and if it was going to bite him. "This isn't exactly what I expected. What else do you have?"  "You are welcome to look through the trunk." Jake rummages through the costume trunk and ignores Conrad's obvious enjoyment of Jake's discomfort. "This is the reason I didn't become an actor. Well, that and lack of any talent." Jake scratches the back of his head. "I'm grateful for the loan, I am really stuck without it. I guess I'll take it. Let's see what I can wear with it, if I am going to feel like an fool I might as well go all the way......" 

Jake thanks him again, bundles up the outfit and makes his way back to his room where he hides it in one of his travel bags. "I'm not going unarmed but my regular holsters couldn't possibly work with that," he says to himself.  He quickly makes his way to the leather shop and purchases a fairly standard gun belt with two holsters on it, testing to make sure it will ride high enough to be concealed from view. He brings that back to the room and stows it with the costume. 

Jake then spends the next hour practicing some tricks he hasn't used in a while, tricks he learned that first summer after he fled Philadelphia. Memories of that summer in Ohio creep back while he practices, some are fond memories others not so fond. He's certain that the children will enjoy at least some of this. He then returns to the main room of the Lucky Lady and chats with Niles and Harry.

At the El Parador, Gonzales spends the next half-hour telling each of the women about scrolls, how the advantages to using them are first that no hand gestures are required and secondly that they are cast at the wizardry level of the creator rather than the caster, so that each of their scrolls will function as though he had cast it rather than them. 

He cautions them to be careful of using spells that they do not know the creator of, particularly with offensive spells, as words are often written into the incantations to prevent them from being used against their creators. Lastly he teaches them how to conceal scrolls in books and on objects, giving each of the four women not only the scroll but a small container of a sticky adhesive to affix the scroll to other objects if needed.  Ruby gives Gonzales a kiss on the cheek, then bounces off to the Lucky Lady to find Jake. 

Ginnie settles with her code notebook and scribes down all of the directions and information that Mr. Gonzalas had given them in relationship to the scroll. She then turns to him and asks quietly "I believe that the ability to become invisible may be my best emergency protection. Is there a possibility that you could teach me that ability? If they can't see me they can't kill me." Her eyes were wide waiting for a response she expected to be told no that she wasn't ready however it was worth a shot.  Kate states, "I'll suggest that to her the next time I see her. Everything we can do to make our tools less conspicuous is good." 

He replies, "I'm sorry Ginnie, but you are not powerful enough in the practice of wizardry to learn that yet." He notes a look of disappointment in her immediate reaction, which she quickly changes to a more neutral face. He adds, "However, if you find the need for that particular spell please come to me and I will be happy to cast it onto you."

Kate asks, "Is there something else she could learn to help distract people from her? Some of the first spells you taught me created sounds or light that might move attention away from her."  Ginnie sees that her teacher is ensuring that he knows when she is non-visible and realizes that she is going to have to do quite a bit of self research in order to be able to cast the spell. 

She nods to her teacher and heads into the corner that she has created for herself to spend more time with the books   Her ego bruised the stubborn Irish temperament that saved her during the time on the streets emerges in her head.  "So I don't have the experience, of course I don't because no one will let me work on anything except coping and translating books! It's time to start taking some chances and practicing on my own. 1 spell at a time somewhere I can be alone. I'll get the power I need and no one can stop me."

Kate talked quietly to her teacher while Ginnie busied herself with the books. "Can you find something to teach her today? Just to take the sting out? A love of those simple spells are fairly useful. I'd like to stay, but... I have a few things to do yet this afternoon, and I don't really think she wants me here anyway. You'll keep an eye on her, won't you?"

Kate says, "Thank you, Professeur. I feel safer already. It's a good thing we can use these from far away, I'd rather negate them before they get close. I will have to think of an object I usually carry with me to affix this to."   Kate says, "I should go as well. I have some last minute things to do this afternoon." Kate dropped her voice and said, "I hate to ask, but could we go upstairs and fetch the wand? I feel a little exposed without it. I certainly could have used it on Monday."  He replies, "Oh yes, let's go get it. I taught Ruby how to use it as well. She also has that magical fireball rod, although it is rather conspicuous being thirty inches long. She may want to see if Pierre can fix a gun stock onto it to make it appear to be some type of shotgun."

Kate talked quietly to her teacher while Ginnie busied herself with the books. "Can you find something to teach her today? Just to take the sting out? A lot of those simple spells are fairly useful. I'd like to stay, but... I have a few things to do yet this afternoon, and I don't really think she wants me here anyway.  You'll keep an eye on her, won't you?"  Gonzales replies, "Yes, I think that teaching Ginnie some more cantrips would be an excellent idea. I also have in mind another introductory spell that could be of use for her."
Kate took the wand and slipped it into her pocket, then left Ginnie in her teacher's excellent care. Perhaps after the festival she could teach Ginnie a few cantrips herself. She was familiar enough with those to teach them, at least she thought she was.    

Ruby arrives at Lucky Lady to find Jake.  "Baby I decided I want to go shopping now instead of tomorrow!"  "As you wish, Princess," Jake replies with a smile. Ruby claps her hands and runs upstairs to get some additional money. Ruby excitedly drags Jake along for some shopping, perusing the stalls slowly, chatting with everyone and anyone who looks her way. 

Ruby purchases a silver hand held mirror and brush from Sterling’s Sterling, plus a bracelet for Katherine and a matching one in a smaller size for Ginnie. When Jake isn't looking she purchases something for him and asks that it be engraved, to be delivered to the Lucky Lady when it's finished. From Fowler’s she buys soap, some plain and some specially scented. 

She spends a good amount of time at Tyrill Salsbury’s tent, buying up rolls of wallpaper for the new addition to the Saloon. For the Lucky Lady a wall clock from Sterling’s and the 10X4 foot wooden framed mirror for behind the bar from Marc & Florence LaBrecque’s – glassware tent. From Sydhie Tyler Ruby buys a hanging porch swing. 

Finally she makes Jake inquire about the nicest bathtub they have and also has it delivered to the Lucky Lady. She peruses the jewelry but oddly she doesn't find anything that can compare to her heart earrings or the ruby ring that rests on her finger. She does find some new clothes and boots to add to her wardrobe. She makes one final stop where she purchases a sword for her lessons. 

Laden with purchases they make their way back to the Lucky Lady. Once back they go up to their room. Ruby tells Jake about her lessons with Mr. Gonzales. Then she carefully shows him her new skill by first making herself invisible, then making him invisible. Her first attempt at herself takes a little effort but by the time she gets to Jake she seems to have it down  Jake laughs and follows the giggles to locate Ruby. He gropes at her and says, "This is definitely weird."

"Weird... but useful..." she says as Jake feels a pinch at his butt followed by another round of giggles. "Figure out how to use this. Tomorrow Mr. Gonzales is going to show me how to see invisible people and things. That is why I have to practice." After some more giggles and fun with being invisible Ruby says the word Jake has heard before and they both become visible again. "You ready?" Jake asks Ruby, "To go and practice shooting?" "Yup, I don't need to do anything special." 

Jake puts on an old shirt and grabs up all his weapons for some target practice. Before going down stairs he carefully removes the special shells from the long barrel Colt, folds them into a piece of paper and puts them into a pocket he can button closed. He loads ordinary shells into that pistol. On the way out he grabs a burlap sack and fills it full of empty bottles from the trash. 

They dodge though mobs of people to get to the Cantina and decide to walk their horses out of town instead of ride them. "I'd like to do some shopping tomorrow, will you come with me?" Ruby asks as they walk. "Sure. I'll go with you. Seems like those folks brought in everything imaginable." 

Once they get to the edge of town they hop on their horses and rid out to their normal spot. Jake does a through check of the surrounding area before letting his guard down slightly and starts setting up. Jakes takes the empty whiskey bottles he gathered up from the saloon and places them firmly in the nooks made by the large cactus so there are some on each side and somewhat spread out. He walks and stops with his back to his targets. He thinks hard about what Red, Wyatt and Helen have showed him. 

Without any warning he grabs for his Colt whirls and fans off two shots. He stands there for several moments staring at the unbroken bottles. "Damn." Is all he says. He tries twice more with the same result. Frustrated, he drops the spent cartridges out of the gun and reloads in silence. He reholsters his pistol and walks over to Ruby. "I'm thinking too hard about this." The grabs her and gives her a long kiss. He starts to release her and instead gives her another. He grins, "That was nice." He turns and walks back towards the cactus saying, "I have to feel it, not think it....." 

Out flashes the Colt and the shots come fast, two at a time. Left and right the top of the lowest two whiskey bottles disappear. Right and left the bottoms of those same two bottles shatter and fall. Left and right again, more glass shatters. The Colt spins in his hand and is holstered. Without another word his long barreled Colt is cross drawn and fired, the same two shots at a time. One after another, the rest of the whiskey bottles shatter and fall. 

While Jake is practicing his gun Ruby is going over and over in her mind everything that Mr. Gonzales and Madge has taught her. She practices casting some minor spells, throwing small rocks around with one, making little lights with another. She concentrates on Jake while he is shooting until she can see the magic surrounding his duster. She mutters a few words and a couple of small lizards fall over, asleep. After she is done with her own practicing she sits on a nearby rock and prepares her gun. 

Next Jake tears the limbs off the cactus with shots from his shot gun. It is quite easy to pull off two shots with it, but the same care is taken to make them accurate. Lastly, he works with his Spencer Rifle doing the same to some saguaro cactus in the distance. Since it is a seven shot, he tries to rapidly fire the last three each time with no success. "I guess I'll settle for rapidly firing off two for now." 

He sets the rifle on the rock and approaches Ruby. He stops just in front of her with his hands on his hips. She can smell the acrid smell of burnt gunpowder, can see the smudges on his hands and tiny burn marks on his right sleeve near the wrist, he even has a smudge of gunpowder residue across his forehead. None of that detracts from the grin on his face as he stares at her. "I got it. I got it right," is all he says. 

Ruby smiles at Jake, so proud and sure of himself. He always looks the most handsome when he is sure of himself. She stands and steps towards him, wiping at the smudge at his forehead. "Good job, baby. You make using that gun look pretty sexy. That's of course if you're not standing on the other end of it."  Jake laughs. Then he laughs harder. "All this time I was missing out on another way to attract women. Good thing I already got mine," He says and winks at her. 

Next Jake helps Ruby improve her own shooting. She practices taking better aim while moving around until she feels like she has improved a bit. "You know, I need a better spot to keep my gun. My current spot is good for emergencies but not for fast drawing. Maybe I should keep it in the back of my skirt? Or maybe my boot? What do you think?"   

"The boot isn't going to be good for fast draw." He looks at her and scratches his beard and then rubs his cheek. "Think of the sleight of hand trick. Put it in a spot where one hand can reach it naturally looking while the other hand distracts. Somewhere on the skirt seems better." 

It looks like they are done shooting practice when Jake says to Ruby “Throw me that revolver.” She frowns, walks over and hands it to him. He doesn’t take it. “No I meant it. Go back and throw me that revolver. Imagine I’m standing somewhere without a gun and you have an extra or you don’t have the shot. Imagine anything, just throw me the gun.” 

“What if I goes off and you shoot yourself?” Ruby asks.  “That’s why we practice,” Jake responds rolling his eyes. “Ok…” Ruby says and hesitantly throws Jake the gun. Jake walks the gun back over to Ruby, looks her in the eye and says gently, “Look, imagine my life depends on you throwing me that gun. It’s better to practice it and hope we never need it, then need it and not be able to do it.” Ruby nods. Jake stands back again and this time Ruby throws him the gun and he catches it. "You too." He says and throws the gun to her. They continue to practice back and forth until the movements are sure and smooth; catch to proper grip ready to fire. "I hope that doesn't come in handy this weekend but why do I have the feeling it will?" Jake replies, "I was thinking the same thing." 

Kate took the wand and slipped it into her pocket, then left Ginnie in her teacher's excellent care.  Perhaps after the festival she could teach Ginnie a few cantrips herself.  She was familiar enough with those to teach them, at least she thought she was.

She stopped in her room and saw a large trunk sitting in the middle of the floor with a note on top.  



			
				Note said:
			
		

> Since you have not come to the costumes, the costumes have come to you.  Let Pedro know when you're finished and he'll see the trunk is returned to me.
> 
> Conrad




Katherine opened the trunk with a smile and began to search through it.  She pulled out gown after beautiful gown; most with elaborate beadwork or embroidery.  And almost every one far too large for her.  A few almost fit, but not close enough to be able to make any kind of alterations in time.  She was nearly at the bottom of the trunk when she pulled out a dress that must have been part of the play about the Trojan War.  It was pristine white and accented with gold, and attached was a small bag of jewelry meant to go with the costume.  Like the others it was a bit big, but this one could be easily adjusted.

In her reflection Kate could see how she would look once it was adjusted and she styled her hair.  Somehow it felt scandalous, even though she really showed more on the bottom when she wore pants for riding.  The costume _certainly_ showed more on the top.  "It's the only one that will fit," she said, trying to excuse herself.  A few minutes later the costume was carefully hung in her closet and the trunk repacked.  She dressed in her riding clothes and went down to the Cantina, asking Pedro to see the trunk was returned with her thanks.  Then Grant Keebler escorted her over to the O'Hara house.

The O'Hara house, small as it was, was the epitome of space efficiency. How one woman could fit seven people and all of their possessions into two small rooms and make it still look spacious was something to believe. Every available space, especially those not obvious, was utilized. Meagan O'Hara was inside with the two youngest children, the next eldest five further east doing something over along practicing some of the children's games. Both Colleen and Cathleen notice Kate going to visit their mother.

"I hope I'm not interrupting anything," Kate said, settling herself in a chair. "Colleen and Cathleen came by today asking about borrowing some horses for the races tomorrow. I certainly don't mind, but I wanted to check with you before I made any promises. I told them, with your permission, that I would take them out to the ranch to choose some mounts. They told me you already knew about their racing, which I don't doubt," she said with a smile. "But it still seemed right to check first."

Meagan says, "Well, they appear to have exaggerated a bit. They raced before at the University, back when they were six and seven, against college students. But those were all practice races to help hone the student's skills. Since coming to America they've raced once, a little over two years ago. Patrick and I were away for a week, arranging schooling for Shannon and we had left them with their Uncle Timothy as he worked at a racetrack and we knew how much they adored horses. Timothy entered them in a competitive race against adults, which Patrick and would not have approved of. He hoped to make it rich, and was somewhat successful as Colleen actually finished third. 

So I am neither giving them permission or saying no. My concerns are first the fact that it has been a few years since they've ridden, during which time their bodies have begun to change so they may not have the same dexterity. Secondly, I do not know the horses. I would only want them to ride animals with the proper temperament. I do know that they are anxious to do this. They wish to earn enough money to purchase a spinning wheel for me."

Kate says, "That's very sweet of them. I'm surprised though, that you don't have one already.”  Meghan answers, "I had one over in Ireland but had to sell it before we left as we were limited in the quantity that we could bring for passage. I has always planned to buy another one here but each time we didn't have the money for it or there was one available that I could borrow so it wasn't a necessity." 

Kate says, “Well, if they borrow horses from me I can make certain the horses are of even temperament. They could borrow Meribel, the horse I ride for everyday. She's a very gentle but responsive animal. There are a couple others out at the ranch I would trust. Let us do this. I'll go out to the ranch this afternoon and bring the horses I'd trust into town. Tomorrow morning you and I can put the girls and the horses through their paces, and if we are comfortable we can let them race. What do you think?"   Meghan answers, "I think that is a fine idea."

When Kate returned to the El Parador she went back to her room to get dressed for work. The red dress she had bought from Mary Kelley was hanging there, and she would no longer need it for tomorrow night. But it should be warn, especially since it wouldn't fit for that long in the first place. Well, it was likely to be a big night at the Lucky Lady. Kate squeezed herself into the dress, then pulled most of her hair up, leaving only a few long curls to hang over her shoulder. 

Ruby and Jake head back to town and have a quick dinner, which they have to do at the bar since their Saloon is packed full of people. Ruby then hurries upstairs and dons her green gown. She makes herself presentable and prepared for the evening ahead she sweeps downstairs with a smile and starts interacting with the crowd.

A rather angry looking Al Brower comes into the Lucky Lady and heads directly to the bar rather than to Job Kane's table. "Whiskey!" he rather loudly exclaims. Harry Rote pours him one.  Ruby walks behind the bar and takes the bottle from Harry. "I'll take care of Mr. Brower, Harry. Thank you."  She smiles at Al, "Not having a good day?" she asks, pushing the whiskey towards him.

Al says, "No, damn it! The Comique is packed, mobbed, even more crowded than here. Normally we don't serve food, but Pierre and I hired our landlady, Hannah Milford at the Double Eagle Boarding House, to cook for the saloon the next four days. So we have this large dinner crowd and I had Clarisse start singing then, and they've stuck around. I looked to probably be the best night we've ever had, and then HE showed up!"  Ruby looks at him curiously while refilling Al's glass. "Care to share who is he?"

Brower exclaims, "Cornelius Van Horne! I thought he was gone for good. He used to clean us out every Friday night. Well, it's Friday night and he's back! Damn It!"   Ruby's eyes widen again. "Oh wow." She glances around the saloon for Jake. "Mr. Brower, I'm sure that your crowd is so large that even Mr. Van Horne couldn't take away your profits. Is there anything I can do for you? I should also get on stage."   Brower nods no sullenly before Ruby heads to the stage.   She sings a good mix of songs and as the crowd grows she sticks with more upbeat and crowd pleasing tunes.

Jake starts up his game and announces it will be stud poker for a while to accommodate more at the table. He keeps his eyes open to what is going on around the room.  After her first set Ruby continues to happily interact with customers, joking and flirting with them. At one point she passes Jake's table and motions for him to meet her when he has his next break.

Several men in Jake's game go bust early, apparently having a small stake. He breaks early, "This will be a short one, so don't go far. We'll introduce some new money when we start back up." He goes to find Ruby.  He finds her out on the porch. Normally she is watching the stars but tonight she is watching the mobs of people walking on the streets. 

Jake walks out and she motions for him to hug her, which he does. As he wraps his arms around her she whispers in his ear, "Mr. Van Horne is back in town."  Jake pulls back only a bit and looks her in the eye. "Really! That's great!" He picks her up by the waist and spins her around once before putting her back down. "Now you can meet HIM for real!" The smile drops from his face. "No, probably not. Too risky with all these people around." Jake sighs, "It is good to know he is OK though."

Ruby giggles as Jake swings her around. She clutches at his neck tightly and grins at the brief moment of happiness that flashes across his face. "I'd like to, if we can arrange it." She pushes some hair off his forehead, "I thought you'd like to know. Brower says he's at the Comique." She pauses then her grin grows, "And this time you don't need to get jealous if he stops by and I share a drink with him."

Jake scratches his beard, "We'll see what we can work out." "Good!" Ruby gives Jake a kiss, "That will make me happy." They head back inside. Ruby heads back into the kitchen to speak with Maria. "Maria, I'd like you to take this," she hands her $30. "When you get a chance take this money and buy some new supplies for the kitchen. Don't forget we're going to be expanding and hopefully will need more help for you here in the kitchen. So buy what you think you will need."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 212, “Calm before the Storm“, Friday, March 31st , 1882, 8:00 P.M.*

While waiting tables Kate reflected back upon her earlier conversation with Meghan, having said “I will see you girls at the El Parador in the morning. I'm afraid it will have to be early, around 8:00. It's going to be a very busy day. Thank you for your help tomorrow, by the way. I certainly appreciate it." Meagan gave Kate an odd look and said "You consider 8:00 O'clock to be early?"

Kate laughed. "To tell the truth, I don't. But most of my friends do, so I have gotten into the habit of thinking no one else wakes as early as I do. And I often work quite late, so I rise a bit later on many days."   The ladies had talked for a few more minutes, then Kate went back to the El Parador. She and Sonoma then went out to the ranch where Kate carefully chose two of the horses she'd had the most time to work with to bring back into town, as well as bringing her stallion. They headed back driving three confused sheep before them. They got all the animals tucked safely in the barn, then Kate went to Gilson's for a bath. 

During dinner she had written a note to Conrad and asked that it be given to him when he came in for dinner, then headed off to work. The note read: 

_Conrad, 
Please meet me tomorrow morning in the grove at ten o'clock. I'm sorry to make you rise so early, but I have a very busy day ahead and would very much like to speak before it starts. 
Katherine_

“Yes, tomorrow will be a busy day,” she said to herself, not fully realizing exactly how busy it will actually be. 

After talking with Maria, Ruby again takes to the stage to sing passionately while Jake starts his game up with new players, hoping to bring some real money in this time.  While up on stage Ruby notices the man that Katherine was speaking to the night before enter the Saloon. He waits over by the bar until a spot opens up near the stage and he takes a seat. Ruby notices that his light blue eyes rarely leave her or the stage area. At one point she catches his gaze and he smiles up at her. 

After her set she wanders over to the bar and asks for a bourbon. Before she even looks up she knows the man is standing next to her. She flips her hair as she looks towards him. “Good evening Mr.…Turner I think it was?” He grins and says, “Why yes, Miss West, Colin Turner.” He takes her hand and kisses it slowly. “A pleasure to see you again.”   She raises an eyebrow at his lingering of holding her hand. “It’s always a pleasure to see our customers return,” Ruby flirts, "Especially the handsome ones."

Still dealing five card stud, Jake notices the man talking to Ruby at the bar and his eyebrows unconsciously raise a bit when he kisses her hand. Same guy from last night, he thinks. Jake focuses on his game only glancing over occasionally.  A cocky smile comes to Turner’s face. “And it’s always a pleasure to have a beautiful woman pay such a compliment. Will you join me for a drink?” 

At the Lucky Lady Kate practically had to push her way inside. I should have realized and come earlier. She got her apron, and got down to work, then played for Ruby. It wasn't long before Mr. Turner was back, but tonight he seemed to have no interest in her.  

Ruby glances over to Jake who is concentrating on his poker game. Normally she would join any customer in a drink without question but this seemed different to her. Something about him was drawing her to him, making her heart pound and she felt like he knew it. “I’m not…” She starts as he pushes a red wine towards her. 

“Don’t break my heart Miss West,” he interrupts, his breath on her neck. Ruby shivers as a chill runs up her spine.  “Alright, just this one,” she hesitates, “We have so many customers here tonight I can’t let you monopolize all my time…” She lifts the glass to her lips and sips. Trying to distract herself from the unwanted feelings she asks, “So what are you doing here in Promise City? Come to enjoy the festival?” 

He continues to smile and stand near her. She could smell him, the strong scent of his cologne almost overwhelming her. “No Miss West, I’m here on business.” He sips his wine casually and Ruby swore he was looking right at Jake. “But things are different for me this time than there were the last.”  “Oh, what business is that?” She looks at the wine in her hand, wondering if that was giving her the lightheaded feeling she was experiencing.  He replies, “You, Miss West, my business here is you.” 

It takes Ruby a moment to comprehend what Colin has just said. She furrows her brows and again looks at the wine in her hand. She quickly places the wine on the bar and looks Turner in the eyes. “I’m afraid I’m already taken Mr. Turner and very much in love.” “So?” he replies, his eyes twinkling.  Ruby looks into his blue eyes one more time and she feels like she practically has to force herself away from his gaze. He is not fazed by her proclamation and they both know it. 

As she starts walking away he grabs her arm but she keeps her stare forward. He leans towards her and whispers in her ear, “Miss West, I believe that once you walk away from me you will not be able to get me out of your mind. But do not fear for I will be here.” He releases her arm and she walks away from him. 

When she finally turns back she only catches a glimpse of him strolling out the front door. She shivers again and has another whiskey before approaching Kate at the piano.  “Did you see me talking to Mr. Turner? There is something… strange about him. I hope Jake didn’t see that.” She glances back to the door. “Strange but kind of,” she lowers her voice, “Exciting.”

Kate picked up the sheet music and began to fan herself with it. "His eyes are very... intense. I have been purposely not thinking about him since yesterday. And despite all his protestations, I see he had no interest in speaking to me again tonight. Probably a good thing, I have enough troubles. But he is compelling, to say the least."

"Yes, compelling..." Ruby says, staring off to the direction of the front door. "And he said something... well, forget it," she snaps back to attention. "We BOTH have enough trouble." 
Ruby looks Kate up and down, "You look great tonight. I told you red was a good color for you," Ruby smiles.  Kate replies, "I was going to wear it tomorrow night, but I have a costume now. It seemed a shame not to wear it once or twice before.... Well, before it doesn't fit well.” 

Kate then asks, "What did he say that bothered you?"  Ruby says, "A costume? That's great! And you tried to say you weren't coming... I knew you were faking," Ruby laughs but then her face turns more serious and she speaks in a low voice. "He said when I walked away from him I would keep thinking about him and that he would be back. I asked him why he was here in town and he said because of me." She shrugs, "That's not all that strange. I don’t' know something IS strange though." Ruby continues quickly, "But don’t tell Jake, he has enough to worry about right now. I'm sure it's nothing."

"I'll not say a word. As you say, it's not the first time a man has said such things to you. And being attached to someone doesn't make you blind to the charms of others," Kate said with a smile. "You just don't act on it.  And I really did think I wouldn't be going to the ball. It still seems not quite right to go, but I'm going to do it anyway." 

Kate is surprised to see Ginnie. She picks up an apron from the kitchen along with a cookie that Maria hands her and begins to bus the tables.   Kate moved over to Ginnie and smiled. "I'm glad to see you," she said, giving her a little hug. "It's going to be busy all night, make sure you stop and have Maria give you something more substantial to eat later. And another cookie."

Ginnie smiles then catches herself and puts back on her professional face. "The tips should be good and plentiful. I'll make sure I get something for supper later if we have a lull."  "Good, I don't want to see you wasting away to nothing. Hmm, I think I need a cookie too," Kate laughed and kissed Ginnie's forehead, then squeezed her shoulder lightly before she stepped away to get her own cookie. Just that moment of a smile from Ginnie made her night. There might some hope after all.

Nanuet has no trouble keeping busy at the Lucky Lady that night. The crowd is larger than usual but for the most part was well behaved. At one point he notices Ruby talking with a stranger at the bar and having a drink with him. That was not unusual but then when Ruby started to step away he grabbed her arm and started to move in and whisper something to her. Nanuet started in that direction but relaxed when he saw the stranger release her and make his way out of the saloon. He decided to check on Ruby just to make sure things were OK.  Nanuet waited till Ruby was unoccupied and made his way over. "I saw that man grab your arm. Is everything OK?"

"Uh, sure," Ruby replies quickly. "I think just a misunderstanding is all. But maybe if he comes back keep an eye on him?" It sounded more like a thought she was considering than a question. Ruby stares back out to the door again then smiles. "Where is Minerva tonight?" She saw Kate walk over to Ginnie and Ruby decided to keep an eye on her. She was acting weird lately and Ruby wasn't sure if she would try to lift something from some new customers, and she certainly didn't want any more trouble than she already had.

He says, "Yeah, I will keep an eye out for him" a bit puzzled by Ruby's lack of conviction in her response. "Not sure where Minerva is right now. Haven't seen her recently, been busy here and I am sure she is busy with the festival arrangements."  "Good idea. He's hard to miss." She turns her gaze back to Nanuet and smiles. "Oh, I'm sure she's busy with this festival. Then again, she decided to have it and made everyone else do the work." She raises an eyebrow. "I hope she comes out the other end unscathed. If there are problems with it she will get blamed for them."

"I guess that is how it is when you accept responsibility for any large undertaking. I do understand that she delegated much of the work, hopefully she made wise choices. I think everyone will do what they feel is best and hopefully everyone will enjoy the festival and the Gods will be grateful."   Ruby just laughs. "I'm not so sure about the wise choices part. We'll find out I guess, won't we?" A devilish smile creeps to her face.

After Ruby finishes speaking with Nanuet she finds her way to Ginnie. Ruffling her hair Ruby says with a smile, "So, you never showed up for those lessons. You disappointed me, I was looking forward to it."   Ginnie tells Ruby "I have been occupied by translating the books and getting ready to be back on my own. I have had a lesson from Mr. Gonzales. Maybe after the festival when things calm down as long as we aren't still being hunted that is."  Ruby shrugs and smiles, "I'm not the one who needs the lesson. You just let me know if you fee like it." 

Ruby gets back to singing. By the end of the night she is exhausted from singing, talking, drinking and entertaining. The Saloon stays open into the wee hours of the morning filled with some regulars but mostly strangers. Kate leaves around 2am and takes Ginnie with her, and Harry takes over the piano. 

Ruby hadn't had much chance to talk to Jake this evening, he kept a table busy all night but from the looks of things he was doing well. Ruby helps clear up for a bit but it isn't long before she climbs the stairs slowly to get some rest.  Once upstairs Ruby sits on the bed wearily and pulls off her shoes and stocking and rubs her feet. She looks over to Jake, "I got up so early I wasn't prepared to stay up so late. How did you do tonight?"   He says, "I did fine, we made some money and sold plenty of drinks." Jake just throws his stuff on the floor and climbs into bed just as wearily. He throws an arm around her and falls asleep quickly."

Nanuet is the last one cleaning up since his need for downtime was less than the others. He was glad to see the place so busy. It had been a while since Ginnie had been needed to help and everyone seemed to be excited about the festival. He decided to stay in the Lucky Lady tonight figuring outside was crowded enough and there were too many strangers around for him to feel comfortable in the grove. He made his way to his room, unrolled his mat and entered the trancelike state that would remove the weariness of the day and renew his soul for the day ahead.


_DM’s Note:  At this point in the game the module had run for six-months, with less than two weeks remaining.  You’ll find the remaining two character days to be rather intense and exciting.  It will probably run around two-dozen or so chapters, and there was a considerable amount of posting during this time._


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 213, “Kate’s Answer“, Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 8:00 A.M.*

Kate was sandy-eyed and tired Saturday morning. It was going to be a long day, and she wondered if she hadn't been right to think she would not go to the ball tonight. But her word had been given, so go she would.  Just a few minutes before eight o'clock Meghan O'Hara and her girls Colleen and Cathleen came into the Cantina. Kate smiled and stood. "Good morning, Ladies. The horses are out in the stable, if you're ready." 

She led them out and saddled and bridled the three horses. "This is Meribel," she said, patting the horses nose fondly. "She's a sweet girl. I think one of you girls could ride her easily. She fast and she doesn't spook.  I've been working with these other two, we'll try them as well and see how it goes."  "What about this one?" Colleen asked, stroking the stallion's neck. "He looks fast." "And he is. I'm going to ride him today. I think he's a bit too big for you girls, he's really too big for me, but I have years of experience, I know how to compensate."  Kate led the little group to the outskirts of town and had Cathleen get up on Meribel. "Alright, lets see how you do."

Katherine, Meagan and both girls spend the next hour riding. Katherine is impressed at how well both girls handle the animals. Colleen, the more extroverted of the twins, declares that she wants the less controlled of the two for the sprint finale while Cathleen happily takes to Meribel.

"Thank goodness I didn't take the girls out to the ranch," Kate whispered to their mother. "Colleen would have wanted one of those wild horses I've just begun to train."  She raised her voice to it's usual volume and said, "I'm satisfied. You both handle the horses beautifully. Mrs. O'Hara, I'm willing to let the girls ride them if you are."  She says that she is willing to allow it as well. They make their way back to town, the girls offering to help feed and groom the three horses in the stable.

Kate says, "Thank you, girls. I appreciate that. Perhaps someday soon I can take you out to the ranch and you can see the horses I have there."  She and Meghan O'Hara left the girls in the stables. "I wish I could stay and talk, but I have another appointment in a little while. But I will see you all this afternoon at the children's games." 

Kate then went back up to her room and freshened up, replaiting her hair and making sure her green dress was none the worse for riding in it. She checked over all her equipment for the children that afternoon, and slipped out of the El Parador around 9:30, managing to go alone by hiding in the crowd. 

It was cool and quiet in the shady grove, and Kate found a fallen log to sit on and wait for Conrad to appear. She had been so busy the last few days she had managed not to think much about this meeting. Now that it was on her, her stomach was tying itself in knots. She took a deep breath and tried to absorb the tranquility of the grove as she waited.

Nanuet "awoke" later than usual as he had stayed up late the night before cleaning up. He checked to see that everything was in order at the Lucky Lady before heading over to the Comstock house to see Minerva. "Good morning Bea, is Miss Minerva in? I'd like to sit with her for breakfast if she is."  She replies, "Oh, I'm not sure, been so busy baking and preparing for the festival and all. Let me go see." Bea heads up the stairs to check on Minerva's availability and Nanuet waits patiently for her return.

While Nanuet is waiting a man hurries into the room. It takes Nanuet a minute to place where he has seen him before, then recognizes him as Ashley King, who had met them on the trail a few weeks earlier and helped take charge of the animals from the rustler's farmhouse.  He goes immediately to Bea and says, "Is the Priestess here? It is very important that I see her as soon as possible!"

Nanuet glances at the man and wonders what his interest with Minerva is.  "Is something the matter? I am a healer myself, perhaps I could be of service?"  He gives Nanuet an odd look, then appears to recognize him and asks, "You were with the Priestess and the others out on the trail?"  Nanuet replies, "Which trial do you refer to sir?   Ashley replies, "A few weeks back, when you were herding cattle in your loincloth. You appear to have found yourself some clothing since then."

"Oh, trail! My apologies, I do not have a full grasp of the language yet. Yes that was me and I have since retrieved my clothing. So I guess this is not a matter of healing or other priestly services since my offer appears to be of no value to you?" Nanuet replies in a rhetorical tone.

Bea hurries up the stairs, Minerva responds to the knock. She opens the door to the breathless woman. Bea has a twinkle in her eye as she says “You are quite the popular young lady this morning! You have two suitors waiting for you in the parlor. I think you had better hurry, the air seems to be a bit thick down there." 

Minerva hurriedly puts a brush to her hair and puts her lipstick on before following Bea down the stairs. She fixes a gracious smile on her face as she breezes into the room. "Senor King? Nanuet? What a pleasant surprise! She says and crosses the room to kiss Nanuet upon the cheek and placing her arm around Nanuet's waist turns to Ashley King and says. "And how may I help you, Senor King?"  He says, "Um..well...I need to speak to you in private."

Nanuet returns the kiss and says "Go ahead love, I'll just help Bea set the table for breakfast." Nanuet leaves Ashley and Minerva to help Bea with the setup of the table for their meal. He makes sure to pay her for his breakfast.   

Once Nanuet and Bea have left the room Ashley King says, "It's my mother. We had some visitors at our ranch last night, some top officials of the church. They're here about you. They were contacted by senior officials in Europe who have accused you of using undue influence and mind-altering magic on the people of this town. They are on their way here now. I rode as fast as I could to get here first and warn you."

Minerva rolls her eyes and sighs in exasperation. "There are those in this town who consistently jump to the wrong conclusions and pass judgment without a shred of evidence! It is not I who has been causing this mischief. I have been trying to put an end to it! Well l do appreciate the warning Senor King, “She says with a smile. "I will set them straight when they arrive."

Ruby woke mid morning. The light was the same as usual but the noise on the street was practically deafening. Bleary eyed she climbs out of bed. Jake was still sleeping and instead of waking him she dresses quietly and heads over to see Mr. Gonzales for her next lesson on how to see invisibility.  She sneaks in the kitchen to take a muffin and no one notices her as the place is packed for breakfast. 

Jake hears Ruby moving about the room but remains lazy and doesn't get up. A while after she leaves he finally drags himself out of bed, gets dressed, armed and has some breakfast down stairs. He returns to their room and cleans his weapons then replaces the incendiary shells back into the long barrel Colt. He returns to the main room after that to wait for Ruby to return to hear their plans for the day.   

Once upstairs at the El Parador Ruby greets Mr. Gonzales but looks anxious to start her lesson.  Gonzales is pacing his room and appears to be out of sorts.  "What's wrong Mr. G? Are you worried about the fencing matches today?" Ruby teases.  

He replies, "No, I'm worried about a letter that was delivered special delivery a few minutes ago from Tombstone." He hands the envelope over to Ruby, It is addressed to Dorita Figueres, El Parador Hotel, Promise City, Arizona."  Ruby opens the envelope. Inside it is a heavy-stock card, and on it written out in large fancy script is the word “Three“.  Ruby furrows her brows then looks at Mr. G. "What does it mean?"

He says, "That's the problem! I don't know. She doesn't know anybody in Tombstone and why would somebody pay to extra to have this delivered on a Saturday instead of waiting until Monday?"  Ruby gives the letter a serious looking at, then gives the same expression to Mr. Gonzales. She says plainly, "I think Johnny Ringo is going to show up for the festival. Perhaps he sent it, knowing you would get the letter and then be distracted from helping us." 

He returns the same serious expression. "Us?"  "The three of us, me, Kate and Sonoma. He may be threatening us." Ruby shrugs. "That's just a guess and hopefully, no, probably wrong. Have you checked it for magic?"

He replies, "Yes, but there is none. Ringo you think? Hmmm, follow me." He leads her into the library and goes to the bookcase. He pulls out a few volumes along the wall. "I can't be positive, but I suspect that some of the margin notes in these books were written by Ringo. One has a date notation of 1881, which is when the library would have been in his possession. Look over some of these and see if you can find the word 'three' written in longhand like the note and we can compare."

Ruby nods and carefully but quickly skims over the books looking for the word three, or even something close, like tree.  She finds a margin note describing a spell effect that reads "area of effect - three person maximum". She grabs the card and compares, seeing an exact match. Gonzales concurs with that assessment.

She exclaims, "Damn it! Well, at least you know it is from him. I don't know exactly what three could mean though. It could also mean 3:00. I wonder what is going on at three. But you know," Ruby says biting her lip, "If this really was meant for you that mean he knows you are a wizard. Maybe he knows about us too."  Gonzales says "Or maybe you are letting your imagination run away from itself. Well, Dorita has heard about my mansion but never been inside. I think I had best show her here until we can better ascertain what this is all about."

Ruby says, "That's probably a good idea. And if you could still show me that spell, I think it will be useful." Ruby looks at her feet for a moment. "I know he would never ever hide here, but if I had to, could I put Jake and our friends in here? If we needed to escape?"   Gonzales replies, "No, I'm sorry, but I'm afraid this place is only for myself and my little birds. There are things here that would be dangerous to one such as him. But I can do this. Mr. Cook knows that I can use magic to transport people, he even joined us once. So if you ask I will bring you both to whatever destination you choose to be safe."

She answers, "Don't get me wrong, I don't think we're going anywhere. I'm just worried about him. Not just him, all of them. But don't worry, I haven't told him about here. As a matter of fact, this is the only real secret between us."  Ruby pauses, "Thank you for the offer. I hope we never have to take you up on it. Now, what do YOU think the letter means? I know you said you don't know but you must have a guess..."  He says, "I do not know. But I will go get Dorita now and bring her here. She will probably argue with me but on this I will not take no for an answer."  

Ruby says, "Alright, I'll wait here then. She isn't going to be happy, who will run the Cantina?" Ruby shakes her head. "Forget it, just go get her."  It takes only a few minutes for Dorita to arrive back. She ignores all of the splendor of the room and instead rushes straight over to Ruby "Grandfather say you need help? What can I do?" Ruby glances at Gonzales who shrugs his shoulder and meekly says, "It's the best I could think up on the fly."

Ruby smiles. "Yes, I do need your help. You see, you are like the mother I never really had and I need you to stay safe."   Dorita gives her a hug and says, "And you are very much like my daughter Angelica."   "I am?" Ruby's face shows her surprise. "What was she like?" Ruby takes Dorita's hand.   Dorita replies, "Was? Not was, is, She very much alive and full of life. She is back in Texas with her three husbands, although United States only recognizes her first marriage."  "I'm sorry, I meant is. I'm just distracted, especially today. But three husbands?" Ruby laughs, "That is where we differ. I doubt I'll ever marry once."

Gonzales joins in and explains to Dorita about the note and how it is from Ringo. He says that he wants Dorita to stay in his rooms until they better know what is going on. She begins to raise some objection until he points out that it is not only for her safety but that of everybody else in the El Parador. He offers to show her a tour of his mansion, which she relents to.

Postmaster Eddie Palmer arrives at the Lucky Lady. He has with him a special delivery letter addressed to Jake Cook.   "Good morning Eddie, if you'd like a cup of coffee just ask Maria." Jake accepts the letter from him. "Special delivery? That's unusual." Jake then opens the letter.  Inside it is a heavy-stock card, and on it written out in large fancy script is the word “Two“.  Jake frowns at it a bit before stuffing it in his shirt pocket.

Conrad Booth arrives at the grove promptly at 10:00 AM. He is dressed in his best suit. He also has a look of concern on his face and dark heavy bags under his bloodshot eyes. He smiles, but it appears a bit forced.  Kate stood and hurried over to him. "Conrad, are you alright? You look exhausted. And worried."    Conrad replies, "I...well...your note. I took it as a good sign and did well last night at the Long Branch. But then after I got home I started to worry.....I'm afraid that I was up all night thinking about what you answer would be."

Kate took his arm and led him over to the log she had been sitting on. "If I had realized it would keep you up, I wouldn't have sent it. I would have just found you this morning. You shouldn't be losing sleep over me." They sat down together on the log and Kate took his large hand in her two small ones. "Conrad, I... You are a wonderful man, something most people don't realize." A tear fell on her hand. "I want you to be happy, to have the things you desire, and to give you that I think.... I think I must refuse your offer."

Conrad says, "Have..have you thought this through? Do you realize what the future will bring to you and your son? All of that is unnecessary, I....I would like you to give this some more time...please. Are you still planning to accompany me this evening to the ball?"    She replies, "I will accompany you to the ball as long as you still want me to. I have thought long and hard on this. But tell me, what do you think the future would bring?"

Conrad replies, "I do not know. The future is uncertain. But the things that people will say about you and your son are untrue. You should not have to bear those and neither should he. Katherine, I know that you are not ready yet. This does not need to be a true marriage....I...I hope that some day, when you are ready, it could be. But for now you would make me the happiest man in Arizona if you would agree to wed."

Kate replies, "Happy today maybe, and tomorrow. Even perhaps for a few weeks. But would you still be happy months from now? After we've been together in a home, living with a wife who can't truly be a wife to you? People asking you about your wife, about your child. Have you thought it through?"

Conrad replies, "Katherine, I have given this more thought than anything else in life. Even my decision to visit my father in New York had less thought behind it. The other day when I approached those bandits behind the rock I was willing to give up my life to protect you. My relief afterwards was that you were safe, with hardly a concern for myself. When I had asked you an hour earlier I still had some doubts, but I knew right that moment that this was the right decision to make."

"I wish I could be so certain," she said with a sad little smile. "I thought I was, and now... I just don't know anymore."   He replies, "Then give it some more time. See where your thoughts emotions lead you. We have until tomorrow to decide. I...I should probably get some rest, especially if I'm going to compete in the fencing competition this afternoon. I will see you then."

"Conrad, would you...." She stood up with him and held on to his hand. After a moments hesitation she wrapped her arms around his waist embraced him, her head resting against his chest, barely reaching his shoulder. She only held on for a moment before stepping away. "Yes, you should rest. I will try to be there, but I may not be able to get away from the children."

He is momentary shocked by the display of affection but quickly recovers and returns the embrace. He gently puts his hands on both side of her face and lifts her face up to look into his eyes. "Children are a blessing from the gods, I will never fret about sharing you with them." He then lightly kisses her on the forehead and then releases the embrace.

Kate nodded, and Conrad quietly left the grove. She stayed there a few minutes longer to recover her composure before she returned to the El Parador. It would only be another two and a half hours before she had to start the children's activities. She decided to step upstairs and see Mr. Gonzales before stealing one of the men from the El Parador to help her set up and stay with her until others arrived and she was no longer alone. She stepped into Dorita's kitchen for a quick snack before heading upstairs.

Dorita is not there. Pedro is busy cooking and helps Kate with a snack. She heads back thought the lobby just as Postmaster Eddie Palmer is stopping by. He says, "There you are. I stopped by a short while ago but you were gone. I have a special delivery letter for you Mrs. Kale."    "Thank you, Mr. Palmer," Kate said politely and took the envelope. She pulled a hairpin from her hair and neatly slit the letter open.

A note is written out in fancy script upon the heavy stock card. It reads: 

*Mrs. Kale, 
The time for playing games is over. Bring every one of the Latin, Greek and Atlantian books to the Last Ditch Mine, three miles northwest of Promise City, by 5:00 PM today. The miners are away for the weekend so it should be deserted. If you fail to comply you will find that each bullet inside my Colt has the name of one of your associates on it. 
J.P.R. *


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 214, “The Numbers Game“, Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 10:30 A.M.*

Kate grabbed onto the back of the nearest chair with a shaking hand. "Thank you, Mr. Palmer. I ah, I have to go."  She took slow, careful steps toward the stairs, trying not to shake as she went. Ringo always managed to terrify her, but behind it was a red haze of anger. Her voice was commanding as she opened the door to her teachers rooms and went inside.

Kate enters the mansion to see Ruby standing in the middle of the room. She doesn't see Gonzales but she does hear his voice talking in Spanish to somebody in one of the other rooms. She then hears Dorita's voice replying to him in Spanish.  "Ruby, I'll kill him. With my own bare hands," Kate said, holding the card out in her shaking hand.  "What?" Ruby takes the card and reads it. "Um, Mr. G? Now we know what that letter Dorita got meant...Can you come here?" 

Ruby shakes her head. "No Kate, YOU wont kill him. But I have a feeling after this weekend he won't be among the living anymore."  Gonzales comes out and reads the note. He hands Dorita's to Kate for her to look at.   Kate states, "Yes Ruby, I will. And I won't be sorry afterward either. I won't let him do this to us again. You were right about one thing, he won't be among the living."

Ruby grabs her roughly by the arms and spins her around. "No YOU won't, because that would be very selfish of you to risk yourself like that. YOU UNDERSTAND?"   Kate replies, "Ruby, I have to do something!"  Kate took the card from Mr. Gonzales. "Three? What in the world does that mean?"  Ruby says, "It means Dorita is number three. I'd bet me and Jake each get one, Ginnie and Conrad. 5 shots in a Colt?"

"I doubt he'll stop when he runs out of bullets." Kate looked over at Dorita. "I'm so sorry, Dorita. You must stay here and keep yourself safe, please."   Gonzales says, "I believe that most Colts have six cylinders, although most cautious gunslingers leave the open chamber empty so that the gun won't go off by accident. I don't get the impression however that Mr. Ringo is all that cautious. That man has threatened by Granddaughter's life. Kate is correct, he will not live for very much longer."

Ruby states, "I agree, but it's not going to be her doing something foolish and risking the life of her baby. There is no discussion about that, even if I have to put her to sleep and tie her up."   Kate says, "I am not going to just stand by, Ruby. I have to do something, and I don't think it's taking care of the children this afternoon."

"Then why don't you GIVE HIM THE DAMN BOOKS." Ruby's eyes are cold and hard. "If you do something to risk the life of your child then you are not the person I thought you were, not only that but you don't deserve the gift you were given." Ruby crosses her arms and stares at Kate. "There are plans that don't involve you being foolish."

Kate replies, "The last time I tried to give him the books everyone told me how wrong I was. Now I'm wrong again! Which one do you want Ruby?"  Kate finally thumped down into a chair, the nervous anger draining out. "I know I can't.... I wouldn't. But I can't stand the thought of all of you out there taking care of Ringo, while I sit safe and sound. What if...what if you didn't come back?"   Ruby says, "I wasn't suggesting we give him the real books. And even if we were to pack up the real books it's only so we can ambush him and get this over with.”

Gonzales says, "Well, things can be replaced, people can't. Dorita and I will help get those books together. I hate giving them to him, especially due to the timing of this. I find it more then a coincidence that he wants them just before a costume party where identities and weapons could be easily concealed."

Kate says, "Let's try to think of something else first. You're right, if he gets those books back, we just may be killed later while he sits behind his magic.  Jake left a large chest of books down in the stables for me, for the exact purpose of fooling Ringo if we had to. Someone could rent a wagon from Drover's. We can load it up with that chest, and some of the French, English, and Spanish books, and set an ambush of our own."

Ruby says, "He's not stupid. But I think that he thinks we are. So let's prove him wrong. We can ambush him, when he comes for the books, the fake books, maybe a couple of real ones. We use the dispel scrolls. We use our magical ammunition. We use what we have and we kill him."

Ruby then says to Kate, "Well, you're going to have to deal with it because this is the situation you're in. It's possible one of us might not return, but it's also possible it might be you or your baby."  Ruby sighs, "I'm not suggesting you do nothing but you can't continue to do what you've been doing."  Kate spun the ring around her finger. "What can I do then, if I'm not there? This ring is supposed to protect the baby, and Mother Jimenez said me too, but I'm not sure I can trust it that far. Mr. Gonzales, is there anything I can do for them while I'm not there?"

Gonzales says, "On the subject of rings, I still have the 'Tex' ring that the French Wizard in New Orleans stripped the image from. I can input any image I choose into it now. So any of us could be Katherine Kale for this delivery."  Ruby states, "Interesting idea. We need to talk to Jake... and the others. And soon." Kate nodded. "And I could cast protective spells on some of you before you go. That way I could at least help a little bit. And we need to find out who else received these cards. I'll feel a little better if I spend my time making sure they're safe somewhere Ringo can't find them."

Gonzales says, "Well, Dorita and I will both take another look at all of those books, she can also read both Latin and Greek. Ginnie had gotten through most and set aside over half of them that she said were just histories and literature, nothing magical. We'll verify that as we'll want to send as many of those as possible. You two go check with our friends."  Ruby asks Kate to find Minerva and bring her back to the Lucky Lady. "I will meet you there. Try to be quick and be careful you don't know who is following you. Oh and Nanuet is probably with her..."   

Ruby then states, "I still need to learn that spell, I think it will be really important."   He replies, "Getting these books ready has now become more important."   Ruby replies, "If one of us ends up dead because someone was invisible you won't be saying that."   Gonzales angrily snaps back "Madge and I both know that spell, we can help. If there is time we can teach it to you. But right now other things need done first."   

Ruby narrows her eyes at him, "Well up until now neither you or Madge have been there when we were facing the Cowboy Gang, so how was I supposed to know YOU are going to be there?" She only waits a second before stomping out.  "I'm sorry," Kate said to Mr. Gonzales before she left. "We're all on edge. But in some ways I'm relieved the waiting is over. I must go find Miss Florencia." She hugged her teacher and then Dorita then hurried over to the Comstock House. 

Ruby hurries back to the Lucky Lady where she finds Jake waiting for her. She doesn't bother to act like nothing is wrong. "Today's the day...like I figured it would be. It's time to finish what Ringo started. Mr. Gonzales wouldn't show me the spell so we're going to be at a disadvantage." 
Ruby tells Jake about Kate's letter. "We need to think of a plan fast. I could play Kate, if that's what we decide is best."  

Jake hands her the card in his pocket. "Who got number one?" Ruby looks at the note and her fear is apparent in her eyes. "I don't know. I'm going to guess that Ginnie and Conrad are both receiving one besides you and Dorita. That leaves two more people. When Kate shows up with the rest of our friends we'll find out." 

Jake ponders while they wait for everyone else to show up.  He asks, "Do we know if Ringo can tell magically if we use fake books or not?   Maybe we just make a pile of books, on our terms and start burning them...." Jake's eyes seem hard and cold. "If we are going to fight, why have him pick the location? I don't know if that is a good idea or not."

She says, "If I had to guess I'd say yes, but I really don't know. I've heard of," she glances around the Saloon making sure no one is listening in and whispers, "spells that can make things seem like other things.  I don't know that he will be fooled, but you are right we'd be walking into a trap. Mr. Gonzales made it sound like he would be there or have a plan, since Dorita was threatened. We need to find out who's got the other 4 letters for sure." Ruby sighs, "I REALLY need a drink." She wanders over to the bar and takes a bottle of bourbon. She doesn't bother with a glass, swigging right out of the bottle.

Minerva's conversation with Mr. King is interrupted by the Postmaster, Eddie Palmer, who arrives at the Comstock House. He has a special delivery letter for Priestess Florencia. Minerva takes the letter, seeing no return address and a Tombstone postmark.   

Kate found Nanuet in the Comstock House dining room, waiting at a set table. Kate hurried over and sat down. "Nanuet, we have to go," she said, handing him the note. "I assume Miss Florencia is joining you? We need to go to the Lucky Lady as soon as she appears. Others have received notes with numbers on them. It's time."  "Notes with numbers on them? What is going on? It is time for what?" Nanuet takes the paper and looks at it quizzically and states "I can't read Kate, this means nothing to me.”    She replies, "I'm sorry, I forgot. I can explain it when we get to the Lucky Lady." 

He then looks at Kate's face and the light bulb goes on.  He says, “The look on your face says it all. Minerva is right over there talking with Mr. King. Let's grab her and go." "Thank you." Kate waited anxiously by the door for Nanuet and Minerva. She looked out into the street until they appeared by her side. "Thank you Grant," she said to Mr. Keebler, who had waited outside for her. "I'll be fine from here." "Alright Kate," he said tipping his hat before he headed back toward the El Parador. 

Nanuet gets up from the table and apologizes to Beatrice for having to eat. He doubles the money he gave her and heads over to where Minerva is standing. He see she is holding an envelope similar to the one that Kate handed to him earlier. "Mr. King, I apologize for interrupting but we must be going now. Minerva, it is time. We have to go to the Lucky Lady now." The sense of urgency in Nanuet's voice is obvious.

Nanuet, Minerva, and Kate hurried from the Comstock House to the Lucky Lady where they found Jake and Ruby sitting together, Ruby next to a bottle of bourbon. Kate hurried over. "Does anyone know where to find Chester?"  Nanuet says, "I'll check upstairs." He does and says, "Chester will be right down." A couple of strained minutes go by and Chester arrives. Ruby looks to Kate, "You have any of that...?" she rubs her fingers together indicating the magic powder.

"Oh, yes. Almost always." Kate pulled out a book of matches and lit the candle on the table, deftly dropping the power in and muttering. "There, privacy."   Chester waits until Kate prepares the anti-eavesdropping spell. "What's this about? I was just practicing for my duel with Kevin Tomlinson.  Kate handed Jake the note. "Ringo wants the books by five o'clock, and if he doesn't get there he starts killing my friends. And he doesn't just mean all of you. Dorita received a card that said only 'Three.'"

Jake throws his on the table. They all look curiously at the number Two written on it. Ruby speaks up, "Who else has them? Kate you need to ask Conrad and Ginnie if they've received them. We need to know who has all the numbers. Six I think. This is important."   Kate says, "As soon as we're finished here, I'll go. Obviously someone will have to go with me. Ginnie should be with Mrs. Kelley setting up her stall, and Conrad should be at home. There's likely an ambush at the mine, or Gang members dispersed throughout town watching the targets. We have to decide, do we try to turn their ambush into one of our own?"

Ruby says, "The thing is, it might make a difference as to what we do, depending on who has these letters.”  Minerva looks to Katherine and nods. "Si, We must find out who has the letters. I am sure that Your Senor Gonzales can find a safe haven for those who are less able to protect themselves. 

Kate says, “I'm for creating our own ambush. Jake mentioned earlier maybe starting a big book burning club where and when we say." She looks around at the face s of her friends, "We could be prepared with our scrolls, and I have this big rod thing that throws huge balls of fire..." Ruby grins. "I say we toast them. I'm tired of being scared for all of you." 

Minerva exclaims, “I agree, we should not allow ourselves to be cowed by the likes of Johnny Ringo. He is nothing more than a bully and like all bully's once you give in to him, you will always be held under his thumb. I do not care about his precious books. The sooner that we destroy them the better and him along with them." she says angrily.  She taps her finger on her chin "Perhaps we can use them as bait to lure him to an area where you have dispelled the magic. How big of an area could you dispel? Without his magic to hide behind he is nothing more than a cowardly man.” She then spits thinking of the wizards of her homeland.

Ruby looks at Kate, "Did Mr. Gonzales say he was accompanying us on this little adventure?"  Kate answers, "I left right after you did, dear. I don't know. I'll stop in again and ask him when I go find Conrad and Ginnie. I'm not sure I understand the reason for burning the books? I know, they would be fakes, I'm just not sure what it accomplishes. You think Ringo would come out trying to save them? Or you just want him to think they're gone?"  Ruby emphatically states, "He's willing to kill six or your nearest and dearest for them, I think he'd try to stop us burning them, yeah. But let's hear all the other ideas people have, I want this over with."

Chester says, "I haven't seen Eddie Palmer yet today. What makes you think Ringo is behind this?" Chester points to the note.  Ruby says, "Mr. Gonzalez and I matched it to some writing of Ringo's we had. Plus Kate got that letter." Jake hands Chester Kate's note. He looks it over. "That ties it. Is this something we need to tell the Marshall about? We're going to have to deal with this head on. 

Minerva listens as the others talk excitedly. "Letters with numbers on them? I received a letter this morning also, but Nanuet and Katherine rushed me out the door before I had a chance to open it." she says producing the letter and tearing it open.  She opens it. Inside it is a heavy-stock card, and on it written out in large fancy script is the word Four.  Ruby sighs, "Well, that's three I guess, Dorita, Jake and Minerva. What does it say?"

Kate replies, "My only thought is what we've already discussed really. Someone goes out with a wagon, books in the back. Someone can pretend to be me, perhaps making most of us invisible. Draw Ringo out, perhaps by burning the books, and try to take him out. We have the scrolls now to dispel his magic, and Ruby has that rod that shoots fire.  I wish we could have tracked Ringo back to wherever they are living on Monday, but Conrad and I were already exhausted. We were lucky to escape."  Chester says, "Gormley gave me some sort of elixir that'll make a person invisible. Will that help? I have it in my room."

Kate states, "If we bring the Marshals into it, we lose every advantage we might have. Ruby and I would be in jail for magic-use as soon as it was over. I never thought I'd say it, but just now I wish Wyatt Earp were still in the Marshall's office. That elixir will help, Chester. Thanks."

Nanuet adds, "I have some powder from Kajaka that might help as well. If we can manage to moisten an area of the ground, and keep it moist, any magic brought into the area will be suppressed. Not the easiest thing to use, but maybe it could help, especially with an ambush. I am all for burning the books, the real ones or the fake ones or both. I don't know what is in them but if he is willing to kill us for them then lets get rid of them or at least make him think we did. If we can draw him out and take care of this business once and for all then so much the better. I am willing to do whatever it takes."

Ruby says, "I will warn the Judge that Ringo is coming today but won't tell him any other details." Ruby again looks around the table. "I can make a couple of people invisible. There is a way to detect that though and someone like Ringo probably knows how to do it or has someone who can do it for him. Still, it's a good idea." Nanuet says, "We will have to worry about more than just Ringo. He is the most dangerous man, but he has companions. Could he give all of them the ability to see invisibility? If we can gain any edge over any of our enemies it is good idea."

Ruby replies, "Well, Chester has a potion right? Anyone could have that, so yes, all his associates could have that ability I'm sure. Don't het me wrong I'm no expert but if you can make a potion to make someone invisible then I'm guessing you can make one to be able to see someone who is invisible."  Ruby stops her thoughts, "Hold on a second..."  Ruby walks over to the bar and asks Niles, "Has there been any mail left here for anyone today Mr. Hoover?"

He replies, "That normally don't deliver mail on Saturday's, although I saw that Mr. Cook got a special delivery letter earlier."  "Yes, I know," is all Ruby comments before heading back to their table. "I guess special delivery means it goes right to the person, no letters were left here.  If we're going to make an ambush we have to make sure it's somewhere outside of town so no innocent people get in the way."

Ruby says, "You need to understand something about the real books. The books are about magic, it's how he learns his spells and whatever else is in there, I don't even know. Giving him these books is giving him power. But... what happens if you try to burn a spell book?" Ruby shudders, "I don't know but I doubt it's good. I don't think we can take a chance burning the real books." 

"Johnny Ringo is more than a bully. He is a dangerous man, being ruled by the god of war, and he can kill every one of us.  We can't use the scrolls until after he is there. They need to be used on him. Now Nanuet's powder sounds like it works different than the scrolls, more of what you are speaking of. How much do you have Nanuet?"   Nanuet pulls out the small pouch given to him by Kajika. "Just this, I guess it can cover about a thirty-foot circle or so."  Ruby replies, "That wouldn't leave us much leeway with where we had to get Ringo or his men. And does it automatically dispel all the magic that someone has on them already?"

Nanuet replies, "It prevents both wizard and clerical magics for as long as the powder remains lightly moist. Once it dries the power will cease, but if it becomes too wet it will wash away. While the magic is in effect it will prevent both clerical and wizard magics from entering or functioning in the area and to a height equal to the width of the area affected."

Jake rubs his eyes while speaking. "I am against going to exactly where he wants us to go, that is a setup. We might go near there, make him move. I also fear that he or his men will be able to see invisibility, but we could try that anyway. Just know that being invisible doesn't mean that no one can see you. Also we could put dynamite among the books for bargaining power or a trap." Jake looks up and around with a thin lipped expression. "Looks like we are getting ready to do battle. We need to find out who is with us and who is not." 

"A couple of more things to consider," Jake says fingering the chain that Red lent him in his pocket, "Ringo is most certainly in town. Who is to say that he can't do the same trick that Gonzalez was able to do with impersonating someone else. He could be someone new in town, there are plenty of those, or someone who lives here but has been replaced by him. Also, what do the letters mean? Does he intended to go after people in that order? Are the letters aimed at that person or all who live in that location? If we could figure that out we might understand something important and potentially useful." There are several "What?" and quizzical looks directed at Jake.  He states, "Who close to Katherine didn't get a letter and why?"

Nanuet says, "I didn't get one, but I think they may be addressed to people more than locations. Maybe they have not all been delivered yet?"   Jake states, "Perhaps our Postmaster would let slip who got special deliver letters to someone? A persuasive young lady? Or perhaps one of our local law officers?"

The corner of Ruby's lips rise slightly, "Would you like me to go find out if I have a letter waiting?" She looks at Kate's letter again. "It says associates. And Dorita got one. Perhaps Ringo is figuring on killing all of us anyway and he's moved on to Kate's other friends." The smile drops from her face. "Maybe it's better if Chester goes and uses the law to get the information. Mr. Palmer is rather fond of his job."

Jake says, “We aren't asking Mr. Palmer to give away any secrets. The postmasters job is a matter of public record, we just want to know who he delivered special deliver letters to. As taxpayers he works for us, right?"  She says, "Oh? It's ok for him to tell us who he delivered mail to? Alright then, I'll go if you want me to." She looks at Jake with furrowed brows, "Do I pay taxes?" 

"Err, probably. Doesn't matter if you do or not, it's just what you are supposed to say."  Ruby still looks at him quizzically, "So I probably pay taxes but I should tell him I do and that will get him to tell me who he gave letters to?" Ruby tugs on her hair. "Maybe I ought to do it my way." "I am absolutely CERTAIN it would be better if you did it your way." Jake says smirking. 

"Ahhh," Ruby smiles at Jake, "But I have a jealous boyfriend now who might not like some of the old ways of doing things. Should I go now or later?" "We should go soon, we lack time. I'll follow you and keep and eye on you, but stay out of your hair." Ruby nods.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 215, “Baby Talk“, Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 11:15 A.M.*

At Kelly's Dry Goods Ginnie is at the shop with Mary Kelly doing last minute alterations when she overhears Mary talking about a strange letter that Mary received from Tombstone that just held the word FIVE. Ginnie finishes up the seam she is working on and begins to bundle and price the lengths of lace she has finished in the last couple of days. She made a good amount of money on tips lat night at the bar and would be spending the festival selling her lace and hopefully getting a commission on the tapestries she had agreed to attempt to sell for the priestess. If worse came to worse she should be set for at least six months, maybe more provided the cowboy gang didn't kill her first.

Jane Boag walks into the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. She is attired in the nice but not too revealing dress that she planned to wear for the family song and dance part of the program. She also has a leather purse slung over her shoulder. She looks around the room, her face one of both fear and confusion, until she spots Ruby.  As soon as Ruby sees Jane she excuses herself from the table and makes her way over, not wanting to have to make introductions. She approaches, "Good morning Jane, is something wrong?"

Jane replies, "Yes! Terribly wrong! Can we go talk somewhere?"  Ruby replies, "Sure we can, just give me a moment." Ruby walks back over to the table. "Seems there is a problem with the entertainment, I'll be right back."  She takes Jane up to her room and they sit on the couch in the office section.  "It's private here. Now, what's wrong?"

Jane reaches into her purse and removes a now familiar looking envelope with a Tombstone postmark addressed to 'Jane Boag, Palace Saloon'. He hands the envelope to Ruby, her hand shaking. The woman across from Ruby bears little resemblance to the highly confident priestess that she had met on Sunday, looking instead like a terrified little girl.  Ruby states, "I don't even have to read it to know who it's from. There's been a few of these around today." Ruby shakes her head. She opens the letter and reads it.

*
Priestess, 
I know who you are and what you plan. You will not succeed, only Ares will prevail this day. This is your only warning. If you attempt to set foot upon a stage today it will be your final performance unless it is a 'stage' with wheels on it. 
J.P.R. 
*

Jane's voice quivers and she says, "I think he's telling me to leave town while I still can. Ruby, what can I do? I've come so close to giving this town to Aphrodite. We can't lose now. Do....do you think he's bluffing?"

"JPR?" Ruby says out loud but to herself. Then she sighs, "No, I don't think he's bluffing. But that doesn't mean he will be successful." "What do you mean, giving the town to Aphrodite? Is there something more to the ceremony than just dancing? A whole lot of people having been telling me lately that you've been making them do all kinds of strange things and keeping them from their own gods."

Jane replies, "Tonight's dance, well, tomorrow morning's actually. It will be after midnight so fall on the Holy Day, well the dance will be in honor of Aphrodite. We will dedicate the town to her and make this community a beacon for the Goddess!" While she makes that speech her confidence increases and Ruby can now see some of the woman she had met before.  Jane then says, "But...I....we cannot turn this into a Community of Love if I am dead. He says my next performance will be my last. Ruby, you've scheduled me to first perform this afternoon at 2:30 PM. That only a little more than three hours from now. What will we do?"

Ruby replies, "I need some time to think about this. Other things are going on today that could change Mr. Ringo's mind. I think to be safe you should let the other girls perform without you this afternoon. Plan on doing the ceremony tonight. By then we may have this whole thing figured out." She leans forward and hugs Jane. "It will be alright. You should stay in the Palace today, though, to be safe. I'll have Harry walk you home." 

Ruby escorts Jane back downstairs and asks Harry to please walk her down the block to the Palace. She sits back down at the table with her friends and takes another huge gulp out of her bottle.  "Well, the entertainment's been threatened too. Apparently Ringo is trying to destroy this entire town. He must have men everywhere."

Nanuet asks, "Why would he threaten the entertainers? That doesn't make any sense? Why go after her? She doesn't have anything to do with the books, she's just a saloon dancer. We can't just let him go around shooting innocents because he feels like it. I say we set up the ambush. We don't have too much time, we need to get this plan going."

"Let's just say it's personal..." Ruby ponders before speaking her next words. "He signed it JPR though. Don't know if that means anything." She shrugs and takes another gulp of bourbon. 

"Maybe we meet him where he says but get there early and check out the area, catch whomever he has set up to ambush us. Turn his ambush into ours. Set the fake books, interspersed with some real but unimportant ones, with the invisible dynamite. I have three sticks and Chester should have one. When he goes to look at the books, well... bang." 

"Otherwise we put ahem.. Katherine... in a cart with the books and send her on her way to burn them somewhere close to outside of town. Jake and I know a spot fairly well, we go there to practice. We could take the cart there and at least act like we're setting them on fire to draw him out. Should work, even last night we were followed."

Nanuet says, “The problem with burning the books is that he might just get angry and start shooting up the town. I can't stand to see another innocent get hurt for trouble I was involved in starting.”  "You've seen what this man is capable of doing. Will you look me in the eye and tell me he won't harm anyone if he gets the books or we don't burn them?" Jake shakes his head at Nanuet. 

Nanuet continues, “At the very least we should scout out the area where he wants us to bring the books. Maybe I can find something out. I can bring Maska, we can search. If they are invisible she should still be able to sniff them out.”   Ruby says, "Nanuet, he's already angry. Burning the books or not he is going to try to kill us. Scouting out that area may be a good idea but I don't know if any of us should go off alone right now. And if you do find them and they capture you?" Ruby shudders. "This time they won't keep you alive."  Nanuet says, "I won't be alone, I will have Maska with me. She should be able to sniff them out. She can't fire a gun but she can help. Is there anyone else who can scout like me? It might be more dangerous to go with another person."

Jake states, "If that is what we decide, then we go together. Even if at a distance. All the folks that are with us against Ringo will be involved in what we do. We can't let him pick us off a few at a time.  We only have a little time left. Find out who is with is if we go, who got numbers, and gather up whatever ideas and weapons we can. Stay together in twos or threes and meet up at the El Parador in about half hour. As I see it we have only two basic choices. We either go out after him, and our only bait we are sure of is the books." Jake glances at Ruby very briefly and with a strange look on his face, "Or we deny him and wait for his attacks."

Nanuet says, "I just figured I might be able to take a look before we all stumbled into a trap. Information is power.”  Jake says, "Agreed. You are still our scout, not our one man army though.”   Nanuet says, “Who did you have in mind to help us out? I can start trying to gather people, grabbing my few weapons will only take a minute, my stuff is right upstairs."  Jake replies, "I don't know. I think some folks here figured they knew somebody who might be interested. Not sure who we trust." Jake pats him on the shoulder. "Use your instincts. Pray to your ancestors. Flip a coin."

Ruby states, "Alright, I'll try to find out about the numbers and warn the Judge." She gets up from the table and heads upstairs. She puts her derringer in place and her gun is tucked into the band of her skirt. She takes her backpack and sticks the fireball rod inside wrapped in a shawl.  Jake follows her up the stairs and starts gathering his weapons. "What was that funny look on your face for downstairs?" Ruby pauses and looks up at his face.

Jake finishes collecting up all his guns and his dynamite, which by contrast is quite visible, in a saddle bag. "I was wondering which I was more worried about; waiting for Ringo to take a shot at you, taking you into the desert and fighting Ringo, or finding out that my suspicion is true that Ringo is affected by Aphrodite as well and his fixation is you." Jake wiggles his revolvers in their holsters. "Other than that everything if just fine." He hangs his sawed off shotgun by the lanyard around his neck and covers the guns with a small tarp roll. Finally he takes his old hunting knife out of the night stand and attaches it to his belt.

"Me?" Ruby gulps. "That just can't be true, so don't be worrying about it." She doesn't sound entirely convinced. "Jake..." her voice trails off before she continues again quietly, "I'm worried about you too." She puts her hand on his face, "And I love you and couldn't bare to see anything bad happen to you. Which is why we have to do this today, and finish it the best we can." She kisses him softly on the lips. "I'm selfish, I want time for a lot more of these." 

Jake returns the kiss, and a gentle but firm hug while the rifle bundle falls to the floor.  "Ruby, you know I love you. It is time to make the danger go away. I'm not made to worry." Jake sighs, "I don't handle it well."  "I know baby, I don't want to worry either." She hugs him tighter. "There is something else I have to tell you. I told you I never wanted secrets between us and now I have one that I have to share. But, I promised someone I wouldn't share it, so you'll have to keep it secret for now. I've decided that it's more important for you to know at this moment." 

"Ruby, if you feel guilty about something don't.... now is not the time. I love you girl, that is all you need to know."  "Guilty? I don't feel guilty too often, I mean pretty much never. No it's time for me to tell you, it's important, it could mean life or death. It, well.. it involves a baby."  Jake suddenly looks pale. "You promised someone you wouldn't tell about a baby?" She looks him in the eyes, "That doesn't matter, does it? What matters is there is a baby involved and we have do what we can to keep the baby safe, right?" Ruby runs her fingers across his cheek.  He asks, "Whose is it?" 

"Err... that's doesn't matter either. Like you said, now isn't the time to really get into all the details. We just have to all be careful."  "Careful!" Jake starts to wave his arms around. "Somebody tried to blow us up and YOU disarmed the dynamite. That isn't being very careful. Hermes, I should be locking you up!"  She furrows her brows, "What was I supposed to do, let it explode and blow up the whole place?" Ruby starts to give Jake a pout. 

"I don't know how in blue blazes you can be careful with your baby and then play with dynamite. I may be in love with you Ruby West but I'll NEVER understand YOU or the rest of the creatures that wander this earth called women." Jake ends with his hands on his hips.   Ruby mouth drops opens and she stares at Jake, "My baby.. errr this isn't going very well." She stops suddenly and looks at Jake. "Wait a minute, if I'm supposed to be having a baby then why are you asking who the father is?" One of her eyebrows start to raise. 

"What do you mean IF you are supposed to be having a baby?" Jake starts waving his hands around again, "Why am I asking who the father is? Well I didn't ask you to keep it secret! I didn't even know!"   "You're right, you don't know, you just assumed that I slept with someone else! That's not very trusting. Humph." Ruby grabs her backpack. "I don't want to talk about this anymore." How did I end up getting insulted by this conversation? Well, get over it girl, you have bigger things to worry about She puts a smile on her face and heads out the door. 

Jake reaches out and grabs her pack. "Hold it. This time you are not walking away from me." He moves around between her and the door his voice still loud. "Are you or are you not telling me you are pregnant? You see, I have only ever heard of one way to get pregnant, so excuse me for not understanding what in bloody Hades you are trying to tell me? Who would make you promise not to tell me I am the father?" Jake blinks a couple of times and his voice lowers. "Ruby West, could you please tell me what is going on? I need to focus getting US out of this mess with Ringo and I can't be walking around wondering what you are telling me." Finally his voice gets quiet. "I'm already worried half to death about you, how much more worried for you should I be?" 

Ruby blinks a couple of times, the smile falling off her face. "You honestly think I'm pregnant? I told you, I'm never having babies! Ever! It's not me, it's Kate. Katherine. Mrs. Katherine Kale, she's having a baby. And we have to keep her safe, in case she doesn't keep herself safe. Besides, I thought you didn't want babies either. The way I figure if I ever did get pregnant, which I WON'T, but if I did you'd be out of here faster than one of those bullets that come flying out of your Colt." She stands still, still staring into Jake's eyes. 

Jake stares back at her. "Oh." He doesn't break her stare but some of the color comes back to his face, perhaps a bit too much color. "Um, I don't want babies either." He still stands there quiet for a minute. "You know, you get me riled up faster than anyone I know. I just don't think straight around you sometimes...." He looks down at his feet a moment and back to her. "I didn't run screaming did I? I mean, how could I leave you? Not that I am not glad that you aren't, you know.... I'm sorry." Jake eyes then bulge. "Katherine?" 

"You only didn't run because you didn't have the chance yet," Ruby says, "Believe me, I know the way it works. And besides, if it ever did happen I would leave you, I wouldn't do that to you." She gives a small smile. "Well, I would try to anyway." She shifts her pack further onto her shoulder. "And yes, Katherine. I said I wouldn't say anything but people need to know now, since this is such a dangerous situation now." 

"Katherine?" Jake repeats dumbly. "I wouldn't have thought that Gonzales would really do it..." He looks back at Ruby. "Let us not be creating problems that don't exist. I've been shot at, publicly slandered and offered fifty thousand dollars to lose you. None of which has deterred me. Give me some slack, woman, when you accidentally hint at things of momentous nature." 

He takes gentle hold of her chin with his thumb and forefinger. He says with lips drawn tight. "Did you hear me accuse you of breaking your word to me? Did I say you weren't true to me? You had a life before we met, which was only three months ago. It was Sunday January 8th that we shared a bed for the first time and not long after that we made some commitments to each other. I'm not a midwife nor a Harvard mathematician, but you could have known someone before me and counting backwards it works." He kisses her forehead. "Yes, I jumped to a conclusion, but it was that something happened before me. Can I just go back to worrying about keeping you from getting shot or blown up now?" 

"NOT Gonzales," Ruby answers quickly, "It's not him. We really don't have the time to get into it now...Let's just keep her safe, ok? She should stay here or stay far back as she can." Ruby lets her fingers wander up and down the buttons on Jake's shirt. "I am sorry, I guess I wasn't being very clear, I didn't mean to scare you. I just told Kate I wouldn't tell just yet. And I could only imagine that you wouldn't want to stick around raising some kid that ruined your life." Ruby looks up at Jake from under her eyelashes, "You remember what the date was the first time we laid together?" 

Jake just grins. "How could I forget that?" He reaches down and picks up his rifle bundle. "We need to go. I'm trying the best I know to keep us ALL safe. I won't say anything to or about Katherine. She needs to decide what she is doing, or if you don't like that then help her decide. It's actually worse that people might know she is with child if she comes along. Some damn fool will take a bullet for her instead of stopping the bullet from being fired." 

"That thought had occurred to me," Ruby mutters. "Oh! I almost forgot..." She hurries over to the false wall and opens the safe. She reaches in and reaches out but Jake doesn't see anything. "The invisible dynamite," she says holding up her empty hand before pushing her hand into her backpack. Then she heads to the gun rack. "And just in case... she takes an empty gun similar to the usual one she carries plus her rifle. "Can't be too safe, right?" She looks down at her outfit, "I probably should change but if I do whomever is following us will know something is up." She shrugs, "Besides, I'm going to be looking like Kate soon enough so why bother." 

He looks at her and starts to say something but then instead reaches for the door. "That might be our best plan." "You're the plan guy Mr. Cook. I'm just the humble follower..." she says as she walks out.  Jake just shakes his head and thinks, Never miss a good opportunity to shut up.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 216, “The remaining numbers“, Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 11:00 A.M.*

Chester told the gang "I guess my duel with Mr. Tomlinson will have to wait for some other day. I'll tell the Marshall that I'm going to look into something about I found out about the Cowboy Gang. I hope he buys my excuse. It's the truth, just not the whole truth. Eduardo is back on his feet, so him, Helen, and Mitch should be able to handle things.  It's a shame the hand cannon is still broken. That was a nice piece of work. But Jeff is the only one who can get it fixed and Sheriff Hunter has been following him whenever he leaves town." Chester heads for the office. 

Kate says, "They're his initials. John Peters Ringo."   Except for clearing up that confusion, Kate was quiet as the others made plans. Since she wouldn't be there, perhaps it was best that way. No one had questioned the need for someone to imitate her, but eventually she would have to explain why she wasn't going. 

The others scattered and Kate was left with no one to escort her. She blew out the candle and considered. It was fairly unlikely that Ringo would harm her before the deadline. She was probably the safest person in the room. Still, Jake would have fits if she went out alone. She checked in the kitchen and found Jeff there helping Maria put away groceries. He agreed to escort her on a couple errands and they hurried over to Conrad Booth's house where she rapped loudly on the door.

Kate hears Conrad voice boom out "I'll be right there." He opens the door a few minutes later while adjusting his tie. "Sorry, I was resting," he says to Kate. He then notices Jeff standing a short distance off and watching them. "What is going on?" he asks her softly.  Kate says, "I'm sorry to wake you, I know you needed the rest. I need to know, have you gotten a special delivery letter today?"  He says, "Ah, no, I haven't. Katherine, what is going on?"

"Thank heaven," Kate said, expelling a long breath. "Others have. I got this," she said, checking to be sure anyone’s view would be blocked by the door or her body before handing him the note from Ringo. "And others have received cards with only a number on it. Jake, Dorita, Miss Florencia, I don't know who else."   He reads it over and says, "Kate, these books that he mentions. Is that why he was after us on Monday?"

Kate answers, "Partially, but not all. This isn't something to be discussed on a doorstep, and I don't have much time. I have to check on Ginnie. Can I come inside for a moment to explain?"   Conrad says, "Actually, let's both go see to the safety of your little girl before we do anything else."

"Thank you," she said, moving back so he could come outside and slipping the note out of his hand and back into her pocket at the same time. "She should be with Mary Kelley getting ready for the festival."  Kate and Conrad hurried over to the dressmaker's shop looking for Ginnie.  Kate finds Ginnie bundling lace for sale and setting up a basket of sewing notions for onsite mending and repairs for when the festival starts

"Ginnie," Kate cried, hurrying over and hugging the girl whether she liked it or not. She let go after a moment and asked, "Honey, have you received a letter today, something that looked like this?" Kate held out the envelope without removing the note.   Ginnie stiffens then relaxes into the hug she is given. “Hello Mr. Booth Ginnie says with a smile.”  

She turns to Kate and says, "I haven't gotten any mail but Mrs. Kelly did get a strange letter today it just said FIVE in it why?”   The girl looks at Kate's face and the stress that she is trying to hide. 
"Ok tell me what's wrong and don't leave ANYTHING out" Ginnie says with a glare as she pulls the two of them into the back storage room

"Yes, you should know, but first..." Kate hugged her again. Then she took the note out of the envelope and handed it to Ginnie to read.  She kept her voice down even though the room was private. "Conrad, the books he means are the ones I got from the rustlers caves. I told you about them. It turns out they were Ringo's personal library, and about half of them are books about Magic. It's the reason he wants them back so badly, and the reason we have tried to keep them from him. With that much knowledge who knows what kind of destruction he could cause. 

A couple weeks ago he sent Jake a message, saying that his group must choose a side in Ringo's war with the Earps. He made it clear we would not be allowed to stand aside. Obviously, we didn't choose Ringo's side. Lately Ringo has been erratic. He is now a priest of Ares, and I suspect his mind is slipping. He is obsessed with this town. 

There is not much more to tell you, Ginnie," she said, turning to the girl. "I'm trying to find out who else got the notes with the numbers. He is going after anyone I know it seems. I don't know what to say to Mrs. Kelley, if anything at all. The others are making plans to take Ringo out, today. There's no solid plan yet. Just a thought of taking a wagonload of books out and trying to draw Ringo into the open. We suspect he has men all over town."

Ginnie replies, “I figured when you showed me the books that they had to be from somewhere so I've been binding blanks and copying the magic ones. There is quite a pile of forgeries that I've amassed along with the blanks. Let me check with my network and see if anyone has seen Ringo between my lunch customers and the kids that I know I can usually find out what I need to fairly quickly. I'll stay as safe as I can but if Ringo is out to hurt you it's going to be a messy festival.”

Kate says, "Ginnie, I know you can take care of yourself, but I don't like this...." She knelt down in front of her. "You're right, it could be very messy for anyone who was foolish enough to befriend me.  Do you realize how absolutely irresponsible of me it would be to let you do this? I... I don't know Ginnie..."  Kate was quiet for a long minute. "We do need information. Badly. Conrad, you haven't said a word. What are you thinking?"

Conrad replies, "That the three of us should be on the next stagecoach out of town." He pauses, "But of course we couldn't do that...the lives of six of your friends are in danger. We'll have to give him those books, there is no other choice."  Kate took his hand and squeezed it. "Or at least make him think he's getting them. Ginnie, would you be hampered by someone keeping an eye on you as you go? I know how hard it is not to be able to help, and you can help, but I can't just let you run around alone right now."

Ginnie replies, “Ok I need you to tell me everything you can about the people that are involved with Ringo or that you think might be involved. I'm going to set the Kelly kids on the trail of anything that might be happening along with some of the other street kids I know of. I think the best place for me right now is here so that they can bring the information that they find. I need to be somewhere they can get to and not have it unusual and this is the best place for that. 

Give me until 1:30 to get what I can together that way I can hit my lunch run and find out what I can from the workmen too. In the meantime I have a few tricks up my sleeve that should help to keep me safe and it would be suspicious if I disappeared right now. If you and Mr. Booth could go back to the cantina and let Dorita know I'll need to speak to Ricardo when I pick up the lunch run that would help a lot and if Mr. Gonzalas is there let him know that I might be needing some help from him or Sonoma, that would help too. oh and try not to get dead in the next few hours, after all that would just ruin the festival wouldn't it?”

Ginnie smiles and proudly states, “Ruby couldn‘t catch me when I didn't want caught. You know of anyone who might be able to keep up with me if I decide I need to get away? If you can find someone who will stay out of the way when I need them to and keep I'll consider thinking about taking them with me but I don't know anyone in town who isn't busy at the moment that can possibly do that do you?”

Kate replies, "I do, and he's right outside. Jeff Mills knows how to keep you in sight and keep himself out of sight. He wouldn't be right with you, just nearby to help if something goes wrong. 
Of course, you could make him carry the beer buckets for you," she grinned at the girl. "I would feel a lot better about this knowing you had help nearby."

Ginnie stops and seems to be weighing the pros and cons of Jeff following her around Kate and Conrad can actually see her mind racing.  “Okay I'll talk to him but he has to understand that I need to be able to do what I need to do without intervention unless something happens that I can't handle and that's my call.”  Ginnie cocks her head and waits for Kate to answer her.

Kate replies, "Alright, Ginnie. You're right about it being suspicious if you suddenly change your routine. Although I'm sure I've already been plenty suspicious today. Let's go talk to Jeff."  They went back into the front room and Kate whispered to Conrad. "Buy something, anything to give us another excuse to have been here. We're going to go talk to Jeff."   Kate and Ginnie went outside and waved in a friendly way to Jeff, as if they had just seen him. She spoke very quietly, saying that Ginnie had some extra work today and Kate would feel better if she had some discreet protection. She looked at Ginnie and said, "Why don't you two discuss it a bit?"

Ginnie looks at Jeff and decides that she is going to be up front with him. "It is likely that Ringo or one of his buddies is going to try to kill a lot of people today during the festival. I have a fairly extensive information net at my disposal but I need to put it in motion without getting myself killed. The best way for me to do that is to run my normal routes and talk to the people I need to but getting dead is not a great way for me to make future profit so Ma'am Kate thinks that you will be able to follow me without getting in the way of me doing what I need to and at the same time keeping me from getting dead. What do you think, you want in?"

He smiles says, "I can help to keep you safe. I won't underestimate you either because of you age. I served in the Army as a soldier during the Civil War when I was younger than you are now. Let's work out a number of hand signals. I should be able to keep from twenty to one-hundred feet from you at all times unless you signal that you are in trouble."

Ginnie pauses for a second then looks at Kate "OK works for me give me until 1:30 If I find out something important before that I'll send Ricardo to the cantina with the info people are used to seeing us together anyway. you need to get safe." Kate watches as the girl's grey eyes turn to steel "It's time for me to really go to work.  Mr. Mills come back to the shop with me I can get that button on in two shakes"  With that she turns and heads back to the store hand signals and lists of people running through her head at high speeds

Kate went back inside and casually kissed Ginnie's cheek. "I love you, honey. Be careful," she whispered.  Before Kate leaves Ginnie grills her on every piece of information she can remember about the cowboy gang members that Ginnie doesn't know about. She pulls bits and pieces from Kate like a police officer working a murder case, after all if she doesn't get the information she needs someone else might be investigating her own murder. Ginnie questions Kate for details down to the tones of the voices and the cadence of the speech that she has heard and the color of their boots. Ginnie knows that the only way she might find one of these men is because of something they don't think is important enough to hide.

Kate gave Ginnie every bit of information she remembered, and a few she didn't know she had remembered until Ginnie's questioning brought it out. She then said goodbye and thanked Jeff for helping out.   Kate stepped back over to Conrad. "Are you ready to go? I need to go home and talk to a few people."   "Yes, let's go." he says. 

It is now 11:45 A.M. and the town is getting very crowded. The usual population of 300 has at least doubled if not tripled. The Emporium north of town is mobbed as are most of the General Stores and specialty shops. Most taverns and saloons are filling up as well as people spread out in search of their mid-day meals.  She and Conrad walked back to the El Parador. It was crowded and noisy inside. "Thank you. You don't have to stay, I know you're tired. I need to see my teacher."

Chester arrives Berg is there checking the gun rack. "Morning Marshall. I found out something about the Cowboy Gang, so I'm going to take a look. Is that alright?"  Mitchell Berg looks up from his desk and says, "What have you heard?" While he asks that Chester notices an open envelope on the Marshall's desk that looks to be the same size and color as those which Jake and Minerva had.

Mitchell Berg looks up from his desk and says, "What have you heard?" While he asks that Chester notices an open envelope on the Marshall's desk that looks to be the same size and color as those which Jake and Minerva had.   Chester stops in the middle of his turn towards the door. "Mitch, that envelope on the desk. The note had a number on it?" Berg looks surprised. "How did you know that? I just received it a couple hours ago. It had a word actually, but it spelled out the number One." 

Chester takes a deep breath. "A bunch of other people have gotten letters like that. They're threats from Johnny Ringo. He believes that Katherine Kale has some property of his and he'll do anything to get it back. Including killing all those who got that." Chester points to the envelope. "That's what I was going to look into. Since you got one of those you must be very careful. Ringo could show up anywhere today. Have you heard from Eduardo or Helen? I'm worried that they got notes like yours."  Berg replies, “I saw Helen a half-hour ago. She's watching things over at that traveling retail group. She didn't say anything. Eduardo is over by the stage area watching things from there."

Ruby heads out to the Post Office with Jake following a distance behind her. She discovers that, being a Saturday, the Post Office is closed.   Finding it closed Ruby heads over to the gun shop. She looks for Pierre.   "Hello Miss West, How can I help you today?" Pierre asks.  "Good morning. I have a favor to ask of you. I know you have no real reason to do me any favors but..." She glances around the shop, "Can we speak in private?"  He replies, "Oui. I am alone now. Just latch the door if you don't want any interruptions."

Ruby looks out the door and finds Jake, nodding her head to him before latching it shut. She quickly walks back to him and un-slings her pack from her back.  "I have this item," she pulls the rod out of her bag. "And I need it hidden or at least less conspicuous. I thought maybe you had a spell or some other way of helping."  She sighs, "There is a dire need for this almost immediately. It looks like the ammunition that was stolen from you is about to be put to use."

He examines the rod commenting "A Mexican Fire Cannon! I've heard of these but have never seen one. They used to mount these on ships! These haven't been used in decades."  He looks it over some more and says, "I'm sorry but I'm afraid that I can't help you much with instructions on how to use these. You'd probably have to find a Mexican sailor from one of those ships."

Ruby gives a little laugh. "No, I already know how to use it. What I need is to be able to take it out without certain people who know about these things immediately knowing what it is. I'd prefer them to know when they see the big ball of flame come shooting towards them."  He states, "Oh, well that is something I can help you with. Follow me." He leads her into the back room where there are literally hundreds of firearm pieces. He takes out some tools and measure the length and width of the rod. He then compares it to a number of shotgun barrels. "Similar to a Loomis single-barrel" he comments. 

He then heads over to a workbench and pulls out a wooden box on the bottom, which is filled with wooden stocks for rifles. He sort through until he finds one from a pre-Civil War Loomis shotgun and holds the rod against it. He says "Give me an hour and I can get it attached and try a little camouflage, nothing that'll impact the magic functioning though. Most folks around here haven't seen a Loomis single-barrel before, heck, they stopped making them after they came up with the double-barreled model back in '59. So it should hold up to the casual observer."

She states, "That is perfect! Thank you SO much. I will return in an hour's time. Just let me know whatever the expense is, obviously I'll cover it.”  He replies, "We can work that out later. I'll walk you out and then give this my undivided attention." He then says aloud, more to himself than Ruby, "A Mexican Fire Cannon! Amazing!"   

She then asks, “By the way, do you know where I can find Eddie Palmer, the Postman?"  Pierre says, "He's usually at his place, a room in the back of the Post Office building. He usually eats an early lunch though so you might try the Promise City Hotel and Restaurant."   She replies, "Thank you again!" 

Ruby walks back outside and makes eye contact with Jake, who nods in return. Then she heads for the Promise City Hotel to look for Palmer.   It is now early afternoon and the lunch crowds are beginning to wander in. She spots Palmer sitting alone at one of the smaller tables, finishing up his lunch.  She smiles and heads over to him. "Good morning Mr. Palmer. May I have a seat for a moment?"

Eddie Palmer looks up at Ruby, appearing to be annoyed that his meal was interrupted. "If you must..." he states.  "Oh," Ruby replies innocently, "I though you were finished with your lunch. I can come back if you prefer?"    He replies, "No, what is done is done. What is it that is of such importance?"

Ruby sits at his table and places her elbows on the table leaning forward, accentuating her cleavage. “Mr. Cook got a special delivery today, delivered by you. You see, there is something important about the festival in those letters and it would help to have some information about it. I’m wondering,” she says, leaning even more forward, and giving a dazzling smile, “Who else got special deliveries, if you might so kind to share?”

He attempts to make eye contact with Ruby but his eyes keep wandering lower. He says, "I...um...I'm afraid that I cannot say who got those letters. It is a Postmaster's duty to keep the mail confidential."   "I realize that you aren't supposed to share but it is actually really important to me," she leans just a tiny bit closer to him and whispers, "And I would be very grateful..."  "Mierda!" Jake says to himself out of the blue and leaves Ruby with Eddie Palmer. 

Ruby notices perspiration on his forehead. He says, "I...um...you say that the letter was about the Festival? That makes sense, why else would eight Special Delivery letters need to go out on a Saturday. I...well...no, I don't think I can tell you who they were for.....it would be wrong."

"A few people have already shared that information with me," she continues in a sultry voice, "Mr. Palmer, and I'm sure the others will soon follow suit. Could you maybe give me a hint... it's so important to me..."  Palmer says, "Well...I suppose I could tell you my delivery route this morning. That wouldn't necessarily tell you who I delivered mail to, just where."

Ruby nearly giggles inside remembering what Jake said to her, "Mr. Palmer you ARE so smart! You are a public servant and your work habits should be public knowledge. You could tell me that without breaking any rules," she says and then leans in and continues in a quieter and more sensual voice, "or breaking your sacred trust. After all, I'm a taxpayer right?" She giggles ever so slightly, "It's almost like you work for me. Isn't that silly?" She bats her eyes.

He says, "Well, umm...err, I started my deliveries at the Marshall's Office on Fremont, then went to the El Parador Hotel and Cantina at Fremont and South, then to the Comstock House on South, then over to the Long Branch Saloon on Main and across the street to the Lucky Lady, then over to the Tailor Shop at Front and Sierra, on to the Palace at Sierra and Fremont and then back to the El Parador."

"Mr. Palmer, I mean Eddie... can I call you Eddie? You are an absolute angel, some people might even call you a life saver." Ruby stands and takes a lace hanky out of her bosom to wipe his forehead. She then leans over and leave a large lipstick kiss there. "I have to run now, thank you ever so much!" With that she bounces to the door and looks for Jake.

Jake had rushed back to Pierre's gun shop with a worried look in his eyes. He walks right up to Pierre and in a quiet voice says, "Those rounds that can trace someone, the seekers or whatever you called them.... What in Hades is the range on those things?"  

Pierre replies, "The ones that draw themselves to warm-blooded individuals? Those were 45-calibur bullets, useable in either a Smith and Wesson Schofield revolver or a Colt Peacemaker. You use one of those guns Mr. Cooke so should know the range, it's the same for most magical as regular. Thankfully there wasn't a full box of those, only six shells. The full box of twelve 45-caliburs that was stolen were the ones that prevent magical healing.”

Jake asks, "How much can they turn?" Jake stammers and then says, " I know this is going to sound strange, but have you ever seen them modified to perhaps look for someone by name?"
The gunsmith replies, "Oh no, nothing strange about that at all, that's one of the properties of those types of shells. But it would take a mage a while with the skill and ability to do that to them. The ones I had would have just gone to the nearest warm body unless somebody has modified them further. 

If you believe rumors, that Confederate weapon-smith Bailey had modified that specific type of shell for John Wilkes Booth to use against Lincoln. The advantage of those is that the targeted person just has to be in the general vicinity to be hit, the magic will actually turn the bullets up to a targeted person up to 45-degree angle."  Jake exclaims, "Mierda.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 217, “Preparations“, Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 12:00 P.M.*

Jake says, “Pierre my friend I have reason to believe my name is on one of those shells. Wish me luck. Unless you can do better than that."  Jake only pauses there a moment with Pierre before he runs to the Comique. He asks around to see if anyone knows where Van Horne is staying. "I want to make it clear just how welcome he is at the Lucky Lady."

Al Brower assumes Jake is being sarcastic by that comment and says, "He indicated to my dealer, Rolf Larsen, that he was staying at the Palace again. Took us for over $ 500 last night. I'm sure that guy is cheating, we just can't figure out how."    Jake states, "Hard to believe anyone is that good. Ya, I want to lay down the law to that guy before he does the same at the Lady. Thanks." 

Jake runs back to Ruby who is standing outside the restaurant looking for him.  "I know where the letters were delivered," she says quietly yet beams with pride.  "Good." Jake says but doesn't seem happy. "Then we know who's names are on the bullets. Literally." Ruby starts to question him but he says, "No time, I can't say it twice. Where to next?"   

"Uh, the Judge. Jake, what's wrong baby-" She doesn't finish because he is pulling her along towards Isby's residence at the old Trail Dust Saloon.  Once close, Jake once again fades into the background. "Damn," she says quietly to herself, "he is starting to get good at that." She knocks on the door.  Ruby knocks again on the door to the Trail Dust and calls out, "Hello? Judge Isby, Kevin?"

Isby answers the door, letting Ruby in and locking the door behind him. Kevin's fencing outfit is sitting out on the table alongside two foils. Isby says, "Your friend Mr. Kane brought these back from Wilcox. Kevin believes he will be able to fence much better with them. But I'm sure you're not here about the fencing tournament."

She says, "No I'm not. Although I have to say, I have enjoyed our time together and will actually be sad for it to come to an end." Ruby walks over to the outfit and runs her fingers over it before turning back to the Judge. "Ringo is in town. He has threatened my friends and other associates of my friends. He plans on murdering us today during the festival."  The Judge spends the next ten minutes listening to whatever details Ruby wishes to tell him about what she knows.

Ruby is totally upfront with the letters that have circulated and possible plans that her and her friends will take by burning the books to draw him out.  "I just wanted to let you know," she sighs, "We are going to try to keep Ringo out of town but he probably has Cowboys everywhere. It could be a tragedy and the law is going to be busy today."

The Judge thanks her for the information and tells her to be careful. He adds, "Kevin and I were both going to be armed anyway today but this calls for some special measures. Exactly what type of gun do you use Miss West?"   "Uh, this kind?" She pulls the gun out of the band of her skirt. It's a six-shot double action pistol. She shrugs, "Jake is the one who knows about the gun stuff. Why?"   Isby examines it and says, "Ah, a Colt Lightning, the Peacemaker's younger sibling. Weighs one-third less than it's mightier brother. A good reliable weapon, this was what Pat Garret used. Pat's killer died less than 200 feet from where we are right now." 

Isby goes over to a locked wooded cabinet which he unlocks with a key. He then removes an iron strong box from it which has both a key lock built into it and a padlock on a chain around it. He unlocks both and opens it. He says, "A Colt Lightning uses a thirty-eight caliber shell. Here we go." He takes out a cloth pouch where the number '38" is written in ink on the pouch. 

He removes five bullets from the pouch placing them on the table and then replaces the pouch into the box. He then opens the chamber on Ruby's gun, unloads the shells, and replaces them with the five on the table. He closes the chamber, making sure that it set on the empty chamber. He then wraps her original ammunition in a handkerchief and hands her back the gun as well as the handkerchief.

"Thank you?" She says questioningly. "What is it, I mean what are they?" She puts her old ammunition in her pocket.   He says, "Well, officially you didn't get those from me. As a lawman I can't support the use of what the Federal Government has declared is illegal ammunition. As a practical matter, I'm not one to throw away useful things that I confiscate in the course of doing my job." 

He moves a little closer and lowers his voice to a whisper. "Those shells will cause paralysis to the limb struck, slows down the circulation of blood in the immediate area. It will work even if it is only a grazing shot. To disarm a man strike him anywhere on his gun arm. A leg shot will cause a man to lose his footing. Most effective would be a shot in the torso to stop the heart or anywhere above the shoulders to stop all brain activity."

Ruby nods. "I understand and I thank you very much. I'm sure these will help and we both know how much they have to use against us," Ruby shudders. "Alright, I should be going, take care." She stops, then turns back to the Judge and kisses his cheek. She heads to the door.   "And please tell Mr. Tomlinson that I think his fencing match with Chester will have to wait for another day."

Isby replies, "I understand, the lawmen have their hands full. No time for foolishness like sword fighting. I'll tell Kevin that Mr. Martin will take a rain check.  Be careful Miss. West." Once the door is open and literally dozens of folks are looking their way the Judge makes a point of giving her a warm embrace goodbye and kissing her hand.    Ruby smiles, then walks out the door heading in the direction of the El Parador

Kate had just told Conrad he didn’t have to stay with her any longer.  He laughs and say. "Ah, but I do have to stay. You forget, this is when and where I dine every day. Pedro has even saved me a space at my favorite table."   "Just don't fall asleep in your soup," Kate said with an attempt at a smile. "I'll be back down in a bit, the others are meeting here." 

She then went quickly up the stairs and into her teacher's rooms. "Professeur amie," she said, walking into the library and beginning to help separate the volumes. "Ginnie is safe, Jeff Mills is keeping watch over her. She didn't get a note. Mary Kelley did."   He replies, "Really? That's odd. You don't know her that well, why would Ringo threaten her?"  Kate replies, "Because he knows me too well. He knows I can't tolerate him murdering innocent people. If he only included my friends, we would be likely to band together and fight back. Which we are likely to do anyway." 

"The others will be here to make plans soon. We all went to gather what information we could. It sounded earlier like you wanted to be involved. Do you want me to let you know when they're here so you can plan with them?"   

He replies, "Dorita and I still need to get these books together. It looks as though we can spare over half of the Greek and Latin ones, which should help with the deception if that is what you wish to do. I still have mixed feelings, although in truth I can always bring Dorita and her family elsewhere if necessary. Just keep me informed of the plans and how you think I can help."  Kate answers, "I hope it won't be necessary. I think the others want to know if you were planning on going with them.   Ginnie also said she might need your help or Sonoma's this afternoon."





Ruby heads inside the El Parador and finds Kate and Conrad, with Jake walking in behind her. Jake spots Pedro and tells Ruby, "I'll be out in a moment."  Jake takes Pedro into the kitchen. "Listen Amigo, you must keep your wife where ever they are hiding her." Jake grabs Pedro’s arms just below the shoulders. "Her life is in danger. There is bad magic on a bullet that will be after her if she shows her face. Once we get that Johnny Ringo character and take his gun, then it is safe. If she shows her face you put it back where it was hiding." Jake shakes him once. "Understand? This is not the time for her to be the boss." 

"I need you to do two things for me. No one must know these notes are from me. Get someone to the Palace and deliver this short one to Mr. Van Horne."   He hands him a short note that says in red ink - _Parador Porch   "When he shows up outside on the porch, have someone sneak him the second one. Maybe Ricardo, the boy is good with his hands, or maybe Ginnie if she is around."_

The second note says in black ink: _ am in trouble. Johnny Ringo and the Cowboy Gang have it in for me and lots of folks around town. Gone to somewhere near the Last Ditch Mine, three miles northwest of Promise City to try and give him a sucker punch first. He's after some books. His favorite trick is to have his men invisible. They have loads of SPECIALLY ENHANCED rounds. Including one with my name on it. I hope to see you when I get back. I'll buy the bourbon if we can work it out. This one is bad my friend. Wish me luck.  _ Pedro agrees and Jake returns out to wait for the others.

Ruby quietly waits for Jake to return. She takes his hand while they wait for the others to arrive and at one point she leans to him and whispers in his ear, "We need to see Pierre again to pick up an item I left there, before we leave town." Jake nods in understanding. 

Nanuet and Minerva head upstairs in the Lucky Lady to his room. He gathers his bow and arrows, rifle, pistol, both knives, the magical powder from Kajika and all his ammunition. Nanuet then escorts Minerva to the Comstock house so that she may get whatever he needs. They then spend a few minutes walking the streets of the town looking for anything suspicious before returning to the El Parador.  Minerva and Nanuet arrive, with Chester behind them.

"Everybody is here?" He looks around and smiles. "Katherine, I am afraid we need you do prepare a candle again." She nods solemnly and prepares the candle.  Jake begins, "Did we figure out the numbers? I'll let Ruby tell you what she learned in a minute. I figured out what Ringo meant. We weren't taking him literally enough. He really does have bullets with names on them. Six bullets, stolen from Pierre that can hunt down the warm body whose name is on it." 

Jake’s smile doesn't waver as he relates what Pierre told him. "Nanuet my friend, to your earlier comment about Mr. Ringo. One doesn't go to all that trouble making ammunition like that and not use at least some of it. Books or not." He looks to Ruby. "Go ahead, tell them where the letters were delivered."

Ruby's mouth drops open and stays that way. No words come out of her mouth for a long moment as she realizes what Jake is saying. Suddenly her head spins to Jake and she blurts out, "You're not coming with us... you have to stay here... even better we have to have Mr. Gonzales take you or us away! You can't, you have to stay away from him and anyone else who got a letter too." Ruby's chest rises and falls rapidly with the excited words that pour from her mouth. "No way Jake, you're not doing it."

"Ruby honey," Jake says in soothing voice, "no decisions have been made yet." He says that and yet knows that he and his friends all around the room have made decisions of one kind or another in this matter already. "We all need to hear what you learned. Please, tell them what you know."

Ruby's face shows her obvious concern and anxiety. She starts biting her lip and pulling on her hair as she speaks. She takes a big breath in, "Well, I, uh, spoke to Eddie and he gave me the uh, route he took this morning to deliver the other letters.  He started at the Marshall's Office, then came here for Dorita's I guess, then to the Comstock House for Minerva's, then the Long Branch," she glances at Conrad, "Then to Jake at the Lucky Lady. After that over to the Tailor Shop, then the Palace where he gave one to Jane then finally back here again for Kate's." She looks back at Jake practically pained and looks to speak but says nothing.

While Ruby is talking, the impact of what Jake said penetrates the little group. To Jake Chester seems angry, but not as angry as Nanuet. Minerva is unreadable to him. Katherine seems to teeter from anger to fear, but when Ruby says that a letter has been delivered to the Long Branch Saloon Katherine's hand went to her mouth and gasped. Jake had also been watching Conrad Booth pretend to eat his lunch while watching their table. When Katherine reacted, Booth nearly leapt from his seat and was halfway to their table in one stride. 

"Katherine, does Conrad know about the letters in detail?" Jake asks. Her hand still on her mouth, she nods yes as Conrad arrives at her side. "Katherine, what is wrong?" Conrad Booth looks up to Jake angrily.  Jake meets his stair with a cool stare of his own, "We all just learned that one of the special delivery letters went to the Long Branch Saloon this morning. Did you know that?" 

Conrad is momentarily speechless, but quickly recovers. "No I did not. I should go and see about it." He looks down at Katherine and looks uncertain.  "I think you should." Jake says simply. "Please make it quick, we will wait for you. Chester can you go with him? Tell him about the names on the bullets on the way back."  Conrad looks to Katherine, who just nods yes. He and Chester leave quickly. 

Jake says, "I'm going to ask Pedro for something we can eat, it will be a long day and we will need our strength." I can't let them know just how afraid I really am, he thinks, I hope I can really eat something.  Conrad returns a short while later and says, "The letter was for Kate Higgins. It was a card that had written on it only the word Six."   Jake has a confused look on his face. "How does that add up?"

Ruby shakes her head. "I don't know how it adds up. There is something we don't know or more likely Ringo doesn't want to tell us." She wrenches her hands together under the table but stops that to pull on her hair. "What's the plan? Are we sending Nanuet out to scout?"

Jake seems to be thinking out loud. "Mitchell Berg, Jake Cook, Dorita Figueres, Minerva Florencia, Mary Kelly and Kate Higgins; what do they have in common? Do they have anything in common besides terrorizing the town? I wonder if Fisk has a hand in this too..." 

Ruby suggests, "Maybe each of those letters is really not meant for who got it, but one of us. Ringo's way of saying after the fact, ha... that was my plan and I succeeded." Ruby shudders before continuing. "Dorita's is for Sonoma, Berg's is for Chester, Higgins’s is for Conrad, Mary's is for Ginnie, Minerva's is for Nanuet and yours is for..." Ruby doesn't finish her thought. "It's the only other thing I can think of." 

Kate says, "That could be it. The only thought I had was that he might be trying to convince me by not only threatening people I care about, but the people they care about as well. And in doing that he threatens me with being completely alone. The Kelley's, the people here in the El Parador, those at the Long Branch, Ruby and Nanuet... those left behind would likely abandon me. I think Ringo's been watching me enough to know that I couldn't bear that.   But Ruby's thought makes more sense. He must have known I'd come running to all of you, and it hurts all of very personally." 

Jake starts talking fast. "Do we know who owns the Last Ditch Mine? Maybe they can tell us the layout. His note says it should be deserted, so he's not sure. I wonder if some of us could go looking like miners making a Saturday delivery of equipment or something. How else do we get there? Nanuet is probably right he should scout ahead but we need to get everyone there right behind him. Damn I wish we could do something about his invisible folks. Is there a way that Gonzalez could get us there?" 

Jake stops for a breath, "We are not even sure that Ringo will be there, he is likely to be in town and just have lackeys there. But we need to know that, stop them and find out how Ringo would know whether he got the books or not. Maybe he doesn't even care if he gets them or not for what he has planned for tonight. We don't have much time and if we go, we need to not give them time to react." Jake looks down at his feet for only a second before looking back up. "I think we should go anyway. What do you think and who is coming?" While Jake listens to his friends respond, a little part of him is quietly whispering, If you can get back from the mine in one piece Ringo will be waiting in Promise City for you.

Ruby turns and forgetting the others, she stares Jake in the eyes, "Baby, you already know whatever fool plan we come up with, I'm going with you. Don't go where the other can't follow, right?" She gives him a small scared smile.

Nanuet states, "Well do all the people who received the actual letters understand what we think is going on? They all deserve to know. We have to decide if we are going to try and deliver fake books and then ambush the ambush so to speak or if we are going to try and burn the books and draw him out. I still think scouting with Maska is a worthy idea. Also it is not a bad idea to check out the layout of the mine if we can find the owners, but we have little time so if we do that is has to be quick. 

Do we think the numbers have anything to do with the order that Ringo wishes to go after people? If so, who got one and two?  Let’s make sure they are as safe as possible. I know nobody is truly safe right now but we can minimize their risk. So what do we think? Burn the books and try and draw him out or deliver the books in an ambush?"

Kate interjects, "I didn't say anything to Mary Kelley. Conrad, did you tell Kate Higgins?”  He replies, "No, I wanted to get back here. She has a curious nature though so I'm sure she will ask me when she sees me next. I'll need to know what to tell her."  Despite the others at the table, Kate reached over and took his hand. "I know. I wish I knew what it was. Do you think she can handle knowing what's really going on?"

"To tell anyone the whole truth reveals secrets that could cost folks here their lives. Tell anyone outside this circle with a number simply that the Cowboy Gang is blackmailing the town and they are at risk of being killed." Jake looks at Chester, "That is all Berg knows right?"   "Chester looks a bit uneasy. "That's all he knows. I didn't say who else got them, just that others have.” 

Kate then says, “Number one is Mitchell Berg, and number two is Jake. Neither of whom is in a particularly safe position, nor are they likely to agree to hide.  Jake we might be able to find out where exactly Ringo is. My teacher used a spell once to locate someone, he might able to do it for Ringo."  

Jake looks stunned. "If that was true Katherine, why didn't we hunt down Ringo a week ago? You can ask him, I'm still going to make plans assuming that is not possible."   She replies,  "We didn't hunt him down because it's not that specific. I meant only that we can get an idea if he is in town or not. Also, we needed something of his. I've had the books to long for them to count, but these notes have been in his hands probably within the last twenty-four hours. They might work."

Minerva has been quiet up to this point, too angry to trust her voice. She was not afraid of catching a bullet with her name on it if dying would keep her friends safe and rid this town of such an evil bully as Johnny Ringo and his gang. But as suggestions were tossed on the table, her fear that her friends would act on their emotions and come to harm grew. 

She would speak up even though she new that it might draw their anger. "It is not wise to run off on our own Nanuet and as Ruby has pointed out we should not go where others cannot follow, because they will. I will.  I would not have you captured again or risk the lose of your life if there is another way. Must you accompany Maska on this scouting mission? Can she not communicate with you from a distance also?   I will send Luna to the Mine. Although I do not know if I can speak to her from such a distance, she can fly and will return swiftly with information.

Chester says, “I'm not too keen on keeping back to the Marshall who else got these notes. But I realize that telling others about out special talents is no good either."   "Well, tell him who got them but don't let slip about what is special about the books." Jake sighs. "Maybe get him to see who follows us? Whatever you do, make it quick."

"Nanuet," Jakes says, "to answer your question I think we plan on both. We try to ambush the ambushers and if that does not work we attract attention. Katherine or somebody who they will believe is Katherine takes the books to outside the mine. If she goes alone, the trunks are too heavy for her to unload. She can't return without the wagon so it needs to be unloaded. People could hide in the wagon, crates or invisible. The books are loaded with dynamite, and maybe some alcohol to make starting the fuses easier. I'll leave that to our demolition expert. That Katherine will have to play it by ear and draw them out if we can't or don't assault the mine. 

Nanuet takes Maska and someone else who can be reasonably quiet with him and attempts to get there and scout it out before the wagon arrives. That could be me or Ruby, but she might need to be somewhere else. I don't know if anyone else can be stealthy enough. The wagon is a distraction. Nanuet can then spring an ambush or support the wagon folks. If we don't see anyone we'll need to examine the mine. If nothing is there then we can just trap the books and come back, hoping that Ringo didn't fool me into doing this for his own purposes." Jake looks around again at his friends. "Now, each one of you can help me improve that plan, or tell me I am a lunatic and abandon it. Who can we count on?"

Booth interjects "Hold on, am I missing something? This man has threatened the life of the Marshall? Why don't we just letting him take charge of this situation? That is what the town pays him for."  Jake says, "We could wait until five O'clock and watch the results of bullet number one. Unfortunately, that would be the Marshall, and even more unfortunately I am number two." Jake shrugs. "I have no confidence that the law can handle this by themselves or that we'll all be alive when they do. I'm either fighting the Cowboys or leaving town. You don't have to involve yourself Conrad, I only want volunteers."

Conrad says, "I'm no hero. I put my life on the line last Monday to save Katherine's and wouldn't hesitate to do so again. But I don't plan to go looking for trouble either.  _How brave_, Ruby thinks. She interjects, "You may not want trouble, Conrad, but trouble's coming to you whether you wish it or not." 

Conrad says, “Hold on, I may be able to help you though. You referenced the Last Ditch Mine. Several of that mine's dwarven miners have dined here before. Why don't I go grab Pedro and Estaban, we could try to locate one or more of them for you. We'll start with crowds at that group of traveling merchants."  Jake says, "Good, hurry." 

Ruby says, "I'll go as Kate, take the wagon full of books. Don't put anyone on the wagon, that's too dangerous.  But people can find the best spots they can around the area. Jake and Nanuet go, possibly invisible. If Katherine insists on going she will be invisible too." She adds, "Let's just get this over with." Whatever it may be...  Jake says, "Inside the wagon may be the safest way to get them there. If they are hidden or invisible they can get off just before stopping. Who else besides Nanuet, you or me could be quiet enough or hide well enough? Unless they can arrive out of thin air."

Ruby states, "There are going to be eyes on that wagon from the minute it leaves here. Even you or I would have hard time jumping off unseen. No, invisible people maybe, the others have to ride far behind or if you're hinting at a trip on the Gonzales express you'll have to ask him. But I'd HATE to use that up, it's our only way of getting out of here if things get too crazy."

"Chester has a potion that can make him invisible. What does the potion that our invisible dynamite friend donate do? Maybe the same? Perhaps Gonzalez can make whoever else we need invisible that way, so you can save your, um, special abilities?"   Jake turns to Kate and says, "Katherine you need to coach me on this, uh, stuff. In the future, if you have tools and need things for them to work tell me. Sometimes I can be very clever with mundane things. See what you can do quickly."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 218, “The Dwarven Miners “, Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 12:30 P.M.*

Jake looks at his pocket watch. "Nanuet and I are going to have to leave soon. It will take us longer to get there. Also, the books need to get loaded. We should have Jeff Mills and whoever else is left behind watch and see if we are followed. Maybe even send some law folks after whoever follows us." 

Chester speaks up, "You forget, scouting used to be my job. I'm better at not being heard than keeping out of sight, though." And so is Nanuet, thinks Jake. Damn. "All right Chester, maybe it is better if you and Nanuet are the scouts."  Jake turns to Nanuet. "After wearing those white man suits, you still remember how to use your bow, Indian? I hope so, it might get us a Cowboy quiet like."   "Just like riding a horse, once you learn you never forget.  I have these also" Nanuet says, pointing to the pair of knives "they come in handy too."

Regarding the potion Ruby says, "I have no idea. Why do you keep asking me like I know something? I tried pouring a drop on the newspaper, nothing happened. But there was that dagger... I, or someone, should hold onto that. And yes, Gonzales can do that if he has it memorized, that's a good idea."  Jake says, "Keep the knife for yourself if you'll use it, otherwise give it to Nanuet.  It was pretty big I thought." 

Upstairs, Kate found Mr. Gonzales and Dorita piling up books.  "I'm sorry to disturb you again, but I just thought of something that might be able to help us.  That spell you used to find President de Sucre.  Could we use that to find Ringo?”    He says "I could try, but am at a disadvantage having never actually seen Ringo before.  With Sucre we at least had a photograph."  Kate suggests, "I know what he looks like.  Could you see him the way you saw my home in Boston?  Look into my thoughts and pull the picture out of them?"

"I can try" Gonzales states.   Kate gives him the notes to examine and use as part of the spell.  He then casts the Detect Thoughts spell telling her to focus only upon Ringo.   Gonzales He gets the reflecting pool ready and casts the spells.   Nothing is apparent after several minutes.  Gonzales stops the attempt and says, "I'm sorry, it is not working."

"It's alright.  Thank you for trying.  They're downstairs now trying to work out what to do.  You may be called on for some invisibility."  Kate paused.   "Is Ruby right?  Is it too risky for me to go with them?  If we're using those scrolls, I could be caught in a place where magic won't work, and the baby would be vulnerable.  And of course, no amount of protection will help him if I...  If I don't come back."

Gonzales says, "I do not know.  It might be riskier for you to stay in town today.   You might actually be safe as long as you give him what he wants.  He has threatened your friends and not you yourself."   She replies, "I'm afraid we're past the point where Ringo gets what he wants.  We'll take books to the mine, but Ringo won't live to enjoy them."

Gonzales and Dorita move the books from his mansion into the bed in his El Parador bedroom.  He says, "Send up Pedro and Estaban and we'll get this pile of Greek and Latin texts downstairs to put on top.   Let me know what else I can do to help."   "I will."  Kate walked over and hugged her teacher tight.  "Thank you for everything," she said simply before she turned and left the room. 

Downstairs she found Pedro and asked him to make sure Ricardo saw Ginnie when she came in for her lunch route, sent he and Estaban upstairs, then rejoined the others at the table.  She gave Conrad a small smile and turned her attention to the conversation.

Katherine comes back down stairs.  "It didn't work.  My teacher hasn't seen Ringo himself, so he had only my memories to go by, and I suspect Ringo might be using something to prevent magical location.   I know you're in a hurry to go, but give me a little time.  Jeff is with Ginnie and she is trying to find out what the children around town and the people on her lunch route have seen.  She may find out something that can help us.  She wanted me to give her until 1:30."  Jake sighs heavily and nods.  "All right, but we need to get everything finished by 1:30.  We are cutting this way too close."

Conrad and Estaban return ten minutes after they had left (noonish) accompanied by a pair of dwarves.  One dwarf is wearing denim overalls, a plaid work shirt and boots.  The other is older and wearing  on old suit jacket over a cotton shirt with wool pants and boots.   

Conrad tells Jake "Mr. Cook, I would like to introduce you to Vidkan Gerhardsen (gesturing to the older man) and Bjorn Kviteseid.   Vidkan is the Last Ditch Mine's co-owner and work foreman.  He knows it best but only speaks Norwegian, German and Dwarven, so I brought his worker Bjorn along as well as he is also fluent in English."

Jake stands and shakes hands with both men. "Thanks Conrad, and gentlemen, pleasure to meet you." He gestures for them to have a seat at the crowded table. "So, what can you tell us about your mine? Any information, especially about the layout and the land surrounding would be appreciated."

Vidkan talks while Bjorn translates.   The Last Ditch mine is along the eastern slope of the tallest of a series of hills three-and-one-quarter miles northwest of Promise City.  Vidkan and his partner own a jagged hill that rises nearly straight up for 200 feet and is approximately 300 to 500 feet in diameter.   It is surrounded by several smaller hills that are roughly 100 to 200 feet in diameter and vary from 50 to 150 feet in height. 

The mine itself has two tunnels dug into the hill which connect further in.  There are four working shafts going down to different tunnel levels below at depths of approximately 40, 80, 120 and 160 feet below the surface.   They had also drilled a fifth shaft planned for a depth of 200 feet but struck water at 185 feet down instead.   

The mine has rails and handcars, plus one steam powered boring drill used to dig the initial tunnels and shafts.    He says that his crew of eight have been digging for fourteen months now and only recently had extracted enough silver and a smattering of gold to recoup their investment to date in labor and equipment.

Ruby asks, "Is there anyone at the mine today?"   Bjorn replies, "No, we closed the mine up at noontime yesterday so that everybody could come to town and enjoy the festival.  We're all staying in a large cabin tent on the hills just east of town.   We're a protective bunch.  We locked the doors to both tunnels and the tool shed nice and tight to keep any intruders out."

"That's good to hear. We certainly appreciate you sharing your information with us. Is there anything else you think we need to know?" Ruby gives them a dazzling smile and leans forward on the table just a tiny bit.  Bjorn translates.   Vidkan says something quickly and loudly which the younger dwarf translates as "He wants to know who is trespassing at our mine and when we can go get our crew to stop them."

Jake grins.  "They are known as the Cowboy Gang.  They are murderers, thieves and worse.  We are hoping to surprise them but I don't know.  I wish I could get you and your folks there secretly.  We have our own score to settle with them, involving blackmail and attempted murder.  There is certainly going to be gunfire today, and likely a lot of blood will flow.  We are hoping it is theirs.  I don't think they are after your mine, but I don't know."  Jake pauses.  "I can't keep you off your property.  We'll be leaving around 1:30 or so...." 

"I am going also" Minerva says. "I can shoot a gun and heal if necessary. Tell me what you wish me to do and I shall do it."   Nanuet exclaims, "You have to stay safe!  I know you want to help, but I can't do my job and worry about your safety as well.  What about the festival, aren't you  needed for that too?"   Nanuet begins jabbering nonsense, talking over himself as he paces excitedly back and forth.   "But then again if you are in town... safety in numbers... just started to believe in love again... that bastard!"

Jake listens to Nanuet arguing with himself about Minerva.  Do I sound like that?  He watches for Van Horne out front.  I didn't think I'd be here this long, maybe I'll be able to catch him.  Jake tries to keep an eye on Ruby and keep her relaxed.  "We'll be alright.  Looks like Chet wants to go with Nanuet, so you are stuck with me.  If we can get Sonoma or Gonzalez to make us invisible, Minerva and I can ride in the wagon in back and drop out near the mine.  Then you are the show darling.  Be helpless Katherine and see what happens.  We'll play it by ear and the last resort is to threaten to burn the books.  If we think we can take whoever we see, then we'll act.  Though it will probably be Chet and the Indian who act first.  Otherwise we'll follow your lead."  Jake smiles.  "I'll be right there."

"Thanks baby." Ruby smiles back but is only comforted slightly. "You do know this is a setup, right? Probably just to get us out of town. And you do realize that if gunfire erupts poor little Katherine and her books are going to be the first one they shoot at."   "That is possible."  He smirks at her.  "Why don't I play Katherine and drink one of Dorita's teas for the voice trick.  Won't they be surprised when a real gun slinger fires back.  Besides, it's my turn to get shot."
Ruby doesn't smile back at Jake. "No, I couldn't watch you get shot. You have to be somewhere close so if they shoot at me you can shoot them back." 

"So when do Chester and I get to go out there and get this thing started?  The quicker we act the better.  Just standing around is going to give them more time to prepare for us.  Ringo and his magic could be listening in on us right now for all we know."    Jake points to the candle still burning on the table they are at and shrugs.  Jake then replies, "I know, I'm antsy too.  Katherine thinks that Ginnie may be learning something useful.  As soon as she is back or at 1:30 you two are out of here." 

Nanuet looks over at Chester.  "You ready?  You still got a potion of invisibility?  That will certainly be useful.  So do we go now or do we help you load the books?  What kinds of signals do we use to let you know we are in trouble or that everything is OK?  Should we scout and then meet up with you or just stay in position there?  The latter I am guessing."

Jake states, "Someone else will take care of the books.  If Chet is going to talk to Berg, he should do it right now.  You two are the scouts, you tell us the signals.  If we hear gunfire we'll know things aren't OK."  Jake grins at him.  "Learn what you can and get in the best position to ambush the ambushers as you said.  We might start something at the wagon, but it will likely be you two who start the assault.  I am hoping they will be focused on the wagon and you can have some surprise.  I don't know what in Hades to make of those dwarves, but we are not in a position to refuse help."

Nanuet says, "I agree the Dwarves help could prove invaluable.  We will wait for Ginnie to return.  Chester, if you want company going to talk to Berg I will accompany you.  As far as the signals go, gunfire will be a sure sign of trouble as we will try to dispatch as many of the enemy as we can silently.  If you hear my war cry then you will know it is time to start the action, but not necessarily that things have gone bad.  I will send Maska to you if you need to leave the area and I am unable to get to you."  

"Agreed."  Jake says to Nanuet.  Chester nods in agreement at the signals. "Sounds good to me. If Ringo thinks there's an Apache war party after him, that's good too. Let's go see Berg. If this is a feint to get us out of town, then the other Marshals need to stay here. Jake, what should I tell him? I don't like leaving him in the dark, especially since his life is on the line, too."

Minerva argues with Nanuet. " I am going. We need as much firepower as we can get if we are to subdue the cowboys. You need me there. If someone is gravely injured it will take the two of us to use your  necklace to save them. We are in this together mi amor" she says placing her hand on the side of his face and looking into his eyes.  She turns to the rest of the group  "Opening Ceremonies begin at 1:00.  I should be on hand to avert suspicion but I'll make my part short and be back here before 1:30.  I'll go back to my room to be sure that I have everything that I need for this.  I do have two rounds of that special pistol ammunition as well as 2 rounds of it for my rifle I hope that is enough. I may be able to use this today after all" she laughs mirthlessly and pats her parasol which disguises her rapier. "It could come in handy if we need to quiet someone."  Nanuet says, "I can not argue with you as your name is on one of those letters.  Someone must go with you though to the ceremony, you can't go alone."

Ruby states, "I have to pick up a couple more things before we leave. Anything else I need to know right now?"   Ruby excuses herself then runs back to the Lucky Lady with her pack.  

Kate says, "I won't be able to take care of the children's games this afternoon, obviously.  But I had a couple people ready to help me.  I'll send some notes and hope they won't be angry that I am leaving them to do this for me."   Kate went upstairs and dashed off one not to Meghan O'Hara, and another Sandra Wainwright.  She said only that she had a personal emergency, and that she would make it up to them somehow.  She still wasn't sure if she should go with the others or not.  For the moment, she left the riding clothes in the closet and went back downstairs. 

Ginnie arrives back at the El Parador a few minutes later looking for Kate.   Kate let out a relieved breath and hurried over to her girl.  "Has everything gone alright?"   Ginnie replies, "Yes.   Ringo was seen in Tombstone last night while several of his Galeyville Associates were here in Promise City last night at the Billiard Hall.   Their horses were at the Papago Cash Store's corral this morning but are gone now."  

Kate replies, "So they may have gone to the mine.  Thank you Ginnie.  I want you to be careful this afternoon.  I'd feel much better if you'd just stay here, but if you insist on being out, be in and upstairs with Mr. Gonzales before five.  Is there anything else you learned?"   Ginnie looks up at her and says, "Yes Ma'am Kate, but that ring will solve that other problem that's been bothering you.  When your body starts to...change...you will just need to wear this new 'Kate' ring while in public as people will see you as you are now."

Kate says, "Why, I.... I had never thought of such a thing.  It might work.  But then I would have to explain the new addition to our family somehow.  Thank you, Ginnie.  I'll think on it."  She gave Ginnie a genuine smile, glad to hear her say "Ma'am Kate," again instead of calling her Mrs. Kale.

Ruby picks up every potion she has and delicately wraps them in a shawl and puts them in her bag. She slips the scroll inside her bodice. She takes the magical dagger and slips it between her skin and the leather strap that holds her gun on. 

After her gear is all gathered she heads to Pierre to get the rod.  Pierre has the rod ready, disguised to resemble the old-style shotgun.  He tells Ruby "This should hold up to close inspection to folks unless you happen to be around an old-timer who had a single-shot Loomis before.  Of course, you'll have to still grip the rod with both hands to use it, so that'll give away the secret, but they'd figure that out soon enough when the shot was fired anyway."

"Thank you Pierre!" Ruby can't resist the only good news of the day so far, so she plants a wet kiss on his cheek. "Thank you thank you thank you!" She uses the strap and slings the "gun" over her shoulder. She heads back to the Cantina. 

Once there she helps move the books set aside by Gonzales and Dorita. They place them in the cart over the dummy books Jake had acquired. She apologizes to Gonzales, "I am sorry about earlier, with the whole spell thing. I'm just so nervous something will happen to one of my friends, or Jake. I just couldn't bare something terrible happening to one of them."

Gonzales says, "I understand and while I haven't had a chance to teach you that spell yet during the last half-hour I was able to transcribe one onto a scroll for you.   You could cast it upon either yourself or somebody else and you or they would be able to detect any invisible people or objects for up to the next three-quarters of an hour."

Ruby hugs Gonzales tightly. "Thank you," she whispers into ear before letting go. Then she pulls away. "I don't want to admit how scared I am to any of them. I'm not used to feeling scared of losing something.   I'm going to need you to turn me into Kate when we're ready. Plus if you could, I think we need some people turned invisible or possibly even teleported there. Can you help with any of that?"

Gonzales has Ruby accompany him into his workshop where he gets the "Tex" ring.   He says, "I have the ability to add clothing to the illusion but it would probably be better this time if I don't, as you may need to also be her later today when different clothing could be required.   You'll be able to borrow whatever you need to wear from her anyway.  You may want to get the clothing before using the ring, as your attire will not exactly fit her frame.   Now, think of some phrases to use as the change incantations on and off.  Something easy to remember but that you won't say accidentally in conversation."

She suggests, "How about 'I hate bourbon' and 'I love Johnny Ringo,' " Ruby snickers. "You never hear me say either of those things. Unless you want something anyone wouldn't say but then how am I supposed to know what that is?"   He answers, "The 'I hate bourbon' would work, but it is best not to include Ringo's name as part of it, his name tends to attract attention.  How about 'I love Milk', that strikes me as about as likely."   A smile comes to Ruby's face. "That's fine, it works." 

Gonzales adds, "I only studied one Invisibility today but could provide that.   As for the teleportation, I only have two, enough to get somewhere and back.  I'd rather hold off on using those if I could as we may need them later for an emergency."   She replies, "Good thinking. We might need to escape later.   I'll go find Kate and get some clothes from her." Ruby hurries out of the room and checks downstairs to find Kate.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 219, “Off to the Last Ditch Mine“, Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 1:00 P.M.*

Chester and Nanuet reach the Marshall's Office. Berg is talking to Eduardo, making sure he's OK for duty.  Chester says, "We're heading out now. You all should keep your eyes peeled for strange activity. I heard the Cowboys can hide almost in plain sight. If I don't make it back, let me say now that it's been an honor."  Nanuet looks to Chester, "You about ready? You and I have some hunting to do."   

Ruby finds Kate talking with Ginnie.  Kate turned around and gave her a half smile, then filled her in on what Ginnie had just told her.   Ruby nods with the information from the girl before tussling Ginnie's hair. "What an ingenious kid," she smiles.   She turns to Kate, "I need some clothes. Preferably your leather getup so I have some movement."

"I might....  Ah, alright Ruby.  I suppose that does make sense.  Ringo probably knows what I'd wear when I might be expecting trouble.  I suppose I could wear my old riding clothes, although they won't hide the spells effect."   Kate took Ruby upstairs and pulled the leather clothing out of the closet.  "It will be strange to be able to stare at myself.  You'll have to watch the way you walk," she said, trying for light.  "I could never get my hips going quite the way you do."

"As for you Kate, you don't need these clothes because unless you're going to insist on being completely foolish you're not coming." Ruby says while looking at the leathers. "Unless..." she ponders for a moment, "You can't be seen. You're invisible. That could work.  As for the hips, well, you'll just have to watch and learn," Ruby laughs.

Kate says, "That's the only way I would consider going, Ruby.  I would need to be invisible, and I couldn't do anything that would be an attack.  But I think I can help.  I can do the dispel, and there are some spells that can cause trouble without being physically harmful."   Ruby replies, "Yes, you can help but even being invisible you can get hurt. Don't forget they have heat seeking bullets. I think you're crazy for even thinking about it."   Kate replies, "I think I've been crazy for a long time now." 

Ruby picks up the outfit. "I'm going to bring this upstairs. It's almost time to get going. I'll meet you downstairs" She drops the outfit off in Mr. Gonzales room then goes back to the main room, waiting for everyone to meet up so they can get going.   After Ruby left Kate dressed in her old, eastern riding clothes and went back downstairs to wait for the others.  Minerva rushes back to the Comstock House to pick up any weapons that she owns and returns to the El Parador. 

Nanuet and Chester make their way back to the El Parador. "We're going to be off. Good hunting to all," Nanuet says. Minerva wraps her arms around Nanuet. "Be careful mi amor. May the gods watch over you" she says to Nanuet before he heads out the door with Chester.  Ruby motions them outside. 

Once out in the stables they check to make sure they are alone. Ruby kisses each of them on the cheek. "I don't need to tell both of you to be careful." Ruby starts her incantation as Chester quaffs his potion. Chester and Nanuet both fade at the same time. "Good luck," she says, not knowing if they are still there to hear her or not.   

"You know us." Chester smiles reassuringly. The smile fades. "I don't need to tell you either, but I will. Be careful. This is a very risky deal. OK?" Before he drinks his potion, Chester checks to make sure his rifle has one normal round, the two hold person rounds, and then 4 normal rounds loaded. His Remington has the two magic bullets loaded as the second and third rounds in the cylinder along with 4 normal bullets. His Colt is fully loaded this time.   Nanuet mentally calls to Maska to meet him outside town. The two men travel across the land as quickly as they can, using the best route given by the dwarves, towards the Mine. 

Minerva says, "Senor Jake could you accompany me to the opening Ceremony? I promise it will be Very brief." "Let's go" Jake says tipping his hat and motioning to the door. The two head over to the stage where the Ceremony is to be held.   Before Ruby could even speak to Jake he was out the door. "Where the hell is he going?" Ruby returns and says to Kate.   Kate replies, "She has to make an appearance at the festival.  Probably he's going with her to make sure she isn't alone.  We can go as soon as they're back. 

She sighs and looks around the room. "Ok, that candle is still going, good. It's getting crowded in here." She motions Kate closer anyway. "Mr. G. has one invisibility. Chester has a potion for himself. I can do two.  That leaves you, Minerva, Nanuet and Jake, we're one short. Jake will be with me on the wagon, I guess. You should stay with Minerva. I'm not sure who should be invisible. We need to figure it out fast."   Kate says, We're one invisibility short....  It would make the most sense to have Jake with "Katherine" but one of those special rounds is waiting for him.  I think Minerva should get one and Nanuet, they are healers and we need them up." 

The two dwarves who visited earlier arrive accompanied by six others - three humans and three more dwarves.    They each have either a handgun or rifle.  Bjorn says, "We're all set to help you."   Kate says, "Glad to have you. We're going to need a lot of help. Nanuet and Deputy Martin have already set out."  Ruby looks up, startled. "That's great. Have a seat, we'll tell you the plan." She describes how they are going to try to ambush their ambushers with the wagon as a distraction. "Perhaps our priestess can accompany you. You come a little after the wagon. The wagon is sure to be followed. If you could find out if anyone is following that would be great."

Kate smiled suddenly.  "They are going to have plenty to worry about without trying to find me.  I think it will be alright.  I'll stay as out of the way as possible.  As soon as Jake and Miss Florencia are back, we go."



As Minerva and Jake head towards the town stage a stagecoach pulls up alongside it.   The driver opens up the door and four middle-aged male Priests of the Roman/Greek church step out accompanied by Mrs. Rebecca King.   Based upon their attire it appears that one is an Arch-Bishop and another is a Bishop, the other two probably being an assistant to each of them.   The men move towards the stage.   "Meirde" Minerva hisses. She plasters a smile on her face and strides toward the stage.  "Buenas Dias your Excellency’s" She says with a curtsy.

Mrs. King says, "Gentlemen, this is the Priestess Minerva Florencia who I've told you about."   The one in the fanciest robe introduces himself as Arch-Bishop Dimitrios Tsaldaris of the Philadelphia Church.   The other one introduces himself as Bishop Costas Papandraus, Deputy Administrator of the Church in the Arizona, New Mexico, Wyoming and Utah Territories.

"Buenas Dias, Senora King." she nods and turns back to the Bishops. "I am honored that you are able to join us as we pay tribute to Dionysus your Excellency’s.. I would be honored to meet with you tomorrow." she smiles. But you must excuse me as  we are running a bit late and I must begin the opening Ceremony. It would not do to anger the god." she says and moves toward the podium.   As Minerva runs off Jake tips his hat to the two clergy, "Pleased to meet  you.  I used to listen to your sermons back home in Philadelphia as a youngster before I came west.  Enjoy yourself."  Jake follows after Minerva.

Minerva says to the assembled crowd, "Ladies and Gentlemen, Children of the gods and all good People of Promise City and guests who have joined us this day, I bid you WELCOME and much Prosperity.  It is spring a time of new beginnings a time to celebrate the god Dionysus so that he may make our crops bountiful and make our livestock multiply. I will not require you to spend hours in prayer giving him praise, as Dionysus is a god of action who would much prefer that we show him our thanks. All that is required of you this day is to have a great time and give him thanks in doing so! Let the Festival Begin!" 

The crowd cheers loudly and Minerva rushes into the crowd to find Jake.   Once Minerva leaves the stage the priests climb up to it and begin to make speeches as well, praising the Gods and the town's devotion to them.   "Minerva, over here."  Jake says.  "Let's go." 

They arrive at El Parador and Jake finds Jeff Mills.  "Be careful, but see if you can watch who follows us.  Or maybe even stop them.  These guys have loads of nasty special rounds, don't get shot at.  I'll see you later."    Ruby says, "Jake gets one, and you." She shakes her head. "I already told you what I think about you coming," Ruby says with an edge in her voice. "Minerva will have to be seen. You ride with her on her horse with the dwarves. Go get ready," she says in a bossy tone. "I'm going to get ready too. We can't be seen together and I need to leave first with the wagon." 

Ruby heads upstairs to Mr. Gonzales room.   Jake just catches a glimpse of Ruby running up the stairs.   Once upstairs in Gonzales room Ruby takes care to take off her hair clip, and all her magical items and backpack.  She asks, "What do I have to do?"  He replies, "Just put on the ring and say the incantation, you'll become a perfect Kate.  Then you'll have to change clothes."  "Alright. I think they'll need you downstairs to make Kate invisible, after I leave."  Ruby puts the ring on her finger and says, "I hate bourbon." 

And Ruby becomes Kate's twin.   Gonzales has spent so much time with Kate that the image placed upon the ring is perfect.  She looks rather strange though wearing Ruby's clothing.  After turning into Kate she quickly holds her own dress up so it doesn't fall off. "Ugh, I feel like a midget," she laughs. She trips as she makes her way over to Kate's leather outfit. She takes it into a private room and changes. 

Emerging as Kate she quickly hurries over to her belongings. She tucks the scrolls into back of her pants and places the dagger in her boot. She carefully pins her hair up with her own 'hairclip'. "There." She sighs, "Wish me luck professor amie," and kisses his cheek before heading down the stairs.   She sticks close to the wall and times her exit to the outside when the least amount of people are looking in her direction. She waits in the stables for Jake to show up.

Kate sighed.  She hated the idea of Ruby thinking less of her, but there were no good choices here.  Something told her it would be alright.  She went upstairs and clipped her hair back with the jeweled clip that made her turn into Madeline.  If the invisibility failed for some reason, she could change her identity.  She made sure she had the scroll tucked in a book in her pocked, and Tom's pistol with twelve extra bullets.  She also had the slim want of Magic Missiles in her hand. 

Back downstairs she found Ricardo and asked him to take the bag of equipment and notes to Mrs. O'Hara.  After he ran off, she stopped by where Conrad had sat down after he brought in the Dwarves.  "I expect to see you at the Ball tonight, good luck with the fencing," she said quietly.

"Minerva," Jake calls and flips her a coin, "my first donation to your church."  In her hand is a shiny silver dollar.  "Wish me luck, Senorita, from the gods."   "May Hermes continue to show you his favor Senor." Minerva says solemnly and tucks the coin in her pocket.   When Jake and Minerva came in, Kate walked up to them and said, "I have to go back upstairs, we can't have two Kate's down here.  I'll go with the dwarves.  Come upstairs and get me when you're ready."  "Good Luck Senorita, you and Katherine have the dwarven reserves.  Not to close, not to far back.  Godspeed, to you ladies."  

Kate says, "Alright, I'm going to go disappear.  I'll be back down in a minute.  I'll touch your shoulder when I'm here and go with you."   She went upstairs to see her teacher.  "I need to be invisible, Professeur amie."  Mr. Gonzales made quick work of the spell, Kate thanked him and went back downstairs to touch Miss Florencia's shoulder.  "Ready whenever you are."

Minerva startles when invisible Kate touches her shoulder. "By the gods, Katherine, that’s some trick!" she whispers. Minerva leads the way and introduces herself to the dwarves, not mentioning that Katherine is with her.  "Buenas Dias Senores, Your assistance is most appreciated. Please be careful these are dangerous men. It is almost time to be on our way." She tells them to get ready steps outside to pack her horse.

Jake tips his hat and takes the back way to the barn.  Jake notices Cornelius Van Horne walking up to the porch of the El Parador.   Ricardo heads out to pass him the note.   Jake waits for him to read the note and then walks out to the street and glares at Van Horne.  "Excuse me sir, I need a word with you."   Jake then says, "You don't need to be a MIND READER to know how I feel about what you do at the saloons here in town.  Do you understand me?"  Jake points menacingly at his chest and waits for some reaction from him.

Van Horne nods and says in his Georgian accent "Sir, the owner of this establishment has made it clear that I am not welcome inside.  I never go places where I am not welcome."  "Just so we are clear," Jake says slowly and menacingly.  Meanwhile Jake thinks all the details of what is happening as succinctly as he can.  He ends by thinking “I don't have any more time.  Luck be with you, friend.  Wish me the same..”  Jake then says aloud, "Well then, Enjoy the rest of your stay in Promise City, sir."  

Van Horne replies, "And you too Mr. Cooke, and a lucky day to you.  Perhaps our paths will cross again later this day.  I will look for you in my travels.   Oh, and could you do me one favor sir?"  Jake asks, "What favor would that be sir?"   

He replies, "I picked up a piece of jewelry for that young lady I had a drink with last time, Ruby West, I believe she works at your saloon.   It may be a while until I can get by there so I would appreciate it if you would give this to her when you see her.  Hold it carefully until then, it is rather valuable."   He reaches behind his neck and unfastens a gold chain with a  gold silver-dollar sized coin attached and in the center of the coin in a green stone that appears to be an emerald.   
As he hands it to Jake he whispers "Say 'Thirsty' to turn it on, three charges left today."  "You are mighty generous with the ladies, sir.  I'm sure she'll appreciate the gesture."  Jake nods to him and heads off quickly.

When Jake arrives at the barn he finds ‘Kate‘, biting her lip and pulling on her hair.   "Even as Katherine you are Ruby."  Jake laughs.   "Ready?"   "I am? I have no idea how that could be... I feel like stuffing some napkins in here," she says while adjusting the chest area of her leather bodice. "Anyway, are you ready to not be seen..."   Jake closes his eyes and quickly touches all his weapons.  "Yes.  Your sure this change is temporary?  I mean, I'd still love you but it would be a shame to do without all that talent."

"Don't worry, I still have all my talents..." she says and squeezes Jake's butt. "Yes, it's temporary. If not this will be one pissed off red head.   "You know," Jakes voice sounds in front of her as Ruby feels some hands on her hips, "Katherine seems a lot more boney than my lovely Miss West."  She feels the hands move up to her waist and ribs. "Definitely a lack of proper curves here..." 

Ruby smiles and reaches her hands out, feeling for Jake, "I guess that's why you love me and not her then, huh?" Suddenly she pulls herself back. "Don't make me have to yell at you for feeling up Katherine Kale!"   She no longer feels the hands on her Katherine form.  The she hears Jake chuckling before he whispers, "I was just curious.  Go ahead and tell me YOU didn't, ahem, feel for the differences."  He chuckles some more.  "I'll wait for my Ruby to come back..." 

Ruby giggles. "Yes, I did. It's too weird. Katherine's pretty enough but...I happen to like my red hair and my long legs and my breasts and my curves."  "I'm rather fond of them myself.  I'll look forward to them returning."   Ruby smiles again, "Well, I guess now would be a good time to get all your urges to kiss Kate out of your system..."   He chuckles again.  "I had no urges to kiss Katherine.  I have to admit it feels strange kissing you with her lips." 

Ruby giggles again. "Alright, that was your last chance. Come on, let's get going now..." Ruby casts the invisibility spell on Jake.  "One more thing. I have a scroll from Mr. Gonzales. To make someone, you or I, be able to see things that can't be seen for almost an hour. I think better on you, what do you think?"   Jake says, "Let's wait to the last minute to decide if we can.  If shooting is required, then me.  If other means are required then you.  But you are right, we probably won't be able to decide that in the middle of shooting."  Ruby replies, "I'll do it to you when we get closer. Don't resist it. Now get in that wagon and let's be off and get this over with."

Jake climbs up and says, "I'm on."  Once there he puts on the chain that Red gave him and tucks it under his shirt.  When they clear town he tells her he spoke to Red.  "It was him, I can tell by looking at his eyes it was him.  He gave me his medallion that allows him to detect thoughts."  Jake is quiet for a minute.  "I tried to get him to read my mind first, I think he did.  I tried to tell him everything.  I don't know what he can do but never underestimate him." 

"Oh, and another thing before I forget.  We should have a signal for when we see Ringo if he is in some disguise.  Rub your little finger closest to the palm like you would if you had an itch under a ring.  We should tell the others that too.  One more thing, when we get closer I'll move to the back, but in the mean time sit in the middle of the bench like you are alone."

"But I am alone," she whispers, shifting into the middle of the seat. "Don't forget the potions are in my bag."   She reaches down into her pack and keeps one of the potions of voice modulations near her feet.  Ruby places the rod on the floor near her feet and she picks up the reins, riding slowly and surely out of town.  "That's great about Red. I'm sure he'll try to do something to help. He looked out for you before. It's nice to have someone have your back."


Kate stuck close to Minerva, pulling herself up on the horses back.  "I'm on," she whispered close to the Priestess' ear.  "We'll leave a few minutes after Ruby and Jake."  Before Minerva steps out of the saloon she pulls the hood of her cloak up in an attempt to conceal her identity.   Kate and Minerva waited for ten excruciating minutes before they and the dwarves followed Jake and Ruby out of town toward the mine.

Ruby continues towards the mine at a quicker pace.   Once she guesses she is about five minutes away she briefly stops the wagon and pulls out the scroll. She says loudly, "What were those directions again?" Jake comes up closer to the front with Ruby's words. Then in a much softer tone she recites the spell off the scroll, using some misdirection to 'pretend' to look for something in the back while touching him to pass the spell.

Jake looks at his own hand to see what his vision might be like.    He lays down in the back of the wagon and just peers out with his head while they approach.  He takes his shotgun of his back and keeps it in his hands.   Ruby gives a good look around the area, looking for anything that may appear out of place as she continues her way to the mine.

"Psst, Ruby."  Jake whispers.  "Did you put the dynamite in the books?"  "No."  She whispers back through clenched lips.  "Mierda."  Jake says under his breath.  He spends the next few minutes putting four sticks of dynamite that he brought into the containers of books.  He quietly tells Ruby where the fuses are located.

Once Nanuet and Chester get near the area they slow, looking for signs of unusual tracks or noises.   It takes Nanuet, Chester and Maska around a half-hour at a rather fast pace to reach the general vicinity where the mine is ahead.   They have been following four sets of fresh horse tracks for most of the ride.   They then reach a spot before the hills where the horses had stopped.  From there three sets of footprints continue to the northwest while the four horse tracks turn and head off more to the north.   Nanuet quietly whispers to Chester, "Let's follow the footprints first." They head in a northwest direction.

Chester nods, realizes that Nanuet can't see him and whispers back, "OK. So three on foot and probably one taking the horses to the mine. Let's look for a place where we would set up an ambush and look for them there."   They follow for a while, realizing that the three on foot went towards the mine.   When Nanuet and Chester are within 100 feet of the mine they can see that one of the doors to the two mine tunnels has been opened.  The other appears to still be locked.   The storage shed door is shut but the chain and padlock are hanging from the doorknob rather than fastening the door shut.

Nanuet whispers to Chester, "Lock them in or get them now?"  He mentally commands Maska to track the other set of tracks if she can, and let him know where they are and how many.   "Not yet. I want to know if anyone is still outside. We don't want anyone to see the door moving on its own.   "The door is shut, let's lock them in then."   Nanuet silently makes his way over to the door and locks the padlock over the door.

Maska approaches the mine.  She sniffs all around the entrance and the shed area.   She communicates to Nanuet that none of them men are still there.   Chester says, "What's she saying?"  Nanuet replies, "She doesn't smell anyone else in the area. Hopefully they're all inside now.  I hope Ringo is there with them, but I doubt it. Let's take a look in the shed before locking that too."

Nanuet whispers to Chester, "Look, Maska doesn't think there are humans in this area.  I say we lock the door to the cave, or jam it closed with something so that they can't get out.  Let the dwarves deal with them if there is anybody inside, or at least keep them out of the fight for now.  Then we go back to the area where the trail split and follow the horse tracks?  Sound like a plan?"  Chester states, "I'm with you. We better hurry. no telling when someone will come to that door." 

Chester and Nanuet approach the tunnel.   The door is opened and a lantern appears to have been lit further down the tunnel as there is light in the distance.   The tracks head inside although Maska does not sense that anybody is there at all.   Chester suggests, "Let's close the door. We can go in when everyone else gets here."

Nanuet listens carefully first.  He does not hear anything and then looks for the lock for the door to the mines.  Not seeing a lock he finds a rock that he can jam in it's place.  He carefully tries to close the door as quietly as possible and then jam it.   As soon as the door begins to move Nanuet and Chester both see a flash and spark from behind the door.   They then hear a hissing sound of something burning in the immediate area.   

Nanuet pushes Chester in the direction of the nearest source of cover and then runs as fast as possible in that direction as well.   Chester looks for a large rock to duck behind. Seeing one, he moves towards it.   A massive explosion follows, blowing the door to smithereens and causing the cave entrance to collapse.   Rocks and wood fly in all directions as a huge cloud of dust, dirty and gravel cloud the area.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter 220, “Shooting at the Mine“, Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 2:30 P.M. 

Maska has managed to run far away that she only gets struck by a minimum of flying debris.    Nanuet has also found partial cover behind a rock but is still knocked to the ground and then pelted by flying rocks.   Chester fares the worst, being caught in the brunt of the blast.   Only his magical coat prevents pieces of the door from penetrating his torso although his legs are badly struck, the right leg breaking in the process.   

A half mile away, Jake and Ruby hear the sound of the explosion. "What the Hades was that?" Ruby says, reaching down for the rod and slinging it over her shoulder. She pulls out her gun and drives the wagon faster towards the mine. 

The others are a mile away and also hear the explosion, "Faster, Miss Florencia.  We need to find out what that was." Even as Kate spoke the dwarves started putting on all the speed they could.  The group moved together at top speed toward the explosion. Katherine hears words coming out of Minerva that she is pretty sure are not very preacher like "Hold on!" Minerva hisses to Kate and spurs her horse on. 

Nanuet grits his teeth through the pain.  He is wounded, but will live for the moment.  "Chester?  Where are you?  Are you OK buddy?  Let me know you're alive.  I know it hurts, but I can heal you.  Just let me know where you are." Nanuet also focuses on Maska, he realizes that she is OK.  He commands her to go find the others. Chester screams loudly from the pain. He grabs his leg, which is bent at an odd angle. 

As she drives the wagon Ruby says, "You know, we're burning these books. Actually, we should probably turn around and get back to Promise City. I have a really bad feeling, I know this whole thing is a setup. If our friends weren't there..." "You can tell me I've been fooled later, let's get there."  Jake says. "I'm going damn it." 

Minerva and the miners have the wagon in sight as Maska darts out from around a hill from the direction of the mine.   Ruby and those in the wagon are rounding the bend and just see the now settling dust could ahead of them. "Maska! Minerva yells. "Where is Nanuet!" 

Ruby and Jake arrive at the site and see debris everywhere. Ruby stops the wagon and looks around. Jake leaps out of the wagon with his shotgun in his hands.  He also looks around carefully for foes and listens. 

Chester screams loudly from the pain. He grabs his leg, which is bent at an odd angle. 
Nanuet makes his way towards the screams trying to locate his friend. Ruby hears the scream and reconizes it as Chester. She disregards a blown cover and yells out "Hello..." she calls out in a Kate like voice, "Is someone hurt?" as she glances around nervously, knowing Chester is invisible. 

Maska leads Minerva directly to Nanuet. "Nanuet, where are you? are you hurt?" she leaps off her horse and runs toward the sound of his voice. "Where is Senor Chester?" Kate stayed on Minerva's horse, her eyes watching the surrounding area, looking for any members of the Cowboy Gang. 

Nanuet says, "Seems like Chester is hurt worse than I am.  Look, we all can't stay here, we are sitting ducks.  I think this is him over here.  I know you can't see me and I am not ready to lose that advantage yet.  Help me get him to the wagon." Nanuet takes a hold of Minerva and guides her to Chester.   Kate kept control of Minerva's horse, trying to make it look as if the animal was just following along while using it to block as much clear view of Minerva as she can. 

"Damn it!" Ruby hisses under her breath. "Oh well for the plan. Come out and get your damn books," Ruby call out loudly, knowing the plan has now been completely blow to pieces. Ruby straps on her backpack. She hops off the wagon and starts unhitching the horses. "All of a sudden not interested in the books? she yells out again. 

Once the initial shock wears off, Chester manages to regain some control. "Hades take those cowboys. Nanuet! Where are you?" He tries to pull himself behind the rock to get it between him and the cave entrance. As Minerva and Nanuet attempt to locate and begin to move the invisible Chester they inadvertantly induce more pain causing him to cry out further in pain.   Jake alone can see that Chester's leg is mangled. 

Nanuet hears Chester's cries.  He does his best to remain calm.  "Ok, this isn't going to work, he is too badly hurt to move right now.  Just stop here.  Chester hang in there I am going to heal you now.  Minerva hang on a second I have to heal him.  Chester how badly are you hurt?" The only response is a cry of pain. Nanuet decides to use the necklace to cast a cure critical wounds on Chester. 

Jake, not seeing any opponents, runs over to help them.  He speaks in a whisper. "Senorita, I am not a healer but I could straighten his leg and you could help him.  Or else he needs to become visible, you'll never move him like this.  Chester, Senorita, what should I do?" Jake's moving Chester's leg helps to prevent the bone from being set in the totally wrong position by Nanuet's spell, but not being an experienced healer it is less than perfect.   Chester feels immesurabely better but the leg appears to still be broken. Minerva holds Chester and talks to him in a soothing voice "Hold on Senor Chet You will feel better soon." 

A shot rings out from the top of a hill to the southwest, missing Ruby by mere inches. "You missed you bastard!" she says and as moves to the opposite side of the wagon. "And here I thought there was no one here to greet us," Kate muttered under her breath as her head swiveled around, looking for where the shot came from. Ruby continues to unhitch the other horse while watching with one eye to see where the shot comes from. 

Nanuet hears the shot ring out as he is healing Chester.  He finishes his prayer and says 

"That should help him.  Can you two get him back out of the way?  I want to go after where that shot came from.  I am still invisible and if I remember correctly since they shot they are not." Jake says, "Sorry Chet, gotta run."  Jake heads off in the direction of the shot that was fired and looks for the source. 

Chester says, "Thanks Nanuet. I owe you. I think the leg's still broken. We need to get behind cover now. Where's my rifle?" Minerva finds it for him. "Thank you for finding it for me, Minerva. Where are they? When I get my hands on them... The jacket shielded me from the worst of it. How are you and Maska doing, Nanuet?" 

Nanuet replies, “We'll be OK Chet.  If it's still broken you can't walk or ride.  We have to get you to a safe spot." Nanuet and Minerva help Chester up and has him lean on her as she quickly moves to the nearest cover.  Nanuet stops for a minute and surveys the scene.  With people scattering he does not want to leave the books unattended. 

They now hear the sound of a horse galloping off, the sound coming from the southwest. Ruby hops on the unhitched horse and takes off after the sound. Kate took the horse and started it running southwest, hoping to get a look at the shooter. "Mierde!"  Jake cries as the horses ride off without him.   He asks, "Nanuet, did you track any?  How many were there?" The Indian replies, "I followed the tracks of 3 men up here.  They went into the mines I think, there was a lantern in there too." 

"If they are in the mine it doesn't look like we have to worry about them much."  Jake remarks. 
"Minerva, have the dwarves unload the books.  There are four sticks of dynamite in them to be removed.  Also have them go in the other door way and see if anyone is in the mine.  Have them watch for traps."  Jake thinks a moment.  "Might as well burn those books. "Nanuet, track back with Maska.  I don't believe the others are in the mine.  I'll follow you." 

Chester says, "I should have looked for a trap. We almost got killed there. We should figure out where the other three went." Nanuet takes Maska and begins to head back the direction they came.  He looks for any tracks that branch off.  He will do this all the way back to where the horse and foot tracks branched off from one another. Chester sits on the ground against a wagon wheel, rifle in hand. He scans the area in front of him. 

Maska and Nanuet follow the tracks.   They find where the men joined up with the one who had taken the horses.   Three of the horses then rode off from there back over an hour earlier in the direction of Promise City while avoiding the road to the mine.   The remaining horse tracks go to the southwest hill.   They follow that to the top of the hill finding an envelope similar to those previously sent stuck into a cactus plant with a Bowie knife.  The envelope has "Katherine Kale" written on it. Nanuet kneels down and examines the site around the note.  After he believes it is safe he will approach and remove the knife and the note, making sure to keep the knife in his hand as he returns. Jake makes sure it is not trapped before removing it. 

Ruby has surprisingly good horsemanship given that she is riding a saddle-less draft animal rather than a riding horse.   She manages to round the hill and pick up the trail of the man riding off, soon joined by Kate whose horse begins to overtake Ruby.    They are maybe a quarter mile from the mine when they see the rider 250 feet ahead.   It is hard to be totally sure from the back but it appears to be Ringo, although the horse the man is riding is not the speckled gray that Kate associates with him. 

Kate pushed the horse faster while she pulled the book she had secreted her scroll in out of her pocket.  If she could make sure it was him and knock down his magic, she and Ruby could unload on him with the Magic Missle wand and the rod.  But first she had to get close enough. 

Ruby sees a rider-less horse match her pace. "Kate! The scroll, cast it!" she calls out. "Don't get too close!" Ruby does not hesitate to pull the rod around. She grips the horse as tight as she can with her thighs, she grabs the rod, places her fingers and lets a ball of fire loose, judging the distance based on him riding, placing it to hit Ringo. 

Kate closes to 150 feet of the rider, who still appears to be Ringo.   He turns and looks back, then spurs his horse on faster. Through many long hours in the saddle, Kate controlled her horse without thought, instead putting her concentration on casting the Dispel on the man on the horse.  She read the scroll clearly and hoped it took effect.  If it wasn't Ringo, and she suspected it wasn't, this should show them. 

The beam of light exits the rod in Ruby’s hand and flies through the air, quickly covering the distance between her and the rider.    Maybe the gods are looking out for her as the shot falls upon him.   A massive fireball erupts as the man and his mount are ripped to shreds, body parts flying in all directions. Kate’s spell struck a moment too late, which in hindsight was probably for the best as it would have negated the weapon that Ruby used. 

As the fireball lets loose Ruby has to grab on the poor horses mane to keep herself on the horse. She continues riding to the carnage. Once there she gets a grossed out look on her face as she jumps off the horse and searching for any clue as to who the charred remains are. Kate kept riding forward to the carnage that had once been a man on a horse, hoping to get a clue as to who he was before she had to look away. 

The head and part of the shoulder is found.   Kate's spell apparently did work, as the burnt face no longer bears any resemblance at all to Johnny Ringo, the man looking younger, with a rounder face and an orange mustache. "Ugh." Ruby shudders then gets back on the horse. "Ok, not Ringo. That's really very gross though." she says to the rider-less horse. "And YOU, what the hell do you think you're doing riding off alone? Damn It! This is why you should have stayed back in Promise City! Let's get back." 

Kate says, "I wasn't alone, I was with you.  And I rode because most of us do not have horses.  I didn't go visible and no one shot at me." "You weren't with me when you started off. Did I mention earlier they have HEAT SEEKING bullets? And they could have been aiming for me and hit you too with one of those balls of fire like I just threw. Doesn't matter if you are invisible or not. I'm sorry Kate but it's careless, no matter what the excuse." Ruby pushes her black hair off her face. "We'll have to argue about it later." Kate didn't answer.  They were going to fight about it anyway, and likely Ruby was going to win.  But there was no time for second guessing in a fight.  That much she had learned.  Hesitation is what gets you killed. 

They ride their horses back to the wagon, Ruby oohhhing with every thump. "What's going on?" she calls out. She sees Minerva sitting by the wall. "Where is everyone?" Kate asked, "Who's here?  Is Chester alright?" Minerva looks up. "We're going to have a book burning. The dwarves are just finishing unloading the wagon. I don't know where everyone ran off too. " 

"Jake, where are you?" Ruby calls out, trying not to panic. What if he went off and I can't find him because he is invisible? After hopping off her horse she asks Minerva again, "Where is everyone? Where is Chester? How hurt is he?" "They are okay Ruby. Chester has a broken leg but he will be alright and Jake and Nanuet went to follow some tracks." "Crap." Ruby starts wandering around. She listens for movement and searches the landscape for footprints. "Jake? Nanuet?" Chester waves from his place by the wagon. "I'm here. Leg's broken, though. Did you find the cowboys?" 

The miners open the other tunnel entrance as well as the shed.   They conclude that nobody else is around.    Nanuet and Jake climb down from the hill and see that Ruby and Kate are back. Nanuet says, "Found another envelope up there.  Jake say's it's for Kate, I can't read it.  Looks like some tracks went back towards town,  though not by the road. Other tracks went up the hill there.  This is all we found up there though.  Everybody OK?  Anyone need healing?" Minerva hears Jake and Nanuets voices. "Kate's right here, she's fine." 

Jake says from nowhere.  "We are back.  Nanuet has a letter for Katherine." Jake goes over to stand by faux Katherine.  "Glad you are fine." Ruby jumps as Jake's voice rings in her ear. She reaches out and grabs him. She finds his face and, placing both hands on it, kisses him. When the kiss is done Jake says, "The last time I kissed Mrs. Kale you were angry with me."  Ruby can't see 
the expression on his face but can imagine it. 

"Oh! I forgot!" Ruby pulls herself away from Jake and smacks him. "You let me kiss you like that? EEeewww." She then says, "I shot a ball of fire at the guy riding away. He's charred but we saw he's not Ringo. What's this about a letter? What does it say?" 

Kate took the letter and opened it. The letter is in the same fancy script.  It reads: 
Mrs. Kale, 

My war is not with you but the Earps.   I need what is rightfully mine to fight them.  Your continued insolence and greed is trying my patience.   This if your final opportunity to comply with my wishes. 

Tonight when the orator begins his speech, and the town is focused upon him, a wagon will ride south down Fremont Street.  It will stop at the intersection of Main, load the items on there.   If it is allowed to depart the town unhindered our business will be concluded and we need not meet again. 

However, if you choose otherwise then the six closest to you, the employees and loved ones of those who I contacted, will each suffer my wrath just as I have promised.   

J.P.R.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 221, “Returning to Town“, Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 2:45 P.M.*

Kate held the note away from herself.  "We might as well go back to town.  Mr. Ringo has a new idea."  She passed the note to whomever would try to take it.  "Apparently I have one last chance."  Ruby grabs the floating note from the air and as she reads it she feels Jake's breath on her neck, reading over her shoulder.  "Why bring us out here and try to kill us? What if he had succeeded, then he would never get the books."

Nanuet suggests, "Maybe he thought we would bring the books here with us.  Maybe he realizes those are not the actual books he wants or maybe he figured he could get them with us dead or alive once he saw the books on the wagon.  Too many things to think about."   

Minerva says, "He can't be very far if he knew that these were not his books. He must have a way of recognizing that magic books are in the pile. After all we did have some of his books in the wagon and he still knew they weren't the ones he wanted. I wonder what would happen if we put just one magic book in the pile. Do you think that would fool him? Minerva says turning to Ruby. 

She turns to Nanuet "Give him his books back?" she says her eyes growing wide.   "We are not going to give him the power of those books. It does not matter that they were his. He is an evil man! Would you give evil the means to murder and destroy that which is good? The fact that he has given Katherine another chance tells me just how important those books are to his success.  Once those books are in his hands we will have lost. I will die before I see those books in his hands, Nanuet. 

She begins to pace as she talks” I am tired of being held ransom. We have the upper hand with these books let us number them and make demands of our own. Let him surrender." I do not know why he has led us out of town. It is probable that this was just a ploy to get us out of town. We must hurry back immediately." She brushes the dust from her riding skirt, and with a grim expression strides toward her horse and prepares to ride.

Kate says, "That a wagon will pass through town tonight while Mr. Twain speaks.  If I load it with the books he will go away and leave us alone.  And if I don't, he starts killing. He says he needs them to fight his war with the Earps, and that I am insolent and greedy.  I'd be glad to be rid of the damn things by now!  But to give him that kind of advantage...."

Ruby exclaims, "You believe this liar? What if Chester and Nanuet died? Would it still be a question to give him what he wants?"  Kate replies, "Or he somehow found out what we planned.  I don't know.  Like Ruby said, he must realize if he kills us he'll never get them, unless he intents to raze the town to find them.   I don't know what I believe Ruby.  It doesn't really matter, I'm sure it would be wrong."  

"You know, you're the one who did this to yourself, Don't get mad at me," Ruby huffs. "You don't want us to care? Fine, we won't. Let us know when you figure out what to do to get us out of this mess."     Kate exclaims, "Where in Hades did you get that idea?  You know, every time I don't react to something the exact same way you do, you assume I don't care.  Of course I care, and I want you to as well!  But I'm tired of being made to feel like an uncaring, cruel, idiot child every time I don't agree with you!  The way I feel is never right for you.  Well, I'm sorry I don't have years of experience to fall back on.  I'm doing the best I can.  My apologies if it isn't good enough." Kate tried to hide the sounds of her sniffling for a few moments. 

Ruby has no idea where Kate is, but she keeps talking anyway. "I was referring to your 'I'm sure I'm wrong' comment," she piles more books in the cart, hoping she's not aiming for Chester, "You're right, everyone here has more experience than you in this. I was asking a simple question and you got all defensive. But that's besides the point that I am mad at you for coming out here at all. I already told you how I felt. You should know by now how fast the dead bodies pile up." 

The books are done being piled into the cart and Ruby hops up on the bench, taking the reins. "I'm not supposed to care about finding your dead body around here, especially in your condition? You ARE being uncaring by making the rest of us risk our lives even more than we already are to protect you and the damn baby!" 

Kate says, “We can talk on the way back.  Chester needs help.  Let's get him in the cart and get moving."  Ruby says, "Good idea. Does anyone know how long this invisibility potion he took lasts for?"  They all help load him gently into the cart. Ruby and Jake rehitch the horses and they all crowd into the cart.  Kate took advantage of the fact that she was invisible to slip off the horse and move away from where Ruby was.   

Ruby asks, "Are we taking these books back with us? We might need to return them tonight?"  Nanuet responds, "We should give him the books, all the books. They belong to him and we stole them. He's says he'll leave us alone if we return them, let's do that." Nanuet looks to the dwarves. "Sorry. I'll move them back onto the cart." Nanuet first says a prayer to his ancestor, healing his wounds, then begins putting the books back into the cart. Ruby rolls her eyes but helps him.

Chester asks, "What happens if Ringo wins his war with the Earps. Does he come after us next?"  Kate says, "I don't know Chester.  Things would certainly be a lot clearer if we did.  I don't know what reason he would have for coming after us anymore, except spite."  Nanuet stops loading the books and looks into the cart in the direction of his invisible friend. "Look, if he stole something from us, we'd be trying to get it back. He says he'll leave us alone, we listen to everything else he says, why don't we believe this too?"  Chester says, "Maybe I believe it. I just don't like giving in to bullies."   With that Ruby sets the horses in motion.

Kate prayed the others were ignoring the argument and had missed what Ruby just said, and in front of strangers.  If the miners had been paying attention, there would be no hiding it now.  She didn't bother to argue anymore.  There was no point.  Ruby would never see how loaded a question she had asked.  What would she think of Nanuet and Chester had died?  If she said to give Ringo what he wanted, she could be accused of being uncaring for not wanting revenge, and if she said not to give him what he wanted, she would be uncaring for risking them further when she could stop it.   The only thing she knew for certain now was that she would not share another secret with Ruby.

The group continue to talk during the three mile ride back to town.   As they near Promise City the potion in Chester's system begins to wear off, making him appear rather odd as only parts of him have become visible.     During the way back after a long silence a voice recognizable as 

Jake's speaks. "I'm sorry for dragging you all to a trap.  Especially you Chet.  The first note I got from Ringo said that staying neutral was not an option.  Has he changed his mind?  As you say Nanuet, his books were stolen.  If our property was stolen, would we threaten and kill innocents to get it back?  Giving him his books back is no guarantee that he won't try to kill us anyway.  Even if he goes away to fight the Earps, he'll be back.  Do we all run away from here?" 

"As some of you have already said, this trap made no sense.  Did he know we would react that way without a shadow of a doubt?  Seems unlikely.  Seems more likely he learned that we were going to react that way.  Perhaps his mean were watching and we were too obvious.  Maybe somebody was standing invisible nearby, or he can read thoughts somehow.  It is possible that we told him or one of his men directly." 

"Look at all the masquerading going on here, why couldn't Ringo or one of his men be masquerading as someone we trust?  Someone who heard enough of the plan to figure it out, or heard the whole plan.  Think about it people, think hard about it.  No more big planning meetings.  No more big plans.  We pass information quickly and quietly.  Tonight, try and stay nearby when ever possible, and try to keep others in sight."

When they reach the town the festival is in high gear.  The Polaski brothers are still playing their Polka music on the main stage.  They appear to have recently bathed are attired in traditional Polish garb.    A very large crowd is gathered in the fields north of town where the Fencing competition is still going on.    Meagan O'Hara, assisted by Doctor James Eaton and his wife Beth, are helping to organize the hoop rolling competitions for the children.

Kate says, "Not to think that I didn't just hear you say no planning, but there is one basic thing we all need to know.  Do we intend on loading up that wagon tonight?  There is no good choice, only two bad ones."  Kate then says, "I have to go run the children's activities.  I should be fine surrounded by others."

Again from the air she hears Jake's voice. "You know how I feel about it.  However, I have tried my best to stop him and failed several times.  I have nearly got some of you killed in the process.  Follow your heart, Katherine, I won't stop you."  It was disconcerting not to be able to see his expression.  After another pause he adds, "If the festival is successful maybe we can get a good price for the Lucky Lady.  Ruby and I have both wanted to see San Francisco."   Ruby starts to say something and feels but does not see a pair of fingers on her lips.

Ruby nods her head slightly but doesn't continue her train of thought. "No books," is all Ruby comments. After the wagon stops the fake Katherine helps Minerva bring Chester to Valdez's church for healing. Valdez tells them he needs time to look Chester over so Ruby heads back to the Lucky Lady. 

Back in Gonzales room she removes all her items as before then strips off Katherine's leathers. She states,” I love milk," and turns back into herself. She runs her hands over her own body with an "AAHhhh..." before dressing in her own clothes. She explains to Gonzales about the trap and what happened, also about the new letter.   

Ruby heads back over to the Lucky Lady. Back in her room she throws a fit, stomping around and even throwing an empty perfume bottle at the wall. It shatters and scares the puppies, who had been chasing Ruby back and forth as she paced. The crash reminds her of them so she kneels on the floor to clean up the glass. She stops and pets them, trying to calm herself down.

"Nanuet, stay invisible and come talk to me," says Jake's voice from thin air.  When the others go off with Chester, Jake continues.  "I want to talk to you and Ruby, let's follow her when she's done back to the Lucky Lady."   They follow the others to the church and wait outside.  Then they follow Ruby to the El Parador, again waiting outside.  Each time Jake gets close and listens in on as many conversations in the street that he can while waiting.  He is especially interested in anyone speaking quietly.  Finally they follow Ruby to the Lucky Lady, letting her go inside first and waiting for there to be no one in the way of them getting inside.  "Let's go," Jake tells him. 

Minerva stays with Chester until she is sure that he is doing well. She stops at the Comstock House to change and re-hides her weapons in the secret pockets of her skirt before leaving the house with her parasol.  She makes her way to the Lucky Lady looking like she doesn't have a care in the world, watching the sights and greeting people by name as she watches for trouble.

When Jake and Nanuet arrive upstairs they encounter a strong smell of perfume and see Ruby on the floor with the puppies.  Lucky starts to wag her tail.  "Ruby, it's Nanuet and me."  Jake looks at the glass on the floor but does not comment on it.    "I'm going to stay invisible until just before I need to entertain.  I think I'll wander around but pay special attention to the Papago store.  If you are able to Nanuet, I'd like you to see what you can learn as well.  Think about the other places that the gang has been using."   

Nanuet says, "OK, I will head over to the Billiards Hall and the saloon where they slept after that night at the Palace.  I just hope this invisibility doesn't wear off at a bad time.  When should we meet back here?  And about the books, I know Ringo is a bad apple, and I don't want him to have the tools needed to do more bad things, I was just trying to make a point that we listen to everything else he says.  Anyways, I'll be off then."

Jake says, "It is nothing new that I am suspicious.  We need to figure out if Ringo or one of his guys is impersonating somebody who we are giving our plans.  Seems ridiculous to say this, but we need to make sure Conrad Booth is really Conrad Booth.  Think about who else we have told about our plans.  "I lied to Katherine.  I don't want her to give the books to Ringo.  Ruby, make sure that Gonzalez knows that.  If Katherine believes she is giving them to him maybe that will fool Ringo, how ever he is finding out.  That may buy us some time."  There is a short snort of a laugh.  "Either that or California sounds pretty good." 

"We should be relatively safe until Clemens speaks, if Ringo believes Katherine is going to give up the books.  If we can't figure out what Ringo is planning then all we can do is be ready for the worst."   Ruby replies, "Yes, I will make sure he knows." Ruby is still huffing from her fit, but continues to pet the puppies as Jake talks. Her mind spins with all these new and unwanted emotions. "What else should I do?"

Jake replies, "I don't know."  There is a silence.  "I'm going to do what I do best, trust to my luck and act fast."  Another silence.  "Be careful and be Ruby.  I'll be on the north side of town checking out the Papago, the Palace and the alleys if you need me.  Otherwise I'll meet you back here before it is time for me to be on stage."

"Wait! Don't go yet..." Ruby says quickly and almost frantically, "Where are you?" She turns towards the spot where Jake's voice was coming from. "I want to talk to you before you leave." Her eyes dart around, mostly watching the floor for movement until she guesses to where Jake is.  "I'm here."  She hears his voice and then a faint tapping of his boot on the floor until she can touch him.   She reaches out her arms until she feels the warmth of his body. She turns and looks around the room, not knowing where Nanuet is but seeing Mischief pouncing around something. She grabs onto Jake's arm but stands quietly waiting for the other business to be done.

Jake says, "I'll be back about quarter to five.  I need to be on stage at quarter past five.  I think you have the idea, those seem like good choices.  I can't deal with the books anymore.  I've said my peace too many times already.  I'm going to see that Ringo dies one way or another.  If not, we can't stay."

"I understand," Nanuet replies, "Although I don't like being chased out of town. I'm going to do what I can to help you and make sure that doesn't happen. I'll be off now. Good luck." Ruby waits until their door opens and closes before turning her body to where she thinks Jake is. 

"Jake... I realized something earlier." She doesn't know just where Jake is so her eyes and head wander as she speaks. "I know it's a bad time to be having issues but... I just can't worry about Katherine anymore, I can't do it. She thinks she's helping when she's really just being selfish, coming along with us. I asked her not to come, but she came anyway. I can't..." Ruby is visibly upset and tears starts welling in her eyes. "I can't worry about having to look at her dead body, especially knowing she's carrying a baby." She looks down to the ground. "I'm already so worried about you, and her, then everyone else, I'm not even on my own list anymore."

She can feel that Jake is close and then feels his embrace.  "Then put yourself on your list for me.  I can't have my partner behaving suicideally.  That will doom us both."  She can feel his hand stroking her hair.  "I do not know what to do differently, girl.  I am here for you."   She snuggles closer into Jake's embrace. "That is my point. I can't do the right thing for us if I have to worry about her. And I'm scared to death for her." 

Ruby sighs,” You and I are the same, we've haven't had to think of things like this before. And Jake," she picks her head up, wishing she could look into his eyes, "I can't lose you, I don't know what I would do." A small tear runs down her cheek. "I can't just be Ruby anymore. It's Jake and Ruby now."   She feels the small tear wiped away.  She feels his lips on hers and he says in a whisper, "I will be back in a little while.  I'll be careful.  You do the same."  She feels her hands taken by his and he kisses them too before letting them go.  "I'll be back soon."  He says again from somewhere near the door way.

Ruby blinks back a few more tears as Jake quickly leaves. She feels alone and scared and she knows she has no time to sort her feelings out. Jake was gone before she had a chance to protest. He hadn't really heard what she said.  She looks down at the puppies, who are sitting loyally at her feet. "Caring about people only makes you weak," she tells them, "Don't let anyone tell you any differently." 

She finishes cleaning the glass up and has a seat in a comfy chair for a bit while enjoying a couple glasses of bourbon. It relaxes her a bit and she knows it's time to continue with the day. She chooses her cream colored gown with the peach flowers on it, fixes her hair and heads out. She checks on Niles, who is extremely busy but in heaven, letting Ruby know they are doing great business. 

On his way out Jake sees Minerva.  He comes up near her and whispers, "We should talk.  Perhaps the back of the saloon again?"  There is a faint chuckle from nowhere.  "If you think I can restrain myself I'll follow you.  Act like you are fixing your dress or something." Minerva looks down and pretends to adjust her skirt in an effort to hide her smirk. "Si, I have been looking for you." she says and walks to the back of the saloon. 

"Senor Jake I do not know what you are thinking but we CANNOT return the books to Johnny Ringo."   "I lied to Katherine."  The thin air sounding like Jake replies.  "We don't seem able to fool Ringo and I thought that he was somehow monitoring her.  I asked Ruby to tell Gonzalez not to let the real books out." "Gracias," she says in relief. "I meant what I said back at the mine. I will defend those books with my life. Senor Ringo CANNOT have them under any circumstances.   
I also wanted to let you know what happened when I went to the Palace yesterday. I met a Senorita Kitty Trent and tried to get her to deliver a message to the Aphrodite Priestess that we needed her help in this war. The girl lied to me and told me that there was no Priestess at the Palace.  The fact that they refuse to talk to another Priestess of the Roman/Greek church confirms that are doing something that they should not, like using charms and spells on the people to take control of the town. 

Apparently that is what those Priests that we saw earlier are in town about.. They are here to chastise me. It seems that someone sent word to the European Officials that I am the one using magic to control the minds exert un due influence the People of Promise City. If I cannot set them straight, they may just tar and feather me and hang me from the town square! So until this is over and I can exonerate myself.  I need to avoid them." Jake says, "Kitty is Adair's creature.  They only do what is good for them.  She may not have even told the woman there about you."   "Well she was gone quite some time. I believe that she did speak to them and then returned to lie to me. It was obvious in her expression."     

She hears Jake whisper "No, I would be sure she spoke to Adair.  She would do nothing without his consent.  You have seen enough to know that Ringo could be disguised as anyone.  Anyone.  I will feel better when I know that Conrad is Conrad."   Minerva taps her foot in thought.  "If Nanuet used a bit of that powder that he has would not that reveal the truth?  Hmm It would probably be easier to have Katherine just ask him a personal question that only the two of them know the answer to.  I will keep my eyes open but with all the invisible people around here and people masquerading as others, I'm not sure what good it will do." 

"I had the same thought about a personal question.  Have a care though on the outside chance that I am correct.  I did not share THAT particular fear with Katherine.  I was not sure how she would take it, and if it were to be true then it might be more useful if she did NOT know the truth for a while.  That is a dangerous plan, though.  Let us clear my suspicions about Booth so that we can continue to trust in his assistance and protection of Katherine." 

"If he is impersonating Conrad, how long do you think that he has been doing so?  I know of some very private  conversations that she has had with him recently. Based on his response to her, I do not think that she had those conversations with John Ringo. Perhaps I should draw the conversation around to the topic in question and see if he knows what I am referring too."  He replies, "I don't know, you are a clever woman.  Trust your instincts.  I need to go.  Nanuet is also staying hidden for some time.  We are going to meet here just before five."  There is a silence and then.  "Don't be afraid to continue to trust Ruby."

Minerva looks through Jake and begins to laugh at the ridiculousness of it all. To anyone who walks by, it would appear that she is talking to herself and laughing at the wall. "It is nearly impossible to decide who is who anymore." she says gesturing wildly. "invisible people, people looking like other people. I can no longer trust my eyes.  If I question Conrad on personal knowledge and there are two Conrad's the only way I will know that  he is Johnny Ringo is if he doesn't know what I am talking about and If he does understand my conversation all that proves is that I am either talking to the real Conrad or that Katherine spoke to the wrong one but it doesn't prove or disprove that there are two Conrad’s. On top of that This priestess of Aphrodite is affecting peoples emotions and actions. For all I know RUBY is Johnny Ringo or at the very least she is under the influence of this renegade priestess! You think I should trust Ruby?  Senor, right now I do not trust anyone. I do not even trust myself." She says shaking her head as she walks away.

Kate went up to her room and changed into a plain, blue dress.  Mr. Gonzales had told her how to end the invisibility, so she was able to manage that without having to go see him.  Right now she wasn't ready to see anyone.  She would go help with the children for a while and let herself calm down, then come back and work out what to do. The laughter of children greeted her as Kate arrived at the field.  Despite the other feelings going on inside her, she was able to smile.  "Mrs. O'Hara, thank you so much.  I'm sorry to have left this to you alone.  But I'm here now and ready to go.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 222, “Festival Afternoon” , Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 3:30 P.M. * 

Jake spends the rest of the afternoon watching people and listening to conversations.  He takes special care to walk quietly.  He spends the most time at the Papago store and corral.  He walks along the north side of town from there to walk around the outside of the Palace Saloon front and back.  He continues along the north side of town looking down alleyways and houses before going back and doing it again.  In an awkward moment he goes to look at his watch and realizes that he can't and laughs.  He uses clocks in buildings to monitor the time, and at one point even asks the time using a Texas accent while in a crowd of people.  Several men take out their watches and tell each other the time. 

Ruby squeezes through the crowds to get back to the El Parador. She makes her way upstairs to Gonzales room. Once inside she double checks to make sure Katherine isn't there. "Mr. Gonzales, I need to tell you about the plans. We think Katherine is being monitored or someone is reading her thoughts or something. Ringo knew the books weren't the ones he wanted before we even got there. Jake is checking out Conrad to make sure it isn't him. It may be in all of our best interests for Kate to think we are giving up the books to Ringo. None of the rest of us have any intention of doing that though. Ringo can't get those books or all of us will be dead." 

Gonzales says, "Well, that may not be entirely true.  You and Katherine both gave me a summary of what happened.   How can you be so sure that he knew the books weren't the ones that he wanted?" "He left a note saying that we needed to bring the real books tonight, that's why. I'm not sure but I doubt he was there." Ruby sighs, "What do you think we should do?" He replies, "My fear is what he will do unless you comply with his wishes.   Now that note he left, what exactly did it say about the targeted people?" 

Ruby scrunches her nose, trying to remember. "He said something like the six people closest to you, being Kate, and the employees and loved ones of those who he contacted will suffer his wrath." "Is it really possible that he could do all that in the middle of this festival and get away with it? It seems unlikely, but people, including innocents will definitely get hurt. Maybe we should leave a note for him in the wagon instead of the books. Tell him for every person he injures or murders we will burn one of his precious books, and they will be gone forever. He may argue we would be dead, but then again, he wouldn't have what he wants." 

He replies, "So the people who go the numbers....they aren't the actual targets?" She says, "We don't know for sure. But my guess was no. How could we really know?" Ruby shakes her head. "This whole thing has been a mess since the beginning, him forcing us to choose sides." She sighs. "No, I think the numbers were sent to people but meant for someone else, like Jake's was for me. Number 2." Gonzales says, "Then Dorita is safe.  But that means....." 

Ruby answers, "My guess is Sonoma isn't." He replies, "Possibly not.   She owns the ranch with Sonoma, so that could be why.  But Sonoma isn't the only one close to Dorita in Kate's life.  It could just as easily be me." Ruby gives him a small smile. "I was waiting for you to guess that on your own." She shrugs. "At this point there are no answers, only questions. And it seems my number is next." 

Ruby pulls on her hair. "Like I said, that is only my guess and maybe not a very wise one. I haven't been known for my wisdom in the past. I think Berg, which would be Chester, is number one. He was injured and almost killed. Does that count? If my theory is right that means I'm next? I didn't push the issue with the others, it would mean more of us are targets. Plus if I said that to Jake, that I thought it was me and not him... he might do something foolish." 

"I'm not going to spend my time hiding. I will help Jake for the show and go to the ball tonight as planned. If Ringo wants me, he'll find me no matter what I do. As for you, you have to decide what you want to do. If it is you he is after, then this whole place may not be safe.” Mr. Gonzales seems deep in thought and does not answer. 

Ruby heads towards the door. "As I said earlier, please keep the books safe. We don't intend for Ringo to get them, that would just be bad for everyone involved. Katherine, well, she has good intentions we all know that. But in the end they are not hers, or yours, to do with as you wish. They belong to those of us who were there that day and we all take responsibility for taking them out." Ruby then heads out to the festival. She stays out in the street, wandering around the festival. The tents are set up from all the Saloons not on Main Street. She mindlessly wanders, guessing she is being watched but not caring. She watches some of the entertainment paying particular attention to Jane's girls. 

The festival continues to progress.   The Polaski brothers leave the stage and the Festival Singers and Dancers arrive.   Jane had followed Ruby's advice and does not make an appearance, leaving the Gay Lady's professional singers Julia Barbeau and Fifi LaFarge to lead the group of singers and dancers, accompanied on the piano by the Gay Lady's pianist Pepe Diderot. 

At the northern end of town the Fencing competition runs long.  There had been a surprisingly large number of competitors who entered, cut off after sixteen, resulting in a number of preliminary matches to narrow it down to eight and then four.   The losers of the semi-final match, El Parador resident Hans Schmidt and Fort Huachuca's Sergeant Ball, then have a match to determine third and forth place, with Hans taking third.   

The two finalist are Kevin Tomlinson squaring off against the El Parador's musician Estaban Fuente.    The wood elf had keep the fact that he was a skilled swordsman to himself up until the time of the competition.  He and his sister Maria, the Lucky Lady's cook, had made bets where-ever they could that Tomlinson would lose the match.   Given how impressive Tomlinson's fencing had been during the week they found over one-hundred people willing to take that bet.   Combined they had all of their savings invested in Estaban, over $ 1,000, which at the end turned out to be a very wise investment as he defeated Tomlinson by two hits in the final match.   

Minerva arrives at the fencing just as it ends. She scans the crowd for Conrad. Conrad is there, wearing his fencing attire. "Buenas Tardes, Senor Booth. How was the fencing competition?" He replies, "I didn't do very well, but my mind was elsewhere." She makes small talk for a few minutes. I was wondering if we  could speak privately for a moment?" He replies, "Yes, of course." 

Minerva begins. "Katherine has told me of your generous offer and that you have given her until the festival to come to a decision. But with Johnny Ringo and this war…,” she says holding her hands out,  “Well there is just so much going on right now I am concerned how everything will affect her and her condition. Is there a reason that you feel that she must decide so quickly?" 

Conrad says, "Well yes, we would have to do so now.  Otherwise the baby would appear to have been born too early and her reputation would still be tainted.  We cannot let that happen.  Please Priestess, help me to convince Katherine that this is best for both her and the baby." 

Minerva exclaims, "But I am not sure that it IS the best plan, Senor. And in the end it is for Katherine to decide. But why do you think it's the best thing for her? I do not know what her feelings are for you, perhaps she does not wish to marry for love? Or perhaps she is afraid of trapping you." 

Conrad says, "It doesn't have to be anything other than what she wants.  I realize that she is not yet ready.  I am willing to wait....and if she later decides this is wrong she can file for divorce.   My reputation in this town is mixed at best, a proper schoolteacher deciding to divorce a gambler would seem natural.  The key is that we be married NOW, so that in December the baby will be seen as legitimate." 

Minerva replies, "Well, perhaps she thinks that marrying a gambler is as much a hurt to her reputation as having a child with no father. I honestly do not know how she feels but your offer is certainly admirable that you would offer to take on this duty. You are more honorable than most people think." He replies, "Thank you Priestess.   The offer is in part due to my own background.  My parents were not married and I had to grow up with that stigma.   I will talk to her later at the ball.  Perhaps we can still have the ceremony tomorrow." 

"You're welcome Senor. I did not know of your background but I can see more clearly why you feel as you do. Try to stay safe today there are many evils about. I am confident Katherine will make the right decision for all of you. You are a good friend to her." Minerva bids Conrad farewell. She spends time socializing with her congregation and visitors to the town. She attends the races and enjoys the mutton busting. She then heads to the Lucky Lady to meet up with everyone. 

Chester sits in the church's sickroom as Valdez looks over Chester's leg. "Is there anything you can do to fix this leg, Mr. Valdez? I can't wait around while the others are still in danger." "Don't worry, Deputy. I'll see what I can do," Valdez says. "Your jacket is in surprisingly good condition for being in a dynamite blast." Chester replies, "I got my body behind a bush in time. My legs, however..." 

Valdez says that the real problem with the leg is that it wasn't properly repositioned for the broken bones to line up exactly prior to being reset with the magical healing.    Valdez knows the reason for this as he had seen that Chet was still partially invisible when he had been brought in.   He warns Chet in the future not to be healed unless the person treating him can actually see what he is doing with the wound.   

Unfortunately the only solution is for Valdez to actually break the leg again and reset it properly.  He gives Chet a large quantity of whiskey and also has Chet bite down on a bullet while he carefully and skillfully uses a wooden brace and sledgehammer to again separate the bones.  He then uses some very powerful magic to reset the wound.   Chet is able to then move the leg, and comments "This is great, I'll be able to dance tonight."    Valdez says, "You might, but that may also be the whiskey talking." 

Chester thanks Valdez and limps to his room to put away his rifle. His right leg still itches the healing magic, but soon he can put his full weight on it. The deputy wads up his ruined clothes and changes into some fresh ones. He checks his six-guns and finds that the Colt's barrel was bent by the blast. Chester sighs at his misfortune. "I guess the Fates have decided I can't have any more guns. I'll bring this to Pierre next time I see him. Better find Mitch to tell him I can work now." 

Chester stops by the office, but no one is there. He searches around until he finds the marshal. "Any sign of the cowboys?" Berg says, "None at all. Did you find anything out?" "Except for finding out that the cowboys like dynamite, no. Although one cowboy has crossed the River Styx. Ringo wasn't there. So he's probably nearby." 

Back at the main stage, the singers and dancers complete their singing and are followed by Clarisse Townsend and her pianist Warren Watson.   She barely arrives in time, having been watching Tomlinson fence.   In the children's area the hoop rolling is finishing up and the foot races are soon scheduled to begin.  Over half of the children however wish to go watch the horse races, where Cathleen and Colleen O'Hare are competing.   Meagan agrees to bring the children who wish to go watch the races while the Eatons agree to stay and run the foot races. 
The fencing ends and they begin to set up the field for the horse race.     

Ruby heads over to the area of the horse racing, looking around curiously to see if she knows anyone who is entering. The horses begin to gather at the start of the racing track.  A mile-long oval track has been laid out north of the town.   The track starts on the main road and then turns west, running parallel to Sierra Street north of the Emporium, where the crowd had gathered to watch the fencing competition.   It then turns north for four-tenths of a mile, east back to the road, with the final one-third mile being on the main road, the finish line just north of the town.    Twenty-five horses have entered. 

Colleen and Cathleen O'Hara are jumpy and nervous about the race as they have never raced against this many competitors and in front of this large a crowd.   Places along the starting line are randomly determined with Cathleen on Meribel in the nineteenth position.    Colleen has a better place along the track in the 7th slot.    Emporium owner Sterling's race horse is favored to win, with his female halfling employee as the jockey. 

The race begins with Judge Isby firing off the starting gun.   Cathleen and Colleen both begin at a fast pace, with Cathleen having her horse charge as fast as possible.    Meribel gets ahead of most of the pack and is the third horse to make the right hand turn north towards the long straightaway. 
On the straightaway two Fort Huachuca soldiers take the lead, with Cathleen immediately behind them, leaving the remaining horses between two and four lengths back.    Colleen keeps herself in the middle of the pack.   

Cathleen pulls ahead of the soldiers on the next curve and commands her horse onward, giving every ounce of strength that the animal has.  The soldiers both force their animals on as well to keep up.  Three more horses also join the front pack on the curve, one being Sterling's, one ridden by Ashley King of the Bar-W ranch and the other being ridden by Ellen Shaw of the Lazy-S Ranch.   Colleen then begins to move forward Several members of the audience are amazed that the four female riders in the race are among the front seven horses.   

On the next curve and onto the main road Colleen passes Ashley King but does not try to get further than sixth position while Cathleen pours everything that Meribel can muster into a final sprint that both soldiers, Sterling's horse and Ashley King all try to match.   All of the front animals appear to be starting to tire as one-quarter mile of the race remains.   Cathleen then begins to slow as does one of the soldiers.  King and the other soldier keep the lead until the final eighth of a mile, when both Colleen and Sterling's horse both begin their final sprints.    Neither King or the soldier had anticipated a par of horses charging past them, one on either side, and are unable to catch up.  They are then passed by hardware shop owner Sam Slade, whose horse had been well back in the pack, as he urges his horse onward. 

Colleen and the halfling are neck-in-neck as they urge their horse down the final 100 yards with Sam Slade barreling down on them.   Ashley King also makes a final attempt to pull ahead with the soldier right behind him.   Sam Slade's horse continues to make up for lost ground and soon passes both women.   They urge their horses forward but do not reach him as the finish line is found.   Sterling's horse beats Colleen's by a nose.   Trophies and prize money are then awarded.   Colleen gets the smallest of the three trophies and $ 25.00 in cash for the third place finish. 



The horse race is considerably quicker than the fencing was, allowing the festival to get back on schedule.    Targets are then set up for the Marksmanship competition.    Over 200 people have signed up compete, including three dozen soldiers on leave from Fort Huachuca.   Across town, Clarisse complete her singing and is replaced on the Main Stage by Stanley Barker.   She asks him "Aren't you going to miss your wife's contest?"   He replies, "She can show me her trophy later.  She'll win, she always wins." 

It is almost 5pm. Minerva searches for Nanuet so that they can watch the mutton busting together. Kate was rather uncomfortable for a while after Mrs. O'Hara left with her girls, remembering the last time she had seen Doc Eaton.  His opinion of her had been made fairly clear.  Today though he seemed to be enjoying himself, not worrying over her presence.  She found his wife much more pleasant to work with. 

Miss Florencia was proved right about the sheep riding.  The children who participated laughed their way through it, taking their tumbles off the confused animals with good humor.  The afternoon with the children helped pull her spirits back up.  She was by no means happy, but the world did not seem so wholly dark. The sheep were allowed to go back to their grazing.  Kate excused herself to Mrs. O'Hara, thanking her for her help and saying that she had to check on the situation that had made her late.  Then she went back to the El Parador and into her teacher's rooms. 

She met his eyes with a sad glance of her own and handed him the latest note from Johnny Ringo. 
"I just spent a few hours with the children.  If we let Ringo have those books, he will be in control of the world they live in.  We have to find a way to protect the people he's threatened without giving in.  Do you think it's possible? There are soldiers in town for the marksmanship competition, perhaps we could get some help... although I doubt a running battle in the streets is what we want." 

He says, "What do I think he will do if he had the books?  I do not know.  But he has made it clear what he will do if he doesn't get them." She says, "I can't read the books, you can, and have.  Some of them at least.  Are they really that dangerous?  In the short term, I mean?  The others seem to believe the books are magical in and of themselves, but they aren't, are they?  They only contain magical knowledge. In other words, if I give him these books, it's not immediate power. I'm sorry I'm so question-some, but the others have left this choice on my shoulders.  Very likely right where it belongs, but I'm still terrified of making the wrong one." 

He replies, "The problem is that he has owned those books before and appears desperate to want them.   I have a question for you.  Let's say that you hadn't shared the information from his note with your friends and you had gone out alone with the wagon full of books.   When you arrived at the mine what would you have done then?" She replies, "I'm not sure, I hadn't thought about it. 
I think, I would have taken the dispel scroll with me, my pistol, and the wand of magic missile.   

I would have unhitched the horse and left the wagon there.  And if Ringo had shown his face I'd have done my best to kill him. But that was never an option, going alone.  I have no illusions about who would win in any kind of fight between us, and if he kills me... he kills two." 

He replies, "So you would have brought the wagon and left the books there.   He had left just one man behind, disguised as him.    If he had actually meant to ambush you and your friends wouldn't he have just left more?   He had obviously written out that note in advance, but it wasn't left for you at the mine.  It seems that it was placed there for you to find only after it became obvious that you were planning something.   Maybe he wasn't out to get all of you after all.  He may have just wanted the books." 

She replies, "I don't doubt that, Professeur amie.  The books are the only reason he has to trouble us.  Well, Jake's jacket too but I think he's gotten over that.  I just fear what he'll do with that knowledge. But I can't worry about everyone in the world, can I?  I can't protect everyone in Cochise County.  I can only protect the people here.  I don't have a choice, do I?  Gods, I hate this!" 

Kate sat down on the edge of the fountain and pulled her knees up to her chest.  "Ruby will despise me after this, but I can live with that if it makes her safe.  I'll have to." She stopped and wiped her eyes.  "I feel as if I were four years old again.  I wish I could go crying to my Papa and have it all fixed with a hug and a few comforting words.  We'll need to get the books down to where I can move them easily." 

Gonzales suggests "Why don't we bring them over to the Town Hall building.  Minerva can use getting it set up for tomorrow's service as an excuse to need the key and get in there.  That way they'll already be at the intersection of Main and Fremont and you'll just need to have somebody nearby to help load them onto the wagon." 

Kate replies, "That's a good idea, but I'm not sure Miss Florencia would agree.  She is dead-set against giving Ringo the books.  And I don't think there will be anyone to help me.  I don't want to involve Conrad anymore than I already have, and the others...  well, I'm sure whoever is driving the wagon will give me a hand. I can probably just use the cart we were using earlier and drive it to the intersection." 

Kate says, "Professeur, is there any way I could warn Wyatt Earp that Ringo is about to get a lot tougher?  A magical means to contact him perhaps?  Or the location spell so I might discover where to send him a message?" He says, "Yes but I had only studied one of the scrying spells today which we have already used.  I could try it tomorrow.    Another thought, I have those magical levitation devices that you obtained in January, the ones that Dodge used to move his cannon.  You could use those to transport the books without needing help from anybody else." 

Kate says, "Thank you, that should do.  Wyatt will just have to wait until tomorrow. Well, I have a couple hours now, and I don't know what to do with them.  I wish this could just be all over." 
Kate sat in quiet thought for a few minutes.  "Jake said he wouldn't stop me, but the others have some pretty decided opinions.  Maybe I should tell them?" 

He says, "Well, I'm going to go downstairs and make sure that the wagon with those books from earlier is secured.    The centaur Qualtaqa is in the shed and not planning to mingle much at the Festival so I can ask him to guard them." Kate stayed upstairs in her teacher's room for a few minutes.  Tomorrow they would find a way to warn Wyatt Earp, find a way to track the wagon, and take the books back.  Or destroy them, if that was what was necessary.  There was nothing to do until 7:30, and sitting and waiting was intolerable.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 223, “Jake and Ruby’s Entertainment” , Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 5:00 P.M.*

Kate wandered down into the Cantina and found Ginnie eating in her usual hurried manner. "After you finish that, let's go out and walk around the fair. I can't sit here, and I haven't had a chance to do any shopping yet. Plus there is music to be heard, and that always cheers me up."

Ginnie looks around the cantina to make sure that they aren't being heard and then speaks in a whisper “I have been thinking the books that Ringo wants so badly aren't really his at all they belong to the person he took them from originally and so he really has no more claim on them than anyone else. It also seems that he knows that he can't get his hands on them and wants you to give them to him freely is it possible that he can't touch them unless they are a gift freely given that might be why he hasn't been able to access the information before you took the books but can't read them and gave them as a gift freely to Mr. Gonzalez who was able to read them and then you gave me the chance to read them and I could but I wasn't around when you took them to begin with.

Gods are know for their curses along with their blessings. Also why don't we go to the big priests guys and let them know at least some of what might be happening this is a religious war you have battle captains wandering around town why not let them do their job and keep the gods from tuning this whole town into an ash pit?

"The Priests have arrived? I would be very interested in talking to them, although I'm not sure how much we can tell them. I had thought of the soldiers, but I wasn't sure how to approach them. When Ringo visited me here, he showed me that he had purchased the books, so I have assumed they did belong to him. Perhaps that was a lie, I don't know. I don't want to give them to him, but I hadn't seen any other choice. Maybe we can save this yet. I want to enjoy the ball tonight, and I know I won't if I give in."

Ginnie replies, “It just seems to me that you fight fire with fire you fight religion with religion. just because he showed you a piece of paper doesn't mean the books are actually his I can make you a piece of paper that proves that Minerva herself came down and presented you with the books and told you to protect them and that they were yours alone. And the last time I checked Magical information was not something you write a receipt for. for the most part it's kinda illegal. but your now battling with a person who is blessed by the god of war bent on destroying a festival to the god of wine while the goddess of love is playing with everyone's feelings making what I see as a major mess. We have the religious big guns prancing around town lets go talk to them and at least give them a little idea of the mess that is Promise City at the moment.

Oh and you really need to decide when you going to give up pretending that you don't love Mr. Booth every time you two are together you glow and it's not just your situation or the fact that people are trying to kill you when your together either. Get it over with so that you can think about what is going on after all maybe he can cook better than you can.”

"You're right about talking to the Priest, we just have to avoid mentioning we know magic ourselves. He has attacked us enough times that we know he has magic and can easily explain about the books. You'll have to point them out to me, I don't know what they look like. Although heavy robes in Arizona will probably give them away. Let's go."

Kate and Ginnie hurried out into the streets and through the crowded festival, looking for the newly arrived Priests. "And about Mr. Booth," she said quietly as they walked, "It is certainly not proper for me to be considering any man so soon. He confuses me a great deal, I know I have feelings for him, but I can't be certain of anything. And I doubt he cooks. What would have given you the idea I'd in a position to find out? Has someone said something to you?"

Ginnie replies, “Ma'am Kate do you think I'm blind? You've blushed when he comes around and he's the only person other than the people at the Lucky Lady that you get shot with. You've each tried to take the other out for romantic meals which have been ruined by being shot at or some massive thing happening and your still on speaking terms. You've told a gambler, who can take you for everything you have if he wanted to about your "special issue", he believes you and still comes around without you worrying that he's going to make extra money by blackmailing you. This is a small town you get a long really well. Who else is there? And if your worrying about timing you should have thought about that the night that your ‘issue‘ happened.”

Kate says, “"I told him because everyone in this town is going to think it's his fault, but it was early enough that if he started staying away he might have avoided it, and I thought he should have that chance. I have certainly not tried to take him out on a romantic outing. And I really wasn't aware of what was going to come of 'that night' until afterward. Really Ginnie, for five years I never had a baby, why would I think that would change now?"

The marksmanship competitions continues in the field north of town with separate competitions for pistols and rifles. Pierre Jaquet and Al Brower have donated a new Smith & Wesson Schofield revolver as a prize and the Emporium's gunsmith Bradley Jacobs has donated a new Spencer Carbine rifle as a prize. Consequently, those three men act as the judges for the event.

In the pistol competitions, Deputy Helen Barker is very disappointed in her second-place showing, despite the fact that the Fort Huachuca soldier who beat her, Corporal Daniel Briggs, has a reputation for being the Army's best shot west of the Mississippi River. Third place in pistols went to Travis Calhoun of the Gunsight Brickyard, Fourth went to Arcade Gang's 'Sureshot Sam', and Fifth went to another Forth Huachuca soldier, Private Matthew Carlsen.

Rancher Emery Shaw wins the rifle competition, although he acknowledges that he wouldn't have stood a chance if Wells Fargo employee Newton Gilly had been competing instead of out on a stagecoach run. Second place goes to a stranger in town by the name of Stephen Murdock. Murdock appears to be friends with Ike Sherman of the Papago Cash Store. Third place goes to Daniel Briggs who had won the pistol competition. Fourth goes to Drover's hotel and livery owner Austin Blake. Fifth place goes to the Breakheart Mine's stamping mill foreman Boston Harker.

Judge Isby's clerk Kevin Tomlinson placed in the top ten for both pistol and rifle. Isby comments that Kevin normally does better but that his confidence wasn't quite there after loosing the fencing. Hank Hill of Arcade's Gang, another top ten finisher in both pistol and rifle, comments that "Sam and I would have done better if that had been armed men we were shooting at instead of paper targets."

After Nanuet left Ruby and Jake's room he headed to the Indian Head Saloon and then the billiards hall looking for any information that he can find out. He watched the sun to keep track of the time. He then heads back to the Lucky Lady to meet the others.

Jake, Ruby, Minerva and Nanuet all meet up at the Lucky Lady Saloon at 4:30. They all go up to Jake and Ruby's room, as Nanuet and Jake are still invisible. They go over what they've been up to and what they learned, which isn't much. "What about the books?" Jake asks. Ruby shrugs, "I told Mr. Gonzales not to give up the books. Is he going to listen? I have no idea. What about Kate?"

Jake rubs the back of his neck, "I think she'll be fine. Ringo doesn't want her, just the rest of us and the damn books. She hasn't come to anyone asking to help give them up, has she?" They all nod no. "Alright, then I guess we're ignoring the book situation." Minerva starts to protest again, "We can't let him have to books!" Ruby says, "The books belong to all of us, not just Kate. She can't just give away something that belongs to all of us without talking to us about it. She wouldn't do that."

Nanuet repeats, "I don't see why we don't give him the books." Minerva starts to protest when Jake cuts in. "I have to get to the main stage now. Let's just be prepared for him to come after us. Forget the book." Nanuet decides to stay invisible and him and Minerva leave.

Alone in their room, Ruby feels hot breath in her ear, "How do I become visible again?" "You say 'I love Ruby West' 5 times and mean it," she giggles. "Do I repeat that or is that the instructions?" She feels her behind pinched and lets out a tiny squeal. "I love Ruby West and I mean it. Now if you want a kiss you have to be able to find my lips." Says the air sounding like Jake.

"I didn't hear you say the magic words!" Without waiting for a response she quietly recites the word to dispel the magic and Jake slowly becomes visible again. She smiles when she sees him and then she kisses him. Jake collects up his bag of entertainment tools and goes with Ruby to the main stage area.

Jake wanders over to the children’s entertainment area. There are a number of children milling about and more standing back a little ways with their mothers who look disapprovingly at Jake. He smirks and places his bag down. He removes his gunbelts and wraps them with his duster and places it next to Ruby, who is watching from a dozen or so feet away. Lastly he sits on the ground and removes his boots. Out of the corner of his eye he notices the questioning looks from the distant mothers.

Without a word he takes the hat off the top of his head and starts to balance it by the brim on the backs of his finger tips. Ruby has seen him do this many times when his is bored or uninterested in what is going on. "Anybody can wear a hat on their head." Jake says to the small group of children. "Well you have to have a hat first I supposed." He rolls it back and forth across the back of his fingers and flips it over once catching it by the brim again and rolling it some more. Some of the children are watching, but he is losing the interest of the others. "I see that you are not impressed by someone who wears his hat on his hand. I should put it back on my head then," with that he flips the hat into the air and catches it balanced on the bridge of his nose. Two girls giggle. Jake grins and pops the hat backwards to his head, it settles upside down on the top of his head. The two girls giggle again. With a quick motion he tosses his hat to Ruby, who though startled, catches it easily.

He unties his bag and removes two balls. He throws one to the nearest boy, Ricardo, who bobbles it before dropping it. Jake starts tossing the other ball up and down in his left hand. "Don't just stand there looking at it," Jakes tells the boy with a smile, "throw it back." Ricardo picks up the ball and throws it to Jake, who catches it in his left hand and is now juggling two balls with one hand. Jake glances around at the crowd of children who are looking around confused. "Have you children never seen entertainment before?" He asks them. "When you like what you see you need to respond." Jake puts the balls down and continues, "You could do this," and he does a front hand spring, "or you could simply applaud," he says landing back on his feet and clapping his hands. The closest children giggle.

Jake goes to his bag and retrieves two more balls. "Who wants to help me?" The closest children squeal and wave their hands and the ones farther away tug at their mother’s arms. He throws the four balls to each of the four closest children. "Let's have some fun...."

Soon the children that are farther away have dragged their reluctant mothers to the edge of the crowd. Soon after those mothers tire of gripping the hands of their charges who wear them down with squirming and pulling. Begrudgingly they allow the children to gather around Jake Cook, known gambler and rumored trouble maker. The children don't seem to care.

Jake keeps their attention for the next twenty-five frantic minutes. He juggles balls, interspersed with front and back hand springs, front and back summersaults, and jokes with them all the while. Next he makes brightly colored neckerchiefs appear and disappear. He makes silver dollars fly invisibly from one hand to a child’s mouth and back to his other hand. He does some tricks with a short piece of rope, cutting it, knotting it and mystically reassembling it before their bulging eyes.
By the end of his performance even the reluctant mothers are sneaking smiles at his antics and comical banter. He finishes up with a short lived one handed hand stand while juggling two balls with the other hand before he loses his balance and falls over. Sweating and laughing he enjoys the giggles and squeals of delight from the children. "That's all for today kids, hope you enjoyed the show. I'll bet Miss West is ready to sing some songs with you at the piano."

Laughing, they all run away to be the first to the piano. Ricardo retrieves the ball Jake dropped and hesitantly hands them to him. "Gracias, amigo." Jake says with a smile and shakes his small hand. "I'll teach you to juggle if you want. But for now don't miss the show." Jake leans in close and whispers, "I think Ruby might like you best after me." Ricardo's smile grows so big that Jake thinks the boy's head will split in two. Little Ricardo bolts after the others to push his way near Ruby. Jake wipes the sweat off himself with some of the neckerchiefs before pulling his boots back on. Ruby is already starting the second song with the children when Jake manages to collect himself and his gear and get over to accompany her on the piano.

Ruby had watched Jake entertain the children with such ease and confidence, not caring for a moment that he was being silly. It was so endearing to her, just as the moment when Jake danced with Ginnie had been. A warm and adoring smile comes to her and she can’t take her eyes off Jake as she laughs with the children, a brief moment of respite in this crazy day.

Finally Jake was done and the children ran over to her and the piano.

“Now I know you all know this one,” Ruby smiles as she launches into the song accapella. It isn’t long before a chorus of children are singing along with her. As they sing Ricardo smiles up at Ruby and she takes his hand in hers. She says, “I will sing The Bird Song by Lesley Nelson-Burns

_Hi! says the blackbird, sitting on a chair,
Once I courted a lady fair;
She proved fickle and turned her back,
And ever since then I'm dressed in black.

Hi! says the blue-jay as she flew,
If I was a young man I'd have two;
If one proved fickle and chanced for to go,
I'd have a new string to my bow.

Hi! says the little leather winged bat,
I will tell you the reason that,
The reason that I fly in the night
Is because I lost my heart's delight.

Hi! says the little mourning dove,
I'll tell you how to gain her love;
Court her night and court her day,
Never give her time to say "0 nay."

Hi! said the woodpecker sitting on a fence,
Once I courted a handsome wench;
She proved fickle and from me fled,
And ever since then my head's been red.

Hi! says the owl with my eyes so big,
If I had a hen I'd feed like a pig;
But here I sit on a frozen stake,
Which causes my poor heart to ache.

Hi! says the swallow, sitting in a barn,
Courting, I think, is no harm.
I pick my wings and sit up straight
And hope every young man will choose him a mate.

Hi! says the hawk unto the crow,
If you ain't black then I don't know.
Ever since old Adam was born,
You've been accused of stealing corn.

Hi! says the crow unto the hawk,
I understand your great, big talk;
You'd like to pounce and catch a hen,
But I hope the farmer will shoot you then.

Hi! says the robin, with a little squirm,
I wish I had a great, big worm;
I would fly away into my nest;
I have a wife I think is the best._

Ruby continues to sing and Jake continues to play, filling up the rest of the allotted time. Jake doesn’t seem to know many of the children’s songs but he is creative with the piano and no one notices.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 224, “Audience with the Bishops” , Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 5:45 P.M.*

The Lucky Lady's entertainment section of the program ends at 6:00 PM and the Festival Singers and Dancers return for another performance. As planned, their costumes are a tad less conservative and more kicking and leg is involved with the dances, but the performance continues to be rather family-friendly.

Jake decides to head off and look for Conrad Booth, locating him at the Sterling's jewelry cart up at the Emporium. Jake indicates that he wishes to talk to the two of them head off for a private conversation. Conrad asks, "Is everything OK?" Jake replies, "We are keeping our eyes open."

Jake says, "I am worried about the ladies, I'm sure you are worried about Katherine. Isn't it funny that when you meet a woman you just know. I knew that Ruby and I were destined as soon as I saw her. Do you remember what you told me about Mrs. Kale? The day the I was temporarily a deputy, it was the same for you wasn't it. Didn't you tell me you knew you wanted to marry her?"
Conrad replies, "Marriage? No, at that time I was only interested in a relationship with her. But she wasn't ready so I was willing to wait. I am still willing to wait." That was the answer Jake was fishing for and a quick check of the eyes confirm that he is indeed speaking to the real Conrad Booth. Jake then shares his concern that Ringo is figuring out what they are doing either "because we are sloppy or his is using magic or subterfuge or both." Jake encourages Conrad to look for such a problem to help protect Katherine. Conrad says he will do so. The two then depart, heading separate ways.

Ruby sticks around for the Festival Dancers but can barely concentrate so instead she fights her way back to the Lucky Lady. A few different people who had seen her sing with the children were trying to talk to her and it felt like every step she took someone else was grabbing her. On top of all that the strange feeling that had been in the air all week seemed amplified somehow, emotions were running high, evident all over.

Back in her room at the Lucky Lady Ruby takes a drink of bourbon. As she tries to relax she spots the small black velvet package wrapped with a bow sitting on her vanity. Instinctively she grabs it and walks over to the El Parador. Once inside she squeezes her way to the bar and orders a whiskey from Pedro. While she waits she notices a couple of dwarves from earlier in the day whispering and pointing at her. She overhears only a tiny bit of conversation but they mention the word baby. They must think I was the invisible, pregnant one, she shakes her head. I suppose it makes sense since Katherine is the one they saw talking about it and they didn't see me. She smiles back at them but doesn't attempt to speak with them. After her drink she heads up the stairs to Katherine's room and knocks. There was no answer at Kate's door when Ruby knocked. She quickly glances up and down the hallway and, seeing no one there, she reaches down her bodice then picks the lock with her new lockpicks. Carefully entering the room, she double checks to make sure no one is there. She leaves the velvet bag on Kate's pillow, making sure it's clearly visible. She takes one final glance around the room before leaving and relocking the door. Ruby again wanders to the main area, the Festival Dancers still on stage.

It does not take long for Kate and Ginnie to locate the Priests, finishing up their dinner at the Promise City Hotel and Cafe. There are four Priests who all look to be of Greek descent. One has on the robes of an Arch-Bishop, another the robes of a Bishop and the other two in regular robes. The four are each now eating a piece of Melissa Smith's excellent apple crumb pie so should be finished soon with the meal.

Kate says, "Alright, here we go." Kate and Ginnie walked over to the table where the Priests were just finishing their pie. "I'm sorry to interrupt your Excellencies," Kate said, making a deep curtsy. "I am Mrs. Katherine Kale, and this is my ward Ginnie. I wonder if we might speak privately?" The men talk amongst themselves in Greek. Ginnie follows along with the conversation but does not make it obvious that she is comprehending what they are saying. The Bishop says, "Yes, I believe that I have heard of you. You are the one who is planning on becoming a school teacher here?" Ginnie stands by watching the priests and listening to their conversations that are in Greek. They see her as a small child for in a sense she is however they are underestimating her and will pay for any slight they may give Ma'am Kate because of "that woman".

Kate states, "I hope to. There are many children here and they all deserve an education. I can provide at least the basics, and a few extras. Of course if the town should start a school of it's own, I would gladly step aside or continue on under their guidance, as they see fit. I was surprised to learn a public school was being prevented by... well, it would not do to speak ill of another. Might you have a few moments for us?"

The Bishop says, "I would ask that two chairs be brought over, but there do not appear to be any empty ones left. Perhaps we should all depart and allow others to dine here now." One of the priests opens a coin bag and leaves enough money on the table to pay the bill with a generous tip. The four men head outside accompanied by Katherine and Ginnie.

They head over to the Town Hall building and Kate is surprised to see that one of the priests has a key to the building. They head inside. Preparations have already been made for the following day's worship service, the decorations being far more conservative than those which Minerva usually sets out.

Ginnie notes the Greek inscriptions on the altar and wall hangings. Similar inscriptions are also on the candelabras, goblets and books that the priests appear to have brought with them and had apparently arranged in this room earlier. Two velvet covered chairs have been arranged on the stage near the alter. The six head up there and the two senior priests sit in the chair. The two other priests offer Kate and Ginnie wooden crates to sit upon while they themselves each stand behind the man they are assigned to.

Ginnie remains standing reading the inscriptions trying to identify the slant these individuals will take while seeming to just gaze around the room. These men have built and bought power and would not be in Promise City unless they realized that this was and is a battleground. The real question is who do they truly wish this town to worshiped and how much support can a "non-religious schoolteacher" expect.

The Bishop asks "What is it Mrs. Kale that you wanted to see us about?" Katherine took a deep breath and tried to steady her nerves enough so they would at least appear to be no more than any person should feel facing such an assembly. She had been alright in the restaurant, they had seemed only men then. Here, in their place of power, she felt like the child who had cowered behind her brother. She pushed those thoughts away. This time Priests could be her salvation. Kate curtsied again.

"There are two issues, Your Excellencies. One I think you already know, There is a Priestess of Aphrodite who works at the Palace Saloon. She seeks to make our town Aphrodite's and no others. She has not given a choice to the people of this town, some of whom feel a special bond with others of the gods. I would welcome the influence of the goddess of Love, but not at the expense of the other gods. Worship and reverence, like love should be given freely and willingly.
The second involves a Priest of Ares. He has launched a war against the Earps, brothers who were the Marshals in Promise City and Tombstone. This priest, namely Johnny Ringo, wants to become the leader of a group called the Cowboy Gang, and the Earps have been working to eradicate them.

Last January I came into possession of a great many books that were in a Cowboy Gang hideout which was raided. Mr. Ringo wants these books back very badly. He has threatened the lives of many people I love in order to force me to turn them over to him, including that of Miss Minerva Florencia, the Priestess who organized this festival to Dionysus. As much as I love books, I would gladly sacrifice them, except for one fact. There is dangerous knowledge in these books, which he claims he needs to win his war against the Earps. Should he get his hands on these volumes, it is possible that the Earps could not stop him. Perhaps even an army could not stop him.

He has promised that we will leave me in peace if I acquiesce to his wishes, but I fear that he will play out the enmity between Ares and Aphrodite and use Promise City as his battleground. He has attacked myself and my associates several times using unnatural means. This town could not stand up to him if he has the power of Ares as well as unnatural powers behind him.

I am left with a choice of protecting those I care for and endangering many others, or keeping such power from him and having the blood of my loved ones on my hands. I come to you seeking help. I am required by the Priest of Ares to deliver these books to him at 7:30 tonight. If the wagon leaves town unmolested, he will not harm my friends. If it does not, he will kill them. I do not know if it will be him who drives the wagon into town tonight, or one of his men. But he will be close by."

The Arch-Bishop stands and approaches Kate. He takes her hand by the wrist and examines the metal bracelet with the Greek writings on it. He also makes a point in noticing that Ginnie wears a similar bracelet. He states, "My name is Dimitrios Tsaldaris of the Philadelphia Church. I am the highest ranking Church official in the United States of Greek descent. By those bracelets I gather that one of my colleagues has already been in contact with you. And that our arrival here would therefore not be unexpected to you, which is why you had sought us out."

The Bishop then also makes a formal introduction. "I am Bishop Costas Papandraus, Deputy Administrator of the Church in the Arizona, New Mexico, Wyoming and Utah Territories. Your town's Mrs. Mrs. Rebecca King corresponds frequently with my superior, the Italian Bishop Marko Frocheppi, who is the Administrator in charge of the Church in these territories. He was happy to delegate this situation to me rather than having to deal directly with her himself, so I have the full authority to enforce the Church's position in these matters."

Kate replies, "Yes, I have had contact with one of you colleagues. It was our concern about the situation with the Priestess of Aphrodite that lead us to seek help. We were given these bracelets to protect us from undue influence."

She turned to Bishop Papandraus and said with a wry smile, "I understand Mrs. King has some very definite ideas of how the church in Promise City should be run, and by whom. I am sure her intentions are good. Your arrival was not unexpected, although I did not learn of it until perhaps a half-hour ago. I would not presume to know the thoughts of the gods, but your arriving at this time is providential. What is the Church's position in these matters Bishop Papandraus, if I may be so bold to ask?"

The Arch-Bishop speaks up first. He says, "Your Mrs. King would like a traditional Priest to be assigned to this congregation. She fails to understand that such a man would not work well in these territories. A man and his family who are comfortable within the cities would not necessarily work in a fast-paced mining town, where the spiritual needs of a congregation are quite different."

Bishop Papandraus then says, "That was why I was selected for this post and why I brought my friend Trius with me", as he gestures to his aide. "The Bishop Frocheppi was appointed to this region primarily due to his family connection rather than his temperament. He does well with the Administrative matters and is content to remain at Church's main cathedral for these four Territories, in Cheyenne. The only traveling that interests him is visits to his counterpart in nearby Denver, Colorado.

I however, am quite comfortable on a saddle and dealing with situations that are unconventional and somewhat unorthodox. Your Mrs. King has misconstrued our explanation for this visit to mean that we will reprimand and remove your Priestess Florencia. That is not our intent, we came because of the other Priestess, who Mrs. King remains unaware of and we have opted to keep it that way until we can better assess the situation."

Kate says, "Yes, life in the West cannot be lived as life in the East. I learned that very quickly once I came here. With the death of my husband I had to take care of myself and do things that would never be acceptable back home. And since you have heard of me before and my desire to be a schoolteacher, I am sure she expressed her displeasure with my choices. I'm sure she believes I am unfit to teach.

I am relieved to hear that you will not remove Miss Florencia. She is an enthusiastic representative of the gods, one who understands the kind of place she is living in. She had hoped this festival would help bring the town together. I wish I could tell you who the Aphrodite Priestess if, but I have not discovered that myself. Unfortunately, I know the Pries of Ares all to well. I will assist you in any way I can, although I admit with my current situation my mind is not focused on the trouble with the Priestess."

Ginnie whispers to Kate "Isn't there suppose to be something at the main stage right after midnight being run by the women from the palace? I thought I saw it on the schedule in the paper. they may want to be around for that if they can't find and deal with the priestess before that." Kate laid her hand on Ginnie's shoulder. "The festival schedules indicates that dancers will be performing at midnight. Officially that would be on Sunday, the holy day. I wouldn't be surprised if the Priestess was among them."

The Arch-Bishop states, "This festival is a wonderful thing. Your Priestess has done well to use it to unite the people and worship the gods. Mrs. King is a prohibitionist, one who wishes that alcohol be banned. She fails to understand that Dionysus is one of our greater deities and that when used in moderation wine is a blessing and not an evil.

I plan to lead the worship service here in this building tomorrow. I hope to make it clear to Mrs. King and her Vigilance Committee that Priestess Florencia is here with our blessing and support. She however is young and inexperienced, so we would expect her to also be open to suggestions from Bishop Papandraus going forward.

As for the immediate situation at hand. There will be time later this evening to address the situation with the Priestess. Midnight is a long time off still. But it is already after 6:00 PM and the time of 7:30 is rapidly approaching. It is imperative that Ares not be allowed to disrupt this Festival. My suggestion is that you give him what he wants. However, giving them and allowing him to keep it are two different matters entirely. I can cast spells upon them to prevent any Evil person from being able to use them, which should allow sufficient time for us to then retrieve these items."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 225, “Getting into Trouble” , Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 6:30 P.M.*

As Ruby is watching the dancers she suddenly feels breath on her neck. “You're a much better dancer than they are," Jake comments before wrapping his arms around Ruby from behind. She smiles and places her arms over his as he kisses her neck. Then Jake whispers in her ear. "I talked to Conrad. I'm sure it's him. I'm not sure someone isn't using other means to figure out what people are thinking though."

Ruby nods. They stay a bit longer to watch the dancers before they agree to go back to the Lucky Lady. "I wonder what everyone else is doing," Ruby comments. "Getting into trouble I'm sure," Jake replies with a chuckle. They help out with the huge crowd at the Saloon and they also make sure to tell Niles about their plans to attend the ball so he will know where they are in case of trouble.

Nanuet returned to the Lucky Lady after his scouting of the Billiards Hall and Indian Saloon which turned up nothing. He made himself visible and began helping around. As evening rapidly approached he began getting nervous about the upcoming ball and looking like a fool. Well maybe the Cowboys have other plans anyways he thinks. He continues helping around the Lucky Lady, serving, cleaning, bouncing, and doing everything he can to contribute.

Eventually Minerva shows up and makes her way over to the industrious elf. "Decided to show yourself finally?" she quipped. He says, "Well I didn't find anything out so I figured I might as well come here and help out. Not sure what else we can do about the situation." She replies,
"I have been through the crowd, tending to my congregation, making appearances and keeping an eye on things. I too have not found out any useful information. The ball is almost here though and even with this going on I cannot help myself from getting excited. Soon, I must go get ready." He answers, "I suppose I do as well, but first let me tend to these folks here, can I get you anything while your here?"

Nanuet returns to serving while Minerva works the room introducing herself and handling public relations. Soon, Nanuet notices Kate walking in. He makes his way over to her and speaks. "So, any idea what we are doing at this point? Time is wasting." She says, "Yes, actually. And I need to speak to you especially about it. There is hope, Nanuet. We need to go somewhere private."

Inside the crowded saloon, Kate finally caught a flash of red hair. She and Ginnie hurried over. Kate suddenly hesitated. Their last words had been angry, but this was too important to worry about that now. They finished crossing the room and Kate said quietly to Ruby, "Can we talk?" Ruby nods, "Yes, of course. Do you want to stay here or go upstairs?" Kate replies, "Upstairs, the three of us. Anyone else who wants as well, although Jake did want us to avoid looking as if we were planning."

Nanuet says, "Let's get out of the crowd. Upstairs is better." Nanuet fetches Minerva and joins Ruby, Kate and Ginnie who are standing at the bottom of the stairs. The five head up to the office where they can talk amongst themselves and not fight the crowd to be heard. Before heading upstairs Ruby gives Jake a little nod of the head. He arrives up there a couple of minutes after the rest of them. "What's up?" Ruby asks.

Kate lit a candle and gave them some privacy. "Just in case. I just spoke with the priests that were sent to look into the heavy influence of Aphrodite here in town..." Kate began with a shiver, then quickly sketched in their conversation, emphasizing that they had no idea any of them used magic themselves. "I presented it as a religious problem, and they are very anxious Ares not be allowed to interrupt this festival.

The idea is this. One of the priests will put a spell on the books so that anyone with evil intent cannot use them. I will then turn them over, and two of the priests will follow the wagon out of town so we will know where they are taken. He will have the books in his possession, but they will do him no good. The priests would like an experienced tracker to go with them, and that's where you come in, Nanuet. I don't believe they intend any confrontations, only to make sure we know where to go to take them back. There are soldiers aplenty here for the festival. I think tomorrow after services with Priests help, and perhaps that of the soldiers, we can finish Ringo. What do you think?"

"What's considered evil?" Ruby notices the stares she gets from everyone. "Well, how do you really know he's 'evil' in the sense of whatever the spell will be. I mean, if he was really evil he would have kidnapped all of us and tortured us until someone told him where to books were." Nanuet states, "OK, it shouldn't be too hard to track a wagonload full of books. I don't see that I have a choice in this. I am sure Minerva can find another escort to the ball. You will have to introduce me to these men so we know each other before this gets interesting."

Minerva starts to immediately protest but Ruby cuts her off. "No, Nanuet, it shouldn't be you. The Cowboys know who you are. They'll have to find someone else." Kate says, "I'm not certain. But I can ask the Priest when he comes to cast the spell. Perhaps it is some kind of injunction against servants of Ares? Ruby you're welcome to come to the El Parador and ask them yourself. Nanuet, I don't think it will take so long that you will miss the entire ball. I'm sure you will be back with plenty of time for dancing."

Nanuet states, “How do you have any idea how far out of town they are going? They could travel all night for what we know. This is more important than any ball and you all know it. Besides, I am a lousy dancer." Ginnie asks, “Okay I'm a little confused. Your worried about dancing when we're all getting ready to die? I'll never understand adults.” Ruby states, "I agree with you Ginnie. The ball has already been ruined for me, as has this entire festival. There has been too much worry and drama. I‘m not excited about it at all, because in case the rest of you haven't thought about it I'm sure Johnny Ringo will show up in costume to cause trouble and we won't know who he is."

Nanuet turns to Ruby. "We will be tracking them from a distance is my guess, won't matter if they know me or not. We don't have time to go around and find a tracker, make sure he is legit, tell him what is going on and convince him to help us track a dangerous man and his gang. I am going."

Kate looked over at Miss Florencia. "I may even come to church tomorrow. It seems Mrs. King is going to be very disappointed when they throw their full support behind you." Ruby states, "Ugh, what do I care for priests? I'm just mentioning it, that it might not work. I'd rather throw a ball of fire on the wagon after it gets out of town, but I know that's not going to be allowed. I don't want to think about it anymore."

Kate bit her tongue, then answered calmly, "I don't think burning it after it leaves would count as allowing it to leave unmolested. The idea is to fool him tonight, and take him tomorrow. You're right Nanuet, I don't know how far they will take it. I was thinking that it would go to Ringo, and he can't be far away if he intends to carry out his threat. It may go somewhere else."

Jake sits quietly scratching his beard until he finally speaks. "This could work, especially with the help of our new friends. I'm not convinced that Ringo will leave us alone but it's worth a shot." Kate says, "To be honest Jake, I'm not convinced either. But it's the best option I've heard. And if he doesn't leave us alone, we have help.”

Kate then asks, "Do we know any other experienced trackers that we can trust?" Ginnie interjects, “Wouldn't it be better if the animals tracked with the priests? after all they should have some way to communicate with them priests can talk with animals can't they.” Kate says, "That would be better. Nanuet, Priestess, can such a thing be done?" Minerva points out that an owl at night has better vision than anything else on the planet. She could stay aloft and unseen and track the wagon for as long as necessary.

Nanuet says, "Well I know little of priests, if you remember I am only recently educated in the ways of shamanism. I imagine there are spells that will allow animals and people to communicate, but what use would a priest of civilized people have to learn that spell or even pray for it today? Besides, I would never send Maska anywhere I wasn't willing to go myself."

Ginnie states, “Nanuet you can't go. There is a bullet with your name on it. He doesn't even have to be a good shot, and we know he is, to kill you.” “Ginnie, how do you know this?" Ruby asks with a raised eyebrow, "As Nanuet has NOT received a letter." Ginnie replies, “No and neither did I or Chester. However Chester's boss did get one and Chester got blown up by invisible dynamite. My employer got a letter so I'm assuming that there is a bullet labeled for me along with lots of other people. If I was Ringo and had shot Nanuet before and he didn't die I'd put him near the top of my hit list. We also discussed the fact that Ringo had threatened people that were close to Ma'am Kate with the priests. process of elimination.”

Ruby does not look at Jake but continues softly, "Yes, that is my theory also. Which means if that is correct, the next bullet is for me. Ginnie, you should be staying at the El Parador until we can take care of this problem." Kate states, "Indeed she should. You are one person we can keep safe Ginnie. You've helped a great deal today, now is the time to keep yourself safe so you are still around to help again another day."

Ginnie ignores the suggestion and then says, “What about the centaur in the horse barn at the Cantina? Maybe he can help?” Kate says, "He is a friend of Mr. Gonzales, so he might be convinced. And the Cowboy Gang have never known us to go about with a Centaur. Nanuet, would consider being held in reserve?" "That's a good idea," Ruby comments. "Mr. Gonzales trusts him and isn't he an Apache go to guy or something? If they go out into those lands he can get the Indians involved."

Nanuet states, "First of all, I did not get any letters and unless you know something that we don't. We can only guess on who's name is on the bullets if anyone’s name is actually on the bullets. He threatened to kidnap Ginnie before and it was just a threat. As far as bringing the centaur into it, I prefer to leave others out of this who are not already involved. Too late for the priests obviously, but why put more people at risk. And once again if I understand the plan correctly we are just to track them and see where they go. There should be no battle. I also have a spell that can prevent people from even firing a gun at me."

Minerva puts her hand on Nanuet's arm, "Mi amor, I think what our friends are saying is that we would prefer you to stay here and watch and protect over us. I for one would be much happier keeping you in my sights." Ruby says, "The owl can only speak with Minerva. Let the Centaur go, that's my vote." She notices Nanuet seems to be insisting on going. "Haven't you met the Centaur Nanuet?"

The Indian replies, "Yes, I met him. All the more reason why I would not want him to go in my stead. He is a good, kind being and would probably accept readily, but I can't ask him to go in my place. I was part of the group who took those books from the cave, he was not. I still feel I should go, but if I am outvoted then so be it." Nanuet turns and stomps off to the corner of the room unhappy with the situation and unsure of what actions to take.

Kate was quiet for a minute. "You're right about that. I know as Nanuet said, that we'd like to avoid involving others, but at this point without outside help we are stuck. Ringo doesn't expect us to have others. Why don't we ask the Centaur, and send Luna as well? Then Luna can carry any urgent messages to us." Minerva says, "Nanuet, You served as the Apache Ambassador in his place when he went away. It strikes me that he owes you a favor in return. And you can make it his choice if you wish."

Nanuet states, "Fine, do as you wish. Fetch the centaur, send the owl. I will not argue with you as we do not have the time. If anything happens to this creature I will never forgive myself. Ginnie, the next person who touched that door would have gotten hit by the dynamite blast. It could have been a possum looking for a hole to climb in to, that had nothing to do with any numbers, it was just chance." Kate says, "Thank you for saying that. I believe Ruby and Ginnie are right about the notes and names, but the dynamite was chance."

Ruby exclaims, "Nanuet, you obviously want to go. No one is going to stop you if you feel that strongly. So you should go prepare yourself." Nanuet exclaims, "What? Make up your minds? Kate, Ginnie, Minerva, and I thought you didn't want me to go. Now you have changed your mind, still we are out voted. This is starting to drive me crazy!"

Ruby states, "There is no voting going on here and no one can tell you what to do. Just because we might not want you to go doesn't mean you can't make up your own mind to do what you think is right. If you are going to seriously blame yourself if the Centaur gets hurt then you should go. That doesn't mean I want you to go."

Jake cuts in, "Everyone calm down. Nanuet, you should stay here with us, easier if we keep folks together. But Ruby is right, no one here is telling you what to do. You decide for yourself, I'll leave it up to you to either go or ask the Centaur." "Now," Jake continues, "We have to get the books on the wagon and get the wagon over there. Katherine where are you supposed to meet these priests so they can en-spell the book?"

Kate states, "In the Cantina, and in only about fifteen more minutes, so I must leave soon. One of Ringo's men will bring the wagon down Freemont Street, and then I have to load it up. I'll just drive the cart to the intersection. Mr. Gonzales reminded me of those things Beauregard Dodge used to hold his canon in mid-air. I can use those to move the books from the cart to the wagon without any help. Considering what happened earlier today, they will likely believe me being alone more readily than me having help."

"You can bring someone along who isn't involved to help you. You shouldn't be moving all those books around alone. Maybe Grant Keebler?" Jake says. "I'm sure Grant would be glad to help. Thank you for the thought, truth be told, I don't really want to be alone out there," she said with a little laugh. "It just seemed to make the most sense. "Alright, Nanuet you go," Jake continues. "But just you. That way they will see we aren't all ganging up on them. The rest of us should go about our business as best we can but be prepared for the worst anyway."

Nanuet looks over to Minerva and for a moment locks gazes with her. He can read the concern in her eyes. His eyes drop for a moment and then he looks back at her. "Kate, lets go over there then and get this done with. I will ask the centaur to track the wagon, but if I don't return it is because he refused." Kate says, "Alright, Nanuet. I'm as anxious as you are to have this done."

Ruby approaches Kate as they are about to leave. "I'm not sure if you've been back to your room. I left something there for you, I just wanted you to know now." Ruby looks a bit weary and the worry is apparent on her face, especially because it's not something seen there frequently. "Alright Ruby," Kate tentatively hugged her. "And when tomorrow comes, I will stay behind."

"Good. Because I couldn't bare to see something bad happen to you." Ruby furrows her brows. "What's tomorrow?" "If everything goes as we wish tonight, tomorrow is making sure our friend JPR doesn't spend another day above ground." Kate sighed. "I love you, Ruby. Be so very careful." "I will be careful and you be careful too." Ruby hugged Kate in return and says softly, "I love you too Kate and that is why I worry about you so."

She lets her grip on Kate go. "There might not be a tomorrow. I just know Johnny Ringo is coming tonight, I have a feeling." Kate replies, "You might be right, but we will deal with that when it comes. We've done everything we possibly can to do by right by everyone we can. That's all we can do."

Nanuet kisses Minerva and tells her to get ready for the ball and that he will meet her there. "Besides we have our bet on whether or not I can find you." Kate, Ginnie and Nanuet head over towards the El Parador. When they arrive Nanuet heads out the stables to speak with Qualtaqua.
"Noble Centaur, our paths cross again. I must call upon you for a favor, I need your aid."

Nanuet tells the story to the Centaur, explaining where they got the books, who Ringo is, what he has done and what their plan is. He replies, "I accept this task and you should have no burden upon you. I owe you a favor for being the voice of the Apache in my absence and have no qualms about repaying that deed. I will prepare now and will do as you ask." After his meeting with the Centaur, Nanuet heads inside and looks for Kate.

Kate waves Nanuet over to where she is sitting, managing for the first time since breakfast to put a little food into her. Ginnie's appetite is healthy, as always. "I am just waiting for my new friends," she said quietly when he arrived. "How did it go?" "I explained to him what was going on and he accepted without hesitation. He is a noble creature and will meet our needs well. He mentioned that he has the ability to speak with animals and also that he can change form to a wood elf and has a magical tent that he can hide within if necessary. I think we have made a wise choice. Should I stay with you or return to the others now?"

"I have kept to myself too much lately, but as much as I'd like you to stay, I think you should go. It is not long until the ball, and it would makes sense that you would be preparing for it." Kate looked at him and spoke quietly. "I know how frustrating it is to want to act and not be able to, and I have learned lately that feeling of responsibility for the safety of others. This is not easy. But the last thing I have learned today is that in many cases, the right choice is the hard one."

"You speak with much wisdom Miss Kate. I have found that many things in life are much harder than one would initially believe. I will go now, but take confidence that you have done all you could do in this situation and that things will work out as we hope." With that Nanuet leaves the El Parador and heads back to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 226, “Exchange Preparations” , Saturday, April 1st , 1882, 7:00 P.M.*

Chester thanks Valdez and limps to his room to put away his rifle. His right leg still itches the healing magic, but soon he can put his full weight on it. The deputy wads up his ruined clothes and changes into some fresh ones. He checks his sixguns and finds that the Colt's barrel was bent by the blast. Chester sighs at his misfortune. "I guess the Fates have decided I can't have any more guns. I'll bring this to Pierre next time I see him. Better find Mitch to tell him I can work now."

Chester stops by the office, but no one is there. He searches around until he finds the Marshal. "Any sign of the cowboys?" Berg says, "None at all. Did you find anything out?" "Except for finding out that the cowboys like dynamite, no. Although one cowboy has crossed the River Styx. Ringo wasn't there. So he's probably nearby."

Chester finds Clarisse watching the musical performances. He covers her eyes. "Guess who?" She says, "Chester, where have you been? You missed your fencing match with Mr. Tomlinson." Chester kisses her. "I missed you, too. I had to do something. I'm sorry I couldn't be your champion." She smack him on the shoulder. "Don't tease me. But it's nice that you would fight for me." "Of course I would. You're very important to me. Now, I need to walk around. Hard to catch criminals when I'm too busy looking at you. Bye."

Chester wanders around, looking for cowboys, pickpockets, and the like. Nanuet finds him and tells him what's going on. "OK. I can keep watch there. Do I need my rifle?" "It would be a good idea, my friend. We don't know when Ringo will strike." Chester retrieves his Spencer and positions himself near the house across Fremont from the Comique.

Ruby takes a few minutes to talk with Jake. They decide they will watch the books from afar but make sure they don't get involved as long as Kate is alright. After that they'll get ready for the ball, and they both agree that most likely Johnny Ringo will be there. Ruby tells Jake she is going to visit Jane. She makes her way over to the Palace where Deacon McCoy has his hands full, just as the case all over Promise City. Ruby asks for someone to get Jane, and it's only a matter of minutes before the scared woman comes to the door.

Jane exclaims, "Ruby, what have you heard? Anything? What's going on?" Ruby sits Jane down on the steps then joins her. "No, I don't know what's going on with you know who. I can't say that he won't show up tonight. There is something you should know. He has threatened me also. But..." she glances up and down the street, "I have to do my dance tonight. I said I would honor the goddess and I will. But Jane, you do not have to go on and at this point I do think you'd be risking your life to do so." "Ruby, if he has threatened you, you shouldn't do it either!" Jane replies frantically. Ruby gives her a small smile, "Oh, he will come after me no matter what I do, it's not because of this. But the love of Jake is worth the risk I have to take."

She places her hand on Jane's arm. "There is something else. There are priests here to see you. They have been told you are overzealous and they have come to make sure you are not influencing people against their wills. I'm not entirely sure how they would have gotten that idea but I'm sure you would agree with me that it would be unfair for anyone to force someone to do something they don't want to do." As she speaks she looks deep into Jane's eyes. "I am new to the goddess but I would guess she would want true believers to bring her love and desire and she would rather have that than some false emotions being given to her."

"The priestess Minerva feels you have done a great injustice but I have heard no facts from anyone, only words. Understand something, I am not doing the dance for you, I'm doing it for her."

At the El Parador, Kate ran to her teacher's rooms after Nanuet left and updated him on what was going to happen. He, like the others, had his concerns, but he also seemed more comfortable with at least trying to do something than just giving up. She left Ginnie upstairs with him, hoping she would stay in for the night, but knowing she would do as she wished.

After Kate leaves Gonzales and Ginny have an argument. First, she wants some of the books to stay that she hasn't checked yet. He assures her that they have already been brought downstairs and that ALL are needed to make the exchange legitimate. She adamantly refuses to stay put. She says, "Alright. I need to be out there but not be me. Do you have something that can help me look like somebody else?" Gonzales says, "But the magic bullet with your name could still find you even in disguise." She replies, "But Ringo won't fire it if he doesn't actually see Ginnie. He wouldn't waste it."

Gonzales buys into that logic. He locates the "Louise" hairclip, explaining that it will project a humanized version of Sonoma. "I can do that," Ginnie states. Gonzales adds "Louise speaks with a Boston accent." Ginnie replies, "Like this, I do believe that I am proficient in Ma'am Kate's personalized Bostonian accent and can adjust it if need be." Gonzales gets the clip and activates it. Ginnie can now barely breath as her previously loose clothing is now so tight it is close to bursting. "Couldn't we have waited until I changed!" she exclaims. She heads off to Kate's room to borrow some clothing.

Kate had gone back down to the Cantina, arriving only moments before the Priests entered. It was odd to see the men out of their robes and in western-style jeans, shirts, and vests. She didn't approach them, instead heading toward the back way out. It was a few minutes before they appeared. "This way," she said quietly, leading them to the stable. "There is someone for you to meet.

The three entered the stable, and the centaur Qualtaqa stepped into the dim light. Kate had to admire how quickly the Bishop and his attendant Trius masked their surprise. "Bishop Papandraus, Trius, this is Qualtaqa. He is a skilled tracker with many helpful talents. He will accompany you out of town. The priest replies, “Qualtaqa, we are so grateful for your help, this is no small task we have asked of you." The centaur dipped his head slightly. "It is nothing. My skills are needed, and the elf Nanuet and yourself earned my help with your assistance to the Apache. I am pleased to help."

Kate nodded. "Thank you. Gentlemen, the books are over here in the cart." She pulled the cover back and exposed the large pile of books. "One of my friends asked a good question. She wondered what defines evil, from the point of a spell. Are you certain it will stop Ringo from using these books?"

"Ah," the Bishop began with a bit of a smile, "Yes, evil is a difficult word. Not all who follow Ares are evil. Many soldiers venerate him, some seek his help in conflicts they feel they cannot avoid. Just as one can feel love with Aphrodite to incite it, one can make war without Ares to start it. But from what you say of this Priest, he revels in violence. He has offered to slaughter innocents to get what he wants. The spell I intend to use assumes a wide definition of evil. I have no doubt this man will fall under it."

Kate nodded and stood back to give the Priest room to work. He circled the cart twice, muttering softly in what she could only assume was Latin. Instead of gestures with his arms, he made flickering symbols with his fingers. After about thirty seconds her furrowed his brow and make a separate motion. Katherine understood enough about magic now to know that it was a separate spell. He says, "I added a little something. He should not feel a need to examine the books too closely until tomorrow." "Thank you," Kate said again. "I guess now all there is to do is wait for 7:30."

As the time for the exchange nears both Jake and Ruby gather up weapons and prepare. They walk together towards the exchange point and choose spots on opposite sides of the busy streets. Nanuet and Minerva were supposed to be doing the same, but down the street, more towards the edge of town. They had decided to try to stay out of the exchange and just make sure that Katherine was ok.

At approximately 7:25 PM the Wells Fargo stagecoach pulls into town. It turns west onto Sierra and down to Front where it turns left, stopping before Drover's Hotel and Saloon. A welcoming committee comprised of Elton Hubbard, Hamilton Fisk, Burton Lumley and Doctor James Eaton are there to greet Samuel Clemens when he exits the stagecoach. Newton Gilly, rifle in hand accompanies they as they proceed to walk south as a group towards the stage at intersection of Main and Front Streets.

Meanwhile, Emery Shaw steps out from the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon where he has been enjoying a drink with friends. He notices Ruby standing on the Comique's porch and approaches her. "Well hello Miss. West, and how are you on this fine evening?" he asks. "Mr. Shaw!" Ruby jumps as she is startled by Shaw's voice behind her. "Er, very well?" she says, not sounding well at all. "Actually," she lowers her voice to a whisper, "We're having some Cowboy trouble tonight. I know, not very surprising." She keeps her eyes pealed down the street.

Shaw replies, "Sorry to hear that, let me know if I can help you with that at all. And before I leave town have that boyfriend of yours catch up with me, I have something with me that I promised to give him when we last met." "I think we're ok for now, thank you. What is it you have for Jake?" she asks glancing at him across the street. He replies, "A long-range rifle. He had admired the ones that my men and I used that day out on the range. I brought one with me for the marksmanship competitions that I had planned to present to him afterwards. It is a fine weapon, I won first place with it."

"Oh congratulations! He would love to have that. He's a bit busy at the moment but it might come in handy soon. Do you have it now? Perhaps one of your men could drop it at the Lucky Lady." "I could do that." He then notices the man standing on the porch beside and behind Ruby. "And speaking of the Marksmanship Competition, Hello Mr. Murdock. It is good to see you again." Emery reaches past Ruby, extending his hand to a tall blonde-haired man in western clothing and with a rifle slung on his back. The man appears to be more startled than Ruby was at Emery's acknowledgement.

Emery glances to Ruby and says, "Mr. Murdock finished second in the competition." He turns back to the man, who returns the handshake, and says, "That was some mighty fine shooting son." "Er...thank you Sir," the man replies. Ruby wracked her brain, trying to remember if Murdock was one of the names given to them by Judge Isby. Not being able to remember she stayed suspicious. She reaches out her hand to him, "Mr. Murdock, congratulations on your second place finish. I hope you realize what an honor it is, finishing behind this man, that is, for he is an excellent shot and," she smiles at Shaw, "A good friend of mine."

Ruby shakes the man's hand. He seems a but put off on her touching him. She immediately senses that something is "not quite right" about him. "I was so upset having to miss the competition today. Why don't the two of you tell me all about it?" She smiles sweetly at the two men. Meanwhile she catches Jake's glances and rubs her wrist, although she isn't sure he catches the signal through the crowds.

Murdock says, "Hey, look, isn't that Mark Twain?" The welcoming committee is now climbing up onto the main stage 175 feet west on Main Street. Marshall Berg and the Greek/Roman Arch-Bishop are already on stage to greet him. Burton Lumley heads over to the podium to make the introduction. Shaw and Murdock both turn towards the stage. Ruby concentrates further on Murdock and begins to notice a faint magical aura surrounding him, not unlike the one that she detected on Gonzales when he was in his Mr. Austin disguise. She can see that the highest concentration of magic is on Murdock's metal belt buckle.

Ruby tries to concentrate on his eyes and his voice when he speaks. "Isn't it wonderful that Mark Twain's come to our little town?" She does not take her eyes off him. While he isn't looking she gracefully reaches up to pull some hair off her face, using deft hand movements to pick her small dagger out of her hair clip. She hides it in her hand and when she puts her hand back down, her skirts. Murdock glances at her with the corner of his eye and then focuses back on the stage where Lumley is continuing his long-winded introduction. Ruby continues to watch the road and watch Murdock. On the other side of the road Jake brushes his gun and keeps one eye on the road and the other eye on Ruby.

Ginnie takes a few minutes to get dressed in some of Kate's clothing that she hasn't been seen in recently that would not be readily identified. She then spends the couple of minutes it takes to adjust her walk and body motions so that she actually will look to be another person and not have the free wheeling street stride of a guttersnipe. She packs some spell components, her scroll and money, in a small carry bag along with some empty sheets of paper that she can place components on if necessary. She heads down to the kitchen where she nabs three breakable jars that she fills with oil and twists a wick on. She also pockets a batch of the kitchen matches and snags a cookie that is laying warm on a rack and heads out onto the road by the back door doing her best not to be seen coming from the cantina.

Ginnie proceeds west along South Street from the El Parador as 'Louise'. She begins to cross the intersection with Fremont where she notices Minerva standing over near the Marshall's Office and Nanuet ten feet away from her alongside the Great Western Boarding House's west wall. Ginnie and Minerva had both not yet been in Promise City back when 'Louise' had worked at the Lone Star but Nanuet clearly had and immediately recognizes the image of the woman wearing the hairclip.

Mr. Twain steps up onto the Stage. He begins by commenting "I am truly honored to be able to speak at a festival for Dionysus. Never let it be said that I would pass up an opportunity to honor those who promote strong drink." The audience laughs. He continues, "And to be in a fine city that offers such promise as this one, truly spectacular. I hear that last year Billy the Kid met his maker in this town, I thank you all for making my arrival far more pleasant."

He then takes out a book and places it on the podium. "I would like to read you a brief except from my latest novel, which should be arriving in books stores as we speak. It is titled 'The Prince and the Pauper' and I think that you will find it to be quite entertaining." He then begins to read from the first chapter. “Chapter I. The birth of the Prince and the Pauper.”

_In the ancient city of London, on a certain autumn day in the second quarter of the sixteenth century, a boy was born to a poor family of the name of Canty, who did not want him. On the same day another English child was born to a rich family of the name of Tudor, who did want him. All England wanted him too. England had so longed for him, and hoped for him, and prayed God for him, that, now that he was really come, the people went nearly mad for joy. Mere acquaintances hugged and kissed each other and cried. Everybody took a holiday, and high and low, rich and poor, feasted and danced and sang, and got very mellow; and they kept this up for days and nights together. By day, London was a sight to see, with gay banners waving from very balcony and housetop, and splendid pageants marching along. By night, it was again a sight to see, with its great bonfires at every corner, and its troops of revellers making merry around them. There was no talk in all England but of the new baby, Edward Tudor, Prince of Wales, who lay lapped in silks and satins, unconscious of all this fuss, and not knowing that great lords and ladies were tending him and watching over him--and not caring, either. But there was no talk about the other baby, Tom Canty, lapped in his poor rags, except among the family of paupers._

Grant Keebler came into the stable as Kate had earlier asked, ready to again escort her on an errand. What time is it?" Katherine asked nervously. Grant Keebler took out a pocket watch and flipped it open. "7:30, Kate." She looked over at the Priest and Qualtaqa. "Good luck, Gentlemen. Take care." Kate clicked her tongue to the horse hitched to the cart, and she and Grant led it calmly onto the street. She kept her eyes open for the wagon that was supposed to be coming.

Kate continues up Fremont Street. She sees Nanuet standing near the Great Western Boarding house next to.....Louise! Kate flicked her eyes over and back, trying not to give anything away. She wasn't sure where Sonoma had been today, it could be her. It could be Mr. Gonzales, he wouldn't think twice about disguising himself as a woman. She put the thought firmly out of her mind that it could be Ginnie. Her teacher wouldn't have sent her girl out here to watch this.... "Keep on eye on the Great Western, Grant," she whispered. "The woman there. If something happens, we need to make sure she isn't harmed." She kept walking, praying to see that wagon.

Kate notices Minerva standing just off of Fremont Street in the thin alleyway between the Marshall's Office and the County Claims Office. She continues onward towards the intersection with Main Street, spotting Jake standing among a small crowd of men along the Bar-H Stable's corral fence and looking west up Main Street toward the speaker.

She hears Mr. Twain's Missouri twang sounding out a passage from his book: _"The house which Tom's father lived in was up a foul little pocket called Offal Court, out of Pudding Lane. It was small, decayed, and rickety, but it was packed full of wretchedly poor families. Canty's tribe occupied a room on the third floor. The mother and father had a sort of bedstead in the corner; but Tom, his grandmother, and his two sisters, Bet and Nan, were not restricted--they had all the floor to themselves, and might sleep where they chose."_

As she reaches the intersection she notices another wagon two books north, beyond the Golden Eagle Boarding House and the Morand's complex of buildings. It is an older wagon drawn by a pair of horses. There are two men seated on the bench. The wagon begins to move south on Fremont. "Oh gods, please don't let this go bad," she whispered. "I think they have help in the cash store."

Jake keeps his eyes up Freemont Street, watching for the wagon. Ruby continues to closely watch Murdock. "Isn't Mr. Twain wonderful?" she gushes, again trying to recognize his voice with his answer. Without turning his head towards Ruby Murdock replies, "Quiet woman, I'm trying to listen." Ruby narrowed her eyes and kept her small dagger at the ready. Was he listening for something particular? She kept on guard, also looking for Kate and the wagons.

Kate reaches the center of the intersection. The southbound wagon is continuing, now passing in front of the Papago Cash Store. The driver does a sideways glance over to the store as they go by it. The wagon continues to get closer. As the other wagon continues south it veers over towards the east side of the road, so that when it stops Kate's wagon will be between it and the crowds further west on Main Street. Kate does not recognize either man. The driver is focused on the rig while the other man is staring at Kate. He has a shotgun lying on his lap, the barrel pointing to the right of him, which will be in Kate's direction momentarily.

Meanwhile, Twain's stops and he says, "But I don't want to read everything to you, then why would you buy the book? I will now skip ahead to the third chapter. This is where the prince and the pauper first meet. Young Tom was at the royal gate among the crowds staring at the passing Prince and found himself too close.

_Before he knew what he was about, he had his face against the gate-bars. The next instant one of the soldiers snatched him rudely away, and sent him spinning among the gaping crowd of country gawks and London idlers. The soldier said, "Mind thy manners, thou young beggar!" The crowd jeered and laughed; but the young prince sprang to the gate with his face flushed, and his eyes flashing with indignation, and cried out, "How dar'st thou use a poor lad like that? How dar'st thou use the King my father's meanest subject so? Open the gates, and let him in!"_

_You should have seen that fickle crowd snatch off their hats then. You should have heard them cheer, and shout, "Long live the Prince of Wales!" The soldiers presented arms with their halberds, opened the gates, and presented again as the little Prince of Poverty passed in, in his fluttering rags, to join hands with the Prince of Limitless Plenty. Edward Tudor said "Thou lookest tired and hungry: thou'st been treated ill. Come with me."_

Kate tried not to flinch from the stare that was boring into her. She kept moving forward, wishing she didn't have to move in front of that shotgun. There was much more going on than she had thought. "Let's get this over with," she muttered. The driver stops the wagon. The man beside him hands the driver the shotgun, which the driver keeps at the ready, his hand near but not on the trigger, and casually pointed in Kate's general direction.

The other man climbs over to Kate's wagon and starts to move the boxes of books. Kate mutters, “I guess I didn't have to worry about moving the books myself.” She stood back with Grant and let them do their business. She knew the others were out there. It was tempting just to end these men. But in the middle of the festival, in the middle of town.... Beside Ringo's threats, it was a recipe for disaster. Still, she was very aware of the weight of the pistol and the wand in her pocket. Ruby notices that Murdock continues to face towards the stage but his eyes keep darting to the left, watching the exchange of books with his peripheral vision.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 227, “The Prince and the Pauper” , Saturday, April 1st, 1882, 7:30 P.M.*

The men finish the task of moving the books.   The man steps back into the wagon, now sitting on top of one of the book boxes rather than on the bench.  The driver hands him back the shotgun, which he continues to hold pointing in Kate's direction.   

Mr. Twain has just finished reading the passage where both the Prince and the Pauper describe their lives to one another, each being envious of what they hear.  He continues: 

_"Oh, prithee, say no more, 'tis glorious!  If that I could but clothe me in raiment like to thine, and strip my feet, and revel in the mud once, just once, with none to rebuke me or forbid, meseemeth I could forego the crown!  And if that I could clothe me once, sweet sir, as thou art clad--just once--  Oho, would'st like it?  Then so shall it be.  Doff thy rags, and don these splendours, lad!  It is a brief happiness, but will be not less keen for that.  We will have it while we may, and change again before any come to molest."_

The driver commands his horses onward and the wagon begins to move south and away from Kate.   The man in the back continues to hold his shotgun in Kate's direction.    They pass before Jake and the other men by the corral fence.   Mark Twain continues to read: 

_"A few minutes later the little Prince of Wales was garlanded with Tom's fluttering odds and ends, and the little Prince of Pauperdom was tricked out in the gaudy plumage of royalty.  The two went and stood side by side before a great mirror, and lo, a miracle: there did not seem to have been any change made!  They stared at each other, then at the glass, then at each other again.  At last the puzzled princeling said--"What dost thou make of this?"_

Kate stood very carefully still, not wanting to give the man any reason to fire at her.  She watched the men by the corral even as he kept her eyes on the shotgun.   Both Jake and Ruby continue to watch from their spots.   The wagon continues southward, soon passing from Ruby and Chester's field of vision.  Jake and Kate continue to watch it as it passes by Weller's Blacksmithing and the County Claims Office.  Mr. Twain's readings continue: 

_"Ah, good your worship, require me not to answer.  It is not meet that one of my degree should utter the thing.  Then will _I_ utter it.  Thou hast the same hair, the same eyes, the same voice and manner, the same form and stature, the same face and countenance that I bear.  Fared we forth naked, there is none could say which was you, and which the Prince of Wales.“_

The wagon passes by the Marshall's Office and the Great Western Boarding House and across the intersection of South.   Both the driver and rider notice Nanuet and Louise as they pass by.   Nanuet also stays where he is, watching the wagon like a hawk.   "No, no, no," Kate muttered as the men in the wagon appeared to notice her friends.  "Keep going, keep going...."  he wagon proceeds south, passing the El Parador, Rixton's Furniture and then Brown's Ice House.   It continues along the south road and out of town.  After Ruby can no longer see the wagon, she keeps her eyes on Murdock. "You a fan of Twain?" she asks.   "Woman, can't you shut your yap?" the man exclaims.   "How rude!" Ruby exclaims. She steps back so she is standing a bit behind him, and she takes in his height and build.

Back on the stage Mr. Twain then closes the book in dramatic fashion.  He looks up and says, "That is the premise of the book.  Two men of vastly different worlds who resemble each other completely and then find themselves living each other's lives.   I hope that you all find it within yourselves to purchase a copy at the earliest opportunity."   He glances at his pocket watch and says, "I see that I still have an allotment of ten minutes to further prattle on.  Let me repeat how it is indeed an honor to be here among you." 

Those back on Fremont street now see the wagon take the left hand turn around the hill 300 feet south of town and out of their field of vision.    "Let's go home, Grant," Kate said quietly.  "We can go around the block to get turned around."  She led the cart farther down Main Street and past the Papago Cash Store.    Katherine was soon almost to the intersection of Fremont and Sierra. 

On stage Mark Twain says, "While I plan to stick around until the festival ends, and perhaps bore you with some more recitation, I hear that I missed a full slate of afternoon entertainment.   I am most sorry to hear that I arrived to late to participate in the marksmanship competition.  My dear friend Samuel Colt himself made gave me gift of 'Old Betsey' here and I'd hoped to get a chance to try her out."  Twain reaches into his jacket pocket and removes a shiny new Colt Peacemaker. 

Jake's eyes are immediately drawn to a moving firearm being brandished about.   He stares intently at the stage.   Ruby catches Jake staring at the stage, but only briefly. She quickly sees  Twain moving his gun around but instead she puts her eyes back on Murdock.    Jake tries to catch Ruby's attention.  He rubs his little finger of his left hand near the base and then looks back and forth twice from Ruby to the stage.  Ruby moves her eyes to the stage, where she looks intently for someone who could be Johnny Ringo.  

Kate stopped for a moment and listened intently to the voice of Mr. Twain, trying to disregard the accent.  Kate immediately began turning the cart, trying to see if any of her friends were looking at her just now.  There was a small spell she could do without being seen, they only needed to be able to see her to hear her.

Jake starts to walk north across Main heading toward the Smith house on the northwest corner of that intersection.   When his right hand is shielded so that nobody to his west can see it he makes a "come here" gesture to Chester, who is seventy-five feet further down the street.  Chester notes the signal. He stops leaning against the porch rail and lights a cigarette. He begins walking slowly toward Jake. He looks past Jake at the stage, trying to make it seem like he's going there.

Jake stops briefly at the Smith house and them casually begins to cross Fremont towards the Comique.  He gestures for Chet to hurry up.   The two are beside each other by mid-street.   
Jake softly mutters, "Looks like Ringo won't win the costume contest.  His Mark Twain impersonation is good but not flawless."  Chester exclaims, "Twain? Are you sure? I mean, how can you tell. have you seen him speak before? We can't take a chance, so let's head for the stage."  Jake replies, "The eyes Chet, always watch the eyes.  You and Ruby need to get off the street while he has that gun out with your names on the first two bullets."    They start to walk up onto the Comique's porch in Ruby's direction.

Nanuet and Minerva wait until the wagon is out of sight. Then they head towards Main Street to meet up with their friends. They see Kate who nods towards them. Nanuet keep walking until he sees the main intersection, and Ruby. Ruby is still standing behind Murdock and she nods to Nanuet, hoping he gets the idea to keep an eye on him. Then Ruby says, "Since I'm not wanted here I'm going to get a closer look." She start making her way towards the stage, keeping her eyes moving to find out who Jake was talking about.  Ruby is already off the porch and starting to get through the crowd to the stage. She is still trying to figure out who Jake was giving her the signal for. 

When Nanuet's gaze met hers Kate rapidly made a few small gestures with her fingers hidden in the folds of her skirt.  She then whispered so softly even Grant couldn't hear, "Twain is Ringo in disguise."  Despite how softly she spoke, Nanuet can hear her clearly.    Nanuet gets Kate's message and looks to the stage in disbelief. He starts hurrying towards the intersection at Main, watching the guy Ruby pointed out to him, ready to follow if he moves.

Kate and Grant passed the others on the way back to the El Parador, Kate all the while wishing she still had her dispel scroll.  "Grant, go inside and tell the men there that Twain is Ringo in disguise," she whispered.  "Tell them which way the wagon went.  They shouldn't have left quite yet."  Then Kate left Grant to move towards the Great Western where Louise was still standing a moment earlier, now seeing that she is gone.

Murdock follows Ruby through the crowd keeping right behind her.   She notices him behind her as she nears the porch to the Lucky Lady, and that Jake and Chester have also picked up their pace.    Chester nudges Jake, "Who is that guy following Ruby? The one with the blond hair? He could be a cowboy."  Ruby quickly ducks inside the Lucky Lady and says to Jeff as she passes him, "Some guy is following me!" 

Murdock bypasses the Lucky Lady once Ruby heads inside and turns north onto Allen Street.  Jeff stands and the door to prevent anyone from entering after Ruby.   Jake tells Chet "Go after him, I'll get Ruby."  Jake hurries into the Lucky Lady, Jeff letting him pass.   Ruby runs through the Saloon, out the side door, back up the alley and into the crowd.   She is gone before Jake gets inside.  He yells over to Niles "Where did Ruby go?"   Outside, she has gone past around a dozen people in the crowd when she sees Murdock a short distance ahead of her and moving in her direction.

"Oh, damn," Kate muttered, looking around the street for any sign of her.  "She must have gone inside, she can't have just disappeared."  It must have been Sonoma.  Mr. Gonzales would never have let Ginnie out here.  Sonoma knows how to care for herself.    Kate walked slowly toward the crowd to observe what "Twain" was doing.  Twain had been rambling on some more about his earlier novels, still with his gun in hand but using it more as a pointer than a weapon.   His eyes keep darting to the left as a number of people hurry along Main between Fremont and Allen Streets.   

Just then a bright light, like a fireworks display but without the corresponding explosion, is shot off a quarter mile away to the southeast.    Several dozen people notice it, including Twain.   He says, "Well, you've listened to me long enough."  He puts his gun back into his suit pocket, picks up his book, and steps back from the podium.   Now what was that about?" Kate muttered.  She seemed to be developing a very bad habit of talking to herself.  She kept her eye on Twain and tried to move forward through the crowd.

"Damn it!" Ruby swears. "Where is Nanuet?" A couple of people look at her like she is crazy talking to herself. She continues to push forward hoping to lose him in the crowd.  Ruby sees the light and quickly guesses it's a sign that the Cowboys have the books. She tries to watch for who starts moving as she continues her way forward.    Murdock turns back and sees Chester following him.  He stops moving towards Ruby and instead heads over in the direction of the Lucky Lady's side door.    Just then Jake opens up the side door.

Once Ruby sees that she lost Murdock, she keeps her eyes forward and moves towards the stage more quickly.  With Murdock trapped between him and Jake, Chester asks the man, "Evening, where are you heading? You wouldn't be following a pretty redhead, hmm?"   He gestures to the outhouse behind the Lucky Lady and says, "I just need to use that buddy."   My mistake." Chester gestures toward the outhouse. "Go right on ahead."  Murdock enters the outhouse.   

Burton Lumley moves to the Podium and announces that the costume ball will begin in fifteen minutes and for everybody to go get costumes.  He also adds "And if you haven't found one to wear yet I've been asked to point out that Cook's General Store, Kelly's Dry Goods and Tailor, and Lacey's General Store all have a variety of masks for sale and will be open for the next half hour."   The crowds begin to disperse.   Twain and his welcoming committee all leave the stage together and start to head north onto Front Street.   

Ruby is now on Main between Allen and Front Streets, in front of Peacock's Saloon while Kate is around eighty feet further back from her in the middle of the dance floor on Main Street.  Ruby stays where she is, with the crowds dispersing around her. She had no idea who Ringo was hiding out as. She kept watch but in the end decided to head back to the Lucky Lady.  Jake runs into Ruby in front of the Gay Lady.  "Where did Twain go?" he asks quickly.   "That way," Ruby points, "He's over there. Why? What is going on? Where did you see you-know-who?"  "Twain is Ringo," Jake replies.   "What? No. No way. How do you know?" She says glancing down the street towards the group.  "The eyes," is all Jake says. 

Kate watched Twain and his entourage until she was sure he was staying.  He had said he was staying for the rest of the festival, and Kate doubted very much whether the real Twain had ever gotten the invitation.  She didn't want to let him out of sight, but it was doubtful he'd get away from the welcome wagon. Once she was satisfied she went over towards the Lucky Lady, reaching the Gay Lady just as Ruby and Jake have connected.

Jake hurries off in that direction.   "Wait, I'm going with you!" Ruby hurries off, keeping next to Jake. "We can't, you know, not when he's like this. We'll be hung before they figure out he isn't who we say he is. And there was a guy chasing me, he had a special belt buckle."   Kate reaches them saying, "You know then.  Good, I wanted to..."  Kate was still talking as Jake was moving.  She made a few quick strides to keep up with him.  "What are you going to do?"

"Ruby do you have your scroll?" Kate whispered.  "They'd believe it if he looked like himself again."   Jake says, "We could tell Helen Barker.  She's crazy enough to shoot him no matter who he looks like."    Ruby replies, "Good point. But that would mean having to find her."  Ruby shook her head and looked at Kate, "Where did you come from? Never mind, yes I have my scroll." Ruby pulls the piece of parchment out of bodice. They continue towards the group. 
"What are we going to do?"  Kate says, "I don't know what he intends to do in a room full of people either Ruby."

Murdock has been inside the outhouse for a few minutes when a grizzled old prospector approaches the outhouse to use it.   The man opens the outhouse door and Chester sees that nobody is inside.   Chester says, "Sorry. Someone is... What in Hades?" He pushes past the startled prospector and feels around in the air of the outhouse. If he can't feel anyone invisible, he runs into the Lucky Lady to tell Jake or Ruby what happened.  Niles says they aren't around.   Nanuet has arrived and Chet tells him.  Chester says, "I guess we'll wait here." He whispers to Nanuet, "The guy went into the outhouse and disappeared, like that." He snaps his fingers. "Must be sorcery.'

Ruby, Jake and Kate follow the crowds to Drover's Hotel and Saloon where Twain and his admirers have gone.   They enter the Saloon.    They see Elton Hubbard, Hamilton Fisk, Mitchell Berg and the Arch-Bishop sitting together at a table as the saloon is quickly filling up with patrons.    Mr. Twain is nowhere in sight.     Ruby asks the nearest person, "Where did Mr. Twain run off to? We're big fans."   The man doesn't know.   

Jake heads directly to the table and asks Berg.  The Marshal replies, "He said he was tired and asked the Blakes if there was somewhere that he could take a quick catnap.  They said he could use their bedroom out back."

Kate followed Jake over to the table and made eye contact with the Arch Bishop.  "Your Excellency," she said quietly.  She made a formal greeting she remembered from Boston that brought her close to his ear.  She whispered, "Twain is Ringo in disguise."   Jake whispers the same message to Berg.   The Marshall locates Austin Blake and says that he needs to see Twain immediately.   Predictably, there is nobody there and the room's backdoor is unlocked.   

In a quick search of the area they soon find that the night employee Charlie Josephs at the adjacent Drover's Livery is asleep.   Blake admonishes him for falling asleep on the job and Josephs has no explanation.    A quick check of the animals inventory reveals that five of the horses and five saddles are missing.    "He's gone," Ruby sighs.  "It can't be that hard to track them down." Kate said to the Arch-Bishop.  "We shouldn't just let him run off."  Ruby leans in and whispers, "Don't forget about the other plan..."

Kate says, "I know, but if we could finish this tonight... Marshall Berg?  I may have a way of knowing where he is going."   Ruby states, "But we sent those others out there and they could be in danger if we try something now."  The Arch-Bishop tells Berg, "Allow me a few minutes alone with these women."    They step outside and he says, "Have some faith.  Our chasing after them could not only be a trap but also put Costas, Demetrius and your centaur friend in danger.   Better to wait than to rush without thinking and further compound our problems.   For now we should just be thankful that this Priest of Ares has departed without harming the Festival."

"I should have acted sooner," Kate said, shaking her head.  "But I was alone and by the time I found any others it was too late.  I know, we prepared for this, I just...   I feel as if I'd failed anyway.  Tomorrow.  That was the plan."  Ruby replies, "It's ok Kate. He's gone for now. So I can stop worrying about being bullet number two for the moment. Although..." Ruby turns to the Arch Bishop, "He did threaten the person performing at midnight. So maybe be ready for that." 

Ruby moods was already lightening. "Thanks your highness!" she says cheerfully. She takes Jake by the hand, "Let's go get ready for the ball. Come on Kate, you too."   Kate says, "I don't really want to, but I promised Conrad.  You go ahead Ruby, I have to go back to the El Parador anyway, not to the Lady." 

It is now approximately 8:30 PM and the El Parador Band has been playing on the Main Stage for around fifteen minutes while the ball attendees are starting to arrive.   "And I don't want to miss the ball. I'm going to go back and get ready."  Ruby dragged Jake away, and Kate watched her go, wondering how she could be happy.  Ringo had been right here, and they hadn't done anything.  Once they were gone Kate turned back to the Arch Bishop.  "Do you really think it will be alright?"

The Arch-Bishop replies, "I believe that Dionysus himself may be playing his hand in this.   Have some faith child.  The man was standing onstage with a loaded gun beside myself, the town's Marshall and its most prominent citizens.  If disrupting the Festival was his goal he could have easily accomplished it and that may have been his primary goal.  Instead, you and your friends deduced his deception and scared him away before any real harm was done.   Consider that a victory for now and allow our three friends to carry out the task that we left for them."

Kate nodded glumly.  "Faith isn't my strongest suit, but you are right.  It could have been much worse.  Thank you.  I should go, someone is waiting for me and I'm quite late."  She walked alone back to the El Parador, certain that at least for the moment she was safe on her own.  Before she went to her own room she went up to her teacher's and updated him on how things had gone.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 228, “Costumes” , Saturday, April 1st, 1882, 7:30 PM *

The day had been a trying one, but things seemed to be under control.  Minerva made her way back to the Comstock house deciding that the evening would go as planned since right now the threat seemed to be contained if not gone.   Minerva lays her white satin gown on the bed. She can feel the heaviness in the air and glances out the window in time to see Jupiter’s thunderbolt split the sky in the distance. “There is a storm brewing tonight, Luna… out there as well as in here.”  She says placing the heel of her hand over her heart. 

Edgy and unsettled as the weather, she begins to pace as she talks, “I know that it is your will that I tread this path,” she says picking up the Jupiter and Minerva icons “and I am grateful for it, really I am… but it is SO frightening to think of sharing myself with another, to have a relationship with a MAN. I know nothing of being a woman… but it is not his touch upon my flesh that I fear. Well maybe a little.” she admits with a wry smile. “But it is his grasp upon my heart that terrifies me so. It will no longer be ‘just me’ that I must consider in my actions if we are to build a future together, but ‘WE’ that I must take into account. 

I am so afraid! You have given me a glimpse of what I desire most, a life filled with love and my heart could not bear it should some evil swoop down and wipe it all away. The dark shadow of evil has always dogged my step and that does not seem to be changing.” she scowls thinking of the Cowboy gang…then looks intently at the statues in her hands, “If I give my heart to him, as you wish, you MUST PROMISE to protect him as you protect me. He is a worthy man, his heart is open to all gods, I will teach him the ways to honor you as I do if you will only promise …. 
And another thing!” she says gently shaking the statues. “You KNOW that I am not an easy woman to deal with.   He may go loco in time. You must not let him do so.”  She continues to bargain with her gods and then shakes her head and laughs. “ Si, I know that I have chosen this path of my own free will but, Oh, I will need ALL of your wisdom to make this work. Are we agreed?”       

She sighs and sits on the edge of the bed “I am no longer alone.”, tears spring to her eyes at the realization and wonder of it.  “He is all that I am not…  steady, and patient and kind. He is such a wonderful man, so strong and honest and pure of heart. He is the part of me that is missing, my goddess. Gracias, You have chosen well for me.”  She smiles at her icons and places them back on the dresser.   

Minerva vacillates between excitement and nervousness as she prepares herself for the Ball and the path she has chosen. She removes the stopper from several small vials of sweet smelling oils. “It is proper that we seal our destiny on this night of celebration and thanksgiving.” She says in an attempt to calm her jittery stomach. “It will be pleasing to Dionysus as well and bring us good fortune…But, What if he should refuse me? ” she worries as she anoints herself with the fragrant liquids. She dips her finger in the oil and places it on her brow- “for wisdom to keep my thoughts clear; Her heart  -“for courage and to keep it open to the love I will give and receive this night”; and other secret places sacred to the gods – “as a sign of their blessing and to insure their favor”,  she prays to her goddess. “Por favor Minerva my goddess, Por favor, do not let me make an ass out of myself.” 

She critically applies her makeup adding black coal to her lashes enhancing the dark, smoldering look of her eyes, and rosy color to her already flushed cheeks. Her olive skin glows in the candlelight as she slips into the, form-fitting dress. As it slides over her head the satiny material hugs her curves tightly, accentuating her feminine form like a second skin as it flows into layers of frills below her hips to trail on the floor behind her. The long sleeves pouf at the shoulders and cling tightly to her slender arms. The back is cut in a low vee, exposing the long gentle curve of her spine and ending in a point just above the two small dimples at the base of her back and the front of the gown, although not so low cut, reveals the glistening swell of her breasts where she has anointed herself with the ceremonial oils. The familiar, silver olive leaf pendant lies cradled in the valley between them. 

She has some difficulty hiding the charm that Kajika gave her to ward off Aphrodite’s influence and knowing that it would be foolish to remove it, finally stuffs it down into the cleavage of the gown. She fusses with her hair, which she has tumbled into a mountain of dark curls high upon her head, inserting a large ivory comb into the silky mass. The pure white comb is intricately carved in the shape of many olive leaves and she worries it until she is satisfied that it sits perfectly, crown-like upon her head. She slips dainty white, lace edged slippers upon her feet and twirls before the mirror back and forth, delighted by her appearance. 

Grinning with satisfaction she picks up the white silk mask, which she will use to hide her exotic eyes, and the lacy fan, which will disguise her identity from the unsuspecting Nanuet.   But these accouterments cannot hide the sparkle of love in her chocolate eyes or the feline smile upon her full red lips as a shiver of anticipation races up her spine. She thinks of Nanuet and the expression on his face when he discovers what they will share this night and strolls out the door, an innocent girl on the brink of womanhood, as another thunderbolt is hurled from Olympus. 

She reaches the stage at the center of town and peruses the crowd for her soon to be lover.  She circles the stage and spies her handsome cowboy slowly and deliberately scanning the area. Suddenly, like a wolf that has caught the scent of his prey, his head shoots up and he turns slowly in her direction pinning her in place with dark hungry eyes. Minerva’s mouth goes dry and her heart pounds in her ears, as she stands perfectly still waiting for him to approach.

Nanuet returns to the Lucky Lady with Jake and Ruby.  He takes his leave of them so that he can get his costume ready.  It still lay where it was a couple days ago when he showed it to Minerva.   
He put the shirt on, and it took three tries before he could get the buttons lined up properly.  he then pulled the snug fitting jeans on and then the chaps.  He had practiced with the belt and chaps before so this was not much of a struggle.  He then nearly fell over pulling on the tall boots.  The look was completed by a red handkerchief rolled and folded to form a triangle below his neck and a large wide brimmed hat on his head.   He headed out to the ball wondering what mood his friends would be in, after all this was to be a celebration.

It only took a moment for Nanuet to find Minerva.  Her raven hair contrasted by the ivory comb and white dress made her stand out among the crowd.  He eagerly approached, losing site of her as another couple passed between them.  When the couple cleared his site Minerva was no longer standing where she was.  Nanuet could hear her light laughter somewhere among the throng of people.  He spotted me, but has not caught me yet, at least I will make the chase last a little while. 

Minerva lead Nanuet through the crowd, deftly making her way amongst the people.  Nanuet was moving awkwardly in his costume and Minerva was able to stay several steps ahead, stopping every so often to offer a teasing look. Minerva again darts between a pair of dancing couples then turns to blow Nanuet a kiss when she realizes he is not trailing behind her.  She turns again to scan the crowd when he comes up beside her and grabs her arms. 

"Finally!  I thought for a moment that you were really trying to get away." "Mi Amor I just thought I would present some kind of a challenge since you spotted me so quickly."  "Well I warned you that it would not be a challenge, but now let us enjoy the ball together."  Nanuet and Minerva embrace and then begin dancing.

Back at the Lucky Lady Ruby runs up the stairs but hesitates to pull out her costume, trying to figure out how to get ready without showing Jake.  Then Jake says, "I am going to surprise you with my costume, Ruby my dear, so I will take it and see you at the ball.  See if you can find your adoring lover among the men that will all be captivated by your beauty.  I am anxious to see what wonders will behold my eyes when I see you there."  That way it will also limit who knows what I look like, Jake thinks, if detecting of thoughts is being used.  Just keep putting any odds you can in your favor, Mr. Cook, for dealing with Johnny Ringo. 

Ruby kisses Jake long on the lips. "And I very much look forward to seeing what my handsome lover has in store for me," she says, pushing a stray lock of hair off his face. "And to see if you can find me too," she smiles.   Jake leaves and Ruby frantically gets ready. Ringo was gone and bullet number two was still safe in Ringo's gun. Perhaps I will live to see tomorrow….ten minutes later she is done and satisfied she is most alluring she can be she floats down the stairs with a soft smile. 

Shimmering pinkish - white skirt flowing around her, she steps barefoot into the street. The first thing noticed is the huge sheer iridescent wings that reach up even over Ruby’s head. They seem to change color as she walks, pearly white to light pink to purple and gold, outlined in golden threads. Even looking closely one can not tell how the wings are attached on. http://www.enchantedcostumes.com/fairies/images/wings/amybrown/exotic/white.jpg 

Her costume is in two pieces, her belly and most of her back bare, her skin glistening in the moonlight, covered in a silvery glitter like sheen. The skirt, sitting low on her hips, seems to float around her as she glides though the street. It looks as if it were completely made of different length scarves that hang vertically from the waist and every few steps her long tan legs peek through. The top wraps from the back of her neck to across her chest in an X and meets up in the back where it is tied low and then hangs loose from there. Extremely daring from the sides the top looks like a gentle breeze could blow it off. 

On her face rests an elaborate silver and white mask that echoes the theme of the gossamer wings that sit on her back. Her deep red hair is on top of her head, teased into a gravity defying mass of wayward curls that also sparkle in the moonlight. Black kohl exotically outlines her almond eyes under her face mask, and the sparkles on her face match the mask she has on, so even if she removes it she still has a glittery outline on her face. Of course, she still wears her heart shaped earrings and her ruby ring. 

She keeps her head high as she battles the crowds to get to the dance floor.  Ruby enters the crowd, searching faces and costumes for her Jake. She sees a couple of men who could be but none send her heart racing as her lover does so she knows it’s not him. Men stare as Ruby walks by and women grab their men and reprimand them for staring but she smiles and ignores them. 

She arrives near the Main Stage close to the dance floor when she is approached. “Miss, may I have this dance?” Ruby smiles and immediately recognizes Neil Cassidy in his Paul Bunyan costume. Still scanning the crowd she replies, “But of course, Sir.” He takes her hand and leads her to the middle of the dance floor where he starts spinning her around. Ruby even manages some real smiles and giggles. 

The song ends and the next begins and the pair continues to dance when over Ruby’s shoulder a voice says, “May I cut in?”  Cassidy replies, “Of course, I can’t expect to keep our beautiful fairy to myself all night.” He bows at Ruby and before she knows it a strong hand is flat on her bare back pulling her close. The tall dark gentleman is wearing a red and gold mask and a very fancy waistcoat and matching outfit. Ruby looks at him but can’t immediately make out who it is. 

“You look absolutely stunning, Miss West,” he says to her. “Oh,” she says playing dumb, “Who is this Miss West you speak of?”  He says, "No mask can hide you from me.  I haven't traveled all this way to be deceived by a costume and a mask, although I must admit this party amuses me." 
Ruby and the stranger danced elegantly around the floor.  Ruby could feel her heart speeding up and her will fading.  This man, she was sure was not Jake, yet she felt a strange attraction to him. Physically he is a specimen, and he knows his way around the dance floor, but so what, what is it about him? she thought.  And then she looked behind the mask he wore into his eyes. 

Her heart pounding in her ears she saw intense light blue eyes staring back at her and her knees buckled. He held her tightly by the back so she did not falter; he just swept her around the floor as if it was part of a dance step. The wings of her costume fluttered as they danced. She tried to speak but words weren’t coming out. Finally she managed, “W-w-who are you?”  "I think you know the answer Miss West.  There are only two men you know of who could make you feel this way and you know for sure which one I am not.  I want you to come with me.  Come away with me.  I have so much more to offer you than this town.  I can offer you a life you never imagined possible." 

The song comes to an end and the stranger dips Ruby gracefully, the pulls her back to him.  Again she is locked into the gaze of his eyes.  “No.” She tries to move but finds she can’t, her chest heaving against his. She wants to leave but something is holding her there. She doesn’t feel panic, only the pounding of her heart and a desire to…. “No,” she says again, trying to get more conviction in her words. She manages to push herself away from him and, breathing hard, she rushes through the crowd looking for a familiar face. Masks surrounded her and for a moment she is lightheaded, people swirling and twirling around her.

A man's hand touches her arm.   She turns and looks at him.  He is of medium build, has red hair and is attired as a leprechaun, with emerald green pants and shirt and a lighter green vest, a pointed hat, pointed shoes and ceramic smoking pipe in the pocket.  In a thick Irish accent he says, "Best that we be off Ruby me dear, I dinna like the look o'that bucko, and I dare say that me boy Jacob wouldn't either."

Still breathing hard and a bit out of sorts, she lets the man take her arm and start guiding more towards the edge of the crowd on the dance floor. "R-red?" she whispers nervously, looking over her shoulder for those blue eyes. "Do you know where Jake is?"   

"Aye lass," Red says to Ruby.  "Given the costumed nature of this affair I thought it safe to dispense with my alter ego for this evening and show my own face for a change.   Tis a bit of a risk, Red O'Brien had frequented a certain house of ill repute back in Kansas City that three of the Palace's women once worked at, and who knows which other people here I may have met in those days.  But I also wore a beard and mustache back in those days.   I imagine that Jacob hasn't arrived yet, or else he would have intervened just now.   Shall we dance?"

Ruby breaths a huge sigh of relief then throws herself into Red's arms, hugging him tightly. "Yes, let's dance." She slides out of his arms and takes the dancing position. As they started to dance she relaxed, although she kept glancing around for Jake or the handsome stranger.   "Well," she smiles at Red, "We finally meet. I've heard so much about you. And here you come along and save me."

"Ah, but we've met before.   And being your savior seems to be my specialty, have you forgotten that stormy night in the alleyway?  Now I did get to see Jacob briefly earlier today but we did not have an opportunity to talk.   Tell me, what has transpired during the past few weeks since I last saw him in Tucson?  Is that Eastman character gone, or was that perhaps him who I just saved you from?"  "No," Ruby blushes, "I haven't forgotten. I just meant seeing you like this." She smiles again, "Well, a lot has happened in the past few weeks. Jake's finally decided that he's madly in love with me." 

She sighs, "I don't know who that is. He says he wants me to come away with him. And something there is odd... No, I don't think it's George Eastman. His cousin finally sent him packing when I scared her enough with the thought of being related," she giggles. The thought quickly crosses Ruby's mind that she isn't sure this really is Red, but with the information about the alley those weeks back and knowing about Tucson... it had to be him. Still she didn't give away anything very revealing.

Back in her own room Kate carefully put on the costume that she had chosen.  It was a pristine white gown in the classic Greek style.  Really little more than a sleeveless robe, a golden cord crisscrossed from beneath her breasts to just above her hips.  The neckline plunged in a v-shape and jeweled clips sat on her shoulders.  Gold sandals with a slight heel and a cord tied around her ankles as well a numerous gold bangles and a torque like necklace finished the outfit.  Finally, she used one more gold cord in her hair, first wrapping it like a headband, then crisscrossing it around the loose waves of her hair to gather it together as it hung down her back. 

She felt positively naked, and not a little cold.  But this had been the only thing that had fit, and she had promised.  She added a small white handbag to hide her pistol in, and tucked the wand inside her corset.   Satisfied that she was as ready as she could be, she went down into the Cantina and looked for Conrad.  

Kate stops in her tracks when she sees Conrad before her.    He is attired as Shakespeare's Hamlet, with a chain-held silver cape over a blue velvet tunic, a striped and pleated shirt beneath, leather shoes with straps running up his legs, and a sword on his belt.   He has also shaved off his mustache and goatee.   It is like Kate has walked through a time machine.   Hamlet was the signature role of Conrad's father Edwin Booth and it was that play that her parents had taken her to.    While the man's resemblance to his father was obvious before, at this sight there was no doubt. http://www.kamakurapens.com/Humor/EdwinBoothsStylographicPen.html

Katherine gathered her wits and completed her decent into the Cantina.  "How could he ever have doubted you?  I saw him in this, perhaps this very costume, so many years ago."  She struggled to keep from touching his face.  "You gave up your whiskers."    He says, "To complete the attire, I'll admit, I have done this intentionally.   I see this as one final opportunity to get a message to my father.  The festival's guest of honor Samuel Clemens is a known friend of Edwin Booth and I'm sure has seen his performance of Hamlet on several occasions."

"I'm sorry, Conrad," she said, taking his hand in hers and standing close.  "That was not Twain outside.  It was Johnny Ringo wearing his face.  He fled when we followed him to Austin Blake's after we'd discovered him.  I knew him by his voice.  I doubt the real Twain ever received the invitation."   Conrad's face drops into an expression of sadness.  "Twain...isn't here.   Oh well, it was a pipedream anyway."  He smiles again, "And you look radiant.  Even if obtaining this costume was a waste of time, seeing you in that makes it all worth while."   "I feel as if I'm not dressed," she said blushing.  "But everything else was too big."

The man walks out from the Alhambra Saloon.  He wears a powdered wig and is dressed formally in layers of dress coat, waist coat, white linen ruffled shirt, black silk breeches to just below the knees and white hose.  He wears a large black costume mask and his face is clean shaven and otherwise unadorned and unremarkable.  He walks deliberately and slowly.  He holds a cane with a cut glass knob in one of his grey gloved hands and has black buckle shoes. 

The collarless dress coat is dark and made from green and black silk with brass metal buttons that are polished to shine like gold. The skirts of his coat are padded and stiffened and the large cuffs are turned back revealing the frilly sleeves of the linen shirt.  The button holes and cuffs are ornately stitched and reinforced.  His collarless waist coat is pale yellow with a heavy brocade design of colorful flowers. The waist coat is secured with matching metal buttons. 

He moves slowly, like the British Lord he is dressed as might to inspect his household.  He his head turns taking in the crowd, noting details and listening to sounds.  People look at him but he does not return their glances, appearing to be above their pitiable stares. 

Another man arrives attired in a tunic with a sword on the belt.  He has on a great helm hiding all of his face except for his eyes.    It is uncertain exactly which of the great Greek heroes he is meant to portray, but is probably Odysseus as a giant of a man is near him wearing a crude fur tunic and a mask of a monster with only one eye so therefore the Cyclops of Odysseus's travels. 

Emerging from the Lucky Lady is a man of average height and build dressed as one of the Three Musketeers, his face hidden by a mask.   He flamboyantly makes his way onto the dance floor, drawing his sword and swinging it in a swirling motion.   In a deep and rather obviously faked baritone French ascended voice he exclaims, "Is there a maiden here who needs rescued?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 229, “The Costume Ball” , Saturday, April 1st, 1882, 8:45 PM*

In a deep and rather obviously faked baritone French ascended voice he exclaims, "Is there a maiden here who needs rescued?" As they continue to dance around Ruby keeps her face towards Red but smiles and says, "Why is there a Knight here to do the rescuing?" The Musketeer bounds across the dance floor, stopping before Ruby. Beneath the elaborate feathered hat he is wearing what appears to be a blonde wig of the same color as the obviously fake beard and mustache that he is wearing. She sees a sparkle in his brown eyes beneath the mask.

Continuing the really bad French accent he continues, "Ah, has D'Artanian found his damsel in distress? Behold, could this be one of the owners of yonder drinking establishment attired as a creature of myth? Tis most appropriate then that another owner of said location be the one to carry out said rescue." He takes her by the hand and spins her out upon the dance floor.

Ruby laughs and lets herself be swung around and pulled to the Musketeer as they dance. With a smile she bites her lip, “Ah, this damsel is very much in distress for she has lost her lover in the crowd and her lips long for a kiss. Do you believe you are the one to rescue me then, brave warrior?” As she speaks she stares into his sparkling brown eyes.

In the same awful French accent he replies, "Ah yes, one such as you should not remain without a proper kiss. But unless I am mistaken your heart belongs to another. Would he not become jealous if he should see you kissing a mysterious stranger?" "Yes, you are right, my heart does belong to another and he alone has the key to my heart. I suppose I should depart then and continue my desperate search for him as I do so long for that kiss..." Ruby purses her lips slightly then takes a step back from the Musketeer. She turns her back on him but doesn't walk away.

Continuing an accent which would cause any Frenchman hearing it to shoot him on sight, the Musketeer states, "Well then fair maiden, we would not wish to enflame your lover. Perhaps you could describe for me his planned attire for this evening and I can assist you in locating him." She replies, "Well, I'm not sure what he was planning on wearing. He was supposed to surprise me. But I would welcome your assistance because there are many gentlemen here who would take advantage of a young lady such as myself."

She turns back to face him. "He's extremely handsome and dashing... and about your height actually. He's very smart and friendly and witty and he makes my heart pound in my chest just being near him. Seen anyone like that?" The musketeer replies, "I have heard many a damsel describe myself as such, but alas, I suspect that I am not he. Fear not good lady, I am certain that you will receive that kiss before the sun rises. I wish you the luck of Hermes in finding the one who you seek." With that he takes her hand and softly kisses it.

She speaks up quickly, "Oh, but would you leave me here alone with those that would take advantage? Perhaps I should not leave it up to Hermes to help me." The musketeer replies, "Ah, but one can always have faith in the god of Luck. He has always done well for me." He then turns his head and looks at a pair of young ladies of about twenty who are standing near and looking at a food table set out by Don and Nellie Hudson's Bakery. "Ah, there are some damsels that look as though they need me to rescue them from one temptation and entice them with another." "Well I should not keep you from your duty then." She smiles, "Thank you for the lovely dance." She gives him a low curtsey.

She glances around the crowd, looking to see if Red is still around and double checking that Colin Hunter isn't still stalking her. Ruby sees that Red is over at a table set up by the Silver Dollar Saloon and purchasing a beverage from there. The musketeer wanders off from Ruby and heads directly towards the bakery table where he flirts with both to the young women, kisses each of their hands, and then brings one of them out onto the dance floor with him.

Ruby notices that a halfling couple both attired in Roman togas are dancing out in the center of the dance floor, obviously Chumbley and the woman from the Emporium. Also on the dance floor are a couple in Victorian attire who from the heights, weights and postures she concludes are Stanley and Helen Barker. She then sees Judge Lacey attired as a Roman Centurion dancing with Laurie Gilson, who is attired as Martha Washington.

She smiles at the turnout for the ball and all the various costumes that people are wearing. She keeps Red in sight, hoping that really is him. She smiles and nods her head at the people who recognize her. She feels a little more lighthearted then before but she can't seem to get Mr. Turner out of her mind and she continues to watch over her shoulder to make sure he isn't there. She searches around the crowd, still looking for Jake, trying not to get nervous that something has happened to him. She purchases a beverage for herself and continues to look.

The dance floor was already crowded by the time Katherine and Conrad stepped on it. Kate tried not to notice the many sets of male eyes that seemed to settle on her for just a moment, perhaps shocked to see the modest Mrs. Kale in such a gown, or maybe just noticing the way her legs peeked through slit in the front of the dress where the sides met. "Will you dance with me?" Conrad asked with an extravagant bow. A genuine laugh came from her throat. "That's why we came, isn't it?"

‘Louise‘ has decided that since she's out and about anyway she might as well attend the ball. She heads for the mask sales and picks out a simple black face mask, after all she's already in a fully hidden her true identity. She stands near the edge of the stage listening to the music that is playing and wishes that she didn't have two left feet and no sense of rhythm as she watches the dancers whirl by.

Mitchell Berg locates Chester in the crowd. He quietly tells him, "Chet, you're going to have to be in charge for a while, I'm off to Tombstone. We looked through Mr. Clemen's luggage, and it is Mr. Clemen's luggage. The real Mark Twain had stepped off the train in Tombstone earlier today but it was the imposter who left that town. Kris Wagner is leading us his fastest stagecoach along with Chuck Nevers and Newton Gilly to get there and attempt to find him. Burton Lumley, Hamilton Fisk and the priest who is the Arch-Bishop's aide are already on the stagecoach waiting for me. Good luck here and make sure that word doesn't get around that the Marshall is gone."

For the ball, Chester has changed into a pirate costume, complete with eye-patch. Instead of the stage sword, and wooden pistol, Chester carries his cavalry saber and his Remington is tucked into his belt. While he is looking for Clarisse, Berg finds him. "Sure thing, boss. Did you tell Helen and Eduardo? That's not good news. May Hermes speed your trip. I hope you find him safe and sound."

He replies, "I have told Eduardo but not Helen. As for Mr. Clemens, that is the main reason why I wanted Fisk along. You and I both know that he has possible links to the Cowboy Gang. During the ride to Tombstone I will speak at length about how this kidnapping of a national celebrity will down the wrath of both the Arizona Rangers and the United States Army on Ringo and his Gang. I suspect that Fisk will realize that is true and do what he can in Tombstone to facilitate Mr. Twain's safe return."

Chester replies, "Good plan. I'll keep an eye out, in case Ringo has doubled back. When I see Helen, I'll let her know, unless you don't want me to." Berg replies, "Tell her everything, including the details of Ringo's earlier deception. Also, don't hesitate to get the soldiers in town involved if you need to. The safety of the town is more important than any jurisdictional issues." Chester says, "OK. I've met a few of the soldiers before, so finding them won't be a problem. I'll keep the place in one piece, Mitch. You better get going."

Ruby's attire quickly becomes less provocative as the women from the Palace arrive as a group, most of them attired in less. Two are attired is togas that are so tight as to make it obvious that no undergarments are being worn; two are dressed as Arabian harem girls; another is dressed as the Medusa, her body wrapped in semi-translucent green cloth with just enough layers to keep from being arrested; another is attired as Aphrodite herself, with strategically arranged pieces of cloth affixed to her body with some form of adhesive. All are wearing silver sequined masks to hide their identity, although Jane Boag's short height gives away her identity. She is dressed the most conservative of her colleagues, in a sleeveless white dress with a necklace, bracelets and belt that appear to be made of silver-plated rope.

The man dressed as the British Lord continues through the crowd in an aristocratic manner, walking a long oval around the platform, preferring to stay within a few feet of the edge. Though not threatening in an overt way, people move slightly to let him pass unobstructed. One woman comments quietly to her man, "Look at his hair." His lordship stops walking briefly but does not turn back to the woman. She laughs a little high pitch nervous laugh before she says, "I'm suddenly thirsty, lets get a drink." She moves away quickly and the masked lord resumes his stately walk. Ruby nods slightly as Jane walks by her but doesn't call her by name.

A group of a dozen miners arrive together all dressed as pirates. They immediately go to a beer tent set up by Drover's and all order a tankard. The Musketeer concludes his dance with the young lady. When it concludes he returns to Ruby and says, "Is the damsel still in search of her beau or has she located her young man?" She laughs, "Has your lady friend rebuffed you already?"

"No, I haven't found him yet," she gives him a small smile. "But is he here somewhere. My costume must be too good and he can't find me." The Musketeer says once again in English accented by mangled French, "Well then perhaps we should share in our misery. I too am without female companionship on this fine evening. While I am certain that there are dozens of young ladies present who would gleefully wish for my company my heart belongs to just one at the moment, who is not among us. Would you care to dance fine lady, as we both wallow in our misfortune?"

"That sounds like as good a plan as any. Why should we both be alone on this fine evening under the stars longing for those we love?" Ruby takes his hand and waits for the Musketeer to lead her back on the dance floor. The two dance around arm-in-arm. The Musketeer is an excellent dancer. He says, "This band is exquisite, not what one would normally expect in the Palace of Versailles, but truly fitting for this occasion. I fear, however, that this will be our final dance as the band will soon be concluding. I believe that you are scheduled to perform during the next hour with Madge Duprey. I truly hope that you will be doing music from my native France." Ruby can barely contain her laughter as this fake Frenchman even mispronounces the word 'France'.

She says, "Well, Sir, I do know some songs from your native land and as you can guess by her name my partner on stage also does. But I feel I am at the disadvantage, sir, as you seem to know all about me yet I don't even know your name. Would you be so kind to share it?" Ruby waits expectantly for an answer. He states, "I believe I told it to you earlier. I am D'Artanian, protector of the Queen. And since your own beloved has apparently chosen to abandon you to my company then for this evening I will serve as your knight good lady."

Ruby smiles, "I much appreciate it kind sir." She again curtseys to him before standing and kissing him on the lips. "Thank you for watching after me," she says, looking him in the eyes. He is a bit startled by the kiss on the lips. He replies in Job Kane's normal speaking voice "Ruby...let's not get carried away. What would Jake say?"

Ruby giggles, "He would say that's a nice thank you for keeping an eye on me!" She stops, "Oh but you had me fooled, I thought you really were D'Artanian. Your own lady couldn't attend?" Job replies "No, I couldn't convince Bernice to leave Wilcox." Ruby again thanks him for the dance and bids him farewell before she bounces off.

A masked woman attired in a very fancy Victorian-era gown, with high-necked lace collar and hoop skirt approaches Chester. In Clarisse Townsend's voice he is asked "Would the young man care to dance?" Chester gives a sweeping bow with his hat. "I would be honored, madam. Aren't you worried people would talk about being seen with such a scurvy knave?" She says, "I think it's rather exciting. Do you have a woman in every port?" He replies, "Not at all. I just have you. Let's dance. It's a fine moonlit night for a party."

The man portraying Odysseus in alternating dances with each of the women from the Palace attired as harem girls. Across the room, a plump woman in a gown barely fit for a formal ball approaches his Lordship and stands in his path. He stops. She says, "I know you, I really do, You are...." "I hardly think so." Says a voice tersely with a distinct British accent. He alters his path slightly and walks past the woman without another word.

Ruby hurries over to the Gay Lady, where Madge is waiting for her in her costume. "Ruby! You are late!" "I know, I know," Ruby says, tearing her costume off, "I was detained by a handsome young man. Since when do we choose a schedule over a handsome young man?" She smiles, slipping into the new costume that was made for them by Madge's girls. "Well, how do I look?"

"You look gorgeous, like you always do," Madge answers. Ruby and Madge make their way over to the Ball and get up on stage to much applause. They sing their set, their voices perfectly harmonized and they find they need no spells for a captive audience. Some people even come off the dance floor to watch.

From the stage Ruby lets her eyes wander the crowd as she sings, looking for Jake. She knew he must not want to be seen with her and that people who knew them would think Job was Jake. Part of a plan she thinks, but what if... She sees all her friends from up there, Kate with Conrad, Nanuet with Minerva and Chester with Clarisse. She also kept her eyes open for Mr. Gonzales as he mentioned he wanted a dance, and she would feel better knowing he was there. She also looks for Colin.

Conrad and Kate have a wonderful time dancing, first to the music of the El Parador Band with an elated Estaban Fuente as the lead musician and with both Pedro and Sonoma Figures singing and also playing various instruments. The second hour features the music of Ruby and Madge who do an excellent job as a duet. Kate notices part way through their performance that she is drawn to their words and music with a feeling not unlike that which they had experienced in the New Orleans nightclub.

By 10:00 PM Conrad's previously disappointed mood has vanished and he is actually happier than Kate has ever seen him. They finally decide to stop for a break. She notes that he has only been drinking water and fruit juice this evening and nothing alcoholic. "You seem to be feeling better," Kate smiled at him. "What's changed your mood?"
"You did." He says, "This day has been emotional turmoil for me, a mix of happiness, sadness, elation and fear. But an hour ago I came to a realization. Right now, right here, we are together. There are no villains, moralistic busybodies, interfering priests, financial woes or work commitments standing over our heads. We have been alone together on this dance floor, despite there being a higher concentration of people in this immediate area than there has ever been before.

You may not yet be ready for a formal commitment, and as I said before, I will not press you. But tonight you agreed to come here as my date, and a wonderful date you have been. If our relationship were to cease after tonight I will still have this time together to cherish as my most precious memory." "I wouldn't want that. For our relationship to end tonight." Kate blushed, unsure where to look.

"I had a similar realization. There is only today. I suppose for most people there is tomorrow and yesterday, but one is gone, and the other may never be. A very wise person today told me to stop pretending, but what she really meant was I should stop lying to myself. You... I've been trying to deny the feelings I have. Out of guilt, and loyalty, and this sense of it being wrong to care for someone so soon. You're right, I'm not ready for it, but that doesn't mean it isn't here. I hope we'll make more memories, that these won't be the last." Conrad pulls Kate close and leans his head forward. His lips touch hers in just the slightest brush of a kiss.

A shiver ran through her and she slipped her arms around his waist. She didn't try to move any closer, letting his lips float like feathers across hers and shutting her eyes. She lowered her head a moment later and tucked it against his shoulder. Although Clarisse and Stanley finish their song while Conrad and Kate remain in their embrace, her head upon his shoulder. He finally withdraws his right arm, reaching up and lightly stroking her hair. "Trust in yourself Kate. You are the strongest person that I have ever known. Listen to what your own heart tells you. But do not make any long-term decisions tonight. This day has been emotional turmoil for you as well. Tomorrow will come soon enough, let us just enjoy the moment."

She replies, "It has been. I just wanted to spend today working with the children, getting to know them, maybe shop some, come here and dance," she smiled. "I don't feel strong, I feel like a child. But for tonight I feel like myself again, like the Katherine who lived in Boston and knew what her place in the world was." The next song begins. Perhaps the entertainers had noticed the couple still on the floor in the romantic embrace, perhaps they had not, but the next song chosen is a romantic love song meant to be danced slower to.

Ruby had no luck finding Jake from the stage but she also didn't see Colin or any recognizable Cowboys. After the set she and Madge go back to the Gay Lady and Madge talks excitedly about their performance. "Yes, " Ruby agrees as she dresses in her costume again, "It was wonderful and we should do it again soon." She is somewhat distracted but has a smile on just the same.

They both change into costumes, Madge changing into a rather daring outfit made of black leather whose corset pushes up her chest to show ample cleavage, with fishnet stockings and gloves. She says, "It wouldn't have been appropriate to wear this earlier with the youngsters around." Ruby does note that the outfit makes Madge look far younger than her age of somewhere in her early thirties. Ruby dons her costume and returns to the main dance floor.

Clarisse Townsend and Stanley Barker have both changed out of their costumes and into formal wear, Stanley wearing a neatly pressed black suit with starched white shirt and black bow tie. Clarisse is in a long-sleeved emerald green gown with black high heels.

While Clarisse changes for her performance Stanley, Chester finds Helen near the stage. "Fine night for a festival, Helen. Mitch had to leave for Tombstone. Turns out that wasn't Mark Twain on stage earlier. It was most likely Johnny Ringo in disguise. Twain arrived at Tombstone OK, but didn't make the trip here. So Mitch is taking a stagecoach there." Helen says, "That was some disguise. I had no idea and I don't think too many others did either. Where's Ringo now?"

"He got away. Mitch and Jake went to his room and he wasn't there. Drover's Livery was missing several horses and tack, so we guess him and some cowboys rode out of town. By the way, I'm sorry that you didn't win the shooting match. If it makes you feel any better, I've heard Corporal Briggs is supposed to be a deadeye." "Thank you Chet. At least I gave him a run for the money, but I could have done better."

Ruby purchases a couple of drinks, downing the first one quickly. She dances with a few men before heading back for another beverage. As she stands on the side of the dance floor she watches her friends actually enjoying themselves dancing around in the masquerade.

The masked man attired as a British Lord approaches Ruby. In a formal British accent he says to her, "A true blooded Lord may decide to bed a local wench if she satisfies his fancy in some way and he has the whim. Hmmm, quite an exotic and tantalizing outfit in which you strut about. I would wager you are a wild thing, wilder than even your costume would let on." Then in a commanding tone, "Dance with me." He seems accustomed to not being denied.

Ruby raises an eyebrow but keeps her gaze on the dance floor. "Sir, calling a girl a wench before asking her to dance isn't exactly the way to get her to agree." Then she smiles mischievously, "And I'd imagine that you can't even imagine how wild I really am."

"It would be quite naive and imprudent to underestimate anything about me." He steps close to her and raises his hands expectantly to touch hers. Then in a faint whisper of voice that Ruby has heard many times and knows so very well he says, "And yet the knight thanks his lucky stars every day that he has won the princess's heart." http://users.adelphia.net/~clangtry/pics/JakesCostume01.jpg

Ruby grasps his hands tightly in hers and breathes a sigh of relief. "I thought something might have..." she stops in midthought. She steps back and looks him up and down. "You bastard..." she says with a smile, shaking her head. "Ask me to dance again." He repeats in the same English upper crust voice and same commanding tone, "Dance with me." He then lowers his voice to Jake's natural speaking voice and adds, "...and I will be yours."

"As you wish, my lord." Ruby curtseys low before him and stays low for just a moment too long. Then she rises and raises her hand in the proper fashion, waiting for Jake to lead her to the dance floor. Jake takes her firmly by the hand and pulls her to him on the dance floor. They begin their dance, Jake leading them easily around the other less agile and practiced dancers. Ruby fears melt away in her lovers arms and she mentions nothing of her earlier run in with Colin, forgotten in the moment. Jake keeps his English Lord act up and Ruby goes along with it... mostly.

Dozens of other couples take to the dance floor. Off to the side of the dance floor, unseen or ignored by most, Jane Boag begins a long, silent prayer to her deity. A feeling of love and romance begins to fill the air, tweaking the emotions of those in the immediate vicinity of the dance floor.

The slow song begins and Jake pulls Ruby even closer. "I thought you wanted to keep your identity a secret," Ruby whispers in Jake's ear. He replies, "I do, but how can I resist keeping you next to me?" Ruby smiles, "I've been waiting all night to get a kiss from you." "My lady, how can I make you wait any longer then?" Jake puts his hands on Ruby's face and kisses her and she returns the favor. "Finally my knight has shown up, I was afraid you were abandoning me." "Never!" Jake seals his words with another kiss.

They continue their slow dance as if no one else was with them on the dance floor. Ruby nuzzles Jake neck and he holds her tightly. When Ruby finally looks up she notices Jane on the side of the dance floor. She is surprised to see her there and tries to catch her gaze when the petite woman looks up. She whispers to Jake, "It's almost time for me to help with the ceremony baby."

Kate lifted up her head and looked around. "What was that you said about being all alone in the crowd? I think I forgot everyone else for a moment." She thought about pulling her arms back so they could dance properly, but left them where they were, enjoying the comfort of being close to someone again.

The next twenty minutes of music are all songs of romantic interludes and the general atmosphere changes from one of tension to one of soft relaxation. Deputies Barker and Martin both wander up onto the stage together and stand near their respective love interests as the musicians change to a love ballad duet. Clarisse sings the woman's part in her sweet soprano voice while glancing affectionately at Chester while Stanley sings the man's part in his rich tenor voice while looking lovingly at his wife Helen.

As the song is winding down Ruby notices that Arch-Bishop Dimitrios Tsaldaris is now walking around the general vicinity, just smiling and watching what is going on. It appears that he has not seen Jane Boag as of yet, who appears to still be in prayer. Stanley and Clarisse’s hour of music is rapidly coming to a close and they announce that the next song will be their last.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 230, “Dancing and Arguing” , Saturday, April 1st, 1882, 10:45 PM * 

The El Parador band is now getting ready to play for the final hour of the ball.    During the previous time this group had played the band consisted of Estaban, Sonoma and Pedro.   For this final hour they are also being joined by Dorita, Carlos Ramirez and Angelica Huesca. 

Kate sees Sonoma with her family preparing to head up on stage.   She then does a double-take when she notices that Louise is also still present, standing at the opposite end of the dance floor over by the Hudson's Bakery table and eating a cookie.  Upon closer examination Kate recognizes the dress that Louise is wearing as one of her own. "I didn't know Dorita played or sang," Kate said as the El Parador band got ready to take the stage.   

She slipped her arm into Conrad's and led him toward where Louise was standing.  "I believe I have a wayward child to speak to." "A wayward child? I don't understand," Conrad said. Kate just smiled and stopped next to Louise.  "Enjoying yourself, my daughter?" she said softly. Ginnie does a double take at the word "daughter" finishes the bite of cookie that is in her mouth and states with an accent that rivals Kate's own 

She replies, "The music is very pleasant, the costumes are magnificent and the cookies are divinity themselves however I believe that you are mistaken there is little chance I could be your daughter. Would you like to try a cookie? The gingerbread are especially fine." "Giving birth is not the only way to gain a daughter," Kate said mildly. 

"The music is lovely, as are the people.  It is easy to see why Louise has made her way here, despite the lateness of the hour.  It has been a few months since you were here, likely this face is disguise enough.  Although we should discuss later why you didn't tell me you were in town earlier, perhaps around 7:30?" Kate took a cookie and said, "They are good.  And your accent has too much French in it unless your last name is Seagram." 

She replies, "Well, although my last name is different I do believe that there is more than a passing relationship to the family. There is a twinkle in "Louise's" eye and a smile crosses her lips then her face grows serious. “I was in town around 7:30 and I believed that the speaker was not who he portrayed himself to be, however unmasking someone at a time where identity is meant to be hidden may often be more dangerous than allowing the rouse to continue. And besides I would like to see what happens when the midnight dancing commences." 

She then bends down to Kate's ear and the accent slips away to Ginnie's more familiar borough as she whispers "I'm also packing my special scroll if things seem to get out of hand I think it might help" Kate replies, "I don't think the entertainment that late will be appropriate for...  What am I thinking, you have seen worse.  Just promise me not to be corrupted beyond reach," she said in a teasing whisper.  "And duck inside if things get bad. I believe you suspicions are correct, your friend Mr. Peters had quite a convincing costume.  Take care."  Kate hugged Louise and said louder, "I'm glad to see you again." 

As the El Parador band is getting set up for the final set of the night Nanuet and Minerva take a break and wander off the dance floor to get some refreshment.  Both take their first drink and down it rather quickly, then get a second and take a moment to actually enjoy this one. "Have I told you how lovely you look tonight Minerva?  If I haven't I am a fool for you look astoundingly beautiful." Minerva blushes slightly before responding "Thank you mi amor and you look so ruggedly handsome.  Thank you for putting on a costume for me." 

Nanuet smiles widely and responds "I think these duds don't look half bad, but I must admit I prefer my normal clothes.  It doesn't hurt to get dressed up occasionally though,  keeps things interesting." They continue to relax and engage in idle banter as the band plays their first song.  Eventually Nanuet leads Minerva back onto the dance floor and they again find happiness in each others arms as they dance.  As the hour grows older Nanuet remarks "If you don't mind I think I will try and take a spin around the floor with Ruby." 

She says, "I don't mind, perhaps senor or should I say Lord Jake would grace me with a dance so that nobody is left alone." As one song ends and another begins the couple walk hand in hand around the dance floor looking for Jake and Ruby. With the romance in the air it is apparent that Ruby is lost in her lordship's eyes by the way she is adoringly staring back at him. Her heart continues to pound and she wants nothing more than to stay in the moment with him. 

Jake pulls a curl off Ruby's face. In a soft voice he says, "It seems you may have more fans than just me, Princess." Loudly he continues, "Come girl. Tonight you will be mine but first I have other chores to attend to." Ruby snaps out of her dream and starts to pout but then sees Nanuet and Minerva watching them and gladly smiles. She curtseys again then bounces over to Nanuet. "Hey Cowboy, wanna dance?" 

"Howdy pardner" Nanuet says in what is supposed to be a Cowboy accent.  "That is why we came this way.  I may not be as good a dancer as your Lordship, but I hope I can keep off your feet for a few beats." Nanuet offers a hand to Ruby. "I must say your costume is amazing.  How did you make the wings?" She takes Nanuet's hand softly in hers and leads him to the dance floor, where she helps position him for the dance. He tries to start off early, but she keeps them still until the correct beat and then they start their dance. 

"What do you mean? This is no costume, for I am a real fairy, full of fun and mischief. Do you not agree?" She gives him a dazzling smile with just a hint of cockiness in it. He replies, "Well then living your life in your other costume till now must be a chore, but I must admit it is a splendid one.  I am having a difficult time choosing which one I like more though.  Fun and mischief though, I can not deny, seem to be your forte no matter what you wear." 

Ruby nods her head. "Yes, but it would be so boring without me around wouldn't it?" Ruby laughs as Nanuet spins her. "My, you're dancing skills have improved as a Cowboy! Now tell me, what do Cowboys do?" He replies, "Cowboys Ma'am?  Well we do all manner of things I reckon.  My specialty happens to be breaking the wild horses though.  Taming them for civilized life as mounts and such.  We sleep out under the stars and use a lasso for roping too.  How about fairies, anything besides fun and mischief?" 

"Oh how sad...," Ruby pouts, "For those poor horses. To be corralled instead of running free. Oh I could never be a Cowboy." She perks up, "But us fairies are all about causing trouble and having a good time. And nothing is more fun than making poor innocent men or women fall in love with us. That causes the most giggles. That," she leans in close to Nanuet, "And stealing bourbon." She winks at him. 

"Stealing?  Now that is something I can't take part in.  As fun and mischievous as it sounds, it is not honest.  So there, you could not be a Cowboy and I could not be a Fairy, but each role seems to suit the wearer well." "Agreed," Ruby giggles. "Besides, I only steal bourbon and hearts from those who really want them stolen, maybe they just don't know it." They continue their dance around the floor. "Minerva seems to be having a good time tonight." 

Nanuet says, "I hope so.  I am sure she is glad that the festival seems to be going well and that so far it has been safe.  Today has been such a crazy day it is good to see her having a good time.  I hope you and Jake are enjoying yourselves too, although I doubt any of us truly will till we know Ringo is uh... taken care of." "Not that she had much to do with the planning of this festival anyway..." 

"Jake..." she says his name dreamily, "He only just found me tonight. He's in hiding in case of trouble I guess. I can never get enough of him, isn't that sad? I used to be independent and free. Now I am neither and it's the way I want it." Ruby whispers to Nanuet matter of factly, "I have a feeling you know who will be back tonight. At midnight." Nanuet says, "Why at midnight?  He wants to see whores dance on stage?  Do you think he would go through the trouble of coming back here after he knows he was spotted just for that?" "Who said anything about whores dancing on stage? I'm going to be dancing on stage." Ruby looks him in the eye. "He has threatened one of the entertainers who is supposed to go on at midnight." 

He exclaims, "What?  Why are you going on stage if he is threatening the entertainers?  Why would he threaten a dancer?  Now I am confused.  I thought the guy at the Palace hated you?  Why are you dancing with them?" They continue to dance around the floor, Ruby trying to keep them from crashing into other dancers. "He threatened one in particular. Hopefully she won't be up there, I warned her and she is scared for her life." 

"Nanuet, this isn't just a Palace thing. There are other dancers up there too from other Saloons. Besides, if he wants to kill me he can easily. He does have a bullet with my name on it." Ruby shrugs, "I'm just doing what I know how to do." "So why aren't you hiding too if you think he is going to come back instead of putting yourself up on stage?" 

Nanuet stops dancing and holds Ruby to force her to stop as well. "Does Jake know that you think he plans to come back and that one of the girls has been threatened?  I mean if you go up there you might as well paint a target on you chest and write "HIT ME" on your forehead.  This is crazy Ruby!" Ruby shrugs again but Nanuet's grip is tight on her arms. "Jake knows I'm going up there. Minerva knows too. I don't recall if I mentioned her getting threatened but I think I did." 

"You forget, I don't need a target, he has the bullet." She continues stubbornly, "Look, I'm NOT going to hide and not live my life. I NEED to be up there tonight. And if I have to be bait so someone else can get Ringo, well, so be it." Nanuet released his grip on Ruby.  "Well maybe you should tell someone about your plan?  It is tough to be bait if the fisherman is sleeping when the fish takes it.  And I still think you are crazy.  What time is it now?  How much time do we have?" 

"Oh no," Ruby shakes her head, her red curls bouncing around. "All I'm doing is performing. There is no plan. I went up earlier and no one made any plans. This should be the same. I don't want anymore plans or anymore worrying. Things will go as they go." She says, "Just enjoy the ball as you have been." Nanuet is speechless for a moment. 

He then exclaims, "Just enjoy the ball as I have been, knowing that my friend plans on making herself a target for someone who might just have a magical lifeblood seeking bullet with her name on it?  Easier said than done Ruby, it isn't always as easy as you think it is.  People care about you, don’t you know that?  You go and do your thing, but I won't just ignore your safety completely, not after I know you think there is a threat." 

"Damn it!" she swears. "NOTHING has changed from earlier. Were you so sure he wasn't coming back or that he even left in the first place? He could be here right now in costume!" "I'm not making myself a target on purpose but I have to do this. You don't understand, no one does." She softens her tone. "I know you care about me, I care about you too. Believe me, or I would have taken Jake and been long gone from this place." She places her hand on Nanuet's arm. "Just try to act like nothing is wrong, just keep your eyes open like you were before, ok? That's all. Don't ruin this for me, I don't know what would happen otherwise." 

He says, "I already said that you should go and do your thing didn't I?  Don't get mad at me for caring.  You want me to not care, fine, I don't care.  There, are you happy now?" Ruby starts to pout. "No, I'm not happy." She looks down at her bare feet. "You're my only friends, I didn't say I don't want you to care. I just want to be able to dance. It's important to me." 

He says, "Now stop pouting.  We had been dancing.  Most of your friends still are.  It is important to me that you don't go and get yourself shot up too, but I can't stop you from going up on that stage and doing whatever it is you are going to do.  Just try and be careful OK.  No, I don't know how, but just tell me you will that might make me feel a little more like dancing and a little less like going off to get my rifle."  Nanuet changes his tone and winks at the end. "Song is over now, Jake is waiting for you.  Better get another dance in with him before you go up there to perform.  Who knows when you will get him to dress up again." 

She states, "I told you, I'm going to dance. I will be careful, I promise. I can see a lot from the stage." Ruby looks over her shoulder. "My baby would do anything for me, including dressing up." She smiles. "I have some time still. I want to dance with Chester too, if he'll ask me." Nanuet leaves Ruby to go find Chester and makes his way off the dance floor.  He buys himself another drink and stands to the side watching the town in their merriment. 

Ruby finds Jake standing by a drink tent. No one is speaking to him and it looks like people are going out of their way to avoid him. She smiles, then curtsey’s before him. "My lord, do you wish to dance with me again?" He nods and tries not to smile as they get back on the dance floor. 
As they dance they notice Kate and Conrad looking cozy. Ruby raises an eyebrow but smiles. Jake whispers in her ear, "By the way, Conrad is Conrad I checked." Ruby nods and whispers back, "How did you do that?" He gives her his half smile, "That's my secret, my dear," before spinning her. They continue to enjoy their dance. 

"So," Ruby says tilting her head as Jake swings her around, "Has the lord decided that this girl tickles his fancy in some way or that she might satisfy some whim of his?" She grabs onto his belt buckle, "Does he mean to have his way with the wench girl tonight?" As she comes out of the spin Jake pulls her close to him.   

"Yes, in fact he does find the prospect of the bedding this wench rather agreeable.  He expects that this wild thing, this lovely creature will satisfy his desires in a spirited manner."  Jake replies smugly. Ruby returns a mischievous smile. "Oh but what does his lordship have to offer the wench in return if she should agree? Wild things are not easily satisfied." "Agree?" he snorts in the British accent, "The prospect of being with his lordship is high satisfaction indeed."  Jake loses his straight face for a moment and smirks. 

Jake spins Ruby around and she stops with her back to him. He grips her arms around her sparkling wings and continues to lead her around the dance floor. She turns her head back to him over her shoulder so their faces are close together. "So what your saying is, this girl doesn't have to agree? His lordship is just going to take what he wants and the girl should be grateful?" Jake can see only a hint of smile on Ruby's lips from his viewpoint. 

"Certainly."  He responds in the British accent.  Then adds in a whisper, "You are going to make me pay for this aren't you?" Ruby's smile grows larger and she spins around, falling into his lordships arms. "Well," she replies to him in a sultry voice, "I like a man who'll take what he wants." Then she whispers back to him, "Pay? Just a bit. You only have to give me your heart and soul, I don't ask for much." 

"Then you will be very pleased with his lordship."  He leans in, "You already have my heart.  I'm told my soul is a bit tarnished, so consequently not worth very much." The smile drops off Ruby's face and she stares into his eyes. "Don't say that, it's worth everything to me. I don't care what anyone else thinks." "Easy, girl, I was just making a joke."  Then louder in the British accent, "You dance well, wench, perhaps there is more to you than is readily apparent, though not much is concealed." 

Ruby blinks a few times before the smile comes back to her face. She stops dancing momentarily and curtsey's, giving Jake an extended view of her cleavage. "Thank you, my lord, for the compliment." She stands and they continue dancing, "There is certainly more to please you if your lordship cares to investigate. But are you issuing a complaint about my lack of attire?" "No, your appearance is quite pleasing."  Softer in Jake's own voice, "as always." Ruby nods then whispers back, "I cannot wait any longer for a kiss, so don't make me." 

"I shall have a kiss from you now, a sample of what awaits me."  Jake stops the dance, puts one hand behind her head gently but insistently and brings their lips together.  He holds them there for a long moment, a deep kiss that temporarily cloaks him from place and time, purpose and worry.  When the kiss finally ends he continues in the accent, "I shall look forward to our next meeting, and I shall be watching you."  Then in a whisper, "and protecting you."  The British Lord gives the slightest of bows, more a nod with his body. 

Ruby stands on the dance floor, breathless from the kiss and unable to move. After Jake bows to her he sweeps away into the crowd and Ruby longs to follow but Judge Isby interrupts her intentions as she asks her to dance. She accepts but continues to watch the crowd for her handsome Lord. 

After a few more whirls around the dance floor Judge Isby comes over and asks Ruby to dance. She accepts and they have a dance together, perhaps a little closer than they should. After Isby she dances with Kevin Tomlinson who is having trouble keeping his eyes off Clarisse. Ruby also dances with other patrons of their saloon and various citizens of Promise City, keeping her eyes open for Mr. Gonzales. She hadn't seen him yet, or least hadn't figured his costume out, but she had promised him a dance. Meanwhile a tall man approaches from behind Kate and asks, "May I have a dance, Mrs. Kale?" 

Kate looked quizzically at the man, trying to decipher who he was.  "With my escorts kind permission," she said, looking at a confused Conrad.  Under the guise of kissing him on the cheek she whispered, "We have been talking to Ginnie, give her a dance please.  A simple one though, she hasn't learned how.  Ask me about Madeline later," she laughed and did kiss his cheek lightly. 
She turned to the tall stranger.  "Sir?" 

The well dressed man in the red and black mask takes Katherine by the hand and guides her to the dance floor. He immediately and effortlessly starts their dance. The man is an excellent dancer and the two make a dashing pair on the dance floor. "Enjoying the ball?" he asks. I am," she said, with a bit of surprise in her voice.  "And I'm also enjoying trying to discover who my partner is, do I know you?" "That's pleasing news," the man laughs. "Isn't the point of a Masquerade Ball that you don't know who your partner is? But yes," he spins her, "You know who I am." 

"Well, the point of a masquerade ball is," she laughed.   "But I see many were in that spirit.  I had no desire to hide myself.  Now, shall I try to guess? Let me see...  How long have I known you?" "And you do look stunning tonight. The gown becomes you, you are absolutely glowing." He pulls her around again. "Not very, is the answer to your query." "Not very."  Kate was quiet for a minute as they whirled though a faster part of the dance.  "This will sound like a very odd question, but have I ever visited you in jail?" she laughed. 

"Prison? No." He chuckles, "Do you visit many acquaintances in jail Mrs. Kale?" He continues leading Katherine around the dance floor and while she starts to breathe just a little heavy as her heart starts to pound she notices her partner doesn't seem out of breath at all. "Not often, but it has happened now and then.  You must work hard, you are not winded at all.  Have I ever sold you a building?" 

He laughs again, "Will you persist dear lady, or can you not just enjoy our lovely dance? For if you must know the truth then look in my eyes and you will certainly recognize me." Kate looked up and saw the ice blue eyes of the man from the Lucky Lady with whom she'd shared a glass of wine.  Her breath suddenly came quicker, she struggled to keep her hands from shaking.  "Ah yes, Miss West's fan.  Could you not find her in the crowd?  Even masked she is unmistakable." 

"Yes, I found Miss West earlier. You're correct she cannot hide from me. I made her an offer, gave her something to think about." He swings Katherine then pulls her a bit closer, "But I'm not with her right now," He continues emphasizing every word, "I'm with you." He continues his stare, "And I should add very much enjoying our dance." "I... ah... that is good.  I should be sorry if you were to regret asking me."  Kate broke away from his stare, letting herself look over his shoulder and trying to regain her own composure.  What was it about this man that rattled her? 

He smiles at her, as if he knows what she is thinking. "I do not have regrets Mrs. Kale." He pulls her very close, then the music stops and he releases her. "Although I should regret that our dance is over. I will bid you good evening now," he bows to her. "But we shall meet again, and soon." With that he winks at her and disappears into the crowd. Kate stood still, watching him leave.  "I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 231, “Last Dance” , Saturday, April 1st, 1882, 10:45 PM*

When Clarisse comes off stage after her set, Chester approaches her. He chides her gently, "Why didn't you tell me you were going to do that? I would have dressed better." She looks surprised. "You're not mad, are you, Chester?" Chester hugs her. "No, no. I was just teasing. That was very nice of you to let me share the stage with you in front of the whole town. Your song was beautiful and so are you." He kisses her deeply. "C'mon. Let's dance."

The El Parador band continues, with Estaban and Sonoma doing the primary singing and Estaban playing a variety of instruments as each song requires. Angelica is playing guitar, Pedro is on maraccas and Dorita is at the piano, playing primarily simple chords to help along the tone of the overall tone of the music.

Ruby notices the Arch-Bishop has stopped walking around as he nears Jane Boag and is now watching her intently. Conrad asks 'Louise' to dance. Kate and Ruby both notice the Mr. Austin is now present on the dance floor, dancing with 'Coyote Kay' Kaufman who owns and operates the Promise City Cooper Shop. Nanuet senses that Maska is now returning to Promise City, although he is still a few miles away. He also picks up that Luna and one of the priests are also accompanying the wolf.

After they finish their dance Ruby approaches Mr. Austin while keeping an eye on Jane. "Is it improper for a fairy to ask a man to dance?" Ruby smiles. As the Band begins a Spanish wood Elvan song Mr. Austin says to Ruby, "Not at all, please, I do believe I know this song. Follow my lead." Ruby smiles and nods, and gladly takes Mr. Austin by the hand. He takes her through the lively dance number, involving a number of twists, turns and spins. The song then ends and a slower number similar to a waltz with classical guitar as the main instrument then starts up. Mr. Austin holds Ruby close as they dance it and he says, "Well done earlier with Twain."

"But he got away," Ruby whispers back. He says, “Yes, but everybody is alive and he is not threatening anybody here now." She replies, “I think he may come back tonight, for the midnight entertainment." Gonzales asks, "Why? What makes you think that?" Ruby answers, "You are right and very wise. I should be glad he's gone. As for the other thing, well, he threatened one of the other entertainers. I don't know what she has planned, if she is still considering going on."

He states, "Why would he do that? They have nothing to do with the books." "Uh... he doesn't like her?" Ruby could see Mr. Gonzales wasn't going for her not telling him. "Let's just say it's a religious thing and the God of War is waging War on the Goddess of Love through us mere mortals."

He replies, "Ah, I see, the Aphrodite Priestess that Mother Jaminez spoke of...I understand. Ruby, when we had planned your lesson today I studied three Detect Invisibility Spells and one Invisibility to use with the lessons. I transcribed one of the Detect spells for you earlier.
When the book exchange was taking place I used an Invisibility on myself and then cast one of the Detect Invisibility spell as well. I am glad I did, there were two invisible Cowboy Gang members present. One was following Chester the other was following Nanuet. I did my best to keep them both in sight and would have intervened if either had drawn a weapon. Once that flare went off they each broke away from the person that each was following and took off towards the northwest end of town.

The good thing to know from all of that is that none of them saw me, including Mr. Twain. I also still have the one more Detect Invisibility spell with me if you or somebody else should need it." Ruby's eyes widen. "You are an angel, Mr. Gonzales, watching over us." She kisses his cheek. Ruby takes a breath in and holds it. "Yes, we could use the scroll or the spell if you have it. But not on me." She pauses. "I plan on being on the stage." He states, "I have it as a spell, I haven't been able to transcribe as I can just do one scroll a day. Who do you suggest that I cast the spell upon?"

Ruby blinks. "Well, probably Jake. Jake or Chester." She pauses again. "Jake. Chester may be distracted by Clarisse tonight. Same with Nanuet being distracted by Minerva." She lets Mr. Gonzales dip her low. "I don't know if they plan on being there tonight but Jake will. Actually," she looks up at the sky, "It's almost midnight, right?" Gonzales states, "And won't Jake be distracted by you?"

She smiles. "Yes. But he'll also be worried enough that he'll want to keep an eye out. Haven't you seen him walking all around the stage tonight? He didn't even reveal himself to me until half the ball was over. Is there someone else you can think of?" He says, "Yes, Katherine. Unlike Jake she could actually use a scroll to negate the invisibility, creating a target for Jake, Chester and anybody else with a firearm."

Ruby blushes. "Uh, I don't think Katherine was planning on watching the adult entertainment. Otherwise, the plan is good." Gonzales replies, "Adult entertainment? If you mean what I think you mean, and you will be the performer, than I would definitely say that Jake will be distracted." uby smiles but her cheeks turn even more crimson. "It's after midnight and all the children will be in bed. Something for everyone, right?"

She looks into his eyes, "Look, it's just something I have to do. As for Jake," her lips slowly turn up, "I'm doing it for him." She shrugs, "He might be distracted. But if Katherine stays, she'll be distracted too." she giggles. "Are you going to be there?" He exclaims, "And you think that I won't be distracted by...adult entertainment?" Ruby giggles, "Oh I KNOW you will, you dirty old man!" She laughs again. "I wasn't meaning for you to do it, only asking if you would be there. Kate is a good choice if she doesn't get embarrassed and run off. Should ask her. Maybe her and Conrad have plans." Ruby breaks into another fit of giggles.

"I have to go get ready." Ruby bows before Mr. Austin. "Thanks for the dance." Ruby bounces off shaking her hips and she walks. She finds Jane and takes her by the arm. "Good evening sister. I need to get changed, where is the costume?" As they walk Ruby asks her, "Are you still planning on performing tonight?" Jane says, "Probably. That Priest, he didn't say anything but he made it clear with just his facial expressions that he knows who I am. I....I am not sure he will allow me to do the service that I had planned. And yes, I have both of our costumes. Fifi has them over at the Gay Lady. We can change there." Ruby states, "Let's go then."

They start walking over to the Gay Lady arm in arm and Ruby winks at Jake as they walk past him. "What's the service you had planned? I thought we were just dancing." They enter the Gay Lady to get their costumes. "And aren't you afraid? Ringo is still a threat." Jane says, "I'm terrified, but I also have faith that Aphrodite herself will protect me."

They both change into the multi-veiled garments and then each put a large white cotton robe over it. "Ready?" Jane asks as Estaban announces from the stage that he and Sonoma will be performing their final song of the evening. "Yes, I'm ready." Ruby sighs, "Jane, be careful. Ringo could look like anyone."

Kate had gone back to Conrad when the dance was over. "Thank you for dancing with Louise," she smiled. "Do you think you can spare me for one more dance? I would like to play just a little." "Just one," Conrad made her promise. "I want a few more dances with you before midnight strikes. And after they see you up there, I'll have to beat my way through the crowd waiting to steal them." "Flatterer," Kate laughed and moved up to the stage near the piano.

"May I sit in for a tune?" Kate asked Dorita. "Si, you are part of the El Parador family, you belong with the band," is Dorita's reply. Kate smiled warmly and replies, "Thank you, Mère de mon Coeur <<translation - Mother of my Heart>> She slid on the bench as Dorita slid off. She unobtrusively entered into the song, supporting the others with increasingly complex chords and countermelodies as she became more familiar with the piece.

The song went on longer than it might have otherwise, with the musicians each taking a turn at improvising on the melody. The piece finally ended and the crowd gave them a big hand. Kate smiled at her family and then saw Conrad standing in front of the stage. She took the hand he offered to help her down and stepped off the stage. "That is playing" Kate said smiling. "But my teachers would be absolutely horrified." Dorita replies, "Nonsense. You have one teacher right now and he enjoyed dancing to your tune."

"That is true," she laughed. "But I was thinking of the very prim ladies and gentlemen with their metronomes who waggled their fingers at me whenever I began to wander away from the music on the page. I feel sorry for them, they miss so much." Kate went happily back into Conrad's arms for the next dance. "Who was that man, the one you danced with?" She blushed slightly when she answered. "Mr. Turner. He's a customer at the Lucky Lady. He doesn't live here, he comes on business. He's a fan of Ruby's." "Good, just so I don't have any reason to get jealous, you are here as my date!" He smiles mischievously as he says that.

"And would you be jealous?" she teased. "Have you been keeping away all your competition with harsh glares?" "That and my sword" he states, gesturing to the sheathed blade that is part of his costume. "It's a good thing there isn't much competition, you might have needed two of those swords." Kate stepped in a little closer. "You will have to give me extra flattery to make up for all the compliments I didn't receive from your rivals."

He smiles and says, "I promise that you will never receive anything else from me except for my endless flattery, eternal devotion and continuous protection." "Don't make promises you can't keep, my dear. I'm sure there will be many other things as well." Kate sighed as Estaban announced the last song. "Well, all good things...." She tucked herself close against him again. "I don't want this dance to end." Conrad embraces her warmly as he leads her to the dance floor and replies, "It does not have to."

She asks, "Have you learned to stop time then, or make the music just keep going on and on?" He replies, "We don't need music to make this dance continue." "Don't we?" She tucked her head against his shoulder again with her arms around his waist. For now, she refused to worry about what anyone else thought.

Conrad holds her close. He does not speak, he just wraps his arms around her tightly as though he never wants to let her go. When the El Parador band finishes, and is receiving loud rounds of applause he continues to hold her. He softly whispers "I love you Kate". She was grateful that his costume would keep him from feeling the tears that were falling from her eyes. She didn't look up or answer, not ready to say what he wanted to hear, but at least now ready to admit what she felt to herself. Even though she didn't move, her body relaxed against him. Finally she pulled a long breath in. "We have to move."

Conrad releases her and they begin to walk away from the middle of the dance floor. They are approached by a man between sixty and seventy years of age, with long white beard, bushy sideburns, busy eyebrows and bald head. He has a pleasant smile on his face. He is dressed in a blue cotton shirt, tan wool pants, a wide belt and cowboy boots. He has a straw campaign-style hat on his head. A pair of wire-framed eyeglasses magnify his robins-egg blue eyes. Mr. Austin says to the couple "Excuse me, but I have a matter of importance to speak with you about Mrs. Kale."

"Of course," she said and squeezed Conrad's arm, then took her teachers. "Let's step over here, Mr. Austin." Mr. Austin leads her off of Main and up Front Street, with Conrad following. He tells Kate in a soft whisper, that perhaps the confused Conrad may be able to overhear but nobody else, "Ruby will be performing in a few minutes along with that Aphrodite Priestess. She suspects that Ringo has returned and will attempt try to kill the Priestess. His men had used Invisibility earlier. I have one Detect Invisibility spell left which she suggested that I cast upon you." They reach the alleyway between Frye's Hardware and Drover's Hotel which he gestures for them to enter for some privacy while he casts the spell.

Kate's cheeks turn bright red. "I really wasn't planning on staying for, ah... the adult entertainment. But if I must. Will I be able to tell who is invisible and who is not, or would they all look the same to me?" He says, "You do not need to watch the entertainment, you need to watch the audience and surrounding areas instead. Sonoma and Louise both have their scrolls with them, bring one of them with you.

The spell will enable you to fully see anybody invisible up to fifty feet away, they will look just as they would normally except they will also be surrounded by a blue aura indicating the invisibility spell is covering them. It will last for three-quarters of an hour, which will hopefully cover the full entertainment segment. I only have the one spell left but have other means of detecting magic so will be doing likewise." He then casts the spell on Kate while Conrad watches the entrance to the alleyway and blocks them from view of passers-by.

Kate states, "I feel better knowing you will be here with us. I wish Ruby would not go up there, but once she gives herself to something, she doesn't go halfway. I'll find Sonoma, and you keep Louise with you. Neither of you look like anyone Ringo would know, she'll be safer with you than me. And we need to talk about what Louise is doing out here later."

He says, "That will work." As they walk back to Front Street and towards Main he says, "Ginnie was determined not to stay in the room. You and I both had important roles to play during the book exchange so neither of us could have stayed back to guard her. She also had a scroll and had been taught how to use it, so could have been helpful. It was her idea to change her appearance and Louise was the logical choice. In hindsight we should have included her with the plan from the onset, she deduced Twain's identity long before any of the rest of us did."

Kate replies, 'Logically I know you're right, but she's still young and I'm still responsible for her. How could I, in good conscience, make her part of a plan that could get her killed? He replies, "I understand, you are her parent and need to treat her as such. But you have to understand my role, I am her magic teacher, and I must treat her with the same degree of respect as I do for my other four students."

She replies, "I know, and honestly, I try not to place too many limits on her. She took care of herself for a long time, she doesn't need the kind of taking care of most girls her age would. It's just hard to judge what is too much and what is not enough. Hopefully we won't have to worry this way again. I do understand your reasons, and I know my girl. You did everything you could. We'll keep our eyes open," Kate finished, looking to Conrad. "Well, I will, I might make Conrad close his." She smiled at her teacher and led Conrad away to find Sonoma.

As the music slows and comes to an end Minerva looks at Nanuet and speaks. “You are quite handsome tonight, Mi Amor. Once again you make me feel like a princess in a fairy tale.” As they dance to the slow beat of the music the sweet fragrance of the oil that Minerva had anointed herself with earlier, rises to Nanuet’s nostrils as he holds her close.

“I love you, Nanuet.” She sighs as they glide across the floor. "I feel as though I have been waiting for you all my life. It is the Fates that has brought us together, but it is love that will hold us together.” She looks deep into his eyes, all her tender feelings for him shining out of her soul, as she leans in and whispers, her warm breath tickling his ear. “I want you to teach me the ways of love tonight, mi Amor. Will you do that?” she smiles in innocent trust.

The music ends and Nanuet swallows hard at Minerva's question. "At any other time I would, and perhaps later tonight we will still have that chance, but when I spoke with Ruby she told me that she still believes she is a target and that she thinks Ringo is coming back. I can't leave her up on stage without being here to at least try and keep an eye on things. Please, stay with me until we know that she is safe."

Minerva is startled by Nanuet's comment "So, she has decided to go through with it. I understand why she has chosen so. She has much to give thanks for. May the goddess protect her... but in the event that she doesn't we, her friends, shall. Let us pray that it is Aphrodite's will to make this a night of love me amor," she says kissing him deeply. She pulls away and gives him a shy yet hopeful smile. "Perhaps we should move apart for now so that we can better guard her. Stay safe mi amor."

Nanuet watches with sadness as Minerva parts from him. He starts to call out to her, not wanting her to leave him, but then realizes that she is right. They would be able to cover more of an area if they were split up. But they would also make an easier target. Nanuet began making his way through the remaining crowd in a methodical pattern, back and forth looking for anything out of place. "If only I could smell like the wolf" he thinks to himself. That is something I will have to ask Kajika to teach me if that is possible.

As the El Parador Band leaves the stage Burton Lumley walks up to the podium. He announces that it is midnight and that the costume ball in now concluded. He says that most Saloons will be open for the next two hours for those wishing to further honor Dionysus, and that there will also be worship services the next morning beginning at 9:00 AM in the town hall building.

He then announces that the Festival Singers and Dancers will now be returning for their final performance on the main stage. As he states that the six provocatively garbed women from the Palace, still wearing their costumes, head up onto the stage behind him. He gives the disclaimer "This performance will begin in around ten minutes and is planned to be rather risque and bawdy. I would suggest that those easily offended by such things should now retire to your homes. For everyone else, I would suggest that you go get another drink and then enjoy the show."

Many of the couples depart. Helen Barker orders Stanley to return to their home. Doctor Eaton sends his wife Beth home. The Arch-Bishop remains, moving himself closer to the Main Stage. The men attired as Odysseus and the Cyclops move near the stage and remove their masks, revealing themselves to be Evan Adair and his Irish fighter. Mrs. King had avoided the entire costume ball so is not around. Bill Watkins is still away from town but the other four Vigilance Committee members gather together near the far end of the dance floor with very disapproving looks on their faces.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 232, “Ruby’s Veil Dance” , Sunday, April 2nd , 1882, 12:00 AM*

Ruby says a silent prayer that Aphrodite will watch over BOTH of them this night as she and Jane walk to the stage. Ruby waits by the side of the stage, biting on her lip. She now knew that Ringo could be anyone and she would never know it. If my destiny is for that bullet so be it. On stage or not he would find me so I'm not going to live scared, right?

She sees Nanuet and Chester have stuck around. She thinks she sees Katherine, but isn't sure. I'll never hear the end of this from her... Ruby shakes her head around her then realizes it's still piled up on her head. She fusses with the pins for a few minutes, making it loose but still on top of her head. She takes a few quiet moments to think about why she is doing this. Scanning the crowd for Jake she finds him and smiles. No more thoughts about right or wrong. It was obvious. And almost time to start.

Katherine sees Nanuet and Minerva both on the dance floor not far from both sides of the stage at the corners of Main and Front Streets. Off to the side of the stage, before the steps up onto the State are Ruby and her friend both attired in white belted robes with who-knows-what underneath. Near the stage's other steps she sees four other women also in belted robes. Unlike the six women on stage from the Palace Saloon, who are still wearing their masks, she recognizes two of the other four as Clairesse's cousin Julia Barbeau and her friend Fifi LaFarge from the Gay Lady and the other two being women who work at the Long Branch who she has seen but never been introduced to by name.

One of the Palace Saloon's gamblers, a man by the name of Nick Karp, sits down at the piano and begins to play a lively jazz tune while the six women onstage start to dance to it. Neither the talents of the musician or the dancers are anything better than mediocre but the audience of around 250, most of them semi-intoxicated male miners and laborers, do not seem to object. They are clearly enjoying the view of the scantily clad women gyrating about. Julia and Fifi, who are professional singers and dancers first and foremost, just shake their heads and whisper to one another as they wait for the "warm-up act" to conclude.

Louise scan the crowd as the dancers take the stage. The dance number is little different from some of the performances that were given at her first "home" off of the orphan train. She watches the crowd for the weapons that she knows Ringo prefers and for any audience members that seem less inebriated than they should be.

Kate made a rather disgusted sound under her breath and kept searching for Sonoma. She found her not too far from the stage, saying good-night to the others from the El Parador. Kate walked up and hugged her. "Your music was wonderful, I'm glad you were here. Do you think you could stay with me for a little while? I don't really care for this," she said, avoiding looking at the stage, "but your great-grandfather thinks my vision is better and you might be able to help me with any trouble we spot." She hesitated. "Are you doing alright with..." she glanced over at Nanuet.

Sonoma sighs and looks for a moment forlorn "I have long ago come to the realization that the Greek gods have decided that they will interfere with the chance I had for happiness with Nanuet and that I am not able to battle the gods in this manor. I wish for him well and hope that happiness finds its way into his heart." Her face grows blank and tight "However I don't believe that I will plan to ask them to dinner soon." Kate can feel the anger building in her as Sonoma speaks, "And he can build his own damn house somewhere else on the ranch. I don't wish to spend any time with that Spanish peacock for any reason or for that matter wish to have any dealings with her at ALL."

Kate says, "There's no reason you should want to. She is an unusual woman, one that you might enjoy knowing someday. But I understand. Things between yourself and Nanuet were never settled, and you had different expectations. But as far as I know the Priestess did not know Nanuet had been seeing you. She did not set out to take his love from another. After all this Cowboy business is over, I'll be glad to not see another priest for a long time. You and I can go hide on the ranch for a while. Although I must admit, the Priests who arrived to help us are... different, than I expected."

Conrad cleared his throat behind them. "I hope you will allow at least one visitor," he said and laid his hand on Kate's shoulder. "You ladies should get to a spot where you can see what's going on."

After ten minutes of of the wild gyrations the song finally concludes to a loud smattering of applause. The six women take their bows and then head over to the edge of the stage where they hand the fighter Flannigan their masks and Adair pours them each a drink from a bottle of some amber-colored liquid.

The other four women from the far steps head up onto the stage, leaving their robes behind. The two from the Gay Lady are attired in red New Orleans dance-hall clothing, with fishnet stockings and 'V' cut necks. The two Long Branch Saloon Dancers are dressed in shoulderless black dresses with slits on both sides up to the thighs. Julia and Fifi take the front of the stage, the two in black dresses diagonally behind them and the six from the Palace fall into a third row further back. The Gay Lady's pianist Pepe Duderot sits at the piano and begins to play.

The song is a lively number, designed to highlight Julia and Fifi's singing and dancing talents with each singing a solo that the other does a lead dance to as the other eight dancers bounce around behind them. The musical piece ends with the Can-Can, allowing all ten dancers to kick up their shapely legs.

Ruby watches curiously from the side of the stage, standing next to Jane who has her eyes closed. The lead ladies could sing and dance, but it was no wonder why the rest of the ladies had other careers to fall back on. Once the others on the stage exit Jane's eyes pop open and she looks at Ruby. "It's your turn sister. Make the goddess proud." She takes Ruby's hand. "I know she wants to speak through you." Ruby hugs Jane quickly and as she does says, "Keep your eyes OPEN and watch for anything out of place."

She climbs the steps slowly, observing the large crowd of mostly men. She doesn't see anything out of place and decides she is just going to dance and not worry about getting shot. Ruby walks gracefully to the center of the stage and lets her gaze fall over the crowd. Ruby’s angelic sounding voice can be heard cutting through the whole crowd even though she is speaking softly. “You should all take a moment to think about and appreciate the beauty and…,” she finds Jake in the crowd and smiles at him, “Love… that the goddess Aphrodite has bestowed on all of us.” She closes her eyes and says a silent prayer to Aphrodite herself, hoping her dance will please and appease the goddess. Then she nods slightly to Kitty Trent and she begins playing her flute.

Ruby glides around the stage dancing in her white robe. Her long limbs elegantly move to the gentle sounds of flute, almost trancelike. Ruby relies on the formal training she had as a child and she looks like she could be on any respectable stage in any large city of her choosing.

The Arch-Bishop's attention was drawn towards the stage the moment that Ruby mentioned Aphrodite. He watches her very intently, attempting to deduce if there is anything unseen behind her dance movements. A group of around a dozen drunk miners decide that Ruby's dance and attire is too "upper crust" for their tastes and head over towards the Long Branch Saloon instead. However, most of the audience remains transfixed upon Ruby and her dance movements and song.

Conrad stays closely with Kate and Sonoma as they make their way through the crowd in the middle of the dance floor, looking diligently for anyone or anything that appears to be amiss. Mr. Austin and Louise have headed along the north side of Main Street and are making their way towards the east end of the dance floor, again watching the crowd very closely.

Nanuet continues to walk through the crowd back and forth looking for anything suspicious. He occasionally glances at the stage and is amazed by the grace that Ruby is exhibiting. He shakes his head to refocus and continues scanning the crowd and surrounding areas looking for anything strange, such as shadows that should not be present or people who seem to have their attentions on something other than the ceremony or might seem nervous.

Ruby continues this dance for a few more minutes, keeping her movement smooth and ballet like, sweet and innocent. Even the Vigilance Committee members seem to be getting caught up in the moment and enjoy the soothing dance of love. Ruby actually prays to Aphrodite as she dances, asking her to accept her dance as thanks for sending her a new life and promising future. She is lost in her dance, like she is in a dream and doesn’t even remember the crowd is there. Her arms raised, she spins light as air as she twirls and swirls and she starts experiencing the beginnings of intense feelings of love and longing.

Kate sneaks peeks at Ruby's dance and they continue through the crowd, enjoying the occasional touch of Conrad's hand on her back or arm, trying to protect her from the crowd. The Arch-Bishop's attention of Ruby unnerved Kate a bit. She was disturbed a bit by how fatherly he seemed. He had managed to put her at ease, and somewhere in the back of her mind she was waiting for him to show teeth. But Ringo scared her far more than any Priest. She reached back and took the comforting weight of Conrad's hand in hers as they kept looking.

Seeing the Arch-Bishops intense scrutiny of Ruby's dance, Jane Boag makes her way around to the opposite end of the stage as him and lowers down to keep herself free of his sight. She then begins a prayer to Aphrodite. Louise and Austin reach the far end of the dance floor and cross the street to the south side of Main, making a wide circle around the four Vigilance Committee Members who continue to stare towards the stage some 150 feet away from where they are standing.

Adair is now joined at his vantage point at the front corner of the stage by his bartender and bouncer Deacon McCoy who hands Adair a bottle of some type of clear liquid. Another group of human miners tires of the Ruby's performance, muttering something about "Not enough skin", and head off in the direction of the nearby Alhambra Saloon.

Ruby’s feelings as she dances momentarily overwhelm her and she snaps back into reality and the dance. The Vigilance Committee is soon shocked out of their enjoyment when Ruby lets the white robe slide off her arms to the ground, leaving her attired in just the multi colored scarves hanging from silver rope around her waist and neck.

The tempo picks up and so does Ruby’s dancing. Every spin lifts the scarves slightly, exposing little patches of skin normally covered by her clothes, currently reserved for her lover. This sensual dance does not resemble the one before but is more suggestive and a faster pace. There are many enthusiastic cheers when she spins and the scarves lift.

Ruby lets her hands wander to her body, and her costume. She pulls off a scarf, letting it slowly fall to the crowd. Most of the crowd cheers, the Vigilance Committee sneers and there are even a couple of blushes. She smiles and continues to wander across the stage, tantalizingly pulling scarves from strategic spots while keeping up her arousing dance. She reaches up and lets her long hair loose, shaking her head to free the curls as they tumble down her bare back.

She had performed this dance many times before, for well paying patrons. But this time was different. She felt lightheaded and aroused herself, as if she was going to burst. She burned with desire but also felt the coolness of the calm and security of love at the same time. She felt powerful and completely in control even as she was overwhelmed by the emotions coursing through her.

Jake, still in his British Lord costume, stands towards the back of the crowd that is watching the adult entertainment. Through most of the events he has been surreptitiously watching the crowd and the surroundings. When Ruby takes the stage and begins her dance his hands move to his pockets and he stands still, his attention having left the crowd. When the white robe falls from Ruby, his arms leave his pockets and become folded in front of him otherwise he is motionless. His face is still hidden by the mask.

Nanuet hears the crowds reaction and turns to the stage. He now sees Ruby has removed her robe and is now barely covered by multi colored scarves. He turns his head in shame, not knowing how to react. He sees the men leering and wonders what Jake must be thinking. He begins working his way closer to the stage, pushing apart the men where he has to. Minerva watches the reaction of the crowd as Ruby drops her robe and begins to remove her veils. She notices that Nanuet is moving toward the stage but continues to watch the crowd for anyone who is not mesmerized by the performance.

The scarves gradually disappear leaving more and more of Ruby’s still shimmering flesh exposed and only a few bits left to the imagination. Jake suddenly moves towards the stage, but has to push his way through the crowd that has moved closer towards the entertainer. Finally there are only a couple of veils left, covering Jake’s parts front and back and one over each breast. She looks for Jake in the crowd but can’t find him. She remembers his words, his statement of how he didn’t want to share her. Her full lips part in a smile and she continues her dance.

Back in 1880 when Promise City was founded, the first four streets planned out were Main Street running east to west intersected by Front, Allen and Fremont Streets running north to south. Sixteen building lots were plotted out and sold for Main Street businesses, four per block on each side of the Street, from Front to Fremont. Neil Cassidy had just began his sawmill and didn’t have enough lumber for all of those structures. That was when the brothers Travis and Jeminicah Calhoun arrived to establish the Gunsight Brickyard. Their father owned a large brickyard back in Ohio, and with them came a railroad boxcar full of ready-made bricks from their father’s factory, that the newly established Morand Cartage Company then brought overland from Tombstone.

In order to conserve on both time and money, most of the initial business owners opted to not have freestanding buildings but to instead construct single shared brick walls in between. Thus, the first twenty feet of the Lucky Lady’s eastern wall is also the western wall of Dick Hammer’s Jewelry and Watch Making shop. A similar shared wall layout was used on all of the single-story brick buildings on the south side of Main Street between Front and Allen Streets and then extending south onto Allen.

That was how Cowboy Gang member Lester Olivier was able to get within twenty feet of Ruby West. He simply climbed up a stepladder placed upon the main desk from inside of the Allen Street Law Office of Attorney Hamilton Fisk and climbed through the trapdoor to the roof.

From there he carefully walked north across the roofs of the Arizona Billiard Hall and Rio Grande Hotel and Café, being sure to travel slowly and evenly distributing his weight so that patrons below did not hear him. From there he had his only real obstacle, the three story Long Branch Saloon, but the rear wall had an eight-inch ledge for him to make his way across. Nobody on the second floor heard him along the wall, as the residents of those rooms were all outside at or near the main stage. He then was back to the flat roofs of the single-story Johnson’s Barber Shop and Baths and finally the unoccupied Deputy Sheriff’s Office.

Once at that corner of the building he positions himself in a comfortable spot on the roof. He then takes out his 45-caliber Smith and Wesson Schofield single-action revolver, advancing the empty chamber to one of the five containing the magical ammunition that Johnny Ringo had given him to use. Up until this point Olivier had done all of this without being seen, due primarily to the fact that he and his weapon were masked by magical invisibility.

Some sixty-feet away Katherine Kale, Sonoma Figueres and Conrad Booth are continuing their rounds on the dance floor. They have stayed towards the center of the floor, so that the Detect Invisibility Spell that Katherine was using would extend to either side of the Street. They had made their way down to the intersection of Main and Allen, before turning and heading back towards Front. Katherine reaches a point mid-way between Cook’s General Store on the north side and the Long Branch Saloon on the south side.

Ruby keeps dancing but slows her movements as she glides to the center of the stage. She turns her bare back to the crowd and looks over her shoulder and winks. She raises her arms over her head while she rocks her hips back and forth a couple of times, keeping the scarves just shy of revealing anything. Then in one smooth motion she pulls her arms away from her body, each hand holding a scarf that had previously covered a breast. The men in the crowd roar wildly and Ruby starts to turn slowly to face them with a smile.

Jake just manages to squeeze his way to the front of the crowd as Ruby turns. He tears off the wig and mask revealing his face a flushed dark red, with lips white and tight together and his brown eyes have none of their twinkle only a dark smoldering look.

Nanuet had already been making his way towards the stage, but quickened his pace when he heard the crowds reaction and then saw Ruby with her back turned and hands on the scarves covering her upper half. He bolts through the crowd as she begins to turn around. "What in Hades is he doing?" Minerva says under her breath as she watches Nanuet rush onto the stage. Katherine reaches a point mid-way between Cook’s General Store on the north side and the Long Branch Saloon on the south side. As Ruby begins to turn around an embarrassed Kate turns her heard to avert her eyes to her friend’s nudity.

Olivier extends his arm out and begins to take aim at the dancer as she lifts up the two veils that had been covering her top and the crowd erupts with a cheer. As she turns around he prepares himself to fire upon her at point-blank range.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 233, “Gunmen on the Roofs” , Sunday, April 2nd , 1882, 12:30 AM*

Ruby starts to turn slowly to face the crowd with a smile. To the extreme disappointment of almost all of the men in the crowd, they can see as Ruby turns that her long hair has been arranged now so that it is covering anything of interest, as even less can be seen with her hair blocking her than with the scarves on. She was about to curtsey and exit the stage when she notices an extremely red-faced Jake and as she motions for him to meet her at the side of the stage

Nanuet bolts through the crowd as she turns around and then jumps up onto the stage blocking the view of the leering men and tries to shove Ruby off towards the side of the stage. "Ruby what are you doing?" he exclaims! “I was dancing, what in Hades are you doing?” she asks in a peeved tone, covering her chest with her arms. "You call that dancing? Flashing everybody your chest like that?" Nanuet says before he realizes she purposely covered her breasts with her hair. He then comments, "Heh, now I see. Didn't make too many fans there did I?"

Meanwhile, Katherine had reached a point mid-way between Cook’s General Store on the north side and the Long Branch Saloon on the south side. She turns her head to avert her eyes from her friend’s nudity and since the man on the roof is now within the fifty-foot range of her spell she sees him taking aim at her friend from what for him will be considered point-blank range.

"Sonoma, the corner of the Deputy Sheriff's office, on the roof. Shooting at Ruby," she whispered urgently even as she pulled her pistol and the wand from her purse. All eyes were glued to Ruby, no one would see. She lifted the pistol, hiding the wand against it. She aimed the missile for the man's gun hand.

A large fist strike's Kate's hand from her right side, knocking it downward. She manages to still hold onto both the gun and the wand as the hand grabs onto her wrist. The man is between 280 and 300 pounds in weight and stands six-foot-four. The bearded man is dressed in a leather coat and vest and wool/cotton pants, with cowboy boots and a large cowboy hat. He reeks of the smell of cattle and grumbles in a Texas accent "Drop the gun woman."

Meanwhile, Sonoma has cast her scroll spell onto the roof. The man becomes temporarily visible and then drops down flat onto the roof before anybody else can see him. The crowd was focused upon the confrontation between the dancer and the western-attired Indian and fails to see him, with only Sonoma and Minerva getting a brief glimpse of him. Minerva indeed notices the man on the roof just as he crouches down. "Meirde she says and quickly makes her way toward the stage where Nanuet and Jake are.

Still covering her chest Ruby stomps off the steps without her robe. "What, you didn't trust me? And besides, I am a grown woman and in case you haven't noticed, I've done this before." "Look, I didn't know. You fooled me like you fooled all the rest of Promise City. Ruby I didn't know, I am sorry. I should have left earlier like I was going to. Now I messed up everything."
Nanuet says following her off the stage. "It's fine. Although all these men are going to think I was really going to show them something." Ruby glances around, "Where is Jake, he looked like something was wrong." She furrows her brows, "And where is Jane?" She looks around but doesn't see the petite priestess. She looks back at Nanuet, "Uh, I need something to wear." She heads back on stage a bit embarrassed to grab her robe.

Jake is still seething as he starts to walk towards the side of stage, changes his mind and starts to climb the stage to retrieve Ruby's discarded white covering. Minerva grabs Jake's arm. "Man on the roof!" He looks towards the Sheriff's roof top and sees nothing. He quickly looks around at the other roofs and crowd, scanning for guns or trouble while he unbuttons his waist coat and without being seen draws his short barrel Colt

"Nanuet get down!" Minerva hisses as she stands below the stage and continues scanning the roof. "Has anyone seen Katherine?" Ruby finds Jake looking a little ticked off retrieving her robe for her so she waits on the edge of the stage. He doesn't come immediately over, pausing mid stage. so she starts walking out. "What, are you getting stage fright?" she asks as she moves towards him. Jake flings the covering to Ruby and hisses, "Get down we have company."

"What?" Ruby looks around the empty stage and seeing no one gathers that Jake is being paranoid again. She holds the robe up to her chest as she starts walking to the edge of the stage again. As she walks she slides the robe back on. Once it's on she pulls her hair out from inside the robe and looks back to Jake. "What is your problem?"

Jake continues to scan for enemies. Nobody appears to be on the roofs in the area of the dance floor and he glances further down the street. He then spots a man lying on the roof of a building seventy-five feet away, on the flat one-story roof of the brick building between Wainwright's Store and Cassidy Lumber. The man has a rifle pointed at the main stage that he and Ruby are both now standing on.

For a moment Kate considered resisting, but there was no way she could break that grip. Very slowly she moved her fingers from the pistol, trying to keep the wand in her hand even as it fell to the ground. "Now, let go," she grated at him. Conrad had heard Kate alert Sonoma and saw her reach from the gun. He too had looked towards the roof and had not expected the man to charge forward. His immediate reaction was to step backwards from the charging behemoth of a man. The man then grabbed at Kate's wrist and was physically hurting her.

Something inside of Conrad snapped. This man was hurting Kate. While the man was distracted by Kate's releasing her gun, creating an even greater danger since that made the man now armed, Conrad acted. With a quick fluid motion he reached for the sword worn to the side of the costume and drew it, raising it high above his head and then lowering it towards the man's arm.

Earlier that day, following the failed book exchange where Deputy Martin was seriously injured, Conrad had come to the realization that the Cowboy Gang was a very real threat to Katherine. He needed to protect her at the ball but was unsure of exactly how. Furthermore, the costume that he had chosen had nowhere on it that a gun could be concealed. It then occurred to him that the costume included an ornamental sword.

Conrad visited the town's blacksmith, Henry Weller, and asked if he knew of anybody in town who might possess a real sword. Weller suggested Judge Lacey. Lacey indeed owned two, a cavalry saber and a traditional European longsword, both of which he had used during the Civil War. Conrad convinced Lacey to loan him the longsword and sheathe, and then had Weller spend the next hour sharpening the sword's edge to its fullest potential.

The brute now before Kate screams out in pain as his hand is cleanly severed half-way between the wrist and elbow as the sword slices through it. Kate stifled a scream as blood splattered over her arm and dress. Even so she reacted quickly and grabbed her pistol. She then looked around to see how much attention they had drawn. Nanuet hears the man whose hand Conrad has just cut off scream out in pain and pushes back Ruby and Jake to see what is going on as Jake dives at Ruby aiming to tackle her down to the ground and hollers, "Gunmen on the roofs!"

Nanuet hears the warnings from Minerva and Jake and drops flat to the ground. He immediately begins scanning the rooftops. While the man screaming and a handful of people seeing why created some level of disturbance, Jake's screaming "Gunmen on the roofs!" from the main stage has the effect of creating total pandemonium. People begin to run and scatter in all directions, most charging through the doors of whatever the nearest open building happens to be.

They fall off the stage with Jake landing on top of Ruby with an "Oof." "Why honey, if you wanted me that badly you could have said so!" Ruby jokes at a very bad time as she tries to push the two of them up. "Ooww." She then adds, "I didn't see anyone and I don't have a gun hidden under here." Jake wraps one arm around her gets her up and away from the stage towards the shadows of a porch. "One on the sherriff's roof and a rifle on the house next Cassidy's. There is likely more." He pushes her to crawl away from the stage and keeps his body between her and it.

A rifle fires, followed shortly thereafter by a second rifle shot and then a third. Nanuet deduces the direction of the first shot, looking west and sees the distant roof as the second and third shots are fired from the rifleman lying on it. Jake looks up at the stage sees the second and third bullets fly across the stage, nowhere near him or Ruby but twenty feet away, and out towards the dance floor. The shots cause people to scream as they scurry about in all directions.

Ruby, Jake and Nanuet now see the bloody body of the Greek Arch-Bishop lying face down on the dance floor, apparently the targeted recipient of the rifleman as there are two blood stains on his back where bullets apparently struck. Nanuet stays low and tries to stay behind cover as he makes his way over to the priest. He tries to drag him behind the closest cover before checking him over. Nanuet is able to get the priest closer to the stage where it makes an effective wall to block the shooter on the other side. The Priest is still alive despite the two bullet wounds. One bullet entered below his shoulder and exited out the front. The other entered the center back closer to the lungs and is still inside. Minerva notices Nanuet beside the Greek/Roman priest.

"Meirda! Baby what in Hades is going on?? Why can't these bastards leave us alone??" Ruby crawls in the direction that Jake pushes her. She sees the priest, "They shot the priest too? Maybe we should check on him?" Then she watches as the Indian pulls him to safety. "Good, Nanuet's got him." Jake stays very close but pushes her butt and says, "Come on keep going."

Her emotions are still high from the dance but the feelings of love were quickly turning into feelings of hate. "What are we going to do?" she whispers back to him as she crawls. "I need a weapon." As they crawl people are running all over the place and they try not to get trampled. "Where are all the freaking heroes around here?" She looks back at Jake, "Besides you that is, you're mine."

Crouching low Minerva makes her way over to Nanuet and the Bishop. "Is he alive? Your Excellency can you speak? Nanuet we must heal him and get him to safety. How serious is it?" She draws her pistol out from under her gown and continues to scan the area. The Priest in no longer conscious. The shoulder wound does not appear to be fatal but the other one is very serious. Nanuet replies, "He is alive, but unconscious. I have the necklace under my shirt."

Nanuet quickly pulls out the necklace. "Minerva please help me, we should do this together and call on both of our gods." They use a lesser stone, but one of the speckled ones so they can heal the priest together. The bleeding stops and the wound looks better although the bullet remains inside of him.

The dance floor is now totally cleared except for Nanuet and Minerva over by the priest, and the screaming and crying man in the center holding the stump where his hand and lower arm were. Most people have run elsewhere. Deputy Rodriguez had carefully made his way down the street to where the rifleman had been. Deputy Barker had run upstairs at the Long Branch and climbed the pull-ladder up to the third floor roof in order to scan all of the other rooftops. Mr. Austin and Louise had helped Conrad get Kate back to the El Parador.

Chester shields Clarisse from the maddening rush of people. He pushes his way through the crowd, almost carrying her. They make their way to the Gay Lady. Chester says to Clarisse, "Stay here. I have to see what's going on. I'll be back to get you. I love you." She clutches his arm. "I love you too. Don't do anything foolish." Chester tears the eye-patch off. "I'll be as careful as I always am." He pins his badge on his shirt, draws his pistol, and rushes back outside. He tells the fleeing people to go home. He goes over to the crying man on the dance floor. "What happened? Who was shooting?" Seeing the bloody stump, Chester pulls the sash from his waist and ties it around the wrist in a makeshift tourniquet.

When Minerva and Nanuet look up they see that Doctor James Eaton is beside them, along with two of his Vigilance Committee companion. He kneels down and examines the wound. He looks at Nanuet and Minerva and says, "Thank you. You got to him in time. But he still has a bullet in him. He should be able to now survive being moved." He looks up at Zeb Cook and Derik Avery and says "Help me get this man to my office, I need to operate." As Doc Eaton is busy operating on the Priest, Deputy Eduardo Rodriguez comes up to Chester and says that he will take the man with the amputated hand to Thomas Valdez for healing. After the surgeon took the priest away Nanuet gets up and just wanders away aimlessly. His face is expressionless and his eyes are a blank stare

Back at the El Parador, Kate stared at her reddened wrist as she was firmly set in a chair and poured a large brandy . Her hands shook as she lifted the glass and took a sip. "Are the others alright? They weren't really after us, were they? Only to keep us out of the way, they wanted the Priests." She looked at the spattered blood up and down her arm, then touched her face and found the wetness there too. "Could I get something to wash this off, please?"

Mr. Austin says, "Probably. They shot that senior priest and they may have believed that Ruby was actually that Aphrodite Priestess given the comments that she with her dance." Dorita brings over a wet compress to wipe off Kate's clothes while Austin discreetly casts a Clean Cantrip to remove the blood. "Thank you," Kate said, giving Dorita a warm glance. "Perhaps it's a good thing the other priests weren't there. Is someone helping the Arch-Bishop? Is he alive?"

Kate looked at Conrad who was sitting next to her. "I'm alright. You made sure of that." She took another sip of the brandy. "I feel I should be out there helping." He replies, "You did fine, you've helped enough. According to Sonoma you probably saved Ruby's life. I think I need some of that brandy myself."

"I think we could all use some, except Louise. She doesn't drink, you know," she said, slipping her arm around Louise's waist to hug her. "I guess I got to see your swordplay after all," Kate said to Conrad. "Where in the world did you get that sword?"

Conrad replies, "It belongs to Judge Lacey. The incident with the books earlier, when Chester got hurt, made me realize that I needed to be able to protect you tonight. The costume didn't really have any place for a gun to be concealed, but it had an ornamental sword. I was able to convince Lacey to let me have a real one instead. The real thanks however goes to our blacksmith Henry Weller for turning it into the sharpest blade in the county." "And here I thought it was my job to protect you," Kate said with a warm look that would have been better saved for a private moment. "You have changed, Conrad."

Conrad replies, "Due to you my dear. I believe that somebody told you long ago that you have a transformational effect on people." Then with a mischievous grin he says "If you don't believe me ask your friend Mr. Austin, he appears to have transformed completely in just a few hours." She laughed and finished the brandy. "While this helps, I think the best thing is sleep. We haven't heard back from the trackers yet, but if I wait up all night I will be useless tomorrow. Louise, you can stay with me tonight. I'll walk Conrad out and then I'll be up. Do you need me for anything more, Mr. Austin?" He replies that he does not.

Finding her teacher did not need her, Kate walked out onto the porch of the El Parador with Conrad. "Thank you for the evening. The costume, the dancing... I felt safe with you even before you proved it was justified. Despite everything else, I think I will sleep well tonight." He kisses her hand and then turns in for the night.

Jake contemplates going after the man on the roof across the street but instead just watches carefully with his gun out until it seems like the crisis has passed and the others carry the priest away. He stows his gun away under his waist coat and helps Ruby stand. As he walks over to retrieve the wig from his costume he says to her, "I came up closer to the stage because I couldn't hear your singing." "Singing?" Ruby furrows her brows together. "Oh I get it, you're mad. Well what are you mad about Jacob Cook?" Ruby eyebrow is raised as she leans up against the now deserted stage.

Jake shakes the dust out of the costume wig and looks up at Ruby. "My girl told me to rest assured, she won't dance, only sing. And if I was there, she'll only be singing to me." Ruby crosses her arms across her chest. "And my man told me to do what I thought was right and to not show anything that wouldn't be hidden by a skimpy dance hall dress." Ruby looks Jake in the eyes as he dusts himself off and her face softens. "I ASKED you what I should do. You didn't tell me not to dance. You didn't ask me not to dance."

Jake steps very close to her and looks her in the eyes. He says in a quiet yet emotional voice, "I did not want you to do this thing, but it was not my choice to make. It was your choice to make. I didn't tell you what to do, I only told you how I felt." He puts his hand to his chin in a familiar gesture but only stokes it once when his hand discovers that his beard is missing. "You want to know why I am angry? You assured me of your own free will that you would not dance and then made me stand there and watch you dance with a great smile upon your face. This was not a lark or a weak moment Ruby, you planned this."

Jake looks down at his feet for a moment before looking back to her. He touches her lips with his index finger. "It is better not to ask me what I want and then give assurances if you intend to disregard them like you would a plump beggar." Jake sighs. "I'm feeling like a jackass and I need to get out of this getup." He turns and walks towards the Lucky Lady.

Ruby stays where she is, pondering. When she looks up Jake is walking away from her so she picks up the white robe so it doesn’t drag and runs to catch up. “I did say I wouldn’t dance, that’s true.” She grabs his arm, forcing him to stop walking. “But I really didn’t know you didn’t want me to. Dance that is. You never just tell me how you feel. You say things but then they mean something different than I thought they meant, I don’t understand what you tell me.”

She turns Jake so they are looking at each other again. “Dancing is what I’ve done for so long, I just don’t see anything wrong with it.” She looks away from his gaze and down to her feet. “Besides, I did it for you anyway. For us.” "You did this for me?" Jake's eyes narrow again. "How do you reconcile that after you asked me about it and then told me you wouldn't? You did feel all the attention from the crowd though didn't you? All the desire rushing in? Did you bask in the glory? Was it exhilarating? Is Aphrodite sated now? Of course next time more will be needed. Each time it will take more to satisfy. What will more be like?"

Jake's voice now becomes monotone bereft of emotion. "I'm sure with all that attention and raw emotion focused on you it would be easy to miss a man in the crowd who did not have the same feelings. I'm sure the hurt and betrayal were washed away by the flood of hunger and lust." Jake puts his hands on his face and rubs his eyes. A heavy sigh escapes his lips. "Look," he removes his hands from his face and his eyes have lost the hard anger in them, "I thought I said plainly how I felt. I can try to do better however I don't want to tell you what to do. I will not strangle that which I love. Part of what draws me to you is the free spirit and fire that lives within you. I don't own you. I don't want a puppet." He sighs again. "Do what you will, but give me no more empty assurances."

Ruby stands in front of Jake, wide eyed and helpless. Then her face drops and tears start welling in her eyes. “I’m sorry, baby, I’m really really sorry, I didn’t mean to hurt you or betray you…I just…I thought if I didn't show.. you know... if I didn't show what you said not to show it would be ok..." She goes to reach for Jake but pulls her hand back before she touches him. "If I don’t do what she wants then she will take you away from me… and I can’t live without you… I only want to make you happy.”

The tears are streaming down Ruby’s face even though she isn’t crying. Embarrassed, she wipes at the wet trail on her face before turning and running back to the Lucky Lady. She pushes her way blindly through the crowd and runs up the stairs. She throws herself on the floor next to the bed and sobs with her head down. Motionless, Jake watches her run to the saloon. He continues to stand in the street for a minute before he turns his gaze to the town around him. He looks at the buildings and the few residents of Promise City that are on the street as if contemplating them for the first time. He shrugs and walks slowly back to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 234, “Making Up” , Sunday, April 2nd , 1882, 12:30 AM *

The own named Luna finds Minerva.    She has a note in one of her claws that the Priest named Trius has written out.  It reads: "Currently one mile from town.  Ran into more Cowboys so am waiting until they are gone to move on.   We followed those with the books to a cave four miles from town.   Maska indicates that it is the same cave where she, Nanuet and Cook had tracked the outlaws to a few months back.  Costas and Qualtaqa have stayed to watch the cave.  See you soon." Nanuet continues to wander, muttering to himself. He does notice Minerva receive something from Luna but says nothing, 

Minerva studies the note carefully before looking for Nanuet. "Mi amor, we must go tonight and finish what we started." Nanuet looks at Minerva, obviously confused. "I uh, I really messed things up tonight. Maybe I should just stay here." "Nonsense," Minerva replies, kissing Nanuet's cheek. "You saved the life of the Priest. Now come on, let's go find Katherine. Read this on the way." She hands the note to Nanuet and they carefully make their way to the El Parador while she explains what the note says. As Minerva tells Nanuet he gets madder and madder. "Yes, we need to end this tonight." 

Deputy Rodriguez arrives at the church with the wounded man. Father Valdez uses a healing spell to seal over the stump and then gives the man an elixir for the pain, which also lowers the man's inhibitions.   Rodriguez questions him, finding that he is John Bell, one of Johnny Ringo's associates and a close friend of Rudy Foote and Alabama McNally.   He says that he was one of three Cowboys assigned to the festival.   The other two, Lester Olivier and George Otis Grosvenor, had invisibly taken up positions upon the roofs of the Deputy Sheriff's Office and Lester's Funeral Parlor.   

Bell's job was to mingle into the crowds and then help to do what he could during the confusion following their shots so that all three men could escape.  They were supposed to leave town on the eastbound road where another of the Gang's members would then meet them.   He indicates that the shooters instructions from Ringo were to kill as many of the Greek/Roman Priests and Priestesses as they could.     

Olivier's primary target was to be the Aphrodite Priestess who was planning to lead a worship service following her arousing veil dance.   Grosvenor's primary target was the Arch-Bishop, who the man was personally familiar with from his time back in Philadelphia. Once Bell has told what he knows Rodriguez has Valdez give the man an elixir to make him sleep for the next eight hours.  The two men carry him unseen over to the town jail where he is locked in cell.   Eduardo then heads off to pass on this information to Helen and Chester. 

Jake arrives at the Lucky Lady and waves to Niles and Henry who are both still busy serving up liquor.  They look like they can use some help, but he is not in the mood.  He continues his slow pace up the stairs. He enters the room and closes the door behind him.  He looks down at Ruby who is on the floor in tears, but he does not speak.  He moves to the far corner of the room and sets about disassembling his costume and leaving it in a pile. 

As the tears fall off her face they mix with the costume glitter, forming sparkling white drops that land with heavy plops on her arms. Ruby watches them fall almost mesmerized as her arms grow wetter. She hears her door open and quickly wipes away the tears. Be brave Ruby, don’t be weak. She stands slowly from her spot on the floor. Trying to hold her head high she walks over to the closet near where Jake is and blindly chooses a gown. She carries it over to the mirror, where she lets drop the dirty white robe and the remaining scarves. She dresses slowly although she isn’t really paying attention to what she is doing. She straightens her hair and notices that most of her glittery mask is still intact. 

She stares at herself in the mirror for a few moments and without breaking her stare at herself she says, “You’re right. I did feel the attention from the crowd. And the desire. And I felt powerful and like I was doing something worthwhile. And I enjoyed it." She pauses for a long moment before continuing softly, "But only because I thought I was doing it for you.” She finally turns her head to look at him, a sad smile on her face. “I guess I can’t change who I am. So now I’m going to go downstairs and get so drunk I don’t remember my name. And hope you’ll be here tomorrow.” She looks back at herself in the mirror, pretending to adjust her dress when really it is just to avoid looking into Jake’s eyes and seeing nothing there. 

"I told you before woman, I don't waste time with hope."  Jake has most of his costume off and seemed particularly relieved to get out of the shoes.  "I'm either going to do something or I am not. Pretty damn selfish of you,"  Jake is looking at her face in the mirror while standing in his undershorts and shirt.  "Going to have a drink and not even inviting me.  Good thing I am a resiliant kind of guy.  Somebody else might think that you were trying to ditch them.  Those little subtleties can get lost on me."  He takes his two pistols out of the gunbelt he had hidden under his costume and then slides them into their accustomed holsters that are hanging on his bed post.  He puts his hands on his hips, "Well?  I am not going to waste my time getting dressed if I am not invited." 

Ruby turns to face Jake and says with no humor, "You're always welcome with me. But I thought you were really mad at me." She tries to keep her eyes on him but can't, they keep drifting to the floor. "So you made me angry.  I doubt it will be the last time.  Next time it is as likely that I'll make you angrier than a nest of wasps whacked with a stick.  You are the only one talking about leaving, Ruby West."   

Jake is still standing with his hands on his hips.  "I didn't want you to dance, but I was not angry just because you danced.  I told you, don't give me assurances and then disregard them.  That's done now.  You believe what you like about the goddess.  I am here because this is where I want to be, no more, no less.  I give the deities their due, I'm not looking for their ire nor dependant on their largess.  Silver Jake Cook is not a puppet on a string."  He reaches down and picks up some trousers and starts to pull them on.  "You said you are sorry, that is good enough for me.  I could use a drink myself.  For all the turmoil you caused me today, you're buying." 

"I am sorry, really sorry and if I could take it back I would." Ruby takes a few steps towards Jake, stopping very close in front of him. She looks like she is going to say something but stops, a couple of times. Finally she looks up into his eyes, her green eyes red and puffy. "You don't think the goddess has anything to do with you figuring out you love me?" 

He replies, "Anything?  I'm not a damn fool to deny that the gods might have their hands in nudging us this way or that.  Maybe she helped me figure it out.  Maybe she tried to keep me from figuring it out until she wanted me to.  How would I really know?  I do know that Mr. Cook is madly in love with Miss West.  I do know that it is not a glamour nor a dream, not a passing fancy nor wishful thinking.  I do know that it is stronger than one disappointing evening."   Suddenly Jake grins a little and a twinkle returns to his eyes, "Old Caleb White, he once told me when the gods wish to punish us, they answer our prayers." 

Ruby seems reassured at Jake's words, and a slight rosey color comes to her cheeks. "Madly, huh?" A smile slowly forms on her lips. "That's what I told Red when I danced with him. That you figured out you were madly in love with me." Ruby finishes the distance, keeping only inches between them. She grabs a hold of his belt buckle and tugs on it. She continues softly, without looking up, "The prayers I didn't even know I was praying were answered when you came along. I'm just... just..." Her voice drops even lower, "Really scared you will leave me, I'll do something stupid and you will. Or I won't do something right and you will, leave me, and I'll be alone again." 

 "We can spend all our effort worrying about it not working, or all our effort making it work.  I'm a pitiful worrier."  He pushes up a little on her chin.  "You have beautiful eyes, why do you make me work so hard to see them?  I have heard it said that life is one fool thing after another.  As far as I can tell love is two fool things after each other."  With a gentle smile and his eyes gazing into hers, Jake says, "I will do the best I can to make sure you are in the bed with me each night and still there with me in the morning." 

Ruby gazes back at Jake, her heart lifting. She releases one hand from his belt and runs her fingers softly over his lips. "You make me so crazy, I‘ve never acted like such a fool before." She kisses him lightly on his warm lips. "I'll try to stop worrying, I will." She kisses him again, this time wrapping her arms around his neck and holding him close. Some time goes by before Ruby pulls her face by slightly, "You still want that drink?" 

Oh, you think a couple of enticing kisses can get you out of buying the drinks?"  Jake puts on his fake British accent, "I hardly think so."  He continues to keep his arms wrapped around her.  "Naturally it is up to you where you acquire those drinks, they don't need to come from down stairs.  Now that I think about it, I really didn't have to get dressed after all did I?" 

"A couple of kisses doesn't do it, huh? I must be slipping." Ruby runs her fingers over Jake's smooth face. "You look so young..." she continues to stare at his features. Then she smiles, "I kinda liked that bossy Lord thing you had going on. Maybe I'll make you put the suit back on!" She pulls Jake over to their side table, picking up the bottle with the bourbon. They both take a couple of large swigs before Ruby pulls Jake over to the bed. Another round of swigs is had before she pulls him down on top of her. "I thought your lordship was going to bed the young lady who satisfied his whims tonight..." 

He replies, "Yes, that wild thing from the dance floor.  I do believe she will be just the thing his lordship needs tonight......." Ruby giggles as they roll around on the bed. Between kisses and clothes throwing she says breathlessly, "I want to... I want to get out of town. Can we go?" "Get me wound up and then run off?"  He laughs Ruby kisses Jake passionately. "No, we take care of the wound up problem. We thank Aphrodite the right way..." She kisses him again. 

At the Marshal’s Office Helen and Chester are comparing notes when Eduardo comes in. Chester say to him, "Is that guy going to live? It looked like someone cut his hand off with something sharp." Eduardo says, "He told me some guy dressed like Hamlet drew a sword and cut it off. But that's not the interesting part. Turns out he was in cahoots with the shooters on the rooftops. His name's John Bell and he was supposed to cover the escape of the three of them. The shooters were supposed to kill as many of the priests and priestesses as possible, but the main targets were the Arch-Bishop and a local priestess of Aphrodite. 

Once that was done, they were going to leave by the eastbound road. During the chaos, Bell grabs Mrs. Kale's arm and then 'Hamlet' attacks him. I haven't been by Doc Eaton's office, so I don't know how the Arch-Bishop is faring." Chester says, "I think I have an idea who our swordsman is. I hate to have to bring him in. He was probably protecting Kate. Thanks, Eduardo." After Chester meets with the other deputies, he sends them home. There was no sign of the cowboys on the rooftops and Bell was safely locked up. He makes his way back to the Gay Lady to walk Clarisse home. Then he walks back to the Lucky Lady. 

Minerva and Nanuet head in the direction of the El Parador and see Katherine about to turn in for the night. "Miss Katherine, wait!" Nanuet calls out. "We have a problem." He hands Kate the note. Kate sat down on the porch for a few minutes, breathing the cool night air.  Just as she was going back in, Nanuet and Minerva came down the street toward her.  "What happened?  Is the Arch-Bishop alright?  Everyone else?" "He is," Nanuet replies. "Minerva and I called on the power of our gods and healed his wounds. They were serious. Jake was protecting Ruby the last I saw. Chester was doing law-man stuff. I think everyone is alright." 

She took the note Nanuet offered and read it.  "I don't know if I'd call it a problem.  It's what we had planned, really.  You want to take care of it tonight?" "Of course," Minerva replies, "We can't leave it until tomorrow they may be gone by then." Kate replies, "And they may not be expecting it tonight.  They will need rest just as we should.  I was about to go to bed, but I guess that's changed.” Nanuet states, But that is the plan we decided all along Minerva.  To track them and then wait for tomorrow.  Why change it now? 

Kate states, “Come inside for a minute, let's talk to Mr. Austin." They stepped inside and Kate showed the note to her teacher.  "I just thought you'd want to know." "What did you have in mind?" he asks. Kate replies, "Nanuet and Miss Florencia want to go tonight.  I'm not sure if they would be surprised if we came now, or if they will have extra eyes out waiting for the law to come after them.  Miss Florencia thinks they may move on if we wait.  We'd have the help of the two priests and Qualtaqa, but I imagine we'd still have them tomorrow.  It's unfortunate we've already used all our stealthy skills today. I'd like to go, but I'm not sure I'm up to another row with Ruby about it.  And I'm not even sure she's wrong." 

Gonzales suggests that they maybe split the difference as it is only four miles away and dawn won't be for another six hours-and-a-half hours.  They could rest and still arrive while the Cowboys are sleeping. Kate says, "And that would give them just enough time to think the law isn't coming.  It sounds good to me, and I could really use some sleep.  If Nanuet and Miss Florencia agree?  Someone will have to tell Jake and Ruby.  We can meet here at oh, 4:00 A.M.?" 

Gonzales instructs Dorita to go get a specific tea.   He says, "Take this before going to bed and for whatever amount of sleep you get your bodies will act and feel as though it was twice that amount." Nanuet states, “I only need a few hours, so I am fine.  I agree that we should wait.  We never did say what we were going to do after we tracked them.  It would be crazy to go now tired and unprepared. 

Kate says, "We are agreed then.  Four AM, here.  We humans will be fine with Dorita's tea and a nap.  Like a new day for us.  If you would both let Jake and Ruby know, I know you have to go back to the Lady anyway Nanuet, yes?  I'm going to get myself to bed." Nanuet says, "Well I guess I should head back to the Lady, at least to tell Jake and Ruby the plan. Minerva should I walk you back to the Comstock house?  Should I take some tea for them also?" Kate states, 
"Yes, take some, we should all be well rested." Minerva takes his hand. "I will go with you to tell Senor Jake and Ruby." 

After Dorita brought out her teas, Kate packed them up with Nanuet and sent them on their way.  She asked her teacher if he had any more tricks up his sleeve for them before she turned in. Once upstairs in her room, she saw Ginnie already changed back to her own face and curled up on her cot.  She was not asleep of course, but she would be before long.  It only took Kate a few minutes to settle herself, then she drank the tea and slept for a few hours. 

Nanuet squeezed Minerva's hand slightly as she held it.  "Let's go." Nanuet takes the package from Kate and heads to the Lucky Lady with Minerva.  Minerva goes into the kitchen and stokes the fire in the stove. She adds a couple of logs and puts the kettle o to boil.  She rummages through the cupboards and puts together a late night snack of cheese and bread while she waits for the others to return. Chester hears the fuss in the kitchen. He unholsters his Remington and creeps downstairs. He gets behind the bar. "Who's in the kitchen?" 

"Senor Chester? " It is Minerva. I am in the kitchen. por favor. I need to speak to you." Chester comes into the kitchen and Chester uncocks his revolver asking, "What are you doing up at this hour?" 

Minerva hands him the plate of cheese. " Bring this out to the table in the other room. Senor Jake and Ruby and Nanuet should be in soon." She takes the kettle off of the stove and follows him into the other room.  After placing everything on the table she hands him the note. "Luna delivered this to me ." Chester reads it and says, So you want to go out there now? I guess there's no time like the present. What's the tea for?" Minerva says, "Dorita gave this to us. It'll allow a person to be rested with less sleep than normal." 

Nanuet wastes no time and heads right upstairs.  "Can you put some water on for the tea Minerva.  I will go get them." Nanuet continues up the stairs to Jake and Ruby's door.  Normally he would listen first, but this time he just knocked loudly. "Jake?  Ruby?  I need to talk to you for a minute." he says in a loud but tired voice. 

Jake groans, "Nanuet, can't it wait until morning?" Nanuet replies, "It is about the morning.  I need to speak with you now, I don't care what you are doing this is more important.  You can do that any time you want." Jake growls, "That's easy for you to say."  He gets up off the bed and opens the door.  "Actually that would be easier for me to say.  What is so darned important Indian?" 

Nanuet states, "It is not easy for me to say because I have not lain with a woman in a long time.  Listen I don't need an attitude from you white man.  We are going to go to the caves where the Cowboys are hiding out at dawn.  You can come with us if you want."  Nanuet shoves the package into Jake's arms.  "This tea will help you to gain double the rest from the short sleep you would get were you to join us.  I asked Minerva to put some water on for you.  Sorry to disturb you.  I will be leaving now." Nanuet turns around abruptly and begins walking away. 

Jake exclaims, "Hey, what's wrong with you?  You'd probably have scalped me by now if I interrupted you and the Senorita.  We are going out tonight?  Errr, tomorrow early?" Nanuet stops but doesn't turn around.   "Yes, I probably would have.  We are meeting at 4:00 AM at the El Parador.  Should I expect you there?" “You make it sound like I have let you down before."  Jake says quietly.  "I'll be there Nanuet." This time Nanuet does turn around. The Indian says, "No, you have never let me down.  I didn't mean that, I just didn't enjoy the reception I got at your door.  I just thought this was more important. 

Ruby yells out, "Jacob Alistair Cook get back in here and take care of your business!" Nanuet says, “Go, enjoy some time with your woman.  Apologize to Ruby for me.  I am leaving now.  I will see you in a few hours.  Sleep fast." Jake comes back in the room and relates the conversation he just had with Nanuet.  "How'd you like some tea instead?" he offers weakly. "Tea? I don't want tea...I want..." her voice trails off as she sees Jake's face. "Fine. Tea." She climbs out of bed and puts Jake's shirt on. "Let's go drink tea before we might die." She heads for the door. 

Nanuet comes back downstairs to see Chester talking with Minerva.  "Ahh food.  That is a great idea!" Nanuet says as his stomach rumbles.  "Jake and Ruby won't be joining us, they are err, umm, busy." Nanuet sits down and begins eating slowly, minding his manners. "What do you mean, they are NOT coming down." Minerva says narrowing her eyes. "They can do THAT anytime." she says taking a seat.  She pushes the plate of food toward Chester. "Por Favor Senor, Eat. I will explain while you do so. Perhaps they will come down shortly." Minerva explains about the tea and that they are to leave at 4:00 AM 

Ruby and Jake do soon join them. Once downstairs and enjoying some tea, Jake asks "Are we riding out?  Do we know anything about what we are up against?" Chester explains, "We caught one of the cowboys, John Bell. Eduardo told me that Bell spilled the beans about the plan. He was on the dance floor to cover an escape. There were two shooters on the rooftops. The main targets were the Arch-Bishop and a local priestess of Aphrodite who was supposed to be on stage at midnight. Bell grabs Kate and Conrad Booth chops his hand off. That's how we caught Bell." Ruby shrugs, "I guess they think that's me then, since I was on stage at midnight dancing. Another fun and exciting reason for them to shoot me." 

Nanuet states, "I would imagine that we are riding out, but other than that I don't think we have much of a plan.  Just trap them in them caves where we you and I went a few months back and try and see if we can end this." Minerva suggests, "Perhaps we could remove the magic from the area as well. Nanuet has a powder. Maybe we could place it at the cave opening?" 

Ruby exclaims, "This time the plan is don't let any of those bastards get away." Ruby drinks her tea with a scowl. Jake replies, "Fine, I'm tired of complicated plans.  Especially my own.  I'll meet you at the El Parador."   Nanuet says, "I like that plan Miss Ruby.  You all have a good night. 
When Ruby is ready Jake follows her up the stairs. 

Nanuet says,  Minerva, you need to rest.  I can bring you back to the Comstock House or you can come to the grove with me and take your rest there.  I am going to change out of these clothes and get my things." Nanuet gets up from the table, taking some food with him when him when he leaves for his room.  He heads to his room and changes his clothes back to his usual vest and buckskin pants.  He gathers all of his weapons and the magic powder from Kajika then returns downstairs. "So, have you decided?" 


Minerva drinks her tea and yawns. "Mi amor, I would like to go back to the grove with you. It will be simpler than sneaking out of the house at 4:00 AM. Bea has keen hearing and an eagle eye and would surely insist on an explanation. I will sneak in now instead and get some clothing for tomorrow. I would sleep better in your arms mi amor" Minerva says and puts her arm around him.  The two head for the Comstock house and Minerva sneaks up the stairs. She quickly puts her clothing and weapons in a pile. She sneaks back down the stairs and makes her way to the grove with Nanuet. He places a  blanket down for her and holds her as she drifts off to sleep. "I love you Nanuet" she mumbles before the tea and the events of the day overtake her.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 235, “To the Outlaws Cave”, Sunday, April 2nd , 1882, 4:00 AM * 

After getting some unwanted sleep Ruby gets out of bed feeling amazingly rested. She puts her leathers on, using her gun belt for her gun. She puts her scroll down her bodice along with her new set of tools. She brings the usual guns, ammo, dynamite in her backpack, plus all the potions and the magic dagger.   Lastly she slings a rifle and the fire rod over her shoulder. "Let's go," she says glumly, knowing there is still a bullet out there with her name on it.    

Jake dresses and loads up all his weapons as usual, plus buttons his duster up tight.  He loads extra ammo and dynamite in his saddle bags.  On the way out he sees a bundle left for him by Emery Shaw.  Ruby tells him that Mr. Shaw left it for him.  Jake just gives a low whistle.    Jake and Ruby arrive bright and way too early at the El Parador.

Kate opened the door to the closed saloon for Jake and Ruby when they arrived.  "Sorry about the early morning," she said quietly.  "We can have Luna lead us to the Priest and get more details from him, then move.  I'd love for this to be over by sunup.  I took the time to get the horses ready, we can go as soon as everyone's here."  Ruby wasn't going to bother to argue with Kate. If she had that little disregard for herself, even after she promised she would stay away, well, Ruby was going to start worrying more about herself and less about Kate.   Ruby goes out to her horse, waiting for the others to show up. She looks him in the eye as she pets him softly. She whispers something in his ear before hopping up on the shiny black stallion.    

Maska had joined Nanuet at around 2:00 AM, curing up in her familiar spot alongside him.  Nanuet and Minerva meet up with everyone else after a restful few hours.   Chester is riding Lookout when the group meets at the El Parador. He carries his rifle and revolver. He also has strapped his saber to the saddle. When Kate asked about it, he says, "It worked for Conrad, didn't it?"   He rides close to Kate. "In a low voice, he says, "Kate? Seriously, did Conrad cut off someone's hand today? There's a cowboy with a stump at the end of his arm locked in the town jail."

For the first time Kate looked at Chester with doubt in her eyes.  "You're not going to arrest him for that, are you?  I had seen the man on the Sheriff's roof and was pulling my revolver.  The man grabbed me and demanded I drop the weapon.  There was no doubt he was with the gang, and if he got my gun he would be armed as well."   Chester looks straight ahead. "I don't know if I'm going to arrest him. Bell told Eduardo that someone dressed as Hamlet cut his hand off. I'm not sure if Helen or Eduardo saw Conrad at the ball. But Judge Isby is going to notice a missing hand. If Bell was reaching for a gun, Conrad can claim self-defense."  Kate states, "It could easily be said he was reaching for my gun."

The priest Trius speaks briefly with those before they head out.   He says that the wolf detected fifteen distinctly different fresh human scents around the cave, but that one belonged to the man now in jail and two belonged to the men riding the wagon, which did not go to the caves, staying on the road to Galeyville. 

He explains how while the wagon was going through the winding and steep hills around six miles away, other members of the gang positioned on overhanging cliffs used hooks and nets to grab and lift the books from the wagon.  That way anybody tracking the wagon from behind would not have known the books had left and would have continued to follow the wagon.   Without Luna's help they would have been fooled themselves, as Maska alerted them to guards in the first of those hills that prevented them from following the wagon closer while the books were taken. 

He says that he is now needed over at the doctor's office helping see to his badly wounded senior priest friend, and that when they reach the caves Costas should be sent back as well to help the Arch-Bishop.  "Fifteen huh?" Ruby tries not to do that math in her head.   Kate says, "We will do that.  You have both done more than enough to help us.  Thank you.  I hope the Arch-Bishop recovers quickly."

Jake loads up his horse and is ready to leave.  "Lead on."   As they all ride out Ruby warns them, "You need to be out of the way for this," she pulls upon the rod, "To work without getting toasted. So if I say get out of the way, get out of the way, ok? I can get a group of them at once and from far away too.""

Kate says, "I'm sure you all understand I'm going to have to stay as far back as I can.  To the point of staying out in Qualtaqa's hiding place if need be.  There's only so much risk I can take, although it seems I was in just as much danger here.   Nanuet, if you'll ask Maska to show us the way?"   Nanuet states, "That should be good if we can get them to come out the opening of that cave."   Nanuet gets Maska to lead and lets her get as far ahead as she can and still be in his dark vision. Minerva follows alongside Nanuet. She has her rife by her side and is quiet and alert. Luna flies ahead to lead the way.

Jake lets his horse follow Ruby's for a while he works with the Swiss rifle in the dark until he is more familiar with its operation that way.      They continue on, looking for the priest and centaur.   They follow the road for a mile and then veer off before the long sloping mountain that Ruby and Jake had once ridden a horseless stagecoach down.   They circumnavigate around the to the northeastern end of the two-mile long mountain.   Jake and Nanuet remember that near the northeast corner surrounded by almost shear 200 foot high cliffs above it is a cave mouth.     
Maska leads them not to the cave but behind a smaller jagged hill to the northwest of that location.   They climb the rocky hill until they reach the summit, located four-tenths of a mile away from the cave mouth and at an elevation of seventy-five feet higher up.    As they round the bend they find themselves facing the centaur Qualtaqa.  He gestures for them to come forward and explains where the back of the invisible two-man tent is, from which you can see the cave mouth without risk of being seen yourself.   He says that Costas is in the tent continuing to watch the goings on at the cave.   Kate explained about what happened to the Arch-Bishop, and that Costas was needed back in Promise City.  "Let's go down there and get a look at what's going on, and an update from Costas before he goes.   Jake is right, let's leave the horses here."

Qualtaqa says, "Costas has the current watch so would be able to tell you the present situation.   There have been two men guarding the cave mouth at all times.  They foolishly keep conversing with empty air, giving away the fact that there is at least one invisible person there as well."

"I guess it would be on foot from here."  Jake unloads his weapons muttering, "I feel like a blasted army."  He also takes the saddle bag with dynamite in it.    Nanuet asks, "Has anyone stirred from the caves yet or do they have any kind of watch?  Ruby what is the range on that thing?  Could you hit that cave mouth from here?"   She replies, "Yes I could. I practiced with it, I can hit about a mile away with a good shot. But would good would that do right now? Can anyone see invisible things? Because they might come running out like that and we wouldn't know."  

Kate says, "I can do something to change that.  And then I could stay in the tent and watch for anyone trying to escape out the front."  Ruby comments, "Nanuet, don't you have powder? After we get in there use it outside the cave mouth and as they run out they will become visible."   Nanuet says, "Yes, I have powder but it is tricky to use and even trickier with guards out front.  It must be spread on the ground and made and kept moist."

Jake says, "If we clear the cave mouth with that thing you carry we lose surprise.  On the other hand, if we use guns to clear the cave mouth we don't have surprise either.  I might be able to take one out silently, but the others would raise the alarm and I don't know what in Hades we do about a least one more invisible cowboy out front.  If no one has a better plan, I'd go along with that.  We should get closer first so we can secure the opening."  Kate interjects, "I can make the ones there visible now, we would want the powder to see any trying to escape.  I think it will stay wet long enough to do the job we need."

Ruby replies, "How can you do that Kate? And if he suddenly becomes visible he'll know something is up anyway. I can also try to get someone silently. But it will be hard to get up there."  Jake replies, "I don't understand everything you all do, but we need to eliminate Ringo's protection some how.  Don't forget to save something to take care of that."   Kate states, "Ginnie's scroll.  I used mine up, but she still had hers."   Ruby asks, "But if you can't see the invisible person, how do you know where to aim it?"   Kate answers, "We watch for them to do their talking.  But you can direct the spell to the general area of the cave mouth."

Ruby interjects, "I have a scroll too, if we get inside and he's in there. But yesterday there was someone there who looked like him and it wasn't him."   Kate says, "True, but he was also expecting us.  It's far less likely tonight."  Ruby replies, "I am almost positive he's expecting us. So everyone should be on guard."   Kate says, "Maybe, but unlike us, he hasn't had enough rest to get his talents back.  He will have less power than usual."  Ruby comments, "It's not possible that he did the same thing we did?"  

Chester points to Ruby's "shotgun." "We should spread out. If the cowboys had that wand before, they could have another."   Ruby replies, "According to my teacher that is highly unlikely. But we can wait until another day to debate it." She smiles at Chester. "But it's not a bad idea to separate."

Nanuet says, "OK, well then I guess the rest of get as close as we can without being spotted, Kate makes them visible, we take them out, then try and put the powder in place before the others come out of the cave?  Is that the plan?"   Kate answers, "That's the plan.  Nice and simple.  But let's talk to Costas and get the latest before we get too attached to that plan."

They started down to the tent, keeping their voices as low as possible.    I have to see if the tent is close enough though."  Ruby shakes her head as Kate walks away. "Right, so you're hoping you get him. Damn foolish plan," she says to no one before following down to the tent, trying to stay hidden.   Ruby studies the area to the cave, trying to find the best path to not be seen.  "If the spell works, and he becomes visible, they will still have time to call up the guard. The people who can move the best in the dark should get the closest they can. Are we ready?"  "As soon as we talk to Costas.  Invisible tents are hard to find," Kate said, stating the obvious.   

Nanuet states, "Maska and I are ready.”  Minerva states, "I would feel better..."she glances at Katherine " If you would allow me to say a prayer when we are ready to proceed.  I am sure that the Goddess would help us if we asked."  Kate states, "Feel free.  I'm not refusing any help this morning."  Chester adds, "Athena doesn't like Ares. That's for sure, maybe she'll give us a hand."

Minerva walks over to Nanuet and whispers in his ear, “I love you, Nanuet.” She sighs and puts her arms around him. "I feel as though I have been waiting for you all my life. It is the Fates that have brought us together, but it is love that will hold us together.” She looks deep into his eyes, all her tender feelings for him shining out of her soul, as she leans in and whispers, her warm breath tickling his ear. “I want you to teach me the ways of love when this is all over, mi Amor. Will you do that?” she smiles in innocent trust.  "Now don't go getting yourself killed. 

Nanuet looks at Minerva uneasily.  "I love you as well, but this is not the time for thoughts like that.  I am sorry but I can not entertain those thoughts now I must keep to the task at hand.  We must all do that or we will surely be defeated.  We can have that discussion at a more appropriate time."   She turns to the others and prays to the Goddess for protection.

While they finalize the plan and prayers, Ruby pulls Jake aside. She glances at the cave, then back to Jake. Putting on her best actress face she gives him a small smile. "Please take care of yourself baby. I meant what I said earlier, I don't know what I would do without you." She kisses him softly, "I love you."   "I'll promise to duck if you will."  Jake says light heartedly.  "I do indeed love you Ruby West.  The Gods’ luck be with you."   "Let's hope that Hermes is still watching over you," she replies back.

"Where is this guy, I want to get this over with," Ruby whispers as she moves forward.    With Qualtaqa's help they find Costas.  He says that the guards were rotated around forty-five minutes earlier.    One of the two guards now is a woman.   They are just inside the cave mouth.  They also don't seem to be spending too much time looking out of the cave mouth, so wouldn't necessarily see anybody approaching from flat against the cliff wall.  He doesn't know if the invisible one is still there or not.

Kate nods.  "Is there anything you can do to help us get closer?  Or to keep things quiet once they start?  Any advantage you could give us would be appreciated."

Ruby asks, "Costas, any chance you could cast the spell on me so I can see the invisible people?"   He exclaims with anger in his voice "No, that would be wizard magic, a type of witchcraft!"  Ruby innocently replies, "Oh, I had no idea, obviously. How would I know that?"  Kate adds, "Is there anything you can do for us?  I'm afraid we are quite ignorant of the ways of magic."

Kate says, "Oh damn.  Excuse my language.  I have seen my friends who are servants of the gods use a spell that keeps people from trying to harm them.  Would it be possible to put such a spell on me?"   Costas says, "That would be a Sanctuary spell.  I could cast it, but it only lasts for seven minutes so would be gone by the time you got there."   

Kate says, "We have also seen that the Cowboy Gang often has magical weapons.  Is that something that can be done with the gods’ magic?  I'm sure my companions still here would appreciate that."  He replies, "I have a spell that negates the evil magic of witchcraft but the furthest I can cast that is 170 feet, and it has a 30 foot radius, so 200 feet would be the furthest it would reach."   "I wish I knew better about the talents of the servants of the gods.  The night is a help to us right now, might you be able to make our approach silent?"   

Ruby turns her back to the priest and goes back to looking at the cave. She concentrates hard and tries to see if she notices any thing magical.  Jake taps Ruby on the shoulder and whispers, "Perhaps we should do this the old fashioned way then."  She sees him holding his dagger.   "Good idea," she whispers back.  Then loudly, "Forget this. No more waiting. Jake and I will go first. Watch us, wait, then follow." With that Ruby motions for Jake to follow her. "Oh, Nanuet, can you send Maska up again to scent for people we can't see??"  

Once they are far enough away from Costas so he can't hear her, she starts an incantation and Jake disappears, followed by her. "Come on," she whispers, "Keep an eye out for invisible people."  Ruby takes her new shiny knife out and quietly starts towards the cave mouth.  Jake ponders that for only a second and shakes his head.  Fortunately Ruby can't see him.  He whispers, "When we get there, you have the one on the left."  Jake moves as silently as possible down towards the cave mouth with his dagger in hand.  "Ok," she whispers back. As she walks to the cave she looks for signs of anyone there that she can't see, footprints, someone talking to the air, dust on the ground, etc...

Kate then realized something. "I'm sorry, I have been so concerned about what is going on here, I forgot my message.  I did tell Qualtaqa when I arrived.  The festival was attacked by gang members and the Arch-Bishop injured.  They want you to return just as soon as you can to help with his care."  His eyes go wide and she replies, "Costas, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to shock you.  As far as I know the Arch-Bishop is stable, but they want you to come back."    He answers, "Qualtaqa and I will leave now.  Good luck."   

She replies, "Good luck to you as well.  I hope to see you tomorrow morning." Kate sighed, wishing she had known more about clerical magic.  Still, they could not use any of their own magic with him still there. "Time to go," she said to the others, then started down, keeping herself pressed against the wall to remain unseen as she made her way down.

Nanuet sends Maska ahead with Jake and Ruby following them by scent.  He then takes out his rifle, counts to twenty and makes his way down towards the caves trying to remain hidden.   Chester exits the tent and tries to spot Ruby and Jake advancing on the cave.    Maska sniffs around as she nears the cave.    She backtracks until she smells Jake and then nips lightly at his hand.   Jake looks down at Maska, hoping the wolf hasn't suddenly gotten hungry.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 236, “Climax Battle”, Sunday, April 2nd , 1882, 5:00 AM*

Maska grips Jakes hand a little firmer with her teeth and then moves it until it is pointing to a sport around fifteen feet in front of the cave mouth. Jake pats the wolfs head a couple of times and looks to see if he can see foot prints of someone standing there. Ruby continues silently and stays to the left. She also tries to watch Jake's footprints and listen for the sound of him. Ruby continues to move silently, staying to the left. She keeps her dagger readied and will get to the rock wall, then slowly move towards the mouth.

Jake moves a little bit closer. There is a slight breeze so he watches closely to see if there is anywhere that the dust doesn't go, soon deducing where one of the invisible person's boot's is. It also occurs to him that with this breeze he and Ruby have the same invulnerability to a keen eyed observer. Jake makes a note of where the person is in relation to some object on the ground. He then looks around for the other guards and gauges if he can get behind his target on the right. If he can, he'll do so silently. Ruby tries to keep her eyes and ears open for Jake and anything else of note.

Ruby reaches the cave mouth and sees the man and woman inside. The woman is seated on a chair-sized rock, a rifle leaning against the rock beside her. The man has a gun belt with two revolvers in it. Both are talking softly to each other. Ruby listens in. Based upon the conversation they are having about "Brother Bobby" she concludes that they are siblings. ake enters the cave from the other side and moves in behind the man.

Jake looks and listens for the Ruby. He especially looks for the tell tale wind and sand around the boots. He has his dagger ready and quietly unbuttons his duster to prepare his sawed off shotgun. Ruby enters the cave, silently moving behind the woman. Once in place she will put her hand over the woman's mouth and try to slit her throat, while kicking the gun aside. Ruby successfully slits the woman's throat, becoming visible. Ruby ducks behind the rock as quickly as she can, grabbing the woman's gun. As soon as there is noise Nanuet silently commands Maska to attack any nearby invisible foe.

The man reaches for his guns. One of the less noble things Red taught Jake was how to open a mans kidneys with a knife from behind. When the man moves, Jake quickly stabs him in the lower back and twists. Jake then lets go of the knife and pulls out the double barrel shotgun He begins making his way closer and shoots both barrels at the invisible cowboy, he then reaches and moves at a hustle with his rifle ready.

Chester keeps a watch on the cave mouth. At the sound of the shotgun blast, Chester raises his rifle and looks for cowboys outside the cave. Jake's foe dies and he fires off both shots from the shotgun out the door. The first brushes the man for a light wound but the second is right on, striking both the man and the wolf Maska who had dived up on him. Both fall the ground, apparently dead. Eighty feet away Nanuet sees his faithful companion fall from the shotgun blast inside of the cave. He senses that the wolf is mortally wounded but still clinging to life. Further back, Minerva follows behind Kate as they make their way down. she has her rifle drawn and has cast magic weapon on it.

"Crap," Ruby whispers. "Nanuet will take care of the wolf. They know we're here now so let's go." Nanuet stifles a cry as he sees Maska get wounded. He changes his direction so that he is headed directly towards her. He kneels down beside her trying to comfort her with Apache words as he begins a prayer. He summons the most powerful healing words he knows and lays his hand on Maska as a single tear rolls down his face.

The cave goes a short distance on a curve and then reaches a "T" intersection. "Mierda." Jake whispers. He drops his roll of rifles and takes out the full length shotgun. "There is no light in there Ruby. Let's go in a little ways out of the twilight, so they can't see us but we won't be able to see anyone hiding in the dark." "You want a light spell lover?" She asks, dusting dirt and blood off herself. She picks up the now deceased woman's rifle and checks the ammunition. Jake says, "We may need that, but not with us. If we hear somebody ahead maybe put it behind them so we can see them and they can't see us. Keep moving but let's defend the T so the others can get with us."

Seeing only his friends rushing further into the cave Chester follows. Minerva and Kate get closer and see the green glow in the distance from Nanuet's necklace and hands as he tries to heal his companion. "Someone is injured. That is the glow of Nanuet's Necklace." Minerva moves faster toward the cave. When he is done Maska's wounds are healed but she appears to still be in pain and lets out a low whimpering sound. Minerva whispers to Katherine " You should not be here get behind me. I will shield you" "I would have stayed in the tent but a couple people went running off," she said and let the Priestess get in front of her as they continued down.

Ruby and Jake reach the T intersection. Ruby states, "Jake, we shouldn't wait for them. Let's go now while we still might have some surprise. Come on, you know the way. There is probably some light in there." Ruby starts edging up while sticking to the wall. She listens intently for any noise coming from ahead. They see two people coming quickly from the corridor to the right.

Ruby takes aim with the cowgirls rifle and shoots at the one on the left. Jake quickly swings his shotgun around the corner and fires rapidly at one and then the other before pulling back around the corner. Ruby's shot is on target and it turns out to be one of the pyrotechnic shells as the man's chest explodes as the fireball engulfs him. The man's companion dives to the ground to avoid the fireball, which is the only thing that saves him from Jake's shot.

Ruby uses a second shot at the guy who dove to the ground. Jake drops his shotgun and fast draws his Colt, he reaches around the corner and fires twice quickly at the man who ducked. Another fireball erupts as Ruby's shot connects. The second burst of fire in the same area causes an already damaged and rotting wooden support timber to break and the tunnel roof collapses onto the two bodies, filling the corridor with a cloud of dust that washes over Jake and Ruby.

Outside, Nanuet says some more soothing words in Apache to Maska and tells her "Go now and be safe girl. Get some rest, you have done your duty." He pets her lightly and then makes his way over to the cave mouth. He thinks "I have no idea what Jake and Ruby are doing, but I might as well use this powder for something. Maybe they will get chased out and it will be useful then.

Nanuet begins shaking out the powder in the area in front of the cave mouth covering the whole width of the entrance and as far in front of the cave as he can go before the powder wears off. He then begins wetting the area with his waterskin making the powder moist as Kajika instructed. Nanuet then takes his position outside the cave and readies his rifle to shoot any enemy that enters the area he made with the powder.

Kate stayed behind Minerva as they arrived at the cave entrance. There are two bodies just inside the mouth of the cave, and a partially invisible dead corpse over near Maska before the cave. "They got past here at least," she whispered. "Twelve more, if the count was right." Minerva checks the bodies quickly for anything useful and she and Katherine make their way into the cave. The crashing sounds are heard from deeper in the cave and cloud of dust then washes over them. Minerva and Katherine silently make their way forward.

Back inside the caves, Coughing, Ruby waves her hand in front of her face. "I guess we go left." She checks the rifle for how many shells are left. As Ruby stands there waiting she says to Jake, "By the way, Judge Isby gave me bullets for my gun, my baby Colt. They paralyze and they're loaded in my gun." She then sees Chester down the hall. "Hey, nice of you to join us. Get ready..." Chester slings the Spencer on his back and draws his six-gun. "Let's go. How many are left?" "How many?" Jake says while reloading, "If I heard correctly fifteen take away three that aren't here. We just dropped five so that leaves seven."

Jake now hears movement from the other corridor that sounds like horses galloping. "They are going to try and ride us down." Jake whispers. "Make a mess Ruby dear when you see them." Chester whispers back, "In here?" He switches back to the rifle and tries to take cover. Jake drops back to retrieve and reload his shotgun and holster his Colt. Ruby nods to Jake and readies the rifle. She will shoot at the riders as she can and continue to shoot as fast as she can. If the horses get close she'll get against the wall.

Jake and Ruby start to see horses ahead. The first three horses come into view, with a rider on the center one and a horse on either side tied to it. Collectively the horses fill the entire corridor and are riding as fast as the tight quarters allow. Other horses are moving further back behind them although Ruby and Jake can't make out how many due to the front three blocking their view. The man has a revolver in hand that Jake recognizes as a Colt Thunderer.

"Um, start running! Get out!" Ruby screams. She takes a shot directly at the man then turns to start running out. Kate hears Ruby's shout from somewhere in the darkness and immediately goes back out into the night, carefully staying out of Nanuet's powder and hiding against the cliff next to the cave mouth. Minerva runs out the door with Kate and moves to the side of the cave

The man takes a shot at Ruby and Jake, the bullet deflecting off of Jake's long-coat as the horses now close to twenty-five feet, still at a swift pace. "Jake!" Ruby screams again and holds her breath until she sees that he is ok. "Move that cute butt of yours!" Jake opens his saddle bags and shakes out the six sticks of dynamite to the floor and runs like crazy. The others are in front of him. As the horses make the turn Jake stops and fires both barrels at the floor, hoping to take out the center horses legs and possibly ignite some dynamite.

Chester starts running for the exit muttering, “Never been on the other end of a cavalry charge before. That's scary.” Minerva and Kate have reached exited the caves when they hear the sound of rapidly approaching horses. They see Ruby and Jake charging through the now clearing dust towards them from twenty feet away with a trio of horses, one with a pistol-wielding cowboy, a mere ten feet behind them.

Kate recognizes one of the rider-less horses as being Johnny Ringo's. Kate whistled the command to stop that she had taught the horse when it had been at her ranch, hoping to slow the trio and perhaps make the man talk so she could hear his voice. The scrolls left were precious, and she didn't want to waste it finding out if this man was Ringo in disguise. Still, she got it out, just in case. Nanuet sees his friends who entered are now exiting. I hope they see the wet ground and remember the plan he thinks. Minerva turns and fires her rifle at the first man she sees on the horse.

In response to Kate's command the horse comes to an abrupt halt, causing the other two horses to stop and preventing the man from firing again at Ruby and Jake, who now start to put some distance between themselves and the animals. The man tugs at the horse to go but it won't budge. Meanwhile, four mounted riders in two side-by-side pairs behind the horse trio also have to stop.

Jake doesn't hear any explosions behind him. He hears two more shots get fired and feels the bullets striking the back of his coat but none penetrate. Once Ruby gets outside the cave she moves to the right side, outside the powder, and pulls out the fireball rod. Breathing hard she also pulls out the scroll, then puts her back against the wall. She waits for Jake and will grab him when he comes out. Chester sees Ruby go left out of the cave. He goes right to avoid bumping into her. He readies his rifle to fire, keeping it pointed away from any of his friends.

"Let them come out!" Ruby calls out. When they don't come out Ruby goes back towards the entrance and looks in. "Damn it," Kate said, and whistled the command to move the horse forward, then watched for it to come out, ready to tell it to turn right when it cleared the cave mouth. Nanuet waits patiently for a target to appear. He is surprised when nobody follows his fleeing friends. He remains focused though and continues to aim at the cave mouth waiting for a target, hoping the powder will do it's job.

Jake drops his shotgun after firing it and draws his long barreled Colt while running. He stops to fire two incendiary rounds at the rider of the center horse. Both of Jake's shots are good, one striking the man and the other the roof above him, showering down rocks and breaking a beam, but not enough to cause a roof collapse. The man and his horse are engulfed in the fireballs and both die. The horses on either side are injured and the blast is enough to spur both of them onward. The two riders immediately behind begin firing their guns at the cave mouth. "Mierda!" Jake zig-zags for the cave mouth and dives outside attempting to tumble out of the way.

Those outside see bullets fly from the cave mouth, some igniting in fireballs where they eventually land. The horse that Kate commands to come forward makes its way out from the cave. When it crosses over the powder nothing is visible. Ruby gets out of the powder again. She tucks the scroll back into her bodice and keeps the cowgirls rifle ready with the rod easily reachable. Jake scrambles to the side away from the cave mouth and draws his fast draw Colt so he has a gun in each hand.

Nanuet see the horse come out of the cave and holds his breath for a moment, then exhales when there is no rider revealed. He watches the horse though and attempts to see if it moves as if bearing a rider before refocusing on the cave mouth. Kate whistled for the horse again, this time to come to her and stand. Between the horse and the wall she would be fairly well protected. She pulled out her pistol with the wand tucked against it and peeked into the caves, sticking her hand inside and activating the wand to hit the head of whatever man she could see. The shooting stops from inside the cave mouth. Nobody exits.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 237, “Ringo‘s Arrival and Departure”, Sunday, April 2nd , 1882, 5:15 AM*

As the first light of dawn makes its way over the horizon Nanuet and Chester now see Deputy Eduardo Rodriguez approaching them from alongside the cliff wall 100 feet away. He is holding a rifle and has a revolver on his belt. The Deputy gets closer to Chet and Nanuet and asks "What's the status?" Chester asks Nanuet, "What's he doing here?”

To the Deputy Chester says, “ I'm glad for the help, but we're lawmen only within city limits." He then adds, “Glad you could make it. The cowboys are trying to make a break for it on horseback." Minerva suspiciously watches the Deputy while loading a magical shell into her rifle and mutters to herself. "How did he know we were here?"

Ruby calls to Jake, "You want me to light it up in there?" Jake grins, "You are music to my ears." At the same time Kate fired the pistol, with no thought of actually hitting, just to make the noise. Kate's bullet and wand beam both enter the cave, but it is uncertain whether anybody is hit. The action causes Ruby to now notices Kate and screams "Katherine! Get away from there or I will shoot you myself! What the hell are you thinking?"

Turning back to the cave Ruby took a big breath in. To use the wand in the area she would have to make herself a target. As she runs she calls out, "Everyone get out of the way!" She makes sure she is not standing in the thirty-foot radius of the powder, moving towards the cave area, makes sure none of her friends are in the way, then fires a shot into the cave, aiming for a little behind where she assumes the riders to now be.

Kate clucked her tongue to the horse to follow and moved back from the cave mouth, using the horse as cover. She waited for anyone to come out. Chester yells to Jake, "Is there another way out of the cave?" Jake now sees Rodriguez and approaches him quickly, "Deputy I found something valuable I think Ringo dropped. Take it before he comes out." Jake holsters his long barrel Colt and secretly draws his dagger. As Jake nears the deputy his hunch is confirmed… Rodriguez has Johnny Ringo's eyes!

"Fighting Cowboys is thirsty work." Jake says. He tries to read Ringo's thoughts as an aid to pushing the man's gun aside. Ruby runs out with the Fireball Rod to point it at the cave. Deputy Rodriguez advances the chamber of his gun and starts to raise the weapon as Ruby fires into the cave. Jake grabs for the gun with one hand and stabs the fake Rodriguez with his magic dagger and then yells, "Katherine, cast it here!"

Kate looked down at the scroll still in her left hand and began quickly casting, centering the spell right on the Deputy where Jake was stabbing with his dagger. When Nanuet sees the deputy raise his gun and realizes that only his friends are present other than him. He targets Rodriguez's head and fires. Chester says, "Jake, what are you doing?" He then realizes that Eduardo is using a gun, not a knife, and he's aiming it at Ruby. He's too close for a rifle shot, so he swings the butt end at Eduardo's head.

Jake grabs the gun but the shot still fires. Jake has managed to deflect the bullet but it is the special targeted one that curves in midair and strikes Ruby in the chest, puncturing her lungs, and she falls. Ruby falls to the ground and doesn't even have time to cry out in surprise or pain. She weakly coughs up a little bit of blood before her eyes roll back in her head and she passes out, the blood stain growing quickly. However, she had managed to get the shot off with the Fireball rod which flies directly into the cave and strikes the lead horse. The entire front room of the cave erupts with an explosion equal to a dozen sticks of dynamite, amplified by the close quarters, instantly killing everybody inside. The blast out of the cave mouth also covers or blows away most of Nanuet's powder.

Jake's dagger jabs at Rodriguez but fails to cut. Nanuet's bullet strikes the Deputy in the head and it just bounces off. After he fires his shot, Nanuet rushes forward and disregarding any battle begins tending to Ruby. He calls out for Minerva to help him and takes a stone of his necklace. Minerva runs to Nanuet and the two pray, using the necklace to heal her. "Please Goddess, do not let her die. Come on Ruby, wake up!"

"You lose Cook" Ringo states as he points the gun in Nanuet's general direction. Jake picks up from the medallion that next targeted bullet has Nanuet's name is next. Jake grabs Ringo's arm with both hands and attempts to drive the gun point to the ground. The Deputy is just pulling the trigger when the Dispel Magic hits where he is standing and he is revealed to everyone present to be Johnny Ringo. As the bullet is still within the dispel it looses its magical properties and continues on its normal path rather than curving towards the fixed target, missing Nanuet by a good six feet.

When the bullet flies past Nanuet, Minerva turns and sees Ringo. She rises up shoots her rife with the magic bullet at Johnny Ringo. Preoccupied with Ruby's fate, Minerva's shot doesn't even come close. Nanuet removes a four-inch stone from the necklace he places it over Ruby's wound and says the command word and hopes for the best. Ruby continues to lay lifeless, as the blood drips out her mouth and the blood spot on her chest grows larger.

Kate kept herself sheltered behind Ringo's horse as she cast a Magic Missile spell at him herself instead of using the wand, aiming for his gun hand. Kate's missiles all strike Ringo's hand. He had not expected it, assuming that his magical protections were still on, and screams out in pain but retains the weapon. Jake's medallion tells him Ringo's thoughts, indicating that the next three chambers have Pyrotechnic shells followed by the one with Chester's name on it.

Seeing Ringo's actual face and the realization that he may have just murdered Ruby causes Jake’s mind to snap into overdrive as he slaps the man's gun aside and fast draws his Colt, rapidly emptying the gun into him. Minerva aims more carefully prays for a Devine Favor and fires at Ringo again. Chester's rifle butt bounces off of Ringo with no effect. He drops the weapon and draws his Remington. At point-blank range, he lets loose with a regular bullet followed by the two enhanced with the Magic Weapon spell. Kate cast using her own spell again, this time aiming for Ringo's head.

Nanuet's necklace, hands and face glow bright green. The colors flow into Ruby as the healing magic begins to work. Nanuet continues to focus on the magic of the necklace. He tries to remember everything that Kajika taught him about shamanistic healing. He recites his own healing prayers pouring his thoughts and soul into the spell combining his magic with that of the necklace. His voice grows louder as he prays to heal his friend.

Minerva and Chester both manage to strike Ringo's gun arm, causing him to drop his Colt. The weapon goes off as it hits the ground, the bullet striking the side of the cliff forty feet away for another explosion. Jake empties the first three bullets of his gun at Ringo's chest, two of which deflect off of his magical coat but the third punctures a hole in the coat near the heart. Ringo remains standing with a shocked look on his face and mutters "How..."

Kate's magic missiles then strike Ringo's head. His eyes roll back and he collapses dead onto the ground. Kate let out an explosive breath and ran to Ruby, watching the light of Nanuet's healing wash over her. In anguish, Jake snatches his dropped dagger from the ground, jumps on Ringo's chest, pulls open his duster and begins to stab him repeatedly. “Live so I can kill you again you bastard“, burns through Jake's mind.

After a few moments she looked up at Jake and said, "Jake! He's not going to get any deader!"
Jake barely hears Katherine but her voice brings him back. With one last and forceful overhead swing he buries his dagger in the dead outlaws chest and leaves it standing there. For a moment the hilt reminds him of a grave marker. He mutters “Ruby, I'm sorry, I didn't stop him in time. I should have taken that... “ Katherine exclaims “Jake!” He turns and sees them all huddled around Ruby on the ground.

Jake slowly gets up to join them, feeling helpless and too afraid to use the amulet to see if she is alive. Ruby's breathing had slowed to almost nothing but as Nanuet's magic starts working he can see her chest rise and fall, slightly stronger than before. She coughs a bit of blood again and moves her head but does not open her eyes.

Chester rushes to Ruby's side and asks, "Nanuet, is she going to make it?" Nanuet continues to work the spell, adding one of his own to it. The bullet finally exits the body and seals over the would. Nanuet senses the spell is still busy internally, removing the blood from the lungs and resealing the internal damage. It takes another ten minutes for the spell to fully accomplish its task. Ruby is unconscious but still breathing and Nanuet looks like he can use a long nap.

Minerva casts one more of spells onto Ruby, bringing her back to consciousness. She looks as though she will need the rest of the day to recover. Jake had been standing beside this this whole time and finally begins to relax. Maska is still alive as well, although some debris had struck her from the tunnel explosion, requiring Nanuet to use another spell on her. This helps the wolf but Nanuet has overtaxed himself and falls unconscious, requiring Minerva's last healing spell to wake him up again.

Chester wraps his arm around Jake's shoulder. She's going to live. You know Nanuet and Minerva will do everything in their power to bring her back from the edge. I'm going to pray for her, will you join me?" "Um, thank you Chet. Er, ya, I'd do anything to help her." Jake thinks to himself, “I'd sooner carry her on my back from Hades barefoot over broken glass.”

Once Chester is done the prayer and while the healing spell is going on Chester had followed Ringo's tracks some 150 feet back, finding a tunnel into the mountain that had been used by the outlaw to escape the caves. He quickly discovers exactly why Ringo had chosen Eduardo to transform into, as the tunnel is very small, too narrow and low for a full-sized human to have squeezed into and would have even been difficult for the smaller wood elf form.

Minerva sends Luna into the opening, which they discover leads to a side passage near the rear stable room that Jake and Nanuet had been to before. Five horses remain in that room. Luna checks out the remainder of the caves finding no people inside up to the points of the two cave-ins. Until the front cave in is cleared, which will probably take some time with even a crew of experienced miners, there will be no way to get the horses out. Fortunately there is enough food and water to sustain the animals. Luna does not see any of the books. Jake and Nanuet surmise they are in the bunkhouse room, the passage way to that room now being blocked by the smaller of the two collapsed roofs.

It is now 5:45 AM light of the new day begins to shine in from over the mountains. Ruby, Nanuet and Maska all do not appear to be in any condition to travel. Qualtaqa and Costas have already left the region and would be well on their way back to town. Minerva tends to Ruby, Maska and Nanuet using cloaks and blankets from the horses to try and make them as comfortable as possible. Minerva suggests that they write out a note and have Luna fly it to the priest and the centaur. She calls to Luna and sends her off with a brief letter which states, "We have finished our business here but members of our party are unable to ride and require your assistance."

Ruby's eyes start to peek open ever so slightly, and she weakly coughs up a little bit of blood. She looks at the faces around her but everything is blurry and gets more so as her chest starts to burn. "Uuuuhhhh," she moans softly, "What happened?" Jake kneels very close to Ruby and tries to put on a cheerful smile. "You didn't duck, you told me you would duck." He holds her hand and whispers, "I'm sorry, I thought I could stop him." She turns her head towards him and blinks a few times bringing Jake into focus. "But we can't get married..."

Jake tilts his head slightly to one side and looks mightily confused. "Of course you are right," he replies with furrowed eyebrows. "Don't worry though, you are going to be fine." She says, "...If I'm dead...we can't get married, like my dream." With those words Ruby's eyes start to close. "It's ok, you stopped him and saved me." Ruby rests her face against Jake's hand then falls back asleep.

Katherine wanted to go to Ruby, but she and Jake had pulled that curtain of privacy around themselves that shut out all others. It was probably just as well, Ruby was angry with her again and getting her upset wouldn't help her. But Katherine has somehow known she had to be here, had even broken her promise to come. Perhaps it was just her imagination, maybe she wanted an excuse for having come, but if she hadn't been here.....


_[DM’s Note: That concludes the final combat encounter of the module. Five remaining chapters will follow covering this character day from morning to early evening, with several more interesting encounters and wrapping up the various loose ends of the module as well as providing foreshadowing for the next two modules.]_


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 238, "The Morning After" Sunday, April 2, 1881, 6:45 A.M. *

Unsure when help might arrive, Kate spent the next half hour checking everyone for minor cuts and scrapes that she could take care of with her non-magical knowledge of healing. Once everyone was seen to, she followed their tracks back to where they left the horses and brought them down. 

She also looked over Ringo's horse to see if he had been taking good care of it. All the while she fought a numbness inside her. Ringo was dead, his body lying on the ground covered by a horse blanket, grossly mutilated in the chest from Jake's repeated stabbings. He would not haunt them any further. From here on out her friends would be safe, she could move into her own home, life would stop marching in a circle and could move forward. It was hard to fathom. 

At 7:15 A.M. a small caravan of two wagons and the stagecoach arrive from Morand Cartage Company, with the centaur Qualtaqa alongside. The first one off a cart is Deputy Eduardo Rodriguez, and it is a comfort to all to see that he isn't wearing any guns. Along with Eduardo are Zach Morand and his employees Liam Murphy, Doug Manson, Julio O'Grady and Bud Newkirk. Also with the group are Neil Cassidy, Ashley King and Emery Shaw. The other one with this group is Conrad Booth, who heads directly over to Kate just as fast as his feet will carry him. 

"Gentlemen, we're grateful to see you," Kate said smiling. A moment later she saw Conrad come rushing to her. She stood with her mouth open for a moment before she recovered herself. "Conrad, I... You should still be asleep. How did you know to come?" Conrad replies, "Eduardo arrested me earlier this morning for assault. I had managed to convince him that I acted in self defense and was about to head home when Qualtaqa came by the Marshall's Office with the message. Kate, are you alright?" 

She replies, "Yes, I'm fine. Not a scratch on me. I seem to have a talent for escaping these things unscathed. Which is not to say I want to try it again. Ruby wasn't so lucky," she said quietly looking toward her friend. "She's angry with me for coming, but I had to be here. We needed more than one person who could make Ringo vulnerable." She shivered. "That's him, under the blanket." 

Conrad looks over at the blanket, and also the blanket covering the man who Jake shot that was invisible. "Well then, it's over now Kate. You can stop worrying. Time for you to move on with your life, to become that rancher and school teacher that you were planning to be." 

She nodded. "I can finally move Tom from Tombstone to the ranch like he wanted. It will be odd, to be able to walk down the street alone and not look over my shoulder all the time. To go back and forth to the ranch as I please, to start my school. I've been putting that off you know. I didn't want to endanger the children, or give any hints that the building was mine. It's the only reason I haven't moved in yet. The future seems very open now. I'm afraid I'm a little overwhelmed by it all." She reached out and laid her hand on his arm. "I'm glad you came." 

He answers, "I was worried. You are right, your future is now open. And I will play whatever part in that future that you wish of me." She replies, "Thank you for not pushing me, and for not yelling at me for coming here. I haven't had time to reconsider.... I'm not sure what your role is to be, only that you're sure to have one," she said with a warm smile. Conrad smiles back, with just the slightest look of disappointment on his face. Kate reached out and took his hands. "I do have a few ideas you might help me with," she said and lifted her face to kiss him. "Courting is too much fun to skip." 

Zack Morand tells Minerva "You need to be heading back if you're going to run that worship service at nine." Eduardo and two of the Cartage company employees agree to remain on site along with the centaur. Jake and the others decide to head back to town. They had already searched the two now covered bodies and the other nine dead Cowboy Gang members were totally buried. 

The unconscious Ruby, Nanuet and Maska are all helped into the stagecoach, the floorboards of which have been repaired since Ruby's last outing in it. The others climb up on top or into the second wagon, leaving the third wagon behind with the others. On the ride back to town Jake has a nice chat with Emery Shaw, thanking him for the rifle. 

They reach Promise City at around 8:00 AM. Marshall Berg is waiting for them at the Lucky Lady. Chester fills the Marshall in on what transpired while the others help Ruby and Nanuet into the Lucky Lady. Before heading upstairs to bed Maria insists upon cooking them all up a big breakfast. 

As Chester, Conrad, Jake, Kate, Minerva, Nanuet and a now barely conscious Ruby sit down to eat Berg tells them about his rescue of the real Samuel Clemens in Tombstone. One Cowboy Gang member was killed and two were arrested and are in Virgil Earp's jail. Twain has decided not to tell people what actually happened, as it would just be seen as a publicity stunt given the dual-identity nature of his new book. He will carry on today as though he was the one who had made the speech the previous night. 

Berg then tells them that since Chester had led the mission out to the cave he will consider their group to have been a lawfully authorized posse to go after the attempted murderers and horse thieves. Mighty nice of him, thinks Jake, to not hang us for saving his bloody town. 

It was hard for Katherine to see the disappointment in Conrad's eyes throughout the morning. She kept hold of his hand when she could, trying to reassure him. Once they had a moment after talking to Berg Kate said to Conrad. "He's here, the real Twain! You should go see him, I know it's what you wanted." 

"Will you come with me?" Conrad asks. Up until this point he had been a man of great confidence, but now he had the expression of a terrified little boy. She replies, "Of course I will. Would you like a grand lady, rather than this girl in riding leathers?" He says, "Why don't you change." 

Conrad tells the others that he and Kate are going to go visit Mr. Twain. Minerva says, "Oh good, he will like that. In his letter he mentioned wanting to see where Billy the Kid had died." Conrad's mood suddenly changes. As they leave he says, "Kate, this is wonderful. He wants to see me, not just the other way around." She replies, "And you were so downcast last night. It will work out well." 

Ruby wearily makes her way to the stairs, past a crying Maria and the other concerned members of the Saloon who had heard about their little adventure. Jake holds up his hand to keep them away, indicating not now. Upstairs he helps Ruby gently pull off her clothes, revealing the tender purple bruise already forming on her chest. Ruby looks away in disgust while Jake helps clean her up. He selects the cleanest of his shirts off the floor for her and she crawls into bed. She takes his hand in hers and holds it tightly. It isn't long before her eyes close and she is asleep. 

After Ruby is asleep and Berg leaves Jakes sees Nanuet and approaches him with a broad smile on his face and a glass of whiskey in each hand. "How are you today, Nanuet? I feel like a great weight has been lifted from my shoulders and the sun is shining again." Nanuet suspects the smile may be a bit forced. Jake tries to put the glass in the Indian's hand. 

The smile disappears from Jake's face and in a more quiet voice he says, "Actually, no it hasn't. I have been concerned. First you seemed distant and upset with me, and then.... and then I shot Maska. You know I didn't mean for that to happen. I had no idea she was going to leap just when I shot. Nanuet, I... the thing is... Hades! Nanuet, I am sorry. Has she recovered properly? I feel terrible." 

Nanuet looks Jake up and down for a moment. The wheels in is mind are definitely spinning. Should I try and play him at his own game? It was really an accident and she is fine, but this could be funny... He replies, "No worries white man, the wolf will live. She might not take to kindly to you the next time she sees you, but you have my forgiveness." Jake suddenly remembers the feel of the she wolf's teeth on his hand. 

Nanuet claps Jake on the back and slams the whiskey back. "As for me, just a lot on my mind is all. I think things will be much better now, I don't feel as though I have to look over my shoulder everywhere I turn. I'm sure you know what I mean." "Yes, I do," he says somewhat distracted. "I am pleased this has not harmed our friendship." Pause. "So does Maska wander around the town on her own?" 

Nanuet chuckles softly and heads to the bar to fill his glass. "Only when she's hungry and can't find food in the hills. She finds easier picking’s around town, livestock and the like. Fat handfed chickens tend to move a bit slower than wild hares." Jake imagines himself having to carry around a live hen at night to bribe Maska and shakes his head. He follows Nanuet to the bar. "You think I could make it up to her? I mean it works with people, but they are a greedy lot." 

Nanuet scratches his head and puts on his best face for pondering, taping his index finger on his chin. He gulps down his second whiskey and places the glass back on the bar. Before he turns and leaves he says "She's a fickle one, like most ladies I know. Maybe just tell her you're sorry and we can go from there." Nanuet goes up stairs and leaves Jake to consider his words. Jake watches Nanuet retire to his room and mutters, "Yes, but when I say that a woman is going to bite my head off, I don't usually mean it literally." 

The morning includes the Worship Service. Minerva has returned to the town hall in time for the sermon. Her exhaustion is well hidden as she smiles radiantly to the congregation, noticing that many faces in the crowd appear rather green about the gills this morning, especially among the men. 

Before the service begins Marshall Berg gives a slightly-sanitized summary of events for all assembled. He says that the Cowboy Gang had wanted to disrupt the festival to the gods by attempting to assassinate Arch-Bishop Dimitrios Tsaldaris who had come to lead the service and also Ruby West who was leading the dance to Aphrodite the previous night. He says that both were seriously wounded but through the grace of the gods as well as fast-thinking priests and doctors will both survive and are now recovering. 

He then says that two different posses, led by himself and Deputy Martin, managed to track and find the culprits. He states that three Cowboy Gang members are now behind bars and another twelve were killed, including the Gang's leader Johnny Ringo. He says that the festival can now continue without further interruption. 

Not having had time to prepare a sermon she prays to the goddess for the words and keeps it short, giving thanks to Dionysus for what is surly to be a bountiful season for the farmers and ranchers after such a successful Festival. She turns the podium over to the Bishop. 

Bishop Costas Papandraus begins by stating his credentials as Deputy Administrator of the Church in the Arizona, New Mexico, Wyoming and Utah Territories and that his being granted full authority over local matters by his superior. He declares his full support for Priestess Florencia, Promise City's permanent pastor. She is startled out of her exhaustion when she hears Bishop Costas Papandraus announcement. 

The congregation stands and applauds in overwhelming support. She notices that Mrs. King and other Vigilance Committee members take longer to stand and are not smiling as they half heartedly clap their hands.” She beams a cheshire cat grin in their direction as she returns to the podium. "I want to thank you all for making me feel so welcome in my new home. In my new town. The festival has proven that we are a great family and like a family we are able to work through our differences, able to work together regardless of race or sex or religious preferences to accomplish great things for Promise City. May the gods continue to guide our hearts and hands and may we continue to do Their work!" 

"But the festival is not ended yet." She reminds them. "So let us continue the Celebration! I will see you all at the picnic." she concludes. Worried about Ruby and Nanuet, she tries to make a quick exit but is hampered by the many people who wish to congratulate her and offer their support. She spends what seems like an eternity smiling and hugging people before she is able to make her escape to the Lucky Lady. 

Kate and Conrad chatted on the short walk back to the Lucky Lady. She changed quickly, doing up her hair and putting on the red dress that she had originally intended to wear on Saturday. After last night's gown, this ones tendency to make her look fuller in the bust seemed nothing at all. She hurried back downstairs and they walked to the hotel where Mr. Twain was staying. 

Conrad and Kate spend the next five hours in the company of Mr. Twain. Following the tour of Conrad's second floor, with running narration of by Conrad of what transpired they head over to the El Pardor. They stay at a table for the entire afternoon. When members of Arcade's Gang stop by for a bite Conrad introduces them to the author. 

Kate mentions her family in Boston and of her father being friends with Ralph Waldo Emerson and John Greenleaf Whittier. Twain is well acquainted with both men and makes no bones about the fact that he and Whittier disagree on most subjects, including what makes a good poem. 

Twain tells them about his harrowing experience in Tombstone and listens intently when they describe for him Johnny Ringo's impersonation of him. Twain says that his biggest regret to the whole incident is that Ringo stole his favorite three-piece tailored suit. 

The conversation eventually gets around to Booth's father, and it is Twain who brings the subject up due to the strong resemblance. Conrad tells his story, leaving no parts out, including his disastrous reunion many years earlier. Twain says, "Let me see what I can do when I reach New York. That may not be for some time though, as I plan to cruise the Mississippi River first as research for my next book." 

Kate states, "You're very kind. Anything you can do would be appreciated. The cruise down the Mississippi sounds fascinating." They continued to talk for a short while longer, until Conrad finally found his head drooping with fatigue. After Kate and Conrad left Manuel Gonzales sits down at the El Parador table to chat with the famous author. 

Jake notices an extremely large bouquet of colorful cut flowers comes bouncing into the Lucky Lady. The small boy carrying them struggles to heave them onto the bar, almost spilling them over. Niles looks down over the counter at the boy. He grins and says, "For Miss Ruby West," and he skips out. Niles shakes his head as this bouquet filled the last available spot on the bar, the entire thing covered in get well flowers for Ruby. Niles says to Jake, "I guess her dance last night affected a lot of people." 

Jake seems lost in thought but recovers... "Ah, yes I suppose it did. I wonder if she even suspects what she may have done." He says that more to himself than Niles. "There is no middle ground with that woman." Jake peruses the flowers curious who sent them. 

Minerva enters the Lucky Lady and notices Jake and Niles talking amongst what is beginning to be a garden of flowers on the bar. She walks over and picks a flower out of the pile and raises it to her nose. "The Bar certainly looks beautiful decorated this way but does this not get in the way of serving drinks t the customers? She pulls a tag off of one of the bouquets. "It looks like you have some competition." she teases Jake. " How is Ruby? And do you know where Nanuet is?" 

Jake replies, "I always have competition for Ruby, that will not likely change. She is well but tired. She is resting between interruptions from well wishers. As for Nanuet, he is around someplace, though I have not seen in for a little while." 

I'm here." Nanuet says, looking a little more refreshed after his rest. "How did your sermon go, I must apologize for missing it, I certainly did not have that intention." Nanuet walks quicker down the rest of the stairs to join Minerva. 

Minerva smiles in relief and quickens her pace when she sees that Nanuet is his old self. She wraps her arms around his neck and kisses him soundly on the lips. "You should have been there, Mi Amor. You are now looking at the Permanent Pastor of the Church of Olympus!" she says and twirls around in her excitement. "Oh! it was grand! you should have seen the look on Senora King's face when the Bishop made the announcement. She looked like she'd just been force-fed a mouthful of Dorita's tea!" she chortled in delight at the thought. "Oh, and I got a standing ovation! I have to go to the picnic so that the congregation can congratulate me. Will you escort me?" 

Nanuet smiles at Minerva's celebratory mood. "Of course I will escort you. Just let me wash up a bit and I will be right there. A picnic you say? That's our specialty." Nanuet leaves for a few minutes and returns tidied up and ready to go. "I hope there is food at this picnic, I could eat a horse right about now." he says as he offers Minerva his arm. Minerva takes his arm. "With your appetite I'm sure you could but I do not think that horse will be part of the offerings." She chuckles. The make light banter as stroll arm in arm to the picnic.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 239, "Picnics and Flowers" Sunday, April 2, 1881, 12:00 P.M.* 

The picnic is a heart warming event. Children are running around playing tag while parents mingle and catch up on the latest gossip. An informal band with fiddlers have set up on the grass and the young adults are dancing. Nanuet’s eyes widen and a huge grin spreads across his face as he espies the mountain of food There are four burly men struggling to remove a huge pig with an apple stuffed into it's mouth from a spit that has been dug into the ground. row after row of tables are laden with every imaginable food, including casseroles, pies and deserts. 

Several of the towns folk rush over and gather around the young priestess to congratulate her and offer their support and suggestions, assuring her that she will have a 'real' church to preach in in no time at all. When everyone has settled down and gone on to the festivities, Minerva and Nanuet spread out a blanket where they can watch the children play and the young folks dance. Nanuet grabs her arm and drags her over to the food tables where he immediately starts heaping several plates to overflowing with food. 

They fill their plates and head back to the blanket, enjoying the food and the surroundings. Nanuet smiles as some children run by chasing a wayward toy ball giggling as they go. After a few minutes of hearty eating Nanuet starts the conversation. "So, it is done. Your festival has brought everyone together and earned you the job as the town's preacher. I am so proud of you, although I never doubted you could do it." 

"Gracias," she sighs. "I must admit I was not sure if I was going to get through this with my skin intact." she says rubbing her arms and giving him a crooked grin. "So much adversity in this town. It really is a miracle that they all managed to work together. but it is the gods will...." she shrugs her shoulders. He says, "Yes, the Gods will, amazing. I need some more lemonade, I will be right back." 

Nanuet fetches more drinks for himself and Minerva. He hands her the glass before continuing the conversation. "So this morning, before the battle started, you asked me a question. A question about being shown the ways of love. I am sorry if my response offended you or hurt your feelings. In no way did I mean to reject you, I just couldn't think about it at that time. I would be honored to share the physical bond of love with you, when you are ready." 

"I know that I should have more faith in the gods" she says looking down at her hands in her lap. "But their will is not always my own and I was terrified that I would lose you before I could tell you what was in my heart." she says with anguish in her eyes. "I know that it was not the right time but the words just came out." She looks up into his eyes smiling sheepishly. "I did mean what I said though. I do not believe in coincidence. I know we are fated to be together, but I love you so much and it is this love that we have for one another that will truly bind us, Mi Amor. I love you with my heart and my soul and I am ready to love you with my body as well if you will show me how." 

Nanuet lifts Minerva's chin slightly so that he can look into her eyes. "Do not lower your head my love. I am honored. Gods willing, tonight I shall show you the ways of love as you say. We will complete the union the Gods started that fateful day on the streets of this town when you saved my life." He leans forward and kisses her lightly on the lips, holding that position for a moment before speaking again. "But for now we feast and enjoy the festivities!" 

Minerva and Nanuet spend a light hearted afternoon enjoying the town picnic and accepting congratulations for Minerva's new appointment as preacher. They are invited to join in several games including a tug of war and a potato sack race and actually win the three legged race when Nanuet pulls her up and half carries, half drags her across the finish line with him. There is much cheering and some good natured arguing as to whether or not their new preacher and her companion have won this competition honestly, but they are awarded a pie for their efforts anyway which Nanuet promptly devours 

During the final two hours of the festival there are a number of cooking competitions. Hudson's bakery wins most but for none of the cookie baking contents, where Stanley Barker has a clean sweep of the blue ribbons. 

Following the competition the Barkers stop by the Lucky Lady to see Ruby and Jake. Helen takes Jake aside and gives him a firm handshake. She says, "The Marshall told us that it was your bullet that took Ringo down. Good work Jake. The Merchant's Association made a mistake in January when they took your badge away." Jake replies, "That is mighty kind Mrs. Barker, but I didn't really want the job anyway. I'll do my part now and then. It all works out for the best you know, somebody better at it got the job. I hope she likes the job better than I did." 

She answers, "Actually Jake, it's starting to get mighty comfortable. Besides, we need somebody around here who knows how to shoot a gun. I've taken Mitch out shooting five or six times now. Don't spread it around, but he'd have a hard time hitting a barn door from twenty feet away." Jake replies, "Heh. Well don't spread this around either but if it gets to the point that Mitchell needs to draw his gun, give me a holler. Just keep me away from Isby's hanging tree and I'll help keep this town together." Jake looks across the room at Ruby. "All I really want is here. I can relax in my own place, play some poker and have mighty good company. Thanks for coming by." 

Stanley tells Ruby how worried he was when he heard that she was shot. He presents her with all of the extra cookies that he had baked for the competition, a full four-dozen comprised of six different kinds. He wishes her a speedy recovery. Ruby is surprised at Stanley's seemingly genuine concern and extremely appreciative of the cookies. "You know, I am glad you decided to return here to the Lucky Lady, it's been nice having you here to play... and to bring cookies," she smiles. 

Not long after the Barkers leave Ruby has another visitor, Jane Boag. Once Jake has left the room and they are alone Jane insists upon checking Ruby's wound to make sure that the healing spells were properly applied. She then tells Ruby, "I don't know what to say. They shot you, but had planned to kill me. Oh Ruby, I am so ashamed of everything that I've done." Ruby offers her a seat and a drink and says in a kind tone, "I'll be alright. But why don't you tell me what it is you think you've done?" 

Jane exclaims, "Oh Ruby, it's what I almost did. Those rumors that you heard, they're all true. I thought that the ends justified the means, that I was to bring Love to the town whether the people wanted it or not. I now know why my thinking was skewed, it was the Palace. I had been there too long. Adair sees the world not as people but as power, schemes and opportunities. I had adopted his way of thinking without even realizing it, I was corrupted by his evil. I used the draw of the boxing matches to then keep the audience spellbound and to do Aphrodite's bidding, but that was wrong, I see it now. 

The Arch-Bishop, Dimitrios Tsaldaris, I thought he was my enemy, sent here to stop me from the worship of Aphrodite. The opposite is true, he was sent here as my savior. The Goddess spoke to me last night, told me to go to the priest and do what I can to help. When I arrived Doctor Eaton was in his third consecutive hour of surgery and was loosing the patient. My timely arrival and some healing spells gave the Doctor the reprieve he needed and together we saved the man. 

I stayed with Dimitrios until he awakened. He already knew who I was and what I had done. He even suspected that he was a target of the assassin prior to being shot, but was willing to sacrifice his own life if it would save mine. We spent the morning together, him giving me long overdue counsel, and I now know my future is one of Love. Ruby, I am happy for the first time since my mother died." 

Ruby smiles and places her hand over Jane's. "It was fairly obvious you were hiding something from me. After my dance I was going to keep a close eye on you to make sure you weren't doing anything to hurt others, or yourself. I was prepared to do what I had to. Of course, then the bullets started flying." Ruby shrugs. "Jane, this is good news that you will continue to work for the goddess and the priest has guided you to the right path for you. But you have to find a new place of employment, obviously. Did you have any ideas? What other skills might you be willing to use?" 

Jane replies, "Oh but I have already found that. Last night the Goddess brought a new man into my life, my future is with him." "A man?" Ruby raises an eyebrow. "Is it wise to trust your future to a man?" Ruby realizes the old her is creeping out and she stuffs her instincts back down. "I mean, tell me about him. What would you be doing?" 

Jane says, "I ran into him last night at the ball. He was a good friend of my mother, from back in Kansas City. He recognized me and told me how saddened he was to hear of her tragic death in the fire. We spoke for around ten minutes about her and how we both miss her dearly. I then ran into him today, during lunch over at the Silver Dollar. We spoke at length about happier times back in Missouri. I told him of my decision to leave the Palace. He was surprised but gladdened to hear that, saying that my singing talents were wasted there. 

He then offered me a job. He owns a saloon in Tucson. He says that it is rather run down but that he now has money to reinvest into it. He has offered me the opportunity to turn it into a place my mother would be proud of, where Aphrodite can be properly worshipped as a true Deity, not just a god whose name is mentioned in brothels but don't truly believe in. Ruby, I believe this man, my mother trusted him, how can I do any less." 

Ruby smiles widely, "That sounds wonderful! I didn't know you could sing. Does this savior of yours have a name?" Jane answers, "Michael....I'm afraid I can't tell you his last name, he told me but asked me not to share it. He...had some trouble with the law back so has been living under aliases. His tavern in fact is listed under the name of his business partner, Mr. Van Horne." 

Ruby replies, "Mister Van Horne, huh? He's the card shark hanging around Promise City. Introduced me to Kentucky Bourbon, actually. I didn't think he was so bad. I think Jake warned him to stay out of our poker games though." Ruby scrunches her nose, "But that means you'll be leaving! We've just met." A small pout comes to her face. "I wish you didn't have to leave but I understand." Ruby stands and hugs her friend, although keeps a little distance for her injury. "Are you going to keep in touch with me?" 

Jane answers, "Yes, oh yes. You and Jake will have to come and visit us when we have the grand reopening of the saloon, like the one you had here. I'm sure that Michael won't mind." Ruby replies, "You can absolutely count on us being there," she smiles knowingly. "When are you leaving?" She replies, "Michael has already left, he said that he would meet me there. Mr. Van Horne is leaving tomorrow morning and has agreed to be my traveling companion." Ruby says, "Tomorrow is so soon! Alright sweetie, take care of yourself." Ruby hugs her again then says, "Take care of yourself, sister." After Jane leaves Ruby lays down for a well needed nap. 

Conrad escorted Kate back to the Lucky Lady so she could check on Ruby and Nanuet. They said good afternoon quietly, aware of the very public porch. "It will all be well, you'll see," Kate assured him, before letting him go to his work. Kate went inside the Lucky Lady to spend some quiet time with her friends but is informed that Nanuet left with Minerva and that Ruby is sleeping. 

Before Kate can decide what to do next she is summoned to meet with the Arch-Bishop at the Promise City Hotel. He is recovering in his bed and tells her "The Goddess Diana came to me in a dream. She wanted me to tell you that your son will be safe." Katherine sat very quietly. The summons had frightened her. As much as personally she found herself liking the Arch-Bishop, her trust had extended only so far as their interests coincided. 

She replies, "Of course he will be. Now that the Cowboys are gone, there's no reason to be afraid. You... know the circumstances of my son's conception?" The Arch-Bishop nodded. "I do. But the end of Johnny Ringo is not what makes your son safe. He is under Diana's protection, and as long as he is within you, that extends to his mother as well." Despite the relief of this day, or perhaps because of it, Kate broke down and cried. 

After being on duty since before dawn Chester is finally relieved mid-afternoon when Helen takes over. The town is still very crowded, with most visitors staying around until Monday. Chester walks into the Lucky Lady where several strangers offer to buy him drinks, having heard that he led the posse that got Ringo. Chester takes a couple of people up on their offer. He tells an abridged version of the story to the gathered crowd, leaving out any mention of the supernatural 

Jake decides to select some flower to bring up to Ruby to liven up the bedroom. He looks back though the flowers, finding most from friends and customers. Among them, Laurie Gilson, the gang at the El Parador, Neil Cassidy, the Kelley's, Al Brower (with extra thanks for the business he had from the festival), Chumbley and Judge Isby. He notes that the largest bouquet has Miss Ruby West written in fancy script on the outer envelope. He can't resist the urge to peek at what's written inside. The note reads: 

_Miss West~ 

I was overcome to hear that you were injured last night. I hope these flowers can help cheer your mood while you recover. Your dance last evening was absolutely inspiring and quite enjoyable. I also look forward to hearing your angelic voice once you feel better. 

Do not forget my offer, I long to take you away from here and can give you what no other man can. 

~C.T. _

He leaves the large bouquet there and takes the two smaller bouquets up to their room. 

Shortly thereafter Marshal Berg enters the Lucky Lady. Berg nods to Thom as he walks past him. He heads over to the bar and refuses a drink offered by Niles. He speaks to Niles in hushed tones and appears a bit unnerved. Thom strains an ear a bit to try and overhear the conversation. Niles asks, "You want me to get Chester now? Maybe Jake?" Berg replies, "No, just tell them to come see me when they get a chance, I want to know if they saw anything. Keep your eyes open." With that, Berg exits the Lucky Lady quickly.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 240, "Ruby’s Visitors" Sunday, April 2, 1881, 3:30 P.M. * 

Ruby wakes slowly when she hears the door open. She stretches but goes a little too far, moaning as her injury reminds her of its presence. She looks to Jake, flowers in his hand. "You brought me flowers? You're so sweet darling and they're beautiful." She sits up in bed, taking a moment to let the haze of sleep fall away. 

He replies, "I should take credit, but these are from your friends in town. I'll have Maria bring the rest up later." He places one her nightstand and one across the room in her view. "The rest?" Ruby says with a yawn. Then she smiles. "Oh so people were worried about me, huh?" He replies, "You DO have many friends and admirers. I'll let you sort out which is which." 

Ruby smiles. "Friends... admirers, they're all the same to me." Slowly, the smile drops off her face. She looks at Jake from the bed before deciding to continue. She says, "So, are you going to tell me what happened? Who shot me?" 

Jake looks a little surprised. "You really don't know?" The surprised look changes to something else briefly, one that Ruby doesn't recognize before his face settles back to a more neutral look. "Ringo was impersonating Eduardo. You were shot by Johnny Ringo with the bullet that had your name on it." 

"What was that face about?" She ask curiously. He says, "Ah, I was just surprised. I thought you knew." Why don't you just let this go? She says, "No, I didn't know what happened. I didn't see Rodriquez, well, I guess Ringo. I was trying to use the wand then I just felt the bullet. What happened after that? Who killed him?" 

Jake says, "He was hit in the hand by a couple of shots, I'm not even sure who fired them because I was wrestling with him, um, trying to get the gun away. Once Katherine cast the scroll and his disguise faded, I drew and shot at him several times at close range. One of them went near his heart. Something struck him in the head and he toppled over. After that....after that I just made sure he was dead. Berg is going around saying my shot killed him." Jake forces a smile on his face, "It matters not a whit, so long as he is dead." 

Ruby closes her eyes and ponders what Jake told her for a few minutes. She opens her eyes and looks back to Jake. "You're right, it doesn't matter. We should celebrate the fact that he's dead." Ruby looks at Jake with admiration in her eyes, "How did you know Rodriquez was really Ringo? I don't think I would have known even if I did see him." 

Jake says, "Rodriguez never carries a gun and he didn't even know we were going to be there. The pistol he pulled looked just like the one that Ringo pulled out when he was pretending to be Clemens." Jake pauses and looks like he is thinking. "Even when folks use an enchantment to change their looks, there is something about the eyes that does not seem to change. I can't explain it because I don't understand it. I was pretty sure it was him even before I saw his eyes." 

Ruby nods and smiles. "You're so smart, you saved my life. Because if you didn't recognize him and you didn't shoot him he probably would have continued to shoot me." Jake says, "No Nanuet saved your life, I failed to stop him from shooting you. I knew what he was thinking, it was awful. I just kept at it to keep him from shooting Nanuet who was your only chance. I thought you were dead. Jake doesn't respond and keeps his face neutral. 

Ruby doesn't continue to think on the topic. "Hey, I have something interesting to tell you. I met Red at the ball, he danced with me. Actually he..." The thought occurs to Ruby to just tell Jake about how relieved she was for Red to find her but she doesn't want to make Jake feel bad, so she drops it for the moment. "Well, we danced. He's really nice" 

"He's a worse scoundrel than me, it that is possible. He's the best." Jake's smile is faint and genuine. She replies, "Scoundrel? No, he was very gentlemanly and actually... he was there at a very good time. I couldn't find you, I was getting nervous, this man..." Ruby's voice trails off. 

"What man?" Jake snaps alert. Ruby states, "He's a customer here, a business man with money. He came by a few months back then left. But now he's back again. He's..." Ruby tries to carefully choose he next words. "He makes me feel..." I can't say what I really feel... "Uncomfortable." 

"You point him out to me next time he is in. I will make it CLEAR to him that he is to leave you alone." Jake says with some finality. "Don't be worrying about that right now. Just rest and get better." Ruby is filled with emotion over Jake's protection of her. "I am, resting I mean. And I will show you, although I am kind of hoping he doesn't come back. He said..." she looks at Jake 
then looks away, "Well, never mind like you said." 

Ruby lies back down in the bed and snuggles herself into the pillows. "Something else. I wanted to see Red again before he left. And guess what? He's taking Jane with him! He offered her a job at his saloon in Tucson... as someone named Michael? But his business partner Mr. Van Horne is escorting her back tomorrow."" 

Jake says, "Michael, huh? Maybe that is just a name he used when not in disguise. He has Van Horne and another. Well, had another, I actually have one of his disguises. I've been holding onto it in case I feel like killing Adair." Ruby looks for the usual I'm joking smirk on Jake's face but does not find it. He continues, "Red always was an opportunist and had an eye for the ladies as well. With all the time we spent in Kansas City you'd have thought we'd have met Jane." 

The words come out of his mouth before he realizes the implications, he recovers with, "but it is a big city. Still seems like a coincidence...." "Are you saying you slept with Jane?" Ruby asks bluntly. The tension is apparent even though Ruby is trying to keep it hidden. 

He exclaims, "No, I am NOT saying I slept with Jane. Hermes! I said I don't remember ever meeting her." Jake puts his hands on his hips. "Ruby, what are you going to do when some day you meet some poor woman who claims to have slept with Silver Jake Cook? Is her last memory going to be you standing over her with blood dripping from a knife?" Jake shakes his head. 

"You may just think I don't trust anything, but I don't believe in coincidences and Red wouldn't bring just any woman into his saloon and safe house. There is more to this story....." Jake goes to scratch his beard and again finds it missing. "Blast, I'm growing this back right away." An inkling of an idea creeps into his head and he laughs. "Anyway, let's wait and see if that old lecher O'Brien takes a romantic interest in your friend Jane, or a more paternal 
one." 

Ruby blinks at Jake yelling at her before snipping back, "I told you I was jealous, damn it. I know you had a life before me, am I supposed to be happy about it? Just say, I'm so happy that there were others who had your attentions? I seem to remember you not taking kindly when my past showed up at the door Mr. Jealousy." Ruby turns her head and crosses her arms even though she is laying down. 

Even though she isn't looking at Jake, she continues speaking. Oh, I forgot.... she said that he said he knew her mother. Her mother was a priestess of Aphrodite too. She worked there with Jane." Ruby keeps her arms crossed but turns her head back to Jake. "Perhaps I can be happy with the fact you met and slept with her?" 

Jake comments, "Red knew her mother.... hmmm. What? You think I slept with Jane's mother? I don't even know who these people are?" An exasperated sigh escapes his lips. "Ruby, darling, don't have this dominate your thoughts.. We BOTH had lives before, so we both have pasts that will appear from time to time. Until I met you there was no woman I wanted to stay with, and no woman who wanted me for who I really was. There is no woman in my past with whom I wish to go back. Isn't that enough?" A wicked smirk grows on his face, "Besides, I thought I behaved rather well with Eastman all things considered. He was alive when he left Tombstone....." 

Ruby finally cracks a smile. "You're not going to let me be even a little bit jealous, are you? Not even a tiny bit? I suppose all your old lovers will be forgotten in comparison to me anyway," she giggles. He replies, "You may be a tiny bit jealous if any of those women from my past, NONE of whom stirred me in the ways you do, have the temerity to show up. 

"As for George, he was run off by Helen before you could really get your hands on him. If he had stuck around... who knows." Ruby stretches her arms over her head, "Perhaps I'd be grieving girlfriend right now, after Helen came to shoot you that is," she teases. "I DO look good in black you know." 

He replies, "You look marvelous in any color, but under those circumstances I find black my least favorite color." Jake walks over to her, kisses her on the forehead and puts his hand over her eyes in an attempt to close them. "Now, no more worrying today. Rest." "Yes baby," Ruby replies, already half asleep. Jake starts walking out but Ruby calls after him, "Jake! Wait!" She waits for him to turn back to face her. "Kiss me again before you leave." She continues quietly, "Please." He comes back and kisses her again. "Thank you...," her voice tails off and she is asleep. Jake heads downstairs. 

In the early evening Kate changed had changed into the dress she had worn for the grand opening of the Lucky Lady, and tucked a purple velvet bag into her pocket. She then headed unescorted over to the Lady to see Ruby. The inside of the saloon was packed with flowers to the point where the air was thick with the scent. Apparently the news of Miss West's injuries had flown rapidly. Although a few could possibly be for Chester. 

Kate looked around the room, finally spying Jake. "Do you think Ruby's up to a visitor?" she asked once she made her way through the crowd. "Or that she'll even want to see me? I know she's angry, and I don't want to upset her when she's recovering." Jake indicates that it would probably be good for Kate to head upstairs for a visit. 

Kate rapped lightly on the door, then opened it a crack. "Are you up to another visitor? I think you must have every flower in town in this saloon." Ruby hears the familiar voice of her friend and smiles. "Of course, Kate, come in. I just got up from a nap that Jake insisted I have." After Kate enters Ruby asks, "Do you want a drink?" as she pours herself one. She glances over at her friend and laughs lightly, "No, of course you don't." She sits in the padded chair near the window and sighs, "What a crazy thing, huh? It feels strange to be over." 

Kate says, "Hmmm... strange doesn't begin to describe it. I didn't realize how much of our lives revolved around it until it was suddenly gone. I haven't known quite what to do with myself today, just that I could do it an not be afraid." Kate looked over at the drink and shook her head a little. "I still have to be careful with drinks. Nothing stronger than wine for me now. You associate drinks with fun, they only make me think of.... well, things that hurt." 

"I know our lives completely revolved around it, always wondering when the next bullet was going to come." Ruby laughs again, "I guess I got my answer to that question." She shakes the thought out of her head, "Besides, I'm not sure drinking is good for the baby. You might get drunk and actually decide to marry Conrad to give that baby a father or something foolish like that." Ruby's tone is teasing but Kate picks up a hint of truth in her words. 

Kate sat down in a chair next to Ruby and smiled wryly. "This baby is going to have more fathers than he knows what to do with. I seem to know a great many protective men. I already gave Conrad his answer, and it was no. What other people think matters less than what I think of myself. I couldn't marry again, not yet. But it's hard to tell someone that when you see how much it's hurting them." She paused. "Love can pull us in a lot of different directions, Foolishness being one of them." 

"I can see that you think you're not ready to get married but to everyone else it's fairly obvious that you love him." Ruby takes a sip of her drink then laughs. "You don't need to tell me about foolish, I have become the queen of foolishness when it comes to Jake and love. I have never been so foolish in my life." 

Kate replies, That's the other side of love. It makes us lose our heads a bit. I don't know if I love Conrad. It might just be the idea of him. I miss Tom. His humor, his voice, his touch. But I also miss the feeling of support, of someone always with me, that soft place to fall. You know what I mean, that closeness you feel to Jake, far beyond the love you have for any of the rest of us. 

Until I'm sure I'm not just in love with that feeling, that it's the man himself I want, I can't marry him. There is one thing I'm sure of, how much I love all of you." Kate pulled the velvet bag from her pocket. One silver ring already glittered on her right hand. "I haven't seen Ginnie yet since I found it. What's this about?" she asked gently. 

Ruby smiles. "Oh, it's a gift. I saw it when I was shopping and thought you would like it." She shrugs, "Something to remember me by." Her smile fades slightly, "I had a feeling...no actually I knew I was going to get shot. What I didn't know was if I would still be sitting here today." 

Kate answers, "Which is why I had to go, to make sure you would be. Only you and I could make Ringo vulnerable so the others could take him down. And if something happened to you and I wasn't there.... Well, there might not have been a chance to heal you. And you had to be healed. How would I get along without you?" 

Ruby's general good mood faded quickly. "No matter what happened I'm not going to be happy about what you did. I am surprised and disappointed in your choice but it was yours to make. And I'm not going to say I wasn't grateful you were there because you were needed. But that isn't the point at all. What if you had been the one to get shot? And couldn't be healed? That's two lives lost, not one. And sticking your head into a cave that had bullets flying out of it when you promised to stay behind? You couldn't have been more careless." Ruby takes her cup and instead of sipping as she had been she throws the rest of her drink down in one shot. 

Kate replies, I'm not asking you to be happy about it, I'm just happy you're still here. I'll admit I wasn't at my brightest last night. I had intended to stay in that tent, but I stopped thinking clearly when some people I love took off toward that cave mouth. Can you explain something to me, Ruby? Do you really think me having a baby is such a bad thing? You're awfully protective." 

Ruby exclaims, "And you're awfully naive about this whole thing. You think Diana, who had granted you this gift, is up there watching happily as you risk this child's life? You're practically slapping her in the face. Perhaps you're proving to her that you're not ready. You think you're the only one who cares about others feelings? It's awfully selfish of you to put the rest of us in even more danger, knowing that you're with child and one of us might try to protect what you're so willing to put in harm's way? 

No, you having a baby is a great thing for you, since it is what you wanted. But to me you're not acting like things are any different. Even if you weren't pregnant I wouldn't be happy with you sticking your head into that cave. It's just not your life, it's not the life you've lived in the past and not the one you should live in the future." Ruby is obviously riled up at this point. 

Tears shimmered in Kate's eyes as she answered, "Let's just agree I'm stupid and naive then for thinking the best way to protect him was to make the danger stop. And if Ringo had gotten past all of you, how safe would I have been? And no, Diana is not "watching happily." She is protecting us which is something the Arch-Bishop confirmed for me today. You don't think she already knew what was going on in my life and that I might need some extra help? 

But never mind all that. You know what I really hate hearing you say? That for some reason you seem to think I deserve a better life than you do. You want to take all the risks for me because I shouldn't have to. So I'm supposed to live with it when one of those risks finally kills you because I'm too good to take care of myself? Or least help take care of myself? You deserve just as wonderful a life as I do." 

She stood up and gathered her things. "It was a mistake to come. I should have just let us keep smiling and nodding at each other and pretending no one was upset. You need rest, not this." She hurried to the door. "I'm sorry." 

"Katherine Kale, don't you be getting me all riled up then run out the door." Ruby waits for Kate to hesitantly stop in the door before she continues. "I know you think you're helping. And even though you may not think so, my life right now is as wonderful as it can be. I finally have a man that I believe truly loves me, friends who care about me and a place to call home. I don't want to die but if I did I would be glad that I had this even if for a short time." 

"You, on the other hand, have Ginnie who needs you, a baby on the way, and a family at home who loves you. They all NEED you. I am not needed like you are needed, that's just the facts. And... this is not the life you have lived. You don't know about guns and shooting people and you shouldn't. I wish I didn't but I've had to. So why would I knowingly stand by and let this become of you? Who is going to take care of Ginnie if we came back and said you didn't make it? You don't seem to understand that if I saw a bullet coming for you I would have no choice but to take it, because too many people need you. And if I have to be worrying about you than I can't worry about myself and fixing the problem. 

I know you don't want to stay behind. And you being there with us was helpful. But you promised me you would stay in the tent and you didn't. And when I saw you there with bullets flying by your head, I didn't think, I just reacted. I wanted to make sure that no one else came out of that cave. To the point where I didn't even SEE Ringo was there or taking aim to shoot me. So unfortunately, I proved my own point." 

"You are an adult and can make your own decisions. I'm not going to tell you what to do or what I think you should do or would like you to do. You have to make your own decisions to protect your family." Ruby wearily sits back in her chair. She runs her fingers though her hair. "I'm sorry about all this too. But I worry because I care about it. It doesn't only go one way. But now that Ringo is gone I plan to going back to not worrying as much as I can." 

Kate stepped back over to Ruby and kissed her forehead. "Do you realize just how much you've changed? The girl I rode into Promise City with wouldn't have said any of that. I'll try to understand what you've said if you'll try to understand this. My family includes you. And since I need you, all those people who need me need you too. And you really should rest now." 

"Alright, Mom," Ruby teased. "One adopted mother is enough, especially when that mother is Dorita. But you're right, I should rest. As for changing, what can I say? It's been a busy three months." Ruby sighs, "I'm tired of getting full of bullet holes, I'm going to have to do something about that." She gently runs her hands across her upper belly. "It's tender and needless to say going to scar." Ruby looks back up to Kate, "I know, back to worrying about the important stuff," she laughs again. 

Ruby is quiet and beings to look out the window again, but speaks suddenly, "Kate? What happened after I got shot? I mean, what did Jake do?" Kate pauses and the says, "Well, he had grabbed onto Ringo. He had actually got the gun pointing away from you, but the bullet... well you know. Jake put his gun to Ringo's chest and unloaded it. One of the bullets made it through his protective jacket and seriously wounded Ringo. Then I cast magic missile and hit Ringo in the head and he went down. 

Jake went a little crazy then. He took his knife and began stabbing Ringo in the chest. Over and over. I was a little afraid for him. I finally yelled to him the Ringo wasn't going to get any more dead, and he seemed to wake up." Ruby eyes widen, only slightly at hearing about Jake and the stabbings. She ponders then continues, "Jake forgot to mention the stabbing part," she gives a small smile. I would have down the same or even worse. But I meant after that." 

"After? He came over to you and stayed there, watching Nanuet heal you. Chester said he was going to pray for you and asked Jake if he wanted to join him. Jake agreed, although I don't know that he thought praying would do much good. You woke up very soon after. You only seemed to want Jake then, so I went away. I can't tell you anything past that." 

Ruby's eyes widen more, "Praying? MY Jake? You sure?" She falls silent and goes back to pondering. "Uh, thanks Kate. Take care of yourself today, you had a rough day too. And thanks. I DO know you were a big help this morning." Kate answers, "As I said, I don't know if he really prayed, but he didn't say no." 

Kate kissed her forehead again. "I'm going to go spend some time with my Ginnie. I guess I'll be leaving the El Parador in the next few days. I want to enjoy it while I'm there. Get some sleep Ruby." "Oh, where are you going?" Ruby stands and walks over to the bed, pulling the blankets back. 

Kate answers, "To my house in town. I bought furniture for the school, and Ginnie and I will live upstairs during the week, and probably out at the ranch on the days when I don't teach. I put off having the furniture moved in, I didn't want Ringo to know, and I couldn't go live there, just Ginnie and I. I love the El Parador, but we need a little more room." 

"Yes," Ruby yawns and climbs into bed, "It's time for you and all of us to move on." She lays back on the bed, settling into the puffy blankets. "A house is a good thing to raise a family." Ruby looks at Kate with sleepy eyes. "I hope you won't forget about us, you're going to be so busy." A small smile comes to Ruby's lip, "Good busy, but busy. Don't forget if you need anything, we'll be here." Her eyes start to close, "You were right, I am more tired then I thought..." "I won't forget you." Kate waited there for a few minutes until Ruby's breathing was quiet and regular, then slipped out the door.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 241, "Foreshadowing" Sunday, April 2, 1881, 4:00 P.M. *

Jake makes a trip over to talk with Marshal Berg. He then returns to the Lucky Lady makes a couple of quiet trips loaded with flowers to their room, careful not to wake Ruby. After arranging them around the room he pulls his boots off and settles into a stuffed chair. Arms crossed and hat leaning forward over his face, it is not long before he is sleeping. 

The afternoon moves into evening and the two love birds of Nanuet and Minerva stroll towards to the Lucky Lady, laughing and flushed with happiness and good wine, to share their joy and celebrate the fact that their friends and the folks of what they now consider their town are finally safe. 

Minerva looks up at Nanuet with a brilliant smile as they walk with their arms around one another. "We are so blessed Nanuet. Not only have we found one another, but I feel like the whole town is our family now. They have made us feel so much a part of their lives today! Did you not feel the love of our neighbors as they played and celebrated life? I was always the outcast back in Spain and have never felt the warmth of acceptance before. It is such a wonderful feeling to be surrounded by so much love and support. It is surely a miracle that the gods have led us here. To one another..., to our new friends and this new life. This really is the Promised City." 

He replies, "I agree it is an aptly named place. I would hope after all we have done to help the people of this town that they would accept us. Just being a non-human makes me an outcast in most towns but I too have found a home here and a new life. I came here originally to close a chapter of my life and never planned on starting a new one. I am very glad I did." "Me too." she says giving him a little squeeze. 

They arrive at the Lucky Lady where Nanuet holds the door for Minerva. "After you Miss Town Priestess" Nanuet says as he sweeps his arm and bows. "Now, don't start calling me that again! Although I do like the feeling of royalty so you may continue the bowing part!" She teases and gives him a kiss as they enter the saloon arm in arm. They are greeted by the usual sounds of music and the clinking of glasses as they make their way through the crowd to an empty table. 

Nanuet asks, "So, should I announce the news of your position to everyone know or should we wait until all of our friends are here? I wouldn't want anyone to feel slighted if they missed the announcement." Minerva replies, "Perhaps it would be best to wait until everyone is together. We could all use some happy news and it would be simpler than explaining over and over again." He answers, "Fair enough. I'll get us some drinks." For once Nanuet wasn't thinking about food since he gorged himself at the picnic. He got a bottle from the bar and two glasses. He settled down at a table with Minerva making idle conversation waiting to see if the others would stop by. 

The days were becoming warmer as the summer was starting to creep upon the residents of Promise City. Jake had opened the windows of the room for Ruby, who liked it cooler. The sun was beginning its descent in the sky, turning the blue into pinks and purples. It gave their room an ethereal quality, the heavy air with the sheer white window and bed curtains lazily floating through the air on the breeze, the pastel colors reflecting though the room like a rainbow. Jake's light snoring could be heard announcing he was enjoying a nap. Ruby slept deeply, the busy day, the injury, the many visitors, the healing that was still working inside her all had exhausted her. 

As Ruby and Jake sleep a very soft rustling noise is heard by the puppies. Their ears prick up and they start to growl but strangely they both suddenly put their heads down and fall back asleep without incident. The bed curtains part on the breeze. 

Ruby starts getting restless and sighing softly in her sleep. She stretches her long arms and legs as she moves, the sheet falling off her and to the floor. Her sighs get louder and she turns her head back and forth like she is trying to escape something. She faintly mutters the word "No..." over and over as her movements get more violent. Ruby suddenly screams at the top of her lungs, sitting straight up in the bed. 

Instantly awake, Jake leaps out of the chair with his hat flying off and landing behind him. Shaking her head and breathing hard Ruby rocks back and forth in the bed, trying to wake herself up. Jake crosses the room in two steps and is by her bedside. "Ruby! Ruby! Hey girl what is wrong?" "I don't want to die!" Ruby screams hysterically at the top of her lungs, still rocking. As she states that the window in the far corner of the room slams shut. 

Downstairs, Nanuet's words "We could all use some happy news" were barely out of Minerva's mouth when Ruby's blood curdling scream pierces the music. Minerva and Nanuet leap out of their chairs, knocking them to the floor as Minerva races up the stairs taking them two at a time, with Nanuet on her heels. She pounds on Jake and Ruby's door yelling, "Ruby! Ruby what's going on?" Nanuet backs up and prepares to break the door down with his shoulder. They then hear Ruby yell from inside "I don't want to die!" 

Jake recognizes the Spanish accent and says loudly, "It's not locked, come in." Minerva opens the door before the response is out of Jake's mouth. "By the Goddess! Is she alright?" She says rushing to Ruby's side. Nanuet is initially hesitant after the last time he had come knocking at the couple's door but after hearing Ruby screaming about not wanting to die he was quickly at her bedside also trying to ascertain the situation. He hears the window slam and knows that the others are taking care of Ruby so he heads to the window for a look. 

"Shh, shh It's o.k." Minerva says kneeling before Ruby and stroking her hair. "You are not going to die. Tell me what happened." She motions for Jake to pour a drink for Ruby as she continues to sooth her. "It was a dream. No one is going to harm you." Ruby squirms away from Minerva's touch and pulls her knees tightly to her chest. Still rocking she puts her head to her knees, her long hair covering her face. Her voice trembling she says softly, "It wasn't a dream. I almost died." 

Nanuet gasps as he looks out the window. "What in blue blazes is that?" he says pointing. Jake was going to the table with the liquor decanters, and instead goes to see what Nanuet is pointing towards. Jake looks out the window but sees nothing, apparently he was too late. 

Minerva hears Nanuet gasp but continues to talk softly to Ruby. "You are safe now. I am here to help. Ruby, Tell me what happened. How did you almost die?" Ruby squeezes her eyes shut tightly, "J-Jake was there... there was piercing..." Ruby places her hand over her chest there the bullet entered her. "And it burned and there was blood...so much until there wasn't anymore..." She shakes her head wildly and screams, "Wake me up!" 

Minerva places her hands on Ruby and prays for the Goddess to remove her fear so that she can calm her down enough to find out what has happened. "It's alright Ruby. You have nothing to be afraid of now. We are here with you. Focus on my voice. Nothing bad is going to happen to you. We are here to protect you." Ruby's breathing slows and she looks up at everyone with wide eyes. She can still feel her heart pounding in her chest but it's slowing. "W-what happened?" 

"I don't know. you were screaming like the furies of hell were after you." Minerva says. She stands up and walks over to the dresser where Jake left the drink. She pours one for herself as well and brings a glass over to Ruby. "Here drink this and tell us what you remember." She downs her own drink in one swallow to try and calm her own nerves. 

Ruby's hand is still trembling but she takes the drink in her hand anyway. She stretches her legs out, extending well past the bottom of Jake's shirt. "Uh... I don't know," she hangs her head. "I remember standing in front of the cave and aiming the wand in there and then my chest burned and I fell." 

"Ah, you poor bambina" the priestess says pushing the hair from Ruby's face. "It is no wonder that you are having nightmares after such a traumatic experience. But you did not and will not die. You are safe now." Ruby drank her bourbon slowly, trying to take comfort in it, and Minerva's words. But cold chills still ran up and down her spine. Finally she looks up. "What are you two doing over there?" 

Nanuet states, "I saw something that looked like a cloud, but it was right here and moving. Moving pretty fast, except there is no wind that I can feel" Nanuet replies. "What is going on?" Ruby’s insists before she takes another gulp from her glass. Jake looks back to Ruby who is asking insistently about what they are doing. He responds with a shrug, "I didn't see anything." 

He walks over to Ruby and sits on the bed next to her. "Nanuet, do you and your people have a tradition of spirits or your ancestors moving around in clouds or something?" Jake says and wonders if Nanuet is imagining things. Ruby buries her head against Jake's neck and hugs him tightly. 

Nanuet answers, "Well, my people do worship the Sun, and with that the clouds and all things in the sky. I am not very familiar with any particular belief of spirits in the clouds though. This was not a real cloud, but a mist or a gas I guess, a small mass of it and yes, it moved and it actually moved down and towards the back of the building. I am going to go check." Nanuet turns and leaves and heads to the first floor and out the back door of the saloon where he begins searching. 

Jake says, "I think we all need a holiday. Folks have been under the weight of a colossal mound of tension and stress over the Cowboy war." She mutters, "Yes, a holiday. Can we plan one, please? Please? Maybe go back to Tombstone?" He strokes Ruby's hair. Jake says, "She's having nightmares about it and Nanuet is off chasing mist that went behind the saloon for its turn at the outhouse. I cannot even guess what Katherine is imagining." He turns to Minerva. "How about you Senorita, are you well?" 

"I, Senor Jake, am absolutely wonderful." She beams. "In addition to the relief that Johnny Ringo is now burning in Hades and my friends are all safe. "she says smiling gently at Ruby. "I have also been informed that not only am I not under suspicion from the church but I have been appointed permanent Pastor of Promise City's Roman Church of Olympus!" 

Ruby exclaims, "That's great Minerva. You must be so thrilled." She seems genuinely happy but still seems a bit off. Ruby finishes her bourbon in one gulp. "Can we eat? I'm hungry." They all decide to head downstairs to get some food. Ruby stays upstairs to get dressed. Once she is ready she begins to head downstairs but she pauses, reopens the window, then goes downstairs. 

While downstairs enjoying some leftover food and drinks Jake sees Mr. Van Horne walk down the street. Jake asks Ruby to wait downstairs while he goes to talk to Red. With some hand signals and the use of the amulet, Jake manages to get some quiet and unobserved time with Mr. Van Horne. 

"It is good to see you, old friend, even for a short while." Jake tells the southerner. "Same here, Jacob me boy." Mr. Van Horne replies in a very un-southern voice. "Is there a chance you can get back to Tucson again, lad?" "I was going to ask you the same thing. What if I bring Ruby, we can make it a regular celebration?" Jake asks with a gleam in his eye. "Watching you and Ruby has made me jealous," Red confides in him. "I did hear tell of Michael making a proposition to a woman who was working at the Palace," the younger man replies with only a hint of sarcasm. 

Ignoring the jibe, O'Brien's voice in the southerner's body continues, "I want some of what you two have. This seems like a good way of getting it." Red explains how he and Jane Boag's mother were very close. He says "All the while I was at the Palace I wanted to offer her my condolences but Van Horne had never been to Kansas City so it would have blown me cover. It is high time I get her away from Adair, Jane's mother would not have approved of that man in her daughter's life. I not be looking for a romantic relationship with Jane herself." But he adds "I am turning my social life over to her and her Goddess. I have a hunch that by letting a Priestess of Love run my life a romantic relationship will be soon to follow." 

Jake listens carefully, and nods but secretly wonders if there is more to the story. Still, he will respect his friends privacy in the matter, at least for now. Jake gives back the Medallion and the Alistair chain, "You may need these things setting up a new place." "Jacob," Red is quick to reply, "should you ever be needing to borrow either again, just ask and they are yours. Give me a little time to settle things in Tucson, and then we be expecting you and your wife." The big man winks. 

Jake rolls his eyes, "Just wait, you old Irishman, your time will come and it will be Silver Jake making the marriage jokes." They part, agreeing to contact each other and get together soon in Tucson. Jake makes his way quickly back to the Lucky Lady. 

Minerva walks downstairs with Ruby and tries to keep the conversation light, telling her of the reaction of the Vigilance Committee when the bishop announced her appointment to the church. She settles Ruby in a chair and motions for Niles to take care of Ruby. "I will be right back. I am going to run out back and see what is taking Nanuet so long." She takes her parasol which disguises her rapier with her and moves around to the back of the building. 

Minerva finds Nanuet out back, carefully searching around. When he looks up and sees Minerva he comments, "I haven't found anything suspicious out here. If you want to search around we can keep looking but I doubt we'll find anything now."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter 242, "Epilogue" Sunday, April 2, 1881, 5:00 P.M. *

Chester and Clarisse come into the Lucky Lady for dinner. "Evening folks. Everyone enjoying the festival?" Clarisse adds, "I hope you all had fun at the ball, except for that unpleasantness with the cowboys." Chester pulls out Clarisse's chair for her, then sits down next to her. 

Kate had returned to the El Parador and spent some time down in the Cantina with Ginnie. It had taken some time to explain what had happened, and that Mr. Gonzales would make her a new scroll to replace the one Kate had used. The girls ate their dinner quietly together, after which Ginnie insisted on going over to the Lucky Lady to see everyone was alright for herself. 

It was nice to be able to walk there without fear, and without an escort. They entered the Lucky Lady to see the others all sitting down to dinner, to which they were quickly invited. "I just had dinner, thank you." Several skeptical looks later Kate insisted, "Do you really think Dorita would let me leave without it? Now how is everyone feeling?" she asked, taking a seat. 

Nanuet returned to the Lucky Lady still insisting that he saw something out the window. He was glad that all his friends were together. "I am doing great Miss Kate, glad that we can finally be without fear at least for the present time. I didn't find anything outside, but you know me" he says looking in Jake's direction "I don't lie, I know I saw something out that window, just not sure what." 

Minerva didn't want to upset Ruby so she kept her thoughts to herself. But after all the strange things that had occurred recently and knowing that Nanuet was not one to fantasize she was feeling a bit uneasy. "If he says he saw something than there must have been something to see. Perhaps there is a logical explanation. Like a whisp of smoke that had drifted towards the window from somewhere." 

Ruby smiles and looks at Nanuet, "Of course you don't lie." She continues cheerfully, "But you probably just saw a cloud, that's all. It's a nice day out." She shrugs and continues to eat, keeping her happy mood. "You know, Stanley left me a TON of cookies, we should have them for dessert later. They really are quite good. Actually..." she taps her lip, "Maybe we can pay him to make them for the Lucky Lady. That's not a bad idea..." 

Nanuet sits next to Minerva and continues to enjoy the company of his friends. For once they weren't together to plan out some act of violence or how to save their hides. There were just together for dinner. Nanuet sits back and observes the conversation amongst his friends. 

Minerva makes small talk with the others while she eats and then excuses herself. "I am going to run back home and freshen up. I am quite dirty from Nanuet dragging me across the finish line in the three legged race this afternoon," She laughs and brushes at her skirt. "I will be back shortly. In time for those cookies of yours Ruby. So be sure and save some for me. "She gives Nanuet a pointed look. "What? Why are you looking at me? I won't eat all the cookies,” Nanuet grins. 
Minerva gives him a kiss. “Don't worry," Ruby calls back after Minerva, "He can't eat all the cookies, there are six dozen!" 

Minerva returns to the Comstock House to change into something a bit more special for the evening. Once she is gone Ruby asks, "So, Kate, you going to the Long Branch to see Conrad tonight? It is Sunday night after all..." she winks. "And now Nanuet, you can start really getting to work on the addition. With the festival over the wood will be ready to go." 

The man Kate and Ruby know as Colin Turner enters the Lucky Lady. He scans the crowd apparently looking for something or someone and then finds an empty table. Maria is serving some food but is quickly drawn to that table and appears to quickly become involved in a deep conversation with the man. 

_DM’s Note: The saga of Chester, Jake, Kate, Minerva, Nanuet and Ruby continues directly from this point in the Campaign’s third module “Here there be Vampires” which had Nanuet’s player Dire Wolf as the Dungeonmaster._ 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146609 
_
Regarding the loose ends from the module around Promise City I made following post: _
*
Epilogue *

During the next few days work continued at what would become known as Outlaw's Cavern. Jake's business partners from the Fisk Mountain Mine, several workers from the Seawell-Morand Mining Company, and the owners and employees of Dover's Livery continued to work on removing the fallen rocks, timbers and debris from the main tunnel entrance in order to rescue the five trapped horses. While this was going on Kate's business partner Flint Greymountain more discretely worked on the inner collapsed tunnel, assisted by some of the elves from the El Parador. 

By Wednesday, April 5th the inside tunnel was cleared and the vast majority of the Greek, Latin and Atlantean library were recovered from the inside barracks room. Only three of the texts were missing and two of those were ones that Ginnie had managed to successfully copy. Under Manuel Gonzales's watchful eyes the library was returned to his home at night without the other miners being aware. 

On Thursday, April 6th, the main tunnel was cleared enough for the horses to be removed. Three of the five were among those that the Cowboy Gang had stolen for Ringo's escape from town as Twain of which two belonged to visitors in town that had boarded their horses there and one to Drover's. Of the six dead horses found in the cavern two had been other horses stolen from Drover's. Austin Blake was offered both of the other now ownerless horses from inside the cavern, of which he agreed to take one and left Kate’s ranch with the other. Combined with Ringo's horse that gave her ranch two new animals. 

All nine bodies found inside the cavern were thoroughly searched, with Pierre Jacquet working out an arrangement to split the special ammunition. The prisoner John Bell was fully cooperating with Judge Isby in return for a sentence of a cell instead of a rope and identified all nine of them by name prior to them being buried in a single grave near the cavern. Roger Fly photographed the deceased before burial and at a later date when Jake Cook is shown the photographs he notices a clear resemblance between George Otis Grosvenor and members of the Philadelphia family of the same name. 

The Cavalry rode to Galeyville and arrested Ringo's other gang members who had ridden the wagon, both of whom Judge Isby sentenced to hang as accomplices to robbery and attempted murder. The Tombstone judge did the same for the men being held there. All members of Johnny Ringo's faction of the Cowboy Gang were accounted for except for Stephen Murdock, the man who had finished second in the rifle competition. John Bell confirmed that Murdock's name and appearance were false, that he was really a wizard by the name of Vaughn Palmer who had been the Second-in-command of Billy Claiborne’s faction of the Cowboy Gang. The change in appearance was to hide the burns and severe scaring that he suffered after he had been shot and left behind for dead in the burning farmhouse which that faction had used for a headquarters. 

News continues to pour in of Wyatt Earp's continued war against the members of the remaining faction of the Cowboy Gang. John Bell confirms that the gang was financially supported by the Clanton Ranch and Phineas Clanton in particular. Clanton is arrested by the Arizona Rangers and 
taken to Prescott, Arizona somewhat voluntarily as it puts him outside of the reach of Wyatt Earp. 

The emotions of Promise City's residents calm down following the departure of Jane Boag, although sufficient evidence of Aphrodite's influence remains behind. Many new couples are seen around town and over half of the town's married couples will soon discover themselves to be with child. Reverend Thorinsohn of the Norse Church soon returns with his new bride, who he will no longer allow to work at the Long Branch. Judge Lacey begins to formally court Laurie Gilson. Derek Avery, Head Teller at the First National Bank and also a member of the Vigilance Committee is now courting Liza Brown, daughter of the Ice House Owner. Also resulting from the 
festival is the unlikely pairing of Julia Barbeau from the Gay Lady to the elderly Colonel Seawell, Patrick's father and Operations Manager of the Seawell-Morand Mining Company. Chumbley also tries to talk the female halfling with the Emporium to stay, but she moves on with her group. 

The Festival was deemed a complete success by nearly all. Enough money was raised to complete the construction of the church and also purchase a fire wagon for the town. Jeff Mills volunteers to be the Promise City Fire Marshall and receives the appointment after a very close vote of the Merchant's Association. The only negative aspect to come from the festival was a renewed call for a 'Dress Code' by the Promise City Vigilance Committee, primarily due to the attire of Miss. Ruby West's final dance. 

A retired German General and industrialist named Count Ferdinand von Zeppelin soon arrives in town to discuss the moving his balloon manufacturing operations from Chihuahua, Mexico to Promise City, Arizona. He meets with Arcade's Gang to make formal arrangements for using the valley between the Fisk Mountain Mine and Bowie Mountain which they have recently purchased and where their dirigible is currently parked. 

Prior to Judge Isby's departure a simultaneous meeting is held with both the Promise City Merchant's Association and Promise City Vigilance Committee regarding incorporation of the town. It is agreed that Judge Isby will present to the Arizona Territorial Governor a formal petition for Incorporation. A total of seven elected positions will be part of this incorporation, namely a Mayor, Marshall and five City Councilors. 

Agreement could not be immediately reached regarding exactly who would be allowed to vote and what the exact boundaries of the new town will be. Rather than having the whole idea shelved due to these disagreements Berg called for a loosely worded agreement to be drafted, stating that all of those other details would be decided upon well in advance of any elections. They specifically wrote into the Petition that Judge Nathan Isby would supervise the entire Incorporation and Election process, so it was felt that the Governor would probably still approve it without having all so the specifics, given Isby's reputation for honesty and fairness. Kevin Tomlinson departs town along with Judge Isby, leaving Chester without a rival for Clarisse Townsend's heart. 



Reader's Comments are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Queenie

I'd *love* to see some reader comments. Someone out there has to have something to say about our crazy adventures!


----------



## Silver Moon

Bumping file for quick reference.


----------



## Silver Moon

This is the 2nd module in the four-module "Wild West" PBP Campaign.   Referenced in the current posted chapter of the follow-up "AGELESS" Campaign so bumped for easier finding.


----------

